# What's Bothering You?



## Oblivia (Nov 10, 2019)

First and foremost, this thread is a safe space for all forum members to vent or share their feelings, whether to get support or just as a means of catharsis. That said, there is now a *zero-tolerance policy* for any post(s) about another forum member, whether direct or indirect, and any instance of this will result in an immediate short-term ban from the forums. Anyone using this thread must abide by the following rules:



*Do not post about other forum members, even if you're not mentioning them by name.* If you have an issue with someone here, you should PM them to try and work it out privately, or make a thread in our Contact the Staff board so the staff can assist in taking care of the problem.
You may not discuss the suspension of another forum member. Talking about your own infraction or ban is fine.
Remember to be respectful at all times, especially when responding to someone else.
*Troll/joke posts will be removed.* Please only use the thread for venting about what's bothering you. We all love a good joke, but this thread isn't the place for it.
Rule-breaking posts need to be reported. Do not take matters into your own hands by responding to posts that break the forum or thread rules.

Keep things civil from this point forward and be respectful in your posts and comments. We don't want to take away something that may be a means of support for the people using this thread for its intended purpose, so keep the above rules in mind when using this thread, and in general when posting. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2019)

is it ok if i got beef with the woods guide for bamboozling us out of 800 tbt

jk thanks for shiny new thread :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

My 2ds Charger.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2019)

Zane said:


> is it ok if i got beef with the woods guide for bamboozling us out of 800 tbt
> 
> jk thanks for shiny new thread :]



We're filing a class action.


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2019)

cant sleep


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2019)

Nothing right now but I'll edit this when I think of something


----------



## Miharu (Nov 10, 2019)

Still sick and it's been like 4-5 days ; __ ; Thought I was finally feeling better after resting for so long, but now that I'm finally rested and on the computer, I'm starting to feel dizzy just being on the computer ahhhhhh@@@@@


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 10, 2019)

m back itches very much


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 10, 2019)

Hugggeeeee sore on the inside of my mouth from chewing on my lip :’3 My bottom lip is all swollen and it hurts =w=​


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 10, 2019)

Just out of curiosity what is classed as a “troll post”?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 10, 2019)

Please only post here with serious things that are bothering you and refrain from making jokes, sarcastic posts, and troll posts about this thread. We have already had to delete several posts in the thread and will have to close it again if the rules can't be followed.



Dinosaurz said:


> Just out of curiosity what is classed as a “troll post”?



In the case of your post, not everyone is going to know you're referring to yourself. To someone unfamiliar with your username history they'd think you were just blatantly breaking the rules of the thread.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 10, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> My 2ds Charger.



Is it not working as food as it should? I notice my older charger is kinda loose for the system it was intended with, it easily falls out or gets just the tiniest bit unplugged enough to not charge, which didn't happen before. I think it's an old age thing. When I got my new charger with the other system, it stayed in there more firmly.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2019)

Deleted LOL


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> snip



Riley, I wish you were supported more by your peers. I'm sorry that they have been treating you like this. However, you've got plenty of people who love and care about you, and that includes me and many others on here. Also, I can understand feeling like you are inferior to your peers. I've struggled with that before - actually, I still am. I feel like I'm not intelligent enough to be in AP Literature, that I'm not as smart as my classmates. Even though it's not true. They may be more passionate about the subject than me and they may do a better job with the assignments, but it certainly doesn't mean that I'm any less intelligent than them. Everyone's different, so it's no use trying to compare yourself to anybody - though, it can be pretty difficult not to do. I really hope you feel better about yourself. I know it's not fun to have those types of thoughts lurking around. I'll be thinking about you, Riley. <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 11, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Snippy



Oh Riley </3 Reading this breaks my heart... I wish more people will support you... you truly deserve the best in life and it sucks you’re not getting treated the way you should be being treated. If it makes you feel any better, I used to feel the same way, but that was in highschool, not uni/college. I was always afraid to branch out and make my interests a priority to myself because I was afraid of people being superior to me... I was in drama club, speech and debate... so many other things until my little brother came in and then I stopped doing all of those things because he’s always been better than me, oogh. But... I realize now it was a mistake. I truly regret not making my hobbies and interests a priority in my life, because... I only have like one or two close friends mow that I’ve graduated... not like the amount of friends I have really matters, but. I really regret not being able to be myself. I totally get how you feel. I felt so inferior and worthless in highschool that all my grades plummeted after my sophomore year. However, this isn’t about me ;w;

If you need to talk to any of us, like Dawn or others (even me),,, we’re all here for you. That’s what friends are for, right? ;w;


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> - snip -





Byleth said:


> - snip -



I... I’m sorry.  Thank you guys for your kind words.  I won’t compare myself to other people.  I’m going to do my best to make my interests a priority.  I don’t like being in the spotlight, so I’ll end feeling down here.  I’m just tired of being in school... but it won’t be much longer now.  Thank you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> I... I’m sorry.  Thank you guys for your kind words.  I won’t compare myself to other people.  I’m going to do my best to make my interests a priority.  I don’t like being in the spotlight, so I’ll end feeling down here.  I’m just tired of being in school... but it won’t be much longer now.  Thank you.



Keep on staying strong, Riley. You got this - I believe in you. If anything, don't hesitate to PM me alright? <3


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 11, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Snip



I hope I did the snip thing right, but hey man I know I'm new here and we haven't really talked, but I want to send my support too. Being in a slump sucks, not knowing what to do sucks, but when even your friends abandon you it's like what do you do? I wish I had the answer, but I don't even though it's happened to me too. I think it is important to remember that even the hobbies you do have even if they seem like a waste of time are not a waste of time. Doing things you enjoy even if that means wasting several hours playing video games is good for your mental health, so you should never feel guilty about it. I honestly became a lot happier when I finally stopped caring about the people who didn't care about me back. I hope that you can find some peace in these hard times. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And on that note, I could vent too. I also feel extremely lonely lately, because slowly over the past 3 years all my friends have moved away except one. My brother sold his house and is now moving away as well. My one friend who is here and who I love very much is busy with work and school all the time and several other people, which is understandable. I am lucky I have a lot of great friends I've met online, but it's still sad when you've just spent 2 or 3 weeks alone with no company. I'm also sad cause my best friend lives in Australia halfway across the world and I've never been able to do financially well in life and neither of us can afford to meet up and I get paranoid that we're never gonna have the opportunity to meet irl. That's what's been bothering me.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 11, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Is it not working as food as it should? I notice my older charger is kinda loose for the system it was intended with, it easily falls out or gets just the tiniest bit unplugged enough to not charge, which didn't happen before. I think it's an old age thing. When I got my new charger with the other system, it stayed in there more firmly.



Ya that's probably whats happening. My switch joy-cons are being weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2019)

I wanna sell my strange doll but at the same time not. Which I said I wouldn't but if it'd help me pay for pinwheel I'm up for it.

Also the amount of reads including secondary texts for each week kms : D


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Nov 11, 2019)

I want to beat the ever-loving crap outta the former tenant of our house. She lived here before us, and we keep getting her crap in the mail. Also, and this REALLY IRRITATES ME, this is the *SECOND* TIME I've had to answer the door to find THE *POLICE* on my porch, looking for her! What the heck did she DO?! And is it really that hard to just change your effin' address?!

I already have raging anxiety issues--seeing cops first thing in the morning is not my idea of a wakeup call! (Though, at the very least, I was fully dressed this time; last time, it was just my shirt and underwear T-T )


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 11, 2019)

My original thread is now closed, my legacy!  ;_;


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 11, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> My original thread is now closed, my legacy!  ;_;


I'm pretty bummed for that. :/


----------



## Darby (Nov 11, 2019)

I just scolded my 12 and a half year old dog that?s had knee replacement surgery, has cancer (you wouldn?t know it, he acts fine) and is freaking puppy pad trained not to mention gets taken outside regularly for pooping in the living room. Why in the world he took a notion to do so is beyond me, he?s always been so good... well, he?s done it in a spare bedroom that?s filled with nothing but boxes a couple of times since I?ve moved to this house but I never find it in time to actually reprimand him for it... 

And as long as I?m here, cheer up Riley, there isn?t anything wrong with video games and anime, I?m quite fond of those hobbies myself!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2019)

MrMister5555 said:


> snip



Being lonely sucks man. :/ Been there before. I know we haven't really talked, but feel free to shoot me a message anytime to talk about anything! About music, hobbies, etc. So just hmu


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2019)

Spoiler:  Also... gonna vent a little



Throughout the day, I kept on repeating to myself, "_She's the one who's broken. Not you."_

Earlier today, as my mother drove me to school, she was talking about how she needs to go to work earlier. She quickly turned that against me, saying that no one is going to take care of her when she gets older, since I want to move out when I turn 18. So, she has to save up money to fend for herself. 

When in the past, she has said that I was a burden on the family, on _her,_ and that she couldn't wait to kick me out when I turn 18. Just so she could 'have her life back'. _"I need to start caring more for myself,"_ she would say. 

She's hurt me in many ways. She doesn't realize how deeply troubled I am with her words and her actions. However, at least I can _admit_ that I need help. She's the one who wants to throw a pity party, and blame everyone else around her for how terrible her life is. She's the one who puts everyone else down in order to feel better about herself. _She_ is the one who is truly broken... not me. 

I've been trying to be more positive about myself. I've been trying to get myself to work harder for my future self. Obviously, she's oblivious to that. I can't keep wanting for her to change, because I can't control the way she is. What I can do, and what I'm currently striving towards, is making a change in myself. I don't want to be like her. I don't want to be like the rest of my family. I want to be more open-minded and aware about mental illness. I want to be more compassionate. It's for these reasons, and many others, that I want to live independently. I don't want to end up thinking like them, and I don't want my mental health to plummet even further. If my mother wants to keep on pitying herself and not want help from anyone else... then so be it. I'm tired of walking on eggshells around her. I don't want to feel anxious of what she's going to do or say anymore. I'll try and focus on improving and worrying about _me_. I'm not trying to be selfish. It's just that if she doesn't want help, then I shouldn't be wasting my energy feeling bad. I shouldn't be seeking any sort of attention or praise from her either, because I know I won't get it. I can always look elsewhere to receive love and compassion. I'll be trying to stay positive, and look forward to becoming an adult.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 11, 2019)

Why are you such a stuck up disgusting *****?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2019)

I think I have maladaptive daydreaming.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 11, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler:  Also... gonna vent a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not at all selfish to want to take care of you. Even from reading posts you've made on here I can tell you won't be like her, you're much more open minded and caring, you don't tear people down. You're also right, don't put stress and effort on her, she clearly has no intention of changing. She needs to learn for herself to stop being a hypocrite and that being so pushes good people away from her. If she fails to learn that, all the worse for her. I know it won't be easy to distance yourself from her, she'll continue to tear you down and make you feel bad all for herself. But you're already much stronger then you know, I know you can make it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> It's not at all selfish to want to take care of you. Even from reading posts you've made on here I can tell you won't be like her, you're much more open minded and caring, you don't tear people down. You're also right, don't put stress and effort on her, she clearly has no intention of changing. She needs to learn for herself to stop being a hypocrite and that being so pushes good people away from her. If she fails to learn that, all the worse for her. I know it won't be easy to distance yourself from her, she'll continue to tear you down and make you feel bad all for herself. But you're already much stronger then you know, I know you can make it.



Thank you, that means a lot. Hopefully I'll be strong. I'm kind of failing to do that right now though, because I just wish I could have a supportive parent. Just daydreams of seeing my English teacher hug his little daughter and just encourage her... I'm crying because I want that so badly. This isn't the first time I've had daydreams like this. My English teacher is so caring and the thought of that just makes me cry. Anyways, thank you for your kind words. <3


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Still bothered from yesterday and in general.  Mondays suck


----------



## Dim (Nov 11, 2019)

Don't wanna ****ing work again tomorrow lmao


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2019)

I?ve needed a new avatar for like, months. I have blown up Teddiursa now because idk what else to put LoL I?m tired of all my old ones but no ideas for what I want instead + no time to make it anyway D:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 12, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I think I have maladaptive daydreaming.



I'm like 110% sure I have it too...I don't think it's professionally recognized though D:


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

Zane said:


> I?ve needed a new avatar for like, months. I have blown up Teddiursa now because idk what else to put LoL I?m tired of all my old ones but no ideas for what I want instead + no time to make it anyway D:



have cubchoo, its like teddiursa but winter-y!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

annoyed that my bf called me at 1:50 in the morning... and woke me up =w= 

but of course, i answered bc i love him (and he had a rough shift at work apparently...) ;w;​


----------



## hamster (Nov 12, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm like 110% sure I have it too...I don't think it's professionally recognized though D:



Oh lol i didnt even know that was a thing. I think i have that too


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2019)

generally when people consider millenials as people born in the late 80s early 90s... like no just because internet came around mainstream when we were kids doesn't mean we grew up anything like the current 00s-10s kids, sorry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2019)

It?s so cold outside that there?s not a single cloud in the sky.


----------



## Dim (Nov 12, 2019)

Sick of your smartass. stfu already!


----------



## Soigne (Nov 12, 2019)

i can't sleep well anymore


----------



## Dim (Nov 12, 2019)

You ****ing ***** gtfo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2019)

There's nothing more irritating than when people are playing super loud music down the hallway :/

Like that's just extremely disrespectful, not everyone wants to listen to your ****** taste in music


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Nevermind, I’m fine now.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2019)

i'm back home finally, i'm sad : (


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2019)

my head hurts after smelling chemicals all day 



Teabagel said:


> have cubchoo, its like teddiursa but winter-y!



*adopts him*


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Totally worried now that my bf injured himself at work today ;-;

He hurt his arm, hopefully it’s not too bad... ;;​


----------



## Bcat (Nov 12, 2019)

You need. To stop. This is ridiculous, and what's worse is you'll never admit that you're wrong...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2019)

I want a parent like that. It's not fair. Why can't I have that.

And my mom views me as competition... or that I'm judging her. I just want you to say that I did something good for once. I got back from an Orchestra concert... wish you said I did good at least. I can't wait for you to say that I'm taking advantage of you, or tiring you out, or that I'm making you look old and ugly again...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

My stomach hurts... ate too many Flaming Hot Doritos and now I can’t stop feeling ill... ;;​


----------



## Dim (Nov 12, 2019)

stupid troll


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Ohhhhmyjendakrmemfnsnsajdnanfn

Just ran into the door with my arm and now it hurts so bad D:

It took everything in me not to scream :’3 

Plus. Parents are arguing again... whyyyy djanfjwkfmsv​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2019)

The drama and narcissistic behavior is too much. I'd rather be buried ten feet under.


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 12, 2019)

kinda scared. someone threatened to shoot up my school and my mom's making me go to school and thinks its a prank..


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2019)

moonbyu said:


> kinda scared. someone threatened to shoot up my school and my mom's making me go to school and thinks its a prank..



Crikey!
Tell the cops. 

Don't go to school!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 13, 2019)

Spoiler: semi-long vent thing



I just ****ing moved back in with my parents and I already want to leave again.

I can't be honest around them, if I speak my mind about things they disagree with they'll chew me out. I hardly have any friends irl I can talk to either. The only reason I'm not going insane is because I can at least be honest around folks online. I'm back in this ****ty backwards red state and I hate being here. I hate waking up in the morning because being alive almost feels like torture. I still don't have a job, I don't have a girlfriend, any of that. I'm still struggling to find a place to work, or a new apartment of my own that isn't a complete and total dump, my life is a wreck right now. 

That said, I have some shard of hope even if things turn for the absolute worst. I keep telling myself I'm just going through a tough period in my life, things will get better. I talked to an online friend about this, he's practically one of my best friends at this point, and if it comes down to it I'll move in with him. At this point, I honestly feel like I'd be happier living with him than with my family. At least he wouldn't berate me for having an opposing viewpoint, that is, if he's anything irl like he is online, but I have faith. He seems like one of the nicest guys I've ever met. We both hope it doesn't come to that, but at least I know if I do something to piss off my parents or if I can't take it and I really want to just get the **** out of here, I'll have somewhere to stay.


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

This is what's honestly bothering me. My friends here are depressed and I'm not there to help them. It hurts just reading that you believe living is torture. I can't imagine what kind of torment would lead a person to think like that. I feel like I'm reaching to help but you're all too far a way. I know I have no room to talk but I myself can't stand to hear you guys talk like that.

For what's it's worth I support you guys and I love you both. I know it's easy to think that nobody cares but please remember there's people like myself who do care. I know we might be just online friends but we're all people. I really hope you guys feel better soon. I'll definitely be praying for both of you


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2019)

I am soooooooooo so exhausted but I don’t want to show it too much or complain too much at work because I did 38hours for 4 weeks in a row and the money is so delicious


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

I am honestly drained... I don’t feel like being an extrovert anymore :’3

My parents were arguing for a good hour or two... ughhh. It’s almost 4 am and I can’t sleep, either... Too much on my mind orz​


----------



## hamster (Nov 13, 2019)

CRAMPS


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2019)

tired, everyone is looking for pinwheel, too much at work kms


----------



## rianne (Nov 13, 2019)

So much social interaction this week. I don't get to "recharge" for a full day either because my weekend is fully booked. Kinda bummed.


----------



## duckykate (Nov 13, 2019)

im on my peridot ow ow ow


----------



## dedenne (Nov 13, 2019)

i broke my earphones which is very epic how am i supposed to survive the bus journeys now


----------



## Dim (Nov 13, 2019)

Was hoping I'd adjust to this new medication already but it's still making me tired and dopey as hell. Make it stop


----------



## Zane (Nov 13, 2019)

shoulda brought 2 pizza slices for lunch this 1 isn’t gonna sustain me


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2019)

Interesting lecture but god we got so much stuff to read glad i'm not reading this 100% pace lol


----------



## Squidward (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm a fairly light sleeper and my dad does duolingo right in front of my room so all I can do is just stare at the ceiling while he's repeatedly yelling at the app in german


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2019)

I had an emotional breakdown in class today :,)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I had an emotional breakdown in class today :,)



I'm sorry man... if you wanna talk about it, feel free to PM me alright? Hope you feel better man. Breakdowns suck. :/


----------



## Zane (Nov 13, 2019)

ridiculously tired.. hope i sleep good tonight


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2019)

College applications, man.


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

Zane said:


> ridiculously tired.. hope i sleep good tonight



I hope you get the sleep you need. Sometimes I can't fall asleep for months and it's definitely not something I'd like to hear about


----------



## Dim (Nov 13, 2019)

Been bored outta my mind all day goddamn


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2019)

My laptop crapped out on me yesterday.  All these streaks appeared on the screen and won't go away. It's not making the startup sound either.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm tired. Think I'll go sleep soon and fix my dang sleep schedule.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 13, 2019)

I have a sore throat. I may have caught my dad's sickness from just standing next to him 

Time to purge this with fruit I guess\_ <:_/


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2019)

Definitely got a cold starting. And I'm getting a new tattoo on Saturday. Timing sucks.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 14, 2019)

My dog has been diarrheaing everywhere! I don’t know what’s wrong because nothing changed in her diet. I think she might have eaten something in the trash. She hasn’t done this since she was a puppy so I’m concerned : ( Going to have to take her to the vet tomorrow if it continues another day.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 14, 2019)

Weather here where I live sucks so much right now, not sure what I should wear because everything seems to be the wrong choice somehow...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2019)

My relatives.. I haven't seen some of them in a good while for reason (they are annoying as hell and put all the attention on me when they can clearly see I dislike it as much) and I have to see some on saturday including my dad and so looking forward to them commenting that I got short hair


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2019)

It’s morning T_T


----------



## mogyay (Nov 14, 2019)

i'm so jetlagged, woke up at 3pm today and i have work tomorrow, on top of that i also have really bad cramp, thinking of phoning in sick tomorrow


----------



## tae (Nov 14, 2019)

the passive aggressive behaviors in this apartment are really starting to get to me.
i get that this is your first time living with someone you're dating, but you don't own me and i'm not your maid. don't tell me you're gonna do something then never do the damn thing and get mad at me for not doing it for you. you gave me the choice to deep clean the bathroom or the kitchen, and i did my part, stop being lazy and ****ing do yours.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2019)

There's a slight difference between genuinely caring about your kid and being obsessed with every thing they do -.-


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2019)

I somehow found a way to get cut by a cardboard box at work....WORKER'S COMP, which one of y'all is a lawyer?!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2019)

So much to do in so little time!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Love that 2 payments are pending even though the transactions were declined twice.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 14, 2019)

i ordered my glasses two weeks ago and i still haven't heard anything from the place...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2019)

Broke down in English class. Just haven't been emotionally well.

... My English teacher is just such a dad. He's caring and thoughtful. Can't believe I've spents hours and days crying because of how much of a dad he is.


----------



## Dim (Nov 14, 2019)

My back and arm suddenly starting aching real bad. Hurts to move...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2019)

I need to stay away from buying/trading/selling collectibles at least until I'm out of school. It somehow is managing to make me even more stressed out than I already am. Plus I've learned recently that I'm super attached to all my collectibles, even the ones that I rarely/never use in lineups.

Also in speaking of school, I'm so tired of it. I can't even get myself to do any work anymore. I'm mentally killing myself and it really sucks.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 14, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I somehow found a way to get cut by a cardboard box at work....WORKER'S COMP, which one of y'all is a lawyer?!



I have done THE SAME EXCACT thing at work. At work I also deal with the occasional knife. No steak or butcher knives, just little pairing knives and long bread knives. I've been cut a thousand times over by cardboard, ice, paper, plastic, hit my hands on tables or racks and have even been cut from BREAD at work then I have even been cut by an actual knife at work. Yet my coworkers still make jokes that I should be watched with any kind of knife.


----------



## Dim (Nov 14, 2019)

Since when did my brother become a loud ass snorer? .-.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 15, 2019)

Got into a show that doesn't yet have a reliable viewing method outside Europe, and the bootlegger at cool90's has better business bureau complaints in the double digits.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 15, 2019)

Nox said:


> Since when did my brother become a loud ass snorer? .-.



Haha, be happy it's "just" your brother, and not your boyfriend / girlfriend who is sleeping right next to you!  ... T-T



Since over two weeks now I have that feeling, that I am super sick the next day, but I'm not..
so I have kinda the symptoms of a cold, but it's just not fully coming and being "half sick" is 
just so annoying.. can it just come so that it can be done -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2019)

When you know your routines at work and everything is obvious yourself, and then someone asks that is like new and you're like "uhh put them there something...(wrong place)" bc you're not used to ppl asking that and someone else comes in and know exactly where it should be kept.. lmao i hate that like I KNOW THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO BE ON THAT SHELF IM JUST BUSY AF HERE fdkghfdg.

also, someone trade me a pinwheel collectible.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2019)

It's so cold in my room ;~;

But if I leave the heater on overnight then it gets too hot in here...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 15, 2019)

I’m hungry and my ankle is still bothering me... almost a year after I sprained it... Aaaaagh ;;​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2019)

I love how parents are so protesting when their kids want to change their names. Like come on, whoever chose is not some almighty god that knows what's right for the kids or that they should honor it or whatever.

(yes i hate my real name hence why i go as sheila here  <.<)


----------



## dedenne (Nov 15, 2019)

lowkey dont want to apologise to be friends but i also dont want them ignoring me forever for some petty thing


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2019)

My check might be low this week for being sick and having jury duty. Also, teachers don't get paid for holidays, and it's holiday season. Just hoping to pull through and be more frugal. I can do it!

...I'm still getting Sword though lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> When you know your routines at work and everything is obvious yourself, and then someone asks that is like new and you're like "uhh put them there something...(wrong place)" bc you're not used to ppl asking that and someone else comes in and know exactly where it should be kept.. lmao i hate that like I KNOW THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO BE ON THAT SHELF IM JUST BUSY AF HERE fdkghfdg.
> 
> also, someone trade me a pinwheel collectible.



Omg same, I have a trainee at work as well, and I know everything, but I already have a hard time saying words into logical sentences, so when I explain stuff to him it's broken up and I have to slow myself down to make sure I'm saying it right. Cause to me I can say it out if order and still know what I need to do. But he knows nothing so I have to be very careful in what order I say somethin.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Omg same, I have a trainee at work as well, and I know everything, but I already have a hard time saying words into logical sentences, so when I explain stuff to him it's broken up and I have to slow myself down to make sure I'm saying it right. Cause to me I can say it out if order and still know what I need to do. But he knows nothing so I have to be very careful in what order I say somethin.



yeah, same i just suck at forming coherent sentences sometimes or explain to people and especially if i'm tired or not in the mood.. and yeah i was too busy handling other stuff and we usually put them there whenever someone's at that corner so yeah bleh lol D:


----------



## Romaki (Nov 15, 2019)

I preordered Pok?mon online because I could and of course it arrives a day late. ;w; Definitely won't be doing that for New Horizon.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 15, 2019)

Spoiler: smol venting



I'm getting sick of swimming in the scientific literatures! ****ing ****ing ****ing ****ty virus!!! What's wrong with you and you're doing this to all the innocent creatures omfg **** you. Do you know how GODDAMN LONG I haven't been able to have DECENT length of sleep? I go to bed like earliest 1:30 am, wake up around 4:30 to 5 am. I keep doing things right after, not even washing my face, not even eating, being engaged in all the stuff I have to do BECAUSE OF YOU, all because of you - and at past 9, I haven't even done them. .....Yes, I've resolved to my mind, and I'm way more than willing to keep trying - I know I will keep doing - why wouldn't I, when it's for my babbies, ....but I'm not a terminater. I do need sleep. And I do need SOME little time to myself. I'm soooooo tired!!! Exhaustion@limit. Go **** yourself ass **** virus. We're gonna find the way to certain way to kill you all. Don't underestimate our science and will.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 15, 2019)

Sore throat.

I should have got some tea before leaving work today. I work in a grocery store for goodness sakes.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 16, 2019)

I thought I preordered the steel book. Didn't get a poster either.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2019)

Had to cancel my tattoo for today because I've a virus. Had it kicked in a day or so earlier I would've been able to reschedule without losing my deposit - such a pain. ):

So instead I'm treating myself to _The Sims 4: Discover University _expansion pack so I can spend the weekend playing games and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2019)

Wondering where the hell I put my mp3 player.. pretty sure it should have been on my pockets or bag but apparently not wtf.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2019)

Update: Found it, it was in the outside pocket of my handbag, I def. don't remember putting it there.. wtf


----------



## Bcat (Nov 16, 2019)

...Autn Flo is going to visit me on my birthday. I just know it


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 16, 2019)

Galarian Meowth isn't as fluffy as it looks from the front. Game Freak, you missed the opportunity to make a fluffy Meowth, shame on you...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2019)

I've been awake since about 8am (four hours) and I haven't eaten anything yet today


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 16, 2019)

Minor headache.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 16, 2019)

Dude, chill the hell out. I'm tired of hearing your narcissistic rants.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 16, 2019)

I had posted the same picture than on the forum (with red hair) today as my WhatsApp Status and my Mom wrote me: "Even the cat looks sceptical "

Like, she never writes me, didn't even bother asking why I was asking the history of cancer sickness in the family and then she has to lowkey talk bad about my new haircolor? Okay then


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2019)

I was already a pretty sensitive person and now because I'm so overly stressed I'm like hypersensitive  ; - ;


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2019)

want galaxy egg.. not willing to trade love ball.. eeghh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 16, 2019)

Assignments, man.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 16, 2019)

You?re a *****


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 16, 2019)

Congested and there are no tissues.

Also I should be asleep by now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2019)

Pok?mon Sword and Pok?mon Shield generated low ratings on GameFAQs. Can people learn to be respectful to developers?

Oh yeah, and don?t go to the GameFAQs Pok?mon boards. The users there are worse than the right-winged trolls that comment on Townhall?s news articles.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 17, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Pok?mon Sword and Pok?mon Shield generated low ratings on GameFAQs. Can people learn to be respectful to developers?
> 
> Oh yeah, and don’t go to the GameFAQs Pok?mon boards. The users there are worse than the right-winged trolls that comment on Townhall’s news articles.



That issue has layers like an onion, and you know it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> That issue has layers like an onion, and you know it.



Still, I didn’t like how offensive the GameFAQs trolls are. While Game Freak has made a bad decision this time, at least the Pok?mon fans on this site (and other properly moderated fansites) explained why they were angry without getting offensive about it. But GameFAQs, I remember how bad their boards are.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Still, I didn’t like how offensive the GameFAQs trolls are. While Game Freak has made a bad decision this time, at least the Pok?mon fans on this site (and other properly moderated fansites) explained why they were angry without getting offensive about it. But GameFAQs, I remember how bad their boards are.



Be glad it's not on Rotten Tomatoes, that site is just pure trolls voting up and down whatever deemed mainstream with a certain demographic lol. imdb also but not as bad lol.
-

Also I wish everyone who has smaller children or planning to have babies would read _To the Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf, it has such a good message.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 17, 2019)

Everything sucks at the moment. Why can I have a little bit luck with anything?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

Purry said:


> Everything sucks at the moment. Why can I have a little bit luck with anything?



Same ugh.

Also sucks we have class on the 25th I really wanted to go and watch that film + the director's talk thing


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2019)

Why do I always feel terrible during mornings? This time of day seems like it should be quite pleasant. 

Luckily I get over it fairly quickly but it's like when I wake up every part of my body just decides to stop working simultaneously.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 17, 2019)

I just wasted a whole bunch of the Leaf Tickets I saved over the time in Pocket Camp on fortune cookies and now I kinda regret it...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

Purry said:


> I just wasted a whole bunch of the Leaf Tickets I saved over the time in Pocket Camp on fortune cookies and now I kinda regret it...



me every time. i keep telling myself to save but then they just have to re-release things i missed or stuff ugh


----------



## Celinalia (Nov 17, 2019)

well tomorrow's monday 
other than that i can't seem to make my acnl town more beautiful. why is everyone's so cute


----------



## Soigne (Nov 17, 2019)

my hair is turning white for a number of reasons and it's driving me up the wall


----------



## Bcat (Nov 17, 2019)

Dammit Flo . It’s my birthday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2019)

There wasn't really anything at all in the dining hall that I feel like eating so I got some pizza. Honestly still don't feel like eating it.

Also I got a cup of Fanta but I ran out so now I have no more Fanta :,(




Spoiler: Edit



I think this guy needs to send me some Fanta lol


----------



## Dim (Nov 17, 2019)

prob just lost my job. I ****ing hate my life


----------



## Zura (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm at 7,999 TBT and I need to be at 8k TBT because that's how much I am offering for a love ball.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> prob just lost my job. I ****ing hate my life



I really hope you're ok buddy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2019)

Nox said:


> prob just lost my job. I ****ing hate my life



Damn. Dunno what happened, but hopefully you've still got the job. :| Hope you're alright :3


----------



## Bcat (Nov 17, 2019)

^ always here for you nox


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 17, 2019)

I am still sick, coughing and congested. I work around food. I hate sneezing around food. I have to work tomorrow.

Send remedies.


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2019)

i?m dum and also stupit


----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2019)

i just want to be happy, i want to be with someone i love and a nice job where i'm happy, is that rly too much to ask for D: (yes it truly is)


----------



## Zura (Nov 18, 2019)

Zane said:


> I’m dumb and also stupid.



 Don't worry, we're all a little bit stupid. Or maybe it's just me, who knows


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2019)

Losing another day's wages because I'm still too sick to go to work.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 18, 2019)

Got a lingering headache


----------



## Soigne (Nov 18, 2019)

been sleeping more than half the day lately.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2019)

I hope this goes thru now.... finger crossed.

also dont wanna read today but i have to hhhhhhhh : ))))


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2019)

Aren't panic attacks just the best :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2019)

sell me a pinwheel so i can get a normal avatar loll


also can our teacher state where u find the texts it's def not obvious where to find that one and u never listed it sjdbsdjf


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 18, 2019)

Nothing quite like being nauseous and hungry at the same time.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Nothing quite like being nauseous and hungry at the same time.



best time of our lives eh but yeah i hate that.. or when u get the gripe and u get rly hungry

also.. finger crossed fingers crossed


----------



## Dim (Nov 18, 2019)

Nox said:


> prob just lost my job. I ****ing hate my life


alright, looks like I fixed things up


----------



## Zura (Nov 18, 2019)

Nox said:


> alright, looks like I fixed things up



 I'm glad everything is ok! We're here for you!


----------



## Dim (Nov 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I'm glad everything is ok! We're here for you!


Thank you! ^^


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 18, 2019)

Nox said:


> alright, looks like I fixed things up



Great to hear that! It sounded quite serious so I'm glad you were able to deal with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also feeling a lot better now, not sure why the act of waking up has to be such an ordeal.


----------



## Bear Bun (Nov 18, 2019)

Been dealing with lots of anxiety and depression for a long time. Last couple months in particular were bad and some events occurred that made it worse. I've been struggling with finding the energy to doing things I generally love or even daily responsibilities.

Someone who I thought was a friend manipulated me into thinking I was a bad person to guilt me into staying their friend. 
It happened a while ago but I'm honestly still having so much anxiety over it. I get nervous to even be online..


----------



## Valzed (Nov 18, 2019)

Three years ago today our Piper beagle girl passed. It was unexpected and hurt so much. I'm still grieving the loss of our rats, Justin & Nicodemus, from earlier this year. I miss all our fur babies who blessed us with their time with us. What's making today even sadder for me is that with our financial situation we may never be able to afford to have another furry friend. Since our rats passed our apartment feels so empty....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2019)

^^^ I'm so sorry to hear about that! 


I have to write a book report for tomorrow and I really don't want to jhdfghsdfg

Also I'm a little under 500 tbt and it honestly makes me really sad, especially seeing people who have so much. Like how tf even


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2019)

when stuff i say gets misconstrued eeeeeegh huge pet peeve


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2019)

Add conjuctivis to my ever extending list of infections and illnesses. This is not my month. Also currently fighting a skin infection and a viral chest infection.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2019)

I still haven't started on my book report

end meeeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2019)

can it just get summer also can i stop being so tired


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 19, 2019)

I hate the fact that YouTube gets ruined by these stupid new rules. Like wtf is this trash all about...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2019)

Purry said:


> I hate the fact that YouTube gets ruined by these stupid new rules. Like wtf is this trash all about...



I know right, can I just enjoy my music in peace?


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Add conjuctivis to my ever extending list of infections and illnesses. This is not my month. Also currently fighting a skin infection and a viral chest infection.



Add in an ear infection that, according to my doctor, is the worst of them all - even though I didn't experience the clogged feeling and numbness in my face/neck until about 3hrs ago.

Just kill me now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Add in an ear infection that, according to my doctor, is the worst of them all - even though I didn't experience the clogged feeling and numbness in my face/neck until about 3hrs ago.
> 
> Just kill me now.



Just read thru your posts now and jhsdfg hope you get better soon, all these sounds just terrible and you def. don't deserve any of them 
-

Anyway, if there is a personality type I really dislike then it's the besserwisser-curious one. Like, I was discussing audio books and why I personally dislike them (hey they are good if you need it for whatever reason or you like it, idc) with a cousin and suddenly our uncle randomly stepped in and went like "Why do you think they are bad(in general)"... Yeah I don't like because I think it destroys, for me, the experience of creating my own world within the book..? It was about personal opinion and if people want to use them that's fine like freaking stop acting ugh.

Also right-winged besserwissers(like a co-worker) as well, like you don't have to twist everything I say to your perspective and clank down on black power, leftist, lgbtq+ stuff or whatever just stfu you probs read fake news anyway.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 19, 2019)

...I just lost my damn Pocket Camp account thanks to a technical issue... All the work I put into it, gone. Damn it...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2019)

Purry said:


> ...I just lost my damn Pocket Camp account thanks to a technical issue... All the work I put into it, gone. Damn it...



Whatttt what happened? D:


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Whatttt what happened? D:



My phone acted weird for hours today, I fixed it somehow and when I opened up PC it acted like as if my account never existed. I tried a few times to get back my account via the Nintendo account and all but nothing happened. Weird thing was it also asked me to do a update but there was no one available? Don't know wtf just happened but guess I will restart now... ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2019)

Purry said:


> My phone acted weird for hours today, I fixed it somehow and when I opened up PC it acted like as if my account never existed. I tried a few times to get back my account via the Nintendo account and all but nothing happened. Weird thing was it also asked me to do a update but there was no one available? Don't know wtf just happened but guess I will restart now... ._.



oof, good luck, let me know if u need anything.. just had to restart myself for the event but i should have something maybe


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2019)

ppl never text me back


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm feeling pretty stressed right now with my AP Literature class. I have to work on a group project and turn in a paper by midnight. I'm awful at handling my stress. It's like I go into shutdown mode, or just let my anxiety overwhelm me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2019)

Feeling kinda burnt out. :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 19, 2019)

Sometimes feels like a miracle when something works like it's supposed to. Put a big coat in the washing machine and it didn't start rocking.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 19, 2019)

Zane said:


> ppl never text me back



Yo this one person randomly messaged me asking if they could talk, and they never responded. Like, did you want to talk or...? What was the point it's been 2 days.

Also I keep coughing so hard...



Spoiler: TW, that one Phobia, you prob know what comes next



...that I keep almost throwing up. When I was on my break walking to a store I just got a random coughing fit.


Like can I maybe enjoy my day without being interrupted with constant coughing? I'm hardly even congested or having headaches anymore, it's just alot of coughing.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 19, 2019)

This is probably the wrong thing to be worried about but I was psyching myself up to talk to this girl during our next class before we go on fall break and I had an allergic reaction to something and broke out in a rash everywhere, so now I either won't be able to go or will look really bad if I do.


----------



## Flare (Nov 19, 2019)

Mom going to hospital again... I wish I had the power to heal her.

Hmm I feel everything’s been going all over the place recently. There’s memories that linger from the past that make me feel emotionally unstable and make me stress too much.

I’ve recently been getting REALLY irritated by my excessive stuttering.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Also right-winged besserwissers(like a co-worker) as well, like you don't have to twist everything I say to your perspective and clank down on black power, leftist, lgbtq+ stuff or whatever just stfu you probs read fake news anyway.



That reminds me, my dad sent me a link earlier that was titled "the left ruins everything" and I'm just like uhh wtf... thanjs for attempting to spread your right-wing propaganda onto me. Unfortunately for him I can actually think for myself so I almost never give in to all the ridiculous claims that he and my mom make regarding politics.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 20, 2019)

****tier and ****tier as time goes by.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2019)

Just watched the Pocket Camp club trailer.


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 20, 2019)

Can't make up my mind


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 20, 2019)

Polishing the walls in the livingroom (which is currently also my bedroom) is taking way longer than I thought..
so now I have to sleep on the ground, as the bed is under a cover (protected from the dust) and my 3 cats were
walking the entire night on me, meowing etc. because they don't want to be locked in the room.. got like zero 
sleep this night and on top of it in this room there is no heater installed yet so it's freezing.. -_-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2019)

Tired.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That reminds me, my dad sent me a link earlier that was titled "the left ruins everything" and I'm just like uhh wtf... thanjs for attempting to spread your right-wing propaganda onto me. Unfortunately for him I can actually think for myself so I almost never give in to all the ridiculous claims that he and my mom make regarding politics.



yeah like can ppl stop spreading that **** everywhere or just dont open their mouth ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2019)

Yay... just found out one my fave musicians died yesterday...  RIP Jos? M?rio Branco


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 20, 2019)

Still coughing quite a bit


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 20, 2019)

It's been so cold suddenly these past 2 days. Severe wind keeps blowing and the temperature is so low.
Been bothering my mind, that it must've been so hard for strays outside..
But.. I was told by the owner of this house even more than twice, like "Don't let another strays in the house anymore. You shouldn't, alright?"
IIIIIII KNOOOOOOOWWWWW!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2019)

Test results have come back anaemic but people never believe me when I say I literally feel tired and dead to the world.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 20, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Test results have come back anaemic but people never believe me when I say I literally feel tired and dead to the world.



I had this exact same problem. I couldn’t figure out why I was so dead tired for years and it turned out that it was this. People don’t always take women’s pain/tiredness seriously and it sucks. I’m glad you got it worked out though


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2019)

me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2019)

I literally have no free time anymore. Before it was just free time to do what I want to do, but now I barely even have any time to practice piano or go to work. In the last week and a half I've only worked for 1.5 hours. Awful, I know.

Also my hair is really irritating me today, my hair is suuuuper long and I can usually handle it but that's just not happening today. I'm about to put it into a braid and pur a hat on, I don't feel like dealing with it anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I literally have no free time anymore. Before it was just free time to do what I want to do, but now I barely even have any time to practice piano or go to work. In the last week and a half I've only worked for 1.5 hours. Awful, I know.
> 
> Also my hair is really irritating me today, my hair is suuuuper long and I can usually handle it but that's just not happening today. I'm about to put it into a braid and pur a hat on, I don't feel like dealing with it anymore.



Meee. We have so many lectures/seminars now before christmas to squeeze all the literature in it's insane...

dont shave it off like i did tho u gonna regret it


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 20, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I had this exact same problem. I couldn?t figure out why I was so dead tired for years and it turned out that it was this. People don?t always take women?s pain/tiredness seriously and it sucks. I?m glad you got it worked out though



Oh really? I always thought anemic was related to low iron content in blood which would cause dizziness and and some other stuff, I had no idea it could cause forever tiredness as well (forever tiredness for lack of better words).


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 20, 2019)

Ass hole. I'm amazed how many people can't follow even common courtesy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2019)

Lmaooo so I think earlier before my scheduled job interview my mom was saying stuff along the lines of _"I'm gonna start taking care of myself and worry about my life!"_ like what a ****ing *****


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2019)

Why do fruit flies feel the need to get right up in your face? What purpose does that serve you, fruit fly? I wouldn't care at all about your existence if you just left me alone.


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2019)

whew my feet are freezing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> me



Rest In Pinwheel


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2019)

great, I get on this forum for one whole minute and now I'm boutta have a panic attack again

Ngl I love that giveaway thread but the fact that my feed is overflowing with it and it's now giving me extreme anxiety can't be good for my health

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh why did I have to do this to myself, now my mind is racing and I can't sleep


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 21, 2019)

Sounds like the drunk neighbors have either a didgeridoo or a vuvuzela and don't know how to use it.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 21, 2019)

I made my signature to represent the problems I have. I posted 300+ today with 900+ posts in a certain thread. I'm just really tired and surprised that it scares me.


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Add in an ear infection that, according to my doctor, is the worst of them all - even though I didn't experience the clogged feeling and numbness in my face/neck until about 3hrs ago.
> 
> Just kill me now.



Add burns. Because having four individual infections (2 bacterial/1 fungal/1 viral) simultaneously wasn't enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Add burns. Because having four individual infections (2 bacterial/1 fungal/1 viral) simultaneously wasn't enough.



Ughhhh really hope you recover soon, that doesn't sound good D:
-

All not looking forward to the next three weeks kms


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2019)

And..*knocks on wood* I hope I'm not getting a sore throat or cold now... ****ing season man


----------



## Zura (Nov 21, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Add burns. Because having four individual infections (2 bacterial/1 fungal/1 viral) simultaneously wasn't enough.


 dam did you touch the cheese? Anyways, I hope you feel better


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 21, 2019)

Here I am, scrolling throu twitter lookin at Pocket Camp stuff when I receive a text from a coworker that my boss wants me in earlier then what I was scheduled for. So ofcourse I say yes, then I because it's earlier I start getting ready. THEN as I'm eating lunch I get another text saying someone called out and that my come in time for work has changed. Again. The second time today. This person calls put alot, and now she wants to call out during the busy holiday time? She complains alot as well, sometimes when she first comes in for work.

Way to go other coworker, just suck it up like we all do *eye roll emogie*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2019)

I just can't believe my mother. Nor my grandma, at times. But especially my mother... she really views me as the enemy. I don't understand what she wants. She tells me I'm a freeloader just like my dad. That I'm living off of them. Next thing you know, she criticizes me for applying to a job and getting a job interview... because it's an attack on her, apparently. 

... I've actually been trying to be positive. Sometimes I sing around the house, dance all crazy around the room... and I guess that's what I normally do, anyways. I'm pretty neurotic. But she has told my grandma something along the lines of, "How does she have all that energy?" And just pitying herself... like what the hell. You're not gonna see that I'm actually ****ing trying unlike you. I can't show any kind of emotion around you. Happy? No, you're gonna pity yourself. Sad? Grow the **** up. 

... I don't like you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2019)

Also, another daydream.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2019)

My feed is overflowing with one single thread and it's honestly kinda stressing me out


Also still salty that no one will sell me a 2019 purple candy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 21, 2019)

I feel really sad and deflated


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 22, 2019)

I am just so pissed off at my manager, but I'm SURE he'll find a way to turn it around on me.

Also this sandwitch I was SUPPOSED to have on my break doesn't taste good anymore. I'm so mad I don't even wanna eat but I also haven't has anythin from damn near 12 hours ago, my last actual meal 14 hours ago.



Spoiler: Just alot of negativity



So they way it all went down was that I was trying to go on break from 3:30 to 4 even thou we're supposed to have an hour break. But my manager said no wait till someone else comes in cause you can't leave the newbie alone. She wasn't originally scheduled for today, and when my manager called to ask if she could come in she never picked up. She calls later but I thought my manager went home already (he never tells me when he leaves). When I saw him later I told him the person called. However he must have never called her back. She never shows up so I never get the chance to go on break. *Ten hours*. Ten hours I was working with no break and no food. And my job isn't as easy one, I was moving the entire time doing closing stuff, hardly ever sitting. And when I did sit it wasn't even for a full minute.

So all because God FORBID the newbie gets left alone for half an hour, one coworker calls out and another never shows up I worked 10 hours straight no meal. But I'm sure he'll be all like "why didnt you call someone at customer service to relieve you?" For 15 ****in minutes?! Customer service was busier then I was, and they had newbies as well. But nooooo, I'll just smile pleasantly while getting ****ed over like this. 'We appreciate you coming in at the drop of a hat so often, by the way **** you!' They say they appreciate that I cover and that I'm available so often, but then **** like this happens and it doesn't really seem like I am 'appreciated'. More like 'we love the fact that we can wall all over you and all you say is yes sir'. But if I were to bring this up to my manager I'm sure he'll make me feel bad about it somehow or turn it on me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 22, 2019)

Spoiler:  



I've been feeling quite anxious. Just this sinking feeling. I've had it since I woke up this morning. 

Yesterday night didn't go so well, either. My day went by fine, but the moment I sat down at the dinner table, I began to visualize those daydreams. It wasn't about a past experience; it was all made up. However, it included things that I found quite distressing. Certain screams, phrases, thuds - in that made up world, I was at school when I heard all of that. I was in class. Someone in the hallway was screaming things like, _"I hate you! I wish you were never even born!"_ There was a loud thud after that, since the person threw something. I was in class, just freezing up. I was extremely startled by the loud noise.

In reality, I was sobbing. It just popped out of nowhere. I was in a bit of an emotional wreck that night. 

I get startled quite easily by loud noises at times. Certain screams can get me jumpy. Movements make me flinch. All these things have to do with my mother. It relates back to all the things she's done in the past. It's _traumatic_. 

 It doesn't help that she doesn't realize how much it affects me. It doesn't help one bit to hear and see her do the exact same things. She's very narcissistic and abusive, and I'm deeply troubled by her. She views me as competition, as well. She always says that she's more intelligent and beautiful than me. As a result, I've learned to view myself as ugly, and have a low self-esteem. I've avoided looking in mirrors before, or I've found myself absolutely disgusting when I see acne on my face. Sometimes I'll get emotional, both at home and at school, because of how unsupportive my mother is. I've come to see certain teachers as a parent that I wish I could have. One in particular, who's so compassionate and kind-hearted. I'm not emotionally stable. 

Even if I try to be positive, my mother doesn't care. She'll only pity herself. I sing and dance around the house and room, and I can be quite cheerful and neurotic. My family still views me as worthless. If I'm depressed, they'll pity themselves even more. I don't know what the hell they want from me. 

... I'm going to try to stay positive and think about my future. It won't be too long before I legally come of age. After that, I'll be free. It just hurts sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2019)

Trying to mark up the songs I need to read from this one Dante book and I'm just ..can I just read the whole thing??

Also people constantly pulling the "north american majority of users" argument when replying to people being annoyed by timezones. Yes, but if there is a majority there are always a minority and you need to find a good way to cater both not just one.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 22, 2019)

My girl is trying to make me "fall into the mud". That was the phrase she actually used. She's into BL thing, and trying to make me be a big fan of it. That's not gonna happen!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2019)

Trying to find some readings for next week but they are literally impossible to find. I mean you couldn't have found an alternative to those? Just because they classics canon things doesn't man u have to include it JFC


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 22, 2019)

I felt extremely embarrassed today when a car was slowing down as I was ready to cross thinking that they were letting me through, so I put my hand up to say thanks but the car just kept on rolling and both the passenger and driver just look at me like I've got three heads. From that moment, I just power walked home in the rain.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2019)

Need to poop but don't want to!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Need to poop but don't want to!



ummm okay just go do it lol?

think i found some decameron in english but those petrarch **** i give up lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 22, 2019)

I've been up for 6-7 hours and I haven't eaten anything at all today. Every time I try to eat it makes me feel nauseous. I don't know why, but I really need to eat something before I actually pass out.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2019)

damn nothing is ever good enough for you is it?


----------



## Soigne (Nov 22, 2019)

i’m so into this person at my school & he is literally always the first person to like any of my posts and stuff and i’ve talked to him a very small amount but he literally doesn’t know at all and it’s driving me crazy like i can’t sleep sometimes bc of how sad it makes me and i’m just a mess


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 23, 2019)

No time for fun things tonight, after being scapegoated by a coworker and losing some hours.



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> My girl is trying to make me "fall into the mud". That was the phrase she actually used. She's into BL thing, and trying to make me be a big fan of it. That's not gonna happen!!



BL?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 23, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> BL?


Boy's Love. This kind of stuff. - *x*


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2019)

My dad texting me and gaslighting me, my birthday today was an excuse for him to continue to try to manipulate me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 23, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Boy's Love. This kind of stuff. - *x*



If I were them, I would at least try a title that is more subtle.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2019)

Ahri said:


> My dad texting me and gaslighting me, my birthday today was an excuse for him to continue to try to manipulate me.



Wow .-. he should be behind bars :/

also still need to find some readings... or you know what I'm just not gonna give a hoot about the petrarch primary readings bc i can't find the exact letter/poem stuff by him cause the english one doesn't have them titled correctly.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 23, 2019)

The sun shines and my cat can't chill for a moment, he runs through the whole room for no reasons and almost hit his head on a wall :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2019)

The site lagged against me twice today. I can’t make TBT Bells by posting if there is a lag.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Wow .-. he should be behind bars :/
> 
> also still need to find some readings... or you know what I'm just not gonna give a hoot about the petrarch primary readings bc i can't find the exact letter/poem stuff by him cause the english one doesn't have them titled correctly.



He should be. I’ve been ignoring his texts so he’s been trying to say he’s sad that I refuse to speak to him. It’s just draining because he dug his own rut and he’s a narcissist and overall absent parent. He never paid child support all my life (I’m 23 now so it doesn’t matter as much I guess) But he’s just got so many issues I can’t even list them all. He insulted me at a family gathering while we tried to salvage things, simply cause I didn’t like a racist comment he made towards my fianc?. Now he’s trying to ask me what he did this time. Like honestly, just leave me alone. Sorry if it’s oversharing.

I also really love that the thread I made out of nowhere years and years ago is really helping people ����


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 23, 2019)

Once again I am ****ed off at one of my coworkers.



Spoiler: More negativity



My coworker calls out. AGAIN. So I have to work six days in a row, come in on my ONLY day off till ThanksGiving, pick up her slack, all during a high stress week. Great. Just ****ing great. First I had to work 10 hours no break, now I have to come in on my only day off cause she can't ****ing suck it up and do her god damn job. Today was supposed to be a relax day before I worked straight Sunday to Weds for the holiday. But NO, she can't do her damn job and calls out for 2 days ahead already. What gives her the thought that she can call out during a holiday week?

I'm so fed up with her calling out without any worries, and I'm ALWAYS the person they call to come in and pick up the slack. I'm not even exaggerating I am always the person they call in. Why can't I have a day off? Why can't the other closer close today? All while I'm supposed to be painfully nice and happy while I'm so ****ed off and there's nothing I can do about it. I doubt my manager will do anythin about it either.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2019)

Ahri said:


> He should be. I’ve been ignoring his texts so he’s been trying to say he’s sad that I refuse to speak to him. It’s just draining because he dug his own rut and he’s a narcissist and overall absent parent. He never paid child support all my life (I’m 23 now so it doesn’t matter as much I guess) But he’s just got so many issues I can’t even list them all. He insulted me at a family gathering while we tried to salvage things, simply cause I didn’t like a racist comment he made towards my fianc?. Now he’s trying to ask me what he did this time. Like honestly, just leave me alone. Sorry if it’s oversharing.
> 
> I also really love that the thread I made out of nowhere years and years ago is really helping people ����



Omfg.. i'm so sorry. and wow I love how people can "get away" with **** like that ugh...

Except my dad actually paid some of my stuff, he's the same(plays on that too) and he is a narcissist and a manipulative freak with anger issues. And yeah he just loooves insulting people in general and should never had a kid. I'm seriously giving up on the dude now, like I tried explaining to him so many times but he just plays the "crying abandoned dad" card like every single time and thinks family is the most important things and thinks I'm 7 rather than 27. So yeah I feel you and don't feel sorry for ranting.


----------



## Dim (Nov 23, 2019)

Some bird just dropped **** on my head. Lovely.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 23, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> If I were them, I would at least try a title that is more subtle.


Actually, she was saying exactly something like that, hahaha.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2019)

Little headache. :c


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 23, 2019)

3 am and i wanna sleep but i also wanna bathe first.
also best friend and her bf's coming over so i have to stay awake until they come ksdjsd


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2019)

bummed i cant read all i should but.. i guess this was bound to happen with the massive amounts of text we got, + you can't find em easily.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2019)

The shower in our dorm has been clogged for like a week so I haven't taken a shower since Monday  I seriously hope that they fix our shower before I get back from break. I'll be really upset if they don't.
(Sounds gross I know, but I've been taking deliberate steps to keep myself from being dirty o and all that so I'm okay for now. Def gonna take one when I get home later though)

Also I haven't eaten for a while, and I know that my dad is gonna take me to get something to eat when he picks me up shortly but ughhhhh I don't wanna wait T__T


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 23, 2019)

i'm mad at myself. for believing in this guy's lies. and for letting my friends stomp all over me. i said i wasnt going to let them. but ya know. here we are.


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2019)

my head is just a mess these last few days. can’t think straight, keep getting turned around and doing things backwards..

- - - Post Merge - - -

my head is just a mess these last few days. can?t think straight, keep getting turned around and doing things backwards..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2019)

Zane said:


> my head is just a mess these last few days. can’t think straight, keep getting turned around and doing things backwards..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my head is just a mess these last few days. can’t think straight, keep getting turned around and doing things backwards..



Hope you feel better soon man. <3


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2019)

Nevermind, am fine now.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 24, 2019)

Nox said:


> Some bird just dropped **** on my head. Lovely.



some people say that's a sign of luck lol
that happened to me too once. not on my head though but on my glasses so it was a little easier to clean.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2019)

Nevermind, am fine now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2019)

Spoiler: mini rant



so I'm home for brrak, and I'm not gonna lie I hate it here. This house makes my allergies act up really bad, my dad doesn't know how to clean and my mom is in poor health so the house is basically trashed, and I just generally can't stand how loud my parents are all the time.

Like I'm not kidding, I'm actually thinking about trying to move out as soon as possible. Idk how I'm gonna do it since I don't have a good paying job and I can't get one since I'm a full time college student. Housing is also a bit expensive around where my college is so that sucks. Idk but I can't handle living here anymore. I want my own place.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm tired, I need to sleep but I'm so attracted to a certain thread. It's stopping me to sleep.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 24, 2019)

We demand equal rights for inanimate objects!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Things just feel super negative all the time. No matter what's going on it feels like I can never stand up tall and just face it like a normal human.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'm tired, I need to sleep but I'm so attracted to a certain thread. It's stopping me to sleep.



Huh I wonder what thread that is


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 24, 2019)

My tongue is swollen because I think I bit it in my sleep when I was napping this afternoon. Now I can’t stop noticing and feeling my teeth on it and it’s bothering me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m bothered by some tropes on TV Tropes. One of them actually discredits Nintendo for the inventions they made. Examples:

- They said that the Wii wasn’t the first console to have motion controls, nor did Nintendo invent motion controllers.
- They said that Nintendo 3DS wasn’t the first to have 3D screens
- They said that Sega, not Nintendo, invented the idea behind the Nintendo Switch.

This was also the same trope that made the classic Christmas special Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer look like a plagiarized copy of another existing work. They said that the idea of Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer existed long before the song. They even said that there is already an existed animated film based on Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer before the 1950’s (the famous one came out in 1964). They can go ahead and stay “historically accurate”, but I will give credit to whoever popularized the idea.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Argument with my SO because he wasn't around at all on my birthday and he doesn't seem to see a problem. Wasn't working or doing errands, just doing his own things like league and watching anime. We're long distance for a while, so there's that. I would have been pretty much alone if my sister didn't sit in a discord call with me since she's away at college.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 24, 2019)

I missed out on a party popper while I was asleep. ;w; Along with a couple of other collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I missed out on a party popper while I was asleep. ;w; Along with a couple of other collectibles.



Bruh you won likes 10 times already but sure lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Bruh you won likes 10 times already but sure lol



Ye like strange doll, moris, feathers and a BUNCH of others went while I was sleeping so I’m pretty sure it’s equal now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Ye like strange doll, moris, feathers and a BUNCH of others went while I was sleeping so I’m pretty sure it’s equal now.



Yeah I got nothing soo yeah lol


----------



## Darby (Nov 24, 2019)

For some stupid reason I’m unable to log onto Thonky and I need to know what Wolfgang likes... modern, black I know but I want specifics... his birthday is tomorrow... Does anyone besides me think the world just went a little too far and got too damn complicated for its own good? Plus, I’ve got to do my nails and I hate doing my nails and I’m just in a miserable mood, worse than usual I mean... oh, well, it’ll pass, it always does, just suck it up until it does. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 24, 2019)

I feel like a nobody and I'm just scared that the coming week will be a hard one...


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

My hair is too long and gets knotted way too easily... i brush it a lot and it still gets knotted. But I don't want to cut it.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2019)

My mom's in tears, I don't know why and I can't help her!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> - They said that the Wii wasn’t the first console to have motion controls, nor did Nintendo invent motion controllers.



I'm pretty sure that this is true. I've seen motion controllers that were made as far back as the Atari 2600, when they used mercury to detect movement. The power glove is also, in a way, a motion controller, and this design was not created by Nintendo but they did utilize it in their NES games. Nintendo may have vastly improved upon the concept of motion control with the Wii Remote, but they weren't the first to use motion controls.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Looking at my old threads and posts. Cringe lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2019)

I feel like I’m not being the best friend I can to some people, and that’s leaving me feeling down.  Like sure, I can get depressed... but at the cost of my friends?  I don’t think anyone would think that’s worth it.  ...That’s also just not the type of person I am.  I love all my friends too much to turn them away from me now... but I need to do a better job of being a friend to them.  Sometimes I feel like I’m too selfish and not selfless enough.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 24, 2019)

At one point I wanted to have a youtube channel where I would read badly written fiction to classical music, and add sound effects.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 24, 2019)

Spoiler:  



Nothing, I just want to find this thread easier.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2019)

Period can I just remove everything related to that smfh.

Also still bit bummed I didn't have time nor opportunity to do all my my homework but hey I'm not the crappy teacher


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 25, 2019)

Last night I stayed up until 6am to try to get the highest rank on salmon run in splatoon2 but it was stagnant for like 4 hours of painful grinding. When I attempted it again after I slept I finished it in an hour. I feel like I should have just slept longer instead of playing with bad momentum. I’m getting too old to be pulling all-nighters for gaming :’D Good thing I didn’t have work this morning lol. But now I feel groggy and unproductive.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a caffeine withdrawal headache but I don?t really want to go out to get my coffee. Also need to go to the grocery store and buy my rabbits week of veggies but trying to shop for them while giving them variety and not upsetting their tummies is so hard. Then I need to do some work. Working at home is so distracting if you have Pok?mon...


----------



## Dim (Nov 25, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> I feel like I’m not being the best friend I can to some people, and that’s leaving me feeling down.  Like sure, I can get depressed... but at the cost of my friends?  I don’t think anyone would think that’s worth it.  ...That’s also just not the type of person I am.  I love all my friends too much to turn them away from me now... but I need to do a better job of being a friend to them.  Sometimes I feel like I’m too selfish and not selfless enough.


You're thinking about it too much


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2019)

Nox said:


> You're thinking about it too much



Yeah, I realize I was now.  I’m doing better now.  Thanks, friendo!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2019)

this pinwheel.. in a way i dislike that bc only have a green and probs wont get a red, on the other end i like it(green one) bc it was the only random night since then (unsure abt 2013) but it's a neat memento i guess.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 25, 2019)

Just felt anxious all day and honestly didn't even feel like leaving my house today, just wanted to curl up in a ball and I don't know why. 

I've also lost a lot of weight these past few months from stress and I fear my mother's reaction when I come home next month. Better start shovelling food down and pile on those pounds. 

To be honest, I really struggle with eating set meals and almost always skip dinner because I'm too tired after a long day and completely lose the desire to cook for myself. I also lose my appetite under stress and I'll go through a whole day with just a slice of toast and a banana, then by the time evening comes around, it suddenly strikes me that I haven't eaten. I need to get my act together, argh!


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 25, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Just felt anxious all day and honestly didn't even feel like leaving my house today, just wanted to curl up in a ball and I don't know why.
> 
> I've also lost a lot of weight these past few months from stress and I fear my mother's reaction when I come home next month. Better start shovelling food down and pile on those pounds.
> 
> To be honest, I really struggle with eating set meals and almost always skip dinner because I'm too tired after a long day and completely lose the desire to cook for myself. I also lose my appetite under stress and I'll go through a whole day with just a slice of toast and a banana, then by the time evening comes around, it suddenly strikes me that I haven't eaten. I need to get my act together, argh!



So sorry to hear your going through all this! I hope things start working out soon. I struggle with very high anxiety so I know what it’s like to basically drown in stress. Best of luck!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2019)

I come home for break and instead of relaxing I'm anxiously laying in my room as I listen to my parents yell at each other constantly in the living room.
You know it's bad when you're too embarrassed to ask for something to eat. Would've been better if my parents hasn't waited til I got home for break to do all these stupid renovations and rearrangements of the living room. I don't want to do anything so I'm embarrassed to ask then to make something to eat because "I disobeyed them" and therefore my mind believes that I don't deserve to eat.


I hate living in this toxicity.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2019)

Bored af.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 25, 2019)

Periods. I'm tired.


----------



## Darby (Nov 25, 2019)

What’s bothering me right now... pissant hourly employees incapable of helping me... they were too busy playing with their poinsettias and let me walk off to complain to the management and by then my hot flash was in full on rage mode so I told her to forget about all the things I’d already decided on behind the counter... it was a nursery by the way. But Dillard’s was super helpful when I went there a few days ago so I guess you’ve just gotta take the good with the bad and get over it. My seventy something year old mother’s birthday is this Saturday and she almost died from cancer, surgery and chemo treatments so holidays are kind of a big deal in my family right now.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 25, 2019)

My side of my head hurts, the skin is flaky. I should visit a dermatologist. Another is I spilled hot coffee on my leg. :/


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

Just full cleaned my room including floor wash, vacuum, sweeping, and my rabbit's hay is already everywhere again. ;_; can't win against hay


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 26, 2019)

^ about what of it...?

Listen baby. When I'm mad, I don't yell. I don't explain. When I am, I just keep my mouth shut tight. I am pretty laid-back type of person so I don't get upset easily. And when I do, I have every right to be.
You may not know but I've in all honesty been crazy busy. I technically don't have time for myself to be engaged in any negative thoughts or talks. Understand?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 26, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Just felt anxious all day and honestly didn't even feel like leaving my house today, just wanted to curl up in a ball and I don't know why.
> 
> I've also lost a lot of weight these past few months from stress and I fear my mother's reaction when I come home next month. Better start shovelling food down and pile on those pounds.
> 
> To be honest, I really struggle with eating set meals and almost always skip dinner because I'm too tired after a long day and completely lose the desire to cook for myself. I also lose my appetite under stress and I'll go through a whole day with just a slice of toast and a banana, then by the time evening comes around, it suddenly strikes me that I haven't eaten. I need to get my act together, argh!


I'm the complete opposite; I'm a huge stress eater. That's why I never snack while studying, or doing assignments or something, as I know that I'll over eat :/ Still trying to recover from finals tbh! I hope things go well for you soon 

I'm unhappy with the vibes at work lately. It's so damn unnecessarily catty ._. People have zero chill and little motivation and it's so annoying...it kinda brings me down as well


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 26, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm the complete opposite; I'm a huge stress eater. That's why I never snack while studying, or doing assignments or something, as I know that I'll over eat :/ Still trying to recover from finals tbh! I hope things go well for you soon
> 
> I'm unhappy with the vibes at work lately. It's so damn unnecessarily catty ._. People have zero chill and little motivation and it's so annoying...it kinda brings me down as well



We're both just as bad then lol! I can't wait to go home for the holidays and just relax. I wish you all the best for you too 

I feel like I have a broken back from hunching over a knitting machine all day and now got to repeat it all again tomorrow. Also, I spilt coffee over some paper work this morning and I stained my carpet at home with my eyeliner that fell on the floor. It's all going wrong today!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

My sisters college is so far away and it takes a huge chunk of my day to get her, but my bunny and I love having her home.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 26, 2019)

i am tired of being tired


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 26, 2019)

Wild Gigantamax Drednaw in raid battles is starting to become the new Zubats. I hate battling one, then seeing another in the same day. Can Game Freak reduce their frequency in the next update?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

My back sorta hurts. It's better then yesterday though.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm itchy and I don't want it to rain tomorrow and on Thanksgiving. :/


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

I don't feel like doing karate today


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

Itchy.


----------



## Zane (Nov 26, 2019)

i swear the game somehow knows when you?re trying to catch a pkmn because that?s when the chance of your guy ?landing a critical hit, wishing to be praised? suddenly goes to 100%


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

My weight :<


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2019)

Spoiler:  



This isn't all about _you._

You make it all about yourself - the struggles that _you_ faced, and how difficult life is for _you_. There doesn't seem to be a day that passes by without any sort of self-pity or narcissistic rant. 

Yet, I'm being the one that's called crazy. I'm the insane one in the family. Let us not forget who it was that put their hands around a child's neck, or threatened a child with a knife on more than one occassion, or caused a child to flinch or scream at their sudden move. I'm the one that's causing all the pain. I'm the godforsaken daughter that you're cursed with. I'm the manipulator, making you go everywhere to fulfill my needs. 

I'm not the weakling that you think I am. I'm not the one who's broken, nor am I the person that's causing you pain. It's _you_. Don't go blaming all this on everyone else. You're the one that needs to understand how mentally distraught you are. I'm not going to let you drag me down.


----------



## rianne (Nov 26, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> .... I feel kinda hopeless now.



Sending good vibes and well wishes your way. <3 

- - -

Sore body parts make sleeping difficult when I move around.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> .... I feel kinda hopeless now.



What's up buddy? Do you wanna talk about it?


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 26, 2019)

The fact that on a certain Discord server I'm on, people seem to ignore the "ASK BEFORE DM'ING" role I gave myself on there. Like, can you not read? It's really irritating having a DM sent to you at around 5 in the morning that just says "hi". I would be completely fine with it if somebody sent me a message saying "Hi, is it okay if I DM you?" instead of just a plain "hi" not asking me if it's okay to message me. I know I sound a bit overreactive here but it's just extremely irritating to me when that happens.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2019)

rianne said:


> Sending good vibes and well wishes your way. <3



Thanks, love. <3 



Excalibur said:


> What's up buddy? Do you wanna talk about it?



I'm feeling better now, thank you. I edited my post not too long ago to vent about the situation. Just the usual :| I feel better than before though. Thanks so much for the support. <3 I appreciate the both of ya'll.


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 27, 2019)

A close member of my family is in hospital and not expected to pull through. I'm feeling a huge mix of emotions and don't know what to do. It happened late yesterday and I am under a lot of pressure.


----------



## hestu (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm shaking so freaking hard because I'm so upset right now. Didn't realize that you were okay with treating me like this. Guess it's good to know.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 27, 2019)

My laptop seems to be officially broken now.
It makes cracking noises and a high beeping
when it's on (took me 3 hours just to turn it on)
and oh well, takes about 5 minutes to react to 
one click on a picture.. if it doesn't freeze from it
before, lol. Great.. like I have money to get a new one.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

Woke up wayyy too early. Took another Ambien, Remeron and Thorazine, so hopefully that helps!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 27, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Woke up wayyy too early. Took another Ambien, Remeron and Thorazine, so hopefully that helps!



Same here, I woke up too early today and only slept for maybe 3 hours, so now my mind is foggy. I wish I could go back to bed, but once I'm up, I'm up.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 27, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are so strong hun <3 I know that you've already risen above and beyond her


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2019)

My parents had to leave at 4 this morning and they accidentally woke me up before they left so now I can't go back to sleep :/


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2019)

I want to use the bathroom, but there’s a GIANT COCKROACH in there, and so I can’t.  And I can’t go to sleep either now.  I wasn’t planning on pulling an all nighter, but I guess I am now.  At least with this I can fix my sleep schedule.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 27, 2019)

I dunno why, but the last weeks I'm suffering so hard from depression or whatever it is supposed to be. Cant even listen to my fav music anymore because it just makes my heart race like crazy.. really gotta find a doctor or what so ever


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 27, 2019)

No appetite. -_-


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I dunno why, but the last weeks I'm suffering so hard from depression or whatever it is supposed to be. Cant even listen to my fav music anymore because it just makes my heart race like crazy.. really gotta find a doctor or what so ever



Hey there, Franziska.  I’m sorry to hear you’re going through this.  I can relate as I went through a several week stretch of just not quite being myself not too long ago.  All I can say is that it will get better for sure, because as of November I am starting to feel well again.

—-

Hhhhhhhh I’m so tired and I need to actually get some studying done, but I can’t because I’m tired.  I need to start practicing self care more... I’m not taking well enough care of myself.  I’m also just kind of shocked how much evil there can be in the world.  I need to practice some self care, and then I need to get stronger...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

Think I'm getting a cold.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I dunno why, but the last weeks I'm suffering so hard from depression or whatever it is supposed to be. Cant even listen to my fav music anymore because it just makes my heart race like crazy.. really gotta find a doctor or what so ever



I hope you do find someone who can give you a diagnosis. If you ever wanna talk about it, please don't hesitate to reach out to me. I care about you, love <3 wishing you the best, and try and stay strong.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 27, 2019)

Gotta bring my sister to an appointment really early this morning.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2019)

Gonna die from all this reading, what the **** were they thinking putting all this in less than like a week's time...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 27, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Hey there, Franziska.  I’m sorry to hear you’re going through this.  I can relate as I went through a several week stretch of just not quite being myself not too long ago.  All I can say is that it will get better for sure, because as of November I am starting to feel well again.



I really hope that it will be the same for me,
but I kinda doubt it.. usually it was just my 
medicine that wasn't set correctly, but I got that
checked and everything is fine there, so idk.. 



Dawnpiplup said:


> I hope you do find someone who can give you a diagnosis. If you ever wanna talk about it, please don't hesitate to reach out to me. I care about you, love <3 wishing you the best, and try and stay strong.



Thank you <3
Yes, I hope so too.. but finding someone who can either
speak german or english in France is so hard.. 
I mean, I can speak french, but if it's something
important like that I don't want to have any missunderstandings, so yeah.. my boyfriend being 
all week long away for work is not helping either..
and still 3 1/2 weeks before there are holidays for him. :\


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 27, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m so sorry you have to deal with a narcissistic parent if that’s what I’m understanding. I have two nParents as well and everything you said makes complete sense to me. Calling you lazy seems to be their specialty.... their fragile egos are so insufferable and I don’t want to say the generic stuff but you are not what they’re telling you. They’re just unloved children in adult bodies. If you ever need to rant or get more perspective on narcs you can visit the r/raisedbynarcissists subreddit. It’s super helpful and if you ever get gaslighted by them you can remind yourself that you’re so much stronger than them. Also, I’m sure you are well aware but how they speak to you isn’t normal. I used to believe  their style of parenting was normal until I learned of the subreddit and It’s helped me handle it a lot better. I hope it can help if you choose to read it! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2019)

^not to hijack on your reply but i'll def go visit that subreddit..i told you abt my dad and he's def a controlling narcissist like hell so could be useful reading c; thanks


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 27, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ^not to hijack on your reply but i'll def go visit that subreddit..i told you abt my dad and he's def a controlling narcissist like hell so could be useful reading c; thanks



Oh don’t worry! Im glad it can help people cause it really helped me brush off my mother’s rants or whatever she calls me so I just hope it can help anyone else.



I’m mad right now because I thought my switch was charging last night but I got to the waiting room for my sisters appointment and it’s only 19%... so idk what happened :<


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2019)

Ahri said:


> Oh don’t worry! Im glad it can help people cause it really helped me brush off my mother’s rants or whatever she calls me so I just hope it can help anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m mad right now because I thought my switch was charging last night but I got to the waiting room for my sisters appointment and it’s only 19%... so idk what happened :<



C:

And ugh yes it sucks when you forget charging things like that.. Sometimes I forget that or my phone being slow charging soI can't use it :/


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2019)

Spoiler: More negativity from yours truly



I'm so SICK and TIRED of this crap my manager keeps pulling. First a 10 hour shift no break cause he never actually confirmed that another person was going to come in to allow me to go on break. Then my other coworker calling out so I have to pick up the slack in the department. NOW he wants to work me a week straight after only getting a break on ThanksGiving only because the store is closed, otherwise I'm sure he'd have me work that day too. He expects me to do a complete 360 of my sleep schedule in just one day. After doing a week of closings (I've been coming in as mid and leaving as closer) he wants me to come in on Friday at 6am then put me as a mid and closer again. Working a god damn week straight with no ****ING day OFF. And nooo, I'm not allowed to feel tired or stressed, because I'm young I'll be fine. Like being young invalidates me from being stressed and tired. I'm so ****ed off I want to cry, which doesn't help cause I hate crying when mad. It's just so stupid I'm not sad I'm ticked OFF. 

Whenever I talk about it to my parents they just say that's life, roll with it. They say I complain when I get little hours but then complain when I get alot. I'm COMPLAINING BECAUSE I DONT GET A BREAK. I'm not allowed to come in stressed or tired at work, I'm not allowed to be in a mood, I'm not allowed to bring my feelings to work. I'm supposed to come in, do the job in a timely manner then repeat the next day.

I'm not happy with how my life is. It sucks. I'm half miserable. I'm stressed or tired all the time, or both. I wake up tired. I get headaches almost daily, which was never normal for me. I go to sleep stressed. I hate it. Everything I do feels like a chore. Waking up, eating, taking showers, brushing my teeth, getting changed out of my sleep clothes, everythin feels like a god damn chore and I hate it. I actually think this is the worse part, basic self care feeling like a drag, esp when I'm so adamant to others to take care of themselves. I've skipped on doing self care stuff cause it requires me to wake up earlier, something I already hate doing, to make ****ing time to take a shower or eat breakfast. I never have any time to do stuff I actually enjoy anymore. I'm not excited for the holiday, I don't get happy anymore. I hate life rn. I want it to change but with the holiday season nothing will get better for another month or so. It feels like it can't get any worse at this point but I'm sure it will.

Life sucks.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 27, 2019)

Sheila said:


> C:
> 
> And ugh yes it sucks when you forget charging things like that.. Sometimes I forget that or my phone being slow charging soI can't use it :/



I have the old switch too so the battery is terrible >.>


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: More negativity from yours truly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Stella.  I know I already messaged you to try and help, but I really hope you can enjoy at least some of your day.  That really does suck what your job is making you go through.  I can relate with the first job I had in retail, although I don’t think it was that bad.  Try to stay positive and find the light in the dark.  <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2019)

Ahri said:


> snip



Thank you, love. I've actually checked out that subreddit before. It's upsetting for people to be subjected to narcissistic behaviors... especially when it's their parents. I can definitely check it out more, though. I'm sorry that you had to deal with narcissistic parents as well. </3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My parents had to leave at 4 this morning and they accidentally woke me up before they left so now I can't go back to sleep :/



I ended up falling asleep at like 7:30am and now it's 2:30 and I just woke up. I guess I won't be sleeping tonight!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2019)

Ahri said:


> I have the old switch too so the battery is terrible >.>



Oh, oof :/ And yeah I heard it's pretty bad


----------



## Dim (Nov 27, 2019)

So many customers doing last minute thanksgiving shopping... what a pain.

Also some customer stepped on a stink bug and squirted it's guts everywhere. I feel like throwing up  just thinking about it.


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2019)

My skin is acting up because of the stress. So little time, so much to do. I can't wait for the holidays, so I have to keep strong through my exams! ♥


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2019)

Just took a little nap right after I had some coffee. Ack, I've gotta get some work done. :3



Marte said:


> My skin is acting up because of the stress. So little time, so much to do. I can't wait for the holidays, so I have to keep strong through my exams! ♥



You got this sis <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2019)

I keep procrastinating a bunch of big assignments that are due in like a week and idk why :,)


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 27, 2019)

This guy almost hit me while I was driving -__- I was on the left turning lane and turning following the car in front of me then this car on my right just tried to forcefully go in front of me even tho he was in the straight/right turning lane.... people just forget how to drive when there’s snow


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

I feel tired, I want to sleep but then I would have trouble sleeping in the night. :/

Another thing is that my stomach hurts after this guy hits me by accident. It's fine though, it'll probably heal soon. :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2019)

I can't read with my mother at home. It's always loud.


----------



## Dim (Nov 27, 2019)

being an adult ****ing sucks


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 27, 2019)

My fiance's brother is annoying. Always busts in the room and interrupts conversations, and he's told my fiance to go sleep around instead of being with me cause we got into an argument once. lol


----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

The closed giveaway thread is getting more traction then my new one.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> The closed giveaway thread is getting more traction then my new one.



That's because the other one isn't closed.


----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

It's ended therefore closed so yeah...


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2019)

It isn't closed until Dawn locks, therefore it's open.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 27, 2019)

It's sad to know someone who I used to care about looks like lacking so much brain cells.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> The closed giveaway thread is getting more traction then my new one.



I can get a mod to close it since it looks like we're not able to close Basement threads. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my mother is so dramatic. What a narcissistic butthole.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I can get a mod to close it since it looks like we're not able to close Basement threads. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, my mother is so dramatic. What a narcissistic butthole.



Oh, I'm an idiot. I thought YOU had to lock it. LOL


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Oh, I'm an idiot. I thought YOU had to lock it. LOL



Yeah I mean normally I'd be able to but it looks like I can't when it's a Basement thread. :|


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 27, 2019)

My shiny won’t hatch


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2019)

When it comes to being friends with people I always feel second best. Like yeah I have friends, but it seems like there's usually someone else whom my friend likes more than they like me.

I hope no one takes this personally, not trying to make anyone feel bad. I just wish that, for once, I could be someone's best friend again. I haven't felt that in years.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2019)

Misunderstandings.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

Ugh, the back of my leg is itchy while my chest hurts. :/

I ate a bit too much, don't want to see what it is like for Thanksgiving dinner. :/


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 28, 2019)

drank a bit too much :<


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 28, 2019)

Painting the livingroom since two days..
my arms are literally dead by now, but I have to 
put a last layer of paint tiday AND clean the ground
(which will take a lot of strength, since it's full of dried paint).. I already don't want anymore T.T


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 28, 2019)

For the first time in forever I'm actually... anxious about Thanksgiving? Grandparents can uh... act old sometimes, and I've grown where I'll go off. I really don't wanna do that, lmao.

No wonder I already changed my icon and sig.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 28, 2019)

i just deleted two years of Pocket Camp data. i wonder if i should play it again... i mean restart it


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 28, 2019)

Not being able to move items in half sections is really tripping me out on new leaf because I've been planning my rooms in happy home designer u_u


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> Not being able to move items in half sections is really tripping me out on new leaf because I've been planning my rooms in happy home designer u_u



Yeah... wonder why they never upgraded that to be honest considering the HHD game. Maybe it'd be too much data to carry over, dunno.

Also the insane amount we have to read until next week... kill me pls.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

Need to get schoolwork and stuff done but not feeling motivated to do them right now. Also, ran out of disinfectant wipes. Grah. D:


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2019)

Nevermind, I’m fine now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

I hope my mother will be going to work later today.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah... wonder why they never upgraded that to be honest considering the HHD game. Maybe it'd be too much data to carry over, dunno.



I still find it so strange that detail didn't get added to the update. I can see how ambient environment sounds and placing items outdoors can be unique to HHD but the half-placements should have really made it in, especially since certain furnitures only really look good with half/center placements (I'm looking at you console table)! That and the carpets. If they could transfer over "gigantic inflatable furniture" that's like 4x4, I'm sure they could have also easily added carpets. I'm sure loads of people have ranted about the nitpicky things that didn't make it in the WA update before, but it's really bothering me now that I'm getting back into the game heh.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

I was fueled with anger just by looking at her. She didn't say anything in particular to me. I just hate her. I kept on glaring at her at lunch.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

Also been feeling anxious for awhile now.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2019)

Forced diversity; one of the absolute worst traits of young people today.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 28, 2019)

in a bad state of mind. not sure what's happening anymore. school ends in about a week, not sure how i'm to finish my presentations & projects & exams by then. not sure of anything.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> I still find it so strange that detail didn't get added to the update. I can see how ambient environment sounds and placing items outdoors can be unique to HHD but the half-placements should have really made it in, especially since certain furnitures only really look good with half/center placements (I'm looking at you console table)! That and the carpets. If they could transfer over "gigantic inflatable furniture" that's like 4x4, I'm sure they could have also easily added carpets. I'm sure loads of people have ranted about the nitpicky things that didn't make it in the WA update before, but it's really bothering me now that I'm getting back into the game heh.



Yeah, you're definitely right, I mean those especially cover half in some way if you count the space around. Guess they were being a bit lazy implementing the whole HHD thing into NL :/


----------



## Dim (Nov 28, 2019)

Very bad thanksgiving so far. Been dealing with horrible headache and nausea all day. )x


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 28, 2019)

I've had a lot of coffee and little to eat so my hands are literally shaking, need to go and collect my brother in a few ours and all I want to do is sleeeeep. 

Actually I need to eat too


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2019)

Soigne said:


> in a bad state of mind. not sure what's happening anymore. school ends in about a week, not sure how i'm to finish my presentations & projects & exams by then. not sure of anything.



Yeah I have so much to do in the next week and I have no clue how I'm gonna get it all done. I'm probably gonna end up having panic attacks all week 


Also one of my friends last night (who is like my best friend) was talking about someone else and how much he likes her and I started to feel super jealous cause I can't think positively about myself at all. Like I said last night I always feel second best, like there's always someone out there who's better than me. But i cant just be like "hey am i a hood friend to you" cause that would probably be super awkward and it would prob also confuse him. Idk my emotional state is a wreck rn.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2019)

You do nothing but spew negativity all day and then it’s my fault for getting in a bad mood


----------



## Pop-tart (Nov 28, 2019)

Spoiler: aahhh



Lately I've been thinking about how growing up with misogynistic and homophobic family members has messed me up as a woman who is also bisexual and I'm big sad.

Also there's nothing but WIPs in my art folder why's it so hard for me to complete anything


----------



## Dim (Nov 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> Very bad thanksgiving so far. Been dealing with horrible headache and nausea all day. )x


feeling a bit better now. My sister is also unwell though, and running a fever. Sure hope there isn't anything going around :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> feeling a bit better now. My sister is also unwell though, and running a fever. Sure hope there isn't anything going around :/



I'm glad that you're feeling better man. Hope your sister gets well soon. <3


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2019)

what a long long awful day


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 29, 2019)

Doing an opening shift while only getting less than 3 hours of sleep last night.

I ****ing hate this rn. All my life is rn is just negativity and I'm so sick of it.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2019)

Been sick for over a fortnight at this point. The tattoo I had to cancel two weeks ago (and lost my deposit on) is rescheduled for tomorrow. I'll be loading up on cough sweets.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2019)

^Get better soon! <3
--

Also how the hell did my pants get sent with DHL like I usually expect stuff from there just get sent to my grocery store and I get a pick-up note. But somehow this DHL dude called me on the way home and said they wanted to deliver.. I was like bruh it's gonna take more than 15 minutes to get back home from where I was but kindly enough he let this game/tobacco store hold them so I could pick em up there.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2019)

Spoiler:  



My family is insane. Their cultural beliefs, their stigma on mental health - I disagree with them completely. Our culture is so narcissistic. They take filial piety to a whole other level. For instance, my mother and my grandmother were both shaming me for fooling around with certain elders at church. I was messing around with them, and they viewed it as if I was acting superior to the elders. Another time, I went to the kitchen and aplogized to my mother for something that I did. It was a sincere apology. 
She didn't accept it, saying that back in Vietnan, children had to literally bow down to their parents to apologize. My mother, knowing how much of a narcissist she can be, may have exaggerated on the whole 'bowing down to your parents' part. However, our family still places elders on a high pedestal. It's as if they are revered as deities. It seems that whether or not the parents abused their children, they must be treated with the utmost respect. I've witnessed and experienced this. It's awful. To top it all off, they stigmatize mental illnesses so greatly, to the point where they believe that you won't be able to be employed because of it. It's incredibly damaging, especially when you realize that they are still dealing with the trauma of the abuse. I just cannot accept this.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 29, 2019)

Just got the information that we will get an elevator in our house. Like seriously, they just renovated the whole building around 3 years ago, why tf didn't they build in the elevator around that time? Why now, who the heck came up with this stupid idea? On top of that, it will take one whole year to build it (available in 2021!), we and our neighbors from the other floors have to use emergency stairs to even come out of the damn house, since the stairwell will be not usable in that time and we also have to deal with the construction noises every day (except the weekends and holidays I guess). Luckily, we don't have to move out (wouldn't have done this anyway, we just moved in here for two years ago wtf), but the rent gets a bit expensive. Watch how nobody will use that thing at the end, as everyone in this house got used to use the stairs...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2019)

I only have 312 tbt lmaooo

(Pls save me I'm v poor lol)


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 29, 2019)

First world problems but: I really want to finish Sword. My friends all around me have all finished but of course I’m stubborn and am just shiny hunting.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 29, 2019)

Ahri said:


> First world problems but: I really want to finish Sword. My friends all around me have all finished but of course I’m stubborn and am just shiny hunting.



I'm taking my time with Shield. I don't buy many games, I want to make it last.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2019)

Ahri said:


> First world problems but: I really want to finish Sword. My friends all around me have all finished but of course I’m stubborn and am just shiny hunting.



I'm still in Viridian Forest shiny hunting on Let's Go Eevee lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2019)

I’ve been so addicted to Pok?mon Sword that it made me more of an inactive member on this forum, which is causing me to miss out on many things. I don’t even feel my normal self.

Yes, this is what’s bothering me right now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2019)

Headache. Also still gotta catch up in AP Lit.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2019)

so cold outside and i can't find my winter boots ****


----------



## namiieco (Nov 29, 2019)

im bothered about how im not bothered about anything...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2019)

Keep putting off reading _Frankenstein._ I have lots to catch up.


----------



## Dim (Nov 29, 2019)

I feel like I've been stabbed in the back. It hurts.


----------



## rianne (Nov 29, 2019)

““Family”” that are bullies.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2019)

I've never felt so alone in a relationship.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 29, 2019)

On Sunday my mom woke up with a sore throat. She felt her neck and found a lump on the left side. On Monday she went to an urgent care center thinking she probably just had tonsillitis. My mom let the doctor know that she's a Stage 3 colon cancer survivor. As the doctor was examining her he become really concerned. (She said she can't get the look on his face out of her mind.) He told her he would give her antibiotics in the hopes that the lump would get smaller but that even if it did shrink he was _insisting_ she go see an Ear, Nose & Throat specialist as soon as possible. With this week being Thanksgiving where we live the ENT doctor's office was closed this week so she wasn't able to get an appointment until this coming Monday, Dec. 2nd. We're trying to keep her mind busy and trying to make the wait seem less grueling. Tomorrow she's coming over to help us decorate for Christmas & to have dinner with us. Right now we're hoping that maybe she just has a swollen lymph gland that may need to be removed.

None us want to think about what else it could be....


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2019)

Valzed said:


> snip



Oh my gosh, I really hope your mother doesn't have anything awful. Wishing her the best. Ya'll try and stay strong <3


----------



## Dim (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm alone... V_V


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2019)

Apparently there's still a damn mouse living in my bedroom -__--

God I want to move out so bad. I hate living here. Can't even sleep on my own bedroom anymore.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 30, 2019)

Why did I write down "beef fudge"?


----------



## Dim (Nov 30, 2019)

Completely skipped dinner. Also my family always does all kinda of **** to try and piss me off... then yell it more for getting pissed off. I'm so sick of it! -__-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2019)

It's almost 2am, I'm super tired but I have nowhere to sleep T__T


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2019)

rianne said:


> ““Family”” that are bullies.



basically mine -.-'

also can my dad jump off a bridge kthx


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

Tomorrow is already December 1st, and that's the application deadline for one of my colleges on the list. I haven't even written a college essay. I need to get going. :3


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2019)

Drink got spiked last night. I don't know how I got home but remember a kind couple took care of me. Coming up 5pm and I still feel awful.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> ⠀⠀





Spoiler:  



Oh my gosh... I am so glad you got home alright. I hope they left you their information to get a better idea of what happened.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

College applications just make me get all anxious.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 30, 2019)

Tritrichomonas foetus.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm feeling a bit down again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2019)

I just.... can't handle living here anymore...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m hungry and I had like... 4 deviled eggs and a piece of pumpkin toast as a snack- oooof. I eat so fast my brain doesn’t even process that I’ve eaten when I do eat... this tells me I really need to slow down LOL​


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2019)

it's my day off that means it's headache time


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I keep sneezing today. :[


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 30, 2019)

Single for the first time in 8 years. Feels so bizarre.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2019)

Listening to my dad complain about my brother dropping out of college gets old after a while. Then he wonders why we don't like him.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

I can't finish this essay, I keep on being distracted. Help?


----------



## Dim (Nov 30, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Listening to my dad complain about my brother dropping out of college gets old after a while. Then he wonders why we don't like him.


My oldest brother dropped out of High School but I don't see my dad complaining about it.


----------



## Dim (Nov 30, 2019)

ran out of my night time medicine again because my pharmacy won't get my new prescription ready!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 30, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Single for the first time in 8 years. Feels so bizarre.



Sorry to hear that.  I hope you're doing okay.

I don't wanna go to school Monday I feel like I've barely had a break


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 30, 2019)

... I feel like my life is literally worn down to nothing at the moment. I’ve dug myself into the deepest hole I could have EVER dug myself into. I just want everything to stop... I want time to stop. I want... to be happy again, to feel free... to actually enjoy living instead of despising it. I hate getting up every day and doing things. I just wanna sleep, cry, and eat my life away. I feel like nothing is ever going to get better. My stepdad has even told me so. ‘You’re wasting away to nothing, to the point where you’re never going to get back up and put your life back together’... Ughhh. Why can’t I just..... stop existing for a while...​


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 30, 2019)

Annoyed because I was playing on my friend's stream in League customs and people kept calling me a tryhard because I was actually better than them and outplaying them lol. Also just kept being rude to me and saying that I wasn't good and whatnot. The tryhard comment really annoyed me, because I was playing a champion I barely play anymore and they kept saying "Later ****" when they would focus me and I'd die. Like .... calling me the B word really? lol. Locked in Kai'sa next game and just destroyed them and they were even more mad. Don't understand some guys and their pride in gaming. I was playing normally and having fun and they were just being butthurt or whatever


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

Ahri said:


> snip



Yep, gotta love playing with whiny brats like those. :/


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

Ahri said:


> Annoyed because I was playing on my friend's stream in League customs and people kept calling me a tryhard because I was actually better than them and outplaying them lol. Also just kept being rude to me and saying that I wasn't good and whatnot. The tryhard comment really annoyed me, because I was playing a champion I barely play anymore and they kept saying "Later ****" when they would focus me and I'd die. Like .... calling me the B word really? lol. Locked in Kai'sa next game and just destroyed them and they were even more mad. Don't understand some guys and their pride in gaming. I was playing normally and having fun and they were just being butthurt or whatever



It always makes me laugh when those types of players accuse someone of being a tryhard. Even better, when they say "you only care about winning" when it is clear they themselves only care about winning.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2019)

I have two really big project papers due in like 4-5 days and I haven't started either of them. I honestly don't know what to do. At this point I may just have to take a bad grade.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have two really big project papers due in like 4-5 days and I haven't started either of them. I honestly don't know what to do. At this point I may just have to take a bad grade.



I can understand that. I don't know if it's the same for you, but whenever I feel overwhelmed with school projects I just sort of shut myself down, or get terribly anxious. It doesn't help that I avoid doing them and put them off in the first place, either. Anything is better than nothing, though. I know it can get difficult at times (and I'm sure you're going through a whole lot more than me schoolwise since you're in college), but I hope you don't give up <3


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2019)

My rabbit randomly started going through GI stasis symptoms and it was really out of nowhere and didn't really have time to handle it. But she's ok now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I can understand that. I don't know if it's the same for you, but whenever I feel overwhelmed with school projects I just sort of shut myself down, or get terribly anxious. It doesn't help that I avoid doing them and put them off in the first place, either. Anything is better than nothing, though. I know it can get difficult at times (and I'm sure you're going through a whole lot more than me schoolwise since you're in college), but I hope you don't give up <3



Thanks. I'll probably do as much of the work as I can before I have to turn them in. Luckily I don't get really bad anxiety anymore cause I've been taking Lexapro for about a year now, but I told one of my college friends earlier that if I wasn't taking an anti-anxiety med I would probably be having constant panic attacks right now. I have all day tomorrow to work on them, and then some time on Monday and Tuesday, so hopefully I can get as much done as possible. 

Honestly though, if I get a bad grade I won't fret over it too much. It's just two assignment, it's not going to define my life.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Thanks. I'll probably do as much of the work as I can before I have to turn them in. Luckily I don't get really bad anxiety anymore cause I've been taking Lexapro for about a year now, but I told one of my college friends earlier that if I wasn't taking an anti-anxiety med I would probably be having constant panic attacks right now. I have all day tomorrow to work on them, and then some time on Monday and Tuesday, so hopefully I can get as much done as possible.
> 
> Honestly though, if I get a bad grade I won't fret over it too much. It's just two assignment, it's not going to define my life.



I'm glad that the medication is helping. Yeah, even if you do get a low score, I hope you don't let it bother you too much <3 anyways, good luck with the assignments man.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 1, 2019)

I woke up really early this morning to try and get lots done today, but so far I've just been sat here for two hours browsing the forums. My excuse is that its Sunday, but I do need to get all my work done before I go home in 2 weeks


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 1, 2019)

It sucks when something in the past happens to jump in your eyes. It really sucks. Honestly sucks, that it still hurts your mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*******.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2019)

That suggestion of anti-abortion law in Ohio.. whoever came up with that you have to put the embryo back in the uterus when someone got ectopic pregnancy please die yourself/yourselves; you only do this to express and abuse your power against women. I wanna implant one in your tum and you can walk around with that in shame. Anyone supporting this should be ashamed of themselves as well, and pro-life opinions like this needs to die.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2019)

On edge; don't know why. Benzo withdrawals? Maybe. Who can say?


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh... I am so glad you got home alright. I hope they left you their information to get a better idea of what happened.



They didn't leave their contact information so I've no clue what happened. I have a half hour completely unaccounted for (should've got home 12:30 based on a text I sent my boyfriend - but I didn't get in til after 1am) and I obviously fell at some point based on various injuries and the coats/stones embedded in my faux fur coat. But no idea where that would've happened. I'm so glad that it was kind people that helped me home - could've easily been taken advantage of in that state. They probably thought I was just drunk though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2019)

Nobody is interested into doing link battles with me. I made that thread to request anybody to battle me in Pok?mon Sword and Shield, but nobody seems interested.


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Nobody is interested into doing link battles with me. I made that thread to request anybody to battle me in Pok?mon Sword and Shield, but nobody seems interested.



I'll battle u once I breed some better pok?mon


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> They didn't leave their contact information so I've no clue what happened. I have a half hour completely unaccounted for (should've got home 12:30 based on a text I sent my boyfriend - but I didn't get in til after 1am) and I obviously fell at some point based on various injuries and the coats/stones embedded in my faux fur coat. But no idea where that would've happened. I'm so glad that it was kind people that helped me home - could've easily been taken advantage of in that state. They probably thought I was just drunk though.



Forgot to reply earlier but holy **** whoever spiked it can go jump off a cliff.. so glad u got home safe.. :/


----------



## Marte (Dec 1, 2019)

i’ve hair shoulder length hair for a couple months now, and even tho I like it, my old long hair is what makes me feel like myself. Thankfully my hair grows superfast so I’ll just have to be patience.. but ahh I miss my old hair.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 1, 2019)

I need to commit to either vegging out with a movie, a nl giveaway, or shield.


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

absolute boredom


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 1, 2019)

I just wanna be happy for more than 5 minutes a week :/


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

the basement board isnt moving fast enough


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm so ****ing sick of living here


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2019)

Anxious about tax info and my college


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

AP Literature.


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2019)

does someone ever just annoy you so much for no good reason


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 2, 2019)

Zane said:


> does someone ever just annoy you so much for no good reason



Coworkers.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Hungry and sleepy, but I got stuff that I need to do..... orz​


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 2, 2019)

Zane said:


> does someone ever just annoy you so much for no good reason


Protozoan parasites.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 2, 2019)

still bothered that everytime i come on here. Popstar rosie will always come to my mind
From pocketcamp


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 2, 2019)

Zane said:


> does someone ever just annoy you so much for no good reason





Reginald Fairfield said:


> Coworkers.



Yep!! Couldn't agree more ._. 

There's a new-ish person at work and I absolutely can't stand her right now. She's bossy, condescending and highly critical of others. She doesn't complete her work and off-loads it to others before leaving, which is probably one of the worst things you can do in my workplace as it makes us fall behind and puts unnecessary pressure on others. She demands breaks at inconvenient times, like when we're low on staff. She doesn't serve customers (and we are a _service_ department), and off loads that duty others. She doesn't complete her work in a timely matter, which gets everyone in trouble.

like one day imma scream she makes me so mad :')


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

Marte said:


> i?ve hair shoulder length hair for a couple months now, and even tho I like it, my old long hair is what makes me feel like myself. Thankfully my hair grows superfast so I?ll just have to be patience.. but ahh I miss my old hair.



Basically me, my buzz cut is at that awkward pixie stage where u need to trim the back like everyday or you will get a mullet.  can't wait til i get a bob though.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 2, 2019)

Still having a very hard time mentally.. at least I smiled again because of a funny song after almost 3 weeks of not being able to smile


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

My printer running outta ink so fast like i had to turn the text blue so i could write it out


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Still having a very hard time mentally.. at least I smiled again because of a funny song after almost 3 weeks of not being able to smile



<3 Music can do wonders. I'm glad you were able to smile. I'll be thinking about you, and I'll be here if you wanna talk okay? About anything at all  love you dude.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, AP Lit man. It's kicking my ass.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 2, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> <3 Music can do wonders. I'm glad you were able to smile. I'll be thinking about you, and I'll be here if you wanna talk okay? About anything at all  love you dude.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, AP Lit man. It's kicking my ass.



Thank you for always being there for everyone. That's really nice of you. 
I guess Wintertime is just not my time to shine anymore.. the darkness and cold weather 
is making it hard to have a good mood.. and being alone all the time on top of that isn't helping either. :/


----------



## Valzed (Dec 2, 2019)

This afternoon my mom goes to the Ear, Nose & Throat doctor to get the lump in her neck looked at. We're all praying it's just a lymph node that needs to be removed or drained. Since she's a Stage 3 colon cancer survivor we're all a bit worried about... other possible diagnoses. On top of that we're getting ready to be hit with a snow storm. The snow is supposed to hit while she's out at her appointment. 

My stomach is in knots.....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

Valzed said:


> This afternoon my mom goes to the Ear, Nose & Throat doctor to get the lump in her neck looked at. We're all praying it's just a lymph node that needs to be removed or drained. Since she's a Stage 3 colon cancer survivor we're all a bit worried about... other possible diagnoses. On top of that we're getting ready to be hit with a snow storm. The snow is supposed to hit while she's out at her appointment.
> 
> My stomach is in knots.....



-sends hugs- hope it's nothing too serious v.v praying for you guys <3

also idk how i'm supposed to read this AND answer all the q's just kms


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2019)

I have to leave to go to a recital soon but I'm really hungry 

Also I've finally started working on my music history essay but honestly the thought of literally working nonstop for the next 3-4 days, and then probably being scolded by my lesson teachers cause "I didn't practice" is making me feel horrible. I just want this all to end.


----------



## lsabella (Dec 2, 2019)

woah I hope you are good gl on the recital and hope it gets better.  
i have a really bad headache right now and my back hurts hah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm in a bit of a funk right now. Just been feeling down. I started the day pretty well. It could be from the anxiety I feel from college and school things... I don't feel like doing much.


----------



## Valzed (Dec 2, 2019)

Sheila said:


> -sends hugs- hope it's nothing too serious v.v praying for you guys <3
> 
> also idk how i'm supposed to read this AND answer all the q's just kms



Thank you for the prayers.

Luckily my mom was able to get home before any snow fell. The storm shifted & it now may be coming later tonight. She liked the ENT doctors but we don't have any answers. The doc numbed her nose & throat then ran cameras down them. He has no idea what's causing the lump in her throat. She has to get blood work done & a CT scan. She sees the doc again on December 16th to see what the testing shows. Two more weeks of waiting for answers.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2019)

I found an old Christmas card from one of my best friends and I want to cry. I miss her so much, even if she did ultimately turn out to be a crappy friend, it still hurts to grow apart


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

My tummy hurts 
It really does. And my mood is terrible. You know what that means! Anyway, yeah...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 2, 2019)

I want to shoot myself in the brain stem with a shotgun


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

drop me that popper before you do!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean.... NO DONT DO IT


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

I just ruined my 666 posts without even realizing. This one's gonna make it 668. I'm angy >:0

ALSO real talk are y'all okay? I really hope y'all are okay cause it's not sounding that way. I dunno what help I can offer but I love you guys and this forum a lot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2019)

I CANNOT GET MYSELF TO WRITE THIS ESSAY UHGHHHHHJFGKSKGHSBDG


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm tired right now. Physically and mentally. I have schoolwork to do, but I just feel drained.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2019)

crocodile tears.


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2019)

i had to shut my game without saving and unfortunately my last save point was right before i evolved this Inkay.. worked flawlessly the first time, but now I can’t get it to work for some reason UGH makes me feel dumb turning my switch upside down over and over again -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG this is ridiculous, seriously gonna leave it til tomorrow


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Have this huge scab on the side of my face. It used to be a tiny bump and all I did was squeeze it like once or twice, now it’s this big thing. Pretty sure it’s infected so I gotta go to the Emergency Room tomorrow to get it lanced, since it’s all puffy and nasty lmaooo. RIP. I have the worst luck when it comes to these things...​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 2, 2019)

Zane said:


> i had to shut my game without saving and unfortunately my last save point was right before i evolved this Inkay.. worked flawlessly the first time, but now I can’t get it to work for some reason UGH makes me feel dumb turning my switch upside down over and over again -_-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG this is ridiculous, seriously gonna leave it til tomorrow



Malamar is good with contrary and superpower.


----------



## lsabella (Dec 2, 2019)

ughh that happens to me too.  hope it gets better lmao.  anyways i dont like the way some unnamed people are acting and getting worked up over something but eh. (not talking about people on tbt) just needed to get that out thx.


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Malamar is good with contrary and superpower.



oh gosh i had a 5 star Malamar raid today actually, that I couldn’t win because Contrary made it too much of a beast =P


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 3, 2019)

I can't find a full version of Jango's Dance Carnival anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2019)

I can’t ever seem to decide whether to take a hiatus from this forum or not, and when I do go on one, I come immediately back.  I guess what’s bothering me is how much I love you guys.  <3


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 3, 2019)

My bathroom door is wide open right now and I'm scared I might see something peculiar in the dark


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> I can?t ever seem to decide whether to take a hiatus from this forum or not, and when I do go on one, I come immediately back.  I guess what?s bothering me is how much I love you guys.  <3



Aw <3 we love you too. But if you do need a break, then go ahead and do it. We all need a break sometimes so :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Thank you for the prayers.
> 
> Luckily my mom was able to get home before any snow fell. The storm shifted & it now may be coming later tonight. She liked the ENT doctors but we don't have any answers. The doc numbed her nose & throat then ran cameras down them. He has no idea what's causing the lump in her throat. She has to get blood work done & a CT scan. She sees the doc again on December 16th to see what the testing shows. Two more weeks of waiting for answers.



Ugh that sounds so horrible and just **** and all that so stay strong guys <3


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2019)

;u;
Stressed.
Pls send halp


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2019)

rianne said:


> ;u;
> Stressed.
> Pls send halp



-sends-

stressed af too for tomorrow ;; I guess I'll just read things thru and try and answer I really wish we didn't have so few days apart between lectures and then we have to answer stupid q's and read irrelevant texts abt them


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> -sends-
> 
> stressed af too for tomorrow ;; I guess I'll just read things thru and try and answer I really wish we didn't have so few days apart between lectures and then we have to answer stupid q's and read irrelevant texts abt them



:c <3 I hope you're able to get through it ASAP, sounds super icky.

I enjoy what I do but dang, this month is rough for almost everyone in my dept. Wish I could extend more olive branches but gotta help myself before I assist others yeah??? oops


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2019)

rianne said:


> :c <3 I hope you're able to get through it ASAP, sounds super icky.
> 
> I enjoy what I do but dang, this month is rough for almost everyone in my dept. Wish I could extend more olive branches but gotta help myself before I assist others yeah??? oops



yeah for my literature class tomorrow night... i'll jut try my best i suppose i don't think a lot of ppl had time either...


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 3, 2019)

rianne said:


> ;u;
> Stressed.
> Pls send halp


We're stresses asian girls' squad! *flies aromatic vapor  to soothe you*

My ex just used my bathroom. when I was just about to walk there.
IT'S ANNOYING!!!


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2019)

having one of those days where i don't like myself. more like one of those weeks i guess


----------



## Dim (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm sick of everyone treating me like ****


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> I'm sick of everyone treating me like ****


Oh boy, I'm sorry to hear that buddy.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 3, 2019)

Zane said:


> having one of those days where i don't like myself. more like one of those weeks i guess



Others like you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


> Oh boy, I'm sorry to hear that buddy.



Is your giveaway thread gone?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2019)

It's almost midnight here and I'm still working on this essay :,)

This is what I get for putting things off (though I didn't do it on purpose, I've been so mentally dead for the last month or so that I just don't have the mental capacity to do anything unless I'm under a time constraint).


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2019)

I dunno how the hell they expects us to do all this within less a week, like so much to read, and also so many discussion questions I don't even know anymore. Sure I've read thru the novel and some excerpts from another but SMH


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 4, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> I can?t ever seem to decide whether to take a hiatus from this forum or not, and when I do go on one, I come immediately back.  I guess what?s bothering me is how much I love you guys.  <3



you're too good for us all <3 c:

What's bothering me now is that I can't sleep. I gotta stop napping late in the afternoon/evening otherwise my sleeping schedule is gonna be hectic.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 4, 2019)

I PAID ?300 AND WAITED 3 MONTHS FOR AN APPOINTMENT to find out they DOUBLED BOOKED ME and I have to go home and I’m probably gonna have to wait another 3 MONTHS REEEEEE


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> I PAID ?300 AND WAITED 3 MONTHS FOR AN APPOINTMENT to find out they DOUBLED BOOKED ME and I have to go home and I’m probably gonna have to wait another 3 MONTHS REEEEEE



omg what the ****... they should give u double money back 

anyways freezing like hell here and i hope im not getting sick


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> omg what the ****... they should give u double money back
> 
> anyways freezing like hell here and i hope im not getting sick



They were questioning me so much there lol like “is the time right?” And right DR. I showed the emails. Luckily, they’re going to refund my travel costs and I have a new appointment for the 20th. Really annoying tbh. The doctor seemed nice and it wasn’t his fault just the assistances lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Let’s be honest though if someone is gonna get their **** ****ed up from no fault of their own it’s gonna be ME. Like when my flight was delayed. The universe hates me


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2019)

Was just mad at something this morning IRL, but I’m fine now.


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2019)

one of the machines is on the fritz, why can’t this ever happen on someone else’s shift 

- - - Post Merge - - -

^ it says in OP not to talk about other members even if you’re not mentioning them by name //shrug


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

Zane said:


> one of the machines is on the fritz, why can’t this ever happen on someone else’s shift
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ^ it says in OP not to talk about other members even if you’re not mentioning them by name //shrug



That's what I was confused about, I'm not really talking about anyone in particular. I don't think this solves anything but Ill put it in a spoiler just in case.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2019)

Stressed about college and..... gonna spoiler this. Might be oversharing.



Spoiler



my dad is a severe alcoholic and I?m afraid of becoming like him. I kind of have problems already with alcohol so I?m just nervous and don?t want to fall into that trap. Im also borderline so that is one of our key points is substance abuse. I?m only 23 I want to get better.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 4, 2019)

Directly from the OP:



Oblivia said:


> *Do not post about other forum members, even if you're not mentioning them by name.*



The first rule of this thread is to not talk about others, even if you aren't mentioning names. Putting something in a spoiler is absolutely no different from posting it outright.

If anyone has a question about what is or isn't okay to post here, please make a thread in our Contact the Staff board prior to posting so we can explain the rules again. There have been far too many instances of people ignoring the rules of the the thread since it was remade less than a month ago, and if it continues, infractions or bans are going to start being handed out.

Not to be too "iron fist" around here, but people have feelings and it can be really hurtful to stumble upon something that was written about you. It's also easy to become anxious upon reading the ambiguous posts that supposedly aren't about anyone, as many people may wonder if it's about them and end up feeling bad not knowing.

No more posting about TBT members. This shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 4, 2019)

Ahri said:


> Stressed about college and..... gonna spoiler this. Might be oversharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry you're going through this. I grew up in a very similar environment so understand completely how difficult it is. My inbox is always open if you need advice or just want to chat about it.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this. I grew up in a very similar environment so understand completely how difficult it is. My inbox is always open if you need advice or just want to chat about it.



Thank you so much <3 that really means a lot to me.


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Snip



I am personally sorry for my dumb misunderstanding and I apologize. I can guarantee it will not happen again.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm really hoping this is not a cold starting to **** up my nose and body now, I do not need I got a life please and thank you.

Also a pet peeves when people out in public can't stay inside or just not wearing face masks/taking their meds while sick


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 4, 2019)

Its forecast to snow on the day I go home next week, 
I'm livid if it does


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I'm really hoping this is not a cold starting to **** up my nose and body now, I do not need I got a life please and thank you.
> 
> Also a pet peeves when people out in public can't stay inside or just not wearing face masks/taking their meds while sick



Yeah that always sucks. People can be so inconsiderate


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2019)

I have a piano lesson tomorrow and I really should practice but I'm so tired I can barely handle it.


I just want to sleep :,(


----------



## Soigne (Dec 4, 2019)

presentations tomorrow & friday and i'm so nervous i haven't been sleeping the past few nights.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Yeah that always sucks. People can be so inconsiderate



Yeah like what's wrong with meds also stay at home if u can :/


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2019)

I’ve had a long day and I kind of want to rest, but I also have a big assignment that’s due soon :/


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 4, 2019)

Since there aren't any official pics of Pink Diamond wearing a Christmas hat, I just wasted over an hour editing a trashy one on her head. Her expression is literally my mood right now... ._.


----------



## duckykate (Dec 4, 2019)

I've had such an awful day I just want to sleep and cry aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 4, 2019)

Someone in this thin-walled apartment building may have gotten a bird. Renter's agreement says no pets.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my next horoscope doesn't sound pleasant.



> What was routine is now sacred. However, even the most precious parts of your life must adapt to the changing circumstances, requiring you to leave behind what was once immutable and vital. Your lack of attachment to those things you cherish stands as a shining example for your peers. Nevertheless, theres no reason to be casual about whatever is fading into the past. Carefully consider each decision. Responsible authority is your middle name. You are the clock that others set their watches to when they want to be right.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 4, 2019)

I’m anxious... for what reason? Nothing out of the ordinary, I guess...

I’ve been taking my pills regularly, since my last anxiety/panic attack... I realized I needed to start taking them again... 

Also, I need to get out of this predicament I’m in... but I feel so trapped lol.​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 4, 2019)

Man, I don't feel up to doing schoolwork. I'm a little mentally drained at the moment.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m tired... so very tired... and cold.  But hey, at least I finished that big assignment.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 5, 2019)

Somehow my computer decided to mute every single program individually and I can't unmute them unless I've opened them. So annoying. &#55358;&#56692;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2019)

Got that damn cold breaking out of course. I just hope I can get to work tomorrow, I need the money I can get and worst case I will bring a face mask I suppose.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 5, 2019)

i just can't stick to eating healthy idk what's wrong with me, i feel SO much better when i'm eating good and rn i'm just miserable but i just keep eating junk ughh


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 5, 2019)

I have to go to work today. And tomorrow. And the next day. And the day after. I feel like I've worked a week already. I'm tired and stressed all the time.

I'm working 10 days in a row. It's times like these I hate my job. The worse of it, I'm still a part timer even thou this week and a week or 2 before I was over scheduled for 43 and 48 (but prob ended up working near 50) hours (40 hours is considered full time, anythin over is overtime which the company frowns upon). Then next week I work like 23 hours. My hours literally got cut in half. When will this wishy washyness end? :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 5, 2019)

I looked at more information about Disney+. I am not happy about what it has. They don’t have The Brave Little Toaster (1987), but they do have these childish sequels.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2019)

This probably will sound silly or whatever, but I am bothered that my mother never eats what I cook. We live in a complex together, where there is a house and then there's a studio apartment next to it, so we always see each other. I cook homemade meals that are pretty good because I'm actually learning how to cook properly. My mom will not eat what I make ever.. and I think it's because of her narcissism. I don't understand why, maybe she thinks I'm out to get her and like spit in her food? Cause of some internal guilt? She won't eat what I make but she'll eat like cheese, crackers, and pepperoni for dinner instead, and beer. Like... that's all she will eat in a day. I made a healthy whole wheat spaghetti with red sauce that I made with ground turkey breast instead of ground beef. It tastes identical, but she just wouldn't have any. I know I shouldn't take it personal and, you know more for me, but she just will never eat what I make but she'll eat it if she makes it.

She also picks on me for what I put in my food. My mom is super British (No offense to anyone else here), which means I am part British as well, so she is super into unseasoned and plain food because she's VERY picky. I'm also hispanic so I really like to season my food, but that angers her so I don't know. :< I don't put anything more than you regularly would with pasta. I just think it's a personal thing because she always seems to "rival" me

This also isn't meant to attack people who don't like crazy seasoned food. It's just what I grew up around and my taste preferences


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

I guess I kind of just want to apologize to anyone who’s reading my posts lately and think they’re strange or something... I get _very_ erratic when I don’t get any sleep, and so I’m making it a point now to go to sleep and wake up on time everyday.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 5, 2019)

i keep depression napping the days away and i have finals to GET READY FOR and a presentation tomorrow that i don't want to do. 

also i skipped a presentation today because i Suck and i feel horrible about that


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 5, 2019)

Someone made an contest in a game I play.. well, he's rating like ****. Putting his friends way more points than they deserve. One guy literally copied the other guys part and they get insane amount of points in originality, okay then. Other guy is sending something that was made in like 2 minutes, zero plan on what he's doing, etc. and he gets huge points. God I hate people like that. I regret spending so much time on this ****show. I hope so hard now that his last part of the contest is gonna get zero replies, but hey.. his friends are probably gonna pay him to get a good result again.


----------



## Valzed (Dec 5, 2019)

My mom was supposed to get a CT scan to see what the ;ump in her neck might be. Fue to her previously having cancer & being on chemo she's had her blood drawn a LOT. Today when the tech went to go inject the dye for the scan my mom's veins kept collapsing. She was so upset that she couldn't get it done. She rescheduled for Friday December 13th at the other location because they're techs are more experienced at dealing with collapsed veins but now she has to wait to get the CT scan done. We're all worried about what this lump is so the wait is hard on us too. I'm praying it's nothing serious...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2019)

I feel like I'm not nice enough to people. I see members on here telling other members that they're so kind and selfless and radiate joy, and I feel bad because I'm probably the opposite. Part of me just can't get myself to be outspokenly nice all the time, it just feels weird to me. But I also feel like because of that, I'm not as close to people here as I should be. I really don't like myself for that.



Also on Tuesday I spent all night working on an essay, just to have my prof send me an email back mentioning like fifteen things wrong with the essay, and saying that if this is my final product that he can't give me writing credit for the class. I guess I'm just not good then, it's definitely not because I had nine classes this semester and am actually killing my brain just to do decently well in all of my classes.

I've never said this before but... I hate college. My life sucks.


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2019)

You can only find the galarian Ponyta in Pokemon Shield? But I got sword... This is sad. VERY sad.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Dec 5, 2019)

My little brother always seems to think he's not good at anything and never will be,  feels like he's worthless, and then gets very angry and holes up in his room. 
I wish I could convince him otherwise. He may have trouble at first whenever he does something, but he quickly gets good at it when he commits to it. He's a talented skater and artist, he does great in school, he takes care of his friends and family (and he helps me calm down whenever I'm having an anxiety flare-up and helps me feel better, which I really can't thank him enough for). He won't listen to me about it, and tells me he's not talented like me, which in turn really makes me want to tell him how I truly feel about myself (but he wouldn't listen to it and still insist that he's worthless) 
I may be talented and learn quickly, but that talent hasn't gotten me anywhere ever since graduating. I failed at reaching my goals and chasing my dreams, and now I'm stuck in a rut,  wanting to do things but having no drive or energy to do so. I can't even interact that well in public due to how my mental health has deteriorated. It kills me to hear my brother say he's worthless, because I know how bad it hurts to be that way. No one wants their loved ones to go through what they do. I just wish I knew how to make him understand...


----------



## John Wick (Dec 6, 2019)

A bit sad.

I don't feel I belong anywhere.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 6, 2019)

Losing game time today.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 6, 2019)

I have to not let people bring me down.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 6, 2019)

Missed out on a ebay pin


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 6, 2019)

Feeling a strange sense of dread for no apparent reason. I hope it goes away soon because this is becoming somewhat annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2019)

Valzed said:


> My mom was supposed to get a CT scan to see what the ;ump in her neck might be. Fue to her previously having cancer & being on chemo she's had her blood drawn a LOT. Today when the tech went to go inject the dye for the scan my mom's veins kept collapsing. She was so upset that she couldn't get it done. She rescheduled for Friday December 13th at the other location because they're techs are more experienced at dealing with collapsed veins but now she has to wait to get the CT scan done. We're all worried about what this lump is so the wait is hard on us too. I'm praying it's nothing serious...



;_;;; Noo.. I hope it's all gonna be well in the end, you don't deserve all this ****


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2019)

Also, my teacher thinking we all have all time in the world preparing for the seminar... like why this ****... why


----------



## Valzed (Dec 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ;_;;; Noo.. I hope it's all gonna be well in the end, you don't deserve all this ****



Thank you. I'm sorry your teacher is making preparing for the seminar even more nerve wracking.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Thank you. I'm sorry your teacher is making preparing for the seminar even more nerve wracking.



No problems -hugs- ♥

And thanks, she wants us to prepare a lil 'speech' presentation of the works we're gonna read for next week and I'm like okay you want me to read all of this and then do something like that, that is not really necessary -_-


----------



## Stil (Dec 6, 2019)

I wish I had fleas


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2019)

Infinity said:


> I wish I had fleas



I hope you mean collectibles and not real ones. I had hair lice once and yeah lemme tell you you don't want that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

I have to send the Pep Band Director and email and tell her I can't do it this school year due to me being so busy, but honestly I almost don't have the heart to do it. I don't want to make her upset, because I know that she values me as *literally the only trombone player in the pep band* but I have a lot of priorities, and unfortunately pep band is not one of them. 


This is only one of many times this year that I've had to heart-breakingly tell quite a few professors that I can't take their class next semester due to trying to control my work load. It really sucks.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2019)

Life is strange 2. Got me sad


----------



## Pixori (Dec 6, 2019)

Not knowing when I'm going to have some sort of breakdown and inconvenience those around me. Holiday's are tough but I'm trying.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have to send the Pep Band Director and email and tell her I can't do it this school year due to me being so busy, but honestly I almost don't have the heart to do it. I don't want to make her upset, because I know that she values me as *literally the only trombone player in the pep band* but I have a lot of priorities, and unfortunately pep band is not one of them.
> 
> 
> This is only one of many times this year that I've had to heart-breakingly tell quite a few professors that I can't take their class next semester due to trying to control my work load. It really sucks.



Well, I think it's really brave of you to do it, most people wouldn't just go with the stress :/ But yeah I think you shouldn't go for too much either, don't put too much pressure on yourself


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2019)

They are never going to stop. What's worse is that I can't even defend myself. ****ing END THIS ALREADY!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 6, 2019)

wEEEEE I am bothering myself hmm


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 6, 2019)

Trying to play Spore but everything I make ends up as nightmare fuel. I forgot how hard it is to make creatures look good in that game. 



Spoiler: Prepare yourself...



Believe it or not, this is one of the *better* attempts.









Really starting to miss my old empire. At least they looked decent.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2019)

Just feeling extremely insecure lately. :l


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

I’m fine now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2019)

Man, why do I always gotta be feeling drained when I get home from school? Right now, I'm alright I guess - besides, it's almost 10 PM. Whenever I get home from school, though, I just feel a bit tired. -.-


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2019)

Spoiler:  



I just feel overall very alone and lonely. I don't have a great relationship with either of my parents and my sister isn't going to be home for weeks. I spend even weekends alone cause during my school years I pushed all my friends away. I wish I didn't, but even then I don't think I'm a great friend. I'm overall emotionally unavailable.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

My face literally _hurts_ because of how stressed I am right now, aaaa.​


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 7, 2019)

Byleth said:


> My face literally _hurts_ because of how stressed I am right now, aaaa.​



I get that feeling too, when I'm mad I can feel it in my face, mostly my cheeks. If I was a cartoon character I'd be able to feel the red in my cheeks.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2019)

Can't wait to shed this holiday weight. I know my bf couldn't care less before I see him, but I sure as hell do lol.


----------



## Stil (Dec 7, 2019)

desperate for fleas


----------



## rianne (Dec 7, 2019)

A few days ago, I noticed play activity on my partner's Nintendo Switch that was odd. . .it was Fortnite. I mentioned it to him and then we had a short discussion about it.

Today, he found out someone had made fraudulent purchases totaling hundreds. He contacted the bank so now his account is frozen, pending investigation. 

It's frustrating because he's very stressed out and it's the holiday season. Whoever did it, well, let's just say I'm not very forgiving about those who steal and scam.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

Infinity said:


> desperate for fleas



If you mean collectibles you can only have one unless they change that.

@rianne

omg i'm so sorry D::::  and what the actual **** that must suck so hard when it's rlc you didn't spend yourself like people stop hacking and play fair


----------



## rianne (Dec 7, 2019)

Sheila said:


> @rianne
> 
> omg i'm so sorry D::::  and what the actual **** that must suck so hard when it's rlc you didn't spend yourself like people stop hacking and play fair



Thanks, Sheila. :c I'm just trying to remain levelheaded about it for his and my sanity omg. It's like srsly, staaaahp.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

rianne said:


> Thanks, Sheila. :c I'm just trying to remain levelheaded about it for his and my sanity omg. It's like srsly, staaaahp.



Yeah, I've been hacked on a site before and while I did not lose RLC back then someone went in and stole a rare item like.. okay :/

Hope it all goes well with the bank though, those things are so icky .-.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

So I was too busy being anxious over something to realize I was banned from a Pok?mon Trading/Battling Discord server for having an opinion the owner didn’t like.

He charges people real money for hacked shiny Pok?mon, and I just don’t think it’s fair at all. Paying real money for hacked shinies? Nah. Ugh.

I got banned for basically no reason. It’s sad that he can’t take constructive criticism very well... I liked that server but y’know. Things happen I guess.​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

Byleth said:


> So I was too busy being anxious over something to realize I was banned from a Pok?mon Trading/Battling Discord server for having an opinion the owner didn’t like.
> 
> He charges people real money for hacked shiny Pok?mon, and I just don’t think it’s fair at all. Paying real money for hacked shinies? Nah. Ugh.
> 
> I got banned for basically no reason. It’s sad that he can’t take constructive criticism very well... I liked that server but y’know. Things happen I guess.​



That's sadly a lot of servers these days, or if you differ from members they lash out :/ But yeah I'd never pay RLC for Pok?mons ever. Some tbt or maybe a collectible, sure but not that smh.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

Got way too drunk last night and **** posted all over tbt, woke up with a ****ty af hangover and got a warning for post quality 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I ****ed up my discord server, got banned from the mafia discord and all my friends hate me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2019)

Mom's a ****ing narcissist. And seems like the rest of the family is oblivious to it. So if I come home in a mood, I get critcized for acting like my grandpa? I was upset because my mother thought I was doubting how intelligent she was. I did something that made her think I was questioning how much she knew. *******s.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

The thought that there are still no circulateable dark candies cuz weird dolls won


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 7, 2019)

Byleth said:


> So I was too busy being anxious over something to realize I was banned from a Pok?mon Trading/Battling Discord server for having an opinion the owner didn’t like.
> 
> He charges people real money for hacked shiny Pok?mon, and I just don’t think it’s fair at all. Paying real money for hacked shinies? Nah. Ugh.
> 
> I got banned for basically no reason. It’s sad that he can’t take constructive criticism very well... I liked that server but y’know. Things happen I guess.​



I've had bad experiences on pokemon trading boards. Very dedicated griefers.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 7, 2019)

i have a concert on thursday, and i sound so bad omg.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2019)

these college stuff sucks ass


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2019)

So much to do, so little time. I wanna clean, and need to surpress food cravings. I miss fast food lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 7, 2019)

work actually makes me wanna die .-. We're down by three people, got so much **** to do and my supervisors' attitude is pretty annoying. Like I get it, you don't give a ****, but yknow what neither do I. But you don't 
need to be so verbal about it because the younger ones who already don't give a **** are following your lead. Ffs I don't want to do this anymore lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m so done w everything life is ****ed up
I want to participate in the fair events but I have no motivation to do anything right now but if I miss out I’m gonna be even more ****ing depressed my friends are **** too, all they do is hurt me

Can someone actually ban me from tbt for 2 years again I need to work mental stuff out


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 7, 2019)

Nvm


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2019)

Doing some christmas shopping, just had to buy some merchandise from an annoying af youtuber *shudder* the things we do for love :I


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

Honestly in a horrible mood this entire weekend.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 8, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> work actually makes me wanna die .-. We're down by three people, got so much **** to do and my supervisors' attitude is pretty annoying. Like I get it, you don't give a ****, but yknow what neither do I. But you don't
> need to be so verbal about it because the younger ones who already don't give a **** are following your lead. Ffs I don't want to do this anymore lol



Yo *ali.diiiiii* same. We're down 2 people, both of who are closers, so my manager dumps both their shifts on me. I have to work 10 days in a row. Sometimes my manager will be mad when I come into work as well, like, did somethin happen ooooor...? Plus work has made me feel like crap lately, it makes me want to quit. I feel like I'm getting depressed again.

Yo *Dinosaurz* same also. I've lost motivation to do lost of stuff I enjoy.

You both can DM if you'd like, I have a discord as well, Jerico#7254


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> I’m so done w everything life is ****ed up
> I want to participate in the fair events but I have no motivation to do anything right now but if I miss out I’m gonna be even more ****ing depressed my friends are **** too, all they do is hurt me
> 
> Can someone actually ban me from tbt for 2 years again I need to work mental stuff out



I feel the same. Sometimes I don't know why I ever came back. I'm sorry that you feel this way, I know that it's hard to do things and motivation is low. I know it doesn't help much but don't push yourself.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 8, 2019)

I don’t like the redesigned balloons. What was wrong with the old ones? Now I don’t feel like participating anymore...

All this after I woke up from a bad dream where I almost died, which was after I had a stressful day.

That’s it. I’m going back to bed. I can’t take on the new day when I’m crying and unmotivated.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2019)

Hope i got the feng shui right o:

also **** this ****ing homework... 10/10 will recommend it will make you depressed as ****


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 8, 2019)

Well, Discord ism't working again. That's mildly annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2019)

ok well u have to list everything too urgh okay i'll  do that later :/ i suck at designing too specific as well lol.

anyway back dying bc my homework talk to you on the other side


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2019)

Sheila said:


> also **** this ****ing homework... 10/10 will recommend it will make you depressed as ****



Yep. I know exactly how it feels. Been doing schoolwork nonstop all semester and I'm definitely suffering the consequences. Gonna try to not do as much next semester but I'm sure the teachers will find a way to make it as ridiculously hard as possible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my German final exam is tomorrow and I still haven't studied for it yeee


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yep. I know exactly how it feels. Been doing schoolwork nonstop all semester and I'm definitely suffering the consequences. Gonna try to not do as much next semester but I'm sure the teachers will find a way to make it as ridiculously hard as possible.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also my German final exam is tomorrow and I still haven't studied for it yeee



Yeah, we had lectures really close to each other with loads of HW and it's like.. do you need to torture us more with more "advanced" homework ****? ok thanks we're gonna die


----------



## Soigne (Dec 8, 2019)

being accused of harassment when in actuality i am the one being harassed and i can't figure out what to do. nobody believes that he's the one gaslighting me and causing all of this ****. feel alone and embarrassed to even be alive. i hate that i met you.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 8, 2019)

Soigne said:


> being accused of harassment when in actuality i am the one being harassed and i can't figure out what to do. nobody believes that he's the one gaslighting me and causing all of this ****. feel alone and embarrassed to even be alive. i hate that i met you.



that sounds like a horrible situation to be in i'm sorry, i hope things improve and that people are able to see the true situation : (

i keep forgetting that my headphones broke and that i need new ones, my travel has just been so depressing going to work, it was like the one thing i enjoyed about my work day.. catching up on my podcasts..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a paper to write and exams to study for but i just hbkuygshgsbdf


----------



## Dim (Dec 8, 2019)

Coworkers are such rude *******s. Always ****ing giving me looks and being such ****ing smartasses everytime I speak to them -___-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> being accused of harassment when in actuality i am the one being harassed and i can't figure out what to do. nobody believes that he's the one gaslighting me and causing all of this ****. feel alone and embarrassed to even be alive. i hate that i met you.


God, I hate that. It's so unfair when people do that. They seriously believe anything. Hope it works out for you


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

I hate when my sneezes go away. Every time I’ve had to sneeze today, it’s gone away. This is about the 10th time?

Anyways, lots of things have been on my mind recently and it’s really irking me :c​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 8, 2019)

Just came back home from hanging out with my friends and saw a little mess on the toilet seat. It's making me a bit more anxious. 

...Also, we were talking about college earlier. I just feel so depressed and anxious when I talk about college. It's because I still have to do essays and things, and I'm not exactly sure what I'll do in the future. I mean, I've thought about being a performer or something, but I don't know. Thinking about these types of things just make me feel so anxious.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 8, 2019)

Anime distribution in the U.S.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2019)

Lacking many friends to play w/ on Steam!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

No 3DS charger anymore and my 3DS is almost dead even though it was fully charged when I started it. 1 hour battery life.. lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 8, 2019)

Ahri said:


> No 3DS charger anymore and my 3DS is almost dead even though it was fully charged when I started it. 1 hour battery life.. lol



Did it break?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Did it break?



Nah it's just been about 4-5 years since I've touched my 3DS and it's first edition 3ds so its VERY old, and I've moved stuff around so it definitely got lost when I moved into my apartment. I hope they still sell them at like best buy or walmart. worse comes to worse amazon got my back


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Coworkers are such rude *******s. Always ****ing giving me looks and being such ****ing smartasses everytime I speak to them -___-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


One of my coworkers might be on meth, and might have the hots for me.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> One of my coworkers might be on meth, and might have the hots for me.



uh oh lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2019)

So tired and bored...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

My head hurts... ;w;​


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 9, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Yo *ali.diiiiii* same. We're down 2 people, both of who are closers, so my manager dumps both their shifts on me. I have to work 10 days in a row. Sometimes my manager will be mad when I come into work as well, like, did somethin happen ooooor...? Plus work has made me feel like crap lately, it makes me want to quit. I feel like I'm getting depressed again.


That was literally us yesterday, down two closers xD The problem with us is that no one wants to fill the gaps, so there's no point asking others to come in to help. I came into work today and holy crap...yesterday was bad because it was so busy and we were short staffed, but today was bad because my supervisor and assistant manager were bickering, and once they had stopped, my assistant manager gave everyone the silent treatment for the rest of the day lmao. I didn't want to talk to her because I thought she'd explode in my face D: No one did for that matter...oh boy, tomorrow is going to be terrible ._.

I hope work gets better for you too and that you're doing well c:


----------



## Aquari (Dec 9, 2019)

My back, I can barely move without it feeling like someone is tearing my spine out


----------



## Zane (Dec 9, 2019)

finally went to visit my friend, had a very nice time but got served the hugest plate of spaghetti I’ve ever been faced with. Tried to eat it all out of politeness (and nearly made it!!) and wow it does not feel good. Lol. I don’t even know how to describe it - is it indigestion? is it gas? is it death coming? whom knows


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 9, 2019)

Zane said:


> finally went to visit my friend, had a very nice time but got served the hugest plate of spaghetti I’ve ever been faced with. Tried to eat it all out of politeness (and nearly made it!!) and wow it does not feel good. Lol. I don’t even know how to describe it - is it indigestion? is it gas? is it death coming? whom knows



A bit of a bubbly drink like sprite might help get gas moving if it is that.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 9, 2019)

Starting to feel really sick, yeay.. also not really excited to get Visitors this weekend.. especially since
I tell them about 100 times to NOT open any window ever, because my cats might jump out and 
guess what they did all the time the last time they came? Yup, opening the windows, one of
my cats nearly escaping. Not looking forward at all. If one of them escapes I swear I will be
not able to hold back, no matter if it's the family of my boyfriend or not. Do a mistake and you'll see.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 9, 2019)

K-pop stans on twitter are so ******* annoying and the worst humanity has to offer, spamming tags full of their dumb videos while making fun of dead people by writing something like "Hahaha, they got killed, anyway stan [insert name of some overrated K-pop artist here]" with 2190790 emojis behind it and showing zero respect to actual serious topics. Wish twitter would finally ban these brainless disrespectful idiots from their site.  

Also, can YouTube please stop recommend me videos from that "I'm a banana!" guy? I don't need to see his breakdowns and disgusting behavior, I didn't even click on any of his videos and I don't care in what kind of drama he is involved this time...


----------



## duckykate (Dec 9, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> K-pop stans on twitter are so ******* annoying and the worst humanity has to offer, spamming tags full of their dumb videos while making fun of dead people by writing something like "Hahaha, they got killed, anyway stan [insert name of some overrated K-pop artist here]" with 2190790 emojis behind it and showing zero respect to actual serious topics. Wish twitter would finally ban these brainless disrespectful idiots from their site.
> 
> Also, can YouTube please stop recommend me videos from that "I'm a banana!" guy? I don't need to see his breakdowns and disgusting behavior, I didn't even click on any of his videos and I don't care in what kind of drama he is involved this time...



"maybe they wouldnt have died if they stanned BTS skskskskksks" god dammit I hate k pop


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 9, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> K-pop stans on twitter are so ******* annoying and the worst humanity has to offer, spamming tags full of their dumb videos while making fun of dead people by writing something like "Hahaha, they got killed, anyway stan [insert name of some overrated K-pop artist here]" with 2190790 emojis behind it and showing zero respect to actual serious topics. Wish twitter would finally ban these brainless disrespectful idiots from their site.
> 
> Also, can YouTube please stop recommend me videos from that "I'm a banana!" guy? I don't need to see his breakdowns and disgusting behavior, I didn't even click on any of his videos and I don't care in what kind of drama he is involved this time...



I quite like some Kpop groups , but this is part of the reason I stay well enough away to be considered a 'stan'.... It's infuriating to watch people act like 12 year olds. Whether that is their actual age or not is besides the point.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2019)

Roxichu said:


> I quite like some Kpop groups , but this is part of the reason I stay well enough away to be considered a 'stan'.... It's infuriating to watch people act like 12 year olds. Whether that is their actual age or not is besides the point.



Yeah I'm not the hugest K-pop fan either, but yeah a lot of fans are so empty of respect I'm dying inside. Especially what happened with Sulli, like if people care what she wear or not that much smfh get a life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2019)

My backup charging cable just broke, and my other one is definitely not working anymore, so until I get a new phone charger I guess my phone is just gonna go dead ;~;


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 9, 2019)

Seems like… another stray in my yard…
I heard the sound they eat… when I went outside to dump the left overs of dinner……… My baby girl was a stray not even 4 months ago. While now she's being taken care of in a warm room with foods and meds, poured love, that stray is in the cold cold wind, looking for anything that he can eat… But I can't let him in… Feels horrible tbh..


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 9, 2019)

Holy moly this company is dumb.
So long time ago Europcar stole money from my boyfriend and then they fixed it after 6 month of struggle and NOW, after again 2 month someone else from the company wrote him and now they gave the money twice, even though I freaking told them that it was already fixed. What is he supposed to do now? Seriously, he should just keep it at this point and block their bank account that they can't steal money again from him. What a mess, just because they can't do their bookings correctly


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 9, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Holy moly this company is dumb.
> So long time ago Europcar stole money from my boyfriend and then they fixed it after 6 month of struggle and NOW, after again 2 month someone else from the company wrote him and now they gave the money twice, even though I freaking told them that it was already fixed. What is he supposed to do now? Seriously, he should just keep it at this point and block their bank account that they can't steal money again from him. What a mess, just because they can't do their bookings correctly



I mean if they gave him money twice now, just keep it. It's the bank's fault for messing up, again.



Spoiler: Hopefully my final rant abt this



I'm finally done with my 10 day long work streak. I cried like 2 or 3 times at work during that time from stress and frustration. I hate crying from frustration, I find it worse then crying from sorrow or sadness. I got reported by 2 different customers in the time span of 10 days because of stress and frustration and tiredness. Never have I felt so low and stressed before. There would be times when I would crouch (I don't sit at work, I crouch to put bread in the lower cubbies) and just don't want to get back up. There would be times that I go to the dish room in the back to clean dishes, hunched over the sink not wanting to go back up front. I know I've hit damn near rock bottom if I just do not want to get back up but by sheer will power I have to.

I'm amazed that I didn't go off on customers and yell and scream, cause LORD did I want to. I wanted to walk out, I wanted to throw my apron down and leave. I tossed things around, got my hand slammed on racks and tables (by accident, I get careless about my safety when I'm mad), I dropped food on the floor so I had to throw it out, I cursed a storm good lord I only curse when I'm very mad or to get my point across. My manager kept getting on my case for the brief not even an hour that he saw me, which just made me more mad. There were 2 or 3 times were I really thought I couldn't take anymore.

Today was no better. I read my schedule wrong so I actually came in 2 hours late. Customers gave me problems, another one reported my cause I *SIGHED* while getting her cake. I didn't even know I sighed until someone told me. My asst store manager had a talk with me in front of other customers about the customer who reported me for ****ing sighing. Then a misunderstanding with my asst manager which resulted in me leaving early. I thought she asked me if I wanted to stay till 7 so I could get an hour break instead of half an hour, but I said no cause I didn't want to stay any longer and that I'll just take the half hour. But she still made me scheduled for 7 and my other coworker got mad at me, and when I get back I'm sure my manager will ask me why I clocked out early today which he hates.

Even thou these 10 days of Hell are over I still get this feeling of, unease or dread. I can't fully relax, I still feel bad. I don't know the right word for it. All I want to do is relax and just get my stuff back on track. I've procrastinated on so much because of stress and tiredness. I want to do stuff I enjoy again. I hope these next 3 days will be better, and if work calls I'm ignoring them. I can't take work anymore.



*TL;DR* The 10 days are over, but I still have this uneasy feeling. Never have I felt this bad before.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

No one ever listens to a word I say, even when I’m in agreement with them.  It’s pretty annoying.

Bothered by some other things as well and feeling a bit depressed, but I’m fighting through it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2019)

College and school stuff. :3


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 10, 2019)

im a resin artist who runs a small business on etsy and I have a LOT of custom orders to fill before Christmas, but my new shipment of resin hasn't arrived yet so I cant complete any of these waiting customs. it is suuuuper stressful, and I have a lot of customers being rude and impatient in my messages about it even though it isn't my fault. its definitely a stressful job, but when im able to be proud of the things I create/create people's dream artwork/jewelry, I feel extremely accomplished. im just grumpy about impatient n rude people. running a small business is hard and most people take it for granted. u.u


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 10, 2019)

whatever


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2019)

Soooo I'm gonna try and make a smol presentation about these things now ugggh kms.

Also if journalists ould stop using "boomer" in its present illogical context that would be nice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I mean if they gave him money twice now, just keep it. It's the bank's fault for messing up, again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel the same way, except instead of working a job nonstop I've been doing schoolwork nonstop for months. Even during my breaks (Mid-Semester, Thanksgiving) I spent most of my time doing schoolwork. After a while you kinda forget how to relax. Just remember to take it easy for at least the next few days, and hopefully you start feeling better soon. Just know you're done and hopefully you can take a break 

- - - - - - - - - - - -

I have to leave my dorm by like Saturday at noon, and honestly I don't want to go home. I hate it there. I want to stay here. This city is so much nicer, and there's always something to do here. Where I live it's practically dead and really sad, and there's nothing to do there (besides drugs maybe idfk). I would honestly love to stay here in this dorm but during winter break they'll charge $25 a day if I stay 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also almost forgot, I'm really gonna miss going to the music hall and practicing on their really nice pianos. I have a petite baby grand at home, but it needs a lot of work done on it. It's not as nice, and since the action needs adjusted and the strings are out of tune, it's pretty hard to practice on. Luckily, over break I'll just be learning new notes, but working on the technical stuff is really difficult on my piano. Ughhhh.


----------



## Zane (Dec 10, 2019)

dis shiny hunt is taking the joy out of my life
not rly but it’s dragged on long enough i say!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 10, 2019)

Zane said:


> dis shiny hunt is taking the joy out of my life
> not rly but it’s dragged on long enough i say!



When I did that back it X and Y, I would put on a movie. Now you have to watch where you're going more.


----------



## Zane (Dec 10, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> When I did that back it X and Y, I would put on a movie. Now you have to watch where you're going more.



Yaaaa X/Y had that city where you could literally just hold to the left or right and circle around that Eiffel tower building. Then you could zone out while you hatched.  Wild area is kinda annoying for hatching because I tend to run into Pokemon if I look away from the screen.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm not feeling too great. Mentally.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 10, 2019)

Zane said:


> dis shiny hunt is taking the joy out of my life
> not rly but it’s dragged on long enough i say!



same as heck, ive battled over 1000 rookidees and still no shiny. even with the shiny charm...ive moved on to nickit now. i think im at like 400+ atm, but i have faith. shiny rookie cant hide from me FOREVER. ill come back to him once i find my shiny nickit!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2019)

Why is it so freaking cold in here?  Is our heater not working?  I’m not depressed or bored, but I literally can’t get out of my bed to do things without shaking uncontrollably.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 10, 2019)

We are outttt of the things I need... and I forgot to remind my mom to get some on the way home. She says we need to use the last ones wisely, because they're not gonna last long LOL, rip.​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm still working on these stupid short essays for music history ugh I'm so ready to be doneeeeeee D:


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 10, 2019)

Is anyone playing New Leaf anymore?


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is anyone playing New Leaf anymore?



I play when I have time. I have had zero time these past few weeks, but I do generally try to play when I want.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 11, 2019)

people irl selling things and not responding when you message them asking if it's available smh. Like I'd happily buy it if you'd respond!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> people irl selling things and not responding when you message them asking if it's available smh. Like I'd happily buy it if you'd respond!



Ugh yeah tell me about it 

Also idk how I'm gonna do this in a few hours HHHHHhh hnnng


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2019)

Why do you have to be this way? >.<



ali.di.magix said:


> people irl selling things and not responding when you message them asking if it's available smh. Like I'd happily buy it if you'd respond!



ugh yeesssss. Like, do you not want my money???


----------



## mogyay (Dec 11, 2019)

i bought my parents really cute stockings this year but they're too small so idk what to do, either i could just wrap presents along side them or buy more stockings which seems like a waste (and then potentially more presents if it seems empty)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 11, 2019)

I have no clue how it happened, but it suddenly broke
while I was eating from it.. RIP plate


----------



## Zane (Dec 11, 2019)

it’s only lunch time and i wanna go to sleeeeeep zzzz


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 12, 2019)

Little tired. :3 Think I'll chill for a bit then head back to doing some work.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 13, 2019)

That I'm deadly sleepy..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2019)

Homework :c

Also hurry up rest of tokens bruh lol


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2019)

You know what, nevermind.  I’m just really tired.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2019)

hurry up survival kit tokens i need me potionssss


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2019)

This headache.


----------



## Dim (Dec 13, 2019)

Sister's gone again and prob won't be coming home for xmas and now my dad is busier than ever... taking his bad mood out on me when he gets home.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2019)

I’m bothered by so many things right now it’s not even funny.  But what I’m probably most worried about is that I have more final exams tomorrow and I’m tired still, even after taking a nap.  I can’t participate in the events either because of finals I realized, at least not until the second week is here, which is a bummer.  I kind of just want to curl up and die to be honest.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 13, 2019)

i am a flaming trash heap

of awfulness and failed aspirations


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2019)

My mom!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2019)

So I just learned that Game Freak has recently patched the Max Raid exploit in Pok?mon Sword, but they didn’t give us a way to get rid of gigantamax pok?mon in Pok?mon dens. They have ought to learn that they cannot make something impossibly hard and expect people to play it. When a game is too hard, it’s not a game. I tried battling Gigantamax Snorlax just to get Experience candies, but they are too impossible to beat.

Next time Game Freak updates Pok?mon Sword and Shield, they need to do the following:

1. Get rid of the losing condition where four Pok?mon fainting kicks you out of battle.
2. Stop making the same Pok?mon appear more than once.
3. Make the AI players as tough as you.
4. Give us an opposite item to a wishing piece so we don’t have to battle the Pok?mon we’re not interested.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2019)

Ack, I'm a little tired. I need to do stuff though.


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I just learned that Game Freak has recently patched the Max Raid exploit in Pok?mon Sword, but they didn’t give us a way to get rid of gigantamax pok?mon in Pok?mon dens. They have ought to learn that they cannot make something impossibly hard and expect people to play it. When a game is too hard, it’s not a game. I tried battling Gigantamax Snorlax just to get Experience candies, but they are too impossible to beat.
> 
> Next time Game Freak updates Pok?mon Sword and Shield, they need to do the following:
> 
> ...


Don't see gigantamax snorlax impossible to beat considersing I've defeated a few before...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 14, 2019)

The effect greasy, fried food has on me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2019)

Nox said:


> Don't see gigantamax snorlax impossible to beat considersing I've defeated a few before...



I may have exaggerated, but the ones I’m more frustrated towards is the 5-star ones. I’m okay with the 4-star and 3-star gigantamax pok?mon.

I don’t know what is to blame. The lazy AI Pok?mon that fight with you, the gigantamaxed Pok?mon, the losing condition, or the barrier being put up twice.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 14, 2019)

At a family gathering and all I want to do is go home and play games


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 14, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I may have exaggerated, but the ones I’m more frustrated towards is the 5-star ones. I’m okay with the 4-star and 3-star gigantamax pok?mon.
> 
> I don’t know what is to blame. The lazy AI Pok?mon that fight with you, the gigantamaxed Pok?mon, the losing condition, or the barrier being put up twice.



The box doggos have abilities to help with those. More so the sword one.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The effect greasy, fried food has on me.



same i basically feel nauseous. I mean I can eat french fries no problems but fried potatoes in a frying pan nope


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 14, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The box doggos have abilities to help with those. More so the sword one.



I was wrong, when the form changes, iron head becomes a different move that gets boosted against the big ones.


----------



## Valzed (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm still worried about my mom. Yesterday she was finally able to get the CT scan done. They had to use the veins in the middle of her arm to inject the dye. She said it went well & didn't hurt so I was relieved she got the scan done. Monday she goes to the ENT to (hopefully) get some answers. I also have a doctor's appointment Monday at 7 PM my time for a year end check up. Depending on what we learn about my mom my blood pressure may be through the roof. Also the weather people are predicting sleet. My electric mobility chair does not do well on sleet.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I'm still worried about my mom. Yesterday she was finally able to get the CT scan done. They had to use the veins in the middle of her arm to inject the dye. She said it went well & didn't hurt so I was relieved she got the scan done. Monday she goes to the ENT to (hopefully) get some answers. I also have a doctor's appointment Monday at 7 PM my time for a year end check up. Depending on what we learn about my mom my blood pressure may be through the roof. Also the weather people are predicting sleet. My electric mobility chair does not do well on sleet.



;____; oh no hope u guys will be alright 

also damn pastel disco balls went up in price.. well guess i'll just save up


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 14, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I'm still worried about my mom. Yesterday she was finally able to get the CT scan done. They had to use the veins in the middle of her arm to inject the dye. She said it went well & didn't hurt so I was relieved she got the scan done. Monday she goes to the ENT to (hopefully) get some answers. I also have a doctor's appointment Monday at 7 PM my time for a year end check up. Depending on what we learn about my mom my blood pressure may be through the roof. Also the weather people are predicting sleet. My electric mobility chair does not do well on sleet.



I'll be thinking of you. Wishing you and your mom the best <33


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 14, 2019)

Lots of staff at work quitting this month and we have no immediate replacements which means I’ll have to work double time. It’s the busiest time of the season soon so I’m stressing out a little.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2019)

Nevermind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 14, 2019)

It's freezing. I hate the cold weather.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> It's freezing. I hate the cold weather.



SAME CAN I HAS SUMMER


----------



## Valzed (Dec 14, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ;____; oh no hope u guys will be alright
> 
> also damn pastel disco balls went up in price.. well guess i'll just save up



Thank you!

It always seems like prices go up only when we want the item. If you weren't interested the price would have remained the same.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> I'll be thinking of you. Wishing you and your mom the best <33



Thank you


----------



## Zane (Dec 14, 2019)

this person just used Aqua Ring in this gmax battle when we were down to the second shield congrats you?re as dumb as the AI players

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> ;____; oh no hope u guys will be alright
> 
> also damn pastel disco balls went up in price.. well guess i'll just save up



omg sheila buy my eggy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2019)

^True, true. I'll just save up though no harm done aha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> this person just used Aqua Ring in this gmax battle when we were down to the second shield congrats you’re as dumb as the AI players
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I WANT BUT POOR SORRY lol


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2019)

Every day of my life feels like friday the 13th


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 14, 2019)

Nox said:


> Every day of my life feels like friday the 13th


Thrilling.

This isn't exactly something like truly bothering, but my sister told my daughter about her old cat and his kidney issue. We all know no chance he'll get better, and during the talk through the phone, there was a moment she said "oh he's coming around me~". He WAS there, with my sis, near her, yet she talked about things AFTER he's over the rainbow, WHILE HE WAS THERE. at her feet. My daughter cried quite some while after the phone call, talking about it.
.......Okay, looks like I'm kinda angry. Or more like sick and, no. Not sick. I'm mad. And heart aches. Yeah I seem like kinda mad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2019)

My dad is a ******* child -__-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 14, 2019)

Grocery store had some free samples out. One of their cheeses tasted like the smell of a public bathroom.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2019)

My sanity.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2019)

Why do I even bother cooking for my family if my dad is just gonna criticize everything I do?


----------



## Soigne (Dec 14, 2019)

excruciating headache


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 14, 2019)

I don't think this job is suitable for me, now that I've had some experience working. :3


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

My loft hed that was supposed to get here Friday has been delayed. I have no idea when it will be available to pick up. I also feel a headache comin in front staring at a screen but I want to stay up and watch my shows.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2019)

I just found out that there's a drawing on my wall which I probably made like 5-6 years ago, and.... there's cat pee on it.



I'm so angry I could cry.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just found out that there's a drawing on my wall which I probably made like 5-6 years ago, and.... there's cat pee on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so angry I could cry.



Like a chalk board wall?

If you have somethin like it, you can take transfer paper or parchment (cooking) paper and trace over the design, then transfer it to another thing, like a wall or paper. Parchment paper is clear-ish so you can see throu it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Like a chalk board wall?
> 
> If you have somethin like it, you can take transfer paper or parchment (cooking) paper and trace over the design, then transfer it to another thing, like a wall or paper. Parchment paper is clear-ish so you can see throu it.



No, it's a drawing on a piece of paper that I cut out and pinned to my wall. I remember drawing it back when I was in like 8th grade.

I would potentially trace and recolor it, but Im really weird about messing with my older drawings. Like once it's been about 6 months I refuse to touch it, even if it's unfinished. So this drawing is just ruined. I suppose I could make a new one. I just hate that this happened, especially since the drawing is at least three feet off the ground.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 14, 2019)

my stylus won't work. sad.


----------



## Pixori (Dec 14, 2019)

That an ex-friend of my wife and I is still obsessively stalking us and copying everything we do. She obsessively looks up everything we're into and gets into it right after and tries to enter every single community we're in so that we can get uncomfortable and move away from it. She's lied about us and uses her mental illness as an excuse for her behavior but we lived with her and know that she's able-bodied and perfectly aware of what she's doing. 

It's been two almost three years since we stopped being friends and it's so irritating to not be able to enjoy something or even make friends around our age bc she seeks out everything we do and tries to turn people against us with lies.

I just wish she would move on and leave us alone.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> No, it's a drawing on a piece of paper that I cut out and pinned to my wall. I remember drawing it back when I was in like 8th grade.
> 
> I would potentially trace and recolor it, but Im really weird about messing with my older drawings. Like once it's been about 6 months I refuse to touch it, even if it's unfinished. So this drawing is just ruined. I suppose I could make a new one. I just hate that this happened, especially since the drawing is at least three feet off the ground.



3ft damn cat got reach th.

I relate to that too, I will not touch up my old drawings no matter what. Once I decide I'm done I can not go back. Maybe you can do one of those redraw challenges? Take some pics of it now them later redraw it and see how much progress you've made from then and now. Sorry to hear it got cat pee on it.


----------



## Zane (Dec 14, 2019)

omG usually my phone is as quiet as a rock but suddenly everyone on earth is trying to talk to me, just cuz i’m trying to spend some quality time with my Switch & don’t feel like chatting


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

Could take a nap really easily right now.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 15, 2019)

MY tablet pen disappeared into the nether and I have SEVERAL arts to do that I'm already behind on and I'm just goskckskf
Theres only so many times you can say sorry for being late before you start feeling like Poopoo. And I'm feeling like Poopoo. Plus it looks like I'm gonna have another busy week of being out of the house and stuff so its ??? Yeah. Yay. 
It's not even the things I have to do like school and stuff that's stressing me out. Its everything I want to do?? Which has never happened before. I'm so chill and motivated in doing my work that things on the side are getting genuinely stressful and that's never been my style.
Oh
Oh wait
I haven't been taking my meds >:/ mom was right


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2019)

Zane said:


> omG usually my phone is as quiet as a rock but suddenly everyone on earth is trying to talk to me, just cuz i’m trying to spend some quality time with my Switch & don’t feel like chatting



Do not Disturb mode at ur service.

Also homework and I hope I can get stuff for the hunt like even 5 of those if a challenge **** lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't know why it repeats this many times.
We've taken… how long is it… 8 months. 8 more months of my almost no sleep days, to eliminate essentially all kind of viruses that most likely will just be going to have to end up where no one can rescue her from tragic situation.
Then here we can find no any obvious problem in her blood test, palpation, x-ray, we even did real-time PCR geno tests of her blood and excretions. Not just once but three times every each month to make sure of its accuracy.
She's been doing good these past few weeks. Doing very good! Even though it's been always with doses. It's been going good. Then why. WHY.
I'm sad and tired. Why. I haven't been sleeping decently whole these past months. I need to know what. is causing this. I'm sad, feel crying. Actually crying. Maybe I just need to sleep. I just need to know, figure out what's the problem, what's causing this situation.
Okay.. fine. I'm not gonna give up. You, whatever it is, know that I'm not gonna.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I don't know why it repeats this many times.
> We've taken… how long is it… 8 months. 8 more months of my almost no sleep days, to eliminate essentially all kind of viruses that most likely will just be going to have to end up where no one can rescue her from tragic situation.
> Then here we can find no any obvious problem in her blood test, palpation, x-ray, we even did real-time PCR geno tests of her blood and excretions. Not just once but three times every each month to make sure of its accuracy.
> She's been doing good these past few weeks. Doing very good! Even though it's been always with doses. It's been going good. Then why. WHY.
> ...



Take care of yourself as well, wow.


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2019)

feel like my head's in two or something @-@


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 15, 2019)

Not having much time to relax, things have been really busy on this end.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 15, 2019)

michealsmells said:


> MY tablet pen disappeared into the nether and I have SEVERAL arts to do that I'm already behind on and I'm just goskckskf
> Theres only so many times you can say sorry for being late before you start feeling like Poopoo. And I'm feeling like Poopoo. Plus it looks like I'm gonna have another busy week of being out of the house and stuff so its ??? Yeah. Yay.
> It's not even the things I have to do like school and stuff that's stressing me out. Its everything I want to do?? Which has never happened before. I'm so chill and motivated in doing my work that things on the side are getting genuinely stressful and that's never been my style.
> Oh
> ...



dude this is completely me atm like every bit of it. i feel you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2019)

AAAAAAHHH college essays due


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I gotta do 8th grade homework that the volunteering thing forces me to do when it's a bunch of random stuff no one will use.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2019)

Boi i just want to ****ing sleep

Also, sent in my essay application to a college! The essays for scholarships and stuff were sent in a couple minutes late... I hope they'll accept em.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 16, 2019)

1200 more words to type in the next few hours


----------



## Bcat (Dec 16, 2019)

I am so ****ing sick of you and your hypocrisy, and your gas-lighting, and your double standards. And I hate myself for being too weak to stand up to you.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2019)

Jesus i need to stop taking afternoon naps especially on weekdays


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 16, 2019)

A girl that I was best friends with for +10 years wrote me Sunday.. after almost 13 years of not talking to me.. because a guy she just met told a lie about me and she made the whole school hate me for it. Because eh, trusting your friend of over 10 years? Naah, better trust that guy from the internet that you talked to for 2 days, lmao.. anyways, made me kinda sad to actually have a bit of contact to her again.. dunno why, as she was friendly and stuff.. guess it's the fact of how she treated me and how she made everyone of my old friends hate me.. also makes me wonder how I would be today, if I kept being friends with them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2019)

Still wishing someone would sell me an opal lmao I didn't know they were so rare :/

Also why am I so tireddd hxuwuwgsgsu


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2019)

TWC blows

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, i'm so sick of the rain


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2019)

the amount of steel and cotton im gonna need in pocket camp..

if anyone's selling add my code in sig :3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 16, 2019)

My hair are a mix of blue, purple, pink, yellow and brown right now and it triggers me so hard..
gotta have to fix it somehow within 4 days, lol


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm on 3 hours of sleep because my sleeping schedule is abysmal.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 16, 2019)

procrastinating with art homework instead of study academics bc they're just so boring!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2019)

Anxiety.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 16, 2019)

Ahri said:


> I'm on 3 hours of sleep because my sleeping schedule is abysmal.


I can relate. .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> does someone ever just annoy you so much for no good reason


My mom and my uncle do this **** almost all the time! -.-

My mom's excuse is not seeing me as often anymore.  VERY poor excuse!!!  -.-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2019)

Having another one of those, "My English teacher is such a dad" moments. I've just been crying because of it. </3


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 16, 2019)

I know you don't mean to be so absentminded about us sometimes it's just... the more value I see in myself over time, the harder it is to stay.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 16, 2019)

i have a final tomorrow and i literally cannot remember the things we learned in august & september


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 16, 2019)

Work is just making me the big sad (tm). Things at home are bothering me, just everything is bothering me right now :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm tired man. I got schoolwork to do, and I still need to eat dinner. Might go and grab a cup of coffee.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2019)

Spoiler: /rant cause I'm tired and bored



Dear Pinterest, 

Please stop showing me a bunch of pics about marching band, especially ones that say "Was I in marching band? Yes. Was it easy? No. Was it worth it? Yes." 
Because I'm not gonna lie, I do not like marching band at all. I absolutely hate football, plus I haven't had a friend in marching band since like my sophomore year of HS, so no it's not worth it to me at all. I don't care if it's easy or not, ya know I can't stand pics that say something wasn't easy but it was worth it, I've been so busy recently and nothing has been easy for me for a long time now, and I'm not feeling the effects of its worth. So when I read that something wasn't easy but it was worth it I grind my teeth. Also I've never been in MB so I don't even know where you got the idea that I like it lmao. Idk why but this is becoming genuinely frustrating to me. So PLEASE stop showing me stupid MB pics or ima report a ***** thanks


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2019)

Bruh what the **** is this with the school ****


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2019)

If my family doesn't like it when I'm pissed then WHY DO THEY DO EVERYTHING TO TRY PISS ME OFF!? **** THEM!


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 17, 2019)

I still need to buy Christmas presents, only time seems to be ticking away


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2019)

man why does eggs have such a ****ty consistence.. le s i g h. oh well will be taking one less egg next time and add something else to cover that satan spawn lol.. beans and avocado with mayo helps godo tho


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2019)

I wanna stay home today, so tired. But need the money lol.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 17, 2019)

omg just eat healthy pls @ me, how is it that hard for u


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

Need to clean and practice piano stuff but I'm already so tired...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm getting ads that say things like "BL with vampire."


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2019)

I've been crying ever since this morning.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 17, 2019)

my rabbit keeps destroying so much stuff and it's really pissing me off. I love her to death but she finds a problem with everything I give her in terms of blankets, fleece, or any toys. She's really mean a lot of the time lately too. Been to the vet and they say she's perfectly healthy so I don't know what her issue is


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 17, 2019)

Ahri said:


> my rabbit keeps destroying so much stuff and it's really pissing me off. I love her to death but she finds a problem with everything I give her in terms of blankets, fleece, or any toys. She's really mean a lot of the time lately too. Been to the vet and they say she's perfectly healthy so I don't know what her issue is



I'll admit I really don't know alot about bunnies. What comes to mind is frustrated animals who feel they don't have enough room to run, or have extra energy to burn. I'm not tryin to suggest that you don't give your bunbun enough room or anythin like that. Maybe letting her roam around more if you can or letting her outside in an enclosure type thing to get some fresh air. If she still decides to destroy things and hasn't calmed down, maybe get her somethin she can destroy, similar to how cats are given scratching posts and are deterred from using other stuff to claw up.

Also this was somethin my sister told me about, rabbits need somethin they can burrow in. She takes care of rabbits at her school so there they have a crap load of hay in the enclosure and the bunnies like to bury themselves in it and make tunnels. They also need certain spots to hide in just cause.

Hopefully that helps some and your bun stops destroying things. Again I really don't know alot about rabbits, only what I'm told from my sister.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I've been crying ever since this morning.



Keeping you in my thoughts  <3


I want to practice my piano pieces but now I'm kinda iffy about it because my dad is home. Every time he heard me practice he has to come down and make some sort of comment. I'm afraid this time it'll regard him asking about the piece he wants me to play for Christmas Eve service (which I'm not doing cause it's a long piece, I haven't played it since 2013, Christmas eve is in like a week, and I have no sheet music).


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2019)

Some of my friends on Discord won’t respond to me, and I don’t know why.  I don’t know whether they’re busy or what, but even if they were, they wouldn’t be busy all the time.  It just feels like they don’t want to talk to me.  I should be happy that the semester is over, but I also didn’t take my antidepressant last night and I’m feeling down because of this.  I don’t like having to take an antidepressant to be happy.  Are my emotions even real or valid to others?  Sometimes I can’t even tell.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

^^ Yeah my friend on discord hasn't really talked to me at all today, and ofc because my mind likes to make up **** I feel like I did something wrong and drove him away so I feel like crap


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^ Yeah my friend on discord hasn't really talked to me at all today, and ofc because my mind likes to make up **** I feel like I did something wrong and drove him away so I feel like crap



Sorry, xSuperMario64x... I don’t know why people wouldn’t want to talk to you.  You’re very kind and funny as well, and you like to have fun.  If you ever need someone to talk to I’m here for you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Sorry, xSuperMario64x... I don’t know why people wouldn’t want to talk to you.  You’re very kind and funny as well, and you like to have fun.  If you ever need someone to talk to I’m here for you.



Thanks, you're a good friend. He eventually replied and said he's with a friend atm. Too bad all my friends moved away so I pretty much just have my discord friend and you guys :,)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 18, 2019)

_Australia is enduring a heatwave and I really don't cope well with hot temperatures at all so I'm dying-_


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 18, 2019)

I need to buy wrapping paper but I’m not about to carry it all the way home from the store also I did my shot in my thigh and iT REALLY HURTS to walk also I need to do the scavenger hunt thing but I’m ****ing lazy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2019)

Discord still being buggy and glitchy af. I love how they keep rolling updates rather than fixing some obvious glitches like pfp not showing, keeping setting apart etc. 

Also last time with lit class before break and paper writing.. hope the paper's not gonna be too bad 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> I've been crying ever since this morning.



hey chica what happened? D:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 18, 2019)

bruh,,,,,

i literally hate having to be rushed to the emergency room for having a super bad migraine (like, i was vomiting everything I had consumed; meds, food, water— everything), so they give me an injection, yea?

the migraine goes away for a while. i go to bed while i’m still feeling okay.

I WAKE UP WITH ANOTHER MIGRAINE AND I just... start crying. I hate how these stupid migraines run in our family ):

I haven’t stopped crying since I woke up—​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2019)

Mom I love when you buy **** with peanuts(or just other nuts) bc you know I can't eat it right? -_-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2019)

I keep forgetting to take my meds so now I'm like really depressed and can't get myself to get up and do anything :,)


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2019)

Byleth said:


> bruh,,,,,
> 
> i literally hate having to be rushed to the emergency room for having a super bad migraine (like, i was vomiting everything I had consumed; meds, food, water— everything), so they give me an injection, yea?
> 
> ...



I know I suffer from them, but not as bad as this I don't think. Defo runs in the family though, my mum and I both get them regularly. Best way for me is to just curl up in a ball in a dark room until it shifts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've had this lingering headache all day, but its not a migraine. Been able to get on with things, its just been a bit annoying. I hope its not a cold


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2019)

Just read in the news that 2 teenagers pushed 3 others in front of a arriving train and 2 of them got killed by the train..
the teenagers that pushed them (on purpose) got barely any punishment.. 3 years of prison for killing 2 young humans.. 
wow, such hard punishment. They should get at least 10 years or even more, tzzz


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Just read in the news that 2 teenagers pushed 3 others in front of a arriving train and 2 of them got killed by the train..
> the teenagers that pushed them (on purpose) got barely any punishment.. 3 years of prison for killing 2 young humans..
> wow, such hard punishment. They should get at least 10 years or even more, tzzz



I guess they got away with such low time because "lol don't wanna **** up life for teenagers bc they don't kno what they're doing"

like yeah unless you have a mental disorder then you probably do, pfft.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I guess they got away with such low time because "lol don't wanna **** up life for teenagers bc they don't kno what they're doing"
> 
> like yeah unless you have a mental disorder then you probably do, pfft.



Yeah, probably.. let's just not think about the two lifes that got taken away or the lifes of the families and friends that got ruined because of them! Justice is sometimes so unfair, it's unbelievable.. don't even want to call this "justice" at that point. >.>


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2019)

They're doing this on purpose. They say they don't like me when I'm mad but THEY WON'T ****ING STOP! I HATE THEM SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 18, 2019)

Earlier this week I was stressed about everything but school. Now I'm just stressed about everything.

Its only midweek but it feels like its Friday, and not in a good way. I'm the lead role in two different important projects for two different classes. I've still got all my math to do, but I can't even think about that when I have to film for this government project. Plus we have another project that requires filming, but I need to be on-site for that-- and its winter break. And both days? Christmas Eve and New Years Eve. So I'm busy spending time with family. How in the world am I supposed to enjoy my holidays when I have to worry about this project that we only have a couple weeks after break to complete?

Still cant find my tablet pen. I feel like I've looked everywhere for it and it just won't show up. I don't know what to say to my commissioners, I feel dreadful. I can't draw without it, just plain and simple. 

I can't wait for winter break and even then I know I'll still be stressing out about _something_.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

I don’t know anymore.  I just don’t like being lonely.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 19, 2019)

bleh.

another yucky migraine...

gonan go to bed and hopefully it goes away bc im rlly not out here trying to go bsck to the hospital for an injection​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Yeah, probably.. let's just not think about the two lifes that got taken away or the lifes of the families and friends that got ruined because of them! Justice is sometimes so unfair, it's unbelievable.. don't even want to call this "justice" at that point. >.>



Yeah, that's what they do here for "kids" like that just because they're supposed to get a chance after doing certain things such as rape or whatever.. like okay unless you have some mental disorder that for some reason would make you do that no you don't deserve less punishment.. idfk what the justice system is thinking...

get some sex ed and stop watching things on the internet??


----------



## Soigne (Dec 19, 2019)

just spilled my guts to a boy while drunk last night and i hate it !! i hate it. i told myself i wasn't gonna do this anymore lollll ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

Woke up today and the spot right below the back of my neck is aching. Idk what to do about it but it's bothering me a lot.

Also the general state of politics in this country has got my anxiety all flared up. Unfortunately I don't know both sides of the argument since both my parents absolutely *love* Trump so I've just stayed out of everything regarding politics. I'm not too surprised that this happened but I'm still in complete despair about how divided everyone is. It makes me feel horrible.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 19, 2019)

I don't wanna sleep. But my body starts sleeping. Ugh. ;＿;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2019)

hope dawn is okay...


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 19, 2019)

Im missing 1 item from the scavenger to get full points so I need to go to the store for it  ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

My brain hurts :,)


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 19, 2019)

My PS Vita is starting to have some issues. Seems to be memory related. :/


----------



## Azzy (Dec 19, 2019)

Everything seems meaningless anymore TT_TT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

My back right below my neck is still aching really bad, and my lower back as well. I also have a mild headache; it's always just bad enough that it bothers me. I suppose I should probably take something for it before it gets worse.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

hulu has been down for hours and i just want to watch tv...


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Just hoping two of my friends respond to me soon to be honest.  Just feeling a bit lonely I suppose ^^’...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2019)

New E.T. ads. Thing should have stayed buried in the 80's, and I'm against that kind of thing. Thing creeped me out since I was a kid.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 19, 2019)

Spoiler: I HATE EVERYTHIN RN



My day at work was going just fine until my manager randomly brought up a customer who reported me a week or two ago. Her husband is a supervisor and she knows how the place I work goes, like rules and procedure and such. She reported me for sighing, which I didn't even realize I did, and my asst store manager had to talk to me about it.
Anyway fast forward to today. My manager says he was tired so I asked if he wanted me to put away the flour bags (they each weigh 40 pounds). He laughed, asked if I was for real, then said no blantly. Like damn I was just tryin to be nice he said he was tired. He then out of nowhere brings up the lady who reported me and tells me to get right and that if I have a problem with one more customer that he will see to it that I don't work there anymore. He basically threatened to fire me if one more customer reports me.

He just pisses me off. He doesn't get that he stressed me out that entire week because I was working 10 days in row during a busy time. I remember even before ThanksGiving being tired and borderline depressed. That is coming to be almost a month ago and yet here I am, thinking I was getting over it. I wasn't tired or stressed anymore, I was getting sleep, I was doing fine at my job and with the customers. But he had to threaten my job like that, sending me back down. I shouldn't be crying over a job that treats me like ****, doesn't pay the bills and makes me hate life. I don't have anythin holding me back, I could quit right now and be just fine, I have no one relying on me to bring in money and provide for. I don't even provide for me. And yet, I'm internally freakin out at work, wondering who's it gonna be that sets me off, what shift is it gonna be. It'll prob be an opening shift, cause I'm always tired and irritable. And I haven't even snapped at a customer, there has never been a time that I loose everything and **** hits the fan. I don't yell at customers. I've cried too many times already over my job that doesn't do me any good. Why doesn't he get that I feel as if he treats me like crap? Why is he such an ***HOLE.

I don't need this on my mind during the holiday season, I need to be focused on doing my job fast cause it's only gonna get worse from here. Christmas is coming in just a few days and I can't be pre-occupied with the thought of losing my job if some ***hole wants to ruin my day. Maybe that ***** should have asked me what's wrong instead of being a ****ing **** and reporting me. No one seems to ****ing care.

AND to top off the end of my day, the decorators messed up on a cake order and I had to hear it from a customer. She then places another intricate order so I have to write out the notes for it and really describe what she wants. We tell customers to bring in a picture of what they want, but she said she can't, ***** my unsavvy tech *** can print a picture from my phone. She was already mad about her previous cake so I took pics with my phone, sent them to my manager so he could send them to a decorator since I don't have any of their numbers. He just goes on about how they are off the clock and that the customer can call in and say what she wants. UH NO, THEY ALREADY MESSED UP A PHONE ORDER WITH THAT LADY.

I'm just so ready to give up. I don't want to take this anymore. I keep seeing myself get mad at a customer or my manager that I just throw my apron down and walk out.


*TL;DR* I'm such a stupid emotionally weak person that I'm crying over the frustration of a job I don't even need. My manager threatened to fire me if one more customer reports me, right before the holidays too so that can be forever on my mind as I work. My job should not keep sending me into a depression like state yet I'm back at it again after I was doing fine and getting over it.


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2019)

anyways i’m dead inside how bout u guys


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Zane said:


> anyways i’m dead inside how bout u guys



Holiday shopping can do that.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2019)

Zane said:


> anyways i’m dead inside how bout u guys



somewhat, my paper that is due next year (jan 17th) is doing that to me.

also the amount of books the librarians buy to the library and never take down old ones to the basement ugh.

also cold af can i has summer pls


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 20, 2019)

I
Can not
****ing
BELIEVE MY MANAGER

He wakes me up to tell me to come in to work today, after he already threatened to fire me literally yesterday. ON MY GOD DAMN DAY OFF because 'we're busy'. LIKE **** WE'RE BUSY, maybe he should have made the schedule better and not **** me over this early in the morning. I'm too pissed off to deal with anyone and this complete **** today, but I'm sure he'll tell me to not come in with an attitude and get mad at _me_, reminding me he'll fire me. DO IT. YOU'LL DO ME A ****ING HUGE FAVOUR.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 20, 2019)

none of my friends want to see me after my surgery in a few months


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 20, 2019)

Not feeling good atm..

I talked to my grandma earlier before she went to work; anddd bleh.

My grandma thinks from when I had my old job, I suffered from a mini stroke due to stress and stuff? I didn’t even know you could have strokes at the age I’m at. Well, if I did have one, I guess that explains why I can’t really remember anything anymore... ;;​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Not feeling good atm..
> 
> I talked to my grandma earlier before she went to work; anddd bleh.
> 
> My grandma thinks from when I had my old job, I suffered from a mini stroke due to stress and stuff? I didn’t even know you could have strokes at the age I’m at. Well, if I did have one, I guess that explains why I can’t really remember anything anymore... ;;​



You can, but yeah sometimes you don't notice them until someone might point it out or you feel weird.

I have bad working memory due to my Asperger but yeah I wouldn't be surprised if me or anyone would end up with one today's society is stressful as hell


----------



## Soigne (Dec 20, 2019)

i think i'm ruining my chances with this guy i've been talking to for a bit!! and i can't tell if i'm doing it on purpose or not !!!! aaaaa


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Not feeling good atm..
> 
> I talked to my grandma earlier before she went to work; anddd bleh.
> 
> My grandma thinks from when I had my old job, I suffered from a mini stroke due to stress and stuff? I didn?t even know you could have strokes at the age I?m at. Well, if I did have one, I guess that explains why I can?t really remember anything anymore... ;;​



There is testing that can be carried out to confirm that. If you suspect it see a doctor. Sometimes lifestyle changes need to be made.  

It can happen at any age. My friend had one around age 20.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2019)

^Yeah might be a good idea to test but yeah it's not only for old people and such :3 I really hope you didn't have one though, those things are scary for sure... @Byleth

Also maan boring friday nothing on tv and i cant go sleep yet...might just play some pinball lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2019)

I want to do some more stuff with my room but my lower back is hurting so much today. 

I've been thinking about doing some yoga with Wii Fit but I'm binge watching the Simpsons marathon on FXX and I don't want to turn it off lol rip


----------



## namiieco (Dec 20, 2019)

been insanely unproductive today


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 20, 2019)

My hair were almost completely white, no color in it after bleaching, just a slight pink at one spot but since I wanted to go for pink it's not a problem.. well. For whatever reason my hair turned pinkish purple/blue.. I didn't add any blue in the hairdye and I had no blue in my hair anymore.. pfff


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2019)

I slept in until 3 pm today.... lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 20, 2019)

Anxiety is killing me.

I am fearful, for no reason. I know I’m super anxious when I start to pick at my face. I haven’t stopped picking at my skin/face at all today... I feel like something bad is going to happen (I don’t know what but I think I have a good feeling on what it may be)... I’m worried my mom’s biopsy will come back positive for cancer- She was supposed to get her results today but she wanted to get them AFTER Christmas, just in case, God forbid something is wrong with her... so we play the waiting game and picking at face game until you get facial infections. I hate having anxiety. My pills don’t seem to be working for me anymore...​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2019)

I didn't tell my English how I felt about him. I view him as a father figure. I had a breakdown in his class and didn't do the final. I'll be taking it when I get back. But I did have a conversation with him after school. He was kind and all, but he doesn't know my emotions toward him. I did give him that letter alongside his gift this morning. He just hasn't read it yet. I guess I feel misunderstood, and I'm just containing all these feelings inside. I don't know.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2019)

The suspense for getting balloon tickets is killing me lmao

Also I'm wrapping gifts and I keep forgetting to put the item upside down before I wrap it lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 20, 2019)

Last minute holiday shopping because family is too busy to think about what they want, but it was too early to think about it before. Hillshire Farms sausage sampler.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 20, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I
> Can not
> ****ing
> BELIEVE MY MANAGER
> ...



An update on this, my manager wakes me up at 7:20am, 20 minutes after the store has opened telling me I have to come in because it's busy. _20 minutes after the store has opened._ So I say I'll come in cause I really don't have a choice. When I go there at 10am, I was so pissed. The registers were not any busier then they were at 10am yesterday when I went into work. But throu out the day I'm thinking okay maybe there will be more of a rush during lunch time. There was not. I did not need to be there today, it was not busy. There was an opener, mid shift and closer for the day, nothing was out of place for shifts. Instead he wakes me up (and I really hate being waken up) at 7am, telling me lies and that I have to come in. I already had plans for today that would have been completely ruined had my dad not helped.

Not only that, but Monday I was originally off. He puts up the new schedule and makes me work Monday. Yesterday was my last day off, and I feel like my week is ruined. He didn't even TELL ME that he put me for Monday, he just did. For all he knows I could have had plans on Monday. He also made me work longer on Xmas Eve, which like **** I'm not doing. The store closes at 8pm that day and he puts me for 10pm. There is no way in **** I am staying there that late on Xmas Eve when he keeps doing stuff like this to me.

I swear to God he wants me fired, or he wants me to quit so he doesn't have to go do all the paper work. And as it turns out, he can't even just outright fire me, I have to be written up 3 times before he can fire me. I know for a fact he has written me up zero times, because I have to sign off on it. I don't know if its the holiday stress getting to him or what, but even if it is I will gladly take my happy *** elsewhere and find a new job


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 20, 2019)

Also went to 3 different stores for dairy free sour cream and we can't find it.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2019)

Nevermind, me just being a goof


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

It's almost 2:20 am and again I'm just feeling bad in general. I feel so bad for myself, wishing that things could be different. I don't even want to go to see family for Christmas, I'm too mentally and emotionally overwhelmed to handle even the amount of stimulation I've been giving myself.


I almost need to just spend a week sitting in a dark room with some music and nothing else.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 21, 2019)

i spent so much money this month TT___TT
mostly on going out & getting christmas gifts


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> i spent so much money this month TT___TT
> mostly on going out & getting christmas gifts



Know that feeling! This time of year is just so expensive! My bank account is looking sad and a quarter of December's paycheck is going straight to my credit card.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 21, 2019)

Don't particularly fancy staying at the vets all over Christmas, mind you with having a poorly dog I might just have to


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> -snip-


Yeah, I was about to say that there must be some process to go through to get fired, rather than outright firing you. I know for us we need 2 written warnings, and on the third one you're out (I have one right now by the way lmao). To get fired on the spot you'd need to do something that counts as serious misconduct, like stealing or something. Maybe the stress is getting to him, or it could be upper management putting stress on him too (like the store owner/manager). My manager always lashes out or gives us the silent treatment when something has gone wrong higher up involving her. But regardless, your manager should act a bit more professionally than that. Have you tried talking or emailing your store owner? You can try to remain anonymous that way. You could even ask for a department change if you'd like?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oldcatlady said:


> i spent so much money this month TT___TT
> mostly on going out & getting christmas gifts



omg same >_<
between bills, gifts, going out and me buying stuff for myself I don't want to know how much I've spent ^^"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> i spent so much money this month TT___TT
> mostly on going out & getting christmas gifts



Feels, not too much on gifts but all the goddamn foods and bills here. And hopefully this store will put up some dresses so I can spend even more


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2019)

Cold as hell.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 21, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> Yeah, I was about to say that there must be some process to go through to get fired, rather than outright firing you. I know for us we need 2 written warnings, and on the third one you're out (I have one right now by the way lmao). To get fired on the spot you'd need to do something that counts as serious misconduct, like stealing or something. Maybe the stress is getting to him, or it could be upper management putting stress on him too (like the store owner/manager). My manager always lashes out or gives us the silent treatment when something has gone wrong higher up involving her. But regardless, your manager should act a bit more professionally than that. Have you tried talking or emailing your store owner? You can try to remain anonymous that way. You could even ask for a department change if you'd like?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Even thou I work in a grocery store, our job is supposed to be extremly customer service friendly, we're supposed to be that company that bends over backwards for customers and their whims with a smile on our faces. I recenrly had to watch a video saying we are no longer supposed to say 'no problem' when answering a customer cause it _implys_ there was a problem :///////// I've been told that I can get fired based on how I treat customers alone. It's not even like I'm yelling at customers.

In order to work at a different department I'd have to talk to the manager of that department and possibly the store manager. My current manager also has to approve of me going in a new department, leaving my current one which I already know he won't do. He calls me in too much to have me leave, since I almost always 99.999999% always come in when called. The only time I don't come in was when I get called at 4am and that's because I was asleep.

My manager just doesn't get that _he_ is the source of the stress; changing my hours without telling me, putting on days that I was off for, threatening to fire me which scares me a little cause I don't want my first job to end cause I got fired, I'd rather quit then get fired. It also sucks cause customers will report employees on any single little thing. He continues to get mad at me when other employees on my department have done much worse then I have yet they haven't been demoted in the slightest.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

Me: *literally suffering in my room because I'm drowning in self pity for my stupid mental health issues*

My parents: *CAN YOU DO THESE SEVEN THINGS FOR ME?*

*yelling for no damn reason in the living room*

*complaining that the dishes haven't been washed Like I'm lazy or something*

*generally showing no empathy for my mental health*


----------



## Circus (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm hungry, it's two hours past my lunchtime because I had to perform in this stupid dance performance that I didn't want to do in the first place because I hate dance. Luckily I'm almost home, so I see a bagel in my future.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 21, 2019)

family's coming over. feel a bit sick. don't want to talk to anyone.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 21, 2019)

People are behaving a bit rude to me today and I'm honestly just over it lol ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2019)

this store not putting up stuff from this brand that people keep asking for lol, just this one other that no one wants? lolll


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 21, 2019)

Just got a bad news that tells one of my dearest & oldest friends leaving. Feels so sad and crying. Please don't go..


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 21, 2019)

grooviestbaby said:


> People are behaving a bit rude to me today and I'm honestly just over it lol ugh



I hate when that happens.  I hope people start being nicer to you soon!


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 21, 2019)

Lavamaize said:


> I hate when that happens.  I hope people start being nicer to you soon!



aw shucks, thanks!! :') i'm trying to block it out haha people will be people


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2019)

had a bad argument with someone yesterday & still feeling sick and sad over it.. idk if i even wanna be friends anymore even tho he clearly wants to but blegh. Some things are too hard to look past to keep seeing the good in someone.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2019)

I wanna buy these things but they never put i up like.. bruuh stop teasing us


----------



## Dim (Dec 21, 2019)

grooviestbaby said:


> People are behaving a bit rude to me today and I'm honestly just over it lol ugh


Yeah same. I can't even go to the restroom at work without coworkers kicking the door really loud for no good reason! >:[


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 21, 2019)

My mom won't allow me to burn candles (WITH MY SUPERVISION) anymore and I'm so over it. I can't enjoy anything


----------



## Romaki (Dec 21, 2019)

Just found out that Slay the Spire got a physical release last month, really would have loved to wish for the Switch version for Christmas if I had known that was a thing. At least it's not a super rare run that people resell for like double the value.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 22, 2019)

I feel better than I have been, but I still dunno where in the world my tablet pen is. On top of that, I totally forgot to turn in the Wendell wish, because I was so worried about my pen and how I wanted to draw my submission digitally that I just didn't do it, when I finally remembered I could just submit it without the drawing and just get less birthday tickets, replies were closed. 

I'm less disappointed than I am depressed, but god, am I really disappointed. At least the advent calendar starts. That's my favorite event.


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2019)

also for some reason I thought if you bred a female Jellicent it would only breed female Frillish. Lol. Now I'm reconsidering if I wanna shiny hunt this, with my luck I know if I hatch a shiny it'll be a male. -v-


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 22, 2019)

Someone pointed out that I sound sicker (I've been sick for like 3 days now) and I realized they are right. I'm more congested, I'm constantly swallowing snot (sorry) and because of this I'm coughing now. At work. Where I deal with food. All the time. Send help. I've resorted to breathing throu my mouth at home cause breathing like a normal person is hard rn.

Also just usually work stuff, like how there was alot of crap left to do today and only one person to do all that ctap on top of the usual closing crap. Me, it's me I'm that one person. I left at like 11:52 and the department isn't as clean as I usually make it. Plus I still had to price out 30+ pecan pies but god dammit I refuse to stay till well after midnight. I have stuff to do and places to be (in my bed).


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 22, 2019)

annoying petty argument with my SO and i can't drop my pride for some reason


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Someone pointed out that I sound sicker (I've been sick for like 3 days now) and I realized they are right. I'm more congested, I'm constantly swallowing snot (sorry) and because of this I'm coughing now. At work. Where I deal with food. All the time. Send help. I've resorted to breathing throu my mouth at home cause breathing like a normal person is hard rn.
> 
> Also just usually work stuff, like how there was alot of crap left to do today and only one person to do all that ctap on top of the usual closing crap. Me, it's me I'm that one person. I left at like 11:52 and the department isn't as clean as I usually make it. Plus I still had to price out 30+ pecan pies but god dammit I refuse to stay till well after midnight. I have stuff to do and places to be (in my bed).



Sorry to hear you?re sick, friendo.  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Dec 22, 2019)

I keep having nightmares of having to either interact with or avoid my ex. This has been happening for well over a year now, and I can't make it stop. I'm sick and tired of losing sleep because of being terrified of him finding me and forcing me back into that toxic and abused lifestyle--even though I know it won't ever happen, I keep having horrible dreams anyway. I hate it. 
Not only that, but I can't even go about my day without being reminded of that past turmoil at least once everyday. I can't even improve my mental health because something will remind me and force me to go through the motions and waves of fury all over again. I've been trying so hard to let it leave my head, but to no avail, because my anger is still bottled up and pouring out, to such a degree that I'm furious I let it get that bad (even knowing that the situation had never been my fault, I still always feel like I should've known, should've detected the problem sooner and booked it before it got worse). I'm just so tired of it... It's hard to think it'll get better before it gets worse, but the dreams have lessened in their intensity over the time, at least. I long for the day I stop having them almost every night. I really need some peace in my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2019)

Found this cute game called Penguin Isle where u download apps but hell it drains so much battery and phone gets hot too fast.. meh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2019)

I kinda want an orange balloon but I'll never have enough to pay for one 

Also I want to go outside but it's so cold... I'm already getting cabin fever and it's nowhere near the end of March T__T


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2019)

People not looking up correct facts and just making dumb memes from things.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 22, 2019)

I have to go to work in an hour, so I have to start getting ready. I didn't leave work till damn near midnight last night, and today is worse cause the store closes an hour earlier on Sundays.

It's only the 22nd, and it's gonna get worse and worse till Christmas Eve. The store is closed Christmas Day but I have to go back to work the next day and who knows how many more days in a row after that?


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2019)

so tired of being sad


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 22, 2019)

Christmas has totally robbed me


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 22, 2019)

I’ve had a crappy day today capitalized with the letter “C”.  The word of the day is “crap” because that’s how my day has gone.  Enough said.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 22, 2019)

Time to dissociate ahahahshfjsnfnsng 

I’m just; bleh rn? I had a good day but when I come back to my mom’s I just get super sad and anxious ;w;​


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 22, 2019)

Nevermind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2019)

I've just been tired throughout the day :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2019)

I can't hunt for shiny Growlithe in Lets Go Eevee T__T

Also I'm so tired of my dad getting mad at every single thing I do. I wish he would just take a chill pill, I already feel like an idiot all the time and he just exacerbates that feeling.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 22, 2019)

i seem to be losing sight of the point in life


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2019)

Felt exhausted throughout the entire day and didn't feel up to doing much. I think it's because I'm almost starting my menstrual cycle again. :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 23, 2019)

Well. As much as I enjoy the holidays, my stepdad never fails to find a way to ruin it. He’s being totally arrogant, rude, and inconsiderate towards my mother. She was eating dinner, had been working all day- and he had yelled at her to get off her lazy butt and do the dishes... I’m so irritated... she deserves sooo much better than what she bargained/settled for. :/​


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2019)

I’m feeling depressed...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 23, 2019)

i got so emotional, on such a spur of the moment. it was actually overwhelming.
i am just in shock. wow.
but i think that i'm really, really moving on to healing. i really do.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 23, 2019)

Soigne said:


> i seem to be losing sight of the point in life



Mine right now seems to be finding something to enjoy, despite other peoples efforts.


----------



## maple22 (Dec 23, 2019)

I've barely been able to go a single day lately without arguing with my mother...


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 23, 2019)

ofc i waited til the last minute to do these exams


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2019)

loggin into tbt on phone sucks but the things we do for pixels


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2019)

Sheila said:


> loggin into tbt on phone sucks but the things we do for pixels



Trueeee lol 


I went to sleep around midnight last night and yet I still woke up at like 1pm. I have no clue why I keep sleeping so much, but it's making my body want tio stay up super late which I don't want to do hdhsiwbwv


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2019)

I'd rather have warm weather.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2019)

I want to go outside but honestly my dad's presence here makes me really nervous and stressed out so I can't leave my room until he leaves T__T

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my mom wonders why I never want to come home, huh idk probably because all you guys ever do is ****ing yell at each other all the time??? Yeah that's not stressful at all.


My heart is racing now .-.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 23, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Trueeee lol
> 
> 
> I went to sleep around midnight last night and yet I still woke up at like 1pm. I have no clue why I keep sleeping so much, but it's making my body want tio stay up super late which I don't want to do hdhsiwbwv



Yo same! My internal clock has been more thrown off then usually this past week, and I'm not even sure why. Stress? Idk. I normally am a night owl, and I've been working late shifts, but lately I'll be up till damn 3am, which is not normal of me and I won't be an ounce tired. I normally go to sleep at midnight weather I work late or not at all that day. I then wake up later then usual, I'm sure I'd wake up much later if it not for the stress of my job waking me up.

In general I've been so stressed and I feel like I can't take anymore but I keep taking it. Customers are being rude, I always have so much crap to do, my manager decided to take a day off yesterday even thou it's freakin holiday time and he shouldn't get to have a day off while everyone else works their ***es off. I hate working here and I literally can not find a job that I think I will be qualified for fast enough. I could a single possible job I found but still, I would need to find more. Not only that but a customer complained about me so if one more customer complains then I'm going to get my first write up, one step closer to my manager firing me.

There are times I just want to give up on everythin, walk out and cry. But I can't do that at work cause I'm far too busy.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2019)

Nevermind, feeling much better now.  :]


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2019)

This job makes me anxious. :c


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 23, 2019)

Spoiler: All I ever do is complain



I dropped a tray of pies on the floor cause the oven was going off and I didn't want them to burn. Also a customer reported me today. If one more customer reports me then I'm going to get written up. I'm not joking my asst store manager told me.

Everythin just sucks. It isn't even Christmas Eve yet and I can't take it. I'm always full of negativity, I'm always stressed, I'm almost always tired at work, and I've been like this since mid or late November, atleast a week before ThanksGiving. All I ever do is complain cause I feel like everythin sucks, no one is happy around me cause I complain and I'm not happy with anythin in life rn. Everythin is a rush and nothing brings me any sort of joy anymore. Even looking at other jobs and their qualifications I feel bad cause I'm not qualified even if the job sounds like somethin I'd like to do. I'm not even job searching as much as I do complain cause when I get home I'm tired.

I really just want to take like a full week off in January, after all of this holiday **** but I'm sure my manager will be none to pleased, on top of we are going to be down an employee in January so I'm bound to be pushed the slack. Not only that but I'm sure my parents will be like 'suck it up you can't just not go to work cause you don't want to'.



*TL;DR* I just want this to all be over, but the worse has yet to come. I'm drained and I can't enjoy things anymore. Watch me get fired or written up tomorrow.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2019)

This will be my last trip seeing you. I can't do this anymore.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 24, 2019)

Brother woke me upppp arouuund 6:00 AM.

I went to bed around 2:30 AM. Life, why must you do this to me? 

I’m so tired, but at least I’ll go to bed on time tonight xD​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2019)

Tiredddddd


----------



## SCORPA15 (Dec 24, 2019)

A piece of my filling fell out yesterday, I don't have good teeth but it would be nice to have them looking good again.
It's been a big insecurity of mine for a number of years, and I find that it's stopped me from pursuing relationships and doing other things in my life.
I've been thinking about getting composite bonding but if i'm spending a lot of money on it anyway I feel like I may as well go for a long term solution.
I don't know what I should do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2019)

I hate my life .-.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate my life .-.



If you ever want to vent, I'll be here ❤ hope things get better c:


----------



## Soigne (Dec 24, 2019)

i can't stop getting sick


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2019)

Will this headache stop nagging me, please.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, screw this. Over the break, we have got to get my grandparents hearing aids - whether they like it or not. I don't want to hear my mother's persistent self-pity parties.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 24, 2019)

Sooo annoyed by my unhealthy habits.

I haven’t eaten anything today; I’m too scared (I’m worried my stepdad will yell at me? It’s always been like this... too scared to eat in my own house). 

I slept until 1:30 PM. Bleh. I just... hate this ): I feel yucky and I really hate when I’m too scared to take care of myself :/​


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate my life .-.



Hey, friendo.  Sorry you’re feeling this way.  If you ever want to talk about it I’m here for you!


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> This will be my last trip seeing you. I can't do this anymore.



This isn't your ex(?) again, is it?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2019)

I've been so unproductive lately.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 24, 2019)

I just found out there was a Trolley up north called the South Lake Union Trolley. I could have got a shirt that says "Ride the S.L.U.T."


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2019)

Family makes fun of me for being a germaphobe yet they never wash their hands and they shove their hands and fingers in all sorts of nasty places -___-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2019)

Waiting for my family to shut the hell up so I can read my goddamn book.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 24, 2019)

well after one stint in the hospital today it’s safe to say i’m at death’s door. god. it feels like i won’t survive the night. but i know i’m just being dramatic. 

anyone else ever consider committing a crime for some water? i have never craved anything more in my life than for one glass of cold water today. and yet i can’t drink anything without it coming immediately back up. 

all on christmas eve, as well. absolutely stunning.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2019)

The one person I may potentially be interested in just told me that he's been crushing on this girl friend of his for the last three years and told me he needs to make a move. But I could never bring myself to tell him that I like him as more than a friend cause I'm hella awkward and I have no clue how to be flirty and cute or whatever without internally barfing at myself.


Guess I really will be a hermit for the rest of my life.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 25, 2019)

My mom is so volatile.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 25, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The one person I may potentially be interested in just told me that he's been crushing on this girl friend of his for the last three years and told me he needs to make a move. But I could never bring myself to tell him that I like him as more than a friend cause I'm hella awkward and I have no clue how to be flirty and cute or whatever without internally barfing at myself.
> 
> 
> Guess I really will be a hermit for the rest of my life.



This. The girl I have a crush on HAS a bf. Seems like when I have crushes on girls they are off limits in some way shape or form. I don't even know if any of the girls I have liked would date a girl. Prob not. We can be hermits together :')

But 3 years like damn, wth. 3 YEARS.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 25, 2019)

Spoiler:  



It's really hurtful to know that the reason your mother wants you to eat or go to therapy is so that she doesn't get in trouble. That she won't be looked down on as the bad parent. If I try to stay positive, she would only pity herself more. "Why is she so positive? How does she have all that energy?" She would say. If I'm depressed, she would just flat out ignore me, or she would scream or laugh at me. She's so unpredictable. Even her humming makes me uncomfortable, just because I know that her mood will be quick to change. She brings others down to make herself feel better. I just want a family that gives me mental support and doesn't tear me down into pieces.


----------



## matt (Dec 25, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hurtful to know that the reason your mother wants you to eat or go to therapy is so that she doesn't get in trouble. That she won't be looked down on as the bad parent. If I try to stay positive, she would only pity herself more. "Why is she so positive? How does she have all that energy?" She would say. If I'm depressed, she would just flat out ignore me, or she would scream or laugh at me. She's so unpredictable. Even her humming makes me uncomfortable, just because I know that her mood will be quick to change. She brings others down to make herself feel better. I just want a family that gives me mental support and doesn't tear me down into pieces.



Sorry to hear that, I hope things get better for you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 25, 2019)

matt said:


> Sorry to hear that, I hope things get better for you



Thanks love. <3


----------



## Aquari (Dec 25, 2019)

Spoiler



My brother spent $110 on me this christmas, I kinda feel bad since we got into a bit of an argument a few weeks ago and i threw away his favorite screwdriver behind his back which costs him like 20-30$....


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2019)

My speakers. Something's off about them; I hate low-quality headphones/speakers!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2019)

Nevermind.  I was just being cynical and feeling down.  And no one likes a cynic, especially on Christmas.  I’m feeling better now and... I’m sorry.


----------



## Licorice (Dec 25, 2019)

I love my mom but can't stand to be around her. She won't stop using racial slurs and every time she opens her mouth it's something homophobic or terrible about other races.


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2019)

the battery on my phone seems to have bit the dust


----------



## matt (Dec 26, 2019)

Zane said:


> the battery on my phone seems to have bit the dust



Charge it &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 26, 2019)

What a ****ing *****.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 26, 2019)

i have rly sharp awful pains in my stomach and ik it's not period cramp so i'm kinda worried D: every time i breathe it hurts, i'm hoping it's just bc i eat so much yday but it feels rly serious


----------



## matt (Dec 26, 2019)

mogyay said:


> i have rly sharp awful pains in my stomach and ik it's not period cramp so i'm kinda worried D: every time i breathe it hurts, i'm hoping it's just bc i eat so much yday but it feels rly serious



Hope things get better for you mog. Could be inflammation in your bowels, maybe worth getting it looked at.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

The only problem with my dad being gone is that he didn't go grocery shopping before he left so there's not much food here. I don't have a license so I can't go myself, and my mom isn't well enough to drive.

Been practically starving myself for the last three days :,)


----------



## matt (Dec 26, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The only problem with my dad being gone is that he didn't go grocery shopping before he left so there's not much food here. I don't have a license so I can't go myself, and my mom isn't well enough to drive.
> 
> Been practically starving myself for the last three days :,)


Don't you have a convenience store nearby?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

matt said:


> Don't you have a convenience store nearby?



There's a Dollar General that isn't too far from our house but it's still a good distance away unless I ride my bike.
And tbh I just thought about this but i don't even know if we have the money to buy any food rn. Whoops. I have money but I won't be back at work until next month so what money I have is all I have until then.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)

procrastination


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 26, 2019)

My family is about to come over. They ususally stay over for the holidays, but I'm a little more anxious than usual. I'm worried of what they will think of me and my contamination rituals. They already know about it - it's just, it's grown to be much more than compulsive hand washing and things. I dress a certain way to avoid getting germs or being contaminated, I sleep a certain way, I avoid touching certain things that I fear are dirty, etc. I'm nervous. They don't really understand too much about mental illnesses either, although my aunt seems to be more supportive than my mother. I hope all goes well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

^^Hopefully that worked out for you :>

I'm so bored and tired so I keep just scrolling through this forum, but honestly my mind is racing so much that I don't want to go to bed. Idk what to do.
Having ADD is always a fun time :/


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 27, 2019)

Lately, my Mac has been overheating when I use this site and I Get a message that pops up saying "_This web page is using significant energy. Closing it may improve the responsiveness of your Mac_." The fans just start to go crazy and just feels like the whole things gonna blow up.


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Lately, my Mac has been overheating when I use this site and I Get a message that pops up saying "_This web page is using significant energy. Closing it may improve the responsiveness of your Mac_." The fans just start to go crazy and just feels like the whole things gonna blow up.



It'll be the falling snow. It often causes people performance issues.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 27, 2019)

waking up with anxiety. i feel like i’m having heart failure just being in bed right now


----------



## Darby (Dec 27, 2019)

Hair in take out food... WHY??? The first time it happened I couldn’t swallow my own spit for four days. That was like twenty years ago. You’d think I’d quit eating out but I get hungry. Once I can swallow normally I totally eat my own cooking of course but eventually you just want a —— —- falafel. Anyway maybe I’m just super duper observant and expect too much but... YUCK!!! And it’s depressing as hell on top of the gag reflex. Well, at least I’ll never be over weight.


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

Darby said:


> Hair in take out food... WHY??? The first time it happened I couldn’t swallow my own spit for four days. That was like twenty years ago. You’d think I’d quit eating out but I get hungry. Once I can swallow normally I totally eat my own cooking of course but eventually you just want a —— —- falafel. Anyway maybe I’m just super duper observant and expect too much but... YUCK!!! And it’s depressing as hell on top of the gag reflex. Well, at least I’ll never be over weight.



I can't stand hair in food, it really puts me off. I see one hair and take it out and just can't stomach eating the rest


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 27, 2019)

My best friend and I aren't talking anymore. I feel like there hasn't been a whole lot of reciprocity in our relationship the past year or so but I'm still sad.


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

I've run out of Christmas chockies already


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 27, 2019)

My cousin still picks his boogers. 

They're gross.

- - - Post Merge - - -

^^ Seriously, I feel quite bugged by this.


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My cousin still picks his boogers.
> 
> They're gross.
> 
> ...



Lol I pick my boogers oops


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2019)

ive been seriously unproductive this week


----------



## Darby (Dec 27, 2019)

Just don’t pick your nose while preparing food for other people. So I gave my dog a treat and the little bugger bit me. He doesn’t mean to, he’s just crazy like that. And I burst into tears not because it hurt, it does but my God... My favorite restaurant and my dog both suck.


----------



## maple22 (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm kind of concerned because yesterday morning I got an email pretending to be Amazon, and this morning I got an email pretending to be Apple. Hope I didn't somehow end up on a mailing list.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 27, 2019)

matt said:


> Lol I pick my boogers oops



Well I mean my cousin picks his boogers and leaves it all over the place and touches everything :|


----------



## Dim (Dec 27, 2019)

matt said:


> Lol I pick my boogers oops


do you eat it?


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2019)

--


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 27, 2019)

Nox said:


> do you eat it?



Flashback to my second grade years. I'm a changed woman now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 27, 2019)

There are a lot of Amish romance novels.


----------



## hamster (Dec 28, 2019)

very dehydrated


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There are a lot of Amish romance novels.



okay i'm lowkey interested to read one for studies purpose now lol

also can my dad get his paranoid narcissistic control freak thumb out his ass pls and ty


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2019)

Omg haven't even boarded the first flight yet and already lost something. Goodbye my lovely bluetooth earbuds. When someone else finds ye they better love you lol. I'll have to order some more to home address so it can arrive by the time I get back... damn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hamster said:


> very dehydrated



This too.


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 28, 2019)

People are over here getting shiny pokemon with very little or no effort and I've hatched almost 1500 eggs still waiting for mine to show up lol


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

A hangover. Ugh..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2019)

RIP Sue Lyon


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2019)

i have to wake up at 8am for work tomorrow and it's already 1am


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2019)

I wish I had an aurora where my light blue balloon is rn aaaaa but I'm gonna have to wait to buy it even after the tinsel is sent out cuz I don't want it before my red balloon and dreamy popper ;(


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2019)

Coworkers needy. Want booze.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

I can’t get to sleep.  Usually I’m able to go to sleep once I take my night medicine.  time to be shot with a sleep tranquilizer dart


----------



## rianne (Dec 29, 2019)

My partner works night shift on New Year's Eve. It's petty but I'm gonna miss our NYE kiss tradition if it doesn't continue tis year. Last year, he drove over to my house after night shift and we shared a can of alcoholic something something. Idk I just feel a bit sad thinking of not carrying on the tradition. :<


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2019)

meh not excited for new year's

also all the things for the new year's event here how am i gonna make ittttt aaa


----------



## namiieco (Dec 29, 2019)

winter break is nearly over kill meeeee


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 29, 2019)

Just wanna stay at home like


----------



## mogyay (Dec 29, 2019)

i can't stop eating


----------



## Soigne (Dec 29, 2019)

can't describe how empty i feel other than that i am


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2019)

just thinking abt my paper gives me anxiety like how the **** am i gonna do this lol


----------



## matt (Dec 29, 2019)

Concerned as to why the 29th door on the belltree calendar hasn't become available


----------



## namiieco (Dec 29, 2019)

lmao the way people nitpick everything "wrong" with something over the internet


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2019)

also i understand why people might have their vm's closed but it's kinda annoying when they send u a vm and you can't just reply back (nothing personal since we have pms and such but it's a bit.. why? idk)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2019)

matt said:


> Concerned as to why the 29th door on the belltree calendar hasn't become available



I don't think there is a 29th door lol


It's weird cause while my dad was gone I had so much energy and got a lot done, but ever since he's been home I've had no motivation to do really anything. I wish he would just leave.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2019)

matt said:


> Concerned as to why the 29th door on the belltree calendar hasn't become available



yeah today's last

also i think they forgot to remove our raffle tix lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2019)

I wasn't told to keep today open for another family visit, and yet it's happening.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 29, 2019)

I have eaten a lot of junk food today and I feel fat and ugly now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Was probably over 2200 calories ugh 1321 calories in junk food snacks alone I won’t eat a lot tomorrow to make up for it


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 29, 2019)

Work tomorrow. I have to do an opening shift. I'm not gonna get good sleep, and I have trouble waking up and not being tired so early in the morning (I have to wake up at 4am). I also have to go to sleep in an hour and I don't want to.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 30, 2019)

I AM UPSETTI

Okay this is less anger than normal but sheesh, I have art to do, all digital, but I just... cant do it. Theres no drive. Damn my ADHD for being the way it is- cause it really just does whatever the heck it wants.

I guess I'll just draw what my brain wants to till I feel like it, lmao.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 30, 2019)

being ignored by someone i liked a lot


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 30, 2019)

hmmm... I defeated a SHINY GMAX KINGLER AND I DIDNT CATCH IT


----------



## Flare (Dec 30, 2019)

It would be nice if I could sleep at night again. It wasn’t bad at first but it’s been getting extremely annoying recently. Thankfully I don’t have any classes atm so it isn’t as terrible as it could be. 

Also I’m not sure if I should be a therapist tbh. The more I look into it and the more I hear stories about being one the more I get deeply concerned and confused about all this. I feel being a therapist isn’t going to let me express and do what I truly want to do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

michealsmells said:


> I AM UPSETTI
> 
> Okay this is less anger than normal but sheesh, I have art to do, all digital, but I just... cant do it. Theres no drive. Damn my ADHD for being the way it is- cause it really just does whatever the heck it wants.
> 
> I guess I'll just draw what my brain wants to till I feel like it, lmao.



Tbh I can kinda relate to this rn, I have some commissions to work on but my brain is randomly like HEY LET'S PLAY A PS2 GAME or HEY LET'S CLEAN THIS ROOM IN HERE, like it's just never ending lol :,,,,)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

So uhhhh I got a random bone poking out of my left wrist and I'm like really worried about it now. This is the wrist that I have carpal tunnel in. When I first noticed it my body went into panic mode and I nearly passed out. Feeling okay now, but when I showed my mom she got worried and said that I probably red to have it x-rayed.


I really hope I didn't damage my wrist


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 30, 2019)

Family is gross.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

My side is killing me! Might be something wrong w/ my liver.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 30, 2019)

One of my favorite childhood actors just died :'(


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2019)

so damn tired and i might need to start write tomorrow ugh i hate new year's

also think i had like a bad egg or stuff cause i feel bit nauseaous


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

I found out that the thing in my wrist is very likely a Ganglion Cyst, and depending on the severity I might have to undergo surgery to have it removed. I'm sure whatever the result I'll end up wearing a splint for a few weeks (not a good sign for my piano practice!) 

I know I have carpal tunnel in that wrist, likely from playing piano and being so stressed that my body is super tense, so my joints and nerves flared up and now I have this stupid thing to deal with. Life never gives me a break.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 31, 2019)

Meth head keeps taking my cookies.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 31, 2019)

In a TON of pain from falling the other day... sprained my ankle and have three swollen contusions (bruises), on my body. And then, my whole body is just sore from collapsing so hard on the floor.. 

I took some Alleve, but that hasn’t helped like at all... ;u;

I am not ready for the rest of the week D:​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Meth head keeps taking my cookies.



who do u live with or where do u go?? 

also feeling a bit cold and tum still kinda hurts from yesterday :c


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 31, 2019)

Sheila said:


> who do u live with or where do u go??
> 
> also feeling a bit cold and tum still kinda hurts from yesterday :c



This was at work.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm so uncomfortable


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This was at work.



oh.. uh be careful

also **** my tum is still feeling messy hope it gets better


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 31, 2019)

My little Luna seems to get worse again.. she got all her teeth removed to exactly prevent this of happening again and it's starting all over again. FFS she is just a bit over 1 year and it's her idk 15th visit to tve Veterinaire already. I feel so bad for her U.U


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> My little Luna seems to get worse again.. she got all her teeth removed to exactly prevent this of happening again and it's starting all over again. FFS she is just a bit over 1 year and it's her idk 15th visit to tve Veterinaire already. I feel so bad for her U.U



: ((( i'm sorry v.v

also ugh glad i'm not gonna go anywhere except maybe grandmas if it doesn't get worse my head hurts ugh


----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2019)

how is it already the last day of 2019?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

Been awake for almost 24 hours and I'm still not tired enough to go to sleep :,)


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 31, 2019)

I hate feeling really bloated when I've hardly even eaten anything


----------



## Soigne (Dec 31, 2019)

i'm not sure how i am about 4 months shy of my degree... everything is happening so quickly and i feel like i can't keep up.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2019)

It isn't 4:00 yet...a.k.a. DRINKY TIME!!


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

My sore throat  woke me up at 3am last night I couldn't sleep thereafter


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

My grandma.. She said they'd be home by now (around 8 pm) but neither she nor my eldest cousin have given me a call.. I'll guess I can wait like half an hour more but otherwise I'll just stay at home


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Sheila said:


> My grandma.. She said they'd be home by now (around 8 pm) but neither she nor my eldest cousin have given me a call.. I'll guess I can wait like half an hour more but otherwise I'll just stay at home



Maybe gone to McDonald's for a cheeky mcflurry I tend to do that sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

matt said:


> Maybe gone to McDonald's for a cheeky mcflurry I tend to do that sometimes



Yes I'm starting to believe she'd done that or something else.. like they are kinda getting late esp. since my cousin got small kiddos as well weren't they supposed to sleep..oh well we'll see.


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2019)

A little bummed that we had to end our trip a day early. We were meant to go to a friends New Years party and they were letting us stay at theirs overnight so we didn't extend our hotel room, but then realised this morning that the last train back to the city tonight is 9pm and then the trains/buses aren't running tomorrow. And then we would also be travelling in different directions home from there so it would have been extortionate to arrange two private hires.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 31, 2019)

**** THIS PERIOD


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 31, 2019)

okay some relatives came over. This morning i woke up quite early so i tried to go to sleep but their baby/toddler was crying very loudly. I couldn't sleep so i woke up. I asked them whats going on and he had a tantrum or something for no reason. I wanted to pinch or slap the baby/toddler but they would be like "What the **** man, he is just a kid" I don't know how other people was sleeping through it

also 2 days till driving licence test. I'm stressed.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 31, 2019)

Spending my New Years Eve sick.
I have a curse. This happens every year.
Usually I blame it on the convention, but I haven't left the darn house in a week sobs.


----------



## Zane (Dec 31, 2019)

I've got a migraine to ring in the new year 8)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 31, 2019)

Sheila said:


> oh.. uh be careful
> 
> also **** my tum is still feeling messy hope it gets better



It's a coworker. She tried to to do a spit take on me. That's what you call it when suddenly have to laugh while having a mouth full of drink. I actually dodged it by stepping back, she just got my shoe wet. She looked mad that she missed my front. Still apologized, and tried to wipe off my shoe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I've got a migraine to ring in the new year 8)



Hope you feel better. Not a good time to try to sleep it off.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 31, 2019)

WHY ARE The raid bots are so weak in pokemon shield
and i try to ask people to help but no one answers online


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 31, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> WHY ARE The raid bots are so weak in pokemon shield
> and i try to ask people to help but no one answers online



I'm trying to do that too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2020)

WHY DO I KEEP STAYING UP SUPER LATE NFHFHFBFHDY


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> WHY DO I KEEP STAYING UP SUPER LATE NFHFHFBFHDY



If it makes you feel any better, it _is_ New Year’s, so you could consider this one a freebie XD


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 1, 2020)

Quite nervous about tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2020)

I've a great feeling I might fail this paper bc honestly I have no idea how to write this. None at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2020)

Sheila said:


> I've a great feeling I might fail this paper bc honestly I have no idea how to write this. None at all.



This was basically me with my final paper for Music History. It was so bad I didn't get the writing credit for the class lol. Idk what grade I got on it and honestly at this point I don't really care


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This was basically me with my final paper for Music History. It was so bad I didn't get the writing credit for the class lol. Idk what grade I got on it and honestly at this point I don't really care



Omg mood.. D: But it's more like I don't understand the questions and I have like no one to ask for now ugh.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 1, 2020)

I accidentally kinda stabbed my pinkie finger while tryin to cut a stromboli today


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Jan 1, 2020)

I woke up today to discover my iPad had deleted everything in my photo reel while I slept. I had pictures and projects on there from as far back as 2016. It wouldn't let me back them up, and it corrupted them all yesterday. Today, all of them are gone, and I can't get them back or replace them. Happy friggin new year.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 1, 2020)

We had a bit of a dilemma earlier - one of our toilets became clogged, the washer overflowed with water, and the kitchen sink is backed up with dirty water. The toilet was fixed, but not the other two. Someone will come over tomorrow morning to fix the washer - and of course, it will cost quite a bit of money. Things like that just make me feel all depressed.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 1, 2020)

How is it my manager changed my schedule already so that not only do I work an extra day now but I lost 2 hours from the previous schedule. How. Why.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Jan 1, 2020)

When I say something that accidentally turned out to be insensitive but don't realize it because of my severe social anxiety.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

Metal Scorpion said:


> When I say something that accidentally turned out to be insensitive but don't realize it because of my severe social anxiety.



don't feel too bad though most things are "insensitive" these days...

anyways 6 hours tomorrow as well work be killin me aaand that dumb essay


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

WHY ARE PEACHES SO EXPENSIVE UGHHHHHH :,,,,(

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apparently I got a warning for being rude and I honestly wasn't even trying to be rude


I feel like such an idiot now T____T


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm bothered by how expensive even community college is. I love seeing my bank account drop $2,000 at the beginning of the semester,, not to mention I haven't even bought all of my textbooks yet, lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

yeah textbooks are hell

reminds me i still need to get some hhhhh heyyy


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 2, 2020)

Sheila said:


> yeah textbooks are hell
> 
> reminds me i still need to get some hhhhh heyyy



I recommend trying to use thriftbooks! Sometimes if you get lucky people will be selling the textbook you need for like a fraction of the price that it goes for in a bookstore or on campus. Pretty cool imo, but I can never find mine on there haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

Strahberri said:


> I recommend trying to use thriftbooks! Sometimes if you get lucky people will be selling the textbook you need for like a fraction of the price that it goes for in a bookstore or on campus. Pretty cool imo, but I can never find mine on there haha



yeah we have those stores here as well. though literature studies are kinda popular plus sometimes u need certain editions so yea thanks tho c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

It's funny how one little thing can just friggin ruin my whole entire day and then some :,,,)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's funny how one little thing can just friggin ruin my whole entire day and then some :,,,)



mood..same here sometimes.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> WHY ARE PEACHES SO EXPENSIVE UGHHHHHH :,,,,(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



_You_ got a warning? For wat, the heck.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> _You_ got a warning? For wat, the heck.



I guess cause I mentioned a specific user (in this case, I was upset that Miharu got to something before I could and I actually said her username). I really didn't mean to be rude at all though, and if anyone interpreted it that way then I feel like ****. Miharu is such a lovely, nice person and she doesn't deserve to hear the crap that I spew sometimes. I didn't intend a rude tone, but I guess that's the way it was interpreted and I feel really bad about that.

So I guess I prob did deserve a warning since I mentioned a specific user but now because of it I feel like a horrible person. I've had so many people be mean to me in my life that the thought of me being mean at all just breaks my heart. Like I'm not kidding this is actually making me cry. Idek man.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I guess cause I mentioned a specific user (in this case, I was upset that Miharu got to something before I could and I actually said her username). I really didn't mean to be rude at all though, and if anyone interpreted it that way then I feel like ****. Miharu is such a lovely, nice person and she doesn't deserve to hear the crap that I spew sometimes. I didn't intend a rude tone, but I guess that's the way it was interpreted and I feel really bad about that.
> 
> So I guess I prob did deserve a warning since I mentioned a specific user but now because of it I feel like a horrible person. I've had so many people be mean to me in my life that the thought of me being mean at all just breaks my heart. Like I'm not kidding this is actually making me cry. Idek man.



Yeah I think they over-interpret what people write sometimes and I could tell you were not rude, I mean we all get a bit disappoint sometimes imo even if we yeah we shouldn't probably mention people for reasons... Dunno how many pages of these I got lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> My life sucks and I?m a loser.  It?s as simple as that.  I talk about things I don?t know, people interpret my feelings and how I act the wrong way, no one cares about me when I have something important to say.  I don?t know enough in life.  I don?t know if the careers I want are going to work out.  And I?m stuck associating with outcasts basically in the worst of ways.  I?ve had enough of it.  Long journey farewell my friends... long journey farewell.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 2, 2020)

I am about to graduate with my BSN in May and will hopefully get my RN right after but I am scared lmao. I have PTSD and it affects my memory, especially when I'm stressed, so I'm scared I will mess up. I'm also scared that me having such a large increase in my yearly income will not fix all of my problems regarding health care access.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 2, 2020)

My mom is constantly sick. With her MS, one bad flare- which could happen at any time- may leave her without the ability to walk, speak, or worse. I'm so scared she might lose everything one day.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 2, 2020)

Okay, the following thing may sounds silly, but it still bothers me a bit tbh. So yesterday, I discover the official YouTube channel of Mr. Bean and oh dear, this is the worst thing ever. Not only does this channel recycling clips of the original show from the 90s, the movies as well as the cartoon show over and over again, there are also "music videos" and this series called "Handy Bean", where some random guy pretending to be Bean making crappy "DIYs" (which aren't even real ones) and you only see all the time his hands. But the worst thing about this: They actually have the real Rowan Atkinson there, playing Bean, with tons of make-up in his face to make him look younger, standing in front of a trashy green wall and doing weird stuff which they using as in-between clips for the Handy Bean series. Besides, there is also this crappy voice over which doesn't even sound like the real Bean doing those. Like, wtf, I didn't even know that Atkinson still doing Mr. Bean and this channel is just... a mess. It's basically the cringy YouTube (Kids) stuff you would like to avoid.

I mean, I still like Atkinson and Mr. Bean, but idk, part of my childhood just died for a moment there because I never thought I would see one of my favorite actors and fictional characters ending up on the cringe side of YouTube. Not to mention, YouTube now recommends me all the time this channel and I wish it would stop doing this... ._.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 2, 2020)

Not only am I sick with a sinus infection, but I also have a stomach bug of some sort... I literally cannot even...

Not only that, but the tiniest things are getting on my nerves because of how irritable I am because of my sickness(es). Bleh. Not feeling it today. Proceed with caution-​


----------



## matt (Jan 2, 2020)

Wondering what waifu means


----------



## namiieco (Jan 2, 2020)

i would be so hot if i was a guy


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 2, 2020)

Perry Berry said:


> Okay, the following thing may sounds silly, but it still bothers me a bit tbh. So yesterday, I discover the official YouTube channel of Mr. Bean and oh dear, this is the worst thing ever. Not only does this channel recycling clips of the original show from the 90s, the movies as well as the cartoon show over and over again, there are also "music videos" and this series called "Handy Bean", where some random guy pretending to be Bean making crappy "DIYs" (which aren't even real ones) and you only see all the time his hands. But the worst thing about this: They actually have the real Rowan Atkinson there, playing Bean, with tons of make-up in his face to make him look younger, standing in front of a trashy green wall and doing weird stuff which they using as in-between clips for the Handy Bean series. Besides, there is also this crappy voice over which doesn't even sound like the real Bean doing those. Like, wtf, I didn't even know that Atkinson still doing Mr. Bean and this channel is just... a mess. It's basically the cringy YouTube (Kids) stuff you would like to avoid.
> 
> I mean, I still like Atkinson and Mr. Bean, but idk, part of my childhood just died for a moment there because I never thought I would see one of my favorite actors and fictional characters ending up on the cringe side of YouTube. Not to mention, YouTube now recommends me all the time this channel and I wish it would stop doing this... ._.



this was a wild ride and i might have to look this up because this doesnt sound real


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2020)

My last night seeing you, and you're okay talking to me like this like my feelings mean nothing.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I guess cause I mentioned a specific user (in this case, I was upset that Miharu got to something before I could and I actually said her username). I really didn't mean to be rude at all though, and if anyone interpreted it that way then I feel like ****. Miharu is such a lovely, nice person and she doesn't deserve to hear the crap that I spew sometimes. I didn't intend a rude tone, but I guess that's the way it was interpreted and I feel really bad about that.
> 
> So I guess I prob did deserve a warning since I mentioned a specific user but now because of it I feel like a horrible person. I've had so many people be mean to me in my life that the thought of me being mean at all just breaks my heart. Like I'm not kidding this is actually making me cry. Idek man.



Ooooh okay, I feel like just by itself it wasn't rude BUT because it was stated in this thread (I think) and the rules have been more strict this time around with _this particular thread_, because there was mention of a specific user that staff has to act on their own rules, even if it wasn't meant in a rude way. It's kinda like a technicality (if I'm using that word in the right context). It just barely counts to be counted enough.

Anyway I didn't think what you posted was at all rude, we have the right to be bothered by things, which is why we have this thread. You shouldn't feel bad, which I know is easier said then done. It's unfortunate that you were issued a warning for somethin like that, even when worse stuff goes on.

I don't even remember biting my lip but now it's swollen. Oops.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2020)

ever just like someone so much u gotta force urself not to be clingy with them


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 3, 2020)

I’m really pissed off because I’ve been wanting to get a job recently as my anxiety and depression is so much better, so I wanted to work part time and see how it goes. But my mother and stepdad are telling me I can’t get a job after telling me for SO MANY YEARS to get a job and calling me lazy and insulting me because my anxiety was so bad I couldn’t work. But I can’t get a job because my mum lied about how “disabled” I was and she wants to take my benefits to pay the mortgage off at the flat I live at. She’s telling me I can’t even work at all. And if I do get a job I’m going to be homeless and much worse off than I am now.

What the **** am I supposed to do? My sister, grandparents, mum and stepdad have been telling me to work for so long AND WHEN I ACTUALLY WANT TO I CANT.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is there even any point in living if I’m never gonna be able to do anything like I’ve been holding off from life cause I been hoping life gets better and I’ll be better someday but not the **** like this


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 3, 2020)

Accidentally poured the boiled water to my arm & hand by accident while I was doing it to disinfect stuff for my fur babies. It was so silly. The thing I was poring water to from the kettle started slipping down so I said shooot, instantly tried to catch it before it falls without much thought, forgetting it's the 100 degrees water. The water floated down along my arm so my hand was "washed" by it as well. It hurts now. ;_;



matt said:


> Wondering what waifu means


Are you kidding


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2020)

so goddamn tired also there is ski jumping on telly tomorrow bye writing


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Accidentally poured the boiled water to my arm & hand by accident while I was doing it to disinfect stuff for my fur babies. It was so silly. The thing I was poring water to from the kettle started slipping down so I said shooot, instantly tried to catch it before it falls without much thought, forgetting it's the 100 degrees water. The water floated down along my arm so my hand was "washed" by it as well. It hurts now. ;_;
> 
> 
> Are you kidding



Omg, so sorry about your arm/hand.  I hope it feels better soon.  

I think I?m starting to get sick, but I?m going to go to martial arts practice later today anyway.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2020)

I still need to finish washing the dishes but I literally have no motivation at all pfwjcakwv


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 3, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Omg, so sorry about your arm/hand.  I hope it feels better soon.
> 
> I think I’m starting to get sick, but I’m going to go to martial arts practice later today anyway.


It was so silly of me haha aha; Thanks. 
Hope martial arts lead you to calm concentration.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2020)

I had a feeling you would say something like that. That's why I hesitated to tell you in the first place.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 3, 2020)

i was at a family dinner and my uncle mentioned he was losing weight so my grandma brought out weighing scales and proceeded to ask other family members to weigh themselves. she told me to weigh myself and its not like i'm insecure about my weight but it was extremely uncomfortable especially infront of multiple family members i'm not even familiar with. on top of that they were comparing everyones weight. good times at chinese family gatherings :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2020)

namiieco said:


> i was at a family dinner and my uncle mentioned he was losing weight so my grandma brought out weighing scales and proceeded to ask other family members to weigh themselves. she told me to weigh myself and its not like i'm insecure about my weight but it was extremely uncomfortable especially infront of multiple family members i'm not even familiar with. on top of that they were comparing everyones weight. good times at chinese family gatherings :/



**** asian family gatherings tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

or at least it seems most of them is just freaking gossip and bull****


----------



## Soigne (Jan 3, 2020)

don't i deserve more than these mixed signals?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 3, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Accidentally poured the boiled water to my arm & hand by accident while I was doing it to disinfect stuff for my fur babies. It was so silly. The thing I was poring water to from the kettle started slipping down so I said shooot, instantly tried to catch it before it falls without much thought, forgetting it's the 100 degrees water. The water floated down along my arm so my hand was "washed" by it as well. It hurts now. ;_;
> 
> 
> Are you kidding


Are you blistering? O_O


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2020)

pretty much every co worker i?ve seen since christmas asking me ?what did you get for christmas ????
1) none of ya business 
2) i?m 27 i got shirts & a box of chocolates what do u think i got hahaha


----------



## John Wick (Jan 4, 2020)

I can't seem to do anything right.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 4, 2020)

Clown burlesque.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2020)

Mom doesn’t think I have the stomach flu, despite that being what the doctor diagnosed me with. She is a firm believer of me having a sinus infection and demands me to be put on an antibiotic. What she doesn’t know, is that the antibiotics will make it worse, and the inflammation in my intestines will get worse if I get put on one. She also doesn’t think I need to be put on a bland diet. She literally bought me food I couldn’t eat, milk products and meat. That’s what the doctor specifically told me to stay away from. She doesn't seem to understand she doesn’t know everything. She needs to stop acting like my personal doctor, when all she is is a Home Health Aide...​


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2020)

gotta write today and even though i have a slight idea i'm like... alright lol. why meee


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Strange how I haven't had any momentos yet


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2020)

matt said:


> Strange how I haven't had any momentos yet



they aren't out until later today ...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2020)

My family keeps on saying that we'll go over to my uncle's place sometime during the summer. Quite frankly, I don't want to go. It's my contamination obsessions that is holding me back. My uncle and his family just left our house early this morning. Their two kids aren't very hygienic, and I kept on being bothered by their gross habits. They're nice, but I don't think I want to stay over at a place that makes me uncomfortable. It was a little exhausting for me at times, to do these rituals with extra people around - and to deal with gross habits from the kids. I don't think I want to stay over for the summer.


----------



## Leahd (Jan 4, 2020)

Being on holidays and really badly wanting to get back into acnl


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Just spent a whole year trying to save my annual leave and turns out I don't get paid for the holiday I don't take! Ima gonna start making sure I use up all my holiday at work this year


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 4, 2020)

When I'm all done for the day, it was around 3 am. And got woken up around 5 by the sound that my boy makes, that makes me reminded of something I have to do to help my baby girl with her health. Now it's got done and it's 6:30.
S L E E P Y



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Are you blistering? O_O


Just looked into what blister means.
No. I got my arms soaked in a bucket of pure cold water with ice cubes immediately, for about, 30 mins? It helped~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2020)

Headaches suck, man.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Headaches suck, man.



Right!! I'm assuming you have one rn, hope you feel better soon. I just had to take Excadrin about an hour ago cause I had a bad headache, luckily it went away.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Right!! I'm assuming you have one rn, hope you feel better soon. I just had to take Excadrin about an hour ago cause I had a bad headache, luckily it went away.



Aw, thank you! It's just a minor headache, though. I think it's still there, but it's nothing too bothersome. I'm glad yours went away, though.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2020)

I feel so cramped in my room. I just want a full renovation.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Headaches suck, man.



I'll save you! Somehow


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2020)

this paper gonna be the most crappy thing i've ever written like first part is way too open...


----------



## Valzed (Jan 5, 2020)

Today is the 19th anniversary of my falling down the steps in our (previous) home and doing serious damage to my right leg. Today marks 19 years I've had metal plates & screws in my leg. Today mark 19 years that I've been disabled.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2020)

People who get offended by everything.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

My right wrist has a sharp pulsating pain going through it, idk why. But it's bad enough that it bothers me a lot.

Also super hungry but I have no clue what to eat ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2020)

Psydye said:


> People who get offended by everything.



This. Especially parents who can't take criticism, and teens who live by the pc terminology handbook.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> Today is the 19th anniversary of my falling down the steps in our (previous) home and doing serious damage to my right leg. Today marks 19 years I've had metal plates & screws in my leg. Today mark 19 years that I've been disabled.



: ((( i'm sorry.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2020)

Being powerless to change things I've said and done.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm in this really awkward position in my life where I'm either at home suffering or im at my dorm suffering from classes. Like no matter where I go im just doomed to suffer :,)


----------



## Soigne (Jan 5, 2020)

constant anxiety about running out of time


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm in this really awkward position in my life where I'm either at home suffering or im at my dorm suffering from classes. Like no matter where I go im just doomed to suffer :,)



mood i hate being at home


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been having some anxiety and trouble sleeping lately, and my neck hurts. :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 5, 2020)

I expect Disney to buy Pokemon.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 5, 2020)

been struggling with too much self hatred lately and i cant figure out the reason why. i dunno if its just internalized or what but it makes life so heavy


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2020)

i feel like i’m coming down with a cold, hope it’s a false alarm 
and my shoulders seriously hurt like constantly, i need to see a massage therapist or something


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

Spoiler: stupid rant



I could probably own every collectible on this site and yet still feel unsatisfied and jealous of others. Idk why I'm like that. Prob looking for something to compensate for the extreme amount of dissatisfaction I have with my life.

And what a shocker! Tiny pixelated collectibles can't fill that gaping hole in my life!



I wish I could be more grateful. I wonder if gratefulness is linked to satisfaction cause I'm really inclined to believe it is.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2020)

Why the **** do pimples have to exist

Also aaah need to get schoolwork and college applications done still


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 5, 2020)

Found a nice youtube channel of an actual experienced chef that adds nice commentary to truncated Food Wars eps. Of course he's getting copyright struck.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2020)

Parents who treat their kids like crap with no respect. Like sure you shouldn't be BFF's and tell each other about persons you have sex lives with but honestly is it so hard for parents to just be respectful and caring???

Also inb4 "u dun have kids u kno nuffin" no I don't but I'm a kid to pretty disturbed parents and I don't wish that one anyone at all.


----------



## gobby (Jan 6, 2020)

I've just been feeling kinda off lately. I'm seeing things kinda off, feeling a little disconnected from things


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 6, 2020)

bruh how am i 20 and have not a single person on this planet who cares ab me LMAODNKFHIDKNHI


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 6, 2020)

Why does medicine has to be so expensive.. the most promising option for my cat is like 600€ and we don't have that money at all, as she just cost us 500€ not long ago.. I'm getting desperate and try to sell the most random things, that are worth like 1€ just to get some money for her T-T


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 6, 2020)

My asst manager woke me up at 6:30 in the morning asking me to work tomorrow which would have made me work 5 days in row. Like 7 minutes later she said nevermind.

I had to wake up at 7. There was no way I was going to fall back alseep in the timespan of half an hour. Could that really not have waited until I got to work today? Now I'm tired.


----------



## Flare (Jan 6, 2020)

I had to go to the ER bc my cat bit me multiple times on my hand.  He’s usually gentle and friendly but he had constipation and I tried to help him but it resulted in him getting angry.

The doctor said the cat bites do not look infected and that the bites are not major or deep enough. They gave me some antibiotics just in case but I’m really paranoid that I will catch something.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 6, 2020)

i have literally never felt more alone


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Flare said:


> I had to go to the ER bc my cat bit me multiple times on my hand.  He’s usually gentle and friendly but he had constipation and I tried to help him but it resulted in him getting angry.
> 
> The doctor said the cat bites do not look infected and that the bites are not major or deep enough. They gave me some antibiotics just in case but I’m really paranoid that I will catch something.



Oh noooo!! I hope you're okay! :,,,,(


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 6, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> Why does medicine has to be so fcking expensive.. the most promising option for my cat is like 600€ and we don't have that money at all, as she just cost us 500€ not long ago.. I'm getting desperate and try to sell the most random things, that are worth like 1€ just to get some money for her T-T



I'm in a similar position 
My little pooch needs spaying, but the cost of the operation is horrendous and the veterinarian strongly advised to pay out extra for the medication to help mend her after and relieve any pain. Wish we could do it but just really don't have the money right now to get her done, she's turning 4 this year and I don't want to leave it too late.


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 6, 2020)

My Balloon Tokens are just short so that I can't buy any kinda balloon. I had wanted a red balloon, and then settled for getting blue if I didn't get enough tokens. But when I realized I wouldn't get enough by the end I wanted to donate tokens to people who were a little below like me so they could get the balloons they wanted.

I get why there's no trading but it still sucks man


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 6, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> I'm in a similar position
> My little pooch needs spaying, but the cost of the operation is horrendous and the veterinarian strongly advised to pay out extra for the medication to help mend her after and relieve any pain. Wish we could do it but just really don't have the money right now to get her done, she's turning 4 this year and I don't want to leave it too late.



Arf.. I might have to try to get either a loan or ask if I can pay in many times, because for now it's not possible for me to get a job and the money from my bf alone isn't enough.. I hope everything is gonna go well for your girl!!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2020)

gobby said:


> I've just been feeling kinda off lately. I'm seeing things kinda off, feeling a little disconnected from things



Relatable.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2020)

tired


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2020)

theres no fresh fruit in the house and i NEED it :[


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 6, 2020)

school just started 5 days ago and i'm already so burnt out x-x
had 4 quizzes already


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2020)

First day of school after winter break. I keep on crying because of that English teacher. I still need to take his final. I don't know if I can face him without sobbing. He's a father figure to me. It just feels like I'm trapping all of these emotions inside of me. By now, he's probably read that letter I gave to him last semester. I think that I can manage my emotions better if I bring it up, but I may burst into tears.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2020)

Also cussed at my mom and told her to shut the **** up. I hate her. Narcissistic abusive *****.


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2020)

FF:CC remaster got delayed again :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

Tired and I need to order some textbooks. Meh.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 7, 2020)

Bought something expensive on Amazon, it came damaged and on top of that it was nowhere written that the App that is a big part of it is not available in France. Told them that I want to send it back and they didn't even bother reading about the damage, all they cared is about how I can change my whole settings on the Appstore to get that one App. Yeah sure, let me change everything to get one App for something already broken. Just give me back my money


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> Bought something expensive on Amazon, it came damaged and on top of that it was nowhere written that the App that is a big part of it is not available in France. Told them that I want to send it back and they didn't even bother reading about the damage, all they cared is about how I can change my whole settings on the Appstore to get that one App. Yeah sure, let me change everything to get one App for something already broken. Just give me back my money



Yeah that's why I avoid Amazon, a lot of people are bad like that and yeah a lot of time they don't announce that kind of things either. Also using an app for literally everything these days seems a bit exaggerated.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

Only about a week til I gotta go back to being in stupid classes T__T


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

Whoever tagged coachella and hiphop kids as hippie/hippy pls die.


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 7, 2020)

Executive Dysfunction is fun. I don't know how to do things I'm supposed to be doing. Well I mean I know how but I can't. Its like there's a brick wall in front of the things I'm supposed to be doing, meanwhile there are like 15 neon signs pointing to other things to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> Executive Dysfunction is fun. I don't know how to do things I'm supposed to be doing. Well I mean I know how but I can't. Its like there's a brick wall in front of the things I'm supposed to be doing, meanwhile there are like 15 neon signs pointing to other things to do.



me like all day when i get out of work. ironically i can focus on shelving books and do that stuff but when i get home and supposedly have to study or clean or stuff then nope lol


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2020)

Someone seems to have a strong desire in my website and they've gone and plastered links all over my competitors Facebook page... Whilst I appreciate the advertisement I think it's more likely to pshh people off

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops ignore that just remembered I asked them to do it


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2020)

general feeling of dissatisfaction that won't go away


----------



## Soigne (Jan 7, 2020)

boy problems


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m tired of being sick and not being able to do much.  I go back to school for my final semester in a week or couple weeks and I want to start preparing, but I can’t because I’ve been sick for almost a week now.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

School starts back tomorrow...shoot me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

I found someone on here that has a topaz from 2015 and I wish I could ask for a trade but they haven't been online in almost 3 years ughgjgjvjchfh


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I found someone on here that has a topaz from 2015 and I wish I could ask for a trade but they haven't been online in almost 3 years ughgjgjvjchfh



99% of people who have a pinwheel


----------



## mogyay (Jan 7, 2020)

it's half 1 and i have to be up at half 5, good job me, i'm sure you will feel great tomorrow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2020)

I have this little mucocele on the inside of my lower lip. :c


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 7, 2020)

I was doing an internship through school at a place that fits my interests really well. I even signed up for the spring semester's internship run just in case I could come back, learn more, whatever. Buut- turns out that the internship program, from corporate of the company we were doing it for, is completely cancelled. So today was our last day even though we were all ready for next week to be out last day.

I'm just- genuinely sad? I loved it there. We worked with animals and I'm gonna miss each and every one of em so so so much :/
If all goes well I wanted to work there, but its quite the commute so I would have to live out there, otherwise my paycheck would be my gas money only.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

It's almost midnight and I'm like desperately craving food for some reason ughhh
Someone pls send me a cheeseburger or smth so I'll stop being hungry lol T__T


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 8, 2020)

They finally accepted that I can return the item, but will only give back 80% of what I paid + I have to pay the shipping. Lmao nice try, I would get from 70€ like 20€ back, as the shipping is already extremelly expensive. 
Might as well keep it then and try to sell it somewhere, tzzz


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 8, 2020)

So sleepy, I wanna sleep in.

Upcoming check is only half the usual amount, and I need to save up for a laptop.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> They finally accepted that I can return the item, but will only give back 80% of what I paid + I have to pay the shipping. Lmao nice try, I would get from 70€ like 20€ back, as the shipping is already extremelly expensive.
> Might as well keep it then and try to sell it somewhere, tzzz



Ugh yes shady amazon at its finest :c

also ate too much food but heck it was so yum gdi


----------



## Soigne (Jan 8, 2020)

i'm broke !


----------



## matt (Jan 8, 2020)

Soigne said:


> i'm broke !



Sorry to hear that, I hope things clear up for you soon


----------



## Dim (Jan 8, 2020)

You are a lazy inconsiderate prick. **** you!!


----------



## matt (Jan 8, 2020)

What the


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2020)

I had to watch my dad drive away in my car and it's so aggravating. Must be nice to be able to go literally anywhere you want to!


----------



## allainah (Jan 8, 2020)

my legs hurt


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 8, 2020)

Lately from work my right shoulder has been mildly like, in pain? I don't wanna say pain cause it really isn't _hurting_, I just try to massage it at times. Am I over working it? At work I pull frozen which entitles lifting boxes above my head, some weigh anywhere from 5 to 12 pounds. They really aren't heavy for me anymore but maybe I should take it easy somehow and not use my right shoulder as much to lift?

Also lately at work I'll get tired torwards the end of my shift and get headaches, which is stupid cause I've had short shifts almost every day I work. I'm getting my average amount of sleep so idk why I get random yet timed headaches.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 9, 2020)

Feel so homesick


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2020)

I've fallen in love with salmon. So much easier to cook, season, and eat than chicken breast (although I'll never rule it out). However (good) salmon costs bread.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 9, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> I've fallen in love with salmon. So much easier to cook, season, and eat than chicken breast (although I'll never rule it out). However (good) salmon costs bread.



Both can be versatile. Smoked salmon even more pricey.

I'm debating whether or not to see a buddy is still super busy with a project.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

Thinking of the science class tarantula from all the way back in middle school, god i miss him so much.

R.I.P Kyle


----------



## hamster (Jan 9, 2020)

Ive been taking tablets to help with something but it just makes my stomacch weird and it keeps making noises in class lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2020)

Wanted to buy tahini/tahina for a thing i wanted to make but they only had those ass expensive $4 jars


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm such an idiot.

I know that eating too much cheese/dairy makes me sick to my stomach.
And yet? I eat it anyways?? Then I wonder why my stomach hurts so much :/


----------



## lord (Jan 9, 2020)

MY NOSE ON FIRE ACHOOOO


----------



## cIementine (Jan 9, 2020)

i had to walk 35 to and from school for only an hour of lessons. and my entire class are resitting a test tomorrow! but i finish early on fridays which is a plus


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 10, 2020)

oof tired but wanna be productive and do **** but also not lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

I haaatteeeeee my booddyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 10, 2020)

No fun money until hours improve.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I haaatteeeeee my booddyyyyyyyyyy



yooo same tho ._.

--

In fact, I've been feeling a lot more self conscious over the past couple months. Like my acne; I never really used to pay attention to that but it's been bugging me (and I'm convinced I'm going to have it for life since I've had it for like 12 years now lol). My size; I mean I think that's a given but I didn't used to think about it a lot and now I do. For example, yesterday I was with my best friend and her family, and they are all very skinny, and I couldn't help but feel like a literal elephant in the room ._. My hair as well as it's terribly fine, thin and I hardly have anything of it.

I thought I was over this phase of self consciousness but apparently not lol. It's like a reoccurring nightmare.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I haaatteeeeee my booddyyyyyyyyyy



same in too many ways D:

also can someone just write this **** paper for me lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Nevermind.  All good now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 10, 2020)

My mom's mood is quite frightening at the moment.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

I hate when I finally settle on a nice, cute aesthetic for my profile and then my mind is like IT'S WALUIGI TIMEEEEEE lol


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2020)

I just need to tolerate my brother's... carelessness, and my grandparents' tight grip on my decisions to make it through this year. As I get older, I feel more and more suffocated. I love my family, but I'm sad to say that I'm ready to move on.

This is what this year is all about.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate when I finally settle on a nice, cute aesthetic for my profile and then my mind is like IT'S WALUIGI TIMEEEEEE lol



LOL xD


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

I've been waking up with horrible stabbing stomach aches lately 






xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate when I finally settle on a nice, cute aesthetic for my profile and then my mind is like IT'S WALUIGI TIMEEEEEE lol



Lord and savior waluigi, he calls to you


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

Jackaloftrades won't sell me his flea collectable


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> Lord and savior waluigi, he calls to you


Indeed he does! (Also pls feel better soon)


It's like 11:30 at night and I'm suddenly craving pizza. Why me???


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Indeed he does! (Also pls feel better soon)
> 
> 
> It's like 11:30 at night and I'm suddenly craving pizza. Why me???



It's 0430am where I am, McDonald's doesn't start breakfast til 5 ,


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Indeed he does! (Also pls feel better soon)
> 
> 
> It's like 11:30 at night and I'm suddenly craving pizza. Why me???



Reminds me of a piece of fanart I found. If I post it here it'll shrink, and I don't use an image hoster.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

matt said:


> It's 0430am where I am, McDonald's doesn't start breakfast til 5 ,



And they don't start lunch til like 10:30 or 11 I call bs


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

Is Reginald Fairfield your real name?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 10, 2020)

matt said:


> Is Reginald Fairfield your real name?



Nope.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> View attachment 230502



I see a JoJo Waluigi, this makes me so happy


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 11, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> I see a JoJo Waluigi, this makes me so happy



Never found the source of that piece..


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Never found the source of that piece..



Yeah I'm curious, where are these from?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 11, 2020)

my dad pretending like he's the victim in every situation ever, putting the blame on other people smh. He could solve half of his problems with everyone in the family if he listened (to the same **** that I've heard everyday for the past 22 years), and acted on people's feedback rather than running in circles getting caught up on the same crap every day smh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> my dad pretending like he's the victim in every situation ever, putting the blame on other people smh. He could solve half of his problems with everyone in the family if he listened (to the same **** that I've heard everyday for the past 22 years), and acted on people's feedback rather than running in circles getting caught up on the same crap every day smh.



Sounds like my dad.. are we secretly siblings?

Anyway while I feel kinda rollin with the flow I really don't wanna write. I just wanna draw and be creative...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

I lowkey want to go back to sleep but I don't think I'll be able to at this point T__T


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

I need to get over this lazy spell. I need to clean.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 11, 2020)

My low quality mouse is starting to act up but I don't feel like spending the money to buy a decent one.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

dunno if it was a good or bad idea to try and hunt down cool and hot feathers from these recent events but they'd sure look dank.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 11, 2020)

im catfishing my art teacher but he actually believes it and ummm this is awkward


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2020)

been on my phone way too much today, already at 55%


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 11, 2020)

Feels like a cold is coming on. I really hope I don't get sick because I need my energy right now.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2020)

Depression.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

I have to go back to my dorm but I can't find the motivation to pack anything :,,,,,,)


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 11, 2020)

I  just realzied how depressedi a m oh god


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)

Sometimes I’m randomly happy and sometimes I’m randomly... well let’s just say not so cheerful or in-emotional. If someone knows what I’m experiencing please tell me. I’m kind of concerned!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Depression, PTSD, Anxiety, Intermittent Explosive Disorder...everything is great!


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 11, 2020)

seriously though im so depressed and disheartened. I forgot why I never make lists because it always falls through lmao.

i need to clean my room i need to clean fish tanks there's CHRISTMAS ART that needs to get done??? like yay good job micheal. finals week  yayya sy sdh g slgks vlzj ;;


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Good luck on your finals!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2020)

this paper : DDDD gonna be like the ****tiest paper i ever did but uh yeah XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2020)

This store being annoying, it's been like a month since they announced they got these garments in and I asked nicely if they'd put up them in the web shop since I have no time or money to go to their physical store/atelier... she said she would but she never did apart from some social media stuff but it's not that other could buy apart if they actually visit :/ Like I kinda wanna ask again but I don't wanna be a twerp either.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2020)

Swear tf I'm gettin so tired of long hair, untangling it is such a pain in the a** -__-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 12, 2020)

Man I've just been dealing with stomachaches for the past week :/


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Man I've just been dealing with stomachaches for the past week :/


Get well soon.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Swear tf I'm gettin so tired of long hair, untangling it is such a pain in the a** -__-



CHOP IT! LIKE 3 INCHES! 

I think I strained a muscle, it kinda hurts worse now and it's been a week.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> CHOP IT! LIKE 3 INCHES!



More like 13 inches lmao


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2020)

Can someone tell me what its like to have shoulders that don't hurt constantly I seem to have forgotten........


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

I am super bored. I want New Horizons!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> More like 13 inches lmao



yEs

There are lots of things you can do with shorter hair, it doesn't even have to be super short like a pixie. You could get layers, or just a minimal effort styled cut. I find lots of stuff from google and sometimes hair magazines I get from the grocery store. Plus, if you do chop off a good amount I think most hair cut places will let you donate it.


----------



## Marte (Jan 12, 2020)

haha.  where did this come from


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 12, 2020)

Man, I've been feeling sluggish all day. Think it's 'cause I didn't drink as much coffee today.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 12, 2020)

Still not seeing why I got a warning and a playlist deleted.



Zane said:


> Can someone tell me what its like to have shoulders that don't hurt constantly I seem to have forgotten........



What are you doing to them?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2020)

I hate being this irritable, doubtful, and negative. Gotta work on these changes.

Nothing will change til I make them.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 13, 2020)

People keep staring at my hair and I currently can't do anything against it.
I GET IT, LIGHT BLUE HAIR IS LOOKING WEIRD, STOP STARING FFS


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> yEs
> 
> There are lots of things you can do with shorter hair, it doesn't even have to be super short like a pixie. You could get layers, or just a minimal effort styled cut. I find lots of stuff from google and sometimes hair magazines I get from the grocery store. Plus, if you do chop off a good amount I think most hair cut places will let you donate it.



Don't get layers or v-cut unless you have like straight hair or can style it everyday (and repair it), it's not looking good on many and speaking for myself and some failed cuts my mom forced on me lol. But yeah make sure to go to a good hairdresser, yup.

(not saying said people here look ugly but just be careful so yeah get a shape and cut for your hair).

and yeah i had like layered v-cut for the longest eons and i looked like a twerp because it was curly and badly layered so yeah just be careful with those..nothing negative just my few words people get these too easily


----------



## namiieco (Jan 13, 2020)

i hate that people are telling me if i just stopped using skincare my skin would clear up.. like i havent tried washing my face with water twice a day


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 13, 2020)

Was feeling off yesterday, and woke up today with a full-blown cold, hooray! I just got done being sick a couple of weeks ago (had a cough for most of December) and I’m OVER it.


----------



## matt (Jan 13, 2020)

The microwave is making strange noises


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2020)

Headaches. Took some Tylenol just now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm really bored :/

I feel like going out but it's cold outside and I somehow managed to forget my winter coat at home rip
Also my bike is locked away and I would like to get it out but I have no clue if it's gonna snow again so that sucks.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

I am really tired and depressed for some reason. :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I am really tired and depressed for some reason. :/



I sincerely hope that you are able to feel better soon. I'll be here if you want to vent, alright? <3


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I sincerely hope that you are able to feel better soon. I'll be here if you want to vent, alright? <3



Awww, tysm!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 13, 2020)

Pointing arrows and circles in Youtube thumbnails just annoys me. Yes, we can see what you're trying to show. We're not blind!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 13, 2020)

Might have had one too many of those lindor chocolate truffle balls.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Might have had one too many of those lindor chocolate truffle balls.



It's impossible to have too many lol it's the best chocolate ever 



It's not even 8pm yet and I already want to go to bed ughhhgjhskuhg


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Pointing arrows and circles in Youtube thumbnails just annoys me. Yes, we can see what you're trying to show. We're not blind!



At least I am the only one who can not stand this!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Might have had one too many of those lindor chocolate truffle balls.


I'll give you all my collectibles for a aisle of LINDOR Caramel chocolate bags.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's impossible to have too many lol it's the best chocolate ever
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even 8pm yet and I already want to go to bed ughhhgjhskuhg



Better that those ghirardelli squares with the gooey caramel?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Better that those ghirardelli squares with the gooey caramel?



Oh yes by a long shot lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 13, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I'll give you all my collectibles for a aisle of LINDOR Caramel chocolate bags.



You probably get very different flavors over there.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 13, 2020)

last first day of school tomorrow. can't believe this is it. feeling very sick


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You probably get very different flavors over there.


Yeah only dark chocolate, milk chocolate and white chocolate balls actually. That's why I beg for my friends and lovers in the States to send me one ♥

Btw what does the "might have" mean there? Does that mean you missed it?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 13, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Yeah only dark chocolate, milk chocolate and white chocolate balls actually. That's why I beg for my friends and lovers in the States to send me one ♥
> 
> Btw what does the "might have" mean there? Does that mean you missed it?



Depends on the context. In this case, I could have said "I probably had one too many chocolate balls."


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2020)

How am I supposed to live like this?  I’m not a narcissist, but I also don’t hate myself to an extreme degree.  I just don’t think I’m that good of a person.  I feel stuck and hurt.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> How am I supposed to live like this?  I’m not a narcissist, but I also don’t hate myself to an extreme degree.  I just don’t think I’m that good of a person.  I feel stuck and hurt.



I'd like you to meet my coworkers.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 14, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Yeah only dark chocolate, milk chocolate and white chocolate balls actually. That's why I beg for my friends and lovers in the States to send me one ♥
> 
> Btw what does the "might have" mean there? Does that mean you missed it?



Are you getting any sleep for a change?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd like you to meet my coworkers.



I?m feeling much better now.  Thank you though.


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeesh, I've done nothing but sit around and play Pokemon all day. That'd be fine if I didn't have finals and art to do :////

Executive Dysfunction fun. I've gotten to the point in this wave of it of just being mildly annoyed though jk;jfsf.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 14, 2020)

I burnt myself yet again at work today. I've had such bad luck with the ovens lately despite trying to be careful. My skin scars easily and my body heals very slowly so I feel like I'm going to have so many burn marks by the end of the summer ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2020)

Talking about negativity, I'd love to ban like all new sites being like "comic magazines are gunna disappear bc people read on their phones" like lol isn't there better ways so you could actually promote stuff instead lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 14, 2020)

We have a big mold problem in the house and we just can't seem to fix it.. it's in the bedroom, which we currently don't use as it still needs to get renovated and (obviously) we have to find a solution for the mold. I'm not sure if it's this, but I feel like I'm actually getting sick from it. I have somewhat trouble to breath / my throat feels really weird and I often get insanely dizzy to the point that I feel like I'm gonna pass out. So annoying and can't freaking figure out a solution.. also: this nonstop rain and super strong wind is not helping at all with that problem ffs..............


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> We have a big mold problem in the house and we just can't seem to fix it.. it's in the bedroom, which we currently don't use as it still needs to get renovated and (obviously) we have to find a solution for the mold. I'm not sure if it's this, but I feel like I'm actually getting sick from it. I have somewhat trouble to breath / my throat feels really weird and I often get insanely dizzy to the point that I feel like I'm gonna pass out. So annoying and can't freaking figure out a solution.. also: this nonstop rain and super strong wind is not helping at all with that problem ffs..............



First, I'm sorry those ****ing mold things need to not appear D: And yeah you can definitely get very sick from that so yeah I hope you find solutions and can fix it soon :/

Also ugh idk what to type more for this essay bc i also have to remove a lot aa aaaa


----------



## lsabella (Jan 14, 2020)

school started and all the fun stuff is over


----------



## Darby (Jan 14, 2020)

TMI


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

I have a headache and I just got home from a psychiatrist appointment.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2020)

Super tired, but I've no one to blame but myself for that. I woke up at 4 o'clock in the morning. 

Also holy hell, my mother.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 14, 2020)

I used to like the goth/scene hairdo on people, now I see it as a prequel to the "I need to talk to your manager" look.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2020)

I hate my mother. She's so narcissistic. It doesn't seem like my family sees my mother's behaviors as narcissistic. She makes a big deal out of nothing; she compares everyone around her to herself; she over-exaggerates and compliments her own traits; she views the littlest things as an attack to her ego... I don't want to be stuck in here. It's just so damaging. 

And, even if I'm the rational one - I'll still be the one at fault. It was all me. I'm disobedient. I'm crazy. Or, I'm just acting out - not because of my mental issues, but it's just me not wanting to listen to anyone. This is what they say if I do my contamination rituals for too long, for example. They've demonized me before, just for having mental issues. I just hate it.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 14, 2020)

Despite being adults graduating from college a girl in my class spread rumors about me and now they majority of my nursing classes bully me/isolate me from everyone else. I only have 4 months left but it's hard when I don't know and have never done anything wrong to the people being mean to me....



Dawnpiplup said:


> snip



I'm so sorry you live in a stressful environment. I grew up in a similar household that was abusive and did not understand or accept my mental illness. Left home the day I graduated hs and have been on my own since paying for college and housing. It's not easy but life gets SO much healthier when you are able to create a positive environment for yourself. Keep pushing, you'll be away from it all and happier soon!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Despite being adults graduating from college a girl in my class spread rumors about me and now they majority of my nursing classes bully me/isolate me from everyone else. I only have 4 months left but it's hard when I don't know and have never done anything wrong to the people being mean to me....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you live in a stressful environment. I grew up in a similar household that was abusive and did not understand or accept my mental illness. Left home the day I graduated hs and have been on my own since paying for college and housing. It's not easy but life gets SO much healthier when you are able to create a positive environment for yourself. Keep pushing, you'll be away from it all and happier soon!



Thank you, love. <3 Also, I'm sorry that you have to deal with such immature people at your college. I'm sure it's very tough, but try not to let them bring you down. Keep pushing through too c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 15, 2020)

I am so angry that I am crying, shaking, and trying not to scream—

Goooood. My chest hurts lol. 

I don’t feel like discussing what’s wrong, but I don’t know if I’ll calm down any time soon.​


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

Both thoughts and bother but more so a bother since people don't seem to get high-functioning Asperger issues(which sometimes comes with some other mental issues that is more mental age stuff than Asperger but yeah) ...

Most books seem to only be about like low/close to mid-functioning like "girls like to sort barbies to an excess" or "here's how you make all the daily routines for ur aspie child" or stuff, but never actual useful stuff for high-functioning people like me for an example. we mostly need exact instructions on how do stuff rather than most instruction papers being vague or skipping half of the steps "normal" people know, needs exact directions to places, need to learn by doing rather than reading, we learn a bit slow etc. 

also revising ****ing sucks


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 15, 2020)

Just got an email to say my parcel is being delivered between 1-5 today and I'm out all day

I just hate having to chase parcels, I've had so many issues in the past.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> Just got an email to say my parcel is being delivered between 1-5 today and I'm out all day
> 
> I just hate having to chase parcels, I've had so many issues in the past.



ugh yeah i hate that ...(like this one time where they almost did do that and i had to ask them to leave it in a store so i could pick up).. i had a few home deliveries in the morning that worked alright but yeah i try to avoid that..


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

I hate that. I have all my packages delivered to my brother’s house because *they* like to follow the trucks where I live. I ordered a laminator for work about a year ago and came home to an empty box and the instructions on the front door step. Definitely inconvenient but I guess that can be the cost of convenience.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 15, 2020)

Sheila said:


> ugh yeah i hate that ...(like this one time where they almost did do that and i had to ask them to leave it in a store so i could pick up).. i had a few home deliveries in the morning that worked alright but yeah i try to avoid that..



I've actually cancelled plans and am at home now cause I'm worried none of my housemates will answer the door. Mind you, some these couriers are useless, I've had experiences in the past where they don't leave you enough time to get to the door and end up leaving a slip anyway. So annoying! Now just a case of waiting around....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> I've actually cancelled plans and am at home now cause I'm worried none of my housemates will answer the door. Mind you, some these couriers are useless, I've had experiences in the past where they don't leave you enough time to get to the door and end up leaving a slip anyway. So annoying! Now just a case of waiting around....



Yeah they do that here too, or just claim you weren't home because they couldn't bother to call so yeah I always try to arrange so I can pick it up...


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2020)

Looking after 20 kids' work is stretching me thin, and making sure they understand every bit of it.

But I love them.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 15, 2020)

my last german oral mock exam is tomorrow
im so sure im going to fail


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2020)

I can’t stand the cold u_u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2020)

Zane said:


> I can’t stand the cold u_u



same can it get summer already aaa

also pray that i can do this paper im being dang anxious


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2020)

I literally walk around campus for ONE DAY and now my achilles tendon is super sore and I can't walk without being in pain rip

Also I'm going to see my advisor today and I need to tell him that I want to drop a class, but in the past every time I do this he makes a fuss so I'm worried about what he's gonna say to me ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I literally walk around campus for ONE DAY and now my achilles tendon is super sore and I can't walk without being in pain rip
> 
> Also I'm going to see my advisor today and I need to tell him that I want to drop a class, but in the past every time I do this he makes a fuss so I'm worried about what he's gonna say to me ;;



Rip your achilles.. My knee is a bit swollen atm so yeah ..show the pain harold reverse meme something.. hope u get better!

re the other things you need to stand up and them him why and not take what he says too seriously.. you can do it and i think u need it, u seem super stressed man D:


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2020)

I love being woken up to my phone going off with a text from work on my day off, asking me to come in, because the person who says they work so hard and do so much yet calls other people lazy calls out for the billionth time. They complain about how no one takes out the trash when they leave for the day and how no one cleans or stocks containers, but then they want to call out alot.

I swear when I'm actually excited to have more than 1 day off in a row so I can get **** done, some ** like this has to happen and ruin my day as soon as I wake up (or get woken up since I was asleep). I was gonna try to do alot today but NO.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Jan 16, 2020)

My dad is currently on his way to the ER; what for, we don't know yet. All I know is that the second he came home, he ran straight to the restroom and violently threw up. I'm worried, but I've been trying to do things to keep busy and avoid assuming the worst. The symptoms he gave me point to a possible kidney problem (he thinks it's another hernia, but I highly doubt that would've caused such severe vomiting). I'm hoping it's something simple like that and not something worse (knocking on wood to acid jinxing it).

I should've taken my literal fall out of bed this morning as an omen. I know there's nothing I could've done, but I can't help but think there was. I should've known something would've happened when my parents made plans for their event today two weeks back,  something ALWAYS happens (for instance, I screwed up my knee a week before a concert, and there was no way in heck I was going to be able to traverse the whole venue and all of its stairs on crutches.)

I don't know how long they'll be, but it's already been enough time for my anxiety-riddled brain to zip through 100 of the worst possibilities it could think of and wind me up tighter than a toy car. I'm freaking out and there's not a dang thing I can do about it, or to help my dad. This sucks to the nth degree.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 16, 2020)

whatever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Rip your achilles.. My knee is a bit swollen atm so yeah ..show the pain harold reverse meme something.. hope u get better!
> 
> re the other things you need to stand up and them him why and not take what he says too seriously.. you can do it and i think u need it, u seem super stressed man D:



Thanks lol, after walking and stretching for a bit it started to not feel as bad but ughhhh still hurts a bit
Also I talked w my advisor and he told me I should wait through the weekend to see the workload but I'm like 167% sure I'm gonna drop the class cause I already have two classes (which are more important to me) that have writing options and require a lot of reading/writing. Having a third class that has so much reading and writing will prob kill me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 16, 2020)

Bruh I'm tired.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Nevermind, am good now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 17, 2020)

I like how no one is talking about the Smash character reveal here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Thanks lol, after walking and stretching for a bit it started to not feel as bad but ughhhh still hurts a bit
> Also I talked w my advisor and he told me I should wait through the weekend to see the workload but I'm like 167% sure I'm gonna drop the class cause I already have two classes (which are more important to me) that have writing options and require a lot of reading/writing. Having a third class that has so much reading and writing will prob kill me.



Yeah I wouldn't take it, all studies are not worth almost killing yourself for. Good luck!


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 17, 2020)

Just haven't been able to concentrate all day and I don't know why, and now I'm home with a banging headache and feel like I've just wasted a whole day


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 17, 2020)

I had to get called in yesterday cause an employee called out. Everythin was fine for the most part, I got out at like 11:04 (the store closes at 11 so yeah I be quick I did NOT want to be there) but sometime later that shift I must have walked or turned funny cause that hurt from a muscle I prob strained last week came back, after not being hurt anymore.

Also the same employee is milking her sick/time off/vacation hours so I have to fill in for them for the next 3-4 weeks. Which means I have to work 6 days in a row this week (I am not happy about that), my schedule got changed and I have like no time to do anythin this week. This is my last day off until my trip that I put in time off for.

I really wish she would just retire already instead of keep dragging this along. Whenever she calls out my day gets ruined cause I'm the first person they call in to cover her. I kept hearing how she was gonna retire after Christmas, then sometimes in early Janauary, now she has 150+ hours to call out and use up before she retires. Like when is it gonna end? Will I even become a closer when she retires? Will my hours increase in her absence? This whole situation sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

Honestly, I wish I had more time to go outside and do stuff, and maybe get up earlier to meditate or stuff... Sadly though working and studying doesn't allow that cause it drains basically all your time energy. God, I can't wait til my studies are over.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2020)

A road we normally go fast on had a huge traffic congestion throughout the entire road, ad we had to go slow for a long time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2020)

Soooooo I went to work today until 3:50 knowing that I had a class I had to be at at 4:15 buuuuttttt I totally forgot that it's all the way across campus and I would have to bring my 35lb trombone with me and it's like 30 degrees F outside lol


So I guess I'm skipping the class lol whoops


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2020)

Spoiler:  



I don't want to be like them. I won't be like them. Their beliefs and morals are something that I don't agree with at all. Which is why I'm going to strive to be more independent, so that I can get away from their line of thinking. I'll make an effort to improve myself each and every day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be like them. I won't be like them. Their beliefs and morals are something that I don't agree with at all. Which is why I'm going to strive to be more independent, so that I can get away from their line of thinking. I'll make an effort to improve myself each and every day.



^sounds good.

also your avatar is kinda creeping me out lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2020)

MY LOWER BACK HAS BEEN HURTING FOR WEEKS WHAT THE HECCCKKKKK


Also just in the last few days it's gotten really bad and idk what to do about it, gonna try to do yoga and hope that it helps


----------



## Soigne (Jan 18, 2020)

first week of classes are done & i'm exhausted. i don't know how i'll manage the work for all of them...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2020)

I've got multiple assignments to finish. Due dates aren't close yet, but I want to get it out of my way because those assignments are plaguing my mind despite me wanting to relax during the weekend.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

I can't stand when people do not read simple instructions! I was helping my math teacher grade her tests, and people missed stuff that was explained in SIMPLE DIRECTIONS!!!

Also, I can't stand when someone sneezes and the people around the sneezer doesn't say Bless You!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I can't stand when people do not read simple instructions! I was helping my math teacher grade her tests, and people missed stuff that was explained in SIMPLE DIRECTIONS!!!
> 
> Also, I can't stand when someone sneezes and the people around the sneezer doesn't say Bless You!



I dunno if you work with students who have stuff on the ASD spectrum but me included easily miss those especially if they are poor written, fuzzy, or simply skipped something that could just have been added. Plus a lot people are shy asking.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

They are in an honor's class, we are all super smart! (I am 14)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> They are in an honor's class, we are all super smart! (I am 14)



Still if you miss to include a step or write them so you have to focus too much on them or anything, it's easy to miss. Just make sure the teacher makes it better.

Also inb4 "read the damn instructions" few people are programmed to do so properly even with practice so yeah.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

I am sorry if I offended you!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I am sorry if I offended you!



No, no you did not I was just wondering. I just hear about this a lot and it's just that even if you read it 10 times; if it's badly written or someone don't get it it's easy to do wrong. I just think teachers should be more concrete and maybe ask if there are an unclear things.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 19, 2020)

Lack of both time and money.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 19, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be like them. I won't be like them. Their beliefs and morals are something that I don't agree with at all. Which is why I'm going to strive to be more independent, so that I can get away from their line of thinking. I'll make an effort to improve myself each and every day.



you are doing incredibly well hun <3 it amazes me how different you are from them and so uniquely yourself

--

While I had a great time this weekend, I got very badly sunburnt. Like borderline second degree burns lmao. I think I've accepted my fate that this isn't going away anytime soon : (


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2020)

^Mood. I always get that burn unless I'm very cautious and put on sunscreen which I kinda can be bad doing. Sorry man D:

Not much today other than I wish a shop would put up some stuff online but I'll just wait. sigh lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2020)

Being unable to relate to people.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2020)

You better hope I don't find you before karma does.


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 19, 2020)

IM GONNA FAIL MY TEST. EXAMS ARE KILLING ME UGHHH.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


>



W H Y ? !


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2020)

Can't sleep


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 20, 2020)

My furnace messed up causing me to awaken overheated and I couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

i kno i probs shouldn't have more crisps tonight but heyyy it's that movie awards plus i deserve it :v


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2020)

Last day of my long weekend, and not even halfway finished clearing things out! No worries though, let's get started


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2020)

Spoiler:  



I'm having that really stupid feeling again where my mind just _begs_ to be happy, like I'm desperately trying to think of something that will make me feel awesome and cheery. But I just can't find it. I can't escape this low feeling I have all the time.

But it's weird cause, like, I _know_ it's in there. It's like my happiness is trying to surface and it's being suppressed by something. I don't know how to channel it. It's just stuck in the pit of my stomach while my mood is in a constant state of dread and misery.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 20, 2020)

work is piling up


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2020)

I had a fender bender a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2020)

Headaches, dude. They suck.


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 20, 2020)

i hATE SCHOOL.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2020)

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh- 

College applications, and I need to apply to scholarships. 'Cause you know, money. Financial aid and all that good stuff. AAALDSAKFHSADLJFDSLFJ


----------



## Soigne (Jan 21, 2020)

no heat in my car, person i like is moving, 1 week into the semester and i want to die


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2020)

Wonder if I should ask if they have those clothes left or not buuut :^)

Also why do eggs have such a yuck consistence...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2020)

Weeks of rain and now that it is FINALLY sunny.. I am sick  
Can't even go to a doctor, because no one that is close it taking in new patients and my standard doctor 
is 30 minutes away with the car and there is no bus to it, yay


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2020)

I GOTTA GET THIS READING DONE BUT I CAN'T GET MYSELF TO DO IT _*UGHHHDJHFBGKSDHFGKSHDFG*_


like this is actually getting irritating now lol



EDIT: okay I finally got myself to do the reading whoop (love me some procrastination, turned in only 20 hours after the deadline lmaoo)

But now I have to do a harmonic analysis of the 1st movement of Beethoven's 5th (which isn't too bad but ughhhh I hate doing harmonic analysisssisiss)


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2020)

I hate auto saves and I hate that they?re gonna be in NH :((((( Really crossing my fingers  it?s implemented in a way that?s not annoying.


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 21, 2020)

Still have art block. Still just... don't feel like drawing the things I should be drawing. It's getting really, really frustrating.

Also hi I disappeared off the forum for a while to hide from the fact that I'm not finishing art.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 22, 2020)

Apparently I hold the people at work to too high of an expectation, which (according to someone else) makes me not a good 'team player'.
I expect them to do the minimum of their job, which some don't do.
In turn, this (according to that same person) makes me hold myself to too high of an expectation. I expect myself to not only do the minimum of my job but do it in a timely and orderly manner. The thing were it gets hard so that I'm not allocated enough time to do it all. The new DM is insanly nit picky, overtime being one of those things. So now when I do closings (filling in for someone who also can't do the minimum of their job, calling out alot, twice for a month at a time) whatever time I'm put for, which is usually right at store closing, I MUST leave AT THAT TIME. Even if the tasks I'm doing aren't done.

This is the part that really bothers me, because alot of the time I am NOT done right at store closing, I'm usually done 15 mins later. I am one person closing an entire department. Granted, my department is one of the smaller ones in store, but I am only one person dealing with cleaning, phone orders, customers at the counter, customers ordering stuff who never damn know what they want, more cleaning, stocking, packing, stocking the floor, pricing, and whatever else I can't think of right now.

My manager has *actually* complimented me that when I close, things are neat and orderly, on top of the fact that I get out at a good time. Because of this I strive to live up to that, which for the most part I have. But now that I have to leave with whatever time is put on my schedule, there will be times that I'm not done and things are still messy, which really bothers me.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 22, 2020)

My mom came to visit. I love her so much so I'm happy she's here... but at the same time my dad and mom can't really function around each other and they don't get along at all... so having them in the same house again is making the living environment so stressful and tense.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2020)

The sickness is getting worse and worse and the weather is getting better and better <.<


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 22, 2020)

I wish I lived in Japan


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 22, 2020)

i have a cold that gets worse every morning


----------



## matt (Jan 22, 2020)

My bottle of helmanns Garlic and herb sauce was open and I didn't check before i bought it

- - - Post Merge - - -



soundgarden said:


> i have a cold that gets worse every morning



I have a cold too, hope it's not the coronavirus


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 22, 2020)

I really need to start my essay but I just don't have the motivation to, as I have too much on my mind lately. But I KNOW I have to, and that i'll feel better if I do but I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2020)

Tired.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 22, 2020)

Someone boinked Emperor Palpatine.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 23, 2020)

I hate my job and I'm mad at my manager for being an *** again so I couldn't sleep. I browsed twitter and tumblr to do some mindless activity to wind down and now it's 1:30am.

...


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 23, 2020)

CORONA VIRUS OUTBREAK.
AHHHH!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2020)

This class is interesting but it's almost more to read than the previous ones in terms of pages and different stuff and I'm like @@'''


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 23, 2020)

I hate travelling especially through London on the trains, I gotta catch two in a weeks time but just working myself up about it as I'm not a person that travels for long distances often. I'm feeling mostly anxious that I might miss my train while shifting from one station to the other and I can't stand the underground but have no choice but to take that route. Wish me luck


----------



## mogyay (Jan 23, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> I hate travelling especially through London on the trains, I gotta catch two in a weeks time but just working myself up about it as I'm not a person that travels for long distances often. I'm feeling mostly anxious that I might miss my train while shifting from one station to the other and I can't stand the underground but have no choice but to take that route. Wish me luck



good luck! i travelled on my own from canada (i'm in the uk) and it was absolutely terrifying but i was really proud of myself, just try not to panic and remember to ask for help if you need it at any point! connections were genuinely my worst fear though and i will admit i did cry at one point lol (maybe have a rational friend on the phone to you like i did.. it helps)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2020)

moonbyu said:


> CORONA VIRUS OUTBREAK.
> AHHHH!









-------------

But in all seriousness i wouldnt worry too much about it, seems like theres a new "killer virus" every year. I think it was ebola a year or 2 ago and we're still here so i wouldnt worry too much


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jan 23, 2020)

The last unit my class has been doing in AP physics C,Rotational motion is a big pain,which is saying a lot considering my grades in this class last semester,.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2020)

Feeling kinda pooped. I've got to work on my school assignments, though. Think I'll go grab a cup of coffee.


----------



## Limon (Jan 23, 2020)

My eyes are bothering me because I've been staring at my laptop screen for so long.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm literally just trying to go to sleep but my stomach keeps doing weird stuff and hurts so I have to lay here until it stops -__-

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also have a headache, greeeatattttt


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2020)

Haven't really done any schoolwork. I'm quite unmotivated right now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 24, 2020)

Bred a Lunatone before realizing they nerfed the accuracy of hypnosis again.


----------



## dorohedoros (Jan 24, 2020)

i ripped a lot of hair out lately. : ((
it hurts. but if i don't have something to stimulate my hands, it happens.
it's a mess.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2020)

I can't sleep, I'm so stressed out. Working with kids is great, but when they don't want to do their part it backfires back on us.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 24, 2020)

I've been toying with the idea of moving out, and boy does it look really good. My parents, moreso my dad, annoy me so so much lately. I can't help but lose my crap at them lately, and while I know it's better off with nothing said, I just can't stop myself. Must really be the 22 years of built up anger coming out lmao. I just really want to be by myself in my own space unbothered by the abuse, jealousy and complete bull****.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 24, 2020)

Unending disinfection. A bit.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Bred a Lunatone before realizing they nerfed the accuracy of hypnosis again.



okay why that needs to stop  it's p useless with that horrid nerf ugh.

also ehh pretty tired from this week and work is kinda stressy


----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2020)

slight stomach ache, and wish this person would talk to meeee


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2020)

I can't sleep because of how loud the TV in the living room is. My family is gossiping pretty loudly as well. My mom specifically.


----------



## allainah (Jan 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I can't sleep because of how loud the TV in the living room is.



i feel this.
creep out to the circuit breakers and just shut off all power in the living room


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 25, 2020)

Sheila said:


> okay why that needs to stop  it's p useless with that horrid nerf ugh.
> 
> also ehh pretty tired from this week and work is kinda stressy



Mostly just wanted that move for catching, since you can't use sleep powder or spore on grass types now. Also they nerfed aegislash's stats.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2020)

allainah said:


> i feel this.
> creep out to the circuit breakers and just shut off all power in the living room



i sleep in the living room so yeah mood as well.

@reg also wow all those nerfs glad i dont jav game.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 25, 2020)

i have the flu, exams, coursework and im tired af


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

Woke up feeling gross lol

And all these requests coming in (which I'm happy about), but still don't have the tablet that can really help. Still saving up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2020)

My dad is an idiot but he let me have his Wii for free so that's something I can use lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2020)

Sheila said:


> My dad is an idiot but he let me have his Wii for free so that's something I can use lmao



WII FIT TImE BOIIIIII


It's like 11:30a and yet I'm super tired, just not feeling that energy today


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> WII FIT TImE BOIIIIII
> 
> 
> It's like 11:30a and yet I'm super tired, just not feeling that energy today



yeaaasss im planning to get either the reg one or + depending what cheapest. also ssb maybe.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

Got so much to do, but feeling lazy lol. I wanna rest after a long week.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Got so much to do, but feeling lazy lol. I wanna rest after a long week.



Relate.  This was my first week back at school and while I have a ton to do now, I kind of just want to rest all day haha.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Relate.  This was my first week back at school and while I have a ton to do now, I kind of just want to rest all day haha.



Right? We're only human, we shall fight for rest after work xD


----------



## Soigne (Jan 25, 2020)

having an overall bad time


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 25, 2020)

im jealous. why am i jealous? for no reason? wtf


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

The good news: found a lovely white dresser for my room.
The bad news: it means I have to say goodbye to the dresser I've had for 10+ years.

And such a change, going from black antique to white modern dresser. But I want more white in my room to shift moods, so it must be done. Just kinda bittersweet I guess.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm tired but I'm also really bored and my mind won't stop for 5 seconds so I can try to go to sleep lol


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

I don't like all these guilt-trips. If I want to sleep in after working all week, please let me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2020)

Spoiler:  



Oh wow, just when you think your mom can't go any lower she does... Like okay I don't swallow that he is good by learning you how to pay bills in time, that's something you should just do and I don't give a **** how irresponsible you used to were that is your own fault and you should just not identify with your current "persona". Also blaming me for mixing in my relationship with yours, yes I do you both hold me back so ****ing much and I can't wait to just get the hell out of here.



Also, hope I don't get a cold :c


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2020)

WHY Winston, WHY!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

It's literally 1am, I should sleep.

Says me every night.

My hands are cold, it's 46 degrees, it's so cold. :[


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2020)

My parents are the most respect-less people on earth I swear.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

I know my grandparents do it out of love, but I feel like I'm being micromanaged. I don't wanna have to leave just for independence.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2020)

Sushi the betta fish keeps eating the loach's food, he eats so much already but he keeps taking the loach food.....


----------



## Soigne (Jan 26, 2020)

i'm ready to rot underground because nothing is good!!

ok now my ear lobe is infected and i've had this thing pierced for at least 7 months now what GIVES


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Ughhh come on Tiff, get SOMETHING done before tomorrow. Anything!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 27, 2020)

Soigne said:


> i'm ready to rot underground because nothing is good!!
> 
> ok now my ear lobe is infected and i've had this thing pierced for at least 7 months now what GIVES



I’ve had my ears pierced for over 10 years now and sometimes it still gets irritated/infected I have no idea why. I know I’m allergic to nickel but I never wear the materials I’m allergic to and I do routine cleaning. It’s probably because I sleep on it sometimes but after all these years you’d think your body gets used to it haha. It’s definitely frustrating.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I’ve had my ears pierced for over 10 years now and sometimes it still gets irritated/infected I have no idea why. I know I’m allergic to nickel but I never wear the materials I’m allergic to and I do routine cleaning. It’s probably because I sleep on it sometimes but after all these years you’d think your body gets used to it haha. It’s definitely frustrating.



I'm allergic to that too.
Very expensive allergy.

I break out in a hideous rash if something isn't solid sterling silver.
Even then I sometimes get an irritation.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2020)

Anxious about going to my first hour class today.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 27, 2020)

They killed off Mr. Peanut?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2020)

Parents always, their ****ing approach to mental health/abuse issues is just so goddamn disgusting.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

Missed breakfast, hope I don't get light-headed while teaching!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 27, 2020)

I want to die sad face


----------



## Dim (Jan 27, 2020)

coworkers asked me to "hang out with them" sometime but I am so socially anxious I get butterflies just think about it. This has never happened before >~>


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 27, 2020)

I am sad drunk 
I’ve never been sad drunk before usually happy drunk


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 27, 2020)

I reallt hope I’m getting banned ((


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I want to die sad face



Hey dude, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. Let me know if you want to chat about it <3 hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 27, 2020)

Life will bring fine just relive day to day


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 28, 2020)

Being a b**** isn't against the rental agreement.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

I was thinking today, man i have so much space and time to care for quite a few more fish tanks/aquariums but then life had to crash my hype like "what about that light bill tho? all that equipment SUURRE would suck up alot of power "

also axolotls cost like 70 smacks *EACH*

Life sucks....I want more fish friends ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm only in the beginning of my second full week of school and I'm already tired of doing schoolwork as if I've been doing it nonstop for months. I spent my entire winter break cleaning and helping my mum and doing other stuff so I'm just so overwhelmed and stressed. Now I've got this schoolwork piling up and I honestly can't bring myself to care about it enough to get it done in a timely manner. 

I'm so tired of working so hard for nothing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm only in the beginning of my second full week of school and I'm already tired of doing schoolwork as if I've been doing it nonstop for months. I spent my entire winter break cleaning and helping my mum and doing other stuff so I'm just so overwhelmed and stressed. Now I've got this schoolwork piling up and I honestly can't bring myself to care about it enough to get it done in a timely manner.
> 
> I'm so tired of working so hard for nothing.



Mood. I totally wish I could not study but ehh I need the pay from work :^)

Also I hope my balance bard is not wonky cause yeah gg finding one in good shape


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2020)

My mom...I hope she drops dead.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2020)

Psydye said:


> My mom...I hope she drops dead.



me but with dad

also yeah its def being wonky cause anything balance just doesn't work.. like i can jog and hula hoop thats it


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2020)

Ugh my diet has gone to crap again. I need to fix this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

It's almost 9pm and I still gotta do this schoolwork ughhhhh


Also earlier I went to see my counselor again (been having to see her weekly cause I've been so stressed and anxious) and there were times when she would mention something like "I can really tell that you're in pain" or "I can see that you've been suffering" and it's so true it makes my heart ache. I'm stuck in a rut and I can't escape until I graduate in May of next year. I really don't know what to do with my life.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

Nevermind... just me problems.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 28, 2020)

Gotta work 6 days in a row due to being down FOUR people now at work. Fun being shorthanded. Atleast they aren't opening shifts, GAWD I HATE opening shifts.

Also the pain in my butt that I got a few weeks ago has returned and is worse. It hurts to bend down which I do alot at my job, and it hurts to walk. My next day off isn't until Monday but even then it's only one day off, then back at work. I hope it doesn't impact my work more then it already does, I get random more painful pains when I do certain things, and walking is one of them. I really don't need pain while I have to work 6 days in a row.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m a bad person.  And I’m stupid.  I don’t deserve anything in life.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 29, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m a bad person.  And I’m stupid.  I don’t deserve anything in life.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 29, 2020)

the fact that a friend and i 'argued' over the dumbest thing, and you don't even care about how _i_ feel? why doesn't anyone care about _me_ or _my_ feelings? situations like this are the reason why i tell no one anything, why i don't express my feelings... because i just feel like a nuisance. i have no one to console about my feelings besides myself, and it really hurts, but if someone would just show that they would listen, it would be nice for once.

i think i'm just giving up. because it's just never going to work out.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2020)

People exiting through the enter and vice-versa. we live in a society :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2020)

I have a headache but I won't be back at my dorm for a few more hours


----------



## Soigne (Jan 29, 2020)

parents reacted poorly to me coming out. & i left my wallet at home so i cant get food tonight.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2020)

Don't tell me you'll do something then conveniently be busy every night. Fine, I'll take my weak noodle arms and do it myself.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2020)

I hope I'm not getting sick.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> parents reacted poorly to me coming out. & i left my wallet at home so i cant get food tonight.



I'm sorry. :/ We'll be here and support you though. Hmu if you want to chat. ❤


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 30, 2020)

Used my love ball on a shiftry and it doesn't get knock off or grass whistle anymore.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2020)

For the 2nd time, no full on conversations when I'm first waking up. Then I'm just being bossed around. I'm not a morning person to begin with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> parents reacted poorly to me coming out. & i left my wallet at home so i cant get food tonight.



Wow I'm so sorry   you don't deserve that, no one does.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2020)

Class tonight and I lowkey don't wanna go but I have to lol let's be fools together all again lmao

also i wonder if wii fit gives bad instructions or my board is not reacting like.. ??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> parents reacted poorly to me coming out. & i left my wallet at home so i cant get food tonight.



v.v omg what crap parents, i'm really sorry T_T


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 30, 2020)

My belly hurts because of some food I tried to hurt and apparently someone from Russia logged into my mails account and Instagram account and even changed the password for the Instagram account.. the dumbest thing about it all is, that this person deleted the mail that says "someone logged in on a MAC OS from Russia" (I don't know anyone who uses a mac, nor who is from Russia) but he didn't completely deleted it, it was still in the trashfolder lmao. Well, changed password.. hope they won't come back, as there is not even anything to steal from me and my 60 inactive followers xD


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 30, 2020)

I want to buy a new backpack but I have too save up for my holiday in July...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> My belly hurts because of some food I tried to hurt and apparently someone from Russia logged into my mails account and Instagram account and even changed the password for the Instagram account.. the dumbest thing about it all is, that this person deleted the mail that says "someone logged in on a MAC OS from Russia" (I don't know anyone who uses a mac, nor who is from Russia) but he didn't completely deleted it, it was still in the trashfolder lmao. Well, changed password.. hope they won't come back, as there is not even anything to steal from me and my 60 inactive followers xD



Yeah I'm a bit careful with my insta so I have it private and yeah I make sure not to add fishy people but yeah that can happen to anyone.. sad ppl wanna steal stuff like that so much


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 30, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I'm a bit careful with my insta so I have it private and yeah I make sure not to add fishy people but yeah that can happen to anyone.. sad ppl wanna steal stuff like that so much



Yeah indeed.. I never add anyone and always try to be super careful, but I guess they can still get you :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

I really want to go work for a bit but it's already getting late


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 30, 2020)

Role players.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 30, 2020)

My cat passed away today.

I can't stop crying. I miss her.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> My cat passed away today.
> 
> I can't stop crying. I miss her.



Omg I'm soooo sorry to hear this!!! I definitely know how you're feeling, my favorite cat in the whole world had to be put down at a very young age a little over a year ago, and I still can't think of her without bursting into tears. I really hope you find some comfort soon


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 31, 2020)

Been feeling a bit... under the weather recently. I’m thinking of ditching my current Discord and making a new one and giving it only to people I trust with my life... ooooof. My head hurts, my bf and I had a bit of a falling out today, and yesterday really wasn’t any better... : /​


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 31, 2020)

Can this russian stop trying to steal my Instagram Account.. there is literally nothing of use for anybody there and yet he keeps trying. Ffs leave me alone .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> My cat passed away today.
> 
> I can't stop crying. I miss her.



I'm sorry to hear that.. :'(
It always makes me fear for my own animals, that this will happen when I read something like that. But that is the price to pay after having a great and (hopefully) long journey with an animal. I hope you will stay strong any be able to think back to the good memories with her soon with a smile instead of tears! I'm sure she had a good time with you, stay strong! ^-^


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2020)

Laptop keeps freezing up, cant wait to be able to slam dunk this glorified calculator in the trash someday....someday


----------



## IKI (Jan 31, 2020)

Depression and Anxieties. U_U


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> Yeah indeed.. I never add anyone and always try to be super careful, but I guess they can still get you :/



Yeah for sure they can, for some reason they like stealing innocent accounts more than like some official celeb one's too :/ But yeah same here, I mean if even I might have one or two common followers doesn't mean that person should add me randomly, either. Sheesh internet.


----------



## Limon (Jan 31, 2020)

My lack of sleep.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 31, 2020)

The most embarrassing thing happened to me yesterday while I was at the shop; I had finished paying for my items and on the way out I slipped and fell on the wet floor face down. Luckily, I only bashed my knees in a bit but what was most awkward was that it was right in front of all the tills where everybody was. No one was kind enough to help me up, but ignorant enough to stand and stare. One of the employees kept asking if I was ok as it took me a while to get back up (I think I passed out for a few seconds so was completely out of it but just forced my way towards the exit). 

What annoyed me most was that the lady kept asking me if I was okay and clearly I wasn't and she just made the whole scene even more dramatic than it already was; I generally hate being the centre of attention as it is. I understand it was out of concern and care but really all I wanted to do was escape.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 31, 2020)

cant  bring myself to study for exams


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2020)

I really hate whenever I have to deal with my menstrual cycle. Maybe this is TMI, but it's really rough for me especially with my contamination issues. It's awful. I do all of these extra routines when I'm on my cycle. Not to mention the mood swings and cramps. 

Also, been feeling down today. I'm going to hang out with a friend later, but I just feel depressed.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 31, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I really hate whenever I have to deal with my menstrual cycle. Maybe this is TMI, but it's really rough for me especially with my contamination issues. It's awful. I do all of these extra routines when I'm on my cycle. Not to mention the mood swings and cramps.
> 
> Also, been feeling down today. I'm going to hang out with a friend later, but I just feel depressed.



Oof yeah started mine too today. I hate having to go to work on my cramps as well. One time it got really bad that it made me feel sick, over heated and I to sit for a few minutes or I felt like I was gonna black out. I hate having to admit physical weakness, I tried to work throu it but I could barely concentrate and say a cohesive sentence. It doesn't help that my manager is a guy so I really don't like talking about it to him.



Today I feel 'out of it', like I mildly feel like I have to throw up, i have cramping and stomach(?) pain as well. Not sure if it's from my period, waking up much earlier than normal (anywhere from 2 to 4 hours early, I'm very much not a morning person), stress piling up on me, life stuff or what. I also have a headache. I thought maybe it was just cause I'm hungry, and after lunch I felt better but an hour later I started feeling bad again. While waiting for takeout I felt kinda weak, cramping and very tired, like I could fall asleep sitting in the chair. Then I ate dinner but then I started feeling bad again.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 31, 2020)

I need to reset my town. I need to, or else no place to move my wolves. Actually this town doesn't have much usage because of terrible placement of mayor house, unremovable PWPs, and because the amiibo villagers I let in. But I don't feel resetting it despite needing it uhhh.
My daughter suggested me this morning why don't you get a new copy? It's cheap now though? DO YOU THINK I COULD HANDLE THAT MANY TOWNS? It's already obviously excessive. I haven't been able to have enough time at all for some of them. AND new copy? No.
What should I do haaaaah...


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 31, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> My cat passed away today.
> 
> I can't stop crying. I miss her.



I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2020)

i need so much rest u-u


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

Zane said:


> i need so much rest u-u



samee

also cba so much **** today can i just sleep


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> snip



Yeah, periods suck. My cramps aren't as bad as yours, but yeah I'm sorry you're not feeling too well. Why do we have to deal with periods, anyway... ugh. I hope you feel better love <3 also, I'm sorry that your cat passed away. Please don't hesitate to message me anytime you want to vent or just talk, okay?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

I forgot how ***** MKWii was with unlocking characters, like thousands of races sure lemme get some drunk on


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2020)

Sheila said:


> I forgot how ***** MKWii was with unlocking characters, like thousands of races sure lemme get some drunk on


Yeah especially beating all those Staff Ghosts in Time Trial! Was fun though! Especially when you got to unlock awesome characters like King Boo and Funky Kong


----------



## allainah (Feb 1, 2020)

I woke up at 3pm, 3 hours later and it's already pitch dark outside... i feel depressed.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2020)

Ugh why do I always have to feel so tired


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 1, 2020)

Spoiler: irrational thoughts



Cannot seem to escape hurting others. Well, hopefully this is the last time I will ever hurt someone. I’m so infuriated with myself, right now. I just want to hide underneath a rock and never talk to anyone; ever again. I hope with cutting everyone off... I won’t really be hurting anyone anymore.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 1, 2020)

Internet is barely usable right now, and it's the ISP's fault so I can't do anything about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 1, 2020)

Why was this recommended?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

Nox said:


> Yeah especially beating all those Staff Ghosts in Time Trial! Was fun though! Especially when you got to unlock awesome characters like King Boo and Funky Kong



I got boo boo with some help from a cousin but funky kong, dry bowser and the babies + mii B kms man and yeah im just gonna race my ass off no way i can beat some of the ghosts...


----------



## Zane (Feb 2, 2020)

annoying that there’s no way to go back once you press “ready to battle” in online max raid.. pressed it by accident now i’m stuck using my egg hatching Centiskorch. -.-‘


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

this store having sale on pride phone cases for iphone x but charge full price for iphone 6/7/8 ones gg store why would you do that. i think there a lot/less amount of people having either phones is the same and charging regular price for older phone cases why. bullies.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

had to smash some small fly on the laptop screen and now i got black strikes on the screen ew


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2020)

Work! Every Sunday is frantic as hell!



Sheila said:


> had to smash some small fly on the laptop screen and now i got black strikes on the screen ew


Right after I showered I found a stinkbug in my bathroom like wtf. Luckily it didn't touch me. I know I sound germaphobic but stinkbugs are ehhhhh >~>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

So I have a Samsung Galaxy S7 and I cracked the back of it a few weeks after initially getting the phone because it has a glass back on it and I didn't have a case for a bit there. But it's been perfectly fine up to this point. I just took the back off and realized that the glass part below the crack (which goes across the phone towards the bottom) is almost completely shattered. I'm not sure when this happened, but I'm amazed that the front screen hasn't shattered yet. 


Making the back of a phone glass is kind of a stupid idea anyways, older phones have a plastic backing on it that doesn't crack.


----------



## rianne (Feb 2, 2020)

My partner fell and hurt his ankle so it's likely sprained but he hasn't gone to get it checked yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2020)

Nox said:


> Right after I showered I found a stinkbug in my bathroom like wtf. Luckily it didn't touch me. I know I sound germaphobic but stinkbugs are ehhhhh >~>



that is not germaphobic.. like you shouldn't have bugs inside aside from maybe banana/flower flies and spiders and i'm p sure stinkbugs is somewhat a pest...i'd smashed it i hate bugs being inside like gtfo my butt.
-

Also looking at the general feedback she gave us about paper I'm starting to think she formulated and put it out incredibly stupid for us to make on 4 pages/ plus or minus 10k letters/characters. I knew she was bad looking at the at discussion questions sheets she gave us since she baked too much into one question and made us do extra work we didn't go through. I also discussed this with some co-workers having both autism perspectives on things (including myself) and that paper was definitely made for someone with that kind of focus and definitely not for neurotypicals/lighter ASD spectrum people or just people who are used to "normal" papers. I'm super happy people passed with me included but yeah, considering all the "constructive" criticism yeah no that is not how you do it, we're not studying pathology.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 3, 2020)

I don't know, I should be happy but for some reason I'm not.
I just booked a date to make the examen for the writingtest that you need to do for the drivinglicense
and I'm doing really good in the tests that I'm doing for it.. overall everything is going good.
My cat's healthy again, my boyfriend mostlikely found a job that is way better for him where he will earn
more, has a bit more holidays and gets treated better and I even found some new glasses that are looking
really nice and yet I'm like, idk.. kind of depressed? I want to be happy but for some reason I'm not.
Well, I kind of know the reason, I'm always scared my bf would hurt me, I don't even know why, because 
it's not how he is, but yet I'm really anxious about it. Guess that's the price to pay when you are in a 
relationship with someone who has to work all the time away.. it's really mentally exhausting me but I can't
change it either. The jobs where you don't go away are extremelly underpaid and are not at all what he's
learned as a job..


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 3, 2020)

I am going to be roasted so hard for this, especially since we're on an Animal Crossing forum. Don't you think that people are going a teensy bit overboard whenever they find a minor detail? I get its been a while since the last installment, but I personally think it's pretty exhausting and annoying. Just my two cents.


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2020)

Wanna name change but not enough bells.... :[


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 4, 2020)

I failed to catch a g max shiny milcery in an online raid...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 4, 2020)

Nox said:


> Wanna name change but not enough bells.... :[



Nox is the best villain in Wakfu.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 4, 2020)

Someone tried to get into my Amazon account now.. seriously, can they leave me alone? 
I already have no money, why would they try to steal all my accounts for nothing ffs.


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 4, 2020)

I've been feeling non-stop sad for the past like 2 weeks now and I don't know why. Is it my cycle which tmi, has been unbelievably abnormal for the past few months?

Is it my adhd?

Is it just my actual depression?

I don't know! And I can't find out ! and I forget when my next therapy appointment is which always makes me even more stressed!

Doesn't include the art that I haven't finished from DECEMBER that I need to finish but if I'm sad I'm unmotivated, y'know? Like its just a cycle man...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 4, 2020)

Spoiler: big depressing rant, nothing to see here



woowweee I've been so depressed today, and for the life of me I could not pick myself up.

I've had quite possibly the most ****tiest shifts over the past two days. Both days I've missed at least one break. 

Yesterday my coworker and I worked or asses off trying to make life a little less harder for the closing workers, since we were short staffed. Other jobs that were other peoples responsibility were passed onto us. Then thise people who didn't do their jobs simply just walked out on time, having all their breaks, without saying a simple thank you. 

Then today, people have the audacity to complain about stuff not being done, despite knowing that yesterday we were in a helpless situation!! Then my supervisor was getting angry at my coworker and I for not taking our breaks on time, just because it ****ed up her little plan to go home early. There's no way we could've gone on time since there was so much **** for us to do. My supervisor didn't even help me with my list, just took the easiest jobs possible then complained when stuff wasn't getting done. 

Then another coworker of mine is ****ing useless...she doesn't focus on what needs to be done, despite knowing that we're stressed out of our minds. 

It got to a point where there was so much to do in so little time where I just broke down and cried. Like just literally couldn't hold it in anymore. All the **** talk about me and others just got to me, and I knew that if I didn't get things done to the managers standards, more **** would be said about me and others in the morning.

I just can't take it anymore. I've been at this place for 2 years and it's just been the same **** ever since; people backstabbing you, throwing you under the bus and complaining about everything. It's such a toxic place and it's taken such a hit on my mental health over the past month or two. I just want a break, and even that is far too much to ask for


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Spoiler: big depressing rant, nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Nessa.  Sorry your job is being pretty crappy lately.  :/ That’s pretty rude of them to expect so much of you and not contribute themselves.  I hope it gets better soon or that you can find a better job.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 4, 2020)

idk what i thought studying english at university would be like but i did Not expect to have 200 new words to learn, do the whole clause/word class thing all over again but this time in english, all while also having to prepare for an oral presentation. !!!! ok but how is my procrastinating ass going to learn all of this Help


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> idk what i thought studying english at university would be like but i did Not expect to have 200 new words to learn, do the whole clause/word class thing all over again but this time in english, all while also having to prepare for an oral presentation. !!!! ok but how is my procrastinating ass going to learn all of this Help



yep that's basically uni... welcome back btw


----------



## dedenne (Feb 4, 2020)

my stomach is c r a m p i n g. on a scale of 1 to 10 10 being fun 1 being not fun i would rate this a 0 tbh


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

I feel like a frog in a science class.
Always being dissected.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 4, 2020)

I often worry that I'm an airheaded ditz.

Whenever I miss a step or do something goofy on accident, I fear that I come off as unintelligent and careless.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2020)

My head hurts in this one specific area. Freaking headaches.


----------



## rianne (Feb 4, 2020)

I defeated an Appletun in a raid and the ball didn't even shake once before it broke free.

Womp womp.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 5, 2020)

Toll bridges.

There are too many.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 5, 2020)

mystery bite on my hand, I thought mosquitoes didnt come out in winter but i guess these ones were on a mission :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 5, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hey, Nessa.  Sorry your job is being pretty crappy lately.  :/ That’s pretty rude of them to expect so much of you and not contribute themselves.  I hope it gets better soon or that you can find a better job.



thanks for the support Riley <3 I'm still kinda annoyed, not going to lie.

Apparently my coworker who was working the night with me said something to my manager about me getting upset. I'm concerned that my manager will query me about it and I legitimately won't know what to say to her. I was feeling pretty crap mentally going into work, then the *****iness got to me even more and I just lost it. More than anything it has just as much to do with depression and anxiety, and is that something you should admit to your employer? Is that a normal thing to do? Will they even believe me? I have no idea


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 5, 2020)

It's supposed to not rain today, so I want to finally cut the grass, but I see grey clouds.. if it starts raining while I'm in the middle of cutting the grass it will be so annoying T-T


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2020)

Wii fit trainers being the most demotivational **** ever like okay that is not how u do things lmao


----------



## tokkio (Feb 5, 2020)

had a serious nervous breakdown today. there's so much i want to let out but im guessing that these thoughts aren't meant to be posted on a wholesome site like an animal crossing forum lol. at this point im just so tired of everything


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2020)

tokkio said:


> had a serious nervous breakdown today. there's so much i want to let out but im guessing that these thoughts aren't meant to be posted on a wholesome site like an animal crossing forum lol. at this point im just so tired of everything



As long as it's not inappropriate natures, and not about someone here I guess you could do..? 
-

Anyway, people who think they become a "real woman" once they have a kid... Like that is not what it is about but.. sure o_o


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm honestly just fed up. You guys say that I have the freedom to make my own decisions, but I feel like I'm being micromanaged with everything. Don't beg me to stay in your house then treat me like a child. I don't mind staying with family til I get married or something, but I don't wanna have to move out to prove a point. I don't mind going to church, but that should be a VOLUNTARY thing. Enough with the guilt trips.

I'm so done, man.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> I'm honestly just fed up. You guys say that I have the freedom to make my own decisions, but I feel like I'm being micromanaged with everything. Don't beg me to stay in your house then treat me like a child. I don't mind staying with family til I get married or something, but I don't wanna have to move out to prove a point. I don't mind going to church, but that should be a VOLUNTARY thing. Enough with the guilt trips.
> 
> I'm so done, man.



Me also. Parents need to know when to let go and stop micromanaging...like if they want their kid to grow up that is not how you do it.

Also ****ing cold weather here when it's not even winter yaaaaay


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 6, 2020)

My mum is really ill, I’m very worried


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 6, 2020)

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> My mum is really ill, I’m very worried



I'm so sorry about your mom. I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 6, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> I'm so sorry about your mom. I hope everything turns out alright.



Thank you, me too


----------



## faiiryvent (Feb 6, 2020)

i’m stressed about school on monday since i missed today due to bad weather and there was a presentation today and i’m worried my group members are angry with me aha

on top of that, my mom said something hurtful to me on saturday and i’m still thinking about it aha


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 6, 2020)

So I started to watch random clips of the show EastEnders on YouTube thanks to a Mr. Bean sketch and now I can't stop watching more of it, which kinda bothers me? Like, I never watched the show before (only heard of it), I didn't know it has over 6000 episodes, I don't what the hell is going on there, the amount of characters who died so far is crazy (I actually looked that up, wtf)... And yet it fascinates me sort of? Why do I always end up getting interested in random stuff YT recommends me out of nowhere? ._. 

Also I started to play Splatoon again and already regret it. I just lost over 5 matches in a row thanks to lame teams and disconnects... At least Salmon Run is still kinda fun.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 6, 2020)

This is literally a mix of allergies- itchy eyes, SORE throat- with a touch of flu-like aching and weakness. I'm so confused.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm conflicted.
If I get it, and have nowhere to go then what's the point?

There is one pro and a million cons.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2020)

My hand stings.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2020)

Also, now I can't fall asleep and my stomach's churning. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2020)

my ****ing phone company messing up like **** can i please not have it??


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 7, 2020)

My mum again


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2020)

okay i get i could have checked my phone an extra time but honestly who the **** casually sends random texts instead of calling in an emergency????

like someone would text someone "like hi ur mom is in the hospital" or whatever.. like regardless of emergency situation you ****ing call aight..


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 7, 2020)

I would say nothing can bother me today because something S O coveted and I've beeeeen working towards FINALLY happened today!!! But, to be real this unending runny nose coming from hay fever is, a _little_ annoying.
Why hay fever when it's this crazy cold; What's wrong with me ugh


----------



## Dim (Feb 7, 2020)

No matter how hard I try, in the end I always fail. I can't have anyone or anything in my life


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2020)

Whatever


----------



## John Wick (Feb 7, 2020)

I can't live life walking on eggshells.

I won't.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2020)

I started the day out pretty well. I was in a good mood. Then, as the day progressed, I just felt more and more depressed. I think it's due to me being a bit behind in Pre-Calculus, and other school stressors. I just feel overwhelmed. I don't do so well with stress.


----------



## Dim (Feb 7, 2020)

i feel so discouraged and unmotivated again


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

no dad we don't have 2,5 liter plastic jars but u can have our laundry detergent one so u stop talking if u drink it -.-


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 8, 2020)

the lights in my house are being faulty ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

Pro-lifers.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2020)

No idea why I'm still so fatigued. I haven't done anything that could have caused this.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 8, 2020)

I just love being overwhelmed as soon as I come in to work, I love it when people are telling me somethin I barely have time to process, and when I have notes left for me and when customers won't leave me alone. I got zero nothing done for like an entire hour cause customers wanna take their sweet *** time deciding stuff. And after my break I'm going to be the only one there and I have to do all the closing stuff. I haven't even seen what the sink looks like yet, I prob have so many unnessacary dishes to wash. People are so lazy here, if you didn't use it DON'T PUT IT IN THE DISH ROOM.

Please let this shift go by fast. Please let me do all my closing tasks before I have to clock out today.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 9, 2020)

My mum is making me a bit upset


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 9, 2020)

Spoiler: long rant sorry everyone ;;



My music history professor expects us to watch the movie Amadeus which, I might add, is _THREE HOURS LONG!!!_
Like does he think that we just have all the time in the world to sit down and watch a three hour movie?? If I start it now and literally sit here and watch until it's done it'll be 9pm by the time it's over, and then I have to write an essay and compare it to a short essay that he had us read regarding the movie. The essay writing part is, luckily, not too bad so I'm hoping I can kinda BS my way through the movie and get just enough info to write a decent length essay. 

I like Mozart and all, but I would much rather read a factual recount of his life through his letters and biography than watch this steaming pile of Hollywood rubbish.

------------
Oh, and another thing that's bothering me is the fact that I have ADD and so my learning/observation styles are a lot different than how others might do it, and other people are so quick to assume that my Aspergers/ADD traits are because I'm inattentive or lazy. I was basically indirectly criticized by a music teacher earlier for reading that essay for my Music Hist. class during a recital. It sounds contradictory and probably doesn't even make any sense to most people, but if I just sit there and try to watch the recital I actually can't pay attention to it. However, if I'm also doing something else (ex. reading, writing, looking at drawings/paintings, etc) then it helps me focus _a lot._ But I guess because "I'm an adult" I have to do things the way that other "adults" would do them, such as giving my full undivided attention during a recital. I"m sorry but just because I'm looking down at my phone reading an essay doesn't mean that I'm not paying attention at all. If anything I'm actually paying more attention than I would if I was just sitting in there, probably staring off into space and observing all the cracks in the walls/ceiling and the little intricate details above the stage and the panels on the ceiling, etc etc.

People can be so ignorant sometimes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2020)

My workload for my college is a bit too much for me right now. Despite having weekend off, I have to use that time to finish up my work, and still have some left over after. I hope I can get this over with. I just wanna chill during my day offs and not having to worry about finishing stuff on time.


----------



## Dim (Feb 9, 2020)

I had too much caffeine today


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2020)

It's blind acceptance that leads to the unacceptable becoming the new way.

I won't be an enabler.


----------



## xara (Feb 9, 2020)

i really don’t want to go to school tomorrow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 9, 2020)

I finally finished watching that movie but to be honest, I reeeeeeally don't feel like writing a 1,000 word essay at almost 10:30 at night. 




Idk why I always think I can do this stuff. I set such unrealistic expectations regarding my schoolwork, ultimately leading me to put stuff off and struggle to get it done the night before. Better yet, I'm tired of schoolwork in general. Just leave me to practice my piano pieces and compose, I've had enough of this history bs.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 9, 2020)

I wish I could get a paypal (and I’d need a bank acc too then) for myself but I’m too scared to ask my dad bc he’ll probably want control over it :’) (I’m 19 but I still feel like I need permission for everything, when I made my DA acc I had to write my dad a letter because I knew talking would lead to an argument lmao)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 9, 2020)

I was feeling pretty good yesterday for once, but now today I'm back to feeling so low in energy and feeling depressed as hell  I don't know where this depressive episode has came from but I want it to go away already.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 9, 2020)

Hephsin-Latte said:


> I wish I could get a paypal (and I’d need a bank acc too then) for myself but I’m too scared to ask my dad bc he’ll probably want control over it :’) (I’m 19 but I still feel like I need permission for everything, when I made my DA acc I had to write my dad a letter because I knew talking would lead to an argument lmao)



Easy to get scammed with commissions.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm much better from my flu, but still with a hint of aching and earache. Got a heating pad on my ear, and gotta work with loud children tomorrow. I may have to call in sick... I'd be the 3rd teacher sick this week.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 9, 2020)

SIS, WE GET IT. you took a chinese class and you like asian culture...COOL.

MESSAGE RECEIVED


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 10, 2020)

i'm sick and my father is visiting tomorrow and let's be honest,, we don't have the best relationship


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 10, 2020)

Stomachache.


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

my cat is taking up most of my bed & i love her dearly but my legs are cramping up :<


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm so tired .-.



I feel like I'm gonna cry ughhh I hate being depressed all the time ;~;


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 10, 2020)

Mum is getting admitted to hospital for psych study and depression, threatening her own life.

Was finally brave enough to try a new art style, and I'm in love with it as I've outgrown my art from a year ago... but sadly the writer I work with isn't feeling it, and I'll be drawing these characters a lot. I may have to find some where else I can use this style that I'm in love with instead of withholding it entirely. Just how the job is.

More pain in ovarian area.

Just overall been a moody day for me. But I want to cheer up tonight.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 10, 2020)

nice how whenever my dad is home my anxiety gets worse


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2020)

Hephsin-Latte said:


> nice how whenever my dad is home my anxiety gets worse



Literally me every time I even think about my dad :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm tired. It seems that I always fall asleep around 6pm and nap for three hours or so. I get sleepy during those times. I still need to practice my violin, and do some schoolwork. Might have just a little bit of coffee. It's already late at night, and I'll probably curse myself out for it later, but eh.


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

i’m staying home from school today and now my father’s upset with me even though my attendance is good lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Literally me every time I even think about my dad :/



same :/

also homework can go die also payday get there though it's like two weeks til then lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 11, 2020)

That I'm sleepy already. Despite I just got time to myself finally and need being in my NL towns to relieve myself. Uhh uhh ;_;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2020)

It's only almost 11am and my head is already starting to hurt ughchxjsbsb


----------



## Shawna (Feb 11, 2020)

I am nervous for my dentist appointment tomorrow... .-.

I know it's just a regular cleaning, but I am still nervous because my grandma takes me to these, and she is reallt hard and strict with me about my teeth, and I am worried I will be told by her or the denist that I am not doing enough ;-;

However, fo what it is worth, I am glad this is not on Valentine's Day.  I just wanna have that day to play Animal Crossing and celebrate my favorite ships/couples with my online friends without having to worry about the dentist.  It will be over with. :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2020)

My mom playing "poor" Like "omg you can't eat cucumbers for snacks they are expensive"  a) they are not, i bought like two for like 2-3 bucks the other day b) you want me to gain weight and eat unhealthy stuff or? also stop spending money on other **** lmfao


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm worried about this weekend's weather as I need to catch two trains and they'll most likely be cancelled as high winds and snow showers are predicted. GREAT


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 11, 2020)

I?m so useless yay me 


Spoiler



I would like to crawl into a hole and die, thanks


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> I'm worried about this weekend's weather as I need to catch two trains and they'll most likely be cancelled as high winds and snow showers are predicted. GREAT



ugh yeah weather's been horrid here too.. best of luck and hope u can make it


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

my grandmother keeps pointing out my acne and i really wish she’d stop lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 11, 2020)

I can't even walk into my department before I'm already getting problems thrown at me. I literally JUST CLOCKED IN.



Spoiler: Stress+sometimes I actually hate myself



For the past week or 2 I've been getting headaches before heading into work, so ofcourse I get one today. Whatever, this is not normal for me but I'll deal with as I have been. By trying to ignore it (I can't take pills unless they're crushed and we don't really have pills at the house. If I'm getting headaches nearly daily I dont want to get addicted to pills). As I walk out of the break room where the time clock is, already I'm expected to solve problems, I haven't been here all day, chill! We don't have pies, coworker is sick (on top of already being slow) and keeps complaining that he wants to leave early (suck it up and get to work it's bad enough your work ethic sucks) I have to price out all of frozen cause opener and mid didn't do it, THEN. My manager shows up and starts busting me about empty displays and empty kids cookies and how I need to price out so much ****. Like CHILL I JUST got HERE. He's already in a mood too like great, so he takes it out on me.

Manager: How many cookies does production call for?
Me: It says zero
Manager: then why do we have 5 cases?
Oh idk I'M NOT THE ONE WHO ORDERS THIS **** LAY OFF

It's literally only an hour into my shift (I'm on break now but I still have 5 hours left to my shift) and I'm already stressed out.

I hate my job so ****ing much. I need to get off my lazy *** and do some real job searching despite how worthless and stupid and degrading it makes me feel. I can't keep going to work there thinking it's not so bad but then everytime a customer gives me a hard time and everytime my manager does **** like this I want to throw my apron and quit on the spot. If my job causes me this much stress and it doesn't even offer me a way of self sustaining lifestyle then it's not worth it. If I'm really getting headaches at the thought of going into work and anxiety(?) everytime my phone goes off thinking it's work calling me in or worse, telling me I'm late or messed up, then I can't and should not be working here.

But I'm lazy and job searching makes me feel bad for myself. I'm not smart, I dont have alot of experience, I am most certainly not a quick learner. I'm stupid, I'm slow to learn, when people explain things to me I have to explain it to myself in a way that makes sense in my odd way of thinking head, which sometimes people say is wrong. I have mild issues with just TALKING out of my MOUTH and it gets worse when I'm flustered, scared, stressed or mad. I don't have a heart of stone, a customer so much says they're gonna complain about me and my blood runs cold and I feel weak in the legs from being scared. I mess up, ALOT. I've been here almost 2 years and I'm still messing up. I'm not physically strong, I can only lift a 40LB bag of flour cause I can evenly distribute the weight and I use my legs to help hold and carry it as well. I may not even be able to lift 40LB anymore since I injured myself about a month ago.

I'm not alot of things, but one thing I am is lazy. I keep enduring this job and all the stress it brings simply because job searching makes me feel bad about myself. It's like picking 2 evils and Idk which one is worse. Do I continue to endure this crap job or do I get a new job and potentially risk all of the same stuff+starting over.



Also I have alot of crap to do as the closer tonight. I just ****ing _love_ it. Closers get ****ed on so hard in this department. But I chose this for myself after all.


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

i’m hungry and tired :<


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 11, 2020)

A lot of people seem to ship Leon and Raihan.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 11, 2020)

Bad thoughts.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

What up dear?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm very likely going to spend the next ~40 hours just shrouded in constant anxiety.

I have a piano lesson Thursday and I'm already worried about it cause I haven't had much time to practice this week, and idk how much progress I can make by Thursday afternoon. I will not have any time at all to practice tomorrow, unless I absolutely just want to mentally cripple myself. So yeah, I already get super nervous going to my piano lesson cause I'm afraid that my prof won't be happy w my progress and now I'm really worried.
On top of that I have sooo much going on, I have to somehow haul my instrument to a different building tomorrow and idk how I'll have time to do that unless I can get a ride from someone. There's a recital Thursday evening. I have an 8am class tomorrow and every hour between 8am and 5:30pm is blocked with something I have to do. Friday I have this stupid thing i have to participate in, really wish I didn't have to go. It's like, during the day I go to classes constantly, and I spend my evenings doing nothing but schoolwork which are exacerbated because my ability to focus is almost nonexistent and I'm just generally depressed/stressed out all the time, by school and family issues.

Though I hate ranting about this stuff cause I'm sure other people deal w crap like this every day too, I just... can't handle it!!


I'm gonna be mentally dead by this weekend, and I still prob won't be able to catch a break anytime soon. ;~;


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2020)

Hearing the water trickle down the filter output sounds wonderful. hearing the air pump humming and buzzing while im trying to sleep, not so wonderful :/


vvvvrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

i wish i liked school so that it wouldn’t be so difficult to go :<


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2020)

Whoop. My dentist appointment is today, wish me luck... ;-;


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Shawna said:


> Whoop. My dentist appointment is today, wish me luck... ;-;



I'll wish you the best at your appointment


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2020)

Shawna said:


> Whoop. My dentist appointment is today, wish me luck... ;-;



ooooof good luck! dentist appointments sucks mainlt bc they are way too expensive here if ur over ur early 20s :/


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 12, 2020)

cant relax -_____-


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

my family doesn’t like me which uh,, ouchie lmao


----------



## John Wick (Feb 12, 2020)

I don't want to be pushed away again.


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2020)

mail delivery always suddenly slows to a crawl when it’s something ur going crazy waiting for


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

my tooth hurts :<


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2020)

Literally tired as heck and yet I can't fall asleep :,,,,)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 13, 2020)

Not that so serious extent but somewhat. Someone is dying not very far it seems, but I haven't ever liked or felt forgiving him for what he did to my life. The thing is, this someone is my old fried's significant someone :/ and I can't show true sorry to this my friend. He knows that I couldn't and the reason too. It's awkward.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2020)

i hate flac audio but i need those bootlegs :^)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2020)

Can this forum stop lagging when I post in a discussion thread? I can’t make TBT bells when this forum lags.

EDIT: I finally managed to make a post that earned me TBT, but I still felt cheated out of earning TBT when I posted a long post in the Pok?mon Center forum. I should report my post and notify the mods that my post didn’t pay me due to lag.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2020)

dunno if it's good or bad that i liked this one energy drink but this week's been hell so need it


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 13, 2020)

I ripped my tights and won't have time to go home to change before work


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 13, 2020)

I am really struggling with money right now and I finally caught a break because my mom helped me with my car insurance bill this month. Then yesterday I started having car problems, and I think its the transmission. Can't catch a break I swear. I need to go to school friday and I'm terrified of breaking down.


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

my stomach hurts :’(


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2020)

I
Hate
My
Job
OMG

I can't even be here for half an hour before some ***** is complaining about me.


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

my stomach still hurts lmao


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

Feeling like a frog in a science lab again.

Constantly dissected.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 13, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Feeling like a frog in a science lab again.
> 
> Constantly dissected.



I once fainted during a frog dissection in my Grade 10 Science class


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 13, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I
> Hate
> My
> Job
> ...



Sheesh- I hope you're ignoring them the best you can. Don't take anyone's crap. They're not worth it.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

Trundle said:


> I once fainted during a frog dissection in my Grade 10 Science class



I got detention for telling the teacher to shove it.

I used to have pet frogs.


----------



## duckykate (Feb 13, 2020)

my tummy hurt


----------



## Flare (Feb 13, 2020)

My hypochondria is driving me crazy.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

This show...

Sad sacks huddled together, calling everyone outside of their group of single digit IQ pointers, pessimistic, when the so-called pessimists have long ago left, and are gleefully, and optimistically getting on with life.

That just leaves a bunch of wanna-be optimists alone with themselves, being nothing but pessimistic.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Sheesh- I hope you're ignoring them the best you can. Don't take anyone's crap. They're not worth it.



It's hard when she goes and complains to my manager directly. I was telling her that what she wanted isn't really possible and she just kept saying she didn't understand so she finds one of my managers and complains to them. Then one of them says I need to be careful about how I say things. To make matters worse, she got what she wanted and abandoned the cake. Like, she went to all that effort, for nothing.

I hate customers. I really really do.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 14, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> It's hard when she goes and complains to my manager directly. I was telling her that what she wanted isn't really possible and she just kept saying she didn't understand so she finds one of my managers and complains to them. Then one of them says I need to be careful about how I say things. To make matters worse, she got what she wanted and abandoned the cake. Like, she went to all that effort, for nothing.
> 
> I hate customers. I really really do.



I'm sorry that's been going on. I'm sure you handled it the best you could for what it was worth.

It's a shame your manager doesn't seem to be respecting you as much as they should. Whoever said 'the customer is always right' needed a swift kick in the package.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> I'm sorry that's been going on. I'm sure you handled it the best you could for what it was worth.
> 
> It's a shame your manager doesn't seem to be respecting you ask much as they should. Whoever said 'the customer is always right' needed a swift kick in the package.



I wasn't even being rude to her, she just was not getting what I was saying so I really don't see what she could have complained to me about. I told her the options and all she said was she didn't understand. How hard is it to understand that what she wants is not normal and that she has to make an order for that. But, whatever.

And you're right my manager manager (I have two, my manager and my asst manager) does not like me. I feel like he'll do things on purpose to make my life harder. Doesn't help that I heard he's sexist. A swift kick to the package, I love it X)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 14, 2020)

going to a concert soon ..... and i am very nervous


----------



## Dim (Feb 14, 2020)

...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 14, 2020)

Mm just kind of in a funk lately. I'll think about doing stuff for fun and just won't have the energy to actually do it.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

my left eye’s vision keeps going blurry which is concerning


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm feeling a little  TOO happy/hyper today and the fact that i drank a cup of coffee doesnt help.

It feels like my heart is being electrocuted.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm thinking of way too much French and I don't even know anything about French.

My legs are itchy and got 2 projects due soon.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

i’m nauseous and as someone with emetophobia, i am _not_ thriving lmao


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 14, 2020)

I really hope this works because I don’t want to have to deal with the dentist if possible :’)

Also I want my packages to show up soon, I probably would’ve had one of them by now but it got delayed ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2020)

Finding the collectibles that I need is unnecessarily difficult T__T


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2020)

Nevermind, I’m okay now.


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

my tooth hurts:’(


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 15, 2020)

Whenever my brothers ask for something he listens and if I ask it’s a no lol


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2020)

Another stomach bug at work. I don't need this right now!!


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2020)

just feeling miserable and older than my age last few days



xSuperMario64x said:


> Finding the collectibles that I need is unnecessarily difficult T__T



your collectible/avatar combo is fire rn


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2020)

Bought a couple of gamecube controllers on amazon aaaaand L/R/Z buttons are broken in both of them. Go figure! -.-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2020)

Nox said:


> Bought a couple of gamecube controllers on amazon aaaaand L/R/Z buttons are broken in both of them. Go figure! -.-



You should def contact the seller and ask for a return/tefund, if they don't allow it then give them a low rating. That shouldn't be tolerated.



It seems like every time I need to use the bathroom one of my suitemates is in there taking a shower or some **** lol, guess I'll just pee myself :,,,,,,)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 16, 2020)

Duckman cartoon clips are marked as kid's content.


----------



## allainah (Feb 16, 2020)

my fingers smell like cigarettes


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

my tooth still hurts


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2020)

my mom being so judgemental all the time like what does it matter to you freaking old lady

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Bought a couple of gamecube controllers on amazon aaaaand L/R/Z buttons are broken in both of them. Go figure! -.-



yeah that's why i'm careful with amazon so many ppl like that one... but yeah ask for a refund that sounds like a scam


----------



## Bcat (Feb 16, 2020)

relative on Facebook shares the most close-minded, ignorant, blatantly false click bait CONSTANTLY and then has the nerve today to share a Thomas Payne quote about logic and reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2020)

people who upload things in flac

1. idc one bit it just takes up spaces and i dont like the supposedly better audio
2. takes ages to download
3. takes even more ages to convert back UGH


----------



## Dim (Feb 16, 2020)

Sheila said:


> my mom being so judgemental all the time like what does it matter to you freaking old lady
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I don't even think Nintendo made them! It doesn't say nintendo on them or... anything .-.


----------



## Dim (Feb 16, 2020)

I don't have any desire to do anything. I don't even wanna ****ing eat


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

100 of my tbt is gone and idk where it went lmao


----------



## rianne (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm so sleepy but I can't take a nap until much later.

Boo :c


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 17, 2020)

so a coworker of mine just messaged me with a screenshot of a new job available in my store......and it's my managers job LMAO. I am _shook_. Not that I should be because she's joked about quitting on a multitude of times over the past 8 months....but I didn't think she'd actually do it. I'm in disbelief. I've probably spoke badly about her in the past here but overall I do still like her as a manager and a person. So currently we're down by a manager, an assistant manager and 2 supervisors how good lol. I don't blame her for wanting to leave; she has been ****ed around by the owners so so much over the past 2 years and has gotten absolutely nothing in return for working her ass off 12 hrs a day, sometimes 7 days a week. I don't want to have to deal with a complete staff change...again :c


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2020)

ugh too much to do today including homework BLEH


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

i am way too tired to be coherent lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2020)

can i say how much i hate converting files also 12 folders of it


----------



## Bcat (Feb 17, 2020)

I know I shouldn?t let rude comments and trolls from randos on the internet bother me, but I do.


----------



## maple22 (Feb 17, 2020)

My laptop won't turn on because the battery died, so I have to use an old computer that isn't compatible with some school-related things.
Also, my dad is being an idiot, but that's nothing new.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 18, 2020)

i am so tired and nervous and overwhelmed


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

i’m anxious and my stomach is in knots :<


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2020)

kinda wanna skip class but yeah i cant lmaoo.

also damn tired can i just sleep


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2020)

I didn't want to wake up at 7am but my phones alarm was going off and it fell on the floor so I had to get up to grab it. Now I can't fall back asleep lol whoops


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2020)

i can apparently only go to amiami if i go to the url from google search but not in the address bar/field..lmao


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

i hate groupwork and i hate presentations :<


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 18, 2020)

Of course the tv would kill itself on patch day ;^; my dad put a smaller one temporarily and I tried playing but it?s just bad so guess I can?t procrastinate on art now lol so until that gets dealt with I also have to try avoiding going on twitter/reddit for spoilers ;;


----------



## namiieco (Feb 18, 2020)

very very very stressed. i just need to get rid of all this work thats piled up


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

left school early due to anxiety so uh,, today was a flop lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2020)

ok wow mom stop blowing things out of proportion like.. bruh yes i will go take the pap test it's more annoying how you react to things honestly i wish you'd just stfu sometimes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2020)

Ughhh I'm so tired today, also dealing with random anxiety (im having little tremors throughout my body, especially in my shoulders) so that's good.


Why can't it just be friday, I wanna see my new fuzzy baby T__T


----------



## Toska (Feb 18, 2020)

One of my friends who I was _sort of_ close to is going through a really hard time. I don't want to go into specifics but its causing a lot of anxiety for me and my other friends. But other than that nothing too bad, just worried about an upcoming exam.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 18, 2020)

Driving a car in downtown during rush hour is just bonkers.


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

school is sucking the life out of me and i’ve only been back for one day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2020)

Can't fall asleep, too much on my mind. Plus I have an 8am class tomorrow. whooooop.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 19, 2020)

My car is still having problems and I’m afraid of the upcoming financial burden. Even in its state I need to drive it and it’s nerve wracking.


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

i’m tired of being this way


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 19, 2020)

Last night I broke the frame on my only current pair of glasses (current as in has the most up to date prescription). I was so ****ed off at myself that I wanted to scream and cry. I have other glasses I can wear but they're all old so stuff will still be blurry.



Spoiler: It's official, I hate myself



Like I paid for those myself, now I have to go out to the place (which is not close) and HOPE I can just buy frames and they can put my lenses in. Frames alone are expensive, idek if I can buy just frames and they can put the lenses in. Knowing my luck, they won't even have the frames anymore. In the meantime I have to dig around my room and find a pair that fits. I have terrible vision, anyone who has tried on my glasses have said they are wickedly strong. So doing tasks that I need my glasses for it going to be a royal pain.

I'm still ****ed off at myself. It was so stupid, I put them on my chair as I normally do, and I broke them by putting my hand on them and the nose part snapped right in half. Last time my other glasses broke I used gorilla glue which worked for a while but I guess sweat and time weakened the glue, cause they ended up breaking again, which then prompted me to get these glasses.



I hate myself. What did I do to deserve **** like this. Is this karma or my trash *** luck. If something like broken glasses makes me wants to scream and cry, then somethin is clearly wrong with me. Maybe I'm under too much stress and I'm not coping with it in a good way, idk. Maybe I'm just a sensitive little *****.

Guess I know what I'm spending the rest of my tax return on *eye roll*


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2020)

they need to hire the ppl who design the clothes in animal crossing to work on pok?mon next time gottdamn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2020)

It's been such a slow and tiring week, why can't it just be over T___T


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

i ate chicken nugget and cut the roof of my mouth


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m fine now.  Just having a rainy day.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 19, 2020)

allainah said:


> i ate chicken nugget and cut the roof of my mouth



How?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izuku Midoriya said:


> I don’t like the person I’ve become... I’m weak in so many ways.  I’m tired of associating with the same people every day.  I’m sick of it.  I want to live in a different world.



Thanks.


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How?



it was crispy, maybe i was eating them too fast i dunno but my mouth feels better now


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 19, 2020)

I decided to do somethin productive and frame my art prints I got on my trip a while ago. I framed them... at the cost of my hands.

I dug the glass so hard into my hands that I got cuts in multiple places while I was tryin to take the stupid sticky residue off the glass.

Like, nothing today can go good. My tax appointment was an hour late, I was sitting in the chair just waiting. I wanted to walk out cause that's ridiculous, waiting for an hour.

Also I can't just glue my glasses back together, so I'm wearing an old pair that literally does not help my vision at all, I mind as well not wear the glasses. I have to go to work tomorrow with **** poor vision. That oughtta be so fun.

I only get 2 days off a week and this day sucked. Just sucked. Life sucks, my job sucks, everythin. I can't do a damn thing right.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

Just a stupid cold, nothing major.


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

my father is ridiculous


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's been such a slow and tiring week, why can't it just be over T___T



yeahh also tuesday is paydayyyy need to get sum dank clothes


----------



## Zane (Feb 20, 2020)

bleh i hate it when the skin on my hands gets dry and rough


----------



## Zane (Feb 20, 2020)

i’m so tired that it’s actually starting to make me mad. like, why do i feel like i got 0 sleep


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 20, 2020)

I'd like to know if Will Smith appeared in drag in the live action Prince Ali musical number. I don't think I want to buy that version. Also, they took the cartoon version out of the vault, and added an alternate ending.


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

i have no energy


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 21, 2020)

I can't see :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2020)

custom fees why can't just the world agree on some good deal for everyone


----------



## allainah (Feb 21, 2020)

I can never wake up early


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 21, 2020)

Taking car to the mechanic today. I feel stranded without one. lol


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2020)

This cold! It's ridiculous.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2020)

I likely won't be able to bring my new pupper home until I'm done with this semester T__T




Also just generally feeling really hopeless and worthless. Fun times. I'm going to see the pups later so hopefully that cheers me up...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I likely won't be able to bring my new pupper home until I'm done with this semester T__T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



: (((( im sorry man i kno how much u wanted it like now T___T

also yeah gonna have to read this book during weekend, like it's nice to read something that's not written in verse and **** but can i just not have studies lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2020)

Why the **** do I always have to feel sleepy or tired so early most of the time jesus


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

i hope i can do the trivia night but it will probs be for participation ticket bc everyone spam so fast lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also kinda wanna go outside but if it's gonna be rainy and windy then nope


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

so hungry:<


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 23, 2020)

Oof yeah I def injured somethin, there's no reason I should have this pain from my normal walking. Sitting can hurt too.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 23, 2020)

I can’t find a qr code for a path that I found before


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2020)

hype for new site that it got better avatar solutions bc here it's horrid unless ur staff/sage or managed to nab that extension


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 23, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> I can’t find a qr code for a path that I found before



Did you post a thread in Able Sisters? I might be able to find it with some pics.

Nvm just saw the thread. Is the QRs name in a forgien language like Korean or Japanese? It doesn't look like any QR I've seen.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 23, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Did you post a thread in Able Sisters? I might be able to find it with some pics.



Yes I did

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Did you post a thread in Able Sisters? I might be able to find it with some pics.
> 
> Nvm just saw the thread. Is the QRs name in a forgien language like Korean or Japanese? It doesn't look like any QR I've seen.



I can?t remember


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2020)

finished all the monterey pop festival records that i've been listening to and yeah i'd sell my soul and inner organs to have been there..

#borninthewrongdecade


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

i do not want to go to school tomorrow lmao


----------



## maple22 (Feb 23, 2020)

Woke up suddenly this morning because of obnoxiously loud wind. then I got a headache on the left side of my forehead that still won?t go away, and then I proceeded to sleep in until 11:30. Fun stuff


----------



## Dim (Feb 23, 2020)

Too burnt out to do anything x(


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 23, 2020)

Nox said:


> Too burnt out to do anything x(



Same, need a day to reset. More than half over now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2020)

Ugh, this sore in my mouth is bugging me :/


----------



## drowsy-mermaid (Feb 23, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh, this sore in my mouth is bugging me :/


Slice open a raisin and stick it on top of the sore! At least that's what I've always been told to do...

I'm bothered because every time I reply to a thread, it seems like no one will acknowledge me, or the thread dies out as soon as I answer.... I'm like the plague :C


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2020)

drowsy-mermaid said:


> Slice open a raisin and stick it on top of the sore! At least that's what I've always been told to do...
> 
> I'm bothered because every time I reply to a thread, it seems like no one will acknowledge me, or the thread dies out as soon as I answer.... I'm like the plague :C



Huh, now that's the first time I ever heard to treat a sore like that! Unfortunately, we don't have any raisins right now. I guess I'll just rinse my mouth with hydrogen peroxide or something.


----------



## drowsy-mermaid (Feb 23, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Huh, now that's the first time I ever heard to treat a sore like that! Unfortunately, we don't have any raisins right now. I guess I'll just rinse my mouth with hydrogen peroxide or something.



Weird right? Or rinse with warm saltwater!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2020)

drowsy-mermaid said:


> I'm bothered because every time I reply to a thread, it seems like no one will acknowledge me, or the thread dies out as soon as I answer.... I'm like the plague :C



Yeah, I can relate.  I’ve posted on threads before that ended up dying with my post as the last one.  I think it’s moreso there’s nothing left to be said by people than that the thread was killed though.  I’m sure it’s not you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2020)

drowsy-mermaid said:


> Weird right? Or rinse with warm saltwater!



I mean, if it cures a mouth sore then why not lmao. And yeah, that works as well <3 thanks!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 23, 2020)

drowsy-mermaid said:


> Slice open a raisin and stick it on top of the sore! At least that's what I've always been told to do...
> 
> I'm bothered because every time I reply to a thread, it seems like no one will acknowledge me, or the thread dies out as soon as I answer.... I'm like the plague :C



Forum has been slow all over.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 23, 2020)

Plastic destroying our oceans.



> While plastic thrown into landfills contaminates the soil and groundwater with harmful chemicals and microorganisms, the effects of marine pollution caused by plastic are immeasurable. ... The studies reveal that around 12.7 million tonnes of plastic waste are washed into the ocean every year.


----------



## drowsy-mermaid (Feb 23, 2020)

> Yeah, I can relate. I’ve posted on threads before that ended up dying with my post as the last one. I think it’s moreso there’s nothing left to be said by people than that the thread was killed though. I’m sure it’s not you.





> Forum has been slow all over.


Thanks  It's mostly on the Re-Tail board, seems like I literally can't give things away! 


> I mean, if it cures a mouth sore then why not lmao. And yeah, that works as well <3 thanks!


Hope you feel better, those are such a pain!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 23, 2020)

My baby keeps turning down to let me join her tour.. saying that I'm lazy and do nothing but picking up fruits or flowers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2020)

It's getting late and my head hurts cause I'm really tired, but I'm working on a drawing and I would like to keep working on it 


Also I'm sooo tired of school ugh, I'm already counting down the days til Summer break lolllll


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 23, 2020)

drowsy-mermaid said:


> Thanks  It's mostly on the Re-Tail board, seems like I literally can't give things away!
> 
> Hope you feel better, those are such a pain!



I do have a bunch of art to give away. Only got one person responding to the giveaway last time, and we couldn't connect.


----------



## maple22 (Feb 24, 2020)

My otherwise nice headphones that I got for Christmas will beep randomly in the middle of songs when I listen to music on my new phone.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 24, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> My baby keeps turning down to let me join her tour.. saying that I'm lazy and do nothing but picking up fruits or flowers.



It would be nice to tour with you. It would be nice to find the time first. I think my days off are shifting.


----------



## Dim (Feb 24, 2020)

Nothing appeals to me now


----------



## allainah (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm not happy unless i'm drunk or some thing ... i hate myself


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 24, 2020)

Nox said:


> Nothing appeals to me now



Yummy.


----------



## drowsy-mermaid (Feb 24, 2020)

> I do have a bunch of art to give away. Only got one person responding to the giveaway last time, and we couldn't connect.


I will definitely keep an eye out for you on the boards because I would love to get some art!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 24, 2020)

drowsy-mermaid said:


> I will definitely keep an eye out for you on the boards because I would love to get some art!



By art, I mean paintings and statues for the museum in New Leaf. There are talented artists here as well. I'm not one of them.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 24, 2020)

dead ass just don't feel like i fit in with anyone anymore


----------



## drowsy-mermaid (Feb 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> By art, I mean paintings and statues for the museum in New Leaf. There are talented artists here as well. I'm not one of them.



I understood! That’s exactly what I would love to have


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

i wanna work out on wii fit but mom is home meh


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

i didnt have time to eat this morning and now im starving :c


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

every time i order things online the mail goes So slow xD i mean i get it and im probably just impatient...


----------



## Bcat (Feb 24, 2020)

I am rolling my eyes so effing hard right now

- - - Post Merge - - -



faiiry said:


> i didnt have time to eat this morning and now im starving :c



Intermittent fasting my friend: joooiiiiiiinnnnn uuuuussssss


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 24, 2020)

idk i think i honestly have no value in anyone's life. i'm just kind of floating and chilling in what feels like limbo with so many people. everyone i know doesn't really NEED me in their life, and it's evident by how i'm treated. like i'm just not a priority to anyone, and idk it would just be nice to feel needed or like i mean something to anyone?? i just feel so emotionally stagnant and numb nowadays


----------



## Bcat (Feb 24, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> idk i think i honestly have no value in anyone's life. i'm just kind of floating and chilling in what feels like limbo with so many people. everyone i know doesn't really NEED me in their life, and it's evident by how i'm treated. like i'm just not a priority to anyone, and idk it would just be nice to feel needed or like i mean something to anyone?? i just feel so emotionally stagnant and numb nowadays



People don’t “need” ice cream either. But life’s a lot better when it’s there.


----------



## Zane (Feb 24, 2020)

Managed to hurt my back about 10 minutes before leaving work, whoops T_T


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 24, 2020)

psa: always eat breakfast. i nearly fainted during school.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 24, 2020)

Not exactly "bother" but, I feel kinda drained/sad.
Despite.. we've defeated the virus and nano parasites in my kitty spending nearly a year, she's been.. repeating to go through the same health issue over and over. I've rechecked through the diary closely which I've been writing to record her state of each day with exact date/time and symptoms for hours, in order to figure out the next step to take. I've barged into my bad memory to recall every knowledge I've heard and learned from vets and nurses, to have the ideas on WHAT could be the possible reason that's been causing this situation.
I'm so tired. And sad. Today I may need to take her to vet... to get her operated WHICH HAS BEEN WHAT i'VE BEEN TRYING TO AVOID but depending on her state after this morning, it may be needed. Which, I've been praying, for us to not be in that situation.
My baby girl is a good girl. I just want her to be doing well. Please. I feel crying, and feels so tired.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Everything.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 24, 2020)

My glasses broke AGAIN after being gorilla glued just like 2 days ago.

My vision is real crap. Going to work where I have to constantly read small numbers, letters and screens is going to be a nightmare again. Also no traditional drawing since I need to have my glasses on while I do that.

I hate not being able to see. I have no idea when I'm going to an optometrist esp since my dad is against me getting contacts. He's not exactly pushing an appointment either.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 24, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Not exactly "bother" but, I feel kinda drained/sad.
> Despite.. we've defeated the virus and nano parasites in my kitty spending nearly a year, she's been.. repeating to go through the same health issue over and over. I've rechecked through the diary closely which I've been writing to record her state of each day with exact date/time and symptoms for hours, in order to figure out the next step to take. I've barged into my bad memory to recall every knowledge I've heard and learned from vets and nurses, to have the ideas on WHAT could be the possible reason that's been causing this situation.
> I'm so tired. And sad. Today I may need to take her to vet... to get her operated WHICH HAS BEEN WHAT i'VE BEEN TRYING TO AVOID but depending on her state after this morning, it may be needed. Which, I've been praying, for us to not be in that situation.
> My baby girl is a good girl. I just want her to be doing well. Please. I feel crying, and feels so tired.



i am so sorry this is happening to you and your baby. i really hope things get better for the both of you, i really do.


----------



## zato (Feb 24, 2020)

alot honestly thats why i use animalcrossing as an escape. it's mainly my health...i'm so sick of being in pain and being a burden. i'm looking for part-time jobs right now because i can't take it anymore i don't like being useless. but i also can't push myself too hard or fast or i will end up back in the er from puking blood or passing out or both. i bottle things up and it's not healthy.


----------



## Dim (Feb 24, 2020)

I miss Regular Show :[


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 24, 2020)

zato said:


> alot honestly thats why i use animalcrossing as an escape. it's mainly my health...i'm so sick of being in pain and being a burden. i'm looking for part-time jobs right now because i can't take it anymore i don't like being useless. but i also can't push myself too hard or fast or i will end up back in the er from puking blood or passing out or both. i bottle things up and it's not healthy.



Good God, man. You give us a run for our money when it comes to 'stuff that's bothering' us.

All that you stated sounds frickin' horrid. You're in my thoughts- despite the fact I know that saying is literally the cheapest thing ever. I'm throwing it out there that if you ever want someone to talk to, I'm around.

Please don't beat yourself up.


----------



## zato (Feb 24, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Good God, man. You give us a run for our money when it comes to 'stuff that's bothering' us.
> 
> All that you stated sounds frickin' horrid. You're in my thoughts- despite the fact I know that saying is literally the cheapest thing ever. I'm throwing it out there that if you ever want someone to talk to, I'm around.
> 
> Please don't beat yourself up.



ah thank you. it honestly could be worse (i'm lucky to be getting better slowly). i looked at the other posts and i feel for you all tbh. to me no one's pain or issue is more or less valid then someone else. i try not to lean on others much as i'm still kinda skittish with trust but i'll keep you in mind. the majority of the people around this site seem kind enough, probably why i love the game and tend to enjoy talking to the fan base. i mean i'm sure there might be toxic players (as with anything) but it seems rare here.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 25, 2020)

Another friggin' douche nozzle in a raid battle who attacks the teammates, rather than the target.

- - - Post Merge - - -



drowsy-mermaid said:


> I understood! That?s exactly what I would love to have



When is convenient for you?


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

My cat is so staticy, I shock him every time I pet him


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2020)

wanted to check out the book sales going on but soo tired today idfk why


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

I can’t cook rice on the stove


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

bro i’m so out of it today lmao


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

I’m bothered that faiiry is out of it today


----------



## Dim (Feb 25, 2020)

everyone hates me now


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

sierra said:


> I’m bothered that faiiry is out of it today



i’m less out of it now if that makes you feel better c’:


----------



## drowsy-mermaid (Feb 25, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Another friggin' douche nozzle in a raid battle who attacks the teammates, rather than the target.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I can be on about 7:30-10:00 Mountain time pretty much any day


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2020)

Ever have a dream so disturbing, even if it isn't graphic or horrific, that prevents you from going back to sleep and when you do try the dream keeps relaying itself in your head?

Had that today at like 5-6am ish. Lovely. In the dream a roach was in my room at night and no matter how much I cried no one would kill it for me cause it was late. I wanted to sleep so I tried but it kept FLYING all around my room so close to my face, and I still kept crying but everyone was annoyed at me with how late it was.

I couldn't fall back alseep till like 8 and even then I only took an hour cause I woke back up since I had to get up early today.

Also I have to go to work today and I STILL can't SEE my god why does my vision have to be so awful? I have no idea when I can go to the Optometrist so I'm walking practically blind.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2020)

people cherry picking in debates just to win lol


----------



## John Wick (Feb 25, 2020)

I feel like a ghost.

Excommunicado.


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

i cant see my forehead


----------



## Xaeri (Feb 25, 2020)

My art block's usually due to not having friends to draw with, but it's hard to make new artist friends 'cause I haven't been drawing so there's no reason for them to have any real interest in me. Sad cycle really.


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2020)

went out to lunch and ate too much eeeeeeee


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i’m less out of it now if that makes you feel better c’:



What a relief!!! 




I be thinking about dinner


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2020)

Man, my sleeping habits are really affecting me. 

For a while now, I've been falling asleep from around 6pm to 9pm. We eat dinner pretty late (at around 8pm), and sometimes I'd eat later because I'd still be sleeping. I get so tired really early in the evening, and I have trouble sleeping later in the night. I'm not that tired right now, but yeah it stinks. Also, had a headache last night that lasted throughout the school day. It was this one particular area that kept on hurting.


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

My cheeks are hot


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 26, 2020)

My dad just yells over everything lmao
everyone gets yelled at unless if you?re the youngest son (who is a horrible piece of trash yay), my mom accidentally forgot that the stove was on and burned something and you?re yelling about putting her in a mental hospital like it?s a routine for her to try and burn the place?? Shut up ffs it?s much better when you?re at work and I miss when you used to live closer to your work and were rarely at home :/

also please make up your mind, am I to be treated like a child or an adult? Quite confusing when you?re so indecisive on that lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 26, 2020)

8 days in a row, no day off.


----------



## Dim (Feb 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> 8 days in a row, no day off.


you are making money at least


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 26, 2020)

Nox said:


> you are making money at least



Some. Want a level ball phantump with frisk?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2020)

windows 10 please **** off with your claims someone changed **** on laptop lmfao


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

My neighbor just peeled out of his drive way REAL LOUD


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> 8 days in a row, no day off.



Hang in there Reg ):


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2020)

RIP Diana Serra Cary/Baby Peggy


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 26, 2020)

moonbyu said:


> i am so sorry this is happening to you and your baby. i really hope things get better for the both of you, i really do.


Thank you, you so kind.
I've been doing my best, now it seems to be getting stable finally since this morning.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2020)

I’m beginning to get snowed under by all of the studying I’m having to do every day.  It’s getting to the point where I don’t have much time to relax, and it doesn’t help that my roommate and other things are being annoying and making things more difficult.  I’m not sure having a self-defeating image and feeling like I don’t exist at times helps either.  It certainly won’t help once I have a career.  Now’s the time where I’m supposed to be pushing towards graduating from university, yet I don’t feel like I can get enough done each day, or all that I want to get done.  May can’t come soon enough, but I also kind of hope it never comes.  :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2020)

Here come the chest pains againnnnn

ahhehehhh why meeeee


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 26, 2020)

There's talks of rebooting the Little Shop of Horrors with Lady Gaga.


----------



## maple22 (Feb 26, 2020)

Learning about classical/operant conditioning/whatever in psychology
I will never understand any of this and I just want it to be over


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 26, 2020)

maple22 said:


> Learning about classical/operant conditioning/whatever in psychology
> I will never understand any of this and I just want it to be over



Is that like Pavlov?


----------



## Fey (Feb 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is that like Pavlov?


Yes, that’s specifically classic conditioning.


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

i think my neighbor thinks my cat is her cat lol


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 27, 2020)

the fact that i spent 15 minutes of my life making this




Spoiler








- - - Post Merge - - -

also feel obligated to go on a date with a guy i don’t feel anything towards because hes guilt tripping me by saying “thought i wasn’t gonna have to cry tonight” after telling him i wanna just stay friends. hes paying for applebees and sonic the movie so im just gonna shut up and take it with my broke a**


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 27, 2020)

Fey said:


> Yes, that’s specifically classic conditioning.



Does that include marketing tactics like fear of missing out?


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 27, 2020)

I want to see a doctor about my anxiety (and to figure out if there?s other stuff wrong with me lol), kinda stupid that I feel like I can?t do anything without getting in trouble 



Spoiler



(my brothers are constantly on their phones with no problem and then there?s me pretty much never using my devices around my family bc I?m terrified even though I haven?t done anything shady. a few years ago I had already gotten permission from my dad to post online/make accounts wherever, but I?m sure if he saw now he?d freak out about me doing things without asking lmao)


ngl I think this family would?ve been better if my parents hadn?t left their country :/

also my legs are sore ;;


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Does that include marketing tactics like fear of missing out?



You would have to provide some context for me to say for sure, but from my current understanding of fear of missing out, no. Classical conditioning is concerned with involuntary, biological reflexes. 
I think it could fall under operant conditioning though, since that focuses on voluntary actions specifically taken to gain positive or avoid negative consequences.



maple22 said:


> Learning about classical/operant conditioning/whatever in psychology
> I will never understand any of this and I just want it to be over



I’d love to try explaining, but you’re probably sick of it at this point. My best advice is to read up on it online if you’re struggling with a textbook. Sometimes it helps me just to get a different perspective.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 27, 2020)

Fey said:


> You would have to provide some context for me to say for sure, but from my current understanding of fear of missing out, no. Classical conditioning is concerned with involuntary, biological reflexes.
> I think it could fall under operant conditioning though, since that focuses on voluntary actions specifically taken to gain positive or avoid negative consequences.
> 
> 
> ...



One example of fear of missing out might be Nintendo's handling of amiibo and other limited edition goodies, with stores getting one of the product. Plus having a budget that would further motivate you to avoid scalper prices.


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> One example of fear of missing out might be Nintendo's handling of amiibo and other limited edition goodies, with stores getting one of the product. Plus having a budget that would further motivate you to avoid scalper prices.



Then yes, it can definitely be applied to operant conditioning.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

Me having like no chest/bobs so i can't wear jumpsuits/onesies


----------



## Marte (Feb 27, 2020)

The virus has officially reached my country. Blergh.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

that there is an actual wikipedia talk page on partial unbirthing fetishism like.. ew


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Runny nose


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm seriously considering switching email address to something not hotmail because windows 10 keeps ****ing and saying someone changed my password when I only did it to shut the notices off like... uh the activity shows only my login so ???? **** you win10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2020)

Last week when I went to my piano lesson I was super tired and my prof felt bad about it so he let me go a bit early so I could rest before my next class....

A week later, I'm still just as tired


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 27, 2020)

it's so cOLD


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2020)

Every day is as boring and predictable as the last.  Can I just sing kumbaya and live in the world of my dreams already?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2020)

Soooo did they just gloss over the damn fact that I got accepted into all seven colleges that I applied to

like they always find stuff to belittle or pick on me


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Soooo did they just gloss over the damn fact that I got accepted into all seven colleges that I applied to
> 
> like they always find stuff to belittle or pick on me



I?m sorry, whoever they is, they sound really lame. Congratulations on being accepted to all your choices! That?s incredible, and I?ll keep my fingers crossed that you find the one that?s perfect for you


----------



## Zane (Feb 27, 2020)

finally broke down and gave these crooks a few more cents for a month of premium Pokemon Home (with points it was only like a dollar so that?s ok... I guess) because you need it in order to transfer Pokemon from a 3DS and I wanted my shiny Celebi and normal Corsolas. So I go through the moving process and then it?s just like ?ok you won?t be able to use Home until the move is done bye? No loading screen, no estimated time remaining lol when you try to open it it literally just says come back after ?some time has passed?

0/10


----------



## Dim (Feb 27, 2020)

Zane said:


> finally broke down and gave these crooks a few more cents for a month of premium Pokemon Home (with points it was only like a dollar so that’s ok... I guess) because you need it in order to transfer Pokemon from a 3DS and I wanted my shiny Celebi and normal Corsolas. So I go through the moving process and then it’s just like “ok you won’t be able to use Home until the move is done bye” No loading screen, no estimated time remaining lol when you try to open it it literally just says come back after “some time has passed”
> 
> 0/10


You didn't lose them or anything, did you? .-.


----------



## Zane (Feb 27, 2020)

Nox said:


> You didn't lose them or anything, did you? .-.



no but I heard about that happening D: made me a little paranoid but my dudes made it 







Corsola!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Soooo did they just gloss over the damn fact that I got accepted into all seven colleges that I applied to
> 
> like they always find stuff to belittle or pick on me



That’s great that you got accepted into all seven of them.  I’m happy for you, Dawn.  

Also, @Fey, I’m pretty sure she was talking about her family.


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

ill never date doja cat


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2020)

Fey said:


> snip





Izuku Midoriya said:


> snip



Thank you very much for your support you all <3 I really do appreciate it you guys.


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Thank you very much for your support you all <3 I really do appreciate it you guys.


Things should get better once you have some distance from home. I put a whole ocean between myself and my family, and it was one of the best decisions I ever made ;3



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Also, @Fey, I?m pretty sure she was talking about her family.



I mean I thought so, but didn?t want to assume.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 28, 2020)

Coworkers.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 28, 2020)

Depression sucks


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2020)

I do not like sites that restrict you from reading if you have an adblock turned on. Especially if the site is laden with browser-hijacking ads.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I do not like sites that restrict you from reading if you have an adblock turned on. Especially if the site is laden with browser-hijacking ads.



I actually agree on this one. Also they probably plant crypto-miners and clogging cookies and cache stuff on it as well.


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

I haven’t been able to sleep for longer than 4 hours at a time. What is happening


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 28, 2020)

Not only I'm fed up with mainstream music but the videos themselves too. Do artists always have to reveal certain parts of their body? I hate how this happens and is sadly getting exposed to many people. Like as if it's almost a requirement to make a music video along with swearing and all that bad stuff. Thank goodness I play video games or else I wouldn't have known music that absolutely slaps or worse, get caught up to the mainstream music and be brainwashed by it.


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Not only I'm fed up with mainstream music but the videos themselves too. Do artists always have to reveal certain parts of their body? I hate how this happens and is sadly getting exposed to many people. Like as if it's almost a requirement to make a music video along with swearing and all that bad stuff. Thank goodness I play video games or else I wouldn't have known music that absolutely slaps or worse, get caught up to the mainstream music and be brainwashed by it.





 I understand sex sells and hiring hot girls to dance around half naked while you sing about cheating on them in your music video, is a business tactic, I would say it’s different than a female artist making that choice for herself and expressing sexuality. Just my thoughts


----------



## Dim (Feb 28, 2020)

Massive heartburn


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Nox said:


> Massive heartburn



I usually eat ice when i get it. It helps in the moment.


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

periods are awful


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

i keep running into the 15 seconds between posts ;--;


----------



## zato (Feb 28, 2020)

so turns out me, my feelings, and all my things don't matter =). being treated like garbage sure is fun.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2020)

zato said:


> so turns out me, my feelings, and all my things don't matter =). being treated like garbage sure is fun.



Hey there.  I don’t know what’s bothering you, but you, your feelings, and all your stuff _does_ matter.  I don’t know who is treating you like garbage, but they sound like jerks to me.  I’m here if you ever need to vent and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 28, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Soooo did they just gloss over the damn fact that I got accepted into all seven colleges that I applied to
> 
> like they always find stuff to belittle or pick on me



ummm ok wtf?? That is freakin' amazing Dawn! I'm so happy for you! All that hard work paid off  Don't let them bring you down because that's such a great achievement!


----------



## Dim (Feb 28, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Soooo did they just gloss over the damn fact that I got accepted into all seven colleges that I applied to
> 
> like they always find stuff to belittle or pick on me


Ya apparently so. Rub it in their faces!


----------



## zato (Feb 28, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hey there.  I don’t know what’s bothering you, but you, your feelings, and all your stuff _does_ matter.  I don’t know who is treating you like garbage, but they sound like jerks to me.  I’m here if you ever need to vent and I hope you feel better soon.



thanks. just toxic family. thats why i'm not waiting until i fully recover to look for jobs. i'm ok though i promise. it's nothing physical luckily. they do love me just they don't always show it nor do they think before they speak. it just gets frustrating especially since i've told them how it makes me feel before and asked them to stop nicely. i just hold it all in now and push though it.


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

my entire family sucks :/


----------



## zato (Feb 28, 2020)

faiiry said:


> my entire family sucks :/



i'm sorry =(


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

zato said:


> i'm sorry =(



it’s okay, i’ll survive c’: i’m sorry about your family stuff too, though :c


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 28, 2020)

I am becoming a cynic. I listen to myself complain about humans, politics, society, etc, more often than I know I should.

Humans can be good. Situations can be changed. There's always good to level bad.

I don't want to be cold. I'm a skeptic- I do not trust people- but I don't want to _not care_ and begin to _hate_.


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

My estranged half sister


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 28, 2020)

I am sick and tired of all the fearmongering that goes on. I can not tell what’s underestimating or over exaggerating anymore. Nothing seems real. I constantly live my life in fear, and I hate it because that’s what the big people want.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Not ticked, just questioning work stuff



I have to always pick up the slack at work. Am I just slack relief because I move faster than everyone else, making me serve and get tasks done quicker? Seems like almost everyone else at work slacks, one guy in particular who I can not stand. Then my manager gets on me as to why more things were pulled than what production calls for, why more labels were printed then what production calls for, why more things were ordered, like, I wasn't here for this. None of this is my fault, so why does he keep getting on me for it? Am I just takin it too personal, and it's really just him being mad and taking it out on me? Okay but why me then? He has other people to complain to.

Stop treating me like I'm the manager of the front service clerks. These are _your_ employees, _you_ are their manager. You got a problem with it? Tell them, don't tell me. Better yet, you got a problem with _me, *tell me*_. Don't tell others to tell me to do somethin cause 'I didn't do it' that's **. He got mad at me for not pulling out all the racks from the fridge one night, when that night I didn't even pull the racks, my asst manager did. I didn't think I had to make sure my asst manager pulled out everythin, so now he thinks I didn't do it. Which is awesome. Like, no, I don't suck at my job, I'm good at closing shift. Assuming everyone does their part as well, which they don't. Which leaves me to square 1, picking up the slack when I get to work.





Spoiler: Muscle pain



My muscle I injured earlier in January hurts from my normal walking, or sometimes if I sit for too long. Like this morning while I was waiting for my time to punch in, I was sitting on my phone for prob a little less than half an hour. 10 mins into sitting it starts to get annoyed. Later in the day before I even went on break, it gets annoyed again. This isn't the first time it has happened either, sitting for too long and it gets annoyed, it happens at home as well.

It doesn't really hurt like bad or anythin, like I can still walk and I still lift not light stuff and walk a short distance with it, even thou lifting (wrong or just too much in one day from my normal load) was what caused this. It hasn't affected my work I think, except when I get random flares from turning or walking, no one has said anythin so no one notices. But how much more longer until it does affect my work? It already hurts early on in the day, like, not cool.





Spoiler: Love me some unasked for advice



Also this ***** at work gave me unwanted advice about my acne. Nothing fails to **** me off faster and more aggravated then when some rando gives me *advice* on what to do with my acne. Oh I'm sorry, is your acne caused by genetics, stress and hormones? No? Okay then shut the **** up, they have absolutely no right to tell me what to do unless they've lived a day and a life in my place. To make matters worse, this person didn't even have acne, they just recommended me celery juice, no water (th?) cause medical benefits *she states none*. Like, I just can't.



Also I still can't see and contacts for austigmatism are EXPENSIVE hot damn. Glasses are also expensive and clearly I have an issue with constantly breaking them (even thou 3 out of 4 times it wasn't my fault and the fourth time I was tired). Eesh I want contacts but 100$ a month? For only 30 dailies? Damn.


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: Not ticked, just questioning work stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regarding work, I'm sorry they treat you like that. Really. Being punished for excelling? Wow. It's almost like "**** I wished I never showed y'all what i could do so you leave me alone." I know you probably don't want more unasked for advice but maybe you do if it's coming from someone who isn't a moron who comments on other peoples appearances? Lol. You do not owe these people your 200%, you owe them what they pay you for and that's it. You deserve to treat your energy as precious as it is. Companies think of us as subhuman worker bees. They are corporate. Like, they're cold as hell. Managers and bosses (even if they're cool sometimes and you guys have had laughs) are an extension of that cold mentality because it's been instilled in them by THEIR higher-up's. It's a flawed system and there is no thriving or pleasing the machine. You do something right 90% of the time, you'll be demeaned for the 10%. Sad but true. I see my dad bust his ass at work and It makes me mad that they always expect his 100% but let people get away with doing their 30%. They only do it because they saw what he could do. 
I'll tell you when I told him, slowly return to baseline. Not all at once. Because you run the risk of being fired but match your coworkers. Start doing the bare minimum without getting yelled at. And eventually they will see you as one of the others and stop treating you like mother hen. They're blood suckers, if you play dead, they'll start finding another mommy or daddy in the workplace.


----------



## Fey (Feb 29, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Also I still can't see and contacts for austigmatism are EXPENSIVE hot damn. Glasses are also expensive and clearly I have an issue with constantly breaking them (even thou 3 out of 4 times it wasn't my fault and the fourth time I was tired). Eesh I want contacts but 100$ a month? For only 30 dailies? Damn.



Holy ****
What contacts are they trying to get you to purchase? Even the way-overpriced, speciality dailies one doctor tried pushing on me weren’t that expensive. I’m personally much, much happier with monthly lenses and just bought my year’s supply for $250 last week. Oh, and those correct for astigmatism too btw.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 29, 2020)

sierra said:


> Regarding work, I'm sorry they treat you like that. Really. Being punished for excelling? Wow. It's almost like "**** I wished I never showed y'all what i could do so you leave me alone." I know you probably don't want more unasked for advice but maybe you do if it's coming from someone who isn't a moron who comments on other peoples appearances? Lol. You do not owe these people your 200%, you owe them what they pay you for and that's it. You deserve to treat your energy as precious as it is. Companies think of us as subhuman worker bees. They are corporate. Like, they're cold as hell. Managers and bosses (even if they're cool sometimes and you guys have had laughs) are an extension of that cold mentality because it's been instilled in them by THEIR higher-up's. It's a flawed system and there is no thriving or pleasing the machine. You do something right 90% of the time, you'll be demeaned for the 10%. Sad but true. I see my dad bust his ass at work and It makes me mad that they always expect his 100% but let people get away with doing their 30%. They only do it because they saw what he could do.
> I'll tell you when I told him, slowly return to baseline. Not all at once. Because you run the risk of being fired but match your coworkers. Start doing the bare minimum without getting yelled at. And eventually they will see you as one of the others and stop treating you like mother hen. They're blood suckers, if you play dead, they'll start finding another mommy or daddy in the workplace.



Oh yes I'm fine with advice, it's anything about my acne that will make my rage skyrocket. I really shouldn't get so mad so quickly, I do have a temper, but if I wasn't at my job oooooh boy would she have got it. It is no strangers place to give un-wanted, un-asked for, no fact suppling advice like that. Celery cause medical benefits, then tells me to Google it. This isn't the first, and this won't be the last I'll get rude remarks (what happened to your face?) and *advice*.

As for work, I guess, I internalize it to much? Or just let the stress get to me much too easily. Like, I want to do a good job, but when everyone else starts to drag their feet it slows everything down. I was talkin to someone about this and he said I put myself and the others around me to too high of a standard, which is constantly why I'm disappointed (his word not mine) as to why they can't do their jobs. I honestly thought my standards aren't that high: do my job in a timely organized manner in the time allotted to me. For most of the time, I can do it. But recently with everyone else slacking more and more, everything falls on me at the end of the day, literally, as I'm the closer. I'm not allowed to stay past my shift time, so I usually have to leave right at store closing time.

My concern is that when I don't do closing, that I can't slack and leave everything to the closer. People in my department think closing is so boring and easy, when it's not. But they don't know any better, they never do closings. I'd hate to leave so much stuff to do for the closer, but others are allowed to slack and leave all the work to me? Not havin it. There have already been times that I wasn't able to wash all the sheet trays, or clean, or sweep, or whatever.



Fey said:


> Holy ****
> What contacts are they trying to get you to purchase? Even the way-overpriced, speciality dailies one doctor tried pushing on me weren?t that expensive. I?m personally much, much happier with monthly lenses and just bought my year?s supply for $250 last week. Oh, and those correct for astigmatism too btw.




The ones I was briefly lookin at on VisionWorks' website were 100$ for a 30 pack of Daily use with the astigmatism. IDK the brand, the regular contacts were more affordable, but anything with astigmatism in the name got an INSTANT price hike. Also, I don't have insurance; everythin I pay for comes out of pocket. Costly, yes. I think all the major vision places are overpriced, so I'm going to go to a WalMart and see what they got there. I might end up having to get glasses, which I'd rather not to, but I may not have a choice. 

For a little context, 400$ is what I usually drop at VisionWorks for the eye exam, frames, lenses, no coatings and sunglasses with prescription. This is technically part of their 'deal'. Frames can be 80 to 200, but the ones I get are 100ish since my frames are plastic, I can't handle wire frames, they'd break much too soon.



Anyway, thanks to both of you to responding to my RANTS, I need to do more research for contacts and stop letting this job get to me, along with not putting all my sanity in this job for a manager who can't see I am a good worker.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 29, 2020)

when i woke up this morning i couldnt see very well at all for like...5 seconds...this isnt uncommon for me but it seems to be getting worse


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 29, 2020)

I’m not feeling too great right now... both physically, mentally, and emotionally.  :/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

arrow keys on keyboard are starting to drift..well what u get from fishy xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm so worried about my pup Sunny T__T


----------



## Zane (Feb 29, 2020)

love it when my older sisters talk about me/make it obvious they think I don't know what I want for myself and my own life. Lol. Like we're not kids anymore in case you guys haven't noticed??


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 29, 2020)

I hope this time my uncle doesn?t try to make another excuse for us to not move, it?s a pain to find a place within our budget in this part of the city and the rare times I find something that fits our needs+budget we can?t go :/ I just want my own space and not share with my brothers, one?s tolerable but the other?s an annoying brat (stop bugging the cat  ) ;; (yes I?m an adult and _could_ just leave but girls in this family aren?t really supposed to leave unless they get married/living with another relative)


----------



## Marte (Feb 29, 2020)

This corona virus is on my mind all the time, I feel like I check the news every 30 minutes. It has reached the town I live in now, and I'm so scared if my aunt, parents or grandparents catch it.


----------



## Dim (Feb 29, 2020)

I hate my stupid ass so much


----------



## Psydye (Feb 29, 2020)

Feels like something is missing...but what?


----------



## Fey (Feb 29, 2020)

Marte said:


> This corona virus is on my mind all the time, I feel like I check the news every 30 minutes. It has reached the town I live in now, and I'm so scared if my aunt, parents or grandparents catch it.



I?m sorry to hear that and hope your family won?t be affected :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 29, 2020)

Marte said:


> This corona virus is on my mind all the time, I feel like I check the news every 30 minutes. It has reached the town I live in now, and I'm so scared if my aunt, parents or grandparents catch it.



I've also been really worried about this. It hasnt reached us ywet, but my mom gets sick very easily and I'm terrified about the possibility of her catching it.


I feel like my anxiety really wants me to get up and get stuff done, but my depression is keeping me just laying on my bed, binge watching yt and drawing. It's like no matter what I do I'm always disappointed in myself. I really do deserve to just lay here and do nothing but I can't do that, my anxiety is too bad.


----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh yes I'm fine with advice, it's anything about my acne that will make my rage skyrocket. I really shouldn't get so mad so quickly, I do have a temper, but if I wasn't at my job oooooh boy would she have got it. It is no strangers place to give un-wanted, un-asked for, no fact suppling advice like that. Celery cause medical benefits, then tells me to Google it. This isn't the first, and this won't be the last I'll get rude remarks (what happened to your face?) and *advice*.
> 
> As for work, I guess, I internalize it to much? Or just let the stress get to me much too easily. Like, I want to do a good job, but when everyone else starts to drag their feet it slows everything down. I was talkin to someone about this and he said I put myself and the others around me to too high of a standard, which is constantly why I'm disappointed (his word not mine) as to why they can't do their jobs. I honestly thought my standards aren't that high: do my job in a timely organized manner in the time allotted to me. For most of the time, I can do it. But recently with everyone else slacking more and more, everything falls on me at the end of the day, literally, as I'm the closer. I'm not allowed to stay past my shift time, so I usually have to leave right at store closing time.
> 
> ...



No problem. I know it's so hard to pick up other people slack and it's a thousand cans of unfair. They should be reprimanded not you, holy crap.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 29, 2020)

why do you have to do this lol


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

i have the hiccups :c


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i have the hiccups :c



It might sound silly but holding my breath for a little or drinking a lot of water makes mine go away!


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> It might sound silly but holding my breath for a little or drinking a lot of water makes mine go away!



i held my breath for a bit and i think they’re gone now - thank you!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i held my breath for a bit and i think they’re gone now - thank you!



That’s awesome to hear!! c:


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 29, 2020)

Just cramps and muscle pains from an injury (I guess? I've never injured myself so idk) and neck pain from working 3 days in a row. Tomorrow will be my fourth.

Yes, sad I know, neck pain from working consecutive days in a row. Idk why it be like this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2020)

WHY AM I STILL UP IT'S LIKE 2:30AM


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 1, 2020)

I didn't get the cattree, that I wanted because our car is broken, so I couldn't get it T-T


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

Teachers that obviously didn't study on how to make essays/do them new at work and wanna squeeze in 100% of the content when it's not a good way to check students' knowledge.

I mean there are books on how to formulate good questions and paper ... and to give examples:

When did finnish winter war last? how many casualties? who were commanders? reflect, analyze and discuss in less than 2 pages. 

^how you dont do it. people skip over some things bc it's lumped together and end up getting wrong grade even though the general stuff is well written. instead do like:

Finnish winter war:

a) when did it occur?
b) who were the commanders
c) how many casualties
d) how many tanks/weapons did each side have

Give example and analyze how it could have turned out if the roles and outcomes were flipped around, in max. 2 pages.

This goes for especially uni level where you cram a lot of crap in your brain and you almost always skip over the non-concrete texts.


----------



## Zane (Mar 1, 2020)

I can’t get a squirtle den *sniff* *sob* I guess it doesn’t matter too much because I don’t think I have any Love balls left to catch it with anyway.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2020)

THIS IS LIKE THE THIRS TIME THIS GAME THAT TOAD GETS THE PAYDAY WALK AND A FREE STAR WHAT THE FUUUUUU


----------



## Dim (Mar 1, 2020)

Zane said:


> I can’t get a squirtle den *sniff* *sob* I guess it doesn’t matter too much because I don’t think I have any Love balls left to catch it with anyway.


I'll hyu if I find any later


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 1, 2020)

I want to hang out with the person I have feelings for, we have tried setting up a get-together a couple times but it didn't work out. I am paranoid that it's not just bad timing and there is an underlying reason!! ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2020)

drama/plays.. i like reading them but since they basically never say what they mean/intend u have to read too much between the lines ugh


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2020)

the wifi at my university campus is absolutely useless. It's so slow and you can't access it at all in certain classrooms. I really hope they fix it ._.


----------



## zato (Mar 2, 2020)

i'm kinda freaking out...everyone keeps talking about the coronavirus and i'm actually getting sick...i know it's just a cold but dang...my immune system sucks so i'm worried. it's in my state but i never go outside often at all... perhaps i should see my doctor anyway while i still have insurance.


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

a lot of my friends didnt wish me a happy birthday which uh really shouldn’t bother me so much but it does ;/


----------



## Fey (Mar 2, 2020)

I hate being so affected by the weather, but these clouds are really bringing my mood and energy way down. It’s so dreary outside, all I want to do is huddle up in bed until the sun comes out again *sigh*


----------



## Dim (Mar 2, 2020)

Why is it always the great people that gotta leave forever and never talk to me again? v_v


----------



## allainah (Mar 2, 2020)

i never get to hang out with my friend anymoreeeeeee. why does she have to have a baby.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2020)

Sounds like someone is doing some construction work somewhere in this building and it's really loud and it would be nice if they could not do this at 8am -__-


----------



## sierra (Mar 3, 2020)

My biggest fear almost came true yesterday and I’m still shaking like a leaf.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

Coronovirus has had two confirmed cases 20 minutes from my house.....


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2020)

my bike has a flat tire and i don't want to fix it but i have to if i want to use it ):


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> my bike has a flat tire and i don't want to fix it but i have to if i want to use it ):



I’m sorry about what happened to your bike. What’s wrong with fixing the tire?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

My xbox one power supply isn't working anymore. It has not provided enough power a few times over the past few months, and I have tried several times to get it working again, but this time doesn't seem to work. I ordered a new power supply yesterday, but it won't be here till tomorrow, but I can't use it till Thursday. I know this is a stupid problem, but it is annoying lol.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 3, 2020)

I finished watching Halo: Combat Evolved videos, and now I'm dying to play it.

But an Xbox and the Master Chief Collection is not a purchase that would not be financially sensible at the moment.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

Makes sense, especially with the new xbox system coming out. While my Xbox One is the OG 2013 one, and could use an upgrade, I like having the older one and would rather wait for the next gen, while also saving up for a gaming pc.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 3, 2020)

Just found out the I didn't realize the fire has been extinguished and the gas was leaking from oven. Now making ventilation fan work hard with windows wide open. So cold, but. (=_=; I may need to try harder to take more sleep..


----------



## Soigne (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm not doing great anymore & I have to work until midnight tonight


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh and one more thing. I keep finding Fauna in there each time I eat choco eggs that I grabbed an aisle of them.. I WANT TO KNOW WHO ARE THOSE 2 SURPRISE IN THE EGGS!!!


----------



## Dim (Mar 3, 2020)

idk im just really tired okay?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 3, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Just found out the I didn't realize the fire has been extinguished and the gas was leaking from oven. Now making ventilation fan work hard with windows wide open. So cold, but. (=_=; I may need to try harder to take more sleep..



I don't think we get those over here.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## allainah (Mar 3, 2020)

my gut


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 4, 2020)

I go through a cycle of being at uni and wanting to go home because I wanna relax, then realising that home is stressful because of my extreme panic prone dad, then wanting to be at uni again because home sucks just as much as uni lol. **** me I should just move out, surely being financially stressed will be less stressful than putting up with this


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2020)

homework. also my stuff hurrry upppp por favor


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2020)

My manager.


----------



## Dim (Mar 4, 2020)

My family running their damn mouth again


----------



## Marte (Mar 4, 2020)

Bruh the virus reached my neighbourhood. I'm doomed


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2020)

Mom: WHy are yOu KeePinG SECRETS from mE????

Me: idk, why do you make me feel like I need to keep secrets from you?


----------



## Dim (Mar 4, 2020)

Ppl actually ripping on an anime/animation over using the same clouds in the background LMAO


----------



## allainah (Mar 4, 2020)

I've been skipping one of my classes too much and the professor messaged me today,,,,,, and i OOP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2020)

I have to write a short essay for part of my music history midterm exam and I just cannot get myself to do it T__T 
I would do it tomorrow but then I'll have to do it all at once and I was hoping to divide it up a bit.

I also have an essay for my rock hist class due before class starts tomorrow and I don't wanna do that either! Never having any mental energy to do anything besides watch yt videos and draw is really taking a toll on my education.


----------



## zato (Mar 4, 2020)

i'm crying really hard right now and i honestly don't know what to do...my best friend just called me and told me her dad is in the er he's like my second father. i'm kicking myself for not going to see him more lately due to my health. if something happened to him because i wasn't there i don't know if i can forgive myself. she's upset too but she can't do much because she's states away...her brothers are with him at the hospital keeping us updated. i don't want sympathy i just needed to get it out...it hurts a lot and i'm just scared. i don't want to lose another person and i don't want to see my friend cry...it will shatter my heart.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 5, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have to write a short essay for part of my music history midterm exam and I just cannot get myself to do it T__T
> I would do it tomorrow but then I'll have to do it all at once and I was hoping to divide it up a bit.
> 
> I also have an essay for my rock hist class due before class starts tomorrow and I don't wanna do that either! Never having any mental energy to do anything besides watch yt videos and draw is really taking a toll on my education.



Yt videos can count as research for the first one. Sounds like that one would take priority. Without knowing details, I would pick someone like Klaus Nomi. You could probably just creatively summarize what happened to him. His story is captivating.


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 5, 2020)

That it's 1:42AM, I can't sleep, and I need to be up by 7:30 :/ Rip.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 5, 2020)

lazyislander said:


> That it's 1:42AM, I can't sleep, and I need to be up by 7:30 :/ Rip.



Want to watch lawyers explain long documents in monotone with me?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 5, 2020)

I was looking back at my posts on here from 2014-2015 and omg I could be lw rude :/ I was probably too young to be on here tbh LOL not the best time in my life


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 5, 2020)

Lately I've just been feeling meh about everything. I recently went through a breakup (January 1st, yeah new years,) , and even though me and my "ex" still talk and are best friends, it's still not the same. I miss him. I miss having a future with him to look forward to. But what do I have now? The new ac game I guess, but other than that nothing. It's really soul sucking. I wish things could go back to how they were last year..


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 5, 2020)

zato said:


> i'm crying really hard right now and i honestly don't know what to do...my best friend just called me and told me her dad is in the er he's like my second father. i'm kicking myself for not going to see him more lately due to my health. if something happened to him because i wasn't there i don't know if i can forgive myself. she's upset too but she can't do much because she's states away...her brothers are with him at the hospital keeping us updated. i don't want sympathy i just needed to get it out...it hurts a lot and i'm just scared. i don't want to lose another person and i don't want to see my friend cry...it will shatter my heart.



This is horrible to hear about. Though it may not mean anything, I'm thinking of you. I hope you, as well as those you know, will be alright.


----------



## aquaricality (Mar 5, 2020)

ugh, i've been bottling too much. i've been depressed for weeks, having regular emotional breakdowns and ptsd episodes, so much anxiety, and just socially burnt out. my partner's been trying to help, but most of their helping is not what i need. all that's really been helping me manage daily life is nose diving straight into my hobbies in hyper mode. hence, why i joined here. somehow, the monotony of resetting towns and the detached but really calm atmosphere of going on a forum is helping me keep myself sane.


----------



## zato (Mar 5, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> This is horrible to hear about. Though it may not mean anything, I'm thinking of you. I hope you, as well as those you know, will be alright.



thank you. thankfully he's doing better today. they are going to keep him for another night and more test but heart attack and stroke were ruled out so thats good and from what they told me he's being his normal cranky self again and thats always good. i'm still worried af though and so is she but glad it's being looked over and he's being watched like a hawk for now. we are all hoping it's something not serious but it's still nerve racking.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 5, 2020)

Of course there is a wood chipper outside on my quiet day.


----------



## Dim (Mar 5, 2020)

My brother said he had no money to fill the gas he used up... but had the money to get himself Wendy's? Little ****....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2020)

Me: *has a headache, internally sobbing about it*

Also me: *headbanging to Mario Kart jams, effectively making my headache worse. Also not taking meds for it for some stupid reason*


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 5, 2020)

One of our hamsters just died. My mom is not usually an emotional person but she took care of that hamster since day 1 so I can't imagine how much it's taking a toll on her right now. Hopefully work is taking her mind off of it.
I cried a little bit earlier as well. Everyone in the family, even our dog, loved that hamster. At least they lived a good 2+ years.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> One of our hamsters just died. My mom is not usually an emotional person but she took care of that hamster since day 1 so I can't imagine how much it's taking a toll on her right now. Hopefully work is taking her mind off of it.
> I cried a little bit earlier as well. Everyone in the family, even our dog, loved that hamster. At least they lived a good 2+ years.



I’m sorry for your loss.  Hopefully the hamster had a good life and you guys are able to feel better soon.  v_v


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

depression is really hitting me hard this week - i can’t even bring myself to go to school and i’m uh,, screwed


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 5, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m sorry for your loss.  Hopefully the hamster had a good life and you guys are able to feel better soon.  v_v



Thank you for the sentiments, it means a lot ^^
Yes, I think they had a good life because they lived a hamster's normal life span of 2 years! Their bin was very open and was given water and food everyday. My mom liked to talk to them on occasions too when she'd let him run on her bed, lol.
Right now everyone's busy with work so it helps keep our minds off of our hamster's death. We still miss them a lot though!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm so sick and tired of picking up my coworkers slack all the time, everytime. He's on his phone (INFRONT of customers might I add, talking), goofing off, doing anything not productive, takes forever to do simple tasks, I'm so sick of it. Everythin he doesn't do falls on me and I'm already in a time crunch. He left me with 3 racks of stuff to pack out not to mention he didn't even start the dishes and the department was a mess; stuff everywhere, cardboard boxes just tossed on the floor, labeled items mixed with not labeled items, nothing was swept or cleaned.

He does all of this and gets away with it. No one is on top of him to tell him to knock it off. He blackouts weekends to work, our busier days. He was constantly late for the opening shift so he can't even be relied on to do that so he does mid now. He complains and he gets what he wants. Meanwhile I'm working my *** off 5 to 6 days a week, sweating and stressing, I don't openly complain like that, I never call out sick, I even come to work sick but you won't hear me saying I need to leave early cause I have the sniffles. I'm never late unless it's my managers' fault (which all the times it has been their fault). I'm reliable, I pick up the phone when called, I'm a good worker yet this guy gets to be lazy and gets paid for it. But my manager busts my chops on things that happened out of my control or when I wasn't even there? ****es me off.


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

i’ve never quite understood the whole ‘not supporting the lgbtq+ community’ thing. it’s really just not a big deal at all and it’s no different from heterosexual or cis people. people are people - leave them be.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 6, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i’ve never quite understood the whole ‘not supporting the lgbtq+ community’ thing. it’s really just not a big deal at all and it’s no different from heterosexual or cis people. people are people - leave them be.



Best to keep that to one thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i’ve never quite understood the whole ‘not supporting the lgbtq+ community’ thing. it’s really just not a big deal at all and it’s no different from heterosexual or cis people. people are people - leave them be.



^basically. though i had some people rubbing stuff in my face every day and it was not pleasant.. like i'm not gonna repost the whole pronouns thread but if you want people to understand you eg. going thru transitions and stuff you don't act like they are kids not knowing a ****

I agree that post you are referring to was definitely not necessary to made, like that argument was pretty 'wtf' and didn't made sense at all. you should respect everyone but that doesn't entitle anyone to act like that either though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2020)

I don't want to take a shower dhdhsjxbxgs


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

alex karev deserved a _much_ better ending than the crap he got last night. he would’ve never abandoned his wife and his friends just to play house with the woman who abandoned _him_. i am disgusted and angry lmao


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 6, 2020)

faiiry said:


> alex karev deserved a _much_ better ending than the crap he got last night. he would’ve never abandoned his wife and his friends just to play house with the woman who abandoned _him_. i am disgusted and angry lmao



wait what lol

Haven't actually watched Grey's in a loooong time but I've seen a couple minutes here and there and he was with that girl Jo, yes? Who did he leave her for

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait WHAT when did they have kids lmao this is so weird. Grey's Anatomy just needs to go off the air.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2020)

I certainly hope they just secretly upgraded shipping or things because it might be difficult getting them out of Switzerland


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2020)

I still have to finish my music hist midterm but I've p much already mentally checked out for spring break hngngnhgngggh


----------



## sierra (Mar 6, 2020)

foop


----------



## Maiana (Mar 6, 2020)

i'm
mad at myself for being hurt so much, mad at myself for feeling this way, and mad at him for not apologizing.
i deserve an apology
hnhnnhnhhn


----------



## Dim (Mar 6, 2020)

Slept in.... just took a short nap... and I'm STILL tired. I'm so sick of being tired all the time for no reason >~>


----------



## The Orange (Mar 6, 2020)

Nox said:


> Slept in.... just took a short nap... and I'm STILL tired. I'm so sick of being tired all the time for no reason >~>



Have you considered having a sleep study done to test for sleep apnea? My husband suffered as you do for YEARS until he got a sleep study, then a CPAP machine to sleep with.

His isn't noisy at all either. I know older ones used to be, but newer ones aren't. There's different  types of face mask for it too if you find a psrticulsr kind uncomfortable. My husband likes thenome that only.coveres his nose.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 6, 2020)

Random cramps for no reason. Why uterus? Whhhhyy??


----------



## Dim (Mar 6, 2020)

itsaplatypus said:


> Have you considered having a sleep study done to test for sleep apnea? My husband suffered as you do for YEARS until he got a sleep study, then a CPAP machine to sleep with.
> 
> His isn't noisy at all either. I know older ones used to be, but newer ones aren't. There's different  types of face mask for it too if you find a psrticulsr kind uncomfortable. My husband likes thenome that only.coveres his nose.


My dad has serious issues with sleep apnea and I pray to God that I don't get it but I don't think that's it. I am sleeping alright, it's just constant fatigue. I also feel very week. Could just be work but also my sleep medication lingering in the day but it's better than no sleep ;/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 6, 2020)

My box of freshly opened Frozen 2 cereal already tastes stale.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 6, 2020)

Nox said:


> My dad has serious issues with sleep apnea and I pray to God that I don't get it but I don't think that's it. I am sleeping alright, it's just constant fatigue. I also feel very week. Could just be work but also my sleep medication lingering in the day but it's better than no sleep ;/



It might be work, like over work of body and mind. I think stress will do that too. I know when I was working alot during the holidays I slept okayish, like got a typical 8 hours, but because work was so stressful and hectic it just piles up. The effects of stress doesn't truly go away until the thing that causes it does, imo. Like we do things to destress like listen to music or play videogames, but that doesn't truly get rid of the anxiety and side effects of it.

Anyway I guess what I'm tryin to say is that stress is a ***** and causes so many problems, that even thou you get a good amount of sleep, or don't toss and turn at night, that the effects are still taking a toll even thou we do healthy habits. Hopefully this helps somehow and that you'll be able to take like a whole lotta time to truly destress and relax.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

My mood
I literally have projects to do and spring break is so close. I want to fall asleep right now.


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 7, 2020)

That I can't sleep. Usually when I can't sleep past 12:00AM I start feeling really lonely. I try going to sleep, but it's no use. My mind races too quickly. Sometimes I wish I had a friend (who also can't sleep) to talk to or do fun and silly things with at times like these.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 7, 2020)

Trying to pack and clean my room for when I leave tomorrow. Despite having a flight at 2:22 pm I need to leave for the city at 10:30 cause of weekend traffic. ._.


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm just upset that the minute I started feeling okay, my cycle ruined it. Like I was gonna work on commissions and catch up on homework and chores and then just- poof! I feel sad and uncomfortable and anxious now.

I just hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

HOMEWORK  like I don't mind reading Heart of Darkness but those texts about it you can find in like... one book? I might try our uni database but too.. much..effort.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 7, 2020)

can my mum just respect that i want to look good sometimes? if i want to buy a new shirt because my old one has holes in it don't shame me.....


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

i hate when my body is reggie to do stuff today but then be like nope **** you


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2020)

It's crazy how people can enjoy Animal Crossing and still be hateful bigots. It's such a community and love-driven game!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

there is a rapper named moneybagg yo i think i lost some braincells 

okay that is one of the least effort tries i've seen lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Random cramps for no reason. Why uterus? Whhhhyy??



YES THIS. I started my cycle yesterday and all im gonna say is **** this ****


----------



## Mary (Mar 7, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> YES THIS. I started my cycle yesterday and all im gonna say is **** this ****


Cramps suuuuuck : (


I gotta close again at work today and it makes me anxious. I always worry that I’ll forget something really important


----------



## Dim (Mar 7, 2020)

Yaaaa while everyone's in a frenzy, buying hand sanitizer, soap, ect. my brothers still aren't giving af and never washing their hands. I am about to ****ing call them out on it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

Nox said:


> Yaaaa while everyone's in a frenzy, buying hand sanitizer, soap, ect. my brothers still aren't giving af and never washing their hands. I am about to ****ing call them out on it



do it they seem ****ing gross and how people cannot wash their hands when they be grabbing their privates with **** is beyond my brain


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2020)

The stupidity of humanity.


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

can my digestive system please,,,, _please_,,,,, just be normal


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 7, 2020)

Welp, it's time to move the clocks forward again... This doesn't help when you're trying to get some sleep AND getting a huge pile of college stuff done.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Welp, it's time to move the clocks forward again... This doesn't help when you're trying to get some sleep AND getting a huge pile of college stuff done.



I agree.  I love fall back way more than I love spring forward.  I’ll never understand why people like spring forward more other than the fact that we’ll be one hour closer to Animal Crossing New Horizons.  Lol


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 7, 2020)

Uh...I can't figure out which clocks to turn since some of mine are automatic. D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2020)

Why won't my body just shut off so I can go to sleep -__-


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2020)

Nothing new, I’m just a loser that no one can relate to.  “That’s nice that you’re kind” they’ll say, but they don’t really understand how I feel.  And they never will.  :’)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Nothing new, I’m just a loser that no one can relate to.  “That’s nice that you’re kind” they’ll say, but they don’t really understand how I feel.  And they never will.  :’)



Hey, Riley. Just letting you know that you can always reach out to me if you want to talk, alright? We care about you man. <3


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey, Riley. Just letting you know that you can always reach out to me if you want to talk, alright? We care about you man. <3



Thanks, Dawn.  I’m not sure if I can ever receive help with this.  I kind of just have to tough it out on my own.  I appreciate the gesture though.  I’m crying.


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Nothing new, I’m just a loser that no one can relate to.  “That’s nice that you’re kind” they’ll say, but they don’t really understand how I feel.  And they never will.  :’)



hey man, ik we don’t know each other that well, but if you ever need someone to talk to, i’m here - i hope you’ll be okay, sending virtual hugs your way <3


----------



## Fey (Mar 7, 2020)

I usually don’t worry much about how others see me, but I’ve been making so many long posts today that I feel weirdly self-conscious about it >.<‘


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

Fey said:


> I usually don’t worry much about how others see me, but I’ve been making so many long posts today that I feel weirdly self-conscious about it >.<‘



i feel that. this might sound weird lol but i’ve come across a few of your posts today and while they might be ‘long’, they seemed really helpful and insightful to me! (this probably doesnt make sense lmao,, my vocabulary is really slackin’)


----------



## Fey (Mar 8, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i feel that. this might sound weird lol but i?ve come across a few of your posts today and while they might be ?long?, they seemed really helpful and insightful to me! (this probably doesnt make sense lmao,, my vocabulary is really slackin?)



Doesn?t sound weird at all?I actually really appreciate it! I?m just so excited about the game man, I can?t stop myself when I get into talking about it ~.~

(also your vocabulary is fine?? Definitely more natural sounding than my overly formal ?I spend too much time writing academically? tone?sometimes I cringe reading it afterward lol)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 8, 2020)

There seems to be a stomach bug going around.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 8, 2020)

My boyfriend has to leave in about 2 hours to be in time for his new work.. he has to leave on a Sunday.. he will come back only Friday night.. great -_-


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

i am way too aware of my breathing rn,,


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

Worried some thot at usps actually thought i live in switzerland hoper their post can reply tho

great


----------



## Shawna (Mar 8, 2020)

Why is DST still a thing? -.-


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

i’ve been up all night unintentionally and now i’m overtired and i’m supposed to go out today and i’m a zombie://


----------



## namiieco (Mar 8, 2020)

I CANT WAIT FOR NEW HORIZONS GIVE IT TO ME NOWWWWW


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Mar 8, 2020)

I just found out marnie the dog passed away ;( 
Grumpy cat, lil bub and now marnie  I am loosing lots of my favorite famous celebrity animals.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 8, 2020)

Frustrated as hell because my mom won’t accept that I have different viewpoints than she does.


----------



## Zane (Mar 8, 2020)

why is it not march 20 yet screeeeee


----------



## Valzed (Mar 8, 2020)

We're going to owe income tax for the first time in our lives and on top of that we just received an $1800 bill for a stress test my husband's doctor forced him to get even though he didn't need it. We live paycheck to paycheck so I don't know where I'm supposed to get the money to pay all this from. This is also going to prevent me from being able to get Switch Online for probably the rest of 2020. At least my copy of NH is already ordered.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 8, 2020)

yet another headache that no pill seems capable of solving


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 8, 2020)

look if the story was written really well and you said the part i wrote wasnt good enough then okay i trust yall. but ngl yall wrote such a bad story even my friends say so, so to claim that the part i wrote for a generally bad story was bad for your tastes,, im throwing some hands
i get you guys like fancy fictional stories and deep psychological topics but none of yall took writing classes hdkskdj


----------



## sierra (Mar 8, 2020)

I ATE WAY TOO MUCH


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm tired. Not normal of me, but I think it's cause I did a closing yesterday, got about a little more than 5 hours of sleep then went to work today, so now that I can actually sit down, I'm tired. I wanted to do stuff too. This headache isn't helping.

Also work is gettin ridiculous. My manager expects me to do so much of what others should be doin (changing inventory and production numbers) like, no. That's THEIR job. I already pick up so much slack around that place, if it weren't for me tryin to be a responsible adult and to not make a habit out of it, I would have quit months ago. He also wants us to do things but then he says things to contradict that. Like, what do you want me to do???

Omg I'm tired. Might go to sleep early omg.


----------



## Dim (Mar 8, 2020)

never gonna be happy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> never gonna be happy


ik I've said this many times but im always in this cycle that never ends. im sick of ****ing living


----------



## sierra (Mar 8, 2020)

since bullying is not allowed, this forum should at least implement clown emojis

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> never gonna be happy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hang in there. I know how cycles can seem impossible to break when your in them but everything passes. Bad things, good things, everything has to evolve, I hope that time comes sooner than later for you, my friend <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

tbf, 5x2 comeback never liked it at first bc it's really crammed and defeats purpose of like 90% of lineups.. but sure delete all the yellow houses and it could work ksksks


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

depression might actually be the death of me and thats scary


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 9, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> tbf, 5x2 comeback never liked it at first bc it's really crammed and defeats purpose of like 90% of lineups.. but sure delete all the yellow houses and it could work ksksks



I try to stay positive about change, but yeah I kinda agree...most of my lineups involve symmetry and you can't make things symmetrical with a 5x2 lineup. Rip rainbow candies too :/


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 9, 2020)

almost spat out my water when someone completely disregarded the power of symbolism
"I feel we should tell them who they are and what they stand for at the intro so the audience doesnt get lost"
Umm no? Have you seen a good story or artwork that held your hand like a 2-year-old incapable of inferring signs and correlations? Yall out here trying to save the climax with deep stuff but remember that you dug your own hole when yall decided to spoil 99% of the whole story from the beginning :[ Yall messed things up from the start so most of the story is revolved around that mess. Too late to save the story now :shrug:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 9, 2020)

it's almost 2am and I'm wide awake .-. I want to be productive tomorrow today, I need some sleep to do that!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I try to stay positive about change, but yeah I kinda agree...most of my lineups involve symmetry and you can't make things symmetrical with a 5x2 lineup. Rip rainbow candies too :/



yeah, unpopular onions it seems tho. on the other hand i could sell some of the stuff in invo :]


----------



## Dim (Mar 9, 2020)

...


----------



## sierra (Mar 9, 2020)

Having an addictive personality proves to be a burden so often in my life. I don't know how to combat something like this especially if i'm predisposition'd to struggle with it 






faiiry said:


> depression might actually be the death of me and thats scary



I'm here for you, mamas


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2020)

The internet is down in my dorm -__-

It's been going in and out for a few hours, but now even my desktop, which is hooked up via ethernet, isn't even working online. I really wanted to work on my Toyhou.se lol guess I'll just do something else :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I suppose the internet gods heard me complaining, now the internet is back on lol


Time to go work on my toyhou.se page!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2020)

Ugh, my phone died on me and now it won't charge. This android recovery thing popped up, but the thing is that I cannot select the reboot option because my power button doesn't work. Got to take it to some phone repair shop or something.


----------



## Maiana (Mar 9, 2020)

some people are sick in the head


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 9, 2020)

It's gonna rain and I'm like

I HAVE TO WALK HOME, IMMA GET A COLD


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 9, 2020)

A family violated their quarantine in my town this weekend...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> A family violated their quarantine in my town this weekend...



ugh why do people do that.. ****ers

also i'm out of printing paper apparently - p sure i had a stack somewhere T___T


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 10, 2020)

i just remembered and i had to rant,,
Pls stop trying to insert yourself into my online shopping. I want to make a fake and pretty terrarium bc I enjoy designing. Picking flowers and colors and designs was supposed to fun but your bored self had stand next to me just to nitpick all the things I'm putting in my cart. You have 0 idea what I'm making and I'm not asking for your opinion either so please stop with the "why purple I liked pink better", "i think that design looks nicer than what you picked", "thats too expensive look for something else" comments. If you want to hang with me that's fine but you literally just became a buzzkill to my hobby.


----------



## sierra (Mar 10, 2020)

I keep hearing a cat meow and it?s my neighbors. The cat wants INSIDE but they never let him in!!! I tried giving him food but he stays at a distance


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2020)

I kept going back to sleep and now it's noon, whoops!

I suppose today could just be a stay-in-bed kinda day, although I should probably go to work at some point...


----------



## namiieco (Mar 10, 2020)

someone in my school has coronavriussssss


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2020)

namiieco said:


> someone in my school has coronavriussssss



omk stay safe!!


----------



## Peter (Mar 10, 2020)

just got home from the gym and realised my shorts were back to front the whole time.... .... ... .... ..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2020)

Peter said:


> just got home from the gym and realised my shorts were back to front the whole time.... .... ... .... ..



omg mood. think i've done that with shirts or insideout like.. rip.

also found my papers but boy couldn't find more obvious texts HNHHhhh lol


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm just tired of people being cruel to others for the sake of being cruel. It's starting to take a toll on me again when I try my best to have it not phase me.


----------



## allainah (Mar 10, 2020)

i just got my nails done but they still were not finished drying, even though i waited as long as she told me too!!!So i ended up smudged two of my nails otw out ;____;


----------



## namiieco (Mar 10, 2020)

friends planned on buying concert tickets without me bc i said im going with another friend but now that friend cant go with me and i have no one to go with...


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Mar 10, 2020)

Adult with a dad who will try to discourage her from trying things/having her own life? yes 
I want to try selling stuff on Etsy but that involves needing a bank acc+PP+Etsy acc, and if he says yes with the condition of him knowing the password for any of those then forget it I guess :/

And I?m sure that if I want to go to the mall in the morning to pick up ACNH I?ll be told I can?t go alone even though it?s across the street and I have a phone if I need something, like it?s no problem if someone goes with me but in that case whoever is taking me will procrastinate all day and we?ll never go lol


----------



## allainah (Mar 10, 2020)

SleepyAmaurotine said:


> Adult with a dad who will try to discourage her from trying things/having her own life? yes
> I want to try selling stuff on Etsy but that involves needing a bank acc+PP+Etsy acc, and if he says yes with the condition of him knowing the password for any of those then forget it I guess :/
> 
> And I’m sure that if I want to go to the mall in the morning to pick up ACNH I’ll be told I can’t go alone even though it’s across the street and I have a phone if I need something, like it’s no problem if someone goes with me but in that case whoever is taking me will procrastinate all day and we’ll never go lol



we as a tbt community need to get him. i need you to have a pp account so i can irc commission you please


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 10, 2020)

my cat has an injured ear which keeps leaking and bleeding. we think its because he got into a fight with another cat which caused the initial lump but we dont know for sure. he looks very unhappy but sometimes he lightens up at least : (


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 10, 2020)

I feel exhausted. I'm tired of doing all these stuff because of my OCD. The things I do don't even make any rational sense, but it somehow does to me. I'm tired from doing all that.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Mar 10, 2020)

allainah said:


> we as a tbt community need to get him. i need you to have a pp account so i can irc commission you please



aw thanks xD
???

My parents were late to the party when people cleared store shelves and now they?ve gone out trying to find stuff, good luck


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 10, 2020)

Ugh, I hate it SO MUCH. Why does technology need to make things more complicated than it needs to be?!?!?! It took me a good 20 minutes just to get something installed on a laptop. And as my mother was working on something on that same laptop on a word document, the software suddenly closed down and lost at least an hour of typing. What the heck, man... That dumb laptop probably needs to be replaced after over a year of owning it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 10, 2020)

I had a fight with my mom.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2020)

So uhhhhh I got an email from the pres of the college (it was an email sent out to all students and their parents) and apparently since there's been a confirmed case of COVID-19 in Ohio there will be no classes on Monday and Tuesday of next week, _and_ until March 29th we will be doing "remote classes"?? 

I'm honestly really confused and also worried. Idk what's gonna happen regarding my piano lessons and wind ensemble rehearsals. I really hope that it's not gonna turn into like an online schooling thing; the whole reason I'm _in_ college is because being in class is what works best with my learning style. I don't do as well in online classes, plus my motivation to do them is slim to none.
I'm also worried because my mom wants me to come home and clean the house (since my dad won't do it) but I know that this is just gonna stress me out. That's the exact same thing that happened over Winter break. I really don't need thay right now.


The bright side to all of this is if I end up going home til the end of the month, my puppy Sunny will likely be there and I'll be able to hang w him for a while ^o^

But yeah I really don't want to go back home, I h a t e dealing with my dad and he just seems to be getting worse and worse in terms of attitude and motivation. I don't want to deal with him. I have enough bs going on in my own life.


----------



## allainah (Mar 10, 2020)

my friend blowing me off on my birthday 
>-<" thats nice of her


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

pls i don’t wanna be depressed no more,, i’m so tired bro,, literally what is the point :c


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 11, 2020)

One often meets his destiny on the road he takes to avoid it.
-Master Oogway.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Mar 11, 2020)

Spoiler: yay



I love a family that constantly fights it’s so nice


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

making sigs should not be this difficult, brb im weeping


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 11, 2020)

I live in a dictatorship now. _Literally_. 
Our economy is in shambles thanks to the virus, and my holiday plans are ruined.

Hate 2020.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 11, 2020)

Will I need glasses or not when I get my eyes checked? Cause otherwise I'm worried about my vision blurring randomly and my eyes constantly watering.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tons of stuff bothers me: people freely uploading creepy and disturbing parodies of stuff like Pokémon and Mario on YT without getting a copyright strike from companies like Nintendo (how?!), the exact same site saying that _Don't Hug Me I'm Scared_ is for kids (which it *obviously* isn't), not enough censorship for explicit and graphic content in photos and videos... (if you live in the Nether like me, at least) guess I need more fingers to count all of that stuff on. 

But one thing that bothers me the most is how people irl, especially enemies and even counsellors who *think* they are professionals, are always trying to make me (feel) depressed, any way they can, while they know damn well that I'm highly vulnerable to all sorts of negativity due to my psychological disability, and that I'm even scared to suddenly become depressed out of nowhere anytime soon.


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

i’m so tired of being nauseous


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 11, 2020)

I Hate My Job So Much I Want To Quit OMG

One of the reasons why I don't is cause I don't want to make a habit out of it, keep quitting without a job already secured, I'm tryin to be an adult*TM* about it. But DAMMIT I hate it here! I would have quit months ago already. At this point in my life thou, I have no career path. I applied here so I could learn to bake and decorate cakes, none of which I'm doing. Working here has kinda ruined that for me. This job gives me so much stress; my manager, the other workers in this department, the customers, all the new policies we have to follow, everythingggggg.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2020)

Might ask my co-worker if I can buy that book because it's literally out of print everywhere.. sigh. Had a copy but it was water-damaged and smelled from being in the attic for like 10 years


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 11, 2020)

My little cat, that had already such a hard start into her life just ran with full power into a corner (she got excited to see me)
that was behind her, she didn't see that.. she looked so much in pain and then I realised her nose was dripping blood. 
Luckily it wasn't anything in her mouth (she is very sensitive there, also has no more teeth).. seems fine now but jesus christ,
what a shock. It looked so painful it made me feel like my nose hurts aswell. My poor little girl T-T


----------



## Dim (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm about to smash my brother's surround system. I just wanna ****ing sleep!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2020)

Nox said:


> I'm about to smash my brother's surround system. I just wanna ****ing sleep!



I hate when people do dumb **** like this, as if other people aren't trying to relax/sleep/etc.


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

i haven’t been to school in 2 weeks and the vp called my house today,, fun lmao


----------



## Soigne (Mar 11, 2020)

my university has given us a 2 week spring break & are considering moving all our courses online and shutting down the campus which will really SUCK because then i will literally lose my job and have no income


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2020)

I feel kinda sick


----------



## maple22 (Mar 11, 2020)

I have yet another headache and my stomach feels disgusting.
Oh, and my tuition for my college classes is due today...


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm quite upset that my cory catfish named Express passed away today. It was really sudden, I've been watching him for the past week since I did a water change and he was doing completely fine and normal. He was shy during the day, and would have his zoomies up and down the tank at night. Today I got up to see his scales/scutes all frayed, he had red spotting/marks/cuts?? on his side and around/in his mouth, and he responded to me turning on the tank light with a twitch.

I just feel really awful. He was such a good little boy, I had him for over a year, and he was extremely gentle and kind to the other cory cats I had (who both sadly passed), and his tankmate, who'd grown up from a baby betta to a sweet little boy. I'm gonna miss him a lot, I wish I knew what did him in.


----------



## sierra (Mar 11, 2020)

My head hurts


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

why is the fire alarm going off,,, please do not burn the building down at 12:50am


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 12, 2020)

jake hasn't been staff for well over a year


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> jake hasn't been staff for well over a year



Yeah, I miss jake lmao.  When I came back in 2018 after my three year hiatus he was a moderator and now he’s basically a ghost.  Oof

—-

I guess the only thing that’s bothering me is how late I’m staying up recently, but what can you do.  I’ve basically checked out for the rest of the week.  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 12, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> jake hasn't been staff for well over a year



He hasn’t even appeared on this forum since his retirement. I wish he can come back.

I’m glad TBT is gaining activity now, including from members that left the site a long time ago. But there are some members that will never return, even if ACNH comes out.


----------



## Fey (Mar 12, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i have no idea who it was lmao but i just don?t understand why we got in trouble, though,, it?s an animal crossing forum so let us have f u n



Not that I agree with it, but I know posts that are too short fall under poor ?post quality??that was probably it


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

Fey said:


> Not that I agree with it, but I know posts that are too short fall under poor “post quality”—that was probably it



yeah that was it, it just seems like a silly rule to have imo


----------



## sierra (Mar 12, 2020)

My neighbor has school shooter vibes. Too much anger issues and gets triggered too easily. I mad him mad by offering his cat food because he’s been meowing since 10 am and it’s now almost might night. In his weird Eliot Rogers brain that was an attack on him and he creeped around my yard pretending to look for his cat lmao I literally saw you put him inside but okay. He’s now been reving his car engine for 1 hour. WEIRDO.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 12, 2020)

The rules of this thread states that you can talk about your own infraction or ban, but we ask that you still remain respectful about a moderator’s decision. If you have a problem with a warning or infraction, please use CTS to discuss it with us. On the subject of post quality, I’d like to point out that Forums are not the same thing as a general chat like a discord server or messaging app. We monitor such posts because replies like “lmao” or “yes/no” and short replies do not further a discussion in a meaningful manner and can easily be replaced by a “like” to agree with someone. However, we do have less enforced post quality rules in the basement.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2020)

crap weather, tired, should have done hw better.

oh well i gotta go tonight bc we're getting 2nd paper task aaand i gotta ask some stuff

ok we got the 2nd paper now and can i say how badly it was written lmfao rip getting an E at best here lolol


----------



## sierra (Mar 12, 2020)

Bro my neighbors cat is still meowing and it’s 7:40 am. That’s almost 24 hours of incessant meowing. I went out side a couple time and shook some food but he’s SO scared of people. Probably because of his abusive owner. I’ve been sTRESSED by this meowing. So has my cat. I don’t know what to do.. someone already called animal control but they couldn’t do anything because he belongs to the redneck next door. I might take one for the team and rescue him myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2020)

buy my balloon kthx

also ugh i dont wanna sort all the shelves ppl only mess them up and tbf they shouldn't complain they are a little tilting man


----------



## tifachu (Mar 12, 2020)

i have a lot of homework to do! i have barely any time to play pokemon on my new switch


----------



## marea (Mar 12, 2020)

My parents wont let me get a cat, they say cats are too messy. I think i will just go ahead and get one anyway XD


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2020)

Had blood taken today on zero sleep. No appetite but I know I should eat. I'm signed off work on sick leave by my doctor. Wine and takeaway is a good idea right?


----------



## Peter (Mar 12, 2020)

Need to pack a bag for a weekend trip but currently @ zero energy. in a duvet cocoon,send help


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Wine and takeaway is a good idea right?


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Small blip abt my manager



My manager already on my case about somethin I dont know how to do nor have I done it before, like, what did you expect?





Spoiler: Hungry but also not



Also I was hungry earlier cause I didn't have much for lunch, but then I got to work and my stomach started to hurt a bit, idk from stress or hunger. I started eating and still hurt.

These past couple of weeks I think I haven't had much of an appetite, I don't eat alot. More often lately I feel like I'm eating just cause, like it's not actually satisfying or helping. I need to weigh myself and see where I'm at. Last time I checked I was like 104, the lowest I've ever been as an adult. Ftr I'm 21 and 5' 3" or 4, short for my age.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Had blood taken today on zero sleep. No appetite but I know I should eat. I'm signed off work on sick leave by my doctor. Wine and takeaway is a good idea right?



Depends on the takeaway. Take care of yourself.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Mar 12, 2020)

Had to wake up pretty early since my relatives were shopping and wanted to ask what I preferred (opposite time zone yay) and then I had to go for a blood test, I feel really tired+feel like there’s nothing to do now ;; (I blame ACNH)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 12, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> buy my balloon kthx
> 
> also ugh i dont wanna sort all the shelves ppl only mess them up and tbf they shouldn't complain they are a little tilting man



How much?


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2020)

For some reason my brain won’t let me wake up to my alarm, ever. It always wakes me up about an hour before and then I just kinda drift in and out of semi consciousness until the alarm goes off. It sucks because even though I don’t have trouble falling asleep (usually) I still can never get well rested because of this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2020)

So the college is kicking us out of our dorms til April 6th...


I really don't want to go home though, it's dirty, gross, and the atmosphere is just so toxic ;__;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 12, 2020)

Zane said:


> For some reason my brain won’t let me wake up to my alarm, ever. It always wakes me up about an hour before and then I just kinda drift in and out of semi consciousness until the alarm goes off. It sucks because even though I don’t have trouble falling asleep (usually) I still can never get well rested because of this.



I have 2 alarm clocks. One is across the room. That wouldn't help you though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2020)

I was originally going to have ACNH shipped to my dorm, but since the university is closing I went on to the Best Buy website and updated the shipping address to home.

Because of that, for some stupid reason, they charged my card twice.

So they took $70 from me. Twice. -__-

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess the charges will even out once the shipment is actually made but it still ticks me off that they would put $140 on hold like that at simply because I updated my shipping address.


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

why am i constantly hungry bro,, like i just ate:/


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 13, 2020)

Zane said:


> For some reason my brain won’t let me wake up to my alarm, ever. It always wakes me up about an hour before and then I just kinda drift in and out of semi consciousness until the alarm goes off. It sucks because even though I don’t have trouble falling asleep (usually) I still can never get well rested because of this.



I blame stress/anxiety/nerves cause I've done the
Same
Exact
Thing

I unfortunately don't know how I stopped it. But, if that happens again, think of it as getting a head start on your day. I know it's super annoying and you'd prob rather be sleeping, so do somethin you enjoy in that hour. Atleast at the very beginning of your day you'll start off with somethin nice.


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

i have a zit on my face that’s throbbing,, owie


----------



## allainah (Mar 13, 2020)

my anxiety :ss


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was originally going to have ACNH shipped to my dorm, but since the university is closing I went on to the Best Buy website and updated the shipping address to home.
> 
> Because of that, for some stupid reason, they charged my card twice.
> 
> ...



I hate when things like that happen.. can never know if there is an emergency where you need that money for, so it's stupid to have such a random mistake from them. But damn, $70? It's with a bonus or so? :O 
I got mine for 46€ (so about $51).. so that price difference sounds so big to me :s


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 13, 2020)

I don't know how to pronounce Toccata and Fugue.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2020)

I had a nightmare and I can’t go back to sleep.  :[


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How much?



if u mean the balloon then 2k or trade for something of actual value.

also gonna jav to write all weekend ugh


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 13, 2020)

I honestly fear for our country in the next following weeks. Just keep washing our hands singing happy birthday they say, and wait for this to all blow over!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 13, 2020)

It’s Friday the 13th, where’s The Woods Board?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> It’s Friday the 13th, where’s The Woods Board?



Hidden between 2.0 and 3.0 it seems.

Also ughh **** this corona stuff I wanna finish my uni class T_T


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 13, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> if u mean the balloon then 2k or trade for something of actual value.
> 
> also gonna jav to write all weekend ugh



Can't swing that right now.


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm scared of getting my heart broken and being left.


----------



## zato (Mar 13, 2020)

things are not ok. i'm not ok. but i will be in a little bit. just gotta push it all down. i'm getting tired of the mask.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2020)

I have a pretty bad rash on both my wrists, I've bought some ointments/lotions for it but it doesnt seem to be doing a whole lot...


It burns and itchy :{


----------



## tywashere (Mar 13, 2020)

My math homework. I hate math.


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2020)

Aquari said:


> I have a pretty bad rash on both my wrists, I've bought some ointments/lotions for it but it doesnt seem to be doing a whole lot...
> 
> 
> It burns and itchy :{



Invest in a numbing cream. I don't know where you live, but in the UK Ametop and Emla are available cheaply over the counter. They are intended to numb the area for needle procedures. I buy them to deal with the itchiness that comes with healing tattoos but found they are also useful for razor burn and rash from allergic reactions too.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 13, 2020)

Aquari said:


> I have a pretty bad rash on both my wrists, I've bought some ointments/lotions for it but it doesnt seem to be doing a whole lot...
> 
> 
> It burns and itchy :{



If you have it where you live and haven't tried it yet, I recommend Cortizone 10. It's OTC at the pharmacy. I get pretty bad eczema at night sometimes and it's been my godsend for years.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 13, 2020)

i have a bad situation on my hands and I know I'm making the wrong decision but I can't seem to make myself....make the better choice


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Invest in a numbing cream. I don't know where you live, but in the UK Ametop and Emla are available cheaply over the counter. They are intended to numb the area for needle procedures. I buy them to deal with the itchiness that comes with healing tattoos but found they are also useful for razor burn and rash from allergic reactions too.





Rosewater said:


> If you have it where you live and haven't tried it yet, I recommend Cortizone 10. It's OTC at the pharmacy. I get pretty bad eczema at night sometimes and it's been my godsend for years.



thank you both, im currently using equate brand hydrocortisone ant-itch cream and calamine lotion but it seems ill have to upgrade, i'll definitely try these!

Its weird, i usually get these rashes every year but only on one wrist and its not even this bad, but it seems this year its coming back with a vengeance. Its been spreading its way up my hand now.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 13, 2020)

Spoiler: I hate myself



I came home screaming and crying after a discussion cause I just HAD to wait till the ****ing Corona Virus ordeal to finally get off my *** and apply for more jobs. But now I can't do that cause businesses are going to close down, my store has already shortened their hours, MY store, the store that didn't even adjust their hours during hurricane season. How can I be so stubborn to not quit on the spot but not stubborn enough to have looked for new jobs and APPLIED to them.

I ****ing hate myself. Why did I have to wait so long to finally get on applying, why, why why why why. I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself so ****ing much I HATE MYSELF I ****ING HATE MYSELF SO ****ING MUCH.


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

i do not understand why i think the way i do,, i need to stop


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 13, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: I hate myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deep breaths.

This sounds like it's freaking tough, and I'm really sorry. Is there any way you can find some employment online for the time being?


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 13, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Deep breaths.
> 
> This sounds like it's freaking tough, and I'm really sorry. Is there any way you can find some employment online for the time being?



Ya know I hadn't thought of that, but I doubt I could, just for multiple reasons.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 13, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: I hate myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should be doing that too. It is a very draining process. You have to either psych your self up for it, or be motivated by hate for a coworker.


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

all my collectibles are toilet paper rolls


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

I feel like dying.

Plus my new computer has this annoying noise and I'm like, I need to listen to music. >:/


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

why do i keep forgetting that i have mascara on and rub my eye,, xara get your **** together pls


----------



## meo (Mar 14, 2020)

Luckily husband was able to go today and get it but, yea, what a ride.



Spoiler



Basically had a nightmare experience with the place/store I set preorder for. Horrible customer service experience which ultimately resulted in me just cancelling the order with them (knowing it very well means not getting the console period). Ultimately I didn't want to give half a grand to the store/company for such a horribly negative experience. 
On one hand, it is upsetting knowing how long I've anticipated this item, preordered right away to it being put up for preorder, etc. So, I'm sure some of the genuine emotion I feel right now is disappointment  and sadness over it. Especially being this and the game were really my one "treat" to myself since going through major health issues.
On the other hand, because of my health issues and when flared (which stress is a great catalyst) it's common for me to get emotion jumps that I can't control. So, I've pretty much been crying nonstop in waves even though I don't want to and recognize it completely silly over a videogame/console. Thanks brain injury.

So, ultimately I've accepted I'm just not getting the switch anymore unless if by some streak of luck a different company comes back with stock (but locally theyre all sold out).



Anyways, I just wanted to vent it somewhere I suppose. I'm sure it'll feel less bitter in awhile.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 14, 2020)

Spoiler: I hate my manager



The store cut how long it stays open for, which affects my hours since I'm the closer (one of them atleast). Last night my manager texted me with my hours for Saturday (today). I end up waking up 2 hours before my alarm, prob cause stress, I've been constant all day stressed since yesterday, and out of curiosity I checked my schedule instead of when I got to work today.

This mf changed my hours to come in earlier then what he told me last night, and didn't bother to tell me. He's so lucky I wasn't able to sleep otherwise I would have came in late, which I absolutely despise. Then he goes 'oh can you come in at 12 if you want' H*** NO I can not come in at 12, you should have made it 12 if you wanted me there at 12.

I'm ****** off all the time, and no one irl around me seems to care or even want to talk to me. I only rant cause how horrible things are rn. I get headaches daily, my stress is worse then it has ever been, idk if even during holiday time it was this bad. I know during Irma it wasn't this bad.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 14, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: I hate my manager
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you found some motivation.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 14, 2020)

The new ds I was gonna get isn't in stock anymore and idk if it'll restock. I was so close to the amount I needed! Me and my mom might go see if they're gonna restock though. If they don't I might get a pro controller for my switch.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2020)

Can people who write texts stop using the word "lacanian" in every ****ing paragraph ty


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

i wish i felt important to my family. i wish i didn’t feel a constant need for validation and love. i wish my skin didn’t crawl everytime i see myself. i wish i was different.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2020)

My PS4 disk drive is broken and I really don't want to pay to get it fixed (


----------



## sierra (Mar 14, 2020)

Bad cat owners


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 14, 2020)

The Razzies are cancelled because of the coronavirus panic. This ceremony is a big deal since it’s the 10th one out of every ten years, meaning that they could reveal the worst picture of the decade.


----------



## Dim (Mar 14, 2020)

My store is very very low on toilet paper rn and some idiot just decided to waste an entire roll by shoving it down out toilet. I'm so sick of this ****....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm an emotional wreck right now :,,(


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)

My family was playing depressing music and I was thinking of how short life is and feeling a bit emotional and crying.  But I’m doing fine now and feeling fine.  One of my greatest strengths is bouncing back from mental, physical, and emotional pain faster than anyone I know.

“But it doesn’t mean I have to feel down.  I have a lot of family and friends who rely on me, who talk to me all the time, and who are influenced by my feelings and how I carry myself.  I can’t dare lose my smile, because if I feel down, they would feel down.  So even when I cry like I did just now, I’ll smile while I’m crying.”


----------



## Tako (Mar 14, 2020)

I keep feeling like I'm not performing as well as I should be at work. Everyone else around me (including my direct manager) have been telling me that I'm doing great, but there's just this nagging feeling inside me that tells me otherwise. I see all of my co-workers doing well around me, and I just feel like I'm not, or cannot perform as well as they are.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 15, 2020)

I think I bring awkwardness everywhere.

I knocked over 5 bags of rice by accident and accidentally dropped ice on a rug in a coffee shop 
Also, I still don't know how to do online school stuff


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 15, 2020)

Currently? A stubborn chest cold and the fact people around me are treating me like I'm carrying the plague. >_>


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 15, 2020)

I wish people would stop panic buying... and stop talking about coronavirus


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2020)

Feel like hell. Blood test results can't come fast enough. 

Also, it bugs me when there is a YouTuber with a lot of fantastic content but they have a (deliberately) annoying and over the top personality. One in particular that comes to mind randomly starts singing or shouting what she is saying instead of talking normally and it makes her unbearable to watch no matter how interesting the topic of her videos look.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

I hope this corona craze will die down soon. And if it doesn't they better come up with a money plan so everyone who is isolated by force get their moolah. Hell no I'm staying inside without getting paid sheesh.


----------



## meo (Mar 15, 2020)

Stressed about changes/potential setbacks with my program due to the corona virus situation.
Honestly tired of seeing people panicking over it. Only thing keeping me sane is people friended whom also are in healthcare settings that are equally annoyed by the hype/general public's hysteria. Thank you memes.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 15, 2020)

i haven't been one to worry really about the virus but i have my aunt's funeral this week and i'm really worried/stressed about going because of the outbreak, like logically i know i don't have it bc i have no symptoms and it's not hugely widespread in my country yet but it will just be a gathering of lots of older people and i'm paranoid for them


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 15, 2020)

a g g r a v a t e d

i'm DONE with people treating me like trash. if you are going to overreact to THAT, then i have no choice but to leave. goodbye.


----------



## The Orange (Mar 16, 2020)

People in their coronavirus panic buying all of the baby wipes when they don't have babies because all the toolet paper was sold.

Like, I get it. You want your business to be clean. Know who else would appreciate a clean bottom? Babies. Babies who are more vulnerable to illness who now have to be out in public longer with their parents who are bouncing from store to store just trying to get a single pack of wipes.

But nah. It's cool. Not your kid, not your problem I guess.

*growls*


----------



## namiieco (Mar 16, 2020)

my grades are DROPPING after new horizon comes out..........


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

mogyay said:


> i haven't been one to worry really about the virus but i have my aunt's funeral this week and i'm really worried/stressed about going because of the outbreak, like logically i know i don't have it bc i have no symptoms and it's not hugely widespread in my country yet but it will just be a gathering of lots of older people and i'm paranoid for them



I'd say don't get too close to them, even if it might feel weird and everyone should make sure to have proper hygiene and wash their hands if you take them in hand etc. Of course you might want to reconsider because of the older population. Maybe send your greeting and flowers if it make you feel better about not going etc.
--

Also I knew they ****ing go online with my uni.. in a way i just wanna drop out and re-take it at a later date but idk, i'll wait and see how it is when next class start


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm not really bothered but more like being saddened by something. My heart sinks every time when someone says they hate their brother/sister. Being a big brother myself, I don't see why I'd hate my sibling. Being conflict is fine because that's normal, but hating? That's too much. I remember being in a summer camp years ago saying that this young child hated their brother. I replied to them saying that they shouldn't but they didn't seem care.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 16, 2020)

I love how my city has been going through health care cuts and health care professionals layouts right before this virus. Now they've announced that they have put a hold on layouts...


----------



## maple22 (Mar 16, 2020)

The fact that my parents won’t do anything about our awful WiFi, yet they’ll gladly pay obscene amounts for cable that only my dad watches
first world problems ik


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2020)

I want to start a dubia roach colony for my gecko but, THEM WINGS.


I'm trying to get myself comfortable with the idea of handling/dealing with a massive adult roach(s) possibly flying around my room every now and then (mostly when i open their tub), but even still i know no matter how confident i feel once i see those wings flapping im gonna lose it.

Mealworms would probably be a better option but even those grow up to be flying beetles...


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

please shut up. please. just for a moment. please.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 16, 2020)

): stomachache

also just meh ig


----------



## deerteeth (Mar 17, 2020)

-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2020)

Puppy woke me up at 6am to go outside, now I want to go back to sleep but he wants to play uguhufgffhh


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2020)

I got my Spraypaint to make my own Animal Crossing Joy Cons.. first of all, the paint has a really weird texture, but whatever.. the worse thing is, that I totally forgot about the topcoat that is super important and I don't have enough Spraypaint left.. and all the shops where I can buy it are closed. FML.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

hope i can do my essay now feeling kinda meh bc this corona **** killing everyone mentally


----------



## Valzed (Mar 17, 2020)

My mother is having surgery on her neck tomorrow to remove a lump from her carotid artery. We already know she'll have to stay in the hospital post-op for at least 3 days, possibly 5. She's already packed her bags up. We had planned for both my husband & I to go with her tomorrow. We found out last night that due to the coronavirus the hospital is now only allowing one support person per surgery patient. Since I can't drive nor carry my mom's bags for her hospital stay my husband will have to go with her & I am forced to stay home. The surgery carries many risks because of where the lump is located. I wanted to be there to here the words "The surgery went smoothly." straight from the surgeon. Now - whatever happens - my husband will have to tell me. All I want is for the surgery to go well & my mom to recover 100% with no lasting ill effects.

EDIT: And now we just found out that the surgery was cancelled for tomorrow. Now it's scheduled for April 2nd. My mom is wrecked. She just wants this to be over and to feel better. D**N IT!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

^Damnnnn I'm so sorry ;; this corona **** should ****ing die already 

also now they are forcing us online for next class.. what a ****ing awesome time to be alive..


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2020)

Gotta love how we are supposed to stay inside for at least the next 14 days and no one here gives a **** about it. I literally see families using the fact that the kids don't have school and parents don't have to work to make a trip with their bikes / by feet. They don't even bother to have at least a securtiy distance between them and other groups, like wtf? People that can't accept ruley deserve to get the Virus, seriously. They don't do those rules as a joke, SO TAKE THEM SERIOUS SO WE CAN BE DONE WITH THIS ****.


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

i really hope this virus won’t affect mail delivery,,


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i really hope this virus won’t affect mail delivery,,



same, like i'm gonna hold off ordering anything now for the case of it, but check your mail service home page. here they still seems to allow since you can control stuff and it doesn't spread as easily with packages but it might be slowed down due to low traffic etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Mipha said:


> Gotta love how we are supposed to stay inside for at least the next 14 days and no one here gives a **** about it. I literally see families using the fact that the kids don't have school and parents don't have to work to make a trip with their bikes / by feet. They don't even bother to have at least a securtiy distance between them and other groups, like wtf? People that can't accept ruley deserve to get the Virus, seriously. They don't do those rules as a joke, SO TAKE THEM SERIOUS SO WE CAN BE DONE WITH THIS ****.



I assume they either don't get money or they are just dip****s. but yes can this ****ing stop.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> same, like i'm gonna hold off ordering anything now for the case of it, but check your mail service home page. here they still seems to allow since you can control stuff and it doesn't spread as easily with packages but it might be slowed down due to low traffic etc.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Everyone who is forced to stop working currently is still getting 80% of their salary, so the can't even complain. 
Indeed, can it finally stop, it's so annoying..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> Everyone who is forced to stop working currently is still getting 80% of their salary, so the can't even complain.
> Indeed, can it finally stop, it's so annoying..



Oh then they are def dip****s.. bruh. 

Yeah like can we just hide deep underground and just disinfect the whole world


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

everything is too much rn.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 17, 2020)

my friend. who claims to love me. just. manages to make me feel so unloved.
it's rough.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 17, 2020)

aaaaaaa i was so sure i had done all parts of the online learning thing but i went through it again and apparently i didn't??? i'm so tired of this it feels like i will never learn all of it and i will suck at my job and make tons of mistakes and everything will suck!!!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2020)

my anxiety around this virus has really been acting up...like I know I'm being stupid as I know it's really not as a big of a deal that the media makes it out to be, but my brains always like what if _this big scary_ thing happens and yeah )):


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Mar 17, 2020)

I have to deal with these dumb cramps but my little cousins keep bugging me because they think I’ll somehow cure their boredom (schools closed), please let me suffer in peace ;;
Also hopefully the mall stays open until Friday so I can at least pick up my game > <


----------



## maple22 (Mar 17, 2020)

My computer needs $150 more to fix


----------



## Soigne (Mar 17, 2020)

got an email telling me not to work until classes resume on campus, which will likely not happen for the rest of the semester. which means i have effectively lost my job that i was expecting to have for the next two months.  not sure how i'm going to pay for my car.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 17, 2020)

Server maintenance. Plus they didn't do all this for ebola.


----------



## Darby (Mar 17, 2020)

The hinge is coming loose on my ds. I’ve got a back up but my little lady bug is wearing out May she rest in pieces... I mean peace.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2020)

In a lot of pain from surgery today and my chest feels rlly tight under bandages so kinda difficult to breath. Think it’s cause today is the most swelling there will be so hopefully goes down after today.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 18, 2020)

ONE TIME I put a soda in my room. In a cup with a closed lid. On a coaster. Didn't spill any.
ANTS all over my dresser. Why.

Also my manager has me working 8 ****ing days in a row and this whole Corona virus thing has made everythin EXTREMELY busy. I think my manager was mad at me for not getting out on time last night.
Today makes day 2 of 8. I was about to explode on customers on day 1. I can't take this anymore. I will loose my damn mind at this horrible place, get reported and my first write up, then go home and scream and cry some more.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Kinda not satisfied with the 2nd part now, not sure how I should phrase things ugh


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

this 15 second between posts AASDFGHJKJHGFDSDFB


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yup, 15 seconds between posts too


----------



## Aquari (Mar 18, 2020)

I swear to god i feel like we're all in some kind of apocalypse movie... First some weird ****ing disease crops up out of nowhere, grocery stores are being wiped clean, everything is closing down to prevent spread, and now there was an earthquake near my area (not strong enough to write home about but enough to wake me up at 6am)........

This is some biblical plague ****.......


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

Aquari said:


> I swear to god i feel like we're all in some kind of apocalypse movie... First some weird ****ing disease crops up out of nowhere, grocery stores are being wiped clean, everything is closing down to prevent spread, and now there was an earthquake near my area (not strong enough to write home about but enough to wake me up at 6am)........
> 
> This is some biblical plague ****.......



I feel ya. it really does feel weird


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Aquari said:


> I swear to god i feel like we're all in some kind of apocalypse movie... First some weird ****ing disease crops up out of nowhere, grocery stores are being wiped clean, everything is closing down to prevent spread, and now there was an earthquake near my area (not strong enough to write home about but enough to wake me up at 6am)........
> 
> This is some biblical plague ****.......



Yeah.. I'm really happy for China thought since they had major improvements since but considering how drastic/lax passive-aggressive they are in some countries it's like.. bruddur wat is goin on


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 18, 2020)

I’m having a headache right now.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 18, 2020)

People are so sensitive now in LoL.
I ping them to go back so they don't die, they don't listen and die, spamming in Allchat that I'm extremelly toxic and that I deserve to get banned.. and then they write in teamchat that I should kill myself and get cancer. But I'm the toxic one XD


----------



## Dim (Mar 18, 2020)

Another warning but this time over "sexual material" it wasn't even that bad like jfc


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

my skin is in terrible condition rn,, i’m angy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m having a headache right now.



Ugh, same here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2020)

My dad gets pissed over the dumbest things I swear. Like I'm a student in college, just got kicked outta my dorm, I'm struggling to get myself situated at home so I can do my schoolwork without being stressed about clutter, and on top of that I'm taking care of an 8 week old puppy foe the first time in my life...

...but no, my dad still gets mad that I didn't put the groceries away. He got mad that the hamburger meat he bought was still sitting out. He told me that while he and my mom are eating chili that I can go chew on a dog treat.



**** I wanna move out of here so damn bad.


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

ibs is not a fun thing to have


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2020)

Well I think my headache is gone, but now I've got a stomachache cx


----------



## sierra (Mar 18, 2020)

You guys really let me go around with “1 Days” in my sig all day and not one person said something y’all fake


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 18, 2020)

Friends are trying to drag me into drama


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 19, 2020)

Probably would be a good idea to stop looking at current news after like 8pm.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2020)

I waited too long to order the new Vaporeon figurine off the Pokemon Center website and ofc it's now out of stock. I'm gonna see if someone will take me to Gamestop, hoping they have it there cause that's how I got the Eevee figurine.

I think as soon as Sylveon is available online I'm just gonna buy it right away. I don't wanna take any more risks. I really want to get all nine of these!!


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

why am i never satisfied


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 19, 2020)

There is someone who's legit ****talking their own brother, because he planned on getting her Animal Crossing for her birthday, but now he doesn't pick it up, because he's scared to catch the Virus.. I get it, it's sad but no need to ****talk him to other people. He wanted tot be nice, he was ready to buy you the game. He doesn't want to risk potentially his life.. what a bad brother!! Jesus christ, some people are really selfish. Just the thought would count so much to me..


----------



## Harbour (Mar 19, 2020)

have to catch up on studies before animal crossing releases (tomorrow) and that's tiring, considering the fact that exams have just finished.


----------



## allainah (Mar 19, 2020)

the site still hasn't updated


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 19, 2020)

Went to get a few bits of food shopping and the shelves are empty! It's getting absolutely ridiculous, can't even function anymore. Just gonna hide away with New Horizons for a while


----------



## moonford (Mar 19, 2020)

Everything at the moment. 

Feels like things are just crumbling apart.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2020)

Took the dog out for like 10 min in the freezing cold, does nothing.

Brought him inside, and he poops on my floor -___-


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Took the dog out for like 10 min in the freezing cold, does nothing.
> 
> Brought him inside, and he poops on my floor -___-



Oh damn D;
My cat always sits in front of the toilet, waits that I clean it up and then once the toilet is clean she poops
in front of it when she feels like it. xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh damn D;
> My cat always sits in front of the toilet, waits that I clean it up and then once the toilet is clean she poops
> in front of it when she feels like it. xD



I hate when animals do dumb *** like that lmao

I think the reason why he didn't go outside is because he was hungry. Nine times out of ten, when he comes to me and whimpers it's because he needs to go out and poop, but this one time that wasn't the case (at least, not really cause he actually wanted food). 

I'm still becoming accustomed to his body language and what he needs/wants. It's a hassle.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 19, 2020)

School's really taking a toll on me rn... Hard to stay focused.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 19, 2020)

That I'm tired enough that I end up saying F-words every each 15 mins.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2020)

my paper well hecking just not give me an F i suppose


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Took the dog out for like 10 min in the freezing cold, does nothing.
> 
> Brought him inside, and he poops on my floor -___-


I hate that. I let my dog out three times one night and she still poops on our floor lol XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2020)

Nox said:


> I hate that. I let my dog out three times one night and she still poops on our floor lol XD



It really do be like that lol ://////

He's getting better about telling me when he needs to go out, I did end up going back to sleep and when I woke up a few hours later he begged me to take him out and he actually pooped outside and not on my floor. Still wish he would grow out of that, it's been really stressful having to clean up after him when he has an accident in the house.


Speaking of being stressed, I know I'm stressed when something as simple as spilling pieces of candy on the floor causes me to sob uncontrollably. There's absolutely nothing relaxing about living in this house, especially when my dad is around.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 19, 2020)

my professor just screwed me over. a significant chunk of my thesis is due in about ten days and he essentially just told me what i've been working on is crap and that i need to start over.

i don't have the time to allocate to the entire thesis next week. so i'm about to fail one of the last classes that i need to graduate.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 19, 2020)

this morning, my best friend.. had a seizure. she had to go to the hospital and she has only texted me once  during her trip there. currently, she's still in the hospital doing a MRI. she's extremely worried because epilepsy runs in the family and her sister has it aswell. i'd be absolutely gutted if anything bad comes out of that MRI.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)

moonbyu said:


> this morning, my best friend.. had a seizure. she had to go to the hospital and she has only texted me once  during her trip there. currently, she's still in the hospital doing a MRI. she's extremely worried because epilepsy runs in the family and her sister has it aswell. i'd be absolutely gutted if anything bad comes out of that MRI.



Oh no, hopefully she’s okay.  :[


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 19, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> That I'm tired enough that I end up saying F-words every each 15 mins.



me except i don't need to feel tired to start dropping f bombs constantly lol 

also aa i'm bored and have a little headache :3


----------



## namiieco (Mar 19, 2020)

people say theyre so broke but they have the money to spend on neflix, apple music, spotify etc subscriptions...


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

i’m scared new horizons won’t come in the mail tomorrow :c


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 19, 2020)

i just want to give myself a hug.
i want to be enough for myself. i want to have control over my emotions. i want to be happy.
i feel so alone. it's not natural to feel this way when i'm surrounded by people.


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

my copy’s expected delivery is march 23rd,,, bro it’s literally coming from the city over why is it taking that long


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2020)

Potentially not getting the game tomorrow due to the current circumstances. Also, I'm getting tired of these JoJo references everywhere. It's getting annoying and driving me up the wall. No offense to those who like it, though. That's what happens when you give something too much exposure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2020)

I want to ship a gift to my friend, finally got a good size box that's USPS Priority Mail flat-rate to put it in, but I went into the USPS website to print a label and it's gonna cost me $21?????

Like seriously he only lives like 150 miles away lmaooo I might see if I can possibly ship it through standard shipping, though that might require me to get a different box


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2020)

Everyone hates me. Even my own dog hates my ass now. It hurts. Why am I even alive?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 20, 2020)

Dang bug in here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Everyone hates me. Even my own dog hates my ass now. It hurts. Why am I even alive?



Dude, isolate, detox.


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

i’m so nauseous omg


----------



## namiieco (Mar 20, 2020)

WHEN IS MY NEW HORIZONS COMINGGGGGGGGG


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2020)

I feel like going to the dentist yesterday has caused my jaw issues (pretty much TMJ) to come back. I've had nothing but killer headaches and pain since coming home :c at least I can now eat without too much pain though lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2020)

this sore in my mouth


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2020)

This essay I just hope I'll pass tbf, I wanted to do a better job on it but we had like 1 week and I hope my interpretation is aight


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2020)

Work called me in AGAIN! I just wanna stay in bed and play ACNH :[


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2020)

It's only day 4 out of 8...



Spoiler: Even thou I don't post everyday, everyday has been ****



Everyday single is stressful. Just the thought of NH coming out today doesn't fill me with joy like it used too. My emotions are a rollercoaster, I'm either stressed cause I'm at work, or happy at home cause playin Breath of the Wild.

Not to mention, I'm the only one my manager is over working. We're supposed to get 2 days off a week. I have only got 1 day off a week for 3 weeks now, the past 2 weeks I was working 6 days in a row, one day off, another 6 days in a row, then one day off, NOW I'm working *EIGHT* days in a row, one day off. He put a note that managers are working 6 days a week, oh boohoo for you, so am I and he's not working everyone else 8 days in a row. Everyone else is gettin their 2 days off in a work week. Like, okay I get it, there's a virus out there, but to only be working *ME* 8 and 6 days in a row, to only give me one day off when I'm supposed to have 2 and to give everyone else 2 days off in a work week?



Which brings me to me question, do I quit and wait for God knows how long to get a new job which my dad is convinced will still treat me like ****, all while not being stressed out, losing my mind and going absolutely insane over, or do I continue to suck it up just for the sake of having a job? Nothing else.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I feel like going to the dentist yesterday has caused my jaw issues (pretty much TMJ) to come back. I've had nothing but killer headaches and pain since coming home :c at least I can now eat without too much pain though lol


I also have TMJ although it never goes away for me. It's definitely a hassle and going to the dentist can make it worse cause you have to like open your mouth a certain way to open all the way up. Like when I gotta get fillings done on my molars and the dentist is like "open wide!" I'm like "hol up I gotta like open my jaw a certain way" lol



Stella-Io said:


> It's only day 4 out of 8...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't try to go for a new job and end up continuing to be miserable at your current job you may miss out on some great opportunities


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 20, 2020)

everyone has already started playing new horizons and im sitting here doing chemistry homework i hate it here


----------



## Romaki (Mar 20, 2020)

My New Horizons was supposed to come today, but I didn't get it because the guy doing the deliveries forgot it.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 20, 2020)

a wandering trader hit a pressure plate in my minecraft mall that was too close to my homie's tnt store, and it blew up the whole 4 story building including a sears store, the food court, the grocery store, and the ice skating rink


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 20, 2020)

I ended up getting the coral switch lite so I'm waiting for it to be released on April 3rd and I can't play ACNH until I get that first.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> everyone has already started playing new horizons and im sitting here doing chemistry homework i hate it here



I didn't start til a couple of hours ago due to a paper and then I had to reset like hell lmao


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 20, 2020)

2330 falls alseep
0230 wakes up
-0430 has to stay awake but deadly sleepy have fever I really want to go back to bed what the hell is with new horizons and you guys are so passionate what I need is only sleep time to sleep that's it I NEED SLEEEEEEEEEEEP OMFG but, ye. I know it's, it's, just, *sigh* I know and I've been doing p good against this but still.. I want to sleep without having to stand up every each damn 2 hours regardless of time frame like what time do you think it is, it's 3 am though! I want to sleep I need it aahhhhhh sleepy.....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2020)

It's almost 5:30 and my game still hasn't arrived 


I got a text saying that it was delivered at like 4pm for some reason?? Yet it's still not here. UPS is really testin my patience today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2020)

I guess UPS forgot about me today, so I guess I'm not gonna spend my evening playing NH. 



A whole day of excitement, wasted. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I guess UPS forgot about me today, so I guess I'm not gonna spend my evening playing NH.
> 
> 
> 
> A whole day of excitement, wasted. :/



UPS sucks tbf so im glad they keep electronics stores open here ye..hope u get it soon!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 21, 2020)

I decided to add people from Reddit as opposed to this site on the Switch and I honestly regret it &#55357;&#56899;


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 21, 2020)

my mom's legit mad at me for not "helping" one of her friend's kid out on their homework,, it's like 10 pages and you expect me to just spoonfeed a kid I don't know? I'd be willing to help/tutor/guide but I'm just not gonna do someone else's whole work when they can easily refer to their textbook. The mom deadass just sent 10 pages of blanks expecting them to have answers when we return them. lmao wish i had someone to do my homework for me too when i was a kid.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 21, 2020)

My game finally came today, but it didn't include the preorder bonus which is the only reason I got it late because I wanted to have it! How fun!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 21, 2020)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I decided to add people from Reddit as opposed to this site on the Switch and I honestly regret it ��



Sorry to hear that  Hope nothing bad happened.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2020)

My skin feels gross


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> UPS sucks tbf so im glad they keep electronics stores open here ye..hope u get it soon!



Yeah they delayed my order, I'm so ticked. Guess I'll find something else to do.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 21, 2020)

i just had a tick removed from my leg... concerned about lyme disease now


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 22, 2020)

i can buy 99% of the tickets and still not win a raffle LMAO why do i even try
(p.s. im so salty abt a raffle off-site so im not hinting at anything here jfskjfjd)


----------



## Peter (Mar 22, 2020)

slowly going insane entering my second hour on hold to expedia

***edit*** had to give up, there's only so much slow jazz music one person can take .


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm dying of boredom and can't go out. I'm really going insane here


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 22, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> I didn't start til a couple of hours ago due to a paper and then I had to reset like hell lmao



lmao that is literally what happened to me. i woke up early to start playing during the day and by the time i finished my work and found a good island it was pitch black.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2020)

If UPS doesn't at least tell me when my game will arrive by tomorrow then I'm gonna have to give them a call. This really is a bummer, been waiting for a year and a half for this game to be released and now I can't play it cause the delivery truck can't bring it to my house(even though according to the Best Buy website it's in my city).


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2020)

I lost more than half my yearly income because of covid19 and I'm gonna lose my apartment that I worked my butt off for. Just trying to stay positive but I'm kinda wrecked. I also have coronavirus but cannot get tested because utah has no tests and I feel like I'm breathing through a dang straw. Self quarantining and feeling very isolated from the world as I watch the economic collapse around the globe from my damn phone. I feel totally helpless. Everything feels very very on fire right now. I was really starting to get better and fight off this 3 year battle with severe, debilitating anxiety and depression. Every single thing collapsed in a matter of weeks. I really wish I had the protection of childhood but I dont anymore. I do not have the same naivity that I had in childhood. I have to deal with this with an understanding much greater than I had in 2008 of what is actually happening. The sheer amount of people dying feels very heavy and the reports out of Italy are terrifying. It has not been my month or the world's. 

My back also hurts because I csnt stand up for very long without feeling like I'm gonna die.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2020)

@Finnian: Okay, I literally can’t quote you right now so I’ll just resort to this, but I just wanted to say that that sounds really terrible and I’m sorry you’re going through that.  I can’t even begin to imagine losing an apartment as that is what I’m currently working towards obtaining.  Not to mention having the virus, anxiety, and depression.  I’m just really hoping that this virus doesn’t last too long.  Breathing being difficult must be rough, as is not being able to stand properly.  Please get better soon, and I hope that we can all find at least a little happiness during these times.  I’m pulling for you.  </3

I’m crying right now because I can’t just help myself.  I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinda messed up that my place of work strictly does not allow employees to wear masks, and if they do they get sent home. I've seen customers do NASTY things, this is why it spreads. Idiots like customers.

If my dad gets sick I am the next source of income. I literally can not afford to get sick, and I can't support a family of 4 on a 300-400 budget every week.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2020)

Finnian said:


> I lost more than half my yearly income because of covid19 and I'm gonna lose my apartment that I worked my butt off for. Just trying to stay positive but I'm kinda wrecked. I also have coronavirus but cannot get tested because utah has no tests and I feel like I'm breathing through a dang straw. Self quarantining and feeling very isolated from the world as I watch the economic collapse around the globe from my damn phone. I feel totally helpless. Everything feels very very on fire right now. I was really starting to get better and fight off this 3 year battle with severe, debilitating anxiety and depression. Every single thing collapsed in a matter of weeks. I really wish I had the protection of childhood but I dont anymore. I do not have the same naivity that I had in childhood. I have to deal with this with an understanding much greater than I had in 2008 of what is actually happening. The sheer amount of people dying feels very heavy and the reports out of Italy are terrifying. It has not been my month or the world's.
> 
> My back also hurts because I csnt stand up for very long without feeling like I'm gonna die.



Damn... I'm so sorry, I hope you can get all the help you need soon at some point. Government being so damn lazy and not helping people who need it and only large companies...like...  what a time to be alive.  welcome back btw..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2020)

The governor sent out an official order for people to not leave their house except for essential activities like caring for family/pets, getting groceries, etc. I'm personally not too worried about it cause I really only go outside to take my dog for a short walk, but my dad is absolutely flipping out. I really think that he needs to talk to a counselor so they can help him or direct him to a psychiatrist so he can get on anti-anxiety medicine.
I'm not just saying that because he's freaking out excessively over this situation, but he's even told me before that he's considered getting on an anti-anxiety medication. I really think he should, cause I'm p sure the reason why he acts the way he does is because his anxiety is out of control. I've been taking Lexapro since back in August-September and it seriously helps, especially at a time like this.

Yesterday he was thinking that there would be a food shortage or smth and he's like YOU GUYS NEED TO NOT EAT SO MUCH WE GOTTA CONSERVE OUR FOOD and I'm like..... my mom and I don't even eat that much lol? And besides the governor is allowing people to go to the store for supplies n stuff so idk why he's so worried...




Oh also, today is my first day of "classes" online so this is gonna be interesting. I still haven't received a single updated syllabus from any of my professors. Idk what they expect us to do today


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 24, 2020)

still irked why pocket camp has gone through numerous updates and added a membership option but hasnt once thought of expanding the available countries list. I want to avail the membership but acpc isnt available where i live so im just leeching off vpn.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 24, 2020)

Went back to old site, so many wont stop professing their love of random character.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone has needs, you just don't need to broadcast it so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, cats in heat out back.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 24, 2020)

The fact that I have to wait until this week (ON THURSDAY!) to get my Animal Crossing New Horizons game that I pre-ordered from Target in the US (where I live) back IN JANUARY! 

They also had the nerve to removed the Journal bonus item from my order (it wasn't listed as a bundle anymore!)

NEVER AGAIN!

Not to mention, the latest track says it's like 45 (or less) minutes away from my house and it's been saying that since early in the morning.
The day is almost over with where I live.
an update would be nice.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 24, 2020)

Financial problems are going to ruin my peace lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 24, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> The fact that I have to wait until this week (ON THURSDAY!) to get my Animal Crossing New Horizons game that I pre-ordered from Target in the US (where I live) back IN JANUARY!
> 
> They also had the nerve to removed the Journal bonus item from my order (it wasn't listed as a bundle anymore!)
> 
> ...



Japan got a clock with a preorder.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 24, 2020)

Just feeling kind of meh right now. It's difficult to try and get motivated to do something productive.


----------



## Dim (Mar 24, 2020)

Massive heartburn


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 24, 2020)

Went out the other day, and there just happened to be a chubby guy jogging toward me in nothing but silky boxers. No idea.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 24, 2020)

My mom was supposed to have surgery on her neck on March 18th to remove a large non cancerous growth on her right carotid artery. She's had it since November and it's gotten bigger as we've waited for her to get her surgery. She got a call on the 17th that her surgery was off and was being postponed until April 2nd because of the coronavirus. She was really bummed but we figured two more weeks wasn't that bad. Then they called her Friday and told her that it was mandated that all surgeries be cancelled through May and her new surgery date was June 17th. We went from waiting 2 more weeks to 3 more months. On top of that my husband & his coworkers weer informed last week that a gentleman who works in the offices at my husband's job was self-isolating because 2 of his family members were confirmed coronavirus cases. My husband didn't have contact with the gentleman but who knows if they touched the same places or had contact with the same person. My husband tends to be a carrier so my family is concerned about me since my immune system doesn't work properly. My husband's job is considered essential so unless he starts showing symptoms he has to go to work. Because of things going on in real life I didn't get to start playing NH until today. I don't TT so many people are way ahead of me and even those who don't TT are 4 days ahead of me. On top of all that someone I thought was a friend accused me of caring more about pixels than people. I've told them several times that something they said hurt my feelings but they won't acknowledge that my feelings were hurt. They keep ignoring that to accuse me of not caring about them. I've got too much going on in my real life to deal with drama kings.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 24, 2020)

Valzed said:


> My mom was supposed to have surgery on her neck on March 18th to remove a large non cancerous growth on her right carotid artery. She's had it since November and it's gotten bigger as we've waited for her to get her surgery. She got a call on the 17th that her surgery was off and was being postponed until April 2nd because of the coronavirus. She was really bummed but we figured two more weeks wasn't that bad. Then they called her Friday and told her that it was mandated that all surgeries be cancelled through May and her new surgery date was June 17th. We went from waiting 2 more weeks to 3 more months. On top of that my husband & his coworkers weer informed last week that a gentleman who works in the offices at my husband's job was self-isolating because 2 of his family members were confirmed coronavirus cases. My husband didn't have contact with the gentleman but who knows if they touched the same places or had contact with the same person. My husband tends to be a carrier so my family is concerned about me since my immune system doesn't work properly. My husband's job is considered essential so unless he starts showing symptoms he has to go to work. Because of things going on in real life I didn't get to start playing NH until today. I don't TT so many people are way ahead of me and even those who don't TT are 4 days ahead of me. On top of all that someone I thought was a friend accused me of caring more about pixels than people. I've told them several times that something they said hurt my feelings but they won't acknowledge that my feelings were hurt. They keep ignoring that to accuse me of not caring about them. I've got too much going on in my real life to deal with drama kings.



Boi that's rough :^( hope things go well soon! the coronavirus especially ruined things for a lot of people and it sucks not know how to help asides from donations and staying at home. Here's to hoping things look up very soon for you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 25, 2020)

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katie...-wuhan-coronavirus-relief-bill-again-n2565687

I hope she gets fired from the House. She can’t even agree on a well-negotiated bill on saving our nation (or even the world) from a major catastrophe because it doesn’t include their extremist agenda that has nothing to do with the catastrophe.


----------



## Darby (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah, so I visited a dream town and it turned out to be hacked, there was no way out except to power off then when Resetti finished his rant, I noticed that my pockets wouldn’t open... it’s gone... so I guess I’m corrupted... Nintendo support is closed because of the corona virus and now I just. Want. To. Scream. And beat the hell out of the idiot that did this to me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 25, 2020)

Darby said:


> Yeah, so I visited a dream town and it turned out to be hacked, there was no way out except to power off then when Resetti finished his rant, I noticed that my pockets wouldn’t open... it’s gone... so I guess I’m corrupted... Nintendo support is closed because of the corona virus and now I just. Want. To. Scream. And beat the hell out of the idiot that did this to me.



I’m very sorry about what happened. Hackers should not be allowed to play video games. It’s one thing to hack for yourself and ruin your own game, but try to ruin others’ games makes you no better than a cyberbully.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 25, 2020)

I really want to dye my hair a wild color but my faded hilights are screwing everything up


----------



## Darby (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you, it really is heart breaking isn’t it? Do you think it’s just the game cartridge or do you think the whole console got corrupted? I can’t find anything online about it and being unable to contact Nintendo is especially frustrating and I’m basically self quarantining anyway so don’t really think running out to buy a new one is even possible... but I could try... I mean ACNL is as essential as breathing to me so I’m in a fuzzy pickle to be sure.


----------



## allainah (Mar 25, 2020)

ayyyy got another warning wassup! mods are on some cray cray recently, focus on getting your slow site up instead of nit picking.
apparently telling someone WHO JUST JOINED that they cant be selling duped/hacked items and warning them to watch out they could get in trouble is "mini-modding" oh. ok. i guess i'll just go back to being a huge bih and report them? ROFL

i thought i was being nice by warning them but naw instead the mods slap me across the face. ok


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2020)

gonna have my first zoom lecture later today and im like can i die


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 26, 2020)

My rotations were canceled and I'm actually sad about it.  I know it's safer for everyone but I really liked the people in the lab. The bright side is we should still be able to meet our certification requirements even if we can't return to doing in-person clinicals.

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Dim (Mar 26, 2020)

..


----------



## biibii (Mar 26, 2020)

my school is shut down permanently cause of corona and they cancelled my graduation which is okay cause people are dying and I understand, but I left about 200$ worth of art supplies and a painting I have been working on for 8 months at school and god knows when we can go get them and im stressed cause its a commission lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m just very tired, lol.  Think I’m going to go to sleep early tonight.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 27, 2020)

buildings being shut means my mental health service has been extremely limited. haven't kept in touch with people for a while. i just feel too drained to do anything productive but it's not like i can really do something. new horizons has been distracting me from the really bad thoughts for the time being


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 27, 2020)

Trade partner didn't send or ask for a Dodo code, and hasn't posted despite being online since this morning.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 27, 2020)

Am I being impatient?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm sure my friend is quite bummed about the college rejections. She got rejected by 15 of her colleges. I can assure you that she is an intelligent individual, but the thing is, the colleges she applied to are highly competitive; I'm talking about Ivy League ones. The others that weren't an Ivy League school had a very tiny percentage of admission rates. I'm sure she's depressed about this, because she got rejected by her dream college. I'm bummed out about the news as well. At least she got accepted into two in-state colleges. I hope she'll be alright.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 27, 2020)

I have been to 10 islands and not a one had a villager or different fruit!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> I have been to 10 islands and not a one had a villager or different fruit!



Yeah every island I've been to so far has had pears, which is my native fruit. It's not a huge deal cause I have all the fruits but it kinda sucks. I also haven't found any of the cool islands like big fish island, tarantula island, hybrid island, etc.



I keep staying up super lateeeeeeeee omg
Also I'm really bad at motivating myself to do schoolwork so I reeeally hope I didn't have any homework due Friday cause I didn't turn anything in lmaoo

- - - Post Merge - - -



allainah said:


> apparently telling someone WHO JUST JOINED that they cant be selling duped/hacked items and warning them to watch out they could get in trouble is "mini-modding" oh. ok. i guess i'll just go back to being a huge bih and report them? ROFL



I have to say the mini-modding rule needs to be relaxed. Like I get not flaming arguments and all that, but telling someone that they can't do a certain thing like hacking/duping shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m stressed. I’m exhausted. I don’t want to exist anymore. I work so hard for things and get punished in the process. There’s nothing fun to do. I just want to fall asleep and never ever wake up. I’ve been like this for a while, now...


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ve been feeling a bit unwell for a few days and my dad decides to scare me with “some people have COVID-19 but don’t have symptoms and suddenly die, good luck ”, all he did was do the little questionnaire thing online (it just said to self-isolate/don’t need to get tested), didn’t bother calling the doctor for a specific answer (like he did when my brother had a fever)
I doubt that I even have it and it’s probably just a minor/insignificant thing, but thanks for scaring me I appreciate it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2020)

My dad can he stop calling me like do he really think I give a **** about him considering he basically mental abuse people ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

Also trying to find specific uni texts and the only page that got it is a mess and you can't access an actual document/pdf of it.. sigh...


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 28, 2020)

I feel like the ways I read and write lately have been extremely off. lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2020)

I really need help getting the flowers I don't have on NH but there's like almost 200 people active on the trading board so as soon as I bump my LF thread, two seconds later it gets pushed off the front page.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 28, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really need help getting the flowers I don't have on NH but there's like almost 200 people active on the trading board so as soon as I bump my LF thread, two seconds later it gets pushed off the front page.



I'm just going for diy cards right now. Some do use flowers though.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 28, 2020)

razor buuuurrrrrnnnnnn ;.;

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I really need help getting the flowers I don't have on NH but there's like almost 200 people active on the trading board so as soon as I bump my LF thread, two seconds later it gets pushed off the front page.



this is why I'm trying not to trade online until things die down a little.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 28, 2020)

Bcat said:


> razor buuuurrrrrnnnnnn ;.;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What are you looking for?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 28, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What are you looking for?



Honestly, right now I just want a couch for my living room lol. I can’t believe I haven’t found one in a the store or a balloon yet


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 28, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Honestly, right now I just want a couch for my living room lol. I can’t believe I haven’t found one in a the store or a balloon yet



I can make a bamboo bench and Mabel is visiting. Want to shop?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 29, 2020)

I keep getting girl clothes. Just got a purple maid outfit, also have some red "spangle shorts".

- - - Post Merge - - -

In new horizons, that is.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2020)

I should read my homework but tbf I'm jut feeling so lazy and unmotivated to do anything else than play on switch lmao


----------



## Soigne (Mar 30, 2020)

2am. i'm losing it. i have so much to write for my next rough draft on my thesis that's due in 2 days. plus my online classes are starting this week in a few hours & i have so much work for them already. and a lot of uncertainties regarding some assignments still. i really am not having a good time.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2020)

TT is not cheating lmao


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

my stomach hurts ;/


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2020)

banks and government suck here just let people keep their ****in businesses.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't know what it is about my birthday that makes my mom so angry at me but it happens every year. She must truly hate that I'd been born


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2020)

I wonder if I'll ever truly be content...


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

my acne is getting bad again,, it’s like i can’t have nice skin and hydrated skin at the same time


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 30, 2020)

myself.
i thought i was getting better. clearly i'm not.


----------



## Excaloser (Mar 30, 2020)

Quarantine is making me regress to thought processes I haven't had since highschool. I'd really been getting a lot better when it came to mental health, but it's taking a lot of effort to try and maintain it.


----------



## dorohedoros (Mar 30, 2020)

My one back tooth is causin' me a tooooon of pain.
I wanna see someone about it, but with the chaos of the virus, I'm honestly too scared to leave the house.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 30, 2020)

stay at home order until the middle of june??? how am i supposed to survive this i can't stomach my family this long


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 30, 2020)

Soigne said:


> stay at home order until the middle of june??? how am i supposed to survive this i can't stomach my family this long



yeah that is a big mood that I'm feeling right now too :// 

my parents are the worst, all they do is argue about simple things that could've been well-communicated, but they'd rather be at each others throats and get all cut up about the stupidest ****. Ffs get over yourselves. They should've divorced before I was even born honestly.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 31, 2020)

I doubt I'm going to be able to catch a stringfish lol


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

online schooling starts next week and i don’t want it lmao


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm really unmotivated to do my school work because I want to play New Horizons all day :V lol. I'm not behind or anything and I have lots of time to do it, but yeah. Also my work for this week is discostang and I don't want to do it loll :')


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 31, 2020)

Grocery store staff are getting understandably surly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

Loubelle said:


> I'm really unmotivated to do my school work because I want to play New Horizons all day :V lol.


BIG HECKING MOOD OMG



It's 5:41am and I kinda want to go to sleep but idk if I'll be able to make myself wake up in 3-4 hours rip


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 31, 2020)

My sleep schedule cause of quarantine is horrible. I want to play NH during the early day, and I want to get up so I can clean and do chores but my sleep schedule is like 6am-2pm..


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

my stomach hurts,,


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 31, 2020)

Man I wish I had ACNH. I really want to play with a lot of people here. It's also a really cool way of bonding & meeting new friends.

Also random thought but I'm so awkward with conversations and making friends jhsdfsdkf I'm always so shy to be the first to message people, and if ever I do it always comes out super awkward and it gives me anxiety. hngh how do u make friends i swear


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2020)

bank acting like normal even tho businesses apply for crisis packages. FO ****S SAKE NO ONE HAS A LONG TERM PAYMENT PLAN AT THIS RATE give them loans and take care of people ****ing gov


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Man I wish I had ACNH. I really want to play with a lot of people here. It's also a really cool way of bonding & meeting new friends.
> 
> Also random thought but I'm so awkward with conversations and making friends jhsdfsdkf I'm always so shy to be the first to message people, and if ever I do it always comes out super awkward and it gives me anxiety. hngh how do u make friends i swear




Aww, I’m sorry to hear about this.  I wish you had ACNH so you could play with us.  And don’t worry about making friends!  You didn’t sound awkward at all to me when you VM’ed me earlier.  I enjoy having you as a friend!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Mar 31, 2020)

I was so excited to go to prom with my gf but now it’s canceled due to coronavirus :/


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 31, 2020)

Found out I have to go back to work tomorrow...

???


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 31, 2020)

Strawberryllama said:


> I was so excited to go to prom with my gf but now it’s canceled due to coronavirus :/



Yeah, ours is cancelled too man. I planned to go with my friends. Thing is, I've never gone to prom before and it's my Senior year - which makes it all the more sucky. :|


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

^^We were supposed to have a family reunion this year but it's been cancelled. I've been looking forward to that trip for a very long time and now we can't even go :,,,,(


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 31, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Aww, I’m sorry to hear about this.  I wish you had ACNH so you could play with us.  And don’t worry about making friends!  You didn’t sound awkward at all to me when you VM’ed me earlier.  I enjoy having you as a friend!



; ; aw thank you, that’s really nice of you! I hope to have ACNH soon too as I want to play with a lot of people! <3


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2020)

Not important anymore.


----------



## Locket (Apr 1, 2020)

can someone PLEASE tell the tectonic plates to KNOCK IT OFF

im so tired of these earthquakes pls just let us social distance in PEACE


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 1, 2020)

I reek of garlic.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 1, 2020)

I honestly feel like I should just leave this forum for good again lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2020)

There's an assignment that I should've had done on Monday and I still haven't finished it aaaaaaaaaa

Now it's almost 2am and tbh I think I need to stop for now and go to bed, if my prof wants to dock me grades then I guess I'm just not good enough now am I.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 1, 2020)

nvm


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

i’m never satisfied


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I reek of garlic.



Helps keep the vampires away


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2020)

**** corona **** everything can we go back to 2019 before all of this......


----------



## silicalia (Apr 1, 2020)

I've been texting this guy who I really like and for a good while he seemed interested in me but recently I just feel like he's lost interest but is just being polite. It's just been on my mind. Kinda sux.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 1, 2020)

Ahri said:


> I honestly feel like I should just leave this forum for good again lmao



Drama?


----------



## piske (Apr 1, 2020)

my allergies, bruh. glad i'm not around anyone though so they don't think i have the rona or something ;A;


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 1, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Drama?



Nah. It’s just personal stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2020)

this corona **** is worse than if it'd be a ww3 for sure...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 2, 2020)

I tried to talk some sense into my family. Gets called a communist and said I would kill them.

Aight then.


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

drove to dairy queen only to find out they aren’t open,, i wanted cotton candy blizzard,,,


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2020)

Every time I bleed I can't stop bleeding jfc


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 2, 2020)

Ugh I'm behind on my Pre-Calc


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 3, 2020)

I feel fat and disgusting.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

Lately I've had multiple states of constantly doubting myself and by the end of it I just feel exhausted mentally. Hope I can get over this soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2020)

kinda disliking this minimalist layout but i'll get used to it ig


----------



## Romaki (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't like the new layout. A lot of it comes from a forum template and I really prefered when TBT was its own thing. I don't want status updates or frontpage polls.

Also I don't feel "comfortable" in threads anymore, but I think that's just a part of getting used to it. I just lowkey don't feel like posting here anymore, though mobile is better.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 3, 2020)

need to study but I also want to stay up and talk to people hhhhhh
im so behind on the stuff i need to read for human dev but it's so hard to focus, i need pictures but all im getting are blah blah words blah pregnancy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2020)

yeah this template is bit icky. also all the minimalism paired with everyone's colourful avatars hurt my eyes a bit

same i will probs a bit less active, trying to get used to it but it's just. nah


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 3, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> yeah this template is bit icky. also all the minimalism paired with everyone's colourful avatars hurt my eyes a bit
> 
> same i will probs a bit less active, trying to get used to it but it's just. nah


You have to hit reply to quote too.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You have to hit reply to quote too.


yeha it's rly annoying and confusing me some


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 4, 2020)

I feel really lonely.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2020)

Ahri said:


> I feel really lonely.



I’m sorry to hear this, friendo.  I’m definitely able to relate at times.  If you ever need someone to vent to about it, I’m all ears.  ^^


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 4, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m sorry to hear this, friendo.  I’m definitely able to relate at times.  If you ever need someone to vent to about it, I’m all ears.  ^^


Thanks.  

Just hits me on Fridays where I realize I have nobody to really talk to or go out with, and can't even go out now anyways. :<


----------



## Locket (Apr 4, 2020)

my tooth like really hurts but i kinda can't do anything about that bc its probably considered a "non-essential" procedure and the state made everyone give gloves and masks to the hospitals


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2020)

For some reason I basically just put off all my music history and german HW this week so now I gotta cram and get as much done as I can tomorrow.



God I hate doing remote learning so much.


----------



## krystillin (Apr 4, 2020)

The influx of really greedy people with the arrival of new horizons has been bothering me. I get that the new market is pretty unstable and I jumped on the nook miles train but it still makes me sad. The flower trade seems so hardcore:/ charging hecka prices for people to buy a never ending stock from your nooks


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 4, 2020)

Ahri said:


> I feel really lonely.



Yo I feel this all the time. Whenever I feel lonely I just start chatting up people and hope to spark a convo along the way.
If ever you need anyone to talk to about anything, I'm open for chatting! Would absolutely love to make new friends too.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 4, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Yo I feel this all the time. Whenever I feel lonely I just start chatting up people and hope to spark a convo along the way.
> If ever you need anyone to talk to about anything, I'm open for chatting! Would absolutely love to make new friends too.


Thanks! I'm just really shy so I find it hard to talk to others. ><


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2020)

nvm it was removed suppose site was glitchy last night

but yeah glad it's completely removed like i hated that tab screaming U STILL WANNA SEE THEIR **** LOL


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 4, 2020)

if my anxiety-ridden self would stop being anxious for 20 seconds i can actually get through a video call with friends :'))


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2020)

our government being wack idiots

and public transport most gullible company alive


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2020)

I hate how liberals and left-winged groups are handling the Coronavirus pandemic.

- Even when Mexico agrees to close the border to stop the spread of COVID-19, liberals oppose closing the border by all means.
- Planned Parenthood thinks the right to have an abortion is more important than Coronavirus Prevention and have sued Texas for temporarily banning abortion when it was done to prevent the spread.
- They voted against a bipartisan bill because it doesn’t ban airplanes, mandate early voting, or mandate same-day voter registration, which have nothing to do with the Coronavirus.

They are already evil enough for supporting no regulations on abortion at all, putting illegal immigrants in front of American citizens, and for embracing communism and communist leaders. But if you’re going to think that your agenda is more important than the COVID-19 pandemic, you really have no moral compass. Republicans are giving in on free healthcare to stop this, but Democrats wouldn’t even give in on their issues. You can’t accuse your opponents of not caring for the virus, and put your agenda in front of the virus.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 4, 2020)

sometimes I wish I had a larger number of friends in a group. don't get me wrong, i love my close friends, but my close friend groups are just a couple of 3's or 4's. Something I really like doing is playing group games (like jackbox) & it's not that fun if it's a smaller group.

also idk if my friends would enjoy those type of games. hhhhhhh


----------



## namiieco (Apr 4, 2020)

my two favourite chinese actors being banned from appearing publicly together because they acted in a gay web series :///


----------



## Darby (Apr 4, 2020)

I think birds are nesting in my car. I was already a recluse but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 4, 2020)

Man boobs.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 4, 2020)

You'd think during a time like this Nintendo would provide a free online subscription to keep kids entertained and connected.


----------



## Locket (Apr 4, 2020)

guess who's bein called useless by her mom again!!
its me!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 5, 2020)

Every time I work in a group project I always end up being stressed because people don't complete their work on time  I must have such a different work ethic compared to other people. I like to work on written reports in large chunks of time; like I'll dedicate a couple afternoons to just writing out the bulk of what I need to do. Then I can do other things knowing that I've got it out of the way. Everyone else likes to write it last minute leaving no time for review (not that I'm one to care too much for reviewing stuff anyway), and I feel like I'm the one who has to fill in the gaps as I don't want to be up waiting for everyone else :/


----------



## rianne (Apr 5, 2020)

The executive order to stay home has been extended until May where I live, so my best friend won't be able to have a proper birthday celebration at the end of this month. Pretty bummed for her.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2020)

Romaki said:


> You'd think during a time like this Nintendo would provide a free online subscription to keep kids entertained and connected.


i highly doubt those capitalists would do that "we need money also go do ur homework so u can be as well"

also im sorry but i really dislike this new layout jfc..


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 5, 2020)

Where the hell is my profile settings now


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 5, 2020)

i’m literally a groggy mess and i wish i was dreaming nice stuff for once and not the usual crap.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2020)

lit the only good thing rn is the complete block with the ignore button.. if i wanna block i dont want to see their **** lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2020)

Came out to my dad about my bisexuality today. It was... very weird.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m always tired even though I’ve been going to sleep at reasonable times. Doesn’t help that Tim Hortons became drive-thru only since my dad won’t bother taking us (normally we’d just walk there), I lack caffeine and I only have one Starbucks bottle in the fridge until next week ;;


----------



## allainah (Apr 5, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> lit the only good thing rn is the complete block with the ignore button.. if i wanna block i dont want to see their **** lol


for realll, right now i have no users blocked but some people be testing me 

also am lacking caffeine and sleep rn. ^^


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 5, 2020)

this new tbt layout is confusing to get used to but the most upsetting part is that my lineup will be ruined by the coming back of the 5 in a row system. which feather should i kill to fix it......,


----------



## Zane (Apr 5, 2020)

trying to get the cherry blossom DIY recipes is very......... annoying......


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 5, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> this new tbt layout is confusing to get used to but the most upsetting part is that my lineup will be ruined by the coming back of the 5 in a row system. which feather should i kill to fix it......,


I’m sorry that the sidebars are reverting back to 5x2. I suggest saving your feathers and cycling them through.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 5, 2020)

With the quarantine, I get to hear my family bicker and scream at each other even more. It's frustrating to deal with, and I don't think any child deserves to put up with this.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 5, 2020)

Spoiler: My dad ruined my screen protector for my Switch



I was tryin to put it on myself but I gave up in frustration. He tried and not only did he have a crap load of air bubbles, but he must've wiped my Switch with some dirty towel cause it had HAIR ALL UNDER THE STICKY SIDE. ****IN HAIRS. I was so ****ed off like, wtf, why did he think that was a good idea? And ofcourse he gets mad at me cause I'm ****ed off at this, I should have just done it myself, like, he ruined it. There's no way I'm going to get itty bitty little hairs off of the sticky side of the screen protector. It's useless now, so now I have to order AGAIN assuming the store is still open, another damn protector cause my dad absolutely ruined my only protector. He should be the one to pay for it since he ruined it, but he won't.





Spoiler: I ****ing hate my life



Little crap likes this makes me cry from anger cause I'm so stressed and ****ed all the time. I hate work but I can't quit, so I just deal with all the stress by playing my Switch when I get home. All I wanted was to protect it cause I heard it can get scratched when you dock it. My Switch is the only thing keeping me sane rn.

What did I do to deserve this much crap. I just hate everythin rn. Little stuff like this makes me want to cry, so obviously I have somethin wrong with me. I'm so sick and tired of stuff like this. I'm mad at myself for being such a little crybaby over a screen protector, on top of everythin else. Knowing my trash *** luck I won't be able to order another protector.

No one around me seems to get that I'm stressed all the time, then they wanna get all surprised when I yell at them, which has happened very few times considering how stressed out I am for as long as I have been. I just want things to go my way. I want to have a screen protector for my Switch, I want to play my games, I want my place of work to allow me to wear a mask. But, no.



Also I very much dislike the new layout on mobile, it's way too cramped and it's really hard to navigate. I can't find a bunch of stuff on here.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Apr 6, 2020)

*someone tries to pet my cat*
Grandpa: *yells at them for touching the cat*
also grandpa: this bird is sitting on my face and I have no problem with it

She’s not a dog or pig so why do you have a problem with her?? My little cousin just wanted to pet her and the poor kid got yelled at by him as though she did something really bad


----------



## Peter (Apr 6, 2020)

Feeling lousy today


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 6, 2020)

i was on another site and saw someone in a thread with the same icon i have here, and i was genuinely confused because i didnt remember posting on that thread

i realized i wasnt on tbt lmao

also palms are really sweaty bc its so hot. i cant study and highlight on my tablet properly without my hands sweating all over the screen ew


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 6, 2020)

I have a midterm on Tuesday and I need to participate in a discussion for that class to get marks, but it's totally impossible because the site isn't letting me submit anything :/
Honestly this class in general is horrible.. the class is six months worth of knowledge that's squished into a one month class, the textbooks weren't delivered until our first scheduled midterm (which then got moved because COVID-19 and because none of us could study without the textbooks), half of us weren't told there was a pre-requisite that we needed to take before this class (I was told about a week before the class started that I wouldn't be allowed into class without this pre-requisite... my mom somehow talked them into letting me take this class and when I did attend I found out that over half the class didn't have to pre-requisite either. Almost everyone who didn't have the pre-requisite then dropped out of the class after the second lecture and got half of their $500 reimbursed), and now my uni is saying that if we're unable to complete the course because of COVID-19 then we are not getting reimbursed at all, but I guess we'll at least have the option of burying the grade that we do get so it doesn't affect our GPA.... I'm just frustrated because this class was over $500 with a $200 textbook that came super late and they didn't even tell me that I needed to finish another class before starting this one... I mean they told me literally a week before the class, despite me going to the offices in person in Dec and being told that I didn't need that class at all..... ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2020)

People charging ridiculous amount just for visitors to their town... Like okay if you have those trust or greed issues maybe you should stay off online play.. just my thought.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 6, 2020)

okay but lmao im going to regret taking a bath before going to bed. my hair is going to get seriously messed up in the morning.  i should stop being lazy and taking a bath at night ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2020)

I need to eat but I don't want to go through the hassle of heating up food and eating it wthhh ://////


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2020)

^eat something cold..?

also our government is wack as **** right now i really hope their new law proposal fails really had. you're ****ing not shutting down libraries ****ers


----------



## Maiana (Apr 6, 2020)

i feel insecure about my town, so i chopped down all the trees and cliffs

i'm going to regret it


----------



## Saylor (Apr 6, 2020)

I let this guy know that I'm gay a while ago and he has not stopped hitting on me and making weird comments about getting me drunk. This happens often enough that I wouldn't even care except he's my friend and I'm kinda frustrated and disappointed that he's being like this in spite of that.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Apr 6, 2020)

we were supposed to get our gamecube controllers this morning but no one picked up the phone when the delivery guy came ;; have to wait until tomorrow I guess


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2020)

I really am losing patience with training my pupper. Like I love him to death but ughhhhh he's so dumb. And it seems like he's becoming more and more unruly the older he gets. I'm basically having to train him all by myself, and I've never trained a dog before so it's very frustrating and making me lose my patience. All my dad does is yell at me when he does something like pee on the floor. 



Also I just had a migraine a few days ago and now I have one again. Fantastic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2020)

My dad: *barges into my room like a ****ing idiot*

Also my dad: "IDk wHaT YoUr PrObLeM iS"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2020)

Kind of got the blues. 

... I'll just binge on pizza when the delivery guy's here.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 7, 2020)

i'm just. annoyed in general with what's going on in the world rn.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 7, 2020)

Kinda worried about my dog. Earlier today she tried to get up and walk but her leg completely gave way on her. She couldn't walk at all, and at first I thought she was having a stroke :/ She seems to be okay now, but I can tell that he leg is still very sore. I just hope it doesn't worsen, it will be hard (and expensive) to get her into a vet right now.

Also just getting increasingly frustrated with myself and my lack of productivity. It's taken so so long to adjust to everything and nothing feels normal anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2020)

our govment apparently got thru with that scam ****. at least give important work people money...


----------



## Romaki (Apr 7, 2020)

I woke up with terrible back pain.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 7, 2020)

i keep switching between being in a good place and not being in a good place and my cousin, who i kinda hate, is messaging me out of the blue and i dont want her to push me towards the not so good place

but of course my dumb*** replied to her bc what am i??? extremely forgiving oh my god

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

i thought that was going to be censored so sorry if i somehow bypassed the filters or w/e
im just in a meh mood right now & just want to talk to my bf


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 7, 2020)

Saylor said:


> I let this guy know that I'm gay a while ago and he has not stopped hitting on me and making weird comments about getting me drunk. This happens often enough that I wouldn't even care except he's my friend and I'm kinda frustrated and disappointed that he's being like this in spite of that.


That's not a friend. He's more than shady and it's obvious what his intentions are. Stop talking to him.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2020)

got some bug bite on my thigh wow nice man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I woke up with terrible back pain.


Same, for some reason I fell asleep on my bungee chair so I woke up with a sharp pain in one particular spot. Feels like it's on my right lung but it could be a pulled muscle. Idk but it hurts when I move and breathe and it's annoying.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 7, 2020)

I really don't feel like studying ahhhh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 7, 2020)

Saylor said:


> I let this guy know that I'm gay a while ago and he has not stopped hitting on me and making weird comments about getting me drunk. This happens often enough that I wouldn't even care except he's my friend and I'm kinda frustrated and disappointed that he's being like this in spite of that.



you should definitely stay away from him. there's a reason he's saying those things, he has bad intentions.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 8, 2020)

huh this is my third post on this page i should stop being bothered all the time
my eyes kinda suck rn & i dont want to do research. i hate the vibes of our leader and i dont like her pushing to be productive today but okay w/e ofc i dont wanna be a sucky groupmate.
also my head hurts? idk why


Lady Timpani said:


> I really don't feel like studying ahhhh


this is a mood


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 8, 2020)

My mental health is crumbling.



Spoiler



I hate my AC town.

I hate this pandemic.

I hate not being able to at least leave the house to clear my mind.

I feel awful.

I just want one crumb of serotonin PLEASE lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

Sometimes I regret opening up to people or ever trying to make an effort to get to know them better. Cause it feels like they don't give a **** about me or my feelings.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 8, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Sometimes I regret opening up to people or ever trying to make an effort to get to know them better. Cause it feels like they don't give a **** about me or my feelings.



i feel this all the time tbh
i always have this energy to go and talk to people i genuinely want to be friends with and it always feels like they arent interested enough to get anything rolling. like the convos just straight up die and i feel like opening up a new convo again will just bother them.
i end up feeling awkward and sad lmao


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 8, 2020)

Woke up a lil earlier than normal to do my assignments earlier and... they are not available to me yet.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



skarmoury said:


> i feel this all the time tbh
> i always have this energy to go and talk to people i genuinely want to be friends with and it always feels like they arent interested enough to get anything rolling. like the convos just straight up die and i feel like opening up a new convo again will just bother them.
> i end up feeling awkward and sad lmao


Oof I feel this too guys. I always feel like a bother haha. I've started to recognize that's me being self-conscious but it does suck when the conversation just peters out and you wind up feeling like you're just bothering someone. Sorry you're feeling that way.


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

stomach hurty


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou (Apr 8, 2020)

I don’t have a lot of irl friends I can share my interests with- also I’ve been getting less motivated in art due to the pain I get in my wrist recently when I draw. Usually I’m just tired normally after drawing for an hour or two, but now whenever I try to draw something my wrist starts to hurt and it’s pain- I’m young and I don’t wanna push myself to draw when it hurts, but if I don’t practice every couple of days my art will start to get worse- it isss what it isss


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> i feel this all the time tbh
> i always have this energy to go and talk to people i genuinely want to be friends with and it always feels like they arent interested enough to get anything rolling. like the convos just straight up die and i feel like opening up a new convo again will just bother them.
> i end up feeling awkward and sad lmao


God I feel this on a very emotional level. It's sad but like Lady Timpani said, sometimes it's just your conscience telling you this stuff and that may not actually be the case and they just suck at conversation. That can happen, but still, the feeling's not fun at all. I too end up feeling awkward, sad and without a new friend.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 8, 2020)

Spoiler



My family. They really do view me as a burden, you know? Also a communist supporter and all that extreme crap. They are absolutely delusional and hurtful. :/ They really, really don't get my OCD and my mental health at all. I'm tired of them. I've been tired of them, but being stuck in quarantine is making it a bit difficult. I don't understand. I don't get it. This isn't bothering me too much at the moment, but earlier it was a bit rough just hearing that comment about how I'm a burden basically. 

And they don't really care if I'm kind to others. I'm just acting, my mom has said. They don't like my interests, nor do they seem to care. They mistake me being depressed as an act of rebellion. Or they just don't say anything at all when I burst into tears. They may scream. They'll say I'm crazy. 

They've no idea that I've grown attached to teachers these past years. To the point where I had cried nonstop about a certain English teacher and how supportive he was. I couldn't keep my emotions in check when I saw him, because a part of me really wanted that kind of love and support outside of school. 

As well for my flashbacks and hypersensitivity to certain noises. I can get startled quite easily. And I have this sort of irrational fear that my mom would threaten me again whenever I walk down the halls at night, or whenever I'm listening to my music through my earphones, I feel she could just burst in at any moment. 

It's frustrating.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 8, 2020)

One of my friends is not coping well during this pandemic, and her crazy sister is making it worse on her--to the point that she's willing to move out of her own apartment and risk getting sick to escape. 
I'm frustrated because I literally can't do anything to help. I really want to, but i can't, both because of the current global situation and my own landlord and resources available. It's really heart-wrenching when you would do anything to help, but even "anything" isn't enough to fix the problem.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Sometimes I regret opening up to people or ever trying to make an effort to get to know them better. Cause it feels like they don't give a **** about me or my feelings.





skarmoury said:


> i feel this all the time tbh
> i always have this energy to go and talk to people i genuinely want to be friends with and it always feels like they arent interested enough to get anything rolling. like the convos just straight up die and i feel like opening up a new convo again will just bother them.
> i end up feeling awkward and sad lmao





Lady Timpani said:


> Woke up a lil earlier than normal to do my assignments earlier and... they are not available to me yet.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can relate to how you guys are feeling for sure.  I do my best to keep up with people and talk to them, but a lot of the time it feels like they’re not interested in talking with me or keeping the conversation going.  I’ve just found that I’ve had to talk to many different people in order to find the ones that will actually want to keep talking to me.  I’m sorry you guys feel this way and I hope you all feel better soon.  <3



Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve mentioned this before, but I’m really sorry you have to deal with this, Dawn.  No child should be treated this way.  I hope the quarantine isn’t too bad and you’re able to hang in there.  </3


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

my english teacher is hounding me for schoolwork but idk what she wants from me as i _did_ contact her weeks ago and she never got back to me and idk what she wants me to do with these assignments as i don’t have the required materials and obviously cannot go out and get them


----------



## maple22 (Apr 9, 2020)

I’ve been really sick since Monday. Not going to go into the details of what transpired that day, but I’ve since felt extremely weak (even when doing as little as walking around the house) and am struggling to breathe a lot of the time. Fun.


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm getting tired of these random thunderstorms.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 9, 2020)

Ahri said:


> My mental health is crumbling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 9, 2020)

I have no motivation to do my school work and I am getting a mental block with all of my online timed quizzes lol. I think i prefer taking them on paper, so I keep avoiding the quizzes and then panicking while I'm taking them :C


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 9, 2020)

disney just told me i have to apply again for the disney college program if i want to return. this is after they kicked us spring 2020 participants last minute three weeks ago  im uber sad ayyyyyy


----------



## Mary (Apr 9, 2020)

Had a rough night last night and my boyfriend is already overwhelmed with family stuff, I think he might break up with me soon because he’s so stressed and I’m dreading it


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2020)

My place of work FINALLY gave it's employees masks and they SUCK. They're itchy, scratchy, they don't fit my face well, and because they don't fit my face well, they keep fogging up my glasses. I wore it for 5 minutes and already had problems with it falling off my face. I have to talk at my job and talking makes my masks fall too.

Thank GOD I don't have to wear this mask and I can wear my homemade masks which fit and feel so much better on my face. Not to mention the company masks will bother my already itchy and sensitive skin, to which I would have to keep adjusting it, which defeats the purpose.


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 9, 2020)

Spoiler



I'm almost done with college but I don't feel like I'm going anywhere. 
I want a decent job and the money to live on my own, but I don't feel like I'll ever get that.

I haven't had any girlfriends in years, I feel like a bit of a loser? Haha
That is probably what brought me back here during New Horizons release. 
I was really young when I first joined the community, made stupid mistakes and was generally just a child. 

However, I had more friends than I ever could imagine! 
Life feels very lonely recently. 

Thank you for letting me post this, it is great to get things out sometimes.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 9, 2020)

people around me are starting to notice im more withdrawn noooo stop im normalllllllllll


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

i want to get out of bed but my mind won’t let Me


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm already stressed and overwhelmed within an hour of walking into my job today. It's only Friday, I still have to close on Saturday which is going to be double my normal workload since the store will be closed on Easter Sunday.

I just want to play New Horizons. I need a break from life for a long time. But I work in an essential business and can't quit rn. I'm too much of a slacking procrastinator to do anythin good for myself and I don't change that cause if it doesn't give me immediate satisfaction then I don't get around to doing it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 10, 2020)

namiieco said:


> people around me are starting to notice im more withdrawn noooo stop im normalllllllllll


I don't see that as a bad thing. I like introverts.


----------



## Darby (Apr 10, 2020)

Birds weren’t nesting in my car but in my garage... There’s a nest with four tiny eggs... Happy Easter but I can’t have birds living in my garage, there’re two ceiling fans in there just for starters...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 10, 2020)

Behind in my Pre-Calc ****. Pretty simple stuff especially since we're allowed to use apps to help us solve the problems lol but still procrastinating. Gotta do that.


----------



## Dim (Apr 10, 2020)

Spoiler



I can't believe I wasted 1.5 million bells for 6 freaking NMTs. I didn't know what I was thinking. Meanwhile everyone is getting HUNDREDS of NMTs for Raymond/Marshal .-.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2020)

It's like 2:15am and I'm still not in bed?? I mean I know it's Friday but I'd rather not wake up at like 11am to find that no one has taken out or fed my dog yet. 

Also I'm hella procrastinating on all my schoolwork and I'm lowkey getting really irritated w myself about that. Doing online schoolwork is some **** lmao.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Behind in my Pre-Calc ****. Pretty simple stuff especially since we're allowed to use apps to help us solve the problems lol but still procrastinating. Gotta do that.





xSuperMario64x said:


> It's like 2:15am and I'm still not in bed?? I mean I know it's Friday but I'd rather not wake up at like 11am to find that no one has taken out or fed my dog yet.
> 
> Also I'm hella procrastinating on all my schoolwork and I'm lowkey getting really irritated w myself about that. Doing online schoolwork is some **** lmao.



I can’t handle internet school either. I wish people didn’t overreact to a disease pandemic like this.

Anyway, I don’t like being ignored in the Nook’s Cranny forum. I know it’s very active right now, and it’s very easy for your thread to get buried very quickly, but when others are doing the same thing I’m doing, they get business first and I don’t get any. Are people turned off by my signature and user title? I hope it’s because it’s just difficult to get noticed in Nook’s Cranny, not because they refuse to buy from me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 11, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can’t handle internet school either. I wish people didn’t overreact to a disease pandemic like this.
> 
> Anyway, I don’t like being ignored in the Nook’s Cranny forum. I know it’s very active right now, and it’s very easy for your thread to get buried very quickly, but when others are doing the same thing I’m doing, they get business first and I don’t get any. Are people turned off by my signature and user title? I hope it’s because it’s just difficult to get noticed in Nook’s Cranny, not because they refuse to buy from me.


What were you looking for?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What were you looking for?



I was trying to sell Nook Miles Tickets for 200k Bells a piece. I later decided to give up and use them to look for resources I can sell in-game, but if I do get new NMT, I’m very sure that I will sell them next time.

In regards to the “user title” and “signature”, I changed it to that in response to the capitalism jokes that were in response to the extremely high NMT prices.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 11, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can’t handle internet school either. I wish people didn’t overreact to a disease pandemic like this.
> 
> Anyway, I don’t like being ignored in the Nook’s Cranny forum. I know it’s very active right now, and it’s very easy for your thread to get buried very quickly, but when others are doing the same thing I’m doing, they get business first and I don’t get any. Are people turned off by my signature and user title? I hope it’s because it’s just difficult to get noticed in Nook’s Cranny, not because they refuse to buy from me.


Found it. Right now people are scrambling for the cherry blossom recipes, since they think that's going to end tomorrow. Plus stocking up on bait and rods for the fishing tourney.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2020)

this bunny day event is really annoying esp paired with the fishing tourney cause i can only get like 6 points each round and im like... bruh **** it hope it's less obnoxious next time


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 11, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> this bunny day event is really annoying esp paired with the fishing tourney cause i can only get like 6 points each round and im like... bruh **** it hope it's less obnoxious next time


Bait.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Bait.


cba lol im tired of diggin up **** just for that groove, man just gotta dance til next time


----------



## j1119 (Apr 11, 2020)

I have to do 20 full page reflections on all 40 chapters (1 reflection per 2 chapters) of A Little History of Economics for my AP spring break assignment, due on the 13th, and I only have 10 done. Halfway there, three days to go. At least my boyfriend is helping me


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 11, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> cba lol im tired of diggin up **** just for that groove, man just gotta dance til next time


Are you already done with your tourney? I made too much bait. I'm wondering if your prizes are the same as some guy on youtube. Can't find the vid.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

I have a brain the size of a pistachio


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 11, 2020)

I need some time to consistently sit down, do you know?!
Well, just saying.



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't see that as a bad thing. I like introverts.


Same here.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2020)

can someone burn psych2go to the ground? literally why does one of their most stupid videos ever only have 210 dislikes and over 35 thousand likes??? how are people so goddamn stupid and have a need to feel so extremely Special like sddddhsg DIE


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 11, 2020)

Also. It makes me dash towards balloon in NL when I find it floating in the sky, just to realize NOT MUCH STUFF IN IT IN NL, it's not NH ughhhh!


----------



## Dim (Apr 11, 2020)

My legs are burning


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 12, 2020)

My glasses fell off my sink when I was washing my face and the frame broke.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 12, 2020)

I REALLY have to pee but I don't wanna get up. Also my naval piercing itches?? It's not even the piercing it's like the skin right beside it. Anyway thanks for coming to my ted talk


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 12, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Also. It makes me dash towards balloon in NL when I find it floating in the sky, just to realize NOT MUCH STUFF IN IT IN NL, it's not NH ughhhh!


Looking for something specific?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 12, 2020)

There's a spider in my room and idk what to do I'm not gonna be able to sleep until it's gone


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 12, 2020)

I love my family and all, but being stuck in the same place 24/7 with them is beginning to take a toll.


----------



## tokkio (Apr 12, 2020)

because of covid-19 the malls here are on lockdown as well so i dont know when i'll be able to get my copy of new horizons  i hope that when i get the game, the community will still be active :c


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 12, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Looking for something specific?


No, not specific, just recipes in general as my game is pretty barren right now!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> There's a spider in my room and idk what to do I'm not gonna be able to sleep until it's gone


slap it dead ugh i woulda panicked so hard

also john legend is so damn cheesy i cant watch this jesus christ superstar version....

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



tokkio said:


> because of covid-19 the malls here are on lockdown as well so i dont know when i'll be able to get my copy of new horizons  i hope that when i get the game, the community will still be active :c


wait what mail is not important service??? holy **** i hope they can open soon.. where ya live?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

also i want splatoon2 but it's expensive on eshop and barely any physical for sale here ugh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 12, 2020)

Lmao this is the wrong thread my b


----------



## Dormire (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm bothered by my cat. He's being hard to deal with esp. with his finicky eating habits. I mean I'd give him anything he wants if only there was no pandemic. The pet shop that sells his litter and food is closed. I'm stressed because he's being so stubborn to the point of dehydration. UGHHHH DANG IT CAT!


----------



## tokkio (Apr 12, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> wait what mail is not important service??? holy **** i hope they can open soon.. where ya live?



well there are mail services, but the game distributor here isn't offering shipping services for their products, so yep gotta wait until the quarantine ends i guess (which will probably extend more since the corona cases here still keep increasing per day) 

and i can't buy NH in the eshop bc i dont even have the switch yet lol (i pre-ordered it from the said game distributor)


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 12, 2020)

I spent maybe 11 hours doing fishing tourney stuff and I still need 3 more fish prints to complete my set, but I have no motivation to do more fishing and get random things I don’t need...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 12, 2020)

When I see all the other Islands, it makes me feel like I'm so uncreative to the point that I consider selling my game. And also, people get so many items, find easy sharks, etc. while I find legit zero. I have the same Items almost everyday in the shop, I never get big fish, even with fishbaits, etc. I just want to give up on this game now.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2020)

tokkio said:


> well there are mail services, but the game distributor here isn't offering shipping services for their products, so yep gotta wait until the quarantine ends i guess (which will probably extend more since the corona cases here still keep increasing per day)
> 
> and i can't buy NH in the eshop bc i dont even have the switch yet lol (i pre-ordered it from the said game distributor)


ahhh i see. that really sucks. i guess u cant get money back either :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2020)

I have never had a more difficult time getting my schoolwork done than right now. This whole quarantine thing is so stupid, I mean I get why the state is doing it but jesus this is really messing with my education.

I will never take another online class again after this.


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2020)

I can't even relax in my own home. Everything is just way too stressful


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2020)

Everyone: Make sure you wash your hands for 20-30 seconds after you use the bathroom!
My brothers: lol nope


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2020)

I think this is the hardest I've ever procrastinated on schoolwork. I can't wait until school is done, I really can't handle this online stuff anymore.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



Nox said:


> I can't even relax in my own home. Everything is just way too stressful


Indeed. I often dream of living in my own house so I don't have to deal w my dad and our stupid house. As a matter of fact I saw a listing today online for a house that was $103k and I absolutely love it, but unfortunately it's in the city that I'm currently living in which I would like to leave.


----------



## meo (Apr 13, 2020)

Nothing in particular I suppose but overall just been a sort of feeling grumpy/down in quarantine sort of day.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2020)

My temper or lackthereof


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2020)

corona

also my classmate like complaning we're not having a lecture...just read about it and get done like not everyone can do things in these times, nor do all profs know these areas???


----------



## primandimproper (Apr 14, 2020)

Constantly being deadnamed and misgendered by my unsupportive family.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

I was feeling depressed, but one of my friends that’s always there for me responded.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 14, 2020)

my boyfriend accidentally kicked my switch off of my bed and the case broke
now I have to try and find some superglue to fix it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 14, 2020)

Why does this game attract so many weird pervs?


----------



## Soigne (Apr 14, 2020)

i'm failing a class. i have 3 weeks to change that or i won't graduate


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 14, 2020)

It is really frustrating to hear your family call you crazy or disrespectful all the time. Mind you, these are people who believe that the coronavirus was manufactured from a bomb in China, and that they deliberately planned to take down the world. Because communists. They go on to say that _I'm _a communist for not believing in that conspiracy theory, and my mother even went on to say that she would disown me because of it. 

They have also believed that I was possessed by the devil or that my dad's side on the family had placed a curse on us. 

I hate it. I wish they could be more supportive and understanding. Especially my mother, who just hates me. Constantly wanting to one-up me (or think that I'm trying to one-up her), belittles my appearance and intelligence, says that I'll end up like my deadbeat dad, etc. Like damn, woman. Support your goddamn child for once. B****.


----------



## Anson (Apr 15, 2020)

sherb


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 15, 2020)

Unmotivated af


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 15, 2020)

Everyone charging ungodly prices for the new villagers D:


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m kind of depressed still and just found out that two of my Discord friends unfriended me.  One I can understand because they’re not feeling well, but the other gave me no explanation for removing me.  Didn’t even notify me of it.  So that’s cool I guess.  I honestly wish I had more Discord friends to talk to.  Literally the only person that’s ever there for me when I really need it is NoUsernameHere.  No one else bats an eye.  And it’s crucial that I don’t fall down a rabbit hole right now because I need to finish school.  I don’t really even feel like doing my studying or assignments right now to be honest...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 15, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m kind of depressed still and just found out that two of my Discord friends unfriended me.  One I can understand because they’re not feeling well, but the other gave me no explanation for removing me.  Didn’t even notify me of it.  So that’s cool I guess.  I honestly wish I had more Discord friends to talk to.  Literally the only person that’s ever there for me when I really need it is NoUsernameHere.  No one else bats an eye.  And it’s crucial that I don’t fall down a rabbit hole right now because I need to finish school.  I don’t really even feel like doing my studying or assignments right now to be honest...


Sorry you’re not feeling well.  It might be worth your while to just take a break from studying for right now and come back to it when you’re in a better frame of mind. As for your friends, idk how Discord works but it’s possible it’s a mistake/misunderstanding. It sucks, though; shortly after we graduated high school a really good friend of mine just unfriended me on Facebook out of nowhere, which I know sounds really silly, but she didn’t have a cell phone and I didn’t have a tumblr, so it was the only way we could keep up with each other. I still have no idea why it happened. I’m sorry it’s happened to you now.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Sorry you’re not feeling well.  It might be worth your while to just take a break from studying for right now and come back to it when you’re in a better frame of mind. As for your friends, idk how Discord works but it’s possible it’s a mistake/misunderstanding. It sucks, though; shortly after we graduated high school a really good friend of mine just unfriended me on Facebook out of nowhere, which I know sounds really silly, but she didn’t have a cell phone and I didn’t have a tumblr, so it was the only way we could keep up with each other. I still have no idea why it happened. I’m sorry it’s happened to you now.



Thanks for the support, Lady Timpani.  Today is just kind of not my day.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 15, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Thanks for the support, Lady Timpani.  Today is just kind of not my day.


I’m sorry my dude. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 16, 2020)

..... My family really doesn't understand. They are very apprehensive about me moving to another state for college. They aren't supportive by any means.

So now they are out there screaming that I'm dumb and selfish. "Family comes first". And my mother pitying herself.


----------



## allainah (Apr 16, 2020)

i have a cut on the corner of my mouth nd its taking FOREVER to heal. every time i eat/open my mouth it just rips it back open ))


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 16, 2020)

yikes it's one in the morning
I could've sworn last I checked it was only 11

I really need sleep


----------



## Stil (Apr 16, 2020)

I wunt muh cullectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2020)

I kinda feel sorry for those guys having their PO being wonky but I'd like to hear from them still tho ahh


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

Him...this pressbyran dwelling lunatic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 16, 2020)

It really sucks when someone makes an offer to you and then just disappears and leaves you hanging forever


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Apr 16, 2020)

I’ve been eating nothing but a slice of bread and grapes for the past few days and I’m hungry ;; I don’t feel like eating much when I’m sick lol


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2020)

SleepyAmaurotine said:


> I’ve been eating nothing but a slice of bread and grapes for the past few days and I’m hungry ;; I don’t feel like eating much when I’m sick lol



I’m sorry to hear this.  I hope you feel better soon and are able to eat more soon!  v_v


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 17, 2020)

I get to complain about my annoying coworkers again.

Also I found a thing:


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 17, 2020)

i need to draw something.
but i am in an art funk where i think my art is garbage.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2020)

My dad wanted me to get arrested today.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 18, 2020)

I need sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2020)

this text being so long it'd kill my printer if i tried printing it out....


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 18, 2020)

I have an assignment about blood flow throughout the body, which isn’t too bad but I have to record me talking about it and then publish on YouTube for my classmates to see... honestly I’m not really that comfortable doing it but it’s very important for my grade and my teacher won’t budge. 
I know I shouldn’t put it off but I keep doing it anyways and the deadline is getting closer and closer.... :/


----------



## Feferily (Apr 18, 2020)

Being stuck in an abusive household even longer because of quarantine is tiring.... also, I suppose, the weird intrusive discourse thoughts I can never let go of when I see certain topics and things get brought up? Like, you want to tell them to others but you also don’t because it might upset them? Strange.....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2020)

usps (i assume) offices being closed down :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 18, 2020)

s i r e n t i c said:


> I have an assignment about blood flow throughout the body, which isn’t too bad but I have to record me talking about it and then publish on YouTube for my classmates to see... honestly I’m not really that comfortable doing it but it’s very important for my grade and my teacher won’t budge.
> I know I shouldn’t put it off but I keep doing it anyways and the deadline is getting closer and closer.... :/


Can you wear a mask?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2020)

UGH MY STUPID PHONE

I shouldn't have let it die - it acts all wonky when it's charging. ):


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Can you wear a mask?


Maybe? I didn’t think of that, thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2020)

My self esteem is like non existent, I literally put myself down all the time. Even one small inconvenience can make me feel like I'm worthless and that I'll never be good enough for anything.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My self esteem is like non existent, I literally put myself down all the time. Even one small inconvenience can make me feel like I'm worthless and that I'll never be good enough for anything.



Definitely struggle with this as well. Just try and realize that all those put-downs and negative thoughts you have about yourself aren't true. We tend to think the absolute worst of ourselves at times, but remember that you've got all these people here that love and care about you - and you aren't a burden to us love. 

❤


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 19, 2020)

Spoiler



lol imagine being a suspect for clinical depression & anxiety but you mom cant wrap her head around that idea so she tells you to stop getting into whatever 'fad' millenials are up to nowadays like LMAO
why do i even try to open up when yall arent gonna accept me anyway


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom's like that too, sorry you're having to deal with that crap while juggling both of those


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 19, 2020)

Tom said:


> My mom's like that too, sorry you're having to deal with that crap while juggling both of those


boi sorry for that too, it's hard esp if you're in quarantine or have to live w unaccepting people
the first day quaratine will be lifted im going back to my apartment lol i dont have the energy to deal w this, i miss my friends & boyfriend


----------



## Locket (Apr 19, 2020)

im honestly jealous of those who are well off. those who don't have to live paycheck to paycheck, aren't limited to $380 per month for a family's groceries. those who are able to get into a good spot in life simply because they have the money to. i don't have the same opportunities as someone who makes a decent amount of money and it makes me afraid. sometimes i worry if i'll have enough money to go to school and enough money to have a decent life.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 19, 2020)

been a lot of hostility on tbt lately .o.
i think we're all stressed and going through things though.


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

it feels like everybody is dying and my mind keeps drifting to places i don’t want it going to :c


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m not feeling 100% for some reason.  My back hurts a bit and I’m not seeing everything correctly.  I know I‘m tired because it’s early morning, but usually I don’t feel this bad at this time.

Nevermind, I’m good now.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2020)

people who probably can take a joke but they need to act all woke an mature like.. uh chill


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2020)

I ****ing hate my lifeeeee


----------



## Cheybunny (Apr 19, 2020)

trauma


----------



## insomniak (Apr 19, 2020)

Spoiler



I got dumped this morning and I've been crying since then. My teeth hurt from clenching my jaw. I have so much of her stuff in my house and I don't wanna touch it to get rid of it. I don't know what to do with myself. I don't want to do anything.


----------



## chaicow (Apr 19, 2020)

I miss my boyfriend. I am not so long distancing from him :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 19, 2020)

Goddamn be supportive for once *****es


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

you don’t get to be concerned about me now. you don’t get to choose to give a crap now. i stopped needing a father _years_ ago and you’re too late.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 19, 2020)

oh my god pre calc i need an 80% to go on to the next assignment AAAAA fml


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 19, 2020)

My mom keeps forcing to do government paperwork for my cousins and then trying to keep things from me because she knows I'll put the truth on that paperwork no matter how much she tries to convince me its ""fine"" 

I think I've caught everything she's tried to slip passed but I hate her for making me do all of this stupid paperwork. 
I get that they struggle a little with English but 95% of the time they just play mobile games while giving me mumbled answers. I wish they'd do the paperwork and then I could look over it or something, instead of me doing it all and having to struggle to get an answer out of them.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 19, 2020)

Just the usual existential anxiety, hard to find meaning in any of this right now.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 19, 2020)

i think i have a blood clot and i hope it kills me


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm like, 100% convinced, that there are rats or something living in our ceiling. I can hear these random scattering noises in our roof every so often, and even crunching noises as if they're chewing on the insulation or framework. The thing is that people have been up in our roof multiple times placing cables and stuff...do they just hide somewhere then cause a ruckus in the middle of the night or something?! I'm heckin' confused


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 20, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm like, 100% convinced, that there are rats or something living in our ceiling. I can hear these random scattering noises in our roof every so often, and even crunching noises as if they're chewing on the insulation or framework. The thing is that people have been up in our roof multiple times placing cables and stuff...do they just hide somewhere then cause a ruckus in the middle of the night or something?! I'm heckin' confused


Could be squirrels.


----------



## Marte (Apr 20, 2020)

Theres a squirrel in the tree outside and my dog is VERY excited about it. Hun please stop barking at it

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

^ Lol, talking about squirrels. Didn't see the post above ><


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

Friend: "You should go rest if you're not feeling well"


Me: "I can rest when I'm dead" .-.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 20, 2020)

Anxiety and the blues.


----------



## Kuidaore (Apr 20, 2020)

Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful that I still have a job, but it's really stressing me out lately since I feel like I'm constantly screwing things up and I don't know if I really am or not.  I just want a mental health day, but I also feel like I can't ask for one since everyone at the company's working from home anyway so there's really no excuse lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

Sometimes I really do feel like I'd be better off if I was never even born 



The only things keeping me sane these days are Animal Crossing, music, my art, and videos about my favorite games on yt. That's it. If I didn't have those things I would have probably gone insane by now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 20, 2020)

Been having a raging headache all day.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 20, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Been having a raging headache all day.


 I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 20, 2020)

Is Christian the male version of Christiana

IDKKK


----------



## Sin (Apr 20, 2020)

I wanna draw but my boyfriend is using the pc to play minecraft


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sometimes I really do feel like I'd be better off if I was never even born
> 
> 
> 
> The only things keeping me sane these days are Animal Crossing, music, my art, and videos about my favorite games on yt. That's it. If I didn't have those things I would have probably gone insane by now.



Hey, friend!  I‘ve seen some of your posts recently and noticed you’re feeling down in the dumps.  I just wanted to say that I hope you feel better soon.  The bad times never last and I’m really pulling for you right now.  I also wanted to say that you’re more awesome than you give yourself credit for to be honest.  Your determination to take on more than you can handle with university, your artwork, your humor, it all brings so much light to these forums!  I also love your new avatar and signature combination!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hey, friend!  I‘ve seen some of your posts recently and noticed you’re feeling down in the dumps.  I just wanted to say that I hope you feel better soon.  The bad times never last and I’m really pulling for you right now.  I also wanted to say that you’re more awesome than you give yourself credit for to be honest.  Your determination to take on more than you can handle with university, your artwork, your humor, it all brings so much light to these forums!  I also love your new avatar and signature combination!!


Well thank you very much Riley, I really appreciate your kind words


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 20, 2020)

Neighbor campfire blowing in my windows with screaming kids.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Apr 21, 2020)

I had to get tested for covid-19 and my family has been acting like I’m going to kill everyone around me :/ we haven’t gotten results, feel free to panic when it’s positive

My dad threatened to empty his storage and put me in there, but honestly I’d rather be in that tiny room than share a room with my brothers lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 21, 2020)

SleepyAmaurotine said:


> I had to get tested for covid-19 and my family has been acting like I’m going to kill everyone around me :/ we haven’t gotten results, feel free to panic when it’s positive
> 
> My dad threatened to empty his storage and put me in there, but honestly I’d rather be in that tiny room than share a room with my brothers lol


Hope it's heated storage.


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

i’m nauseous and i’m way too anxious lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2020)

I could be slapped with a warning later today, blowing another two years of receiving no infractions. I tried to stay good, but I couldn’t help, but compare time traveling threads to political discussions in a time travel thread.

On the note of time traveling, it may be a hot topic, but even so it doesn’t compare to what’s going on capital hill. Fighting over lifting economic lockdowns is much worse than fighting over whether time traveling is cheating. Schumer and Pelosi are more vile than anybody who complains about people time traveling in Animal Crossing (as well as those who complain about others that complain about it).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I tried to stay good, but I couldn’t help, but compare time traveling threads to political discussions in a time travel thread.


I mean honestly time-travel discussion is basically part of the politics of Animal Crossing. As long as you weren't being rude about it I don't see why you should get a warning/infraction.


I wish all this bs wasn't going on with the virus, I keep putting off my schoolwork and then I end up having to scrounge to get it done quickly. For instance, today I'm supposed to turn in a rough-draft for a 10 page essay and I'm still working on the outline!! I should've had this done like well over a week ago and I'm just now working on it. I usually work better under pressure but with the current circumstances that has been pushed to an extreme. Heck some of my schoolwork I still haven't finished even though it was due by the end of last week.

I really hope life goes back to normal soon. I also can't wait for the school year to be over, I think it ends in about two weeks for me so whooooop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I mean honestly time-travel discussion is basically part of the politics of Animal Crossing. As long as you weren't being rude about it I don't see why you should get a warning/infraction



Actually, it’s off-topic posting, or contributing to a thread getting de-railed. Even if I did post something on-topic, the fact that I brought up politics is what makes me feel that I was a contributor. But all I made was one post.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Actually, it’s off-topic posting, or contributing to a thread getting de-railed. Even if I did post something on-topic, the fact that I brought up politics is what makes me feel that I was a contributor. But all I made was one post.


Maybe you could go back and edit your post?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Maybe you could go back and edit your post?



I can’t do that. Even if one were to edit a post or delete it, once they make an offending post, they’re all ready in trouble. I already did something like that five years ago, where I made a rude post and completely edited it, only to receive an infraction since it’s within my post history. Besides, editing a post to hide violations is both lying and cowardice. It’s best to leave it alone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Besides, editing a post to hide violations is both lying and cowardice. It’s best to leave it alone.


Doesn't make much sense, if you say something rude and then realize it idk why they wouldn't let you take it back and apologize.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 21, 2020)

Quickest I've been able to set up a dodo code for a visit is 2 min.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 21, 2020)

I suddenly remembered a very embarrassing memory and now I feel embarrassed just thinking about it.


----------



## Euphy (Apr 21, 2020)

the design project that i need to complete in a few hours since its deadline is tomorrow morning


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m feeling dizzy, and even after I ate and had some water, I still feel dizzy.  I still have a lot of studying left to do.  I’m just kind of scared at the moment to be honest.  Can’t wait for school to be over in a couple weeks.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 22, 2020)

Had a peeping Tom not long ago tonight.

I'm in a meeting online, when through the crack of my blinds (I always keep them closed, but one may get stuck once in a while) I can see a guy on the phone pacing back and forth. I sneakily keep an eye on him, and keep my guard up. Not long after, I see his body (gray shirt) right by my window, mere inches. I run out to alert my family and call cops.

My brother and grandfather spook him off, and cops get here for investigation. Don't think he's caught, and I'm just on edge. Can't sleep in my room tonight.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Had a peeping Tom not long ago tonight.
> 
> I'm in a meeting online, when through the crack of my blinds (I always keep them closed, but one may get stuck once in a while) I can see a guy on the phone pacing back and forth. I sneakily keep an eye on him, and keep my guard up. Not long after, I see his body (gray shirt) right by my window, mere inches. I run out to alert my family and call cops.
> 
> My brother and grandfather spook him off, and cops get here for investigation. Don't think he's caught, and I'm just on edge. Can't sleep in my room tonight.



Oh no, I’m sorry to hear this.  It’s unfortunate that some guys are creepy like that.  :/  Stay safe please!


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

i am unnecessarily angry tonight and i hate it lmao. i need to go to bed


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Oh no, I’m sorry to hear this.  It’s unfortunate that some guys are creepy like that.  :/  Stay safe please!


Sad right? Thank you ❤


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

im so ****in done with corona at this rate...ugh can it just die


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 22, 2020)

geometry sucks i can’t learn or do homework like this :| 

i just want my new guitar to arrive so i can be happy


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 22, 2020)

SleepyAmaurotine said:


> I had to get tested for covid-19 and my family has been acting like I’m going to kill everyone around me :/ we haven’t gotten results, feel free to panic when it’s positive
> 
> My dad threatened to empty his storage and put me in there, but honestly I’d rather be in that tiny room than share a room with my brothers lol


lol this reminds me of my dad. He's honestly the most one of the most overdramatic people I know. 

My mum and I are essential workers, where my mum works in a hospital that has a ward dedicated to covid-19 patients. Every time my mum came home he used to "joke" about sanitising herself and all that. Thankfully he's kinda over that now. But my mum's been saying about her throat being sore lately and he's like "go get tested for covid!!", it's like chill bruh pls. I haven't been at work for the last few weeks thankfully otherwise I would've got the same things from him. In addition to that, he's the one with underlying conditions but does all the shopping, which probably puts him in just as greater risk as anyone else leaving the house  

honestly can't wait for lockdown to end, or at least a partial lockdown where I can go to the beach or a small roadtrip or something, pls just anything to get me outta this place


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a bunch of ridiculous memories of doing something which I regret two years ago and before.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

yeah so grateful that i have work and all kudos to the head city librarian for keeping most of libraries open.. then we have those 60 years old at work complaining about **** like okay retire already no one wants to hear abut your whiny ass when they put up as much restrictions and such as possible to keep it open-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2020)

My dad made some good vegetable beef soup last night and I wish I could eat more of it but I had to find out the hard way the my body really doesn't like something in it


----------



## Dormire (Apr 22, 2020)

IT'S 11PM BUT IT'S HOT AS HELL UGH UGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 22, 2020)

It bothers me that the General Discussion thread is dead now. Hardly anybody wants to post there, even after the site is alive again. I still like popping up there once in a while, but I can’t chat in an empty chat room.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

Ugh can our government please and thank you resign now. Idk whether to laugh or be angry because they are playing such adults .. Like just close down restaurants that is not like takeaway places and such if you want people not to go??? And they threaten to do more restrictions in May if people don't follow the current ones. **** off.


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

my mother’s vibe is off and my brain has gone !!!!!!


----------



## Marte (Apr 22, 2020)

Ac twitter is wild. Seeing someone getting attacked verbally from everyone there is not putting our community in the best light..

Even tho I don’t agree with the person getting hate I still think this is too extreme...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 22, 2020)

Marte said:


> Ac twitter is wild. Seeing someone getting attacked verbally from everyone there is not putting our community in the best light..
> 
> Even tho I don’t agree with the person getting hate I still think this is too extreme...


I feel like Twitter in general is really bad a lot of the time. :/ People don’t know how to be chill.


----------



## primandimproper (Apr 22, 2020)

Just got my rejection letter from the four-year college I applied to. Looks like it's community college for me.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

Time difference


----------



## namiieco (Apr 22, 2020)

school is suffocating


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 22, 2020)

Been feeling kind of down all day. :/ I think quarantine is getting to me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 23, 2020)

The pimp cane still eludes me.


----------



## Clock (Apr 23, 2020)

I feel cranky today for no reason.
And lots of people are complaining about Reese and Cyrus‘ anniversary event on Twitter.
No offense, but I bet the people complaining there has never played any other mainline Ac game.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm overwhelmed by just how many changes I need to make in my life in these next few years if I don't want to die in my 50s. And I'm alone irl.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 24, 2020)

Online learning is a lot harder to adjust to than I thought. At the rate I'm going I'm literally never going to have free time. I really need to be back in the routine I was in pre-lockdown, but even that is going to take more time than I have if I want to fix it before these midterms. The thing is if I were at uni rn rather than online, I probably wouldn't even be stressed. There's something about being at home and managing your own time that makes it so much more stressful.


----------



## Lovi (Apr 24, 2020)

I originally wrote out a long explanation of what happened but, instead I'll just say that I'm tired of being used until something better comes to replace me in people's lives and I'm starting to think I should stop trusting people and not make any close friendships anymore because of it. I am tired of feeling this kind of hurt, I have enough of so many other things to deal with. People, really suck sometimes. Really. Not everyone I'm sure but, unfortunately most I've allowed myself to get close to. Maybe I'm just a bad judge of character after all? I don't know.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2020)

anxiety


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2020)

can corona die already also government protip let people be home with salary or just any form of payment without being forced to look for other jobs if u want em home smh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2020)

the moveout rate in NH... why did they lower it


----------



## mintellect (Apr 24, 2020)

damn..... i kinda don't wanna be held responsible for my academic obligations anymore

also, there's someone i'd really like to have an important conversation with in person, but the current circumstances aren't looking too bright


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

if i remove myself from my english class’s google classroom and block my teachers email address, that’s between me and god


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 24, 2020)

Family still unsupportive of me going to an out-of-state college. It's about 3 hours away. Heard my grandma talking about how I didn't care about them and saving money for the family and all. Think she also said something about exorcism or spirits and the like. Lovely.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 24, 2020)

I come here to post alot, wish I didn't have to

My throat and head hurt from screaming and gettin really ticked off at myself



Spoiler: No it's not my job this time/gets hidden in spoiler cause it's long



At this point I'm pretty damn sure I have somethin wrong with me. Is it possible to have a temper at yourself?

I've been not so active on tbt do to life, being busy at work and when I'm not working I'm playin New Horizons. But that's really all I'm doin. If it doesn't bring me immediate joy then I don't do it, which is alot of stuff. Doing basic stuff I should be doing, not maintaining things, not doing others things I like that I want to do. For example my room has been a mess forever cause I'm too lazy to clean it. I keep wanting to clean it, but I can never find the motivation to really get to it. I don't enjoy cleaning, but I want to do it. But I don't. Another example, I've been wanting to paint my nails for like 2 weeks now. But everytime I get a day off I don't paint my nails, even though I actually want to and I like painting my nails. If the effort involved in it takes more that taking my Switch out of the dock and flopping down in my couch, I don't make the effort to do anythin else.

Lately I get mad at myself very easily at home. Like today I was screaming profanity because I ruined a screen protector. I got hair all over it cause none of the paper towels or my microfiber cloth could wipe off the hair, even after I ran it under water several times. This is the second time I've attempted to put a screen protector on my Switch, and today I noticed it has light scratches on the screen so it really does need a protector now. But I ruined it, and I'm not paying for another one. I give up. I'm done. I can't do a simple ****ing tasks as putting a screen protector on. I guess the alternative to docking would be putting it in its case I recently got, since I'm not using it alot in TV mode. But still.

There was a time for a few weeks I think that I was doing fine. I wasn't constantly in this low mood, life was okay. But I just can't stay at okay. I feel like I'm flip-flopping between okay and about to punch the wall or whatever is near me. Logic stops me from punching walls cause I'd break my hand before I do any damage to a wall. But I still punch stuff like pillows and throw and slam stuff around.



I feel like I have somethin wrong with me cause I can never stay in a good state of mind. I think I'm okay for a while then somethin like this makes me scream. But then I also think I must not have somethin THAT wrong with me cause I'm not havin full on breakdowns that warrant me having to be sent home from work or some other intervention. What I go throu is minor compared to what others deal with daily. It leaves me to wonder how long I have to keep going throu this before it gets better or until I do start havin breakdowns and people take notice.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 24, 2020)

mintellect said:


> damn..... i kinda don't wanna be held responsible for my academic obligations anymore
> 
> also, there's someone i'd really like to have an important conversation with in person, but the current circumstances aren't looking too bright


Love your avatar.


----------



## Luxsama (Apr 25, 2020)

I had a toxic family who did nothing but mentally and physically abused me. At 17, they moved into a different country in a different continent leaving me alone in a country I have no one in (no relatives or anything just me and my brother). I had to work 2 part time jobs to support myself and after two years, had enough to be able to go to college.

Despite all the horrors I've been through it bothers me that I still feel horrible time to time for cutting off my toxic family or the constant reminder that it really is just me and no one else but me.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Lovi said:


> I originally wrote out a long explanation of what happened but, instead I'll just say that I'm tired of being used until something better comes to replace me in people's lives and I'm starting to think I should stop trusting people and not make any close friendships anymore because of it. I am tired of feeling this kind of hurt, I have enough of so many other things to deal with. People, really suck sometimes. Really. Not everyone I'm sure but, unfortunately most I've allowed myself to get close to. Maybe I'm just a bad judge of character after all? I don't know.



I feel that to the point I thought to myself that I'm just horrible at making friends or having friends LOL

Maybe we're just too nice to people


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2020)

Lovi said:


> I originally wrote out a long explanation of what happened but, instead I'll just say that I'm tired of being used until something better comes to replace me in people's lives and I'm starting to think I should stop trusting people and not make any close friendships anymore because of it. I am tired of feeling this kind of hurt, I have enough of so many other things to deal with. People, really suck sometimes. Really. Not everyone I'm sure but, unfortunately most I've allowed myself to get close to. Maybe I'm just a bad judge of character after all? I don't know.





Luxsama said:


> I had a toxic family who did nothing but mentally and physically abused me. At 17, they moved into a different country in a different continent leaving me alone in a country I have no one in (no relatives or anything just me and my brother). I had to work 2 part time jobs to support myself and after two years, had enough to be able to go to college.
> 
> Despite all the horrors I've been through it bothers me that I still feel horrible time to time for cutting off my toxic family or the constant reminder that it really is just me and no one else but me.
> 
> ...



I’m sorry that you guys are having to deal with this.  The feeling of being replaced isn’t any fun.  Neither is having to deal with a toxic family, that sounds horrible :/.  I would be willing to be friends with both of you though!  

One of you is interested in anime like me, and the other let me sell turnips at their island.  Really grateful to both of you!


----------



## mintellect (Apr 25, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Love your avatar.


hey hey thanks!! besides usin the base of the original image of toon link i drew all the features, colored n shaded it myself so it's nice when it catches the eye of other people


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 25, 2020)

Spoiler



lmao yall are toxic im glad i left the group early
i get you want ~quality members~ but yall really shouldn't try to force requirements on them this pandemic  and tbh freezing the app process only puts so much pressure on the the next semester so
tbh just pass everyone who's up to your standards or those who you think will do good. uhh its that easy stop trying to make it complicated than it seems for the poor applicants. but i really dont expect nice things from yall since you guys gaslighted me for a year and fueled my mental health issues, its something i'll never forgive you guys for 
and yall really think asking a bunch of BOOMERS is the best idea? these people who stick heavily to toxic traditions? who emotionally abuse young people because they think that's what makes kids stronger?? are you SURE??

but anyway i cant give criticism since i left early and i very much feel like people are going to talk against my back if i said a since thing against yall


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2020)

when someone wants to move out FINALLY its dom which is one of a few i wanna keep ugh


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2020)

Whoever made the map and everything for chapter two of the DLC for Fire Emblem Three Houses on [Hard] [Classic] difficulty, please... stop tormenting me.


----------



## sigh (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## hestu (Apr 25, 2020)

Not being able to go to the eye doctor during this pandemic is likely going to cause me permanent vision loss bc my neurologist didn't want to prescribe medication to me even though I quite obviously need it  I'm already seeing changes in my vision but since my insurance changed I can't even call my doctor for a prescription bc he's not under my plan anymore. The US healthcare system is awful and the pandemic is awful and now I'm going to pay for it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2020)

hestu said:


> Not being able to go to the eye doctor during this pandemic is likely going to cause me permanent vision loss bc my neurologist didn't want to prescribe medication to me even though I quite obviously need it  I'm already seeing changes in my vision but since my insurance changed I can't even call my doctor for a prescription bc he's not under my plan anymore. The US healthcare system is awful and the pandemic is awful and now I'm going to pay for it.



If the news hasn’t exaggerated the severity of the disease or tried to scare people, you would be able to go to the doctor. It’s the media’s fault that this is happening, not the doctor’s. I hope you don’t lose your vision.


----------



## hestu (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't think it's the media's fault. In some cases things may be exaggerated, but I am lucky to live in a state where the curve has been flattened, unlike my mother in law who is SEVERELY compromised and lives in the NY/NJ area. This disease is severe because we know very little about it, and we are learning new and scarier things every day. I'm also not blaming the doctor that I'm unable to go, I'm blaming the doctor for not giving me the medication I needed. But I didn't post to argue about the media or whose fault this is. I am scared. Scared that I will lose my vision. Scared to go outside because of a deadly disease, and the fact that I am a compromised population myself. Scared because my list of medical problems continues to grow at a time when I cannot go see a doctor in person. Still, thank you for the sentiment.


----------



## Locket (Apr 25, 2020)

i'm so stressed and i have a constant headache from it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 26, 2020)

Those soggy onion rings are not doing me any favors.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2020)

my fat ass and cold weather


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 26, 2020)

just finished a meeting with a professor im doing research with, and bc of the covid lockdown thing he hasn't met up with me until now 

early of this month i sent him a draft and today i find out he hasn't read it, although ive been basically nagging at him to provide feedback

he kept asking me for justifications of things we TOLD ME TO DO WITH NO REASON and i didnt know how to respond, mind you he is extremely forgetful

not very happy with how the meeting turned out seeing as he piled up even more work and kind of is making me redo the whole numerical experimentations while finals are just around the corner and i have a **** ton of other deadlines too


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ve been having a rough time lately and feeling very alone. I’ve also started looking for a job for when I graduate here soon which has added to my feeling bad because so many places aren’t hiring due to the outbreak— which is understandable, but man does it suck. The testing centers are closed so idk when I’ll be able to sit my certification exam, either, so everything’s just basically up in the air right now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 26, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I’ve been having a rough time lately and feeling very alone. I’ve also started looking for a job for when I graduate here soon which has added to my feeling bad because so many places aren’t hiring due to the outbreak— which is understandable, but man does it suck. The testing centers are closed so idk when I’ll be able to sit my certification exam, either, so everything’s just basically up in the air right now.


Job hunting is very depressing.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Job hunting is very depressing.


Yeah for sure.  I’ve been able to apply to two places that are relatively nearby so I’m trying to hold out hope that I’ll at least hear back, but man is it hard with everything else that’s going on.

I actually feel better just having typed all that out; I think I need to take up journaling or something to help destress.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 26, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah for sure.  I’ve been able to apply to two places that are relatively nearby so I’m trying to hold out hope that I’ll at least hear back, but man is it hard with everything else that’s going on.
> 
> I actually feel better just having typed all that out; I think I need to take up journaling or something to help destress.


I would have you over to shop in my nh town, but I have a sudden commitment. If the shops are closed when I get back, I might have something you'd want anyway.


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 26, 2020)

so before we got school cancelled due to coronavirus, we were working on essays. i had completely forgotten about mine, but i had been doing the work that was assigned every week, and i just found out yesterday night it was due today, so now i'm panicking trying to finish taking notes and writing it


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I’ve been having a rough time lately and feeling very alone. I’ve also started looking for a job for when I graduate here soon which has added to my feeling bad because so many places aren’t hiring due to the outbreak— which is understandable, but man does it suck. The testing centers are closed so idk when I’ll be able to sit my certification exam, either, so everything’s just basically up in the air right now.



I’m sorry that you’re feeling lonely and with the job search, friend!  I’m having a difficult time looking for post-grad jobs as well because of the virus.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 26, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m sorry that you’re feeling lonely and with the job search, friend!  I’m having a difficult time looking for post-grad jobs as well because of the virus.  Hope you feel better soon.


Hey thanks.  I’m sorry you’re struggling with the job hunt, too. I hope you’re able to find a job that suits you sooner rather than later, and congrats on graduating! I know you’ve worked really hard to get this far.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2020)

Ugh. I'm tired.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2020)

Spoiler



I hate my mom. 

Never proud of me. Views me as competition. I'm nothing like her, she says. I think that sometimes I'm turning into her. I find myself trying to do better than her or others sometimes - maybe to just make myself feel like I'm more accomplished or that I'm not a deadbeat like they say. Or to just make them proud of me. I find myself having some connection to her, then I turn cold and standoffish the next. It's a defense mechanism. She can be calm but criticize anything or anyone senselessly. She pities herself constantly. I know I'll almost be 18 and going to college, but man it can be really rough dealing with an unsupportive and emotionally abusive family.


----------



## Locket (Apr 27, 2020)

i've really let go of myself recently and i'm so disappointed in myself


----------



## Soigne (Apr 27, 2020)

my emotions are a mess. i'm very stressed about the deadlines coming up, a presentation in front of my department in about 9 days.

i'm starting to dislike the only friends i've ever had & i don't know how to process those feelings, either. everything's a mess.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 27, 2020)

Spoiler



if I don't out myself before lockdown ends, or perhaps even before I leave home, I think that would be an accomplishment


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 27, 2020)

I just found out my mother's on her way to the hospital with a potentially broken arm after a motorcycle accident. This is assuredly NOT how we wanted this Monday to play out. To say I'm worried is putting it lightly. I don't even know all the details yet, and probably won't until tomorrow. And with the current rules at the hospital because of the pandemic, I can't even go see her and make sure she's alright. I do trust her word, but I can't stop my rampaging anxiety regardless. Both she and the bike are in poor shape. I know it could've been worse, and I'm very grateful it wasn't, but this still sucks.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 27, 2020)

Update: her left arm is broken, both ulna and radius. It's her dominant arm, too, so things are going to get "interesting" for the next 6 weeks...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2020)

I have like 95 min to finish an essay, make a listening guide for a song, and then made a slideshow based on the essay. Also I was supposed to have assignments done for my other classes by the end of the weekend and now it's like almost Tuesday and they're still not done.



It's goin great yall :,,,,,)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 27, 2020)

MarzipanDragyn said:


> snip



Hey, I'm sorry to hear that your mom was in an accident :/ Is it just her arm that's broken? I'm glad that it wasn't anything more severe. Wishing the best for the both of ya'll. <3


----------



## aericell (Apr 27, 2020)

I have <2 weeks left of classes before finals and so much work to catch up on with a couple more midterms on top of that..


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 27, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey, I'm sorry to hear that your mom was in an accident :/ Is it just her arm that's broken? I'm glad that it wasn't anything more severe. Wishing the best for the both of ya'll. <3


She just got home, arm's actually broken in three places (the third is right in the middle of her forearm), and she has scratches, cuts, and bruises all over her legs and arms. Everything's been disinfected, bandaged, and treated, and she has had medication for the pain. Honestly, she's in a lot better shape than I feared (she showed me pictures she took from before she was cleaned up, it looked BAD). I'm really glad she was fully geared up and wearing her helmet, or it coulda been a lot worse. 
She's doing a lot better now that she's home, especially since now she can eat something warm. She's also happy that she remembered she has full coverage for her bike (she was sad about munching up the back end,  it was about as beat up as she was).
My mom has always said "Any wreck you can walk away from is still a successful trip," and I'm happy to say she successfully came home in one piece. It's gonna be a while before she'll be back at 100%, but we're all gonna do our best to help her out. 
She also says thank you


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2020)

i overdid myself today. too much socializing, interaction after interaction and now i’m mentally and physically drained ;u; 

i love trading with people but i really just cannot do back-to-back trades. i traded for 5-7 hours today with barely any breaks and i am t i r e d


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 28, 2020)

I forgot to do my anatomy and physiology project and it’s due tonight : ) 

There’s just too many things going on at once. My town is flooding, there’s a pandemic, my cousin lost his job because his supervisor was a butt, I had to help my cousin get said job back, our family house is slowly breaking down, my other cousin needed help with government paperwork that apparently only I could do, my boyfriends native band won’t pay for his rent anymore and he can’t get a job because of the pandemic...... 

My only relief is that if I get at least a D in my class my university is willing expunge the grade from our records so it doesn’t effect our GPA, as long as we can show the pandemic played a part in our inability to get a better grade... which I think I’ll be able to do, but if not then it’s whatever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2020)

School is actually killing my brain rn. I'm trying so hard to maintain a good grade, and the school will only let us take the grade off of our transcript if we get like a C- or lower (which I doubt will happen even if I just bail out for the rest of the semester) so basically I have to do like two weeks worth of homework in the next like 24-48 hours, including write a "remote" concert report, two short essays which involve reading, taking notes and doing online exit slips, reading like 7 chapters for music history, and a bunch of assignments for both music history and german that I've been slacking on cause of rock history. And then I have to do finals.



Someone just pls put me out of my misery :,,,,,,,)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 28, 2020)

Another website from the old days, gone. Ten years seems pretty long for a website.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 28, 2020)

lmao my dad is so childish 

he's currently upset at me because I didn't wait for him to come home to take our dog for a walk on the beach  Then he treats my brother all nicely as if he's rubbing it in.

I just wanted some time for myself, I've been around you for 5 weeks straight now I want to have a break


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 28, 2020)

I've been having trouble getting out of bed lately.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 28, 2020)

MarzipanDragyn said:


> -snip-



Mm, I see. I'm glad that she's getting better! <3 Wishing for a speedy recovery for your mom. Also, I think that's a lovely quote that your mom says - I may write that down in my little motivational journal haha! Also it's not a problem


----------



## sigh (Apr 28, 2020)

ppl be like "(specific villager) is mean! (specific villager) is flirting with me and it's creepy!!1 i'm so uncomfortable!!" sorry karen but literally all personality types are the same as each other which makes your fave of that personality type problematic too, they act the same and they are not harassing you they are a cute little animal game character they aren't real


----------



## Soigne (Apr 28, 2020)

just slept for a super long time. i think i'm failing a class and i don't think i'm going to graduate and it makes me sick to think about how i have to defend an essay next week in front of my professors that i'm not proud of & really dislike. i want everything to be over


----------



## namiieco (Apr 28, 2020)

im trying to do work but my parents keep distracting me telling me to exercise. do you want me to fail?! im desperately trying to hold onto these grades despite everything happening.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 28, 2020)

Something is screaming outside, and it isn't the damn neighbor cats for a change.


----------



## xara (Apr 29, 2020)

i’m literally having a breakdown over the thought of my cat dying. she’s literally _fine_ i’m just deadass losing my mind lmao. i know that one day she won’t be here anymore and that ruins me; i can’t even describe how awful that makes me feel and it hasn’t even happened yet. i will never have enough time with her and that absolutely destroys me 

my decision to pull an all-nighter is so far not going well lmao


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Apr 29, 2020)

I thought she’d never care to jump on the figure shelf but I was wrong ;; luckily it doesn’t seem like anything broke, just had to re-attach a bunch of parts

also I only got 4 hours of sleep (I was going to go back to sleep but the cat stuff happened and it’s 10a.m. now so no point I guess)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2020)

I've witnessed my parents' toxic relationship for so many years that now hearing my mom talk about their anniversary is just a joke to me. I'm surprised that they're not already divorced.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a horrible migraine and I really don't want to go to bed 7 hours earlier than I did yesterday just to get rid of it...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2020)

What's a polite eay to tell my friends to stop sending me "streaks" on snapchat? It's honestly really aggravating and makes no sense at all. I would really like them to stop.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 29, 2020)

Ah yes very professional of the store owners to sass me when I'm asking a very simple question of how much your stuff costs
Esp when you deliberately hide your prices on sold out items
Looks like I'm not buying from these guys anyway


----------



## aericell (Apr 29, 2020)

One of my dogs seems to have tracheal collapse and he was coughing all night and unable to sleep  thankfully it's calmed down this morning but we were supposed to take him to the vet only to find out they don't take walk-ins so they won't see him until Friday


----------



## Maiana (Apr 29, 2020)

i listened to really loud music two days ago and i still can't hear out of my right ear

kinda scared ngl


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 29, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What's a polite eay to tell my friends to stop sending me "streaks" on snapchat? It's honestly really aggravating and makes no sense at all. I would really like them to stop.


When I still had a Snapchat my friend would do that allll the time. Like she’d go for days without saying anything to me but really wanted to keep our streak going lol.

You could try to just break the streak by not responding back, or just say you don’t really care about streaks and would like them to stop.


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2020)

Flowers are a PAIN. I wanna lower them a level but have like 200 on a cliff

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



Nox said:


> Flowers are a PAIN. I wanna lower them a level but have like 200 on a cliff


Actually, 200 ain't right. There's a lot more than that .-.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> You could try to just break the streak by not responding back, or just say you don’t really care about streaks and would like them to stop.


I've never responded to a streak, which makes it all the more confusing as to why they keep sending them to me.
I posted a snap earlier asking everyone to pls stop, hopefully they do. I don't want to have to DM anyone.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2020)

Gosh darn it, I really wanna know who Jack the Ripper truly is.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Apr 29, 2020)

My brother needs to make up his mind if he wants the game or not, I got excited and was about to buy it and then he decided not now/when he feels like it


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow, it's 3pm and I just woke up? Lol what's a sleep schedule

Kinda concerned about the fact nobody tried to wake me up, tho...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2020)

After suffering for about 3 weeks now of heavy panic attacks which make me feel like I can't breath at all almost the entire day and including a trip to the hospital after I couldn't even walk anymore I got now medicine against the panic. Quite scared to take it, I only got once xanax at the hospital, but never got any medicine besides that that makes me calm down.. scared of the effects and I can't swallow big pills T-T


----------



## Peter (Apr 30, 2020)

when u download the splatoon demo to try out and ur lvl 99 friend says "lets play!" then gets assigned to the enemy team and snipes you 5 times


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What's a polite eay to tell my friends to stop sending me "streaks" on snapchat? It's honestly really aggravating and makes no sense at all. I would really like them to stop.


delete the app.. tbf i never got the point of snap but i might old

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

@Peter wait they have a splat demo up again???


----------



## Bloobloop (Apr 30, 2020)

i wish i'd spent more of my formative years with female friends? as a girl myself, i had mostly male friends who joked around a lot about my appearance during the time when i was the most self-conscious (middle/early high school). i really like when girls uplift other girls, and i wish i was smart enough to find more female friends to surround myself with that energy when it mattered


----------



## Peter (Apr 30, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> @Peter wait they have a splat demo up again???


yeah! at least in UK anyway. and it's a third off in the eShop so i've already bought the full version because i'm addicted...


----------



## Soigne (Apr 30, 2020)

quite annoyed at the fact that i'm trying to write a report right now and my cousin dropped by with his child unannounced...! at this point, my family knows i do not really like children. of course they are fine, but i really need everyone to stop demonizing me because i don't want to hold your child or interact with them! 

i can't take the crying from the other room. this report is going to suffer because of it.


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2020)

I am lonely.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2020)

Hugg out with my friends today and just got back home, it was really fun but at the same time I'm dealing with some contamination fears. And that usually causes some depressing and anxious thoughts ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2020)

Peter said:


> yeah! at least in UK anyway. and it's a third off in the eShop so i've already bought the full version because i'm addicted...



yess i saw it now, downloaded it and might also buy full game because damn thats good stuff.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 1, 2020)

I can't really say what I actually want to say, as it probably does break the rules. So, I'll say it in a kid-friendly version.

Have you ever have those family members who tell you off for something they do too? Well, I have this speech disability, which I could say something and it comes out wrong. And these family members know this. I can say bath, but my tongue sometimes rolls into something else.

I have to talk to most family members via Facebook because they live in England, and my Dad's Mum complains about autocorrect. And then I said, that's the same as voice-texting, and I said a few years ago I sent the text without reading it.

Anyway, she accidentally put "shame" instead of Shane, my uncle. And then I said "Your sons basically have the same name lol". And then obviously she didn't understand I was referring that Sean and Shane are Irish nicknames for the Irish name Seamus.

And then so when I was talking about the voice-texting, she said "you do have to watch what you say"

Even though *SHE KNOWS* I have a speech disability. I haven't replied since because I don't have the nerve to tell her off.

So basically she talks about nonsense, and even says the swear word for poop. Her sons do the exact same. And then she tells me off for something I cannot control. It's not like they've got a disability. They go on about their perfect neuro-typical lives.

I think both Grandmas have forgotten they used to be children once upon a time and I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be allowed to swear.

What makes them think they're special above everyone else? That they're the only people allowed to swear?

I hate how they're such hypocrites.


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

I suddenly feel very nauseous and dizzy but nobody is awake except my cat, so I don't know what to do...

Yeah, I'm about to get off of here too. Don't worry.


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I suddenly feel very nauseous and dizzy but nobody is awake except my cat, so I don't know what to do...
> 
> Yeah, I'm about to get off of here too. Don't worry.



Oh no, hope you’re okay.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 1, 2020)

Not here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2020)

It’s already past April 30th, 2020, and Nintendo has not updated their sales report from January 1st to March 31st? They always update their sales report on the last day of the month after the quarter ends. What happened?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2020)

Okay I've been telling myself that I am an idiot for the last few weeks but I think that it is true. I don't even know why I try to do anything, or why I do the things I do. I need to just crawl into a hole and perish. I don't deserve to visit anyone or trade with anyone. I hate my life.


----------



## mizzsnow (May 1, 2020)

Quarantine is seriously testing the limits of how much I can stand my family


----------



## Hazymoonz (May 1, 2020)

I cant express whats wrong i just feel kjjhdsfkzdhsf inside my head and irradiated at everything


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

missed one of the bugs i needed to catch,, twice,, no one talk me i’m angy


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Oh no, hope you’re okay.


Yeah, I'm fine now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2020)

Scientists and such people keep speculating about "we can never do this and that again"

It's not about that we can never do this or change that forever, it's about taking more and better safety measures with everything. Of course you can shake hands with people when this is over smfh


----------



## Llunavale (May 2, 2020)

PHP.

That is all.


----------



## Maiana (May 2, 2020)

still can't hear out of my ear 
praying that this is temporary and not permanent.


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

feel like I should be more worried about the covid


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 2, 2020)

I already have health problems, and then this happens. I hope I'm not going to die


----------



## namiieco (May 2, 2020)

everyone is so down during quarantine its bringing me down with them


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 2, 2020)

I'm very optimistic actually. The fact I have had physical health problems for six months, I was already isolating myself before this pandemic happened. Which means I am least likely not to contract the virus. It's just, my mates who help me bring in shopping I paid them to do, or anyone in my house going to work (as my dad is an essential worker), probably going to infect me. That won't be great at all.

But the fact I've self-isolated beforehand, I probably am going to beat this.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 2, 2020)

This mouth sore sucks ass. That, and I've got these sunburns from being in the pool two days ago.


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

my sleeping pattern is whack and i just don’t think it’s gonna get better anytime soon lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2020)

Tfw you're playing the switch and then you gotta put it away cause it's goin dead and it's prob your bedtime anyways


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2020)

Can't sleep


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

It's my birthday and I can't go out and see my friend or extended family ://


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2020)

the moving mechanics rng in NH and the fact they give you thought bubbles even though they just wanna sell u ****


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

i don’t feel very good ;u;


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

i commented first but go off


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 3, 2020)

It's my best male friend's birthday today. His 21st. I've been planning it since I was like, 5. And now I can't go see him and give him this present he was after...


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 3, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> the moving mechanics rng in NH and the fact they give you thought bubbles even though they just wanna sell u ****


Yeah I’m struggling rn. :/ I plan on eventually letting all my villagers leave at some point but I’d like to get rid of one of my lazies (I have two), but others keep pinging me to leave, when they do at all lol. Idk if I should just let them go or what. I’d like to get their pictures before they leave, at least.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah I’m struggling rn. :/ I plan on eventually letting all my villagers leave at some point but I’d like to get rid of one of my lazies (I have two), but others keep pinging me to leave, when they do at all lol. Idk if I should just let them go or what. I’d like to get their pictures before they leave, at least.


Yeah "buy my used crap" "pls change phrase" "find my crap in the ground" how about you leave gdi..

and yeah I guess if it's not someone you want a lot I'd let them go tbf you can always get them back later on. but yeah this once a month thing ugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2020)

My school year ends in like three days and I just want it to be over already, but I still have so much homework I need to do. I'm sick of school and all its crap.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 3, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah "buy my used crap" "pls change phrase" "find my crap in the ground" how about you leave gdi..
> 
> and yeah I guess if it's not someone you want a lot I'd let them go tbf you can always get them back later on. but yeah this once a month thing ugh.


Yeah I appreciate that Nintendo was trying to help people out who have dreamies and the like, but I think they swung too far in the other direction. The system in NL was best, imo.


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

i don’t like the way you make me feel.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 3, 2020)

hhhhhh why did I skip ALL my lectures last week I've got so many to watch  plus all of this weeks lectures coming in for this week. I need better time management skills where I have time to watch lectures and study for tests/assignments in a day, rather than binge watching lectures or spending large chunks of time on assignments ://


----------



## Soigne (May 3, 2020)

my thesis is so bad!! i only have tonight to fix it!!!! i have a thesis defense in the middle of this week!! i'm gonna cry!!!!!!


----------



## xara (May 4, 2020)

just looked at my old gamefaqs account that i created back when new leaf first came out and i’m literally disgusted by who i was 6-8 years ago. jfc.


----------



## Peter (May 4, 2020)

I need to learn to unclench my jaw when I sleep. Waking up every day with jaw ache and headaches is not fun


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah I appreciate that Nintendo was trying to help people out who have dreamies and the like, but I think they swung too far in the other direction. The system in NL was best, imo.


yeah though it's not really helping and yeah unless it's a new dude you can always ask someone who has their card... sigh. yeah they made it ****ed up.
--

Also my mom is driving me nuts with her negativity and refusing to change herself or speak to a shrink(like.. do it digitally man you need to change) yes it's not fun losing your job but you still have some time to wind down and take it easy before you deal with job searching process. also call someone who can help with stuff??

also when im trying to help her and sort things out she just keep ramblin on and crying like a baby who cant get the candy wrapper off the candy.. like okay im trying to help sort your feeling out first.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 4, 2020)

My instructor hasn't given us access for the assignments due tonight yet.


----------



## visibleghost (May 4, 2020)

i just wrote and submitted the worst short summary i have ever written in my entire life, i don't understand the subject and i skipped large parts of the article because i just couldn't be bothered to understand it. on top of that, it was 7 hours late and i skipped the last seminar because i just didn't feel like opening up my computer and attending it. school is going great atm


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

I saw in the New Horizons trailer a girl running around her island with white wooden fences. There is no such thing to obtain in the game as of yet. wtf


----------



## samsquared (May 4, 2020)

my contact lenses need to STOP being dry i swear


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

angry that even though i know i will stop liking the song if i keep on playing it i still keep bumping it and i'm mad


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 4, 2020)

I'm tired.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

I want coffee but the lid to my thermos is still stuck. The remains are still in there. I'm just too strong closing it but too weak to reopen.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 4, 2020)

Stupid canker sores wtf just go away


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Stupid canker sores wtf just go away


i know how you feel


----------



## duckvely (May 4, 2020)

so much work for this class and he's not even updating grades


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 4, 2020)

Geez... mom's screaming again. Just, please stop. I'm really tired, and it's depressing to hear all of this.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

whatever children do, they never get to please their parents.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 5, 2020)

Spoiler: The people at work are gross



Someone dumped a metric ton of cornmeal in the sink. Another person ate 2 donuts from a box, then put it on a high place (on top of a box that sits on the top shelf of a rack, way above my eye level). It's been sitting there for a few days too cause the expiration data was April 29th. I found it May 2nd. I only found it cause I had to get somethin out of that box, cause it was pushed back a little like someone didn't want others to see it.

People constantly leave food and buttercream in bowls, crumbs on tables, dump food trash into the sink (the sinks don't have a garbage/food destroyer thingy, they are just regular 3 compartment sinks). Like, what is wrong with these people? I am in no way a clean freak or even a tidy person, but the sheer amount of dirty utensils, knives, bowls, trays, sinks, tables, floors, RAGS omg the rags are so gross, just, ugh.





Spoiler: Quartine/pandemic life is takin its toll



I'm much more easily irritated all the time, I can't keep up with anythin, even hobbies and schedules I set for myself, my patience for customers and other people in general has worn thin. I feel like the people around me irl don't care about me, otherwise they wouldn't brush me off when I'm in a bad mood and just tell me I'm makin a bigger deal out of it. Just yesterday my asst manager asked me to come in early, the ONE DAMN DAY I was FINALLY able to go shopping for myself and not grocery shopping. I havent done any real in store shopping for myself in what is a little over 2 months. THE ONE SINGLE DAY IN TWO MONTHS, I get called in to come in early. I was _so_ ****ed off but my parents are just like 'you havent been called in in a long time' and 'you barely have work hours anyway you could use more hours' and basically told me to get over it. They said I was makin a bigger deal out of it than what it was, but that doesn't help the fact at all. The fact is I'm tired of picking up the slack and fixing mistakes of my manager and people at work. But any time I have a chance to open up to others about my feelings and stress, I don't. And when I do with my family, they do nothing and tell me to get over it.


I'm sick of it. I'm sick of life, I'm sick of feeling like I'm gettin depressed again, I'm sick of my parents not caring about me and genuinly not understanding they can't possibly relate to what I'm goin throu, so they are in no position to tell me to 'get over it'. When I get mad they just get mad at me for 'over reacting'. I'm sick of people depending on me so much, both work and home. I just need to face no one cares about me.


----------



## petaI (May 5, 2020)

woke up feeing really shaky and weak today. i was hoping it would disappear after i shower but nope, it's worse. i honestly thought i was gonna faint in the shower. earlier i just had to stop whatever i was doing at the moment and lay down.. unfortunately mom refuses to take me to a doctor unless i'm bleeding. i hope this isn't a sign of anything serious :/ i'm still feeling really weak right now.


----------



## Kuroh (May 5, 2020)

Is it _seriously _necessary for international mail to be suspended? I'm tired of independent businesses closing permanently due to this.

*Every article, The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and World Health Organization:* It is EXTREMELY unlikely you would COVID-19 from a package. No need to worry.

*Countries:* No international shipping allowed anymore!


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2020)

Senketsu said:


> woke up feeing really shaky and weak today. i was hoping it would disappear after i shower but nope, it's worse. i honestly thought i was gonna faint in the shower. earlier i just had to stop whatever i was doing at the moment and lay down.. unfortunately mom refuses to take me to a doctor unless i'm bleeding. i hope this isn't a sign of anything serious :/ i'm still feeling really weak right now.



Oh no, I hope you’re okay!  :c


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 5, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: The people at work are gross
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Stella <3 Just know that you've got people on here who got your back, and that includes me. It's definitely irritating when your family doesn't seem to try and even understand you. It really sucks ass. But you just let me know if you wanna vent, and I'll lend my ears to you. We care about you love. You got this  ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2020)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII AMMMMMMMMMMMM SO DONEEEE WITH SCHOOOOOOOOOOOLWORORRRRRRRRKKKKKK



Like seriously someone just please put me out of my misery.


----------



## samsquared (May 5, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Stupid canker sores wtf just go away



Oh this was me so hard for like a year up until 2 months ago. You should try VERVE toothpaste- it might help! (I also started yaz at that time, I have no clue if that had any bearing on the canker sores)

Also I wish i had known the infused water dispenser diy was so valuable cuz I got 3 of them in a day & sold the extras to the nooklings


----------



## namiieco (May 5, 2020)

i wish i could accept it when im wrong.
i find it so admirable when someone can throw away their pride and just admit they're in the wrong.


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2020)

Nevermind.  It’s not important.


----------



## rianne (May 6, 2020)

/points to self

Always!


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

read??? literally read??? it’s not that hard :/


----------



## namiieco (May 6, 2020)

self destructive ways of getting happiness are so addictive


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

My sleeping schedule is suddenly the opposite of my brother and now I'm left bored in my room for many, many hours. I have things I can do, but they don't last _that long_.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2020)

I missed my counseling appt last Thursday so I rescheduled it. And it was today... and I missed it again.


God I hate my memory. How am I supposed to get mental health support if I can't even remember the visits with my counselor? (This is made more difficult by the fact that it's online and not in-person, stupid quarantine).


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2020)

Damn. Who knew that my mom was such a narcissistic beyotch? 

Oh wait - I did.


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 6, 2020)

I had to put my hamster down because she had a tumor (cancer) and I tried to hold off for as long as I could but then she started to bleed.

 I miss her with all my heart. She was my best friend. Shes in my profile picture. I am grateful I got to say goodbye before she went but I didnt want her to go like this. 

Thanks for listening or at least letting me talk


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 6, 2020)

lol my new assistant manager has been appointed and oh boy I have some mixed opinions

Other than that loving the vibes of "I am a terrible human" being around. But then I've got no one else to blame other than myself so 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

i am not on top of my game at all, lately. what is wrong with me :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 7, 2020)

The news of the giant murder hornets.


----------



## Soigne (May 7, 2020)

feeling absolutely ill. i have to defend my paper in front of the department tomorrow, pretty early in the morning. i'm not prepared. my paper is not great. i think i subconsciously wrote a semi-aggressive paragraph at the end geared toward a comment one professor left for me.

i guess i'll just address the shortcomings i feel in my opening statements but yeah. yikes. i think this thing lasts for an hour or hour and a half. of the faculty critiquing me and me having to answer any questions they have. i do Not Like This.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 7, 2020)

i just bought sour starburst chews and they are the wrong ones... urgh. Just like in January when i wanted m and ms and accidentally bought the peanut ones


----------



## zujika (May 7, 2020)

My self destructive behaviors...

My emotions are so turbulent, and my mood is all over the place.  It's stemming from this boy I had been talking to for awhile. It's probably my own fault, letting my wild imagination get my hopes up, thus making me unsatisfied w/ how slow things were going.

Yesterday I was balling my eyes out about this boy, who I honestly hardly know, and today i was just furious at him. Blocked him on everything and gave him a piece of my mind.  The lack of consistency or predictability in my emotional responses to situations is so. exhausting....

Also joycon drifting got me wanting to put a hole in my wall... especially because I am too broke to buy a second pair.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



LuvDolphin said:


> I had to put my hamster down because she had a tumor (cancer) and I tried to hold off for as long as I could but then she started to bleed.
> 
> I miss her with all my heart. She was my best friend. Shes in my profile picture. I am grateful I got to say goodbye before she went but I didnt want her to go like this.
> 
> Thanks for listening or at least letting me talk


I am so sorry for your lose! 

She was a beautiful creature, and I can tell by this post alone that she had a lovely life here on earth, and a fantastic caretaker.  I have felt some of my lowest lows in life from the passing of pets, so I completely understand how awful it can feel.

Cancer, in all its forms, needs to be eradicated in my lifetime, or else.....


----------



## namiieco (May 7, 2020)

being in a normal mood just makes me fear when im going to feel **** again


----------



## Lazaros (May 7, 2020)

considering how i'm feeling and the pattern in which my emotions just spiral downward, i'm this close to fall flat on my face again and feel like garbage for months on end. why me? i've felt like trash for a year and now that i'm finally doing better, it doesn't even last for a whole one.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 7, 2020)

Really pissed right now and it feels like music is my only friend. Because it certainly feels like some of my "friends" aren't my real friends.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2020)

Mouth sore.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 7, 2020)

Gettin real ****ing tired with this garbage I have to keep putting up with at work

I also ate hot cheetos too fast


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (May 7, 2020)

Nothing bad just wanted to put it in a spoiler ;;


Spoiler



I’m sure he’s going to get everyone in trouble  the homework obviously isn’t optional (as he claims) if the teacher keeps calling/emailing about it, but he’s just ignoring everyone which is making my dad yell at everyone not that the yelling is new lol

I thought if everyone was fasting they’d be too tired to argue but nope, I’m just not gonna bother doing it tomorrow ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 7, 2020)

I'm worried about college with this pandemic going on.. i am really hoping my drawing 1 class isn't cancelled cause then my graduation date will be pushed back a year.. when I only have a year left. Im only doing part time so this really would suck!

I also wish I wasn't in an artist block ;~;

Also, DONT COME TO WALMART EVERYDAY. Im tired of seeing my regulars during this.. and the rude customers. Am I not considered a hero (lmao)? I'm risking my life to give you fried chicken and American cheese so give me some type of respect


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 7, 2020)

I HATE THE FACT I'M NOT NEUROTYPICAL

I ALSO HATE THE FACT NEUROTYPICALS SAYING THEIR LIFE IS BAD. I KNOW, MOST OF YOUR PROBLEMS ARE LIKE MINE. BUT ALL OF YOU SHOULD BE LUCKY YOU DON'T GET CALLED NAMES, AND YOU APPARENTLY (I DO NOT CONDONE THE LANGUAGE) APPARENTLY NEUROTYPICALS ARE ALLOWED TO CALL ME BAD NAMES BECAUSE YOU DON'T HAVE WHAT I HAVE.

I ALSO HATE THE FACT I CANNOT SWEAR ON THIS WEBSITE

I ALSO HATE THE FACT SOME FACEBOOK PAGES OF ANIMAL CROSSING ALLOW WHEELCHAIR JOKES

AND NONE OF THEM KNOW WHAT'S IT LIKE TO HAVE CHRONIC FATIGUE SYNDROME


----------



## Cwynne (May 7, 2020)

i uhhhh i don't like putting my Feelings out there so blatantly like this but o boy am i ever Stressed my guy.

i'm obviously losing my mind about all this pandemic bs (boohoo i'm not special) but i'm really concerned about this school year; I had a lot of new opportunities and doors opening this year and idk I had some college classes I was really looking forward to and I don't want everything to get pushed online.

some really Big Deal stuff for me got cancelled due to all this. moments i'll never be able to have. i get that there's always next year and stuff, but like... it'll be a different time. different people. it would have mattered So Much to me this year and I can't imagine how different things would be if this all hadn't happened. but o well. it does not do to dwell on dreams as the wise old crackhead once said.

also? anxiety?? screw that crap


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 8, 2020)

my thighs are itchy


----------



## Soigne (May 8, 2020)

lost interest in all of my friends again & i'm trying not to push them all away lol


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2020)

My IPad went completely black while I was playing PMD and I had to configure it for a bit to get it to reboot.  It will not let me type apostrophes or straight lines now, which I need to use.  I really hope it is not a problem with the keyboard.  They are expensive to replace.


----------



## Flare (May 8, 2020)

Ugh online classes are such a chore I s2g. Only a couple more days and I can finally waste my time doing nothing in peace. This turned out to be much more worse than I thought it would be. Gonna have to take online again bc I’m paranoid about going to campus if it reopens and catching covid-19.

Speaking of covid-19, some of my family members actually ended up being tested positive for it.  Some of them are critically ill and some of them have it but have less serious symptoms. Can 2020 please be cancelled.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 8, 2020)

i can usually keep a silly face here, but.....
i'm not doing very well.


Spoiler



My boyfriend is incredibly sick and outright told me yesterday what to do if he died... I've been crying all day and night and don't know anymore.


----------



## Soigne (May 8, 2020)

panic attacks


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2020)

Inventory isn't sorted alphabetically anymore?? this is... terriblé.......


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 8, 2020)

idk when i can ever see him again... i havent seen him since march and i miss him sm.

my state is suppose to be reopening again and he wants to visit here but idk if thats a good idea because i live with high risk individuals in my family. 

should i see him? i kinda want advice...


----------



## Dormire (May 8, 2020)

I'm bothered by how the world's govt. poorly reacted to the pandemic. Having lack of global conflict for decades made everyone react to this pandemic like as if they're lucid dreaming. No one believes it happening. It's just a bad dream for everyone.

It's so surreal.


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

homework


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 8, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I HATE THE FACT I'M NOT NEUROTYPICAL
> 
> I ALSO HATE THE FACT NEUROTYPICALS SAYING THEIR LIFE IS BAD. I KNOW, MOST OF YOUR PROBLEMS ARE LIKE MINE. BUT ALL OF YOU SHOULD BE LUCKY YOU DON'T GET CALLED NAMES, AND YOU APPARENTLY (I DO NOT CONDONE THE LANGUAGE) APPARENTLY NEUROTYPICALS ARE ALLOWED TO CALL ME BAD NAMES BECAUSE YOU DON'T HAVE WHAT I HAVE.
> 
> ...


You can swear here if you get creative with it. Like minge.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 8, 2020)

This is the second month that I've had cramps all month long. Idk if it has been 2 months straight or not.

It's not normal of me to have cramps all month long. Granted, they're minor compared to my actual real time of you know what cramps, but still.

Unless it's not that and just general mild pain in that area. But why am I gettin mild pain all month long for 2 months now?

Edit: I googled it and it might be do to strenuous physical work, which might explain the blood dots in my elbow ditches as well that I've had since January.


----------



## milkyi (May 9, 2020)

crohn's is acting up again and it sucks
i also feel really anxious about sending you that... i already know what you're response is going to be, but i wanted to give it a shot. small glimmer of hope that you'll reciprocate. maybe... just maybe one day...


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

i’m really procrastinating down to the last second and i am uh,, screwed


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> My IPad went completely black while I was playing PMD and I had to configure it for a bit to get it to reboot.  It will not let me type apostrophes or straight lines now, which I need to use.  I really hope it is not a problem with the keyboard.  They are expensive to replace.



Alright, well it looks like it is going to have to be repaired.  Great.  A lot slower typing on the digital keyboard.


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 9, 2020)

I wish my friends that I invite to this site were more active lols


----------



## Frequency (May 9, 2020)

i hate how unproductive i feel. there's things i want to do in life, but instead i binge watching videos and then regret it later. it happens all the time and i should know better by now, but i just always fall back into old habits and it's so frustrating. most of my life feels wasted away and i don't want to live life in regret. i know i just need to tell myself to go do those things i want to, but it's hard when having things like depression and not being able to express how i feel or think; i'm always trapped in my small bubble


----------



## Darcy94x (May 9, 2020)

Frequency said:


> i hate how unproductive i feel. there's things i want to do in life, but instead i binge watching videos and then regret it later. it happens all the time and i should know better by now, but i just always fall back into old habits and it's so frustrating. most of my life feels wasted away and i don't want to live life in regret. i know i just need to tell myself to go do those things i want to, but it's hard when having things like depression and not being able to express how i feel or think; i'm always trapped in my small bubble


In current times with covid etc it’s really hard (much harder than usual) to be productive. Don’t be so hard on yourself things will get better


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> In current times with covid etc it’s really hard (much harder than usual) to be productive. Don’t be so hard on yourself things will get better


Yeah I mean I don't expect good grade on my class considered they ****ed up demands but I def feel it.

Also I want Raymond so bad but unless my friend manage to get him again or someone want like my tbt and igb for him im out.


----------



## aericell (May 9, 2020)

Spoiler



So irritating that people come in and out of my life as they please and I keep letting them


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

it’s real sexy of you to ignore me ;/


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2020)

i rly need to see like a chiropractor or pediatric but yay corona


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2020)

I'm pretty sure what one of my cats ran away. I can't find him anywhere.


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

Worst...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 9, 2020)

So the city of San Antonio declared referring to the coronavirus by the country of its origin (with the word virus) a hate crime. I’m never going back to San Antonio again. First, they banned Chick-fil-A from their airports over their corporate history. Then this? Political correctness is a human rights violation, and it needs to be abolished. What’s worse is that it’s a Texas city that’s doing it. Does it have no respect for the state’s values or the US Constitution?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 10, 2020)

Contamination issues


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

i cannot believe how stupid i am wtf


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

my essay didn’t ****ing save are you kidding me. i’m literally going to scream


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2020)

i feel really sorry for all usps workers considering how **** the gov handles them...


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

you only tolerate me when i’m doing well and that’s sad


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm pretty sure what one of my cats ran away. I can't find him anywhere.


I’m sorry  I hope you find him soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 10, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I’m sorry  I hope you find him soon


I did end up finally finding him last night while I was taking my dog out. Ty, he's home safe now


----------



## skarmoury (May 10, 2020)

Said a lot of things tonight. Idk. I’ll get over it in the morning.
Also it’s almost 2 am and I haven’t finished the chapter I was supposed to read by today. zzz


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 10, 2020)

Yeesh, my family is super super superstitious and follows the whole zodiac compatibility and crap wholeheartedly. One of the reasons why I don't believe in that crap is them.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 10, 2020)

Also damn, I feel exhausted.


----------



## Soigne (May 10, 2020)

Spoiler: //



i feel like such an empty shell. nothing about me feels like who i am anymore. i've been a student my entire life & now that's suddenly changed. my friends who i've graduated with have mostly all found jobs somehow? and i feel like such a loser for not going to get a masters degree or having a job lined up. i feel so lame for being unemployed. i feel like a fraud for having to live with my parents.

my parents don't even acknowledge who i am. being in their home really puts me in a bad place. i can't live my life how i want to live it. they have some sort of preconceived idea about how i need to live, like because i'm home that means that i have to help them do/build/etc whatever they want help with, like i'm some form of free labor. they think that i need to find a job in my home town & never even think about moving away, that i can't spend time with friends or enjoy things that they, my parents, don't enjoy. being here is crushing me & there's nothing i can even do about it. financially i can't move. and i'll likely never be able to because we live in such a small town, there's never going to be a job opening that'll allow me to save.

i'm a little hopeless.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 10, 2020)

I don't think anyone would want my Barold.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2020)

I think I'm too hard on myself.


----------



## duckvely (May 11, 2020)

i feel like i keep messing up


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

Allergies...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 11, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I think I'm too hard on myself.


Sounds like you deal with a lot heavy stuff, maybe find a balance?


----------



## Sweetley (May 11, 2020)

Just found out that Jerry Stiller died and now I'm sad, I liked him a lot in The King of Queens. RIP


----------



## Romaki (May 11, 2020)

Man, people get really mean when it comes to their dislike about certain villagers. Why do they always attack the people enjoying them.


----------



## moonolotl (May 11, 2020)

I feel like im too sensitive. My best friend (not on the forums) simply criticised something i said because i was wrong and i got upset and left the discord call i was in. I don't want to be so easily frustrated but I can't help it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Sounds like you deal with a lot heavy stuff, maybe find a balance?



Yeah. I'll try doing that - thanks for looking out for me


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2020)

USPS and i feel sorry for them bc govment are basically ignoring their struggle... just wish i could like donate to them at this point or at least contact them from abroad.


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2020)

Soigne said:


> Spoiler: //
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just wanted to say I can definitely relate to this.  If it weren’t for certain circumstances I wouldn’t have a post-grad job lined up right now and wouldn’t know what to do from here on out because I’ve been a student for so long.  Actually, I still kind of feel that way.  You‘re definitely not alone in feeling this way.  If you ever need to vent or anything, my VMs/DMs are always open.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 11, 2020)

Muggy and wet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2020)

I really want to get the SM64 PC port but I should wait til tomorrow cause I'm already in bed. I don't wanna wait thoo


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2020)

Tired and in a lot of pain


----------



## Vextro (May 12, 2020)

Homework and deadlines


----------



## seeds (May 12, 2020)

this guy from 3 years ago came back into my life and is trying to sue me for 130k , but i honestly don't think he'll be able to win the case


----------



## cami_tayler (May 12, 2020)

annoyed with my parents. It's been an awful year with them. The fighting included mental abuse towards me and themselves, physical contact and the police. I'm tired. And lately both parents are pushing anger towards each other onto me. I'm being forced to do ACT prep classes and its just a lot for me, I'm mentally not doing well and I just wanna have time to myself. But my family thinks me being alone is me drama or mad, I'm not kidding when I say we hang out every day from morning to night.. When my brother came home my parents have  put on a facade for my brother, like things were great when he was gone. I can't escape from this house cause of lockdown. I feel like I don't matter anywhere. Animal crossing is my relief but my mom/dad is taking all the time away and judging me for playing it. I'm just tired of it all and its like my family forgot the incidents in november and december. My brother was away at college so it was just me and my parents and things got bad as I stated. He wasn't here and I sheltered him to protect him from serious fights where I got hurt or where my parents sent threats. His sport is all that matters in my family. I'd give anything for him to make it. I've always been the shadow and I'm the one no one protects because I help my family from each other. My guy friend i had freshmen year who was like my big brother stopped talking to me. I have a therapist for the trauma but I feel like shes not doing much, I wasn't even allowed a therapist for years. I'm trying to save myself. Both my parents put me through so much and I'm so mad they think they can treat me this way when I saved them both from CPS. 

Ugh sorry for the weepy post just angry today and stressed. I'm okay. I'm usually a happy and funny person


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2020)

cami_tayler said:


> annoyed with my parents. It's been an awful year with them. The fighting included mental abuse towards me and themselves, physical contact and the police. I'm tired. And lately both parents are pushing anger towards each other onto me. I'm being forced to do ACT prep classes and its just a lot for me, I'm mentally not doing well and I just wanna have time to myself. But my family thinks me being alone is me drama or mad, I'm not kidding when I say we hang out every day from morning to night.. When my brother came home my parents have  put on a facade for my brother, like things were great when he was gone. I can't escape from this house cause of lockdown. I feel like I don't matter anywhere. Animal crossing is my relief but my mom/dad is taking all the time away and judging me for playing it. I'm just tired of it all and its like my family forgot the incidents in november and december. My brother was away at college so it was just me and my parents and things got bad as I stated. He wasn't here and I sheltered him to protect him from serious fights where I got hurt or where my parents sent threats. His sport is all that matters in my family. I'd give anything for him to make it. I've always been the shadow and I'm the one no one protects because I help my family from each other. My guy friend i had freshmen year who was like my big brother stopped talking to me. I have a therapist for the trauma but I feel like shes not doing much, I wasn't even allowed a therapist for years. I'm trying to save myself. Both my parents put me through so much and I'm so mad they think they can treat me this way when I saved them both from CPS.
> 
> Ugh sorry for the weepy post just angry today and stressed. I'm okay. I'm usually a happy and funny person



Hey there.  Just wanted to say I’m sorry you’re having to deal with this.  Not having someone there to help can be difficult.  We all have days like that, so no worries.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cwynne (May 12, 2020)

i just want to be taken care of and not have my trust violently broken by people i cant escape from. i want someone to hold my hand and be here for me and tell me that i'm safe.


----------



## ACAddicted101 (May 12, 2020)

I also cant sleep

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020

I never sleep anymore


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2020)

when people say forced lockdown and quaratine works so good.. like yeah i don't think most people can afford like 300 bucks fine everyday lol.... but yeah honestly i don't believe in those still, there are better way unless govment goes in covering all the financial costs for households and companies which they def sucked at here...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 12, 2020)

I like my new house. Its air conditioning makes it very cool for the summer. But I don’t know how I could survive in the winter with this level of air conditioning.


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> when people say forced lockdown and quaratine works so good.. like yeah i don't think most people can afford like 300 bucks fine everyday lol.... but yeah honestly i don't believe in those still, there are better way unless govment goes in covering all the financial costs for households and companies which they def sucked at here...


also should add this we didn't have lockdown yet govment failed to save a lot... im lucky to still have a job knocks on wood but honestly govment did it bad plus bank could go around financial aid too like.. ok....


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2020)

whenever i post my art somewhere i feel very inadequate. i really feel like my art looks low quality compared to others my age, even though i know that it doesn’t really matter, it still bothers me sometimes.


----------



## Dormire (May 12, 2020)

MY CITY LIFTED THE QUARANTINE LIKE 

WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE WORLD AND IT'S GOVERNMENT
HAVE NO ONE LEARNED FROM THE BYZANTINE PLAGUE AND SPANISH FLU??? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
then i guess history repeats itself
so
omg ugh
loll ok we gonn die then


----------



## ughrora (May 13, 2020)

Has to do with New Horizons, actually.

I have a preference for Normal villagers, almost all my favorite villagers are Normal ones, many have been my favorites since the AFe+ days. I have 5 Normal villagers currently, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to bring a few more. However, I do want to at least keep one Jock villager, one Lazy villager, and one Peppy villager. But I've even gotten some flak in other AC communities for having so many Normal villagers, and it honestly makes me a bit sad.

While I know the game is pretty much up to the player, and there's really no "wrong" way to play, I can't help but feel like I'm playing wrong by not having one of each type. Really adds on as a reason as to why I want more villager plots.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (May 13, 2020)

I hope quarantine ends soon so I can deal with the thing I had an appointment for but it got cancelled :/ seems the mall will be opening in a few days so maybe soon, probably not though


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2020)

I might be the worst person ever


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 13, 2020)

What is with the guys in town just casually being near naked? I would say they're been good looking either.


----------



## petaI (May 13, 2020)

i can't stop thinking about the fact that one day i'm going to lose my brother, my mom, and my dog.. i know it's inevitable and i'm so so scared of the day it will happen. i can't imagine my life without any of them.
lately i've been thinking a lot about that. getting highly anxious the moment i notice that either my mom or my brother aren't home from work at the time they should be, when usually it's just because of traffic or one stopped somewhere... until it's not.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2020)

My hair.. had to trim the sides bc it was getting like farrah fawcett urchin and that is not looking good lol.. didn't kno i had asian hair


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

ipad please turn on i’m begging


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 13, 2020)

people NOT SOCIAL DISTANCING and gathering in the lot right outside my house wtf ?!?!
just because some restrictions have been lifted doesn't mean it's all good now. jfc. good luck for the second wave.


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

unwarranted rudeness is not sexy


----------



## Blink. (May 13, 2020)

the least he could do is push in his chair when he's off the PC because it's riding up the back of mine


----------



## Soigne (May 13, 2020)

lack of social distancing... i had a woman just shove into me because she wanted to look at something in the store & thought she could just move me out of the way, apparently. it’s your funeral, old *****.


----------



## Bunlily (May 13, 2020)

school (university).. i am so tired of school. i need a break badly but can't take one yet.


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2020)

I'm 23 and I still have so much trouble with thinking and communicating with others. I am also always tired and getting lightheaded and confused more and more. I keep thinking back to the day when I was young where I fell off my bike and landed on my head really badly. I'm starting to worry if I actually gave myself brain damaged.


----------



## Zane (May 13, 2020)

stress is eating a hole in my stomach


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 14, 2020)

Nox said:


> I'm 23 and I still have so much trouble with thinking and communicating with others. I am also always tired and getting lightheaded and confused more and more. I keep thinking back to the day when I was young where I fell off my bike and landed on my head really badly. I'm starting to worry if I actually gave myself brain damaged.


I have problems with this too, but afaik I’ve never had any head trauma. Sorry you’re going through it too.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2020)

****ing USPS and Swedish mail...


----------



## Saylor (May 14, 2020)

Spoiler



Being at home is really bringing me down. My parents keep making comments about how long it's taking me to move out and get my degree and how it'll be useless to me after I do, but I'm trying really hard to stay focused and working as much as I can between my classes and I don't know what else they want me to do. I wanna get away from here so bad but I feel stuck. I've been overwhelmed with anxiety and trying to feel okay with myself and hoping they can be okay with me too, but I can't help but feel like everything I'm doing is wrong.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 14, 2020)

Nox said:


> I'm 23 and I still have so much trouble with thinking and communicating with others. I am also always tired and getting lightheaded and confused more and more. I keep thinking back to the day when I was young where I fell off my bike and landed on my head really badly. I'm starting to worry if I actually gave myself brain damaged.



Same, I'm 21 and I have a hard time communicating to others. The thoughts in my head make sense to me but when I explain it to others they sometimes don't understand or I have to ask if that actually made sense. Sometimes they say it does but I still feel like it got interpreted wrong or somethin. Not only that but my thoughts process faster then I can speak them, so sometimes I have to start over my whole entire statement. All of that, on top of my stuttering issue. It's worse when I'm mad, upset or stressed, there are times I can't even get words out and my mind goes completely blank. Happens in the best of  situations :') As far as I know I don't have any head trauma but I always question of I do have somethin.



How the HECK am I gonna _wake-up_ with a headache? I went to sleep last night tired with a headache and I still have a headache, wth, no. Sleeping is supposed to get rid of it. It's the back of my head and it's makin me not able to focus. On top of cramps too, and I have to go to work today.
My manager also has me working 6 days in a row, this man can not make a decent schedule to save his life. Today is only day 1 out of 6. I hate this. I hate the company I work for. I want to quit so bad. I would be out of a job for forEVER but the amount of stress I put up with this job is really somethin else.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 14, 2020)

Contamination issues


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 14, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> ****ing USPS and Swedish mail...


Are you still waiting on that one package you’d ordered a while ago?


Saylor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Being at home is really bringing me down. My parents keep making comments about how long it's taking me to move out and get my degree and how it'll be useless to me after I do, but I'm trying really hard to stay focused and working as much as I can between my classes and I don't know what else they want me to do. I wanna get away from here so bad but I feel stuck. I've been overwhelmed with anxiety and trying to feel okay with myself and hoping they can be okay with me too, but I can't help but feel like everything I'm doing is wrong.


I’m sorry you’re having a rough time.  Let me know if you ever need to talk or anything.


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

I had a dream about a non-existent friend having issues with making other friends and now I'm overthinking it.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 14, 2020)

I hate eating soup


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Are you still waiting on that one package you’d ordered a while ago?
> 
> I’m sorry you’re having a rough time.  Let me know if you ever need to talk or anything.


yeah that one is in customs but usps shows its amsterdam which is another country in europe lmao but i called our mail and they confirmedit was in snail customs lol

also another one but still says its within USPS so idfk lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 14, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> yeah that one is in customs but usps shows its amsterdam which is another country in europe lmao but i called our mail and they confirmedit was in snail customs lol
> 
> also another one but still says its within USPS so idfk lol


Oof yeah USPS tracking is terrible lmao. A lot of the time I won’t know where something is until it shows up in my town or even at my house. I’ve found that tracking through the site (like on amazon) is usually better than the USPS tracker for some reason, idk if it’s a UPS to USPS switch or what. I’m sure it’s probably much worse with other countries than it is locally. I hope you get whatever it is soon!


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

I just left my house for the first time since February... The reason? Our electricity had gone out! My brother was about to leave for a dentist appointment, so I decided to just go. Also, having your electricity go out while you are talking to an online friend doesn't feel great.


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

I have an idea for an animated YouTube series but I’m angry because I know I won’t finish it because I have too many ideas


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 14, 2020)

... Whatever. They don't give a damn s*** about me.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (May 14, 2020)

It’s already 6:30 I feel like I wasted the day ;;


Spoiler



last night I managed to tell my parents about thoughts that were bothering me (while crying a lot) and they finally took me seriously and called the doctor today, those thoughts still come to mind but atleast I don’t feel like crying when I think about it, I guess telling them helped a bit. For now the doctor gave me sleeping medicine so I hope that helps ;;

I also have to deal with cramps now so that’s annoying >.<


I think part of what caused the thing in the spoiler is that I’ve spent almost a whole month staying awake until 4a.m, I slept early last night+didn’t wake up until 2p.m and I kinda feel better I guess


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 14, 2020)

Might be a minor complaint but why is Discord so slow today jesus


----------



## alias (May 14, 2020)

I gave Audie for free to an old friend (not on TBT) and she took forever to reply (she was proritizing turnips over picking up the villager when we agreed to meet up first thing at a set time) and then when she picked her up she didn't even say thank you. Not once. I'm not asking for a lot, I wanna help people get their dreamies and stuff but the audacity of people sometimes


----------



## necrofantasia (May 15, 2020)

Spoiler



feel close to death, nothing new for me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oof yeah USPS tracking is terrible lmao. A lot of the time I won’t know where something is until it shows up in my town or even at my house. I’ve found that tracking through the site (like on amazon) is usually better than the USPS tracker for some reason, idk if it’s a UPS to USPS switch or what. I’m sure it’s probably much worse with other countries than it is locally. I hope you get whatever it is soon!


yeah the one thats in my country should come next week and yeah the other "moving within USPS network" so idfk anymore lmao.

and yeah the first is some onesies/jumpsuits and the other is a dress+capelet


----------



## Stella-Io (May 15, 2020)

I'm done. No more. I'm over it. Today is the last straw.


----------



## Dormire (May 15, 2020)

My internet temp. died bc of a thunderstorm lmao wtf


----------



## limiya (May 15, 2020)

I’m honestly pretty bothered by the fact that my work place decided to open early even when all the COVID-19 stuff is going on. The type of business that I work for could have easily waited, but tbh they just didn’t want to help pay for unemployment anymore.


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

This horrible headache...


----------



## Locket (May 15, 2020)

is crying bc ur poor a good reason to cry???? i dont know!!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 15, 2020)

I don't feel like eating even thou I'm hungry and I should because I didn't have lunch today. Again. For like the fourth time.

I only feel like takin a shower, crying and then goin to sleep.


----------



## maple22 (May 15, 2020)

I passed up on a villager I really like on a mystery island for no reason. It’s such a dumb thing to be bothered by, yet I’m still annoyed at myself


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

I hate this computer. It's so ****ing slow and I can't do so much as play a game without it restarting my computer. How to downgrade back to Mac OS X 10.13


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 16, 2020)

why is it that every assignment I do I'm either: waiting on my teammates to pull their weight, or somewhat ahead of other people waiting for them to help me validate my own work?


----------



## Goop (May 16, 2020)

There's this girl I've had a crush on and I'm debating whether to tell her about it. I get nervous whenever she wants to video chat or call and I feel like I make a fool of myself because I just get intimidated by how lovely she is. I make odd jokes and just like, get really socially awkward.
I also don't know if it'd be the right thing to do because she has a boyfriend but at the same time I keep getting vibes she's flirting because of things she says/tells me or hinting at something more or that she has feelings and hfslfhjsklfhsjdk I'm just a confused pansexual

Girls are so intimidating ugh


----------



## Stella-Io (May 16, 2020)

Rude awakening

Could he NOT have waited until I was up atleast? Must he really do this so early?

What a great way to start what I'm sure will be another **** day.


----------



## Romaki (May 16, 2020)

I just missed the second ironwood workbench crafting thread today by a couple of minutes again, my luck is so rotten today.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 16, 2020)

I hate my life so ****ing much I just want to give up. I just want to lay down on the floor and never get up again.



Spoiler: Depression has hit



My job makes me cry more and more each day and stesses me out and is the main source of my depression now (yay back with depression I thought I got over in December). I told my parents I was gonna put in my 2 weeks and they just told me to stop showing to the customers that I'm irritated and I need to get over it cause nepotism and lazy workers and ******* bosses are everywhere and when I apply for new job all my manager will say is that I have an attitude problem with customers and not that I'm constantly reliable and always come in when called and that I'm fast at my work and that I want to learn more.

I'm so sick and tired of crying over a job that I don't need to support myself, I don't even have alot of obligations to be feeling like I'm stuck here. I could quit and be financially fine but when I go to apply for a new job my manager will only say all the negative things and not the 2+ years of work I've put in with this **** company.

I hate my life so ****ing much. Everythin just piles up and irritates me, and people around me don't want to talk to me cause I'm always mad. My parents get mad at me cause I have no patience but they can't possibly relate to what I'm going throu rn.

I just need to keep pushing down any bad emotion which I'm not good at doin clearly. I told myself I'd quit once this whole pandemic blows over, fully knowing it would last months but I can't take this anymore. I always say I can't take this anymore and yet I do, I keep putting myself in this situation damn near daily.

My parents don't see that I'm crying constantly over this job otherwise I'd hope they would be a little better with it other then 'get over it find a way to not show you're irritated'.





Spoiler: Health is not as good as it should be



Not only that but I get tired easily,  I can't stay up as long as I used to be able too, my injury hurts daily now, along with other muscles and joints that weren't feeling worn/mild hurting before. I'm not eating as much as I should cause my breaks, *if* I get any, are short and I have no time to eat anythin substantial. I generally don't feel like eating, even if I'm hungry, unless it's a food I really like, which is sweets or grilled cheese, which I can't have everyday obviously.



I'm just gonna shut up. What's the point of talking and telling anyone my feelings when no one cares. People say they care but they usually have their own stuff to deal with so who am I to pile my stuff on top of theirs. I have no way of helping myself get over this so I guess this is my life now. Crying and hating life and lying to others constantly about how I'm feeling. This is such a depressing life all I do is rant and cry. I'll just come home and cry everyday after and before work this is my new norm now I guess.

Also for some reason I couldn't put the ' ' around health in order to make it a SPOILER so just pretend there's ' ' around the word health.


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

I just poked myself in the arm and it hurts real bad now, geez


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2020)

Tired. Sore. Can't even relax


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

Goop said:


> *she has a boyfriend*


A word of advice; take it or toss it out, up to you, but situations where a SO is already involved can be very... messy. Unless, she's in an open relationship, in which case that's totally fine. If not, I'd try not to go further.


I was in a similar situation some years back; I met this girl online playing a game, actually. At the time I wasn't... interested in girls, and I was oblivious to her advances, but she won me over in time and I decided to give it a try. Well, I found out later she had a boyfriend, which was super uncomfortable... especially because the guy found out and blah blah blah tons of drama and headache/heartache for me.

I do hope your story has a happier ending that mine.



Stella-Io said:


> ...


I'm not going to pretend that I can truly empathize with your situation, but I can say that I've been through my fair of terrible bosses hellbent on breaking me down. Used to have a boss that would regulate her morning coffee to be my personal task. I had to get her order just right and bring that in on the daily, as well as clean up her work-space... and some other stuff. Naturally, none of that was in my job description, but whatever I guess. I felt pretty terrible for a long while, didn't talk to anyone really; grew distant from my friends... I was just in a bad place mentally for a while.

The only place I found solace was through games; going on some grand adventure in a JRPG with some awesome characters was really the escape I needed. Anyway, there is no cure-all or quick switch you can flip to make your life better. Personally, I just grasp at whatever little things give me joy these days; it also helps that I no longer work for that terrible boss.

Anyway, I won't say that it'll get better, because I don't know that, but what I can say is, you're strong if you can put up with that ridiculous job environment for two years. I wish you all the best, too.

----------------------------

As for what's bothering me...? I guess I'm hungry. I haven't eaten anything in 48 hours or so. Aside from that, I guess the fact that I don't talk to people much anymore, and by extention, I don't really have many friends these days. Most of the time, I'm okay with being a loner, but sometimes I really do want to share stuff with someone, or just chat about... anything, with someone, but then I look around and go, "Oh, I don't really have anyone to talk to, well okay then."


----------



## Dormire (May 16, 2020)

Is Tiki's kit fixed yet darn these patch notes not MAKING ANY SENSE.
Also, can grocery store music stop haunting me? omg I'm fed up singing the fish song randomly SDFFsaaadsf


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2020)

Goop said:


> There's this girl I've had a crush on and I'm debating whether to tell her about it. I get nervous whenever she wants to video chat or call and I feel like I make a fool of myself because I just get intimidated by how lovely she is. I make odd jokes and just like, get really socially awkward.
> I also don't know if it'd be the right thing to do because she has a boyfriend but at the same time I keep getting vibes she's flirting because of things she says/tells me or hinting at something more or that she has feelings and hfslfhjsklfhsjdk I'm just a confused pansexual
> 
> Girls are so intimidating ugh


Yeah... if she's already taken then I'd back off


----------



## Goop (May 16, 2020)

Mello said:


> A word of advice; take it or toss it out, up to you, but situations where a SO is already involved can be very... messy. Unless, she's in an open relationship, in which case that's totally fine. If not, I'd try not to go further.
> 
> 
> I was in a similar situation some years back; I met this girl online playing a game, actually. At the time I wasn't... interested in girls, and I was oblivious to her advances, but she won me over in time and I decided to give it a try. Well, I found out later she had a boyfriend, which was super uncomfortable... especially because the guy found out and blah blah blah tons of drama and headache/heartache for me.
> ...





Nox said:


> Yeah... if she's already taken then I'd back off



I appreciate the advice even though it was 100% a vent post and not searching for advice lol. I wouldn't contemplate telling her if I wasn't sure the situation were appropriate and if it would cause harm to her or her relationship. An open relationship was a green light on her end and it's a green light on mine as well, and that was one of the reasons I was considering telling her at all.

I'm probably just gonna stuff the feelings in a box and ignore them and hope they go away. I'm just not used to having actual crushes and don't really know how or what to do with them since I've only had, like, 2 despite being in plenty of relationships/dynamics


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2020)

Goop said:


> I appreciate the advice even though it was 100% a vent post and not searching for advice lol. I wouldn't contemplate telling her if I wasn't sure the situation were appropriate and if it would cause harm to her or her relationship. An open relationship was a green light on her end and it's a green light on mine as well, and that was one of the reasons I was considering telling her at all.
> 
> I'm probably just gonna stuff the feelings in a box and ignore them and hope they go away. I'm just not used to having actual crushes and don't really know how or what to do with them since I've only had, like, 2 despite being in plenty of relationships/dynamics


sorry lol. And yeah I've been there. ik how it feels. :/

I hope you get your chance someday though~


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 16, 2020)

My sister got onto my Bell Tree account when I told her not to and pretended to be me this morning just to bump her stupid forum post. Sorry, I'm just very angry because I told her repeatedly not to.


----------



## Lightmare (May 16, 2020)

my sister screaming and talking loudly w her friend via voice call as she's playing a video game while i tell her over and over that i'm in a lecture/on a zoom call


----------



## Stella-Io (May 17, 2020)

Mello said:


> A word of advice; take it or toss it out, up to you, but situations where a SO is already involved can be very... messy. Unless, she's in an open relationship, in which case that's totally fine. If not, I'd try not to go further.
> 
> 
> I was in a similar situation some years back; I met this girl online playing a game, actually. At the time I wasn't... interested in girls, and I was oblivious to her advances, but she won me over in time and I decided to give it a try. Well, I found out later she had a boyfriend, which was super uncomfortable... especially because the guy found out and blah blah blah tons of drama and headache/heartache for me.
> ...



Thank you for replying! It's so nice to know people actually read the stuff I post and comment somethin.

I feel like I'm falling apart and that I'm not strong, strong peole don't cry over a job, much less when they don't live paycheck to paycheck, which I don't. At this point I'm still ****bent on putting in my 2 weeks notice (which I don't actually know how to do so when I go to work tomorrow I'm gonna ask my asst manager who is much easier to talk to than any of my other managers) cause at this point it's either I quit on a bad note or I get fired for blowing up on a customer, which I'm gonna imagine looks worse. Both are bad but at this point I feel like I've dug myself too deep of a hole to get out of, customers have complained multiple times and I've already gotten written up once. I feel like if I get 1 more complaint then I'll either get suspended, which I don't know if I even get suspended or straight up fired.


----------



## Rambo (May 17, 2020)

I feel like I made Sally up. I never ever see her up for trade/for sale and every time I’ve tried looking for, I get absolute crickets.


----------



## Enxssi (May 17, 2020)

i hope everyone in this thread is doing well now, just know that a lot of people care about you


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

I think we might be having a mouse problem again...


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2020)

So glad I got my onesies yesterday but this other USPS package is starting to worry


----------



## Blink. (May 17, 2020)

I think there might be ants coming through the window


----------



## piske (May 17, 2020)

can i take a whole bottle of Advil to get rid of a headache? ;A; i hate rainy weather, i get the worst headaches...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2020)

I hate how slowly this site is moving. When I click on a link, it takes a long time to load. Is there something wrong with the bandwith, or is my internet too slow?


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

I miss thrift store shopping soooo much. But if they reopen, I'm probably not going to be taken to them right away. I don't trust them to be perfectly free of the virus considering they sell used junk. Also, I really need to make sure my parents don't catch it. They're technically elderly...


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

i second the thrift store thing was literally just thinking about that!! but anyways rn i’m really bothered by the fact that my toaster is broken


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I hate how slowly this site is moving. When I click on a link, it takes a long time to load. Is there something wrong with the bandwith, or is my internet too slow?



Nah, this is happening to me too and I’m sure others.  I keep having to scroll off the tab and back onto it to move throughout the site, lmao


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

ya’ll mean to tell me that the guy who sings this song got arrested for child p*** and i’m just finding out now? this is one of my favourite songs of all time bro c’mon :/


----------



## wearebap (May 17, 2020)

MY CAT HAS TO MUCH ENERGY


----------



## Goop (May 18, 2020)

xara said:


> ya’ll mean to tell me that the guy who sings this song got arrested for child p*** and i’m just finding out now? this is one of my favourite songs of all time bro c’mon :/



Bro I feel you VERY hard on this.

There's been so many bands that have created really amazing pieces of music that I've had to purge because of nasty or predatory behavior and it's one of the most heartbreaking things to do.

Brand New and Get Scared were two that hit me so hard to learn about and I've had friends go; "Well, music is just ART... You can still listen to them, it's not like listening means you support them." Like sure, I'm not throwing them my money directly by just listening, but how am I supposed to enjoy the music in good conscience knowing what kind of actions the person who made the music committed?


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

@xara @Goop

While I don't pay that much attention to bands and music, I do feel similar about other things. Over the past few years, I've been finding out several things I liked/people I used to see on television turned out to be horrible people for various reasons. What hurts the hardest is that one of the things I can no longer think about in a good way was a cartoon for PRESCHOOLERS.


----------



## Maiana (May 18, 2020)

i want to save tbt, but i also want to support peoples shops 

: (


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2020)

I think it's safe to go into thrift stores as long as the staff take proper measurements with hygiene and keeping sick people away. Just make sure to wash/disinfect your stuff at home.

Also **** you USPS for real how is that pack in transit for like 2 weeks soon


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

you’re so angry and for what?


----------



## Rosewater (May 18, 2020)

Whatever dude...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 18, 2020)

Gosh, driving practice was so stressful today. My mom was getting me all confused, screaming at me, all the while I was behind the wheel. I lost my temper and cussed her out and screamed at her a couple times. Honestly, she was literally telling me to make a left turn, when she really wanted me to make a right turn. Then she goes on to scream at me for not realizing what she meant earlier. I know I said I lost my temper, but I'm pretty proud of myself for getting it back together and being calm for the most part. My mother is something else.


----------



## Kurb (May 18, 2020)

I’m waiting on my friend to come to my island to pick his stuff back up but he’s not coming


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 18, 2020)

Tremors.


----------



## Soigne (May 18, 2020)

i've applied for a small job just to have some sort of income for a little bit, but i'm afraid i'm not going to even get a call back. two of my friends work there, but i'm also afraid that if i do get an interview that i'll blow it and then my two friends will look at me weird from then on. ://


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2020)

Having to click off and on to the tab with TBT pulled up just to load pages faster is getting kind of annoying...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2020)

I posted so many cool new things in my town journal and no one has even looked at them. I'm especially proud if the last pic I posted but it was uploaded last night and there's not a single like or anything on it.

Makes me wonder why I even bother uploading


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I posted so many cool new things in my town journal and no one has even looked at them. I'm especially proud if the last pic I posted but it was uploaded last night and there's not a single like or anything on it.
> 
> Makes me wonder why I even bother uploading



I just took a look through your town journal and I have to say, I love everything about it.  It looks a lot better than my island, that’s for sure.  Keep it up!


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

I feel like my art doesnt get noticed too much and that I cant compete with the other amazing artists on here ;w;


----------



## piske (May 19, 2020)

tfw people just don't like talking to you i guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 19, 2020)

I dusted off my PS3 recently after not playing on it for nearly 5 years. I was excited to fire it up, but boy, did I have to jump some hurdles. For some reason, it doesn’t recognize the HDMI cord at all so I had to opt for AVI output instead (basically it’s not 1080p). Secondly, I had to charge the controller overnight. The next day, my dad figured out that it was being unresponsive and struggling to navigate through the menus. I’m not sure whether I should rough it out or buy a new controller. To add insult to injury, Sony no longer accepts repairs for the PS3 as of 2019. Because of this, I had to look up PS3 controllers online. Many of them were third party controllers, and some reviews were saying that they don’t work well with the PS3. Does that mean I cannot comfortably play on the PS3 ever again? C’mon man, I just want to play Gran Turismo 5 again.


----------



## petaI (May 19, 2020)

redacted


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

my stomach is so angry rn and for what??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2020)

Yeah so I'm p sure I have a migraine rn, cause when I get a regular headache it just makes my head hurt but when I get a migraine I also feel sick. So much for falling asleep at a decent time. Now I just have to lie here and wait until either I fall asleep or it goes away, whichever comes first.

On a positive note, I'm gonna binge-watch/listen to AVGN, somehow the sound of James swearing at horrible NES games actually makes me feel better. 
Plus a few of my friends checked out my island journal and gave some compliments (tysm Riley and Apples ). Been feeling depressed since I got out of school and sharing my AC experience with my friends is one of the only things keeping me going.


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2020)

nevermind, I’m good now


----------



## Jeyjin (May 20, 2020)

I’m hard to talk to and awkward af. I think that will always bother me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 20, 2020)

I thought there was a rose sofa diy, been looking for that. Thanks again for the link.




__





						Search results for 'rose sofa' | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					






					villagerdb.com


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I posted so many cool new things in my town journal and no one has even looked at them. I'm especially proud if the last pic I posted but it was uploaded last night and there's not a single like or anything on it.
> 
> Makes me wonder why I even bother uploading


Well not to be rude but posting that doesn't help really...

Anyway, totally hype stoke stonk for tonight's class but I gotta attend since it's final time and I need to ask **** about finals probably bc they are so ****ing inconsequent with ****


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Well not to be rude but posting that doesn't help really...


Prob not but being depressed also doesn't help lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Prob not but being depressed also doesn't help lol


Not gonna say against that but glad you got some likes. Really wish they kept blogs for new site it was sooo easier.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2020)

I keep using nook tickets but not one of them islands has one of my dreamies..


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Tremors.


oof easy with the coffee and stuff man


----------



## Hay (May 20, 2020)

This is about the virus that is going around rn so I just wanna put a warning if anyone doesn’t like reading about it c:

im tired of people complaining about being stuck inside but yet they go out of their homes. I had to put in a leave of absence from my job since I’m so close to people who could get hurt from this. I know that sounds selfish but look how many people died from this :/ Where I live, there is multiple teens and adults not even older than 50 dying and it sucks because they still had so much life to live. I also don’t get the mentality that people have of “I’m young so it doesn’t affect me!” Like no Jessica it does. You could be asymptomatic and bring it home to your family and then they have it. I just want to get back to normal, because in reality, I miss going out to see people, going out to eat, and even going to Costco without a mask. Please be safe everyone and know that your actions affect others <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 20, 2020)

It would be better to vote for someone that actually cares about the virus, but seeing reparations for slavery as a 2020 Election issue makes me think I should vote otherwise. There’s no way I would ever vote for a candidate that supports or promised reparations for slavery, and there’s no way I would vote anyone that would make deportations illegal and would raise taxes to bring deported criminals back. The fact I have to choose between the two means it’s going to be a terrible election.

I’m also getting sick of people believing that the GOP is the party of white nationalism. Those who believe that should go to jail for stereotyping political parties.


----------



## Zane (May 20, 2020)

just feel gross and achey


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2020)

I feel so drained.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2020)

When will people learn masks are to no use unless you work in any kind of healthcare because I highly doubt people take the safetyhygiene measurements that needs to be done especially with those washable cloth one. It could help if you're already sick and absolutely have to go out but yeah don't then. I feel sorry for everyone forced to have them one.. it's like gloves unless you work with food/healthcare/hygiene stuff also...

Also.. while this history paper looks more concrete than the last I'm like **** can we not


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 21, 2020)

My eyes have been really really bothering me the past couple days. Probably shouldn't be on here lol.


----------



## piske (May 21, 2020)

WHY ISN'T IT FRIDAY


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Lonely and idk what to do about anything


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2020)

ugh kinda tired but at least my stuff is on its way and i might get a kimonoish thing from that store too bc i kinda need something to drape over myself sometimes and the art is gorgeous even tho bit expensive side


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Allergies again...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2020)

It's ****ing crap. Seems like ages since I've had a schedule or routine of somewhat. It's a bit difficult to get motivated to do things, to be honest.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2020)

Spoiler:  



well sooooorry if my PTSD hypersensitivity reaction to your sudden screaming made you upset

my bad


----------



## Stella-Io (May 21, 2020)

Ever do something so ****ing stupid that your first reaction is to just cry?

At work today I hit my forehead on a rack quite hard. It was really red, bleeding a bit, small cut and noticeably swollen. I hit my glasses really hard too cause my nose also hurt, esp since my glasses are wire/metal framed, it has those adjustable nose pieces that basically attempted to stab the bridge of my nose. Really hurt.

The redness has gone down alot but it's still red, you can still see the cut, it's still really swollen and I can still feel it. If I didn't have so much acne and red skin it would look alot worse and much more noticable.

Luckily no one saw it happen, but I hate that my first reaction was to cry cause it's just such a ****ing stupid thing to do. And it hurt. Crying. As my first reaction to gettin hit by a rack that was entirely my fault anyway. I hate myself.


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Another headache. Fun...


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 21, 2020)

i feel like im being annoyinh


----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

am I clingy? i feel like I’ve been responding to people way too fast and when they don’t I get kinda worried


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 22, 2020)

Almost to a day off.


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Nobody needs to see what I just saw on Club Tortimer.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 22, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Nobody needs to see what I just saw on Club Tortimer.


I once saw some furry "fan art" in someone's id card.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 22, 2020)

It's midnight, man. My mother is still talking about politics with my grandma. Loudly.


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> am I clingy? i feel like I’ve been responding to people way too fast and when they don’t I get kinda worried


I'm the exact same way so I feel you


----------



## ShadowDire (May 22, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> First and foremost, this thread is a safe space for all forum members to vent or share their feelings, whether to get support or just as a means of catharsis. That said, there is now a *zero-tolerance policy* for any post(s) about another forum member, whether direct or indirect, and any instance of this will result in an immediate short-term ban from the forums. Anyone using this thread must abide by the following rules:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of stress from online classes as I am not a great online learner. My environment is not a working one even though I try to keep all distractions at bay. My family is just really loud, even after asking them to keep it down.


----------



## Dormire (May 22, 2020)

I drank coffee to help mitigate my sleep spells (which sometimes work) but now here I am struggling to even stay awake after the first cup. Bruh. I can't even read anything anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2020)

Wish TBT layout could go back to showing username as for the birthday panel rather than the avatars with mouseover, there are very few I recognize with avatars alone.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 22, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Wish TBT layout could go back to showing username as for the birthday panel rather than the avatars with mouseover, there are very few I recognize with avatars alone.


Yeah and I also wish we could have our ages show up in our profile without having to make our full date of birth public.


----------



## Misha (May 22, 2020)

It's too hot in this room to sleep.


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

I strongly dislike blackouts and brownouts, it ruins the fun.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2020)

hurry up usps

also i kinda want both the santa clara and bertha kimonos but yeah aint gunna wuuurk man


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 23, 2020)

I feel like I've wasted away this week. I was no where near as productive as I would've liked to be. I feel like I can't use the virus and lockdown as an excuse anymore for not being productive as all that change occurred 6+ weeks ago. I should've had a proper routine by now. I should've had some sort of motivation to pull me through. I'm so mad at myself for not being able to pull myself together this semester. But at the same time, I really couldn't care less. I just can't wait to be out of uni.


----------



## Darcy94x (May 23, 2020)

_Tireeeeed of life *sigh* _

can this year just be over already...


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2020)

Knocked something off the back of my chest of drawers. It was expensive and full of liquid so I reached down behind it quickly to grab the bottle before it leaked, and caught my hand on a nail. I now have a long, deep gouge in my hand that is difficult to keep covered because it is at an awkward angle. Luckily not bad enough to require medical attention but it is still painful and unsightly.


----------



## namiieco (May 23, 2020)

my hayfever is going mad


----------



## Darcy94x (May 23, 2020)

namiieco said:


> my hayfever is going mad


THISSSSS my whole body is itchy omg please stop


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚒 𝚑𝚊𝚟𝚎 𝚝𝚘 𝚐𝚘 𝚝𝚘 𝚊 𝚙𝚊𝚛𝚝𝚢 𝚝𝚘𝚍𝚊𝚢 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝚒'𝚖 𝚍𝚛𝚎𝚊𝚍𝚒𝚗𝚐 𝚒𝚝... 𝚊𝚛𝚎𝚗'𝚝 𝚠𝚎 𝚜𝚞𝚙𝚙𝚘𝚜𝚎𝚍 𝚝𝚘 𝚋𝚎 𝚜𝚘𝚌𝚒𝚊𝚕 𝚍𝚒𝚜𝚝𝚊𝚗𝚌𝚒𝚗𝚐?


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 23, 2020)

Been having some rib pain all day and idk what could’ve caused it. :/


----------



## Misha (May 23, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I feel like I've wasted away this week. I was no where near as productive as I would've liked to be. I feel like I can't use the virus and lockdown as an excuse anymore for not being productive as all that change occurred 6+ weeks ago. I should've had a proper routine by now. I should've had some sort of motivation to pull me through. I'm so mad at myself for not being able to pull myself together this semester. But at the same time, I really couldn't care less. I just can't wait to be out of uni.


Came here to honestly say almost the same thing. Although I do think that we should be cutting ourselves some slack, I don't know about you but all my normal uni life just stopping and the only thing that's left is being on my own and doing way more assignments than usual to compensate for all the missed seminars and normal exams is really grating. But I could have been a lot more productive these last few weeks, and I'm afraid I will fail some stuff now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2020)

Mom: "I HATE it when people think highly of themselves!"

Tf LOL pick a side mom


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Knocked something off the back of my chest of drawers. It was expensive and full of liquid so I reached down behind it quickly to grab the bottle before it leaked, and caught my hand on a nail. I now have a long, deep gouge in my hand that is difficult to keep covered because it is at an awkward angle. Luckily not bad enough to require medical attention but it is still painful and unsightly.


Was it a bottle of wine? Ouch.


----------



## Wolfie (May 24, 2020)

So much stuff to do and to worry about, and I'm here worrying about a guy :/ On top of that, it's someone that has already betrayed my trust in the past, but somehow I found myself accepting him back in my life during the quarantine...


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Was it a bottle of wine? Ouch.



I wish. That would have been cheaper to replace! 



Wolfie said:


> So much stuff to do and to worry about, and I'm here worrying about a guy :/ On top of that, it's someone that has already betrayed my trust in the past, but somehow I found myself accepting him back in my life during the quarantine...



If he's already betrayed your trust once, then can you actually trust him now? Trust is typically something that cannot be restored.


----------



## rianne (May 24, 2020)

Today I discovered there’s a ****ing huge crack in my shampoo bottle so I’ve lost some of it since it leaked out down the shower wall. Now I have to be careful when I’m using it or else I’ll waste more product.

This is why I would get the smaller sized bottle even though it’s more expensive per ounce. Fragile big bottle. . .ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2020)

meanwhile my shampoo bottle never ends.. knew i should have bought that on online i really wanted lol


----------



## Iris_T (May 24, 2020)

Kinda bothered about 'adult' stuff, wasn't much happy on my current job and after closing for a while because the quarantine I have to go back tomorrow...is not the worst, but even before the virus it wasn't easy to find a new job so...meh.


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Edit: Okay, actually I have a better one to post.
Have you ever just realized you are _really _bad at a game? Why am I doing this Splatfest?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 24, 2020)

I just lost all respect in the moderators. I written a valid argument on why divided governments are bad and a valid reasoning on why the government couldn’t take care of the COVID-19 pandemic, but it got deleted without warning, and it was not a rule violation. I’m not going to write that argument again to avoid anymore controversy, but I am angry at the staff.

EDIT: I just learned what was actually wrong. Yeah, I’ll go ahead and admit that I have attacked the other party for adding things that have nothing to do with the pandemic (I also admit reading too much TownHall, a news publication more conservative than Fox News and far more trustworthy than Breitbart), but I still don’t like seeing posts getting deleted out of the blue. To avoid posting another argument, I’m going to stay away from the thread.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 24, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I just lost all respect in the moderators. I written a valid argument on why divided governments are bad and a valid reasoning on why the government couldn’t take care of the COVID-19 pandemic, but it got deleted without warning, and it was not a rule violation. I’m not going to write that argument again to avoid anymore controversy, but I am angry at the staff.
> 
> EDIT: I just learned what was actually wrong. Yeah, I’ll go ahead and admit that I have attacked the other party for adding things that have nothing to do with the pandemic (I also admit reading too much TownHall, a news publication more conservative than Fox News and far more trustworthy than Breitbart), but I still don’t like seeing posts getting deleted out of the blue. To avoid posting another argument, I’m going to stay away from the thread.


They are in the odd position of favoring hospitality over hostility. You could benefit from learning proper debate etiquette. You're not the only one.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

ahh what a feeling to be disgusted


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> They are in the odd position of favoring hospitality over hostility. You could benefit from learning proper debate etiquette. You're not the only one.



Yeah, I admit being rather harsh to the Democrats, but what is actually true is that they are adding things that have nothing to do with the pandemic and rather for their self-interests. There’s no way they could pass in the Senate when the Republicans are in control. Granted, they will agree on the COVID-19 aid. What they’re not going to agree on is the other stuff. And that’s why we’re not getting any relief. I was right to point this out as this is a bad way to handle the pandemic, but the way I did it was rather uncalled for.

Now if there was a lesson to show, it would be two things:

1. If you’re dealing with an emergency situation, do not try to add stuff that have nothing to do with the emergency or stuff that nobody could compromise on.
2. If an emergency plan is written, you got to accept what was written, whether or not it agrees with you.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

why are my parents literally arguing about wrestling,, ya’ll rlly gotta get so worked up over men in their tightie whities o_0


----------



## Zane (May 24, 2020)

I have too much on my mind. I’m trying to achieve my lifelong dream of being a homeowner and it’s just within grasp but aaaahhhh uvu so much to worry about.


----------



## Dormire (May 24, 2020)

Spoiler



My friend caught Corona and I have entirely lost my will to play ACNH and want to spend more time with him. I'd like to believe that he's fine.
and he'll be ok
but i've lost too many friends (literally) this year and idek if i can keep pretending im coping well


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 24, 2020)

Misha said:


> Came here to honestly say almost the same thing. Although I do think that we should be cutting ourselves some slack, I don't know about you but all my normal uni life just stopping and the only thing that's left is being on my own and doing way more assignments than usual to compensate for all the missed seminars and normal exams is really grating. But I could have been a lot more productive these last few weeks, and I'm afraid I will fail some stuff now


I'm sorry to hear that  that sounds worse than the situation I'm in. 

We kinda continued on as normal, but our mid semester break was pulled forward, which meant that all the assignment due dates were pushed back making a **** tonne of stuff due in a small time period. Pulling the break forward didn't give us a break at all as our lecturers were emailing us 20 times a day, like "hey I know we're on break but heres some stuff to do as I'm sure you'll have time on your hands hope you're doing well!!". Yeah bro I was doing okay UNTIL you emailed me while I'm trying to mentally recover from a global pandemic. We didn't even get to hand in the first lot of assignments before they started talking about the second lot of assignments haha. 

like you I just haven't had the mental willpower to pull through  I hope you do well with your studies and I'm sure we'll both pull through 

--

some other random things bothering me:

1. Work - far out I miss my old manager. She definitely had some faults, but I miss being able to chat with her about anything and having a good time working with her. She was so nice to me and became a good communicator before she left. My new manager is MIA half of the time as she's more admin focused rather than actually running our department on a day by day basis. Yet they're enforcing what I call the "zero-mistake policy", where if you make a mistake you get a written/verbal warning. I hate this mentality so much. We're all human, and we all make mistakes. Even our best, most efficient workers in the department make mistakes. Yet they'll pull you up on some mistake you made 4 weeks ago and be like "can you imagine the RISK you're putting us at?? This this and this could've happened"...yeah bro I realise that, but why are you only pulling me up on something from 4 weeks ago now, if you notice a mistake notify me then and there and I can fix it and prevent having a meeting about it?? Some mistakes are literally so so easy to spot, how do people not notice it? 

2. Looks like I'm taking the lead on this group assignment ffs. At least my teammates seem pretty reliable. I'm not waiting up til 3 am again waiting for stuff to be done though, I'm over that.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 24, 2020)

Zane said:


> I have too much on my mind. I’m trying to achieve my lifelong dream of being a homeowner and it’s just within grasp but aaaahhhh uvu so much to worry about.


Ahhhhh good luck I hope everything goes well for you!!


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2020)

xara said:


> ya’ll mean to tell me that the guy who sings this song got arrested for child p*** and i’m just finding out now? this is one of my favourite songs of all time bro c’mon :/


Whaaaaaat!? I've listened to this band for quite a few years but NEVER knew about this! D:

This guy didn't do some of the actual albums like EOTGM and Dead Days, right?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 24, 2020)

Six hours later, I have to say that I’m still mad at the staff over deleting my argument. I was rather tempted to make further more insults against the moderation team as a whole and make other disrespectful comments, but that’s going to land me in a lot more trouble. It’s okay to criticize the moderation team and their actions, but to outright be disrespectful is a whole different thing. It’s normal for people to get angry when their posts get deleted for no reason, but to get disrespectful afterwards is not okay. I’m going to let it go for now, drop the subject on “the argument, the bias, and how the staff handled it” (quotations intended for clarification), and move on, but I still don’t like it. Never have I ever written an argument for the sole purpose to annoy others, but I admit that I am biased and close-minded. I’ll reconsider how I debate here on this forum, but if you guys want to know why there isn’t any relief, it’s because of compromising failure.


----------



## Zane (May 24, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ahhhhh good luck I hope everything goes well for you!!



Eeee thank you!!! ;v;


----------



## Soigne (May 25, 2020)

i got into a heated argument with some protesters outside the women's health clinic yesterday and i really just can't stop feeling so bad like what causes people to be that angry at everyone for no reason i do not understand


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

My sleeping schedule...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 25, 2020)

I'm concerned about the well being of a peachy fish.


----------



## SarahsNY (May 25, 2020)

I have all the time in the world, yet no motivation to do anything. I can draw, write, learn a new skill, continue work on various personal projects... but I just... don’t. I hate depression and I hate quarantine.


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

I have a sunburn and it ain't fun man.. ;-;


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Six hours later, I have to say that I’m still mad at the staff over deleting my argument. I was rather tempted to make further more insults against the moderation team as a whole and make other disrespectful comments, but that’s going to land me in a lot more trouble. It’s okay to criticize the moderation team and their actions, but to outright be disrespectful is a whole different thing. It’s normal for people to get angry when their posts get deleted for no reason, but to get disrespectful afterwards is not okay. I’m going to let it go for now, drop the subject on “the argument, the bias, and how the staff handled it” (quotations intended for clarification), and move on, but I still don’t like it. Never have I ever written an argument for the sole purpose to annoy others, but I admit that I am biased and close-minded. I’ll reconsider how I debate here on this forum, but if you guys want to know why there isn’t any relief, it’s because of compromising failure.



If you wish to discuss this then please make a thread in *Contact the Staff* instead of airing your grievances publicly, thank you.



Sugaryy said:


> I have a sunburn and it ain't fun man.. ;-;



Hopefully it heals fast. Sunburn is the worst. 


The large wound in my hand has formed a horrible yellow scab. It's not infected, but it's still unsightly.


----------



## Romaki (May 25, 2020)

I really want Cresselia in Pokemon Go but I get no ice encounter for the task.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2020)

Soigne said:


> i got into a heated argument with some protesters outside the women's health clinic yesterday and i really just can't stop feeling so bad like what causes people to be that angry at everyone for no reason i do not understand


lemme guess those prolifers? they basically spread propaganda like a 4 week embryo(its just a bloody lump) is as large as a random way too older baby at their signs they are waving lol :/ i feel sorry for those who have to go in there and have bc/abortion stuff because they really are making life hard for women like come on stop your nut religious propaganda no one likes you


----------



## Soigne (May 25, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> lemme guess those prolifers? they basically spread propaganda like a 4 week embryo(its just a bloody lump) is as large as a random way too older baby at their signs they are waving lol :/ i feel sorry for those who have to go in there and have bc/abortion stuff because they really are making life hard for women like come on stop your nut religious propaganda no one likes you


yes that’s exactly what it was! they’re out there four days a week. they’ve really got nothing better to do??


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2020)

Soigne said:


> yes that’s exactly what it was! they’re out there four days a week. they’ve really got nothing better to do??


Nope, that's basically why they even exist to make life **** for others :/


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

you’re a **** excuse for a father and my life would be better without you in it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2020)

Menstruation. Why does it even exist smh 

WHY BODY WHY


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 25, 2020)

The job market's got me stressed out.


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Menstruation. Why does it even exist smh
> 
> WHY BODY WHY


I feel you ;-;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 25, 2020)

I don't think I'm getting the mushrooms I paid for.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (May 25, 2020)

Spoiler



I hate when my parents compare us to other’s kids ;; good for them if they have jobs/are going to become doctors?? sorry I’m not like them and you guys kinda killed my confidence/self-esteem ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

“we’re your parents you shouldn’t have to be afraid to tell us anything!” <- yeah well when my dad is always is always yelling over the tiniest things of course I’m too scared to approach him :^)

I want a job that doesn’t require much face to face human interaction (thanks anxiety and I suck at socializing yay), and I want to try commissions/etsy but I don’t even have a bank account to get paypal lmao

My dad has confused me into not knowing what I can or can’t do, he let me post my art online after I wrote a letter (to avoid arguing), but I feel like if I ask him for a bank account/paypal he’ll want to see everything I do and that’s what stops me from asking

I’m 19 if you’re going to throw a tantrum because I tried to talk to random people online you have a problem :/


----------



## Zane (May 25, 2020)

I’m so tired zzzz I did not sleep well at all. I want to have another coffee but I also wanna stay tired so I’ll sleep better tonight pfft.


----------



## namiieco (May 25, 2020)

went down the rabbit hole of looking at disturbing forums.. sleeps not coming easy tonight lol


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

In my area, they said they might be canceling school for the rest of the year. That’s terrible to be honest, I don’t like school, but I was not expecting this to happen. At least I get the experience of homeschool for a year I guess.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

my tooth is really bugging me today - i’ve taken 10+ pain pills and the pain just won’t quit :/


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2020)

I'm so ****ing sick of trolls. Both online and irl. Why do people have to be such toxic *******s? -__-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 26, 2020)

Barold with lips.

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> If you wish to discuss this then please make a thread in *Contact the Staff* instead of airing your grievances publicly, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Zane said:


> I’m so tired zzzz I did not sleep well at all. I want to have another coffee but I also wanna stay tired so I’ll sleep better tonight pfft.



Would either of you be online?


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Barold with lips.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020
> 
> ...



I just woke-up. Hi!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I just woke-up. Hi!


Do you care if I pm you?


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you care if I pm you?


Go ahead.


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

You ever just snap at someone because they were being annoyingly rude and this wasn't the first thing that went wrong today?
Yeah, that describes how Club Tortimer is going for me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 26, 2020)

Did earlier. Thank you.


----------



## Voodoo (May 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't think I'm getting the mushrooms I paid for.


Wait a minute...

Oblivia’s avatar is making me more uncomfortable than it should


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Go ahead.


Do you want to deal with your shop thread at the moment? Also I have Celeste.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 26, 2020)

I keep finding myself daydreaming about moving out of home and how good it would be to live by myself. It would be so so nice. I literally don't want to go home right now as I'm so sick of being there.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2020)

can't decide if i should get the album art bertha or the santa clara bertha Hjfkhgkfdg

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Dawnpiplup said:


> Menstruation. Why does it even exist smh
> 
> WHY BODY WHY


ikr can i just get my tubes snipped tyvm


----------



## skarmoury (May 26, 2020)

ugh lol idk what to do


Spoiler



so i have this close friend. she has ACNH and this is her first time in the animal crossing series. not a lot of her friends play animal crossing, but she knows I do (well, ACNL, ACPC & other old titles, but I don't have ACNH yet) so she talks to me almost every day about ACNH and sends me jokes and memes and stuff. it was okay the first few times, but I developed a tendency not to delve too much into ACNH because I don't have the game yet and I can't relate, and it makes me a little jealous to wait a bit before earning to buy a Switch. she knows i felt super bad about not having the game, and i wanted to tell her i didn't feel like talking about the game until i got it. i never had the courage to tell her because im probably one of the very few people she talks animal crossing about. everyday she talks about something different about AC, and for the most of it I can't relate so she goes on about how this and that work and sometimes i feel im a noob at AC. idk i hate overthinking. jkksdjf ugh i hate feelings

nevertheless i love her a ton and i dont wanna make her feel like i don't support her. i really do, it's just been hard battling negative emotions.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 26, 2020)

Voodoo said:


> Wait a minute...



my thoughts exactly when I saw that post tbh   

also ugh got **** to do and WHY does my mom have to be narcissistic like goddamn chill


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 26, 2020)

Can I just go to bed and never have to wake up lmao I'm so tired


----------



## aericell (May 26, 2020)

Backhanded apologies lmao


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

my tooth hurts so BAD bro i’m gonna cry


----------



## stxve (May 26, 2020)

my back hurts ): @courtky wont rub it


----------



## Blueskyy (May 26, 2020)

Tomorrow is the last day of school and I’m ending the year with my elementary students through a computer. Meh..


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 27, 2020)

There's talk of a Labyrinth sequel.


----------



## Kamina (May 27, 2020)

honestly feeling a massive lack of love and hope in my life rn. it feels like everything that _can_ go wrong _is _going wrong, and it's just making everything seem a bit bleak.

i'm having some technology issues right now which is frustrating (especially since i thought i finally fixed them), and i've barely been able to sleep for the past few days so i keep waking up tired.

i'm also trying to come to terms with some... _feelings_ i'm having and prepare myself for heartbreak so oof.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 27, 2020)

I've got so much stuff to do for uni...I'm literally going to be running off of stress, lack of sleep and caffeine for the next two days and there's nothing I can do about it. Plus, this exam period is going to be incredibly bad and the thought of the amount of study I've got to do is scary.

But for more pressing matters, I'm worried we're not going to get this assignment in by time. We literally have no idea whats going on as the lecturer could not be, and I cannot stress this enough, any more vague on what she wants. In addition to that, she is the worst teacher ever oml. But one of my group members whose a good friend of mine is literally being pushed out of her house by her roommates. She was supposed to move out in the weekend but they're pushing her out now, which means she has to spend tomorrow moving rather than working on our project  I need to help her move too as I doubt she can arrange moving without  Surely we can get an extension if need be since these are emergency situations...

This has been a crazy semester with an insane amount of stress and change. I want to cry at the ridiculousness of this semester, cry it out in efforts to exhale the crap that has happened. But I simply can't. I feel like I've tried so hard to keep my mental state level over the past few weeks and try my best to not have a mental breakdown, and I guess I have somewhat succeeded, but it feels like it could break any second.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2020)

trying to pick some poetry for the 2nd task and i think baudelaire and maybe.. emily dickinson not sure but ugh i cant really relate to either and the one that i liked is a bit tedious for the task


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 27, 2020)

I kept on crying as I was driving home, while my mom just kept bickering and criticizing me. I'm not good enough, I'm never good enough. 

I can't do this anymore.


----------



## xara (May 27, 2020)

i’m so overwhelmed rn i could scream. trades to do but all i want to do is relax. why do i make commitments to people when i’m not mentally in it?


----------



## Kurb (May 27, 2020)

I miss before Animal Crossing became mainstream. You know, if you go on twitch, Wendy's and Chuck E Cheeses are streaming Animal Crossing. Remember when New Leaf was our little niche? Plus, people genuinely think this is the first game in the series. I miss those times.


----------



## xara (May 27, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I kept on crying as I was driving home, while my mom just kept bickering and criticizing me. I'm not good enough, I'm never good enough.
> 
> I can't do this anymore.



parents can be brutal - it’s not your fault. from what i’ve seen of you around the forums, you’re a good person who _is_ good enough. hope you’re okay <3


----------



## Dim (May 27, 2020)

Still feeling really light headed. Whyyyyy?


----------



## Maiana (May 28, 2020)

applying for college is the most confusing thing ever
and i know it shouldn't be that hard b/c it's community college- but its just so stressful


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

Worried about someone because its storming hard so much thunder rn...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 28, 2020)

I’m getting tired of adblock discrimination (where sites refuse to let you read them unless if your adblocker is turned off).


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 28, 2020)

i'm tired of no one needing me around unless it's convenient for them.


----------



## Kamina (May 28, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> --snip--


sorry for sticking my nose in, but i feel like i should say something here.

i feel the exact same way almost all the time, and i'm still trying to heal from it. i know it's easier said than done, but please stay strong. you'll find your happiness.

stick with the people who truly care about you even at your worst, and cast aside the people who only seek you out when they want something from you. that's what i'm trying to do right now, and i'm starting to feel better for it, if only a little.

try talking to your friends about your concerns if you haven't already. you'll find out who really cares about you.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2020)

this paper is **** but as long as i dont get an F i honestly dont care, they have so ****ing high demands on it so it's like do something that pass these days

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Dawnpiplup said:


> I kept on crying as I was driving home, while my mom just kept bickering and criticizing me. I'm not good enough, I'm never good enough.
> 
> I can't do this anymore.


Hey you alright? stop those thoughts, now, you are definitely good and you can definitely do it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 28, 2020)

I hope that my dad has got our dog with him rn because I just came home and can't find her hmmm........

Update: she was in fact out with my dad lol crisis averted


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 28, 2020)

Friggin' sauna in here.


----------



## Bcat (May 28, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I kept on crying as I was driving home, while my mom just kept bickering and criticizing me. I'm not good enough, I'm never good enough.
> 
> I can't do this anymore.


U okay hun?


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

where tf my tinder matches


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 28, 2020)

xara said:


> parents can be brutal - it’s not your fault. from what i’ve seen of you around the forums, you’re a good person who _is_ good enough. hope you’re okay <3





sunflowerhippie said:


> Hey you alright? stop those thoughts, now, you are definitely good and you can definitely do it.





Bcat said:


> U okay hun?



Thanks ya'll, I'm doing alright now  I appreciate your kind words, you guys are too kind  ❤  ❤


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2020)

I hate house flies. Always flying around when I have food but always disappear when I have an old magazine


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)

Nox said:


> I hate house flies. Always flying around when I have food but always disappear when I have an old magazine



Those darn flies... more interested in food than actually reading something

But yeah, flies are annoying.


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Those darn flies... more interested in food than actually reading something
> 
> But yeah, flies are annoying.


ummm yeah reading it to them was what I was planning to do XDDDD


----------



## Loubelle (May 28, 2020)

I was playing splatoon 2 with one of m friends and they helped to put me in a better mood and I felt happy, but then one of my other friends joined us and started killing the other person over and over and made them sad :c And then I felt bad :'(


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 29, 2020)

I‘m getting tired of people rioting in our country. It’s one thing to peacefully protest, but to loot and assault people is not okay. Since this happened too many times within the last seven years, mob violence should be classified as a “war crime”, and the feds may need to send the US Army to control the riots (if they get as bad as the Rodney King riots or the 2016 Election riots).

I feel bad for George Floyd. I really do. But it’s not worth vandalizing other businesses over the death of one. The economy is already in bad shape. It doesn’t need to get any worse.

Speaking of police murders, there are times I would side with the cops, other times, I side with the victims. I would be in support of Philando Castille and George Floyd, but still in opposition to Michael Brown and Trayvon Martin (even though he wasn’t killed by a cop). If someone resists an arrest or have shown aggressive behavior before their arrest, they are dangerous. But if they are obeying the police, yet the police choose to kill them, the police are the ones that should be in trouble.


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

Spoiler: say their names






















i’m so angry. i avoid the news as i absolutely hate it and how ugly this world can be but none of this is okay. this didn’t need to happen. this isn’t right and it never will be. we’re in 2020 ffs and people are still racist. people are still being discriminated. people are being murdered and for what? the colour of their skin? i don’t accept it and none of this is okay. put those police officers in prison, it is not enough to just fire them. the system failed each and every one of these people and continues to fail more each day - justice needs to be served. we owe them that. say their names.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 29, 2020)

Kamina said:


> snip



thank you sm, i appreciate your words more than you know. <3


----------



## Maiana (May 29, 2020)

why can't we all be nice to each other. why can't we all get along.


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

I'm addicted to this forum but I need sleep


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

I feel a bit depressed now. This is why I shouldn't look up current events...


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

insomnia lmao


----------



## Kamina (May 29, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> thank you sm, i appreciate your words more than you know. <3


no problem <3


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

2 hrs of sleep the dreaded heat cant sleep help


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

I’m gonna have to ping a lot of people tomorrow


----------



## Hyoshido (May 29, 2020)

Just had to witness self-harming imagery to mass block fake K-Pop accounts that have been posting "innocent" fan cams that lead into Jumpscares or gorey video/imagery over on Twitter.

Unfortunately, some had the imagery in their pinned tweet/retweets or in their recent media.
As someone who's very intolerable to realistic blood/wounds, you can imagine just how uncomforting it was to go through that multiple times.

Makes you wonder if Twitter really does keep an eye on the stuff their users post, Sad really.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2020)

mail can you ****ing stop sucking and deliver.. i get the are restrained these days..but driving **** around cali for 2 weeks.. ugh and then driving across US please no glad it "left" belgium but sheesh


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Someone who I thought was my friend on ac just got mad at me and cursed me out for no reason. I hate people sometimes

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020

Now she's leaving nasty comments on my yt channel, woohoo


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 30, 2020)

I keep finding songs and animated shorts about killing dudes, graphically, but the music rocks.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 30, 2020)

Even though my 2019 was utter garbage, I would gladly take it again over the ****fest that is 2020. We're only halfway in and this year has been a total nightmare.


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I'm addicted to this forum but I need sleep


same here.
Sleep would be... good.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2020)

need to finish my draft on the essay today so i can spend the other days editing it wooooo looking forward NOT


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

My Switch keeps disconnecting from the internet tonight and I don't know why.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> My Switch keeps disconnecting from the internet tonight and I don't know why.


classic nintendo stuff can't do a thing unless you have company top-notch wifi :/


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> classic nintendo stuff can't do a thing unless you have company top-notch wifi :/


It's normally fine (aside from other people causing connection errors, but you can't stop that). I'm restarting it now to see if that fixes anything.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> It's normally fine (aside from other people causing connection errors, but you can't stop that). I'm restarting it now to see if that fixes anything.


I mean Ninty has really bad issues with actual console >router connection but ya good luck man


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2020)

ugh I know I've got **** to DO but I DON'T FEEL LIKE DOING IT FDLKJAED


----------



## biibii (May 30, 2020)

2020


----------



## Llunavale (May 30, 2020)

Everything, I think...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 30, 2020)

biibii said:


> 2020



I agree that it had a rough start. If 2016 and 2017 aren’t bad enough, then this year is the big deal.


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2020)

Lots of people have stopped talking to me and it makes me wonder why I'm even here anymore. Just wanna disappear


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2020)

too many arguments going on everywhere i go, kinda cringe ngl


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2020)

Ever feel so dejected from life because you’re trying to make improvements to your life that you end up sacrificing all spare time to relax in the process?

Yeah, that‘s how I feel right now.

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



Nox said:


> Lots of people have stopped talking to me and it makes me wonder why I'm even here anymore. Just wanna disappear



I’m sorry you’re feeling this way, friend.  I enjoy talking to you and playing Smash with you.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 30, 2020)

Have to be out doing laundry while the neighbor b is having a fit and slamming the door.

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



Nox said:


> Lots of people have stopped talking to me and it makes me wonder why I'm even here anymore. Just wanna disappear


Just not playing pokemon as much.


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

Spoiler: triggering



im not in a good place. i hate mental illness so, so so so much. i can never get a handle on it. the meds never work. therapy never works. why does nothing ever ****ing work. i’m doing what i’m supposed to. i’m doing what everybody says to. and it doesn’t help. it doesnt go away. it’ll never go away and i’m so so so tired. i just wanna go. i don’t wanna do this anymore. i’ll never stop feeling like this and i just can’t. what is the point? why am i here? what the hell does it matter. this world is so, so ugly and i feel so trapped in a body and a life that i don’t want and that i didn’t ask for. i don’t feel real at all and i just wanna go. if i wasn’t such a coward, i would’ve gone years ago and i’m so mad that i didn’t. it gets worse every year and i don’t think i wanna be here much longer. i have people expecting things of me and i just dont care. who gives a **** if i don’t graduate from high school if i don’t plan on making it to 20. my grandmother always harps at me about not taking care of myself and how my organs might shut down like bro i’m literally ****ing begging. i am begging for them to shut down and just take me out. the thought of having to live any longer is starting to terrify me more than dying does.


----------



## Cutesy (May 31, 2020)

Nox said:


> Lots of people have stopped talking to me and it makes me wonder why I'm even here anymore. Just wanna disappear


Literally me as well.
And I even tried messaging a friend that I hadn't spoken to in a while, and she kept giving me one word responses until the conversation died by the next day. So now I'm just back to giving up.


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

xara said:


> Spoiler: triggering
> 
> 
> 
> im not in a good place. i hate mental illness so, so so so much. i can never get a handle on it. the meds never work. therapy never works. why does nothing ever ****ing work. i’m doing what i’m supposed to. i’m doing what everybody says to. and it doesn’t help. it doesnt go away. it’ll never go away and i’m so so so tired. i just wanna go. i don’t wanna do this anymore. i’ll never stop feeling like this and i just can’t. what is the point? why am i here? what the hell does it matter. this world is so, so ugly and i feel so trapped in a body and a life that i don’t want and that i didn’t ask for. i don’t feel real at all and i just wanna go. if i wasn’t such a coward, i would’ve gone years ago and i’m so mad that i didn’t. it gets worse every year and i don’t think i wanna be here much longer. i have people expecting things of me and i just dont care. who gives a **** if i don’t graduate from high school if i don’t plan on making it to 20. my grandmother always harps at me about not taking care of myself and how my organs might shut down like bro i’m literally ****ing begging. i am begging for them to shut down and just take me out. the thought of having to live any longer is starting to terrify me more than dying does.


I'm so sorry that that's happening and I really hope that you feel better soon, I'm gonna pray for you just know your friends on the forum are here for you


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I feel a bit depressed now. This is why I shouldn't look up current events...


This again, except it was on my parents' TV. The world isn't fine and I don't think it ever was.


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I'm so sorry that that's happening and I really hope that you feel better soon, I'm gonna pray for you just know your friends on the forum are here for you



thank you <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2020)

Teen/YA clicktivism... If you want to stand serious don't abuse power nor hate on allies.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 31, 2020)

xara said:


> Spoiler: triggering
> 
> 
> 
> im not in a good place. i hate mental illness so, so so so much. i can never get a handle on it. the meds never work. therapy never works. why does nothing ever ****ing work. i’m doing what i’m supposed to. i’m doing what everybody says to. and it doesn’t help. it doesnt go away. it’ll never go away and i’m so so so tired. i just wanna go. i don’t wanna do this anymore. i’ll never stop feeling like this and i just can’t. what is the point? why am i here? what the hell does it matter. this world is so, so ugly and i feel so trapped in a body and a life that i don’t want and that i didn’t ask for. i don’t feel real at all and i just wanna go. if i wasn’t such a coward, i would’ve gone years ago and i’m so mad that i didn’t. it gets worse every year and i don’t think i wanna be here much longer. i have people expecting things of me and i just dont care. who gives a **** if i don’t graduate from high school if i don’t plan on making it to 20. my grandmother always harps at me about not taking care of myself and how my organs might shut down like bro i’m literally ****ing begging. i am begging for them to shut down and just take me out. the thought of having to live any longer is starting to terrify me more than dying does.


Hey there, just came to say that I've been in that exact headspace before (and kinda still am from time to time). Like I literally thought I would that I would be gone by the time I was 18. I would've never thought I would make it to 22 almost 23. I think one thing I've learnt from battling with mental health issues is that its a roller coaster full of ups and downs. Some days are worse than others, but knowing that there's still a clear blue sky out there is somewhat comforting to me. I hope you start feeling better soon 

--

I feel like all I've been doing this past week is writing project reports ._. idk how to formulate sentences anymore its so tiring constantly omg. But I just want these last lot of assignments in.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2020)

My bedroom has become the place where moths go to die. I find at least one dead on my carpet every morning. I leave the window, and part of the curtain, open for them in hopes they will see the streetlamp outside and get lured to it. Alas, they don't make it.


----------



## Saylor (May 31, 2020)

I feel anxious and alone and a little sick. My stomach has been in knots all night.


----------



## Nicole. (May 31, 2020)

Hayfever 

It's one of the reasons why I hate this time of year, particularly around June is where I suffer with it the most. Last year was the worst for me because it interfered a lot with my skin where the back of my hand was extremely itchy and dry, I tried out all sorts of creams in hopes of some relief but nothing seemed to work. I've never suffered with my skin before, so it was very unlike me. Some nights I would wake up trying to fight the urge to scratch, and often I would just have to in order to ease the itching. It got to a point where my skin was red raw and intensely sore from the scratching that I had to wrap my hand in bandages to prevent it catching on surfaces and bed sheets. I would try not to go out apart from when I went to work and go food shopping, it essentially restricted my summer. It was like having a bad form of eczema. Hand turned completely fine 2 months later. I never hope to experience anything like that again.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> Hayfever
> 
> It's one of the reasons why I hate this time of year, particularly around June is where I suffer with it the most. Last year was the worst for me because it interfered a lot with my skin where the back of my hand was extremely itchy and dry, I tried out all sorts of creams in hopes of some relief but nothing seemed to work. I've never suffered with my skin before, so it was very unlike me. Some nights I would wake up trying to fight the urge to scratch, and often I would just have to in order to ease the itching. It got to a point where my skin was red raw and intensely sore from the scratching that I had to wrap my hand in bandages to prevent it catching on surfaces and bed sheets. I would try not to go out apart from when I went to work and go food shopping, it essentially restricted my summer. It was like having a bad form of eczema. Hand turned completely fine 2 months later. I never hope to experience anything like that again.



Did you ever try EMLA or Ametop? They are numbing creams that can be bought over the counter (at Boots, Gordons, etc) that are to be kept refrigerated. They're heaven sent.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2020)

I can’t sleep. There’s nothing that can help me sleep either.


----------



## Nicole. (May 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Did you ever try EMLA or Ametop? They are numbing creams that can be bought over the counter (at Boots, Gordons, etc) that are to be kept refrigerated. They're heaven sent.



No, but I may give those a try if it reappears again this year (hopefully this won't be the case). Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

I *don't *want to unscrew my New 3DS/2DS (both of them) and then get out a micro SD card adapter just so I can upload screenshots. I used to have a website I could use to upload them directly from the 3DS, but of course it stopped working in the 3DS browser, just like most of the internet did.


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2020)

My mom's being annoying. Again.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 31, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I *don't *want to unscrew my New 3DS/2DS (both of them) and then get out a micro SD card adapter just so I can upload screenshots. I used to have a website I could use to upload them directly from the 3DS, but of course it stopped working in the 3DS browser, just like most of the internet did.



Wait you have to unscrew the systems apart?

Rude awakenings. Like, can you wait till maybe NOT 7am to be doing loud work.


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Wait you have to unscrew the systems apart?


Yes, for the "New" ones, you do. My original 3DS wasn't like this at all.

Edit: Oh my gosh, I just found it next to the game slot in the New 2DS XL. This does not excuse my New 3DS XL because that one still wants me to unscrew it.


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

We're not able to get any meat and vegetables at the store cause they're covered with plastic so idk what we're gonna do


----------



## Sophie23 (May 31, 2020)

I wish I had enough tbt to buy cute art for once


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2020)

People need to stop being so hateful and toxic on social media. Let's just all get along and stop oppression no matter who you are, no matter where you come from. Peace and LOVE is the answer.


----------



## Soigne (May 31, 2020)

family. i know they think they're helping me. they are not.


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2020)

Nox said:


> Lots of people have stopped talking to me and it makes me wonder why I'm even here anymore. Just wanna disappear


Sorry if this sounded kinda childish. I'm not mad at anybody or anything. Nobody is obligated to speak to me. I just feel depressed about it. Not just online but irl. I know I don't speak much but when I do I know people don't want anything to do with my awkward ass. So I guess I'll just keep my mouth shut


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 31, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> I wish I had enough tbt to buy cute art for once


How much would you need?

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



Nox said:


> Sorry if this sounded kinda childish. I'm not mad at anybody or anything. Nobody is obligated to speak to me. I just feel depressed about it. Not just online but irl. I know I don't speak much but when I do I know people don't want anything to do with my awkward ass. So I guess I'll just keep my mouth shut


You didn't. It happens. I'm on the other end of that where I need a reset after dealing with too many stupid and angry people.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 31, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How much would you need?



400


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 31, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> 400


Was not a aware art went that high.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 31, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Was not a aware art went that high.



yea


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2020)

IDIOT HONKERS CHILL TF OUT LIKE I'M A NEWBIE AND HONESTLY WTF DID I DO??? WISH I COULD JUST JUMP OUTTA THE CAR AND KICK YOUR ASS 

like honking a billion times is just gonna make people panic :|||

also narcissistic mom stfu 



Sugaryy said:


> We're not able to get any meat and vegetables at the store cause they're covered with plastic so idk what we're gonna do



ya'll ever thought of cannibalism 

seriously tho hopefully u guys are able to get the stuff you need ;3 maybe there's some food banks and stuff near you?


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

Honestly dreading flying to Sweden. Corona's complicating things this year and the flight is 15 hours long including layover. 

A very minor complaint, but the drink selection there is mostly carbonated and I don't want bubbles in my water, especially when I'm just arriving after such a long trip.


----------



## Llunavale (May 31, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> ... the drink selection there is mostly carbonated and I don't want bubbles in my water ...



Sparkling water is a truly cursed concept.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 31, 2020)

I forgot about some of the uneducated people from high school that still linger on my Facebook. Block block block.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

xara said:


> Spoiler: triggering
> 
> 
> 
> im not in a good place. i hate mental illness so, so so so much. i can never get a handle on it. the meds never work. therapy never works. why does nothing ever ****ing work. i’m doing what i’m supposed to. i’m doing what everybody says to. and it doesn’t help. it doesnt go away. it’ll never go away and i’m so so so tired. i just wanna go. i don’t wanna do this anymore. i’ll never stop feeling like this and i just can’t. what is the point? why am i here? what the hell does it matter. this world is so, so ugly and i feel so trapped in a body and a life that i don’t want and that i didn’t ask for. i don’t feel real at all and i just wanna go. if i wasn’t such a coward, i would’ve gone years ago and i’m so mad that i didn’t. it gets worse every year and i don’t think i wanna be here much longer. i have people expecting things of me and i just dont care. who gives a **** if i don’t graduate from high school if i don’t plan on making it to 20. my grandmother always harps at me about not taking care of myself and how my organs might shut down like bro i’m literally ****ing begging. i am begging for them to shut down and just take me out. the thought of having to live any longer is starting to terrify me more than dying does.



Hey friend, I’m sorry you’re feeling this way.  I can relate.  If you ever need to vent or anything I’m all ears.  Just know that you will make it, and that the pain doesn’t last forever.  Your friends are here for you and we love you.


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2020)

still haven't eaten anything today


----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

not drunk enough


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 31, 2020)

Tired of living the way I do and I almost feel like starting over. But I'm not 100% sure if I want to do that either cause I would have no sense of direction.


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 31, 2020)

Body image


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 31, 2020)

I just saw a thread with the apple hat diy, now i can't find it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2020)

Just working on moving wears me out. The stairs make it worse.


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2020)

can only have 8 inclines on our island


----------



## Kuroh (May 31, 2020)

Bruh... Too many people don't go out of their way to educate themselves on important things


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

Nevermind.  Not important


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 1, 2020)

why am i always FREEZING


----------



## biibii (Jun 1, 2020)

wish i had more friends / related more to people my age :/


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

loneliness


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 1, 2020)

mosquitos


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 1, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> mosquitos


omf same, my mom says its bc of my blood type?? ;-;


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

I would like to be able to consistently talk to people/make friends


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 1, 2020)

Woke up super early today because Comedy Central here in my country listed in their program a TV show which they didn't air since 12 freaking years and now I have to found out that they changed said program in the last minute and instead of today they gonna show it on Wednesday. I hate Mondays...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

_Are there raccoons in my attic again?!_


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 1, 2020)

Shop threads are dead right now.


----------



## aericell (Jun 1, 2020)

-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2020)

Impossible to sleep when it's so bright in your home ugh. Also so much dread revising my essay I just wanna die.



Spoiler: slight tw recent events with protests and stuff



First, I do not support any kind of racism and police brutality. I stand with peaceful protesters, though I understand why people do as they do in these times with violence. Second, I'm definitely not "privileged white af cis male heterosexual", of any kind. Third, Trump is a complete idiot with his tweets about things.

But yeah seeing recent social media hate and targeting against supposedly "white af privileged persons" and what some sees a neutrality just because you don't reblog/comment/take a stance etc. Do you wanna know? Because poc's exclude a lot of people and comb over everyone in the same take when they just want to take a stance, but are afraid of being targeted and that they have to ask for "permission" and being "invited" to even write or use something(symbols) they do. Honestly, as long as you educate, inform yourself, be genuine and fight for what's right I don't see the issue. Sure, there are probably a lot of people who don't know and just join the bandwagon but that is even worse than being neutral, imo.

Also the "you're white this doesn't affect you so u don't care" mentality. Yes they are trying to care and you are not helping with these messages and assumptions. Don't hate on social media because that one person might be "white af". You don't know their ancestry, ethnicity, how and where they grew up and what they know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2020)

I have a lot of personal problems with this site, but I couldn’t share them anywhere on this site. The Blog Tree no longer exists, this thread doesn’t allow discussing them, and creating threads about your personal problems is bad for the forum. I can post them publicly on another site if I want to get my message clear, but chances are, I could come off as smearing this site rather than legitimately discussing my problems (even if I do not intend to smear it), and that would hurt this site, therefore I can’t do it off-site either.

I’m not complaining about my personal problems here. I’m complaining about how I can’t share them anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2020)

Spoiler: slightly more rant tw



Okay wow, people really need to stop being so passive-aggressive and post stuff they probably do themselves. Just unfollow/block people and hashtags if you don't want to see *things* these times. Really thinking of unfollowing some accounts because they are ****posting things about "white privileges" when they just assume everyone is posing... like ok.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 1, 2020)

i broke my macbook and I don’t know what to do or how to tell my mom


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

This broken double clicking mouse is driving me insane.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 1, 2020)

Things that make me panic include
- whether "bar" is actually "bara" or "barg"
- whether "meter" or "m" mean the same thing or not
- if "gal" is "ImpGal" or "gallon" < especially fun when you have to guess which one the manufacturer meant
- if I'm getting the distinction between "kW" and "KW" correctly.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 1, 2020)

Someone stole my 5 million bells on acnh


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 1, 2020)

"Pride month" is here and the framing of a bunch of very diverse/different people as anything approximating a "community" is bothering me as much as ever.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 1, 2020)

What kind of a world are we living in these days


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

my best friend's dog has been having seizures and even when she was on the medicine for it she still had one and I'm so worried..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

I meant to sleep about 2-3 hours ago, but here I am now. Oh no.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 1, 2020)

how much worse can this year get


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2020)

Made up scenarios that involve some past distressing experiences. Keeps on replaying in my mind like a tape recorder. 

Also still upset about what happened the other day with my mom.


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Jun 1, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Made up scenarios that involve some past distressing experiences. Keeps on replaying in my mind like a tape recorder.
> 
> Also still upset about what happened the other day with my mom.


What happened ?!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2020)

acnh.eclipse said:


> What happened ?!



Well, it was the usual I suppose - my mom was being narcissistic and was relentless about it. Though yesterday's incident just still clings to me. Just mocking me in the car and saying that I couldn't do it, etc. Things like that. ;|


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## mogyay (Jun 1, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Well, it was the usual I suppose - my mom was being narcissistic and was relentless about it. Though yesterday's incident just still clings to me. Just mocking me in the car and saying that I couldn't do it, etc. Things like that. ;|



love u bb : (

i am too warm to sleep at night lately, i'm hoping this new fan will help


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Jun 1, 2020)

mogyay said:


> love u bb : (
> 
> i am too warm to sleep at night lately, i'm hoping this new fan will help


Love VESTA she’s a queen


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

_is it really that big of a deal I changed my pfp to Tom? I just wanted a change smh_


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hey friend, I’m sorry you’re feeling this way.  I can relate.  If you ever need to vent or anything I’m all ears.  Just know that you will make it, and that the pain doesn’t last forever.  Your friends are here for you and we love you.



thank you, friend <3


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

Put on makeup today for the first time in months and now my face is irritated.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

i have like one spot under my chin where the razor missed smh gonna have to shave that off


----------



## metswee (Jun 1, 2020)

Its real fun to be a poc in america and worry about you or your family being caught outside after a 5 pm curfew


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 1, 2020)

Spoiler



lmao if i do something wrong tell me _nicely,_ stop being condescending 
I will educate myself ofc but sometimes i dont know that what i did was wrong so pointing it out in like one sentence isn't that hard!! no need to drag me or cancel me or whatever! 
im definitely open to change but sometimes yall really think people are static huh


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 1, 2020)

Spoiler: politics.



The audacity of a lot of people on social media to assume that everybody cares about their opinion. I understand the need for good activism and for people to understand the issues, but most of the posts I've seen about the issue seem more performative than anything, like people are trying to prove that they're woke instead of actually doing anything. Particularly, well-meaning white people who are posting stuff like "we should listen to POC" and then proceeding to post their own angry rants instead of letting POC speak their mind or, at the very least, share things from a POC perspective. Part of my frustration may just be me being tired of seeing these posts, but this is also coming from somebody who's been in toxic activist circles full of people who don't necessarily care about minority rights and are more or less just angry people using social justice as an outlet for their frustrations. Which I understand, to an extent. It's hard when you want to do the right thing and you feel guilty that you can't do anything about it. Lashing out at people feels like you're getting something done. But it's not that simple and it never is. Sometimes we have to accept that we can't solve every single injustice on our own, no matter how mad it makes us. But that doesn't mean we shouldn't try. We just have to understand how that gets done and channel our anger into efficiency and productivity.


----------



## biibii (Jun 1, 2020)

my mom married such a ****ing jerk bro damn


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Nevermind.  I’m okay now


----------



## Taj (Jun 1, 2020)

My sister and father got into a huge fight. Lots of screaming and dad telling her to move out, and sister accusing of him of getting what he wants because he’s a white man(????? She said it not me). A bunch of other stressors tied into it but that’s the most basic rundown. Did I mention it was 5:30 in the morning?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

Spoiler



In the past few days, I've learned some disturbing things that make me question humanity even more than I already did, which I didn't know was possible.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2020)

people half my age being passive-aggressive on social medias.... this is a time to spread love and stand together no matter who you are


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 2, 2020)

I need more heart crystals


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

I really don’t like politics man. If there’s anything remotely related to that subject, nothing good comes out of it. Most of the time, I see politicians pointing fingers at each other when it does little to nothing to solving a problem. You don’t need to bring up a person’s past to prove a point. If they apologized, that’s great and we should move on. It feels a little bit like children tattle taling each other but full grown adults.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2020)

when will people realize that these violent actions are only firing up trump and making him more aggressive.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m so stressed. Politics are everywhere. Politics are stressful. Politics are confusing. I don’t feel safe. I’m scared that I’m a bad person for trying to ignore everything because it stresses me out and makes me confused.

I just want to go to sleep forever. I constantly live in fear of the world and myself.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2020)

After the recent beatings in Dallas and Portland, I don’t feel safe going to the cities anymore. And the government isn’t doing anything to control the riots.

I also can’t believe how polarized people have gotten. It’s now at the point where even opposing violence is going to offend people. And you can’t be neutral or indifferent when a heated argument comes. I remember that there were many issues you can be indifferent to or even take either side on, and if it goes out of control, a mediator can break the dispute. Now this is no longer the case.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 2, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I really don’t like politics man. If there’s anything remotely related to that subject, nothing good comes out of it. Most of the time, I see politicians pointing fingers at each other when it does little to nothing to solving a problem. You don’t need to bring up a person’s past to prove a point. If they apologized, that’s great and we should move on. It feels a little bit like children tattle taling each other but full grown adults.


No politician has your best interests in mind. The just want to screw you over in a way that sounds good to you. Regardless of what side.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> After the recent beatings in Dallas and Portland, I don’t feel safe going to the cities anymore. And the government isn’t doing anything to control the riots.
> 
> I also can’t believe how polarized people have gotten. It’s now at the point where even opposing violence is going to offend people. And you can’t be neutral or indifferent when a heated argument comes. I remember that there were many issues you can be indifferent to or even take either side on, and if it goes out of control, a mediator can break the dispute. Now this is no longer the case.


That's when you try to change the subject.


----------



## Luciaaaa (Jun 2, 2020)

Unsure how much worse this year can get ):


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Feeling no motivation to do anything rn..


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 2, 2020)

I can't ****in take this much longer.

I bust my *** off at work, and for what? A not living wage, a car I can't drive cause who knows if I can afford insurance with these deep hour cuts on and off again in a period of weeks or months. Coworkers being lazy and have no consequences for it, and my manager KNOWS that worker is lazy and doesn't deserve the hours he gets yet he's getting the same amount as me, I suspect more. I also suspect that I and the other closer are getting the least amount of hours.

Not only that, but half the time I can't go on a damn break cause there's too much work to do, I'd rather keep doing work even at the cost of my health (cause I'm skipping meals often) cause it's too much. Once again today I had a bunch of work to do, not enough time and the stuff I did manage is half-***ed. The department isn't as clean as it could be, things are not orderly, I also forgot to check the out-of-dates for the pizza case.

The thing that really set me off today was my parents. They keep gettin mad at me cause I keep buying muffins. Like, what's the issue? Let me buy some **** muffins let me have these little few things I enjoy. When I wake up in the morning nothing motivates me. What's the point of getting out of bed? Life sucks ***** rn and I just hate everythin. There is no point of gettin out of bed. Nothing motivates me, hardly anythin brings me any real joy. I don't want to get out of bed, but if I have muffins and wake up at a reasonable time (which sometimes I don't) then I can start my day by eating somethin I actually like. I've lost near all appetite for almost all foods. I don't want to eat anymore unless it's somethin I like, which is very few things. I skip out on lunch constantly, almost everyday cause there's nothing I want to eat. And the stuff I do eat that isn't dinner, is ****. Muffins, seasoned crackers or some other chocolate thing. I've made my self sick of eating cookies and brownies (not literal sick just no longer liking it even thou I love brownies). Food I used to like, I don't anymore.

I hate myself. I've given up on doing anythin productive or good. I had a list of stuff I wanted to do but I tore it down today out of anger. I just have to admit it myself that I won't do anythin productive for a very long time, even if for my benefit, health or mental.

I feel like crying alot more often over smaller things I won't normally cry about. Stress is makin me overly sensitive and my first reaction is to cry, usually followed by hitting things (if I can) out of anger. I hate crying, it doesn't do anythin, nothing changes. I'm emotionally weak and I absolutely hate that about myself.

I don't want to talk to my parents about any if this either cause when I do vent to them they usually say nothing, don't care, or get mad at me for somethin. There's no point. There's no point to do anythin in my life anymore. I have to bait myself to get out of bed with food, how pathetic. I don't want to get out of bed.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2020)

Dealing with a _lot_ of negative headspace and reconsidering what I want to do in life.  :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2020)

Can't sleep yeeeee
Doesn't help that every time my dog wakes up he's panting which shakes the whole bed. Yeah a softly vibrating bed will def help me fall asleep.


On a better (albeit prob worse) note I've pretty much gone into complete social isolation. I barely even get on here anymore. If I tried to pay attention to everything going on rn I would go insane. It's best for me to just hide away with my pupper and play AC and watch old game shows and draw. Ignorance really is bliss. Now if only I wasn't constantly depressed and sleep deprived.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 3, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I can't ****in take this much longer.
> 
> I bust my *** off at work, and for what? A not living wage, a car I can't drive cause who knows if I can afford insurance with these deep hour cuts on and off again in a period of weeks or months. Coworkers being lazy and have no consequences for it, and my manager KNOWS that worker is lazy and doesn't deserve the hours he gets yet he's getting the same amount as me, I suspect more. I also suspect that I and the other closer are getting the least amount of hours.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat at work, they get away with that, because you do most of the work. You have to give yourself something to look forward to, plus you don't want to go to sleep angry.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Jun 3, 2020)

Spoiler: yay



after the mess that I was a few weeks ago I went to the doctor who said I might have depression, but he didn’t want to give me medicine because he wanted me to try being positive to see if that would help first

There’s nothing to be positive about lmao

I’m starting to feel worse thanks to the stuff going on (even though I’m not American, which is good I guess?) so I’m definitely asking for medicine next time I go ;;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Quarantine may as well just be my life now... I was already staying home most of the time before the pandemic happened.
But now the world is scarier than ever and I want to stay inside even more.

However, there's another thing... I know that someday I will be forced to get a job... and the reason will not be happy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2020)

my package is apparently MIA since it supposedly left belgium like... ok...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 3, 2020)

grkbr not another period


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 3, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm in the same boat at work, they get away with that, because you do most of the work. You have to give yourself something to look forward to, plus you don't want to go to sleep angry.



I try to give myself somethin to look forward to, but somehow my parents still messed it up (which is actually why I'm on this thread again). That and there's really near to nothing I enjoy anymore and can do normally.



Spoiler: I'm mad about muffins again



Last night I left out a chocolate chip muffin for my sister and a double chocolate muffin for myself, and the rest of the muffins out cause my dad got mad that I would be taking up 'valuable freezer space' for muffins. I told him I was gonna freeze them but after he got mad at me I just left them out.

This morning I find out he does put them in the freezer, but he does it wrong. He put the one I was going to eat IN THE FREEZER, leaving me with none. He also eats one of them that was for my sister. I had offered to buy them muffins before and they said they didn't want any, so I offered to buy my sister some and she wanted some. My parents prob didn't want cause they thought my department bakes them. Which I also don't get, they don't want to eat food prepped by people like that, so now that they found out it's from a factory they don't want them??? But everything's else they eat is the same, FROM A FACTORY. Anyway, he eats the ones I got for my sister, puts one of mine, that I left out on the counter for me, in the damn freezer and I wake up to frozen muffins. Great. Just great. The one thing I look forward to, to get out of bed at a reasonable time, they ****in messed up. It was so easy, put the ones I DIDN'T LEAVE OUT ON THE COUNTER FOR THE MORNING, in the freezer, WHY DID HE PUT THE ONES I WANT IN THE FREEZER.

It is to early to be ****ed off in the morning. I can't even enjoy some god **** stupid muffins. What's the ****in point anymore.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I try to give myself somethin to look forward to, but somehow my parents still messed it up (which is actually why I'm on this thread again). That and there's really near to nothing I enjoy anymore and can do normally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sorry about your muffins. You deserve to have something to look forward to, no matter how small. It’s also very kind of you to think of your sister while you are going through a tough time yourself. I’m sure she can appreciate the gesture even though your dad ended up eating it. Maybe try to see if you can find something to pick up that you two can enjoy together after you get back home


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 3, 2020)

Just had a passive-aggressive conversation with my uncle about my plans for college.


----------



## Zane (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm so tired and I've only been back at work for 3 days ;;


----------



## sigh (Jun 3, 2020)

i hate this hot weather so much. so much bro. to my core. cold weather come back i'm sweaty and uncomfortable


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

idek why I'm active here, I guess it's because discord been stagnant recently, but being here feels pointless sometimes


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 4, 2020)

hhgbh i want to finish my animation so bad but i can't do it
and i don't want to tell my dad i can't finish it UGH


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 4, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I try to give myself somethin to look forward to, but somehow my parents still messed it up (which is actually why I'm on this thread again). That and there's really near to nothing I enjoy anymore and can do normally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe sticky note yours next time? I've microwaved a frozen chocolate muffin before. Not ideal, but decent.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

I woke up at 1 AM which means I have to wait maaaaany hours before I can do anything that isn't by myself. The worst part is I always feel horribly unwell after all the waiting since I spend those hours on my laptop/3DS/Switch.


----------



## aericell (Jun 4, 2020)

My professor got me in touch with someone who needs private tutoring but I have to negotiate a price with them and I have no idea what my tutoring is worth. I've only worked at the drop-in tutoring lab at my school and that rate was like 60% of these rates I'm finding online


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 4, 2020)

I just realised I have made SO many little mistakes in my assignment I handed in earlier this week. Now that I actually have time to properly revise the lecture content I've realised I rearranged some crucial equations wrong and also used the wrong equations. Pls forgive me project partners.....lets hope they don't notice. Then in an individual assignment I forgot to do something that would've made my calculations correct. Ffs I'm such an idiot


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Spoiler: These late night thoughts are starting to concern me



I hate looking at myself. I always have. I don't like being photographed and I don't like looking in mirrors (but I have to anyway). I don't hate myself, I just hate seeing myself. What does that even mean? _


Spoiler: ...



Why have I also been telling myself I wish I wasn't a human?


_


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

i’m so nauseous rn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2020)

First severe thunderstorm we've had this year and it wakes me up at like 5:30am 

Though that's not what's bothering me. Im dreading having to take my dog out. I'm sure he needs to go out really badly but omg it's raining so much outside, not to mention the thunder has been so loud he actually started laying on top of me lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 4, 2020)

bruh as i'm working on my university assignments it's starting to feel more and more doable However... i have an exam next week and i know nothing and if i fail that i can't get a complete grade for any of this so i low key feel like it's not worth even putting any effort into any of this because i will fail anyway.


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Internet is so slow...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

My mouse keeps not responding and it is angering me. I hope I just need to change the battery... But also _how do I get this stupid battery out? It's like it's stuck._


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2020)

Been feeling sick for a good two hours. Hoping it passes soon.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

My work is reopening next week and I really don’t want to go back because I’ve felt for a while that they don’t respect me enough there. But at the same time I know it’s good for me to go out and do things.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2020)

bad eggs ruining peaceful demonstrations.. you do realize you're an open goal for trump and basically provokes him to be more violent etc. i stand and support peace - not looting, throwing bricks and arson.


----------



## pochy (Jun 4, 2020)

i'm stressed bc it feels like life is coming at me too fast and i haven't been able to properly enjoy being a teen yet


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 4, 2020)

I want cute art but no one will help me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2020)

Stupid headache ughhhh need to take meds for it before mom gets outta bed or she'll rant lmfao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> I want cute art but no one will help me


What kinda art you lookin for? Anything specific?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What kinda art you lookin for? Anything specific?



cute chibi of my acnh resident


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2020)

I came here for a reason whoops


Gettin irritated about my dog constantly wiping his nose/face on my blanket and licking my blanket. I don't appreciate my bed being wet all over the place.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



MayorSophie23 said:


> cute chibi of my acnh resident


Hmmm do you have a thread for it? I might check it out


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I came here for a reason whoops
> 
> 
> Gettin irritated about my dog constantly wiping his nose/face on my blanket and licking my blanket. I don't appreciate my bed being wet all over the place.
> ...



yes I do


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2020)

I just don’t get it. Why is it considered offensive to not be with the protesters fully? They used to criticize only people who are against the protests. Now they criticize people who wouldn’t even join the protests. I also don’t understand why it’s offensive to be neutral to the protests or not allow discussions of them.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 4, 2020)

My summer job was cancelled


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2020)

Phew, I'm tired. Feel like I don't have enough stamina and usually feel burnt out. Probably some bad habits of mine too, but the rituals I have aren't helping. ;;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 4, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I just don’t get it. Why is it considered offensive to not be with the protesters fully? They used to criticize only people who are against the protests. Now they criticize people who wouldn’t even join the protests. I also don’t understand why it’s offensive to be neutral to the protests or not allow discussions of them.


Is it a discussion here? If it isn't I'd prefer it not to be.



Spoiler



The riot fire at the precinct may have destroyed evidence the other police were going to use to charge those involved with murder and manslaughter. Such as body can footage and contradictory statements from their reports.


----------



## Lazybums (Jun 4, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I try to give myself somethin to look forward to, but somehow my parents still messed it up (which is actually why I'm on this thread again). That and there's really near to nothing I enjoy anymore and can do normally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry you have to go through that.
It seems your parents don't really care about you at all especially given your work circumstance. 

I suggest to leave your work an apply for unemployment but for coronavirus and just say you had to leave work due to an employee being infected etc.

Yes the online form will take an hr+ to complete but it's worth it and they'll give an extra $600 for each household member. 

I've applied since I have to help my parents out since I used to work part time since the pandemic so I understand your delima especially to one's own health physically and mentally.

I hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2020)

I thought I already told ya'll that I won't be attending your school so quit sending me these bloody emails I'VE COMMITTED ALREADY YOU ****S


----------



## Soigne (Jun 4, 2020)

disinterested in my life again.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 4, 2020)

Soigne said:


> disinterested in my life again.


That's what fiction is for.


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

my brain keeps going to places i do Not want it going and i’m sTRESSED


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 4, 2020)

xara said:


> my brain keeps going to places i do Not want it going and i’m sTRESSED





Reginald Fairfield said:


> That's what fiction is for.


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

so i know you probably said this absentmindedly but this is probably the most helpful thing anyone’s ever said in regards to one of my problems so uh,, thank you lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 4, 2020)

xara said:


> so i know you probably said this absentmindedly but this is probably the most helpful thing anyone’s ever said in regards to one of my problems so uh,, thank you lmao


If it's a problem that can't be dealt with at that moment, distance and regroup, attack it with a different frame of mind later while refreshed.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Nevermind, who cares


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

_I better *not* be getting sick now._


----------



## Lazybums (Jun 5, 2020)

I am so upset and pissed rn I can't-!
These god damn protesters...
I know that there are good people doing protest out there and do BLM do matter but these people are destroying property stores, looting etc.

My family's small business got looted and destroyed by a fire set by the protests and I don't even know what we're going to do now.

I'm crying rn

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

And this during when there's coronavirus taxes now included in malls/small business stores


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2020)

i feel invisible. i’m so tired.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 5, 2020)

I wish I had cute art


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 5, 2020)

I wish I had enough tbt to buy cute art


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Spoiler bc kinda embarrassing ig



I have so many stretch marks and it makes me feel so bad about my image..


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 5, 2020)

Spoiler: its a bit personal,, dont read if u dont like blood



You ever just wake up in a pool of your own blood? I was already a bit annoyed before I even went to bed last night, a bit being a heavy understatement here, buuut I digress. Anyhow, yesterday afternoon I had started my cycle and it was already bad from the start. But when I go to sleep at night sometimes, it misses the pad for some reason and I literally just wake up covered in blood. It is so aggravating and although the problem has already been solved, my cramps are really painful despite literally just waking up. I don’t wanna be awake lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

I FREAKING HATE MY LIFE SO MUCH


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 5, 2020)

W-4 FORM??? TAXES??? ELIGIBILITY FORMS AND ALL THAT CRAP??? WHAT THE **** ARE THEY???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Gettin irritated about my dog constantly wiping his nose/face on my blanket and licking my blanket. I don't appreciate my bed being wet all over the place.



To add onto this, when I got out of the shower and walked into my room it smelled like a dog in there. I really hate that smell. But guess what? Our washing machine has been down for months so I can't even wash anything.

So basically life is like "oh you wanna wash your bedding so it doesn't reek of dog smell? Well that's too damn bad you'll just have to live w it "


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

A tropical storm is coming this Sunday and I'm scared..


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 5, 2020)

my computer science professors are not even thinking about adjusting any sort of policies for their finals and are still making all of us take the final even though literally all the other professors have made some sort of adjustment regarding either grading scales or assignments. and they're not changing any part of their grading scale either like WHy are you lIKE THAT


----------



## sigh (Jun 5, 2020)

"people choose to be gay/bi/etc"

this is so ugly. so ugly. shut up. i can't believe people are this narrow minded in the year 2020, like how do you even function with this small of a brain. i want to rant about this **** so bad right now but like. i'll bite my tongue. i hate bigots


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 5, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> A tropical storm is coming this Sunday and I'm scared..


Friggin' fustercluck of disasters.


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

The pen on my drawing tablet died while I was practicing drawing. How inconvenient, I really wanted to draw on my tablet...Now I have to wait until it’s fully charged.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

people should probably look before they swipe lol, tired of ppl instantly vanishing


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 6, 2020)

my 11 y/o cousin has sung nothing but Happier and Believer for the past 3 months & im fully convinced i will never be able to enjoy these songs again


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Not important


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2020)

My head is pounding. 





Sugaryy said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler bc kinda embarrassing ig
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many stretch marks and it makes me feel so bad about my image..



There is nothing wrong with this and you shouldn't feel bad about it.





Seona said:


> Spoiler: its a bit personal,, dont read if u dont like blood
> 
> 
> 
> You ever just wake up in a pool of your own blood? I was already a bit annoyed before I even went to bed last night, a bit being a heavy understatement here, buuut I digress. Anyhow, yesterday afternoon I had started my cycle and it was already bad from the start. But when I go to sleep at night sometimes, it misses the pad for some reason and I literally just wake up covered in blood. It is so aggravating and although the problem has already been solved, my cramps are really painful despite literally just waking up. I don’t wanna be awake lol.


​This sounds so distressing. 
Needing to take care of something the second you wake up is the worst.





xSuperMario64x said:


> To add onto this, when I got out of the shower and walked into my room it smelled like a dog in there. I really hate that smell. But guess what? Our washing machine has been down for months so I can't even wash anything.
> 
> So basically life is like "oh you wanna wash your bedding so it doesn't reek of dog smell? Well that's too damn bad you'll just have to live w it "



If I were you I would splurge on a new bedding set and find a way to keep the door shut. I've four cats and do not let them in my room because I don't want them on my sheets. I love them but they like to sleep on my pillows and it causes my skin to breakout.   





Sulky said:


> "people choose to be gay/bi/etc"
> 
> this is so ugly. so ugly. shut up. i can't believe people are this narrow minded in the year 2020, like how do you even function with this small of a brain. i want to rant about this **** so bad right now but like. i'll bite my tongue. i hate bigots



I find those close-minded remarks hilarious. While I wouldn't wish to be straight now, I did spend ages 11-25 wishing that I was. Imagine if it were something you could just switch off.

You're more than welcome to vent.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 6, 2020)

Having existential crisis alot more and racism rn honestly.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 6, 2020)

One of my dogs had surgery the other day to get two lumps removed, suspected to be breast cancer. She seems to be recovering okay, but she also seems really down. She can't jump on anything for two weeks, and she literally jumps on anything, including the bar stools that are 6 times her height. So that makes it hard to suddenly tell her _not _jump on anything, while our other dog gets to do anything. Her stitches look incredibly sore as well, as she had a reaction to the bandages that she had on immediately after the surgery which probably aggravated the wound even further. I just hope that they heal over the coming weeks  I feel so sorry for her </3


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> One of my dogs had surgery the other day to get two lumps removed, suspected to be breast cancer. She seems to be recovering okay, but she also seems really down. She can't jump on anything for two weeks, and she literally jumps on anything, including the bar stools that are 6 times her height. So that makes it hard to suddenly tell her _not _jump on anything, while our other dog gets to do anything. Her stitches look incredibly sore as well, as she had a reaction to the bandages that she had on immediately after the surgery which probably aggravated the wound even further. I just hope that they heal over the coming weeks  I feel so sorry for her </3



I’m really sorry about this, Nessa.  Having pets that are injured can be stressful.  I have a cat that has diabetes that requires shots everyday, but I don’t think I’ve ever had a pet with something like this.  I hope she feels better and recovers soon.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 6, 2020)

Once again, rude awakenings.

I thought my dad had short circuited the house but it might actually the dumb **** neighbors who have frickin tall bamboo. This is a repeat occurence of the bamboo not only taking out power lines but one time it caught fire. I need the noise of the AC to sleep, so now I'm awake earlier than I normally am. Also with the power out I can't make any breakfast or lunch. Who needs food anyway?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If I were you I would splurge on a new bedding set and find a way to keep the door shut. I've four cats and do not let them in my room because I don't want them on my sheets. I love them but they like to sleep on my pillows and it causes my skin to breakout.


I'm not allergic to him or anything, and he's only four months old so I'm sure eventually he will chill out a bit (I would hope he stops doing it but apparently my mom's dog licks her bed too. What a dumby). Keeping the door shut would be interesting, cause I actually have it shut to keep him *in* my room (if I just let him roam the house he will pick up every ball of cat hair he can find).

Yknow everyone is like OMG I LOVE PUPPIES SO MUCH but like. Are you kidding? They're so ridiculous to take care of. They're practically a human toddler. Kittens aren't anywhere near this ridiculous to care for lol.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> "people choose to be gay/bi/etc"
> 
> this is so ugly. so ugly. shut up. i can't believe people are this narrow minded in the year 2020, like how do you even function with this small of a brain. i want to rant about this **** so bad right now but like. i'll bite my tongue. i hate bigots


I was too tired to comment on this earlier, but this literally made me want to throw my laptop against the wall. so so so ignorant. and then I’m reminded that there are still tons of people in the world who actually think this way. how are people so stupid. I remember when I was younger I literally could not even comprehend that there was any kind of argument against people being lgbtq. and honestly I still don’t really get how people can be this ignorant ugh.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

tf why do i keep chewing on tape


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2020)

My neighbours are having a party in their garden right now. Not only does it violate social distancing rules but I can hear their music over my TV - and I'm on the opposite side of the house!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

argh my drawing backgrounds are dumb stupid


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My neighbours are having a party in their garden right now. Not only does it violate social distancing rules but I can hear their music over my TV - and I'm on the opposite side of the house!



That’s rude of them. Can they learn to keep it down?

Yeah, stuff like that annoys me too. I used to live in apartments (which is bad if next-door neighbors play loud music), but as of 2010, that is no longer the case. Even when I lived in actual houses, I still heard loud music from other houses in the backyards. Now I live out in the country, so if anybody is having a loud music party, I can’t hear it in any part if the house (or even outside).


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 6, 2020)

Yesterday at work, other employees: Let's make everythin easy for the closer, lets keep the place clean and do as much as we can so the closer has it easy tonight.
I worked the mid that day.

Today: skrew the closer, *manager makes opener leave earlier than normal* I come in with 3 racks of stuff to do, not to mention ALL the cleaning I have to do by myself, along with phone orders, in store orders, packing, stocking pulling the floor more stuff I don't feel like typing out. Basically it's alot for one person. Me. I'm the closer tonight.

They wanna make everythin easy for the other closer cause, what? She complains, she's older? I keep my mouth shut at the appropriate times and I get treated like this. Being young makes my job easier? I get joint discomfort daily now. I have an injury. I get tired more easily. My health is the lowest it's ever been in all my life.

But ofcourse if I speak up I'm going to be seen as having an attitude problem and being rude to my manager, and my manager will be more than happy to say that to the next job I apply to.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 6, 2020)

couple'a panic attacks today


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh man, stomach aches sure suck. : (


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

i feel like **** constantly and its getting harder to ignore


----------



## rianne (Jun 6, 2020)

I’ve been breaking out in stress hives for the past five days because of things beyond my control.

Needless to say, I’m going to schedule an appointment with my therapist because I genuinely do not feel as if things will improve if I continue on like this.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 7, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Once again, rude awakenings.
> 
> I thought my dad had short circuited the house but it might actually the dumb **** neighbors who have frickin tall bamboo. This is a repeat occurence of the bamboo not only taking out power lines but one time it caught fire. I need the noise of the AC to sleep, so now I'm awake earlier than I normally am. Also with the power out I can't make any breakfast or lunch. Who needs food anyway?


No muffins?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

ok this is probably really stupid but it's been bothering me all day. my dad gave my phone number to his buddy's daughter bc apparently she wants to play tennis with me (or maybe he just talked her into it, idk). and yes i know it's good to be social, but i feel really uncomfortable being forced into social situations, especially with people i don't even know. i don't want to seem rude so of course i replied to her when she messaged me, but in reality i do not want to meet up with her and i'm super stressed out about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My neighbours are having a party in their garden right now. Not only does it violate social distancing rules but I can hear their music over my TV - and I'm on the opposite side of the house!


I had a neighbor that made me want to buy large, ear covering headphones. You don't want to be the one to call the cops on them. You also don't want to find kitchen knives in the back yard after a manic episode.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2020)

I just hope the cancel culture dies. This article definitely proves this point:









						The Cancel Culture Is Ruthless
					

It can happen in a moment of time. One ill-advised tweet. One poorly worded post. One foolish act in public. And that’s it. You are branded. You are marked. You




					townhall.com
				




If you think being part of the cancel culture is morally right, please explain why. It’s one thing to boycott a business or fire someone for what they did wrong, but if you hold a grudge against them forever, why should we forgive you? I may have boycotted some businesses for making a decision I don’t like, but I couldn’t dwell on it for too long.


----------



## sigh (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: ignore



i'm scared i'm going to become an alcoholic like my dad because i've been drinking like every day as a way to feel good and it's definitely not a way to escape reality but it just........it feels so GOOD and i'm happy and talkative after and say stupid things and idk. i don't want to be just like him, or even my mom who i love with my whole heart, but she has her own vices that i wish i could help her with. i don't want to become the person i've been afraid of becoming - which is .....  both of them honestly. i want to be different.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 7, 2020)

They keep giving me tube tops.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Sulky said:


> Spoiler: ignore
> 
> 
> 
> i'm scared i'm going to become an alcoholic like my dad because i've been drinking like every day as a way to feel good and it's definitely not a way to escape reality but it just........it feels so GOOD and i'm happy and talkative after and say stupid things and idk. i don't want to be just like him, or even my mom who i love with my whole heart, but she has her own vices that i wish i could help her with. i don't want to become the person i've been afraid of becoming - which is .....  both of them honestly. i want to be different.


When I enjoy a bubbly, it's usually a hard soda or two at the end of the work week, not every week either.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Tea



So, my parents force their beliefs on me. When I was 12, I came out to them as bisexual. I told my mom and she said that I was too young to even be thinking about that, but my psychiatrists have said 12-14 is when people stary exploring themselves. I told my dad and he gave me the whole "It was Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve". 
My parents are mildly Christian. After a few long hard months of exploring myself, I found out my religion. I told my parents that I was spiritual, not religious. My mom said if you worship nature, why not worship who made nature. I was highly agitated. I then asked my dad if I could not say the blessing at dinner anymore to exercise my freedom of religion. On multiple occasions afterwards, I was forced to say the blessing. His excuse was "I want you to have a connection with God."
A few years after that, I discovered that I am gay. I am at the point in my life where I can't tell my parents that without having a blowup (we are a dysfunctional family).
My BFF is also exploring herself, and she also can't tell her parents anything because her parents are worse than mine.

Anyways, just wanted to rant


----------



## rianne (Jun 7, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> _snip_



Hey there — I know I’m just some stranger on the internet but I’d just like you to know you’re incredibly brave for standing by who you truly are and believe in, regardless if it’s unsatisfactory and unpleasant in your parents’ eyes. What ultimately matters imo is being able to look in the mirror and know you’re trying to live life as your authentic self as much as possible.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

rianne said:


> Hey there — I know I’m just some stranger on the internet but I’d just like you to know you’re incredibly brave for standing by who you truly are and believe in, regardless if it’s unsatisfactory and unpleasant in your parents’ eyes. What ultimately matters imo is being able to look in the mirror and know you’re trying to live life as your authentic self as much as possible.


Awww, tysm! ❤


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I had a neighbor that made me want to buy large, ear covering headphones. You don't want to be the one to call the cops on them. You also don't want to find kitchen knives in the back yard after a manic episode.



Only after reading this comment about earphones did I remember I've foam earplugs somewhere. Could have used those last night! 

They would start WW3 if I did call the police. Someone (not me!) once reported them to the RSPCA for mistreating their dogs, and they just assumed it was me and came over to give me hell for it.


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 7, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Spoiler: Tea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say try to not concentrate or worry too much about it. Your parents don't need all that information right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: tw racism that bothers me and stuff



people using "race" in casual conversations like people would be neanderthal, cro-magnon etc. based on their skin colour...that definitely creates racism if anything. ethnicity would be the things to say to be fair and it's kinda amusing the US is still these days registering your ethnicity as a race and people legitimately allows it..maybe stop keeping track of such **** and work on that level


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> No muffins?



No I had them frozen and didn't get them out to thaw that morning.

The power did eventually turn back on like an hour later. Luckily I was able to fall back asleep considering I only had like 4 hours of sleep before the power went off and woke me up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler



I wanted to change my signature suggesting that people who engage in the cancel culture should be lobotomized since they will never forgive celebrities or businesses for one little thing, but I don’t want to receive an infraction for prohibited content in my signature (including controversial opinions that bad). So I’m not going to do it. But I don’t get why people would engage in it. I don’t even get why they think it’s moral to engage in it (something I seek an answer to).


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Sorry this got longer then I meant it to.



My dog. I love him to death and he's a very good boy he just desperately needs some training that we can't do. He's super hyperactive (which we all love), but it can be a bad thing cause he doesn't really listen either. Especially when it comes to food. He's gotten really bad about it.

I love him and hate to get on to him, but he's at the point where he thinks that if someone has food he's supposed to get some and won't leave whoever has it alone. My grandpa went outside with some food to eat and my dog went crazy and started scratching at the brand new blinds. I hate to use my mean voice on him, but he got yelled at and then sent upstairs to my room where we currently are (I always explain things gently to him after I yell, I know he doesn't really understand, but I feel the need to cause he's my baby). 

It doesn't really help that my grandparents will complain about this as well, but then when I say that he's not gonna get human food for awhile to try and remedy this suddenly they're giving him tons or even accusing me of starving him because I said he can't have any when he has a bowl full of kibble.

He doesn't know how to come when he's called either which makes me either have to bribe him with treats to get him which I can't give to him otherwise he'll learn to only come to treats or I have to call him 3-5 times and he won't come and I have to go out and get him at like 4-5am. And he's a jumpy kind which we don't want trained out cause we love him and his hyperness, but it can be annoying. We want him to learn to calm down when we say to. Me and my mom are hoping to get him some training lessons to help with some of this.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

My sleeping schedule can't stay normal. It just can't. Once it becomes normal, it eventually goes out of wack again. It just never stops.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: dummy thoughts



Well, it’s been almost 2 months since I found out my boyfriend of 2 years was cheating on me constantly throughout our relationship, and I always like to tell myself ‘you know, I’m over it’, and I’m always angry with what he did because he hasn’t really talked to me since I found out. When he did speak to me again, he never apologized for what he did. Yet he was pity-partying his way around things and saying stuff like how relieved he was to hear I was still alive after all of this, and he cared for me so much and he hid this from me for so long because he didn’t want me hurting myself over it. I’m either really angry at him or just really upset. There are times where I so badly want to watch him crumble into tiny little pieces, watch him ruin his own life by continuing to make horrible decisions. But at the same time I go, is it worth it? No matter how miserable he is he will NEVER care about me, even though he was telling me he loved me and all these other things since I met him almost 3 years ago (it’ll be 3 years on the 24th of June lol rip). You don’t just do things like that to someone you care about, or love. It makes me really upset. Does everyone see me as weak? Is that why they hide things from me and can’t even tell me the truth? When I told his other girl he was cheating, she was so passive aggressive to me. Demanding I send her ‘legit’ proof, telling me if I was doing this to hurt him she would make sure my life was hell afterwards, etc. She said we could be friends also, but then blocked me out of nowhere saying she wanted nothing to do with him, me, or any of his friends. Yet she was dating him again about a week after this? Like... okay? How is it that I’m always getting the short end of the stick? I did NOTHING wrong and I was so loyal to him the second I fell in love with him. I never looked at anyone else the way I looked at him. Yet he chose a girl who also cheated on him over me, someone who genuinely cared and loved him unconditionally? It makes no sense. It makes no sense at all. I tell everyone I’m getting better with the biggest smile on my face, but I just... I honestly think I’m getting better at hiding how much this hurts me. It hurts and I don’t want anyone knowing that it does. Some of my friends and family don’t want to hear me talking about it at all, so I just... started to hide it? I feel like no one really understands how it hurts. Imagine spending $3,000 of your own money as someone who doesn’t make a lot of money anyways, to go see him? And always buying him things but never really receiving a whole lot of praise for it? Never once falling for anyone the way I fell for him in the 3 years I loved him. Yeah, people have similar situations but honestly? It’s... hard to believe that anyone feels the EXACT same way I do. I did so much for him and never got anything in return but his manipulation tactics kept me around. I loved him and when I got upset with him he always pinned his mistakes on me. ‘I’m this way because of you’, and that always made me feel horrible. I always apologized. A friend of mine told me, he didn’t want a relationship out of me. He wanted a possession, someone to control. Andddd I was the perfect person for that. I feel like I cannot trust anyone the way I trusted him EVER again. When this all happened, I couldn’t even trust my own mother because I remembered the night she had that discussion with him, asked him if he really loved me— but I couldn’t hear anything after that. I instantly thought she had known this whole time also. But of course she doesn’t remember a thing because she was so drunk. Plus, there were several times I wanted to leave him closer to the end of our relationship and she always encouraged me to keep him around. This is just... so annoying and I wish I didn’t have emotions:’)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 7, 2020)

edit: nevremind.....i feel better now that i put it out there even for a short time though


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

i took a nap earlier and had a dream that really freaked me out a bit. idk if i want to actually explain it here but just kinda needed to express that i feel kinda shook.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2020)

Spoiler: quoting SmoochsPLH






SmoochsPLH said:


> Spoiler: Sorry this got longer then I meant it to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel this, I have a 4 month old golden puppy rn and luckily he's been easy to train (though idk what kind of dog you have, i know that goldens tend to be easy to cooperate with and train). He does come to me when I say come since I trained him to do "stay" and "come here" when he was really young. I'm still working with him on people interactions: he always gets too excited and wants to jump on everyone cause he doesn't see others very often (kinda hard to do w a quarantine lol). He does alright if he's around others for like 5-6 min but I need him to learn to always be calm around strangers.

And about "people food," I totally get it. Luckily my parents have cooperated with me just enough that they won't give my dog their food, even though my dad has tried to give him stuff on multiple occasions. At four months old he only begs like 30% of the time, and by the time he's an adult he probably wont beg at all. It's very difficult to train a dog not to beg once they've been spoiled with people food.



Insomnia is killing me tonight. I took my sleeping meds but it's 3am and I'm still very much not tired. And when I thought that maybe I could start to fall asleep then my poor pupper puked on his blanket on my bed, so I had to get him off the bed and clean that up. Now I'm just sitting here, practically wide awake and feeling too uncomfortable to fall asleep. :/


----------



## nanpan (Jun 8, 2020)

Spoiler: trigger warning - death, covid



my last living grandparent died from the corona virus a week ago and normalcy doesn't feel possible anymore
there are moments im smiling or happy throughout my day but im still crying myself to sleep at night
she was in her 80s and she was so strong with the energy of someone young
it just felt like she still had so many more years left in her


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m having an identity crisis. I was a nice member on this forum who was more contributive. Now I have became a mean troll who posted some highly controversial stuff (which I do believe, but I wouldn’t share them under normal circumstances). I don’t know what to do here.


----------



## duckyducky (Jun 8, 2020)

I miss you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I saw an ant crawling on my laptop screen and now I'm having anxiety over it by thinking there are more and they are biting me.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

It’s raining and I can’t sleep but I really need to sleep but the rain is just so loud it’s 4 AM I just want sleep


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 8, 2020)

There’s some cute talented artists I know, but I’m not allowed to commission them~


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> There’s some cute talented artists I know, but I’m not allowed to commission them~


Why not?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why not?


I’m just not allowed, They think it’s a waste of money~ (Real money) I’m allowed to pay with tbt thought


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> I’m just not allowed, They think it’s a waste of money~


why do they think it's a waste of money? are you not paying for your commissions properly?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> why do they think it's a waste of money? are you not paying for your commissions properly?


Because it’s online art~


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> Because it’s online art~


You could buy some with tbt


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> Because it’s online art~


oh ok I think I follow again... well, if you earn your own money then I don't think it should be a problem?


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2020)

@MayorSophie23 is it your parents that won't let you? 


Have you ever been able to imagine the taste of something you want to eat, but been unable to recall what the food actually is? I'm blanking on what a certain food is (can't remember what it looks like or what it's called) but I can remember the texture, the flavour, and that it can be eaten warm/hot. It's very irritating!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> oh ok I think I follow again... well, if you earn your own money then I don't think it should be a problem?



they help me with my money~ 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> @MayorSophie23 is it your parents that won't let you?
> 
> 
> Have you ever been able to imagine the taste of something you want to eat, but been unable to recall what the food actually is? I'm blanking on what a certain food is (can't remember what it looks like or what it's called) but I can remember the texture, the flavour, and that it can be eaten warm/hot. It's very irritating!



yes that’s right~


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> they help me with my money~


if that's the case then you should consider budgeting well and showing that you have enough left over to afford discretionary spending, or if you're younger then you might be able to work something out.
it might seem wasteful to them, and you have to consider that if you're not the one earning the money, it's not exactly your right to spend it.

otherwise, you can always pay in tbt ^^


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> if that's the case then you should consider budgeting well and showing that you have enough left over to afford discretionary spending, or if you're younger then you might be able to work something out.
> it might seem wasteful to them, and you have to consider that if you're not the one earning the money, it's not exactly your right to spend it.
> 
> otherwise, you can always pay in tbt ^^



They’re not on the forums~


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2020)

anyone else here johnny's jimusho trash still? o3o


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

I have to go back to work next week and wear a mask all day, even in my cubicle...
At least I'll be able to continue on the project since we plan to have a sit-down meeting as soon as we get back.


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> anyone else here johnny's jimusho trash still? o3o



I was listening to KAT-TUN's latest album while in the bath the other day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I was listening to KAT-TUN's latest album while in the bath the other day.


<3 good taste .. need to check em out more

(personally more of a yamapi/takkitsuba/four leaves/kinki kids myself but ya aside from the really latest 2010s bands(also not too much of an arashi stan bc their rap/street stuff) i enjoy most)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m having an identity crisis. I was a nice member on this forum who was more contributive. Now I have became a mean troll who posted some highly controversial stuff (which I do believe, but I wouldn’t share them under normal circumstances). I don’t know what to do here.


Getting worked up over politics can do that. Maybe just take a break from staying on top of news and politics for a few days. Like obv stay informed but you don't have to be right in the middle of it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: quoting SmoochsPLH
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: sorry don't mean to spam the thread <:3



He's a 5 year old (we've had since he was 4) yorkie poodle mix that we got from a family friend and immediately attached to me. Still a baby, but he was never taught anything as a tiny pup so training him is a bit difficult. I have taught him several tricks (sit, beg, shake, high five, lay down, wait which he can only manage a few seconds) which he got all super quick, but I can't get him to learn anything beyond that? idk why. I love him to death though. Thanks for the advice and reassurance!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 8, 2020)

headache


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 8, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m having an identity crisis. I was a nice member on this forum who was more contributive. Now I have became a mean troll who posted some highly controversial stuff (which I do believe, but I wouldn’t share them under normal circumstances). I don’t know what to do here.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 8, 2020)

Missing the calm and happy days of 2017-2018


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 8, 2020)

Of course the wedding wand diy uses the flower stand.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 8, 2020)

I hate when people play the victim rather than reflect on their behaviour. It's always an easy out of a much needed moment of growth.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Getting worked up over politics can do that. Maybe just take a break from staying on top of news and politics for a few days. Like obv stay informed but you don't have to be right in the middle of it.



You are right. I may still continue reading Townhall.com, but I’m no longer going to air any of the articles on this site or my opinions on these articles. I’ve caused problems by saying these controversial stuff (like calling new generations of people “evil” for embracing progressive values). Yeah, I’ve done things like this on the internet before, but I used to not do this all the time. And then I came off as “everybody hates me” when they all criticize my posting behavior rather than criticizing me (I’ve always been this way).

To be fair, this is an election year, we are in the middle of a pandemic and protests, and we are more polarized than ever, but I cannot let these things excuse my posting behavior. I should think positive and steer clear of these news sites.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2020)

The TV I picked up has roaches in it. I thought maybe it did earlier but now that it's dark out they're really runnin around on it. Thank god I didn't bring it in my house. So i definitely need to clean it out 100% before I bring it inside.

But the other issue is that the back of the TV is held on with hex bolts, which requires a socket and wrench to get off. But... my dad is missing the bit that fits onto the bolt. 

I didn't want to touch the TV so to keep the roaches from running towards our house I doused the perimeter with bug spray. It makes me a bit nervous though. My grandpa's house had roaches (and I somehow miraculously never brought them home) and they're sooooo disgusting!!! I do NOT want them in our house!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The TV I picked up has roaches in it. I thought maybe it did earlier but now that it's dark out they're really runnin around on it. Thank god I didn't bring it in my house. So i definitely need to clean it out 100% before I bring it inside.
> 
> But the other issue is that the back of the TV is held on with hex bolts, which requires a socket and wrench to get off. But... my dad is missing the bit that fits onto the bolt.
> 
> I didn't want to touch the TV so to keep the roaches from running towards our house I doused the perimeter with bug spray. It makes me a bit nervous though. My grandpa's house had roaches (and I somehow miraculously never brought them home) and they're sooooo disgusting!!! I do NOT want them in our house!!



I really hate those ticklers. They may not be as annoying as flies, but they’re disgusting. I hope you don’t get them in your house (and if they do, I hope you can contact an exterminator). I also hope the TV is okay.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

I’ve been procrastinating doing this thing for so long I don’t remember what it is anymore


----------



## Soigne (Jun 8, 2020)

1. my conch piercing started bleeding again today after like 5 months, completely out of the blue. i feel like every time i'm close to having a piercing be healed something happens and i have to start the process all over again. i really like this piercing, so i won't take it out, but i'm sick of having to clean it so much. 
2. i really think i need to start seeing a new doctor or a therapist or something. i need new medication (not been on anything for a little bit now) but it's getting so bad. the paranoia and anxiety and depressive episodes are hitting all at once more and more and i've essentially become agoraphobic and that's Not Good.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm having a bit of an existential crisis and panicking over everything. I was having a good day, then my anxiety was like "nope, I can't let you end your day on a good note."

Ugh...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

I realized today how bad my anxiety actually is and I feel so meh almost all the time if I'm not mad or sad. I'm barely ever happy or at least that's what it feels like. And my friend came over after months and she changed so much and I'm just so awkward around her now and it sucks. Ughh..


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 9, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You are right. I may still continue reading Townhall.com, but I’m no longer going to air any of the articles on this site or my opinions on these articles. I’ve caused problems by saying these controversial stuff (like calling new generations of people “evil” for embracing progressive values). Yeah, I’ve done things like this on the internet before, but I used to not do this all the time. And then I came off as “everybody hates me” when they all criticize my posting behavior rather than criticizing me (I’ve always been this way).
> 
> To be fair, this is an election year, we are in the middle of a pandemic and protests, and we are more polarized than ever, but I cannot let these things excuse my posting behavior. I should think positive and steer clear of these news sites.


I'd rather you do it than someone else, but there's a lot to be concerned about right now.


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Have you ever been able to imagine the taste of something you want to eat, but been unable to recall what the food actually is? I'm blanking on what a certain food is (can't remember what it looks like or what it's called) but I can remember the texture, the flavour, and that it can be eaten warm/hot. It's very irritating!



The answer to the mystery food question was tea loaf. I've put it on my shopping list.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I hate when people play the victim rather than reflect on their behaviour. It's always an easy out of a much needed moment of growth.


sounds like my mom and like a lot of people on social media, lol.

also ahh wish i had enough money so i could just be home watching dum dum johnny's jr clips hehe


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I just learned about the horrible EARN IT act and if this thing passes, I am likely going to have anxiety attacks or something. _Please no._


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2020)

i feel inferior to everyone and it sucks lmao


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 9, 2020)

I wish I had cute art~


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 9, 2020)

aaaaaaa I have to go back to work today and I feel extremely anxious, couldn’t sleep at all. first of all, I’ve barely left my house in months already, so just going out and interacting with real people will be weird. on top of that, I suddenly decided to transfer locations to be closer to home, so I’ll be jumping right into a different environment with all new people that I don’t know. I’m sure it’ll end up being fine once I’m there, but I’m just very much in my own head rn >.<


----------



## Darby (Jun 9, 2020)

Why are there people in this world hired to work on the phone talking to others when they cannot speak in a manner that they can be understood?!!! I just got off the phone with a Comcast representative that had the worst finger nail on chalkboard voice and an accent that made her English VERY difficult to understand... I am not pleased, I thought that was what the press one for English was all about.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2020)

rarity: out of this world/mythical


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Allergies


----------



## Lazybums (Jun 9, 2020)

I just got scammed on ACNH...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The answer to the mystery food question was tea loaf. I've put it on my shopping list.


What is tea loaf?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Lazybums said:


> I just got scammed on ACNH...


What did you lose?


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 9, 2020)

Once again, I simply cannot have a good day. Somethin always has to ruin it.

Technically it was 2 things that ruined my day, but one of them I can't talk about because it directly goes against one of the rules on this site.

The other thing is my dad.


----------



## Neb (Jun 10, 2020)

I’ve been trying to fix my sleep schedule for weeks and my phone’s inconsistent alarm hasn’t been helping much.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2020)

Saw the two editions of a magazine I really want but I have no ****ing idea how that site works.... Bro.


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What is tea loaf?



It's a type of cake! It resembles a loaf of bread with fruit in it. 


Got a bad headache but I've a report to write up. Ugh. Would much rather take a nap.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's a type of cake! It resembles a loaf of bread with fruit in it.
> 
> 
> Got a bad headache but I've a report to write up. Ugh. Would much rather take a nap.


Ughhh. hope you feel better soon ❤

Also wow so they are removing Little Britain from streaming services.. Like I agree that blackface(body?) character is not the best they done but honestly I think we are too much that TV is actual world rather than some "not real so you can act what you want"... I honestly think the dragqueens ladies are kinda fun but then I'm probably one of a few that can distinguish also lol... Yes I know TV affects people but honestly they are making fun of sassy drag people(who probably know that too lol) not actual trans people.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 10, 2020)

I ****ing HATE MY MANAGER!!!

Just checked my schedule for the next week. He has me working a whole week in a row, a whole seven days. Just for one day off then back to work the next day. All while he goes on vacation.

I am so ****ing ****ed off rn, I'm _going_ to lose my sanity at this damn place, I'm gonna snap at a customer this week because of **** like this.

I get joint discomfort everyday now, I work with lazy *** coworkers who get paid as much as I do while I'm doing more work. I clean their messes, I fix their mistakes, I pick up their slack. For what. **** like this.

Edit: So I dont make 2 posts
I shouldn't have to buy a knee brace this is ****ing stupid I'm 21 I shouldn't have these problems.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Jesus Christ what a heavy flow


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Ughhh. hope you feel better soon ❤



Thank you! It's sort of passed now. I couldn't concentrate enough to work on the scientific paper I had to write-up, so instead ended up writing up rough drafts of some other paperwork so I can edit them tomorrow and have them closed out before the weekend.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you! It's sort of passed now. I couldn't concentrate enough to work on the scientific paper I had to write-up, so instead ended up writing up rough drafts of some other paperwork so I can edit them tomorrow and have them closed out before the weekend.


Fair beans, hope everything goes well!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 10, 2020)

This company is such a ****hole. Now I won't be allowed to wear any masks with patterns? Really? This company is really gonna limit how we protect ourselves?

Such ****.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 10, 2020)

My moods have went to **** recently. My parents aren't helping either. They are trying to get me to do stuff but all I want to do is lock myself in darkness and cry.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 10, 2020)

my expensive albeit old headphones broke ):< i could hear when they stopped working and i really don’t get why because i wasn’t doing anything, suddenly it just stopped coming out sound from one side? rude


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 10, 2020)

Schoolwork lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

i forgot to confirm my seat for my course, so i have to apply again lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> my expensive albeit old headphones broke ):< i could hear when they stopped working and i really don’t get why because i wasn’t doing anything, suddenly it just stopped coming out sound from one side? rude


Oh yeah, one side breakage is a classic, I ****ing hate that  Sorry bro.

Also idk how long freight by boat or truck takes from belgium>sweden but pretty sure it's not 3 weeks even if it's corona going on like... idk if i should ask the store to file for lost package or not...


----------



## namiieco (Jun 10, 2020)

It's been so cold lately i want to stay in bed all day


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Yet _another_ headache.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

I accidentally burned my hash browns and now I don’t have breakfast
Also I just realized it’s 1 in the afternoon and not 9 AM
My life is in shambles

I have decided to eat the charred remains of my food. It’s not that bad.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

headache, tired, achy
feeling super lazy and just wanna stay in bed but my mom is criticizing me and making me feel bad


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 10, 2020)

We really having a tornado warning ahahaha it’s starting to storm and I’m ... nottttt exactly pleased. They’re always so scary bc the thunder is sooo loud and I detest loud noises I kinda wanna just hide in the dark and cry


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

I feel salty right now, it’s not from here, it’s from rl.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It's a type of cake! It resembles a loaf of bread with fruit in it.
> 
> 
> Got a bad headache but I've a report to write up. Ugh. Would much rather take a nap.


Probably better than our fruit cake.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 11, 2020)

Only enough butter for half of the bagel.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 11, 2020)

My best friend and roommate is ignoring me and I don't know why. 

They're making it very obvious too which really hurts..


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I need sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: family ****



Sooo. I helped my apply for unemployment money and helped her fill out the first survey stuff about what she did before getting unemplyed etc. etc. and I came to this thing where they ask if you have your own company and if one take out money from that and she doesn't what I now lol. But I think of the time when I have to apply for that (I mean regardless of your unemployment money  site/company and union) and they will ask me too which is... making me frustrated bc dad insists on having me on his company which I definitely don't want cause he only abuse/use me for it just so he can still have it.. like ask your new/old gf(wide idk if they are married still but whatever) or ask her kids like why couldn't they.. sheesh. I really need to get thru or press charges but it's not like he will care or pretend I want it idk


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

The news is making me a bit depressed...I hate it when that happens


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2020)

Sweet Jesus, that package must really be lost. Oh well I sent the company a question if they could file an investigation with USPS for me since I can't from here... :/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 11, 2020)

I just hate this house. I get yelled at because I don't have the motivation to practice my horn. I get yelled at because I accidentally make a mess. It sucks here.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

why is it now that everyday i just wake up and spend the whole day feeling dead? i swear ever since the calendar flipped to june i've felt like **** constantly, will this depression cycle ever end? idk what i did to deserve it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Why am I in so much pain? I mean physical pain.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2020)

So many problems w me tonight... can't sleep, bad migraine, nausea, allergies. Like what the heck. I have never had to take so many pills in one night.

Luckily I don't feel quite as sick to my stomach but my head still hurts and idk if my sleeping medicine is doing it's job v well. Guess I'll just keep layin here trying to fall asleep :,,,,)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 12, 2020)

Relatable.


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

I felt like trash earlier, but I feel a bit better now.
Lately I went back to sims 3 and the only thing that bothers me is when searching for cc, i keep seeing sims 4 stuff


----------



## Lazybums (Jun 12, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> This company is such a ****hole. Now I won't be allowed to wear any masks with patterns? Really? This company is really gonna limit how we protect ourselves?
> 
> Such ****.




Omg girl I am so sorry you have to go through that it's just horrible   


And dang your only 21?! 

I why are your parents making you work so hard I just...

I myself am 19 and I just graduated High School this year and just working right now is just.

All I can say is to try and apply for PUA/UI unemployment if you are in the US.

There is also care credit if you need to get your back checked out it is for anything medical that insurance does not cover.

And you are 18+ so hopefully you will get accepted.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2020)

I have a sharp pain around my chest/heart area.  Definitely not pleasant, but I had some water and I think the pain is going away.  Must have been a cramp or something.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 12, 2020)

feel like **** because i drove into the city and got lost, reversed straight into a pole so my parents’ car is damaged and then when i arrived i was sad and called my sister and forgot to pay for parking and when i remembered an hour later and ran out to the car i had already gotten a ticket. kill me why do i suck


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 12, 2020)

Lazybums said:


> Omg girl I am so sorry you have to go through that it's just horrible
> 
> 
> And dang your only 21?!
> ...



My parents would NEVER let me apply for unemployment or anythin like that, esp my dad. I don't have health insurance nor do I excaclty have the money to drop thousands of dollars for anythin medical related. I have issues with my knees now, just general discomfort. It used to be only my left knee since I did somethin to it back in high school, but now it's been both knees, which is new. I also have an injury that I got back in Janauary that likes to flare up and cause even worse discomfort, sometimes pain. I get knee discomfort (idk if it's joint or muscle pain) daily now and the injury also comes up near daily. I wear one of those Ace braces for my left knee which has helped yesterday but I don't want to become dependent on braces. It doesn't help the fact that I've been having discomfort for 2-3 weeks now, and my manager has me working a week straight now.

I've given up telling my parents how I work because I feel they just don't care about me for certain things and they just can't possibly understand what I go throu at work. One doesn't work retail and the other doesnt work at all, so neither one of them can possibly understand what's its like dealing with **** managers who do the **** they do to me, along with the work environment and the customers. They say I over react when I get called in, or when they give me a half hour notice when I live 20 minutes away from there.

They also don't get mental health, which mine has been ****. I'm depressed much more often, I get ticked off much more easily, my patience is extremly thin, I'm stressed everyday of work, and I cry/feel like crying more than I'm comfortable with. I've developed bad eating habits like skipping meals, and when I do eat, it's very small things that aren't meals. I don't know how to cope, and sometimes my first reaction to stress is to cry. I've already cried at work like 3 or 4 times. My first reaction to extreme anger is to punch somethin. But logic stops me from punching things fully knowing I will damage my hand before I damage anythin else, so I resort to slamming and throwing stuff. I've given up venting to them and the people around me cause no one cares, nor will they get what it puts me throu.

*Edit:* I ****ing hate my manager. I checked my schedule and not only did he change my hours on me for Saturday, without telling me, but he also added Friday when I originally had Friday off. He has me working 7 days in a row, just for one day off that he _has_ to give me, just so I can work another 2 days in a row, but I'm sure it'll be more cause he hates me. There's no other reason he does this other than he hates me. He doesn't do this to literally any other front service clerk, only me. I'm sure he'll have me work another 7 days in a row for absolutely no good reason.

I'm gettin real sick and tired of supporting the weight of this damn place.


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

i am  this close to becoming a high school dropout


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

I’ve definitely gained some weight since staying at home, but I lack the motivation to do much about it. I’ve recently started going out for a walk every day, but I still keep snacking throughout the day.


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2020)

Seen people being called racist if they don't physically go and join tomorrows BLM protests. It's as if people have completely forgotten that there is an on-going pandemic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Seen people being called racist if they don't physically go and join tomorrows BLM protests. It's as if people have completely forgotten that there is an on-going pandemic.


I haven't seen that literally but yeah there's a lot of passive-aggressive ally hate going on especially online. Like, sorry I don't wanna get trampled nor die by corona thank you.


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> I haven't seen that literally but yeah there's a lot of passive-aggressive ally hate going on especially online. Like, sorry I don't wanna get trampled nor die by corona thank you.



I'm watching a specific girl attacking people over it. When someone mentioned they would if it weren't for COVID she said it was a stupid reason to not participate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm watching a specific girl attacking people over it. When someone mentioned they would if it weren't for COVID she said it was a stupid reason to not participate.


Ah. And yeah I've seen that a lot especially on some people's Instagrams that I follow. I think it's a totally legit reason to not go out in crowd. Yes, I'm "white af", doesn't mean I don't educate or support things other ways, sheesh. Also I love when people half my age post these ally hates too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Seen people being called racist if they don't physically go and join tomorrows BLM protests. It's as if people have completely forgotten that there is an on-going pandemic.



It really has gotten out of hand here. Originally, it was supposed to be a protest against racial profiling and police brutality. Now it’s more about hating America. People are tearing down or vandalizing statues, with Columbus statues having it the worst (which implies they hate Columbus more than they hate Trump, or even just as much as they hate Hitler).

I’m still against the cops that killed George Floyd, and the protests aren’t going to change my mind, but people have to learn to accept a mediator, and being neutral is not evil.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

My leg is sore :C


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2020)

It's almost 3pm why tf am I still sleeping :c


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Jun 12, 2020)

it’s a nice house and I really hope we can move there, but the way she doesn’t seem to know what she’s doing makes me doubt we’ll get it lol


----------



## Lazybums (Jun 12, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> My parents would NEVER let me apply for unemployment or anythin like that, esp my dad. I don't have health insurance nor do I excaclty have the money to drop thousands of dollars for anythin medical related. I have issues with my knees now, just general discomfort. It used to be only my left knee since I did somethin to it back in high school, but now it's been both knees, which is new. I also have an injury that I got back in Janauary that likes to flare up and cause even worse discomfort, sometimes pain. I get knee discomfort (idk if it's joint or muscle pain) daily now and the injury also comes up near daily. I wear one of those Ace braces for my left knee which has helped yesterday but I don't want to become dependent on braces. It doesn't help the fact that I've been having discomfort for 2-3 weeks now, and my manager has me working a week straight now.
> 
> I've given up telling my parents how I work because I feel they just don't care about me for certain things and they just can't possibly understand what I go throu at work. One doesn't work retail and the other doesnt work at all, so neither one of them can possibly understand what's its like dealing with **** managers who do the **** they do to me, along with the work environment and the customers. They say I over react when I get called in, or when they give me a half hour notice when I live 20 minutes away from there.
> 
> ...



Wow I'm just in shock I just I'm so sorry you have to go through that my condolences.   


I say to try an apply for PUA because if you're already working there's a certain section that it won't let you go pass in UI that makes you put in the date where your work started. 


Also please apply for Care Credit you can apply via online if you're at least 18 and by phone if you're 21years old.

I just advice to apply in secret from your parents in your room/outside or something like that or at a restaurant maybe. 

It takes a week for both to be accepted and they'll email you after that the check will come in the mail for PUA and I'm pretty sure for care credit you get the card in the mail.

After that if you don't have a regular doctor that you go to then try a clinc it's much cheaper if you're able to drive that is.

And I just can't believe your parent's why the f**** are they not supporting you like-?!

They should be applying for UI/PUA themselfs to not have you go to work and face all this damn stress I can't believe it!

They should be ashamed ashamed...

You should be in college or at a trade school by now. 

Also if you're able to spend some nights at a friends home I think that's good for know until you're able to get a place to live in.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Lazybums said:


> Wow I'm just in shock I just I'm so sorry you have to go through that my condolences.
> 
> 
> I say to try an apply for PUA because if you're already working there's a certain section that it won't let you go pass in UI that makes you put in the date where your work started.
> ...



*Or find a Workers Union to join/apply to since you have rights you know.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 13, 2020)

i’ve watched a really scary movie and i’m super paranoid now. which is weird, movies don’t really do this to me. but this one has unnerved me hardcore


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm watching a specific girl attacking people over it. When someone mentioned they would if it weren't for COVID she said it was a stupid reason to not participate.


Here or twitter? Works a priority for me.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> It really has gotten out of hand here. Originally, it was supposed to be a protest against racial profiling and police brutality. Now it’s more about hating America. People are tearing down or vandalizing statues, with Columbus statues having it the worst (which implies they hate Columbus more than they hate Trump, or even just as much as they hate Hitler).
> 
> I’m still against the cops that killed George Floyd, and the protests aren’t going to change my mind, but people have to learn to accept a mediator, and being neutral is not evil.


I don't think they are even paying attention to charges the officers involved are facing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't think they are even paying attention to charges the officers involved are facing.



I know Christopher Columbus is a barbarian for the acts he did, but he has nothing to do with George Floyd. Eventually, these protesters will calm down, but if they’re not going to calm down, then that’s when the military needs to finally step in and arrest them. I don’t know what they really want, but they have to stop with the violence.


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Here or twitter? Works a priority for me.



Neither. It was related to an organisation I volunteer with.

I live with someone high risk. Going anywhere is still a no even now restrictions are easing here. I haven't physically gone further than my own garden since May 1st and yet this morning woke-up with cold symptoms. Felt a bit crummy yesterday but figured I would sleep it off. Amazing being able to catch a cold without leaving the house and minimal social interaction.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

@Reginald Fairfield .. yeah same. As selfish as it sounds I'm not risking my health to catch something or get things thrown on me. There are other ways to educate yourself and support things.

On another note, NH bothers me. They added in too many pond fishes at the same hours so I can't get snakehead/ranchu/popeye for life. Not even with bait mind it.


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

iPad is acting up when charging, that I have to bend the cord in some angle that will charge it and it annoys me a bit.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I am already slowly messing up my sleeping schedule again...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 13, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> @Reginald Fairfield .. yeah same. As selfish as it sounds I'm not risking my health to catch something or get things thrown on me. There are other ways to educate yourself and support things.
> 
> On another note, NH bothers me. They added in too many pond fishes at the same hours so I can't get snakehead/ranchu/popeye for life. Not even with bait mind it.


Didn't know about the snakehead, thanks.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Neither. It was related to an organisation I volunteer with.
> 
> I live with someone high risk. Going anywhere is still a no even now restrictions are easing here. I haven't physically gone further than my own garden since May 1st and yet this morning woke-up with cold symptoms. Felt a bit crummy yesterday but figured I would sleep it off. Amazing being able to catch a cold without leaving the house and minimal social interaction.


I'm "lucky" enough to be in an area full of homeless and tweakers. public restrooms were shut down before the shut down.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

@Reginald Fairfield No problems.  Quite surprised myself at how many pond fishes that were active at the same time. Dumb move, devs.

Also my mom obviously being privileged person even in this crisis. Stop counting like you are a non-priviliged homeless person when you definitely have enough for a $1.50 beer. Sheesh.


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

reminding myself that i’m worthy of love and attention just like everyone else is a pain in the ass - i’m really out here calling myself a liar smh


----------



## Mary (Jun 13, 2020)

I gotta open at work even though I closed last night, smh.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Apparently I start falling asleep when I'm bored. I don't really remember that happening when I was younger...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 13, 2020)

There's an empty bowl of eaten ravioli in front of me and I'm too lazy to get up and clean it. I can smell the ravioli too... I don't want to keep smelling it, but then I have to get up and clean it. Dilemma, dilemma...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Some of the pictures I copied off of my SD cards are corrupted and my computer almost broke when I tried to click on them.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: oop



You ever feel like someone is your first choice but you’re never theirs? Like, I’m always the last resort. No one ever comes to me because they genuinely enjoy talking to me, they just don’t have their other options available. This has happened to me so many times with past friends and even people I’ve had to cut off, despite knowing them for so long. They only message me when they need/want something from me or just to remind me they care, but not enough to check up on me like they say they want to. ‘I wish I could be here for you all the time, I have the time but—‘ then don’t message me at all for 5 months HAHA. I had someone message me trying to get me to open up to them about what happened with my ex. Likeee, girl you’re about 2 months late? I don’t wanna talk about it anymore. And she knew what had happened the day it happened but never ONCE messaged me until the other day. She was very insensitive about it, to think I’ve known her for 8+ years, you think she’d understand? Especially after being in similar situations. ‘I don’t know why you hate your ex so much that you have to make a callout post but then again, screw him, I hate him! You can hate him too but don’t be mean he doesn’t deserve that!’ ok you get cheated on for 2+ years and he never said anything to you once. And you find this all out on your own, too! Like... I’m not even naturally a rude vengeful person. I’m always turning the other cheek. But no matter what I do. If I’m happy, if I’m moody, if I’m angry or vengeful, or if I’m too loud— it’s always an issue. Like sorry that I’m in a good mood I guess I’ll just be in a bad one? Oh? That’s not good for you either? Then I’ll just hide in my room and never come out lol— 

but... there have been so many things bubbling in the back of my mind. I wish I was just someone’s first choice, I don’t want to be their favorite— just... their first choice? I’m always seconded. And, you ever miss someone but you know they probably don’t miss you or even think about you as often as you think of them? Or, you ever try to forget something traumatic and heartbreaking but now that you’re starting to forget, everyone literally just wants to talk about it now? And, most importantly— you ever just feel like you can’t catch a break? That the world is just swallowing you whole. There have been so many things happening so fast, it’s making my head spin.. can life just slow down, please?:’3


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 13, 2020)

i am consuming a number of oranges that can not possibly be considered healthy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

Can't believe Amazon is gonna make me wait a week for my Waloogi plush to get here smfh


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler



I'm basically being forced to sign up to be unhappy. I know that we are supposed to take care of each other for better or for worse, but I don't feel like I'm being taken care of at all. Your whole world is about her and I know she's been sick and that it's been really hard for the past couple of years but it's like you've forgotten about me and it hurts. She is able to get better but she won't push herself and neither will you. She would rather sit around and waste away and rely on us to take care of her. She is capable of getting healthy again, but she won't. And the biggest problem is that you don't even see it. You think I'm being selfish but I'm moving across the country and leaving my family and my job so that we can go and take care of someone who doesn't even care about themself. Everything is falling onto me and I am suffocating. I can't do this for the rest of my life. I just wish there was an end in sight. I'm tired of simultaneously being the strong one and the bad guy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*


  This user's profile is not available.

idk what this is about when you search for usernames/members but it's kinda annoying lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 13, 2020)

Whatever you say queen *****


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Woo, another headache...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 13, 2020)

My previous college is doing everything possible to prevent me from transferring. First they said I owed money and then I payed it. Then they wouldn’t send out my transcripts and didn’t say why. I called them and they said I owe them more money so I payed that. I requested a third time and they sent the wrong ones!

Also my SO and I are complete opposites we agree on nothing! Like telling me a color is green when I think it’s grey. Now I’m the crazy person asking everyone what color they think it is.
Edit: someone spilled something sticky on my fretboard. Not sure how they did it because my guitar is nowhere near where anyone should be eating.


----------



## biibii (Jun 13, 2020)

~snip~


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 13, 2020)

biibii said:


> the situation in mexico terrifies me. the city my grandparents reside in is in the top 10 most dangerous cities in the world. my grandpa was sending images of me to his groupchat with high school friends and now i feel totally exposed and in danger because no less than a week later narcos where texting him asking him for a “quota”. they were using my siblings and i as leverage and saying that they knew who we were and what we looked like. they reported it to the police but the police dont do anything here. im scared.


I don’t know what to say except I hope you stay safe!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 13, 2020)

So after the tumblr purge, a bunch of artists and such migrated to twitter of all places. I want to keep following them, but don't want to join twitter, for hopefully obvious reasons.


----------



## rianne (Jun 13, 2020)

Moved my makeup mirror to my bed so I could put my laptop on my desk. Thought the mirror was stable on the bed and let go. It crashed to the floor and has a crack in it.

This is why I have more than one mirror aaaand it's the second mirror I've accidentally broken.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 13, 2020)

family stress


----------



## Romaki (Jun 14, 2020)

I can't wait until the weather is consistent again. It's been summer heat and rain like every hour this week.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Can't believe Amazon is gonna make me wait a week for my Waloogi plush to get here smfh


Can I see a pic?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Can I see a pic?







WALOOGI DOESN'T APPROVE


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2020)

ugh yeah i tend to avoid amazon because their shady order and sometimes companies... hope u get him soon tho!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Woo, another headache...


Just this again...


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

i’m literally so tired :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2020)

Meh, couldn't sign up for that thing with my main e-mail. E-mailed their support so if not I'll just my game/secondary one I suppose.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ugh yeah i tend to avoid amazon because their shady order and sometimes companies... hope u get him soon tho!!


A buddy was going to order me a ac companion off amazon with theirs. Kept getting delayed on amazon. Can't get in at Gamestop without a preorder.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 14, 2020)

I’ve literally spent seven hours on this game today and I have a headache but also I can’t stop playing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I think I have an addiction to this forum now. That's... probably not a good thing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ugh yeah i tend to avoid amazon because their shady order and sometimes companies... hope u get him soon tho!!


The only time I really buy stuff online is if I can't find it anywhere in stores (so many uncultured noobs in my area apparently don't like waluigi and wario smfh). Luckily I was able to get my shiny Umbreon plush at a game store near where I go to college. Tbh I think this is the first time I've ordered something on Amazon since I got my copy of MP8 way back in Jan/Feb (I got it for a good deal from an external seller and it came in great condition).

And yeah I'm so hyped to get him ahhh!!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I think I have an addiction to this forum now. That's... probably not a good thing.


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2020)

I go on my lunch break for 30 minutes and there's a ****ing dead, bloody squirrel in a shopping cart (like wtf???) ofc I'M the one who had to clean it up. I go back in and my coworkers just laugh about it. I'm just so sick of these spineless *******s


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2020)

Nox said:


> I go on my lunch break for 30 minutes and there's a ****ing dead, bloody squirrel in a shopping cart (like wtf???) ofc I'M the one who had to clean it up. I go back in and my coworkers just laugh about it. I'm just so sick of these spineless *******s



Wow, what tf.  Who leaves a dead squirrel in a shopping cart?  Lmao.  I’m sorry you have to deal with this.  Your coworkers sound annoying


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I think I have an addiction to this forum now. That's... probably not a good thing.


Same help


----------



## biibii (Jun 14, 2020)

Nox said:


> I go on my lunch break for 30 minutes and there's a ****ing dead, bloody squirrel in a shopping cart (like wtf???) ofc I'M the one who had to clean it up. I go back in and my coworkers just laugh about it. I'm just so sick of these spineless *******s


sounds like an hr violation to me


----------



## justjukka (Jun 14, 2020)

People are sad, and it makes me sad. I’m also a bit frustrated, because some of the people are dead set _against_ getting out of their respective ruts, and do their darnedest to _stay_ sad, which makes everyone else sad! Empathy is wearing my sympathy thin.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 14, 2020)

Slow day, and I actually want to connect with people in the game.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2020)

Of course the one day I have off from work or anything else my family has to invite people over.  You got to be kidding me

Nevermind, all is good now.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler



I feel super sluggish and tired almost all the time lately. The other day it was so bad that it literally felt like I’d been drugged or something.

There are still some moments where I do feel normal and energetic, but I always end up completely crashing at some point.

This afternoon I spent about an hour and a half chatting/playing tennis with a friend and it all drained me so much emotionally and physically that I was completely out of it for the rest of the day. I couldn’t even find the motivation to turn on animal crossing, which usually makes me happy.

I just want to sleep and hopefully I’ll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 14, 2020)

Uh-oh! I got an infraction for posting off-topic.

I knew this was going to happen someday. And I knew that I was going off-topic, but I wanted to post some observation about how political intolerance and discrimination is more prevalent among liberals than conservatives. I should’ve made another thread about it or posted it in some general discussion, but after how disastrous the last few political discussions I created went, I should probably not make a new thread about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 14, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Uh-oh! I got an infraction for posting off-topic.
> 
> I knew this was going to happen someday. And I knew that I was going off-topic, but I wanted to post some observation about how political intolerance and discrimination is more prevalent among liberals than conservatives. I should’ve made another thread about it or posted it in some general discussion, but after how disastrous the last few political discussions I created went, I should probably not make a new thread about it.


Can I see the post?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Creative block, I don’t have the motivation to finish my drawing as well, it’s the worst.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2020)

Knees, why are you like this? I can't bend either of them without causing discomfort. Which is bad itself cause I use to only have problems with my left knee, but now I have problems with both.

Also I'm tired much earlier than normal. I don't want to be tired. I guess this is what I get for workin my *** off, picking up the slack of others, and working a week straight.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 15, 2020)

I was lied to, they said they were gonna give me 200 NMTS for free but they only gave me 20~


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2020)

When you say like "i don't like x kind of pants" and people take it as a personal insult I mean.. come on I didn't say you are ugly or you can't like it but hey Asperger's for you :^)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> The only time I really buy stuff online is if I can't find it anywhere in stores (so many uncultured noobs in my area apparently don't like waluigi and wario smfh). Luckily I was able to get my shiny Umbreon plush at a game store near where I go to college. Tbh I think this is the first time I've ordered something on Amazon since I got my copy of MP8 way back in Jan/Feb (I got it for a good deal from an external seller and it came in great condition).
> 
> And yeah I'm so hyped to get him ahhh!!!


Ahh, that's good luck then you got stuff before  I looked at the site before as for some specific things but most things I wanted was shady 3rd party game/toy stores with bad rep so i'm like uh.

my dad had luck w/ textbooks tho.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 15, 2020)

Uhhhhh I’ve been thinking maybe I could hold down two jobs since one only offered me part-time, but I just got the training schedule for the part-time position and it’s literally every day. But now I’ll feel like a jerk if I call them up and say “hey I can’t work here anymore” after filling out the paperwork and getting my shirt and everything.

So yeah idk what to do lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Uhhhhh I’ve been thinking maybe I could hold down two jobs since one only offered me part-time, but I just got the training schedule for the part-time position and it’s literally every day. But now I’ll feel like a jerk if I call them up and say “hey I can’t work here anymore” after filling out the paperwork and getting my shirt and everything.
> 
> So yeah idk what to do lmao.


I mean if you think you can handle the stress do it, but I'd maybe send in an apology letter/talk to them in person if you think it's gonna be too much for you


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2020)

Need to trim 300 words from my report and it's not going well. Updated my supervisor and said it's going to be a little late, but will still be with her today. Hopefully she's not mad!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

i need to have an in-person meeting with someone on my work team to continue the current project, but return to work phase 1 isn't accommodating that  (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ 

(we have the office segregated into teams A and B, only people in the same team can meet in person at the office, I'm on team B and the person I need to meet with is on team A  (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ )


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Need to trim 300 words from my report and it's not going well. Updated my supervisor and said it's going to be a little late, but will still be with her today. Hopefully she's not mad!


Ahhh good luck. I hate trimming and editing papers and such because I always end up doing it for days lol


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ahhh good luck. I hate trimming and editing papers and such because I always end up doing it for days lol



I'm glad I emailed her! She said it's fine. Just need to give it a final read and clean-up then can send it in - then that's me off until a training course next Saturday.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm glad I emailed her! She said it's fine. Just need to give it a final read and clean-up then can send it in - then that's me off until a training course next Saturday.


That's awesome!  I remember handing in a thing late because the hand-in function didn't work on our uni web back then so it's always awesome when they understand you.

Enjoy it


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 15, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I mean if you think you can handle the stress do it, but I'd maybe send in an apology letter/talk to them in person if you think it's gonna be too much for you


Yeah I think I’m just gonna drop the job after reading over their employee handbook thing. :/ It seems like a really judgmental place imo and the other job is paying $1 more an hour and I’m pretty sure full-time is available.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah I think I’m just gonna drop the job after reading over their employee handbook thing. :/ It seems like a really judgmental place imo and the other job is paying $1 more an hour and I’m pretty sure full-time is available.


Yeah sounds like a good decision, I've definitely come across shady job places and people while searching so yeah if it doesn't feel right it probably isn't.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

Also still can't sign up for these things, argh.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 15, 2020)

FMLLLLLLLL
1. My ex (actually not an ex atm we were trying to work things out seeing as though he’s the father to my kids and we still get on really well) dropped the bombshell his ex is 4 months pregnant with his baby..... yesterday??!! Why did she take so long to tell him idk! 
2. My birthday is Sunday and I just feel like I’ve been pushed aside by all my friends yet I always make their birthdays special (also gotta share my birthday with Father’s Day this year so doesn’t really feel special)
3. Was about to take a nice walk out with my youngest to get said Father’s Day presents and my front door lock is broken (how pls?!)

Oh and also my bedroom roof is leaking despite the landlord claiming he’s had it fixed on more than one occasion.. why do I pay rent again???


I just feel this week has been a disaster (this year actually, ugh the last year and a half)

<that actually felt good to write that down>


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

My wrist is hurting...

Edit: Please don't tell me I'm getting headaches daily now...


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh my gOd my _kNeEs_


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 15, 2020)

my best friend keeps leaving me on dELIVERED


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

My best friend has seemingly forgot my birthday. I'm kinda worried with it being so late he'll go to bed and not say anything. It wouldn't bother me so much if for the last 10 years I've been wishing him happy birthday the minute the clock hits 12. 

Am I just being dramatic?


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 15, 2020)

1. not naming fandoms but holy heck i want to punch some people for cyberbullying the **** out of other fans just because they dont have the same taste in fave characters/ships :/ like oh my god leave people to love whoever they want to it's harming approximately 0 people

2. lmao i just remembered how my dad refuses to acknowledge the fact that i have a boyfriend, he's barely tolerating the idea & never admits to any of his friends that I'm in a relationship. it's sickening how im literally in my 20s and i still have to be absolutely conservative about my dating life. whenever someone asks me "so do you have a bf" he just answers for me with a "no haha" like wtf dad. all my bf wants is my dad's acknowledgement but he refuses to give that and it hurts me and my bf a lot on the inside. im glad though that my other family members are chill with my bf (my mom asks abt him always and it's nice they get along) but ughhhhhhh **** this.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

I've been thinking about having my pretzels, cheese and pepperoni snack for the past 30 minutes, and when I finally got up to go make it turns out someone ate the rest of the pepperoni.. There goes that


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 15, 2020)

UGH what is with me and low STAMINA-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2020)

So much for falling asleep ig, too much on my mind rn.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 16, 2020)

pessimistic for reasons unknown. i don't really see a point in doing anything :/


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 16, 2020)

that one person on reddit who turned his island into a desert, how does it look like when it snows??


----------



## duckvely (Jun 16, 2020)

i'm doing my best to help this person with math but it doesn't help that they're getting frustrated with me :< and please don't ask me for help if you just want me to tell you the answer ;;


----------



## aericell (Jun 16, 2020)

jihux said:


> i'm doing my best to help this person with math but it doesn't help that they're getting frustrated with me :< and please don't ask me for help if you just want me to tell you the answer ;;


tell them to hire a tutor if they feel entitled to complain about free help


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 16, 2020)

I need to mark all my catalog stuff for villagerdb and keep forgetting too or being too lazy to do it.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 16, 2020)

mosquitos! it will always be mosquitos!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 16, 2020)

What would happen if I gave Gaston a clown nose?


----------



## vixened (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm just tired of everything


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 16, 2020)

Returning to school had been real rough. Just a bunch of stress, anxiety and all that good stuff. I hadn't prepared myself at all lmao.
Also quite upset I can't spend as much time on here as I could during online classes-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2020)

Let me in to that damn site I need stuff :c

Also people think it's normal calling someone at 10.30 pm when it's not an emergency.. sorry nope-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2020)

Mom, stop it with all your little noises and comments that you make while I'm driving. It makes me anxious and pisses me off. 

I don't need a sports commentator up my ass jfc


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

I feel a bit unmotivated...
At the same time my ocd is killing me a bit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2020)

There’s another word that needs to be banned entirely - *woke* (when used as an adjective).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> There’s another word that needs to be banned entirely - *woke* (when used as an adjective).


ARE U BROKE OR ARE U WOKE
(it really is a stupid word lmao)


I think I'm gonna try to get into a yoga routine, and I'm being serious. I woke up today and my back is just aching so bad. Been doing stretches for the last 15 min hoping it eases some of the pain. I'm tired of my body being so stiff all the time. That's prob why I feel so crappy so much.


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2020)

i’m literally gonna have a panic attack there is too much i have to do and i just can’t i’m gonna scream


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 16, 2020)

I usually don't wish harm on people, but the guy who lives near us and continually fires his loud ass gun, scaring our cats and stressing everyone out needs a taste of his own medicine. No one likes him firing his guns and he's been reported to the police a lot, but they can never do anything about it.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm extremely bored and I think it is affecting my sanity.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2020)

Sometimes I think that life is okay... and then I get into a situation where both of my parents are present.



Then I remember why I'm so depressed all the time.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm extremely bored and I think it is affecting my sanity.


I came back and this is still happening... I think something is wrong with me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2020)

I‘m trying to sleep early for once and I can’t fall asleep.  There’s too much on my mind and my heart is all over the place.  I’m curled up like a burrito in my bed, but I keep shaking like a vibrating burrito and that’s not helping, lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I‘m trying to sleep early for once and I can’t fall asleep.  There’s too much on my mind and my heart is all over the place.  I’m curled up like a burrito in my bed, but I keep shaking like a vibrating burrito and that’s not helping, lol



man i feel that, i hate when i get shaky bones when im trying to sleep, its the worst


----------



## Soigne (Jun 17, 2020)

nervous about everything


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 17, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sometimes I think that life is okay... and then I get into a situation where both of my parents are present.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remember why I'm so depressed all the time.


Haha yeah I felt that right to the bones. My parents honestly should've divorced before I was born, then I wouldn't have to put up with their crap smh

--

bro I am so over the constant stress headaches, tension headaches, TMJ disorder, abdominal pain, dizziness and general nausea. All because of finals and uni. This is why I can't ****ing wait to be done. I know I wasn't made for this, but have somehow made it through. I'm so ****ing ready to leave studying behind and just get out into the workforce, make some money, move out and (maybe someday lmao) buy a house. Like just being the amount of free time I'll have is so so close that it's painful to just be stuck studying for 3 more days...

***** I'm legitimately going to be on new horizons and I cannot WAIT


----------



## Misha (Jun 17, 2020)

-deleted this cause as soon as i posted this here, my professor got back to me and solved my issue in the nicest way?? ahh i'm so glad and thankful, for him and even this thread haha-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2020)

This site never fixing my **** like bruthur let me know already.

Also my dad pls die :^)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 17, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I‘m trying to sleep early for once and I can’t fall asleep.  There’s too much on my mind and my heart is all over the place.  I’m curled up like a burrito in my bed, but I keep shaking like a vibrating burrito and that’s not helping, lol


I hope you were able to sleep finally.  I’ve been having trouble sleeping lately too, my mind just won’t turn off.


----------



## pochy (Jun 17, 2020)

i'm having bad anxiety stomach cramps rn


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

why do I keep waking up so ****ing early


----------



## Pop-tart (Jun 17, 2020)

I love my cat very dearly but I have not gotten a proper night's sleep in so long because he thinks it's cool to scream for hours for food at 1AM and then some more every time he re-enters my room after eating and I am just. Dying.


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2020)

i am this  close to losing my ****


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 17, 2020)

I feel like I have to write an essays worth of information into a paragraph and I have no idea how to be professional about it. I haven't done anythin like this in 2+ yrs. I may not even get a text back hahaaa rip.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

I am just so worried about one of my roommates getting sick and bringing home corona. One of them is just a reallllly unhygienic man and works in fast food.  He refuses to see it's a problem and its going to eventually hit the house. I would disown this disgusting jerk if he weren't my brother.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I hope you were able to sleep finally.  I’ve been having trouble sleeping lately too, my mind just won’t turn off.



I was able to sleep not long after, thank you!  I woke up several times during the night, but then got a restful sleep after that.


----------



## Zerous (Jun 17, 2020)

Guilt is eating me from the inside because I somehow managed to lose almost all of my switch games at once and I haven't told anyone for over a month.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2020)

can people stop asking me if i wanna go and see them and stuff like ?? no


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2020)

I dragged my poor mom to the laundromat so I could go wash some clothes (cause god forbid I drive anywhere alone) and then I realized I forgot all the soap and dryer sheets.


If my life depended on my memory I prob would've been long gone by now.


----------



## serudesu (Jun 17, 2020)

Having chronic back pain, everyday...
and now I think I might have carpal tunnel syndrome. T_T; 
My wrist hurts so much.. and it's been hurting for 3 weeks now...
sigh​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2020)

can I stop being so ****ing tired and having headaches daily ty


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 17, 2020)

My job hours are making me unable to get another job cause I can't even get a damn interview. I knew something like this was gonna happen. They prob just decided to not even interview me cause I can't get an interview on on their time, even thou they _know_ I'm working a job rn.

SOMEONE IN MY F'IN STORE TESTED POSITIVE FOR CORONA WT******
I'm so gonna enjoy going back to work tomorrow oh boy. Not only that, but it doesn't even tell me what department that associate worked in.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Boredom is 100% affecting my sanity now. I... I don't know what else to say.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

My best friend said I could leave a little while to hang out with my other friends but it makes me feel guilty if I do aaaaa


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2020)

Washed and dried my bedding earlier at the laundromat and ig the dryer got so hot it messed everything up. Now my colorful blanket and my SMO blanket are scratchy cause the heat kinda melted the fibers. Not to mention, my only queen size sheet shrunk, even though ive had it for years and washed and dried it many times.

I'm really ticked about the blanket thing. It's not cheap or easy to replace blankets like these (they're prob at least $15-20 each).


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm starting to deeply regret resetting my island...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

The fact I stopped caring for my Neopets makes me feel guilty sometimes. I don't know why.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I just had a bad experience on Club Tortimer and it negatively affected my mood. I'm trying to see if some music will calm me down, but I'm getting nothing.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just had a bad experience on Club Tortimer and it negatively affected my mood. I'm trying to see if some music will calm me down, but I'm getting nothing.


Aw, I hope you'll be able to recover from it and that you feel better soon :C


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)

ugh its past 4am why am i still up................


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just had a bad experience on Club Tortimer and it negatively affected my mood. I'm trying to see if some music will calm me down, but I'm getting nothing.


Please share.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 18, 2020)

I wish I could cut this "friend" out of my life, as all he does is use people for his own happiness and company. He's incredibly selfish as he only seems to think of himself, and just generally lacks any critical thinking skills  I would do it in a split second but my other friends don't do that sort of thing.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 18, 2020)

Tangy has a weird looking belly button.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Please share.


Basically, I met someone who first started begging for my hat (It was an Amiibo item) and then I later learned was a racist. I blocked them and left, but then I was unhappy for a few hours.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 18, 2020)

A Whisker Away was just released without dubs, I hope they're added soon so I can do something while watching.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 18, 2020)

Being up too late really sucks. No one is on usually.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> The fact I stopped caring for my Neopets makes me feel guilty sometimes. I don't know why.


I kinda wanna try and get my old account back that I self-froze but I don't think I could plus like seeing everyone again after I left kinda hastily.. nah.


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

i don’t feel like myself at all and i hate it :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just had a bad experience on Club Tortimer and it negatively affected my mood. I'm trying to see if some music will calm me down, but I'm getting nothing.


I'm really sorry to hear that. I've personally been avoiding Club Tortimer after only using it once or twice. People can be so rude online, it's best to just stay away from randos like that.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Basically, I met someone who first started begging for my hat (It was an Amiibo item) and then I later learned was a racist. I blocked them and left, but then I was unhappy for a few hours.


OHHH I HATE WHEN PEOPLE DO THAT ****
Like please don't beg, it just makes you look desperate and selfish. Also being racist is just completely inexcusable. Did you end up giving them the item? If you did and you didn't get it back I think I can help get you another one!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. I've personally been avoiding Club Tortimer after only using it once or twice. People can be so rude online, it's best to just stay away from randos like that.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Nah, I didn't give it to them. But even if I did, I actually own the Amiibo it was from, so it's fine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Nah, I didn't give it to them. But even if I did, I actually own the Amiibo it was from, so it's fine.


Oh okay, that's good. Still sucks that you had to deal w such a rude person (((


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 18, 2020)

I feel my depression starting up again I’m trying to fight it, but I can’t. Maybe I should just give in and eat all the food I don’t let myself eat and watch movies and cry.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2020)

So uhhhhhh one of the cats just wandered into my room and peed on my bean bag????



I really don't wanna have to spend$200 to buy a new bean bag cause my dumbass cats don't know how to use a litter box.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So uhhhhhh one of the cats just wandered into my room and peed on my bean bag????
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't wanna have to spend$200 to buy a new bean bag cause my dumbass cats don't know how to use a litter box.



somebodys gonna need to get a good whiff of vinegar


----------



## Dim (Jun 18, 2020)

Just found out my father fell down at work. I sure hope he's alright


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

this heat is going to kill me


----------



## Zane (Jun 18, 2020)

Summer is just getting started and I wish it was winter already lol it’s too hot ;_;


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 18, 2020)

I can't stop thinking about work and that I'm on my last legs, and what both that ******* customer and the store manager said to me.

Not only that but I'm depressed like all the time. I sit and do nothin cause nothing brings me any joy anymore. I'm tired and I have headaches so I can't even do the things I like.

But somethin more serious, my store has a positive case for Corona virus, someone in the department right next to mine got it. Yet the store just 'sanitized' that whole department, sent home only people who came into contact with them for longer than 5 minutes, only did tracing for 72 hours even thou the virus can be in you for 2 weeks without symptoms, and called it a day. Like, this is some corporate **.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2020)

I can't stop thinking about the stuff I'm getting in the mail so I can't fall asleep. It's kinda sad that this is the most exciting thing happening in my life rn.
(Though ngl getting a wah plush is def an exciting experience)

I also wish it was cooler outside, been having to fall asleep with my AC on because the only way I can really be comfy in bed is if I'm in a really cold room covered up in a big blanket. But I know that it costs a lot to run AC units so I basically either have to suffer through the heat or feel guilty about using the AC ://///

Edit: so apparently he's now about an hour south of here at a distribution center, I can only dream but what if he gets here tomorrow?? :0


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 18, 2020)

Just got back home from driving and all. I feel a little disoriented, and I think it's because of the bright headlights. Need to adjust to 'em.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Mary (Jun 18, 2020)

Work’s been stressing me out lately. I feel like my blood pressure spikes every time there’s a text because I’m scared it’ll be the manager fussing at me for some small thing.

I also have to go on vacation with the family, which means leaving my apartment and my boyfriend to go spend a week with them in a beach house. I’m excited to see my brother, but my mom stresses me the heck out.  I’m also a bit worried for the drive, I’ve never driven that far before by myself.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: haha



It has reached a point where I simply just don’t want to exist for a few weeks. I’m so tired of being anxious all the time and stressed 24/7 and crying every single night over someone who never cared in the first place. And never will care. I am so sick of being so... vulnerable all the time. Does this come with an off button? Is there a way to hide this in a way where I can live a normal life without showing or feeling any emotions? Asking for a friend.

also.

I had cut off a few people I’ve known for about 8 years, they’re actually how I met my ex in the first place. But one of them does not seem to be getting the hint WHAT SO EVER. I blocked her everywhere because she has been nothing but insensitive to me. Making excuses for my ex, trying to pardon what he did to me, telling me how to feel and she even had the audacity to tell me it was time for ME to forget about him. Like lol, you do not get to decide that for me? Just because we’ve met in real life and have known each other for years does not mean you know what is best for me. She has contacted my close friends and even texted my aunt AND my mother asking them why I blocked her. I do not owe you an explanation. I do not owe you anything. Leave my family and friends out of this and take a hint.

annyywaaays.

The past few weeks have been very crazy for me. I’m sick of crying so much. I’m sick of feeling emotions. Can I just become numb lol.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I have another headache... I think I need to go outside more...


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Nvm its gone


----------



## vixened (Jun 19, 2020)

everyday feels the exact same.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)

My head is fuzzy due to lack of sleep, 4 whole pots of coffee, and how unbearable this heat is. I feel like I dunked my brain in a hot spring.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

The one night I want to watch anime Twist.moe doesn't work.. I just wanted to finally watch Your Name :C


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The one night I want to watch anime Twist.moe doesn't work.. I just wanted to finally watch Your Name :C


Haven't tried that one. Your island name reminds me of Nerima Daikon Brothers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2020)

FINE DONT REPLY i'll just use some other then ugh

kinda fun how they changed to have really good support to just trash things in the bin way lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 19, 2020)

I don't want to go to work today
I don't want to go to work today
I don't want to go to work today
I don't want to go to work today
For the love of god I don't want to go to work today, if I didn't have such a guilty conscience I would call out. Ofc that would raise suspicion as I have literally never called out in my 2 years there.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 19, 2020)

Mom: _"_Black lives matter is stupid! All lives matter! ... You don't know anything about it, you're too young!" 

Well, I know that if you're gonna keep saying that crap in public, you're gonna get shot. 

... Which isn't such a bad idea, actually.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Haven't tried that one. Your island name reminds me of Nerima Daikon Brothers.


My island name is actually based off the town Your Lie In April is based on lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm still like 90% sure I'm weird.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

I finally got rid of Genji! I was happy to see him go, until he was gone... When the person that took him left, I started crying, I actually really liked Genji, and there's no getting him back now. I'm getting Dobie, but can he really replace Genji? I doubt it...


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

im sick of this heat


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)

I made my roommates breakfast for dinner last night, my roomie didn't wash the plate he used correctly and put it away. Getting bacon grease on another clean dish. I pointed it out as polity as I could and he flipped out on me. Saying he'll get his own plates and silverwear so I can get off his back. 

Like... thanks. I went out of my way to make you food, my food, and even cleaned the pots and pans I used. Didn't ask anyone to clean up after I spent 45 mins over a stove so you could eat, just to tell me that? Ouch.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2020)

I don't care about you anymore because you never cared about me... so quit haunting my dreams already!

In other news... saw a customer take a ****ing piss on our parking lot before he left. I'm done.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Headache... tooth ache... wrist ache... _Being me sure is fun, huh?_


----------



## Zane (Jun 19, 2020)

Physical exhaustion B)


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 19, 2020)

Everytime I go visit my mother she makes a comment about how terrible I look. It's always about the bags under my eyes or my weight or how "sick & pale" I look. 

Last time when I was walking up to her she made a grossed out face and said I looked terrible & sick. I made sure my hair was done & I was wearing a new clean shirt and she still said it. It's like dang woman give me a break.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)

I guess it was so hot I passed out. I woke up 3 hours later covered in sweat. Wonderful.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

I’m tired, and sad.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2020)

Had to have a hard soda a day early because of work. Of course have to go back tomorrow. I normally unwind in that way before a day off.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

I am in pain... that is all.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am in pain... that is all.



Oh no.  Is it physical, mental, or emotional?  You don’t have to share if you don’t want to.  I hope you feel better soon though.  :[

—-

The power is still out and all my devices are dying one by one.  Come on, Mirio!  Where’s that powaaaaa?!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Oh no.  Is it physical, mental, or emotional?  You don’t have to share if you don’t want to.  I hope you feel better soon though.  :[


Physical... in multiple places and one of them I am clueless about.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Physical... in multiple places and one of them I am clueless about.



I see.  Well if there’s anything you can do to minimize or get rid of the pain I would focus on that.  Again, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 20, 2020)

Getting real sick of these fruit flies. One of them just ruined my tea by flying straight into the mug.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 20, 2020)

I baked myself in the car today. I got in and cranked everything up not realizing the heater was on. My car usually takes awhile to cool down so I didn’t think much of it until 20 minutes later I felt like I was dying. I’d like to give the culprit who touched my settings a firm talking to.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 20, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I baked myself in the car today. I got in and cranked everything up not realizing the heater was on. My car usually takes awhile to cool down so I didn’t think much of it until 20 minutes later I felt like I was dying. I’d like to give the culprit who touched my settings a firm talking to.


After that I'd have to spend a hot minute in a grocery store's walk-in beer fridge.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 20, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> After that I'd have to spend a hot minute in a grocery store's walk-in beer fridge.


That would have been a nice place to have been able to go to . I’d have been in there until they asked me to leave.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

sometimes I just want to end it all.. and I think that people would be so much better off without me.


----------



## Babo (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> sometimes I just want to end it all.. and I think that people would be so much better off without me.


No! no no no!
sometimes i think like this too.. and i still do..but the fear of leaving everyone who cares about me behind scares me even more.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2020)

Burnt myself outside yesterday hhh annoying.

Also my printer is ****ing greatly since when can't I just scan from the device window.... :/


----------



## Romaki (Jun 20, 2020)

Got myself an used copy of NFS Underground and tried literally everything for over an hour to install it. Why did I have to get a cracked exe file for it to work.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 20, 2020)

I cannot be bothered with work and can't stop thinking how good it'll be to be out of this job...if that ever happens. I should've taken today off to recover from finals. 

Also, I am the biggest dumb dumb as I have once again ran out of my meds before my doctors appointment  oh boy i can't wait to be irritable, nauseous, dizzy and depressed for 2 days until I get my prescription, all while I'm working!!


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I can't revisit an old forum I used to go on.
I wanted to revisit it but now its gone forever.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 20, 2020)

I really _really_ don’t want to be awake right now, lol.​


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can't revisit an old forum I used to go on.
> I wanted to revisit it but now its gone forever.


Ouch. What kind of forum was it?


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ouch. What kind of forum was it?


Super inactive forum, there would only be average of 20 members active and I only made 19 posts there, that's all I know


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 20, 2020)

Ya'll are goddamn idiots. Listen, you're telling me to just stop taking my antidepressants? Looks like you're gonna suffer the aftermath of me without medication then. Knowing them, they'll probably think I'm possessed and call the priest again. Well listen up ignorant and old-fashioned *******s - you can't just make a person go cold turkey. It's like tellin' someone to just quit smoking or drinking liquor. It takes goddamn time. It's been like a year since I started taking anti-depressants, and ya'll are saying that I'm going to start losing my memory and have cognitive trouble. 

Look, it's either being patient with me or experience a 'possessed and psychotic' daughter. Simple.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 20, 2020)

I didn’t read the description properly~ so I got the wrong Smart DVD player because it’s not a wireless one... so someone is gonna come collect it & I’ll get my money back XD


----------



## seularin (Jun 20, 2020)

@Saiki Kusuo


----------



## Misha (Jun 20, 2020)

I saw that it'll be a period of above 30 degrees celcius/86 degrees fahrenheit with high humidity soon. Which means that this ac-less flat will heat up to 35/95 degrees. I hope I can handle it, I still have to work. Oh ****, I hope my computer will work at those temperatures!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 20, 2020)

oof not having a good day today. all I want to do is nothing but sleep sleep sleep zzz.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 20, 2020)

don't feel great


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> sometimes I just want to end it all.. and I think that people would be so much better off without me.


the fact that you posted that is bothering me.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

Had a very vivid dream of being at my dads house. He wasn't there but I just kinda had a walk down memory lane. I'm pretty melancholy.


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2020)

I ****ing hate my job so much >_>


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Had a very vivid dream of being at my dads house. He wasn't there but I just kinda had a walk down memory lane. I'm pretty melancholy.



Hey, Weiss.  Just wanted to say that I’ve been positive for most of the day, but this is the one thing that has been on my mind all day and I’m really sorry you‘ve had to deal with this.  I’ve enjoyed getting to know you as a friend and I hope you feel better soon.

Here’s a sheep to try and lighten your mood


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 20, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I guess it was so hot I passed out. I woke up 3 hours later covered in sweat. Wonderful.



Passed out like blackout fainted? Are you okay now? (I know this was yesterday but still)


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Passed out like blackout fainted? Are you okay now? (I know this was yesterday but still)


I think I am. My room was over 100 degrees. I slept on my couch last night downstairs because being in my room is nauseating atm. California has no mercy whenit comes to the sun


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 20, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I think I am. My room was over 100 degrees. I slept on my couch last night downstairs because being in my room is nauseating atm. California has no mercy whenit comes to the sun



Omg, over 100° major oof. I hope the heat dies down over there (thou knowing we just hit summer I'm sure it won't any time soon). Please do stay hydrated and as cool as you can thou


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Why do I think so negatively


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Omg, over 100° major oof. I hope the heat dies down over there (thou knowing we just hit summer I'm sure it won't any time soon). Please do stay hydrated and as cool as you can thou


Aww thank you for this   you're so sweet! ill drink lots of water and go give my Stella a gift to honor you!


----------



## Neb (Jun 20, 2020)

My thin-walled apartment complex and nasty neighbors make me insane. Nearly every day they yell at me from the other side of the wall.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 20, 2020)

I may have been swooning over a pharmacist.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 20, 2020)

Wondering how introducing my dog to the pool (if I can it's not my pool so I gotta ask first) will go. I wanna make sure he can swim just in case you know, but he doesn't like water much. I'm not gonna force him in instantly. I'll try to coax him in at first and if that doesn't work out I'll introduce him to the edge, shallow, little by little y'know?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Vent



My life man.. Sometimes I hate it. I really really try to not think about myself badly or have negative thoughts but it's hard. My parents expect me to get a job when I'm over and it's a lot of pressure trying to decide what to do because I'm so young.. Why can't I enjoy my childhood while I can man? It's really stressful. And also my sister is really bad. She screams and throws a fit when she can't get her way and my parents expect me to play with her all the time like come on man. I can barely ever get a moment of peace. And she's really mean to me too and sometimes I get so fed up with her I end up hitting her and I get in trouble, I can't control my anger at all.. I must have some really bad anger issues. I'm not very patient with her anymore like I used to be.. Then there's the fact that I noticed that good things happening irl don't give me as much joy as they used to, and not as much joy as things that happen in animal crossing do. Finding my favorite villagers makes me esctatic, and even small things like Kabuki chasing a bug make me happy. And then things irl like getting new makeup or going out of town, they dont bring me much joy and idk why.. My mom thinks I'm addicted to the game and that's probably it. Then there's the fact they're way overprotective and when I try to give them any sort of advice they just brush it off. They also don't like me talking to people online and in fact I probably shouldn't be here but I am NOT leaving. Not after all the friends I've made. I just couldn't, I'd cry so hard... ugh I don't even wanna think about that. Also I only have ONE good irl friend and that's it. And she rarely comes over. The rest of my friends are online so I'd be extremely lonely if I couldn't talk to them anymore.. And I also have really bad anxiety about all sorts of things that bothers me every day.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

To make things worse I got in a fight with my best friend woohoo..


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)

I really don't like unfollowing accounts for good intentions but if you're gonna post tiny dot BLM stories every freaking time I open the app... sorry...

I am educating myself and I don't need you occasional passive-aggressive ally racism posts thank you.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

I've never had any siblings, or many friends, so I've never had any experience with helping someone. I don't know how to comfort people, and that makes me feel like a bad and useless friend. Yesterday I felt this a lot when, my friend was down, and I couldn't do anything about it. I tried to say something, but it was hard. I always feel like a terrible person when this happens.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2020)

Yesterday I was out p much all day and when I finally got back on Tomodachi Life at 10pm I missed the night market, so I set the time back to 5pm. It didn't show up. Well today I get on the game and apparently setting the time back like that just completely messed up everything because now there's no new markets (morning/afternoon) and the shops haven't been updated.


That's one of the things I look forward to every day and now I'm just really bummed about it ://////


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Apparently I had a nightmare. The content made little sense to me for how it could possibly have been that scary, but the feeling of fear hasn't left me yet...


----------



## Soigne (Jun 21, 2020)

afraid of hating my new job tomorrow. i'm anxious about it, but i can't really tell if i'm anxious because i'm always anxious or if i genuinely don't want to work here.

guess we'll see.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

still lonely


----------



## Romaki (Jun 21, 2020)

God, there can be a little breeze outside and my internet goes nuts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2020)

We're counting down to the final days before the release of Spongebob BFBB Rehydrated and since there's nothing much goin on in my life rn I'm just anxiously sitting around waiting for the 23rd so I can rush to the store and buy it uhfhskdhfskdh

Also uguhhuhuuhuhuh I'm so mad that I don't have my license!! I'm literally just stuck here and I cna't go anywhere that isn't biking distance away because neither of my parents are up to just going somewhere with me >:,((((


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 21, 2020)

Soigne said:


> afraid of hating my new job tomorrow. i'm anxious about it, but i can't really tell if i'm anxious because i'm always anxious or if i genuinely don't want to work here.
> 
> guess we'll see.


I’ve actually been going through this all day today too.  Hopefully we both have good first days tomorrow!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

I think too much about life and all the things I hate about it, all the unfair things and everything.
I'm probably dramatic because life isn't perfect but still.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

I've been acting like I'm fine all day and just posting the type of things I usually do, but actually...
I woke up sick and it never went away... I could throw up later... who knows...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've been acting like I'm fine all day and just posting the type of things I usually do, but actually...
> I woke up sick and it never went away... I could throw up later... who knows...


Feel better Seastar D:


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

The splatoon thread is dead, so I should change my pfp, right? No, I wish I could, but I just can't. I'm attached to it! The war, and everyone being an Inkling or octo was a fun memory for me. I want to change it, but can't bring myself to do it. Same thing with my user title, I'm actually proud to be leader. 

This all sounds like a good thing, but I'm sad it's dead, and because of that, I'm stuck as an Inkling...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I think too much about life and all the things I hate about it, all the unfair things and everything.
> I'm probably dramatic because life isn't perfect but still.


Same...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The splatoon thread is dead, so I should change my pfp, right? No, I wish I could, but I just can't. I'm attached to it! The war, and everyone being an Inkling or octo was a fun memory for me. I want to change it, but can't bring myself to do it. Same thing with my user title, I'm actually proud to be leader.
> 
> This all sounds like a good thing, but I'm sad it's dead, and because of that, I'm stuck as an Inkling...


I feel the same way, except I've been an Inkling since TBT 3.0 started and therefore I have some extra reasons I'm attached.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

HUGE designer block! I just can't bring myself to finish my latest flag, and I feel really bad that the person has to wait this long. I really hope this doesn't make my shops reputation go down ;-;


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> HUGE designer block! I just can't bring myself to finish my latest flag, and I feel really bad that the person has to wait this long. I really hope this doesn't make my shops reputation go down ;-;



You cannot rush quality! Blocks happen and can be tough to get through. Where do you typically draw your inspiration from? May help to explore some different sources or take a bit of time for yourself away from the design to refocus. Be open with your communication. I'm sure your buyer will understand you needing (and wanting) to take the time to make sure it's something they'll love.  ❤


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> You cannot rush quality! Blocks happen and can be tough to get through. Where do you typically draw your inspiration from? May help to explore some different sources or take a bit of time for yourself away from the design to refocus. Be open with your communication. I'm sure your buyer will understand you needing (and wanting) to take the time to make sure it's something they'll love.  ❤


Wow, thank you so much! I really appreciate the great advice!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The splatoon thread is dead, so I should change my pfp, right? No, I wish I could, but I just can't. I'm attached to it! The war, and everyone being an Inkling or octo was a fun memory for me. I want to change it, but can't bring myself to do it. Same thing with my user title, I'm actually proud to be leader.
> 
> This all sounds like a good thing, but I'm sad it's dead, and because of that, I'm stuck as an Inkling...



Just because the thread is gone doesn't mean our fun stopped~ I had such a great time there that personally I won't forget! It was wonderful!  And everyone who was part of that holds a spot in my heart as a little TBT family~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 21, 2020)

I guess you're oblivious to this, but I _could _call the cops on you - but I won't, 'cuz who the hell wants to do all that paperwork? 

... Seriously, ya'll are freaking dumbasses to try and take away my medication from me. Like limiting my dosage instantly will do me any good.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 21, 2020)

I really don’t like how I continue to have hope for people who have continuously done me wrong.... I still hope maybe one day my ex will come back to me. And I hate that. And I also don’t like how I have hope AND faith in people just to have them disappoint me in the long run. Ughhh haha.​


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> sometimes I just want to end it all.. and I think that people would be so much better off without me.


OHHH NO YOU DONT YOU BABY---

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

You trying to leave me?!


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Bug bites are really annoying and I must resist the temptation of scratching it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> OHHH NO YOU DONT YOU BABY---
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> You trying to leave me?!


with the way things are sometimes I consider it ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> with the way things are sometimes I consider it ;-;


O H N O Y O U D O NT!!! WE CAN'T BE FRIENDS IF YOU GO!!! You tryin to make me sad?! I need my Ohare stan!!!! ^ou can't leave you're so young!!! I made so can you!!! If you leave everyone will miss you!! Ji Roise  me Babo Clockwise Kurb Unhappyhome everyone!!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Milky star said:


> O H N O Y O U D O NT!!! WE CAN'T BE FRIENDS IF YOU GO!!! You tryin to make me sad?! I need my Ohare stan!!!! ^ou can't leave you're so young!!! I made so can you!!! If you leave everyone will miss you!! Ji Roise  me Babo Clockwise Kurb Unhappyhome everyone!!!


I mean hello I need someone to compete with about bein a O'Hare stan!!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> O H N O Y O U D O NT!!! WE CAN'T BE FRIENDS IF YOU GO!!! You tryin to make me sad?! I need my Ohare stan!!!! ^ou can't leave you're so young!!! I made so can you!!! If you leave everyone will miss you!! Ji Roise  me Babo Clockwise Kurb Unhappyhome everyone!!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Well, ok ^^ I'll try to not let the thoughts get to me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well, ok ^^ I'll try to not let the thoughts get to me


You better not! If I catch you thinking like this again oooh i'mma get you! Between you and my boyfriend I don't need two suicidal babies in my life! Just live with me! You'll make it! You have to for my sake!


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

coming out is stressful


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 22, 2020)

seularin said:


> coming out is stressful


Oh? commin out as what? Oh erm you don't have to say-


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh? commin out as what? Oh erm you don't have to say-


pan  came out to mom but still have to work on my dad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 22, 2020)

seularin said:


> pan  came out to mom but still have to work on my dad


Ah dang,, hey do you boo. Go for it. Even if he don't accept he legally has to take care of you. So I guess what I'm saying is come out otherwise you might regret not saying anything at all. Keepin secrets like that is tough.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

Ngl dating an Atheist is hard when you're a Christian. I try not to think about it since I _love_ my boyfriend to death and he loves me to death but still.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 22, 2020)

my grandma is such a **** sometimes 


Spoiler



earlier i was with her in our porch, she was doing her nails and i was cleaning stuff. then two kids, both my younger 10y/o cousins, came out and started playing, chasing each other and stuff. they were laughing and running around and i thought it was refreshing seeing kids play outside, but my grandma thought they were noisy so she went outside, told them off, and shooed them away. i got angry and said just let the kids be, because theyre KIDS, i mean when i was young i played outside with a lot of kids from the block and we were absolutely noisier (we played basketball, bike around, chase each other, etc.) but no one told us off. she told me there was a time for that and i said, but it's 3:30 PM it's literally an okay time for kids to play outside. she ended up not listening to me which pissed me off, typical boomer move, but it's funny the kids didnt listen to her either and continued playing LOL.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

Just sad


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2020)

this shopping service 
 also helping my mom applying for jobs bc she hates computers lol


----------



## Soigne (Jun 22, 2020)

i’m such a mess right now i shouldn’t have taken on this job


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't get paid enough for what I do at my current job. My main part of my job is answering calls, but that's just scratching the surface. We each have managed accounts so it's a lot of answering emails and dealing with problems on top of the calls. The amount of multitasking required is just really stressful at times. I could definitely think of worse jobs, but I want to grow eventually. With COVID-19, I don't know how much longer I will be stuck here. I'm thankful to even have a job with all that going on, but now it's harder to look for a new one.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)

Waiting for June 24th


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2020)

Playing Mario Kart 8 again has made me realize/remember a few things:
1. I really don't like the music in this game.
2. **** BABY ROSALINA
3. 200cc is lit, wish I could do this in MK Wii.
3. Why tf is Isabelle in this game.
4. I hate that this game doesn't have the "unlocking characters/tracks" thing like MK Wii. I know that there were other Mario Kart games where you didn't have to unlock tracks but when there are 48 tracks in the game and countless characters being able to unlock them is more satisfying than just being handed them.
5. WHY DOES BABY ROSALINA EVEN EXIST SHE IS THE _BANE_ OF _MY_ EXISTENCE.
6. I also don't like all these random extra characters that no one asked for like Pink Gold Peach.


Also I hate my PS2. I'm just trying to play BFBB to get hyped for the remaster being released tomorrow and the damn thing can barely read the disc because it's the "slim" PS2 with the flimsy disc tray lid that pops open. I had to put the Wii Remote on the lid just to hold it down so the disc drive would work.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2020)

mk8 is so bad it doesn't deserve all the hype.. tbf those certain zelda games are better lmfao

also damn my hair is too dark :c


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2020)

Family realized that I'm set on going to another state for college. Things are quite tense.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 22, 2020)

I think I bought unsalted saltine crackers. Didn't know that was a thing.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 22, 2020)

why tf did I even bother telling my parents about wanting to lose weight and speaking to my doctor about it, its just a waste of my time trying to argue with them. My dad thinks he knows everything about things related to diets and nutrition, so ever since I mentioned about wanting to be healthier he's been harshly judging me for all my food choices. Like literally just told me off for wanting roasted vegetables lmao. Then since he wants to get into healthier habits ""so bad"" like me he's enforcing it on my mum and brother. But instead of offering alternatives and solutions he just goes off and attacks everyone like always. Literally my doctor is less judgemental than him, and I've been harshly judged by medical professionals my whole life xD I'm too tired to fight him as its a waste of my breath. I should've just waited until I moved out of home where I can make my own choices and control things myself. Or alternatively, just move out now lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Family realized that I'm set on going to another state for college. Things are quite tense.


Yeah but you def deserve to be on your own for a while.


I'm really tired and bored. Also frustrated cause my PS2 keeps pooping itself out on me, doesn't want to read game discs. Idk what to do, don't really feel like doing much of anything. Almost makes me wonder if I'm going through one of those low phases of depression.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2020)

Damn, I'm exhausted.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 22, 2020)

my anxiety was justified about this new job. apparently i only get trained for EVERYTHING during my first week and then i just have to do everything on my own wherever they decide to put me. :/ 

i need money but i don’t know if i can keep up with everything. i’m sure it’ll get easier, but at what cost to my health


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2020)

Soigne said:


> my anxiety was justified about this new job. apparently i only get trained for EVERYTHING during my first week and then i just have to do everything on my own wherever they decide to put me. :/
> 
> i need money but i don’t know if i can keep up with everything. i’m sure it’ll get easier, but at what cost to my health



I wouldn't be surprised if I felt like a nervous wreck or have a mental breakdown with that kind of thing either. I wish you the best though, and feel free to vent your troubles to me love. </3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 22, 2020)

Soigne said:


> my anxiety was justified about this new job. apparently i only get trained for EVERYTHING during my first week and then i just have to do everything on my own wherever they decide to put me. :/
> 
> i need money but i don’t know if i can keep up with everything. i’m sure it’ll get easier, but at what cost to my health


Sorry it didn't go so hot today.  I hope it winds up working in the end, but I can definitely understand feeling trapped and like you have to do something because you need the money.


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

i didn’t pay attention to where i was walking and stupidly entered a sketchy neighborhood


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2020)

what the **** is it with ya'll and mixed messages

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

Moving to a border state, and grandma here is wanting to ****ing die. :||

Like if I move, she says she won't have anything to do (like my laundry and etc), and honestly that is one of the reasons why I'm moving out - so I don't bother them with chores anymore. I don't want them to do this and that because of my contamination OCD. And I don't think I can overcome it by living here, anyways. What the hell is it with them guilt tripping me and then do the exact opposite????


----------



## allainah (Jun 22, 2020)

someone just sent me this... dont know if im bothered or wanna lmao


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

allainah said:


> someone just sent me this... dont know if im bothered or wanna lmao
> 
> View attachment 277516


the first para is basically ‘this is for rachel you big fat white..’ lmao


----------



## allainah (Jun 22, 2020)

seularin said:


> the first para is basically ‘this is for rachel you big fat white..’ lmao


yeah i know i give them a 0/10 for originality


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

allainah said:


> yeah i know i give them a 0/10 for originality


smth about telling someone off with grammar  doesnt sit with me


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 22, 2020)

I had one of my replies to another thread deleted by a mod yesterday and I still feel like a scolded school boy. I was more embarrassed rather then bothered though.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 22, 2020)

Muggy even so late.


----------



## allainah (Jun 22, 2020)

seularin said:


> the first para is basically ‘this is for rachel you big fat white..’ lmao


basically 3 of their friends were rude and passive aggressive towards me and then all blocked me and i went off on the 1 that didnt block me yet then i got sent that.... like ok... i literally hate twitter. toxic asf


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

allainah said:


> basically 3 of their friends were rude and passive aggressive towards me and then all blocked me and i went off on the 1 that didnt block me yet then i got sent that.... like ok... i literally hate twitter. toxic asf


twt, it is what it is


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2020)

It's 3:37am whyyyyy the heeeeck am I not asleeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

I don’t know if my left eye has a bug bite or an eye bag.
And I’m worried that I might get sick as well so I have to sleep early if I can.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 23, 2020)

I’m dreading and putting off going to sleep because I’ve been sleeping so badly.


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2020)

Had an issue with a The Sims 4 save file that I've sunk 50hrs into in the last week. When I searched the error code I found a lot of people have had the same problem in the last few days. I managed to recover an earlier save of it, but still lost everything I did after midday yesterday (was playing on and off until 8pm). Any saves after that point all had the same problem.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 23, 2020)

I am dead tired. Woke up at 5:40 AM with this recurring issue I have randomly where it feels like something is stuck in my eye and it gets really watery and painful. Took me awhile to fall back asleep and then I had to get up at 7:40 AM for work. Also feeling guilt about this work issue that's not really my fault, but I keep feeling like it is. A big shipment needed to arrive to a store tomorrow and I had reached out previously to ship it ASAP like instructed, but apparently there's a difference in wording for shipping ASAP and delivering ASAP. I feel bad for not knowing, but their wording did say in the email to ship ASAP.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2020)

This site. I'll give them to this Friday to actually help because they probably know but refuse to help. Otherwise I'll just use some other proxy/service I don't need mercari that bad anyway.. sheesh..


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2020)

Also saw a dead bird outside... Hope it's just an unfortunate flight fall or something and that someone did not actually harm it :/


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The splatoon thread is dead, so I should change my pfp, right? No, I wish I could, but I just can't. I'm attached to it! The war, and everyone being an Inkling or octo was a fun memory for me. I want to change it, but can't bring myself to do it. Same thing with my user title, I'm actually proud to be leader.
> 
> This all sounds like a good thing, but I'm sad it's dead, and because of that, I'm stuck as an Inkling...


I did it, I changed my pfp. I'm really missing my Inkling, so this probably won't last long.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 23, 2020)

I woke up much earlier than normal due to stomach issues, and I'm really hungry now that my stomach hurts but I tried eating earlier and could barely eat a single piece of toast.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm just so angry and frustrated at my mom and my family. You're not even trying to understand, nor do you care. Yeah, you call me crazy. Keep doing that. And you wonder why I want to move out. 

I'm so upset for being misunderstood, and for being constantly on the edge. Maybe its cause you're deaf and so you can't hear entirely what my mom is saying, but she has definitely acted like a narcissist to you. She just ****ing hates me, criticizes me, compares me to HERSELF, and is a mega douche. And you even ****ing agree with her when she's limiting my dosage. Illegally. 

I'm tired of you guys, I'm tired of myself, and I'm just sick of it.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 23, 2020)

luv having to deal with racist customers on my second day


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

I woke up sick, then my emotions went weird later and I felt sicker. Fun...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2020)

I have a really bad headache and I forgot to bring my Excedrin so I just have to deal w it until I get home :,,,)


----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

my brothers moving out soon; hes my closest sibling and i cant stand my sisters—i’ll have no one to play pubg with at 4am


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

That feel when you have low self esteem.
The worst.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That feel when you have low self esteem.
> The worst.


same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 23, 2020)

School is over and I'm hit with the fact that homework, or rather putting off homework, actually gave me something to do.


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

I feel awkward, really awkward right now, idk why it’s happening.


----------



## Neb (Jun 23, 2020)

Nothing seems to be helping with my loneliness. Not even spending time with parents or online friends helps.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2020)

Neb said:


> Nothing seems to be helping with my loneliness. Not even spending time with parents or online friends helps.



Hey, Neb.  I’m sorry you’re feeling this way.  You seem like a pretty cool person, and I can relate to this.  Also, looks like we have a few things in common (including liking Pokémon).  If you ever need another friend or just someone to vent to, I’m a DM/VM away!


----------



## Mary (Jun 23, 2020)

I’ve been waking up with really bad arthritis-type pain in both my feet when I try to stand. It goes away pretty quickly, but the first few minutes of it totally suck, and make it hard to get going in the morning. It seems to only happen when I lay down. I’m thinking plantar fasciitis, it’s happened to everyone in my family. I wonder if I’m overdoing it at work or something.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 24, 2020)

Disney guy nipples.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Disney guy nipples.


I was going to ask you to explain this, but then I googled it and you’re right.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I was going to ask you to explain this, but then I googled it and you’re right.


uhhh... Do I want to know?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020

I'm too scared to Google it


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> uhhh... Do I want to know?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> 
> I'm too scared to Google it


I was mostly joking, but it’s not something you usually notice until you google it. They’re all there for you to see and it’s just weird so I got out of there quickly.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> uhhh... Do I want to know?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> 
> I'm too scared to Google it


I'm afraid of finding out.


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2020)

-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 24, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I was mostly joking, but it’s not something you usually notice until you google it. They’re all there for you to see and it’s just weird so I got out of there quickly.


Meant to post this with it:




I wouldn't want to be burn victim suit Mowgli even in the "cold" California or Florida weather.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

I wish to unsee something.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 24, 2020)

bro i just wanna donate money to online charity why wont you accept my cards ;;;;;;;;;;;
also crunch time with literally everything rn im in a state of constant panic


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 24, 2020)

Last night I was feeling alright. Still had stomach pains. Woke up even earlier that I did yesterday (yesterday I woke up, not by choice, at 6am). Now I'm fully awake at 5am but somehow still tired and I feel worse than I did last night. Atleast today is my day off so I don't have to call out like I did yesterday but I still have somethin important to do today.

Also I feel hot but my temperature is 98° like a normal person's temp should.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2020)

the amount of ugly skirts and shorts around. meh i might be snobby but i don't want to look like i'm 70+ lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 24, 2020)

How much of a ****ing ******* does he have to be? On Tuesday I called out from work sick because I am sick, I have symptoms that prevent me from working around food. The first time ever in 2+ years of working there I called out. I ALWAYS come in when called in, even if I only get a half hour notice. Yet the one time I genuinely call out, and with plenty of hours notice, he goes and pulls this **** on me.

He changed my hours tomorrow to make me work a ridiculous opening, which I most legit can't do cause in the mornings I feel like utter ****. I'm normally a closer, so making me do a 360 in sleep schedules is nearly impossible for me, esp with my sleeping issues.

In top of that, he has me working a closing shift, then an opening the very next day. An opening. At 6am. Which is the time I have to come in, not the time I wake up. Idc if it's '8 hours between' that's ****ed UP.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

2020 as a whole is bothering me

when I finally get ACNH to be the light of 2020 it's not even complete

piled up with all of my past obsessions and the thoughts I have this year is the worst ever


CAN I JUST GO BACK TO 2016


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> 2020 as a whole is bothering me
> 
> when I finally get ACNH to be the light of 2020 it's not even complete
> 
> ...


same...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

I would murder for 2016 back...

no obsessions
new leaf
wii u


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 24, 2020)

Omg my stomach still hurts so much.

I want to call my job to quit but I'm also tired, I can't possibly work with these symptoms.

How tf my manager gonna call me in to do a closing today on my day off when I have to do an opening the next day at a ridiculous time. Very well knowing yesterday I called out because I was feeling too bad to even come into work. I wake up really sick in the mornings, and not at my normal time. My body wakes me up at the early times, then halfway throu my day I get tired.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Seeing someone else sad.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

My friend being sad...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> being sad...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My friend being sad...





Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 278237


is that better


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 24, 2020)

sometimes I feel like I don't have any friends, or that I'm missing out because I'm not dropping everything to talk to everyone, and it just furthers my loneliness


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 278237


I think that rule applies to complaining about other members, not feeling sad that someone else is upset. That's empathy and if the staff tries to say that empathy is wrong then they are the ones who are wrong.


I'm bummed about the button layout in BFBB Rehydrated. I play the original on the PS2 where the jump button is X (on the Switch it's B) and the ground pound button is circle (on the Switch it's A), but on the Switch the jump button is A (circle) and the ground pound button is B (X). It's really disorienting and it's actually making it difficult for me to play without getting my *** handed to me by all these robots lol.
I was gonna try button remapping but I'm playing on the TV with the pro controller and apparently button mapping isn't available for this controller, whooptee doo.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020

Also @ everyone here who is feeling lonely, I have advice that may or may not be possible: GET A DOG. I used to feel lonely literally all. the. time. but I've had my dog sine the middle of March and I haven't been feeling lonely at all ever since. He's so amazing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've never had any siblings, or many friends, so I've never had any experience with helping someone. I don't know how to comfort people, and that makes me feel like a bad and useless friend. Yesterday I felt this a lot when, my friend was down, and I couldn't do anything about it. I tried to say something, but it was hard. I always feel like a terrible person when this happens.


Happened again... I hate it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2020)

Discord for some reason having minimal notices in Windows 10, like in the notice space to the left..why did they zoom out and got tiny all of a sudden???


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Cramps, I just want to die


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Woohoo, more headaches. I have a problem.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2020)

Same with the goddamn headaches. I get them on the daily. :| 

Also wtf is the second case in Apollo Justice??? I HATE THAT STICKLER CHARACTER HE TAKES SO MUCH TIME AND DIALOGUE JUST STFU


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

Even if I try to sleep early, I just can’t do it
I try to force myself to sleep early, but it’s hard since I kept sleeping at 11.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 24, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I want to call my job to quit



I did it. I did try to call but none of my managers were there so I sent them both a text.

Now I'm nervous about the lashback I'll get, esp from my main manager. It doesn't help that a different person quit today, but my health is pretty messed up rn and I feel like it is that way cause the company doesn't do the right thing when it comes to safety. Someone was positive in the department next to mine, and a couple days later I feel like ****. I wear a mask all the time when I go out, I'm mindful of where I go and what I touch, where the food comes from that I eat (I haven't had anythin from that department for a very long time, months maybe, esp since I suspected that department would get a case first cause it's nasty in the back area), I wash my hands frequently, I don't socialize outside of work, yet I'm more sick than I ever have been.

The company did not do the right thing and now I've def got someTHING. It might not be the virus, or maybe it is. But I'm really sick and paying for the company not doing the right thing. Even thou I've put in 2 years of work, I always answered my phone to come in early, stress from everythin, constant schedule changes, bad customers, a manager who I'm convinced hates me, I went throu so much **** just to get sick. It sucks that at the cost of my health was the final straw to push me over to quit, and that I didn't have the balls to quit when I originally wanted to. If I had, there's a very good change I wouldn't have gotten this sick and I would be at home not having these bad symptoms.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 24, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Same with the goddamn headaches. I get them on the daily. :|
> 
> Also wtf is the second case in Apollo Justice??? I HATE THAT STICKLER CHARACTER HE TAKES SO MUCH TIME AND DIALOGUE JUST STFU


Okay but this case at least gives you the White Powder Chronicles, which is one of my favorite parts of AJ lmao

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



Stella-Io said:


> I did it. I did try to call but none of my managers were there so I sent them both a text.
> 
> Now I'm nervous about the lashback I'll get, esp from my main manager. It doesn't help that a different person quit today, but my health is pretty messed up rn and I feel like it is that way cause the company doesn't do the right thing when it comes to safety. Someone was positive in the department next to mine, and a couple days later I feel like ****. I wear a mask all the time when I go out, I'm mindful of where I go and what I touch, where the food comes from that I eat (I haven't had anythin from that department for a very long time, months maybe, esp since I suspected that department would get a case first cause it's nasty in the back area), I wash my hands frequently, I don't socialize outside of work, yet I'm more sick than I ever have been.
> 
> The company did not do the right thing and now I've def got someTHING. It might not be the virus, or maybe it is. But I'm really sick and paying for the company not doing the right thing. Even thou I've put in 2 years of work, I always answered my phone to come in early, stress from everythin, constant schedule changes, bad customers, a manager who I'm convinced hates me, I went throu so much **** just to get sick. It sucks that at the cost of my health was the final straw to push me over to quit, and that I didn't have the balls to quit when I originally wanted to. If I had, there's a very good change I wouldn't have gotten this sick and I would be at home not having these bad symptoms.


Honestly I think you did the right thing. It sounds like they were taking advantage of you big time and doing you super dirty. Eight hours turn around between two shifts is unbelievably unfair, to say the least about everything they've put you through. I hope you're able to recoup from both this job and your illness and find a better job somewhere else. Feel better soon.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 24, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Okay but this case at least gives you the White Powder Chronicles, which is one of my favorite parts of AJ lmao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> 
> ...



Aw thank you so much! I certainly hope I am able to recover, esp since now someone I know has it that I was around...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

Okay so it's 2am and I'm still up tryin to beat robo-patrick and browsing through tbt, what tf has my sleep schedule become I was doin so well for so long ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 25, 2020)

Being an animal lover is hard. I'm not vegan but I cherish life in all forms. Even bugs. I was cooking dinner tonight and wasn't paying too much attention to draining the meat.

I ended up with about half a pound of it falling into my sink. I broke down like a little baby because I feel like I wasted this poor creatures final purpose.

I respect my food and understand fully that it was once a living breathing creature with emotions, family and personality. To waste this cows final bid on my carelessness, hurts a lot.

I'm sorry cow. I'll be more diligent in the future. I promise you.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 25, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Being an animal lover is hard. I'm not vegan but I cherish life in all forms. Even bugs. I was cooking dinner tonight and wasn't paying too much attention to draining the meat.
> 
> I ended up with about half a pound of it falling into my sink. I broke down like a little baby because I feel like I wasted this poor creatures final purpose.
> 
> ...


I haven’t eaten meat in 5 years, but I will cook it for other people, so I feel your pain


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 25, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I haven’t eaten meat in 5 years, but I will cook it for other people, so I feel your pain


Thank you Renee. I'm glad I'm not alone for caring this much ;A;


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Why does it become so hot when I sleep without air con?


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2020)

Blew the fuse for the shower. Called in a repair but it could be weeks before they send someone out.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

I can't sleep...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2020)

gonna be **** weather next week they think and im like please no while it's hot i handle that better than ****ing cold spring weather tyvm.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Blew the fuse for the shower. Called in a repair but it could be weeks before they send someone out.


D: noooo im sorry. hope it's gonna be somewhat alright til then :/


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> D: noooo im sorry. hope it's gonna be somewhat alright til then :/


They called back and said they can send someone out tomorrow! I'm glad. The shower can't power on so it's completely unusable.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> They called back and said they can send someone out tomorrow! I'm glad. The shower can't power on so it's completely unusable.


Ah that's good news. And yeah I dunno if you got the same heat as us but must be quite the annoyance not be able to cool down with one.


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ah that's good news. And yeah I dunno if you got the same heat as us but must be quite the annoyance not be able to cool down with one.



Currently 27°C and humid, ick.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Currently 27°C and humid, ick.


Yeah, slightly hotter here so I feel ya. Though I shan't complain, I can't handle whatever autumn/winter/spring season that is one long cold season here these days :/


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

this heat really needs to take a day off


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 25, 2020)

Annoying hot weather in the UK today... 30+ degrees Celsius with no air con


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this heat really needs to take a day off


it will here next week which is kinda sad because it get like only 20 with bad weather im like pls come back heat.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> it will here next week which is kinda sad because it get like only 20 with bad weather im like pls come back heat.


we had two straight days of 35C+ weather last week which was hard to stomach, personally my ideal temperature range is from 10-15 C, I can enjoy that


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> we had two straight days of 35C weather last week which was hard to stomach, personally my ideal temperature range is from 10-15 C, I can enjoy that


too cold for me not to get chills, need 20+ here. like sure it's really hot at work but it's not too many hours and our apartment building is like a freezer in the winter/autumn because they turn on and off the heaters all the time


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 25, 2020)

Lmao I go to zip up the back of my dress as I'm getting ready today, to feel a tug and lo and behold I zipped my hair up. 

No ones awake to help me with this and I can't see behind my head so wish me luck


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 25, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Lmao I go to zip up the back of my dress as I'm getting ready today, to feel a tug and lo and behold I zipped my hair up.
> 
> No ones awake to help me with this and I can't see behind my head so wish me luck


ow ow ow I am so sorry! I wish I could help you


----------



## Romaki (Jun 25, 2020)

It's just so hot today.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

i miss when animal crossing wasn’t mainstream. right now, we have a bajillion of fans who think new horizons is the first game in the series. When this forum was collection of people who liked New Leaf and the games before it. Plus, everyone on twitter scamming people with turnip prices that are higher than the max. Like, you’re not fooling anyone. I hate people who just hopped on the AC bandwagon because a new one released. But hopefully the fake fans will put the game down, so we’ll only have the OG’s left.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 25, 2020)

It's so busy at work today. I've still been working at home this whole time, but man do I miss when the calls and emails came in very few.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 25, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> ow ow ow I am so sorry! I wish I could help you


I detangled myself by taking the dress off over my head and flipping my hair to the front. It was wonky but hey! No sissors needed or awkwardly waking up my roomies.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2020)

had too much nachos today but it was delish ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

^^similar situation here, I've eaten nothing but Jalapeño Cheetos all day and ik it's not healthy but there's literally nothing else to eat here that's easy to make


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

My grandma was found to have a tumor in her brain this morning. Last night my parents were saying it could be COVID. I actually don't know which one's worse for someone her age but I wish it wasn't that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

So ofc when my parents get home the very first thing that my dad does is wedge himself into my small room and then yell at me cause I won't talk on the phone with him in there (I'm already a nervous wreck and I don't need him watching me like a hawk while I talk on the phone). He's like "when you need something done I do it immediately (debatable) but when i tell you to do something you just do nothing." And then he got all pissy and stormed out of my room and he's talkin to my dog like "nope sorry I can't stay here and pet you i have to leave" like yeah good riddance. 


Anyone who wonders why I want to move out so bad, who thinks it's soooo great living with parents you better change ur mind right tf now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 25, 2020)

I strongly resent my family. 

...That, and headaches suck. It's better but why do I get them like everyday jfc


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

I shouldn't have to lie to my dad about something just so that he won't yell at me and make me feel like a piece of ****.


----------



## seularin (Jun 25, 2020)

i ran out of rice and thats the only thing i rlly eat


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

sometimes i wish i wasnt addicted to forums


----------



## sleepless (Jun 25, 2020)

the non-existence of time machines


----------



## Soigne (Jun 26, 2020)

i have to work 4th of july ): it's going to be so busy


----------



## Neb (Jun 26, 2020)

No matter how many years I spend in the high desert, I’ll never get used to the hot weather.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 26, 2020)

I woke up with a muscle cramp in my leg.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jun 26, 2020)

My dad is an entire 60+ year old adult who just does not wash his hand OR flush the toilet even after all these years of us constantly telling him to, like how do you even get that stupidly lazy... Especially right now, this **** is so inconsiderate and just super nasty


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

I’m having thoughts that I don’t even want.
One of them is worrying that I might get sick.


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

I just saw something graphic in the news and it’s also bothering me a lot, main reason I don’t watch or look at news.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I strongly resent my family.
> 
> ...That, and headaches suck. It's better but why do I get them like everyday jfc


mood @ family.

it's probably your family causing you to feel tense and stressed :c hope ur better indeed!
--
also man people please respect the distance and not like crowd beaches n **** sorry not risking it even though it's hot af currently

and people yelling "white privilege" literally 24/7 when a) they don't know what it is b) just because you are white doesn't mean you are privileged just by that... :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> mood @ family.
> 
> it's probably your family causing you to feel tense and stressed :c hope ur better indeed!



thanks hun <3 

Also jesus ya'll quit being so strict and just giMME THE ****ING LICENSE??? First test I rolled all the stops, like yeah... I get that, but the second test wtf @ feigning a seizure and repeatedly looking left and right for people on sidewalks??? I HAVE PERIPHERAL VISION GDI 

like damn I spent a total of ten bucks on paying the fee for driving test already, I could've gotten a ****ing McD cheeseburger


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2020)

Pop-tart said:


> My dad is an entire 60+ year old adult who just does not wash his hand OR flush the toilet even after all these years of us constantly telling him to, like how do you even get that stupidly lazy... Especially right now, this **** is so inconsiderate and just super nasty


Literally my dad who is almost 50. Hence why I complain so much when he's here.


I'm really hungry but since my dad spends his money on stupid **** we don't need there isn't anything to eat here so I guess I'll just have to wait til we leave for my appt later ;;

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Dawnpiplup said:


> Also jesus ya'll quit being so strict and just giMME THE ****ING LICENSE??? First test I rolled all the stops, like yeah... I get that, but the second test wtf @ feigning a seizure and repeatedly looking left and right for people on sidewalks??? I HAVE PERIPHERAL VISION GDI
> 
> like damn I spent a total of ten bucks on paying the fee for driving test already, I could've gotten a ****ing McD cheeseburger


Yeah I have my driving test in like 3 weeks and I'm not worried about the driving part as much ad the parallel parking (maneuverability) test. I'll probably bomb it especially cause I can never seem to keep myself parallel with the cones lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh my goodness who thought that reopening pools would be a good idea? Just because daily cases are going down doesn’t mean we’re out of the woods yet. You know what people do in there. They urinate, spit, and other disgusting stuff. If someone with the virus jumps in there, you’re asking for trouble.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 26, 2020)

The sheer fact that I can't seem to get a 20 on my act or get a 2.7 gpa. Now instead of going to a university i'm stuck going to a crummy community college  for two years..I guess I just feel dumb.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020

Oh and also..my school is live streaming my graduation on youtube so naturally I told my boyfriend he should watch me graduate. It's like a major deal and he'll only get to see it once. I so excited to tell him too! I told him the live stream would starts at 9am and I told him if he didn't watch I'd never forgive him and i'll give him the silent treatment for a week. He replied "Hmm..I can live with that. You should know I don't get up that early. It's not my fault" My heart sank. I then said "Maybe you can live with it but I can't live knowing my own boyfriend couldn't bother to see his own girlfriend graduate." I don't know. I guess it's petty since I know he has sleeping issues but still..I was hurt. However I immediately denied all my threats because I am way too attached to just be mad at him. I can't even go a day without him. I just..I guess maybe I asked too much of him.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 26, 2020)

Todays a a wreck. 

My best friend just actually collapsed in front of me and had a sizure. I'm going with him to the ER right now.  We were going to see the redwoods today and were getting ready to go when he dropped his canteen and fell to the ground shaking. I'm terrified on top of jumbled enough today. 

Could you all keep him in your thoughts, please.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2020)

A delivery driver from a restaurant I sometimes order from just parked outside the house and sent their child to my door to ask if anything was wrong with the food because I've not ordered in a while. That doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Just feeling tired and unmotivated


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A delivery driver from a restaurant I sometimes order from just parked outside the house and sent their child to my door to ask if anything was wrong with the food because I've not ordered in a while. That doesn't sit well with me.


Wow.. that was unasked for, I'd stay away from them or call in and complain to be fair.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Todays a a wreck.
> 
> My best friend just actually collapsed in front of me and had a sizure. I'm going with him to the ER right now.  We were going to see the redwoods today and were getting ready to go when he dropped his canteen and fell to the ground shaking. I'm terrified on top of jumbled enough today.
> 
> Could you all keep him in your thoughts, please.


would you minded if I prayed for him?


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Wow.. that was unasked for, I'd stay away from them or call in and complain to be fair.



Yeah, it was such an unnecessary confrontation - and if they were going to bother, they should have come to the door themselves rather than sending their kid. Funny thing is I almost ordered from them last night, but decided that was lazy and cooked instead.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Todays a a wreck.
> 
> My best friend just actually collapsed in front of me and had a sizure. I'm going with him to the ER right now.  We were going to see the redwoods today and were getting ready to go when he dropped his canteen and fell to the ground shaking. I'm terrified on top of jumbled enough today.
> 
> Could you all keep him in your thoughts, please.


I hope your friend will be okay!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm bothered that my boyfriend drinks when he's sad. He has told me he's always sad. Am I not making him happy? He smiles when I'm around but I don't know. He tends to go through these suicidal episodes and I just cry. I have to talk him out of ending it all. Recently he told me he's fallen in love me. It's not exactly new that we love each other but that for What ever reason made me happy. But I also feel bad because well..his family sucks. Everyone hates each other thus for him i'm the only person he loves. He's so afraid of losing me. I always reassure him i'm not leaving but he still seems afraid. He's just a mess,,


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 26, 2020)

Honestly why is depression a *thing ?! *Why do I over feel _everything fml why can’t I just shrug bad days off _instead of crying til I eventually fall asleep gotta keep going for my babies though sorry for my absolute miserable post I am just so sick of this sinking feeling in my chest and I needed to write it down rather than resorting to other means


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Todays a a wreck.
> 
> My best friend just actually collapsed in front of me and had a sizure. I'm going with him to the ER right now.  We were going to see the redwoods today and were getting ready to go when he dropped his canteen and fell to the ground shaking. I'm terrified on top of jumbled enough today.
> 
> Could you all keep him in your thoughts, please.


Oh no! How scary! Hoping for a positive update


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Todays a a wreck.
> 
> My best friend just actually collapsed in front of me and had a sizure. I'm going with him to the ER right now.  We were going to see the redwoods today and were getting ready to go when he dropped his canteen and fell to the ground shaking. I'm terrified on top of jumbled enough today.
> 
> Could you all keep him in your thoughts, please.


I hope he’s okay


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Todays a a wreck.
> 
> My best friend just actually collapsed in front of me and had a sizure. I'm going with him to the ER right now.  We were going to see the redwoods today and were getting ready to go when he dropped his canteen and fell to the ground shaking. I'm terrified on top of jumbled enough today.
> 
> Could you all keep him in your thoughts, please.



I hope your friend will be okay.  ;_;


----------



## Mary (Jun 26, 2020)

My family’s vacation was cut short today because our beloved family dog had unplanned emergency surgery and unfortunately didn’t make it. My family was devastated and didn’t want to stay at the beach, so they went home and so did I. Bummed about it, both because he was a great dog and because we were going to go out to celebrate my birthday and now I’m gonna be alone and probably working


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

I just took a self assessment for depression and I'm scared it might actually be true




one of my friends told me the test is wack and not to believe it but idk I've been experiencing a lot of that stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yeah, it was such an unnecessary confrontation - and if they were going to bother, they should have come to the door themselves rather than sending their kid. Funny thing is I almost ordered from them last night, but decided that was lazy and cooked instead.


Yeah, I agree completely. Sending a kid is definitely not what you should do, and I have no idea what they hoped for with that. And sounded like a good choice in hindsight.
--

Also I'm having two pimples on the back of my neck that hurts whenever I move my neck. Icky ****, go away.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just took a self assessment for depression and I'm scared it might actually be true
> View attachment 279256
> one of my friends told me the test is wack and not to believe it but idk I've been experiencing a lot of that stuff


Go see a doctor. The sooner you talk about it the sooner you can look at treatment


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Go see a doctor. The sooner you talk about it the sooner you can look at treatment ❤


To do that I'd have to tell my parents and I'm scared


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> To do that I'd have to tell my parents and I'm scared


Hey we are all scared at some point in their lives. It may be overwhelming buuut your parents are there to support you through anything. I’ve been scared to tell my mum lots of things but in the end I think as a parent I’d rather know things my son/daughter is going through! You got this


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> To do that I'd have to tell my parents and I'm scared


You don't need to tell your parents why you feel you need a doctor's appointment. Or you can always tell a little fib and say it's something more embarrassing. Anything related to puberty, uncomfortable urination, or anal discomfort is a surefire way to get your parents to book the appointment without asking anymore questions.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You don't need to tell your parents why you feel you need a doctor's appointment. Or you can always tell a little fib and say it's something more embarrassing. Anything related to puberty, uncomfortable urination, or anal discomfort is a surefire way to get your parents to book the appointment without asking anymore questions.


No way I could never lie to my parents like that..

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020

And if I ask for one they'll surely ask what for


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No way I could never lie to my parents like that..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020
> 
> And if I ask for one they'll surely ask what for



Sometimes white lies are necessary in the short-term. 

I was diagnosed with depression and anxiety in 2015. I told my parents only after I had a formal diagnosis.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Sometimes white lies are necessary in the short-term.
> 
> I was diagnosed with depression and anxiety in 2015. I told my parents only after I had a formal diagnosis.


Yeahh sorry I just can't..

I'm really confused on what it could be, the test said I probably do but on the flipside I do actually feel happy sometimes.. Just mostly I feel like this. I really don't understand


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

I started thinking about the future again...


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeahh sorry I just can't..
> 
> I'm really confused on what it could be, the test said I probably do but on the flipside I do actually feel happy sometimes.. Just mostly I feel like this. I really don't understand


Depression doesn't mean you can't feel happy. Even the bubbliest, most upbeat person you know can have depression.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Depression doesn't mean you can't feel happy. Even the bubbliest, most upbeat person you know can have depression.


Adding on to this, not always the case but from experience, a lot of the folks who smile and joke around the most are some of the most depressed folks I know. For some it’s easier to wear a facade than it is to get help


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Depression doesn't mean you can't feel happy. Even the bubbliest, most upbeat person you know can have depression.


Aw I was just starting to feel a little better, like maybe I didn't have it.. darn

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Tom said:


> Adding on to this, not always the case but from experience, a lot of the folks who smile and joke around the most are some of the most depressed folks I know. For some it’s easier to wear a facade than it is to get help


Yeah..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aw I was just starting to feel a little better, like maybe I didn't have it.. darn
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020
> 
> ...


And you might not! It’s just if you think you might have it, the sooner it’s addressed the better you know?


----------



## seularin (Jun 26, 2020)

nobody ever really listens to me anymore and i’m honestly sick of it. i can’t bare my undeniably loud sisters and my pushy strict parents anymore; i’m sneaking out during those depressing nights and declining vcs more often and i’ve always just wanted to run away, but i know that’s stupid.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Todays a a wreck.
> 
> My best friend just actually collapsed in front of me and had a sizure. I'm going with him to the ER right now.  We were going to see the redwoods today and were getting ready to go when he dropped his canteen and fell to the ground shaking. I'm terrified on top of jumbled enough today.
> 
> Could you all keep him in your thoughts, please.



I'm so terribly sorry you had to go throu this! I wish your friend all the best and that the best outcome happens out of this situation. If you ever need to talk/vent my DMs are open



ohare01 said:


> I just took a self assessment for depression and I'm scared it might actually be true
> View attachment 279256
> one of my friends told me the test is wack and not to believe it but idk I've been experiencing a lot of that stuff



Hey if you ever wanna talk to someone my DMs are always open I've had my share of depressive times, so I can relate a little to you if that makes you feel better.
Depression really sucks, and it can be hard to get out of that rut, but once you find the core of the problem and make changes it really helps. I know that is much easier said than done, and it can take longer than we'd like, but everythin changes, nothing stays the same.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Todays a a wreck.
> 
> My best friend just actually collapsed in front of me and had a sizure. I'm going with him to the ER right now.  We were going to see the redwoods today and were getting ready to go when he dropped his canteen and fell to the ground shaking. I'm terrified on top of jumbled enough today.
> 
> Could you all keep him in your thoughts, please.


Oh jeez I hope you are both okay. I'll definitely be thinking of you.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Todays a a wreck.
> 
> My best friend just actually collapsed in front of me and had a sizure. I'm going with him to the ER right now.  We were going to see the redwoods today and were getting ready to go when he dropped his canteen and fell to the ground shaking. I'm terrified on top of jumbled enough today.
> 
> Could you all keep him in your thoughts, please.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Todays a a wreck.
> 
> My best friend just actually collapsed in front of me and had a sizure. I'm going with him to the ER right now.  We were going to see the redwoods today and were getting ready to go when he dropped his canteen and fell to the ground shaking. I'm terrified on top of jumbled enough today.
> 
> Could you all keep him in your thoughts, please.


I will absolutely keep yall in my thoughts. I watched someone collapse from a seizure one time while I was at school and it was a terrifying experience for all of us! It really scared me cause that's the first time I'd ever seen one seize up like that. Hopefully you friend is okay!! <3


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2020)

I am so SO sick of getting blamed or held responsible for **** that I didn't do! At work and at home! MAKE IT STOP!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2020)

Sometimes I think I'm a good artist and then I look at literally anyone else's art and I'm reminded about how flat and unexpressive my art always looks. Idk.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sometimes I think I'm a good artist and then I look at literally anyone else's art and I'm reminded about how flat and unexpressive my art always looks. Idk.


Same


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sometimes I think I'm a good artist and then I look at literally anyone else's art and I'm reminded about how flat and unexpressive my art always looks. Idk.


Same except I don't think I'm good at art... I think I'm only good at drawing Kirby.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2020)

Just feeling kind of lost I guess


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 26, 2020)

My friend has been seen and diagnosed with some disease I can't pronounce. His veins don't push enough blood to his brain. He has to see a specialist who's going to do more tests and see if there is anything they can do to help. He's trying to make jokes about it but he looks so sad and its honestly heart breaking. He's too young to be dealing with this.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 26, 2020)

bakery i've gone to a few times recently has a positive case of covid-19 from an employee. many times the staff weren't wearing masks/wearing them improperly/not wearing gloves. idk how to feel


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> My friend has been seen and diagnosed with some disease I can't pronounce. His veins don't push enough blood to his brain. He has to see a specialist who's going to do more tests and see if there is anything they can do to help. He's trying to make jokes about it but he looks so sad and its honestly heart breaking. He's too young to be dealing with this.



oh no! i’m really sorry to hear that :c i’ll keep him in my prayers <3


----------



## Neb (Jun 26, 2020)

I’m having terrible cabin fever, but the virus and the hot weather make it difficult to go outside.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> My friend has been seen and diagnosed with some disease I can't pronounce. His veins don't push enough blood to his brain. He has to see a specialist who's going to do more tests and see if there is anything they can do to help. He's trying to make jokes about it but he looks so sad and its honestly heart breaking. He's too young to be dealing with this.


Im sorry you both have to go through this.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

honestly the more and more i think about the programming course im going into this semester the more i start thinking i'm going to flop in it, i wish i could be confident about it but i've never coded anything in my life, i did get a sort of shadowing opportunity to see how the course worked, and most of the people in the class also never coded before they entered... but the key difference (to me atleast) is that they got to be in a class doing it. i know i personally learn better and feel more comfortable in a classroom setting where i can ask the teacher questions and have them right there to show me what i did wrong, now with this whole system my CC is going with, courses are either going to be blended (some in class work and some work from home) or completely online only, of course my course ends up being fully online, which makes sense since its all done on computers but i know im going to be in tough when i have to dm my teacher questions and have a written explanation to work with.

i also don't have the best track record when it comes to working at home (low attention span lol) and i don't even know when i'll get to finally talk to the course faculty (they're not even giving us a schedule until like 2 weeks before it begins like wtf), theres a bunch of things i have to buy for the course, and the books total a whopping $800 CAD... i remember students last year saying they'd get it all sorted out by the first week of the course (they knew where to find them online for free lol) but since this won't be in class i doubt i'll find anyone who knows where to find them, i really would like to avoid spending that much on stuff, especially considering i need to buy a $300 SSD. im pretty sure my laptop has good enough specs for what we need to do, atleast i sure hope it does, because id really like to avoid any extra costs if possible.


tl;dr: scared of failure


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2020)

I don't want to go to sleep ;;

Also working on a drawing rn and trying soooo hard not to criticize myself over it constantly. It's a character that I haven't drawn since early 2018 so they really need some new art, been wanting to draw them for a while now, and that time for drawing happens to be right in the middle of a big depressive episode loll whoops.

Also if anyone is interested in idk a simple commission hmu I need something to do


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 26, 2020)

Found a below average grocery store brand potato salad.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2020)

I’m craving applesauce, but I’m on a diet (keto). I can’t have anything with a lot of carbs.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

I have so many things I‘m bothered by with my life lately that I don‘t think I can even accurately type them all out or articulate them well.  I also know if I try to say it all to a friend they’ll turn away, and my therapist isn’t much help either.  Lmaooooo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

My best friend thinks his art isn't good and it makes me sad :C


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2020)

why do they have to add that toothpaste smile face to that one nice pride armor they released ... i hate that face that comes with it bc it looks like those cheap creepy mannequins


----------



## Romaki (Jun 27, 2020)

I just got kicked off of a turnip.exchange queue because the host assumed I wouldn't come back, now it's locked with 100 people in queue.  I just wanna be done with turnips, I hate it. Two weeks and I never crossed 200.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2020)

25% VAT taxes like okay do you really need to make my purchase 15 bucks more expensive, ****ing xsolla 

also its only 5 pm and im like yeah im probably gonna be up for a good while lmao


----------



## namiieco (Jun 27, 2020)

it's a shame the majority of fandoms are so toxic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 27, 2020)

Why the **** do I keep getting headaches though somebody whack me in the head and tell my brain to stop acting ****ty


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 27, 2020)

there isn’t a Pink Nintendo Switch... & all the cute skins for it are from different countries....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2020)

^^That actually surprises me a lot.


My dad told me that we're gonna go out later today to practice maneuverability and I'm already resenting it because my dad acts like such an idiot when I don't catch onto something right away. All he does is make me mad . I don't feel like doing anything with him.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> there isn’t a Pink Nintendo Switch... & all the cute skins for it are from different countries....


There is!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 27, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> There is!
> View attachment 279616


but that’s a switch lite you can’t play it on the tv


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> but that’s a switch lite you can’t play it on the tv


Ahhh I see. I feel you on there being, like no cute colors on the actual Switch.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 27, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> there isn’t a Pink Nintendo Switch... & all the cute skins for it are from different countries....


You can always order online for skins. You can use skins for the body of the switch and for the deck/stand.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 27, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I have so many things I‘m bothered by with my life lately that I don‘t think I can even accurately type them all out or articulate them well.  I also know if I try to say it all to a friend they’ll turn away, and my therapist isn’t much help either.  Lmaooooo


I'm sorry you're going through it rn.  If you ever want to talk I'd be more than happy to.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm sorry you're going through it rn.  If you ever want to talk I'd be more than happy to.



It’s okay.  I appreciate your concern, Lady Timpani, but I’m doing better now and I think I’m going to be okay.  It’s just something I’ve got to deal with and come to terms with.  Thank you.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 27, 2020)

There used to be a vid on youtube of Jack Black dancing around on Yo Gabba Gabba, but the music was replaced with an Irish jig. The music and his dance moves complimented each other.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 27, 2020)

work was so busy i want to DIE i hate having to stand for 9 hours straight


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> You can always order online for skins. You can use skins for the body of the switch and for the deck/stand.


It’s risky thought I mean I’ve never bought skins for anything & I could do it wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> It’s risky thought I mean I’ve never bought skins for anything & I could do it wrong.


Just make sure to check the reputation for the seller if you buy used, and if from a company that it has good reviews and don't take scam prices for it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 28, 2020)

I can't sleep. Heat is bothering me.


----------



## Bubbsart (Jun 28, 2020)

I feel like there’s too much pressure being put on me to just be there for all my followers. Some days when I get a dm, I don’t even respond because I’m too mentally exhausted... and drained. I did block the person above that did make the r*pe jokes in the past after they asked to be unblocked on their private... and I did just to be nice. I felt like I should not have.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> but that’s a switch lite you can’t play it on the tv


The Splatoon 2 joy-cons are green and pink! I use those ones.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 28, 2020)

i just cannot get over feeling super anxious every time i have to go into work. i can’t sleep the night before, and i’m a wreck the whole morning until i get there. currently sitting in my car 10 mins before my shift starts & waiting til the last possible moment to go in.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 28, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I can't sleep. Heat is bothering me.


Same for me....hard to sleep every night even with the fan on and air conditioning.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



MayorSophie23 said:


> It’s risky thought I mean I’ve never bought skins for anything & I could do it wrong.


__
This is from my Amazon app, so l was not able to send link. But l see a lot of pink on here for switch consoles and controllers. Some could be pricey because they're for the whole switch set. But l saw more too, so take a look on Amazon and find one you will like. And yeah idk how to do spoiler tag thing for images. sorry


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 28, 2020)

I am going throughhhh it.

I go to sit next to my dad and I’m already feeling overwhelmed because with him it’s difficult to hide how I’m feeling. I start to shake my leg and my eyes are watering— but he doesn’t notice until my chin starts quivering (dead giveaway that I’m about to start crying). He’s like ‘okay..what’s wrong?’ and I just lose it.

This whole thing w/ my ex has destroyed me. It’s been 2 and a half months. Why am I still upset? I mean, I know it’s not gonna be better right away because I invested 3 years of my time on him, but... the fact he chose (and still continues to choose) a girl who cheated on him (he cheated on her as well, with me and 5+ women) over me? It stings _just_ a little. I don’t like being someone’s last choice. I really don’t. And the fact I chose him over and over for the past 3 years but I was never his first choice the whole time? Ouchiessss hahaa. I have been sobbing for like the past 30 minutes, my eyes are puffy and I have to be at work in like 4 hours. Running on 3 hours of sleep too  Love that for me​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 28, 2020)

Desk chair broke.


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

why does my body punish me for not being pregnant,,,, like who’s idea was this,,,


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2020)

xara said:


> why does my body punish me for not being pregnant,,,, like who’s idea was this,,,


Yeah I'm having some random cramping for no reason at all and ugh why do I have to deal w this ;;


Sometimes I don't sleep at all but then there are days like today. I slept from like 1am to 8am, and then after taking the dog out I slept off and on from 8:30 to 3:30pm. And I'm still tired. Like seriously?? 

Why do I have to be depressed :////


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 28, 2020)

Back up desk chair puts my butt to sleep.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 28, 2020)

i dont feel like doing anything i just wanna sleep


----------



## seularin (Jun 28, 2020)

twitter


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 28, 2020)

Summer is here and I am a mosquito buffet aghhhhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2020)

*unwarranted negativity*

For some reason when I see others talking about how amazing their friends are and all that it makes me feel like **** and that I'm not worth anything. Idk why.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 29, 2020)

just had to work 9 hours with only FOUR people on the schedule i can't take this anymore


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2020)

Honestly can’t wait until June is over.  This month has been horrible.  Never.  Again.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 29, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Honestly can’t wait until June is over.  This month has been horrible.  Never.  Again.


Ah, same here. Probably the worst month for me so far this year. Luckily July is (hopefully) going to be a lot better. At the very least I doubt it'll get as bad as last week was.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2020)

I literally never get hiccups but today I've had it twice and I really wish it would stop, it's super annoying -__-


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

can i please stop being so sensitive bro,,, my feelings should not be hurt rn lmaoo


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 29, 2020)

I want to ask for a pink springy ride-on without it sounding like an invitation.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

I can't sleep for some reason...


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

i finally reseted the pw to my abandoned discord acc and read through all my notifs and old msgs and got so depressed

i feel so guilty that i suddenly left out of nowhere without a word - all the gcs i was in where everyone would clown around in or just chat to get away from the world are dead with the last msgs from early feb or may this year

some of my favorite gcs are deleted or i got removed for being inactive for months

i just wanna cry


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 29, 2020)

i want to write a story but I don’t know what to do or how to begin it~ I did something like this in school but i can’t remember anything really because it was ages ago...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2020)

Aight weather today but if it's gonna be colder now bye sleep


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 29, 2020)

We have these 11-7 shifts at my job and if we take off a day during our 11-7 week, we have to find someone to cover our shift. I already planned my mini vacation weeks in advance, but I have a feeling next week is going to land on my rotation which would be bull**** because then I have to find someone to cover for me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2020)

ugh nearing my menstrual cycle and bowels be wack


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2020)

also ya'll deserve to be given the middle finger tbh 

like stfu with your pity rants and narcissistic crap mom and both u and grandma be wishy washy and crazy af

and ya'll blame me for being crazy well who tf did I get it from????? smh


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 29, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> i want to write a story but I don’t know what to do or how to begin it~ I did something like this in school but i can’t remember anything really because it was ages ago...


Emulate someone else's style? Fake it until you make it?


----------



## dedenne (Jun 29, 2020)

i hate english so much im literally going to go insane i hate analysing the language i hate studying links to the era i ugh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Don't know what's happening but sometimes my mood randomly shifts down a bit

and it's not like I'm sad
my mood just goes down to meh for whatever reason


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2020)

Caffeine withdrawal is the worst.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2020)

edit: nvm i'm just salty as hell lol


Also bored, wish I could go out for a drive but how can I do that with NO LICENSE


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Don't know what's happening but sometimes my mood randomly shifts down a bit
> 
> and it's not like I'm sad
> my mood just goes down to meh for whatever reason


Same. That happens to me all the time


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Cleaning a whole *** house because the boys can't be bothered to do ANYTHING!

I'm just so mad that I cooked dinner for a weeks worth of food, (meal prep) but not one of them touched the things I used to cook. Not horrible in itself, but one of them starts mouthing off to me that I fill up the sink and never do anything.

Excuse me?

I wash the *** **** clothes, sweep, cook you food, make sure the living room and kitchen look spotless REGULARLY. What next? You wanna complain to me your room is messy? 

Just..... UGH!!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Cleaning a whole *** house because the boys can't be bothered to do ANYTHING!
> 
> I'm just so mad that I cooked dinner for a weeks worth of food, (meal prep) but not one of them touched the things I used to cook. Not horrible in itself, but one of them starts mouthing off to me that I fill up the sink and never do anything.
> 
> ...


Reading this made me feel horrible for you : (

I hope it gets better :c


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

am i invisible or something i- like how do i get overlooked and ignored so frequently. i must actually be a ghost :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 29, 2020)

People are outraged at a Golden Girls episode. They are wearing face masks, it isn't blackface.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 29, 2020)

I ALWAYS GET LOCKED OUT OF MY BANK ACCOUNT


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 29, 2020)

xara said:


> am i invisible or something i- like how do i get overlooked and ignored so frequently. i must actually be a ghost :/



Ah, that feeling is definitely yuck. What has made you feel that way recently?

I wanted to say that I recognize and appreciate your friendliness and the time you take to respond to others. p.s.: you have a cute ghost in your signature 

////

Work has been kicking my butt lately. I take maybe one break each month and there’s still always something to complain about. I have also recently observed a lot of unethical practices that are starting to make me uncomfortable and angry. Cannot mention specifics due to confidentiality but it’s making me consider why I’m here. Worried about finding and securing another opportunity in my area currently though.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 29, 2020)

xara said:


> am i invisible or something i- like how do i get overlooked and ignored so frequently. i must actually be a ghost :/


Your avatar and sig are cute.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

xara said:


> am i invisible or something i- like how do i get overlooked and ignored so frequently. i must actually be a ghost :/


Not a ghost~ I see you.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 29, 2020)

I love my bro a lot, but 95% of the time he is such an ***. Not gonna go into specifics.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2020)

Been feeling a lot like an imposter lately.


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Ah, that feeling is definitely yuck. What has made you feel that way recently?



it’s silly but it sometimes it feels like i’m just sort of existing - i don’t think anything in particular triggered this but sometimes i’ll try to engage in conversations or make friends and my attempts get ignored and it’s silly but it still kind of hurts a bit. but i suppose that’s the life of being overly sensitive >_<



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Your avatar and sig are cute.





Weiss Schnee said:


> Not a ghost~ I see you.



you’re both lovely, thank you


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

xara said:


> it’s silly but it sometimes it feels like i’m just sort of existing - i don’t think anything in particular triggered this but sometimes i’ll try to engage in conversations or make friends and my attempts get ignored and it’s silly but it still kind of hurts a bit. but i suppose that’s the life of being overly sensitive >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sweetie that's completely understandable. 

If it's any consolation ever since I've joined TBT I've noticed how polite and engaging you are to people. It made me open up a bit more because I see people like you making a difference to the day to day lives of a ton of users. I even tried to emulate your shop because I think you're so well organized and efficient. 

You're one of the users I see the most. So try not to feel so overlooked, sometimes you're a role model and don't even know it!~


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> No sweetie that's completely understandable.
> 
> If it's any consolation ever since I've joined TBT I've noticed how polite and engaging you are to people. It made me open up a bit more because I see people like you making a difference to the day to day lives of a ton of users. I even tried to emulate your shop because I think you're so well organized and efficient.
> 
> You're one of the users I see the most. So try not to feel so overlooked, sometimes you're a role model and don't even know it!~



this means more to me than i know how to express - thank you so much


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 29, 2020)

xara said:


> am i invisible or something i- like how do i get overlooked and ignored so frequently. i must actually be a ghost :/


So many people come to my Island that they tend to blend together. When you came to craft for me my roommate and I were both squeeing over your Elmo shirt. I still remember it and so does she.


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> So many people come to my Island that they tend to blend together. When you came to craft for me my roommate and I were both squeeing over your Elmo shirt. I still remember it and so does she.



aha this makes me feel a bit better, thank you


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

xara said:


> am i invisible or something i- like how do i get overlooked and ignored so frequently. i must actually be a ghost :/


Same. I think I'm just too quiet


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 29, 2020)

Lost my phone for quite a long time while out shopping because it slid out of my pocket, I thought it was gone forever(but found it eventually) very stressful time...


----------



## Mary (Jun 29, 2020)

xara said:


> am i invisible or something i- like how do i get overlooked and ignored so frequently. i must actually be a ghost :/


this is a mood. I'm super quiet and sensitive as well, and it's a tough combo. You reach out to people, which takes what feels like a herculean effort, and sometimes they just don't respond. That hurts a lot, especially if you're extra sensitive to perceived rejection (which I definitely am). It's super hard to want to try again after stuff like that happens, at least for me.

I try to remind myself that it's not really about me, and that they probably didn't even notice they upset me- unfortunately, a lot of people in this world are not great listeners, so I'll have to repeat myself or say it a little louder. A lot of times it doesn't feel worth it to me to put that effort in, but sometimes it's important stuff, so I'm more willing to raise my voice.

ps. i notice you and your resident rep with that iconic outfit! you're not invisible 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Same. I think I'm just too quiet


There's definitely value in talking less and listening more - I hate that society paints being quiet as a bad thing! keep doing you


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Mary said:


> this is a mood. I'm super quiet and sensitive as well, and it's a tough combo. You reach out to people, which takes what feels like a herculean effort, and sometimes they just don't respond. That hurts a lot, especially if you're extra sensitive to perceived rejection (which I definitely am). It's super hard to want to try again after stuff like that happens, at least for me.
> 
> I try to remind myself that it's not really about me, and that they probably didn't even notice they upset me- unfortunately, a lot of people in this world are not great listeners, so I'll have to repeat myself or say it a little louder. A lot of times it doesn't feel worth it to me to put that effort in, but sometimes it's important stuff, so I'm more willing to raise my voice.
> 
> ...


the thing is im not very good at listening either


----------



## Mary (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the thing is im not very good at listening either


the quiet thing still stands - don't feel like you have to change your style to suit others' expectations. I was told I was "too quiet" all the time growing up. When i was in my first leadership-type role (RA in a hectic, large dorm), I thought I had to be loud to get my point across, and become an extrovert or whatever, but that didn't end up being the truth. My residents responded the most when I was the most genuine - which, for me, meant quiet, calm, and steady rather than super loud and outgoing. You don't have to be loud, you just have to be you, as cheesy and dumb as I'm sure that sounds.


----------



## Misha (Jun 30, 2020)

My university stuff has been postponed so now I have to work even longer (till the second half of July) before I will finally have a break, and can do things like play animal crossing properly again. I have zero motivation left, no, honestly, I have negative motivation. But if I work a lot now maybe I'll finish a bit earlier? Let's hope so. Also I will definitely fail a few subjects so it feels kind of futile anyway but I really hope I keep up some motivation to at least try.


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

I feel a bit pointless even though today has a been a bit great so far.

Edit: Don’t you hate it when people posts photos about you without permission? I checked my group chat after 3 weeks and they posted a friggin photo of me without permission, I’m a bit angry and they‘ve done it several real friggin times even though I told them not to. Jeez.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 30, 2020)

Dead up in the Cranny.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2020)

It's 2am and I have a headache. Wonderful.

Also still mad as heck that I missed that wah egg earlier :,,,,<


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2020)

Wow I can't believe my stupid brain sometimes. Like one day it's like "hey let's sleep for 14 hours today" and then days like today it's like "oh you wanted to sleep?? Haha u thot" and I'm essentially awake for 24+ hours.

So basically I still have a headache and now even my stomach feels weird, but I can't go to sleep now cause I have to make sure I feed my dog and take him out when he's used to doing so. 


Depression is such a horrible thing.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Work has been kicking my butt lately. I take maybe one break each month and there’s still always something to complain about. I have also recently observed a lot of unethical practices that are starting to make me uncomfortable and angry. Cannot mention specifics due to confidentiality but it’s making me consider why I’m here. Worried about finding and securing another opportunity in my area currently though.



If you ever want to rant you're more than welcome to message me.

Had the worst sleep. Went to bed at a reasonable hour, then kept waking up every hour between 10pm-7am with the type of nightmares that have you jolt upright in bed. I can't remember what any of them were about except that they were perfectly normal dreams until the last moment. Finally slept normally between 7-11am, but feel crap for it. Doesn't help it's put me behind on things I wanted to today too - had wanted to scrub a 200 litre fish tank before it got too hot in the day. Fun afternoon ahead!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)

When people complain about stuff IRL then they get angry because you genuinely ask "Why?" Like okay don't open your mouth then lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



Reginald Fairfield said:


> People are outraged at a Golden Girls episode. They are wearing face masks, it isn't blackface.


Certain millenials for you :/ Sad times.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> People are outraged at a Golden Girls episode. They are wearing face masks, it isn't blackface.





sheilaa said:


> Certain millenials for you :/ Sad times.


I create content related to skincare for another website. Some of those products contain coal. I've never photographed them actually on my face for this reason.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2020)

My computer is doing that stupid thing again where if I dont manually put it into sleep mode through the start menu then it will just stay awake all the time and waste power. Idk why, when or how it decides to stop going into sleep mode when I tell it to but it's getting annoying -__-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I create content related to skincare for another website. Some of those products contain coal. I've never photographed them actually on my face for this reason.


Yeah, but people yell at series rather than actual issues, I think it was just a bad example they brought up that people yell at. Unless they would deliberately use blackface (or anything else racist) I'd leave it. Plus old ladies do face masks all the time. I mean if you're intelligent enough to put on a TV or find a streaming service one should be able to tell between satire and aimed racist stuff.

Though yeah that might not be a good idea, but honestly at long as people don't do it with large red lips and like cornrow braids I guess.


----------



## rianne (Jun 30, 2020)

I scheduled my therapy appointment for next week because I'm really busy this week.

Of course things have progressed so I'm super stressed out and probably won't enjoy my day off fully. Now I'm half regretting that I didn't set it for this week even if I had to rush to make the appointment time. 

Idk man feelings ****ing suck sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)

Tried on this vest a co-worker gifted me and I really like it but it gives me 80s shoulder pads and it doesn't fit around my chest. She said I could give it to a thrift store or sorts but sad because I really liked it.


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2020)

Mary said:


> this is a mood. I'm super quiet and sensitive as well, and it's a tough combo. You reach out to people, which takes what feels like a herculean effort, and sometimes they just don't respond. That hurts a lot, especially if you're extra sensitive to perceived rejection (which I definitely am). It's super hard to want to try again after stuff like that happens, at least for me.
> 
> I try to remind myself that it's not really about me, and that they probably didn't even notice they upset me- unfortunately, a lot of people in this world are not great listeners, so I'll have to repeat myself or say it a little louder. A lot of times it doesn't feel worth it to me to put that effort in, but sometimes it's important stuff, so I'm more willing to raise my voice.
> 
> ps. i notice you and your resident rep with that iconic outfit! you're not invisible



thank you being sensitive and quiet sucks but ig the only thing we can do is keep trying aha c’:


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 30, 2020)

Woke up this morning made my coffee and sat down to read. Took a sip and my bun comes undone. Que a bunch of my hair falling straight into my cup. I just washed my hair last night


----------



## Mick (Jun 30, 2020)

8 hours of sleep no longer seems to be enough. Nor does 9, or 10.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> 8 hours of sleep no longer seems to be enough. Nor does 9, or 10.



I so understand this feeling.

 I've been awake 4-5hrs and already want to go back to bed.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> 8 hours of sleep no longer seems to be enough. Nor does 9, or 10.


Me all day everyday. No matter how little/much I sleep I'm like always tired :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> When people complain about stuff IRL then they get angry because you genuinely ask "Why?" Like okay don't open your mouth then lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Looks like it's Disney pulling eps off Hulu that they assume will cause a twitter fit. They're also re-theming Splash Mountain to Princess and the frog, as well as pulled an episode of Community titled Advanced Dungeons and Dragons. Digital media is way too easy to censor.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Looks like it's Disney pulling eps off Hulu that they assume will cause a twitter fit. They're also re-theming Splash Mountain to Princess and the frog, as well as pulled an episode of Community titled Advanced Dungeons and Dragons. Digital media is way too easy to censor.


Yeah, it's basically pull this, cut that and you've pleased angsty employers and audiences.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Looks like it's Disney pulling eps off Hulu that they assume will cause a twitter fit. They're also re-theming Splash Mountain to Princess and the frog, as well as pulled an episode of Community titled Advanced Dungeons and Dragons. Digital media is way too easy to censor.



I had to Google to figure out what was wrong with the Community episode. I've seen that episode countless times and don't actually remember Chang dressing up (although it is totally something he would do).


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)

mother****ing hiccups go die.. how do u even get them


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 30, 2020)

i feel like **** today is ****


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Headache


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Seeing completely normal things that I cannot relate to at all is kinda bothering me. Yeah, most people want to find a boyfriend/girlfriend. I've never felt that way in my entire life...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Seeing completely normal things that I cannot relate to at all is kinda bothering me. Yeah, most people want to find a boyfriend/girlfriend. I've never felt that way in my entire life...


Ngl I wouldn't mind having a bf but I've never made an effort to find one bc I'm ace/aro and I'm p sure that most guys wouldn't find that appealing at all ://///


I'm still salty as HECK about losing that wah egg yesterday someone pls put me out of my misery :,,,,,,,(


----------



## Mick (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Seeing completely normal things that I cannot relate to at all is kinda bothering me. Yeah, most people want to find a boyfriend/girlfriend. I've never felt that way in my entire life...



I can actually relate to that example perfectly, so there are at least two of us. At least for now, I'm quite happy on my own.

I am also pretty sure some people have a letter and a flag for this feeling but I have never been bothered by it enough to look into it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Seeing completely normal things that I cannot relate to at all is kinda bothering me. Yeah, most people want to find a boyfriend/girlfriend. I've never felt that way in my entire life...


I'm sorry if I made you feel that way..


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2020)

Regretting the can of cola before bed. Woke-up at 1:30am feeling awful.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

I miss my best friend and I am DYING without him he's been gone for two hours ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2020)

Part of me would LOVE to have a strange doll but that price...


----------



## Mary (Jun 30, 2020)

The bf and I got into an argument today. It wasn’t over anything major and I wasn’t super worried about it initially because I figured it was the kind of little fight that just blows over once everyone gets the chance to cool off. But he hasn’t texted me back at all this evening which is unusual for him. I usually get a “goodnight, sweet dreams, I love you” at the very least, even when we’re not in agreement on everything at the moment. It’s possible he just forgot or fell asleep early, but of course my anxiety is spiking


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm sorry if I made you feel that way..


It's not really your fault.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Part of me would LOVE to have a strange doll but that price...


How much?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 30, 2020)

i spent about 6 hours straight drawing on my computer and now my head is killing me. tried to go to bed but still cannot sleep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How much?


Most people ask for about 7-8k tbt for it 
I have about 2.8k right now but I'm saving them for stuff that I definitely want.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m really irritated with someone right now.


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

the fact that i’ve supported and loved someone for years who is quickly being exposed as a not-so-great person is just,, embarrassing lmao. i truly believed they were good :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Looks like it's Disney pulling eps off Hulu that they assume will cause a twitter fit. *They're also re-theming Splash Mountain to Princess and the frog*, as well as pulled an episode of Community titled Advanced Dungeons and Dragons. Digital media is way too easy to censor.



Looks like I won’t be riding Splash Mountain anymore.

I never truly liked the ride to even begin with, because of how it’s easy to get wet, but when they get rid of historical value for something else (especially if it was done out of political correctness), I would not go on. I already decided that I will not ride a few other rides (mostly California Adventure Park rides) because of how they changed some rides to something else.


----------



## Mary (Jul 1, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Looks like I won’t be riding Splash Mountain anymore.
> 
> I never truly liked the ride to even begin with, because of how it’s easy to get wet, but when they get rid of historical value for something else (especially if it was done out of political correctness), I would not go on. I already decided that I will not ride a few other rides (mostly California Adventure Park rides) because of how they changed some rides to something else.


Okay, but have you SEEN Song of the South, what it was based on? I have seen clips, and I can tell you without a moment’s hesitation that it’s wildly racist. Although the ride itself didn’t contain racist elements, it still could serve as a reminder of a racist production and leave a lot of people, especially POC, feeling uncomfortable. I know it still made me uncomfortable, even though it’s a great ride as far as the drop goes.

You say historical value, but I’m not sure if you’re talking about Song of the South or Splash Mountain. If you mean Splash Mountain- it’s not like all record of splash mountain is disappearing. I’m sure there are countless videos. time goes on, things have to change. Old Epcot rides are being removed and remade as we speak because they weren’t connecting with audiences like they used to. It’s the nature of life and of theme parks. And from what I understand, the layout and drop will be the same (based on the amazing concept art that Disney posted). so the ride is very much preserved.

Now if you’re talking about the “historical value” of Song of the South - it’s incredibly, wildly racist. That’s a history we should be ashamed up and not looking to relive, IIMO.

No one made Disney do this, either. They’re doing it so that there’s no question about their modern values - they don’t want any confusion as to whether they’re praising a racist ideal or not. Companies evolve, too, and they have to choose values to put forward as a part of that.

Sorry for the soapbox, but this is an argument that’s super important to me - I want a Disney experience where everyone feels welcomed and comfortable, and it’s hard for me to understand why people oppose that.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Jul 1, 2020)

Random painful bruises have started appearing on my legs from the knees down, and I have no idea how I got them nor where they could've come from. My lower legs are also now a few slight shades darker than the rest of my body, with a subtle bluish/purplish hue (mostly on the calves and ankles, the feet are the same as usual). It's probably nothing or me just imagining it to be worse than it actually is, but I'm still a little unnerved all the same. I really don't know where the bruises are coming from...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2020)

Mary said:


> Okay, but have you SEEN Song of the South, what it was based on? I have seen clips, and I can tell you without a moment’s hesitation that it’s wildly racist. Although the ride itself didn’t contain racist elements, it still could serve as a reminder of a racist production and leave a lot of people, especially POC, feeling uncomfortable. I know it still made me uncomfortable, even though it’s a great ride as far as the drop goes.
> 
> You say historical value, but I’m not sure if you’re talking about Song of the South or Splash Mountain. If you mean Splash Mountain- it’s not like all record of splash mountain is disappearing. I’m sure there are countless videos. time goes on, things have to change. Old Epcot rides are being removed and remade as we speak because they weren’t connecting with audiences like they used to. It’s the nature of life and of theme parks. And from what I understand, the layout and drop will be the same (based on the amazing concept art that Disney posted). so the ride is very much preserved.
> 
> ...



I also never cared too much about Song of the South either. I wouldn’t care if it’s not available. But, to censor out history is not a good way to handle current issues. It’s best to learn from it, not erase it. Now I wouldn’t boycott Disney completely for making that decision. I just won’t ride it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2020)

Was awake between 1:30-4am feeling sick. When I did finally go to sleep figured, hey, at least I've nothing time-specific to do today so can lie in - nope, neighbours woke me up by shouting directly underneath my window. So fed-up with not sleeping well.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Regretting the can of cola before bed. Woke-up at 1:30am feeling awful.


Ugh mood. Hope you're getting better D:

Also they want me to attend the every two year eye check-up and I'm like please no they just want me to buy new eyeglasses and not wasting on that right now for a couple of reasons 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> Looks like I won’t be riding Splash Mountain anymore.
> 
> I never truly liked the ride to even begin with, because of how it’s easy to get wet, but when they get rid of historical value for something else (especially if it was done out of political correctness), I would not go on. I already decided that I will not ride a few other rides (mostly California Adventure Park rides) because of how they changed some rides to something else.


There are differences between historical values that should be kept for good reasons, and those who shouldn't. I don't agree cutting off episodes/removing comedy stuff because people want to cling on to their precious media jobs, but honestly about the ride/movie I agree with Mary, and if they are supposedly as family friendly it might be a good idea if the movie/ride is intended for children also.

In context I haven't read nor watched Gone with the Wind, but that's a completely other case and it's intended for an adult audience so that should just be left with an explanatory preface or likewise.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Was awake between 1:30-4am feeling sick. When I did finally go to sleep figured, hey, at least I've nothing time-specific to do today so can lie in - nope, neighbours woke me up by shouting directly underneath my window. So fed-up with not sleeping well.


Ughhh sorry man. Noisy neighbours are the worst - I got them right above me :/


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

The fact that I'm always clumsy bothers me a lot.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2020)

Have to be up for something in the morning, so I can’t sleep.  So at the moment... lack of sleep is bothering me (probably going to take a nap afterwards).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2020)

IKEA not having that white whale plushie  How the **** is that a seasonal item........ **** ittt


----------



## Mary (Jul 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> IKEA not having that white whale plushie  How the **** is that a seasonal item........ **** ittt


they have it when I looked online just now? Maybe it’s a regional thing


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2020)

Mary said:


> they have it when I looked online just now? Maybe it’s a regional thing


Mmm yeah their website has it but I can't order it other than pick-up in other IKEA store like several hours away and I can't get train tickets for that....


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The fact that I'm always clumsy bothers me a lot.


Same


----------



## Mary (Jul 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Mmm yeah their website has it but I can't order it other than pick-up in other IKEA store like several hours away and I can't get train tickets for that....


Aww bummer  cute plushies are the best


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2020)

Mary said:


> Aww bummer  cute plushies are the best


Aaaa ikr. Might have to order it from Japan which tbf I don't mind but it really sucks they can't provide like basic service just cause it's going out of stock  
Agree!


----------



## Mary (Jul 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Aaaa ikr. Might have to order it from Japan which tbf I don't mind but it really sucks they can't provide like basic service just cause it's going out of stock
> Agree!


eBay? I think I saw it there


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2020)

Mary said:


> eBay? I think I saw it there


Nah it was a site which you need a shopping service that I'm a member of to use. Only 20 bucks there so I'm like do I???


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 1, 2020)

For the rest of my life, that'll be a memory I wish I didn't have.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

An old friend from 3 years ago can't seem to get the clue that I don't play the games they used to and while I try to ask them how they've been they accuse me of stealing from them in the game i don't play 

plus they're just being rude

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

to top it off they know a friend that doesn't know my email and I've been trying to get them to please tell them "this is your old friend's email"

but no they keep talking about a game that i grew out of years ago -.-

that other friend I'm trying to contact is really important to me and I might never be able to talk to them again


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 1, 2020)

I can’t believe that the biggest hypochondriac I’ve ever met irl. The same person who flipped out months ago and insisted they were sick, got mad at everyone for not wearing masks and called it “American pride”. Will not wear one now because it’s against their rights, and says quarantine should never have happened.                

Ok Karen.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2020)

Accidentally dozed off around 6:30pm and took a two hour nap. Feel so groggy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 1, 2020)

Dearest Mother,

Please stop behaving like the narcissistic prick that you are. 

Sincerely, your daughter


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 1, 2020)

I hate my job giving surveys over the phone. I thought I'd toughened up over the last 6 months, but it's hard to take a couple straight hours of verbal abuse (bless you kind people I speak with). I have a lot affecting my mental health rn (plus I can't even talk to anyone about it), and I feel so defeated, I've cried during both shifts this week (although I'm able to stop crying w/o having to quit mid-shift). I'm starting to recognize my mental health is really failing and negatively affecting my physical health. I'm also really nervous about quitting since jobs are hard to come by, and since Covid, I've been able to work from the upstairs room at home... I don't know what to do :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2020)

It's only 5:30 but I just want to go to sleep and forget about how boring my life is rn for a bit T__T



Edit: I'd rather not make an extra post.

I really want to create new art for one of my OCs, but I'm pretty tired of using Colors 3D for art since I realize now that it seriously hinders the quality of the pictures (which makes me mad cause I put a ton of effort into my lineart just for the exporter to butcher it). I really want to get the app Procreate since I've heard a lot of good stuff about it, but I don't own an iPad. They're way out of my price range.My dad has one but I think it belongs to the company that he works for so that's a bust. Plus I need a good stylus for drawing as well, I can't just go to the store and buy a $5 stylus cause most of them don't have the really tiny tip on them (I want a stylus that looks more like a 3DS stylus, not a wide tip pen).

So yeah I'm basically stuck with Colors 3D and I hate ittt :,,,,,,,)


----------



## seularin (Jul 1, 2020)

feeling rlly homesick atm


----------



## Neb (Jul 1, 2020)

Summer heat makes me so sleepy...


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 1, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I hate my job giving surveys over the phone. I thought I'd toughened up over the last 6 months, but it's hard to take a couple straight hours of verbal abuse (bless you kind people I speak with). I have a lot affecting my mental health rn (plus I can't even talk to anyone about it), and I feel so defeated, I've cried during both shifts this week (although I'm able to stop crying w/o having to quit mid-shift). I'm starting to recognize my mental health is really failing and negatively affecting my physical health. I'm also really nervous about quitting since jobs are hard to come by, and since Covid, I've been able to work from the upstairs room at home... I don't know what to do :c


Sorry to hear you have been struggling with this! My boyfriend's mom did that same job for years and she also had to put up with terrible verbal abuse. You don't deserve to go through that.

I'm not very good with advice but I would personally not quit until you had another job lined up. Only you know how much you can handle though. I hope things get better soon for you.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 2, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> Sorry to hear you have been struggling with this! My boyfriend's mom did that same job for years and she also had to put up with terrible verbal abuse. You don't deserve to go through that.
> 
> I'm not very good with advice but I would personally not quit until you had another job lined up. Only you know how much you can handle though. I hope things get better soon for you.



Thanks <3 I really appreciate it. Honestly, I broke out sobbing mid shift tonight because I just couldn't take the screaming. I'll have to deal with the aftermath tomorrow, but at least I won't have to deal with anyone putting me down or screaming in my ears anymore. Not sure what I will do about income (I could always suffer the blow of moving back home if worst came to worst), but I can only move forward. I'm glad your boyfriend's mom doesn't have to work that job anymore either. The money just isn't worth it. Thanks again for your support, it means a lot to me rn~


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

I stepped out of the shower, got flooded with memories of my old cat coming to beg for sink water, and then I started crying. _Why..._


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm pissed because of this video:




__





						TikTok
					






					www.tiktok.com
				




Like, the comments and video had me confused for ten minutes. I don't know if I'm angry at myself or the person/people-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm starting to have mental breakdowns about... well... something I can't say here, and I guess that fact bothers me even more.... since typing this isn't making me feel better.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 2, 2020)

Sheesh, lots of grumpy people calling today. I'm too tired to deal with them. I also have to do our team meetings on webcam today which I am not looking forward to at all.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Staying up this long has apparently made me lose some of my sanity. Seriously, now I'm being bothered by the fact I have had dumb thoughts that just... mindlessly happened without my control. Yeah... It never bothered me before. So why now?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2020)

I give up with that IKEA plushie, like how you decide on having that not widely available. Sheesh.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Family being so loud I have to crank up the volume on music really high.


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2020)

Cut and bleached my hair today. Look like I belong in a 90s boy band. Need to play with it more tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Cut and bleached my hair today. Look like I belong in a 90s boy band. Need to play with it more tomorrow.


If that means a JE band ur good man

Kinda glad mine turned out great with the ombre style. At least I don't have to deal with that horrible brown-red colour I had going on


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> If that means a JE band ur good man
> 
> Kinda glad mine turned out great with the ombre style. At least I don't have to deal with that horrible brown-red colour I had going on


Right now I guess it has a sort of blond Koki Tanaka vibe.  

Ooh that sounds lovely!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Right now I guess it has a sort of blond Koki Tanaka vibe.
> 
> Ooh that sounds lovely!


That sounds really fab though 

Thank you!  yeah I have this thick porous "asian" hair that nothing sticks on so had to use the harshest bleach that was not chlorine, but I really liked the results in the end. Also reddish brown can be really nice on the right person but it basically looked like some bad 80s job before haha.

And yeah my roots were grown out to my natural colour and the ends were reddish brown so ya turned out great c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2020)

I woke up feeling kinda sick. Not like cold/flu sick but like the kinda sick you feel when you haven't eaten in forever. I'm not really feeling hungry though :<

Also I would like to let my doggo into the backyard to run around for a bit but every single year my dad lets the weeds overgrow the back steps so i cant go back there without getting poked a bunch. I hate it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 2, 2020)

why is my chest hurting since last sunday...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 2, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> why is my chest hurting since last sunday...



yo dude, really hope you feel better ;3 also hope life's going well for ya  ❤

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020

Also if this is what it takes, and if this is what I've gotta go through, then so be it.


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

I keep having thoughts about the future and it bothers me a lot sometimes.


----------



## Neb (Jul 2, 2020)

Construction workers blaring music while working along with the loud kids downstairs is a nightmare for the senses.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I keep having thoughts about the future and it bothers me a lot sometimes.


Same...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2020)

Everyone else's art threads: A THOUSAND LIKES, SO MUCH LOVE, KEEP DOING GREAT YOU'RE SUCH A GOOD ARTIST AHHH
My art thread: like a ghost town 94% of the time, slowly but surely actually coming to dislike my art cause I keep comparing myself to others yeet


Also I really need to go to sleep cause I gotta get up early tomorrow but... I just can't ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

I‘m tired still and finishing up that show made me feel even worse, lol.  Think I’m going to go to sleep.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 3, 2020)

my sleep schedule has been declining and I'm going to bed at 1:40 am right now. I wish I had self-control, I just have to force myself to just doodle instead of getting on my laptop. also looking at people online having more intimate relationships with people on the internet makes me feel bad about my relationships


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Everyone else's art threads: A THOUSAND LIKES, SO MUCH LOVE, KEEP DOING GREAT YOU'RE SUCH A GOOD ARTIST AHHH
> My art thread: like a ghost town 94% of the time, slowly but surely actually coming to dislike my art cause I keep comparing myself to others yeet


Same


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Everyone else's art threads: A THOUSAND LIKES, SO MUCH LOVE, KEEP DOING GREAT YOU'RE SUCH A GOOD ARTIST AHHH
> My art thread: like a ghost town 94% of the time, slowly but surely actually coming to dislike my art cause I keep comparing myself to others yeet
> 
> 
> Also I really need to go to sleep cause I gotta get up early tomorrow but... I just can't ;-;


@me that art thread! I'll appreciate the hecc out of it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> @me that art thread! I'll appreciate the hecc out of it.


I appreciate that so much, sometimes I just kinda feel invisible cause hardly anyone even comments there  sometimes a little reassurance is all I need...

Here's the link to the thread. the front oage art is like 3 years old, the most recent art is on the last page.





__





						N64's Art Gallery
					

⭐ Welcome to xSuperMario64x's Art Gallery! ⭐  Since I don't prefer to share art on other social media platforms (most notably DeviantArt) I have designated this thread my official art thread! You will find a ton of art here, beginning with a piece published in late July of 2017!  I'm mostly...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh my LORD insomnia is killing me so bad. It's almost 4am. Why am I still awake.

I'm really gonna have to talk with my doctor about this. I can't stand having such a ridiculous and irregular sleep schedule. The only thing is he's prob gonna want me to do a sleep study and they're probably gonna recommend thay I take medication for sleeping and I really don't want to have to do that :,,,,(


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh my LORD insomnia is killing me so bad. It's almost 4am. Why am I still awake.
> 
> I'm really gonna have to talk with my doctor about this. I can't stand having such a ridiculous and irregular sleep schedule. The only thing is he's prob gonna want me to do a sleep study and they're probably gonna recommend thay I take medication for sleeping and I really don't want to have to do that :,,,,(


Same insomnia suckss

Why tf do I feel the need to stay on the forum all night instead of sleep ??


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> why is my chest hurting since last sunday...


Omg D: Hope it gets better soon (also come and say hi omg).

Also either I'm dumb or I don't just know where to get the NH update because it's sure not live for me...


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2020)

Slept in until noon. 

Fed-up of waking up for hours in the middle of the night. It's been a trend for weeks now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2020)

Nvm it updated, apparently you had to tun on and off the game wtf lol.


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Cut and bleached my hair today. Look like I belong in a 90s boy band. Need to play with it more tomorrow.










Uploaded 16hrs ago. Brad Mondo knew what I needed today. Time to grab a cup of tea and see if his technique differs from what I was planning to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2020)

Tried the Taiko no Tatsujin demo on my Switch Lite. Worked surprisingly well, though the controller mapping only shows for the OG Switch Joycon's so it was a bit hard trying to tell the equivalents on the Lite. If someone has a better map for it please hmu. I like the game though, so definitely a title to consider for next purchase. Worked well with just button mashing also, but yeah they need to fix the mapping stuff.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

My sleeping schedule is terrible again and I keep going to bed in the morning... Like I'm about to do right now.


----------



## Darby (Jul 3, 2020)

I am bothered... Could NOT find Inu x Boku SS on Crunchyroll last night, checked their site, should be, it’s been there ever since I joined, I always rewatch that one in between everything else and especially before I go to sleep and it’s suddenly GONE... And then this morning the whole entire Crunchyroll ap won’t work for me, not even reinstalling it works so I’m perplexed. I bought the blue-ray when Hulu took the series off but my player is in the living room so I’m bothered...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2020)

Really tempted to bribe my uncle to get that plushie for meeee


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

Dealing with a rebellious heart and a wayward mind.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

New 3DS XL has some of the worst quality paint I've ever seen. It keeps peeling off onto things so now it looks terrible. Honestly tempted to just finish the job and peel all of it off, that way it won't get everywhere. None of my other 3DS systems have been like this, so they must have used a cheaper paint for this one.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 3, 2020)

.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Really tempted to bribe my uncle to get that plushie for meeee



I mean you can say that's for like a late half-birthday gift or somethin'.... 

Also damn periods SUCK


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Really tempted to bribe my uncle to get that plushie for meeee



Do it, I got my parents to buy me neko dango stuffed animals when they're out and I'm not I got 4 new ones today idonthaveaproblemlol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Everything.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> New 3DS XL has some of the worst quality paint I've ever seen. It keeps peeling off onto things so now it looks terrible. Honestly tempted to just finish the job and peel all of it off, that way it won't get everywhere. None of my other 3DS systems have been like this, so they must have used a cheaper paint for this one.


My New 3DS XL is doing that too... I also met someone on Club Tortimer that said they have this problem. 
This is also the 3DS of mine that started having really bad circle pad drift.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2020)

I’m just sobbing uncontrollably because I feel bad for a friend and I’m reminded of how much negativity is in this world.  I‘ll get over it, I just haven’t cried in a hot minute and I really needed to.  I want to be there for more people.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I mean you can say that's for like a late half-birthday gift or somethin'....
> 
> Also damn periods SUCK


Yeah or half-early. But yeah if he calls or I do I'll at least ask him, can't hurt eh 

And yes they do gonna have mine next week ugh


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m just sobbing uncontrollably because I feel bad for a friend and I’m reminded of how much negativity is in this world.  I‘ll get over it, I just haven’t cried in a hot minute and I really needed to.  I want to be there for more people.



I’m doing fine now, as is my friend.

—-

Only thing that’s bothering me right now is my hair.  It always grows way too fast and it’s in my eyes so I can’t see


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m doing fine now, as is my friend.
> 
> —-
> 
> Only thing that’s bothering me right now is my hair.  It always grows way too fast and it’s in my eyes so I can’t see


can i get your hair mine is slow af


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> can i get your hair mine is slow af



If I could trade it I would!  Alas, I have to get yet another haircut now


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 4, 2020)

I really want all the new mermaid items on acnh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> If I could trade it I would!  Alas, I have to get yet another haircut now


Deal, sending mine over with EMS and insured 

But ya I definitely don't need one lol since mine  is still short af


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

For the umpteenth time, I thought about the future again, I really need to stop thinking about it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 4, 2020)

I did something I knew was going to make me not sleep tonight but I did it anyway.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

These stupid raccoons in my attic keep making noise...


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

I feel like the stag beetles in NH are too sensitive, they keep flying away even if I sneak slowly.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like the stag beetles in NH are too sensitive, they keep flying away even if I sneak slowly.


Yeah I think they changed the hit boxes or something in NH. I usually play top-down but when I'm trying to catch a tree insect I go back to the rolling log perspective and that sort of helps.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah I think they changed the hit boxes or something in NH. I usually play top-down but when I'm trying to catch a tree insect I go back to the rolling log perspective and that sort of helps.


They did. Palm tree bugs are way too sensitive and sneaking doesn't work as it did in NL, plus I think the trees are 'crooked' some way so you can't sneak up as usual. Also usual tree bugs frame is weird.. before it was basically creep up to shadow's edge then swing now you have to plan way more.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

Also can't find any good control mapping equivalent for Taiko on Switch, takes me way too long to figure out **** lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 4, 2020)

I can't stay up past 12am since I get so sleepy by the time it hits 10pm...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm scared for the future. I don't wanna move out of the USA.. I'm sad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm scared for the future. I don't wanna move out of the USA.. I'm sad



Are you really going to move out of America?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Are you really going to move out of America?


I really don't want to.. but the person i want to get back together in the future does.. so idk what to do.. I love him but I really don't want to leave..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

I'm so upset


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> They did. Palm tree bugs are way too sensitive and sneaking doesn't work as it did in NL, plus I think the trees are 'crooked' some way so you can't sneak up as usual. Also usual tree bugs frame is weird.. before it was basically creep up to shadow's edge then swing now you have to plan way more.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> Also can't find any good control mapping equivalent for Taiko on Switch, takes me way too long to figure out **** lol


Yeah I would use the shadow trick in NL but I think they're more realistic in NH? So it doesn't really work lol. I keep missing them too because of playing top-down, so I usually only know they were there once I've scared them away.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah I would use the shadow trick in NL but I think they're more realistic in NH? So it doesn't really work lol. I keep missing them too because of playing top-down, so I usually only know they were there once I've scared them away.


Yeah, same. And yeah they definitely made it harder + regular bugs spawning on palm trees, whyyyy.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow, I still can’t see straight and I don’t know why.  I pushed my hair out of the way and got enough sleep as well.  No reason I should be seeing cross-eyed right now, but I am.  Also... my head hurts.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Still upset about last night. Every time I hear about America it reminds me of it and it's so so so depressing/oppressing


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 4, 2020)

Missing my friend. :/ I got back in touch with her after she messaged me a couple weeks ago, and I wasn't expecting things to go back to the way they had been before we grew apart, but it was literally the exact same as it had been when things were bad, and idk. I thought I'd come to terms with the fact that we weren't on the same page any more, and now I'm not sure if I ever really had or if I just sent myself back to square one by reengaging her.


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2020)

Sigh... my brother and his stupid friends are staying over AGAIN. There goes my sleep. Every ****ing weekend!


----------



## Msfeist (Jul 4, 2020)

Nox said:


> Sigh... my brother and his stupid friends are staying over AGAIN. There goes my sleep. Every ****ing weekend!



man that sucks. I hope they don’t keep you up too late >_<


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I didn't get enough sleep and there wasn't even any reason for it. I just... woke up too soon.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 4, 2020)

Bruh. How unsympathetic can you be


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 5, 2020)

Not feeling very patriotic this year. I’m also convinced that July fourth is the reason birds poop on my car.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

_*This again.*_


Seastar said:


> These stupid raccoons in my attic keep making noise...


*I just want to go to sleep...*


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 5, 2020)

I am getting pretty worried about exam results coming out tomorrow...There's one course I'm concerned about. I'm just hoping and praying I can pull through with a C-. Please be at least a C-.....


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I am getting pretty worried about exam results coming out tomorrow...There's one course I'm concerned about. I'm just hoping and praying I can pull through with a C-. Please be at least a C-.....



Really hoping you got at least a C- as well!  I know you’ve been working really hard to graduate, so I’m pulling for you.  I‘m sure you’ll be fine though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I am getting pretty worried about exam results coming out tomorrow...There's one course I'm concerned about. I'm just hoping and praying I can pull through with a C-. Please be at least a C-.....


C/- is good! I mean I passed two classes with D/E earlier (literature teachers are definitely strict if you get the wrong ones...) You can do it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Getting worried because I am mysteriously not sleeping as long as I normally do... Since I don't even feel rested, I might just go back to sleep right now.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 5, 2020)

I had a whole tray of drinks on the passenger seat of my car and they all tipped over when I was driving ugh. The seat was soaked in coffee while I tried to flip them back over while still driving lmao.

I tried to clean it but it still smells like coffee. Oh no it's gonna get hot & my car will smell like old milk ffffffff-


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

i don’t feel good


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Thinking about lewd stuff I accidentally seen today.. Get out of my head get out of my head get out of my head


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm getting really impatient with being able to try out my new tablet stylus but we won't be home for a few hours :,,,,(


----------



## Bcat (Jul 5, 2020)

I had AWFUL anxiety last night. Horrible intrusive thoughts were keeping me from sleeping and I was awake until 4 am. I haven’t felt that bad in years.


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 5, 2020)

I can't sleep because of stress and anxiety and I also have work in the morning.. fun


----------



## pochy (Jul 5, 2020)

my grandparents shed caught on fire a few days ago, and while i'm worried about my grandfathers burn, i worry more for my grandmother bc she's a super nervous person. i hope she's handling it well..


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2020)

Perhaps I had too much caffeine


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I want to go out, but I‘m worried I might get sick, even though our area has no cases atm.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thinking about lewd stuff I accidentally seen today.. Get out of my head get out of my head get out of my head


Not your type of thing?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Not your type of thing?


Yeah.. My "friend" sent it in our group chat. He got banned.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Not your type of thing?


I would hope that isn't anyone's "type of thing" oof

I want to go to bed but my mum keeps calling me to help her w something 
Also I want to draw with my new stylus but I'm just so tired, I can barely stay awake even right now...


----------



## seularin (Jul 5, 2020)

theres prolly a lot thats bothering me atm but rn its volleyball 

our new coach is so annoying and has that “i have power over yall” attitude and on top of that i forgot my kneepads, so came home with scraped knees

the breaks were super short too; like we would practice for hrs straight and only get a water break - one / two sips then
back to center


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Am annoyed and sad about what happened today


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 6, 2020)

I’m tired. And my stomach hurts because I feel sad for so many people right now.


----------



## aericell (Jul 6, 2020)

best friend’s been tweeting about relationship issues on his private acc and i’m not sure how/if i should ask him about it because i’m really, really terrible at talking about these things


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 6, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Really hoping you got at least a C- as well!  I know you’ve been working really hard to graduate, so I’m pulling for you.  I‘m sure you’ll be fine though.





sheilaa said:


> C/- is good! I mean I passed two classes with D/E earlier (literature teachers are definitely strict if you get the wrong ones...) You can do it


Thank you guys so much! <33 I ended up passing with a C  so stoked, as the lecturer for that course was so bad and unsupportive


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Thank you guys so much! <33 I ended up passing with a C  so stoked, as the lecturer for that course was so bad and unsupportive


Heyy no problem, huge congrats 

yeah I had one of those on a lit class that I basically passed with E that is the lowest passing one but a lot of classmates agreed she was crap so yeah.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2020)

Updated my Facebook picture last night and woke-up to a message about it from an ex. They do this every single time I update it.


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

For the second time here, allergies.
I feel uncomfortable having it 
-_-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Updated my Facebook picture last night and woke-up to a message about it from an ex. They do this every single time I update it.


Damn, sorry man D: Some people just don't know ( n )etiquette...

Also periods suck and I definitely don't need them, shush...


----------



## xara (Jul 6, 2020)

i dont feel good at all. i hate this lmao


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Damn, sorry man D: Some people just don't know ( n )etiquette...
> 
> Also periods suck and I definitely don't need them, shush...



Other than a few backslides here and there it's been a decade or more since we properly dated. Tempted to just block them at this point. We've no mutual friends anymore so luckily won't make anything awkward. 

Oof, feel better!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Other than a few backslides here and there it's been a decade or more since we properly dated. Tempted to just block them at this point. We've no mutual friends anymore so luckily won't make anything awkward.
> 
> Oof, feel better!


Ah, good. xD Still must be non-amusing when it happen aha.

Thank you! ❤ My birth control helps a lot but it's definitely something I could live without at some point... At least it's legit reason for cravings


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm really hungry but I don't feel like getting up outta my desk chair so I'm just sitting here eating a bunch of M&Ms. Prob not good for me but idk.

Also @Vrisnem tysm for reminding me that the Magical Fireworks collectible exists, I missed having it visible in my inventory!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm really hungry but I don't feel like getting up outta my desk chair so I'm just sitting here eating a bunch of M&Ms. Prob not good for me but idk.
> 
> Also @Vrisnem tysm for reminding me that the Magical Fireworks collectible exists, I missed having it visible in my inventory!!


Wish I could still eat M&M's but I had too many of them like over a decade ago so I still can't really touch them, though the chocolate ones were da bomb.

-sends pizza-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> -sends pizza-


ty friendo you are a blessing


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ah, good. xD Still must be non-amusing when it happen aha.
> 
> Thank you! ❤ My birth control helps a lot but it's definitely something I could live without at some point... At least it's legit reason for cravings



I'm pretty sure they've been in a relationship for several years now so it's kind of odd to keep pestering your ex!





xSuperMario64x said:


> Also @Vrisnem tysm for reminding me that the Magical Fireworks collectible exists, I missed having it visible in my inventory!!



Not entirely sure how long it's back for, so enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ty friendo you are a blessing


nps nps amigo sharing is caring

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I'm pretty sure they're in a relationship for several years now so it's kind of odd to keep pestering your ex!


Ouch....


And yea sure is, aha.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 6, 2020)

Meh, idek sometimes. I just feel irritated for no reason today.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 6, 2020)

I have to renew my car with the DMV and I absolutely don't want to go.

My tire is also flat so there's that too. _yay_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 6, 2020)

... You know, having an unsupportive family hurts sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2020)

^mood

also lol im laughing too hard at this danish commercial...lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2020)

I am getting sick of Candy Crush advertisements in apps. They need to end advertising Candy Crush Saga. Plus, that girl in Candy Crush looks ugly.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Nevermind, I’m good now.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

this whole fkn video gave me anxiety and now im seriously stressed out even though i already knew this-


----------



## xara (Jul 6, 2020)

i’m genuinely gonna cry this hurts so bad


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Why do I get so nervous when talking to older people on here

I shouldn't be but I am it sucks


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 6, 2020)

I just realized why I'm so depressed for the last week. Today is the two year mark of my dad's passing. I've been so melancholy and moping about. I had forgotten about it until my calendar had a pop up reminding me. 

I guess today is going to be one of those days where I just... don't.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 6, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I just realized why I'm so depressed for the last week. Today is the two year mark of my dad's passing. I've been so melancholy and moping about. I had forgotten about it until my calendar had a pop up reminding me.
> 
> I guess today is going to be one of those days where I just... don't.


I'm sorry for your loss.  If you need to talk, let me know. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

I feel like crap theres so much going on right now and my brain doesnt know what to do about it


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 6, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.  If you need to talk, let me know. I'll be thinking of you.


I could really use a friend to talk to. There's just been a lot going on. I'll DM you, thank you so very very much.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why do I get so nervous when talking to older people on here
> 
> I shouldn't be but I am it sucks


well I'm 21 and I enjoy talkin to you and all the other Splatoon weebs on here :3


I'm sad cause I want to sit in my music/entertainment room but there's no AC in here so I'm basically burning up in my desk chair. There's AC in my bedroom but I don't feel like going in there rn. Idk I guess I need to go in there and put my new sheets on anyways (hyped about that now that I just remembered lol).

Also S W E A T. _I  H A T E  S W E A T I N G_. I T ' S  N O T  E V E N  T H A T  H O T  O U T S I D E  W T F.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2020)

I woke up with my neck hurting really bad and I can't move it or get up. I'm just trying to keep my muscles relaxed until it feels better but I can't stop thinking about stuff and it's hard not to tense up.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 6, 2020)

God, why does she always feel the need to have to tear me up inside.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

how i love being a girl and having to suffer for one week every month this is amazing


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how i love being a girl and having to suffer for one week every month this is amazing


Literally was just thinking this


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

i have dance evaluation 2day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Literally was just thinking this


you also? rip


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you also? rip


Unfortunately yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Unfortunately yes


;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

I had to deal with that a week ago ahhhh


----------



## Sidney (Jul 6, 2020)

Nothing quite feels real right now. I've been distracting myself and filling my time in every way possible, attempting to be productive but nothing seems to be working...I haven't seen anyone my age in months and I want to just be able to hug my boyfriend so badly...I want to do things again and feel like I'm living but I'm stuck at home with the weight of knowing probably none of the rest of my college experience will be normal


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

THIS SUCKSSSS


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 6, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I just realized why I'm so depressed for the last week. Today is the two year mark of my dad's passing. I've been so melancholy and moping about. I had forgotten about it until my calendar had a pop up reminding me.
> 
> I guess today is going to be one of those days where I just... don't.


I’m sorry you feel sad. My mom passed away the day after her birthday close to Mother’s Day. I get so sad the entire month of May. If you need to talk I’m here as well


----------



## ryuk (Jul 6, 2020)

i’ve been on this website on and off for six years but i still don’t feel like i fit in.
i actually don’t feel like i fit in anywhere, and lately it’s just been bringing me down a lotttttt :////
i’m trying to stay positive but i don’t have many friends and i feel pathetic bc i can’t even make them online. i literally feel like no one likes me and i can’t do anything about it bc of my social anxiety. i might come off as rude or disinterested but in reality i’m just overthinking everything i do to the point that when it comes out it’s not genuinely me anymore. i feel like the times i’ve tried to put myself out there, i’ve been ignored and disregarded even though it took a lot out of me to do it.
i’m just sad right now and i feel very very alone.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

xoons said:


> i’ve been on this website on and off for six years but i still don’t feel like i fit in.
> i actually don’t feel like i fit in anywhere, and lately it’s just been bringing me down a lotttttt :////
> i’m trying to stay positive but i don’t have many friends and i feel pathetic bc i can’t even make them online. i literally feel like no one likes me and i can’t do anything about it bc of my social anxiety. i might come off as rude or disinterested but in reality i’m just overthinking everything i do to the point that when it comes out it’s not genuinely me anymore. i feel like the times i’ve tried to put myself out there, i’ve been ignored and disregarded even though it took a lot out of me
> i’m just sad right now and i feel very very alone.


Aw...
If you want, you can be my friend? I'm always open to chat
Just shoot me a pm and we can talk about whatever


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

xoons said:


> i’ve been on this website on and off for six years but i still don’t feel like i fit in.
> i actually don’t feel like i fit in anywhere, and lately it’s just been bringing me down a lotttttt :////
> i’m trying to stay positive but i don’t have many friends and i feel pathetic bc i can’t even make them online. i literally feel like no one likes me and i can’t do anything about it bc of my social anxiety. i might come off as rude or disinterested but in reality i’m just overthinking everything i do to the point that when it comes out it’s not genuinely me anymore. i feel like the times i’ve tried to put myself out there, i’ve been ignored and disregarded even though it took a lot out of me to do it.
> i’m just sad right now and i feel very very alone.


Aw Im really sorry you feel like that 

i know I havent talked to you very much, but I still remember you from a couple months ago and you and I were joking around and relating to each other on a couple of threads, and you seem really cool and relatable if it makes you feel better (and im not just saying that I promise) 
If you ever need anything or just wanna talk, Im always gonna be here if you want an online friend (i dont have many either) 

Im in a really similar position and going through a really bad rough patch, so Ik how you feel and ik youre feeling sad but just hang in there


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

xoons said:


> i’ve been on this website on and off for six years but i still don’t feel like i fit in.
> i actually don’t feel like i fit in anywhere, and lately it’s just been bringing me down a lotttttt :////
> i’m trying to stay positive but i don’t have many friends and i feel pathetic bc i can’t even make them online. i literally feel like no one likes me and i can’t do anything about it bc of my social anxiety. i might come off as rude or disinterested but in reality i’m just overthinking everything i do to the point that when it comes out it’s not genuinely me anymore. i feel like the times i’ve tried to put myself out there, i’ve been ignored and disregarded even though it took a lot out of me to do it.
> i’m just sad right now and i feel very very alone.



Hey there.  I feel exactly the same way at times, so I can relate.  If you need another friend or someone to talk or vent to, I wouldn’t mind being your friend.  I deal with social anxiety too, so I get it.  Hope you feel better soon regardless.


----------



## ryuk (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aw...
> If you want, you can be my friend? I'm always open to chat
> Just shoot me a pm and we can talk about whatever


awe thank you so much, that’s really nice  i’d happily be friends 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> Aw Im really sorry you feel like that
> 
> i know I havent talked to you very much, but I still remember you from a couple months ago and you and I were joking around and relating to each other on a couple of threads, and you seem really cool and relatable if it makes you feel better (and im not just saying that I promise)
> If you ever need anything or just wanna talk, Im always gonna be here if you want an online friend (i dont have many either)
> ...


hey, thank you so much omg :’’’) haha yeah i remember just being goofy here in the basement w you, and we even became “wives” lmaoo. that was a good time, it’s rare that stuff like that happens to me on here haha. i really appreciate the kind words, they mean a lot. i’m sorry to hear you’re going through something similar, same to you dude you can hit me up if you want someone completely nonjudgmental to talk to. 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hey there.  I feel exactly the same way at times, so I can relate.  If you need another friend or someone to talk or vent to, I wouldn’t mind being your friend.  I deal with social anxiety too, so I get it.  Hope you feel better soon regardless.


thank you!!! i see you all the time on here and you’re a beacon of positivity. it also just makes me smile to see midoriya on tbt haha. i’m sorry that you deal with the same things. i appreciate the kindness a lot <3 you can talk to me anytime as well.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

xoons said:


> awe thank you so much, that’s really nice  i’d happily be friends
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Aww thank you so much 
Id love to become friends with you, you seem like a really chill person and Im a little surprised you remember me hehe
It really was a great time being goofy w you in the basement and I love it when that stuff happens, I remember it literally made my day when we were joking around 
And right back at ya if you ever need someone 100% non judgmental to talk to, Ill happily listen to anything you have to say at all, and If you ever need anyone to talk to about anything Ill be here


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

xoons said:


> thank you!!! i see you all the time on here and you’re a beacon of positivity. it also just makes me smile to see midoriya on tbt haha. i’m sorry that you deal with the same things. i appreciate the kindness a lot <3 you can talk to me anytime as well.



Thank you so much.  That means a lot to me.  I’ll make sure to keep in contact with you, so thank you for the offer.


----------



## ryuk (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Aww thank you so much ❤
> Id love to become friends with you, you seem like a really chill person and Im a little surprised you remember me hehe
> It really was a great time being goofy w you in the basement and I love it when that stuff happens, I remember it literally made my day when we were joking around
> And right back at ya if you ever need someone 100% non judgmental to talk to, Ill happily listen to anything you have to say at all, and If you ever need anyone to talk to about anything Ill be here


 lol, same! you’re really chill as well! my heart is happy rn, consider us homies.  
and that’s so nice of you dude, truly tysm :’’’’’) i’ll definitely talk to you soon & see you around. i’m probably gonna go be dumb in some other threads rn haha


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm so tired and have an off and on headache rn augh. This is almost daily at this point.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

Im really confused asf about my love life because this person wont tell me anything and i think it needs some actual serious help and idk what to do its making me really sad and i cant talk to any of my actual friends about it because no one can know who the person im having issues with is and i hate this


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 6, 2020)

why am i so sleepy rn, i know i wont be when i lay down so stop teasing me body


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why am i so sleepy rn, i know i wont be when i lay down so stop teasing me body


Mood, I hate it


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

I feel like a mess for no reason, my thoughts are out of place again...
Edit: I feel dizzy rn, I think I have a migraine


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2020)

Cable box won't work


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

I feel like im going crazy my brain doesnt know how to respond to anything rn and i hate it Im so frustrated


----------



## Mick (Jul 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why am i so sleepy rn, i know i wont be when i lay down so stop teasing me body





ohare01 said:


> Mood, I hate it



It's 4am and I think I am done with sleeping for tonight...



xoons said:


> i’ve been on this website on and off for six years but i still don’t feel like i fit in.
> i actually don’t feel like i fit in anywhere, and lately it’s just been bringing me down a lotttttt :////
> i’m trying to stay positive but i don’t have many friends and i feel pathetic bc i can’t even make them online. i literally feel like no one likes me and i can’t do anything about it bc of my social anxiety. i might come off as rude or disinterested but in reality i’m just overthinking everything i do to the point that when it comes out it’s not genuinely me anymore. i feel like the times i’ve tried to put myself out there, i’ve been ignored and disregarded even though it took a lot out of me to do it.
> i’m just sad right now and i feel very very alone.



Just wanted to confirm that I also think your posts matter, they're good posts  It's very hard to convey intention in a written post but don't let it stop you, I try to just hit post when that happens to me because you can always clarify yourself if your point doesn't come across right the first time! (and if they still don't get it, well, they're just internet strangers so  )

My inbox is also open if you want people to talk to. Goes for anyone on here. c:


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Want to sleep, but my sheets aren’t finished drying.  

YES, they’re finished.  Goodnight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Tired but can't sleep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how i love being a girl and having to suffer for one week every month this is amazing


That's me right now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's me right now.


sorry to hear that


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

Im stressed tf out about a million things but i cant do anything about it so im just sitting here overthinking


----------



## Mary (Jul 6, 2020)

Lately my feet really hurt, especially first thing in the morning and again if I’ve been sitting or laying down for a bit. I think it’s because I’ve been on my feet a lot at work, plus I have naturally high arches. I think it’s plantar fasciitis because other people in my family have had it, but I’m pretty young to get it. Also apparently it takes months to heal and can potentially be chronic, so that’s fun  gonna try ice and stretches.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2020)

Why am I watching clips of American Dad and the Simpsons on youtube when I'd much rather resume something I've started?


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi all,

When you see something inappropriate please hit the report button and ignore it. It's better not to bring it into other threads like this. I've removed the posts discussing the incident (which have been removed and the user responsible has been dealt with). Thank you.


----------



## seularin (Jul 7, 2020)

time to get absolutely destroyed in volleyball lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm getting very worried about someone...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm getting very worried about someone...


who


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who


Someone.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Someone.


ok


----------



## IronDefender (Jul 7, 2020)

tfw haven't played ACNH in over a week cause burnout despite barely scratching its surface (2 star island)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm getting very worried about someone...


Yuki?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Yuki?


I don't know who that is, sorry.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2020)

2 Pascal diy, 2 dresses, 1 pearl so far.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2020)

Just having a rough time and I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2020)

Saylor said:


> Just having a rough time and I don't know what to do about it.


Do you journal? Writing things out can often help. 


I managed to spill cranberry juice on my bedsheets. They're black so not a big deal, but I literally just changed them yesterday. I hate laundry.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 7, 2020)

headache


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how i love being a girl and having to suffer for one week every month this is amazing


Big mood. One mine right now and sometimes I wonder why I don't do more about it. Well corona right now and some people can be really narrow-minded.

Aaaanyhow, people who come in at work just to mess up the books in shelves or don't do anything you're supposed to in a library, lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> 2 Pascal diy, 2 dresses, 1 pearl so far.


I wasn't sure what to expect when I clicked play, but it wasn't this

I'm really feeling it though


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do you journal? Writing things out can often help.
> 
> 
> I managed to spill cranberry juice on my bedsheets. They're black so not a big deal, but I literally just changed them yesterday. I hate laundry.


How with the cranberry juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2020)

Discord has some disturbing gifs lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How with the cranberry juice?


I was half-asleep and not paying attention to what I was doing. I've since washed the sheets and no trace of cranberry!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2020)

my dog is begging me to go outside but literally about 10 min ago a popup thunderstorm started so he has to wait until it stops raining before we can go outside. but he doesn't want to wait so he's just pacing around whining cause he has to go out, I feel bad for him lol T____T


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2020)

My aunt is still posting Baby Yoda memes on Facebook. Cringing.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My aunt is still posting Baby Yoda memes on Facebook. Cringing.


Ouch


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 7, 2020)

Currently lactose intolerant for the day


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## IronDefender (Jul 7, 2020)

Drama keeps happening in a GC I'm in, everyone keeps fighting with each other, 5 have already left. Just wish people would stop blaming eachother.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do you journal? Writing things out can often help.
> 
> 
> I managed to spill cranberry juice on my bedsheets. They're black so not a big deal, but I literally just changed them yesterday. I hate laundry.


I don't really, just for poetry and dreams sometimes, but I think I'll try that. It might make me feel better to get in the habit of writing about my feelings more directly. Thanks for the suggestion )


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 7, 2020)

A metal string snapped in my face


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

theres too much going on in my brain to put into words, and when i tried for the first time opening up about just one of my problems i accidentally took an hour to type it (sorry again to the person i was talking to)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2020)

Whyyyyyy do I have to deal with insomniaaaaaaaa so muchhhhhhhhh


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2020)

Everything, all directed at myself.

I’m going to go to sleep and forget this day existed.


----------



## Lattecakes (Jul 8, 2020)

I honestly feel at a lost and so bothered by everything going on right now. How covid is still spreading and karens are refusing to wear masks. Criminal cops are still living their best life when there is proof of their murders. Families being torn apart. In November, we have to vote between a clown, an ompah loompa, and possibly a celeb who is trying to rock the votes possibly to steal votes from the clown thus resulting in the ompah loompa to win. I really wish Bernie would be on the November ballot instead of the clown. It really sucks to have to be forced to vote for the lesser evil. I have also seen some people saying they refuse to vote because of that and I hate to have to vote for a clown too, but the ompah loompa must be stopped. I feel so scared to see the results in November. And I found out the celeb who is possibly running was approved of a business loan of over 2mil when he is already rich! Small businesses I like were forced to shut down because they couldn't get approved for the loan. Ugh so many problems and this is just my country...I know a lot of other countries are suffering as well. And then there is global warming messing the whole planet up. Ugh, so much on my mind. I keep trying to distract myself and keep away from the news because I tend to feel things too strongly and have it occupy my mind a lot, but it's just not working...


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

I dont want to leave this forum but im concerned i might have to


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 8, 2020)

Ever forget to eat enough, then when you finally realize, it's so late that you're about to go to sleep? Because that's me right now.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

I scrated my foot somewhere and i dont know where or why


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

I have pain in my mouth and I don't know why. Also no, it's not my teeth.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 8, 2020)

so much is bothering me right now,

i think WW3 is just 10-15 years away, if not less,

the planet is completely f'd,

if we don't get to space soon then the human race will probably be extinct within 200 years,

we're in the midst of a mass extinction of insects and animals,

and yet nothing will be done. nothing can be done.

on top of all that I have no idea where I am going with my life


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

I broke my headphones...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 8, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Everything, all directed at myself.
> 
> I’m going to go to sleep and forget this day existed.


Hey I'm sorry you've had a bad day Riley!  Keep your head held high and remember you are important, no matter what your mind says


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 8, 2020)

y is the u.s. government so trash
is it rly *that* hard for us to all just chill and have some common sense


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Why did I even attempt to look up news?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2020)

Foreign old men having to address me with "lady" whenever they excuse themselves or ask me to move etc. Like bruh.


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Why does phones with a vibrating ringtone sound so loud...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2020)

i should organize my picture folders on my laptop but im just man feelin dead tired due to work :/

also i want these johnnys jr uchiwas from the 90s but ppl would probably wonder why i wave pictures with 12 year old boys lmao


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 8, 2020)

There is a welt on my face today and I don’t know if I should laugh at it or cry.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

im okay and not worried about a million things i can't talk about


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 8, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I dont want to leave this forum but im concerned i might have to


same..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

cramps are hell


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Hey I'm sorry you've had a bad day Riley!  Keep your head held high and remember you are important, no matter what your mind says



You know what?  You‘re right.  Thank you so much.


----------



## dedenne (Jul 8, 2020)

my anime list is down


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

Where did 2016 go  

I miss so much from that year


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 8, 2020)

Mom: "You will NEVER BE LIKE ME! I WAS FAR MORE PRETTIER AND ALL THE BOYS LOVED ME BACK THEN, AND I WAS MUCH MORE SKINNER THAN YOU WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE!!!! WHY DO YOU THINK YOU CAN DO THINGS THAT I CAN'T??? WHY DO YOU THINK YOU'RE SMARTER THAN ME?? YOU'RE SO STUPID AND I KNOW A WHOLE LOT MORE THAN YOU!!11!! I'M BETTER THAN YOU IN EVERY CONCEIVABLE WAY!! UGH I HATE MY LIFE. PITY ME PEASANTS!!!"

If someone were to take a shot every time my mom pities herself or puts people down for her own benefit, they'd never be sober. Even just for a day.

(Also she wasn't screaming this or anything. Just summing up all the things she's ever said pretty much. Yeah dysfunctional af)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Mom: "You will NEVER BE LIKE ME! I WAS FAR MORE PRETTIER AND ALL THE BOYS LOVED ME BACK THEN, AND I WAS MUCH MORE SKINNER THAN YOU WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE!!!! WHY DO YOU THINK YOU CAN DO THINGS THAT I CAN'T??? WHY DO YOU THINK YOU'RE SMARTER THAN ME?? YOU'RE SO STUPID AND I KNOW A WHOLE LOT MORE THAN YOU!!11!! I'M BETTER THAN YOU IN EVERY CONCEIVABLE WAY!! UGH I HATE MY LIFE. PITY ME PEASANTS!!!"
> 
> If someone were to take a shot every time my mom pities herself or puts people down for her own benefit, they'd never be sober. Even just for a day.
> 
> (Also she wasn't screaming this or anything. Just summing up all the things she's ever said pretty much. Yeah dysfunctional af)


Sorry to hear that, that sounds really horrible.


----------



## Mary (Jul 8, 2020)

I didn’t get a confirmation email for my razer headphones order, and I won’t be able to see what’s going on or access order tracking without the confirmation. I have screenshots of the order screen with my order number and everything, but I’m worried that I’ll have to spend the whole day on the phone with customer service trying to figure out what happened. Ugh. I hate when weird stuff happens with an order because it takes forever, you have to keep explaining what’s wrong, no one knows how to help. Of course, I’m not gonna be a Karen or anything because it’s not the service rep’s fault. I’m not mad at them, I’m just anticipating future frustration


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Internet issues earlier made me want to throw my phone.
I kept being directed to the ip page


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

It's late and I'm sleepy but can't sleep


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 9, 2020)

I should eat dinner sooner than 9pm.


ohare01 said:


> same..


Why?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 9, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I should eat dinner sooner than 9pm.
> 
> Why?


Parents ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Parents ;;


wait if it's not too personal why do your parents want you to leave the forum?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Parents ;;


This is a tame forum compared to a few I've seen.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait if it's not too personal why do your parents want you to leave the forum?


No I'm scared they'll find out im on here and make me leave

They don't like me talking to people online.. Josuke is an exception tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No I'm scared they'll find out im on here and make me leave
> 
> They don't like me talking to people online.. Josuke is an exception tho


Aw :c 
wait how did you meet him then?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 9, 2020

Uh anyways 

Still suffering, a few more days to go


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Aw :c
> wait how did you meet him then?


heh well I dated him in secret at first
after quite a few months I told my parents and they let me keep the relationship cause they didn't wanna take it away from me
then all that other stuff happened and we aren't dating anymore but we still talk,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 9, 2020)

uh anyway

can't sleep, won't sleep, have to sleep, trying to sleep, probably won't be able to sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uh anyway
> 
> can't sleep, won't sleep, have to sleep, trying to sleep, probably won't be able to sleep


;;


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jul 9, 2020)

I gave Tangy a green tank top which is cropped and she looks naked every time she wears it.


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 9, 2020)

SweetDollFace said:


> I gave Tangy a green tank top which is cropped and she looks naked every time she wears it.


at least u didnt give her an orange tank top :O


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jul 9, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> at least u didnt give her an orange tank top :O


You’re right  Nintendo would censor my game.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 9, 2020)

Just been thinking a lot and regretting what I've done in the past.

I really want to apologize to someone for something i did but can't because corona


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2020)

I’m feeling kind of sad for different reasons now.  Just missing the years 2018 and 2019... nothing feels quite the same anymore :[


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2020)

my co-workers.. as i posted in pet peeves they can't organize **** unless you tell them 10 times.. can you get out of your large mouth that? nope.  i think we kinda decided on stuff but honestly that place seem kinda ****ty so i'm like eh about it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Dreading having allergies for an entire day...


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

I’ve recently been having random flashbacks of when I was happy, and it feels kinda surreal. It’s like moments of clarity where I realize just how depressed I am, but then my mind just gets clouded over again and I don’t have the will to fight it.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Mom: "You will NEVER BE LIKE ME! I WAS FAR MORE PRETTIER AND ALL THE BOYS LOVED ME BACK THEN, AND I WAS MUCH MORE SKINNER THAN YOU WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE!!!! WHY DO YOU THINK YOU CAN DO THINGS THAT I CAN'T??? WHY DO YOU THINK YOU'RE SMARTER THAN ME?? YOU'RE SO STUPID AND I KNOW A WHOLE LOT MORE THAN YOU!!11!! I'M BETTER THAN YOU IN EVERY CONCEIVABLE WAY!! UGH I HATE MY LIFE. PITY ME PEASANTS!!!"
> 
> If someone were to take a shot every time my mom pities herself or puts people down for her own benefit, they'd never be sober. Even just for a day.
> 
> (Also she wasn't screaming this or anything. Just summing up all the things she's ever said pretty much. Yeah dysfunctional af)


same but slightly different


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 9, 2020)

Worried someone might be mad at me but I'm probably just over thinking things tbh


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

I really want to talk to one person but I cant and I overthink everything and now Im thinking they might be using me and that they dont care about me but im pretty sure they do but im just confusing myself at this point


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

I accidentally went too hard on my left ear and it hurts in a way.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 9, 2020)

Mmmm not feeling too hot, think I might just go ahead and go to bed.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2020)

i have tons of things i need to be doing but i just feel so drained when will i ever break out of this cycle


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Mom: "You will NEVER BE LIKE ME! I WAS FAR MORE PRETTIER AND ALL THE BOYS LOVED ME BACK THEN, AND I WAS MUCH MORE SKINNER THAN YOU WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE!!!! WHY DO YOU THINK YOU CAN DO THINGS THAT I CAN'T??? WHY DO YOU THINK YOU'RE SMARTER THAN ME?? YOU'RE SO STUPID AND I KNOW A WHOLE LOT MORE THAN YOU!!11!! I'M BETTER THAN YOU IN EVERY CONCEIVABLE WAY!! UGH I HATE MY LIFE. PITY ME PEASANTS!!!"
> 
> If someone were to take a shot every time my mom pities herself or puts people down for her own benefit, they'd never be sober. Even just for a day.
> 
> (Also she wasn't screaming this or anything. Just summing up all the things she's ever said pretty much. Yeah dysfunctional af)


I've seen a few no, many posts like this from you. Honestly, I'm getting fed up with how you're being treated within your family. Every single thing you do as you described in your posts is always being put down by them like, why?!? Is it because of jealousy? A lack of understanding? I'm hoping that you would have a better future ahead and getting out of that negative environment. Wish I could find ways to make you feel a little better somehow but feel like I can't because I personally have never experienced this to get you out of that mess.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

Being ignored by someone i care sm about 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 9, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

I've felt uneasy for maybe a few hours... I don't know what's going on with me.


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

i watched shoujo tsubaki; lmao what a huge mistake, i feel so uncomfortable


----------



## Lazybums (Jul 9, 2020)

Honestly I'm pretty disturbed by this post how is this minor going to get a living off of working at a grocery store, she's somehow attending school, and she says she's using the money earned for rent for the apartment how is that possible when you're just a minor working at MCDONALD'S or a grocery store isn't going to help you pay rent hun no buts about it. 








						Raising Money for Ken! (TW: Abuse)(Read Post for Details) | Adopts Amino
					

Howdy hey, AA!   This is kind of a serious topic, but our good friend  Ken http://aminoapps.com/p/5




					aminoapps.com
				




It's so fishy that cps and emergency services hasn't done anything in her situation I bet she's just using the donations for buying adopts or games even this whole thing is just wack.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 9, 2020)

There’s an awful good chance we could get thunderstorms tonight. I get antsy with thunderstorms.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2020)

I messaged the person selling a glam feather and she hasn't replied, I don't want to rush her but omgg the suspense is killing me so bad.

Plus a big part of me feels like I'm not gonna get it and then I'll probably be heartbroken cause my hopes are already super high, I really want this feather and I'm seriously hoping that she doesn't sell it to someone else T___T


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I messaged the person selling a glam feather and she hasn't replied, I don't want to rush her but omgg the suspense is killing me so bad.
> 
> Plus a big part of me feels like I'm not gonna get it and then I'll probably be heartbroken cause my hopes are already super high, I really want this feather and I'm seriously hoping that she doesn't sell it to someone else T___T


rlly hope u get the feather D: its a beauty


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2020)

seularin said:


> rlly hope u get the feather D: its a beauty


Thank you so much!! I really hope so too, I've been looking for one since the 2017 fair ended


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Thank you so much!! I really hope so too, I've been looking for one since the 2017 fair ended


I'm sure you have a good chance since you're offering the collectible they want!! Don't worry too much, I'm sure they're just busy or doing other stuff rn But good luck I hope you get it!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 9, 2020)

Ever since moving cities, I haven't had any real-life (for lack of a better word) friends and it's only recently that I've realized how damaging that actually is. Of course, the internet is great; I've met people here who I get along with way better than anyone near me, but it would still be nice to be in the same physical location. And I don't see much point in trying to make friends in this city since I'll most likely be out of here soon. 

Hopefully wherever I end up has some people I enjoy hanging out with.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 9, 2020)

just got a random mood


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Ever since moving cities, I haven't had any real-life (for lack of a better word) friends and it's only recently that I've realized how damaging that actually is. Of course, the internet is great; I've met people here who I get along with way better than anyone near me, but it would still be nice to be in the same physical location. And I don't see much point in trying to make friends in this city since I'll most likely be out of here soon.
> 
> Hopefully wherever I end up has some people I enjoy hanging out with.



Omg, I can relate so much to this.  I really hope you find a good place with people you can hangout with.  I just wanted to say once again that I’ve really treasured our friendship for the past several years.  All the jokes we’ve made and stuff are honestly great.  You’re smart, relatable, and really kind as well, so I’m sure you’ll find more people to hangout with.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Jul 9, 2020)

I finally sent my college application but I’m worried I might not get accepted since it’s waitlisted > <;
also I hope my dad will let me get a computer once we move, the course I applied for will be done online due to covid-19 and I just want to go back to using my drawing tablet instead of ds

admittedly I probably don’t have enough money to buy everything, but I’ll have to get a job to deal with college fees anyway so I could pay my dad back if he agrees ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2020)

Idk if I'll be able to sleep, just made more offers for the feather and im anxiously awaiting a reply ;~;


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

aaaa I sent a cute lovey gif to this person I like n I’m scared to see how they respond lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 9, 2020

Update: they responded but I’m afraid to open the message


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 10, 2020)

Why do I have to get anxiety over the dumbest things?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> so much is bothering me right now,
> 
> i think WW3 is just 10-15 years away, if not less,
> 
> ...


It's 1am, jesus


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)

Omgggg, my stomach and I are not feeling good right now.  Feeling like I might pass out.  Idk why either.  :[


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Omgggg, my stomach and I are not feeling good right now.  Feeling like I might pass out.  Idk why either.  :[



i hope you feel better soon <3
——
i really hope naya rivera is found alive and well. it’s not looking good at all but you can always hope. this whole situation is just so surreal - 2020 has taken so many lives from us and its only a little halfway over ;-;


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 10, 2020)

I had so many plans this weekend but I got food poisoning...ugh.


----------



## rianne (Jul 10, 2020)

Wolfie said:


> I had so many plans this weekend but I got food poisoning...ugh.


Hope you feel better soon. :c Stay hydrated and get a lot of rest. <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)

I can’t see straight for a long period of time recently.  It’s either two-sided or blurry.  I either need an eye exam or a haircut, and I’m honestly not sure which one.  It’s weird because my eyesight was 100% fine not too long ago, but now it’s not.  I’ll get a haircut though and if that doesn’t work, then I probably need an eye exam... loool

I don’t even care that I’m tired right now.  JUST LET ME SEE PROPERLY!  XD


----------



## seularin (Jul 10, 2020)

still cant get over having watched shoujo tsubaki  its almost 2 and im up thinking of it; the themes, concept, plot,, the worst anime, the best in making people uneasy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

It's 5 AM and I'm suddenly too unhappy to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2020)

seularin said:


> still cant get over having watched shoujo tsubaki  its almost 2 and im up thinking of it; the themes, concept, plot,, the worst anime, the best in making people uneasy


Omg I actually wanna watch that but then I kinda appreciate ero-guro art.

Also feeling like a grumpy plumber who haven't had their 10 cup of coffees.. meh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

I feel hungry but there's not much to eat here that doesn't require some time to make. Just give me something I can eat right now lolll T__T


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 10, 2020)

gah I just wanna write this down without my ‘friends’ putting their 50p in that I didn’t ask for. Honestly I just feel like I’m failing at _everything_. I’m 26, I still can’t drive, I’m not in a job I want to be in and I just feel sad every day. I always wake up feeling positive but I just feel like I have the absolute worst luck in the world regarding everything. The last 3 days have been pretty horrific, I just cannot stop crying and I feel like nobody understands me or why I feel the way I do. I must just be broken because I no longer see a way out of this hole.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

Why do I always feel like I want to go to bed ughughuguh ;;


----------



## dedenne (Jul 10, 2020)

this english homework is stessing me out. like i think its actually raising my temperature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> gah I just wanna write this down without my ‘friends’ putting their 50p in that I didn’t ask for. Honestly I just feel like I’m failing at _everything_. I’m 26, I still can’t drive, I’m not in a job I want to be in and I just feel sad every day. I always wake up feeling positive but I just feel like I have the absolute worst luck in the world regarding everything. The last 3 days have been pretty horrific, I just cannot stop crying and I feel like nobody understands me or why I feel the way I do. I must just be broken because I no longer see a way out of this hole.



Hey, Darcy.  Just wanted to say I and others can relate on the driving thing.  I’m 23 and still don’t drive (and honestly glad I don’t because I don’t trust myself behind the wheel, LOL).  I get the job thing too.  I would much rather be doing a different job right now, but I tell myself all the time to push through it and that it will pay off in the long run.  Everything changes and things like this are only temporary.  Anyway, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 10, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hey, Darcy.  Just wanted to say I and others can relate on the driving thing.  I’m 23 and still don’t drive (and honestly glad I don’t because I don’t trust myself behind the wheel, LOL).  I get the job thing too.  I would much rather be doing a different job right now, but I tell myself all the time to push through it and that it will pay off in the long run.  Everything changes and things like this are only temporary.  Anyway, I hope you feel better soon.


Gaaaah you are literally one of the kindest people I’ve ever had the pleasure of meeting I just feel like I’m pushing on for my 2 babies but it’s tough y’know on your own. Lack of support during covid has affected my MH more than I’d like to admit I guess! You know my inbox is always open if you need to rant!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

My driving test is in 5 days and I'm getting more and more anxious about it every day ;~;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My driving test is in 5 days and I'm getting more and more anxious about it every day ;~;


So? You'll do good.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My driving test is in 5 days and I'm getting more and more anxious about it every day ;~;


Aw that reminded me of how scared I am for next year.. This is my last year to be a normal kid

Next year I have to get a driver's permit
Helppp


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> So? You'll do good.


It's really only the maneuverability part I'm worried about. I'm gonna see if my dad will take me out to practice again today. I'm taking the test in my car but the back pillars in my car are super wide and so it's difficult to see without using the mirrors. I have trouble using the mirrors cause it gives me a false sense of distance. I can do the test just fine with the top down cause the pillars are out of the way but I doubt they'll let me take the test with the top down.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's really only the maneuverability part I'm worried about. I'm gonna see if my dad will take me out to practice again today. I'm taking the test in my car but the back pillars in my car are super wide and so it's difficult to see without using the mirrors. I have trouble using the mirrors cause it gives me a false sense of distance. I can do the test just fine with the top down cause the pillars are out of the way but I doubt they'll let me take the test with the top down.


oh :c
You'll do good on it I know it!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Aw that reminded me of how scared I am for next year.. This is my last year to be a normal kid
> 
> Next year I have to get a driver's permit
> Helppp


Dude that should be a good thing

*you get to go to chick fil a or something by yourself with friends or something*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh :c
> You'll do good on it I know it!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020
> ...


No the only way I can drive is when my dad is in the car
At 16 I can by myself
But I'm scareddd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No the only way I can drive is when my dad is in the car
> At 16 I can by myself
> But I'm scareddd


*then when your 16 you can go to chick fil a by yourself*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *then when your 16 you can go to chick fil a by yourself*


True,, if my parents let
ahhhhh
I'd totally drive to where Josuke lives but my parents would k i l l me
and it's 4 hours away


----------



## seularin (Jul 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Omg I actually wanna watch that but then I kinda appreciate ero-guro art.
> 
> Also feeling like a grumpy plumber who haven't had their 10 cup of coffees.. meh


ack good luck; i only know a few people who dont mind watching it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh :c
> You'll do good on it I know it!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020
> ...


Here's hoping I do!

If I get my license I'm gonna go to taco bell by myself (there's no chick-fil-a around here rip)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Here's hoping I do!
> 
> If I get my license I'm gonna go to taco bell by myself (there's no chick-fil-a around here rip)


don't eat too many tacos


----------



## seularin (Jul 10, 2020)

i forgot to buy syrup so now my pancakes are dry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> don't eat too many tacos


oh u know I will


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 10, 2020)

seularin said:


> i forgot to buy syrup so now my pancakes are dry


pancakes maaan, just pancakes

maybe boil some water and sugar to make like a syrupy thingy


xSuperMario64x said:


> oh u know I will


make sure your toilet is working before


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 10, 2020)

seularin said:


> i forgot to buy syrup so now my pancakes are dry


I send my deepest condolences. 

If you have ice cream, it can go really well on pancakes. I've only tried vanilla though, so I don't know what other flavors are like.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 10, 2020)

dude, there's a guy at work who loses his **** when he's stressed and let me tell you if i ever have to work with him i'm quitting on the spot i don't need to be insulted because i'm new & i'm not as fast as he would like. he lost his **** on another new employee the other day and i heard all of it and dude. seriously. chill out. it's just a job.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 10, 2020)

Soigne said:


> dude, there's a guy at work who loses his **** when he's stressed and let me tell you if i ever have to work with him i'm quitting on the spot i don't need to be insulted because i'm new & i'm not as fast as he would like. he lost his **** on another new employee the other day and i heard all of it and dude. seriously. chill out. it's just a job.


My manager was this way lmao. On my third day as soon as I clocked in he immediately told me I needed to be faster, and he would yell at us when things that weren't our fault happened and leave us to deal with the mess because "he didn't make it". Like he would literally leave the room. I wound up quitting the job because of it but hopefully you won't have to!!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Both of my ears hurt now, I don't even know why it happened, yesterday was the left side...
I feel like its somewhat going to ruin my day..


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2020)

Customers don't wanna get wet so they literally park there car... right by our entrance and block everyone's way? Wtf????


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)

Nox said:


> Customers don't wanna get wet so they literally park there car... right by our entrance and block everyone's way? Wtf????



Honestly, the stuff you have to put up with at that store is kind of ridiculous XD.  Hoping it’s not too stressful.


----------



## Crash (Jul 10, 2020)

Spoiler: aaaaaaaaaaa



i'm reaaally stressed about my health problems that are potentially much worse than i thought. also about work because it sucks a lot rn


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)

Just feeling a bit sad and lonely.  Lol, I’ve had a great day, so why did I shed a couple tears?  It’ll pass though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

I have a bad headache right at the top of my forehead. Probably a tension/stress headache. Idk why though, today's been p dang good I have nothing to stress about lol.

Probably because my body is so used to just constantly being stressed out that having one day without some kind of stress just isn't possible anymore. I need a massage or some kind of therapeutic essential oils or smth I'm tired of being stressed all the time.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Just feeling a bit sad and lonely.  Lol, I’ve had a great day, so why did I shed a couple tears?  It’ll pass though.


Sometimes ya just gotta let those feelings peak through even during the good days. Today really was a great day, and even I'm feeling kinda crappy rn.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Just listened to the whole song of All You Wanna Do and it's DARK.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I can’t see straight for a long period of time recently.  It’s either two-sided or blurry.  I either need an eye exam or a haircut, and I’m honestly not sure which one.  It’s weird because my eyesight was 100% fine not too long ago, but now it’s not.  I’ll get a haircut though and if that doesn’t work, then I probably need an eye exam... loool
> 
> I don’t even care that I’m tired right now.  JUST LET ME SEE PROPERLY!  XD



Update on this.  I got a haircut and my vision is still not 100%.  Honestly not sure what’s going on with me, but I think I’m going to need an eye exam if this persists... lol.



xSuperMario64x said:


> Sometimes ya just gotta let those feelings peak through even during the good days. Today really was a great day, and even I'm feeling kinda crappy rn.



Yeah, you’re right.  I’m back to feeling fine though.  I think it’s because I can’t hangout with my bestie IRL and a lot of my friends online are unavailable or stuff sometimes.  I was craving talking to people since I‘m ambiverted.  Feels like the extroverted side of me is dying because of this virus lmaooo... all I want to do now is chill with some video games though.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 11, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Update on this.  I got a haircut and my vision is still not 100%.  Honestly not sure what’s going on with me, but I think I’m going to need an eye exam if this persists... lol.


Yeah that sounds a bit concerning, especially if it's just suddenly started happening. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2020)

I was watching a science vid where they were talking about the "death of the universe" when every chemical process and combination reaches equilibrium and now because I've got death on my mind again I'm absolutely terrified and anxious.

Guess I won't be sleeping very well tonight T__T


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

mom is showing signs of covid - she has flu symptoms + a rash on her hands and arms. she’s getting tested tomorrow and i’m really hoping she tests negative >_<


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 11, 2020)

im going to lose my MIND to some of these ppl with no COMMON SENSE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2020)

It's official yall. I'm about to be joining the 3am club here shortly.

God why is my sleep schedule so wack lol. I go to sleep at 11pm, wake up at 11am, go to sleep at 1am, wake up at 8am, and then I'm up for 18 hours. Goodness.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm really upset and stressed about me and my best friend's relationship
I've noticed myself caring less and less about the conversations and him noticing they've gotten blander...
I'm really scared we're going to start growing far apart....
I love him so much I really don't want that to happen


----------



## Neb (Jul 11, 2020)

Having allergies in the middle of the night while you’re trying to sleep.


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

I feel stupid today...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

Can't decide if I should get a rare pet, or just some rare class. I really want Chunin because I still hate myself for missing it but on the other hand I could really use some other **** as well.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

I tried to sleep... but a bunch of unexpected thoughts came to me and I just couldn't...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

update, got the chunin class which im def good with... i dont rly need those rare pets bc i have em already also i can always grind for those braindead classes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020

also wtf conversion therapy is still allowed in the uk.. wtf i really hope they make it illegal


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 11, 2020)

I’m usually a non violent vegetarian, but there is a fly in my house and I’m considering murder!! Pretty sure it needs to die


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I’m usually a non violent vegetarian, but there is a fly in my house and I’m considering murder!! Pretty sure it needs to die


I'm pretty sure that doesn't count lol.

Also people tagging their auctions totally wrong, I searched for Tackey & Tsubasa not Snow Man lol


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

isnt homophobia great


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I've seen a few no, many posts like this from you. Honestly, I'm getting fed up with how you're being treated within your family. Every single thing you do as you described in your posts is always being put down by them like, why?!? Is it because of jealousy? A lack of understanding? I'm hoping that you would have a better future ahead and getting out of that negative environment. Wish I could find ways to make you feel a little better somehow but feel like I can't because I personally have never experienced this to get you out of that mess.



My therapist agreed with me that my mom may have a narcissistic personality disorder so there's that :| and thank you very much, I'm about to go to an out of state college a month from now, so I'll be away from all that  I appreciate your words lovely  ❤


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My therapist agreed with me that my mom may have a narcissistic personality disorder so there's that :| and thank you very much, I'm about to go to an out of state college a month from now, so I'll be away from all that  I appreciate your words lovely  ❤


I'm sure it will be an uphill battle for you. Stay safe now in these crazy times we're living in at the moment.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm sure it will be an uphill battle for you. Stay safe now in these crazy times we're living in at the moment.



Thanks and stay safe too love <3


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 11, 2020)

sometimes I feel like I was a mistake


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> sometimes I feel like I was a mistake



Ahhh noooooo, there’s no way you can be a mistake.  You‘re really cool and I respect your love for Punchy and One Piece (seriously, I don’t think I could watch the entire show and make it out in.... one piece, XD).



Nox said:


> View attachment 286076



Nooooooo, Nox.  You‘re not alone.  I love playing Smash with you every now and then.  It’s so much fun.

I hope you guys feel better soon D:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

The acnh rant thread has made me want to rant


----------



## Loriii (Jul 11, 2020)

Haters gonna hate or should I say imitate? You know who you are and I definitely know who you are. Also, why are people so insecure/jealous? I mean, it's probably the reason why they're always lonely and they feel like no one ever loves them. How unfortunate.I should probably take pity on them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2020)

Here's hoping I can actually go to sleep before 5am today :,,,,)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

I started thinking about the world again... That's bad for my mental health.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 12, 2020)

I’m worried about someone and I don’t know what to do to help them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

my entire life is a sad attempt at trying to be nice but miserably failing 

I'm done tbh and if I could scream i would do it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm really worried about one of my friends and she just doesn't get that I really love her and consider her a great friend


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm really worried about one of my friends and she just doesn't get that I really love her and consider her a great friend


no 

get better friends than me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no
> 
> get better friends than me


No.
You're one of my best friends and I'm not letting you beat yourself up like this.
I'm not giving up on you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No.
> You're one of my best friends and I'm not letting you beat yourself up like this.
> I'm not giving up on you


nah you should actually give up on me if I've already given up on myself


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah you should actually give up on me if I've already given up on myself


I'm not giving up on you okay
I'm never giving up on you
You're an amazing friend and I wish you would see it...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm not giving up on you okay
> I'm never giving up on you
> You're an amazing friend and I wish you would see it...


I act way better online than I do irl but ok

you are allowed to believe lies


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I act way better online than I do irl but ok
> 
> you are allowed to believe lies


Still
You're one of the best friends I've ever had man
You're really nice, you're funny, you're relatable
Just.. I really think you are a good person
And no one is perfect
Even if you don't act that great irl I think you can change that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

believe me I've tried 

I could make a list of why I regret everything and all the people I should apologize to

 but this crap year with crap things is ruining everything


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> believe me I've tried
> 
> I could make a list of why I regret everything and all the people I should apologize to
> 
> but this crap year with crap things is ruining everything


I know but I still think you can
Things can't stay bad forever
And like Josuke tells me, once you've hit rock bottom only place you can go is up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I know but I still think you can
> Things can't stay bad forever
> And like Josuke tells me, once you've hit rock bottom only place you can go is up


yep I'll go one step up and another back


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yep I'll go one step up and another back


Well.. your friends are here to help
I know you don't know us irl but we still really care about you
We, or at least I will do anything I possibly can to help you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

no.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no.


Yes.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

no

just no stop


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no
> 
> just no stop


well.. if you don't want me to help then ok then..


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no
> 
> just no stop


No we’re not going to stop because we care about you no matter how many mistakes you make. We’re dragging you out of rock bottom even if we’re here all night. Idk what you could’ve done to whoever, but whatever it was being sad about it now won’t change a thing. All you can to is keep moving forwards and not look back, and if you do decide to look back then use those mistakes to help build upon yourself as a person and learn what you should do if those same situations arise

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020

All of us here have terrible regrets we’d give anything to fix, i know that feeling personally and i’m sure just about everyone here does to but you just need to keep moving forwards no matter what happens. What’s done is done, there’s no fixing it and we have to live with it so we can grow and become better people


----------



## seularin (Jul 12, 2020)

friend passed out in volleyball and i'm paranoid waiting


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

seularin said:


> friend passed out in volleyball and i'm paranoid waiting


the WHAT??

also is that... volleyball coach problem fixed?


----------



## seularin (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the WHAT??
> 
> also is that... volleyball coach problem fixed?


he's the only coach here rn, so not yet :/ 
i'm only rlly concerned abt my friend, she's literally my gf


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

I was crying because I feel like nothing I do is ever good enough for my friends... although I stopped crying because some cricket or weird-looking insect invaded my room.  Honestly thankful that it did because I don’t think I would have stopped for awhile if it didn’t.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 12, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I was crying because I feel like nothing I do is ever good enough for my friends... although I stopped crying because some cricket or weird-looking insect invaded my room.  Honestly thankful that it did because I don’t think I would have stopped for awhile if it didn’t.


If everything you do isn’t good enough for them then they probably aren’t your friends. But if you feel like you yourself aren’t good enough then just have a bit more trust in yourself. Even the greatest people in the world had bad days and even the most amazing people i know feel like there’s more they could be doing. All you can really do it have more confidence in yourself and know as long as you’re doing your best, you’re doing good enough


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ahhh noooooo, there’s no way you can be a mistake.  You‘re really cool and I respect your love for Punchy and One Piece (seriously, I don’t think I could watch the entire show and make it out in.... one piece, XD).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol was only half serious. thnx tho


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> If everything you do isn’t good enough for them then they probably aren’t your friends. But if you feel like you yourself aren’t good enough then just have a bit more trust in yourself. Even the greatest people in the world had bad days and even the most amazing people i know feel like there’s more they could be doing. All you can really do it have more confidence in yourself and know as long as you’re doing your best, you’re doing good enough



Thank you, Josuke.  I really needed to hear this.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 12, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Thank you, Josuke.  I really needed to hear this.


No problem Midorya my boy, if things are looking bad just keep moving forward even if you’re crawling and have a good night or day


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 12, 2020)

I’m tired. My eyes are so itchy that they’re actually watering (if I didn’t know any better I’d say I’m crying) and I want to sleep but my insomnia and anxiety decided to hit me simultaneously and I’m finding it hard to fall asleep. </3​


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 12, 2020)

Mimi Cheems said:


> I’m tired. My eyes are so itchy that they’re actually watering (if I didn’t know any better I’d say I’m crying) and I want to sleep but my insomnia and anxiety decided to hit me simultaneously and I’m finding it hard to fall asleep. </3​


I don’t have much to help with insomnia but i can recommend trying to avoid naps and/or caffeine during the day. Looking at screens also effect sleep since they imitate sunlight to your brain. I hope you can make it through the night though, maybe try just laying down and closing your eyes for bit, or just do things you’d usually find relaxing


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

Me playing aqw: Hmm so many endgame thangs to, let's take this one to grind on for now
also me: LOOK AT ALL PWETTY THINGS LETS GRIND FOR 5 at a time llololol


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 12, 2020)

F CORONAAAAA


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

It's really good that horrible animal circumstances comes to the light but I wish "serious" newspapers could stop referring to Peta whenever it happens, because they are totally better


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 12, 2020)

Fell out with my boyfriend the other day. Still sad about it. Thank goodness I have Animal Crossing which helps with the blues.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

The fact that I'm not sleepy yet... at 5:30 AM.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 12, 2020)

I can't believe I missed Watch Dogs 2 for free by like half an hour.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2020)

Getting fed-up with feeling sick most evenings. Spent the past two hours feeling awful. Think I'm going to try the food diary route to isolate the cause but I'm dreading that it'll show that my lactose intolerance is becoming more severe.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

My nose is stuffy and I'm worried I'm getting sick


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 12, 2020)

I need to finish a show. Back before complete collections were available, it would get canceled before closure, or shuffled off to channels like Nicktoons network, where shows went to die.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 13, 2020)

You ever just feel secondhand embarrassment but it’s towards yourself


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Yeah that sounds a bit concerning, especially if it's just suddenly started happening. I hope everything is okay.



Omgggg, I can see properly again!  My eyesight is back to normal!  Or at the very least I’m not having to squint anymore.  I honestly don’t know what changed, but I’m glad.


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jul 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Omgggg, I can see properly again!  My eyesight is back to normal!  Or at the very least I’m not having to squint anymore.  I honestly don’t know what changed, but I’m glad.


Good to know you got that back


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm back. You ever just get hit real hard with nostalgia over a video game and you want to replay it but don't have the charger for the device?:")

I was going through some of the photos I have saved on this laptop and was like 'Goodness, I haven't played Pokemon White in so long I really wanna play it again!!!'.. then it hit me. I don't have the charger for my 3DS </3 I'm annoyed :v​


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2020)

Mimi Cheems said:


> I'm back. You ever just get hit real hard with nostalgia over a video game and you want to replay it but don't have the charger for the device?:")
> 
> I was going through some of the photos I have saved on this laptop and was like 'Goodness, I haven't played Pokemon White in so long I really wanna play it again!!!'.. then it hit me. I don't have the charger for my 3DS </3 I'm annoyed :v​



Ooo yeah, that has happened to me before.  What I did is went out and purchased a DS + 3DS charger at the time that I got a lot of good use out of.  Although I don’t think that’s easy to do now with this virus going around.  I hope you’re able to play it soon though.  Pokemon White is a lot of fun.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ooo yeah, that has happened to me before.  What I did is went out and purchased a DS + 3DS charger at the time that I got a lot of good use out of.  Although I don’t think that’s easy to do now with this virus going around.  I hope you’re able to play it soon though.  Pokemon White is a lot of fun.


It's my FAVORITE Pokemon game ever! Unova is also my favorite region ;w; I have a 3DS, and I do have the charger but it's at my mom's I think? However I haven't been there in a while so I'm not sure where it's at in my bedroom ;w;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 13, 2020)

I love how sometimes just trying to have a nice day or hour and then I just have to remember some thing I did years ago that's a knife to the head when I'm trying to do anything at all. And then I remember another one, and another one, and it all just kind of stomps my mood to the ground because of how often it's happening 

oh and stuff people have said to me that made me want to strangle them, still does now, but I can't tell them off as much as I want to


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 13, 2020)

My family keeping me out of my room all night to play games and watch movies with them. I'm the only introvert in the family and it bothers me that they don't understand that I love being alone. Also every time I leave my room they poke fun at me and tell me to do simple tasks they can do themselves and it just bothers me so much

Also when I sleep I can never find a comfortable spot so sleep in.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 13, 2020)

My mood can snap to happiness and then instantly go to sadness...

I'm not even sure whether I'm an introvert or an extrovert, I love being alone but I really want friends? so I'm extroverted but only sometimes? What?

I don't even know anything anymore


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2020)

too many reserved books at work..i get they wanna make it easier etc due to corona but honestly we're getting flooded with books when we handle res' as well so it's like chill and so many who dont even come to pick up.. ...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm really hoping my order comes today but I have a bad feeling that it wont for some reason. If it doesn't come I'm gonna criii ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm really hoping my order comes today but I have a bad feeling that it wont for some reason. If it doesn't come I'm gonna criii ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ


Your rainbow sweater?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Your rainbow sweater?


Yeah it said 3 day shipping but idk if that's only business days or if it includes the weekend. Guess we'll see if it arrives by the end of the day.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Nerd stuff



How do i output and import from SQL? StackOverflow wasn’t any help, and i can’t make my own question since i have a 2 day asking question ban since i made a bad question. help would be appreciated


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

The fact that I get attacked for my beliefs..


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2020)

express mail service more like snail mail ship


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 13, 2020)

I really want orange juice, but I just brushed my teeth.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah it said 3 day shipping but idk if that's only business days or if it includes the weekend. Guess we'll see if it arrives by the end of the day.


So apparently it is 2-3 business days so it may come tomorrow. Not a big deal but I am kinda bummed cause I wanna see that sweatshirt RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 13, 2020)

Been having chest pains lately. I'm hoping it's just anxiety and not... something else. :/


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Getting fed-up with feeling sick most evenings. Spent the past two hours feeling awful. Think I'm going to try the food diary route to isolate the cause but I'm dreading that it'll show that my lactose intolerance is becoming more severe.



Feel amazing today but I've consciously prepared meals without dairy. Both happy and unhappy about this at the same time. Think I'll treat myself to a glass or two of merlot while I actually feel well enough to stomach it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 13, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Been having chest pains lately. I'm hoping it's just anxiety and not... something else. :/


Anxiety is very likely these days.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 13, 2020)

This heats killing me, i can’t do anything outside for half an hour before becoming a piece of Tyson’s chicken strips


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> My mood can snap to happiness and then instantly go to sadness...
> 
> I'm not even sure whether I'm an introvert or an extrovert, I love being alone but I really want friends? so I'm extroverted but only sometimes? What?
> 
> I don't even know anything anymore


Why is this actually me?
Why are we twinning so much


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 13, 2020)

uwu she's abandoning us 

gonna be a so called doctor lol she'll just overmedicate ppl

ty I feel so much support and love LMFAO


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 13, 2020)

I usually go for a walk/jog in the evening but I'm scared to tonight because when I was out last night some guy came out of his house & started talking to me. I had my headphones in and tried to ignore him but he was waving his hands at me so I stopped. He was being creepy and told me he always watches me walk by his house. I was like uhhhhhh and tried to leave but he shook my hand instead which was a big mistake cause of covid. I tried to walk away again but he was like "no no no just wait" so he started asking me all these questions. He asked what I was up to and I told him I was just trying to walk. I tried to walk away once again & he told me to wait and I said NO & put my headphones in and walked away. It was getting dark and raining so I didn't look back and just went home.

Basically this stranger didn't take hint that I was uncomfortable even when I tried to leave the situation 3 times. Now I have to find a new route to walk.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 13, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I usually go for a walk/jog in the evening but I'm scared to tonight because when I was out last night some guy came out of his house & started talking to me. I had my headphones in and tried to ignore him but he was waving his hands at me so I stopped. He was being creepy and told me he always watches me walk by his house. I was like uhhhhhh and tried to leave but he shook my hand instead which was a big mistake cause of covid. I tried to walk away again but he was like "no no no just wait" so he started asking me all these questions. He asked what I was up to and I told him I was just trying to walk. I tried to walk away once again & he told me to wait and I said NO & put my headphones in and walked away. It was getting dark and raining so I didn't look back and just went home.
> 
> Basically this stranger didn't take hint that I was uncomfortable even when I tried to leave the situation 3 times. Now I have to find a new route to walk.


WHAT?
Uh I don't think thats normal...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I usually go for a walk/jog in the evening but I'm scared to tonight because when I was out last night some guy came out of his house & started talking to me. I had my headphones in and tried to ignore him but he was waving his hands at me so I stopped. He was being creepy and told me he always watches me walk by his house. I was like uhhhhhh and tried to leave but he shook my hand instead which was a big mistake cause of covid. I tried to walk away again but he was like "no no no just wait" so he started asking me all these questions. He asked what I was up to and I told him I was just trying to walk. I tried to walk away once again & he told me to wait and I said NO & put my headphones in and walked away. It was getting dark and raining so I didn't look back and just went home.
> 
> Basically this stranger didn't take hint that I was uncomfortable even when I tried to leave the situation 3 times. Now I have to find a new route to walk.


Wtf?
What a creep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why is this actually me?
> Why are we twinning so much


 idek but sad


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> idek but sad


Yeah.. ahhhh


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WHAT?
> Uh I don't think thats normal...


No he was definitely not normal. I won't walk past his house again.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 13, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> No he was definitely not normal. I won't walk past his house again.


Sounds like a creep. Any of your friends or something know who they are?


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> uwu she's abandoning us
> 
> gonna be a so called doctor lol she'll just overmedicate ppl
> 
> ty I feel so much support and love LMFAO


honestly, screw your family. I'm so glad you finally get to get away from them for a while lol


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 13, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Sounds like a creep. Any of your friends or something know who they are?


No he was like 45 years old and was wearing a ripped up tank top. He came out of his house just to stop me on my walk so he's a complete stranger.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> No he was like 45 years old and was wearing a ripped up tank top. He came out of his house just to stop me on my walk so he's a complete stranger.


45?? Gosh..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 13, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> No he was like 45 years old and was wearing a ripped up tank top. He came out of his house just to stop me on my walk so he's a complete stranger.


Yeah no, that screams sketchy


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2020)

naya rivera’s body was found yesterday. i knew that she wouldn’t be found alive but it still hurts and the fact that she was found on the 7th year death anniversary of cory monteith is just.. devastating. i feel so, so bad for her son because he’s going to grow up without his mom and chances are, he’ll feel so much guilt for not being old enough to do something. 

people are theorizing that she was murdered but there was no evidence of foul play at all. others have drowned at that lake before and others have reported it to be dangerous. i know why people are aiming for something other than a tragic accident - the thought of a 33 year old mother dying just because of a cruel twist of fate is horrifying and so people are looking for something deeper because in cases like these, people want somebody to blame but this was no one’s fault. i don’t know what exactly happened out there and i likely never will but all i know is is a 33 year old woman should not be dead right now, a 4 year old should not have to grieve the death of his mother and this whole situation hurts. 2020 can’t be over soon enough - this entire year has just been so devastating


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 14, 2020)

xara said:


> naya rivera’s body was found yesterday. i knew that she wouldn’t be found alive but it still hurts and the fact that she was found on the 7th year death anniversary of cory monteith is just.. devastating. i feel so, so bad for her son because he’s going to grow up without his mom and chances are, he’ll feel so much guilt for not being old enough to do something.
> 
> people are theorizing that she was murdered but there was no evidence of foul play at all. others have drowned at that lake before and others have reported it to be dangerous. i know why people are aiming for something other than a tragic accident - the thought of a 33 year old mother dying just because of a cruel twist of fate is horrifying and so people are looking for something deeper because in cases like these, people want somebody to blame but this was no one’s fault. i don’t know what exactly happened out there and i likely never will but all i know is is a 33 year old woman should not be dead right now, a 4 year old should not have to grieve the death of his mother and this whole situation hurts. 2020 can’t be over soon enough - this entire year has just been so devastating


I heard about that, but I didn’t know they found her


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

My bad sleeping schedule, my horrible headache, my broken headphones, and the fact that now I even feel mentally unwell.
Surely I can come up with something to do while waiting for tomorrow... right?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 14, 2020)

Our new lights are WAY too bright for my eyes but I don't want to say anything because i'd feel bad if we had to take them back
Also the fact that it seems like i'm the only one who doesn't know what I want to do with my life and i'm still just being lazy on my bed who already gave up.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 14, 2020)

I’m gonna put this in a spoiler cause when I type it out it seems really morbid



Spoiler: :(



I am normally quite a strong minded person however I feel like I overfeel everything.

My grandad passed in November from cancer and he also contract pneumonia which ultimately killed him.

We got a doctor out to him who told us he had a couple of weeks to live. He died just 6 days later.I seen him 2 days before he died and I cuddled him, kissed him and told him that soon his pain would be over and he would be in a better place and that I loved him of course. The night before he passed my auntie had text saying he had picked up and was eating ice cream and was making her laugh. The next morning around 4am he passed.

I got a text just as I was about to set off for work and I broke down, I got my bestfriend to ring work as I was inconsolable and there was no way I could go in. I asked my ex to pick me up and take me to my grandads to see my family. I had no idea my grandads body was still there. I sobbed, I kissed his forehead. We had to wait a whole day for the coroner to come. It was strange but the whole house was peaceful. It was the first time I had seen my uncles together in years.

Anyway the reason I’m bothered, I can’t watch anything relating to funerals without crying, it’s like PTSD, even though in films/tv shows I know it’s not real but it’s all I think about. I feel silly for crying but these sort of things hit me really hard.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> I’m gonna put this in a spoiler cause when I type it out it seems really morbid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m really sorry this happened, Darcy.  I really hope he’s in a better place now. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 14, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m really sorry this happened, Darcy.  I really hope he’s in a better place now. May he Rest In Peace.


Thankyou for your kind words, they really do mean a lot I just really miss him, he was only 71 so I feel like he was robbed of 20 years. But at least he’s at peace


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2020)

Had to literally sweep down a bird from the top floor in the building with a soft broom so it could get outside.. I hope it's gonna be alright but the bird poop stinks A LOT.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Darcy94x said:


> I’m gonna put this in a spoiler cause when I type it out it seems really morbid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg... I'm so sorry and don't feel bothered, I think we all have our things we can't watch. Stay safe ❤ -sends hugs-


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2020)

I cannot freaking believe that Grant Imahara is dead. Mythbusters was such a huge part of my childhood, and he was so young! Brain aneurisms suck man


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I cannot freaking believe that Grant Imahara is dead. Mythbusters was such a huge part of my childhood, and he was so young! Brain aneurisms suck man


RIP. I never enjoyed the concept that much  but always sad when people die 

Also I get EMS might take longer time but when you can't even get like a mid-update on your things... bruh.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Still sick....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> I’m gonna put this in a spoiler cause when I type it out it seems really morbid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww... :c 

This is so sad... Rest in peace...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

This project i’m working in might be imposeible.
With no SQL server and no clear way to send data between js files, it’s a no-go.


----------



## Larsi (Jul 14, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I usually go for a walk/jog in the evening but I'm scared to tonight because when I was out last night some guy came out of his house & started talking to me. I had my headphones in and tried to ignore him but he was waving his hands at me so I stopped. He was being creepy and told me he always watches me walk by his house. I was like uhhhhhh and tried to leave but he shook my hand instead which was a big mistake cause of covid. I tried to walk away again but he was like "no no no just wait" so he started asking me all these questions. He asked what I was up to and I told him I was just trying to walk. I tried to walk away once again & he told me to wait and I said NO & put my headphones in and walked away. It was getting dark and raining so I didn't look back and just went home.
> 
> Basically this stranger didn't take hint that I was uncomfortable even when I tried to leave the situation 3 times. Now I have to find a new route to walk.



Ugh some people... even without covid I don't like it when strangers just touch me. It's so uncomfortable. Also creepy how he just watches every time and even remembers it is you. Too bad you now have to find a new route just because people can be...can I say freaks?



Darcy94x said:


> I’m gonna put this in a spoiler cause when I type it out it seems really morbid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can understand, but it will get better.  I lost my grandad last year. Hadn't seen him for a couple of years because of the distance, time and well..doesn't matter. But I called him a lot and had more contact with him than with my other familymembers. He got lung cancer and a few weeks to live which came as a shock. Stepped 1 day later in my car and visited him for the last time. So glad I did. I can still see his smile and hear his happy voice in my head. He didn't want to see me or any other family member anymore after that and he passed away 2 weeks later. Had a bad feeling for a long time because I really wanted to see him again and he just didn't want to, but afterwards I think he was right for not letting us see him so the memory of him looking more healthy stays better. And indeed everything with funerals feels extra bad and sad. I still miss mine and feel a little sad when I see his phonenumber in my contact list. But it's ok to cry and have emotions. It just shows how much you love your grandad.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I cannot freaking believe that Grant Imahara is dead. Mythbusters was such a huge part of my childhood, and he was so young! Brain aneurisms suck man


Wait, WHAT? He’s dead? Dang. RIP for Darcy’s grandfather and Grant Imahara.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 14, 2020)

everyone, and i mean everyone, is talking about quitting at work & nobody new is applying. one of the assistant managers came up to me today and said i should quit along with everyone else if i can find another job quick enough. idk what's happening.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2020)

I wish the USPS wouldn't run so late, it's almost 3pm and we still haven't gotten our mail smh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Bcat said:


> I cannot freaking believe that Grant Imahara is dead. Mythbusters was such a huge part of my childhood, and he was so young! Brain aneurisms suck man


I heard about that!! I'm devastated


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

none of my avatars im trying to use want to crop properly reeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I cannot freaking believe that Grant Imahara is dead. Mythbusters was such a huge part of my childhood, and he was so young! Brain aneurisms suck man


Oh man. I didn’t know that. Yea I’ve heard that aneurisms hit quick.


----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2020)

I feel anxious af right now for no reason


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Tired but if I sleep I won't be able to sleep at night


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2020)

Now it's 7:30 and the mail still isn't here. Either we didn't get anything today (which I have a hard time believing) or our mail carrier is just taking on a lot today. Either way mail shouldn't have to run after 5pm imo.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Can't find my 2ds and I just wanna play Tomodachi life..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Was painting, touched my head and my finger is red, have to check whether I'm bleeding or not


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man. I didn’t know that. Yea I’ve heard that aneurisms hit quick.


Yeah, my dad lost his best friend to one. And Emilia Clarke almost died from one too.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2020)

You...instill so much doubt in me, and tell me that I can't make it. So much that it hurts.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 14, 2020)

Almost forgot the laundry.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Now it's 7:30 and the mail still isn't here. Either we didn't get anything today (which I have a hard time believing) or our mail carrier is just taking on a lot today. Either way mail shouldn't have to run after 5pm imo.


Update on this: the mail never came today 



ohare01 said:


> Can't find my 2ds and I just wanna play Tomodachi life..


Bro lmk if you find it, I love Tomodachi Life lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Update on this: the mail never came today
> 
> 
> Bro lmk if you find it, I love Tomodachi Life lol


Same and I looked literally everywhere and I'm so pissed off yet sad at the same time because it's literally the only thing I want to do and I can't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

I BURNED MY FINGER AND SOME POPCORN 

OWWWW


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I BURNED MY FINGER AND SOME POPCORN
> 
> OWWWW


ARE YOU OKAY???
GET SOME MEDICINE


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2020)

tired

also hurry up damn package


----------



## Jenn Chaos (Jul 15, 2020)

i think I’m falling for this boy i’ve met once (long story) ... he just told my friend and i his life’s story and it’s kinda sad and i wanna get closer to him but idk how..


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Why do I get tired, then after a while, I feel awake again and I don't want to sleep...


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

I failed my exam and feel like garbage


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 15, 2020)

I covered a song for someone really special to me but honestly I’m too scared to send it because I really don’t want to annoy them (plus it’s been so long since I’ve sang anything for anyone and I’m worried I sound horrible) LOL. But mainly just the first one because they’ve been acting a bit different lately so I’m just like... okay let’s,,,, not

Knowing me though I’ll cave and send it eventually =3= I don’t like that I’m like that​


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Allergies...
Also the fact I'm falling asleep already...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh man allergies too. My nose acted up immediately after we drove by a corn field


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 15, 2020)

My doctor is almost an hour late for our zoom meeting again. I should find a new one. Someone who doesn’t bring an entire flight of geese to his office and who gets up during out meetings to talk to his dog babysitter.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man allergies too. My nose acted up immediately after we drove by a corn field


def don't come to ohio, there's corn literally everywhere 


I got ready to leave like an hour and a half early and now I'm really hungry and just sitting around waiting for my dad to get here ://///


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> def don't come to ohio, there's corn literally everywhere
> 
> 
> I got ready to leave like an hour and a half early and now I'm really hungry and just sitting around waiting for my dad to get here ://///


I won’t say where I also live in a cornsville state. My house is like a block or two away from one even lol. IDK why my nose acted up just now tho


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

i’m grieving the loss of a woman i never even met - i don’t know why this is hitting me so hard lmao


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2020)

xara said:


> i’m grieving the loss of a woman i never even met - i don’t know why this is hitting me so hard lmao



Can relate. Experiencing the same thing at the moment. It's crazy how strongly you can feel about the passing of someone you never personally knew.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

It's probably not a good thing that for the past few weeks, I keep thinking about something I've kept secret for most of my life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2020)

So uhhhhhhh

I passed the maneuverability but failed the driving portion cause it was on a "modified driving course" and my stupid Aspergers brain didn't completely understand what to do so I just ****ed it up pretty much immediately.

I'm just gonna go ahead and curl up and die now, I'm ready.


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So uhhhhhhh
> 
> I passed the maneuverability but failed the driving portion cause it was on a "modified driving course" and my stupid Aspergers brain didn't completely understand what to do so I just ****ed it up pretty much immediately.
> 
> I'm just gonna go ahead and curl up and die now, I'm ready.


Don't give up! Keep trying! If it makes you feel any better I failed miserably too x(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2020)

Nox said:


> Don't give up! Keep trying! If it makes you feel any better I failed miserably too x(


I'm not as upset about failing as I am that they're making me do 4 hours of online training (even though I've done 24 hours of in class sessions) and I have to find an instructor that I can do 4 hours of driving with. Only then can I retake the test. I'm not even gonna bother taking it where I took it last time (30 min south of here), I'll just take it in the city I live in.

Plus the online portion costed me $60 and god knows how much the in-car lessons will be. All because I was too stupid to understand the course layout.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not as upset about failing as I am that they're making me do 4 hours of online training (even though I've done 24 hours of in class sessions) and I have to find an instructor that I can do 4 hours of driving with. Only then can I retake the test. I'm not even gonna bother taking it where I took it last time (30 min south of here), I'll just take it in the city I live in.
> 
> Plus the online portion costed me $60 and god knows how much the in-car lessons will be. All because I was too stupid to understand the course layout.



Okay, what the hell is your state even on? I don't understand why you would have to retake the class courses... if you already passed your permit test and or took driver's ed, I do not see the point. Like just let people make another appointment. 

Anyways, don't beat yourself up though man - if it helps any I failed my driving test twice lol. Also this is the first I've ever heard about this modified driving course (my state doesn't do that).


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2020)

My body is just... ****ing killing me


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

I really want to do a turf war on Splatoon 2, but I keep getting NAT errors...
Painful...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Still sick


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2020)

Nox said:


> My body is just... ****ing killing me



Same.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

the bad vibes have found their way in my head


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Okay, what the hell is your state even on? I don't understand why you would have to retake the class courses... if you already passed your permit test and or took driver's ed, I do not see the point. Like just let people make another appointment.
> 
> Anyways, don't beat yourself up though man - if it helps any I failed my driving test twice lol. Also this is the first I've ever heard about this modified driving course (my state doesn't do that).


yeah so apparently this new tiny driving course thing is, like, a requirement because of the virus?? So I gotta do it again. But yeah I think it's pretty messed up that because I didn't understand what to do they're gonna make me pay out $150+ for stupid classes when I already know how to drive. Do they think I'm an idiot?

anyways I'm still mad about this. I just want my license gdi. I'm so tired of having my dad take me everywhere. I'm too old for this. It makes me feel hopeless.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I have no idea if I’m just a bad teammate (I just got back on today) or I keep getting put on the less experienced teams but I lose at Splatoon more than I win. It’s not too bad but I just don’t know

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah so apparently this new tiny driving course thing is, like, a requirement because of the virus?? So I gotta do it again. But yeah I think it's pretty messed up that because I didn't understand what to do they're gonna make me pay out $150+ for stupid classes when I already know how to drive. Do they think I'm an idiot?
> 
> anyways I'm still mad about this. I just want my license gdi. I'm so tired of having my dad take me everywhere. I'm too old for this. It makes me feel hopeless.


I know the feeling. I had to take driving classes twice because it lapsed because we had put a pause on my driving training because of a stinkin TORNADO. The second time ‘round was way quicker and online but it still stunk.


----------



## biibii (Jul 15, 2020)

is it terrible to say i strongly dislike every single member of my family?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 15, 2020)

biibii said:


> is it terrible to say i strongly dislike every single member of my family?


i don't think so. i have poor relationships with one side of my family and my other side is very disconnected anyways so im pretty much in the same boat.


----------



## biibii (Jul 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i don't think so. i have poor relationships with one side of my family and my other side is very disconnected anyways so im pretty much in the same boat.


this made me feel better. thank you.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Mom is leaving for LV at 5am but I thought it was tomorrow 's 5am


----------



## seularin (Jul 16, 2020)

the mistreatment of nct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 16, 2020)

seularin said:


> the mistreatment of nct


oof, another mistreated group?


----------



## seularin (Jul 16, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oof, another mistreated group?


all groups are mistreated tbh, that industry’s just torture

its just that i care abt nct a lot, hurts me


----------



## milktae (Jul 16, 2020)

the fact that some nct members barely have one line like yuta


----------



## seularin (Jul 16, 2020)

milktae said:


> the fact that some nct members barely have one line like yuta


/COUGH sicheng


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm not even tryin to sleep tonight


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 16, 2020)

Nostalgic for a song from 2004, about being nostalgic about 1985, by Bowling for Soup.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2020)

Figured out why I feel sick after every meal. Unfortunately can't get treatment until the local medical centre eases their covid restrictions.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 16, 2020)

feeling like crap lately...either feeling irritated, sad or nothing at all )):


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm still having the allergies from earlier and I don't understand why? Either my medicine stopped working or something is seriously wrong with this house...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2020)

Meh, I don't mind teaching people reservations because it's fun when you know it but just checking so they pair the correct paper with the correct book for 1 hour it's like.. uh okay ain't that superior job not mine

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2020



biibii said:


> is it terrible to say i strongly dislike every single member of my family?


Nope, I strongly dislike my dad and some relatives are just weird and I don't go along with a lot tbf.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Nostalgic for a song from 2004, about being nostalgic about 1985, by Bowling for Soup.


I love that song. Bowling for Soup is my go-to shower music.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Nostalgic for a song from 2004, about being nostalgic about 1985, by Bowling for Soup.


Probably a good band/song but that's one of the weirdest names I've seen


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2020)

Stomachaches wtf 

I usually get either headaches or stomachaches like do I really have to choose


----------



## xara (Jul 16, 2020)

my mental health is once again bad


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2020)

so I'm doing this stupid online drivers ed class cause I failed the driving test (complete waste of $60, I'm literally learning nothing) and one of the things it does is that it has videos that you have to watch all the way through before you can continue. Well there is a video of just a flashing red light, and another video of just a flashing yellow light. They're both two minutes long and they expect me to sit here and just watch a light flash for two minutes straight.

There was also a part that said something like "did you know that if you turn your wheel when backing up the front of the car will turn _in the opposite direction???_"

Like these people really do think I'm an idiot.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2020

OH MY GOD NOW I GOTTA WATCH A YELLOW ARROW FLASH FOR TWO MINUTES WHAT THE FUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 16, 2020)

Spilled orange juice on myself for the third time


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 16, 2020)

Barely slept at all last night, so this day should be interesting.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> OH MY GOD NOW I GOTTA WATCH A YELLOW ARROW FLASH FOR TWO MINUTES WHAT THE FUUUUUUUU


Are you sure you're in a drivers ed class and not some secret brainwashing project?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I'm doing this stupid online drivers ed class cause I failed the driving test (complete waste of $60, I'm literally learning nothing) and one of the things it does is that it has videos that you have to watch all the way through before you can continue. Well there is a video of just a flashing red light, and another video of just a flashing yellow light. They're both two minutes long and they expect me to sit here and just watch a light flash for two minutes straight.
> 
> There was also a part that said something like "did you know that if you turn your wheel when backing up the front of the car will turn _in the opposite direction???_"
> 
> ...


Why does Mario have a Michael Jackson nose?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Are you sure you're in a drivers ed class and not some secret brainwashing project?



This. I bet that they're sneaking in some subliminal messages with that crap.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Why does Mario have a Michael Jackson nose?


cause he's livin the low poly life 


If i re-schedule my driving test online it looks like it could go all the way out to late August. How stupid.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2020)

I CAN JUST SCREAM boredom is killing me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 16, 2020)

Planned to go to the pool, yesterday it was thundering and my entire plan was to go to the pool.
it's thundering and my family is being annoying frick this month


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

Still sick and I hate people


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Still sick and I hate people



Really hope you feel better soon! <3


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Really hope you feel better soon! <3


Tysm that means a lot :')


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2020)

had to read a chapter about weather hazards (rain, snow, sleet, fog, etc) and I don't need to read it cause I already know all of this but I can't move on for another eight minutes -__-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2020

also yay I'm starting to get a headache. I only have two more modules to do so I might as well get it done today but good lord, I'm so tired of drivers ed. Just give me my damn license.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

My heel hurts


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2020)

Debate/discussion people with no sense of perspective whatsoever and who desperately want to erase history as if things never existed. Sigh.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 17, 2020)

The last two weeks have been rough. On my heart and my soul. 

My best friends seizures have gotten more frequent. I'm worried about him constantly. I feel like nothing I do can help. 

On the other side upsetting this guy I know has been scaring me. He's being pushy and emotionally abusive. He's in my circle of friends so I can't really escape him either. If anyones dealt with this before I'd really love some insight? I've expressed my worries to my friends but he's "one of the boys" and they don't take it serious.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2020)

mom being like anti doing vegetarian options like okay im not having that dish then


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> The last two weeks have been rough. On my heart and my soul.
> 
> My best friends seizures have gotten more frequent. I'm worried about him constantly. I feel like nothing I do can help.
> 
> On the other side upsetting this guy I know has been scaring me. He's being pushy and emotionally abusive. He's in my circle of friends so I can't really escape him either. If anyones dealt with this before I'd really love some insight? I've expressed my worries to my friends but he's "one of the boys" and they don't take it serious.



You're right regarding the seizures. There is nothing you can do to help. I understand that will come across as blunt, but try to remind yourself that his health isn't your responsibility. It requires a shift in mindset, but you'll be a lot happier in the long-run. It's unhealthy to worry constantly about someone else. He wouldn't want you to be worrying about him either.

With your other friend your two best options are:

confront him
stop being friends
If you think that his current behaviour is short-term, or the friendship is salvageable, then the first option would be better (given what you've said about him, via message would be better than face to face). Have him realise that you're no longer going to put up with being treated this way. If he thinks you're over-reacting, in the wrong, or doesn't care about your friendship then don't fight him on it; simply walk away. You know what his priorities are and you're not one of them.

If you don't think he is likely to change or that the friendship is worth continuing, I'd opt for the second option. You don't need that sort of negativity in your life and shouldn't be expected to have to put up with it just to please other people. Having mutual friends doesn't mean that the two of you need to be friends too. Be polite, hang out in a group, but don't spend time together or chat one-on-one.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You're right regarding the seizures. There is nothing you can do to help. I understand that will come across as blunt, but try to remind yourself that his health isn't your responsibility. It requires a shift in mindset, but you'll be a lot happier in the long-run. It's unhealthy to worry constantly about someone else. He wouldn't want you to be worrying about him either.
> 
> With your other friend your two best options are:
> 
> ...



You're right. I can't do anything to help his situation. I think I needed to hear that. He'll ask if he needs help. He know's I'll be there. I just gotta relax and stop thinking about it so much.

Edit: maybe I could PM you?


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

I wish time traveling was a thing, this year is too depressing for me sometimes...
Even though there is some consequences...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wish time traveling was a thing, this year is too depressing for me sometimes...
> Even though there is some consequences...


Tbf I'd rather end up with a bunch of weed at this rate...

Also mail company denying my stuff is in Sweden though Japan Post tracking says it is lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

I... I just wanted to take a shower. I almost fainted in there? My legs are still weak after that...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

I’ve always entertained the idea of getting a switch light so I can have an island of my own in NH. There’s so much that I want to do in this game that I can’t really do because I share an island with my family. I just brought it up with my mom, and she seems to be okay with it...but now I’m second guessing myself. Oy.


----------



## winter notes (Jul 17, 2020)

/


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2020)

You know, today would be a pretty alright day if it weren’t for the fact that I’m sleep deprived.

Also just worried because it seems like my current friends are not doing well recently.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> You're right. I can't do anything to help his situation. I think I needed to hear that. He'll ask if he needs help. He know's I'll be there. I just gotta relax and stop thinking about it so much.
> 
> Edit: maybe I could PM you?


You are more than welcome to PM me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm trying to catch a really fast deep sea creature and I can't because I'm afraid of it disappearing. So far it hasn't disappeared (I remember in NL if you were following a deep sea creature for too long it would just disappear) but I can't get close enough to it to catch it. I'm afraid if it goes near the beach then it will disappear.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm trying to catch a really fast deep sea creature and I can't because I'm afraid of it disappearing. So far it hasn't disappeared (I remember in NL if you were following a deep sea creature for too long it would just disappear) but I can't get close enough to it to catch it. I'm afraid if it goes near the beach then it will disappear.



Creep very slowly towards it on the surface of the water (like nudge the joy-con a tiny bit, then stay still, then do it again) until you're almost on top of it, dive, then press A in the direction you think it's going to move in. It can take a lot of attempts to pull it off, but it eventually works!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Creep very slowly towards it on the surface of the water (like nudge the joy-con a tiny bit, then stay still, then do it again) until you're almost on top of it, dive, then press A in the direction you think it's going to move in. It can take a lot of attempts to pull it off, but it eventually works!


I had to look it up online but I literally was just now able to catch it. 

It was a spider crab too so I'm p hyped about that


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

Still a little sick, tired, and lonely waiting for my best friend to wake up


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2020)

got that daddy shark song on my brain...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wish time traveling was a thing, this year is too depressing for me sometimes...
> Even though there is some consequences...



Damn, you just reminded me of the "Back To The Future" series. 

Also I gotta work on COLLEGE **** and stuff so hope i can get that doooonnnneee but my procrastinating ass lmfao also headaches pls stop


----------



## dedenne (Jul 17, 2020)

i have no motivation to do anything


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

dedenne said:


> i have no motivation to do anything


Where'd you get this description of me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

Seriously pissed off w my sister rn


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a secret I'm keeping from my best friend and I feel so guilty for keeping it from him but if I told him he'd hate me or think I'm a perv or smth... I don't want to ruin our friendship but I feel so guilty


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

When low self esteem kicks in.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2020)

I've called the training place and left a message telling them to call me back and they never did -__-

I really need to take my dog to a trainer. I'm tired of him acting like an idiot when I try to take him for a walk.


----------



## IslaYuka (Jul 17, 2020)

I have summer vacation but psychological/health problems don't let me enjoy it. I don't have the feeling I'm relaxing or enjoying things. Also Covid doesn't help.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

I have Trypophobia :c 

I looked it up and now I'm uneasy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have Trypophobia :c
> 
> I looked it up and now I'm uneasy


Oh ;-;


----------



## Neb (Jul 18, 2020)

I got a PSN gift card for graduating and it isn’t valid until tomorrow.


----------



## seularin (Jul 18, 2020)

i hate not knowing whats bothering me


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 18, 2020)

what did i do to earn this full week of constantly thinking about death when im trying to sleep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Mom is in another state and she has enough health problems to have a big chance of dying because of corona

not even there for a legit reason


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have Trypophobia :c
> 
> I looked it up and now I'm uneasy


Oh no... I think I might have that too... I always hated looking at honeycomb...
Oh yikes, looking it up made me feel uncomfortable too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2020)

this quest can you please remove the goddamn emblem of nulgath sheesh.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I just... don't feel like myself right now, I guess.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

My water bottle smelled really nice and I kept drinking it and enjoying the smell....

Until I realized that I washed it earlier and I’ve been drinking soapy water for the past day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2020)

Usually when I wake up in the morning I don't have too much of an issue getting out of bed to let the dog out and go about my business but today.... I could barely open my eyes going outside and I just went straight back to bed. It's not surprising that I'm tired but for some reason I'm like extra tired today ;-;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 18, 2020)

I worked all week and how does Saturday kick off? We lose the power. It still hasn't come back. I hope it comes back soon because I wanted to warm up breakfast and play something.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2020)

Got some unwanted charges to my bank account for things I KNOW I didn’t pay for.  Yeah... going to have to call and have a talk with them about this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2020)

Idk why I feel so crappy today. I literally have no patience for anything and I honestly just want to go lay in bed and do nothing all day.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

I have work again tomorrow, and I’m still getting awful anxiety over going in to work. I wanna go to bed early tonight, but I just know that I’ll be up all night.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2020)

I hate washing blankets. Just got one on the floor while moving it to the dryer so now I have to wash it _again_.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 19, 2020)

I’d like to start running again, but I’ll have to make myself eat more. I have zero appetite lately and I’ve been loosing weight and I have no idea why  I would have brought this up with my Doctor the other day, but he was an hour late. I was just tired and done by that point.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 19, 2020)

Already 11, still need to do many things.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

Never got the rug from Francine cookie like.. uh okay *cries in pocket camp*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 19, 2020)

Was reading old discord messages from my ex whom I still love very much and it hurt me so bad internally and I'm sad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Just the fact that I've turned nocturnal again. I really badly want something to do, in fact I feel a little hyper for some reason, but there is nothing to do at this hour... Well, actually, I can play NH in 10 minutes... But other than that, I have basically nothing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

dear americans,

ei is pronounced "eye" not "ee" (in regards to epstein being in the news these days)

sincerely,
person taken german studies for 6 years in school


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Was reading old discord messages from my ex whom I still love very much and it hurt me so bad internally and I'm sad



The easiest way to get over someone is to cut all contact: don't speak to them, don't read over old messages, don't look at old photos, etc.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The easiest way to get over someone is to cut all contact: don't speak to them, don't read over old messages, don't look at old photos, etc.


Learned this the hard way so yeah can just agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The easiest way to get over someone is to cut all contact: don't speak to them, don't read over old messages, don't look at old photos, etc.


But he's still my best friend and I still love him
We still talk every single day
It's hard to explain what happened..


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But he's still my best friend and I still love him
> We still talk every single day
> It's hard to explain what happened..


If you still have feelings for him then your friendship is dishonest. You can't be platonic friends with someone you're not over. If you want to get over him you should take a long break from talking to him, and try to resume the friendship later once the romantic feelings toward him have faded.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you still have feelings for him then your friendship is dishonest. You can't be platonic friends with someone you're not over. If you want to get over him you should take a long break from talking to him, and try to resume the friendship later once the romantic feelings toward him have faded.


But..
He still loves me too so..
Ugh it's just such a long story
Could I try explaining it to you in pm?


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But..
> He still loves me too so..
> Ugh it's just such a long story
> Could I try explaining it to you in pm?



Of course you may.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 19, 2020)

I have two cats
One of them keeps throwing up
And I don’t know which one it is >.<


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> I have two cats
> One of them keeps throwing up
> And I don’t know which one it is >.<



I have this same issue with my cats sometimes. I put them all on a bland/reduced diet until I figure out which one it is.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

Got my bangs done though the ends keep curling bc thicc 

Also got a blister under my left foot that hurts so hard when i walk ugh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm so stressed out about EVERYTHING
My relationship, the future, the condition of the world, my friends EVERYTHING IS STRESSING ME OUT


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm so stressed out about EVERYTHING
> My relationship, the future, the condition of the world, my friends EVERYTHING IS STRESSING ME OUT


I’m here to talk if you need it. If not, then it’s okay, I hope you feel better. 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

Completely unrelated note: I feel bad if there’s miscommunication between me and another person and I don’t want to seem pushy or demanding but some people can seem passive aggressive and say it’s fine even though I know they’re annoyed. I just want to say sorry.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2020)

Didn’t get the job I wanted to get and feeling super bummed out now.  Today started off good, but now it’s not...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm having a hard time staying awake... It's only 1 PM...


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

I sent a tip but I don’t know if they received it ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2020)

Neighbors are swimming in their pool and I want to ask if I can swim with them but I don't want to feel intrusive, I don't want to bother them, and I don't want to give the idea that I'm "using" them for their pool :,,,,,(

Also wishing that my bathing suit had the leg part that came down, I hate how like all women's bathing suits ride up like a pair of underwear. Like y'know, idk, some women are actually pretty modest??



Spoiler: I wouldn't mind having something like this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Ah, a couple days ago I was walking my dachshund outside and I caught a good glimpse at his whiting muzzle. He’s a shelter dog and we’ve had him for a little under 10 years so he’s bound to be in his teens but I love my little guy! From what I’ve seen he’s still got a bunch of energy but he’s starting to show his age.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

I made a dumb deal with my sister to clean the cat litter in return for her to bake cookies for me. Not feeling cleaning the cat litter so I’m upset and wondered why I even bothered accepting the deal if I can make them myself?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 19, 2020)

Somebody pls explain to me why I constantly feel tired and have low stamina like ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2020)

I always feel inferior to everyone else


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Neighbors are swimming in their pool and I want to ask if I can swim with them but I don't want to feel intrusive, I don't want to bother them, and I don't want to give the idea that I'm "using" them for their pool :,,,,,(
> 
> Also wishing that my bathing suit had the leg part that came down, I hate how like all women's bathing suits ride up like a pair of underwear. Like y'know, idk, some women are actually pretty modest??
> 
> ...


those are nice but with my ass it'd go up anyway lol.. gl finding one though


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Didn’t get the job I wanted to get and feeling super bummed out now.  Today started off good, but now it’s not...



I’m feeling better and over this already.  I know I’ll have another chance with different jobs, so there’s no reason to feel down about it.  Back to having a good day!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 19, 2020)

Again ya'll are just dysfunctional af 

soooooo you can abandon me but I can't abandon you???? does that make any ****ing sense

owo pity me but also gtfo my life is way better without u in it and also u will never be better than me 

And my grandma being an ass about me leaving lmao well i get it for feeling sad but lolol ya'll seriously don't get why I'm leaving ya'll

chalk one more up there for reasons I think ya'll are delusional af


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 19, 2020)

I do not want to go back to work tomorrow... Well, technically it's from home but I still dread it lately. I missed when hardly much was going on and I could relax a bit more but lately it's been a bit stressful.



Dawnpiplup said:


> Somebody pls explain to me why I constantly feel tired and have low stamina like ugh



Same for me, it sucks. Barely have any energy to do what I want despite being able to sleep in a little more. I just want to feel awake again.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

I promised to do the cat litter for my sister if she made me cookies...
Mom brings me to get cake...
My slices get eaten by them because they can’t learn to check the fridge for their fill...
My dad comes home with cookies...
There’s no point in my sister making me cookies tomorrow because there’s already cookies.
I did the cat litter for no reason and I got tricked by my sister like a fool.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 19, 2020)

it's my best friend's birthday and all of her friends are acting like such pieces of garbage. she just wants to hang out and play jackbox and these people won't even give her the time of day WHEN SHE SPENT THEIR WHOLE BIRTHDAY WITH THEM... imagine being that sick, twisted and selfish. i hate people so much. they did it to me on my birthday too so they're just so damn rude, it's not bad timing, it's got nothing to do with going through a hard time... they're just not right for this.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> it's my best friend's birthday and all of her friends are acting like such pieces of garbage. she just wants to hang out and play jackbox and these people won't even give her the time of day WHEN SHE SPENT THEIR WHOLE BIRTHDAY WITH THEM... imagine being that sick, twisted and selfish. i hate people so much. they did it to me on my birthday too so they're just so damn rude, it's not bad timing, it's got nothing to do with going through a hard time... they're just not right for this.



Wow, they sound like jerks to be honest.  I would feel the same way if I were in that situation.

—-

My vision problem is back.  Lmaoooooo bro, is this like a curse or something?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

I’m kinda tired for some reason.


----------



## seularin (Jul 19, 2020)

at a party rn and i dont feel like socializing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m feeling better and over this already.  I know I’ll have another chance with different jobs, so there’s no reason to feel down about it.  Back to having a good day!


pls send me your positive energy I need it really bad rn :,,,(


so earlier I wanted to go swim at my neighbor's house, and because I didn't want to bother her I had my mom message her, and she was like "yeah if there's no one in the pool then it's fine" and I'm like SWEET so I put my bathing suit on, put the dog in the crate, grabbed my towel and headed for the back door. but then all of a sudden my mum's like "oh I wasn't thinking you would want to go today" (well DUH I wanted to go today!!) so she messaged her and she's like "oh no I gotta go to work early tomorrow and my room is right next to the back porch so she needs to wait til tomorrow." As if I'm gonna make a bunch of noise.

So basically I just spent the rest of the evening moping around because I'm constantly disappointing myself and hating myself, I was hoping that vacuuming their pool over there would give me something to do to clear my head but no I can't even do that. Now it's almost midnight and I'm just sitting here, not tired at all. I'm so stressed out from all this political bs going on and me constantly hating on myself that I just can't handle anything anymore. I really need to just get away for a few weeks.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

also I need to do a drawing for someone and since I have -948 motivation to do anything I'm just sitting stressing the **** out so that's fun :,,)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> pls send me your positive energy I need it really bad rn :,,,(
> 
> 
> so earlier I wanted to go swim at my neighbor's house, and because I didn't want to bother her I had my mom message her, and she was like "yeah if there's no one in the pool then it's fine" and I'm like SWEET so I put my bathing suit on, put the dog in the crate, grabbed my towel and headed for the back door. but then all of a sudden my mum's like "oh I wasn't thinking you would want to go today" (well DUH I wanted to go today!!) so she messaged her and she's like "oh no I gotta go to work early tomorrow and my room is right next to the back porch so she needs to wait til tomorrow." As if I'm gonna make a bunch of noise.
> ...



I’m sorry you didn’t get to go swimming.  I’ve had days like that and they’re terrible.  Personally, I‘ve tuned out anything political recently because I refuse to deal with that in my life when I’m already trying to transition to getting a better-paying job and moving out, lol.  I wouldn’t hate yourself though because you’re pretty cool and I respect your love for Super Mario 64, Spongebob, Waluigi, and everything else as well.  I think I remember you mentioning your majors in college?  And I’m like, “wow, I could never do that”.  Lol, I only graduated with one major and only because I have a real talent and niche for it.  So you should be really happy with yourself for even pursuing those things because I know I sure as heck couldn’t do that.  I hope you have a better day tomorrow.  Sending positive energy your way for sure!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 19, 2020)

I return already... Just had to drop a show I really enjoyed because the episode tackled a really sensitive issue in the most tasteless way possible. I don't think it's something I can look past as I already had to ignore a lot of other issues in the show, but this one crossed the line.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m sorry you didn’t get to go swimming.  I’ve had days like that and they’re terrible.  Personally, I‘ve tuned out anything political recently because I refuse to deal with that in my life when I’m already trying to transition to getting a better-paying job and moving out, lol.  I wouldn’t hate yourself though because you’re pretty cool and I respect your love for Super Mario 64, Spongebob, Waluigi, and everything else as well.  I think I remember you mentioning your majors in college?  And I’m like, “wow, I could never do that”.  Lol, I only graduated with one major and only because I have a real talent and niche for it.  So you should be really happy with yourself for even pursuing those things because I know I sure as heck couldn’t do that.  I hope you have a better day tomorrow.  Sending positive energy your way for sure!


it's really difficult for me to tune out political stuff cause both of my parents are really into the political scene (cause my dad listens to conservative radio constantly and is always talking about trump/biden/liberals/covid/etc). I've been thinking about going to visit fams over in Indiana for the last few weeks, that would help me kinda get away from my parents and tune out their constant ramblings. And I know I'm gonna have to deal w political crap when I go back to school, I've got people I go to college with on my fb page (idek why I'm friends with them on there) who are posting things like "HOW DARE U NOT WEAR A MASK AND PUT EVERYONE'S LIVES IN JEOPARDY" like bruh take a chill pill pls I barely go out anyways.

also I appreciate your respect for me a lot. I dont feel like I get much respect at home. I've been particularly angry at myself because I've been driving around a lot lately (with my dad cause ofc the BMV has to keep me from getting my license) and there were a few times today where my dad was like "if you had done that during a test you would have failed" or "you're gonna total your car" and you know that just makes me feel terrible. Like yeah I prob will total my car someday. hopefully enough to take me out of this cruel world


----------



## Yusuke_Star (Jul 20, 2020)

Getting too hot every day, always in 90s and this is a whole new world for me in Asia and l still feel like at home when l step outside.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 20, 2020)

Super muggy over here too.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 20, 2020)

I feel like I'm in a terrible rut in my life rn. All I do is pretty much go to work, to the store, feed my pets, play games/on internet then go to sleep. I barely have any interactions with anyone outside my house or work. I don't have any 'friends' irl, just people I can call to pick up a shift. I don't feel comfortable asking anyone to hang out outside of work because I feel like they have their own lives and I'd be disrupting them if I did. I didn't know it was going to be this hard to make friends as an adult :/


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

I don’t mind staying up late like this tonight, but um, can I get my eyesight back please?  I’m tired of seeing crosseyed.  lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 20, 2020)

I used to enjoy drawing a month ago, heck i got pretty good at it too but recently it’s just been stressing me out. I can’t even draw the most simple or basic things. And even when i finally do take a step forward and start making progress on a drawing i end up taking 3 steps back from some crappy, faulty drawing supplies that end up ruining the whole thing or i just end up doing a terrible job finishing the thing. At this point i’m just an inch away from completely giving up on this hobby, i’m not getting any enjoyment from trying to draw anymore and it’s stressful to think that i used to be so good at drawing only to make loads of mistakes when i try nowadays.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Lately, I keep having dumb thoughts when I'm alone in my room at night with nothing left to do.
It varies too. Sometimes I'm overthinking stuff I read, sometimes I'm remembering bad things that happened in the past, and sometimes I'm thinking about secrets I don't tell anyone.
There's not really anything I can do about this either...


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2020)

I wanted to buy a game on Epic using the 10$ Epic coupon, but they don't allow the coupon for PayPal purchases so now I can't buy it.  

Edit: Apprently it's possible now? Idk what's going on anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2020)

White cis straight males denying that one privilege is so much fun. Also you dad's context didn't have to do with it since he/you obviously had issues but then why would you even deny it then that was a whole different case..?
--
also ugh day at work and reservations went bat****.. glad i could treat myself with some hair dye and sushi


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

Drew a sketch, finished 90% of the lineart, then suddenly decided I hate it & wanna delete the whole thing. Now I don’t feel like drawing anymore


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

I asked for something on Discord and I forgot to say “please” once and now everyone else is just being plain rude on the server.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 20, 2020)

My energy levels have been at an all-time low the past week. I didn't get my shower this morning because my dad is home the whole week and decided to take it when I get up for work. Those usually wake me up a bit so it's a bummer not to start Monday off with one.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Apparently I don't want to be a human. I still don't know how I feel about realizing it...


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm trying to set up an instagram to show off my art more and earn some money, but I haven't used social media in years (really just chatting here) and I'm so nervous /: I realize that it's really no big deal... I just don't know what I should write for descriptions :b I guess this is just one of those things you have to risk in order to get any views but afdlkhsalfea I'm nervous :c


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Worried about my friend


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2020)

Trying to find this "adult" silent movie and I lost the paper that had it written on it ugh.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Oy. I knew finding a switch lite would be a pain but seriously? Animal crossing new horizons? Why is THAT hard to find?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2020)

1. Donald Trump denying facts that are true and obvious
2. The word patio is getting on my nerves...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's really difficult for me to tune out political stuff cause both of my parents are really into the political scene (cause my dad listens to conservative radio constantly and is always talking about trump/biden/liberals/covid/etc). ully enough to take me out of this cruel world


If they are listening to that and likes Trump that's a bad sign tbf and should be easy to tell off...

also still cant find this stupid silent film UGH


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I asked for something on Discord and I forgot to say “please” once and now everyone else is just being plain rude on the server.


Yeah sometimes people on discord are just plain rude. There's really no excuse for it, I try to just avoid those people.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



sheilaa said:


> If they are listening to that and likes Trump that's a bad sign tbf and should be easy to tell off...


if i tried to tell my dad off he would probably call me a stupid liberal or smth lol
I just try to tune it out as much as possible, although hopefully in the next week or so I'm gonna be visiting fams and then I won't have to deal w them for a whole week :3


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah sometimes people on discord are just plain rude. There's really no excuse for it, I try to just avoid those


Yeah, I’m new to using Discord and I’m not very familiar with the etiquette of posting. I ended up apologizing and maybe I should have been nicer so that the whole thing should have never happened, it’s just that I was called out for sounding too “demanding” and comparing with me bad experiences and “ungrateful“ players on Club Tortimer and for actually not saying please, even joking about charging me an infinite number of bells for a simple free service. This happened on an ACNL discord by the way. Everything turned out fine either way, some people just asked to “sound a bit nicer” and it doesn’t bother me much now but it gets me worried if I say/don’t say a couple of words everyone is on me trying to call me out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah sometimes people on discord are just plain rude. There's really no excuse for it, I try to just avoid those people.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah I meant like ignore and read up on stuff yourself ...(yes it's boring sometimes but needed)

yeah good idea


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

The future is bothering me again...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 20, 2020)

UGH STOP HEADACHES GO AWAY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

I don’t have the right yarn color to add something to my project. I mean, I can easily needle felt it on but it’s easier just to crochet the part.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 20, 2020)

my dad's panic attacks and how unmanageable they are...don't get me wrong, I totally understand anxiety and panic disorder...but holy **** it brings out his most selfish side. I do nothing to help, get yelled at. I try to help, still get yelled at  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

also my appetite has completely gone lately?? Like why?? Is that normal?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 20, 2020)

My close friend who always offers to let me vent whenever i’m in a bad mood always ends up getting mad at me while venting or always has some unnecessary remark instead of just listening and trying to help. This keeps happening over and over and instead of helping they just add fuel to the flame, they’re literally no help in these situations and instead of fixing these things they just keep getting mad at me every time i need to vent and i’m sick of them doing that


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Why am I such a bad friend?
I'm so pissed off right now and I pissed off one of my best friends even more and now hes mad at me and I'm mad at him and I wanna die in a hole


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 20, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> my dad's panic attacks and how unmanageable they are...don't get me wrong, I totally understand anxiety and panic disorder...but holy **** it brings out his most selfish side. I do nothing to help, get yelled at. I try to help, still get yelled at  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> also my appetite has completely gone lately?? Like why?? Is that normal?


We’re twinning right now. I’m going through the exact same thing irl with someone. I also don’t have any appetite whatsoever.

Forgot my wallet today and had to have someone come rescue me at the store. So embarrassing!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My close friend who always offers to let me vent whenever i’m in a bad mood always ends up getting mad at me while venting or always has some unnecessary remark instead of just listening and trying to help. This keeps happening over and over and instead of helping they just add fuel to the flame, they’re literally no help in these situations and instead of fixing these things they just keep getting mad at me every time i need to vent and i’m sick of them doing that



At least you’re able to vent to someone.  My friends maintain that I’m not allowed to vent to them about negative things, so I can’t even discuss my negative feelings with anyone, and my therapist isn’t much help either.  Good thing I’m a naturally positive person or otherwise I would be in trouble... lol

Still though, that sucks that they’re getting mad at you over it :/


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> At least you’re able to vent to someone.  My friends maintain that I’m not allowed to vent to them about negative things, so I can’t even discuss my negative feelings with anyone, and my therapist isn’t much help either.  Good thing I’m a naturally positive person or otherwise I would be in trouble... lol
> 
> Still though, that sucks that they’re getting mad at you over it :/


I'm sorry I tried to help him..
he got mad at me too tho and that pissed me off as well
aaaaa ;;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 20, 2020)

Contamination issues


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Okay now I feel like a guilty piece of crap but I already told my friend I was done talking to him for the night so if I go back he'll probably still be pissed at me or I'll look stupid and desperate but I miss him already and this is gonna bother me all night and ah **** I just feel like a horrible friend


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Okay now I feel like a guilty piece of crap but I already told my friend I was done talking to him for the night so if I go back he'll probably still be pissed at me or I'll look stupid and desperate but I miss him already and this is gonna bother me all night and ah **** I just feel like a horrible friend


Just say you’re sorry and give them some space. We all say things we don’t mean when our emotions are high.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Just say you’re sorry and give them some space. We all say things we don’t mean when our emotions are high.


I've already told them sorry
But just.. .....
I don't knowwww he's still mad and idk what to do
He probably won't want me to come back for the rest of the night....

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

I always screw up so bad like this
why does he even still love me


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've already told them sorry
> But just.. .....
> I don't knowwww he's still mad and idk what to do
> He probably won't want me to come back for the rest of the night....
> ...


He might not forgive you tonight, but that doesn’t mean that he won’t in the future. It’s obvious you care very deeply and that’s what matters most.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> He might not forgive you tonight, but that doesn’t mean that he won’t in the future. It’s obvious you care very deeply and that’s what matters most.


Yeah im gonna be stressing about this all night tho
WHY did I say I was gonna come back tomorrow i wanna go back noooooowwwww
I'm so stupid


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 20, 2020)

Friggin' melting.


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm really bothered by my insomnia. I was working the night shift 1 week ago for about 2 weeks with some weird 16h shifts in between, and since then have been so sleep deprived more so than usual while I'm on a break from work. A bit anxious about what my sleep and ability to function will be like when my schedule shifts to day time next week :/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why am I such a bad friend?
> I'm so pissed off right now and I pissed off one of my best friends even more and now hes mad at me and I'm mad at him and I wanna die in a hole


Ahaha stfu.

Things will get better and everything has its ups and downs.
I don't appreciate talk of dying/suicide


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ahaha.
> 
> Things will get better and everything has its ups and downs.
> I don't appreciate talk of dying/suicide


I hate everything
And I bet I'm just a burden to him and he won't admit it cause I'm just making this **** worse


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I hate everything
> And I bet I'm just a burden to him and he won't admit it cause I'm just making this **** worse


If you were a burden to him he would've just cut you off and not care about you.

It's just a misunderstanding that will get fixed. I know so.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If you were a burden to him he would've just cut you off and not care about you.
> 
> It's just a misunderstanding that will get fixed. I know so.


I guess
Sigh..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020

I miss him but I'm too much of a coward to make a move and go back
Since I was being a jerk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I guess
> Sigh..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020
> ...


I don't mess around with this crap, I'll tell you that much.
Just give him time and apologize


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't mess around with this crap, I'll tell you that much.
> Just give him time and apologize


Alright ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 21, 2020)

Hrrrng I have very little skills and the ones that I do have I tend to suck at and show no improvement no matter how hard I try.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 21, 2020)

Why do I think the night is young and can do things I want then I look up and see it's 1 am and I have to be up @ 5


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 21, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> We’re twinning right now. I’m going through the exact same thing irl with someone. I also don’t have any appetite whatsoever.
> 
> Forgot my wallet today and had to have someone come rescue me at the store. So embarrassing!!


Aww I'm sorry to hear that :// I hope things will get better for you soon!

also I just ate and now I feel like I want to vomit...what the hell body?! You used to love food


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 21, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Aww I'm sorry to hear that :// I hope things will get better for you soon!
> 
> also I just ate and now I feel like I want to vomit...what the hell body?! You used to love food


Thanks, you too. I’ve gotten pretty apathetic towards them to be honest. Sounds horrible, but nothing else I can do about it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 21, 2020)

Just watched the first episode of JoJo (finally), and there was one thing I didn't wish would happen: the dog would die a terrible death. Guess what happened?


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm dizzy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2020)

Stomach discomfort


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2020)

what the **** is a customs ID and goods number lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

My stomach hurts because I ate too many goldfish crackers last night lol


----------



## Marte (Jul 21, 2020)

If your child can't swim, don't take your eyes off them, ever! Too many parents that leaves their small kids alone in the water.


----------



## Eevees (Jul 21, 2020)

My brothers going have a kid, and I'll prlly never see em cause family stuff


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 21, 2020)

I really hate this week so far. It keeps throwing anxiety curveballs at me for work. ****ty calls, weird issues, backing up for an account I hate and now two meetings I have to attend to which I know nothing about.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 21, 2020)

Everything hurts


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

I ate too many chicken tenders


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 21, 2020)

I just went to pull my earring out but the butterfly piece got stuck, so I applied a bit of force and after a few tugs both the butterfly and earring went flying. Felt pleased to find the butterfly bit first as that's always the last to find in these sort of instances, but the earring has completely disappeared off the face of the earth. It is no where to be seen. I can't find it anyway. They were my favourite pair of earrings as well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

Ahaha I got an obsession (not kpop mind you) and it's just ughhhh I can't stop but I need to stopp...

also something i told very limited people


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2020)

there's not really anything to eat here so I keep just eating junk food hoping that it makes me feel better 


also my dad is complaining about the idea of driving me to see my moms family (they live about two and a half hours away) and that just really bums me out


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2020)

Customs, I love how they charged me almost what everything in grand total cost as an import fee etc. Sigh so now I gotta bother with that **** too. Good thing you can request the **** but it will probably take ages.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> there's not really anything to eat here so I keep just eating junk food hoping that it makes me feel better
> 
> 
> also my dad is complaining about the idea of driving me to see my moms family (they live about two and a half hours away) and that just really bums me out


He either really dislikes you or is just incredibly lazy af


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 21, 2020)

I can’t find my glasses and I’m practically blind without them. I’m debating if I should wear my contacts or ask someone to help me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 21, 2020)

Feeling mentally fatigued today. I hate days like this because there's not much I can even do about it. Sleep just ends up making it worse.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 21, 2020)

Job. People. Sheer stupidity.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

something hurts in my mouth


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> something hurts in my mouth


Same  
And I'm super sore from yesterday


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

Feeling lonely and sad.

:c


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

My dog has suddenly started limping badly today. Just now she stumbled and fell just trying to get out of her bed, super heartbreaking... We will take her to the vet if it doesn’t seem better tomorrow. She is getting older so I hope she is ok


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> My dog has suddenly started limping badly today. Just now she stumbled and fell just trying to get out of her bed, super heartbreaking... We will take her to the vet if it doesn’t seem better tomorrow. She is getting older so I hope she is ok


I hope she gets better!


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

I decided to add back my ex’s best friend on social media and they said hi. Kind of nervous, especially after they were the one telling me that my ex told them that we got back together even though I already broke up with them...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 22, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I decided to add back my ex’s best friend on social media and they said hi. Kind of nervous, especially after they were the one telling me that my ex told them that we got back together even though I already broke up with them...


What could go wrong?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 22, 2020)

not in a great mood.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> He either really dislikes you or is just incredibly lazy af


idk man, I don't think he dislikes me but he does give a really lazy vibe (I think cause he either works himself to death or he's putting all his energy into useless "projects" he has going on). but see my mom was the one who asked, I bet if I asked he couldn't say no to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2020)

random video: "do your thoughts race constantly at night?"

me: my thoughts constantly race literally all the time what tf you talkin about


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 22, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What could go wrong?


Literally everything. It’s over now though, so I’m glad.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm overthinking how I feel about myself... 
I'm probably going to drown in my own day dreams at this rate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk man, I don't think he dislikes me but he does give a really lazy vibe (I think cause he either works himself to death or he's putting all his energy into useless "projects" he has going on). but see my mom was the one who asked, I bet if I asked he couldn't say no to me.


He needs to shift focus on life that's for sure...but ya good luck.
--
Also mail people ****ing me over and that they never reply..


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2020)

Had to make the decision to put one of my pets down today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Had to make the decision to put one of my pets down today.


 I'm sorry man, hope you are alright :/

--

Mom being judge-y and spiteful as **** like chill it's not that I ordered like toy cars or porn lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 22, 2020)

Overthinking


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Had to make the decision to put one of my pets down today.


omg noooo I'm so sorry T___T
I def know how you feel, (I know i've prob told this a million times but i can never get over it) back in oct 2018 I had to have my cat put down cause she wouldn't stop having seizures. She was only a year and a half old. She would have turned three years this year 
wishing you much peace and comfort <33333


anyways, I was up really late last night (cause I'm tired of taking meds to help me fall asleep so I've just been skipping out on them the last few nights) and for some reason ig I thought it was a good idea to eat at like 3am. Well now I'm paying for it, I feel sick to my stomach


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Something shook the whole house and nobody has any idea what it was.


----------



## xara (Jul 22, 2020)

i’m not comfortable being home alone with my grandmother. i do not like the way she speaks about my mother or me - i’m so sick and tired of this batty old lady.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm jealous of my best friend's other friends and I literally don't even know why!!


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jul 22, 2020)

my neck and shoulders have been hurting for like 5 days now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 22, 2020)

ahaha been overthinking my sanity for a few hours.

it doesn't help that what i overthink is everywhere -.-


----------



## Neb (Jul 22, 2020)

I got to see the Neowise comet last night, but I couldn’t get a good picture.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I was so afraid that I accidentally ruined our washing machine. It’s all good and we actually found out something that was increasing the water bill that was easy to fix but I was still so nervous that I did something wrong.


----------



## seularin (Jul 22, 2020)

i feel homesick, i just wanna go back to philippines and leave this **** behind me


----------



## milktae (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m okay today but yesterday I kept overthinking everything ): got over it by talking to some people on discord


----------



## Darby (Jul 22, 2020)

Crunchyroll suddenly started making my iPhone X way too hot, Hulu and Netflix run fine, deleted, reinstalled a few times and the only change I made that makes any difference is to run it on WiFi only and it isn’t AS hot but I stop anyway because it still heats it up and I don’t understand that stuff at all in the first place, why can’t it run on the 5G? Makes no sense to me and there’s nothing I googled that fits my problem. I mean insert several expletives here because I am baffled.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

ugghh conflicting feelings.... it's kinda complicated but my "ex" and i have been texting on and off for almost a year now after not talking AT ALL for like THREE YEARS before that. i feel like i need to just move on, especially since we aren't even in the same country. so i have mostly stopped going out of my way to start conversations with them, but like i still get so happy whenever i hear from them at all, i just can't help it...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2020)

bruh my muscles are so stiff I feel like a damn rock lol, I think I need to go to a massage parlor or smth this is ridiclous.


also tryin to get myself to draw and ughhh idk why but I just can't do it ;;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm in a pretty sour mood right now. Ever since I got back from that trip with my friend and her family about two hours ago, it just went downhill. Practiced driving for my exam tomorrow. Mom constantly criticized me and telling me I was doing it wrong. 

It hurts. It hurts to have her not see your optimism for things, and it hurts to see that she views you as competition. It really, really does. I just want a normal parent. I'm tired.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Was feeling very unstable earlier, but not anymore as of now.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 22, 2020)

I miss my girlfriend in China so much. We were supposed to see each other in May but the virus ruined all hope of that


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 22, 2020)

SirSean said:


> I miss my girlfriend in China so much. We were supposed to see each other in May but the virus ruined all hope of that


I feel you. I have family in China. I hope they’re doing well and your girlfriend too! 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

On an unrelated note, about to tell my mom the crazy things I’ve been texted by someone that made me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 22, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I feel you. I have family in China. I hope they’re doing well and your girlfriend too!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020
> 
> On an unrelated note, about to tell my mom the crazy things I’ve been texted by someone that made me feel uncomfortable.



Thank you that means a lot to hear that  . I hope everyone is healthy and happy on your end too!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 22, 2020)

Whoever made this


----------



## SirSean (Jul 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 290715
> Whoever made this



Lmao why is that so true


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 23, 2020)

We actually has a someone good looking crack head out front today.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 23, 2020)

Taking the doggo in for her yearly check up at the vets this afternoon, and she's got to go in on her own because of Covid  She's got to have her yearly jab done too *all on her own*. I'm dreading it quite honestly.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 23, 2020)

I've been awake for over 24 hours. I finally got to rest and passed out on the couch. Que an hour and some change later, I woke up and haven't been able to fall back asleep.


----------



## riummi (Jul 23, 2020)

not feelin so good mentally


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2020)

Pulled something in my back moving furniture. Have the joys of moving it all back tomorrow!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 23, 2020)

The lazy slobs I live with can't be bothered to clean the house they share with me.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 23, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> The lazy slobs I live with can't be bothered to clean the house they share with me.


Lock them out of the house! (JK)


----------



## Soigne (Jul 23, 2020)

my feet are killing me in my work shoes and i have to work for 10 hours tomorrow


----------



## oak (Jul 23, 2020)

Long sorry.



Spoiler



The poor 72 year old woman who rents the suite below me got evicted yesterday by our landlord. She lost her job due to covid and lives alone so her bills spiralled out of control. They literally boxed all her stuff while she screamed & cried and put it on the front lawn. I didn't know what to do so we just started bringing the boxes into my place even though it's small & I have it packed full. The police were called and everything. She has a specific mental illness and was having a melt down & one of the repo guys started to laugh at her. So I asked him what's so ****ing funny then me & him started yelling at each other and the police told me to get back in my house. He told me over & over again and I refused. They were all walking towards her trying to take her little dog and I was afraid they were gonna hurt her so I ran over and put my arms around her & her dog trying to shield them. I started bawling my eyes out and we argued back and forth. All the neighbours were standing on their front steps watching this happen. Thank god they eventually all backed up and let us move over & sit on my front steps. The police called her adult son and luckily he drove from a few towns over to get a moving truck. She will be moving in with him thank god, even though she did end up going to the hospital because she had a full blown mental break down. I woke up still anxious and feeling horrible & defeated because I couldn't help her. I've also never said no to a cop over & over again so my hands still shake today when I think about them all making a semi-circle around us.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2020)

oak said:


> Long sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geez, that sounds terrible.  I hope her and her dog will be okay... :/


----------



## oak (Jul 23, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Geez, that sounds terrible.  I hope her and her dog will be okay... :/


I hope so too. Luckily they did not succeed in taking her little dog. The chihuahua is old & blind and her only friend.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2020)

oak said:


> I hope so too. Luckily they did not succeed in taking her little dog. The chihuahua is old & blind and her only friend.



Thank goodness.  I actually cried just now over this and my eyes are a bit red now... these are the sorts of things that are always on my mind.  Idk, I’ve had a long day too and didn’t get a lot of sleep last night.  Glad to hear she still has her dog.


----------



## oak (Jul 23, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Thank goodness.  I actually cried just now over this and my eyes are a bit red now... these are the sorts of things that are always on my mind.  Idk, I’ve had a long day too and didn’t get a lot of sleep last night.  Glad to hear she still has her dog.


Oh gosh I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset you. You're just a kind soul that's why it got to you. Tears still threaten to come to my eyes when I think about it all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2020)

funny how my dad never tells me how kind and forgiving I am but he's quick to jump my ass when I'm even *slightly* bad to my dog (which I get sometimes cause my stupid aspergers brain can't handle so much stress) and tell me to stop being so mean.


it's really difficult to tell myself I'm a good/nice person when literally nobody in my life tells me. I'm only ever told to "be nice to the cats" even though i literally do nothing bad to them, and to stop being so defiant and mean. **** my life.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 23, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I've been awake for over 24 hours. I finally got to rest and passed out on the couch. Que an hour and some change later, I woke up and haven't been able to fall back asleep.


I've been having a difficult time sleeping myself. Then I bought these sleeping pills called REMfresh. They've been helping me out. Look into them if you're still having trouble sleeping. Just don't become too dependent on them.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 23, 2020)

Ate too much :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2020)

here comes another night of literally not being able to sleep at all, just laying here wishing my mind would shut up for once.

too tired to play a game but not tired enough to actually fall asleep :/


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)

Same things I’ve already ranted on here about


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 24, 2020)

oak said:


> Long sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was absolutely so kind and human of you to do that. I'm sorry she is going through a tough time and that repo man can trip down some stairs! Thank you for showing compassion to another.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

This is gonna sound stupid but I uploaded my novel to wattpad and it was doing fine but asI uploaded more chapters the reads significantly decreased. Now it's been stuck on 156 reads for weeks. I've kinda giveh up on writing it. Like my last chapter only got 2 reads. It really killed my will to write..do I just suck,..?


----------



## seularin (Jul 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This is gonna sound stupid but I uploaded my novel to wattpad and it was doing fine but asI uploaded more chapters the reads significantly decreased. Now it's been stuck on 156 reads for weeks. I've kinda giveh up on writing it. Like my last chapter only got 2 reads. It really killed my will to write..do I just suck,..?


nah, discovery takes time


----------



## oak (Jul 24, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> That was absolutely so kind and human of you to do that. I'm sorry she is going through a tough time and that repo man can trip down some stairs! Thank you for showing compassion to another.


Thank you for your kind words. 

Also my brain keeps thinking about it and I get this horrible rush in my chest.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

seularin said:


> nah, discovery takes time


You think so..?


----------



## seularin (Jul 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You think so..?


yeah, not that easy for a book to blowup


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

seularin said:


> yeah, not that easy for a book to blowup


I guess that true. Doesn't help that my sister keeps reporting her story has almost 2k reads. Though it's about some fandom country humans she's in so I guess it's more popular than actually well thought of ocs.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 24, 2020)

I may have a bagel addiction.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



oak said:


> Long sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Employed at 72 with a mental illness? Not always a good idea to do that to a cop.


----------



## oak (Jul 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I may have a bagel addiction.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> ...


There's a huge poverty problem with elderly people, she had no choice but to keep working. Her husband died and she moved to this crappy neighbourhood unfortunately. 

I don't regret arguing back with the police. They probs would have tackled her lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

Go away, spider.  And don’t try to get near my chocolate cake.  This is my chocolate cake.  Okay, but I’m really just going to ignore the fact that that could have been a brown recluse.  Alright then.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Go away, spider.  And don’t try to get near my chocolate cake.  This is my chocolate cake.  Okay, but I’m really just going to ignore the fact that that could have been a brown recluse.  Alright then.


wh- kill i t


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wh- kill i t



I think it’s already gone, lmaooo

Probably just a wolf or garden spider.  I would set it free, but I can’t find it now.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I think it’s already gone, lmaooo


Those are deadly- you trying to d i e


----------



## seularin (Jul 24, 2020)

i bleached my hair then dyed it silver yesterday and now i’m feeling purple but i’m afraid i’ll go bald by the end of the year since i’ve already dyed it 9 times in 7 months, why


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

seularin said:


> i bleached my hair then dyed it silver yesterday and now i’m feeling purple but i’m afraid i’ll go bald by the end of the year since i’ve already dyed it 9 times in 7 months, why


You dye your hair more times than any member of BTS.


----------



## seularin (Jul 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You dye your hair more times than any member of BTS.


,,is that something to be proud of


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

seularin said:


> ,,is that something to be proud of


Yes. It's amazing your hair can hold up. I wish I could even dye my hair. You just- gotta make up your mind.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m trying to open an amiibo shop, but I keep getting distracted thanks to my ADHD.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I’m trying to open an amiibo shop, but I keep getting distracted thanks to my ADHD.


Why doI lowkey relate? ADHD literally causes me to start stuff and not finish or just get distracted all together.. Just do it so I can bu y


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Worried about my mouth bothering me tomorrow


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 24, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why doI lowkey relate? ADHD literally causes me to start stuff and not finish or just get distracted all together.. Just do it so I can bu y


 I’m trying!


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

I feel so uncomfortable right now, I can't even move.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2020)

Sometimes I wonder if I don't have ADD as well cause I'm definitely not a hyperfocus person as most Asperger people are (like I know that alone doesn't give you the diagnosis but yeah I wish they kinda tested me for that too)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm worried about my health rn. At the beginning of the week I had no appetite at all, which is very unusual for me as I only lose my appetite when I'm very sick. Now I'm just making myself eat because I know I have to, but every time I do I feel extremely bloated or I get indigestion or both. My hunger cues are really out of line too as I get hungry late at night, like 10 pm or something. I've also been really irritable as well...idk what the hell my body is doing rn. But I also feel like I'm being overly paranoid and I can't tell whats real or in my head anymore


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

I woke up with a headache and it has only gotten worse since then... Ugh, I'm just going to take medicine for it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm worried about my health rn. At the beginning of the week I had no appetite at all, which is very unusual for me as I only lose my appetite when I'm very sick. Now I'm just making myself eat because I know I have to, but every time I do I feel extremely bloated or I get indigestion or both. My hunger cues are really out of line too as I get hungry late at night, like 10 pm or something. I've also been really irritable as well...idk what the hell my body is doing rn. But I also feel like I'm being overly paranoid and I can't tell whats real or in my head anymore


Try to drink a glass of water and eat something (even if its just fruit, a couple cookies, a slice of bread, etc) when you first wake-up in the morning. It should give your metabolism a kickstart.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 24, 2020)

My car failed inspection and it's not worth getting it fixed to make it pass, so I guess I'm in the market for a car sooner than I was anticipating lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2020)

ugggh I'm a dumbass oops


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I don't have ADD as well cause I'm definitely not a hyperfocus person as most Asperger people are (like I know that alone doesn't give you the diagnosis but yeah I wish they kinda tested me for that too)


i have aspergers and ADD so my mind kinda shifts back and forth between hyper-focusing and not being able to focus at all. it kinda sucks cause I tell my psychiatrist this but yet when i tell him i have ADD he doesn't believe me, idk  so basically I've no treatment for it. it's really fun to deal with during the school year.


I should be really excited right now because I'm thinking that this weekend my dad is gonna take me to visit family (so I can get out of the house ugh) but when my mum asked he said he didn't want to drive and I'm terrified to ask him myself.
also just realized last night that my next appt with my therapist is July 30th, aka the time I'll be away (it wouldn't be such a big deal except that I didn't get to see her on my last scheduled appt cause she was out for the week rip).


----------



## Misha (Jul 24, 2020)

I keep faking and doing random frivolous bs to pretend everything is alright. It really isn't. Things, many things happened and are happening, and if I start being honest with myself I'm definitely back deep into a depressive episode.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i have aspergers and ADD so my mind kinda shifts back and forth between hyper-focusing and not being able to focus at all. it kinda sucks cause I tell my psychiatrist this but yet when i tell him i have ADD he doesn't believe me, idk  so basically I've no treatment for it. it's really fun to deal with during the school year.


I mean, I can focus on reading books and stuff because I like it but everything else is like.. "oh reads class texts, listen/watch to random stuff"  OH LOOK A SQUID basically lol. but yeah asperger sucks ****, worst thing is that super interest thing that makes you love certain stuff for years then you switch to something else.. like can i be consistent pls.

also the fact once you get your diagnosis, at least for me who was kinda old is that you start think in asperger with lit everything that wasn't as troublesome before..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

Also bought this ice latte at the grocery store because I was feeling a bit sleepy. had the worst sticky/stingy aftertaste like a mild allergy reaction but it wasn't that. Never again.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m going to need coffee today


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2020)

THERES SO MUCH STUFF TO DOOOOOO


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Worried that I have hyper fixtations or hyper focusing

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

Worried that I have hyper fixtations or hyper focusing

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

Worried that I have hyper fixtations or hyper focusing


----------



## seularin (Jul 24, 2020)

my friend keeps trying to set me up w/someone when she _knows _i alr have a gf; ive told her to screw off before when she kept questioning why i wasnt straight, im tired of her bull****


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)

Being too lazy but too depressed to do anything about it


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 24, 2020)

I just agreed to take a baby bunny. I’m happy about it, but at the same time I’m not looking forward to the work.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Wasps. In the car’s mirror. _‘Nuff said._


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2020)

There's a pimple on my nose



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wasps. In the car’s mirror. _‘Nuff said._



Wasps can go extinct. They love making their nests all around our house. Made me  spill my goddamn frappe once those little effers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> There's a pimple on my nose
> 
> 
> 
> Wasps can go extinct. They love making their nests all around our house. Made me  spill my goddamn frappe once those little effers


I mean, they’re cool guys cuz they keep pests in check. Wasps near houses and cars, on the other hand..._THOSE can go extinct_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2020)

I sent my cousin a message to see if I could get her home address since she was the one I wanted to go stay with for a week, and when she replied she said that her ex-husband passed away yesterday and she has to go to his funeral 


so instead i messaged my cousins in Indy, hopefully they say yes. I haven't seen them in two years so I would love to go visit them again.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, they’re cool guys cuz they keep pests in check.


no literally all wasps needs to go extinct. they suck. keeping pests in check is what the mantises are for.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, they’re cool guys cuz they keep pests in check.


They don't really they basically make people freak out. Also I can send asian giant hornets to your house if u wanna lol 

also why is it so goddamn cold in our apartment..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020

Also some wasps actually feed on mantises so yeah don't get wasps for control lol...



Spoiler: tw bug feeding on bug


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2020)

There’s still so much I want to do, but it’s early morning now and I should probably sleep.  I’m doing better these days in general, but why oh why must my sleep schedule still be so messed up.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Try to drink a glass of water and eat something (even if its just fruit, a couple cookies, a slice of bread, etc) when you first wake-up in the morning. It should give your metabolism a kickstart.


Thanks for the advice, Vrisnem  I had a small breakfast this morning and it had worked wonders!

--

Earlier I was rubbing the bridge of my nose as it was sore, but my finger slipped off my nose and my nail scratched my face :/ Not just a scrape either, it broke the skin and bled. Its in a weird place and idk if I can cover it up lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Thanks for the advice, Vrisnem  I had a small breakfast this morning and it had worked wonders!



Glad it helped!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

I found dried blood on my face when I woke up. It was just from acne, but still...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Thanks for the advice, Vrisnem  I had a small breakfast this morning and it had worked wonders!
> 
> --
> 
> Earlier I was rubbing the bridge of my nose as it was sore, but my finger slipped off my nose and my nail scratched my face :/ Not just a scrape either, it broke the skin and bled. Its in a weird place and idk if I can cover it up lol


Ouch  Hope you are okay!

Also man this questchain **** why do i do it XD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> They don't really they basically make people freak out. Also I can send asian giant hornets to your house if u wanna lol
> 
> also why is it so goddamn cold in our apartment..
> 
> ...


Eh, that’s just the biologist in me saying why they’re here. They need to stay WELL away from me. And please no giant hornets I don’t wanna look like my OC


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eh, that’s just the biologist in me saying why they’re here. They need to stay WELL away from me. And please no giant hornets I don’t wanna look like my OC


Hmm... honestly I prefer other methods but.. I suppose. If they weren't attacking everything that'd be nice though.

Also feeling tired BLEH I HAVENT DONE **** LIKE


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2020)

Tired


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2020)

it is too early in the morning for me to be crying rn lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2020)

all these questchains like lemme get **** pls


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 25, 2020)

Tired of getting nagged all the time. I can't wait until I have my own place. There's nothing else to do on the weekends. It's hot, a lot of places are shut down or require masks, and I'm tired. Just let me enjoy my games... Just because it's Saturday doesn't mean it has to be project and exercise day. To me, it's my day of rest. Every week is a hard week. Just let me have my day.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 25, 2020)

the way how old people just STARE at you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2020)

xara said:


> it is too early in the morning for me to be crying rn lol



): hope you feel better love <3 I know we don't know each other much, but lemme know if you need someone to listen to ya ❤


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm so tired even after taking a nap, yesterday was sooo exhausting


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2020)

my body is telling me I need to eat but I don't want to, there's hardly anything I feel like eating right now


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ): hope you feel better love <3 I know we don't know each other much, but lemme know if you need someone to listen to ya ❤



thank you so much, you’re the sweetest i’m doing a bit better now but thank you <3


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 25, 2020)

Spam texts, and the fact some of them advertise inappropriate things
WHYYY


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2020)

xara said:


> thank you so much, you’re the sweetest i’m doing a bit better now but thank you <3


 
Aw, not a problem. Glad you're doing better! <33


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2020)

my mom: *spent her entire young life living in people's shadows, never standing up for herself, being submissive*

Also my mom: "you need to learn to stand up for yourself and be assertive"


bruh where tf you think I got it from


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Jul 25, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my mom: *spent her entire young life living in people's shadows, never standing up for herself, being submissive*
> 
> Also my mom: "you need to learn to stand up for yourself and be assertive"
> 
> ...



She probably doesn't want you to turn out like her. Whatever the case, break the cycle.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2020)

I did what I did because I couldn't take it. I slammed the doors, screamed, and was hysterical because I couldn't take all the **** you say about me anymore. I could have handled it better, but I didn't. I'm just so upset. I'm waiting to get pick up by a friend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2020)

i wish i had something to snack on 

also I wish I could stop putting myself down for my art because my subconscious wants me to believe that I'm not good enough cause there are so many others who are better at it than I am. i just want to accept and love my art for what it is.


also also idk how but some gnats got into my room and they're bugging the **** out of me -__-


----------



## michealsmells (Jul 25, 2020)

I LITERALLY thought the campsite event finished on the 27th for some reason, not the 25th, and I really made my campsite all pretty and missed the deadline. I really wanted that blue shell collectible too. Why does this always happen to me........ ;;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 25, 2020)

Muggy again.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

every time I look up a character there's always some fanart I didn't want to see


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

Big anxiety ugh


----------



## Zane (Jul 25, 2020)

every day is a struggle to be happy in this system as it currently exists


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 25, 2020)

I didn’t realize it takes only three weeks for bunnies to leave their moms . It was only born yesterday I’m not ready.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm sad because I missed out on the supervisor position at work :// I really wanted it because I feel like I've earned it and can do it _SO much b_etter than our current supervisors. It would've looked really good on my CV/resume too. Damn.


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2020)

Today was one of my not so great days, as I usually try to be very positive. I woke up, excited to see some RL friends for once since all of the quarantine stuff. For some reason, I start getting severely anxious, and I got my very first actual migraine. My vision went blurry, but I still decided I was going to go. On the way there, I got extremely sick and vomited, meaning I couldn't  go. I just stayed home the entire evening to try to get the golden toothpick from Splatoon 2 ONLY to find out you couldn't auto-pass any levels. Yay. So now I must work on my social skills again. And beat Octo Expansion completely....


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 26, 2020)

Really high anxiety, I'm having a bad day mentally. I wish I wasn't so busy all of the time so that I had some quality amount of time to relax. I'm exhausted and feel a little burnt out. The stress I'm under has triggered my anxiety big time. Heart has been racing all day. It's also raining outside so I can't go out


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I did what I did because I couldn't take it. I slammed the doors, screamed, and was hysterical because I couldn't take all the **** you say about me anymore. I could have handled it better, but I didn't. I'm just so upset. I'm waiting to get pick up by a friend.


Hey stop apologizing or yourself, please...You should NOT take what they do to you and don't feel sorry or such even if that's somehow a rational thing to do doesn't mean it's right. Hope you're safe at your friend's though ;;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 26, 2020)

My hair is too long.


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my mom: *spent her entire young life living in people's shadows, never standing up for herself, being submissive*
> 
> Also my mom: "you need to learn to stand up for yourself and be assertive"
> 
> ...


Often when people are giving others advice they are doing so based on their own life experiences. This may seem hypocritical to the person receiving the advice, but the intention is to make sure that someone else learns and benefits from their mistakes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my mom: *spent her entire young life living in people's shadows, never standing up for herself, being submissive*
> 
> Also my mom: "you need to learn to stand up for yourself and be assertive"
> 
> ...


bruh big mood.

or when parents don't teach you things at all because they're afraid you will "leave" them yeah tf you think some parents are just so dumb.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

Getting more and more convinced flies never existed in NH.

Been putting out several trash pieces together, tried different times of day, been careful approaching if it's a fly there etc. NOPE **** u game


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> bruh big mood.
> 
> or when parents don't teach you things at all because they're afraid you will "leave" them yeah tf you think some parents are just so dumb.


that's just it though, I get that my mom wants me to learn from her mistakes but that's really hard to do when she raised me the same way her mom raised her (she's an extreme helicopter mom, as a result I don't have the proper social skills. doesn't help that I have aspergers as well, it's like a double dose or smth).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> that's just it though, I get that my mom wants me to learn from her mistakes but that's really hard to do when she raised me the same way her mom raised her (she's an extreme helicopter mom, as a result I don't have the proper social skills. doesn't help that I have aspergers as well, it's like a double dose or smth).


tell me about chopper moms (and dads), they never taught me stuff and yeah bad social skills from start + asperger's ****ing perfect lol 

idk how my grandparents even raised my parents bc they are definitely not like that...


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

stop @me who wants to fall in love so desperately


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

RIP Olivia de Havilland


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 26, 2020)

I really don’t like how I open up to people so easily because then it becomes a problem they tell others but not me, lol. It’d be a lie if I said it was barely bothering me. It’s really frustrating, annoying, and it’s incredibly upsetting because they can’t tell me these things to my face. I have always been one to value honesty at a very high level. I think it’s the thing I value the most in life, actually. I really could care less how much it hurts my feelings, because I’d rather have my feelings hurt than have them spared with blatant lies or not the complete truth. So when people hide these things from me for so long, it always makes me scratch my head? You can’t hide forever, y’know? Bleh.​


----------



## ting1984 (Jul 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> tell me about chopper moms (and dads), they never taught me stuff and yeah bad social skills from start + asperger's ****ing perfect lol
> 
> idk how my grandparents even raised my parents bc they are definitely not like that...



Yep.  I think many of us Millennial folks had those kinds of parents.  The thing with Boomers, and the latter part of the Silent Gen, is they wanted to give their kids everything.  My dad even said this was a major driving force of his, he wanted us to have everything _he_ didn't have growing up (even though he had an easy WASP American upbringing, lol). So while Millennials got lots of attention and doting, we ended up largely spoiled. There are so many things that have taken me longer to learn as an adult than prior generations. My family didn't teach a lot of basic life skills; much of what I learned in cooking and cleaning, for example, came from working in homes with individuals who have developmental disabilities. Those skills weren't emphasized at home, believe me. Especially as I got older, and went from my childhood to teen years, my family kind of just gave up giving me any sorts of responsibility. They had the naive view that, because I did well academically, everything would be fine. But life is much, much, much more than doing well academically in school. Social and practical skills need to be explicitly taught. These are things that, if my husband and I happen to conceive in the future (we plan on one child in a year or two), we will make a priority.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

ting1984 said:


> Yep.  I think many of us Millennial folks had those kinds of parents.  The thing with Boomers, and the latter part of the Silent Gen, is they wanted to give their kids everything.  My dad even said this was a major driving force of his, he wanted us to have everything _he_ didn't have growing up (even though he had an easy WASP American upbringing, lol). So while Millennials got lots of attention and doting, we ended up largely spoiled. There are so many things that have taken me longer to learn as an adult than prior generations. My family didn't teach a lot of basic life skills; much of what I learned in cooking and cleaning, for example, came from working in homes with individuals who have developmental disabilities. Those skills weren't emphasized at home, believe me. Especially as I got older, and went from my childhood to teen years, my family kind of just gave up giving me any sorts of responsibility. They had the naive view that, because I did well academically, everything would be fine. But life is much, much, much more than doing well academically in school. Social and practical skills need to be explicitly taught. These are things that, if my husband and I happen to conceive in the future (we plan on one child in a year or two), we will make a priority.


Yeah, while I can understand why at parts, it's not a good thing not teaching things and just spoiling; my dad did exactly that and basically pretended not to see my Asperger(he still doesn't and I got it official late in life). I sure have some academic experience but it was topics I found fun and I never got a degree (yet) from it. And yes you need much more experience than just fine academics to do well in life and if you don't get proper teaching in life(tm) you're not gonna succeed much in other areas. And I could definitely have been without spoiling.

And yeah basically all stuff I got taught was school or grandparents/friends/relatives/coaches etc. you name it. My own parents basically spoiled me or just forced other **** that had nothing to do with learning life on me so yay :^)

Sounds good though, though I wouldn't wanna grow up in this toxic generation where internet is everything and everything you do is dug up and forced to apologize for, and you learn to hate on other with no perspective on what and where they come from

(FTR I'm 28 so yeah while I'm younger than you iirc I definitely had my share of **** gen parents)


----------



## Bcat (Jul 26, 2020)

Freaking Spotify app won’t show me any of my liked songs I am DISTRESSED.


----------



## ting1984 (Jul 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, while I can understand why at parts, it's not a good thing not teaching things and just spoiling; my dad did exactly that and basically pretended not to see my Asperger(he still doesn't and I got it official late in life). I sure have some academic experience but it was topics I found fun and I never got a degree (yet) from it. And yes you need much more experience than just fine academics to do well in life and if you don't get proper teaching in life(tm) you're not gonna succeed much in other areas. And I could definitely have been without spoiling.
> 
> And yeah basically all stuff I got taught was school or grandparents/friends/relatives/coaches etc. you name it. My own parents basically spoiled me or just forced other **** that had nothing to do with learning life on me so yay :^)
> 
> ...



Seems we relate a lot!  I'm also an Aspie (diagnosed 2014), and my dad is always like, "But you're not like *that* kind of autism" (he means the lower functioning kind, which is the only kind the Boomers were taught to recognize).  Yes, I may not have classic Kanner severe autism with IQ handicap, but Aspergers is nonetheless enough of a problem that it's prevented me from succeeding occupationally and relationally (with friendships).  People may not see it as readily, initially, but I've had so many work and social related challenges that have prevented me from having the same kind of social and work success that he and my mom had.  My parents both succeeded in business and knew how to maintain friendships despite far less college success than me; I've never had a job for more than a year, and have no current friendships right now.  And I'm not alone; I see these kinds of things with many people my age and younger.

Spoiling youngsters clearly doesn't work.  We don't know how to cope with failure and show resilience.  This is what happens when you give children everything and rescue them from every trouble or hardship, even as adults.  Nothing is a challenge, and problem-solving remains stunted, because we know we'll get bailed out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

ting1984 said:


> Seems we relate a lot!  I'm also an Aspie (diagnosed 2014), and my dad is always like, "But you're not like *that* kind of autism" (he means the lower functioning kind, which is the only kind the Boomers were taught to recognize).  Yes, I may not have classic Kanner severe autism with IQ handicap, but Aspergers is nonetheless enough of a problem that it's prevented me from succeeding occupationally and relationally (with friendships).  People may not see it as readily, initially, but I've had so many work and social related challenges that have prevented me from having the same kind of social and work success that he and my mom had.  My parents both succeeded in business and knew how to maintain friendships despite far less college success than me; I've never had a job for more than a year, and have no current friendships right now.  And I'm not alone; I see these kinds of things with many people my age and younger.
> 
> Spoiling youngsters clearly doesn't work.  We don't know how to cope with failure and show resilience.  This is what happens when you give children everything and rescue them from every trouble or hardship, even as adults.  Nothing is a challenge, and problem-solving remains stunted, because we know we'll get bailed out.


Yes! And yeah I got my diagnosis when i was .. 24 I think and yeah my parents basically ignores my Asperger because of that reason.. yeah sorry I have major troubles because of that and you(parents) lol... While my dad had some academic experience (also probably have Asperger or autism but he refuse to acknowledge it) my mom is social as heck and had so much luck with jobs until now due to corona and service jobs are hard af to apply to now they have friends, social networks, get along with everyone etc. and yeah what did they do to us... I suck at keeping IRL friends and while I usually get along with coworkers on the few short-time year jobs I have/had most don't bother to keep it up anyway :/ And the friend/s I had like poofed on me too for no reason so it's like.. k.

And I love when my parents complain when I only get work practice/short term jobs.. like those are the ones I can get because they specialize in people with mental issues sooo yeah they are never satisfied also.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

I ate too many chicken nuggets & now my stomach hurts


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2020)

Broke my laptop whoops


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2020)

I finally understand what it means to be "triggered" by something. I hate it.


----------



## milktae (Jul 26, 2020)

There’s this person in a gc I’m in who just got unbanned and i Don’t like them cause they’re kinda annoying, they are also 9 yrs old so I feel kinda bad


----------



## LongLee (Jul 26, 2020)

I can only remember a melody to this one song and I can't figure out which song it is f;lkjgyufty


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I finally understand what it means to be "triggered" by something. I hate it.


What was it? My old boss physically cringed at the word moist.


----------



## seularin (Jul 26, 2020)

milktae said:


> There’s this person in a gc I’m in who just got unbanned and i Don’t like them cause they’re kinda annoying, they are also 9 yrs old so I feel kinda bad


what’s a 9yro doing in a gc


----------



## milktae (Jul 26, 2020)

seularin said:


> what’s a 9yro doing in a gc


that’s what I’m saying in the rules it says 13+


----------



## seularin (Jul 26, 2020)

milktae said:


> that’s what I’m saying in the rules it says 13+


wyd report them


----------



## milktae (Jul 26, 2020)

seularin said:


> wyd report them


the owner of it knows they are 9 and I don’t wanna cause then I’d feel bad


----------



## oak (Jul 26, 2020)

Spoiler



An old hollow feeling keeps trying to creep back in but I refuse to go back to that place. It's constantly in the back of my mind.

I've also been waiting until dinner before I have my first meal for weeks now, if you don't count a bunch of cups of coffee. I told myself today would be the first day of a better eating schedule and it's almost dinner & I'm drinking this ice coffee.


----------



## seularin (Jul 26, 2020)

milktae said:


> the owner of it knows they are 9 and I don’t wanna cause then I’d feel bad


bruh
if it’s against the TOS you have the right to report them, why the guilt


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 26, 2020)

My SO what’s to to an amusement park for their birthday tomorrow and I really just don’t want to go for many reasons.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 26, 2020)

My lack of sleep right now.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 26, 2020)

i havent really done anything useful with my life this quarantine just kinda been chillin

i'm a second year uni student so it's just hitting me that this will probably be my last big break in life ever unless it derails awfully or i become filthy rich. next summer i'll need to have an internship or do research, and each consecutive summer i'll probably be doing some type of work to slap onto my resume. then i'll go to grad school and then work a full time 9-5 for the rest of my life until i retire and by that time the fruits and beauty of youth have escaped me as i piss myself in my rocking chair with my dentures falling out every 2 minutes


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 26, 2020)

Spoiler: ahhhh ignore this, trigger warning keep scrolling down please, very long and unnecessary



I won’t try to go too much in detail, but it’s been bothering me for a couple of months. I was in a toxic relationship for a year and a half where I was lied to, manipulated, and fetishized for my exotic appearance by an ex. I was also taken advantage of a couple of times and had enough, so I broke it off. I didn‘t feel too bad, but it’s one of those things where you feel fine at first, but as more time goes on, it just gets worse. I don’t have it bad like most people, nothing bad was really done to me compared to others so I kind of just brush it off. I don’t usually remember my dreams, but when I do, it’s mostly me being pulled down, chased, or even hurt by my ex and even when people are watching me they don’t help. I think it’s all in my head and I’m over complicating things, but I haven’t gone back to school for a while so I don’t know how that will play out once I’m with people again.

My ex’s 2 friends (one close and one best friend) have also tried going after me at different times (even one of them already going after me when I was still in the relationship and continuing again once they found out I was single), messaging me explicit things within minutes and all that. I don’t go to an amazing school, in fact, it’s kind of average. I try my best do have good grades and I’m fairly good at that so I can go to college and pursue my degree. Why I bring this up you might ask? Well, I met someone at a place where we do the same extracurricular activities, and we happen to go to different school. They seemed sweet & nice, honest, and who aren’t like the three I mentioned above. They didn’t reciprocate back, but I can understand that and we’re still friends. I’m starting to think that the grass is greener on the other side because lately I’ve been treated poorly by the others from the same school and it’s affecting my self esteem. I started to think that I deserved to be treated in that way because of they way I let people do whatever they wanted with me and the other person who doesn’t go to my school seems to be a far reach. What if no one approaches me?

Anyway, my mom has been helping me a lot with all these things and I am just waiting for a better time. I met someone who treated me like a person and not an anime body pillow and hopefully I will meet better people. I will be taking college classes this year and hoped to be in a college campus with different kinds of people, but with covid happening, that‘s not happening for a while. 

The whole reason why I even bothered posting here because I was just talking to my dad about random things and the conversation gets philosophical about how I need to critically think more and me building my low self esteem. I only told my mom, sister, and best friend about what happened with those 3 people, so my dad doesn’t even know. It’s hard to be told that “I’ll be approached” and “I’m pretty” when all I’ve got were lustful people and rejected by one good person. It makes me think that it’s tied with the way I look and that it isn’t good enough for someone great. I am not ready for another relationship while I focus on school and my self esteem. After all, can’t love someone else when you don’t love yourself right?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 26, 2020)

I tried to break a banana off the stem and every other banana but the banana I was trying to eat fell off the stem.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2020)

so an hour or so ago my neighbor had some friends over w their dog and their dog was [retracted] her dog and when they got stuck together my neighbors dog (the female) was struggling really bad and they were just laughing. I got really worried cause I'm pretty sure that's not how you're supposed to do that (also why tf did they let them do that anyways jesus christ). but then when I had to tell my mom about it I started hyperventilating really bad and I basically had a panic-attack and I had to sit on my floor and put my arms around my dog and pet him a bunch until it stopped. idk if it was just because I was worried or the fact that s** is an extremely taboo topic for me (I'm ace) and having to talk about it was just extremely discomforting.

anyways now I'm angry at my neighbor for that, so stupid. also if I had any doubts in my mind that I was ace they're gone now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 26, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> My SO what’s to to an amusement park for their birthday tomorrow and I really just don’t want to go for many reasons.


I doubt they'd be sanitary now with current guidelines.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

My leg keeps bleeding at random because of dry skin, and I keep putting lotion on but it won't work.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Jul 26, 2020)

A friend of mine is quarantined for two weeks because a girl she knows asked for the two of them to hang out before getting her covid testing back after her Alaska trip. Also I twisted an ankle a few days ago and every so often get a shoot of pain up my leg.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 26, 2020)

My potato salad is beckoning seductively.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> My potato salad is beckoning seductively.



Literally just tilted my head in confusion when I read that


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so an hour or so ago my neighbor had some friends over w their dog and their dog was [retracted] her dog and when they got stuck together my neighbors dog (the female) was struggling really bad and they were just laughing. I got really worried cause I'm pretty sure that's not how you're supposed to do that (also why tf did they let them do that anyways jesus christ). but then when I had to tell my mom about it I started hyperventilating really bad and I basically had a panic-attack and I had to sit on my floor and put my arms around my dog and pet him a bunch until it stopped. idk if it was just because I was worried or the fact that s** is an extremely taboo topic for me (I'm ace) and having to talk about it was just extremely discomforting.
> 
> anyways now I'm angry at my neighbor for that, so stupid. also if I had any doubts in my mind that I was ace they're gone now.


The poor thing will probably be on someone's leg in a minute.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The poor thing will probably be on someone's leg in a minute.


I get so irritated when dogs do that ****. If I ever caught my dog doing it he would be in big trouble.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 27, 2020)

why do I feel like **** all the time .-.

it sucks so much when you're trying so hard to do things right and better your self, but it doesn't make you feel any better. I'm trying to create peace in the household when it comes to meals, eat healthier, exercise more, take charge and help out more at work and jobhunting....but nothing is making me feel good. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Finished the wakfu movie, brother told me a technical spoiler that's kind of ruined my entire experience 

And it'll be years until season 4

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

ughhhhhhhhhh I'm just so madddd

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

it's gonna be so depressing


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Finished the wakfu movie, brother told me a technical spoiler that's kind of ruined my entire experience
> 
> And it'll be years until season 4
> 
> ...


There's a movie?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

Good taste.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's a movie?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> Good taste.


technically three "books" but yeah : c


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> technically three "books" but yeah : c


The comics? Ever seen the Triplets of Belleville?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

no sadly


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)

Dang, I’m actually trying to go to sleep earlier than usual and my mind won’t shut off so I can fall asleep.  Must have been that chocolate cake I had earlier.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

all of my problems have piled up and I've been crying 

From silly ones to serious life-changing ones I can't take it 

I wish I could just live in a dreamed up world but then that has its downs too

So do I have to sit in silence and accept that my life could go wrong any moment?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

one more post before I go to sleep
my friends are having a huge fight. only one of them told me about it, but I’m not picking sides.
it hurts to see them angry. it hurts that I have to see it happen. i just want them to make up and go back to being friends.
i miss a few months ago.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

I seriously want 2016, the good old days back


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Am I actually funny or is everyone just saying that to make me feel better?? Do I laugh at my own jokes more than other people?? I just don’t know man-


----------



## -Zora- (Jul 27, 2020)

Got in a really big argument with my boyfriend about the same thing I've been telling him for years and I've been hysterically crying and hyperventilating for hours deciding if I want to stay.

I have no one I can talk to and I've just felt alone through everything.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Worried about my future again. Anxious about everything. Sad over some fictional character. Missing my best friend. Worried about my other friend. Started my menstruation cycle. Sore. Having insomnia. When will it ever end..?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> one more post before I go to sleep
> my friends are having a huge fight. only one of them told me about it, but I’m not picking sides.
> it hurts to see them angry. it hurts that I have to see it happen. i just want them to make up and go back to being friends.
> i miss a few months ago.


Okay this made me feel even worse


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: My emotional self being emotional, again



Well, recently over the past month or two months, I had been hanging out with an old friend from school. We sort of lost touch once he did online school and since the bad break-up I had went through, I really needed a friend to hang out with. He and I started talking again after the first time in a while, and we instantly acted like we just talked yesterday. Like nothing changed. Anyways, since we last talked, he got his own apartment with a friend who moved from another state to room with him. Let's call him Tris. Well, the past few times my old friend (we'll call him DK, has taken me to his apartment, I just... hung out with DK. I never really talked much or wanted to talk to Tris until maybe the 18th of July. My friend DK is trying to quit some bad habits and despite all the advice Tris and I have given him, and keeps slipping back into these habits. And Tris has to keep coming to DK's rescue. Every time. Tris had been planning on moving back to his home state around November, but because things aren't getting any better, he's leaving at the end of August. But, since the 18th, Tris and I have become very close, and on the 25th, I stayed at DK and his apartment for at least 7 hours celebrating his birthday with him. I'm not sure why I was so devastated by it when Tris first told me he was going back a lot sooner. I started bawling my eyes out as I was cleaning the kitchen. I was so upset. I'm still pretty upset and I don't want to think too much about it, or I will start crying. I felt an instant connection to Tris even when I barely saw him or even started talking to him on Discord. I will miss him so much. I don't want him to have any bad memories of my home state, so I will be doing my best to make as many good ones, ones good enough to outweigh the bad ones he has. I don't want him to leave, but I understand why and I also respect his decision in doing so. I just want him to be happy and I know he won't be happy as long as he continues to stay here... ;w; Lots on my mind </3


----------



## LongLee (Jul 27, 2020)

I feel like I have to throw up but I’m terrified of throwing up


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What was it? My old boss physically cringed at the word moist.


I volunteer my time giving relationship and life advice to young people. A question that was asked this weekend was regarding an adult topic and despite good, consistent advice given to this person they still decided to make a selfish choice that is going to hurt someone in their life. Having once been in the same position as the person that is going to suffer for their actions, it was a horrific experience of reliving old trauma.


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 27, 2020)

I just found out from my work chat that the boss has stopped sending cakes on people's birthday, and typically this happens around mine  big sad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

well last night I was hysterical because I started thinking about all of my problems at once 

yeah I'm cringing now because I started crying and I hate doing so


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2020)

If people could stop self-censor words that'd be nice.

Also the fact I have to do this questchain 9 more times until I can finally merge for that one class. Though Legion Revenant and Yami no Ronin is that x10000 so yeah I'll stfu


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> every time I look up a character there's always some fanart I didn't want to see


I've had this happen to me when I looked up Sterling, my favourite villager on my island. I was scrolling through fanart when I stumbled across one that scarred me so badly. That was with safe search on and now I can't unsee it. That's why I'm hesitant on searching up cute villagers like Stitches for example. You never know what pops up. Thanks a lot to whoever drew that art...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I've had this happen to me when I looked up Sterling, my favourite villager on my island. I was scrolling through fanart when I stumbled across one that scarred me so badly. That was with safe search on and now I can't unsee it. That's why I'm hesitant on searching up cute villagers like Stitches for example. You never know what pops up. Thanks a lot to whoever drew that art...


 Wishing I could delete my memory


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

im starting to lose interest in things i enjoy again, hate when that happens


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2020)

Trying too see if I could find some Johnny's WEST merch for a friend but most stuff are wrongly tagged so I only find like more recent bands. Shush sorry site for trying to be nice lol


----------



## oak (Jul 27, 2020)

I've been telling myself for days to eat something before 6PM but it's a lot harder then I thought. The only thing that doesn't make my stomach flip at the sight of is coffee so I end up drinking it all day long as a meal replacement. 

Also I went to a friend's house 2 days ago for a party and I saw that there was a scale in the bathroom. It was an immediate "oh no" moment cause I don't keep one at home so I'm not obsessively stepping on it. Of course I ended up standing on it and I'm 10 pounds lighter then 3-4 months ago and it makes it harder to break this bad eating habit.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 27, 2020)

oak said:


> I've been telling myself for days to eat something before 6PM but it's a lot harder then I thought. The only thing that doesn't make my stomach flip at the sight of is coffee so I end up drinking it all day long as a meal replacement.



Same. All my quarantine padding is gone and then some


----------



## oak (Jul 27, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Same. All my quarantine padding is gone and then some


Being in quarantine did wild things to people. I still have some padding left though so don't worry haha


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2020)

oak said:


> I've been telling myself for days to eat something before 6PM but it's a lot harder then I thought. The only thing that doesn't make my stomach flip at the sight of is coffee so I end up drinking it all day long as a meal replacement.



Try opting for something light/sweet in the mornings. Sugary snacks like cereal bars, cookies, or muffins might tempt you into eating (and go great with coffee!) and provide you with an energy boost. It's not a good long-term strategy but in the short-term should help regulate your metabolism.


----------



## oak (Jul 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Try opting for something light/sweet in the mornings. Sugary snacks like cereal bars, cookies, or muffins might tempt you into eating (and go great with coffee!) and provide you with an energy boost. It's not a good long-term strategy but in the short-term should help regulate your metabolism.


Thank you, I went and got myself a granola bar from the pantry lmao.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Trapped in my thoughts again.

Can't stop thinking about all my problems, can't find ways to fix them, start thinking about the future, hating my day.

Nothing has gotten better since last night, I just can't even right now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I feel terrible about something that isn't even my fault, and I can't do anything about it. I wish I could, and I feel like a bad person when I can't.
> 
> I've been trying to just avoid it until I have to deal with it, buts it's just hard. It doesn't help either that I'm annoyed about some other things.
> 
> Everything just feels... I don't know, just wrong. I guess it'll just get better eventually...


If you can't do anything about it, how would you deal with it?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> If you can't do anything about it, how would you deal with it?


Well, now that I think about it a bit more, you have a good point.

From what it looks like at the moment, if I don't do something, it'll probably get worse. I can't do much, but I have something in mind. I don't know _exactly_ yet, but hopefully I can just talk to them. 

I'll have to think on how more, but thank you!


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2020)

I have an upcoming meet with my "close" friends, but I'm nervous to go. One of them got in a huge drama fest and everybody else is mad at her but trying their best to hide it. My friend hurt us all too many times for us to just forget about it, but we all put a smile on our faces and have a good time. Along with that, I'm worried about almost all of my friends (and people I consider acquaintances) because of simple incidents.


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Even after I eat a snack I still have the urge to eat more...


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Woke-up at 3am and was unable to fall back to sleep. It's now almost 7am and I've so much to do today.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 28, 2020)

I am _*so*_ sick and tired of people not pulling their weight at work. It's not fair on other people (*cough cough* ME) to pick up the slack because someone doesn't want to do a specific job, or someone doesn't want to do a "hard" job, or someone just wants to **** around rather than working. Bro do you really think I want to be burning my hands off to pack someones roast chicken in a bag?? Hell nah but its my ****ing job that I'm getting paid to do so I do it. 

Ever since my old manager left the atmosphere has relaxed significantly, which is great but it has a side effect of people becoming lazy POS's. And its not even us "young kids" who are slacking, it's the older ones who are supervisors or managers. They think they can slack off, boss the kids around and put themselves on the easiest jobs while everyone has to work their asses off. For example, putting themselves on making 4 salads while another person will be single handedly slicing meat, cooking chickens and other stuff for the hot cabinet, and making all of the savouries. It's such BS and I'm tempted to complain to my manager about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2020)

sub librarians messing up reservations which gives us extra work.. sigh..


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 28, 2020)

My kids got up at 3am so I’ve now been awake 10 hours and running on empty, send help


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 28, 2020)

My mom is obsessed with the idea that I MUST find someone to be in a relationship with. It’s been several years that she constantly bothers me about it, and I keep telling her that I’m trying, which I kinda am a little bit? But honestly I’m just not really interested in the whole thing. It’s just super frustrating that she will not take no for an answer.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm making a list of things I need to do before I leave Friday evening and ughhh it's so hard


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m just a touch upset that my switch lite got delayed a day. I want to take advantage of July’s flower spread!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 28, 2020)

This reporting process I've been doing every week day for over a year now has being changed. Very nervous about it and messing something up. I hope it's not that bad.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 28, 2020)

I have a doctor's appointment later today and I feel really nauseous


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't know how to let my grandfather know that I don't feel comfortable putting the bible verse he wants in his commission of himself (he's a preacher).. It's such a huge part of his life, but honestly I was expecting something more loving than what I got, which was basically "if you don't believe you're condemned". 

I don't ascribe to any religion, but I think it's important to respect other's beliefs. At the same time I really do not feel comfortable associating my art with such a severe belief.. It feels like endorsement, ya know? I wan't to make art that makes people smile, not that tells them they are going to burn for eternity :c 

I've decided I definitely will not include this in the picture (gotta put myself first on this one), but I don't know how to let him know this as I already said sure to the idea (a day before he had chosen a specific verse)... I feel like I'm rejecting him and censoring him by not including that verse next to his likeness. I don't want to take away anything from him or "hide" his beliefs or anything, but I just can't include it..
I'm not sure there is a way to let him know how I feel without making him feel bad. I don't think he should be silenced (I wouldn't want to be), but I don't want to voice that opinion myself. 

Right now I'm just finishing the piece and procrastinating telling him :/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Mom wants to move to las vegas, a place we don't know, with a guy I don't know, who has a kid, and leave the rest of my family behind.

what could possibly go wrong


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Mom wants to move to las vegas, a place we don't know, with a guy I don't know, who has a kid, and leave the rest of my family behind.
> 
> what could possibly go wrong


saltyy? you ok?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

The thing that bothers me is... well...

maybe I shouldn't.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Worried worried worried worried worried
And super upset about last person to post wins too


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Worried worried worried worried worried
> And super upset about last person to post wins too


well, we have Cheems Federation!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> well, we have Cheems Federation!


It's not the same and we can't fit everyone
It's just.. not.. the.. same..


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's not the same and we can't fit everyone
> It's just.. not.. the.. same..


yeah...
it;s actually kinda sad...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yeah...
> it;s actually kinda sad...


It's really sad
I made all my friends here because of that thread
And now it's just..


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's really sad
> I made all my friends here because of that thread
> And now it's just..


yeah....
Tell ya'll what.
Imma try something.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yeah....
> Tell ya'll what.
> Imma try something.


What?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What?


should I make another thread like that?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> should I make another thread like that?


It'll probably get locked..


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It'll probably get locked..


yeah..
let's stick to the Cheems Federation


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2020)

Our internet has always been very finicky, but it’s especially more finicky lately and I hate it.  Just got it to work again last night, only for (what sounds like) the generator to get damaged, which also doesn’t even make sense because it’s not thunder-storming or even raining at the moment.  It’s just overcast weather-wise.  I’m on my hotspot at the moment, but I’m going to have to fix it again most likely if the generator is doing fine again.  Can’t wait until I get my own place because this is absolutely ridiculous.

At least my bothers seem to be few and far between lately and the ones I do have are minimal or don’t last for long, lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 28, 2020)

Back hair is like a shag carpet.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Friends totally being supportive of me and my beliefs. spoiler alert thats a lie


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

I am once again thinking about something I normally don't think about and I have also never told anyone about myself.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 28, 2020)

People who are way too vague who get irate if you ask them to clarify but also get mad if you misinterpret what they said.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 28, 2020)

I am so not looking forward to having to apply to jobs again and going back to the work force. I don't want all that stress and bad moods and little to no time to myself. Esp with this whole Covid thing goin on and my state having it really bad.

But August 1st I have to start looking for jobs again


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

I dream too much and too vividly to the point where it has me questioning reality and my life choices when I wake up. That was the third time this week... :|


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2020)

depression is making me miss out on everything,,, this is so exhausting lmao


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 29, 2020)

A n x i e t y , hello my old friend applied for a house (finally a proper family home for me and my babies) but now we’re just waiting for them to check it out, credit check etc and my anxiety is THROUGH THE ROOF I’ve bitten all my nails to the point of sheer pain, I can’t focus and my head feels like it’s going to fall off. Oh and to top it off my baby girl has her injections today (I mean she’s 3, but she’s still my baby)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2020)

Had something to drink and seems a bit of it went down the wrong pipe.  Now I’m coughing a bunch.  Always hate when that happens.

Also, I have a lot I need to get done today including work, so not sure if I should go to sleep now or just stay awake into the day.  If it’s the latter option, I’m definitely going to need some coffee.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> People who are way too vague who get irate if you ask them to clarify but also get mad if you misinterpret what they said.


welcome to the club, i hate that so hard... like uh be clear from start perhaps lol :/

also i knew this **** was gonna happen how hard is it for customs??!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2020)

I hate it when people write off something you like when you’re “too old” for it. Is there something wrong with wanting a plush toy? I’m considering asking for one on my birthday and yet that kind of mindset might not make it possible. It’s not like I’ll take it out in public... And what’s even worse is the person saying it is older than me and happens to have plush toys as well. Hypocrites...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

Almost slipped on the kitchen floor because *someone* forgot to wipe up the water... Mom you're lazy especially when you're at home.


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I hate it when people write off something you like when you’re “too old” for it. Is there something wrong with wanting a plush toy? I’m considering asking for one on my birthday and yet that kind of mindset might not make it possible. It’s not like I’ll take it out in public... And what’s even worse is the person saying it is older than me and happens to have plush toys as well. Hypocrites...


Absolutely nothing wrong with stuffed toys! I'm 28 and collect stuffed demonic plushies. 

Doing physical work while running on zero energy isn't fun. Struggling to sleep at night and there is ongoing construction work during the day. Death from caffeine abuse incoming.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I hate it when people write off something you like when you’re “too old” for it. Is there something wrong with wanting a plush toy? I’m considering asking for one on my birthday and yet that kind of mindset might not make it possible. It’s not like I’ll take it out in public... And what’s even worse is the person saying it is older than me and happens to have plush toys as well. Hypocrites...



Oh my god I feel u so much on this one, but!! there's no maximum age for plushies/toys, so if you're having fun then no one has a right to discriminate you, stay strong 
-
Feeling a bit worried about not being smart enough for university again, I wish those thoughts of failing would go away!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 29, 2020)

A little nervous about doing the new reporting process given the small time limit to do it... At least I will have help today and I can always ask if I am unsure on other days.



Shellzilla said:


> I hate it when people write off something you like when you’re “too old” for it. Is there something wrong with wanting a plush toy? I’m considering asking for one on my birthday and yet that kind of mindset might not make it possible. It’s not like I’ll take it out in public... And what’s even worse is the person saying it is older than me and happens to have plush toys as well. Hypocrites...



Yeah, this mindset of too old for certain things needs to vanish. Go for it! My room is loaded with Sonic the Hedgehog plushes and toys and I'm 26 lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I hate it when people write off something you like when you’re “too old” for it. Is there something wrong with wanting a plush toy? I’m considering asking for one on my birthday and yet that kind of mindset might not make it possible. It’s not like I’ll take it out in public... And what’s even worse is the person saying it is older than me and happens to have plush toys as well. Hypocrites...


Don't be ashamed! I'm 28 and I still like plushies and love cute JE boys because they're cute and can dance.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I hate it when people write off something you like when you’re “too old” for it. Is there something wrong with wanting a plush toy? I’m considering asking for one on my birthday and yet that kind of mindset might not make it possible. It’s not like I’ll take it out in public... And what’s even worse is the person saying it is older than me and happens to have plush toys as well. Hypocrites...


yeah I'm 21 and I still love plush toys. I collect plushies of my favorite animals and Super Mario characters, and I usually just end up not telling either of my parents about it cause they (especially my dad) are usually like "uhhh you're too old for that what the heck." it's not like I'm buying it for them anyways.

because most people I know that that kind of mindset I usually end up buying things like that with my own money. for my birthday this year I bought myself a Waluigi plush, and my parents both thought it was weird cause, you know, I'm not a kid anymore. but I didn't care, I still bought it and now he's sitting happily with all my other favorite plushies


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m crying because the baby bunny I was supposed to adopt died. They all died the mom never cared for them


----------



## Dim (Jul 29, 2020)

I honestly don't understand why pokemon fans obsess so much over the recently leaked beta mons. Most of them aren't even that good imo

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Nox said:


> I honestly don't understand why pokemon fans obsess so much over the recently leaked beta mons. Most of them aren't even that good imo


Thought this was the "place your random thoughts" thread lol this isn't bothering me, just a thought XD


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

Nox said:


> Thought this was the "place your random thoughts" thread lol this isn't bothering me, just a thought XD



I make this same mistake all the time!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Mom ripping me from my other family to Vegas with a guy I dont know with a kid 

Thought I was moving in 8 weeks, turns out it's a month.

FML


----------



## oak (Jul 29, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I’m crying because the baby bunny I was supposed to adopt died. They all died the mom never cared for them


So sorry to hear about this. Baby bunnies are too delicate  Poor little angel.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Mom ripping me from my other family to Vegas with a guy I dont know with a kid
> 
> Thought I was moving in 8 weeks, turns out it's a month.
> 
> FML


update on this **** 
now she wants me to help her take some of my clothes 

they bought an entire house for this **** 
and I'm suspicious about the guy 
what if it's a pervert? I don't know him


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 29, 2020)

oak said:


> So sorry to hear about this. Baby bunnies are too delicate  Poor little angel.


True poor things


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

I’ve been having these panic attacks lately— tbh I guess that’s nothing out of the ordinary but they’re super intense and intrusive thoughts aren’t fun

On the other hand I’ve started medicine for my anxiety so it’s been getting better little by little!

In less sad news the manga for Star Wars Rebels isn’t coming out until November and I wish I hadn’t quit duolingo so I could read it


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> update on this ****
> now she wants me to help her take some of my clothes
> 
> they bought an entire house for this ****
> ...



It's not possible for you to try to live with other family members instead? Seems like a bad situation.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> It's not possible for you to try to live with other family members instead? Seems like a bad situation.


I'm 14 so I don't think so


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm 14 so I don't think so


I was 17 when I had to leave a bad situation, so I understand where you're coming from. if you really feel uncomfortable with it I'd suggest trying to stay with other family members like lucha suggested, it may not seem possible to you but you'll never know unless you try


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I was 17 when I had to leave a bad situation, so I understand where you're coming from. if you really feel uncomfortable with it I'd suggest trying to stay with other family members like lucha suggested, it may not seem possible to you but you'll never know unless you try


I have cousins but they live really far away and I can't drive or anything so I'm screwed


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have cousins but they live really far away and I can't drive or anything so I'm screwed


what about the "other family" you're currently with? (I'm assuming)
cant you just stay with them?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what about the "other family" you're currently with? (I'm assuming)
> cant you just stay with them?


Mom's just being stupid and fighting everyone in the house for this crap 
she won't let me because she thinks this is "good for me"


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Mom's just being stupid and fighting everyone in the house for this crap
> she won't let me because she thinks this is "good for me"



Seems like a really strange perspective to have.


I've never really considered Vegas to be a "good" place for youths.

But...I must admit that I don't know much about that.


At the very least, she should have had this new man spend more time with you before this move. It definitely sounds very sudden and ill-advised to me. She should realize that you don't know this guy well enough for something of this magnitude.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> Seems like a really strange perspective to have.
> 
> 
> I've never really considered Vegas to be a "good" place for youths.
> ...


She's literally just chasing some guy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 29, 2020)

My college just issued out a message saying that they're going to do distance learning. They will allow a few students to live on campus - depending on their circumstances. I may or may not fill out a form to request living on campus. 

I get why they're doing this, but it still sucks.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My college just issued out a message saying that they're going to do distance learning. They will allow a few students to live on campus - depending on their circumstances. I may or may not fill out a form to request living on campus.
> 
> I get why they're doing this, but it still sucks.


Dang I’m sorry about that :”0
It’s so hard to focus on NTI work and stuff tbh my brain just can’t-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I am once again thinking about something I normally don't think about and I have also never told anyone about myself.


This is happening again.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is happening again.


<3 please know that we’re here to talk, and that your emotions and thoughts are all valid


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Mom ripping me from my other family to Vegas with a guy I dont know with a kid
> 
> Thought I was moving in 8 weeks, turns out it's a month.
> 
> FML


this crap is on my mind hhhhhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Mom's just being stupid and fighting everyone in the house for this crap
> she won't let me because she thinks this is "good for me"



im sure the people you're staying with would understand if you wanted to stay with them, have you asked them?
sorry the late reply i thought i sent this already


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im sure the people you're staying with would understand if you wanted to stay with them, have you asked them?
> sorry the late reply i thought i sent this already


told my mom i wanted to stay with my current home and stuff but my karen mother has the mindset that she's my mom so i have to go and that's it

also the people i'm tryna stay with are arguing with my mother that this makes no sense 

and nobody lets me in on legal stuff so i have to look up if i have any say in the situation legal-wise


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> told my mom i wanted to stay with my current home and stuff but my karen mother has the mindset that she's my mom so i have to go and that's it
> 
> also the people i'm tryna stay with are arguing with my mother that this makes no sense
> 
> and nobody lets me in on legal stuff so i have to look up if i have any say in the situation legal-wise


Man that really sucks, I’m so sorry you’re going through this. 
I’m not great at giving advice but if you ever need someone to talk to and listen to you my PMs are always open  (this goes for everyone too!)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

just remembered mom was gonna kidnap me to Vegas 

was, she admitted it while fighting someone in my family 

sad part is I don't think it's even considered kidnapping because she's my mom

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Oh and she wants me to clean my room because the dudes coming here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Church was stressful..


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm so salty right now. Apparently, my wedding piano that was displayed outside was sold without me knowing. I'm so mad right now. I could time travel but I don't want to. It costs 40 heart crystals which takes me 3 days to get that amount. I just want to scream but I know this is pretty silly considering it's just a game. Argh!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm so salty right now. Apparently, my wedding piano that was displayed outside was sold without me knowing. I'm so mad right now. I could time travel but I don't want to. It costs 40 heart crystals which takes me 3 days to get that amount. I just want to scream but I know this is pretty silly considering it's just a game. Argh!


I could get you one if you need it 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
anyways I went to shower and my mom opened the door while talking to her boyfriend

I know she can toggle face cam on so I was just kinda scared tbh
I dont like how my mom constantly does that...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

I want to die.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to die.


Uh no, don't

If my problems are making you sad don't worry about me, if your worried about something in your life do something to put your mind off it, or take a nap/sleep, it helps


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uh no, don't
> 
> If my problems are making you sad don't worry about me, if your worried about something in your life do something to put your mind off it, or take a nap/sleep, it helps


I can't help but worry about you man
And it adds on to all the other freaking stress i have piling on top of me and it just sucks and I freaking hate it all


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't help but worry about you man
> And it adds on to all the other freaking stress i have piling on top of me and it just sucks and I freaking hate it all


I hate it too 

just do something to distract yourself from it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I hate it too
> 
> just do something to distract yourself from it


Ughhh all I feel like doing is being on here and it's making things WORSE I wish I could take a freaking hiatus but I'm addicted and it isn't even funny


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

hhhhhhhhh I hate my life rn


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

It is coming up 4am. Feel sick whenever I lie down to attempt sleep. Construction work is taking place 7am-8pm tomorrow so won't be able to sleep during the day. Only got about 3-4hrs sleep last night too. And the night before.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m fine with trying to help my friends and any people that need it whenever i’m available or if i have the chance, but sometimes it’s just too much if it’s a daily thing. It’s just everyone feeling negative day after day after day and i’m at the end of the line with advice and wisdom if the same things keep happening over and over


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

♥i love how my mom's casually ruining my mental health and life but only cares about her bf ♥


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 29, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My college just issued out a message saying that they're going to do distance learning. They will allow a few students to live on campus - depending on their circumstances. I may or may not fill out a form to request living on campus.
> 
> I get why they're doing this, but it still sucks.


I'd push to try to live on campus. Learning online in a household of family members is a pain in the butt, especially when it comes to sitting exams! It's much more beneficial to live on campus with other students so you can study together, if social distancing permits that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I could get you one if you need it


Thanks for the offer, but no thanks. Plus, I don’t even have an online subscription (I think I even used up my free trial). I guess I’ll wait for next year then...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Thanks for the offer, but no thanks. Plus, I don’t even have an online subscription (I think I even used up my free trial). I guess I’ll wait for next year then...


Oh :c 

Well sorry to hear that :c 

I wish they added a "buyback" option


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 30, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'd push to try to live on campus. Learning online in a household of family members is a pain in the butt, especially when it comes to sitting exams! It's much more beneficial to live on campus with other students so you can study together, if social distancing permits that.



Yeah, I agree. I think it's unlikely that they'll allow group study sessions though (unless it's through video chat or something), because they seem to be quite strict on the precautions. 

Anyways, I may say that living on campus would be the best option for me because I'll have better academic performance there. Think it applies to everyone in this case, but I'll add in about my certain situation to help out.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 30, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I hate it when people write off something you like when you’re “too old” for it. Is there something wrong with wanting a plush toy? I’m considering asking for one on my birthday and yet that kind of mindset might not make it possible. It’s not like I’ll take it out in public... And what’s even worse is the person saying it is older than me and happens to have plush toys as well. Hypocrites...



Def get a plushie, ESPECIALLY for your bday. My parents try to guilt me into not buying (more) stuff animals, but honestly when you have the stuffed animal with you everything they say goes in one ear and out the other. There have been times that I regret _not_ getting a stuffed animal simply cause people will try to guilt me on my purchases. If you really want it then def ask for it, stuffed animals are great and have no age limit. Ftr I'm 21.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 30, 2020)

Well I just let my friend visit my town through dream suite only to find out my roommate left a very strongly worded message on her passport great.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2020)

"work from home" during fall, uh no thanks you want my mental health down even further lmfao corona is just **** okay

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah, I agree. I think it's unlikely that they'll allow group study sessions though (unless it's through video chat or something), because they seem to be quite strict on the precautions.
> 
> Anyways, I may say that living on campus would be the best option for me because I'll have better academic performance there. Think it applies to everyone in this case, but I'll add in about my certain situation to help out.


yeah also as I mentioned (or not depending on where you go on first), call them in person if they think you are vague or ****, so they really get to down. Honestly just make it single dorms... I honestly don't get why they want so many at home yet they don't consider other health things at all.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 30, 2020)

just eat a whole bag of crunchie rocks sigh, why am i like this


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 30, 2020)

This is a very nice thread ♥

In all truth? I've been wondering many things that have been prominent within my ever going thoughts as of late, occupying my mind nonstop, but the most prominent of thoughts has been how recently in particular, is how life might be like from now on during this unfortunate worldwide crisis that we are all in and what the future may hold.

While I personally believe that things always happen for a reason and that their are zero coincidences in life, and that living in the now is very important as opposed to living in the future yet to come or the past that has already happened, I still do often find myself nostalgically reminiscing on the past seeing as how I personally took for granted not truly being able to enjoy the outside world as much as I should have by not going out enough with friends or family to experience what nature truly has to offer and not thouroughly enjoying the times for when I did. In all of my 27 years here being on Earth this far, never did I ever think that would I personally be experiencing such a pandemic to exist as I have only ever read about these in history books growing up as a child. By living in what one would may only describe as "history in the making" I could never wrap my mind around foreesing this happening ever.

In my eyes, back before this pandemic ever started, my mindset was always "Meh, I have my whole life to do this so why do it now?" It really makes you think about how short life really is as you never truly know when you will not ever be able to enjoy the things you once knew that you had the choice of doing so at any given time you could and that in itself, is a lesson that I (and perhaps for many other recluse souls as well) had to learn.

While I am super grateful for having to have been able to be quite more adventurous these past several years up until this point and that I was actually able get some last minute fun times in, and I know that there are many people in the world not having the ability to do so as in that regard, should just be thankful  I am able to experience the joy of being able to freely walk this Earth, still, the mere thought of life just possibly having to be different from now still is a bit of a damper on my heart. Just knowing that it may be the norm like this for a while is still something I'm still coming to terms with.

While of course there is absolutely no gaurentee that it will be like this for a long time there is also a possibility however, that it may. The upside to this is seeing the Earth reach her glory again by having nature take it's course to rejuvenate what we humans had done to our beautiful blue planet. Knowing that the smog has been greatly reduced and the pollution is down by a huge margin (something that has not been like this for many, many, many years) as well as having the ozone layer a repair itself because of the lack of human stimulation, is something nothing short of a miracle and how wondorous mother nature is.

I believe as well that during this time, however unfortunate it may be, that it is also a time for going deep within the confines of our souls and learning about oneself and life in particular. To go over what we have done so far and to reflect heavily on what we may have been missing out on or what our behaviors may have been like in certain situations during our hectic everyday lives. To see the teachings within the lessons we may have otherwise not have seen before.

While some normalcy may have seemed to returned to our lives for the moment, the experience is anything but bittersweet. What I have learned throughout my life that I feel I can personally take with me is that all we can do now is to help lift up one another during these hard times and to help reconginze our blessings that we have as well as to celebrate those who are still in our lives currently too.

Life will not be easy, that is a given, but by focusing on what you can change and not what you can't and by applying all that you have learned, you can help make a better future for not only yourself, but to others as well who may be also walking a simar path and who may need to hear or read what you have to say to help them get through a rough spot. Spread your light so that those without one may be guided to see a better tomorrow. No matter how small your light may be in your eyes, it's still something bigger to somebody else whose without one.

Always strive to be the best version of yourself that you can be and so that by the end of your day, it's someone you can personally be proud of. Nobody is perfect as we all have our ups and downs, but one thing is for certain, all of your shortcomings that you find to be "imperfections" will always be considered "perfect" to somebody else out there. Don't ever give up, no matter how bleak a situation, just continue pressing forwards as there is always a light at the end of the tunnel ♥


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I am so absent minded sometimes that it annoys me.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

mogyay said:


> just eat a whole bag of crunchie rocks sigh, why am i like this



Don't blame you; they're delicious!


----------



## dedenne (Jul 30, 2020)

i broke my phone T_T


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2020)

I need to check out the new dream suite and stuff in NH but i just cba that game at the mo lol


----------



## mogyay (Jul 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Don't blame you; they're delicious!



they truly are, after a lot of deliberation and thoughts i've decided that crunchie is my top chocolate of all time


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

I need to exercise more but I’m so lazy/tired!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am so absent minded sometimes that it annoys me.


Why is this me



lissiecat said:


> I need to exercise more but I’m so lazy/tired!


Why is this also me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2020)

need to spruce up my pink dye soooonnnn


----------



## Dim (Jul 30, 2020)

Had a very awful night. Slept like **** >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2020)

customs: please send in value and what it's your package
me: fills out the form
customs: **** you not moving it

-_-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 30, 2020)

Feeling sorta groggy and a minor headache what is WRONG WITH ME 

LEAVE ME TF ALONE PAIN


----------



## oak (Jul 30, 2020)

I keep seeing my old account's posts getting bumped and it gives me a frowny sad face everytime. I wish I could go back a week & warn myself cause then maybe things could have played out differently.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

oak said:


> I keep seeing my old account's posts getting bumped and it gives me a frowny sad face everytime. I wish I could go back a week & warn myself cause then maybe things could have played out differently.


What happened to your old account anyway?


----------



## oak (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What happened to your old account anyway?


It was banned. When New Horizons came out I made a new account here on the website cause I hadn't touched this one since 2014. But that's against the rules apparently so I woke up to TheodoreCottontail full on banned with no warning.

Stay safe kids and don't make an alt account lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

oak said:


> It was banned. When New Horizons came out I came a new account here on the website cause I hadn't touched this one since 2014. But that's against the rules apparently so I woke up to TheodoreCottontail full on banned with no warning.
> 
> Stay safe kids and don't make an alt account lol.


Aww that sucks, sorry that happened


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 30, 2020)

This isn't a real bother, but I'm kind of disappointed you can't go to random dreams like you could in NL.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> This isn't a real bother, but I'm kind of disappointed you can't go to random dreams like you could in NL.


Same like wtf


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same like wtf


I feel like Nintendo has made some pretty strange choices with NH so far. Hopefully at some point we'll get a QoL update that fixes those things. Idk much about programming but I feel like a randomizer for dream addresses shouldn't be too hard, if that's what they were thinking in not including it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 30, 2020)

I watered my purple passion plant hours ago and one part of the plant is still really droopy, limp and the leaves are soft, unlike the other leaves that are firm and perked up. It still hasn't recovered like the other stalks have and idk why, Google isn't giving me any precise answers either.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 30, 2020)

Physically, I feel awful. I've been having an upset stomach and headaches. Might take meds for my stomach issues.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

guy my mom's dating is a good person which means her relationship will probably work 


I still don't want to move and leave my other family -.-

wish I could just sleep and never wake up


----------



## pochy (Jul 30, 2020)

currently freaking out about university bc the application exams for biology and computer science are both a day before and a day after my birthday 
also i just can't see a normal future attending university anymore bc of coronavirus so im just panicked over my future in general


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2020)

I was doing laundry yesterday and I somehow managed to get bleach spots on two of my shirts. the first one I was wearing I saw that bleach got on it so I hurried up and took it off and threw it in, and then I put another shirt on. well then that one also somehow got some bleach spots on it.

so yeah that's fun. one of them doesn't really matter cause it's more of a bed shirt anyways, but the other one was a nicer shirt of mine and I'm bummed that it has bleach spots on it now. granted the shirt is pretty much white and you can't really see the spots unless you look really hard, but I've had shirts in the past that got bleach spots on them and after washing/drying them a few more times those spots turn into holes in the shirt. that's why I had to stop wearing my Sgt Pepper shirt years ago, even though it's still one of my favorite shirts that I own. now it can only hang on my wall and I would hate for this shirt (which I just got like late last year) to have the same fate


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 30, 2020)

My Latin coworkers casualy eating flamin' hot cheetos, while the weather has given me a case of the horribles.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 30, 2020)

No no no no NO. Please stop pitying yourself mother and get a ****ing life. Literally I'm moving out and managing college and am going/plan to pay for pretty much all my **** so YOU can stop guilt tripping me and pitying the **** outta yourself. Why does grandma always take your side LOL stupid ass *****es


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> guy my mom's dating is a good person which means her relationship will probably work
> 
> 
> I still don't want to move and leave my other family -.-
> ...


still thinking about this ;-;


----------



## mogyay (Jul 30, 2020)

oh my god why is it 2am, i get such bad anxiety being in here myself, this house is too big and isolated, i feel like my brain is in hyper mode and it's annoying me


----------



## Dim (Jul 30, 2020)

Stomach's been killing me all day. Also, I have to work in the rain tomorrow once again :[


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

I feel boring and stale


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 30, 2020)

Tired


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 30, 2020)

i just have not been in a _stable headspace_ in months. people keep putting me over the edge or taking advantage of my weak moments. taking advantage of the fact that i still care, that i'm willing to apologize for things from years ago... then still treat me like a dog. why do i even bother?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2020)

bruhhh why is sleeping so difficult??? Like it is really necessary for it to be this difficult to fall asleep???


----------



## Toska (Jul 31, 2020)

I've read through some of this thread and just wanted to say if anybody needs somebody to talk or vent to, I'm here <3

As for me, all my friends have changed drastically in the past 4 months, and I feel like I don't know them. My closest friend that I knew for 8+ years moved away purposely, and my other close friend pushes me around so she can hang out with her boyfriend. I'm tired of all the drama, but I need to realize that not everybody is gonna be all happy forever. I wish it was 4th grade again, where we could just get mad at somebody for small things, not have to fight over how toxic people are, or other worse things. Everybody I knew changed into something, while I'm here waiting for everything to go back to normal, knowing it won't. I have a large group of friends, but none of them click with me like my old friends used to. Now I feel like they just care about themselves, and I'm just there to help them, but not the other way around. Regardless, I'm typically a positive person but I'm tired of putting up with other people's drama. But I'm sure it'll all be okay. I try to make my job as a friend to help others.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 31, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> I've read through some of this thread and just wanted to say if anybody needs somebody to talk or vent to, I'm here <3
> 
> As for me, all my friends have changed drastically in the past 4 months, and I feel like I don't know them. My closest friend that I knew for 8+ years moved away purposely, and my other close friend pushes me around so she can hang out with her boyfriend. I'm tired of all the drama, but I need to realize that not everybody is gonna be all happy forever. I wish it was 4th grade again, where we could just get mad at somebody for small things, not have to fight over how toxic people are, or other worse things. Everybody I knew changed into something, while I'm here waiting for everything to go back to normal, knowing it won't. I have a large group of friends, but none of them click with me like my old friends used to. Now I feel like they just care about themselves, and I'm just there to help them, but not the other way around. Regardless, I'm typically a positive person but I'm tired of putting up with other people's drama. But I'm sure it'll all be okay. I try to make my job as a friend to help others.


I don't have friends, I have coworkers and family.


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

i’ve been nonstop nauseous for days now, this is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 31, 2020)

I have this consistent cough whenever I've been working in my room. I dusted it recently but it didn't seem to help. I can't figure out what it is...


----------



## Bugs (Jul 31, 2020)

Just moved into a new flat, never lived in a place I had to pay the bills at before... It's scary. I keep worrying that I've forgotten to set up a bill payment.

Also, I'm really frustrated because a game just came out that I really want AND the new update for New Horizons, but I won't get internet in my new place until the 6th of August so I can't download either of them.... I've considered bringing my switch to work to download the update at least, but even then I won't be able to visit the dream towns


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

My foot HURTS


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 31, 2020)

One of my purple passion stalks is STILL not perking up after I watered it. I think as my last ditch effort to revive it I'll put it neary window so it can get more sun. It says it's a medium light plant, and the two other stalks are fine now but that one stalk just isn't perking up, it's really limp and the leaves are almost curling up. I'm afraid of overwatering it cause I already had to water it like three times, two times more than normal.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2020)

cramps :,,,,(


----------



## oak (Jul 31, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> One of my purple passion stalks is STILL not perking up after I watered it. I think as my last ditch effort to revive it I'll put it neary window so it can get more sun. It says it's a medium light plant, and the two other stalks are fine now but that one stalk just isn't perking up, it's really limp and the leaves are almost curling up. I'm afraid of overwatering it cause I already had to water it like three times, two times more than normal.


Hey there, I have some suggestions but who knows if I'll be right. How many time have you watered this indoor plant this week? I'd say don't water it for at least 5-7 days to let it absorb some of that water unless the dirt gets visibly dry.

I've killed so many house plants and everytime it was from me watering it too much. Also if it's just the one stalk dying & the rest is fine, it could just be the oldest part of the plant. I always pick off the dying leaves or flowers to redirect food & stamina to the healthier parts.

Sorry to ramble at you haha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

My youngest sister is driving me a bit crazy


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 31, 2020)

I have to wait a couple of months for a cosmetic procedure


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 31, 2020)

oak said:


> Hey there, I have some suggestions but who knows if I'll be right. How many time have you watered this indoor plant this week? I'd say don't water it for at least 5-7 days to let it absorb some of that water unless the dirt gets visibly dry.
> 
> I've killed so many house plants and everytime it was from me watering it too much. Also if it's just the one stalk dying & the rest is fine, it could just be the oldest part of the plant. I always pick off the dying leaves or flowers to redirect food & stamina to the healthier parts.
> 
> Sorry to ramble at you haha


 
Oh no worries I appreciate the ramble!

I tend to water it every 3-4 days, or until the plant looks droopy. It is indoor and my room varies from hot to room temp since it's so hot outside lately and I forget to turn on the AC. The very tips of the leaves are brown but it's the very tips, so far nothing else suggest is brown, not the main leaf or stalk. I've only seen one truly dead leaf that was at the bottom of the plant.


----------



## oak (Jul 31, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh no worries I appreciate the ramble!
> 
> I tend to water it every 3-4 days, or until the plant looks droopy. It is indoor and my room varies from hot to room temp since it's so hot outside lately and I forget to turn on the AC. The very tips of the leaves are brown but it's the very tips, so far nothing else suggest is brown, not the main leaf or stalk. I've only seen one truly dead leaf that was at the bottom of the plant.


Hmm well if it's just the tips of the leaves going brown then it could be too much sunlight. I wish plants could just tell us what they need lol. Making us play these guessing games.

Keep watering as you are then. I wouldn't want to mess up your plant further.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 1, 2020)

3 days in of work and I'm feeling unnecessarily tired :[ and still 3 more to go yaaaaay


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2020)

Mail customs people being the most incompetent people alive.

1. I sent in proof/value specification earlier this week and you haven't even bothered to check that nor compare it to actual package
2. If you need more proof, I left my contact stuff in the form on your website where I sent everything in
3. It's a good idea to let me know if you need it also, I asked for the more detailed specifics but since I have to contact the Japanese shopping service for it it can take some time

**** ****.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 1, 2020)

Sometimes I get tired of myself


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 1, 2020)

This may be silly but


Spoiler: Jojo part 6 spoilers



I found out Jotaro dies in part 6 and I was literally crying over it earlier. I've stopped now but it's still extremely sad.. I literally got emotionally attached to the guy and I thought he was still alive but finding out he died was a punch in the face and it completely broke my heart. Maybe that sounds silly but I really love him man..


:c


----------



## Dim (Aug 1, 2020)

It's almost 6am and I still haven't slept. I have to get up for work in 3 hours. Why can't my mind shut off and my body stop being so restless?? ;(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 1, 2020)

xara said:


> i’ve been nonstop nauseous for days now, this is just getting ridiculous.


I know I'm a bit late but have you talked to a doctor? my doctor gave me a prescription for Promethazine and it really helps me with nausea. hopefully you get this issue sorted out and feel better soon 


This is the one time im mad that I woke up at 7:15am lmao. I was hoping to sleep in cause I finally fell asleep at like 1:30 so I basically only slept for 6 hours. oh well.

Also my dog has a bad habit of piddling when he gets really excited to see someone and my cousins house has carpeting so I keep having to make sure I take him outside. he's such a dummy lol.


----------



## Babo (Aug 1, 2020)

Lost a patient three days ago. Coudnt save him. I have to do better.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m allergic to Timothy hay


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 1, 2020)

Anxiety


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 1, 2020)

having to watch my dog like a hawk constantly so I can make sure he doesn't pee on the carpet


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2020)

It bothers me that Nintendo isn’t updating their sales information on the last day of July. I’m not going to wait until August 7th to see the updated sales report. They already did this with May.

But on the bright side, it’s feeling cool outside. And it’s Texas in the month of August. Last August was too hot. And the heat wave continued to September when it’s not supposed to happen.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 1, 2020)

I can't believe I'm going to complain about this, but I think I really have too many games at this point. With Xbox Game Pass combined with all my previous consoles + games it just feels like I can't pick anything whenever the weekend comes around and end up playing the same stuff.


----------



## seularin (Aug 1, 2020)

ep. 19283 of rin complaining about volleyball, one of my coaches have no respect for females


----------



## petaI (Aug 1, 2020)

redacted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

I feel like I'm missing out on a lot whenever I take a break from the internet even though I really need the break


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2020)

Tired.  Bored.  Feels like everyone I know keeps repeating the same stuff to me every day, just in slightly different ways.  Want my life to change but also don’t at the same time.

I think I need a vacation.


----------



## Dim (Aug 1, 2020)

Spoiler



I do something nice for you and you call me the R word for no reason. I'm so sick of being called that!!  >:[


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 1, 2020)

Man, I'm anxious. I just filled out a form explaining my need to live on campus. I'm scared that they'll decline my request. I mean, I did what I could; I filled out the form, and I also talked to my admissions counselor. They'll announce their decisions the week after this coming one.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

lmao I suck at hunger games hosting


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 1, 2020)

i mean i cant self diagnose myself here and im not gonna go to a doctor anytime soon bc finance issues but this better not be a migraine 

like the left side of my temple hurts along with some pressure in my left eye


----------



## Dim (Aug 1, 2020)

My worries and fears are REALLY starting to get the best of me...


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Feeling irritable today, my thing probably showed up which could be the reason why.


----------



## Zane (Aug 1, 2020)

miserable miserable headache


----------



## Neb (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm even lonelier than usual, but I don't feel like talking to any of my friends.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 1, 2020)

Stomach suddenly is super bloaty and i feel sorta nauseated


----------



## winter notes (Aug 1, 2020)

My enrollment for university is still on October and I'm looking at the organizations offered in my uni and I'm both excited and overwhelmed at how many organizations there are. Coming from a small, provincial area and going to a more urbanized area for uni is both so cool and terrifying.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2020)

I should be asleep right now. but instead I just spent the last hour (and a half possibly) listening to a conversation that I had no part in, constantly thinking "man I wish someone would talk to me."

that's one of the mice things about being at home. my mom understands that I like to talk but I can't initiate a conversation (nor can I nudge my way into an existing conversation) so if I'm just standing there she will ask me whats up. ofc here they don't know that so I just stood in one place like a block of wood, prob looking stupid cause I wasn't saying anything.

idk I need someone to talk to, but that only seems to happen if the person I'm with has absolutely no one else to talk to. I know im not really interesting but good lord they could at least try to say something to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

mail company not responding.. at least my shirts are moving.

also i hate the 5 order limit in AC games like come on...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> mail company not responding.. at least my shirts are moving.
> 
> also i hate the 5 order limit in AC games like come on...


Responded to this post in the other thread somehow.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

seems like that mariya takeuchi algorithm crap is on again .. wow


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 2, 2020)

More anxiety about work


----------



## Soigne (Aug 2, 2020)

have to work 9 days straight also there was a RAT sniffing my hair last night?! and i watched it run out of my room after i freaked out and literally no one believes me i'll just kms i hate it here


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 2, 2020)

My grandmother just called and asked if I wanted a kitten. Apparently it's feral, hates being handled, and has never used a litter box. But it's half the size of its littermates, gets swatted away by its mother, and is just all around pathetic looking. I have a dog. Money isn't exactly flowing freely atm. I can't take the risk of this thing infecting me with a bite or a scratch or passing parasites to the dog. She knows these things. But she _feels bad_ for it, and freaking misery loves company I guess because she felt the need to ask. Now I'm in a terrible head space and crying because I can't take care of this cat and I feel bad too.


----------



## oak (Aug 2, 2020)

I had a party last night and woke up to a bowl of puke on my coffee table. I just bought that bowl last week & now I think I gotta throw it out lmao. I don't have the guts to dump it out and clean it ugh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I feel like I'm missing out on a lot whenever I take a break from the internet even though I really need the break


Same so I just don't..
But I should :c


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 2, 2020)

I keep flaking out on lessons and making excuses because I haven’t practiced and I know I shouldn’t do that and honestly I feel like my teacher is annoyed. I forgot that today was the lesson and said I was sick (which I am a little) and I feel really bad


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2020)

I had a migraine :/ probably need to spend less time on video games...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

Dunno if it's twitter or just certain forums but twitter sure breaks their own image urls in most browsers...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm not ready to go back to work tomorrow. My coworker just left on Friday which made me feel depressed for multiple reasons. It's always hard seeing someone leave and start a new chapter in their life because I want to do that myself instead of feeling stuck in a rut.

Also, on a different note I am mad at myself for being a bad friend at times. I am just awful at messaging and haven't sent my friend a message in almost a month. I know he has a family to take care of, but the repeated times of him having to cancel, not show up, or be late to our gaming sessions just really bottled up over time. When we actually do get to play it's like an hour at most with constant mic complications and family interruptions. I don't know, I guess I just got really tired of it and am afraid to talk to him because I am afraid of him asking for another game session. He's a really good guy overall. I don't need to play games with him to be his friend. I should just talk to him again. I just don't have an excuse why I didn't message him for so long.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 2, 2020)

Soigne said:


> have to work 9 days straight also there was a RAT sniffing my hair last night?! and i watched it run out of my room after i freaked out and literally no one believes me i'll just kms i hate it here


oh god I thought 6 days in a row was bad. Good luck!! Hopefully it will be over quick enough!

I'm so clumsy...I've got scrapes and cuts all over my hands, a burn that's still healing from last week, random bruises and now I just burnt my elbow at work?? Who tf burns their elbow ffs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 3, 2020)

Man, you know you're a really sweet and adorable friend of mine. I guess it comes with it being a close friend and all, but gosh darn it you can be bothersome at times .-. You are naive... to a fault, even. Like jesus ****ing christ man. Listen I love ya but gdi lmfao


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I was doing something and you distracted me! Jeez..
Give people a break when they‘re doing something.
I’m so irritated.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 3, 2020)

I have to stay up all night to watch over my laptop to update. I will be tired in the morning, so here I am right now at 12 am being sleepy and decide to talk on belltree because what is there else to do now besides watching a update installing that's taking very long. I might as well watch some youtube too then.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 3, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm so clumsy...I've got scrapes and cuts all over my hands, a burn that's still healing from last week, random bruises and now I just burnt my elbow at work?? Who tf burns their elbow ffs


LITERALLY after posting this and going back to work after my break I burn myself again hgsfehdhsjsh

why am i like this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Hrnnng I pulled an idiotic move of not wearing my retainer consistently and now whenever I do it gives me an intense ache and I can barely last the whole night with it in.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 3, 2020)

Can't stay awake today.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Dizzy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

"lol we're gonna forward this to the ppl handling customs fees on your package"

yeah how about releasing it too s i g h


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 3, 2020)

My toothbrush decided to shed a bristle while I was brushing my teeth and it somehow got jammed between my teeth and boy it sure ain't coming out. I've tried everything I could but it isn't budging. Kinda worried I'll swallow it on accident when it does come loose.​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> My toothbrush decided to shed a bristle while I was brushing my teeth and it somehow got jammed between my teeth and boy it sure ain't coming out. I've tried everything I could but it isn't budging. Kinda worried I'll swallow it on accident when it does come loose.​


Try mouth rinse/flossing thread maybe?

Also booooiii why do I have to teach that dude reservations I'm gonna lose my balls lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 3, 2020)

I think my purple passion plant is dying to the point that I can't revive it. It was looking droopy last night so I watered it and this morning its suuuuuper drooping. The leaves are turning brown at the tips and curling up on itself. I can't put it outside cause the sun will literally burn it like it did with my flamingo flower. Maybe I can put it under the patio? But if it's lack of sun why it is acting like it needs water so bad? If a plant needs more sun won't it just not grow as fast? Google also doesn't help it keep straying to passion flower.

Also the system update for my phone makes the keyboard look so stupid I don't like it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Hrnnng I pulled an idiotic move of not wearing my retainer consistently and now whenever I do it gives me an intense ache and I can barely last the whole night with it in.


I managed to wear it all night, but now my teeth really hurt.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

lolol "face mask scientist" articles be totally contradictory in their research /facepalm/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 3, 2020)

I might have to be put on a heart monitor for my heart palpitations, and the thought of it is so scary. I'm familiar with the heart monitors but it's been so long since I needed to be put on one... ;; I'm just really worried it could be something life-threatening? Although I read online that heart palpitations are rarely linked to heart conditions, but still.. I'm scared​


----------



## pochy (Aug 3, 2020)

Spoiler



i cant sleep anymore because i wake up shivering like crazy and having cold sweat even though i'm extremely tired.. my head drops bc i'm so tired and then the shivers rip me awake the second after. this usually lasts for ~6 hours until the exhaustion takes over and i fall asleep at 5am.
even when i'm wearing warm clothes and am bundled up in bed it happens


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 3, 2020)

nodice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think you have a fever?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 3, 2020)

I’ve had a headache ALL day so far (it’s been 8+ hours since I woke up). I get headaches pretty often but it doesn’t always ruin my entire day like this. I took medicine, drank water, drank coffee, ate food, took a nap, took a shower, took medicine again, idk what else I can do lol. I had planned on working on an art commission, as well as work on my cafe in ACNH today, but I cannot do either.


----------



## pochy (Aug 3, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you think you have a fever?


might be, it's probably a strong one because i've never had actual cold sweat and shivers during a fever before lol . i just wish it didn't happen whenever i try to fall asleep


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 3, 2020)

I just let out a yell of relief. I _finally_ managed to pick enough classes to meet the 4 credit requirement for 1st semester LOL 

I'm pretty sure I've been here for an hour or so trying to decide which classes to take. Hope that's not just me. Anyways, I'm glad I'm ****ing starting this. Gonna meet with my advisor on Wednesday.


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2020)

Tropical storm hits tomorrow and I have to work fml


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I feel sore


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

we're out of eggs


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Medical.



Should've gone to the hospital, but it's 1:30am, I don't drive and have no one I could ask. So I took matters into my own hands by doing the procedure myself. Not clever at all. I'm in a lot of pain and the sight made my stomach turn. Will have to go get it seen to tomorrow when I can access public transport.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Medical.
> 
> 
> 
> Should've gone to the hospital, but it's 1:30am, I don't drive and have no one I could ask. So I took matters into my own hands by doing the procedure myself. Not clever at all. I'm in a lot of pain and the sight made my stomach turn. Will have to go get it seen to tomorrow when I can access public transport.


oh gosh Vrisnem I hope you're okay  Hopefully you can find a way there! Get better soon!

--

I feel real nauseous and dizzy...idk if I took my medication last night, so I took some just a while ago and now I've probably overdosed lmao

Also I'm annoyed since I've been working so much that I've missed out on applying for a couple jobs, plus a whole bunch of other stuff I need/want to do.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Been about an hour and half since I had to do that. Some improvement but still uncomfortable. 

Also, please don't refer to me by an old username.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Been about an hour and half since I had to do that. Some improvement but still uncomfortable.
> 
> Also, please don't refer to me by an old username.


oops sorry, edited my post!

good to hear that you're doing slightly better. I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2020)

i can't get these horrible thoughts out of my head, its been like this for 2 weeks now when will it end


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I keep flaking out on lessons and making excuses because I haven’t practiced and I know I shouldn’t do that and honestly I feel like my teacher is annoyed. I forgot that today was the lesson and said I was sick (which I am a little) and I feel really bad


I really feel this, I'm a piano performance major in college and sometimes I just want to take a break from practicing. I gotta go back to school in like 3 weeks and I haven't practiced at all over summer break lol. usually teachers are pretty understanding though, I've had weeks where I just couldn't practice piano either because I was sick or super busy. it's best to be honest with them.

-------
my dog threw up on the bed in here. when my cousins let him outside they don't watch and make sure he doesn't eat any grass/leaves/bark and so he hacked up a bunch of grass and leaf particles on the bed. that's really irritating to me, although I know they prob didn't understand that he would have a reaction like that (most dogs aren't really bothered with eating grass but my dog always throws up when he eats grass n stuff, hence why I watch him when he's outside). I guess I'll have to let them know to keep a closer eye on him when he's out there.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 3, 2020)

The humidity is very draining.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Medical.
> 
> 
> 
> Should've gone to the hospital, but it's 1:30am, I don't drive and have no one I could ask. So I took matters into my own hands by doing the procedure myself. Not clever at all. I'm in a lot of pain and the sight made my stomach turn. Will have to go get it seen to tomorrow when I can access public transport.


Hardcore is one of the words that come to mind.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

can I please look at wakfu memes without any ships 

it sounds dumb but I hate looking at anything and seeing ships everywhere when I'm looking for something else.


----------



## SirSean (Aug 3, 2020)

This virus is really testing my patience to the maximum. I wish I had something to look forward too soon.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2020)

Love having to do chores and stuff for my parents and then not having the energy or motivation to work on my own personal projects and responsibilities


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> Love having to do chores and stuff for my parents and then not having the energy or motivation to work on my own personal projects and responsibilities


why do you have to do so many chores?
Just asking because if it's taking that long it seems like too much


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Hardcore is one of the words that come to mind.


One of the other staff said something similar when I gave them the details of what I did.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why do you have to do so many chores?
> Just asking because if it's taking that long it seems like too much



It's not exactly that I have so many chores but it's more of constantly being told to do things everyday or being forced to that demotivate me to want to do anything else productive


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2020)

^^literally me at home all the time. I can't wait to move into my dorm this semester lol, my parents bombard me with stuff all the time and it just sucks so much.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Having a big mood


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Not ready for school in a few weeks
I can imagine myself drowning in school stuff already even if it’s just at home now, it’s just like being stuck in a maze.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm getting so agitated with everything at work. Yet I've still got stuff on the next two days and all I want to do is stay at home....


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

there are 2 threads for complimenting the above user, and the word "compliment" is spelled wrong in the title on both of them


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> there are 2 threads for complimenting the above user, and the word "compliment" is spelled wrong in the title on both of them


I’ve never noticed it before and now it irks me lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> there are 2 threads for complimenting the above user, and the word "compliment" is spelled wrong in the title on both of them


Please report duplicate threads in future. If I didn't happen to check this thread I wouldn't have seen this! I've closed one thread and fixed the spelling on the one I've left open.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 4, 2020)

I wish I could stop looking at covid-19 studies. I keep searching for answers but I'm not smart enough for this and it just leaves me frustrated.

I guess I'll try to pry myself away from this all and play some NH. It's just not productive or good for me to try to understand fancy science talk and laboratory terms.​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

My co-workers literally talking about mental (un)health during the break and I was a bit too tired to engage properly in their discussion yet they think I'm mad at them like.. uh okay sorry I sat down beside you quiet can I have some tired-time lol :/ also it wasn't much other space around and i didn't even listen to it properly nor said anything other than 'hi' to them


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I wish I could stop looking at covid-19 studies. I keep searching for answers but I'm not smart enough for this and it just leaves me frustrated.
> 
> I guess I'll try to pry myself away from this all and play some NH. It's just not productive or good for me to try to understand fancy science talk and laboratory terms.​


What exactly are you trying to figure out? I may be able to provide some insight. I used to work in a laboratory that handled COVID-19 samples and wrote a paper on diagnostic methods for the virus.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What exactly are you trying to figure out? I may be able to provide some insight. I used to work in a laboratory that handled COVID-19 samples and wrote a paper on diagnostic methods for the virus.



Would you mind if I DM'd you about it? I don't want to clog the thread up.​


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Would you mind if I DM'd you about it? I don't want to clog the thread up.​


Of course.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Talking about covid, I love how some scientists cite contradictory reports about things just because they are desperate to get certain things out. Lol. That's not how it work and if they say themselves they can't do something because it'd require unethical studies or just doesn't work as effectively just shut it lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 4, 2020)

shut up ‘classically abby’ noone wants to hear why you came out as conservative and how you think women should dress modestly


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> shut up ‘classically abby’ noone wants to hear why you came out as conservative and how you think women should dress modestly


i dont know who this is but they seem to need help


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 4, 2020)

It doesn’t hurt to update the sales reports, Nintendo. You used to do this at the end of the month on the first month every three months. What’s up with the delay?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Lmao rabid demonstrating people want people to wear face masks... Lol that is not how it works.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Not ready for school in a few weeks
> I can imagine myself drowning in school stuff already even if it’s just at home now, it’s just like being stuck in a maze.


^^^^^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 4, 2020)

So many calls at work today... Having trouble keeping up.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Upset and sad and worried about my best friend. I hate seeing him so sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

I really hope they fix the reservation policies, it's not sustainable having like 4-6 wagon-shelves of them in the end per day and half of the people don't even pick their stuff up, while it's free to place a reservation due to Covid-19. Honestly if you're not gonna come for a week then don't place it.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 4, 2020)

Really dumb but I start to feel annoyed when someone tries too hard to cater to my interests too much to the point that they’re forcing themselves. I love my mom, but I don’t really think she’s too onboard with me liking/watching anime, learning Japanese, or playing Japanese games. Every time she shoes me something new, it always has to do with Japanese things, cats, etc. I feel like she’s forcing herself to show that she’s okay with it when she’s not. Whenever I go too deep into detail to tell her about Japanese culture, anime, or food, she always has to point out how “weird“ it all is and if I’m going to be liked/attractive, I need to stop “acting too Asian” to avoid being too different and like a weaboo. I’m literally half Asian first of all, and I’m not trying to act “Asian” or “Japanese”, I just happen to like Japanese culture while still keeping in touch with my own Chinese/American roots. My mom has suggested for me to get plastic surgery for my nose (which is flat and I’ve inherited from my Asian mother) and even my dad thought that was absurd. I’m also introverted and shy, so maybe my mom is confused about that. Now I try not to mention anything Japanese anymore. I was never raised speaking Chinese or learning about the culture, and it almost makes me feel like I’m “betraying” it.
Today, it was something dumb, and my mom said “Have the Japanese cartoons poisoned your mind” about me being too sensitive about something. There are other things too, but now it seems like I’m just complaining.
I hope I didn’t offend anyone, and mods, you can delete this if you want if something I said broke any of the rules.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I got reminded of one of my cats that died from the whole situation with my best friends dog and I'm even more depressed now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> there are 2 threads for complimenting the above user, and the word "compliment" is spelled wrong in the title on both of them


this really irritates me too. there is a big difference between a compliment (kind words about something/someone else) and a complement (a thing that goes well with another thing). people need to learn to spell lmao.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Please report duplicate threads in future. If I didn't happen to check this thread I wouldn't have seen this! I've closed one thread and fixed the spelling on the one I've left open.


oh thank GOD you are a saint Vrisnem lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Bit down on some cold hard chocolate

I heard a crunch and a bit of pain,

That tooth is bleeding


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Bit down on some cold hard chocolate
> 
> I heard a crunch and a bit of pain,
> 
> That tooth is bleeding


Oh crap are you okay??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh crap are you okay??


my stupid butt kept eating the chocolate and bit down again 

Theres blood coming from the top so I'm worried now


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> my stupid butt kept eating the chocolate and bit down again
> 
> Theres blood coming from the top so I'm worried now


Oh gosh you better stop
You need to tell your mom


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh gosh you better stop
> You need to tell your mom


my mom is in Vegas ditching me 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

also guess I gotta tell my brother or something


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 4, 2020)

I want synth music to make a comeback.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Bit down on some cold hard chocolate
> 
> I heard a crunch and a bit of pain,
> 
> That tooth is bleeding


I think the crunch was the chocolate thankfully

my tooth isn't moving like a loose one and there's no crack or anything so should be okay...?


----------



## Neb (Aug 4, 2020)

Being sick during a hot Summer day is not my idea of a great day.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2020)

Lol, I basically slept all day.  Woke up in the afternoon and then took a nap soon afterwards.  Life just isn’t exciting anymore.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Lol, I basically slept all day.  Woke up in the afternoon and then took a nap soon afterwards.  Life just isn’t exciting anymore.


i feel this


----------



## Balverine (Aug 5, 2020)

I was going to go visit my out of state friend in a couple of weeks, thinking we had it all planned out, only to find out that she didn't even remember what dates we had agreed on, despite acknowledging it every time I mentioned it
so she didn't take off work for it and doesn't know if she can, and I don't know the next time I can take off work

this was the one thing I was looking forward to, and now I don't even know when/if I'll be able to go. I'm a bit mad at her because of the number of times I mentioned it and the fact that she agreed with me every time I mentioned it, but still flaked out

just super bummed about it, I guess


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 5, 2020)

I almost want to call the cops on my crackhead neighbor.


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

I am a terrible child. Complaining to my father that my mother won't let me buy her dinner.  

*EDIT*: I'm dying. My Dad just showed up out of nowhere. I haven't seen him since early June. When I asked why he was here he said, "I heard there is a free dinner going!  " Can't stop laughing. RIP my wallet.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Trying to grab a ticket for the_ Funeral Parade of Roses_ screening on the 14th but seems they broke that one occasion when trying to get a ticket on the site....


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I want synth music to make a comeback.


Plenty of good modern artists in the genre! Synthpop/darkwave/etc makes up the bulk of what I listen to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2020)

don't ****ing tell me how to raise my dog
-___-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I want synth music to make a comeback.


yes pls I love synthpop/synthwave/eurobeat


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

there were some good 80s synthpop but eurobeat no thanks lol

also update i eventually got a ticket god bless


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

My Dad's been here four hours and already I'm reminded of everything about him that annoys me.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

Headache, my dad is mowing the lawn, and my dog is barking at it nonstop


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Somethings up with my headphones. The sound is muffled. I changed the output settings but it's still muffled. I don't know what could've caused this, but these are my only "working" pair.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 5, 2020)

I hate being on HDHD medication, but it’s helped me focus so much that I’m a more attentive person when I’m on it. I’ve gotten so much done and I’m becoming a better version of myself. But I can’t sleep unless I’m exhausted anymore I was up till 3 am last night wide awake. My friend texted me in the morning because I was supposed to feed her dogs so I rushed over there in a daze because I couldn’t wake up. I honestly shouldn’t have been driving. I can’t wake up fully until I’ve taken my meds and I can’t take them until I’ve eaten something because they make me not want to eat. I just can’t win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I want synth music to make a comeback.



okay but if it does somebody revive prince


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

Spoiler



Deleted


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> snip



Hey, listen up bud - you _are_ somebody. Don't feel unaccomplished just because of the slow change - you're still hella young. You've done great ****ing things already man. I see you trying to be positive out here on the forums; you've graduated university (which is a MAJOR accomplishment); you've dealt with your personal ****; and tons more. I couldn't be more proud of you, Riley. To be fair, the pandemic does suck ass. It's making everything terrible. Don't let this slow pace make you feel worthless man. 'Cause lemma tell ya, you're the exact opposite. <3


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey, listen up bud - you _are_ somebody. Don't feel unaccomplished just because of the slow change - you're still hella young. You've done great ****ing things already man. I see you trying to be positive out here on the forums; you've graduated university (which is a MAJOR accomplishment); you've dealt with your personal ****; and tons more. I couldn't be more proud of you, Riley. To be fair, the pandemic does suck ass. It's making everything terrible. Don't let this slow pace make you feel worthless man. 'Cause lemma tell ya, you're the exact opposite. <3



Thanks, Dawn.  I suppose you’re right.  I guess it’s just one of those feelings where I don’t think I’m accomplishing things at the rate I would like to.  Never really feel like anything I accomplish is enough for me.  Thanks for your words though; I’m already starting to feel better.

Now if I can stop waking up in the middle of the night that would be great, lmao.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Plenty of good modern artists in the genre! Synthpop/darkwave/etc makes up the bulk of what I listen to.


Haven't heard of darkwave until now.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty disillusioned with my life lately.  I still only have the same job I had since May and I don’t even enjoy it that much.  I can’t drive.  I‘ve never had an SO and I’m 23, probably for good reasons.  I want to get a second job with more hours so I can move out, but the places I want to work at won’t hire me and the jobs I don’t care for are looking for people.  It’s almost as if nothing has changed in my life since I graduated from university, the only change being I’m no longer in school and I have a part time job at the moment.  I’m sick of this virus and just pretty sick with my life lately and that it doesn’t seem to change at all.  Probably because I’m next to worthless as a human being.  Always being in the shadows of friends I’ve made and then having past friends both IRL and online take advantage of my loyalty and use me.  I’m sick of being used and I won’t tolerate it anymore.  I want to be somebody.


Take your meds.


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Just bothered by news


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

One of my co-workers quitting tomorrow  Gonna miss him.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2020)

I have to go back home tomorrow evening and I just really don't want to


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Take your meds.



Don’t know how “taking my meds” is magically going to solve all my life problems, but hey, thanks anyway.


----------



## Neb (Aug 6, 2020)

I accidentally sat on my glasses and now I have to wait a few weeks to get replacements.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

What if I'm not overthinking things and people at school actually hate me


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

Depression is awful. I feel like I am wasting my life away


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2020)

life feels ****ty sometimes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> life feels ****ty sometimes


I was just thinking this


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Why do I have a hard time accepting myself
Even though I'm greatful for everything I have, its just that I'm never fully glad.
Just don't copy my quote


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

I keep falling into a daydreaming rabbit hole

my life is just getting stressful and it's gotten to where I'd rather live in a fantasy world than real life 

I don't like doing anything anymore and I want to curl up and go to sleep all the time


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

one of my tumblr posts has over 40 thousand notes and it's annoying to check my notifs and see that same post... again .. and again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> one of my tumblr posts has over 40 thousand notes and it's annoying to check my notifs and see that same post... again .. and again


o what post


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> o what post


it's an animal crossing post ! specifically a letter marina sent me when i had her on my island and i edited a bit and it just gained a bunch of notes out of nowhere


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 7, 2020)

It's annoying how I'll be nice at work and help with stuff outside the scope of my job, but then the people will keep coming back about stuff I have no idea about. It's not super bad, but one guy just over complicates the hell out of things and I dread his emails. Also some of my coworkers not doing their work. I'll admit, I have been playing my Switch frequently since we're working at home, but I ALWAYS make sure to do my work first. 



Sulky said:


> one of my tumblr posts has over 40 thousand notes and it's annoying to check my notifs and see that same post... again .. and again



I wonder if that's why so many of those popular posts have deleted accounts... probably tired of seeing the notification.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Don’t know how “taking my meds” is magically going to solve all my life problems, but hey, thanks anyway.


(yeah that was slightly uncalled for)
If only there was a medicine that could make everything easier. I think we all need it 


I have to go home today. I really don't want to. this week just flew by, it was a great time even tho I was the only one visiting. just thinking about going home is making me tear up.


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Acid reflux is the worst. Been almost 10hrs of discomfort and meds just aren't helping.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Lmao, I love how twitter/facebook image urls are considering tracking cookies. Good game giving away yourselves.


----------



## oak (Aug 7, 2020)

Spoiler



Well my friend called me saying he was suicidal so I drove an hour to go pick him up and bring him to the hopsital. I'm actually relieved he reached out this time cause last time he climbed up the side of a bridge to jump off and some old lady walking her dog talked to him until he came down. I wasn't allowed to go into the hospital with him cause of covid so I hope he doesn't try and bail. He's already been texting me talking about walking out ffffff- I don't know what to do if he leaves cause he has attempted to take his life so many times since we became friends a decade ago and he looks to me for answers. I clearly have no answers to anything ever so I feel hopeless and idk how to fix the situation.

Also I drove home afterwards and now I'm all weird and detached from myself. Then my landlord showed up unannounced to drop off rental increase paperwork and I'm like dang, why today world. He could have showed up any day but today. At least the rental increase won't go into effect until December.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2020)

^staff pls give us a sad react, im so sorry about all that 

I'm so tired and irritated cause I know that school is starting again soon and I'm just so tired of school. I'm tired of it. it's pretty disappointing that the school system here can alienate so many students and caters only to those who apparently enjoy being tortured to death with schoolwork. I've gone through so many semesters of bs and I know im getting close to the end but I wish it could've already been all over.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 7, 2020)

God, this is infuriating. I've been trying to reach the church lately to request assistance for a family member of mine, who has schizophrenic tendencies. Everyone views her as a pious and super religious and helpful person, but man oh man they don't even ****ing know or just ignore it. Literally, this person kneels on a rock and has said that demons hit and throw her against the wall. I've messaged the church through their website, gave them my ****ing email and phone number, repeatedly called them several times. I've just now called them and recorded a message asking assistance. Why is my family so ****ing dense about mental health like its REAL


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> (yeah that was slightly uncalled for)
> If only there was a medicine that could make everything easier. I think we all need it



Yeah, I realize now that I probably overreacted quite a bit.  I feel really bad about it and it has been one of the things on my mind today.  Whenever I end up saying or doing something that‘s out of character for me it just makes me feel awful afterwards.  I think I misinterpreted it as well.  Ugh.  I apologize for that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2020)

my mom: "you have no street smarts"

Also my mom: *never let me go outside and just hang out with friends, kept me stuck inside p much my entire childhood. luckily never found out about the times I was able to sneak out with a friend and go to a park without her knowing*


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2020)

feel like im going to be terrible at being an adult


----------



## rianne (Aug 7, 2020)

Hormonal acne breakouts.


----------



## Dim (Aug 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Hxhchdgsgshgsgsvdg 
*intrusive thoughts and panic attacks r fun*


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 7, 2020)

I was eating a popsicle and it was too cold. Popsicle got stuck to my face took some skin with it ouch


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I was eating a popsicle and it was too cold. Popsicle got stuck to my face took some skin with it ouch


Yeowchie :0 are you ok?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Yeowchie :0 are you ok?


Yea I’ll be alright. Just hurts a little


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2020)

I need to go to the dentist... but haven't formally been in 3 years (yikes I know)  My back teeth have been hurting lately after I eat cold/sweet foods. It might just be sensitivity but I'm afraid of what they'll say about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Acid reflux is the worst. Been almost 10hrs of discomfort and meds just aren't helping.


Someone said it's international beer day.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I need to go to the dentist... but haven't formally been in 3 years (yikes I know) My back teeth have been hurting lately after I eat cold/sweet foods. It might just be sensitivity but I'm afraid of what they'll say about it.


Same, I was supposed to go last year but they never called back when I couldn't book a time I could go and they changed it so I had to tell them I had to go at a later. I should probably call them but considering the expenses and what they're gonna I think I'm alright lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 8, 2020)

i'm just fed up with so many things right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm just fed up with so many things right now. i have the incredible urge to message the people who sent me into a mental spiral over the summer, and let them have a piece of my mind about how awful they are, but what's the point? they couldn't have cared less if i was dead. in fact, i'm starting to honestly think they all plotted together in hopes to get me to a point of mental instability where i'd never be able to recover. no one has ever made it so clear that they wanted to destroy me before, but these people who lied to me about caring about me, loving me, and gaslighted me repeatedly... wow. to think, i would have done anything for them, and this is the thanks i get.


Damn  My advice would be that you just stop care about them and focus on the healing and therapy that you might need. Such people are definitely not worth wasting anything down to braincells on.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 8, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm just fed up with so many things right now. i have the incredible urge to message the people who sent me into a mental spiral over the summer, and let them have a piece of my mind about how awful they are, but what's the point? they couldn't have cared less if i was dead. in fact, i'm starting to honestly think they all plotted together in hopes to get me to a point of mental instability where i'd never be able to recover. no one has ever made it so clear that they wanted to destroy me before, but these people who lied to me about caring about me, loving me, and gaslighted me repeatedly... wow. to think, i would have done anything for them, and this is the thanks i get.


Manipulation and cruel behavior are the absolute worst. I am so sorry to hear that you've been dealing with this kind of behavior for so long. You are SO strong. I wouldn't spend anymore time on them. Try to focus on moving forward and finding things (and people) that will bring you feelings of comfort. Reach out anytime! ❤


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2020)

YouTube, just because I watched one video on a particular channel/topic doesn’t really mean I want to watch more of it. It’s annoying.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

I want to dye my hair, but I also don't want to dye my hair


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

Uh...
Something that's bothering me is...
well...
can't really sleep. I've been having nightmares about things...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> YouTube, just because I watched one video on a particular channel/topic doesn’t really mean I want to watch more of it. It’s annoying.


Yeah also that dumb Mariya Takeuchi funk song that keeps popping up in suggestions just casue someone ****ed up algorithms.. is there some way to block a certain video lol


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah also that dumb Mariya Takeuchi funk song that keeps popping up in suggestions just casue someone ****ed up algorithms.. is there some way to block a certain video lol


idk...
maybe watch something of a different topic, to get rid of suggested?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> idk...
> maybe watch something of a different topic, to get rid of suggested?


I did that like all night last night actually but yeah someone ****ed with youtube so it keeps getting up lol, I think best you can do is report why it's up lol


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I did that like all night last night actually but yeah someone ****ed with youtube so it keeps getting up lol, I think best you can do is report why it's up lol


possibly. you could report the video and it should be out?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> possibly. you could report the video and it should be out?


Yeah, or at least so they take out the algorithm stuff from it. I don't like the song and the picture on the video is really annoying to see all the time.

Apparently it was down for some time but now it got up again :/


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, or at least so they take out the algorithm stuff from it. I don't like the song and the picture on the video is really annoying to see all the time.
> 
> Apparently it was down for some time but now it got up again :/


yOuTuBe
someone certainly ruined the YouTube algorithm...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> yOuTuBe
> someone certainly ruined the YouTube algorithm...


They did. I can listen to like, 40s jazz or 60s pop and it comes up all the time, like okay... :/


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> They did. I can listen to like, 40s jazz or 60s pop and it comes up all the time, like okay... :/


OI
Someone needs to fix that...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> OI
> Someone needs to fix that...


Yeah I guess youtube love a good ol meme


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 8, 2020)

/.0./
\.0.\


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 8, 2020)

It’s very hot today I just wanna eat ice cream all day


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 8, 2020)

I terraformed one part of my town weirdly for the cafe event and forgot to turn my photo in ;-;


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

I feel like my body is in constant state of changes, one day I feel skinny and the other I feel like my stomach is sticking out too much, like why u gotta be like that??? Make up your mind???


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 8, 2020)

Why did you think it was a good idea to NOT tell me company was gonna be over, like, ya know, yesterday maybe? Why did you tell me this literally minutes after I woke up and the company is already here?
\°□°\


----------



## xara (Aug 8, 2020)

i’m literally  this close to flinging myself off the balcony


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Feeling guilty for all sorts of stuff


----------



## rianne (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Feeling guilty for all sorts of stuff


Always remember that you can only be responsible for yourself and your actions, not others'. It is someone else's choice of how they respond/react and sometimes they pin blame on others to avoid owning up to their choices, they're ashamed, projecting, etc.

In any case, I hope that feeling subsides and you feel at peace soon.


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2020)

Stomach’s just been off the past few weeks. Is it anxiety?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2020)

My bike was stolen along with my bike bag, which had my wallet (cards, ID) and keys in. Oh and my ID had my address on it along with my keys so now Im paranoid someone’s gonna break in until I can get the locks fixed.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Damn  My advice would be that you just stop care about them and focus on the healing and therapy that you might need. Such people are definitely not worth wasting anything down to braincells on.





Mairmalade said:


> Manipulation and cruel behavior are the absolute worst. I am so sorry to hear that you've been dealing with this kind of behavior for so long. You are SO strong. I wouldn't spend anymore time on them. Try to focus on moving forward and finding things (and people) that will bring you feelings of comfort. Reach out anytime! ❤


thank you both so much :'( <3 it's honestly been a struggle to move on from those people, but i slowly but surely am!! last night, i kind of just got caught up in thinking about everything, and it made me a lil bit bitter about the situation. at the end of the day, i've realized my worth and how i'm undeserving of the treatment that they gave me, and making progress in forgetting all about them. thank u both for replying, seriously <3 it means so much to me


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> My bike was stolen along with my bike bag, which had my wallet (cards, ID) and keys in. Oh and my ID had my address on it along with my keys so now Im paranoid someone’s gonna break in until I can get the locks fixed.


That’s just awful. Can’t believe someone would go and do this. Hope you get you stuff back somehow... 

Wait wow they have your address now too? That’s very serious, I’d keep a bat with you or something to defend yourself with. If they were kind enough they’d simply return everything to you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2020)

wow if there was any doubt before about me hating my life and thinking I'm better off dead, it's gone now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 8, 2020)

Not well with the tummy.


----------



## rianne (Aug 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wow if there was any doubt before about me hating my life and thinking I'm better off dead, it's gone now.


Just know that if you want to talk, my inbox is open to you okay? <3 Sending well wishes your way.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 8, 2020)

They messed up my schedule big time... Still waiting for a reply from the college to ask for a higher placement in math so...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2020)

legit I'm just layin here freezing to death cause I don't have the physical or mental energy to reach over and turn off my AC, or pull a blanket over me. just being home has been such a burden on my well-being.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

Spoiler










i don’t think my sister took the hint- she’s gonna be so shocked when I come out lmaoooo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



She- she changed my contact info-


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm worried about so many people. I can't do anything about it, though.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Overthinking things to trick myself into seeming like a worthless person who contributes nothing to society and was probably an accident no one wants to be associated with? _Sure is fun._


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Overthinking things to trick myself into seeming like a worthless person who contributes nothing to society and was probably an accident no one wants to be associated with? _Sure is fun._


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Overthinking things to trick myself into seeming like a worthless person who contributes nothing to society and was probably an accident no one wants to be associated with? _Sure is fun._


I do the same but you really aren't. Ever since the basement dwellers thread I've gotten closer to you and I consider you a good friend and I'm sure many others do too. You aren't worthless or useless, you're a very good person and you have a lot of people who love you❤

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Lothitine said:


> .


Same for you Loth.❤


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Overthinking things to trick myself into seeming like a worthless person who contributes nothing to society and was probably an accident no one wants to be associated with? _Sure is fun._


i think its safe to say we all feel like that sometimes, but remember you have people that do care about you and that your kindness is a great contribution to society


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I do the same but you really aren't. Ever since the basement dwellers thread I've gotten closer to you and I consider you a good friend and I'm sure many others do too. You aren't worthless or useless, you're a very good person and you have a lot of people who love you❤
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> ...





FreeHelium said:


> i think its safe to say we all feel like that sometimes, but remember you have people that do care about you and that your kindness is a great contribution to society


I'm super sorry I didn't respond earlier. I had to close out to keep myself from crying in front of my family because you guys are too sweet. I don't even know how to respond. You guys are super nice to me and I don't know why because I'm a random person on the internet. I'll try to be kinder to myself.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm super sorry I didn't respond earlier. I had to close out to keep myself from crying in front of my family because you guys are too sweet. I don't even know how to respond. You guys are super nice to me and I don't know why because I'm a random person on the internet. I'll try to be kinder to myself.


Aww, well its because you're our friend! If you ever need to talk about anything just shoot me a pm ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm super sorry I didn't respond earlier. I had to close out to keep myself from crying in front of my family because you guys are too sweet. I don't even know how to respond. You guys are super nice to me and I don't know why because I'm a random person on the internet. I'll try to be kinder to myself.


i can't leave a fellow cursedposter hanging


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Feeling irritable earlier


----------



## Neb (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m in an endless cycle of developing dumb crushes that are either unrequited or sizzle out. It’s aggravating and nothing seems to stop them.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

I feel like I'm really close to having a panic attack, a bad one too... I don't like it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I feel like I'm really close to having a panic attack, a bad one too... I don't like it


take a breather,  maybe lay down if you can. best to keep your head level with your legs/knees so you don't get light headed. also drink some water, that should help. hope you feel better soon, panic attacks are the absolute worst


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> take a breather,  maybe lay down if you can. best to keep your head level with your legs/knees so you don't get light headed. also drink some water, that should help. hope you feel better soon, panic attacks are the absolute worst


tysm for the advice, it happened while I was trying to sleep so I was laying down to begin with, crisis averted I think, my usual method of deep breathing seems to have worked


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> take a breather,  maybe lay down if you can. best to keep your head level with your legs/knees so you don't get light headed. also drink some water, that should help. hope you feel better soon, panic attacks are the absolute worst


man i wish i knew about that light headed thing before because that’s weirdly problematic for me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> man i wish i knew about that light headed thing before because that’s weirdly problematic for me


yeah I've dealt with a panic attack about four different times in my life and every time one of my symptoms was extreme lightheadedness (which can lead to passing out, luckily I've never passed out from a panic attack). feeling light headed is a result of a lack of oxygen to your brain so if you lower your head (like sitting in a chair and putting your head on or close to your knees) that can help a lot.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I've dealt with a panic attack about four different times in my life and every time one of my symptoms was extreme lightheadedness (which can lead to passing out, luckily I've never passed out from a panic attack). feeling light headed is a result of a lack of oxygen to your brain so if you lower your head (like sitting in a chair and putting your head on or close to your knees) that can help a lot.


Tysm for the tip!! That’ll help me a ton in the future ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

I missed a bunch of posts here I could have responded to because I had to deal with my own life and take care of work... but I still feel bad for missing them and not being able to help.  It’s important to take care of myself, but I want to be there for others too...  </3

Also just feeling that overconfident/cocky side of me rear its ugly head and I don’t like it one bit... I don’t want to go back to being that kind of person because that‘s not who I am.  And if I come across that way I apologize for it.

Idk, I just feel like I don‘t have enough time for my friends lately and I hate it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> thank you both so much :'( <3 it's honestly been a struggle to move on from those people, but i slowly but surely am!! last night, i kind of just got caught up in thinking about everything, and it made me a lil bit bitter about the situation. at the end of the day, i've realized my worth and how i'm undeserving of the treatment that they gave me, and making progress in forgetting all about them. thank u both for replying, seriously <3 it means so much to me


No problems <3 Hoping for all the best for you and feel free to send me a Conversation if you feel like talking in private as well


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

I let my dog outside like three times yesterday evening and last night so he could poop and both tines he just lollygagged around like an idiot so I was like fine you'll have to wait til I wake up tomorrow morning to let you out again...

But it's 6am and he just got up and l.i.t.e.r.a l l.y. had diarrhea all over my floor. and then he had the nerve to watch me clean it up. I'm running on like 2-3 hours of sleep and now my bedroom stinks so idk if I can go back to sleep now. I know it's not really his fault but god I'm so ****ing irritated.


----------



## rianne (Aug 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I missed a bunch of posts here I could have responded to because I had to deal with my own life and take care of work... but I still feel bad for missing them and not being able to help.  It’s important to take care of myself, but I want to be there for others too...  </3
> 
> Also just feeling that overconfident/cocky side of me rear its ugly head and I don’t like it one bit... I don’t want to go back to being that kind of person because that‘s not who I am.  And if I come across that way I apologize for it.
> 
> Idk, I just feel like I don‘t have enough time for my friends lately and I hate it.


<3 
You're doing great bro, don't even sweat it of what's going around onsite alright? Definitely prioritize yourself and IRL stuff. If you're self aware of being that "old" version of yourself that means you've improved and experienced personal growth. You are able to recognize when you're headed down that path and you aim to correct it before it gets out of hand. That says a lot about your integrity too.

I also know how it feels to dwell on not having enough time for friends, loved ones, etc. But at the end of the day, I have to deal with myself and as I've been told by many therapists (in a gentle reminder way, not a rude way)  — what good are you to your friends and family if you are running on empty? Recharge, regroup and be kind to yourself as much as possible. True friends will understand and not grill you for needing to detach for a bit.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Angry that I misplaced my phone
I really hate myself sometimes
Nvm


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Angry that I misplaced my phone
> I really hate myself sometimes


If it helps I do that all the time while at home. Doesn't make it better that the phone wallet I have blends in with literally everything so I really have to focus my eyes so I can find it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> If it helps I do that all the time while at home. Doesn't make it better that the phone wallet I have blends in with literally everything so I really have to focus my eyes so I can find it.


Well I finally found it, I keep having to misplace stuff sometimes for no reason


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

I feel really hungry but I don't want to eat. I honestly just want to go back to sleep, only got 3 hours and I woke up multiple times in that time-span.

it's funny, I didn't wake up in the middle if the night at all while I was away from home.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



rianne said:


> what good are you to your friends and family if you are running on empty? Recharge, regroup and be kind to yourself as much as possible.


literally everyone i know needs to hear this. i can never catch a break, like if my mind were a car it would constantly be running on gas fumes.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 9, 2020)

Nox said:


> That’s just awful. Can’t believe someone would go and do this. Hope you get you stuff back somehow...
> 
> Wait wow they have your address now too? That’s very serious, I’d keep a bat with you or something to defend yourself with. If they were kind enough they’d simply return everything to you


There’s 0 hope of me getting my stuff back. I need my bike to work though so I need to buy a new one too...
I just have the lights on all the time at night in the hall and I have somewhat barricaded the door. no one is gonna try and break in if I’m home. It was probably just some stupid kids that too my bike.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 9, 2020)

It feels like I didn’t sleep last night. I’m sure I did I remember dreaming but, I’m pretty I woke up so many times it doesn’t feel like I did. I’m exhausted today I’ve been trying to sleep more, but people are being too loud.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

rianne said:


> <3
> You're doing great bro, don't even sweat it of what's going around onsite alright? Definitely prioritize yourself and IRL stuff. If you're self aware of being that "old" version of yourself that means you've improved and experienced personal growth. You are able to recognize when you're headed down that path and you aim to correct it before it gets out of hand. That says a lot about your integrity too.
> 
> I also know how it feels to dwell on not having enough time for friends, loved ones, etc. But at the end of the day, I have to deal with myself and as I've been told by many therapists (in a gentle reminder way, not a rude way)  — what good are you to your friends and family if you are running on empty? Recharge, regroup and be kind to yourself as much as possible. True friends will understand and not grill you for needing to detach for a bit.



Thank you, rianne.  You’re 100% correct.  <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 9, 2020)

Neb said:


> I’m in an endless cycle of developing dumb crushes that are either unrequited or sizzle out. It’s aggravating and nothing seems to stop them.


That is natural.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

i prob shouldn't have gotten out of bed today. I'm so tired ;_;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2020)

my fam misinterpreting the BLM movement *****ES


----------



## Mary (Aug 9, 2020)

My dad swears you can’t get corona outside and it’s annoying me


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2020)

Another terrible day... -___-


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I missed a bunch of posts here I could have responded to because I had to deal with my own life and take care of work... but I still feel bad for missing them and not being able to help.  It’s important to take care of myself, but I want to be there for others too...  </3
> 
> Also just feeling that overconfident/cocky side of me rear its ugly head and I don’t like it one bit... I don’t want to go back to being that kind of person because that‘s not who I am.  And if I come across that way I apologize for it.
> 
> Idk, I just feel like I don‘t have enough time for my friends lately and I hate it.


pretty much came here to say the same thing :/

I've been so so busy with work and other things that I barely have ttime to spend with friends and family, both irl and online and I hate it. Or time to enjoy myself with some hobbies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> pretty much came here to say the same thing :/
> 
> I've been so so busy with work and other things that I barely have ttime to spend with friends and family, both irl and online and I hate it. Or time to enjoy myself with some hobbies.


HEWOO THERE MY FELLOW WAH
LOOK AT MY BEAUTIFUL EGGS I LOVE THEM SO MUCH ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ
HOPE ALL HAS BEEN WELL WITH YOUUUUUU <33


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm sad but I'm also mad at myself for being such a selfish and terrible friend


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

I haven't been eating much lately, probably because I know I need to lose weight and so my body is subconsciously starting to cut back on any food/drink consumption. the only issue with that is if I don't eat/drink anything it makes me get a headache. as such, I'm starting to feel a headache coming on. but I still don't feel like eating anything.


----------



## oak (Aug 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I haven't been eating much lately, probably because I know I need to lose weight and so my body is subconsciously starting to cut back on any food/drink consumption. the only issue with that is if I don't eat/drink anything it makes me get a headache. as such, I'm starting to feel a headache coming on. but I still don't feel like eating anything.


Sorry you have been dealing with this lately! I can totally relate but the longer you let yourself go without eating the harder it gets I find. Even if you have a smaller meal then normal or a snack it will help your headache and you should feel better overall.    No pressure though, let me know if you need to talk more.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

oak said:


> Sorry you have been dealing with this lately! I can totally relate but the longer you let yourself go without eating the harder it gets I find. Even if you have a smaller meal then normal or a snack it will help your headache and you should feel better overall.    No pressure though, let me know if you need to talk more.


I appreciate the advice. I'll probably start eating smaller portions multiple times throughout the day again. that's what I do when I'm in school but I've been home for months now so I've kinda had to adjust to my parents eating a lot 2-3 times a day.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

Damn you mosquitoes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Why do the covidiots (thanks whoever invented that lmao) have to ruin things? Why must they exist? It could’ve only lasted a few months but a bunch of selfish and arrogant idiots had to make it a problem. Why couldn’t they wear a mask? A small thing over the face?
School was one of the best places for me and now I don’t know when I will ever go back.
Is that selfish of me?


----------



## Soigne (Aug 9, 2020)

up and down. going through a pretty intense manic episode right now and i literally hate it


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2020)

I suck :[


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm pissed off with spotify.
For the first week the app was acting like I had premium and it was great, I got to choose whatever music I wanted and I could put stuff on loop and there were no ads
Well today it's not acting like that anymore, can't choose the fricking song I want or put anything on loop and there's ads now
This actually sucks and I'm considering uninstalling the app because of it because to listen to certain music id have to go on YouTube and it defeats the whole purpose of why I got the app.
It really sucks.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 10, 2020)

My Dad moved to another state and didn’t bother to tell me. I had to hear it from someone else. We had lunch a few weeks prior and had a nice time. I guess he didn’t feel like telling me. Now every time he texts me like everything is fine ~I don’t know I just can’t deal with his thoughtlessness.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2020)

I got a frigging migraine yeeeeee 
also there are so many things that I want to do and no motivation/energy to do any of them, so that's fun.

also also i ate too much this evening and i had to take a Promethazine pill to keep myself from being nauseated. i guess i really do need to start cutting back on my portions. i think i was eating a lot less while i was on vacation for a week and so now when I come home and I want to eat a bunch because I'm stressed/bored my body just can't handle it. really wish I could just move back to my dorm now, that would help my appetite control a lot.


----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 10, 2020)

Is it illegal for your family to post pictures of you online without your approval?... it should be!!! Swear my sister secretly has it out for me!

also all these damn people still not wearing a mask & going to the beaches!


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

i once again don’t feel well,, i’m starting to think i’m dying lmao


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

It really bothers me that I feel like I'm expected by society to hate my body because of its "flaws". Or all the "love yourself despite the flaws!!" when talking about bodies. Why are stretch marks flaws? Why is having big pores a flaw? Why is not being skinny a flaw? Why is being super skinny a flaw? Why is having small/big intimate areas a flaw? Why is acne a flaw? Why is having freckles a flaw? Why is having hips dips a flaw? Why is not having perfect proportions a flaw? Why is having body hair a flaw?
Why are these things not considered normal if they are completely normal?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)

Nevermind.  Not important.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

timezones uuu T_T hope i can catch that restock later this week


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

Also no grandma I'm not going to actually spend time with you in person.. She's 86 turning 87 later this year and I don't want her to get/give any asymptomatic ****.

also you can also be nice to call back if you're saying that in my voicemail lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2020)

please please PLEASE ACCEPT ME TO LIVE ON CAMPUS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2020)

xlisapisa said:


> also all these damn people still not wearing a mask & going to the beaches!


having to wear a mask is enough for me to not go anywhere at all, much less the beach. it's too hot/humid at the beach to wear a mask so i say just don't go there. I don't get why anyone would go somewhere that is generally crowded during a pandemic anyways.


my sleep schedule is all outta wack again, I was hoping to wake up early today so that I could spend more time at home while my dad is gone but I ended up waking up at around 1:20pm anyways. oh well, I guess I better start on dishes/cleaning.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 10, 2020)

I‘m expected to do certain things because I’m a “lady”. Why can’t anyone just mind their own business? I’m not doing “unladylike” things in public so why is it such a problem?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2020)

Alright asshats, you know what? If _that's_ the way ya'll wanna play it, then that's fine by me. I don't give a damn anymore. Obviously _you_ are always going to victimize yourself and view me as competition, and _you_ are just going to defend the living hell out of her. Teaming up to detest me? I don't wanna put up with this, and I don't HAVE to put up with this. If this is how it's gonna be, then I'll just do my own ****. I'll prove you guys wrong, because I am so sick and frustrated with you all pinning me down and telling me I'm worthless and weak. All these things like: "You can't make it! You'll never amount to anything without me!" Just you damn watch. There's a point when the sane person that gets demonized and called crazy _actually_ goes crazy, because they are fed up with it. Again, you had your ****ing chance.


----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> having to wear a mask is enough for me to not go anywhere at all, much less the beach. it's too hot/humid at the beach to wear a mask so i say just don't go there. I don't get why anyone would go somewhere that is generally crowded during a pandemic anyways.


YES my point exactly! Not to mention the beaches near me are considered hotspots. Why anyone in their right mind would be okay going to a hotspot zone is beyond me! I stay cooped up, but the number of cases & people just not giving a **** is mind-boggling.

———————————

Feeling extra insecure these days. Some days I’m fine other days I can’t even look at myself in the mirror. Doesn’t help when those close to me call it “being dramatic”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> snip


idk what happened here but I'm sending some hugs and positive vibes your way. hope everything gets better soon 



so I'm kinda worrying right now cause I need to move back to campus soon and I want to bring my dog as an emotional support animal, but the disability dept has a policy that all ESAs have to be spayed/neutered. I have my dog's appt scheduled so he can be fixed but it's not until the 25th, whereas classes start somewhere around the 20th. I can't leave him home because my parents are incapable of taking care of him (my mom physically can't handle him and my dad is always gone at work). I want to contact disability services and ask them if I could still bring him (since his surgery is gonna be a few days after I move into my dorm anyways) but I'm afraid that they're gonna tell me no because "he doesn't fit all the requirements of an ESA."

i dunno I'm just freaking out about it because I don't want to leave him home with my parents. maybe if nothing ends up working out I can just stay home (off-campus) until everything is done and his paperwork is approved, that way I can bring him to my dorm with no issue. Luckily my driving test is on the 21st so by that point I should be able to drive myself wherever I need to go (even tho I gotta buy the stupid parking pass for that, it's $150 ughhhhjfkdjfkdjfg).

basically everything is a mess rn but it's all good i'm gettin it sorted out.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 10, 2020)

One of the calls at work this guy sounded like a psychopath... He was very angry and had a deranged laugh and tone. Why is it always I get these types of people when they come in... I really, really hope I can take care of his problem because I do not want to talk to him again.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> One of the calls at work this guy sounded like a psychopath... He was very angry and had a deranged laugh and tone. Why is it always I get these types of people when they come in... I really, really hope I can take care of his problem because I do not want to talk to him again.


Ugh.. I'm sorry man, I kinda had those people IRL when I did work practice in a second hand store.. Like not dangerous but obviously that flipped 

Also hnnng hope domestic mail properly updates...


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

I want to draw, but it's so hot that I can't and it's making me angry and stressed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2020)

it's past 4:30 and I need to eat something but I don't want to. last night i was super hungry but after I ate I  felt sick for over an hour. I don't want to feel that way again so I just can't get myself to go eat. but if I don't go eat then I'll continue to have no energy to do anything I need to do (work on commissions, work on my packing list, clean the bathroom, etc).


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 10, 2020)

Random headache, and I wanted to go back to playin videogames while listening to music but headaches make that worse


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

i love having my mom drive me to the hospital because i couldn’t breathe only to find out i was likely having a panic attack


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Feeling a bit stressed lately since it’s hard for me to get back into reality after vacation....
I have pre school work and I have to study math before it starts which is a bit painful for me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Nobody will give me a dreamy egg or galaxy egg.
In all seriousness My boyfriend and I have been fighting a lot lately. I don't know why. Just today he talked about how he fears i'm cheating on him then proceeded to accuse me of cheating. Then he keeps telling me to befriend his ex because I bring her up a lot. And now he won't even talk to me. We're hot then we're cold it's yes then its no. We kiss and make up I just aaaah it's tiring. I know love we each other and I get he's bipolar but still..I hate fighting.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2020)

I hate myself for getting jealous of others. there is absolutely no need for me to be jealous but when someone gets something that I've been wanting my emotions just take over and I get so angry. and then it makes me get mad at myself for acting like such an idiot/fool.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

oh okay, jealousy comes from a lack of self esteem. it all makes perfect sense now.


seriously tho why does my self esteem have to be so ****ty.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm in terrible pain and I have no idea where this came from.. I can barely move without hurting


----------



## Neb (Aug 10, 2020)

Dwelling on the past has been affecting my habits for the past weeks. I couldn’t fall sleep until 4 A.M. last night, my diet has lacked variety, and I’m too scared to leave the apartment.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 11, 2020)

The term "mouth feel."


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

bvjdhkfjr my sister told my aunt about my second grade diary entry


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2020)

having shortness of breath really sucks,, i hate this


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 11, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> please please PLEASE ACCEPT ME TO LIVE ON CAMPUS


I'm praying for you to live on campus. Sending big positive vibes 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> HEWOO THERE MY FELLOW WAH
> LOOK AT MY BEAUTIFUL EGGS I LOVE THEM SO MUCH ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ
> HOPE ALL HAS BEEN WELL WITH YOUUUUUU <33


YESS YOUR WAH EGGS ARE VERY BEAUTIFUL  
Things have been meh, but I've had a better day today  thank yooouuu friend <33


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> -


whoa i hope you are alright??? also i hope you got accepted into campus living aaa

also Pepper in Neko Atsume like... uh you visited like thrice the same day and stayed for a second thanks obama


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 11, 2020)

**** sake, I know a lot of you have it a lot worse than here when it comes to covid, but boy am I pissed that we're going into a higher alert level. Community transmission is now a thing again. If only people could just suck it up and go through the mandatory managed isolation without doing something stupid, like using a chair to break a window so you can go for a run down to the local gas station for a pie


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 11, 2020)

Spoiler: long rant



I really hate how my dad can just...take all my money and expect me to be content with it and then have the audacity to tell me I shouldn't get a job. I know I'm not gonna get magically rich working a ****ing retail job. Do you think I'm a ****ing idiot? If I can make more money working a retail job than from social security, it doesn't matter. Besides, if I ever move out, social security won't be enough to properly sustain me. I'll need to get a job then. And my grandma expects me to be content because "I have it good, my parents would've beat me" even though I take verbal abuse from my dad all the time. LET'S NOT COMPARE THESE THINGS. Verbal abuse is still abuse. I LITERALLY GOT TOLD I'D BE KICKED OUT FOR GETTING MAD AT MY DAD WHO WAS TALKING **** ABOUT ME BEHIND MY BACK AND I HEARD IT. If that's "lucky", I might as well shoot myself in the ****ing head right now. Also, my grandma likely will be the reason why we move to another ****ty place that has nothing going for it. I'm so sick of this. My family is a sinking ship and I want off it ASAP.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler: long rant
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate how my dad can just...take all my money and expect me to be content with it and then have the audacity to tell me I shouldn't get a job. I know I'm not gonna get magically rich working a ****ing retail job. Do you think I'm a ****ing idiot? If I can make more money working a retail job than from social security, it doesn't matter. Besides, if I ever move out, social security won't be enough to properly sustain me. I'll need to get a job then. And my grandma expects me to be content because "I have it good, my parents would've beat me" even though I take verbal abuse from my dad all the time. LET'S NOT COMPARE THESE THINGS. Verbal abuse is still abuse. I LITERALLY GOT TOLD I'D BE KICKED OUT FOR GETTING MAD AT MY DAD WHO WAS TALKING **** ABOUT ME BEHIND MY BACK AND I HEARD IT. If that's "lucky", I might as well shoot myself in the ****ing head right now. Also, my grandma likely will be the reason why we move to another ****ty place that has nothing going for it. I'm so sick of this. My family is a sinking ship and I want off it ASAP.


First....damn I'm so sorry all of this is going on and mental/verbal abuse is definitely as serious if not worse. It really sucks society are so relaxed at looking into this unless they have like "physical proof" and I hope you can get away soon...sending positive vibes!


----------



## Toska (Aug 11, 2020)

I had a coffee date with a friend, and I'm lactose intolerant. I had a good time, but I feel so sick I don't want to move.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler: long rant
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate how my dad can just...take all my money and expect me to be content with it and then have the audacity to tell me I shouldn't get a job. I know I'm not gonna get magically rich working a ****ing retail job. Do you think I'm a ****ing idiot? If I can make more money working a retail job than from social security, it doesn't matter. Besides, if I ever move out, social security won't be enough to properly sustain me. I'll need to get a job then. And my grandma expects me to be content because "I have it good, my parents would've beat me" even though I take verbal abuse from my dad all the time. LET'S NOT COMPARE THESE THINGS. Verbal abuse is still abuse. I LITERALLY GOT TOLD I'D BE KICKED OUT FOR GETTING MAD AT MY DAD WHO WAS TALKING **** ABOUT ME BEHIND MY BACK AND I HEARD IT. If that's "lucky", I might as well shoot myself in the ****ing head right now. Also, my grandma likely will be the reason why we move to another ****ty place that has nothing going for it. I'm so sick of this. My family is a sinking ship and I want off it ASAP.


I’m so sorry you have to go through that ****
Sending love, you can get through this! 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



Chloe-Auroura said:


> I had a coffee date with a friend, and I'm lactose intolerant. I had a good time, but I feel so sick I don't want to move.


Agh, relatable. I’m lactose intolerant but I’m so stubborn that I refuse to believe I’ll get sick
And then my stomach dies


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> I had a coffee date with a friend, and I'm lactose intolerant. I had a good time, but I feel so sick I don't want to move.


D: sorry man hope u get better ;;

idk if i'm officially that but everytime i have regular milk with my coffee i'm like.. bad idea.


----------



## Toska (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> D: sorry man hope u get better ;;
> 
> idk if i'm officially that but everytime i have regular milk with my coffee i'm like.. bad idea.



Oh thanks. Yeah, I don't really know if its official for me or not, never been to the doctor for it. It's sort of my own fault though. Usually I ask for lactose free milk. (And almond milk seems to work, too.)



Lothitine said:


> Agh, relatable. I’m lactose intolerant but I’m so stubborn that I refuse to believe I’ll get sick
> And then my stomach dies



Same. I love coffee so I have learned to deal with it and hope for the best (even though I know better, lol).


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> -


yeh I usually have oat milk or other in mine but they are late delivering it to work now so had to take milk


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> First....damn I'm so sorry all of this is going on and mental/verbal abuse is definitely as serious if not worse. It really sucks society are so relaxed at looking into this unless they have like "physical proof" and I hope you can get away soon...sending positive vibes!


Right, like it's not trauma olympics, all trauma is equally bad. Society's double standard is bs. Thank you so much, I'll do my best <3



Lothitine said:


> I’m so sorry you have to go through that ****
> Sending love, you can get through this! ❤


Thank you, I'll try my hardest to get through this. I know I can, just gotta keep working at it <3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Right, like it's not trauma olympics, all trauma is equally bad. Society's double standard is bs. Thank you so much, I'll do my best <3
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll try my hardest to get through this. I know I can, just gotta keep working at it <3


Yeah, and all those family norms set up by society like 150 years ago is still reflecting things, even CPS as of today that "blood is thicker than water" etc. which is just... no.

but yeh, nps


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 11, 2020)

Just needed to rant and say today sucks. From the moment I woke up until now. First thing that happened was losing my glasses right before having to sign in for work and it took almost 20 minutes to find them. Signed in, came in to 20+ emails on top of a bunch of emails from the shared inboxes. Didn't even get a chance to run my report so I was feeling very overwhelmed. The day doesn't quit either. It's been one thing after another. As I'm typing this I saw another notification come up that 30+ shipping claims just came in the inbox. I'm so done man... I am scheduling a day off next week. I only have 6 more to use the rest of the year so I'm choosing wisely. I just need a break.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

why have i been feeling off for the last few days, can't i get a break already

i need a sense of normalcy back in my life and fast


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 11, 2020)

Hands hurt too much to hold a controller to play NH. ​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm so tired of people making me feel like my feelings are invalid.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm so tired of people making me feel like my feelings are invalid.


We’ll always listen to you, and any feelings you have will *always* be valid.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 11, 2020)

This is directed towards no one, but really with myself. I feel like I am wasting time on trivial things that I could have made progress on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2020)

I had a specific idea in mind for one of my tie dye shirts and I'm positive now that the way in which I dyed it will make it look different than what I envisioned.

lol oh well, it's still a tie dye shirt and all tie dye shirts are beautiful


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

xara said:


> having shortness of breath really sucks,, i hate this


I can relate..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm an idiot who ruins everything


----------



## milktae (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m so annoying
i don’t even know have I have friends


----------



## Toska (Aug 12, 2020)

I've been extremely worried about so many people, people who don't really care if I care. I'm tired of getting picked on about caring for somebody. I can't help it I would do anything for somebody after 5 minutes of them trusting me enough to tell them what's wrong. It's something important to me when somebody actually trusts me, when all I ever want to accomplish as a friend is to help them out. I wish I didn't come of so clingy, though.

(To anybody reading this, I'm on this site a lot. If anybody needs somebody to vent to, I'm here. Ik that I'm new and haven't really made any friends, but I'm honored to give a helping hand to anybody. )


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 12, 2020)

I feel stressed to the moon and back, being stuck in my house with my family with next to no along time, missing just being with my friends in person, everyday just being the same, staring at screens and whatever cause it’s almost the only thing i have to do, i’m sick of it all man. I’m tired of holding up lame, stale conversations with some of my online friends and i miss my dog, everything’s been piling up for months and i’m close to just losing it. I just want to disconnect from everything and everyone for even just a day and enjoy myself for once instead of constantly being drained and irritable


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2020)

someone put me to sleep pls my mind just does not want to shut off at all.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I feel stressed to the moon and back, being stuck in my house with my family with next to no along time, missing just being with my friends in person, everyday just being the same, staring at screens and whatever cause it’s almost the only thing i have to do, i’m sick of it all man. I’m tired of holding up lame, stale conversations with some of my online friends and i miss my dog, everything’s been piling up for months and i’m close to just losing it. I just want to disconnect from everything and everyone for even just a day and enjoy myself for once instead of constantly being drained and irritable


Bro dang want a hug? Or cake-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

I ruined everything once again
neck rope sounds nice at this point


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I ruined everything once again
> neck rope sounds nice at this point


Do you need someone to talk to? Suicidal thoughts are scary and I don't want you to end up in a bad place.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Do you need someone to talk to? Suicidal thoughts are scary and I don't want you to end up in a bad place.


yea I do..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yea I do..


Well, I'm not the best at advice but you can pm me anytime.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, I'm not the best at advice but you can pm me anytime.


Did you leave our private chat? Cause I just sent you a message in it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Did you leave our private chat? Cause I just sent you a message in it


Yeah, sorry, taking a while to type it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 12, 2020)

Toasting a cheese bagel. It's too easy to burn the cheese. You have to eject it right when it's turning golden.


----------



## xara (Aug 12, 2020)

i’m so nauseated and i still can’t breathe properly. i’m afraid.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

I am getting way too emotional over something that isn't even real... In fact, I created it... in my head.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I had a specific idea in mind for one of my tie dye shirts and I'm positive now that the way in which I dyed it will make it look different than what I envisioned.
> 
> lol oh well, it's still a tie dye shirt and all tie dye shirts are beautiful


can relate  talking about that i wish mine would arrive soon like... ?? bruh its in sweden so get that truck ass over here, mail people


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 12, 2020)

xara said:


> i’m so nauseated and i still can’t breathe properly. i’m afraid.



As scary as it is, if it gets worse or persist and you suspect it might be covid related then please, please get tested or seek medical help.

I say this since I know for myself I would be absolutely terrified to even go get tested. I hope you feel better soon!

Also:

Day two of my hands hurting too much to do anything.
 Losing a fight with a cheese-grater is an experience I wholeheartedly do not recommend. ​


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm so sleepy that my eyelids are falling on it's own, but I'm at work and I'm kind of paranoid that I'll fall asleep and leave the stall unattended;;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Tw: suicide



Why are my suicidal thoughts so frequent? I don't understand.. Do I really hate my life that much?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: Tw: suicide
> 
> 
> 
> Why are my suicidal thoughts so frequent? I don't understand.. Do I really hate my life that much?


.... I suggest you maybe call a hotline or similar cause it seems pretty serious.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> .... I suggest you maybe call a hotline or similar cause it seems pretty serious.


If my parents found out tho they'd freak out I'm too scared to tell them


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If my parents found out tho they'd freak out I'm too scared to tell them


Yeah, why I said you should call a hotline or something similar, usually they don't show up on bill and are free to call. There might be online chats as well for it especially in these times so I suggest that also.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, why I said you should call a hotline or something similar, usually they don't show up on bill and are free to call. There might be online chats as well for it especially in these times so I suggest that also.


Maybe idk..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Maybe idk..


Yeah, I suggest you do either, or if there is some other professional you can talk to. You sounded pretty serious earlier so I don't want you to get hurt.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2020)

JESUS THAT'S NOT A FURRY THAT'S JUST TERRIFYING


----------



## xara (Aug 12, 2020)

currently at the hospital again bc i couldn’t breathe only this time i got taken in an ambulance the vibes are Not immaculate rn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

xara said:


> currently at the hospital again bc i couldn’t breathe only this time i got taken in an ambulance the vibes are Not immaculate rn


Oh dang are you alright??


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

xara said:


> currently at the hospital again bc i couldn’t breathe only this time i got taken in an ambulance the vibes are Not immaculate rn


hope you get better soon, seems like you've been having a horrible go of it recently


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

xara said:


> currently at the hospital again bc i couldn’t breathe only this time i got taken in an ambulance the vibes are Not immaculate rn


whoa ;; hope youre gonna be alright man


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I have a really important call but talking over the phone and just the thought of it is making my stomach churn. It'll be worth it in the end, though.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

xara said:


> currently at the hospital again bc i couldn’t breathe only this time i got taken in an ambulance the vibes are Not immaculate rn



hope you get better soon;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

xara said:


> currently at the hospital again bc i couldn’t breathe only this time i got taken in an ambulance the vibes are Not immaculate rn


I'm hoping you'll get better soon. That's sounds scary.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 12, 2020)

Ughhh, classes can be so stressful. I’m mad about stuff being graded that has nothing to do with the class. I just feel so mad about everything and I try to get things done while still understanding the content and be studious but apparently that’s not good enough.

Also, no one in my family cares and don’t even try to lift a finger to help or try to understand while my sister is just slacking off her in room. I don’t want to be so reliant on others for support but it really seems that no one cares or is even listening to me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ve been sleeping a lot this afternoon. It makes me feel...depressive.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

I BROKE MY LEFT JOYCON UGH


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 12, 2020)

This week is starting to take its toll on me. I feel very lightheaded and dizzy right now with still a little over 3 hours of work left.



Saltyy said:


> I BROKE MY LEFT JOYCON UGH



That sucks so bad... I hope it can get repaired.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This week is starting to take its toll on me. I feel very lightheaded and dizzy right now with still a little over 3 hours of work left.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks so bad... I hope it can get repaired.


I hope so, it was already drifting too ughh


----------



## xTech (Aug 12, 2020)

I feel like i'm constantly reliving the same day over and over again, and doing the exact same things. I keep trying to get myself to do some different activities, but for some reason I just can't seem to motivate myself to actually do anything at all. Usually whenever I feel like this I go out and do stuff with my friends, and that tends to reset things for me, but I can't even do that right now. Honestly not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2020)

sooo apparently my therapist can't sign off on my ESA paperwork because of some federal law or some bs idk.

now ig i have to track down my psychiatrist and ask him if he can fill it out. if not then I have no clue what I'm gonna do yeeeee


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 12, 2020)

Parents be bickering every day w/ each other about trivial things and it is creating a stressful atmosphere  not a clue if this is an everyday thing for other people or not...?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Someone who I thought was a close friend flat out insulted my best friend aka the light of my life and now I'm so pissed off at her


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2020)

i'm stressing so bad about the situation with my dog and my dorm that now I have a headache and I could honestly just cry from the sheer about of stress I'm dealing with :,,,,)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

Can this enemy in persona stop Insta-killing my party


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

umeiko said:


> Parents be bickering every day w/ each other about trivial things and it is creating a stressful atmosphere  not a clue if this is an everyday thing for other people or not...?


dealt with that when i was younger, it isnt fun


----------



## xara (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh dang are you alright??





FreeHelium said:


> hope you get better soon, seems like you've been having a horrible go of it recently





sheilaa said:


> whoa ;; hope youre gonna be alright man





SinnerTheCat said:


> hope you get better soon;;





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm hoping you'll get better soon. That's sounds scary.



i’m home now and _should_ be okay but things do be kinda scary sometimes aha,, ty guys for checking in, though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2020)

umeiko said:


> Parents be bickering every day w/ each other about trivial things and it is creating a stressful atmosphere  not a clue if this is an everyday thing for other people or not...?


oh it's definitely an everyday thing for me. hence why I want to move out as soon as possible.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

The thoughts that I really don't want are coming back  Only when I'm actively listening to music or reading or watching something do they leave me alone, which I only realized a little bit ago when I was doing the dishes in the quiet and I had nothing to keep my mind distracted. If I realized this sooner then maybe I could've solved some of my problems easier.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

theres something thats been on my mind for a while, and idk if its just the negative headspace ive been stuck in causing it to come to my attention or what, but ive noticed something. it really feels like most of my friends (online & irl) never really want to talk to me, and that im always the one that has to come to them and drive the conversation. ive known a lot of them for years now and at times it feels like they treat me like im a stranger, especially since this whole quarantine started, and i dont know why. its not like i treat them bad or anything either, i try to be there for them when theyre having a hard time but when it comes to me they rarely if ever say anything... its gotten to the point where i haven't even told my "close" friends about how stressful these past few weeks have been, because i just expect that they dont care anyway.

its pretty bad when the only place you can really vent to is a public forum.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

Had some fun thoughts today and now I feel exhausted. I really need a new hobby or something because I apparently can't trust my mind to start wandering.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> The thoughts that I really don't want are coming back  Only when I'm actively listening to music or reading or watching something do they leave me alone, which I only realized a little bit ago when I was doing the dishes in the quiet and I had nothing to keep my mind distracted. If I realized this sooner then maybe I could've solved some of my problems easier.


Okay so that was a lie really thought I had a solution there. Dunno how to get rid of them otherwise.


----------



## HappyTails (Aug 12, 2020)

I live with my grandmother, who isn't my biological grandmother. My niece (not her biological great niece) wants to come visit at the end of the month. I asked my grandmother who said "yes she can come" so I told my sister that it was okay. My grandmother waits until I'm off the phone with my sister, confirming the visit, to let me know that she is worried about my niece coming because of COVID, which is understandable. I told her, I can call my sister back and cancel and she said no. At that point, I was already upset because it was obvious my niece will not be welcome here, not by grandmother.

After a few hours, I asked my grandmother if my niece can sleep on the couch in the living room? My grandmother says 'no, she needs to be back in your room'. 

The upsetting part is that back in May, her daughter showed up uninvited and stayed here for two days. My grandmother welcomed her with open arms and no worry of COVID. But when MY family members come for a visit (which they rarely do anyways) she's treating them like they have the plague. It's like, 'what the heck'?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 12, 2020)

How is tomorrow not Friday... This week is going by so slowly for me. I also scheduled a PTO day for next Friday but so far nothing. I just want to know if it gets approved this week so I can look forward to a shorter week next week.


----------



## aericell (Aug 13, 2020)

was talking to someone about things that have been bothering me lately and they really took it as an opportunity to try to make an advance.. can i just.. have a normal conversation lol..


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2020)

I slept 11hrs and feel awful. Sore head, throat, earache, and blocked nose. I've had no contact with other people and not been anywhere so I'm assuming it's just a particularly annoying bout of hayfever rather than actually getting sick.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2020)

No, I'm not "afraid" of covid-19 but I don't want it to spread and I'm trying to keep a good distance to people I haven't seen since its outbreak. I don't care if you are my grandmother or a random truck driver on your way to work. Since it can also show without symptoms I'm not gonna be close to people randomly unless it's like co-worker that I see everyday or my mom that I live with.

Also lmfao @ pro-mask leaders/people, do you really think 100% of the population have like science lab/hospital routines when taking them on and off?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 13, 2020)

umeiko said:


> Parents be bickering every day w/ each other about trivial things and it is creating a stressful atmosphere  not a clue if this is an everyday thing for other people or not...?


oh yeah, this is everyday life for me in my household, you're not the only one  when you're able to fully immerse yourself in some music, gaming or some other interest, you can make yourself oblivious to it though!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2020)

Also yeah masks can be good as a last resort if you are really not able to keep distance in narrow areas but yeah the way people don't use them right now I'm like you can as well take them off lol


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 13, 2020)

I hate going on Facebook. Triggers a ton of stuff for me and if I do need to be doing something on there (work or studies-related) I just don't want to hang around my timeline. The same goes for Instagram; like you do you and flaunt your lifestyle but I really don't want to start comparing my simple life to your extravagant every day, it just makes me feel the worst about myself. Twitter, discord, and messenger are probably the only social media platforms I use.

That being said, I really do need to control my urges to compare myself to others. Honestly when I start not caring about comparisons I also start to appreciate my friend, family, and other blessings I have.

I also want to see my psychiatrist, I never got to go through with the appointment last March because of the pandemic


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 13, 2020)

I walked out of my room to find hundreds of ants  
an ant emoji just appeared on my phone screen when I typed this and startled me d: I hate ants


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 13, 2020)

I love it when customers talk like they're superior to me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm actually paralyzed with stress/anxiety over the situation with bringing my dog to my dorm. I have no idea what I'm gonna do.

edit: just sent a message to the head of disability services, hopefully she can help me out.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 13, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm praying for you to live on campus. Sending big positive vibes



Yess!!! I did get accepted into college campus! YOUR PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED <33


----------



## milktae (Aug 13, 2020)

I told my friend I could make her 1 or 2 icons for her apps, and she gave me 7 apps to make icons for  I dont have time for all of them


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 13, 2020)

okay I'm just so ****ING stressed like I got all this ****ing **** I need to do before I start college and I gotta deal with getting my ****ING vaccinations and just ****ING-


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 13, 2020)

I was supposed to get my braces off today, but obviously I need to wear them for a couple more months
They said that I would have them off by today but obviously they knew I was going to wear them longer, I saw on their computer and it was the same procedure as all of the rest
My heart sank when they said which color do I want this time lol


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 13, 2020)

I forgot to mention above, this is my second time having braces. I’ve had them when I was in elementary school to middle school and now I’m having them again when I’m about to be a part time college student. It sucks really and it’s not fun, but at least I won’t have them for much longer. :/


----------



## Neb (Aug 13, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I forgot to mention above, this is my second time having braces. I’ve had them when I was in elementary school to middle school and now I’m having them again when I’m about to be a part time college student. It sucks really and it’s not fun, but at least I won’t have them for much longer. :/


That sounds uncomfortable. Good thing you don't have to wear them for too long.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 13, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I walked out of my room to find hundreds of ants
> an ant emoji just appeared on my phone screen when I typed this and startled me d: I hate ants


Do you have windex or a multisurface cleaner?


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 13, 2020)

Neb said:


> That sounds uncomfortable. Good thing you don't have to wear them for too long.


Yeah, I mean, it has to be done. Only got like two months left anyway lol
At least I look more youthful in appearance


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you have windex or a multisurface cleaner?



yeah that's what I went for initially, but it only stunned them. I stomped a lot :c 
ant bait/poison is out now, so hopefully the problem is all fixed


----------



## xara (Aug 13, 2020)

my stomach hurts lmao


----------



## zato (Aug 13, 2020)

i've had six full blown panic attacks just this week (not gonna even count the amount i've had this month and it's only the 13th) today was the worst though cuz my mom had to go for the biopsy...we won't know if it's cancer until early next week so i've been on edge just trying to make sure she's happy and comfy and taking care of my dad cuz he worries like me. luckily when i feel them coming on i run to my room if i'm not needed and just let them happen as quite as i can so i don't worry anyone. my whole body is sore af and i'm drained mentally and physically. today i managed to handle two of them while cleaning my room to try to avoid them and to stop thinking about what could happen. my depression is really really bad has been for a while but i've just been pushing on and pretending to be happy for the sake of my family i swear 2 god i'm becoming a monster.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 14, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> yeah that's what I went for initially, but it only stunned them. I stomped a lot :c
> ant bait/poison is out now, so hopefully the problem is all fixed


Don't ants release a smell that summons more ants if they're killed in a certain way?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Don't ants release a smell that summons more ants if they're killed in a certain way?


they release a certain chemical that tells the ants that they're dead and needs to be properly disposed/buried.


speaking of pests, I have mice in my room and I just noticed that they're cmstarting to chew up my side table really badly. I'm about to go to the store tomorrow and buy some mouse traps/poison cause I've had enough of this crap. they are not gonna destroy my room while I'm away at school.


----------



## Neb (Aug 14, 2020)

I’ve been trying to grow a short beard to look more mature and progress has been slow. The outline is filling in the way I like, but it’s too short to look any good. For that reason I’m embarrassed to show my face in public. Hopefully it’ll be ready in a few weeks...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Ack, I really wanna start conversations with some mutual friends in a group chat but I don't wanna bother them. Plus, they'll be heading to high school so I'd also have to find some sort of group this coming year.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yess!!! I did get accepted into college campus! YOUR PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED <33


YOOOO CONGRATS CHICA <3

anyways i need to buy new shampoo and also i hope i can catch that restock later aaaa


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yess!!! I did get accepted into college campus! YOUR PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED <33


OMG YAY I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOUUUU 

---------------------
I'm gonna leave to go to the store in a bit so I can get some mouse traps/bait. can't believe I'm having to spend my limited time and energy doing something this stupid. hopefully this helps though, I would hate to have to call an exterminator to come in here.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> OMG YAY I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOUUUU
> 
> ---------------------
> I'm gonna leave to go to the store in a bit so I can get some mouse traps/bait. can't believe I'm having to spend my limited time and energy doing something this stupid. hopefully this helps though, I would hate to have to call an exterminator to come in here.


Tbf I'd rather do dumb things out than staying inside lol but gotcha

also man why does it take so long getting back from the cinema but worth it tbf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Tbf I'd rather do dumb things out than staying inside lol but gotcha


I didn't mind going out much since I got to play Pokemon GO while I was out and about, I just hate that I had to go to the store and buy pest control stuff cause our house is so trash. although the nice thing now is since I got out to ride my bike now I actually have some energy to clean and organize stuff so that's nice.


atm I'm upset cause I keep snacking on empty calories and I know it's not good for me but there is like nothing to eat here at all. I'd rather snack on Cheetos a little bit throughout the day than eat nothing. I just wish I didn't have to resort to that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2020)

Great, now my eye won't stop twitching. Probably just stress but it's still annoying.


----------



## oak (Aug 14, 2020)

Some people at my work tested positive for covid. It's the first cases reported at my work and apparently the people tested positive on Monday and our management didn't even let everyone know until 20 minutes ago. I have been on leave for awhile now but I'm suppose to go back next week but covid could already be spreading like wildfire through my co-workers. Ughhh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

oak said:


> Some people at my work tested positive for covid. It's the first cases reported at my work and apparently the people tested positive on Monday and our management didn't even let everyone know until 20 minutes ago. I have been on leave for awhile now but I'm suppose to go back next week but covid could already be spreading like wildfire through my co-workers. Ughhh


Oh, that's sounds scary. What kind of place do you work at?


----------



## oak (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh, that's sounds scary. What kind of place do you work at?


I work at a container shipping port as a longshoreman. It's hard to explain lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2020)

I kept hearing a jingling noise, thoughr maybe my parenrs were playing w the cats but I was hearing it for like 5 min straight. noticed it was coming from near my dresser and I was thinking "oh no it's prob a mouse" so o got up and sat at the foot of my bed with my dog looking toward the dresser. all of a sudden I saw something move out of the corner of my eye. I looked over and...

there was a baby mouse trapped in a tall glass cup that was sitting on my dresser. its tiny claws hitting the class is what was making the noise.
so I grabbed the cup with the mouse in it, took it outside like 3 houses down, and put it in the grass near the street. it's raining pretty hard right now so Im pretty sure it isn't dead set on finding its way back here.

anyways, this is getting ridiculous. I didn't get around to cleaning my room today because I was cleaning the kitchen but I'm gonna put out one of my mouse baits tonight. I'm really not gonna put up with these mice anymore.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

We ordered pizza and the pizza is smushed, like a lot, it's so crappy I'm ****ing mad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Saltyy said:


> We ordered pizza and the pizza is smushed, like a lot, it's so crappy I'm ****ing mad


it cost 36 dollars

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

I am pissed off


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

my ****ing head feels like it’s about to explode or some **** it just keeps hurting MORE AND MORE and NOTHING HELPS 
I’m getting better at controlling my intrusive thoughts and anxiety but I CANT TAKE MY MEDS FOR 3 DAYS BC MY MOM THINKS THEYRE CAUSING MY HEADACHES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> my ****ing head feels like it’s about to explode or some **** it just keeps hurting MORE AND MORE and NOTHING HELPS
> I’m getting better at controlling my intrusive thoughts and anxiety but I CANT TAKE MY MEDS FOR 3 DAYS BC MY MOM THINKS THEYRE CAUSING MY HEADACHES


I hope you feel better :C


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I hope you feel better :C


thank u :c


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2020)

Spoiler



Delete, lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I was looking forward to buying avi animation when the shop was back with my seashells but it turns out it's 10 and I only have 8 and I didn't get more.. I feel left out and I'm sad

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I was looking forward to buying avi animation when the shop was back with my seashells but it turns out it's 10 and I only have 8 and I didn't get more.. I feel left out and I'm sad


Edit: Nevermind! An amazing user @FrogslimeOfficial gave me the last tbt i needed for animated avi and I'm so happy :')


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 15, 2020)

Spoiler



Kinda just... feel like a blob who sits and does nothing all day. Because it's just what I do. And I HATE being good at it sometimes. I want to do something with my life like everyone else I know. I want to get good grades, stop being made fun of and hated, find out what my true talents are, and do something with my life than just sitting and watching tv all day. I really don't want people getting mad at me for no reason anymore, telling me off, and not knowing what to do about it. I don't want to cry myself to sleep every night, I want to smile myself to sleep each night because then I'll know what I'm doing with my life, and everything will be fine. But it's not fine. I'm never fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> We ordered pizza and the pizza is smushed, like a lot, it's so crappy I'm ****ing mad
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> ...


I assume it's like, driving out/take away fees or stuff bc a 36 bucks pizza sounds.. uh


----------



## Neb (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve been struggling to fall asleep for the past few days. I’ll read for a while, close my eyes, and then dwell on embarrassing memories. “Hey do you remember that time when you were in a sushi restaurant,” my brain will ask. “That woman totally called you a nasty name in Japanese. Isn’t that so awful?” My brain then replays the entire situation until moving on to another one. On some nights I can pass out from overthinking, but most of the time I’ve had to rely on cold medication. It’s mentally taxing and making it difficult to wake up at a good time.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

I shouldn't waste 200 bucks on this tiedye things but on the other hand it would look hella epic.. sigh


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 15, 2020)

i keep telling myself i should be doin something useful with all this time and then boom its 4 am


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 15, 2020)

I know Sonic 06 is buggy, but man the PS3 version is AWFUL. The frame rate drops in so many areas of the game make it close to unplayable. I do not remember this being a thing on the Xbox 360 version. I have the Xbox version but the thing is so noisy and bulky I would rather not use it. I was better off just trying to get the Xbox 360 Slim.


----------



## milktae (Aug 15, 2020)

so I was supposed to write a letter for my friend on discord cause shes going to college, but I keep forgetting and today’s the last day to do it

I’ve barely known her for a month so Idk what to write about


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

I wish there were more hours in a day, I always feel like I have too little time for eveything;;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2020)

my sleep schedule makes no sense at all. one day I can wake up at like 8am and be okay, but the next day I wake up at 8am and I can't even open my eyes so then I end up sleeping til like 1pm dkfdfjdk


----------



## Toska (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm very tired. Ready to just crash out but I can't for a couple days :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2020)

I have to go to the bathroom again, prob for the 4th-5th time in one day. my body just really hates me today doesn't it.


----------



## oak (Aug 15, 2020)

My coworker died yesterday and it's giving me the worst existential feelings/thoughts. He didn't die of covid or from a work related accident, he just happened to be sick prior. We would always talk whenever we passed by each other at work so my brain is going through a weird processing that idk how to describe. He trained me when I was learning how to drive the big trucks. I hit another truck my first day and cried and he still let me come back the next day to continue my training lmao. He didn't have to stick his neck out for me like that.

He's lucky I liked him though cause he would always make lesbian jokes at me lmao. He was 55+ in age so he was what you would call "old school" and rough around the edges. One time I was sitting there in the lunch room texting on my phone and he walked by and was like "who you talking to? Your GIRLFRIENDDD? LOLLLL."  Everyone laughed even though it was not very creative but at least I could roll my eyes at him without him trying to argue with me lol. It was an odd work dynamic.

Rest in peace my old pal.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2020)

oh my goodness I'm so sorry about what happened @oak 



I can hear a mouse chewing away in my dresser drawer and it's driving me up a ****ing wall.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

I feel so worthless and my life feels so small and meaningless
Realized it when I tried to take a break from electronics and found there's LITERALLY nothing else to do
I'm bored and idk what I'm doing with my life and I hate it


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I feel so worthless and my life feels so small and meaningless
> Realized it when I tried to take a break from electronics and found there's LITERALLY nothing else to do
> I'm bored and idk what I'm doing with my life and I hate it


Feel the exact same way. I've done absolutely nothing all summer - maybe that's because now I'm focusing more on my academic future. I'm a year away from highschool. Know that you're not alone, I'm sure that there are a lot of people that feel that way


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 15, 2020)

Shirtless old people.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 15, 2020)

I took a shower, but forgot something so I decided to take a risk to go out in a towel and go grab it since the house was quiet. I also don’t care if either roomy sees me in a towel because they do it too. It turns out my roommates boyfriend was over so that’s embarrassing.


----------



## Neb (Aug 15, 2020)

I hate it when I make new acquaintances and have no idea how to start conversations with them.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Feeling overwhelmed and having negative thoughts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2020)

current scenario: I need to get up and turn my lamp off so I can go to sleep but my dog is sleeping up against my legs and I don't want to wake him up so I just have to lay here with the light on :,,,,,)

edit: also I'm literally laying in bed doing nothing at all so why tf is my heart racing bxhsjehdbdbd


----------



## winter notes (Aug 16, 2020)

I just drew a fully colored finished layer only to realize in the end it was on the wrong layer


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

sleepserum said:


> I just drew a fully colored finished layer only to realize in the end it was on the wrong layer


You can't rearrange the layers?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

sleepserum said:


> I just drew a fully colored finished layer only to realize in the end it was on the wrong layer



I felt that on a spiritual level


----------



## winter notes (Aug 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You can't rearrange the layers?


I can but the situation is that the colors should have been in two separate layers but I accidentally drew both in one layer :,)




SinnerTheCat said:


> I felt that on a spiritual level


One of the biggest artist struggles...


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

sleepserum said:


> I can but the situation is that the colors should have been in two separate layers but I accidentally drew both in one layer :,)
> 
> 
> 
> One of the biggest artist struggles...


Ohh ouch that sucks..


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

sleepserum said:


> I can but the situation is that the colors should have been in two separate layers but I accidentally drew both in one layer :,)
> 
> 
> 
> One of the biggest artist struggles...



Drawing on the wrong layer is like a curse that doesn't really bother you that much all the time, but when it strikes - it's really annoying, especially if you notice late or it's somewhere in the last stretch of a drawing and you can't do anything about it :'c
I applaud to people who can draw with only 1 layer, I'd never lol


----------



## winter notes (Aug 16, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Drawing on the wrong layer is like a curse that doesn't really bother you that much all the time, but when it strikes - it's really annoying, especially if you notice late or it's somewhere in the last stretch of a drawing and you can't do anything about it :'c
> I applaud to people who can draw with only 1 layer, I'd never lol


Oh same, whether lineart or coloring if they draw in one-two layers only I could never... I'm too anxious I place every body part in a new layer  it's a goal to be that confident.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

sleepserum said:


> Oh same, whether lineart or coloring if they draw in one-two layers only I could never... I'm too anxious I place every body part in a new layer  it's a goal to be that confident.


I just do all the line art in one layer and all the coloring in a separate layer lmao

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

But I used to do only one layer, how I did that idk-


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

sleepserum said:


> Oh same, whether lineart or coloring if they draw in one-two layers only I could never... I'm too anxious I place every body part in a new layer  it's a goal to be that confident.



one layer drawing is the drawing goal I'll never ever achieve, because I need to have every particle of clothing on separate layers 
But it may be a fun challenge?


----------



## aericell (Aug 16, 2020)

i feel so, so off today tonight


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

I can't remember if I took my medicine yesterday and the fact my allergies are bothering me is making me think I didn't.


----------



## rianne (Aug 16, 2020)

PMS



Spoiler: Rant ahead



Can my uterus give me a break for once pls
I don't want to feel this way almost every time per month.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Office 365 forcing you to stay signed in for "verification" **** drives me insane -_-


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

The predictability of people and things in life bothers me.  Why is almost every day as stale as a piece of left out bread?  Not saying I want danger in my life, but it couldn’t hurt if things changed a bit more.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 16, 2020)

I cannot, for the life of me, remember the name of a song I desperately want to listen to. I don't even remember ANY lyrics or the artist, jus a section of piano. I haven't listened to it in years.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 16, 2020)

I feel bad whenever I act dry and end the conversation early when it turns uncomfortable and uncalled for. I wouldn’t just text someone about things that are tmi about myself and act like everything is fine.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

I was trying to put a shopping cart back the other day and I had a hard time trying to do so. Someone was behind me going to put away their shopping cart. I felt so dumb as it took me nearly a minute to figure out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 16, 2020)

eeeeehhh. My parents are annoying and im worried about this dumb "this I believe" project i have to do for english class cuz idk if i have any sort of beliefs that i really cling to xD and there's also a memory project for english too BUT i remember like jack squat ab my childhood lmao 

so yeah life kinda be trash atm


----------



## Neb (Aug 16, 2020)

My internet’s been down for over a day because there was a large fire nearby. The only way I’m accessing this site is through a slow cellular connection.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 16, 2020)

Neb said:


> My internet’s been down for over a day because there was a large fire nearby. The only way I’m accessing this site is through a slow cellular connection.


Fire season...my favorite. Rip my eyes and sinuses when the air gets smoky.


----------



## rianne (Aug 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Rant of me getting my own feelings hurt



My dumb **** self decided to watch a video of a hate group vs. some protesters in the streets and I'm about to tear up. So emotionally charged at the moment. 

_Why do hate groups have to exist in this world?_

Yes, I'm aware that both sides acted and reacted. Two wrongs don't make a right. 

Overall, I just cannot stand such intolerance and hatred and violence. I wish the world wasn't like this, especially with the collective conscious being more aware of injustices these days. Such bigotry is so deplorable to me as a WOC and I don't like how future generations will likely have to deal with this and then some.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I just killed the last of my remaining brain cells by running full force into a door frame and now there's a concerning divot on my head. The pain wore of quickly surprisingly, though.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 16, 2020)

information overload from tbt fair and my brain running at a million miles per hour coming up with various ideas T_T


----------



## Soigne (Aug 16, 2020)

i hate my job so much that i've been applying to every job posting in the area. i honestly don't care if i'm even qualified for half of these positions. i need to get out of here so badly that i'm willing to look like a fool to hiring committees at this point.

i hate my ****ing life right now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 16, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> information overload from tbt fair and my brain running at a million miles per hour coming up with various ideas T_T


To muggy, I'm out of craps to give about anything until it cools down a bit.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 16, 2020)

I really don't want to go back to work on Monday. The weekend seriously just went by way too fast. I also didn't see my PTO day approved yet so I don't know if I can look forward to a short week. I'll have to ask my team lead on Monday.



Soigne said:


> i hate my job so much that i've been applying to every job posting in the area. i honestly don't care if i'm even qualified for half of these positions. i need to get out of here so badly that i'm willing to look like a fool to hiring committees at this point.
> 
> i hate my ****ing life right now.



It makes me sad whenever I hear anyone stuck in a job that makes them miserable. I hope you are able to find a better one! There are lots of different options out there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2020)

ugh I have such a horrible headache omg I'm gonna cry


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ugh I have such a horrible headache omg I'm gonna cry


Do you really only have 1 bell left?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you really only have 1 bell left?


nope, I never like to keep tbt outside the bank unless I'm buying something w it. I have a lot more than just one.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> nope, I never like to keep tbt outside the bank unless I'm buying something w it. I have a lot more than just one.


We have a bank?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 17, 2020)

Spoiler



-My grades, i'm doing really bad
-i feel like a loser
-i want help but i'm too afraid to ask
-i'm incredibly small and i kinda hate it at times


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 17, 2020)

We had freak lightening storms last night, 5am, assuming it struck something vital. Power company said it would be on at 12pm, then 4pm, then 6pm, now 12pm the next day. It's 100 degrees plus humidity, no fans, no power, no refrigeratored/frozen things. Happy birthday to me... 

And I just found out that we have a second wave of lightening tonight. Last night did enough damage. We already caught on fire 3 years straight, what's one more but instead of the power company starting it, mother nature will.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2020)

happy 4:37am yall, I'm really failing at this whole sleeping thing tonight.


I wonder how it feels to just be able to fall asleep?


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> We have a bank?


"Shop" tab -> ABD 
Withdraw and deposit those bellzzzzz.   

Personally, I like the ABD since I would go on buying and trading sprees without it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

Harvey's photo studio is the bane of my existence, I swear lol

i rly need to figure out the splat slots on gmt+1 times cause i have lit no idea their current times lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm really hoping USPS is not messing with my packages lol cause it lit updated when I requested new alerts LOL


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 17, 2020)

Everything is falling apart at work. More and more people just keep leaving. Someone who handles this account I back up is apparently leaving and they asked me to take over. I loathe that account with a passion and I told them it stresses me out so I declined and said I would take another account instead. Well, that will make me managing 3 accounts which is insane. I'm not getting paid more for more work either which pisses me off. That would at least be SOME motivator. I'm just really stressed out right now. I got too comfortable in my work-at-home environment and the dry period of work. My parents are pressuring me to continue my APICs certification and I just don't have the mental energy to do it. I don't care if other adults like my dad did it while working full time job. I'm not them, I can't do it. I can barely function as an adult. This week is off to such a ****ty start after how awful last week was. I am glad I took this Friday off, I really needed it.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 17, 2020)

I wasted a bottle of soda by stupidly freezing it. Last night, I froze the soda bottle because I thought it would make it colder faster and I was going to get it in a couple of minutes. I forgot to get it out, and when I opened it, foam kept coming out and it was so sickly sweet that it made your tongue go numb (think of licking a really sweet lollipop with wayyy to much sugar) and I know that the carbonation would run out and I would have this horrible tasting liquid.


----------



## -Lychee- (Aug 17, 2020)

My D&D session for tonight got postponed. We will probably play tomorrow instead, but I was looking forward to playing tonight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2020)

I literally have no clue what I'm gonna do about my dog, they won't let him come to my dorm til all of his paperwork is accepted which prob won't be until at least the 26-27th. as if i wasnt already constantly stressed about school i gotta deal with this **** too.


I ****ing hate school.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I have had this weird feeling in the pit of my stomach all day like something bad's gonna happen, which I doubt it would (not anytime soon at least), but I'm packing my spare backpack just in case to make sure everything is packed of something goes awry.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 17, 2020)

The asiago cheese on my bagel is pre-burnt.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

This picture


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

I can't get past B+ in tower control. >:I


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

You ever just have a bunch of negative thoughts in your head and there’s literally no one that can offer advice or words of wisdom?  Yeah, me neither.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> You ever just have a bunch of negative thoughts in your head and there’s literally no one that can offer advice or words of wisdom?  Yeah, me neither.


Yeah that's basically been me for most of this past month. Best part is when you think it's over, then they come back even worse.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I've been feeling hungry for hours despite eating as much as I could stomach. I feel like I screwed up my eating habits somehow but idk what's going on, so... bleck


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 18, 2020)

I definitely have depression and I can't tell


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

I hate thinking about the future...


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I was being an idiot and tangled my hair with a comb and I had to pull out strands
Don't worry at least I'm not bald


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

i rly hope i can join splatoon2 at some point but the times are just not doing well w/ me rip ...maybe weekend.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 18, 2020)

Moved into my college room yesterday. Just feels kinda surreal. A part of me is still excited and reminds me of the reasons I came here for. Then, on the other hand, I feel like life just hit me with a ton of bricks. Like I'm sorta just thrown into reality. And it's quite... lonely, with quarantine and all. I'm the only one in my wing of the house. I still have dormmates that are on the other sides, but still.


----------



## Misha (Aug 18, 2020)

I've never felt so lonely in my life and I've lost all my motivation and interest in uni. I hate this I can't deal with this anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

ok found a slot thank goodness.. 

also this drawing is driving me nuts lol


----------



## rianne (Aug 18, 2020)

Job prospects were slim pickings before and even more so now due to the pandemic.

Trying to be more optimistic but it’s a fluctuating struggle.


----------



## Darby (Aug 18, 2020)

So I’m finally watching Code Geass... and you know why? Because the stupid new interface on Crunchyroll has totally screwed up my streaming enjoyment and I went over to Hulu to get my anime fix and there I was about half way through season one just having a good old time and you know what happened? Hulu quit working so I went through the hassle of deleting the app and reinstalling it and now they’ve screwed up my viewing enjoyment even worse than Crunchyroll... There is now a !#@*-?~•!: counter hovering over the subtitles at the end and I can’t——ing believe it. Why. Would. They. Do. Something. So. Stupid???? If it ain’t broke don’t fix it you stupid stupid stupid fools. And besides the screwed up new designs of these streaming services, they have removed a lot of content since I became an anime fan and it just pisses me off. Thank you for letting me rant and please don’t take my complaint personally since I realize this forum changed too but at least I can still read the writing on the wall around here.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 18, 2020)

Some of my coworkers aren't doing their work and it's really getting on my nerves. I gave them the benefit of the doubt for being newer, but now I'm getting a little fed up with having to cover for them. I don't want to get anyone in trouble, but at this rate I will have to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2020)

Darby said:


> snip


we're always happy to have people vent here about their problems. I personally do it all the time. just as long as it's not about somebody else. I'm sorry to hear about what's going on with your streaming services, hoping it gets fixed soon (or at least you find a better place to watch your shows).

--------------------
I've been reading a lot about the symptoms and problems that people with AD(H)D face, and it hits uncomfortably close to home. I almost wonder if it would benefit me to tell my professors this year that I have inattentive ADHD. I had a professor last year who got frustrated with me a lot because I always seemed like I wasn't paying attention, but the truth is that I (and other people with ADHD) actually focus better by doing something on the side such as doodling. I hate when professors misread that as a sign of laziness or unwillingness to learn. like no, it's literally just how my stupid brain works. I hate to have people try to accommodate to my insignificant issues but it really is an issue that should probably be discussed with all my professors.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

still need 2 of the large beetles in NH but they are impossible due regular beetles spawning on palm trees too why


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

I was sleeping earlier only to be woken up, which is fine, but I went back to sleep only to be woken up by my dad.  I really wish my family would stop harping on me and leave me alone.  It’s past two p.m. now and I’m still kind of exhausted.  I felt like I was getting good REM sleep and would wake up soon, only to be woken up twice by someone else.  I want to scream.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 18, 2020)

My best friend is not okay. She told me her problems and that she’s going to the psychologist next week, and I’m really glad. But, she keeps putting questionable statuses on her discord about not wanting to live anymore. Even when I call her to ask how she’s doing, she tells me how depressed she is and how terrible her day is as one of the first parts of the conversation. Maybe I’m bothering her too much, I’m just worried about her. I feel like my efforts are futile and I’m trying to talk with her about positive things, but she kind of just brushes it off and is not very responsive at all during calls and is too busy playing video games. Maybe if I just leave her alone to think, but I also want to be there for her. I wish I could just tell someone how I feel.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm adjusting to this horribly. I wanna go back home. My dorm mates are wonderful, but I can't take it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm adjusting to this horribly. I wanna go back home. My dorm mates are wonderful, but I can't take it.


so sorry to hear it's not going right. If you want to talk you can PM me!


in speaking of dorms, I'm supposed to move back to my dorm tomorrow and 1. I still have no clue what I'm gonna do with my dog, and 2. I only have like 1/5th of my stuff packed yeeeee


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 18, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Moved into my college room yesterday. Just feels kinda surreal. A part of me is still excited and reminds me of the reasons I came here for. Then, on the other hand, I feel like life just hit me with a ton of bricks. Like I'm sorta just thrown into reality. And it's quite... lonely, with quarantine and all. I'm the only one in my wing of the house. I still have dormmates that are on the other sides, but still.


Sounds relatively better than previous home life.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm gonna sound stupid and entitled so I'll put it in a spoiler:



Spoiler: Click if you want



This "you're too old for this" mentality is making me angry to the point I want to cry. There's this Stitches plush toy I want to get on my birthday next week but I feel like again, it won't happen thanks to that dumb mentality. May I ask, what is wrong with having one? It's not like it's going to hurt me or anything. What you're doing is literally blocking me from being happy on the day that I'll celebrate on my birthday. Sure, there may be some things that could make me happy on that day, but it's not going to be enough to erase my sadness. I don't ask for stuff very often and those times where I do, I'm denied on wanting so harmless? It's ridiculous. Life is already gonna get bumpy and adult life will be something else. I'm gonna be leaving my teen years very soon and this is how it's gonna be wrapped it up... I really want to cry so hard right now but I have to hide it because I could be seen as "overdramatic" over something so little. Maybe I should cry myself to sleep instead and just mature into a boring adult. I know, it's silly but can't you make a guy be genuinely happy?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm gonna sound stupid and entitled so I'll put it in a spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww... I'm really sorry shell ;-;


----------



## Toska (Aug 18, 2020)

Yet again, I'm so worried about my friend/s. They keep making "jokes" about how awful their lives are and it stresses me out. One of them just mopes and cries to the extent I'm worried about their mental health. Another is obsessed with something that really isn't that good and has been acting really weird lately.

Another thing: I'm not supposed to talk to one of my friends because he is dating my female friend. Like, what? The boyfriend is so much nicer to me and doesn't treat me like actual garbage only for me to be not allowed to talk to him, just because this girl says so? She's put me through so much anxiety and hurt that I don't want to look at her. But she keeps saying things like "You're my only friend" and "You're the best person ever" so it's that much harder for me to even be mad. I'm done with her and this situation.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 18, 2020)

Spoiler: .



Im upset and stressed over something. Also someone started making spaghetti and told me they didn’t know how so I stepped in to help them and they went and sat on the couch. I had to make myself separate sauce without meat. And two different noodles because someone is gluten free. I accidentally burned my food because I got the different burners mixed up. Then I burned my finger and I have a tiny bit of second degree. What’s weird is that it doesn’t even hurt. My SO is insisting on getting me food even though I’m not hungry. Also my insomnia is starting to get to me and I just need to sleep for maybe 12 hours straight, but I don’t think that is going to happen. Also I’ve had some Grey hair ever since I was 16. I feel like I’m the only 22 year old with some grey hair and it stands out in my dark hair


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2020)

I need to leave to go to my dorm tomorrow and I literally don't even know everything I need to bring ughhhhh

also I guess classes start Thursday???? like bruh I am in no mental state of mind at all to be doing stuff siudhsdf
luckily tho I only have one class on Thursday and it goes from 9am to noon so ig that's good.


----------



## Crash (Aug 18, 2020)

my ex-boyfriend is borderline obsessed with me and i wish he would just give me some space for once


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## oak (Aug 18, 2020)

Crash said:


> snip


Wow that's scary, I'm sorry he is putting you through that. Would you still be safe if you flat out told him to give you space? You can message me if you feel like talking about the topic.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 18, 2020)

Toska said:


> snip


I think saying things like "you're my only friend" and "you're the best person ever" in response to you is a form of manipulation for her to get what she wants... Also a big red flag that she's trying to prohibit you from speaking to someone that is kind  Maybe it's jealousy?

I could be wrong, but it seems like she has a fear of abandonment both with her boyfriend and with you. It would be good to set down boundaries with these sort of people, and if they can't accept them, then they only care about themselves.

(I hope you don't mind the advice! I've been through very similar situations )


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 19, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm gonna sound stupid and entitled so I'll put it in a spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not in the target audience for a lot of things I buy or watch, but I'm also not around people that would tell me that.


----------



## togeshi (Aug 19, 2020)

I think I'm catching colds and it's been five years since I caught colds...


----------



## rianne (Aug 19, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm gonna sound stupid and entitled so I'll put it in a spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's not quite the same since I am a cishetero woman, but just know I can empathize to an extent. You should absolutely *not *be shamed for wanting that on your birthday. Like you said, it is harmless and finding joy in things like that to keep one's inner child intact is paramount imo. I am sending a lot of well wishes your way for a good birthday celebration and life overall. It's so gross when people try to dictate what's "right" or "wrong" when it's really not that serious and they (not you!) need to get over themselves ASAP.

The normalization of such things seems to be such a huge issue in the West more so than the East. I've seen people of all ages up until retirement/elderly age get excited over lil toys, stuffed or otherwise, as well as comics and cartoons. I've been to a Sanrio store in Japan and an elderly woman got a small bag of goodies with a friend and it was totally mundane for them. Just business as usual for that store, I'm sure.

When products say "for ages x and up" or "for all ages" it really means it as such. /rant over.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm gonna sound stupid and entitled so I'll put it in a spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


literally don't care about what anyone else thinks. you do what you want. you're not harming anyone in doing so, so I don't see a problem with it. adult life really is boring, I've been merging into it for years and trust me it really helps to indulge in the things you enjoy, no matter how old you are. 

heck I just bought a Jolteon figurine today, I now have seven out of nine Eevee figurines and it might be seen as immature and kids-only but who cares? it makes me happy and that's all that matters. you just do you man, don't worry about anyone's opinion especially if you're merging into adulthood. now isn't a good time to worry about what others think.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Honestly, the thing that’s bothering me the most right now is myself.  I’ve had a good life and am doing okay, but still complain like I just did not too long ago.  Why must I complain when I know there’s others out there that have it worse than me?  I need to change my frame of thought and attitude and just maintain a positive mood, lol.  There‘s no reason I can’t do that, and it would probably help the others around me too.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoiler: .



Well... today is the day one of my friends leaves to go back home. I'm devastated. I JUST met him about a month ago. We've been friends for a month. I've grown so close to him as we've talked for hours every day...  I was a complete mess bawling my eyes out last night, I called my mom just... sobbing incoherently. I don't have a whole lot of friends irl. It just sucks that I meet someone I really enjoy talking to and hanging out with, and it's so hard... it's heartbreaking. I know I can just make NEW friends, but I felt comfortable with him right off the bat because I met him through a mutual I've known for almost 6 years irl... I felt such a DEEP and strong connection with him... and I don't know when I'll see him next. I'm going to miss him. I really am. Like, I know we'll still talk but it's just not the same as getting to see him in person...


----------



## rianne (Aug 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Honestly, the thing that’s bothering me the most right now is myself.  I’ve had a good life and am doing okay, but still complain like I just did not too long ago.  Why must I complain when I know there’s others out there that have it worse than me?  I need to change my frame of thought and attitude and just maintain a positive mood, lol.  There‘s no reason I can’t do that, and it would probably help the others around me too.


Just let those feelings be felt. . .jmho. . .don't let it consume and plague you though. Toxic positivity is a thing and feeling the spectrum of emotions is entirely human and okay. It's okay to not be okay sometimes. Reframing your thought process could help though, but pls don't think there's something inherently wrong with you. Beating yourself up in that sense does no good. Idk if you ever write stuff down in a journal but that helps to identify the patterns of what "triggers" these emotions to well up and how you can best tackle them. You don't have to journal every day but just when you need to. And by the end of the entry, you can write what you're happy or thankful for to further "train" your mindset to shift towards that brightside you desire. 

- - -

I'm sorry (to re:all I "quote" btw).  I don't mean to speak over anyone in this thread, but I just don't feel comfortable sitting back when I know many people on-site are fantastic people trying to better themselves like I am. We're all navigating the tumultuous ocean of life.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

rianne said:


> Just let those feelings be felt. . .jmho. . .don't let it consume and plague you though. Toxic positivity is a thing and feeling the spectrum of emotions is entirely human and okay. It's okay to not be okay sometimes. Reframing your thought process could help though, but pls don't think there's something inherently wrong with you. Beating yourself up in that sense does no good. Idk if you ever write stuff down in a journal but that helps to identify the patterns of what "triggers" these emotions to well up and how you can best tackle them. You don't have to journal every day but just when you need to. And by the end of the entry, you can write what you're happy or thankful for to further "train" your mindset to shift towards that brightside you desire.
> 
> - - -
> 
> I'm sorry (to re:all I "quote" btw).  I don't mean to speak over anyone in this thread, but I just don't feel comfortable sitting back when I know many people on-site are fantastic people trying to better themselves like I am. We're all navigating the tumultuous ocean of life.



Thank you, rianne. I really needed to hear this. I’m going to start a daily journal of life events and what I’m feeling. I think that would help a lot.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 19, 2020)

Friggin' puddle of sweat under my mouse arm.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

I can't put up with my mother's bull**** 

I have to go to Vegas instead of staying with my family, and nobody tells me anything about the law so I don't know jack if I get to choose where I stay

I'm tired of saying I love my mom, I don't, she's making me do this and i can't anymore 

I don't want to go away without the rest of my family 
I don't want to do this
I don't want to go through what she's putting me through 
and I don't love her and I'm tired of lying about it but I have to 

I hate my life so much right now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Honestly, the thing that’s bothering me the most right now is myself.  I’ve had a good life and am doing okay, but still complain like I just did not too long ago.  Why must I complain when I know there’s others out there that have it worse than me?  I need to change my frame of thought and attitude and just maintain a positive mood, lol.  There‘s no reason I can’t do that, and it would probably help the others around me too.


your feelings aren't invalid just because someone has it worse than you. you are entitled to whatever you feel, good or bad, and you shouldn't feel guilty about that. but yes i agree, mainaining a positive mood wound help a lot 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

im upset cause its almost 2am and i keep having to run to the bathroom. why of all times must my body do this to me at this hour??


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> your feelings aren't invalid just because someone has it worse than you. you are entitled to whatever you feel, good or bad, and you shouldn't feel guilty about that. but yes i agree, mainaining a positive mood wound help a lot
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> im upset cause its almost 2am and i keep having to run to the bathroom. why of all times must my body do this to me at this hour??



Thank you, xSuperMario64x.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## winter notes (Aug 19, 2020)

/


----------



## Misha (Aug 19, 2020)

Going into hospital for a relatively small thing again today. Still really scared though. I wish they would just knock you out for everything.


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Snip



I believe you're probably right. It's just that she didn't use to be like this, so it's hard for me to take this new side of her. She's been jealous of essentially anything I do, even things to do without her boyfriend. She's came to me a couple times about her being afraid of losing all her friends, so you're spot on about that.
I just need to learn to keep my cool about the situation, and try to set some boundaries between us. And no, the advice is fine  it really helps me remind myself what's going on inside. (And I appreciate you spending time out of your life to help mine )


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2020)

had to use another pink dye this time since they didn't have my usual shade and it turned out meh  oh well.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 19, 2020)

Stop. Sending. Your. Requests. To. My. Email.

I am just getting so pissed off... This account I manage keeps sending stuff directly to my email instead of calling it in or sending to the shared inbox. It's gotten so bad lately to the point of spam. I have already told my team lead about it and I am just to keep directing them to the shared inbox. I loathe them with every fiber of my being. I really do... They are the worst account we've ever had.


----------



## oak (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm having a small procedure today and they told me to take some beds before bed. Well I did and woke up at 6AM with the worst guts ever and ended up puking all over the floor. The thing I'm having done today has already been put off twice so idk if I should be truthful about getting sick.    My mom came home from camping just so she would be in the city for me to call her afterward with an update so idk ugh


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 19, 2020)

Toska said:


> ~snip~


I'm glad I could be of help!  (My situation was extremely similar!) I also had known someone who was initially nice to me, but then started getting extremely jealous of anything I did. They also would intensely express how much they "loved" me (platonically), but I didn't realize until it was too late that it was nothing more than an unhealthy obsession  I tried to keep thinking back to that initial good impression they had, but I learned I cannot deal with someone who has two different personalities (one side nice/giving compliments, the other side angry/possessive)

So I definitely want to make sure you don't deal with the same thing! It can be really draining mentally/physically, so setting up boundaries will make sure to decide if they are a true friend who respects what you feel comfortable with


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm like having bad anxiety cause idk if I'm gonna submit photos in time for the contests today hdhdheh

Also trying to get all my stuff together to move to my dorm, what a hassle. luckily I don't have anywhere to go tomorrow and I only have one zoom call at 11:30am. I'm prob gonna have to buy new hooks n stuff for my blankets/posters/etc cause I can't find the ones I used before anywhere.


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Snip!




Yeah, it really is mentally draining. It's crazy how similar our situations are! I'll make sure to set up some boundries between us. I'm extremely appreciative of you taking the time out of your day just to help me out  if you need anything, I'm always here to talk


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> I'm glad I could be of help!  (My situation was extremely similar!) I also had known someone who was initially nice to me, but then started getting extremely jealous of anything I did. They also would intensely express how much they "loved" me (platonically), but I didn't realize until it was too late that it was nothing more than an unhealthy obsession  I tried to keep thinking back to that initial good impression they had, but I learned I cannot deal with someone who has two different personalities (one side nice/giving compliments, the other side angry/possessive)
> 
> So I definitely want to make sure you don't deal with the same thing! It can be really draining mentally/physically, so setting up boundaries will make sure to decide if they are a true friend who respects what you feel comfortable with


that sounds like me towards my best friend and i dislike that
i try to be a good person but i get jealous of his other friends and hhhhh


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 19, 2020)

intrusive thoughts and anxiety :c
if anyone has any coping methods for intrusive thoughts that isn’t pacing around in circles eating gummi bears in unhealthy amounts pls tell me


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 19, 2020)

I went to bed with the kitchen all clean, but woke up to it in a mess. Someone made Mac and cheese except they put the cheese sauce in the strainer instead of the pan? 
somebody please explain this to me because I don’t get it. It’s taking all my will power not to clean because I can’t be in there when it’s messy I’m getting all kinds of anxiety, but I can’t be cleaning their crap anymore.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 19, 2020)

Toska said:


> ~snip~


No problem at all! I hope that everything works out well for you  Thank you so much! If you ever need anything or someone to talk to also, I'm also available anytime~!! 


ohare01 said:


> ~snip~


I think it would be good to put trust in your friend! (as in, trusting that they can be your best friend but also have other people they talk to) I guarantee it! <3  I think it would strengthen your bond even more!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

why is saying no to people so hard


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Awww... I'm really sorry shell ;-;





Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm not in the target audience for a lot of things I buy or watch, but I'm also not around people that would tell me that.





rianne said:


> I know it's not quite the same since I am a cishetero woman, but just know I can empathize to an extent. You should absolutely *not *be shamed for wanting that on your birthday. Like you said, it is harmless and finding joy in things like that to keep one's inner child intact is paramount imo. I am sending a lot of well wishes your way for a good birthday celebration and life overall. It's so gross when people try to dictate what's "right" or "wrong" when it's really not that serious and they (not you!) need to get over themselves ASAP.
> 
> The normalization of such things seems to be such a huge issue in the West more so than the East. I've seen people of all ages up until retirement/elderly age get excited over lil toys, stuffed or otherwise, as well as comics and cartoons. I've been to a Sanrio store in Japan and an elderly woman got a small bag of goodies with a friend and it was totally mundane for them. Just business as usual for that store, I'm sure.
> 
> When products say "for ages x and up" or "for all ages" it really means it as such. /rant over.





xSuperMario64x said:


> literally don't care about what anyone else thinks. you do what you want. you're not harming anyone in doing so, so I don't see a problem with it. adult life really is boring, I've been merging into it for years and trust me it really helps to indulge in the things you enjoy, no matter how old you are.
> 
> heck I just bought a Jolteon figurine today, I now have seven out of nine Eevee figurines and it might be seen as immature and kids-only but who cares? it makes me happy and that's all that matters. you just do you man, don't worry about anyone's opinion especially if you're merging into adulthood. now isn't a good time to worry about what others think.


Thanks, folks for sharing your thoughts. I'll do my best to move forward and hopefully get what I want down the line.


----------



## milktae (Aug 19, 2020)

bts had a virtual meet and great contest but, the winner is an anti and I don’t even understand why she even entered in the first place if she’s an anti. it kind of ruined other’s chances of meeting them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 19, 2020)

milktae said:


> bts had a virtual meet and great contest but, the winner is an anti and I don’t even understand why she even entered in the first place if she’s an anti. it kind of ruined other’s chances of meeting them


w h y 

that's really rude why would they do that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

milktae said:


> bts had a virtual meet and great contest but, the winner is an anti and I don’t even understand why she even entered in the first place if she’s an anti. it kind of ruined other’s chances of meeting them


Whaaat
I know nothing about kpop but that is low


----------



## milktae (Aug 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> w h y
> 
> that's really rude why would they do that


their kind of a fan, but I don’t get what kind of fan calls artists stupid and hate on them


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 19, 2020)

I need to go back to the optometrist at some stage to upgrade my glasses. I can tell they need to be strengthened as I'm struggling to read things in the far distance again .-. It's not bad enough to go back to the optometrist straight away, just rather annoying. Is it normal for your eyes to deteriorate this fast??


----------



## Soigne (Aug 19, 2020)

been thinking about the afterlife a lot today, wondering if there really is such a thing. on the one hand, i would like to think that all of this isn't just for nothing.

but there's just something so comforting about everything coming to a swift end, too.


----------



## Maiana (Aug 19, 2020)

i feel like i always miss the events on here, im always so late to the party omg


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 19, 2020)

I have this on-and-off feeling of running out of time in just a general sense, and it's been back lately. It just pops into my head at random throughout the day and makes me feel anxious and nauseous, like something bad is going to happen soon. Probably doesn't help that the job search process isn't going very well either. It's really wearing on me mentally.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm starting post secondary soon and it's stressful having to prepare everything right now.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 19, 2020)

my heart hurts.

i miss you.. i know you can't come back here, bc its not a good place for you, i know i can always visit but im not sure when.. you live in another state now.. i know we can always still talk. we can text. we can call.. but its not the same as seeing you in person..​


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 20, 2020)

I asked my teacher if there’s a retake... he says yes, but doesn’t specify when. He opens the retake 3 hours after we’re done with school and only opens it for 16 minutes. Are you kidding me? Gosh, I’m just done.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

im sad and stressed out and overly emotional and feeling bad physically and i have no one to talk to about it, i just want to cry i hate everything right now...


----------



## Neb (Aug 20, 2020)

The unhealthy amount of screen time I’ve had for the past 15 years is finally starting to affect my health. My eyeglass prescription has gotten thicker, I’m slouching more, my neck is always stiff, and my hands are very calloused. I worry that the amount of sitting I’ve done will also shorten my lifespan. My parents keep telling me this is reversible, but I don’t know anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

I swear I’m not half as effective in typing on this tablet without a keyboard.  It has been more than a month for sure now and I still don‘t have one paired with it.  I have the money to buy one... I literally just need to set aside a day so I can go out (with a mask on) and buy a new one.  And THEN make sure I take care of it properly this time.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

I ate a bunch of cookies at 3 AM... (it's 4 AM now) That was a bad idea because now I feel sick. I'm also falling asleep earlier than I did last night, which really isn't going to help my sleep schedule get anywhere.


----------



## Misha (Aug 20, 2020)

Misha said:


> Going into hospital for a relatively small thing again today. Still really scared though. I wish they would just knock you out for everything.


it was pretty bad tbh because my body grew weirdly apparently and it took way longer than they expected. it hutrs quite a bit now and typing is pretty hard cause i am too tired for it. just gonna make it past these days. healing is going decently i think tho.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

closing lines on stuff </3 but has to be done or my lineart filling will look like a reverse pizza lol


----------



## oak (Aug 20, 2020)

Misha said:


> it was pretty bad tbh because my body grew weirdly apparently and it took way longer than they expected. it hutrs quite a bit now and typing is pretty hard cause i am too tired for it. just gonna make it past these days. healing is going decently i think tho.


I hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 20, 2020)

My roommate has been acting so mean lately. My other roommate and I are fed up with the BS. Im drawing Raymond for a project I’m working on, and was experimenting with facial expressions because he needs to look unhappy for it. I experiment until I land on something I like and some of them were pretty funny, so we were laughing together at it. Well that turned into from her laughing with me to laughing at me. Apparently I draw like she did when she was in kindergarten etc. sure my process might not be the best, but I’m still learning and I’m also not used to procreate yet so that’s been challenging all on its own. I told her she was making me mad and being rude and she just responded with “yeah” and walked away while laughing at me. It may take me awhile to get things looking right but I eventually get there, and my stuff ultimately comes out looking better than hers although I would never tell her that. My Raymond isn’t finished and it looks a bit rough, but I think it looks cute so far. Might make the mouth smaller.


Spoiler: Raymond 









Also my dad texted me this morning to tell me he has COVID. So that’s fun.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Shoulders are sore from working out yesterday ;;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> My roommate has been acting so mean lately. My other roommate and I are fed up with the BS. Im drawing Raymond for a project I’m working on, and was experimenting with facial expressions because he needs to look unhappy for it. I experiment until I land on something I like and some of them were pretty funny, so we were laughing together at it. Well that turned into from her laughing with me to laughing at me. Apparently I draw like she did when she was in kindergarten etc. sure my process might not be the best, but I’m still learning and I’m also not used to procreate yet so that’s been challenging all on its own. I told her she was making me mad and being rude and she just responded with “yeah” and walked away while laughing at me. It may take me awhile to get things looking right but I eventually get there, and my stuff ultimately comes out looking better than hers although I would never tell her that. My Raymond isn’t finished and it looks a bit rough, but I think it looks cute so far. Might make the mouth smaller.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Raymond
> ...



W H A T

That Raymond looks great actually!  Not sure why she would do that.  Some people can just be really rude for no good reason.  I’m a terrible artist and I can’t even draw stick figures that well (lol), but I think Raymond looks cute in this piece as well!  I’m sorry that you‘re having to deal with this.  :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

Ugh not looking forward to teach this one co-worker how to handle reservation cause we do not get along and he's flake and unresponsible as **** and I'm like.. "yes sure i'll do it" .. ;_;


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 20, 2020)

Spoiler



Sometimes I feel that I’m not smart enough. I actively participate in class and I think understand the material but when it comes to unrelated and stupid quizzes, I fail. Why should my gpa suffer just because I don’t exactly know how much everything is graded, late work policy, etc. My dad says I lack critical thinking, so maybe my small brain can’t handle big things. I really hate failing, and it makes me think that I won’t succeed in life and the little tiny points that I get taken off make me go insane. Even one point for my gpa matters, and I‘m trying to be better but I keep ruining it for myself.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> W H A T
> 
> That Raymond looks great actually!  Not sure why she would do that.  Some people can just be really rude for no good reason.  I’m a terrible artist and I can’t even draw stick figures that well (lol), but I think Raymond looks cute in this piece as well!  I’m sorry that you‘re having to deal with this.  :/


Ty  
I don’t know what her issues are lately, she won’t talk about it. It’s like living with an angry messy toddler.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Spoiler



I need to take my medicine and get good sleep tonight.  I know that’s contributing to how I feel right now.  But I can’t help but think about my past online at times like these and how much I did wrong.  I know it‘s in the past.  It has been years.  I’ve changed since then and became a better person.  But it still bothers me from time to time.  I was such a tool.  So pathetic.  And I honestly don’t even know why I acted that way because it wasn’t how I usually am (granted I was dealing with a lot at the time).  I feel like I’ve made enemies there.  They’ve probably forgotten about me by now or don’t care thankfully, but it still bothers me.  I couldn’t stop myself from crying.  I need to take better care of myself.  This is a wake up call.


----------



## milktae (Aug 20, 2020)

my friend didn’t reply to what I sent her last week :’( imma go cry now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2020)

Argh, I should've sold my turnips last night. I would've made a nice profit if I did but I decided to wait to see if it would go higher. Turns out the value of turnips were cut more than half and I had to sell at a loss. I invested somewhere around 200k bells. I only got around half of it back AND it didn't contribute to that one nook miles achievement for cornering the stalk market. Note to self: If you see the value of turnips go for a reasonable profit, just book it. Better to earn small margins of profit than to lose a lot of bells. If next week has a declining trend...


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Argh, I should've sold my turnips last night. I would've made a nice profit if I did but I decided to wait to see if it would go higher. Turns out the value of turnips were cut more than half and I had to sell at a loss. I invested somewhere around 200k bells. I only got around half of it back AND it didn't contribute to that one nook miles achievement for cornering the stalk market. Note to self: If you see the value of turnips go for a reasonable profit, just book it. Better to earn small margins of profit than to lose a lot of bells. If next week has a declining trend...


Did you sell them already?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 20, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I need to take my medicine and get good sleep tonight.  I know that’s contributing to how I feel right now.  But I can’t help but think about my past online at times like these and how much I did wrong.  I know it‘s in the past.  It has been years.  I’ve changed since then and became a better person.  But it still bothers me from time to time.  I was such a tool.  So pathetic.  And I honestly don’t even know why I acted that way because it wasn’t how I usually am (granted I was dealing with a lot at the time).  I feel like I’ve made enemies there.  They’ve probably forgotten about me by now or don’t care thankfully, but it still bothers me.  I couldn’t stop myself from crying.  I need to take better care of myself.  This is a wake up call.


Don't ever recall you acting that way


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2020)

Kane said:


> Did you sell them already?


Yeah I already did so there's no going back.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I need to take my medicine and get good sleep tonight.  I know that’s contributing to how I feel right now.  But I can’t help but think about my past online at times like these and how much I did wrong.  I know it‘s in the past.  It has been years.  I’ve changed since then and became a better person.  But it still bothers me from time to time.  I was such a tool.  So pathetic.  And I honestly don’t even know why I acted that way because it wasn’t how I usually am (granted I was dealing with a lot at the time).  I feel like I’ve made enemies there.  They’ve probably forgotten about me by now or don’t care thankfully, but it still bothers me.  I couldn’t stop myself from crying.  I need to take better care of myself.  This is a wake up call.


I've also gotten into some pretty stupid fights online (guild drama on a bootleg Clash of Clans) and I barely even think about it except to cringe at myself. There's probably a few people who are sad enough to hold onto online grudges like that but I would hope the majority of people just grow out of it.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Kane said:


> Don't ever recall you acting that way



I know, it wasn’t here.



MapleSilver said:


> I've also gotten into some pretty stupid fights online (guild drama on a bootleg Clash of Clans) and I barely even think about it except to cringe at myself. There's probably a few people who are sad enough to hold onto online grudges like that but I would hope the majority of people just grow out of it.



Yes, this 100%.  You’re totally right about this and I‘m so glad we’re friends.

Thank you both so much.

I’m feeling a lot better now.  My productivity is going up and I feel like I can take on anything.  Being there for both myself and others even when I’m not feeling the best... that’s my true strength.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

My pillow fort didn’t get accepted since I needed an outside view and that means I have to redo it again...
Edit: So I decided to redo it a bit and upload the outside, hope it’s gets accepted...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

playing p5, my brother had to add funds to their account and they had to update the ps4, it closed p5 and I lost an hour of progress


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 21, 2020)

There was a thunderstorm where I live and my dog won't stop panting because of the loud noises. I feel soo bad for her but it's pretty annoying.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 21, 2020)

I have no chocolate.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 21, 2020)

kinda scared the current state of the world has ruined my chances of getting out of my family's home asap like I wanted too :/

also my school has yet to contact me about what I'm doing this year (I wasn't going to regular classes before sh went down anyways, but not a single email *not* ment for the people going back to regular classes? hhhhhhhh and it's my senior year so I'm worried for the same family thing bc of that.........)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2020)

might had a bit too much coca cola today but can't be helped


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I feel so very sick but I just can't seem to get myself to throw up or anything and I just feel bleck


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

never mind I got it now


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> never mind I got it now



Are you okay?  Feeling sick or throwing up definitely doesn’t sound like fun.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Are you okay?  Feeling sick or throwing up definitely doesn’t sound like fun.


Lately I haven't been feeling well and I have no idea how to fix it


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Lately I haven't been feeling well and I have no idea how to fix it



Sorry to hear about that.  :/

Is it just physical pain that you’re dealing with?  Depending on what it is, drinking water, getting more sleep, or using the bathroom might help.  If all else fails I would try taking some medicine for it.

Either way, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Sorry to hear about that.  :/
> 
> Is it just physical pain that you’re dealing with?  Depending on what it is, drinking water, getting more sleep, or using the bathroom might help.  If all else fails I would try taking some medicine for it.
> 
> Either way, I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Just realized I will be somewhat piling in work in 2 days....


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Aug 22, 2020)

I finally got a response about my college application but I wanna punch myself for not checking my email this morning  there’s less than 10 seats open and more than 20 on the waitlist so hopefully I managed to respond in time (doubt it lol it’s fcfs)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm starting to realize how lonely I really am during my bad sleeping schedules... yikes. I'm not sure why I didn't think about this sooner.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2020)

During the move in to my college dorm: 

Mom and her friend: "AHAHAHA! She's gonna be calling her dad for help!" 

Me: "Well you know I could, if only I had his number!"

Mom's friend: "AHAHAHAHA!"

meanwhile my friend's mom (the one that drived us to my college) was just silent LMAO 

way to show off ur true colors


----------



## Misha (Aug 22, 2020)

Misha said:


> it was pretty bad tbh because my body grew weirdly apparently and it took way longer than they expected. it hutrs quite a bit now and typing is pretty hard cause i am too tired for it. just gonna make it past these days. healing is going decently i think tho.


Well, it got inflammed (probably, it's saturday so I only could talk to someone on the phone but I seem to have a fever and... well, more gross stuff) so they put me on antibiotics till wednesday. Hopefully that sorts it...

Uni will also start on monday the week after already, and while we only have one physical class, I'm really worried about the corona risk there, on the way travelling to uni and having to do groceries in a busy town where no one keeps distance or wears masks after being on antibiotics which I think makes me way more vulnerable to get the virus and my health has been terrible the past year or two.


----------



## milktae (Aug 22, 2020)

i hate YouTube sm
there was a goal of 100 million views for this mv, and they delete about 13 million 

we were so close too considering they deleted all those (98 mil)


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 22, 2020)

Spoiler



I couldn’t find my cat, and she just so happened to be asleep in my sister’s closet.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2020)

****, I can't be doing this. Not today. Not when I've got college classes and coursework to do. Been feeling kinda out of it ever since the day started.


----------



## Zane (Aug 22, 2020)

Pulled out my laptop for the first time in months so I could start coloring Laudine's art for the event and found it like this  






Whyyyy. This is the second battery that's done that (hence why it's not even the same color as the laptop, lol)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

hot on the heels of this discovery is another - my printer has no ink.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm just sad 

sad for no reason


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2020)

Feeling lonely to be honest


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Leg hurts


----------



## oak (Aug 22, 2020)

I drove from pet store to pet store trying to find 1 bag of hay for my rabbits and everywhere was sold out    this has been an issue since covid started. I managed to find one small bag of off-brand hay but it's dry and crappy so idk if my boujee rabbits will eat it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m so pissed for so many reasons that point back to my parents most the time, and it’s exhausting.
I can’t force myself to have a good time especially during times like these.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 22, 2020)

Irish spring rolls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

My phone is restricting me from seeing the basement dweller thread specifically so rip
Dunno why and I have no idea how the censor system works so double rip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2020)

Bruh been feeling tired all day p much... I HAD 2 CUPS OF COFFEE GDI


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 22, 2020)

oak said:


> I drove from pet store to pet store trying to find 1 bag of hay for my rabbits and everywhere was sold out    this has been an issue since covid started. I managed to find one small bag of off-brand hay but it's dry and crappy so idk if my boujee rabbits will eat it.


I hope they eat it 

It’s my worst nightmare to not find any hay except timothy hay because I’m so allergic to it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 22, 2020)

sad for no reason again


----------



## Soigne (Aug 22, 2020)

feeling very alone these days


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Something my friend said made me very sad and upset and I can't help but cry thinking about it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2020)

Spoiler: not for the faint of heart



so I came home just this evening so I could take care of my dog for a night and gather a few more things for my dorm, and when I came into my room I noticed a really odd smell that seemed to get stronger as I went near my closet.

at first I thought a cat had relieved themselves in there, but after thinking about it for a few hours I realized that smell might actually be a dead mouse. after thinking for a few more hours Im pretty positive that's what it is.

so I went and checked my mouse bait that I laid out, and sure enough the one closest to the closet had some teeth marks in it, meaning that a mouse did in fact go in there and eat some of it.

now my problem is I've got a dead mouse in here somewhere but because I'm not home anymore (at least for the semester) I can't really get back in the closet to get it. idk I might have to go through my closet tomorrow before i go home, just the thought of leaving it in there repulses me.


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

I was super upset and typed out something here, but after calming down I've came up with something better:

I wish people wouldn't be so self centered. Like, I know we all are sometimes, and that's fine. But after you make somebody else want to cry and throw their phone because they spent 2 years trying to help you and all you do it treat them like garbage, you'd think they'd learn. Turns out they don't. But luckily I'm not as mad and I can handle the situation properly. I just wish this wouldn't have ever happened in the first place.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 23, 2020)

aaaah so there was an assignment for Psychology basically just telling the prof who you are and introducing yourself and it was due midnight yesterday and the turnitin thing closed :c don't think its worth any major points but yeah noooo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Also had a nosebleed earlier jfc


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 23, 2020)

Hand hurts and I feel lonely;;;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> aaaah so there was an assignment for Psychology basically just telling the prof who you are and introducing yourself and it was due midnight yesterday and the turnitin thing closed :c don't think its worth any major points but yeah noooo
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> Also had a nosebleed earlier jfc


ooooof hope it doesn't affect anything that sucks u missed it;;

and yeah nosebleeds can go die

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



oak said:


> I drove from pet store to pet store trying to find 1 bag of hay for my rabbits and everywhere was sold out    this has been an issue since covid started. I managed to find one small bag of off-brand hay but it's dry and crappy so idk if my boujee rabbits will eat it.


i have no idea what a boujee rabbit is but i hope they manage and that u can find the regular soon!


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 23, 2020)

Seriously how hard is it to tell me that we're going to have company over! This is the second time! TELL. ME. I was going to do stuff today and I can't when people are over.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

feeling so lonely and sad these days


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 23, 2020)

My allergies are back . My eyes burn and I can’t tell if it’s because the air quality is so bad from all the fires in Washington and Oregon or if it’s from some kind of plant. At least the air isn’t super smoky like it has been in the past this time of year yet.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> feeling so lonely and sad these days


this x99999999


----------



## Misha (Aug 23, 2020)

feeling for all of you feeling sad and lonely in here <3 same here, these times really don't help with those feelings.

my recovery is basically the same as yesterday, but i was more nauseous and couldn't eat at all. oh well, hopefully i can go back to hospital tomorrow and they can really check what is going on.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

I just can't even anymore 

I'm convinced I have depression and my mom's idea of going to Vegas is making it worse

my mom is the biggest reason I'm like this


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

I have to wake up at 7 am for school 

might as well kill me now


----------



## milktae (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m starting school soon  i won’t be able to go on discord and tbt as much :’)
I might still tho since it’s probably online


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 23, 2020)

I hate feeling really lethargic and half-asleep, and that's exactly how I feel today


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 23, 2020)

I try my best to stick to my morals and help other people, but being a kind and good person is just so hard sometimes

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

It’s like people just use me and throw me away like something worthless as a used napkin


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 23, 2020)

can someone explain to me why the "r" sound in french sounds like someone hacking up a loogey


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 23, 2020)

Anyone else feel physically sick/extreme exhaustion when the weather changes drastically?  (ex: weather going from hot/sunny one day to thunderstorm the next)

This has been a thing for me for several years  Makes it hard to be productive or focus when this happens


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I try my best to stick to my morals and help other people, but being a kind and good person is just so hard sometimes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> It’s like people just use me and throw me away like something worthless as a used napkin


you gotta figure out who is using you just as a support piece and who isnt, it'll make you feel better in the long run


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 23, 2020)

I've been dreading going to work lately because it's been pretty anxiety inducing. This 3 day weekend was a nice break and all, but whenever I take a day off the amount of emails I come back to is insane. I hate how society is set up for work where you can't just take a vacation. Higher paying jobs on a salary often have you doing a little work on vacation and then you have jobs like mine where you come back to stuff that they were too lazy to send to someone else or wasn't taken care of. It really sucks... We shouldn't have to live in that way. We should be able to take full breaks.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Got two hurricanes coming and the 2nd one may be a category 2 or 3
Since i live in a trailer, if the winds are too bad the trailer could get blown away or destroyed
If that happens... holy crap I just realized I would lose all my cats
and I'd have to live at my aunt's house and I really don't want to
I'm so scared


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Got two hurricanes coming and the 2nd one may be a category 2 or 3
> Since i live in a trailer, if the winds are too bad the trailer could get blown away or destroyed
> If that happens... holy crap I just realized I would lose all my cats
> and I'd have to live at my aunt's house and I really don't want to
> I'm so scared


I hope your okay


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I hope your okay


i hope ill be ok too


----------



## milktae (Aug 24, 2020)

my brother stole my charger  im only at 8% and it’s my only charger


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

milktae said:


> my brother stole my charger  im only at 8% and it’s my only charger


I was about to offer a up charger until I realized that's not possible


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

it feels like no one cares
i feel so worthless
and sad
and why am i getting the hurricanes
i deserve it for being such a trashy human being huh?
i hate my life
i want to die but at the same time i don't and im scared of losing everything from those hurricanes
and no one is here to comfort me or help
i don't know what to do


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it feels like no one cares
> i feel so worthless
> and sad
> and why am i getting the hurricanes
> ...


Well just because i need a break from hearing people vent doesn’t mean i stopped caring about you and you should know by now the worthless part isn’t true. You’re the opposite of a bad person and i’ve been telling you that for over a year now. I guess i can make an exception for you if you really need help


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 24, 2020)

Spoiler



I can't play games, and I've been playing them for as long as pretty much everyone else I know and they are still better than me. I'm depressed and feel like nothing. It feels like everything I want to accomplish and achieve the award is given to someone else. I'm forgotten. Nobody cares. I really want to start over. When I try to be good and apart of the group, they push me to the side and don't give a heck. They lie and say 'we love you' right after they roast me. I hate people, they never do any good for me. I cry myself to sleep every time. I hate myself. 
I don't know what to do. Each time I ask, it's 'stay p o s i t i v e, and you'll think better thoughts. Bruh, that doesn't solve my problems. I want to die and you're pushing it off to the side as usual.


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Allergies, please go away


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 24, 2020)

all my friends seem like they have their life together already cuz they're already certain with their majors and are looking into internships and jobs but I'm still here not sure wat to do 
my general advisor doesn't help at all cuz she barely listens when I ask questions and my department major's advising appointments have been full for half a year now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I feel like I'm too clingy at times
I wanna contact an old friend but I don't wanna come off as
annoying or something


----------



## Neb (Aug 24, 2020)

I’ve internalized comments about my appearance for so long that I can’t get rid of them. Whether I lose weight, try new hairstyles, or wear different clothes I still feel ugly. I don’t even like my new beard much anymore. While I know appearance doesn’t really matter in the long term, I wish I could just look at the mirror without shame.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 24, 2020)

As much as I enjoy my friendship with my ex for the most part, I feel that it’s time to cut him out of my life. When he’s actually being my friend things are great, but I’m tired of him using me to get under whoever his current girlfriend is at the times skin. He will flip a switch and starts flirting with me and acting like we’re going to get back together. All so that he can he can make her get upset and either break up with him or act out and give him a legitimate reason to break up with her. He just started flirting with me again and lied about having a girlfriend even though I can easily check on social media. He knows I have a SO and that I don’t like long distance relationships/not interested in a relationship with him, but he keeps pulling this crap. I’m not a tool to be used and it feels wrong to continue my friendship with him.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

Neb said:


> I’ve internalized comments about my appearance for so long that I can’t get rid of them. Whether I lose weight, try new hairstyles, or wear different clothes I still feel ugly. I don’t even like my new beard much anymore. While I know appearance doesn’t really matter in the long term, I wish I could just look at the mirror without shame.



Sorry to hear about this, Benjamin (hope it’s okay if I call you that?). I can honestly relate. For the longest time while I was in university I kept thinking I didn’t look good, that I wasn’t smart, or that I wasn’t strong, even though people have told me I am all of those things before. I kept thinking there was something wrong with me. I know this sounds cliched, but the most important thing is to believe yourself that you look good. Once I started believing that I looked good, I stopped worrying about it as much, and finally started to believe others’ compliments towards myself. This is of course just one way to approach it, but it’s what helped me the most. Either way I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rianne (Aug 24, 2020)

The job market.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 24, 2020)

i genuinely cannot find any motivation to get my work done even though school is back soon...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

My legs hurt so much omfg


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Idk if I'm getting sick or if its just allergies
I hope I'm not getting sick because when I get sick, I tend to act depressed which is not fun.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 24, 2020)

I can't believe I found a Neopets leak that included my data and I still can't log into my account, even after talking to the Neopets support.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I can't believe I found a Neopets leak that included my data and I still can't log into my account, even after talking to the Neopets support.


Wow wait when did this happen o_o''

also had a wasp flying around for ages before i could smash it just hoping it didn't sting me secretly...


----------



## Romaki (Aug 24, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Wow wait when did this happen o_o''



There were leaks in 2013 and 2016. Both include 26 millions accounts apparently.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 24, 2020)

Zero motivation

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020



Reneezombie said:


> I went to bed with the kitchen all clean, but woke up to it in a mess. Someone made Mac and cheese except they put the cheese sauce in the strainer instead of the pan?
> somebody please explain this to me because I don’t get it. It’s taking all my will power not to clean because I can’t be in there when it’s messy I’m getting all kinds of anxiety, but I can’t be cleaning their crap anymore.



I know the feeling honestly. Shared properties with messy people before and it feels like living in a zoo, I thought it was just me being overly clean and tidy until my mum came to visit one time and was completely turned away by the mess in the kitchen. The thought of what other people’s bedrooms look like haunts me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2020)

Romaki said:


> There were leaks in 2013 and 2016. Both include 26 millions accounts apparently.


oh damn idr the 2013 one buuut kinda glad I self froze in 2016 then, rip


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

tired but school


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2020)

cant figure out mirror bleh


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm having these feelings of uneasiness but I don't know why


----------



## Misha (Aug 24, 2020)

i have eaten exactly twice since wednesday and i have no desire to. even though i feel weak af but it hurts and it gross to eat with the wound in my mouth healing. and i've been told to literally brush the wound which frightens me tbh. but i guess i will have to


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2020)

Damn, I feel like ****. Only thing I can really pinpoint my feelings to are maybe anxious about class work and how I didn't sleep that much last night.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

slept but still tired and I'm hungry but I don't want to eat 

hhhhhhhh I don't want to go to school


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2020)

my left joycon is starting to drift T__T


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2020)

first day of class and we already had to form our own groups for a huge project worth a good chunk of our grade and i can't even work with the 2 people i know


----------



## oak (Aug 24, 2020)

I accidentally called my boyfriend of 9 years Gaston today  His name isn't even close to that. It's okay though he says he still loves me lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 24, 2020)

oak said:


> I accidentally called my boyfriend of 9 years Gaston today  His name isn't even close to that. It's okay though he says he still loves me lmao


Disney's Gaston?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 24, 2020)

bruh I just spent a good portion of time working on my entry for the Celeste's Observatory event and Photoshop decided to crash and not save my progress  welp, my entry is gonna be a bit simpler than I intended as I don't have time to redo it


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I think I’m sick and it’s not allergies and it’s making me unmotivated to do some stuff


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm crying, I hate my life...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

sometimes I wonder if I was meant to be alone


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

worried about my friends


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2020)

Super annoyed by how much time I wasted trying to find a shark for the photo challenge  AND I STILL HAVENT FOUND ONE. I saw *one* shadow with a fin on it today and it randomly swam away right before i could take the screenshot. Just wtf game.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Now I'm angry at myself for being the idiot that I am and also for me second-guessing every problem I hAve

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

Like
did I cry because I was a drama queen
Or did I cry because it was an actual problem


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> sometimes I wonder if I was meant to be alone



I felt that very deeply, so despite what it says - you're not alone with that thought. Hope you feel better sooner or later


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> sometimes I wonder if I was meant to be alone



Feeling the same way, and have felt that way a lot in the past sadly. I’ve tried to distract myself with a multitude of things, but I always return to feeling that way at some point. Hope you feel better soon, buddy.


----------



## Neb (Aug 25, 2020)

Origami said:


> sometimes I wonder if I was meant to be alone


I have that thought a lot as well. On some days I’m content by spending time with both IRL and online friends, but on others the loneliness catches up to me.


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 25, 2020)

Everything. Now I'm even getting stressed about the fair which is... not good at all. The fair was supposed to be for funsies, what's happening.

The state is on fire and its affecting me even inside the house. And that's just one of the most recent of all these issues. Its getting rough. School started and I'm feeling overwhelmed. I don't want to feel so overwhelmed but I am. I really need to try and take out some time to relax but I don't know how. All my relaxing things just feel like they're distracting me. Playing games, listening to music, drawing.


----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2020)

my tooth hurts,, love this for me


----------



## Toska (Aug 25, 2020)

My band teacher just quit. He was the only thing good in my school, and he had so much faith in me. He actually taught his students, and the next teacher probably dosen't even know what they're doing. I've only cried a little, but I'm expecting more tears later. I'm thankful for the time I had with him, but I still wish this didn't happen.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

cramps are paINFUL


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 25, 2020)

College doesn’t officially start until September for me and I’m already stressed and over it. I feel like I need to nap for a week just for going down there to get all my stuff done. Kinda wish I could lay around all day and snuggle this very loving little bunny. 




Also restarting on a new Island in AC is hard. I had to make the decision to get all my stuff and I have a lot of stuff. Or completely restart and undo months of work. I chose to get my stuff and I’m having to rush through all the beginning things and order and catalog everything so that the roommates can restart the Island and I’m starting to forget why I enjoy this game. Also very sad about having them reset because I love the Island so much


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

ummmmmmmm so like all these coursework that I gotta do that I haven't done yet oops


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 25, 2020)

I thought of a really good idea for the Harv's island room contest, but saw someone already did something too similar. I was in love with the idea too, but don't want to look like I copied it. I'll have to think of something else.


----------



## pochy (Aug 25, 2020)

ive had a bad day today i wish i didn't have to leave my bed tomorrow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 25, 2020)

im sad for no reason
and still in pain


----------



## trashpedia (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm kinda at this point in life where there's probably not a lot of things to look forward to and I find that kinda sad and boring? I really liked looking forward to events happening around my town during the fall but it's all cancelled due to COVID so thats rlly disappointing.

Another thing that bothers me *a lot* is that I have to continue going to my classes on Labor Day and for the first 2 days of fall break >-<


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 25, 2020)

I hate it when parents look at my screen, like _excuse me leave me alone_


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 26, 2020)

I held off colouring the Celeste observatory and I ran out of time at like 90% of the way-
Oh well, at least I know to not procrastinate for round 2!


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 26, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> I held off colouring the Celeste observatory and I ran out of time at like 90% of the way-
> Oh well, at least I know to not procrastinate for round 2!


SAME I FORGOT TO TURN IT IN ON TIME IM SO DUMMBBBBBB all that time wasted :'))


----------



## rianne (Aug 26, 2020)

Disrespect, manipulation, faux concern. . .

:^) Perfect.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2020)

Toska said:


> My band teacher just quit. He was the only thing good in my school, and he had so much faith in me. He actually taught his students, and the next teacher probably dosen't even know what they're doing. I've only cried a little, but I'm expecting more tears later. I'm thankful for the time I had with him, but I still wish this didn't happen.


You shouldn't make assumptions about your next teacher before you've even met them - you could end up loving them! I was sad when the senior scientist at my work left: she got married and moved to another country to live with her new husband. I dreaded meeting her replacement but it turned out that she was even better!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Gosh people are so ******* predictable in my life.  Just suffocate me with a pillow already and let’s get it over with.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

cold weather :// i hate fall


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

also how the hell did my domestic mail pick up a package in the US when it went thru customs LOL


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 26, 2020)

Spoiler: .



deleted


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 26, 2020)

My parents don't let me do stuff for myself sometimes like stfu and let me do what I want.

I've asked them multiple times in the timespan of months to help me cut my god damn hair and they won't and told me to even do it myself if I really wanted it cut that bad, then they go on to tell me I can only trim it cause even then it's too much. No one else in the house wants to help me but then I say I'm gonna cut it myself and they say no. Like, make up your God damn minds. I don't want a stranger in my face cutting my hair and I've told them MULTIPLE times that it bothers the back of my neck cause of the length it is now. Idgaf how many angles it used to have, it's grown out! It's my hair and it has no concern over you! Even if I jack it up that badly it'll grow back it always does, and quickly!

It's kind of a stupid thing to get mad about but its the fact they always do stuff like this, they say one thing then say no when I actually try to do it. It doesn't concern you! I'm a ****ing adult let me do stuff like this.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

"grow up already" "why can't you just act your age" 

I would turn this into a rant but I'm just done


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> "grow up already" "why can't you just act your age"
> 
> I would turn this into a rant but I'm just done


That's a mood.. my parents tell me that crap all the time


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Few tickets short for the sheep plush


----------



## Soigne (Aug 26, 2020)

i just wish i was dead honestly


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

im going to die from this hurricane


----------



## Neb (Aug 26, 2020)

I wish I could redo the past four years.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2020)

Alright, you know what? You've got it better than me. I would kill to have a mom that's even as half as supportive as yours. Your mom cares about you, and mine doesn't. You complain about her, and while I don't know how she's like as much as you do, I can't help it but feel so jealous. You've got it all. You are entitled to your emotions, don't get me wrong. I just... would love to have her as a parent. At least your mom doesn't ration your medicine pills. She's not narcissistic like my mom, from the looks of it. She actually _cares_ and wants you to grow up to be your own individual. I'd never say all this to you in person. Your feelings are valid, after all. I just get... jealous whenever I see someone have that parental figure in their lives.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 26, 2020)

I don’t know if I should be flattered or concerned that someone tried to copy off my answer as their own from somewhere (not here)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Nevermind.  Just going to chalk this one up to I’m feeling lonely again.


----------



## amemome (Aug 26, 2020)

I cut someone out of my life because they hurt me very much, but this ended up in me having to give up friendships with a lot of other people. I still think about these people a lot. I just want to forget everything.


----------



## Kadori (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm actually really sad i missed some events from the fair because of work, school and chores.. im also just one ticket away from a sheep collectible which made me even 1sadder because i wanted to secure a sheep plush. I know there's the next time when they distribute tickets but i really dont wanna miss out because of work or anything like that. It's super stressful for me right now. And I'm not being helpful to my magazine teammates  i feel like a real piece of **** rn but hopefully things turn around...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Neb (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ve gotten to know over a dozen people online. However, I can’t keep in touch with more than a few of them at a time. It’s not that I don’t care about them, I’m just bad at dividing my time equally. If this falls under the category of “ghosting,” I’ve messed up royally as a friend.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> "grow up already" "why can't you just act your age"
> 
> I would turn this into a rant but I'm just done


 I'm feeling this

I really hate when people tell me to grow up ;;

anyways

my handwriting and spelling are suddenly so bad that I'm struggling to write 
Also noticed myself fidgeting a lot 

What is happening


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm getting a bit concerned that my superior thinks having a certain dude on reservations is a good idea cause I don't think he's the guy for it and the proof he did a thing wrong cause he's not focusing/paying attention is not what we need. I know I probably quit soon but it kinda lefts me worried how they are gonna handle it cause besides me it's one girl who can do it herself mostly and one dude that is also new on it but atleast trying and listening to you when you correct him etc. So it's like.. yea lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 27, 2020)

assigning more work and calling it fun doesn't make it fun


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 27, 2020)

i'm so done with school especially now that it's all online. It just feels pointless. If this wasn't my final semester I'd probably just stop


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2020)

ugh it's so hot outsideeeee

people get mad at me for not liking heat and sun but I really just can't handle it, I was meant to live in a colder/overcast kinda climate


----------



## samsquared (Aug 27, 2020)

i'm so nervous to go into this meeting- there will be someone there i don't know. wish me luck
omg im here and i was gonna say nice to meet you
like i rehearsed it and everything and then i just didnt say it i froze up LMAO DUDE
ok if i have something to say THEN i will say nice to meet you lol

at least its a phone call LOL
ok the call is over and i said nothing........ I feel like an idiot   anxiety strikes again!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 27, 2020)

Whenever I buy something online and it doesn't fit, I genuinely feel so bad about it and it bothers me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2020)

this maskkkk makes my face sweat so baddddddd
look I know wearing a mask is mandatory but good lord can I take at least 3 seconds to wipe my face off lol

Also I'm only like a week into the school year and I'm already so tired of schoolwork. just tired of it. I'm tired of being judged constantly by my professors.


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

Me and my lactose intolerant self eating ice cream, had a good time but I still feel very sick D:


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2020)

Good to be off but it's way too hot in my house. I just want it to cool down so I can open the windows...


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 27, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this maskkkk makes my face sweat so baddddddd
> look I know wearing a mask is mandatory but good lord can I take at least 3 seconds to wipe my face off lol
> 
> Also I'm only like a week into the school year and I'm already so tired of schoolwork. just tired of it. I'm tired of being judged constantly by my professors.



They’re awful when you wear glasses, can’t see a thing when they’re all steamed up. Fortunately, I wear contact lenses out and about so I feel for people who have to wear glasses every time they go out with a mask on.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Toska said:


> Me and my lactose intolerant self eating ice cream, had a good time but I still feel very sick D:



I do this too but feel instant regret afterwards!!
I always forget to ask for lactose free milk from coffee shops, and it happened again last week and it didn’t end well. It annoys me that they charge you more for almond or oat milk though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> They’re awful when you wear glasses, can’t see a thing when they’re all steamed up. Fortunately, I wear contact lenses out and about so I feel for people who have to wear glasses every time they go out with a mask on.


I personally wear glasses and yes, they fog up all the time, mostly when I'm in a cool room or coming out of one. Luckily that hasn't been too much of an issue. My main issue has been that masks are required everywhere on campus so I'm having to wear it even when I'm riding my bike, which causes a buildup of sweat/condensation in there and I'm constantly having to wipe my face off. So annoying.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 27, 2020)

I stayed up last night to try and finish work but as a result I couldn't wake up early enough that I missed my musical chairs session.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 27, 2020)

Origami said:


> sometimes I wonder if I was meant to be alone


I don't care if I was meant to be alone, I'm going to enjoy it until I find someone I can trust not to treat me like crap.


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> I do this too but feel instant regret afterwards!!
> I always forget to ask for lactose free milk from coffee shops, and it happened again last week and it didn’t end well. It annoys me that they charge you more for almond or oat milk though.



Yeah, it's not like I can help that I'm lactose intolerant  but I'm pretty forgetful about it too. Sometimes I do just say the heck with it though... probably not my best decision. But isn't it worth it for ice cream?

Also, I can relate to the glasses thing. I don't use contacts and going anywhere is such a struggle anymore, lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2020)

This cockroach infestation we’re having is really, _really _annoying.  Can’t wait until pest control arrives because I can’t walk into the bathroom nor the kitchen without seeing one of these suckers crawling around like they own the place.  I’m not going to kill them myself either because I don’t want to make a mess and I’d rather not take an innocent creature’s life.  Can’t they just stay outside?  What are they even doing in here?  It’s not like we have any food that they could get to.  :/


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Having thoughts that keep going back in my head no matter how many times I try to forget about it


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2020)

Toska said:


> Me and my lactose intolerant self eating ice cream, had a good time but I still feel very sick D:


Relatable. Mac and cheese is my greatest weakness.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2020)

Damn I really hope she can go through with that one thing now aaaa.

Also our mail company keeping **** and sending out an invoice late, wow thanks lol.

And another package stuck in black hole aka. LA ISC/USPS fantastic.


----------



## oak (Aug 28, 2020)

I haven't been feeling confident or cute at all lately so my brain is like "cut all your hair off and dye it purple, that will fix everything". So what did I do this morning? Went and got purple dye. This better work haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2020)

it's downpouring really hard outside and I'm stuck at a bus stop with my bike


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 28, 2020)

Another dark and dreary day in Florida. I sort of got told off by my mom and my sister isn’t here. I’m usually fine and rather happy but I guess we all have our moments.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 28, 2020)

Wouldn't mind better audio quality at conventions.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2020)

HOLY HELL CHADWICK BOSEMAN


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Sad for literally no reason what is wrong with me
I think I really do have depression :'/
Can't go to a doctor for it tho cause I'm not telling my parents
Idk what to do


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 29, 2020)

Are these fruit flies bothering me or is it just my imagination? I can't tell anymore, these horrid insects are making me lose my mind.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 29, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Are these fruit flies bothering me or is it just my imagination? I can't tell anymore, these horrid insects are making me lose my mind.


I used to have a problem with that, learned that spiders can come out of bananas, switched to apples or oranges I can keep in the fridge, and put food waste in the freezer.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

-My life
-People...
-everything


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Aug 29, 2020)

Having so much anxiety that I can't even put myself out there telling someone else having a hard time that it's going to be okay, it's okay to be sad and it's not good right now but it will be good... But you can't say that because you feeling just like them...

Also politics.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Aug 29, 2020)

My favorite mobile game is being shut down next month, for no apparent reason.
I'm extremely bummed, as it was very fun and well-built. It feels like all of the time and effort i put into it was now for nothing. I was looking forward to new events and characters, but now only Japan will still have access to them...
I has a huge sad... T-T


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2020)

MarzipanDragyn said:


> My favorite mobile game is being shut down next month, for no apparent reason.
> I'm extremely bummed, as it was very fun and well-built. It feels like all of the time and effort i put into it was now for nothing. I was looking forward to new events and characters, but now only Japan will still have access to them...
> I has a huge sad... T-T


o which game was it?

also man i hope my package can leave LA soon, those sorting centers and airport really love messing up. i get corona/fires etc. and also usps being run by basically trump's friend..but yea


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Something has been ruined for me
Thanks I can almost unsee it now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2020)

there's something in my throat and no matter how much i hack and cough and almost die I can still feel it in there and I hate it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> there's something in my throat and no matter how much i hack and cough and almost die I can still feel it in there and I hate it


that sounds serious, is there any doctor/hotline etc you can call?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> that sounds serious, is there any doctor/hotline etc you can call?


i'm not too worried about it, I'm sure it'll make its way out eventually. although I can say I've been drinking a lot of water for the last 5 minutes and it still doesn't wanna stop lol. i can still breathe and talk fine but like when i talk/sing high then it's like CHOKE TIME BOIIIIIS


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i'm not too worried about it, I'm sure it'll make its way out eventually. although I can say I've been drinking a lot of water for the last 5 minutes and it still doesn't wanna stop lol. i can still breathe and talk fine but like when i talk/sing high then it's like CHOKE TIME BOIIIIIS


have some whiskey, or tea if it helps... for real. hope you get rid of it soon, though x.x i hate having stuff in my throat like that back snot from your cold lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> have some whiskey, or tea if it helps... for real. hope you get rid of it soon, though x.x i hate having stuff in my throat like that back snot from your cold lol


can confirm, it has finally gone away. I just had some salad and ig that helped lol


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 29, 2020)

Feeling nervous for no reason.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2020)

I had the BRILLIANT idea to try and solve a Rubik’s Cube for the Crazy Dream Sequence entry.  I actually started to solve the bottom layer before I messed it up, and me and my two brain cells couldn’t figure out how to make the daisy again.  I was going to solve it and then put a little cutout of Midoriya by it, but there’s not enough time now... I really don’t get why people think I’m smarter than them when I’m really not, lol.

tl;dr I should have started on this event earlier.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Stuff outside tbt, a drinking glass broke.
And it upsets me.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

I want to curl up on the floor and be sucked into a black hole


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

trying to get a cloud picture when they are finally out in shapes on the sky but it's impossible hold up name card AND get a pic gdi


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Don't try to pour flaming hot tea into a plastic cup that's being held between your legs while in a moving car, you'll always miss and burn your leg.

f u n


----------



## oak (Aug 30, 2020)

A pregnant momma cat came up to my boyfriend last night when he was outside smoking but she took off quickly probs cause she's scared, so I called the animal shelter this morning. People are gonna come by and were gonna set up traps to catch her cause I'm almost certain she's a homeless cat. Even if she's not, you're not allowed to have an outdoor cat in my province without them being spayed or neutered. Hopefully we can get her somewhere safe & warm before she has her kittens cause she had a huge tummy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2020)

I see people in the youtube comments throwing "r/woosh" more often than in reddit itself. Granted, I only lurked in two subreddits but still, why?!?! Maybe I should take a break from looking at comments.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 30, 2020)

I finally got a photo for the cloud challenge, but I forgot to take one with a username and I'm going to cry


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I finally got a photo for the cloud challenge, but I forgot to take one with a username and I'm going to cry


D::: i hope u can get another...

i had a few good clouds today but it was impossible to get the name card on ughhh


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Aug 30, 2020)

I guess today's finally the day I try to ask my dad if I can get paypal so I can try making some money from art to pay for college stuff/pay him back while I look for a job > <; now I just gotta wait for the rare occurrence that he isn't in a bad mood lol

he even mentioned earlier that I should just get my own bank acc/pp so I don't have to bug him all the time for my online purchases but I'm pretty sure that was sarcastic since he was mad when he said it, if I ask seriously he'll probably say no ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

sir I'm almost 20    ~_p l e a s e~_    let me do my own things


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 30, 2020)

something gray was moving on my table and for 2 seconds i thought i let my hamster out but realized my hamster cage is in my parents room and oh my god THERE'S A RAT IN MY ROOM


----------



## Zane (Aug 30, 2020)

y’all I keep forgetting to even look for clouds hahaha have a feeling I’m gonna miss that last challenge


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Small rant



Sometimes I feel like I don't belong in the world at all.
Most of the time I always feel like I want to be alone, but then I get really sad sometimes since I have no one to talk to because they're always too busy doing stuff and such. I've been feeling a bit down lately as well and earlier, I felt really upset because I realized that I was always lonely outside of the internet world.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler: Small rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same tbh


----------



## Neb (Aug 30, 2020)

The fires are still persisting. I suppose that’s just a part of living on the west coast now.


----------



## oak (Aug 30, 2020)

I crushed my pointer finger while setting up one of the cat traps outside    I can see the nail is already bruising. Also those homeless kitties better hurry up and get in those traps before a coyote gets them.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

What the **** is a vivacious bootstrap


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

I went to sleep thinking "I better not be getting sick."
Well, I'm not, but I woke up with really annoying allergies instead.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 31, 2020)

Spoiler



Feeling stupid and mad at myself


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 31, 2020)

I let my coworker down... She was out on Friday so I was supposed to watch this inbox for stuff that came in for her account and I completely forgot. Only one thing ended up coming in apparently, but it was 8 minutes before my shift ended. I honestly don't even know how to do anything for her account because I never got full, proper training on it. Usually when I've had to cover it nothing came in. I could tell she was mad/disappointed. I just don't get it though... She ends up leaving at 4:30 anyways so if she wasn't here it wouldn't have been processed anyways. Just really beating myself up about it. Working at home has decreased my work ethic a bit in some areas, but I still try to do everything I'm supposed to.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m crying, my Japanese teacher is quitting today. She has been the nicest and most fun teacher that I have ever had. She was so relaxed and everyone could always act silly and themselves. It won‘t be the same without her and I really miss her.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

i hope she didn't jinx it lol.. but seriously i hope they can agree on that now...


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

I keep looking for clouds and I see nothing but smoke and haze everywhere   ...I wanted a chance to win a thing... ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> I keep looking for clouds and I see nothing but smoke and haze everywhere   ...I wanted a chance to win a thing... ;-;


big mood. i got two clouds today (i might have to outline them though)  but yeah we either had large rugs of clouds or not clouds at all/rain so yeah.. hope u can find some!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> big mood. i got two clouds today (i might have to outline them though) but yeah we either had large rugs of clouds or not clouds at all/rain so yeah.. hope u can find some!


Thanks so much! I feel you, good luck to you and everyone else having these issues. *keeps eyes peeled*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Thanks so much! I feel you, good luck to you and everyone else having these issues. *keeps eyes peeled*


No problems... I had so much trouble and I even missed a great cloud bc I forgot to turn on lighting when snapping but I think I got em! (damn name card being so dark ughhhh) Yes <3


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2020)

Spoiler: a bit personal



Just needed to air some of my thoughts out.  I’m doing better now.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

Nevermind, it's fixed!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 31, 2020)

Really just not motivated to do anything today or really looking forward to the upcoming 3 day weekend. What's the point? Can't go anywhere fun anyways. I started working on my entry for the firework contest and it just keeps looking awful. I'll probably stop doing that for the night too. Just really hoping my mood will improve by the end of the week.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 31, 2020)

Spoiler



my grandma had a minor stroke the other day. Her health has been declining for a while now, but it's just getting so much worse lately


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 31, 2020)

Alright, online learning SUCKS. It's far too distracting, and I don't feel as engaged. Not even in Psychology. I'm the type of student that has to have some sort of accountability for me to do the work lmao... so theres that.



ali.di.magix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> my grandma had a minor stroke the other day. Her health has been declining for a while now, but it's just getting so much worse lately



Sending love to you and your grandma man <3 ❤


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Just want to get this over with



I had so many thoughts hours ago that made me feel very depressed and upset, I kept having thoughts about the future and how I cannot handle reality sometimes, thinking about this made me feel very useless. I don't know why, but I think depression is coming back to me.


----------



## Neb (Sep 1, 2020)

Spoiler



I’ve been slowly falling for someone, but it’s not realistic and I doubt they see me the same way. They’re a very nice person so I’m sure they’d still be fine being friends with me.


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2020)

Somehow I always manage to say something stupid and worthless  truly blessed and gifted


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Sep 1, 2020)

My teachers have been piling me with work and I am falling behind. I have missed a few classes due to softball and doctors appointments and have only been in one of my classes for ten minutes this past week out of 4 and a half hours. I barely have time to do anything else and have not even been on the forum since last week


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2020)

if i were a villager, my catchphrase would be “i’m nauseous” and i just,, don’t love that for me


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 1, 2020)

my best friend is so much different around me then he is any one else
he said some pretty questionable things in a discord server that I wasn't on, things he'd never say to me
ive always thought of him of sweet and innocent and this and some other things are so disappointing..


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 1, 2020)

Spoiler



I forgot to turn the cat litter around once towards the wall after cleaning it so my dog doesn’t get to it and now my parents are upset and I’m going to get yelled at by my dad when he gets home. My dog ate out of it and he expelled it in a bad way and my parents didn’t get any sleep. We used to have a gate but that was inconvenient so now we just face it towards the wall. I think it‘s my fault for sure but why didn’t anyone else see that it wasn’t turned around for 2 days if they always pass by it going to and back from work? They reacted the same way when my dog got lost because my dad forgot to take him back inside. My mom really loves dogs and is so quick to point fingers at me. There is probably something wrong with me for not liking dogs as much as cats and my family likes to point out how much I spend time with the cat compared with the dog. Every single one of them. They said it’s not normal and keep asking me what is it about dogs that I don’t like as much as cats. Even now my mom compares eating steak with dogs and feels bad because she feels like she is eating dogs. She wants another dog but the waste that they give off is so much. My mom even says that I have to start liking dogs more or else I won’t be able to find a boyfriend? I used to like dogs when I was little, actually loved them. They were my grandma’s and I loved playing with them because they were smaller. I actually bet if I did the exact same thing but it was my cat who got sick instead of my dog I wouldn’t get punished at all.


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my best friend is so much different around me then he is any one else
> he said some pretty questionable things in a discord server that I wasn't on, things he'd never say to me
> ive always thought of him of sweet and innocent and this and some other things are so disappointing..


No teenage boy is entirely "sweet and innocent" despite how nicely they might treat a girl.

What a person shows you of themselves is only the side of them that they _want_ you to see. Your perception of them doesn't tell their whole story. To use something you said about me yesterday as an example: you seemed surprised when you realised that I wouldn't be upset at a non-PG13 comment made off-site. Despite trying to set a good example here on TBT, when I am communicating with adults privately and off-TBT I am a lot less reserved. In this same way, a teenage boy is going to show a different side of himself to the girl he likes than he is going to show to other friends he can speak more casually with. People alter their behaviour to fit the time and place.



Lightspring said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to turn the cat litter around once towards the wall after cleaning it so my dog doesn’t get to it and now my parents are upset and I’m going to get yelled at by my dad when he gets home. My dog ate out of it and he expelled it in a bad way and my parents didn’t get any sleep. We used to have a gate but that was inconvenient so now we just face it towards the wall. I think it‘s my fault for sure but why didn’t anyone else see that it wasn’t turned around for 2 days if they always pass by it going to and back from work? They reacted the same way when my dog got lost because my dad forgot to take him back inside. My mom really loves dogs and is so quick to point fingers at me. There is probably something wrong with me for not liking dogs as much as cats and my family likes to point out how much I spend time with the cat compared with the dog. Every single one of them. They said it’s not normal and keep asking me what is it about dogs that I don’t like as much as cats. Even now my mom compares eating steak with dogs and feels bad because she feels like she is eating dogs. She wants another dog but the waste that they give off is so much. My mom even says that I have to start liking dogs more or else I won’t be able to find a boyfriend? I used to like dogs when I was little, actually loved them. They were my grandma’s and I loved playing with them because they were smaller. I actually bet if I did the exact same thing but it was my cat who got sick instead of my dog I wouldn’t get punished at all.


Hopefully your dog feels better soon!

There is nothing strange about preferring one animal to another nor is how much you like dogs going to impact your future relationships. Your mother is being dramatic and manipulative.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

stomach hurts and I have to do some exercises 

..I'm going to save that for later I'm dying here


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hopefully your dog feels better soon!
> 
> There is nothing strange about preferring one animal to another nor is how much you like dogs going to impact your future relationships. Your mother is being dramatic and manipulative.


Yeah, I know that there are people who like cats or other animals. My mom can act like that a lot, especially with the dog. Thank you for your advice, I’ll be prepared today.


----------



## Cheren (Sep 1, 2020)

I was ghosted by an online friend yesterday. I cried about it for a few hours but I'm more or less over it now. We were friends for 2 years and I thought we were close, so it bothers me that they would ghost me without any explanation whatsoever.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm feeling pretty overwhelmed right now about re-doing my island as it's soooo barren and empty. Starting from near scratch (aside from fruit/flowers) is very daunting ... ;-;


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 1, 2020)

The bed is so cozy today that I don’t want to leave it. I just don’t want to get up and deal with reality and the stress of the real world. Especially this nightmare of a breakup that just won’t end.

edit: just texted my roommate asking her to make coffee. I’ll come out if the house smells like coffee.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> No teenage boy is entirely "sweet and innocent" despite how nicely they might treat a girl.
> 
> What a person shows you of themselves is only the side of them that they _want_ you to see. Your perception of them doesn't tell their whole story. To use something you said about me yesterday as an example: you seemed surprised when you realised that I wouldn't be upset at a non-PG13 comment made off-site. Despite trying to set a good example here on TBT, when I am communicating with adults privately and off-TBT I am a lot less reserved. In this same way, a teenage boy is going to show a different side of himself to the girl he likes than he is going to show to other friends he can speak more casually with. People alter their behaviour to fit the time and place.
> 
> ...


thank you I feel a little better now
i guess the whole thing was just, a shock, considering I haven't seen how he acts around others in a year and I've only known him the way he is towards me, so suddenly seeing this new side of him once he joined the forum was just so sudden
I'll try not to think much of it anymore though


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2020)

...please make this happen...(just a thing i don't really wanna jinx buuut i can say it'd mean a lot to me rn).

(i guess actually taking time trying rather than getting an instant no is a good thing lol)
--

also @ali.di.magix sending love to you & your gram  hope she can pull thru!


----------



## Pondo (Sep 1, 2020)

We might be moving and I’m already ~4 hours from my boyfriend where we are. Moving to Montana, on the other hand... I’d have to take a plane to see him. LDRs were already hard for me, but now I’m stressing that I won’t be able to see him before we leave (if we leave).


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2020)

my shoulders are sore and I didn't buy a 2017 Fair Patch because I am boo boo the fool


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Sep 1, 2020)

I thought online school would be nice since I won't have to wake up super early to get to school and I can stay in my room, but I feel like my dad is just going to want to know every little thing I do now :/ like this guy tried to tell me to start doing assignments tomorrow but school doesn't even start until next week :^)
also I have to make an intro video for college and I'm not sure what to put in it ;^; it's due on the 3rd so I guess I'll deal with it tonight or tomorrow whenever I bother making myself look presentable


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 1, 2020)

.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 1, 2020)

I’m just
So exhausted
I don’t know what to do or how to tell certain people certain things when I probably should and will make things easier in the long run
I can barely keep my eyes open either


----------



## Toska (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't think I've ever spoke to any forum member outside of forum threads... I should really start trying to be more friendly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2020)

trying to find a vid on yt to listen to while I fall asleep is so hard cause my recommended list is like 90% stick bug, rick roll, gcn intro, american cup song, change da world, and videos ive already watched lmao

I really need to sleep though bzhsuwjw


----------



## Neb (Sep 2, 2020)

My internet speed is currently at 0.07 mbps, or roughly the speed of a late 90s dial up connection. How such an awful provider can have a monopoly across my entire county is beyond me.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

I've awful pressure in my chest keeping me awake. It's now 5:30am and I've been awake almost two hours.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 2, 2020)

My left scapula is out of place and it's pinching something as well as my left hip being out aaaaand... ;-; ow ow ow...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 2, 2020)

pardon my french but THE FRENCH LANGUAGE CAN SUCK IT


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Revenge bedtime procrastination is really annoying, I wish I could do stuff that I do in the daytime more often...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2020)

My store forgot to scan the package or they forgot to drive it out, can't tell because mail is not here with note yet.

Also, man hurry up that thing.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 2, 2020)

wowee the big sad  has hit me _really _bad today. Hoping to have a better day tomorrow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

aaaaaaaAAAAAaaaAAAAAAAAA 

it hurts to get up and its been like this since yesterday _why does everything hurt _


----------



## rianne (Sep 2, 2020)

I write so slow after almost a year of doing this and I ****ing hate how much of a perfectionist I am even though I'm well aware that concept is unreachable like omg I'm so tired of myself. /end of run on sentence rant.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2020)

rianne said:


> I write so slow after almost a year of doing this and I ****ing hate how much of a perfectionist I am even though I'm well aware that concept is unreachable like omg I'm so tired of myself. /end of run on sentence rant.


What are you working on?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2020)

why can't it just be Friday already I don't want to go to class today


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

felt the post above ^

okay this pain is getting annoying can I please move without having to take this random pain 

Its been like this since yesterday and I don't know wtf is happening


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2020)

update: turns out they recieved, and scanned my packa like 8.30 am something but the app apparently doesn't update until... 7 hours after, what the hell... :/

also can it update that i picked it up lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

why am I getting things wrong now 

way more frequent than usual and I'm worried now


----------



## milktae (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m in class but I still can’t hear my teacher :’) it’s been like this the whole time


----------



## hzl (Sep 2, 2020)

my mood's taken a swift u-turn recently and I just feel sad and emotional bleh I should be so happy I'm taking a stay-cation to the coast on Saturday and I'm so excited about driving down the motorways at 3am and watching the sunrise. Like it's a new experience as it's the first time I've done it since I got my car and I just have this stupid grey cloud hanging over me making me feel glum


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 2, 2020)

I feel like my coworker is still mad at me... I apologized and it was just one order, but the tone in her messages doesn't seem the same. I don't think it's really fair to me because they switched accounts on me out of the blue and I had no training on it and that order came in 8 minutes before I left which I don't know how urgent those are. I feel bad about it, but all I can really do is work on being better next time. She's my favorite coworker too so it hurts the most if she sees me as a slacker.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2020)

why can't it just be 6pm already I want to be done for the day T__T


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 2, 2020)

I’ve been taking medication for the past few weeks that is supposed to make me less angry and have less OCD, but I feel like the same garbage as always.


----------



## Toska (Sep 2, 2020)

I just got a wave of anxiety... it's great seeing all your friends hang out together without you.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)

Just got assigned my homeroom for school, now my chest hurts...


----------



## rianne (Sep 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> What are you working on?


At that time, I had two articles to complete. Now I have two more to write. For one, I have to source a meeting that's an hour and thirty minutes long (no transcript to refer to either) and it's very dry content to listen to imo. The other is a half hour-long interview, which I can transcribe. I've had pretty bad sinus pressure and migraines as of late, so eye strain from staring at a screen to add to my existing stress is not ideal.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

Toska said:


> I just got a wave of anxiety... it's great seeing all your friends hang out together without you.


this is what I'm feeling


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 2, 2020)

UGH I GOTTA GET MY ****ING **** TOGETHER


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

idk wtf my mother is thinking

still haven't gone to Vegas because there's no wifi and I'm doing online classes
she's all "this is a good experience you will be very happy here"
like what the **** no, I'm not, I'm not there yet and I'm already not happy 

being forced into this and contemplating your life every night isn't fun 
I also don't know wtf to do with my life so I'm just there 
my moods being topsy turvy, I can go from happy to sad and hating my life in minutes 
I also don't want to vent to friends here because I think they've had enough of my ****


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 3, 2020)

I have to tune my guitar a full step down because my hand isn’t big enough and I still pinched a nerve. My thumb is going to feel like it’s asleep for days that’s not good.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 3, 2020)

boyfriend pushed me to accepting a tutee i was hesitant about bc i have an exam 2 hours before the tutor session & i still need to study LOL
tbf the topic is just 5th grade biology and it's just an hour long but it's the prepping for actually teaching it that makes me nervous... hopefully 2 hours is enough to get a good feel of how im executing the teaching hfjskdjsk
i also needed the cash so i just have to take it in (and the exam tomorrow isn't really graded but im panicking bc i have a moral obligation to at least not look dumb yknow)


----------



## Larsi (Sep 3, 2020)

Ear infection... my head hurts but I just want to draw for the fair events!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2020)

Meh, got denied that contract lengthen thing, which really sucks. Both my superior and department boss tried hard I suppose but it still kinda sucks when like top layer bosses basically **** your face when we only asked 1 month due to reasons


----------



## Bcat (Sep 3, 2020)

Blanco Brown is in the ICU and 2020 freaking sucks.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

sneezing hurts


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m so stressed. Everything’s falling apart. Help me.


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 3, 2020)

I’ve been stressed more than usual. Why do I get penalized when it’s not even my fault? Great way to start off my college gpa.


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 3, 2020)

I keep snowballing into failing everything.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 3, 2020)

My asian ancestors are probably rolling in their graves at this point. COME ON, GET A ****ING GRIP ON YOURSELF AND DO THE DAMN COURSEWORK!

... Also, anyone know if Caffeine Anonymous is a thing? I think I may need to call them.


----------



## milktae (Sep 3, 2020)

I was gonna fill out the form to be a mod in this server cause I’ve wanted to be part of staff for awhile but at the same time I feel like I won’t suit the role )):


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

One of these days I'm gonna slip up and screw myself over if I don't shut up to my mom
I already am getting too close with the short hair


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

My teeth... or more specifically my invisalign


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 3, 2020)

LMFAO i failed my exam
tbf a ton of others failed so i dont feel *too* bad but like. holy **** that exam was terrible


----------



## Neb (Sep 3, 2020)

I wish I could be open about my feelings to the person I like. They’re so sweet and gentle, and yet I’m afraid of opening up.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2020)

People valuing themselves to be above what they’re actually worth bothers me.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

My mouth aches from this invisalign so bad... I just want the pain to go away...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2020)

i need to spruce up the pink again but i think they stopped selling the one i'm using so i'll just bleach it or **** i guess lol


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 4, 2020)

Nothing is ever getting better


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2020)

trying to guess the last bottle but i got so many guesses in my head rn idk what to go for


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm really going to hate myself tomorrow for still being awake at 3am


----------



## oak (Sep 4, 2020)

There's an eviction notice on the house across the street and I have the worst pit in my gut for the guy that lives there. I don't think he's awake yet. I just watched the cops throw the old woman who lived in the suite below me out last month and now it's gonna happen again to him.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 4, 2020)

There is a special spot on the back of my neck that throbs when my ex is around. I didn’t realize he was the cause of it until he went away and so did it, until he comes back. I don’t understand why he has to make things so difficult and hard. I spilled coffee all over his car this morning because he was driving like an angry beast for no other reason than he was being inconvenienced. He has zero chill. I had just eaten breakfast and now I feel nauseous from his angry driving. He also invents things in his head to make himself right even though it didn’t happen and there’s no convincing him otherwise. He insists he even texted it to me, but there’s no such text. If you call him out on all the anger and grumpiness it’s your fault because you should have just listened to the thing he said that actually never happened. Can’t. Win. Just going to crawl into my roommates bed with the bun in between us and take a nap because I don’t need a boyfriend to make me happy, I just need my friends right now.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

I pulled an all nighter, how lovely


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 4, 2020)

the one job offer I heard back from ended up being a driving job to transport covid positive patients between state hospitals.. I want to be able to pay rent while I'm in school, but not that badly d:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2020)

I want the work day to just be over already. I've had to cover an account I really do not like and of course the day I cover it is when all the weird requests come in I have no idea how to do. On the plus side, this 3 day weekend will feel really nice to have. On the down side, I don't want to be mentally depleted on Friday.



Moo_Nieu said:


> the one job offer I heard back from ended up being a driving job to transport covid positive patients between state hospitals.. I want to be able to pay rent while I'm in school, but not that badly d:



Yikes... Yeah I would not want that job. Not worth it at all.


----------



## WalceDony (Sep 4, 2020)

Lately it's passive agressive people. It's such a common thing that people do nowadays and I just can't stand it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

still haven't finished my school work and I'm pissed off because of stuff happening


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> There is a special spot on the back of my neck that throbs when my ex is around. I didn’t realize he was the cause of it until he went away and so did it, until he comes back. I don’t understand why he has to make things so difficult and hard. I spilled coffee all over his car this morning because he was driving like an angry beast for no other reason than he was being inconvenienced. He has zero chill. I had just eaten breakfast and now I feel nauseous from his angry driving. He also invents things in his head to make himself right even though it didn’t happen and there’s no convincing him otherwise. He insists he even texted it to me, but there’s no such text. If you call him out on all the anger and grumpiness it’s your fault because you should have just listened to the thing he said that actually never happened. Can’t. Win. Just going to crawl into my roommates bed with the bun in between us and take a nap because I don’t need a boyfriend to make me happy, I just need my friends right now.


If you can completely cut this person out of your life then you should. No one should have to put up with that level of aggressiveness and toxicity. There is someone better suited for you out there.


----------



## milktae (Sep 4, 2020)

Yesterday I got like 10 mosquito bites on my elbows and theyre so annoying D:


----------



## chocosongee (Sep 4, 2020)

im tired i wanna quit


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2020)

I've been dealing w a headache the last few hours and it's right in my sinuses. just took something for it, hope it goes away soon 

also I gotta do a bunch of stuff for the cosy photo #6 challenge and kdfdjfkgdjf I'm overwhelmed and have no motivation yeee


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2020)

things have gone downhill gotta get **** together


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 4, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you can completely cut this person out of your life then you should. No one should have to put up with that level of aggressiveness and toxicity. There is someone better suited for you out there.


Thank you! I’m working on it. Got a few things left to do and then I can start phasing him out of my life.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2020)

My family can go take their ****ing unsympathetic and racist asses outta here


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> o which game was it?
> 
> also man i hope my package can leave LA soon, those sorting centers and airport really love messing up. i get corona/fires etc. and also usps being run by basically trump's friend..but yea



It was Magia Record. I'm admittedly a big Madoka Magica fan, and I'd pretty much played it since launch. I just feel like playing it until the end is pointless now, since none my progress in it will matter now. 

I hope your package made it! (Sorry I'm so late, I've been on the road)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2020)

so you tellin me that my laptop decides to act up whenever I actually wanna do my schoolwork LMAO


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 5, 2020)

Horoscope says to plan for an emergency.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh you know, the usual...

_the fact that i am talentless_


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 5, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Oh you know, the usual...
> 
> _the fact that i am talentless_


Right now surviving is a talent.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2020)

MarzipanDragyn said:


> It was Magia Record. I'm admittedly a big Madoka Magica fan, and I'd pretty much played it since launch. I just feel like playing it until the end is pointless now, since none my progress in it will matter now.
> 
> I hope your package made it! (Sorry I'm so late, I've been on the road)


Ahh :/ And yea that really sucks, I'm sorry man 

Thanks, and yeah I got one of them, the other is supposedly in my country/area so I hope I get it soon.


----------



## michealsmells (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm almost certainly not gonna have enough tickets for the chibi standee :///


----------



## Zane (Sep 5, 2020)

soooo bummed


----------



## pochy (Sep 5, 2020)

hm goodbye celeste chick plush sobs


----------



## winter notes (Sep 5, 2020)

/


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 5, 2020)

I couldn’t donate my tickets to a friend


----------



## Kadori (Sep 5, 2020)

All I wanted was the sheep plush and now it's gone. I hope they do a restock. otherwise everything i've done would have been for nothing, I don't want anything else. I just want a sheep plush. I hate myself for being one ticket short for the first round but i couldn't help it because I couldn't do all the events because of work. I fell asleep feeling great and hopeful last night. I mistook the distribution time. I would've been there waiting but I'm just a dumb cow. I hate myself.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm about to sound like an old lady, but living near the border is wonderful until there's a big festival happening on the other side at 9 pm where they play exclusively loud techno music bc they can and there's nothing you can do about it : )

Also, I missed the ticket distribution and the sheep plushie collectible is gone;; I really really hope they do a restock of it 

Update: it's 11 pm and they're still going


----------



## Soigne (Sep 5, 2020)

new coworker is a proud homophobe and idk what to do


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2020)

I slept on my neck the wrong way so it still hurts even after taking medicine for it.  Other than that I’m just feeling lonely and my heart hurts.  I cried a bit as well.  I need a hug :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2020)

my mom has been picking up some really foul language from the people she plays her game with and it's becoming very irritating to me. as if i didn't already hate being home.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2020)

I hate to say it, but I may have to opt out of all remaining parts of events at the TBT Fair. I have lost my SD card transporter, which is how I upload my photos. I at least had fun with the events that happened so far (and if I do get nominated in one of the contests, I hope that I win). I’m also happy with the purchases I made so far, and I’m willing to spend my remaining tickets on collectibles. But if I can’t find my SD card, I’m done with participating in the fair except for voting.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 6, 2020)

Idk WHAT I did but my shoulder has been kinda hurting for a couple of hours now. Shoulder pain is not normal for me. Maybe I stretched or cracked it wrong idk. But now I have to go to sleep so hopefully I can sleep on it okay and when I wake up it'll stop being stupid.


----------



## Neb (Sep 6, 2020)

The painkillers I’ve been taking since my surgery have made me so lightheaded. I can’t even watch a TV show without losing focus.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

I got a terrible amount of butterflies in my stomach when really I should be worried about nothing. I've been worrying a lot more lately and I don't know if it's because I should be _actually _worried or I'm scaring myself.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm actually nostalgic for 2000's boy bands.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I got a terrible amount of butterflies in my stomach when really I should be worried about nothing. I've been worrying a lot more lately and I don't know if it's because I should be _actually _worried or I'm scaring myself.


There's plenty out there to be concerned about, as well as ways to deal with that feeling. Of course none come to mind right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm actually nostalgic for 2000's boy bands.


If it's Johnny's ones then hell yeah.

Anyway they ruined tick-tock clock track in 8D so hard but I guess half of the actual fun with that game is yelling at how bad the tracks are/hating on online smurfs

(yeah sure gino and gambino ain't the same person lololol smurfs)


----------



## Neb (Sep 6, 2020)

The painkillers for my jaw just _had_ to wear off before I fell asleep.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm starting to notice I'm tired everyday. I don't know why this is. Starting to fall asleep after only being awake for a few hours is not a good feeling.


----------



## oak (Sep 6, 2020)

I had my identity stolen years ago by scammer people due to a data breach at my work and I thought I was safe since I changed banks, houses, phone numbers and literally everything and then I woke up yesterday to a bunch of money gone out of my account through an unauthorized transfer. So all my accounts are frozen and I have to go meet with the bank tomorrow and sign a bunch of paper work. I hate this so much.

If I was given the option to fight these scammers Hunger games style and last man standing gets to keep my legal name & identitiy, I would do it lmao. I'm so tired of them following me. Its been 8 years of this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2020)

I still haven't started the magazine contest vdgduehdbdh 

why do I do this to myself


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

I feel nauseous now and I really don't want to go back to sleep so early in the day...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm at church and I'm hungry and I wish I could at least have a peppermint or something but yo do that I'd have to take out my invisalign, then brush my teeth (didn't bring a toothbrush lmao) and put them back in and that's way too much work for a little peppermint. I hate these things


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2020)

i think mk8d is like bottom layer of the eurovision song contest, it'll be there with like, 2 points only with the OG 8 cause it had some dumb stuff being like 0 points.

64 would defo be a 12 though.


----------



## buny (Sep 6, 2020)

i feel stressed stressed stressed


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 6, 2020)

I had horrible repeating PTSD dreams last night even though I rarely dream or remember my dreams as one of my medications inhibits REM sleep.

I really wish I could reply to each and every person that posts here that's hurting or needs a hug.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2020)

I did not need to see those Tom Nook pictures on the internet....... *dies*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Random: I'm also wondering when we can change our icons and signatures back from the fair's theme and still have the Signature Stylings thing count.



According to what Murray has said, you can change it back whenever you want once your entry has been accepted/liked, you just won’t be in the running for staff favorite if your theme doesn’t match the Fair.  I changed mine back because I love this aesthetic and think the Fair one I had looked pretty tacky to be honest (plus I don’t think I would win staff favorite anyway, so what’s the point lol).


----------



## namiieco (Sep 6, 2020)

dropped my phone in the toilet now the home button is broken ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2020)

namiieco said:


> dropped my phone in the toilet now the home button is broken ;;


D: omg nooo.. try putting it into a bowl of rice so it can dry


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm hurting in multiple places... This just adds onto me wanting to sleep but it's only 2 PM.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 6, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> According to what Murray has said, you can change it back whenever you want once your entry has been accepted/liked, you just won’t be in the running for staff favorite if your theme doesn’t match the Fair. I changed mine back because I love this aesthetic and think the Fair one I had looked pretty tacky to be honest (plus I don’t think I would win staff favorite anyway, so what’s the point lol).


Oh good to know, thank you so much!


----------



## chocosongee (Sep 6, 2020)

-


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Touchpad on my laptop is not responding.
Edit: I finally got it to work again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

some things you can't tell your friends no matter how much it bugs you because they'll get offended


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

My MP3 Player has been missing for about 2 days and that's my favorite way to listen to music ;-;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 7, 2020)

Chilled corn soup?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> If it's Johnny's ones then hell yeah.
> 
> Anyway they ruined tick-tock clock track in 8D so hard but I guess half of the actual fun with that game is yelling at how bad the tracks are/hating on online smurfs
> 
> (yeah sure gino and gambino ain't the same person lololol smurfs)


Who?


----------



## ryuk (Sep 7, 2020)

Spoiler: sad weird rant



i just had to resign from my (basic cashier) job because 1. i was miserable there 2. my grandma just passed away unexpectedly, literally on my birthday a few days ago, and i have no more hours left at work to use so i can travel to her funeral next week and this all is NOT helping number 3. which is: my mental health is in a really bad state right now and has been for years, and i’ve realized that if i ever want it to improve then i desperately need to focus on me, getting back into therapy, and healing. the only problem is that everyone in my life *cough cough my family* is going to look past the fact that i need to help myself before i can get where i want to be, and instead focus on the fact that i had to quit my job.  i have some savings from work but i live in southern california and it’s nowhere near the amount i’d need to move out and start a life away from my mom’s house, even though i’m being pressured to and desperately want to. i understand why i need to move out for my mother’s sake because she’s struggling too, but i simply cant right now. my ideal situation is to start making money being a freelance artist and then eventually expand on it and really make a living out of it. to make things harder though, my depression, anxiety and BPD have all greatly lowered my drive and motivation to do the things i love (especially art, the one thing i really truly used to LIVE for) and these issues have all been completely untreated for a couple years now. i will say that i feel as though i’m finally on the edge of change and tbh doing all the little events and contests for the fair has really helped me get motivated again. i’m actually starting to get excited for my future, but i do also dread it at the same time because i worry about what my family thinks of me. sigh. everything is hard rn but i do see a light at the end of the tunnel finally, and that’s progress. i just so badly want everything to be okay, for me and everyone i care about.


----------



## rianne (Sep 7, 2020)

xoons said:


> --


Hey, I know I'm just a stranger on the internet, but just now that you're incredibly strong and I firmly believe you'll get through all of this. My condolences for your loss, especially since it was on a birthday that you should've treasured. <3 

Acknowledging that you need help is a big step and very important. I know family's perceptions and judgment calls can be very frustrating to handle on top of mental health setbacks and other added stressors. However, there are many people on-site and IRL that are rooting for you. Taking care of yourself and your needs must prevail. I hope you get the help, as well as healing, that you need and deserve.


----------



## ryuk (Sep 7, 2020)

rianne said:


> Hey, I know I'm just a stranger on the internet, but just now that you're incredibly strong and I firmly believe you'll get through all of this. My condolences for your loss, especially since it was on a birthday that you should've treasured. <3
> 
> Acknowledging that you need help is a big step and very important. I know family's perceptions and judgment calls can be very frustrating to handle on top of mental health setbacks and other added stressors. However, there are many people on-site and IRL that are rooting for you. Taking care of yourself and your needs must prevail. I hope you get the help, as well as healing, that you need and deserve.


hey, thank you so much dude this means more than you think. it’s really validating to hear that i’m taking a step in the right direction right now. hope is an exciting feeling haha. thank you thank you for the kind words and wishes <3

and can i just say that i always notice your adorable icons and collectible lineups when i see you around tbt and they make me happy.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

I want to sleep but my sibling is being way too loud and is on a call with her friends
it's almost 1 am here and she complains about me being on a call with my friend (not even close to as loud as she is right now) at 11pm ;-;


----------



## rianne (Sep 7, 2020)

xoons said:


> hey, thank you so much dude this means more than you think. it’s really validating to hear that i’m taking a step in the right direction right now. hope is an exciting feeling haha. thank you thank you for the kind words and wishes <3
> 
> and can i just say that i always notice your adorable icons and collectible lineups when i see you around tbt and they make me happy.


Absolutely. As someone with more than one emotional and mental breakdown under my belt, I do not wish anything close to that happening to anyone else.

<3

You are truly so sweet, I think almost the same thing when I see you around (you make fab art and I cannot art lol). Pls. stay safe out there too; these are such uncertain times for everyone.


----------



## milktae (Sep 7, 2020)

I just woke up for a comeback but, I feel sick cause I barely ate and haven’t been able to sleep well cause of my neighbors


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I changed mine back because I love this aesthetic and think the Fair one I had looked pretty tacky to be honest (plus I don’t think I would win staff favorite anyway, so what’s the point lol).


that's why I changed mine too, Im pretty positive that my aesthetic wouldn't have won staff fave lol. plus I missed my derpy avatar 



I have an overwhelming desire to stay in bed today. my college doesn't observe small holidays so even though today is labor day I still have to go to all my classes and go to work. I have a bunch of homework too and I just reeeeeeally don't want to do any of it. 

only three weeks into the semester and I've already had enough of this school crap.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 7, 2020)

My prayers are going out to all those who are having to evacuate/losing everything, due to all of the massive fires going on. Thankfully I'm not in any danger, but there are roughly 1000 people trapped by one of the fires and they can't go anywhere. They've told people to jump in the water to escape if they have to, and there have been cases of this happening. Smoke and ash are darkening the sky and the air was already bad. I feel for all of the animals trying to escape the fire too, wild and domestic. I can't imagine what these people are going through, along with all of the firefighters and other people working so hard to fight the fires.

We're also having a heat wave (110+), the winds have picked up making fires worse, along with possible rolling blackouts. I'm just concerned for others right now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2020)

this fair has been fun and all but I honestly can't wait for it to be over. It's been stressing me out constantly. Like right now I'm so tempted to just take the third coloring page and use a paintbucket tool on it so that I can get participation tickets. I had a lot of ideas for coloring it but I just don't have the time. I'm also stressing out constantly over when things are due and trying to put in my best effort so I might even have a sliver of a chance to get staff fave.

it's too bad the fair always has to happen right in my first 4-5 weeks of school.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2020)

ugh i feel like i know the mirror characters but i cant remember names lol.. oh well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm thisclose to locking myself in the bathroom and crying, which is ****ing pathetic, but I can't tell anyone around me about it 'cause it'll ruin everything right now.
I convinced myself of the dumbest things that I know aren't true but it sure doesn't feel nice.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm thisclose to locking myself in the bathroom and crying, which is ****ing pathetic, but I can't tell anyone around me about it 'cause it'll ruin everything right now.
> I convinced myself of the dumbest things that I know aren't true but it sure doesn't feel nice.


Frog :C 

Are you okay?
If you need to vent I'm over here
Sorry I'm not good at comforting people


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Frog :C
> 
> Are you okay?
> If you need to vent I'm over here
> Sorry I'm not good at comforting people


Not sure but it's honestly too complicated and hard to put into words and at this point, I think I've bothered people enough with my vents.
Thank you anyways, though, you're really nice.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 7, 2020)

Feeling depressed don’t want to get out of bed. Someone please come join me and give snuggles.


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 7, 2020)

my course starts tomorrow and im dreading it lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Feeling depressed don’t want to get out of bed. Someone please come join me and give snuggles.



Hey there, Renee!  I hope you feel better soon.  Depression really sucks.  </3  Sending virtual snuggles your way, xD


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Not sure but it's honestly too complicated and hard to put into words and at this point, I think I've bothered people enough with my vents.
> Thank you anyways, though, you're really nice.


don't keep things pent up, it only makes it worse
venting isnt a bad thing


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 7, 2020)

eating is so miserable now and I wish I didn't have to do it, id totally starve myself if I could


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 7, 2020)

what am I supposed to do with my life


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 7, 2020)

Spoiler



Braces wire is poking me, mouth now bleeding... I tried to cut the wire but now the side of my mouth hurts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2020)

there's a tornado warning here :,,,,,)

I'm not terrified of them or anything but I get worried about the destruction they can cause, plus how the skies always get super dark and it looks like the end of days for a solid 20 minutes.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2020)

I’m all of a sudden not feeling too well.  Feeling antsy and short of breath.  Hoping it’s just the coffee I had earlier.  I think I may be pushing myself too hard while working... but I got to keep going.  They’re counting on me.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 7, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hey there, Renee!  I hope you feel better soon.  Depression really sucks.  </3  Sending virtual snuggles your way, xD


Virtual snuggles accepted 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m all of a sudden not feeling too well.  Feeling antsy and short of breath.  Hoping it’s just the coffee I had earlier.  I think I may be pushing myself too hard while working... but I got to keep going.  They’re counting on me.


Take a break if you can. I hope you can feel better soon


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 7, 2020)

don't know, just tired of it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)

Turns out an email I was supposed to send a couple days ago instead saved as a draft so 
That’s fun


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 7, 2020)

Well, after this 3 day weekend is over I don't get another day off until 11/26. Even then it's just the Thursday and not the Friday. I think I have 5 PTO days left to use for the year. I just hate the constant change my job has lately. New people coming in, people changing roles/leaving, new tasks given to us.. I just want a calm week of no change. Haven't had that in a long time it feels like. Friday was supposed to be nice and easy, but so many people took off for a 4 day weekend that I was stuck backing up stuff that I had little idea of how to do and didn't even get to do my own workload. Always stressful coming back.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Take a break if you can. I hope you can feel better soon



Thank you.  I ended up being able to work for as long as I wanted to and got even more done than usual.  Feeling a lot better now as well.


----------



## Zane (Sep 7, 2020)

I have no value whatsoever


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 7, 2020)

I think I've said this like a hundred times already, but I gotta get my ****ing **** together. Falling behind and just tired af this whole day


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> eating is so miserable now and I wish I didn't have to do it, id totally starve myself if I could


What are you eating?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What are you eating?


Just normal food, but I got an invisalign thing for my teeth and the "buttons" you put on your teeth to make the aligners stay on hurt so bad, my teeth always hurt especially when I'm eating ;-;


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 7, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> My cousin and her husband along with her grown son and his wife, too, have had to evacuate due to the fires. I pray they stay safe don't lose their homes   I cannot imagine what they and everyone else is going through right now <3
> 
> edit: typos


Oh hopefully everything will turn out ok. My throat is sore and we all have coughs right now, but I’m trying not to complain because people have it much worse than me. My friend sent me this today it’s all smoke so crazy.


Spoiler: Smoke


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 7, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Oh hopefully everything will turn out ok. My throat is sore and we all have coughs right now, but I’m trying not to complain because people have it much worse than me. My friend sent me this today it’s all smoke so crazy.


Thank you so very much, yes, I hope so too. I've been coughing and having my throat bothering me as well and I'm not even as close as you are. I totally understand, I tend to be the same way when I feel I'm complaining, but just remember: Even though someone has it worse than you, it doesn't negate your own issues <3 Oh wow she looks close, that's awful


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2020)

power finally came back on. I was terrified for a brief period of time cause I was driving my car through some seriously heavy rain after the tornado warning was called off and I'm terrified of lightning so that was fun. lotsa trees fell down around here. one fell in front of the music hall and it was huge. a few fell around my dorm causing a few streets to be blocked off. we were without power here for like 6 hours, it literally just came back on (it's almost 11pm here now).

this day just hasn't been very nice to me.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 7, 2020)

The fires are getting worse so fast, it's crazy. At this point all the local stations are running a ticker stating that their towers may soon get burned down. The fire in question is 0% contained and keeps spreading and the winds are not helping. I have never seen anything like this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2020)

after seven hours it's still raining and thundering outside. im nervous about my car cause when I shut the door the window kinda gets stuck on the outside (it's a convertible so the window is supposed to go up and down as you open and shut the door but it usually doesn't work right). I would hate to get in the car tomorrow morning just to find that the driver seat is soaked.

I'm also generally really on edge for some reason. I think my anxiety just needed a reason to flare up and this storm was its perfect opportunity. all i know is that it's 12am and I can't sleep.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2020)

This insect/cockroach infestation we’re having here is such a drag... I’m about to go to sleep and I think I hear one of them crawling around nearby.  Grosssssss....

Can I just like, borrow the fires, bring them over here, and use them to get rid of these pests once and for all?  Kthx


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> This insect/cockroach infestation we’re having here is such a drag... I’m about to go to sleep and I think I hear one of them crawling around nearby. Grosssssss....
> 
> Can I just like, borrow the fires, bring them over here, and use them to get rid of these pests once and for all? Kthx


If you want I'll feed them to my pet tarantula


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> If you want I'll feed them to my pet tarantula



Yes please. If only it was that easy.  ... 

Going to have to figure out another way to get rid of them.  Looks like I may have to get rid of them myself pretty soon...

next time on My Hero Academia... Midoriya has his toughest fight yet... against insects?!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

I know, right?

Good luck to you! Be sure you get 'em all! It only takes 1 pregnant female, especially depending on the species you have. I know boric acid works for some other bugs, but unsure if it would work with roaches.


----------



## rianne (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm fairly patient about mail/packages arriving to where I live, especially if it's not through the USPS' first class priority mail. I've waited months for stuff to arrive via boat from Hong Kong and mainland China. I get it.

However, I'm so frustrated that I've waited for preordered items (invoice/payment processed in February) that didn't get dispatched until April. Some of those items were meant to be add-on surprises for my partner's birthday gift. 

I hope those damn items arrive before the end of this year, because that's ridiculous even for the "standard" shipping option (which ended up costing $16.90 USD btw ****ing hell). Lesson learned.


----------



## buny (Sep 8, 2020)

i've been very sick the last few days, and it's making me depressed cause i have so much i need to do but my body just can't follow through my plans once again


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 8, 2020)

im so tired all the time i dont get whyyy


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 8, 2020)

my stuff isnt powerful enough for my course
guess i have a week to fix that

my wallet is crying blood rn


----------



## Soigne (Sep 8, 2020)

Zane said:


> I have no value whatsoever


really feeling this myself lately


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2020)

it's an hour until my lesson so I'm basically just sitting here waiting for it to start. I guess I should've gone to eat first .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2020)

ughhh not looking forward to when i have to quit my job, which is in 2 weeks(it was a 1 year deal thing so 23rd is one year on the day) but i have no hopes finding new stuff anytime soon just hope i can get some job coach help or **** bc asperger's help sooooo ****ing much


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 8, 2020)

istg I absolutely despise the fact that I get genuinely excited for university, but then in the matter of seconds I make myself absolutely terrified of it to the point of crying


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ughhh not looking forward to when i have to quit my job, which is in 2 weeks(it was a 1 year deal thing so 23rd is one year on the day) but i have no hopes finding new stuff anytime soon just hope i can get some job coach help or **** bc asperger's help sooooo ****ing much


oh no, I'm really sorry to hear about that. I definitely feel you, I have to resign my position at the college's main library once I graduate and then I'll have to find a different job, but I'm really worried about finding a job that I'm content with because of aspergers as well as ADD. Luckily for me that won't happen until May so I have a bit of time to figure out what I'm gonna do. hopefully you get everything sorted out soon.


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2020)

Soigne said:


> really feeling this myself lately



I’d heart this if the love react didn’t turn into that weird emoji face so here u go


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 8, 2020)

my clothes make me dysphoric but the idea of buying clothes that don't make me feel that way is also terrifying!!! and i don't want to online shop bc i wanna support local boutiques....


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 8, 2020)

My dog is in season and I can’t help but feel sorry for her  Getting her spayed is near impossible at the moment, it’s just too expensive.  I know that she doesn’t feel well, she’s been acting super clingy all day, tails been down with her ears back and not to be too TMI, she’s been quite heavy. Tried to keep her on towels wherever possible, but quite a lot of the time she’s been mute and inactive. Don’t get me wrong, it’s been lovely without her barking whenever she hears a noise, but I do miss her normal playful personality. It’s awful seeing her suffer like this.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> oh no, I'm really sorry to hear about that. I definitely feel you, I have to resign my position at the college's main library once I graduate and then I'll have to find a different job, but I'm really worried about finding a job that I'm content with because of aspergers as well as ADD. Luckily for me that won't happen until May so I have a bit of time to figure out what I'm gonna do. hopefully you get everything sorted out soon.


Thank you. They wanted to lengthen my deal a month at least but no, top boss ****ers can't say yes at all. And yeah I can't go to like, one of the adult help places because it requires stuff you shouldn't dabble in unless it's a real emergency. I think there might be one other adult thing I can go to when I'm 30 cause this youth thing is only til 29 so i hope I can get help. Like sure I could apply for unemployment money but I would probably need help due to Asperger anyway and they don't give a ****


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2020)

Welp my hometown is burning down. My aunt still lives there, so she’ll probably have to evacuate to the Oregon state fairgrounds.


----------



## rianne (Sep 8, 2020)

TW: violence, mental health
After reading what happened in Utah to that 13-year old boy with Asperger's and his family being asked by the media what happened and their reaction to it. . .defund the police. Pls. I teared up because that shouldn't be happening, same with violence against BIPOC. If supporting the grassroots of BLM makes me "anti-US" well alright. The police and justice systems protect some of these corrupt individuals and not the citizens. I am so numb. I wish there was truly justice.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

I keep getting migraines...
I'm having one right now...


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I keep getting migraines...
> I'm having one right now...



Those are the worst. Usually some rest helps me, but I hope you feel better soon <3


Just learned the friend I did everything for to try to protect from another person is doing the same thing the other person is doing. Plus, she expects me to be on her side. Could get into details but I'm just kinda done at this point. Trusting people is becoming harder and harder.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 8, 2020)

Ugh, just being looked at by my mother gives me the shivers. Yeesh. I am NOT a mini version of you, and jfc you are one of the most saddest, most depressing individual I've ever had to meet.


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Stupid cramps


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 8, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh, just being looked at by my mother gives me the shivers. Yeesh. I am NOT a mini version of you, and jfc you are one of the most saddest, most depressing individual I've ever had to meet.


Weren't you in a dorm away from her?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 8, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Weren't you in a dorm away from her?



I was, but I moved back due to some reasons. I plan to move back in by Spring or whenever 2nd semester starts though.

Seriously she sucks ass


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2020)

too much homework/studying and not nearly enough motivation


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

I just don't know what to do. Plus, I can't get my thoughts in order to figure out what to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

Someone kick my butt cause I should really email these people...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



rianne said:


> defund the police.[/ISPOILER]


More like, make the police education proper and don't make them wear large ass machine guns. Then a lot of people applying also have skewed views, so yeah make them do a psychological test, too.


----------



## rianne (Sep 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> More like, make the police education proper and don't make them wear large ass machine guns. Then a lot of people applying also have skewed views, so yeah make them do a psychological test, too.


That's the thing though, the education they receive is an issue and then when they receive funding yep they get those large guns and other gear that really adds up to bam let's use hostile force WHAM boo hissssss. Definitely yes to an evaluation too. Routine ones. I know they typically undergo trauma after being in service for awhile, but it's just. . .I cannot sympathize when there are some taking joy in harming others. It sickens me as a BIPOC woman.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 9, 2020)

rianne said:


> I cannot sympathize when there are some taking joy in harming others. It sickens me as a BIPOC woman.


I cannot sympathize with anyone taking joy in harming others. It makes me sick as a human being. 

My lower back on the left side is so painful right now, my back/neck is all screwed up and my fibromyalgia is really acting up (like it does every day..ugh), and it's why I'm usually awake at weird hours in general.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

rianne said:


> That's the thing though, the education they receive is an issue and then when they receive funding yep they get those large guns and other gear that really adds up to bam let's use hostile force WHAM boo hissssss. Definitely yes to an evaluation too. Routine ones. I know they typically undergo trauma after being in service for awhile, but it's just. . .I cannot sympathize when there are some taking joy in harming others. It sickens me as a BIPOC woman.


Yeah, I mean it is ****ed up and it needs refund in the way that money should be put on proper police training and education and they should learn to handle all sorts of people without any racism/phobia. I don't know all the amendment(s) related to guns and such, but I hardly believe someone with Asperger(I have it myself so when people misjudge/doesn't understand us it irks me cause there are so much material available) would make such a thing that they would need to shoot them. I don't support violence from any side, and I had to google that term but I can see where you're coming from.

Also if you have any issues and/or you experience trauma/PTSD from your work you shouldn't be on it, anyway.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



Lori377 said:


> I cannot sympathize with anyone taking joy in harming others. It makes me sick as a human being.


This, we're all human beings. I agree police people are a lot of times racist/any kind of phobic or doesn't know how to handle severe autism persons but yeah, again education is ****ed in the US and probably a lot of countries.


----------



## rianne (Sep 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I mean it is ****ed up and it needs refund in the way that money should be put on proper police training and education and they should learn to handle all sorts of people without any racism/phobia. I don't know all the amendment(s) related to guns and such, but I hardly believe someone with Asperger(I have it myself so when people misjudge/doesn't understand us it irks me cause there are so much material available) would make such a thing that they would need to shoot them. I don't support violence from any side, and I had to google that term but I can see where you're coming from.
> 
> Also if you have any issues and/or you experience trauma/PTSD from your work you shouldn't be on it, anyway.


Yep I agree with a majority of your stance on it, and yes I do have a heavy bias because of my ethnic background and I have mental health stuff I deal with so. . .yeah. :/ I do think that it's also a two-fold thing of if it's determined that they experience the trauma, maybe it isn't best that they're in that role/position. But at the same time, it's more common than is let on (because people don't get formally diagnosed), people hide it or it doesn't get triggered until much later, etc. I don't wish trauma or PTSD or any sort of condition on anyone, don't get me wrong. Doesn't excuse their actions though to channel their suffering, so to speak, onto others. 

I should be asleep RIP my eyes are going to be b l o o d s h o t.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

rianne said:


> Yep I agree with a majority of your stance on it, and yes I do have a heavy bias because of my ethnic background and I have mental health stuff I deal with so. . .yeah. :/ I do think that it's also a two-fold thing of if it's determined that they experience the trauma, maybe it isn't best that they're in that role/position. But at the same time, it's more common than is let on (because people don't get formally diagnosed), people hide it or it doesn't get triggered until much later, etc. I don't wish trauma or PTSD or any sort of condition on anyone, don't get me wrong. Doesn't excuse their actions though to channel their suffering, so to speak, onto others.
> 
> I should be asleep RIP my eyes are going to be b l o o d s h o t.


Yeah, don't feel pressured to agree, I'm just posting my side of the coin without trying to lean overboard cause I know people are definitely affected personally. What has happened with police shootings, BLM/ASD people stuff and such are absolutely non-excusable. And sure it can come up later on in your work, but if you feel you can't handle it, it's not a job for everyone and the the whole education system and trying people for police employment needs to be completely reworked. And you should continuously be checked up on, tbf.

Big mood, I wish you a good night and day though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> More like, make the police education proper and don't make them wear large ass machine guns. Then a lot of people applying also have skewed views, so yeah make them do a psychological test, too.


yeah I don't agree with outright defunding the police, rather the system that's in place to educate and hire officers needs to be heavily evaluated. there are many good cops out there, who actually protect the people and think in the people's best interest. it's sad that their reputation is being tarnished by the ones who dont deserve to be a cop.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I don't agree with outright defunding the police, rather the system that's in place to educate and hire officers needs to be heavily evaluated. there are many good cops out there, who actually protect the people and think in the people's best interest. it's sad that their reputation is being tarnished by the ones who dont deserve to be a cop.


Yeah, also people throwing "acab" randomly.. like, sure remove it, i do think they'll gonna want help if they were in a pinch and needed protection.

and yeah it's sad those violent people ruining peaceful BLM protests and all those burning down like black-owned businesses or other.. like what did they do to you except making a living? it's like they are uncle tom or stuff.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I don't agree with outright defunding the police, rather the system that's in place to educate and hire officers needs to be heavily evaluated. there are many good cops out there, who actually protect the people and think in the people's best interest. it's sad that their reputation is being tarnished by the ones who dont deserve to be a cop.



Yes, as someone who personally knows several good cops and has seen bad ones in the news, I agree with this 100%.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yes, as someone who personally knows several good cops and has seen bad ones in the news, I agree with this 100%.


Me too. There are definitely good cops in countries worldwide, the education system and evaluating who's stable enough for the job is what's wrong here.

And yeah, as I said I don't support violence from any side and the fact police are allowed to wear those large ass guns is ****ing wrong.


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow getting acorns is really tedious but I want like a ton of these tree lamps and they take 6 acorns each....


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

Zane said:


> Wow getting acorns is really tedious but I want like a ton of these tree lamps and they take 6 acorns each....


Ikrrrr, I haven't found a single one.... guess I have to plant more reg saplings rather than fruit trees but really, 15% come on...


----------



## Soigne (Sep 9, 2020)

i have a very tough decision to make and it makes me so uncomfortable


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 9, 2020)

A picture my sister just sent to me of what it looks like in California right now. They’re calling the color apocalypse orange because it looks like night even though it’s day.


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 9, 2020)

QUIT BEING A NARCISSISTIC INSECURE SELFISH WHINY LITTLE ***** AND JUST  BE A ****ING MOM 

UGH


----------



## rianne (Sep 9, 2020)

My dumb ass ****ing self fORGOT I HAD A CONFERENCE TO ATTEND WOFWJEIR0FI0RKILL MEEEEEEE


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

I feel like a mess with so many thoughts going around in my head.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2020)

Im so freaking upset and anxious and panicky over some joke my friend made and I don't even ****ing know why I feel this way it was a joke.... But I'm so upset hhhhhh


----------



## rianne (Sep 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Im so freaking upset and anxious and panicky over some joke my friend made and I don't even ****ing know why I feel this way it was a joke.... But I'm so upset hhhhhh


Can you calmly bring it up to them or no? If it bothered you that much, talking it out can help if they are open to it. Don't beat yourself up over it ok? You're fine and it's not "wrong" to feel such emotions, but processing them and figuring out why can help in the future imo.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 9, 2020)

Just read an article stating the effects of narcissistic abuse, and I can relate to all three of the effects listed. I'm sort of frightened now.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2020)

rianne said:


> Can you calmly bring it up to them or no? If it bothered you that much, talking it out can help if they are open to it. Don't beat yourself up over it ok? You're fine and it's not "wrong" to feel such emotions, but processing them and figuring out why can help in the future imo.


It was just a silly joke, he was making a joke that he was gay
I love him a lot and not platoniclly so it bothered me a lot, I know he isn't but it made me sad anyway
Maybe I'll talk to him idk...


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 9, 2020)

My sister got yelled at for her grades and I got off pretty lightly... I was just standing there in the kitchen listening to my disappointed and upset parents the whole time. It’s over now but still kind of scary.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 9, 2020)

betrayal always comes from a close friend


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 9, 2020)

I think one of my friends might be pissed over jokingly asking if i was pretty


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think one of my friends might be pissed over jokingly asking if i was pretty


that
wasn't the problem


----------



## rianne (Sep 9, 2020)

I have to drive today and I hate driving so hopefully my errands are quick. . .


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that
> wasn't the problem


Then what was it, i literally didn’t say anything that was supposed to be a gay joke


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Just learned a guy that I think I like acts differently around other people... some of the things he says and does, they're just different. And not necessarily in a good way. Wonder why..?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2020)

Toska said:


> Just learned a guy that I think I like acts differently around other people... some of the things he says and does, they're just different. And not necessarily in a good way. Wonder why..?


Look my best friend does the same thing, it's just natural for boys to act differently around some people than others, I've learned to just accept that fact


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Look my best friend does the same thing, it's just natural for boys to act differently around some people than others, I've learned to just accept that fact



Yeah. Thanks for letting me know I'm not alone in this  did you talk to him about it?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2020)

Toska said:


> Yeah. Thanks for letting me know I'm not alone in this  did you talk to him about it?


I mean, I didn't didn't exactly directly confront him about it or anything, he just asked me if I thought any less of him for finding out Hes like that and nah I don't
He acts different on tbt and the tbt discord I joined then he does when directly talking to me, I don't think there's really anything I can do about it because that's just how he is


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I mean, I didn't didn't exactly directly confront him about it or anything, he just asked me if I thought any less of him for finding out Hes like that and nah I don't
> He acts different on tbt and the tbt discord I joined then he does when directly talking to me, I don't think there's really anything I can do about it because that's just how he is



Oh, okay. It's good he was asking you what you thought, I suppose. And yeah, just something to get used to. My friend doesn't own TBT, it's just when I see him in person and when I see him amongst his friends. Again, thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one with this issue


----------



## Hikari (Sep 9, 2020)

Toska said:


> Just learned a guy that I think I like acts differently around other people... some of the things he says and does, they're just different. And not necessarily in a good way. Wonder why..?



i feel like most people tend to act differently depending upon who they're around. for instance, you may behave differently around your family versus your friends, or classmates, etc. i don't think it's anything to really worry about, unless its something that is offensive to you


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Hikari said:


> i feel like most people tend to act differently depending upon who they're around. for instance, you may behave differently around your family versus your friends, or classmates, etc. i don't think it's anything to really worry about, unless its something that is offensive to you



No, nothing offensive at the moment. I guess he's just more intense? I don't really know how to explain it, but in general he's been acting weird lately. And yeah, that makes a lot of since. I'm sure most others do the same thing, just kinda odd noticing it firsthand. Thanks!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

overwhelmed with a weird sense of fear for no reason but I can't shake it and it's bothersome


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm having anxiety over things that have absolutely nothing to do with me. It's making it hard to sleep. Why am I like this...


----------



## Pondo (Sep 10, 2020)

I have conflicting feelings about telling people I’m in a new relationship.
I both want to scream it at the heavens/post is everywhere online that he is _mine, _or keep it to myself... I think I’ll just follow the latter until he’s comfortable spilling the beans.


----------



## michealsmells (Sep 10, 2020)

I keep thinking I've bitten off more than I can chew when in reality... I'm kinda doing fine?

I've been doing art like crazy for both a bunch of different people as well as myself. I've been working on school quite well (slacking a little in the math department but hey, what's new). I feel I've been keeping myself and my workspace cleaner than usual, I've been motivated, more independent, I even opened commissions off-site.

But... I can't help but feel... off. Whenever I want to take a break I'm feeling awful about it. Everyone tells me I'm fine. That art-turnover being only a week is really fast and extending deadlines isn't a big deal. That sometimes you do classwork and it just doesn't stick. That sometimes all you wanna do is lay down and do nothing, not in a depressed way, but in a just "i wanna be lazy for a bit" way.

I know I shouldn't be stressed about taking a break but I am, I really am, and I dunno how to stop that stress.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

The damn summer workers at the mail company not knowing how to reply properly. Guess I can try and call them and ask for a better rep but honestly I sent them proof and they basically hire baby workers for it sigh.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 10, 2020



Dawnpiplup said:


> Just read an article stating the effects of narcissistic abuse, and I can relate to all three of the effects listed. I'm sort of frightened now.


well, i don't think you need to relate just to to confirm it, it's already confirmed for good or bad but yeah i rly hope u can get the help you need <3


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

I woke up to my pro controller drifting and I want to scream.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 10, 2020)

idk why im sleepy this week but it might be because this week was the start of classes. i srsly dont want to Think anymore i just want to Sleep

i just wanna read my stupid manga and go to bed, i hate these online classes but it's not like i can do anything about it lol. i just hope i adjust to it soon bc rn my body is fighting against listening or not falling asleep


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

Turns out it's actually USPS ****ing things up, also don't say stuff left my country/customs etc. if it hasn't. I just hope this company replies and I'm glad they insured **** cause I ain't hell losin this man


----------



## milktae (Sep 10, 2020)

I’ve been getting really bad grades in one of my higher classes and I wish I wasn’t in it anymore


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 10, 2020)

---


----------



## Hikari (Sep 10, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> I feel like if I say anything, it'll be taken wrong or people will think I'm looking for pity or just whining or complaining and I don't anyone to think that at all! I also hate to sound like I'm complaining when I'm so very blessed. I feel I don't have the right to complain about anything as there are people out there that have it so much worse...



sounds like you're dealing with emotional invalidation :c  just because your issues aren't as bad as others, doesn't make them any less valid! it took me a long time to accept that, but in the long run, it'll only hurt you if you don't let others know how you truly feel about what's bothering you. hope that helps c:


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 10, 2020)

I miss some of the friends I’ve made on here who’ve disappeared sometimes. I’m shy and don’t make friends easily and these people got passed my defenses. I get overly attached I guess. I still talk to one of them occasionally, but we have zero to talk about anymore. This place has lost some of its color for me now that I don’t see them


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

Hikari said:


> sounds like you're dealing with emotional invalidation :c  just because your issues aren't as bad as others, doesn't make them any less valid! it took me a long time to accept that, but in the long run, it'll only hurt you if you don't let others know how you truly feel about what's bothering you. hope that helps c:


^^^^this. 

also hope they can help me i'd hate to lost this package aaa


----------



## Zane (Sep 10, 2020)

I feel tense and sick pretty much all the time lately, it’s like stress is eating me even when I have nothing in particular to be stressed about


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

i hate when i look at something that makes me laugh out loud and then i check here and go like... wtf stop laughing dumb sheila


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 10, 2020)

Don't look at laptop screen as I'm typing in the log in. There's a reason I don't trust y'alls with my stuff, and this doesn't help it. I need to change my laptop log in once it's done charging now.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 10, 2020)

---


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 10, 2020)

every single thing i've been having to bring over to this new computer for this course has been a nightmar
tomorrow i have to try and straighten out ANOTHER account
this week is seriously taking 20 years off my life lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 10, 2020)

Not going to lie this college life is a scam. It's not how they betray it as. Don't let the cute little videos fool you. It's just a even lamer version of high school with a expensive notice tag. It sucks. I don't like it. And if that's not enough just found out last night my boyfriend has Dementia. I tried to find ways to help him but he refused to accept help and instead just copes with the fact he has it. I just..I don't know I feel overwhelmed I guess.


----------



## Toska (Sep 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Not going to lie this college life is a scam. It's not how they betray it as. Don't let the cute little videos fool you. It's just a even lamer version of high school with a expensive notice tag. It sucks. I don't like it. And if that's not enough just found out last night my boyfriend has Dementia. I tried to find ways to help him but he refused to accept help and instead just copes with the fact he has it. I just..I don't know I feel overwhelmed I guess.



Sending prayers to you and your boyfriend <3 

I ate too much and I'm with somebody who ate less than I did it complaining about how many calories they ate. I always feel like I'm eating too much. I wish I could be happy with myself and my eating habits. I guess since I don't really work out that much it makes me feel super insecure. My dad says I eat way too little but in actuality I eat 3 meals a day (and sometimes snacks). Before the pandemic I would go on walks, but since then I've had no motivation. Again, I just wish I could be happy with my body and eating habits.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 10, 2020)

feeling sicker than usual and not in the cool way
might just cave and tell my mom at this point but it's making me nervous thus making me sicker so it's an odd cycle


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

My loneliness/boredom levels are just... yikes right now.
It would probably help if my brother and I were on the same sleeping schedule, but oh well...


----------



## MinishMae (Sep 10, 2020)

First of all, I hope everyone here feels better and things start going better for you all <3 

Second of all, being quarantined has left me feeling kinda lonely. Both with friendships and romantically, but I'm hoping it goes away in time. 
I also have a job interview coming up and it's been on my mind all this week and I'm super nervous about it aaaaa


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

I absolutely hate my job but i cant quit


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 10, 2020)

Toska said:


> Sending prayers to you and your boyfriend <3
> 
> I ate too much and I'm with somebody who ate less than I did it complaining about how many calories they ate. I always feel like I'm eating too much. I wish I could be happy with myself and my eating habits. I guess since I don't really work out that much it makes me feel super insecure. My dad says I eat way too little but in actuality I eat 3 meals a day (and sometimes snacks). Before the pandemic I would go on walks, but since then I've had no motivation. Again, I just wish I could be happy with my body and eating habits.


Than you so much.. I'm sorry to hear about your problem tho..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 10, 2020)

I can’t think up a good username to replace the one I go by almost everywhere  

Also would sure love to quit work eventually but i don’t want to risk it now because pandemic!!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 10, 2020)

I need to find a better pfp than Jimmy Neutron and I can't find one and Jimmy is starting to bother me


----------



## rianne (Sep 10, 2020)

Period's almost over and I thought my lower back pain and cramps were subsiding.

Woke up with lower back pain. It's Friday.

FRIWHY rather than FRIYAY.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 10, 2020)

the fact I can't vent about what's bothering me here


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

Sometimes I think I might be too nice...
I'm getting anxiety over things unrelated to me...
Just because I feel bad somehow.


----------



## SheepMareep (Sep 10, 2020)

I was really excited for the tbt fair and only got to participate at the very beginning due to moving to a new state, starting a new career. And dealing with a lot of depression due to living alone/no longer seeing my ex   now I finally have the energy to participate and im going to miss being able to get my favorite new collectable (the sheep plush!) Because the events are all over!!!


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

Everything feels so pointless to me right now


----------



## Zane (Sep 10, 2020)

if my count inside the bottle guess is worth 3 or 4 tickets that will be soooo socks with sandals...


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2020)

I hate falling asleep and waking up not knowing wtf is going on like I suddenly have amnesia for a couple of minutes


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Rant continuation



I had and incident that was private and because of this, I lost respect to myself already, all I want to do is disappear from existence because all I do is cause problems


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 10, 2020)

.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 10, 2020)

Missing university, even though objectively (I think), it took a lot more time and energy out of me. For context, I was in classes/studying/working on assignments for 70-80 hours a week (sometimes more, I wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed, lol) and was lucky if I got 7 hours of sleep a night. Now, I work around 40 hours a week and sleep enough, but I feel a lot more unsatisfied with the work I'm doing.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 10, 2020)

the lecture made me feel like i was running a marathon holy god


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

I LITERALLY CANNOT VENT ABOUT WHAT'S HAPPENING HERE OR TO ANYONE BECAUSE ALL MY FRIENDS HATE ME AND THE RULES OF THIS THREAD JUST END MY LIFE I TOO AM A PERSON WITH FEELINGS BUT NOBODY THOUGHT OF THAT 

I'm sick of everything and everyone


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

I have to ask myself now...
Am I too nice? Too friendly? Too sensitive?
Maybe that's why I'm so sad now...


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 11, 2020)

Today being 9/11 makes brings back many awful feelings, images, and memories...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2020)

my usps package potentially lost if they cant find it but i still wanna buy from them cause they allow custom cuts n stuff ugh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

I don't want to talk to anyone or have any friends and I just want to be by myself but I'm lonely

...
I don't know what I'm doing anymore

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020

my grades are going down 

and my mental health is crippled on top of that

I think I deserve this somehow but I don't know how..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2020)

the school is trying to say that I owe them $3.8k and if I don't get it paid by September 18th they're gonna suspend all my classes for the semester.

yeah it's not enough that I'm mentally suffering every single day that I'm class, plus I have to live without my dog here because the stupid ESA policy is so hard to deal with, now I have a looming threat hanging over my head telling me I'm gonna be kicked out of school cause I don't have almost four grand to pay towards my tuition.


yay me.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 11, 2020)

I hate getting cold sores. Even though most people have them, it gives me so much anxiety about transferring them.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2020)

everything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

the type of people that know they did something bad but continue to do it or pass it off as nothing 

I have a few examples..

One being my own mother 

geez why are my parents both horrible

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020

took me so long to see there's a lot wrong with my mom


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2020)

Absolutely starving... I regret not eating breakfast big time. Lunch is still 40 minutes away and I can't get off the phones for any reason.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 11, 2020)

My right eye hasn't stopped twitching all day


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 11, 2020)

It ends up being my fault. All because I didn't do somethin so simple and so stupid.

It sucks more cause I was tryin to help someone out who needed money more than I but I end up gettin screwed over in the end.


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

Life truly isn’t fair and that’s a really harsh realization


----------



## pochy (Sep 11, 2020)

feeling nauseous and i think its probably bc i didnt keep track of when to stop taking my pills... bleh


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 11, 2020)

In a very dark place right now. I need a distraction!!!!


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2020)

That time of year where when you open facebook you get fifty million variations of the same comic showing stormy weather, someone holding a mug of tea with both hands looking at it and saying something like “This is _my_ idea of a perfect
day!”


----------



## Crash (Sep 11, 2020)

Spoiler: gonna drop this unpopular opinion real quick



i really really don't care for BoTW at ALL but i swear to god everyone praises it like it's the best game ever created??? imo it doesn't do zelda games justice at all and the only reason people love it so much is because it's open world even though the world is BORING AF

i keep seeing it pop up again lately and it's so ****ing annoyingggggg, there are so many better games out there!!! the soundtrack is basically nonexistent in a series that has always had incredible music, the art style is pretty but nothing breathtaking (ha) even tho people treat it like it is, the weapon system is really irritating, the voice acting is super weird and i wish it didn't exist, the enemies/villages/world itself is repetitive and boring

i don't get it man i just don't get it


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 11, 2020)

I can’t sleep, but I’m so tired


----------



## rocksrsoft (Sep 11, 2020)

Today I heard my friend from college rant  and genuinely believe that 9/11 was a hoax and a conspiracy and that anything that had to with it was made up. We should be mourning for the lives lost, the people who suffered from that event, and more. I don’t wanna talk to her


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2020)

I have an assignment that was due for my jazz hist class earlier and I had no clue because the prof has laid this class out all over BackBoard and it's really hard to figure out what we're supposed to be doing. like I literally JUST found out that assignments where a submission is due are underlined. It's been 3 weeks and I JUST LEARNED THIS. _WHAT._


idk man I'm already so tired of school. now I'm spending my Friday night procrastinating on this assignment because I really have no motivation or desire to work on it, but it was due at like 11:30am so I need to get it done asap. so tired of this crap.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 12, 2020)

im so out of shape my legs hurt from a 15-min workout yesterday

ive also been perperually sleepy since (online) classes started rjeifjksfj i dont wanna go out today, i just wanna sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: hhhhhhh



I'm so _exhausted._
I feel drained and I barely know why and for what reason. Not to mention I need to send emails frequently about stuff that I can hardly put into words.
Plus, this pandemic. I just want it to end, _please. _It was only supposed to be a 2-week break from school.
I have so much I want to say but I shouldn't be pessimistic.


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2020)

i can’t handle feeling like this anymore. it’s too much and it’s not fair.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2020)

rocksrsoft said:


> Today I heard my friend from college rant  and genuinely believe that 9/11 was a hoax and a conspiracy and that anything that had to with it was made up. We should be mourning for the lives lost, the people who suffered from that event, and more. I don’t wanna talk to her


Yeah and then there are people also wondering why people mourn lolol :|

Anyway, USPS maybe you should state that you can't deliver to certain places due to fires/covid-19 instead of losing everyone's ****


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

Cringing at old stuff I said 

hhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2020)

some cringe people like do u even think before u write (not above person just stuff i see everywhere)


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 12, 2020)

lmfao we have a group project due in december and i only opened the file today,,
and i kid you not it was already *COMPLETE* and i hadn't contributed a single ounce of word in there. hjdsghsf no one left me anything to do man. i ended up adding just a few sentences and proofreading but holy heck i feel bad for not working on it earlier. it's not that i don't do my work, it's just that i procrastinate and do them later, so to see an already complete file by the time i actually have the energy to start working on it just. feelsbadman

anyway i honestly dont think anyone noticed i didnt contribute a whole chunk because we were working as a team so multiple people were working on each part. funny thing is that my friends tell me their groups havent done a single thing yet so i didnt expect my group to actually do something so early hahahaha. i just wanna say that i swear im not someone who doesn't do work, i just do them later than others hjfhffksd


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 12, 2020)

omfg i feel so bad for talking about star wars so much,, no wonder people at school hate me. i get so mad when people talk too much/are annoying but then i only think about stuff i like,,, i must be so ****ty to be around. i get super annoyed and yell at everyone at a moment’s notice and i hate that i do that. i get mad when people don’t understand my boundaries or thinking,, (without me even trying to explain) like what the **** is wrong with me???


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 12, 2020)

Me: I'm finally gonna paint my nails 

*polish on thumb gets jacked so I go to take it off to start over but then the cottonball with the acetone gets stuck on my other hand ruining the top coat on that hand also

Okay **** me Ig I'm not gonna paint my nails today why does such a simple task have to turn into a whole damn ordeal. Now I have an uneven top coat on both hands and leftover purple polish on 3 fingers cause I couldn't get it all off.


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 12, 2020)

I accidentally ate all of my mom’s food and now she’s mad at me and calls me inconsiderate and selfish for the 100th time. She did the same thing a while ago and embarrassed me at the supermarket as she was yelling at me and crying and my dad taking her side. I said I was sorry and felt guilty but she won’t take it. She said that she’s going to be mad the whole day. Why am I so forgetful and unaware of other people’s feelings? I try hard to please my parents but if I misstep then I get yelled at and all of a sudden I have a personality change.


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2020)

I’m gonna need everything to work out so perfectly in order to get this line up


















I literally need the stars to align y’all


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 12, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Me: I'm finally gonna paint my nails
> 
> *polish on thumb gets jacked so I go to take it off to start over but then the cottonball with the acetone gets stuck on my other hand ruining the top coat on that hand also
> 
> Okay **** me Ig I'm not gonna paint my nails today why does such a simple task have to turn into a whole damn ordeal. Now I have an uneven top coat on both hands and leftover purple polish on 3 fingers cause I couldn't get it all off.



I feel you. Its even more frustrating when you think they’re all dry so it seems safe to go touch something, but little did you know that they’re actually still wet and they end up smudging 

Painting my nails just seems like a 3 hour affair. 20% of the time involves actually painting the nails, and the other 80% is having to wait around for them to dry and being cautious of what I’m doing.


----------



## rianne (Sep 12, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Me: I'm finally gonna paint my nails
> 
> *polish on thumb gets jacked so I go to take it off to start over but then the cottonball with the acetone gets stuck on my other hand ruining the top coat on that hand also
> 
> Okay **** me Ig I'm not gonna paint my nails today why does such a simple task have to turn into a whole damn ordeal. Now I have an uneven top coat on both hands and leftover purple polish on 3 fingers cause I couldn't get it all off.


Oh noooo. Which top coat do you use? D:


----------



## oak (Sep 12, 2020)

The air is so smoky in the Vancouver area so I can only imagine how bad the air quality is down in Washington.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 12, 2020)

I either find a place that's too thirsty or too prudish. No middle ground.


----------



## rianne (Sep 12, 2020)

Masckne/mascne is annihilating my already low self-esteem.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 12, 2020)

Heard my grandma say that I'm a Democrat because I didn't go walk up to the priest to get the holy bread. Yeah, maybe I would have if there were proper social distancing. 

My family out here saying Democrats and left-winged people are radical when tbh it's the opposite LMAO


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 12, 2020)

rianne said:


> Oh noooo. Which top coat do you use? D:



I use the OPI top coat as a base coat also cause I don't have an actual base coat.

The cottonball messes up the polish on the hand I'm using also cause it's fuzzy and sticks to all polish and the acetone gets sticky too.


----------



## rianne (Sep 12, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I use the OPI top coat as a base coat also cause I don't have an actual base coat.
> 
> The cottonball messes up the polish on the hand I'm using also cause it's fuzzy and sticks to all polish and the acetone gets sticky too.


Well, if you get the chance I recommend INM Out the Door or Seche Vite for top coat.


----------



## Dim (Sep 12, 2020)

Football seasons back ughhhhh


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: vent



you don’t get to ask me about sympathy. i’m well aware of the condition that my mother is in without you constantly gossiping about it. i’m well aware that her health is in shambles. i’m well aware that she’s obese. i’m well aware that literally _no_ doctor has managed to properly diagnose her and that every medication that she is prescribed is just a guess. nothing is certain. 

you don’t get to ask me about sympathy. i lay with that woman every goddamn day as if it’s the last time i’ll ever see her. as far as i know, she is dying and she very well could be dead by morning. that’s the scary thing about being left undiagnosed - it’s not the pain or the inconvenience, it’s the uncertain fog that your existence becomes. i spend every waking minute of my life terrified that she’s going to die. i don’t know what peace feels like; i am always on edge and terrified of what might or might not happen. don’t ask me until sympathy until you see what happens when everybody has gone to bed. 

while you all get a good night’s sleep, i’m stuck in my room having panic attacks. it was so bad last night and literally _none of you know_ and i can’t be bothered to tell you because you’re so uneducated about mental health, you don’t even know what a panic attack is. i’m downing up to 20 pills a night just to go to sleep - they make me nauseous and they make me tremble and i hate how they make me feel most nights but they _knock me out_ and so, i take it, because _anything_ feels better than this. 

i feel like a raccoon clawing through the grocery bags in search for those damn pills; i feel ridiculous and so, so desperate for them that my throat tightens and my stomach turns at the thought of having to go a night without them. when you ask me “why are you taking so many?” i tell you it’s because i need to sleep. and i do. i need to sleep because when i’m unconscious, i’m not anxious about my mother dying or my cat dying or about the entirety of my existence that makes me so f***ing anxious. when i’m asleep, i’m free and so _no_, i do not care if i’m sleeping all day. that’s the only escape i have. 

i’m tired of having panic attacks. i’ve worked myself up so much that i’ve been taken to hospital twice because i genuinely thought i was dying. and in those moments, i was afraid. but now? i honestly wish i had. so no, you don’t get to ask me about sympathy when i’ve been making myself sick day and night with fear.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2020)

xara said:


> Spoiler: vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there, Xara.  I’m not sure if it’s my place here to say anything, but I will say I’m sorry you’re going through this.  Not knowing when a family member might pass is really, really stressful and I can relate with my mom having had cancer for most of this year.  Being anxious and afraid definitely isn’t any fun, so I hope that both you and your mom make it through this.  Sending well wishes and prayers your way.


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hey there, Xara.  I’m not sure if it’s my place here to say anything, but I will say I’m sorry you’re going through this.  Not knowing when a family member might pass is really, really stressful and I can relate with my mom having had cancer for most of this year.  Being anxious and afraid definitely isn’t any fun, so I hope that both you and your mom make it through this.  Sending well wishes and prayers your way.



thank you riley, this means a lot


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2020)

I can't feel free anymore now days


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2020)

xara said:


> Spoiler: vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey  I wish you didn't have to go through this. I know saying things like "I'm sorry for this" and such don't really help the situation, but I genuinely am sorry for what's going on in your life. My father was undiagnosed and I know the feeling of being scared for somebodies life, if that helps any to know you're not alone. In all seriousness, if you need somebody to talk to, I'm here. Please don't feel bad to contact somebody if you need to vent. Sending love and prayers your way <3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020

On a different note, since choir was canceled (due to covid) I'm stuck with PE! I'm not athletic *at all.  *This year was a mess, is a mess, and feels like will always be a mess.


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2020)

Toska said:


> Hey  I wish you didn't have to go through this. I know saying things like "I'm sorry for this" and such don't really help the situation, but I genuinely am sorry for what's going on in your life. My father was undiagnosed and I know the feeling of being scared for somebodies life, if that helps any to know you're not alone. In all seriousness, if you need somebody to talk to, I'm here. Please don't feel bad to contact somebody if you need to vent. Sending love and prayers your way <3



thank you, you’re very kind and it means a lot <3


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 13, 2020)

Relationship problems while not being in a relationship


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

Some people.

Also parents who desperately wants their kid to get like, ASD's diagnosed and then proceed on don't give a **** about it anyway and think function like all others.


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2020)

Having to fix the coffee machine _before_ the first coffee of the day is a near impossible task.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Having to fix the coffee machine _before_ the first coffee of the day is a near impossible task.


Damnnnnnn good luck!

Also wow gg USPS hiding fire delays on like a tiny page somewhere... you know it could be good to inform people properly


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

Discord is really annoying like stop kicking me out of stuff lol... I really need a new phone


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

Pretty sure we had one pack left of microwave popcorn... Apparently not but yeah I'll not go down buy at this hour.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 13, 2020)

I can’t tell if I’m sick or my throat is just irritated by the fact that my state is on fire right now. Either way my throat hurts and I’ve been coughing things up.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I can’t tell if I’m sick or my throat is just irritated by the fact that my state is on fire right now. Either way my throat hurts and I’ve been coughing things up.



Oh no.  I hope you feel better soon, friend.  That definitely doesn’t sound like fun.  I was coughing a bit the other day, but it definitely wasn’t this bad.  Maybe some water might help?  Not sure


----------



## oak (Sep 13, 2020)

A couple days ago my boyfriend was having a smoke outside at night and some neighbour guy who lives 3 houses down came over and was like "yo we got cops sniffing around can we store stuff in your house". Obviously my boyfriend said absolutely not. So then the guy asked to put it in the backyard and my boyfriend had to tell them to leave us alone and we are not interested in that kind of stuff.

I wanted to move off this dirty street so bad but then the landlord came and told me I had to resign the 1 year rental lease deal or get out so I signed it. Moving right now would be too much but now we're stuck in this bad neighbourhood for another year.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 13, 2020)

nervous I won't finish my dream entry before the deadline tonight .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> nervous I won't finish my dream entry before the deadline tonight .-.


it reminds me of an in-game pet of an mmorpg i play, lol.. good luck though you can do it!


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 13, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> it reminds me of an in-game pet of an mmorpg i play, lol.. good luck though you can do it!



ty, sheilaa, i needed this motivation


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 13, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> nervous I won't finish my dream entry before the deadline tonight .-.


You can do it!


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 13, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> You can do it!



Renneezombie, thank you ❤ I promise to try my best


----------



## Neb (Sep 13, 2020)

It’s obvious my crush already knows how I feel. If they weren’t interested they would’ve said so by now, but I’m still afraid of opening up. Ugh, social anxiety is the worst.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2020)

I feel like today I'm getting more mad easily? Maybe I'm pretty much cranky due to a lack of sleep.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 13, 2020)

I feel like I can't do anything again. I feel that I want to accomplish things that i'm not, such as becoming stronger so I can't only lift 1-pound objects and be the shortest kids in class.
I want to accomplish more than what people tell me what I am. But I set my expectations for myself way too high and it's getting in the way of what I want to do.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 13, 2020)

Neb said:


> It’s obvious my crush already knows how I feel. If they weren’t interested they would’ve said so by now, but I’m still afraid of opening up. Ugh, social anxiety is the worst.


Ask them on a date doesn’t have to be fancy or anything just put some thought into it. Make sure  it’s clear to them that it’s a date. Don’t force it, let it progress naturally, you’ll both feel more comfortable opening up as you spend more time together.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020

Faye is determined to eat my favorite sweater today. She bit a hole in it and keeps coming back for it even though I keep putting her down I even covered myself with a blanket. She’s showing no interest in the blanket and has climbed up my chest to get at it by my neck. Shes now in a time out in her pen. Bunnies are cute until they try to wreck your stuff


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 13, 2020)

I should wake up and do laundry. 6:30 pm.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 13, 2020)

A few days ago 2 of my newborn kittens died.., and I missed my friends


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 13, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> A few days ago 2 of my newborn kittens died.., and I missed my friends


I’m so sorry for your loss. As a cat lover and owner, I completely understand. I truly wish that they are in a better place now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

I've had this pit in my stomach for a few days, maybe weeks now like that feeling you get when you're scared or something. It worsens sometimes and lessens others but it never goes away. No matter how much or little I eat or drink I can't get it to go and it's annoying at this point because I don't know how to fix it.
I should hold off on posting here I'm probably flooding this thread.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 13, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss. As a cat lover and owner, I completely understand. I truly wish that they are in a better place now.


Thanks, my cat have been calling them all day, she doesn't know that they died, that make thing worse. If all the newborn cats died, she can stressed out and...you know. Thank you for the support

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've had this pit in my stomach for a few days, maybe weeks now like that feeling you get when you're scared or something. It worsens sometimes and lessens others but it never goes away. No matter how much or little I eat or drink I can't get it to go and it's annoying at this point because I don't know how to fix it.
> I should hold off on posting here I'm probably flooding this thread.


It's alright posting in this thread, I hope you will feel better


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2020)

Nevermind. Just needed to get some stuff off my chest.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2020)

well I was gonna go to sleep at a decent time but now all of a sudden I feel really sick to my stomach and nauseous, and I have a bad headache. 

just great.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 13, 2020)

Regretting a dumb thing I said. It's already been a few hours but I just can't get it out of my head. 

I'm just hoping it's not as big of a deal as I'm thinking it is.


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

My pens keep going into the void


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've had this pit in my stomach for a few days, maybe weeks now like that feeling you get when you're scared or something. It worsens sometimes and lessens others but it never goes away. No matter how much or little I eat or drink I can't get it to go and it's annoying at this point because I don't know how to fix it.
> I should hold off on posting here I'm probably flooding this thread.


Maybe you need a good distraction. What are you into?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 14, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Maybe you need a good distraction. What are you into?


Well, I like watching animations, whether it be a show or storytime. Might try watching some stuff.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well, I like watching animations, whether it be a show or storytime. Might try watching some stuff.


There is an animated short thread here.




__





						Animated shorts
					

tapioca by punimelt & the slime girls :D



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## oak (Sep 14, 2020)

Well the huge pier all along the edge of my city is on fire. The pier spans the whole waterfront. There's apartments & shops all along so I hope it doesn't spread upwards. Also the air quality is even worse now and I can't even see the trees in the distances when I stand on the front steps of my house.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2020)

Accidentally ate some old custard and now my mouth feels just as I'm gonna throw up.. great. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020



Moo_Nieu said:


> ty, sheilaa, i needed this motivation


Npnp hope u got it done ❤


----------



## pochy (Sep 14, 2020)

Spoiler



today a ticket inspector shouted at my sister infront of everyone on our train for not having her ticket with her (it hasn't been delivered yet, she bought it but the inspector wouldn't listen) and accused her of trying to dodge paying the fare (as if we dont have to spend 70 dollars annually just to drive on this rusty old train).

i really hate how young people are treated in this country and are allowed to be yelled at unprovoked. as if i didn't already hate living on the countryside with bugs and cow stench (yup THAT stench) wafting in every night so i can't open my windows, the people are generally so unfriendly too. 
not the urban unfriendliness where everybody ignores you, but just the polar opposite, where u ~are allowed~ to be treated like dirt.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2020)

human resource teams in workplaces are the most useless thing ever


----------



## Neb (Sep 14, 2020)

Why did I have to say something so rude to someone I’m fond of? Ugh, my impatience always get the best of me...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Regretting a dumb thing I said. It's already been a few hours but I just can't get it out of my head.
> 
> I'm just hoping it's not as big of a deal as I'm thinking it is.


if its what I'm thinking of its not a big deal lol 

anyways why do I feel as if I'd been crying when I'm perfectly fine 
now I'm in a shgsdjdduhggghggghhw kind of mood


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 14, 2020)

Neb said:


> Why did I have to say something so rude to someone I’m fond of? Ugh, my impatience always get the best of me...


it’ll be okay! i would recommend apologizing, from what it sounds like they’d forgive you or just be confused why you’re sorry in the first place ^^


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 14, 2020)

Spoiler: ....



I'm so sick and tired of everything. These past few weeks have been the worst and I'm so sick of it. Every day has been worse than the last. I'm so anxious, my mouth is killing me, I've been getting nauseous, I'm scared of everything every night, intrusive thoughts, possible depression, hurricane possibly coming tomorrow, school, trying to hold up bland conversations with someone and dealing with their stress on top of mine today, EVERYTHING IS ****ING PILING ON TOP OF ME AND I'M SO SICK AND TIRED AND I WISH I COULD END IT ALL. I HATE MY LIFE SO GOSH DANG MUCH AND THERE'S NOTHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO AT ALL BECAUSE I LITERALLY HAVE NO LIFE OUTSIDE OF ONLINE. Not to mention the anxiety of the majority of my friends possibly being taken away from me one day. I'm. So. ****ing. Tired. Of. Everything.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 14, 2020)

Spoiler: </3



I keep having bad panic attacks every day, and goodness it’s tiring. I don’t know what’s normal anymore, at this point feeling like I’m going to faint at the end of every day is normal. I don’t eat enough and I know it. I’m just so so so tired
Edit: The remote learning students at my school seem to be less worthy of anything than the in-person students and I hate it so much
Second edit: my friend wants to die and i don’t blame her.. or do i? i’m confused w myself right now




	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: ....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of everything. These past few weeks have been the worst and I'm so sick of it. Every day has been worse than the last. I'm so anxious, my mouth is killing me, I've been getting nauseous, I'm scared of everything every night, intrusive thoughts, possible depression, hurricane possibly coming tomorrow, school, trying to hold up bland conversations with someone and dealing with their stress on top of mine today, EVERYTHING IS ****ING PILING ON TOP OF ME AND I'M SO SICK AND TIRED AND I WISH I COULD END IT ALL. I HATE MY LIFE SO GOSH DANG MUCH AND THERE'S NOTHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO AT ALL BECAUSE I LITERALLY HAVE NO LIFE OUTSIDE OF ONLINE. Not to mention the anxiety of the majority of my friends possibly being taken away from me one day. I'm. So. ****ing. Tired. Of. Everything.


i’m so sorry you feel like this, i hope it gets better soon. sending prayers your way


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 14, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> Spoiler: </3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, and I hope your panic attacks go away ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2020)

I really need to set up that sheilaa's house of mirror thing lol


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thank you so much, and I hope your panic attacks go away ;;



thank you too ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2020)

Man gotta love this and that "activists" who basically use all their time to post passive-aggressive **** on social media lol


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 14, 2020)

Spoiler: brain fog



my brain has just been so foggy for the last,, few weeks? so even tho i'm back at school I just cannot concentrate on anything for more than .2 seconds. don't even know why it's like this so I have no idea how to go about 'clearing' my brain if you will. school was supposed to bring some normality back :c


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 14, 2020)

why did i take this course


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 14, 2020)

I feel like I need to eat more healthier, but it’s so hard. They said that it’s not my fault for craving junk food as I was given that a lot when I was little but yet it still feels like it is. It’s frustrating. I don’t know any kind of balance. I feel like I have no time to make food, but I know I’m just lazy. I study and try to get good grades and ear poorly while my sister spends most of her time going to sports practice, meal prepping and cooking while she currently is not doing too well in her classes. I wish she could listen to me and actually take school a bit more seriously and for me, to make something healthy. If we could just find a balance then that would be perfect.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm thinking too hard about the future again... the future where my life literally crumbles apart because I cannot take care of myself and I'm way too emotional. I've been trying to not think about this but since it's going to happen anyway, it keeps coming up.


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2020)

A moth just landed on my shoulder.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 14, 2020)

Spoiler



after a long day I‘m tired, but I just sit in bed and try not to faint because i’m so lightheaded and nauseous. it doesn’t help that i’m struggling to understand who i am as a whole and i hate it so much, i hate being confused like this because it adds to the normal stress.
i also have panic attacks a lot, which i know that i vented about earlier but i hate it so much and i- aaa i don’t know. it’s the worst part of my life and everyone else is like “oh yeah i get panic attacks every month or so” and then there’s me struggling to breathe every night just because of stupid anxiety. 
not sure why i’m venting here, but i just need to get this off my chest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A moth just landed on my shoulder.


Every once in a while while we have the door open particularly large moths get inside. It’s like we really don’t want them in but at the same time we don’t wanna deal with cleanup. Because of this we have to use a bucket and paper on em to take them outside. It’s always a pain.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 14, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> snip


I know just from reading this that it is not your fault, it’s not anybody’s fault. You could discuss with your sister how you feel that there’s an inbalance, and maybe you two could come up with a plan together. You’ll get through this, stay strong


----------



## buny (Sep 14, 2020)

i know i complained about this before lmao but here i am again ; v ;
i've been sick for 3 weeks now and i don't understand WHY, i took medicine, got some rest, stayed warm, what am i supposed to do to just go back to normal ToT


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 14, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> I know just from reading this that it is not your fault, it’s not anybody’s fault. You could discuss with your sister how you feel that there’s an inbalance, and maybe you two could come up with a plan together. You’ll get through this, stay strong ❤


Thank you! I’m becoming more health conscious as I get older. I’ve thought of exercising again, and eating more vegetables. I’m sure we can figure something out together. Thank you for the advice!!


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 14, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Thank you! I’m becoming more health conscious as I get older. I’ve thought of exercising again, and eating more vegetables. I’m sure we can figure something out together. Thank you for the advice!!


No problem! If you ever need to chat, I know that I don’t know you but I’m here ^^


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 14, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> No problem! If you ever need to chat, I know that I don’t know you but I’m here ^^


Thank you! I also saw your post. You don’t have to feel invalidated because you matter too. I hope you rest up and participate in self care as well. Remember to take breaks.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2020)

Spoiler



I'm doing a bit better now, but I _hate_ it when my mother offers to pay for me; I know that she could use that to guilt trip me later on. That's the reason why I often would turn down on her offers to buy me things. We went to Best Buy not too long ago, where I bought myself a new laptop since my old one is extremely slow. It was around a thousand bucks, and I absolutely did not want my mom to pay for it. So I used my debit card instead. Though the money I have in my card was given to me from my mother and my family, I still felt guilty afterwards. But I didn't want my mom to lend me money even more. She said she would deposit more money in my bank account. I still probably have a couple hundred bucks in there after I bought the laptop. 

I was so distracted with the fear of me never becoming independent while I was driving home. I silently compared myself to my friends. I felt so anxious that I wouldn't be able to get away.

I'm doing a bit better now, but I just had to get it out.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 14, 2020)

Spoiler: ...



Too many things are bothering me to list. I can't talk about any of them here or anywhere else. I don't want to be a downer or make people think I'm looking for pity or that I'm feeling sorry for myself. I feel like I'm bothering others or always complaining about something. I never want to make anyone feel bad or offend anyone but I feel like I'm very thoughtless with my words at times and I end up coming across wrong. I need to think a lot more before I speak (or type, but you can proof-read typing, thankfully). I wish I knew how to encourage and help others more, as we are all fighting some sort of battle. Also, it seems like I'm so old compared to everyone ;w; ...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

my daily mood hahahahaha


Spoiler



been a while since my mother's pushed the vegas stuff, she doesn't have internet or something but once it's set I'm pretty much done for.

No more reasons to stall the move anymore and I'm just going to have to suck it up if they don't break up soon 

I wish my mother realized sugar coating it doesn't help.

She's always talking about how I barely go anywhere and how I should get to see the world

I'm 90% sure she just wants to do that herself but she's dragging me along for some reason, because I've lost my will to go anywhere

she never took me anywhere when I was younger and she still said I deserved to go places and _I'm just done with her bs_


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2020)

bruh how long has this game been out 6 months and none of my animals will craft the freakin wooden bookshelf  i’ve come too far to just trade for it hahah sunk cost fallacy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

y'know I don't have friends irl, online friends are all I have.

And when those start to be horrible too, at the end of the day I'm still alone.

slowly watching your friends become distant from you + hate you isn't fun..


----------



## Kadori (Sep 15, 2020)

I have an important test tomorrow that runs from 7am-2pm and in my time zone the ticket distribution is at 1pm. WWHHYYY WRRyYYYYY ;^; I'll never get that sheep collectible. NEVER (ok I know I'm being pes but I can't help but feel like everything is against me, even myself to just get that 1 sheep collectible that I desperately want lol) I had a cute thought that I would be able to have enuff and be fast enuff to snab the stickers too but HA it's laughable hearing how it got sold out the first 10 seconds. I wouldn't mind dropping cash for tbt stickers cuz im a sticker collector uwu but that not allowed ;7; lol and it wouldn't make the stickers feel exclusive anymore haha. Anyhoo I just need to get this off my mind so I can focus on studying for that test and release all this sadness I'm feelin. Heka FOMO came true for me. Idk what I'm gonna do with all my tickets if I can't get what I want and idk if there's gonna be anything good but maybe i'll try for something :'>


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 15, 2020)

I am frustrated beyond words right now. There is a risk of us returning back to the building because our call numbers are still not looking good. I don't know who is causing our numbers to look bad but I am just so pissed. Life is really good right now work wise for me. I save over 2 hours by not having to wake up an hour early and also drive 30+ minutes both there and back. I save money on gas and food. Going back would also mean I have to go to bed earlier. The few bad apples spoil it for the bunch. I am going to pray things shape up because I will be depressed if we have to go back. I was thinking so far ahead as to be able to enjoy the fall and winter, seeing the leaves fall and winter snow fall outside of my window. Do you know what I get to face at work? A wall. I don't get to see anything. I am just so annoyed right now.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2020)

Awful headache


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 15, 2020)

I fell off my bike and everything hurts


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2020)

My mental state. Psychosis sucks!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Psydye said:


> My mental state. Psychosis sucks!


damn, sorry man . also welcome back ;3

also i hate fall cause it's hecking cold and i'm not made for this ugh...


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2020)

I want to get more gym equipment but idk where to put it. i need to do more strength training for the jobs i'm interested in


----------



## xara (Sep 15, 2020)

woke up to stressful news + went to have a shower only to discover that last night, my mother somehow broke the shower head so uh,, today hasn’t been very sexy ;/


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 15, 2020)

We have get to the locks changed because my ex won’t take the hint. He doesn’t seem to get that my roommates and I don’t want him around.


----------



## oak (Sep 15, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> We have get to the locks changed because my ex won’t take the hint. He doesn’t seem to get that my roommates and I don’t want him around.


Woah that's scary. I'm sorry he won't take the hint. Try to stay safe if he's hanging around your area.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 15, 2020)

Spoiler: :(



At 5am I ended up in the ER today 
I have an unresolved physical issue that was more extreme than usual. I just want to find out what is wrong and how to fix it.
The issue is not a constant thing- It only happens occasionally and I don't know why.
I will be trying a suggestion from the doctors and hope it works


----------



## xara (Sep 15, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> We have get to the locks changed because my ex won’t take the hint. He doesn’t seem to get that my roommates and I don’t want him around.



thats honestly scary - you would think him being your ex would be hint enough. i hope you can get that dealt with and your locks changed soon,,


----------



## Soigne (Sep 15, 2020)

on the verge of quitting my job even though none of the others i've applied to have gone anywhere. can't take things much more the way my life is going.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2020)

In the words of John Bender from _The Breakfast Club_: "YOU ARE A *****!"

I'm just furious. STOP TRYING TO INFANTILIZE ME. Treating me like a baby, then turning your back on me and saying **** like "don't call me when you get into an accident!" LIKE WHO TF ARE YOU??? I ****ing hate your goddamn guts. Yeah you guys can treat me like **** and I have to just take it??? Calling me a demom and whenever I've done something "wrong" I get compared to my grandpa or communists or my deadbeat dad?? YOU DISGUST ME. I HATE YOU. YOU EVEN ****ING **** ON MY DREAMS, YOU GUYS EVEN MADE FUN OF PSYCHOLOGISTS SAYING THAT I WANNA BE A CRAZY DOCTOR. Funny how you guys are stereotypical asians and wanting me to get straight A's and be a doctor or some **** WHEN YOU DON'T EVEN CARE AND YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN THE MEDICAL FIELD! Dumb ****ing asses. Oh and saying that I used to be so happy back then??? Well what could have possibly happened LMAO. Yeah, and you guys just ****ing **** on me whenever I wanna be happy in life - yeah you don't give a **** about my zest for life and adventure, you don't want me to become independent, you hate me for being brave to drive and go on the highway and ****. JUST SO YOU CAN MANIPULATE ME???? I ****ING HATE ALL OF YOU 

... I need someone to talk to.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2020)

^WOAH! O.O Sorry to hear you dealing w/ folks like that. Can't say I have to deal w/ the "exact" same thing but I know how it feels to be treated like garbage! It isn't a fun feeling...just remember, you got us buds at the TBT for support!!


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 15, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> snip


So sorry to hear that that‘s happening to you, I hope it gets better for you ^^ <3


----------



## Dim (Sep 15, 2020)

nvm someone kindly gifted it to me


----------



## rianne (Sep 15, 2020)

It's raining really hard and there's a heavy rainfall warning. I just want some suNLIGHTwejf


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2020)

thanks for not caring about what i have to say EVER


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

My eldest cat (20) has been going to the bathroom a lot more and keeps leaving a lot of blood. Tomorrow we’ll be taking her to the vet, but I’m really scared of losing her. Three years ago, her litter mate had to be put to sleep and a month afterwards, the litter mate of my other remaining cat had to be to put to sleep. Both of them had some form of cancer .


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> My eldest cat (20) has been going to the bathroom a lot more and keeps leaving a lot of blood. Tomorrow we’ll be taking her to the vet, but I’m really scared of losing her. Three years ago, her litter mate had to be put to sleep and a month afterwards, the litter mate of my other remaining cat had to be to put to sleep. Both of them had some form of cancer .



Oh no.  I’m sorry that this is happening.  I know it’s not much consolation, but I really hope she will be okay.  I know what it‘s like to lose pets and it’s definitely not fun.  </3


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Oh no.  I’m sorry that this is happening.  I know it’s not much consolation, but I really hope she will be okay.  I know what it‘s like to lose pets and it’s definitely not fun.  </3



Thank you so much! I appreciate that and for listening . She was in good health aside from a urinary infection the last time we took her to the vet. My mom just gave her a prescribed dose of iron yesterday and later that night the bleeding started, so my mom thinks it might be that or another urinary infection. Either way, since she is so old, I’m afraid this visit will be like the one visit was for my one cat. It was a regular checkup (though my mom knew she was seriously ill for awhile), but it ended up being her last one.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 16, 2020)

Spoiler



I think I'm close to seeing a doctor/therapist depending on what my counselor says to my parents.
But, that's brought some new worry as I feel like my parents are gonna ask more questions or give me less privacy, or that I'll get outted, or that they'll crack down on me chatting online, which they aren't fans of. Sometimes it makes me regret coming to the forums, honestly, even though I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm kind of sad that I wasn't able to snatch a celeste and sheep plush collectible because I didn't know they were restocking. That's an F in my brain twitch chat. I guess I really need to pay attention to the last restock right now!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

Fell asleep right before restock typical me


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 16, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'm kind of sad that I wasn't able to snatch a celeste and sheep plush collectible because I didn't know they were restocking. That's an F in my brain twitch chat. I guess I really need to pay attention to the last restock right now!!


My friend said she kept refreshing and still missed out on the restock for the Celeste plush!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 16, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> My friend said she kept refreshing and still missed out on the restock for the Celeste plush!



It actually made me kind of relieved that even if I stayed up, I possibly wouldn't have been able to get the plush I want, thank you!! But no matter that, I hope your friend will get a chance to get the collectibles they want


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 16, 2020)

Aww thank you! I hope you get all of your collectibles too!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 16, 2020)

i don't think i really mean anything to anyone and it's just genuinely mentally disturbing for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i don't think i really mean anything to anyone and it's just genuinely mentally disturbing for me.
> i'm kind of just _here_, but i don't have much impact/meaning in anyone's life. it's like no matter how hard i try, it's never enough for people. i keep letting people down. i honestly just don't know what's wrong with me or why i keep chasing away people i care about. maybe i'm really just destined to be alone, i don't know. i'm just going to end up all alone. i just want to feel some ounce of happiness. i'm so tired of being sad or numb.



Hey there, friend.  Just wanted to say that I do care about you.  Talking with you this summer actually helped me quite a bit, and I want to help you as well (lately I feel like I’ve been more annoying than anything to people though, lol).  You’re always free to vent to me or anything if you want.  I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2020)

Spoiler



Deleted.  I just needed to cry.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 16, 2020)

Spoiler



Deleted, I just feel like a mess today


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This exact thing.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 16, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Spoiler: :(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it gets better soon, I’m here for you


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 16, 2020)

i just feel like a mess, i have nobody to vent to and i just feel so stupid. i feel like nobody cares what i do or feel. 
also i want to be a proud pan person but i don’t know if my parents would still like me, i’m only in middle school so i have nowhere else to go if they don’t accept me. i’m just a mess and i can’t fix it


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 16, 2020)

I woke up this morning and there was a guitar pick stuck to my butt. I started to laugh and midway through it I realized I was faking it. I really wish I could beat this depression so I can feel like myself again.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2020)

Confusion.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

Update on my cat: she has a really bad bladder infection. I am thankful it was nothing life threatening and that we can treat it, but I’m still fearful of how much of a toll these infections are taking on her and for the day when I lose her since she is 20. My cats are my biggest source of comfort, especially now since my dad and I are not on speaking terms since he read a lot of my mom’s text messages on her tablet and some of them were about him and even when we were still talking, he makes me uncomfortable the way he lashes out at my mom or me when we disagree with him or when I’m anxious or show slight possible irritability (even if we aren’t) or when my mom tells him not to do something he likes to blame me or say why don’t you tell her?  My mom and I are wit’s end at dealing with him. He had worse anxiety than me but he won’t take anything for it or admit hr has it.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 16, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Update on my cat: she has a really bad bladder infection. I am thankful it was nothing life threatening and that we can treat it, but I’m still fearful of how much of a toll these infections are taking on her and for the day when I lose her since she is 20. My cats are my biggest source of comfort, especially now since my dad and I are not on speaking terms since he read a lot of my mom’s text messages on her tablet and some of them were about him and even when we were still talking, he makes me uncomfortable the way he lashes out at my mom or me when we disagree with him or when I’m anxious or show slight possible irritability (even if we aren’t) or when my mom tells him not to do something he likes to blame me or say why don’t you tell her?  My mom and I are wit’s end at dealing with him. He had worse anxiety than me but he won’t take anything for it or admit hr has it.



Thank goodness your cat is okay, and I’m sorry you have to deal with this. I hope that it gets better soon


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> Thank goodness your cat is okay, and I’m sorry you have to deal with this. I hope that it gets better soon ❤



Thank you so much; that means a lot to me and my cat . ❤ It was really scary for the last two nights, though my mom wasn’t worried since the last time she had a checkup the vet said she was in really good health for a 20 year old, even with the urinary infection. I have a new pill to give her, so hopefully it will do the job. So far, all of the medicine that the vet has given us worked, so now, it’s just a matter of time for the medicine to kick in .

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



beehumcrossing said:


> i just feel like a mess, i have nobody to vent to and i just feel so stupid. i feel like nobody cares what i do or feel.
> also i want to be a proud pan person but i don’t know if my parents would still like me, i’m only in middle school so i have nowhere else to go if they don’t accept me. i’m just a mess and i can’t fix it



Hey there. This might not mean much, but I’m really sorry you’re having a rough time and I hope you hang in therr. I can relate to a degree, just with different circumstances. I’m in my thirties and am still dependent on my parents because of anxiety, asperger’s, depression and inability to find/get a job to hire me. When I have panic attacks or just worry about something, my dad lashes out at me instead of trying to be supportive. My situation makes me constantly feel like my family is embarrassed of me especially since my sister is married have kids and her own house. I’m too scared of being independent and on my own, driving, and jobs. So i feel completely useless and hopeless; and I couldn’t even finish my bachelor’s degrees. When I’ve told my mom how i felt, she told me not to talk like that and she’d never be embarrassed of me.

With that being said, I believe that your parents will still love you and support you no matter what. They made not seem open to some ideas or decisions you make, but most likely due to the fact that they are just worried about how life and other people will treat you. They may disappeove, but it doesn’t mean they’ll stop loving you and supporting you.  This is just my take of things, so take it as you will.

If you need to talk again, feel free to dm me. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



Midoriya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Deleted.  I just needed to cry.



Hey . I hope you’re doing okay. It was really nice of you to listen to me about my cats last night even though you have your own things to worry about. I saw this message way after you deleted it, but thought I’d leave a comment for you in case you still need to vent. Don’t let my worries stop you from venting. I’d be happy to listen to you since you were really kind to read my message and send kind thoughts towards me and my cats.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 16, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Hey there. This might not mean much, but I’m really sorry you’re having a rough time and I hope you hang in there. I can relate to a degree, just with different circumstances. I’m in my thirties and am still dependent on my parents because of anxiety, asperger’s, depression and inability to find/get a job to hire me. When I have panic attacks or just worry about something, my dad lashes out at me instead of trying to be supportive. My situation makes me constantly feel like my family is embarrassed of me especially since my sister is married have kids and her own house. I’m too scared of being independent and on my own, driving, and jobs. So i feel completely useless and hopeless; and I couldn’t even finish my bachelor’s degrees. When I’ve told my mom how i felt, she told me not to talk like that and she’d never be embarrassed of me.
> 
> With that being said, I believe that your parents will still love you and support you no matter what. They made not seem open to some ideas or decisions you make, but most likely due to the fact that they are just worried about how life and other people will treat you. They may disapprove, but it doesn’t mean they’ll stop loving you and supporting you.  This is just my take of things, so take it as you will.
> 
> If you need to talk again, feel free to dm me.


Thank you so much, that means a lot  ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 16, 2020)

My stingy villagers and notes in a bottles won't give me a Wooden Bookshelf D.I.Y.

I'm soo desperate to get one on Nookazon, but I do not want to spend Nook Mile Tickets on anything.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> My stingy villagers and notes in a bottles won't give me a Wooden Bookshelf D.I.Y.
> 
> I'm soo desperate to get one on Nookazon, but I do not want to spend Nook Mile Tickets on anything.



Hey! I got one that you can have for free . Let me know when you’re free and whose town if you’re interested.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (Sep 16, 2020)

Spoiler: I’m Emo™



honestly lately i feel like a complete and utter embarrassment to anyone that matters and i highkey just want to disappear but ik i can’t do that so


----------



## rianne (Sep 16, 2020)

Allergies for the billionth time.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 16, 2020)

I’ve been wanting to come out as pan and demigirl to my crush but realized that she would out me to my mom, and I don’t think I want that yet. I still don’t know if my mom would accept me, I think she would, but if she wants me to go to church then I would have to see if they would accept me. Most churches don’t so that’s a _huge_ problem.


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Pressure from some homeschool projects, I feel like I can't handle it sometimes, even though I'll get it done.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

xoons said:


> Spoiler: I’m Emo™
> 
> 
> 
> honestly lately i feel like a complete and utter embarrassment to anyone that matters and i highkey just want to disappear but ik i can’t do that so


I can relate. In high school and even now, I feel like I don’t fit in anywhere and am having trouble getting a job to hire me because of anxiety and other mental issues I have. My mom had to literally drag me out of bed to get me to go to school since it was so bad and kids always treated me different; not sure if it’s because of my different interests or because of my ethnicity or my personality.

This may not be much help, but I want to tell you to hang in there as best as you can. There are people out there that care and that will not think you’re an utter embarrassment. It would help to have more confidence in yourself too, though I have no confidence in myself either and know that’s easier said than done.

I have been having a similar mentality with my job and living with my parents and anxiety lately, as well as posting on twitter or trying to chat on discord like on Eriker Harlacher’s discord channel. I kinda feel like I’m not welcome there when I try talking (Erika herself has been very nice though ), or when I try posting my opinion on twitter, no one seems to care (but i have few followers lol). I realize that this is all in my head though and it shouldn’t matter to me what people think and that I should find things that make me happy and be myself.

Sorry if this is all over the place and if any of that didn’t make sense or sounded dumb ><. just wanted to tell you that you’re not alone feeling that way.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 16, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> I hope it gets better soon, I’m here for you


Thank you so much~!! I've been doing OK for now ☺


----------



## ryuk (Sep 16, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I can relate. In high school and even now, I feel like I don’t fit in anywhere and am having trouble getting a job to hire me because of anxiety and other mental issues I have. My mom had to literally drag me out of bed to get me to go to school since it was so bad and kids always treated me different; not sure if it’s because of my different interests or because of my ethnicity or my personality.
> 
> This may not be much help, but I want to tell you to hang in there as best as you can. There are people out there that care and that will not think you’re an utter embarrassment. It would help to have more confidence in yourself too, though I have no confidence in myself either and know that’s easier said than done.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: this is a lot



!! hi and thank you friend  i feel like we’re very similar tbh, when i was in high school i ended up missing soooo much school, and nearly my entire senior year, bc of anxiety and depression that just overtook me and removed all motivation i had to do pretty much anything. i graduated in 2018 but i still feel like i’m that same sad 17 year old i was back then sometimes. i’ve always felt out of place too, and wondered why. sometimes i wonder if it’s bc i’m so stuck inside my head. my confidence has grown in some ways since high school, but it’s still low obviously haha. i’m having job / home anxiety too, i literally just resigned from my (****ty cashier) job bc of poor mental health that i’ve been letting fester for way too long, but in turn that’s gonna make my mom really disappointed bc she wants me to move out. she doesn’t even know yet. i feel like i’m letting everyone down tbh and it’s an awful feeling. i just wanna try n make it as an artist, that’s the only way i’ll be able to enjoy working but my mental health is so bad rn idk what to do. this is long n depressing i literally just started venting but tysm for the kind words it’s nice to hear that someone can relate even though it feels bad man.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

xoons said:


> Spoiler: this is a lot
> 
> 
> 
> !! hi and thank you friend  i feel like we’re very similar tbh, when i was in high school i ended up missing soooo much school, and nearly my entire senior year, bc of anxiety and depression that just overtook me and removed all motivation i had to do pretty much anything. i graduated in 2018 but i still feel like i’m that same sad 17 year old i was back then sometimes. i’ve always felt out of place too, and wondered why. sometimes i wonder if it’s bc i’m so stuck inside my head. my confidence has grown in some ways since high school, but it’s still low obviously haha. i’m having job / home anxiety too, i literally just resigned from my (****ty cashier) job bc of poor mental health that i’ve been letting fester for way too long, but in turn that’s gonna make my mom really disappointed bc she wants me to move out. she doesn’t even know yet. i feel like i’m letting everyone down tbh and it’s an awful feeling. i just wanna try n make it as an artist, that’s the only way i’ll be able to enjoy working but my mental health is so bad rn idk what to do. this is long n depressing i literally just started venting but tysm for the kind words it’s nice to hear that someone can relate even though it feels bad man.



Hi! You’re very welcome.  you’re right; that’s exactly how I feel even though my mom tells me she is never embarrassed of me and that i can do anything that i put my mind to. the problem is that i am lacking a lot of will/courage even though I want to change. My mom doesn’t seem to understand some of my anxiety sometimes, like my OCD and that I get sick and literally can’t bring myself to do any cleaning tasks that jobs may require me to do or the smells at restaurants or fast food places. She has been trying hard to understand me better, though she still pushes me to try to apply for anything and doesn’t seem to get that i get nauseous with smells or seeing filth like food spills, gum, drink spills or just dirt and bugs. :/ The only job that sounds like I could do aside from needing to come up with ideas on the spot is voice acting and the classes cost thousands of dollars :/.

I’ve been less focused on these feelings lately myself since I have ACNH to distract me, but I know they are still there. They might come back up sooner than later since now that my mom is home more, she is going to get on my case eventually to do stuff around the house that i don’t want to do (but at the same time I feel bad for not wanting to do).

Have you ever thought to talk to your mom about how you feel? I am very close to my mom, but I don’t like really talk about myself to her a lot. I have a few times though and I think it has helped.  If you’re not ready to talk about quitting your job, don’t tell her right away. Just take small steps and maybe just open up a little with some casual comments and say “i’m not feeling really good but I’m not ready to fully tell you everything.” 
It’s okay to vent . Feel free to dm me if you ever want to talk in private instead of here. ^.^


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm being weak but I don't wanna wake up early for class


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

overthinking is great 

said no-one ever


----------



## rianne (Sep 17, 2020)

Tired of people asking if I'm okay.

Spoiler alert: I'm not.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 17, 2020)

ive been waiting for a billing statement from the college for so long and now that they sent me an email about it, it's EMPTY
they literally just said "please find attached" but there's nothing attached what did i do WRONG


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2020)

If people could stop asking me even if they mean it as a joke if I'm enjoying my last week at work ...

No I'm not gonna get a job or practice anytime soon due to corona and the fact they couldn't lengthen my contract is just salty af. No.
--

Also USPS LA ISC is a goddamn black hole, stop losing people's stuff
--

Also random person in the stairway stop playing ****ty rnb/hiphop music tyvm.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm super happy for all the people who won the contests and events during the 2020 fair but man...... my lack of self-confidence and self-worth is hitting really hard right now. why do I do this to myself?


(fr tho hella congrats to everyone who won, yall are so amazing)


----------



## Zane (Sep 17, 2020)

Can’t decide between these two temp positions, I’ll only be working either of them for 2 or 3 months so I don’t know why I’m waffling so much hahah



Paperboy012305 said:


> My stingy villagers and notes in a bottles won't give me a Wooden Bookshelf D.I.Y.
> 
> I'm soo desperate to get one on Nookazon, but I do not want to spend Nook Mile Tickets on anything.



Same, this is the one DIY none of them ever give me!!! I’ve been refusing to just buy it from someone else out of stubbornness but I’m really losing patience, especially now that I’m terraforming an area where I really want to use the bookshelf.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2020)

i really wanna buy a wand collectible but yeeet aint happening lol


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 17, 2020)

Spoiler



I’ve been trying. 
I’ve been trying so hard to push all this negativity away. Can you get that? You don’t get anything. You just think I can somehow be magically happy again. I can’t though, I’ve been like this for so long that I know no other way.
It’s because of her, you know it. Yet you expect us to be friends? What in the world, no, she started this. 
You blame me for all of this, and then want me to like the person who _actually should be blamed.
I’m so tired of this whole stupid mess- I’m honestly done-_

*this isn’t targeted at anybody here*


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 17, 2020)

tfw your teacher gives you 3 days worth of homework even though school started LITERALLY yesterday.. lol.


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^this^ :/
And the person that wants us to be friends is her boyfriend, so great. But lately I've been trying to just forget about it, it's just drama for me.

(Also, hope this situation gets better for you. If you need somebody to vent to I'm here )


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 17, 2020)

Toska said:


> ^this^ :/
> And the person that wants us to be friends is her boyfriend, so great. But lately I've been trying to just forget about it, it's just drama for me.
> 
> (Also, hope this situation gets better for you. If you need somebody to vent to I'm here )


Thank you ^^;

The person who wants us to be friends is my _mom_, my mom and her mom are friends which would make it really awkward if we weren’t friends all of a sudden


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> Thank you ^^;
> 
> The person who wants us to be friends is my _mom_, my mom and her mom are friends which would make it really awkward if we weren’t friends all of a sudden



Yeah... I get that. My dad wanted us to be friends for awhile but after she did something to him directly he isn't the same way. It's pretty hard to get people that you feel are negative influences out of your life, so I hope that someway it works out for you.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 17, 2020)

Zane said:


> Can’t decide between these two temp positions, I’ll only be working either of them for 2 or 3 months so I don’t know why I’m waffling so much hahah
> 
> 
> 
> Same, this is the one DIY none of them ever give me!!! I’ve been refusing to just buy it from someone else out of stubbornness but I’m really losing patience, especially now that I’m terraforming an area where I really want to use the bookshelf.



I might have another one in addition to the one I offered Paperboy. Let me know if you end up wanting to trade for it; I’d be happy to give it to you for free.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 17, 2020)

I think I need to take a hiatus from this forum for a while. For some reason, I'm getting some negative vibes every time I visit the New Horizons section. And no, it's not because of the fear of missing out. I feel like some things covering on the negative stuff is getting to me. I'm all for discussing on how to make the game better and that we're passionate about the series, but my exposure to those topics a tad too much is tiring me out. Like how one small thing is already an annoyance when I didn't find it to be that way up until it's discussed. Maybe it's just me and opinions are opinions, but I think it's for the better if I take a break for a while. Don't know when I'll be back.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

Found out more than half of my friend group is really ****ing toxic always talking about others behind their backs and I feel so upset and disappointed


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 17, 2020)

I got dropped from a class and wasn’t informed about it, I would be less irritated if the person I talked to about it didn’t get so rude with me over not checking my email when I actually didn’t get one. Now it’s last minute and there are no other classes to take. Might have to take a class that doesn’t go toward the degree I’m going for just because


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 17, 2020)

damn so the rest of my family don't stand up for me when my mom literally says she's better than me in every conceivable way and goes off on her narcissistic tantrums? 

aight then ya'll disturbed af


----------



## Neb (Sep 17, 2020)

My left ear is so plugged up that I can’t hear anything. The pain from trying to clear it up is excruciating.


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Feeling overwhelmed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks like somebody might have to choose between me or their toxic friends


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

i don't want to have to choose between my friends because if I lose either of them i won't be happy but.. idk what to do...


----------



## pochy (Sep 17, 2020)

Spoiler



super worried for my mom bc she’s a teacher and her school‘s had confirmed cases already (the janitors). she says she hates working from home because ‘it’s boring’ but i don’t want her to get infected and carry lifelong consequences just because she’s bored  sometimes i feel like she’s unreasonably childish


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 17, 2020)

Wishing that people would just know what I’m feeling automatically. That would make it _so _much easier, then I wouldn’t have to come out as pan. They'd just know.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

I don't know.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

my mom's getting a phone call from my counselor and I can't help but think of the many ways it could go wrong so yeet hope I don't disappear off of the interwebs


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Fake friends


----------



## milktae (Sep 18, 2020)

I’ve been procrastinating on a lot of my hw and i have 3 assignments due tmrw and I’m only close to finishing one ;-; guess I’m sleeping at 12 again

edit: I took a long nap now it’s 4 am :’) I fell asleep before I finished them


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2020)

For the past week or so, I've been feeling... not great mentally. Depression, anxiety, that sort of stuff. When will it end...


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2020)

Ok but why when I get a migraine or a severe tension headache does it have to last ALL. DAY. I get it body you suck, now can we just move on


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i don't want to have to choose between my friends because if I lose either of them i won't be happy but.. idk what to do...


Real friends will never make you choose between them. That is manipulative and toxic behaviour. If someone suggests that you cannot be friends with them anymore unless you end another friendship then that means that they do not value you enough and that _*they*_ are the person you should walk away from.

I went to bed after 4am and I woke-up before 8am. Dead.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2020)

man bit salty i didn't make a staff fav but seems like i'm permanently excluded sometimes... i mean nice winners but i haven't gotten one since 2014 when i won a trivia lol.

also thanks mario for saving my raffle tickets lineup.. couldn't enjoy my fake stars for long :/ lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2020)

pochy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> super worried for my mom bc she’s a teacher and her school‘s had confirmed cases already (the janitors). she says she hates working from home because ‘it’s boring’ but i don’t want her to get infected and carry lifelong consequences just because she’s bored  sometimes i feel like she’s unreasonably childish


I don't know if she's like me and needs routines and actually go outside to be able to handle a work but that is not really being childish either. I could never work from home cause it's not an optimal environment and I could never concentrate more than 1-2 hours per day on it, taking online classes was hard enough.

I hope they can isolate the janitors and test the place so she can go back. Worst case, use medical face masks.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 18, 2020)

I don’t trust anybody, even people that I trusted before, problem is I need someone to talk to-


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 18, 2020)

Yesterday was the worst day


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 18, 2020)

Post about things your not happy about today


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 18, 2020)

Alright, you know what... I was being nice covering this shared inbox because I didn't want to overwhelm the person by giving it to them even though it's not my account anymore. However, recently it's been so, so time consuming forwarding all these emails I just can't handle it anymore. I have other accounts that require my attention and this is something I just don't need added on top of it anymore. Giving it to her as soon as this month is over.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2020)

I made the mistake of looking through my old threads on here from 2015 and boy I was,, mm. I was a stupid 15 year old doing stupid 15 year old things and I was just cringing so hard. Overall I was pretty nice but I dunno... I did some things that, if someone else did now I'd be irritated by, if that makes sense. I guess that's completely normal because everyone grows and regrets things that they did in their past, but I guess since that history is tied to this account it bothers me a lot more? And I sincerely hope that people who do recognize me (as I've changed my username a few times) realize that I'm not the same person that I was on here 5 years ago.


----------



## pochy (Sep 18, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I don't know if she's like me and needs routines and actually go outside to be able to handle a work but that is not really being childish either. I could never work from home cause it's not an optimal environment and I could never concentrate more than 1-2 hours per day on it, taking online classes was hard enough.
> 
> I hope they can isolate the janitors and test the place so she can go back. Worst case, use medical face masks.


probably  i'm just worried for her, i understand that she doesn't want to be at home all the time, but i don't want her to get sick.. she told me today that a teacher was confirmed positive too. she wears her mask all the time too but you never know


----------



## loveclove (Sep 18, 2020)

It's been really hard to open up to people lately about anything, I didn't have this problem before, so I guess I've been feeling kinda lonely. My friends turned out not to be my friends and my relationship is hanging by a thread

The fair was kind of an escape from reality for me... It was nice. I'm a grown woman and still got upset I didn't get some of the collectibles I wanted so feeling silly about that too lol but I guess it's something that became important during this period


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2020)

pochy said:


> probably  i'm just worried for her, i understand that she doesn't want to be at home all the time, but i don't want her to get sick.. she told me today that a teacher was confirmed positive too. she wears her mask all the time too but you never know


Yeah for sure I agree, I just think it's a bit rude companies assume everyone can work from home.


----------



## Neb (Sep 18, 2020)

I managed to go on two TV dates with the person I like, but I’m still too scared to say anything directly. Aaaaahhhh


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 18, 2020)

loveclove said:


> It's been really hard to open up to people lately about anything, I didn't have this problem before, so I guess I've been feeling kinda lonely. My friends turned out not to be my friends and my relationship is hanging by a thread
> 
> The fair was kind of an escape from reality for me... It was nice. I'm a grown woman and still got upset I didn't get some of the collectibles I wanted so feeling silly about that too lol but I guess it's something that became important during this period



I’ve experienced this relatively recently as well, so I hear you and can sympathize. Been through that so many times in high school; I have asperger’s and I never could tell until after i made a fool of myself so many times that the people I thought were friends didn’t like me at all. I could tell they treated me differently and coldly but... :/

I hope things get better for you and that you find someone. It may take time, but I’m sure there is someone out there that will want to be your friend and stick with you to the end.  Sorry, if this isn’t much help. Just want to share that I can really relate.


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2020)

So like, my brother is very pissed off at my boss for some reason and he's been completely smashing old dressers in our back yard for the past 10 minutes. I understand he wants to get his anger out.... nobody better ****ing ask me to clean that rubble up though cause I ain't doing it.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m sad and don’t know why.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2020)

I somehow managed to lose my student ID. first my Bluetooth and now this. just great.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m feeling destructive and have been purposefully trying to ruin my friendships. Not sure what my problem is, but I think I’ve just been stuck inside too long. I’m going to try to take a break from the forum this weekend.


----------



## loveclove (Sep 18, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’ve experienced this relatively recently as well, so I hear you and can sympathize. Been through that so many times in high school; I have asperger’s and I never could tell until after i made a fool of myself so many times that the people I thought were friends didn’t like me at all. I could tell they treated me differently and coldly but... :/
> 
> I hope things get better for you and that you find someone. It may take time, but I’m sure there is someone out there that will want to be your friend and stick with you to the end.  Sorry, if this isn’t much help. Just want to share that I can really relate.


Thank you for sharing  I have a really hard time making new friends and maintaining the ones I have.. Quarantine started to ease where I live and when I started to get my life back I basically discovered my group of friends excluded me and started to hang out without me. My boyfriend is my best friend and I have a feeling he’s not into me anymore so I’m afraid of the state I’ll be left in... I really hope I find someone too


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 18, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Thank you for sharing  I have a really hard time making new friends and maintaining the ones I have.. Quarantine started to ease where I live and when I started to get my life back I basically discovered my group of friends excluded me and started to hang out without me. My boyfriend is my best friend and I have a feeling he’s not into me anymore so I’m afraid of the state I’ll be left in... I really hope I find someone too



Dang :/. I’m really sorry that has happened to you. That is not something true friends would do. No one deserves that kind of treatment :/. I hope things work out between you and your boyfriend. I definitely understand how difficult what you’re going through is since I have never had a lot of friends and I always feel kinda like I’m not good enough to hang out with them. 

Hang in there. I know this probably isn’t much since I’m a stranger and I don’t have any solutions to offer sadly. If you ever want to vent again to someone and not just in this thread, feel free to shoot me a dm. I’d be happy to listen.


----------



## loveclove (Sep 18, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Dang :/. I’m really sorry that has happened to you. That is not something true friends would do. No one deserves that kind of treatment :/. I hope things work out between you and your boyfriend. I definitely understand how difficult what you’re going through is since I have never had a lot of friends and I always feel kinda like I’m not good enough to hang out with them.
> 
> Hang in there. I know this probably isn’t much since I’m a stranger and I don’t have any solutions to offer sadly. If you ever want to vent again to someone and not just in this thread, feel free to shoot me a dm. I’d be happy to listen.


You're very kind, tysm  I'm always available too


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2020)

Kane said:


> So like, my brother is very pissed off at my boss for some reason and he's been completely smashing old dressers in our back yard for the past 10 minutes. I understand he wants to get his anger out.... nobody better ****ing ask me to clean that rubble up though cause I ain't doing it.


Yaaa nevermind my other brother said he was pissed at his boss but he was just breaking them apart so we can get rid of them lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 19, 2020)

Aw man with all my catch up work and notes to do im just snowballing off of a goddamn cliff right now


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 19, 2020)

Apparently I'm not dealing/coping with some emotional things as well as I thought I did :'(
They're coming back to me more often these days and it might be because I've been under a lot of stress recently, but I genuinely don't know and I really really want them to go away


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

I suppose they forgot to scan **** @ USPS but they are damn slow these days... I don't think it's due to fire/corona because other people get their **** and you can always like, move it across the country and update idfk anymre.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

Monday is a long ways away


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 19, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I suppose they forgot to scan **** @ USPS but they are damn slow these days... I don't think it's due to fire/corona because other people get their **** and you can always like, move it across the country and update idfk anymre.


Fires over in Sweden too?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Fires over in Sweden too?


No no, I mean cali/oregon ones. I dunno if it's that or just LA being the ****pool of USPS but they sure gets things stuck there too often


----------



## Saylor (Sep 19, 2020)

My head is killing me. I've been trying to fall asleep for hours to make the pain go away but nothing's working.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 19, 2020)

Gah, whenever Saturday comes around I feel overwhelmed by the amount of games I want to jump into and can sometimes just ponder for a couple hours not picking. It's so bad I think I should just decide days beforehand. I honestly want to do other things but going anywhere with a mask just kills the enjoyment for me. I really need to start doing walks again.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 19, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> *Gah, whenever Saturday comes around I feel overwhelmed by the amount of games I want to jump into* and can sometimes just ponder for a couple hours not picking. It's so bad I think I should just decide days beforehand. I honestly want to do other things but going anywhere with a mask just kills the enjoyment for me. I really need to start doing walks again.


I feel this. Three hours later and I still haven't decided or done anything, and then it feels like I've wasted the day sometimes.   Been contemplating separating the games I own based on how I'm feeling when I play them. Might help you too: if you're in the mood for mindless fun, you'll have a list. Something challenging? No problem. In the mood for an engrossing adventure? Covered.

A walk first thing in the morning is a great way to start the day too. You feel a lot better afterwards!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

Think I'm getting some allergy/hayfever crap at this time of the year. It's not cold/corona symptoms but more like, hayfever stuff sans running eyes and it's really annoying.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2020)

i'm really tired for some reason. maybe because I've been awake and constantly at it since 8 this morning (it's 5pm here now). all I know is that I have schoolwork I need to do and I really only want to go to sleep. I can't get myself to do anything, not even mess around with my new game or my new keyboard.

idk maybe I'll just do everything tomorrow and take the rest of today off, though I hate putting stuff off til the last minute.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 19, 2020)

I've learned what intrusive thoughts are.
They made it really hard for me to sleep last night.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m supposed to be taking a hiatus, but I’m trying to do homework and I’m getting bored and I end up back on here. 



Spoiler: Spoiler 



I’ve figured out what’s been wrong with me I’m on meds for my ADHD it helps me concentrate, but the main reason I’m on it is that it calms my intrusive thoughts. My anxiety has been unbearable lately. I need to go get my meds adjusted. I haven’t been liking myself lately and I hate that I need pills to feel normal. Either way it’s debilitating and I need to do what I need to do I guess


I’m also hoping my friend as well as others stay safe from hurricane Sally


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 19, 2020)

Celeste won't let me close the exhitbit hall 4...


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 19, 2020)

wish my database + web dev teacher wasnt lazy af and would actually explain to us how to use these programs he expects us to use... most of us have never used them before, and all he tells us is to watch youtube tutorials.

guess this is how it really be


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

Drama


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 19, 2020)

_HUHUHHHHHH 

IM REALLY STRESSED OUT 

IM SWEATING AND DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ANYMORE 



CAN THIS PLEASE END?!?!???!!!!!??_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 19, 2020)

Because some people have the IQ of cereal boxes, some cycle of meaningless revenge keeps happening on both ends and it seems everyone involved is too stupid to realize it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 19, 2020)

nobody realizes insults hurt.

friendships are going down in flames 

Some people are so wrong and somehow they don't realize their actions make no sense.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Sep 19, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Some people are so wrong and somehow they don't realize their actions make no sense.


Tell me about it man


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 19, 2020)

friends


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 19, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> _HUHUHHHHHH
> 
> IM REALLY STRESSED OUT
> 
> ...


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 19, 2020)

bummed that i got pinged the other day for bumping my thread too early and a post got deleted today (thankfully no infraction) since I was a bit careless and made a repeat post. I’ve seen others do that from time to time so I guess i assumed it was okay. 

i had no issues in the past few years while i was active playing new leaf, so am bothered for this and some other things that have happened. I might have to take a break from the forums after i finish ordering the rest of posters and do the free catalogue event .


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 19, 2020)

brosephs why don't you just take some shrooms from the field and chill tf out maaan 

In other words can my family shut the **** up


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 19, 2020)

one ping is not really a big deal supposedly especially when there are others that have been pinged more but, it bugs me when I try so hard to follow the rules and be respectful.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020

Things are still kinda tense at home too with my dad and I still not talking to each other. :/ I just don’t know how to deal with him anymore and he refuses to admit he has anxiety and tell the doctor to truth when we get him to go, and then he doesn’t even take the medicine (and not just for anxiety, but for his allergies as well). His dementia is really getting bad as well.


----------



## oak (Sep 19, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> one ping is not really a big deal supposedly especially when there are others that have been pinged more but, it bugs me when I try so hard to follow the rules and be respectful.


I know it's a crappy feeling to get pinged by the mods, especially when you're really trying to not break the rules but I promise your 1 ping isn't too bad. I have a couple warnings and I know other people have lots more. You're a good member of tbt don't worry! 

Kinda feels like getting sent to the principals office, eh? lmao


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 19, 2020)

oak said:


> I know it's a crappy feeling to get pinged by the mods, especially when you're really trying to not break the rules but I promise your 1 ping isn't too bad. I have a couple warnings and I know other people have lots more. You're a good member of tbt don't worry!
> 
> Kinda feels like getting sent to the principals office, eh? lmao



Haha yeah! You’re right! Lol! I realize what I did wrong and don’t expect any excuse, but geez i feel pretty embarrassed ^^. Thanks and for sharing that with me.  I feel a lot better. sorry about complaining about one ><.


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

Feeling down for no reason at all


----------



## oak (Sep 19, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Haha yeah! You’re right! Lol! I realize what I did wrong and don’t expect any excuse, but geez i feel pretty embarrassed ^^. Thanks and for sharing that with me.  I feel a lot better. sorry about complaining about one ><.


Don't be sorry, it is an embarrassing feeling especially if it was your first one.


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2020)

aw sending some good vibes @Dunquixote! I see you around a lot and you seem like such a kind and positive person


----------



## Seastar (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm starting to think... I'm going to need an anxiety medication.
I just... I can't.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 19, 2020)

Zane said:


> aw sending some good vibes @Dunquixote! I see you around a lot and you seem like such a kind and positive person



Aw shucks. Thanks! That really means a lot to me . The same can be said back to you and @oak  (as well as everyone else that has listened to me). ^.^ I wasn’t trying to make anyone feel bad since compared to some issues that has been posted like being treated different by people or family members , this is really such a small thing to be upset about. Just wanted to post it here since I was taken by surprise since I’ve been here a couple years without an infraction until now and I handle even small things poorly lol and was very embarassed.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020

embarrassed*. can’t type lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 19, 2020)

I suppose I need to get a momentum going in order for me to be doing my coursework daily. I typed up some flashcards and read a bit for Psychology today, and right now I'm just taking breaks here and there. But yeesh, coursework is disgusting. I'd rather be doing something more thrilling than this, ya know?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm starting to think... I'm going to need an anxiety medication.
> I just... I can't.



Hey there. I want to say I hope things are okay, but I don’t want to be presumptuous and just want to let you know if you want to talk, feel free to dm me. I know this is weird coming from a stranger but I have severe anxiety and my dad has worse anxiety than me, so, I might be able to “help” (or give you some suggestions or advice) you if you need anything.

Just want to tell you I give you props for recognizing that you might need something since I view that as a major stepping stone to feeling better .


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm not able to get anything done lately, especially artwork I need to do, and I'm slow to begin with. I feel so bad for being so slow with art, period and getting stuck on things or interrupted by health problems. So frustrating!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

sell me star wand do i really need to offer 28k for it LOL


----------



## pochy (Sep 20, 2020)

Spoiler: mention of wounds



i was picking off drywall with my dad and i just realised i have alot of open wounds in my hands... which are full of dust and drywall now ouchie


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

why. are my feelings hurt rn lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2020)

reading about other people's experiences dealing with people who don't understand autism or treat it as some kind of disease/debilitation, and thinking about experiences that I myself have had, just makes me so mad. like seriously why are people with autism seen as weird/childish/dumb?? maybe the neurotypical people are the ones that are weird.

(im not trying to insult anyone, I just wish people would stop being so ignorant about people with autism. it gets really annoying and frustrating to deal with.)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> reading about other people's experiences dealing with people who don't understand autism or treat it as some kind of disease/debilitation, and thinking about experiences that I myself have had, just makes me so mad. like seriously why are people with autism seen as weird/childish/dumb?? maybe the neurotypical people are the ones that are weird.
> 
> (im not trying to insult anyone, I just wish people would stop being so ignorant about people with autism. it gets really annoying and frustrating to deal with.)


110% agree. I guess it has to do with maturity issues and we are also a lot overprotected because parents don't think about/want us to learn how real world works etc., just my thoughts. Also how badly workplaces are even taught something about autistic people... Sometimes I hate neurotypicals too. 

And yeah it's really annoying especially if you're too 'smart' too get sick money and are forced to search for jobs when there are limited options.


----------



## oak (Sep 20, 2020)

Seeing everyone's animated shooting star or rainbow frag collectable is giving me serious jealousy vibes. I know this is an unreasonable feeling especially since I'm a grown ass adult so hopefully this petty envy passes asap lmao.

Also I came in dead last place for the Sleepover at Harvey polls with only 10 votes (one of those was me lmao). Feels bad y'all


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

oak said:


> Seeing everyone's animated shooting star or rainbow frag collectable is giving me serious jealousy vibes. I know this is an unreasonable feeling especially since I'm a grown ass adult so hopefully this petty envy passes asap lmao.
> 
> Also I came in dead last place for the Sleepover at Harvey polls with only 10 votes (one of those was me lmao). Feels bad y'all



god i feel this,, if it makes you feel any better, i’m in the same boat c’:


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 20, 2020)

oak said:


> Seeing everyone's animated shooting star or rainbow frag collectable is giving me serious jealousy vibes. I know this is an unreasonable feeling especially since I'm a grown ass adult so hopefully this petty envy passes asap lmao.
> 
> Also I came in dead last place for the Sleepover at Harvey polls with only 10 votes (one of those was me lmao). Feels bad y'all


One of those 10 votes was me. I thought it was really good.

I already have a hard time sleeping and my neighbors decided to get a rooster which isn’t legal here I looked it up.


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2020)

oak said:


> Seeing everyone's animated shooting star or rainbow frag collectable is giving me serious jealousy vibes. I know this is an unreasonable feeling especially since I'm a grown ass adult so hopefully this petty envy passes asap lmao.
> 
> Also I came in dead last place for the Sleepover at Harvey polls with only 10 votes (one of those was me lmao). Feels bad y'all



Was yours the “blue” one? (Don’t know how else to describe it LoL) If it was then I voted for you too~ I’ve suggested on three different fair surveys (including the two where I won in contests in case anyone thinks I was just whining that I wanted the collectible ) that nominees should get the rainbow feather, or rainbow fragment in this case. I’ve been nominated many more times than I’ve actually placed so I know it can be kind of a crappy feeling to watch your entry get no votes. I just think it would be fair if nominees got something for making it that far. I don’t think it would take anything away from the contest winners either because they still get the trophies + massive ticket payouts, as well as the rainbow collectible.

But that’s just my opinion lol sorry for the minor tangent. Anyway don’t beat yourself up too much, even if it’s a little thing on a forum it’s understandable to feel bad after you put your best efforts into your entries and don’t get picked. Winning anything during the fair is HARD, there is just so many people all trying for the prize  I’m just lucky that House of Mirrors awarded collectibles this year or I wouldn’t have one myself hahah


----------



## oak (Sep 20, 2020)

Zane said:


> Was yours the “blue” one? (Don’t know how else to describe it LoL) If it was then I voted for you too~ I’ve suggested on three different fair surveys (including the two where I won in contests in case anyone thinks I was just whining that I wanted the collectible ) that nominees should get the rainbow feather, or rainbow fragment in this case. I’ve been nominated many more times than I’ve actually placed so I know it can be kind of a crappy feeling to watch your entry get no votes. I just think it would be fair if nominees got something for making it that far. I don’t think it would take anything away from the contest winners either because they still get the trophies + massive ticket payouts, as well as the rainbow collectible.
> 
> But that’s just my opinion lol sorry for the minor tangent. Anyway don’t beat yourself up too much, even if it’s a little thing on a forum it’s understandable to feel bad after you put your best efforts into your entries and don’t get picked. Winning anything during the fair is HARD, there is just so many people all trying for the prize  I’m just lucky that House of Mirrors awarded collectibles this year or I wouldn’t have one myself hahah


Actually mine was the one with Gaston & Claude but I know the one you're talking about! It was a spa theme and I was surprised they were in last with me cause it was so cute! Everyone's entries were so well put together so I knew from the beginning I was in trouble haha.

Thanks for being so sweet about this though! The odds of winning were pretty low considering over 500 people participated in this fair. I'm okay with not getting any extra prizes considering I came in 13th place but the competitive part of me wanted that trophy for flexing purposes.  Also congrats on winning your round of House of Mirrors! My brain greatly struggled with that event haha. Your line up is seriously fabulous now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 20, 2020)

Man..

Why am I here?
What's my purpose?
Am I wasting my life away?
Should I be doing something else?

These past couple days just have me depressed..

I wanna help my friends but _I don't know how _

and some people just can't open their eyes and see the gigantic sign that says "what your doing is wrong, please, S T O P"

hhh I'm just really stressed..
words hurt


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

sell me a star wand for 28k bye and buy mog vesta+sheep plushies for it


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

I think I'm starting to hide/throw away a part of myself... and it just feels so wrong.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Worried about some of my friends :c


----------



## hugs (Sep 20, 2020)

i hate being a corporate slave
i want out someday


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2020)

Ahh here I’ve been worried sick about my friend and it looks like I don’t matter
to him at all


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 20, 2020)

I hate my noodle arms and nothing I do to fix them seems to be working : D


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

i really need to go see a chiropractor or stuff man


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> reading about other people's experiences dealing with people who don't understand autism or treat it as some kind of disease/debilitation, and thinking about experiences that I myself have had, just makes me so mad. like seriously why are people with autism seen as weird/childish/dumb?? maybe the neurotypical people are the ones that are weird.
> 
> (im not trying to insult anyone, I just wish people would stop being so ignorant about people with autism. it gets really annoying and frustrating to deal with.)



Yeah, I agree 110% as well and it honestly sickens me when people treat us that way.  I’ll never understand nor pretend to understand why people do that.  We’re just as human as anyone else, it’s just that we think and stuff a bit differently.  I find it funny when someone might see me as childish though, because the reality is I’m actually a lot more mature than a lot of people my age.  Sure we may have special interests and stuff, but so do other people.  Anyway I better stop before I go off on a long tangent, lol.


----------



## deana (Sep 20, 2020)

hugs said:


> i hate being a corporate slave
> i want out someday



Aaaaaaaaaa this hits me right in the feels. I need to be looking for a new job but like, I don't want one. I don't want a job. I don't want to work. I want life to be more than just working :/ but a lot of people treat that like a childish opinion. I know that obviously I will need to find a new job because I need money for survival but that doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

The day I have to start working will probably be the downfall of my entire life...
But there's nothing I can do about that.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 20, 2020)

i hate the idea that in the future everything i want to do will no longer be a thing (i.e. being a professional ballerina, it seems like ballet is already either becoming obsolete or not classical the way i like it anymore) 
d e p r e s s i n g  b r o


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> reading about other people's experiences dealing with people who don't understand autism or treat it as some kind of disease/debilitation, and thinking about experiences that I myself have had, just makes me so mad. like seriously why are people with autism seen as weird/childish/dumb?? maybe the neurotypical people are the ones that are weird.
> 
> (im not trying to insult anyone, I just wish people would stop being so ignorant about people with autism. it gets really annoying and frustrating to deal with.)


I meant to respond to this earlier, but I’m having a hard time waking up today. I don’t have autism, but I do have ADHD which is a neurodevelopmental condition and one that’s very misunderstood and stigmatized by the media. So I feel this on a deep level. I’m tired of being told I’m lazy and I need to just push myself and I’m so smart and I can accomplish anything, but I don’t apply myself enough. I was trying to explain to someone the other day that I can’t just pick a major because it pays well I need to pick something that holds my interest because it’ll make things 10x harder for me if I don’t and was mocked and treated like I was being childish. It’s disheartening  It’s understandable that people have natural limitations on the way they perceive the world. It’s hard enough navigating through there own let alone someone else’s. However, understanding and acceptance are not mutually exclusive. The people who can’t stop and listen to someone else’s point of view and accept that there are people out there that are incapable of thinking the same way as them is just narrow minded.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2020)

oak said:


> Seeing everyone's animated shooting star or rainbow frag collectable is giving me serious jealousy vibes. I know this is an unreasonable feeling especially since I'm a grown ass adult so hopefully this petty envy passes asap lmao.
> 
> Also I came in dead last place for the Sleepover at Harvey polls with only 10 votes (one of those was me lmao). Feels bad y'all



I’m sorry ; I am a bit jealous myself even though I am sincerely happy for all of the winners. I thought my design was good but only got a couple of likes (all of which I really appreciated)

I loved your design; it was seriously so clever and cute since Gaston has a terrible home and I loved seeing a good home remodel. I thought it stuck to the theme well too .  Gaston is a favorite and I love Claude too. 

Don’t feel bad for feeling this way. It’s normal; we all feel that way from time to time. It hurts when you put a lot of thought and effort into something and not get as much likes or votes as you hoped. I also can tell that you’re a really nice person from reading your posts and that you’re not being petty 

Sorry if none of what i say help. I just want you to know that there is nothing wrong with the way you feel and I am a huge fan of your designs and screenshots.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020

This is a minor worry: I just found out that it was noticeable how much I like people posts or ones I am tagged in. Now I am worried that I creeped out or annoyed everyone on the forums ><.


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> This is a minor worry: I just found out that it was noticeable how much I like people posts or ones I am tagged in. Now I am worried that I creeped out or annoyed everyone on the forums ><.



you’ve liked my posts quite a bit and it’s never creeped me out or annoyed me - if anything, it makes me feel seen in a way. i have a hard time participating in discussions and feel as if my input isn’t needed and so whenever someone likes my posts, it helps to ease those negative feelings, if that makes sense aha c’:

tldr; i honestly really appreciate you liking my posts and you’re not creepy or annoying at all


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2020)

xara said:


> you’ve liked my posts quite a bit and it’s never creeped me out or annoyed me - if anything, it makes me feel seen in a way. i have a hard time participating in discussions and feel as if my input isn’t needed and so whenever someone likes my posts, it helps to ease those negative feelings, if that makes sense aha c’:
> 
> tldr; i honestly really appreciate you liking my posts and you’re not creepy or annoying at all



Thanks for sharing . That makes sense. I know nothing bad was meant by anyone, but instantly an alarm bell went off in my head telling me that maybe not everyone likes it when their posts are liked so much. >< When I read people’s posts and see my name mentioned and appreciated the mention, or if I agree with them or like something they said, I use the like button. 

Thanks for the reassurance; I appreciate it tremendously.  I really enjoy reading your posts; you make a lot of good points and it’s wonderful how much you love certain villagers. ^.^


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 20, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> This is a minor worry: I just found out that it was noticeable how much I like people posts or ones I am tagged in. Now I am worried that I creeped out or annoyed everyone on the forums ><.


I’ve noticed, but no worries, it’s very nice of you to take the time to like so many posts. I appreciate them. Your fine don’t stress it.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 20, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks for sharing . That makes sense. I know nothing bad was meant by anyone, but instantly an alarm bell went off in my head telling me that maybe not everyone likes it when their posts are liked so much. >< When I read people’s posts and see my name mentioned and appreciated the mention, or if I agree with them or like something they said, I use the like button.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance; I appreciate it tremendously.  I really enjoy reading your posts; you make a lot of good points and it’s wonderful how much you love certain villagers. ^.^


brrrooooooooo sorry if i roused insecurity and doubt within you from pointing that out agh i feel bad now lol 
keep on giving people thumbs up if it makes you happy honestly it's not creepy it's a pretty good way for people to know that someone has bothered to read their post.... can't tell you how many times i've made posts and wonder "is anyone going to read this and benefit from it?" lol


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 20, 2020)

Despite English being my first and only language, English Composition at college likes to make me think that I don’t know how to speak properly. Fun.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> brrrooooooooo sorry if i roused insecurity and doubt within you from pointing that out agh i feel bad now lol
> keep on giving people thumbs up if it makes you happy honestly it's not creepy it's a pretty good way for people to know that someone has bothered to read their post.... can't tell you how many times i've made posts and wonder "is anyone going to read this and benefit from it?" lol



No need to apologize; I didn’t mean to guilt trip you either ><. I’m the one that should apologize; I didn’t mean to make you feel bad. It’s okay, really . It was actually nice of you to bring it to my attention on my wall. i have severe anxiety so even if you had not mentioned it, I still would’ve eventually worried about it. The whole possibility of creeping people out with my comments or likes have been at the edge of my mind for awhile.


----------



## oak (Sep 20, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m sorry ; I am a bit jealous myself even though I am sincerely happy for all of the winners. I thought my design was good but only got a couple of likes (all of which I really appreciated)
> 
> I loved your design; it was seriously so clever and cute since Gaston has a terrible home and I loved seeing a good home remodel. I thought it stuck to the theme well too .  Gaston is a favorite and I love Claude too.
> 
> ...


Aww thank you for being sweet. I'm already feeling better about it, I just needed a moment haha. I'm glad you liked my design btw!

Also I don't mind you or anyone liking my posts. The notifications popping up makes it feel like the forum is more active somehow idk why. I only ever have a few notifications at a time so it buffs up the number haha


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I’ve noticed, but no worries, it’s very nice of you to take the time to like so many posts. I appreciate them. Your fine don’t stress it.



Thanks ^.^. I honestly thought that’s what the like button was for and didn’t think of it as weird to like every post that I liked or agreed with or appreciated it some sort of way. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> reading about other people's experiences dealing with people who don't understand autism or treat it as some kind of disease/debilitation, and thinking about experiences that I myself have had, just makes me so mad. like seriously why are people with autism seen as weird/childish/dumb?? maybe the neurotypical people are the ones that are weird.
> 
> (im not trying to insult anyone, I just wish people would stop being so ignorant about people with autism. it gets really annoying and frustrating to deal with.)



I appreciate this tremendously. Jobs aren’t very accepting of anyone with even anxiety or at least I’m having very bad luck.  :/  My psychiatrist seems to not take it seriously (he supposedly suspected i had asperger’s for awhile yet he never brought it up to my mom) or anxiety for all that matters (doesn’t want to help me get disability since he obviously doesn’t think anxiety is an impairment). We’ll eventually be looking for a different psychiatrist.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

I don't know what to think about my relationship with my best friend anymore...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2020)

I just spent a bunch of time with my family and now they want me to spend even more time with them doing something I don’t want to do.  They keep pestering me about it too.

Ughhhhhh...

Imagine if I could actually converse with other people besides my family and this virus was gone.  Yeah, too bad that’s only in my imagination...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 20, 2020)

I took my dog for a ride with me while I was running some errands and my mum got a phone call from the SPCA saying about a dog panting in a car with no windows down in a carpark...I was literally only in the store for 10-15 mins while picking up some stuff. I did forget about windows, but then idk if I trust my dog with the windows down, especially if a kid went past my car and stuck their hand in because my dog would've probably bit them since she's overprotective. The only reason I took her with me is that she was being very clingy this morning, and when she goes out with someone she calms down a lot once she's home again. And she freaks out for a bit when I leave the car, making her pant a lot. But now I feel like a bad dog owner, and my mum probably thinks that too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 20, 2020)

Ah, my mother is calling, time to lie about missing her and all of my feelings

calling her is a chore honestly and puts me in a **** mood


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I just spent a bunch of time with my family and now they want me to spend even more time with them doing something I don’t want to do.  They keep pestering me about it too.
> 
> Ughhhhhh...
> 
> Imagine if I could actually converse with other people besides my family and this virus was gone.  Yeah, too bad that’s only in my imagination...



I can relate to this in both ways. When i have to stay out of my room and socialize with family (before my dad and i stopped talking), i feel awkward even with my family.

I wish the same as well. I hope it’s okay for me to send well wishes your way and hope things get better for you in the social aspect and with other things you might be dealing with.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 20, 2020)

It's hard to believe tomorrow is Monday already. Lately I really keep wondering how I am able to make it through another 5 days. Work has just been so unpredictable it's wearing me out. I'm trying to tough out the rest of the month since I only have 5 days of PTO left. I'd like to use one or two to do something for Halloween.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Poppytea (Sep 21, 2020)

Graduating soon to a poorly performing job marketing, struggling to find a job after I'm done with school  
Hoping that doing well in my last semester will improve my chances of landing a decent job!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 21, 2020)

im always so SLOW in studying fhfksjf i swear normal people could finish this chapter in maybe 2 hours but ive been sitting here almost 3 hours and im nowhere near done : (


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 21, 2020)

Do l have covid? I don't know...have to wait in the morning and also l can't sleep.....l need to draw more


----------



## Neb (Sep 21, 2020)

I accidentally phrased a question in a romantic way to the person I like and they replied with no lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 21, 2020)

I can't seem to keep track of what generation we're in in pokemon.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm having a hard time sleeping because of intrusive thoughts again.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm having a hard time sleeping because of intrusive thoughts again.


I like to detox with nonsense.


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

I wonder how much longer until, I can get an offer to date trade my yellow fragment, since whats bothering me is that its going to take a lot of bumps and time until I get it.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

Another thing bothering me is that I missed out on some things


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> im always so SLOW in studying fhfksjf i swear normal people could finish this chapter in maybe 2 hours but ive been sitting here almost 3 hours and im nowhere near done : (


I can relate, our history prof wants us to read a 300+ page book and I'm honestly stressing so bad about it because I can never focus on reading. so what might take a normal person 30 min to read could easily take me 2-3 hours or more. it really sucks.


woke up even earlier today, right around 7am. I don't have to leave for class for about 3 hours, I could do homework but I really hate doing homework at all outside of class. ugh idk I'm just getting really tired of being in school. wish i could spend my morning doing something I enjoy rather than stressing about homework.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, I agree 110% as well and it honestly sickens me when people treat us that way.  I’ll never understand nor pretend to understand why people do that.  We’re just as human as anyone else, it’s just that we think and stuff a bit differently.  I find it funny when someone might see me as childish though, because the reality is I’m actually a lot more mature than a lot of people my age.  Sure we may have special interests and stuff, but so do other people.  Anyway I better stop before I go off on a long tangent, lol.


Yes yes so much. I think it's even worse when your parents basically force you to get a diagnosis (as in my case ASD/Asperger) but they reuse to acknowledge how you work. Like, no I can't have a normal, proper job cause that'd probably burn me out and I wouldn't know what to do at that work unless I got special help also. And no, while I also have special interests and like some stuff I can't study 5 years straight for eg. a proper librarian or whatever education. And honestly I think people with ASD's etc. are more mature cause they more often have perspective on stuff rather than your average teen. Sure I might look like I'm still in high school and will probably do 5ever also til I get really old and just cause I enjoy a certain kind of humor doesn't make me childish, jeez. Also if that childish is just enjoying things that make you laugh people are just dumb.

I have to say a lot of like, workplaces and stuff are really badly educated on those issues too which suck.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 21, 2020)

Well Monday is already off to a terrible start. My coworker is out and I have to back up her account which I HATE doing so, so much. It's a very difficult account and there's supposed to be 2 people backing it up but the second backup transitioned to another role so I really think it's just me right now. This is EXACTLY what I was talking about in my last post about my job being unpredictable. This is absolutely what I mean right here. It just had to be on a Monday... the most stressful day of the week.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

My back hurts so bad and it's been bothering me since last night and idk what's wrong???


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 21, 2020)

_why am I having compulsions to repeat actions over and over again no stop this is annoying_

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

{INTERNAL SCREAMING}

wtf help


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 21, 2020)

I’m very stressed right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I’m very stressed right now.


big mood... :/

also i really wanna buy this tapestry but it's kinda expensive and they don't rly want you to use a discount code if u can help it... :/


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Personal stuff



Tired of talking about it.


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 21, 2020)

Spoiler



When your younger sibling thinks they know more than you just because they have older friends


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 21, 2020)

if u think i cry during game night then you are absolutely correct im a baby


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Spoiler: Personal stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I get to go bring the ex’s stuff over to his mom’s house today which will be awkward. I’m not sure what he’s told her, but he’s made me out to be the bad guy to other people so why should she be any different. He kept showing up at my house uninvited and letting himself in and not taking his stuff, but using it as an excuse as to why he’s there. Like if  some of his things are here that gives him a right to be here. He would get mad and start an argument with me when I asked him to leave and then do it again the next time. My house key went missing and he refused to give it back after I asked him for it, he even tried to say I gave them to him now he’s acting like I won’t give him his things. I thought he was a nice guy, but apparently I was wrong. Hopefully after this he’ll finally stay away. My roommates BF has been hanging around a lot more than usual because of this and I feel guilty. Also my anxiety has been so bad that I’m tempted to ghost on everyone and disappear.


If he still has your key I'd suggest getting your locks changed. If you rent then absolutely tell your landlord that someone has stolen a key and knows where you live.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 21, 2020)

mk something's wrong with me and I don't know what


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If he still has your key I'd suggest getting your locks changed. If you rent then absolutely tell your landlord that someone has stolen a key and knows where you live.


Thank you, we changed them last week.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 21, 2020)

I've been waiting for today but now I'm really nervous about what could happen :')


----------



## oak (Sep 21, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Spoiler: Personal stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I get to go bring the ex’s stuff over to his mom’s house today which will be awkward. I’m not sure what he’s told her, but he’s made me out to be the bad guy to other people so why should she be any different. He kept showing up at my house uninvited and letting himself in and not taking his stuff, but using it as an excuse as to why he’s there. Like if  some of his things are here that gives him a right to be here. He would get mad and start an argument with me when I asked him to leave and then do it again the next time. My house key went missing and he refused to give it back after I asked him for it, he even tried to say I gave them to him now he’s acting like I won’t give him his things. I thought he was a nice guy, but apparently I was wrong. Hopefully after this he’ll finally stay away. My roommates BF has been hanging around a lot more than usual because of this and I feel guilty. Also my anxiety has been so bad that I’m tempted to ghost on everyone and disappear.


That's what abusers typically do, they try to make you feel like everyone's turned against you but we all know the truth. It doesn't matter what his mom thinks of you cause moms will make literally any excuse for their sons. Tell her you're afraid of him and you're thinking about getting the locks changed because of his behaviour. I'm sorry he's putting you through this! You don't deserve his crap.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 21, 2020)

oak said:


> That's what abusers typically do, they try to make you feel like everyone's turned against you but we all know the truth. It doesn't matter what his mom thinks of you cause moms will make literally any excuse for their sons. Tell her you're afraid of him and you're thinking about getting the locks changed because of his behaviour. I'm sorry he's putting you through this! You don't deserve his crap.


Thank you, my roommate said she would do it for me and I’m going to let her. She has no filter though and will probably tell the mom off if she says anything.


----------



## buny (Sep 21, 2020)

Spoiler: depression



i've been dealing with depression and restlessness recently, and i'm afraid of having an actual relapse after a few clean months


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

I feel like I want to hit someone right now, even though I don't want to

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

Just really pissed and stressed in general
I really don't want to deal with **** right now

Edit: Will you just shut the hell up already!? I'm sick of your constant *****ing and I already know what to do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 21, 2020)

bruh either my counselor forgot to do her job or my mom ignored it ._.


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 21, 2020)

I’m tired of being ignored constantly by others but whatevs I guess .-.

I’ve always felt invisible no matter what.


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

For some reason I just can't make a friend on the site. I try to make connections and stuff, but it never lasts more than a "well if you need anything just let me know" or something like that. I probably come off too strong, and I probably sound super fake half the time. Plus I don't reach out to lots of people cause my social anxiety gets the best of me. Maybe one day I'll gather the confidence to keep something consistent. :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 22, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I’m tired of being ignored constantly by others but whatevs I guess .-.
> 
> I’ve always felt invisible no matter what.


Nice avatar.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020



Toska said:


> For some reason I just can't make a friend on the site. I try to make connections and stuff, but it never lasts more than a "well if you need anything just let me know" or something like that. I probably come off too strong, and I probably sound super fake half the time. Plus I don't reach out to lots of people cause my social anxiety gets the best of me. Maybe one day I'll gather the confidence to keep something consistent. :/


I'm trying to unload some diy if you care.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 22, 2020)

Toska said:


> For some reason I just can't make a friend on the site. I try to make connections and stuff, but it never lasts more than a "well if you need anything just let me know" or something like that. I probably come off too strong, and I probably sound super fake half the time. Plus I don't reach out to lots of people cause my social anxiety gets the best of me. Maybe one day I'll gather the confidence to keep something consistent. :/


Well, I know I'm just some teenager but if you ever wanna talk just lmk and we can be friends if ya want


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I’m tired of being ignored constantly by others but whatevs I guess .-.
> 
> I’ve always felt invisible no matter what.



Relate.  People do this to me so much in real life it’s not even funny.



Toska said:


> For some reason I just can't make a friend on the site. I try to make connections and stuff, but it never lasts more than a "well if you need anything just let me know" or something like that. I probably come off too strong, and I probably sound super fake half the time. Plus I don't reach out to lots of people cause my social anxiety gets the best of me. Maybe one day I'll gather the confidence to keep something consistent. :/



Hey there!  I wouldn’t mind being friends with you.  I get tired of the constant small talk as well.  If you ever want to chat or anything just send me a VM or DM.


----------



## xara (Sep 22, 2020)

Toska said:


> For some reason I just can't make a friend on the site. I try to make connections and stuff, but it never lasts more than a "well if you need anything just let me know" or something like that. I probably come off too strong, and I probably sound super fake half the time. Plus I don't reach out to lots of people cause my social anxiety gets the best of me. Maybe one day I'll gather the confidence to keep something consistent. :/



hey, i know we don’t know each other all that well but i’d love to be friends! you’re super nice and i enjoy seeing you around the forums c’:


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

Spoiler



I'm so sick and tired of everything I do
No matter how many times, I keep making the same mistake over and over again with following directions, I hate it so much that I don't want to respect myself anymore. I'm tired of it and then theres people complaining about me because of the same reason. I just want it to end already


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 22, 2020)

I really can't wait to get my new glasses. I'm tired of not being able to see and my current frames hurt my nose so much. The nose piece can't be adjusted so it gives me a headache almost every day. My new frames can be adjusted thankfully. I'm just worried that the ones I chose are a bit vibrant for my usual style...lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2020)

Man I have the sweetest coworkers and it's really gonna suck it's my last day tomorrow... Like, I think I've come to terms with that for good or bad but not looking forward to deal with unemployment money **** further on, it's like Asperger's doesn't exist to them.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 22, 2020)

I envy the people who can fall asleep with seemingly no difficulty. Takes me _at least_ an hour to fall asleep, during that time I have to deal with all sorts of wonderful thoughts which sometimes prolong the experience even more. Last night was worse than usual, so at this point I'm just looking forward to tomorrow when I'm not tired beyond function.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This is a thing.


Great now I’ve been reminded about this crass girl’s(?!?) toy. Now I know what’s bothering me.


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 22, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This is a thing.


My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Well, I know I'm just some teenager but if you ever wanna talk just lmk and we can be friends if ya want





Midoriya said:


> Relate.  People do this to me so much in real life it’s not even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there!  I wouldn’t mind being friends with you.  I get tired of the constant small talk as well.  If you ever want to chat or anything just send me a VM or DM.





xara said:


> hey, i know we don’t know each other all that well but i’d love to be friends! you’re super nice and i enjoy seeing you around the forums c’:



Aw thanks youguys  it really means a lot


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2020)

for some reason, deciding whether or not I want to get food before I go to the music hall is really difficult. I think I should cause I won't actually be able to eat until closer to 3pm (I'm going to the music hall around noon) so I probably should anyways.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020



Toska said:


> Aw thanks youguys  it really means a lot


yeah you can also hmu anytime you just wanna chat, I enjoy listening to others talk.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 22, 2020)

once again l woke up at 5 am and was never able to fall asleep

why why


----------



## oak (Sep 22, 2020)

Why has my province called for a snap election in the middle of the pandemic


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 22, 2020)

My head feels like it's going to explode... I thought yesterday after covering that account I would get a nice break but even though she's back she had to work on several orders she finally received the information for. My brain just can't handle this all at once. Calls, emails, these orders... This job really makes us the jack of all trades. Not paid enough for this.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2020)

Man, SNES controlling really suck and especially on the switch, wish they'd ported the GBA ones as for super mario tbf....


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Sep 22, 2020)

my grandpa is raging at my mom because he thinks she lied to him about my dad being home??
calm tf down your son was the one who lied to her yesterday and then she told you that he was home, she even told you later when she realized he was joking
now she keeps apologizing to the angry old man when she has nothing to be sorry about

I swear my mom's dad (and her side of the family in general lol) is so much more chill than this military guy ;; I'm just waiting for whenever he decides he wants to spend a few days with his other sons


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2020)

I seriously can never tell whether the feelings for my crush are reciprocated or not. It makes me wonder why I even waste my time thinking about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2020)

I just noticed that all the winners for the Celeste's Observatory challenge submitted digital entries. no traditional entries got chosen at all. that bothers me for some reason.

I'm prob still internally sobbing cause I spent so much time and effort on that second page and didn't place but whateverr


----------



## xara (Sep 22, 2020)

is anybody else getting the “oops we ran into some problems!” notification or is it just me lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

xara said:


> is anybody else getting the “oops we ran into some problems!” notification or is it just me lmao


Yup! Vrisnem says that the staff knows what’s going on and they’re fixing it as quick as possible.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2020)

it's like 7:30pm and I feel like I should go get something to eat but tbh I'm not really hungry at all. but I know that if I don't eat sometime before I go to bed then I'm gonna be hungry and then I'll have a hard time falling asleep. idk why my body gotta play me like this 

also so glad it's wednesday tomorrow, we're already almost halfway there. pray that I don't start tearing my hair out before I can catch a break


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

Intrusive thoughts and the fact that I keep getting distracted easily which is negatively affecting real life stuff.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 22, 2020)

i can not find a togepi for the life of me in sword, but refuse to ask someone for it cus it can be found in sword

I FINALLY GOT ONE


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)

I’ve been a bit sad from time to time to be honest.  I miss having people come up to me and talk to me, or I would say something to them.  I guess I just miss being in school and pre-pandemic times.  Lately I don’t feel like I‘m being true to myself either.  :C


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 22, 2020)

TBT has no fall background, yet fall has begun


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 22, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I’ve been a bit sad from time to time to be honest.  I miss having people come up to me and talk to me, or I would say something to them.  I guess I just miss being in school and pre-pandemic times.  Lately I don’t feel like I‘m being true to myself either.  :C



Sending you virtual hugs! This resonates with me deeply. There are some times in the day where I feel as though don't recognize myself anymore. I miss the social interaction of being in school -- even just working in the same space as others without even talking with them gave me a lot of comfort. 

It's also sad to keep receiving emails from local businesses announcing that they are closing permanently due to not being able to continue operations. ;_; Small and medium businesses drive a lot of Canada's economy, and it must be devastating to these business owners, who may have been running their businesses for generations upon generations.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Sending you virtual hugs! This resonates with me deeply. There are some times in the day where I feel as though don't recognize myself anymore. I miss the social interaction of being in school -- even just working in the same space as others without even talking with them gave me a lot of comfort.
> 
> It's also sad to keep receiving emails from local businesses announcing that they are closing permanently due to not being able to continue operations. ;_; Small and medium businesses drive a lot of Canada's economy, and it must be devastating to these business owners, who may have been running their businesses for generations upon generations.



Someone who understands how I feel.  Thank you.

Yeah, that is really sad actually.  I feel for those business owners to be honest.  From the United States to Canada, sending much love.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 22, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Someone who understands how I feel.  Thank you.
> 
> Yeah, that is really sad actually.  I feel for those business owners to be honest.  From the United States to Canada, sending much love.



Sending lots of love and support to you as well. ❤ We all need it!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 22, 2020)

Waiting for my family to just stop talking so I can do my homework  in the meantime, "What A Feeling" by Irene Cara shall be blasting in my room


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 22, 2020)

Days are going by too fast now...
but it feels very slow on the same time?


----------



## Zane (Sep 23, 2020)

Spoiler



When you already feel guilty for every second you’re alive and your family decides to make you feel even worse


----------



## xara (Sep 23, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I’ve been a bit sad from time to time to be honest.  I miss having people come up to me and talk to me, or I would say something to them.  I guess I just miss being in school and pre-pandemic times.  Lately I don’t feel like I‘m being true to myself either.  :C



i hope you feel better soon, friend. the pandemic really has been a super isolating experience and it sucks - hopefully we’ll all be able to return to some sort of normalcy sooner rather than later ;u;


----------



## Seastar (Sep 23, 2020)

Do you ever just wish you could forget an entire piece of your life? Because I sure do.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 23, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i can not find a togepi for the life of me in sword, but refuse to ask someone for it cus it can be found in sword


I've been aiming for a HA Aromatisse or a Mimikyu, and keep getting raids for Clefable and Togetic from a den just outside Hammerlocke, i think.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020



Zane said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When you already feel guilty for every second you’re alive and your family decides to make you feel even worse


That isn't kosher.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 23, 2020)

Zane said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When you already feel guilty for every second you’re alive and your family decides to make you feel even worse



I can relate with my dad and sometimes with my sister - more so when she and him gang up on me for something. Hang in there. I’m sorry that I can’t say anything better than that or give you advice, but just wanted to tell you I think I understand that feeling. I’m glad you’re alive; I’ve seen you post and I really enjoy reading your opinions . Sorry if that sounds weird or puts you on the spot. Just want to help since you helped me the other day. And if I totally missed your point or read the mood wrong, sorry ><. I’m terrible at reading moods.



Midoriya said:


> I’ve been a bit sad from time to time to be honest.  I miss having people come up to me and talk to me, or I would say something to them.  I guess I just miss being in school and pre-pandemic times.  Lately I don’t feel like I‘m being true to myself either.  :C



Heya! I’m a bit late. Just wanted to send you some well wishes your way again. I have been wondering the same thing myself if aside from my mental illnesses being debilitating, if I am being true to myself by being so scared or everything. I can’t say I understand completely your situation from what I read, but I can say I really sympathize.  Sorry for poking my nose in late and if it came out rude or wrong; I just hope you feel better soon and hope that this pandemic will end sooner instead of later and normalcy returns.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 23, 2020)

Kind of bothered by not winning one of the eShop cards from the raffle. idk, it's dumb that I am bothered by it, but it's the one thing I wanted from the very beginning of the fair, so to not win sucks in that regard, and having roughly 11.1% odds of winning one and still not winning is a pain, lol


----------



## Neb (Sep 23, 2020)

I got rejected after getting my hopes up again. Oops.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 23, 2020)

~Kilza~ said:


> Kind of bothered by not winning one of the eShop cards from the raffle. idk, it's dumb that I am bothered by it, but it's the one thing I wanted from the very beginning of the fair, so to not win sucks in that regard, and having roughly 11.1% odds of winning one and still not winning is a pain, lol



Nah it’s not dumb. That was the main thing I wanted too since I can’t afford any games atm. I figured my chances of winning was low, but yeah, it was still a little disappointing even though I am happy for the winners.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 23, 2020)

Neb said:


> I got rejected after getting my hopes up again. Oops.


Maybe send them this?


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2020)

Looked up some tips on how to beat a certain section of a video game, because I can't even do half of the things required in the allocated time. Found someone else who struggled with it too, and one girl's advice was, _"get your boyfriend to do it for you." _That was so aggravating to read.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2020)

lmao sorry i have made some bank from fair and other stuff and can offer what i want for star wand xDDD

also last day at work was today and it really sucked. i still have contact with some from there which is ncie cause they're really sweet but i'm not looking forward to dabble being unemployed with asperger's :^^^^)))


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2020)

The Toxic Fandoms wiki has been closed. I cannot read anymore articles from it. It’s a good thing I saved all of the Pokémon Sword/Shield Hatedom reasons to my notes app and highlighted the more interesting reasons so I could share my opinions on the hatedom, but now I can’t see it for any other hatedom and fandom.



Spoiler: The Flip Side



To be fair, it’s mostly a site for negativity only. While it’s politically unbiased and found redeeming qualities of most fandoms and hatedoms, the purpose is to point out what’s wrong with each fandom and possibly insult them. Seeing how we can no longer discuss toxic fandoms on this forum (I even created a thread solely to discuss toxic fandoms and hatedoms and it got closed before achieving 10 posts) and how the wiki got closed kinda tells that those who criticize a fandom or hatedom for their general poor behavior are just as bad as the fandoms or hatedoms themselves. It also tells how internet censorship is getting tougher and how the internet is starting to crack down on negativity.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 23, 2020)

xara said:


> is anybody else getting the “oops we ran into some problems!” notification or is it just me lmao


yep, it’s like “Oops! You need cookies to run this site,” even though i accepted cookies
and then theres also the “Oops! A security error occurred,” even though there was no error


----------



## oak (Sep 23, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> yep, it’s like “Oops! You need cookies to run this site,” even though i accepted cookies
> and then theres also the “Oops! A security error occurred,” even though there was no error


This happens everyday to me the "oops you need cookies" error even though I accept cookies. It didn't start till 2 months ago so idk why it even started


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 23, 2020)

i skipped class today because i didnt have the energy to get out of bed and i feel ****ty because i have no idea what we’re supposed to do and my team members are mad that i havent finished everythting and my homework’s piling up and i just cant finish everything

on the bright side i remembered to shower and eat well today, so baby steps

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020









i have to have this all finished yesterday. fml.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 23, 2020)

For the past week or so, I've been having the same intrusive thoughts. No matter what I do, they just don't stop. I've tried distracting myself, but the thoughts come up again later. I just want this to end...


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> For the past week or so, I've been having the same intrusive thoughts. No matter what I do, they just don't stop. I've tried distracting myself, but the thoughts come up again later. I just want this to end...


intrusive thoughts are ****ty, i know you cant get your mind off it- the only way i can deal with it is riding out the panic attack and just breathing.
remember to stay hydrated too 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020



Lothitine said:


> i skipped class today because i didnt have the energy to get out of bed and i feel ****ty because i have no idea what we’re supposed to do and my team members are mad that i havent finished everythting and my homework’s piling up and i just cant finish everything
> 
> on the bright side i remembered to shower and eat well today, so baby steps
> 
> ...


my math teacher be like;

yes online learning is hard for all of us  *insert suicide prevention lesson* reach out if u need help  
*assigns 8 pages of algebra homework due in 2 days*


----------



## mogyay (Sep 23, 2020)

finding comfort with food and then instantly hating myself. honestly i have such a toxic relationship with food, it's awful, i don't know how to cope with it anymore. just periods of starving and then binging and it's taking its toll on my physical and mental health, i just want to be normal and just enjoy my life without body image being in the back of my mind at all times. it's probably a privilege that this is my biggest worry sigh


----------



## oak (Sep 23, 2020)

mogyay said:


> finding comfort with food and then instantly hating myself. honestly i have such a toxic relationship with food, it's awful, i don't know how to cope with it anymore. just periods of starving and then binging and it's taking its toll on my physical and mental health, i just want to be normal and just enjoy my life without body image being in the back of my mind at all times. it's probably a privilege that this is my biggest worry sigh


Mogyay you beautiful human, I am so sorry to read this! What you're struggling with is so real and you shouldn't belittle yourself just cause you think other people have bigger worries. I too go long periods without eating and then stuff myself so I understand having an unhealthy relationship with food. I don't even know when it started for me. It sounds like it's starting to take a real toll on your mental health and I know this is a personal topic so if you ever wanna message me about it I will always listen!!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 23, 2020)

Something extremely personal but idk what to do about it

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020

I can't exactly talk to anyone about it either..


----------



## mogyay (Sep 23, 2020)

oak said:


> Mogyay you beautiful human, I am so sorry to read this! What you're struggling with is so real and you shouldn't belittle yourself just cause you think other people have bigger worries. I too go long periods without eating and then stuff myself so I understand having an unhealthy relationship with food. I don't even know when it started for me. It sounds like it's starting to take a real toll on your mental health and I know this is a personal topic so if you ever wanna message me about it I will always listen!!



oak you're such a precious and lovely human, thank you! i was about a minute away from deleting that because i felt pathetic, thank you for your kind words, they truly mean a lot to me. i'll make sure to reach out to you if it gets overwhelming, i appreciate your love and support my angel. i'm sorry you also go through something similar, i'm not sure when it started for me either, feels like my entire life now, i just want it to end aha. we should all feel comfortable and beautiful in our own bodies   truly thanks again though for your reply


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm struggling. This snowball effect sure does wonders.


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 23, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

Just feeling envy and dislike right now
And feeling a bit down as well.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020

Speaking of which, what also bothers me is some of the stuff I've done which was cringe


----------



## Dim (Sep 23, 2020)

Spoiler



Bad enough my housemates never wash their hands and shove their fingers up their noses and hands down their pants, but they won't stop harassing me about my germophobia. Not gonna do anything about it until everyone stops being disgusting pigs I thought I made that clear already jfc why am *I *always the one with the problem around here??? -___-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 23, 2020)

Okay, so, my counselor _did _call her and my mom came and talked to me about it.
Thing is, she wants to get me like a counselor from our church.
Which is homophobic.
*So that's definitely not gonna really help get to the root of my problem.*
Dang it why couldn't my parents just like be allies or something like bROOOo can I go back to the loading screen and reset the game


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Okay, so, my counselor _did _call her and my mom came and talked to me about it.
> Thing is, she wants to get me like a counselor from our church.
> Which is homophobic.
> *So that's definitely not gonna really help get to the root of my problem.*
> Dang it why couldn't my parents just like be allies or something like bROOOo can I go back to the loading screen and reset the game


:[ bruhh thats ****ty
_no dont commit home button_


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2020)

Spoiler: an absolutely superficial thing



so like one of the physical aspects i like about myself is that my legs have very short hair and I have minimal scars/bruises so it's like smooth and clear and all
but right now insects are coming in my room every night and they bite me on my legs so now my legs are ridden with red marks fhsjjfks i hate it, also their bites are so PAINFUL i cant not scratch or at least touch it bc it's my initial reaction


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 23, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: an absolutely superficial thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAHH I HATE BUGGSSSSSS luckily summer is ending though, maybe itll get better?


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> WAHH I HATE BUGGSSSSSS luckily summer is ending though, maybe itll get better?


I hope so  this is my first time experiencing this since i used to live in an apartment, but with the pandemic im stuck at home where everything is way more open. it's those little green/brown insects flying towards my study lamp, i cannot focus for more than 5 mins without one of those bugs landing on my reviewers or biting me fhsjdh.

i should get a bug zapper or something.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 23, 2020)

bruh i feel lightheaded and ive barely dented my homework and i wanna puke,,

my teachers going to make me feel guilty about not having it finished and i feel like i wasnt trying even though i wAS


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Looked up some tips on how to beat a certain section of a video game, because I can't even do half of the things required in the allocated time. Found someone else who struggled with it too, and one girl's advice was, _"get your boyfriend to do it for you." _That was so aggravating to read.


What game?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2020)

"Why did grandpa call him?? Besides, he's not normal anyway!"

Alright, that's just RUDE. I bet you're referring to his depression, are ya? You may defend yourself by saying **** like "well us asian families like to tell the truth and its our culture" but bullcrap man. Saying that he's not NORMAL means that you guys don't know any ****ing thing about mental health. I don't think you meant anything by it since you're used to calling people with mental illnesses "crazy" or "not normal", but NEVER. EVER. USE THAT LINGO. *****.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 23, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> :[ bruhh thats ****ty
> _no dont commit home button_


Aha it’s been tempting but there’s too much in life I haven’t done yet


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2020)

I don’t want to be who I am anymore or live in this country anymore.  I want to break through like in the Ice Breakers commercial.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 24, 2020)

I have so much anxiety literally over nothing & I need to focus on the positives but it’s so hard dude it’s so hard to remember to be positive all the time when my brain can’t help it 
but be anxious


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I don’t want to be who I am anymore or live in this country anymore.  I want to break through like in the Ice Breakers commercial.



Oh goddamn it, the pegasus unicorn thing from the commercials is stuck in my head 

BREAK THROUGH BREAK THROUGH


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh goddamn it, the pegasus unicorn thing from the commercials is stuck in my head
> 
> BREAK THROUGH BREAK THROUGH



LMAO it’s stuck in my head now too.  I’m doing better now thanks to talking to a friend.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> LMAO it’s stuck in my head now too.  I’m doing better now thanks to talking to a friend.



Hey I'm glad!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 24, 2020)

samsquared said:


> I have so much anxiety literally over nothing & I need to focus on the positives but it’s so hard dude it’s so hard to remember to be positive all the time when my brain can’t help it
> but be anxious



That’s me every day. :/ My psychiatrist doesn’t seem to see anxiety as a disability as well as a lot of people, but it really it debilitating even with medicine. I’m trying hard not to think about the negatives or some things I fear, but sooner or later i will have to address them and I’m not ready.

Even when posting here I have come close a few times having panic attacks because I over worry about annoying or offending someone ><. Or my design being bad since not a lot of people liked it or something silly like that.

Anyways, I just wanted to tell you I can relate. I know this is weird since i’m a stranger, but you’re welcome to message me or post on my wall if you want to talk.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 24, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> "Why did grandpa call him?? Besides, he's not normal anyway!"
> 
> Alright, that's just RUDE. I bet you're referring to his depression, are ya? You may defend yourself by saying **** like "well us asian families like to tell the truth and its our culture" but bullcrap man. Saying that he's not NORMAL means that you guys don't know any ****ing thing about mental health. I don't think you meant anything by it since you're used to calling people with mental illnesses "crazy" or "not normal", but NEVER. EVER. USE THAT LINGO. *****.


You're Asian? My Aunt's Chinese Mother in law paid them a visit once. They noticed the cat was acting weird, turns out their visitor was giving the cat panic attacks.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2020)

gonna have to dabble with unemployment **** today and i'm like can i not lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2020)

also wow lmao so i'm trying to answer the questions to this unemployment thing and it's like... uh they have no idea what they are asking and you can't really answer **** lol.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 24, 2020)

Right now I wish I could just go to sleep and not wake up. I can't take any more of these anxiety attacks.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 24, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> That’s me every day. :/ My psychiatrist doesn’t seem to see anxiety as a disability as well as a lot of people, but it really it debilitating even with medicine. I’m trying hard not to think about the negatives or some things I fear, but sooner or later i will have to address them and I’m not ready.
> 
> Even when posting here I have come close a few times having panic attacks because I over worry about annoying or offending someone ><. Or my design being bad since not a lot of people liked it or something silly like that.
> 
> Anyways, I just wanted to tell you I can relate. I know this is weird since i’m a stranger, but you’re welcome to message me or post on my wall if you want to talk.


thank u dun   
i can actually totally relate to that part about even getting anxiety when i just post here... *sigh* it's like "ooooh but i'm not part of their conversation, i'm just butting in" >_<! it's so annoying that i think that way lol when probably no one is thinking "i can't believe this random girl is butting into our conversation" but my brain is just jumping to wrong conclusions all the time lol. 
well anyway i should tell u that i appreciate your presence on the forum! i think i see you around a lot & i think "they're so nice" so you have a fan haha
it's true that we're all strangers but everyone's strangers at first right? thanks for putting urself out there & relating to my struggle i really appreciate it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2020)

I was gonna do an art trade w someone before I got commissioned to do a piece and now I can't remember who I was gonna trade with :///
guess I'll have to look through my posts in The Museum and see if I can remember who it was. I think I have a pic of their NH player on my phone (as well as the sketch started on my tablet) so hopefully I can find them and finish my trade with them.

I also hope they're not upset that it took me like 2 months to do my half of the art trade lmaoooo rip

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020

oh! it may have been @mewto28!


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 24, 2020)

Spoiler



When the overachievers in the next class remind the teacher about the assignment we didn’t have to do and now it’s due. They somehow found a way to complete the assignment and my teacher decided to make it due. I have so much homework and I’m studying for my first college math test and I have no time for history assignments ahhhh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 24, 2020)

This is the third time this week I've come here to complain about that account I'm backing up. It is that bad. I worked my ass off catching up and getting stuff done today and 9 more things show up in the inbox just now. The problem is this account is supposed to be for one person and that's it. They get no other accounts. Well I am backing it up with my own stuff to do so it's really stressful trying to balance everything. I really hope I get a break from it tomorrow. So tired of it.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2020)

My personal problem.. It's getting worse and I can't stop because it's too addicting and the temptation is too strong every time
I really wish I could stop and that I could talk to someone about this.. But I can't.


----------



## xara (Sep 24, 2020)

my online classes start tomorrow and i am anxious


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2020)

I’m still pretty messed up over yesterday.  It’s too bad I’ll never know what a true friend or a true partner is.  I guess times have just gotten to the point where nobody really cares anymore.


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 24, 2020)

I have a French exam tomorrow ewwwww

Je parle français trés mal et je ne suis pas préparé pour l'examen >.>


----------



## N a t (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm not happy about the crickets that keep finding their way into my room! I don't have the heart to kill them but when I try to release them outside, all of the other bugs come flying in because it's dark out, and I feel like I'm in some war with the insects! They all want in because it is warm and bright. I want them to stay outside


----------



## Snek (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm not happy that I'll have to do an all-nighter for a presentation due tomorrow


----------



## deleted (Sep 25, 2020)

I haven’t really been happy for a while. COVID restrictions, social anxiety, seven AP classes, and my desire to get the hecc out of my high school have been making it really hard for me to enjoy my senior year. I have been in Catholic school my whole life and I’m sick of it. I want to express myself. I want to get away from those people in my tiny class. I need to start over.


----------



## Dim (Sep 25, 2020)

..


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 25, 2020)

My back is KILLING me.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 25, 2020)

Just like the state of the world right now is a pretty big downer tbh


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 25, 2020)

I wish chocolate/sugary snacks weren't so dang ADDICTIVE. Trying to eat healthier but it's difficult to even go grocery shopping when there are literally aisles full of brightly coloured yummy snacks

also climate change


----------



## Seastar (Sep 25, 2020)

I'll probably regret thinking this, but I wish time would move a little bit faster. I can't stand waiting for all these upsetting thoughts to go away.


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

i’m not happy that i have class in 7 hours,, it’s not sexy


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm not happy that I missed a call with one of my friends. I asked him if we could call and he said yes and he was ready when I was. I just never got notified for the text he sent me until like five hours later. And he was busy when I asked him again. Made me just so upset honestly


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'll probably regret thinking this, but I wish time would move a little bit faster. I can't stand waiting for all these upsetting thoughts to go away.


same can i just get a job again lol...

also my hair grows so goddamn slow...


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Sep 25, 2020)

I was playing an online game on my phone (Among Us). It was my first time and going great and a lot of fun. Then this crazy intense guy shows up, throws a fit about people suspecting him of being the imposter (he wasn't but his fit seemed so out of place) and then for whatever reason focuses on attacking me specifically with the usual male chauvinist pig comments. "Are you a girl" "Get back in the kitchen" "You're so ____ dumb" and I'm just like... Is this really happening? Can't believe people sometimes... 

Which is why I then came to this forum because it's honestly such a nice community on here... TwT


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

my first online class of the day is about to start and i’m already trembling LMAO,, hate this for me


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 25, 2020)

im selfish and stupid and i deserve all of this. i don't know why i have to overreact so much. i'm so dumb and ashamed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

why do I exist


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 25, 2020)

Aye... I really thought since I worked my butt off this week that Friday would give me some leisure but it's just as busy as any other day this week if not busier. I need to use a PTO day so bad but I need to tough out the rest of this month. I only have so many left to use.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2020)

sell me star wand please

also i kinda want to get both of these things.. idk...


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2020)

I love my mom more than any other human being on this planet, and I know she feels the same way about me... yet, there is no one else who can tear me to shreds in vulnerable moment like her.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

Come on, why do you have to grade us on how well we _color_?? And if everything is “from the same viewpoint” or if everything “is flat?”
_Not all good art is perfect, not all good art has lots of perspective, some art is just... art. And that's okay. Stop teaching your students that their art has to be perfect _
lol my art teacher is annoying


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> Come on, why do you have to grade us on how well we _color_?? And if everything is “from the same viewpoint” or if everything “is flat?”
> _Not all good art is perfect, not all good art has lots of perspective, some art is just... art. And that's okay. Stop teaching your students that their art has to be perfect _
> lol my art teacher is annoying


I'm upset about art too
I was really happy with my art and then I got some honest criticism on it about how bad the anatomy is..
I know they were just trying to help but I'm so discouraged now and I don't even want to try anymore
Probably being too emotional but eh..


----------



## Neb (Sep 25, 2020)

As it turns out, my hearing issues came from Swimmer’s Ear. I’m starting to wonder if the infection is affecting the rest of my body since I’ve been feeling so dumpy.

Also a few of my friends are really struggling with their mental health and I don’t know how to help.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm upset about art too
> I was really happy with my art and then I got some honest criticism on it about how bad the anatomy is..
> I know they were just trying to help but I'm so discouraged now and I don't even want to try anymore
> Probably being too emotional but eh..


That happened to me, it looked “rushed” but I worked quite hard on it rip 


Spoiler: this actually looks a bit bad, but i had to color it in 2 days lol










Edit: the lighting is bad smh


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> That happened to me, it looked “rushed” but I worked quite hard on it rip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this actually looks a bit bad, but i had to color it in 2 days lol
> ...


Aw, i think it's cute tho
Here's mine:


Spoiler








I thought it looked fine but the limbs are off apparently..


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Aw, i think it's cute tho
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!
The legs are a bit off, but it looks amazing either way  The arms look fine to me though!
(Also, I only said the thing about the legs because I was only looking at the limbs lol)

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020

Cool, now I have to draw a _creative color wheel_ and it has to be a SCENE? 

Come on, color wheels are boring imo


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

Idk how to do my school project since I have a hard time communicating with classmates


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 25, 2020)

There was no sushi left at the store


----------



## amyahh (Sep 25, 2020)

I just turned 20 years old & it hit me that I don’t understand why i’m working so hard. I work 2 jobs & when i’m not working i’m doing hw so I can pass a semester of college. I work wayyy to much that it’s kind of ridiculous, like I know i’m an adult & have responsibilities but I feel like I should be making more memories since i’m so young.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

I burned the roof of my mouth


----------



## Soigne (Sep 25, 2020)

my work got shut down this morning because one of my coworkers has covid  got to deep clean the store by myself for 4 hours and now i only get to work for like 2 hours tomorrow and the next day


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 25, 2020)

my best friend is gonna pull an all nighter with his other friends and I'm lowkey jealous and sad, he never pulled one with me.. I feel left out


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 25, 2020)

Remember my French exam I said i had to take?

Je pense j'ai raté l'examen ;u; Je veux pleurer...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 25, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I love my mom more than any other human being on this planet, and I know she feels the same way about me... yet, there is no one else who can tear me to shreds in vulnerable moment like her.


I've got coworkers like that.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Remember my French exam I said i had to take?
> 
> Je pense j'ai raté l'examen ;u; Je veux pleurer...


Puis-je t’offre un croissant dans ce temps difficile? 

I haven’t spoken French in ages holy hell im rusty.


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

I asked questions to 2 people already and i'm worried if i wont get an answer on it....


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 25, 2020)

Tired. I miss my friends. I miss _having_ friends, lol.

My ex had blocked me everywhere for no reason the other night, so that’s something that also happened. It was kinda saddening. I was hoping I’d be able to be his friend again. It’s whatever.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 26, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> That happened to me, it looked “rushed” but I worked quite hard on it rip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this actually looks a bit bad, but i had to color it in 2 days lol
> ...


Your art is adorable and I love it


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 26, 2020)

My store was having a sale for all associates, so I stupidly bought wayy too many things because it was all on sale. Stupid retail therapy ×.×


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 26, 2020)

My Spanish teacher made me bark in class because I couldn’t explain what a perro is without using English. This is how the semester is going to go


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 26, 2020)

yooooo I gotta sign a bunch of paperwork for church counseling and the things I'm agreeing to is questionable like d a m n I should've just stayed with a school counselor :|


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 26, 2020)

I've been teased just because I'm an introvert. Not just me, but also someone I loved. I can't cry, they'll just keep telling me that I'm a "cry baby".  This been happening since I was little.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 26, 2020)

I just wanted to download the path after a hiatus, but my membership has run out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2020)

I have to read a 300 page book and write an essay on it by Wednesday and I honestly have no clue how I'm gonna do it lol :,,,,)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have to read a 300 page book and write an essay on it by Wednesday and I honestly have no clue how I'm gonna do it lol :,,,,)



Any YouTube videos or spark notes out there that can give a good synopsis of it? Maybe even Reddit can help lol. Reading a 300 page is a big no no for me. I can barely do 100.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Any YouTube videos or spark notes out there that can give a good synopsis of it? Maybe even Reddit can help lol. Reading a 300 page is a big no no for me. I can barely do 100.


tbh I think the professors here intentionally pick books that don't have a cliffnotes/sparknotes so that we're forced to read it. the best I've been able to do is find a brief synopsis of the book on Wikipedia. pray that I don't drive myself completely insane this weekend.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> tbh I think the professors here intentionally pick books that don't have a cliffnotes/sparknotes so that we're forced to read it. the best I've been able to do is find a brief synopsis of the book on Wikipedia. pray that I don't drive myself completely insane this weekend.



Ah man, it's one of THOSE professors. I wish they'd just try to make the course as easy as possible so people can move on with their life, but then they choose these ridiculous assignments. I know the feeling all too well. I hope you're able to work something out! You can only do what you can do within that time frame so don't beat yourself up about it whatever the end result is.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

Macchiato said:


> My ex had blocked me everywhere for no reason the other night, so that’s something that also happened. It was kinda saddening. I was hoping I’d be able to be his friend again. It’s whatever.


Ugh this happened with me once as well, though we were kinda fwb rather than just exes. Kinda ironic cause he was like "lol something happened bye" so it's better to forget about him I advise.

Also @xSuperMario64x .. i had to read crime and punishment in less than a week which is 800+ pages so.. best of luck but yeah..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Also @xSuperMario64x .. i had to read crime and punishment in less than a week which is 800+ pages so.. best of luck but yeah..


reading is like a punishment for people with ADHD rip


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> reading is like a punishment for people with ADHD rip


yea true be glad you dont have to read all stuff i had to do lol... hope u can make it though!


----------



## oak (Sep 26, 2020)

I accidentally bumped my glue gun with my arm yesterday and a blob of hot glue got stuck to my arm    it burned so darn bad y'all. Now I have a big blister this morning in that spot.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

anyone know like some good site for finger crocheting for idiots aka like, kiddie instructions that doesn't skip half of the instructions..


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 26, 2020)

Love how easily people can just cut friends out of their lives. I will never understand how people can be so cruel to others. Treating human lives so selfishly and recklessly... I live my life treating others with kindness to the best of my ability. I don’t understand people.


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

i wish pets had longer lifespans.. having to say goodbye is devastating


----------



## namiieco (Sep 26, 2020)

an old woman was walking down the sidewalk and i moved out of her way as much as i could but as she walked past she pushed my arm and tutted. i might be stupid to let it bother me so much but im a person who deliberately does a lot of small actions to convenience people it's a bit insulting in a way lol
not to mention the amount of old asian women giving me dirty looks because i was wearing a dress and block heels
the majority of old people are the sweetest but there are some that are seriously cynical


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

I feel like I'll never be good enough at drawing...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 26, 2020)

I’m taking a break from my meds this weekend to get some sleep, but I can’t wake up and I feel awful. I have homework to do that requires concentration and I have no motivation. I also have no idea where I fit into this forum anymore lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

Tired af and still bothered.  Kind of just done with everything and everyone at this point.  I’m going to take some time for myself the next couple days before I inevitably have to work again.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I feel like I'll never be good enough at drawing...



Don't give up!

Art isn't a race nor a contest. I found that I started enjoying art again when I stopped caring about what everyone thinks about it. I make art for myself and not for anyone else. I know everything I make isn't going to be a masterpiece but as long as I have a good time making it, does it matter?​


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Don't give up!
> 
> Art isn't a race nor a contest. I found that I started enjoying art again when I stopped caring about what everyone thinks about it. I make art for myself and not for anyone else. I know everything I make isn't going to be a masterpiece but as long as I have a good time making it, does it matter?​


that's my problem I think, too worried about what others think.. I enjoyed it more without all the criticism


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 26, 2020)

Idk if it’s just me but I feel like I usually get left out of things, and it’s sucks because I’m usually the person who does the inviting most of the time.......

Also I’m having a strange fear that my friend subconsciously replaced me with another person cuz we used to talk often several years ago but now she only talks to me when she doesn’t have anyone else to talk to .-. Also the person she “kinda” replaced me with is a more hyperactive version of me


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Idk if it’s just me but I feel like I usually get left out of things, and it’s sucks because I’m usually the person who does the inviting most of the time.......


same


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I feel like I'll never be good enough at drawing...


confidence is key. don't compare yourself to others. if you really enjoy drawing just keep up with it. everyone has to start somewhere, and you can only grow and improve your art by practicing. my art looks good now but that's because I've spent years studying anatomy and color, as well as other people's art/drawings. I would hate to see you give up simply because you think you aren't good enough. you'll always be good enough for somebody.


----------



## oak (Sep 26, 2020)

I woke up this morning needing my inhalers but it wasn't working so I used them again and was feeling okay for a bit. I was getting short of breath again this afternoon so I used my inhaler and now it's been only like 2 hours and I'm just sitting on my couch doing nothing but it feels like I need it again.

Idk if it was all that smoke that hung around outside for weeks or if I'm getting a chest cold.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 26, 2020)

Crackhead next door is having another fit.



Meraki said:


> I feel like I'll never be good enough at drawing...


Try another style?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Crackhead next door is having another fit.
> 
> 
> Try another style?


I literally just figured out a style I like but I keep getting criticised for anatomy mistakes ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I literally just figured out a style I like but I keep getting criticised for anatomy mistakes ;;


people who criticize your art and don't give any pointers on how to improve really aren't worth your time. they're prob complaining just to hear themselves talk.


----------



## oak (Sep 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Crackhead next door is having another fit.


Sounds like we live in similar neighbourhoods mate lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> people who criticize your art and don't give any pointers on how to improve really aren't worth your time. they're prob complaining just to hear themselves talk.


I mean, he does give me pointers on how to improve but no matter what I do I just can't seem to get it right and it's getting to the point to where it doesn't even look like my art anymore.. I just hhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I mean, he does give me pointers on how to improve but no matter what I do I just can't seem to get it right and it's getting to the point to where it doesn't even look like my art anymore.. I just hhh


just have patience and practice. if you do that and you're no longer having fun with it then maybe it's not for you. you'll get better eventually. just _b e l i e v e_


----------



## Dim (Sep 26, 2020)

Too many good people have passed away this year. One actually close to me though was a life long next door neighbor of mine. She was also my substitute teacher and was always very nice to me. I hope the family is alright...


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 26, 2020)

My cat died. I adopted him two weeks ago. He was sick, but never get well. I already lost 4 newborn, and now a 2,5 kitten. He's name was JinJa. Yesterday I was bullied, and now this... September isn't the best month for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> My cat died. I adopted him two weeks ago. He was sick, but never get well. I already lost 4 newborn, and now a 2,5 kitten. He's name was JinJa. Yesterday I was bullied, and now this... September isn't the best month for me.



Hey there!  I’m sorry to hear about your kitten.  He sounds like he was a really sweet cat.  Also, bullies are so annoying and cruel.  They usually just do it to feel better about themselves or they have nothing better to do.  I wish you relief from this and a bright and better October!


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

My drawing tablet is acting up


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 26, 2020)

Still feel out of it and tired. Still haven’t done my homework either.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 26, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> My cat died. I adopted him two weeks ago. He was sick, but never get well. I already lost 4 newborn, and now a 2,5 kitten. He's name was JinJa. Yesterday I was bullied, and now this... September isn't the best month for me.



Omg. I’m so sorry; sorry doesn’t even explain half how I feel.  I hope you’ll accept my condolences and also my deepest sympathy. I was never really bullied per se but people would always spread rumors and talk about me in high school. Even now, I can’t let high school go or really think of anyone but some of my teachers fondly. I hope things get better for you, though i understand that it probably feels like it won’t after losing a cat; I’m not over losing two of mine they died almost exactly three years ago. Hearing about this makes me so sad .

This might be weird coming from a stranger but if you want to talk, feel free to dm me. Not sure what I can say to help you, but I would be happy to listen if you need to talk. 

Hang in there.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 26, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Hey there!  I’m sorry to hear about your kitten.  He sounds like he was a really sweet cat.  Also, bullies are so annoying and cruel.  They usually just do it to feel better about themselves or they have nothing better to do.  I wish you relief from this and a bright and better October!


Thank you, your reply made me feel better. I hope you have a great life



Dunquixote said:


> Omg. I’m so sorry; sorry doesn’t even explain half how I feel.  I hope you’ll accept my condolences and also my deepest sympathy. I was never really bullied per se but people would always spread rumors and talk about me in high school. Even now, I can’t let high school go or really think of anyone but some of my teachers fondly. I hope things get better for you, though i understand that it probably feels like it won’t after losing a cat; I’m not over losing two of mine they died almost exactly three years ago. Hearing about this makes me so sad .
> 
> This might be weird coming from a stranger but if you want to talk, feel free to dm me. Not sure what I can say to help you, but I would be happy to listen if you need to talk.
> 
> Hang in there.


Thank you very much, for the offering and reply. I hope you have a great life too. 

Bless you guys <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You're Asian? My Aunt's Chinese Mother in law paid them a visit once. They noticed the cat was acting weird, turns out their visitor was giving the cat panic attacks.



Unfortunately yes, I am LOL 

And that poor cat! ;;

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2020

ALSO JFC WOULD IT KILL YOU TO JUST SHUT UP ABOUT THE DAMN POLITICS AND FAMILY GOSSIP AND JUST. BE INVOLVED. IN MY STUDIES???? 

It would be so nice of you guys to just ask how I'm doing with college or in general, really. Whatever. Don't rain on my parade *****es


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 27, 2020)

scared for my exam tomorrow. idk what to expect at this point since it's online, the quizzes were damn hard but the samplex questions were okay so idk dhjsjdks i just wanna sleep this off

also whyyyy does my family push through with plans a day before my exams. I was free for a few weeks and kept asking about all those plans but they seriously only pushed it today when I have a pathology exam tomorrow. and mom's getting mad at me for stuff when I explicitely told her not to bother me today because i needed to focus. ugh

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

also lmao random thing but i forgot to reply to my boyfriend the past 18 hours and he's sad. not that he's bothering me that much, tho i feel bad for being too fixated on my study goals to take a minute to reply to him LOL


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 27, 2020)

What’s bothering me is nowhere as concerning or important as everyone else’s posts. I just want to post here to let off some steam.

I play this gacha game OPTC and I really hate how they make these additional lb nodes and the super evolution crystals for some units available in these really hard invasions (highest difficulty) battles. Tap timing is extremely important in this game and I suck at tap timing and can’t find or build a team that doesn’t require to hit all perfects. I like challenges but not challenges that i can’t do because my brain process is slow and I can’t follow the text well to time my tapping.

I kinda want to ask on the subreddit if anyone has a team and written walkthrough (not a youtube video since I can’t watch and play at the same time and i can’t keep track of what is happening and remember by the time i get to the point in the game) that is either easy to hit perfects with or doesn’t rely on perfects, but I just know I’m going to get downvoted ><.

I also want to add that i think the downvote button needs to seriously be removed.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 27, 2020)

I hate that I’m wide awake now that it’s 11pm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 27, 2020)

PAIN PAIN PAIN PAIN PAIN 

I CANT MOVE

PAIN PAIN PAIN


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2020)

i can’t sleep ;/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2020)

my right hand hurts a bit, must have slept on it really hard.


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

feeling like down sometimes for no reason


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I literally just figured out a style I like but I keep getting criticised for anatomy mistakes ;;


Don't let it get to you honestly, anatomy is not everything unless you are lika a realistic full-body portrait painter or stuff. Keep going what you feel is nice and I've a feeling a lot of anatomy critics do it to make them feel better...


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 27, 2020)

Took a pill and it got stuck in my throat and won't budge no matter how much I drink or if I try to eat a little something. Nope, it'll just sits there and burns.


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2020)

I’m not on the today’s birthdays widget :,( even the bell tree doesn’t care LoL


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2020)

Zane said:


> I’m not on the today’s birthdays widget :,( even the bell tree doesn’t care LoL


OMG HAPPY BIRTH!!

yeah sadly it's really wonky for some reason.. i relied on it so hard before on 2.0 cause i suck keep track on most birthdays but yeah might have to re-consider


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Zane said:


> I’m not on the today’s birthdays widget :,( even the bell tree doesn’t care LoL


Aw, well, happy birthday!


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2020)

Zane said:


> I’m not on the today’s birthdays widget :,( even the bell tree doesn’t care LoL



oh no!! happy birthday! i care and i hope you have a great day

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



CalQueena said:


> My cat died. I adopted him two weeks ago. He was sick, but never get well. I already lost 4 newborn, and now a 2,5 kitten. He's name was JinJa. Yesterday I was bullied, and now this... September isn't the best month for me.



oh my god. i’m so, so sorry. my pms are always open if you ever need someone to talk to; i can’t imagine how horrible everything must feel for you rn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> My cat died. I adopted him two weeks ago. He was sick, but never get well. I already lost 4 newborn, and now a 2,5 kitten. He's name was JinJa. Yesterday I was bullied, and now this... September isn't the best month for me.


oh no I'm so so sorry to hear about this  I've lost many cats in my lifetime and it's never an easy thing to go through, especially when they died really young/from some health conplication.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 27, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> oh no I'm so so sorry to hear about this  I've lost many cats in my lifetime and it's never an easy thing to go through, especially when they died really young/from some health conplication.


He was really young, and smart. We don't need to potty training him, he already know where to go. He didn't poop everywhere like many kittens do, He knows where to drink too. And this is my first time actually taking care a cat. Usually my mom is since I'm too busy with school.


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 27, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> "Why did grandpa call him?? Besides, he's not normal anyway!"
> 
> Alright, that's just RUDE. I bet you're referring to his depression, are ya? You may defend yourself by saying **** like "well us asian families like to tell the truth and its our culture" but bullcrap man. Saying that he's not NORMAL means that you guys don't know any ****ing thing about mental health. I don't think you meant anything by it since you're used to calling people with mental illnesses "crazy" or "not normal", but NEVER. EVER. USE THAT LINGO. *****.


Omg I swear, East Asian perspectives when it comes to depression, and mental illnesses in general is absolutely ****ed up. One time I asked my mom to see a therapist once because my friends said I was showing some serious signs of depression and she said that "therapists were for crazy people". Nowadays she gets super offended when I tell her I don't trust her to help me with my problems anymore lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 27, 2020)

Zane said:


> I’m not on the today’s birthdays widget :,( even the bell tree doesn’t care LoL



Aw  Happy birthday . I hope you day goes better and they you have a nice birthday and get some good gifts


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 27, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> My cat died. I adopted him two weeks ago. He was sick, but never get well. I already lost 4 newborn, and now a 2,5 kitten. He's name was JinJa. Yesterday I was bullied, and now this... September isn't the best month for me.


Omg I'm so sorry ;0; Losing a pet is probably the worst feeling in the universe. September is really just a cursed month imo.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Zane said:


> I’m not on the today’s birthdays widget :,( even the bell tree doesn’t care LoL


Happy birthday! ^-^


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 27, 2020)

I just realized that I have a 2 1/2 page minimum essay due tonight and I have a headache


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 27, 2020)

Zane said:


> I’m not on the today’s birthdays widget :,( even the bell tree doesn’t care LoL


Happy birthday!

I hate it when guys I don’t know very well pick me up. I need my personal space for many reasons.


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

I keep overthinking about stuff
And I feel lonely sometimes as well


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 27, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Omg I swear, East Asian perspectives when it comes to depression, and mental illnesses in general is absolutely ****ed up. One time I asked my mom to see a therapist once because my friends said I was showing some serious signs of depression and she said that "therapists were for crazy people". Nowadays she gets super offended when I tell her I don't trust her to help me with my problems anymore lol.



Yup. And LOL on her tho. Hopefully you're able to see a therapist now, and that you are doing better <3


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 27, 2020)

Extremely embarrassed to find that i posted wrong in the pokemon abcs thread. probably did it more than once too ><. thanks anyone that has noticed for not yelling at me ^.^; I do appreciate it being pointed out to me as well (just feel extremely embarrassed ><). My bad.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 27, 2020)

Can anxiety just not exist please ?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2020)

Tired of family drama.  Tired of being pressured by my family.  Tired of drama with people in general.  I just want to go out into the country and scream at the top of my lungs for awhile.  Maybe there I won’t have to deal with the virus because there won’t be any ******* people around either.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Can anxiety just not exist please ?


i wish this too, it plagues me every single day and I'm so sick of it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 27, 2020)

Can't get rid of a headache.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 27, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Can anxiety just not exist please ?



I know :/. Sorry for butting in again. I just want to tell you I hate it so much too and that not a lot of people - even family (even my dad who has worst anxiety and won’t admit anything is wrong with him) understands or tries to understand what it is like. Hang in there. I read some of your posts here and it sounds rough (sorry for not commenting; I didn’t want to make you feel uncomfortable or worse) :/. If you ever need an ear, as someone with anxiety as well and just as a concerned tbt forum member, you’re welcome to dm me . sorry if that’s weird since i haven’t talked to you much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 27, 2020)

Where is my damn motivation. 

How the hell am I supposed to get outta here if I don't believe in myself and pass my college classes.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I know :/. Sorry for butting in again. I just want to tell you I hate it so much too and that not a lot of people - even family (even my dad who has worst anxiety and won’t admit anything is wrong with him) understands or tries to understand what it is like. Hang in there. I read some of your posts here and it sounds rough (sorry for not commenting; I didn’t want to make you feel uncomfortable or worse) :/. If you ever need an ear, as someone with anxiety as well and just as a concerned tbt forum member, you’re welcome to dm me . sorry if that’s weird since i haven’t talked to you much.


Thank you that’s very kind of you.  
I’m sorry you have anxiety too the worst part is knowing you’re being irrational, but not being able to control it. It’s been unmanageable lately, but I’m making the steps towards fixing it, it’s just taking more time than I’d like. Anyway, same if you ever need to DM me


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

I love feeling  used


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 27, 2020)

I have to work 11-7 all of next week when I already worked 9:30-6 all of this week. My normal hours are 8:30-5. All I've really done on this thread lately is complain about work. It's just really been draining me more than usual. The thought of sleeping in sounds nice, but realistically my body wakes me up before that time and the light bleeding out the sides of my curtains makes it really hard to fall asleep. I'll have to wash my eye mask I guess.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't know if my drawings are good enough to be shown in the public


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2020)

Ahp, and now there’s high winds in the area and the power is on the verge of going out again.  Greeeeaaaat.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Aw  You should message a mod to see if they can fix that. Happy birthday . I hope you day goes better and they you have a nice birthday and get some good gifts


It isn't broken; it caps at 16 people.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It isn't broken; it caps at 16 people.



Ah. I didn’t know that. Sorry ><.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm really bad at finishing things I start. And showing off my projects to others. I want it to be perfect before I show anyone, but I can't get feedback if I don't show it...


----------



## Clock (Sep 28, 2020)

Migraine


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2020)

just realized how much work this semester is and i've been kinda slacking on long-term assignments this first month and i start working again tomorrow and i'm just so terrible with managing my time


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

Edited: NM the first part. 

I am worried about so many things right now: that I annoyed someone and not just once but on many occasions without knowing. Anxiety never gives me a break. I keep forgetting to take deep breaths like my mom suggest which surprisingly helps when I remember.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Where is my damn motivation.
> 
> How the hell am I supposed to get outta here if I don't believe in myself and pass my college classes.


well, think about you hopefully don't have to deal with your wack family if you actually get away from there. hope u can go back to college campus soon btw.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 28, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Edited: NM the first part.
> 
> I am worried about so many things right now: that I annoyed someone and not just once but on many occasions without knowing. Anxiety never gives me a break. I keep forgetting to take deep breaths like my mom suggest which surprisingly helps when I remember.


It’ll be ok. People are pretty understanding. I annoy people all the time on accident, but they always forgive me


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> It’ll be ok. People are pretty understanding. I annoy people all the time on accident, but they always forgive me



Thanks for that and for making me smile reading that ; yeah I know. My problem is that even though I know I shouldn’t care what others think of me and I tell myself that I don’t, I actually do. I probably am not being true to myself because of that but it’s is hard to control my thoughts and anxiety.


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Edited: NM the first part.
> 
> I am worried about so many things right now: that I annoyed someone and not just once but on many occasions without knowing. Anxiety never gives me a break. I keep forgetting to take deep breaths like my mom suggest which surprisingly helps when I remember.



anxiety’s awful; i’m really sorry that you have to experience it. but if it makes you feel any better, i don’t find you annoying at all and enjoy seeing you around the forums and reading what you have to say about stuff


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

xara said:


> anxiety’s awful; i’m really sorry that you have to experience it. but if it makes you feel any better, i don’t find you annoying at all and enjoy seeing you around the forums and reading what you have to say about stuff



Thank you so much for the kind words; that really means a lot to me . No need to be sorry; ^^ I wasn’t trying to make anyone feel bad for me. Just needed to take that deep breath like my mom suggests that I do. Talking to you all about these things though helps a lot, so thank you @xara & @Reneezombie both for listening and replying . It means a lot. I enjoy seeing you  both around as well and reading your posts.  I just am really self conscious even though I feel like I’ve gotten more comfortable posting here.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2020)

unemployment anxiety just kill me pls : )

i swear being a high-functioning asperger's person and being squeezed between chairs really suck.. can i just get sick money or a job i can do but yeah either ain't happening LOL : )))))


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> unemployment anxiety just kill me pls : )
> 
> i swear being a high-functioning asperger's person and being squeezed between chairs really suck.. can i just get sick money or a job i can do but yeah either ain't happening LOL : )))))



I’m in the same boat and I have asperger’s.  My problem is also the fact that I can’t do anything that any of the jobs require me like heavy lifting cleaning or food related since the smells make me nauseous and even seeing gum or spills of any type disgusts me. I’ve tried medical billing and have taken all the classes just no certification since it’s too expensive. I can’t drive either (i have a license but still scared to drive because of past accidents and no confidence in not getting lost). I also have social anxiety and can’t come up with answers to questions in even a few minutes.

I hope things work out for you. :/ It sucks not having money or a job. Sorry if this isn’t much help but I just wanted to let you know I’m in the same boat.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m in the same boat and I have asperger’s.  My problem is also the fact that I can’t do anything that any of the jobs require me like heavy lifting cleaning or food related since the smells make me nauseous and even seeing gum or spills of any type disgusts me. I’ve tried medical billing and have taken all the classes just no certification since it’s too expensive. I can’t drive either (i have a license but still scared to drive because of past accidents and no confidence in not getting lost). I also have social anxiety and can’t come up with answers to questions in even a few minutes.
> 
> I hope things work out for you. :/ It sucks not having money or a job. Sorry if this isn’t much help but I just wanted to let you know I’m in the same boat.


Heyy! Of course it's helps, it's always good to talk to people in the same boat and to be honest it's a nice change from all those overly positive parents and people who basically force you to try. Ugh.

Yeah, I could probably have a job, but it would require some adjustments that are probably too "minor" to be considered that you would need help for (aka. crystal clear instructions, routines, not skipping to tell you anything, from how to fill in attendance to the final day etc.) because people never told me about that stuff how it's done. I tried applying for a regular job once but the employer was really fake and not serious so yeah no lol. And yeah I can't get sick money either cause "lol try for jobs and also u had a couple so **** you" basically when you try apply for it.

I dunno if I could even cook since that'd be a bit stressy but yeah I couldn't do heavy lifting or stressful jobs. And yeah no driving here either, I tried once but it's too much to keep track of tbf.

The job I had before I got unemployed was a good level of stress and good routines etc. but yeah it was just luck it fitted me so well..


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 28, 2020)

I've been extremely irritable all day and I hate it ://


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 28, 2020)

I hate when someone talks about their problem and I (or anyone with introversion/autism/etc) talk about an experience I had that was similar and it's viewed by that person as a "competition of dialogue." like no, it's basically a way for us to put into words the high level of sympathy/empathy we feel for you. we're not trying to make your problem any less valid than it is. people who see that as a challenge and think that "oh they're making it to be all about themselves and not listening to me" are just being ridiculous and ignorant.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate when someone talks about their problem and I (or anyone with introversion/autism/etc) talk about an experience I had that was similar and it's viewed by that person as a "competition of dialogue." like no, it's basically a way for us to put into words the high level of sympathy/empathy we feel for you. we're not trying to make your problem any less valid than it is. people who see that as a challenge and think that "oh they're making it to be all about themselves and not listening to me" are just being ridiculous and ignorant.


Ugh yes i hate this so much, or when people casually compete about whose experience is the worst etc.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 28, 2020)

It hurts my heart to see how many people are going through so much. My heart goes out to everyone here in a big way in this thread. If I hit like, it simply means I sympathize/empathize very much with your situation and am trying to show support and that you're not alone. I just wanted to say so.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 28, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> It hurts my heart to see how many people are going through so much. My heart goes out to everyone here in a big way in this thread. If I hit like, it simply means I sympathize/empathize very much with your situation and am trying to show support and that you're not alone. I just wanted to say so.


Same here, I just like pretty much every post here to support people ^^; I always hope that it doesn’t come off as creepy lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 28, 2020)

my ADD is being especially rude to me today. of all days, it had to be a day when I've got like 7 assignments to do.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

Really worried about my best friend...


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 28, 2020)

can anxiety just go die or something, i’m so tired of thissss
also idk if my parents and friends would accept me if i came out as pan so that’s fun right??? no


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

My dad is annoying


----------



## Antonio (Sep 28, 2020)

My left butt cheek hurts and idk why ;-;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 28, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> well, think about you hopefully don't have to deal with your wack family if you actually get away from there. hope u can go back to college campus soon btw.



Well now that you mention it, that's a pretty damn good one right there. ;3 Thanks dude ❤



Alek said:


> My left butt cheek hurts and idk why ;-;



hope your asscheek feels better alek sending lots of love


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2020)

my father turns 51 in january and he is the absolute _worst_ and the most childish pos i’ve ever met. he really just got angry with me because my cat wanted to cuddle with me while i was in his room like?? it’s not my fault she wants attention you jackass :/


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> Same here, I just like pretty much every post here to support people ^^; I always hope that it doesn’t come off as creepy lol



Nope! If it does, then my liking so many posts is creepy as well. I appreciate the support and I’m sure everyone who has posted here understand that that is why you liked the post.  Thanks! I mean it.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020



xara said:


> my father turns 51 in january and he is the absolute _worst_ and the most childish pos i’ve ever met. he really just got angry with me because my cat wanted to cuddle with me while i was in his room like?? it’s not my fault she wants attention you jackass :/



I can soooo relate to this. My dad has svere anxiety (he is 70ish) and probably dementia too but he blames me and my mom for it and lies to the doctor when we finally got him to go (and he never took the medicine anyways). Whenever we don’t understand something he says, he doesn’t understand what we say, or our tone of voice sounds slightly irritated, he goes ballistic (he kinda reminds me of my ex who had ptsd).

I rarely come out of my room more so now because we’re not talking ever since he read all my messages to my mom about him. 

I’m sorry you have to deal with that :/. Since I’m not sure how to deal with it myself, I am not sure what to suggest. Just know you’re not at fault regardless of what he says , At least you have a cat that understands and wants to cuddle with you. ^.^ Cats are the best.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

I have beaten the invasion in optc once in the game i am playing but have spent over 2k stamina and cannot beat it since my brain process is slow (took a test at my psychiatrist over a year ago and that is pretty much what it said) and i suck at tap timing. really silly concern; just need to vent since idk what to do lol.


----------



## Clock (Sep 28, 2020)

Can I please not wake up around 5 anymore? I want to wake up at 6...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can I please not wake up around 5 anymore? I want to wake up at 6...


Maybe go to sleep a bit later?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 28, 2020)

I’m currently signing up for Facebook for the first time ever. I’m not big fan of social media and I’ve been pretty proud of the fact that I didn’t have one. Now I need one for a class rip.
People on here probably can’t tell, but I’m painfully shy and it’s been hard adjusting to classes again. I feel like if I reach out to someone it’s a massively huge effort for me and then I over analyze it to death. I end up playing hot and cold if I can’t get a read on someone.


----------



## Clock (Sep 28, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Maybe go to sleep a bit later?


I've been sleeping at quarter to 10 or really close to 10 lately, apparently, even though its supposed to be 9:30....
I just want to get 8 hours, not 7...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 28, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> hope your asscheek feels better alek sending lots of love


well I was sad but then i read this and it cured my depression, thank you


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I’m currently signing up for Facebook for the first time ever. I’m not big fan of social media and I’ve been pretty proud of the fact that I didn’t have one. Now I need one for a class rip.
> People on here probably can’t tell, but I’m painfully shy and it’s been hard adjusting to classes again. I feel like if I reach out to someone it’s a massively huge effort for me and then I over analyze it to death. I end up playing hot and cold if I can’t get a read on someone.



Good luck! That really sucks that they’re making you sign up to it :/. I never liked Facebook and have considered deleting mine if it weren’t for the fact there are some people that I have no other means of contacting. 

I feel ya. I’ve been there. :/ I am really shy as well so I can so relate to that feeling. Do the best that you can and hang in there (I know easier said than done ><)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 28, 2020)

Something a family member said to me hurts a lot more than they think.


Nobody in this house understands how I ever feel and of course I don't like talking about it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm being punished for being an introvert (I live with ambiverts/extroverts and am the only introvert in my family)
I can't change that about myself. It's just who I am.

What makes it worse is that if I came out to everyone i'd be punished for that too.
but i might do it as an excuse to run away


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2020)

..


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 29, 2020)

Shower farts.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2020)

Spoiler: idk memories ig



I left this one website years ago because of how toxic the community was, and how some people were treating others like me. I just remembered it bc something triggered me LOL

I remember ranting one time about how unapproving my dad was about me having a boyfriend despite both of us being in our 20s already. I said "I hate our conservative culture" and some ******* decided to comment on my rant saying how that culture wasn't his or anyone else's fault. I was so confused why he was inserting himself into my personal narrative until he said I couldn't use the pronoun "our" because he said it felt like I was blaming other people. I was like, what??? When I said "our" I meant mine and my family's??? The person didn't understand me at ALL and continued to flame me about whatever nonsense to the point that I just deleted my post bc it didn't feel like a safe space to rant anymore lol. I've reported this guy many times bc he always likes starting fights and I don't recall him being given any warning.

Another was the time I got flamed for liking Taylor Swift. It was obvious a lot of people were simply joining the "I hate TS" bandwagon and made sure to shame people who were fans. I believe even one admin of the site joined the bandwagon and shamed me (they didn't specifically mention me, but the wording of their response seemed like it was directed towards my comment, and they replied to the post after me). I don't mind people not liking TS for whatever reason, but I expected the admin to be more mature about it, at least. Holy ****.

Kind of glad I left that website. Some people there are also insensitive as hell (one person who flamed me had in his profile "I like jokes, if you're offended by my jokes then that's your problem"), sexist, homophobic, discriminating, or just downright not respectful of other's safe spaces.



oh also im in a constant state of anxiety atm over all the deadlines : ) acads, work, org lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2020)

gonna have phone meeting today with job agency and stuff and im just praying i get that 1/100 nice person who actually have a degree in like psychology rather than architecture or fast food lolllll....


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 29, 2020)

I disappeared from the forums for a little bit, near the end of the fair and I got three people asking if they could have my left over tickets-
I now feel terrible lmao. I hope they got the tickets they were after


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> I disappeared from the forums for a little bit, near the end of the fair and I got three people asking if they could have my left over tickets-
> I now feel terrible lmao. I hope they got the tickets they were after


Please don't feel bad. Tickets were non-transferrable, so there is nothing you could have done.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

B r u h
one of my friends told one of my other "friends" about what happened to my leg (My knee dislocated and I had to go to the hospital in an ambulance and now I have a cast thing on my leg and I have to walk with crutches) and he said it was _*karma

KARMA FOR WHAT???*_


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> B r u h
> one of my friends told one of my other "friends" about what happened to my leg (My knee dislocated and I had to go to the hospital in an ambulance and now I have a cast thing on my leg and I have to walk with crutches) and he said it was _*karma
> 
> KARMA FOR WHAT???*_


This person isn't a real friend. No one who actually cares for you would actually want for you—or think you deserved—to get hurt. Best thing to do would be to drop contact with this person. You shouldn't keep toxic people like this in your life.

Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This person isn't a real friend. No one who actually cares for you would actually want for you—or think you deserved—to get hurt. Best thing to do would be to drop contact with this person. You shouldn't keep toxic people like this in your life.
> 
> Praying for a quick recovery.


Exactly, I'm never talking to them again because they were a jerk before this anyway

And thank you :')


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 29, 2020)

I haven’t heard from a friend in awhile and it’s not usually like them. I hope I didn’t do anything to upset them because it wasn’t on purpose


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 29, 2020)

there’s someone i need to get out of my life but my mom won’t let me. kinda odd considering that i have other friends that acted the same and she didn’t care that i dropped contact with them?

maybe it’s because the moms are friends, but does that really matter honestly


----------



## xara (Sep 29, 2020)

i can’t even begin to explain how i feel right now. im so angry. im so sad. this isn’t much of a family at all and i don’t think it ever was. this always ends the same way; me crying in my bedroom and them going on about their business. they apologize for upsetting me only to repeat the cycle the next day. i just wanted to do my schoolwork but now i’ve been shoved into that dark corner of my mind again and i know i can’t go to my lesson like this. i just want to go to sleep and never wake up. _anything_ would feel better than this


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> B r u h
> one of my friends told one of my other "friends" about what happened to my leg (My knee dislocated and I had to go to the hospital in an ambulance and now I have a cast thing on my leg and I have to walk with crutches) and he said it was _*karma
> 
> KARMA FOR WHAT???*_


bruh what

I had a very similar injury back in late Dec 2017 where I dislocated my patella on my left knee, and I had to wear a brace and walk on crutches. that was probably one of the hardest things I've been through. I'll be praying for your recovery! ♡

but fr though thats just terrible. people like that dont deserve to be "friends" with you.

------------------------
I'm so tired of dealing with all this ESA paperwork bull****. so tired of it. just let me bring my dog to my dorm. why does it have to be this damn hard.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 29, 2020)

xara said:


> i can’t even begin to explain how i feel right now. im so angry. im so sad. this isn’t much of a family at all and i don’t think it ever was. this always ends the same way; me crying in my bedroom and them going on about their business. they apologize for upsetting me only to repeat the cycle the next day. i just wanted to do my schoolwork but now i’ve been shoved into that dark corner of my mind again and i know i can’t go to my lesson like this. i just want to go to sleep and never wake up. _anything_ would feel better than this


I’m so sorry your family, instead of building you up, is tearing you down . You’re not alone when you’re on the forum, bby. Just know there are people who can encourage and support you, who can be your family when your own family can’t.

My mom is very similar—she’ll say rude and hurtful things, then either apologize or go into self-pity mode where she complains that she can never do anything right. It’s draining and I can’t wait until my bf and I are married and I’m moved out of my house.

When times like this happen to you, I want to encourage you to read some poetry or fiction, or maybe sketch while listening to music. Don’t try to focus on school or homework right away if it’s stressing you out after having to deal with familial issues. Go back to it when you can and spend some time—even if it’s only 30 minutes—working on it. You’ll feel a little better that you progressed somewhat despite your situation. And remember, there are people who love you and are more than happy to talk or listen.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 29, 2020)

xara said:


> snip


Sorry you’re going through this. You’re such a kind person on the forum. Can’t think of any other way to cheer you up other than to send you virtual bunny hugs. (Ignore the fact that I’m in my pjs. Online classes lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2020)

Was supposed to have a phone meeting with the job agency here so I can apply for unemployment money and get some help hopefully... I ticked the 3-4 pm box when they should call me. They close phone meetings at 5 pm and guess what I sat and waited 2 hours for nothing, they didn't call and didn't bother to like, send me a message they were busy or stuff. Wow, kms.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 29, 2020)

Tired of covering for my coworker's mistakes and laziness. Stuff that should be done in 2 days hasn't been addressed sometimes in weekly increments. I really want to avoid getting people in trouble, but it's gotten to a point I might have to say something. All this extra work and trying to cover for her is too much on top of my existing stuff. I think she's gotten a bit too comfortable working from home and doesn't do her work like she should.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

xara said:


> i can’t even begin to explain how i feel right now. im so angry. im so sad. this isn’t much of a family at all and i don’t think it ever was. this always ends the same way; me crying in my bedroom and them going on about their business. they apologize for upsetting me only to repeat the cycle the next day. i just wanted to do my schoolwork but now i’ve been shoved into that dark corner of my mind again and i know i can’t go to my lesson like this. i just want to go to sleep and never wake up. _anything_ would feel better than this



Hey there, Xara.  I’m sorry you’re having to go through this and it seems really difficult.  I can kind of relate with having some issues with my family right now.  Like others have said already, we here at TBT are here for you and want only the best for you.  I know I want you to be happy, so when this happens it breaks my heart too.  If you ever need someone to rely on or someone to vent to, just ask any of us here.  I’m sure we would be happy to listen.


----------



## oak (Sep 29, 2020)

I paid all my bills on time with spending money to spare and I'm still anxious for some reason. What more do you want from me anxiety? I'm being a responsible adult gawd.

Last year during fall whenever I felt anxious I would buy a carving pumpkin from the store and it would make me feel better (don't judge me pls lmao) and we ended up with over a dozen pumpkins on the steps out front of the house. Is the same thing gonna happen this year? I already saw them for sale at the store lmao


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> B r u h
> one of my friends told one of my other "friends" about what happened to my leg (My knee dislocated and I had to go to the hospital in an ambulance and now I have a cast thing on my leg and I have to walk with crutches) and he said it was _*karma
> 
> KARMA FOR WHAT???*_



Wow!  I’m so sorry that that happened. I’ve stopped talking to one person who used to be my friend partially because when I told him about one of my cats dying, he said she never came out anyways when he visited. And i’ve told him how many times I had anxiety and warned him when I was snippy (like a few months after my aunt was murdered and I was anxious about leaving home to go to funeral and about leaving home to go to my sister’s for christmas) and then he acts like I have the problem when I snapped at him because he didn’t listen? yeah... I thought this was bad, but wow, seriously, that is the worst.  You deserve better than that. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Sending you many well wishes your way.


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 29, 2020)

i think im giving myself ear damage by listening to music so much
i already cant hear out of one ear and music is like the one thing that makes me relaxed


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> i think im giving myself ear damage by listening to music so much
> i already cant hear out of one ear and music is like the one thing that makes me relaxed


If you don't want to cut down on music then lower the volume. It'll help in the long-term.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

oak said:


> I paid all my bills on time with spending money to spare and I'm still anxious for some reason. What more do you want from me anxiety? I'm being a responsible adult gawd.
> 
> Last year during fall whenever I felt anxious I would buy a carving pumpkin from the store and it would make me feel better (don't judge me pls lmao) and we ended up with over a dozen pumpkins on the steps out front of the house. Is the same thing gonna happen this year? I already saw them for sale at the store lmao



Aw.  Anxiety is not easy. That is really an interesting way to cope ; nothing to be embarrassed about (and I wouldn’t judge you anyways). Hang in there. Anxiety is not easy and even with medicine, there are times I feel like there is a limit to how much something can help me cope. If you ever want to chat when you’re feeling anxious, feel free to dm me . I have anxiety too so I can relate and would be happy to help you (and even if I didn’t have anxiety, I’d still be here if you need me).


xara said:


> i can’t even begin to explain how i feel right now. im so angry. im so sad. this isn’t much of a family at all and i don’t think it ever was. this always ends the same way; me crying in my bedroom and them going on about their business. they apologize for upsetting me only to repeat the cycle the next day. i just wanted to do my schoolwork but now i’ve been shoved into that dark corner of my mind again and i know i can’t go to my lesson like this. i just want to go to sleep and never wake up. _anything_ would feel better than this



 I’m sorry. Please though don’t wish to never wake up; I can relate to that feeling though. Still, that makes me extremely sad since you are seriously a super nice, cool, wonderful person. Even if your family doesn’t see the positives in you, a lot of us do on TBT. I know I do and I know there are people that you’ll meet some day that will say the same thing. I wish I could help you cope with that situation better. 

Here’s a picture of one of my cats; she and I send you lots of positive vibes and well wishes towards your way:


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Wow!  I’m so sorry that that happened. I’ve stopped talking to one person who used to be my friend partially because when I told him about one of my cats dying, he said she never came out anyways when he visited. And i’ve told him how many times I had anxiety and warned him when I was snippy (like a few months after my aunt was murdered and I was anxious about leaving home to go to funeral and about leaving home to go to my sister’s for christmas) and then he acts like I have the problem when I snapped at him because he didn’t listen? yeah... I thought this was bad, but wow, seriously, that is the worst.  You deserve better than that. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Sending you many well wishes your way.


man that sounds terrible.. sucks how awful people can be sometimes
and thank you ;;


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I haven’t heard from a friend in awhile and it’s not usually like them. I hope I didn’t do anything to upset them because it wasn’t on purpose



I hope you hear from them soon. I have a friend who used to talk to me every day but has stopped and that made me worry awhile too. Now I realize he’s too busy playing video games lol or watching anime, and since we’re just friends, he doesn’t feel the need to talk all the time.  

I’m sure you did nothing wrong, but I worry all the time the same thing that you’re worrying about and it’s not easy convincing yourself that you did nothing wrong. I hope you can reach them somehow or they contact you soon. I’m really sorry that you’re experiencing this anxiety .


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2020)

I had a good idea for a GIF avatar but every time I try to upload it it gets all messed up, I don't have any other avatar ideas so now idk what to do 
(I found one with some boos, this will do for now)

also homework is literally the worst. can't I just go to bed and not worry about it?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you hear from them soon. I have a friend who used to talk to me every day but has stopped and that made me worry awhile too. Now I realize he’s too busy playing video games lol or watching anime, and since we’re just friends, he doesn’t feel the need to talk all the time.
> 
> I’m sure you did nothing wrong, but I worry all the time the same thing that you’re worrying about and it’s not easy convincing yourself that you did nothing wrong. I hope you can reach them somehow or they contact you soon. I’m really sorry that you’re experiencing this anxiety .


I was going to ask if we have the same friend, but it doesn’t sound like them lol.
They’re fine just doing homework like I should be doing  Thank you, that’s kind of you.


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 29, 2020)

I wish I could be a better sibling


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

I feel bad that I got so angry in the thread about the posters disappearing from our catalogue, though I am still incredibly ticked off. Sorry anyone that saw my posts :/. I just think if it isn’t a bug, that it is extremely scummy of the company to do that.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

It bothers me when my friends aren’t doing well.  I don’t care if I’m beaten down, tired, hurt, or sad.  When my friends aren’t doing well I‘m still there for them.  If I can still move, if I can still talk, then I’ll be there for them.  Their pain is my pain, and that is what is currently bothering me.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I wish I could be a better sibling



I hear you; I can relate so much. I always felt that way and like I could be a better daughter & person. :/ I’m sorry that you feel this way. I want to tell you to have more faith in yourself and not to be so hard on yourself, but since I’m feeling the same, I know that’s easier said than done. I hope things will work out for you and you feel better soon .


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> B r u h
> one of my friends told one of my other "friends" about what happened to my leg (My knee dislocated and I had to go to the hospital in an ambulance and now I have a cast thing on my leg and I have to walk with crutches) and he said it was _*karma
> 
> KARMA FOR WHAT???*_


this person now says he hopes my leg gets infected : ) lovely


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I hear you; I can relate so much. I always felt that way and like I could be a better daughter & person. :/ I’m sorry that you feel this way. I want to tell you to have more faith in yourself and not to be so hard on yourself, but since I’m feeling the same, I know that’s easier said than done. I hope things will work out for you and you feel better soon .


Thank you for the reply! On my end, not everything is easy. It’s easy to feel responsible when you’re the eldest sibling and daughter as so much is expected from you. There has been rough patches here and there, but I think that everything will turn out alright in the end. It’s nice knowing that I’m not the only who who feels this way. I hope things will work better for you too, from one daughter to the next.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

I’m currently crying pretty badly.  I don’t know what I was saying in my previous post.  I’m not even a good friend to my friends.  I’m a loser.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

Some chic from middle school is still a spotlight stealer and I just--
I can go off about how she gave me freaking depression but I won't. I'm just going to join the tennis team to prove a point.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Midoriya said:


> I’m currently crying pretty badly.  I don’t know what I was saying in my previous post.  I’m not even a good friend to my friends.  I’m a loser.


same here. on top of that my friends _always _call me small when referring to me. really sucks ;v;


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I’m currently crying pretty badly.  I don’t know what I was saying in my previous post.  I’m not even a good friend to my friends.  I’m a loser.



 I don’t know what happened, but I’m really sorry to hear that. I won’t press you for details, but I just want to tell you from a stranger’s perspective that you seem like you would really be a good friend since I’ve seen you be really kind to people no matter how small their problem is here. I know I’m not seeing the full picture or any of it, but I just wanted to share you again the impression you give me. I understand though, it is hard to believe that even if friends tell you that. I go through that all the time and I don’t have a lot of friends (offline friends). Sorry for butting in again. I’m just concerned. Hang in there. If you ever want to chat about it, feel free. sending you well wishes your way


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I don’t know what happened, but I’m really sorry to hear that. I won’t press you for details, but I just want to tell you from a stranger’s perspective that you seem like you would really be a good friend since I’ve seen you be really kind to people no matter how small their problem is here. I know I’m not seeing the full picture or any of it, but I just wanted to share you again the impression you give me. I understand though, it is hard to believe that even if friends tell you that. I go through that all the time and I don’t have a lot of friends (offline friends). Sorry for butting in again. I’m just concerned. Hang in there. If you ever want to chat about it, feel free. sending you well wishes your way



Thank you.  I’ve been crying for the past ten to twenty minutes now.  This is all just kind of my fault.  Thank you so much.  </3


----------



## Neb (Sep 30, 2020)

My mental health is so fragile. There are only six things that keep me going. My online friends, my career idea, traveling (in the future), entertainment, my pets, and my family. If any of those things went away I’d be an absolute wreck.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 30, 2020)

Trying to keep my heart rate down. Stupidity seems to piss me off. I should get offline for a bit then.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

I tried to continue playing the game, but this whole thing with the posters seriously ruined my mood :/; I can’t focus on the game. I am seriously disappointed with the company.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I tried to continue playing the game, but this whole thing with the posters seriously ruined my mood :/; I can’t focus on the game. I am seriously disappointed with the company.


Same. I spent awhile trading for those posters and then moved to a new Island recently and had to reorder them all. My friend was kind enough to help me order them all too. Kind of sad


----------



## samsquared (Sep 30, 2020)

i came in here to say i was shocked people were trashing best boy sugawara on twitter, but it feels petty now reading everyone’s emotional and vulnerable posts.
I’m not great at comforting people and I’m so sorry for that. I wish I knew what to say in times like this- I want you to feel better but I know you have to be present in your emotions & it’s not magic... Everyone in this thread, just remember that you are loved and wanted. You are worthy of love and acceptance. If maybe right now you’re not getting the treatment you deserve, someday, you will meet someone will appreciate you and all the love you have to give, who will treasure what you bring to the world & treat you like the special and important person you are...! I’m not sure what else to say but that I’ve been where you’ve been and it’s so horrible so I hope... you get a good night’s sleep & wake up feeling a little bit better

(i didnt QT anyone cuz I’ve been made aware recently it can trigger some people’s anxiety to be QT’d by a stranger so I hope this message reaches whoever needs it)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I tried to continue playing the game, but this whole thing with the posters seriously ruined my mood :/; I can’t focus on the game. I am seriously disappointed with the company.


I have some cards, I can help.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have some cards, I can help.



Thank you so much for the offer ; I already have all the posters. I’m just bummed that I can no longer help people by letting them catalogue my posters. And if I want more of the ones I’m missing a card for, then I’m out of luck.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 30, 2020)

LOLOLOL!!! I wanna' cry but I gotta' laugh. Can someone please stop the world now? I'd like to get off.

Edited for some slang I was totally unaware was offensive! I am so so sorry. I'm old and out of touch so I had no clue. Many apologies if anyone was offended! ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

i dont wanna know what a lollerskater is now lol

also manage to re-schedule the meeting to friday 1 pm which is like, yeah man i hope they call not gonna wait until 8th at 9 am looool


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 30, 2020)

Spoiler



I watch anime or read manga to get away from work or academics and to see my professor add Cells At Work snippets in our immunology lecture................. i cannot for my life take this seriously
I'd think "oh okay she mentioned Cells At Work in the introduction that's cool, probably just a one-time thing" but man she's inserted the characters onto every slide ;;;;; i get how it can be amusing to the fans and there's nothing wrong with that but man i am out of focus rn

feel like i should add an edit but I have nothing against the anime itself or the fans!! im just used to seeing/visualizing the cells as is (I've been through a lot of immuno classes before so it's just my mind's permanent wiring) so seeing each of the cells with a respective anime character threw me off a bit, but thats just me ^^; if you visualize better this way then thats totally cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay that sounds a biiit unprofessional.. i mean unless it was a direct thing that had to do how it's depicted in anime just no lol


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i dont wanna know what a lollerskater is now lol


It's not a verb it's an oooold internet expression meant to just make LOL more interesting. Same with ROFL. I'm old! xD

@skarmoury , I'm sorry to hear that. I can understand where you're coming from. Maybe they're trying to be cool or make things fun? Maybe they're being lazy? One can only speculate, but I do hope your class gets better regarding this issue. I love that manga and anime as well, though, its awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> It's not a verb it's an oooold internet expression meant to just make LOL more interesting. Same with ROFL. I'm old xD sorry!


yeah i heard of roflcopter and people using that as pronoun so i thought it was something like that LOL. Yeah I'm old too but I try to avoid certain things lmao


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah i heard of roflcopter and people using that as pronoun so i thought it was something like that LOL. Yeah I'm old too but I try to avoid certain things lmao


As a pronoun? I'd never heard of that before. I thought it was a noun. My bad! Sorry if these terms had or have other meanings I'm unfamiliar with as I'm not "hip" to all the slang that young people use nowadays lol xD It's all good! You're old too? I had no idea! lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> As a pronoun? I'd never heard of that before. I thought it was a noun. My bad! Sorry if these terms had or have other meanings I'm unfamiliar with as I'm not "hip" to all the slang that young people use nowadays lol xD It's all good! You're old too? I had no idea! lol


yeah or rather attack chopper or stuff but yeah some did. i suppose they were making fun of lgbtq+ people or stuff but yeah. i've seen the animation of roflcopter so figured it was such

i'm the same way, dw i have to google like 80% of what my online friends use LOL yeah im 28!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah or rather attack chopper or stuff but yeah some did. i suppose they were making fun of lgbtq+ people or stuff but yeah. i've seen the animation of roflcopter so figured it was such
> 
> i'm the same way, dw i have to google like 80% of what my online friends use LOL yeah im 28!


Seriously!?? Oh gosh, I am so sorry. I've never seen anything like that! I'm ignorant about a lot of that sort of thing, many apologies as that was not at ALL what I was thinking. I just was trying to express how silly and pointless some things can be and how funny it is in an ironic way. Again, many apologies if I offended anyone as that was the last thing from my mind o__o! Yikes! Thank you for this information! I will edit my post just in case <3

Ah, I see. I didn't know you were 28, cool!   (Wait, is cool still ok? I hope so! lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Seriously!?? Oh gosh, I am so sorry. I've never seen anything like that! I'm ignorant about a lot of that sort of thing, many apologies as that was not at ALL what I was thinking. I just was trying to express how silly and pointless some things can be and how funny it is in an ironic way. Again, many apologies if I offended anyone as that was the last thing from my mind o__o! Yikes! Thank you for this information! I will edit my post just in case <3
> 
> Ah, I see. I didn't know you were 28, cool!   (Wait, is cool still ok? I hope so! lol)


it's alright, they are two different things really (attack chopper vs actual gif) but i thought the latter was some weird stuff of the same kind, i google the gif and i see it's not, no need and i apologize as well.  and yeah they are definitely pointless gifs like.. okay why is a dumb coded thing a big hit lol. (google like attack chopper pronoun if you're interested lol) and yeah more like making fun of ppl who identified as like carself, chopperself and stuff

ahha yeah cool is alright lmao


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> it's alright, they are two different things really (attack chopper vs actual gif) but i thought the latter was some weird stuff of the same kind, i google the gif and i see it's not, no need and i apologize as well. and yeah they are definitely pointless gifs like.. okay why is a dumb coded thing a big hit lol. (google like attack chopper pronoun if you're interested lol)
> 
> ahha yeah cool is alright lmao


I never saw any gif or image of anything like that before. I just heard it a lot online for anytime anything was funny, but I don't want to take any chances! Thank you for this information, I appreciate it! Ok, back to silent support mode. Apologies for throwing this thread off! *shushes*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I never saw any gif or image of anything in my life. I just heard it a lot online for anytime anything was funny, but I don't want to take any chances! Thank you for this information, I appreciate it! Ok, back to silent support mode. Apologies for throwing this thread off! *shushes*


Nooo don't feel sorry it was my fault lol. I've seen one gif but not the other so I kinda thought of that immediately cause a lot of absurdist stuff with that is floating around.

Don't feel bad it was my fault my best person.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

^^also apologies for arguing it was a misunderstanding and all sorted and won't happen again^^

anyways, why is Hair impossible to find on dvd like, second hand or new lol... i want it. also single crochet needles are expensive


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Sorry for a lil rant I have no friends 



The shop I work for only has 3 paid staff (which includes me) and both of my managers are currently off for a couple of weeks due to personal and injury reasons which leaves me on my own and I’m no where near trained to be a manager so I haven’t got the foggiest of ideas what I’m doing. With that I’m grateful for the extra shifts as trying to move but I’ve barely seen my s/o considering we live with each other.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 30, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> It's not a verb it's an oooold internet expression meant to just make LOL more interesting. Same with ROFL. I'm old! xD
> 
> @skarmoury , I'm sorry to hear that. I can understand where you're coming from. Maybe they're trying to be cool or make things fun? Maybe they're being lazy? One can only speculate, but I do hope your class gets better regarding this issue. I love that manga and anime as well, though, its awesome!


I just think they were trying to make the class more fun! It really isn't a big issue heh, I feel it's just my personal preference with the way I want my academics and leisure stuff separated. When I study immuno I always have the actual cells in mind, so seeing the animated characters side by side instead of just the cell pictures threw my mind off a bit lol, but I adjusted to it pretty quickly so it's cool. I understand that some students visualize concepts better this way and there's nothing wrong with that. 

I saw some of my classmates like the way it was handled bc they love the anime too, so I'm happy for them nonetheless!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

I was hoping I’d feel better once I went to sleep, but just saw a thread about the posters again and now I’m super pissed again. oof. >< Sorry for being a broken record :/; just put a lot of work ordering those posters and setting it up so people could catalogue them for free. And as a completionist, seeing my catalogue missing ones I have and not being able to order any again if I wanted another copy, really bothers me.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020

No response is needed. I just really needed to vent somewhere.


----------



## pochy (Sep 30, 2020)

i'm in bed shivering and sneezing with a raw throat and. my first day of uni starts tomorrow what do i dooo
and its not even online classes,, i have to be there, physically


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2020)

Wow, I was really upset yesterday and only certain people were there to comfort me.  I guess I know who my true friends are now.

And as harsh as it may sound, I don’t think I’ll ever meet people in real life who will truly appreciate me unless I move to a different state or country.  I have one best friend of nine years in real life who is too busy to hangout, and no one else.

Being stuck in this state and being raised the way I was both suck.  I don’t care if I have many blessings, it hasn’t allowed me to grow the way I should have grown.

/endofrant


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

wow didn't think it would be this hard to find good tutorial for single needle crochet/chain stitches like can you... show how to actually do a chain stitch and not hide it/explain for experienced people :/


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 30, 2020)

why do i like a person who is literally so passive-aggressive;;

i literally think about them so much and ah- they just are a bit mentally draining but i can’t help thinking about them haha what is wrong with me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> why do i like a person who is literally so passive-aggressive;;
> 
> i literally think about them so much and ah- they just are a bit mentally draining but i can’t help thinking about them haha what is wrong with me


if it helps i've done that too ugh. nothing wrong i think it's just a too easy thing to do..

also gonna flip thru some videos to see if i can find a tutorial, either im dumb or they show bad cant tell


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> if it helps i've done that too ugh. nothing wrong i think it's just a too easy thing to do..



that does help, thank you <3


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 30, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> snip


I’m sorry you’re going through all that. I can relate I make friends pretty slowly irl. My best friend is actively trying to move away as we speak and it really hurts. My roommates are still around, but it’s not the same because I don’t connect with them in the same way. I hope you can feel better soon, this year has been just awful. My Dms are open if you ever need to talk.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 30, 2020)

Well I sure am in a bit of a pickle 
Whoops
This is gonna be an expensive mistake


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Well I sure am in a bit of a pickle
> Whoops
> This is gonna be an expensive mistake


What happened?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I’m sorry you’re going through all that. I can relate I make friends pretty slowly irl. My best friend is actively trying to move away as we speak and it really hurts. My roommates are still around, but it’s not the same because I don’t connect with them in the same way. I hope you can feel better soon, this year has been just awful. My Dms are open if you ever need to talk.



Thank you, Renee.  I really appreciate that.  Yeah, it’s difficult.  And I realize my last post can come off as a bit rude or w/e, but it’s the truth.  I would absolutely love to be better friends with you and will take you up on that DM offer after I finish work for the day.  I hope you feel better soon too.   

Speaking of work, I really am not looking forward to doing these calls... but that’s unrelated, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

man can someone write a crochet guide for aspergers ppl im giving up lmao


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 30, 2020)

I just feel like I'm drowning at work at this point. The last few weeks have really taken their toll on me mentally. Today is another hellish day and now I'm stuck devoting part of my day to training someone. It just feels like it's never ending. I accidentally skipped my second 15 minute break training the person and I am just so frustrated.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 30, 2020)

out of pettiness and love for best boy, i'm about to change my entire internet presence to be sugawara/hq themed instead of kagome/inuyahsa themed & i'm NOT sorry- both hq s4 & yashahime r coming out this week so im just a disaster

i'm actively avoiding doing work right now too because i'm 1. stressed out cuz i'm moving in 2 days 2. brain preoccupied with thoughts about 100 other things, including how much more i want to play mario than do any work 3. i have no idea what im gonna eat tonight thanks to #1
i just need to do my job but i can't i absolutely cannot focus and its literally.... so bad


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

in wind ensemble rehearsal and our group keeps slowing down the tempo a lot and it's very aggravating -__-


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Wow, I was really upset yesterday and only certain people were there to comfort me.  I guess I know who my true friends are now.
> 
> And as harsh as it may sound, I don’t think I’ll ever meet people in real life who will truly appreciate me unless I move to a different state or country.  I have one best friend of nine years in real life who is too busy to hangout, and no one else.
> 
> ...



I hope you’re feeling better today. Sorry if I wasn’t much help. I have good friends but I can still relate to your feelings. It took me so long to find them and even now I have doubts about myself being a good friend especially since I let little things like the fact people not surprising everyone in the group with a game console or bundle like they did with someone else in the group or a surprise party (i don’t want many games fortunately but would’ve love if everyone in the group got the same treatment). And when i state my opinion about something, i always feel like i am looked at strangely even by my good friends or they don’t understand. :/


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you’re feeling better today. Sorry if I wasn’t much help. I have good friends but I can still relate to your feelings. It took me so long to find them and even now I have doubts about myself being a good friend especially since I let little things like the fact people not surprising everyone in the group with a game console or bundle like they did with someone else in the group or a surprise party (i don’t want many games fortunately but would’ve love if everyone in the group got the same treatment). And when i state my opinion about something, i always feel like i am looked at strangely even by my good friends or they don’t understand. :/



Hey, I’m doing better now.  Thank you for your words.  I’m just going to be extra cautious about who I befriend from now on as I’m done dealing with that type of situation.  It has happened three times now in the past and I’m sick of it.  Putting my foot down there, so we’re all good.  c:


----------



## oak (Sep 30, 2020)

I was just about to wash the blue hair dye out of my hair and the landlord shows up to fix the dryer with no warning. I thought a real handy man was gonna take a look at it cause the dryer smells like fire when you turn it on but he insist he can fix it himself even though he has no handy skills at all. And he already tried to fix it this month and I still refused to use it. The tubing on the back was not properly attached. Why can't some guys just admit they can't fix everything. Call a professional pls lmao. 

Now I gotta wait till he leaves to take a shower and there's blue streaks running down my face from nervous sweat. My skin is gonna be dyed so blue lmao


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

Real life issues are bothering me


----------



## xara (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I was hoping I’d feel better once I went to sleep, but just saw a thread about the posters again and now I’m super pissed again. oof. >< Sorry for being a broken record :/; just put a lot of work ordering those posters and setting it up so people could catalogue them for free. And as a completionist, seeing my catalogue missing ones I have and not being able to order any again if I wanted another copy, really bothers me.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> No response is needed. I just really needed to vent somewhere.



i know you said no response was needed but you were the first person i thought of when i found out about the posters. you put so much time and kindness into your free cataloging event and i’m super pissed for you. nintendo really makes stupid decisions sometimes ;/


----------



## pochy (Sep 30, 2020)

blehh my parents say its allergies but i've never had allergies before? do runny noses and sore throats from allergies usually last 10 hours


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

xara said:


> i know you said no response was needed but you were the first person i thought of when i found out about the posters. you put so much time and kindness into your free cataloging event and i’m super pissed for you. nintendo really makes stupid decisions sometimes ;/



Thanks for the kind thoughts ; I appreciate it very much. I hope you’re doing better yourself . 

I know it is probably annoying I keep posting about it and will try to now minimize the rant and complaining in other threads and here. I feel a bit better now, but seriously, while I’m not surprised, I was seriously hoping Nintendo was better than this. I’ll still find a way to help people with the posters though . I just needed a few moments to vent. Thanks everyone for listening to me.


----------



## oak (Sep 30, 2020)

My rabbit Theodore isn't feeling well all of a sudden when he was fine this morning eating his breakfast. I offered him dinner and he didn't want it so then I offered him carrot & apple and he didn't want that either. Normally he would get super pumped so I called the vet and went and picked up some medicine to get his guts moving along normally again. When I got back home he was sitting in the same place and hadn't moved at all which isn't like him.

Anyone who's had a rabbit knows they can get something called GI stasis and so that's what the vet said it probably is. Me & my boyfriend just had to force feed him medicine and now his bunny beard is all dirty. I really hope he's gonna be okay. Pls don't take my bunny rabbit 2020 you merciless year lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

can I just not write this essay pls, I'm so tired. I literally have dark circles under my eyes and I feel my head getting heavy.


----------



## xara (Sep 30, 2020)

oak said:


> My rabbit Theodore isn't feeling well all of a sudden when he was fine this morning eating his breakfast. I offered him dinner and he didn't want it so then I offered him carrot & apple and he didn't want that either. Normally he would get super pumped so I called the vet and went and picked up some medicine to get his guts moving along normally again. When I got back home he was sitting in the same place and hadn't moved at all which isn't like him.
> 
> Anyone who's had a rabbit knows they can get something called GI stasis and so that's what the vet said it probably is. Me & my boyfriend just had to force feed him medicine and now his bunny beard is all dirty. I really hope he's gonna be okay. Pls don't take my bunny rabbit 2020 you merciless year lmao



oh no! i’m sorry to hear that . i hope he’ll be okay and i’ll keep him in my thoughts


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 30, 2020)

oak said:


> My rabbit Theodore isn't feeling well all of a sudden when he was fine this morning eating his breakfast. I offered him dinner and he didn't want it so then I offered him carrot & apple and he didn't want that either. Normally he would get super pumped so I called the vet and went and picked up some medicine to get his guts moving along normally again. When I got back home he was sitting in the same place and hadn't moved at all which isn't like him.
> 
> Anyone who's had a rabbit knows they can get something called GI stasis and so that's what the vet said it probably is. Me & my boyfriend just had to force feed him medicine and now his bunny beard is all dirty. I really hope he's gonna be okay. Pls don't take my bunny rabbit 2020 you merciless year lmao


This is the thing that scares me the most about being a bunny parent. I hope Theodore pulls through  

I’m trying not to post in here with my problems as much, but since I’m already here I’d like to say that I don’t feel good.


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 30, 2020)

I was supposed to read 2 chapters of my database textbook and forgot too oops
we have to do chapter 3 questions tomorrow. I also have a website i have to make soon
theres also videos i have to watch for comms and this instructor expects paragraphs out of me.

college life everybody


----------



## oak (Sep 30, 2020)

xara said:


> oh no! i’m sorry to hear that . i hope he’ll be okay and i’ll keep him in my thoughts





Reneezombie said:


> This is the thing that scares me the most about being a bunny parent. I hope Theodore pulls through
> 
> I’m trying not to post in here with my problems as much, but since I’m already here I’d like to say that I don’t feel good.


Thanks everyone, I appreciate y'all thinking about him. And I hope you feel better soon Renee!


----------



## milktae (Sep 30, 2020)

I hate that my dad gets mad at me over nothing, and then right after acts like nothing happened 
And the fact that I’m really sensitive makes it worse


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2020)

oak said:


> My rabbit Theodore isn't feeling well all of a sudden when he was fine this morning eating his breakfast. I offered him dinner and he didn't want it so then I offered him carrot & apple and he didn't want that either. Normally he would get super pumped so I called the vet and went and picked up some medicine to get his guts moving along normally again. When I got back home he was sitting in the same place and hadn't moved at all which isn't like him.
> 
> Anyone who's had a rabbit knows they can get something called GI stasis and so that's what the vet said it probably is. Me & my boyfriend just had to force feed him medicine and now his bunny beard is all dirty. I really hope he's gonna be okay. Pls don't take my bunny rabbit 2020 you merciless year lmao



Oh no. I’m so sorry to hear that . Also, I’m really sorry for not seeing this earlier; Idk if sorry even sums it up. You were so nice to me when I was mad about the posters and you were hurting because your rabbit wasn’t feeling well . I hope your rabbit recovers soon and you get some medicine to help him. Poor guy.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Reneezombie said:


> This is the thing that scares me the most about being a bunny parent. I hope Theodore pulls through
> 
> I’m trying not to post in here with my problems as much, but since I’m already here I’d like to say that I don’t feel good.



Aw  I’m so sorry to hear that. I hope you find a way to cope. If you want to chat—about stuff that makes you happy to help get your mind off the problem or about the problem I’d be happy to listen. I feel bad for complaining yesterday  sorry everyone. It really helped but I feel kinda like I was being rude to everyone


----------



## Ginkgo (Oct 1, 2020)

Spoiler



I cannot for the life of me keep things brief and I'm once again at a point where I'm ready to explode because of it. It absolutely aggravates me. Why am I out here always writing novels when all that's asked of me are a few words to get the point across? One of my bigger flaws honestly. I wonder how much it annoys people to have to read through my **** at times

We can also link this to my next fundamental flaw, which is my inability to have a basic conversation. Set phrases and idioms don't come to me naturally and this turns what could be a 5 minute convo with a forum member into a 30 minute endeavour. And I still come out sounding robotic anyway, IRL too as well as regardless of language, so why am I even bothering. I know it's because I'm autistic, and I know I can theoretically practice this like practicing any language, but it pains me to say I've somehow gotten _worse _at it over the years... I really thought I had this small talk **** down back in HS.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

I keep clicking videos of news on YouTube of terrible things and they upset me and make me depressed and angry and hate humanity because of how bad they are but I keep clicking on them cause they catch my attention in the recommended and ahhh I just want to NOT think about terrible things
I also keep seeing nsfw content on Instagram and that's not helping my mental state either


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2020)

milktae said:


> I hate that my dad gets mad at me over nothing, and then right after acts like nothing happened
> And the fact that I’m really sensitive makes it worse



That’s just like my dad and I’m the same way. :/ Dang. I’m really sorry that you have to deal with it. I’d give you some advice but my mom and I don’t even know what to do about him :/. He is getting worse about it as he gets older too.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2020)

I've been meaning to wake up early and go to Walmart to buy disinfectant wipes, but I never do. I've set an alarm tomorrow though - fingers crossed I'll get up and do it! 

Seriously though, those things sell out fast nowadays jfc


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh no. I’m so sorry to hear that . Also, I’m really sorry for not seeing this earlier; Idk if sorry even sums it up. You were so nice to me when I was mad about the posters and you were hurting because your rabbit wasn’t feeling well . I hope your rabbit recovers soon and you get some medicine to help him. Poor guy.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> ...


It’s ok I worry because they’re so delicate, but it doesn’t cause anxiety or anything.


----------



## samsquared (Oct 1, 2020)

oak said:


> My rabbit Theodore isn't feeling well all of a sudden when he was fine this morning eating his breakfast. I offered him dinner and he didn't want it so then I offered him carrot & apple and he didn't want that either. Normally he would get super pumped so I called the vet and went and picked up some medicine to get his guts moving along normally again. When I got back home he was sitting in the same place and hadn't moved at all which isn't like him.
> 
> Anyone who's had a rabbit knows they can get something called GI stasis and so that's what the vet said it probably is. Me & my boyfriend just had to force feed him medicine and now his bunny beard is all dirty. I really hope he's gonna be okay. Pls don't take my bunny rabbit 2020 you merciless year lmao


2020 is officially NOT allowed to take your baby bunny ️️
I hope he starts feeling better soon. He sounds like a sweet boy. Is his medicine helping at all?


----------



## oak (Oct 1, 2020)

samsquared said:


> 2020 is officially NOT allowed to take your baby bunny
> I hope he starts feeling better soon. He sounds like a sweet boy. Is his medicine helping at all?


He has been eating some hay and he even hopped around a bit so I'm feeling a bit relieved. I'll still talk to his vet in the morning though. Thanks for checking in on him, he is a sweet bunny! I keep going to check in on him but I also don't want to be a hovering parent lol.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 1, 2020)

Everyday, the same sort of intrusive thoughts come to me at some point. I've been doing better than I was a week ago, but it's still not over for some reason.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 1, 2020)

I really want to get back in to doing art regularly again but it's just so hard to start


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Tried finding like, good idiot noob beginner single needle crochet instructions nope. If anyone knows hmu, I really wanna do it :c

Also wow, unemployment money people, what kind of goddamn paper do you want?? Now I had to email my department boss and ask for another and I feel sorry because she is really nice but super busy and I feel dumb for not asking for the proper one at first sdjfhksjdff.

Also customs everywhere, send me stuff KTHX


----------



## Seastar (Oct 1, 2020)

Tonight, my mood keeps switching between anxiety attacks and calm/excited. It's driving me insane.

And I just realized it is technically morning now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Tried finding like, good idiot noob beginner single needle crochet instructions nope. If anyone knows hmu, I really wanna do it :c


At the risk of sounding like a dummy, is there a crochet method that uses two hooks?

Idk how to crochet (even though I said I was gonna learn this year...) but when I was learning how to knit I just watched videos on YouTube! Even though they're for beginners, a lot of them still feel like they go super fast when you don't know what you're doing. I found a good channel and rewound it like a million times before I finally figured it out. Idk if you're a visual learner, but this is the channel I used, and it looks like they have some crochet tutorials as well!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> At the risk of sounding like a dummy, is there a crochet method that uses two hooks?
> 
> Idk how to crochet (even though I said I was gonna learn this year...) but when I was learning how to knit I just watched videos on YouTube! Even though they're for beginners, a lot of them still feel like they go super fast when you don't know what you're doing. I found a good channel and rewound it like a million times before I finally figured it out. Idk if you're a visual learner, but this is the channel I used, and it looks like they have some crochet tutorials as well!


Might be stitchwork but probably lol.

Yeah I mean I get you have to wrap it around the opposite hand but it's like.... bro hoooow lol.

Thank you! ❤ I will check it out!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Might be stitchwork but probably lol.
> 
> Yeah I mean I get you have to wrap it around the opposite hand but it's like.... bro hoooow lol.
> 
> Thank you! ❤ I will check it out!


Yeah I had a ton of trouble with that too haha. Knitting definitely did not come easily to me, but it's so rewarding when it just clicks and you do finally get it. Good luck!


----------



## xara (Oct 1, 2020)

just did a presentation and it was,, absolute garbage lmao


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 1, 2020)

I have pe next period and I get so freaked out about it. I don't want to go, I don't enjoy it, and it kind of gives me anxiety to think about going. I don't know why, it just does and I hate it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

man can someone sell.. a whole and not cut issue of that magazine gdi i just want that one LOL...


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 1, 2020)

I thought I had a shot applying to my local Michael's (the craft store) since I worked at a Michael's back in my home town.. Got my rejection email today. I had the most hope about being able to get a job there.. now I don't know how I'll be able to work anywhere halfway decent. out of over 30 applications over the past few months, the only place to even consider me was a job where you drive covid positive patients across the state in a small van to different hospitals.. (i rejected that one obviously). I'm graduating this december and needing to move out of my current place soon after.. (it's actually owned by my s/o's mom, but she wants the money now since she's buying another house). Neither me or my s/o want to impose by staying longer.. anyways, it just feels good to get this off my chest I guess. I know everything will end up okay.. I won't be homeless, but it's still pretty troubling


----------



## Dim (Oct 1, 2020)

Want to go back to sleep but can't with all this ruckus -.-


----------



## Ginkgo (Oct 1, 2020)

Spoiler



///


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 1, 2020)

Spoiler



Trying not to get bothered by it but it’s just the way I feel like an outcast with a group of friends. The only reason I’m a part of the group is because my best friend invites me to almost everything, and I used to be close with the other people. But ever since I moved away from our home town years ago I’ve only had contact with my best friend, and she and my other old friends formed new friend groups so of course they’d be more comfortable around each other and naturally forget about me. Right now I’m back in my hometown, and it sucks seeing this friend group talk about wanting to do something on my best friend’s birthday without tagging or inviting me. I get I’m not close to the rest of the group but uhhhh it just sucks hahaha.
Naturally I wouldn’t be bothered but we’re all in this discord group and they’re tagging each other about their plans and I don’t think they’ve tagged me once to ask if I wanted to come ahahah.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> What happened?


It's quite complicated
I just hope whatever happens isn't bad


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2020)

oak said:


> He has been eating some hay and he even hopped around a bit so I'm feeling a bit relieved. I'll still talk to his vet in the morning though. Thanks for checking in on him, he is a sweet bunny! I keep going to check in on him but I also don't want to be a hovering parent lol.



So glad to hear that. i don’t blame you for constantly wanting to check on him; he’s your baby so it understandable. ^.^



xara said:


> just did a presentation and it was,, absolute garbage lmao



I know that feeling; I’m terrible giving presentations. I can’t mesmerize things well or even talk well while looking at a notecard, and I get nervous >.<. I usually end up finding out that I did fine with some minor mess ups. Try not to dwell too much on it (I know that is easier said than done). At least it is over now.


Minor worry again (sorry for making this a habit posting in here):

I’m worried that I am one of the people taking the changes out of proportion. I feel bad enough for venting as much as I did (it made me feel better but I think I may have annoyed a lot of people). I want to think my view is reasonable: since the cataloguing was unintended, rather than wait for a time they can milk us all it’s worth, they should’ve removed it asap. I think maybe I should’ve not said anything. I just feel bad for people who don’t have any amiibos :/ and missed out on ordering posters.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

I’m okay with other changes though (not sure about the hybrid island since I didn’t have the game back then).


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

Cramps


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Cramps


big mood D: hope you're alright ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> big mood D: hope you're alright ;;


thank you, I feel much better now cause the medicine I took finally kicked in


----------



## Dim (Oct 1, 2020)

Kane said:


> Want to go back to sleep but can't with all this ruckus -.-


Couldn't even get back to sleep cause neighbors have been cutting trees since this morning. Tired af right now -__-


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2020)

Kane said:


> Couldn't even get back to sleep cause neighbors have been cutting trees since this morning. Tired af right now -__-



Have you tried using a white noise machine? I am a very light sleeper and noise like that would always wake me up or dogs barking or people shooting firecrackers at 4 AM. I have had not as much issues since I got one.


----------



## xara (Oct 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> So glad to hear that. i don’t blame you for constantly wanting to check on him; he’s your baby so it understandable. ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you’re allowed to vent, friend. you put a lot of time and effort into organizing and preparing for your free catalog event only for it to get messed with not even a week later. even if you do have amiibo cards, that’s still a huge act of kindness on your part that i can’t even imagine just how long setting it up took so your feelings are 100% valid and it was honestly not sexy of nintendo at all to remove a feature that’s been there for all this time ;c;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2020)

apparently I had an assignment due for jazz hist last night, but I'm pretty positive that a few days ago I checked and that particular assignment was not underlined in BlackBoard so I figured yeah, it's not an assignment then.

ofc now I have to work on it and it's gonna be counted late cause i'm a dummy and didn't realize it was an actual assignment due. I also have to take notes for history which is gonna take at least an hour cause my prof always records really long lectures and makes them super detailed and I have to take as many notes as possible or I won't remember anything.



just kill me now :,,,,,)

------


Dunquixote said:


> want to think my view is reasonable: since the cataloguing was unintended, rather than wait for a time they can milk us all it’s worth, they should’ve removed it asap.


see that's the thing, I don't understand why they waited so long to remove it if it was an unintended feature. how stupid.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks so much @xara for the kind words again and for understanding . I wasn’t trying to be dramatic or make anyone feel bad. seeing some comments just made me worry that maybe the way I am looking at the change wrong or my reaction. That’s not saying anyone’s opinions is wrong; my anxiety makes is hard not to worry about stuff i say and that I was being rude. I admit there has been times I made a big deal about something and ended up finding out I was wrong ><. Posting here has helped me deal with these anxiety fits, but I was worried also maybe I took it for granted ><. Okay i probably am overthinking now lol. thanks for listening again and being so nice.  I hope you’re doing okay too and been enjoying the update. ^.^


----------



## Dim (Oct 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Have you tried using a white noise machine? I am a very light sleeper and noise like that would always wake me up or dogs barking or people shooting firecrackers at 4 AM. I have had not as much issues since I got one.


I had two loud box fans on max but the machines they were using were much louder unfortunately.


----------



## Larsi (Oct 1, 2020)

I won the super prize pack with the fair. It was delivered wednesday, but I had to pay to recieve the package... as much as the items in the package are worth.. 

So I spent hours of work and did a lot of events for nothing because instead of winning the prize pack I just kinda bought the items... with money I could spent in much more better ways (like groceries) during a pandemic with less income. So to be honest I'm not even happy with the "prizes" now. ☹


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Trigger warning: Discussion of death and mental illness...



The lives of two family members were taken by mental illness. I can't process it or the way in which it happened and the effects it will have on one of these people's young child. Please send prayers, thank you in advance. If anyone needs to contact me, please message directly for now. I need to take some time...


----------



## rianne (Oct 1, 2020)

I have to revise my resignation letter bc they haven't found a replacement for my position yet.

Pray4me.

My mental health has been so ****ty lately so I'm doing this because I have a conscience that I can't ignore.
Sometimes I wish I wasn't so soft.


----------



## oak (Oct 1, 2020)

Larsi said:


> I won the super prize pack with the fair. It was delivered wednesday, but I had to pay to recieve the package... as much as the items in the package are worth..
> 
> So I spent hours of work and did a lot of events for nothing because instead of winning the prize pack I just kinda bought the items... with money I could spent in much more better ways (like groceries) during a pandemic with less income. So to be honest I'm not even happy with the "prizes" now. ☹


Wow I wondering if the staff were expecting this? There should have been a warning before picking our prizes. This sucks to hear Larsi, I'm sorry! I would contact the staff personally.


----------



## Larsi (Oct 1, 2020)

oak said:


> Wow I wondering if the staff were expecting this? There should have been a warning before picking our prizes. This sucks to hear Larsi, I'm sorry! I would contact the staff personally.



I contacted them and the sender didn't know this could happen. So I'm afraid there's not much to do about it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2020)

Gonna borrow the phrase from Elton John here: "The [narcissistic] ***** is back."

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

Hah. I hate my family. 

So they don't want me to be depressed bc its insane, but they don't want me to be my energetic self at the same time. Wtf do you want you ****s. I'm sick and tired of you guys. Never a ****ing praise from you guys really. I learned how to drive on the highway and I learned how to love driving. You don't ****ing care. Whatever. I'm not doing this **** anymore.


----------



## oak (Oct 1, 2020)

Larsi said:


> I contacted them and the sender didn't know this could happen. So I'm afraid there's not much to do about it.


Dang that's harsh! I hope you can still enjoy your prize package. I'm curious to know what was inside.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Oct 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> anyone know like some good site for finger crocheting for idiots aka like, kiddie instructions that doesn't skip half of the instructions..



A bit late, but Ravelry has all kinds of patterns/instructions for knitting, crocheting, sewing, and all in-between forms. I used to be on there and it's pretty great. You _might_ find what you're looking for there.

Here's a book that might be helpful, too!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2020)

Spoiler



I cried a bit just now. I think just hearing from my mom and grandma that they don't think I can be a doctor is just... the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I cried a bit just now. I think just hearing from my mom and grandma that they don't think I can be a doctor is just... the tip of the iceberg.



I’m sorry you’re feeling down, Dawn. And that your family is treating you this way. If you need to talk or anything, my VMs/DMs are open. Hope you feel better soon.  

Also, driving and loving driving is an amazing accomplishment, even though it may not seem like it.  I still can’t even drive, lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2020)

Just people’s stupidity bothering me again.  I’m at the point where I notice when it happens, but can’t do much about it.

Also, the left side of my chest has had sharp pains from time to time over the past couple weeks and I’m not quite sure why... thinking I’m going to get blood work done as well as a flu shot asap.


----------



## Neb (Oct 2, 2020)

Why do I always beat myself up for being single? Having a relationship wouldn’t fix my issues and I don’t even know if I have the emotional maturity to be in one.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 2, 2020)

I have to work tomorrow. Well, at least we have a Mario promotion at my job, I can try the new milkshake and eat the new ice-cream creation... but, work has honestly become super overwhelming for me. Last Sunday, I worked all alone because no one else could be with me, we're having an employee shortage and not everyone is gonna have the same availability. But I was all by myself and we were so busy. I ended up having a panic attack IN FRONT of the customers. I hate that that happened. Tomorrow though, someone will be with me, so I'm a bit relieved... I just hope I don't freak out like the last time... ;w;


----------



## rianne (Oct 2, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I cried a bit just now. I think just hearing from my mom and grandma that they don't think I can be a doctor is just... the tip of the iceberg.


That is so wrong and I'm so sorry they said that about you. I firmly believe you can do whatever you set as a goal and although family thinks they know us so well, that isn't always the case. Especially when they spew this sort of negativity. <3


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Just people’s stupidity bothering me again.  I’m at the point where I notice when it happens, but can’t do much about it.
> 
> Also, the left side of my chest has had sharp pains from time to time over the past couple weeks and I’m not quite sure why... thinking I’m going to get blood work done as well as a flu shot asap.



I hope you’ll be okay . That doesn’t sound good (obviously). I’m really sorry that you’ve been going through a hard time a lot lately. I really hope your week at the very least gets better and you get your physical health treated.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you’ll be okay . That doesn’t sound good (obviously). I’m really sorry that you’ve been going through a hard time a lot lately. I really hope your week at the very least gets better and you get your physical health treated.



Thank you so much.  At the moment I’m feeling a bit down and am still mad at myself, but I’ll get over it.  I really appreciate all the kind words you’ve sent my way.  You’re really kind.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Got into the habit of using bad words..


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Thank you so much.  At the moment I’m feeling a bit down and am still mad at myself, but I’ll get over it.  I really appreciate all the kind words you’ve sent my way.  You’re really kind.



I’m happy to listen  and I really mean what I say. And thanks ; I think you seriously are really kind as well. ^.^


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 2, 2020)

Spoiler: Blah



I over did it on homework today and I think I broke my brain I wish I could sleep but I’m wide awake now. Also I’ve lost a lot of weight this year because of stress and anxiety. And I hate the way I look right now. I don’t recognize myself anymore and I hate that  I also hate that people complement me on it like it’s something I should be proud of.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I cried a bit just now. I think just hearing from my mom and grandma that they don't think I can be a doctor is just... the tip of the iceberg.


Wow wtf who said you're gonna be that or did I miss anything? Man, I'm sorry and just try to ignore it and be whatever you want to <3 Be it performing arts, a shrink or whatever but don't let them get to you (and try to work on that too!)


----------



## xara (Oct 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Just people’s stupidity bothering me again.  I’m at the point where I notice when it happens, but can’t do much about it.
> 
> Also, the left side of my chest has had sharp pains from time to time over the past couple weeks and I’m not quite sure why... thinking I’m going to get blood work done as well as a flu shot asap.



im sorry to hear this, riley; i hope you’ll be okay. i’m always around if you need someone to talk or vent to


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 2, 2020)

Spoiler



Finished an exam today and I feel like a ****show
I feel like I did so poorly compared to everyone else & I know I could've done better but idk im so ****ing dumb


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Anxiety and my drawing tablet is acting up, so idk if I need to get a new one or something


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Larsi said:


> I won the super prize pack with the fair. It was delivered wednesday, but I had to pay to recieve the package... as much as the items in the package are worth..
> 
> So I spent hours of work and did a lot of events for nothing because instead of winning the prize pack I just kinda bought the items... with money I could spent in much more better ways (like groceries) during a pandemic with less income. So to be honest I'm not even happy with the "prizes" now. ☹


Yeah, sadly that's how it is unless it's under a certain worth and/or marked as a gift for a certain value. I'm sorry to hear you feel that way, but honestly see it as a thing to enjoy in this horrible pandemic and don't let it get to you in a bad way. I order a lot of stuff online (mainly tie-dye things and specific JE j-pop stuff) and sometimes I have to  pay a lot because of the worth or they mislabel stuff.

I live in Sweden and they have really bad rates so I know your feel. What staff could do if allowed next time is try to label it a private gift or something depending on how your customs work, or ask them to send it as a letter or something that could pass as cheaper. Be happy the shipping was free, at least.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

frisco steve please stop taking my tapestry and also that german worker@ LA usps offices please stop sneaking that other package away


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 2, 2020)

Whenever I do the slightest thing wrong, I beat myself up for it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2020)

so tired today and I've only just started classes for the day... it's almost 11am and I don't get out of class until 6pm.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Oct 2, 2020)

hey newspaper teacher, can you let me change this font without saying “you need to discuss it with each staff member” like yes i GET THAT but it’s font *let me change it *

i did change some other things but _they were so small like-_


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 2, 2020)

Just a little advice: Don't break your toe because people won't see it as "severe" enough for much medical attention, causing it to never fully heal.

I guess I don't know how much better it would have been if I wasn't forced to walk on it for a month, but I imagine at least a bit.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Just a little advice: Don't break your toe because people won't see it as "severe" enough for much medical attention, causing it to never fully heal.
> 
> I guess I don't know how much better it would have been if I wasn't forced to walk on it for a month, but I imagine at least a bit.


Dang seriously?? That really sucks


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Just a little advice: Don't break your toe because people won't see it as "severe" enough for much medical attention, causing it to never fully heal.
> 
> I guess I don't know how much better it would have been if I wasn't forced to walk on it for a month, but I imagine at least a bit.



I had the opposite problem. I broke mine and had to get an entire cast on my leg. I had to lie around school at the time saying my foot was broken because it would be really lame to have this giant cast and just say I broke my pinky toe lol. That sucks though...


----------



## oak (Oct 2, 2020)

The landlord is showing the basement suite below us to possible new tenants and I just wanna scream to them "RUN FOR YOUR LIFE, THIS STREET IS ALL DRUG HOUSES". There's a single mom with 3 kids looking at the suite right now and oh my god it's only a 2 bedroom. I heard one lady through the window say "my son is very sensitive and needs a clean area to live" LMAO RUN LADY, RUN


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 2, 2020)

Just wanted to post how much anxiety sucks. I wish I could just let things go, but when something bothers me or worries me, i will dwell on it for so long and make my stomach upset in the process. And then there’s the fact that I worry too much about annoying people ><.

I do feel tremendously sorry for annoying people but I am wondering maybe that I shouldn’t have said anything. A lot of things has been bugging me lately. I’m so irritated with myself mostly right now ><.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

I always start thinking about depressing things and it's just ahh


----------



## Crash (Oct 2, 2020)

everything... sucks


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I always start thinking about depressing things and it's just ahh



Can relate in so many ways  >.<. I hope you figure out a way to distract yourself. Maybe try playing a game and have music or a movie on at the same time?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Can relate in so many ways  >.<. I hope you figure out a way to distract yourself. Maybe try playing a game and have music or a movie on at the same time?


I'm listening to music, might play a game toobecause scrolling through Instagram and seeing more depressing stuff isn't helping..


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 2, 2020)

Crash said:


> everything... sucks



 Hang in there. I hope at the very least your week goes better.


----------



## xara (Oct 2, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Just wanted to post how much anxiety sucks. I wish I could just let things go, but when something bothers me or worries me, i will dwell on it for so long and make my stomach upset in the process. And then there’s the fact that I worry too much about annoying people ><.
> 
> I do feel tremendously sorry for annoying people but I am wondering maybe that I shouldn’t have said anything. A lot of things has been bugging me lately. I’m so irritated with myself mostly right now ><.



anxiety really does suck. i’m sorry you’re going through this and i can definitely relate; if you ever need someone to talk to, i’m always here for you


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 2, 2020)

xara said:


> anxiety really does suck. i’m sorry you’re going through this and i can definitely relate; if you ever need someone to talk to, i’m always here for you



Thanks so much again for your kindness ; and the same is for you on the flipside. I’m here for you as well ❤. I just decided to apologize for being annoying about the posters in a thread but now I’m thinking I probably just should’ve let it go even though I am sorry. :/ And just worrying that that was annoying lol! It is really a silly anxiety; don’t worry. I’ll be fine .


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 2, 2020)

Today I stepped on a hardened piece of rice which caused me to bleed… It still hurts to walk on that foot so hopefully by tomorrow it goes away.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2020)

Not to sound like an sjw feminist, but there’s a LOT of good old-fashioned misogyny on the internet. And it sucks.

It genuinely makes me depressed to see so many people trumpeting nasty, toxic attitudes and receiving praise from the echo chamber in return. That combined with the current political climate makes me scared for the young women of tomorrow.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 2, 2020)

My left knee should not be in mild irritation from bending over while vacuuming wth. I didn't even vacuum for that long it was prob less than half an hour. Knee why must you be like this?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2020)

I thought we got rid of all the cockroaches.  Turns out I stepped on what I think was one earlier.  Greeeeeaat.


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Just realized that I have more to work on
I really shouldn't underestimate my work


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 2, 2020)

I worked really hard yesterday so I could have a day to myself. If I had known someone was going to ruin it I wouldn’t have bothered. This person wants to repeatedly make me out to be a bad person when I’m not. All I want is for them to leave me alone. I’m upset I’m shaking. I’m about to go to my friends house and pretend that I’m not upset because I don’t want to make her birthday about me.


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 2, 2020)

me to my health problems:







I was just in the hospital a few weeks ago for something unrelated and now I've been feeling dizzy, exhausted, and unable to concentrate on anything every day lately  for reasons that I do not know! Very frustrating 0/10 - IGN


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 2, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I worked really hard yesterday so I could have a day to myself. If I had known someone was going to ruin it I wouldn’t have bothered. This person wants to repeatedly make me out to be a bad person when I’m not. All I want is for them to leave me alone. I’m upset I’m shaking. I’m about to go to my friends house and pretend that I’m not upset because I don’t want to make her birthday about me.



I’m so sorry to hear that that’s happening to you . I can’t even imagine half of what you’re going through. If you want to talk, I’d be glad to listen to you. I just want to let you know that I’m listening and I hope the situation changes for the better for you.


----------



## oak (Oct 2, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I worked really hard yesterday so I could have a day to myself. If I had known someone was going to ruin it I wouldn’t have bothered. This person wants to repeatedly make me out to be a bad person when I’m not. All I want is for them to leave me alone. I’m upset I’m shaking. I’m about to go to my friends house and pretend that I’m not upset because I don’t want to make her birthday about me.


We all know you're not a bad person, not even close. I wish this person would leave you alone! He's obviously dealing with his demons and trying to deflect blame onto you. We're all here to talk when you get back from your party if you wanna.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 2, 2020)

To be honest I feel super left out because i'm the only one in my friend group at school who does nothing
they're all doing clubs or band
and i'm just kind of... there. waiting for tennis season to kick off so I can not make the team


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I worked really hard yesterday so I could have a day to myself. If I had known someone was going to ruin it I wouldn’t have bothered. This person wants to repeatedly make me out to be a bad person when I’m not. All I want is for them to leave me alone. I’m upset I’m shaking. I’m about to go to my friends house and pretend that I’m not upset because I don’t want to make her birthday about me.



Hey there, Renee.  I’m sorry you‘re having to deal with this and I can’t imagine how scary this must be and everything.  You are definitely _not_ a bad person and I’m really grateful to have you as a friend.  It sounds like this person should really just let this go and move on.  I hope you find comfort soon, and if you ever need to talk or anything, I’ll be here.   



Kuroh said:


> me to my health problems:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there, friend.  I’ve read your posts about this and I’m really sorry you’ve had to deal with this.  I hope that you figure out what it is soon and can recover from it.  I hope that you’re healthy and doing better soon.

—-

Update on the cockroaches.  We found them and got rid of them, and then I found the cause and got rid of that as well.  Now our house is cockroach free.

Finally, a peaceful night of sleep and relief at last.


----------



## ~Stitches~ (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm just really tired emotionally. Tired of pretending I'm happy all the time and everythings okay. All i really wanna do is cry and scream. I want a better relationship with my mom more than anything, and I always see people with their moms and theyre close with them and it makes me upset. What brought this up is that I spilled coffee over this super expensive heated blanket she got me and it just triggered a bunch of feelings, I know it may not seem like a big deal but it was a nice gift she got me last christmas, and i loved it..
I just feel so lost and hopeless idk what to do.


----------



## ~Stitches~ (Oct 3, 2020)

Also i spilled coffee on my phone in the process now it doesnt work


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

~Stitches~ said:


> I'm just really tired emotionally. Tired of pretending I'm happy all the time and everythings okay. All i really wanna do is cry and scream. I want a better relationship with my mom more than anything, and I always see people with their moms and theyre close with them and it makes me upset. What brought this up is that I spilled coffee over this super expensive heated blanket she got me and it just triggered a bunch of feelings, I know it may not seem like a big deal but it was a nice gift she got me last christmas, and i loved it..
> I just feel so lost and hopeless idk what to do.



Hey there. I can relate except with my dad and a little of the opposite. My dad and I have not been talking to each other for over a month now. My dad and I never been too close and are getting further apart as his mental health deteriorates and as he gets older. Still in spite of the different circumstances, I definitely understand from what you posted. I want to say to sit down and have a nice serious discussion with her, but I know that’s not easy. maybe try talking about it a bit at a time and at a pace you’re comfortable with. it’s your call not mine. things have not always been easy with me and my mom but I did something like that and it helped smooth things out. 

Sorry for sticking my nose in. I just wanted to let you know I understand and can relate in many ways.  I hope things get better for you and your relationship with your mom.


----------



## ~Stitches~ (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you for the support <3 it definitely made me feel better. And yeah i have tried to talk with her but it doesnt work


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 3, 2020)

Ever since I got my new job I've had no time to touch animal crossing or any other games. Financial stress + my SO potentially has covid-19 so I'm just extremely stressed and now I need to quarantine too. ><


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 3, 2020)

I uploaded a video to YouTube and it got copyright claimed 3 times!

I tried fixing the problems before I disputed them, it was a no go. So I did a chance to see if the disputing works.


----------



## Crash (Oct 3, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Hang in there. I hope at the very least your week goes better.


you are so kind & lovely everywhere you post - thank you


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

Crash said:


> you are so kind & lovely everywhere you post - thank you



Aw shucks, thanks ^.^; that is kind of you to say. I can say the same for you  when I see you post or trade with people.

Here is a picture to send you some paw-sitive vibes and to anyone else who needs them to get through their obstacle or week :



Spoiler: Hang in there, everyone






My 20 year old cat. She has kidney disease and has been getting bladder infections every now and then but she’s hanging tight and has a bottomless tummy. She sends you all meow-velous wishes and thoughts ^.^


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 3, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I uploaded a video to YouTube and it got copyright claimed 3 times!
> 
> I tried fixing the problems before I disputed them, it was a no go. So I did a chance to see if the disputing works.


Ugh good luck with that. Not a creator myself but I know how terrible Youtube's copyright system can be.


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 3, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Hey there, friend.  I’ve read your posts about this and I’m really sorry you’ve had to deal with this.  I hope that you figure out what it is soon and can recover from it.  I hope that you’re healthy and doing better soon.


Thank you so much, it means a lot to me!  If the symptoms don't go away soon, I'll get it checked out again T v T
Thankfully the issue at the hospital is unrelated to today's at least ^^ but it's like, I can't seem to catch a break with this health stuff AHHH

I'm glad you were able to get rid of the bugs and get a peaceful night's rest! It can be frustrating to deal with things right when you're trying to relax and get some sleep


----------



## jbobade (Oct 3, 2020)

Kane said:


> View attachment 286076


None of my friends play anymore. It’s honestly sad. I can’t believe they have ALL abandoned their islands... and me


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 3, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that that’s happening to you . I can’t even imagine half of what you’re going through. If you want to talk, I’d be glad to listen to you. I just want to let you know that I’m listening and I hope the situation changes for the better for you.


Thank you, you’re such a kind person  my discord is in my profile. You’re welcome to add me if you’d like.


oak said:


> We all know you're not a bad person, not even close. I wish this person would leave you alone! He's obviously dealing with his demons and trying to deflect blame onto you. We're all here to talk when you get back from your party if you wanna.


I’m really trying not to talk about this person anymore, but they keep coming back into my life. They’ve been staying away from my house thankfully so no worries. It’s hard to avoid them when you have mutual friends/same places to hang out. I feel as though I need to change so many things just to avoid them. 


Midoriya said:


> Hey there, Renee.  I’m sorry you‘re having to deal with this and I can’t imagine how scary this must be and everything.  You are definitely _not_ a bad person and I’m really grateful to have you as a friend. It sounds like this person should really just let this go and move on. I hope you find comfort soon, and if you ever need to talk or anything, I’ll be here.


Thank you Riley. I hate that this person makes me doubt myself. We can talk anytime but not about them lol. I don’t want to give this person more of my time and energy than I have to. I’ll send you a message tomorrow maybe?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I uploaded a video to YouTube and it got copyright claimed 3 times!
> 
> I tried fixing the problems before I disputed them, it was a no go. So I did a chance to see if the disputing works.


Typical youtube, they copyright claim everything people loads up but they let adult content be there freely lol...

anyway gotta find some .avi clip joiner software...


----------



## Romaki (Oct 3, 2020)

Why did I wake up to a throwaway account asking me for Nintendo giftcards, I can't even afford NSO.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 3, 2020)

Spoiler



I need to find somewhere else to live but I can't afford anything near me right now and idk what to do. My relationship with my mom gets worse the longer I stay here and I feel really sick about it.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Bleb



Chronic illness and internalised ableism getting me down - so tired of everything being a trade off, if I shower then that's it for the next few days, same with going outside even with wheelchair or doing a day of drawing. I feel so frustrated with myself for achieving so little and like I'm a massive disappointment to my partner and family.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

i know i shouldn't buy old johnnys merch but  that and tiedye are my guilty pleasures.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2020)

just read about how Trump basically outlawed flying the pride flag on flagpole along with the US flag, and despite many foreign ambassadors and embassies requesting permission to do so Trump has denied every single one of them.

I also read about how apparently he won't allow transgender people to enlist in the military because "they're on lots of drugs (hormones)." like that's not a valid excuse, that's just dumb.

I know the article that posted this is from 2019 so it's kinda old but I've just recently really started getting into politics. Trump claims that he wants to legalize gay marriage in foreign countries and yet he won't let the pride flag fly on a flag pole?? smh.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just read about how Trump basically outlawed flying the pride flag on flagpole along with the US flag, and despite many foreign ambassadors and embassies requesting permission to do so Trump has denied every single one of them.


Whoa, what the hell. Aren't embassies supposed to be that country's ground of which it belongs to? Weird and dumb he can deny that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Whoa, what the hell. Aren't embassies supposed to be that country's ground of which it belongs to? Weird and dumb he can deny that.


yeah it's weird, like they said that one US embassy in Berlin wanted permission to do it and Trump denied them. like how/why is that even possible lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah it's weird, like they said that one US embassy in Berlin wanted permission to do it and Trump denied them. like how/why is that even possible lol.


Ahh you mean reverse. But yeah I think it's considered US ground and follows those laws and directions rather Germany's. It's like Assange could stay on the Ecuador embassy forever cause it was not UK ground.

So yeah that's sadly why.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ahh you mean reverse. But yeah I think it's considered US ground and follows those laws and directions rather Germany's. It's like Assange could stay on the Ecuador embassy forever cause it was not UK ground.
> 
> So yeah that's sadly why.


it's still upsetting that it's a law. I couldn't even find a clear explanation for why he made that decision. does he just think that the pride flag isn't respected or valued enough to be on the same pole as a US flag?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's still upsetting that it's a law. I couldn't even find a clear explanation for why he made that decision. does he just think that the pride flag isn't respected or valued enough to be on the same pole as a US flag?


I've no idea about actual US laws, but since it's their grounds he can do what he wants. I was only trying to explain stuff but yeah Trump is an idiot, like why would anyone deny that.. smfh.


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 3, 2020)

Spoiler



Recently just disabled my actual instagram because I kept having FOMO and constantly feeling lonely.
My breaking point is when I saw one of my friends having out with someone I used to be friends but broke off because they were kind of toxic imo.
It made me reflect that I hate how I always get constantly left out of things even though I'm usually the one to start things in hopes that nobody gets left out and stuff.


It just sucks that nobody has the same energy to do those same things back at me.


I feel like it's so hard making friends where I live because if you aren't some flamboyant extrovert or trying hard to be famous on TikTok, it's difficult to find people that appreciate you. 

If only it was easy to fly to another place and start a new beginning.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 3, 2020)

It's only 3pm here and I'm already feeling real sleepy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's still upsetting that it's a law. I couldn't even find a clear explanation for why he made that decision. does he just think that the pride flag isn't respected or valued enough to be on the same pole as a US flag?


When it comes to Trump, no he doesn't value it. Since when has he done anything for LGBTQ+ people? ... he needs to go so I hope everyone who can get away and vote does it for Biden if anything.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

This is probably just me not taking my antidepressant/mood stabilizer and not getting any sleep, but I feel really down right now.  I can’t tell someone how I really feel about them because I just can’t.  _Sigh... _why am I always like this?  I put on a front when I don’t really need to.  I want to act more like myself.  Why does this always happen to me?  It’s tearing me apart and I can’t take it anymore.  I want to cry.

EDIT: Tears have been shed.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just read about how Trump basically outlawed flying the pride flag on flagpole along with the US flag, and despite many foreign ambassadors and embassies requesting permission to do so Trump has denied every single one of them.
> 
> I also read about how apparently he won't allow transgender people to enlist in the military because "they're on lots of drugs (hormones)." like that's not a valid excuse, that's just dumb.
> 
> I know the article that posted this is from 2019 so it's kinda old but I've just recently really started getting into politics. Trump claims that he wants to legalize gay marriage in foreign countries and yet he won't let the pride flag fly on a flag pole?? smh.



That’s Trump for you. It’s extremely sad and ridiculous, but not surprising. I knew he was petty, a bully and a crook before he was “elected.”. It’s just like how we cry about other countries governments rigging their election but some think it is okay for Trump to do it? O-kay.... I’ve stopped or tried to stop looking at politics (I still voted though) since it just makes me so mad that I get myself sick. My mental health has been bad so I need to take care of that before diving back in (political science was my minor and was very interested in world news).


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 3, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Snip


I’m sorry your sad. If they’re a good person I’m sure they’d understand.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I’m sorry your sad. If they’re a good person I’m sure they’d understand.



Thank you, Renee.  I appreciate it.  You’re probably right.  It’s just difficult.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> This is probably just me not taking my antidepressant/mood stabilizer and not getting any sleep, but I feel really down right now.  I can’t tell someone how I really feel about them because I just can’t.  _Sigh... _why am I always like this?  I put on a front when I don’t really need to.  I want to act more like myself.  Why does this always happen to me?  It’s tearing me apart and I can’t take it anymore.  I want to cry.
> 
> EDIT: Tears have been shed.



 I’m sorry. I know this is easier said than done, but I don’t think you should blame yourself for being like that. I think it’s normal; you’re a human being and human beings do things like that. The fact it bothers you continues to tell me that you’re a good person. Even if it didn’t bother you, I still think the same. Please hang in there and try your best to feel better. I’m here if you want to chat about this or stuff that make you happy like your favorite anime or whatever.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m sorry. I know this is easier said than done, but I don’t think you should blame yourself for being like that. I think it’s normal; you’re a human being and human beings do things like that. The fact it bothers you continues to tell me that you’re a good person. Even if it didn’t bother you, I still think the same. Please hang in there and try your best to feel better. I’m here if you want to chat about this or stuff that make you happy like your favorite anime or whatever.



Thank you so much.  There’s just various reasons I can’t tell them, and all of it makes it pretty difficult.  I really appreciate your words.  I’m feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Thank you so much.  There’s just various reasons I can’t tell them, and all of it makes it pretty difficult.  I really appreciate your words.  I’m feeling a bit better now.



I’m glad you’re feeling better. No need to tell me more than you want to. I just wanted to tell you I’m concerned and how nice I think you are .


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 3, 2020)

.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2020)

Since the Blog Tree has been shut down, some non-violation posts are being flagged as rule violations and get deleted, some healthy discussions are getting locked too early, and the staff getting stricter about what you can write, I’m beginning to feel that I’m no longer free to write whatever I want to on this forum. It used to be that I am free to talk about whatever I want as long as I don’t harm other members, go off-topic, or post something offensive or inappropriate. But as soon as ACNH came out, this is no longer the case. I wonder what has changed.

If I had to choose between the freedom of speech or common decency to make everyone feel welcome (which means I can’t talk about some stuff because it’s too “insensitive” to some groups or not inclusive to all groups), I would choose freedom of speech over common decency. While I refrain from attacking others or posting stuff that’s blatantly offensive (even in cases where I share my frustrations), I should be free to say whatever I want. But, others have the right to not listen to me. It would be better for others to not listen to me at all than to silence me.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Oct 3, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Since the Blog Tree has been shut down, some non-violation posts are being flagged as rule violations and get deleted, some healthy discussions are getting locked too early, and the staff getting stricter about what you can write, I’m beginning to feel that I’m no longer free to write whatever I want to on this forum. It used to be that I am free to talk about whatever I want as long as I don’t harm other members, go off-topic, or post something offensive or inappropriate. But as soon as ACNH came out, this is no longer the case. I wonder what has changed.
> 
> If I had to choose between the freedom of speech or common decency to make everyone feel welcome (which means I can’t talk about some stuff because it’s too “insensitive” to some groups or not inclusive to all groups), I would choose freedom of speech over common decency. While I refrain from attacking others or posting stuff that’s blatantly offensive (even in cases where I share my frustrations), I should be free to say whatever I want. But, others have the right to not listen to me. It would be better for others to not listen to me at all than to silence me.



Been reading a while- and I can confidently say that my respect for you has skyrocketed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2020)

so this vest I got actually fits pretty well except there's one spot where it starts to split a little between the buttons... my chest.


god I hate being a woman lmao


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Trigger warning, proceed with caution



My sister hurt herself today. My parents already comforted her but I still feel uneasy. She even went into my room after and asked if she could show me. I said no. I already saw some on her leg. It shouldn’t have gone this far.


----------



## Dim (Oct 4, 2020)

jbobade said:


> None of my friends play anymore. It’s honestly sad. I can’t believe they have ALL abandoned their islands... and me


1. Was only half serious when I posted this
2. This is from two and a half months ago lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 4, 2020)

Missed a game event because I had to adult.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so this vest I got actually fits pretty well except there's one spot where it starts to split a little between the buttons... my chest.
> 
> 
> god I hate being a woman lmao


I don't mind it but yeah, sure a smaller chest could have been nice cause I'm kinda tiny in general


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Since the Blog Tree has been shut down, some non-violation posts are being flagged as rule violations and get deleted, some healthy discussions are getting locked too early, and the staff getting stricter about what you can write, I’m beginning to feel that I’m no longer free to write whatever I want to on this forum. It used to be that I am free to talk about whatever I want as long as I don’t harm other members, go off-topic, or post something offensive or inappropriate. But as soon as ACNH came out, this is no longer the case. I wonder what has changed.
> 
> If I had to choose between the freedom of speech or common decency to make everyone feel welcome (which means I can’t talk about some stuff because it’s too “insensitive” to some groups or not inclusive to all groups), I would choose freedom of speech over common decency. While I refrain from attacking others or posting stuff that’s blatantly offensive (even in cases where I share my frustrations), I should be free to say whatever I want. But, others have the right to not listen to me. It would be better for others to not listen to me at all than to silence me.



It's a difference debating and arguing in a constructive way and hearing all sides rather thinking one side only is right and ignore all others. It's not really what freedom of speech is about anyway, nor when people think being rude is being blunt. You can still stand with an opinion but literally speaking down everything, no.

(there is one opinion that I'm never gonna budge on (pro-choice) cause I've never ever heard of any good argument on that one(pro-life) and I've debated it also)


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2020)

really doubting me getting through this credential program, sometimes i question how i even managed to get my degree
ofc i'm just stressing over a paper i have due in a little less than 2 days and i'll probably feel fine once i finish it but also the 70 hrs of fieldwork by the end of the semester that i've barely started
but this is probably just sleep-deprived me at 4am stressing myself out

but on top of that my best friend's kinda been going through stuff lately and i feel bad i can't even make the time to be there for him right now


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Mom wanting me to make an apple pie but she can't clean up and when she wants me to do the dishes and stuff she basically staples then in lukewarm water with largest stuff on top


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> It's a difference debating and arguing in a constructive way and hearing all sides rather thinking one side only is right and ignore all others. It's not really what freedom of speech is about anyway, nor when people think being rude is being blunt. You can still stand with an opinion but literally speaking down everything, no


That’s not what I mean. Here are some cases in point:

- The most recent case was that I made a thread about the worst fandoms or hatedoms on the internet. We were allowed to discuss topics like this during the vBulletin Era, but it got locked after eight posts, showing that we can no longer discuss this. It’s like criticizing a political group or party rather than another religion, and it has nothing to do with Animal Crossing. That, and it’s not discussing other members on this forum or containing prohibited content. So why lock it?
- My Capitalism vs Socialism thread back in July got locked very early, and I was trying to have a nice discussion. And they still don’t want discussions like that.
- Earlier this year, I made a post on the Coronavirus thread about why we aren’t getting any relief, describing how lack of compromise between both parties is to blame. The post was not a rule violation, and I wasn’t writing it to be mean to others. But they deleted it.
- They’re now moving posts on the General Discussion to other threads to where they’re more suited for discussion. And they’re not taking controversial discussions on the General Discussion too lightly anymore.

Since the Blog Tree was closed due to lack of interest, I started posting what I would normally post on the Blog Tree onto the regular forums. At the same time, the staff is starting to get stricter about what can be posted on the forums. Which is why I feel like I’m no longer free to discuss whatever I discuss. What has changed?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2020)

got woken up today by a stupid fire alarm. it wasn't too bad ig except I can't handle loud noises so I had to wrap a blanket around my head before I went outside.

luckily I'm not in a bad mood or that prob would've ruined my whole day lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

kind of wish there were more people into johnny's entertainment stuff cause i feel bit lonely about it sometimes, haha.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

Lmao love how it's impossible to find a good issue of this magazine specifically that I want. Either they cut out stuff/cards or they used up half of the stickers... Bro.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Oct 4, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Spoiler: Trigger warning, proceed with caution
> 
> 
> 
> My sister hurt herself today. My parents already comforted her but I still feel uneasy. She even went into my room after and asked if she could show me. I said no. I already saw some on her leg. It shouldn’t have gone this far.



This may sound a little too shallow, but I am deeply sorry.

I hope she can recover. You, too- I understand how crazy hard this must be.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 4, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> This may sound a little too shallow, but I am deeply sorry.
> 
> I hope she can recover. You, too- I understand how crazy hard this must be.


Don’t worry, you’re not being shallow at all! I just would’ve never expected that from her. The recovery process is slow, but it’s heading in the right direction. She has my parents as well as myself. Thank you for reaching out, it really means a lot.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 4, 2020)

My internets been out for over an hour and I can’t study or do my homework. I’ve also been off my meds for over a week now because they don’t have any in stock right now. I feel like my head is under water. I’m trying so hard and everything is working again me lately.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm so tired from constantly doing schoolwork and with midterms coming this week I really feel like I could cry.

it's too bad they butchered our mid semester break cause tHe RoNa iS gOnNa KiLl uS aLL


----------



## xara (Oct 4, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Spoiler: Trigger warning, proceed with caution
> 
> 
> 
> My sister hurt herself today. My parents already comforted her but I still feel uneasy. She even went into my room after and asked if she could show me. I said no. I already saw some on her leg. It shouldn’t have gone this far.



as someone who used to do that + knew people who did as well, i just want to say that i’m so sorry and that i hope things get better for you both.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 4, 2020)

xara said:


> as someone who used to do that + knew people who did as well, i just want to say that i’m so sorry and that i hope things get better for you both.


My sister keeps showing them to me. It’s not that I don’t care, but I just don’t want to encourage it more than she‘s doing. Solutions have already been put into motion, so time will tell. Thank you for responding, I hope things are getting better for you too! ❤


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2020)

Honestly hating myself right now, but when has that ever been new for me?

I do have a bruise on my left arm that’s healing though.  Other than that I’m okay.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2020)

my lower abdomen still hurts from doing exercises this morning. def gonna have to take tomorrow to rest and then pick it back up on Tuesday. hopefully this post-workout soreness will subside soon.

I also had to stop doing schoolwork cause it was legitimately making me cry and gave me a headache. felt better as soon as I stopped. god I really wish I could take a week off.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2020)

You guys are one the sole reasons why my mentality is so awful. Just _ask _me about my studies, or just a simple "_how are you?" _Please be engaged in my life and be _supportive _of me. Stop the politics; stop the comparisons and complaints - please just let me feel like you care about me developing into a smart individual. I'm quite depressed at the moment because you guys just simply do not care. You treat me as a kid, and you seem to dislike my adventurous personality. Maybe it's too boyish and not ladylike of me. So me facing and overcoming the things that I used to find challenging - that's nothing important in your eyes. A part of me wanted to show you all that I _can _do it, but it looks like whatever I do isn't praise-worthy. I just wanted some acknowledgement.


----------



## rianne (Oct 4, 2020)

My neighbors are being loud, playing music. . .dude can u not. Be considerate.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 4, 2020)

Well... time to survive another 5 day work week. I really want to take a day off soon but it just seems impossible. Me and my other coworker are the only ones able to do the 11-7 shifts right now and if you want to take a day off during one of those shifts you have to find someone to cover for you. The problem is most of my other coworkers who work 8-4:30 don't do 11-7 shifts and no one wants to cover for a Friday which is my desired day off. Plus I have a 9:30-6 shift added on top of that which I don't know if you need to find someone to cover or not. It's just been so busy lately still and I am getting anxiety going to work not knowing what kind of day awaits me when I sign on due to how unpredictable it is. I really should try to get something else. It's just hard with COVID making unemployment so low and I enjoy being able to work at home like I am now. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2020)

Tired of people inserting themselves into my life when they have no business being here.  And then just making things more difficult for me and the way I want to live my life.  Get out of here and go away.  You are not welcome.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 5, 2020)

I feel overwhelmed with school and it’s too late to drop one of my classes. I’ve been doing it but, I have zero motivation, I really need to get it together because I do so much better when I actually want to do something


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 5, 2020)

rianne said:


> My neighbors are being loud, playing music. . .dude can u not. Be considerate.



I can relate. It drives me crazy when I hear sounds from the neighborhood next to us. Also, people like to shoot fireworks/firecrackers every month at random times including 4 AM. I do not have ptsd (my ex does) but I have severe anxiety and the firecracker sounds really bother me. I no longer like fireworks or firecrackers since I hear it every month. Then even after the pandemic started I heard people laughing and yelling outside at 1 AM; sounded like over 20 people. >< so rude!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



Reneezombie said:


> I feel overwhelmed with school and it’s too late to drop one of my classes. I’ve been doing it but, I have zero motivation, I really need to get it together because I do so much better when I actually want to do something



I can relate to this. I failed my last two classes a couple time because of this and concentration issues. :/ 

Btw, I sent you a friend request on discord, so if you ever need to talk, message me there , though I miss messages a lot there since I’m not on a lot. >< shoot me a dm if i don’t respond.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 5, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Since the Blog Tree has been shut down, some non-violation posts are being flagged as rule violations and get deleted, some healthy discussions are getting locked too early, and the staff getting stricter about what you can write, I’m beginning to feel that I’m no longer free to write whatever I want to on this forum. It used to be that I am free to talk about whatever I want as long as I don’t harm other members, go off-topic, or post something offensive or inappropriate. But as soon as ACNH came out, this is no longer the case. I wonder what has changed.
> 
> If I had to choose between the freedom of speech or common decency to make everyone feel welcome (which means I can’t talk about some stuff because it’s too “insensitive” to some groups or not inclusive to all groups), I would choose freedom of speech over common decency. While I refrain from attacking others or posting stuff that’s blatantly offensive (even in cases where I share my frustrations), I should be free to say whatever I want. But, others have the right to not listen to me. It would be better for others to not listen to me at all than to silence me.


It's also how you say it. You come across as confrontational from the start.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm frustrated and I'm sick of staying silent... 

Other than that, my eyes are burning from the makeup I put on today -w- 

Rest in pieces.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

old people having prejudices on how i and places work.... pls stfu


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 5, 2020)

I don't know how I used to focus in this household while studying. I'm working on a voluntary project and just hearing the stupidity of the conversations in my house is so irritating.

Also I just can't understand my mum at all sometimes. She seems to miss the most obvious social cues between herself and dad. Like literally not knowing what triggers his angry outbreaks?? Bruh its so ****ing obvious, if you could stfu and keep your mouth shut for like 3 seconds you'd save half of the arguments that you guys have. It's SO painful to watch/hear.


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 5, 2020)

I really want Judy on my island but no one will help me


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 5, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I can relate. It drives me crazy when I hear sounds from the neighborhood next to us. Also, people like to shoot fireworks/firecrackers every month at random times including 4 AM. I do not have ptsd (my ex does) but I have severe anxiety and the firecracker sounds really bother me. I no longer like fireworks or firecrackers since I hear it every month. Then even after the pandemic started I heard people laughing and yelling outside at 1 AM; sounded like over 20 people. >< so rude!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020
> 
> ...


Thank you I sent you a message on there because I hate that the conversation was blank lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2020)

I hate school so much.
I hate school so much.
I hate school so much.

I. hate. school. so. much.


----------



## oak (Oct 5, 2020)

My local grocery store is selling ouija boards and they were in the fricking kids toy section. Are they trying to give the local kids all ghost attachments lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

job agency being a+ idiots and i just want to leave that ****

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



oak said:


> My local grocery store is selling ouija boards and they were in the fricking kids toy section. Are they trying to give the local kids all ghost attachments lmao.


yeah, weegee bored month is here.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

pain


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 5, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Thank you I sent you a message on there because I hate that the conversation was blank lol.



 That was my fault. I meant to send you a message after you added me but didn’t go back on discord to check. Sorry about that ><; thanks for adding me. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



MayorSophie23 said:


> I really want Judy on my island but no one will help me



Have you checked the villager trading thread? I sometimes see her being sold there and a few times have seen her being given away for free. 

I’m sure people would help you if you posted in the looking for thread; the only thing is Judy is really popular and a lot of people want her as well, which makes it more difficult.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Oct 5, 2020)

knowing the person i like is a bad influence but i like them sm-

also we’re friends so. awkward lol

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate school so much.
> I hate school so much.
> I hate school so much.
> 
> I. hate. school. so. much.


Same.



Midoriya said:


> Tired of people inserting themselves into my life when they have no business being here.  And then just making things more difficult for me and the way I want to live my life.  Get out of here and go away.  You are not welcome.


I hope this gets better for you soon <3 



Reneezombie said:


> I feel overwhelmed with school and it’s too late to drop one of my classes. I’ve been doing it but, I have zero motivation, I really need to get it together because I do so much better when I actually want to do something


Same, I used to love the teacher but now shes not being helpful :/ 
She also lets us struggle, and doesn’t even notice smh



Macchiato said:


> I'm frustrated and I'm sick of staying silent...


Same, and I hope that you‘re better soon


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2020)

Ugh... I went to sleep at a reasonable time, but got up late because it was way too cold.  Also woke up to a message basically calling me everything I’m not, so that’s great.  My mom also isn’t doing too well right now.

I can already tell this week is going to suck.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I can already tell this week is going to suck.


Me right now, the people over at job agency are a bunch of asshats that doesn't even bother to listen to your needs and ****... ugh I'm sorry for you, though ;;


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Me right now, the people over at job agency are a bunch of asshats that doesn't even bother to listen to your needs and ****... ugh I'm sorry for you, though ;;



Thank you, Sheila.  I’m sorry that getting through to them is difficult.  If it makes you feel any better I still don’t have a full-time job, lol.  Turns out the one I was interested in isn’t going to work out.  We just got to keep trying.  Sending well wishes your way.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Thank you, Sheila.  I’m sorry that getting through to them is difficult.  If it makes you feel any better I still don’t have a full-time job, lol.  Turns out the one I was interested in isn’t going to work out.  We just got to keep trying.  Sending well wishes your way.


Yeah, I tried to explaining to them that I need special help and adjusted workplaces that can cater my needs but they were just going on as usual and I almost yelled them out which was not my intention but can.. they listen..nope. Like...ugh. And yeah I've a feeling a lot can't work out cause they need more qualified people, too.

Yeah I've had part time jobs before but considering how hard it is to find if you need special help yeah D:

Thank you and hope things get better for you too ❤ Feel free to send me a PM anytime also


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 5, 2020)

I got this huge headache right when I was about to get up to do my homework that's due tomorrow and now I won't be able to focus on it ;v;


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

oak said:


> My local grocery store is selling ouija boards and they were in the fricking kids toy section. Are they trying to give the local kids all ghost attachments lmao.


I'm sorry, _*what*_


----------



## oak (Oct 5, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm sorry, _*what*_


Ikr it's a smaller store with random crap at the end of the isles and there was some ouija boards. Don't play with them kids lmao. Idk if they actually work but let's not find out.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

oak said:


> Ikr it's a smaller store with random crap at the end of the isles and there was some ouija boards. Don't play with them kids lmao. Idk if they actually work but let's not find out.


I hate those in general and like why the heck would they be in the kids isle I'm sorry what


----------



## milktae (Oct 5, 2020)

I didn’t check the due date for my assignments and worked on the ones that aren’t due yet,and didn’t work on the one due today ):

also turned one in when it wasn’t done and can’t unsubmit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

I’m listening to some of the smooth jazz that The Weather Channel played years ago. Call me a hipster or old timer, but it makes me so sad that we lost this awesome set of tunes for generic uplifting fluff.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m listening to some of the smooth jazz that The Weather Channel played years ago. Call me a hipster or old timer, but it makes me so sad that we lost this awesome set of tunes for generic uplifting fluff.



Omg, I wish I could listen to more of it now.  I love jazz music ;_;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Omg, I wish I could listen to more of it now.  I love jazz music ;_;


There’s a whole album of it on YouTube and Spotify, at the very least. I just wish it played on the channel itself.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2020)

oak said:


> My local grocery store is selling ouija boards and they were in the fricking kids toy section. Are they trying to give the local kids all ghost attachments lmao.



LMAO nice 



Midoriya said:


> Ugh... I went to sleep at a reasonable time, but got up late because it was way too cold.  Also woke up to a message basically calling me everything I’m not, so that’s great.  My mom also isn’t doing too well right now.
> 
> I can already tell this week is going to suck.



Oof, yeah cold weather does that to you... also tf was that message? Name and address of that person and I'll take care of that for you, bud. Also I'm sorry ;; if I'm not mistaken, was she diagnosed with cancer? I just don't remember too well. Hopefully she'll find the strength. ily dude, take care of yourself  ❤


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oof, yeah cold weather does that to you... also tf was that message? Name and address of that person and I'll take care of that for you, bud. Also I'm sorry ;; if I'm not mistaken, was she diagnosed with cancer? I just don't remember too well. Hopefully she'll find the strength. ily dude, take care of yourself  ❤



Idk tbh, but I’m not worried about it.

Also yeah, she has cancer still and is still fighting it.

Thank you


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 5, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Ugh... I went to sleep at a reasonable time, but got up late because it was way too cold.  Also woke up to a message basically calling me everything I’m not, so that’s great.  My mom also isn’t doing too well right now.
> 
> I can already tell this week is going to suck.



I’m so sorry to hear that about your mom . This probably isn’t much consolation, but I hope her condition improves and your situation as well. I feel bad seeing you not feeling happy and that I never always have something to say aside from hang in there :/.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that about your mom . This probably isn’t much consolation, but I hope her condition improves and your situation as well. I feel bad seeing you not feeling happy and that I never always have something to say aside from hang in there :/.



Thank you.  I don’t really have anything left to look forward to this year.  At this point it’s just survival mode for us.  Just focused on work and moving on.  And don’t worry about it.  You already do more than enough.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 5, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Thank you.  I don’t really have anything left to look forward to this year.  At this point it’s just survival mode for us.  Just focused on work and moving on.  And don’t worry about it.  You already do more than enough.



I can’t blame you at all. :/ The fact that you are able to continue focusing on working and moving on really amazes me; I wish I could do the same.  That’s very kind of you to say, but I seriously think you and everyone else deserves unlimited amount of kindness . So much bad stuff happening and hate going on :/ (I’m not talking about here but in the world and society in the US).


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2020)

JUST STFU WITH YOUR GODDAMN POLITICS AND HATE THATS LITERALLY ALL YOU EVER TALK ABOUT!!!11!!! 

THIS IS WHY I CRANK UP THE VOLUME TO ROCK N ROLL GDI


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 5, 2020)

One of my cats is acting funny every time I touch her by her tail or anywhere she growls and hisses. She was fine a half hour or so ago and earlier but now Idk what’s wrong. I’m really worried.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 5, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> JUST STFU WITH YOUR GODDAMN POLITICS AND HATE THATS LITERALLY ALL YOU EVER TALK ABOUT!!!11!!!
> 
> THIS IS WHY I CRANK UP THE VOLUME TO ROCK N ROLL GDI


----------



## Bcat (Oct 6, 2020)

Freaking discord cheaters in among us. They ruin the game, especially when you don’t get to be the imposter that much


----------



## KitaWarheit (Oct 6, 2020)

I guess I just wanna talk into the air tonight before I fall asleep here... Maybe I'll find something to learn or a way to think of things, who knows~

You see, I want to talk about my hardships lately. Because I'm just realizing they are, in fact, hardships. Not me being lazy or dumb or insensitive.
I'm a 25 y/o woman living at home still. Granted, I've always had a bit of trouble keeping jobs with my depression and anxiety (and just enough Asperger's to make some things harder). My mom and dad are still together but I have an older half sister on my mom's side because her dad was a total string of bad words and up and left one day.
But my sister has been facing her alcoholism this past year and I feel I finally have a sister. It's great! Especially she really understands me and sometimes even helps me understand mom and dad.
I haven't always been close with my parents either... My grandmother practically raised me. But after her passing four years ago when we were hit head on by a drunk driver, I've learned that things weren't as they seemed...
To provide a smidge of back info: my grandmother isn't even blood related. Her son and my dad were best friends in high school and when he (the son) passed and soon after her husband, she didn't really have anywhere to go, so dad kinda took her in. But I was... very sheltered. But, my new therapist--bless her, she's doing amazing work--made me think and try hard to remember and put pieces together with recent back information. She purposefully put a wedge that was me and grandma VS everyone else. She needed to be needed and molded me to rely on her (she was in the house since the day I was born). Manipulation, lies, shame... I didn't realize half the stuff I did or thought wasn't normal until recent.
It's so hard to accept too... Like, she was everything to me--but to find out that was all a charade basically? In fact, she physically abused my sister. Mom was too afraid to stand up to her because of all the strange things grandma would do, mom was afraid she'd take off with me basically. And dad was stricken with guilt, knowing if he kicked her out, she wouldn't have a home.
When I first started learning this, I'd have dreams about grandma. It was usually something of her back was to me or she wouldn't talk or she wouldn't come home and I'd be crying and screaming, wanting to know why. (I know it was just my sub conscious trying to process everything but it still hurt...)
And now I have to accept my parents are kinda toxic? Like--not MY parents! No! Others have it way worse! At least they don't hit me!
But the things they say and the way they say it... Mom gets so passive aggressive a lot of times. In fact, it's so often, I can't tell when she's being genuine. And she freaks out first, thinks later. Dad is always... snappy. He doesn't show emotion a lot. Hah... I can even remember once he called me "an f'ing disappointment"--but, of course, that was him being angry and he didn't mean it.
I talk with my therapist but... I feel like I try to connect and then I metaphorically get slapped back into my hole. In fact, I'm scared to say how I feel half the time. What I want. Hell, I got chewed out by dad that night we were out eating: mom ordered a beer and I instinctively went "but you're driving" and dad got mad and said I shouldn't try to be bossy to my parents.
Yeah... I've always been the loner kid too. Bullied at school constantly. Didn't really have close friends until middle school. Thankfully, the internet was growing when I was growing up and I made online friends! But even then... Books were my savior in school. And using my imagination. I still do it to this day--mostly just for fun, but there are times when it's for comfort. I think of my OCs a lot--Alyx for example. If I have a terrible day, I imagine him next to me, being a comforting presence.

*takes a deep breath*
One day at a time.
I just wanted... Well, to vent. Maybe share experiences. Maybe get tips. Maybe inspire others. Who knows.

But I feel this community is so very kind and I feel safe sharing some things like this and coming together in one big internet hug 

Remember... Bad days are just days that are bad...


----------



## Rawburt (Oct 6, 2020)

That's pretty rough, sorry you're having to go through all this.

I wanna say kudos for getting involved in therapy and taking it seriously. Keep at it! I wish you all the best in the future.


----------



## xara (Oct 6, 2020)

i know we don’t know each other, but i’m proud of you for hanging in there. this all sounds really rough but i’m glad that you have therapy and that your sister is combating her alcohol addiction. family and life can really suck sometimes but you’re handling it the best you can, which is incredibly strong


----------



## xara (Oct 6, 2020)

accidentally stepped on my cat lmao,, the downside of it being the middle of the night and owning a black cat. i feel,, very bad now lmao ;//


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

when you want to wish someone a happy birthday and you can't even send them a pm or convo or they just have a full on private profile rip i mean i suppose people have their reasons but it's like.. aww damn i know this person


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 6, 2020)

i sleep too much


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Had a headache earlier and it made me want to stay in bed the whole time.
Its gone now, but whenever it happens, I feel unmotivated to do stuff.......


----------



## oak (Oct 6, 2020)

My boyfriend saw a scary clown yesterday driving through downtown and it's the bad part of the city too lmao. He was stopped at a red light and waved at the clown but he didn't wave back. All 2020 needs now are scary clowns.


Spoiler


----------



## xara (Oct 6, 2020)

i genuinely hate groupwork so much lmao. i get what the point of it is but honestly,, teachers try to incorporate groupwork into _everything_. like assignments that don’t take longer than 20-30 minutes or a question that you intend on asking the class about, anyways, does not need to be collaborative work. maybe some people like it or excel from it but it makes me so anxious; i don’t feel comfortable working in groups and so i’ll be doing this assignment on my own. i’ll probably get yelled at for it but groupwork hinders me and makes me so, so uncomfortable. even behind a screen i just,, hate it a lot and can’t do it lmao


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 6, 2020)

Just had a bad day, hopefully the week picks up for me. I need to eat more as well.

It's annoying how somedays I feel like I'm on top of the world, and other days all I feel like doing is curling into a ball in complete darkness. Sometimes I don't feel like talking much, but it seems people don't understand that.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



xara said:


> accidentally stepped on my cat lmao,, the downside of it being the middle of the night and owning a black cat. i feel,, very bad now lmao ;//



My dad has a black cat. Once he sent me a picture of her in the dark, and all you could see were a floating pair of eyes lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

Meh might just try looking for whatever wand or just none at all, this is getting bit silly lol


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 6, 2020)

procrastination back out of nowhere the last two days, and right when the work starts picking up too

fml


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

friendly reminder to the people of the internet that NOT EVERYONE NEEDS TO SEE YOUR PERVERTED FANART AND ****

God I'm sick of wondering why people are like this, how does anyone find this cute/funny???

I'm sick of the perverted jokes, the dirty **** they say, and its just right there on the first page of google, on the first few images.

Why.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

living


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> living


understandable


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 6, 2020)

xara said:


> i genuinely hate groupwork so much lmao. i get what the point of it is but honestly,, teachers try to incorporate groupwork into _everything_. like assignments that don’t take longer than 20-30 minutes or a question that you intend on asking the class about, anyways, does not need to be collaborative work. maybe some people like it or excel from it but it makes me so anxious; i don’t feel comfortable working in groups and so i’ll be doing this assignment on my own. i’ll probably get yelled at for it but groupwork hinders me and makes me so, so uncomfortable. even behind a screen i just,, hate it a lot and can’t do it lmao



I agree with this so much and I hate it too! I had an instance in college when not everyone put forth an equal effort; high school and middle school were the worst (thankfully, I think I had some teachers that let me work by myself). I just could not connect with any of my peers in high school and maybe in college as well. Hang in there.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 6, 2020)

I don’t know why you have your ass on your shoulders, but get over yourself.


----------



## 6iixx (Oct 6, 2020)

negativity.  most people were taught when they were young that if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything to begin with.  and as young adults to adults, i think a lot of people forget that sentiment.  it's okay not to agree with everything everyone else is saying, but you don't need to hammer down about it to everyone and implement your opinions down their throat.  i don't care if you like this over that, or have a hundred of these things instead of those things, etc.  it could be literally anything.  if you're going to bring nothing but negativity into a situation, what is the point?

without constructive criticisms, without a willingness to to have an open mind? what's the point in putting forth an opinion that does nothing productive to the task or topic at hand? i just wish people would consider their words a bit better before unleashing them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 6, 2020)

I have just had this anger for my job swell more and more over time lately. I am just so frustrated and pissed off I want to scream into the sky. All was well today until surprise, surprise. The girl asked me for help on her account again and I tried my best but I could not figure out how to do any of this ****. EVERY request had something wrong with it that made all my efforts go to waste. **** that account so hard. No human being should have to endure that. I am tired of even backing it up. I want things to go back to the way they were. I'm tired of feeling stressed all the time.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 6, 2020)

I want hot chocolate but the fridge is broken and the tap water here is garbage so it won't taste the same


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Tired and unmotivated to study


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 6, 2020)

These little tiny flies or gnats that keep flying in front of my lights and screen are driving me crazy. I have tried a bunch of different stuff to get rid of them and nothing works. I’ve long accepted that but just wanted to express my annoyance with them.

Also, I wish my gacha game would slow down on events. I might need to take another break if they keep shoving kizunas shortly after the last one ended. At least tonight, a banner I was waiting for is coming and I plan on pulling on it though I was starting to think that I wanted to pull on a different part. I hope I get Shanks crew too (probably won’t since the unit is boosted in a different part).


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 6, 2020)

Spoiler



My dad was acting like a jerk again today, saying that all I do is sit on my <butt> (not real word) all day in my room, even though it’s the one time today I don’t go downstairs within 5 minutes of him coming back. Even my mom was pretty annoyed with him too and said not to worry about him acting like that. My dad was trying to make me go back to school in person for me to get out of the house, even though my grades are good and I have more sleep and in an overall better mood. I’m like, no way. I work a lot better alone without any distractions. I’d like to go back to school eventually but why mess it up if the conditions are already being met? I’ve already agreed with him to ride my bike and walk the dog more often, so I hope I don’t come back in a while.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 6, 2020)

Random shirtless tweaker while I was out checking laundry.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 6, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Random shirtless tweaker while I was out checking laundry.


And a new squatter out front.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 6, 2020)

It just took me like 4-5 hours to do a project that prob should've taken at most 2 hours. I really need to get in to see someone about managing ADD and executive dysfunction better. I can't handle this, not when I've got professors criticizing me because I didn't study enough or whatever.

also went to schedule an appt with the counselor I've been seeing on campus for the last three years and apparently she's working somewhere else now. just great. I would set up an appt with my therapist at home but I would have to wait a few weeks out. ugh.


----------



## Tutle (Oct 7, 2020)

It's late, can't sleep after eating dinner like 10 mins ago.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 7, 2020)

How do you win at aerobics?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

yay so i have to apply for like random jobs now but i have to apply for **** i cant take bc job agency looool  life's great


----------



## oak (Oct 7, 2020)

My training upgrade for work was confirmed and I know it's gonna be fine but before quarantine I had started other training and that didn't go well. It was just because I let my anxiety take over and then it's hard to focus on the task, especially with machinery. Plus my foreman/trainer is always some older guy with anger managment issues so they yell at you when you mess up once. My last trainer yelled at me "I DON'T DEAL WITH NO CRYING WOMEN" so I like sucked the tears back into my face and waited till break time to cry in my car. I really hope this time isn't a repeat of last time. I truly don't fit in at my workplace lmao. I stick out like a big gay sore thumb.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tired and unmotivated to study


Oh gosh... I feel that. I have 4 major assignments due between Oct. 19-23 and I just wanna curl up and do nothing. *sigh*


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

Why do people bother to ask your preferred name if they're just going to go ahead and call you by your birth name anyway?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Man, I really hope they cba about my applications cause it would feel pretty embarrasing if I had to go to an interview. LOL.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 7, 2020)

I wish I had a study buddy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2020)

Lacking motivation lately. I'm about to go out with my friend's mom to just get out for awhile, so hope that changes my mood. 



Reginald Fairfield said:


> How do you win at aerobics?



Okay but those people are fine as hell. Like, damn.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 7, 2020)

oak said:


> My training upgrade for work was confirmed and I know it's gonna be fine but before quarantine I had started other training and that didn't go well. It was just because I let my anxiety take over and then it's hard to focus on the task, especially with machinery. Plus my foreman/trainer is always some older guy with anger managment issues so they yell at you when you mess up once. My last trainer yelled at me "I DON'T DEAL WITH NO CRYING WOMEN" so I like sucked the tears back into my face and waited till break time to cry in my car. I really hope this time isn't a repeat of last time. I truly don't fit in at my workplace lmao. I stick out like a big gay sore thumb.


Sorry you have to deal with that. How long do you have to do training for?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Oct 7, 2020)

Having your best friend show mutual respect? Never heard of it


----------



## oak (Oct 7, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Sorry you have to deal with that. How long do you have to do training for?


Luckily this portion is only a week cause I've already done it before, it's just a safety retraining everyone has to do. There are more portions coming up that will last a few weeks though but at least there's a break inbetween.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 7, 2020)

oak said:


> My training upgrade for work was confirmed and I know it's gonna be fine but before quarantine I had started other training and that didn't go well. It was just because I let my anxiety take over and then it's hard to focus on the task, especially with machinery. Plus my foreman/trainer is always some older guy with anger managment issues so they yell at you when you mess up once. My last trainer yelled at me "I DON'T DEAL WITH NO CRYING WOMEN" so I like sucked the tears back into my face and waited till break time to cry in my car. I really hope this time isn't a repeat of last time. I truly don't fit in at my workplace lmao. I stick out like a big gay sore thumb.



That’s awful . I’m really sorry to hear that you had to experience that. :/ That kinda reminds me how in middle school a teacher expressed concern to my mom at a parent teacher conference because I cried a lot. >< Nowhere as bad as what you went through, but still humiliating and hurt. It is not like I like being emotional or anxious (even though we didn’t know I had anxiety back then or not). :/


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 7, 2020)

oak said:


> Luckily this portion is only a week cause I've already done it before, it's just a safety retraining everyone has to do. There are more portions coming up that will last a few weeks though but at least there's a break inbetween.


Well hang in there you can do it!


----------



## oak (Oct 7, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> That’s awful . I’m really sorry to hear that you had to experience that. :/ That kinda reminds me how in middle school a teacher expressed concern to my mom at a parent teacher conference because I cried a lot. >< Nowhere as bad as what you went through, but still humiliating and hurt. It is not like I like being emotional or anxious (even though we didn’t know I had anxiety back then or not). :/


Yeah some people don't understand us cry-ers but that's alright I'll get through it. Thanks for replying though!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 7, 2020)

Just saw the naked voting psa. Did not need to see Josh Gad's moobs.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Just saw the naked voting psa. Did not need to see Josh Gad's moobs.


do I ever want to know what the frick that is


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> do I ever want to know what the frick that is


I regret seeing it, let's do that together.



Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I regret seeing it, let's do that together.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


when I find the time ill be sure to watch that in a private browser and delete my internet history after 

assuming I have the courage to watch it


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I regret seeing it, let's do that together.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


what the hell akahacacahj


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> when I find the time ill be sure to watch that in a private browser and delete my internet history after
> 
> assuming I have the courage to watch it


Funny thing, youtube has a policy against nudity.


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Having a hard time with math is hindering my study time =/


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 8, 2020)

I made us pancakes for dinner and chocolate and blueberries inside a pancake is not a good combination


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2020)

one thing led to another and basically another subgroup (in my group) is presenting a research topic i proposed and i muted my zoom bc i didnt wanna hear it, i hated what i proposed LMAO


----------



## deana (Oct 8, 2020)

One of my old teachers posted some old pics from my school days and it unexpectedly brought up a lot of feels 



Spoiler: Hiding my feels in a spoiler~



Basically I just really hate that bullying has had such a negative impact on my life. Yet I'm only just starting to understand how much it messed me up.. I've only started to realize this in the last year or so that I'm struggling to just be my authentic self. I wasted so much of my life just trying to be as much as an unidentifiable blob as possible, as a defence mechanism for bullying and criticism. Now I've started to identify this problem in myself but I can't seem to stop it. I'm a grown ass adult and I still feel like people are going to bully me if I try to be myself and I hate it


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Funny thing, youtube has a policy against nudity.


You'd be surprised how much nudity is around yet you can't say everyday cuss words. Lmao.

Also this moving in from campsite in NH-system. I HATE HATE hate dislike these card **** so much.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2020)

Deleted.  Just needed to air my thoughts.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 8, 2020)

Why do I always have to wake up randomly and think about stuff? But what if my thoughts are right though, maybe I really am not funny or just annoying. Why is it I get so worried over something so pointless.

I hate thinking about things like this


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 8, 2020)

i just want to go back to bed ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

man wands are hard to get by these days


----------



## Bcat (Oct 8, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Okay but those people are fine as hell. Like, damn.


 We roast them and how cringe what they’re doing looks, but they're all in phenomenal shape and having fun. Makes you wonder who the real losers are. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> i just want to go back to bed ;;


Lol same. Thanks to my Fitbit I now know how crappy I’m sleeping in excessive detail.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 8, 2020)

My dog gets to go to the vet today and i'm horrified
She hasn't been to the vet in so long, and she hasn't been doing too well. ;v;


----------



## Soigne (Oct 8, 2020)

got a real bad case o the blues


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

Intrusive thoughts again


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2020)

stomach is upset can’t tell if it’s something I ate or because I have been deeply angry since this morning


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2020)

the secondhand embarrassment i felt for the people who transcribed yesterday's lecture
they made a huge gaping mistake on the very first page and idk what they were thinking, normally im forgiving but right now it's just,, the mistake was so obviously a mistake why did 6 people who worked on the transcription not see it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 8, 2020)

just found an old document on my laptop, written one week after my cat Daisy died back in 2018. I read through it and it brought back so many good and awful memories. it made me sob. I miss her so much. it's been over two years and I still can't get over losing her.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 8, 2020)

My best friend died today.
Shadow, the dog. At 9 years old.
I've never been more depressed in my whole life. She was always there for me. The one person I could talk to.


----------



## xara (Oct 8, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> My best friend died today.
> Shadow, the dog. At 9 years old.
> I've never been more depressed in my whole life. She was always there for me. The one person I could talk to.



i’m so sorry.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 8, 2020)

seasonal depression and mother nature are trying to hit at the same time whoa boi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2020)

First and foremost, I just want to say that right now I am safe and doing fine. I just wanted to vent somewhere, and just a warning because this will contain suicidal ideations. So don't read further if that triggers you. 



Spoiler:  



I went on a rollercoaster ride with my emotions today. I didn't start the day off right anyways - I was depressed. During lunchtime, I had partaken in a little incident with my family and it did not go so well. Words of contempt and names were hurled at me. The second time I took the car out for a drive, I was sobbing as I drove and the faintest notion of driving off a bridge or cliff came to mind. However, I didn't do that. I just slowly drove around the neighborhood, as I did have to attend a meeting session with a professor. Eventually I started feeling better and drove around the city. When I got back home to dress up and go visit my friend, I was at first cheerful. I responded to my mom's yells with just positivity. That was my way to cope. Eventually things added on, with my grandma saying things as well. They seemed to feel inferior to my friends because of me hanging out with them more than with my family. Things started to mentally derail for me. I sobbed for a long time in my friend's mom's car on the way to her college campus. I thought about buying some sleeping medications or overdosing on my meds. As things passed though, so did those thoughts. I regained composure and I've been trying to motivate myself. I came back not too long ago and my grandma was ranting about how I just use my family and how she hates her life and wants to die or live in a nursing home. I didn't go off the rails that time. Just been taking deep breaths. I'm trying to keep it together. I don't really want to die. I just want to escape.


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> First and foremost, I just want to say that right now I am safe and doing fine. I just wanted to vent somewhere, and just a warning because this will contain suicidal ideations. So don't read further if that triggers you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, i know we don’t know each other all that well but i know dealing with your family isn’t easy at all and i’m really sorry. family can be an absolute nightmare at times and you deserve better. if it’s any consolation, i’m glad you didn’t do what you thought about doing and if you ever need to talk, i’m here for you


----------



## Neb (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m starting to think the stress from quarantine has finally caught up to me. Nothing is helping my constant loneliness and I lose motivation to do anything every afternoon.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Crappy weather and I got that "cold af degrees and bad weather" running nose pls body why you hate me.

also sus packages probably stuck again how joyful.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

Me: Time to go do all my "dailies".
My internet: Haha no, I will only let half of the websites work.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 9, 2020)

Spoiler: long



it's been bugging me since earlier but I remember why I hate myself so much art-wise

I remember joining an organization in 2015 and was part of the publicity committee, I didn't know a lot about designing posters that time (the only thing I had going for me was that I was a so-so artist) so I was pretty bad at it I guess. But I loved making art and wanted to get better with making posters so I thought why not join and learn right

Well turns out the members hated the **** I did and didn't bother at least teaching me how to become better, they just decided to kick me off the project I was initially supposed to head and they didn't even tell me about it. I explicitly remember the night when they had a meeting for said event, at the time I was pretty sure I was the head for publicity but no one told me about the meeting until after it had finished and I found out someone else (better than me) from the publicity team went instead. I guess ever since then I've had deep and bad insecurities about the way I make posters and do art

That was years ago and I am getting better I think, but the deep-rooted insecurities make me feel that whenever someone compliments me for making posters or, heck, even the magazine competition last fair, sometimes I feel like I don't deserve it or whatever.

Today I submitted a draft for a poster to one of the event heads and they said they really liked it, no further comments given. It gives me so much _anxiety_ sometimes with the way I always think they're just too shy to say they hated it when they say they have no other comments, I just try not to stress about it but I do ahahah. An hour ago I was also tapped by one of my classmates to make merch to raise class funds after they stumbled upon some of my artwork, and my initial thought was that they couldn't get anyone else to make merch so maybe I was their last option sdkjfhsdlfj i dunno

I should be studying okay bye





Spoiler: fren



Also, my uttermost pet peeve is when my friends and I plan a game night and I ask to have it later or that I'll be late bc my family usually eats late or smth
We usually play 9 or 9:30 pm and the first time I had it moved was bc my mom and I were waiting for my dad, we were supposed to eat at 8 pm but he had an emergency to attend to and came back 9 pm so we only had dinner then
a few other times I was late to game night was bc of chores or eating late, I really hate leaving my mom to clean up after and only ask to leave the dining table early if I have to study or have an urgent meeting, but otherwise I hoped my friends would understand my situation better
Every time we plan game night I always turn sour bc they pick on me constantly for this kind of thing. No matter how I say "sorry I want to accompany my parents to dinner" they always pick on me for this kind of thing, even though I'm actually the first to show up for game night sometimes. I always tell them to just start without me if it bothers them that much. I'm trying to make time for everyone and I usually prioritize my family, idk why it's so hard for them to respect that. I hate it


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

this nanner quest in aqw so damn redious lol


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 9, 2020)

Spoiler



This has been bothering me for a while but recently I've been noticing that a lot of my non-American friends on Discord have sorta just been ranting to me about whatever is wrong with the US more often. I'm usually try to be there for people but lately I've been noticing how it's been all about the same subject and that they kinda address me only as if they expect me to do something about it. 

Lately I've been trying to keep out of the news and social media a lot lately because it's been exhausting to my mental health, along with the fact that I've been struggling through college. It also doesn't help that I've been noticing how they are showing signs of using me as a token friend to say stuff like "I have a POC American friend so of course I know whatever is going on there and how horrible life is there". they never seem to talk to me about any subject other than that. 

The last week or so, I've been at my lowest point so I started calling them out a bit more and replying "That sounds awful, but I don't think there's much I can do about it myself anyways :/" only to have them reply "tElL YoUr pEoPlE To sToP BeInG So iGnOrAnT. i sWeAr yOu aMeRiCaNs aRe sUpEr aNtI-FaCtS AnD LoGiStIcS ThAt iTs hIlArIoUs tO WaTcH. " as if I'm some sort of Instagram influencer that can control 328 million people.

I recently softblocked them and deleted Discord after one of them wanted to rant to me about what some other American said on Twitter. 

*I don't need this right now.*


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 9, 2020)

Well I got two days of not covering that account but... looks like she's out again for a doctor appointment so I have to cover it again. Aye... I hope this doesn't drain all my energy to enjoy Friday. I worked hard this week just to relax at the end of it.


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 9, 2020)

Sometimes I wish I could go back in time and change things


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2020)

one of my teachers is calling at 3pm because apparently i haven’t been doing the work which,, i have. leaving their name + the names of the assignments that i supposedly haven’t done would’ve been nice but,, guess not lmao


----------



## 6iixx (Oct 9, 2020)

game comparisons.  new game, new mechanics, new items.  get over it already.  you prefer a different game, go play that; no one needs to see or hear you ragging about it constantly because it doesn't live up to your pedestal of an expectation.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm feeling nauseous and I don't know why...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 9, 2020)

I just slept for a really long time which was much needed, but I feel really out of it now. Also the headache I had all day yesterday is still here.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 9, 2020)

I think one of my friends here won't be able to come on as much anymore and I miss her and I'm sad


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2020)

my stomach hurts so bad rn :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Might have to check on that USPS package from LA once again. For some reason they always get some weird "estimated" arrival date slapped on them that could be interpret as it actually was in Sweden. Meanwhile San Fran always gets here without major issues....


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

This game event is rigged af, there's some entries that don't match the theme there and they have more points then the ones that match the theme, like wtf...
I keep losing my streak because of that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

I am mega screwed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 9, 2020)

well **** I'm having an existential crisis and dreading death again. why can't I just go to sleep?


----------



## pochy (Oct 9, 2020)

i've scared myself from falling asleep after watching a few documentaries


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

Just realized I have to go to the school to pick up some of my schoolwork because I accidentally forgot to put my name on it.....................


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2020)

Nevermind, doing okay now.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Oct 10, 2020)

Tmw your friend says “You’re boring, cya nerd”


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 10, 2020)

worried about one of my friends, and worried that my best friend is losing interest in me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Oct 10, 2020)

Meraki said:


> worried about one of my friends, and worried that my best friend is losing interest in me


Tell me about it


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Tell me about it


...im not, I'm just.. sad.. And worried.. I'm sorry I made you feel that way


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Oct 10, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ...im not, I'm just.. sad.. And worried.. I'm sorry I made you feel that way


It’s fine


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 10, 2020)

Certain places online make me feel relatively sane.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 10, 2020)

Spoiler: I



am in a constant state of anxiety over time management and deadlines, taking a break temporarily alleviates my stress until i think about the time i spent resting when i couldve spent it doing something productive idk idk idk i hate everything atm


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

Okay soooo that was illegal well thanks I'll them that next time


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 10, 2020)

I didn't sleep very well at all last night, but now that I'm up I can't fall back asleep.


Reginald Fairfield said:


> Certain places online make me feel relatively sane.


What did you come across


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

I know it's not fun for them but yeah, someone hacking public service radio's twitter accounts and posting like "hey baby wassup *****" lmao...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 10, 2020)

Seeing how people still hate the Astros and constantly talking about the sign-stealing scandal (combined with the cancel culture that happened over the summer) tells me another trait where society is going downhill - forgiveness. I already know that people are no longer being honest, and people wouldn’t condone neutrality as those who are being neutral or indifferent to issues are being scorned. Now they won’t forgive anymore.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 10, 2020)

Feeling unusually depressed right now.


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 10, 2020)

Im trying to disable all my social medias but Instagram won't let me disable my account until late Sunday night because I accidentally logged back on into my account uuuuugh.

I've officially decided I'm deleting everything because I realized I've fallen into the toxic trap of comparing my life to other people's lives. I might as well just disable everything at this point because it's so painful to look at compared to my uneventful and boring life. It's my first year of college and people are already making friends easily and going out while I'm stuck at home because I don't live on campus. I'm done with that toxic habit and I might as well get rid of it all if it's going to cause me to feel this way. It's like the universe just spat on my face and said "_ha screw you, this is what you're missing out and it's your fault for not doing anything_".


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Im trying to disable all my social medias but Instagram won't let me disable my account until late Sunday night because I accidentally logged back on into my account uuuuugh.
> 
> I've officially decided I'm deleting everything because I realized I've fallen into the toxic trap of comparing my life to other people's lives. I might as well just disable everything at this point because it's so painful to look at compared to my uneventful and boring life. It's my first year of college and people are already making friends easily and going out while I'm stuck at home because I don't live on campus. I'm done with that toxic habit and I might as well get rid of it all if it's going to cause me to feel this way. It's like the universe just spat on my face and said "_ha screw you, this is what you're missing out and it's your fault for not doing anything_".


I should do that but it's easy keeping up with some stores/artists etc. I like but I should definitely clear my list of what I'm following...


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 10, 2020)

god I'm a horrible friend


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Oct 10, 2020)

Isn’t it great to have a friend that says they care about you more than anything but turn around and straight up say they’d rather talk to their messy, bad influence friends and then would rather straight up leave than talk to you? What an amazing feeling, totally not degrading at all. Apparently people who support toxic behavior and childish qualms are so amazing and much better than literally everything i’ve done for them. No wonder i feel like i’m just getting used by them, the only times they get really invested in our conversations is when i have to play makeshift therapist and whenever it’s over they throw me under the bus all over again. How is it fair that i have to constantly remind you i’d rather be with you than my other friends when you do the exact opposite for me, just constantly bashing in the idea that i’m not good enough for them. I want to fix things between the two of us, more than anything at all but they’re just being so fricking difficult and i can hardly express how frustrated i am


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just found an old document on my laptop, written one week after my cat Daisy died back in 2018. I read through it and it brought back so many good and awful memories. it made me sob. I miss her so much. it's been over two years and I still can't get over losing her.



I am so sorry . I think it’s normal and fine to continue grieving for her. That’s what my mom tells me since I still cry about my sister’s cat (who was mine too since she used to live with us before my sister moved and she was the litter mate of one of my other cats) and my cat (who was the litter mate of my other remaining cat) who died a month after her. I have pictures of them on the day or week before I had to say good bye and it makes me extremely depressed whenever I pass them up. I truly am sorry and for the fact that there isn’t much I can tell you other than I relate to this so much and I really feel your pain . If you want to chat even if it’s not about this, I’m always open to dms.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 10, 2020)

Cramps. I can barely play my game because they are so bad ><; I forgot what time I took the medicine.


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Cramps. I can barely play my game because they are so bad ><; I forgot what time I took the medicine.



oof i feel this. i hope you feel better, soon >_<


----------



## bigboybrubs (Oct 10, 2020)

Jennifer thought playing video games were childish, she was really pretty.... =|


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

Just realized next week will be stress week for me


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 10, 2020)

Reality sucks, I have no booze, my usually distractions aren't cutting it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 11, 2020)

I am _less than one second away _from unlocking baby luigi in Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Isn't it great having internet that doesn't actually work? No, no it's not.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

When you hear a song and you're certain you heard it before somewhere but you can't recall where. (lookin at you "hana uta" by TOKIO)


----------



## Neb (Oct 11, 2020)

A part of me wants to try dating sites while another part would rather wait and see what happens. There’s just something scary about putting myself out there and messaging strangers.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 11, 2020)

Neb said:


> A part of me wants to try dating sites while another part would rather wait and see what happens. There’s just something scary about putting myself out there and messaging strangers.


I've heard things. There's also youtube compilations of rejections, people with unrealistic expectations on both sides.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Youtube: Look, there's COVID-19 news. Get out of your fantasy daydream world and look at reality for once.
Me: But I don't want to...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 11, 2020)

Roosters. I get it it’s 6 am you can shut up now. I don’t even live close to the country why is this a thing in my life right now? It’s my fault anyway because I don’t want to be that person that has to call and report them. If it’s not a rooster it’s their dog yapping all night anyway


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2020)

just became painfully aware of what i look like. ,,i have no choice but to simply pass away


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 11, 2020)

xara said:


> Untrue words


I don’t think that’s true you’re a beautiful person inside and out based of what I’ve seen from you on this forum.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Can I stop thinking about the same awful thing for at least _one day_, please?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I am _less than one second away _from unlocking baby luigi in Mario Kart Wii


Man best of luck. I don't think I unlocked everyone still.. rip

uh where did my other post go???


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 11, 2020)

I have a whole pechakucha presentation due tonight


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 11, 2020)

Been TRYING to motivate myself but ****'s not working. Been feeling kinda sluggish and have a minor headache. 

It's coffee and chips time.


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I don’t think that’s true you’re a beautiful person inside and out based of what I’ve seen from you on this forum.



c’: thank you, renee


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 11, 2020)

xara said:


> just became painfully aware of what i look like. ,,i have no choice but to simply pass away


Couldn’t read and not comment. Haven’t spoken to you yet but in  all your posts you sound sweet and lovely  Please know how special you are


----------



## pochy (Oct 11, 2020)

Spoiler



i've noticed that i sometimes.. stop breathing for an unusual amount of time? i'll be playing on my switch when suddenly, i inhale for what seems like the first time in ages. i don't even notice that i haven't inhaled for over a minute. (unless inhaling once a minute is normal idk) i know i can hold my breath underwater for long, but it's scary when it's above water and has no purpose?? also oxygen deprivation is bad for your brain so i don't wanna lose what little functioning braincells i have..


----------



## Neb (Oct 11, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've heard things. There's also youtube compilations of rejections, people with unrealistic expectations on both sides.


That's exactly why I'm afraid of joining those types of sites. Even though most people meet that way now, it seems to attract a _lot_ of shallow individuals.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 11, 2020)

guys I started easing towards possibly coming out to my mom earlier and I was too terrified to do it lol I'm an idiot


----------



## deana (Oct 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> guys I started easing towards possibly coming out to my mom earlier and I was too terrified to do it lol I'm an idiot


Don't feel bad! You don't need to set yourself a deadline for coming out to her. Just do it when you are ready  ❤


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 11, 2020)

Neb said:


> That's exactly why I'm afraid of joining those types of sites. Even though most people meet that way now, it seems to attract a _lot_ of shallow individuals.


thought id throw my 2 cents in here, a lot of the bigger apps (idk if you were only going to use sites or were going to try both) are mainly used for hookups, so while you may find someone you really connect with there, theres a chance they only wanted a one time thing


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

My acne is horrible rn and i look ❤awful❤


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

I have so much to study for next week
And I don't feel like doing it..


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 11, 2020)

I just realized that I never brought Dom to the studio, so if I wanted to order his poster for others, I can’t . But, the good news is that I just brought Judy to the studio so I can order hers. Well, hopefully I’ll find him again on an island. Still incredibly ticked off about the timing of the update and how much I lost from it. I’ll get over the posters but yeah. Sad thing is that i would normally be one that kinda defends nintendo since i haven’t had any negative experience aside from this from them. Sorry for bringing this up. so ticked that i didn’t bring my dom to the studio. i thought i did.


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Couldn’t read and not comment. Haven’t spoken to you yet but in  all your posts you sound sweet and lovely  Please know how special you are



you’re the sweetest, thank you c’:


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 12, 2020)

The fact that I want to learn all these things I think are cool and not waste my life but i'm a very lazy person ;v;


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2020)

I’m a failure because I don’t accomplish everything instantly and I’m not already a self-made success story at 28 :)
- my family


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm such an absent minded idiot


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 12, 2020)

Zane said:


> I’m a failure because I don’t accomplish everything instantly and I’m not already a self-made success story at 28
> - my family


Been there a few times. They probably just want you to have more of a goal and a plan. They probably could be communicating it better to you.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

Zane said:


> I’m a failure because I don’t accomplish everything instantly and I’m not already a self-made success story at 28
> - my family


Your family sounds very non-supporting and a mold of either parents who want their kid to success because they did - or because they did not and want you to live their dreams. Honestly I'd try not to care what they think and they shouldn't force you to be their perfect ideal person.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> guys I started easing towards possibly coming out to my mom earlier and I was too terrified to do it lol I'm an idiot


Don't feel bad, we're all rooting for you and you should do it when you feel ready 
--

Anyway since my other posts got lost in space I'm just worried about this package and I have no choice but to ask the store for an inquiry  I really hope I'm not scaring them away cause I really love their things but those USPS fake statuses are really crapping on people rn.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm so tired, tired of school and tired in general. I'm also worried cause my piano lesson is tomorrow and I haven't practiced at all yet cause this past week I had midterms and I was busy all weekend.

also have no clue when I'm gonna eat, I usually go get food after work and eat during class but now I had to factor in when I take my dog outside and I'm afraid I wont make it to the class on time. idk maybe I should start leaving work a little early so I have more time to deal with him.


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 12, 2020)

I have online college classes today even though every single school and other colleges are closed today because its Indigenous People day. :^))))


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 12, 2020)

Already feeling anxious before the work day even starts for me. I also went to bed early enough to get 8 hours of sleep but I woke up 2-3 times throughout the night so now I feel extremely tired and not ready to tackle the day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 12, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I have online college classes today even though every single school and other colleges are closed today because its Indigenous People day. :^))))


our college doesn't observe minor holidays either, only mid semester break, thanksgiving, Christmas/winter break, and spring break. no single days off.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020

ofc today i forgot to do yet another jazz hist assignment cause I didn't realize there was one due today. I even made an effort to write down all my assignments last week but by some stupid stroke of luck I forgot about this one.

I literally cannot keep up with this class and it's aggravating.


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> our college doesn't observe minor holidays either, only mid semester break, thanksgiving, Christmas/winter break, and spring break. no single days off.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020
> 
> ...


At least you have mid-semester breaks cuz we don't have a spring or fall break >.> We do have a thanksgiving and winter break.

They condensed the semester this year due to the high COVID cases in my state and didn't want people going out.

Spoiler alert: It didn't do anything and cases just got worse due to football games and crowding in bars oof


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Been there a few times. They probably just want you to have more of a goal and a plan. They probably could be communicating it better to you.



Sucks though because I was pretty proud of myself _for_ having goals and plans and making decent progress working towards them, especially this year. I’m the one everyone comes to to borrow money from but somehow also the irresponsible one who needs to work harder.  Quite a feat to fill both roles, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

update: my other package popped up in sweden just today just hope it's not too slow w/ customs :/


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 12, 2020)

Zane said:


> I’m a failure because I don’t accomplish everything instantly and I’m not already a self-made success story at 28
> - my family


I’m an oldie  at 28 you have the best of your life ahead of you  Enjoy being young


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 12, 2020)

relationships are hard.


----------



## oak (Oct 12, 2020)

A new family is moving in downstairs and I hope they like us lmao. They have a young child and are clearly very religious so I hope they don't mind how gay & trans me and my partner are. My landlord is already uncomfortable around us and had to ask what genders we were.    Also my street isn't the nicest in the area so I hope they know where they are moving into. I was so stressed to introduce myself.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 12, 2020)

So i have this picture of me and my oldest sister when we were at the beach - i was 2 in the photo and my sister was 15 - but recently this sister ripped out the part of the picture that showed her face and just left it as a picture of me 
idk why i care but it just bugged me bc that's one of the only pictures i have with her and also one of the only pictures of me from babyhood since i'm the 2nd youngest so my mom never really bothered to take many pictures of me in my youth and my sister absolutely defiled this shrine from my youth :'( she said she'll replace it tho


----------



## oak (Oct 12, 2020)

I found 2 puppies roaming my neighbourhood with ropes tied really tight around their necks & the animal shelter is closed for Thanksgiving. I have a feeling the drug house owns them but they have new dogs every single month so I don't want to give them back lmao. Idk what to do now


----------



## 6iixx (Oct 12, 2020)

oak said:


> I found 2 puppies roaming my neighbourhood with ropes tied really tight around their necks & the animal shelter is closed for Thanksgiving. I have a feeling the drug house owns them but they have new dogs every single month so I don't want to give them back lmao. Idk what to do now


anything will be better than going back to where they came from; i can tell from your statement that you know a dog with a rope probably didn't come from the best home.

all i can suggest is try to keep them comfortable, or have someone you know and trust who's capable, keep them cozy and comfy until the shelter is open again.  hopefully it isn't a kill shelter, but honestly, sometimes they're the better alternative to going back home, or on the streets.

i hope the pups are okay, and i appreciate you for caring for them  <3


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 12, 2020)

xara said:


> just became painfully aware of what i look like. ,,i have no choice but to simply pass away



I relate to this, but yet this really makes me sad hearing you say this  since I think you are one of the kindest people on the forums I think that alone tells me you’re beautiful on the inside and outside. I think @Reneezombie said it better and I agree with her . Also, I’m really sorry I didn’t see this yesterday when you were hurting . I really hope you are feeling better today.



Spoiler: something to make you smile







sorry it’s upside down; no clue why it does this




	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020



oak said:


> I found 2 puppies roaming my neighbourhood with ropes tied really tight around their necks & the animal shelter is closed for Thanksgiving. I have a feeling the drug house owns them but they have new dogs every single month so I don't want to give them back lmao. Idk what to do now



that is awful   that is very scary to hear that about your neighborhood too. Dumb question, but is there anything that the police can do?


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 12, 2020)

love being ignored


----------



## oak (Oct 12, 2020)

6iixx said:


> anything will be better than going back to where they came from; i can tell from your statement that you know a dog with a rope probably didn't come from the best home.
> 
> all i can suggest is try to keep them comfortable, or have someone you know and trust who's capable, keep them cozy and comfy until the shelter is open again.  hopefully it isn't a kill shelter, but honestly, sometimes they're the better alternative to going back home, or on the streets.
> 
> i hope the pups are okay, and i appreciate you for caring for them  <3


Thanks for replying but unfortunately I found the owners. It's a bad house up the street and I had no choice but to turn them over. The dogs are also pit bull mixes so I know people love to use these dogs for the wrong activities. I cut the ropes off the dogs necks and when the lady found out she started screaming & swearing at me in front of my own house. I told her not to make them so tight next time. She was too high to be reasoned with. The SPCA emergency line called me and I filled an abuse report. To make things worse my boyfriend is mad at me for turning them over instead of keeping them but the drug people would have all came to our house looking for the dogs and I don't want that. He thinks I was too soft with them but I didn't see him try to intervine. Now I feel like I let those puppies down fffffff-

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020



Dunquixote said:


> I relate to this, but yet this really makes me sad hearing you say this  since I think you are one of the kindest people on the forums I think that alone tells me you’re beautiful on the inside and outside. I think @Reneezombie said it better and I agree with her . Also, I’m really sorry I didn’t see this yesterday when you were hurting . I really hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I filed an abuse claim with the SPCA so I hope the drug house up the street doesn't try to retaliate. I'm not hardcore enough to get involved with things like this lmao


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 12, 2020)

xara said:


> just became painfully aware of what i look like. ,,i have no choice but to simply pass away


lmao i'm the ugliest garbage ever wtf are u saying 
anyway
what i always say to myself is "i don't give a s*** what people think of me" even if it's kinda a lie it still helps lol 
Plus killing urself technically won't make anything better so yeh


----------



## oak (Oct 12, 2020)

My mom told me on the phone I should go apologize to the drug house people for cutting the collars/ropes off their dogs or else a war will start and I'm like jesus christ really? I didn't know it was their dog to begin with. Plus then I'd have to knock on their door and what if they stab me lmao


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 12, 2020)

oak said:


> My mom told me on the phone I should go apologize to the drug house people for cutting the collars/ropes off their dogs or else a war will start and I'm like jesus christ really? I didn't know it was their dog to begin with. Plus then I'd have to knock on their door and what if they stab me lmao


goodness, if those losers were abusing puppies, the last thing you need to be doing is  apologizing to the druggies - for hecks sake call the animal department


----------



## oak (Oct 12, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> goodness, if those losers were abusing puppies, the last thing you need to be doing is  apologizing to the druggies - for hecks sake call the animal department


I have filed an abuse report with the SPCA but I know there's not much they can do. They are gonna come check out their house this week and the drug people are totally gonna know it's me who reported them.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 12, 2020)

oak said:


> I have filed an abuse report with the SPCA but I know there's not much they can do. They are gonna come check out their house this week and the drug people are totally gonna know it's me who reported them.


if they're actually drug people they're prob gonna get arrested anyway lol so i wouldn't worry ab it. and if they try anything funny with you then you have full rights to report them ~once again.~


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 12, 2020)

oak said:


> I have filed an abuse report with the SPCA but I know there's not much they can do. They are gonna come check out their house this week and the drug people are totally gonna know it's me who reported them.


It makes it harder when people tell you what you should have done after it’s already been done. It’s not an easy situation at all. Those poor puppies


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 12, 2020)

i hate seeing puppie abuse :c like what did they do to you boi


----------



## oak (Oct 12, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> if they're actually drug people they're prob gonna get arrested anyway lol so i wouldn't worry ab it. and if they try anything funny with you then you have full rights to report them ~once again.~


Oh the police are on my street all the time, they know where the drug houses are. Idk if they legally can't do anything or if the police turn a blind eye. I've seen the police go inside the heroin dealers house multiple times and nothing has happened to him. He's been there for years lmao. But thanks for replying anyways, I know it's not an easy situation to give advice for. I will call the police if it escalates to that though but hopefully it won't.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020



Reneezombie said:


> It makes it harder when people tell you what you should have done after it’s already been done. It’s not an easy situation at all. Those poor puppies


Thanks for understanding. I shed some tears for those puppies cause I wanted to save them. It's in the SPCA's hands now.


----------



## xara (Oct 12, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I relate to this, but yet this really makes me sad hearing you say this  since I think you are one of the kindest people on the forums I think that alone tells me you’re beautiful on the inside and outside. I think @Reneezombie said it better and I agree with her . Also, I’m really sorry I didn’t see this yesterday when you were hurting . I really hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are the absolute sweetest person; thank you so, so much for being so kind, i appreciate it and you. your cat is also absolutely adorable



saucySheep said:


> lmao i'm the ugliest garbage ever wtf are u saying
> anyway
> what i always say to myself is "i don't give a s*** what people think of me" even if it's kinda a lie it still helps lol
> Plus killing urself technically won't make anything better so yeh



thank you


----------



## Soigne (Oct 12, 2020)

working a lot of overtime and lately i've been getting so sad at work i have to take a break in the freezer to have a bit of a cry lol. today i sat back there and thought about how i wanted to be a marine biologist as a kid... 10 year old me would be so sad to see where 22 year old me has ended up.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2020)

French is taking up all my time and energy. We're moving so fast. 

Also, I need to make myself a list of motivators because I've been contemplating about why I'm even taking these college classes.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 12, 2020)

The same guy keeps trying to follow me on social media when I keep denying his request. Especially after what he tried to pull by blatantly disrespecting me and my family... no thank you.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 12, 2020)

Depression is slowly, slowly taking hold of me again... I'm feeling real unhappy about life

Meh


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 12, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Depression is slowly, slowly taking hold of me again... I'm feeling real unhappy about life
> 
> Meh



Hang in there, Panda . I really hope you feel better soon or find a way to cope better. You are a wonderful friend and have been so understanding even when I’ve had silly minor things bother me. So, I just want you to know that  you have at least one person that thinks highly of you here and cheering you on to feeling 200% better ^.^.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020



Lightspring said:


> The same guy keeps trying to follow me on social media when I keep denying his request. Especially after what he tried to pull by blatantly disrespecting me and my family... no thank you.



That is really scary. It would be nice if the social media would take action when you report them, but seeing how they let our “president” break the terms, I don’t see them doing much. :/ I hope you stay safe and find a solution to this.


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

Just realized one or two of my assignments are missing...
I hope they'll still accept it or else...
I'll somewhat be in trouble


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

I woke up with horrible back pain and I can't go back to sleep...
Now I just feel way older than I usually feel and I hate that.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 12, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> That is really scary. It would be nice if the social media would take action when you report them, but seeing how they let our “president” break the terms, I don’t see them doing much. :/ I hope you stay safe and find a solution to this.


Thank you for your kind words. I am being relatively passive by politely ignoring his requests but if it gets out of hand, I will be sure to say something. I only have to see him twice a week and in the future three times due to a shared event we both have. I know that this is not permanent and I know in the future I won’t be able to see him again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 12, 2020)

my dog keeps begging and I hate it lol

also wayyyy too much schoolwork to do. youd think after midterms i would have some more free time but nope. constantly bombarded with schoolwork and profs getting mad cause I didn't start it sooner. 

I'm pretty sure that being this stressed out 24/7 for three months twice a year isn't good for the psyche.


----------



## Neb (Oct 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Another really bad mental health vent



The chronic loneliness I’ve developed has become so frequent that it affected my friendships. I like to message one to three online friends at a time. If they respond quickly, my brain perks up and I feel a little better. If they take a while, I feel disliked worthless. What’s worse is that I neglect my other friends. Instead of spreading out my attention I pester a few of them at a time. It’s not that I dislike my other friends, I just don’t have the emotional maturity to handle that many people at once. Sometimes I’ll vent on Discord servers and forums with the hope that my friends see my distress and respond more quickly. It almost never works.

This has been an issue for a few years, but it’s escalated more recently. There’s a pandemic that restricts social interaction and I lack the routine school provides. I’m also afraid of telling my therapist. While I know she wouldn’t judge me, the thought of confessing my deep-rooted codependency is terrifying.

TLDR: I’m a codependent friend and I refuse to confess or work on it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 13, 2020)

Is there a multiplayer game out there without hackers?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 13, 2020)

I feel too feminine and I _hate _it
I think it's the core to all of my issues on why I hate myself so much, because tbh because when I slap some masculine clothes on all of my issues with my self image just vanish (it's not the reason why i'm trans just had to get that out lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

pretty sure you're not allowed to do that with online auctions but they got my stuff so eh...

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



Lightspring said:


> The same guy keeps trying to follow me on social media when I keep denying his request. Especially after what he tried to pull by blatantly disrespecting me and my family... no thank you.


Block that person and if they make like, alts and stuff report them to the site or in worst case police.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2020)

Who put the pitcher that used to have tea in it on the counter? It's covered in ants now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 13, 2020)

I have to go grocery shopping in a bit; I hate getting up this early and I don’t like being up when my dad is up. He is too loud and we’re still not talking . I went to bed with a big headache and I feel like I hardly slept and headache is still here. Every time I needed to go grocery shopping during this pandemic, I had trouble sleeping the night before.


----------



## xara (Oct 13, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I have to go grocery shopping in a bit; I hate getting up this early and I don’t like being up when my dad is up. He is too loud and we’re still not talking . I went to bed with a big headache and I feel like I hardly slept and headache is still here. Every time I needed to go grocery shopping during this pandemic, I had trouble sleeping the night before.



sorry to hear that you’re having a bit of a rough time rn,, i hope your headache goes away and that you’re able to get some sleep at some point. stay safe out there


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

man i have sooo much papers i need to keep and store in my ring binder thing, man lol kms


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

My frikin English teacher never responds to my emails >:C i sent her one asking her an important question ab this dumb paper i'm supposed to write and she hasn't responded,,,, she says the paper is biased and i need to make it un-biased but how tf am i supposed to do that if idfk which part of it is FRIKIN BIASED 
STOP ACTING LIKE IK EVERYTHING ANUDIAWHDUWADIOCS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 13, 2020)

My bedroom's lock doesn't work


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> My bedroom's lock doesn't work


i don't have one c:


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 13, 2020)

xara said:


> sorry to hear that you’re having a bit of a rough time rn,, i hope your headache goes away and that you’re able to get some sleep at some point. stay safe out there



Thanks so much!  I’m okay now. I always get really anxious before going grocery shopping lol.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

OMG ONE OF MY FRIENDS GOT POINTE SHOES BEFORE ME AND IM FRIKIN JEALOUS WHY IS EVERYONE GETTING THEM BEFORE ME HEY I'VE ONLY BEEN DANCING FOR 6 YEARS >:CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC 

SOMEONE SYMPATHIZE WITH ME PLEaZE



			https://www.google.com/search?q=pointe+shoes&rlz=1C1GCEA_enUS864US864&oq=Pointe+sho&aqs=chrome.0.0i433j69i57j0i457j0l5.2146j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## 6iixx (Oct 13, 2020)

when you specifically put in your giveaway thread not to pick your flowers.. and when you take a stroll through your island, you discover that your flowers were indeed picked  >;


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> when you specifically put in your giveaway thread not to pick your flowers.. and when you take a stroll through your island, you discover that your flowers were indeed picked  >;


or ran thru. sometimes people just can't help it  which is why i love dream islands, i can freely run thru flowers w/o a care, lol.


----------



## 6iixx (Oct 13, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> or ran thru. sometimes people just can't help it  which is why i love dream islands, i can freely run thru flowers w/o a care, lol.



the ones that were plucked were in the middle of a group.  plus they were out of the way on the beach.  it could have been an honest mistake, but it seemed like they were picked through.  v;

oh well.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

they really had to make parts of the last quest that tedious area **** why thanks devs...


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 13, 2020)

when the teachers instructions nearly brick your computer....

todays been a good day


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 13, 2020)

I got flowers in the mail today and they weren’t signed, so I have no idea who they’re from. My dad just messaged me saying they weren’t from him. I’m a little creeped out now.

never mind it was just my dad messing with me again  I wish he’d just just stop and be my dad. Also I tossed the flowers because my friend jokingly said there could be a camera in it.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2020)

*uses disinfectant wipe on my phone and debit card, then proceeds to use it on the light switches because it was still usable* 

Mom: "Ha! I already cleaned that thing before! It's sparkling new!" 

Me: _internally screaming _

I would be cleaning things around here with more if I didn't get made fun of... just simply using soap and water is not cool, ya'll. 

Also smh at my grandma ganging up on me with my mom and making me a scapegoat. Does it make you feel better? Because mom picks on you and practically everyone in the house so much that you want to agree with her on something and rattle on me...?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020

ALSO SHUT UP WITH POLITICS. I WANT TO SCREAM AT YOU GUYS. I WANNA DO MY HOMEWORK IN PEACE.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2020)

Not doing too well right now.  Tired of hating myself and having nothing to look forward to.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Not doing too well right now.  Tired of hating myself and having nothing to look forward to.



Aw . I’m sorry to hear that. I hope your week at the very least gets better, though I really want to see you happy since I think you are a kind person and from what I see, there isn’t anything I dislike let alone hate and it saddens me to hear you feeling like this again :/. I’m sorry if I talking out of place; I’m just concerned that’s all.  Do you have any plans for in game halloween? I’m having a friend join me and you’re welcome to come as well if you’d like.   Just asking since I had a lot of fun at his island today and I thought this might be something you could look forward to. Sorry if this is a little forward of me. Just hate seeing you sad :/


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Aw . I’m sorry to hear that. I hope your week at the very least gets better, though I really want to see you happy since I think you are a kind person and from what I see, there isn’t anything I dislike let alone hate and it saddens me to hear you feeling like this again :/. I’m sorry if I talking out of place; I’m just concerned that’s all.  Do you have any plans for in game halloween? I’m having a friend join me and you’re welcome to come as well if you’d like.   Just asking since I had a lot of fun at his island today and I thought this might be something you could look forward to. Sorry if this is a little forward of me. Just hate seeing you sad :/



Hey there, Dunquixote.  I know I sound like a broken record, but don’t worry about it.  It’s not your fault.  Pretty much all of it is my fault.  I also am getting blood drawn and a flu shot tomorrow which I’m really not looking forward to.  I do have plans for Halloween in-game, though I wouldn’t mind visiting that island.  Thank you.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Hey there, Dunquixote.  I know I sound like a broken record, but don’t worry about it.  It’s not your fault.  Pretty much all of it is my fault.  I also am getting blood drawn and a flu shot tomorrow which I’m really not looking forward to.  I do have plans for Halloween in-game, though I wouldn’t mind visiting that island.  Thank you.



I don’t think you’re a broken record; I actually am worried for sounding like the broken record both in this conversation and about the posters ><. Not sure how else to articulate concern though and sorry if it is getting annoying :/. That’s great you have plans for Halloween . If you are ever interested visiting mine or whatever, let me know. Just was trying to think of something that might help. Good luck at the doctor’s and hang in there.


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 13, 2020)

My dad threw out the lunch I made for myself I'm really livid


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2020)

I haven't been productive with my college workload in days. Been cutting classes. Rarely doing anything.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 14, 2020)

Spoiler



When you’re trying to sleep but you’re too bothered by an old tbt wifi rating that was left several years ago


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2020)

Got face cleanser cream in my eye but I think it's gone god bless those eye drops


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Oct 14, 2020)

Been dealing with so much pain lately.



Spoiler: whine



My shoulder has been messed up for weeks. My wrist hurts even though I had carpal tunnel surgery on it (which actually did help in some ways). I've had a cavity for years that I haven't been able to get to the dentist for, and constant headaches probably due to grinding my cavity in my sleep.

Also my job is stressful for my anxiety and not really.. important and I wish I wasn't so desperate to keep it.

Oh boy! Also I'm late on getting a prescription that I technically should have a blood draw in order to get refilled...and I'm starting to really miss having a CPAP machine. My health is apparently in shambles.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 14, 2020)

I tried to microwave some rice but it was too stale and I threw it away... What was left on my plate was a bug, which I could have eaten if I chose to not give up on the rice.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 14, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I tried to microwave some rice but it was too stale and I threw it away... What was left on my plate was a bug, which I could have eaten if I chose to not give up on the rice.



 im glad you threw it out._ the horror_


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

Why am I in so much pain today? On top of that, I barely feel awake.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 14, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> im glad you threw it out._ the horror_


Oh yeah, for sure. That bug was promptly ushered into the drain lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2020)

Wow, how hard is it to get those paper things like, just ask the admin/finance department people or stuff?


----------



## Soigne (Oct 14, 2020)

exhausted mentally


----------



## oak (Oct 14, 2020)

The animal services called me saying they are going to my neighbour's house to follow up on the animal abuse I reported. The guy said he has to tell them that someone complained that the ropes around their necks were too tight so they are gonna know it's me who ratted them out considering we argued in the street a few days ago. I don't want them to retaliate but I hope it's worth it for those 2 puppies.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2020)

I hate when I’m mentally not nervous about something but physically my body insists that I am. My heart is thudding and it’s just like bro chill


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 14, 2020)

Ah yes isn't fun it when half your essay gets deleted because you closed it? Fun. Very fun.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 14, 2020)

Zane said:


> I hate when I’m mentally not nervous about something but physically my body insists that I am. My heart is thudding and it’s just like bro chill


same though


----------



## xara (Oct 14, 2020)

bRo can you stop assigning groupwork?? like,, answering 5 questions doesn’t need to be a group effort ;/


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2020)

Friday our hair stylist is coming to cut our hair and I’m nervous since she takes other clients even though she is taking precautions. My mom and dad are in their 60s-70s and I have asthma. I am extremely dependent on my parents so if anything happens to them, I’m screwed ><

And something else is bothering me. :/ I try so hard to let it go but it is extremely hard to forget some things and to forgive or move on. Can’t go into further detail.


----------



## Clock (Oct 14, 2020)

Having intrusive thoughts for a few days now, I just want it to go away...


----------



## oak (Oct 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Friday our hair stylist is coming to cut our hair and I’m nervous since she takes other clients even though she is taking precautions. My mom and dad are in their 60s-70s and I have asthma. I am extremely dependent on my parents so if anything happens to them, I’m screwed ><
> 
> And something else is bothering me. :/ I try so hard to let it go but it is extremely hard to forget some things and to forgive or move on. Can’t go into further detail.


I'm sorry to hear about these things worrying you! I also have asthma so I understand being concerned. I know you can't go into detail so I'll just say I'm wishing you the best with what's bothering you. Also I hope your haircut goes smoothly on Friday.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2020)

Well, I cleaned the stainless steel with lysol wipes but it doesn't look clean. I got most of the grime off, but there's smudges and lint all over from the wiping ;o; maybe some gloves would help next time...? 

Any clean freaks out here please help a girl out


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2020)

oak said:


> I'm sorry to hear about these things worrying you! I also have asthma so I understand being concerned. I know you can't go into detail so I'll just say I'm wishing you the best with what's bothering you. Also I hope your haircut goes smoothly on Friday.



Thank you so much ; I appreciate your kindness and concern. I trust the stylist but still, I’m the type that rather not take any chance. I hope you found a solution for those poor dogs and that you’re staying safe are doing well yourself.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 14, 2020)

The more and more i have this long hair the more and more i hate it


----------



## Bcat (Oct 14, 2020)

...So I was watching a show on Netflix called ‘Evil,’ and there’s a scene towards the end of the second episode where the characters watch a behind-the-scenes documentary about how a movie monster is made. They talk in detail about how they do the character’s makeup and everything. A little while afterwards, I google a recipe for cookies and I get an ad for “Impressive movie makeup. 40 best monsters that will blow your mind”.

I’m legit almost in tears. I just want my privacy. I want to throw my phone out the window, but I use too many apps in my daily life for that. I just feel so utterly powerless and I hate it...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 14, 2020)

the fact i could not survive life if i couldn't daydream

this is ridiculous, i dont even want to live my own life anymore....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 14, 2020)

Yo literally college bothers me and the fact I gotta go to a funeral hhh


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 15, 2020)

Bcat said:


> ...So I was watching a show on Netflix called ‘Evil,’ and there’s a scene towards the end of the second episode where the characters watch a behind-the-scenes documentary about how a movie monster is made. They talk in detail about how they do the character’s makeup and everything. A little while afterwards, I google a recipe for cookies and I get an ad for “Impressive envoie makeup. 40 best monsters that will blow your mind”.
> 
> I’m legit almost in tears. I just want my privacy. I want to throw my phone out the window, but I use too many apps in my daily life for that. I just feel so utterly powerless and I hate it...


Song titles alone probably have me on a list.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 15, 2020)

The widgets on my phone keep rearranging themselves and it’s really annoying.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 15, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Song titles alone probably have me on a list.



Oh, Im definitely on a list for some of the things I’ve searched up lol.  

I’m in better spirits about it now. Honestly, it could have been a coincidence considering that I’ve been looking up horror movies lately for sp00ky month.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 15, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Oh, Im definitely on a list for some of the things I’ve searched up lol.
> 
> I’m in better spirits about it now. Honestly, it could have been a coincidence considering that I’ve been looking up horror movies lately for sp00ky month.


What movies? I picked up the 90's Addams Family two pack at a grocery store, along with Disney's Ichabod and Mr. Toad.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 15, 2020)

yo why does death freak me out?? smh


----------



## Seastar (Oct 15, 2020)

My laptop charger broke. I was supposed to ask for a new one before this happened. It's too late now. I guess I will be spending my days more bored than ever until I get a new one.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2020)

Need to buy a new computer mouse for my laptop. Meh. Not that they are terribly expensive unless you need those extreme gaming one but really nothing I wanna spend on now.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 15, 2020)

I have to get up in just over 4 hours time. I hope my coworkers will forgive me for not being functional lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2020)

lmao culture journalists not knowing about JE lololol


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2020)

Spoiler: Animal testing.



I hate watching content about animal testing but unfortunately it comes with the field I'm in. Sat through an extremely uncomfortable five minute clip earlier where the scientist was out of line in their treatment of the subject. Their point was visible at a glance; there was no need to induce further stress.


----------



## oak (Oct 15, 2020)

Someone smashed the windows of the car next to mine on the street but left all the other cars untouched. I really hope it was a random break in but even then I'm scared for my car now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 15, 2020)

Well tomorrow is Friday and you'd think that would be something to look forward to, but I am dreading it. Two of my coworkers will be out who I cover accounts for which means double the work for me AND less call coverage with our already low staff. It's going to be a bad time. Also, my grandpa is deciding to come over on Saturday of all days and he can be a handful. At least Friday of next week I have off.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 15, 2020)

oak said:


> Someone smashed the windows of the car next to mine on the street but left all the other cars untouched. I really hope it was a random break in but even then I'm scared for my car now.



it sounds scary over there. >< yeah, I can’t blame you. I hope you stay safe and nothing happens to your car. I’m sorry you have to experience all this scary stuff .

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020

The first part of my post is actually nothing bad. My cat is snuggling with me and she’s making me very sleepy. The “complaint” is that she makes me sleepy whenever she snuggles with me. I love when she snuggles but I’m still trying to get myself awake lol.

Still am bothered about the same stuff that was bothering me yesterday. I’m glad that we’re and my hair dresser takes precautions but I still rather come in no contact with someone who has been heavily exposed to other people.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 15, 2020)

I really don’t do well with timed quizes or anything timed. Especially if it has anything to do with remembering things  blah. At least it’s my weekend and classes are done for the day


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 15, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I have to get up in just over 4 hours time. I hope my coworkers will forgive me for not being functional lmao


Lol I woke up 10 minutes before I needed to be at work **** me

can my coworkers do their work pls?? Like thanks for leaving your **** everywhere and not cleaning it up, leaving it to me when I already had a **** tonne of stuff to do. The amount of times I help others by doing their stuff but get no help in return is frustrating 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020

im unnecessarily angry I need to calm down lol


Ametsa Izarra said:


> the fact i could not survive life if i couldn't daydream
> 
> this is ridiculous, i dont even want to live my own life anymore....


as a person with maladaptive daydreaming disorder, I feel this


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 15, 2020)

What's wrong with twitter why cant I post. hfksjfkd


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 15, 2020)

Funeral approaches and I'mma have turn a whole bunch of math late since I'll lose three days


----------



## Bcat (Oct 15, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What movies? I picked up the 90's Addams Family two pack at a grocery store, along with Disney's Ichabod and Mr. Toad.


Mostly what’s good on netflix and Hulu. I can’t believe they took Paranormal Activity off Netflix at the beginning of October  Addams family is on my list to watch!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2020)

it seems like the more I read about the current state of American politics the more angry and frustrated I become.

also so tired and executive dysfunction is killing me. can I just die now pls ty


----------



## Clock (Oct 15, 2020)

Feeling like exausted trash when studying and the fact that i keep getting disteacted while doing it, I just want this and next week to be over already and I'm worried that my teachers aren't responding to my school questions


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 15, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Mostly what’s good on netflix and Hulu. I can’t believe they took Paranormal Activity off Netflix at the beginning of October  Addams family is on my list to watch!


Bad timing. There might be some copyright crap preventing you from seeing the sequel on there. While not technically horror, I wonder if you'd like MirrorMask.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 15, 2020)

well it's always just something new with me it seems.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2020)

Spoiler: kinda personal but i gotta vent



earlier I had to console my friend because his self esteem was shattered... idk what all happened but basically someone he's been friends with for a while and has had feelings for for a while told him that they don't want to be with him and that he's unattractive.

that makes me so mad. I personally don't experience any kind of physical attraction but I can say right now that he is not unattractive. I love when he sends me pics of him doin whatever. I've never been "in love" with someone so I've never experienced a "breakup" but I still feel really bad for him. getting rejected by someone you really like is probably one if the worst feelings in the world.

anyways, I let him know that I'm always here no matter what. he's been the closest friend I've ever had for four and a half years now and at the point I couldn't imagine my life without him. anyone who hurts him is gonna get hurt by me.




	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020

well that's just nice, it's midnight and all of the residential side of campus is experiencing a complete power outage. I won't be able to go to sleep until the power comes back on :<

edit: op nvm the whole damn city has no power. just great.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

lolol be more discreet please but yeah sure that's a way to get approval. :^^^^)
(not person above but just some other)

also mom why do you really have to have me going with you everywhere -.- we don't have the same taste anyway


----------



## itsmxuse (Oct 16, 2020)

Met my new regional manager yesterday and her comments yesterday about my shop have got me on egg shells with her expectations


----------



## Clock (Oct 16, 2020)

Time for an another annoying vent from Clockwise


Spoiler



I'm really having a hard time studying, I keep getting distracted easily and i hate it so much, i just wish i can focus properly, but i can't and now i feel like im in hot water because im missing stuff i need for review, i hate it so much that i just want to curl up in a corner and stay there for hours. I need my review stuff to at least get a decent grade for a large test, and the fact that i'm dreading to go to actual school for a week even though its a ****ing half day, its going to be an uncomfortable experience for me, i rather do it at home, i dont want to spend a few hours with a face mask and sheild doing a test there, i just hate the situation right now, i hate it so much mentally.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2020)

I haven’t felt 100% physically for the past couple days and I’m not quite sure why.  I know I was feeling fine before then.  It all seemed to happen after my doctor visit.  But... I don’t think I have the virus.  So then why do I feel so off lately?  Am I just not getting enough restful sleep?  I’m really not sure.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 16, 2020)

Running on 2 hours of sleep and trying not to fall asleep in my chair.
It's gonna be a 20 hour day and I'm 7 hours in. ​


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 16, 2020)

seriously don't know where to start studying for the exam.
im so overwhelmed?? with the coverage???? feels like im trying to get a degree in pharma in 2.5 days please who scheduled our module this way


----------



## rianne (Oct 16, 2020)

Burnt out. Wish I could hibernate for a bit.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

man i go afk 2 minutes to unpack my packages and ofc that damn key drops in this game :^^^^D


----------



## oak (Oct 16, 2020)

My dad: stop saving every homeless animal on your street & getting involved with other people's pets
Also my dad: Good news the people down the street with their house for sale agreed to give me their 2 dogs & 1 cat.

I was gonna point out the irony to him but those 3 animals really need to be saved so I kept my mouth shut lmao. The old lady that lived their died a year ago (my mom took her to all her cancer appointments) and then her adult son moved in and has been ignoring her beloved pets. My mom asks him every month if she can have the dogs cause that's what her older lady friend would have wanted but he's a stubborn drug addict. My mom already takes them to the groomer & buys dog food so why does he even want them. Can y'all tell we are related lmao

Edit: also my parents live in a different city so the 2 dogs I'm talking about aren't the puppies up the street from me unfortunately.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 16, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Already feeling anxious before the work day even starts for me. I also went to bed early enough to get 8 hours of sleep but I woke up 2-3 times throughout the night so now I feel extremely tired and not ready to tackle the day.



I feel you. This always happens to me I make sure to go to bed early when I know I have to get up early the next day but I always either continuously wake up during the night or can never immediately fall asleep to begin with. So I still get just as little sleep as I would do if I were to have stayed up later, the whole point of going to bed early then just seems stupidly pointless.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 16, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Lol I woke up 10 minutes before I needed to be at work **** me
> 
> can my coworkers do their work pls?? Like thanks for leaving your **** everywhere and not cleaning it up, leaving it to me when I already had a **** tonne of stuff to do. The amount of times I help others by doing their stuff but get no help in return is frustrating
> 
> ...


Maladaptive daydreaming disorder?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020

i got about 6 hours of sleep and i cannot focus on classwork send help


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2020)

I wish my dad would shut the bathroom door when he goes to the bathroom when I’m out in the kitchen (where the bathroom is near) not to mention, wash your hands.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

uhhh okay im trying to get these papers but ...man can you just be content with other papers i have no idea and i don't want to be rude to my former place man


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 16, 2020)

Spoiler



I knew this was going to happen eventually. On Facebook, I had blocked a friend of a close friend of mine, because of the stuff they post. It's wayyy too cynical and political. I just can't stand it. The close friend messaged me asking me why I blocked them, and I really don't want to get into why I did, as it's none of their business but I've already told them. I just don't want to lose friends simply for trying to keep things peaceful. I knew if I didn't block this person I was going to snap eventually. I am sick of being a fawn because I feel so helpless all the time, running with an imaginary tail between my legs. I'm a coward.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 16, 2020)

still doing school... I cannot focus, I want to sleep and I keep getting distracted by daydreams and other stuff.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 16, 2020)

uh oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 16, 2020)

Yooooooo it'd be amazing if your boyfriend's kid could stfu while I'm trying to focus mom, I got two things to write, math to solve, a book to read, and a quiz to take.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2020)

oak said:


> My dad: stop saving every homeless animal on your street & getting involved with other people's pets
> Also my dad: Good news the people down the street with their house for sale agreed to give me their 2 dogs & 1 cat.
> 
> I was gonna point out the irony to him but those 3 animals really need to be saved so I kept my mouth shut lmao. The old lady that lived their died a year ago (my mom took her to all her cancer appointments) and then her adult son moved in and has been ignoring her beloved pets. My mom asks him every month if she can have the dogs cause that's what her older lady friend would have wanted but he's a stubborn drug addict. My mom already takes them to the groomer & buys dog food so why does he even want them. Can y'all tell we are related lmao
> ...



I’m glad they got taken care of regardless of what your dad said. So your dad likes animals too but doesn’t want to admit it that he was concerned? If so, that kinda reminds me of my dad, just in a different way.

I hope those puppies up the street gets some help and I’m hoping that you’re okay over there. Sorry for butting my nose in again. Your last couple posts got me really worried about those puppies and your safety (sorry if that is weird ><).


----------



## oak (Oct 16, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m glad they got taken care of regardless of what your dad said. So your dad likes animals too but doesn’t want to admit it that he was concerned? If so, that kinda reminds me of my dad, just in a different way.
> 
> I hope those puppies up the street gets some help and I’m hoping that you’re okay over there. Sorry for butting my nose in again. Your last couple posts got me really worried about those puppies and your safety (sorry if that is weird ><).


My dad just doesn't want me to get involved with my neighbours but in his situation he knew the dogs personally & they are elderly dogs so he really had no choice.

Aw you don't have to worry about it, I've gotten used to city life considering I've always lived here. Idk if all cities are like this but if you walk 3 blocks up the area is instantly better. Also I doubt the puppies will be taken away from those people up the road from me but at least animal control is aware. They haven't called me with an update yet though. I might call them next week if they don't call me by then. Thanks for your concern though, I'm optimistic things will be okay.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 16, 2020)

thinking about quitting my job and moving to a new state bc idk how much longer i can keep going to work where i work lol


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2020)

Spoiler: obscure rant with no context



deleted just needed to steam for awhile


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 16, 2020)

it's that time of the month and i seriously need pain killers but we dont have any strong ones
i cant focus on studying because it hurts really badly ughhdhsjfjsj


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 16, 2020)

Life is tough.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 16, 2020)

For some reason I’ve been feeling too guilty to do anything enjoyable. I feel like I haven’t earned it or something. Why am I like this?


----------



## Clock (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm stressed......................
Real life issues and studying


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 16, 2020)

Everything. I'm an insomniac with a massive anxiety disorder and mental illness issues. Every day is one step forward, two steps backwards.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 16, 2020)

Feeling tired and fatigued all the time


----------



## Clock (Oct 17, 2020)

Mentally angry at myself because I might be missing stuff still and I hate it sm


----------



## vixened (Oct 17, 2020)

I miss having long hair but I dont like maintaining long hair. Plus short hair suits me better. so I dunno what to do


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Everything. I'm an insomniac with a massive anxiety disorder and mental illness issues. Every day is one step forward, two steps backwards.


You don't come across that way.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2020)

Guess I will never get this dumb class in-game cause people basically refuse to do this part ... sigh...


----------



## Seastar (Oct 17, 2020)

It's freezing. Why am I here? I don't want to be this cold.


----------



## Cactushead99 (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm always annoyed by the fact that I can never do everything I want to do before the day is over.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2020)

eventually got that class but sheesh people you would think it's common courtesy to help others too lol


----------



## Clock (Oct 17, 2020)

Dreading tomorrow, I wish it was over already


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2020)

I want to drink coffee in peace without needing to take a big fat **** afterwards


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 17, 2020)

i like my gacha games but I wish the one would give me a break from events now and then so i can farm old raids for units I never finished maxing up and so I can focus on other games.


----------



## vixened (Oct 17, 2020)

I just want to eat food without feeling disgusting afterwards


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 18, 2020)

Why does a single sentence hurt me so much?


----------



## Romaki (Oct 18, 2020)

I had a nice day yesterday but then depression hit me.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You don't come across that way.



Doesn't mean I can't try to be/act positive around others as to not bring others down with me. :b


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I want to drink coffee in peace without needing to take a big fat **** afterwards


use less strong coffee and add in some milk/oat drink/cream whatever


----------



## Seastar (Oct 18, 2020)

My arm still hurts in the spot where I got my flu shot.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My arm still hurts in the spot where I got my flu shot.


Common side-effect sadly. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 18, 2020)

The third Neverending Story.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2020)

my former workplace not giving me correct papers for unemployment money ;___;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 18, 2020)

indefinite tiredness and sadness

also, as if it's surprising at all, I really don't want to do schoolwork. im supposed to submit a short paper to get me started on a project in my history class but because im a dumba** who can't get anything done on time I just ordered one book from another uni library and found out that the other one will have to be borrowed through the public library. luckily this paper isn't due til Wednesday night but it's still making me mad and stressing me out. really wish i could just not be in school.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 18, 2020)

I wish I could sleep and never wake up.

At this point I'm feeling hurt over nothing..

It's not like I can just say there's something wrong with me...


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 18, 2020)

exam exam exam exam exam


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2020)

Been feeling down throughout the day.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 18, 2020)

I hate my life. And I hate how I'm too much of a worthless, lazy piece of **** to do anything to fix it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 18, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I hate my life. And I hate how I'm too much of a worthless, lazy piece of **** to do anything to fix it.


I feel this.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2020)

All I do is lay in bed. Right now I'm currently hiding under the sheets. I'm just very tired yet I have lots of work to do and I'm tired of being turned into a scapegoat by my family... I don't understand them


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 18, 2020)

Anxious about going back to work per usual. This time they're trying to change the report I do daily yet again and it's getting really annoying. Someone on our side made a mistake one time and now we need to adjust to their needs my goodness. I really hate the constant change in my job it really drives me nuts. I also have a new report I need to run daily around 1 PM or so. At least I took this upcoming Friday off so I get to be the one who laughs last. Everyone else can have fun with the stress while I finally get a Friday off since my last few have been working until 6 or 7 as well as covering people's stuff.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 18, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I hate my life. And I hate how I'm too much of a worthless, lazy piece of **** to do anything to fix it.


I'm lazy, but I'm not around people that would tell me that.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 18, 2020)

i did something stupid last night and I'm in pain from it still


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 18, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i did something stupid last night and I'm in pain from it still


What happened?


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 18, 2020)

i have schoolwork to do that I chose not to do yesterday that was due yesterday so nOw I have to suffer. i also have math homework thats due tomorrow I forgot about :’)


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 18, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> What happened?


it's really personal


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2020)

Having 100& disk usage. This is why I still wasn't happy that I got this laptop from my sister who used it before. Who knows what she did to this laptop.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 18, 2020)

almost did something irreversible last night and now I'm just looking back and wondering wtf I was thinking
but like  everything's good


----------



## Clock (Oct 19, 2020)

Tests this week...................
Can't wait for Friday


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2020)

Just roaches, man.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Is it because the house is made out of a lot of wood?


basically, yes that's bound to attract various bugs if you don't care for it properly... weird cockroaches specifically though.

anyway ugh can they fix this other site's error today pls


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> basically, yes that's bound to attract various bugs if you don't care for it properly... weird cockroaches specifically though.
> 
> anyway ugh can they fix this other site's error today pls



Yeah, I figured this was the cause but wasn’t sure.  They probably hide under the house a lot too.  Going to have to take even better care of the house or figure out some extreme option to get rid of them... the house has already been treated twice for them, so it’s really frustrating.  Thanks for confirming this though.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, I figured this was the cause but wasn’t sure.  They probably hide under the house a lot too.  Going to have to take even better care of the house or figure out some extreme option to get rid of them... the house has already been treated twice for them, so it’s really frustrating.  Thanks for confirming this though.


Yeah, I was going to suggest you bring some bug sanitizer company there but if you already did then hot damn, best of luck...I'd suggest checking for holes that shouldn't be there and such and try to cover them up so they don't get in as well... or maybe put out some bug killing traps but I think you've done that also.

https://www.terminix.com/pest-control/cockroaches/wood-cockroach/  some stuff abt wood cockroaches








						Wood Cockroach
					

Wood cockroaches, also known as wood roaches, are common outdoor dwelling insects native to North America and found throughout Iowa. Their normal habitat is moist woodland areas but they frequently become a household nuisance because they wander into or are carried into houses as "accidental...




					hortnews.extension.iastate.edu


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I was going to suggest you bring some bug sanitizer company there but if you already did then hot damn, best of luck...I'd suggest checking for holes that shouldn't be there and such and try to cover them up so they don't get in as well... or maybe put out some bug killing traps but I think you've done that also.



Yeah, we’ve already done all of that. Time to burn the house down. Nah, but I’m sure we’ll figure something out, lol.  Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, we’ve already done all of that. Time to burn the house down. Nah, but I’m sure we’ll figure something out, lol.  Thanks anyway though.


Yeah, no problems  I'm no expert but I know woo/logs itself can be extremely vulnerable if not cared for and be getting all sorts of pests on them.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2020)

No sleep... oh boy.  I’m going to be super tired and unstable today.  Probably best if I seal myself off for awhile, lol...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I hate my life. And I hate how I'm too much of a worthless, lazy piece of **** to do anything to fix it.


I used to think I was lazy but it turned out to be executive function disorder. basically you're aware that you have something you need to do but you just can't get yourself to do anything about it. it's not being lazy, it's literally your mind holding you back for no reason. it often causes a lot of stress and it makes me feel the same way that you're feeling here. Idk if you actually have this or if you really are just lazy, but I'm sorry you feel that way.


oh boyy I've got a lot of bs wrong today so let's go down the list.
- I was supposed to help load up band instruments at the drama center this morning and I totally forgot about it until I got to my first class. just great.
- I keep forgetting to sign up for a time to present my songwriting project for jazz history. I was supposed to do it last week.
- My dog keeps eating stuff off the ground outside and I really need to get him a training collar (and possibly also a muzzle) but I'm flat broke and can't get that stuff til I get paid on Friday.
- in speaking of getting paid... I'm flat broke for the rest of the week. I don't even have money for an emergency. I'm just screwed basically.
- I have a debate statement due for history this Wednesday and I don't have either of the books I need for it, I've found some good online resources but my prof explicitly said not to use online sources without his prior approval.
- this week there will be a town hall meet with the president of the university to talk about plans for next semester (regarding the virus) and I've heard that there is a possibility that they will make us go remote next semester. I don't want to go back home. I hate it there. If they end up making us go remote I'm gonna ask my brother if I can stay w him.


so yeah basically life is really trash rn lmao


----------



## oak (Oct 19, 2020)

The new people downstairs officially moved in and they have a baby. The repetitive crying sound of a baby just cuts right through me, it is so bothersome to the core. It was crying up a storm last night.   They are a new young family though so I'm never going to complain cause it's not like you can just ask the baby to stop crying lol.  That's just what normal babies do. Plus I want to be understanding despite the clear differences between our family dynamics.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2020)

thank god for blocking elements in firefox. like no i dont want to see ignored content i block users for very good reasons and i don't like doing it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 19, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> No sleep... oh boy.  I’m going to be super tired and unstable today.  Probably best if I seal myself off for awhile, lol...


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 19, 2020)

bruhh why can't people take a hint ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2020)

so i legit sent an apology email to the ensemble director about me not being able to load up instruments this morning and he's like "It's okay, also you're not scheduled to do that until Nov 23rd anyways."

so now not only am I stressed but I'm also embarrassed because I probably sounded like an idiot to my professor. I'm actually skipping my last class cause I just can't handle any stress anymore. I'm so tired of everything.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 19, 2020)

i don't understand why i don't respect myself enough to put an end to the bull**** this guy keeps putting me through because somehow here i am again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2020)

STUPID *****ES I HATE ALL OF YOU11!!!1!1!


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2020)

For 2 or 3 days know it feels like I have a bruise right on my hip bone area, but there's no bruise, cut or anythin. It hurts to sleep on it do I try to avoid sleeping on that side, but the pain is still there. Whye.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 19, 2020)

work


----------



## Neb (Oct 19, 2020)

I want another cup of coffee, but it’s 6 P.M. and I want to fix my sleep schedule again.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 19, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> STUPID *****ES I HATE ALL OF YOU11!!!1!1!


Thanks.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Thanks.



yw bro

nah it's not you guys I was referring to anyways, but my family


----------



## Clock (Oct 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

this unemployment site never working like...... okay i need to check on my stuff there but i can't um hello fix it


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 20, 2020)

Thought I would be productive today but then I woke up with a headache and painkillers make me sleepy.
Guess I'm not doing anything today after all.​


----------



## Tianna (Oct 20, 2020)

I keep having dreams of being friends with people who cut me out of their life and it's a vicious cycle of pain and agony


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler: Tw Death
> 
> 
> 
> Idk if this is true, but one of my relative has passed away like recently, I'm really sad and upset right now...


I'm so sorry for your loss.. Stay strong :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 20, 2020)

I can't leave here for 40 min but this silence and monotony is driving me crazy. I usually enjoy my art class more if people are talking or if I have someone to talk to while I work. idk maybe I should bring my headphones next time, even though they're really bulky and kinda awkward.


----------



## oak (Oct 20, 2020)

My rabbit chewed my boots. I know it's my fault for leaving them on the floor though lol. She chewed all along the top so where you put your foot in has no stitching anymore, just a frayed chewed mess. It's like she was a can opener going around the top rim of my boots haha. I'm just glad she didn't eat the pieces lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

Apparently I can't eat milk yogurt anymore..?? lactose intolerance developing or stuff.. had to have it this morning bc i was basically out of oat yogurt and my tum hurt like hell.


Also I'm giving up on this ****ing unemployment money thing soon. Can they actually check my paper and also stop having such a laggy page so I can't upload/change my stuff ugh.


----------



## deana (Oct 20, 2020)

Fire alarm testing at my building today


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

how do I even live anymore 

daydreamdaydreamdaydreamdaydream


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 20, 2020)

it's only Tuesday ugugugug

yesterday my mom was like "you can't just wish your days away, you need to enjoy each day" but I told her that's really difficult to do when I spend literally every single day either doing schoolwork or stressing about schoolwork. I can never enjoy my time while I'm in school.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 20, 2020)

pain


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 20, 2020)

I found something that belongs to someone I don’t want to see or talk to. I told them I didn’t have it awhile ago, but I guess I was wrong. I’m tempted to throw it away and pretend I never saw it. I can’t bring myself to do that though. I haven’t seen or heard from them for a few weeks now and that’s been great, now I feel upset.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 20, 2020)

I want to play minecraft with people since i'm bored but the one friend who has the same version i have never wants to play with me ;v;


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 20, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I found something that belongs to someone I don’t want to see or talk to. I told them I didn’t have it awhile ago, but I guess I was wrong. I’m tempted to throw it away and pretend I never saw it. I can’t bring myself to do that though. I haven’t seen or heard from them for a few weeks now and that’s been great, now I feel upset.



 I’m sorry. I can’t imagine how tough that is for you. Do you know anyone that  knows them? maybe they could deliver it for you. If not, do what you think is the right thing to do. No one will fault you for whatever you decide to do. Sorry if that isn’t much help. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## oak (Oct 20, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I found something that belongs to someone I don’t want to see or talk to. I told them I didn’t have it awhile ago, but I guess I was wrong. I’m tempted to throw it away and pretend I never saw it. I can’t bring myself to do that though. I haven’t seen or heard from them for a few weeks now and that’s been great, now I feel upset.


Throw it out and no one will ever know. One item isn't worth the chance of giving them an opportunity to talk to you. It's up to you though but I certainly won't judge you for tossing it out.


----------



## xara (Oct 20, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I found something that belongs to someone I don’t want to see or talk to. I told them I didn’t have it awhile ago, but I guess I was wrong. I’m tempted to throw it away and pretend I never saw it. I can’t bring myself to do that though. I haven’t seen or heard from them for a few weeks now and that’s been great, now I feel upset.



 i’m sorry that you’re having a rough time. like dunquixote suggested, if you have any mutuals with this person, maybe you could ask them to deliver it for you? or, like already suggested, you could always toss it out. returning it isn’t worth the upset that it’d cause you. do what you feel is best for _you_, no matter what, and i hope you feel better, soon c’:


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 20, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m sorry. I can’t imagine how tough that is for you. Do you know anyone that  knows them? maybe they could deliver it for you. If not, do what you think is the right thing to do. No one will fault you for whatever you decide to do. Sorry if that isn’t much help. I hope you feel better soon.





oak said:


> Throw it out and no one will ever know. One item isn't worth the chance of giving them an opportunity to talk to you. It's up to you though but I certainly won't judge you for tossing it out.





xara said:


> i’m sorry that you’re having a rough time. like dunquixote suggested, if you have any mutuals with this person, maybe you could ask them to deliver it for you? or, like already suggested, you could always toss it out. returning it isn’t worth the upset that it’d cause you. do what you feel is best for _you_, no matter what, and i hope you feel better, soon c’:


Thank you. You’re all so kind 
Ive been avoiding mutual friends at the moment, but I think I’ll probably go that route. I really want to toss it though


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I found something that belongs to someone I don’t want to see or talk to. I told them I didn’t have it awhile ago, but I guess I was wrong. I’m tempted to throw it away and pretend I never saw it. I can’t bring myself to do that though. I haven’t seen or heard from them for a few weeks now and that’s been great, now I feel upset.



How did I just now see this?!  >.<

Personally I would throw it out, but having a mutual deliver it works too.  I always hate having to get rid of things that have emotional attachments to them.  I hope you feel better soon and the situation is resolved.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

I can't anymore.

Every day I'm up till 7 studying.

It's not that my work is hard, I literally cannot stop myself from daydreaming. I fell asleep today and I still have work to finish.
I don't know what's wrong with me but I want to find out ; ^ ;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 20, 2020)

i'm SORRY but i cannot STAND when couples ruthlessly defend one another, even if one of them is in the wrong. we get it, you're in love or whatever !


----------



## milktae (Oct 21, 2020)

I’m so annoying


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

I have multiple friends that I talk to that don’t message me back for awhile sometimes.  I just feel like such a failure and a bad friend because of it.  I know that’s probably not their intention and they probably have their own stuff to deal with, but it’s the way I feel.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 21, 2020)

Im in tears over a stupid daydream.


----------



## eseamir (Oct 21, 2020)

my fiancé and I work at the same company and theres currently a massive personal drama happening with another person who has just been brought in at work that is basically forcing him to resign soon and I'm currently super stressed about what we're going to be doing next year


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

Currently stressed about work.  I should have gone to sleep hours ago.  I got to finish this report by the end of the day, which means I can’t really sleep.  Well... at least I have a lot of video games to occupy my time.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2020)

this game sometimes who even came tf up with ****

also why is some of my hair layers fuchsia pink still, i've defo washed it or like 12-15 weeks lol


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 21, 2020)

I can’t even get a text back -~-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2020)

jesus what idiots on that unemployment money place, i did upload salaey specification AND all the hours i worked on that employment.... wtf do you even more want, i told you they normally don't do these things that place need... i give up, for reals.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 21, 2020)

Have my mind on why did l sell my Love ball...I really wish l had it right now. That was a reward for art contest and l sold it the next 2 months. I actually feel sad for a collectible. I still know who l sold it too...but it won't work, ik for sure. Wonder if l should trade a vesta collectible for it if it's worth enough


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Currently stressed about work.  I should have gone to sleep hours ago.  I got to finish this report by the end of the day, which means I can’t really sleep.  Well... at least I have a lot of video games to occupy my time.



i hope you finish your report soon, friend; i’m sure it’ll turn out great c’:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2020)

I swear to goddddd
this jazz history class is so ridiculous. I made an effort last night to check Blackboard so I could be sure that there was no assignment due today. it said there was nothing. but apparently it lied to me and there _was_ actually an assignment due last night. **** me.

this semester really just needs to die.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 21, 2020)

Just so, so exhausted... I have been getting some serious headaches lately. Not sure if it's the weather, poor lighting in my room, or a combination of work stress. Gosh I cannot wait until tomorrow. Last day and then I can enjoy a nice, long weekend. I need it more than anything right now. I just hope my parents can reschedule the fridges being delivered on Friday. It changes the whole mood when you have people coming over to install stuff.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 21, 2020)

Just feeling really tired and off lately I hope I’m not getting sick.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 21, 2020)

Why does my mom never see through my point of view?

I've really tried to see through hers and why she's doing things but in the end I'm getting dragged like a ragdoll because of what she wants, and my opinion doesn't seem to matter.

If not eating, outright saying I've had no friends for 2 years, or avoiding her as much as possible isn't a sign there's something wrong with me, then what is?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

xara said:


> i hope you finish your report soon, friend; i’m sure it’ll turn out great c’:



Thank you, friend.  I ended up sleeping after all and finished it not too long ago.  I’m still nervous about it, but I think it will be fine.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

I hate migraines...


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 21, 2020)

My mom wants me to work on my christmas list soon and i was going to start yesterday and then today, but yesterday i got “busy” and by the time i was free, I was tired and now I’m kinda tired even though i didn’t do anything. not exactly looking forward to christmas since my dad and I are still not talking (and even if we were) and i hate how we have been going to my sister’s for christmas instead of staying home like we used to. plus i can’t use my money to get anyone presents since i have no money or a job, so I’m kinda starting to get depressed again even though I am not consciously thinking how embarrassing I am or bad daughter. :/. Been more concerned about some things that happened to some online friends.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2020)

I can't stand having executive dysfunction. this assignment should literally take no more than like 30-40 min and I can barely even start it. wtaf.


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> My mom wants me to work on my christmas list soon and i was going to start yesterday and then today, but yesterday i got “busy” and by the time i was free, I was tired and now I’m kinda tired even though i didn’t do anything. not exactly looking forward to christmas since my dad and I are still not talking (and even if we were) and i hate how we have been going to my sister’s for christmas instead of staying home like we used to. plus i can’t use my money to get anyone presents since i have no money or a job, so I’m kinda starting to get depressed again even though I am not consciously thinking how embarrassing I am or bad daughter. :/. Been more concerned about some things that happened to some online friends.



 i’m sorry that you’re having a tough time. i completely understand; christmas can be a rough time of year, especially with family issues + finance issues and you’re not alone in feeling this way; christmas hasn’t been super joyous for my family in quite some time, too, but it’s not our faults. we’re both doing the best we can and if you need to talk, i’m all ears. i hope your online friends are okay, too :’)


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 21, 2020)

xara said:


> i’m sorry that you’re having a tough time. i completely understand; christmas can be a rough time of year, especially with family issues + finance issues and you’re not alone in feeling this way; christmas hasn’t been super joyous for my family in quite some time, too, but it’s not our faults. we’re both doing the best we can and if you need to talk, i’m all ears. i hope your online friends are okay, too :’)



Thanks so much for this and your concern @xara ; seriously you are too kind. I am doing a bit better now thanks to @Reneezombie. I’m having fun at Harv’s studio now.  And thank you; I hope this Christmas will be happier for you and I’m all ears for you too .


----------



## RosyJaneLoFi (Oct 21, 2020)

My Ex is actual evil.


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

not me literally freezing out of fear at the sound of my mom getting sick,,, emetophobia is So Stupid ;/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 22, 2020)

I want snowman bingo back.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

got ahold of that hr/economy office finally, apparently those are the ones sending out the papers i need..... like how did i not get told that earlier

also sell me star glow wand, offering all tbt to my name


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> got ahold of that hr/economy office finally, apparently those are the ones sending out the papers i need..... like how did i not get told that earlier
> 
> also sell me star glow wand, offering all tbt to my name



If I ever win a star wand, that’s the first thing I’m gonna do. But I’ll ask for less.

Anyway, I can tell that the Democrats really want to pack the court, and that’s bothering me. Trying to overthrow the constitution in favor of your side is nothing but evil.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 22, 2020)

Spoiler: h



relationship going sideways? yea thats my doing bc im a total piece of ****
also the tension headache i keep getting every day because of this module,,, who planned this and why


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2020)

My favourite pen ran out of ink.


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2020)

i feel like my cramps have been getting worse every month, they never used to be this bad >< i woke up feeling nauseous and cold in the middle of the night so i bundled up and now i’m sweating


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2020)

just found out that I was supposed to be doing extra curricular sketches for my art class this whole time and I didn't even know. apparently it's in the syllabus but even though I have read the syllabus somehow I missed that. so this weekend I have to go get my sketchbook at the art hall and spend an entire day just half-assing sketches for each week of class so that I don't fail the class.

I'm honest to god wondering if I should tell all my professors next semester about my mental disorders and how I need important instructions explicitly and verbally noted to be. I'm so tired if constantly doing bad in school because the system seems to be rigged against people with mental health disorders. it's bull****.


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just found out that I was supposed to be doing extra curricular sketches for my art class this whole time and I didn't even know. apparently it's in the syllabus but even though I have read the syllabus somehow I missed that. so this weekend I have to go get my sketchbook at the art hall and spend an entire day just half-assing sketches for each week of class so that I don't fail the class.
> 
> I'm honest to god wondering if I should tell all my professors next semester about my mental disorders and how I need important instructions explicitly and verbally noted to be. I'm so tired if constantly doing bad in school because the system seems to be rigged against people with mental health disorders. it's bull****.


You absolutely should make them aware. Most colleges and universities are more than happy to provide extra support for those who need it, provided that they are informed about it. Your teachers cannot help you if you do not explicitly tell them!


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just found out that I was supposed to be doing extra curricular sketches for my art class this whole time and I didn't even know. apparently it's in the syllabus but even though I have read the syllabus somehow I missed that. so this weekend I have to go get my sketchbook at the art hall and spend an entire day just half-assing sketches for each week of class so that I don't fail the class.
> 
> I'm honest to god wondering if I should tell all my professors next semester about my mental disorders and how I need important instructions explicitly and verbally noted to be. I'm so tired if constantly doing bad in school because the system seems to be rigged against people with mental health disorders. it's bull****.



i would definitely tell them! it might seem a bit scary but your professors won’t be able to help you if you don’t tell them what’s up. making them aware will help them understand how to teach you better and what accommodations might be needed. 

you’re definitely not alone in feeling like this; i have my own fair share of mental disorders and school definitely doesn’t help matters but you’re trying your best and that’s something to be proud of.

whatever you decide to do, i hope things get better for you, soon c’:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

ugh think i might have to go to the dentist soon, don't wanna... filling cavities is expensive enough


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You absolutely should make them aware. Most colleges and universities are more than happy to provide extra support for those who need it, provided that they are informed about it. Your teachers cannot help you if you do not explicitly tell them!


the reason why I haven't told them up to this point is because I'm under the mindset that I shouldn't tell anyone about my disabilities unless/until they become an issue. I hate making excuses for myself and I don't like the idea of getting "special treatment." Plus this far into the semester I feel like it would be a bit embarrassing to tell professors my situation. but it really is becoming a problem now and I probably should talk to them.


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the reason why I haven't told them up to this point is because I'm under the mindset that I shouldn't tell anyone about my disabilities unless/until they become an issue. I hate making excuses for myself and I don't like the idea of getting "special treatment." Plus this far into the semester I feel like it would be a bit embarrassing to tell professors my situation. but it really is becoming a problem now and I probably should talk to them.


Think of it less as receiving special treatment, and more as levelling the playing field. If there is something in your life that puts you at a disadvantage compared to other students then it's only fair you receive additional help to balance that out.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 22, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just found out that I was supposed to be doing extra curricular sketches for my art class this whole time and I didn't even know. apparently it's in the syllabus but even though I have read the syllabus somehow I missed that. so this weekend I have to go get my sketchbook at the art hall and spend an entire day just half-assing sketches for each week of class so that I don't fail the class.
> 
> I'm honest to god wondering if I should tell all my professors next semester about my mental disorders and how I need important instructions explicitly and verbally noted to be. I'm so tired if constantly doing bad in school because the system seems to be rigged against people with mental health disorders. it's bull****.



I hear you. I definitely think you need to tell them; not a lot of people recognize symptoms of mental disorders or understand them. I wish that I told some of them especially this one who made me cry at a paper draft meeting when he said how disappointed he was with what I had and wasn’t buying that I couldn’t concentrate or had a blank typing it. I didn’t argue because i was too upset and i realize those aren’t good excuses.  

When I stayed at the dorms and was having concentration issues taking tests in the classrooms, I finally went and arranged to get help like someone was supposed to give me notes in class and I was able to take the test elsewhere. i never got the notes. I didn’t realize it until years later and that i should’ve said something.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> the reason why I haven't told them up to this point is because I'm under the mindset that I shouldn't tell anyone about my disabilities unless/until they become an issue. I hate making excuses for myself and I don't like the idea of getting "special treatment." Plus this far into the semester I feel like it would be a bit embarrassing to tell professors my situation. but it really is becoming a problem now and I probably should talk to them.



I know what you mean. I feel the same exact way; I always feel like no one will believe me and will think i am just making an excuse anyways.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020

Last night i got three random text messages from some bot. They were different numbers but similar name. It seriously disgusted me and I am so fed up with these spam texts.

i’ve also been getting tons of election spam from both sides. They don’t have my name right, so they shouldn’t have my number. I know it is important to vote especially now, but I don’t appreciate spam calls (the trump ones pissed me more off). Also, I already voted. So leave me alone ><.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> i’ve also been getting tons of election spam from both sides. They don’t have my name right, so they shouldn’t have my number. I know it is important to vote especially now, but I don’t appreciate spam calls (the trump ones pissed me more off). Also, I already voted. So leave me alone ><.


Make sure to check places you've visited or shopped from, sometime they sell your info straight out and makes bot send out that kinda of junk. Also make sure to block them.

Or make your number hidden if possible.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 22, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Make sure to check places you've visited or shopped from, sometime they sell your info straight out and makes bot send out that kinda of junk. Also make sure to block them.
> 
> Or make your number hidden if possible.



i haven’t bought from anyone except amazon  and a couple months ago gamestop (used a gift card there) though not with my account (my mom lets us use hers) since I don’t have amazon prime anymore. Since we order from them a lot, even if we don’t, i don’t think there’s anything i can do about these calls. 

I block any numbers i don’t recognize yet i still get them. I think it has gotten worse within the last couple of years.


----------



## Kadori (Oct 22, 2020)

MAn I REGRET PROCRASTINATING oN PAPER WORK.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> i haven’t bought from anyone except amazon  and a couple months ago gamestop (used a gift card there) though not with my account (my mom lets us use hers) since I don’t have amazon prime anymore. Since we order from them a lot, even if we don’t, i don’t think there’s anything i can do about these calls.
> 
> I block any numbers i don’t recognize yet i still get them. I think it has gotten worse within the last couple of years.


Ah okay, just checking cause leaving phone or card numbers anywhere without removing info is a sure way to get them. But yeah maybe check what stuff you've visited, but yeah otherwise it's probably random.

Yeah they'll keep trying so keep doing that


----------



## oak (Oct 22, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> i haven’t bought from anyone except amazon  and a couple months ago gamestop (used a gift card there) though not with my account since I don’t have amazon prime anymore.
> 
> I block any numbers i don’t recognize yet i still get them. I think it has gotten worse within the last couple of years.


I recently had this issue except with scammers so I had to change my phone number after trying to block people didn't work. I would wake up with 8 missed calls from random numbers and there was nothing I could do anymore. It sucked cause I had that number since grade 8. I'm sorry this is happening to you. Hopefully you find a solution and you don't have to change your number like I did.


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

god my stomach hurts so bad,, ibs isn’t sexy at all ;/


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 22, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the reason why I haven't told them up to this point is because I'm under the mindset that I shouldn't tell anyone about my disabilities unless/until they become an issue. I hate making excuses for myself and I don't like the idea of getting "special treatment." Plus this far into the semester I feel like it would be a bit embarrassing to tell professors my situation. but it really is becoming a problem now and I probably should talk to them.


Does your school have a disability services/outreach type of thing? Mine did and they were very good about advocating for students with disabilities. If you're uncomfortable approaching your professors by yourself I would look into that.
Also don't feel bad about asking for help, it's not "special treatment"-- it's just asking for accommodations to better suit you and your situation.


----------



## Angieyvonne (Oct 22, 2020)

why is Billy (jock goat in New Horizons)
not a cranky villager 

this is such a peeve for me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Does your school have a disability services/outreach type of thing? Mine did and they were very good about advocating for students with disabilities. If you're uncomfortable approaching your professors by yourself I would look into that.
> Also don't feel bad about asking for help, it's not "special treatment"-- it's just asking for accommodations to better suit you and your situation.


my college does have a disability services department. that's how I got approved for a single room as well as an emotional support animal. I think I'm just gonna talk with all mmy professors tomorrow and let them know what's going on.

also regarding bunches of schoolwork, apparently our research paper for history is due monday???? like bruh you serioudly expect me to have this research paper done my Monday when the library still hasnt sent me the book I need to even do the research??


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 22, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my college does have a disability services department. that's how I got approved for a single room as well as an emotional support animal. I think I'm just gonna talk with all mmy professors tomorrow and let them know what's going on.
> 
> also regarding bunches of schoolwork, apparently our research paper for history is due monday???? like bruh you serioudly expect me to have this research paper done my Monday when the library still hasnt sent me the book I need to even do the research??


Good luck!  I know it's scary but I'm rooting for you. And good luck on your paper too, hopefully you can get everything you need to do it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 22, 2020)

I got a random friend request on discord and I had to accept them just so I could ask who they are. Can I delete them if I don’t like the answer? Also today hasn’t been the best of days. Things keep happening and I haven’t even had time to do any of my homework.


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm trying to use an epilator for the first time and I feel like I'm gonna die


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I got a random friend request on discord and I had to accept them just so I could ask who they are. Can I delete them if I don’t like the answer? Also today hasn’t been the best of days. Things keep happening and I haven’t even had time to do any of my homework.



i did a lil searching since i don’t know firsthand but you _should_ be able to delete them;






sorry to hear you’re having a bad day. i hope tomorrow will be better for you


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 22, 2020)

Been looking forward to the Apex Legends Halloween event for months and now I'm just disappointed lol...

You have to pay $60.00 USD for my main's (Bloodhound) Halloween skin... Last year it was $18.00 (I unfortunately missed it last year due to reasons) and now they include it in a bundle only. I can't afford that  What a greedy cash grab.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 22, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I got a random friend request on discord and I had to accept them just so I could ask who they are. Can I delete them if I don’t like the answer? Also today hasn’t been the best of days. Things keep happening and I haven’t even had time to do any of my homework.



aw I’m really sorry that you’re not having a good day . I hope your day gets better.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 22, 2020)

The medical test came back and I seem to be perfectly healthy.

That probably sounds like a weird thing to be bothered about, but I thought maybe the reason I'm like this is because I could have had an undiagnosed condition. Now I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 22, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Been looking forward to the Apex Legends Halloween event for months and now I'm just disappointed lol...
> 
> You have to pay $60.00 USD for my main's (Bloodhound) Halloween skin... Last year it was $18.00 (I unfortunately missed it last year due to reasons) and now they include it in a bundle only. I can't afford that  What a greedy cash grab.



dang. I’m really sorry that they did that :/; i totally don’t blame you for being disappointed. that is really greedy of them. 

I can relate to a degree with ACNH. I was looking forward to use the qr designs and I expected it to be free like in Nl and HHD. $19.99 is nowhere as bad as what the company is asking from you to pay, but still had i not had a gift card, I wouldn’t have been able to afford it even if it was only $5.99 for a year subscription. and was disappointed i couldn’t hang up any of the designs i downloaded even with a sub unless i remade it. And then there was ffxv whose story had so many plot holes and i bought thr game on day one and then they released paid dlc to fill the plot holes. still haven’t bought them to this day, that ticked me off.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 22, 2020)

I put off doing two assignments until the very last day because this daydreaming won't let me do them.

I was caught doing nothing for 20 minutes today already.....I hope my teachers don't start noticing, I don't want anybody to start asking why I'm doing things so late.

I've convinced my parents that I'm studying and I don't know how long I can do that until I flunk a test despite all my "studying"

Also WHY THE **** IS THIS BATHROOM'S LOCK BROKEN TODAY THE SHOWER IS LITERALLY CLEAR WTF ANYONE CAN JUST COME IN


----------



## oak (Oct 22, 2020)

I still get a cringy feeling when I see threads from a few months ago get bumped and bam, the first reply is from my old account. I saw one today and literally made "yikes" face irl. Those were more carefree times lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

goddamn cold weather and cold inside thanks nose for running every single time i wake up.

oh well, i think i managed to pull my gum...front so my tooth hurts less at least something


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> goddamn cold weather and cold inside thanks nose for running every single time i wake up.
> 
> oh well, i think i managed to pull my gum...front so my tooth hurts less at least something



Are you alright?  This post kind of sounds like you hurt yourself, lol.

Yeah, I hate cold weather too.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Are you alright?  This post kind of sounds like you hurt yourself, lol.
> 
> Yeah, I hate cold weather too.


yeah actually i feel better now in the mouth funnily enough.

thank man, i mean ppl be praising that like there's no tomorrow and i'm like, u ever lived where i do lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 23, 2020)

Insomnia is causing me to wake up way too early and so I have not been getting good sleep as of late.

At work atm but I want to just K.O.


----------



## Clock (Oct 23, 2020)

I want to play a something, but it takes 11gbs of internet I think for installation and I don't want to drain the limited monthly internet.
Might as well wait until I move or something.


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2020)

i’m so nauseous rn ;/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

Pop-tart said:


> I'm trying to use an epilator for the first time and I feel like I'm gonna die


I'd recommend something else if you're talking about shaving, those hurt like hell.

also this quest, 888 of a drop from 20k hp monstersss why


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2020)

Trapped my thumb in a heavy fire door. It's both burning hot and painful yet somehow numb in places at the same time.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 23, 2020)

nvm i edited but i feel sad lol


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

My disability benefits have been denied a second time so I have to take it to court to appeal it, v manageable for someone with a disability that makes leaving the house really difficult. Arghfgfhrhggh. I feel like giving up, I feel so hopeless and defeated by the witch trial logic used to decide if I'm disabled by people who don't know me and would rather see me dead than have the support I need to live.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> My disability benefits have been denied a second time so I have to take it to court to appeal it, v manageable for someone with a disability that makes leaving the house really difficult. Arghfgfhrhggh. I feel like giving up, I feel so hopeless and defeated by the witch trial logic used to decide if I'm disabled by people who don't know me and would rather see me dead than have the support I need to live.


First, I don't know all the details about your disability, but as someone with ASD/Asperger trying to get help I definitely feel your frustration, and I hear everyday on how hard it is for people get help with either that money or more physical stuff. You'd think this time and day they'd give help but they keep riding the law paragraphs and blame they don't have money. How about not going out partying, dumb authorities.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 23, 2020)

Spoiler: this got a tiny bit long but nintendo why?



nintendo have become such money grubbers and its beginning to really annoy me.

they're planning to lower the price of individual joycons to $39.99 (which just makes buying two the same price as buying a bundle set anyways) most likely due to the drift issue instead of just...addressing and fixing the joycon drift issue. quit making people have to pay so much for a faulty hardware that will almost always end up having the same issue in a few months time.

there is absolutely no reason for joycons to be so dang much when they almost always end up getting drift. it would be so much easier and kinder of them to just fix the drifting issue especially when if you send them in they'll fix it for free (and more often then not the same issue still ends up happening again). you don't have to do that with any other consoles' controllers.

and i get that people can just buy a pro controller instead (as i have), but they shouldn't have to buy a whole different controller because the ones the console came with break half the time! plus what if i wanna play my switch in handheld mode? i literally never do anymore cause the drift is too annoying and getting my joycons sent in to be fixed when they'll end up breaking again isnt worth it. and im not gonna fork out $70-$80 every few months to buy a new set! we should be able to play the switch as it was meant to be played!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 23, 2020)

I want to keep dressing up after Halloween, I'm so sad that it's all gonna be over soon :,,,,,,,(

lowkey though on November 6th when they do their monthly gathering here in the city I'm just gonna dress as a plague doctor again and wander aimlessly around poking sick ppl with my cane lol, who wouldn't want to do that year round??


----------



## oak (Oct 23, 2020)

Every once in awhile I'll find a grey hair on my head & today I found another one. I'm only 26 I don't want grey hair yet lmao. I pulled in out and held it in my hand thinking about how I turn 27 on November 2nd. I feel so old sigh. The hair was so coarse like friggin' goat hair.


----------



## Zane (Oct 23, 2020)

People who can’t just admit that they maybe possibly _could_ have done something wrong and instead act like the victim if confronted... the most off-putting thing ever

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020



oak said:


> Every once in awhile I'll find a grey hair on my head & today I found another one. I'm only 26 I don't want grey hair yet lmao. I pulled in out and held it in my hand thinking about how I turn 27 on November 2nd. I feel so old sigh. The hair was so coarse like friggin' goat hair.



Turned 28 last month, everyone loooves pointing my grey hairs out when they notice them  It’s like they think I don’t know they’re there. I do folks it’s ok


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 23, 2020)

This is so freaking petty. I finally got the precision tool kit that I needed to open up my laptop case in order to replace the battery (which I got earlier this week on Tuesday). I got to the last 5 screws, and for the life it, none of them would budge with either a PH00 or PH0000 screwdriver bit (M2x2 screws). So close yet so far...


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> This is so freaking petty. I finally got the precision tool kit that I needed to open up my laptop case in order to replace the battery (which I got earlier this week on Tuesday). I got to the last 5 screws, and for the life it, none of them would budge with either a PH00 or PH0000 screwdriver bit (M2x2 screws). So close yet so far...



I hope you get it taken care of. you should maybe leave them a review or contact the seller about that. that would make me so mad if that happened to me ><


----------



## lana. (Oct 23, 2020)

im just feeling a bit sad today


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

oak said:


> Every once in awhile I'll find a grey hair on my head & today I found another one. I'm only 26 I don't want grey hair yet lmao. I pulled in out and held it in my hand thinking about how I turn 27 on November 2nd. I feel so old sigh. The hair was so coarse like friggin' goat hair.


I'm 25 and I have so many silver hairs, and they catch the light a lot :') they're kinda shiny and pretty though so I don't mind them all that much


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

lana. said:


> im just feeling a bit sad today


aw  I’m sorry to hear that. I’m actually feeling a bit depressed myself as well. I hope you feel better soon and you’re welcome to dm if you want to chat about animal crossing or whatever to distract yourself.

I am extremely upset my switch lite froze and I had it only since the end of may when i got it for my birthday. i didn’t get the life time warranty or whatever it is called (can’t think since i am too upset since i already went over my limit of how much i could spend on my bday. been a bit down before this happened and now i am extremely anxious ><


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 23, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you get it taken care of. you should maybe leave them a review or contact the seller about that. that would make me so mad if that happened to me ><


Oh, it wasn't the fault of the vendor selling the tool kit. I'm guessing the screws experienced some damage internally (wear and tear, maybe a bit from the manufacturing process -- who knows). I'm really just annoyed that I got all the tools I needed and felt ready to actually switch out the battery myself, only to be stopped by five incredibly tight screws. I'm going to Canada Computers tomorrow after getting the flu shot to get the laptop checked out and get a quote from them. Thank you for your concern! <3 



lana. said:


> im just feeling a bit sad today


_*Virtual hug*_ It's okay to feel sad for any or no reason. Not sure if you prefer dogs or cats, so I included a cute video for each in the spoiler below. I hope this brightens your day a bit, and feel free to message me if you'd like a listening ear. ❤



Spoiler: Cuteness ahead


















Dunquixote said:


> aw  I’m sorry to hear that. I’m actually feeling a bit depressed myself as well. I hope you feel better soon and you’re welcome to dm if you want to chat about animal crossing or whatever to distract yourself.
> 
> I am extremely upset my switch lite froze and I had it only since the end of may when i got it for my birthday. i didn’t get the life time warranty or whatever it is called (can’t think since i am too upset since i already went over my limit of how much i could spend on my bday. been a bit down before this happened and now i am extremely anxious ><


I hope GameStop will be able to take care of your Switch Lite for a reasonable cost. Don't hesitate to reach out if it will help you alleviate some of your anxiety.  

I feel like this week has been a crapshow for things breaking. One of our toilets started leaking water, and the knob to turn off its own water supply was so rusted, so we had to shut off the main water supply to the house. Thankfully, a plumber was able to come on the same day in the afternoon to replace the old part on all the toilets in the house, so fingers crossed. _*knocks on wood*_


----------



## lana. (Oct 23, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> aw  I’m sorry to hear that. I’m actually feeling a bit depressed myself as well. I hope you feel better soon and you’re welcome to dm if you want to chat about animal crossing or whatever to distract yourself.
> 
> I am extremely upset my switch lite froze and I had it only since the end of may when i got it for my birthday. i didn’t get the life time warranty or whatever it is called (can’t think since i am too upset since i already went over my limit of how much i could spend on my bday. been a bit down before this happened and now i am extremely anxious ><


thank you so much for thinking of me  i think i’ll get over it by tomorrow though, here’s hoping! 

im sorry to hear about your switch too, hopefully it can be fixed quickly and not too costly : (
feel free to pm me too if you ever need something to lift your spirits, i do have a lot of pictures of cute cats ready for someone in need of cheering up 



TheSillyPuppy said:


> _*Virtual hug*_ It's okay to feel sad for any or no reason. Not sure if you prefer dogs or cats, so I included a cute video for each in the spoiler below. I hope this brightens your day a bit, and feel free to message me if you'd like a listening ear. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks so much  this was super sweet! some cute dogs and cats always cheer me up!

i hope everything works out for you too! it rlly sucks that happened ; (
you can always reach out if you need a distraction


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Oh, it wasn't the fault of the vendor selling the tool kit. I'm guessing the screws experienced some damage internally (wear and tear, maybe a bit from the manufacturing process -- who knows). I'm really just annoyed that I got all the tools I needed and felt ready to actually switch out the battery myself, only to be stopped by five incredibly tight screws. I'm going to Canada Computers tomorrow after getting the flu shot to get the laptop checked out and get a quote from them. Thank you for your concern! <3
> 
> 
> _*Virtual hug*_ It's okay to feel sad for any or no reason. Not sure if you prefer dogs or cats, so I included a cute video for each in the spoiler below. I hope this brightens your day a bit, and feel free to message me if you'd like a listening ear. ❤
> ...





lana. said:


> thank you so much for thinking of me  i think i’ll get over it by tomorrow though, here’s hoping!
> 
> im sorry to hear about your switch too, hopefully it can be fixed quickly and not too costly : (
> feel free to pm me too if you ever need something to lift your spirits, i do have a lot of pictures of cute cats ready for someone in need of cheering up
> ...



Thank you both for your kindness ; it is not the end of the world and there are worst things that could have happened like it stop working completely. Aw that’s so thoughtful of you . I have pictures of my kitties I can share with you if you ever need a lift me up too ^.^. 



Spoiler: kitty


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 23, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> dang. I’m really sorry that they did that :/; i totally don’t blame you for being disappointed. that is really greedy of them.
> 
> I can relate to a degree with ACNH. I was looking forward to use the qr designs and I expected it to be free like in Nl and HHD. $19.99 is nowhere as bad as what the company is asking from you to pay, but still had i not had a gift card, I wouldn’t have been able to afford it even if it was only $5.99 for a year subscription. and was disappointed i couldn’t hang up any of the designs i downloaded even with a sub unless i remade it. And then there was ffxv whose story had so many plot holes and i bought thr game on day one and then they released paid dlc to fill the plot holes. still haven’t bought them to this day, that ticked me off.


Thank you  The price of the $60 bundle is supposed to be on sale even, it was originally $100 it says  Craziness! It only includes 2 character skins (from last year) and 2 different color schemes for them

I definitely agree with the Nintendo Online problem... They're basically charging us to use our own internet! They also don't give you nearly enough Custom Design storage spaces in ACNH  There are thousands of beautiful designs, but we're limited to only being able to use a handful of them


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 23, 2020)

Spoiler: idk



I actual feel like absolute **** today, mostly mentally but a little bit physically as well. I feel like a can't focus. Everything I do, hear or say is making me feel anxious. I feel like I can't do my job properly. My coworkers are probably annoyed af with me by now. I just feel so goddamn off today. But that's no excuse to not be at work. Work and coworkers only expect you to be sick if you're in bed with the flu or whatever. But bro, I'm so mentally ill rn I wanna die


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

edited: TLDR; **** my mom


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2020)

lana. said:


> im just feeling a bit sad today



awe no . your feelings are perfectly valid and if you need someone to talk to, i’m all ears. i hope you feel better soon!



Dunquixote said:


> I am extremely upset my switch lite froze and I had it only since the end of may when i got it for my birthday. i didn’t get the life time warranty or whatever it is called (can’t think since i am too upset since i already went over my limit of how much i could spend on my bday. been a bit down before this happened and now i am extremely anxious ><



 that’s so frustrating omg. i’m sorry that happened; the switches + switch lites can really be hella faulty at times which just,, isn’t sexy. but i hope you’re able to get it fixed soon and that it won’t be too costly! c’: 


Spoiler: kitty also hopes you both feel better, soon <3


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Oct 23, 2020)

This ended up being a big post. Dumping bleh relationshippy stuff here, and virus talk of course


Spoiler



it's my day off with my boyfriend and I'm like consistently getting jealous of the friends he discord calls and games and watches movies with. I just can never get over my own annoying feelings of inferiority and I feel like there's just nothing to me. Nothing interesting to me and he's just over me and keeping the peace til the lease ends :/ and the worst thing is that's probably not true because he says otherwise and doesn't give me actual reasons to worry... besides 2 weeks ago when he suddenly went to a friend's house even tho we're in a fricken pandemic. 
Not that cheating is really a concern, we are polyamorous so he is free to date others. Jealousy still happens though, especially without communication. I do have my wife here but she's usually sucked into a horror movie marathon or something and honestly there's been a disconnect between the two of us since she went to her gf's house (by plane)_ during a fricken pandemic_ ... And my bf was uncomfortable with her doing that too, but suddenly hanging+SINGING with friends is fine because be wants to now. Ugh!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2020)

periods make you piss more like why?????


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

<severe sobbing>

I- please somebody kill me already I want to die

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020

<severe sobbing>

I- please somebody kill me already I want to die

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020

<severe sobbing>

I- please somebody kill me already I want to die


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> <severe sobbing>
> 
> I- please somebody kill me already I want to die
> 
> ...



Hey are you okay? Please let me know if you want to privately message me. I'm hear to listen and offer any advice if needed. <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 23, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey are you okay? Please let me know if you want to privately message me. I'm hear to listen and offer any advice if needed. <3


Thank you for checking in ;~;

I feel better for now... vented to some friends


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Thank you for checking in ;~;
> 
> I feel better for now... vented to some friends



No problem at all. I'm glad you're feeling better <3 I know we don't talk much, but don't hesitate on reaching out to me for whatever reason okay?  ❤


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 23, 2020)

Spoiler



I don’t know, looking through social media makes me feel sad sometimes. Everyone looks so happy, pretty, and well-liked and I’m sitting here like a huge nerd with the weird hair and facial expressions. It makes me wish for the things I don’t have.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

xara said:


> awe no . your feelings are perfectly valid and if you need someone to talk to, i’m all ears. i hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much . I really appreciate it. Awww your cat is so adorable and gorgeous. ^.^ Kitties are really the best .


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 23, 2020)

Gweneth Paltrow made a crotch scented candle?


----------



## oak (Oct 23, 2020)

Actual words out of my male co-worker's mouth tonight: "It must have been a lot harder to learn how to drive a truck since you're a woman". And he was dead serious. I told him it makes no difference and he went on & on about how it's harder for women to learn machinery. I just got back in my truck and drove away as fast as possible lol. My work is 75% middle aged men so I stick out like a sore thumb.

Also side note I'm not out as non-binary at work so I have to deal with everyone viewing me as a lesbian. Even that is too much to accept for some people.


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Gweneth Paltrow made a crotch scented candle?



👁👁 she what


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 23, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Gweneth Paltrow made a crotch scented candle?


i wouldnt have known about half the crazy **** she sells if it wasnt for jontrons goop video lol, i think theres a few screws loose up there


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 24, 2020)

xara said:


> 👁👁 she what


I'm trying to find a review without swearing. This product elicits a response.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 24, 2020)

oak said:


> Actual words out of my male co-worker's mouth tonight: "It must have been a lot harder to learn how to drive a truck since you're a woman". And he was dead serious. I told him it makes no difference and he went on & on about how it's harder for women to learn machinery. I just got back in my truck and drove away as fast as possible lol. My work is 75% middle aged men so I stick out like a sore thumb.
> 
> Also side note I'm not out as non-binary at work so I have to deal with everyone viewing me as a lesbian. Even that is too much to accept for some people.



I’m so sorry that you have to deal with that.  Hang in there. You got more guts than me; even though I would need the money, I would’ve quit on the spot or cried. :/ That really bothers me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Gweneth Paltrow made a crotch scented candle?


*$75?!*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Gweneth Paltrow made a crotch scented candle?


I'm not surprised lmao 

also i really need to get back into splatoon 2 so i appreciate splatfest but man i sometimes regret this purchase


----------



## xara (Oct 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> *$75?!*



idk who scares me more; her or whoever would actually buy it lmao


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Really wishing I could erase my own memories right now. Yes, it's because of the candle.


----------



## xara (Oct 24, 2020)

i’ve only been awake for an hour and my mom has already managed to make me feel like ****. cool


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Gweneth Paltrow made a crotch scented candle?


That's nothing compared to the Jade egg she literally tried to sell for almost $70 that was for.....ummm....nvm

iiluminaughtii made a really good video about Gweneth Paltrow and her company "Goop"





-

Anyways, I'm really bothered that I get burned out every week to the point where I don't have the energy to do anything on the weekends. I forgot 2 zoom meetings this week because of how cluttered and busy I have been with everything and it's super annoying...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> That's nothing compared to the Jade egg she literally tried to sell for almost $70 that was for.....ummm....nvm


lmao i remember .... 

also man afkers in a certain area in this game please unistall ur game


----------



## Bcat (Oct 24, 2020)

I just stepped in dog **** at my Grandma’s and I’m not even allowed to be mad because the dog died


----------



## mogyay (Oct 24, 2020)

it's important for one to recognise their own faults, i recognise mine almost daily so it's amazing to me people can go years without recognising really glaring ones they have


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 24, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Snip


Sorry you’re having to deal with all of that hang in there.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Sorry you’re having to deal with all of that hang in there.



Thank you so much, Renee.  That’s very sweet of you.  I don’t know what I’d do without you.


----------



## Neb (Oct 24, 2020)

I need to quit overanalyzing everything my friends say to me. It's emotionally draining and a waste of time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 24, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> That's nothing compared to the Jade egg she literally tried to sell for almost $70 that was for.....ummm....nvm
> 
> iiluminaughtii made a really good video about Gweneth Paltrow and her company "Goop"
> 
> ...


Watching Jeopardy with your hand on the buzzer?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2020)

Never. Ever. Snowball. EVER. Try to keep up in college, because there's no way in hell you're gonna catch up that easily. 

I've been productive today, but all I did were French assignments. For this week. UGH.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 24, 2020)

Was waiting for a webpage to load and as soon as the bar filled (it had a loading bar) the smoke alarm went off behind me and scared the hell out of me. Now I have to open my window to reduce the stuffiness in my room, letting freezing cold air and the occasional bug in :|


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 24, 2020)

Discord trading servers can be so dry... There are nice people there, but others just don’t respond back >_>


----------



## unluckiestclover (Oct 24, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I've been productive today, but all I did were French assignments. For this week. UGH.


 
That’s sound advice! If only it were easy to follow... lol. Je sais que tu peux le faire!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2020)

popqueen54321 said:


> That’s sound advice! If only it were easy to follow... lol. Je sais que tu peux le faire!



Yeah haha!

I'm gonna guess that you said "I think you can do it!" Before I use google translate on this LOL

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020

WHOA I GOT IT SOMEWHAT RIGHT EVEN THOUGH IM BOUT TO FLUNK FRENCH??? GO ME!!

And thank you so much! <3 Merci beaucoup  ❤


----------



## unluckiestclover (Oct 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah haha!
> 
> I'm gonna guess that you said "I think you can do it!" Before I use google translate on this LOL
> 
> ...


I don’t think you can do it, I know!  

When I first started learning, I would practice in silly ways like learning simple phrases to tell my friends. We would also challenge each other to see who could hold a (basic, broken) conversation the longest. To turn study into a game hardly makes it feel like study at all.

Bonne chance!!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 25, 2020)

si vous avez juste pour une raison quelconque traduit cela en utilisant google et perdu plusieurs minutes de votre temps ... félicitations tapez "J'ai décodé l'horrible français de plainbluetees" sur le fil!




Lightspring said:


> Discord trading servers can be so dry... There are nice people there, but others just don’t respond back >_>



This is exactly how I feel about buying things on Nookazon. There are nice people, but most are either scammers, don’t have the items anymore, or won’t reply to your offers even when they’re  “online”


----------



## sunny_ac (Oct 25, 2020)

Macchiato said:


> Hugggeeeee sore on the inside of my mouth from chewing on my lip :’3 My bottom lip is all swollen and it hurts =w=​


I do that haha i read this then realised I was doing it HAHA


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> si vous avez juste pour une raison quelconque traduit cela en utilisant google et perdu plusieurs minutes de votre temps ... félicitations tapez "J'ai décodé l'horrible français de plainbluetees" sur le fil!



... I decoded the horrible French of Plainbluetees. Lol!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah haha!
> 
> I'm gonna guess that you said "I think you can do it!" Before I use google translate on this LOL
> 
> ...


Maybe you can see if a show you like has a French language option.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 25, 2020)

Trying to watch something on YouTube and it's giving me so many problems with the Roku. Freezes entirely when I try to turn on/off subtitles, ad popup that says it will play in __ seconds but doesn't show the ad and makes me lose control of the video as well as muting it. Super annoying, I just want to finish it already. Guess I'll try the Xbox YouTube app.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

My mom just insulted me, and the thing that's keeping me from self hurt, and threatened to take away my privileges for some things.

I have no freedom anymore and I fear I'm dangerously close to self hurt to cope.

I dug my nails into my arm, a second longer and they would've bled...

That's.... Not reassuring

It hurts.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020

My mom just insulted me, and the thing that's keeping me from self hurt, and threatened to take away my privileges for some things.

I have no freedom anymore and I fear I'm dangerously close to self hurt to cope.

I dug my nails into my arm, a second longer and they would've bled...

That's.... Not reassuring

It hurts.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020

My mom just insulted me, and the thing that's keeping me from self hurt, and threatened to take away my privileges for some things.

I have no freedom anymore and I fear I'm dangerously close to self hurt to cope.

I dug my nails into my arm, a second longer and they would've bled...

That's.... Not reassuring

It hurts.

Ugh bad connection made this triple


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

Having an existencial crisis for a while now


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 25, 2020)

I've been having this terrible headache since Wednesday, it honestly wasn't bad until around Friday when I feel I pushed myself too much shdksjdj. Two days later and it's still bad, I was planning to finish my part in a group output but every time I start working I start to feel nauseuous. I hate this.

Whoever thought of making us produce 11 outputs in 4 days all while juggling synchronous lectures is absolutely unreasonable. I haven't had a bad migraine/headache for months until this week. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 25, 2020)

I need help. I don't want to move back home. I'm so tired of dealing with my dad. our house is trash caude my dad won't clean and my mom isnt well enough to clean. they constantly yell at each other and I only ever get yelled at for being depressed/other mental health bs. I ****ing hate it there. I need to get out. but I'm still in college and I don't make nearly enough money to afford rent so when I'm inevitably forced to leave my dorm for Thanksgiving break I'm gonna be forced to go back home.

I sent my brother a message, gonna ask if I can potentially stay w him during my breaks until I get a decent job and can afford rent. I really hope I can, I am not going back to that damn house.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

this questchain for this class why do i have to do this **** 20 times ugh lol


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> My mom just insulted me, and the thing that's keeping me from self hurt, and threatened to take away my privileges for some things.
> 
> I have no freedom anymore and I fear I'm dangerously close to self hurt to cope.
> 
> ...


this. im so ****ing worried


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

Worried about something...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> (snipped so i can read/answer properly)


Do you have anyone or anything hotline you can call/chat with? I'd suggest go on that and try to stay safe, your mom sounds insane. Hope you can talk to someone and get help.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Do you have anyone or anything hotline you can call/chat with? I'd suggest go on that and try to stay safe, your mom sounds insane. Hope you can talk to someone and get help.


Yeah, nope, I've gotta just try to survive :')


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Yeah, nope, I've gotta just try to survive :')


I'd try looking into a chat/hotline if I were you though if you available to do that, they can often help a lot. Also, yeah stay away from your mom and don't let her get to you.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 25, 2020)

I can't eat food properly because my mouth hurts like crazy on both sides since all of my baby teeth (that i somehow still have) decided to fall out at the same time.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 25, 2020)

why in the everloving **** is my mom forcing me to wear a dress that has my thighs and legs exposed


----------



## HailRaven (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm not looking forward to the colder weather approaching.

The sun will set sooner and everything will be grey. ( not good for the mood)

If it could just be sunny fall days with all the colorful leaves intact on their branches indefinitely ...I'd be a happier gal. 

The snow has arrived, The leaves have fallen, my garden has died and the pumpkin I left outside has frost damage. I'm a bad pumpkin mom


----------



## Valzed (Oct 25, 2020)

My family loves Halloween. We love giving out candy and making kids happy. Unfortunately, we can't give out candy this year due to COVID. I'm immunocompromised and we live in an apartment. To hand out candy we'd have to keep opening the door to our apartment & opening the door repeatedly to strangers is too big a risk for me. Plus my mom will be here & she's in her 60s so she's at risk as well. I'm in my late 40s & this is the first time in my life we can't really celebrate Halloween. On top of that I feel guilty because I feel like my hubby, son & mom might have been able to hand out candy if it weren't for me. I feel like I'm ruining their Halloween.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Yeah, nope, I've gotta just try to survive :')



Like what sheilaa said. I don't know if you're able to have the house to yourself at times (like when your mother's working or so), if you do, ring up some hotlines. I remember calling them plenty of times back then. Sometimes it helps. My mother can make me feel like **** too, so I know where you're coming from. It's tough now, but I believe you'll make it through. <3


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

So many things I regret in life, one of them was saying goodbye to one of my relatives before they passed away


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2020)

Bothered by a lot right now.  This year really sucks.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2020)

I've got tons of schoolwork that I _should _be working on right now.

... But I'm just dancing to David Lee Roth's version of "Just A Gigolo." So yeah, that's my life right now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So many things I regret in life, one of them was saying goodbye to one of my relatives before they passed away


You regret saying goodbye? I was there for Grandma in hospice despite the company.


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You regret saying goodbye? I was there for Grandma in hospice despite the company.


Well they didn't let me go to the hospital because of social distancing and they limited the amount of visitors to go in the patient rooms, so I couldn't visit unfortunately.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well they didn't let me go to the hospital because of social distancing and they limited the amount of visitors to go in the patient rooms, so I couldn't visit unfortunately.


That would do it.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 25, 2020)

This migraine is very persistent.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 26, 2020)

I want to die... I was literally about to turn in my essay but for some reason, my account said that my login expired and now I’m sitting here locked out of my account with a late essay


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I want to die... I was literally about to turn in my essay but for some reason, my account said that my login expired and now I’m sitting here locked out of my account with a late essay



Any chance you could email the professor of something? I'm sure they would be somewhat understanding.


----------



## Tianna (Oct 26, 2020)

I keep making a whole bunch of non-existent problems in my head and having anxiety about it and then I just have a mental breakdown. It’s so stupid.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 26, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Any chance you could email the professor of something? I'm sure they would be somewhat understanding.


I emailed her right after I logged in with screenshots and videos (because I couldn’t get to her at all without logging into that account) so hopefully she’ll be accepting of it. To be honest, I think I sounded way too negative in that email, and English is one of my scariest subjects.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I emailed her right after I logged in with screenshots and videos (because I couldn’t get to her at all without logging into that account) so hopefully she’ll be accepting of it. To be honest, I think I sounded way too negative in that email, and English is one of my scariest subjects.



I hope she will be too. <3 Things like this happen, especially nowadays with online learning and all. I think you're gonna be okay though.


----------



## deana (Oct 26, 2020)

I have to go back to work next week (retail) after being off work since March and I'm really nervous.. I hated my job even before the pandemic I feel like now it's only going to become less enjoyable.

I also hate how working in retail and being a customer service personality all day really strains my personal relationships, it's like I just don't have any energy to be nice to anyone after being fake nice to dumb customers at work all day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2020)

These repetitive behaviors and thoughts of mine can suck my ass


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2020)

I was up til midnight last night working on my history paper and it honestly messed me up so much (for reference I usually go to bed around 8-9pm if possible). Now I'm really tired and I'm falling behind in all my schoolwork because of this one stupid paper. tomorrow is my piano lesson and I haven't had a chance to practice yet this week. I have to hurry up and get my jazz hist assignments done this morning before class.

luckily this will all be over after I turn in my paper tonight but good lord I'm so tired of spending so much time on homework. I almost just don't even care, but the assignment for the paper says "failure to submit the essay will result in an F for the class" so I guess I don't really have a choice eh


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 26, 2020)

shgfshdgjskdg i remembered the swedish forum i used to be on in like 2012-2015 and logged on and it's SO DEAD and the only people still left are the weirdos who seek attention by making actual suicide threads????? Like bro are you sure you want to do this on a dead forum that, in its peak days, was frequented by young, edgy teenagers? not to be like Cringe but ..... dare i say... this is not not cringy.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm gone for one day and I have 71 emails in my inbox. What's the point of taking a day off when I just dread coming back to a stressful work day... It doesn't help I come in at 11 this week instead of my usual time to catch up. It's very frustrating to say it nicely.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2020)

This company obviously never fixing their tracking app, like... it's still slow as **** updating.

Also they better not charge like 160 bucks customs fee for items worth like, 40-50 bucks lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 26, 2020)

I am extremely embarrassed about my Halloween entry. I had to edit my post (thankfully no warning) because the suggestion of blood might be interpreted as promotion of self harm, violence and it might make people uncomfortable. Blood makes me uncomfortable too a lot of times. I was only making a reference to the anime (like zoro being injured by the mandrills and Mihawk maybe being the one that gave him the scar when training him). I really hope I didn’t make anyone uncomfortable or make the mods mad (I am glad she let me know since I didn’t see the message in the thread; I just am extremely embarrassed). Maybe I should’ve said it straight out instead of trying to make my commentary a little interesting. I just woke up and now i feel like going back to sleep. If anyone here saw it and was uncomfortable, I’m really sorry. I didn’t realize it could be taken that way. ><


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> - snip -



To be honest, I didn’t even see it.  I don’t think it’s anything to worry about though.  I’m sure people will understand.  

—-

I’m just super tired.  Didn’t get any sleep last night.  Other than that I’m fine, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> -


You shouldn't feel embarrassed, while I understand they don't want people to use it for wrong reasons you shouldn't feel pointed out for asking and such. I did not see your original entry so I can't say, but yeah try and don't think too much about it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 26, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> To be honest, I didn’t even see it.  I don’t think it’s anything to worry about though.  I’m sure people will understand.
> 
> —-
> 
> I’m just super tired.  Didn’t get any sleep last night.  Other than that I’m fine, lol.





sheilaa said:


> You shouldn't feel embarrassed, while I understand they don't want people to use it for wrong reasons you shouldn't feel pointed out for asking and such. I did not see your original entry so I can't say, but yeah try and don't think too much about it.



Yeah, I totally understand that. Now, I just can’t help worrying that maybe I could’ve explained it better or just waited to put the idea in after I submitted my entry. Still, since I used to be uncomfortable with references to blood and a lot of violence in anime and still actually am, I should’ve thought about that more. Thanks both of you for your reassurances . I know I’m probably worrying for no reason (and sorry for being dramatic; my anxiety gets the best of me >< and i hate upsetting anyone).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 26, 2020)

I don't have all the ingredients to breed this unicorn.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> This company obviously never fixing their tracking app, like... it's still slow as **** updating.
> 
> Also they better not charge like 160 bucks customs fee for items worth like, 40-50 bucks lol.


customs suck like wtf why do i have to pay a ton of money to get things into the country.........


----------



## oak (Oct 26, 2020)

I took some great screenshots for the Haunting at Belltree Manor contest and then realized you can't see the second story window of my house. Whoops I should have read the rules better.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> customs suck like wtf why do i have to pay a ton of money to get things into the country.........


yes postmord are whack. luckily i got my money back that time but it took ages bc they misvalued my things...


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 26, 2020)

oak said:


> I took some great screenshots for the Haunting at Belltree Manor contest and then realized you can't see the second story window of my house. Whoops I should have read the rules better.



I really hope you get this figured out. I really am looking forward to seeing your entry .

So the other day at dinner my dad was saying how one of the pops I drinks couldn’t be brought in to the can bottle return, and forgetting that i had some bottles of a type of mt dew that you can’t often find right now, I asked if it was a different one i had. he gets all pissy and more stormy than usually when we ask him to clarify or don’t understand what he’s saying.  But if we show any sign of irritation or don’t answer his questions or if he doesn’t understand us, he is allowed to ask repeatedly and get pissy even then? i swear his childish behavior, anger and anxiety continues to get worse. I am so not looking forward to going to my sister’s for christmas. this is why i cannot leave my room or talk to him anymore. he expects us to understand but when i show anxiety he gets mad at me and goes ballistic, yet he claims he knows I have asperger’s and anxiety. okay. yeah sure. so tired of not being understood because of my anxiety.

Why do people get irritated with me when i have a panic attack or show symptoms of anxiety and they know i have anxiety? :/ I know now that one of my friends isn’t a friend thanks to the observation made by another friend when i talked to her, but even one friend that i was best friends with asked me why i was anxious when i apologized at an arcade bar if i pressured them to leave soon (also i was standing around by myself and was too nervous to ask for water for myself when i was blacking out so i asked my former friend for help and she got this attitude ). It’s not like i choose to be anxious . I thought a parent (who has it but even though he doesn’t admit it) would try to understand but he never does.

Sorry.  A lot has been on my mind, some just randomly popping up again that I wasn’t thinking about. i thought i let things go but some things don’t go away no matter how hard i try.

My internet is driving me crazy and i keep losing every second. i wish we’d upgrade it already; i’m sick of losing it every day and lagging.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2020)

man usps int'l rates gone up.. ordered a couple of crop tops and the shipping was like as much man if not more


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was up til midnight last night working on my history paper and it honestly messed me up so much (for reference I usually go to bed around 8-9pm if possible). Now I'm really tired and I'm falling behind in all my schoolwork because of this one stupid paper. tomorrow is my piano lesson and I haven't had a chance to practice yet this week. I have to hurry up and get my jazz hist assignments done this morning before class.
> 
> luckily this will all be over after I turn in my paper tonight but good lord I'm so tired of spending so much time on homework. I almost just don't even care, but the assignment for the paper says "failure to submit the essay will result in an F for the class" so I guess I don't really have a choice eh


This was literally me last night. I stayed up until 12 to turn in my Composition paper and it messed me up. Now I’m feeling very tired and unmotivated to do more work. I also take lessons, so I get dreading practicing and looking at your teacher‘s face of disapproval lol
On a more positive note, I hope things get better for you soon


----------



## xara (Oct 26, 2020)

my mom finally went to the hospital today. her health has been rapidly declining and she still doesn’t have an exact diagnosis; her doctors keep switching from ulcerative colitis to crohn’s disease to fungal yeast infection to staph infection. now, she’s showing signs of a bowel obstruction and i just,, absolutely hate not knowing what’s going on with her and how all of her doctors are apparently useless. she’s lost so much blood and is in constant agony and she keeps being dismissed; i get we’re in the middle of a global pandemic and nobody wants to deal with the obese woman with all these issues but i’m just,, so tired of nobody helping her.

i’m hoping she gets admitted. i’m afraid of being left home alone with my father and grandmother but i’m more afraid of my mom dying. i just want her to be okay again.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a headache and I want to play the wii but i still have no friends to play it with ;v;


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 26, 2020)

My ear really hurts today. I ate some spicy food earlier and that hurt pretty bad, but not enough to make me stop eating so that was my fault.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 26, 2020)

The amount of overdue work I'm missing is disappointing aaaaaaaaand I wouldn't be surprised if I just straight up fail 8th grade, lmao. Eh, I had a good run.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 26, 2020)

"WHy can't you follow basic, simple clear instructions???"

Idk, why can't you GIVE clear instructions.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

Still bothered by a lot.  Today was terrible.  Hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2020)

I can't get a grasp on life, man.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2020)

Family treats me like some kid. Also sometimes as if I'm their enemy. Literally. They believe my father's family put a spell or some dark magic **** so my mom could marry him. I'm not talking **** here, they legit said that before. Also got an interview tomorrow but can't be bothered to tell my mom bout it. Just said I needed the car in the afternoon. Like what, am I trying to make her say a **** ton of comparisons and say that I can't make it? Might as well just keep silent bout it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 26, 2020)

xara said:


> my mom finally went to the hospital today. her health has been rapidly declining and she still doesn’t have an exact diagnosis; her doctors keep switching from ulcerative colitis to crohn’s disease to fungal yeast infection to staph infection. now, she’s showing signs of a bowel obstruction and i just,, absolutely hate not knowing what’s going on with her and how all of her doctors are apparently useless. she’s lost so much blood and is in constant agony and she keeps being dismissed; i get we’re in the middle of a global pandemic and nobody wants to deal with the obese woman with all these issues but i’m just,, so tired of nobody helping her.
> 
> i’m hoping she gets admitted. i’m afraid of being left home alone with my father and grandmother but i’m more afraid of my mom dying. i just want her to be okay again.



I’m so sorry to hear this . If you want to chat, it doesn’t have to be about this either, you know my dms are open. don’t worry about my issues, my friends are more important.  I can’t imagine how tough this is for you. :/. please let me know if you need anything. I’m here for you ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2020)

I've got like 25 min to submit this essay on time but im only at a llittle under 1700 words, whereas I need ~3000. i have no clue when I'm gonna get this done. I'm also afraid that I won't hit the 3000 word mark by the end of the essay. 

idk I can revise it later and maybe find another good source and add some information, but for now this is a very grueling and tiring process and I wish I could just be done with it and go to bed.


oh and I had an assignment due today for Jazz Hist that I didn't do so..... that's great.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I have a headache and I want to play the wii but i still have no friends to play it with ;v;


If your on NH, I could let you shop or go through my diy.


----------



## xara (Oct 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this . If you want to chat, it doesn’t have to be about this either, you know my dms are open. don’t worry about my issues, my friends are more important.  I can’t imagine how tough this is for you. :/. please let me know if you need anything. I’m here for you ❤



thank you, it means a lot


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 27, 2020)

My mouth is really getting on my last nerve, can't even bite down on it anymore it hurts so bad. It's such a trainwreck, even my baby teeth grew in all wonky.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2020)

I need to get up and get dressed cause I have a class in like 35 min but I feel like I haven't slept at all T__T


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2020)

woke up way too early and could hardly go back to sleep ... thank god this soap opera air in the morning so i can have some good stuff going.

also uninstalled neko atsume... whiteshadow never showed up no matter what and there were some common cats i never got mementos of so, blah cba man


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2020)

Spoiler: someone kill this bike saddle cover hairstyle pls


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Hhhhhhhhhh pain during class


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

why am I mixing up words and your/you're so often now


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 27, 2020)

Spoiler



A Japanese pianist got attacked in NYC about a month ago and it wasn't until a week ago that American news sites started picking it up. He was injured so badly that he can no longer play the piano anymore.

What really bothered me was that it Japanese news and JP Twitter were talking about right after it happened, but it took literal _weeks_ for it to catch up in the US when it literally happened in that same exact country ._.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2020)

I still haven’t heard back from Gamestop. They said they would reply shortly after I sent the email if a reply was needed. A reply was needed but still nothing. Thankfully, haven’t had any issues yet but I’d like to have my switch lite looked at asap. :/ Also still can’t get myself to work on christmas wish list since i’m kinda dreading it since i want to stay home. i know it is harder for my sister and her family to come here since she has two daughters but i’d like to spend christmas at home. i have nowhere to hide and they won’t let me anyways from my dad.

Been experiencing really bad depression the last couple days except for the two days that I worked on my halloween contest entry.  i


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I still haven’t heard back from Gamestop. They said they would reply shortly after I sent the email if a reply was needed. A reply was needed but still nothing. Thankfully, haven’t had any issues yet but I’d like to have my switch lite looked at asap. :/ Also still can’t get myself to work on christmas wish list since i’m kinda dreading it since i want to stay home. i know it is harder for my sister and her family to come here since she has two daughters but i’d like to spend christmas at home. i have nowhere to hide and they won’t let me anyways from my dad.
> 
> Been experiencing really bad depression the last couple days except for the two days that I worked on my halloween contest entry.  i



Hey there, friend.  I’m sorry that you’re having to deal with this.  Hopefully they reply soon and your Switch Lite turns out to be okay.  Also sorry that you’re dreading Christmas.  I don’t particularly look forward to it either, but I can see how that would ruin it for you.  If you need to talk or anything my DMs and VMs are open, since I know you helped me in the past when I was feeling down.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 27, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Spoiler: someone kill this bike saddle cover hairstyle pls


I prefer that over shaved side look.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Hey there, friend.  I’m sorry that you’re having to deal with this.  Hopefully they reply soon and your Switch Lite turns out to be okay.  Also sorry that you’re dreading Christmas.  I don’t particularly look forward to it either, but I can see how that would ruin it for you.  If you need to talk or anything my DMs and VMs are open, since I know you helped me in the past when I was feeling down.  Hope you feel better soon.



Thanks so much, Midoriya. . I know i just probably need to give them a little more time; I might consider contacting a local store if i don’t hear from them. I prefer not to since i hate talking on the phone lol.

I’m sorry you’re not looking forward to it either. ><. I should think about my nieces and be happy spending time with them (that would be my mom’s argument) and she is right to a degree. But, unless we get security for our house, I’ll never be comfortable leaving and while she knows how things are with my dad and I, I think she doesn’t get the full picture how badly he intimidates me. she always rolls her eyes like i’m exaggerating :/  Thank you that is kind of you . I’ll  let you know and the offer to you always still stands


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 27, 2020)

When you make reckless decisions and regret later and social awkwardness hits you like a bus


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 27, 2020)

Is a mod on? I have a weird question.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 27, 2020)

My attention span is really terrible sometimes.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much, Midoriya. . I know i just probably need to give them a little more time; I might consider contacting a local store if i don’t hear from them. I prefer not to since i hate talking on the phone lol.
> 
> I’m sorry you’re not looking forward to it either. ><. I should think about my nieces and be happy spending time with them (that would be my mom’s argument) and she is right to a degree. But, unless we get security for our house, I’ll never be comfortable leaving and while she knows how things are with my dad and I, I think she doesn’t get the full picture how badly he intimidates me. she always rolls her eyes like i’m exaggerating :/  Thank you that is kind of you . I’ll  let you know and the offer to you always still stands



Sorry you’re struggling right now. I don’t know your exact situation, but it is always hard when people don't take your mental health and safety seriously. I just wanted to say that you are such a bright light on this forum and reading your response and seeing how much kindness and understanding you extend to everyone on here has been very inspiring and always brightens my day. You’ve helped me personally with easing my social anxiety. If you ever need another friendly ear to listen and offer support I am also here. (no pressure/ obligation).


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Sorry you’re struggling right now. I don’t know your exact situation, but it is always hard when people don't take your mental health and safety seriously. I just wanted to say that you are such a bright light on this forum and reading your response and seeing how much kindness and understanding you extend to everyone on here has been very inspiring and always brightens my day. You’ve helped me personally with easing my social anxiety. If you ever need another friendly ear to listen and offer support I am also here. (no pressure/ obligation).



Thank you so much . What you said means a lot to me; my dms and wall is always open to you as well .  I can say the same about you ; I always see you helping everyone and being patient with them. Discussions with you and others has been extremely enjoyable and have made coping with some frustrations easier . I try my best; there has been a few times I almost lost my temper though, so, I am not as nice as you think even though I try to be. Thank you though, for the kind words. It still means a lot .  I will keep the offer in mind and I greatly appreciate it . Thanks for checking up on me. ^.^ I hope you’re doing well and staying safe.


----------



## NickWiiSports (Oct 27, 2020)

When you're looking at a tutorial on Reddit, but it says [deleted]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> A Japanese pianist got attacked in NYC about a month ago and it wasn't until a week ago that American news sites started picking it up. He was injured so badly that he can no longer play the piano anymore.


as a fellow pianist I'm horrified at the idea of becoming permanently injured in a way that would prevent me from playing piano ever again. I honestly couldn't imagine it, I feel so bad for him 


I'm supposed to work on an assignment for Jazz History and because I've spent the last two days buried in constant mind-numbing essay writing I really just can't do it. but I'm worried that I won't want to do it tomorrow morning either so I want to just get it done now. but I'VE LITERALLY BEEN SITTING HERE FOR LIKE FOUR HOURS AND HAVEN'T DONE A DAMN THING ON IT HSHWHWVSVZHSJWJ


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2020)

I already want next semester to be over lmao rip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 28, 2020)

My group made me the leader in history class and I am super nervous of letting them down, especially since I'm slow to get my parts of projects done and some of their grades count on me turning documents in on time. And, now I got _church_ homework on top of school work like what-


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 28, 2020)

Lol so I took a day off on Sunday as my mental state was the literal worst on Saturday. Constant overthinking, racing thoughts, all that sorta thing just drained me. I'm sure if I turned up on Sunday I would've had a panic attack. Now I'm sure that my coworkers think I'm faking it. One of my supervisors didn't even talk to me at all today, just ignored me altogether ahahaha. Sorry that my illness isn't as visible as vomitting over the floor?? Ffs


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I prefer that over shaved side look.


honestly both are ehh hand just get a full on buzz cut or save it long enough for a proper style lol


----------



## Romaki (Oct 28, 2020)

Books are way too expensive for how quickly they lose their value. It's like "buy new for $30, buy used (read once) for $5 or wait for your neighbor to dump their collection for free because they don't have the place for 500 books anymore". Just give me like a book subscription where I can read ****ty YA books digitally guiltless, please. Like imagine spending $100+ on the 16 Pretty Little Liars books.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

unemployment agency please go die i'm not even applying for that period smh


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is a mod on? I have a weird question.


The fastest way to get a response from us is via *Contact the Staff*.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 28, 2020)

Usually I don't have nightmares but last night I had at least three, which all turned into sleep paralysis. I hate my brain sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

spla2n smurfs

also i finally got that damn paper uploaded for unemployment money like... ok now they want something else they didn't specify


----------



## pochy (Oct 28, 2020)

Spoiler



i‘m too exhausted to participate in the halloween event even though it was what i was most looking forward to this year. idk, my brain just feels like a soggy bowl of noodles powered by a single triple-a battery.  (even though i did absolutely nothing today) i feel weak and my breathing is slow again


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 28, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Snip


Hey I know we don’t know each other well, but if you ever need to talk to someone who understands what you’re going through you can always send me a dm.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm about to cry, I've started self harming, my life is a mess, and I don't have the motivation for schoolwork..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm about to cry, I've started self harming, my life is a mess, and I don't have the motivation for schoolwork..


Whoa, do you have anything/anyone you can call or chat for safety? You sound very worrying. Don't worry about schoolwork and try get some help I'd say, that sounds pretty serious.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 28, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Whoa, do you have anything/anyone you can call or chat for safety? You sound very worrying. Don't worry about schoolwork and try get some help I'd say, that sounds pretty serious.


I don't have anyone...

i'll deal with it i guess


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I don't have anyone...
> 
> i'll deal with it i guess


You should try and find someone to call or chat with that does it professionally to help people, this is no light "deal with" thing. Make sure to stay away from things that triggers it and from possibly persons that do it also.

I'm not a professional but if you need to talk, feel free to send me a PM or discord DM.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2020)

Very worried about something...


----------



## Crash (Oct 28, 2020)

worst customers ever today. I can't wait to get a job that isn't customer facing


----------



## oak (Oct 28, 2020)

I had to send a hard text to a friend today and now there's the doom feeling waiting for a reply.


----------



## Zane (Oct 28, 2020)

I bought another winter parka even though I didn’t need itttttt fhfjgkgl my parka from last year is still perfectly good (even though the lining sheds since I washed it ) But it was half off and I couldn’t fight it. Gonna feel like trash until I get paid again. B)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2020)

Pent up anger and resentment towards my family. Just happens, man. 

Kinda taking it all out by bashing them in my assignment though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2020)

so tired 

I have to do an assignment for Jazz History, again... literally when am I not doing an assignment for this class. I have no motivation to do it and I'm so tired I could just go to sleep right now (it's 7:30pm).


also dreading the end of the Halloween season cause I would love to wear my costume more than just once or twice for the next year


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 28, 2020)

i really think I have executive function disorder or adhd idk which one but I'm like 99% sure I have one or the other


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2020)

Meraki said:


> i really think I have executive function disorder or adhd idk which one but I'm like 99% sure I have one or the other


well executive function disorder is often a consequence of ADHD/ADD so you could very well have it. if you're not sure then it could be inattentive ADHD (ADD) like I have.

I definitely understand, I have to deal with executive dysfunction on a regular basis and it's horrible. the post I made not long ago was a result of my executive dysfunction. luckily I eventually got the assignment done but it took way longer and much more effort than it should have.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 28, 2020)

dunno what the point is in anything honestly. brain feels busy all the time


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 28, 2020)

I like a boy, A LOT but he doesn't even know me and a girl who's his close friend told me that he's sad because he thinks nobody likes him but I do and I want to tell him ahhh

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

I mean yes he knows me (we were in a musical together) but we barely talk and I want to at least have a friendship with him :C


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 28, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well executive function disorder is often a consequence of ADHD/ADD so you could very well have it. if you're not sure then it could be inattentive ADHD (ADD) like I have.
> 
> I definitely understand, I have to deal with executive dysfunction on a regular basis and it's horrible. the post I made not long ago was a result of my executive dysfunction. luckily I eventually got the assignment done but it took way longer and much more effort than it should have.


aaaaaaaaaaa yeah I'm pretty sure I have adhd or add I've got symptoms from both
man it sucks


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 28, 2020)

acnltesswillow said:


> I like a boy, A LOT but he doesn't even know me and a girl who's his close friend told me that he's sad because he thinks nobody likes him but I do and I want to tell him ahhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020
> 
> I mean yes he knows me (we were in a musical together) but we barely talk and I want to at least have a friendship with him :C


I feel like your avatar now.


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 28, 2020)

i dont know if i should be offended or not lol


Reginald Fairfield said:


> I feel like your avatar now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 28, 2020)

acnltesswillow said:


> i dont know if i should be offended or not lol


Not because of you, I had to clean up something at work. We have a tweaker problem.


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 28, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Not because of you, I had to clean up something at work. We have a tweaker problem.


Oh rest in peace okay I was so confused. Where do you work?


----------



## Cpdlp92 (Oct 28, 2020)

Nothing really!!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 29, 2020)

My best friend is in the hurricanes path and his lights went out and he's been gone for almost 30 minutes and I'm so scared and worried I hope he's ok..


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 29, 2020)

I am the lizard queen


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2020)

lmfao this dude "try only get stuff u dont have so other have chance" and how the hell am i supposed to know that among 106 things that comes with random characters you can't keep track out

fyi it's basically me and 10 others doing it lol and i was alone last night doing it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2020)

so 3 weeks somewhat stricter restrictions.. like sure can you pay for everyone's food n travels then too o_____o


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 29, 2020)

I’ve been being too clingy I need to stop lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2020)

I need more 80s country music


----------



## oak (Oct 29, 2020)

My car goes to the mechanic for a regular tune up today and I always get so nervous beforehand. Please don't be too expensive lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2020)

ASLKDFJSDLKFJSADFLKJSDKLFJ LKJ ALL THIS. WORK. AND FINANCIAL AID THAT I STILL GOTTA DO **** MY LIFE



Cpdlp92 said:


> Nothing really!!



hallelujah


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 29, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I am the lizard queen


what


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what



I second that.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2020)

i third ^

also what tf count as necessary grocery store visits??? lmfao health people


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 29, 2020)

My supervisor still isn't talking to me, or acting really cold towards me. Whenever I start getting along well with someone at work I always **** it up somehow, why am I like this 

It isnt all bad today though, I feel a lot less crappy than what I have lately


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 29, 2020)

I’m in a bad mood over something I don’t feel like talking about. One of my roommates who is always in a good mood is singing the same seven words to a song over and over again. I know it’s not her fault I’m so irritable, but I think I need to go hide in my room so I don’t snap at her


----------



## xara (Oct 29, 2020)

my father’s a twit. my mother’s been in the hospital since monday and she called this morning; since he’s the one who picked up the phone, he got to talk to her first. he finally handed me the phone after telling me to ‘not interrupt him’ and within 2 minutes of me having the phone, he was already holding his hand out for it and saying he had ‘questions to ask’ like okay?? wait your turn?? let me talk to my mother?? i hate him lmao


----------



## Cpdlp92 (Oct 29, 2020)

Actually I just dropped my phone  and the screen is cracked and I have to wait until next Wed to get it fix smh .... NOOO


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 29, 2020)

Meraki said:


> what


Simpsons reference, I was unwell.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2020)

why am I always so tired I hate this

also there is a Halloween party that's going on over on frat hill  (like right next to my dorm) but I'm kinda afraid to go cause I don't want to go alone and I'm afraid they're gonna have alcohol there. plus covid stuff and they said people need to wear a mask but I'm willing to bet most of them won't be wearing one.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 29, 2020)

school


----------



## Maiana (Oct 29, 2020)

sad because i can't participate in one of the events since i just restarted my island, but its okay :<


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 29, 2020)

Maiana said:


> sad because i can't participate in one of the events since i just restarted my island, but its okay :<


What would you need?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

Allergies are back...


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 29, 2020)

i read some stuff that made me sad and i feel like crap now


----------



## Maiana (Oct 29, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What would you need?


i would need to be in a hard hat but i don't have the island designer + i think i need a second story to my house


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 30, 2020)

I forgot since my coworker is going to be out tomorrow and I come in at 11 there will be no one to cover my morning report. Whoops... That completely slipped my mind with how hectic things have been lately. I may be in for a bit of a rude awakening tomorrow. Praying my team lead is aware of this and assists but I'm not allowed to just sign in early to do work. I'll have to send her a message early in the morning.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Allergies are back...


Now they've gotten so bad that I feel sick. Great...


----------



## Mad Aly (Oct 30, 2020)

Can't sleep. In the mood for some midnight mischief. (It's 1 a.m. here.) It's almost Halloween, too, so the spoopy spirits must be getting a hold of me...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2020)

the mail office here rerouting my ****, uh can i get it pls


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2020)

I finally got up early for once, but I kept waking up throughout the night.  What’s the point in trying to sleep if you‘re just going to keep waking up throughout the night?  This part of being an adult sucks.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 30, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I finally got up early for once, but I kept waking up throughout the night.  What’s the point in trying to sleep if you‘re just going to keep waking up throughout the night?  This part of being an adult sucks.



Happened to me last night too. I really needed a full night's sleep since my last night's worry came true and I had to sign in an hour early to do my report since no one else could.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2020)

Thinking about cutting the rest of my classes again. At least I attended two - two more than usual. I don't feel engaged, and I certainly do not feel supported. All these years I've basically been called a slut, crazy, stupid, disobedient, lesbian, communist, democrat... thanks guys, I really appreciate it. Yeah I'm not forgetting that time my grandma pretty much called me promiscuous all because I spent time with a guy friend at the movies; not forgetting all those times you guys drove me up the wall with your antics by saying that I'm out to get you all. Thanks, everyone. Not believing that I can become a psychologist? Bashing me for coming back home? Telling me that I can't make it and would go out homeless just like my deadbeat dad? I'm not gonna be like anything you said I would be. Just you ****ing watch.


----------



## oak (Oct 30, 2020)

I was suppose to work graveyard shift again tonight but my works dispatch just called to cancel my shift. I had already made a lunch and was about to nap so now my schedule feels off.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 30, 2020)

I hate that I get assigned daily homework. I just got assigned so much for tomorrow and I have so  many other things to do. Guess I’m staying up late tonight getting it done.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2020)

STOP LAUGHING WITH MY MOM YOU DUMBASS 

she's gonna take that as ammo and will keep on going on and on about how pretty she is or some ****ing ****. Why do you not realize this??????? "OF COURSE IM MORE PRETTIER THAN YOU!!" She literally said that to YOU, grandma. Are you ****ing ****ting me? Is it cause you guys keep wanting me to be the scapegoat? I'm like him, I'm like so-and-so.... sometimes I get so tired of all the pent of resentment and anger. Sometimes it just fuels me up at random times. Tried to use it as motivation but it doesn't really work. For me I'm more productive when I'm able to calm myself down and.... I can't really use anger to my advantage too well sometimes, because then I'll get so tired. I haven't done anything today other than make it to a couple of classes. I'm just tired.


----------



## Xeleron (Oct 30, 2020)

I just scored 8 points out of 100 on my history exam because I lost internet connection through my wired network, (which means this had nothing to do with the WiFi) for less than a minute. I tried to resume the exam, but it said that I had already turned it in hence the 8 points fml  who in their right mind would answer less than 10 questions on a 50 question exam and call it a day?! Why don't they have something already in place for these kind of situations? I e-mailed my professor right away, but it's a bit late so I'm afraid he won't see it until tomorrow, which means I'm going to be stressing about it until he replies. Relying on technology is a double edged sword...


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 31, 2020)

My cat hasn’t been feeling good all day. On top of that she smells and I had to clean her. She wouldn’t drink water when i put her by it and wouldn’t leave my room so i used a dropper to put some water in her. she just curled up next to me in my arms even though i told her no (i don’t want her to get more on my bed or on my arm) so I hope that means she is starting to feel better. :/


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 31, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> My cat hasn’t been feeling good all day. On top of that she smells and I had to clean her. She wouldn’t drink water when i put her by it and wouldn’t leave my room so i used a dropper to put some water in her. she just curled up next to me in my arms even though i told her no (i don’t want her to get more on my bed or on my arm) so I hope that means she is starting to feel better. :/


I'm so sorry to hear this! Have you taken her to a vet? If not, I would highly recommend you do so as soon as absolutely possible if she is not drinking on her own. Hydration is extremely important, as I'm sure you know. I'm glad to hear you're giving her water, good job! Try to keep her as hydrated as possible. Two quick things you may want to look at: Pinch the skin (not too hard but firmly) on the back of her neck and pull it upwards a little, then let it go. If it stays there and doesn't go back down in place, that would indicate dehydration. Be sure her gums are pink and have good color. If she's curling up with you, chances are it's for her comfort, so she may still not feel well or she might feel fine, no telling. I hope you can get her to a vet soon! 

edit: typos


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2020)

this aqw dude like wow sorry for being nice -_-

also can i get my package like today??!


----------



## xara (Oct 31, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> My cat hasn’t been feeling good all day. On top of that she smells and I had to clean her. She wouldn’t drink water when i put her by it and wouldn’t leave my room so i used a dropper to put some water in her. she just curled up next to me in my arms even though i told her no (i don’t want her to get more on my bed or on my arm) so I hope that means she is starting to feel better. :/



awe no! i hope she feels better, soon; i know how worrying an unwell cat can be :c


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 31, 2020)

They’re might be another Lockdown


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2020)

RIP Sean Connery


----------



## Bcat (Oct 31, 2020)

I’m scared to even admit that I’m scared of you...and that’s a problem.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 31, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this! Have you taken her to a vet? If not, I would highly recommend you do so as soon as absolutely possible if she is not drinking on her own. Hydration is extremely important, as I'm sure you know. I'm glad to hear you're giving her water, good job! Try to keep her as hydrated as possible. Two quick things you may want to look at: Pinch the skin (not too hard but firmly) on the back of her neck and pull it upwards a little, then let it go. If it stays there and doesn't go back down in place, that would indicate dehydration. Be sure her gums are pink and have good color. If she's curling up with you, chances are it's for her comfort, so she may still not feel well or she might feel fine, no telling. I hope you can get her to a vet soon!
> 
> edit: typos



Thank you so much and for the tips . My cat is doing much better now and is drinking and eating on her own. We will be keeping an eye on her still but yeah if she still wasn’t feeling good this morning we would have made a vet appointment first thing. 



xara said:


> awe no! i hope she feels better, soon; i know how worrying an unwell cat can be :c ❤



Thanks so much; I appreciate the kind wishes and so does my kitty.  She is feeling much better today.


----------



## oak (Oct 31, 2020)

Yesterday I cooked my boyfriend a nice dinner and he found a longish blue hair in his mashed potatoes. There's only one fool I know with blue hair  it's okay though he still ate his dinner and didn't even bug me about it. Normally we like opportunities to pick on each other lol.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 31, 2020)

OOOFFF soo TODAY was this audition thing for this new, upcoming ballet company which is (in a sense) associated with my the ballet company i'm currently enrolled in... so... if you want into the company, you gotta audition, right???
well, the auditions were alright... sorta... it was like a normal class - only longer - and there were 12 other girls, most of whom were in a higher level of ballet than me (i've been taking ballet for 6 years, the oldest girl there has been taking for maybe 11, possibly more).

SO
This audition starts out easy - the instructor doesn't really instruct us, just sorta tells us what to do and expects us to go along with it (which is fair, since it's an audition). and then later into the class, when we're doing combos and choreography center-floor, the instructor decides to split us up into groups,,,,, there were diff groups for diff things, BUT. HERE'S THE super incredibly frikin ANNOYING THING,,,, she sorta put the younger girls (me and my class mates, who are quite obviously less experienced than the others) with eachother - and the higher level, better girls together in groups ........... but my classmates and i sorta, like, SUCKED??? reason WHY is because we're used to having a solid 2-3 minutes to learn the combos, and in this case we -didn't- and we also didn't have anyone to guide us (which we're also used to) sooo 

YEAH
I WAS ABSOLUTE garbagio hermano 
anyway now i'm really pissed off. i don;t even wanna play videogames :'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''(


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 31, 2020)

UK in national lockdown..........again....


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 31, 2020)

So I was doing my assignments that I am supposed to finish before the end of the day until out of no where, my computer contracted a virus (maybe I had too many tabs open?) and my computer went haywire for a while. I quickly tried to remove it with Windows Defender but ended up having to download Malwarebytes in order to get rid of it completely. I might have to reinstall Chrome because now it says it is "Managed by an Organization" even though I'm using the internet at my house.

Does anyone know of a free antivirus program I an use? It feels like Windows Defender doesn't do anything because even if it says the threats are removed, I had to use Malwarebytes and even it has a trial duration.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 31, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Thank you so much and for the tips . My cat is doing much better now and is drinking and eating on her own. We will be keeping an eye on her still but yeah if she still wasn’t feeling good this morning we would have made a vet appointment first thing.


You're most welcome! I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 31, 2020)

idk what to even say I'm just.. sad


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 31, 2020)

mom came in to help me with something and it turned into nag fest. how can you live like this? she just doesn’t get it that the more pressure she puts one me, the less likely I am going to do it or want to do it and i was already frustrated not being able to find any eggs. :/ you think i like myself or how i live? honestly when she guilts trips me like that it makes me hate myself.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 31, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> mom came in to help me with something and it turned into nag fest. how can you live like this? she just doesn’t get it that the more pressure she puts one me, the less likely i am going to do it. and i was already frustrated not being able to find any eggs. :/ you think i like myself or how i live? honestly when she guilts trips me like that it makes me hate myself.


my mom is like that too ;-; and my dad
i was pissed off this morning (i posted why, if you hadn't seen) and my dad pressured me to talk and then got pissed when i wouldn't : ) what a nice, loving parent 

yeahhh, sorry ab ur mom,,,, you might wanna talk it out with her - good to communicate, y'know,,,, especially if you're an adult


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 31, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> my mom is like that too ;-; and my dad
> i was pissed off this morning (i posted why, if you hadn't seen) and my dad pressured me to talk and then got pissed when i wouldn't : ) what a nice, loving parent
> 
> yeahhh, sorry ab ur mom,,,, you might wanna talk it out with her - good to communicate, y'know,,,, especially if you're an adult



thanks for listening and saying this; sorry. I haven’t checked in here for awhile. I’m sorry about your situation. sounds a lot like my dad. she is just being a mom and i love her.
My mom is the only one i talk to. I’ve tried telling her how i feel and tried telling her about my anxiety and what i can’t do but she doesn’t buy it. :/


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 31, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> thanks. she is just being a mom and i love her.
> My mom is the only one i talk to. I’ve tried telling her how i feel and tried telling her about my anxiety and what i can’t do but she doesn’t buy it. :/


odd 
well, if your mom genuinely doesn't understand your severe anxiety, you might need to like talk to a professional together or something like that (sorta like dr. phil i guess). because it's hard to maintain a relationships when the 2 sides don't understand eachother perfectly :/ either that or just accept that your mom loves you but doesn't get it (which might be a bad idea, but definitely cheaper than the therapist option)


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 31, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> odd
> well, if your mom genuinely doesn't understand your severe anxiety, you might need to like talk to a professional together or something like that (sorta like dr. phil i guess). because it's hard to maintain a relationships when the 2 sides don't understand eachother perfectly :/ either that or just accept that your mom loves you but doesn't get it (which might be a bad idea, but definitely cheaper than the therapist option)



i have a psychiatrist and I need a new one and i have tried counseling and i hated it. they didn’t help give me suggestions or work with me or anything and they always kinda creeped me off.  Thanks for the suggestions. i still need to do some testing asperger’s but covid has made that difficult. thanks for listening. I’ll get over this. I just am really upset now :/


----------



## xara (Oct 31, 2020)

Spoiler: rant



GODDDDDD my grandmother sucks. so my mom’s been in the hospital for almost a week now for health issues that have been ailing her for over a year and my grandmother literally has no sympathy???? like at all????? my mother would be on the couch in pain or be in the bathroom crying and my grandmother would just be like “” the whole time. she’s *****ed about my mother needing things brought to her like yOU WANTED HER TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL???????????????? YOU BEGGED HER TO GO AND SHE WENT AND YOU’RE STILL ****ING AROUND?????????????????? i just got off the phone with my mother and the first thing my grandmother says to me is “they can keep her there until she’s in a better mood” YOU **** YOU ARE ONE OF THE MOST PESSIMISTIC AND IGNORANT PEOPLE I HAVE EVER MET ARE YOU KIDDING ME. MY MOTHER HAS DRIVEN YOU TO EVERY DOCTORS APPOINTMENT AND NURSED YOU WHEN YOU INJURED YOUR BACK AND HAS DEFENDED YOUR **** FOR Y E A R S AND THIS IS WHAT YOU DO???????????? MY MOTHER HAS HAD DELIBERATING AND EMBARRASSING HEALTH ISSUES FOR OVER A YEAR NOW, WHY WOULD SHE BE IN A GOOD MOOD????? SHES ALLOWED TO CRY AND SCREAM BECAUSE SHE’S IN PAIN AND THE HEALTHCARE SYSTEM HAS FAILED HER FOR SO LONG. 

i miss my mother more than anything and i want her _home_. i haven’t hugged her in almost a week and i’m so devastated by this. i wanted my mother to go to the hospital and i’m glad that she’s there and getting _some_ sort of help but god i miss her so bad and i cannot tolerate my grandmother’s selfishness and indifference to her _own child_. she’s referred to my mother as “childish” just because she admitted that she’s in pain; you’ve told my mother about _all_ of your health problems, even the gross stuff, and you have been met with nothing but sympathy. you get “mommy, i’m so sorry” and she gets “she’s childish”? are you joking. i’m so angry. i hate you so much for being so horrible to your own damn daughter. you’re the same woman who looked at your young child while driving in the car and told her “if you weren’t here, i’d crash the car right now”. i’m so infuriated. you are a garbage human being and i hate you with every fibre of my being. i want my mom and i want you _gone_


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 31, 2020)

Oh man @xara  i’m so sorry. sorry doesn’t even express how much i feel your pain. I wish there was something i could say to help you with this; if i had magic powers and make your situation, i’d do it in a heart beat. My thoughts and wishes go out to you and your mom. I’m sorry there isn’t much else I can say that would help. I’m always here for you if you need to chat; it doesn’t have to be about this. I’d be happy to talk about fun stuff to help you cope and distract yourself. Thanks for worrying about my kitty earlier in spite of your tough circumstances. I really hope things get better for you.

I feel better about my earlier post; still frustrated with my mom even though i talked to her and asked her to try to understand, but still didn’t like her response or how she took it.


----------



## xara (Oct 31, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh man @xara  i’m so sorry. sorry doesn’t even express how much i feel your pain. I wish there was something i could say to help you with this; if i had magic powers and make your situation, i’d do it in a heart beat. My thoughts and wishes go out to you and your mom. I’m sorry there isn’t much else I can say that would help. I’m always here for you if you need to chat; it doesn’t have to be about this. I’d be happy to talk about fun stuff to help you cope and distract yourself. Thanks for worrying about my kitty earlier in spite of your tough circumstances. I really hope things get better for you.
> 
> I feel better about my earlier post; still frustrated with my mom even though i talked to her and asked her to try to understand, but still didn’t like her response or how she took it.



thank you c’: i feel a little better after my outburst but i’m still uh,, pretty peeved aha. i’m sorry about your situation, too; my mom can be pretty insensitive to my mental health struggles, too, despite us literally having the same diagnoses and it stings when the people close to us won’t or can’t understand. but you’re doing the best you can and i’m proud of you, no matter what your mom says c’:


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 31, 2020)

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers, @xara. I'm so sorry you're all going through this right now..


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2020)

boring halloween


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 31, 2020)

My mom had her coworkers visit our house and they brought their 2 dogs, really cute and well-behaved dogs... except for the fact that I learned that it looked like they were about to tear her apart. She ran into my room with her tail bushed with her eyes wild, and my dad said to lock her in my room and said that the dogs are trying to kill her. My cat didn’t come out of my room for hours and was hiding in my sister’s closet. She gets so scared and I wish that my mom would have communicated with her coworkers that we have a very shy cat, but it didn’t cross my mind that she would come out after a while with the dogs chasing her...


----------



## Neb (Oct 31, 2020)

My dog Tucker was bitten by an un-leashed Pitt Bull and died. The owner picked up his dog and drove away. On top of that one of my moms was injured in the attack. While two people came to help, the other 10 or so witnesses did nothing. The police are still looking for the culprit. My hatred for this town is even deeper than before.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 31, 2020)

@Lightspring: I'm so sorry to hear that, is your cat okay? That's just horrible.

@Neb: !!!...I am _so_ sorry, that is absolutely tragic. I don't even know what to say. If there's anything I can do, my DMs are always open (that goes for anyone). My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 31, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> @Lightspring: I'm so sorry to hear that, is your cat okay? That's just horrible.
> 
> @Neb: !!!...I am _so_ sorry, that is absolutely tragic. I don't even know what to say. If there's anything I can do, my DMs are always open (that goes for anyone). My sincerest condolences.


She’s alright now, she was very jumpy when she finally decided to come down for food, and that was only because my dad found her hiding somewhere deep in my sister’s closet. I hope that in a couple of days that she gets back to normal, and next time for me to keep her somewhere safe whenever other dogs come over. Those dogs were easily medium sized hunting dogs that know where to pinpoint prey. I’m just glad that she’s okay, thank you for checking. <33


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 31, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> She’s alright now, she was very jumpy when she finally decided to come down for food, and that was only because my dad found her hiding somewhere deep in my sister’s closet. I hope that in a couple of days that she gets back to normal, and next time for me to keep her somewhere safe whenever other dogs come over. Those dogs were easily medium sized hunting dogs that know where to pinpoint prey. I’m just glad that she’s okay, thank you for checking. <33


Very glad to hear she's alright! <3 Poor baby. Yeah it'll take her awhile to get over a horrible fright like that, unfortunately. You're very welcome! <3


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 31, 2020)

Neb said:


> My dog Tucker was bitten by an un-leashed Pitt Bull and died. The owner picked up his dog and drove away. On top of that one of my moms was injured in the attack. While two people came to help, the other 10 or so witnesses did nothing. The police are still looking for the culprit. My hatred for this town is even deeper than before.


Hey Benjamin, I’m very sorry for your loss and what happened to your mom. What that owner did was absolutely disgusting and should not have happened. I hope that they do something about that dog and lock that guy away. I really hope that your mom feels better and that Tucker is in a better place. I know that the pain you feel is incomprehensible, and it is always a good idea to get help from a professional to deal with the pain. Again, I hope Tucker rests easy and for your mother to feel better soon.


----------



## xara (Nov 1, 2020)

Neb said:


> My dog Tucker was bitten by an un-leashed Pitt Bull and died. The owner picked up his dog and drove away. On top of that one of my moms was injured in the attack. While two people came to help, the other 10 or so witnesses did nothing. The police are still looking for the culprit. My hatred for this town is even deeper than before.



wtf. i’m so sorry...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2020)

You know what? This life thing is some pretty tough ****. Man, I find it hard to do the coursework for even thirty minutes. I don't even spend the day doing things I _really _enjoy, either; most of the time, it's just music, driving, and games - and those things have gone lackluster to me. I don't truly enjoy doing those things anymore. Sure, I may get a bit of an adrenaline rush when I drive down the city streets, but I just feel that life now is just a repetition. Perhaps what I need is something to change it up - maybe that, in turn, will motivate me into doing my schoolwork. New hobbies or something. 'Cause this **** is boring, and I'm not gettin' any younger.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2020)

Neb said:


> - snip -



Wtf, I’m so sorry this happened, Benjamin.  This is beyond messed up and I hope the culprit gets what they deserve.  I also hope Tucker is in a better place now as well.  If you need to talk or anything my DMs and VMs are open.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2020)

why must the staff bless us with such a beautiful egg (cobweb Halloween egg) and then make it hard asf to get


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 1, 2020)

xara said:


> Spoiler: rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy absolute crap  that's so, so horrible, i'm so sorry that you and your mum have to deal with that  i'll be prayin'

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Dunquixote said:


> i have a psychiatrist and I need a new one and i have tried counseling and i hated it. they didn’t help give me suggestions or work with me or anything and they always kinda creeped me off.  Thanks for the suggestions. i still need to do some testing asperger’s but covid has made that difficult. thanks for listening. I’ll get over this. I just am really upset now :/


well i hope it can get better <3 life kinda sucks at times but ay m8 i'll be prayin'


----------



## Bcat (Nov 1, 2020)

I am at my ****ing wits end with you.

From now on, I will treat you with nothing more than the cool cordiality that you deserve. I’m sorry if that makes you mad, but you getting so irrationally mad is what leads me to this decision in the first place.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

WHY IS NOTHING I EVER DO IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 1, 2020)

i have the vaccuum out to use after i’m done eating, and you’d think my mom would be happy that i’m doing what needed to be done without her asking me, no she then finds something else to **** at me for. I told her stop pressuring me so much; it causes more anxiety but she was like last night when i told her to try to understand that she wants me to understand her too. uh i’ve understood you well, but when are you going to try to understand my mental issues better and again like you used to? she came in my room looking for a cat basket to my cat and it is on a chair full of stuff since i have nowhere to put it. And the nagging begins. just leave me alone. i’m extremely under the weather and my anxiety has been bad. i am tired of always being the only one trying with my family and sometimes my offline friends. i’m sorry for being such a bad and incompetent daughter and i’m sorry for being born with anxiety and mental issues that no one understands or tries to consider. I don’t want anyone to feel sorry for me but when i’d like to not always to be the one that looks like an idiot.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> i have the vaccuum out to use after i’m done eating, and you’d think my mom would be happy that i’m doing what needed to be done without her asking me, no she then finds something else to **** at me for. I told her stop pressuring me so much; it causes more anxiety but she was like last night when i told her to try to understand that she wants me to understand her too. uh i’ve understood you well, but when are you going to try to understand my mental issues better and again like you used to? she came in my room looking for a cat basket to my cat and it is on a chair full of stuff since i have nowhere to put it. And the nagging begins. just leave me alone. i’m extremely under the weather and my anxiety has been bad. i am tired of always being the only one trying with my family and sometimes my offline friends. i’m sorry for being such a bad and incompetent daughter and i’m sorry for being born with anxiety and mental issues that no one understands or tries to consider. I don’t want anyone to feel sorry for me but when i’d like to not always to be the one that looks like an idiot.


Your mom sounds horrible ;-; that sucks : P 
well, at least you're probably almost old enough to move out (that's an assumption. idk how old you are, but I'm assuming you're in your late teens)


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 1, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> Your mom sounds horrible ;-; that sucks : P
> well, at least you're probably almost old enough to move out (that's an assumption. idk how old you are, but I'm assuming you're in your late teens)



She's not horrible.  She usually understands and tries to understand.  Yes, but I can't because I'm dependent on my family and can't get a job since no one wants to hire anyone with anxiety or asperger's, not to mention all the tasks I cannot do: heavy lifting, anything with food because it makes me nauseous, anything that involves cleaning or dirty environments because it makes me nauseous (even as a customer, I feel like puking when I see gum and spilled food and drinks), social and regular anxiety, and slow brain process. I'm an embarrassment and a mess. My cats deserve someone better than me


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2020)

stupid random allergies


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> She's not horrible.  She usually understands and tries to understand.  Yes, but I can't because I'm dependent on my family and can't get a job since no one wants to hire anyone with anxiety or asperger's, not to mention all the tasks I cannot do: heavy lifting, anything with food because it makes me nauseous, anything that involves cleaning or dirty environments because it makes me nauseous (even as a customer, I feel like puking when I see gum and spilled food and drinks), social and regular anxiety, and slow brain process. I'm an embarrassment and a mess. My cats deserve someone better than me


everyone has a use :/ may not be some sorta job at wallyworld, who knows, maybe you're meant to be a famous musician or dancer x3 
really though, there's def some sorta job you'd probably be great at, you just haven't fOund it yet


----------



## oak (Nov 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> i have the vaccuum out to use after i’m done eating, and you’d think my mom would be happy that i’m doing what needed to be done without her asking me, no she then finds something else to **** at me for. I told her stop pressuring me so much; it causes more anxiety but she was like last night when i told her to try to understand that she wants me to understand her too. uh i’ve understood you well, but when are you going to try to understand my mental issues better and again like you used to? she came in my room looking for a cat basket to my cat and it is on a chair full of stuff since i have nowhere to put it. And the nagging begins. just leave me alone. i’m extremely under the weather and my anxiety has been bad. i am tired of always being the only one trying with my family and sometimes my offline friends. i’m sorry for being such a bad and incompetent daughter and i’m sorry for being born with anxiety and mental issues that no one understands or tries to consider. I don’t want anyone to feel sorry for me but when i’d like to not always to be the one that looks like an idiot.


You're not bad or an incompetent daughter! Parents seem to struggle with the idea of debilitating anxiety but I understand how much it can effect your life. Just because she can't see your point of view doesn't mean you gotta be so hard on yourself. I see where you're coming from and think it's completely valid. I'm sorry your anxiety has been so high, I hope for some relief for you soon!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 1, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> everyone has a use :/ may not be some sorta job at wallyworld, who knows, maybe you're meant to be a famous musician or dancer x3
> really though, there's def some sorta job you'd probably be great at, you just haven't fOund it yet





oak said:


> You're not bad or an incompetent daughter! Parents seem to struggle with the idea of debilitating anxiety but I understand how much it can effect your life. Just because she can't see your point of view doesn't mean you gotta be so hard on yourself. I see where you're coming from and think it's completely valid. I'm sorry your anxiety has been so high, I hope for some relief for you soon!



Thanks, both of you; I seriously appreciate that you took the time to read that and to respond . I appreciate both of your patience with me as well .  I'm just frustrated and embarrassed of myself; I hate anxiety. Right now my situation seems inescapable and I have no courage, strength, or willpower to push myself.  I know she's just being a parent but it really stings since I thought she was the one person on my side that understands me and some of my anxiety. ><


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 1, 2020)

My allergies are getting to me pretty bad today doesn’t help that I’m allergic to the hay my bunnies eat.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 1, 2020)

All that time wasted to prove that Trick is better than Treat.
(I get pretty salty and the fact that we lost is really bugging me right now because... I just hate marina lol)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 1, 2020)

My mom is SO LOUD in the evenings it drives me nuts. She keeps complaining about every little thing. It's time to relax and not stress everyone else out. This is why I'm in my room 90% of the time now. So hard to play any games with dialogue and cutscenes. I can't wait to get my own place at some point just for that sweet silence.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm pretty positive that when the impact of just trying to start an assignment for school makes the student break down in tears and loathing, then there is something seriouly flawed about the system.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm pretty positive that when the impact of just trying to start an assignment for school makes the student break down in tears and loathing, then there is something seriouly flawed about the system.


agreeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2020)

Tired of not being able to get a full-time job that I want and my ****** life.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 1, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Tired of not being able to get a full-time job that I want and my ****** life.


 
I'm sorry .  I can relate just in a different way.  I'm here for you if you need to talk.  Thanks for being here when I've had my moments in spite what you're going through.  Hang in there buddy.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 1, 2020)

this goddam Easter egg hunt being so difficult lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 1, 2020)

Shouldn't have left the ballot until the last minute. I can only take so much bs at once.


----------



## oak (Nov 1, 2020)

People have been setting off fireworks non stop tonight and it's not even Halloween anymore. It went on all last night too and my kitty cat doesn't like it. People will light off fireworks for any occassion I swear lmao


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2020)

flick egg sold out while i was struggling to solve one more clue


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2020)

temperatures here are in the freezing range now (it actually snowed a bit earlier today) and I don't have any thick clothes here so I basically just have to freeze to death every time I go outside now. really dreading going to class tomorrow morning when the temp is 35°F ://///

I have a little sewn cloth rice bag that a friend made for me a few years ago, it's made to be put in the microwave for a min or so. it's super nice and stays warm for a decent amount of time when heated up but..... I think it's at home. to add insult to injury the heater isn't turned on in our dorm so it's actually pretty cold in here. and I don't have a comforter. T__T



I know I complain about being hot a lot, and tbh I really appreciate this cold weather but jfc it would be nice if I at least had a comforter here?? idk maybe now would be a good time to pull out my weighted blanket.
(or maybe someone could get me a real life fennekin?? that would be dope asf)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2020)

Mentally struggling with getting schoolwork done. I suppose it's the dread that plays a part of it - I have all these late assignments, and a part of me is nagging myself to contact all my professors to see if they will accept it and things like that, and, that's a bit anxiety provoking. I struggle a lot with schoolwork because once I'm behind, it's like a snowball effect - the work keeps piling up. I don't have much motivation but I'll get there. c:


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 1, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Mentally struggling with getting schoolwork done. I suppose it's the dread that plays a part of it - I have all these late assignments, and a part of me is nagging myself to contact all my professors to see if they will accept it and things like that, and, that's a bit anxiety provoking. I struggle a lot with schoolwork because once I'm behind, it's like a snowball effect - the work keeps piling up. I don't have much motivation but I'll get there. c:


I'm struggling to get through some "debates". I took a quick break to watch this guy make spinach puffs. A bit of a tone shift.


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 2, 2020)

.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 2, 2020)

my tummy hurts :c


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I'm sorry .  I can relate just in a different way.  I'm here for you if you need to talk.  Thanks for being here when I've had my moments in spite what you're going through.  Hang in there buddy.



Thank you, Dunquixote.  The second half of that isn’t really true.  I do need to get a full-time job, but my life isn’t bad by any means.  Sometimes I just forget to be thankful for all of the things I do have.  I’ll VM or DM you next time I want to talk.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2020)

my printer obviously forgot it's supposed be scan stuff :^^^^)


----------



## Roby (Nov 2, 2020)

Jack the zipper, the.. tree banner.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 2, 2020)

ok so to be fair i've been rly busy with work and exams but i might be dumb because i didn't realize there were like actual events with collectibles rn?? i thought yall were just ****posting in the woods and stayed away lmaoo ;W;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2020)

not feeling well this morning (it's not covid, I'm positive) and after having to stay up til 2am to work on a stupid assignment I'm officially running on ~4 hours of sleep. I have to work on another dumb assignment this morning before my class starts. boy college is just lovely isn't it?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 2, 2020)

I think something in this potato salad went off.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 2, 2020)

i hope i don't regret my island map choice ;-;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 2, 2020)

_Something goes wrong at work literally one time._
Company: Hi, what can we do to prevent this going forward?

It happened... one time. If it keeps happening, then yes we should address the issue but mistakes WILL happen. Stop trying to make us come up with a new solution every time a tiny mistake happens.


----------



## oak (Nov 2, 2020)

All the people in the "Who's birthday is it today" thingy haven't signed on in months & they are stealing my thunder. Dang you all


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 2, 2020)

i have an essay to write and it's not due for 2 weeks but i have writers block and im worried im gonna fail (so far it's good. i just can't think of what to write, and i can't really find and credible sources to cite on the stupid internet...)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 2, 2020)

Struggling.


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 2, 2020)

My friend hasn’t been in the mood to talk lately & obviously I have to respect that, but I miss him a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2020)

look dude, if you're gonna pull this **** i'mma block you jesus


----------



## pochy (Nov 2, 2020)

theres a currently ongoing terrorist? attack in my city and from videos i've seen, it's right outside my apartment door (which i luckily left 2 days ago to stay with my parents) it's scary, i thought vienna was super safe since it doesnt usually recieve much global attention, but i guess its not anymore?  i hope noone else gets hurt..


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 2, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> You know what? This life thing is some pretty tough ****. Man, I find it hard to do the coursework for even thirty minutes. I don't even spend the day doing things I _really _enjoy, either; most of the time, it's just music, driving, and games - and those things have gone lackluster to me. I don't truly enjoy doing those things anymore. Sure, I may get a bit of an adrenaline rush when I drive down the city streets, but I just feel that life now is just a repetition. Perhaps what I need is something to change it up - maybe that, in turn, will motivate me into doing my schoolwork. New hobbies or something. 'Cause this **** is boring, and I'm not gettin' any younger.


Same here  I feel like I waste away my days off work doing stuff that I feel no enjoyment in. I don't even feel any enjoyment in gaming anymore, unless my brother is here to play with me. After university finished I wanted to get back into arts and crafts, but my creativity and inspiration switched off immediately after my finals finished. I just feel so empty and numb. Maybe I just have to force myself to do something...

--

The recruitment company seemed really good, and they seemed really willing to help me which is good. But it's temporary work, so the rosters are done on short notice, but you're pretty much guaranteed work except over the Christmas period. But I have to resign from my current job first...and uhhhh I didn't think it would be this hard. Yesterday I was thinking about how emotional I'd be and weird it would be, but today my brain has done the thing where it just switches off all emotion and ability to care. But I'm still nervous as hell to hand in my notice ;-; I don't want to walk in where everyone will see, because they'll question me and I'm not ready to answer them lol. I think I just need to admit to myself that I'll actually miss some of my coworkers so so much....


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 2, 2020)

I had to take a math test today and I didn't have enough time to finish it so I only completed half of the test. Also I'm not too positive about it because I'm betting I got most of the ones I did wrong as well >.>


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 2, 2020)

Tired even though all I did was egg hunt today lol.
I was thinking of going back to my game and tting back to halloween and catch up to today, but I don’t think now that I will. I had fun though and it was worth it; this really isn’t a negative post. Tomorrow I have to go grocery shopping . Not looking forward to it even though it ends up going okay minus an occasional one person who walks in without a mask (that was last time and I think it was an employer) or even in the parking lot (one woman last time).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 2, 2020)

My family is getting on my case for things I can't do. Also, they're a nightmare when we have family time since our personalities don't mix all too well. Can't wait to move out and get that nice silence.


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 2, 2020)

My work is scheduling 11 hour shifts this week which is way too much for me. I get tired enough after the normal 8 hour shift. Going to be miserable.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 2, 2020)

Welp I was looking forward to a 3 day weekend but now it turns out my dad once again took the same day off. Completely just killed any excitement that I had for it. I hate when the whole family is home. There's so much noise and it's just not that relaxing. I know he works hard but I only get 10 days off the whole year compared to the weeks he gets off. This sucks so bad... there's not a lot of opportunities to take days off with the stress wave that's coming my way later this month. Curse my damn luck. This night has already sucked enough.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 2, 2020)

How am I so unbelievably stupid? I want to drop this class, it's not my thing at all and I have the option to opt out, but nooo "yOu'Re SmaRt jUst GoTtA pAy atTetNtIon." No no no nono I'm not and I'm fine with that
Hhhhhh anyways


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2020)

Hoooooooooo boy, I am so tired.  I should go to sleep right now, but there’s a couple things I want to do before I go to sleep.  I missed my medicine last night though so my head hurts.  

I know this is not really a bother compared to everything else here, but I still thought I would mention it.


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Ear... health... discussion?



I ****ed up my ear and have now been in pain since yesterday morning. Since we're in "lockdown light" again and doctor's appointments can take ages to get it really is up to chance how long I'm gonna have to wait to get this fixed. Then again, even if I did get one today - my mother tells me I should tell them it's an "emergency" just because of the pain - I... do NOT want to go. I hate doctors and I hate being there by myself, I avoid going to one like the pest (and it's catching up to me). All I can hope is that it doesn't turn into ear surgery number 3. Come 2025 I don't think I'm gonna have any hearing left lmao


----------



## Mikaiah (Nov 3, 2020)

me last night, looking at my homework: "oh, that's not that bad, it's just tanks in series right?"
me, tonight: "****, it's bidirectional."


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 3, 2020)

Been getting actually screamed at all night on Xbox by random dudes on mics in solo queue who don't even know how to play Apex  We're talking about the BASIC rules here. Not to mention, I carried the team for both of those squads while they were Shadows lol... Step aside.

In general also, I feel like people (for the most part) are getting more and more hostile and I'm just beyond tired at this point, man. No one gets along anymore.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 3, 2020)

I would not recommend Campbell's Chunky Chipotle chicken and corn chowder. It's like an overly spiced, watery nacho cheese dip with chicken, beans and some mushy veggies.



sheilaa said:


> look dude, if you're gonna pull this **** i'mma block you jesus


I'll be better.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 3, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Same here  I feel like I waste away my days off work doing stuff that I feel no enjoyment in. I don't even feel any enjoyment in gaming anymore, unless my brother is here to play with me. After university finished I wanted to get back into arts and crafts, but my creativity and inspiration switched off immediately after my finals finished. I just feel so empty and numb. Maybe I just have to force myself to do something...
> 
> --
> 
> The recruitment company seemed really good, and they seemed really willing to help me which is good. But it's temporary work, so the rosters are done on short notice, but you're pretty much guaranteed work except over the Christmas period. But I have to resign from my current job first...and uhhhh I didn't think it would be this hard. Yesterday I was thinking about how emotional I'd be and weird it would be, but today my brain has done the thing where it just switches off all emotion and ability to care. But I'm still nervous as hell to hand in my notice ;-; I don't want to walk in where everyone will see, because they'll question me and I'm not ready to answer them lol. I think I just need to admit to myself that I'll actually miss some of my coworkers so so much....


Yeah so I cried about leaving lmao...at least that's out of the way, letting one emotional buildup go. I handed in my resignation, my manager was real nice about it, everything is p much sorted.

you know what brain, you need to calm the **** down and stop overthinking!!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 3, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Been getting actually screamed at all night on Xbox by random dudes on mics in solo queue who don't even know how to play Apex  We're talking about the BASIC rules here. Not to mention, I carried the team for both of those squads while they were Shadows lol... Step aside.
> 
> In general also, I feel like people (for the most part) are getting more and more hostile and I'm just beyond tired at this point, man. No one gets along anymore.



I know what you mean. I used to play Overwatch. I admit I snapped at someone once on the mic who was spamming nice job emote i know to be sarcastic since we all lost. I was trying my hardest and to work with everyone even if I was always the only person defending the base, and I really did not appreciate the attitude or hostility even towards the players that were trying. :/ It has been awhile since I last had a ps4 subscription and tried ranking, but I can imagine it being worse.

Nm about my worry. It was silly lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I would not recommend Campbell's Chunky Chipotle chicken and corn chowder. It's like an overly spiced, watery nacho cheese dip with chicken, beans and some mushy veggies.
> 
> 
> I'll be better.


It's not for you, just this annoying person in an MMORPG I play, sorry if it came off wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

also yeah update i blocked that random dude on discord, i honestly don't know if he was dumb af for real or just... weird in general. oh well all good. c:

also ugh goddamn dumb VAT on like in game purchases


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 3, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Been getting actually screamed at all night on Xbox by random dudes on mics in solo queue who don't even know how to play Apex  We're talking about the BASIC rules here. Not to mention, I carried the team for both of those squads while they were Shadows lol... Step aside.
> 
> In general also, I feel like people (for the most part) are getting more and more hostile and I'm just beyond tired at this point, man. No one gets along anymore.



My personal favorite course of action with those types of people is to start replying with totally absurd and unrelated things. Pointless animal facts are my favorite, though I like to throw in the occasional weird question too. (ex. "Do you think crabs dream?")

The best part about this strat is that if there are other non-toxic people on the team they might join in or just get a laugh out of it.

I've personally gotten used to what a cesspit online multiplayer games tend to be, but I honestly just recommend muting or blocking anyone being rude if it starts bothering you. It might hinder communication with your team but in the end games are about having fun and I feel a potential loss where you still had fun is a lot better than a win where you didn't.​


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2020)

I’m already planning on leaving this site, but it’s not because of how harsh the site staff have gotten, but I do feel that the staff has gotten harsher ever since ACNH’s release.

I’m not gonna talk about yesterday’s incident since I knew whatever I did was wrong, but this year (prior to the incident), they made several questionable decisions that I didn’t approve of. Ever since the Blog Tree was down, the only place I can talk about stuff I normally post there is Brewster’s and the Basement, only to realize that I can’t even talk about some of that stuff anymore on these boards. It’s like freedom has been taken away. Have they gotten harsher because the community has grown compared to late 2016 to 2019, or is it because some of the stuff I did that they didn’t like has happened too many times, and they have been too lenient in the past?

As for why I’m leaving, I’m trying to break the habit of staying on forums. I’ve been too addicted to it. Additionally, I know that this site isn’t going to last forever. What if ACNH is the last AC game? What if the administrator quits and there’s nobody else willing to fill in his shoes? If this site dies, and I have not changed my habits, it will be hard to adapt. The reason why I’m still here is because I still have other things to go (buying mythical Pokémon, publishing my dream town, selling a collectible when it becomes tradable). I also want to participate in one more site event. But when I’m all done with that, I’ll be done with this site.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> _Something goes wrong at work literally one time._
> Company: Hi, what can we do to prevent this going forward?
> 
> It happened... one time. If it keeps happening, then yes we should address the issue but mistakes WILL happen. Stop trying to make us come up with a new solution every time a tiny mistake happens.


bs like this is why people like me are so terrified of making even the smallest of mistakes. we have been conditioned to believe that we aren't allowed to be successful and make mistakes. it's really stupid but that's how it is.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020

also @Alolan_Apples have you considered using an outside blog site and linking it in your signature? that's what I do for my Dobutsu no Mori E+ blog. I think I use Blogspot. it's free and really easy to use.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bs like this is why people like me are so terrified of making even the smallest of mistakes. we have been conditioned to believe that we aren't allowed to be successful and make mistakes. it's really stupid but that's how it is.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020
> 
> also @Alolan_Apples have you considered using an outside blog site and linking it in your signature? that's what I do for my Dobutsu no Mori E+ blog. I think I use Blogspot. it's free and really easy to use.


I’m kinda thinking, if you want to continue communicating with me, you can do so through e-mail, which is what I did when I left TV.com.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2020)

OTHER SISTER..won't just use this stuff that she got 3 months ago. It's taking up space and she just leaves it there and not take care of it. She took the stuff out and the only thing she uses is the shirt! WHY!




yes l added the text there

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020



Neb said:


> My dog Tucker was bitten by an un-leashed Pitt Bull and died. The owner picked up his dog and drove away. On top of that one of my moms was injured in the attack. While two people came to help, the other 10 or so witnesses did nothing. The police are still looking for the culprit. My hatred for this town is even deeper than before.


My mom always walks far away from those dogs because most people have no control over them. Pitt Bulls are pretty strong and bossy.
But sorry to hear, must be a bad neighborhood then.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 3, 2020)

Something so simple as talking to someone can be such a distraction and waste of time. I'm annoyed yet surprised at myself for allowing a whole day to pass while not getting anything done besides chatting. This is why I prefer to be quiet. The whole day was totally pointless.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 3, 2020)

election day doomposting on twitter.........
i just want to LIVE


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2020)

Great, I’m at the one place where there’s the one person who is going to give me **** about my work.  These next couple days are going to be brutal.  Fml


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 3, 2020)

samsquared said:


> election day doomposting on twitter.........
> i just want to LIVE


Abandon Twitter. Best decision you'll ever make


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

Okay seems like I've gotten weird information here, if you can't have both at the same time. Hm.


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 3, 2020)

Do you ever just regret sent texts and feel like a huge jerk after?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Do you ever just regret sent texts and feel like a huge jerk after?


no but l know my mom does. So l kinda know how you feel.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020

It's sad that it's only 5 pm and it looks like 9 pm outside


----------



## Clock (Nov 3, 2020)

Not another group project for school....


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> It's not for you, just this annoying person in an MMORPG I play, sorry if it came off wrong.


I was kidding.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 3, 2020)

I have literally eaten so much that I’m about to be sick


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2020)

Ugh I'm so annoyed, UPS managed to lose literally the biggest package I had coming at the moment (it weighed like 22 lbs so I thought it was the one that would for sure not get lost LoL how do you lose something that big???) and now the thing is out of stock so I can't even order it again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 3, 2020)

why do I always say the stupidest **** lol
it's clouding my brain


----------



## petaI (Nov 3, 2020)

my boyfriend and i have been distant lately. he hasn't texted me at all the past few days. i texted him on halloween, and he left me on read. i was really looking forward to us spending some time together. i'm constantly pondering what i did wrong  i feel so hurt i miss him so bad.. 

granted, for the past month we've been having some communication issues. i have a hard time being open, he knows that. but i get little to no emotional support from him. i feel annoying, even though i'm probably not. i feel like he doesn't trust me. i feel like he hates me. i've been overthinking so much. i just want to talk to him and be happy again. i need to say something but i can't bc i don't know what to say, how to say it, when to say it. i don't even know if he'll even listen to me. this hurts so bad


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 3, 2020)

Zane said:


> Ugh I'm so annoyed, UPS managed to lose literally the biggest package I had coming at the moment (it weighed like 22 lbs so I thought it was the one that would for sure not get lost LoL how do you lose something that big???) and now the thing is out of stock so I can't even order it again.


Can I ask what it was?


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Can I ask what it was?



Oh a piece of exercise equipment. I have something for cardio but I’m distressed by how weak my core is


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 3, 2020)

Zane said:


> Oh a piece of exercise equipment. I have something for cardio but I’m distressed by how weak my core is


Gotta blast that core.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 4, 2020)

Does anyone else feel like they’re not supposed to exist?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I was kidding.


That was.. uh pretty bad joke considering how Bothering threads have gone in the past. I'd never post about someone here due to the OP.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2020)

so tired today 

also anxious to see the election results. my friend has been watching it since last night and it seems like Biden is in the lead, here's hoping it doesn't flip or smth.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so tired today
> 
> also anxious to see the election results. my friend has been watching it since last night and it seems like Biden is in the lead, here's hoping it doesn't flip or smth.


same, those states left better voted for biden

also didn't sleep well either bleagaghafds


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2020)

Senketsu said:


> my boyfriend and i have been distant lately. he hasn't texted me at all the past few days. i texted him on halloween, and he left me on read. i was really looking forward to us spending some time together. i'm constantly pondering what i did wrong  i feel so hurt i miss him so bad..
> 
> granted, for the past month we've been having some communication issues. i have a hard time being open, he knows that. but i get little to no emotional support from him. i feel annoying, even though i'm probably not. i feel like he doesn't trust me. i feel like he hates me. i've been overthinking so much. i just want to talk to him and be happy again. i need to say something but i can't bc i don't know what to say, how to say it, when to say it. i don't even know if he'll even listen to me. this hurts so bad


If this is an on-going issue then it sounds like you may simply be incompatible with each other. If you're not well-suited to someone then the relationship is bound to fail no matter how hard you both try to make it work.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2020)

I get to have another stupid COVID test done today yay. it isn't too bad except the last time they did the test on me hurt a lot more than the first time, and it legitimately felt like they were scraping around in there with a pocket knife or smth.

I wish this virus would go away. I'm an introvert and I hate the fact that I can't go to any events or anything. I can't imagine how others must feel, who actually love getting involved in the community a lot. it really sucks.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 4, 2020)

I can’t think about my upcoming birthday without crying. I _realllllly_ don’t want to keep getting older and having nothing to show for it. I hate being stuck in this cycle of self-destruction I’ve trapped myself in.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 4, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Does anyone else feel like they’re not supposed to exist?





Spoiler: Mood killer



Sometimes I feel I don't deserve to be alive (and a few other feelings I'd rather not talk about). I'm not sure if it's the same, but I'm already here, so I might as well try to press forward for the sake of dodging my worst fear another day longer.



Right now I'm nervous about the election results. I have a feeling there's going to be foul play involved and another 4 years of regressive hell with Trump, possibly more.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes, I can possibly take a job if someone would offer me it, the thing that goddamn twerp job agency doesn't get it that it'd would need to be adjusted due to my ASD/Asperger. Might be tiny details to most people but it would be crucial for me cause I depend on those details if I could take a job or not. Also that's the reason why they supposedly got this help program they offered and why my income would come from another place at first. Sweet jesus you could tell you basically only need a ph. d in like literature to work there lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yes, I can possibly take a job if someone would offer me it, the thing that goddamn twerp job agency doesn't get it that it'd would need to be adjusted due to my ASD/Asperger. Might be tiny details to most people but it would be crucial for me cause I depend on those details if I could take a job or not. Also that's the reason why they supposedly got this help program they offered and why my income would come from another place at first. Sweet jesus you could tell you basically only need a ph. d in like literature to work there lol.


Idk how it is in Sweden but here in the US all businesses with a certain number of employees are required by law to make reasonable accommodations for people with physical/mental "disabilities." if theyre not willing to make accomodations for Aspergers/ASD then that's just not right.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't know if it's normal for businesses to ghost you after saying they want to set up a second interview, but calling back to find out they've already hired someone else really stung. I didn't realize that I was such a bad option that I wasn't even worthy of being notified.. I guess that's just how it goes, but I'm feeling pretty low now. I graduate in a month. I don't want to be jobless.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk how it is in Sweden but here in the US all businesses with a certain number of employees are required by law to make reasonable accommodations for people with physical/mental "disabilities." if theyre not willing to make accomodations for Aspergers/ASD then that's just not right.


I don't think it is here sadly, especially high-functioning Asperger  is treated by such authorities very bad and the only thing they do is like, offer help and can get in contact with places that could make those adjustments or those that take care of such employees, if you get my point.

Just because I don't have anything by looks doesn't mean I function normally.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I don't think it is here sadly, especially high-functioning Asperger  is treated by such authorities very bad and the only thing they do is like, offer help and can get in contact with places that could make those adjustments or those that take care of such employees, if you get my point.
> 
> Just because I don't have anything by looks doesn't mean I function normally.


that's really unfortunate. is there a way to get in touch with a counselor/therapist and have them help you propose accomodations?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 4, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I don't know if it's normal for businesses to ghost you after saying they want to set up a second interview, but calling back to find out they've already hired someone else really stung. I didn't realize that I was such a bad option that I wasn't even worthy of being notified.. I guess that's just how it goes, but I'm feeling pretty low now. I graduate in a month. I don't want to be jobless.



I wouldn't take it personally. Lots of companies are flakes with the hiring process. When I was searching I felt good about most interviews and then heard nothing back. It took months for me to find something (granted I had no experience prior). Just keep your head held up high and keep looking! A door will open itself eventually.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> that's really unfortunate. is there a way to get in touch with a counselor/therapist and have them help you propose accomodations?


Yeah, I think you're entitled to help by law but it's not all workplaces that care sadly, or you need those special jobs :/

And yes, I got advised to this place that help people with diagnoses like mine and more so actually gonna see them on Friday 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020



DarkDesertFox said:


> I wouldn't take it personally. Lots of companies are flakes with the hiring process. When I was searching I felt good about most interviews and then heard nothing back. It took months for me to find something (granted I had no experience prior). Just keep your head held up high and keep looking! A door will open itself eventually.


Yes, can confirm. Both me and my mom have applied for tons of work and yeah either they send out this "no thank you" default stuff or they don't care unless they would actually be interested lol.


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 4, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Does anyone else feel like they’re not supposed to exist?


Agreed. Not a good day/time to be alive right now.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I wouldn't take it personally. Lots of companies are flakes with the hiring process. When I was searching I felt good about most interviews and then heard nothing back. It took months for me to find something (granted I had no experience prior). Just keep your head held up high and keep looking! A door will open itself eventually.



Thanks


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2020)

I feel like I'm getting sick.
But considering the past several days, that's probably just a sign I've gotten my eye infected...


----------



## oak (Nov 4, 2020)

Spoiler: TW: Graphic description of an animal being killed.



I saw one of the neighborhood cats tried to cross the busy street next to us and got hit by a car    I wanted to get out of my car and check but the cat was absolutely obliterated. The only thing intact were 1 front & 1 back leg  that's gonna be glued into my mind now.


*A trigger warning was added, sorry y'all I thought I kept it tame*


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 4, 2020)

Sometimes it would be great to know people’s true intentions...


----------



## pochy (Nov 4, 2020)

i hate relationships. the whole kissy touchy thing is so revolting to me, but whenever someone confesses, i just give in and say yes because they keep saying they're not happy with my answer. (i just tell them i don't wanna be in a relationship, then they tell me they're not satisfied with that and that we couldn't be friends after this  ) i hate losing what little friends i have. why aren't people satisfied enough with my friendship, i keep losing friends


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 4, 2020)

pochy said:


> i hate relationships. the whole kissy touchy thing is so revolting to me, but whenever someone confesses, i just give in and say yes because they keep saying they're not happy with my answer. (i just tell them i don't wanna be in a relationship, then they tell me they're not satisfied with that and that we couldn't be friends after this  ) i hate losing what little friends i have. why aren't people satisfied enough with my friendship, i keep losing friends


Sorry this keeps happening to you. :/ Regardless those people are taking advantage of you, and if they threaten to not be your friend anymore because you won't date them they were never a very good friend to you anyway. I think it's fine to distance yourself from a friend you have unrequited feelings for to keep things from being awkward/try to get over your feelings, but holding them emotionally hostage the way these people are doing you is awful.


----------



## pochy (Nov 4, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Sorry this keeps happening to you. :/ Regardless those people are taking advantage of you, and if they threaten to not be your friend anymore because you won't date them they were never a very good friend to you anyway. I think it's fine to distance yourself from a friend you have unrequited feelings for to keep things from being awkward/try to get over your feelings, but holding them emotionally hostage the way these people are doing you is awful.


thanks for your reply, yes, that's exactly what i did in my last "relationship", i ended up ghosting him after i felt too uncomfortable after he kissed me without me wanting to it always feels terrible to distance, but i don't know any other way to do it other than telling him upfront and hurting his feelings (what makes it worse is this would be his first relationship)
i never saw it that way that they're taking advantage, but now that you say it, i think you might be right. he didn't really let me have an other option. thanks for opening my eyes on this, i'll try to avoid him and distance myself


----------



## oak (Nov 4, 2020)

oak said:


> I just realized all my warnings on here expired and I feel like a free man lmao. Feels like a weight lifted off my chest no matter how lame that sounds.


Ok so I jinxed myself cause right after this I got 2 warnings in 3 days lmao. Luckily they were just reminders rather then actual infractions again. 

I promise I'm not bad okay y'all lmao. I just need to think better before I post a lil bit


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 4, 2020)

pochy said:


> thanks for your reply, yes, that's exactly what i did in my last "relationship", i ended up ghosting him after i felt too uncomfortable after he kissed me without me wanting to it always feels terrible to distance, but i don't know any other way to do it other than telling him upfront and hurting his feelings (what makes it worse is this would be his first relationship)
> i never saw it that way that they're taking advantage, but now that you say it, i think you might be right. he didn't really let me have an other option. thanks for opening my eyes on this, i'll try to avoid him and distance myself


Good luck! I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2020)

The funny thing is, I have so many bothers, some already mentioned here and that have gone untreated for awhile, that I ignore them completely and pretend they don’t exist.  Every next day that comes makes me want to barf more and more.  Don’t understand why so many efforts for good things have to be in vain.


----------



## Clock (Nov 4, 2020)

Why do my thoughts make me question my existence


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 4, 2020)

i'm procrastinating by typing on this forum, and there are delicious fries waiting for me in the fryer. I really need to finish my homework, but i'm obviously not doing a very good job at getting it done.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 4, 2020)

I’m tired of being busy all of the time. I wish I had a day to myself once in awhile to just do nothing at all.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm procrastinating by typing on this forum, and there are delicious fries waiting for me in the fryer. I really need to finish my homework, but i'm obviously not doing a very good job at getting it done.



Procrastinating team mate, let's start one on here lmfao. Also you tellin' me you got a deep fryer in your house like goddamn


----------



## Clock (Nov 4, 2020)

Nvm, wanted to vent for a few seconds


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 4, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I’m tired of being busy all of the time. I wish I had a day to myself once in awhile to just do nothing at all.


oh wow i really felt this.
i cant rest without getting anxiety every time because it feels like a sin settling down for even just a moment when i know i still have a ton of stuff to do. well uhhfhdjjrksjd it's not like i didnt sign up for post grad but it's whatever at this point


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2020)

so my heart is in an emotionally distraught place right now. my parents have offered to give me the master bedroom and allow me to love there rent free while I work and save up money so I can eventually get a house, which honestly sounds really great. but the problem is.... I would still have to live with them. in their disgusting house. with all the loud noises and yelling and constant swearing and heartlesness. I don't want to live there anymore. i hate it at home. it's really sad to say that but I'm dead serious.


I wish I could just run away and never return.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 4, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Procrastinating team mate, let's start one on here lmfao. Also you tellin' me you got a deep fryer in your house like goddamn


lol no, it's just an air fryer. But a deep fryer would be really cool and i want one-


----------



## oak (Nov 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so my heart is in an emotionally distraught place right now. my parents have offered to give me the master bedroom and allow me to love there rent free while I work and save up money so I can eventually get a house, which honestly sounds really great. but the problem is.... I would still have to live with them. in their disgusting house. with all the loud noises and yelling and constant swearing and heartlesness. I don't want to live there anymore. i hate it at home. it's really sad to say that but I'm dead serious.
> 
> 
> I wish I could just run away and never return.


That sounds like a hard decision especially if you're still in school. Even if you did move out and it became too much, it seems like your parents would welcome you back. You might really need to take that chance if the environment at your parents place is so bad. Of course the decision is up to you though. I hope the answer becomes clear soon.


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2020)

I want a cobweb egg


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

Just general sadness. Also my birthday is coming up this weekend which is making me feel extra depressed


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 5, 2020)

Not a big deal but....

I had a dream I found a Static plush at a thrift store and I wanted it soooo bad. I sub-consciously knew I was dreaming so I tried to keep myself asleep then my alarm woke me up  I have dreams like this all the time where I find something cool only to wake up and find out it isn't real


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Not a big deal but....
> 
> I had a dream I found a Static plush at a thrift store and I wanted it soooo bad. I sub-consciously knew I was dreaming so I tried to keep myself asleep then my alarm woke me up  I have dreams like this all the time where I find something cool only to wake up and find out it isn't real


I have dreams like this all the time too... Usually also about thrift stores.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 5, 2020)

I just want to melt into a puddle until every problem magically fixes itself.
I don't want to sound edgy, really, but so many things would be better off without me lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 5, 2020)

Sad and conflicted over something I can’t even talk about on here.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m sad about something. Can’t talk about it though. 

Also a little upset I lost tbt editing my journal post. I never checked because the pinned post said it was fixed, but i just noticed in my transactions that I lost 15 tbt from editing it. I made a thread in contact the staff, so I’m hoping it will be fixed.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2020)

someone sell me a star wand gdi lol...

also i love how job agency baited themselves so hard lmfao


----------



## xara (Nov 5, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Sad and conflicted over something I can’t even talk about on here.



hope you’re okay. if you need anyone to talk  to, ever, i’m here for you


Dunquixote said:


> I’m sad about something. Can’t talk about it though.
> 
> Also a little upset I lost tbt editing my journal post. I never checked because the pinned post said it was fixed, but i just noticed in my transactions that I lost 15 tbt from editing it. I made a thread in contact the staff, so I’m hoping it will be fixed.



awe no! i hope you’re okay; i’m here if you need someone to talk to i definitely understand about the editing part; i’ve had that happen to me a few times, too, and it’s definitely not very sexy ;c;


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 5, 2020)

I impulsively bought Turok today as it was $10 on eshop. I thought why the heck not, Turok was so fun when I played it as a kid.

I then realized after purchasing that I used to play Turok _Evolution_ on PS2, not the original Turok. I was so confused why the graphics and story were so off from what I remembered.

Well, there goes $10. Might as well ride along.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 5, 2020)

xara said:


> hope you’re okay. if you need anyone to talk  to, ever, i’m here for you
> 
> 
> awe no! i hope you’re okay; i’m here if you need someone to talk to i definitely understand about the editing part; i’ve had that happen to me a few times, too, and it’s definitely not very sexy ;c;



Thanks so much, @xara. I appreciate it; I hope you’re doing better. I’m alright, still sad but once i sleep I should be okay though i’m likely going to dwell on it some more since these kinds of things make me so sad .


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2020)

i'm glad flash is ending in 2020 because that ****ing thing sucks so hard lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2020)

So I checked Nintendo’s best selling games, and the current update is...disappointing and not exciting. Reasons:

1. Super Mario 3D All-Stars wasn’t listed.
2. Animal Crossing: New Horizons broke the 26 million threshold, but it’s still not the top selling game (or even the top selling game with Animal Crossing characters).
3. Pokémon Sword/Shield is still shy from breaking the 20 million threshold.

The only thing that got me interested was that the Switch outsold the original NES. I have to wait another three months.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

really aggravated because everywhere on Facebook people are like "oh my god Biden is gonna DESTROY this country" and "Biden wants to re-write the constitution" like no he doesn't. jfc y'all need to chill the **** out, it's not the end of the world.

fb really is just a cesspool of right wing bias and I'm honestly getting tired of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> really aggravated because everywhere on Facebook people are like "oh my god Biden is gonna DESTROY this country" and "Biden wants to re-write the constitution" like no he doesn't. jfc y'all need to chill the **** out, it's not the end of the world.
> 
> fb really is just a cesspool of right wing bias and I'm honestly getting tired of it.


I advise staying away from that and/or twitter as for now.

Also yeah Biden better win this, I can't another 4 years with that honking dump of a clown.


----------



## Plume (Nov 5, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> really aggravated because everywhere on Facebook people are like "oh my god Biden is gonna DESTROY this country" and "Biden wants to re-write the constitution" like no he doesn't. jfc y'all need to chill the **** out, it's not the end of the world.
> 
> fb really is just a cesspool of right wing bias and I'm honestly getting tired of it.


My family requested I make a fb when I moved a few states away, since we rarely meet irl. The problem is that when I see the political crap they post on fb it makes me dread spending time with them.

A lot of people my parent's and grandparent's age seem to be unable to tell what is real and what is fake on the internet. People who used to be politically decent are being radicalized through Facebook.


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm really nervous about starting my new job later tonight! 

Also my country is going into another lockdown, that's bothering me too. I haven't seen my friends since summer, I can't see extended family anymore, and I can't do any of the things I was hoping to get done before Christmas. I just really hope this is all sorted out before I go to university next year


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 5, 2020)

this isn’t a big deal. happy about my friend getting staff favorite from the haunted mansion ; I seriously love his designs. I’m a little sad that i didn’t get it. I hope my description didn’t mess it up :/. i am glad that i gave a nice exterior to my house now though  and I had a lot of fun too. At least it wasn’t an animated black cat collectible though; that probably would have made me cry since I love cats so much lol.  I guess this tells me I still need to get more creative and better at designing. I would’ve liked the scroll though since I love historical/ancient looking artifacts as a history enthusiast. Ah well.


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

I force myself to go outside my house bc otherwise I’ll just be in bed depressed all day. But I always find myself ending up drinking alcohol and I wonder if I’m just harming myself even more?


----------



## Romaki (Nov 5, 2020)

I have to wake up in less than 10 hours but I'm not willing to go to bed in a timely manner.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 5, 2020)

my lil brother travelled to a college town to go partying with friends.. now he likely has covid .-. bro why

edit: i've called him, and he's feeling sick but is doing okay (mostly bored with self-quarantine) thanks for the love <3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> my lil brother travelled to a college town to go partying with friends.. now he likely has covid .-. bro why


...wow really.. D: im sorry 

also ugh while i'm glad that i've a meeting tomorrow cause hopefully it can get me closer to stuff i just wanna ...like not apply for job. sure i can apply for them but, probably not gonna be able to take em, anyway.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 5, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> my lil brother travelled to a college town to go partying with friends.. now he likely has covid .-. bro why



Aw i’m really sorry to hear that.  Sending wishes your way hoping he gets well soon or doesn’t get it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020

I’m bothered that there are people voting for a guy that allowed kids to die in cages and to be separated from their family, not to mention a traitor and blatant racist. He shouldn’t have this many votes. it disgusts me and really disappoints me; I thought people knew better than this.

Minor “bother”: I’m worried about my last journal entry being all over the place; I wonder if it was a mistake to turn it into a little story and to add my sign in the beginning to explain the references.. I am unsure how my other entries are now going to look. I want to make my journal and style consistent and organized if possible. I had fun making the entry but I think my other entries were better. But still too early to know how I want to keep any further entries I make.

Minor bother: My mom keeps giving or “lending” my stuff to my nieces without asking me first. Her excuse is that I’m not using it. It would still be nice if you asked me and let me keep it. it drives my anxiety crazy. i know i am being selfish but i’d like to have a say. it’s like my sister selling all my games all over again. except i had a say and she didn’t listen.  i grt upset and my dad goes ballistic. also mind your own business; I can hear you ask what my problem is from my room. i’m sick of this and want to take my stuff and leave but i can’t. I have severe anxiety and ocd so i admit i get extremely possessive about my stuff even if I’m not using it. i am not proud of it; i wish i could throw out this part of me along with my other deficiencies and illnesses.

Annoyance: Would love to be able to eat in thr kitchen sometimes without my dad out there watching tv or deciding to when I’m eating. you have a room with a tv. watch in in there. not bring on good terms with my dad is just draining me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 5, 2020)

I wish people would stop PMing me about collectibles. I bought them for a specific reason, to keep for myself. Anything that I buy I don't have extra of I'm keeping. Plus, I once put it in my signature bolded that I don't want to sell any of my collectibles, but it surely didn't work they just kept bugging me. Now whenever this happens I immediately leave the conversation without any future messages.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2020)

Ugh, what's WRONG with me? Can't I just get my goddamn **** together or WHAT?

... I need another fix. Hold on, I'm gettin' myself a fresh cup of instant coffee. Pray to God I don't get diarrhea or something...


----------



## Clock (Nov 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 5, 2020)

anyone else's mom go into their room just to talk **** about you and mock you?

just mine?

oh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> anyone else's mom go into their room just to talk **** about you and mock you?
> 
> just mine?
> 
> oh


yes but replace "mom" with "dad"


so I have to do a test for jazz history, rewrite my debate statement for history, and I'm expected to memorize a bunch of text for my german class for tomorrow. I swear to god this school is absolutely relentless. I can't even give myself some proper care and free time without being bombarded with hours of work (not to mention I have executive dysfunction which doesn't help at all).

oh and I also somehow forgot to go to work today??? i don't even ****ing know anymore.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020



Paperboy012305 said:


> I wish people would stop PMing me about collectibles. I bought them for a specific reason, to keep for myself. Anything that I buy I don't have extra of I'm keeping. Plus, I once put it in my signature bolded that I don't want to sell any of my collectibles, but it surely didn't work they just kept bugging me. Now whenever this happens I immediately leave the conversation without any future messages.


yeah I get a lot of ppl asking me for my aurora egg, even though I don't have any intention of selling it. I just kindly reject and wish them luck on their hunt. part of me feels bad for having to reject them cause I know what it feels like to be searching for a collectible and never finding it. but I really like this egg a lot so I could never part with it in good conscience.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 5, 2020)

feeling better about the things i posted earlier except about the election. first thanks for anyone who read that and sorry for being annoying. ><

now i am just completely drained and am bothered with how wonky my mood is today. i still am sad about something, but no regrets since i wanted to help by listening. can’t go into further detail than that.

minor issue/ not really a bother but not sure where else to post: I’ve been contemplating opening my villager amiibo since we can’t order posters we didn’t scan. it’s the japanese one, so i am wondering if it is still considered a collectible or not worth keeping in the case. then again it’d look funny since all my other ones except a dupe is in one if there wasn’t the pandemic, I’d ask a friend to let me scan theirs. I just want to be able to order it for people if they want it or if i want more for myself.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 5, 2020)

My stupid self traced my drawings for my final project without remembering that sharpie bleeds through paper.
It has to be in a book-type thingy. How fun ;v;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 5, 2020)

My palate has gone pallid predicting my pantry's paltry pickings.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 5, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so my heart is in an emotionally distraught place right now. my parents have offered to give me the master bedroom and allow me to love there rent free while I work and save up money so I can eventually get a house, which honestly sounds really great. but the problem is.... I would still have to live with them. in their disgusting house. with all the loud noises and yelling and constant swearing and heartlesness. I don't want to live there anymore. i hate it at home. it's really sad to say that but I'm dead serious.
> 
> 
> I wish I could just run away and never return.


I feel this. I've got it pretty good with my parents, as I'm living rent-free right now. They're fairly supportive and living, but god they drive me insane sometimes. I want to move out, but then I also think renting/flatting is going to be the expensive option in the long term. The better option would be just to stay at home and save for a house but ehhhh how much longer can I stand that???


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> My palate has gone pallid predicting my pantry's paltry pickings.



perhaps pizza will pique a penchant


----------



## Dim (Nov 6, 2020)

.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 6, 2020)

Kane said:


> I hate my brothers. I hate them with every fiber of my being.


Did something bad happen?


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 6, 2020)

Hyper “woke” performative activists on twitter tick me off as a non-white East Asian person. 

I’m just going to say that calling someone a psychopath for trying to attempt something and then telling them to kill themselves because they’re “capitalizing off of depression and parasocial relationships” is a horrible way to criticize someone. There’s a line between actual constructive criticism  and outright hurtful comments wtf. Not to mention the gaslighting too.

Literally the one time I decided to peek in on twitter just to see how things are and read one thread and I’m already losing more faith in humanity. It’s disgusting that people like that exist. I should just blacklist twitter on my laptop already.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 6, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Aw i’m really sorry to hear that.  Sending wishes your way hoping he gets well soon or doesn’t get it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020
> 
> ...



I know I am replying late to this, but just wanted to pop in because I’ve been a bit mia on here lately because I was too stressed about the election. Totally agree with your sentiments, btw. So upsetting that at this point that it isn’t even surprising that people will vote for everything you describe seemingly out of spite and malice.

mob a happier note, missed so many people from here and you were one of them. This is a great little community! It is nice to be able to find these small joys amid all the upsetting things this year. You bring good to this world, I can tell, and it’s an important thing!

also wanted to say, I love your latest journal entries. I actually wanted to comment, but held off because I didn’t want to break up your great storytelling and images and artistic descriptions.
I’m trying to motivate myself to get back to updating my island journal into something more fun, and I definitely understand the anxiety. It’s great because it is so wide open, but also daunting for that reason.

i have what my doctor referred to as ‘ocd traits’ and i too have extreme attachment to my possessions. Especially during times of stress! And it is so invalidating when people treat it like some silly or selfish thing (or make a joke about ocd = neat freak so you must not really have it).  It’s harmless and in fact even if it was harmless people are allowed to set their own boundaries and expect that to be respected.  Sorry about your parent troubles, and that they aren’t respecting your needs and challenges.

glad you are feeling better! I can’t offer much good advice on the amiibo front. But I would say that unless it is worth a lot of money in ‘mint’ condition, I would lean toward using it in a way that brings you happiness -for you that seems to be helping others with things like your poster project - then I would do that. What villager is it?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020

I’m feeling anxious because I have to do some personal boundary setting in different areas of my life...and I hate doing it it makes me super anxious...but I know it’s better to just confront things head on rather than avoid the problem or get passive aggressive (or just passive).


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 6, 2020)

My hands are so insanely dry from washing them so much and the weather starting to cool down. I've had dry skin before this time of year, but this is a new level of dry.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 6, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I know I am replying late to this, but just wanted to pop in because I’ve been a bit mia on here lately because I was too stressed about the election. Totally agree with your sentiments, btw. So upsetting that at this point that it isn’t even surprising that people will vote for everything you describe seemingly out of spite and malice.
> 
> mob a happier note, missed so many people from here and you were one of them. This is a great little community! It is nice to be able to find these small joys amid all the upsetting things this year. You bring good to this world, I can tell, and it’s an important thing!
> 
> ...



Hey! I’ve been wondering how you’ve been doing and have thinking about writing on your wall soo. ^,^ Shucks. Thanks so much . You are so sweet and way too kind to me; still that helps lifts my spirits even more .

Aw geez. Thanks ^.^. I have been unsure about my entries so far and whether I like the organization or format (especially since I keep using the same background; it’s a bit embarrassing though for now it doesn’t matter since it makes sense for the journal pages to look the same). I appreciate the feedback and consideration ^.^; i don’t mind comments but do what you feel most comfortable with. . Exactly ^.^. I hope you find something that would make your journal more fun for you.  

thanks!  I appreciate that you understand . I talked to my mom and worked things out with her. not much i can do about my dad who i am still mot talking to ><.

It’s the super smash brothers Villager . 

I’m sorry to hear you are having anxiety . If you ever want to chat, my dms and wall is always open to you. I know anxiety is not fun and creates so much unwanted stress :/ and it’s not something with choose to have.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 6, 2020)

I keep feeling like I’m bothering my boyfriend whenever I message him, even though he tells me I’m not, which makes me think he’s just saying it to feel better, and then I feel worse, and I lie in bed at 2-3am crying because I feel like I’m wasting his time and I hate anxiety and I love him and I don’t know what to do


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 6, 2020)

Quit my new job after one shift. Feel terrible about it but it was pretty awful. I called up and quit because I didn't want to just leave them short since they booked me for a few other shifts I'm now not doing. Found out from one shift they expect you to work hours overtime and guilt you if you don't, then give you no breaks, plus you can't even choose which hours you work. 
ALSO they're not using masks despite the new COVID rules in our country, and one guy went into work before his mandatory quarantine was up because they asked him to. 

Anyway I just sent off my university applications to compensate for that failure so wish me luck!!   Hoping for a history degree!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> anyone else's mom go into their room just to talk **** about you and mock you?
> 
> just mine?
> 
> oh


both my parents kinda do if situations come up yeah

also if ppl dont get baited with 39k for a star wand idk what people want.. oh uh bff's sorry dont know any with star wands.. collectibles, nah i dont wanna invest too much in case i don't get anything


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2020)

i was trying to prallel park and it was going fine but instead of hitting the brake I hit the accelerator and backed right into the car behind me. luckily neither car was damaged at all, my car's back blinker popped out and the cloth cover up underneath the back fender is all crooked now. scared tf out of me though.

jesus **** maybe I just shouldn't drive.


edit: so the underside of my bumper is kinda scratched up and the other car was left completely unscathed, so I don't think I ran into them. rather, where I was parking there is this really big stone block (prob about a foot tall, two foot wide, a foot thick) and since I just thought about that I'm thinking that's what I ran into. my bumper needs fixed anyways (the clear coat is peeling off of it really bad), plus it's just a few small scratches on the underside of the bumper, so it's no big deal.

though I am upset about the cloth underneath the fender being all crooked. I'm afraid that the tire is rubbing up against it. I think I'll ride my bike to my class later and then after class I'll see if I can push it back into place. I would just tell my dad abt it but, as yall prob know, I'm terrified of my dad cause he has anger problems so I would rather not say anything to him.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2020)

Mom pitying herself and saying how people suffer in this life because they had to pay off their debts in their previous lives or some ****???? 

Yeah right, as if she's gonna help encourage me with my studies... she's barely got a hold on reality and her own life so why should she bother with mine jfc


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

can i just be inside binge watch this series like every day lol... it's getting so damn intenseand its awesome (sorry can't recap here cause it would go against rules..the themes are way over pg13 lol) man so good can they reprint the dvds POR FAVOR

also..someone sell me a star wand pls


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 6, 2020)

I have forgotten how to draw chins and it's driving me up the walls.​


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2020)

I cried earlier and I’m just generally not enjoying life right now.


----------



## Pop-tart (Nov 6, 2020)

My dad trying to steal money from my bf. Scum.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 6, 2020)

I swear whenever I think my mental state has gotten better, it drops even more than it had before.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 6, 2020)

My cat has a mammary tumor.  She's scheduled for surgery in a couple weeks but I'm honestly scared she might not wake up after going under because she's up there in age.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020



Midoriya said:


> I cried earlier and I’m just generally not enjoying life right now.


I'm sorry my dude. I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> My cat has a mammary tumor.  She's scheduled for surgery in a couple weeks but I'm honestly scared she might not wake up after going under because she's up there in age.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020
> 
> ...



Thank you, Lady Timpani.  I hope your cat makes it through her surgery.  Cats are such sweet animals and it makes me sad when they pass. </3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2020)

After being threatened with a ban if I continue to not follow staff instruction, I’m pretty much bothered by any moderation notice I receive now.


----------



## oak (Nov 6, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> After being threatened with a ban if I continue to not follow staff instruction, I’m pretty much bothered by any moderation notice I receive now.


Maybe you need to take a step away from politics, even for a month and let yourself breath. And I'm not saying that just because we disagree on about everything. This can't have a positive impact on your daily mood & mental health. Even I got a warning just replying to your post earlier this week about politics. Being banned is not a good feeling trust me so do yourself a favour and keep posting about pokemon & spongebob instead cause I like that side of you better.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2020)

oak said:


> Maybe you need to take a step away from politics, even for a month and let yourself breath. And I'm not saying that just because we disagree on about everything. This can't have a positive impact on your daily mood & mental health. Even I got a warning just replying to your post earlier this week about politics. Being banned is not a good feeling trust me so do yourself a favour and keep posting about pokemon & spongebob instead cause I like that side of you better.


Thanks for the advice. If you do want to hear some news related to that, Pokémon Sword/Shield is close to selling 20 million copies, and I’m currently feeding a gigantamax Lapras experience candies as part of my Pokémon project.


----------



## oak (Nov 6, 2020)

This guy at work doesn't want to put a mask on and the foreman was like "Isn't your last name ______? Isn't your whole family infected with covid right now?" And the man said YES. Stay the hell away from me mate. The foreman is starting to yell at him though and I am pleased.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 6, 2020)

I don’t care if you’re making valid points or not you’re being aggressive with me and telling me I’m saying things that I didn’t say. I’m no longer listening to you and it’s my right to yell at you and tell you to get out of my face.

Now I can’t do my homework because I can’t calm down. Can I just not feel good today in peace?


----------



## oak (Nov 6, 2020)

My trainer at work made a joke about my dad being a raging alcoholic and called him a dirty red Indian and a river rat. Right in the middle of training infront of my coworkers and they laughed. My dad has been a longshoreman for decades before me so he's made a reputation for himself over the years but our Native American bloodline has nothing to do with it.

I couldn't even think of a comeback so I was like "yup that's my family". Also side note my dad has been sober for years but it still hurt. I should have defended him better. I'm on my coffee break and now I have another half a shift to work with my trainer, sigh


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 6, 2020)

oak said:


> My trainer at work made a joke about my dad being a raging alcoholic and called him a dirty red Indian and a river rat. Right in the middle of training infront of my coworkers and they laughed. My dad has been a longshoreman for decades before me so he's made a reputation for himself over the years but our Native American bloodline has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I couldn't even think of a comeback so I was like "yup that's my family". Also side note my dad has been sober for years but it still hurt. I should have defended him better. I'm on my coffee break and now I have another half a shift to work with my trainer, sigh



I’m sorry that you’re dealing with more crap at work. If you ever want to talk, I’m here for you and my dms and wall are always open. it is disgusting how blatantly unaccepting and racist some people are. Hang in there :/. You are so much stronger than I am. You and your family deserve much better than what those people are giving you. :/


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 6, 2020)

hoping my cake comes out ok. its my first time making this kind


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 6, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Thanks for the advice. If you do want to hear some news related to that, Pokémon Sword/Shield is close to selling 20 million copies, and I’m currently feeding a gigantamax Lapras experience candies as part of my Pokémon project.


You have a pokemon project?


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 6, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> My cat has a mammary tumor.  She's scheduled for surgery in a couple weeks but I'm honestly scared she might not wake up after going under because she's up there in age.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020
> 
> ...



I’m am so sorry. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and your kitty. And sending you positive thoughts. I understand that fear since my cat is 20 and my other one is 18 and when one goes in deep sleep mode it scares me (i know that’s not exactly the same since yours is going through surgery ><).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 6, 2020)

Tape measure said i'm 5'1. It's hard to believe since last time I checked i'm very much below average for my age (4'11 as a 14yo), so now I have to wait around for my sister to see if it's actually correct since she is also 5'1.
really hoping I am 5'1 since i really want to get much taller.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You have a pokemon project?



A project for fun that is a lifetime goal. My plan is to train 36 regular Pokémon for storage in Pokémon HOME. I expect them to have 6 perfect IVs (or hyper-trained), level 100, two maxed out stats, and with moves and abilities that I think is the best for them (like Espeon having Magic Bounce or Ninetales having Freeze-Dry as a move).


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 7, 2020)

I really wish I could read other people’s intentions well.


----------



## oak (Nov 7, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m sorry that you’re dealing with more crap at work. If you ever want to talk, I’m here for you and my dms and wall are always open. it is disgusting how blatantly unaccepting and racist some people are. Hang in there :/. You are so much stronger than I am. You and your family deserve much better than what those people are giving you. :/


Thanks Dun, it's a hard workplace environment. I'll let you know if I ever need to talk and you can always message me too about anything. Me and my dad are really pale so it was an odd feeling having him insult my dad based on race, even if my dad is half Native american. I know others have it far worse when it comes to prejudice experiences though. My trainer said a lot of wild stuff tonight so I'm glad I didn't react.

Thanks for checking in though.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 7, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> A project for fun that is a lifetime goal. My plan is to train 36 regular Pokémon for storage in Pokémon HOME. I expect them to have 6 perfect IVs (or hyper-trained), level 100, two maxed out stats, and with moves and abilities that I think is the best for them (like Espeon having Magic Bounce or Ninetales having Freeze-Dry as a move).


I wonder if any of my breeding leftovers would meet your standards. I am a picky breeder, but I didn't take the time to chain breed the move belch onto Hydreigon.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 7, 2020)

Minor worry: Seeing that no web site has the welcome amiibos up for preordering and the other series are out of stock at gamestop, I’m getting worried about the availability of the ones I need. I would love it to be on Amazon. If i miss it, I am hoping someone will be willing to trade their WA dupes for the other series dupes I have.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 7, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Minor worry: Seeing that no web site has the welcome amiibos up for preordering and the other series are out of stock at gamestop, I’m getting worried about the availability of the ones I need. I would love it to be on Amazon. If i miss it, I am hoping someone will be willing to trade their WA dupes for the other series dupes I have.


Scalpers could have got them. I just saw a guy at a grocery store pick up like 5 $50 of those Marnie pokemon card/pin sets.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 7, 2020)

oak said:


> My trainer at work made a joke about my dad being a raging alcoholic and called him a dirty red Indian and a river rat. Right in the middle of training infront of my coworkers and they laughed. My dad has been a longshoreman for decades before me so he's made a reputation for himself over the years but our Native American bloodline has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I couldn't even think of a comeback so I was like "yup that's my family". Also side note my dad has been sober for years but it still hurt. I should have defended him better. I'm on my coffee break and now I have another half a shift to work with my trainer, sigh


That’s terrible. What do you even say in those situations? I probably would’ve just walked away too. I hope it upset him on the inside to see that he didn’t get to you like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

Tempted to actually yell straight out to this dip**** person answering my calls @ job agency if they really considered my Asperger prior to their crap with applying for 8 jobs a month. Sure I can do that but surely they gotta realize I can't take them and since they advised me to this place that helps people I'm really wondering if they go by law or not, for real.

(also sorry for ranting about this like every day but they are really getting on my nerves and being shady as ****)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2020)

I don’t understand how people can say that I’m smart.  I really think I’m stupid a lot of the time.  I also think I make a complete fool of myself a lot.  I really need to fact check things more and just... approach things differently.  I also didn’t get any sleep so there goes my stability in emotions as well.  

I just don’t really think I have what it takes to be successful...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I don’t understand how people can say that I’m smart.  I really think I’m stupid a lot of the time.  I also think I make a complete fool of myself a lot.  I really need to fact check things more and just... approach things differently.  I also didn’t get any sleep so there goes my stability in emotions as well.
> 
> I just don’t really think I have what it takes to be successful...


This, I hear this like all the time, mostly from older ladies just because I know some basic computer stuff... like they obviously don't grew up on that while I did but it's like... it's nothing "smart" about using various shortcuts and stuff. I think it's a typical Asperger thing though, people compliment us for the wrong things we deem obvious that we are capable of doing.


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 7, 2020)

Is it true did Johnny Depp really beat his wife? It’s just unbelievable I mean he’s a good actor


----------



## oak (Nov 7, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> That’s terrible. What do you even say in those situations? I probably would’ve just walked away too. I hope it upset him on the inside to see that he didn’t get to you like that.


That's just the way some old school longshoreman are with each other but that's not the way I want to be. Thanks for saying something though. I feel better now that it's a new day & my training is over.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 7, 2020)

I wish I didn’t wake up so much in the night. I would love to get a solid amount of sleep for once.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 7, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> Is it true did Johnny Depp really beat his wife? It’s just unbelievable I mean he’s a good actor



I just had to go look up the latest developments... It seems Depp lost a libel court case related to the abuse claims. But it seems there is a large public outcry against that result, with people saying that there exist "hours of tapes recording the abuse and over 40 witnesses" pointing to his wife as the abuser. 
Unfortunately I don't have the time right now to sift through evidence like that myself (if it's even publicly available) so those claims could just be fans blindly defending. I can't say one way or another.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 7, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m am so sorry. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and your kitty. And sending you positive thoughts. I understand that fear since my cat is 20 and my other one is 18 and when one goes in deep sleep mode it scares me (i know that’s not exactly the same since yours is going through surgery ><).





Midoriya said:


> Thank you, Lady Timpani.  I hope your cat makes it through her surgery.  Cats are such sweet animals and it makes me sad when they pass. </3


Thank you both so much for your kind words. I totally get what you mean, @Dunquixote-- sometimes when she's deep in sleep I'll watch her just to make sure she's still breathing. She's my baby and I know I'll be absolutely devastated when she does pass, but I know this surgery is worth it to help her get better.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 7, 2020)

there haven't been good movies on TV so far today

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2020



SmoochsPLH said:


> hoping my cake comes out ok. its my first time making this kind


what kind of cake?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 7, 2020)

Going to be taking a break from this site for awhile. The politics are becoming too much. Especially since only one side dominates with opinions. Not a healthy environment for discussion if you ask me.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Going to be taking a break from this site for awhile. The politics are becoming too much. Especially since only one side dominates with opinions. Not a healthy environment for discussion if you ask me.


So it would be better with people supporting Trump's cheetos-level opinions? Eh, well enjoy your time off I suppose.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Going to be taking a break from this site for awhile. The politics are becoming too much. Especially since only one side dominates with opinions. Not a healthy environment for discussion if you ask me.


I'd recommend simply not clicking on those threads. If off topic discussion of politics spills into other threads then you are welcome to report those posts to bring it to our attention.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2020)

MOM I HATE YOU


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 7, 2020)

exam stress is just through the ROOF at the moment.. normally mocks mean nothing much but with the risk of summer exams being entirely cancelled, there's a nice bit of added pressure there. combine that with the lack of knowledge from months off school and uh.. basically i'm screwed haha love that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 7, 2020)

holding a laugh when mom says "come outside from your room and spend time with people that love you" like no you don't


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 7, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Going to be taking a break from this site for awhile. The politics are becoming too much. Especially since only one side dominates with opinions. Not a healthy environment for discussion if you ask me.


Agreed. I think l might also leave and come back around the end of this November

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2020

but if l get a random reply on my threads then l must reply back to that

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I'd recommend simply not clicking on those threads. If off topic discussion of politics spills into other threads then you are welcome to report those posts to bring it to our attention.


I didn't know you were allowed to do that. But for me l'm just going to back away.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2020)

I can't focus on doing schoolwork.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 7, 2020)

Just before dinner, my dad was about to tell me about our neighbor's dog dying (even though by now he should know it upsets me hearing about any animal getting sick or dying) and was about to say, "you no longer have to worry about..." since I was always worried about the dog since he kept going in our yard to poop and it drove me crazy and whenever I got upset my dad would go ballistic and yell, "what does it matter to you? it's not like you clean it up!" My mom stopped him but it still bothered me.  Like, what is that supposed to mean? I know he was implying that I'd be happy that the dog is gone.  No.... 

Additionally he grabbed my mom's meal he ordered and put a bunch of soy sauce on it (we ordered takeout food) and when my mom told him that was hers and when she said she didn't want it now that he put sauce on part of her meal, he throws his hands in the air and huffs.  IF my mom and I were to do that with him, he'd go into a shouting match and ask us what the f is our problem.  When I tried to bring this up with my mom she is like it doesn't matter and don't bring it up.  For the thirty some years I've been in the house, that has always been her answer.  It really bothers me she just gives up like that; sure there is nothing you can do about his mental state. Still, it would've been nice if she stuck up for herself and for me when dad goes into one of his fits.  He has had them since I was little and have gotten worse over time.  This is why I don't feel comfortable around him.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2020)

I didn’t sleep well at all this past night and feel like crap.  Really need this next week to go better for me.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 7, 2020)

Tonight I was looking at a few of my old posts and DMs and around the internet and wow. I used to be so self-righteous and mean sometimes. 2014-2015 was a very formative period of my life wherein I definitely should not have had access to a keyboard. I was involved in so much drama and probably made some ppl feel so awful. And now I have no way to apologize to them. That's a very unfortunate feeling. And I can't feel right just playing it off like "haha I was such a cringey edgy kid!" because idk how much my words hurt or stuck with people.

I legitimately feel sorry that anyone had to interact with me during that period of my life. 

There's not much I can do now but strive to do right by other ppl and just be a good person in general. It still sucks to be reminded of what a jerk I used to be. Thankfully the worst of it was fairly brief. 

I could go into a longer rant about how for years I feel like I've tried to be a good person yet continuously make mistakes and fail to help others, or I feel like every time I feel I need to do something for myself I negatively impact the ppl I care about in a major way... But I don't feel like unpacking all of that here.


Anyway, uhh don't be mean to people. It's cool to be nice.


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2020)

vv


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2020)

Spoiler:  



I can't trust myself with pills, and I can't trust my family with them either. Been contemplating this for awhile. ****ing hell.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 7, 2020)

i made apple cake (its soooo good) but my intestines dont agree with it :c


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 7, 2020)

Kane said:


> I'm ****ing trash


I read that as Irish.


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I read that as Irish.


.....


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 7, 2020)

Kane said:


> .....


I'm so sorry you're not ok  I wish I could do something to help...I hope you feel better.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

having no motivation. Makes me feels lazy, but I have no energy for anything. Which is terrible for an adult


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 8, 2020)

Jessi said:


> having no motivation. Makes me feels lazy, but I have no energy for anything. Which is terrible for an adult



I am experiencing this. My motivation had been going downhill since high school. I went to counseling, tried different medicine, but nothing seems to help and it continues to get worse. i know it is part of having anxiety and depression. It doesn’t help that I am scared of being on my own one day and everything. I sometimes ask my mom if she thinks i can get out of my situation and she says only if I have the will and push myself; that’s the problem though. I want to but I am lacking resolve & will. :/ I am an adult too and am quite embarrassed of myself and my situation.

I hope you overcome your problem or issues that you’re dealing with. I know it isn’t easy :/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 8, 2020)

I just don't feel like myself. Things that I love barely interest me anymore, and I feel void of a personality.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 8, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I don’t understand how people can say that I’m smart.  I really think I’m stupid a lot of the time.  I also think I make a complete fool of myself a lot.  I really need to fact check things more and just... approach things differently.  I also didn’t get any sleep so there goes my stability in emotions as well.
> 
> I just don’t really think I have what it takes to be successful...


Sorry I'm going to have to go after you for copyright because that was clearly stolen from my mind. 

In all seriousness I relate to that so much.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't trust myself with pills, and I can't trust my family with them either. Been contemplating this for awhile. ****ing hell.


what happened .o.

also ugh i hope they remove those restrictions on the 19th for real, i definitely prefer seeing people in person even if it's outside man. also this "keep open but don't go there" approach is just ****ed.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

I feel like I was actually smart and creatively talented when I was younger, but my self doubt, anxiety, and depression completely ruined it. I felt like I was terrible, and I should just stop while I was ahead. I was sooo deep into my depression that I ended up dropping out of high school. I couldn't even get out of bed without crying. I felt like I failed my mom, because I didn't do anything with what I had. Now I feel like I wasted what could've been


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 8, 2020)

Spoiler: t



lmao they way they ask questions is so ****ty.
If you wanted to be more integrative then you wouldn't just be blatantly copy pasting from the textbook. Imagine it's just 2 pages and I'm known for highlighting _so many things_ and even then they find a way to ask something I didn't highlight. What the ****. Was this portion even taught?

Now i dont even know the relevant things to memorize. if you're just going to ask the most minute of details that it's borderline semantics at this point, i don't know what to say. man.

these topics in general just leave a baaaad taste in my mouth. way to ruin me appreciating the topic.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 8, 2020)

I haven't had a good nights sleep in almost a week now. Please I just want one night where I can at least sleep solidly for 6 hours rather than waking up every 2 hours


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 8, 2020)

Probably a ridiculous thing to complain about but I’ve been playing for hours and AC won’t give me mushroom diys  I’m going to be tired in the morning with nothing to show for it. Except a drawing of Punchy dressed as a Pirate and I regret giving him a sword because punchy should not be handling sharp objects imo.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> Probably a ridiculous thing to complain about but I’ve been playing for hours and AC won’t give me mushroom diys


This, I've a few but man it's so slow. Though acorn/pine cone ones is worse, the drop rate for them as material is even worse than some MMORPG drop chances...like okay why even add in the recipes for such tedious things.


----------



## oak (Nov 8, 2020)

SNOWFALL WARNING IN MY AREA NOOOO


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 8, 2020)

just feeling lumpy today


----------



## deana (Nov 8, 2020)

My job makes me feel so insecure about my clothes. It's a store for teenagers basically which I am very not so I don't fit in there at all but I also refuse to waste all my money on dumb clothes just for this job. I also hate that face masks make it so hard to listen to customers and for me to be heard, I feel like I spent the whole week shouting.


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 8, 2020)

My dad bringing his family into my personal life and telling them all about my personal failures while I'm not there, thanks dad    Then gets grumpy at me bc I'm not ecstatic about it lol 

Debating about applying for other courses for university, I could potentially apply for 2 other universities, not sure which ones though. It sucks you have to pay to apply but since I did pay I feel like I'm wasting my money if I don't have 5 choices.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 8, 2020)

yaaaay mom forcing me to go to her old people parties while insulting my taste


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 8, 2020)

What happened to when people used to calmly have discussions? Now everyone has to say "oh yes I agree" or else they get attacked due to black-and-white thinking? The glass isn't 100% full or 100% empty, but a _lot_ of people will never understand that because they're too far gone at this point. They refuse to consider or understand any other perspectives, because they are so set on thinking that they are right and everyone else is wrong.

To grow, we have to constantly question and critically think about things.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 8, 2020)

Alex Trebek died


----------



## oak (Nov 8, 2020)

This is a small complaint but I spilled ketchup all down my favourite white shirt. I have some stain remover on it now so fingers crossed.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2020)

Can I have one day of silence without people coming over and badgering me?  I just need one day.  One.  *******.  day.  ****!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 8, 2020)

Having a really bad health day today  bc of chronic illness flare up and am unable to be any help around the flat. Feeling really guilty that I can't do more and like my partner is angry/frustrated at me


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 8, 2020)

I made the mistake of procrastinating due to feeling a lack of motivation over the weekend and now I have to finish designing several posters and start and finish an essay in 6 hours ;O;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2020)

I want to feel better.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 8, 2020)

I can't see the street from the front lawn anymore, it's so flooded and continues to rain nonstop all day. The water has reached damn to our slightly elevated front porch but with this rain it could flood over. Not only that but there's 2 down phone(?)lines that were SPARKING earlier. We still have power but that could go out.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)

Yay, found someone being all controversial on a Pokemon website of all things .-.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2020)

Rot in hell, I don't give any ****s. You _hate _me; as a result, I _despise _you. I won't ever talk to you about my problems, nor will I ever try to ask you to understand me again. _Ever. _You lost me when you started comparing me to you, of all people, and you just love to put everyone down and have them bow down to you. You love compliments. You make everything about you. I'm sick and tired of having to walk on eggshells around you and everyone else in this goddamn family. I've learned the hard way that no matter what, I will never be able to please you. Before I learned how to drive, you used that to pity yourself: "Oh, I have to drive you around like some slave!" Well, I got my license, and I love to drive. So what do you do? You take something else to pity yourself with. I've driven myself mentally distraught because I know that I can't get you to love me the way other functional mothers would, because you're delusional. You're a complete narcissist, mom. Yet I still try to make you and the family happy. I get lured into your manipulative tactics. I'm writing this all down to hopefully get some rational thinking into me, and motivate myself to get a job and to get my coursework done. I'm sorry to say this, but I think life will be better without having to live with you. That's the truth.


----------



## Clock (Nov 9, 2020)

I should take a break from being online too much... But idk what else to do...

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2020

I also need to stop being a pleaser and move on, but it's a bit hard to...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2020)

Bruh they've had ages to make it(rest of a tv series) available with subtitles/reading for people with disabilities to air on regular TV yet they are only working now on it... sigh. Good thing it's on that online service to watch but, it was great company in the morning on an actual TV :c


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

My inability to spell "encephalopathies" in less than five tries, even when the word is written right in front of me, might be the difference between me passing or failing this week.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2020)

supposed to submit a project proposal today for jazz history and our group wasn't able to discuss anything at all over the weekend so idek what to do lol

also really stressed cause I'm supposed to memorize a script for my German class but since being in college for 7 semesters has turned my brain to a spongy consistency I haven't had the mental energy to memorize it without messing up a bunch and blatantly making it sound like it's rehearsed.

really wish this stupid schoolyear would just end already.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 9, 2020)

The vet is now shut down due to covid and one of my cats is out of medicine ><. She takes this one pill twice a day as well as other ones; she’s out of the one she takes twice a day. I have one more that i would usually give her at night but  my mom told me not to give it to her. Right now my parents are trying to find a way for us to get her the medicine. I’m extremely worried since she needs the medicine. 

Also worried about the welcome amiibos (nowhere as much as I am about my cat’s medicine obviously). I still haven’t seen it being sold on nintendo’s website or anywhere


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2020)

I woke up at 3 something in the morning because my head was pounding, it’s now almost 4 pm and it’s still killing me. I need to clean and wash my car tonight but I barely made it through the work day like this, just ugh


----------



## Bcat (Nov 9, 2020)

Gosh I am so SLOW at everything I do.


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2020)

bored and unmotivated out of my mind


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 9, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> The vet is now shut down due to covid and one of my cats is out of medicine ><. She takes this one pill twice a day as well as other ones; she’s out of the one she takes twice a day. I have one more that i would usually give her at night but  my mom told me not to give it to her. Right now my parents are trying to find a way for us to get her the medicine. I’m extremely worried since she needs the medicine.
> 
> Also worried about the welcome amiibos (nowhere as much as I am about my cat’s medicine obviously). I still haven’t seen it being sold on nintendo’s website or anywhere



The AC amiibo cards? If you're in the US both Target & Best Buy are selling them. Also the AC figures are being sold at I think Target or the Nintendo website. Five Below has also had figures in the past. Also GameStop.

COME FIX OUR POWER POWER COMPANY!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 9, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> The AC amiibo cards? If you're in the US both Target & Best Buy are selling them. Also the AC figures are being sold at I think Target or the Nintendo website. Five Below has also had figures in the past. Also GameStop.
> 
> COME FIX OUR POWER POWER COMPANY!



Yup i live in the us. thanks for letting me know. neither have the welcome amiibo cards though or at least they aren’t showing up when i typed it.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 9, 2020)

hakutaku said:


> Debating about applying for other courses for university, I could potentially apply for 2 other universities, not sure which ones though. It sucks you have to pay to apply but since I did pay I feel like I'm wasting my money if I don't have 5 choices.


That brings me back to six years ago. I felt the exact same way as well, even though there was only one program at one school that I really wanted to get into. I remember applying to this one uni that I could not care less about because my parents expected me to, even though that's not where they thought suit me the best.  Good luck! <3

I feel like such an unproductive lazy bum since I graduating from uni. I don't know how I used to do school on top of extracurriculars and volunteering on 6, maybe 7, hours of sleep every day, whereas now I struggle to stay awake while working remotely, especially when the post-lunch food coma sits in. Ugh. Does life just go downhill after we get out of school?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I feel like such an unproductive lazy bum since I graduating from uni. I don't know how I used to do school on top of extracurriculars and volunteering on 6, maybe 7, hours of sleep every day, whereas now I struggle to stay awake while working remotely, especially when the post-lunch food coma sits in. Ugh. Does life just go downhill after we get out of school?



I’m sorry you’re feeling this way, and I can definitely relate.  While I’ve still been working, I really feel like there’s something missing from my life.  Or more than one thing.  My answer would be I’d hope life doesn’t just go downhill after we get out of school.  If I get to a certain point with my job I’ll be able to work more on my book series, which would be great for me personally.  I know the pandemic and everything doesn’t really help as well.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 9, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I’m sorry you’re feeling this way, and I can definitely relate.  While I’ve still been working, I really feel like there’s something missing from my life.  Or more than one thing.  My answer would be I’d hope life doesn’t just go downhill after we get out of school.  If I get to a certain point with my job I’ll be able to work more on my book series, which would be great for me personally.  I know the pandemic and everything doesn’t really help as well.


Thank you, friend. ❤ That is my hope as well! I'm trying to build more structure into my day-to-day schedule, as I've fallen off the wagon in that sense. Having a creative project certainly is a sound goal to strive towards.  Sending positive vibes back your way as well~ <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 9, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Yup i live in the us. thanks for letting me know. neither have the welcome amiibo cards though or at least they aren’t showing up when i typed it.



Back when I was lookin on Amazon I had trouble finding them cause they would be under the Happy Home Designer section... for some odd reason. So their name would include HHD sometimes.

Here's a link I got from Animal Crossing World (run by Justin) to Best Buy


			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?st=amiibo%20Animal%20Crossing%20Cards&irclickid=WpSXx02T5xyLWsWxU-SAVSQkUkEz0z2NLwaiVU0&irgwc=1&ref=198&loc=Skimbit%20Ltd.&acampID=0&mpid=10078
		


The Nintendo site (I got this link from twitter)





						amiibo
					






					store.nintendo.com
				




Target (also got from twitter)




__





						Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards : Target
					

Shop Target for animal crossing amiibo cards you will love at great low prices. Choose from Same Day Delivery, Drive Up or Order Pickup plus free shipping on orders $35+.




					www.target.com
				




For Target under the search requirement it goes by 'animal crossing amiibo'. I notice sometimes it'll drop the Welcome part and you gotta scroll throu figures as well.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 9, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Back when I was lookin on Amazon I had trouble finding them cause they would be under the Happy Home Designer section... for some odd reason. So their name would include HHD sometimes.
> 
> Here's a link I got from Animal Crossing World (run by Justin) to Best Buy
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for taking the time to share this. I guess at the moment they’re out of stock or not available, though someone mentioned seeing them two nights ago I think.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 9, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to share this. I guess at the moment they’re out of stock or not available, though someone mentioned seeing them two nights ago I think.



I know some, if not all, are pre-order, but I have seen other people online mention that they are sold out or somethin.


----------



## neoratz (Nov 9, 2020)

i have a really hard time making close friends. i only DM one person on a daily basis and i wouldn't say i DM anyone else on even a weekly basis. i come in for small conversations/very brief messages in discord servers but i'd love to talk to more people 1 on 1 and i wish i had a friend that lived nearby (my only friend in my state is about an hour away).

there's a lot of factors, but a big one i've been struggling with is i feel like i never really... fit in with any groups or talk the same as a lot of people? i have a hard time talking to people if they don't talk "like me", and it's hard to describe especially in a brief forum post like i am trying to lol. i feel like a lot of ppl older than me are not in my kind of circles, and a decent amount of ppl younger than me are but it's usually the 13-17 range and i don't wanna look like a creepy person by hanging around exclusively 16 yr olds+i would just prefer to be close friends with people who are closer to my age. i know a lot of very nice sweet people my age and older but i don't feel able to form deep connections with them (not to imply i'm not trying, i am). you could argue that most people only have a small group of close friends, but i only have 2 and have trouble carrying conversations with 1 of them often lately :( this isn't about anyone on the website ftr, ik i don't need to clarify but i wanna


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 10, 2020)

I think it's sad that it seems like many don't remember or make mention of Thanksgiving anymore. It seemingly gets ignored and people rush straight to Christmas.


----------



## xara (Nov 10, 2020)

i’m literally begging my teachers to stop assigning things. i don’t have the energy for this at all :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 10, 2020)

Cabbage


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Cabbage








I’m not quite sure what I watched here, but I thought it was relevant.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

Okay lol wow sorry for even trying that must be the worst support (neopets)
-

also, dear news site, i get it's some sensational medicine news article you have to pay for, but i did not need to see some weird .. over pg13 glow in the dark content


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm so tired 

I'm in my art class and I'm wearing ear buds to break up the monotonous silence and the stupid right ear bud keeps cutting out, seems like every single pair of ear buds I own breaks itself.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 10, 2020)

i never seem to get a break. i've been feeling quite poor the last week & i was really looking forward to having today & tomorrow off, but then i get called in to work tonight. everything seems futile.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 10, 2020)

COME FIX OUR POWER POWER COMPANY!


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 10, 2020)

math is absolute G A R B A G E . I will N E V E R need to know what -6(14x+3)/-2(3+14x) equals (though... that one's fairly easy.... but STILL. will I EVER need to KNOW this sssssssssssssghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh------------??????????????????????)))

and -(x-1)/1-x is just stUpid
I basically just guess the answers at this point


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2020)

I messed up something really important and now the depression I’ve been barely staving off is crashing down full force bay-bee. Everything I’ve done up til now has not been worth it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 10, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> COME FIX OUR POWER POWER COMPANY!



Update: power is now back on


----------



## toxapex (Nov 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm in my art class and I'm wearing ear buds to break up the monotonous silence and the stupid right ear bud keeps cutting out, seems like every single pair of ear buds I own breaks itself.



Tell me about it!!!I've stopped getting earbuds because a) they are uncomfortable for me and b) I cannot trust them to last more than a few weeks LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

iOS had the most useless default mail app ever. Honestly does it think it's fun to randomly log me out and then require a "professional" account like thrice before letting me in on phone?


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 10, 2020)

found out why my vet closed.  someone that brought their pet there had covid and a worker (and maybe even more than one) must've caught it.  My mom thinks my cat will be okay, but I don't think she will be without her medicine.  I'm trying really hard to stay positive and not get angry and understand that some people don't have anyone else to help transport their pet. Everything will be fine, everything will be fine, everything will be fine.... 

And still nothing on the WA amiibos... Nothing from gamestop to acknowledge whether or not that I can bring my switch lite in to be looked at.  Not as important as my cat of course, but I'm getting extremely frustrated.

Sorry for bringing this up again.  Can't really handle my anxiety very well right now.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 10, 2020)

sometimes i wonder if i'm too annoying in my dance classes


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 10, 2020)

Pickle juice down my pants.


----------



## xara (Nov 10, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> found out why my vet closed.  someone that brought their pet there had covid and a worker (and maybe even more than one) must've caught it.  My mom thinks my cat will be okay, but I don't think she will be without her medicine.  I'm trying really hard to stay positive and not get angry and understand that some people don't have anyone else to help transport their pet. Everything will be fine, everything will be fine, everything will be fine....
> 
> And still nothing on the WA amiibos... Nothing from gamestop to acknowledge whether or not that I can bring my switch lite in to be looked at.  Not as important as my cat of course, but I'm getting extremely frustrated.
> 
> Sorry for bringing this up again.  Can't really handle my anxiety very well right now.



i’m so sorry that you’re having a rough time. when my cat needed medication, it was incredibly frustrating and upsetting and i can only imagine just how amped those feelings must be during a pandemic, especially with the other stuff that you’ve been dealing with. i hope you’ll be able to get your kitty their medicine soon; i’ll keep ya’ll in my thoughts

as for the amiibo issue, while it might not be the same, have you thought about looking into purchasing amiibo cards from etsy? their design will likely look different but they work the same as the nintendo ones + they’re considerably cheaper, too ^^


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 10, 2020)

xara said:


> i’m so sorry that you’re having a rough time. when my cat needed medication, it was incredibly frustrating and upsetting and i can only imagine just how amped those feelings must be during a pandemic, especially with the other stuff that you’ve been dealing with. i hope you’ll be able to get your kitty their medicine soon; i’ll keep ya’ll in my thoughts
> 
> as for the amiibo issue, while it might not be the same, have you thought about looking into purchasing amiibo cards from etsy? their design will likely look different but they work the same as the nintendo ones + they’re considerably cheaper, too ^^



Thanks so much @xara.  Seriously, I really appreciate that you keep checking on me (just as many thanks to everyone else here that read my posts and for your patience ). I feel much better now, though am worried. Hopefully it won’t be closed be too long but long enough to quarantine everyone that happened to get the virus so it doesn’t spread. Thanks so much for being so understanding. I hope your kitty as well as yourself are doing well (honestly, I’ve been really worried about you too since you seem like you’re having more of a rough time). If you need anything, you know regardless what is going on with me I’m here for you too . 

I really didn’t want to make a habit out of it but this thread has honestly helped calm me down about so many things. Thanks lurkers, friends and everyone for your patience with my anxiety and silly or serious issues .

I may consider getting some to use. The reason I want the official ones is because I have most of them already and am missing about a dozen WAs and two series 4. Otherwise, I’d pick and choose the individual villagers I’d want and go that route. Hmmm.... Thanks for that idea . I might actually add a few to my list in case worst comes to worst. Can’t hold off completing my list forever.


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2020)

cant see my bf


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2020)

I was reading why COVID cases are greater in Texas than anywhere else, and the reports appear to be bothersome. It’s basically trying to say that freedom is evil and suggests we should go into another lockdown. The stay at home orders really stripped people from their freedoms, and has damaged our economy to a point of no return. And yet, the news implies that this is best.


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

Just saw some news and I'm getting really anxious now


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 11, 2020)

Zane said:


> I messed up something really important and now the depression I’ve been barely staving off is crashing down full force bay-bee. Everything I’ve done up til now has not been worth it.


Take care of yourself, buddy.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 11, 2020)

So I tested positive for covid, and I don't how I feel. I definitely feel like there's a cinder block on my chest


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

Jessi said:


> So I tested positive for covid, and I don't how I feel. I definitely feel like there's a cinder block on my chest



Oh no.  This makes me sad.  

Stay safe and hopefully it doesn’t last for too long.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 11, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Oh no.  This makes me sad.
> 
> Stay safe and hopefully it doesn’t last for too long.  I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you. I hope it doesn't last for too long either. Its been hard to sleep


----------



## Radio (Nov 11, 2020)

Jessi said:


> So I tested positive for covid, and I don't how I feel. I definitely feel like there's a cinder block on my chest


Oh no, I hope you only experience mild symptoms! My boyfriend's entire family recently caught COVID a few weeks ago and luckily they were all able to come out of it after everyone spent a week on bedrest. He got a bit delusional from the amount of medications they had him on for symptom relief, but everyone pulled through well in the end. I hope you can experience a similar recovery.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2020)

Jessi said:


> So I tested positive for covid, and I don't how I feel. I definitely feel like there's a cinder block on my chest


Damn...D: I'm so sorry... hope you make it through! ❤ 

Also on a lighter note unrelated goddamn popcorn **** got stuck in my teeth -.-


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 11, 2020)

sick of being lectured in places where i don't wanna be.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2020)

Gotta love my mom who doesn't understand privacy of phone meetings. She's like x10 version of a curious george and think she's got the right to eavesdrop on my meeting coming up this Friday. No you have not and since you ask weird questions and doesn't respect me at all yes you are free to take a walk outside by then.

Also, no wanting privacy has nothing to do with Asperger/ASD stuff. Just ****ing show people respect.

twerp.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 11, 2020)

I wonder if anyone actually likes me or if they just humor me and accept me but wouldn't care if I left


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2020)

syub said:


> cant see my bf


ok i can see him tomorrow ! <3

also i keep waking up late and i was supposed to wake up early to get my flu shot ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2020)

i hate java i will die if it doesnt immediately become easy because i want it to


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 11, 2020)

I do not want to grow up. I’m already messed up, possibly beyond repair. Once I reach my 20s, that’s it. Everything falls apart. I’ll get constantly yelled at. Life will be over.


----------



## oak (Nov 11, 2020)

Jessi said:


> So I tested positive for covid, and I don't how I feel. I definitely feel like there's a cinder block on my chest


We're all wishing you a speedy recovery! Must have been scary to hear you tested positive but I hope it passes soon.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 11, 2020)

Jessi said:


> So I tested positive for covid, and I don't how I feel. I definitely feel like there's a cinder block on my chest


Wishing you a speedy recovery and sending positive vibes your way.   



visibleghost said:


> i hate java i will die if it doesnt immediately become easy because i want it to


My mood whenever I had coding assignments. 

It drives me up the wall when people report JIRA issues whenever they think of something that needs to be fixed/improved about the software. The backlog isn't meant to be a dumping ground. T_T It makes it nearly impossible to plan and organize releases effectively or efficiently. To add salt to the wound is when they acknowledge that reporting all issues this way does not move the needle towards resolution on any issues reported in this fashion... why you do dis then...


----------



## Em623 (Nov 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Gotta love my mom who doesn't understand privacy of phone meetings. She's like x10 version of a curious george and think she's got the right to eavesdrop on my meeting coming up this Friday. No you have not and since you ask weird questions and doesn't respect me at all yes you are free to take a walk outside by then.
> 
> Also, no wanting privacy has nothing to do with Asperger/ASD stuff. Just ****ing show people respect.
> 
> twerp.



Don’t even get me started, it’s like pygmalion cycles, you meet someone online and the moment mom finds out she expects me to already know their name, birthday, location, sexual affiliation, political alignment, religion, and hopes and dreams. Given to her all at once, and then she wonders why I refuse to give her information and accuses me of trafficking drugs.

It’s understandable if a mother wants to keep you safe, but that can’t always be her responsibility to uphold. Just tell her everyone is entitled to their own privacy, and don’t let her try to convince you to the other way.

... huh, I forgot why I came here. Good.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2020)

Em623 said:


> Don’t even get me started, it’s like pygmalion cycles, you meet someone online and the moment mom finds out she expects me to already know their name, birthday, location, sexual affiliation, political alignment, religion, and hopes and dreams. Given to her all at once, and then she wonders why I refuse to give her information and accuses me of trafficking drugs.
> 
> It’s understandable if a mother wants to keep you safe, but that can’t always be her responsibility to uphold. Just tell her everyone is entitled to their own privacy, and don’t let her try to convince you to the other way.
> 
> ... huh, I forgot why I came here. Good.


Yeah, I don't have online dates or stuff but yeah parents are way too overprotective for their own damn good.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I don't have online dates or stuff but yeah parents are way too overprotective for their own damn good.


unrelated to what u wrote but i just noticed you got your star wand!!! ayy welcome to the club


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> unrelated to what u wrote but i just noticed you got your star wand!!! ayy welcome to the club


haha it's alright c; thank you! ❤

also whatever teeth have that **** stuck then lol


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 11, 2020)

my friend hurt my feelings by insulting an oc I made and it was obvious that she did and she just acted like nothing happened and I'm sad now


----------



## Dim (Nov 11, 2020)

Can't believe I'm turning 24 in a week. This can't be happening...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 11, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> I wonder if anyone actually likes me or if they just humor me and accept me but wouldn't care if I left


I’d care if you left the forum if that’s what you mean. I know the feeling because I have that same thought all of the time.


----------



## Plume (Nov 11, 2020)

I don't want to start working & there is half a chocolate bar in my drawer that I can't eat until tomorrow.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 11, 2020)

I wish I could delete the information of movies/tv shows i have in my brain so I can rewatch them. I've rewatched so many episodes from my favorite tv shows that i can quote them line by line and i wish that i could just not remember anything about it and enjoy it more than remembering it and rewatching it.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 11, 2020)

I am considering leaving the forum


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I am considering leaving the forum


why


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 11, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> why


because


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 11, 2020)

Meraki said:


> because


no

give reason


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 11, 2020)

Jessi said:


> So I tested positive for covid, and I don't how I feel. I definitely feel like there's a cinder block on my chest



Oh no . I’m really sorry to hear this. I hope you recover soon. Hang in there :/


sheilaa said:


> Gotta love my mom who doesn't understand privacy of phone meetings. She's like x10 version of a curious george and think she's got the right to eavesdrop on my meeting coming up this Friday. No you have not and since you ask weird questions and doesn't respect me at all yes you are free to take a walk outside by then.
> 
> Also, no wanting privacy has nothing to do with Asperger/ASD stuff. Just ****ing show people respect.
> 
> twerp.



sounds like my dad. :/ he used to eavesdrop on my mom and my late aunt (well she was more of a cousin). Not to mention the reason we’re not talking is because he read all of my text messages to my mom that were about him. 

I’m really sorry you have to deal with that.  i can relate to you on so many levels.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 11, 2020)

...I need a way out of here, but I have no idea how to go about it ;.;


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 11, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> no
> 
> give reason


i don't really feel appreciated, that's why
if I don't quit I might at least take a break


----------



## Dim (Nov 11, 2020)

seriously don't get why I always feel on edge


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2020)

I. Don't. Like. You. 

I'm doing this for me. I'm doing this for me. I'm doing this for _me. _

I'm gonna prove to you that I am capable of doing these things, but most importantly, I'm gonna prove it to _myself._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm no expert but I don't think spinning in place for 20 minutes daydreaming to a song is normal


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 12, 2020)

tired but can’t sleep. I shouldn’t have that second pop or the candy, but without the pop i would’ve passed out earlier. having a lot of rushing thoughts and a little anxiety, though I’m okay. a lot of it is excitement for stuff I am working on for my journal or that I’m having made (or was already made that I am extremely eager to post with proper credit to the artist ; just have to get my entries to halloween). sorry. thoughts are still rushing as i typed this


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> sounds like my dad. :/ he used to eavesdrop on my mom and my late aunt (well she was more of a cousin). Not to mention the reason we’re not talking is because he read all of my text messages to my mom that were about him.
> 
> I’m really sorry you have to deal with that.  i can relate to you on so many levels.


Thank you, and I'm sorry as well that sounds absolutely wrong on some many levels also.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 12, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm no expert but I don't think spinning in place for 20 minutes daydreaming to a song is normal


why am I still doing this


----------



## beehumcrossing (Nov 12, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I was reading why COVID cases are greater in Texas than anywhere else, and the reports appear to be bothersome. It’s basically trying to say that freedom is evil and suggests we should go into another lockdown. The stay at home orders really stripped people from their freedoms, and has damaged our economy to a point of no return. And yet, the news implies that this is best.


i live in texas and i’m really mad about this. i don’t want to go back into lockdown, it was horrible
and also, to be fair, texas is the 2nd biggest state. some cities near me have 400,000+ people. 
does anyone really expect that covid will not hit states with many people? i GET that texas is the first state to pass 1,000,000 cases, but does that mean we have to go into lockdown all over again-


----------



## Plume (Nov 12, 2020)

It's been raining all season! I'm in a flood prone area with street parking, and I'm concerned about our car. Some streets are already flooding. Plus, it's been so dark and dreary.


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ve been stress eating here and there ever since covid, but this whole week and especially yesterday I was completely out of control. I feel awful today because of it. Well nothing else I can do about it except try to do better going forward.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

The drug house up the street lost their 2 black dogs again and the sketchy people came to my door to ask if I had seen them. Idk if anyone remembers but these are the neighbours I got into a verbal arguement with over the well being of their pets. Animal Services told me if I ever found those dogs again to bring them to the shelter and not return them to the owners cause once the dogs are in their house, animal services has limited legal rights to take the dogs. But if the dogs are found wandering and are brought to the shelter, they can charge fines that those people cannot afford thus losing the rights to their pets. Don't worry my province is all "no kill shelters" so the dogs won't be in danger. If I didn't think the dogs were in danger I'd mind my own business but I can't turn a blind eye.

Time to go driving around my neighbour hoping I find the dogs before they do.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 12, 2020)

oak said:


> The drug house up the street lost their 2 black dogs again and the sketchy people came to my door to ask if I had seen them. Idk if anyone remembers but these are the neighbours I got into a verbal arguement with over the well being of their pets. Animal Services told me if I ever found those dogs again to bring them to the shelter and not return them to the owners cause once the dogs are in their house, animal services has limited legal rights to take the dogs. But if the dogs are found wandering and are brought to the shelter, they can charge fines that those people cannot afford thus losing the rights to their pets. Don't worry my province is all "no kill shelters" so the dogs won't be in danger. If I didn't think the dogs were in danger I'd mind my own business but I can't turn a blind eye.
> 
> Time to go driving around my neighbour hoping I find the dogs before they do.



Good luck I hope everything works out okay


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> Good luck I hope everything works out okay


Thank you but unfortunately I couldn't find them so I assume the dogs are back home now. Or someone else found them but there's no way to know.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 12, 2020)

oak said:


> Thank you but unfortunately I couldn't find them so I assume the dogs are back home now. Or someone else found them but there's no way to know.


Hopefully they are far away now. I wish animals had more rights. You did what you could to save them though, I’m glad you’re okay <3 I think I remember you saying that your neighbors had been pretty confrontational in the past, so tbh I was a little worried that they’d catch you trying to find their dogs or something :c


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> Hopefully they are far away now. I wish animals had more rights. You did what you could to save them though, I’m glad you’re okay <3 I think I remember you saying that your neighbors had been pretty confrontational in the past, so tbh I was a little worried that they’d catch you trying to find their dogs or something :c


Thanks for your concern. I wish animals had more rights too, they can't speak for themselves. Honestly a part of me didn't want to find the dogs cause then their owners would immediately think to blame me. And them coming to my door was not a good feeling especially since they sent a male from the house cause the lady clearly does not want to talk to me anymore lmao. 

Hopefully this will all clear it's self up soon, for the doggo's sake


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 12, 2020)

Starting to get anxiety about my new job already, and how it may or may not effect my future career. Brain, why can't you just stfu for at least 1 minute and not worry about everything?!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 12, 2020)

I was in the bathroom this morning because i wasn’t feeling good and my dad opens the door! i told him i was in there. He just left the door open and didn’t apologize. all he said was “oh.” now i know to lock it. i understand that he thought it was my cat since my one cat sometimes locks herself in the bathroom but she hasn’t done it in awhile. so rude! not surprising he has no common sense since he leaves his bathroom door open and doesn’t wash his hands, eavesdrops on people, lies to the doctors about his anxiety that he claims he doesn’t have or it is my fault or my mom’s,  and never apologizes for anything.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 12, 2020)

i genuinely can't believe that so many horrible things can happen around me, and in my world, in such a short amount of time.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 12, 2020)

This shift has been the worst. So. Bloody. Busy. And no ****ing staff. Fridays absolutely suck. I actual hate it. 

Thank God this is my last Friday at this ****hole woohoo!!!


----------



## xara (Nov 12, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I was in the bathroom this morning because i wasn’t feeling good and my dad opens the door! i told him i was in there. He just left the door open and didn’t apologize. all he said was “oh.” now i know to lock it. i understand that he thought it was my cat since my one cat sometimes locks herself in the bathroom but she hasn’t done it in awhile. so rude! not surprising he has no common sense since he leaves his bathroom door open and doesn’t wash his hands, eavesdrops on people, lies to the doctors about his anxiety that he claims he doesn’t have or it is my fault or my mom’s,  and never apologizes for anything.



not me about to hop on a flight and throw hands with your dad. understandable that he initially thought it was the cat in the bathroom instead of you but to not even apologize and then _leave the door open_? such an invasion of privacy and not acceptable at all. i’m sorry you and your mom have to deal with him ;/



Hopeless Opus said:


> i actually am at my limit. if one more bad thing happens. ONE MORE. i won't be able to handle it. life hasn't stopped since august. it has been some awful type of news every single day of my life since mid-august. four months of torture. four months of waking up to some new nightmare everyday. i genuinely can't believe that so many horrible things can happen around me, and in my world, in such a short amount of time. it may seem like an exaggeration, but if anyone bothers to read this in full i PROOOOMISE you i am NOT exaggerating. sometimes it's even two new bad news related things per day. every single day there has been something to make life more burdensome and increasingly worse. no amount of escapism can keep me out of this hell. on top of this i have so many assignments... i don't have any motivation because this life around me is so exhausting, i can't do it anymore. lol



god. i genuinely don’t know what to say other than that i’m so sorry and that i really hope things get better for you. as someone who also routinely has bad things happen one after another on a regular basis, i definitely understand just how overwhelmed and exhausted you feel rn and having to deal with other stuff like assignments when it seems like everything around you is crumbling down is devastating. but i truly hope that things get better for you; you don’t deserve to have to go through months of misery.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2020)

Nintendo not reprinting their Splatoon/2 amiibos. Yes we get it's old games but you just love scalpers don't cha?


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2020)

I really don't like hearing my family members quarrel, especially earlier, it bothers me


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 13, 2020)

Headache


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 13, 2020)

I just want to stop existing so I'm not a burden on anyone anymore 
edit: feeling less rough now  sometimes my internalised ableism gets hard to deal with


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2020)

not feeling well mentally today. ive been overly exhausted ever since yesterday when I found out my history prof gave me an F on my research paper because apparently I didn't use the correct sources and I had plagiarized (I knew it wasn't written well because I was incredibly sleep deprived but damn) and now I don't qualify for the writing option even though I only have one more semester and I need two more writing options to graduate. I could've gotten a writing option last semester but because of covid I couldn't do it.

the 2020 spring and 2020 fall semesters have been nothing but ****. complete ****. I'm so tired of everything. sometimes winder if i would be better off dead. just let me get covid idec anymore.


----------



## deana (Nov 13, 2020)

One of the staff members at my store has covid so now our store is closed down for "a few days". I don't know exactly when we will be back (or when I'll be getting paid) so it's just some fun uncertainty now.  I was only back there for not even 2 weeks and things are already going wrong. I was luckily not in contact with said coworker and I really hope they have a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm so freaking tired today. Can't wait to go home and chill and sleep...only 5 more hours I guess **** me


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 13, 2020)

uhh feeling pretty heartbroken. don't really want to get into the details right now though


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

Bothered by a lot of things lately.  My odd sleeping schedule.  My inadequacies.  The situation I’m in with my mom having cancer.  The fact that I could have a full-time job and my own place right now as well as be better off if it weren’t for the pandemic and my state leading the nation in cases.  The drama and stupidity that comes out of people never ceases to amaze me.  People these days really just need to learn how to chill more.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Bothered by a lot of things lately.  My odd sleeping schedule.  My inadequacies.  The situation I’m in with my mom having cancer.  The fact that I could have a full-time job and my own place right now as well as be better off if it weren’t for the pandemic and my state leading the nation in cases.  The drama and stupidity that comes out of people never ceases to amaze me.  People these days really just need to learn how to chill more.



I’m sorry. No sorry is not enough really to express how much I feel for you. I wish there was some way I could make you feel better and help your situation. I can imagine how tough it is for you. I can relate to feeling inadequate (and not having the will or courage to change it), and I am really concerned and upset with some stuff I read and the amount of disrespect. :/


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m sorry. No sorry is not enough really to express how much I feel for you. I wish there was some way I could make you feel better and help your situation. I can imagine how tough it is for you. I can relate to feeling inadequate (and not having the will or courage to change it), and I am really concerned and upset with some stuff I read and the amount of disrespect. :/



Thank you, Dunquixote.  Whenever you message me or others to try and alleviate their pain you shine more brilliantly than the sun.  

I’m also just bothered because I have so many friends and people I talk to both online and in real life, yet I don’t have the time to be there for all of them... I feel like I’m letting people down.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Thank you, Dunquixote.  Whenever you message me or others to try and alleviate their pain you shine more brilliantly than the sun.
> 
> I’m also just bothered because I have so many friends and people I talk to both online and in real life, yet I don’t have the time to be there for all of them... I feel like I’m letting people down.



aw shucks. you give me more credit than i deserve. ><. thanks though . i can’t help but worry about people when i see their comments.

I know this is easier said than done, but please trust me, you aren’t. I’ve heard some bunnies tell me so many times how wonderful of a friend you are and how they feel your pain. From my observations, I agree 100% with them. I can tell you are trying your hardest to manage your problems and be nice to everyone even strangers like myself. Seriously, you are a better friend than I am to my real or online friends. You need to give yourself more credit. You are really one of the many kindest people on this site .


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> aw shucks. you give me more credit than i deserve. ><. thanks though . i can’t help but worry about people when i see their comments.
> 
> I know this is easier said than done, but please trust me, you aren’t. I’ve heard some bunnies tell me so many times how wonderful of a friend you are and how they feel your pain. From my observations, I agree 100% with them. I can tell you are trying your hardest to manage your problems and be nice to everyone even strangers like myself. Seriously, you are a better friend than I am to my real or online friends. You need to give yourself more credit. You are really one of the many kindest people on this site .



Thank you, Dunquixote.  I shed a couple tears because of this and feel better now.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 13, 2020)

Spoiler



i'm so frustrated with everyone not taking the pandemic seriously. cases are surging & all of my coworkers are still anti-mask. i work at a coffee chain and nearly everyone i work with takes their masks off at work, refuses to wear gloves that are required by corporate, and constantly like shares drinks, goes out with large groups outside of work, etc. 

this **** isn't funny. i put my mask on in the car before i get out and i don't take it off for my entire 9 or 10 hour shift. EVER. i change my gloves every few hours. i am constantly looking for better fitting, more effective masks. i don't go out unless i absolutely have to. and i feel like i'm the only one who gives a **** about covid-19 anymore where i live. another one of my coworkers tested positive, so we're back to reduced hours & a closed lobby. and STILL no one wants to wear a mask or gloves.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Bothered by a lot of things lately.  My odd sleeping schedule.  My inadequacies.  The situation I’m in with my mom having cancer.  The fact that I could have a full-time job and my own place right now as well as be better off if it weren’t for the pandemic and my state leading the nation in cases.  The drama and stupidity that comes out of people never ceases to amaze me.  People these days really just need to learn how to chill more.


Sending you positive vibes.  ❤ There is a lot more to life than only work, and being able to live out on your own shouldn't be your only measure for success.

Yeah, people can be pretty petty. "Common sense" is pretty much a misnomer. I'm still working on not letting the people around me affect me too much, especially if they do/say something that irks me. I started reading into the philosophy of stoicism, which has helped me to start changing my mindset. 

You're a good friend. We're all just doing the best that we can, especially in these times. Make sure you're filling your own bucket first and foremost.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Bothered by a lot of things lately.  My odd sleeping schedule.  My inadequacies.  The situation I’m in with my mom having cancer.  The fact that I could have a full-time job and my own place right now as well as be better off if it weren’t for the pandemic and my state leading the nation in cases.  The drama and stupidity that comes out of people never ceases to amaze me.  People these days really just need to learn how to chill more.



</3 We ****ing love you and we've got your back here on the forums. Wishing you the best Riley.  ❤


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Sending you positive vibes.  ❤ There is a lot more to life than only work, and being able to live out on your own shouldn't be your only measure for success.
> 
> Yeah, people can be pretty petty. "Common sense" is pretty much a misnomer. I'm still working on not letting the people around me affect me too much, especially if they do/say something that irks me. I started reading into the philosophy of stoicism, which has helped me to start changing my mindset.
> 
> You're a good friend. We're all just doing the best that we can, especially in these times. Make sure you're filling your own bucket first and foremost.



Thank you, and you’re right.  There are other things I want to accomplish in life other than just having my own place.  Namely giving back to those in need and helping others.



Dawnpiplup said:


> </3 We ****ing love you and we've got your back here on the forums. Wishing you the best Riley.  ❤



Thank you, Dawn.  I love you guys too.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 13, 2020)

Very bothered when a business that sells an extremely necessary thing to the masses, and it's employees lie to you because they're "busy" or too lazy, I have no idea why.

Also, much love to you and your family right now @Midoriya! <3 My mom had cancer and beat it. Praying that your mom does as well!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Very bothered when a business that sells an extremely necessary thing to the masses, and it's employees lie to you because they're "busy" or too lazy, I have no idea why.
> 
> Also, much love to you and your family right now @Midoriya! <3 My mom had cancer and beat it. Praying that your mom does as well!



Thank you, Katzenjammer.  That’s very sweet of you.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 13, 2020)

When you realize flash player is dying in a month, so your childhood is officially over in a month.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Well I’ve recently got sick and so did my family and I kinda feel bad that I got everyone sick in my house and my grandma just moved in and our bedroom is trashed with stuff from her house it’s not bad she moved in it’s just that my room is trashed.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> When you realize flash player is dying in a month, so your childhood is officially over in a month.



Holy ****, that's right. I'm gonna have to get on Cool Math for the nostalgia before it's too late.


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Bothered by a lot of things lately.  My odd sleeping schedule.  My inadequacies.  The situation I’m in with my mom having cancer.  The fact that I could have a full-time job and my own place right now as well as be better off if it weren’t for the pandemic and my state leading the nation in cases.  The drama and stupidity that comes out of people never ceases to amaze me.  People these days really just need to learn how to chill more.


Praying for your mom to heal 
I am sorry that you have to deal with all of this and I hope that things will shine brighter for you soon...!
It has definitely been a very difficult year, and even more so with your state having the most cases


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Praying for your mom to heal
> I am sorry that you have to deal with all of this and I hope that things will shine brighter for you soon...!
> It has definitely been a very difficult year, and even more so with your state having the most cases



Thank you, Kuroh.  That’s sweet of you to say.  We’re doing our best to stay safe, and so far no one in my family nor myself has the virus.  I’m not going to let it happen.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Bothered by a lot of things lately.  My odd sleeping schedule.  My inadequacies.  The situation I’m in with my mom having cancer.  The fact that I could have a full-time job and my own place right now as well as be better off if it weren’t for the pandemic and my state leading the nation in cases.  The drama and stupidity that comes out of people never ceases to amaze me.  People these days really just need to learn how to chill more.


I'm so sorry to hear about your mom.  I hope you both are doing as well as you can be right now. Let me know if you ever need anything.
And I get the feeling of helplessness. Idk that there's really anything I can say to help other than that I've been there myself, but I don't think you're as inadequate as you feel. A lot of the time we're our own worst enemies, and I think the pandemic hasn't really helped with that because it gives us more time to be in our heads than might be good for us.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your mom.  I hope you both are doing as well as you can be right now. Let me know if you ever need anything.
> And I get the feeling of helplessness. Idk that there's really anything I can say to help other than that I've been there myself, but I don't think you're as inadequate as you feel. A lot of the time we're our own worst enemies, and I think the pandemic hasn't really helped with that because it gives us more time to be in our heads than might be good for us.



Thank you, Lady Timpani.  That’s sweet of you to say.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 13, 2020)

This project that I worked hard on for one of my classes got marked as missing even though I turned it in and on time. I wrote to the teacher about it in several places. It’s been over 24 hours and she hasn’t gotten back to me. This assignment is a big portion of my grade and if I don’t do well in it I don’t see how I can pass this class. If she doesn’t get back to me or doesn’t accept this assignment I’m just going to have to drop the class on Monday. This class has been nothing but stressful for me from the beginning.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> This project that I worked hard on for one of my classes got marked as missing even though I turned it in and on time. I wrote to the teacher about it in several places. It’s been over 24 hours and she hasn’t gotten back to me. This assignment is a big portion of my grade and if I don’t do well in it I don’t see how I can pass this class. If she doesn’t get back to me or doesn’t accept this assignment I’m just going to have to drop the class on Monday. This class has been nothing but stressful for me from the beginning.



I’m sorry you’re having to deal with this, Renee.  I know you worked really hard on this, and I hope that they get back to you and let you know it’s accepted.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I’m sorry you’re having to deal with this, Renee.  I know you worked really hard on this, and I hope that they get back to you and let you know it’s accepted.


Thanks Riley I hope you’re right


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 13, 2020)

xara said:


> god. i genuinely don’t know what to say other than that i’m so sorry and that i really hope things get better for you. as someone who also routinely has bad things happen one after another on a regular basis, i definitely understand just how overwhelmed and exhausted you feel rn and having to deal with other stuff like assignments when it seems like everything around you is crumbling down is devastating. but i truly hope that things get better for you; you don’t deserve to have to go through months of misery.


thank you for responding. it means a lot to me. but i am terribly sorry that you are also going through a similar situation. you don't deserve it either and i hope that things improve on your end


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2020)

This is just an honest question - how the hell do people go about their day to day routines without taking drugs or any kind of stimulant? From someone who's on coffee and prescribed meds, that sort of thing just baffles me.


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2020)

missed an auction for a bloo star fragment


----------



## Clock (Nov 14, 2020)

Got no F13 candies, oh well


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 14, 2020)

People panic buying tp again.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> When you realize flash player is dying in a month, so your childhood is officially over in a month.


okay wow damn i really hope they fix some games i hope they said they'd do here. man can't believe ppl haven't ditched and moved on in forever...

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



Midoriya said:


> The drama and stupidity that comes out of people never ceases to amaze me.  People these days really just need to learn how to chill more.


Yeah, good popcorn content but I agree, sometimes people need to get off the internet :/

Also, as for everything else that is happening to you, wishing you all the best and stay strong ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2020)

I didn't get one of the new candies. that's 100 bells I'll never get back.

now unfortunately I want one but I only have like 20 bells to my name


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2020)

why do they only have callie up for grabs and not marie oh well lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2020)

feeling extra depressed this morning even though I literally have no reason to. I should be happy today; it's saturday, I have money in the bank so i could go thrift shopping, and yesterday I got a shiny eevee from a pogo friend and I evolved it into an espeon (one of my fav shinies ever).

so why am I depressed? my mind sucks so much.


----------



## Xeleron (Nov 14, 2020)

Why is a nurse hosting a "Friends-giving" event when COVID-19 cases are on the rise in Texas?! Why aren't people taking this more seriously? Am I overreacting? Is COVID not a thing anymore? (this is the same nurse that hosted a Halloween Party this year).


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> When you realize flash player is dying in a month, so your childhood is officially over in a month.


i remembered this last night and it makes me so sad


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 14, 2020)

I really don’t like that I get bored of things very easily nowadays during the weekends. I can’t play videos games or watch any shows without stopping after a few minutes of boredom. I also find it very hard to pick up hobbies I used to enjoy.

I don’t think I’m depressed, but rather, I’ve been so used to having to work constantly because of college and how the semester is laid out (I have no breaks btw) that I don’t have the motivation to do things anymore.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> When you realize flash player is dying in a month, so your childhood is officially over in a month.


It really sucks, especially since some games like Poptropica still use flash .O.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> When you realize flash player is dying in a month, so your childhood is officially over in a month.


ive known about flash player going away for a while and it makes me sad. I'm mainly wondering what's gonna happen to websites like Webkinz and AddictingGames. hopefully they dont disappear as well.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> When you realize flash player is dying in a month, so your childhood is officially over in a month.



Shoot, this made me realize that a huge chunk of the old school internet is going to become lost media.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 14, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Why is a nurse hosting a "Friends-giving" event when COVID-19 cases are on the rise in Texas?! Why aren't people taking this more seriously? Am I overreacting? Is COVID not a thing anymore? (this is the same nurse that hosted a Halloween Party this year).



yeah Florida is not much better. I don’t know what’s going on. It’s really frustrating though. just a lot of anger in my blood atm

my heart goes out to you with coworkers/relatives who ignore safety precautions. I hope you’re finding healthy ways to cope with the stress and are able to keep yourself safe.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2020)

im literally the only one in my family sensible enough to wear a mask, I went to the store with them and I was the only one wearing a mask. I saw a ton of people without masks in there too or wearing them the wrong way and it's just so frustrating augh


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 14, 2020)

Feeling mad at myself cause I checked in here yesterday buy didn't realize the candy thing was goin on, so I completely missed my chance. I'm JUST now seeing it cause the threads mentioning it were bumped so they appeared on the boards. All I did was check my notifs and maybe browsed a little.

Frriiiiiiick.

Edit: went to go see their buying price and yeah I can't do that. Plus the only giveaway there is for it is if you BOUGHT one which I didn't cause I didn't bother to check. Ugh. It's such a stupid thing to be mad at myself about but it still bothers me. It doesn't help that it looks really cool too.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

My teacher still hasn’t gotten back to me they haven’t graded my quiz either. She did say that she was really busy and behind on grading for several classes, but dang this is frustrating. 

I also took my pill before eating anything and now I’m not hungry anymore.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

My cat keeps begging me even though i just fed her. She always does this but since my parents are gone she is bothering me not them. I am so glad she is eating since we came close to having to put her to sleep because one week she stopped eating. ever since then, her appetite has been unending. I love my cat but this can get annoying (and she almost trips us by walking under our feet in the kitchen).

I’m worried that i didn’t give a good payment and/or tip for this art i had commissioned. i went with what i saw most people paying for the lightly colored since this was my first art commission, when i got it, i felt like i should have paid 200 up front. >< the artwork is so beautiful and amazing and they did everything i asked them to try to do. I am not rich in tbt and have another piece being commissioned so i was trying to ensure i had enough to pay/tip for both. one is a friend and since she didn’t want anything for her birthday or for other things, I really wanted to give her a decent tip or what i thought would be. i really hope the artist knows i am extremely grateful and for the fact they are letting me use it for my journal (with credit to them of course). And one i got for free for winning a raffle, she returned my tip but i wonder if i should’ve gave it to her again and more (i always thought 100 tbt was a good tip but now >< i am afraid i may have insulted her). aaah anxiety sucks but i feel like this is a good worry since i don’t want to insult any of these extremely talented artists or underpay them tip and flat payment ><


----------



## oak (Nov 14, 2020)

It's suppose to be the weekend but I'm about to start a long afternoon shift at work and it's pissing rain. It's times like this I wish I was a house wife  any takers?


----------



## Maiana (Nov 14, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Bothered by a lot of things lately.  My odd sleeping schedule.  My inadequacies.  The situation I’m in with my mom having cancer.  The fact that I could have a full-time job and my own place right now as well as be better off if it weren’t for the pandemic and my state leading the nation in cases.  The drama and stupidity that comes out of people never ceases to amaze me.  People these days really just need to learn how to chill more.


Sending you and your family lots of love. <3


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2020)

Maiana said:


> Sending you and your family lots of love. <3



Thank you, Maiana.  That’s very sweet of you.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

oak said:


> It's suppose to be the weekend but I'm about to start a long afternoon shift at work and it's pissing rain. It's times like this I wish I was a house wife  any takers?


Sure, come over! 
Sorry you have to work in the rain


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2020)

one of the pairs of pants I got (the striped pair which I'm really excited to wear) fits fine, but it seems as if I need to slim my waist size down a bit for them to fit perfectly.

the problem is, I had an exercise regiment that I was followin--to slim my waist--for about two weeks, and it was going well. however after getting all caught up in stupid schoolwork and getting worked up and stressed, I completely forgot about it. so now I basically have to restart it. how frustrating. hopefully this time when I start I can actually keep up with it. I really do need to slim my waist, I want to wear these pants so bad (plus I just need to do it anyways, I don't want a pudgy belly).


tl;dr school sucks ***


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 14, 2020)

I have to go back to work soon with the pandemic going on. Although I'm grateful I still have a job, a lot of people where I am don't seem to be taking this seriously and its worrying me.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 14, 2020)

A friend I haven't spoken to in years came into my mind a while ago and I'm really missing her.


----------



## Maiana (Nov 14, 2020)

college gets insanely hard after midterms???

nobody warned me about this type of stress


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 15, 2020)

nghhhhhh... i got a crappy report card mark ://
idk what happened.. i was so motivated last year but this year has just been the worst!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 15, 2020)

I like how you can rant and rave and argue and fuss about irrational things all you want. But the second I challenge you, I’m the one being “over emotional” and “hysterical”.

I’m really sick of being gaslighted, man. ;.;

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2020



Reginald Fairfield said:


> People panic buying tp again.


They’re doing it here too. Walmart is apparently going to start limiting hand sanitizer again too. Frick


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2020)

Stiff and with the beginnings of a headache, which is what happens when I get a full night’s sleep. Pretty cool that I either have to feel like this or be exhausted.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 15, 2020)

it's a <6000 bells item, why do ppl on nookazon want a ton of nmts for it ........


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 15, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> it's a <6000 bells item, why do ppl on nookazon want a ton of nmts for it ........


Nookazon sounds like the Pokemon GTS of Animal Crossing where people would list their level 3 Caterpie and ask for a level 100 Kyogre.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Nookazon sounds like the Pokemon GTS of Animal Crossing where people would list their level 3 Caterpie and ask for a level 100 Kyogre.


I think a lot of those are trolling around for people who give away perfect mons that are genned in that are given away like hotcakes. I find those extremely cheap to be totally honest... I release those whenever I get them via wonder trade.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 15, 2020)

Had a rash pretty much since I started working in the lab a couple weeks ago, and Thursday it started looking like it might be ringworm so I did a telehealth meeting and it is ringworm. :| At least I have some medication for it now but I feel really gross that I've been walking around with it for weeks lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 15, 2020)

Zane said:


> Stiff and with the beginnings of a headache, which is what happens when I get a full night’s sleep. Pretty cool that I either have to feel like this or be exhausted.


I switch over from ibprofen to excedrin migraine, and that helped a lot. Hope you feel better.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 15, 2020)

can feel a twinge of a headache coming on


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I switch over from ibprofen to excedrin migraine, and that helped a lot. Hope you feel better.


that's what I did about a year ago cause ibuprofen and naproxen weren't helping me anymore, excedrin definitely helps. though personally if I wait too long to take it and let the headache turn into an actual migraine then I find it doesn't help.


I've noticed that the older I get, the more sensitive I become. When I was in middle school I used to be a bit bossy to my friends (prob cause of ASD/Aspergers) and I could handle getting yelled at by my friends and my brother, as well as me yelling at them. nowadays if anyone shows even a slightly disapproving tone in their words I start to cry and feel like a piece of ****.  I couldn't imagine trying to boss anyone around now, because I don't like when people do that to me. idk I guess I've just become less tolerant of rudeness as I've gotten older, probably mostly because of the bs I've been through w my dad and him acting like a jerk and an idiot to our family for the last 7-8 years.

I also rediscovered a note that I wrote to my math teacher in 8th grade that went something like "I'm really sorry I didn't do the homework that was due today .My mind has been all over the place this week, and I've been forgetting things really easily. I promise that I'll get the assignment done as soon as possible and turn it in." and then ofc the teacher said that it was okay, I was a good student, and he knew that I would turn it in. that's literally exactly how my school life is right now, except instead of being in 8th grade I'm a senior in college. I guess some things never really do change. makes me sad.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm at a course for my new job and everyone is super awkward, including myself  I hope I don't have trouble getting along with new coworkers...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm hungry and wanna eat dinner but I can't right now man..


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 15, 2020)

i'm working on my Christmas list and browsing anime/video game figures and I knew they were expensive, but what bothers me is how much more people jack them up on ebay or on amazon.  like this Futaba Sakura one with a glowing base costs $247 normally but is jacked up to $400-700ish.  Then there is this Auron FFX figure on Amazon I sometimes see for $900.  Geez....


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Nov 15, 2020)

any1 is racist if theyre rasist

edit: ohmygosh ohmygosh I just woke out of a deep sleep and wrote that I'm so sorry I have just realized what I did I am truly sorry


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 16, 2020)

Can't think of a reason to take a connect in game right now, still want to.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 16, 2020)

Trying to get snuggles from my bunnies, but neither of them want it right now. Also because it’s Monday and I haven’t heard back from my teacher.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2020)

it's 7:48a and I'm too tired to get out of bed. I'm like in a constant state of exhaustion and theres nothing I can do about it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2020)

More dumbass restrictions. also how the hell do they count libraries and public transport as public gatherings


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> More dumbass restrictions. also how the hell do they count libraries and public transport as public gatherings


I could see maybe public transport, but libraries? really?


I seem to have no concept or urgency or time this morning. I literally have a class starting in less than 20 min and I'm just over here with one sock and no shoes on, and I can't get myself to do anything. idk what my deal is today.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I could see maybe public transport, but libraries? really?
> 
> 
> I seem to have no concept or urgency or time this morning. I literally have a class starting in less than 20 min and I'm just over here with one sock and no shoes on, and I can't get myself to do anything. idk what my deal is today.


well people still need to use public transport to get to their works since not everyone has car, or do they wanna pay everyone's taxis? lol

and yep really. kinda glad i'm not working there now cause those restrictions makes me flip. i'm ususally not pro-mask because of its abuse but if that could stop these dumb limits send me a box. also, pay everyone student/senior so they can buy books too


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 16, 2020)

My sister is blowing her flute right in my ear since we share a tiny room :/
i'm gonna be deaf by the end of tonight.


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2020)

now i know damn well my father didn’t just throw a tantrum over garlic bread


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 16, 2020)

I hope this isn't too personal, but back in September my cat passed away due to kidney failure. I'm still pretty broken up about it, but I'm nowhere near as much of a mess as I was when it first happened.

However, my partner isn't ready to welcome a new cat into our lives mainly because it would now be "our" cat instead of "my" cat. My former kitty was with me before I met my current partner.

We still have some relationship issues to work out which is why he's holding off, but man do I have this emptiness in my heart that aches to love another kitty already. The silence in our apartment is driving me stir crazy.

I do understand the decision to hold off until we're stronger as a couple, but it hurts everyday not having a kitty around.


----------



## Alienroadie (Nov 16, 2020)

There is a piece of skin on my toe, and if i rip it off, my brain will explode from the pain


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 16, 2020)

I get distracted... far too easily. I make decisions on a whim. Life is difficult. I'm not sure if I can make up my homework.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 16, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> I hope this isn't too personal, but back in September my cat passed away due to kidney failure. I'm still pretty broken up about it, but I'm nowhere near as much of a mess as I was when it first happened.
> 
> However, my partner isn't ready to welcome a new cat into our lives mainly because it would now be "our" cat instead of "my" cat. My former kitty was with me before I met my current partner.
> 
> ...



Is he worried about the expectation that he'll have to care for the cat as well & he doesn't want that responsibility? 
I'm so sorry about your kitty though. You must have loved him very much


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 16, 2020)

My stomachs been hurting all day so that’s fun


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 16, 2020)

i need to finish filling out my catalog on villagerdb but i keep getting lazy about it or losing focus while trying to do it and end up forgetting where i was and have bought new stuff since causing me to have to start over. i actually filled out all of my furniture today and plan to not let myself buy anything in acnh till im done filling it out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2020)

my art project is due tomorrow morning but I'm stressing so much about my recital tomorrow and my (piano) jury coming up that I don't think I'll be able to finish it and stay sane 

If I was given maybe a few more days to work on it then I would be fine. it just happens to coincide with a very busy time for me.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 16, 2020)

Worried again about my posts annoying people. When writing posts or talking to people in person, i lose my focus a lot or forget when I’m talking about (I think it has something to do with asperger’s). one of my friends always tells me to hurry up and my dad gets all pissy and tells me to just say out; yet he tells our former financial advisor he knows i have asperger’s. yeah sure. you’d treat me entirely different if you knew i had that and anxiety and you’d be taking medicine for yours. Anyways, i am not proud that i worry about something silly like this. just i get so anxious seeing two word posts liked and longer posts ignored. i know the like function can mean agree too since i like posts that i agree with and i don’t expect everyone to like what i say or agree with me; which is why i wish this wouldn’t bug me or make me worry. i wish i knew how to talk and think normally and how to be excited or happy or aad or anything without it being too much for anyone ><. I know i shouldn’t worry about what others think but i want to be considerate to others.

Aside from this silly worry, I’m doing okay .


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2020)

I think I'm going to be sick.
Hopefully its a small cold and it goes away fast.


----------



## Neb (Nov 16, 2020)

I was rejected again. Maybe I should just learn to be happy on my own. It’d certainly save a lot of time.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 16, 2020)

Welp, my area is going back into the Purple Tier for the Coronavirus yet again. This is going to put many businesses out of commission for good, and that's so sad...  I hope people follow guidelines for the holidays. 

edit: not to mention cases going up, I mean that's a whole different topic, but yeah it's awful as well obviously


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 16, 2020)

samsquared said:


> Is he worried about the expectation that he'll have to care for the cat as well & he doesn't want that responsibility?
> I'm so sorry about your kitty though. You must have loved him very much


Nah it's more like "hypothetically if we split up, who would even get possession of the kitty should it love us both equally?"


----------



## Dim (Nov 16, 2020)

Throat feeling pretty irritated. Hopefully it's just allergies or something. Covid-19 cases is rapid in my store and I'm starting to feel paranoid now. >~>


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 16, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> I hope this isn't too personal, but back in September my cat passed away due to kidney failure. I'm still pretty broken up about it, but I'm nowhere near as much of a mess as I was when it first happened.
> 
> However, my partner isn't ready to welcome a new cat into our lives mainly because it would now be "our" cat instead of "my" cat. My former kitty was with me before I met my current partner.
> 
> ...



. I am so sorry that you are going through this and for the loss of your kitty. Sorry also for seeing this just now. I hope you work things out and I definitely understand that feeling. Three years ago my sister’s cat (who was the litter mate to one of mine) passed away and my sister really wants a cat and I really want her to have a cat so i can go there and play with it. There is some circumstances that are preventing my sister from getting another cat. Her husband loved her cat and isn’t ready for another cat (because he took care of my sister’s cat supposedly more than her).

I hope in time he’ll let you have another cat. I hope things get better for you too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2020)

I am _so_ busy right now that I'm practically exploding from stress.  I have a tendency to wait until the last minute for assignments because I function best under pressure, but when there's a bunch of major projects and papers due at the same time it doesn't really work.  I desperately want to get done with this semester so I can go home for winter break, but I have literal hours of finals left until then.  Pray for me please.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 17, 2020)

Dang sea pig.


xara said:


> now i know damn well my father didn’t just throw a tantrum over garlic bread


It is delicious.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 17, 2020)

xara said:


> now i know damn well my father didn’t just throw a tantrum over garlic bread


this made me laugh so hard because it's exactly something my dad would do  

--

I have now officially left my job and oh boy it has been an emotional rollercoaster. I didn't think it would hurt this much leaving a job


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 17, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> . I am so sorry that you are going through this and for the loss of your kitty. Sorry also for seeing this just now. I hope you work things out and I definitely understand that feeling. Three years ago my sister’s cat (who was the litter mate to one of mine) passed away and my sister really wants a cat and I really want her to have a cat so i can go there and play with it. There is some circumstances that are preventing my sister from getting another cat. Her husband loved her cat and isn’t ready for another cat (because he took care of my sister’s cat supposedly more than her).
> 
> I hope in time he’ll let you have another cat. I hope things get better for you too.


Thank you so much for your well wishes. <3 It really means a lot to know there are others going through something similar. Also no worries about only now just seeing this was mostly just venting and thought my post would get buried.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2020)

Stress. Had a mini breakdown.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 17, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Stress. Had a mini breakdown.



I’m sorry :/. I hope you’re feeling better now, if not, hang in there and if you ever want to vent, feel free to shoot me a dm or post on my wall. Sorry if this is weird. Just concerned.

While we were giving my cats their treatments, my mom brought up how we are going to visit my sister for her bday. I’m depressed because i don’t feel comfortable leaving home and I told her and she just had to remind me that she still wants to move. I don’t want to move since my friends are here and one i am waiting to return from out of the country because he doesn’t have citizenship. I want to be here when he returns. I have no choice but to move because i am still dependent on my family. i wish i could suddenly be able to handle everything on my own since i don’t want to move and don’t want to leave home for even a day.

I hate how i am and how i have all of these problems and can’t push myself to change.


----------



## Dim (Nov 17, 2020)

why can't I ever relax anymore?


----------



## Clock (Nov 17, 2020)

Being sick really makes me feel unmotivated sometimes


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m doing better now, so nevermind.


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2020)

just butchered my presentation......... my internet going out in the middle of it def did not help


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> snip



Thank you lovely, I'm doing better. Reach out to me if you want to as well, alright? Also wishing you the best


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 17, 2020)

Wish I were a different person


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2020)

This whole adulting thing is tough. Especially when your family isn't very supportive of you.


----------



## Xeleron (Nov 17, 2020)

A lot seems to be going wrong for me atm, I can't seem to catch a break, once I come to terms with something, something else comes up. One of my worst fears came true on Saturday and I'm just hoping my family and I can overcome the news we got. Also waiting on my partner's test results to come back to determine whether he has a) an infection, b) hepatitis or c) a liver disease that could cause heart or liver failure.... definitely going to be worried and stressed until the results come back.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 18, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Today has been terrible.  I was naive to think my weeks would start getting better.  As an ex-friend once said, “life ******* sucks and then you die”.


I believe an anime used that line as well.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I believe an anime used that line as well.



Not sure how you quoted this, but that’s interesting to know.  Thanks.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 18, 2020)

I wanna  digital draw again, but I feel like i'll doubt myself again. 

then stop again


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 18, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Not sure how you quoted this, but that’s interesting to know.  Thanks.


Weird, can't think of that show either.


----------



## Xeleron (Nov 18, 2020)

Something that hasn't happened to me in years just did... I got a whole bunch of suds in my eye while I was taking a shower... I know it's nothing terrible, but it's incredibly painful and it just seems that lately everything that CAN go wrong WILL go wrong... needless to say, I was extra careful when getting out of the shower. Now I just hope I won't get an eye infection.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Weird, can't think of that show either.



Well, if you do think of it let me know.  I guess until then it’s a mystery.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I believe an anime used that line as well.


I thought that was from a song lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 18, 2020)

Well my anxiety is back. I’m taking a break from forum and discord for a day or two -peace 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020



Xeleron said:


> Something that hasn't happened to me in years just did... I got a whole bunch of suds in my eye while I was taking a shower... I know it's nothing terrible, but it's incredibly painful and it just seems that lately everything that CAN go wrong WILL go wrong... needless to say, I was extra careful when getting out of the shower. Now I just hope I won't get an eye infection.


Hope your eye is going to be ok friend


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 18, 2020)

Saw the headline "Jack Black does the wap dance in his underwear." I don't know what that is, but no thank you.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Saw the headline "Jack Black does the wap dance in his underwear." I don't know what that is, but no thank you.


yeah i dont wanna know either lmao....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2020)

pretty positive that I had an assignment due for Jazz Hist on Monday and I still haven't done it whoops

also had to eat dinner a lot later than usual yesterday (8pm instead of 5pm) and because of that this morning i feel kinda crappy. I would normally get breakfast around this time but idk about today.

edit: also in a rut yet again cause I found someone to sell me a blue balloon finally but I don't have enough tbt and idk what to sell to make more gxhsj2bdgdue


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 18, 2020)

xara said:


> now i know damn well my father didn’t just throw a tantrum over garlic bread


How did I miss this, I'm laughing so hard at that image lmao


----------



## xara (Nov 18, 2020)

so quadmester 2 of my online classes started today and turns out, at least one of my teachers are expecting me to have my camera on during class. as someone with severe anxiety and self-esteem issues, i’m not comfortable with this at all and now have to harass both my principal and guidance counsellor in hopes that they’ll waive this expectation. during the 1st quadmester, neither of my teachers _ever_ asked for cameras to be turned on and i was very comfortable with that. i don’t feel comfortable with people being able to see me or getting a glimpse into my home life. i understand that teachers are simply yearning for engagement but this would impact my ability to work significantly.

i really hope something can be done about this or else i’m in for a really rough 3 months :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 18, 2020)

Mom can go jump off a cliff. I hate her everyday.


----------



## Dim (Nov 18, 2020)

. . .


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 18, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> -snip-



 I’m so sorry Xel. Sending you positive thoughts and wishes. Hang in there the best you can. My dms and wall is always open if you ever want to vent or chat about other stuff to distract you. 



xara said:


> so quadmester 2 of my online classes started today and turns out, at least one of my teachers are expecting me to have my camera on during class. as someone with severe anxiety and self-esteem issues, i’m not comfortable with this at all and now have to harass both my principal and guidance counsellor in hopes that they’ll waive this expectation. during the 1st quadmester, neither of my teachers _ever_ asked for cameras to be turned on and i was very comfortable with that. i don’t feel comfortable with people being able to see me or getting a glimpse into my home life. i understand that teachers are simply yearning for engagement but this would impact my ability to work significantly.
> 
> i really hope something can be done about this or else i’m in for a really rough 3 months :/



I hope you succeed in this fight since I would hate that as well . Hang in there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2020)

I made a post on fb about BLM and why it's important, and my dad (a close minded conservative republican) comes in with that "all lives matter" bull****.  he basically negated all the oppression and harassment that black Americans and POC have endured for years.

I ****in my hate him.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 18, 2020)

i hate my job


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 18, 2020)

I feel too forced into my religion. My parents get so disgusted when I 'don't do my part', and even when I was about 6 I couldn't wait to move out because of this. I've held this grudge on me for years. It really sucks that I can't be myself around my family purely because of fear of their judgement.
Not only that, but EVERYONE at my church thinks i'm so sweet and girly, when in reality i'm just a transboy who loves being a potato all day.
wish I can just be myself without being judged, then life would be so much easier :/


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 19, 2020)

Two words (would be three but I prefer not to swear): Cancer *s u c k s *


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> Two words (would be three but I prefer not to swear): Cancer *s u c k s *



100% agree and it has taken way too many people from us in recent years as well as my mom is struggling with it this year.  Really thankful for all of the money and research that goes into trying to find a cure.


----------



## Clock (Nov 19, 2020)

My head hurts so ****ing much and dizzy from coughing too much


----------



## Pop-tart (Nov 19, 2020)

Nearly fainted during my blood test today


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2020)

really hope i get my neopets account back;__;


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 19, 2020)

having trouble going back to sleep even though i should get up now anyways. i keep remembering some stuff that should be good memories but instead I think of the embarrassing things and want to forget them even more. also am bothered by a lot of stuff that i still can’t come to terms with and move on. I really hate how when i tell myself to move on and forget things, the opposite happens and just how my brain likes to dwell on things even stuff I don’t want to dwell on. anxiety sucks and i wish i was born without it and didn’t have other mental problems. :/

overall, I guess I’m feeling better than I was two days ago. 

I just read something about the tents being color locked and I really hope that isn’t the case; super anxious and annoyed about that.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 19, 2020)

i think i have some sort of issue. i just REFUSE to eat dinner unless it's been 12 hours since i woke up, the thought of eating earlier really distresses me, i won't eat with family or friends for that reason. i will sometimes make an exception if i'm obligated to but i hate it and it's distressing

idk what that means lmao, it's kind of annoying tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm so tired of people telling me that BLM is "inherently racist" and is a "domestic terrorist organization" like c'mon yall need to stop acting so damn foolish.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 19, 2020)

a few years until i can move out and be free from this


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 19, 2020)

Many things I cannot speak of, but nothing that I am not used to, unfortunately...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2020)

Been having bad luck days and my feelings got hurt couple of times this month. I don't even feel like celebrating my birthday this year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2020)

I absolutely hate being in college, but my mom keeps telling me that "you'll look bacj and realize how easy it used to be" like bruh if my life gets harder after college then I would rather just drop dead right tf now. I don't want to live a life full of misery and constantly being bombarded with work and literally never catching a break. I would honest to god rather be dead.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I absolutely hate being in college, but my mom keeps telling me that "you'll look bacj and realize how easy it used to be" like bruh if my life gets harder after college then I would rather just drop dead right tf now. I don't want to live a life full of misery and constantly being bombarded with work and literally never catching a break. I would honest to god rather be dead.


Ah I relate to that so much. I've been told that "these years are some of the best parts of your life." If _this _is the best part of my life, I don't even want to know what the rest of it looks like. Probably the worst "encouraging" thing you can say.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2020)

I keep on driving around not getting **** done. While I started out having good intentions, I just... continue driving and speeding across the streets lmao. Right now I'm just waiting for my pizza order to finish, but I'm hoping to do some actual schoolwork when I get home. ;3


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

I have too much to do every day.  Not getting enough work done for my job recently, or as much as I’d like.  I have finished several tasks for my bosses recently and they’re really thankful for it, but I need to do more.

Other than that I’m actually doing pretty well.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 19, 2020)

Man, I sure do ****ing love it when people barge into my room with no prior warning. For ****'s sake, you come in, waste my time, and complain when I've had enough and slightly raise my voice just so you'd leave? 
I'm ****ing done with this, but no matter how hard I tell you to stop, you won't. Stop trying to "catch me" or whatever your goal is. I'm just trying to work and play games and have some time alone.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m just really tired lately and I look how feel today. I don’t think I’m sick or anything just tired. It’s also annoying when I’m having allergies in class and the teacher gets mad at me when I turn the camera away for a second to deal with those allergies.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I absolutely hate being in college, but my mom keeps telling me that "you'll look bacj and realize how easy it used to be" like bruh if my life gets harder after college then I would rather just drop dead right tf now. I don't want to live a life full of misery and constantly being bombarded with work and literally never catching a break. I would honest to god rather be dead.


this is why l never went to college and also because what l'm diagnosed with. Just too much.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020



Intelligent_zombie said:


> I’m just really tired lately and I look how feel today. I don’t think I’m sick or anything just tired. It’s also annoying when I’m having allergies in class and the teacher gets mad at me when I turn the camera away for a second to deal with those allergies.


wow those teachers don't have respect


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2020)

why is it so hard to get tbt I just want a blue balloon T__T


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Nov 20, 2020)

So I just got a positive covid test and (after worrying about it for a LONG time and feeling like he was pulling away from me...) my boyfriend and I are on a break. 

(Edit: the discussion about this started partially before getting the test result so it's not like a cause of the break it's just great timing)

We still love and care about each other but there's just so much stress right now....and we're going to keep talking and maybe we won't break up... but it hurts so, so badly. When I hear break it just sounds like a stop on the way to a breakup.

We live together but we're going to keep quarantined in our bedrooms...


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 20, 2020)

@scaredlittlebug I'm so sorry to hear that, please take care of yourself and your bf, too <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 20, 2020)

There was a vibrating Harry Potter broom toy?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 20, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There was a vibrating Harry Potter broom toy?


That’s disturbing.




Intelligent_zombie said:


> the teacher gets mad at me when I turn the camera away for a second to deal with those allergies.



I can relate. Also I’m sure those same teachers turn their cams away too, thosehypocrites


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There was a vibrating Harry Potter broom toy?



You saw that in a Spenser's store or...?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 20, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> You saw that in a Spenser's store or...?







Official toy.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

...i feel pretty hurt


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 20, 2020)

My roommate just accidentally spilled ice cold water on me. I think I’m dying


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 20, 2020)

scaredlittlebug said:


> So I just got a positive covid test and (after worrying about it for a LONG time and feeling like he was pulling away from me...) my boyfriend and I are on a break.
> 
> (Edit: the discussion about this started partially before getting the test result so it's not like a cause of the break it's just great timing)
> 
> ...


 
Oh no! Please take care and stay safe. I am so sorry to hear this. I hope you get well soon and things get better for you soon.



Meraki said:


> ...i feel pretty hurt



I’m sorry to hear that :/. Hang in there. If you want  to vent. feel free to dm me or post on my wall.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh no! Please take care and stay safe. I am so sorry to hear this. I hope you get well soon and things get better for you soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry to hear that :/. Hang in there. If you want  to vent. feel free to dm me or post on my wall.


dmed you, thank you so much for the offer


----------



## Seastar (Nov 20, 2020)

Can I please be warned when the heat gets turned off? It's close to winter and I might have the coldest room in the house. I didn't know it was turned off until I was freezing at 2 AM.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 20, 2020)

bruh they weren't kidding when they said that the medication I'm on will make my skin prone to sunburn...because my face is the most burnt it's ever been  I'm such an idiot for not taking extra time to put on sunscreen


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2020)

Malta is an interesting country...they are like, really progressive in so many things(like healthcare, lgbtq+ rights etc. which is a+) but yet abortion is like, illegal in every cause. Bruh.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2020)

Aw, Amazon has a collectors edition of a game I want for €30, but I only have a €20 giftcard to use.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Aw, Amazon has a collectors edition of a game I want for €30, but I only have a €20 giftcard to use.


Oh you can't combine it?

Also hope I get my Japanese splatoon2 amiibos next week or so...i bet customs is the largest issue tho lol


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Oh you can't combine it?
> 
> Also hope I get my Japanese splatoon2 amiibos next week or so...i bet customs is the largest issue tho lol



No I'm just poor.  It's not a need or really a want, but it's a really cool collectors edition I wish I could use my gift card on. 
I've been trying to find something nice in the Black Friday sale, but most things are pretty lame. I might just save my money.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2020)

Romaki said:


> No I'm just poor.  It's not a need or really a want, but it's a really cool collectors edition I wish I could use my gift card on.
> I've been trying to find something nice in the Black Friday sale, but most things are pretty lame. I might just save my money.


Yeah I mean if you had 10 bucks you could use that and gift card, but yeah gotcha fam.

Yeah they are p lame here too so I usually don't care about it.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 20, 2020)

It bothers me that for some years now, I hesitate to say I am "Christian" _only_ because apparently it means very different things to different people depending on who you ask. I feel like I have to specify that I am a Jesus follower and Bible believer with no denomination (among other things many might assume that I believe). Many people nowadays have vastly different definitions of what Christianity is and it's just really confusing to me, as I feel like I have to have this huge disclaimer to explain myself somehow if I am a "Christian," since so many have such vastly different beliefs regarding it than I do. Also, I do not ever force my beliefs on others, but I do freely talk about it and love to share the gospel, especially if asked any questions. 

Also, I wish people wouldn't talk so much about religion & politics on TBT but that's _my _problem and I know I don't have to look at those types of posts. If I offended anyone, I am deeply sorry, as that was not at all my intent. I want to be very clear that I am not questioning anyone else's beliefs or anything of that sort. Thanks for reading and if you do feel the need to respond to this, I respectfully ask you do so in PM so as not to start any off topic stuff in this thread, thank you!  

I hope everyone is okay out there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Meraki said:


> ...i feel pretty hurt


What happened?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> What happened?


ill just dm you about it


----------



## toxapex (Nov 20, 2020)

had headache last night.
couldnt sleep because of headache.
overslept.
woke up with headache.


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 20, 2020)

My organization is so demanding and so highly regulated. If I want to do a simple activity I have to submit 500 different forms to 500 different people and if I want to cancel it’s exactly the same. Their regulations and guidelines are so disorganized and all over the place. If you don’t do this one activity: probation. If you didn‘t follow rule 5 out of 50, there will be problems.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> My organization is so demanding and so highly regulated. If I want to do a simple activity I have to submit 500 different forms to 500 different people and if I want to cancel it’s exactly the same. Their regulations and guidelines are so disorganized and all over the place. If you don’t do this one activity: probation. If you didn‘t follow rule 5 out of 50, there will be problems.



Gross. I would not handle that well at all if I were in that organization.


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 20, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Gross. I would not handle that well at all if I were in that organization.


Yeah. It’s for community service hours and I’m already signed up. There’s just so much to do and it’s honestly stressful.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 20, 2020)

I feel kinda embarrassed. I saw the producer of Ghost in the Shell 2045 post something on twitter related to the first GIts’s anniversary and I congratulated her like everyone else though i had to add it must’ve been exciting to be part of, and then found out in her reply that she joined two years after. >< oof i am so embarrassed. I apologized but i am afraid I annoyed her and offended her and i made myself look so stupid. she still liked my tweet but yeah i feel extremely bad. >< i was excited about the anniversary and seeing she said how without gits she wouldn’t be here today (as producer or co producer of a few other ghost in the shell projects), I wanted to congratulate her on being part of the crew. ugh. i need to go back to no commenting on tweets or look stuff up if i am not sure about something.

Edit: She was extremely kind and understanding & wasn’t offended at all. I feel better but am still extremely embarrassed ><. Regardless if she was clear or not, she really had no need to be. It is up to me to look it up and know what her roles were and when.

Such a silly thing to worry about but lol just embarrassment kills me sometimes.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 20, 2020)

*I hate my own language and I want to drop out of college first semester *


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2020)

my piano jury is tomorrow so I'll just be spending the next 18 hours constantly stressing and having background anxiety about it .__.


----------



## allainah (Nov 20, 2020)

just saw my brother put this in the fridge at the guest house,

click

funny thing is I was there to workout cause I've been feeling chubby & didnt even know that cake existed lmao im literally crying


----------



## John Wick (Nov 20, 2020)

I just watched the end of Supernatural and I'm furious.

Worst ending of a series since Game of Thrones. Utterly pissed at the pointless life and deaths. Ruined 15 years of my life, by rendering the previous 14 seasons unwatchable now.

What a ****ing injustice to the series and the fans.

I don't want to talk. 

Excuse my rant, I'm just so enraged at this!


----------



## oak (Nov 20, 2020)

allainah said:


> just saw my brother put this in the fridge at the guest house,
> 
> click
> 
> funny thing is I was there to workout cause I've been feeling chubby & didnt even know that cake existed lmao im literally crying


Throw his cheesecake on the ground and leave it there. If it was me I'd sneeze on it and leave it for him to enjoy. Or is my advice too petty? Either way sorry about your brother, he sounds like a dick.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 20, 2020)

allainah said:


> just saw my brother put this in the fridge at the guest house,
> 
> click
> 
> funny thing is I was there to workout cause I've been feeling chubby & didnt even know that cake existed lmao im literally crying


I would burst into tears if someone left me a note like that, but I tend to be very sensitive so...


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 20, 2020)

allainah said:


> just saw my brother put this in the fridge at the guest house,
> 
> click
> 
> funny thing is I was there to workout cause I've been feeling chubby & didnt even know that cake existed lmao im literally crying


Knowing what kind of person I am, I would probably put little hints of Wasabi/spicy powder in there or dump it altogether because I know people who had eating disorders so I don't take things like that very lightly



John Wick said:


> I just watched the end of Supernatural and I'm furious.
> 
> Worst ending of a series since Game of Thrones. Utterly pissed at the pointless life and deaths. Ruined 15 years of my life, by rendering the previous 14 seasons unwatchable now.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Supernatural Spoilers



I dropped that show after season 5 because there were so many episodes that I didn't feel like watching anymore episodes and tbh I think I jumped the ship at a good conclusion. Not to mention they literally sent Castiel to turboh**l2.0omgscary for admitting his feelings to Dean which is a flat out wtf moment, only to never ever mention it. Me and my friends starred at the screen for a whole minute after watching the several last episodes wondering what on earth just happened.




	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020

Also just wanted to say that I really wanted to take a certain class class for second semester but I can't because I have to take an essential physics class which takes up the time slot for that class. I remember stressing so hard when I took AP Physics and it sucks so bad uggggh.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Kind of long



While I was finishing playing Super Smash Brothers someone came by and I had no idea who they were.  I should have answered the door, and now both my mom and myself could have the virus, and my mom *can’t* have the virus because she already has an underlying health condition (cancer).  I’m the type of person who gets angry rarely, but I’m extremely pissed off right now.  This isn’t a ******* joke or a ****** Friday night party.  This is a *pandemic*, and if you’re not extra careful you’ll wind up with COVID-19 as well.  Why can’t people take this more seriously?  I’m going to monitor things for the next couple of days and pray that both of us stay healthy.


----------



## allainah (Nov 20, 2020)

oak said:


> Throw his cheesecake on the ground and leave it there. If it was me I'd sneeze on it and leave it for him to enjoy. Or is my advice too petty? Either way sorry about your brother, he sounds like a dick.


i probably fkn should of lmao, im petty too  👁    👁

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I would burst into tears if someone left me a note like that, but I tend to be very sensitive so...


literally what i did shfksdj


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 20, 2020)

allainah said:


> literally what i did shfksdj


Ooh I misread the tone, I'm so sorry your brother is that mean. :c


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 20, 2020)

allainah said:


> just saw my brother put this in the fridge at the guest house,
> 
> click
> 
> funny thing is I was there to workout cause I've been feeling chubby & didnt even know that cake existed lmao im literally crying


I would either eat it out of spite, "accidently" drop it or chuck some hot sauce on it or something lmao. That's literally so rude omg


----------



## Bcat (Nov 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I just watched the end of Supernatural and I'm furious.
> 
> Worst ending of a series since Game of Thrones. Utterly pissed at the pointless life and deaths. Ruined 15 years of my life, by rendering the previous 14 seasons unwatchable now.
> 
> ...


...I quit watching Supernatural after season 6. Now I’m scared.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 20, 2020)

i can barely move my legs because i did something where i had to squat most of the time. it hurts to waaaaalk


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 21, 2020)

I’m scared to donate blood tomorrow. I know it’s for a good cause but whenever I had bloodwork done in the past I’d get queasy and nervous. I just hope I don’t pass out lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I’m scared to donate blood tomorrow. I know it’s for a good cause but whenever I had bloodwork done in the past I’d get queasy and nervous. I just hope I don’t pass out lol



First of all, good on you for donating blood! I haven't done it before, but I do get uneasy around blood and stuff. I would grab some juice and cookies after that as a reward lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I’m scared to donate blood tomorrow. I know it’s for a good cause but whenever I had bloodwork done in the past I’d get queasy and nervous. I just hope I don’t pass out lol



That’s awesome that you’re donating blood for a good cause.  I had my blood drawn not too long ago and got really pale.  Took me a bit to get the color back in me, but I didn’t pass out, and I’m pretty big.  I think you’ll be fine.  You can do it!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 21, 2020)

just yknow, seasonal depression kicking in early this year =D
and man i wish i could have a cool talent like my siblings, why did my parents not pass down any of their cool talents to me as well? 
like seriously, i can't do anything and i'm literally just known as the younger sibling of my sisters to most people


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 21, 2020)

This is marked for kids:







John Wick said:


> I just watched the end of Supernatural and I'm furious.
> 
> Worst ending of a series since Game of Thrones. Utterly pissed at the pointless life and deaths. Ruined 15 years of my life, by rendering the previous 14 seasons unwatchable now.
> 
> ...


Did you see the animated crossover with Scooby Doo?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 21, 2020)

literally one of the most stressful things about going away on a work trip is my parents being paranoid af about everything. It just gives me second-hand anxiety on top of the already existing anxiety I have. I get that they just care for me a lot, which I'm grateful for, but I wish they could tone it down a bit :\


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I’m scared to donate blood tomorrow. I know it’s for a good cause but whenever I had bloodwork done in the past I’d get queasy and nervous. I just hope I don’t pass out lol


I have to say, you're definitely doing a good and brave thing so all the best to you ❤ As someone who literally faints and can't stand it at all (though like, flu shots and such are no probs because they are only poking your arm and not drawing it for ages). Good luck!


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 21, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> First of all, good on you for donating blood! I haven't done it before, but I do get uneasy around blood and stuff. I would grab some juice and cookies after that as a reward lmao





Midoriya said:


> That’s awesome that you’re donating blood for a good cause.  I had my blood drawn not too long ago and got really pale.  Took me a bit to get the color back in me, but I didn’t pass out, and I’m pretty big.  I think you’ll be fine.  You can do it!





sheilaa said:


> I have to say, you're definitely doing a good and brave thing so all the best to you ❤ As someone who literally faints and can't stand it at all (though like, flu shots and such are no probs because they are only poking your arm and not drawing it for ages). Good luck!


First of all, thank you for all of your support! It’s in a couple of hours and I’m going to eat breakfast and drink plenty of water. I’m personally not that scared of needles (stabbed myself plenty of times while sewing/needle felting) but it makes me uneasy when I see blood, even if it’s my own. Yeah, I think it would be good to reward myself a little after for sure. Probably going to have my arm hurt for a little, but it’s for the greater good. Thank you again!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2020)

the government just **** hitting the fan here without actually fixing things. Like can you at least plan proper and co-op before you say this and that ****?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 21, 2020)

2 hours of sleep and my brain is foggy af


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2020)

my uncle, no i'm not gonna get some dumb phone payment ****


----------



## Zac Crossing (Nov 21, 2020)

Someone was giving me a haircut  and they got mad while doing it  resulting in it being messed up.  So I had to give myself a buzz cut.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 21, 2020)

Serious issues I cannot talk to anyone about, ever, along with the fact I have to keep everything bottled up and to myself as I literally have no one to talk to that is familiar with my complicated situation. Mental illness can be horrific, especially when left untreated and you're literally alone all the time. I wouldn't wish this on anyone. I hope everyone else is doing okay out there...


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 21, 2020)

First day of work that sucked. I have bad moments (usually dogs tryin to bite me, none of which have done any damage) but never an entire bad day. Today was that, almost for the entire of the day. I kept messing up, one thing after another, and I cried like the stupid ***** I am cause when I get mad, I cry. Stressed, cry. Sad, cry. I hate that crying is my automatic reaction to somethin emotionally overwhelming. I also hate that people see me cry. I used to less sensitive but I either never experienced true emotional overwhelm till I got a job or my 2 years at my last job made me a sensitive wussy. 4 weeks in and I'm already crying, and it's gonna be worse on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. I wouldn't think a dog groomers would be so busy for the holidays, but it is, and this is only for THANKSGIVING. It isn't even for Christmas which I imagine is worse. I know I'm not ready for it. I've been dreading those days for the past 2 weeks, when I found out how busy it gets. I'm still too slow at my job and I know I'm gonna take too long at times which will cause people to get mad at me. I can't help if the dog tries to bite me/the blow dryer, just is straight up crazy and uncooperative, or if the blow dryer isn't making hot air, but when it gets busy it's just easier to say nothing.

I have Sunday off but I'm not sure how much I'll be able to relax without dreading the next coming days.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 21, 2020)

I hate these Garp challenges in my gacha game OPTC. It feels good when I can beat them but it sucks when I have none of the captains that people are using for their teams, the team relies on hitting perfects since I am so bad at it. Thankfully these cost 0 stamina, or none of my friends have that captain up T.T. I hate how much stamina the hardest difficulties in the game cost after clearing it once. I almost beat this one challenge but i messed up on last stage ><.


----------



## Maiana (Nov 21, 2020)

the debate about the ac hairstyles is a mess


----------



## Slaxmax (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm super isolated because of the pandemic and I want to start dating again, let alone just living :/


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 21, 2020)

I grabbed some yogurt from the store before they closed and I didn't pay attention to the flavour. Got home, only to find out I bought vanilla yogurt. I do not like vanilla yogurt. 

Eating that was a real struggle.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

I was huge doof. I went out looking for illuminated diys and was getting frustrated when I couldn’t find them...then I realized I set my time to a couple days ago. (-(~ )-‘ )


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2020)

I’m not happy with the Skwovet event in Pokémon Sword/Shield. There’s no point in doing max raid battles if you’re not going to receive experience candies.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2020)

Maiana said:


> the debate about the ac hairstyles is a mess


What's going on exactly?


----------



## Maiana (Nov 21, 2020)

Meraki said:


> What's going on exactly?


it's just been a whole debate on who can wear the hairstyles (specifically the afro/space buns) and how non-black people are racist for wearing them, blah blah. it's kinda upsetting since i can see and understand both sides of the issue, but it's animal crossing- a game lol. i just don't like seeing people treat my culture as a joke and disrespecting it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 22, 2020)

bro why did I sign up for this stay away work thing again?? Just started a new job and I go away from home immediately. I barely know what I'm doing, I barely know what's going on and why did I think this would be a good idea considering how bad my anxiety is?? Hhhhhhhh I just need to settle into things I guess .-.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 22, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m not happy with the Skwovet event in Pokémon Sword/Shield. There’s no point in doing max raid battles if you’re not going to receive experience candies.


It gives previously unreleased berries. Micle, Jaboca, Rowap and Custap.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 22, 2020)

I’m starting to wonder if there’s something wrong with me because I’m not exited about many things right now. All of the things that usually make me happy seem like chores. I’m not excited about Christmas or Thanksgiving either. My family wants me to come to thanksgiving and I’m trying to get out of it because I just don’t care. I really just want to sleep through my entire break. Maybe I’m depressed but I don’t know


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2020)

Wow so gov'ment wanna go around our constitution just to be able to do like a total lockdown if needed. Please god damn ****ing no. They could do that if there would be like a wartime but it's not??

There is a reason you need two election between wanting to change so both gov'ments can say yes or no to it fml
---

Also that debate is just dumb about hairstyles, it's a cartoon game and if people are getting upset because fiction=real life..? just don't use them or stay away then. I assume Miror B is as racist then as well? I don't think people would use them in such a way anyway it would be an issue. Also you can definitely have, like an afro if you're other ethnicity or mixed so, uh.

Or rather, read up about Japanese culture depictions and such before one go into a debate. It's vastly different from the west.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 22, 2020)

Didn't know exif data on pics could dox you, creepy.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2020)

Also if anything they added those hairstyles to include people which is a great idea.

But yeah they could have been a bit better with all those fade/undercut styles, not everyone has that lol.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 22, 2020)

This is a lighthearted one, but dang the 100 coins star on tiny huge island is always such a pain for me. I was having a lot of trouble getting it last night (I eventually did, yay) and on one of my attempts THIS happened. I would have shut the game off if it wasn't so funny-looking


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330376978055258112


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 22, 2020)

Nvm, scrolled down and read further


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I’m starting to wonder if there’s something wrong with me because I’m not exited about many things right now. All of the things that usually make me happy seem like chores. I’m not excited about Christmas or Thanksgiving either. My family wants me to come to thanksgiving and I’m trying to get out of it because I just don’t care. I really just want to sleep through my entire break. Maybe I’m depressed but I don’t know



Hey, Renee.  I’m sorry you’re feeling this way and I can relate.  Nothing gets me excited anymore, especially with the condition my mom is in and the fact that I’m not in school anymore.  I’m not really looking forward to Thanksgiving or Christmas because that means winter is arriving, and I hate winter as a season.  Hopefully you’re not depressed, but I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 22, 2020)

The shifts at work are wayyyy too long lately because of holiday season and insufficient staff. I’m always so tired and miserable because of it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 22, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I’m starting to wonder if there’s something wrong with me because I’m not exited about many things right now. All of the things that usually make me happy seem like chores. I’m not excited about Christmas or Thanksgiving either. My family wants me to come to thanksgiving and I’m trying to get out of it because I just don’t care. I really just want to sleep through my entire break. Maybe I’m depressed but I don’t know



It is normal; every year the excitement is less for me. This year more so because my dad and I are still not talking. Though the last bit does sound like you may be a bit depressed too. If you want to talk, you know I’m here for you .

Minor bother: I am a bit anxious for the VAs to announce if they’re going to be signing more prints since I got the okay to get one. I really one of Erika Harlacher’s but am waiting to see if David Hayter and Cam Clarke does another Metal Gear Solid poster signing. I was so sad they did it right after I decided to get animal crossing and a switch lite for my birthday. I love mgs so much and their voices. >< I hope they announce it soon before Saturday since that is when the persona poster signings will take place.

And I finally have 30 gems to spend again in OPTC and this banner is a trap but this is the one unit I have been needing since its debut and can’t  do some content without it. I swore not to pull on every single banner a unit i want is boosted in since I finally got this other unit that I wanted for over a year, yet here I go again.


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 22, 2020)

Finished watching _The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance_ yesterday, and I'm pretty put off by the fact that it's been discontinued for any more seasons (even though I knew that was the case before I started watching)...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 22, 2020)

my best friend who i've known since pre-k is suicidal and can't get therapy and i really want to help them but they dont trust me that i can help and i don't know what to do ;v;


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 22, 2020)

i wish we could sort our catalog by most recently obtained. i forget easy and can't remember what i get while i'm outside of my house.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 22, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> It is normal; every year the excitement is less for me. This year more so because my dad and I are still not talking. Though the last bit does sound like you may be a bit depressed too. If you want to talk, you know I’m here for you .
> 
> Minor bother: I am a bit anxious for the VAs to announce if they’re going to be signing more prints since I got the okay to get one. I really one of Erika Harlacher’s but am waiting to see if David Hayter and Cam Clarke does another Metal Gear Solid poster signing. I was so sad they did it right after I decided to get animal crossing and a switch lite for my birthday. I love mgs so much and their voices. >< I hope they announce it soon before Saturday since that is when the persona poster signings will take place.
> 
> And I finally have 30 gems to spend again in OPTC and this banner is a trap but this is the one unit I have been needing since its debut and can’t  do some content without it. I swore not to pull on every single banner a unit i want is boosted in since I finally got this other unit that I wanted for over a year, yet here I go again.


Thank you. I have seasonal affective disorder so I think that this might be what it is. I have a light box I’m supposed to use this time of year, but I forgot about it not that I think it works anyway.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 22, 2020)

Owwie ow... got a terrible stomachache.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 22, 2020)

my dad is making me do an extracurricular activity for school. the only problem is... i'm not athletic, i can't play an instrument, none of the clubs interest me and i certainly can't sing and i have horrible stage fright and can't memorize lines in plays for the life of me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 22, 2020)

I wish someone would buy my stuff so I can heckin buy this balloon hxhwbx dhwhxbxhj

also have two canker sores in my mouth at the same time wthhhhh


----------



## xara (Nov 22, 2020)

if my feelings insist on getting hurt so often, the _least_ they could do is get hurt over stuff that actually matters


----------



## Zane (Nov 22, 2020)

I've felt off and wrong all day :S


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> my best friend who i've known since pre-k is suicidal and can't get therapy and i really want to help them but they dont trust me that i can help and i don't know what to do ;v;


You cannot help someone who is not ready to accept help. Other than offering to listen and letting them know that they come to you it's better to give them space to work through whatever is wrong.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 23, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> my best friend who i've known since pre-k is suicidal and can't get therapy and i really want to help them but they dont trust me that i can help and i don't know what to do ;v;



I know this sounds like cheesy non-advice, but I honestly think one of the best things you can do is make sure they know you are there for them and available if they need someone to talk to or just chill with. 
I hope your friend will be okay. And you as well, I've been in a similar situation before and I know how scary that uncertainty can be.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 23, 2020)

removed <3 thanks for everyone's support


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You cannot help someone who is not ready to accept help. Other than offering to listen and letting them know that they come to you it's better to give them space to work through whatever is wrong.


this is so true. I think this is the reason why I feel like being in counseling at school didn't help me much. I was still trying to process my emotions and figure out how I could get by in the world with all these mental health issues, and I was (and to an extent, still am) unable to really whole-heartedly accept any help. it's best to just know that someone cares and will be there to pick me up when I've fallen, or at least sit by my side.


on another note, tomorrow is my last day of classes before thanksgiving break and I really wish the break could just start now. break usually does start the monday before thanksgiving but because of covid and the fact that they've had to shift the schedule around, they made it so break starts on wednesday. but I'm so tired of being in classes and I really just want to start packing and get my stuff home now T__T


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 23, 2020)

i understand nothing from class :')      kill me now before i do it myself, im so tired of not understanding anything, then understanding it, then having to move on to the next thing i have no idea how to go about learning or understanding and spend hours crying or stressing about it before finally figuring out and realizing it was easy. :') if i fail this class then that's just how it's meant to be.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 23, 2020)

l wish l never sold my love ball that year when l earned it....traded it for a purple candy which wasn't worth it at all because l don't want my candy anymore.

this will never leave my mind


----------



## toxapex (Nov 23, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> Spoiler:  long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your feelings are completely justified, and frankly I'm angry just reading the stuff that your s/o has said to you in that regard. It seems that he's not taking it seriously ENOUGH. 

It's a shame it takes until situations like this for ppl to reveal their ugly side... I can't speak to his character as a whole but his actions here are not okay. Stuff like "you're going to ruin our relationship" or "I feel like something's gonna come along that's too much for you to handle" sounds like he's shifting accountability from himself, and sounds boneheaded at best and manipulative at worst.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 23, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Your feelings are completely justified, and frankly I'm angry just reading the stuff that your s/o has said to you in that regard. It seems that he's not taking it seriously ENOUGH.
> 
> It's a shame it takes until situations like this for ppl to reveal their ugly side... I can't speak to his character as a whole but his actions here are not okay. Stuff like "you're going to ruin our relationship" or "I feel like something's gonna come along that's too much for you to handle" sounds like he's shifting accountability from himself, and sounds boneheaded at best and manipulative at worst.



thanks for your response. It’s nice to have some support  another friend also messaged me, so I am feeling a bit better. Yeah, I agree that those are pretty messed up things to say. Here’s hoping he’s just afraid on his own and not sure how to process it or something like that. I have struggled with anxiety and depression in my life, so those words aren’t from nowhere (me having been overwhelmed by life in the past and him supporting me through it). I don’t blame him for that worry (although I feel I have displayed persistence and support in the face of adversity and been there for him when he needs, I can never know how much more support he has felt he needed.. sorry if that was confusing. I mean to say that he’s felt let down by my anxiety in the past). Anyways I’m hoping to talk more with him and reach more of a conclusion today. Thanks for reaching out though, I feel sane now


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 23, 2020)

So, long story short, over the weekend there was an event held across the street from me. There were quite a lot of people that showed up. No one was wearing masks or social distancing in any way. There were other issues, but just seriously? It was a family thing too so kids may have been there too. I see why my town is a hot spot for covid and I am praying my parents, who are up there in age, continue to stay safe. One of my mom's friends just died from covid for crying out loud! It sucks when people don't care.


----------



## deana (Nov 23, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> Spoiler:  long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, are you me?? Similar conversations have been going on in my house regarding restaurants and family gatherings. My partner thinks it's no biggy but I refuse to go. I told him that he can do what he wants and to respect my choices of what I am personally comfortable with but he definitely thinks I'm over reacting. :/ 

I'm very very sad that your s/o thinks of it as ruining your relationship though. That seems like a bit of a childish overreaction and I hope that is just a frustration and that he will come around to be more understanding in time. I think everyone is just really exhausted over all this virus stuff and some people seem to be responding to that by just really trying to force things "back to normal" when really I think we all need to be vigilant and make sure we are keeping up good practices. I think in a few months when you look back it's going to be quite obvious that you were right in this situation and hopefully he can see that too.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 23, 2020)

xara said:


> if my feelings insist on getting hurt so often, the _least_ they could do is get hurt over stuff that actually matters



/hugs Aw I’m sorry. If you need to vent, my dms are always open. I know you know but just wanted to tell you I’m here for you .



Moo_Nieu said:


> Spoiler:  long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m sorry Moo. I hope things work out for you. I think your feelings are rational and I’d be upset as much as you are. And that is terrible about what he said about you being emotional being unattractive . Nothing wrong with being emotional or for being worried about the everyone’s well being because of covid and wanting to continue to take precautions. It shows you are a human being and that you treasure the people in your life. If you ever want to chat and vent or chat about non related stuff, my dm and wall is always open . No pressure though. My heart goes out to you and hope things get better for you. Sending some positive wishes and vibes your way


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 23, 2020)

deanapants said:


> Wow, are you me?? Similar conversations have been going on in my house regarding restaurants and family gatherings. My partner thinks it's no biggy but I refuse to go. I told him that he can do what he wants and to respect my choices of what I am personally comfortable with but he definitely thinks I'm over reacting. :/
> 
> I'm very very sad that your s/o thinks of it as ruining your relationship though. That seems like a bit of a childish overreaction and I hope that is just a frustration and that he will come around to be more understanding in time. I think everyone is just really exhausted over all this virus stuff and some people seem to be responding to that by just really trying to force things "back to normal" when really I think we all need to be vigilant and make sure we are keeping up good practices. I think in a few months when you look back it's going to be quite obvious that you were right in this situation and hopefully he can see that too.


Thanks for responding, I didn’t realize how common this was for couples/families/roommates! It feels good to not be alone in it, and I agree with you, I think everyone is struggling and is coping differently. 

I’m sorry you’re also having to deal with this though. It’s definitely stressful. I hope your partner becomes more validating of your concerns. I also hope everyone can come to agree on the situation in the next few months. This is not something that can be overcome unless the world works together, ya know. Im pretty nervous about what’s going to happen over the holiday season... we can only control our own behavior though.

update: I must have shifted dimensions or something b/c me not wanting to attend the dinner is now no longer an issue whatsoever. I don’t know if my s/o had a dream or something but everything is well again. Yes, I do realize that is actually a red flag, but I’m just happy to be understood. Thanks for everyone’s support, and I hope you’re all able to come understandings with your loved ones as well. Who knew safety precautions were such a controversial subject.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2020



Dunquixote said:


> /hugs Aw I’m sorry. If you need to vent, my dms are always open. I know you know but just wanted to tell you I’m here for you ❤.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry Moo. I hope things work out for you. I think your feelings are rational and I’d be upset as much as you are. And that is terrible about what he said about you being emotional being unattractive . Nothing wrong with being emotional or for being worried about the everyone’s well being because of covid and wanting to continue to take precautions. It shows you are a human being and that you treasure the people in your life. If you ever want to chat and vent or chat about non related stuff, my dm and wall is always open . No pressure though. My heart goes out to you and hope things get better for you. Sending some positive wishes and vibes your way



thank you <3 this was very kind c: emotions are beautiful, but I definitely struggle with keeping a level-head haha i have to actively practice it
Still, I agree, they’re definitely warranted in a situation like this.

for sure, I’d love to chat sometime (I’ll dm you my discord ID later if that’s cool with you). You can also message me if you ever need to talk/vent
Sending some positive vibes back your way


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 23, 2020)

I am a bit bothered by how disrespectful people can be about other’s opinions. It is okay to disagree but don’t bash others please. It is very disappointing to see this regardless what social media or site it is (since some are more notorious than others for having rude people and trolls like reddit; caused me so much unnecessary stress that i stopped trying to post even why i have  questions about a game).


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't feel like myself, and I haven't for the last couple of months. I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 23, 2020)

Pro hoc vice.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 23, 2020)

Just when I think fruit flies are gone for the year, I see one of them fly past me. Was going to have a snack but I just know the second I do, that same fruit fly will dive right into it.


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2020)

wow sometimes I really hate my body and the varied, neverending pains and discomforts it subjects me to against all my best efforts


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 24, 2020)

This is very minor and is related to turkey day in the game.



Spoiler: Turkey day spoilers



When the datamine information came out, I thought for sure some of the food items would be given to us on Turkey day, but I am sad that not only we aren’t getting the vinegar bottle or bag of flour, but we aren’t getting a furniture version of the meal we’re cooking (or at least as far as I can tell). I thought we’d get more food items for sure; I don’t count the casserole one as one unless we can customize it where the lid is off and is showing the food. really bummed since i was really looking forward to food furniture. the new furniture is nice and am happy we’re getting anything and the event sounds fun, but... idk doesn’t make sense to have thanksgiving without a lot of food or food items


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 24, 2020)

I really haven’t had the best day today. I had it out with my roommate and it had been a long time coming. I had plans today to get a lot of art done and instead I talked with them for hours about crap I just don’t have the energy for. Everything worked out and I feel like we’re in a much better place now, but I just feel exhausted.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 24, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I really haven’t had the best day today. I had it out with my roommate and it had been a long time coming. I had plans today to get a lot of art done and instead I talked with them for hours about crap I just don’t have the energy for. Everything worked out and I feel like we’re in a much better place now, but I just feel exhausted. Also feeling a bit confused by someone I’m close to because they said they wanted to talk to me, but they kind of blew me off. I’d have been perfectly fine if they said they didn’t want to, but they told me they did. I really don’t think they did so now I’m kind of just feeling sad and a little hurt.



Ah I am sorry you had a bad day. >< ugh i am so bad at reading moods. i am glad i deleted the Buggy picture. I was honestly just trying to make you laugh even though I know how you feel about clowns . And i fell asleep when you might’ve needed someone to talk too. I hope I wasn’t insensitive to you .


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 24, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Ah I am sorry you had a bad day. >< ugh i am so bad at reading moods. i am glad i deleted the Buggy picture. I was honestly just trying to make you laugh even though I know how you feel about clowns . And i fell asleep when you might’ve needed someone to talk too. I hope I wasn’t insensitive to you .


Your fine and I would have laughed at the picture you didn’t need to delete it friend


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 24, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> Spoiler:  long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.  Your S/O thinking you're the one in the wrong is really bad, especially when so many people including the health workforce are suffering because of it. Your feelings are valid and not irrational, and I'm glad you've come to realize that as well. That was what I felt before when our neighborhood was having some sort of party elsewhere, I refused to go but my family forced me because everyone else was going and I'd be left alone in the house. I was told I was irrational and stuff and though our virus counts in the city were low at the time, I still didn't think it's an irrational thing to take this pandemic a little more seriously. Anyway, if your S/O thinks this is some sort of deal-breaker in your relationship, then I suppose it says a lot about how he prioritizes things. Above all else, if he really did love you then he should know where you're coming from and why you feel this way. It's shouldn't be rocket science to him. 

-----
UhhHHH I'm getting really anxious over the impending requirements for the rest of the semester. I feel like this sem has been dragging for way longer than I thought it would, and i really just want to rest now. I know our new module still starts on thursday but i feel like resting isn't an option. I feel I should be doing academic stuff right now but I can't bring myself to do them. I feel like a ****ty student.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)

Nevermind, I’ll be okay.


----------



## xara (Nov 24, 2020)

i slept through my morning class :/


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 24, 2020)

Having this pain on my back but it doesn't hurt, it like having a lot of weight on my back and l am feeling really down. But l don't know why l get this when l'm really down. Stupid back and even my throat feels the same weird pain. I actually never felt this way for a dream collectible. But l think l know why. But it's been on my mind for months and years.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



xara said:


> i slept through my morning class :/


Hope your teachers understand


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 24, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Wow.  Your S/O thinking you're the one in the wrong is really bad, especially when so many people including the health workforce are suffering because of it. Your feelings are valid and not irrational, and I'm glad you've come to realize that as well. That was what I felt before when our neighborhood was having some sort of party elsewhere, I refused to go but my family forced me because everyone else was going and I'd be left alone in the house. I was told I was irrational and stuff and though our virus counts in the city were low at the time, I still didn't think it's an irrational thing to take this pandemic a little more seriously. Anyway, if your S/O thinks this is some sort of deal-breaker in your relationship, then I suppose it says a lot about how he prioritizes things. Above all else, if he really did love you then he should know where you're coming from and why you feel this way. It's shouldn't be rocket science to him.
> 
> -----
> UhhHHH I'm getting really anxious over the impending requirements for the rest of the semester. I feel like this sem has been dragging for way longer than I thought it would, and i really just want to rest now. I know our new module still starts on thursday but i feel like resting isn't an option. I feel I should be doing academic stuff right now but I can't bring myself to do them. I feel like a ****ty student.



thanks for reaching out, and yeah i don't think he meant it to be mean. I think he is just also worried, and didn't really deal with it in a great way. I'm a little embarrassed about how much attention my post got to be honest  We've talked and things are fine about it now, I've told everyone that I won't be traveling for at least a few months and so far both of our families are really understanding. He's free to travel as he wants of course, we have enough rooms to distance from each other inside the house if we need to. Yeah i also thought what he said was really drastic, but sometimes people don't know the best words to express how they feel. At least that's how i see it.

Sorry you're stressing so much over school :C you're not a bad student, it's really difficult for a lot of people to keep up the motivation when structure is sort of out the window and it's only piles of assignments and deadlines. I feel it too. We're almost there though


----------



## Plume (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Nov 24, 2020)

I tried to cut my cat’s nails today and she was being frisky about it. My dog starts barking at the door and my cat got excited/startled? and immediately wriggles free and (accidentally) scores her claws into my stomach and hand :]
If there are better ways to cut my cat’s nails please feel free to let me know


----------



## Maiana (Nov 24, 2020)

can people stop disrespecting professors when they haven't even been disrespectful towards you.


----------



## oak (Nov 24, 2020)

Well my work just posted a warning that 14 more of my coworkers tested positive for covid in one week (on top of the 50+ people already in quarantine) and I still have no choice but to go into work or I can't pay my bills  Also I have a few coworkers on facebook and they keep having birthday parties and acting like everything is normal despite being warned the port has been a hot spot for covid.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 24, 2020)

i am wondering if it is considered overdoing it if I say how much I love my villagers and post their pictures in threads that ask for some form of opinion on a villager. i am not ashamed that I love my villagers but if it makes people think my island is boring or makes them uncomfortable, Idk. i know i shouldn’t let people upset me but Idk, some stances make me question if I have been insensitive and if I should stop sharing my opinions? I have been trying so hard to be respectful if I disagree. 


	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



oak said:


> Well my work just posted a warning that 14 more of my coworkers tested positive for covid in one week (on top of the 50+ people already in quarantine) and I still have no choice but to go into work or I can't pay my bills  Also I have a few coworkers on facebook and they keep having birthday parties and acting like everything is normal despite being warned the port has been a hot spot for covid.



Oof I am so sorry. Please stay safe. I hope your coworkers haven’t been causing u problems still aside from this (though this is a major inconvenience to you since you need money and your health is important too). Hang in there too if they are being horrible again. I’m here for you if you need to chat .


----------



## deana (Nov 24, 2020)

My province is expected to announce some "new measures" today and people are already panic buying everything again  I am worried if they give notice before a lockdown starts that things will become crazy at my work as everyone rushes in to finish up their Christmas shopping before we (non-essential retail) close down again. However I'm also kind of nervous that they _won't _announce a new lockdown when we could honestly probably use one. I'm going to be at work later today when the announcement happens and I feel like it's going to be a bad day at work regardless of what the announcement is.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



Dunquixote said:


> i am wondering if it is considered overdoing it if I say how much I love my villagers and post their pictures in threads that ask for some form of opinion on a villager. i am not ashamed that I love my villagers but if it makes people think my island is boring or makes them uncomfortable, Idk. i know i shouldn’t let people upset me but Idk, some stances make me question if I have been insensitive and if I should stop sharing my opinions? I have been trying so hard to be respectful if I disagree.



If people are asking for opinions on a villager and you simply provide an opinion I don't see how there could be any problem with that. From what I've seen you are very respectful even in regards to villagers you don't like, as in when you graciously welcomed Violet to our island in the woods


----------



## oak (Nov 24, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Oof I am so sorry. Please stay safe. I hope your coworkers haven’t been causing u problems still aside from this (though this is a major inconvenience to you since you need money and your health is important too). Hang in there too if they are being horrible again. I’m here for you if you need to chat .


Thanks Dun, things have been pretty calm at work otherwise but thanks for asking. I've been trying to lay low  I'll make sure to take steps to try and stay safe though.


----------



## xara (Nov 24, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> i am wondering if it is considered overdoing it if I say how much I love my villagers and post their pictures in threads that ask for some form of opinion on a villager. i am not ashamed that I love my villagers but if it makes people think my island is boring or makes them uncomfortable, Idk. i know i shouldn’t let people upset me but Idk, some stances make me question if I have been insensitive and if I should stop sharing my opinions? I have been trying so hard to be respectful if I disagree.



you should absolutely post pictures! there’s nothing wrong with sharing pictures of your villagers at all and if anything, it can help further demonstrate your love for them. your opinions are valid no matter what and what you have to say is valuable. i personally would be saddened if you stopped sharing your thoughts on things; i always enjoy reading what you have to say about stuff and i know that others do, too :’^)


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 24, 2020)

xara said:


> you should absolutely post pictures! there’s nothing wrong with sharing pictures of your villagers at all and if anything, it can help further demonstrate your love for them. your opinions are valid no matter what and what you have to say is valuable. i personally would be saddened if you stopped sharing your thoughts on things; i always enjoy reading what you have to say about stuff and i know that others do, too :’^)



Aw thanks. ^^ That means a lot to me. I know it probably is silly for me to doubt myself but having read some comments made me wonder if I have been insensitive to people by accident; I have asperger’s so there is always a chance that I may fail to read the mood or not realize that something I posted made someone uncomfortable. Until now, I didn’t think having Raymond on my island would bother anyone or pictures of him, but now I am wondering if I am guilty of putting him on a pedestal :/. I also don’t mean to be dramatic, I just want to make sure I haven’t been rude to others this whole time.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 24, 2020)

It bugs me when I feel like people are afraid to say no to anything, so instead of saying "no, I can't right now", or "no, I don't feel like doing that", they leave me hanging and just won't reply for a long time. Maybe they think I or anyone they say no to will get offended, but honestly I wouldn't. Everyone has a right to say no to anything and I feel they should. I feel worse about them leaving me hanging than I ever would feel about them saying no to something. Kind of dealing with that with a friend right now and it's a bit frustrating.


----------



## xara (Nov 24, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Aw thanks. ^^ That means a lot to me. I know it probably is silly for me to doubt myself but having read some comments made me wonder if I have been insensitive to people by accident; I have asperger’s so there is always a chance that I may fail to read the mood or not realize that something I posted made someone uncomfortable. Until now, I didn’t think having Raymond on my island would bother anyone or pictures of him, but now I am wondering if I am guilty of putting him on a pedestal :/. I also don’t mean to be dramatic, I just want to make sure I haven’t been rude to others this whole time.



it’s not silly at all; i totally understand how you feel and your feelings are completely valid. i don’t think you posting pictures of raymond is putting him on a pedestal; sure, he might be a popular villager, but that doesn’t mean that you can’t like or want to share photos of him. you are allowed to say and share whatever you’re comfortable with, regardless of what the topic might be; your voice and what you have to say or show _matters._ i understand 100% wanting to silence yourself out of fear of bothering anyone but as your friend and a lurker, i have never seen you be rude to anyone _ever_. you are always so kind and respectable to everyone and i truly wish that you could see yourself the same way that your friends see you; you’re great and one of the nicest people i’ve personally ever met


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 24, 2020)

xara said:


> it’s not silly at all; i totally understand how you feel and your feelings are completely valid. i don’t think you posting pictures of raymond is putting him on a pedestal; sure, he might be a popular villager, but that doesn’t mean that you can’t like or want to share photos of him. you are allowed to say and share whatever you’re comfortable with, regardless of what the topic might be; your voice and what you have to say or show _matters._ i understand 100% wanting to silence yourself out of fear of bothering anyone but as your friend and a lurker, i have never seen you be rude to anyone _ever_. you are always so kind and respectable to everyone and i truly wish that you could see yourself the same way that your friends see you; you’re great and one of the nicest people i’ve personally ever met



Thanks, xara. You’re right . I kinda want to know what is meant by some things that are said but at the same time, it would probably just end up with me more stressed out than needed, so maybe it is better not to ask for clarification. I don’t think I deserve your kind words since I have lost my temper once with someone and came close to saying something regrettable another time. >< still i appreciate that. I think it applies more to you . I have never seen you lose your temper with anyone regardless how rude they are being. Thanks for taking the time to reassure me and check on me though . You are a treasured friend and one of the nicest people I know ^.^

Also, I hope you are doing better; it seriously is so kind of you to respond to this little worry but you have so much more on your plate ><. I really hope you have a good thanksgiving in spite of everything.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 24, 2020)

hr called today. i think i have to get tested for covid because of a coworker, but i'm not sure because she didn't answer my call when i called her back. now i have to wait until tomorrow to call her to see if i DO have to get tested, idk if the store is open tomorrow or if i should go in, nobody is saying anything.

i don't know where to get tested, a lot of places have reduced hours/aren't open this week because of thanksgiving. this is a ****ing mess.

i HAVE to test negative because i'm supposed to get my braces off next week and if i have to keep these on for any longer i think i may cry


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)

Nevermind, I’m fine now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 25, 2020)

I’m just really tired I’d like to go to sleep, but I spent my day cleaning and doing homework I just want to chill and do something enjoyable.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 25, 2020)

Still not over that fact I did a _*16 hour *_work day yesterday...then slept for like 13 hours ahahaha


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2020)

i know it's not really ideal to be hanging out with anyone right now but i will literally give anything to hang out w my boyfriend  it's so frustrating seeing my friends being able to hang out with their boyfriends and im over here not having hung out with him since march :/ he's really the only person who makes me happy and not being able to see him just makes me feel worse. my mental health has gone the drain since lockdown/quarantine started.. there's not one thing i want more than to be able to hang out with him  ik we should be responsible and not hang out w each other but we both literally dont go out at all unless it's for food or other necessities, and even then we still don't interact with other people !! and ive spent so much time crying about it even if it does seem kinda childish. i just really want to see him


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 25, 2020)

Plume said:


> View attachment 337845


ik how you feel. my sister had to deal with the same thing, but only with guinea pigs.  did l spell that right?


----------



## ryuk (Nov 25, 2020)

felt dumb, deleted


----------



## xara (Nov 25, 2020)

groupwork and presentations are just,, not sexy at all ;/


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2020)

mad that I slept through my alarm and ended up oversleeping by almost three hours :/ There’s a bunch of my day off wasted.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 25, 2020)

deanapants said:


> My province is expected to announce some "new measures" today and people are already panic buying everything again  I am worried if they give notice before a lockdown starts that things will become crazy at my work as everyone rushes in to finish up their Christmas shopping before we (non-essential retail) close down again. However I'm also kind of nervous that they _won't _announce a new lockdown when we could honestly probably use one. I'm going to be at work later today when the announcement happens and I feel like it's going to be a bad day at work regardless of what the announcement is.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020
> 
> ...



A bit late seeing this, sorry; thanks for the reassurance . Yeah you’re right. I can’t help worrying sometimes regardless because I fail to sometimes read the mood or use the wrong tone.

Off topic, I hope you have a wonderful thanksgiving if you celebrate it and stay safe .

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020



xara said:


> groupwork and presentations are just,, not sexy at all ;/



Aw you’re being made to do another one? Or was that @Intelligent_zombie?   still, i feel you - for many reasons. Anxiety and then there is the fact not everyone else does there share of the work :/. Hang in there.


----------



## pochy (Nov 25, 2020)

pochy said:


> i hate relationships. the whole kissy touchy thing is so revolting to me, but whenever someone confesses, i just give in and say yes because they keep saying they're not happy with my answer. (i just tell them i don't wanna be in a relationship, then they tell me they're not satisfied with that and that we couldn't be friends after this  ) i hate losing what little friends i have. why aren't people satisfied enough with my friendship, i keep losing friends


we haven't written a single message in over 2 weeks even though we're in the relationship he wanted so bad... mission success? maybe he got the message? even though it sucks since it was so friggin fun writing with him when we were "only" friends. i was always laughing 80% of the time when i used to text him. this suuuucks but i guess it had to be done. i wonder if this is this the gentlest way of letting someone down?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 25, 2020)

depression really starting to kick in =,)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 25, 2020)

its now the 12 hour mark for work and I wanna go home....hurry tf up contractors


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 26, 2020)

yooooo why are my hips so freakin' sore from standing all day. Usually my ankles get sore, but I've never had so much pain in my hips


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2020)

Need to stop falling asleep while watching lectures. I swear I have a goal today and I can finish it if I just stop falling asleep.
On the flip side, my migraine isn't that bad anymore. Though I'm terribly sleepy because I stayed up until 3 am earlier.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 26, 2020)

Spoiler



i had one of those nights last night where i could not get comfortable no matter what and as a result couldn't sleep (i kept falling asleep for a few minutes then waking up uuugh)

meanwhile it starts pouring down rain and thundering which my dog is terrified of and at the same time he decides that he needs to pee at 4am. so while i'm trying to sleep he starts tapping his claws on my hardwood cus he knows it wakes me. i'm so tired and slightly annoyed that i ignore him/don't really hear him (plus i know cus of the rain that if i do let him out he'll just come back in without doing anything he always does). that's till he jumps up on me and tries to hide in my arms. 

so thru my tiredness/heartache over him being so scared i remember that i should probably put his thunder jacket on (these really do help if you have an anxious dog!!) and put it on him then decide heck i'll let him out. as i predicted he saw the rain and ran back in immediately.



tldr; i only got like...3-4 hours of sleep maybe and have family coming over


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2020)

My existence. Like what the hell is my point?! I don't get it. Seems like I'm just mosey-ing by in life, w/ no real goal or direction.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 26, 2020)

there are like 20+ people in this house and I honestly can't handle it. I wish I could just go in the back bedroom w my dog and wait til the food is ready. kinda wish we could go home today instead of tomorrow.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 26, 2020)

Days since last hand related injury: 14 0

Miffed that this happened in the middle of the TBT Thanksgiving event.
 I guess the silver-lining is I managed to outline and color my entry before today. If getting shading in turns out to be too much I'll just have to submit with flat colors. It's going to bother me a lot that it's not going to look like how I wanted it to though. ​


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 26, 2020)

I was fine but now am extremely depressed and anxious because my mom came in my room telling me how excited my nieces are about me seeing them on my mom’s bday. she asked me what was wrong and i told her how nervous i am and i want someone to stay home. the minute she says oh everything will be fine, i think something bad is going to happen. i try to explain my anxiety but she keeps blowing me off saying it’s only one day/night and nothing is going to happen. I hate anxiety and I kinda resent that she blows it off and doesn’t let me finish or try to understand when i have trouble articulating myself which is always. i wish i was normal and had no mental disorders. i really can’t stand myself.

And my mom just comes in again like nothing is wrong flossing her teeth with that stupid stick making that stupid annoying sound even though she knows very well how much it irritates me. can’t you tell i’m not feeling good? leave me alone >< And i am clearly reading something and typing something so it would be nice for her to realize that instead of expect a response or that i care.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 26, 2020)

I want to go home.

also if Christmas comes around and there are this many people again, it's extremely likely that I'll just stay home. plus im tired of ****ing rude comments from family. not gonna put up with this **** again.


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2020)

my mental health has been so bad i cant take it anymore


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 26, 2020)

syub said:


> my mental health has been so bad i cant take it anymore


I am so very sorry to hear you're going through this right now. I know the feeling too well, too, sadly... <3 *offers an e-hug & moral support*


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I am so very sorry to hear you're going through this right now. I know the feeling too well, too, sadly... <3 *offers an e-hug & moral support*


thank you so much! it truly means a lot. <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 26, 2020)

Watchmen isn't the kind of movie I need right now.


----------



## xara (Nov 26, 2020)

my digestive system is a disaster. i’m so uncomfortable rn :/


----------



## milktae (Nov 26, 2020)

My mom keeps pointing out that I’m really pale compare to last year and it annoys me so much that she points it out so often


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 26, 2020)

i wish my family would leave me alone when i'm all drained of my social energy


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 27, 2020)

syub said:


> my mental health has been so bad i cant take it anymore



I’m in the same boat. I’m really sorry that you’re experiencing this. I know this may be a bit weird since you don’t know me, but my wall and dms are open if you ever feel the need to vent. I have a lot of mental health problems myself so I understand how tough it is.



xara said:


> my digestive system is a disaster. i’m so uncomfortable rn :/



Feel better soon. 


Bummed that my sister decided to go with $25 budget so now I am not getting that Persona 5 signed poster. i already bought her present and she just said not to get her a bday present so it works out but i got myself so excited about the print :/. my mom said i could get one but i am waiting for other vas to announce signings. i am getting nervous since the day the print by the persona 5 cast is approaching.

She did ask if i was okay with this and i said yes, but honestly i am extremely sad. i knew it was a lot to ask for but since she had originally said it was okay, it really made me disappointed.

And just when I was starting to feel better too.


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m in the same boat. I’m really sorry that you’re experiencing this. I know this may be a bit weird since you don’t know me, but my wall and dms are open if you ever feel the need to vent. I have a lot of mental health problems myself so I understand how tough it is.


thank you   i'll be here if you want to vent as well! my dms are always open <3


----------



## xara (Nov 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> l
> Bummed that my sister decided to go with $25 budget so now I am not getting that Persona 5 signed poster. i already bought her present and she just said not to get her a bday present so it works out but i got myself so excited about the print :/. my mom said i could get one but i am waiting for other vas to announce signings. i am getting nervous since the day the print by the persona 5 cast is approaching.
> 
> She did ask if i was okay with this and i said yes, but honestly i am extremely sad. i knew it was a lot to ask for but since she had originally said it was okay, it really made me disappointed.
> ...



 if i wasn’t broke, i would absolutely buy it for you. i hope you’re able to get it, somehow </3


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 27, 2020)

xara said:


> if i wasn’t broke, i would absolutely buy it for you. i hope you’re able to get it, somehow </3



Oh I couldn’t ask anything from you or anyone. I truly appreciate the thought either way ^.^; your friendship is more than enough. There will be plenty more opportunities in the future even if this particular print isn’t available then. I’m just hurt she said it was fine and then changed her mind. I wish she said no to begin with. My fault for having so many issues and not being able to get a job :/.


----------



## Zane (Nov 27, 2020)

There’s too dang many FNAF characters now looool my nephew is getting into it so I’m looking at the toys for christmas and keep saying to myself what the hell is this thing


----------



## xara (Nov 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh I couldn’t ask anything from you or anyone. I truly appreciate the thought either way ^.^; your friendship is more than enough. There will be plenty more opportunities in the future even if this particular print isn’t available then. I’m just hurt she said it was fine and then changed her mind. I wish she said no to begin with. My fault for having so many issues and not being able to get a job :/.



you’re so, so wonderful, my friend, and your feelings are completely valid. i know how much it hurts to get your hopes up about something only for it to fall through and i’m really sorry that she changed her mind. it’s not your fault, either, though; mental health can be deliberating and that’s absolutely not your fault - you didn’t ask for any of it nor do you deserve the troubles that you have. even if you’re unable to get this particular print, i truly hope that things look up for you and i’m always around if you ever need to talk <3


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 27, 2020)

xara said:


> you’re so, so wonderful, my friend, and your feelings are completely valid. i know how much it hurts to get your hopes up about something only for it to fall through and i’m really sorry that she changed her mind. it’s not your fault, either, though; mental health can be deliberating and that’s absolutely not your fault - you didn’t ask for any of it nor do you deserve the troubles that you have. even if you’re unable to get this particular print, i truly hope that things look up for you and i’m always around if you ever need to talk <3



Thanks so much @xara. <3 You are such a wonderful friend. I’m here for you too . Don’t be afraid to reach out to me even if you see me having a bad day. My friends always come first ^.^. thanks so much for listening to that. I feel significantly better .


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2020)

Whoever thought personal letters was a good idea in applying for jobs, pls die. It doesn't say **** in them and all letters I've read as example are like the same clichés over and over


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 27, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Days since last hand related injury: 14 0
> 
> Miffed that this happened in the middle of the TBT Thanksgiving event.
> I guess the silver-lining is I managed to outline and color my entry before today. If getting shading in turns out to be too much I'll just have to submit with flat colors. It's going to bother me a lot that it's not going to look like how I wanted it to though. ​



Remember when I said this?

Well turns out sometime during the night my pet broke his front paw in two places.
I really look forward to the following weeks that are going to be taking care of both of us. Especially looking forward to trying to give him his medicine with a syringe given how squirmy he is and how I can barely hold objects myself right now. I don't have anyone who can help with this either.

Yeah I'm definitely feeling an emotion right now.​


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 27, 2020)

It's almost 8 am here which means I didn't get to sleep in.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

I hate my ex boyfriend. I hate him. All he ever does is upset me. No matter what I say or do he finds a way to come back and ruin my happiness. I liked someone else confessed to him I liked him and he comes my ex logging into my social blocking the person and plays it off as I did it just to prove the guy I liked didn't like me. Well the guy I liked confessed he liked me and I liked him and my ex hated that now..I lost person I was crushing on to my ex boyfriend. I just want to be happy but my ex finds a way to ruin that.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

He basically wants me to like him. It's him or nothing and I'm rather upset...I just want my ex to leave me alone or at least be a decent friend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2020)

been told by multiple family members that apparently I'm neglecting my dog and being cruel to him. guess I just don't deserve him 

Also getting extremely irritated w my weight, idk if it's accurate but the scale here claims that I weigh over 180 now. I'm not putting up w this **** anymore. I've got to go see a weight loss specialist.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2020)

I really want a black rose but the tbt in my sidebar is literally all I have


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really want a black rose but the tbt in my sidebar is literally all I have


Merry Christmas ;3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 27, 2020)

i'm gonna have to use some sort of variation of "the path" (which I do not like) if I want a path that actually works with my theme since I couldn't find anything else that worked or that I actually like


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2020)

I have a migraine and I wish I was unconscious.


----------



## Rinpane (Nov 27, 2020)

I wonder what it’s like to not be so irritated/stressed out by noise even moderately loud, or have mental health that’s not walking on a fine line(or fallen off the line). If I was more normal, maybe everything would have been better? I might not even feel somewhat numb half of the time...I wish I could switch on easy mode. Maybe then I’d feel like I can actually function like humans are supposed to do.


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 27, 2020)

Well my girlfriends brother's fiance took a rapid COVID test and is positive. Of course spent a load of time with all them yesterday for Thanksgiving.

Hopefully she'll take a more definitive test soon so more info is known. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 27, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Well my girlfriends brother's fiance took a rapid COVID test and is positive. Of course spent a load of time with all them yesterday for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Hopefully she'll take a more definitive test soon so more info is known. Wish me luck!



Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that!  I hope no one else gets it and that your girlfriend’s brother’s fiance has a speedy recovery. will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that!  I hope no one else gets it and that your girlfriend’s brother’s fiance has a speedy recovery. will keep my fingers crossed for you.


Thank you so much! I appreciate it


----------



## xara (Nov 27, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Well my girlfriends brother's fiance took a rapid COVID test and is positive. Of course spent a load of time with all them yesterday for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Hopefully she'll take a more definitive test soon so more info is known. Wish me luck!



that’s awful! hopefully nobody else catches it; sending loads of well wishes and prayers your way


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 27, 2020)

xara said:


> that’s awful! hopefully nobody else catches it; sending loads of well wishes and prayers your way


Thank youuuu!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 27, 2020)

I can't find my Christmas lights.

I've got a big storm a'coming.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 27, 2020)

I had no idea the villager, Sandy, was female, and I feel horrible for using the wrong pronouns for her before finding out. *facepalms*


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 27, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I had no idea the villager, Sandy, was female, and I feel horrible for using the wrong pronouns for her before finding out. *facepalms*



If it makes you feel better I only learned in Pocket Camp a few years back.
I somehow assumed she was a lazy up until I talked to her.​


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh I couldn’t ask anything from you or anyone. I truly appreciate the thought either way ^.^; your friendship is more than enough. There will be plenty more opportunities in the future even if this particular print isn’t available then. I’m just hurt she said it was fine and then changed her mind. I wish she said no to begin with. My fault for having so many issues and not being able to get a job :/.


I know what it's like to get your hopes up about something then having that backfire. :/ I hope your sister is doing alright and that nothing's recently happened for her to change her mind all of a sudden. Mental health can be exhausting to deal with, and unfortunately, a lot of systems punish those of us who do not fit the persona of someone with a type A personality. However, our generation is starting to break down the stigma around mental health, and one step forward is better than stagnation. You are a wonderful, caring person. I'm here if you ever need a listening ear.  ❤ 



sheilaa said:


> Whoever thought personal letters was a good idea in applying for jobs, pls die. It doesn't say **** in them and all letters I've read as example are like the same clichés over and over


If by personal letters you mean cover letters, then I agree 100%. I detest how I have to both appeal to both machine (ATS) and people. Finding the right balance of using just enough buzzwords to pass the ATS but not so much that I would make a real recruiter puke is such a struggle. 



Jhine7 said:


> Well my girlfriends brother's fiance took a rapid COVID test and is positive. Of course spent a load of time with all them yesterday for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Hopefully she'll take a more definitive test soon so more info is known. Wish me luck!


I'm so sorry to hear this! I hope it hasn't spread and wish him a fast recovery. 



Spoiler: Big C rant



I'm so annoyed with people living in the city being in lockdown and coming out into the suburbs to go to restaurants, etc., which has increased our local cases here. :/ I understand that people are getting bored, but why can't people think about the longer-term consequences of their actions? How many innocent people need to get sick and possibly die for others to understand the severity of what we're up against?


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 27, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I know what it's like to get your hopes up about something then having that backfire. :/ I hope your sister is doing alright and that nothing's recently happened for her to change her mind all of a sudden. Mental health can be exhausting to deal with, and unfortunately, a lot of systems punish those of us who do not fit the persona of someone with a type A personality. However, our generation is starting to break down the stigma around mental health, and one step forward is better than stagnation. You are a wonderful, caring person. I'm here if you ever need a listening ear.  ❤
> 
> 
> If by personal letters you mean cover letters, then I agree 100%. I detest how I have to both appeal to both machine (ATS) and people. Finding the right balance of using just enough buzzwords to pass the ATS but not so much that I would make a real recruiter puke is such a struggle.
> ...



My sister does have a lot going on and two kids. I am not angry at her at all honestly, just really sad. But my mom just ordered me the print and agreed to let me get another one. As much as I still don’t want to leave the house for her birthday, I will try to enjoy myself and not complain since she did this for me and it is her birthday. it doesn’t stop me from being anxious though. Aw shucks . Thank you so much; I appreciate that so much. Same goes back to you.  i’m here for you as well if you need to chat or vent .

I agree with you and that frustrates and angers me as well. I think part of it is the mentality: it will never happen to me. I will never get it. The other part of it could be indifference, ignorance or a mixture of them all. The best thing I can say is do your best and take precautions even if no one else around you is. There isn’t anything you can do to get people to take it seriously. Try not to get yourself sick over this. If you want to talk more about this, you know I’m here for you .


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> My sister does have a lot going on and two kids. I am not angry at her at all honestly, just really sad. But my mom just ordered me the print and agreed to let me get another one. As much as I still don’t want to leave the house for her birthday, I will try to enjoy myself and not complain since she did this for me and it is her birthday. it doesn’t stop me from being anxious though. Aw shucks . Thank you so much; I appreciate that so much. Same goes back to you.  i’m here for you as well if you need to chat or vent .
> 
> I agree with you and that frustrates and angers me as well. I think part of it is the mentality: it will never happen to me. I will never get it. The other part of it could be indifference, ignorance or a mixture of them all. The best thing I can say is do your best and take precautions even if no one else around you is. There isn’t anything you can do to get people to take it seriously. Try not to get yourself sick over this. If you want to talk more about this, you know I’m here for you .


Aww, that's so sweet of your mom! <3 I'm so glad she was able to treat you. :3 I hope going out doesn't get too overwhelming for you, and happy early birthday to your mom too! 

The mentality is definitely that. I can't remember how many people in Canada died from SARS, but the number of mortalities in countries like South Korea, Japan, Taiwan, etc. is definitely a huge factor as to why the folks there generally take more precautions. Another aspect is culture; those countries heavily emphasize the collective, whereas North America is more individualistic. Both have their pros and cons, obviously. I'm oversimplifying the psychology behind the mindset a lot, I know. xD Earlier on in the year, hearing about news like this really bothered me; now I just sorta roll my eyes and keep on doing my part to keep myself and my community safe.

Thanks for listening, friend. <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2020)

l got 4 amber alerts so far in the same month. Noisy sound


----------



## Neb (Nov 27, 2020)

I want to tell someone I think they look really cute, but it’d be too awkward for them.


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2020)

My grandpa has been in the hospital for like a week (non-COVID related) and no one is allowed to visit him.

It's very stressful. We all just want him to be okay and come home.


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 27, 2020)

Failed miserably in baking (vegan and gluten-free) pumpkin-persimmon-banana bread, haha...


----------



## Maiana (Nov 27, 2020)

i think college burnout is kicking in and i hate that it makes me feel like i physically can't do anything
this feels like a new level of burnout
i hope these 2 weeks go by fast +.+


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2020)

idk why but lately I've been really worried/scared about my gender identity. obv biologically I'm a female but I really like to dress like a guy (like wearing a suit/tuxedo with a nice tie, I don't mean form fitting either cause those are generally more feminine. or even baggy pants and a t-shirt. I've even given thought to wearing a binder), I've thought about cutting my hair short... basically I don't like being really feminine.

the reason I'm worried is because most of my family is very conservative/traditional in their values. I've actively had family members tell me that I need to dress like a lady, and that I'm basically not allowed to wear things like tuxedos/suits or even ties. makes me so mad. I wouldn't necessarily say that I'm transgender, maybe more like genderfluid. I have no clue how my parents/brother would react either.


basically I'm just really stressed about a lot of things and this really isnt helping at all.


edit: in case people are wondering I really would like to talk to someone, maybe someone who can relate to my issue.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 27, 2020)

rianne said:


> My grandpa has been in the hospital for like a week (non-COVID related) and no one is allowed to visit him.
> 
> It's very stressful. We all just want him to be okay and come home.



Oh no . I am really sorry to hear that. I can’t imagine how hard that is for you right now. Hang in there and sending best wishes to you and your family. Sorry if that sounds weird since I’m a stranger; I just sincerely hope your grandpa recovers and comes home safe and healthy.


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 27, 2020)

I forgot to stop my amazon prime subscription trial and it auto-renewed by taking $15 dollars from my account >.> 

I hate Jeff Bezos


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 27, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk why but lately I've been really worried/scared about my gender identity. obv biologically I'm a female but I really like to dress like a guy (like wearing a suit/tuxedo with a nice tie, I don't mean form fitting either cause those are generally more feminine. or even baggy pants and a t-shirt. I've even given thought to wearing a binder), I've thought about cutting my hair short... basically I don't like being really feminine.
> 
> the reason I'm worried is because most of my family is very conservative/traditional in their values. I've actively had family members tell me that I need to dress like a lady, and that I'm basically not allowed to wear things like tuxedos/suits or even ties. makes me so mad. I wouldn't necessarily say that I'm transgender, maybe more like genderfluid. I have no clue how my parents/brother would react either.
> 
> ...


I kinda feel this, I don't like wearing dresses or feminine things that much except for like occasionally makeup and I've been questioning my gender too, and like I kinda wanna try using she/they pronouns? Idk I've been questioning for a while
I'm starting to think I'm a demigirl and I've been feeling like an enby and a girl at the same time but idk
If I _did _I don't know what my best friend would think or if he'd still like me the way he does and I doubt I'd ever be able to come out to my parents cause mine are also very conservative
So I just don't knowwww


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

I can't tell if this new guy I like likes me back  he keeps telling me he does but he'll switch it up when he talks to my ex.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can't tell if this new guy I like likes me back  he keeps telling me he does but he'll switch it up when he talks to my ex.


Wait wait did you and Sean break up??


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk why but lately I've been really worried/scared about my gender identity. obv biologically I'm a female but I really like to dress like a guy (like wearing a suit/tuxedo with a nice tie, I don't mean form fitting either cause those are generally more feminine. or even baggy pants and a t-shirt. I've even given thought to wearing a binder), I've thought about cutting my hair short... basically I don't like being really feminine.
> 
> the reason I'm worried is because most of my family is very conservative/traditional in their values. I've actively had family members tell me that I need to dress like a lady, and that I'm basically not allowed to wear things like tuxedos/suits or even ties. makes me so mad. I wouldn't necessarily say that I'm transgender, maybe more like genderfluid. I have no clue how my parents/brother would react either.
> 
> ...


Bro easy be a tomboy like for me I'm a female but I don't care for girly crap aside from skirts Like... I think you can identify as a girl just not a super girly girl. Lots of people like tomboys !

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



Meraki said:


> Wait wait did you and Sean break up??


Yeah  he's kinda WHACCORONI N CHEESE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I kinda feel this, I don't like wearing dresses or feminine things that much except for like occasionally makeup and I've been questioning my gender too, and like I kinda wanna try using she/they pronouns? Idk I've been questioning for a while
> I'm starting to think I'm a demigirl and I've been feeling like an enby and a girl at the same time but idk
> If I _did _I don't know what my best friend would think or if he'd still like me the way he does and I doubt I'd ever be able to come out to my parents cause mine are also very conservative
> So I just don't knowwww


I've already been using they pronouns for a while. I've also not minded when people refer to me as he/him. I think using she/they pronouns is a good place to start.


Milky star said:


> Bro easy be a tomboy like for me I'm a female but I don't care for girly crap aside from skirts Like... I think you can identify as a girl just not a super girly girl. Lots of people like tomboys !


well it might be a bit more complicated than that. it's not necessarily just that I want to dress like a guy (not to mention binders, which are usually used by trans folk), I actually feel really restricted being solely referred to as she/her. I find some comfort in gender fluidity.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

btw I appreciate the replies yall


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I forgot to stop my amazon prime subscription trial and it auto-renewed by taking $15 dollars from my account >.>
> 
> I hate Jeff Bezos


I agreed with you there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 27, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk why but lately I've been really worried/scared about my gender identity. obv biologically I'm a female but I really like to dress like a guy (like wearing a suit/tuxedo with a nice tie, I don't mean form fitting either cause those are generally more feminine. or even baggy pants and a t-shirt. I've even given thought to wearing a binder), I've thought about cutting my hair short... basically I don't like being really feminine.
> 
> the reason I'm worried is because most of my family is very conservative/traditional in their values. I've actively had family members tell me that I need to dress like a lady, and that I'm basically not allowed to wear things like tuxedos/suits or even ties. makes me so mad. I wouldn't necessarily say that I'm transgender, maybe more like genderfluid. I have no clue how my parents/brother would react either.
> 
> ...


Ah, I relate. 
I've heard people say a good way to experiment is to ask maybe close friends or something to refer to you with a certain name/pronouns to see if you're comfortable.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 27, 2020)

I FORGOT TODAY WAS THE DUE DATE FOR SOMETHING BRB GONNA GO DIE


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2020)

Took a big fat **** and it looked like the Loch Ness Monster


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 28, 2020)

l pulled a muscle in my wrist...felt weird


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2020)

i'm tired and need to sleep but i don't have the motivation to get ready for bed, let alone get out of bed to turn the light off


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 28, 2020)

My roommate wanted me to drive them somewhere today and I said I’m doing homework and don’t have time to drive them around today. They managed to get there on their own and then called me begging for a ride. Just now I caught up them playing with fire and gasoline  It’s 12:30 am I just want to chill. I’m not going to drive you to the ER because you won’t listen to me and say “It’s fine”.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 28, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I had no idea the villager, Sandy, was female, and I feel horrible for using the wrong pronouns for her before finding out. *facepalms*





Sheep Villager said:


> If it makes you feel better I only learned in Pocket Camp a few years back.
> I somehow assumed she was a lazy up until I talked to her.​


I didn't know Robin was female until I found her in a dream island about a week ago and I heard her using the snooty voice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2020)

yesterday I started to develop a sore throat, and it's still there this morning. I havent had any other symptoms (that I don't already deal with on a reg basis) but I really hope it stays that way, id rather not get covid.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 28, 2020)

my code is not compiling ):<<< extremely rude and my day is ruined


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2020)

my sister won't turn off her alarms.
and i got 6 hours of sleep because of her alarms. (they affected me instead of her lol)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 28, 2020)

A friend I haven't spoken to in over a year got in touch with me for my birthday and I decided to initiate a conversation and at first I thought it was going pretty well... like we actually talked a little about why we stopped talking and I thought maybe our friendship was salvageable.
But idk there are some extenuating circumstances already, and I'm just feeling like is this what I want from a friendship? I'm glad we've gotten some closure but I don't think our relationship will ever go back to the way it was, or even to a point where we'd be close anymore.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 28, 2020)

Spoiler: (:



I'm soooooo bad at making friends haha. At this point im just inserting myself into already-established friend groups and like im tired of even trying to insert myself when i feel so invisible or unwelcomed by majority ahah
why did i bother downloading co-op games when i dont even have friends (and a good PC) LMAO i just feel tired, i wanna sleep this off


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Nov 28, 2020)

My situation is complicated. I'm stuck living with my parents, I have no job, I feel stuck and because of this pandemic I am even more angry with myself for not doing stuff sooner because of money reasons. I've tried so freaking hard to find a job but I keep getting rejected. There are times where I thought I was going to get the job but then I don't hear back and I get a call saying "We found someone better than you" It not just me but my dad has been struggling to get a job too and he's getting more angry about it. I spoke about this my Threpist and the only thing he told me was "You just going to have to wait it out until one day when you finally get a break though you can do more things you couldn't do before. It may be a while so you will just have to hold off until the time comes" So yeah thats the situation with me right now. 

Blame my parents for making the way I am. This is the reason why I'm scared of opening myself and why I tried so hard to please everyone just to avoid a conflict and whenever I miss up I always blame mysel for it. All the time because of all the abuse and stuff that my parents said to me at that time it still haunts me and it ruins me as a person.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2020)

I've only been at home for half a day and I'm already irritated to no end. I'm boutta sit these dumb ****s down and tell them my expectations and what I won't tolerate. cause if they're gonna make me the cleaner and caregiver of the house then they need to stop acting so stupid.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 28, 2020)

Putting off my last assignments and studying for finals d: everyday i don't do anything makes me dread the next day more.. I'm so tired of learning and studying though.. graduation is only 2 weeks away ahh motivation where are you


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2020)

@*TheSillyPuppy*

yes so much like all letters i've read is so cliche i wanna puke too.

also this store i really like started sending int'l with UPS instead of USPS.. I really wish they didn't... they suck even more


----------



## pochy (Nov 28, 2020)

i felt so weak and dizzy when i woke up today, even though it was almost afternoon i immediately had to go back to bed since my body couldnt hold me up. i had my "breakfast" at 7pm, it was pumpkin soup lol. i don't like how unproductive this makes me


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2020)

New Horizons’s RNG has tortured me in ways I never could have imagined, and I’m a shiny pokémon collector


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 28, 2020)

Mom is annoying and my dog threw up again...gross..This is why the ham bone wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 28, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> -snip-



I feel the same way. I do have some good friends but I have always felt like I don’t always belong (or at least when one person who i had finally come to terms with about a year again about not being my friend). When I talk or try to joke, I feel like I don’t get the same reaction as normal people without asperger’s or anxiety. 

I hate coop even if I had friends that played the same games as me or if my friends actually still played the game by the time i get it for coop lol.


----------



## oak (Nov 28, 2020)

The neighbours across the street had a serious fight in the front yard today and now I have to go to work after seeing all that shenanigans. It was wild af and keeps replaying in my mind.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2020)

my brain can't decide whether it wants to be happy or depressed right now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2020)

my sore throat turned into a head cold


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 29, 2020)

This is a minor bother: I hate how One Piece Treasure Cruise paces its events. I know a lot of gacha games are constant ongoing events but One Piece Treasure Cruise is kinda weird. There are weeks where there is no new content and then one week we get crammed with three different things to farm characters from and very few days to complete some of them. It has burnt me out a few times in the past not to mention it ticks me off.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 29, 2020)

I got up in the middle of the night to get some water and tripped over a gate I forgot we had. I fell pretty hard and it hurts right now. I’m probably going to have a huge bruise on my leg.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I feel the same way. I do have some good friends but I have always felt like I don’t always belong (or at least when one person who i had finally come to terms with about a year again about not being my friend). When I talk or try to joke, I feel like I don’t get the same reaction as normal people without asperger’s or anxiety.
> 
> I hate coop even if I had friends that played the same games as me or if my friends actually still played the game by the time i get it for coop lol.


hi oh wow thank you for the response! I totally understand what you mean, i also have good friends but making new ones is always so hard for me when at this age i guess most solid friendships form. my close friends dont play the same games i do, and on the rate occasion they did, they have other friends to play with and i feel so shy asking to join, knowing i'll just get pushed aside bc theyre all great friends and im just an outsider who tagged along because of one person. : (
im really sorry people are treating you differently, i try to treat everyone the same because i know how it feels being ignored when you're a newcomer to the group. i try not to make people feel alone so i respond to everyone.


----------



## pochy (Nov 29, 2020)

pochy said:


> we haven't written a single message in over 2 weeks even though we're in the relationship he wanted so bad... mission success? maybe he got the message? even though it sucks since it was so friggin fun writing with him when we were "only" friends. i was always laughing 80% of the time when i used to text him. this suuuucks but i guess it had to be done. i wonder if this is this the gentlest way of letting someone down?


he just wrote me...... i dont know what to do!! idk what he wrote, but guess i could just not reply. and i've been distancing myself so well these past weeks too. i wish i could just pretend that i dont exist anymore, or that i moved far away, that would make this a whole lot easier... :/  (omg this sounds so antisocial loll)


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

pochy said:


> he just wrote me...... i dont know what to do!! idk what he wrote, but guess i could just not reply. and i've been distancing myself so well these past weeks too. i wish i could just pretend that i dont exist anymore, or that i moved far away, that would make this a whole lot easier... :/  (omg this sounds so antisocial loll)


Doesn't sound like either of you are happy or even want this anymore if you can go over two weeks without contact. Would be better for both of your sakes to end it and cut contact.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 29, 2020)

l hate ads


----------



## pochy (Nov 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Doesn't sound like either of you are happy or even want this anymore if you can go over two weeks without contact. Would be better for both of your sakes to end it and cut contact.


yeah... i don't know how to break it to him though since he really likes me, but i don't feel romantic feelings back. we only got together because he said we couldn't be friends anymore if i didn't accept, and he's one of my only friends so i felt like i had to.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm wearing a dress atm and now I want to throw myself away.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 29, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> snip



Don’t give up hope or trying even if it is difficult for you to do (though definitely is easier said than done since I need to convince myself the same thing). I have made a ton of friends on tbt and regardless of the fact that I don’t know them in person, since they all like me it tells me that I may find more friends offline one day and that I’m doing something right. Of course, my shyness offline is on a whole different level. I totally relate to being too shy to ask to join them like when they invite some friends to go to the movies, I’m always afraid of being rude to ask if I can come too. Hang in there and try to keep your head up high as best as you can. You’ll find some more friends even if it takes some time; I can tell you are a really nice person and there are bound to be people out there that will see that too. 

And thanks for you kind words. It’s okay. I’m doing my best to move on and not let it get to me and I’ve accepted that I need to work harder if I want more friends or to avoid making people uncomfortable because I said something awkward without realizing it ><.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 29, 2020)

I had such a terrible sleep last night. I woke up like 3 times, couldn't get to sleep initially and maybe slept for about 4 hours. Now I've got a 12+ hour work day ahead  There hasn't been one night this week that I've slept without waking up at least twice in the night. I just want a decent sleep for once.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 29, 2020)

my boss is really making me mad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

Wanted to try on a new name for size, but I can't ask many people irl and mostly everyone online refers to me with, well, my online name (which I don't mind lol). It probably wouldn't have stuck, anyway.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Exams


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wanted to try on a new name for size, but I can't ask many people irl and mostly everyone online refers to me with, well, my online name (which I don't mind lol). It probably wouldn't have stuck, anyway.


For what it’s worth I like the name you chose


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 29, 2020)

I missed the first snowfall on my island ._.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I missed the first snowfall on my island ._.


When is that?


----------



## deana (Nov 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I missed the first snowfall on my island ._.



I missed mine too  it was this morning but I was sleeping in lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 29, 2020)

I can’t wake up and I slept funny and thus, am feeling a sharp pain in my back. Trying really hard not to fall asleep ><. My cat is not helping by lying so cute in front of me on my bed, looking really fluffy and adorable .


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 29, 2020)

yesterday i was happy and today i can't stop crying gahhhh  Brain why?


----------



## Clock (Nov 29, 2020)

I have to memorize something for Tomorrow, even though I haven't started on doing it today.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> For what it’s worth I like the name you chose


Thank you : )


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 29, 2020)

Watching a bit of Erika Harlacher’s live stream and again and I said hi everyone when i joined. awkward silence even though someone said hi to person who did the same a second before me ><. oof. was the same on their discord. i try not to take it personally but kinda feel embarrassed.


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I can’t wake up and I slept funny and thus, am feeling a sharp pain in my back. Trying really hard not to fall asleep ><. My cat is not helping by lying so cute in front of me on my bed, looking really fluffy and adorable .



ah, sorry to hear about your back :’o ,, but if it makes you feel any better, my cat has  taken over my bed, too 



Spoiler: her,,








ignore the candy,, she likes chewing on the bag lmao


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 29, 2020)

xara said:


> ah, sorry to hear about your back :’o ,, but if it makes you feel any better, my cat has  taken over my bed, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww she is so gorgeous! 

Thank you . I’ll be okay, though sometimes it takes a month or so to go away when I sleep funny. ><


----------



## Bcat (Nov 29, 2020)

I can’t concentrate today. >.<


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 29, 2020)

Today just seemed to evaporate, it's already 5pm.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> yesterday i was happy and today i can't stop crying gahhhh  Brain why?



It happens :c I really hope you feel better soon. Times like those really do suck. Reach out to me if you need anything okay? ❤


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 29, 2020)

after my sister surprised me with all new MHA manga that she got today. I got up too quickly and grabbed one of the books and got a head rush. And now my stomach is bothering me and in pain now. I shouldn't haven't done that xD I feel stiff too


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2020)

my feet hurt from walking so much for the last few days ><

also I have classes tomorrow and i dont have a bedroom to go to so.... thats nice


----------



## Neb (Nov 29, 2020)

I was walking through a pet store when a girl looked at me and told the person she was with “there’s a creepy guy nearby.” The person responded “I got you.”

I’ve been called creepy like this for years. No matter what I do people still act like I’m threatening. For the longest time I thought the way I walked made people uncomfortable, but changing it did nothing. People still call me creepy.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 29, 2020)

Another problem....I cant find my RD ornament. It's probably gone forever...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2020)

Neb said:


> I was walking through a pet store when a girl looked at me and told the person she was with “there’s a creepy guy nearby.” The person responded “I got you.”
> 
> I’ve been called creepy like this for years. No matter what I do people still act like I’m threatening. For the longest time I thought the way I walked made people uncomfortable, but changing it did nothing. People still call me creepy.



What the crap.  Man those people suck... those are the kinds of people that annoy me to no end.  You’re not creepy at all and I bet if I knew you IRL I still wouldn’t think you’re creepy.  Forget those fools because you’re cool.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 29, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my feet hurt from walking so much for the last few days ><
> 
> also I have classes tomorrow and i dont have a bedroom to go to so.... thats nice


turn your livingroom into a bedroom xD That's what l do (when l cant be in my room). But probably not a good idea


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2020)

Neb said:


> I was walking through a pet store when a girl looked at me and told the person she was with “there’s a creepy guy nearby.” The person responded “I got you.”
> 
> I’ve been called creepy like this for years. No matter what I do people still act like I’m threatening. For the longest time I thought the way I walked made people uncomfortable, but changing it did nothing. People still call me creepy.



wtf. that’s awful, i’m so sorry. you’re genuinely not creepy at all and i’m not sure why anyone would think that you are


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 29, 2020)

deanapants said:


> I missed mine too  it was this morning but I was sleeping in lol


oh wow they keep it on the same date like in NL


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 29, 2020)

Does Hot Topic still exist?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> turn your livingroom into a bedroom xD That's what l do (when l cant be in my room). But probably not a good idea


what if I told you I don't have a living room either lmfao

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Does Hot Topic still exist?


well ofc it does 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020

on an unrelated note, I'm also upset that I didn't get to participate in the tbt turkey day event. I've just been so busy and stressed out that I really don't feel like drawing at all. there goes a free 120 tbt offer and a chance at a pumpkin pie collectible


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 29, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh God, I can't sleep.


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> on an unrelated note, I'm also upset that I didn't get to participate in the tbt turkey day event. I've just been so busy and stressed out that I really don't feel like drawing at all. there goes a free 120 tbt offer and a chance at a pumpkin pie collectible



Same here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 30, 2020)

emotions all in a jumble that I can't explain


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 30, 2020)

My school's former and first female Dean of Engineering passed away yesterday. The news is still sinking in, and the world is both figuratively and literally less bright already... 2020, what else do you have left up your sleeve?


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 30, 2020)

Never mind.


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wanted to try on a new name for size, but I can't ask many people irl and mostly everyone online refers to me with, well, my online name (which I don't mind lol). It probably wouldn't have stuck, anyway.


The internet is a great way to an experiment with a new name before you are ready to commit to going by it - as are video games! Animal Crossing, Pokémon, etc are all fantastic for this!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The internet is a great way to an experiment with a new name before you are ready to commit to going by it - as are video games! Animal Crossing, Pokémon, etc are all fantastic for this!


Yeah, just wish there was an easy way to change your islanders name in Animal Crossing lol.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 30, 2020)

Nevermind. I feel a lot better now.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 30, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I am considering leaving the forum


i have considered it many times
i ended up just taking breaks
ready to take another one actually, this forum gives me chronic buttcancer sometimes

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020

i failed my last 2 math lessons
a 57% and a 54% 
at least im homeschooled


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 30, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I am considering leaving the forum


I’m sorry. I have thought about a few times myself. I ended up just posting less until I felt better and talking to friends a little about it. It didn’t solve what bothered me but it helped me realize what is most important to me on here (like realizing that my friends is enough of a reason to stay even if there is stuff I don’t agree with or that makes me mad) and that I was just needlessly making myself sick.

I don’t know what happened and don’t feel like you have to explain. Just wanted to let you know if you need to vent, my dms are always open. Again, no pressure.



Plainbluetees said:


> -snip-



I am sorry . I feel the same way about the way two of my family members treat me a lot of times even though one no longer lives in this house. I haven’t figured out how to cope myself either so sorry Idk what I can say other than hang in there and my dms are open if you need to vent or want to distract yourself by talking about stuff you like. Sorry if this is weird. I feel bad since I can relate and even if I couldn’t, I still can imagine how uncomfortable things are for you :/.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 30, 2020)

Why is life so boring


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 30, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Why is life so boring


----------



## Maiana (Nov 30, 2020)

got my first F on a college assignment.
while it's only worth 20 points, it was the last thing I needed to see before the semester ends


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 30, 2020)

Maiana said:


> got my first F on a college assignment.
> while it's only worth 20 points, it was the last thing I needed to see before the semester ends


That must hurts. Well don't look back at it.


----------



## oak (Nov 30, 2020)

I don't think I get a notification on here when someone @'s me in a thread or am I not paying good enough attention? I just stumble upon being tagged somewhere days later


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 30, 2020)

oak said:


> I don't think I get a notification on here when someone @'s me in a thread or am I not paying good enough attention? I just stumble upon being tagged somewhere days later



Aw don’t feel bad. Sometimes I don’t do the tag right (like i’ll try tagging someone but it doesn’t turn into a link). Either way it happens to all of us ; of course, we all feel bad when it happens ^^ so I totally get how you feel. I’m glad you found it and no response was really needed, though I am glad you did since I cut what I wanted to say short and I was able to explain more why I was tagging you.

I hope i didn’t annoy anyone with the tags, since I tagged a lot of people lol. I am not too worried about it though.

I caved and pulled a multi today in Last Cloudia and the ssr ark i got was a dupe not to mention i didn’t get the unit or ur ark i wanted .


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 30, 2020)

oak said:


> I don't think I get a notification on here when someone @'s me in a thread or am I not paying good enough attention? I just stumble upon being tagged somewhere days later


Check your settings then. And see if the notification is on when someone @ you.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 30, 2020)

@oak just testing.


----------



## oak (Nov 30, 2020)

Mr.Fox said:


> @oak just testing.


It worked so it's just me not paying good enough attention lmao. Thanks for the test though.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 30, 2020)

oak said:


> I don't think I get a notification on here when someone @'s me in a thread or am I not paying good enough attention? I just stumble upon being tagged somewhere days later


I didn’t get the notification either if it was the post we both got tagged in.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2020)

if I could go a consecutive 5 seconds without feeling awful and dealing with chronic stress that would be cool : )


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 1, 2020)

Spoiler



Nevermind


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2020)

my dog is such an idiot... last night I put a piece of chocolate by my bedside, it was wrapped up and I figured the dog wouldn't eat it, but lo and behold I come back and he ate the entire thing, including the aluminum wrapper.

now today I've given him his food and he's usually hungry and eats right away but he's not eating at all this morning. huh, I wonder why??


----------



## Xeleron (Dec 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my dog is such an idiot... last night I put a piece of chocolate by my bedside, it was wrapped up and I figured the dog wouldn't eat it, but lo and behold I come back and he ate the entire thing, including the aluminum wrapper.
> 
> now today I've given him his food and he's usually hungry and eats right away but he's not eating at all this morning. huh, I wonder why??


I'm sorry to hear that happened, but you might need to monitor your dog all day today. Chocolate is toxic to dogs and depending on the type of chocolate and quantity eaten, chocolate can be lethal. Here's a bit more info https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/health/what-to-do-if-your-dog-ate-chocolate/ (you might know all this already, but I just wanted to comment in the slight chance you didn't know). 

-
Woke up with a headache, I'm hoping it doesn't last all day. I'm also feeling a bit down... it sucks that everything you say or do around your friends gets credited to other people because you're just that forgettable.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2020)

@Xeleron thanks but I do know that stuff. that's why i got so mad about it. pretty sure he wont be doing this again.


----------



## Xeleron (Dec 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> @Xeleron thanks but I do know that stuff. that's why i got so mad about it. pretty sure he wont be doing this again.


That's why I've resigned myself to only eat white chocolate in my house... that way if there's an 'accident' then I know it's not as harmful   Craziest thing in all this, is that dogs love chocolate... I've never seen a dog not have any interest in it   Hope your pup doesn't end up needing to go to the vet, best wishes!


----------



## oak (Dec 1, 2020)

The cops have the neighbours house surrounded with big ass guns. I don't think I've ever seen a gun like that in my life. I'm shamelessly watching through the window cause I know the people have a pregnant dog in there    (I'm secretly mostly concerned for the dogs oops)


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2020)

I regret sleeping at 10, because revenge bedtime procrastination was going through me yesterday and now i had a hard time getting out of bed and I feel tired


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 1, 2020)

this day is lasting 10 hours holy crap...still got 5 more hours of work aaaaah


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 1, 2020)

Just found out my dad is selling my car next year when both me and my brother are out of the house. I'm kinda frustrated because I was hoping to be able to take it with me to college which would make internships/off campus jobs easier to commute to.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 1, 2020)

A lot of real life things going on right now that I can't get into and am just stressed on behalf of my parents a bit and what they're going through, besides my usual health/mental stuff. If anyone here sees this that wouldn't mind sending prayers to all of us, I would greatly appreciate it, thank you in advance. <3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 1, 2020)

i can't understand my homework for the life of me because not only is it in a different language i barely understand but also uses vocab we haven't even gone over yet and i'm just sitting here staring at it ;v;


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Very personal



After around a ten month battle with gastric (stomach) cancer, my mom passed away today.  It is the saddest and crappiest day of my life.  I cried a bunch and others did too.  My mom was the most positive person in the world, and I would think that even if she wasn’t a parent of mine.  Always putting others before herself, doing great things, self-accomplished and self-driven.  She brightened everyone’s days whenever she appeared.  There was, in a sense, no one quite like her, and I don’t think there ever will be again.  I loved her so, so, so much and it’s still sinking in that she’s gone.  Let December 1st, 2020 be known as a pretty bad day all around and I seriously can’t wait until this year is over.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2020)

@Midoriya oh no... I can't even describe how I feel for you right now... my heart is absolutely broken. if you need to talk or vent or literally anything my DMs are open.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> @Midoriya oh no... I can't even describe how I feel for you right now... my heart is absolutely broken. if you need to talk or vent or literally anything my DMs are open.



Thank you so much, xSuperMario64x.  I really appreciate it and your friendship as well.  I’m exhausted.  It has been a difficult day.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 1, 2020)

@Midoriya I’m so sorry. From your description of her she sounds like she was an amazing person, and although I’ve never met her, I think she is the kind of person who loved everybody and is the kind of person who truly makes our dim world just a tad brighter. My greatest condolences go out to you and your family, and my prayers are all for her.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 1, 2020)

@Katzenjammer, sending you and your parents positive vibes.  ❤ 

@Midoriya, my heart is aching for you.  Please don't hesitate to reach out if you need a listening ear.


----------



## oak (Dec 1, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> snip


Nooo that's horrible news. I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, I know she meant a lot to you. May she rest in peace. I feel like I could cry on your behalf but I'm sending my strongest vibes to you.


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> snip


I'm so saddened to hear of your loss. It sounds like your mother was a wonderful person.  <3


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 1, 2020)

What is bothering me and has been bothering me for a while now is that at my job, the workload distribution within my team is really imbalanced due to favoritism. I’m doing a lot of the work, sometimes not even appropriate for my level, and just literally buried in all these super operational and non value adding work, while boss sings a team member praises to the heavens because that person really understands the business and does great strategic level of support... lol of course! Because the said person never need to be sidetracked by all these other stupid projects and ad hoc work, has 10 times more time to be involved in these more important discussions and have time to actually do learning and attend all these workshops.. and when the said person do get one “unimportant” tasks as an assignment, boss ask us to thank this person for taking the bullet for the team.. um... excuse me?
I actually have no beef with this team member and we are good friends at work, and initially I did not really minded and took boss comments most times as a light joke, but I feel like over time the favoritism is just way too much that it makes me a bit resentful for unfair treatment at times.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2020)

I suck at Ace Attorney lol

though tbf today is the first time I've ever interacted w this series outside of my friend talking about the hilarious characters and their punny names.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 1, 2020)

I think I already upset my new boyfriend due to a bad habit I might have started. He's worried I'll keep the habit up,, I wanted to be like him and do bad stuff like him but he's worried about me now and wants me to chill though tonight he basically went **** it do what you want,, ;-; aaa


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> @Midoriya I’m so sorry. From your description of her she sounds like she was an amazing person, and although I’ve never met her, I think she is the kind of person who loved everybody and is the kind of person who truly makes our dim world just a tad brighter. My greatest condolences go out to you and your family, and my prayers are all for her.





TheSillyPuppy said:


> @Katzenjammer, sending you and your parents positive vibes.  ❤
> 
> @Midoriya, my heart is aching for you.  Please don't hesitate to reach out if you need a listening ear.





oak said:


> Nooo that's horrible news. I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, I know she meant a lot to you. May she rest in peace. I feel like I could cry on your behalf but I'm sending my strongest vibes to you.





Plume said:


> I'm so saddened to hear of your loss. It sounds like your mother was a wonderful person.  <3



Thank you all so much.  I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 1, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Thank you all so much.  I really do appreciate it.


Sorry about your mom man. I just lost a great uncle to cancer as well..


----------



## toxapex (Dec 1, 2020)

@Midoriya very sorry to hear. I believe you can get through this, but take as much time as you need to grieve... cancer is so horrible and so unfair


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sorry about your mom man. I just lost a great uncle to cancer as well..



Thank you, Milky.  I’m sorry to hear about your great uncle.  </3



toxapex said:


> @Midoriya very sorry to hear. I believe you can get through this, but take as much time as you need to grieve... cancer is so horrible and so unfair



Thank you.  Yeah, I’ll get through it.  It’ll just take some time.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Thank you all so much.  I really do appreciate it.


I am so sorry and devastated to hear... Your mom sounded like an amazing, kind, and loving person. You were always there for her and helped her very much this year and I know that definitely meant the world to her.


----------



## Clock (Dec 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Thank you all so much.  I really do appreciate it.


That's sad, sorry to hear about your mom passing away.
Hopefully everything will get better soon.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> I am so sorry and devastated to hear... Your mom sounded like an amazing, kind, and loving person. You were always there for her and helped her very much this year and I know that definitely meant the world to her.





Clockwise said:


> That's sad, sorry to hear about your mom passing away.
> Hopefully everything will get better soon.



Thank you both.  I really do appreciate your kind words.  < 3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> snip


I'm so sorry that happened. My condolences


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'm so sorry that happened. My condolences



Thank you, Frog.  That’s very sweet of you.  < 3


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2020)

@Midoriya 

I honestly can't really relate to the pain you must be going through right now. Just hope you're doing somewhat alright, at least as much as one can be in a situation like this. From the posts I've seen she sounded like an amazing person.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> @Midoriya
> 
> I honestly can't really relate to the pain you must be going through right now. Just hope you're doing somewhat alright, at least as much as one can be in a situation like this. From the posts I've seen she sounded like an amazing person.



Thank you, buddy.  You don’t have to be able to relate to it.  I appreciate your kind words, and yes, she was amazing.


----------



## rianne (Dec 2, 2020)

To all those who sent kindness my way about my grandpa being sick, I really appreciate it.

Unfortunately, his condition has not improved enough and he has to receive medical treatment at another facility. One of my family members has volunteered to go so he isn't alone. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 2, 2020)

It took them long enough to realize she had a stroke.


----------



## xara (Dec 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Spoiler: Very personal
> 
> 
> 
> After around a ten month battle with gastric (stomach) cancer, my mom passed away today.  It is the saddest and crappiest day of my life.  I cried a bunch and others did too.  My mom was the most positive person in the world, and I would think that even if she wasn’t a parent of mine.  Always putting others before herself, doing great things, self-accomplished and self-driven.  She brightened everyone’s days whenever she appeared.  There was, in a sense, no one quite like her, and I don’t think there ever will be again.  I loved her so, so, so much and it’s still sinking in that she’s gone.  Let December 1st, 2020 be known as a pretty bad day all around and I seriously can’t wait until this year is over.



oh my god. riley, i am so, so sorry.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 2, 2020)

@Midoriya
I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I'm sure your mother was a wonderful person.


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 2, 2020)

Got banned on another forum site for “off-site” trading even though I never did anything of the sort? I did some art commissions but only for the forum currency. And I never even asked or joked about taking any other type of payment.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 2, 2020)

@Midoriya, I am so gutted to hear about your mom. I cannot imagine what you must be going through right now. My heart breaks for you and my deepest condolences to you and your family right now. If there's anything I can do, please don't hesitate to throw a DM my way <3 Keeping you all in my prayers <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> .


A bit late but I'm so so so sorry   Just saw this now and I can't imagine how devastating this must be... Take your time to mourn and heal and remember you are not alone <3


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)

xara said:


> oh my god. riley, i am so, so sorry.





Seastar said:


> @Midoriya
> I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I'm sure your mother was a wonderful person.





Katzenjammer said:


> @Midoriya, I am so gutted to hear about your mom. I cannot imagine what you must be going through right now. My heart breaks for you and my deepest condolences to you and your family right now. If there's anything I can do, please don't hesitate to throw a DM my way <3 Keeping you all in my prayers <3





sheilaa said:


> A bit late but I'm so so so sorry   Just saw this now and I can't imagine how devastating this must be... Take your time to mourn and heal and remember you are not alone <3



Thank you all so much.  I really appreciate it.  All of the people that have replied to me and even the ones who haven’t on this site are so, so sweet and I love you all.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh jeez my boyfriend is as sick as a dog ;-;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2020)

Why can't you just ever stop plummeting my mood? Why doesn't the family take my side? Why are they siding with someone who goes after not just me, but every other person in the house? I need to be doing stuff, but I'm not in the mood. There's finals and assignments, but I'm not doing so hot. Car broke down, so I'm stuck in the house. I don't like it here.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Spoiler: Very personal
> 
> 
> 
> After around a ten month battle with gastric (stomach) cancer, my mom passed away today.  It is the saddest and crappiest day of my life.  I cried a bunch and others did too.  My mom was the most positive person in the world, and I would think that even if she wasn’t a parent of mine.  Always putting others before herself, doing great things, self-accomplished and self-driven.  She brightened everyone’s days whenever she appeared.  There was, in a sense, no one quite like her, and I don’t think there ever will be again.  I loved her so, so, so much and it’s still sinking in that she’s gone.  Let December 1st, 2020 be known as a pretty bad day all around and I seriously can’t wait until this year is over.


I am so so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you and your family are doing as well as you can right now. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I am so so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you and your family are doing as well as you can right now. May she rest in peace.



Thank you, Lady Timpani.  I really appreciate it as well as the Black Hybrid Rose you gifted me.  We’re doing our best.


----------



## saucySheep (Dec 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> -



Hey brother
that legit sucks so hard im so terribly sorry for you ;-; no one deserves pain like that
i shall be praying


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 2, 2020)

@Midoriya I'm sorry for your loss, man I couldn't imagine going through that I hope you and your family will be ok ;;


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> .


Oml I am so sorry for your loss ;o; take as much time you need to mourn 

I usually come back to this poem when someone I love and care about pass away, so maybe it'll help you too


Spoiler



*Do Not Stand At My Grave And Weep*
_Mary Elizabeth Frye_

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there; I did not die.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> Hey brother
> that legit sucks so hard im so terribly sorry for you ;-; no one deserves pain like that
> i shall be praying





Meraki said:


> @Midoriya I'm sorry for your loss, man I couldn't imagine going through that I hope you and your family will be ok ;;





trashpedia said:


> Oml I am so sorry for your loss ;o; take as much time you need to mourn
> 
> I usually come back to this poem when someone I love and care about pass away, so maybe it'll help you too
> 
> ...



Thank you, everyone.  I really appreciate your kind words and the lovely poem.  < 3


----------



## pochy (Dec 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Spoiler: Very personal
> 
> 
> 
> After around a ten month battle with gastric (stomach) cancer, my mom passed away today.  It is the saddest and crappiest day of my life.  I cried a bunch and others did too.  My mom was the most positive person in the world, and I would think that even if she wasn’t a parent of mine.  Always putting others before herself, doing great things, self-accomplished and self-driven.  She brightened everyone’s days whenever she appeared.  There was, in a sense, no one quite like her, and I don’t think there ever will be again.  I loved her so, so, so much and it’s still sinking in that she’s gone.  Let December 1st, 2020 be known as a pretty bad day all around and I seriously can’t wait until this year is over.


i'm so so sorry you had to go through this   your mother sounded like a truly lovely and incredible person.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 2, 2020)

totally haven't been crying for the past 2 hours because my hopes keep being shut down


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 2, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Why can't you just ever stop plummeting my mood? Why doesn't the family take my side? Why are they siding with someone who goes after not just me, but every other person in the house? I need to be doing stuff, but I'm not in the mood. There's finals and assignments, but I'm not doing so hot. Car broke down, so I'm stuck in the house. I don't like it here.



I want to know this too. Every time my dad or sister (when she is here as well or if I’m at her place since she has her own house now) criticizes me or disagrees with me, the other gangs up on me and my mom doesn’t say anything. When i try venting to her then, she tells me not to start anything. It is times like those I have intrusive thoughts though I honestly never mean any of the thoughts (partly because I’m a coward).

I’m so sorry that you are going through that and that you’re not feeling good. :/ Hang in there as best you can; I’m sorry I have nothing better to say since I don’t know how to deal with the situation except when at home, hide in my room. i can’t do that at my sister’s though :/. my mom is okay if i take a time out but usually my dad intrudes in the room to get something or idk.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 2, 2020)

Welcome to another episode of 'JP is only 21 but physically feels like they're in their 40s!'

I was crouching down and when I went to stand back up I felt something hurt in my left knee, aka the stupid knee I've had problems with since high school. Fr thou why do I have pains like this, this is supposed to be my prime (physically). Knee pains, back shoulder area pains so much that I can't even give myself a massage anymore, it hurts to press that area. There are times where it literally feels like someone is pinching my nerves and other times that it feels like it burns. Not like a hot heat burn like my muscles are on literal fire, but just weird. At the end of a work week my back shoulder area is killing me.

To the 40 year olds reading this, I in no way mean this as an insult. I use 40 cause my parents are in their 40s and complain about pains.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)

pochy said:


> i'm so so sorry you had to go through this   your mother sounded like a truly lovely and incredible person.



Thank you, pochy.  I appreciate your kind words.  < 3


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> ...


I offer you my deepest prayers and condolences for you and your family. I know the pain of losing a loved one... My grandfather passed away last year on February 1st. And last night, on December 1st, I was overcome with a grief for him that I hadn't felt in months. I even thought about how interesting the timing of it was, being almost exactly a year and ten months. And then, today, I saw your comment. If that's not more than coincidence, then I don't know what is. So, just know you are not alone, friend.  ❤


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)

Mad Aly said:


> I offer you my deepest prayers and condolences for you and your family. I know the pain of losing a loved one... My grandfather passed away last year on February 1st. And last night, on December 1st, I was overcome with a grief for him that I hadn't felt in months. I even thought about how interesting the timing of it was, being almost exactly a year and ten months. And then, today, I saw your comment. If that's not more than coincidence, then I don't know what is. So, just know you are not alone, friend.  ❤



Thank you, Aly.  I really appreciate it.  I’m sorry to hear about your grandfather.  I’ve never had anyone this close to me die before so it’s taking awhile.  I didn’t sleep well last night and I’ve felt cold, tired, and depressed all day.  Thankfully my dad and other family have been giving me hugs to keep me warm, and I’ve been able to talk with the person I care most about today and relate to them, and they’re helping me feel a lot better.  I can’t wait to go to sleep tonight.  I think I’ll sleep well because I’m tired.  Once again, thank you so much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Snip



I'm sorry your family is that way as well. It hurts. Thank you for your kind words and advice - right now I'm just having the blues still, though. I'll try and manage - you do the same as well. <3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 2, 2020)

Spoiler: vent



I feel like my mom just says i'm talented to not hurt my feelings more than they already have been hurting, since in the past she would say "oh no, don't say you are not talented, you're good at drawing (points at drawing that is 3 months old and is a drawing where I didn't bother trying)"
And just today I was telling her about my interest in acting, and she was saying something along the lines of how there was no way I could make it and that it isn't even a career for most people.
Meanwhile, with my sisters, she's always telling them how crazy amazing and smart they are. It's like the subject is always about them when I talk to adults because they're superior to me or something.

I wish it didn't bug me so much because this has been happening for years. I remember even in second grade I wasn't going to have a life and how I was just going to end up being stuck in my parent's basement.
They've also completely forgotten that I stopped drawing months ago to focus on guitar and music and see me like i'm still in middle school. They still bring up my art often even though I've told them several times I stopped drawing completely.

I'm just the forgotten child.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 3, 2020)

Never mind.


----------



## Clock (Dec 3, 2020)

Theres a delivery outside right now and the family member paying is not here right now, and i have to make the delivery man wait

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020

Never mind now, the problem is solved


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> - snip -



Just wanted to point out that this was indeed my birthmother who passed, who was related by blood to me 100%.  Not that it matters too much, as Kuriboh pointed out to me that a mother is supposed to take good care of their child whether they’re blood related or not.  Still, she acted in every way a birthmother should and never gave up on my sister or I, which just makes this all the more saddening.  I know my wording in my original post about it here may be misleading, so I thought I would clarify.  Thank you once again everyone for your support.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 3, 2020)

as an explanation, i collect discarded snail shells

i've found it now, but i put a snail shell on my bed awhile ago turned around for a couple seconds, looked back and it was gone. D: so for awhile i thought i had a lose snail wandering my room. ;w; then it turned up at the end of my bed today. so either it just fell or it passed in my room :V i hope it's the former


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 3, 2020)

How I manage to convince myself that every person I meet doesn't like me in some way
I know it's mostly not true, I think, but I end up repeating it so much I convince myself
Damn when did I get so insecure, it's annoying quite frankly


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 3, 2020)

Couldn’t sleep because I was worrying about the grocery shopping trip. still bothered by how my mom said that the virus has gotten worse before going to bed and reminding me about going grocery shopping even though she knows I get anxious about it. sometimes i wonder if she has asperger’s because she fails to read my mood or think, hmm she has anxiety, i don’t want to make her more anxious.

Also realized i forgot to check to see if welcome amiibos were in stock yesterday when they were supposed to be released. i checked today and saw nothing.

Anxiety sucks and it bothers me how a lot of times, my mom disregards that and still reminds me of a bunch of stuff i don’t want to think about and gets mad when i have a hissy fit/anxiety attack. My dad goes ballistic even though he claimed to my former financial advisor he knew i had asperger’s and anxiety; says the guy who won’t admit he has it and blames what he admits to on my mom and me.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020

I talked to my mom just now and told her and she said she will try to not do this and be more considerate, so I feel a little better; I don’t have a lot of confidence though even though I love my mom so much. I am glad she didn’t get mad at me for telling her though .


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 3, 2020)

i love how there are rules and precautions at the grocery store yet this guy behind me doesn’t seem to care . i was still putting my groceries away and he walked right up to where i was standing where you pay. could you wait until I move away?

Also found out we’re still going to my sister’s for xmas. isn’t my mom’s bday enough? ****


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 3, 2020)

I have to take a Calculus final in a couple minutes and I'm really nervous because my grades in this class have been everywhere :x


----------



## oak (Dec 3, 2020)

All my bills are paid which is good but now I'm broke until next week and I have to work all week. Why is gas so expensive? It's gonna suck but I've managed with less before.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 3, 2020)

My Bunny bokugo got to have some strawberry for the first time yesterday and I think it upset his stomach. I’m keeping a close eye on him and he’s eating just fine. I just feel bad for him because he’s my child.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 3, 2020)

Two of my uncle's got the virus...both from my mom and dad's family. It's making me more and more anxious about it. It's making me really scared, and I've been questioning myself, do i have the virus? Because, there's people who got the virus without any symptoms. It's making me stress thinking about it. I just don't know what to do.


Spoiler



they're both really strict about it. They rarely go outside. While I go grocery shopping every week, since I live with two of my siblings and also my parents. That happened on December, and this week have many bad things happened. My birthday is on the 10th,and i don't know what going to happen.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 3, 2020)

Knee why you act like this?

I wonder what I actually did to it. I honestly have zero idea where or how I injured it. I know that the year I did, I was doing 5k training and colourguard at the same time (colourguard as in the flag dancers that accompany the band during football season). I've gotten hurt before and recovered, but this stupid knee acts up at stupid things. I can't tell if it's a joint or muscle thing (thou I suspect joint since it clearly hasn't healed, or healed correctly idk) nor do I have the money to check it out (I got no insurance). It's not like it hurts so much that I can't stand on it, but it's annoying to get hurt when I stand/walk for too long, or when I was getting up from crouching. I bring it up again cause today at work while I was standing it started to hurt randomly.


----------



## aericell (Dec 3, 2020)

my top district choice for student teaching declined my placement request  it was the nearest district by my house so i wouldn't have to move out in case they went back to in-person classes. not the worst-case scenario, but my backup & guaranteed choice is a district by my university which is like an hour and a half away and commuting to and from that every single day would be such a pain. i'm just kinda hoping everything remains virtual for spring because i rly do not want my loans piling up even more from having to find housing again


----------



## jiny (Dec 3, 2020)

stressing out over schoolwork :< i hadnt realized i had a few missing assignments for my history class, and i have those to do so i can catch up plus the 2 assignments i have due today


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 3, 2020)

I want to apologize to everyone for giving them a link to a site that was not updated thinking the 12/2 under welcome amiibos meant 12/2 this year. I also want to apologize for being crabby earlier and my post might’ve reflected that. I still am crabby but am controlling it better when posting. I feel like such an idiot. I should’ve looked to see when that site was updated but i got myself excited and for no reason. Now, I’m embarrassed and depressed since even with all the dupes I have, no one has or wants to trade any of the WAs for the other series cards ><; I can’t fault them. so close to completing my collection yet so far.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 3, 2020)

my old 3ds xl is half broken. L isn't working well, thumb stick thingy isnt working well, touch screen is delay and just bad like it cant feel my stylus. I'm not happy that one day l will have to say goodbye to this console...Even though l have a newer 2ds xl from last year and it feels like brand new still, it's just doesn't feel right for me to leave behind my 3ds. I might get another 3ds xl used one in better shape than my. Also the 3ds has a few dents from falling. Man it's nasty because l never had a case for it back then, but l have cases for my 2ds.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020

l don't know if l should trade in my old 3ds xl for a new one. The console is full of memories and l got it in 2014.


----------



## deana (Dec 4, 2020)

I feel like a defective human because I am so terrible at making genuine connections with anyone.


----------



## jiny (Dec 4, 2020)

i haevnt finished my history assignments :/ on a somewhat lighter note, my switch joycons keep disconnecting all the time and i get frustrated while playing because i will suddenly stop walking in ac then i know exactly whats gonna happen, it gives me the screen to reconnect the joycons


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm kinda tempted to tell this store to not send with UPS internationally cause they are prone to lose invoices and delay things for weeks. I do not know how USPS became that bad cause only issue I ever had was a stuck package and some rona delays during spring (which was understandable duh).

Was supposed to get my thing today but they kept losing papers and taking my stuff for a spin so I think it barely left Kentucky today :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 4, 2020)

Diminishing returns here not worth conversely stepping on egg shells.


----------



## xara (Dec 4, 2020)

now i know damn well i didn’t just have an anxiety attack over having to write a paragraph. that really shouldn’t of been as difficult as it was and i know i didn’t do well on it because i was so anxious that i couldn’t even form a coherent thought. jesus christ. :/


----------



## jiny (Dec 4, 2020)

im missing an online exam that was due on the 23rd of nov and my teacher called me out :,( well me and like 10 other people


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2020)

Ok update on package it's in Germany and supposed to come here on Wednesday next week... really hope it does cause I'd hate to lose this item.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 4, 2020)

deanapants said:


> snip



same here along with the fact not a lot of people understand that I don’t choose to be anxious and have panic attacks. then there is the way my dad and sister sometimes treated me all of my life prior and even after being diagnosed with all my problems, and the fact jobs don’t hire if you have anxiety on interview or just have mental disorders.

it saddens me to hear you feel this way :/. hang in there. if you ever want to vent, my wall and dms are always open.



xara said:


> snip



this happens to me! my concentration has been getting worse over the years and it is why i couldn’t pass my last two history courses in college. My one capstone professor didn’t buy the argument when I told him I had blanks and try to explain some of my symptoms (which I now know may be associated with asperger’s/anxiety). he repeatedly said how disappointed he was with me and made me cry.

I also have racing thoughts a lot of time and that makes it hard too.

i love history but yeah i hate paper writing and so I feel your pain. kinda wondering how i thought i could become a historian without teacher, giving tours in a museum, write books with a poor concentration and bad procrastination habit as I have. lol

Hang in there xara.  do the best that you can do. if you want to vent more, you know i’m here for you .

I do not want tomorrow. I dread everything especially being around my dad and maybe sister. i know i am going to annoy people without doing anything and the i am stupid treatment. if they insist i come, then have christmas at home instead.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2020

Found out that tomorrow is when the VA is signing the prints and at three different times. I got the okay to watch it while there but would rather watch it at home where I know I won’t be rudely walked in or interrupted even if i lock the bedroom i stay in. no privacy. looking forward to hearing my dad not wash his hands or shut the door since we share the bathroom downstairs and he sleeps on the couch in area before bedroom.


----------



## mocha. (Dec 4, 2020)

Going through a pretty bad depressive episode at the minute.. filled with anxiety and self doubt and just general feelings of sadness. I can always tell when it happens because my sense of cleanliness just goes out of the window. I change my bedding every Wednesday and it’s Friday night and I’ve still not done it. There’s crap everywhere but I just can’t bring myself to touch it. I also have so much work to do but no idea how to even start, I can barely concentrate. Also the usual ways I distract myself (gaming, watching YouTube/twitch) just isn’t really interesting me and I’ve been lying staring into space and disassociating for hours. Just having a bit of a rough time at the minute.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 4, 2020)

bored, feeling down, and nothing to watch right now since l can't just be alone.


----------



## xara (Dec 4, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> this happens to me! my concentration has been getting worse over the years and it is why i couldn’t pass my last two history courses in college. My one capstone professor didn’t buy the argument when I told him I had blanks and try to explain some of my symptoms (which I now know may be associated with asperger’s/anxiety). he repeatedly said how disappointed he was with me and made me cry.
> 
> I also have racing thoughts a lot of time and that makes it hard too.
> 
> ...



your professor sounds like an ass. i’m really sorry that you had to deal with him; school is ridiculously difficult when you have mental health struggles and that isn’t your fault at all. thank you so much for the support, too; i really wasn’t expecting it to be as hard as it was but i suppose that’s on me for taking a university-level course lmao. 

i hope tomorrow goes well for you! i know how brutal family time can be and i’m sending many well wishes your way


----------



## Bcat (Dec 4, 2020)

Corporatism is ****ing disgusting. I don’t care if the Trump or Biden administration passes this bill. Just pass it and take a stand against this literal ****ing genocide.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 4, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Why can't you just ever stop plummeting my mood? Why doesn't the family take my side? Why are they siding with someone who goes after not just me, but every other person in the house? I need to be doing stuff, but I'm not in the mood. There's finals and assignments, but I'm not doing so hot. Car broke down, so I'm stuck in the house. I don't like it here.


----------



## Clock (Dec 4, 2020)

My Precalculus teacher doesn't give that many examples in math and its frustrating.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 4, 2020)

my stomach has been feeling sickish the past couple of days. :c it keeps coming and going away mostly in the evening.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 4, 2020)

People getting too close to me at the store and people who refuse to wear masks.


----------



## xara (Dec 5, 2020)

Spoiler: shut up



why am i so obsessive about anything that i say, ever? i’m left constantly having to edit any comment that i leave and any message that i send, consumed by the continuous back and forth of deletion and retyping while trying to put my thoughts into words. no matter how i phrase something or what emoticon i use, i’m never appeased and am always left feeling like i shouldn’t of said anything at all. i don’t know what part of my brain is broken or why i can’t just communicate and get on with my day but i am so, so tired of this. :/


----------



## Neb (Dec 5, 2020)

Spoiler: More of an Annoyed Ramble Than A Vent



I’ve been having to use the family trailer to talk on the phone because the house I’m staying in is too noisy. Sadly one of my moms sleeps in there during the evening. I told her in advance about a particularly private call and she still barged in anyway. Now I don’t know where to talk to a certain person. Everywhere around the house is busy and my state’s back in shutdown. Do I scramble for a quiet park or do I just put up with potential interruptions and invasions of privacy?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 5, 2020)

Neb said:


> Spoiler: More of an Annoyed Ramble Than A Vent
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been having to use the family trailer to talk on the phone because the house I’m staying in is too noisy. Sadly one of my moms sleeps in there during the evening. I told her in advance about a particularly private call and she still barged in anyway. Now I don’t know where to talk to a certain person. Everywhere around the house is busy and my state’s back in shutdown. Do I scramble for a quiet park or do I just put up with potential interruptions and invasions of privacy?


Wow that sounds incredibly irritating. I always hated how my parents never respected my privacy, and lock down definitely would make it harder. My mom would open my mail and look through my phone when I was sleeping when I was 18 no less. I told her how much it bothered me and I don't think I ever got it through her thick skull. I resorted to writing emails about sensitive subject because I knew she couldn't access them.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 5, 2020)

I have so many finals this week that I can barely keep up with and dealing with sadness doesn't help...


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 5, 2020)

I felt nauseous today and you’d think when I tell my mom that or that when she’s hear me coughing since I’m getting a cough, she’d ask me how i am or if I am okay? no she just told me to take a bag in the car and get a drink. so you don’t care if i get my nieces sick? okay nice mom. and then there is my dad with his annoying cough that is due to being nervous and allergies but he refuses to take medicine. just stfu and stop lying to us about taking your medicine and lying to the doctors. and would love them to just be quiet right now. can we not talk about politics either?

Their hazelnut coffee’s smell really bothers me. ugh it makes me more nauseous.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2020)

it's so wild cause tbh I only have like 3 finals, one of those being an actual exam, so I should just get them done right?

well my mind is so ****ed that I've barely started preparing for any of them. I have an art project due Tuesday morning and I haven't even started it yet. I think it's partly because I'm not at my dorm, it's super hard for me to focus at home (especially since I don't actually have a bedroom to go to.
lord pls let Friday come quickly.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 5, 2020)

My mom asks my dad a question and he is like what? in an aggravated tone. but when we sound even slightly annoyed even if we aren’t, he goes ballistic and starts yelling and if we yell he asks us what our problem is. my sister and brother in law started arguing a little and he huffs and is like i can’t take this. yet he lies and claims he has no anxiety. this is the same person who said my sister’s husband should divorce her. real nice.

my nieces call me meow meow but i hate when my dad refers to me as meow meow and i have told him to stop it repeatedly and he never listens. and the way he talks to the girls using a baby voice is so annoying and weird...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 5, 2020)

Where do l start.....l don't where to start or how to pose this human being drawing


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 5, 2020)

i got this adorable cutie today after wanting it and the pink one for awhile. he was the last one in the store. 





buuuut the pink one was completely sold out in my store and online (and anywhere off their site is like way more costly) D'x i want both they're SO CUTE!!! i'm extremely grateful for being able to get one of them at least, but i'm really hoping i can find the pink one too. my mom might take me to check if a different store has the pink one c':>




i'm gonna name them Holly (pink) and Jolly (turquoise) :3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 5, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i got this adorable cutie today after wanting it and the pink one for awhile. he was the last one in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're gorgeous! During the holidays they will sell crazy


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 5, 2020)

My dr called in the wrong proscription date and his office is closed till Monday. This will be great for studying for finals because I have a hard time waking up when I’m off my meds.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2020)

my friend on discord did a call w me so he could tell me a joke, and I'm so stupid I didn't understand the joke til he pasted it in our chat. I think it's hard for me to comprehend something like speech if I just listen to it, I understood the joke right away when I read it.

also that was the first time I did a call w him and I was internally flipping my **** and being overly anxious lol


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 5, 2020)

i visited a beautiful dream town and i was too overwhelmed .-.


----------



## Neb (Dec 5, 2020)

Time zone differences suck.


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 5, 2020)

One of the senators of my state made a really racist tweet about China. It bothers me really greatly that someone like her somehow made it to Senate and represents my state wtf. Makes me wish I could move out of my state sooner knowing that the people of my state voted her into power. Makes me feel like I'm not welcome here anymore.


----------



## oak (Dec 6, 2020)

There's still an hour & 45 minutes left to my shift and my eyes are exhausted


----------



## Ghibli (Dec 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my friend on discord did a call w me so he could tell me a joke, and I'm so stupid I didn't understand the joke til he pasted it in our chat. I think it's hard for me to comprehend something like speech if I just listen to it, I understood the joke right away when I read it.
> 
> also that was the first time I did a call w him and I was internally flipping my **** and being overly anxious lol




I get that, don't worry it is okay to be anxious.. calling people (may it be phone, discord, heck even skype !) can be nerve-wracking, specially if you have anxiety. I hope that with time you will get better with it ! (for me especially I either mumble or the way I say something is hard for others to comprehend) you're not stupid though ! (maybe the joke just isn't funny out loud haha!)


----------



## pochy (Dec 6, 2020)

Spoiler: just whining



ever since i turned 16, my dad kept insinuating that the moment i turned 18, i'd be kicked out. he hasn't done that yet, but he keeps using me for his renovations and manual labor. i can't say anything against it or he threatens with kicking me out. 

today i had to scrape some layers of wallpaper off with my fingers and some of my nails (which took me months to grow) are broken. i've been doing a lot more these past weeks, there were so many times where i had to disassemble furniture and carry them to the basement, carry them back up, carry them into the garage, cut wood, clean up his mess- i'm also sick of getting rid of baseboards. it also suuuuucks because i still have more work to do later today

but i guess i get paid for my labor by being allowed to live here, so i dont really feel justified in complaining much, other people have it alot worse honestly


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2020)

People using face masks as an excuse to bump into others when it's plenty of space in grocery store and the workers do their best to avoid the store being too crowded also.

Also, again people stop wearing your mask around your neck/on your head whatever, just don't wear them then, especially here when it's not mandatory so be happy.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020



pochy said:


> but i guess i get paid for my labor by being allowed to live here, so i dont really feel justified in complaining much, other people have it alot worse honestly [/SPOILER]


you do realize that's like.. both physical and mental abuse and stuff like wicked sect people do... pretty sure you can file charges against it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 6, 2020)

It is sad that i can’t change without my dad walking in on me and without needing to lock the door yet. even when he knocks and i say wait he walks in anyways. thankfully i hadn’t changed yet. then he asks me what i want from subway and since i am just waking up i couldn’t think and he gets pissy like he does when i can’t answer anything right away even though he claims he knows i have aspergers. you know what **** you dad. i am tired being treated like a verbal punching bag and being treated like i’m stupid.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 6, 2020)

i can’t believe him. acts like nothing is wrong. and why do you need to move my pop now? if they want to put the table cloth back on they will do it. if you admitted you have anxiety i would try to understand more, but *** **** my pop isn’t hurting anyone where it was. if they want you to do something, they’ll ask. god you’re so ****ing annoying. i was going to move it when i was done. and don’t touch my stuff when you don’t wash your hands. and the last streams tarts at 12 pst and we still haven’t left. i told my mom about it last night. i can put data on in the car but would love to watch it without my dad talking so loud in the car.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 6, 2020)

It’s so cold my hands are blue. Now I like cold but this is ridiculous


----------



## pochy (Dec 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> you do realize that's like.. both physical and mental abuse and stuff like wicked sect people do... pretty sure you can file charges against it.


im not sure if he's in a sect but i did threaten him with calling child protection services when i was like 12 lOl, but i just try to avoid him now, it's alot less stressful than arguing with him and potentially setting him off haha (plus i think he would somehow take his revenge on me if i ever did take legal action against him)


Dunquixote said:


> It is sad that i can’t change without my dad walking in on me and without needing to lock the door yet. even when he knocks and i say wait he walks in anyways. thankfully i hadn’t changed yet. then he asks me what i want from subway and since i am just waking up i couldn’t think and he gets pissy like he does when i can’t answer anything right away even though he claims he knows i have aspergers. you know what **** you dad. i am tired being treated like a verbal punching bag and being treated like i’m stupid.


i know how you feel...  it's hard to try to convince somebody that they should respect your privacy and mental wellbeing, but it's even sadder when your own family is the one who seem to want to understand the least. i'm really sorry that your dad is doing that to you, just know that it's definitely not your fault and that you're doing nothing wrong. <3


----------



## xara (Dec 6, 2020)

my mother’s health issues are flaring up again. i’m so ****ing angry. this isn’t fair at all and chances are, she’s going back to the hospital. i’m terrified of her dying. i’m terrified of her spending her 53rd birthday and christmas in the hospital, alone. i’m so angry. i’m so sad. i’m trying to be positive, i really am but i just ... cannot.


----------



## Clock (Dec 6, 2020)

Not to be a big complainer or anything, but this week is going to be stressful


----------



## oak (Dec 6, 2020)

I can't find my house key so I'm stuck outside on the front porch until my boyfriend gets home an hour from now.

Me & my cat are looking at each other through the window and I really wish he could open the door lmao


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 6, 2020)

all the work l did was for nothing xD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 6, 2020)

I feel like a fraud and not like myself, at all.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 6, 2020)

pochy said:


> im not sure if he's in a sect but i did threaten him with calling child protection services when i was like 12 lOl, but i just try to avoid him now, it's alot less stressful than arguing with him and potentially setting him off haha (plus i think he would somehow take his revenge on me if i ever did take legal action against him)
> 
> i know how you feel...  it's hard to try to convince somebody that they should respect your privacy and mental wellbeing, but it's even sadder when your own family is the one who seem to want to understand the least. i'm really sorry that your dad is doing that to you, just know that it's definitely not your fault and that you're doing nothing wrong. <3



Thank you so much for the response.  I really appreciate it.


xara said:


> snip.



I’m so sorry @xara; sorry is not enough to express how sorry and concerned I am. I haven’t been online much because I’ve been busy, but if you need me, I’m home now and will try to respond when I can.  Please hang in there; sending well wishes to you and your mom.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 6, 2020)

i hate people who think being an annoying **** is funny especially when you have to live with them (probably will redact this later...)


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2020)

Spoiler: h



god im so sleepy i cant process anything. the professor called on me during the first 5 mins and like a dumb person i gave a dumb answer and i feel bad. everyone was watching too so ughkjfdfk.
we also have another class in an hour and we're barely 10% of the discussion


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Dec 6, 2020)

It's my birthday which just means awkward messages from family members and feeling obligated to reply to people that make me uncomfortable.


Spoiler: Suicidal tw I guess



Also living with my ex-bf and I convinced him to take the day off for my bday (back before he broke up with me) but I don't really have anything to do and it's really awkward.

I seriously just hate myself and my life and I wish I could just die.



Edit: oh and I got distracted by twitter during KK slider singing my birthday song so I HEARD it but I missed all the nice messages (besides the stupid ones I sent to myself from my alt characters) and I tried turning the game off to redo it but of course it saved and I'm like. Extremely disproportionately upset by it.


----------



## Pop-tart (Dec 6, 2020)

Trying to organize to see a psychologist but the waiting lists are either full or really huge and I can't afford to see someone that doesn't bulk bill aaaaahh


----------



## xara (Dec 6, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m so sorry @xara; sorry is not enough to express how sorry and concerned I am. I haven’t been online much because I’ve been busy, but if you need me, I’m home now and will try to respond when I can.  Please hang in there; sending well wishes to you and your mom.



thank you so much. i think i’ll be alright but i’m just .. hhng. she’s been good both physically and mentally ever since she got released from hospital about a month ago (and by ‘released’ i mean she left against medical advice :/) and while it hasn’t progressed to the point where it was as severe as it was prior to her hospital stay, it’s getting there and it really sucks to see her struggling again, especially when i’d just gotten used to having my mom again. but thank you so much again for responding; i’m sorry that you’ve had a bit of a rough day, too, but hope that your night will be peaceful. 


scaredlittlebug said:


> It's my birthday which just means awkward messages from family members and feeling obligated to reply to people that make me uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Suicidal tw I guess
> ...



i’m sorry. i know we don’t know each other but nobody deserves to feel upset on their birthday and i’m really sorry that today hasn’t been kind to you. i’m sending many well wishes your way.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 6, 2020)

Yelling street people.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 6, 2020)

i feel like such a loser for wanting to quit my job because i hate the entire dynamic but it's really getting to me. my coworkers are generally pretty great, but nobody really helps each other out and even though i'm surrounded by people every shift i feel like i'm alone and i have to fend for myself.

i can't really afford to quit without having another job lined up, but i've been job hunting for the last 6 months every day and nothing's turned up. i'm sort of at a loss. i can't really keep crying in the freezer lol but i also can't really just stop paying my bills so idk everything really sucks right now


----------



## Neb (Dec 6, 2020)

Never mind.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 6, 2020)

xara said:


> thank you so much. i think i’ll be alright but i’m just .. hhng. she’s been good both physically and mentally ever since she got released from hospital about a month ago (and by ‘released’ i mean she left against medical advice :/) and while it hasn’t progressed to the point where it was as severe as it was prior to her hospital stay, it’s getting there and it really sucks to see her struggling again, especially when i’d just gotten used to having my mom again. but thank you so much again for responding; i’m sorry that you’ve had a bit of a rough day, too, but hope that your night will be peaceful.
> 
> 
> i’m sorry. i know we don’t know each other but nobody deserves to feel upset on their birthday and i’m really sorry that today hasn’t been kind to you. i’m sending many well wishes your way.



Don’t worry about me ^.^. I’m okay now. Thanks though for your concern.  /hug. It was nowhere as rough as what you have been going through. Don’t hesitate to message me if you feel overwhelmed again. I am never bothered by you .


----------



## eseamir (Dec 7, 2020)

I had a really rough weekend with my fiance and both of us are currently still emotionally/physically tried from it (ended up with both of us only getting like 5 hours sleep before going into the work week again), I feel like I'm being dramatic and over sensitive with everything that's happening now and I hate that I can't seem to snap myself out of it so I just keep spiralling more and then overthinking everything and wondering if I was justified for feeling how I did or if I should have just been more "low maintenance" and let things slide


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 7, 2020)

getting these fake "handsom" emails


----------



## saucySheep (Dec 7, 2020)

I had a squishy stress ball that my friend bought for me yesterday and it already formed a small hole so i had to toss it :'(

other than that...


Spoiler: gdgrgdsgrgt6h



i feel like nobody ever understands me, i have like a -lot- of friends but none are my best friends. even this one girl that im really close to probably doesn't understand me enough to be considered by 'best' friend. i typically have a dark, somewhat intellectual sense of humor but ig none of my friends do. doesn't help that i'm an INTJ-T meaning i'm judgmental and it's hard for me to understand others too which probably helps nothing.... anyway im guess im just pissed that i'll probably never have a best friend so yeah life is frikin great ndsfnwiog4w


----------



## Plume (Dec 7, 2020)

I haven't had an opportunity to relax or be alone for a while and it's getting to me. I feel discouraged and stressed.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 7, 2020)

found out I was just in contact with a person who was in contact with a person diagnosed with Covid. he was in contact with said person like an hour before I was in contact with him


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> found out I was just in contact with a person who was in contact with a person diagnosed with Covid. he was in contact with said person like an hour before I was in contact with him


If there was an hour between him being exposed and coming to see you then you should be fine. A person isn't infectious as soon as they contract the virus. The virus first needs to attach itself to and penetrate the host's cells (in the case of COVID-19 the virus targets lung type-II alveolar cells) in order to replicate itself. It would take several days of replication to reach a point where the host is infectious and able to spread the virus to another person.


----------



## saucySheep (Dec 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If there was an hour between him being exposed and coming to see you then you should be fine. A person isn't infectious as soon as they contract the virus. The virus first needs to attach itself to and penetrate the host's cells (in the case of COVID-19 the virus targets lung type-II alveolar cells) in order to replicate itself. It would take several days of replication to reach a point where the host is infectious and able to spread the virus to another person.


faccs
that's a helpful bit of info right there


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 7, 2020)

Great... My 2nd rainbow high doll l got yesterday and her hand broke off. It can't be held in place anymore. I heard that MGA has a bad service, people say they're rude when they reply back or they will ignore you. Poor green doll, she can't move her hand anymore.


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> faccs
> that's a helpful bit of info right there


I'm a scientist. I've worked in a laboratory that was converted into a COVID-19 testing/research facility and written multiple reports on the virus.


----------



## saucySheep (Dec 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm a scientist. I've worked in a laboratory that was converted into a COVID-19 testing/research facility and written multiple reports on the virus.


Oh wow! That's super cool  I have much appreciation for scientists   stay safe homie


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2020)

my art project is due tomorrow morning and I also have my history final/essay tomorrow so in basically just gonna die lmao

why tf can't I just be done w classwork I just want to sleep.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 7, 2020)

these ****ing radios are making my job SO much harder. I can't hear the other person and the other person can't hear me half of the time, and our job strongly relies on good communication 

also theres an excessive amount of bumblebees around that are attracted to my hi vis jacket and I'm scared of getting stung lmao


----------



## coldpotato (Dec 7, 2020)

I feel like almost everywhere I go online I see constant negativity. I let it rub off on me for a while and regret that.
It's rare for me to see people being positive about anything nowadays. It's always something. The people I rarely do see being positive usually get made fun of in some way. It's really sad to see.


----------



## xara (Dec 7, 2020)

Spoiler: tw?



came across some of my posts from a few months ago and it’s scary just how quickly i’ve gone downhill without even noticing it. i wasn’t so obsessive over the things i said back in may. it didn’t take me 20+ minutes just to try and articulate words that would appease me. i’m even obsessing over how to word _this_ and i’m probably going to wind up editing it a billion times. it’s gotten to the point where i’m almost considering leaving the forums; forcing myself to form sentences that i can’t and beating myself up over trying to articulate thoughts in a way that doesn’t leave me feeling unfulfilled is so ****ing frustrating. 

people always say that things get better with time. but if that’s really the case, why do i continue to get worse with every passing year? when did i become an empty vessel rather than an actual human being? when the hell did i become an addict, for god’s sake, downing pills that make me feel like **** and for what? the ‘high’? the euphoria? do those 5 minutes of peace make up for the blurred vision, difficulty swallowing, auditory hallucinations?? i can’t sleep without assist anymore. my digestive system is shot. i can’t even bring this up to a doctor because i _don’t know how to explain what’s going on._ it’s really starting to feel like i’m dying and i’m not sure if that scares me or if it’s the possibility that i might actually live. i don’t know which is worse. i haven’t left my house in months. school is online. my mother is sick. 

i thought the pandemic was beneficial to me  for a while; that not having to leave my house was doing me a solid, that it gave me the chance to repair my mental health. but i was wrong. it did the opposite. i don’t really write anymore. i haven’t done my makeup in so long. my hair is completely and utterly knotted and i have no energy to brush it. i can’t even bring myself to brush my teeth ffs and at the rate i’m going, my teeth are either going to rot or it’ll kill me. i don’t know who i am. i don’t recognize myself at all and i don’t know how to get out of the hole that i’ve dug myself into.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 7, 2020)

xara said:


> snip



 @xara. I am really worried about you. Have you thought of reaching out for help? Does your dad know this is going on? I am so sorry this is happening to you and that you are feeling this way. I am extremely saddened by this. Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 7, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> these ****ing radios are making my job SO much harder. I can't hear the other person and the other person can't hear me half of the time, and our job strongly relies on good communication



UPDATE: the radios still suck, if not gotten worse. I'm so frustrated I wanna cry. I'm this close  to having a mental breakdown over some stupid piece of equipment


----------



## xara (Dec 7, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> @xara. I am really worried about you. Have you thought of reaching out for help? Does your dad know this is going on? I am so sorry this is happening to you and that you are feeling this way. I am extremely saddened by this. Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.



i have but unfortunately, due to my age, class, the pandemic and the other health issues going on in my immediate family, mental health help is very hard to find right now. my dad doesn’t know as uh tbh,, he is incredibly apathetic and selfish and all he would do is yell at me for feeling this way and that just isn’t helpful for anyone aha; the only family member i’d feel comfortable talking to is my mother who has her own stuff going on and so therefore wouldn’t be of much help, either. 

thank you so much for the support and concern, though; you’re wonderful. i think i’ll be okay i’m just kinda,, not at my sexiest rn aha


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 7, 2020)

@xara, are your school guidance counsellors offering phone/Skype appointments? If not, I found a list of helplines that you could try giving a call - https://mindyourmind.ca/help/where-call. I wish I could offer more help. My inbox is open if you just wanna chat. _*virtual hugs*_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 7, 2020)

I wish I could prove that I can do something too in my family
but I can't


----------



## xara (Dec 7, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> @xara, are your school guidance counsellors offering phone/Skype appointments? If not, I found a list of helplines that you could try giving a call - https://mindyourmind.ca/help/where-call. I wish I could offer more help. My inbox is open if you just wanna chat. _*virtual hugs*_



unfortunately, no; even just getting an email response from school guidance counsellors is pretty difficult rn but i’ll definitely be looking into mental health resources in my area over the next few days. thank you for replying, it means a lot :’)


----------



## Peach_Jam (Dec 8, 2020)

just sad and frustrated
I want this week to be over


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2020)

UPS and postnord.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2020)

it's almost 5:30 and I'm still awake cause I had to finish my art piece and study for my history final, I would go to sleep but I have to meet w my art prof at 9am which is only like 3 hours from now. debating whether I should even bother going to sleep.

also forgot that I actually do have even more schoolwork to finish besides finals and im just ready to dieeee

edit: got a whole two and a half hours of sleep and now I feel nauseous :,,,)


----------



## saucySheep (Dec 8, 2020)

My family doesn't like me anymore
I'll probably never get a good Christian boyfriend that looks half-good   
I don't have a best friend to talk to anyway
And faute pirouettes are pissing me OFF BUSIGIWGUIEHVIDNFIRW
And I'm an insensitive brat/I don't actually care about other people's problems which is probably why no one likes me ._. I try


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 8, 2020)

I lost a lot of weight this past year, and since our house is old and badly heated, I'm basically cold _all _the time now and it's nearly unbearable. I used to like the winter and now I can't stand it  Spring and summer can't come soon enough tbh

Also I've been struggling trying to put weight back on since I'm almost certain I'm underweight (not sure bc I don't have scales), it's pretty difficult.


----------



## oak (Dec 8, 2020)

Rambled about my landlord, don't mind me.


Spoiler



Whenever my landlord talks to me, he talks like I'm stupid or below him. He's finally replacing the fridge this week and it's been broken for over 2 years. It stays cold but you have to put a bowl on the top layer to catch the constant stream of water coming from the freezer. Finally after a 3rd complaint he agreed to replace it. He legit told me to completely defrost the fridge monthly to prevent the build up of ice & leaking water so I snapped and was extremely rude to his face. He kept telling me I was wrong so I raised my voice and told him he was the one who was wrong. And I slammed the door in his face. He called the next morning to say I had infact been correct hahahaha SUCK IT LANDLORD MAN. 

He sees me as a woman so he thinks he can talk down to me but he doesn't realize how wild I can get if he pushes my buttons. I respect his house and nothing is damaged after almost 4 years of living here so he should be more appreciative. I treat this house as if it's my own. He lives in a mansion & then rents out a ton of houses on skid row making a living off of society's poorest. 

This is also the man that kicked out the 72 year old woman who lived below me for getting behind on her rent during the quarantine cause her job at a thrift shop got shut down. She begged to stay and the cops came and threw all her stuff on the lawn and no one cared that she was now homeless. This was the same incident where me & the moving guys they hired to take her stuff were screaming at each other cause they were having a little laugh at the old lady being kicked out. And then the cops told me to go inside my house & I refused multiple times & wrapped my arms around that old lady & her dog. I was worried they were gonna hurt her. I still get weird flashbacks to that day cause all those cops were coming towards us & I was hysterically crying. Do you think the landlord was sympathetic at all? Nope all he cares about is his money. I could never be a landlord.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 8, 2020)

Sister changed again. She judges me before l get to say anything. She so rude, she thinks l'm going ti say something else even when l'm not.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2020

typo....idc


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 8, 2020)

i had a planned gift for xmas, but it's sold out (not what i'm mad about that can't be helped) so my mom decided to just get me something off of amazon, which i don't mind, she knows what i like. what i'm upset about is that she told me she got something the other day and now im impatient cus i'm curious and it's only the 8th ;w;

so not a mad thing more of a impatient wth did she get me mood. i wanna knooow xD

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2020



Mr_Persona said:


> Great... My 2nd rainbow high doll l got yesterday and her hand broke off. It can't be held in place anymore. I heard that MGA has a bad service, people say they're rude when they reply back or they will ignore you. Poor green doll, she can't move her hand anymore.


i've been wanting one of those!! are they not very durable? :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2020)

I like my CBD vape but I reeeeeally hate the taste of it lol ;;


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2020)

I really hate migraines. I wish I just didn't get them.


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 9, 2020)

It seems that my best friend and I have grown apart. As long as she’s happy.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 9, 2020)

u know the quirky feeling when u want to kys because your code isn't compiling and you're behind in school and then u look at the error messages and find the two small issues immediately after actually sitting down to do it, rather than waste time scrolling through instagram memes???? yeah. i'm that quirky


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2020)

so yesterday I thought I had my meeting for the art final at 9am so I was up at 8am ready to go. and then my prof tells me (after a bunch of useless messages) that the meeting is on Wednesday. well okay then, I told him I'd see him tomorrow.

well today I overslept. woke up at 10:13am. cause my mind/body was in the mindset that my class was yesterday and so there was no sense of urgency today. I totally missed the meeting, where attendance was absolutely mandatory.

I ****ing hate school.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 9, 2020)

i've been irrationally grouchy and snippy for like 3 days and apologizing once i calm down cus i realize i'm mad over something stupid ;-; and then random fits of sadness (that may be seasonal depression tho)

i sense that aunt flow may be on her way...


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 9, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> My family doesn't like me anymore
> I'll probably never get a good Christian boyfriend that looks half-good
> I don't have a best friend to talk to anyway
> And faute pirouettes are pissing me OFF BUSIGIWGUIEHVIDNFIRW
> And I'm an insensitive brat/I don't actually care about other people's problems which is probably why no one likes me ._. I try


I'll be your friend to talk to c:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2020)

Bruh. I think I was born into the wrong family. Like, come ON - these people don't seek thrills nor see the point in them. I, on the other hand, want adventure in my life. Motorcycle riding, skydiving, all those things... ya'll are a bunch of squares LMAO


----------



## Soigne (Dec 9, 2020)

i have no idea how i'm going to pay my student debt off and i am, in fact, crying about it


----------



## Plume (Dec 10, 2020)

I don't like being silently snubbed because I'm aware of my slowness socially so I'll assume I did something wrong and go over the situation in my head for a week. I try to assume the best of everyone and tell myself that the snubbing is unintentional but when it happens several times it starts to get in my head.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2020)

my CBD pen randomly stopped working yesterday, so now I'm dealing w bad stress/anxiety again. I literally got it less than a week ago so idk why it would stop working now.

problem is that I need to find an actual pen with a battery and tank so I can re-use it, but I don't want to make a big deal of it in front of my mom because I don't want to be frowned upon by my parents for vaping. idk why using CBD (not even THC) to help w anxiety would be such a bad thing but, ya know, parents be like that ig


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 10, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i had a planned gift for xmas, but it's sold out (not what i'm mad about that can't be helped) so my mom decided to just get me something off of amazon, which i don't mind, she knows what i like. what i'm upset about is that she told me she got something the other day and now im impatient cus i'm curious and it's only the 8th ;w;
> 
> so not a mad thing more of a impatient wth did she get me mood. i wanna knooow xD
> 
> ...


they are but some may end up not to be. I own Bella, Jade, and Ruby. But only Jade so far has problems with the hand but nothing else thank goodness. They can bend their knees, wrists, and elbows. They do feel a little stiff but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2020)

got the stuff i was waiting for, but, damn mail really sucks these days


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 10, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> they are but some may end up not to be. I own Bella, Jade, and Ruby. But only Jade so far has problems with the hand but nothing else thank goodness. They can bend their knees, wrists, and elbows. They do feel a little stiff but it doesn't bother me.


See this is what it looks like righf now if l pull on it a little. @SmoochsPLH   sorry l tagged you. just in case if you want to see it.


click


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2020)

If there's anyone out there that reads this and can relate to this, please do console me - because it seems that I, compared to any other sane people my age that's going to college, was not taking this seriously. 

Well... I think I completed all of what I needed to do for financial aid this semester today. You read that right. _Today. _For my first semester and second semester of college. I really waited until the last minute. Well, I don't know if it's just me, but I feel like I don't understand how it works. Looking at my yearly tuition for the year, it's close to $50,000. I didn't think this through. At the time, I just wanted to pick a college that's far away. I didn't think about how I would manage my finances. I do have grants and scholarships and all, and that helps out with the majority of my payment for tuition - but the subsidized and unsubsidized loans? I have $5,500 in loan money for this school year. 

Please tell me that I'm not the only one who ****ed up.


----------



## Pop-tart (Dec 10, 2020)

No phone calls today, pls..... leaf me alone.....


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2020)

Conflicting emotions. Also feeling depressed.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 10, 2020)

It's the night before my birthday and I suddenly have a _*really*_ bad migraine. Why me?


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 10, 2020)

I’ve been wanting to be dead for the past few days. Life is too full of pain and stress to be worth living.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 10, 2020)

Thoughts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 11, 2020)

I hate my personality right now. Why can't I go back to the way I was with the snap of my fingers?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> If there's anyone out there that reads this and can relate to this, please do console me - because it seems that I, compared to any other sane people my age that's going to college, was not taking this seriously.
> 
> Well... I think I completed all of what I needed to do for financial aid this semester today. You read that right. _Today. _For my first semester and second semester of college. I really waited until the last minute. Well, I don't know if it's just me, but I feel like I don't understand how it works. Looking at my yearly tuition for the year, it's close to $50,000. I didn't think this through. At the time, I just wanted to pick a college that's far away. I didn't think about how I would manage my finances. I do have grants and scholarships and all, and that helps out with the majority of my payment for tuition - but the subsidized and unsubsidized loans? I have $5,500 in loan money for this school year.
> 
> Please tell me that I'm not the only one who ****ed up.


i obviously don't know what school you're going to, but the school I go to charges about $60k/year for tuition (it's a private school). I have most of it paid for by scholarships and grants, but I also have subsidized and unsubsidized loans for each semester, which adds up to about $6k per year (I believe). so you're definitely not alone in paying that much. I can't speak for everyone since I got a really good scholarship which paid for over 80% of my semesterly tuition. luckily you won't have to worry about actually paying on those loans until 6 months after you get out of school (whether you graduate or drop out).


ANYWAYS, what I came here for. I always feel really bad after I eat literally _anything _because I feel like I just keep gaining more and more weight and I absolutely ****ing hate it. I would love to just not eat anything for a while and force myself to lose weight. I'm tired of being overweight.


----------



## Neb (Dec 11, 2020)

Ah yes, a strong headache with a side of rumination. Just what I ordered.


----------



## xara (Dec 11, 2020)

i’ve literally been trying to write a paragraph all day and i _cannot_. why in god’s name did i sign up for a university level english class?? i can’t analyze stories for ****. it’s due today and i cant even get past the first few sentences. i know what it is i’m trying to say but i don’t know how to do so without it turning into a summary of the story, when that’s not what the assignment is about. it’s literally almost 3am. i’m so tired. :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 11, 2020)

I just bawled my eyes out for like 20 minutes for no reason. It's been a long _long_ time since I've just randomly cried for no reason - legit like 5 years ago or more. I haven't felt like this in a long time. There's a lot going through my mind right now, mixed emotions about going home and obsessing over the dumb stuff I've done at work over the past few weeks. I think I'm just over-tired.

on another note, it's 9:15pm and I've still got so much crap to pack and then sleep enough so that I can drive home tomorrow


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 11, 2020)

The official music video for Gorrillaz Rock the House is censored on youtube. Also Nintendo is taking down all their music again.


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 11, 2020)

deleted- everything turned out okay


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 11, 2020)

tf I got the lowest grade out of everyone on one of my French project grades??? 

I just hate how every time I feel confident that I did something well, it ends up being actually worse than I thought uggggh


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 11, 2020)

My package was supposed to be here on Monday (it’s currently Friday) and has been in my city for 4 days, traveling back and forth between facilities for some odd reason. There’s no customer service, and their phone is “broken”. They have a 2.0 star rating with 300 reviews but that doesn’t excuse them from doing their job.


----------



## Plume (Dec 11, 2020)

My pepere passed away. He suffered a heart attack during surgery for his shoulder about 7 years back, and it really messed him up. He had been suffering with dementia. He was put into a nursing home about 3 weeks before he died. I hate to think of how alone he must have felt.


----------



## oak (Dec 11, 2020)

Plume said:


> My pepere passed away. He suffered a heart attack during surgery for his shoulder about 7 years back, and it really messed him up. He had been suffering with dementia. He was put into a nursing home about 3 weeks before he died. I hate to think of how alone he must have felt.


I'm so sorry to hear this! May he rest in peace. My granny had dementia & passed away in a care home 2 years ago so I understand how terrible it can be. I hope you & your family feel better soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2020)

I hope this store resume int'l shopping, I love their stuff but I'm not getting 3rd part payment options sorry :c

Also my lappy being wonky, how the hell did it push back button on this page  randomly... is there some secret button combination i dunno about???


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2020)

Idk why you’re so fond of giving me the illusion of choice. We both know you’re going to do whatever the hell you want regardless. You don’t care about me. You don’t care if I’m happy or not. You just... don’t care. It’s all about you. And I hate you for it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 11, 2020)

i need clay to make xmas presents and the store hasn't had any for like a weeeeek


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 11, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i need clay to make xmas presents and the store hasn't had any for like a weeeeek


What are you making? Homemade presents are always fun!


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> If there's anyone out there that reads this and can relate to this, please do console me - because it seems that I, compared to any other sane people my age that's going to college, was not taking this seriously.
> 
> Well... I think I completed all of what I needed to do for financial aid this semester today. You read that right. _Today. _For my first semester and second semester of college. I really waited until the last minute. Well, I don't know if it's just me, but I feel like I don't understand how it works. Looking at my yearly tuition for the year, it's close to $50,000. I didn't think this through. At the time, I just wanted to pick a college that's far away. I didn't think about how I would manage my finances. I do have grants and scholarships and all, and that helps out with the majority of my payment for tuition - but the subsidized and unsubsidized loans? I have $5,500 in loan money for this school year.
> 
> Please tell me that I'm not the only one who ****ed up.


College scares the crap out of me but there's no other way is there? Life...



SmoochsPLH said:


> i need clay to make xmas presents and the store hasn't had any for like a weeeeek


Why'd I think of New Horizons when I read this?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 11, 2020)

That's two nights in a row that I got a migraine. What is happening and why?


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 11, 2020)

Technically a repost but I’m a bit sad that my best friend and I have stopped talking. It may sound childish on my end that she kind of forgot about my birthday and now today is our friendship anniversary of 8 years and we haven’t even spoken. I’ve been initiating the hangouts for the past couple of times and she seemed kind of quiet and stopped wanting to hang out longer and opted to go home early to “study” which I know she never really did judging by her online activity. I tried wishing her happy holidays on multiple occasions but the conversations seemed one sided and disinterested. I even tried texting her and she would always leave me on delivered while she was busy talking with her new friend (I joined their Discord server and I see their conversations in the general section). The only time my best friend ever talked to me nowadays was telling me how stressed she was or to teach her new friend Japanese. Her new friend seems really sweet and I’m happy for them, I just can’t help thinking that it’s my fault. I used to be able to talk to my best friend about everything, and she did do some questionable things in the past but she defended me in the past and made me feel that I was important in a hostile environment that was school. Maybe I’m just stuck in the past and that it’s time to move on. My best friend’s parents are also going through a rough divorce and she has been going to therapy. I tried to support her and listen the best way I could, but I feel like I failed as a friend.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 11, 2020)

Plume said:


> My pepere passed away. He suffered a heart attack during surgery for his shoulder about 7 years back, and it really messed him up. He had been suffering with dementia. He was put into a nursing home about 3 weeks before he died. I hate to think of how alone he must have felt.



I’m so sorry  and for your loss.I want to say hang in there, but I can imagine how tough this must be and not easy to just hang in there :/.My sincere condolences to you and your family.



xara said:


> i’ve literally been trying to write a paragraph all day and i _cannot_. why in god’s name did i sign up for a university level english class?? i can’t analyze stories for ****. it’s due today and i cant even get past the first few sentences. i know what it is i’m trying to say but i don’t know how to do so without it turning into a summary of the story, when that’s not what the assignment is about. it’s literally almost 3am. i’m so tired. :/



/hugs @xara. I know exactly that feeling. i still wonder why i went into history when i knew my concentration and mental health was deteriorating. didn’t know i had asperger’s then though. sorry i can’t help you with that :/. i’m hear though if you need to vent.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

I still have been coughing and my mom says i wouldn’t be coughing if i dusted my room, then goes on to tell me to drink water. I told her how it would have been nice if she asked if i was okay. and then she continued to grumble. i have a crink in my lower and upper back from sleeping funny and it is making my cough even more painful. 

i have asked her to try to understand me more about my ocd and how i really have trouble even with dusting, but she apparently forgot that she said she would try to understand me more. i am mad at my mom even though she is a good mom and mad at myself for being born the way i am.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ANYWAYS, what I came here for. I always feel really bad after I eat literally _anything _because I feel like I just keep gaining more and more weight and I absolutely ****ing hate it. I would love to just not eat anything for a while and force myself to lose weight. I'm tired of being overweight.


I'm sorry you're having thoughts like this. Have you consulted a family doctor/general practitioner? There are multiple possible health conditions involving weight gain as a side effect, such as a thyroid condition or PCOS to name a few, just from knowing what family and friends have gone through. I hope you're able to seek medical advice from a professional soon. 



Plume said:


> My pepere passed away. He suffered a heart attack during surgery for his shoulder about 7 years back, and it really messed him up. He had been suffering with dementia. He was put into a nursing home about 3 weeks before he died. I hate to think of how alone he must have felt.


This must be a really difficult time for you and your family.  My sincerest condolences to you all. _*virtual hugs*_



Dunquixote said:


> I still have been coughing and my mom says i wouldn’t be coughing if i dusted my room, then goes on to tell me to drink water. I told her how it would have been nice if she asked if i was okay. and then she continued to grumble. i have a crink in my lower and upper back from sleeping funny and it is making my cough even more painful.
> 
> i have asked her to try to understand me more about my ocd and how i really have trouble even with dusting, but she apparently forgot that she said she would try to understand me more. i am mad at my mom even though she is a good mom and mad at myself for being born the way i am.


It's a natural reaction to get mad/annoyed/frustrated at people when they do/say something that irks us, no matter how much we love them. Nobody is perfect, so I just wanted to remind you that you're a very kind and sweet person; thank you so much for the Christmas Lights collectible and your message.  Reading it made me smile. :3


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 11, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'm sorry you're having thoughts like this. Have you consulted a family doctor/general practitioner? There are multiple possible health conditions involving weight gain as a side effect, such as a thyroid condition or PCOS to name a few, just from knowing what family and friends have gone through. I hope you're able to seek medical advice from a professional soon.
> 
> 
> This must be a really difficult time for you and your family.  My sincerest condolences to you all. _*virtual hugs*_
> ...



thanks for checking up on me . yeah i am okay now; i talked to my mom and she said she’ll try harder to understand. you’re right and I know my mom just didn’t express her concern as well as she could have and didn’t mean to sound like she didn’t care. it still upsets me a bit though, but yeah even my mom isn’t perfect even though most days i feel like she is and that she is the best mom . You’re welcome! you are a treasured friend on here ^.^.


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 11, 2020)

Plume said:


> ,


I am so sorry for your loss... Sending my deepest condolences and prayers for your family  I am sure that he was a good, kind, and loving person and I am so saddened to hear about what happened.



Lightspring said:


> ,


I just wanted to say that none of this is your fault at all! Your friend choosing to dodge birthdays, lie about studying, and ignore messages (whilst replying to the new friend) does not make _her_ a good friend.

I understand how difficult it is as I've dealt with similar situations with people I had known for years


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 11, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> What are you making? Homemade presents are always fun!


not quite sure just yet, but probably favorite animals for each person.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 11, 2020)

It is still bugging me that 99% of the toys my dumb 11-year-old self gave away were rare.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't know what I want from college.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'm sorry you're having thoughts like this. Have you consulted a family doctor/general practitioner? There are multiple possible health conditions involving weight gain as a side effect, such as a thyroid condition or PCOS to name a few, just from knowing what family and friends have gone through. I hope you're able to seek medical advice from a professional soon.


pretty positive I'm gonna have 
to go talk to my family doctor abt this. I used to not have such a big issue w weight gain, but starting my sophomore year of HS I had to take steroids to clear up psoriasis on my hands (it was out of control) and ever since my weight has been on an upward trend.

in even worse news than I could imagine, I weighed myself 3 times today and all 3 times read 187 lbs. I'm 5'3". my friend couldn't believe it because tbh I don't look fat at all (I've become pretty good at hiding my chub in baggy clothes). just a few months ago I weighed around 168. I have no clue what happened but I'm basically freaking out now. I think I'm gonna call the Dr's office tomorrow  and set up a virtual appt (or maybe in person depending on if he actually wants to see me). I just know i really need to lose weight. I would love to get back down to around 140-150 lbs. but idek if that's possible now.


also off topic but I really appreciate how sweet and honest you are :>


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 12, 2020)

The voice of Aang from ATLA voiced my boi Pablo from The Backyardigans and now I can't unhear it


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2020)

A part of me wants to try online dating and another part doesn’t want to explain my autism or deal with the pressure of finding an actual match. It’s practically the only way to put yourself out there these days, so I guess I don’t really have much of a choice.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 12, 2020)

my body decided that i should wake up at 6am after falling asleep at a reasonable time for once...i did not go back to sleep :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2020)

I need to get a refill on CBD oil to help w this stupid anxiety/depression but I'm terrified to tell my mom abt it cause I'm afraid she'll tell my dad and he really doesnt need to know about it. i need to tell her so that I can hopefully get a refillable pen (they're pretty expensive and I'm hoping to find one that my mom has used in the past) but idk I'm too afraid to talk to her.

because of that I'm just sitting here being stressed and anxious and depressed for no reason at all. I'm lying here with a fan blowing on me and I'm cold but I don't have the energy to put my blanket over me. playing 80s music desperately hoping that it can make this feeling go away.


also I'm stuck in a room that has no lock so ofc my dad has to walk in here 292948 times a day and I just can't handle it


----------



## oak (Dec 12, 2020)

Small complaint but I was gonna make a thread looking to buy a snow bunny collectable but they are way more expensive then I expected


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 12, 2020)

My Uncle passed away a few hours ago, he had mold in his lungs. I wasn’t very close to him because he was a drug addict and stole from me and acted like he had every right to. I do have some good memories of him when he was doing better  Also my angelfish passed away today as well rip angel fish.


Spoiler


----------



## oak (Dec 12, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> My Uncle passed away a few hours ago, he had mold in his lungs. I wasn’t very close to him because he was a drug addict and stole from me and acted like he had every right to. I do have some good memories of him when he was doing better  Also my angelfish passed away today as well rip angel fish.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Terrible to hear about your uncle, so sorry he passed away and your sweet little angelfish. May they both rest in peace.


----------



## xara (Dec 12, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> My Uncle passed away a few hours ago, he had mold in his lungs. I wasn’t very close to him because he was a drug addict and stole from me and acted like he had every right to. I do have some good memories of him when he was doing better  Also my angelfish passed away today as well rip angel fish.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i’m so sorry to hear this. your angelfish was beautiful. sending loads of well wishes and virtual hugs your way.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 12, 2020)

Hate morons who buy a doll and doesn't do anything with it and sell it online 30$ more than the actual price of the doll. Sometimes they will buy 5 of the same doll and they don't care how others feel that others can't find the doll and those people will be sad because they're all out of stock.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 12, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Hate morons who buy a doll and doesn't do anything with it and sell it online 30$ more than the actual price of the doll. Sometimes they will buy 5 of the same doll and they don't care how others feel that others can't find the doll and those people will be sad because they're all out of stock.


Scalpers in general annoy me. I don’t give them my business, and watch like a hawk for when it comes up for the normal price (which might take a while, but is worth the wait to me).

As for what’s bothering me, there’s a big ol’ bug in out TV room. I know the old adage “it’s way more scared of you than you’re scared of it”, but that doesn’t immediately erase my nervousness about it


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 12, 2020)

my brain is just cloudy feeling kind of right now


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Scalpers in general annoy me. I don’t give them my business, and watch like a hawk for when it comes up for the normal price (which might take a while, but is worth the wait to me).
> 
> As for what’s bothering me, there’s a big ol’ bug in out TV room. I know the old adage “it’s way more scared of you than you’re scared of it”, but that doesn’t immediately erase my nervousness about it


l do to but it's been weeks and months. And l have been patient, but nothing. So l gave up on two dolls and just didn't get them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 12, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> l do to but it's been weeks and months. And l have been patient, but nothing. So l gave up on two dolls and just didn't get them.


I wish you luck on your search, then. I’m not as well versed in hunting for toys, but I’d think the hype (and scalping) for toys would die down a bit after the Christmas season.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wish you luck on your search, then. I’m not as well versed in hunting for toys, but I’d think the hype (and scalping) for toys would die down a bit after the Christmas season.


well l know for sure in a month the doll may never return again. Cause now she supposed to be rare.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2020)

I.... feel completely terrible. Something is _wrong_ with my body. Not like COVID wrong, but there’s something screwed up. I can feel it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Technically a repost but I’m a bit sad that my best friend and I have stopped talking. It may sound childish on my end that she kind of forgot about my birthday and now today is our friendship anniversary of 8 years and we haven’t even spoken. I’ve been initiating the hangouts for the past couple of times and she seemed kind of quiet and stopped wanting to hang out longer and opted to go home early to “study” which I know she never really did judging by her online activity. I tried wishing her happy holidays on multiple occasions but the conversations seemed one sided and disinterested. I even tried texting her and she would always leave me on delivered while she was busy talking with her new friend (I joined their Discord server and I see their conversations in the general section). The only time my best friend ever talked to me nowadays was telling me how stressed she was or to teach her new friend Japanese. Her new friend seems really sweet and I’m happy for them, I just can’t help thinking that it’s my fault. I used to be able to talk to my best friend about everything, and she did do some questionable things in the past but she defended me in the past and made me feel that I was important in a hostile environment that was school. Maybe I’m just stuck in the past and that it’s time to move on. My best friend’s parents are also going through a rough divorce and she has been going to therapy. I tried to support her and listen the best way I could, but I feel like I failed as a friend.



This is def not your fault, you have made attempts multiple times to reach out to them, you listen when they talk to you, you seem like you genuinely care about her and her wellbeing. You saying her parents are going throu a divorce, not just a divorce but a rough one, she goes to therapy and that she's stressed. Due to all those stressors in her life could be the reason why she's been quiet, she may not know how to handle all that at once. Factors like that could lead to depressive/down/stressed behaviour. People being quiet and unresponsive to others is a common thing when someone is going throu it in life, it's draining, mentally and possibly emotionally. Online stuff serves as a distraction to stress. And as much as we want to help, we can't choose who the other person confides in, IF she is confiding to the other person. If she just has casual conversation with the other friend that that shows even more that they do make an effort to remain friends with you, even if it seems like it's only to vent.

I would say keep being persistent with talking to them. One of the last things that someone who is down needs is to loose a friend or someone to talk to. Loosing someone close to them just makes things worse. They will see that you've made the effort to talk multiple times, and hopefully when it'll all become much less stressful and more smooth. Once it does, they will see all those texts and know you do care for them. If you feel up to it, try to prompt them into talking about how they're feeling and tell them 'hey I know things suck now but you should know I care about you and you can tell me anything, I'll be here to listen'. Let them _really_ know.

It is def not your fault.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 12, 2020)

i still can't shake the feeling off that everyone i know is good at something and i'm just kind of here


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 13, 2020)

My ex neighbor (the one I grew up next to for most of my life) died of cancer today at her home. She will be missed. My aunt is also very unwell and keeps getting worse and nothing the doctors are doing for her is helping...


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 13, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> This is def not your fault, you have made attempts multiple times to reach out to them, you listen when they talk to you, you seem like you genuinely care about her and her wellbeing. You saying her parents are going throu a divorce, not just a divorce but a rough one, she goes to therapy and that she's stressed. Due to all those stressors in her life could be the reason why she's been quiet, she may not know how to handle all that at once. Factors like that could lead to depressive/down/stressed behaviour. People being quiet and unresponsive to others is a common thing when someone is going throu it in life, it's draining, mentally and possibly emotionally. Online stuff serves as a distraction to stress. And as much as we want to help, we can't choose who the other person confides in, IF she is confiding to the other person. If she just has casual conversation with the other friend that that shows even more that they do make an effort to remain friends with you, even if it seems like it's only to vent.
> 
> I would say keep being persistent with talking to them. One of the last things that someone who is down needs is to loose a friend or someone to talk to. Loosing someone close to them just makes things worse. They will see that you've made the effort to talk multiple times, and hopefully when it'll all become much less stressful and more smooth. Once it does, they will see all those texts and know you do care for them. If you feel up to it, try to prompt them into talking about how they're feeling and tell them 'hey I know things suck now but you should know I care about you and you can tell me anything, I'll be here to listen'. Let them _really_ know.
> 
> It is def not your fault.


I appreciate your advice! You’ve made some really good points that I haven’t thought about before that I’m taking to consideration. I know I’m lucky about never having to experiencing my parents going through a divorce, and especially with her parent’s exact situation, there’s no way I can relate. Though, I’ll continue to let her know that I support her and I’m here for her. As for her other friend, I don’t know her in real life and she seems like a nice person. Since the discord has multiple people, my best friend and her friend’s general discussions are rather lighthearted, but I’m sure that they DM each other about their own issues. Again, thank you so much and have a wonderful day!


----------



## xara (Dec 13, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> My ex neighbor (the one I grew up next to for most of my life) died of cancer today at her home. She will be missed. My aunt is also very unwell and keeps getting worse and nothing the doctors are doing for her is helping...



oh no! i’m so sorry to hear this. sending loads of well wishes your way and am praying that your aunt gets better! i’m sorry to hear about your ex neighbour, too, and will keep her and her family in my thoughts.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 13, 2020)

xara said:


> oh no! i’m so sorry to hear this. sending loads of well wishes your way and am praying that your aunt gets better! i’m sorry to hear about your ex neighbour, too, and will keep her and her family in my thoughts.


Thank you so much, I very much appreciate it


----------



## hamster (Dec 13, 2020)

withdrawal from medication sucks


----------



## Peach_Jam (Dec 13, 2020)

I don't like complaining but my collectible hunts are always _so_ long it's been _months_ I just want an Aurora egg ._.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 13, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> My ex neighbor (the one I grew up next to for most of my life) died of cancer today at her home. She will be missed. My aunt is also very unwell and keeps getting worse and nothing the doctors are doing for her is helping...


_*Virtual hugs*_ I hope that your aunt gets well soon. Has she gotten a second or even third opinion from another doctor? I'm sorry to hear about your former neighbour, too, and will keep her and her family in my thoughts.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 13, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> _Virtual hugs*_ I hope that your aunt gets well soon. Has she gotten a second or even third opinion from another doctor? I'm sorry to hear about your former neighbour, too, and will keep her and her family in my thoughts.


Thank you so much, yeah, whatever is wrong with her, the doctors (plural) aren't quite sure. She has a horrible persistent cough for months at this point and it's very severe and painful for her  Yes, she is seeing several doctors, and she also has had previous health issues, which doesn't help matters. It's very frustrating as none of these doctors seem to know what's wrong despite many tests and everything they try to help her, doesn't  Thank you so much for your thoughts for her and for my neighbor  *e-hugs*


----------



## mogyay (Dec 13, 2020)

feel lonely


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2020)

mogyay said:


> feel lonely



Hmu whenever girl, I'm down to chat if that helps any <3 *hug*


----------



## oak (Dec 13, 2020)

mogyay said:


> feel lonely


Oh no mogyay I'm sorry to hear that. Quarantine has been a lonely time for a lot of people so just know you're not alone in the way you're feeling. If u ever need to have lil chit chat you let me know


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 13, 2020)

my sister messages are glitchy. can't see her images


----------



## mogyay (Dec 13, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hmu whenever girl, I'm down to chat if that helps any <3 *hug*





oak said:


> Oh no mogyay I'm sorry to hear that. Quarantine has been a lonely time for a lot of people so just know you're not alone in the way you're feeling. If u ever need to have lil chit chat you let me know



you guys   ♥  i don't deserve y'all, thank you, i will keep your kind words in mind and reach out & i hope you both are doing well too!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 13, 2020)

They're bringing back iCarly without Sam?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> They're bringing back iCarly without Sam?



Whoah, dude. Where did you hear about this? Also, aren't the main characters in their thirties or late twenties by now?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> They're bringing back iCarly without Sam?


That's just wrong. She was literally an icon and carried the whole show with Gibby and Spencer's help.

Also how come my favorite things make me want to cry now


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 13, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Whoah, dude. Where did you hear about this? Also, aren't the main characters in their thirties or late twenties by now?


A youtube video was talking about that and a whitewashed Netflix live action Winx Club.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020



DinosaurDumpster said:


> That's just wrong. She was literally an icon and carried the whole show with Gibby and Spencer's help.
> 
> Also how come my favorite things make me want to cry now


People want to butcher and destroy well loved things apparently.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020

Also Dan Schneider may not be involved, because he was weird with the feet and such.


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 14, 2020)

Found out I have to work a 12 shift on Christmas Eve


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 14, 2020)

Always just tired and unmotivated it seems jfc 



KittenNoir said:


> Found out I have to work a 12 shift on Christmas Eve



Man, that sucks ass. I'm sorry.


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 14, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Always just tired and unmotivated it seems jfc
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that sucks ass. I'm sorry.


They told me it’s a mistake it was meant to be 11 hours but still 

you made me laugh tho at the sucks ass comment thank you


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 14, 2020)

Ordered some stuff online back in late November and it still hasn't arrived 

The mail company emailed a few days ago making excuses for the delay but I'm still weirdly bothered about it. Really don't wanna have to chase the package or try for a refund because anxiety, y'know.


----------



## coldpotato (Dec 14, 2020)

I visited outdoors with a friend to exchange Christmas gifts. We both were safe, wore masks, and my friend was recently tested for Covid and she doesn't have it. I was trying to just show my mom the thoughtful gifts my friend gave me, and she backed away and accused me of trying to kill her. Now she's giving me the silent treatment.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 15, 2020)

...why am I wanting to eat inedible objects that only partially look like food

<tried biting into a plastic shiny clearly fake gingerbread man and my mouth is watering over a candle that's red and white and circular.... What the hell>


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2020)

People having no idea how to play Salmon Run and just enter to do it with no idea... or just disco parties.. ugh


----------



## xara (Dec 15, 2020)

period cramps. :/


----------



## aericell (Dec 15, 2020)

-


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 15, 2020)

A very minor complaint but a complaint nonetheless. I sewed my dress together wrong  The bodice is the right way out but the skirt is inside out  I thought I’d checked before I started sewing too. Super frustrating because the side seams match up perfectly!!

This dress is becoming quite the hassle. I’ve had to make the pieces smaller three times now (meaning I had to rip apart all the sewing I’d done to cut them down) and now I have to take apart the bodice from the skirt _again.  _The good news is that when it is almost done, the pieces are the correct size now! I can see the light at the end of the tunnel lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 15, 2020)

The fair sounds really fun and i was really looking forward to it since i missed last year’s.Yesterday, I had a mood swing and haven’t been feeling right since then. On top of it, i can barely get myself to go in the fame lately. A family friend yesterday passed away from covid, but idk if that has anything to do with it since i didn’t cry and it took a whole day to sink in. we haven’t seen him in years and it never was on a daily basis, and i don’t remember a lot of my time when i was a kid and around him more. my day was mostly good inspite the news until later last night. i have been diagnosed with depression so it may or may not have been the trigger. 

i was really looking forward to another harv’s studio prompt but now that there is one i am sad i have no motivation to get in my game except for snowboy and to finish ordering toys for a friend.

I feel bad i overslept yesterday and couldn’t hang out with my bud in game yesterday on his island as planned . I hope he isn’t angry with me.

Also still dreading xmas since no xmas spirit and i want to stay home with my kitties


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 15, 2020)

Club Penguin Rewritten isn't working on my computer for some reason and its making me really sad because I want to play it lol ;v;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> The fair sounds really fun and i was really looking forward to it since i missed last year’s.Yesterday, I had a mood swing and haven’t been feeling right since then. On top of it, i can barely get myself to go in the fame lately. A family friend yesterday passed away from covid, but idk if that has anything to do with it since i didn’t cry and it took a whole day to sink in. we haven’t seen him in years and it never was on a daily basis, and i don’t remember a lot of my time when i was a kid and around him more. my day was mostly good inspite the news until later last night. i have been diagnosed with depression so it may or may not have been the trigger.
> 
> i was really looking forward to another harv’s studio prompt but now that there is one i am sad i have no motivation to get in my game except for snowboy and to finish ordering toys for a friend.
> 
> ...



Damn. I'm sorry for your loss, and I know depression's a *****. Also, unexpected things happen in life - I'm certain that any rational and empathetic human being wouldn't be mad at you for that. 

I wish we had some sort of magical high-tech wand to make these awful feelings disappear. Maybe in the future, eh? Until then, I'll give you a virtual hug and tell you that you're welcome to message me anytime. ❤


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 15, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Damn. I'm sorry for your loss, and I know depression's a *****. Also, unexpected things happen in life - I'm certain that any rational and empathetic human being wouldn't be mad at you for that.
> 
> I wish we had some sort of magical high-tech wand to make these awful feelings disappear. Maybe in the future, eh? Until then, I'll give you a virtual hug and tell you that you're welcome to message me anytime. ❤



Thank you so much! I appreciate it very much . I have been fine until a few days ago; it has been awhile since depression hit me so hard. i will do my best to cope. I may still enter one or two of the contests in spite my mood since that may help cheer me up .


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2020)

I keep trying to keep my AMA thread alive, but it’s never gotten much traction. Maybe I should just quit bumping it?


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 15, 2020)

I auditioned for my school musical and got called back but missed them because she was being very vague and really just not good about it. Like seriously she said she would send callbacks around 1 and she sent them at 2:20, 40 minutes before callbacks. I ended up just missing the email because she was being so fricking dumb and then I felt really bad and asked her if I could make it up and she got mad at me, FOR HER MISTAKES. So fast forward like 3 days and literally everyone ik got in the musical people who weren't or were called back and I didn't get in so I spent my day crying my eyes out. Like seriously, it was so immature for an ADULT TEACHER to act petty because I missed callbacks. People who didn't even get called back got in the musical and then rubbed it in my face. And there were other kids who missed callbacks as well but got in the musical (even got lead roles) while I'm over here all alone and frustrated because I'm almost positive the only reason I didn't get in the fricking musical is because I said that I was confused when she didn't send the email at 1 and kind of called her out for being unorganized.

So I'm really just so sad and frustrated because the last musical I was in I was the lead role and it got cancelled because of COVID-19 and it feels like every time I ever want to do something like this something crappy gets in the way. Like seriously why would the teacher call back a teenager just to not even put them in the musical and get their hopes up? Does she not understand how rude it is to toy with someone like that? I'm literally heartbroken this was the one thing that was pretty actually good happening I've just been so stressed with end of semester coming up and all my friends are going through so much and I literally have nothing to look forward to now :C

wow sorry for unloading I really just needed that


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2020)

My stomach, especially on the left side, has been hurting all day. ****.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 15, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My stomach, especially on the left side, has been hurting all day. ****.



I hope you feel better tomorrow  



thetessagrace said:


> I auditioned for my school musical and got called back but missed them because she was being very vague and really just not good about it. Like seriously she said she would send callbacks around 1 and she sent them at 2:20, 40 minutes before callbacks. I ended up just missing the email because she was being so fricking dumb and then I felt really bad and asked her if I could make it up and she got mad at me, FOR HER MISTAKES. So fast forward like 3 days and literally everyone ik got in the musical people who weren't or were called back and I didn't get in so I spent my day crying my eyes out. Like seriously, it was so immature for an ADULT TEACHER to act petty because I missed callbacks. People who didn't even get called back got in the musical and then rubbed it in my face. And there were other kids who missed callbacks as well but got in the musical (even got lead roles) while I'm over here all alone and frustrated because I'm almost positive the only reason I didn't get in the fricking musical is because I said that I was confused when she didn't send the email at 1 and kind of called her out for being unorganized.
> 
> So I'm really just so sad and frustrated because the last musical I was in I was the lead role and it got cancelled because of COVID-19 and it feels like every time I ever want to do something like this something crappy gets in the way. Like seriously why would the teacher call back a teenager just to not even put them in the musical and get their hopes up? Does she not understand how rude it is to toy with someone like that? I'm literally heartbroken this was the one thing that was pretty actually good happening I've just been so stressed with end of semester coming up and all my friends are going through so much and I literally have nothing to look forward to now :C
> 
> wow sorry for unloading I really just needed that



Don’t apologize for unloading. that does sound extremely frustrating. i don’t like when people rub stuff in either :/ and while i understand teachers do have a lot of stuff they deal with too, if you miss the call back, they shouldn’t get mad at you. things happen :/. 

I’m sorry that this happened. hang in there. i know it will be tough for awhile since you were really looking forward to this :/. if you want to vent some more, my dms and wall is open . no pressure though.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 15, 2020)

Spoiler: cause ew



i've been gassy for the past couple of days


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 15, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you feel better tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, that really makes me feel better
my family keeps on saying that oh she'll regret it and stuff but its nice to see something pretty genuine.


----------



## deana (Dec 15, 2020)

A second hand bothering, my boyfriend is going through a lot with his family right now. It hurts me to see him hurting


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2020)

Alright, I gotta stay calm. Just gonna type my concerns out here, because I know that I'm too damn lazy to handwrite this out on paper:

I'm worried that I may have COVID-19. My mom just touched my forehead and says it's fine, but I just feel funny today. I just hope it's a cold. I mean, lately I have been out playing in the snow and exposing myself to freezing weather, so I might have caught a cold since my immune system became weaker due to the cold temperature? My eyes just feel a little sore, my throat hurts, and my stomach is somewhat painful - especially when I crouch down or move. 

To be honest, I haven't been taking precautions as serious as I should. Don't get me wrong, I constantly wear masks whenever I go into stores and such. However, I have been in high contact due to my recent hospitalization, which was less than a week ago. So there's that. Plus I met up with a friend yesterday at their house to play in the snow. 

I hope it's just a cold or something. I mean, family's about to come over and I live with ****ing old people, for Christ's sake. I can't have this ****. Maybe I'm just a worry wart.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2020)

krita/firealpaca ****ing with layers.. i hope my ornament will count as effort then cause.. yeah they stopped working.


----------



## xara (Dec 16, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> snip



i’m really sorry for your loss; even if you weren’t very close to him, losing someone you know is incredibly jarring and painful and i’m sending many well wishes to you and his family. try not to beat yourself up too much if you’re unable to participate in the event as much as you’d like to; depression is absolutely brutal and it’s not your fault. do what you can at whatever pace you’re comfortable with. i know that’s easier said than done and if you’re like me, you’re probably thinking about everything that you should be doing or would like to be doing but just don’t have the energy for and that’s perfectly okay. it’s not your fault and i truly hope you feel better soon. /virtual hugs



Dawnpiplup said:


> snip



oh no!! i’m sorry to hear this. i truly hope that you just have a mild cold and start to feel better, soon. sending many well wishes your way and don’t hesitate to reach out if you need someone to talk to. <3


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

Now that I’m out of High School there’s no reason to keep a routine anymore. I’ve been able to sleep in as late as I want, goof off all day, and neglect my language studies. That and having everything closed makes my day to day life so _aimless. _I hated online school when I was a preteen, but I don’t have any other options for college. At least that’ll give me something resembling normalcy.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2020)

it got accepted (ty vris!) but yeah i really need to dig deeper into why it doesn't work anymore. i tried on an old fair lineart to compare and check, very vaguely if even working at all.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 16, 2020)

One of my top left back molars is really sensitive and I think its because I've been brushing the gums away; I've been brushing them differently now and I've noticed a slight change. Some days I can be in so much pain from it but I can't afford the dentist at the moment. What can they do anyway?


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2020)

My supervisor moved up a meeting to tomorrow and I haven't even started prepping yet. I see very little sleep or leisure time in my immediate future.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2020)

Condescending atheists/close-minded skeptics and dogmatic religious people. Why can't the world be more agnostic/spiritual/open-minded skeptic?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 16, 2020)

why did they have to delay my order! Now l have to wait two weeks instead of this friday.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 16, 2020)

USPS is in shambles, and I have Christmas gifts I ordered over two weeks ago that seem to be lost in the void.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 16, 2020)

My memory is just GONE sometimes! I wish people could get more memory installed like you can on computers, because it's just getting really bad at times. It's not just annoying/frustrating to others it's really annoying to me as well


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2020)

Long week


----------



## oak (Dec 16, 2020)

I need to stop waiting until dinner time to have my first meal but all I want is coffee lmao. I was just doing a little Christmas shopping and I thought about how I should get something to eat but instead I got more Starbucks lmao. Sorry tummy, you deserve better.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 16, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> USPS is in shambles, and I have Christmas gifts I ordered over two weeks ago that seem to be lost in the void.


FedEx is worst. The only package I have from them this entire year is probably lost or damaged. It keeps recycling through delivery today/pending/delivery tomorrow. The other carriers I have done business with a lot more this year and never had any issues with them. Some might had gotten a bit delayed or went the wrong route, but it all got sorted in the end.

For the record, it's been like this for about two 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 16, 2020)

My parents had a heated argument in front of me and my sister. Dad got fuming mad, slammed the table, and started intimidating my mom in her face, telling her to shut the **** up multiple times, telling her to go sit in her ******* chair and go back to work. My mom looked like she was going to cry, said nothing, and drove away from our house. My dad yelled at us to go upstairs. My dad texted a message to my mom saying “Don’t come back”. I don’t know who or what to believe in anymore.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> My parents had a heated argument in front of me and my sister. Dad got fuming mad, slammed the table, and started intimidating my mom in her face, telling her to shut the **** up multiple times, telling her to go sit in her ******* chair and go back to work. My mom looked like she was going to cry, said nothing, and drove away from our house. My dad yelled at us to go upstairs. My dad texted a message to my mom saying “Don’t come back”. I don’t know who or what to believe in anymore.



I am sincerely sorry that happened. Let me know if you want to vent, okay? <3


----------



## xara (Dec 16, 2020)

nvm. i’m okay now.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 16, 2020)

my order is now backordered which makes no sense at all because the item was in stock and they placed the order. I checked reviews for target and some people never received their item. I hope it doesn't happen to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2020)

two of my closest forum friends have left this week and I'm honestly feeling really sad about it


----------



## xara (Dec 17, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> My parents had a heated argument in front of me and my sister. Dad got fuming mad, slammed the table, and started intimidating my mom in her face, telling her to shut the **** up multiple times, telling her to go sit in her ******* chair and go back to work. My mom looked like she was going to cry, said nothing, and drove away from our house. My dad yelled at us to go upstairs. My dad texted a message to my mom saying “Don’t come back”. I don’t know who or what to believe in anymore.



that’s nasty. i’m really sorry that you and your sister had to witness that. sending loads of well wishes to you and your family and i hope that things smooth over soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> USPS is in shambles, and I have Christmas gifts I ordered over two weeks ago that seem to be lost in the void.


I ironically had one on the move now after being stuck for some days... hope all our things gets delivered (mine is int'l too).
-
i actually like usps, only had one thing that took a while last summer but otherwise they've been alright.... i kinda dislike ups though even though i got my thing at least the driver was decent enough to drop it off at an access point.

dhl is ehh and i never had fedex so...


----------



## Clock (Dec 17, 2020)

Yay for 3 long tests tomorrow
:')


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yay for 3 long tests tomorrow
> :')



You can do this man, I believe in ya. Remember that caffeine is one of the few legal stimulants out there that can make you hyper. That, and remember the fact that you'll make it through. ❤

What classes are you testing for tomorrow, by the way?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2020)

eventually got help for the krita thing but i think it's more so some pixel/bucket setting rather than layer but they sure ****ed up lol


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 17, 2020)

mother nature has come to visit ;-;


----------



## aericell (Dec 17, 2020)

i woke up feeling great since i slept so well, only for instagram to send me a notification so early recommending me to follow someone who brings back very very terrible feelings & memories


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 17, 2020)

Can my wisdom teeth please not grow in during a pandemic 
Or like ... ever  I don’t want them pls go away


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 17, 2020)

LOEY said:


> i woke up feeling great since i slept so well, only for instagram to send me a notification so early recommending me to follow someone who brings back very very terrible feelings & memories


I know. I open up my phone, “Good morning! Hope you have an amazing day! Here’s the current news: _This person was shot dead. This person got robbed. This is a scam. It’s the end of the world as we know it. This business has gone bankrupt.” _The news is never good, and although it’s not Instagram, I know how you feel and I hope you actually have a good day.


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 17, 2020)

spent weeks fretting over my package being delivered and now that it's allegedly been delivered, the postal guy gave it to our neighbours bc we missed the delivery, so _still _haven't got it. Plus I went over to their house to try and get it and no one answered the door  Hate to have all this drama for one package lol


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 17, 2020)

I want to preface by saying this is not directed to anyone specifically (though if it strikes a chord with you, maybe you're guilty of doing it, maybe not, I dont know). I don't really ever rant, I try not to be negative, but this has got me pretty bad. I hate being ghosted. Like, what is so hard about replying. People ask for offers on stuff, i MAKE OFFERS, AS THEY ASKED, and then can't even get a reply. Like at least say, oh sorry, thats not quite what I'm looking for, or, thanks but I'm not interested. I just find it so rude, *especially* if someone is asking for offers not to reply to the ones they get.

Thanks for letting me rant. It is just frustrating.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 17, 2020)

this is a minor bother. i was at the doctor’s waiting and rolled for a husbando on my discord server but i forgot when i claimed to check when i last claimed, and of course, one of my wl husbandos Erwin Smith showed up and no one was available to help me claim him . I will never claim for kakera again at least until i get him.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2020)

We put my dog of 15 years down on Tuesday and it is hard to get my spirits up. Feels like my senses are drowning. I want to smile and enjoy the holidays but it isn't easy when everything makes me think of him. We've had him since I was a little girl, I have spent every day with him and without him, it feels incomplete.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 17, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> We put my dog of 15 years down on Tuesday and it is hard to get my spirits up. Feels like my senses are drowning. I want to smile and enjoy the holidays but it isn't easy when everything makes me think of him. We've had him since I was a little girl, I have spent every day with him and without him, it feels incomplete.


I am soo sorry to hear this, Cadbberry. Please don't hesitate to message me if you just need to talk. ❤


----------



## Clock (Dec 17, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> You can do this man, I believe in ya. Remember that caffeine is one of the few legal stimulants out there that can make you hyper. That, and remember the fact that you'll make it through. ❤
> 
> What classes are you testing for tomorrow, by the way?


Probably pre-calculus, science and then P.E


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Probably pre-calculus, science and then P.E



Ah, I see! Best of luck to you! ❤


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 17, 2020)

It’s been a week since my last post on here and I still feel like life is too much to handle. It hasn’t felt like Christmas at all this month.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 17, 2020)

how come the subject always comes to my height, please stop reminding me that i'm not 5 foot yet

i'm so close to just leaving my friends because they bother me about everything i hate about myself


----------



## Bekaa (Dec 17, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It’s been a week since my last post on here and I still feel like life is too much to handle. It hasn’t felt like Christmas at all this month.


Hi. Please know that I’m thinking of you, and I’ve been there. I know that feeling. i’ve had it once or twice myself over the past week. My mom passed away in January, and 2020 just got worse and worse after that. Things will get better. The holidays can be really, really rough. Please keep coming back to this forum. I’ve seen your name pop up from time to time. Let me keep seeing it. You are special. And we want to keep seeing your posts on this forum.


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2020)

Think I may be getting a fever. ****.


----------



## pochy (Dec 17, 2020)

i've been working for an hour on an entry for the crafts event, till i realized my paper was too thick and it would be practically impossible to fold it that many times,,


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 17, 2020)

This is a minor nuisance and nothing important, but I have my raffle ticket for the advent calendar event but when I click on today's date (with K.K. Slider's pic), it gives me that error sound from AC that happens when you can't stand up because something is blocking you and nothing happens. I have no idea why it isn't working for me. 

edit: Hey it finally worked! Yay!


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2020)

Toooooo freaking busy to even contemplate participating in the christmas event I can see is happening here. I already missed a day of the advent calendar and 12 days of christmas raffle


----------



## oak (Dec 17, 2020)

Zane said:


> Toooooo freaking busy to even contemplate participating in the christmas event I can see is happening here. I already missed a day of the advent calendar and 12 days of christmas raffle


You can still buy a ticket for the raffle each new day so it's not too late! The ticket is free too.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2020)

I feel like I’m never going to be able to work enough to make ends meet. I’m just so tired...


----------



## Clock (Dec 17, 2020)

lol nevermind


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 18, 2020)

Eggslut.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Eggslut.



I was about to say congrats on figuring out how to bypass the censor until I realized you can still say the word in the first place.

Anyways, not much is bothering me right now - but what comes to mind are my repetitive thoughts and habits. It's tiring.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 18, 2020)

They're rebooting Night Court, Firefly, and King of the Hill. Wasn't Firefly just a live action Outlaw Star with a charismatic lead?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> They're rebooting Night Court, Firefly, and King of the Hill. Wasn't Firefly just a live action Outlaw Star with a charismatic lead?


I thought people were begging for more Firefly when it ended after one season? IDK, since I never watched it myself. Anyways, with how cheap and lame reboots have been as of late, I wouldn’t be surprised if they mess it up.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought people were begging for more Firefly when it ended after one season? IDK, since I never watched it myself. Anyways, with how cheap and lame reboots have been as of late, I wouldn’t be surprised if they mess it up.


A lot of things are getting a less than theatrical budget now due to streaming and theaters being shut down.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020

^including casting.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 18, 2020)

All the negativity around Cyberpunk 2077 is really annoying me right now.

It's not like I have any personal stake in the game. But, I've been playing it on my base Xbox One since launch...and, yeah...it has issues. But, it is still a great game. Seeing it get 4/10 reviews (and now being pulled from the PSN store)...it just really bothers me. It feels like another sign of the times, where people can complain so much that they do more harm than good. I've played countless games that were worse than this one...and I honestly think the whole thing has been blown out of proportion. If the game wasn't poised to be the biggest release of the decade, nobody would treat it nearly as harshly as they are. Just makes me dislike people more than I already did...

Game is like 7/10 as it stands right now. If they manage to fix the issues that plague it, it will be 9/10. It's nowhere near deserving of a 4...and pulling it from the Playstation store is the biggest overreaction I never could have seen coming.


----------



## xara (Dec 18, 2020)

LOEY said:


> i woke up feeling great since i slept so well, only for instagram to send me a notification so early recommending me to follow someone who brings back very very terrible feelings & memories



i can relate. someone awful from my past will also show up in my recommended sometimes, on both instagram and facebook and it’s just,, brutal lmao. i’m sorry it happened to you, though, and if you haven’t already and are able to, i would definitely recommend that you block them so that this doesn’t happen again. hang in there. 



Cadbberry said:


> We put my dog of 15 years down on Tuesday and it is hard to get my spirits up. Feels like my senses are drowning. I want to smile and enjoy the holidays but it isn't easy when everything makes me think of him. We've had him since I was a little girl, I have spent every day with him and without him, it feels incomplete.



god. i’m so, so sorry for your loss; i can’t imagine how devastated you must feel right now. if you ever need someone to talk to or ever just need anything in general, don’t hesitate to reach out.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2020)

My sleep pattern this week. Yesterday and today have been a real struggle.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2020)

Well, this **** was coming to me. I gotta deal with college finances. Emailed the guy that's able to help me out and asked if he had an available time to speak on the phone with me about my student account stuff. I mean, I had it coming. Now I just need to say "**** happens, ya got the consequences, now move on." 

... I just said that out loud. 

Anyways, anxious about my finances and all that **** but hey, it happens. This is what I get for not taking things too seriously, ya know? But I'll figure out a way.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 18, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> My sleep pattern this week. Yesterday and today have been a real struggle.
> 
> View attachment 344594



that's literally insane  i'm distressed by less than 6


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 18, 2020)

my original plan of getting clay has been nixed (my mom has to get xmas presents herself so i understand why she can't get me the clay). so im a little sad about that, but i made xmas cards instead and i did get to get my brother and dog something at least.

as well as that, the pjs i got my dog are too big and fall off of him alot. they were the only ones left in the store so i didn't really have much of a choice and i figured a medium would fit him (he's a medium dog). my mom says he's one of those kinds of dog's that's size is in between small and medium. them being a bit baggy on him is cute tho and fits the fact that they're pjs. his little pants keep falling off ;w;

the switch for my ceiling fan's light broke. orl i turned on my light by tugging the chain (which i did gently!!! >:c) to see what i was doing and went to turn it back out and it...wouldn't go out...apparently the chain popped out of place so we're either gonna attempt to fix it or i have to get a whole new ceiling fan. i hope we don't have to do the latter because my fan is rainbow and cute D: the fan's very old (it's been around since i was a baby) so it's most likely just happened to break when i pulled it is all. but it's hot in my room because for now i have to use my bedroom's light switch to turn off the light which also turns off my fan. Dx


----------



## Toska (Dec 18, 2020)

My family is building a house, and... it's not going as planned. There's a lot of things wrong, and it's delaying the finish date. Definitely causing the family some stress. 
Also my dog got a shot today D: She's doing okay, just really tired. We've been running around town with her all day, though.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2020)

mogyay said:


> that's literally insane  i'm distressed by less than 6


It hasn't been enjoyable. I've felt like a zombie for the past two days.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> They're rebooting Night Court, Firefly, and King of the Hill. Wasn't Firefly just a live action Outlaw Star with a charismatic lead?


I didn't hear anything about an official KotH reboot?? I doubt it can be as good as the original lol but I'm still curious and potentially interested in watching it since that's my favorite show.




in other news, I'm an idiot and nobody can tell me otherwise 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> My sleep pattern this week. Yesterday and today have been a real struggle.
> 
> View attachment 344594


hey vris is this an app that you use? I would like to track my sleep as well. hope things get easier for you.


----------



## oak (Dec 18, 2020)

It's the one year anniversary of our dog Nitro passing. He was my partner's dog beforehand for 7 years and then when we moved in together he became our dog. My partner is really devastated today cause he loved that dog. He was a gentle giant and never once tried to hurt our cats or rabbits. They were all friends and even the other pets noticed his passing   

Some wholesome pictures of Nitro. They are a few years old cause he lost the mobility in his back legs during the last year of his life & I try not to remember him like that.


Spoiler


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> hey vris is this an app that you use? I would like to track my sleep as well. hope things get easier for you.


It is the Fitbit app. I wear one 24/7 and it tracks my sleep pattern for me. I knew my sleep this week was bad but didn't realise how bad until I looked today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It is the Fitbit app. I wear one 24/7 and it tracks my sleep pattern for me. I knew my sleep this week was bad but didn't realise how bad until I looked today.


oh okay I see. I have a fitbit but I never wear it, might start wearing it to bed. I'm pretty positive my sleep pattern is horrible lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2020)

I hope our gov'ment fails because collective punishment is totally the way


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2020)

Christmas just doesn’t feel the same this year 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020

Still waiting for a parcel all the way from France! I hope it gets here in time for Christmas, it’s been almost a month since I ordered it on Amazon.


----------



## oak (Dec 18, 2020)

Sorry to complain about so soon lmao, but I just rolled up to my afternoon shift at the port and my trunk is filled with water. All my rain gear and spare clothes are wet and I have no choice but to put it on lmao. Good thing it's pissing rain so my rain gear would have gotten wet anyways but I feel gross in already dampened clothes sigh


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 18, 2020)

I couldn’t get these ACNH items on Discord because you had to contact them in 5 minutes or they would reroll. Like why.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 18, 2020)

I really don't have the energy or motivation to do the tbt events. I'm tired from work today (it was kinda overall a poot day, one thing after another) and I procrastinated on them, as I usually do. I have literally no time tomorrow to do any of them so I gotta do them all tonight, which is gonna take me some time and I need to go to sleep early tonight cause I gotta wake up early tomorrow. Plus besides the tbt events I gotta do some other things that I will have no time to do tomorrow so I gotta do them now. I wish I knew what collectables we would be getting with the event so I can see what I'm missing out on but none have been revealed so I just gotta keep doing events hoping I have enough once the collectables are released. I'm already not doing the Letters to Jingle event cause I'm not good at making humorous things.

I just want to play some NH till I can't keep my eyes open (which would be soon). But I gotta do events.

Also my right knee hurts from work ig gawd it's so annoying to have stupid pains.


----------



## hestu (Dec 18, 2020)

it's a bad life most of the time tbh, wish i could sleep the day away


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2020)

Yeesh, just had an encounter with _that side _of mom. You know, the narcissistic "so you think you're better than me?" side. I'm not letting it get to me too much, though. I'm figuring out ways to deal with it. I'll love certain aspects of my mom, but I will loathe the other side of her - and, I think that's fair to do so. Considering the things I've had to put up with when she's on her bad side.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020



hestu said:


> it's a bad life most of the time tbh, wish i could sleep the day away



*hugs* 

Been awhile since we last chatted, but I hope you dream of a reality where life is actually ****ing good for once. That's how you know it's a dream I guess lmfao - but I'm hoping things will get better, please send a message to me if you need someone to talk to okay?  ❤


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 18, 2020)

People can be so blunt and rude on Discord servers. Not the slightest bit understanding at all.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 19, 2020)

An important present I ordered hasn't arrived for a while now, and they're only based in Seattle. If I don't get it soon I won't have a present for my sister.

Edit: Got it just now! Good timing and good condition.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2020)

"I'd rather smoke crack than eat cheese from a tin." 
-Gwyneth Paltrow

Cheese comes in tins?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> "I'd rather smoke crack than eat cheese from a tin."
> -Gwyneth Paltrow
> 
> Cheese comes in tins?


pre-sliced i assume ew.

also the amount of tumblrinas on neopets just cause they loosened the rules. like, stop being so sassy offended cause they listened to you, lol. Be nice and proud instead.


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2020)

Neighbour informed me that there have been a lot of attempted burglaries in the area lately. I always keep the front door locked but the thought still makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## xara (Dec 19, 2020)

so um. one of my teeth just broke :/


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 19, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> Can my wisdom teeth please not grow in during a pandemic
> Or like ... ever  I don’t want them pls go away


I thought I was the only one   I am in so much pain all the time and suffer migraines from them that I have to miss work cause it makes my vision fuzzy so I can not drive cause its that bad  I have only missed 3 days but when I do they think I am sick and have covid and I have to keep telling them no its my teeth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 19, 2020)

Internet problems that apparently are ONLY related to my switch are keeping me from doing gift exchanges. It’s bumming me out.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 19, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> I thought I was the only one   I am in so much pain all the time and suffer migraines from them that I have to miss work cause it makes my vision fuzzy so I can not drive cause its that bad  I have only missed 3 days but when I do they think I am sick and have covid and I have to keep telling them no its my teeth



Oh no  I’m so sorry yours are coming in too and causing you so much pain! Hopefully they all grow in soon and stop being such a bother 



Spoiler: TMI: Periods



My stomach hurts so much omg. I mean it’s not as bad as it could be and it’s hurt more before so I shouldn’t complain but my god it hurts and I hate it  it’s making me feel all dizzy and nauseous


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 19, 2020)

Apparently my sister's bf is coming over for Christmas eve and i'm _really_ not looking forward to it.


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2020)

Kinda regret changing my username


----------



## aericell (Dec 19, 2020)

have a lil headache from being out of my house today just to come home to my neighbors playing  super loud music that is still super loud in my room at the opposite side of the house

they’ve been having SUPER loud parties _every single weekend_ why? i think it’s super inconsiderate


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 19, 2020)

Headache :/ just been a long day. Hoping the future is better


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2020)

... You know, transitioning myself into a neat, organized person is hella tough.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 20, 2020)

Missed a meteor shower thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ... You know, transitioning myself into a neat, organized person is hella tough.


...you don't have to overwork it y'know also.
-
also lmao people using that new stuff as an excuse on neo to be rude i can't lmaooooooo


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> ...you don't have to overwork it y'know also.
> -
> also lmao people using that new stuff as an excuse on neo to be rude i can't lmaooooooo


There are elitist neopet users? Neopets still exist after losing flash?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There are elitist neopet users? Neopets still exist after losing flash?


No, they recently allowed for people to talk about lgbtq+ stuff and immediately people went haywire and basically bullied others and spammed all the boards with it.

And they were like "lol tnt suckers 20 years late" They just don't care to see that the companies who owned neopets couldn't allow it for basically above reasons and for being a safe environment, and also that issue is basically forbidden in certain countries.

Like, be glad they allowed it and see perspective instead of assuming everyone not being anything/only one letter etc. being douchebags. I'm all for being open and I'm bi myself but some people just need to calm down and I don't go to that site to discuss those topics anyway, there are bunch of better sites that are more suitable for it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> No, they recently allowed for people to talk about lgbtq+ stuff and immediately people went haywire and basically bullied others and spammed all the boards with it.
> 
> And they were like "lol tnt suckers 20 years late" They just don't care to see that the companies who owned neopets couldn't allow it for basically above reasons and for being a safe environment, and also that issue is basically forbidden in certain countries.
> 
> Like, be glad they allowed it and see perspective instead of assuming everyone not being anything/only one letter etc. being douchebags. I'm all for being open and I'm bi myself but some people just need to calm down and I don't go to that site to discuss those topics anyway, there are bunch of better sites that are more suitable for it.


Related topics can escalate quickly, and that's all I feel I can say on the matter, despite my interests.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Related topics can escalate quickly, and that's all I feel I can say on the matter, despite my interests.


Yeah they did everywhere and people started posting very rude stuff as well, so yeah I hope TNT knew what they were doing.

I mean neopets is definitely not like TBT and other friendly places.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 20, 2020)

My body has no idea what's going on. My sleeping and eating patterns have been changed so much over the past couple of weeks because of my work shifts, including a couple nightshifts.

I also really miss being away from home for work. Most of my coworkers were pretty good, my supervisor was cool and it was nice to be somewhere different.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 20, 2020)

Just some stuff to do with mental issues somewhat, but more health issues than anything else acting up, which sucks. Also, I wish I could pick up digital art quicker and need to find some good tutorials on using layers and other tools in a couple of free programs I have that I can use with my bamboo tablet. I hope I can sleep finally because it's 2am.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 20, 2020)

my mom says that if it snows we might not go to my grandma's. which i understand, snow is scary/hard to drive in, but im really hoping we go either way becus my bro can actually go with us this time and i wanna see my grandma!! :c


----------



## deana (Dec 20, 2020)

The closer it gets to Christmas the more I am feeling down


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 20, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> I want to preface by saying this is not directed to anyone specifically (though if it strikes a chord with you, maybe you're guilty of doing it, maybe not, I dont know). I don't really ever rant, I try not to be negative, but this has got me pretty bad. I hate being ghosted. Like, what is so hard about replying. People ask for offers on stuff, i MAKE OFFERS, AS THEY ASKED, and then can't even get a reply. Like at least say, oh sorry, thats not quite what I'm looking for, or, thanks but I'm not interested. I just find it so rude, *especially* if someone is asking for offers not to reply to the ones they get.
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant. It is just frustrating.


Oh god, I hate this. A lot of my friends are so guilty of this, it's not funny. It got to the point that I just stopped bothering with them. I know how you feel. I don't get why people act like communication is so hard to do. Are people just so effing lazy these days that a simple response is that hard to muster?

I used to think I was the problem until I found a group of friends that actually valued my time and respected me. I know you're talking about randoms and organizing trades, but I feel like this is such an issue, universally, in this age of technology when it shouldn't be acceptable. But we normalize it for some stupid reason.

I would always get them flaking on me whenever we were about to do something. Normally at the last second they would tell me. This year was the final nail in the coffin though. Everyone agreed to a certain time/day and when it came I was the only one to show. No response before or after. I thought about asking them where they were, but I thought better of it and my mentality has been better without them.

Or how they'd always make an excuse about them being so busy. I hate that excuse. A few times is fine, but almost all the time? I've had a horrible work/life year due to covid/the seasons/my line of work, but I have never been 'too busy' to make time for my friends and family if they needed me.

They've since joined an echo chamber in tumbler/twitter/reddit that just encourages their unhealthy lifestyles.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 20, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh god, I hate this. A lot of my friends are so guilty of this, it's not funny. It got to the point that I just stopped bothering with them. I know how you feel. I don't get why people act like communication is so hard to do. Are people just so effing lazy these days that a simple response is that hard to muster?
> 
> I used to think I was the problem until I found a group of friends that actually valued my time and respected me. I know you're talking about randoms and organizing trades, but I feel like this is such an issue, universally, in this age of technology when it shouldn't be acceptable. But we normalize it for some stupid reason.
> 
> ...


Thank you, it means alot to know that I'm not the only one that hates this and thinks it's unacceptable and rude. I thought maybe I was crazy for expecting responses when people asked for offers. I've also had that happen with planned events/ hangouts in the past and just gave up. We're better off just removing ourselves from those people/situations in the end. Thanks for understanding and for responding!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 20, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> Thank you, it means alot to know that I'm not the only one that hates this and thinks it's unacceptable and rude. I thought maybe I was crazy for expecting responses when people asked for offers. I've also had that happen with planned events/ hangouts in the past and just gave up. We're better off just removing ourselves from those people/situations in the end. Thanks for understanding and for responding!


No problem! It's why I responded to your message. You don't see many people talking about it and I think it's because they're afraid to speak up about their 'friends' or opposition. I have a handful of friends now and we've gotten in plenty of different fun activities together. More then I ever had with my old batch of friends. And I've only had them for like less than a year, so that's kind of sad (for the old me lol)

I hope you end up having better luck with your trades soon enough!


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 20, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> No problem! It's why I responded to your message. You don't see many people talking about it and I think it's because they're afraid to speak up about their 'friends' or opposition. I have a handful of friends now and we've gotten in plenty of different fun activities together. More then I ever had with my old batch of friends. And I've only had them for like less than a year, so that's kind of sad (for the old me lol)
> 
> I hope you end up having better luck with your trades soon enough!


Thanks, me too! Everyone else seems to be able to get what they're looking for except me lol.


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 20, 2020)

The mall I work at is so disgustingly crowded considering we are definitely still in the middle of a pandemic. The parking lots are totally full, and there are areas in the hallways where you literally cannot move due to the congestion. I’m only here because I have to be, but what about all these shoppers who come out for fun? So irresponsible and unnecessary. Just stay home and order what you need online.


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2020)

my sleep schedule is horrible, ive been going to sleep at 4-5 am everyday and ive been waking up at 3-4 pm.. my parents get mad because im being lazy which is understandable. but today i woke up at 10 am but fell asleep without even realizing it and woke up again at 1 pm. fell asleep again unexpectedly and woke up at 4.


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2020)

syub said:


> my sleep schedule is horrible, ive been going to sleep at 4-5 am everyday and ive been waking up at 3-4 pm.. my parents get mad because im being lazy which is understandable. but today i woke up at 10 am but fell asleep without even realizing it and woke up again at 1 pm. fell asleep again unexpectedly and woke up at 4.


If you don't already do this, I would suggest setting multiple alarms in 10-15 minute increments about an hour before you intend to get up by. By the third or fourth alarm it will be so annoying you won't be able to fall back to sleep.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 20, 2020)

I keep having allergies and I still need to go shopping. I really hope I don't feel like this when I do go shopping. It'll just make me worry more about the pandemic for no reason.


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If you don't already do this, I would suggest setting multiple alarms in 10-15 increments minutes about an hour before you intend to get up by. By the third or fourth alarm it will be so annoying you won't be able to fall back to sleep.


thats actually a really good idea, ill try that! thank you


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 20, 2020)

Just a minor annoyance, but my throat is super duper dry due to the heater running so much lately and allergies, and I hate that "sore throat but not a sore throat" feeling and it's so foggy I can't see across the street as of really early today around 5pm or so, wow.


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 20, 2020)

Every autumn/winter I feel dizzy and horrible every day  They're my favorite seasons, but I don't feel well at all every single day for months now. Yet in the summer, I feel mostly alright, so this is definitely a seasonal issue. I've been much less productive lately than in the summer because of this.

Not sure what's up given that I've already been to a sinus specialist before and they don't know why this happens. I guess maybe it's not sinus related and could be allergies or something else? Would be nice to know


----------



## hestu (Dec 20, 2020)

There is a drip coming from my bedroom ceiling and I don't know where it's coming from. My upstairs neighbor says it's not them and both the landlord and building owner won't answer their phones so there's literally nothing I can do. I hope it's something they can fix without coming into my apartment bc I'm immunocompromised and TERRIFIED of covid but that's not usually how life goes for me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 20, 2020)

hestu said:


> There is a drip coming from my bedroom ceiling and I don't know where it's coming from. My upstairs neighbor says it's not them and both the landlord and building owner won't answer their phones so there's literally nothing I can do. I hope it's something they can fix without coming into my apartment bc I'm immunocompromised and TERRIFIED of covid but that's not usually how life goes for me.


Maybe if you lay down some paper towels you can see where to put a bucket.


----------



## hestu (Dec 20, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Maybe if you lay down some paper towels you can see where to put a bucket.


I have a bucket underneath but I'm worried about mold, sewage, etc in the ceiling.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Long Rambles



I dunno. Just sad I guess  I’m okay and I should probably just go write in my journal but it’s not in my room right now. 

I’m just sort of bummed sometimes about being gay. I know, I know, supposed to love yourself and ****. But sometimes it sucks. I know my dads homophobic. I know I’ll lose him when I come out. And it sucks because my mum was just ... not a mum so when I lose my dad I just I won’t have any family. And it sucks. It always pops up more around the holidays because I love him and I love Christmas and it sucks knowing one of these Christmas’ is gonna be the last.

“Maybe it’ll be different when you come out!” It won’t be. I don’t want to get into it but I know that it won’t be.

There’s also that part of me that’s upset about being gay because it’s just so tiring. I mean I look straight so it’s not like people homophobic towards me out of the blue but it’s just like. “So, when are you getting a boyfriend?” “Any boys in your life yet?” “Oh you’ll understand when you have a husband.” Just having being straight be the default assumption is so tiring.

Not truly knowing how people will treat you if they knew you were gay is tiring too. I worked a job once where my coworkers were generally lovely but they would let homophobic comments and slurs slip out. We’re a small town, it’s common. Every time it happened though it would just make me freeze and be like “ah. Right. Forgot for a moment that’s how you feel.”

My previous job I worked at a Christian preschool that catered to rich folks. I know there would’ve been a stir if people knew a lesbian was teaching their kids because that’s just how some people are.

It sucks. Sometimes it just really sucks. And so many people think LGBT+ rights have come so far in Canada that we don’t need to worry or have a conversation about things anymore. But that’s not the case. Especially not in small towns. 

When I was still in school and coming to terms with my sexuality it was terrifying. I never went to sleep overs or hugged my friends out of fear that like... they’d notice something was off about me. It’s been isolating and that’s on me but I would intentionally distance myself from people because I was afraid they’d realize I wasn’t the same as them. 

I’m just tired. Nothing to be done about it I just needed to write it out.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2020)

hestu said:


> I have a bucket underneath but I'm worried about mold, sewage, etc in the ceiling.



Gross. ****ing gross. I hope you get a hold of your landlord or someone soon so they can fix the issue. I'm a germaphobe myself, so I can understand how you're feeling. Though I hope you'll stay safe love ❤

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020



-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Long Rambles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one should have to go through that. I am sincerely sorry. I know one person specifically in my life who's been bashed for her sexuality (she's a lesbian), and I think it's heartbreaking. Just know that at least you are welcome here on the forums - I'm sure the Mods (and other members as well) will go into ass-kicking mode if someone were to target you on here due to your sexuality. <3 Stay strong.


----------



## Neb (Dec 21, 2020)

I think I might have made someone uncomfortable by telling them I was pansexual. I’m not sure why they’d be bothered by it, but oh well.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 21, 2020)

Neb said:


> I think I made someone uncomfortable by telling them I was pansexual. Oops.


A coworker that could pass for a meth head keeps making me uncomfortable. Keeps touching me.


----------



## Neb (Dec 21, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A coworker that could pass for a meth head keeps making me uncomfortable. Keeps touching me.


Yikes. Did you tell a higher-up?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 21, 2020)

Neb said:


> Yikes. Did you tell a higher-up?


Yep, happened after.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2020)

When people ghost/ignores you, like sorry I just asked if you want my neopet that is all LOL.

also i should do that card deck the halls stuff but yeah..hope i have supplies.


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 21, 2020)

I lost my kitten at the begging of year to a dog attack and now my parents kitty is unwell and is having to stay over night at a pet 24hr hospital I honestly can not take 2020 anymore I am broken.


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Dec 21, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> I lost my kitten at the begging of year to a dog attack and now my parents kitty is unwell and is having to stay over night at a pet 24hr hospital I honestly can not take 2020 anymore I am broken.


That is honestly so frickin heart breaking, I'm sorry. Y.Y I hope the kitty gets well. It sucks that these things happen, we can only hope to give our loved pets all the care they deserve in their life.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020

What's bothering me is I'm having anxiety attacks over nothing I can control right now and I just want to sleep.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 21, 2020)

Kane said:


> Kinda regret changing my username


Did I know you?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2020)

The future...I have no idea what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2020)

Psydye said:


> The future...I have no idea what I'm gonna do.


you and me both...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2020)

anyway, update on that neopet. i traded with another person now for that pet and they will adopt another tomorrow. i'm sorry but i'm not waiting several days for a simple reply when i didn't even say UFA from the beginning and if stuff happens least that og dude could do is let me know. jeez.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 21, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Just a minor annoyance, but my throat is super duper dry due to the heater running so much lately and allergies, and I hate that "sore throat but not a sore throat" feeling and it's so foggy I can't see across the street as of really early today around 5pm or so, wow.



I get you, I hate that feeling too and for me it always feels like my throat is closing in and I struggle to talk. Water never seems to help either for some reason. 

I'm still waiting on a delivery and while I understand postal services are very busy, especially at this time of year, I did expect it to arrive sooner considering I paid towards shipping. It will be over a month soon since I ordered my package and it would be a real if it doesn't arrive before Christmas. 

Also, I'm losing the motivation to do work, with now being in lockdown again in England and Christmas fast approaching, I've seemed to have gone into shut down mode. Anyone else feel me?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 21, 2020)

I still don't get it why people would disagreed with people when they say Twitter should be banned. Like come on Twitter ruined a lot of people's lives. Like why would you rather it to not be banned because you can "engage" and their is "useful" stuff on there. These people make me laugh.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020



Mr_Persona said:


> I still don't get it why people would disagreed with people when they say Twitter should be banned. Like come on Twitter ruined a lot of people's lives. Like why would you rather it to not be banned because you can "engage" and their is "useful" stuff on there. These people make me laugh.


l just don't get it why some people don't see the toxicity of Twitter, guessing because they were never attacked.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020



Katzenjammer said:


> Just a minor annoyance, but my throat is super duper dry due to the heater running so much lately and allergies, and I hate that "sore throat but not a sore throat" feeling and it's so foggy I can't see across the street as of really early today around 5pm or so, wow.


l have the same problem every day and every morning. Mostly because l'm breathing in mold every night. Too bad we don't have enough money to replace that.


----------



## pochy (Dec 21, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> Also, I'm losing the motivation to do work, with now being in lockdown again in England and Christmas fast approaching, I've seemed to have gone into shut down mode. Anyone else feel me?


yess  it feels as if i can't get any work done cause i'm just waiting for something to be over. (christmas, lockdown etc)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> I still don't get it why people would disagreed with people when they say Twitter should be banned. Like come on Twitter ruined a lot of people's lives. Like why would you rather it to not be banned because you can "engage" and their is "useful" stuff on there. These people make me laugh.


Yeah, some people really need to get banned from there. Also people who approve of cancel culture there too.


----------



## oak (Dec 21, 2020)

Oh my god it's snowing and I still gotta work a few days this week. It's not even nice fluffy snow you build snowmen in, it's the wet crap that makes the roads like ice rinks. I sound like an old man complaining about the snow but darn that cold ass snow.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 21, 2020)

Apparently i'm finally gonna be alone and away from my siblings when summer comes and i'm not even sure how to feel about that. I've always dreamed of this day, but just thinking about them not being around doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## meo (Dec 21, 2020)

Not feeling too great. I struggle with my brain/eyes a lot (sensory overload from them leads to other head discomfort stuff) from a brain injury...and just between the end of semester cram/finals, doing a lot of crafting (close attention for detail) stuff over the weekend, and not really sleeping too great...I think I'm just extra flared up rn. 
I should be able to sleep in tomorrow so hopefully my head/eyes come down a notch. Spending the rest the day in the bedroom with the lights off so that should help too.

x.x


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 21, 2020)

apparently my mom got everyone a regular gift and a gag gift. not that im mad about that im just worried about what it may be. ;w; im nervous about it now lol


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 21, 2020)

I got a cold and my family and I had to cancel our Christmas plans to go visit my brother for Christmas. Now I’m stuck in bed with a stuffy nose and congestion...


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 21, 2020)

A migraine that feels like someone is taking a stab through the base of my skull and it's coming out through the top of my right eye with a knitting needle. Praying that my migraine med will work so I can keep drawing, doing stuff, and ya' know, just being in the light, opening my eyes, and looking at light 'cuz that'd be great.


----------



## Clock (Dec 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Personal



I feel like no one wants to talk or respond to me anymore, am I annoying or something?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2020)

my favorite candle has a crooked wick that's really messed up, but I can't fix it cause the candle makers didn't glue the wick to the bottom of the jar so I can't make it taut ://////


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 21, 2020)

I wanted to make food because I was hungry, and then I put the pizza in the oven only for this family friend to come over right when it started baking and now I think I have to share.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2020)

I’m soooooo hungry. But also so fat D:

and everyone is on my nerves


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler: Personal
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like no one wants to talk or respond to me anymore, am I annoying or something?



Hey, if it helps you feel any better, just know that I personally don't think you are annoying. ;3


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2020)

cut my lip

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020

also tmj


----------



## Toska (Dec 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Personal, just need to vent.



My eating habits are so out of whack. I have no idea when I am, or am not supposed to eat. Everybody tells me I'm underweight, but I legitimately am not. Sure, I'm on the younger side of the spectrum, but that doesn't mean I'm anorexic. I eat a normal amount, and sometimes even more. I've lost 8 pounds and grown an inch in the past 9 months, but I probably needed it. I've never been skinny as a child so I like the way my body is now. But now I feel like munching on food all the time, even when I'm not hungry. It's entirely frustrating. I just need to pray about it and acknowledge that God made me beautifully.

On another note, dealing with people right now just causes pure drama. A girl I've been friends with for 4 years has put me through so much mental pain I've cried tears upon tears. Yet everytime I come back to her, thinking she's changed. I know I'm supposed to be forgiving, and I do forgive her, but I don't know if I want her in my life anymore. However, cutting her out makes everybody that I'm close with mad at me. Nobody understands what she's did to me. Her boyfriend acts nothing like her. He wrote me a letter thanking me for being by his side, and now I don't want to cut her off, for his sake. He's been through a lot, and he can't trust his girlfriend to vent to right now, only me. I feel pressured to stay, but I don't think it's good for me. She's been telling me to do some not.. good things lately, it's just a big mess. I could go on a lot longer than this, but I don't think my brain could handle thinking about all of it right now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler: Personal
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like no one wants to talk or respond to me anymore, am I annoying or something?


Ah, Clock, you’re not annoying. You’re awesome and a great friend and we like hearing what you have to say


----------



## hestu (Dec 21, 2020)

not really sure what the point of it all is anymore tbh


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 21, 2020)

I haven't been doing well all month. I'm sleeping all day, havin' negative thoughts, overall am just... not great. Had some family issues a couple weeks ago that aren't entirely resolved and I'm still hung up about it.

I'm just looking forward to Christmas. I know it'll be fun like always, but I have to tramp through the snow to get to that warm fireplace.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm waiting on an official document from a government agency but they're so backed up that it's taking forever. I feel sorry because I know they're short-staffed and overworked but I really need the document this month or at the beginning of next month, otherwise my job contract and visa will be canceled. I feel unlucky because people in my program who sent their documents after me received theirs already. I tried to reach out to my rep for help but they're super slow to respond. I know they're short-staffed and overworked as well so I feel sorry even asking. There are issues more pressing than mine and I get that but I'm really worried I won't get that document in time. It would suck so hard if THIS ONE DOC was the reason I couldn't get my job, after months of work for the application. Also, my stuff is still in Korea, in storage because I assumed I would go back after a couple months.
I'm living with my parents in the meantime and it's been rough to do as an adult. I'm helping around the house, paying for my own meals, etc. I feel like sometimes my mom doesn't realize I have other things to do. For example, I had to write emails related to my work and the doc all day and I still managed to dye my mom's hair, do 2 loads of laundry for the family (washed, folded and put away), wash the dishes, clean the bathroom and gather all the trash from the bins into 1 big bag. She came home and said, "Oh you should've at least taken the trash out."


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm such an idiot for not organizing my prescriptions earlier. I think I've gotten my meds on time maybe once in this entire year?? Now it's almost Christmas, where medical centres will be closing, and I probably won't be able to get any before they close


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2020)

Soo that ghost person replied but honestly I'll just tell them I found a trade which I did since they just popped back and went "lol I can adopt" uh no obviously not..

sigh. glad to be done w/ trading soon lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2020)

Spoiler: justranting



Soo my idiot father called today after like.. months aside some text contact because birthdays/holidays etc. and asked if I can meet up outside. Like no, I cannot, I live with my mom and if you live with someone (and especially if you haven't seen others in months etc) you aren't exactly allowed to meet persons randomly but I know he sees people. I said it was not a good idea; you're free to call/text if you want no problems but if you're gonna make me feel bad and act offended just cause I follow restrictions you're the dumbest ass in universe. Yes I dislike this pandemic restriction guide as much as anyone and if you want to meet with other that is up to you, but don't make people feel bad, regardless of relationship. And no I don't go buy food/pharmacy/things for fun. Hell I'm hardly allowed to see someone I did see from before restrictions so yeah I don't exactly like bumping into people in stores either. Jesus.



That aside well yeah pandemic suck.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2020)

The human race.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2020)

I somehow magically gained like 2 lbs (i seemed to be losing weight but im back at 183 again smfh) and I haven't eaten anything yet today soooooo guess who's prob not gonna each much of anything at all todayy!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2020)

^Hey you're still doing a HELL of a lot better than me! I would DREAM of weighing that much compared to my 200+ lb. self! I've got a lot of exercise to do!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2020)

Psydye said:


> ^Hey you're still doing a HELL of a lot better than me! I would DREAM of weighing that much compared to my 200+ lb. self! I've got a lot of exercise to do!


I just started exercising again a few days ago, using an app that comes pup with an exercise plan to help the user lose belly fat. also been working on my arms freelance. gotta start somewhere! 183 might not sound bad but I'm only 5'3" lol. I'm gonna get back to 150 here soon.

I was gonna edit my post and say that I've found there are a few reasons for sudden overnight "weight gain": water weight, slowing metabolism due to eating less (which I have been doing), and/or exercising a lot in a short span of time (which I did two days ago). just gonna eat a light breakfast/lunch and prob skip dinner, as well as skipping my workouts. I'm physically exhausted lol.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 22, 2020)

my nose has been stuffy and now i can feel a tickle in my throat. it goes away during the day (i've always had the nose issue in winter every morning it goes away during the day), but i'm worried i may be catching a cold and really don't want to bring it to my grandma's so i've been taking cold meds just in case which have been helping.

my mom says that i shouldn't worry about it being covid because one of the first symptoms people have is not being able to taste anything and i still can. ;-; still a little nervous tho.

speaking of the whole "stuffy nose goes away during the day" i can already feel it going away and my throat doesn't hurt anymore. still gonna keep taking the cold meds for my and others around me's safety.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm so tireeeeddddd of my parents acting like idiooootttsss regarding politiiccsssss

they keep trying to tell me that thousands of "dead" people voted for biden??? well then how has literally every court Trump has gone to turned it down?? don't you think that at least one or two of them would be like "oh yeah there is some voter fraud here"???? no every single damn one has turned him down and there are even White House officials INCLUDING PENCE HIMSELF who are starting to distance themselves from Trump because he's done nothing but spend the last month and a half hopelessly disputing the election results. 

my parents are also trying to claim that under Biden house mortgages will skyrocket (p sure that happened when Obama took office because of the house market crash but whatever) and they're also saying that not only will Biden heavily raise medical prices/bills but universal healthcare is a failure that could never work (even though there are many counties who use it quite successfully).

and then ofc my mom ends the argument with "you're only 21, you haven't had a chance to be kicked around by the world yet" but uhhhh I mean I'm literally going into my 8th semester of college and when I leave I'll have $25k+ in debt but idk I guess I haven't been kicked around enough just yet 


and it's not necessarily that I think that their political opinions aren't their own, it's just that they're often not based in fact. an opinion not based in fact is just a lie. yet they continue to believe the lies. like okay then go live in your depressed Trump-centric world, believing that Biden will destroy everything, meanwhile I'm optimistic and hope nothing but the best for him and the country.


----------



## glow (Dec 22, 2020)

Spoiler



i hate coming to work again, even with [x] gone, i just feel so undervalued. i don't know if it's my demeanor or what? i don't even make 70% of [x] salary and i'm doing over 70% of her job on top of my previous job ??? really it doesn't make any sense to me and quite frankly it's ridiculous how anyone considered her competent bc i'm still picking up the pieces

it's just so ironic bc they call me "the future of the company" that felt beyond awful. i'm the future yet my bonus was half of what someone that's only been here 2 months received?? after being here for 2 years. that's funny. i am still training her on stuff I'M TEACHING MYSELF. 

ive entirely stopped feeling bad about leaving. i am SO, SO grateful to have an exit  plan and i thank God for that. i'm just praying everything goes smoothly and classes all stay online. may can't come soon enough.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 22, 2020)

So we just got our Christmas tree set up and that because are grandma just moves in right before Christmas it’s sad but I love my grandma and I’m happy she got to live with us


----------



## Soigne (Dec 22, 2020)

this guy i've been seeing for the last year is venting to me about how he's afraid of commitment and it makes me so irritated because he knows i kind of like him and have for the past year and i know he's only talking about that fear because he found someone he wants to date

like wtf how cruel can a person be


----------



## sigh (Dec 22, 2020)

what's bothering me is that people wanna be victims so bad it makes them look stupid


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2020)

Psydye said:


> The human race.


Felt like this after work then listened to Iced Earth like I usually do. Is this unhealthy of me?


Reginald Fairfield said:


> Did I know you?


Nox


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2020)

Kane said:


> Felt like this after work then listened to Iced Earth like I usually do. Is this unhealthy of me?
> 
> Nox


The best Wakfu villain.


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The best Wakfu villain.


Never heard of it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2020)

Kane said:


> Never heard of it


The dub is the quality you'd expect from 4kids. How do you feel about subtitles? It's French.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020

Nevermind, sub is gone again.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm glad I get four days off in a row for Christmas cause dang my neck/back/shoulder muscles NEED it. If I move a certain way it hurts my neck/shoulder area, it hurts to attempt to crack my neck, I can't bend my neck a certain way cause it hurts, I have pain in upper my shoulders that can't be massaged out like how I normally deal with it. Massaging it hurts worse and I can't stretch/crack it out either. There have been multiple times where I come home and still feel the pain, thou less cause I'm not standing as much. But there was one day recently that because I didn't lay down that day, somethin I normally do when I get home and on my off days, my neck pain STILL continued on to the next work week. Usually it happens on like day 3 of work and by day 5 it hurts constantly but I'm usually off the next 2 days. I had one day off this week so my muscles haven't recovered, esp since I was up and walking and busy over half of that day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2020)

Might be a bit gross, but both of my feet hurt because some skin peeled off. 

I need to give up those flats. They rub up on my feet and it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 22, 2020)

So after about three years, my joy-cons start giving me trouble. The right one does not want to sync, stay synced, or charge. After doing everything, I know how I decide to replace them. It should be simple enough. First, I try local stores Walmart, Target...etc), no luck, pandemic and all. Then I check Gamestop; they can order them and have them shipped in 4 to 7 business days. Great. Days passed, check my email to find they were supposed to be delivered on the 2oth.....weird I got no call. And I will be honest I don't check my email every day when I am no taking my college courses.  Maybe they are busy holidays and all. So I go in today, .....my order is not in the store, no record of it according to the employee, with having arrived yet. Have to call customer service. An hour and a half later, finally, get someone on the phone, we can replace it - but it will take another 3 to 5 days, or we can refund you.........keep in mind I need the controllers.

Interestingly enough, I found the email that gave me a tracking number that shows the time it was delivered 10:19 am, and was emailed at 10:45 am that it was delivered. The manager that sold me the controllers is on the receipt is the one who signed for them at delivery.  

So, now, I am getting my father, who is a paralegal, to call cooperate for me why I am at work tomorrow, see if we can make sense of this, because.....yeah.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2020)

why did I have to get back into collecting Webkinz/stuffed animals lmao I'm so stupid and broke 

also can we just talk about how outrageously overpriced these old Webkinz signatures are?? like why is the arctic fox $155 without the code? why is the timber wolf $200+ without the code?? they were $25 when they first came out and I feel like with the tag yeah they can be more pricey, but without?? I could buy a cuddlekins plushie for $15-20 and it would look/feel just as nice and realistic. 

idk but there were a lot of signatures I missed out on as a kid because I had to rely on my parents to buy them for me, and now they're so ridiculously overpriced I'll never be able to get them  at least I was able to get the signature red panda a year or so ago, relatively inexpensively (I believe it was $25-30 and it was brand new).


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2020)

Tired but also restless.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 22, 2020)

My mum is so uptight all the time and overreact to every little thing. In fact, both of my parents overreact to everything. I forgot how bad all the noise is until I got back home a couple weeks ago. I get feeling irritated easily, but what I don't get is how they have so much energy to be so vocal about it all the time. To me it's just a waste of time and energy.

Also I wish I still had another hobby other than gaming. I completely lost interest in art months ago, hoping it would eventually come back. But all I feel is nothing :/


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 23, 2020)

Hate being a female


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 23, 2020)

I wish people I know don't refer to my family as "the artists/creative family" and such. People constantly come up to me about drawing and asking me if i'm anything like my siblings or parents. I think that's what pressured me into starting to draw, not only did my younger self say "oh my family does that I should too" but people constantly talked about how talented they were with drawing. Even after I told my friends I don't draw anymore they still say "no ur an artist stop lying". Wish everyone could just stop talking about it.
Thank goodness I stopped though, since drawing did nothing but make me more depressed, stressed, and angry anyways. Even as a 3rd grader when I didn't know any better.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 23, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> why did I have to get back into collecting Webkinz/stuffed animals lmao I'm so stupid and broke
> 
> also can we just talk about how outrageously overpriced these old Webkinz signatures are?? like why is the arctic fox $155 without the code? why is the timber wolf $200+ without the code?? they were $25 when they first came out and I feel like with the tag yeah they can be more pricey, but without?? I could buy a cuddlekins plushie for $15-20 and it would look/feel just as nice and realistic.
> 
> idk but there were a lot of signatures I missed out on as a kid because I had to rely on my parents to buy them for me, and now they're so ridiculously overpriced I'll never be able to get them  at least I was able to get the signature red panda a year or so ago, relatively inexpensively (I believe it was $25-30 and it was brand new).


l see timber wolf mostly 25$ on ebay


----------



## oak (Dec 23, 2020)

I was just trying to brush my rabbit and she bit me on the arm    she's a big ass rabbit so it hurt. Good thing she's cute and I can't hold a grudge against her.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> l see timber wolf mostly 25$ on ebay


bruhhh maybe they're jus recommending me the pricey ones cause they know I collect them lol

there are actually still some that I have wanted for about a decade but they're really hard to find for a reasonable price ://


edit: I just checked eBay again and the cheapest timber wolf plush was $100 lol maybe I need to stop checking ebay. hoping to find some at thrift stores (I've had a decent amount of luck finding webkinz at goodwill lately).

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020



Mr_Persona said:


> Hate being a female


also this is the biggest mood


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2020)

The fact that I don't have any money to get the dozens of games I REEAALLY want on the Switch eShop.


----------



## sigh (Dec 23, 2020)

every villager is telling me they're moving out EXCEPT the one that i want to move out and i'm losing my mind


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 23, 2020)

i have drainage and it's making my throat hurt. ;^; i've been taking cold meds and they're helping, but it comes back in the morning. i love the cold why must runny noses come with it...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2020)

UGH there's always so much stuff to doooooo AAAAAAA-


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 23, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruhhh maybe they're jus recommending me the pricey ones cause they know I collect them lol
> 
> there are actually still some that I have wanted for about a decade but they're really hard to find for a reasonable price ://
> 
> ...


yeah goodwill has a lot of webkinz. Check mercari and see if they have any


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm getting really ****ing tired of people who think that just because I (and others) are adults means thay we can't have fun like kids anymore. we can't dress up in costumes, we can't play with toys, we can't collect stuffed animals, we can't express our imagination. I really miss playing with stuffed animals like I did as a kid. those were always really fun times.


also I found a lot of 4 webkinz signatures (which includes the lynx which I ADORE) and it's $40, I'm kinda iffy on buying it but man??? they're so damn cute and I love them?? ugh I wish I had a better paying job, then I wouldn't feel so guilty about paying that much. (aka I'm wondering if yall think I should buy it because yea I'm 21 going on 22 but gdi I'm in loveeee)

edit: I bought it. ya only live once.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2020)

^Those people are tools, you are NEVER too old to enjoy ANYTHING! Live life to the fullest, yo!


----------



## Neb (Dec 24, 2020)

I just feel tired and lonely today. There isn’t much of a reason really.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 24, 2020)

Still getting tickled by a meth head.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2020)

I can't sleep because I'm thinking about all the **** that needs to be done before the family comes over tomorrow. Things like washing the sheets, disinfecting the washer and drier, cleaning things, etc. Plus I gotta figure out how to deal with a certain 'habit' of mine when they're staying over here. Then there's scholarships, creating a resume for said scholarships and upcoming jobs. There's just a bunch of things to do, you know? 

... **** it, I can't fall asleep anyways. Coffee time.


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2020)

i have this friend who i just recently became friends with again, and we genuinely have nice conversations but she will take hours, maybe days to reply. she says it’s because of her mental health, which i understand. but sometimes she won’t be answering my texts, but post on tiktok or post on her instagram. i know maybe it’s because she’s probably not in the mood to answer my text but she could atleast tell me..? also whenever she responds to me after hours or a day of not responding she doesn’t even apologize, and she’ll just change the subject and ignore what i had told her before. she’s even told me that she feels like it’s her fault that we don’t talk as much, but doesn’t really do anything to fix it. i try to be understanding of her situations, but it just gets tiring for me too especially since she’s really the only friend i talk to besides my boyfriend. sometimes i feel like my boyfriend is the only real friend i have  it sucks because i used to have a lot of friends, but when covid hit, none of them really try keeping in touch with me unless i text them first.. :/
i feel like i can’t really be mad or bothered by it since it’s because of her mental health. but it makes me upset not having someone to talk to since she’s the only one who would actually talk to me and seem like they’re enjoying talking to me.


----------



## Zane (Dec 24, 2020)

Trying to fall asleep when I got suddenly hit by a nauseating hunger pain. I’m like wth... then I think back on it and slowly realize I just straight up forgot to eat anything when I got home today


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 24, 2020)

Zane said:


> Trying to fall asleep when I got suddenly hit by a nauseating hunger pain. I’m like wth... then I think back on it and slowly realize I just straight up forgot to eat anything when I got home today


That'd do it.


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2020)

-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 24, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I can't sleep because I'm thinking about all the **** that needs to be done before the family comes over tomorrow. Things like washing the sheets, disinfecting the washer and drier, cleaning things, etc. Plus I gotta figure out how to deal with a certain 'habit' of mine when they're staying over here. Then there's scholarships, creating a resume for said scholarships and upcoming jobs. There's just a bunch of things to do, you know?
> 
> ... **** it, I can't fall asleep anyways. Coffee time.


Habit?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 24, 2020)

People assuming you have skype pls die


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2020)

People who are illogical and unreasonable.


----------



## pochy (Dec 24, 2020)

Spoiler: scary, seizures



nvm too scary


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2020)

Got a ****ing infraction just because I didn't give a needlessly extravagant explanation for why I thought something was funny.


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 24, 2020)

I don’t want to keep complaining about Discord, but here we are. I couldn’t get these items because I didn’t join the other server being advertised before I won and when I contacted them and just joined the other server, the prize is forfeited? I get rules are rules but I’m facepalming myself big time


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 24, 2020)

I didn't sleep too well. My sisters alarm kept going off for some reason at full blast, the wind from the open window kept moving my door around, and I got a crick in my neck from my weird sleeping position and it still hurts.


----------



## oak (Dec 24, 2020)

There was a homeless guy digging in the garbage and it made me sad cause we have a nice warm house to live in for Christmas but he has to freeze almost to death every night. I gave him 20 bucks and he started to cry so I cried cause I'm not good at holding it in. Even after I walked away I couldn't stop crying cause my province is filled with homeless people and hundreds of people have no reason to be joyous this season. Homeless people walk up and down my street every day. My holiday spirit has turned melancholy sigh


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 24, 2020)

Feeling extremely depressed and anxious. I am dreading tomorrow. I just want to stay home for christmas. my mom says it isn’t fair to the grandkids if they don’t see us, but they saw their other grandparents. plus it is a pandemic, the virus doesn’t care what is fair and not fair to kids. what about your own daughter and her anxiety issues? if we got security or took turns visiting for christmas every other year, or if my sister had her cat still (she passed away three years ago) i’d be a little better about going. but since my mom wants to move eventually no point getting security even if we could afford it. i don’t want to move but i have no choice since i am dependent on them. most of my friends are relatively close where we live now but totally not if we move to where my sister is and i have no car and am too scared to drive. so i’ll never be able to see them again. i want to be here when my friend who is stuck outside the country waiting for citizenship comes back :/. my mom says everything will be fine. well, the minute you think that, something is bound to happen.


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm having a really hard time, worse than I thought I would... 
My Grandfather passed away last month and this being my first Christmas without him... I'm feeling very depressed. Gonna try and do my best to stay in the holiday spirit but so far... It's rough.
My heart to anyone who may be going through the same struggle, whether you've lost someone long ago or are just not able to spend the day same as we have year after year. Merry Christmas to everyone  and a happy New Year.


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2020)

miss you


----------



## Clock (Dec 24, 2020)

I sent the wrong message to a group chat and I'm a bit embarrassed
Thankfully I unsent it


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 24, 2020)

we opened presents today and one of my figurines got a little damaged on the mail. not only that, the paint and an arm is not as shown in the picture. like luffy’s eyes are two centered and law’s arm is too high. 



Spoiler: pictures


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2020)

Be good, kiddies or the krampus'll get ya!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 24, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> we opened presents today and one of my figurines got a little damaged on the mail. not only that, the paint and an arm is not as shown in the picture. like luffy’s eyes are two centered and law’s arm is too high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus no abs. I wonder what they did with Ace.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 24, 2020)

i hate my job. i'm on the verge of quitting and being unemployed for a while. plus i have to go to work tomorrow morning, but it's snowing a **** ton right now and i don't really want to get stuck at like 5am on my way to work because the roads are iced over. i live in the mountains and all i need is to get stuck in a ditch when it's like 10 degrees.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 24, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Dec 25, 2020)

Removed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

yknow if I could win just one giveaway maybe? that would be super cool? ofc that will never happen because the RNG gods absolutely loathe me 


also bothered because my friend is automatically assuming that in gonna give her one of my four new stuffed animals when they come in the mail but honestly, I was really hoping to keep them for myself since I really love stuffed animals and they're honestly a big comforting thing to me while I'm trying to cope with being at home in this stupid crowded room. I didn't explicitly tell her I would give her one but she's already like "omg what should I name it" like bruh what if I want to keep it lol. I would feel horrible if I had to turn her down though cause i know she really likes it. idk maybe I'll buy her her own sometime soon.

in speaking of the stuffed animals, I know it's only been 24 hours since I ordered them but I really wish they would come soon, I have to wait a little under two and a half weeks and my stress/anxiety is causing me to be super impatient 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020

can I also mention, I'm kinda nervous about this package coming in because the seller stated that it came w all four plushies but they had four available listed on the item description? like they explicitly said in the seller info that it would be shipped with all four but what, do they have four of each one to send out? they don't offer returns so I'm just really nervous that I paid $40 and they're actually only gonna send one of the four. idk my anxiety is outta control when it comes to money lol.


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also bothered because my friend is automatically assuming that in gonna give her one of my four new stuffed animals when they come in the mail but honestly, I was really hoping to keep them for myself since I really love stuffed animals and they're honestly a big comforting thing to me while I'm trying to cope with being at home in this stupid crowded room. I didn't explicitly tell her I would give her one but she's already like "omg what should I name it" like bruh what if I want to keep it lol. I would feel horrible if I had to turn her down though cause i know she really likes it. idk maybe I'll buy her her own sometime soon.


You shouldn't feel compelled to have to give her something just because she has made an incorrect assumption. It's okay to point out that you bought them for yourself and were not intending on giving any away.


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Feeling extremely depressed and anxious. I am dreading tomorrow. I just want to stay home for christmas. my mom says it isn’t fair to the grandkids if they don’t see us, but they saw their other grandparents. plus it is a pandemic, the virus doesn’t care what is fair and not fair to kids. what about your own daughter and her anxiety issues? if we got security or took turns visiting for christmas every other year, or if my sister had her cat still (she passed away three years ago) i’d be a little better about going. but since my mom wants to move eventually no point getting security even if we could afford it. i don’t want to move but i have no choice since i am dependent on them. most of my friends are relatively close where we live now but totally not if we move to where my sister is and i have no car and am too scared to drive. so i’ll never be able to see them again. i want to be here when my friend who is stuck outside the country waiting for citizenship comes back :/. my mom says everything will be fine. well, the minute you think that, something is bound to happen.



 i’m really sorry that you’re having a rough time but your feelings are completely valid. you shouldn’t be forced into doing anything that you don’t want to do, especially during a pandemic. i really hope things get better for you and that tomorrow and the days after go by smoothly. i’m always around if you need someone to talk to or a distraction. 



ATheBuoy42 said:


> I'm having a really hard time, worse than I thought I would...
> My Grandfather passed away last month and this being my first Christmas without him... I'm feeling very depressed. Gonna try and do my best to stay in the holiday spirit but so far... It's rough.
> My heart to anyone who may be going through the same struggle, whether you've lost someone long ago or are just not able to spend the day same as we have year after year. Merry Christmas to everyone  and a happy New Year.



oh no! i’m so sorry for your loss; i can’t imagine how devastated you must feel right now. don’t feel compelled to stay in the holiday spirit, though - you lost someone and it’s perfectly okay to grieve, even during the holidays. sending loads of well wishes and healing thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You shouldn't feel compelled to have to give her something just because she has made an incorrect assumption. It's okay to point out that you bought them for yourself and were not intending on giving any away.


I normally wouldn't really feel bad about turning someone down over a small detail like this, but I have a great deal of pity for her because she's been through more than I could every comprehend since her mom passed away back in 2017 (thereby losing both of her parents at 16 y.o.). I know it's prob TMI for this kinda issue but idk I just know that when I've been through a lot w school and whatnot I don't like to be turned down like that. it's a tough situation for me.

my dad told me that since the plushies won't be here for a week and a half, I could just not mention it anymore around her and when I get them not make it obvious that I did so. I suppose eventually I'll have to tell her that I intend to keep all four though.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 25, 2020)

xara said:


> i’m really sorry that you’re having a rough time but your feelings are completely valid. you shouldn’t be forced into doing anything that you don’t want to do, especially during a pandemic. i really hope things get better for you and that tomorrow and the days after go by smoothly. i’m always around if you need someone to talk to or a distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> oh no! i’m so sorry for your loss; i can’t imagine how devastated you must feel right now. don’t feel compelled to stay in the holiday spirit, though - you lost someone and it’s perfectly okay to grieve, even during the holidays. sending loads of well wishes and healing thoughts to you and your family.



Thank you so much @xara. I appreciate that and the same goes back for you; I can’t imagine how hard things are for you :/. I’ll manage . I just hope my cats and everything will be okay.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 25, 2020)

I don't really feel well and I can't tell whether or not it's allergies. This is making me paranoid because I had to go shopping 2 days ago. I've also heard my mom and brother don't feel well either and that's just making me even more paranoid. I better _*not *_have COVID-19.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

so according to my mom my dad did in fact buy me gifts, but it's almost noon and I haven't seen any of them. honestly it's not like I really deserve them anyways (for real).

also gettin really tired of him bossing me around and constantly telling me what to do with my dog


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I can't sleep because I'm thinking about all the **** that needs to be done before the family comes over tomorrow. Things like washing the sheets, disinfecting the washer and drier, cleaning things, etc. Plus I gotta figure out how to deal with a certain 'habit' of mine when they're staying over here. Then there's scholarships, creating a resume for said scholarships and upcoming jobs. There's just a bunch of things to do, you know?
> 
> ... **** it, I can't fall asleep anyways. Coffee time.


Off topic but congrats on 12,000 posts lol


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2020)

i wish i could spend christmas with the rest of my family but they live 6 hours away


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

I sprained my knee yesterday chasing my dog when he was about to tear up one of my comfy socks (like really comfy) that I got for my birthday. Then I tripped on his paw and fell knee first on the hardwood. I don’t know how I’m not going to get hurt when we have two dogs in February lol... The sprain was “Grade 1” which means I can still put weight on it but it really hurts to bend and it feels weak.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 25, 2020)

Friggin' motorcycle at 3:30 am.


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Dec 25, 2020)

My boyfriend broke up with me on Thanksgiving and yesterday I found out through twitter that he's seeing someone else already. It really hurts.

Also he went to his family's house for Xmas (and has been going to see family and friends multiple times during lockdown) so I'm also just. So angry.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 26, 2020)

sad

just... sad
no motivation to do anything except sit in my own little world daydreaming


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 26, 2020)

sooo jelly at those who won heart/crescent wands lol. not that i ever won a raffle since that hot feather one so ehh yeah no hopes lol.

also my phone is broke which sucks bc i shouldn't really buy a new one now lol


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 26, 2020)

Spoiler: long nightmare, very big trigger warnings



I just woke up from a scary nightmare, and it’s like 5 am in the morning. It started out innocently, I was doing some kind of Latin dance that requires two people with some old classmates at my grandparent‘s house (and even with an old crush that I really fell hard for a few years ago. I apologized to him in my dream about being annoying back then and we just hugged it out. It was weird since I don’t really think about him much anymore). It was when I went upstairs at nighttime is when it turned downhill. In that same house, my favorite artist was staying there in his room, who I often listened to to cope with certain issues (his songs can be quite heavy in lyrics). We were just hanging out in his room when all of a sudden, a jealous and obsessive fan girl was holding a knife and trying to raise it to stab me when the artist I listen to prevented the attack and instead killed her. He was really shocked about it and I actually felt scared. I turned around in the room and looked through the window. There was the old building next to ours showed a bunch of posters plastered across the outside walls with Amazon packages being filled to the brim and were about ready to fall from the broken windows. The walls of the building were stained with blood and a man (who looked like Hisoka from Hunter x Hunter) was smiling weirdly and tried to break into my grandparent’s house. The artist I was with all of a sudden had skin which was turned white as literal paper, long and messy jet-black hair, red lips, and sullen but wild eyes, sort of like a yuurei ghost) told me to run. Apparently, the intruder was already under the house and trying to find a way in. I ran to wake up my sister and warned her to come with me and she quickly woke up and followed. Downstairs, my mom was at the front door, trying to get the piles and piles of Amazon packages delivered inside the house and I kept yelling stop and shut the door. I tried to tell my family someone is trying to do harm to us and is breaking in the house, and my dad asks, “who believes you”? and then I woke up.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2020)

^Whoa! That's some heavy stuff.


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> sooo jelly at those who won heart/crescent wands lol. not that i ever won a raffle since that hot feather one so ehh yeah no hopes lol.



god, me too lmao. while i’m incredibly happy for all of the winners, i’m honestly a bit disappointed that i didn’t win a crescent-moon wand >_<. maybe we’ll have another chance one day. :’)


----------



## deana (Dec 26, 2020)

I done made a mistake with the date/time on my Switch and so a villager moved in when I was supposed to continue my nook mile island hopping 

And I have to work today for Boxing Day which I am very not looking forward to. I should be getting ready right now but I came here to complain first lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 26, 2020)

deanapants said:


> I done made a mistake with the date/time on my Switch and so a villager moved in when I was supposed to continue my nook mile island hopping
> 
> And I have to work today for Boxing Day which I am very not looking forward to. I should be getting ready right now but I came here to complain first lol



Good luck with your Boxing Day shift! I hope you stay safe 

And I’m sorry about the villager move in!  hopefully they ping to leave soon so you can search for your dreamy


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 26, 2020)

Spoiler: please don't like/respond to this post if you can help it



one of my fish passed away today
his name was Marinara
he was the most beautiful white and red fish on this earth
he was so cranky and shy and absolutely hated people
but he was my little boy and im going to miss him so, so much
i never got to plant his tank like i wanted to and im so disappointed. i wanted to do that for him and i couldnt this year and im sorry.
he made it through christmas, and i suppose im alright with that. i got to tell him merry christmas, i guess.


----------



## Clock (Dec 26, 2020)

Spoiler: Personal 



I hate having periods so much, why does it have to ruin almost everything


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 26, 2020)

the cat clock my mom got me is having issues. we followed all the directions and the batteries in it are good, but it won't move no matter what we do. my grandpa's gonna look at it for me tomorrow, but we kept the box and everything so if we can't get it working my mom's gonna send it back and get another one.

I MISSED THE XMAS EVENT!!! i figured it would be on xmas day not the 24th so i didn't even bother getting on or checking and missed it D'x


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 26, 2020)

Me: I don't care about working the evening of New Year's Eve
Me, realizing I won't be able to really participate in the NYE event in NH: oh rats


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 26, 2020)

I really don’t want to work anymore. It’s so tiring.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2020)

I really want a rainbow feather


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 27, 2020)

Almost forget to get back to the pokemon raid event.


----------



## coldpotato (Dec 27, 2020)

I kind of wanted to start an instagram again to post my new photography for free (I hadn't opened instagram in a loong while), but just opening and viewing people's posts on the app for less than 5 minutes made me feel like garbage.


----------



## Neb (Dec 27, 2020)

I am such a lousy texter. If there isn’t an obvious way to continue the conversation I either ramble about myself or ask too many questions. At least I have the courage to text at all. I used to be afraid of doing it period. Now I’m just awkward.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 27, 2020)

i keep getting random waves of anger about how scotland unanimously voted to stay in the EU and yet we're being dragged out, it's so undemocratic - i don't care what anyone says. i pray for the day scotland becomes independent, i'm genuinely scared for my future children being brought up in country ruled by tory/labour


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 27, 2020)

I wish people who want to trade on this platform or others would actually respond.
The other day I kicked Ankha out when Francine visited my campsite and put up a giveaway thread. About half an hour later, I got an offer via PM by somebody who had a plot open. They went offline two minutes after they sent it. I replied in three minutes. They never checked back all they way until Ankha got voided, and they are still offline. I didn’t want to reopen the thread because then ghost lady would pop back on PM and say “Ok I’m available now” .... I’m just lucky it wasn’t a villager I was looking to sell - and I’m just a bit disappointed that she had to get voided (which is also a warning to everybody who’s played with me - don’t let your plots fill unless you want a heavily gifted Ankha with a royal crown and the catchphrase “plum”


----------



## Bcat (Dec 27, 2020)

I think my laptop may have just died. I can hear it spinning but it refuses to turn on or do anything.

I may have just lost a buttload of pictures, graphic design projects and my Minecraft save game. If I did, I guess it’s my fault for not backing it up to my external hard drive in a long time. 

I know it’s not her fault, but I can’t help blaming my mom. She was the last one to use it, and she was the one who turned it off.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2020)

my friend is still bugging me about the plushies coming in the mail soon, really wasn't planning on giving any of them up


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 27, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my friend is still bugging me about the plushies coming in the mail soon, really wasn't planning on giving any of them up


I think you should rip the bandaid and tell them. I’m sorry you’re dealing with this  your friend shouldn’t assume so much

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020

Now that I’m waiting to start my full time job I feel so anxious like I’m dreading the rest of my life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I think you should rip the bandaid and tell them. I’m sorry you’re dealing with this  your friend shouldn’t assume so much.


I think that's what I'll do. tbh the one she wants really isn't that hard to find on eBay so if she wants it I can help her find her own. I just hate that she's automatically assuming that I'll give it to her, I remember her asking me if I would and though I didn't blatantly say no (I shrugged and hoped to give them impression that I was really hesitant) I also didn't explicitly say yes. she really shouldn't assume things so easily. now I'm afraid of hurting her feelings when I have to say no.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 27, 2020)

update on my damaged anime figure: so pissed. it was over thirty days so the guy won’t accept refunds for the figure; he would take 15 dollars off the bill though and i can keep it. whoopee do. i get to keep a damaged product that wasn’t anything like shown in the picture and my mom gets 15 dollars off it. so pissed.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020



Moo_Nieu said:


> I think you should rip the bandaid and tell them. I’m sorry you’re dealing with this  your friend shouldn’t assume so much
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020
> 
> Now that I’m waiting to start my full time job I feel so anxious like I’m dreading the rest of my life



 good luck, friend! /hugs. i’m here if you need to vent.


----------



## Dim (Dec 27, 2020)

Finally got a 3 day weekend and spent it all doing absolutely nothing x.x


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 27, 2020)

My Christmas light will disappear soon. I didn’t realize that when I bought them.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 27, 2020)

l will never get a mom's plush.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2020)

All the negative assumptions that plague my mind!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 27, 2020)

Family makes me depressed.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 27, 2020)

Jurisdiction stalling works.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 27, 2020)

I feel ****ty. I'm so tired of my family. ****ing *******s.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 28, 2020)

I don't think I like myself.


----------



## xara (Dec 28, 2020)

Spoiler: emetophobia warning



so. i’m emetophobic which basically means i’m terrified of anything that has to do with throwing up whether it’s me throwing up, someone else doing it, even just the mention of it, etc. my mother’s health issues has led to her throwing up/dry heaving quite a bit these days which obviously, i am not thrilled about but i’m doing my best to cope. however, just found out that when this happens, if what comes up is clear, she leaves it in the ****ing trash can in the bathroom. she just. leaves it there. she says it’s fine because it’s clear and you can’t see it but iTS THERE???? maybe it is fine but oh my god my skin is crawling. it doesn’t matter that i can’t see it, now that i know it’s there, i literally ?????


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't think I like myself.


"Be good to yourself because everyone else in the world is probably out to get you.”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2020)

so much for being able to sleep well


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 28, 2020)

Feeling really rough today physically. Kinda frustrated bc was planning my weekly outing but I can barely leave bed without nausea/pain. Just gonna hide in bed and hope the pain passes and try to distract myself I guess ;-;


----------



## Chris (Dec 28, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Feeling really rough today physically. Kinda frustrated bc was planning my weekly outing but I can barely leave bed without nausea/pain. Just gonna hide in bed and hope the pain passes and try to distract myself I guess ;-;


Hope you're feeling better by now @ReeBear!


I ordered dinner and they forgot the main. Just sent me the sides.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hope you're feeling better by now @ReeBear!
> 
> 
> I ordered dinner and they forgot the main. Just sent me the sides.


Still in bed but drawing distracted me for a fair few hours


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2020)

I need to work on my drawing for the secret santa art exchange but I've miraculously misplaced my tablet so now I can't work on it


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2020)

Using a gift card I got for Christmas at a restaurant and there’s a ****ing hair in my food.

In the middle of a pandemic. ****


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2020)

guess I ****ed up.....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2020)

so I eventually found my tablet but now my problem is that 1. I'm really tired nd would honestly like to go to bed (the one night I'm tired by 8pm) and 2. my tablet is almost dead and it says it'll take roughly 13 hours until fully charged.

my stress will be through the roof until i get this damn drawing done lol


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 28, 2020)

redacted


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 29, 2020)

Uggghh my throat is so sore. I hope this cold doesn't last too long


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 29, 2020)

Pretty sure I got a sore throat from either one of sisters that have been sick with one. It's not too bad but I hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## oak (Dec 29, 2020)

Me rambling about my doctor, I put it in a spoiler just incase someone's not into reading that stuff.


Spoiler



Well I finally talked to my ear doctor today and I booked an appointment in February for a small procedure to get a tube placed inside my ear. It's a very small tube but it will help with my chronically infected ears to properly drain. The tube stays for about a year and falls out on it's own. This will be like my 6th pair of tubes so I'm used it by now but because of covid my boyfriend can't be there to hold my hand lol. For children they put them under sedation cause they cut into your ear from the inside but since I'm 27 they make me sit in a chair awake with no freezing lmao. The freezing wouldn't do anything anyways apparently but it turns like hell when they pour some alcohol in your ear and it pops a million times. And you can hear every little sound & cut they make in your own head   plus since my ears are always a little infected it hurts to have them sucked out & cleaned and my doctor thinks I'm a baby lmao. I mean I am but don't tell me that


----------



## hestu (Dec 29, 2020)

Getting so upset with people not following through. Also just feeling really depressed in general. There's nothing really to look forward to anymore. Idk.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

hestu said:


> Getting so upset with people not following through. Also just feeling really depressed in general. There's nothing really to look forward to anymore. Idk.


please let me know if u wanna pm/talk friendo. Hope things get better for you soon ;-;


----------



## xara (Dec 29, 2020)

oak said:


> Me rambling about my doctor, I put it in a spoiler just incase someone's not into reading that stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i- they’re literally cutting into your ear, why would they not at the very least freeze the area?? you’re not a baby for not wanting to go through that and if your doctor genuinely thinks that + has even voiced it, maybe it’s time for a new doctor.


----------



## oak (Dec 29, 2020)

xara said:


> i- they’re literally cutting into your ear, why would they not at the very least freeze the area?? you’re not a baby for not wanting to go through that and if your doctor genuinely thinks that + has even voiced it, maybe it’s time for a new doctor.


I've been googling it and apparently this is common practice. It sounds worse then it is and it's considered a simple procedure but it doesn't feel that way sitting in the doctor's chair lmao. I just hate the ear doctor. Most places offer freezing though so imma insist on that this time


----------



## xara (Dec 29, 2020)

oak said:


> I've been googling it and apparently this is common practice. It sounds worse then it is and it's considered a simple procedure but it doesn't feel that way sitting in the doctor's chair lmao. I just hate the ear doctor. Most places offer freezing though so imma insist on that this time



hhng yeah, maybe i’m the one being dramatic . but still, even if it’s a common procedure, it sounds like a painful one, especially since your ears are infected so i hope that they’ll at least give you freezing this time. :’)


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 29, 2020)

I complained about them before but can my wisdom teeth just not come in right now, please  I don’t know if they’re going to fit in my mouth and I don’t want to/can’t afford to go to the dentist for them to see if they’ll fit and I _really _can’t afford for them to be removed


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 29, 2020)

I wish I had more energy to do stuff. I wish I had more hobbies. I feel so lazy and useless.


----------



## oak (Dec 29, 2020)

xara said:


> hhng yeah, maybe i’m the one being dramatic . but still, even if it’s a common procedure, it sounds like a painful one, especially since your ears are infected so i hope that they’ll at least give you freezing this time. :’)


Don't worry you weren't being dramatic, the whole thing does sound scary when I try to explain it!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 29, 2020)

my 3ds hasn't been recognizing my games lately and the home screen just froze and wouldn't come back on a little bit ago (it's working now)...

pls 3ds last me a little while longer i wanna use my xmas money on other stuff <:c i'll start saving up for a new one now tho since i assume they're gonna go up in price with nintendo no longer manufacturing them


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2020)

Do people really find Seth Rogan attractive?


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 29, 2020)

My acne has decided to start being very itchy but I shouldn't scratch it cause the skin is already broken there (bleeding & peeling).

But it iiiiitches.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 29, 2020)

idk which new 3ds xl console to get....my 4 options are all beautiful


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 29, 2020)

Lonely and sad


----------



## Toska (Dec 29, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> Lonely and sad



Hey! I know we've never spoke before, but I'm always here to talk if you need somebody to talk to!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2020)

hestu said:


> Getting so upset with people not following through. Also just feeling really depressed in general. There's nothing really to look forward to anymore. Idk.


I feel really bad about your deals not following through for you. it really sucks when someone leaves you hanging and then just rejects you (@mods not referring to anyone specifically, it's happened many times before). I wish I had a pinwheel I could give to you. 


anyways, idk why  waited so long to work on this art project, it's almost midnight and I would love to go to bed cause I'm really tired but I have to finish this


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2020)

Things outside of my control.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 30, 2020)

I want to come out to my family but i'm terrified because I know they are transphobic and homophobic.

But I don't think one of my siblings is homophobic/transphobic- but i'm  hesitant and I could be wrong.


----------



## Neb (Dec 30, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> Lonely and sad


Same and mood


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2020)

TNT ruining neopets with a baby app game layout and I just can't... there's nothing positive about ruining a perfectly fine layout and being lazy about the new one 

also i need to grocery shop but rain is pouring down, yeehaw.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I want to come out to my family but i'm terrified because I know they are transphobic and homophobic.
> 
> But I don't think one of my siblings is homophobic/transphobic- but i'm  hesitant and I could be wrong.



Safety first. If you're in a situation where coming out may put you in a risky situation then I recommend waiting.
If you know your parents and family in general are transphobic and homophobic and you still rely on them for general living needs (housing, food) then definitely wait it out. I know this may be a bummer to hear but it's very important to keep in mind especially since we are in the middle of a pandemic right now and getting kicked out of your house or locked in to a dangerous environment is the last thing you need.​


----------



## Seastar (Dec 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> TNT ruining neopets with a baby app game layout and I just can't... there's nothing positive about ruining a perfectly fine layout and being lazy about the new one
> 
> also i need to grocery shop but rain is pouring down, yeehaw.


I only went back there for the Advent Calendar and I ended up having to bookmark the quickstock page because the unfinished new layout made it much harder for me to get to it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I only went back there for the Advent Calendar and I ended up having to bookmark the quickstock page because the unfinished new layout made it much harder for me to get to it.


yeah i'll do that too and someone made a page with all dailies for when it really breaks with old layout ugh..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2020)

I lowkey want a 80s-esque loose wave perm but they're really expensive and idk when I'll be able to afford it


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 30, 2020)

The new episode of True Beauty (a K-drama) is not going on air this week because of new years


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2020)

i woke up with the worst period cramps ever, it seriously felt like my back & stomach were being stabbed :/ and my thighs also get really achy too so i woke up to that as well  i took 2 painkillers and the pain has mostly gone away! still there, but mostly gone


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2020)

why am I depressed again? why is my mind so stupid?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 30, 2020)

The cute jumper I ordered a few days ago came today but I haven't even opened the package yet bc I'm scared it won't fit/live up to expectations and ALSO because I have a really weird habit of not opening things I'm looking forward to in order to prolong the anticipation as much as possible


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2020)

Getting laid off from work is really starting to sink in.

I'm not going to be working anymore because my workplace is going out of business/closing, they can't afford to keep up with the bills and such. Which is understandable, who wants to buy ice-cream (especially overpriced), in winter AND during COVID? We're not making enough in sales and it's just... really saddening. I loved the people I worked with and I just didn't want to to end so soon. I needed a new job regardless because since I moved in with my father, my workplace just became farther away, location wise. It's not worth driving 25 minutes out there to get paid pretty much nothing (I don't even make minimum wage LOL) :^/

but... I still love my job, my last day is the 3rd, and then we close on the 6th... It's starting to sink in that I will never work there again... maybe if they open in the summer? But they had so many big goals, they wanted to do a food-truck and go to events and such... it's a shame it came to this. I'll find a new job, but it's just sad that I have to leave this one behind... :^(


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 30, 2020)

im sad about spellbreak

my girlfriend plays it and has fun!!! however the game is just getting more and more sweaty (aka its filled more with pros than new players) and so within a few months she went from being able to make good progress to now getting sniped a few seconds into a match. she still goes at it and tries to keep playing because she really likes the game but at this point if they dont introduce matchmaking with levels similar to you i think the game might sink. they arent even getting the same numbers as before, now lobbies usually take her waiting for 3-5 minutes


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2020)

my bf’s family (including him) has covid, except his dad  i really hope they get better soon


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 30, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> I complained about them before but can my wisdom teeth just not come in right now, please  I don’t know if they’re going to fit in my mouth and I don’t want too/can’t afford to go to the dentist for them to see if they’ll fit and I _really _can’t afford for them to be removed


i really feel for you. ive thankfully been able to get all mine out (though through medicade) but before that it was years of pain and then rotting without me being able to do ANYTHING. just years of numbing


Foreverfox said:


> I want to preface by saying this is not directed to anyone specifically (though if it strikes a chord with you, maybe you're guilty of doing it, maybe not, I dont know). I don't really ever rant, I try not to be negative, but this has got me pretty bad. I hate being ghosted. Like, what is so hard about replying. People ask for offers on stuff, i MAKE OFFERS, AS THEY ASKED, and then can't even get a reply. Like at least say, oh sorry, thats not quite what I'm looking for, or, thanks but I'm not interested. I just find it so rude, *especially* if someone is asking for offers not to reply to the ones they get.
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant. It is just frustrating.



i know this is 10 days old but i realllly feel this.

my old set of friends would just ditch me every summer break, never respond to my texts or messages, would be active on social media, hanging out with each other, and then when the school year started up all of a sudden they would be like "heyyyy hows my bestie?!" and i would just be like "got yelled at/abused all summer, none of you ever answered me, did nothing, the usual" and they would just be fine with that??? rinse and repeat every summer break through high school (i wish i had left sooner before they completely broke me and threw me in the trash)

and then theyd end up telling me "why dont you ever reach out first??? why cant you care enough to ask ME how I am??" first they never asked me how i was, and i always wanted to make sure they were okay. and then second, i didnt reach out by then because it never. worked.

also i hate it on nookazon too, people will be on, i answer right away, and then there they go. and theyre the ones with "if you dont answer in 10 minutes i will deny the offer!"


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 30, 2020)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i really feel for you. ive thankfully been able to get all mine out (though through medicade) but before that it was years of pain and then rotting without me being able to do ANYTHING. just years of numbing



I’m so nervous about it! Of course they couldn’t have come in _last_ year when I was working and had dental benefits. They had to wait until I was unemployed and it’s a pandemic  I’m terrified of dental work at the best of times but needing to get teeth removed?? Makes me nauseous to think about tbh. My sister had to get hers removed because they were impacted so I’m nervous about mine doing the same thing


----------



## sigh (Dec 30, 2020)

nookazon seller's prices. liiiiike i offer multiple wishlist items, but someone else offers at least 50 nook mile tickets and then my offer gets denied because it's "too low"


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 30, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> I complained about them before but can my wisdom teeth just not come in right now, please  I don’t know if they’re going to fit in my mouth and I don’t want too/can’t afford to go to the dentist for them to see if they’ll fit and I _really _can’t afford for them to be removed



I can relate, and I’ve noticed the pain getting worse. Top right has now come through and top left is now killing me. Earlier this year, the pain was so bad I just had to get it checked out as I thought it was a rotting tooth, turned out to be a wisdom tooth growing through. She asked if it hurt when she applied pressure to the gum where the wisdom tooth was and I died inside it was that painful! I just know I’m gonna have to have one out, no clue when. I’m petrified of what it’s gonna do to my bank account.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 30, 2020)

sigh said:


> nookazon seller's prices. liiiiike i offer multiple wishlist items, but someone else offers at least 50 nook mile tickets and then my offer gets denied because it's "too low"



i offered a mil bells PLUS wishlist items for each of the christmas diys i missed and kept getting denied "offer too low!!!" thank goodness for this forum i got them easily


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 30, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> I can relate, and I’ve noticed the pain getting worse. Top right has now come through and top left is now killing me. Earlier this year, the pain was so bad I just had to get it checked out as I thought it was a rotting tooth, turned out to be a wisdom tooth growing through. She asked if it hurt when she applied pressure to the gum where the wisdom tooth was and I died inside it was that painful! I just know I’m gonna have to have one out, no clue when. I’m petrified of what it’s gonna do to my bank account.



Oh my goodness oh no! I’m sorry yours are coming in and are painful too!  My top right is in now and it seems to fit just fine but the bottom left one I’m more nervous about  and I’m fairly certain I have all four set to come in it’s horrible


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 30, 2020)

Having hiccups and usually everything l try to get rid of them never works. Plus everytime l have a strong hiccup, l'm always about to throw up. Oh plz go away, just let me sit in peace without making a sound. I should've never ate that hamburger


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 30, 2020)

Two of my mangas were damaged and each time i brought it up to my mom she gave me an attitude; the second time she said i could return it if i did it.

i go and do it and she gets angry at me because they didn’t send her the email with the label and said i hit something wrong or clicked on something. #%^*. i was not mad but now i am because she gave me this attitude and yelled at me for something i did not do.

She should’ve done it herself then when i asked about it instead of have me do it then.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2020

We both apologized and things are better. Still am aggravated but i didn’t take my medicine yet for my anxiety ><.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 30, 2020)

I just wasted an hour of my life on a job interview where they didn’t actually have a job for me. They basically just wanted to sell me ****. Plus I feel really insecure because I kept stumbling over my words like I always do.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Personal



Sometime I get PMS really bad and that sometimes is right now. I had to sleep in a bra last night because my boobs hurt so bad. I feel disgusting right now and I just want to curl in a ball and cry. I’m also really tired from staying up too late and my sleep schedule is really messed up, but that’s my fault so I feel like I shouldn’t get to complain about that. I just want to be alone right now and cry until this is over.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I lowkey want a 80s-esque loose wave perm but they're really expensive and idk when I'll be able to afford it


Like the Bangles with Walk Like an Egyptian?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Like the Bangles with Walk Like an Egyptian?


exactly like that, just with slightly less Aqua Net


----------



## Mary (Dec 30, 2020)

I had 4 doctors appointments in the span of two days (all just normal check-up things, but still) and I'm beat. Hopefully tomorrow will be a relaxing day with no one invading my personal space, haha.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> exactly like that, just with slightly less Aqua Net


They wore it well.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2020

Seriously?


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 30, 2020)

lately i've been missing my dog so much, i grew up with her and we had to put her down 2 years ago because she was really old, like 12-13 years old
my mind tends to delay a bit so i guess i'm only just properly realising she's gone 
it doesn't help i have a new dog in the house who is super annoying and loud, my first dog was perfect so not having her around is really bothering me and it feels weird 

also nookazon prices, but if i start complaining about that, i'll go on forever


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2020)

argued over the dumbest things ever today with my besties < 3 so now im just mentally exhausted even tho the arguing was brief, and i just wanna go to sleep and say goodbye to 2020 for good tomorrow night


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2020)

today is the worst my cramps have ever been. i’ve taken 4 painkillers so far today and i can still feel pain in my lower back and inner thighs. they’ve never been this bad, and also my legs are sore and idk why??? my body just feels so weak and i haven’t felt like doing anything. just lying around on the floor because it’s the most comfortable for me rn :/


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 30, 2020)

Half of body is super sore and I feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Half of body is super sore and I feel very uncomfortable.


You're a Disney fan, do you remember a show called So Weird?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You're a Disney fan, do you remember a show called So Weird?


I don't think it was on during my time when I was watching Disney Channel on live TV, so no, I don't, sorry.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 31, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I don't think it was on during my time when I was watching Disney Channel on live TV, so no, I don't, sorry.


It's a mystery as to why the lead was replaced. Assumptions can be made about her singing ability vs her replacement's.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2020)

love it when I upload art to share w friends and no one says a thing, but then later someone else uploads their art and it gets like 15 likes and a whole bunch of comments and love and praise.


makes me feel swell ಥ_ಥ


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 31, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> love it when I upload art to share w friends and no one says a thing, but then later someone else uploads their art and it gets like 15 likes and a whole bunch of comments and love and praise.
> 
> 
> makes me feel swell ಥ_ಥ


You're an artist?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2020)

Living in a world I don't understand.


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2020)

syub said:


> today is the worst my cramps have ever been. i’ve taken 4 painkillers so far today and i can still feel pain in my lower back and inner thighs. they’ve never been this bad, and also my legs are sore and idk why??? my body just feels so weak and i haven’t felt like doing anything. just lying around on the floor because it’s the most comfortable for me rn :/


If you're still struggling try heat, whether that's positioning a hot water bottle or heat pack on the most painful area or taking a hot bath. It'll relax the muscles and widen the blood vessels to help alleviate pain.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 31, 2020)

I feel like my friends are so disinterested in hanging out together nowadays. It's been...me (??) who has initiated the conversation for almost all times to catch up. I've literally never been that person in my life lol, there's always been a more socially active person to say they want to catch up. My friends and I also used to complain about another person who used to be overly needy about wanting to catch up, and I don't want to annoy them by becoming like them.

I've never really been bothered about being by myself, but recently I feel like my friends are going to move on without me. Part of that being that they will be in romantic relationships, and I will not. They're not going to have time for me. While I'm not bothered about having little to no social life, I feel like it's at least healthy to have some sort of social interaction lol. And I feel like I might not even have that in the future...


----------



## Neb (Dec 31, 2020)

I used to have feelings for someone who liked me back. We ended up not starting a relationship because she didn’t feel ready yet. As the months went by my feelings dwindled and I started having unrequited crushes on other people. She still acts affectionately around me and I don’t know how to act around her. I like our friendship, but I can’t force myself to bring my feelings back. It’s just not healthy.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 31, 2020)

I am _exhausted _oh my goodness. I’ve been sleeping terribly lately and it’s so strange? I’m generally pretty good for falling asleep at a decent time and sleeping okay. The pandemic and stress with that has definitely messed with my sleep though. Sometimes I’ll go for weeks where I’ll wake up at like 3 am and just be ... up. It’ll take me two or three hours to fall back asleep.

Last night I had terrible dreams and I just feel so unrested which is a bummer because I also had bad dreams the night before  I’ve been having odd/sort of stressful dreams lately but last nights was actually bad and I am so tired  

Sorry for whining though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2020)

less than a week and those plushies should be coming, I don't want to wait any longer thooo


----------



## Dim (Dec 31, 2020)

nvm just... really annoyed rn


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 31, 2020)

New Years get-together got cancelled because our area got put back into strict lockdown, so I made all that curry for nothing   Not too upset about it since there are still 3 of us who can eat it, but it's still annoying


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2020)

honestly wondering at this point how I even managed to win a staff fave during the 2017 fair, I literally never win anything 

not that I care but like why do I even try?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020

my self esteem is non-existent lol

I'm still forever grateful for the stuff gifted to me by friends (like my pink feather and kaleidoclover) but it'd be cool if I could actually win something from a raffle/giveaway.


----------



## xara (Dec 31, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> honestly wondering at this point how I even managed to win a staff fave during the 2017 fair, I literally never win anything
> 
> not that I care but like why do I even try?
> 
> ...



i’m with you - i’ve been a member here since 2015 and have never managed to win anything lmao. i’m putting off responding to the closing ceremony thread as even though i _am_ happy for the winners and am happy to of been able to snag a fireworks collectible, i’m still feeling a bit like a sore loser atm.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 31, 2020)

so i ordered some new beanie babies off of ty's website and i got one of the attic treasures ones, only for it to arrive and i hate it??? the eyes are so small, the body is so lanky compared to the tiny legs....im just real disappointed

on the bright side my niece will love him so we are dropping him off at my sisters door as a new years present


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2020)

honestly wish I could just find a fresh feather and be done, so tired of collectible hunting 

I don't want to ask anyone cause I don't want to be rude/pushy/intrusive but UGH someone please sell me a fresh/rad feather and put me out of my misery


----------



## Ginkgo (Dec 31, 2020)

Spoiler



(C-)PTSD and fireworks are a no no, even if you're not a war vet and have no trauma associated with noises like that. It's always right outside my door and it hurts everytime one goes off. My whole body contracts and I'm shaking. I can't even look outside, I don't remember when's the last time I've actually seen a firework.

Doesn't help that New Year's is the time my MDD hits its low. I've been feeling like death the past few days and I know it's going to get worse the coming two weeks or so. **** a new year. I've progressed past the need for a new year.


----------



## Dim (Dec 31, 2020)

Brother damages our car again and now my entire family is arguing like a bunch children. Lovely end to my 2020


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 31, 2020)

ok so i just needed to let out some anger

i actually hate fireworks, they should only be set off by someone who knows how to use them and at a suitable place
NOT by my neighbors right outside my house!

every year, my mum likes to open the front door and garden door, it's like her way of letting the new year in and old year out
but this year, the second my mum opened the front door (whilst holding my easily frightened dog) my neighbors started setting off loads of crazy fireworks right outside 
obviously that caused my dog to run away and she was proper shaking for a while

i understand my neighbors are excited about the new year and stuff but that was so annoying, they didn't even warn anybody and i couldn't properly celebrate the new year countdown because i was trying to calm down my dog 
guess 2020 just had to end terribly, idk what i was expecting tbh 

on a more positive note, i played some games with my parents and my brother
i also had loads of visitors on acnh and i got to go to other peoples islands for the hat trades, i love helping others out with getting things they want in their game so at least the day wasn't all bad ☆
happy new year everyone


----------



## Soigne (Dec 31, 2020)

i do not think i can do it much more


----------



## meo (Dec 31, 2020)

Spending New Year’s Eve in the ER lol...since I wisely chopped into my fingers while cooking...and it decided to keep pouring blood three hours later...
 just hoping they can stitch it and let me go home fast.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 1, 2021)

i'm having a god complex moment because someone triggered me. 2021 is looking GREAT so far


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 1, 2021)

Idgaf anymore.

I just had another one of these daydreams. Imagined myself in an airport station, being extremely melancholy- noticing a father or a older brother encouraging this little girl who said she wanted to be an astronaut. I walked up to the guy and just said that you should keep encouraging her, because she's gonna need that kind of encouragement in her life. I walked away afterwards with tears running down my face. I think in the dream I was planning to end it all. ****. These kinds of vivid dreams happen whenever I'm emotionally upset sometimes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2021)

so yesterday I told my mom I've got mad props to whoever said that the virus would just magically disappear by the end of the election in November (including both of my damn parents), cause guess what? it didn't magically go away??

and she's like "oh that was just satire, but it really will go away in January."


like bruh she got me dead asf


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2021)

I know I should be thankful to even have a job but day after day my store is pissing me off more and more. Nobody ever helps me. All my coworkers and supervisors ever seem to do is **** around. They don't deserve jobs!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2021)

feeling really tired and drained today, just like any other day


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2021)

It bother me MGA charges you 40$ for kia hart because she is a "special edition doll" Right now 3 of my targets have her in stock and l'm stalling if l want her or not.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 1, 2021)

i'm off work until i get my test results back in a day or two and it's made me realize just how much i hate my job. applying to other places as we speak.

also does anyone else just get random bursts of nostalgia? came across a gaming playlist from ten years ago that i watched when it was releasing. makes me remember how life was at the time i was watching, too. guess i'm gonna spend the next few days binge watching that and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Neb (Jan 1, 2021)

One of my moms let me drink a can of wine for New Years and I'm so drunk. It's like a mix of swiveling in a desk chair and being on too many antidepressants. I can't believe some people actually drive like this. I can barely even keep my head up.


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2021)

Year just started and everyone in my house is suddenly getting very sick :[


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 2, 2021)

Kane said:


> Year just started and everyone in my house is suddenly getting very sick :[


flu season 
days are getting drier and more colder depending where you live


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 2, 2021)

Kane said:


> Year just started and everyone in my house is suddenly getting very sick :[


If you ever get a cold, just stand in the corner for a bit. They're usually about 90 degrees.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm still forever grateful for the stuff gifted to me by friends (like my pink feather and kaleidoclover) but it'd be cool if I could actually win something from a raffle/giveaway.


this, only animated i have is green pinwheel and it was from actually winning a trivia not because someone liked it xD

i did win a hot feather from some fair raffle but yeahhhhh staff  favourites need to be worked on lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2021)

it really sucks that, at least for me, the feeling of true happiness and freedom is locked behind like a "paywall" and because I get no stimulus, no tax refund, and I barely even get paid (my dad hasn't given me money for cleaning so I'm still broke yeet) I can't do anything i want to do. I'm just stuck here all the time.

May _literally_ cannot come fast enough.


----------



## oak (Jan 2, 2021)

Why are my rabbits mortal enemies? Who knew adorable fluffy creatures like bunnies could fight so violently. My girl Anastasia frigging hates my boy Theodore and wants to beat the crap outta him when she sees him but she weighs 12lbs and he ways 4lbs so I can't even give them any more oppurtunities to bond. I worry my bunny Theodore is lonely and then I feel like a bad rabbit owner.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2021)

Something is ****ing wrong with my family. Glad I'm leaving in a little over a week.


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2021)

Accidentally cut the majority of my fingers and one of my thumbs earlier today. It didn't seem too bad at the time but now the skin keeps reopening and the stinging sensation is akin to papercuts.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2021)

Just had an argument with my mom. I cussed her out, shoved the kitchen table, and for the finishing touch, I blew almost all of the candles out that were on it. I called up a friend and asked if I could stay over for a while. Cried a bit after I ended the call. But I'm not giving up.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Accidentally cut the majority of my fingers and one of my thumbs earlier today. It didn't seem too bad at the time but now the skin keeps reopening and the stinging sensation is akin to papercuts.


Why?


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 2, 2021)

This was this morning but I didn't have time to type it out cause I was going to work.

So for context, I can't drive yet, I don't have insurance on my car. So my parents drive me to work. Also, while I can see how this is partially my fault, there's still fault on my parent. 
I work Tuesday-Saturday (unless stuff like holidays comes up) and today, Saturday, just like EVERY SATURDAY FOR THE PAST 3 MONTHS, I have to be at work by 7, not my normal time, 8. One parent left for their work, the other is at home. I wake up, eat breakfast, get changed into my work clothes, ya know do all my before work stuff. During all this time my other parent hasn't woken up yet, usually they're awake by now. I figured they wanted to sleep in more so I wait till like 6:45 before I decide that I have to go wake them up and tell them 'hey I have work today and I have to be there early.
They get mad at me for waiting for so long to wake them up and get in a pissy mood. Like, okay that part can be blamed on me. BUT it is still majority their fault.
First of all why is their alarm not set for the right time? They set an alarm, I don't normally wake them up.
Second of all I've been doing this for 3 MONTHS NOW. They KNOW I work on Saturdays, and earlier. Why do they keep forgetting this stuff?
THIRD of all, their alarm should have already BEEN set for 6am or ig 6:30 whenever they wake up. WHY was it set for later on a SATURDAY? For their alarm to go off at the time it did today means they put it like that, at the wrong time. Why did they change it?

I'm just mostly mad at them for getting mad at me and taking it out on me, like so sorry THEY keep forgetting this stuff. I didn't even say all that to them, I just kept my mouth shut mostly, which I prob shouldn't have. Also made me realize I keep my mouth shut for alot of things, because there really is no arguing with my parents, esp the one today. Any time that not only myself but also my sister say somethin against them or prove them wrong, they just wanna shut down the entire discussion or leave the room in a pissy mood. Like sorry your kids called you out on your incorrect-ness or bad view. The one acts like arguing with them is a personal attack, like when both my sister and I say 'no you're wrong on that' and try to CALMLY have a discussion with them on the reason why its wrong, they act like we're ganging up on them.

Ooh the things I could say to them if only I didn't keep my mouth shut and of only they wouldn't be rude about it, acting like even when we talk to them we're giving them attitude. And God FORBID we give our parents 'attitude'


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2021)

I've been having really bad nightmares again lately.


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 2, 2021)

Spoiler



Sometimes I do feel like I'm a really annoying person in general and that my presence makes ppl uncomfortable because of that reason, idk. Sometimes I just don't know when to shut up .-.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 2, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do feel like I'm a really annoying person in general and that my presence makes ppl uncomfortable because of that reason, idk. Sometimes I just don't know when to shut up .-.


You don't come across like that to me.


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2021)

i got so many offers declined on nookazon bc everyone wants super high offers or specific items ;; ive been hunting for the cherry blossom petal-pile diy for an hour now


----------



## Neb (Jan 3, 2021)

Every single neighbor I’ve had in the last few years has complained about noise behind my back. They say I talk too loudly and play my music at obnoxious volumes, but my headphones rarely go above 30%. I talk so quietly that the people I live with can’t hear me. The only reason I know this is because I can hear them yell about it to their roommates. I know my open-ear headphones can leak a little sound, but it’s barely noticeable. If you have a problem with me say it to my face. As terrible as my high school bullies were, at least they were upfront about it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I've put on 1 kg over the Christmas period  yikes I really need to start watching what I'm eating much more carefully.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jan 3, 2021)

Spoiler: pet death



My cat passed away this evening. We had him for 20 years and he was very precious to me, I'm really torn up. Knowing I'm never going to see him again is really hard.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2021)

Neopets with its new zoomer baby app layout. Stop forcing it on desktops it's ****ing useless.

Also I swear I'll never get a non-trivia staff fave ever lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2021)

wish I could go skating but my legs are still sore 

also my dad still hasn't given me my pay for cleaning even though he got paid like 3 days ago so that's fun


----------



## xara (Jan 3, 2021)

Pop-tart said:


> Spoiler: pet death
> 
> 
> 
> My cat passed away this evening. We had him for 20 years and he was very precious to me, I'm really torn up. Knowing I'm never going to see him again is really hard.



i’m so sorry. </3


----------



## allainah (Jan 3, 2021)

Logged on to twitter to see one of those crosswords; saying "first 3 words you see will predict your 2021!" 
First word I see is fat.... Like why is that even included in there.... some of us have ED. Thanks for ruining my day twt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2021)

Gonna talk to this guy tomorrow about a possible short-term/sub job at this library archive thing tomorrow and I'm a bit nervous... I shouldn't be cause that place looks super cool but then you need to fiddle with unemployment stuff if I would actually have a chance on it.. Mrreeow.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2021)

Transitioning to an adult is tough, man. Can't get myself to not feel anxious or a bit down as I try to do things I've never done before.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 3, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Transitioning to an adult is tough, man. Can't get myself to not feel anxious or a bit down as I try to do things I've never done before.


haha doesn't really get too much easier! i've been comfortably sitting at an adult status for years and i get nervous when there are more people at the store than i anticipated, aka what i just experienced and why i am here.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2021)

Soigne said:


> haha doesn't really get too much easier! i've been comfortably sitting at an adult status for years and i get nervous when there are more people at the store than i anticipated, aka what i just experienced and why i am here.



Thanks for the pep talk LOL 

Well, at least it isn't just me experiencing this. Also I hope you are doing alright <3 I know I would get pretty nervous as well in that kind of situation. :3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 3, 2021)

The glossy finish on my old new 3dxl is peeling again.



Neb said:


> Every single neighbor I’ve had in the last few years has complained about noise behind my back. They say I talk too loudly and play my music at obnoxious volumes, but my headphones rarely go above 30%. I talk so quietly that the people I live with can’t hear me. The only reason I know this is because I can hear them yell about it to their roommates. I know my open-ear headphones can leak a little sound, but it’s barely noticeable. If you have a problem with me say it to my face. As terrible as my high school bullies were, at least they were upfront about it.


I think the hall neighbor complained about the smell after letting her dog crap in the entry way, and leaving it there for a few days. I can sympathize.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 3, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Thanks for the pep talk LOL
> 
> Well, at least it isn't just me experiencing this. Also I hope you are doing alright <3 I know I would get pretty nervous as well in that kind of situation. :3


LOL that was kinda negative.. i just meant don’t expect things to magically get easier with age!! they will the more you get used to things


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 3, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Transitioning to an adult is tough, man. Can't get myself to not feel anxious or a bit down as I try to do things I've never done before.


I agree with Soigne with what they said about things get easier the more you do it. But I totally relate to doing things I've never done before; I've been an "adult" for a few years now and I still get incredibly anxious over the smallest things (like making appointments over the phone LOL). And there's still a lot of "adult" things I haven't done myself lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 3, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I agree with Soigne with what they said about things get easier the more you do it. But I totally relate to doing things I've never done before; I've been an "adult" for a few years now and I still get incredibly anxious over the smallest things (like making appointments over the phone LOL). And there's still a lot of "adult" things I haven't done myself lol.


We also have more apathy due to the amount of bs we've been through.


----------



## Mick (Jan 4, 2021)

My work laptop just updated and I am once again upset at the design trend of making everything as simplistic as possible. What's wrong with curves, shadows, and colours? Are things not allowed to look pretty anymore? 

I mean look at this icon for an email that I have saved on my desktop. This looks like a placeholder that would have taken me 30 seconds to make. Are you kidding me? Design is dead.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2021)

I need to get something off of my chest. Sorry if this comes off as selfishness. Moderators, feel free to remove this if you like.

A couple months back, I made a reddit account primarily to join two small subreddits that are pretty niche. Since an Animal Crossing subreddit also exists, I thought I decided to check it out. Some people make posts of their original art and they're pretty decent with hundreds or even thousands of upvotes. As for myself, I draw from time to time with the reason being that I simply want to and see what I imagined from my head. My skills are not at a professional level, but I'd say they're fine. 

So I went ahead and posted a piece of art to share my passion for Animal Crossing. It barely got any traction. It didn't even get 10 upvotes. At first, I thought it's because so many new posts are being made in a short time frame that pushes my post down which I understand. I made another piece of art a few weeks later and decided to post again in the Animal Crossing subreddit. It did better... Slightly. Actually, I'm already happy that I got at least 15 upvotes in nearly a day. Perhaps those people genuinely like it for what it is and I'm fine with it. What grinds my gears though is how someone also posts original art and gains hundreds of upvotes within a similar time frame and situation like me. I don't understand and I'm genuinely asking why this is the case. Is it because of my lack of online presence? Do people just shrug it off? Not enough exposure? Not their cup of tea? Am I just not good enough?

I'm also noticing a pattern when someone states it's their first time trying or posted it for their friend who doesn't have a platform will magically get a lot of upvotes in a short time. Now I'm not downplaying those people who are in those situations. In fact, I'm glad they're getting some appreciation to move forward. Me? I'm just getting crushed over here. A comment I got wasn't even a compliment and is more of how they have the same villagers on their island. 

I know I shouldn't worry about the numbers at all and not expect so much when you're new, but putting a lot of time into something and not getting some appreciation dampens my spirits. I already had to take numerous deep breaths to suck it up. Oh well, I'll keep moving forward to improve myself and achieve my dreams.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2021)

Mick said:


> My work laptop just updated and I am once again upset at the design trend of making everything as simplistic as possible. What's wrong with curves, shadows, and colours? Are things not allowed to look pretty anymore?
> 
> I mean look at this icon for an email that I have saved on my desktop. This looks like a placeholder that would have taken me 30 seconds to make. Are you kidding me? Design is dead.
> 
> View attachment 349736​


I kinda vibe w it cause it looks like an icon from a Windows 95 computer 


I know that my plushies are coming today and im so excited waiting for the UPS guy to shoe up that I can't contain it 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2021

also @Shellzilla if it makes you feel better I've gotten many compliments on my art in the past and yet for some reason when I upload my art on discord no one seems to care at all (hell even my art thread here is kinda barren, especially with stuff that I personally love but perhaps isn't appealing to others). 

if they don't say anything it's prob cause you're not around the right people.


----------



## Mick (Jan 4, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I kinda vibe w it cause it looks like an icon from a Windows 95 computer



Well yes, but this is windows 10, on a full colour display with plenty of pixels to show me pretty graphics. 



Shellzilla said:


> I need to get something off of my chest. Sorry if this comes off as selfishness. Moderators, feel free to remove this if you like.
> 
> A couple months back, I made a reddit account primarily to join two small subreddits that are pretty niche. Since an Animal Crossing subreddit also exists, I thought I decided to check it out. Some people make posts of their original art and they're pretty decent with hundreds or even thousands of upvotes. As for myself, I draw from time to time with the reason being that I simply want to and see what I imagined from my head. My skills are not at a professional level, but I'd say they're fine.
> 
> ...



I've seen this happen more than once too, people are quicker to upvote someone who says it's their first time/that they want to show their friend that their art is appreciated. They're trying to share some motivation to the artist, I suppose. (Which works, I had a similar thing happen to the first drawing I posted online).

I do agree with @xSuperMario64x, sometimes it just depends on the audience. That said, even with the right audience it's always a hit or miss.

What happens to the popular posts is that the amount of points snowballs. Most people don't start scrolling at the newest posts but they start where the most popular content is, so things that have more points will gain even more, faster. People are also sheep, and they are simply quicker to upvote something that other people have already marked as good. I remember reading about studies done on this, where random comments that started life with even one extra upvote had their average end score 25% higher than those that did not.

This makes it kind of random. It depends massively on which people happen to stumble upon your post, and if they give it the momentum upwards. I've seen people post something that got drowned, only to post it later and have it be massively upvoted. I don't recommend trying that, but it does show that the amount of points you get isn't really a good indicator for quality. It's always a gamble. It's always going to be inconsistent. Remember, the successful posts that you are seeing are only the ones that happened to make it through this lottery and became successful. You're not seeing every post that didn't make it!

I'd just imagine those 15 people standing in your room to tell you that they liked it. And they did, because they decided to upvote, that wasn't an accident. Apart from that, all you can do is keep going!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I kinda vibe w it cause it looks like an icon from a Windows 95 computer
> 
> 
> I know that my plushies are coming today and im so excited waiting for the UPS guy to shoe up that I can't contain it
> ...


Yeah, you might be right. I'm more of a person that wants to engage with a smaller community with open arms as opposed to being in a gigantic group. Also, it's been a while since I've been here so I'll check out your art thread again. Maybe that motivation might just be the thing you need to walk even farther. 



Mick said:


> Well yes, but this is windows 10, on a full colour display with plenty of pixels to show me pretty graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not gonna make duplicate posts just to gain traction as that leaves the viewer an impression I'm desperate for upvotes or something. I don't want to do that. I want to be honest with myself. I'm probably gonna blame the weird algorithms of Reddit or whatnot. Honestly, I'm gonna try my best to avoid the Animal Crossing subreddit at all costs as it feels like a competition of who has the most beautiful stuff or amazing art. I don't feel that way when I joined two subreddits that are small and niche in their own way (it's Gran Turismo and Ace Combat in case you're wondering). In fact, I feel a sense of community when posting and commenting there. It feels like I'm making contributions to those subreddits in some small way to give them a small laugh or a discussion.

Also, thank you for telling me to keep going. It means a lot. Really.


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> flu season
> days are getting drier and more colder depending where you live


That may have been the case for my dad but not my grandma. She just tested positive for covid-19


----------



## xara (Jan 4, 2021)

my day has been awful so far. i’m ****ing sick of this.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 4, 2021)

Negative people, mostly. My own existence is usually pretty straight forward...but I hate when people are difficult or dramatic for no reason. Past few days at work have been full of difficult people for no good reason (coworkers, mostly). Then my grandmother visited the other day (we always tell her not to, because of Covid...but she does anyway). And...she just complains about everything. It's exhausting. I don't have patience for it.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2021)

This internal sensation that won't go away! I've been struggling w/ it for years...what the hell is it?!


----------



## Soigne (Jan 4, 2021)

nothing worse than trying to get a job at another coffee shop that has better benefits WHILE you have experience as a barista only to be denied, fully aware of at least 3 employees at this coffee shop that were hired with absolutely zero experience.

even though this place has been hiring for weeks.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2021)

Soigne said:


> nothing worse than trying to get a job at another coffee shop that has better benefits WHILE you have experience as a barista only to be denied, fully aware of at least 3 employees at this coffee shop that were hired with absolutely zero experience.
> 
> even though this place has been hiring for weeks.



I mean, we can all pitch in and give it a 1 star rating on Yelp - that way there might be more openings...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 4, 2021)

There's a Mario sex ed video out there?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's a Mario sex ed video out there?



Holy ****. Send me that link, will ya? I'm curious now....


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2021)

Spoiler: trigger warning



today was a bad day. my mother is sick. she’s losing so much blood and can’t keep any food or liquids down and has lost over 100 pounds since this all started. the loss of blood and lack of nutrition is terrifying. i don’t want this to be about me but i am so afraid. i’m so angry. not because she’s sick but because she has been fighting ya tooth and nail all because we want her to see a doctor. we’re in the middle of a pandemic but her nurse literally advised her to go to the hospital. we finally got her admitted two months ago and what does she do? leaves against medical advice. the last year and a half of my life has been her sobbing and moaning in pain, throwing up and saying that she’s going to unalive herself. and maybe this makes me selfish but i have become physically sick because of this. constant panic attacks. inability to do anything except think about this. a pill addiction because i can no longer bare to be awake; to witness this. this is my entire life now and no matter what i do, reality always creeps back in. 

i’m so tired of her excuses. she’s been putting off going to see a doctor for so long. early december, her excuse was that she couldn’t go because my grandmother needed someone to drive her to her own doctors appointment. she cancelled the appointment and still, my mother did not go. then, she wanted to wait for her bloodwork results to come in, even though she was _still_ showing symptoms regardless and was incredibly sick. didn’t go. then, her excuse was bad weather. then christmas. finally got her to go on new year’s eve and she comes home after an hour. she didn’t see anyone. she was supposed to go today but apparently my father needing to go to the bank interfered with that. she apparently will be going tomorrow and at this point, i do not believe her. 

i have been good. i have been kind and sympathetic. i have defended her. but tonight, she told me that she was going to unalive herself, claiming that she just wanted me to know where her mindset’s at. doesn’t she realize that i already know? we all know. she says that she can’t keep up the facade anymore but there was never one to begin with. i told her that she was upsetting me and said not to put that on her. but it is on her. it was on her when she laid in bed for years because of her depression, leaving me without any parental figure. it was on her when she attempted to homeschool me for her own selfish needs and giving up after the first day. it was on her when she told me that the reason she was so upset that her car died is because if she were going to unalive herself, her method of choice would be to drive somewhere secluded and let carbon dioxide poisoning get her. i was 10 when she told me that and when i didn’t react in the way she wanted, she said “**** you” and drove off. it was on her when she told me that i was very hard to like, all because i wouldn’t let her mother say horrid things about me. it’s all on her. she then asked me to stay until my cat dies, at least. 

i have been trapped in this apartment for months. there is nowhere to go. we’re in a province wide lockdown now and i’m just,, so trapped. i’m likely going to fail english because i can’t focus on anything but this. night school starts tomorrow and then i’ll have even more on my plate. i want to leave. i have money saved. it’s not much but it’s a start. i have never been more tempted to pack my bags and leave. but i can’t leave my cat here. i won’t do that to her but god. i’m so angry. i’m so mad. i don’t deserve this. i deserve so much ****ing more.


----------



## shion (Jan 5, 2021)

no serotonin


----------



## Radio (Jan 5, 2021)

@Shellzilla This isn't the case for every single post, but reddit accounts and reddit upvotes are insanely cheap to buy. If someone really wanted their art on a subreddit to get traction, all you really need to do is get some friends with accounts to upvote/comment or just buy them and it will push your submission up above the rest. They don't moderate the fake accounts really and it's much easier to do because unlike twitter and instagram, upvoting is publicly anonymous.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2021)

i really want a heart wand :c 6k aint gonna get me anywhere though


----------



## Seastar (Jan 5, 2021)

I actually already posted this on another site, but...
The more time passes, the more problems pop up in my house. It is literally falling apart and I want to move out before something awful happens. But of course, we don't have the money for that. I can't do anything...
I spend all this time playing games, listening to music, daydreaming, etc. and acting like things are okay, but really they aren't. I need to get out of here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I actually already posted this on another site, but...
> The more time passes, the more problems pop up in my house. It is literally falling apart and I want to move out before something awful happens. But of course, we don't have the money for that. I can't do anything...
> I spend all this time playing games, listening to music, daydreaming, etc. and acting like things are okay, but really they aren't. I need to get out of here.


this is literally our house. I feel like its falling apart but I'm the only person who cleans so it's not getting better anytime soon. I can't maintain a 4 person house by myself. but I unfortunately also can't move out until I save up some money which won't be til after I graduate :,,,,(

woke up at 6:30 today and I thought oh that's a great time to wake up! but then I fell asleep a little over an hour later and woke up at 11. :///


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 5, 2021)

I am so tired. So tired. I couldn’t fall asleep until nearly 6 am and here I am awake at 12 pm  woke up at 10 and sort of drifted back off to sleep and then woke up again at 11, 11:30, so now I’m just properly up and I feel so out of it.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 5, 2021)

i don't have any good music to listen to... all my playlists suck or are overplayed or outdated. i'm just listening to the same three songs on repeat. bro. ):


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 5, 2021)

Managed to get even more sick from my siblings and had to stay home from school today. I didn't want to stay home from school since things can get so messed up by just missing one day, but whatever. I didn't want to risk anything.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 5, 2021)

...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 5, 2021)

why do I have to have such a nervous personality


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 5, 2021)

im drained from going doing errands today, which doesn't usually happen (despite me being more of an introvert then anything) ;^; i feel so tired all of a sudden. 

my controller holder is supposed to show up today, but not till like this evening >:c im impatient


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2021)

Feeling cuckoo! @.@.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm sooooo damn tired of hearing DONALD TRUMP DONALD TRUMP DONALD TRUMP DONALD TRUMP all the time


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 5, 2021)

Ugh, this has been the third time that my parents discussed a conspiracy theory about the pandemic and all that. And you won't believe where they got this information: *Facebook*. Yeah, they believed this information that was posted by someone else and didn't have any solid evidence to back up their points. What's even more laughable is that this so-called 'claim' was made back when the pandemic was just getting started so it's highly likely this has been debunked. No, I won't be sharing this 'claim' made by this one random person on the internet as that'll just add fuel to the fire. Absolutely infuriating that it has shaped their views on this pandemic and vaccines. I'll be sticking to credible information thank you very much.


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 5, 2021)

xara said:


> snip


having went through something really similar with my mother i can sympathize with how you feel, theres only so much someone can take before enough is enough and you just want to get out of it, and it really sucks with these lockdowns making everything amplified because theres nowhere to go. I held out for years before i finally left, and when i did it felt like a huge weight had been taken off my back. i dont know your situation so i can't really tell you what you could do and even then its not my place to suggest things, but when i had to do it i was lucky to have people i could stay with and it helped prop me up to where i am today.

just know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel, you'll get there. look forward to it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2021)

**** you.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 5, 2021)

Work is short-handed, this week and next week are gonna be so fun :*) Today was the first day of being short handed and was not easy.



xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sooooo damn tired of hearing DONALD TRUMP DONALD TRUMP DONALD TRUMP DONALD TRUMP all the time



This is my damn mom! She's not a Trumpie but DAMN does that woman not SHUT UP about what political thing is goin on in the news today and Trump this and Trump that. She turns on CNN at dinner and just will not shut up about it, even as literally anyone else in my family changes the subject. Then one small thing will remind her of somethin she saw on the news then will go right back to talking about it even thou we're all so very tired of hearing it. I try to tune it out as much as possible but omg she just goes on about it. Sorry to ride off your post.


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 5, 2021)

I feel like I am plagued with bad luck especially with gatcha games


----------



## Neb (Jan 5, 2021)

I’ve moved 4 times in the last two years and haven’t even started college yet. It would be wonderful to settle down somewhere long term, but my moms and grandparents want me to stay in Oregon. What’s it even like to be stationary? I don’t remember anymore.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jan 5, 2021)

@xara, I can't imagine what you're going through. Sending you lots of love and virtual hugs. I've been out of school for a year now, but if there's anything school-related I can help with, please don't hesitate to reach out. 

This tweet is a total mood and perfectly captures my outlook about a lot of stuff, not just covid. Tryna not sink into a cesspool of despair.


Spoiler: Tweet


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 5, 2021)

my controller holder never showed up today :c


----------



## Toska (Jan 5, 2021)

Really, really worried about a friend of mine. I feel so out of control about the situation, but I want to help so bad.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2021)

Family has got me all depressed again. ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2021)

getting mighty tired of ACNH, I kinda just want to ditch it altogether. If it weren't for future forum events I probably would too. Meh.
Also concerned about my package, not because covid-19 most worked fine regardless, but they are stuck everywhere.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> getting mighty tired of ACNH, I kinda just want to ditch it altogether. If it weren't for future forum events I probably would too. Meh.
> Also concerned about my package, not because covid-19 most worked fine regardless, but they are stuck everywhere.


I'm hoping the game will open up some more around the one year anniversary (there has to be some sort of update, right??) but yeah after ~9 months I'm not feeling it much.  It got me through the beginning of quarantine last year but unfortunately it was also really easy to just burn through all the content the game did have during that time period.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 6, 2021)

geez LOL


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 6, 2021)

I’m so anxious about my disability benefits appeal later this month. I’ve been trying to get these benefits for over a year now and I’m exhausted by it and constantly anxious about getting my claim denied again. I don’t think I can put myself or my partner through this inhumane process any longer  I honestly need counselling for the damage this is doing to me but I can’t afford that (or the treatment/mobility aids I need for my disability) without the benefits and I just


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 6, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm hoping the game will open up some more around the one year anniversary (there has to be some sort of update, right??) but yeah after ~9 months I'm not feeling it much.  It got me through the beginning of quarantine last year but unfortunately it was also really easy to just burn through all the content the game did have during that time period.


yeah I burnt myself out long ago when we were first put into lockdown. There hasn't been a significant amount of content added that has pulled me back in tbh. I'd love to finish my island, but I got overwhelmed so easily, especially seeing other people's beautiful designs


----------



## Soigne (Jan 6, 2021)

this is such a first world problem but i can't find any non-valentines day squishmallow in stores and it's making me upsetti. like yeah i bought one of the v-day ones, but i was really hoping to find the frog one bc it got discontinued but it looks like they've all been taken from the stores around here. ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2021)

there aren't enough balloon collectibles, wish there were yellow and purple ones as well, and maybe even different shapes v__v


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 6, 2021)

can my PC please go longer than 2 months without something ****ing breaking please....


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 6, 2021)

There is no hope left for this year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2021)

im not feeling so well this evening. feel kinda icky in my stomach and I have a headache. could be because I accidentally ate late and I've been avoiding doing that for well over a week. hopefully it doesn't affect my weight loss >__<


----------



## hestu (Jan 6, 2021)

Completely horrified at the state of this country.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> im not feeling so well this evening. feel kinda icky in my stomach and I have a headache. could be because I accidentally ate late and I've been avoiding doing that for well over a week. hopefully it doesn't affect my weight loss >__<


----------



## Neb (Jan 7, 2021)

I feel more socially isolated by the day. I have several good irl and online friends, but none of them make me feel fulfilled. It's not that I don't like them. I just don't feel satisfied with how I spend my time. My impulse of reaching out to new people has helped, but that excitement wears off quickly.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 7, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 7, 2021)

so so so many ideas in my brain, but i can't get any out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm hoping the game will open up some more around the one year anniversary (there has to be some sort of update, right??) but yeah after ~9 months I'm not feeling it much.  It got me through the beginning of quarantine last year but unfortunately it was also really easy to just burn through all the content the game did have during that time period.


Basically the same, I enjoyed it at first but their crappy approach with updates and the ****tiest RNG I've ever seen let alone some neopets avatar is just ugh. Sometimes I don't even wanna care about forum events either.


----------



## Dim (Jan 7, 2021)

Stomach bothering the crap out of me. Kept me up all night


----------



## Lightspring (Jan 7, 2021)

I really don’t want to pay $180 for items that could have been covered for free if that college wasn’t so particular about expenses. I‘m required to have those items for General Chemistry I and I’m paying a little extra for a webcam due to COVID. It’s honestly a bit frustrating.


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

i've been awake for 20 hours i am BOTHERED


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 7, 2021)

this kin shift feels bad. i feel yucky and sad


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 7, 2021)

back again because i got more to complain about 

some of the people on nookazon are so rude it's really annoying
i always try to be as friendly as i can because this is literally a game about cute animals but a few people i've traded with take my stuff, scam me or go through with the trade but are still pretty aggressive

i've only been using it a month but i wish i never joined tbh 

(although i have got a lot of nice stuff from very kind people so that's a plus)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 7, 2021)

I got three PS2 games delivered to me today. However, when I tried putting one of them in my PS2, it didn't work. I tried the others and the story was the same. Doing the toothpaste trick didn't work either. I feel so gutted because I was looking forward to playing them. What's even more saddening is that my dad gifted these to me and it probably cost around $100 or more with these three games. I feel hesitant to tell him because he spent a lot of dollars on these and to see them not work at all would cause great disappointment.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2021)

why are plushies so darned expensive 

especially ones I really like, I would love to have the signature arctic fox plush cause I've recently come to LOVE foxes, but it's  $180-220 without the tag??? like wtaf is that price tag? luckily wild republic sells a 12" arctic fox plush that's p nice for $15 so I might get that. meanwhile praying I find the other at a thrift store or smth.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 7, 2021)

i vented just a tad in a discord server, it wasnt much but then someone had to message me asking what happened. i know this person a bit and so just told them that my gf is stressed from events happening and without warning this dude goes "if you _actually _care about your relationship i think you should go to couples counseling and also move out of the state your in." and i was like "excuse me?!" this person knows nothing about my 6 year long relationship with my gf, and also knows we have no money and are paying off a trailer. i wasnt about to let them guilt me into using money i dont have to go to _counseling_ for couples when my gf is just stressed out

i didnt even ask for their opinion or advice

	Post automatically merged: Jan 7, 2021

i guess im also bothered by the fact people always shove "go to therapy/counseling" in peoples faces when yknow, that costs money. usually a lot of money

i mean i should know better, the people in the server have good paying jobs and live at home with their families so they cant exactly relate


----------



## Toska (Jan 7, 2021)

Just really stressed recently.


----------



## xara (Jan 7, 2021)

i really don’t like how irritable i am right now. i need to go to bed.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2021)

Dissociation.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 8, 2021)

I need a bad dad joke.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm so anxious now that our big TV is broken. It was something that my dad bought a few years ago, but he often complains about not getting to use it (even though he hardly watches TV). My brother and I get most of the use out of it, primarily for gaming and such. 

None of us want to tell him about it as he'll kick up a massive fuss about it, have a panic attack (over money, even though he just unnecessarily spent >$800 on another TV that we absolutely didn't need) and most likely blame my brother and I for breaking it due to using it all the time. Like I legit get anxiety, or even panicky, when he's in panic. He's the type to yell/scream/get violent when in panic for context.

I really hope he goes away on a work trip next week as I can get a repair sorted for it. I hate how he always splashes out on luxuries, but then ****s himself when any maintenance in the house needs to be done


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2021)

Spoiler: rant abt my dad



I hope my dad is proud of himself for supporting the riots that happened in DC on the 6th. 


I think if he could've driven all the way to DC he would have. he went and protested at the state house and he flaunted it around to his family like it was something amazing happening, like it was the pinnacle of freedom and democracy-- oh I'm sorry, I mean _republic_. (he constantly corrects me and tell me the US is a republic, not a democracy. I don't even know).

and then ofc he got angry at me when I didn't want anything to do with what the pro-trump protesters were doing. he was basically saying that my decision to stay away was a threat to our country, telling me "do you know what's at stake?"

I haven't heard him say a damn thing about what happened since he got home. I hope he knows that I'm not gonna take any more **** from Trump and the rest of the GOP. I was already tired of it (cause a little less than a week ago he basically called me an idiot just for being a liberal) but if he doesn't feel any remorse for what happened then that's horrible.

I've also quite enjoyed seeing all the news articles about cabinet members resigning and some suggesting that Trump be removed from office immediately. I'm so tired of hearing people say he's a great president, because he's not. he should've never become president in the first place, he shouldve stayed in Hollywood. I'm so glad that _democracy_ was able to take place and allowed for Biden to become the new president. 

in fact, I remember my dad saying that (somehow) Trump would absolutely remain president after the Jan 6th event. for some reason both of my parents are terrified of Biden and especially Harris. they think that Harris will destroy this country. how gullible can they be? 

whatever the case may be, I really hope that this riot was a wake up call to make both sides realize that constantly antagonizing each other is not helping this country at all. that's all Trump ever did, he just instigated fights against the democrats/liberals and somehow convinced his followers (my dad) that democrats are idiots and self-absorbed and want to see this country die. I'm so so SO glad he's leaving. only problem is now republicans will never shut up about Biden and they'll always be quick to point out his every little flaw, as if he's not human.

and after all this, my dad will never apologize for the ****ty things he's said to me about my political views. it's bs like this that makes me want to leave home. this is a very toxic environment I'm living in, because my dad is a certified brainwashed Republican who apparently can't think for himself and just listens to all the **** spewed out by Mark Levinn and Shaun Hannity. I doubt he ever said sorry about the riots either; after all, he supported it whole-heartedly and got angry when I said I didn't want anything to do with it. I hope he's weeping over Biden's win. when you follow someone as insane as Trump you're gonna crash and burn. his supporters deserve it.


sorry about the rant I'm just so fed up with the deep divide in my country and how Trump and his followers aren't doing **** about it. I think they enjoyed deepening the divide, they seemed to brag about it. I really hope Biden and Harris know what they're doing and work towards actually making America great (not again, you cannot move backwards, only forward. Biden knows that).


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 8, 2021)

Spoiler: Big BIPOC-perspective rant about what happened several days ago so avoid if you don’t want to hear it, tw//politics



What really bothers me when big events happen like a ******* coup d’état in the US is seeing dismissive, judgmental, and high-and-holy comments from people of other countries, especially condescending ones aimed at BIPOC living in the US that are along the lines of “_well luckily we don’t have racism in [insert country here] country so we don’t have to worry about it_” or “_You can move to our country uwu xD_”

Like, you do realize some of us don’t have the privilege to move? Right? (;-_-) Not to mention some of us can't avoid these politics

and the worst part is when you actually call them out for it, they throw the biggest tantrums and write paragraphs about how your wrong and that they can’t be racist.

Idk, probably my mistake for taking a peak on reddit again when I promised myself I would stop going on there


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 8, 2021)

I didn’t have a job on Monday and now I do. Ive pretty much just gotten thrown into it, with no training and pretty much no supervision at all. I’m feeling overwhelmed and scared to start working tomorrow.


----------



## hakutaku (Jan 8, 2021)

The entire country's gone into a four month+ long lockdown and I feel like there's just no hope and no way out in sight. I'm wasting even more of my life when I was supposed to be doing stuff to improve this year. I've got such bad anxiety about not being able to actually go to university this year bc the pandemic probably won't be over by september. I'm so bored, depressed, and useless  



Spoiler: TW: discussion of ED



I somehow managed to develop an ED last year due to weight loss being the one thing about my life I could actually control. I haven't told anyone in my family (but they've been commenting that I'm too thin now for a while) and I can't go to the doctor about it because it's not urgent compared to the virus. I've been trying to 'eat more' but I don't think it's enough. I need to admit to myself that I'm scared to put on weight despite having pretty bad ED symptoms such as hair loss and losing my period.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 8, 2021)

Skin problems, thankfully I have a fringe and a whole lockdown to cover my forehead.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow today just frickin sucks


----------



## Lightspring (Jan 8, 2021)

Spoiler: personal rant



I struggle to show my emotions in person and I just can’t seem to express myself in general. I feel apathetic about a lot of things even when I don’t mean to. Oftentimes, video games are my escape and I feel at ease for a short while, but I know it’s only temporary and fleeting. When I’m in public, in the real world, I feel as if I’m another person and trying my best to blend in. It just seems effortless to other people when seeming happy or having a good time. What bothers me the most is not being able to fully express gratitude and not showing love to my family. I think I’m just afraid to let myself be vulnerable around someone again after having my feelings hurt so many times. I’ve already made a personal commitment to focus on higher education and getting a job, though I sometimes think that it won’t help much if I have the personality of wet cardboard lol.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jan 8, 2021)

Im sick. Everytime there's something wrong (didn't get enough sleep, didn't get enough food, etc) it always come to my stomach first. Even if I only eat late once. The next day i will feel nauseous. It usually not that bad, but now it's really bad. I usually don't vomit and still can sleep well. But now, ive been vomiting since yesterday morning. I can't sleep, i can't eat, it's horrible.


----------



## xara (Jan 9, 2021)

so,, just emailed my english teacher in regards to why i haven’t been attending class and doing schoolwork. i’ve kept her in the dark about my mental health and my home life for like, the entirety of this class and i’m really anxious about letting her know and not knowing what her response will be.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 9, 2021)

Half my teeth want to come out but they wont and i'm going to scream. All I want to do is eat food normally.
I hate the fact that I started to lose them way later than normal childrenn


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2021)

i should give away those xmas gifts collectibles cause cba making selling threads anymore lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2021)

just realized that eating too little actually causes your metabolism to slow down which causes weight gain. apparently when your body doesn't get calories/food it actually targets your muscles and turns that into glucose before it burns fat. so basically eating less is not the way to lose weight. I'm such a dummy lol.

on the good side, i found out that eating late doesn't actually cause you to gain weight, it can simply lead to poor food choices (like sweets and junk food). last night I actually skipped dinner cause by the time I noticed I hadn't eaten it was like 10:30pm. I might need to set a schedule for myself whoops. can't afford to miss dinner if I want to lose weight 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 9, 2021



sheilaa said:


> i should give away those xmas gifts collectibles cause cba making selling threads anymore lol


I love me some robots


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm mad at myself for splurging on random things when I should have been saving it for a guitar/amp upgrade I need. I still have a bit of money... but now it's going to be really hard to earn $200+.


----------



## Lightspring (Jan 9, 2021)

I’m really regretting not learning Mandarin and Cantonese now, since half of my family speaks it. Well, there’s this really nice elderly Cantonese-speaking woman who has been friends with my grandmother since they were teenagers. She comes over to my house every week to cook meals and clean while asking nothing in return. My Mandarin is very very poor, and my Cantonese even worse, it just doesn’t help that she can only speak Cantonese and a bit of Mandarin fluently. 
I have been cooking more often and she is usually in the kitchen too, I just can’t help but to get frustrated whenever the slightest thing I do is wrong, she just says “No” and just ’fixes’ it for me. I try to clean up after myself? No, I can’t do that. I try to organize the refrigerator? No, it doesn’t look good. I don’t mind if it’s once or twice and something I’m doing happens to be very incorrect, but it has been constant and every week. Even if it’s a small mistake or something I am perfectly fine doing on my own, she always has to help me out. I think it’s a very kind gesture for her to do all of this hospitality for our family, but I just wish I can just communicate with her in Cantonese and not make a fool out of myself every time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2021)

my dad made dinner but I have to do my crunch exercises before I can eat. the food will be cold by the time I'm done :,,,,(


----------



## Raz (Jan 9, 2021)

I got hosed on a trade involving Magic the Gathering cards. The guy sold me counterfeits and I didn't notice until it was too late. Tried to contact him to get my money back (these cards weren't cheap) and he said he himself didn't know the cards were fake, and that he's gonna give me my money back but I can't believe him. I found out that he was trying to sell other cards (probably counterfeits too, and even more expensive than the ones I bought) to another player who also plays at the same gaming store as I do. 

The store owner checked the cards after I found them suspicious and confirmed they were fake. 

I feel stupid. It's the first time, since I started playing Magic in 1998, that something like this happened to me.


----------



## Neb (Jan 9, 2021)

I really want to climb the hill by my apartment again, but there are a ton of people there not wearing masks. Of the twenty people I walked by the other day only two were wearing them. I even got called an idiot by a middle aged man because it’s “safe to not have masks on outside.” So much for the mask mandate.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 9, 2021)

my body is just being annoying


----------



## Dim (Jan 9, 2021)

Pharmacy came back with all of my brother's covid-19 test results yesterday but still taking their sweet ass time with MINE :/


----------



## Clock (Jan 9, 2021)

Why do allergies exist


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 9, 2021)

Part 1203 of my sister trying to get me to join band again


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 10, 2021)

I just want to be left alone. Why can’t I just move on and live my life?


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 10, 2021)

Spoiler: h



I'm freaking out about my hamster's eye. Pretty sure she has exophthalmos, I just didn't think it would become worse in a day. I also hate the fact that it's Sunday and no vets are available now. I _also_ have an exam tomorrow and I cannot take my mind off of my hamster's eye condition because my exam includes................. eye diseases. Oh my god I cannot focus.

I want to cry and scream right now but I've already lost time studying because I was busy trying to salvage what I can for my hamster while she was in distress. I hope she doesn't stress out too much. Idk.


----------



## shion (Jan 10, 2021)

1. it's the middle of the night again and i am wide awake ugh
2. my friend is really sweet but i wish she would understand that i need my own space, and to not have her glomming on to all my interests. it's ok if we don't like the exact same things... but it's hard to tell somebody that, especially if you know they're sensitive
3. i forgot to charge my headphones q___q


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2021)

I've been gaining some weight the last few days and freaking out cause like? I was losing weight for a while there and now it's just coming back?? well I figured out that PMS can make you gain weight and once it actually starts you drop that excess weight. well ig that's good but if I don't start losing weight again in the next few days im gonna be mad asf.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2021)

I do not have the patience today to deal with the sound of dogs barking and my dad brought over a friends GSD cause she's not at home and ofc he's barking out there. what a ****head -__-


----------



## loveclove (Jan 10, 2021)

broke up and feeling lonely as hell


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi all, just done some clean-up in this thread. Reminder that if you encounter content that violates our *Rules and Guidelines* to please report it rather than engaging with it yourself. Thank you.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 10, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Hi all, just done some clean-up in this thread. Reminder that if you encounter content that violates our *Rules and Guidelines* to please report it rather than engaging with it yourself. Thank you.


thank you!


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm so frustrated right now. One of my best closest guy friends just realized that we are all girls and just said some absolute crap about us to our faces and behind our backs. Then he got some of his friends to attack my best friend for supposedly 'shaming' him for leaving the friend group even though she wanted him out cause he was so toxic to her (they were kind of a 'thing') and it's just so stressful because I used to be so close with him and he was so kind. Technically I don't have any beef with him but I'm just going to talk to him at school on monday and tell him to get out of my life (in a nice way).


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 10, 2021)

I really can’t afford to have this wisdom tooth out


----------



## Clock (Jan 10, 2021)

I think I'm sick again just like last month


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jan 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 11, 2021)

Pizza Pringles aren't as good as I remember.


----------



## deana (Jan 11, 2021)

I just don't even know what to do when people message me sometimes and I just don't have the words to word. Friends are understanding when I can't always respond to them but it's a lot more complicated with people I'm not close with :/


----------



## Neb (Jan 11, 2021)

Spoiler: Health stuff



I’ve noticed my stomach has been achy and queasy for the past year. My parents think I should check with a doctor, but I’m not sure if it’s just stress.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jan 11, 2021)

Since covid struck my work sector, I've been out of my job since September. Even though I'm fine financially and try to keep the good spirit going, it still sucks the longer I just sit at home doing nothing...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 11, 2021)

Everytime I get up from sitting or lying down I get extremely dizzy and/or lightheaded. It's only happened since I've been out of 2/3 of my meds and my appointment isn't until a week away. I don't know whether its from low blood pressure, or just a side effect from one of my medications.


----------



## Toska (Jan 11, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> Everytime I get up from sitting or lying down I get extremely dizzy and/or lightheaded. It's only happened since I've been out of 2/3 of my meds and my appointment isn't until a week away. I don't know whether its from low blood pressure, or just a side effect from one of my medications.



This, plus my vision goes away. Mine is from having very low iron levels though. I should probably start taking my medication for it again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2021)

I feel bad that I'm constantly dragging my friends into my political bs, but it is so difficult to be a moderate liberal in a family full of intolerant conservative republicans. there are two particular pictures which I've seen in the last week (one of them was actually sent directly to me by my dad) and they just make me so damn angry I have to vent that anger somewhere. seeing pictures like this makes me wonder just how ignorant, unaccepting and gullible republicans can be??



Spoiler: this is the bs I saw







also I'm highly offended that they used a STAR TREK panel for this. I seriously doubt that anyone from the show would spew such idiocy. they're actually accepting of each other's differences and work together for the greater cause, which nobody is doing here in the US.






and it's funny cause you don't see me going around spewing random **** about republicans (I only do that when they do something idiotic like storming the capitol building) but they do this all the time???? are you kidding me???


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 11, 2021)

every time I think I'm making some headway in my massive to do list (thanks online school), teachers set about 50 more things due two days from now. I know everything is uncertain with exams so we need to have something to show for ourselves but please just let me have five minutes to breathe


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm in so much pain right now, I just want to break up with my body. I stood up for around ten minutes yesterday and now my body feels like I've been run over and I just, afghhfh. I hate this. I feel like I've been in constant flare up since Christmas.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2021)

my dad is apparently jealous of me for saving my money like a responsible person


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2021)

very first world problems, but still...

i just found the cutest dang boots and i want them sooooo bad!!!



but they're by dolls kill noooo D'x i refuse to support that company


----------



## sigh (Jan 11, 2021)

i've been island hopping for awhile now in search of lolly or aurora and i've just run into raymond again, who i've already had on my island before, and now i'm bothered with the decision of leaving him and continuing to find the villagers i set out for or to invite him to move in again just so i can earn his photo, which  i didn't do last time he lived on my island

idk what to dooooooooooooo


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 11, 2021)

A song I hate with a burning passion from the Trolls movie has managed to slither its way into my head and I need it to stop looping the same parts over and over againnn


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2021)

I had to deal with the skepticism from one of my parents about vaccines again. Every time that happens, I just roll my eyes. I felt like wanting to say something, but I thought it was better to stay silent about it. And the other day, they said something about masks. I argued that it was to limit the spreading of the virus. How hard is it to understand that? Saying that is one thing, but calling out my generation and saying they're anti-social is just overstepping the mark. That had nothing to do with the topic. Are you really gonna degrade a group of people just to get your point across? I just can't stand it when it comes to discussing protective measures. Enough with the baseless conspiracy theories I have to put up with! If you actually have credible evidence to back up your points, then we'll talk. Until then, words can't describe how frustrated I am.


----------



## Toska (Jan 11, 2021)

I feel like using "!"s make me sounds fake. I wish I could sound happy but not sounds too happy at the same time. I've always used exclamation points when typing to others, but now I feel like that's a bad thing. It probably shouldn't be bothering me, but oh well.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jan 11, 2021)

Toska said:


> I feel like using "!"s make me sounds fake. I wish I could sound happy but not sounds too happy at the same time. I've always used exclamation points when typing to others, but now I feel like that's a bad thing. It probably shouldn't be bothering me, but oh well.


I question myself whenever I consider using more than one exclamation point in the same work email. I want to sound excited but not annoying, especially since working remotely can get kinda dull, so I get what you mean. 

I keep waking up before my alarm goes off in the morning, but then I keep falling back asleep. Ugh, I just gotta force myself out of bed so I can finally get my workout in before work... How did I ever get through life on 6-7 hours of sleep and now I struggle to get out of bed after a solid 8 hours?


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Jan 12, 2021)

Homophobia sucks.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2021)

My neighbours are cutting down a tree with a chainsaw. It not only woke me up but I have an awful headache (had multiple nosebleeds yesterday, no doubt linked) and can't escape the noise anywhere in the house.


----------



## xara (Jan 12, 2021)

my day has been genuinely _awful_ so far and it’s not even 11am yet. ffs.


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2021)

im way more tired than usual and its throwing me off


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2021)

I have to wait 31 more days for the SM3DW port on the switch  the trailer released today has made it that much harder to wait lol.


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 12, 2021)

Very stressed about American politics right now. We are in a very treacherous situation and I am having nightmares about it. I guess on the plus side it’s a refreshing change of pace from the coronavirus nightmares.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2021)

my friend "borrowed" my dogs leash without even asking me, and now I can't take my dog on a walk cause I can't find the damn thing anywhere 

I told her I'm not gonna let her borrow my stuff anymore if she doesn't put it back. I wanted to work on training my dog to walk properly on a leash but that's not happening now.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 12, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my friend "borrowed" my dogs leash without even asking me, and now I can't take my dog on a walk cause I can't find the damn thing anywhere
> 
> I told her I'm not gonna let her borrow my stuff anymore if she doesn't put it back. I wanted to work on training my dog to walk properly on a leash but that's not happening now.


Use the old shoelace method lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> Use the old shoelace method lol


I'm not gonna try and control a 65lb 11-month-old golden retriever with a shoelace 

the leash she offered for me to use was basically a shoelace, not happening.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 12, 2021)

my family keeps complaining about political stuff, it being everywhere, and political commercials, yet will not stop talking about politics themselves. make it stooooop


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2021)

There’s a lot of things I dislike about people in general but the way they obsessively talk about things that have nothing to do with them is one of the worst. Any time anything bad happens to me everyone instantly knows about it so I have to keep hearing “Oh I was sorry to hear about [x]...” Like thanks I guess, I had no intention of telling you about that myself but it’s good that everyone just knows my business.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm floundering. My surgery has been delayed 10 months and counting due to COVID and I'm almost just as behind on medication for a another issue because my doctor won't administer the treatment during a pandemic. I feel like I'm right back to where I started pre-diagnosis. Can't face the thought of having to go back to having needles shoved in my arm 3-4 times a week.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2021)

it's funny how republicans used the Parler app to incite the violence at the capitol, but then when Google and Apple removed the app from their stores the republicans are like "they're trying to silence us and take away our freedom of speech, damn communists!" like no they took it down cause yall literally posed a threat to the country but whatever makes ya feel good ig


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 12, 2021)

Possibly going to be short handed for WEEKS at work now :')

Just when I thought that it would finally be over with.


----------



## Dim (Jan 12, 2021)

soooo they finally got back to me only with "your result wasn't able process" so I have to go back and get retested ughhhh....


----------



## Soigne (Jan 12, 2021)

well i got a text today from [insert large coffee chain] asking if they could interview me but now i'm all of a sudden afraid to switch from the chain i'm at right now. like i consistently get 40hrs/week if not more and i'm afraid if i move to the other one i'm going to get half those hours. i guess i could just interview with them and ask then, but part of me doesn't even want to bother. :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 12, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> My neighbours are cutting down a tree with a chainsaw. It not only woke me up but I have an awful headache (had multiple nosebleeds yesterday, no doubt linked) and can't escape the noise anywhere in the house.


One time my downstairs neighbors were keeping me up with "love noises". I started blaring the Chicken Dance, and they got louder.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 12, 2021)

same old things mixed in with depression are bugging me again. probably will just be on mute for a while now.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 13, 2021)

Starting to feel sick d:


----------



## Bird_9 (Jan 13, 2021)

Lack of routine is killing me
I am a very methodic person and my life has always been based on daily routines
But 2019/2020 was a total breakdown becquse of all this pandemic stuff going on
And now im starting to enter a whole new phase of my life wich im almost finishing my med school graduation and at tbe same time that i have to be prepared to be a good doctor and start working i also have to manage a lot of time to study hard so i can get approved in anesthesiology
I know is not a big deal to brag about but tbe future is making me feel anxious and all i want is to return for all normal routine without all this isolation mess up


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2021)

Job agency. Can you please hire people to answer, otherwise I'm not gonna be responsible for you faults. Sheesh, man.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 13, 2021)

This person really called me bestie even though I haven't interacted that much with them (I've only been around the community for 3 days) ...... and called me stupid when I couldn't detect sarcasm when they joked about wanting free art from me. I'm probably just sensitive but I kind of don't like the vibes of this person. It makes me a little uncomfortable.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 13, 2021)

RedPanda said:


> Very stressed about American politics right now. We are in a very treacherous situation and I am having nightmares about it. I guess on the plus side it’s a refreshing change of pace from the coronavirus nightmares.



I've cut out politics and try to just worry about my day to day life. I've accepted that American politics has been a mess for a long, long time, and there seems to be no end to the chaos in sight. We all have to learn to work together as humans. We shouldn't let politics get in the way of how we live our lives or divide us amongst each other. At the end of the day, we're all human and we're all just trying to live a happy life. And as long as it doesn't harm anyone, it shouldn't be a problem how one chooses to live their life. When we can learn to put aside our differences and work together, only then will we achieve peace.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2021)

it's funny how I only start to get really stressed out and depressed when my dad comes home from work


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 13, 2021)

this is about a discord server, but my gf tells people that someone in it makes me uncomfortable and they start going off, saying that i stalk him when i went on his twitter once and found some concerning stuff and never looked again, got told i was trying to "cancel him" when this was about 6-7 months ago and i said _nothing_ because i thought nobody would care anyways because no matter what this guy does he is the golden child of the discord server

	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2021

like hes the golden child when he said outright that hes jealous that poc got an art tag on twitter and that he feels lesser due to it despite being a white dude in a rich family that pay for his art school degree


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2021)

ive already written seven very angry pages about my dad in my journal and I can't stop. I hate it here so much. living here makes me hate my life. I can't stand this anymore.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jan 13, 2021)

Why must female hormones be such a drag? Literally every weekday this week has felt like a Friday because of how exhausted I feel. I suppose working over the weekend didn't help...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 13, 2021)

So sick of having broken sleep. Has been going on for months now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2021)

Life is _*tough as hell. *_


----------



## oak (Jan 13, 2021)

My anxiety today won't subside despite everything being perfectly fine. Anxiety got me reapplying deodorant during the day tryna combat that anxiety sweat, idk if it's just me lmao


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 13, 2021)

i'm having a crisis since i kind of want to do choir or band next school year but the thing is i'm being pressured back into band (but i also really enjoyed perc) and with choir you have to audition and i'm scared to death of auditioning and my singing is kinda bad yet i want to get better and i really don't know what to do at this point


----------



## Toska (Jan 13, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2021)

I know you're busy, but please pick up the phone. Call me back, please. If you're busy and take me to college, I just wanna say that it's completely fine. I can rent a car - it'll work out, ya know? Just, if that's the case, I'm gonna need your help on telling a lie. My family would freak the hell out if they knew I was going to rent a car and drive there myself - even though I've driven to a college that takes about the same time as mine. Secretly, of course. 

... I don't even know if she'd be up to facing my mother and telling the biggest lie ever. It's final, though. I am going to move on campus, and I will not switch back to remote. No way.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2021

Also **** off everyone. All ya'll are just *****es. @family


----------



## Neb (Jan 14, 2021)

Cartoons and kids books really affected how I viewed the world. As a kid I imagined jerks as one note bullies who were nasty to everyone. That couldn’t be further from the truth. Nearly every rude person I’ve ever met has people they treat normally. It’s just a matter of bias. If a jerk doesn’t like you or they see something exploitable, they can say anything with no sign of remorse. Somehow people like that can wake up in the morning and not be bothered by how disgusting they are.

I’ve heard people like this can be awful friends too, but I’ve never seen it. In my experience a jerk will just make a comment to me and talk to their friends like it never happened. Peer pressure maybe?

In High School I was more bothered by what people said to me. Now I’m just irked by this weird double-standard.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 14, 2021)

I feel like I didn’t sleep _at all_ last night. I had terrible dreams and I kept waking up tons. I’m exhausted oh my goodness


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 14, 2021)

the discords resident killjoy is back
people are getting hyped for new pokemon snap and this dude goes off about the name, killing any conversation people were having
like we were memeing "what else would you call it then?? pokemon camera?" and he goes "pokemon snap 2, and this is why im right" then rants about the name of a kids game


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2021)

^^people who rant about pointless bs like that prob have absolutely nothing better to do w their life 


I get paid tomorrow (I'm hoping at least) and I'm having a really hard time waiting 
I'm also hungry but there's nothing that I feel like eating because it seems like everything I want has too many calories and they prob wouldn't keep me full. I also don't have any more brown/wild rice which makes me sad


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 14, 2021)

im surprised the other killjoy isnt there with him, he ranted about how pokemon lets go eevee was too easy when it was made for younger children and families and also how not putting one of his favorite pokemon in pokemon go they were betraying him


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2021)

my mom is so convinced by the conservative agenda that the COVID-19 vaccine is a conspiracy to brainwash the entire nation that she, who has a god awful immune system and would prob die if she got it, basically just told me she prob wouldn't get it when it becomes available. 


my whole family drives me insane.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 14, 2021)

that reminds me that i went on facebook this morning because i got a notification and i saw that my mom reposted a long thing that basically went "god closed everything to get rid of our false idols" and i was stunned for a good five minutes. shes a nurse and knows that masks and vaccines are a good thing but that really got me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my mom is so convinced by the conservative agenda that the COVID-19 vaccine is a conspiracy to brainwash the entire nation that she, who has a god awful immune system and would prob die if she got it, basically just told me she prob wouldn't get it when it becomes available.
> 
> 
> my whole family drives me insane.



Ugh, tell me about it man. My radical conservative family still thinks Donald Trump should be president, and that the whole election thing was a fraud. 

...Lemme know if your family wants to have a cup of tea with mine sometime. They seem to have a lot in common LMAO


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my mom is so convinced by the conservative agenda that the COVID-19 vaccine is a conspiracy to brainwash the entire nation that she, who has a god awful immune system and would prob die if she got it, basically just told me she prob wouldn't get it when it becomes available.
> 
> 
> my whole family drives me insane.


I can somewhat relate to this, unfortunately. What's even worse is that one of my parents works at a hospital/long-term care home so they should know better... I don't know where they're getting this information, but it seems like these baseless claims are misleading of what people are really trying to do. Seriously, what are they trying to achieve here? Fear? Twisting information that fits their agenda and viewpoints? I'd want to mention these ridiculous pieces of misinformation but as I said earlier, it would only add fuel to the fire and would perhaps get me an infraction. If I could only cut off these sources of misinformation, we wouldn't be throwing heat at each other. I guess I'll be looking forward to my nightly conversation nonsense once again during dinner. Yay...

Just hang in there.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 14, 2021)

couple of things. mostly fwp, but this helps me get them off of my chest at least.

-i was supposed to do my laundry today (i have quite a bit becus i went thru my clothes/put them away and anything smelly got put in my hamper along with my laundry from this week), but my grandpa went and started doing his laundry instead. which is fine it's his house and i forgot to mention it to him, but still. i've been waiting like all week (it rained for three days and then the washer/dryer was being used by others for another three).
-i'm happy about the fact that i might be going back to the beach in the next couple of months, but that also means that i'll be doing a _*lot*_ more chores then usual to have spending money for the trip. which i'm not complaining cus at least i don't have to do that much regularly, it's just a lot. 
-i have to clean two bathrooms whhhy i hate the cleaning the bathroom...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2021)

I just found out that the Ohio min wage is $8.80 so technically I'm actually making below the min wage. plus I only work 6 hours a week. idek why I bother working if they're only gonna pay me ~$50 a week, I can barely do anything with that kind of money.

ofc I can't get an actual job until I graduate in late May


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 14, 2021)

I decided to audition for my schools show choir next year and i'm terrified yet excited. help ;v;


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 14, 2021)

so my xbox 360 broke today, it had a good run though
my 10 year old minecraft world will definately be missed


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2021)

i think i pinched a nerve in my back


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 15, 2021)

Spoiler: cw: pet death



both of my hamsters died this week. I loved Hammy so much; Winter I wasn't very emotionally bonded with bc he hated people, but I loved him nevertheless.
I feel like such a ****ty owner. I don't know what went wrong.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 15, 2021)

**** I can't sleep


----------



## xara (Jan 15, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: cw: pet death
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i’m so, so sorry. i know that we don’t really know each other but i can tell you love your hamsters and care for them deeply. this wasn’t your fault and you’re not a ****ty owner at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I decided to audition for my schools show choir next year and i'm terrified yet excited. help ;v;


glad to see you found the courage to do it


----------



## Mad Aly (Jan 15, 2021)

So, it was my first time selling on Nookazon yesterday. And other than having to get used to the faster pace of dealing with offers and occasionally worrying about potential scams/scammers (which hasn't happened yet, thankfully), it was all good. Just a few things kind of irked me, though...


Spoiler: Salty Ranting/Venting



*Case 1: *Apparently, I was "unresponsive/too slow" in accepting someone's offer of 100k Bells, so they cancelled on me in just a few minutes of me having put the listing up, and theirs was the only offer. (Though, I would've happily accepted their 100k. It's just that I was dealing with other trades in the meantime since I was getting quite a few offers; I listed several DIY recipes one after the other for the first time, so my listings were all showing up at the top of the search results, and thus bound to get more attention/offers.) I even had my status set to Busy, along with my bio/description (which is always shown right above every listing) explaining  what my Online/Busy/Offline statuses specifically mean for me. Word for word, Busy means I'm updating listings, completing a trade, or AFK. But I guess that didn't mean anything to them, if they even saw or read it in the first place... Perhaps, I could have messaged them letting them know I'd be with them shortly, but didn't get around to doing it because, again: it was my first time on Nookazon, plus I had multiple offers to respond to. Naturally, after that experience and getting used to the pace, I started messaging offerers when they would have to wait a bit, even if they didn't cancel on me in the first few minutes (because most people usually don't cancel so quickly...). Some people are just too impatient and have a bad attitude, it seems. At least, that's the impression this offerer left on me, unfortunately.

*Case 2:* Someone offered me 2 NMTs for a DIY recipe and, out of a bit of curiosity and cheekiness, I counter-offered them for 3 NMTs. Later, I check and see that they declined. Understandable. Wasn't guaranteed, and wasn't expecting it to go through for sure. Then, I cancel my counteroffer and message them asking if they're still interested and that I'd be happy to accept their offer of 2 NMTs (since they still had it up at the time). They don't respond, though their status says Online. I get the feeling they may be annoyed with me at this point, and so they've probably moved on to another person. About an hour or so later, I get a notification saying they cancelled the offer because they no longer need the item. Okay... So, three possibilities there: they changed their mind, they got the same DIY recipe from someone else because they got a better deal, or they just didn't want to trade with me specifically because of my counteroffer earlier. Regardless, I didn't really see the sense in it... First off, asking them for _just one more_ NMT isn't crazy, in my opinion. Like, I didn't think it would be a make-it-or-break-it thing. And secondly, even after clicking Accept on their first offer, I still directly messaged them to confirm that I was willing to do the trade. Yeah, it took a few extra steps and a little more time than it maybe should have, but they still would have gotten what they initially wanted, and I would've had one more DIY recipe off of my cluttered beach, plus 2 NMTs in my pocket. But no, they just _had_ to be petty over 1 NMT difference. *sigh*... I don't know. Maybe _I'm_ the one that's being petty. Or just plain sensitive... I guess, when I just don't understand people's actions, I take it personally, and/or I make it mean something negative about them.


*Edit:* And _now_ I'm salty that I didn't even get any TBT after writing all this??  Is that feature disabled for this thread or something, or it just doesn't count for text closed off in a spoiler? Anyway... Ironically, I'm not even getting any offers on Nookazon anymore right now.


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2021)

Ran into my mate's dad in the supermarket a half hour ago. Turns out he died from a drug overdose.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 15, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> And _now_ I'm salty that I didn't even get any TBT after writing all this??  Is that feature disabled for this thread or something, or it just doesn't count for text closed off in a spoiler? Anyway... Ironically, I'm not even getting any offers on Nookazon anymore right now.


You can’t earn TBT from threads in the Basement.

I just tend to stay off Nookazon. It’s too crazy.


Vrisnem said:


> Ran into my mate's dad in the supermarket a half hour ago. Turns out he died from a drug overdose.


Oh my god, that’s terrible. I haven’t had any personal experience with anything like that but I’d like to give my highest condolences.


----------



## Mad Aly (Jan 15, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> You can’t earn TBT from threads in the Basement.
> 
> I just tend to stay off Nookazon. It’s too crazy.


Ah, okay, makes sense now. Thanks!

Yeah, I don't blame you... I was avoiding it for quite a while before, 'cause I always sensed it had this seriously weird and chaotic energy.


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> Oh my god, that’s terrible. I haven’t had any personal experience with anything like that but I’d like to give my highest condolences.


I appreciate the kind words. His mother died under similar circumstances (11.5 years ago now) which just makes it even more devastating.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 15, 2021)

There's just too much going on. A bazillion things to do.


----------



## Holla (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm feeling rather frustrated at the pressure on me to find a significant other.

I'm constantly being pushed to just "hurry up and find someone". To make matters more complicated I finally learned that I'm asexual as of last year. I've always been asexual I just never realized that's what I was until recently. Well I could actually be demisexual but I've never had a relationship with a close enough of a connection to know for sure. Regardless I'm on the asexual spectrum somewhere. I am heteroromantic though so it's not that I don't want a romantic relationship.

I really do want a relationship and have tried looking via online but most people in my area aren't on the asexual spectrum. I'm not against a relationship with someone who isn't ace but they would need to truly respect my boundaries and who I am. My previous relationship last year made it seem like non-ace people really don't get it or just don't care about understanding how I feel. I know I'm wrong about that and not all people are that way but I can't help but feel that way.

To make matters worse I'm 24 (almost 25) and most of the people I grew up with in school are married, engaged and/or have kids. Or at the very least have a stable long term relationship. I want to feel happy for them but I just can't bring myself to be as I have none of what they have and feel like a total failure. 

Since the end of my relationship last year I've moved back in with my parents. It's fairly ok as we get along well enough, but they plan on moving away in the coming years and I need to stay in this town due to my job. I want to move out on my own but even with my job I'll be lucky if I can pay for even the cheapest place on my own.

I try not to let this stuff bring me down too much but ugh I can't help it sometimes.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm so sick of feeling so tired and fatigued 24/7. I have no energy, no motivation and all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 15, 2021)

Classes are going to start up soon again

I'm worried about having to pay off classes for college since I'm now using up all my grants and FAFSA money >.>

Also I'm not getting any breaks off for this semester except for Easter day. No Spring Break off, no Good Friday off, nothing except for Easter day. 

*_cries_*


----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2021)

my back is sore ;-; luckily it's not as much pain as i was feeling last night


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: rant abt my dad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you just try, entertaining your Dad's opinion and listen. Knowledge is power, and knowledge of how and why your Dad feels that way can go a long way into understanding him and maybe even finding common ground. 
When your Dad says something you disagree with, don't cut him off and shut him out. Just listen. Your Dad raised you and loves you more than you'll ever know. Maybe it doesn't seem that way to you but you are young (I assume). You will better understand when you have children of your own. He doesn't want to bring you harm, and he probably feels that you are caught up on the lies being told to our youth. You don't need to believe or trust me, I'm just trying to throw some common sense into the equation. Your Dad is upset, and rightfully so, and maybe doesn't handle that emotion very well when the child he loves is thinking and saying things that deeply hurt him. 
Look at him as a man in pain and try to give him some sense of concern and care. I comes down to just listening to him. It doesn't hurt you, it won't cost you anything, you don't have to change your mind or feelings, but you have everything to gain!!!

He loves you, you love him, listen to how he feels and you will feel better, I promise. 
If it doesn't,  you can have all my tbt at the time it failed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2021)

Diegoboy said:


> --


I think what makes this so hard for me to do is the fact that he's constantly rude to all of us (me, my mom, my brother) and he's completely unwilling to open up and talk to anyone about his issues. we know he has issues cause he grew up with an abusive father but he's gotta do some work on his part, he needs to make an effort to better himself. I just can't stand dealing w him anymore. after 21 years it's getting old.


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 15, 2021)

@xSuperMario64x
as i said, maybe he has issues handling his emotions. If he can see that you are, at the very least, trying to listen to him. He can have some sense that his opinions are being considered. 
People yell and get rude because they feel they aren't being heard. Just hear him out.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 15, 2021)

GAH! How ignorant can my mother be? 

... It'd be nice to have some support. But noooo, you're too selfish! you stupid *****

	Post automatically merged: Jan 15, 2021

Stupid piece of **** 

yeah maybe I did say I'd do it all on my own don't worry bout it. But don't you feel lacking as a parent in any ****ing way???? Stupid *****. Screw you and screw everyone. And those times where I tried to let loose and have fun with you guys eventually get twisted in some racist way or some ****. **** all of ya'll, can't wait to say goodbye to you guys on Sunday!


----------



## Soigne (Jan 15, 2021)

irritated that my manager has something against me and refuses to promote me even though everyone else at the store thinks i should be. that and i hate my job. and i hate my coworkers. and i hate that there's literally nothing else for me to do but suck it up and keep working.


----------



## Neb (Jan 15, 2021)

Being off my meds for four days has made me really irritable and angsty. Exercise helps, but I can only keep it up for so long. Hopefully my refill will come in soon...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think what makes this so hard for me to do is the fact that he's constantly rude to all of us (me, my mom, my brother) and he's completely unwilling to open up and talk to anyone about his issues. we know he has issues cause he grew up with an abusive father *but he's gotta do some work on his part*, he needs to make an effort to better himself. I just can't stand dealing w him anymore. after 21 years it's getting old.


sounds a lot like my dad. My dad is also fairly conservative and unwilling to change his views, but in my case he literally doesn't have any critical thinking skills and can't back up what he says lol. He often just repeats what the media says without thinking much more. He's had a bad past as well like yours, but the part I highlighted in the quote is his problem as well. He's had _years_ to change but he listens to absolutely nobody. After 23 years of this ****, I couldn't care if he loves me or not, or even apologizes, because the same **** will happen over and over again until he makes a change in himself.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 15, 2021)

I don’t feel super great. I’m okay and my days been okay but I can just tell that I’m feeling off suddenly and I hate it. It frustrates me when I’ll be fine and then one little thing will happen and I’ll just end up upsetting myself over nothing. I’m trying to ignore it but I can _feel _that like nervous knot in my stomach sort of thing and like I’m about to cry. :/


----------



## Jessi (Jan 16, 2021)

It bothers me how much I'm down on myself, and no matter what I do I can never seem to shake it. I don't know, I'm so quick to compare myself to others out of impulse. 

And recently I've been feeling so insecure; more so than usual. Everything I seem to do, I always find someone who does it 10x better, or looks 10x better, and shows it 10x better.

I hate this feelings, but it just comes naturally


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 16, 2021)

I want a switch lite, they look so cute.


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 16, 2021)

What's bothering me is, no one seems to have a spare rocket DIY.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2021)

I stayed up too late last night cause I lost track of the time (i usually go to bed at 10pm but I went to bed at like 1:30 instead) and now it's 11:20am and I'm really tired


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 16, 2021)

my brother and dad are always arguing about the most basic things, i feel like i'm listening to the same conversation every single day it's so annoying


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2021)

*record scratch* d-d-d-depression


----------



## deana (Jan 16, 2021)

Spoiler: Just whatever this is



It's supposed to be a dress up day at my work with a "cozy" theme. I was going to borrow some clothes from my partner to wear (because what are boyfriends for if not to steal their clothes right?) but he left the house at 7am this morning because his dad is in hospital. 

So now I am worried about his dad, worried about my partner, and everyone's just looking at me like I'm a party pooper for not wearing pj's at work like sorry I wasn't in the mood today? It seems inappropriate to be doing "fun dress up" when a family member is doing so poorly. And also didn't want to borrow clothes without asking. But I didn't want to explain all that to them either so I'm just the work buzzkill today who didn't dress up 


.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2021)

My head hurts and has been hurting for hooouurs now, almost for the entirety of my 10.5 hour shift today. I drank water and turned off the lights (save for my light up thingy that makes a soft light so I can see wear I'm walking and my phone set all the way down) but neither have helped.
I really haven't had anything to eat since 6am this morning (it's almost 7pm now) but what is being made for dinner I don't like. So my stomach also hurts the point of feeling nauseous.
What a swell way to end the week.-.


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 16, 2021)

Spoiler



As I was trying to pay off my tuition, I ended up taking money away instead of actually paying it off because of how weird the format of the system is, and I'm really stressed rn. I tried contacting the office at my college and emailing them, but I got automatic messages back saying that they won't be back until January 19, which is when payments are due. I'm so stressed out right now and I can't think rn.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 16, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> So, it was my first time selling on Nookazon yesterday. And other than having to get used to the faster pace of dealing with offers and occasionally worrying about potential scams/scammers (which hasn't happened yet, thankfully), it was all good. Just a few things kind of irked me, though...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Salty Ranting/Venting
> ...


nookazon is crazy. i use it a ton because i knew about it way longer than bell tree, so i have over 500 trades done so far. thankfully no scammers, but the people on there want ridiculous prices for most things. also i hate when accepting a trade, they send me the dodo, and a second after they cancel the trade. has happened to me quite often and it always makes me salty because like...you sent me the dodo! you went that far! and then a millisecond later your out. it feels like they wanted to waste my time

also in the nookazon app, the noise it makes is 1) annoying, and 2) stops my music while trading because apparently my phone sees it as music????


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2021)

other people: "you should try to get along w your dad!"

my dad: randomly walks into my room to complain that there's a tiny bit of hair dye on the wall (which wilk come off easily with some soap) and I told him it's fine and he's like WE'LL WHEN YOU'RE NOT THE ONE MAKING THE HOUSE PAYMENT YEAH 



like seriously chill the **** out my dude, it's a tiny bit of hair dye. so what? why the **** does he have to make a big deal out if something so small? this kinda bs is why I don't like him.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 16, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> other people: "you should try to get along w your dad!"
> 
> my dad: randomly walks into my room to complain that there's a tiny bit of hair dye on the wall (which wilk come off easily with some soap) and I told him it's fine and he's like WE'LL WHEN YOU'RE NOT THE ONE MAKING THE HOUSE PAYMENT YEAH
> 
> ...


my dad is the same way. people always are like "but theyre your dad!! you have to try and forgive them!" no. you dont have to. my dad screamed at me, abused me, and yet people have the nerve to say "well he still loves you!" quit that. that isnt helpful in the slightest

	Post automatically merged: Jan 16, 2021

that kind of talk makes abused people think they need to forgive their abusers and what they went through wasnt bad enough. its harmful and it has always bothered me


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 16, 2021)

it's hard living up to seemingly perfect siblings. they have everything i don't have- a bunch of friends they've known for years, amazing grades and skills, etc.
they've been so great at everything we've all done for years- meanwhile i still can't play those games we loved.
i can't even focus in my classes because i'm stressed about living up to the bar they set for me.
why has my life been trash compared to theirs? at this point the only thing keeping me alive are my stuffed animals that i still talk to.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 16, 2021)

hit with the sudden realization that majoring in something i was passionate about killed my passion and it's been almost a year since i graduated college and i haven't done said passion once in the past year.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 17, 2021)

mother nature visited while i had no paaaads...


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 17, 2021)

i asked my sister if i could have a few of her amiibos and she said no (which was fine)
so i made them with those nfc cards and not even a day later, she gave me the ones i asked for 
i can't sell them either because everyone is buying the fake cards atm 
(to be fair i prefer to buy the fake cards too)

also i've officially deleted nookazon just because everyone on there was super annoying
i was using the last of my nook tickets to get a few villager photos and someone offered me what i wanted then messeged me saying they didn't have them but offered me lolly and bob's photos instead
i politely turned their offer down however they just kept offering me random stuff (pretty much everything other than what i asked for) 
then started begging for me to give them my nook tickets 

and other people make offers for things i sell then cancel not even a second later because "the seller was unresponsive"
like give me a chance to actually open the app 

but yeah this website is wayyy better, so i deleted nookazon and i'm gonna trade on here from now on


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2021)

Soigne said:


> hit with the sudden realization that majoring in something i was passionate about killed my passion and it's been almost a year since i graduated college and i haven't done said passion once in the past year.


I can relate to this. I've a BA in Filmmaking and Screenwriting and by the end of it my desire to create was dead and buried. I later ended up doing a second Bachelor's degree in a non-creative field (Biomedical Science) and in the later years of that my desire to write finally returned. Hopefully in time your passion will return too.


----------



## Raz (Jan 17, 2021)

Heat. We're dealing with temperatures around 98C/100F daily, and I can't stand the heat. I hate summer


----------



## oak (Jan 17, 2021)

I wish the submission for the writing contest was private cause I suck at writing. I don't think I have written anything since high school 10 years ago so the short story I wrote is bad lmao. I have the writing comprehension of an elementary school kid. This is a small complaint I know lol, but it's embarrassing knowing anyone can read it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2021)

College. A bit.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 17, 2021)

Spoiler: vent stuff



tw suicidal thoughts

writing all of my thoughts down about this might help
a friend and i started reconciling in september. its a long story not worth indulging in here but 2-3 years ago he was a very close friend of mine who ended up really hurting me. i was able to convey all of my thoughts and feelings on that in a letter of sorts and i sent that to him with the help of my other friend (now ex-friend due to some horrible things coming out about him) and from that we began to talk again. it was extremely difficult at times and bumpy along the way but i started to heal, eventually coming to forgiveness which is what i wanted to be able to achieve. he became of my closest friends again, something i do not regret. then the ex-friend whose actions were brought to light, instead of taking accountability, dedicated his "apology" to digging up dirt and calling out my friend, making our situation public to everyone. this was done completely out of spite and it backfired immensely, no one seemed to worry over our situation specifically though but it still deeply hurt the both of us. im so drained and exhausted from it all and i hope this era of my life is almost over. my friend has been unwell, his anxiety escalated rapidly within the past week to the point where hes having multiple panic attacks and breaking down. even though his own actions from the past are making him feel like this i still feel really bad for him. its not like he was evil or intentionally malicious. because of this hes decided to take a break from all forms of social media for a month or two, maybe less, maybe more, to focus on the real world and getting therapy. yesterday we had our final conversation addressing everything and saying goodbye and today he said a few more things and goodbye again before deleting the app. its going to feel so weird without him as we talked almost every day for the past 3-4 months, i have to keep reminding myself that hes gone and will be for a while. im going to miss him. im more concerned with the fact that he is afraid of having suicidal thoughts and if he will keep deteriorating. i wouldnt be angry at him if he acted on it but i would be completely crushed and devastated. ive been feeling suicidal myself but ive been able to keep those thoughts "dormant" for the time being, for the most part at least. this is going to be a test of my patience and hope

im just glad im not alone anymore. i have friends that i trust and love even if i dont talk to them every day. 2 years ago i didnt have that. i feel kinda dumb that bell tree was the thing that made me feel a lot better when i cried about it in this thread back then but it did show me how compassionate people on here can really be


----------



## xara (Jan 18, 2021)

lungs said:


> Spoiler: vent stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i’m really glad that you two were able to repair your friendship; i know how difficult it can be to tell someone how they’ve made you feel and forgiveness isn’t always easy but i’m proud of you both for doing that. i’m sorry about what your ex friend did; they didn’t have the right to do that at all. i’m sending many healing thoughts to you and your friend and hope that he can get the help that he needs. i’m really glad that you have other friends with you, as well; times are difficult right now but i genuinely believe that you guys will be okay. i know we don’t know each other but feel free to shoot me a message if you ever need someone to talk to.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 18, 2021)

It's getting difficult to unload diy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> other people: "you should try to get along w your dad!"
> 
> my dad: randomly walks into my room to complain that there's a tiny bit of hair dye on the wall (which wilk come off easily with some soap) and I told him it's fine and he's like WE'LL WHEN YOU'RE NOT THE ONE MAKING THE HOUSE PAYMENT YEAH
> 
> ...


sounds like my dad too so yeah.
and i hate when people push get along with him when they obviously doesn't know about the thing and that psycho is nice to others

	Post automatically merged: Jan 18, 2021

useless splatfest aside from the participation stuff 

also really getting pissy at NH for the crap RNG and that trying to get spiny lobster/sea pig is like that bike mario party 1 game. no thanks i can be without completion... i kinda wanna reset a SH map but cba ****ing tut again.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 18, 2021)

Spoiler: TW Mental health/ableism



The disability benefits process is killing me. I feel so ill and anxious all the time and I don’t know how much longer I can cope with this. I need money for living. I can’t work. I can’t cook for myself and I can’t leave the house. But instead of using my little energy to try to manage my illness better i’m throwing it all at this stupid process where I get turned down again and again and it’s actually killing me. ended up having a panic attack because someone who was supposed to be giving me advice for the appeal hearing in a week instead told me I’m not disabled and I just. If the people who are supposed to be on my side won’t help then what am I supposed to do. Feel like this country just wants me to become homeless or die and not be a burden anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2021)

why in the world did I sleep til noon again lmao, ig this whole day is wasted


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 18, 2021)

I had a really stressful dream where I was finally at school for second semester but I couldn't navigate any of my classes and my feet broke because I had to run the mile again... then I woke up so relieved but now I'm dreading school to start on wednesday D:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2021)

New state, new environment. Moved into my college dorm yesterday. I'm not handling it that well.


----------



## pochy (Jan 18, 2021)

Spoiler



these past three weeks have been really exhausting. i've had to stay up till 4am every night watching my sister sleep, and i have to study for my uni exams during the day. but i also feel like i haven't been productive at all in this time, it feels like i'm stuck, and i can't help but worry. i wish the doctors could finally diagnose what's wrong with her, her attack was on the 24th, it feels like it should've been figured out sooner


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2021)

Having a mild allergic reaction to something plus a headache >_>


----------



## Raz (Jan 18, 2021)

Heat. This weather is unbearable. It's 11:42 pm and the temperature is still around 27C/79F. And we're not even at the peak of summer...


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 18, 2021)

Spoiler: Sensitive Telemarketer story



I got a telemarketing call from... guess who... American Neo-Nazis??! What kind of world do we live in?
I mean... why? Why do people believe in things like this?!
It’s so strange to see people dead serious about something that seems so... wrong.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 18, 2021)

The lack of communication and understanding of each other between members of my family is infuriating  my head literally hurts


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 18, 2021)

my stomach's being a butt lately. i'll be hungry and then as soon as i get food my stomach suddenly is like "i hurt D':"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2021)

Ouch... headache because I didn't drink coffee. Need to clean out a cup and make one.


----------



## vixened (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm lonely. I just want to hangout with someone that has the same interests as me (irl). I'm stuck at home


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 19, 2021)

My stomach hurts  I hate getting periods. I _know_ I’m not pregnant. I have no intention of getting pregnant. If I could just opt out of periods that would be fantastic because I am so tired of being in pain


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 19, 2021)

What does this lady want for her chairs!?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

literally everything is bothering me at this point

so basically my mum keeps ignoring me and my dad keeps talking over me everytime i speak
i don't know if they're aware i'm talking because i'm pretty quiet, it's still super annoying
then when they finally talk to me, they start having a go at me because i can't find a job 
i've applied for jobs but we're in lockdown so it's not exactly easy 

also i won't go fully into detail but i wanted to visit my sister for an hour or so because today is the last day i can see her pet rats
but when i asked if i could go, my mum just got angry with me 

sorry for the mini rant, i'm just so annoyed rn


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 19, 2021)

i just started playing acnl and i am just loving how chill it is compared to acnh. right now both my nh islands are empty and incomplete, and it stresses me out so much that i dont even want to play

so im bothered because im realizing i dont like terraforming. i do love the idea of making my own island, but nothing i make really makes me happy with it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 19, 2021)

i submitted a completely different assignment to my teacher by accident and now i'm freaking out
i fixed it but now the other submission would still be there and now i'm having a mental breakdown and its still bugging me


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 19, 2021)

Classes start for me tomorrow

Also my college decided to take away all the breaks for the semester so no spring break or any days off except for Easter

Even worse is that I'm taking Physics and Calculus II that same semester rip


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 19, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> literally everything is bothering me at this point
> 
> so basically my mum keeps ignoring me and my dad keeps talking over me everytime i speak
> i don't know if they're aware i'm talking because i'm pretty quiet, it's still super annoying
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear this! ):

Parents can be rough but its really important to keep yourself strong and build on your relationship with them. I mean in the end they do so much for you right? And that's because they care about you. Sometimes it's better to let things go 

Although it sucks how hard parents can be on us sometimes! I hope things get better for you


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

Acruoxil said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this! ):
> 
> Parents can be rough but its really important to keep yourself strong and build on your relationship with them. I mean in the end they do so much for you right? And that's because they care about you. Sometimes it's better to let things go
> 
> Although it sucks how hard parents can be on us sometimes! I hope things get better for you


ty it is rough, my parents can be a bit hard on me sometimes and i can't exactly talk back to them or it'll make things worse 

but at the end of the day, they have done a lot for me and i do love them both so i never hold anything against them 
like i do with my aunt... never forgive...


----------



## vixened (Jan 20, 2021)

I couldn't get two conches to give to Katt in time today. I'm trying to get in my town and Im doing the amiibo method so I can to do DIYs items for her.
I offered three people on nookazon for their listings. one denied my offer because it was too low 
(I offered 50k for *two conches *and they thought that wasn't enough_. _I'm not paying a tons of bells for just two shells, that's dumb. so I gave up on that person)
the others either ignored me or never saw my offers. I really dont like nookazon because everyone wants way too much bells for items, or they're non responsive.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2021)

feeling kinda iffy this morning 

also not a big bother but I'm sitting on my bed and the cat has a hold on my foot (it's under the blanket, he wanted to attack it lol) so now I can't move lmaooo---
op he moved it's all good


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2021)

nl>nh

also can people stop complaining about harris thanks.


----------



## Lightspring (Jan 20, 2021)

I failed my first quiz for Qualitative Analysis for Chemistry and I feel like trash. I am literally so tired of it telling me that 20/2=10 is wrong? I really hate sig figs, that’s for sure.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m just tired and sad. I’m tired of hiding it, I don’t feel like myself at all lately and that I can never do anything right anymore. I’m also a little addicted to the waifu/husbando game on discord.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2021)

feeling really tired and lacking energy to do anything at all, I would like to go lie down but my dad is working on the floor in my room so I have to wait until he's done 

also tired of being responsible for everything here (washing dishes, laundry, cleaning the bathroom, sweeping/mopping, cleaning litter boxes, taking trash out, etc) cause if I don't do it then it gets out of hand (plus others get mad when I don't do it cause they pay me.... occasionally to do it) and it stresses me out too much


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 20, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also tired of being responsible for everything here (washing dishes, laundry, cleaning the bathroom, sweeping/mopping, cleaning litter boxes, taking trash out, etc) cause if I don't do it then it gets out of hand (plus others get mad when I don't do it cause they pay me.... occasionally to do it) and it stresses me out too much



i just want to say i really feel for you, when i lived with my parents it was the same exact way, they expected me to do absolutely everything or else nothing would get done at all and it was so draining


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 20, 2021)

what have i gotten myself into with auditioning for my schools show choir? what was i thinking? i can't dance or sing


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 20, 2021)

reacting to makeup again.. dang i wish i would wear eyeshadow but my skin decided to be all sensitive D:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2021)

This damn Capital One advertisement, man. I'm trying to re-watch "Enter The Dragon", and in pops the same freakin' ad over and over again. It's the one where the dude goes, "Whoa, Susan!" and the gal goes, "Oh! I am looking for coupon codes." 

...Well, _I_ am trying to watch this damn Bruce Lee movie for free without seeing the same goddamn ad over and over again every 10 minutes. GOD!


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 20, 2021)

I wish physics wasn't so hard and time consuming because I have literally one brain cell


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2021)

**** ADULTING


----------



## xara (Jan 20, 2021)

i hope everything except my IBS has a pleasant evening. :/


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m sad because somebody is selling this cute sewing machine near me, but by _near _me I mean like ... an hour away. And my province is under Stay at Home Orders so we aren’t really meant to be heading out for long drives and such.

It’s okay because I have a sewing machine this one is just a bit fancier and came with extra presser feet that I don’t have.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 20, 2021)

I thought I had got out of my seasonal depression.
Nope.
I'm back in depressed mode, and I probably will be for a really long time.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I thought I had got out of my seasonal depression.
> Nope.
> I'm back in depressed mode, and I probably will be for a really long time.



Hey, just wanna let you know that if you need someone to talk to - to vent or just chat about anything, really - you just let me know, okay? Message me anytime, man. Hoping things will get better for you. Depression sucks ass. </3


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm so incompetent when it comes to writing. I'm sitting in front of a blank google doc, staring into the white abyss, not knowing how to start or how to make my thoughts flow coherently. _Those remedial classes I had to take were surely in vain. _This is just frustrating as hell.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> This damn Capital One advertisement, man. I'm trying to re-watch "Enter The Dragon", and in pops the same freakin' ad over and over again. It's the one where the dude goes, "Whoa, Susan!" and the gal goes, "Oh! I am looking for coupon codes."
> 
> ...Well, _I_ am trying to watch this damn Bruce Lee movie for free without seeing the same goddamn ad over and over again every 10 minutes. GOD!


adblockers baby.

and also people speaking about their kid problems 24/7... zzz

if that child was born out of your free will and choice stop complaining and being rude.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2021)

also ACNH

since when do plots get taken just overnight? I haven't played that game online in ages


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2021)

tried to watch a video of a conservative reviewing the book "I am Jazz" (in case you don't know, it's a book about a transgender child, a boy who identifies as a girl and is loved and supported by their parents to make that transition) and I could only watch about a minute before I felt sick to my stomach. 

he compared the book to an "antifa rally", he says it's gender confusion being pushed by the liberal agenda, and that it's brainwashing kids. the comments were saying stupid **** like "what happened to the days when children simply learned to read and write and do math, and they learned how to respect each other?" 

yeah what happened to the good old days, when gay bars were intentionally raided by police and people were blackmailed and even killed just for being LGBT+? remember, the good old days? this kinda bull**** is why I have a really difficult time respecting conservatives. they gotta try to convince people that the LGBT+ community is a terrorist organization hell bent on destroying the country, when in reality we're just coming together and celebrating our differences and not hiding them anymore (as it should be). there's literally nothing harmful in that. 


I can never understand the conservative mindset.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 21, 2021)

I feel like I could use a week long nap


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2021)

Spoiler:  might be a trigger to some - suicidal ideations and things



I guess, now I know how it feels for a loved one to try and end their life. I've been on the opposite end, but now I get to experience what people felt about me whenever I was in that situation. See, a friend of mine tried to OD yesterday. They're alive, but I may not see them for maybe a week or so, since they've been transferred to a behavioral health center. I miss him. I'm really fond of him. I can't wait to see hin again, and I can't wait to tell him to not feel guilty about _anything. _It's nobody's fault. I'm not mad at him in the slightest, or anything of the sort - I'm just concerned. I wasn't able to visit him in the ER, and I doubt the institution that he was put in will allow visitors due to COVID-19. I mean, the ER had heavy regulations, so I wouldn'tbe surprised. I love him dearly. I want to see him.


----------



## xara (Jan 21, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler:  might be a trigger to some - suicidal ideations and things
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, now I know how it feels for a loved one to try and end their life. I've been on the opposite end, but now I get to experience what people felt about me whenever I was in that situation. See, a friend of mine tried to OD yesterday. They're alive, but I may not see them for maybe a week or so, since they've been transferred to a behavioral health center. I miss him. I'm really fond of him. I can't wait to see hin again, and I can't wait to tell him to not feel guilty about _anything. _It's nobody's fault. I'm not mad at him in the slightest, or anything of the sort - I'm just concerned. I wasn't able to visit him in the ER, and I doubt the institution that he was put in will allow visitors due to COVID-19. I mean, the ER had heavy regulations, so I wouldn'tbe surprised. I love him dearly. I want to see him.



 i’m so sorry. i hope he’ll be alright - i’ll keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 21, 2021)

My internet connection is terrible and it's making my zoom class difficult to pay attention in


----------



## oak (Jan 21, 2021)

Just being a complainer.


Spoiler



I didn't get any shifts this week for work which really sucks cause I was hoping to take a week off work after my ear procedure on February 2nd, but now it looks like I won't be able to afford it. I've had this ear procedure before and the world is SO loud afterwards. My hearing is terrible so when they place the tubes inside my ear, it's so over whelming hearing all these sounds all at once. It's a dramatic difference. I can't even drive myself home afterwards but I'm gonna have to go to work the next day with my head swimming just so we don't get behind on our bills. Imma have to stuff my ears with cotton balls and then wear ear muffs. Being an adult sucks lmao.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 21, 2021)

i really don't care anymore the next customer to give me back talk is getting it right back


----------



## Neb (Jan 21, 2021)

Planning hangouts is seriously one of the worst parts of being an adult. No matter how many times I try, I just can't do it without seeming awkward or pushy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2021)

My mind is a mess from what's happened.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My mind is a mess from what's happened.


what happened 

also y'all zoomers on the internet/social media, just because something is more open/acceptable to talk about doesn't mean you are free to bully and act passive-aggressive towards others. please n thanks.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 22, 2021)

One of the Goop crotch candles burst into flames.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

i probably complain way to much but like
i haven't played the vr in a year and i was so excited to play that while i was, i accidently smacked my left hand with the vr controller 

i mean, this happened last night but my hand still really hurts 
my mum said there's nothing on my hand so it's fine, but it's not fine i hit it really hard and i can't hold anything atm 

i need to try not to be so clumsy to be fair


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 22, 2021)

the fact that i disappear from tbt so often and for a long time too...
i also always feel bad about it in the end ahahah-


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 22, 2021)

I've got another stay away for work, where I'll be working away from home again. I don't mind being away from home, but I hate the unknowns that come with it. Like I don't know where I'm staying, what the work is going to be like, what the routine will be etc. And all these questions raise so much anxiety  I've already been sleeping bad lately, now its gonna be even worse lol


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 22, 2021)

honestly i can't focus on anything this morning..I have a bunch of stuff I could be getting on with but my mind says no, refresh tbt for hours instead


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 22, 2021)

redacted


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

so my friend told me i do too much for others and it comes off as annoying, but is that even a thing?
like is there a limit to helping people? 

i thought i was being nice now i'm just really confused


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 22, 2021)

threw up from pain when I had barely any food in my system so that was epic and also pissed me off for some reason


----------



## Toska (Jan 22, 2021)

The amount I overthink things frustrates me.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 22, 2021)

I keep having mental breakdowns and panic attacks during 3 classes I have right before lunch at school. I wish they could just stop.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 22, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I keep having mental breakdowns and panic attacks during 3 classes I have right before lunch at school. I wish they could just stop.


Looking for something to take your mind off things?


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 22, 2021)

Every single night since the pandemic started my neighbors have been howling at exactly 8:00 PM. It drives me absolutely insane. 
Tonight I was pleasantly surprised as it was 8:02 and I heard no howling. I started to get hope that maybe they will stop, but it turns out they were just a few minutes late. Sigh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2021)

Yowch, my left arm is all sore.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 22, 2021



coldpotato said:


> Every single night since the pandemic started *my neighbors have been howling at exactly 8:00 PM*. It drives me absolutely insane.
> Tonight I was pleasantly surprised as it was 8:02 and I heard no howling. I started to get hope that maybe they will stop, but it turns out they were just a few minutes late. Sigh



I wish you could have seen my WTF face when I read that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 22, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Every single night since the pandemic started my neighbors have been howling at exactly 8:00 PM. It drives me absolutely insane.
> Tonight I was pleasantly surprised as it was 8:02 and I heard no howling. I started to get hope that maybe they will stop, but it turns out they were just a few minutes late. Sigh



lmao what 


I really can't wait for my plushie to get here, idk how I waited like 2 weeks for my other ones this is torture lol


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 22, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yowch, my left arm is all sore.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 22, 2021
> 
> ...



The thing is people were doing this at the start of the pandemic to "let out pent up frustration". It was a trend for a while in some places but I feel like most people stopped and let it go after a few weeks, but my neighbors won't let it go :/


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 23, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Looking for something to take your mind off things?


Sort of. Usually it subsides after I eat lunch, but it's still there. I kind of distract myself for the rest of the day.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 23, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Sort of. Usually it subsides after I eat lunch, but it's still there. I kind of distract myself for the rest of the day.


In a stand up comedy mood?


----------



## Neb (Jan 23, 2021)

I think I mentioned this before, but it's still relevant. 

About a year ago I confessed to a friend and she reciprocated. We decided to put off a relationship since she didn't feel ready. After a few months I lost interest and was too afraid to tell her. Now she's calling me cute via text. Should I tell her the truth directly or should I just not show interest anymore? I still value our friendship. I just can't force myself to return feelings that are no longer there.


----------



## xara (Jan 23, 2021)

Neb said:


> I think I mentioned this before, but it's still relevant.
> 
> About a year ago I confessed to a friend and she reciprocated. We decided to put off a relationship since she didn't feel ready. After a few months I lost interest and was too afraid to tell her. Now she's calling me cute via text. Should I tell her the truth directly or should I just not show interest anymore? I still value our friendship. I just can't force myself to return feelings that are no longer there.



while it’ll likely be a rough conversation, i highly recommend telling her the truth. she’ll be hurt but it’s a better alternative to pretending that the feelings are still mutual or just abruptly showing lack of interest without an explanation, which could hurt her more. good luck and i hope everything turns out okay. ^^


----------



## shion (Jan 23, 2021)

Neb said:


> I think I mentioned this before, but it's still relevant.
> 
> About a year ago I confessed to a friend and she reciprocated. We decided to put off a relationship since she didn't feel ready. After a few months I lost interest and was too afraid to tell her. Now she's calling me cute via text. Should I tell her the truth directly or should I just not show interest anymore? I still value our friendship. I just can't force myself to return feelings that are no longer there.



she's your friend and you respect her
so i say be honest! if i were her i would prefer that to being led on, not that that's what you're intending to do but it might come off that way. good luck to you neb <3 you are a really sweet person so i think it'll go over ok.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 23, 2021)

I hate the kind of people who always expect you to be working when you're on the clock. Like...I'm a good worker. I pride myself in that. But, when there is no work to be done, I can't just make up things to do. I also live by the mindset of not wasting energy. It's better to save your energy for the bursts when you need it, than it is to just burn it steadily for no reason. I don't know...it just makes me angry sometimes. Last night, someone made me feel like I had somehow not done a good enough job...and the more I thought about it, the more I was like "I did that job more efficiently than anyone could have asked". It really is true sometimes that the more efficient and good at your job you are, the easier it is for people to overlook you. Is it better to pretend to be busy and take longer doing something just to trick people? I hate that. That's not me...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 23, 2021)

my scale tryna tell me I gained 5 lbs overnight


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 23, 2021)

I wish I kept my pink ds & I wish I bought a pink 3ds


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 23, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my scale tryna tell me I gained 5 lbs overnight




Definitely possible. And normal, actually. It's probably just water weight. 

Your body can retain water for a whole bunch of reasons.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2021)

College. Heavy stuff, man.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 23, 2021)

Please just SHUT. UP. If you’re not quiet for five goddam minutes I think I’m going to explode.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 23, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> Definitely possible. And normal, actually. It's probably just water weight.
> 
> Your body can retain water for a whole bunch of reasons.


it's not that. the scale isn't calibrated properly and idk how to calibrate it. and it only said it one time, then jumped back down to the 176 range which is more likely what it is. I also happen to be wearing heavy sweat pants today 
I'm about to just start using Wii Fit to weigh myself cause at least that can be calibrated.


also my plushie is supposed to arrive in two days and I'm just so impatient


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm, well, a bit depressed at the moment. I believe it's due to all the coursework that I've yet to do. Lots of reading and things to get done. How do people manage this?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 23, 2021)

so i've stopped talking my only friend because she's just been so horrible to me lately and my mum is now worried because she thinks i'm gonna be lonely
but surely i'd be happier without someone being so negative all the time for literally no reason

sorry i complain about everything...


----------



## Soigne (Jan 23, 2021)

everything is such a mess and i have no interests or friends to distract myself from how horrible my life is lol so i just . drink and smoke and sleep and boy this isn't healthy


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 23, 2021)

I hate it when people put you in an uncomfortable difficult position and then later get mad at you for it. Take responsibility for yourself and stop risking my job because you can’t get your **** together. I’m tired of crazy people lately.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 23, 2021)

bit of a tiny bother, but how come every single one of my friends is a weeb? how did it all come down to this? i have zero escape ;v;


----------



## Neb (Jan 24, 2021)

Can advertisers _please _stop making me feel guilty for being single this time of year? I already feel bad enough without it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm, well, a bit depressed at the moment. I believe it's due to all the coursework that I've yet to do. Lots of reading and things to get done. How do people manage this?


make schedules for you homework, really. or decide like "today i'm gonna write 2 pages, or read 100 pages etc." and let it take all day if it does. no need to make stressful 1 hour goals or stuff.

also focus on the positive such as being away from your family 
-

also neopets beta layout fanpeople and ninty fanpeople...pls.


----------



## shion (Jan 24, 2021)

i hate chronic pain so MUCH!! my hips feel like i strapped weights to them omg omg i sat on my stairs for half an hour omg


----------



## Lightspring (Jan 24, 2021)

I’m sick (not with COVID) and it just feels weird after not feeling like this for a year. My throat hurts and every time I sneeze it kind of hurts.


----------



## oak (Jan 24, 2021)

It's starting to snow ugh. If I didn't have to work and drive then I would enjoy the snown but it just makes the roads like ice rinks. Now I sound like an old guy complaining about the snow while the kids have fun lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 24, 2021)

I've never heard anyone in my life complain as much as my dad does lmao


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 24, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've never heard anyone in my life complain as much as my dad does lmao



Same, tbh. My dad and my grandmother are both super annoying. Lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> make schedules for you homework, really. or decide like "today i'm gonna write 2 pages, or read 100 pages etc." and let it take all day if it does. no need to make stressful 1 hour goals or stuff.
> 
> also focus on the positive such as being away from your family
> -
> ...



Thank you lovely.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 24, 2021)

I was kinda hoping I'd be traveling in a car for work, but we're in a truck and _oh my freaking god_ the seats are so uncomfortable. Its not like it's a short distance either, its a 6 hour drive. Hhhhhh I can't wait to get to our destination


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2021)

Lightspring said:


> I’m sick (not with COVID) and it just feels weird after not feeling like this for a year. My throat hurts and every time I sneeze it kind of hurts.


Relatable. Sat here this morning struggling to drink tea and trying to process how this is going to disrupt my week. Probably going to have to call and cancel some repairs I had on tomorrow because even though I know the sore throat will just be a symptom of an ear/sinus infection I doubt they will want their employees to take that risk.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 25, 2021)

so i was having a really nice morning playing acnh in my room and listening to some chill music on my speaker
then my mum comes in and says she's calling her sister later and she wants me to come say hi to her

last year, i said i'm never gonna even look at her again after what she did, now i gotta speak to her???
can't even, my mum knows how much i hate her sister


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 25, 2021)

My sleeping schedule is all screwed up. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2021)

just got an email saying that classes start in one week and I'm so disappointed 


I mean I saw it coming but I'm so tired of school, I just don't even want to bother.


----------



## Lightspring (Jan 25, 2021)

911 is coming to my house because my sister is in pain and she’s crying from her sprained ankle. My mom tried to move her to go to the doctor again and now my sister says it feels like it’s on fire. I honestly don’t know what to expect.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2021)

****ing scamazon/scamify only places that have this opera album...grrr..  definitely not supporting either.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2021)

A bit depressed. Good thing I have my therapy session in about thirty minutes. 



Lightspring said:


> 911 is coming to my house because my sister is in pain and she’s crying from her sprained ankle. My mom tried to move her to go to the doctor again and now my sister says it feels like it’s on fire. I honestly don’t know what to expect.



I hope everything will be alright, love. <3


----------



## Lightspring (Jan 25, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> A bit depressed. Good thing I have my therapy session in about thirty minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everything will be alright, love. <3


Thank you, I appreciate it! They’re not back yet but I hope everything will be okay too.

I hope everything will be okay too! I hope your therapy session goes well!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2021)

there's a rabid raccoon in our neighborhood 
(at least in like 98% positive it's rabid, it was walking in circles in the street and seemed oblivious to a car that almost ran it over)

I tried calling the humane society as well as animal control and never got an explicit response, hopefully someone comes and takes care of it.


----------



## My77rh (Jan 25, 2021)

There’s someone in my life who gets really confrontational and petty for really small things and I can’t actually avoid them, not easily anyway. I feel like they actually don’t like me and that’s why they nitpick at small stuff. I’m hoping it’s just hard for them because I’m really different to them, or because of hormones and not because they hate me. Omg _please_ don’t hate me.


----------



## oranje (Jan 25, 2021)

I've been unemployed for about a year now and it's been tough finding jobs. Honestly at this point, I'll take almost anything. It's so disheartening to do interviews and then get ghosted afterwards, even when you send them thank you emails. I know it's not personal, but after so many rejections, it's hard not to question your self-worth. :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 26, 2021)

my thoughts have been super fast and racing literally all day. Not all have been negative, but I've been on edge most of the day. 

other than that I know for a fact that I've been overly self critical of myself today to the point I was having a mini mental breakdown in the back of the truck where my coworkers (hopefully) wouldn't see me. I wanted to bawl my eyes out so bad lmao. The feeling of making mistakes, miscommunication on my end, and knowing I'll never be the fastest/most efficient person in the job gets me down


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2021)

still salty that recording is hardly available. psht.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 26, 2021)

i feel like i worded something poorly and a friend misunderstood :c but maybe its just anxiety. 

also working every day is tough. i hate bras and i havent worn them for like 5 years now, but in a small office i feel so pressured to ;-; why must i be ashamed of my body


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2021)

the thought of going back to classes in a week has me really scared and anxious. I wish school wasn't like this for me. I honestly feel like I might cry.

edit: I also weigh exactly the same as I did yesterday so that's cool. pretty positive the old scale was lying to me. I guess 173.5 isn't a bad weight to be at but it is when my target is 135-140.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 26, 2021)

don't you _love _when someone asks you whats wrong when they notice you're sad, you vent to them about what happened and all they have to say is "ok"? ****ing lovely


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2021)

I just feel... lonely. I have friends who care about me very much, but I wish I had something more - like a lover.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

im remembering my old friends again and just how two faced they were

they would ignore me for whole summers, hang out together but leave me out while id message them occasionally to see how they were doing, or if they wanted to hang out, but nothing, they would see it and ignore me until school started again. but after ditching me they go "you never asked how i was" "you never reached out" "you didnt start conversations"

then we all did art and they asked me for criticism. i would do it, but also praise what i thought was good! and i would try and help them but then theyd get upset at me for...criticizing their work. when they directly asked me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Toska (Jan 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2021)

In this Edgar Allan Poe story I'm in the middle of, "The Unparalleled Adventure of One Hans Pfaall", apparently, a mother cat and her 3 kittens fell to their death at a height of 130000+ feet. WHY?! Why, Poe?!?! Why you do this to me?! ;n;


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 26, 2021)

I literally spent the whole day doing schoolwork and finishing homework from 10AM to 9PM T-T


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2021)

Life is so _hard. _

I am not going to quit. It just can be so difficult sometimes. Though, I think I am feeling a little better than I was moments ago. It's just - it's difficult.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 27, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> The feeling of making mistakes, miscommunication on my end, and knowing I'll never be the fastest/most efficient person in the job gets me down


yeah so I had a conversation with my boss today and I made a remark about being me being clueless in the job, and my boss said "yeah I'll keep silent about that" HAHAHAHA **** me i hate myself


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm very, very tired of everything.


----------



## Gaby0228 (Jan 27, 2021)

I've been really stressed about school, I used to be a straight A's student but online school makes me irriated and forgetful. No matter how hard I try to be positive and try to relax (the reason why I play acnh at all lol) I still fail and it's really getting to me. I feel really lost and I feel like I'm living for nothing and I see my entire future crumble as I just fail more and more classes. I don't have any friends and my "online friends" are just there when I make random tweets. I don't know what I'm doing I just want to take a nap and hope I wake up when everything is okay again


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2021)

Sore throat/chest, high temperature, earache, and I feel like someone punched me in the sinuses. My household is treating me as if I have the plague despite there being zero chance of it being COVID. Hoping my doctor will be able to prescribe antibiotics over the phone because I've a ton of work to do and focusing feels impossible.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 27, 2021)

Daily morning nausea hitting hard today.​


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 27, 2021)

Spoiler: i



i hate how crammed this module is (3-week schedule crammed in 2 weeks, fewer exams but more items per exam, group outputs/presentations every other day), im just so ****ing tired, who designed this module and why do they think this is doing med students a favor in the midst of online classes
i also wish my friends would stop thinking i have a lot of time on my hands just because they do. sorry i dont have your very relaxed TTh 2-hour classes every week. sorry my classes started earlier than march 2021. try an 8-5 jam-packed schedule with exams and paper outputs every week and see if you dont get pissed with people saying "it's easy to adjust your schedule and do other things". add the fact that some doctors are just ****ting on you every time you present and you just have to bear the burden.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 27, 2021)

I just feel like... I’m always annoying and nobody actually likes me? They’re just smiling and nodding and vaguely tolerating me until I leave them in peace.

Go away bad thoughts. Not today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 27, 2021)

the sink is completely full with dirty dishes (cause nobody washes them except for me so if I get into a depressive episode for 2-3 days it gets bad) and I'm almost too overwhelmed to even start washing them


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

42C/43C everyday is like... unbearable. Really, summer in Rio is an endurance test.


----------



## oak (Jan 27, 2021)

I've been anxious the past week, probably cause we have so many bills due on the 1st and my ear procedure is on the 2nd. I was suppose to get this procedure done March 2020 because my ears were so plugged and sore but then covid closed the doctors offices. So basically I've been suffering for an extra whole year. Whenever I blow my nose in the morning, blood comes out. Hopefully after the 2nd my ears will be back on a healthy track and I'll be able to hear better.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 27, 2021)

Technology is so overrated that I think it makes some things more complicated than it already is. The other day, me and my family were trying to set up a coloured printer. All the physical stuff is set up. We all good? No. Apparently, we have to install the software on our devices in order to make full use of the printer AND that we have to make an account for some reason for the benefit of printing wirelessly. Even when we tried to print with the wires plugged in our laptops, it still didn't work. Come on! I just want to use the printer! I don't care about the fancy shmancy technology stuff to make things convenient when it actually makes things more complicated! What the heck happened to just plug the printer into your own computer and have it work that way? Don't fix anything that ain't broke. The printer is nothing but wasted space.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 27, 2021)

I’m about to put my other fish to sleep with clove oil. Seems silly to be sad but I raised them from babies and I’ve had them for many years. Her swim bladder is damaged and I’ve tried everything and she isn’t getting better. She just looks so tired and it isn’t a very good life for her.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 27, 2021)

Spoiler: TW mental health 



I feel so ill. I know I’ll feel better when I don’t have a tribunal coming up but I’m so exhausted by fighting for disability benefits so I can live with dignity. I feel like such a burden on my partner and I hate myself for it. I want to disappear. I’m trying so hard to find things to live for but I just have nothing left in me.


----------



## Neb (Jan 27, 2021)

Several things have made me nervous today. Not to where my mental health is unmanageable, but enough to make this day a low point.

Someone I’m fond of is beating themself up. What happened wasn’t their fault and I wish I could help. Sadly all I can do is reassure them. If only I didn’t live so far away...

It also snowed the other day. I’ve been trapped inside and I can’t exercise without the neighbors complaining. Even floor planks make them punch the wall. I swear I always have the worst luck with apartment complexes. Exercise is one of the few things that consistently regulates my mood. Without it my blood sugar just crashes in the evening.

The lack of motivation I’ve had since the pandemic began has been getting worse. I can’t even study my second language for more than 25 minutes a day without getting bored. I wish I could apply to college for some sense of routine, but I lost my transcript.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 28, 2021)

My right ear hurts a lot. Inner ear infection, basically. Happens sometimes from wearing earbuds. One of those things where I don't really feel it most of the time...but if I touch my ear without thinking (or put earbuds in)...it hurts a ton. Hopefully gets better in a day or two...because, I wear earbuds a lot.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 28, 2021)

Bcat said:


> I just feel like... I’m always annoying and nobody actually likes me? They’re just smiling and nodding and vaguely tolerating me until I leave them in peace.
> 
> Go away bad thoughts. Not today.


I've enjoyed your company.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2021)

it's 2:30am, why am I still up??


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2021)

when you're born like 45+ years too late lol


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Jan 28, 2021)

Been feeling really AITA type of mood because at the beginning of the year, I decided I’d stop chasing down my friends. I was always the one to start conversations. I always tried to initiate activities for us to do. (Mind, this all snowballed at the end of last year when me and my [long distance] gf broke up; I’d tried multiple times to get her to do things with me. I’d say we should call each other, stream a movie, play a game, etc; she’d always say that it sounded fun, but never planned anything with me, but then she’d go out and do those things with her other friends online. This was over the course of a year of us dating and I was in tears by the end LMAO anyway) I’ve had plenty of other friends do this on a smaller level, so it led to me finally saying that if they wanted to talk to me, they’d contact me, and I shouldn’t have to do it all the time.

Anyway, they haven’t contacted me and I’ve actually felt great not having to worry about trying so gd hard for people?? Like. A sigh of relief. But the lingering AITA strikes now and again when I’m lonely and there’s no one to talk to… like… is this petty? Should I keep those friends in my life just to say I have ‘em? I dunno. Friend/relationships are hard sobs

oh my god this is so long i don't ever post in this section of forum im sorry


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 28, 2021)

i just can't get a feel for my main courses this semester, kind of makes me a bit worried about whether this path is right for me or not... i put a lot of money into this lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 28, 2021)

Uni got postponed again, so no Starbucks yet again! ): guess I’m taking a drive tomorrow just to get that cup of coffee haha.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 28, 2021)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Been feeling really AITA type of mood because at the beginning of the year, I decided I’d stop chasing down my friends. I was always the one to start conversations. I always tried to initiate activities for us to do. (Mind, this all snowballed at the end of last year when me and my [long distance] gf broke up; I’d tried multiple times to get her to do things with me. I’d say we should call each other, stream a movie, play a game, etc; she’d always say that it sounded fun, but never planned anything with me, but then she’d go out and do those things with her other friends online. This was over the course of a year of us dating and I was in tears by the end LMAO anyway) I’ve had plenty of other friends do this on a smaller level, so it led to me finally saying that if they wanted to talk to me, they’d contact me, and I shouldn’t have to do it all the time.
> 
> Anyway, they haven’t contacted me and I’ve actually felt great not having to worry about trying so gd hard for people?? Like. A sigh of relief. But the lingering AITA strikes now and again when I’m lonely and there’s no one to talk to… like… is this petty? Should I keep those friends in my life just to say I have ‘em? I dunno. Friend/relationships are hard sobs
> 
> oh my god this is so long i don't ever post in this section of forum im sorry


I can relate to this a lot  I've done similar things before in the past and tbh I'm not really sure what the right answer is here. It might be worth it to reach out to them again, but if nothing really comes of it then you know your answer. I've had friends who stopped reaching out to me where it was pretty obvious they didn't want to continue the relationship anymore when I talked to them, but I've had others who legitimately are very busy with work and other things and just can't talk much. I also think my expectations for people are too high sometimes, so that's something I've been trying to work on. But at the same time, I don't think you should continually put yourself out there for people that wouldn't do the same for you.


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2021)

i was just vibing and my grandmother really hit me with “you put on a few extra pounds” like mam please- :/


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 28, 2021)

xara said:


> i was just vibing and my grandmother really hit me with “you put on a few extra pounds” like mam please- :/




Old people are hilarious. I remember when my great grandmother (on my father's side) was still alive, she told my mom that she looked "nice and plump". She meant it as a compliment. You're talking about a little old lady (who lived to be 99), who came to America from Hungary as a little girl to escape war times. In her mind, telling someone they were "plump" meant healthy and well-fed. It's one of those things we still laugh about, because she was so sincere. My mom was not amused. Lol.


----------



## oak (Jan 28, 2021)

xara said:


> i was just vibing and my grandmother really hit me with “you put on a few extra pounds” like mam please- :/


Ugh I'm really sorry about that. My mom comments on my weight every time I see her and it's a terrible feeling. Sometimes I just jiggle myself at her and slap my belly at her. Maybe you can borrow my technique lol.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Jan 28, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I can relate to this a lot  I've done similar things before in the past and tbh I'm not really sure what the right answer is here. It might be worth it to reach out to them again, but if nothing really comes of it then you know your answer. I've had friends who stopped reaching out to me where it was pretty obvious they didn't want to continue the relationship anymore when I talked to them, but I've had others who legitimately are very busy with work and other things and just can't talk much. I also think my expectations for people are too high sometimes, so that's something I've been trying to work on. But at the same time, I don't think you should continually put yourself out there for people that wouldn't do the same for you.


Mood on the having high expectations for people. 

One of the friends making me feel this way, I've reached out and started "convos" with her about 3-4 times in the last two weeks. Stupid things like mentioning a new meal cooked or something, or a new plant. But just staying in touch. I realized, outside of replying to that, she's contacted me herself... once... in almost two weeks. Just to comment on me running a fandom thing lmao 

Maybe I've answered my own rant with this one


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 28, 2021)

xara said:


> i was just vibing and my grandmother really hit me with “you put on a few extra pounds” like mam please- :/


i'm really sorry  :c  my grandmother does this often, and has since i was about 13.  i'm either getting too big for her, or when i lose that weight, now i'm starting to be too skinny..  i really hope that it doesn't occur often and she means well behind it    if it does bother you, you definitely should mention it, because she might not realize how she's affecting you.


----------



## Mad Aly (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm down to my final amiibo villager that I planned to scan in today to start the move-in process, only to find out that the card doesn't even scan...  I messaged the seller about it, and they haven't gotten back to me yet. The rest of the cards I got from them have worked fine, though. I thought it was just the occasional technical error, so I decided to give them a pass and assume it was a mistake instead of a scam. But upon thinking about it just now, I remembered that they also didn't respond to me when I messaged them to ask if they had the villagers I wanted before placing my order with them for the first time. And the order I placed was a 'buy 5, get 1 free' bundle deal as well, so I'm pretty sure I was scammed for the 'free' one, hence it's not scanning... _Ugh._ I feel stupid now.  But I went ahead and placed an order for the same villager with a different (more trusted) seller. _*Screw scammers*_ 

*Update:* The seller replied to me saying the card probably got "damaged internally." Didn't know that was a thing, since it was my first time using amiibo cards. That's why I didn't even check to see if they were all working or not when I first got them, which was my mistake. But it still left me disappointed and skeptical of possible scamming, since other reviewers of the shop also mentioned their card(s) not working. (You can never be too careful...) Cards don't typically get damaged that easily, but oh well...


----------



## Lightspring (Jan 28, 2021)

Silly me for getting too hopeful. I just really need to let things go.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 28, 2021)

Spoiler: Trigger warning: drug/alcohol abuse, death



My dad passed away last Friday from alcohol and drug abuse. It's been tearing me up so badly and we had a rocky relationship. Our last interaction before this was an argument on Christmas Eve and it was a terrible argument and we had vowed not to talk again... I'm only 24, I don't understand why this happens to me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2021)

Depressed. I really would like a friend of mine to respond back. I just want a hug from him.



Ahri said:


> Spoiler: Trigger warning: drug/alcohol abuse, death
> 
> 
> 
> My dad passed away last Friday from alcohol and drug abuse. It's been tearing me up so badly and we had a rocky relationship. Our last interaction before this was an argument on Christmas Eve and it was a terrible argument and we had vowed not to talk again... I'm only 24, I don't understand why this happens to me.



I'd give you a hug right now if I could. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2021)

Ahri said:


> Spoiler: Trigger warning: drug/alcohol abuse, death
> 
> 
> 
> My dad passed away last Friday from alcohol and drug abuse. It's been tearing me up so badly and we had a rocky relationship. Our last interaction before this was an argument on Christmas Eve and it was a terrible argument and we had vowed not to talk again... I'm only 24, I don't understand why this happens to me.



 i’m so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neb (Jan 28, 2021)

I hate how little I can help the people I’m close with. They’re all struggling so much.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 29, 2021)

part 3 of me being a useless ****: I dented a company car  good thing is that my boss seems to think it isn't a big deal, but my anxiety has already made a hell of a big deal about it

I also feel like I have to consider therapy or something....I have no friends to vent to right now and venting to my family just makes them paranoid


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm one of those people who simply don't function when sick. I must have come across as complete buffoon in a Teams meeting this morning.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2021)

I heard that snoozing can actually cause you to be more tired than if you just woke yourself up to the first alarm you hear, so today I woke up to my 8am alarm. it's so hard trying to not go back to sleep lmao :,,,)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 29, 2021)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Mood on the having high expectations for people.
> 
> One of the friends making me feel this way, I've reached out and started "convos" with her about 3-4 times in the last two weeks. Stupid things like mentioning a new meal cooked or something, or a new plant. But just staying in touch. I realized, outside of replying to that, she's contacted me herself... once... in almost two weeks. Just to comment on me running a fandom thing lmao
> 
> Maybe I've answered my own rant with this one


Yeah I had a friend from high school I would try to talk to and always got polite but not really engaged answers back, so I read between the lines there and just kind of disappeared lol. Sorry it's happening to you. :/ I think they probably just don't want to hurt your feelings by coming out and saying "hey I don't want to be your friend anymore", or depending on how old you guys are, she might be getting busy with school/work/whatever. After I graduated undergrad I started hearing less and less from my friends, but I do still hear from a couple; we're just all busy.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> I heard that snoozing can actually cause you to be more tired than if you just woke yourself up to the first alarm you hear, so today I woke up to my 8am alarm. it's so hard trying to not go back to sleep lmao :,,,)


Same, I've been setting an alarm for 8:30 but waking up closer to 9:30 all week except today. I'm so tired.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2021)

A friend hasn't appeared on Steam in 1 day and 7 hours. Either they're having internet issues or they need a serious break, which I can defintely respect. Also, I know I'm not the easiest to deal w/ sometimes so I wouldn't blame them if it was me in particular.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Jan 29, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> snip


YEP I think that might just be it. We're both almost 30 and we're both out of work atm and not leaving our houses due to covid so I know we have time to chat  ah well. It's been nice just ranting about it  you're a saint, friend


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 29, 2021)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> YEP I think that might just be it. We're both almost 30 and we're both out of work atm and not leaving our houses due to covid so I know we have time to chat  ah well. It's been nice just ranting about it  you're a saint, friend


Haha no problem. Either way I hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm sooooooo tempted to just cut my hair today but then it'll look stupid until I can go get it styled lol


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 29, 2021)

i used to have insomnia like crazy - now that i'm past my teen years, it seems to be reversing.  as in, i can't _get up_ no matter what i do, what's going on. there could literally be a fire next to me and my stupid body would just make me roll over to deal with it later..


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 29, 2021)

It’s finally quiet and I can’t stand the silence. I don’t think I’ll ever be happy.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 29, 2021)

i'm legit so clumsy i can't do anything, i just spilled pepsi on almost all my amiibo coins so i quickly dried them off and they aren't scanning 
now i gotta save up to buy more which would be easier if i could get a job!


----------



## Soigne (Jan 29, 2021)

everything is bothering me today


----------



## MikkiC306 (Jan 29, 2021)

Yall don't even want to get me started. I picked this week to completely quit smoking. Stupid. But I'm not giving up. I work with clients who have more money than they know what to do with and while most are super sweet and respect our knowledge occasionally you've got that brat who knows how to do your job better than you do. Had one of those yesterday who was super undercover rude as crap. Thought I was lying about something that would have benefited me to actually have what she was looking for. She treated me like I was a complete nard thats not even a word idc and then I tell her we don't like people walking in the back of our shop because there are furniture tacks, nails and staples literally all over the floor (I pick them out of my shoes every night and our upholsterer sounds like a tap dancer) and she STILLLLLLLLLLL goes back there with her maybe 6 year old daughter!! She rescheduled her appointment so I am so thrilled to be looking forward to that!! Early in the day I had a flat. Fiance trades me vehicles on his lunch break to get me new tires. She finally leaves and I'm 15 minutes late because of her being rude and have only 20 minutes to drive 30 minutes in rush hour to the daycare. Guess what guys! NO SPARE KEY!

The spare key to fiances truck isn't on my keyring! And the two spares in my purse are for my truck thats no longer with me and has a flat and the truck that needs a new transmission in my yard (my fiance is an automotive man). He ended up having to leave his work two hours early, get the kids late, come pick me up. 

But is that all? Nope.
Today I go in, message from the daycare that my sons chromebook won't turn on... lovely. I spend an hour trying to contact his school. Mind you their phone number is no longer in service. Why?? I haven't the slightest. I get that worked out. Then  I have to tell a woman that we can not make her sofa cover the way she wants it as our sewing machines can't perform what she needs them to perform. She's so heated. Whatever day is almost over.

Everyone leaves except one of our guys who practically lives at the shop he works so much. Get in my truck (same one that had the flat the day before) turn the key crank crank.. dead. Crank crank.... DEAD! I storm back in the shop. Tell him I'm not going to cry. I tell him no one has cables. Ok. Call the fiance he'll know what to do! He can't leave. Ok so haha turn the key to accessories 11 times.  On the 12th time crank it over. Hes got to be nuts. Truck starts. Don't freaking ask me, I don't know why it worked. It's complete ludicrous 15 minutes late to the daycare got to pay a late fee. Oh and guess where that spare key was. In the truck that had the flat tire. This week is officially over for me.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021

Oh on a side note though. I'm alive, my kids are alive and well so I'm staying positive that things aren't worse.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 30, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sooooooo tempted to just cut my hair today but then it'll look stupid until I can go get it styled lol


I thought you wanted an 80's Bangles' look.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 30, 2021)

_I hate skin, can we just remove it?_

F quarantine, f winter, f whatever the hell is making me break out with dry and itchy skin. My anxiety is not helping it *at all*. Most times I find myself itching the spot so roughly due to a nervous tick, not even aware I’m doing it until I’m putting lotion on the back of my hands and they start burning like hellfire.

It’s so stupid, but I’m so tired of it.
_I don’t want to be itchy, I just want to be happy._


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 30, 2021)

Getting a bit bothered by people who spread false information. Especially when I prove their information is false with evidence, but they keep talking and talking and spreading the false information further.


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 30, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> _I hate skin, can we just remove it?_
> 
> F quarantine, f winter, f whatever the hell is making me break out with dry and itchy skin. My anxiety is not helping it *at all*. Most times I find myself itching the spot so roughly due to a nervous tick, not even aware I’m doing it until I’m putting lotion on the back of my hands and they start burning like hellfire.
> 
> ...


i feel you, my dude.  it's the worst in the colder weather because everything feels so extra dry - and that's with me moisturizing daily, still.

chrissy said something to me yesterday that i found humorous about it, though.  something about two facts to winter, 1) the cold sucks up all the moisture, and 2) she made up the first fact     before she continued in her dialogue to the 'i made up fact 1' i was actually thinking that might be a helping cause towards the dryness to my skin around this time of year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2021)

I can't find the Unpopular Opinions thread but I just want to go on the record by saying that modern rap/ghetto trash is actually the worst music ever. I don't like any kind of metal music but at least that doesn't make my ears bleed. 

don't try to tell me that rappers like Lil Dirk, YG, Lil Wayne (better yet Lil anybody), Rich the Kid, etc. are good music, they really aren't.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

my days right, i have been doing so much cleaning around the house today, then i sat down in my room to play acnh and i was sat for what, 2 minutes?
then suddenly my dad just instantly starts shouting at me because i accidently forgot to clean the stairs, i told him i was sorry and i'd quickly do it but he had already done it
like why call me out my room then


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 30, 2021)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Been feeling really AITA type of mood because at the beginning of the year, I decided I’d stop chasing down my friends. I was always the one to start conversations. I always tried to initiate activities for us to do. (Mind, this all snowballed at the end of last year when me and my [long distance] gf broke up; I’d tried multiple times to get her to do things with me. I’d say we should call each other, stream a movie, play a game, etc; she’d always say that it sounded fun, but never planned anything with me, but then she’d go out and do those things with her other friends online. This was over the course of a year of us dating and I was in tears by the end LMAO anyway) I’ve had plenty of other friends do this on a smaller level, so it led to me finally saying that if they wanted to talk to me, they’d contact me, and I shouldn’t have to do it all the time.
> 
> Anyway, they haven’t contacted me and I’ve actually felt great not having to worry about trying so gd hard for people?? Like. A sigh of relief. But the lingering AITA strikes now and again when I’m lonely and there’s no one to talk to… like… is this petty? Should I keep those friends in my life just to say I have ‘em? I dunno. Friend/relationships are hard sobs
> 
> oh my god this is so long i don't ever post in this section of forum im sorry


youre not the a-hole, believe me. i did the same thing and my friends just ignored me for months until i saw them and they got angry that i wasnt contacting them and where was i and i was like "why havent you contacted me if you cared so much" friendship shouldnt be a one sided thing, both people should reach out to one another and care


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2021)

I think... that I am a bit depressed because I am fond of someone who's already seeing another person.


----------



## Raz (Jan 30, 2021)

The heat down here is stupid...

We got a feels like temperature 114F today. It's almost 9PM and it's still ridiculously hot. 

I hate summer with a burning passion.


----------



## Toska (Jan 30, 2021)

A "friend" started saying rude things about me to my other good friend. It wouldn't really bother me that much, but she's so fake to me I was kinda surprised by how she thought of me.

It was kind of obvious that she didn't really think of me as a friend, but I guess I just tried to ignore it. I need to stop trusting people.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 30, 2021)

Dodo code snipers are very annoying elsewhere.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Jan 30, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> youre not the a-hole, believe me. i did the same thing and my friends just ignored me for months until i saw them and they got angry that i wasnt contacting them and where was i and i was like "why havent you contacted me if you cared so much" friendship shouldnt be a one sided thing, both people should reach out to one another and care


I'm sorry your friends did that  but yeah, actually taking the time to give a crap is my prerogative... Although it doesn't really make it less upsetting when you pull away bc of it, huh


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 30, 2021)

_nvm_


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 30, 2021)

She cut through the avocado pit.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2021)

I would like just one day to be able to sleep however much i want and do whatever i want ;((

but no exams like to sit on top of my head and barbeque there


----------



## Raz (Jan 31, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Dodo code snipers are very annoying elsewhere.


Hey, can you explain what that means? If it's what I think it is, should I be worried about it, as I open my island for people here on tbt sometimes?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 31, 2021)

Raz said:


> Hey, can you explain what that means? If it's what I think it is, should I be worried about it, as I open my island for people here on tbt sometimes?


I wouldn't worry about it here. Other places are less moderated. So if I open up for a diy giveaway, someone can post the code on a yet another site saying I have good turnip prices, or they can pick my flowers, ect.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 31, 2021)

i'm too lonely
i eat too much junk because i constantly need comfort food
i look like an 11 year old
why haven't i been concentrating well in class this semester
i'm too short for my age
how come i get all the leftovers from everyone else
why do i have to be called small constantly when i've told them repeatedly to stop

why do i exist?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2021)

I was just scrolling through the thread, but one of the pop-up ads I see is bothering me. "No-fee student loans"? HA! Suck my ass, man. No one's that generous.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 31, 2021



DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm too lonely
> i eat too much junk because i constantly need comfort food
> i look like an 11 year old
> why haven't i been concentrating well in class this semester
> ...



Yo, you wanna just chat for a bit? Not sure if you're still online, but send me a message. We can just chat c:


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 31, 2021)

I just got a rather rude anonymous message on Tumblr from someone moaning that my fashion posts are too repetitive.

Errrm... hello! We're in the middle of a pandemic and many designers aren't releasing new collections because they're busying helping out their countries by making face masks and PPE for hospitals. Plus public events like Paris Fashion Week have become a virtual event for designers who are releasing much smaller collections because award shows and red carpet events aren't happening either. I swear some people need to get a reality check and realise what's going on in the world and that I can't magic new fashion collections out of thin air to keep them happy every time they visit my blog. 

Okay rant over.


----------



## MikkiC306 (Jan 31, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm too lonely
> i eat too much junk because i constantly need comfort food
> i look like an 11 year old
> why haven't i been concentrating well in class this semester
> ...


 Hey you! You are so not alone in all of these things!. So first, you feel lonely but you have us! I promise you are not in any of this alone. I've gained 15lbs since last March beginning of covid because I have zero desire to eat healthy. Junk tastes better and is so much easier and quicker and makes me feel better and I love baked ziti but noodles ok not the best if you don't want to gain weight. So you look 11. Thats great genes! I've always looked super young. 35 still fighting acne and 4'11". Everyone thinks I'm 17 ( I have had 5 kids so imagine their faces when I tell them that haha!) Get hardly any respect from strangers at first because of it but I actually am glad that I'm hardly aging at all so when I'm 70 I'm gonna look 50. Thats a win. Maybe not at your age now it doesn't feel like a win but it will be something you appreciate later. One thing I've always hated about being the tiny girl is the need for every somewhat tall person to use my head as an arm rest. Listen guys. No one... NO ONE wants their face in your arm pit. Please stop. Despite that, being small isn't a curse. We are just cute and mini size. And everyone loves mini. Mini soda cans, mini stuffed animals, mini puppies, mini sells. Try not to worry. This moment is temporary and everyone is in an even bigger funk right now with everything. I can not imagine trying to pay attention in a class right now with everything that is happening all around us that we have very little control over. It will get better, you just have to hold on. In the meantime, we are here for you! Message me any time!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 31, 2021)

I haven't been productive at all today and that makes me sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2021)

Society and people feeling the need to slap labels on everything. can we just co-exist in peace thank you.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 31, 2021)

I want to play animal crossing but hesitant to start playing because I know i'll get bored after Isabelle says she found her lucky sock in the wash.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I want to play animal crossing but hesitant to start playing because I know i'll get bored after Isabelle says she found her lucky sock in the wash.


fr tho Isabelle needs to stfu



I can't get myself to do any cleaning today because I'm just so tired and overwhelmed. I also keep devaluating my emotions and calling myself lazy and dumb for not doing any cleaning :,,,,,(


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 31, 2021)

I texted my boss about staying home today (because of the weather), and he never responded to me. So...I stayed home. Lol. I'm really not trying to be out later when this storm gets worse. The timing of this snow was perfectly awkward for me, since it started a little before I would normally go in...and I know it's supposed to be bad later (it's already pretty bad). So...yeah. He can't really be angry with me since he didn't answer me at all. *shrug*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2021)

Life is tiring.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 31, 2021)

everyone has left me or told me to back off, im now declining in school because of my sick professor who literally does not know how to quiz us, and life in general is literally something new everyday. and not in a good way. im so old and ive accomplished absolutely nothing in my life and bad things just wont stop happening.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2021)

Hopeless Opus said:


> snip



I can relate to this. Life is ****ing hard... right now I just wanna sleep. Even though that's all I do. I'm constantly tired and I can't get myself to do schoolwork. Kinda just wanna die.


----------



## Lightspring (Jan 31, 2021)

I already have so many classes to study for and yet my mom is making me go do 5-6 hours of tutoring sessions a week (Friday, Saturday, Sunday 2 hours each) because my sister couldn’t keep up her own grades and my mom is making me secretly attend and doesn’t want to pay extra. I study every single day for hours so it’s not like I don’t want to learn anything in general. I understand how they’re useful but one of them I’m already taking and I’m not even at that module yet and the other is only specific to a certain aspect of math. Plus, the tutors don’t even know I’m behind the screen taking notes so I can‘t really ask questions directly and my sister doesn’t really take my questions seriously. The tutors are only calling on my sister and talking to her. I almost feel like I’m being punished and I know it‘s supposed to be helpful but for some reason I just hate it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 31, 2021)

Spoiler: TW: Sui ideations



I can tell that I frustrate the hell out of my boss. I can tell that he purposely gets rid of me out of the truck so he doesn't have to deal with me. I'm so, so incapable of following simple instructions. I'm so ****ing stupid. I make constant mistakes. If I can't do simple things, how the hell am I supposed to get a proper career. I'm so tired of being me. The other day when I crashed the company car, I wish it was a head-on crash where I had died. No one wants me here anyway


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey, all you people posting that the world would be better off without you. Stop that noise. I know it takes more than some words from a stranger on the internet. But, you're all wrong about that. Also, if there's one thing I've learned about feeling "useless"...it's that life isn't about having a "use". Life is for living. You aren't here to do anything for anyone else, or to be "of use" to anyone else. You can certainly try to be of use to people...if you are in the position to do so. But, that isn't why you exist. Y'all are here to experience things...and to live the way you want to. And if you are feeling "useless" at any time, you need to consider how many totally rad things there are out there to see and do.

One thing that always helped me through times of depression or anxiety was to think of things like this...when you are really low and you don't care if you live or die, you can actually think of that as the ultimate freedom. You could wake up at 5am and walk down the street, and walk 20 miles in a random direction. If you drive, then drive somewhere until you run out of gas. There might be consequences, but those consequences are not as severe as death. And in the meantime, you have done something you never would have done...and you'll probably feel better for it.

If you already wish death upon yourself, then literally every consequence of experiencing life will fall well below that mark that you've set. I'm not recommending you do anything illegal or morally "wrong". I'm just saying...you have the ultimate freedom to take risks that you otherwise wouldn't. And in doing so...I'll bet that you discover you don't actually want to die after all. It's worked for me countless times. So...walk into those woods and climb the tallest tree. Walk to the next town over without knowing how you'll get back home. Do some random nonsense that means nothing. It's a life-changing way to be. Feeling like you want to die is different than actually wanting to die. You need to teach your brain to understand that. Unfortunately, the actual "key" is different for everyone. I'm not saying that the specific examples I mentioned will work for you. But...the formula is pretty much thus.

Just, you know...be safe in whatever you do. Don't run away from home if you are a younger child. I'm not recommending that. I'm just saying...the top consequence of wanting to die is actual death. A permanent consequence. Any small risk below that is a good way to snap out of that mindset. A healthy mind requires those small risks.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> - snip -



I wasn’t planning on reacting to or posting in this thread ever again, but I simply had to love this post.  It was beautifully written and I’m glad you took the time to write it.  Kudos to you.

(In case anyone is wondering why I haven’t been posting here I guess it’s because nothing will ever bother me more than my mom’s death.  I actually got done talking earlier to someone who has genetic depression and helping them out.  I’ve also become friends again with people that I had a falling out with before.  Life is worth living for sure)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2021)

just a slight bother, I wasn't able to write my full story for the story writing contest. still working on it, might post it in The Museum when I'm done. I wish I had a chance to go over the story and make sure it made sense in terms of progression.

I've written too many college essays to accept an "okay"-ly written story lmao


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 1, 2021)

I’m panicking over something and I don’t know what to do about it.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Feb 1, 2021)

I've been kicking myself a lot lately for being unemployed again. I didn't actually lose my job due to COVID, but instead having a pretty bad mental breakdown where I just couldn't take the abuse from my call center job anymore. 

I often feel like I'm just not meant to exist in current society  (I don't mean this in a suicidal way). The things that bring me joy in life are drawing and playing video games, and being able to make a living off of doing those is very, very difficult without having the means to network. 

I took a shot in the dark and sent in an audition to a V-Tuber agency because that's literally my dream job. The agency would still pay us so we wouldn't have to rely on donations 100% so long as we could stream consistently. 

I guess I just... want to hope that my only choices to survive in life aren't just taking abuse in a ****ty customer service job until I crack.

I never had the opportunity to finish college thanks to the benefits for people like me being cut, so that's really all I qualify for.

Sorry for being so personal. TBT is enough of a secluded community that I feel safer unloading this all here as opposed to Twitter or FB where it can easily be traced back to me. Employers aren't gonna look at the posts I make on an animal crossing forum lmao.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 1, 2021)

I really wish my study group would just stop talking about politics every. single. day, either it be text or every time we call and do work together. I swear, it’s everyday of the week and they don’t go a single day in that group chat without talking about politics and it’s always so negative. Conveniently, the class is about history, and we have to stop and answer a question or read a section from a chapter and they just go off on either a 20-text rampage or a half an hour talk about their opinion of politics. I just go kind of quiet and I even had to pretend to agree with them (even though I really don’t ugh) and they know it. They’re just like after a while, “Oh hi, Lightspring, how are you doing“? really sweetly, but I know the real them, or at least one of them.

The thing is, if they want to talk about politics with just the 2 of them, I’m totally cool with that, leave me out of it. I couldn’t possibly disagree with them or ask them to stop because they’re the type of radical people to hound you about your opinion and I’ve had to lie about my political tendencies directly. Why can’t we just answer questions smoothly without having to delve into politics every 5 seconds? I can’t just leave the group, they think I’m friends with them but on my part that is far from the truth. Let’s be real, they’re the friends, and I’m just the tag along, which I am completely fine about it, I just don’t want anything to do with that anymore.

Especially one of them, who I’ve known earlier, has been known by my friends and even her closest friend (who I was friends with) as extremely annoying, manipulative, and a liar. She’s the type of person who I thought I could probably confide with with my issues, but then she would be there the next second to blurt it out to the whole entire class with me watching. She has gone around telling people secrets I thought she would keep in front of my face and then pretending like it isn’t hurtful. Today, she was like, “You’re just so cute, Lightspring. Like, everything you do is just so cute.” Thanks, but I don’t think that’s a compliment?

The other person I haven’t known too long, though has made it known that she hates 



Spoiler: trigger warning



men and white people


 for no good reason just to hate, and it kind of hurts considering every time she bashes those groups, whether through texting or I’m there on call with her, that she bashes half of me. I may look Asian in appearance, but I’m also half white with one white male parent and a lot of people tend to just ignore that. 

The point is, I’m just scared of being canceled on their social media (since that’s a trend now) and I don’t want others to find about my political opinion. It’s that simple, why make a big deal out of it?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 1, 2021)

broooooooo i just noticed the tiniest quotation error in my winter story entry im so mad


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 1, 2021)

Gotta figure out what villagers I'm gonna use for my barbie themed island. I know that i'm gonna have someone act as Raquel, and i'm probably going to have a separate account be Ken, but the one part that's bugging me is-

*Whose gonna be Bibble?*


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 1, 2021)

i want to drop this class.


----------



## Fangs~Wife~2021 (Feb 1, 2021)

As much as I would love to say what's bothering me. The most of what's bothering me is that I can't see my boyfriend I've known him since 2016.


----------



## jiny (Feb 1, 2021)

probably really weird of me to be bothered by this but on nookazon i have it in my bio to please leave me a review after we finish trading and lately no one has been leaving me reviews in return ... it just bothers me so much bc they either dont bother to read the bios or just dont care. idk if theres a way to take away a review after leaving one but i wish i could just take away the review i give them if they dont give me a review back in like 10-20 minutes 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021

also a lot of ppl ive traded with are kinda dry like ill be like "hiii!!" and theyre just like "hi"
then i say "tysmm!!" and they just say "ty" like... atleast try to match the energy D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a very strong desire to not be around people 

also school starts again in 2 days, just wanna get it done and over with.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 1, 2021)

Overheard my "favorite" (I guess you can say) sister is depressed. It makes me sad because she's the best walking meme I know and is genuinely happy most of the time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 1, 2021)

Want to know where Joss Wheden got the "We have a Hulk" line?


----------



## jiny (Feb 1, 2021)

my friends only ever talk to me if they wanna vent i feel like im getting used????:/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2021)

my family really sucks lol


----------



## Anj2k6 (Feb 1, 2021)

Anj2k6 said:


> I've been kicking myself a lot lately for being unemployed again. I didn't actually lose my job due to COVID, but instead having a pretty bad mental breakdown where I just couldn't take the abuse from my call center job anymore.
> 
> I often feel like I'm just not meant to exist in current society  (I don't mean this in a suicidal way). The things that bring me joy in life are drawing and playing video games, and being able to make a living off of doing those is very, very difficult without having the means to network.
> 
> ...


Update: I got rejected from the agency. They said they appreciated the effort I put into my application so that's.... something haha


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 2, 2021)

I have to get a blood test tomorrow to see why I am not well  I have never had one before


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 2, 2021)

I’m just sad and I’m tired. everything is happening that’s out of my control. I’m also supposed to go to this place tomorrow for my work and they haven’t updated my schedule yet to tell me when and where. Kind of just want to crawl into a hole and cry and ignore everything happening around me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2021)

have to call social insurance agency because they apparently require my exact hourly wage and i don't even have that with my new job  it's monthly!
like y'all could have told me beforehand that was required to fill in. sure i can do like a general guess of it but yeah they will totally accept that -_-

also love when people are like "lol fake info/news" just cause they cba replying properly LOLOL.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> I've written too many college essays


considering this is me including a 20 page one about Jules Dassin I decided not to enter I can't really write fiction LOL.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 2, 2021)

My teacher is so rude. She ignores my questions and ignores my emails, and everything that I have done to participate. She acts like she doesn’t know what I’m talking about and puts me down in front of class and it’s so annoying. She butters up all of her favorite students and makes side comments referring to me and it’s so obvious.

She can’t spend two minutes checking my question to an email I have sent the other day but can spend 5 minutes talking to her favorite students about off topic discussions? Okay, sure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2021)

I really really really wish I had a binder, idk if wearing a sports bra will be enough T__T


----------



## oak (Feb 2, 2021)

Doctors appointment today at the hospital and I couldn't even find parking so I was late. I'm waiting for it now and stressing


----------



## Toska (Feb 2, 2021)

Was supposed to finally get internet today, but they just said it wasn't available. They said it was a week ago, this is so frustrating.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2021)

i dont think my parents understand how overwhelming online school is??????


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2021)

so mentioning something is not safe cause we literally discussed it was not being safe/people use it wrong is fake information? lolol what a lame excuse. (on another site btw no one here)


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 2, 2021)

I had my blood test it wasn’t that bad


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 2, 2021)

the c programming language can kiss my ass


----------



## oak (Feb 2, 2021)

I got my ear procedure done today but my ear is sore and my head is swimming now. I was suppose to be able to hear instantly better but it almost feels worse. Fingers crossed the tube heals in my ear and is sitting correctly.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 2, 2021)

everything about work. coworkers, management, long hours, rude customers, ****ty pay. just about had enough.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2021)

seeing posts online about how ppl say "If my son turns out to be gay I don't want him to come out to me. he shouldn't have to. he should just be able to come home w his boyfriend and not have any questions asked. he should be accepted for who he is and not have to explain himself."

bruh that's so hard to do when you're ace/apothi, aro, and non-binary  parents don't just realize one day "oh my son is ace okay that's fine" like no it practically has to be explained. it's so hard, especially if you're apothi and you have straight parents.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 2, 2021)

JUST GIMME A GODDAMN HUG


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 2, 2021)

so pissed off. i hate that my favorite game has to be a gacha. i will never willingly summon with people ever again. they just laughed at me while i spent all of the stuff i saved up for five months. i got what i wanted, but what was even the point. now i have nothing and im basically starting over. 

i wouldnt have minded getting a non rate up character. if it wasn't one i already had lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 3, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> parents don't just realize one day "oh my son is ace okay that's fine" like no it practically has to be explained. it's so hard, especially if you're apothi and you have straight parents.


^ my exact reasons that I'll probably never come out to my parents, or even my friends. I don't want to have to explain to them what it is, for them to most likely invalidate me.
--
bro I did SO many things wrong today bc I literally couldn't focus what the **** is wrong with me lmao. I'm so far past the point of caring tho, like I was completely numb all day. I consider that better than mulling over things constantly.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2021)

My books and board game aren't in yet and I'm going cRaZy! @.@


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2021)

I don't want to get up, my bed is so cozy ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2021)

****ing face masks, i almost slipped on my ass today because i weren't able to see a thing since i have to wear eyeglasses all my awake non-showering time.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Feb 3, 2021)

I'll pay someone 5 bucks to hit me on the head with a frying pan so I can stop thinking unnecessary thoughts.​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a hard time believing that's it's possible to go through life without the constant resentment and depression. like are there really people out there who don't deal with it and actually live a normal and happy life? it's an alien concept to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a hard time believing that's it's possible to go through life without the constant resentment and depression. like are there really people out there who don't deal with it and actually live a normal and happy life? it's an alien concept to me.


i mean i don't live a 100% happy life but i do my best and try not to dwell in negative/pseudo-realism stuff too much.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 3, 2021)

bruh a big yikes, i stopped using nookazon because of scammers, but i really wanted raymond so i made a new account and after an hour i got robbed again 

i guess it's chill though, i've learned my lesson and they only took bells from me
plus my sister gave me another bunch of nmt so i can continue my search


----------



## mayor.lauren (Feb 3, 2021)

this one is totally my own fault but i've just fallen so behind in classes, idk if i can catch up at this point... it's freaking me out honestly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2021)

my theater class is supposed to start in 2 min and the prof isn't letting me into the zoom meeting, like cmon don't make me late 

edit: he finally let me in but holy **** there's so much to read and there are so many strict policies. I hope I don't struggle, I have to have this class to graduate (fine arts credit).


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2021)

people unironically calling like 30+ year old people "boomers" just cause they have perspectives(like, really they're not being phobic or anything) and doesn't really live in this social media life where change must be instant or someone is "omg old people suuuuucc and they are slow and must adapt blahblah" ...like come on stuff takes time learn to live with it


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 3, 2021)

I feel like I’ve been in such a fog lately. It comes & goes and I think it’s just from being home all the time with the pandemic. 

I’m terrible at responding to friends and I feel so bad about it. I don’t have the energy for it but I feel like that’s so silly?? I’m not doing anything all day and I can’t find the energy to reply to people? It’s stupid. It shouldn’t be so hard to reply to people but it feels like such a challenge sometimes. Yet I’m okay to be here, writing this, and replying to threads on the forum?? I’m just grumpy with myself.

Last night I ended up crying for no real reason. I felt fine and then suddenly I was sobbing and it’s so frustrating. All of it is frustrating. But I also know I’m really lucky to even be able to stay home right now when others can’t which just makes me even more upset with myself over everything. I just keep going in circles and I’m so tired.

I dunno. Just felt like venting for a minute.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 3, 2021)

bruh my brother is actually so annoying, he plays the VR all the time, which takes up loads of space downstairs so i gotta sit in my room

now i don't mind sitting in the room, however what annoyed me is that he's now trying to blame me for being in pain!
i mean like, i legit heard him say to my mum "jasmine's complaining about the VR controller hitting her in the face"
my gosh bro, obviously i'm gonna be annoyed if some controller smacked me in the face, maybe try apologising and i might not be as angry as i am rn


----------



## Flare (Feb 3, 2021)

I haven’t been on here in like, forever and of course the first thing I’m gonna to is rant about my life. 

My dad has been an alcoholic (again) and he is absolutely more unbearable than he was before he was sober. He always gets extremely aggressive and violent and we have to call family members to control him. I can’t stand him and I really cannot wait for when we can finally leave him behind.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2021)

Flare said:


> I haven’t been on here in like, forever and of course the first thing I’m gonna to is rant about my life.
> 
> My dad has been an alcoholic (again) and he is absolutely more unbearable than he was before he was sober. He always gets extremely aggressive and violent and we have to call family members to control him. I can’t stand him and I really cannot wait for when we can finally leave him behind.


bro I'm really sorry to hear this. let's hope something gets resolved soon 

also I miss talking to you on discord :,,,(


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 3, 2021)

I hate talking about the pandemic with my family. Nothing but negativity and scare tactics. Just let me worry about the things that I can control, okay?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 3, 2021)

the person from a discord im in that has shown extreme jealousy over minorities getting their own art events on twitter is now taking his bland character and making her trans and a poc just to try and get more interest in her and to make him 'hip' and 'cool'

knowing what i know about him this is concering


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 3, 2021)

also oh my gosh nookazons ads on their app??? horrible

within two clicks the ad fills up your whole screen, so you have to click it down, and then it you click another like three times it does it again on the same page


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 3, 2021)

I know it's been a few days since it happened, but I'm still not over Sophie's death.

I remember discovering her song "It's Okay To Cry" one night when I couldn't sleep. I remember being so entranced and mesmerized by how it sounded.

It was also during a time when things were so much more fun and better than they were now.

Sophie's music was very revolutionary and was something that would probably go on to influence a lot of popular music for the early 2020s for artists like KDA or Charli XCX. It felt like she was just getting started but then she passed away barely before she even _peaked_.

It's been bothering me from time to time like wow, she was basically robbed. She's only like, released one album.

Anyways, I miss her so much and her music will always be special to me







	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2021



DinosaurDumpster said:


> I want to play animal crossing but hesitant to start playing because I know i'll get bored after Isabelle says she found her lucky sock in the wash.


I actually felt this in my soul >.> I haven't played in such a long time too
Not to mention I have extremely bad joycon drift too



SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> the person from a discord im in that has shown extreme jealousy over minorities getting their own art events on twitter is now taking his bland character and making her trans and a poc just to try and get more interest in her and to make him 'hip' and 'cool'
> 
> knowing what i know about him this is concering


_*yikes *_


----------



## Pop-tart (Feb 3, 2021)

I have class today and my anxiety is goin a little nuts


----------



## mermaidshelf (Feb 3, 2021)

The pandemic. Looking at countries like Taiwan and New Zealand like DWmeme.jpg


----------



## Neb (Feb 3, 2021)

I wish I could spend more time with someone I’m close to. My day to day life has been reduced to waiting for them... It’s not like I don’t talk to them much, I do. I just wish I could do other things with them...


----------



## Faceless (Feb 3, 2021)

My problems are much smaller than everybody else but my friends keep on calling me a boomer for not liking modern rap and its starting to bug me. they also make fun of me for playing Fire Emblem and get all offended whenever I hate on games they like cant wait for next school year so i can get some new friends


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2021)

Faceless said:


> My problems are much smaller than everybody else but my friends keep on calling me a boomer for not liking modern rap and its starting to bug me. they also make fun of me for playing Fire Emblem and get all offended whenever I hate on games they like cant wait for next school year so i can get some new friends


excuse me what?! in your defence most if not all modern rap sucks and FE do have some real good games.

also yeah another bother, people who don't understand countries' stance on stuff and think it's all the same around the world on topics. not saying it's necessarily good but don't bully people because they aren't the exact same single mind as you when they've probably grown up in a way different culture.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

disney are literally increasing the price of disney+ just because they're adding more stuff
like have u not got enough money yet???

i shouldn't have to pay extra because family guy is being added
that show is terrible, i'm not even gonna watch it, the paying extra part should be optional


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2021)

I hate reading


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2021)

^I used to as well but I've grown to love it! I'm a huge fan of H.P. Lovecraft.

The only thing that's bothering me is my packages aren't in yet! One will be coming by later and the rest tomorrow but still! Antsy!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2021)

meanwhile I don't really find time reading because job/job hunting/drawing etc etc lol 

also mood @Psydye


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2021)

one of my internet friends (no one on here) is just getting on my nerves lately like she never answers me and when she does its hours later maybe even a day later and she always always uses the excuse that she "just woke up" but she will be active on other social medias like atleast try making it less obvious ur ignoring me lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2021)

syub said:


> one of my internet friends (no one on here) is just getting on my nerves lately like she never answers me and when she does its hours later maybe even a day later and she always always uses the excuse that she "just woke up" but she will be active on other social medias like atleast try making it less obvious ur ignoring me lol


the best. also when they obviously creep on other sites and games and they are like ... yeah 'sorry i havent been on but i can obvs playing tons of other games' like ok how about you don't poof then lol


----------



## deana (Feb 4, 2021)

My tooth hurts  I may have to see the dentist about it


----------



## Toska (Feb 4, 2021)

I keep opening my heart for one of my friends and get hurt every time. I know it's going to turn out bad but I always think it'll be different. Why do I do these things to myself?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 4, 2021)

my mom put kool-aid in my hair...

she says it's supposed to dye it when mixed with conditioner, but why am i the guinea pig for this? xD


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

i ordered a pack of 20 nfc cards last month because i haven't got enough amiibos lol

but anyway, they were only £4 something and i thought it was a good deal, but they got lost in the mail a week later so i messaged the seller and they said they'd send it again but they legit didn't send it 
and after 2 weeks of waiting, i asked for a refund and they refused 

that's so lame like i know it's not a lot of money but i currently don't have a job so £4 is a lot to me
but also if it's not a lot surely they'd have no problem just sending it back


----------



## DVD (Feb 4, 2021)

I just finished my exams today and classes start again in 4 days... I hate university


----------



## Clock (Feb 4, 2021)

Calculus is making me pull out my hair lol, some of it is easy, but sometimes I don't know what I'm doing when I solve a problem.


----------



## Toska (Feb 4, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> my mom put kool-aid in my hair...
> 
> she says it's supposed to dye it when mixed with conditioner, but why am i the guinea pig for this? xD



If it helps any, my friend used kool-aid all the time to dye her hair, and it works and looks nice.


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 4, 2021)

Clockwise said:


> Calculus is making me pull out my hair lol, some of it is easy, but sometimes I don't know what I'm doing when I solve a problem.


I felt this in my soul, especially since I’m taking Calculus too. I’m currently learning implicit differentiation and I’m already confused by it >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i ordered a pack of 20 nfc cards last month because i haven't got enough amiibos lol
> 
> but anyway, they were only £4 something and i thought it was a good deal, but they got lost in the mail a week later so i messaged the seller and they said they'd send it again but they legit didn't send it
> and after 2 weeks of waiting, i asked for a refund and they refused
> ...


Are there any report/feedback stuff on that site, if such mark them as not trustworthy of stuff.

But yeah really lame, they could the least refund you properly...


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 5, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Are there any report/feedback stuff on that site, if such mark them as not trustworthy of stuff.
> 
> But yeah really lame, they could the least refund you properly...


it was on ebay so i did leave negative feedback, they did have positive reviews from others though which was weird


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm worried about the other day when I was driving back home from work. I was so fatigued that I almost drove off the road and onto oncoming traffic. I've never came close to falling asleep behind the wheel before, so it was super scary. I'm scared someone else might have reported me for dangerous driving, which will get reported straight back to the company I work for since I was driving a company car. To make matters worse, I was going at least 16 kph over the speed limit at one point due to micro-sleep, which would've been reported to the company from the GPS. I'm hoping it goes unnoticed...


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 5, 2021)

police sirens when i go to bed and police sirens when i wake up. i dont like living in a city


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> it was on ebay so i did leave negative feedback, they did have positive reviews from others though which was weird


oh that really stinks then i'm sorry  they should at least refund you or something...


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 5, 2021)

same discord as usual, the people on there love talking about supporting artists but then whenever anyone gets a commission they post the art without any credit whatsoever

like you need to credit the artist too, just buying commissions isnt the only way of supporting them. and i hate that i have to ask "who made this?" whenever i like a style and maybe want to commission them myself


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 5, 2021)

also this is a bit petty but i posted a commission i got, with credit, and one person was like "cute!" but then this dude posts a commission similar with no credit and six people come flocking to it

like i put a ton of work into my character and they have a pretty unique design, but this persons is just a generic lion in clothes so it just kind of stings

	Post automatically merged: Feb 5, 2021

this discord has done this to me a lot in the past, everyone else gets a lot of attention but when i type people either ignore me or they post immediately after me (the latter happens a ton and its a bit sus..) ive only ever been positive in this chat so im not sure why they wont interact with me...i think they only tolerate me because my gf is really well liked


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 5, 2021)

I don't think I am pretty.


----------



## Flare (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Soigne (Feb 5, 2021)

very concerned about a spot that’s come up on my face in the last day. doesn’t seem to be a pimple. it’s pretty dark. came up seemingly overnight. can’t really see a doctor about it right away.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I don't think I am pretty.


um yes you are stop that now 

also i really want that poncho and i get why it's such expensive, well as long as I get all my march money, maybe.


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 6, 2021)

Spoiler:  😞



im so tired. i feel like i try so hard just to live and be happy

i feel like i can never do enough, and im just weird and out of place in life. my dreams are so fun.. why do i have to wake up every day


----------



## DVD (Feb 6, 2021)

This should be my last year in university, however I failed a lot of subjects, which will force me to take an extra year. I'm doing uni in a different city to where I live, so I had to move with some colleagues and it's been fine so far. However, they're leaving this year; I'm gonna have to stay, and I have no place to stay really. The flat we have rented is too expensive for only one person, any flat where I'd have to live alone would be way too expensive for me to rent, and I have literally no one I know that I could move with. I wouldn't mind moving with someone I don't know... but the current pandemic situation makes everything 1000 times more anxiety-inducing for me. I really don't wanna have to move with some rando but I'm gonna have no alternative it seems. I'm absolutely scared.

Also, my experience in uni has only been good because of the social life I've been able to have. Without that, it's been awful, and I kinda wish I hadn't even applied. It's too late to drop out now that I'm so close to getting my degree, but It's been incredibly hard to get here and I have no idea what I'm gonna do with my life after this. Getting a job as a junior artist in videogames is nearly impossible right now, and I don't even have anything close to a reasonable portfolio.

TL;DR: I'm terrified of what the future has in store for me


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2021)

people with overly set mindset about themselves... things can definitely change and just because you are one thing at 16 doesn't mean it have to last all your life.... man lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 6, 2021)

I just want to put my collectables in whatever order I want  I want my sakura egg surrounded by roses 

I know this is a super silly/frivolous complaint but still.


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm bothered how everyone seems to be able to move on with their lif somehow but me. I feel like I'm stuck in an endless loop. Is there happiness? Is there love? Haha.

Also, I get bothered how I have zero motivation for new projects, like learning a new language and so on. Anyone else?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 6, 2021)

i live in ohio in a small city my whole life and i want out

there is literally nothing to do here, getting groceries when you cant drive is a pain, and the people arent very friendly at all. ive never lived anywhere else and ive only ever been to two other states for small trips, but i really wish i could experience somewhere else. people have told me that it would be better if i moved to a city because people there are usually more accepting of others but due to a lot of factors my gf and i just cant pack up and leave


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 6, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i live in ohio in a small city my whole life and i want out
> 
> there is literally nothing to do here, getting groceries when you cant drive is a pain, and the people arent very friendly at all. ive never lived anywhere else and ive only ever been to two other states for small trips, but i really wish i could experience somewhere else. people have told me that it would be better if i moved to a city because people there are usually more accepting of others but due to a lot of factors my gf and i just cant pack up and leave


i also live in ohio and yeah people are surprisingly quite rude here. I've always wanted to live in a cul-de-sac where I knew everyone on our street and we all had each other's backs but nope, we've lived here in this neighborhood for 13 years and I only know a few people including our direct neighbors.
(edit: I forgot to mention outright, I live right on the outskirts of the city and especially where I live it's not nice at all. this city is practically dead. I would recommend a city that is doing well, but not really big like Columbus or Cleveland.)

idk what it's like to live anywhere besides Ohio but I'm prob gonna move out of here if I get the chance lol. though there's a city south of here that I really like so I might end up moving there as soon as I get a stable job.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 6, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I just want to put my collectables in whatever order I want  I want my sakura egg surrounded by roses
> 
> I know this is a super silly/frivolous complaint but still.


It’s okay I get you, I really wanted to have my Sakura egg surrounded by zen eggs or peaches and that didn’t work so I had to sell it. 


I might sound like I’m just ranting about life (which I totally am) and a lot of things happened. My dad had to be driven to the hospital for a kidney stone, then my sister sprained and had a small fracture in her ankle and she can’t walk for a while. My mom is super stressed with the amount of money she has to pay for both of them and with my sister talking back to them everyday it’s just not helping. 

On another note, I’m starting to feel really distant towards both my irl and online friends. I try not to be too annoying and I‘ll try to check on them every now and then. I know I have to understand that other people have lives too that are separate from having anything to do with me, I just want them to be happy, even if it’s without me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2021)

GrrrrrAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

I DONT WANNA DO THE GODDAMN UNEMPLOYMENT FOR MY MOM. 

...Call me out, but I haven't really done the job searches for my mom and she hasn't received any money probably due to that. So I gotta call the unemployment peeps on Monday to settle that. Yeah yeah, I know money is a pretty big deal. And before you ask, my mom doesn't understand English too well so she relies on me to do these things. Just uh... college is stressful already. And I kinda resent her because its like I'm doing things on my own because I don't wanna rely on her because then she'll ***** about it and say "woe is me"... so yeah I lied and said I got a full ride or whatever to college, when I do have loans to pay off and stuff. I just think its ****ty because she will NEVER accept me and probably will always pity herself. **** you. Lemme ger this damn unemployment thing settled once and for all so we can both be happy.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 6, 2021)

i’m not sure how or when it happened but i went from having a few friends to having none and i haven’t talked to anyone in 4 days. i didn’t even notice it happening.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 6, 2021)

I...think I may be somewhere on the autism spectrum. I'm not exactly a social butterfly; I can deal with social situations okay but I tend to be very awkward. I don't care much or have interest in relationships, neither romantic or friendships, and because of this I never feel alone. I'm _extremely _clumsy and uncoordinated with no real reason, and honestly also have been since childhood. I'm very bad at taking verbal instructions because I take it very literally and overthink it lol. As a kid I did have hyperfixations, although they've calmed down as I've grown up. I lack the ability to concentrate on things big time (possibly because of anxiety?). I'm prone to depression and anxiety as well.

bruh idek if I've overthought the **** outta this or if there is something to it...how do u even go about diagnosing this


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 6, 2021)

i hate becoming an outsider in a place where i once felt like i was home, friends wise.


----------



## vixened (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm tired of hearing arguing, especially when I'm tired and want to sleep. ugh


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a hard time believing that's it's possible to go through life without the constant resentment and depression. like are there really people out there who don't deal with it and actually live a normal and happy life? it's an alien concept to me.


Have you tried schadenfreude?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2021)

Never mind saving up for that, seems they do bank transfers only; I honestly cba activating that, just make sure you can do cards? And I hate paypal with a passion, they kept trying to phish me so hard before NO THANKS.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2021)

Maybe a bit TMI, but I hate periods. They are disgusting and messy. And I have a communal bathroom so ugh. 

Also **** emotions **** everything


----------



## Soigne (Feb 7, 2021)

my boss is making me so mad today. i was scheduled a 9 hour shift coming in at 5am this morning so there i am. she calls when i'm 2.5 hours into the shift asking if i can go home and come back to work an 8.5 hour shift tonight because she's worried that people are gonna call out. i'm like no??? and she gets mad at me. hello, i have another 9 hour shift tomorrow morning at 5am. i'm not working for 11 hours today, getting out of work at 11pm tonight and then getting up at 4am tomorrow???????

every single person who was scheduled to come in on second shift tonight did. i would've been irate if i actually had left and came back.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i ordered a pack of 20 nfc cards last month because i haven't got enough amiibos lol
> 
> but anyway, they were only £4 something and i thought it was a good deal, but they got lost in the mail a week later so i messaged the seller and they said they'd send it again but they legit didn't send it
> and after 2 weeks of waiting, i asked for a refund and they refused
> ...


ok so because of this one ebay seller, my dad has said i am not allowed to buy anymore nfc cards
i had literally made a list of which amiibos i wanted, only 20 more characters, but now i can't get them so that's just really bummed me out


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> ok so because of this one ebay seller, my dad has said i am not allowed to buy anymore nfc cards
> i had literally made a list of which amiibos i wanted, only 20 more characters, but now i can't get them so that's just really bummed me out


I honestly haven’t had good experiences with buying amiibo cards on online websites. I once got “special” amiibo cars that were supposed to have information about the villagers on them but they didn’t. Not only that but they had a card that said “Leave a five star review and send a screenshot of the review to sketchy email at outlook dot com for a free $5 Amazon gift card!” Which I’m pretty sure is against the terms of service on eCommerce websites but oh well. $11 wasted on Coco and Marina amiibo cards that only work 50% of the time and are made of cheap material. In retrospect, I probably could have gotten them off eBay for $2 a pop or had cheapy Etsy ones made for $6 (because at least I know I’m paying for cheap material)

Correct me if I’m wrong, but doesn’t eBay offer a money-back guarantee even if the seller refuses to refund you? Something like “Get the described product or your money back no matter what” to prevent scams. Maybe you could try this? Say the seller never sent the items and refused to refund them or something?
EDIT: maybe this could help? https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/...licy/ebay-money-back-guarantee-policy?id=4210


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

im so sick and tired of being stuck inside, im an extrovert i need to go outside!!!! ;c


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 8, 2021)

Kirbyz said:


> im so sick and tired of being stuck inside, im an extrovert i need to go outside!!!! ;c



I'm a major introvert and I still feel this.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2021)

Oh. My. God. I just found this website, and I hope I don't offend anyone on here - but I find this absolutely disgusting. Warning, if you are squeamish about blood and the like, then don't click it. *Here's what I read, in case you're curious.*

Just. Gross. I'm not the only one thinking this, right?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> I honestly haven’t had good experiences with buying amiibo cards on online websites. I once got “special” amiibo cars that were supposed to have information about the villagers on them but they didn’t. Not only that but they had a card that said “Leave a five star review and send a screenshot of the review to sketchy email at outlook dot com for a free $5 Amazon gift card!” Which I’m pretty sure is against the terms of service on eCommerce websites but oh well. $11 wasted on Coco and Marina amiibo cards that only work 50% of the time and are made of cheap material. In retrospect, I probably could have gotten them off eBay for $2 a pop or had cheapy Etsy ones made for $6 (because at least I know I’m paying for cheap material)
> 
> Correct me if I’m wrong, but doesn’t eBay offer a money-back guarantee even if the seller refuses to refund you? Something like “Get the described product or your money back no matter what” to prevent scams. Maybe you could try this? Say the seller never sent the items and refused to refund them or something?
> EDIT: maybe this could help? https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/...licy/ebay-money-back-guarantee-policy?id=4210


gosh i'm sorry that happed to u, i normally get my amiibos from amazon but they're reall expensive atm

i left the seller a negative review but i'm still pretty annoyed about it because now i can't get any more even though i have quite a lot 

i didn't know ebay had a "money back" thing so i'll check it out and see if i can sort this out, ty


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 8, 2021)

Now that work has ended for now, I'm freaking _exhausted_ beyond belief. I woke up today after a half decent sleep with literally no energy. I'm so sick of being tired


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2021)

My phone got the classic problem, going from 40% battery to 0% and demands a charge, probably some battery/firmware/app stuff but i can't afford one now, they are lit still like 500 bucks here for the cheaper 2nd gen SE lol


----------



## Seastar (Feb 8, 2021)

Have you ever just tried to relax and listen to music but then suddenly _there are obnoxious loud scratching sounds in the attic?_


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh. My. God. I just found this website, and I hope I don't offend anyone on here - but I find this absolutely disgusting. Warning, if you are squeamish about blood and the like, then don't click it. *Here's what I read, in case you're curious.*
> 
> Just. Gross. I'm not the only one thinking this, right?


yeah doesn't people use the placenta for for face masks too lol or just random fetus stuff.

yeah it's gross.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2021



Seastar said:


> Have you ever just tried to relax and listen to music but then suddenly _there are obnoxious loud scratching sounds in the attic?_


me when enjoying opera but whiny kids on the bus to work


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I...think I may be somewhere on the autism spectrum. I'm not exactly a social butterfly; I can deal with social situations okay but I tend to be very awkward. I don't care much or have interest in relationships, neither romantic or friendships, and because of this I never feel alone. I'm _extremely _clumsy and uncoordinated with no real reason, and honestly also have been since childhood. I'm very bad at taking verbal instructions because I take it very literally and overthink it lol. As a kid I did have hyperfixations, although they've calmed down as I've grown up. I lack the ability to concentrate on things big time (possibly because of anxiety?). I'm prone to depression and anxiety as well.
> 
> bruh idek if I've overthought the **** outta this or if there is something to it...how do u even go about diagnosing this


I was diagnosed at Nationwide Children's when I was in 7th grade. I know it's prob different outside the US but I think you can find psychiatrists who specialize in diagnosing and treating people with autism. might need a referral from a therapist or your regular doctor but that's how my parents went about doing it.

which reminds me, I really want to find a therapist who specializes in autism/aspergers cause it seems like both my therapist and my counselor don't know how to help me at all lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2021)

so tired of constantly embarrassing myself in my german class cause there are only two students (one of them being me) and the other person can answer super fast and I often forget vocabulary so I just sound like a complete idiot trying to answer these super easy questions, and when the prof tells me the answer I'm just like why tf did i not get that wow I'm rly dumb ;w;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2021)

Come on man, why can't I get high from caffeine anymore? I've had three Red Bulls and a cup of coffee. I feel less tired, I guess.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 8, 2021)

Whenever I admit something is my fault in front of my mom and vent something out, she gets angry at me and thinks that I’m blaming her. I already made it clear and I’m still upset and explaining calmly my situation so why do you take it so personally? I can’t say anything negative or my mom literally lectures me and tells me I need to let things go when she‘s also the same person not to confront those same people that have been rude towards me yet or just stop being negative? How else am I supposed to get these feelings out if I tell you and you just shut me down? Whenever I’m upset she somehow always tries to make it personal and turn it around towards herself.


----------



## Neb (Feb 8, 2021)

Edit: Never mind. I jumped to conclusions.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 8, 2021)

High school, loads of work, teachers getting on my back, and more. High school sucks. Lucky for me just 2 more years to go then I'm free


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 8, 2021)

i miss december. i miss when my best friends would actually hang out with me lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 8, 2021)

Just sent a message to a manager about only going back to work down south for 2 weeks rather than 2 months. I'm worried about what his reply is going to be, because I feel like I'm being quite pushy and demanding. It's just that going away from home allows me to get my work experience hours so much easier than being here in my hometown. Even though being down south has been...uh..._[looks at my most recent 5-10 posts in this thread]_...challenging lol. I can handle being down there for a short period of time, just not 2 months.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 8, 2021)

My eye is so itchy  I think I might be slightly allergic to my cats or something. Every now and again my eye (usually just the one but sometimes both) will get really itchy and I think it might be because of them. 

I just brushed them both and I was careful to not touch my face while I was doing so! But my eye is still so itchy. 

I love em to bits so it’s not like I’ll rehome them or anything!! Just a bummer when my eye gets itchy. Washing my face/flushing my eyes with water helps but it’s not 100% gone.


----------



## Clock (Feb 8, 2021)

Feeling very eh today
Somewhat unmotivated and just not ready for next week even though its Tuesday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2021)

it's so difficult to bind when I'm a 34D lmao


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2021)

About 4 months later my random anxiety came back. _Why?_


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 9, 2021)

Dead here, dodo code snipers and pervs elsewhere.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 9, 2021



Seastar said:


> About 4 months later my random anxiety came back. _Why?_


With current events as they are, anxiety is justified.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> With current events as they are, anxiety is justified.


It's actually more personal and not caused by the current state of the world, but I won't talk about it here.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 9, 2021)

Seastar said:


> It's actually more personal and not caused by the current state of the world, but I won't talk about it here.


Understandable.


----------



## Toska (Feb 9, 2021)

YET AGAIN I cannot get internet at my house. This is driving me insane. At least this time they aren't saying that they won't give it to me, but having to postpone the date so many times is so unbelievably aggravating.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 9, 2021)

this nookazon trade i just did....
so i finally got someone to sell me a birthday cake. so i immediately get the bells and and go to put in their dodo and it doesnt work, even though they just gave it to me. so i tell them, they give me a new one. i try it immediately and the dodo says there is interference. no problem, i wait a bit then try again. and again. about 3-4 minutes of trying before i message them again just telling them it wont let me through and all they say is "im at the gate" so i get through, they say they don't remember what im there for, i finally get my item... only to go and try to leave and interference again. for about 2 minutes. sitting there in their airport


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2021)

i keep reading "huck" as "honk" which make my neopet's name x10 funnier XD (huck is part of the name lol)


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 9, 2021)

Why does the professor try and make an example of me for his own personal views in front of the class?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 9, 2021)

I legit got about 4.5 hours of sleep and now have to survive a 12 hr shift ugghh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm lowkey gonna message my uncle (mom's brother) and ask him if i can go stay w him and his husband and work with them. he's offered me and my brother a job in the past and I might just take up his offer now. they live in Alabama but work in different cities/states throughout the year, and make decent money. 

I really just need to get away for a while, I'm tired of living at home. I need to get out and meet new people and see and do new things.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm scared. I decided to take a leap to help my family by becoming a vtuber. But, my IRL friends hate vtubers and ridicule anime fans. What do I do??


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm waiting on at least 3 replies from people about 3 different things. I want to know if I'm going back down south again for work. I want to know how much more work experience I need. The suspense is killing me :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 9, 2021)

spotlight hour happened on pokemon go and the featured Pokemon was Miltank, I really wanted a shiny cause miltank is one of my favorite Pokemon but of course I didn't get one. someone got like three. I've asked people if they wanna trade and they keep ignoring me.

I'm honestly about to just quit pogo, shiny hunting in that game is complete bs. I would rather sit for 3 weeks and try to shiny hunt one in Fire Red (idek if it's in that game lol, hope it is cause if so ima hunt it)

edit: it's available in emerald so I might do an egg hunt in sapphire or smth, I don't think hatching eggs is a thing in frlg


----------



## Elov (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm really struggling today. I have a lot of good things in my life, but simultaneously a lot of bad things are also happening. I try my best to try to focus on the good, but sometimes it feels like the walls are caving in, and everything feels so overwhelming and impossible. I'm just thankful these feelings are only temporary for me, and that there's always tomorrow. I just gotta breathe and make it through today.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 9, 2021)

I’ve had internet problems during class, the refrigerator is breaking, my pink betta named Floyd died, I haven’t gotten enough sleep all week, I have a cough and feel sick, and in conclusion I’ve had a horrible week.

And then I posted this in the basement dwellers thread because I haven’t gotten enough sleep. Whoops.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 10, 2021)

turns out I am actually working Saturday. Got the details. Found out who my boss/supervisor will be. It's the same guy I have been working with down south (the one who basically called me blond/clueless/etc). Out of ALL the people I could be put with, it had to be him?!?!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2021)

*grabs popcorn watching certain kids on neopets*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2021)

I really hope that either The Pokemon Company/Game Freak adds the rest of the Pokemon back into Sword/Shield, or the Diamond/Pearl remakes are announced soon with a full dex. I want to shiny hunt in HD so desperately and Pokemon go just isn't cuttin it anymore 


also here's hoping that if they do decide to release DP remakes that they don't butcher the graphics like they did in SwSh. i would rather have Lets Go style graphics than the ungodly disgusting looking wild area and landscapes in SwSh.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really hope that either The Pokemon Company/Game Freak adds the rest of the Pokemon back into Sword/Shield, or the Diamond/Pearl remakes are announced soon with a full dex. I want to shiny hunt in HD so desperately and Pokemon go just isn't cuttin it anymore
> 
> 
> also here's hoping that if they do decide to release DP remakes that they don't butcher the graphics like they did in SwSh. i would rather have Lets Go style graphics than the ungodly disgusting looking wild area and landscapes in SwSh.


let's hope they don't release a full game for 90+ bucks lmfao and they don't cut it up 

also lol tragic influencer complaining at out culture/sports minister just cause she has dreadlocks. cause yeah you are totally CA/racist to everyone if you have that 

and you have to be a certain POC to be rastafarian i assume too, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> let's hope they don't release a full game for 90+ bucks lmfao and they don't cut it up


I know imagine being someone who bought an awesome game like Heart Gold for $40 back in the day, and then later tried to justify paying more than double for essentially the same game but with less Pokemon and more bull**** lmao

If they butcher the DP remakes as badly as they butchered Sword and Shield I might just have to give up on Pokemon


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know imagine being someone who bought an awesome game like Heart Gold for $40 back in the day, and then later tried to justify paying more than double for essentially the same game but with less Pokemon and more bull**** lmao
> 
> If they butcher the DP remakes as badly as they butchered Sword and Shield I might just have to give up on Pokemon


Listen. I love SWSH, but....
*dynamax is just making your pokemon a ballon.
the tree can burn.
i hate shiny odds.
give. me. a. radish. healing. item. *


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 10, 2021)

lol I post I this thread way too much but anyway

my doctor seems to think that my anxiety is the cause of my lack of concentration. Turns out I'm nowhere close to the maximum dose of my meds, where I thought I was already at the maximum. If I knew that I would've gone back ages ago and asked for a higher dose lol. So I've been put on a higher dose and hopefully it'll make a difference. If not I'm definitely going back because we both suspect the possibility of ADHD...

idek anymore when it comes to mental health as im just so ****ing tired


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 10, 2021)

Spoiler: i



i feel stupid like a really ****ty student
i wish i were smarter ahah im just always exhausted


----------



## King koopa (Feb 10, 2021)

Today has me as tired of dyknow as I will ever be. In case you passed school before that became the "it" thing for teachers. It's basically a tool that let's teachers watch ur screen and they can block websites and lock your screen. Well, all I did was step away to use the bathroom, and this teacher locked my screen for two whole hours. I put that I was stepping away in the chat on zoom but I'm tired of these teachers. I'd drop out, but my parents would get mad at me so I'm stuck in pain ☠☠


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 11, 2021)

I can't talk about this show here. It's too delightfully vulgar.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know imagine being someone who bought an awesome game like Heart Gold for $40 back in the day, and then later tried to justify paying more than double for essentially the same game but with less Pokemon and more bull**** lmao
> 
> If they butcher the DP remakes as badly as they butchered Sword and Shield I might just have to give up on Pokemon


yeah i gave up with swsh already, i don't have that money to waste on a bull**** game lol unless that goes on heavy sale with the dlc's not getting it.

also lmfao i was litereally just in the toilet washing/brushing my hair and now i need to pee damnit lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 11, 2021)

The conversion rate from CAD to USD makes me want to cry.  Pair that with the additional PayPal fees and I’m so frustrated and sad.

It costs me _$14.29 _to give somebody in the states a payment of $8.00?? It costs me _$17.15 _to give somebody a payment of $10.00??

I hate it. I’ll think I’ll have enough for something and then I don’t because _surprise it’s like $5 or so more than you hoped. _And it just gets worse the more expensive something is and it sucks.

I love Canada but God I wish our dollar wasn’t so abysmal.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 11, 2021)

the stray cat we've been feeding hurt his foot. :c we think he cut it on the sheet metal of my grandpa's tool shed while crawling into the attic for shelter (he was caught doing this). my grandpa's covered those holes since then, but his foot is still hurt (it's been a few days). 

my mom says that if it doesn't look any better by this time next week, we'll send a pic of it to my relative who's a vet and see what she thinks. it doesn't look bad bad, i think at the most it just needs to be cleaned and wrapped, but it still isn't healing very fast. 

we hate to take the shelter from him, but it's better then him cutting himself on sheet metal. my grandpa might be putting in a cat door to his tool shed for him however. we'd let him in to our house, cus he's a very sweet boy, but we haven't been able to get him fixed yet.


----------



## vixened (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm tired of having gross greasy hair, nothing I do is working. washing hair ever other day, grease. use clarifying shampoo, grease. air dry, grease. I hate my hair so much, I'm so frustrated


----------



## pochy (Feb 11, 2021)

i'm finally getting an ultrasound tomorrow for a chronic stomach issue i've been having since end of 2019 (parents never took it seriously). it's been hurting more than usual these past weeks, i'm scared.. i seriously hope the doctors find the issue tomorrow or else i'll have to wait even longer to go to a different specialist, and i don't know how much more i can endure :c


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 11, 2021)

I feel like my glasses are constantly dirty, no matter how much I clean them. Its so annoying when I'm trying to read something on a screen.


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2021)

so spring break has been postponed until april. :/


----------



## Neb (Feb 11, 2021)

I jumped to conclusions about my crush and now I feel stupid. Hopefully they didn’t see that...


----------



## Soigne (Feb 11, 2021)

feelin' misunderstood lately


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 11, 2021)

I was the type of person that would try to impress and please my parents, teachers, and superiors, and I just realized how useless that it is now.
(One of my teachers dislikes me for no absolute reason and she keeps flirting with one of my classmates and it’s kind of gross...)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2021)

I've literally got my mom AND my friend over here pitying me because my dad is so damn rude to me all the time. 

oh but yeah ill stay here for another 3 years


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 12, 2021)

i thought I'd met all my deadlines for the week and was going to have a chill day but instead my teacher has decided she'd like to see a draft of my presentation by midday today instead of in a week and a half's time like she said previously..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2021)

when you find excellent music (youtube or just know of its existence) but you can hardly find it for purchase/download etc. UGH


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2021)

I have to start loading up my stuff back into the SUV since I'm moving bacj to my dorm on Saturday but man it was soooo difficult to move out back in November, plus i brought so much of my stuff back with me that it may take a whole to get resettled in there


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2021)

also found out my contact person at this place is gonna quit. big stinky poo poo cause i really liked her, hope i get a good new one!


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 12, 2021)

Just a minor complaint but I don't want to do laundry anymore. Never again. There's always laundry to do and I hate it.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 12, 2021)

I love the winter...but, I'm ready for it to be spring. The wood-burning stove is making me nervous these days. Burning too hot for too long, and the pipe is getting dirty. But, it's our main source of heat...so, I just sleep with one eye open...hoping nothing bad happens. Definitely looking forward to sleeping with the windows open and without worry.


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2021)

me: my mom’s really sick and i’ve been having mental health problems.
my guidance counsellor: 
me: *misses class*
my guidance counsellor, immediately:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2021)

I only need two more feathers to have an all feather lineup but I'm too poor to buy any more lol 


also I just gave my dog a bath and I was gonna take a shower right afterward since the humidity destroyed my hair but we ran out of hot water cause we've been needing a new hot water tank for like 12 years lmaoo


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 12, 2021)

2 minutes into work and my boss is already having a go at me


----------



## Toska (Feb 12, 2021)

Not a huge issue but its soo hard to get a nice lineup. I'm extremely poor and none of my collectables are what I'm looking for.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 12, 2021)

Toska said:


> Not a huge issue but its soo hard to get a nice lineup. I'm extremely poor and none of my collectables are what I'm looking for.


Want a yellow candy or winter mitten?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

i literally don't understand why my sister brings her boyfriend everywhere, he's so mean to me and i'm sick of it
i just wanted to spend time with my sister but i barely get a chance to because her boyfriend's always here


----------



## Toska (Feb 12, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Want a yellow candy or winter mitten?



Aw I really appreciate it, but I'm good for now. Thanks a bunch for the offer!


----------



## Clock (Feb 13, 2021)

Sometimes I regret posting on some threads


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2021)

Spoiler: prob tmi



literally was just talking to my mom about how I hadn't started my period in like a month and a half and this morning BAM it's here. literally on the day I have to move my stuff into my dorm


----------



## Soigne (Feb 13, 2021)

had the worst day of work ever yesterday. get called in today. have to work 10 hours tomorrow.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 13, 2021)

Nothing is fine. I lost half of my supposed friends. I feel as though my sanity is spiraling downhill. I try so hard to pay attention and be the perfect girl, but I cry every night into my pillow. I can't pay attention in class, because I have a terrible case of ADHD. The teachers say, "Just pay attention!" I can't. I try so hard. I don't understand. My parents are being supportive, but they're neglecting Tokki, and she deserves more. I feel as though I'm a burden. But, lately it's been getting better... kind of. I mean, my parents got the vaccine! At least, things will go back to normal soon. 
*I don't even know what normal is anymore.*


----------



## Plume (Feb 13, 2021)

It bothers me when people shame me for not knowing something, especially when it’s really moot crap like a tv trope term.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 13, 2021)

Plume said:


> It bothers me when people shame me for not knowing something, especially when it’s really moot crap like a tv trope term.



Oh this really bothers me too. It's so frustrating and unnecessary! If I don't know something you could always just... politely tell me? Why do you have to be rude about it? I'm sorry that happened to you though.


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 13, 2021)

I deeply relate to that one tweet that said that weekends are just 30-minute breaks in a 5 hour shift. It really feels like a spit in the face when my professors say "go outside and have fun!" after assigning lots of work over the weekend. In fact, I have already felt too burnt out to do anything when the weekend is here.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 13, 2021)

ugh trump's acquittal


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2021)

drove my car to campus and my dog threw up twice, and now he's stuck st my dorm w my dad and brother cause I had to get a covid test and I have to sit here for 15 minutes and wait til they get the results and then ANOTHER 10 minutes to get me checked in and get back to my dorm

I also got here like 3 minutes after they stopped doing checkins, luckily they still took me in 

why me 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

also just found out that Chick Corea died a few days ago and I'm really upset now


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 13, 2021)

I can't wait for this day to be over, I'm so freaking tired and it's only 10am :// I can't wait to have a day off work too lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 13, 2021)

when i feel like i'm not welcome anywhere, and nowhere feels like home, it's hard.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 13, 2021)

UGH. I hate myself for doing this. He's already taken, man. Just let it go! There's plenty of fish in the sea...


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2021)

Hopeless Opus said:


> my mental health is getting as bad as it was a year ago. i can feel it. i'm so alone, dude. i don't even reach out to anyone anymore. i don't have the heart. but for the people who see me posting (on other social media) and choose to gloss over me basically falling apart - when, whenever i see them struggling, i always message them to ensure they are fine - i hope they eventually come to know that i feel sickened. i don't want attention. i don't want someone to fret over me, or put the spotlight on me. i just want someone to say "i'm here for you" so that i feel like i'm not alone in this. for 3 weeks i have felt like i am completely and utterly alone. and normally i would enjoy it, but when i feel like i'm not welcome anywhere, and nowhere feels like home, it's hard. i don't even feel like i can really post my true thoughts to social medias anymore because i feel like every eye is scrutinizing me... every eye is judging, pushing me deeper into the dirt. i need to start over or something.. i wish i could go back to being ten years old before things got bad and i would change every action i ever did, really. because how the hell did i EVER land up here. how did i ever land up here in this pool of misery with no way of getting back out?



i know that i’m a stranger but i’m here for you. i’ve been exactly where you are and still find myself there sometimes and know just how awful feeling like that is. if you need someone to talk to, my pms are always open. <3


----------



## deana (Feb 13, 2021)

It is so busy at work this weekend since it's a long weekend and it's Valentine's and blah blah blah, this stresses me out enough in any normal time but even more so now because covid cases are still pretty dang high around where I live. Absolutely nothing my store sells is essential, people could just stay home but no  
Better be putting on my happy face for the customers though.

I really need to get out of retail and I've been trying for YEARS but I can't get any job anywhere else because all my job experience is retail. I'm sure I've already ranted about this before but I'm ranting again because this day is stressing me out so much.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 13, 2021)

I am so sleepy all the time and I hate it  can’t seem to focus on anything because I’m just so tired all the time


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2021)

Spoiler: Period talk



I hate getting pre-period cramps for a couple of days/a week or two before my period actually begins. Like damn could ya hurry this up and just come already? I'm going to have worse cramps when it finally does happen anyway. What's even worse is AFTER period cramps. Are you serious? I'm not even on it anymore and my body STILL wants to cramp???



Also I think my boss got mad at me today for somethin. She asked me if I got the 'three boys like I asked' (dogs) and because I do not know nearly ANY of the dogs names, what gender they are, who their parent is, and also which dogs go together ect... I asked what boy. She made a noise then told me to go ahead and sign out/leave work for the day. I was asked to stay a bit longer from someone else to help out. Like, sorry that 'three boys' is incredibly vague I did give a group of 3 boy dogs back to their owner but I think she was referring to another group of 3 boy dogs? Like? Could you not just tell me their names? Or even breed?? I also don't remember her asking me to get a group of 3 boys so I'm guessing she must have asked me and I didn't hear it. I usually always answer back a question so if I didn't answer then I prob walked out of the room right as she said it, and her doing her thing didn't realize I left.

It's such a stupid thing but the way she reacted about it just made me mad.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 13, 2021)

Alright, I'm here at the library. I'm here to focus on my French homework. I'm tying this out because I will _not _let myself get bothered over this anymore. Feelings are valid, and while I do have feelings for him, he's already happily seeing somebody else. As a good and decent friend of his, I'd rather him be happy. So, while I may weep and moan, that's just life. I guess it'll take some time for me to get over it, but I need to control myself and not let my emotions get the best of me. I mean, he didn't do anything wrong - don't take it out on him. Just be happy that he's happy. Again, there are plenty of people out there. 

Sigh. Relationships, man. I'll be going offline after this to work on my studies, but can anyone send me some pics with hot guys in 'em? Just in case I hop back on here still thinking about him. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

Something happened tonight, it's long and stressful. I don't have the energy to type it out but I'm just done with trying to have real "friends."


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2021)

Trump was acquitted 

honestly I'm so tired of hearing about him, even hearing his name irritates me. I hope he fades into obscurity like McCarthy did in the 50s and Nixon did in the 70s.


----------



## piske (Feb 13, 2021)

I’m just tired of everyone and everything.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 14, 2021)

This website has left a bad taste in my mouth. All I ever wanted to do was the start over with a new account but nope. Apparently mods on this site don't like when you make alternate accounts. How was I suppose to know that? Almost every website I go to allows this. Why do I have to feel restricted to one account? Why can't I deleted this account and make a new one? What it the problem of not allowing me to star tover with a new account. The first account I made was "iamjohnporter67" with a different email address but apparently I got banned since they found out it was an alternate account.

The 2nd account "RoxasFan25" was banned because they once again they found it was an alternate account. I was forced to make these accounts but apparently this website doesn't allow that. I am so baffled and appalled that a website like Bell Tree Forums seems to police people on what they do with their accounts. While I understand there is the issue of "gaining the system" people are suppose to have the right to make accounts. It was my choice to delete his account but apparently they couldn't do that, so I had to make a new account but of course I got banned because I didn't know having that was against the rules when in reality almost every website allows you to do that. Could you imagine if Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube did that? 

I had my time on this website discussing topics and commenting on forums just to express how I feel about Animal Crossing New Horizons and its been a fun run but for now I am not going to be using this site any longer. This is the straw that broke the camels back. All I wanted was a fresh restart only to be banned. I am going to move away from this site and never come back again. I tried being more opened minded but its clear to me that this website feels too restrictive and unfair.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: prob tmi
> 
> 
> 
> literally was just talking to my mom about how I hadn't started my period in like a month and a half and this morning BAM it's here. literally on the day I have to move my stuff into my dorm


Common if you are stressed/suffering/skips on stuff etc. but yeah period big stinky poo poo indeed.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2021)

Heel/ankle blisters. Really can my legs and feet stop being so damn sensitive?


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2021)

it’s valentine’s day and i can’t spend it w my boyfriend :,( maybe next year


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm supposed to read a book for history but ugh I hate reading so much, school year literally just started like a week and a half ago and I'm already suffering lmao 

it wouldn't be so bad except this is Sunday afternoon and I'm suppose to have the book read and answer questions with paragraph-length answers by Tuesday at 9am. basically I'm screwed.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm supposed to read a book for history but ugh I hate reading so much, school year literally just started like a week and a half ago and I'm already suffering lmao
> 
> it wouldn't be so bad except this is Sunday afternoon and I'm suppose to have the book read and answer questions with paragraph-length answers by Tuesday at 9am. basically I'm screwed.



Is there an audio book version of it available? It might be tricky to find one short notice (sometimes libraries have audio books though!) but it might help. I find if there’s a book I’m really not getting along with an audio book can help. I’ll listen to it and read with the physical copy to try and stop my mind from wandering so much


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 14, 2021)

My brain wants to question if i'm really aromantic again aaaah

Also I cant get this dumb audition dance right, and it's due in less than a month .-.


----------



## oak (Feb 14, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> This website has left a bad taste in my mouth. All I ever wanted to do was the start over with a new account but nope. Apparently mods on this site don't like when you make alternate accounts. How was I suppose to know that? Almost every website I go to allows this. Why do I have to feel restricted to one account? Why can't I deleted this account and make a new one? What it the problem of not allowing me to star tover with a new account. The first account I made was "iamjohnporter67" with a different email address but apparently I got banned since they found out it was an alternate account.
> 
> The 2nd account "RoxasFan25" was banned because they once again they found it was an alternate account. I was forced to make these accounts but apparently this website doesn't allow that. I am so baffled and appalled that a website like Bell Tree Forums seems to police people on what they do with their accounts. While I understand there is the issue of "gaining the system" people are suppose to have the right to make accounts. It was my choice to delete his account but apparently they couldn't do that, so I had to make a new account but of course I got banned because I didn't know having that was against the rules when in reality almost every website allows you to do that. Could you imagine if Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube did that?
> 
> I had my time on this website discussing topics and commenting on forums just to express how I feel about Animal Crossing New Horizons and its been a fun run but for now I am not going to be using this site any longer. This is the straw that broke the camels back. All I wanted was a fresh restart only to be banned. I am going to move away from this site and never come back again. I tried being more opened minded but its clear to me that this website feels too restrictive and unfair.


Hey there, just came to say I got banned back in August for the same thing. I actually cried cause I had been using my new account for months lol. Just letting you know so you don't feel so bad, others have made the same mistake. You can still see my old "TheodoreCottontail" account frozen in time. I was really salty at first and reacted the same way you are, but eventually I had to realize the mods don't make the rules. They have no choice but to stay neutral and reinforce the same rules for everybody. It feels weird defending the mods cause I was SO MAD when it happened. Especially since they don't warn you. They just ban you in the middle of the night and let you figure it out for yourself. It still really stinks though cause I was left with a sense of no longer feeling welcome to the website. 

If you ever wanna talk more about your ban, feel free to message me.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 14, 2021)

oak said:


> Hey there, just came to say I got banned back in August for the same thing. I actually cried cause I had been using my new account for months lol. Just letting you know so you don't feel so bad, others have made the same mistake. You can still see my old "TheodoreCottontail" account frozen in time. I was really salty at first and reacted the same way you are, but eventually I had to realize the mods don't make the rules. They have no choice but to stay neutral and reinforce the same rules for everybody. It feels weird defending the mods cause I was SO MAD when it happened. Especially since they don't warn you. They just ban you in the middle of the night and let you figure it out for yourself. It still really stinks though cause I was left with a sense of no longer feeling welcome to the website.
> 
> If you ever wanna talk more about your ban, feel free to message me.


Thank you. Its nice to know I'm not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 14, 2021)

Is Festivale the 15th in game? I'm doing the pokemon event.


----------



## milktae (Feb 14, 2021)

I honestly hate stan Twitter sm mainly bc all the armys, I posted smth about them and this army found it and I wanna go priv now bc they keep replying making stupid points 

i also now have a fear of accounts with a little 7 in their name


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 14, 2021)

This always happens, I promise myself an early night yet I get distracted by social media or get lost and so engrossed in a film. Need to put this phone down and go to sleep.


----------



## meo (Feb 14, 2021)

I was really hoping to get a lot of studying done this weekend but I spent majority of it under the weather...I guess it could be for worse reasons but still just annoying. Hopefully next weekend I get to be more productive. ~__~;


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 14, 2021)

i want a pave collectible!!! jk i don't care about that

i feel like i'm gonna pass out, my head hurts so much and i haven't eaten today, for some reason i won't allow nyself to eat and i just feel even more sick because of it 
but it's like 12am so it's too late to get food anyway


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 14, 2021)

nvm


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 14, 2021)

SPRING CAN NOT COME FAST ENOUGH!!!

i love love love winter, but i want to see flowers and PLANT FLOWERS and grow cat grass for my mom's cat and see baby animals and for it to be warm and uuuugh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 14, 2021)

xara said:


> i know that i’m a stranger but i’m here for you. i’ve been exactly where you are and still find myself there sometimes and know just how awful feeling like that is. if you need someone to talk to, my pms are always open. <3


thank u so much, xara. sorry for the late reply - but i may take u up on that. tysm friend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2021)

piano lesson tomorrow and I haven't had any time this week to practice


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 15, 2021)

I’ve been really sick for weeks now (I have been tested and it’s negative dw) with awful fevers so I’ve been feeling unproductive. Also just decided last night to have an anxiety attack instead of sleeping so I am very tired. My anxiety can be unbearable. Also not sure if my brother is going to live until next year, so much is stressing me right now and I am terrified.


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> I’ve been really sick for weeks now (I have been tested and it’s negative dw) with awful fevers so I’ve been feeling unproductive. Also just decided last night to have an anxiety attack instead of sleeping so I am very tired. My anxiety can be unbearable. Also not sure if my brother is going to live until next year, so much is stressing me right now and I am terrified.



 i’m sorry that you’re having a rough time. i know that we don’t really know each other but i hope you feel better soon and i’ll keep you and your brother in my thoughts. <3


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 15, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m sorry that you’re having a rough time. i know that we don’t really know each other but i hope you feel better soon and i’ll keep you and your brother in my thoughts. <3


Thank you very much, this means a lot. Hopefully, with time I will be able to start to find ways to keep it under control.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2021)

Have a potential job opportunity coming up(nothing done/clear yet) , but I've no idea if I can combine it with my current work and do that cause they would probably wonder since I have 3 months deal with my current work and idk how I would quit


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 15, 2021)

“It makes me feel ashamed to be your mother” my mom says when she sees a few things lying around in the office room that’s off to the side for Valentine’s Day. Sure, you have around 50 pairs of shoes sitting around in the garage and around over hundreds upon hundreds of clothing that you impulsively bought that are just sitting in your closet. They’re in there and I never step in there, just like the Valentine’s goods were off to one side in an office you never step into unless you need to print out something.

”I need you to be positive for *me *or I will go crazy” there’s nothing wrong with having a healthy mindset, I just feel burdened when my mom is going through a lot of things in life that I have to do certain things for her sake. I’ve been honest, helped around the house, tried showing my gratitude and if I do one thing out of line all of the sudden I’m the traitor.


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2021)

Lightspring said:


> “It makes me feel ashamed to be your mother” my mom says when she sees a few things lying around in the office room that’s off to the side for Valentine’s Day. Sure, you have around 50 pairs of shoes sitting around in the garage and around over hundreds upon hundreds of clothing that you impulsively bought that are just sitting in your closet. They’re in there and I never step in there, just like the Valentine’s goods were off to one side in an office you never step into unless you need to print out something.
> 
> ”I need you to be positive for *me *or I will go crazy” there’s nothing wrong with having a healthy mindset, I just feel burdened when my mom is going through a lot of things in life that I have to do certain things for her sake. I’ve been honest, helped around the house, tried showing my gratitude and if I do one thing out of line all of the sudden I’m the traitor.



no offence but i’m gonna fight your mom. her saying that she’s ashamed to be your mother is just,, disgusting :/. i’m sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2021)

Okay, wow I'm very sorry I can't spend my money eating outside lunch every day when I work and I can't do it really, 100 bucks a month total basically(I haven't spent that yet but it's like... bruh). I do appreciate the social company but it's "boring" cause i don't exactly live at home for free and I don't like spending my money on food cause that's all I do regardless. Jeez people don't be such a pressure or whatever, grr.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

bruh my dog won't shut up, i've literally done everything i can to keep her quiet like fed her, gave her treats, played with her etc
i'm pretty sure she's just waiting for my mum to come home so i got to put up with her whining for another 3 hours 
my labrador was so much more well behaved, i wish i could have her back here


----------



## Toska (Feb 15, 2021)

I went over my data limit and now my internet is 100x slower. Just in time for the Valentine's Day event


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2021)

last night I could feel my lips starting to chap and split but I didn't know where my lip ointment was so I couldn't use it. finally found it today in my backpack pocket but it's too late, my lips are all crusty and gross now :,,,,,,)

also starting at 2:10 I have 20 min to walk from my dorm all the way across campus to my german class. I have an online class that ends right at 2:10 so ig I'm gonna go run on ice lol rippp
(I could drive my car but I'm really trying to watch my weight so I think I'd rather walk)


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 15, 2021)

Toska said:


> I went over my data limit and now my internet is 100x slower. Just in time for the Valentine's Day event



I’m having issues with my internet tonight, pages won’t load or I get a disconnection. I’m screwed if it’s no good tomorrow, I have meetings


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2021)

Minor headache. Took some pain relievers, so hopefully it goes away soon.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 15, 2021)

xara said:


> no offence but i’m gonna fight your mom. her saying that she’s ashamed to be your mother is just,, disgusting :/. i’m sorry you have to deal with that.


Thank you xara, I really appreciate it. My mom has been super stressed lately and has been kind of bringing it out on us. I’m trying my best to not cause trouble but then again...


----------



## piske (Feb 15, 2021)

.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2021)

it's 11:30pm and I cant go to bed cause I really want a new super mario avatar for this forum and I can't pick just one lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2021)

Damn college life is making me take up drugs. 

_//slurps Coca-Cola_


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 16, 2021)

my god... this is truly my villain origin story, isn't it?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 16, 2021)

Hopeless Opus said:


> my god... this is truly my villain origin story, isn't it? like, being thrown aside by the last person who was dearest to my heart, dude?
> 
> i am always temporary. that's the thing with me. like, i'm always a replaceable thing in people's lives. i was learning to grow alongside this person. things looked so bright and happy. now, i'm just full of agony and grief... i'm so hurt. but i'm so sick of being hurt. i feel just physically nauseous at the fact that i'm never going to be loved in the way that i want and i'll never have someone who loves me as much as i love them.


I don't know but I just wanted to say feel you on every level about feeling temporary to people you thought you could count on and how they treat you in their lives. I've had so many friends drop me for other people and never look back or don't realise the hurt they cause to those of us who just want someone to be loyal to. 

Sending you a big virtual hug.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 16, 2021)

ugh i hate applying for jobs. It just makes me incredibly...nervous? And when i get nervous, i tend to procrastinate and overthink, which makes the process much longer than it should be.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm so bad at explaining things, it's embarrassing. My mind gets so distracted that I forget what I'm even talking about sometimes.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 16, 2021)

I was betrayed by the onion girth. They are hollow.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 16, 2021)

I know I said I wouldn’t be posting here again, but I can’t help it.  Feeling really sad because of my friends who are hurting and the people I see hurting every day.  I’m crying pretty badly right now.  It’s just one of those nights I guess.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 16, 2021)

My dad bought an off brand of mini wheats because they were ~cheaper~ and well  you can certainly taste the difference and it’s not good


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 16, 2021)

i started crying last night because of a discord im in. my gf just kept playing her game and not trying to ask what was wrong but thats okay

there is a user on the discord who was in vent talking about how they think everyone hates them because they deleted important things without anyones consent and got backlash for it (rightfully so) and people were there for them when theyve hurt me really bad in the past but nobody but my gf ever seems to care that theyve hurt me, like i dont matter

basically what they did was i was venting about not getting any attention for my art but everyone else who posted art got tons of attention and they flat out told me "it isnt fair for everyone to get attention" "if everyone gets attention it feels fake" easy for you to say since youre a mod, how do you think it feels for someone who keeps trying to talk to others and gets ignored and everyone just knows me as my gfs gf

	Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021

i stopped posting my art everywhere but toyhouse after that because its just not worth it if im really the one that needs to be shafted for everyone else to get attention


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2021)

^^ "it isn't fair for everyone to get attention" is possibly the stupidest comment I've ever heard someone make about artists smfh


my class starts in an hour and idk what to do until then lmao :,,,,,,)


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 16, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^ "it isn't fair for everyone to get attention" is possibly the stupidest comment I've ever heard someone make about artists smfh


it really is. thing is this discord isnt for artists, they just like having some artists so they look more varied. they dont really care about your art unless youre a professional or if youve cried a lot about how you want attention (and then said persons art looks traced but the same mod said "oh i dont care about that" and started slamming me with misinformation about how i must watch them like a hawk so i can cancel them...when they just post their art in the group chat for all to see and i haven't mentioned it in the year since this person started posting)

ive wanted to leave a lot but it makes my gf happy that im in there so i stay


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i started crying last night because of a discord im in. my gf just kept playing her game and not trying to ask what was wrong but thats okay
> 
> there is a user on the discord who was in vent talking about how they think everyone hates them because they deleted important things without anyones consent and got backlash for it (rightfully so) and people were there for them when theyve hurt me really bad in the past but nobody but my gf ever seems to care that theyve hurt me, like i dont matter
> 
> ...



:/ i will literally fight everyone in that discord. “it isn’t fair for everyone to get attention” ??????? huh. of course you deserve for your art to get attention - you’re a kind, talented human being and deserve to be treated as such. and for the record, i care that they’ve hurt you and you deserve much, _much_ better than that.


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 16, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i started crying last night because of a discord im in. my gf just kept playing her game and not trying to ask what was wrong but thats okay
> 
> there is a user on the discord who was in vent talking about how they think everyone hates them because they deleted important things without anyones consent and got backlash for it (rightfully so) and people were there for them when theyve hurt me really bad in the past but nobody but my gf ever seems to care that theyve hurt me, like i dont matter
> 
> ...



Is this is the same person you were mentioning a while ago about how they were angry that POC artists were getting more attention so they made a poc character to get more attention as well? Cuz if so, that's really pathetic and laughably stupid.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021

Also to add on, I totally get not posting your art anymore, but I'm sure you're an amazing artist and that there will be a time when it truly gets the attention it deserves. I really get that because I have friends with acquaintances that have art that gets around ~100 likes for their art while mine will get like 1 or 2 likes. I've stopped posting them online because I really don't think anyone would care, but also mainly to focus on myself!


----------



## piske (Feb 16, 2021)

I’ve had a headache several days in a row...


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

sick of everyone getting on my case and rushing me all the time i wish they'd all just go away and let me do things at my own pace for once! 

just like what geri says in toy story 2 "u can't rush art"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2021)

I really should get gas before the price keeps going up but I don't get paid for about two and a half weeks :,,,,)


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 16, 2021)

So the dry skin I was previously complaining about got much worse, but I have an appointment with the dermatologist today and the nerves are now hitting me.
I’m glad I’m going, to see what’s wrong, but my pessimistic anxious mind is jumping to the worse conclusion. Especially with the biggest breakout being on my face.
I don’t care if my face gets scars, but I just hope it doesn’t end up being some kind of medical problem in the long run.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2021)

really praying this is just rhinitis due to dry air and nothing else


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 16, 2021)

Well, while I'd love for today to be just a lazy day, I've got tons of homework ahead of me. Woke up a bit late which is normal for me, but haven't started doing some homework. Ugh. Need more caffeine. 



piske said:


> I’ve had a headache several days in a row...



Headaches suck ass. Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 16, 2021)

I got a Looney Tunes collection. On the back it says "may not be suitable for children".


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 16, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I don't know but I just wanted to say feel you on every level about feeling temporary to people you thought you could count on and how they treat you in their lives. I've had so many friends drop me for other people and never look back or don't realise the hurt they cause to those of us who just want someone to be loyal to.
> 
> Sending you a big virtual hug.


thank you so much. and i'm SO sorry you've unfortunately been a victim to experiencing this hurt as well. sending you a hug in return dear


----------



## piske (Feb 16, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Well, while I'd love for today to be just a lazy day, I've got tons of homework ahead of me. Woke up a bit late which is normal for me, but haven't started doing some homework. Ugh. Need more caffeine.
> 
> 
> 
> Headaches suck ass. Hope it goes away soon.


Thank you ^^ good luck with your homework!


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 16, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> First and foremost, this thread is a safe space for all forum members to vent or share their feelings, whether to get support or just as a means of catharsis. That said, there is now a *zero-tolerance policy* for any post(s) about another forum member, whether direct or indirect, and any instance of this will result in an immediate short-term ban from the forums. Anyone using this thread must abide by the following rules:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The physical distance between my partner and I. I can't travel due to corona and we live a sea away she in the Netherlands and I in the UK. I can't wait for the real gates to open back up so I can be with her and feel wholesome again. Some days are just ridiculously hard and I know if I were with her I'd be 100%. We both work, but always find time for each other every night and day and play games together to break up the lack of being physically together. 

We spent a lovely valentines together and I sent her AC chocolates and flowers in the mail.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 16, 2021)

Overthinking about someone who made their intentions clear with words but not actions. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2021)

I've been working on this card for like 5 hours now and I'm getting close to finishing but oml this one is so much more design-intensive than my previous one lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 16, 2021)

I think... I'm not feeling well emotionally again.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 16, 2021)

I feel stupid.


----------



## piske (Feb 16, 2021)

Headache is back :<


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2021)

Woke-up at 3am with a stomachache and couldn't get back to sleep. Coming up 5am so I'm officially giving up and playing _Spiderman _until meetings start (when I no doubt will suddenly become sleepy).


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 16, 2021)

Feeling down in the dumps about a lot of things.  Stressed out.  Tired.  I also wish someone would make me a Valentine’s Day card for the TBT event, but then I would have to make one for them as well, and I’m the least artistic person in the world.  No use complaining though, as that’s not going to change anything.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 17, 2021)

I didn’t realize the valentines cards had to be Animal Crossing themed. I’m not sure how I’m going to incorporate that into my current card, and I really don’t have much time to make a new one from scratch, and I really wanted the purple feather. I’ve been busy and stressed with so many assignments.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 17, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> I didn’t realize the valentines cards had to be Animal Crossing themed. I’m not sure how I’m going to incorporate that into my current card, and I really don’t have much time to make a new one from scratch, and I really wanted the purple feather. I’ve been busy and stressed with so many assignments.


Puns? Rooney is a boxer Kangaroo. The term knock-out at least used to a romantic compliment.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 17, 2021)

Tomorrow's my birthday and I'm dreading it because every year I'm always left feeling disappointed by those who actually know it's my birthday (I don't advertise it publicly) and never bother to make even the slightest bit of effort. 

Ultimately it always leaves me feeling alone and just wanting to disappear off to somewhere other than where I am now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 17, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Tomorrow's my birthday and I'm dreading it because every year I'm always left feeling disappointed by those who actually know it's my birthday (I don't advertise it publicly) and never bother to make even the slightest bit of effort.
> 
> Ultimately it always leaves me feeling alone and just wanting to disappear off to somewhere other than where I am now.


----------



## Neb (Feb 17, 2021)

I feel rather inadequate with my appearance. My crush is so pretty and I’m just a puffy-cheeked person with uncooperative hair. I suppose I could intensify my workouts, but that doesn’t fix my face...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 17, 2021)

Neb said:


> I feel rather inadequate with my appearance. My crush is so pretty and I’m just a puffy-cheeked person with uncooperative hair. I suppose I could intensify my workouts, but that doesn’t fix my face...


Seen worse. Your look seems to be the in thing right now. The flannel, classy glasses, and assumed demeanor. I'm going off the last pic you posted.


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Tomorrow's my birthday and I'm dreading it because every year I'm always left feeling disappointed by those who actually know it's my birthday (I don't advertise it publicly) and never bother to make even the slightest bit of effort.
> 
> Ultimately it always leaves me feeling alone and just wanting to disappear off to somewhere other than where I am now.



oh god i feel this. every year, i have at least one friend who doesn’t  remember or even _acknowledge _my birthday and it’s just,, an awful feeling and i’m sorry you have to deal with that, too. but even though we don’t know each other, i’m definitely going to wish you a happy birthday tomorrow. :’)


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Woke-up at 3am with a stomachache and couldn't get back to sleep. Coming up 5am so I'm officially giving up and playing _Spiderman _until meetings start (when I no doubt will suddenly become sleepy).


Went back to bed at 6am and begrudgingly set an alarm for 15 minutes before my meeting. This was not worth it I should have just sent an email before I went to sleep saying I'm taking a sick day. Agh.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 17, 2021)

I hate having to wait for people


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2021)

just realized that all the notes I took last week during my music independent study class got deleted because I forgot to save the memo on my phone. now I don't remember what kind of notes I need to take while listening to these pieces.

yay me


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 17, 2021)

I hate periods so much. Absolutely ridiculous. A few days before my period I always feel a little off. I get a tiny bit crampy, my stomach sometimes gets upset, and I usually get some acne. Then I have to deal with the actual proper/bad cramps on my period and all it’s lousyness. It already lasts a week it shouldn’t get to monopolize a couple days before as well


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 17, 2021)

xara said:


> oh god i feel this. every year, i have at least one friend who doesn’t  remember or even _acknowledge _my birthday and it’s just,, an awful feeling and i’m sorry you have to deal with that, too. but even though we don’t know each other, i’m definitely going to wish you a happy birthday tomorrow. :’)


Thank you thats so kind of you and I totally agree, besides there's really no excuse seeing as we all have phones and sending a simple happy birthday message takes less than a minute out of anyone's day.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

my dog decided to jump onto my sofa, step on my plate of chicken and full on scratch my arm, ripping my skin
now my arm hurts and i have no lunch
i guess i could eat a sandwich but i wanted chicken -_-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2021)

reading the message a few places above just reminded me, I constantly forget friends birthdays cause there's so many friends and so many birthdays to keep track of and I don't realize it until it's too late :,,,,,,)

(aka happy much belated bday Stella-lo and ali.di.magix im so sorry I forgot )


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> my dog decided to jump onto my sofa, step on my plate of chicken and full on scratch my arm, ripping my skin
> now my arm hurts and i have no lunch
> i guess i could eat a sandwich but i wanted chicken -_-


I’m so sorry about that, my cat can be the same especially when she’s on my stomach and gets scared from sudden noises and my stomach gets destroyed


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lightspring said:


> I’m so sorry about that, my cat can be the same especially when she’s on my stomach and gets scared from sudden noises and my stomach gets destroyed


gosh pets can be rough sometimes
tbh i didn't want to get a cat because i'm scared they'll scratch me, i didn't realise my dog would be the same


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> my dog decided to jump onto my sofa, step on my plate of chicken and full on scratch my arm, ripping my skin
> now my arm hurts and i have no lunch
> i guess i could eat a sandwich but i wanted chicken -_-



oof i feel your pain. the other night when my cat crawled onto my lap, her foot slipped and her back claws scratched my inner thigh real bad >_<. it was an accident but still,, owie.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 17, 2021)

I have this music project that I have been postponing for weeks and it’s so important that it will determine next year’s placement.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2021)

Stop getting mad at me when I ask for clarification
Don't get mad at me when I ask you to repeat something cause I can't hear cause IT'S LOUD in this place
Stop being so vague then get mad when I ask for more context
For the love of god  if you want me to do somethin tell me CLEARLY, don't say you need my help then WALK OUT OF THE BUILDING

Like okay yes I have to be treated like a toddler and told things with very clear instructions. When I'm not given clear instructions I make assumptions that sometimes aren't what they wanted cause my mind works differently from others. I'm thinking of bringing this up during the meeting on Saturday but idk. I get that maybe they're stressed and don't mean to sound mean, but they never say 'hey sorry for sounding rude its just stress'.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh trying to figure out the order of collectibles via their dates makes me feel so dumb  I don’t know why I find it so confusing but I do  it makes me feel really lousy how absolutely awful I am with numbers, it’s ridiculous :/


----------



## Soigne (Feb 17, 2021)

i have a ridiculously early shift tomorrow morning and they're calling for about 5 inches of snow tonight & some ice and there's no way i'm going to be able to make it to work if that's the case but it isn't starting until late tonight. but i have to call out of my shift 3 hours before i start. so do i go to bed and hope that it doesn't snow that much or do i stay up so i can call out? if i stay up to call out and then it doesn't snow, i've got a 10 hour shift to pull through on like 2 hours of sleep.

i want to die


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2021)

Soigne said:


> i have a ridiculously early shift tomorrow morning and they're calling for about 5 inches of snow tonight & some ice and there's no way i'm going to be able to make it to work if that's the case but it isn't starting until late tonight. but i have to call out of my shift 3 hours before i start. so do i go to bed and hope that it doesn't snow that much or do i stay up so i can call out? if i stay up to call out and then it doesn't snow, i've got a 10 hour shift to pull through on like 2 hours of sleep.
> 
> i want to die



Is it possible to call to give a heads up that you may or may not be able to work so they can atleast know of a replacement before hand? Or option 2-

Go ahead and call out and have a relax day (I mean if you can)


----------



## Soigne (Feb 17, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Is it possible to call to give a heads up that you may or may not be able to work so they can atleast know of a replacement before hand? Or option 2-
> 
> Go ahead and call out and have a relax day (I mean if you can)


i wish, i work for some really petty managers though. if i call out with less than 3 hours before a shift, i get written up. if i call out super early and then it does nothing, they expect me to come in anyway. if i let them know i might not be able to make it, they say that's not enough notice and doesn't count as an actual call out. so i get written up for a no call no show.


----------



## piske (Feb 17, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Feeling down in the dumps about a lot of things.  Stressed out.  Tired.  I also wish someone would make me a Valentine’s Day card for the TBT event, but then I would have to make one for them as well, and I’m the least artistic person in the world.  No use complaining though, as that’s not going to change anything.


It’s ok, you’re allowed to vent! That’s what this thread is for! I know what you mean about wanting to get a Valentine. I had fun making mine even though I’m not artistic either. I’m sure someone would exchange with you! c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2021)

my mom just had to have her poor dog put down 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021



Zhongli said:


> Feeling down in the dumps about a lot of things.  Stressed out.  Tired.  I also wish someone would make me a Valentine’s Day card for the TBT event, but then I would have to make one for them as well, and I’m the least artistic person in the world.  No use complaining though, as that’s not going to change anything.


If I can muster up some energy this weekend I'll make one for you


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 17, 2021)

piske said:


> It’s ok, you’re allowed to vent! That’s what this thread is for! I know what you mean about wanting to get a Valentine. I had fun making mine even though I’m not artistic either. I’m sure someone would exchange with you! c:



I don’t know what you mean about not being artistic.  I looked at the one you made and it’s fantastic.  I can’t even do that much, so I doubt I’m going to participate still.



xSuperMario64x said:


> my mom just had to have her poor dog put down
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021
> 
> ...



It’s really okay.  Don’t worry about it.  I don’t absolutely have to have one and it was more of a passing thought anyway.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 18, 2021)

ok... lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 18, 2021)

Hopeless Opus said:


> ok... lol.
> i don't know what i'm gonna do w/ myself. i just don't. so many feelings, so much to say. i don't want to bring other people down w/ me. but like.. i just wish i felt welcome somewhere and i wish some people actually liked me lol


I don't hate you.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2021)

I have literally no idea how to respond and use Google Meets and google itself doesn't exactly you tell you how... this...fine..


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

idk if nintendo has noticed, but not everyone has a wallet like the queen

why do they have to charge £50 for a game then £20 for the DLC
i love age of calamity so i'm obviously gonna buy it but i can't keep buying games
nintendo needs to either sort the prices out or stop making lit games because i'm basically poor at this point


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> idk if nintendo has noticed, but not everyone has a wallet like the queen
> 
> why do they have to charge £50 for a game then £20 for the DLC
> i love age of calamity so i'm obviously gonna buy it but i can't keep buying games
> nintendo needs to either sort the prices out or stop making lit games because i'm basically poor at this point


yeah they already pulled **** with swsh so i agree.

also public transport here can go **** it


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 18, 2021)

yesterday our truck got stuck in the driveway and it took our neighbors helping us to get it unstuck, after 50 minutes of trying ourselves
we have about 5 inches of snow on the ground, and i wake up this morning and its snowing...again
my gfs check didnt come in like it was suppose to, so we cant pay our utilities yet or get groceries so i have nothing to eat
and i couldnt get to my gastro appointment yesterday and they called to reschedule, and the closest they could get me was a month away

im so stressed out

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021

also for some odd reason the country roads are tons better than the crap roads here in town??? like they dont even try to touch where we live so we nearly ram into others cars any time we need to get out


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 18, 2021)

Spoiler: :)



bro i hate depression :'))) lit rally have no energy to do anything, even most of the things i love. only acnh and bandori are making me Not Sad but every time i think about my workload and how i need to face them i just. get so drained so easily again
i also have to make that vday card thing but my body is physically rejecting to draw anything, why am i like this


Spoiler



also feeling really depressed about the whole vday card thing, i dont wanna be a negative person or anything and its prolly just my insecurities getting the best of me but its made me realize once again that im terrible at making friends and that no one likes me


----------



## piske (Feb 18, 2021)

Everything. Feeling so exhausted physically and mentally like I can’t even get-up or talk. I want to buy something for myself to feel better but I just had to pay almost $300 in bills so that’s out...


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Feb 18, 2021)

I kinda regret now that I decided to take the suggestion of a friend to call my resident rep. in ACNH Perry after Perry the freaking platypus from Phineas and Ferb. Only reason I did it is because I said I like that character (sort of) and my friend thought it would be a funny idea to name my AC character after him. I mean, don't get me wrong, the name is cute and all, I agreed with the idea because I like it at first. But now I feel like as if it would not fit at all. And I don't wanna restart again because I finally found a perfect island which I really like. Damn me and my spontaneous decisions... 

Also, damn me and my decisions again to not saving up any money the past months even I planned to do it, because now I can't buy something I really wanted for so long for a good price. For what did I actually got a piggy bank if it only collects dust instead of money?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2021)

I need to write an essay and it's due tonight but I'm just so tired and I don't have like any energy at all


----------



## Darby (Feb 18, 2021)

I’m plot resetting. The first time I went back in as mayor to lay down squares in the area it was in. Then it started wedging itself into the area between Pekoe and the rock wall... It’s Diana’s that I’m plotting and if you know the exteriors of their houses for New Leaf, you can imagine my horror so after several tries of it being in the same spot, I reload as mayor to lay down more squares AND THEN it’s just about where I want it (finally) BUT kind of maybe would work better just one up SO I figure it’ll land in the general area since that’s what had happened before but noooooooo it goes somewhere completely different!!! And stays there. I mean not permanently but over and over and over. I need to go back in as mayor and lay down more squares but decided to take a break before I lose what’s left of my sanity.


----------



## jiny (Feb 18, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> I also wish someone would make me a Valentine’s Day card for the TBT event, but then I would have to make one for them as well, and I’m the least artistic person in the world.  No use complaining though, as that’s not going to change anything.


same here :"( all my tbt friends are inactive and it kinda made me sad seeing everyone exchanging cards with their friends, i wouldve definitely made a card for an inactive friend but it felt kinda useless since they probably wouldnt even see it :,)


----------



## Soigne (Feb 18, 2021)

made it to work. got off work. got a flat tire. had to change tire in freezing rain.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 18, 2021)

Feeling a lot more tired these days and I don't know why.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2021)

I have to work tomorrow from 10am-1pm, wouldn't be so bad except my job, in the time of covid, now consists of me either shelving a few books or (mostly) sitting at a table and doing schoolwork or something to keep me occupied. it's so boring. I miss being able to go up and straighten the shelves and go through sections to find misshelved books. now my job is just immensely boring. I prob wouldn't be working there anymore if I didn't need the money.

I somehow have to find time between 1pm and 1:20pm to go and let my dog out, otherwise he'll be trapped in his crate for about 6 hours straight tomorrow


----------



## piske (Feb 19, 2021)

nvm


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 19, 2021)

Just realised that 2019 was two years ago... time goes too quickly.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 19, 2021)

i love my mum but she needs to stop criticizing every single thing i do and let me do what i want, it's not hurting anyone

she just had a go at me because i prefer to watch disney shows at my age instead of watching the office but like, the office is soo boring imo
i literally don't understand what she's so mad about, it's not like i'm making her watch disney, i've never been more confused


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i love my mum but she needs to stop criticizing every single thing i do and let me do what i want, it's not hurting anyone
> 
> she just had a go at me because i prefer to watch disney shows at my age instead of watching the office but like, the office is soo boring imo
> i literally don't understand what she's so mad about, it's not like i'm making her watch disney, i've never been more confused


see that's so stupid. I personally love The Office but it's not a big deal if you don't watch/like it. I'm 21 and I still love doing all the same things I did as a kid like watching Disney movies, collecting stuffed animals, playing the same games I was playing over a decade ago, watching the same shows like Spongebob, etc. I don't like a lot of things that most adults seem to like, in this context things like soap operas, crime shows and dramas. Friends and Rick & Morty are also popular adult shows that I don't like.

you should be allowed to indulge in whatever makes you happy, just because someone else thinks you're "too old" for it doesn't mean at all that you are (actually the notion that someone can be "too old" for anything, especially things they loved as a kid, is really stupid and kinda toxic too).

-----------------
I'm still gonna be at work for another hour and a half and my head hurts bevause of this dtupid fluorescent lighting. I also feel kinda dumb for signing up for this time slot cause now I have like no time to eat at all until about 4pm rip.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 19, 2021)

there is still no update on where my gfs check went. everyone at the store is on edge because its now friday and nobody has been paid. i had to call my dad yesterday to ask for some money for a little bit of groceries to try and get us to whenever she gets paid. weve also been holding out for the tax return because last year we got it soon after they started filing them, but this year it seems like we have no luck with that either


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 19, 2021)

some guy kept playing his music loud as heck in a public restaurant and everyone was annoyed with him. the staff kept asking him to turn it down and he would, then turn it right back up. and we had the misfortune of sitting near him. -_- our usual waitress is a pal of ours and she says he comes in and does this all the time. how rude can you get man? it was an old dude too!


----------



## Neb (Feb 19, 2021)

Whelp I cried for the first time in three months.  

My crush (who apparently likes me back) had to go to the hospital due to a chronic condition. They'll be okay, but I'm sad I can't be there to comfort them. We have several hundred miles and a national border between us. Even if I had the ability to drive up I wouldn't be able to visit. I wish I had the guts to say "I love you."


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 19, 2021)

My tummy is so sooore. I hate period cramps.  They hurt a bunch and I feel sick to my stomach from the pain


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh hey another period post.

I just got mine today after like 2 weeks of cramps and I woke up with a headache today, not knowing why. Then later I found out why. Also being on my period makes my stomach hurt so sometimes I can't eat as much food as I should be.

What also comes with my period is the eternal question, 'do I have a blood issue?' I wasn't feeling great so I figured once I got on break from work and ate, I'd feel better. Nope, did not. But after I ate 5 gummibears I felt a bit better, so I prob need more sugary foods, which always makes me think that I have a blood sugar issue. Which, maybe might explain why I crave sweets VERY often, even while not being on a period. But idk. It's one of those things that I feel NEEDS to have a test for a solid answer.


----------



## piske (Feb 19, 2021)

OMG my head hurts so bad, it’s throbbing ughhh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 19, 2021)

when the switch disconnects you from an s+ clam blitz match you were winning because "the console got too hot"


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 19, 2021)

idk why i bother anymore
i was having such a nice day til everyone just started being such a pain, i can't deal with this

i try to put my anger to the side but everyone is literally just ugh, idk i give up


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm stuck in this game, tryna convict Redd White and I just don't know how to go about presenting any evidence when everything I try to do gets me knocked back a peg lol


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 19, 2021)

My grandpa passed away last night...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 19, 2021)

My audition is due in 2 weeks or so and i'm still no good at singing. It's not awful... I just don't think I'll qualify for show choir, and i'll probably end up in concert or mixed.
h e l p.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 19, 2021)

Swarmed by nuns on the way home.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm stuck in this game, tryna convict Redd White and I just don't know how to go about presenting any evidence when everything I try to do gets me knocked back a peg lol



What are you trying to prove?



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Swarmed by nuns on the way home.



I'd pay to see that, to be honest with you.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Swarmed by nuns on the way home.


Yeah, I need context lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 19, 2021)

Bcat said:


> Yeah, I need context lol


I was just grumpily hauling groceries home after work, after a downpour, then walked by their church.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> What are you trying to prove?


I had nothing to prove actually. our poor lad Mr Wright passed out TWICE in the courthouse lol (dw I figured it out eventually, and yes he ended up being fine and winning the case)

I should've gone to bed like 2 hours ago but I can't sleep when a game as hilarious as Ace Attorney exists


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 19, 2021)

been unable to leave the house for the past week and a half thanks to texas weather!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 20, 2021)

Bcat said:


> Yeah, I need context lol


Funny thing, before that I was thinking about getting a funko pop of Shirley from Community wearing the apron with baguettes in a cross saying "He is risen".


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2021)

my stomach hurts so bad. i feel like i’m dying.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 20, 2021)

why does socializing with new ppl make me so nervous


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2021)

Spoiler: Heavy, depressing vent incoming



I’m sick of my life.  I have no meaning or purpose anymore.  People always say that when a parent of yours dies you get “stronger” or more “mature,” but it has been several months since my mom died now and all I feel is pain and sadness that won’t go away.  I desperately want a hug or something from someone other than my family, but I can’t receive one right now, and no one would give me one anyway.  I’m sick of growing up and everything, ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING associated with it.  I can’t get a decent job that I like even though I have a degree, and I’m not super happy about the interview I have next week since it’s for a job that isn’t close.  The ONLY person who has comforted me the most during these times is my significant other, and if she wasn’t around I don’t know where I would be right now.  Therapy doesn’t help either.  I’ve already met with a therapist last year and it didn’t help at all, and it was a good therapist.  I feel like I’m all on my own and no one gives a crap about me or what I want to accomplish in life.  I might as well continue to play video games and watch anime for the rest of my life and do nothing productive with it until I die, and when I’m dying I can be full of regrets about everything.  I also hate how people say I’m smart or I’m strong or good-looking or whatever, because I’m not.  I’m just sick and done with everything and everyone!


----------



## deana (Feb 20, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> -snip-


Oh gosh I hope you don't mind my responding to this but this just hit me in the feels in a lot of ways. I've lost a parent myself so I feel like I've been there. Grief is a journey and any sort of way you are feeling is completely valid. Some days are easier than others.

I also relate to the hug thing. I'm not even really a hugger but this whole year has been very very isolating that I have definitely been missing human connection.. 
I wish I could offer some real help or anything but I just hope you know that you aren't the only one who has felt this way.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Oh gosh I hope you don't mind my responding to this but this just hit me in the feels in a lot of ways. I've lost a parent myself so I feel like I've been there. Grief is a journey and any sort of way you are feeling is completely valid. Some days are easier than others.
> 
> I also relate to the hug thing. I'm not even really a hugger but this whole year has been very very isolating that I have definitely been missing human connection..
> I wish I could offer some real help or anything but I just hope you know that you aren't the only one who has felt this way.



Thank you.  Just the response is enough.  I thought that if I just didn’t post here and bottled up my feelings forever that I could ignore it, but it doesn’t work that way.  I’m high in emotional intelligence and I feel things very strongly, so it’s just taking me awhile to come to terms with this I guess.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2021)

I really hate when you google something and you get like 20 pinterest results as the top ones... you can't even click around there unless you're a member and I have no intention ever registered. SHOO SHOO.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Feb 20, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I really hate when you google something and you get like 20 pinterest results as the top ones... you can't even click around there unless you're a member and I have no intention ever registered. SHOO SHOO.



Worst part is when it's very clearly something re-posted to pinterest without permission and you can't find the original _anywhere_.​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2021)

I think I'm the only person on earth who doesn't miss connecting w people lol, I could be perfectly content to just hide all day and never talk to anyone 
(I know it's a big issue w the pandemic rn, that people can't really interact and all that, but idk I'm pretty content living in isolation lol)


also it's almost 11 and I'm wondering if I should go now to get something to eat and risk them not having lunch stuff out yet, or if I should make myself wait a bit longer. I've already been awake for like two hours so I would rather not wait any more


----------



## Bcat (Feb 20, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Funny thing, before that I was thinking about getting a funko pop of Shirley from Community wearing the apron with baguettes in a cross saying "He is risen".


Ayyy I love community!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 20, 2021



sheilaa said:


> I really hate when you google something and you get like 20 pinterest results as the top ones... you can't even click around there unless you're a member and I have no intention ever registered. SHOO SHOO.


Pinterest SUCKS. I can’t stand websites that make you register just to look. Plus, they never let you delete your account. Can you say: invasive?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I really hate when you google something and you get like 20 pinterest results as the top ones... you can't even click around there unless you're a member and I have no intention ever registered. SHOO SHOO.


This used to happen to me when I was looking for New Leaf/Happy Home Designer QR codes. 
I usually can't scan the Pinterest ones straight from Google... I tried...


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 20, 2021)

Just been feeling down all day to be honest.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 20, 2021)

at the ripe old age of 23, I'm still scared of my parents being mad at me such fun


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2021)

when ppl on nookazon do multiple trades at once and ur constantly getting the "looks like someone's on their way here!" omfg it gets me so annoyed pls avoid doing multiple trades at once omg


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 20, 2021)

Bcat said:


> Ayyy I love community!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 20, 2021
> 
> ...


Is the delete account option they have not a true deletion of your account?


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 20, 2021)

My sister went on her date, had her friends come over and they called me creepy when I was in the vicinity when I was just trying to pass through. When I looked back at them to know that they’re not being slick, they acted all innocent and then my sister felt it was necessary to tell me to clean the bathroom that I did not make a mess out of seconds after? I was like lol nope.

I also felt that my social skills were getting worse today with simple conversations with peers and postal office transactions. Every little thing went wrong and I am embarrassed. I also couldn’t focus driving and made a lot of mistakes. I actually felt like I was shutting down. I guess it’s just one of those days.


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 20, 2021)

Edit: ☀


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 21, 2021)

I would be sound asleep right now if my stupid clock didn't make this weird subtle noise in the middle of the night..... Three times. Before that, I was having a good sleep until my clock spoiled it. After I solved the problem, I had a hard time getting back to sleep. I want to punch it so bad, but I'd end up waking up my family. And since I'm on here, I might as well vent some other things that have been bothering me as of late.

- I've been getting mad a little too easy for some reason and I don't like it.
- My phone is constantly telling me that my cloud storage and full. It's been going on for months now and I don't know how to stop getting those notifications day after day. It even went beyond by reminding me on my email. Can't you see I'm not interested in expanding my storage?!?!
- I'm struggling to get back to playing New Horizons recently. The issues with the game are really starting to show when you're not that type of person who loves to design the island and is more of talking with your villagers. The lack of single player stuff doesn't make it any better.
- This pandemic is likely pushing back my driving test AGAIN. I want to drive to be able to help my parents and not be dependent all the time.
- It's almost a year since I graduated from college and yet, I still haven't applied for a job because the industry I'm going into has been hit heavily by this pandemic.

Ugh, I want to punch my clock so badly for waking me up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> - snip -



Hey, friend.  I’m sorry your clock woke you up and that you’re dealing with a lot.  I can relate to a lot of this, especially about New Horizons and being out of college.  I really enjoyed showing you my island the last time we played, so maybe I should come visit your island soon since I don’t think I’ve seen it yet.  Would really like to see it.  I hope you’re able to get some rest (this is Midoriya, btw).


----------



## coldpotato (Feb 21, 2021)

I dislike being so anxious. So anxious that I can't even talk correctly. I feel like I can't be taken seriously because of my anxiety and how it effects me. I feel like I make some people uncomfortable by bringing my anxious energy around and my anxiety rubs off on them. I feel like I'm a nuisance.


----------



## Flare (Feb 21, 2021)

Feeling absolutely depressed and I can’t be bothered to look at my classes or do anything anymore. I ended up getting dropped from one because I didn’t do anything in it for weeks.  

It doesn’t help that I feel even more worthless while I’m busy procrastinating.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 21, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Is the delete account option they have not a true deletion of your account?


They always have your user information and stuff even after you delete. Idk if this has changed since this article was written or not. 








						Pinterest: what happens when you close your account - The American Genius
					

With bloggers publicly dumping their Pinterest accounts in fear of their potential copyright violations, the breakup may not be as clean as they had hoped.




					theamericangenius.com


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2021)

Flare said:


> Feeling absolutely depressed and I can’t be bothered to look at my classes or do anything anymore. I ended up getting dropped from one because I didn’t do anything in it for weeks.
> 
> It doesn’t help that I feel even more worthless while I’m busy procrastinating.


I'm really sorry Flare, I really want to help 

have you tried talking to anyone abt it?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2021)

Flare said:


> Feeling absolutely depressed and I can’t be bothered to look at my classes or do anything anymore. I ended up getting dropped from one because I didn’t do anything in it for weeks.
> 
> It doesn’t help that I feel even more worthless while I’m busy procrastinating.



It's a vicious cycle, man. It's tough. We're here for you, though - if you need anything, contact us man. It sucks but - we love you and we sincerely hope you feel better. <3 And yeah, are you on the college campus or anything? If there's any way to devise a study group or talk to a faculty member / professor about it - I'd do that for sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2021)

Seastar said:


> This used to happen to me when I was looking for New Leaf/Happy Home Designer QR codes.
> I usually can't scan the Pinterest ones straight from Google... I tried...


Yeah they basically go to a random page of it LOL REGISTER TO USE this and it's just a bunch of reposts, sheesh.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 21, 2021

also "raindrops keep falling on my head" must be one of the more annoying songs to exist, ear-worm wise.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 21, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I dislike being so anxious. So anxious that I can't even talk correctly. I feel like I can't be taken seriously because of my anxiety and how it effects me. I feel like I make some people uncomfortable by bringing my anxious energy around and my anxiety rubs off on them. I feel like I'm a nuisance.


same though :/ a couple weeks back my anxiety was crippling, especially in my job (and kinda still is). It was causing me to have a massive lack in concerntration/motivation, and because of this my boss thought I was a lazy idiot. My anxious energy was helping no one, however I think I was masking it enough so people just thought I was an airhead. 

--

also idk what the heck is drilling through my mobile data right now. I've spent a fair bit on extra data that I thought would be enough, but now I've just had to purchase more


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> also idk what the heck is drilling through my mobile data right now. I've spent a fair bit on extra data that I thought would be enough, but now I've just had to purchase more


turn off automatically updating softwares in background, that drain a lot from experience.. and remember to close them properly so they don't run in the background also. last case go thru and delete stuff you definitely don't need.


----------



## coldpotato (Feb 21, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> same though :/ a couple weeks back my anxiety was crippling, especially in my job (and kinda still is). It was causing me to have a massive lack in concerntration/motivation, and because of this my boss thought I was a lazy idiot. My anxious energy was helping no one, however I think I was masking it enough so people just thought I was an airhead.



Aw I'm sorry. I know how that is too. Some people really misunderstand people with anxiety. My brain doesn't function normally during times of extreme anxiety, so much that I may forget simple things like the name of a common object. I may forget simple math, or how to do things I've done perfectly well hundreds of times. It feels embarrassing. I'm actually a very smart person when I don't have anxiety, so it hurts to be labeled as the opposite of that.


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2021)

my friend keeps bothering me with stuff abt her ex like thats not the only thing we can talk about......... right lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2021)

Bcat said:


> They always have your user information and stuff even after you delete. Idk if this has changed since this article was written or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting read, thanks for the link. I know their delete account option currently claims that they delete all of your data when you delete your account, but I wonder if they still have that clause in their ToS that says they'll hold on to it for however long.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2021)

I haven't come out to either of my parents about the fact that I'm non-binary (or any of the other stuff for that matter) so I have no emotional support there and it really sucks ;w;


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 21, 2021)

Why is it that people who have the forced "uwu wholesome positivity xD  " end up being the most condescending and toxic people ever I stg


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 21, 2021)

Spoiler: Me complaining



Oh my savings are dwindling so fast and I hate it. I hate that Canada can't produce it's own vaccines so we are getting vaccinated at an alarmingly slow rate which is even _worse_ in Ontario because Doug Ford is a ****ing idiot. This whole pandemic is driving me crazy because it shouldn't have been this long but so many people couldn't make better decisions so here we are. Basically a year later and I think I read that the general population in my age bracket isn't expected to be vaccinated until August, but chances are that'll get pushed too.

I can't safely return to work until both my dad and I have been vaccinated. I miss working. I miss working with kids, being out of the house, earning money. Every time I check my bank I want to cry because my savings are dropping so damn fast. The savings that were supposed to be for me to go to school, so that I could move out, so I could start my own ****ing life. Because I can't do that here. How the hell am I supposed to start my life here when I live with my dad who won't be accepting of me? Of a town that won't be accepting of me? I've heard the way people, even seemingly good people, talk about LGBT+ people. It's terrible. I hate it. I hate all of it and I just feel like I'm at such a loss and it sucks.

I feel sick and like I want to cry at the same time because it just feels like I'll never get out of here. Rent costs a painful amount, the only thing I'm good at is working with kids and preschool teachers make a laughable wage and I wasn't smart enough in school to go to university to study to be an elementary school teacher unless I upgrade courses (which costs money) or go to college first and then transfer. Which also costs money. That I don't have. Because my savings are disappearing. Because this damn pandemic won't end and I hate it. I hate all of it.

And I know, I know that I should be grateful. That I was able to step back from work and have some savings to fall back on. That I'm not being forced to work and that my dads not being forced to work. That we've both be safe during the pandemic. And I am, I swear to God I am. I'm so grateful for that. But this part of it just also sucks, yunno? Because I finally felt like I was getting my life together. I had a full time job that I could actually do. I tried to work full time in a pharmacy and I spent my lunch breaks and nights crying because it stressed me out so bad. Then I found the job I had and it was lovely. It wasn't perfect, but it was good. My coworkers for the most part were sweet, I loved all my kids, I made okay money, and I had benefits. I didn't want to leave. But I couldn't stay in a job working with kids when there were still so many unknowns with how the virus was transmitted and I couldn't risk bringing it home. 

So I quit. Because my job wouldn't let me go on leave, which is totally fair. But it sucks. Because I loved it and they made me feel like such a selfish person for leaving. So I know I won't have a job with them when this all clears and that sucks.

I know I'm lucky though. Compared to so many people I'm so lucky and I try to hold onto that but God. It just sucks sometimes and then I feel horrible for feeling bad about myself when other people have it so much worse. Then all my thoughts just get so jumbled and it sucks because it just leaves me feeling bad. Bad because I'm not working, bad because I'm losing my savings, and bad because I shouldn't be complaining when other people have it worse. I just. I don't know.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 21, 2021)

My mom was sick last week, and now I’m experiencing the exact same symptoms. I really wish tomorrow wasn’t Monday so I could relax and get this out of my system.


----------



## deana (Feb 21, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> -snip-


I am frustrated about the vaccine situation as well. I read a news article earlier that the USA is vaccinating more people each day than Canada has in total since the vaccine was approved. My grandparents are super old and haven't even been vaccinated yet. I'm glad that Canada has been getting *some* vaccines but it sure feels slow.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

ugh i have a nosebleed but it's nearly 2am 
can't my nose bother me during the day and not while i'm trying to sleep


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 21, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I am frustrated about the vaccine situation as well. I read a news article earlier that the USA is vaccinating more people each day than Canada has in total since the vaccine was approved. My grandparents are super old and haven't even been vaccinated yet. I'm glad that Canada has been getting *some* vaccines but it sure feels slow.



I’m so sorry that your grandparents haven’t been vaccinated yet  I think we’re still in phase one of our vaccination plan? So still trying to vaccinate the elderly and people who work higher risk jobs, but I might be mistaken. 

I saw the same article today and I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry when I saw it. I’m so frustrated with everything. I’m glad we’re getting vaccines as well it’s just disappointing that it’s going to take so long.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2021)

I wish I could find 2019/2020 green and blue balloons


----------



## piske (Feb 21, 2021)

I’m totally not salty and sad that I didn’t get a valentine


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 21, 2021)

So if you tell Alexa to fart, she get weird with it.


----------



## piske (Feb 21, 2021)

Also, I’m pretty sure I have a pinched nerve in my neck and it’s constantly making my right arm and leg tingly and numb. It’s so uncomfortable.


----------



## Flare (Feb 21, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm really sorry Flare, I really want to help
> 
> have you tried talking to anyone abt it?





Dawnpiplup said:


> It's a vicious cycle, man. It's tough. We're here for you, though - if you need anything, contact us man. It sucks but - we love you and we sincerely hope you feel better. <3 And yeah, are you on the college campus or anything? If there's any way to devise a study group or talk to a faculty member / professor about it - I'd do that for sure.


I’m gonna try to talk to people from my college about it this upcoming week but I’m soooo annoyed right now about this mess. Thank you for your concerns.


----------



## vixened (Feb 22, 2021)

my phone charger stopped working _ugghhh_


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2021)

edit: everything’s fine now lol.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> So if you tell Alexa to fart, she get weird with it.


me and my mum were laughing at alexa's farts for 20 minutes last week


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> Why is it that people who have the forced "uwu wholesome positivity xD  " end up being the most condescending and toxic people ever I stg


big mood also i can't stand people using wholesome either unless it's like healthy foods,lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 22, 2021)

If I hear one more person moan about not being able socialise with loved ones along with refusing the vaccine because they believe it's doing more harm than good then I'm going to scream at the top of my lungs.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2021)

This is a minor complaint and I love my family, but I wish they weren’t so noisy in the mornings.  It’s so much quieter and peaceful once they’re not here.  I’m glad I’m actually being productive today, but I wish they could just tone it down a little so I could concentrate more.  I wonder what it would be like to live out in the country instead of in a suburb or city...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 22, 2021)

wish my switch would stop overheating after 10 minutes, 
which bans me from online for 5 minutes, which might not seem too bad but if it keeps disconnecting me when online then it'll just slowly add up to half the time I usually play-

seriously, this has never happened before. what the heck is wrong with it??


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm happy I'm getting somewhere with a job for once...the only problem is that it is based outside of my hometown. Up north. Another island away. In addition to the logistics of moving, my family will freak out if I say I'm moving up north.

But if I do get the job, I don't want to limit my opportunities, especially when this is the closest I've ever got to getting something so closely related to my degree...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> So if you tell Alexa to fart, she get weird with it.



Nice.


----------



## Pop-tart (Feb 22, 2021)

Came home to find that I'd had bbq sauce on my chin the whole time


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2021)

i miss my bf 
and i think i have a pinched nerve in my back bc i always feel a weird tingly pain and it goes from my lower back to my legs ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2021)

can google stop giving random purchaseable stock images for results i'm not gonna pay for an image i tend to use in private only wtith a friend sheesh


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

my dad just had a go at me and i got up to get an apple because i haven't eaten in 7 hours and he legit walked out the house 
like bro i was hungry


----------



## Ginkgo (Feb 23, 2021)

.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2021)

I have to try to find another purple pavé feather now and idk if I can cause I'm poor in tbt


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

bruh when can i quit earth???



xSuperMario64x said:


> I have to try to find another purple pavé feather now and idk if I can cause I'm poor in tbt


idk how much a pave feather is but would u like some tbt?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 23, 2021)

piske said:


> I’m totally not salty and sad that I didn’t get a valentine


i’d be happy to make you one if you’d like!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 23, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> I have to try to find another purple pavé feather now and idk if I can cause I'm poor in tbt


when I get mine i’d be happy to trade it for another collectible or for tbt depending on how much it’s worth!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> idk how much a pave feather is but would u like some tbt?





SpaceTokki77 said:


> when I get mine i’d be happy to trade it for another collectible or for tbt depending on how much it’s worth!


ty both for the offers 
I think some people were predicting they would be worth around 1k? I currently have about 250, ig I could try to sell something that I don't necessarily need though I've seen the market has been kinda slow lately


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 23, 2021)

my throat is really sore again. Second time within a couple months...such a pain in the ass


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 23, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ty both for the offers
> I think some people were predicting they would be worth around 1k? I currently have about 250, ig I could try to sell something that I don't necessarily need though I've seen the market has been kinda slow lately


since this thread is for ranting about things, i’ll keep it at this.
If you still want it by the time I get it, i’d be happy to trade for another collectible (maybe frags, etc) or some tbt, i’m assuming you’ll have at least 500 by the time I get it!


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 23, 2021)

Wanting to meet with a counselor because I had a  mental breakdown   from failing my previous tests and quizzes! Currently experiencing burnout and having no time to study due to the crap ton of homework my professors keep assigning~ Glad to know that the money I'm spending on education being useful rn :^)))))))))))))))))))) Yaaaaaaay!



Spoiler



Real note, I actually don't feel good rn. It sucks that right when I was starting to have a shred of self-confidence and slowly building myself up, I'm immediately pushed down.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2021)

Not having Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy for the Switch @.@


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2021)

Well, I wasn't really going to post much here - but then in the midst of checking out this thread, I saw a cockroach crawling nearby. Sprayed that effer with my cleaner like 20+ times LOL. Then covered it with a plastic bag and smothered it's body with the cleaning bottle. It's the second cockroach I've seen in my room so far. Think I should contact an RA about this - they may know who they call. I'm not sure where the crawlies are coming from - I mean, there's some bugs that I can see above me, inside the ceiling lights. The one I just killed was near my heater/AC, so maybe there's an entrance somewhere in there...? Though, it doesn't help that my room is a pigsty. I'm kinda afraid something's gonna crawl on me now...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2021)

Also... I've said it before, and I'll say it again: this whole transition from high school to college, from being a teenager to an adult - it's tough ****, dude. I'm not gonna give up though.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 24, 2021)

I was busy for most of the day and didn’t get to talk to my SO as much as I’d like and I’m feeling sad from missing them. I should also be sleeping right now. I’m exhausted so why don’t I just go to sleep?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2021)

@Dawnpiplup oof if you see a roach in your dorm room you really should email the RA or RLC (residential life coordinator, idk if yall have one but we do here) and let them know asap. definitely don't want the situation to get any worse! i think if i saw a roach in here i would freak out lol. 



it's 6am and I really want to go back to sleep cause i really dont need to be up for about another hour or more, but i think if i do that ill feel even more tired than i already so ig I'll just stay awake.

also have to move my car way down the street into a soccer field parking lot so B&G can clean out the parking lots today (thank god) and I really hate that I'll have to walk. wish I had my bike lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 24, 2021)

You'd think after more or less a year of being in a pandemic that social distancing would become second nature to everyone but no there are still some idiots around who choose to ignore the rules completely.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> You'd think after more or less a year of being in a pandemic that social distancing would become second nature to everyone but no there are still some idiots around who choose to ignore the rules completely.


yeha and people using face masks as an excuse to be close to people   some idiots here i swear. also those throwing them on the ground i wanna slap hard.

on the other hand i love how our government is basically begging not to be re-elected. also don't force face masks if people can't use properly anyway, wow.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 24, 2021)

i need to start writing again if i'm going to be applying for grad school this fall so i can start next fall, but i'm still so burnt out. it's been a year since i graduated. i thought taking some time away from school would help me, but i still feel the same.

i don't even know how to go about getting letters of recommendation from my old professors. the two professors i was closest to retired when i graduated, and i haven't kept up with any of my professors in the last year. i have an extreme dislike for my thesis advisor, but he is the department chair so i think i'd need to suck it up and go back to him at some point to get a recommendation.

i'm afraid if i don't apply for grad school this fall, the professors aren't going to really remember me/having me in class and will give me mediocre recommendations. then i'm screwed. do i even want to go to grad school for literature anymore? i might be better off trying out creative writing on my own for now. or looking into a history program or something so i can teach while i figure things out. i don't know.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 24, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> yeha and people using face masks as an excuse to be close to people   some idiots here i swear. also those throwing them on the ground i wanna slap hard.
> 
> on the other hand i love how our government is basically begging not to be re-elected. also don't force face masks if people can't use properly anyway, wow.


Yes to all of this, it just annoys me how many people are either ignorant, selfish or just incompetent when it comes to this pandemic. Plus they're usually the ones who are so desperate to get back to normal, they'll take everything government says as gospel and then moan when it all goes horribly wrong again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2021)

****. I feel like I'd like to die.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 24, 2021)

I’m not ready at all to play this one piece that my directors decided to suggest for me last minute. They had too much faith in me because I’m pretty sure I’ll disappoint them.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 24, 2021)

Anxiety was through the roof last night, it kept me up after watching a creepy documentary. Got nothing to wake up too though as sad as it sounds, the days just seem to blur into one now.


----------



## Plume (Feb 24, 2021)

I've been trying to photograph a painting for two days straight with no success. I'm about to settle with one crappy version that doesn't properly convey the colors, which I resent.  Photographing art is my least favorite thing about making art. Everything looks worse than it is in real life. It takes me longer to get a decent photograph of a painting than it does for me to paint something.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 24, 2021)

i'm so annoyed with how bad i am at everything i try to make and when everyone says stuff like "do it faster" and "why are u taking so long"
like i'm not even a creative person, i can't come up with my own ideas when making stuff, how will telling me to be quicker make it easier for me??? i literally can't, i need time to do stuff if it's gonna be somewhat perfect


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2021)

been at it nonstop since 7am and I still have this 5-6pm class to get through


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 24, 2021)

just realized that nightmare eggs go for 10k+ tbt 
welp it’ll be a nice long time of waiting then


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 24, 2021)

-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 24, 2021)

Of course people are hacking warp pipes in already.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 24, 2021)

when you floss too hard and your mouth just starts bleeding-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Yes to all of this, it just annoys me how many people are either ignorant, selfish or just incompetent when it comes to this pandemic. Plus they're usually the ones who are so desperate to get back to normal, they'll take everything government says as gospel and then moan when it all goes horribly wrong again.


Yeah indeed, I think our gov'ment is the worst of them all though, they preach restrictions but they don't help people who have it hard one bit and takes like all the shots for themselves  

Also I don't think you should fine people who doesn't use masks, like people scalp the prices here and, as i wrote people can't use them, throw them on the ground and use it as an excuse to be close/bump into queues etc.
-

Also having a job interview coming up like less than an hour and i wanna dieeee


----------



## DVD (Feb 25, 2021)

Ughhh I've been exercising every single day for close to a month now and I'm seeing no progress whatsoever.

I got very fat very fast in quarantine because I really didn't feel like moving or doing anything physically challenging but I did feel like eating a lot and I deeply regret it because while I used to be fairly fit, I now weigh a lot more than I should and I'm worried about my health. But I'm also ridiculously impatient, and not seeing progress really bothers me. I still get super tired while doing basic exercises that I used to be able to do without any problem, and I HATE it.

I hoped to get used to it quicker and be able to little by little do more intense workouts, but I guess that's not in the cards for me and I gotta be more patient.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 25, 2021)

Far out I'm flipping tired. These 4am starts for work are a bit too much for me


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 25, 2021)

Feeling constantly exhausted while doing nothing special.. like I fall asleep at like 8PM and wake up at 10AM. Pregnancy is exhausting >->


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 25, 2021)

My coach is an ass and he keeps kicking everyone off of the team for nothing. Im the last remaining eligible girl in my division and he's threatened to kick me off and kicked almost everyone I care about off already. He hates me for nothing. He ruined one of my favorite things and now our team is tiny and falling apart. Now I cant stand going to practice and I want to quit but I need to prove him wrong. God, I hate my competitiveness my life would be so much easier if I wasnt like that smh.

Im also insanely behind on school rn and I dont wanna deal with any of that right now

I also need to eat but if I eat too much Im going to do bad at practice, but if I dont eat enough Im going to pass out. I feel nauseous but idk if its from eating or because I haven't really been eating or if its because ive eaten not very good things..? I dunno

Im also 99% sure I have a cavity and it hurts

Also I used to be so active on here but then I had to go away for a bit bc its so hard to get on here but now everyone I used to talk to is basically gone and barely anyone remembers me so Im just here

Also my cats sick and I havent been able to sleep because he keeps waking me up to throw up everywhere :/
I want to go to sleep

And I have like 10 things I want to change my avatar too but I love them all and I cant decide and its stressing me out.. This is definitely the smallest of my problems at the moment though

Goodness Ive said too much again as always... Sorry to anyone who actually read all of that


----------



## oak (Feb 25, 2021)

My mom texts me every morning wanting to know how dispatch & work is going which was fine for awhile, but now she's stressing me out. I'm 27 not 18 anymore. And if I don't get work, then she acts all cold like it's my fault. Or still she take it as an opportunity to tell me what to do. I live on my own and take care of myself and yet she still tries to boss me around. She's so hyper focused on me and is always anxious and passing on that anxiety to me.

Work has been slow this week and she has texted me every morning & evening asking how things are going. Literally nothing has changed since we last talked 8 hours ago mother. I haven't texted her back this morning yet and if I don't reply fast enough, she's like "hello hello you out there?". Yes I am still here just let me breathe omg. I'm not trying to sound ungrateful but dang what's wrong with talking once or twice a week? Imma have to have a talk with her in person which really sucks.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 25, 2021)

everyone is buying properties so quickly, i barely have time to breathe before someone has already put in an offer, feel like i'll never move out at this rate, part of me just wants to rent for a while but my parents are so against that and i do understand why but AHhhhh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 25, 2021)

mogyay said:


> everyone is buying properties so quickly, i barely have time to breathe before someone has already put in an offer, feel like i'll never move out at this rate, part of me just wants to rent for a while but my parents are so against that and i do understand why but AHhhhh


Idk where you are but I know the housing market in the US has been pretty crazy like you described. I actually read an article recently where a woman bought a house real fast because she figured she'd miss out if she didn't, but it turns out she absolutely hates it and is now trying to resell. :/ I hope you can find a place you like and don't feel rushed into purchasing!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2021)

Really bothered by my own situation and that I’m running out of time to get a job.  Also, the close-mindedness of some people baffles me every day.  Like, alright, if that’s the way you want to think and live then that’s fine, but don’t expect me to support it.  Also kind of just tired of hearing everyone I know’s problems lately and not being able to talk about my own at all.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 25, 2021)

I dropped a lindor ball, and need to find it before I get ants.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 25, 2021)

The term man bun is bad now, so now people are calling them ***** biscuits.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> @Dawnpiplup oof if you see a roach in your dorm room you really should email the RA or RLC (residential life coordinator, idk if yall have one but we do here) and let them know asap. definitely don't want the situation to get any worse! i think if i saw a roach in here i would freak out lol.




Thank you - the pest control folks came to my room in the afternoon the other day, and they sprayed my room. Hope it works! So far so good.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 26, 2021

Also uhhh maybe I shouldn't have drank that Red Bull like two minutes ago.... because right afterwards, I'm like, maybe I should just sleep LOL

Man, I keep on trying to pull all nighters and staying up late with the purpose of getting some **** done, but I never do. I just don't work during those hours. ****


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 26, 2021)

The nuns again.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2021)

So the job interview went fine, but I'm a bit sus of the actual internship hours cause hell no not quitting my current job no matter what and I don't think I can do full 8 hours WFH even if it would be three other days. Oh well, we'll see. Loads of paperwork to even get there.

Also my new contact person seems okay but why did she have to book a meeting 9.15 am on my free day


----------



## DVD (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm never gonna finish university at this rate. I just can't, I'm hopeless. Just why the hell did I apply in the first place


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 26, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> when you floss too hard and your mouth just starts bleeding-



This happened to me last week, parts of my gum was really red and swollen and lasted a few days. It was very painful to brush my teeth, started to get worried and thought I had gum disease lol. 

It really bothers me when I have to wait on other people, is that just me being ignorant? I'm very patient, don't get me wrong, but waiting on other people really tests my patience to the max. I feel like I could be doing better things, you know?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

so my parents forced me to play my new game with my brother, he has a ps4 he can go play that and leave me alone
i really don't like playing games with him because he is terrible at them and slows me down but if i make 1 mistake he throws a fit 

on top of that he is super competitive for absolutely no reason like we were on the same team and he shouted when we won because apparently i beat him??


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

The cavity I mentioned in my last post on here that I was "99% sure" about- I am now 1000000% sure about and it hurts to eat and its really annoying me.
School is also killing me rn I just want to sleep I could not sleep last night for some reason. 
My legs are also hella sore from running so much I need a rest day or something but I also need to stay in top shape for upcoming meets and I want/need to constantly exercise so idk rn :l


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2021)

Didn’t get enough sleep and sick of not having a job and everyone’s ****.  I’m not dealing with anyone today or this weekend.  Going to use this time for myself.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 26, 2021)

Spoiler: i'm pissed at ungrateful pokemon fans



ya'll got a remake which ya'll have been begging for forever now. ya'll literally mention it whenever a pokemon direct is announced. and we finally get one and ya'll wanna whine that it doesn't look like swsh or the gen 3 remakes? SO WHAT!? 

they're sticking to the original art style and just making the graphics look 3d and hd. and they look good! chibi, but good! i'd rather them do that then rehaul the whole game. people are in the twitter comments complaining that there'll only be gen 1-4 pokemon in it, like duh it's a remake of that time they're not gonna put the new pokemon in it! and people are also whining that it better have mega evolution in it. did the original pearl/diamond have mega evolution? no! 

you're getting the swsh style graphics with pokemon legends arceus and then a classic pearl/diamond remake with shining pearl and brilliant diamond. do ya'll not realize that? and it's fine if people don't like the graphics or anything. i get it they do look chibi and a little silly, but that's how those sprites would look made 3d. but ya'll don't have to go so far as to say that they've ruined the games or your never buying a pokemon game again and stuff like that. you didn't like this game, say "oh i don't like the graphics much, but that's just me.", don't buy the game if you're disappointed in it, and be on your way. 

i am so pissed that people have pretty much hounded on them to give us diamond/pearl remakes and then complain and whine when it's not exactly how they expected it to be. and i know for a fact that if they had went the route of giving it swsh graphics and everything that there would still be people complaining about it in some aspect. YA'LL GOT YOUR REMAKES AND THEY'RE NOT GONNA MAKE THEM EXACTLY HOW EVERYONE WANTS SO SHUT UP!!!



i'm probably gonna delete this later i am just so aggravated at folks like this.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 26, 2021)

Spoiler: pissbaby is pissed



god, i absolutely HATE my stupid dumb math class. i just want a normal math class where i raise my damn hand up to speak, like everyonr else should!!! but no, instead, it's suddenly okay for everyone to yell out answers and yell out answers when other people are speaking?? wtf??? i'm just so ANGRY AUGH

i'm mostly mad because someone kept yelling out the answer and the moment i answered, KNOWING FULL WELL I WAS RIGHT, it was wrong because i got mixed up due to stupid loud people. thank goodness i was online because if i wasn't i would just end up crying right then and there (which i did LMAOOO). god, im tired.



anyways.. i also got a dentist appointment soon lmao. i dont like dentist appointments.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2021)

Okay, nevermind about that last post.  I’m craving human affection right now and want a hug from someone other than my family.  </3


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

everyone i know keeps asking why i don't draw anymore, then when i do they all laugh at it like bruh i thought it was good 
like i get i'm not a snazzy artist with high quality drawing skills, but what i made is still a lit drawing in my eyes


----------



## Neb (Feb 26, 2021)

The Pokémon fan base gets saltier and more entitled by the year I swear. While I agree Pokemon has been inconsistent since X and Y, they’re still fun RPGs. Sure I miss the expansive post games of Gens 4 and 5, but it’s not like those classics are going away.

Everyone’s focusing on the DP remake’s simple graphics, but the Pokemon Arceus Legends game looks stunning. For a system that’s two generations behind the competitors, this game’s graphics are pretty impressive.

Regardless gameplay matters more anyway. I’d rather play a fun game with terrible graphics than a shallow FPS with individually rendered facial hair.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> Spoiler: i'm pissed at ungrateful pokemon fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bruh wait what fans are complaining about Pokemon BD/SP???? no way 

I hate when people beg for stuff like this and then get mad when it doesn't look exactly like they want it to. I think the art style is perfectly fine! It's just like ORAS where the characters on the overworked map are small and then in battle they look more realistically proportioned. that's literally how the original game was so why are people complaining??

I will admit some of the animations are odd but overall the game looks very nice.


----------



## Toska (Feb 26, 2021)

With all the new games coming out on the switch I'm 100% going broke.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> everyone i know keeps asking why i don't draw anymore, then when i do they all laugh at it like bruh i thought it was good
> like i get i'm not a snazzy artist with high quality drawing skills, but what i made is still a lit drawing in my eyes



If you liked what you did that's all that matters, your art isn't for others to judge and laugh. The fact that you liked what you did is super great! Don't let others bring your skill down.

This week feels like one of those weeks that gets worse as it goes on, and today was no exception. Today I got actually bit by a dog, bit as in it was out of aggression with intent to cause physical damage, which it did (thou not much, skin hardly broken and a small bruise but I bruise somewhat easily). This is my first time getting bitten with aggression, thou to be fair it wasn't my fault, the dog is just like that. I've gotten play bites and warning nips, both which a dog has never clamped down on my skin, only put its teeth on me. Even when a dog play bites it's always gentle. I suppose the silver lining to this situation is that it could have been worse. The dog bit a fatty part of my thigh, but it could have bit my hand, which I consider worse. I did have the dog on a table but due to it pulling and getting near the edge, I felt uncomfortable with it so I put it on the floor so it couldn't somehow fall off the counter with all its pulling (event thou I made SURE to tie the leash tight to the counter). Had I left it on the table it prob could have bit my hand or arm, doing worse.

What also happened today was that I went to go check to see if a dog was still wet. I always approach dogs talking to them nicely so as one of my coworkers walked by she got mad at me and told me to 'instead of petting the dog do some laundry' which really pissed me off. Like I'm not doing stupid **** when I can CLEARLY see we still have dogs to dry off, I was checking to see if he was still wet. But ofcourse as unconfrontational as I am I just did as she said without correcting her, thou I wish I did. I also knew that if I did I would have said it with an attitude with her just as she did me. I'm so tired of people getting mad at me for stupid misunderstandings or cause THEY were too vague. I think this Saturday I'll say somethin at the meeting cause I'm damn tired of it.

ALSO one of my other coworkers blow dryers is broken so she got mine and I got the crappy one So not only does it take me longer to blow dry dogs, but I can't fluff them as well, somethin I'm already not good at, and the dogs seem to hate it cause I've gotten MULTIPLE dogs that will be rowdy and try to fight back as I dry them off. Also my stand dryer might be broke so yay.

This week has sucked so far.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

Spoiler: Rant 



Some people drive me absolutely crazy. They think theyre lives are soo difficult because of a minor inconvenience but then whenever someone has real and serious problems that haunt them daily and have suffered through some really horrible things, people think that the people with actual issues are faking it. Im tired of this happening to me and seeing it happen to others. Its no one elses job to validate anyone elses feelings about anything. Ever. Thats it. No exceptions. If someone feels a certain way, whose place is it to tell them they don't? If someone experienced something, how tf are you going to tell them that they didn't experience that??

Im tired of opening up to people about the actual **** ive gone through and then having them say "no theres no way," or "eh its fine thats not going to happen" or "youre just faking that- grow up."

This happens to so many other people as well and I have witnessed it and it drives me insane. Some people are so ignorant because they dont know what an actual struggle is like.

Then theres those who try and make assumptions about your life and then whenever they hear whats actually going on theyre so dumbfounded because no one could have ever guessed that something so insane was happening to someone who seemed to be fine.
Ive really kind of had enough of that. This is why I only trust a tiny amount of people and have such a small friend group- because too many people will start to talk and dont actually make any effort to understand you.

Sorry for the small rant but I needed to get that off my chest its one of the many things frustrating me at the moment Im really stressed right now for a number of reasons but this helped a little.

_Im also not directing this at anyone just saying in case it seems like that. _
Its just my personal experience and I know others struggle with this problem

I feel like it's not talked about as much as it should be.



Just a reminder that you never really know what someone is going through. You may not know their situation, but before you judge someone, take a second to maybe think of something they could possibly be dealing with that could be influencing them to act that way. It will help you be a better person and save the other person a whole lot of grief.

Please be courteous.
Thank you 



Spoiler: Favorite Quote


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 26, 2021)

Lady Gaga flavored Oreos.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Lady Gaga flavored Oreos.


LMAO I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST ME i dont understand why they made them


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Lady Gaga flavored Oreos.


i'm sorry, WHAT?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i'm sorry, WHAT?


have you never heard of them omg
the first time i saw them in a store you shouldve seen the disturbed look on my face


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

ForeverALoan said:


> have you never heard of them omg
> the first time i saw them in a store you shouldve seen the disturbed look on my face
> 
> View attachment 358364


why do these exist? they look like burgers


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> why do these exist? they look like burgers


thats what im sayingggg
i want to know what so urged them to make those because nothing about them looks or sounds good T^T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2021)

ForeverALoan said:


> have you never heard of them omg
> the first time i saw them in a store you shouldve seen the disturbed look on my face
> 
> View attachment 358364


ngl when I saw these at a Speedway store I didn't even think anything of it cause I've seen some crazy **** before lmao


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

ForeverALoan said:


> thats what im sayingggg
> i want to know what so urged them to make those because nothing about them looks or sounds good T^T


oooh idk, i googled the flavour and it's apparently vanilla, call me basic but i love vanilla
they don't look vanilla though to be fair lol


----------



## Soigne (Feb 26, 2021)

everyone at work is getting other jobs and quitting and i feel happy for them, jealous that i can't find ANY way out of this ****ty job, and a bit sad that i'm getting left behind. i don't really know anyone anymore.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 26, 2021)

my side has been hurting like crazy all day and I don't understand why


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2021)

Well my parents have totally shot down the idea to say anythin to my coworkers about them needing to give me clarification when giving me VAGUE instructions, guess I'll just continue to have people get mad at me for stuff that's kinda their fault anyway. I wanna say they'll learn the hard way when I mess up with somethin but I'm sure they won't learn. Then they'll get mad at me like they ALREADY seem to do, but now worse when I make a mistake.

Once again I have to be the bigger person in a situation and it pisses me off.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 26, 2021)

whenever things go up, things come crashing down more

my grandma is paying for my uncles car (that he gifted us) to be fixed and i am so grateful you dont know it. i am just so happy that someone can care so much to get us our own car so we can give that crappy truck back to my brother in law. 

but my gfs work has been so rude to her these past few days it makes her upset and so she is so snappy at home and its affecting me bad. like shes one of two managers at a fast food chain, the other manager keeps getting sick and nobody from other stores will come in and fill for her, so my gf works open to closes a lot (so about 12-13 hour days), not to mention she has to drive 30 minutes to get to this store because the one in town is getting updated, and when it does if my gf quit they would have NO managers for it. shes worked there for 5 years so far and the owner likes her a lot, but everyone else has been utter trash to her

plus i want to start taking walks again and eating better, ive gained a lot of weight over quarantine and its affecting my health. plus i want to clean the house but im just far too depressed to do anything but a small section a day


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

It's so annoying how politicians are so incompetent when they need to do their job, especially during these times. 90% of the time they're doing is just moving their mouths and not being proactive. This doesn't help especially when some are hypocritical sending the message of limiting the spread of the virus. Some even have the audacity to take a vacation in another country and keep it quiet until they get caught. That is if they do end up being caught. Since the pandemic isn't enough to make them do meaningful actions, I don't know what will. To add insult to injury, the election is still a long way to go so a lot of people have to continue putting up with their lack of leadership.

So I switched on the news again in quite a while and I remember why I stopped watching it... It's because all they just do is talk about the numbers and only telling parts of a story to make things look like doom and gloom. Oh, and the quality of journalism on the news channel has been steadily declining. I've seen some mistakes a little too often get broadcasted on TV. How hard is it to proofread just two lines of sentences? Nothing but causing constant panic 24/7 in that channel. Sure, I'd miss out on important news reports in terms of updates, but could you blame that person (like me) for not tuning in because of the scare tactics they've been focusing on?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## chocopug (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm really ill and I have a fever tonight. I live alone and I'm miserable that there's no one around to give me a comforting hug or make me cups of tea, which is really silly because I'm a grown adult, but man, when you're sick, it's so nice to be looked after a bit. I wanted to build my new monitor stand this evening and I'm annoyed I couldn't because of these stupid vaccine side effects making me feel so awful.
Also, I can't sleep.

(Please please please don't let this post put you off getting vaccines, side effects are still preferable to contracting an awful, possibly life-changing or life-threatening illness!)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2021)

seems like every evening after wind ensemble I get a headache. couldn't possibly be because the loud percussion and obnoxiously loud metronome drill into my sound-sensitive ears for an hour straight. def not that 

anyways it's Friday evening and I really want to play SMG1 but honestly my head hurts so much I might just have to go to bed.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruh wait what fans are complaining about Pokemon BD/SP???? no way
> 
> I hate when people beg for stuff like this and then get mad when it doesn't look exactly like they want it to. I think the art style is perfectly fine! It's just like ORAS where the characters on the overworked map are small and then in battle they look more realistically proportioned. that's literally how the original game was so why are people complaining??
> 
> I will admit some of the animations are odd but overall the game looks very nice.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2021)

Origami said:


> - snip -



Hey, Origami.  Just wanted to say that you’re not alone in feeling this way.  I have felt at times that I was the cause of all the conflict in my life as well.  That I was the cause of other’s problems.  I’m glad you were born because you seem like a pretty cool person (even though we haven’t talked that much).  I like hearing you talk about what you’re interested in and what kinds of games you’ve been playing such as the Yakuza series.  And how you’re doing your best in college even though all the crappy things that are happening while there.  I feel like I have issues I’ll never get rid of as well (I feel like some of mine have to do with my Aspergers/ASD though).  I don’t know what advice I can give for all of this other than when you stop worrying about if you’re a burden to others and stop worrying about not feeling normal, you actually end up feeling a lot more normal.  It has worked for me.  I honestly don’t know what normal is anyway since everyone in life has their own quirks or things that make them different.  Anyway, I won’t ramble on any longer and just say that people care about you and you are important (This is Midoriya btw, in case the weird username threw you off, lol).


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 26, 2021)

Soigne said:


> everyone at work is getting other jobs and quitting and i feel happy for them, jealous that i can't find ANY way out of this ****ty job, and a bit sad that i'm getting left behind. i don't really know anyone anymore.


I was in the same position for at least 2 years. I watched so many people come and go, at least 15 I'd say. It's really sad when you get fairly attached to some cool ppl and then they leave lol. But I finally got a new job a few months back after applying for so many. Keep trying and don't give up, I know you can do it too


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 26, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Lady Gaga flavored Oreos.


Did you get to try them

I love Gaga but I heard they taste really gross lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 26, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Did you get to try them
> 
> I love Gaga but I heard they taste really gross lmao


I haven't. I'd like to try a Taiwanese Hujiao Bing black pepper bun.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 27, 2021)

redacted


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 27, 2021)

I think I just upset a friend  idek if "friend" is the right term



Spoiler: CW: very personal info ahead, talk of relationships



This "friend" of mine, let's call him Chris, is definitely interested in me. I don't know why, why anyone would be interested in me, I can't think of one reason lol. Anyway, that aside, I don't think I have feelings for him. We've made it pretty much right the way through the bases of a typical relationship. And the whole time, I didn't really feel...anything. I wasn't repulsed, or enjoying anything. I enjoy his company, and he truly seems like a nice guy, but I feel nothing at all.

I don't know if it's because my hormones are absolutely ****ed, which could definitely be a valid reason as medications im on can cause a drop in interest in relationships, or its just my aro-asexuality _really_ starting to show itself in its truest, most honest form. I think I'm the type of aro ace who does feel those things only after certain conditions have been met, but it just takes time for them to develop. A lot more time than an alloromantic allosexual person.

And BOI is Chris a very alloromantic allosexual person. I fear that he might not understand the way I feel, or might just straight out invalidate me. The way I see it is that he can either give me time to try to reciprocate those feelings, or perhaps just drop it altogether and stick to being friends if possible. I just don't want to be that person who leads someone else on. I've seen it happen way too many times with friends, and it always ends in a mess.



TL;DR relationships are weird man, I don't understand them, I'm too aro ace for this ****

yeah I have literally n o o n e to talk to irl so yall can have fun reading my personal life rants


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 27, 2021)

I've just opened my patio door in to let the cat in and my neighbours have got family members visiting them who are not part of their social bubble. I had no idea they were exempt from the lockdown rules that most of us have been diligently following for over a year.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m dreading the rating of my performance right now. I slacked off so hard this year and my judge will probably rank me low. I’ve never gotten anything lower than a certain score and I’m just scared I’ll beat myself up.


----------



## deana (Feb 27, 2021)

The fire alarm at my building went off at 3am on Thursday night (Friday morning?) which of course really disrupted my sleep but I wasn't going to complain about it because you know it happens sometimes.

But then the fire alarm went off *again* last night at almost the exact same time (3:10am) and now I am VERY not rested and VERY annoyed by this. This week has been a week of awful sleep for me


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 27, 2021)

i made my girlfriend a small art gift and she put it in the discord chat and it gets covered by effing magic cards

i wish theyd make another subchannel for mtg because the same three whales for mtg are always posting the $100s of mtg cards they buy a month and they cover the regular people who just want to share what they got


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

so i was sat with my dog and my dad pointed out that there was some fluff on her back so i picked it off with my bare hands and it was so squishy and i was pretty grossed out and flicked it at the floor
i was pretty confused as to what it was so i went over to it and it was a legit slug and i actually legged it to the bathroom and washed my hands like 20 times
it will never be enough...

little fact about me, i am terrified of snails, worms and especially slugs
they're all such nasty little creatures, i can't even look at them


----------



## The Foogle (Feb 27, 2021)

The fact that the gen 4 remakes are NOT including Platinum, i'm a bit salty about that...


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 27, 2021)

i really wish we could nickname event pokemon. i get not being able to rename traded pokemon (though you can now i think?), but not event pokemon. let me name my hat pikachus and my special sing pikachu!!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021



The Foogle said:


> The fact that the gen 4 remakes are NOT including Platinum, i'm a bit salty about that...


i feel like they probably will? i'm definitely not certain, but it would be weird for them not to. maybe it'll be dlc ;w;


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 27, 2021)

My switch is being sent in for repairs and i'm terrified that all of my progress on my favorite games that don't have cloud save **cough splatoon** will just evaporate into thin air.


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 27, 2021)

Yesterday I had a 2 hour+ drive and was making excellent timing. Missed an exit. Tacked on an extra 27 minutes. BRUTAL.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 27, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Idk where you are but I know the housing market in the US has been pretty crazy like you described. I actually read an article recently where a woman bought a house real fast because she figured she'd miss out if she didn't, but it turns out she absolutely hates it and is now trying to resell. :/ I hope you can find a place you like and don't feel rushed into purchasing!


fortunately i live in the UK and more fortunately still i live in a city with reasonable house prices, i can't imagine living in the USA trying to find a property rn especially in a city. idk it just feels so demoralising after a while tho, like i just want to move and not have to deal with the ordeal of making offers/lawyers etc etc.. i get so nervous about money and worrying if i have enough or not


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 27, 2021)

.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 27, 2021)

Spoiler: tw: child death??



my 5 year old brother just passed away an hour ago andd idk how to cope? this has never happened to me and i just don’t know how to deal with it. im scared about how my family is going to be. i don’t wanna lose them either. this all feels so surreal.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 27, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> Spoiler: tw: death??
> 
> 
> 
> my 5 year old brother just passed away an hour ago. im very sad because this has never happened to me and i just don’t know how to deal with it. im scared about how my family is going to be. i don’t wanna lose them either. this all feels so surreal.


 oh my goodness, i am so sorry. i really hope you’re doing okay.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 27, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> Spoiler: tw: death??
> 
> 
> 
> my 5 year old brother just passed away an hour ago. im very sad because this has never happened to me and i just don’t know how to deal with it. im scared about how my family is going to be. i don’t wanna lose them either. this all feels so surreal.


I am so sorry for your loss, I hope you and your family are doing okay.


----------



## Toska (Feb 27, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> Spoiler: tw: child death??
> 
> 
> 
> my 5 year old brother just passed away an hour ago. im very sad because this has never happened to me and i just don’t know how to deal with it. im scared about how my family is going to be. i don’t wanna lose them either. this all feels so surreal.



I'm so, so, sorry. I pray you and your family are doing okay. If you ever need to talk, I'm always here. <3


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 27, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> Spoiler: tw: child death??
> 
> 
> 
> my 5 year old brother just passed away an hour ago. im very sad because this has never happened to me and i just don’t know how to deal with it. im scared about how my family is going to be. i don’t wanna lose them either. this all feels so surreal.


Oml, I am so sorry for your loss and that you're going through this. I wish you good luck that you're going well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2021)

boutta start carrying a ****ing can of lysol around this godforsaken dorm and every time some dumb ***** comes near me I'll spray her ****ing face, maybe they'll leave me and my dog alone


----------



## xara (Feb 27, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> Spoiler: tw: child death??
> 
> 
> 
> my 5 year old brother just passed away an hour ago. im very sad because this has never happened to me and i just don’t know how to deal with it. im scared about how my family is going to be. i don’t wanna lose them either. this all feels so surreal.



oh god. i’m so, so sorry. sending so many healing thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> Spoiler: tw: child death??
> 
> 
> 
> my 5 year old brother just passed away an hour ago. im very sad because this has never happened to me and i just don’t know how to deal with it. im scared about how my family is going to be. i don’t wanna lose them either. this all feels so surreal.



I’m really sorry about your loss.  I can (somewhat?) relate as my mom died last December.  I’ve never lost a sibling though.  That’s tough.  Sending many healing thoughts and prayers to you and your family.  </3


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2021)

why do i choose to look at things that i know’ll upset me. :/


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 28, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> Spoiler: tw: child death??
> 
> 
> 
> my 5 year old brother just passed away an hour ago. im very sad because this has never happened to me and i just don’t know how to deal with it. im scared about how my family is going to be. i don’t wanna lose them either. this all feels so surreal.


i'm sending loving and healing energy to both you and your family. my condolences to all of you, and i'm so sorry.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 28, 2021)

My shoulder is hurting so badly, I can barely move.. of course that has to happen when there is good weather outside for once and now I'm hardstuck inside


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 28, 2021)

I miss being able to have genuine conversations with people, to have a connection with someone that I don't have to question at any point. I'm tired of feeling like 'flavour of the month' to some people. I just want to have a someone in my life who is excited to talk to me as I am to them.


----------



## rianne (Feb 28, 2021)

Mini rant - mental health
After being in a fog of depression and anxiety due to various traumatic events, I cried and spoke to my mom for almost two hours. Then cried some more and more. It was cathartic. I really miss therapy. I'm barely on here anymore and lurk because I've just been going through the motions of daily life. I feel like such an outsider lol but it is what it is.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> Spoiler: tw: child death??
> 
> 
> 
> my 5 year old brother just passed away an hour ago. im very sad because this has never happened to me and i just don’t know how to deal with it. im scared about how my family is going to be. i don’t wanna lose them either. this all feels so surreal.


Sorry to hear that you're going through this. Once the news sinks in it is going to be hard, but keep in mind that you do not need to go it alone. In addition to having the support of your family and friends there are also organisations where you can get free guidance concerning sibling bereavement over the phone, via email, live chats, etc from trained professionals. If you choose to go this route and require help in locating reputable and trustworthy services in your country then feel free to message me with your location and I will provide some contact details for you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2021)

The cycle of procrastination and anxiety goes hand in hand.


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2021)

my dad’s a twit lmao.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 28, 2021)

Massive headache


----------



## milktae (Feb 28, 2021)

a bunch of artists I listen to got removed from spotify and I’m really mad ab it since there isn’t anywhere else I can listen to them on :[


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 28, 2021)

I had an allergic reaction to the toothpaste I bought  little cankersores in my mouth that hurt so much  thankfully I bought new toothpaste (same kind I usually get!! Never straying from it again) so hopefully the sores go away soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2021)

It's only 7pm but ugh I'm so tired, I still have to record a response video to a play i watched for my theater class and I have to practice my piano pieces.

can't believe tomorrow is Monday again, a day I'm busy from like 8am til at least 6pm. I'm so mentally exhausted idk how well I'll be able to function this week lol

(too bad college students aren't allowed any time off :////)


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

i'm sick of my brother, i wish he moved out instead of my sister


----------



## Saylor (Feb 28, 2021)

feeling very alone


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 28, 2021)

hhhhhh why do I have such a bad ability to say no...I just signed myself up for a nightshift on very little sleep  why am I like this


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 28, 2021)

I just feel like work piles up and never clears out, no matter how much I feel like I’m doing.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 28, 2021)

Saylor said:


> feeling very alone



I am sorry you feel alone. It is such a strange, particular, terrible pain, feeling alone. I hope you feel better. When I have felt so alone it has often been when other people were around and it never helped to be told ‘you aren’t alone’.

Wish I could say something more to help you. But though I know it won’t really help with how you are feeling, remember that we are all here with you, shouting out from our particular voids in order to feel like we are in this together.

thank you for sharing!! Sending you some positive thoughts, for what it is worth. (Also followed you on tumblr, hope that is not too weird, but your blog is cool)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I had an allergic reaction to the toothpaste I bought  little cankersores in my mouth that hurt so much  thankfully I bought new toothpaste (same kind I usually get!! Never straying from it again) so hopefully the sores go away soon



Oooh ouch ouch, canker sores suck ass. Hope they go away soon! Just curious, but what kind of toothpaste did you buy? I remember buying the Arm & Hammer Baking Soda one, and I think that was the source of my canker sores, since it irritated / dried out my mouth.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 28, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oooh ouch ouch, canker sores suck ass. Hope they go away soon! Just curious, but what kind of toothpaste did you buy? I remember buying the Arm & Hammer Baking Soda one, and I think that was the source of my canker sores, since it irritated / dried out my mouth.



Thank you!! I hope so too because they suck lol I bought the Sensodyne Deep Clean Toothpaste! I generally have good like with the Sensodyne brand (they make the other toothpaste i use lol) but the Deep Clean version has Sodium Lauryl Sulfate which can cause a reaction! I’m assuming that’s what caused mine, anyways.

I’m sorry you had the same thing happen with the Arm & Hammer toothpaste though! It definitely sucks


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Thank you!! I hope so too because they suck lol I bought the Sensodyne Deep Clean Toothpaste! I generally have good like with the Sensodyne brand (they make the other toothpaste i use lol) but the Deep Clean version has Sodium Lauryl Sulfate which can cause a reaction! I’m assuming that’s what caused mine, anyways.
> 
> I’m sorry you had the same thing happen with the Arm & Hammer toothpaste though! It definitely sucks



I use Sensodyne... lemme just check if I'm using that specific one real quick LMAO

Nope, it's the other kinds. Anyways - YES!!! THAT INGREDIENT!!11!! That's what the Arm & Hammer toothpaste used. I forgot what it was called until you said that lmao.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 28, 2021)

I felt like throwing up


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 28, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I use Sensodyne... lemme just check if I'm using that specific one real quick LMAO
> 
> Nope, it's the other kinds. Anyways - YES!!! THAT INGREDIENT!!11!! That's what the Arm & Hammer toothpaste used. I forgot what it was called until you said that lmao.



Apparently it’s one of the few Sensodyne toothpastes that have that ingredient lmao it was just good luck on my part that I chose it  I suppose  when I was googling more about it though I’m pretty sure I saw that none of the Sensodyne Pronamel toothpastes have that ingredient tho!! So they should all be safe to use


----------



## Saylor (Feb 28, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I am sorry you feel alone. It is such a strange, particular, terrible pain, feeling alone. I hope you feel better. When I have felt so alone it has often been when other people were around and it never helped to be told ‘you aren’t alone’.
> 
> Wish I could say something more to help you. But though I know it won’t really help with how you are feeling, remember that we are all here with you, shouting out from our particular voids in order to feel like we are in this together.
> 
> thank you for sharing!! Sending you some positive thoughts, for what it is worth. (Also followed you on tumblr, hope that is not too weird, but your blog is cool)


You're so sweet, thank you for your kind words.  I get what you mean, the pandemic has definitely made things harder but even when I was surrounded by people every day I was still feeling it. Truly though that helps more than you know and I appreciate it very much.

Also that's not weird at all! I'll follow you back :] I hope you're having a good night


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 1, 2021)

I get to work and my supervisor doesn't even talk to me...great. Just what I need in a job that it's so essential to communicate roll  its so much easier when I have a good supervisor


----------



## Neb (Mar 1, 2021)

I’m starting to have an unhealthy infatuation with the person I like. Whenever they’re away I can’t get them out of my head. The urge to just spend time with them is overwhelming. It’s especially bad during days when they aren’t in the mood in the chat.

I’ve been like this with past crushes as well. It makes wonder if I’ve developed codependent tendencies. Perhaps I should talk to my therapist about potential solutions.


----------



## Flare (Mar 1, 2021)

So tired after a day of doing nothing all day.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 1, 2021)

Saylor said:


> feeling very alone


I just want to say I know exactly how you feel right now and it's a horrible feeling, even more so during this pandemic which can elevate that feeling even more. I don't know what else to say other than I see your post and I just want to give you a big ol' virtual hug. ❤


----------



## Saylor (Mar 1, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I just want to say I know exactly how you feel right now and it's a horrible feeling, even more so during this pandemic which can elevate that feeling even more. I don't know what else to say other than I see your post and I just want to give you a big ol' virtual hug. ❤


I'm so sorry you're going through it too. It's tough and I hope you're doing okay. I really appreciate that a whole lot and I'm sending you lots of love and a big hug back  Thank you so much ❤


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2021)

A little depressed.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

Today has been exhausting. Was up half the night with a stomachache so functioning on very little sleep. I thought I submitted a report last week and turns out I forgot to for whatever reason, which looked bad when I called my supervisor to discuss it today and realised she hadn't received it. Luckily she wasn't mad - probably because I apologised and sent it the second I realised my error.  Then another report I have due has been moved up a day so now I've until the end of Wednesday to do it instead of Thursday like I thought which throws my plan for how to tackle it out of whack. What should have been my lunch hour was spent putting together an outline and getting the first couple hundred words down, so I didn't eat except for a snack at 2:30pm. Now I'm done for the day. Ordered a takeaway and going to see if my Dad will join me for a beer. How is it only Monday? I need another weekend, please!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2021)

I do love jolting awake at 4am due to a dream then being unable to sleep or going to sleep but it's restless and broken up.

Does anyone else get this problem, somethin in a dream startling you awake so suddenly and it makes you unable to fall back asleep? Or atleast not very good sleep? This happens kinda often with me and it's annoying considering I already have some sort of sleeping issue.

In my dream there was a frog that was near my bed and I was tryin to scoot it away from me with a paper, and I was already on edge. Then it jumped on my bed and I screamed no, which caused me to abruptly wake up. Idk if I actually screamed no irl outloud cause I do talk in my sleep, and I felt my mouth move as if I said it but didn't hear any sound as I quickly sat up in bed shaking.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2021)

I’m having relationship issues that aren’t even my fault, and my family keeps getting mad at me for not waking up early in the morning.  They stormed in to my room this morning and harped on me again as I was waking up, even though I didn’t get any sleep the previous night because of something terrible that happened.  I stg I’m so done with them and sick of their ****!!!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 1, 2021)

i feel so bummed out rn and i don't even know why, i just felt like crying for no reason and had to go upstairs to my room before i did because i hate people seeing me upset
my mum gets annoyed when i cry so i prefer to stay out of her way

but not knowing what's wrong is just stressing me out even more tbh


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 1, 2021)

Spoiler: TW: Suicide/Death Mention



God, I hate March. I hate it so much. If the weather itself wasn't reason enough to hate it the entire month also makes me think of you. Which probably isn't very fair, is it? We barely spoke the last few months you were alive because I'm a ****ty friend. I've always been a ****ty friend, but it was just magnified by losing you.

We grew apart when I transferred schools and I've just always been lousy about keeping in touch with people. But it never seemed to be a massive deal, yunno? So what if we don't talk for a few months - I can just pop in on your birthday or a holiday and say hello and then we'd catch up and maybe plan to hangout. I remember the last few months were particularly awful. There was all this bull**** about my sister moving out and all the mess that brought. I shut everybody out and just focused on going to work because that's all I could be bothered to do.

I remember checking the news to see the weather and then noticing the Missing Persons report. It sounded a lot like you. It was your name and the description fit you but there was _no way _it was actually you that was missing. That just didn't happen. I texted you and one of our friends to see if it was really you it was about. I spent the whole morning texting you and apologizing for not reaching out sooner, for not talking to you more, saying that I hoped you were okay.

I went to work and my mind was in a fog. I didn't mention that you were missing to my boss. I remember her joking that I needed to, "wake up" when we were getting some things ready. Then we all went back to her office and God. I remember I turned to grab my phone to check if I had a text from you and she said, "oh how terrible, they found that young girls body". It felt like the world stopped. Everything went blurry, which made sense since I was crying. I tried to ask my boss what she meant but I could barely get the words out and she looked horrified. She asked if I knew her and apologized dozens of times. I called my dad to pick me up and I just sobbed.

Your funeral was the first one I've ever been to. It was a terrible day - the drive out was rough. Our truck needed to be fixed so we borrowed a friends tiny little car and of course it was storming on the drive out. I saw all our friends. Both the ones I hadn't seen in a while and the few I'd sort of kept in touch with. It was a beautiful ceremony but I couldn't get up and say goodbye to you. I didn't want to see you, not like that. I still don't know if I regret that or not. I do regret not going to other memorials. I remember using the excuse that I had to work - I could've got the time off. But it just felt wrong. Like I shouldn't be grieving you, not really.

It still feels wrong. I feel like I shouldn't be this upset still, that I shouldn't be allowed. It's been almost four years to the day and I still can't stand March.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: TW: Suicide/Death Mention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** I teared up reading this and I don't even know who you are talking about. I can just relate to the loss of two of my own friends from 2014 that I'm still not over.

Your feelings are valid. There is no time limit on how long someone's passing is allowed to bother you. It can be days, it can be weeks, it can be years, it can be decades. But don't feel like you did anything wrong in the moment. You did all that you were strong enough to do on the day and that is okay. Do not beat yourself up over that. Mourn your friend in your own way. If you are still thinking about them this many years on that speaks volumes about your friendship and how you felt about them - and that knowledge should outweigh any remorse for how you feel about any distance in life. You clearly were a better friend than you acknowledge yourself to be if you are still thinking about them four years after they've passed.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> **** I teared up reading this and I don't even know who you are talking about. I can just relate to the loss of two of my own friends from 2014 that I'm still not over.
> 
> Your feelings are valid. There is no time limit on how long someone's passing is allowed to bother you. It can be days, it can be weeks, it can be years, it can be decades. But don't feel like you did anything wrong in the moment. You did all that you were strong enough to do on the day and that is okay. Do not beat yourself up over that. Mourn your friend in your own way. If you are still thinking about them this many years on that speaks volumes about your friendship and how you felt about them - and that knowledge should outweigh any remorse for how you feel about any distance in life. You clearly were a better friend than you acknowledge yourself to be if you are still thinking about them four years after they've passed.



Oh this was really, really sweet to read. Thank you  It means a lot to me that you'd take the time to write that out and everything you said means a lot. It can definitely be hard to shake the feeling that I shouldn't feel this way or that I'm not allowed to. 

I am so sorry that you lost two of your friends in 2014, that's absolutely terrible. I can't imagine how hard that must've been/must be. I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh this was really, really sweet to read. Thank you  It means a lot to me that you'd take the time to write that out and everything you said means a lot. It can definitely be hard to shake the feeling that I shouldn't feel this way or that I'm not allowed to.
> 
> I am so sorry that you lost two of your friends in 2014, that's absolutely terrible. I can't imagine how hard that must've been/must be. I hope you're doing okay.


You are most definitely allowed to be affected by this. Always here if you need an ear. 

They were my mentors, so I won't ever be over them, but I honour them through my work. I literally took over the job of one of them after she passed away so I can't ever shake her memory. But I'm okay with that. She continues to inspire me to this day.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 1, 2021)

work is getting insufferable. i cant keep working 55+ hours a week at this place. i don’t know if i should quit and focus on reading more/writing some stuff to use in grad school apps in the future or just keep my head down and dissociate and work. i cant find any other jobs around. 

i have enough savings to get by for a few months. maybe i should just leave. i don’t know


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 1, 2021)

Nvm lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2021)

I can't ****ing do this, man. I need wet wipes. I tried switching to TP only, but I can't handle it. My ass is screaming for me to buy another pack.

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I can't ****ing do this, man. I need wet wipes. I tried switching to TP only, but I can't handle it. My ass is screaming for me to buy another pack.
> 
> #FirstWorldProblems


excuse me for asking but do you have really sensitive skin or stuff? i'd advise getting a body lotion especially if you shower often. wet wipes can also make... your peach dry.

also some internet activist zoomers pls log off.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> excuse me for asking but do you have really sensitive skin or stuff? i'd advise getting a body lotion especially if you shower often. wet wipes can also make... your peach dry.
> 
> also some internet activist zoomers pls log off.



Well, it's dry but not sensitive really? I've had no problems with butt wipes in the past. And yeah... I dunno, just makes me feel cleaner. ;;;;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Well, it's dry but not sensitive really? I've had no problems with butt wipes in the past. And yeah... I dunno, just makes me feel cleaner. ;;;;


Well, I mean get a body lotion (or some baby oil for sensitive peach skin) to use instead, I mean those wipes are as much drying chemicals as well I assume..? Or at least get baby wipes for it.

I think you need to work on that to be fair, no offence intended though.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Well, I mean get a body lotion (or some baby oil for sensitive peach skin) to use instead, I mean those wipes are as much drying chemicals as well I assume..? Or at least get baby wipes for it.
> 
> I think you need to work on that to be fair, no offence intended though.



Yeah I get what you mean. Ty chica ❤ yeah the ones I've used had like aloe and stuff so not drying my peach out here.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah I get what you mean. Ty chica ❤ yeah the ones I've used had like aloe and stuff so not drying my peach out here.


No problems ❤ Good good, I mean the regular ones are basically TP with soap added tbf so yeah overusing can definitely get you dry so I suggest a body lotion or baby oil to not keep it dry also


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Snip



<3 ty for looking out for my ass. Literally LMAO


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 2, 2021)

Idk why I don’t have the energy to study for the exam tomorrow but I just don’t. zzz

	Post automatically merged: Mar 2, 2021

also i know i need to exercise but also i am making cup noodles. i’ll exercise tomorrow i promise.


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2021)

I talked to someone from the college and I think it went well? I still feel too depressed though. Until then I guess I should try to find a way to stop making myself be dumb. Too bad I don’t have a single clue on what I should do other than go to the library for silence and concentration, which I am kinda worried about doing because of the dumb coronavirus.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 2, 2021)

i need to stop overthinking even tiny things I do that realistically are ten times more chill than I think they are


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2021)

dog woke me up at 7:20am lol :,,,,,,)


----------



## Beanz (Mar 2, 2021)

that it’s tuesday and that the hello kitty cards won’t come out until the 26th which is almost a whole month from now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 2, 2021)

My heart hurts


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2021)

people not getting their vaccines in time and also people who go before in the queue


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 2, 2021)

I keep overthinking and it hurts my head. I feel like every interpersonal relationship I try to build I end up destroying.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2021)

my internet went out in the middle of my prof talking so I just missed an entire paragraph of him talking about important stuff lol rip

edit: also the more and more I learn about history the more I begin to resent living in a conservative family lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2021)

I've still got a four page essay that I need to write that is due in a couple of hours. But I think I can manage it and I will turn it in.


----------



## hestu (Mar 2, 2021)

Spoiler



wish i had something to distract myself with so that i could feel a little less dead inside


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 2, 2021)

I was taking a French quiz online through a program called Respondus Lockdown browser and it kicked it me due to the suspicion of cheating >.>


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 2, 2021)

i had a panic/anxiety attack after almost 2 or so years of not having one and had to go to the hospital because of it. i also just came back from the dentist and now my gums hurt.

life just *adores* me right now, huh?


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 2, 2021)

lf: will to study for the exam later
the module was handled so poorly that i honestly dont care about it, whatever happens happens amirite

also 3.3 sale but the amiibos i want are out of stock, maybe if they restocked soon i could use my discount voucher fkskdjs


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2021)

Day two of being single again and I feel absolutely like ****.  I wanted to stay in bed literally all day but finally decided to get up.


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2021)

it should be illegal for my stomach to hurt on my birthday. :/


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 2, 2021)

Just wanted to add some currency to my Switch by buying eshop digital card on Amazon. Done it plenty of times before. This time it says "pending verification" and won't give me the code until it's resolved. Upon investigating this, I've heard verification can take anywhere from a few hours, a few days, or even up to 21 days. What the heck, man...guess I'm not buying Littlewood tonight.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 2, 2021)

i took a week off work to do productive things and i've done absolutely nothing, my lack of motivation is truly impressive, idk why i'm nothing like the rest of my family, they're always so productive and bettering their lives somehow. idk how to motivate myself to change, i'm so stuck


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 2, 2021)

There’s this video called How to Ratawang Your Panda. I found it both funny and disturbing and I can’t stop thinking about it.


----------



## Toska (Mar 2, 2021)

I forgot that I had to learn the complete Fur Elise on the piano until the night before I had to perform it. I'm so embarrassed of myself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2021)

Toska said:


> I forgot that I had to learn the complete Fur Elise on the piano until the night before I had to perform it. I'm so embarrassed of myself.


are you talking about an actual piano performance? and if so i assume you also play piano?


I have a reflection due early Thursday morning for a book that I haven't even started reading yet lmaoooo


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 2, 2021)

I almost cried in math class because it's well...
math. i can't do math. today's class gave me flashbacks to my father yelling "what's 3x3" at me at the dinner table in 3rd grade


----------



## vixened (Mar 2, 2021)

I accidentally gave someone a wrong colored item on nookazon. luckily it was only item that was a wrong color, but I'm kinda feel anxious cuz I feel I like wasted their time.


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2021)

Spoiler: .



im so attached to my bf its not even funny,,, i think he is asleep already bc hes not answering my calls but we fall asleep on the phone every night and i already know im not gonna be able to sleep without him being on the phone </3




	Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021

also greg abbott lifted mask mandates for texas?? like why???????????????????


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 3, 2021)

my neck is so ****ing sore and I haven't done anything to it...hopefully it was just the way I slept last night as I don't have enough pain meds on me to cope


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Currently listening to my male cat "scream" (in a very high pitch) on top of the sink for me to turn the water on. When he has a perfectly working water fountain. This is a daily occurrence


----------



## Toska (Mar 3, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> are you talking about an actual piano performance? and if so i assume you also play piano?
> 
> 
> I have a reflection due early Thursday morning for a book that I haven't even started reading yet lmaoooo



Thankfully not! I take lessons, but the teacher is kinda strict so I felt bad when I kept messing up. And yeah, I've been playing the piano for 5+ years. I suppose for only a night and early morning it could've been worse, but I'm still embarrassed of how bad I did.

Good luck with your book!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2021)

Toska said:


> Thankfully not! I take lessons, but the teacher is kinda strict so I felt bad when I kept messing up. And yeah, I've been playing the piano for 5+ years. I suppose for only a night and early morning it could've been worse, but I'm still embarrassed of how bad I did.
> 
> Good luck with your book!


thanks, I got one question answered just from skimming the first chapter so I think I'm okay.

also that's really cool! I've been playing piano for... 15 years? I started when I was 6 and I'm 21 now. I know how it feels to have a strict teacher, I started taking lessons with my current piano professor when I was a sophomore in HS and it was quite different from my old teacher's more laid back personality. ofc I've made up for that now by working really hard to learn as many notes throughout the week as I can. This semester I've actually learned an entire first movement of Ravel's Sonatina in about a week and a half, prob could've taken less time if I didn't have like 4 other classes to focus on lol.
it's good not to dwell on bad experiences with piano teachers/professors. I've had plenty of them. if piano is something you're really passionate about and want to continue with ya just gotta say "okay what did I do wrong this week and how can I make it better?" I started out with my professor sometimes being disappointed in my progress and now (only 7 years later lmaooo) he praises me a lot


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2021)

I've a migraine, which is making it hard to concentrate on work, and just learned I now have no access to a bath/shower until tomorrow night. If this week could kindly end I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2021)

syub said:


> also greg abbott lifted mask mandates for texas?? like why???????????????????



Same, that is bothering me as well.  It seems way too early to be doing this.  :/


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Same, that is bothering me as well.  It seems way too early to be doing this.  :/


it really is!!! and not even a while ago the cdc recommended double masking :/ i’m more scared to go out now than i already was


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 3, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> thanks, I got one question answered just from skimming the first chapter so I think I'm okay.
> 
> also that's really cool! I've been playing piano for... 15 years? I started when I was 6 and I'm 21 now. I know how it feels to have a strict teacher, I started taking lessons with my current piano professor when I was a sophomore in HS and it was quite different from my old teacher's more laid back personality. ofc I've made up for that now by working really hard to learn as many notes throughout the week as I can. This semester I've actually learned an entire first movement of Ravel's Sonatina in about a week and a half, prob couldn't taken less time if I didn't have like 4 other classes to focus on lol.
> it's good not to dwell on bad experiences with piano teachers/professors. I've had plenty of them. if piano is something you're really passionate about and want to continue with ya just gotta say "okay what did I do wrong this week and how can I make it better?" I started out with my professor sometimes being disappointed in my progress and now (only 7 years later lmaooo) he praises me a lot


omg, I can barely play the first part of Ravel's Sonantine and I've been playing piano for about 5 years now >.> (Probably doesn't help that I don't practice as much due to how hectic my life is). I used to be able to play the first half of Clair de Lune but ever since my stressful junior year in high school, I forgot it all.

-

Anyways, this isn't something that is bothering me too much, but I kinda wish for something new to happen, or something to look forward to the future like a new game or album release. It seems like ever since COVID kinda happened, the things I've been interested haven't that many new things popping up anymore. So far, the only interesting thing I'm looking forward to is waaaay too distant in the future such as summer break in May.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> omg, I can barely play the first part of Ravel's Sonantine and I've been playing for about 5 years now >.> (Probably doesn't help that I don't practice as much due to how hectic my life is). I used to be able to play the first half of Clair de Lune but ever since my stressful junior year in high school, I forgot it all.


me trying to learn Sonatine after only 5 years would mean I would've had to learn it when I was 11 lol. (granted I'm sure some can do it but my first piano teacher was not a professional so my learning is a bit more delayed than most serious pianists.) that's a huge undertaking.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 3, 2021)

I didn't bring warm enough clothing with me for this weather, I'm cold as. Plus my neck is still extra sore ://


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm too sad and i don't know why. ;c


----------



## deana (Mar 3, 2021)

Spoiler: just venting



My sister is having a baby. And since we are twins my entire family is constantly comparing us to each other. So somehow her pregnancy announcement turns into "When are you having a baby too??" uh never "Are you going to babysit?" uh no "Why aren't you excited??" when have I ever been excited about babies?? If you're looking for excitement don't come to me  there are PLENTY of other people around here who would absolutely love to share in your excitement but I'm not one of them and I thought that was always quite obvious.
oh and also "when are you getting married????" also probably never lol  this one has already been happening since my sister got married but somehow a pregnancy announcement also intensifies this question too (not to mention the comments to my poor partner because he's a man so obviously he needs to propose to me because GENDER ROLES ew)

I'm happy my sister is happy and I'm happy my mom is happy and I'm happy everyone is happy but why do I suddenly need to show a ton of interest in this when I've literally never been interested in children my entire life


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 3, 2021)

I have to stand outside for an hour while my sister goes out on a secret date so it doesn’t make my dad suspicious with my mom saying I have to do it. :|


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 3, 2021)

Just feeling sad


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 3, 2021)

im so tired of it all.
seriously.
im tired of everyone in my business. 
im genuinely so sick and tired of it all.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 3, 2021)

stomach cramps ahahajajahahahshsjahahajsjajs


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2021)

ive felt off all day  idk whats wrong w me ;;
also i finally cut off one of my online friends who drained me sm bc she constantly ignored me,, and when i told her "im sorry but i cant do this anymore" all she said was "yeah its fine" ... like her response just made me think she really didnt even care to begin with, when she said she would change when i called her out the first time :/ i honestly feel like no one takes my feelings into consideration anymore


----------



## rianne (Mar 4, 2021)

syub said:


> ive felt off all day  idk whats wrong w me ;;
> also i finally cut off one of my online friends who drained me sm bc she constantly ignored me,, and when i told her "im sorry but i cant do this anymore" all she said was "yeah its fine" ... like her response just made me think she really didnt even care to begin with, when she said she would change when i called her out the first time :/ i honestly feel like no one takes my feelings into consideration anymore


Hey, just know you did the right thing. Online or IRL friends shouldn't act that way when you bring stuff like that to their attention. Relationships (platonic, as well as romantic) require effort from both parties. Life's too short to hang on to people who exude that energy. I hope that you feel much better soon.


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2021)

rianne said:


> Hey, just know you did the right thing. Online or IRL friends shouldn't act that way when you bring stuff like that to their attention. Relationships (platonic, as well as romantic) require effort from both parties. Life's too short to hang on to people who exude that energy. I hope that you feel much better soon.


thank you so much !!! im feeling better now atm:>


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 4, 2021)

syub said:


> ive felt off all day  idk whats wrong w me ;;
> also i finally cut off one of my online friends who drained me sm bc she constantly ignored me,, and when i told her "im sorry but i cant do this anymore" all she said was "yeah its fine" ... like her response just made me think she really didnt even care to begin with, when she said she would change when i called her out the first time :/ i honestly feel like no one takes my feelings into consideration anymore


You made the right decision even if your friend's reaction wasn't what you were expecting. It sounds like she showed her true colours and even though it hurts like hell right now you'll look back on this soon and realise it was for the best. You sound like a great person and deserve friends who treat you with more respect than she did.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2021)

There’s a mosquito eater in my room, and while I know they’re harmless towards humans, it’s getting really annoying with it flying around.  I tried opening my door and turning the fan on, and no dice.  It seems too attached to one of my lamps to leave.  

Also, ughhhh I should be asleep right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2021)

this store not giving any info or delays for int'l obvious than the usual shipping and delay stuff like okay you close two days for fixing your floor...u could have told peeps that before i placed my orders


----------



## xara (Mar 4, 2021)

just had to email one of my teachers about something and i’m stressed. she’s probably gonna be hella pissed at me. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2021)

woke up this morning feeling (literally) sick to my stomach. I guess something I ate last night isn't sitting right w me and now i just have to wait for it to go away :,,,,)

also was up til 1am cause i was procrastinsting my reflection for history and Im never doing that again as long as I'm here lol, I'm so tired now


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2021)

im failing yearbook class ??? tht teacher stresses me out so much,, she marked me absent on monday when i was in class :// i messaged her about it asking if she could change it but she never responded to me and the absence is still there


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 4, 2021)

do the stages of grief really exist?? or do i just not care enough??
i feel like im supposed to be extremely sad due to recent effects but.. i hardly feel anything at all.
i hate this feeling so bad


----------



## milktae (Mar 4, 2021)

I have a group project and it’s due tmrw but someone in my group has barely even started and it’s so annoying since I can’t finish one of my parts since i need their’s to be done to finish mine :[


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm struggling to stay awake at work aaaaaaaaa


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2021)

I was already irritated about Nickelodeon creating Kamp Koral and completely going against Hillenburg's wishes for no Spongebob spinoffs, and then I see this:






now I'm just ****** off lmao


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was already irritated about Nickelodeon creating Kamp Koral and completely going against Hillenburg's wishes for no Spongebob spinoffs, and then I see this:
> 
> View attachment 359715
> 
> now I'm just ****** off lmao


I'm just really annoyed at Nickelodeon in general for squeezing the Spongebob series dry. And I thought repeated pointless plots of Plankton trying to steal the secret formula was the worst thing after Kamp Koral.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 4, 2021)

The enamel pins I just received are large, and high enough quality, but they smell like hospital sanitizer and something aubergine your mom might have in a drawer by her bed.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 4, 2021)

I've been putting together all my documents to get ready for tax season. I signed a lease with the same property management for the last three years of university, and I swear every time I requested a receipt from them, they spelled my name incorrectly, even though I have always provided them with my full name on said request.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 4, 2021)

I’m tired of people on Nookazon... I get an offer on a villager, accept it in 4 minutes, and get this: 





Said user then leaves me in the dark for six hours. No updates, doesn’t respond when I ask them for their availability. I didn’t want to cancel because then I was afraid they’d respond. Now said villager was voided and I’m sure people who might have wanted her never got a chance too, and it was a complete waste of my time. This is why I only trade here.


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2021)

i feel so lonely  i try talking to my friends once in a while but i feel like i annoy them,, I only have 2 real friends tbh :"( and one of them is my boyfriend. i honestly dont even know if the people i consider my friends consider me as their friend 

also feeling really sad today?? like sadder than usual, i cried like 3 times or more today ... I hate feeling like this ://


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2021)

I probably should take a fat piss before I go to sleep but I'm lazy


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 5, 2021)

syub said:


> i feel so lonely  i try talking to my friends once in a while but i feel like i annoy them,, I only have 2 real friends tbh :"( and one of them is my boyfriend. i honestly dont even know if the people i consider my friends consider me as their friend
> 
> also feeling really sad today?? like sadder than usual, i cried like 3 times or more today ... I hate feeling like this ://


Sending you a big virtual hug as I've been in your shoes more times than I can count and knowing how horrible the feeling of loneliness can be as well as feeling like your annoying everyone even though your not. All in all it sucks but I can tell you right now you are not alone in your thoughts and feelings.


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Sending you a big virtual hug as I've been in your shoes more times than I can count and knowing how horrible the feeling of loneliness can be as well as feeling like your annoying everyone even though your not. All in all it sucks but I can tell you right now you are not alone in your thoughts and feelings. ❤


thank you! and it really does suck ): im tired of feeling this way but i can only hope it will go away soon


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2021)

...can this site let me know if there are any issues shipping int'l or not like..bruh


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 5, 2021)

I finally told my family about the job I applied for being away from home...it went okay I guess. But I hate making people feel upset, especially because of me. 

If I get offered this job, it'll be a huge step for me moving out of home, out of town and living on my own. It's gonna be expensive lol, but I do have the money. 

I'm not upset, just contemplating a lot of things rn


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 5, 2021)

I am sneezing so much and I don't know why. It makes me go crazy, because my scar likes to rip open in my nose and give me heavy nosebleed when I'm sneezing, ahhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2021)

i miss yuki/red  i don't blame her not coming back if it was for that one thread, but,


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2021)

I have to be at work in an hour and a half but I forgot I need to take a shower rip


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 5, 2021)

touching back on my Nookazon incident yesterday, this user came online 10 minutes ago and gave me a one star review

not only does this break Nookazon TOS but this person says “gave me a bad review Bc I was busy so he is mean” and no, it’s not because you were busy, it’s because I got no response as to your availability over a fourteen hour time period. You can’t expect me to hold a villager for 14 hours.

I hate Nookazon now.

Not only that, but my one star review on her profile didn’t change her overall rating at all, while it changed mine by half a star. Which is really deceiving, because I checked and this person has two other one stars, a two star, and a four star, yet their overall rating is still five across the board.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> touching back on my Nookazon incident yesterday, this user came online 10 minutes ago and gave me a one star review
> 
> not only does this break Nookazon TOS but this person says “gave me a bad review Bc I was busy so he is mean” and no, it’s not because you were busy, it’s because I got no response as to your availability over a fourteen hour time period. You can’t expect me to hold a villager for 14 hours.
> 
> ...


after reading this I'm p positive this person is a 7 y.o. lmao


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 5, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> after reading this I'm p positive this person is a 7 y.o. lmao


yep, a one star review for a mystery grab bag reads “Worst trade, gave 1 mil bells and for her to just take her time and then Beat around the bush when she got to my island. Most of the bags were basic fruit abs shells nothing of value. Was a scam.”

And this person reviewed _back_ to say “I thought she was nice but she gave me the worst review so I am sad and mad”


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> after reading this I'm p positive this person is a 7 y.o. lmao


basically, nookazon is like 7 years old just learning internet


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> touching back on my Nookazon incident yesterday, this user came online 10 minutes ago and gave me a one star review
> 
> not only does this break Nookazon TOS but this person says “gave me a bad review Bc I was busy so he is mean” and no, it’s not because you were busy, it’s because I got no response as to your availability over a fourteen hour time period. You can’t expect me to hold a villager for 14 hours.
> 
> ...


Nookazon is full of little children who give reviews like that. You can report it since that’s a pretty invalid reason to give a negative review- villagers need to go quick. No one’s gonna hold it for 14 hours. 
Similar story-
I was trying to buy a crown, and this person offered to sell me one for 500k bells. I accepted. I waited...and waited...and waited. It had been over 2 days. I completed the trade, after messaging them that it had been too long. Immediately after, i got a 1 star review saying “omg he’s so mean, he finished the trade without giving me bells because I was busy”. And through those 2 days, they were trading with others. I reported them and the review was removed, however I was still angry. And i stated that my pronouns were she/her, by the way. But yeah, overall, nookazon is super annoying and not really worth it.


----------



## The Foogle (Mar 5, 2021)

I don't have all the parts to some of my old toys that i loved to death. When i was a kid they had this Hasbro made star wars toy line called Galactic Heroes and i had so many of them, some figures like Jango Fett and Chewie are in near perfect condition, as well as some vehicles too 

But yet pieces go missing and i hate that, i have the Darth Vader's TIE Advanced vehicle set and aagh i don't have the wings and it pains me (I still have Vader himself which is nice)

here's what it looks like btw


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 5, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> touching back on my Nookazon incident yesterday, this user came online 10 minutes ago and gave me a one star review
> 
> not only does this break Nookazon TOS but this person says “gave me a bad review Bc I was busy so he is mean” and no, it’s not because you were busy, it’s because I got no response as to your availability over a fourteen hour time period. You can’t expect me to hold a villager for 14 hours.
> 
> ...


I can kind of relate with how Nookazon functions. It was on Nookazon’s Discord and I wanted to ask for something (I don’t remember, maybe a villager or DIYS, who knows) and I tried asking a person through DM if they were selling a certain item that they had posted, and they denied ever making that post even when I showed them a screenshot? It’s all so weird.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 5, 2021)

I’m having such bad anxiety today that I feel like I’m suffocating and I feel like either nobody cares or that I’d be bothering some others too much with it if I told them about it. I kind of just want to make it all stop.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

literally i can't stand my brother, he is so rude to my parents and is constantly insulting them and me but nobody says anything about it!
then if i say one thing wrong to him, my parents shout at me and call me a bad person, my brother is horrible to everyone and i'm sick of having to put up with him every day of my life

i wish my sister still lived at home because then i'd have at least 1 person in my life who i could just talk to without stressing out


----------



## The Foogle (Mar 5, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> literally i can't stand my brother, he is so rude to my parents and is constantly insulting them and me but nobody says anything about it!
> then if i say one thing wrong to him, my parents shout at me and call me a bad person, my brother is horrible to everyone and i'm sick of having to put up with him every day of my life
> 
> i wish my sister still lived at home because then i'd have at least 1 person in my life who i could just talk to without stressing out


oh my god that's actually horrible, i condemn their behavior to the highest degree and i hope you can overcome these wastes of flesh...


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

The Foogle said:


> oh my god that's actually horrible, i condemn their behavior to the highest degree and i hope you can overcome these wastes of flesh...


tbh i love my parents so much but it just seriously bothers me when they keep sticking up for my brother
i mean like, understand if they want to support him in life but it's annoying that they're ok with letting him be horrible to everyone online and irl


----------



## Soigne (Mar 5, 2021)

my manager is using me i think lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 5, 2021)

_Still_ mad that today my boss said she's basically fire me (those weren't her exact words but that was the intent ig for lack of better words) for like, idk, someone else not being able to prioritize?
My boss said that if the three of us (two other coworkers and myself, who, btw, all get along just fine) can't work together that she will find three other people who will. Idk it just makes me mad to my stomach that she said that.



Spoiler: The rest is kinda long



Because we can't 'work together'??? We work together perfectly fine it's actually someone else's fault for scheduling ****ing FIVE DIFFERENT GOLDEN RETRIVERS, each who all act crazy and are a PAIN in the *** to dry off on one day, PLUS A HUSKEY, plus TWO dog aggressive dogs, plus another aggressive dog, plus all the other big dogs, on top of everythin else we do.

I'm getting real ****ing tired of people taking out their anger on me when ultimately is comes down to their fault. If they write down the notes and times of dogs, it would make life easier. They've ALREADY been told to write down these things but they forget to do it next week. Yet I can't say anythin about it cause 'it's not my place'.

I shared my complaints to my parents last week who basically said 'if it bothers you that much get a new job'. Gee yeah I'll just get a new job in a pandemic, that will not stress me out, have no contact with customers and the coworkers will actually be nice and admit their faults. Yeah sure that will be SO easy

I feel like due to my previous job, I can find the aggravations and stressors of jobs much more easily now. Like, I've been working there for five months and I'm already complaining about people taking their anger out on me, not owning up to their faults which makes other people's lives harder, and basically saying they will FIRE ME(???) because THEY are making things harder for not only me but other coworkers? Excuse me???



Oh and ALSO lately these last two weeks or so, it just seems the weeks have been getting more and more stressful, esp as it nears Saturday. Last week was stressful, this week even more so. I hope this trend doesn't continue.

Boi am I sure full of positivity


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Neb (Mar 5, 2021)

Ugh I wish the borders were open so I could see the person I care about most... 

That’s an impossible wish of course. I don’t blame other countries for preventing us Americans from traveling. We’ve done such a terrible job with the pandemic. I can’t even go down the street without a mask-less person calling me an idiot. There seems to be this attitude that going outside without a mask is acceptable. Sure the infection rate is lower, but the risk is still there. If the attitude about masks is so bad in my purple city, I don’t even want to imagine what conservative parts of the country are like right now.


----------



## Toska (Mar 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Idk



My good friend and I had plans tomorrow and 30 mins ago she said: 

"I don't think I'll be able to make it tomorrow"

"Bye" (we weren't having a conversation before this, she just said bye)

I'm really worried about her, plus she's been depressed lately. I know I'm going overboard but she isn't answering my texts or anything and I'm flipping out. I need to make sure she's okay.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 6, 2021)

why am i still awful at games I've been playing my whole life

also, my english teacher is just... bugging me too much. she's teaching middle school concepts like we don't know them (i'm not mad if we're just reviewing it quickly, but still). and she repeats the same unimportant statements over. and over. and over. and over. again. it's one thing if you say it twice within the hour, but 5-10 times every day? i'm probably just going insane or something.
plus she put the benchmark scores in the gradebook so that's double bad... i could have an A in that class but nope. i regret not taking honors english because i REALLY want to bash my head into the wall.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 6, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> why am i still awful at games I've been playing my whole life
> 
> also, my english teacher is just... bugging me too much. she's teaching middle school concepts like we don't know them (i'm not mad if we're just reviewing it quickly, but still). and she repeats the same unimportant statements over. and over. and over. and over. again. it's one thing if you say it twice within the hour, but 5-10 times every day? i'm probably just going insane or something.
> plus she put the benchmark scores in the gradebook so that's double bad... i could have an A in that class but nope. i regret not taking honors english because i REALLY want to bash my head into the wall.


What game? I can't play Shovel Knight without swearing profusely.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2021)

They finally shipped my dresses I ordered from the US, but I still think they should put like an int'l disclaimer "it make take a days/week to get int'l things sent out" or stuff..


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2021)

I've no memory of what I did last night but the evidence suggests I had a _very good_ time. 

Is it too late to give up something for lent? If not I'm choosing social drinking. Already cut out drinking alone sometime last year.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2021)

I can't sleep. Quite literally, I've got Gloria Estefan singing the lyrics to "Conga" on repeat in my head. It's three o' clock in the ****ing morning man.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 6, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What game? I can't play Shovel Knight without swearing profusely.


All of the above. I'm really bad at Mario Kart, and it was the first game I touched. I'm even bad at Animal Crossing, and it's a game where you do a whole lotta nothin.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm so dumb, it's been like what 4-5 days an I'm still upset that I missed my one opportunity for a blue feather and now I'm just impatiently waiting for another one lol rip

like idek why this is bothering me though?? I feel like an idiot  

(nothing against whoever bought it at all, I'm just sad cause I really hate hunting for this kinda stuff especially when they're cheap cause supposedly they're pretty common)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2021)

the passive-aggressive tone of some people/communities like.. bruh that's not how you get people to get accepting lol


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 6, 2021)

It hurts seeing that my mom and sister don’t trust my friend. But maybe they’re right after all and I’m just in denial.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 6, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've no memory of what I did last night but the evidence suggests I had a _very good_ time.
> 
> Is it too late to give up something for lent? If not I'm choosing social drinking. Already cut out drinking alone sometime last year.


Would the buddy system prevent what made you choose not to drink alone? Maybe set a limit?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2021)

Well, somehow I cut myself in the shower - and so I have a small cut on my left palm. It's still bleeding just a bit, so I'm wearing a disposable glove on it to keep things clean. I dislike having cuts on my hands and such, since I worry if the blood will stick anywhere. Just a minor inconvenience though.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Well, somehow I cut myself in the shower - and so I have a small cut on my left palm. It's still bleeding just a bit, so I'm wearing a disposable glove on it to keep things clean. I dislike having cuts on my hands and such, since I worry if the blood will stick anywhere. Just a minor inconvenience though.


that sound big ouch  do you have band-aid/bandages etc?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 7, 2021)

omg that report took waaaay longer than I thought it would and its now 12:40am and I start at 6am at work and I really hate myself rn


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 7, 2021)

It's been one month since I traded in my old iPhone for a fair amount of money in return yet I've received nothing in my bank account nor has the company in question bothered to follow up with their promise of getting back to me asap every time I ring or email them.


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 7, 2021)

It’s annoying when you slightly raise your voice and ask questions for vague answers and then the other person just straight up shouts at you and then act happy afterwards like nothing had happened. It’s all so stupid.


----------



## oak (Mar 7, 2021)

Someone bumped one of my old theodorecottontail threads and seeing my old dark egg for a second made me sad. It's okay though, I'm sure someone will sell me a new one soon enough. Maybe my offer isn't good enough though idk hmm.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 7, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I can't sleep. Quite literally, I've got Gloria Estefan singing the lyrics to "Conga" on repeat in my head. It's three o' clock in the ****ing morning man.


I hope you can get more sleep soon <3
I couldn't sleep at all last night and its been like this for me for a while. I think the hundreds of bowls of cereal that I have eaten recently are finally kicking in.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2021)

must have chewed on some real bad candy cause my teeth hurt. meh.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> that sound big ouch  do you have band-aid/bandages etc?


 Yeah luckily it stopped bleeding - I ran outta bandages so should buy more


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 7, 2021)

My stomach kind of hurts and I’m feeling very sleepy. It’s so tempting to just be lazy today and nap, but I have things that I know I should be doing. Being an adult is hard 

Edit: also my bun has learned that he can use his paw to flip his food bowl on its side to eat his pellets rather than leaning in to eat them the regular way and he ends up flinging pellets everywhere and makes a huge mess.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2021)

Ya know, I think I'm gonna lay back on my coffee intake... for the longest time, I've been getting these awful headaches. Maybe I can switch to tea. Ugh.


----------



## oak (Mar 7, 2021)

Sad dog story so I put a spoiler just to be sure.



Spoiler



I already posted here today but stuff when down in my neighbourhood. The drug house up the street that I keep calling animal services on caught fire. That house cycles through dogs faster then seasons. They have had so many dogs for breeding and selling in the past year and all of them are uncared for and sick, which is why I kept trying to get animal services involved but they have limit legal rights. Just this week the people up the street were walking a new dog with a badly hurt leg and he couldn't walk and the lady was meanly pulling him along and the dog kept falling over & she didn't care. Ugh it hurt my heart.

Back to the fire though, half the house burnt down and luckily no one was hurt. All the people and animals got out safetly but now there's tons of cops there cause I'm sure the house is full of illegal stuff. I'm sure the fire was drug related. Does this mean all the animals will finally be taken away and this is the end to their little home puppy mill? I sure hope so cause the dogs they've cycled through this year deserve better. The house is unlivable now but they will probs just go to a new rental property and repeat their evil ways.

Also side note this is the 3rd house to catch on fire in my neighbourhood within 1 year. What type of shenanigans is everyone up to.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2021)

Gee whiz, it sure is great being someone of great character and with a degree, yet not having a job, running out of money, with the potential to become homeless... said no one ever.

Seriously.  I’m one of the last people I know who literally still can’t get a job.  No one will hire me.  This is ridiculous and I don’t even know what I want out of life anymore.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Mar 7, 2021)

okay so from the discord ive ranted about on here, the guy who is jealous of minorities is back and;
- made it his fake woke characters birthday so that two people from the discord will shower him in love
and
- whats worse is yesterday he was making regi designs (from pokemon) my girlfriend comes up with one and she draws it and is proud of it and posts it. later on the guy shows a sheet of designs and he says he prefers the "cube" design. said cube design is ripped off straight from my girlfriends design. i confront him on this and he ADMITS that he straight lifted her design and i told him how horrible that was and he was like "okay i wont use it" but also nobody in the discord cared. they continued supporting his stuff right after without saying anything


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2021)

Sigh. I hate how tiring life can be.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 7, 2021)

Stolas cosplay 6:30


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 7, 2021)

my choir audition is due this friday and i still sound like a dumpster fire and very unprepared even though i've been practicing for months and i haven't improved at all

help


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2021)

Woke-up at 2am and couldn't get back to sleep, finally started to doze sometime after 8am, alarm went off 9:30am. I am so falling asleep through my 10am-12pm meeting.

Also, I got anonymous hate overnight for my stance on men using cosmetics and wearing women's clothing. Why do people care so strongly about how other people look?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm so impatient zgzhahbxgsuwhxgwywuwuzystwgw


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 8, 2021)

-


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 8, 2021)

I've been trying to avoid sleep. I think it may be an anxiety thing, but I am not sure. It use to only be a problem when I had a job or work shift that was scheduled in the early morning but I haven't been working for a few months because of the pandemic. It has just really been bothering me on why because I don't know why.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm just one step away right now of deleting my twitter account and stay away from bluebird's madhouse as far as I can. I just can't deal with the stupidity of those people over there anymore. Every single time when I log in, I see the dumbest drama trending, people (now even fictional characters, smh) getting "canceled" over the tiniest things and in general, the overall atmosphere is just... disgusting. Like, not even enjoyable at all, to a point where you can feel how your remaining brain cells slowly dying because they can't handle this kind of trash any longer.

The only reason why I still stick to this hell website is because it's for me like the best source to find out what's going on in the world and also getting to know about Nintendo updates (in particular AC). Then again, I also managed to stay away from tumblr for years now after I started to hate it more and more, perhaps I can manage to do the same with twitter somehow?


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 8, 2021)

I hate interacting with people irl and I know I'm gonna be lonely eventually but I'm just super awkward and shy and quiet ;-;
Also my face seems like it changed overnight and I feel like I don't look nice


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2021)

Proceeding to try and make contact with someone in a *FIFTH *way after they've already ignored your mobile phone calls, texts, and emails to two different addresses (work and personal) is completely unacceptable. They are lucky I wasn't the one to answer the landline.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 8, 2021)

My mom is being... particularly unbearable lately. I love her, but she’s just being so nasty and controlling lately.

I have a lot of anxiety about this because tax season is coming up and she’s going to insist on helping me file. I DONT want her to see my bank statements or know how much money I spend on certain things, because then I’m going to have to hear about it and blaaaaaaarrrrghhhh


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 8, 2021)

i have hatched over 200 scorbunny using the shiny charm and masuda method, not to mention the ones i lost count of before i had the shiny charm, and i still DON'T HAVE A SHINY ONE!!!! >:c

edit:
i got ooooone!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2021)

My family is sooooooooooo ANNOYING!!  I love them, but I also need some time away from them.  Can they just STFU and go away for a bit?


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 8, 2021)

I wish I could feel more in control of my life rn


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2021)

My day was finally getting better, and then it went down the toilet.  Love it when that happens.  : ‘ )


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 8, 2021)

my math teacher is setting us up for failure which is fantastic because i'd really like to pass with a b this semester but that's never going to happen


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2021)

i don’t understand why my mom takes me out to do stuff but afterwards when we’re alone she rants to me the whole time about how i’m such a horrible child and she hopes my future kids don’t come out like me. :”)

	Post automatically merged: Mar 8, 2021

also i got a haircut and it looked nice when i was there but now i’m home and i really don’t like it :/ i feel horrible too bc my mom made a big deal about how much money was spent .. like if u didn’t wanna spend money why did you take me in the first place


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 8, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> touching back on my Nookazon incident yesterday, this user came online 10 minutes ago and gave me a one star review
> 
> not only does this break Nookazon TOS but this person says “gave me a bad review Bc I was busy so he is mean” and no, it’s not because you were busy, it’s because I got no response as to your availability over a fourteen hour time period. You can’t expect me to hold a villager for 14 hours.
> 
> ...


I’m frustrated that Nookazon mods haven’t gotten back to me. I get that they are volunteers but I can’t trade until the remove the bad review... At this point, I don’t really want to use Nookazon anymore but just want to clear my name.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Gee whiz, it sure is great being someone of great character and with a degree, yet not having a job, running out of money, with the potential to become homeless... said no one ever.
> 
> Seriously.  I’m one of the last people I know who literally still can’t get a job.  No one will hire me.  This is ridiculous and I don’t even know what I want out of life anymore.


You're definitely not the only graduate out there without a job - I'm one of them too. I have a job that is somewhat related to my degree, but isn't where I want to be in the long term. I also know of other grads like me who haven't got a job, even one who graduated 1.5 years ago. Idk what I want either, all I want is a job in my industry lol. You're not alone 
--
Bro I've really messed up with this guy...he's expecting more out of me than what I can give. I feel like it's just gonna be very messy...

Also I need to know if I'm going up north on Thursday or not?? Like what's happening?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 8, 2021)

My mental health has been really awful lately. I can’t do anything right and I’m feeling really insecure about myself. I feel like all of my relationships with others are going down the toilet I’d try and fix it but all I get is everything’s fine so I don’t know if I’m just imagining it.
Edit: also waiting for somebody to leave so I can just go cry.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 8, 2021)

i'm like super scared about the vaccine atm, my family has had some trouble with it recently and i legit can't stop worrying


Spoiler



basically my dad's brother and sister have a few health problems and they both had their vaccines the other day, which i was relieved to hear but then they had terrible reactions to it, like they both got super ill after and it was pretty bad, my uncle was struggling to breathe at one point
they're both fine now, which is amazing news but my dad's getting his vaccine soon but he has similar health problems and i'm so scared for him, i'm really hoping he will be ok but i still can't help but worry something will happen to him


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2021)

Oh God, the cramps are kickin' in.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> You're definitely not the only graduate out there without a job - I'm one of them too. I have a job that is somewhat related to my degree, but isn't where I want to be in the long term. I also know of other grads like me who haven't got a job, even one who graduated 1.5 years ago. Idk what I want either, all I want is a job in my industry lol. You're not alone



Hey, thank you for this.  I needed to hear these words.  I feel like I’ve been hiding my emotions and everything else under a mask lately and not taking full advantage of all the resources at my disposal.  I’m not going to be hiding anymore though.  I will find something good for me for sure.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2021)

Playing catch up is hard.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2021)

meeting later just hope it's not about that internship thing cause cba rn lol

also i know **** are delayed cause covid-19 but stop taking my packages for a spin on the forklift


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2021)

Spoiler: just my stupid mindless rant again



idk why but trying to find this blue feather has been one of my worse collectible hunting experiences on here. it's just bothering me so bad (prob because I came this  close to buying one and someone else got it before I could). I literally cannot stop thinking abt it, pretty positive it's my OCD taking over. I feel dumb for getting so upset over it (especially when I have literally all these other beauties).

idk what to do 
(I was thinking potentially take a break but then I might miss it when someone does finally sell one and then I'll feel even worse)


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i'm like super scared about the vaccine atm, my family has had some trouble with it recently and i legit can't stop worrying
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is a completely normal response to a vaccine. Vaccines involve injecting a person with an inactive form of a pathogen, in this case COVID-19 viral particles, so that the host immune system can learn how to quickly respond to it if it ever encounters the live active form. Think of it as controlled exposure to a disease: it is a very low concentration of the virus that is incapable of replicating itself. This means that it is not strong enough to be lethal, it cannot get worse, and it cannot spread to another person. If a person experiences side effects of a vaccine it typically isn't anything to worry about - it means it's doing it's job.

Loosely related: I'm trying to write up an extremely dull report on public health strategies but I have to keep stopping because someone keeps misbehaving. Wish there was someone else here to look after her.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2021)

i really need to buy new slippers to have inside, my current ones smells vinegar from all the feet sweating lol....plus they are dirty af


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 9, 2021)

The screen on my laptop has broken and because it's out of warranty I've had to buy a new one which is cheaper than paying to get it fixed via a third party. Also I've just spend half an hour on the phone wrangling a new Sky TV contract along with a new Sky Q box because my old one is dying. Oh and I still have no answers as to why I haven't received any money back for trading my old phone in... one month ago.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 9, 2021)

I realized recently that I haven't been taking care of myself like I should and I need to start focusing on myself more. I haven’t been playing music and I haven’t felt like drawing and that makes me sad. I really don’t feel like I can count on others because eventually they all leave me.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 9, 2021)

BRUH why is it $60 to park at the airport for 1 day?! That is a bruh moment


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 9, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> BRUH why is it $60 to park at the airport for 1 day?! That is a bruh moment


The closest international airport used to make travelers pay for luggage trolleys. I have never been to another airport that made people pay for using them. Thankfully, they're now free to use for folks.


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2021)

It's 11pm. I just finished working for the day and I need to be up at 5am to start again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2021)

I've been working hard; I've been trying to get myself back up again with my studies. But right now, I'm a complete mess. I told my Greek and Roman Sexualities professor that I don't feel intelligent at all, that I'm not mentally up to par with the rest of my peers. I told him that sometimes I just want to die. I hate it. I've always had this inferiority complex where I'm just absolutely _dumb._ It can get triggered if I feel like I've let someone down, or not participating as well in classes, or not being able to come up with things to say. Sometimes I'm just very up; other times I'll just feel like I've the IQ of a pile of rubble. That's how I feel right now. My professor says that he thinks I'm in line with my peers, and reassured me that what I'm feeling isn't the case. I appreciate that professor dearly, and I've actually cried last night about him because of how sincere he is and how I don't want to lose that - which has happened before, where I've felt an emotional connection with a male figure in which I get so attached to - but, is there a chance that he could just be saying that for my sake? Just so I feel better about myself? I don't know if people view me as "smart", but I know that I certainly don't.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 9, 2021)

Having to fix other peoples mistakes  

I'm sick of it


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 9, 2021)

I’m trying to slowly cut off contact with one of my friends. They’re nice, it’s just that we’re not on the same page. It just hurts and they seem unbothered with the whole ordeal. I hate to be blunt with them but it’s for the best.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 9, 2021)

I've have a headache for the past few hours. .___.


----------



## Holla (Mar 9, 2021)

I’m stuck in a constant state of waking up tired, working all day while tired, coming home tired, going to bed and not feeling tired at all, unable to sleep until late...

Rinse and repeat ugh.


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2021)

im failing a class and i have 3 days till the quarter ends and grades are final  im scared bc i dont see any possible way of me getting the grade up


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 10, 2021)

I wont know if just screwed up financial, until it's too late to do something about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> -


You're definitely smart, but you have to work on not taking stuff people say to heart as you do and try and not let it affect you this hard either. I hope you've been working with your therapist as well.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 10, 2021)

Can I opt out of being an adult right now?  I hate having to email my old employer it makes me so uncomfy but there was a mix up with my tax papers. Luckily it’s resolved but oof. Emailing her just fills me nerves


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2021)

just *facepalm* at some offsite stuff lol


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 10, 2021)

Forgot my crisps


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2021)

I pulled 8 pipes for absolutely no reason and got all commons for that stupid Mario Tour pipe in Mario Kart Tour.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 10, 2021)

Just went to 2 different stores looking for crickets to feed my girlfriend's male African Pixie frog. Nothing.

Now gotta drive like 30 minutes tomorrow morning to feed the beast


----------



## Soigne (Mar 10, 2021)

55-60 hour work weeks are killing me. i have to get out of food service. **** this place. either need to go to a local cafe part time or find a job in retail or something.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 10, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> You're definitely smart, but you have to work on not taking stuff people say to heart as you do and try and not let it affect you this hard either. I hope you've been working with your therapist as well.



Thank you.


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2021)

i’m losing like all my friends and they don’t even seem to care :”)


----------



## Toska (Mar 10, 2021)

All of my friends just see me as a ball of anxiety. I thought I had more character than that...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 10, 2021)

I've been trying to record an audition and so far something goes wrong in each one of my tapes. I want to submit it today but I don't think that's going to happen anymore.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 11, 2021)

Spoiler: drowning



I'm so tired of comparing myself to others, I'm so tired of doing the best I can at something I love only to be graded "subpar" compared to everyone else, I'm so sick and tired of being stupid and dumb all the time, I'm just tired and I feel like nothing good comes my way no matter how much effort I put in. What's worse is that I get zero comments on how to improve so I dont know what part of me is wrong, I just end up feeling **** and feeling like anything I do is wrong and I can't amount to anything successful. **** I hate myself so much I'm so tired I need a ****ing break.


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2021)

Spoiler: kinda long;;



i deleted social media around a month ago and it's really helped me with my mental health (it was really bad before i deleted it) but now im getting bad again because like none of my friends even bother to reach out to me?? i have to always reach out to them .... and one of my friends only texts me when she needs answers for physics work and then she forgets i exist until the next assignment is due :/ 
only about 2 or 3 of my friends reached out to me when i first deleted my socials asking if i was okay but then i answered and they took forever to respond to me??? like why ask if you dont even care that much :"( someone i even thought was a super close friend hasnt talked to me since i deleted and she said she misses me then i replied "i miss you too!!!" but didnt even say anything after that??? 
i feel like quarantine has made me lose a bunch of people who i thought were my friends but now theyre just people i occasionally talk to. idk what im gonna do if we do end up going back to school for my senior year, like who am i gonna talk to LMAO
i feel like the few online friends i have care more about me than people who actually know me irl and it makes me so upset. the only people who really care about me are my boyfriend and my best friend, even though we've only been recently talking more & more each day ik she genuinely cares abt me and my wellbeing <33 and im extremely grateful for my bf because hes always there for me even tho im super difficult lol and i cry a lot to him about how much i miss him but now i have something new to cry to him about now <//3
either i really need new friends or i just stick with the two real friends i have right now :"(


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> - snip -



Hey, friend.  I just wanted to say that I’m sorry you’re feeling this way and I can relate a lot.  I‘ve compared myself a lot with others growing up and I still do sometimes.  I’ve also done the best I can in things before only to be snubbed and graded as subpar.  I also feel like good things don’t come my way no matter how much effort I put in.  And I also haven’t received comments before on how to improve a lot.  I can really relate to everything you just said.  I don’t know what advice I can give right now other than to say that even if you’re not the best in something, you should still try.  I think something that has helped me a lot when I start comparing myself to others is to stop doing that for a bit and instead change the focus to improving myself on my own.  I think doing martial arts for so long has really helped me with that and taught me that not everything has to be a competition.  You can improve at things and become better at them and not necessarily have to be the best.  I really hope you feel better soon.  Sometimes I feel like I’m drowning a lot too, but still, I never give up.




syub said:


> - snip -



Hey there.  I’m sorry that your friends aren’t being good friends to you.  The pandemic has made things a lot more difficult, and sometimes it’s hard to keep a good connection with people.  I also feel like some of my online friends understand me better and are better friends.  I have felt like, in the past, that certain irl friends didn’t really care about me.  I have a lot of people I talk to every day, and I don’t ever have enough time to talk to everyone and make sure that we’re all on good terms.  But I do take the time to talk to the people that truly matter to me, because the people who mind don’t matter, and the people who don’t mind do matter.  I hope you feel better soon and that you can have a good time with a friend soon.  I know for sure that I’ve been craving human connection with people other than my family for a long time during this pandemic now.


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> snip


thank you so much! this really means a lot :[ 
ive been craving human connection besides my family as well. hopefully we both can get that soon !! c:


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 11, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> - snip -


Hey there, thanks so much for making me feel heard and visible.  I’ve always been too afraid to rant to people because I feel like a bother, but sometimes I think I feel alone without being heard. This means a lot, thank you.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 11, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> If I get offered this job, it'll be a huge step for me moving out of home, out of town and living on my own. It's gonna be expensive lol, but I do have the money.


I think I've pretty much been offered this job...and idk why but I was SO passionate about it at the start but now I'm...reluctant? I'm trying to hype myself up so bad but I can't get into it :/


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I think I've pretty much been offered this job...and idk why but I was SO passionate about it at the start but now I'm...reluctant? I'm trying to hype myself up so bad but I can't get into it :/


Feels, I might get an internship (if the dudes let me and my contact person hear from them) and it sounded really interesting but idk if I can WFH three-five days a week I can hardly concentrate on virtual pet sites lol so I'm like.. good practice but place seems sus.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2021)

I ****ing hate my dad


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 11, 2021)

syub said:


> Spoiler: kinda long;;
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: i can relate



same w me, lately i’ve noticed a lot of my “friends” weren’t really friends. they don’t bother to reach out to me or anything, it’s getting a little upsetting. this pandemic has kinda shown me whos a good friend and who isn’t. im also hearing a lot from people, “omg did u know that ___ said you were ___?”. like uh, i don’t give a **** what lyla says? and no one asked for her opinion on me either  grow up. we’re not in 3rd grade anymore.

also noticing that my online friends are better than most of my irl “friends”. they actually care about me and always try to help when i’m upset. honestly super grateful for them & tbt.


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Spoiler: i can relate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it honestly really sucks :[[ i hate it. its ok we can get thru it together :")


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 11, 2021)

I turned in one of my college papers late and I’m afraid it will tank my grade. I feel like such an idiot right now.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 11, 2021)

I hate doing taxes. I’m always worried I’ll do something wrong and get in trouble  just makes me feel really nervous I don’t like it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2021)

even after 3 months sticking to a 1200 calorie diet is so difficult   

also p positiv i jinxed myself cause just a few weeks ago I was like "nice my psoriasis hasn't flared up in quite a while, hopefully it's gone for good" and BAM it's back on my hands and I just... hate it so much


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2021)

feeling too tired, hope tomorrow will be better


----------



## Darby (Mar 11, 2021)

Yeah so I’m mad at the world because... get this, Stitches pinged and of course I answer in case he’s thinking about escaping, er I mean moving out and it wasn’t that, I don’t even remember what it was now but we were behind a tree and there was a ladybug nearby so when I got my net out and pressed whatever button it is that puts you in stealth mode - I shook the damn tree AND A BELL FELL OUT BUT THERE WAS NO PLACE FOR IT TO GO SO IT DISAPPEARED. I feel like such a virtual loser.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 11, 2021)

I still haven’t heard back from Nookazon about removing the false review on my account. Today I made an account that has the same username as my previous one but with a “2” on the end, which is probably breaking some sort of rule on there, and was able to successfully trade for some street lamps. See, the thing I like about Nookazon is I can offer 500,000 bells on something that would normally cost 4 tbt here while the conversion rate for IGB > TBT is like 1M:1. Guess I’m kinda a cheapskate lol, but I prefer trading on here 100,000x better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2021)

internet is at like an all time low functionality today and it's really irritating cause I need to watch a play for my theater class and I can't 

also lowkey stressing nonstop about schoolwork that isn't due for weeks (got like 3 recitals where I play piano, a big history paper aka reading like 4 books, on top of countless other bs I have to do for school) and I just hate it all so much with a passion. idk if school is supposed to be cool or fun but it isn't and I'm getting really tired of it.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 11, 2021)

It looks like my youngest cat might be coming into season, she has been acting out of character today (meowing a lot more then usual and it's more high pitched, plus she's doing a lot of rolling around and rubbing on the carpet), she'd been at the right age to be neutered during the New Year but she'd been the runt of her litter (though she has a clean bill of health) and is quite small for her age so we'd waited for her to be a bit bigger to have her done.

Going to speak to the vets about it but don't think she can be done now till she's out of the heat season, fortunately she's a mainly indoors cat and never leaves our garden when out and our male cats and the neighbours cats are all neutered so she should be safe but I don't want her to be uncomfortable


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 11, 2021)

Spoiler: tw? animal surgery/illness



My poor cat had to have surgery again for another lump, and it turns out there were even more smaller ones that they removed, and they had to take part of her abdominal tissue with the large one because it had become attached. I'm just really worried that it's going to come back _again_, I really don't know what I'll do if it does


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 11, 2021)

something scary happened. its probably going to bother me for a while


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 11, 2021)

I cannot stress this enough but I *loathe *my physics class. Words cannot describe how much this class enrages me. I hate that it takes so long to complete the homework in this class that sometimes I have little to no time to complete my assignments from my other classes.


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Spoiler: tw? animal surgery/illness
> 
> 
> 
> My poor cat had to have surgery again for another lump, and it turns out there were even more smaller ones that they removed, and they had to take part of her abdominal tissue with the large one because it had become attached. I'm just really worried that it's going to come back _again_, I really don't know what I'll do if it does



oh no! i’m really sorry to hear this - i know we don’t know each other but i’ll keep you and your kitty in my thoughts. <3



Moo_Nieu said:


> something scary happened. its probably going to bother me for a while



i hope you’re alright! i know we don’t really know each other but my inbox is always open if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 11, 2021)

been in a very dark place lately


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2021)

Spoiler



my mental health has been so so horrible and it hurts even more not really having anyone to talk to besides the same two people because i just feel annoying telling them about my problems and its just .... idk what to do anymore i honestly have been having * thoughts lately bc i have just idk i feel like no one really cares abt me anymore :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm not sure if I can with ranting poetic about my least favorite Food Network personality here. Ina Garten if you care.


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2021)

I thought I'd structured my week so that I had today off. Apparently I had a meeting 11:00-11:30am that I have zero memory of being planned. Didn't even have my computer on so didn't see the notification until I got an email just now (almost 1pm). 

*EDIT*: okay I'm not in trouble, phew. Rescheduled for Monday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2021)

absolutely horrible day today


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 12, 2021)

Having a bit of an off day. Super low energy and low mood to match. Just tired I guess? Bad dreams & family ****. Just want to curl into a ball and skip today.


----------



## oak (Mar 12, 2021)

I woke up with my one eye pure red and sore. I put some regular eye drops in and it's still all crusty and terrible. Is this what pink eye is? Dang this is not what I needed today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 12, 2021)

-


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2021)

everytime i check social media i get a sinking feeling in my stomach hAh
i accidentally reactivated my accs now i have to wait a week until i can again :"(



-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Me being a big complainer
> 
> 
> 
> On a much less serious note but still bumming me out (likely just because of my overall mood) I want a cute sheep or mums plush so badly but man  I feel like I’ll never save enough TBT. I’m not good enough at art (and I don’t have the confidence anyways lol) to start an art shop and it feels like I’m always too slow when it comes to selling in game items for TBT. Idk how I’m supposed to compare to people who’ve got literally every in game item cataloged and can just order whatever somebody is looking for.





Spoiler: me also being a big complainer :]



i completely understand how you feel :")) i want a sheep plush and all the super cute collectibles but i feel like i can never save up as much tbt as other people like idk how ppl have 10k+ just to spare :000 im not really good at art either (my art shop is just not working out lol) and im also slow when it comes to selling in game items for tbt :"( i just wanna save up alot of tbt and it seems the only way i can is just make lengthy posts everytime i post


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 12, 2021)

Right now my life is just so terrible. I'm stuck living with my parents, I haven't gotten a driver's license I'm still 25 years old, and I haven't been able to find a job. This was before the pandemic hit and even afterwards it just got worse and worse. I am so stuck right now that I don't know what else to do anymore. I have to figure out what makes me feel good. I always relied on what people told me that they "think" works for me but I come to realization that it won't work. I have to decide how to live my life in a way that benefits me which is easier said than done.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 12, 2021)

Today just doesn't seem like my day today. Playing video games has brought more frustration to me than enjoyment today. I was hoping to let off some steam, but it just made it worse... I feel so awful just ragequitting and I apologize to anyone for causing inconvenience.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

my brother was playing tomodachi life or miitopia, idk i forgot, one of the mii games
anyway, my mum got annoyed and said it was "too girly" but like, it's a game???
she once told me and my siblings that if any of us were lgbtq+ then she'd support us
so she's fine with that but not fine with my brother playing a game, which isn't even girly

ik this hasn't got much to do with me and it's not a big deal but it's still weird and kinda bothers me


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 12, 2021)

Have to do homework over my week long "break". My brain has been internet explorer all day so it should be fun taking 2 hours to write an essay instead of 20 minutes like usual.
It doesn't bug me too much, since I can just get it done in one night, but it's still frustrating that I have to spend my Friday night working.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Today just doesn't seem like my day today. Playing video games has brought more frustration to me than enjoyment today. I was hoping to let off some steam, but it just made it worse... I feel so awful just ragequitting and I apologize to anyone for causing inconvenience.



Hey, friend.  I’m sorry that the racing games and lag in Smash have been frustrating you.  I know how that feels.  If you ever want to 1v1 me in friendlies and see if it’s any better, I’d be happy to oblige.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 12, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Hey, friend.  I’m sorry that the racing games and lag in Smash have been frustrating you.  I know how that feels.  If you ever want to 1v1 me in friendlies and see if it’s any better, I’d be happy to oblige.


I appreciate the offer, but maybe not now. I feel like I need someone to talk to, though...

(Mods, please feel free to remove this post and the others relating to it)


----------



## duckykate (Mar 12, 2021)

my school doesn't have spring break this year because they want to deter kids from traveling and spreading the [backstreet boys reunion tour] and idk i just feel like im being punished for other peoples stupidity right now. i need a goddam BREAK


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 12, 2021)

This doesn't bother me as much mostly because I'm kinda happy that I'm not big but

I feel like every time I post my art on Instagram, the art I spend the least time on gets the most likes while drawings and paintings I spend a month on will get 2 likes. I understand I have a really small following of like 22 followers and I'm glad I'm not a big artist to the point where I feel pressured to post every week, but it kinda hurts, especially when almost all of your followers on there are your friends who have seen you share it on your story.



duckykate said:


> my school doesn't have spring break this year because they want to deter kids from traveling and spreading the [backstreet boys reunion tour] and idk i just feel like im being punished for other peoples stupidity right now. i need a goddam BREAK


Yeah, my college has removed spring break too and it's been awful on my mental health .-. From what I'm hearing, it's really not working at all and people still meet up and stuff. Heck, even some people have said they still hear loud music and parties on campus regardless.


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2021)

omg im so tired of all my friends not giving a * that theres a pandemic right now bc they're always going out everywhere;;
idk if im just jealous that im still stuck at home, havent seen any of my friends since last year, but it is just so bothersome. especially one of my friends,, she goes out w a new group of friends everyday, has sleepovers with a friend another day like ??? does her mom just not care ???


----------



## vixened (Mar 13, 2021)

still salty that my clip studio paint license ran out, I wish it lasted forever like the one time purchase thing. I guess, it's so you'll buy it when it runs out but still


----------



## Bcat (Mar 13, 2021)

I love my mom, but she’s just... twice as much of a tyrant as usual and I don’t know why


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 13, 2021)

[removed]


----------



## Merielle (Mar 13, 2021)

I've been really bad about forgetting to eat/not eating enough the past few days, and now my hunger signals are all messed up.  Right now I can't tell if I'm finally full or if I'm still hungry, ugh.  It's not helping that I've always been the type to feel nauseous when I'm really hungry.


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 13, 2021)

I feel that I’m too vulnerable and people use that to their own advantage to get something out of me. I don’t know, entertainment or laughs, or perhaps to make themselves feel good? People will honestly just use you for their own benefit and discard you when they feel bored and it’s so draining.


----------



## jiny (Mar 14, 2021)

i wish i was good at artttt ;-;


----------



## oak (Mar 14, 2021)

I was truly not meant to be a longshoreman and yet here I am after 8 years, still here. I wish I had a dream or a passion or something to go follow. Mehhhhhhhh


----------



## Neb (Mar 14, 2021)

My stomach has been killing me all evening. It just won’t stop aching. I wonder if it’s the Chinese takeout I had earlier or just nerves.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 14, 2021)

Ack. Soooo many things to do.


----------



## jiny (Mar 14, 2021)

today is seriously not a good day mental health wise :/ 
i wish i could stop feeling like this


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 14, 2021)

i've been getting migraines in the same area around this time for the past three days. tonight's is acheeey.


----------



## deana (Mar 14, 2021)

Just feeling kinda lost y'know


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2021)

I slept in an armchair last night and my neck is so sore. It's times like this that I become hyperaware of my age. Ten years ago I would do this every weekend without any aches or pains.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2021)

Packages getting stuck everywhere you'd think they send live humans/animals rather than dresses or old JE stuff...

Also wish I could have gone to the bookstore yesterday but my friend literally gave me a huge ebi fry plushie that they sell there so i couldn't really have walked inside with one of those randomly in a bag lol


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 14, 2021)

i have a headache


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 14, 2021)

My life's a goddamn mess. I've a super messy room; I need to mop; I need to declutter; I have three interim reports that I need to resolve; I'm way behind on all of my classes... AND I'M TIRED. But I'm not giving up until I ****ing get this done



moonbyu said:


> i have a headache



Same here, sister.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 14, 2021)

i'm literally being bothered by everyone in my family and my sister's boyfriend, i don't even consider him family because i really don't like him


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 14, 2021)

Chocolate scalpers might be a thing. No one has those neapolitan lindor balls.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm really hungry and I want to go eat but I have to go put my clothes in the washer here in about 13 min and that's not enough time for me to go to the dining hall and come back :|

also seeing lots of parallels between the plays I have to read for theater and my own life/political views, but most importantly my relationship w my dad. it sucks so much to be reminded of how truly terrible my life was when i had to deal w him all the time.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2021)

there's been so much to take in and think about recently and brain has just gone into freeze mode where it just prefers not to feel any emotion at all hhhhhh


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2021)

also I think I finally understand why my mum gets so annoyed over my dad for no reason...because I feel the exact same rn, he just grinds me up the wrong way and he's so sensitive to every little thing I say or the tone I say it in


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2021)

im really not fond of this theater class that i have to take lol

I especially hate when the prof makes us do VIDEO RESPONSES to questions that have to do with a play's hidden meaning. idk what the deal is but I often have trouble reading a play and deciphering its hidden meanings because as a person with ADD/aspergers I only have the energy to read things at a surface level so unless I read abt the play beforehand I ultimately have no clue what's really going on.


I feel kinda stupid lol

EDIT: HOLD ON THIS IS LITERALLY IT RIGHT HERE


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2021)

my (future) employer was like "you're really shy and didn't ask much" ahdbhsajhnf
bruh I didn't ask much because I didn't want to come across as dumb or needy 
let the self doubt, self loathing and overthinking commence


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> EDIT: HOLD ON THIS IS LITERALLY IT RIGHT HERE
> View attachment 361438



What if I’m literally a mixture of both of these?  LMAO


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 14, 2021)

I wish I could say it out loud. Honestly, interpersonal relationships can suck. I feel like nothing around this one person and an afterthought.


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 14, 2021)

I don’t have a career, nor do I know what to get into or how to do or what to do I mean all these years of basic schooling and America couldn’t teach us how to figure this shi- out?? Thanks


----------



## vixened (Mar 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> EDIT: HOLD ON THIS IS LITERALLY IT RIGHT HERE
> View attachment 361438


big ass mood


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2021)

i’ve been exhausted and low energy for _days_ but i have **** to do. :/


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2021)

All the idiots on Steam who label video games what they aren't. Smh..


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 15, 2021)

people say checking things in your to-do list gives a serotonin boost but honestly the only thing I get from seeing my to-do list is anxiety. when I check something out of my list im just reminded of everything else I havent done (even if i know i can do them by the day) and i just. panic

it's even worse when I'm like really tired and I haven't taken a serious break in some time and I still have stuff on my to-do list. ugh


----------



## Holla (Mar 15, 2021)

I had a great day yesterday but there’s still one thing about it that’s bothering me. On my way home at 10pm on the major highway (or freeway/motorway whatever you call them in your country). I was behind a large Transport/Tractor Trailer who was drifting between the two lanes. Sometimes they would be in the middle of both the lanes, sometimes in the passing lane for no real reason and sometimes in the truck lane where they belong. It was a pretty windy night so I can’t fully blame the driver but still scary nontheless. A couple cars dared to pass them but I just slowed down and stayed behind him. Getting home 10mins quicker was not worth the risk in my opinion.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 15, 2021



syub said:


> Spoiler: kinda long;;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can actually relate to you quite a bit. Open the spoiler for more.


Spoiler



Back in high school especially I felt like I had a bunch of “friends” who just didn’t really care all that much about me. I’d often get left out of things without even knowing about it. Such as no one turning up to our usually lunch meetup place. Not only was I excluded from what they were doing together no one even bothered to let me know that no one would be around that day. It was very upsetting.

Unfortunately people and “friends” can be cruel. You deserve better than those who just want to use you for school work help. Also as my high school days are now a fair bit behind me I can confidently say that most people you knew in school will effectively just disappear from your life. I personally don’t talk to anyone from high school anymore but that’s ok cause I have a couple close friends now who do care and that’s what matters.

It sounds like you do have one great best friend as well as a boyfriend and honestly that’s probably enough. Friendship is more about quality than quantity in my opinion. Just one or two really close friends is 1000x better than 10+ “friends” who don’t really care about you.

If I were to offer you some advice I’d focus on the great people you do have in your life and not worry so much about the rest. It’s fine to work on some school work together with them but I’d personally consider them more as acquaintances than friends. Focus your time and energy on your best friend and boyfriend and I’m sure you’ll feel a lot better about yourself. Also while not the same as real life friends online friends can still be great people too even if you never get to see them personally in the flesh.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm drowning in all the things I need to do. There's so much. SOMEONE GIVE ME SOME PEP TALK


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm drowning in all the things I need to do. There's so much. SOMEONE GIVE ME SOME PEP TALK


bro u are literally the greatest and you can do all the things!! show that homework who's boss!!
(sorry I tried lol)


anyways I really need to call a psychiatrist's office today to see if I can find a good anti-depressant, at first I was really skeptical of taking medicine cause it's often frowned upon and people see taking meds for mental health as a "crutch". well truth be told the medicine practically is a crutch. not in a bad way, though. I've recently begun to see my depression, etc. as a "broken leg" and telling someone to walk on a broken leg without a crutch or a wheelchair is extremely debilitating and even dangerous. the leg has no chance to heal if you don't stay off of it and take care of it. I've let my depression go for too long without a crutch and it hurts a lot. I really need help.

besides, calling a SSRI/anti-depressant a bad drug is ridiculous. that's like me telling someone that the fact that their brain produces serotonin/dopamine means they're getting bad drugs as well. it just happens that mine doesn't produce serotonin and dopamine. reminds me of a funny quote I read recently, "if your brain doesn't produce serotonin, store bought is fine."


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> - snip -



Reminds me that I’ve been on an anti-depressant for years since I was young, and I literally couldn’t function without it when I was younger.  Nowadays though it doesn’t affect me as much.  I’ve been wanting to talk to my psychiatrist about it and start weening off of it.  The only problem is it helps me sleep, and I get terrible sleep without it.  I would have to figure that out before getting off of it first.  But yeah, it’s definitely not a bad drug and if you think you need it, you should definitely try getting prescribed on one.  Best of luck with this.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bro u are literally the greatest and you can do all the things!! show that homework who's boss!!
> (sorry I tried lol)
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks my man. Also, yeah if you're struggling - definitely call up a psychiatrist. I do a little of both - meds and therapy. I will say that although I still struggle now, I can tell you that things have changed for me when I started taking meds and seeing a therapist. And I can't credit that to just the therapy alone - even my therapist would agree that medicine has their benefits. It's like this: if a person is struggling to get out of bed, has constant negative and harmful thoughts about themselves, and their mentality is making them dysfunctional in day-to-day life - what's the harm of prescribing them medicine? If anything, it would surely help their mentality a bit - at least to the point where they are able to have more control over it. With meds, that person may be able to feel up to doing things like regaining control over their life, etc. Ugh. 'Bad drugs.' That's what my family would say.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 15, 2021)

I am worried about April Fools Day coming up in the next few weeks. I have a dark story about it. When I was young I remember my family would prank me telling me how I was going to get a great surprise that was going to be happy. Then when I found out what it was it turned out to be nothing but just fake money. They shouted "April Fools! Haha you feel for it" at the time I remember just feeling really annoyed and upset. Of course they say "Its just a joke lighten up". I did get over it but then I became skeptical whenever someone tries to Surprise me. 

It got worse when I was in high school. My best friend thought it would be a great joke on April Fools Day to spread lies about me around the school. In the school I was getting asked questions of "Do you dance in your underwear while no one is looking?" and I told no thats a lie I never did something like that. I got very annoyed and I found it was my best friend who was doing that when I asked random students around the school where they got the rumor from. I confronted my best friend told him "What do you think you are doing?" and he just replied "April Fools! Haha you fell for it! I told everyone a fake story about you". I remember feeling so angry and felt someone stabbed me in the back. How is this suppose to be funny? This is something that a bully would do. I just shouted at him "WE ARE NO LONGER FRIENDS! I HATE YOU!" then just ran away and he started laughing saying "haha what a crybaby" 

I know this got personal but this is something that has always bothered me when I think of April Fools Day and I have a strong hatred towards it. Whenever its April Fools Day I tend to remain skeptical and cautious around everything and everyone because I don't want to get hurt like that again. I know people tell me all the time "Its just a joke" but there are certain things that you should never do whenever someone pranks you this harshly and it leaves an impact on your life. Nobody would understand me and what it feels like to have people call you an "idiot" for falling for stuff. I suffered from depression after those April Fools Pranks I had. I know its dramatic, but thats how I felt at the time and nobody ever took me seriously so thats why I have trust issues these days.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2021)

what kind of asshats is sceptical about medicine it's not that you're taking dangerous alternative stuff?

anyway i really wish the mail company here could confirm whether my package from Japan is stuck back there, in Sweden or whatever cause I really need to file a claim with the seller soon.

My US one will probably come here but probably also stuck lmao.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2021)

Spoiler: will probably remove this later.



You could attack me with any name or insult under the sun and I wouldn't get angry or lose sleep over it. However, when someone is unexpectedly nice to me it completely blindsides me. Had a really difficult (professional) conversation earlier with someone I have enormous respect for and they said something kind that caught me off guard, I went silent, and then they continued to say such supportive things while I'm just sat nodding and trying to not let on how much it is effecting me. I must've failed, because she suddenly apologised and asked if I wanted to take a few minutes and call her back. I take a moment to think about it and before I can respond she said let's talk later in the week instead. I hate that I'm like this. As soon as the call ended I lay down on my bed and put on a movie to try take my mind off of it. 3.5hrs later I'm still lying here and feel awful. She must think she did or said something wrong. Really I was just feeling overwhelmed by her support and kindness and didn't want to show it. Tempted to message her to explain why I was unresponsive but feel like I've left it too long to say something, or worse that she'll try to resume the difficult topic that led to that - and I'm not in the right headspace to talk about it. Maybe just caving and crying would make me feel better but I can't seem to do that.

Also, in other news, I appear to have acquired some sort of stalker. This girl made multiple accounts on another site over the weekend to try and speak to me. The first message was sweet and flattering but the persistence is making me uncomfortable. Had she been patient and waited for me to reply instead of making more accounts I might have given her a chance.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Mar 15, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: will probably remove this later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof. That  doesn't sound great. For the first paragraph, I have no idea ;w;

For the second piece of news, just let this girl know you feel uncomfortable. Someone shouldn't harass someone by making a ridiculous amount of accounts just because they want them to respond. (also, I usually eat a bit of candy, hold plushies, and re-watch hamilton to take my mind off things.) Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> snip


this seriously reminds me of something I saw online recently, can't find the original pic but it went something like this: jokes are made with the consent of the person who is being told the joke, the receiver. if the receiver doesn't find it to be funny or finds it rude/offensive/etc. then it's no longer a joke, it's terrorism.


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 15, 2021)

My internet has been acting up for a few days and is getting in the way of me doing basic functions.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> Oof. That  doesn't sound great. For the first paragraph, I have no idea ;w;
> 
> For the second piece of news, just let this girl know you feel uncomfortable. Someone shouldn't harass someone by making a ridiculous amount of accounts just because they want them to respond. (also, I usually eat a bit of candy, hold plushies, and re-watch hamilton to take my mind off things.) Hope you feel better soon!


Venting on here helped. My next conversation with her isn't going to be fun - whether I take the initiative to message her or wait until our next meeting. I've some big decisions I need to make regarding the project I'm working on under her and she wants an answer this week.

I'm not even going to dignify stalker girl with a response. I've never had contact with her and don't want to encourage the idea that if she messages someone enough times from many different accounts they'll cave and reply. I'm sure she'll get the hint eventually.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 15, 2021)

The world is full of messed up people.
But I already knew that.


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 15, 2021)

Seastar said:


> The world is full of messed up people.
> But I already knew that.


Yes it is. But it also has snacks!

I'm not allowed to eat all the snacks :I


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 15, 2021)

_I hate that I have such difficulty shallowing capsules._
It literally took me 20 minutes trying to take this stupid pill. _I have to take two everyday for a whole month, _so I hope I somehow get use to them sooner rather than later.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 15, 2021)

I hate my ADHD I just want to be able to study and concentrate without getting tired.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2021)

me: wow I finally have some time and energy to do a bit of homework this evening!

brain: oh you wanna do homework? here's a migraine for you, go lay in bed for 3 hours and suffer.


also it's already 10pm?? I can't even bxhsuwjwb


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 15, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> _I hate that I have such difficulty shallowing capsules._
> It literally took me 20 minutes trying to take this stupid pill. _I have to take two everyday for a whole month, _so I hope I somehow get use to them sooner rather than later.


I feel you, I'm on anti-biotics for the third time in 2 months. I'm so tired of taking 5 (or more) pills a day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2021)

Life is hard.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2021)

Actually, I’m fine now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2021)

idk if any other aspergers/ASD people feel this way as well but when someone refers to people like me as an "aspie" it really irks me, like it feels so childish and stupid (to me that's almost as bad as someone calling an ASD person "buddy").


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 16, 2021)

It's a small bother but my teacher gave awful examples of a conclusion paragraph for an essay we're writing and it's bugging me a lot. 
(awful grammar and writing is a pet peeve of mine)


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 16, 2021)

This really bothers me. 

Weather forecast: Partly cloudy with sunshine. 

When I look out my window this morning: Drizzling

I now need to rethink my outfit for today, even though I really wanted to wear my denim jacket that has no hood.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> _I hate that I have such difficulty shallowing capsules._
> It literally took me 20 minutes trying to take this stupid pill. _I have to take two everyday for a whole month, _so I hope I somehow get use to them sooner rather than later.


I assume swallowing, but yeah it's practice. I couldn't do it when I was a kid, but I usually did hide it in some food(if you can do that) or drink it together with something you like (and can be done with said pill) and then just basically doing it til I could do it.

I'd recommend that if you can't get it as liquid/crushed pill stuff.
-

Also confirmed my package is basically stuck in Japan, sigh. Knew I should have picked DHL more or less but idk their possibly customs procedures sigh.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 16, 2021)

lmao maybe if this module wasn't such a mess with announcing requirements so late maybe I could've planned my schedule better


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 16, 2021)

I absolutely loathe my school now. I’m full “remote” as they call it and the only other option is full 5-days a week. This is a new system that is going to be implemented in two weeks. Not only are they getting rid of the student-teacher connection time, they’ll also be adding on an addition 2 hours of screen time to my schedule. To top it all of, I’ll only be in class with two others as everyone else is doing the full 5 day option. I can’t go in to school, because I don’t want to spread the virus from my ER worker family member and I don’t want to bring home the virus to the people in my household who have compromised immune systems, particularly my grandfather who was diagnosed with throat cancer late last year and just finished radiation and chemotherapy. Now I have an hour cut off of my already crappy sleep schedule and no time allotted to ask teachers questions anymore. I feel like the school just punched me in the face and said “oh, you’re remote? must suck to be you, screw your schedules, sleep schedules, and family!” and it’s not like I have the power to change it and I just can’t take it any longer! Not to mention now we’ll be having lunch in school and there aren’t vaccines for people my age! I’m not sitting next to a maskless kid three or two feet away from me who probably travelled god knows where on spring break. And they also changed the guidelines so that it’s 3 feet away instead of 6.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh I do not feel good today. I am _so _dizzy and I don’t know why. I thought maybe it would go away after I got up and ate but no. A little bit stumbly when I’m walking and laying down it feels like... idk have you ever gone swimming lots and then when you come home and lay down you have that unsteady feeling? I feel like that lol.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: will probably remove this later.
> 
> 
> 
> You could attack me with any name or insult under the sun and I wouldn't get angry or lose sleep over it. However, when someone is unexpectedly nice to me it completely blindsides me. Had a really difficult (professional) conversation earlier with someone I have enormous respect for and they said something kind that caught me off guard, I went silent, and then they continued to say such supportive things while I'm just sat nodding and trying to not let on how much it is effecting me. I must've failed, because she suddenly apologised and asked if I wanted to take a few minutes and call her back. I take a moment to think about it and before I can respond she said let's talk later in the week instead. I hate that I'm like this. As soon as the call ended I lay down on my bed and put on a movie to try take my mind off of it. 3.5hrs later I'm still lying here and feel awful. She must think she did or said something wrong. Really I was just feeling overwhelmed by her support and kindness and didn't want to show it. Tempted to message her to explain why I was unresponsive but feel like I've left it too long to say something, or worse that she'll try to resume the difficult topic that led to that - and I'm not in the right headspace to talk about it. Maybe just caving and crying would make me feel better but I can't seem to do that.





Spoiler: If anyone is interested in how this developed...



I sent her a message asking if we could talk ahead of our next scheduled meeting, so she phoned me when she finished for the day. When she asked what I wanted to talk about I just dove straight into covering the material that we never got around to yesterday. At the end she mentioned she was glad I arranged to do this today - turns out she wasn't feeling good about how yesterday went either. Ended on a really good note, no awkwardness, and she gave me some really useful feedback on my work. I'm feeling so relieved right now. I've a clearer head and can work on this project without having this worry in the back of my mind that our meeting at the end of the week is going to be weird or uncomfortable.



Also I've been in bed for 3.5hrs with the most painful stomachache.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 16, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I assume swallowing, but yeah it's practice. I couldn't do it when I was a kid, but I usually did hide it in some food(if you can do that) or drink it together with something you like (and can be done with said pill) and then just basically doing it til I could do it.
> 
> I'd recommend that if you can't get it as liquid/crushed pill stuff.



Yes I meant swallowing, guess I was so ticked off by it that I didn't realize I spelt it incorrectly haha.
Thanks for the tips! Did try hiding it in some food this morning and that didn't work out too well, ended up popping the capsule open and getting a mouthful of nasty tasting powder. Going to try and test what kind of food would be best to hide it in until something works.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm in an awkward position where I'm too masculine leaning to be non-binary but I'm not masculine enough to actually consider myself ftm. idk what to feel lol.

I also keep procrastinating on homework because I have no mental energy at all and it's kinda catching up with me now, I'm suppose to take a quiz on an essay about Reagan for history on Thursday but I haven't even started reading it yet 
I'm also slowly but surely starting to freak out about the writing option credit cause ive alteady been putting stuff off but i just cant get myself to start it and im afraid if i ask my prof for mental help he'll just be like "i told you guys to start this 3 weeks ago" like thanks for reminding me im an idiot w executive dysfunction lmao


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Yes I meant swallowing, guess I was so ticked off by it that I didn't realize I spelt it incorrectly haha.
> Thanks for the tips! Did try hiding it in some food this morning and that didn't work out too well, ended up popping the capsule open and getting a mouthful of nasty tasting powder. Going to try and test what kind of food would be best to hide it in until something works.



i find that i have the most luck with foods such as ice cream, yogurt or pudding if you haven’t tried those already.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 16, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Yes I meant swallowing, guess I was so ticked off by it that I didn't realize I spelt it incorrectly haha.
> Thanks for the tips! Did try hiding it in some food this morning and that didn't work out too well, ended up popping the capsule open and getting a mouthful of nasty tasting powder. Going to try and test what kind of food would be best to hide it in until something works.



I’m not sure how big the pills you’re taking are but I find hiding mine in applesauce works the best for me. I know not everybody likes applesauce, though. I just find it the easiest to swallow since I prefer of the texture over yogurt which is another common one. 

I hope it gets better for you soon! Whenever I take pills with water I always end up psyching myself out a little which makes it trickier. The water is just too thin and I can 100% tell the pill is there but the applesauce makes it a bit easier! Then there’s my dad who can swallow pills without any drink at all


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 16, 2021)

Spoiler: lol



why wont my teachers give me a break  like seriously let me breathe for a minute lol haha  do they even consider how i feel  im seriously trying  im already too tired to be feeling like this



anyways.. i had a nightmare yesterday and woke up all sweaty and cried  how annoying


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)

The basic lack of respect that seems to be dwindling between people these days is appalling.  I don’t understand how some people can do the negative things to others they do and feel okay with themselves, and I’ll never understand it.  I could go on a long tirade about this entire subject, but I’ll just leave it at that (I’m just talking about people in general).


----------



## Neb (Mar 16, 2021)

While I’m in a great stage of my life, the person I love is struggling so much. I’m worrying about them every day. As much as I respect Covid precautions, I truly wish I could cross the border and comfort them...


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 16, 2021)

Not feeling this upcoming Chemistry exam man


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2021)

Lightspring said:


> Not feeling this upcoming Chemistry exam man



oof chemistry can be brutal. good luck! i’m sure you’ll do amazing!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 16, 2021)

Not only is my switch's fan broken, but now the joy-cons aren't charging either. This basically means my switch is practically unplayable and I have to send it in now. : |


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 16, 2021)

One of my bosses has it out for me. I'd like to think the main one likes me more.


----------



## mooseco (Mar 16, 2021)

My cat keeps chasing his tail and screaming at it. It was funny at first but now it's frightening.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2021)

hmm I think I've really ****ed up now...either way this situation goes at least I know that I've been honest

EDIT: LOL I got it sorted way sooner than I thought and it turned out fine wow I need to calm down


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

Why do i have to pee like 3 times after i lay down for the night


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> First and foremost, this thread is a safe space for all forum members to vent or share their feelings, whether to get support or just as a means of catharsis. That said, there is now a *zero-tolerance policy* for any post(s) about another forum member, whether direct or indirect, and any instance of this will result in an immediate short-term ban from the forums. Anyone using this thread must abide by the following rules:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't get java to work correctly on either of my computers, seriously draining and been trying to fix it all day!


----------



## Burumun (Mar 17, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I’m not sure how big the pills you’re taking are but I find hiding mine in applesauce works the best for me. I know not everybody likes applesauce, though. I just find it the easiest to swallow since I prefer of the texture over yogurt which is another common one.
> 
> I hope it gets better for you soon! Whenever I take pills with water I always end up psyching myself out a little which makes it trickier. The water is just too thin and I can 100% tell the pill is there but the applesauce makes it a bit easier! Then there’s my dad who can swallow pills without any drink at all


Maybe not my business, but swallowing pills with too little/no liquid can actually burn the lining of your throat and cause permanent problems, if I'm not mistaken. Obviously don't worry about it if you have trouble swallowing pills, just drink more water to be safe (the applesauce/yogurt is probably fine, too), but you shouldn't take pills without water.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 17, 2021)

My mom took my phone to take pics with without asking, and the last pic I had saved was something I would _reeeeeeaaaallllllllyyyyy_ have rather her not seen. I have no idea if she saw it or not, but whyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 17, 2021)

I hate having neighbours so much oh my goodness. They make enjoying the nicer weather _so hard. _Yes! It's finally starting to warm up! But _no _that does not mean you need to sit outside at 10 am blasting music??? Or sit outside yelling (because she does not talk she _yells) _on the phone to your friend. It is obnoxious and I hate it. I want to be able to enjoy this weather by having my window open but oh my goodness is it ever hard. Not to mention the neighbours who live behind us that just _love having fires. _Which is all well and good but do you need to have a fire every damn night? Do you _need _to make it so ****ing smoky and invite all your friends over to drink and talk around it? Especially during a pandemic??? It makes me want to scream.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Yes I meant swallowing, guess I was so ticked off by it that I didn't realize I spelt it incorrectly haha.
> Thanks for the tips! Did try hiding it in some food this morning and that didn't work out too well, ended up popping the capsule open and getting a mouthful of nasty tasting powder. Going to try and test what kind of food would be best to hide it in until something works.


Aw, dang that sucks I'm sorry  Hope you can get something to work :/
-

Also ugh my package(the one from Japan)... so I got the text today I could go in and pay customs, and ofc I went straight on the site when I got home and of course that site is delayed and took ages til I got to the page that confirms it's in process and then they will sendyou actual payment UGHHH


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2021)

Spoiler: tw: death



my friend’s mom passed away last night. she was sick for a while but i just,, wasn’t expecting this to happen so suddenly. she was rushed to the hospital yesterday afternoon and within a few hours she was practically braindead and then she was gone. i’m in disbelief but my friend is in so much pain and i have no idea how to comfort them - the fact that they’re in a whole ass different country doesn’t help. i just. ****.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

Burumun said:


> Maybe not my business, but swallowing pills with too little/no liquid can actually burn the lining of your throat and cause permanent problems, if I'm not mistaken. Obviously don't worry about it if you have trouble swallowing pills, just drink more water to be safe (the applesauce/yogurt is probably fine, too), but you shouldn't take pills without water.


Oh yikes. I didn’t know this. I’ve taken pills dry without any water multiple times in the past like an idiot.


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 17, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler: tw: death
> 
> 
> 
> my friend’s mom passed away last night. she was sick for a while but i just,, wasn’t expecting this to happen so suddenly. she was rushed to the hospital yesterday afternoon and within a few hours she was practically braindead and then she was gone. i’m in disbelief but my friend is in so much pain and i have no idea how to comfort them - the fact that they’re in a whole ass different country doesn’t help. i just. ****.


Oh my god, I'm so sorry. I wish you the best of luck for you and your friend because things like that are extremely rough to go through.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2021)

wow they deducted like 700 grams on the package too how the **** lol

1,1 kilograms sounds a bit too easy since we're talking like, books, magazines and some minor printed stuff like....... okay. I mean one of the magazines is heavy and a lot of times the japanese persons i buy from indirectly packs them pretty well lol


----------



## oak (Mar 17, 2021)

Someone must have backed into my car and scratched the paint & dented it while I was in the store and now my old car looks even older. Damn you stranger


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> Oh my god, I'm so sorry. I wish you the best of luck for you and your friend because things like that are extremely rough to go through.



thank you, it means a lot.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 17, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler: tw: death
> 
> 
> 
> my friend’s mom passed away last night. she was sick for a while but i just,, wasn’t expecting this to happen so suddenly. she was rushed to the hospital yesterday afternoon and within a few hours she was practically braindead and then she was gone. i’m in disbelief but my friend is in so much pain and i have no idea how to comfort them - the fact that they’re in a whole ass different country doesn’t help. i just. ****.


I'm so sorry. I hope you and your friend take all the time that both of you need to process this. 

This is probably my own fault--my thighs are sore after a leg workout I did on Sunday.   It's not the worst pain I've experience post-workout, but walking is a bit uncomfortable. I think it's because I didn't warm up long enough before jumping into the workout and I didn't bother making a protein shake afterwards. Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2021)

Spoiler



I mentioned two days ago that there was a very forward woman who kept making alternate accounts to try to privately talk to me another website. Tonight, on an entirely different site, a guy has made two different accounts in the past hour to publicly tag me in posts talking about how "hot" he thinks I am. There are no links between my identity on either site. I'm actually a registered volunteer with the organisation that runs the latter so it would be inappropriate for me to even respond, so I'm standing back feeling useless while the people at HQ handle it. I'm really tired of people.

If someone is actually interested couldn't they just, I don't know, ask you out for a drink or ask how your day is going instead of acting so strangely?


----------



## Toska (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m supposed to be doing something important right now with a group of people, but I feel incredibly sick. Luckily, the event ends in 6 mins so I’m hoping I can just sit in this corner until it’s over.


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope you and your friend take all the time that both of you need to process this.
> 
> This is probably my own fault--my thighs are sore after a leg workout I did on Sunday.   It's not the worst pain I've experience post-workout, but walking is a bit uncomfortable. I think it's because I didn't warm up long enough before jumping into the workout and I didn't bother making a protein shake afterwards. Oh well. Live and learn.



thank you so much.  i hope your thighs feel better soon! post-workout soreness is never fun. >_<



Toska said:


> I’m supposed to be doing something important right now with a group of people, but I feel incredibly sick. Luckily, the event ends in 6 mins so I’m hoping I can just sit in this corner until it’s over.



ah i hate when that happens ... feeling icky always happens at the most inconvenient times. >_< i hope you feel better soon! <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 17, 2021)

It's minor but my nails keep BREAKING at work. I am just too ruff with my hands I guess and get my already short length nails caught on stuff, so I've already had to clip like 3 nails to the nubs. I wanted to keep them at a certain length so when I finally order this swanky super cool looking nail polish, I have actual nails and not stubs to put it on.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 17, 2021)

I hate eye strain :c
also anxiety go away please


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 17, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder if life is even worth the pain.


----------



## oak (Mar 17, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Sometimes I wonder if life is even worth the pain.


It is friend, even if I don't have the words to make you see it right now. If you ever feel like chatting you can message me.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 17, 2021)

Been dealing with a headcold since last night. I don't think it's "the big one"...because it started as an ear/throat thing, and I don't have a fever, and I've also been sneezing (which I don't think is a symptom). Pretty sure it's just a spring cold. In fact, I'm already starting to feel things clear up now (about 24 hours after I felt it come on). If it was convenient, I'd check just to be safe. But, that's not really possible for me. And I'm about 95% sure anyway. Anyway...just clearing the last of this gunk out, and I feel like I'll be back to normal by tomorrow morning...so that's good.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 17, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> Been dealing with a headcold since last night. I don't think it's "the big one"...because it started as an ear/throat thing, and I don't have a fever, and I've also been sneezing (which I don't think is a symptom). Pretty sure it's just a spring cold. In fact, I'm already starting to feel things clear up now (about 24 hours after I felt it come on). If it was convenient, I'd check just to be safe. But, that's not really possible for me. And I'm about 95% sure anyway. Anyway...just clearing the last of this gunk out, and I feel like I'll be back to normal by tomorrow morning...so that's good.



Hopefully it's just a cold. It sounds like it. Feel better soon man.  ❤


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 18, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hopefully it's just a cold. It sounds like it. Feel better soon man.  ❤



Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2021)

I hate reading I hate reading I hate reading I hate reading I ha--


also being a closeted LGBT+ is so hard cause I have like no one I can talk to in person about my issues and dysphoria


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 18, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate reading I hate reading I hate reading I hate reading I ha--
> 
> 
> also being a closeted LGBT+ is so hard cause I have like no one I can talk to in person about my issues and dysphoria


Audio book?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Audio book?


that would make the reading process even more tedious lol (also I don't think there is an audiobook for the book I have to read)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 18, 2021)

my shoulder won't stretch out and it's driving me insane
also why the heck am i trash at everything i do

also a tiny bother, my mom made fun of me for liking dino chicken nuggets D=


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 18, 2021)

oak said:


> It is friend, even if I don't have the words to make you see it right now. If you ever feel like chatting you can message me.


I will, and thank you for your kind words. I’m feeling a little better.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 18, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> my mom made fun of me for liking dino chicken nuggets D=




I mean...they don't even look like dinosaurs. Maybe you should eat the star-shaped ones like an adult.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2021)

almost 3am and I'm still reading :,,,,)

ofc I'm not super tired though, just skipped taking my sleeping meds. the one time I'm somewhat okay w having incessant insomnia.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



LuchaSloth said:


> I mean...they don't even look like dinosaurs. Maybe you should eat the star-shaped ones like an adult.


dont forget the smiley face potato thingies


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 18, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> dont forget the smiley face potato thingies


Those are so good. If anyone thinks smiley fries are childish then they're just missing out on the unique taste.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 18, 2021)

still having headaches. took like a 5-6 hour nap in complete darkness and when i got up it came back in like 5 minutes.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2021)

Woke up like at 7.30 am today for no reason at all and couldn't get back to sleep properly, ugh.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 18, 2021)

Today is cleaning day for me.. and I am not motivated at all to clean, but it has to be done T-T
If at least those random cramps from pregnancy could stop for the day, that would be nice.


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2021)

i’ve only been awake for like 2 hours and today has already sucked. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2021)

didn't get to sleep last night til like 4:30am. it's 11:18am right now and I literally just woke up lol rip


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 18, 2021)

I do not want cramps
Or for the bugs to come back  it’s barely gotten warm
There is still snow outside
But I’ve seen bugs!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 18, 2021)

xara said:


> oh no! i’m really sorry to hear this - i know we don’t know each other but i’ll keep you and your kitty in my thoughts. <3


Aw, thank you. She's doing better, so your well wishes must have helped.


----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

I love having headaches so much.

Plus the normal anxiety makes it even better.


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2021)

Spoiler



i did a workout last thursday but my whole body was sore for like 3 days so i didnt feel like doing anything but i planned on working out everyday :c how do i expect to lose weight before my bday when its exactly a month away tomorrow and i havent done anything but eat :< i wanna get back on track but idk i feel so unmotivated


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 18, 2021)

Disney themed marital aids exist.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2021)

the guy I've been working with this week has been in such a sour mood for the past few days, and rightfully so I guess since the department is a mess rn. But it's such a downer as it brings me down as well. Fingers crossed I'm with a different department next week


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 18, 2021)

Toska said:


> - snip -


I used to get headaches on the most inconvenient school days. Take a break, drink water, and wait it out. If it got really unbearable, I would take a Tylenol, too. I hope the rest of your day isn't too busy.   



syub said:


> - snip -


It's normal to feel sore for a day or even multiple days post-workout, especially if you're getting into a routine. Listen to your body because you don't want to end up accidentally overexerting yourself and putting yourself out of commission for days or even weeks. Personally, I have at least one rest day per week because our muscles need to time recover and repair. 

While in school, I struggled a lot over body image and the number on the scale. I still fixate on it sometimes, but I've slowly learned (and am still learning) that there are a lot of things that the scale doesn't capture, such as how you feel about yourself (regardless of your weight) and how much stronger I've gotten (e.g. how much I can lift). 

Take your goal one day at a time; don't punish yourself for not meeting a long-term goal because you missed taking one step. If you can spare ~13 minutes, this psychiatrist explains how to avoid getting caught in this mindset of feeling like you're a failing if you miss one workout day when you originally set out to work out every day, as you described. I hope this helps you and that I haven't overstepped. 


Spoiler: Video


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2021)

syub said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i did a workout last thursday but my whole body was sore for like 3 days so i didnt feel like doing anything but i planned on working out everyday :c how do i expect to lose weight before my bday when its exactly a month away tomorrow and i havent done anything but eat :< i wanna get back on track but idk i feel so unmotivated


you gotta ease back into it lol, if you just jump straight into working out you might hurt yourself. also exercising 3-4 days a week is sufficient if you make good dietary changes as well. I've been doing this and I've lost about 15 lbs in 3 months, if you need help don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2021)

So update regarding my package from Japan...

Tl;dr yesterday I got a text about that I could go in and pay my customs on their portal site ETC. So I went it, took me like 10 tries for some reason before I could get to the page where you actually request the invoice. But finally got there, it kept saying the customs declaration would take a bit longer so I never got the invoice to my text or mail, and still haven't got one as of today. Need to call them tomorrow again cause I ain't sure not just gonna sit and wait for them to tell me to wait even more. Plus the supposed picture of my package was one of the invoices from the package? Lol. I also sent the a specification of items and cost etc. so I dunno why they won't let me pay.


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2021)

bruh i hate when i get excited to show my mom something on my phone bc i think it’s funny and she just blows me off like atleast pretend to care or laugh?? we were both watching tiktoks on our phones and usually we show each other stuff we think is funny and whenever she shows me something i watch it, sometimes i think it’s weird or not funny but i never say it to her face. but today i was showing her stuff i thought was cute or funny and she kept making weird faces at what i would show her or tell me “that’s stupid” or “that’s dumb” and i was like whatever,, it doesn’t matter but i showed her one last tiktok and she didn’t even take the time to read it (it was a long paragraph of words but it was with a funny audio and the story was funny so i thought it was funny) but she just looked away immediately n at that point i was fed up and i decided to go to my room (we were at the dining table) and she’s like “i don’t like the tiktoks you show me, kids are dumb these days” i wasn’t even mad i was just upset and sad. then she tells me i have a bad attitude and i was supposed to see my boyfriend today but she told me “don’t think i’m gonna take you anywhere with that bad attitude” ... i wasn’t even mad !!!! i’m just sad because i get excited to show her something and she blows me off and makes me feel dumb 
——————


TheSillyPuppy said:


> -snip


tysm!! this actually really helped me feel better  i’ll look at the video later today, thank you!!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

there’s too much pressure on me to do well in school even though it’s really difficult to navigate all this virtual stuff (my schedule gets changed almost every week, i can’t find zoom links, etc). my work has been erased from the site we use at least 3 times now and it’s just as frustrating every time. plus my teachers expect so much and it’s quite difficult under the current circumstances. i just feel so overwhelmed...


----------



## Bcat (Mar 18, 2021)

Every day, you push me and push me and push me to my limits and then past them. You domineer me day in and day out then punish me when I fight back. When I finally can’t take it any more and break down, it’s still my fault because I’m being “hysterical”. 

I cannot win. I have no recourse to help myself at all. All I can do is type into my phone and cry, then you blame my bad mood on my phone. God, I cannot get out of here fast enough.


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2021)

Spoiler: tw?



apparently even just the _word_ suicide is enough to trigger me. ffs. :/


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 18, 2021)

I feel burnt out rn with college. This semester was everything I feared about college when I was back in high school. It really sucks that they got rid of spring break and my mental heath is probably that lowest it's ever been. Sometimes I wonder if life outside of college is going to be just as difficult as this once I graduate, because I can't imagine spending every single day in my life having to stress over something that's due each day. It's gotten to the point where I even have to do assignments on weekends, which is awful because now I don't even look forward to them anymore.

I just wish I had a day where I can take my mind off of things and just not have to worry about anything at all, and just nap or draw. Heck, i can't even take a 10 minute nap without worrying about wasting time.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 18, 2021)

I wish my switch wasn't broken so I can play ACNH and Splatoon.


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 18, 2021)

I’m really starting to feel like a second option


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 18, 2021)

god i am such an idiot for thinking things could look up for me. at least i could ride the high while it lasted... lol. why am i unable to keep even a single friend in my life.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 18, 2021)

I know that mood swings & such are seen as a stereotypical PMS symptom that people joke about and stuff but god mine make me feel so bad sometimes. I was feeling just fine all day! I was having a pretty alright day all things considered and now i just feel so bad. I just feel like a bad person & all guilty & gross and I hate it. I hate it so much.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 18, 2021)

The LAST thing to say to someone who is sad or depressed is “really, I think you’re overthinking it.”


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Spoiler: tw?



i really don’t like how i look.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2021)

Lightspring said:


> I’m really starting to feel like a second option


Don’t settle for being #2. No matter the context there is someone or somewhere out there for whom you will be #1.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 19, 2021)

Guess who couldn't fall asleep until 4:30 am but still woke up at 9 am?  I feel so gross. I was so tired last night but I could not fall asleep for whatever reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2021)

Called the mail company again about my package, at least this woman admitted something was ****ed on its way here but she promised to send it further to the actual customs which is good...


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 19, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Don’t settle for being #2. No matter the context there is someone or somewhere out there for whom you will be #1.


Thank you so much, I really needed to hear this.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm gonna be moving cities and I kinda wish my parents would stfu about it...I know they're just trying to be helpful and recommend me things, but this job and moving has been on my mind constantly for like 3 weeks now and my brain just wants to relax and not think about it for a while


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 19, 2021)

bruh my dad left at 6pm and he's not back yet and it's almost 3am 
i can't sleep like why is he not home yet?!?!?


----------



## deana (Mar 20, 2021)

I contacted a local counselling centre and filled out their intake form, they said that a counsellor would get in touch with me within 2 business days but I still haven't heard back..

I really want them to get in touch with me before I lose my resolve on starting counselling in the first place :/


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> bruh my dad left at 6pm and he's not back yet and it's almost 3am
> i can't sleep like why is he not home yet?!?!?



i understand this panic _tremendously_. hope everything’s okay and that he’s home by now. :’o


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2021)

Grieving. Also, feeling a bit delirious from my second COVID-19 vaccination shot on Thursday.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2021)

Gave in and booked an appointment to check my eyes, I definitely need new eyeglasses cause these broke (the bending mechanic always break after some years lol). Hope I can get those photo-chromatic ones cause I hate going out in the sun with regular ones, man.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 20, 2021)

xara said:


> i understand this panic _tremendously_. hope everything’s okay and that he’s home by now. :’o


ty it'a all good now 
i ended up falling asleep but i just woke up and he's home now and apparently didn't get in til 3am
i'm a little annoyed he stayed out for so long but i'm just glad he's home


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2021)

Guess I'll have to give away that dress, shame, I liked it.


----------



## oak (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm in the dead last group to be vaccinated in Canada. I understand why cause older people need to be a priority but I have to wait until past June and continue to work unvaccinated. Canada didn't do a very good job with our vaccination plan compared to other countries.


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2021)

my grandmother keeps forgetting that i’m 19 years old, a legal adult and that she has no say in what i do with _my_ life and _my_ money. nothing i do has anything to do with her nor does it affect her in any way.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2021)

Very first thing that my mom says to me when she wakes up in an attitude. Then the next thing is an attitude. Like wow I love hearing that first thing in the 6am morning maybe CHILL TF OUT.

Also cystic acne, which according to my sis is they type of acne we have. Mine bleeds too.

Also, the damn power company can't do their job and out power is out. I really wish utilities weren't a monopoly.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2021)

Spoiler: Pandemic stuff, ugh



I know the fatigue is real and that some people gave up, but that doesn't mean we should stop keeping others safe. I went on a car stroll with my dad today and there were so many people on the sidewalks as if everything was back to normal. The daily cases are still over a thousand and I can't help but feel concerned. The governments and politicians aren't doing anything better as they always take measures that are half-baked and confusing to some people, especially if they haven't caught up on the news lately. Because of the incompetence and not using the funds to help people and businesses throughout the pandemic, lockdowns are still dragging on here. Apparently, we are in a 'third wave' right now.

ALSO, we had to put up with a protest that made us stuck in traffic. And you know what the protest was about? Being against masks. Seriously, haven't they ever thought that the purpose was to keep others safe and not catch the virus? There are people who are literally dying from the virus, but their selfish selves can't seem to see that. They can also turn violent, especially against Asians and other backgrounds. Racism and hatred are pretty strong with those people, unfortunately. Thank goodness they didn't see me or my family or we would've been in danger. To make it even more insulting, a family doctor for my family relatives in The Philippines just caught the virus. Yeah, they may not be related, but it's just a punch in the gut, especially since they have a very nice personality and stayed in touch with my relatives for a really long time. I pray for their speedy recovery. Some people man. Their closed minds are literally costing lives. I just can't...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 21, 2021)

Well.. since we are still renovating our bedroom, the bed is placed in the livingroom. 
My cats love to jump from the couch onto the bed, even when we are sleeping there. 
Today my cat decided to jump straight onto my face. It happened already and it didn't hurt too much, but this time.. 
she got me good. I just noticed that I felt some skin hanging off my lip and I ask my bf if it looks bad and he's just like
"wtf, your mouth is full of blood". So.. turns out she got 4 claws into the front of my mouth, giving me 2 big scratched, one dot (still bleeding a lot) and the most painful part is that she ripped off a good part of my skin from the inside of my mouth onto my lip. 
I love her to death, but I'm extremelly mad right now at her. No treats for her today 

..well, and as for me. It hurts like hell and eating will be fun -_-


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2021)

Lately I just have these periods of time where I just don't feel like being social at all. Like I can't be bothered striking up conversation with coworkers, which makes it kinda awkward since I work with different people almost every day/week and you usually try to get to know each other a bit. Or I just have no energy to reply to messages from friends. I just feel dissociated.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Well.. since we are still renovating our bedroom, the bed is placed in the livingroom.
> My cats love to jump from the couch onto the bed, even when we are sleeping there.
> Today my cat decided to jump straight onto my face. It happened already and it didn't hurt too much, but this time..
> she got me good. I just noticed that I felt some skin hanging off my lip and I ask my bf if it looks bad and he's just like
> ...


If you have any saline solution (even just the sort used to clean contact lenses) that would be great for keeping it clean without causing pain. That could be awful if it becomes infected.


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Well.. since we are still renovating our bedroom, the bed is placed in the livingroom.
> My cats love to jump from the couch onto the bed, even when we are sleeping there.
> Today my cat decided to jump straight onto my face. It happened already and it didn't hurt too much, but this time..
> she got me good. I just noticed that I felt some skin hanging off my lip and I ask my bf if it looks bad and he's just like
> ...



when i say that my whole body grimaced while reading this-,, for such adorable creatures, it’s crazy how much harm cats can inflict, even on accident. >_< that sounds painful as hell and i hope you heal soon!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 21, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> If you have any saline solution (even just the sort used to clean contact lenses) that would be great for keeping it clean without causing pain. That could be awful if it becomes infected.


Good idea, I haven't even thought about that risk. Thank you for the tip!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021



xara said:


> when i say that my whole body grimaced while reading this-,, for such adorable creatures, it’s crazy how much harm cats can inflict, even on accident. >_< that sounds painful as hell and i hope you heal soon!


Arf, sorry for making you feel uncomfortable D;
Indeed, they are so cute and yet can be so harmful. She's the most loving one of all of my cats, but she is also a very wild one and extremelly clumsy. thank you!


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Arf, sorry for making you feel uncomfortable D;
> Indeed, they are so cute and yet can be so harmful. She's the most loving one of all of my cats, but she is also a very wild one and extremelly clumsy. thank you!



ah you didn’t make me uncomfortable! i’m just,, a big baby and as a cat owner myself, i definitely feel your pain although the worst thing my cat has done is accidentally scratching my thigh when climbing into my lap aha.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Good idea, I haven't even thought about that risk. Thank you for the tip!



I've made the mistake far too many times of not properly treating a cat scratch. It's easy to forget how much bacteria animals carry.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 21, 2021)

i really don't like working 2nd shift with so few people and i especially hate being the one in charge on these shifts because customers are HORRIBLE


----------



## Toska (Mar 21, 2021)

My anxiety is just through the roof today. I don’t know what’s wrong with me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2021)

Saw a really nice pair of jeans but they were like 60 bucks+ so I'll see if I have money left after next salary since I need to get new eyeglasses too.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 21, 2021)

today was probably one of the worst and most awkward days i've ever had
my sister and her boyfriend visited to give me my birthday present early and her boyfriend was randomly giving my dad attitude, then my dad just started shouting at him and swearing so much 
i'm a pretty nervous person and get uncomfortable when others are mad even if it's not at me so i freaked out and ran upstairs to hide away in my room 

then the rest of the day was just so awkward, i don't get why everyone in my house has gotta be so angry all the time like please calm down, even if it's for one day 
sorry i'm always here but this is the only space i have to complain about things


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2021)

this is gonna be such a long day ugh. I hate monitoring sites because there's nothing to do and I could be doing something else with my time


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 21, 2021)

My dudes, I think I may have had a caffeine overdose. A couple hours ago I was trembling a bit - maybe all those tea packets plus that coffee was a bit too much. Anyways, right now I'm just dealing with a slight headache. I get headaches a lot, man. And I'm easily fatigued. Jesus.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 21, 2021)

sis, good luck finding someone as good as i was to you.
translation: lies around me.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2021)

I’m good now.


----------



## Neb (Mar 21, 2021)

I was blocked by the person I thought I loved and now I don’t know what to do. They said they needed space for a few days. Instead of respecting their boundaries I just kept messaging. That’s what I get for being clingy. Now that I’ve had a good, long cry I’ll try to work on that flaw.

edit: I don’t know if the block is permanent or not. There’s the possibility that they just wanted me to get the hint to quit messaging. That’s my best guess based on past behavior. They’re too nice to just cut someone out of their lives with no warning. I still care about this person immensely. I'm just sad about the situation.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2021)

I have to watch Cabaret for my theater class and I absolutely hate it lmao. I already wasn't a fan of musicals but this is really leaving a sour taste in my mouth.

also have a headache for like the 4th time in the last week, took excedrin but it's only getting worse :,,,,)


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 21, 2021)

I've given up on making friends with people online because sometimes I feel like I'm either extremely annoying or I say something that I cringey or creepy once I think about it later. I'm not saying this because I really have a low self-esteem, but the people I want to befriend seem to not want me around. I guess I'm give up and I'm moving on.


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

Neb said:


> I was blocked by the person I thought I loved and now I don’t know what to do. They needed space. Instead of respecting their boundaries I just kept messaging. Whether this is a warning or a wish to never see me again, I’m not sure. That’s what I get for being clingy. Now that I’ve had a good, long cry I’ll try to work on that flaw.



i feel this. as someone who’s also clingy and  becomes easily jealous, i know how awful it can be, especially when it leads to pain like this. hope you don’t mind that i’m replying to this, just wanted you to know that you’re not alone and that i hope things get better for you. 



trashpedia said:


> I've given up on making friends with people online because sometimes I feel like I'm either extremely annoying or I say something that I cringey or creepy once I think about it later. I'm not saying this because I really have a low self-esteem, but the people I want to befriend seem to not want me around. I guess I'm give up and I'm moving on.



i know i’m pretty much a stranger but from what i’ve seen, you’re super nice and anyone who doesn’t want to be friends with you is missing out. sorry to hit you with a cliche lol but fr, you honestly aren’t annoying at all and if you ever want to give online friends another shot, my pms are always open!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 22, 2021)

Well, **** me. The college workload is a lot, man. Not too bothered about it, because I am trying - but jesus ****ing christ.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Doesn’t matter.


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2021)

i’m trying to sleep but i keep having this irrational fear that someone’s gonna break into my house or something super bad?? like i’m having rly bad anxiety rn and i keep telling myself it’s unlikely to happen but the anxiety and paranoia won’t go away  this has been happening for several nights now, idk how to deal with it or fix it


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 22, 2021)

So. Much. To. Do. 

I am drowning in work and things I need to get done soon. I am exhausted and could really do with a decent nap but there is not enough time for that. My anxiety is that much higher as a result. It's also difficult for me to get to the places I need to go with flooding everywhere around me at the moment, can't travel North or South to my family.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 22, 2021)

I've got to see the doctors tomorrow for my blood test result  My arm is all black/purple bruised from getting the test done a week ago and I am worried it wont heal


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 22, 2021)

Spoiler: i



im torn between "i dont care about the exam" and "i care about the exam"
i just wanna feel numb and get this week over with but im just shaking with anxiety right now over both the exam and not caring (it sounds so paradoxical i know)


----------



## chocopug (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm so tired but I can't sleep. I just want to rest.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 22, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> I've got to see the doctors tomorrow for my blood test result  My arm is all black/purple bruised from getting the test done a week ago and I am worried it wont heal



This might be too late, but if you have blood tests in the future you can avoid bruising by applying pressure to the spot they took the test from directly after it's done. And by pressure I mean really press your thumb against the spot for a good 15 minutes. Typically they tell you to do this after the tests so it's a bit weird they seemingly didn't tell you.​


----------



## xara (Mar 22, 2021)

my eyes are all irritated. wouldn’t be surprised if they swell. :/


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 22, 2021)

I've just had to write a strongly worded email to my phone company as it's been six weeks and they still can't find my old phone that I traded in for a substantial amount of money. To say I'm angry is an understatement.


----------



## 0ni (Mar 22, 2021)

why are the Drag Race fans so mean to the queens? It's a f'n tv show y'all and these are real folks just trying to entertain. STOP BULLYING THEM JUST BECAUSE YOU DON'T LIKE HOW THEY ARE PORTRAYED IN A HEAVILY PRODUCED AND EDITED TV SHOW.

like honestly, you dirty internet barbarians - why y'all so full of hate


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 22, 2021)

Professor is asking us the impossible and is overall being unresponsive, and my friends don’t bother showing up to class and skip out when they don’t feel like it so I kind of have to figure it out for them.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 22, 2021)

Been having jaw pain all day and have spent 3 hours on calls to doctors. Had to go in and turns out I have a throat infection so need antibiotics  cry


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 22, 2021)

Remind me again who thought it was a good idea to have bars & restaurants open on _St. Patricks Day_. Now we're apparently shocked that we've seen cases go up including cases with the different variants of the virus? Almost like allowing large groups of people to socialize and be drunk together wasn't a good decision. Who could've seen that coming. 
Apparently not the government officials
God I hate it here I want the vaccine but I'm part of the group not due to get it until mid summer :')


----------



## xara (Mar 22, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Been having jaw pain all day and have spent 3 hours on calls to doctors. Had to go in and turns out I have a throat infection so need antibiotics  cry



oh no! i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## oak (Mar 22, 2021)

My doctor won't give me anymore instant anxiety relief pills cause they aren't meant to be taken long term but dang woman give me the pills. Instead she told me to download an anxiety app that's suppose to help track anxiety but that sounds lame af. I know the doctor is mostly right but I'm still a sour puss about it.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

What’s bothering me is that I have a week off work, yet my body didn’t let me sleep in. I just got done with a 90 minute nap. I’m wondering if the part of the bed I always sleep on is a bit sunken and affecting my sleep. I usually don’t sleep well with naps, bu I laid head first on the part of the bed I usually have my feet and got to sleep easily.
Anyway, that’s my small problem that really doesn’t matter!


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 22, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> This might be too late, but if you have blood tests in the future you can avoid bruising by applying pressure to the spot they took the test from directly after it's done. And by pressure I mean really press your thumb against the spot for a good 15 minutes. Typically they tell you to do this after the tests so it's a bit weird they seemingly didn't tell you.​


Thank you this was my second ever test and it hurt alot when they did it this time and it was still bleeding hours later when I took off the bandage


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 22, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Thank you this was my second ever test and it hurt alot when they did it this time and it was still bleeding hours later when I took off the bandage



Ouch, that sounds very unpleasant!
In the future applying pressure directly after the test should also help stop the bleeding.
You definitely shouldn't still be bleeding after several hours.​


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 22, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Ouch, that sounds very unpleasant!
> In the future applying pressure directly after the test should also help stop the bleeding.
> You definitely shouldn't still be bleeding after several hours.​


Thank you  ☺ for helping I really appreciate it
It's been a week today and the bruise is still dark  I have the results in a hour


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

AndyP08 said:


> What’s bothering me is that I have a week off work, yet my body didn’t let me sleep in. I just got done with a 90 minute nap. I’m wondering if the part of the bed I always sleep on is a bit sunken and affecting my sleep. I usually don’t sleep well with naps, bu I laid head first on the part of the bed I usually have my feet and got to sleep easily.
> Anyway, that’s my small problem that really doesn’t matter!



Ouch, that doesn’t sound too comfortable.  Maybe your mattress is finally giving out?  I know I had a mattress recently that gave out after so many years and just wasn’t supporting me properly.  In any case, I hope you’re able to resolve this soon and get some good sleep.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm sick of my sister being mad at everything I do and being offended by everything. It's bad enough that I'm being forced to share a room with her.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Ouch, that doesn’t sound too comfortable.  Maybe your mattress is finally giving out?  I know I had a mattress recently that gave out after so many years and just wasn’t supporting me properly.  In any case, I hope you’re able to resolve this soon and get some good sleep.


I'm going to be honest, a small block of wood underneath also finally snapped soooo...probably. It was a pretty cheap mattress and frame for a full bed haha. I also just think I need to stop with the phone before bed as well! I'm trying to read more in bed before I sleep.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 22, 2021)

it's barely been 10 minutes since my birthday started and i'm already done with it and want it to end


----------



## Lynnatchii (Mar 22, 2021)

My favorite teacher had a zoom call with my classmates, i thought we would study like we used to. But he was only saying goodbye because he isn't going to teach anymore.. it's not even the end of the semester yet! I just can't, I'm crying rn


----------



## Toska (Mar 22, 2021)

CatladyNiesha said:


> My favorite teacher had a zoom call with my classmates, a though we would study like we used to. But he was only saying goodbye because he isn't going to teach anymore.. it's not even the end of the semester yet! I just can't, I'm crying rn



Hey, I just wanted to say I completely understand what that feels like. My favorite teacher said he was going to leave, also. As somebody else told me on the forum, take this opportunity to look on the bright side. You may really like the new teacher that replaces him.  I know it’s hard to accept, so if you need anybody to talk to I’m always here. <3


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 22, 2021)

CatladyNiesha said:


> My favorite teacher had a zoom call with my classmates, a though we would study like we used to. But he was only saying goodbye because he isn't going to teach anymore.. it's not even the end of the semester yet! I just can't, I'm crying rn


As someone whose favorite teacher had resigned suddenly this year, I 100% understand your pain. I hope that you stay in touch, he sounds like a good teacher. Whatever may be the reason, it’s probably for the best even though it hurts. Like someone else has said, you may like your new teacher and new opportunities may open. You can do this! ^^

On another note, I think that this song perfectly sums up how I feel recently.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 22, 2021)

I suddenly remembered a death from almost a decade ago. _Why?_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 22, 2021)

You know, I'm just so insecure. Beat myself up over the darndest things. And... I get emotionally attached so easily.


----------



## jiny (Mar 23, 2021)

i need a new mattress so bad, its super sunken in and it causes me pain when i wake up in the morning ;; 
i sleep on my floor nowadays lol, im considering asking for an air mattress


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 23, 2021)

Jonah Hill isn't funny.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 23, 2021)

Spoiler: beep



it’s been nearly two years. how can you keep doing this to me. i deserve some respect here. i cannot lose this.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 23, 2021)

do u ever just have a crisis in ur head about how tf ur ever gonna be able to afford to buy a house


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2021)

I paid for an item with next day delivery on Saturday. This company_ does _deliver on Sundays, so no problem there. However, it's now Tuesday and tracking still shows it hasn't even reached the courier. This is the second order in a row I've had to contact them asking for my next day shipping to be refunded.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have to watch Cabaret for my theater class and I absolutely hate it lmao. I already wasn't a fan of musicals but this is really leaving a sour taste in my mouth.


How so?

Anyway, need to call mail AND customs today since they apparently won't let me pay even though I got several /legit/ texts about paying but they won't let me even after I requested it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> How so?


well the story itself was actually quite interesting but the presentation of the musical bothered me because there were a lot of innuendos and suggestive dances/movements of the actors. I do not like that at all lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well the story itself was actually quite interesting but the presentation of the musical bothered me because there were a lot of innuendos and suggestive dances/movements of the actors. I do not like that at all lol


Well yeah that musical is kind of that, lol. I don't mind it though but I get you.

Worst is though when they try to modernize eg. Hair or something and try to put it to some hiphop suburban story or whatever **** lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2021)

ugh why am I so tired today


----------



## King koopa (Mar 23, 2021)

I don't feel well today so I'm spending the day in bed. I'm worried what might happen, but at least my science teacher was nice enough to not give me homework.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2021)

This person throwing their personal pity parties in literally every post they make (on another forum I'm on not here FYI) and basically bites like a dog when one trying to post perfectly fine views on stuff like.... Bruh chill.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2021)

chapter ?? in my mail crap: called the mail here to check on how things were going cause they said they're take it further to actual customs office so yeah i explained the situation like thrice to the support dude... he checked and told me yeah you were in contact with us last week, like yeah you colleagues told me to wait and maybe check if it's going somewhere, it did not. I've also sent content+value papers to both mail and customs but they never replied back either so yeah they once more told me to check the page where you pay so unless it moved by next week i can call again. well frap it.


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 23, 2021)

Beating myself up again for the littlest mistakes. I have this constant feeling that everything I do adds up and that every shortcoming will bring me closer to failure and more stress.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 23, 2021)

I feel so gross and I hate iiit. Physically I feel gross and I’m in such a grumpy mood today as well. So irritable it’s the worst


----------



## Plume (Mar 23, 2021)

Someone said that two mass shootings occurring less than a week apart from each other is a sign that life in the States is returning to normal. It saddens me that it's the same thought I had, and others I'm sure.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2021)

Nevermind, I’m fine now.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 23, 2021)

the one day I don't bring a hoodie to work it's pouring down with rain and cold as. Imma get hypothermia


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 23, 2021)

on another note, i just worked for 6 hours without a break  that ain't even legal


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 23, 2021)

Emergency vehicles outside when I have to go get my laundry.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Mar 23, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> This person throwing their personal pity parties in literally every post they make (on another forum I'm on not here FYI) and basically bites like a dog when one trying to post perfectly fine views on stuff like.... Bruh chill.


Yeah...people like to throw pity parties a lot. You've just got to ignore them. If they want to be miserable let them be miserable.


----------



## Neb (Mar 24, 2021)

Edit: I don’t think making a ton of posts about my post-block denial will help much.


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2021)

Had to remove several posts from this thread. Reminder all that there are additional rules in place when posting in this thread. They are outlined in the OP and I'll also quote them here:




			
				What's Bothering You OP said:
			
		

> Anyone using this thread must abide by the following rules:
> 
> *Do not post about other forum members, even if you're not mentioning them by name.* If you have an issue with someone here, you should PM them to try and work it out privately, or make a thread in our Contact the Staff board so the staff can assist in taking care of the problem.
> You may not discuss the suspension of another forum member. Talking about your own infraction or ban is fine.
> ...






I've a deadline in 11hrs and feel extremely unwell. I had intended to spread this work across three days but due to other disruptions in my week I'm starting it now. This is going to be a long day.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 24, 2021)

My "O" key is starting to not work half the time (If it fails I have to press it harder) and it is driving me insane. _Computers are expensive to replace._
The laptop is 7 years old, but still, getting a new one is expensive.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 24, 2021)

Weird things happened to me yesterday during my pregnancy.. and I had such a ****ty night, as my headpain just wouldn't go away and it's still here today. I'm glad I will see my woman doctor today to make sure the baby is fine. Please let it be fine U-U


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Weird things happened to me yesterday during my pregnancy.. and I had such a ****ty night, as my headpain just wouldn't go away and it's still here today. I'm glad I will see my woman doctor today to make sure the baby is fine. Please let it be fine U-U



i hope everything is okay! :’o


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 24, 2021)

Something smells like sewer in here and I don't know what.
Tried sniffing all my sinks and they all seemed fine.

Really hope it's just coming from somewhere outside and I don't have to worry about water damage somewhere...​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2021)

I forgot to enter my hours for work for the last two weeks so due to my highly disappointing negligence I just won't be getting paid this Friday 

it's my own fault anyways so ig I deserve this as a punishment.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Yeah...people like to throw pity parties a lot. You've just got to ignore them. If they want to be miserable let them be miserable.


Yeah I will, this person is like constantly complaining and making people post "omg i'm sorry" yet they don't do something about while they obviously can. Like you can definitely see a Dr. or call a shrink if you really need it. And even if they do they come on like "lol pity me and listen to everything" and then leaves basically.

Plus they can be pretty uh.. chilly sometimes so yeah I'll just ignore their posts. Thanks


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 24, 2021)

Today I woke up and I feel sad. Idk why, but I just kinda do .-,



Spoiler: TW: Shooting






Plume said:


> Someone said that two mass shootings occurring less than a week apart from each other is a sign that life in the States is returning to normal. It saddens me that it's the same thought I had, and others I'm sure.


As awful as the shootings are, I also feel like the way people approach the subject can come off as really snide and....insensitive sometimes, especially from non-Americans making comments like "It takes a shooting for Americans to learn anything ".

When the Atlanta shootings happened, it really affected me a lot because I'm Asian-American, but initial reaction by general public when it first happened was A) What was the ethnicity of the shooter and B) make plenty of other eyeroll comments well. My first initial thought was whether it not anyone was okay and if anyone survived. It really just.....rubbed me the wrong way, idk. Although I won't deny though, this was also a preventable situation too but I don't want to go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2021)

Also loving the misconceptions people have about Asperger lol


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've a deadline in 11hrs and feel extremely unwell. I had intended to spread this work across three days but due to other disruptions in my week I'm starting it now. This is going to be a long day.


Had a three hour meeting this morning and took a one hour break, but finished with two hours to spare! Now for a nap.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 24, 2021)

xara said:


> i hope everything is okay! :’o


Luckily everything turned out fine!
My headache is still not going away, even with medicine, but as long as the baby is fine, I can't really complain.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)

Today really is just a meh day.  Don’t feel like doing much.

Probably because it’s a Wednesday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2021)

I literally feel like a panic attack is coming lol whoops


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Luckily everything turned out fine!
> My headache is still not going away, even with medicine, but as long as the baby is fine, I can't really complain.



oh, i’m so glad to hear that! i hope your headache goes away soon; those can be incredibly irritating to have to deal with. >_<


----------



## Holla (Mar 24, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Today really is just a meh day.  Don’t feel like doing much.
> 
> Probably because it’s a Wednesday.


Ditto. I’m not really feeling the Wednesday vibes either.

It’s also raining here, which I don’t mind other than it was dark when I woke up this morning and that always seems to make my whole day a little off.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2021)

Spoiler: oof



talking to my mom about my mental health/autism is such a horrible invalidating experience cause im over here literally suffering and feeling I might go insane if I keep this up and she's just like "oh you have to think positive and keep trying" like bruh you don't think I tried that already???? this stupid school system is really working against me and I'm reaching my breaking point with it.

I'm not suicidal or anything but i seriously sometimes think i would be better off dead, kinda ironic for me



edit: telling someone who is mentally ill to just be positive is like telling someone who just broke their arm to be healthy. like I can't just do that! It's a process that takes weeks/months/years of healing!!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 24, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: oof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you're going through this. _*virtual hugs*_ I found my experience with opening up to my parents about my mental health to be fairly similar. I think a lot of it comes down to the difference in generational experiences, folks being more open about mental health nowadays (not to say it's perfect now, even though we've made strides in the grand scheme of things), etc. 

Personally, I found the most comfort in talking about my experiences with my peers, mostly friends I made in university. If your school offers counselling services, I would check them out, too, though you may not instantly vibe with the first counsellor with whom you get matched. 

---

Speaking of generational experiences/differences, I wish my mum would stop hoping that I will meet more men "to better figure out what I want in a partner." Bruh, I went through five years of engineering and you think I haven't met enough of the other sex? Lmao. I should just tell this to her face, albeit more gently, the next time she brings up the topic.


----------



## oak (Mar 24, 2021)

I woke up feeling sick and I thought it would pass over time but my stomach is still hot and bubbly. I'm glad I don't have work today but idk what's the issue. I haven't even been able to drink coffee yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2021)

Also yeah in relation to my earlier posts, that pity party person literally do that in EVERY post, it's not that they come to like a thread like this and actually want get advice or reach out so yeah, ignoring is the way.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)

I’m fine now.


----------



## Toska (Mar 24, 2021)

I wish I was better at dealing with my stress. I get really annoyed and everybody else just has to deal with me. I’m so annoyed with myself.

Ive also been procrastinating on playing my flute and now I have lessons tomorrow and I’m not ready whatsoever.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Mar 24, 2021)

My Switch is broken and of course it's guarantee just expired a month ago. Not even bother to ask Nintendo's customer service because I know it will be expansive + time consuming to let repair that thing. RIP to my NH island and Splatoon save file here. 

Also, nice that my doctor now says I'm not suitable for the job I would like to do even if she said the other day that said job would fit perfectly to me. All I needed was a piece of paper with a confirmation on it from her that I'm suitable for the job so that I can apply for it, now I don't have anything and can't apply because she changed her mind. Thanks for nothing, doc, it's not like that I feel perfectly fine and need money for living... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Neb (Mar 24, 2021)

I forgot my sertraline this morning and I am feeling _that_ _withdrawal. _It’s late, so I’ll have to deal with this until tomorrow.


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2021)

it sucks that my mom thinks since i have a “perfect life” i’m not allowed to have negative emotions at all?? i told her i feel like i have anxiety and she told me “what do you have to be anxious about? your life isn’t hard” like ....this is why i never open up to her.


Spoiler: tw ?



we had a suicide prevention presentation during my english class today and everything that was shown in a video the counselors showed us really resonated w me, since i had suicidal thoughts back in 2019... the counselors made us fill out a google form to tell them if we felt like we needed to talk to someone abt our mental health if we wanted to. i put yes because my mental health hasn’t been great since the pandemic started, but i’m scared they’re gonna contact my parents. my parents are those type of parents that don’t believe in mental health problems,,, i’m scared they’re gna ask me why i said i needed to talk to someone if “my life is perfectly fine” :/


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)

**** this has really been a terrible day.  I’ve had enough.  Can’t wait for it to be over.


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 24, 2021)

Nvm


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2021)

Getting wisdom teeth removed tomorrow and fairly nervous about the anesthetic. Logically I know it's almost guaranteed to be fine, but that won't stop the part of my mind that goes "yeah you're definitely about to die from this". Not looking forward to the moments right before it happens.


----------



## rianne (Mar 25, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Getting wisdom teeth removed tomorrow and fairly nervous about the anesthetic. Logically I know it's almost guaranteed to be fine, but that won't stop the part of my mind that goes "yeah you're definitely about to die from this". Not looking forward to the moments right before it happens.


Sending well wishes your way. Had all four of my impacted wisdom teeth removed like five years ago and was nervous too because of my low pain threshold. But it was the second time I've gone under and I knew I was in good hands. The medical staff were competent and professional.

Be patient with yourself while you heal and make sure your toothbrush is soft. You got this! <3


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2021)

rianne said:


> Sending well wishes your way. Had all four of my impacted wisdom teeth removed like five years ago and was nervous too because of my low pain threshold. But it was the second time I've gone under and I knew I was in good hands. The medical staff were competent and professional.
> 
> Be patient with yourself while you heal and make sure your toothbrush is soft. You got this! <3


Thanks for the well wishes! 

Feeling a bit better about the whole thing after posting about it here. Seeing my thoughts put into words definitely helped since my mind was going through all the possible worst case scenarios I could think of, as if thinking about it all night will somehow change whatever outcome happens.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2021)

Having my eyes checked later and I kinda hate it even if I'm getting the same guy as before... I mean I don't think it's that worsening but it's really annoying still cause I just hate the procedure lol. I do look forward to pick out frames though and hopefully I can get photo-chromatic lenses in them

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021



MapleSilver said:


> Getting wisdom teeth removed tomorrow and fairly nervous about the anesthetic. Logically I know it's almost guaranteed to be fine, but that won't stop the part of my mind that goes "yeah you're definitely about to die from this". Not looking forward to the moments right before it happens.


Me every time I go to dentist and stuff even though they might be good, I've the lowest pain threshold but if you're allowed to listen to music that will definitely help. Best of luck! ❤


----------



## mocha. (Mar 25, 2021)

So the NFL merch I ordered for my bf to celebrate our anniversary arrived and it’s missing an item.. I’ve tried ringing their customer service which is supposed to be open but the automatic voicemail says it’s closed. So annoyed > w <


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2021)

my best friend just got back from a trip to her grandmas in arizona and now she’s constantly playing minecraft w her discord friends and hasn’t really talked to me since she’s been back. and when she does talk to me she’ll only talk abt her minecraft friends and when i respond she doesn’t really get back to me. when she was in arizona she’d constantly talk to me and it felt great bc shes one of my only friends who actually bothers to talk to me everyday :// now i feel alone again and idk how to bring it up to her without making her feel bad bc i know she enjoys playing mc and she told me she missed playing w her friends when she wasn’t at home :/


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a sore neck today. It’s mostly fine other than when I look to my right. I must have slept on it funny...

So shoulder checks when driving are painful as is trying to look out the window at work as it’s behind my desk on my right... Doesn’t help it’s a really nice spring day out either.


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 25, 2021)

Disabling my instagram soon because I'm starting ti catch myself comparing myself to others again ugggggh

Sometimes it feels like my whole life is filled with ideas and dreams of what could have been, but never came to be.

Sometimes I just wish I wasn't the boring person I am now.

It all feels like one constant wistful thought that never goes away, making me wonder that could have been different if I had chosen something else in the past.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 25, 2021)

more fwp

i wanna find a cute retro crt tv to put in my room, but am having trouble finding one. looking on amazon brings up just flat screens and spare parts and everything on ebay is expensive. plus idk if i could get my switch working on one. i mostly want one for gaming as i have a few older consoles. but i wanna be able to play my switch on it too and i'm not sure how to go about that.

i need to find a nice cute one first though. i mean look at this one (that is out of stock everywhere omg). i want a cute one dang it! everything must be cute!!!






*edit*:
any tips on getting my switch working on a crt tv would be great!

edit:
ooooh a spongebob one maybe


----------



## Toska (Mar 25, 2021)

I don’t fit in with any of my friends anymore. There’s just one I can really get along with, but that friend’s girlfriend thinks that I’m just trying to steal him from her or something. Sometimes I wish I could just be fine on my own.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 25, 2021)

It should be illegal to wake up with a headache when you didn't have one before going to sleep


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 25, 2021)

fell asleep early last night. hdksjdks
here's to me cramming again. ugh


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Getting wisdom teeth removed tomorrow and fairly nervous about the anesthetic. Logically I know it's almost guaranteed to be fine, but that won't stop the part of my mind that goes "yeah you're definitely about to die from this". Not looking forward to the moments right before it happens.


So the surgery happened a few hours ago and so far it's been completely fine. My mouth hurts a little but that's to be expected. Now I just have to spend the next couple weeks recovering from it. 

Right before I got the surgery they sent me to another room and played a video that listed all the possible worst complications which did not help with nerves. Also the video felt like one of those 1990's news broadcasts you find on Youtube at 3:00 AM. Makes me wonder when it was filmed.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 25, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> Disabling my instagram soon because I'm starting ti catch myself comparing myself to others again ugggggh
> 
> Sometimes it feels like my whole life is filled with ideas and dreams of what could have been, but never came to be.
> 
> ...


I just wanna say i felt this? It's the reason I became inactive in instagram and uninstalled it for the longest time in the previous years.

I also felt like a boring person going through that specific social media because everyone seems to be doing something worthwhile compared to me. But i guess i realized that, without comparing myself to others, whatever makes me content should make me the version of myself I'm happiest with. I can improve at my own pace and happiness.

Sorry I started to ramble about me. Anyway, i do think uninstalling or going off IG altogether is a healthy step for you. You should do things that make you happy and content. Plus, chasing your dreams at a later age isn't all that bad; I too have my "what ifs" and although I feel pretty old, I'm trying to check off those "what ifs" I kept thinking about in high school and college. No shame in chasing your dreams still.


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> Disabling my instagram soon because I'm starting ti catch myself comparing myself to others again ugggggh
> 
> Sometimes it feels like my whole life is filled with ideas and dreams of what could have been, but never came to be.
> 
> ...


i meant to respond to this earlier but i got sidetracked ;;; but i totally relate with this!! i uninstalled instagram abt 2 months ago and it was probably the best decision i made. i was constantly comparing myself to my friends and how they had “”better”” lives than i did because i never did anything or went out anywhere worthy enough to post. but i really recommend deleting it, it did wonders for me and my mental health <3


----------



## Neb (Mar 25, 2021)

Even with my antidepressant I still feel exhausted and disposable. I’m going to have to force myself outside before I get any dumpier.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 25, 2021)

ugh it's gonna take them hours to clear out this event...and I'm gonna be waiting hours to do the pack up, then a good couple hours to complete my work and get home at like midnight lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> Disabling my instagram soon because I'm starting ti catch myself comparing myself to others again ugggggh
> 
> Sometimes it feels like my whole life is filled with ideas and dreams of what could have been, but never came to be.
> 
> ...


I should really do this too, I mean sure it has been great for some communication with stores since it made things easier to arrange in special cases and such but yeah it's like.. sure I got back my neopets account and made connection but yeah really.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2021)

Also having meh thoughts about this new work opportunity... I mean sure it sounded interesting when I first heard about it and I'll definitely go there for the interview but I don't want to quit my current job for that alone, plus the new workplace sounds like totally not my thing and the employer and my contact person got like, way too big misconceptions about me sigh. No I don't want a lone computer office job lol...


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 26, 2021)

I hate applying for jobs. Why does it have to be this tedious? Why do I have to submit a resume and then fill in the exact same info in to a form? Why do I have to write a cover letter that likely isn't even read by a human? Why do basic jobs/entry level jobs require 1-3+ years of experience? Why are they so afraid of spending a couple days training someone? Why is it so bad to have a gap? Just because there's a gap doesn't mean that I'm lazy, or that I went to prison, or that I have a drug problem. WHy do I have to pretend to be someone I not, just to hope that maybe, just maybe, a recruiter will notice me and invite me for an interview, only to ultimately be ghosted?

So much work for usually nothing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2021)

Need to take a big fat dump but class is about to start.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm so bored with ANCH already, now that I've caught a few meteor showers, designed my own clothes and gained a few new islanders etc I feel like the thrill of the game has all but gone. Maybe the upcoming Easter celebration will bring back my love for the game like it did to begin with but I can't help but feel it won't, overall my feelings for the game are annoying me.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 26, 2021)

Spoiler: Petty rambles about my old job



I’ve heard that _three _teachers have quit my old job. I know they’ve lost other teachers, too. But specifically three that were teaching my age group, in my class room, have quit. So much for me having the “easy” age and “easy” class, huh?  

I loved my old job, don’t get me wrong. If it wasn’t for the pandemic I likely wouldn’t have quit (although there were some issues here and there that were getting to me) but a recurring theme was always that I had the easiest group. Drove me up the wall.

I was the _only _solo teacher and my kids, whilst the oldest, also had a different schedule from the rest. My kids never napped so I was on all day long with them. That gave me less time to plan activities, hang up art, do the in class paperwork, and clean the toys and such. But I still managed it. It was hard and what I was doing was overlooked but I loved my kids to pieces so I tried my best.

I don’t blame the new hires for walking away as I’m sure those problems above have increased tenfold with all the new covid measures. It doesn’t help that I’m sure my directors waved off their worries the same way they did mine. Baffles me how they can still blindly believe they’re the best preschool/child care centre in my area _when they can’t keep staff. _You’d think they’d connect the dots or at least try to keep staff but they just don’t seem to care. There’s always gonna be new graduates who’ve never worked in a centre before and won’t know any better.


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2021)

i have a google meet w my school counselor to talk abt my mental health in abt an hour and im super nervous bc i dont even know what im gonna talk to her about ;-;


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2021)

syub said:


> i have a google meet w my school counselor to talk abt my mental health in abt an hour and im super nervous bc i dont even know what im gonna talk to her about ;-;



oof i feel this. i hope everything goes well! sending good vibes your way.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 26, 2021)

syub said:


> i have a google meet w my school counselor to talk abt my mental health in abt an hour and im super nervous bc i dont even know what im gonna talk to her about ;-;



It’s completely understandable to be nervous, especially about first meetings. I find that they can be the easiest though since it’s usually just an introduction one!  Saying hello, telling your name, maybe what classes you’re taking at the moment - hopefully she’ll help guide the chat a little bit especially if she can tell your nervous. I hope it all goes well


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2021)

xara said:


> oof i feel this. i hope everything goes well! sending good vibes your way.


thank you!!


-Lumi- said:


> It’s completely understandable to be nervous, especially about first meetings. I find that they can be the easiest though since it’s usually just an introduction one!  Saying hello, telling your name, maybe what classes you’re taking at the moment - hopefully she’ll help guide the chat a little bit especially if she can tell your nervous. I hope it all goes well


i hope so!! i think it’s only gonna be for 30 minutes, i hope she does guide the chat though bc i’m gonna be too nervous to say much haha but thank youu!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2021)

Wish I could eat something other than stuff like jello and apple sauce right now. It's not that those foods are bad, but they get old really fast when it's all you can eat. Thankfully it's only for a couple weeks but that won't stop it from feeling way longer.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 26, 2021)

So I spoke too soon about my packages coming earlier than expected. One i
of them got delayed. It was SUPOSSED to come yesterday.

Also, it was already in my city. Why did it end up going to another city, then ANOTHER city? Now it's not even in my city and it hasn't moved since 2am today, so it's surely not coming by today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2021)

it's Friday night which means everybody and their damn brother is making as much noise as possible in this dorm and im over here w my exhausted sensory inputs just tryin to sleep  :,,,,,,)

(I would use earbuds but every pair I've ever bought has broken so that's not happening lol)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 26, 2021)

My jap. teacher is moving schools or something, which makes me upset because I love that teacher and my class in general. It would also be very frustrating if the elective is removed entirely and i'd have to take 2 years of a different language class allover again, and none of the other languages at my school are all that interesting to me and I REALLY don't want to take them.


----------



## Neb (Mar 27, 2021)

Eh I’m just tired and irritable. I should go to bed, but I don’t feel like doing anything...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2021)

Feeling way too tired, damn waking up too early and I thought it was Sunday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2021)

the fact that my dad seems to be totally in favor of the voter suppression in Georgia and against the HR1 bill honestly makes me lose a great deal of respect for him (as if I really had any lmao)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 27, 2021)

Sometimes, I feel like I'm being way too passionate about some things that I might come off as obnoxious.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2021)

also I really really need to work on art trades but I'm just not in a mood or state of mind to draw at all and it super sucks :,,,>


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 27, 2021)

Edited because I’m _more _bummed about how we’re handling covid.

Cases are rising, ICU numbers are rising, we _know _that these new variants are worse. So what do we do? Keep everything open, apparently. Because we are “rolling out vaccines” (we haven’t even fully vaccinated our elderly population yet) so that somehow means we can just ignore the _terrible _numbers?? My area, which has been relatively okay throughout, is _also _seeing a rise in cases and we have an outbreak in our hospital. 

Makes me want to scream.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 27, 2021)

Any other Chinese-Canadians watching U.S.-China relations further deteriorating and feeling terrified for the world?  Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 27, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Any other Chinese-Canadians watching U.S.-China relations further deteriorating and feeling terrified for the world?  Why can't we all just get along?



I’m not a Chinese-Canadian but watching how things are unfolding is awful. I just don’t understand how people can do things like that and think they’re justified. I really wish we could all just get along too and if you ever want to vent or anything my PMs are open


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 27, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I’m not a Chinese-Canadian but watching how things are unfolding is awful. I just don’t understand how people can do things like that and think they’re justified. I really wish we could all just get along too and if you ever want to vent or anything my PMs are open


That means a lot, thank you! My family and I are safe, and honestly, I am very grateful that we live in a community that is majority Chinese. It's just exasperating that it's the 21st century and everyone can't just coexist peacefully and some people treat others differently based on differences in skin colour, beliefs, sex, etc. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 27, 2021)

I have an ear infection where my earring stud is.

To make matters worse, because it is SO swollen, part of my earring stud is literally INSIDE my ear. Like, you can't see the front piece anymore whener the gemstones normally is. That or that part broke off, which kinda doesn't make things any better.

It's swollen, super pain sensitive and red.


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 27, 2021)

Sorry for not replying in these past few days, I was really busy ;o;



skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's also the reason why I disabled my personal instagram. The only ones I have rn are my spam account and my art account but I should probably disable my spam account too because it's slowly becoming an vent account lol. And you are right, it's never too late to pursue your dreams, it's just sometimes it's really hard to be honest to yourself when people around you are getting scholarships to travel around the world or actually getting interviewed by big national news stations for something they did (not exaggerating this). Because of that, sometimes I feel like I'm not enough when the only thing I'm doing rn is struggling with classes and rarely ever leaving my house, so it really can be discouraging >->



syub said:


> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> i meant to respond to this earlier but i got sidetracked ;;; but i totally relate with this!! i uninstalled instagram abt 2 months ago and it was probably the best decision i made. i was constantly comparing myself to my friends and how they had “”better”” lives than i did because i never did anything or went out anywhere worthy enough to post. but i really recommend deleting it, it did wonders for me and my mental health <3


You're right, as I said before above, I really should have just left Instagram completely, even though the only reasons I use it now is to keep in touch with people. But even doing that passively has a negative  effect for me because even then I'm still subconsiously comparing myself...



sheilaa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I should really do this too, I mean sure it has been great for some communication with stores since it made things easier to arrange in special cases and such but yeah it's like.. sure I got back my neopets account and made connection but yeah really.


I get this, Instagram (or really any other big social media site) is really good with connecting with people, but I will admit that even trying to connect with people on there has been....difficult. I probably should have just given up and moved on since it seems like people i try to befriend on any large social media site just doesn't want me around, or I'm just too awkward for my own good lol


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 27, 2021)

I broke one of the cabinet doors while trying to look for something. I was crouched on the floor and I grabbed onto the bottom cabinet door and a large section cleanly snapped and fell on the floor.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 27, 2021)

I miss dog cuddles. Wish my dog was here so I can give her a hug D=


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 27, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I have an ear infection where my earring stud is.
> 
> To make matters worse, because it is SO swollen, part of my earring stud is literally INSIDE my ear. Like, you can't see the front piece anymore whener the gemstones normally is. That or that part broke off, which kinda doesn't make things any better.
> 
> It's swollen, super pain sensitive and red.



Update: I went to an 'urgent care' place, urgent care in quotes cause nothing is urgent there, but they did manage to get the earring out despite how swollen and ugly it was back there. It's all cleaned up now and doesn't really hurt anymore. That or the numbing thing hasn't worn off yet.

But it's out and clean. Def infected, but I already knew that before they told me.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 27, 2021)

very, very stuck in life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2021)

it's really hard to be positive when my family is full of toxic positivity/people


also I have an incessant urge to tell my mom or uncle abt me being non-binary but I'm such a joke I'm absolutely terrified about it so I'm like, I need to do this but I really can't


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 27, 2021)

my mum needs to stop worrying about me over such little things, i coughed once and she's saying i need to go to the doctor like seriously?!?!?!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 27, 2021)

My antibiotics are pills

I hate pills like I'm almost fearful of taking them. I can't crush these either cause they're gel


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 28, 2021)

Taking pills is SO HARD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2021)

i want to buy this t&t poncho but i should not lol


----------



## pochy (Mar 28, 2021)

Spoiler



i was making cauliflower soup and reading the recipe from my ipad, and i went upstairs to change my clothes. when i came back down after 3 minutes, my ipad was on the flloor and my dad was in the kitchen. i got upset because i knew he did it, since my ipad was literally lying flat on the counter before. he then proceeded to call me some awful things  in the past, i’d believe those words, but now i remember that only someone very unwell would behave like him. i just wanna get awayyy


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2021)

I bought an etsy mask for $15 and it’s way too big. That’s a shame, as I was really looking forward to wearing it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 28, 2021)

You gettin mad at me cause I can't swallow a pill doesn't help. Idc that it's 'just a mind thing' I  PHYICALLY CAN NOT DO IT.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 28, 2021)

Some idiot ass customer at my job got mad at me because I miss heard the name of their mother. Then another person got mad at me because they're we're not enough topping on their food mind you we give the same amount to everyone.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021

Also Cosmic is back at it again with love problems. My friend introduced me to another friend his and thought it would be better if I was with this person. The person I got introduced to soon developed a crush on me and I started to like him back but, the problem is that even though me and the guy I got introduced to were being all cute n stuff we were not a couple yet and even with that fact the person that introduced me and the guy who likes me seemed like a good idea, the person who introduced us ended up having a whole episode and got jealous of us because they're the ex of the person who I got introduced to and because of this the guy that likes me decided that we should only be friends so that our friend won't get upset. Should I just be okay with this?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 29, 2021)

I've severely underestimated how much stuff I've got to pack. Since consistently having a job I've brought a lot of stuff over the years lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 29, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Taking pills is SO HARD



I’m really sorry you’re having such a hard time with your medicine!  it might be too late now but if your antibiotics are amoxicillin there _should _be the option to get a liquid version. Typically doctors write up the pills for teens & adults but when I was a pharmacy assistant I remember a woman specifically asking for the liquid version of amoxicillin because she also struggled with pills. I remember because figuring out the math & instructions for the liquid version is a pain lmao 

Again, I’m not sure if they’ll be able to switch to the liquid now that you’ve started with the pills but maybe for the future it could help to know that  for the time being though I’m not sure if you’ve tried but I find putting the pills in food like applesauce, yogurt, or pudding helps make it easier.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2021)

Not feeling it for the interview/visit tomorrow cause *some* people got me all wrong and hell no not quitting my current job for that.


----------



## Holla (Mar 29, 2021)

Holla said:


> I have a sore neck today. It’s mostly fine other than when I look to my right. I must have slept on it funny...
> 
> So shoulder checks when driving are painful as is trying to look out the window at work as it’s behind my desk on my right... Doesn’t help it’s a really nice spring day out either.



Well this improved on Friday and Saturday but flared up again last night. It woke me up a couple times and it hurt so bad to move even a little bit this morning. 

I took a bit of pain medication and it seems to have helped a little bit so I can at least turn my head a tiny bit now. Still painful to turn my head more than 45 degrees either right or left.

I hope this fully goes away in the next few days.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 29, 2021



Stella-Io said:


> My antibiotics are pills
> 
> I hate pills like I'm almost fearful of taking them. I can't crush these either cause they're gel



I struggle a lot with taking pills as well. I always have to crush them so you aren’t alone. For the gel ones are you able to pierce them with a pin or knife and then squeeze out the stuff to mix it in with something else? I’m pretty sure I did something like that before.


----------



## deana (Mar 29, 2021)

Woke up with an upset tummy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 29, 2021)

I dropped my damn phone at work. I was being a goofy ass and dropped it on the tile. Now I have to buy another one. I'm broke as hell but, I stashed away some cash from my graduation last year I got as a gift and I still have _some_ money in my bank account. Since I'm still under my dad's insurance and bill despite being almost 19 I'll have to pay him installments of 40 dollars to cover the cost of my phone. Just another bill I have to pay. Being a broke college student is rough.


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 29, 2021)

I ate too much food and I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 29, 2021)

Spoiler: :)



writing my personal anamnesis and i just realized how sad my childhood was? like................ no wonder i have all these personal issue LMAO thanks childhood trauma


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2021)

found a pic of my old cat Daisy today, she's been gone for two and a half years and she's still breakin my heart 







she loved getting in the tub lol


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2021)

now i know damn well my grandmother didn’t just shame me over preferring pads over tampons when she doesn’t even have her period anymore.  like how is it any of your business what i use? piss off.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 29, 2021)

xara said:


> now i know damn well my grandmother didn’t just shame me over preferring pads over tampons when she doesn’t even have her period anymore.  like how is it any of your business what i use? piss off.



I’m so sorry you had to deal with that. Shaming over what period products someone prefers to use has never made any sense to me. It’s already a miserable time of the month, why make it more stressful by shaming somebody for the products they use?? People have different comfort levels and different bodies!! Ugh.


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I’m so sorry you had to deal with that. Shaming over what period products someone prefers to use has never made any sense to me. It’s already a miserable time of the month, why make it more stressful by shaming somebody for the products they use?? People have different comfort levels and different bodies!! Ugh.



thank you so much. my grandmother is honestly the most critical person that i’ve ever met so this sort of thing happens a lot but i’m just,, confused as to why she even broached this subject LOL.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 29, 2021)

My dog's birthday is Thursday. Guess that's why I've been missing her a lot more lately.


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2021)

i got bad cramps today


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 29, 2021)

Holla said:


> I struggle a lot with taking pills as well. I always have to crush them so you aren’t alone. For the gel ones are you able to pierce them with a pin or knife and then squeeze out the stuff to mix it in with something else? I’m pretty sure I did something like that before.



Sorry for just now seeing this but

WAIT I CAN DO THIS?? Like this will be fine, even if it isn't dissolving into my stomach like intended? Cause if I can do this, this will make taking these damn pills SO much more easier. I'm so gonna ask the doctor lady when I see her tomorrow if I can do this. The pills I'm taking are antibiotics cause I recently had to get a minor cut on an infected area.

Edit: Google says it's bad but I'm still going to ask since I still 'eat' the capsule the medicine comes in, so that way I get all of the 100mg.


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2021)

It's almost 2:30am and I'm really tired but can't comfortably lie down. Been trying to sleep with no luck for a couple of hours now.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 29, 2021)

my stupid geography teacher gave me a 25 question assignment on canada today when i don’t even LIVE in canada. he also gave a test today when i already had two tests last week on thursday and on friday that he also gave. every assignment in his class is like 75 points. my teacher has no chill


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 29, 2021)

Remember a while ago when I was complaining about people with fake "uwu wholesome  *nuzzles you*" personalities?

So the person I was originally ranting about on this is back to their antics again in the discord server I'm in and bothers me so much how this person kinda singles me out from the rest of everyone in that server. Like, if you have anything to say to my face, then you might as well just do it.

I rarely ever feel anger, let alone any sort of visceral deep loathing, but this person is just.....uggggh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2021)

my social anxiety is so ****ing terrible I must be an awful friend


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 29, 2021)

Felt a fly pop in my hands. At least I got it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

Its hard when you try to debate about a topic with other people and then all of a sudden you just get attacked because they feel you are just "complaining" or just being so "negative" about that certain subject. Thats what I've been dealing with lately in real life and online.

I really hate how some people are telling me how to think and how to force myself to agree with them. I decide what is the right thing to say and if they has a problem with that, thats their business. Of course we live in this day in age where people think opinions are facts. It sucks but, it is what it is.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 30, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Its hard when you try to debate about a topic with other people and then all of a sudden you just get attacked because they feel you are just "complaining" or just being so "negative" about that certain subject. Thats what I've been dealing with lately in real life and online.
> 
> I really hate how some people are telling me how to think and how to force myself to agree with them. I decide what is the right thing to say and if they has a problem with that, thats their business. Of course we live in this day in age where people think opinions are facts. It sucks but, it is what it is.


That could apply to more than one topic here.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 30, 2021)

Spoiler: random rambles



I wish I could do things without my dad butting in and passing his judgment onto me, like bro just let me do things my way

I guess I am really nervous about moving away and the new job. My brain is literally so fogged about the whole situation that I don't know what to feel. There's lots of unknowns; like packing everything and how to get it up there, unpacking, where I'm going to live, am I actually going to enjoy the job, can I afford to live on my salary...jfc idek anymore. Maybe the fact that this whole thing has so many risks of things going wrong is putting me off. I haven't been this far out of my comfort zone for such a long time.

bruh just too many things to think about


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Its hard when you try to debate about a topic with other people and then all of a sudden you just get attacked because they feel you are just "complaining" or just being so "negative" about that certain subject. Thats what I've been dealing with lately in real life and online.
> 
> I really hate how some people are telling me how to think and how to force myself to agree with them. I decide what is the right thing to say and if they has a problem with that, thats their business. Of course we live in this day in age where people think opinions are facts. It sucks but, it is what it is.


That, or you're a (insert topic)-phobic just because you have a perspective or disagree with some kid zoomer. Like okay sorry we actually can read up on stuff and don't sit on tumblr all day lol.

Also just because it is what it is doesn't mean we have to agree or abide by them though.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2021)

99% sure I saw my ex-bf today while waiting for my contact person to arrive for a job interview. Luckily he didn't notice me but definitely awkward af.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 30, 2021)

xara said:


> now i know damn well my grandmother didn’t just shame me over preferring pads over tampons when she doesn’t even have her period anymore.  like how is it any of your business what i use? piss off.


Despite what your grandmother said to you don't feel shame in preferring pads over tampons, you have to use what makes you feel the most comfortable during that time of the month. I've used pads for over 15 years simply because I prefer how quickly they are to use rather than fussing around with tampons, anyone who thinks I should use the latter can jog on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2021)

Spoiler: political rant



I'm pretty positive that the reason why basically all the conservatives I know hate the HR1 bill and support the Georgia Bill so much is that they can't stand the idea of so many more people voting for Democrats and so they want to suppress as many Democratic voters as possible, but they cover it up as "a need to combat fraudulent election results."

"Fighting against voter fraud" is a funny way to say "we want to make it as difficult as possible for democratic voters to place their ballots"  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



(and before yall come at me w that "oh it's fair because the Georgia Bill affects everyone" bs. cause yeah it does, but it disproportionately affects minorities and the poor who are more likely to vote Democrat)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> That, or you're a (insert topic)-phobic just because you have a perspective or disagree with some kid zoomer. Like okay sorry we actually can read up on stuff and don't sit on tumblr all day lol.
> 
> Also just because it is what it is doesn't mean we have to agree or abide by them though.


Really? Are you going to make assumptions based on how I feel? You don't know what I struggle with and you trying to act like I have a problem isn't helping. I already have enough things going on in my life and I don't need unsolicited advice from people who think they know what the solution, but they cannot help me when they don't understand. If you wish to discuss this privately I am open to do this.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



Reginald Fairfield said:


> That could apply to more than one topic here.


I am just saying how it feels. Nobody really understands what I go through and they try to make assumptions. I really dislike that so much and that is the thing that really bothers me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Really? Are you going to make assumptions based on how I feel? You don't know what I struggle with and you trying to act like I have a problem isn't helping. I already have enough things going on in my life and I don't need unsolicited advice from people who think they know what the solution, but they cannot help me when they don't understand. If you wish to discuss this privately I am open to do this.


I was merely agreeing to your post, those people are annoying. I was just adding what bothers me as well cause I more often come across people that think you are something-phobic because you don't have the same opinions as them, but okay your pick.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I was merely agreeing to your post, those people are annoying. I was just adding what bothers me as well cause I more often come across people that think you are something-phobic because you don't have the same opinions as them, but okay your pick.


oh sorry I misunderstood your post. Sorry about that. Its just that when people assume things about me that isn't true I get defensive. I wasn't seeing that and for that I apologize. Thank you for at least seeing my side and it was foolish of me to react like that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> oh sorry I misunderstood your post. Sorry about that. Its just that when people assume things about me that isn't true I get defensive. I wasn't seeing that and for that I apologize. Thank you for at least seeing my side and it was foolish of me to react like that.


to be fair it wasn't even completely obvious to me what her post meant and it seemed to be pretty easily misconstrued. just keep in mind it's okay to share empathy with someone but try not to make it look like a negative comment directed at themselves (maybe make it clear that it's directed at someone else).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> oh sorry I misunderstood your post. Sorry about that. Its just that when people assume things about me that isn't true I get defensive. I wasn't seeing that and for that I apologize. Thank you for at least seeing my side and it was foolish of me to react like that.


Yeah I understand, I was just trying to support that I also get annoyed by those people, ugh. And yeah no problems really, I just got a bit surprised :3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> to be fair it wasn't even completely obvious to me what her post meant and it seemed to be pretty easily misconstrued. just keep in mind it's okay to share empathy with someone but try not to make it look like a negative comment directed at themselves (maybe make it clear that it's directed at someone else).


you can address me directly if that was at me


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Despite what your grandmother said to you don't feel shame in preferring pads over tampons, you have to use what makes you feel the most comfortable during that time of the month. I've used pads for over 15 years simply because I prefer how quickly they are to use rather than fussing around with tampons, anyone who thinks I should use the latter can jog on.



thank you! i definitely prefer pads as they’re more comfortable for me aha.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2021)

xara said:


> thank you! i definitely prefer pads as they’re more comfortable for me aha.


I don't really have periods these days but yeah pads are much preferred by me also since I probably would just poke around with a tampon and it would pop out lol


----------



## deana (Mar 30, 2021)

I gave someone the wrong change at my job and I feel bad


----------



## Toska (Mar 30, 2021)

Not feeling motivated at all to do my work. I’m just so exhausted all the time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't think LeBron is in the new Space Jam for his acting ability.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 30, 2021)

i'm sick -^-

it's not covid fortunately, just a mix of allergies and a cold, but omg i hate being sick so muuuuuch. my nose won't stop runnnnnniiiiiing. i am confined to my room till i'm better and have the comforts of youtube and fortnite with me. been watching lots of h2odelirious


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2021)

Spoiler



i wanna lose weight by my birthday so bad but idk i keep losing motivation and i keep feeling like it’s not worth it to keep working out?? and i wanna start eating healthier too but it’s hard .... i haven’t made changes in my diet besides eating less and i feel like i haven’t lost any weight because of my diet ;-; ugh my bday is in less than a month and i haven’t made any progress


----------



## Soigne (Mar 30, 2021)

a lot of job opportunities falling through. 

also i didn’t mean to start smoking but here we are


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 30, 2021)

I’m kind of afraid of letting people close to me outside my family know that I have self esteem issues. I’m afraid that they will think of me differently and not take me seriously.


----------



## Neb (Mar 30, 2021)

I’m having my daily mood drop right now. It used to be around 3 every afternoon, but now it’s been pushed to 8 P.M. My blood sugar drops, I become depressed, and nothing seems to help. To make matters worse I’ve been looking at things out of curiosity that just make me sadder. I don’t know why I’m torturing myself like this.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 30, 2021)

How come whenever I want to do something and i'm passionate about it, the world shuts down on me and says, "no"


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 31, 2021)

I read that to lose weight, some have been eating only once a day? Is that.... is that healthy?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 31, 2021)

New religious horror movie ads. I can't escape the nuns.


----------



## Holla (Mar 31, 2021)

Forgot my water bottle this morning. :/ I filled it up with fresh cold water and everything and then left it on the counter when I left for work.

Definitely going to have to drive home at lunchtime to go get it...

My neck is also still pretty sore this week, though it’s a little better than Monday and yesterday. I didn’t have to take medication when I woke up in order to function at least. Though I’m still not moving my head much.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021



Stella-Io said:


> Sorry for just now seeing this but
> 
> WAIT I CAN DO THIS?? Like this will be fine, even if it isn't dissolving into my stomach like intended? Cause if I can do this, this will make taking these damn pills SO much more easier. I'm so gonna ask the doctor lady when I see her tomorrow if I can do this. The pills I'm taking are antibiotics cause I recently had to get a minor cut on an infected area.
> 
> Edit: Google says it's bad but I'm still going to ask since I still 'eat' the capsule the medicine comes in, so that way I get all of the 100mg.



Right, I forgot to mention that it does depend on the medication itself so it’s definitely a good idea to ask if you can do it with yours specifically. I do know that this method tends to make the medication not quite as effective but I find as long as it’s safe to do so it’s worth it. Cause otherwise I probably wouldn’t be able to take most medications at all. So less effective is better than not taking it at all. Provided it’s safe to do so of course.


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2021)

my internet is awful i ****ing hate this


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 31, 2021)

hmmmm i have my german speaking presentation *tomorrow* and so the stress is setting in, and yet no matter how much i sit here and try to learn the information i just cannot concentrate for long enough to take any of it in (hence me ending up on tbt and posting lol). had some pretty wild brain.. clutter? fog? (idk how to explain it oops) these last few days so haven't been working before this point ((


----------



## Seastar (Mar 31, 2021)

Can I please just live somewhere else?


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 31, 2021)

Someone is probably mad at me and I feel really bad. Was it something I said? Because I’m sorry. It’s stuff like this the reason why I find it so hard to make friends.


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 31, 2021)

I am super crabby today and something bothered me and I did something stupid here. I am hoping I won’t get in trouble. But if I do, lesson learned ><.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 31, 2021)

I've been feeling down a lot lately and I really can't pin-point exactly why. It comes and goes and I never felt this way until earlier in the year. I don't know if I'm just experiencing seasonal depression and its come in with such a strong swing because of the pandemic maybe finally taking a toll one me.

Whatever it is, I just wish it would go away.


----------



## Neb (Mar 31, 2021)

_Why was I cursed with this terrible esophagus???_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2021)

my dog prob has a UTI, I've had to clean up after him twice today and I keep having to let him outside every hour or so.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 31, 2021)

i have to do my math homework last minute and i forgot i can't do math alone

just looking at the equations, i want to cry.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 31, 2021)

Spoiler: ugh



why does it feel like once something starts going wrong, everything else in life just goes along with it? i just got my schedule at work for next week and it's literally so bad. i'm back to working 55-60 hours a week, and you know i wouldn't mind it so bad it that were every now and then. but it's every single week AND i'm one of the only employees that this is constantly happening to. i worked 55 hours a week for 4 months straight for a while, and currently i'm going on week 4 of 55+ hours again. i don't get paid much, so the overtime helps me save some up while also helping me pay off some debt. i appreciate it. but there are only like 15 people who work at our store and we're open 24/7? there's just something that has to give. every single one of my coworkers is on the verge of quitting because our location keeps getting busier, people keep quitting, and upper management is utterly useless. our district manager doesn't even know how to run a store.

i've applied to work at a luxury hotel a couple days back, but the manager there is being super unprofessional with me trying to set up a time to talk/interview. i don't even think i'm going to return any of his calls anymore, because only making $2-3 more per hour from where i'm at now isn't worth it.

all of my friends are getting these super nice jobs, most of them like government positions. and here i am making coffee in my early 20s lol. it's really hard to stay happy for them without being bitter that i can't find anything worthwhile in my town. ideally i'd move somewhere with more opportunities, but alas i am plagued with debt and need to focus on getting rid of that first.

then there are the personal relationship issues i'm dealing with on top of all of this. i've been seeing this guy for nearly two years now. we've never defined what we're doing before, everything was just kind of go with the flow. until i asked him point blank what it was that we were doing, because i thought to myself, _surely if this were just a physical thing, it would've fizzled out by now. we would've broke things off, stopped talking to one another, and started dating other people. _so i brought it up, and we're still in limbo. but what is that? i feel very bad about this. i really like and care about him so much, i really want him in my life in a more serious way than what we are now. and he agrees that things might happen in the future. but why so much doubt? why so much wasted time. i simply do not understand anything. i can't move past it either, because he really does mean a lot to me.



literally none of that is important. not really coherent. mostly a rambling. i don't have anywhere to get my thoughts out sometimes so i just word vomited in that spoiler.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 1, 2021)

the fact I wasn't born a boy


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2021)

Allergy season is upon us.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2021)

Paperwork just to get hired properly, like come on I found a job


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2021)

I just realized I'm supposed to participate in a chamber ensemble rehearsal probably this weekend, playing the piano part, and I haven't even started rehearsing yet. been so busy with history lately (I have a 3000 word essay due on April 9th) and my senior piano recital is coming up as well so I haven't even thought about practicing for the chamber ensemble ugh


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2021)

Well it was just announced today that my Province will be going into its third lockdown starting soon (more details to be revealed in the next 30mins). Covid has been getting out of hand again so I’m not surprised and we do need to do something about it. Still sucks though.

I’m just glad I was able to get out and meet my now boyfriend during the brief time we’ve had between the last lockdown and this one.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice light theme burning my eyes 

Also I really hope this thing I might have a shot at won't depend on that **** ass job agency ughhhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2021)

friendo pulled a prank on me, said he finally found a gf and I was legitimately happy cause I care abt him so much, but it all ended up being fake and cause I'm overly sensitive (plus I'm under an ungodly amount of stress) now I'm over here sobbing and my heart hurts a lot


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 1, 2021)

Spoiler: this again



I wanted to see my friend this weekend at this chamber event coming up this weekend and I thought it was a great opportunity since we almost never see each other. Turns out he won’t go and I still said I would go for the sake of it but in reality I wanted to just see him again. I wanted to be able to prove I had a social life since he likes to call me a “social hermit“ and thinks I have no life so


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2021)

i get my first dose of covid vaccine tmrw but im just scared of the side effects ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2021)

why are binders so expensive


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2021)

that covid swab test HURTS, god damn.
i stg, i felt that thing in my BRAIN


----------



## piske (Apr 1, 2021)

nvm


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 1, 2021)

I honestly don’t know where to begin, I’m just done with everything and everyone right now. I feel like I’m the only one still taking this pandemic seriously.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2021)

Removed


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> I read that to lose weight, some have been eating only once a day? Is that.... is that healthy?



I would say no. It's better to eat several small snack-like things throu out the day. And plenty of water. If someone were to eat only once a day, they maybe might temporarily loose weight cause they are depriving themselves of necessary food,  but then they would gain back the weight and be back at square one.

If you deprive your body of food, or eat meals like once or twice, your body will learn to hold on to that food and not loose weight. I did this when I was younger, only ate like 2 normal sized meals a day, skipped meals/snacks/extra stuff that I normally ate and did not loose weight. Infact at one point it looked like I gained weight.

Ofcourse bodies are different and what works for one person may not work at all for another. Also, having a higher number weight does not mean you are unhealthy. Some bodies are 'bigger' than others and keep their muscles and mass more, some don't.


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2021)

ughfnfbfbdb i told my best friend i was thinking of applying at chickfila and we agreed we were gna apply together but she alrdy turned in her application and i haven’t even gotten mine,, and turns out i can’t apply anymore bc im visiting family out of town this summer ... it sounds stupid to be bothered by but idk my bf is gonna work there and if my best friend gets hired they’re gna work together and idk how to feel abt it ;v; she even asked me if it was ok if she could apply there since my bf is working there and i said yes but i only said yes bc i was gonna apply as well but now if she gets hired they’re gna work together and i’m gonna feel left out bc we had originally planned to work together :////


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2021)

gettin real tired of this april fools ****


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 2, 2021)

i'm done with the school education system. according to my mom, her preschoolers are learning about huge words that are NOT meant to be taught to a preschool level, more like a college level. learning their abc's isn't even in the requirements for what they should be learning.
i'm done. that's extremely unnecessary in my opinion. i've lost faith in the future of humanity.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 2, 2021)

Yohio is starting to look like Lady Gaga.


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Yohio is starting to look like Lady Gaga.


I didn't realise he was still around. Aside from a couple of singles that dropped a couple of years ago he seemed to just disappear after 2014.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Yohio is starting to look like Lady Gaga.


The Swedish guy? I haven't heard of him since he was in the Swedish selection for ESC some good years ago and also doing stuff in Japan. Also I remember liking one song with Seremedy way way back. Man, cool he's still around though.
-

Anyway what's really bothering me is all those administrative stuff I need to do but I can't because a) I either can't contact them properly b) it's weekend and c) i hope a thing didn't get misunderstood ugh


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 2, 2021)

Ah well covid finally caught up with my girlfriend. She'll be okay thankfully. Makes me the last one from her family and I to never have got it


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 2, 2021)

My province is going into lockdown (or well they’re “pulling the emergency brake” ) but they aren’t really restricting much?? At least not the things that need it. Toronto, Peel, surrounding areas have been in a ~grey zone~ for ages now and guess what? _They’re still seeing hundreds of cases. _Something in the ~grey zone~ clearly isn’t working. 

The new variants are worse. My region, which has done pretty well in regards to covid, is seeing cases jump up in a comparable way to Christmas. I’m so tired. I only go grocery shopping. I only go to the pharmacy. I haven’t seen friends in a year. I haven’t seen my sister in over year. I’ve had to quit my job and post pone school. But if they won’t _close things _then of course people are going to go?? And to act shocked that cases are rising _when non-essential services and stores are open _is frustrating.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2021)

My cat would not take her medicine like a good girl today. She kept trying to spit them out as she does every morning. It was a mess...on me and her . Always makes me a bit nauseous and gag.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 2, 2021)

i was sick for most of last month. my coworkers keep coming in coughing, sneezing, and being sick and maskless everywhere. sometimes one of them uses my desk so i sanitize everything all the time and dont take my mask off except for lunch and my morning tea. covid test was negative, so its not that. i had one week of feeling better finally, and it was amazing. now i woke up, and my throat feels giant and sore again. told my bf and he was very upset. idk why he always blames me for it. he said he was going to blow his brains out if i was sick again. wtf. why would anyone say that. its not my fault ;-; i get at least 8 hours of sleep every night and i am always being safe about contact. we work at the same place but he takes almost no precautions and isnt sick. i just want to go to back to sleep and forget everything. whats the point of working all the time if youre just going to be sick in your off time.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 2, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> Snip



Oh my goodness I am so sorry. I’m sorry that your coworkers aren’t taking covid seriously, I’m sorry that you’re not feeling well, and I am so sorry that your boyfriend said that to you. That is not an okay thing to say in the slightest - you told him you’re not feeling well and his reaction is to get mad and say _that? _It’s most definitely not your fault that your sick. For all you know he could be carrying the illnesses you’re catching since he’s not taking precautions at work. :/ 

I’m sorry Moo.  That’s terrible and I really really hope that you start feeling better soon


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 2, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness I am so sorry. I’m sorry that your coworkers aren’t taking covid seriously, I’m sorry that you’re not feeling well, and I am so sorry that your boyfriend said that to you. That is not an okay thing to say in the slightest - you told him you’re not feeling well and his reaction is to get mad and say _that? _It’s most definitely not your fault that your sick. For all you know he could be carrying the illnesses you’re catching since he’s not taking precautions at work. :/
> 
> I’m sorry Moo.  That’s terrible and I really really hope that you start feeling better soon


thanks Lumi    me too. ikr it makes 0 sense


----------



## oak (Apr 2, 2021)

This is small complaint but my Toby card was suppose to arrive in the mail today but then I realized it's Easter Friday so no mail is delivered on holidays or on the weekend so I gotta wait until Tuesday now.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 2, 2021)

i've been trying to practice the piano for like an hour now but i literally can't because my dog will not stop barking!
she's always like this when my mum's not home, apparently she is unable to shut up unless her favourite person is in the house


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 2, 2021)

Dont wanna make an egg bc i dont wanna post it publicly ;__; cant i just paint it blue and slap googly eyes on it and submit it without anyone judging me


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 2, 2021)

i am back again because in the 20 years i have lived, i have only just experienced what it is like to accidently "like" a really old post on facebook and idk if i should laugh about it or cry
i was only going through my own facebook page trying to find a cute picture of my old dog and i liked a post my old friend tagged me in 4 years ago 
this is one of the reasons why i'm too scared to go on social media


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> My province is going into lockdown (or well they’re “pulling the emergency brake” ) but they aren’t really restricting much?? At least not the things that need it. Toronto, Peel, surrounding areas have been in a ~grey zone~ for ages now and guess what? _They’re still seeing hundreds of cases. _Something in the ~grey zone~ clearly isn’t working.
> 
> The new variants are worse. My region, which has done pretty well in regards to covid, is seeing cases jump up in a comparable way to Christmas. I’m so tired. I only go grocery shopping. I only go to the pharmacy. I haven’t seen friends in a year. I haven’t seen my sister in over year. I’ve had to quit my job and post pone school. But if they won’t _close things _then of course people are going to go?? And to act shocked that cases are rising _when non-essential services and stores are open _is frustrating.



ontario has literally been awful at dealing with COVID like. why in god’s name are schools remaining open? why are non-essentials still open? they delayed spring break to try and curb travelling and yet with the differing zones, people are traveling to get things such as haircuts, their nails done, etc anyway.  i’m literally embarrassed to live in peel rn lol.



Moo_Nieu said:


> i was sick for most of last month. my coworkers keep coming in coughing, sneezing, and being sick and maskless everywhere. sometimes one of them uses my desk so i sanitize everything all the time and dont take my mask off except for lunch and my morning tea. covid test was negative, so its not that. i had one week of feeling better finally, and it was amazing. now i woke up, and my throat feels giant and sore again. told my bf and he was very upset. idk why he always blames me for it. he said he was going to blow his brains out if i was sick again. wtf. why would anyone say that. its not my fault ;-; i get at least 8 hours of sleep every night and i am always being safe about contact. we work at the same place but he takes almost no precautions and isnt sick. i just want to go to back to sleep and forget everything. whats the point of working all the time if youre just going to be sick in your off time.



i’m literally going to fight your bf. who the hell says crap like that?? :/ i’m infuriated, i’m so sorry. and your coworkers?? garbage. like why would you be okay with just. spreading your germs around like that, especially during a pandemic. :/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 2, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> My province is going into lockdown (or well they’re “pulling the emergency brake” ) but they aren’t really restricting much?? At least not the things that need it. Toronto, Peel, surrounding areas have been in a ~grey zone~ for ages now and guess what? _They’re still seeing hundreds of cases. _Something in the ~grey zone~ clearly isn’t working.
> 
> The new variants are worse. My region, which has done pretty well in regards to covid, is seeing cases jump up in a comparable way to Christmas. I’m so tired. I only go grocery shopping. I only go to the pharmacy. I haven’t seen friends in a year. I haven’t seen my sister in over year. I’ve had to quit my job and post pone school. But if they won’t _close things _then of course people are going to go?? And to act shocked that cases are rising _when non-essential services and stores are open _is frustrating.





xara said:


> ontario has literally been awful at dealing with COVID like. why in god’s name are schools remaining open? why are non-essentials still open? they delayed spring break to try and curb travelling and yet with the differing zones, people are traveling to get things such as haircuts, their nails done, etc anyway.  i’m literally embarrassed to live in peel rn lol.


Do the three of us live in the same province? If so, I'm frustrated as well with how the government is handling this, just over a year after the pandemic started. The problem lies with how they're not closing down the areas where the virus is actually spreading. Moreover, they're STILL not providing sick days to those who really need it and have really screwed over small restaurants and businesses on such short notice. I'm so angry. These lockdowns are not hitting the right places while schools are still open with a concerning number of cases. The ineptness from them is just baffling and heavily lacks qualities of what leaders should be. I have been waiting to take my driving test for months due to it being pushed back a few times. If it gets delayed again, then I don't know what to do.

Oh, and it doesn't help when you have family members who got misinformed and are skeptical of getting vaccines. I have not told them I'm planning to get one. If I did, then fierce arguments would arise. Yay...


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2021)

My sister brought her dog here and tonight i saw her take this piece of pizza crust my dad gave her and bring it to the living room to eat and i saw so much drool go on the rug.  I put socks on but ugh... i hate dog drool 

Also I think she ate some of my cats food... I hope my dad will remember to put the dog’s food in the bedroom my sister and her dog is sleeping since my cat likes to eat her food and throw it up.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Do the three of us live in the same province? If so, I'm frustrated as well with how the government is handling this, just over a year after the pandemic started. The problem lies with how they're not closing down the areas where the virus is actually spreading. Moreover, they're STILL not providing sick days to those who really need it and have really screwed over small restaurants and businesses on such short notice. I'm so angry. These lockdowns are not hitting the right places while schools are still open with a concerning number of cases. The ineptness from them is just baffling and heavily lacks qualities of what leaders should be. I have been waiting to take my driving test for months due to it being pushed back a few times. If it gets delayed again, then I don't know what to do.
> 
> Oh, and it doesn't help when you have family members who got misinformed and are skeptical of getting vaccines. I have not told them I'm planning to get one. If I did, then fierce arguments would arise. Yay...



I'm assuming so! I'm from Ontario and I am not thrilled about it, lol. We're over a year into the pandemic and Doug Ford & his crew still don't seem to understand what the purpose of a lockdown is?? Why lock us down, _accomplish nothing in the time we're locked down_, and they re-open everything back up and... be shocked when cases return?? Then lock us down, _continue to do nothing_, and when cases lower re-open _again _and somehow be shocked that, oh?? Re-opening makes covid cases go up?? Not providing paid sick days leads to people going to work when they're sick?? He's trying to blame the cases solely on ~young people~ and their parties while ignoring that he _literally allowed bars to be open on St. Patricks Day. _And was then shocked when people went... to the bars... and got drunk... and didn't follow social distancing rules??

And like Xara said, the "regional" lockdowns are a joke. "You can't go to the hairdresser in Toronto, it's not safe," oh... okay. I'll just drive _a half an hour away_ and go to a city that's allowed to have them open. And might as well stop for lunch while we're there because their restaurants are open too and oh! So are their malls!! Let's make a day trip out of it. It's a huge joke. I hate summertime but boy can it not come fast enough since that's when my age group is supposed to be able to get vaccinated.


----------



## Strawberry736 (Apr 2, 2021)

i am sick and i don’t know where it came from


----------



## piske (Apr 2, 2021)

Never mind. No point.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 2, 2021)

Now my switch won't charge. This is getting ridiculous.
edit: just kidding, it's the tv's (and possibly the dock's) problem not the switch. still super annoying that it won't charge in a specific dock though.


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2021)

i feel like im gonna lose my bsf soon n idk what 2 do lol


----------



## Neb (Apr 3, 2021)

I really need to move on from what happened last week. The block from Discord was hurtful and uncalled for, but there is nothing I can do about it. Whenever I try to unfollow them elsewhere I just regret the decision... Why do I value someone who just threw me away?


----------



## oak (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm not sure if this needs a spoiler but I'm putting one for mention of violence.


Spoiler



My 2 neighbours across the street were yelling at each other in the street and the lady tried to get in her car and drive away, but the guy stood in front and wouldn't let her leave. They kept on arguing for like 5 minutes but then he started to full blown scream at her and kick the car so I went out and told him to get the **** away from her car. He said to me "don't get involved" and I told him to get away from her again or I'd call the cops. So he stepped away from the car and she drove off and he started to scream at me. He was like "are you happy now?" and so many other things I can't remember cause he was rage screaming. I also can't remember what I yelled back cause I was shook but it was something about him not trapping & threatening women. Luckily he walked away to his house cause I really didn't want to see the police and be in their presence. Now my anxiety is through the roof and imma have to see him everyday across the street. I hope that lady never returns and goes somewhere safer.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 3, 2021)

oak said:


> I'm not sure if this needs a spoiler but I'm putting one for mention of violence.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



oh yikes! that is so scary! that’s good you stood up to him, but yeah, that sounds like a really bad situation . I hope you stay safe and everything will be okay.


----------



## oak (Apr 3, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> oh yikes! that is so scary! that’s good you stood up to him, but yeah, that sounds like a really bad situation . I hope you stay safe and everything will be okay.


Thanks Dun, I was really scared afterwards. I hope he never talks to me again.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 3, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> The Swedish guy? I haven't heard of him since he was in the Swedish selection for ESC some good years ago and also doing stuff in Japan. Also I remember liking one song with Seremedy way way back. Man, cool he's still around though.
> -
> 
> Anyway what's really bothering me is all those administrative stuff I need to do but I can't because a) I either can't contact them properly b) it's weekend and c) i hope a thing didn't get misunderstood ugh





Vrisnem said:


> I didn't realise he was still around. Aside from a couple of singles that dropped a couple of years ago he seemed to just disappear after 2014.







There's something different with the eyes, more than just the make up. What do you think?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's something different with the eyes, more than just the make up. What do you think?


I think I preferred his cuter take on older visual kei bands to be fair...Not a fan of that vampire look.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 3, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I think I preferred his cuter take on older visual kei bands to be fair...Not a fan of that vampire look.


I think he played a vampire in the "My Nocturnal Serenade" video.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I think he played a vampire in the "My Nocturnal Serenade" video.


Ah, I see. But yeah I didn't like the look there anyway


----------



## piske (Apr 3, 2021)

I can’t seem to sleep past 3:30 in the morning. It’s quite frustrating and then I’m tired all day...


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's something different with the eyes, more than just the make up. What do you think?


I can see what you mean about the Lady Gaga vibes. I like the evolution of his style - his clothing in this and the _My Nocturnal Serenade_ videos are things I would absolutely wear.  I ended up listening to his latest album yesterday and this song, among others, gave me early Panic! at the Disco vibes.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 3, 2021)

i'm not sure how it happened but i only got 6 hours of sleep, and i usually get 10-11 on weekends. there's no way i can fall back to sleep now so i'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 3, 2021)

my dad decided to surprise me by ordering me a box of 150 random animal crossing amiibos and while that was really nice of him, he's charging me for it so now i'm out £40, which is just brilliant 
at least i'm getting a bunch of amiibos i probably already own


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 3, 2021)

I bought groceries yesterday for me and my roomate and I texted her after what I got and she ends up getting double of some of what I got. I'm pissed because I hate wasting food especially when it comes to expiring and she's been eating out a lot lately. And then I got a bloody nose and out of the one thing she needs to buy for using them all up of mine is tissues and she forgot to buy them.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 3, 2021)

I went to the dentist and they showed me someone else's x-rays and told me I needed to get a tooth pulled asap. I went to a different dentist and they confirmed that the x-ray was not of my teeth and the tooth doesn't need to be pulled. I'm left with  a swollen face confused and frustrated by the whole experience.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 3, 2021)

still sick (getting better tho) and now my monthly is here too and i'm cramping ;^;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021



Firesquids said:


> I went to the dentist and they showed me someone else's x-rays and told me I needed to get a tooth pulled asap. I went to a different dentist and they confirmed that the x-ray was not of my teeth and the tooth doesn't need to be pulled. I'm left with  a swollen face confused and frustrated by the whole experience.


omg that is so cruddy, i'm so sorry!!! D: can't they get into like major legal trouble for that like omg.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 3, 2021)

Spoiler: Covid rambles 



I want to cry. 6000 cases. _6000 cases over the last two days. _We aren’t even through with phase 1 of vaccinations. People are saying the lockdowns aren’t needed. The amount of people I know who went out to eat yesterday for their “Easter supper” makes me sick. _6000 cases._

Which I know might not seem like a lot for people in the states but it’s a lot for me. People are acting like we’re somehow better than we were last year when we’re not. Sure, we have the vaccine made. We’re vaccinating some elderly people. But the cases as a whole, the ICU numbers, the death toll - that’s not better. I’m worse off than I was last year because these new variants are deadlier, because I’ve been unemployed for a year and running low on savings. I’m so tired.





Spoiler: Personal Rambles



Me again. Because I’m the worst and just miserable today I guess.

Can somebody let me know when this internalized homophobia **** is supposed to go away? Because mine hasn’t. I’ll be 23 in a month and I still have nights where I feel like complete garbage because I’m gay. I just feel so guilty and wrong and broken and I hate it so much. I hate it. I hate feeling this way and I hate knowing that my life is unnecessarily harder for it. My life’s already been hard enough, thank you. I’m so tired and frustrated.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 3, 2021)

i was hoping to spend a lot of time on the easter egg hunt but having my nieces and family over have took most of the day away from it. I know family comes first, but being around my family (my dad mostly) is stressful because when my mom or I ask a simple question he lashes out and asks what our problem is, which is one of the many reasons why i lock myself in my room so i don’t have to deal with being a verbal punching bag. Today he lashed out at my mom. My nieces are kids so their energy is tiresome to me (i love them so much but I am not good with kids and I get bored). I am not a good aunt. I admit it. Right now, now that everyone is in bed, I’m trying to do egg hunt but i can’t since I’m still aggravated with my dad. during the game we played he kept answering the question for people or talking when he shouldn’t be. i am so tired...and crabby. I hope my mom doesn’t make me go to disney world with him when they plan on going with the kids since mentally I cannot deal with him since he doesn’t take medicine for anxiety or acknowledges he has it. it is always on us to be on better behavior.  my mental health has been deteriorating for the last few months and I do mot need more stress. then there’s the fact they are making me move. i am still dependent on them so i have no choice in the matter. i want to stay here in this house so even if i didn’t have to move, that wouldn’t solve anything. so frustrated with so many things. 

tired of being expected to be the better person but he can continue behaving badly.


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> i was hoping to spend a lot of time on the easter egg hunt but having my nieces and family over have took most of the day away from it. I know family comes first, but being around my family (my dad mostly) is stressful because when my mom or I ask a simple question he lashes out and asks what our problem is, which is one of the many reasons why i lock myself in my room so i don’t have to deal with being a verbal punching bag. Today he lashed out at my mom. My nieces are kids so their energy is tiresome to me (i love them so much but I am not good with kids and I get bored). I am not a good aunt. I admit it. Right now, now that everyone is in bed, I’m trying to do egg hunt but i can’t since I’m still aggravated with my dad. during the game we played he kept answering the question for people or talking when he shouldn’t be. i am so tired...and crabby. I hope my mom doesn’t make me go to disney world with him when they plan on going with the kids since mentally I cannot deal with him since he doesn’t take medicine for anxiety or acknowledges he has it. it is always on us to be on better behavior.  my mental health has been deteriorating for the last few months and I do mot need more stress. then there’s the fact they are making me move. i am still dependent on them so i have no choice in the matter. i want to stay here in this house so even if i didn’t have to move, that wouldn’t solve anything. so frustrated with so many things.
> 
> tired of being expected to be the better person but he can continue behaving badly.



 i’m so sorry. my father is honestly a lot like yours - he is very clearly mentally ill (my bets are on bipolar or borderline personality disorder) and as he doesn’t even believe mental illness exists, he’s unmedicated as well and we’re all left walking on eggshells. this may not be helpful but his issues are not your fault - even when he lashes out, it’s not because of you or something you did - it’s all on him and his unwillingness to take care of himself. and regardless of what anyone else says, you do _not_ have to be the bigger person - if he upsets you, you are allowed to feel that and voice that. being the bigger person should not mean having to silence yourself or to be someone’s verbal or emotional punching bag and i’m really sorry that you have to deal with that. //hugs// 

also, i stepped away from the forums for like,, half an hour and came back to this; 






this literally scared the **** out of me. not a big deal once i actually read it but the initial red box and seeing “your account has been flagged” was scary as hell LMAO.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 3, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m so sorry. my father is honestly a lot like yours - he is very clearly mentally ill (my bets are on bipolar or borderline personality disorder) and as he doesn’t even believe mental illness exists, he’s unmedicated as well and we’re all left walking on eggshells. this may not be helpful but his issues are not your fault - even when he lashes out, it’s not because of you or something you did - it’s all on him and his unwillingness to take care of himself. and regardless of what anyone else says, you do _not_ have to be the bigger person - if he upsets you, you are allowed to feel that and voice that. being the bigger person should not mean having to silence yourself or to be someone’s verbal or emotional punching bag and i’m really sorry that you have to deal with that. //hugs//
> ☁
> also, i stepped away from the forums for like,, half an hour and came back to this;
> 
> ...



-hugs back- Thanks, friend . He has been like this all of my life but now it has gotten so bad (he is in his seventies).I’d like to not think it isn’t my fault but sometimes my sister gangs up on me too. :/ She hasn’t recently, but I know if she critcizes me for something or my dad, the other will be on my case immediately. makes me hate myself along with other factors. 

don’t worry. i am feeling overall okay about myself, but there are moments i have invasive thoughts. not today thankfully. thanks for responding . I feel a bit better now that i got that out of my system

oh yikes. that would scare me too.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 3, 2021)

Nothing is bothering me that much. I'm honestly just trying to enjoy the life I have while it's still the life I have...if that makes sense at all?


----------



## EerieCreatures (Apr 3, 2021)

I don't like to talk about stuff like this but, it's been a rough... few months. So gonna ramble about the little things that are tipping my scales too far at the moment.


Spoiler: a ramble



Recently found out I have high blood pressure, which is, kind of scary to be honest because heart issues run in my family at a pretty high frequency and I already have pretty garbage health as it is and I really, really didn't need stuff like this when I'm already trying to get my other issues under management. 

I've got, ridiculous social anxiety that makes any interaction with someone about 500x more stressful than it needs to be, and leads into this hellish cycle of trying to fight against it and be social, to struggling to talk to other people and interact, to feeling guilty when I get overwhelmed and can't do it anymore and leave people waiting when I really don't mean to. And it just repeats over and over and over and I'm very stressed out over it a lot of the time and that doesn't exactly help with the aforementioned issue and just, it's exhausting. 

and then the really dumb thing being the darn egg event on here because I haven't been here very long, I joined like, a few months ago but I have only been on for a fraction of that time because of, things in my life happening that were really bad and I couldn't deal with trying to be a normal person, and I'm still trying to learn how a lot of stuff just, is, and there's a lot I don't know and I'm certifiably stupid so the darn clues make no sense to me and I could just, not, because I don't really care that much about the collectible things, they're cool and all and I would like to have more but it's not worth this stress, but I can't even just _try_ to puzzle out the clues without getting really stressed and beating myself up for being stupid and it's, very tiresome. I was genuinely excited about this event. I've never taken part in one on here, or anywhere, in so long. I thought it would be fun. Instead I've been so stressed all day it's been making me sick. I don't even know why this is upsetting me as much as it is, but it is.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 3, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m so sorry. my father is honestly a lot like yours - he is very clearly mentally ill (my bets are on bipolar or borderline personality disorder) and as he doesn’t even believe mental illness exists, he’s unmedicated as well and we’re all left walking on eggshells. this may not be helpful but his issues are not your fault - even when he lashes out, it’s not because of you or something you did - it’s all on him and his unwillingness to take care of himself. and regardless of what anyone else says, you do _not_ have to be the bigger person - if he upsets you, you are allowed to feel that and voice that. being the bigger person should not mean having to silence yourself or to be someone’s verbal or emotional punching bag and i’m really sorry that you have to deal with that. //hugs//
> ☁
> also, i stepped away from the forums for like,, half an hour and came back to this;
> 
> ...


that startled me so much i actually jumped, and i wasn’t even the one who got the alert Dx
i guess it’s just the red and “ur account was flagged”


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 4, 2021)

I can't play octo expansion anymore. I have to buy it all over again because my account was transferred over and back.
I can still play octolings, and I have all my gear thats exclusive to the expansion,
but the hundreds of hours I spent 100% the expansion? gone.


----------



## oak (Apr 4, 2021)

xara said:


> also, i stepped away from the forums for like,, half an hour and came back to this;
> 
> View attachment 366018
> 
> this literally scared the **** out of me. not a big deal once i actually read it but the initial red box and seeing “your account has been flagged” was scary as hell LMAO.


I had the same pop up and had to change my password. It sure did give me a startle.


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 4, 2021)

No better way to start off your Easter Sunday but with a flat tire!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2021)

can it be tuesday so i can actually fix this thing, grah.


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 4, 2021)

Procrastinating super hard on this essay due tonight. Plus it’s Easter today so I’ll have less time to complete it.


----------



## Neb (Apr 4, 2021)

After I unfollowed my ex they did the same thing and started playing some love songs ( for someone else). I’m so conflicted. On one hand I feel liberated from that toxic relationship, but on the other I feel abandoned and disposable. They found my replacement in less than two weeks. I did nothing to warrant the block and I was never given their true intentions. I’d rather be dumped directly than given some white lies and a block. At least I don’t have to be stuck with someone who treats me that way anymore.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 4, 2021)

Feeling down tonight because I don’t have any friends in person & I can’t see my girlfriend because she lives too far. Haven’t gotten together with anyone in over a year now (save for my parents) and we’re coming up on my 2nd pandemic birthday spent completely alone. I reached out to an old friend today asking if she’d want to hang out this week (we’re both fully vaccinated so yay!!) but she has ignored the message all day. Feeling very lonely, and dreading my birthday as I always do.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 5, 2021)

I can’t sleep but I’m bored so idk what else to do


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2021)

still haven't found some eggs and i swear i'm gonna flip lol


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 5, 2021)

Dude, we get it. You're a 15 year old Soundcloud music producer. Just please for the love of _god _stop trying to turn the Discord server for visual novels about you


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2021)

i need 3 more my melody eggs hope i can catch 2 from the restock at least cause i dont think i will find the eggs i still need


----------



## Merielle (Apr 5, 2021)

Okay, this isn't anything terribly serious, but I'm a pretty germophobic/squeamish person, and...


Spoiler: gross warning



I was getting the towels out of the washing machine and putting them into the dryer, when I noticed something dark and round in the bottom of the washing machine.  I was like, is that a coin?  A hair clump, maybe?  And so I picked it up with my bare hands.  It was actually a piece of cat poo that had somehow gotten in one of the towels.  
I was distressed, to say the least.
All the towels have been inspected and are getting washed again.  I have thoroughly washed my hands three times in hot water.  I still do not feel clean.  Gahhh.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Apr 5, 2021)

I have an assignment to do tomorrow on-campus and I'm kind of confused by it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 5, 2021)

I need four more eggs. i’d like all the eggs but I think that isn’t going to happen. I am having fun but I am also extremely frustrated. I am internally screaming inside not to mention how fast one of the eggs went out of stock. something else is bothering me but I can’t talk about it.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 5, 2021)

hurts when you find out that you don't mean anything to someone you think the world of


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 5, 2021)

Sometimes I feel so sure, and other times I wonder if I even mean anything to them. I know that I am way more attached to them than they are with me. I wonder sometimes if I really care about them for them or they were just an opportunity for me to escape.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2021)

so I have a big academic essay due on Thursday and I'm literally missing one particular source and I cannot find a resource for it ANYWHERE within the profs set limits on where I can find resources (Credo, books, etc). It's the last piece of info I need to write this essay, im so frustrated.

I might have to talk to my prof about it tomorrow. why's he gotta make this so difficult smdh


----------



## Neb (Apr 6, 2021)

Due to being on an airplane (with a mask on of course), I can’t go back to work until I have a Covid test. This will be my first test since the pandemic started. I’m probably fine, but it’s scary nonetheless.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Nvm, just a miscommunication error.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 6, 2021)

i wish i didn't cry every day at school because of math. i have a feeling out of nowhere i'm suddenly going to fail the class and have to retake the class over again.
i've been getting less sleep lately. i only slept 6 hours on sunday and 4 hours today. that's not normal at all for me. i love sleep, i usually sleep a lot longer.
and seeing people just adds to my loneliness, i have friends, i'm not lonely, but i feel so empty.


----------



## piske (Apr 6, 2021)

My dad fell for a phishing scam and now we’re dealing with the fallout and I’m just so stressed and anxious and sick-feeling... and hence, not sleeping either...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2021)

piske said:


> My dad fell for a phishing scam and now we’re dealing with the fallout and I’m just so stressed and anxious and sick-feeling... and hence, not sleeping either...


Omg nooooo I'm so sorry  I really hope you can solve it even though it does take some work I really really hope you will make it through *sends hugs* ❤

And yeah considering the amount of that **** I've gotten both in emails and as phone calls, knocks on wood, I'm glad I haven't. But yeah sadly it can happen even though you're the most careful person.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 6, 2021)

It still hasn't sunk in that I'm flying out of my hometown at the end of this week and not coming back (apart from visits/events of course). I'm anxious about moving and the job in the background, and just waiting for it to move to the foreground of my mind and imma break down lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2021)

just think... three days from now I'll finally be able to drop this stupid history essay for at least a week, and then after Sunday's recital I'll be home free until Thursday of next week.


now if I could just get myself to start writing this essay that would be great.


----------



## piske (Apr 6, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Omg nooooo I'm so sorry  I really hope you can solve it even though it does take some work I really really hope you will make it through *sends hugs* ❤
> 
> And yeah considering the amount of that **** I've gotten both in emails and as phone calls, knocks on wood, I'm glad I haven't. But yeah sadly it can happen even though you're the most careful person.


Thank you  I’m working on some stuff this morning because i was worried about our router and it seems they aren’t as savvy as i had feared but I’m still checking everything and making my parents check/update everything. It’s a nightmare.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2021)

piske said:


> Thank you  I’m working on some stuff this morning because i was worried about our router and it seems they aren’t as savvy as i had feared but I’m still checking everything and making my parents check/update everything. It’s a nightmare.


Sounds good, and yes better check everything to prevent larger damage. And I can imagine, I really hope you can solve it the best way possible with minimal damage from everything ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2021)

I gotta say, one of the worst things that has come out of this pandemic is the idea that using disposable cups/bags/containers/etc is not only okay, but also encouraged at this college.

like when I go to the dining hall, yeah they give us containers that are supposedly biodegradable and turn into soil after 90 days, so that's fine with me. but what I'm not okay with is the fact that they encourage us to use plastic disposable silverware, as well as not allowing people to fill their own re-usable cups (ofc due to pandemic safety precautions). they're not explicitly against people bringing their own carrying bag to put their food into, but they do put out a ton of plastic bags for people to use as well, which I myself am guilty of using cause... i mean, they're right there. it's hard to not go the convenient route and just use a plastic bag, or plastic silverware.

this has been bothering me for a while and starting today I'm making a conscious effort to bring my own bag to put food into, as well as using my own silverware (not the plastic crap) and re-using straws. the cup thing is still an issue, however. we're not allowed to fill our own containers, which is totally understandable. they don't want people bringing cups that someone who may have COVID-19 last used (especially if they didn't wash it). but I can't describe the amount of guilt I feel every single time I throw away a stack of paper/plastic cups from my room.


it would be nice if the college took more steps to be environmentally friendly, such as giving us biodegradable silverware to use, as well as minimizing plastic waste from wrappers and bags and stuff. the containers are a good first step but it really isn't enough, especially when there are 1600 people going in and out every day throwing away plastic cups and plastic silverware with no cares in the world.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2021)

Spoiler: Blerrrgh



So... I might have a chance of staying at my current workplace(which I love, a lot). Thing is apparently my job coach/contact person thought it was a good idea to tell my boss I have right to get the payment partly paid by job agency.... which is rather annoying cause it mean I would still have to be with them and I don't know if I am 100% eligble for it(the employer can get it if they eg. hire people with ASD and they need to make adjustments at the workplace). 

I'm a bit afraid he got too hooked on getting a reply whether he can use that thing from the job agency or not, cause he should be able to hire me regardless to be fair...I know I should probably talk to him but I'm just... praying it will all go good now.


----------



## piske (Apr 6, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Sounds good, and yes better check everything to prevent larger damage. And I can imagine, I really hope you can solve it the best way possible with minimal damage from everything ❤


Thank you, sheilaa! Your supportive words mean a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2021)

piske said:


> Thank you, sheilaa! Your supportive words mean a lot  ❤


No problems ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2021)

why is this opening sentence so difficult to write ;___;


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2021)

Well... My Mom has suffered with Atrial fibrillation for several years now so she goes to get tests done every couple years. She went for her most recent one last week and got her results today....

Unfortunately they weren’t good. She’s on medical leave from work starting today and has to go for surgery in the next month or so and there’s no guarentee that it will fix the problem. If it doesn’t then that will more than likely lead to heart failure.

I’m staying as positive as I can right now and am hoping the surgery will be the answer but I can’t help but feel worried still.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Holla said:


> - snip -



Omg, I’m so sorry about this, Holla.  I hope she pulls through.  This sounds really worrying.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 6, 2021)

I just want me and my dad to get vaccinated. I miss working, I hate feeling anxious every time I spend money because I know I’m not making any, and I miss getting to see my friends.

A part of me is also anxious though because I’m worried I’ll feel like I wasted all this free time. I haven’t accomplished anything in this time home and I’ll probably never get to have another year or so off from work like this. Just feeling conflicted and tired and blah.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 6, 2021)

i wrote a lot in my island journal yesterday and i kept saving my drafts, but i just checked and all of it was gone. my entry was almost done too 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021



Holla said:


> Well... My Mom has suffered with Atrial fibrillation for several years now so she goes to get tests done every couple years. She went for her most recent one last week and got her results today....
> 
> Unfortunately they weren’t good. She’s on medical leave from work starting today and has to go for surgery in the next month or so and there’s no guarentee that it will fix the problem. If it doesn’t then that will more than likely lead to heart failure.
> 
> I’m staying as positive as I can right now and am hoping the surgery will be the answer but I can’t help but feel worried still.



I’m really sorry.  sending positive thoughts and wishes your way and to your mom. If you need anything, feel free to message me. Hang in there.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 6, 2021)

with the coming of spring, which i'm glad about, comes heat. and my room does not have an exit vent so i'm SWEATING TO DEATH with my fan on full blast. and my bed that has still not been replaced yet (still haven't gotten the new one -_-) makes it impossible to open my windows to get some air. oh i can not wait till i get my new bed and i can put stuff in my windowsills and get some fresh air in here.


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2021)

Holla said:


> Well... My Mom has suffered with Atrial fibrillation for several years now so she goes to get tests done every couple years. She went for her most recent one last week and got her results today....
> 
> Unfortunately they weren’t good. She’s on medical leave from work starting today and has to go for surgery in the next month or so and there’s no guarentee that it will fix the problem. If it doesn’t then that will more than likely lead to heart failure.
> 
> I’m staying as positive as I can right now and am hoping the surgery will be the answer but I can’t help but feel worried still.



oh no! i’m so sorry. i’ll keep you and your mom in my thoughts and prayers. 




Dunquixote said:


> i wrote a lot in my island journal yesterday and i kept saving my drafts, but i just checked and all of it was gone. my entry was almost done too



oh i _hate_ when that happens. i’m really sorry, friend.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 6, 2021)

xara said:


> oh no! i’m so sorry. i’ll keep you and your mom in my thoughts and prayers. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be okay; thanks so much for the response ..  It's not the worst thing that could've happened.   I was so close to being done with my entry and having to start over is like omg rawr face. lol.   Maybe it'll come out better this time.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 6, 2021)

Holla said:


> - snip -


I'm so sorry. I hope your mom's surgery is successful and sending you and your family lots of good vibes.  



Dunquixote said:


> - snip -


Oh no, that's the worst! I wish you success on getting your entry written up again! 

It hurts me to my core when end users don't use software as intended and end up coming back to my development team with feature requests that we wouldn't have to work on if they were using the third-party software correctly.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 6, 2021)

tysm ☺. I'll get it done. just kinda a pain since I had a lot done. 

Ah that sounds so frustrating.  Hang in there. If you need to vent, feel free to message me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2021)

this is a 3000 word essay and yeah I've already got 638 words written but I can't help but feel like I'm already getting stuck


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 6, 2021)

nvm


----------



## Neb (Apr 6, 2021)

I hate the fact I miss being in an abusive and codependent relationship. My fear of being alone allowed me to tolerate so many things. I even tried making attempts of reaching out after I was abandoned. It’d be nice if I could start dating again, but I’m afraid of rebounding while I’m not over them...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2021)

Spoiler:  



Favorite professor of mine is planning to move away. Don't think he'll stay. He's a sensitive and kind soul and I look up to him. I'm very fond of him. I think it's gonna hit me like a ton of bricks when that day comes. Also feeling depressed and ****ty. Feel like I'm a loser and that I'm not intelligent, and that people don't like me. Thinking I ****ed up. And once I think that way, it goes ****ing downhill. Bet my mom would ****ing laugh at me and say I'm a ****ing loser like my deadbeat dad. I'll never say a peep to her about my problems because **** her. I'm tired. I'll see someone soon to help console me. I don't know, I just would like to continue feeling empty. Though it's an awful feeling, sometimes I'll just want to linger on to all the negativity. 

And sometimes I do things that I'll just beat myself over the head with over and over. Like if I feel like I said something idiotic or insulting or if I made a complete fool of myself, I'll lose it. Gonna start thinking that people will hate me or dislike me, and no one loves me. Maybe I got told that too many times by my family and I now turn out to want to receive love from every single person and for everyone to care for me, but that's a lot to ask for. It's impossible but it makes me so sad. I hate myself.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> - snip -



Hey, Dawn.  I’m sorry your favorite professor is moving away.  That’s tough.  And I‘m sorry you’re feeling this way too.  I can relate as I’ve felt this way before.  For what it’s worth I think you’re a great person and your family is just rude af.  You seem so much happier when you’re away from them.  I’m here for you as a friend and if you need to talk or anything just let me know.


----------



## piske (Apr 6, 2021)

Spoiler: long



Pretty sure the criminals didn’t hack our router but the laptop is shot. Feeling like i need to consistently force my dad to keep updating/changing stuff. I’m not a black hole of nerves anymore but I’m still quite worried and anxious because of what they could have stolen off of the laptop (taxes) and the potential to start opening credits cards/steal identities... i hope nothing like this happens to anyone else here. I can’t even be mad at my dad anymore. It’s 100% preventable but my dad is way too trusting, even though i thought i had taught him better. I just feel such guilt like i could have prevented this from happening... i know i shouldn’t dwell on that because i can’t change what has happened, but i feel like that will keep me up again tonight  also tfw you tell your friend about everything and they don’t even check in to see how i am or anything and tells me about some inane thing instead, like i really care


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 6, 2021)

Spoiler: Personal Rambles



I don't know why I'm so bad with conflict. Well, that's not entirely true. My childhood was rocky and full of conflict that ended badly. It makes sense. Either way, I'm terrible with it and the stupid thing is _I know I'm terrible with it. _So why I even bothered commenting on the situation is beyond me. It's gotten me all upset and frazzled _and it's my own damn fault_. I know it's one of my anxiety points. I know that. I should know better than to have done that but I did it anyways and I just feel so stupid, yunno? I feel sick to my stomach and like a complete idiot.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 6, 2021)

ugggh why do I suck so much at human interactions


----------



## oak (Apr 6, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Personal Rambles
> 
> 
> 
> Snip


I don't think you're an idiot! I find you to be well spoken if that helps at all.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 6, 2021)

oak said:


> I don't think you're an idiot! I find you to be well spoken if that helps at all.



You're really, really sweet for saying that Oak, thank you.   You're really well spoken and lovely whenever I see you around the site.  

Sometimes it feels like people talk down to me/are condescending when making their points and that always makes me feel really dumb, especially because I always try to not do that to them, yunno? Or they just start shouting/talking louder than me (my dad does that) and that makes me feel dumb for bothering to say anything. The way I react to it too just makes me feel like an idiot. Like a normal person's response isn't to cry and feel sick after every little bit of conflict but that ends up happening and I always feel so stupid for crying. I know whatever has happened isn't a big deal so then I get even more frustrated with myself for crying about it. :/


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Personal Rambles
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I'm so bad with conflict. Well, that's not entirely true. My childhood was rocky and full of conflict that ended badly. It makes sense. Either way, I'm terrible with it and the stupid thing is _I know I'm terrible with it. _So why I even bothered commenting on the situation is beyond me. It's gotten me all upset and frazzled _and it's my own damn fault_. I know it's one of my anxiety points. I know that. I should know better than to have done that but I did it anyways and I just feel so stupid, yunno? I feel sick to my stomach and like a complete idiot.



you’re not stupid or an idiot at all, love. as someone with anger issues who’s also bad with conflict, i feel your pain and you’re not alone at all. but you’re genuinely one of the sweetest members here on the forum and i’m sorry that you’re not having the best time rn but my pms are always open if you need someone to talk to!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't think I'll be able to graduate into 9th grade at this rate


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 6, 2021)

xara said:


> you’re not stupid or an idiot at all, love. as someone with anger issues who’s also bad with conflict, i feel your pain and you’re not alone at all. but you’re genuinely one of the sweetest members here on the forum and i’m sorry that you’re not having the best time rn but my pms are always open if you need someone to talk to!



You're really sweet Xara, thank you  Just in general you're always sweet when I see you around the site and you're sweet for saying your PMs are open and such. I think I'm okay it was just a combination of my dad saying ignorant things and other things going on at the same time that was really overwhelming. Thank you again though for being so sweet and replying to my post it means a lot that you and @oak did that. I hope you both are having a lovely night


----------



## vixened (Apr 6, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 7, 2021)

every day feels the same


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 7, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> - snip -


You're not an idiot for having human emotions/reactions and from your posts, you come across as a very sweet and considerate individual! I'm also very bad at dealing with conflict from my childhood (I avoid it at all costs) and I've only really started learning to deal with conflict more head on in university. I've also noticed that points can come across colder/harsher as intended over messages because you don't have tone of voice and body language to go off of. 

More work-related things that have triggered me this morning. I cannot believe that an experienced professional was about to present a PowerPoint to management where there was way too much text and visuals on each slide.   The content was about stuff I had worked on, and _I_ couldn't even follow along with the flow of the presentation... not to mention, my other coworkers and I had <15 minutes to try to salvage the PowerPoint because we have other project meetings to stay on top of... 

This new project is already tedious and complex enough on its own; I don't have the time, energy, or patience to have to redo everything this person works on.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2021)

Feeling a bit better after talking to my superior about that work stuff so I hope everything will be alright


----------



## Holla (Apr 7, 2021)

I’m feeling really cooped up at the office today and I still have 4 more hours to go after lunch. Thankfully I’m going to go for a walk in the park at lunch so hopefully that’ll help.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2021)

vixenism said:


> Spoiler: ASD rambles
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking on how I'd be without my autism. It kinda makes me feel bad thinking about though...





Spoiler: reply



don't feel bad abt it, it's totally understandable. but if the people whom you hang around or listen to make you feel like you're inferior in any way because you're autistic then they're not worth your time. I mean yeah sure life might be a bit easier without it, but ultimately being autistic should not impact your quality of life. It just happens that society is not made to accomodate ASD. I've been looking into this a lot and I want to start speaking out for autism and other neurodivergent disabilities because I as well as other people with those disabilities deserve so much more credit than we're ever given. We're also fine just the way we are and people who treat autism like a disease that needs to be cured are truly terrible people.




anyways I really can't wait for Friday so I can just be done w this essay and start to relieve some of my stress


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2021)

Whenever I look at these warning points, its like a dark cloud hanging over me over some of things I did on this site. I don't know what is even wrong with me anymore. I contradict myself when I said I was going to quit, but then I ended coming back. I feel like I've lost my mind and have no idea whats even going on. Its like part of me wants to stay on here to express myself, but then other part of me is wanting to quit. I am just lying to myself at this point.

Sometimes I wish I can just go back in time to when I first came to this site and just get rid of that ridiculous thread I made where people were trying to help me, but then I let my anger get the best of me and I made myself look like a fool. Maybe thats why people got the notion that I was being negative. Now I feel like a total jerk. Its probably the impression people got from me when I introduced myself. Maybe thats why whenever I speak about the issues of New Horizons that people assume that I'm the "negative person". I know this is stuff that happened in the past, but now I just feel like no matter what I say or no matter how many times I try to be honest with myself or anything I say, I end up getting shamed on. It took me long to realize this and now I feel guilty. (sigh)....what a fool I was


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2021)

I feel really hungry for some reason but I can't eat until after 6pm cause that's when my class ends


----------



## oak (Apr 7, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> snip


Without those mistakes you would have never came to this realization! You needed to make those small mistakes to shift your perspective. Hopefully you can learn to forgive yourself so it doesn't weigh heavy on your mind.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 7, 2021)

It's over 90 degrees outside, kill me now.
it should not be this kind of weather in april, but oh well. it gets like this before spring can even start every year.


----------



## buny (Apr 7, 2021)

i misunderstood rules and bumped a thread too soon, i feel bad for it and im sorry :c just wanted to say that.. ; o ;


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 7, 2021)

I know this is not my place, but there was a missing teen last seen in my area and now he’s been pronounced dead by a hit and run. Even though I never knew him personally, he died so young and seemed like a kind individual. It makes me cherish my own life even more and appreciate everyone close to me.


----------



## Toska (Apr 7, 2021)

I’m trying to schedule something with a few friends, but nobody is responding to my messages. I don’t mean to harass them, but we don’t hang out that often. The constant fear that I’m annoying them because I want to hang out isn’t helping.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 7, 2021)

I feel so sick and nauseous. I feel like i just want to vomit but don't want the embarrass myself. I'm still in online school so that doesn't help at all, Ugh.


----------



## piske (Apr 7, 2021)

Allergies, so, so much


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 7, 2021)

Not me having yet another romantic orientation crisis today

I've been having these a lot lately, might just be a blob of trash who knows. wish they could stop...


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 8, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2021)

stayed up late working on that essay and now I feel really awful waking up this morning


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2021)

Every time I see people being happy to get vaccinated, I can't help but feel a little down because I know I wouldn't be able to get it even if I wanted to. With a family who is against vaccines due to misinformation, it makes it hard for me to truly voice my thoughts to them. I only said I wouldn't be getting it to avoid arguments. As a matter of fact, I want to get a shot to prove them wrong that the vaccine against the virus works. It's way better than catching it and having long-term symptoms. Thanks a lot, Facebook.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Every time I see people being happy to get vaccinated, I can't help but feel a little down because I know I wouldn't be able to get it even if I wanted to. With a family who is against vaccines due to misinformation, it makes it hard for me to truly voice my thoughts to them. I only said I wouldn't be getting it to avoid arguments. As a matter of fact, I want to get a shot to prove them wrong that the vaccine against the virus works. It's way better than catching it and having long-term symptoms. Thanks a lot, Facebook.


same **** happens when I tell my mom I want to get the J&J vaccine. she's like "I really wouldn't get it if I were you, lots of people have died" like ma if it was that dangerous they would not administer it to students on campus so easily, I absolutely guarantee it. I'm signing up to get the vaccine probably this Sunday (forgot to mention, the university/public health dept. is distributing the vaccines) and she absolutely hates it but idc. 

she also said yesterday "people have been getting really ill after the second dose" but the thing is the J&J vaccine is only one dose, but then she was like "YEAH THEY'LL TELL YOU THAT INITIALLY AND THEN AFTERWARD TELL YOU TO COME BACK FOR A SECOND DOSE" like is she really that ****ing paranoid about it?? I have no clue what kind of bs she's been reading on fb but she's driving me insane.
(she was prob also getting the vaccine confused with the other two vaccines, which do require two doses. but I know plenty of people, including multiple on this forum, who have gotten one of the two dose vaccines and they're perfectly fine)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> same **** happens when I tell my mom I want to get the J&J vaccine. she's like "I really wouldn't get it if I were you, lots of people have died" like ma if it was that dangerous they would not administer it to students on campus so easily, I absolutely guarantee it. I'm signing up to get the vaccine probably this Sunday (forgot to mention, the university/public health dept. is distributing the vaccines) and she absolutely hates it but idc.
> 
> she also said yesterday "people have been getting really ill after the second dose" but the thing is the J&J vaccine is only one dose, but then she was like "YEAH THEY'LL TELL YOU THAT INITIALLY AND THEN AFTERWARD TELL YOU TO COME BACK FOR A SECOND DOSE" like is she really that ****ing paranoid about it?? I have no clue what kind of bs she's been reading on fb but she's driving me insane.
> (she was prob also getting the vaccine confused with the other two vaccines, which do require two doses. but I know plenty of people, including multiple on this forum, who have gotten one of the two dose vaccines and they're perfectly fine)


What really annoys me the most is that the people against it really try to make things look bad from their perspective and are being overdramatic about it. It's really important to do deep research on stuff that is credible and look at the full story with critical thinking involved. The ignorance of some people is infuriating...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2021)

I really need to renew my NSO but I had a bit too many expenses this month, well maybe next payment as long as I get all the money I should.


----------



## a potato (Apr 8, 2021)

I’m trying to think if I want a nicer apartment that would be an almost scary percentage of my income, or sacrifice some amenities to save money. Lots of fun! /s


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2021)

searching for V6 on youtube because there's a news channel in telugu(?) named that ...grrr


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 8, 2021)

Why all of a sudden is my professor being super nit picky with grading? I’ve been getting points ticked off for the smallest reasons and she has overall been in a worse mood than lately.


----------



## Kittywulfe (Apr 8, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> same **** happens when I tell my mom I want to get the J&J vaccine. she's like "I really wouldn't get it if I were you, lots of people have died" like ma if it was that dangerous they would not administer it to students on campus so easily, I absolutely guarantee it. I'm signing up to get the vaccine probably this Sunday (forgot to mention, the university/public health dept. is distributing the vaccines) and she absolutely hates it but idc.
> 
> she also said yesterday "people have been getting really ill after the second dose" but the thing is the J&J vaccine is only one dose, but then she was like "YEAH THEY'LL TELL YOU THAT INITIALLY AND THEN AFTERWARD TELL YOU TO COME BACK FOR A SECOND DOSE" like is she really that ****ing paranoid about it?? I have no clue what kind of bs she's been reading on fb but she's driving me insane.
> (she was prob also getting the vaccine confused with the other two vaccines, which do require two doses. but I know plenty of people, including multiple on this forum, who have gotten one of the two dose vaccines and they're perfectly fine)



I've had my first Pfizer shot and the side effects were not too bad. The injection site was really sore the next day and I felt a little run down, but otherwise everything was fine. I get my second dose next week. My husband has had both doses of the Pfizer and he didn't have any side effects from the first shot, but the second shot he did get a slight fever later that day, but he took some ibuprofen and was fine by the next day. Most of my in-laws have all been vaccinated without complaint. I think everyone got Pfizer as well, except one of my brothers-in-law who got the J&J and he's fine too.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2021)

I’m good now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 8, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 8, 2021)

Fretting this performance already. I barely practiced and now I have to submit it in an hour. I feel bad for the judge who will receive my recording.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 8, 2021)

I have this fly soaring around me and it’s buzzing near my ear. I’m Stuck on my computer chair still logged in at work, so can’t move I’m until my shift is over. Gosh it’s driving me crazy.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 8, 2021)

Niece had to be picked up from school early because one of her friends tested positive for covid. They're actually one of our neighbors, so the kids were out playing together just yesterday too. Now everyone that's been in the house with her needs to be quarantined for 2 weeks. I'm not too bothered by that, I'm just bothered for my niece I guess. Imagine being 6, finally going back to school, not even finishing the day and you have to return home to online learning with the knowledge that you _might_ get sick. Just a big oof.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 8, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Niece had to be picked up from school early because one of her friends tested positive for covid. They're actually one of our neighbors, so the kids were out playing together just yesterday too. Now everyone that's been in the house with her needs to be quarantined for 2 weeks. I'm not too bothered by that, I'm just bothered for my niece I guess. Imagine being 6, finally going back to school, not even finishing the day and you have to return home to online learning with the knowledge that you _might_ get sick. Just a big oof.


I’m sorry nef . i hope she’ll be okay. that sounds so frustrating.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 8, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m sorry nef . i hope she’ll be okay. that sounds so frustrating.



Thanks Dunq, hope she does get by this unscathed too. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Neb (Apr 8, 2021)

Nothing like having your blood sugar crash in the middle of your shift!


----------



## deana (Apr 8, 2021)

Looking for a new apartment is stressful


----------



## piske (Apr 8, 2021)

a potato said:


> I’m trying to think if I want a nicer apartment that would be an almost scary percentage of my income, or sacrifice some amenities to save money. Lots of fun! /s


It’s absolutely disgusting what apartments charge. Especially considering how difficult it is to own a home these days. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2021

I took a shower and thought it would help with my allergies and i came out ridiculously itchy. I took some Benadryl and I’m still really itchy. What the heck


----------



## Clock (Apr 8, 2021)

This year is just getting worse to be honest, i'd say more about it, but its 80% private.
Other than that, I'm just worried about my family during covid, since our area started getting more cases and I don't want anything bad happening to them.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 8, 2021)

i’m tired of feeling self conscious every time someone from high school or my old college comes into work. like, i graduated and now i’m making your coffee. it’s a bit embarrassing. and i know it shouldn’t be, but for some reason i can’t shake the feeling that i messed up somewhere. 

also my arm is falling off thx moderna


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2021)

Spoiler



why cant i stop obsessing over my weight?????


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Niece had to be picked up from school early because one of her friends tested positive for covid. They're actually one of our neighbors, so the kids were out playing together just yesterday too. Now everyone that's been in the house with her needs to be quarantined for 2 weeks. I'm not too bothered by that, I'm just bothered for my niece I guess. Imagine being 6, finally going back to school, not even finishing the day and you have to return home to online learning with the knowledge that you _might_ get sick. Just a big oof.



 that’s awful. i’ll keep her in my thoughts - sending many good vibes your way!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 9, 2021)

xara said:


> that’s awful. i’ll keep her in my thoughts - sending many good vibes your way!



Thanks xara, it's really appreciated and the good vibes too.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 9, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Niece had to be picked up from school early because one of her friends tested positive for covid. They're actually one of our neighbors, so the kids were out playing together just yesterday too. Now everyone that's been in the house with her needs to be quarantined for 2 weeks. I'm not too bothered by that, I'm just bothered for my niece I guess. Imagine being 6, finally going back to school, not even finishing the day and you have to return home to online learning with the knowledge that you _might_ get sick. Just a big oof.


So sorry to hear this. Your poor wee niece . Been through quarantine with A and it is frustrating just waiting . More good vibes from this side of the pond


----------



## deana (Apr 9, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Looking for a new apartment is stressful





Spoiler: back with the full rant because i'm still bothered



So moving apartments is stressful yeah ~ but here's the real scoop for anyone who cares to read this and mostly just for me to vent 

Told my landlord back in November we were going to be moving this summer for sure because this place isn't working out (too small otherwise it is nice here). Landlord already found a new tenant for after our lease so we gotta go by the end of May, there is no option to sign on for more time here. Sounds all fine, I didn't want to stay here any longer anyway BUT THEN our situation changed and now we might have an opportunity to move back to the city we were living in previously. But we would need some more time to coordinate a move between cities and my partner would need to get a transfer through his work and all that. So that all kinda puts us in an annoying spot where I've already committed to leaving this place, but it's too short of notice to try to move cities so we are just going to have to sign on to a new apartment in our current city which is not my fav :/ 

As far as the actual searching.. it seems that everything that is posted at the moment is all from those giant rental companies that want your entire life story for the rental application. I get why they do that and all but I feel like I don't look great on paper because it seems like all they look for is $$$. I always pay on time and don't break anything, any of my references would tell them that but I don't make the big bucks so I guess that isn't appealing. All of my previous landlords have been great people and not giant rental companies so I am hoping to find a good person again but it seems like it's a lot more difficult this time around for some reason. 

Aaaaaand my mental health is just garbage lately which makes acting all functional and cheery in all of these interactions with the landlords, building management, etc., just extra exhausting. I can't even really pinpoint why I've been feeling so low lately but it has sure come at a bad time. I've tried to get my partner to help out more with the email communications and stuff but he's just really bad at emails lol which is not usually an issue but currently it is


----------



## Romaki (Apr 9, 2021)

It's so triggering to me that I still see an expired warning on my profile, all because I bumped my thread about a free Nintendo Online re-trial. Makes me feel like ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2021)

Need to go in and ask them to fix the arms of my glasses, they are putting horrible pressure on the area around the ear and it feels like some migraine ughhh.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2021)

im sick but not sick enough to warrant staying all day in bed so im just extra tired lmao


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 9, 2021)

sick and bruised :/


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2021)

Can my body PLEASE stop waking up half an hour to an hour before my alarm is supoosed to go off? I can't go back to sleep ffs.

Also lately my left knee has been bothering me again, thou idk. Which is why I call it my stupid knee.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Can my body PLEASE stop waking up half an hour to an hour before my alarm is supoosed to go off? I can't go back to sleep ffs.
> 
> Also lately my left knee has been bothering me again, thou idk. Which is why I call it my stupid knee.


me on both ugh.


----------



## buny (Apr 9, 2021)

Romaki said:


> It's so triggering to me that I still see an expired warning on my profile, all because I bumped my thread about a free Nintendo Online re-trial. Makes me feel like ****.



this bothers me too, i feel like an idiot ; o ; was hoping the warning would disappear when it expires but i guess not :c


----------



## a potato (Apr 9, 2021)

piske said:


> It’s absolutely disgusting what apartments charge. Especially considering how difficult it is to own a home these days.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2021
> 
> I took a shower and thought it would help with my allergies and i came out ridiculously itchy. I took some Benadryl and I’m still really itchy. What the heck


Yeah, it’s crazy. The city I’m going to is supposed to be relatively cheap, too. 

I hope your allergies got better! They’re so unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 9, 2021)

I wish I had enough tbt to change my username for the last time  
I don’t like this username~


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 9, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> So sorry to hear this. Your poor wee niece . Been through quarantine with A and it is frustrating just waiting . More good vibes from this side of the pond



Thank you Roxxy, your thoughts and good vibes are really appreciated too.  
I'm sure she'll do fine, thinking positively.


----------



## piske (Apr 9, 2021)

a potato said:


> Yeah, it’s crazy. The city I’m going to is supposed to be relatively cheap, too.
> 
> I hope your allergies got better! They’re so unpredictable sometimes.


Thank you! Good luck looking for places!


----------



## piske (Apr 9, 2021)

I think i actually have a cold... haven’t had one for years, so I’m kind of surprised . Still a bummer though


----------



## Neb (Apr 9, 2021)

I am so terrified of my ex sending threats or making something angry about me. They already made a bitter breakup playlist with songs about me supposedly cheating and how they want wanting revenge (even though I was blocked first)... who knows what could happen? They used to check my Spotify playlists and Discord statuses religiously, so I’ve purposefully left them empty.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2021)

^Your ex sounds like a nutter...one who needs to grow up!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 9, 2021)

I can’t go into the details here but my feelings were hurt about something just now. I really wanted to say something but I didn’t want to get in trouble.


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I can’t go into the details here but my feelings were hurt about something just now. I really wanted to say something but I didn’t want to get in trouble.



 i’m sorry love. my pms are open if you need to chat. //hugs//


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Neb (Apr 9, 2021)

Psydye said:


> ^Your ex sounds like a nutter...one who needs to grow up!


Truly. I can’t bring myself to hate them though. They were mentally ill and kept skipping therapy. After researching the disorder I found dozens of stories similar to mine. This outcome is tragically common. Sometimes people with the condition come back to exes they’ve discarded, but usually they keep permanent grudges. I hope my inevitable replacement won’t repeat my mistakes. In spite of everything I still care about them...


----------



## piske (Apr 9, 2021)

I’m still worried about what happened to my dad but i don’t feel as just completely panicked as earlier in the week. I’m just really hoping that things will be ok.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 10, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I can see what you mean about the Lady Gaga vibes. I like the evolution of his style - his clothing in this and the _My Nocturnal Serenade_ videos are things I would absolutely wear.  I ended up listening to his latest album yesterday and this song, among others, gave me early Panic! at the Disco vibes.


Speaking of Panic! at the Disco, have you seen:









Dude rocks the old office attire.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2021)

The noise from earlier has stopped, but I’m so sick of everything and everyone.  But most of all, I’m sick of myself.


----------



## Neb (Apr 10, 2021)

Ever since that block I’ve heard the voices of my former classmates. In most cases I can tell the difference between their real comments and the ones in my head. This time it’s the latter. “We told her to break up with you,” and “he’s being an idiot about this breakup,” keep going through my head. Thanks brain, you somehow managed to combine my old trauma with my new trauma!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 10, 2021)

nevermind.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2021)

Neb said:


> - snip -



Hey, Benjamin.  I don’t know if responding to this is the right thing to do or not, but I was just going to say I’m sorry you’re going through this.  I can’t say I know how it feels as I haven’t experienced that exact situation before, but I _can _relate in the sense that I’ve been in my head a lot over the past 24 hours. It’s definitely not fun thinking of things that aren’t real. I hope we can both get some peace of mind soon, and if you need to vent or anything, my DMs are open.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 10, 2021)

My face is so swollen from a tooth infection and it's been months now, I'm just so exhausted


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 10, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> My face is so swollen from a tooth infection and it's been months now, I'm just so exhausted


Outch  
I was supposed to get rid of my wisdom teeth long time ago, but always pushed it away and now once in a while they get
infected and man, that hurts!! Aren't you able to go to the dentist, if it's already one month?? 


Also: My nose is running a lot, which opens up my scar inside and makes me get a lot of nosebleeds U-U


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2021)

I really wanted that Hello Kitty stapler, guess I have to buy it online


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 10, 2021)

there's so much more I could write rn, but I have to get this one thing off my chest because it's been there for two long.

Talking about things with family tonight before Ieave home, and the topic of me getting my tattoo came up. Now this is a repressed memory of mine because it was rather...problematic. In a way I set myself up for failure as I didn't tell my parents I was going to get it, so naturally they were pretty pissed about it. Mum was not pleased, but at least handled it okay. My dad literally yelled and shouted and banged on my wall for a good hour or so, all because he's old fashioned and doesn't like tattoos. The next day he also went off at my brother threatening him to never get one.

Tonight my family was kinda like haha yeah remember that?? So funny amirite! And I'm like lmao no. When I got my tattoo I was so happy with the design and I liked it a lot. When my dad went off, all I wanted to do is get it lasered off as soon as possible. To this very day, I still want it lasered off because that day flipped a switch in my brain and I no longer can like my tattoo anymore.


----------



## piske (Apr 10, 2021)

I really wish we could do more than ignore people on this site.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm so tired of schoolwork, I have to go to a rehearsal this morning which im not entirely prepared for, then tomorrow is my senior recital which I'm already resenting cause my dad got all pissy w me yesterday about me not wearing a dress and my grandma will prob be there tomorrow and complain abt my slacks and short hair and i-- 

I'm just so tired of working nonstop and being judged by my dad/professors and mentally harassed by my peers, im literally just trying to lead a peaceful existence here is that too much to ask?


----------



## buny (Apr 10, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> there's so much more I could write rn, but I have to get this one thing off my chest because it's been there for two long.
> 
> Talking about things with family tonight before Ieave home, and the topic of me getting my tattoo came up. Now this is a repressed memory of mine because it was rather...problematic. In a way I set myself up for failure as I didn't tell my parents I was going to get it, so naturally they were pretty pissed about it. Mum was not pleased, but at least handled it okay. My dad literally yelled and shouted and banged on my wall for a good hour or so, all because he's old fashioned and doesn't like tattoos. The next day he also went off at my brother threatening him to never get one.
> 
> Tonight my family was kinda like haha yeah remember that?? So funny amirite! And I'm like lmao no. When I got my tattoo I was so happy with the design and I liked it a lot. When my dad went off, all I wanted to do is get it lasered off as soon as possible. To this very day, I still want it lasered off because that day flipped a switch in my brain and I no longer can like my tattoo anymore.



im so sorry this happened, i can definitely understand why you'd feel this way.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 10, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Outch
> I was supposed to get rid of my wisdom teeth long time ago, but always pushed it away and now once in a while they get
> infected and man, that hurts!! Aren't you able to go to the dentist, if it's already one month??
> 
> ...


I've been to the dentist so many times lately, I'm on antibiotics for the 5th time in 4 months now. I'm trying to find a new dentist that takes my insurance because this whole situation has been just ridiculous. The swelling seems to finally be going down this week, I'll (hopefully) find out later today if it's from my wisdom tooth extraction or if I need the tooth next to it pulled.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2021)

piske said:


> I really wish we could do more than ignore people on this site.


Yeah especially since you can still view their posts smh


----------



## piske (Apr 10, 2021)

Allergies have exacerbated my eczema and the breakouts on my face. It's really frustrating feeling like you are constantly at war with your skin. I've always had dry skin and ezcema, but I hadn't struggled with breakouts/acne until the past few years. I feel like my face is just one big angry red dot :'(


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2021)

Delete.


----------



## piske (Apr 10, 2021)

You know when you can feel yourself getting down but there’s nothing you can do to stop it? Yeah...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 10, 2021)

Sister being a snob and keep saying no to me. I just for once and all read the manga, like seriously what was the point of her paying hundreds of dollars for the books if she isn't going to read them or even touch them. I can't even enjoy what l like anymore because of her that is anime related.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 10, 2021)

I am bothered by a few things right now. there are a few things that really wish I could just let go and move on, one is a minor annoyance, one is my general situation (not thinking about this set of stuff now, but I can feel it threatening to drag my mood down any minute), and also about me for  having anxiety and ocd (actual diagnosis) and not being able to be normal and forget things and not obsess over things. I had a good day today but I keep getting reminded of some stuff like how I suck at understanding and interacting with people, or them understanding me (i can’t help but feel like it is my fault even if i tell them so many times i have anxiety, need space or whatever).

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2021

Oh also need to get a new phone soon since every time i move my phone while being charged, it stops charging.


----------



## Neb (Apr 10, 2021)

I think I need to take a break from reading breakup stories about exes with the same condition. It’s depressing how similar a lot of them are to mine. The constant messaging, the refusal to plan anything in advance, the sudden discard, they’re all so universal. The last one I read was so close to my experience that I’m worried it was the same person. I feel less alone in my situation, but I keep getting reminded of the trauma.

Edit: I'm know these feelings will pass. Eventually I will move on. My mental state is just all over the place right now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 10, 2021)

Effective muscle relaxer.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 10, 2021)

It’s been between 20-27 degrees the last few days and with the exception of the 27 day it hasn’t actually been _that _warm. My house though? Oh my gosh. It’s ridiculous. My room feels so warm and gross despite having my window & door open all day. It’s been like this the last few nights too and I think it’s why I’ve been sleeping so poorly 

I’m so not looking forward to the hot humid temperatures this summer


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 11, 2021)

its 80 degrees out tonight, gosh help.

also, got the movements for next years marching band, it looks scary and i'm not looking forward to having not enough time to learn it ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2021)

mrw when it's still like +8 C at best and i see people posting heat reports: SEND spring sucks here.

also i hope my glasses will sit less tight or that i have a fine parts screwdriver cause they sure did not need to tighten them THAT much


----------



## buny (Apr 11, 2021)

i always end up getting more anxiety on my days off than the days i have work to do. i supposedly take weekends off to relieve stress, but somehow i end up feeling more stressed cause i feel guilty for not working ): i really need to get over that cause if i don't let myself rest it always end up affecting my work efficiency and i fall behind so it's counterproductive


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 11, 2021)

I love my dad but sometimes I feel that he can be a ticking bomb. There’s no rhyme or reason as to why he just gets angry at you when you literally did nothing. He makes impulsive decisions sometimes through intense emotions. Plus my mom left the house and is not answering the phone so I don’t know what’s that all about.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2021)

Lightspring said:


> sometimes I feel that he can be a ticking bomb. There’s no rhyme or reason as to why he just gets angry at you when you literally did nothing. He makes impulsive decisions sometimes through intense emotions.


Sounds like my dad, not that I love/like him though. Sorry you need to deal with that bs though


----------



## deana (Apr 11, 2021)

Someone: is rude to me
Me: is upset 
"stop acting so crazy"
Oh you mean me having the exact response that you provoked me to have???  

It's not even noon and I am fully over this day


----------



## xara (Apr 11, 2021)

Spoiler: emetophobia



so. my mom threw up the other day and i just found out that she never emptied the trash can afterwards. she left her vomit in there for 2 f***ing days. im so mad. i get chewed out if a strand of my hair is on the floor or i haven’t gotten rid of any empty water bottles in my room but my mom can just??? leave her literal puke in the bathroom??? for two days????? i hate it here.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 11, 2021)

Hearing about all these younger people getting vaccinated is making me feel so bitter, lmao. I am happy that they’re getting vaccinated! I’m just jealous because in my country & province I’m not even eligible to sign up to _get _vaccinated until the summer, I think? And who knows how long it’ll be before I can actually get vaccinated once it opens up to my age group.


----------



## Neb (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## deana (Apr 11, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Hearing about all these younger people getting vaccinated is making me feel so bitter, lmao. I am happy that they’re getting vaccinated! I’m just jealous because in my country & province I’m not even eligible to sign up to _get _vaccinated until the summer, I think? And who knows how long it’ll be before I can actually get vaccinated once it opens up to my age group.



Oh my gosh soooooo much of this. I've been following the "Let's talk vaccines" thread and other people's stories on social media, etc. because I think it's very interesting but I am so jealous.

We need an "bitter and waiting for vaccine eligibility support thread"  



Spoiler: A meme to lighten the mood


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 11, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Oh my gosh soooooo much of this. I've been following the "Let's talk vaccines" thread and other people's stories on social media, etc. because I think it's very interesting but I am so jealous.
> 
> We need an "bitter and waiting for vaccine eligibility support thread"
> 
> ...



Exactly! I think I'll try to keep out of that thread in the future because man. Hearing about everybody getting vaccinated just makes me feel bad, lol. I think my town just opened up vaccination to people 60 and over  I see it on YouTube and such too and at first I was super confused lmao I thought the States were prioritizing vaccines the same way we are and I was like "???Surely they aren't saying YouTube is an essential job???" but then I realized they're vaccination schedule is different.


----------



## Neb (Apr 11, 2021)

Not only is my arm still sore, but now I have a killer headache. I really didn’t expect the side effects of the moderna vaccine to affect me so much... hopefully they’ll clear in a day or two.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 11, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler: emetophobia
> 
> 
> 
> so. my mom threw up the other day and i just found out that she never emptied the trash can afterwards. she left her vomit in there for 2 f***ing days. im so mad. i get chewed out if a strand of my hair is on the floor or i haven’t gotten rid of any empty water bottles in my room but my mom can just??? leave her literal puke in the bathroom??? for two days????? i hate it here.


oh my god eww I would be pissed too


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2021)

Spoiler



i wish i had close friends on this forum


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 11, 2021)

My wisdom tooth is definitely growing in too far to the side and I want to cry  I can feel it a little bit with my cheek and looking in the mirror I can see it's not going to come in in a good spot. I'm hoping it'll just sort of... stop growing for a while. I definitely don't feel comfortable going to the dentist given how my province/town is currently being affected by the pandemic. I would also much rather visit the dentist when I am working and have money because Godddd universal healthcare that doesn't include dental care is a joke. Only a few more months until summer when I can hopefully be vaccinated.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 11, 2021)

Spoiler



I’m really concerned with my mother right now. Since she has to take public transportation during weekdays, I can’t help but fear the higher risk of catching this virus, especially since the cases are still rising. She’s lacking iron which means she gets tired easily after doing simple tasks. I don’t want to imagine my mom getting it. 
Also, I don’t usually cuss but I just want to say,  **** you covid. I ******* hate you. Stay the **** away from my family. You are literally killing and causing divide between people. I’m tired of hearing you all the time. I want to eliminate you with a vaccine. I don’t wanna see your microscopic face ever again.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 11, 2021)

i can hear a neighbor’s dog barking with my game nearly on full blast. probably same neighbor that let out the mom’s cats many years ago since he didn’t want to feed and they ended up clinging to our screen door in the winter starving. and i hear some other dogs barking as well . i hate having a good hearing.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 12, 2021)

it's so hard to date as an lgbt+ person when the community is hyper-fixated on hookup culture. like more power to ya, but i just can't. it feels so artificial to me and i just can't use people like that.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 12, 2021)

Soigne said:


> it's so hard to date as an lgbt+ person when the community is hyper-fixated on hookup culture. like more power to ya, but i just can't. it feels so artificial to me and i just can't use people like that.


For real, people treat you like you're a waste of time when you're looking for a relationship and not just a hookup


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 12, 2021)

editing my island journal entries even ones that have been up a few days or months have been costing me bells still. :/ even for entries where i add a period and extra space if i find that i forgot to put a punctuation. Another one I think i lost bells on was a post from October and i only replaced an image and extra attachment there. i updated my inquiry. I was thinking of making another entry but this makes me think I should wait until they find a permanent solution to this.


----------



## xara (Apr 12, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> probably same neighbor that let out the mom’s cats many years ago since he didn’t want to feed and they ended up clinging to our screen door in the winter starving.



i have never wanted to fight someone more than i do rn. what kind of human being would do something like that. :/ those poor cats.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 12, 2021)

xara said:


> i have never wanted to fight someone more than i do rn. what kind of human being would do something like that. :/ those poor cats.



I wish we could report that kind of stuff to police :/. A lot of crazy stuff happens over there. The police used to be over there a lot. 

We ended up bringing in the cats, but it ruined the relationships of my cats and they ruined so much furniture. And we had to eventually find them new homes, otherwise more furniture would’ve been ruined. No regrets saving the cats. But those type of people are unforgivable.


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2021)

feeling too anxious to fall asleep ,, it’s almost 5:30 am


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2021)

frapping papercuts why does it hurt so much ugh...


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 12, 2021)

Spoiler: LGBT+ Rambles



I know the word “queer” is becoming more mainstream and accepted and such. I just wish some people would remember that it _is _still used as a slur in some places and not everybody is 100% okay with that label?

I’m a lesbian. I’m gay. I’m part of the LGBT+ community. Those are labels I am okay and comfortable with. I’m _not_ comfortable with queer. Why? Because that’s what the homophobic people around here say. “Oh there’s something wrong with her she’s one of those queers.” “She’s just a little... queer, yunno? Not right in the head.” You can hear it in the way they use the word. They’re using it in a hateful, mean spirited way. It makes me want to disappear.

I get that people are saying they’re reclaiming the slur and that’s fine for themselves. But why are they reclaiming the slur for me? Why are straight people reclaiming the slur? It’s the same as how I’m not comfortable with the word ****. I hate it. My dad uses it and you can _hear _the hatred and disgust every time he says it. 

It’s technically my word to reclaim but I choose not too. I never use it for anybody else, either. Even if I know they’re a lesbian - because it’s not my place to assume they would want that word directed at them. **** has a rocky, hurtful, upsetting history. It rightfully bothers some people when it’s used to describe them so I never assume it’s okay to use, even in a light hearted or joking manner.

Idk. Just messy and confusing and it feels like every time I say I’m not comfortable with queer in other spaces someone always tells me I’m a terf/homophobe/bigot??? For not liking that word?? Because apparently it’s _those _groups of people who think it’s a slur and the fact that it’s still commonly used as a slur in my backwards town isn’t a good enough reason to not feel comfortable having the word directed at me???


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 12, 2021)

Spoiler: :(



I'm feeling really lost in life right now. I'm dead exhausted in medicine and I'm not the stellar student I used to be in college; people say to "remember the reason why I entered" and honestly I have nothing good to say? I just thought medicine was interesting but there's just so much to memorize that the time clench is sucking all the enjoyment out of me studying. I don't know what I want to do in life and I don't want to quit medicine because that's like more than a hundred-thousand-dollars fine in my school and I know I can't afford that. I'm stuck here for 4 more years until I can learn to enjoy it at this fast pace I guess. I'm just trying to live every week dead tired and without energy and I feel insecure my classmates are doing way better than me and I can't keep up. I feel like trash compared to them.

Then there's the issue with me trying to earn money, like people tell me it's okay I'm not working yet because I'm a medical student, but I just feel so insecure some people my age are already earning a lot? I want to be independent too but I can't seem to find the time to practice hobbies I can try selling. I can't even enjoy doing hobbies without thinking of ways to earn money from it. I know it's not supposed to be this way but idk I can't get it out of my mind.

I should go see a therapist. Bottling this all up is too much sometimes.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 12, 2021)

My helix piercing is starting to hurt a little bit again -w-

I got it done about 3-4 weeks ago, and I know the healing time is a LOT longer than that, so it's probably normal that it's hurting, but it wasn't hurting for about a week or two and I was so relieved ;w;

I've been sleeping on the opposite side except, there are a few times I'll roll onto my other side and lay there for a while, maybe that's why it's starting to hurt again, lol


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 12, 2021)

I find the villager dialogue in ACNH to be too repetitive. In addition, there isn't too much content in the game compared to other games I've played. I know it's a game with free DLC but I feel they should have released it with more content. According to my friend older games had lore/flashbacks of npc's. I think this feature would be so cool and I hate how it wasn't added. Also I'm frustrated that the target amiibo sold out so fast.


----------



## Holla (Apr 12, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> My wisdom tooth is definitely growing in too far to the side and I want to cry  I can feel it a little bit with my cheek and looking in the mirror I can see it's not going to come in in a good spot. I'm hoping it'll just sort of... stop growing for a while. I definitely don't feel comfortable going to the dentist given how my province/town is currently being affected by the pandemic. I would also much rather visit the dentist when I am working and have money because Godddd universal healthcare that doesn't include dental care is a joke. Only a few more months until summer when I can hopefully be vaccinated.



As a fellow Canadian I hear you on this one. I was covered under my Dad's work as a child and teen, but no longer as an adult. Before I started a job that had dental coverage I remember having to pay $200+ out of pocket for just an ordinary cleaning/check up.

I hope your wisdom tooth doesn't cause too much trouble.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 12, 2021)

Holla said:


> As a fellow Canadian I hear you on this one. I was covered under my Dad's work as a child and teen, but no longer as an adult. Before I started a job that had dental coverage I remember having to pay $200+ out of pocket for just an ordinary cleaning/check up.
> 
> I hope your wisdom tooth doesn't cause too much trouble.



That's how I am, too! I was covered when I was a child and teen but as soon as I turned 18 they were like, "nah. You can pay for your own dental care now,"  I get not covering like... whitening your teeth maybe, but general check ups and when you _need _teeth removed? That should definitely be covered imo. I'm super grumpy because none of my wisdom teeth decided to grow in until after I'd left my job that provided dental care


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2021)

I've earache and a sore throat. Getting sick without even leaving the house must be some sort of accomplishment.


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 12, 2021)

I don’t know why the quality of my work ethic is degrading. I don’t know if it’s because of burnout or laziness or what. I have many exams coming up this month and next month and I’m starting to feel pretty nervous about studying for all of them. I just get scared that one failed exam will dictate my final grades and topple my hard work from the past 3 months.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 12, 2021)

I haven't been talked down to yet today.


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2021)

Spoiler



i feel fat in everything i wear :/


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 12, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: :(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not a medical student, but I can totally emphasize with that. It really is a tough situation to be in  No one warns you about what it really means to dedicate years of your life in a high stress course with so much memorization. About the comparing with others, money making, and insecurity, I definitely did that a lot as well.
Talking with a therapist definitely helped so I recommend that! It me build some confidence about myself, and becoming ok with the fact that even though I think others are miles ahead of me, it might not actually be true and not to beat myself over it. And being ok with the fact that I can go at my own pace without stressing about making money or having the perfect career that I think others are having if that helps with my mental health, there’s no set path that we need to follow.
Stay strong ❤ I’d give you a hug if I could


----------



## Toska (Apr 12, 2021)

Long story short, I hate seeing my friends upset. It pains me not being able to do or say anything to cheer them up. I feel so useless.


----------



## Neb (Apr 12, 2021)

Talking to my therapist today helped a lot. Despite all of my mood swings she thinks I’ve handled the breakup well for my age (especially considering how harsh and vague it was). I think I’m slowly getting better. It’s just a matter of waiting through the pain and continue practicing self care. Socializing helps too! Admittedly I was a little hurt when I found out my ex has already found someone new.


----------



## Velo (Apr 13, 2021)

Do I have Covid AGAIN or is this just a cold?: AKA please someone give me that damn vaccine so I can stop facing this question.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 13, 2021)

Every time I cut out fabric for a dress or skirt or whatever it makes my tailbone sore because of how I sit/stretch to cut it out
But I sit the same way every damn time
It doesn’t hurt in the moment 
Only now


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 13, 2021)

I turned on my Wii U for the first time in over a year to check something, and it threw an error seconds after turning it on (it's the dreaded 160-1400 error code). I'm devastated since all my Wii and Wii U save data and downloaded games are on it and there was no indication at all that this was going to happen. It's just brutal to possibly lose all that data and not be able to play any Wii U games. Only thing I can really do is try and find a way to get it repaired, though I'm not really sure how I'll go about doing that at this point in time.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2021)

That where I live is soooo slow vaccinating and they don't allow people under 65 to get it before even if they need to go in for work n stuff, like okay make sure elders get their times then. Not all old people has a smart phone or someone who can help them directly....


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2021)

I literally can’t do any job right, I have self-esteem issues, and today has been a crappy day so far.  Wanted to cry earlier, but now I don’t even feel like crying.


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

I can’t decide if I like my current lineup:



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 



Or this better:


 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 



I don’t have a purple star fragment right now anyways but I kinda still want to buy one? Ugh idk.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 13, 2021)

Spoiler: incoherent



Looking at housing and seeing the rent prices just... makes me so sad and it reminds me that when I do finally get to move out I'll be alone. I need to get out of here and I'll be glad when I can but I already feel so lonely and distanced from people and I'm scared to think I'll have to be physically by myself too. I know I'll have my friends but it feels like something is missing. I'm afraid I'll never have more than that or know what it's like to be loved in That Way and I just can't help but feel like I'm not enough. The pandemic put things on hold but after it's over my friends are gonna have their relationships and jobs and they're gonna move on and I'm terrified. Everything around me is changing but I feel stuck.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 13, 2021)

Spoiler: will probably delete later, this just pisses me off so bad. sorry if i repeat myself alot i'm livid and bad at words.



so for those who don't know, mike rowe (the dude from dirty jobs) has basically said that minimum wage jobs are just "rungs on a ladder" and don't deserve a living wage. so he thinks that minimum wage jobs shouldn't be a full time career therefore you shouldn't get paid a living wage for it. the man who freaking made a show based around showing the actual amount of labor that goes into these jobs said this bs.

i grew up watching this dude's show and coming to appreciate the people who do these jobs for such little pay. i firmly know that there is no such thing as unskilled labor only undervalued skill. and to hear someone who absolutely knows and has seen just how much work the people who do these jobs do and how little they get paid for it and used this to make a freaking tv show out of say that they don't deserve to get paid enough to live infuriates me. you sir are scum.

and what's worse (and i'm kicking myself for not really realizing this) is that mike rowe has never actually had a minimum wage job in his life. he went to school for music and theatre to hosting broadcast television. he goes into the show making it seem like he's a blue collar worker, like he gets these folks plight, but he never has had to work a low wage job a day in his life. so that shows even more of a jerk he is.

plus he's for fossil fuels which is even worse.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2021)

I gotta get out of here as soon as possible. I will not be content to follow the lead of my parents and stay put for the rest of my life. I have to get away from them, mostly my dad. only he could take my totally awesome day and turn it into a game of guilt. he acts like he's never wrong and when we question him he calls us fools/defiant.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 13, 2021)

Saw a schlubby neighbor with his shirt off.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 13, 2021)

This is from my own personal experiences but I feel like all my friends who hyped up university or said there would be more freedom and enjoyment from it than high school kinda lied and overhyped it tbh. Not sure if it's because I have a really hard major or because I don't live on the campus of my uni but it's far from what they describe it as.

Also it's not like I can drop out or anything because I really don't have a choice rn ._. (due to the US Education system capitalizing education and making everything so expensive ugggh)

I know I often just go to TBT and to whine about my issues even though I know I'm in a much better position than some people but it's just I wish I kinda had a bit more control over my life and that I could be more confident in the decisions I make. I just want to feel okay for once and not have to worry about how I was making dumb decisions I made 30 years ago because I was forced to worry about college, debt, and just life in general when I was barely old enough to get a drivers license.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 13, 2021)

work. my boss is becoming increasingly friendly with me, and now she's swapping around my schedule without any regards to whether i may have plans for my day off or not. i'm tired of consistently being understaffed and expected to out-perform how we've previously been doing. we keep losing staff, and yet our sales keep increasing. the workload is unbearable. my attitude is down the drain. i've never been an angry person, but every time i clock in i feel a deep body rage that lasts the entirety of my shift. 

i've been applying to every job i can find in the area the last few days. i'm hoping something comes up. i'd love for the job at this local bakery i applied to to work out. it's a bit of a commute from my house, but anything beats my current workplace.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2021)

I couldn’t cry all day after what happened and then I helped my family with cleaning up dinner even though they said they could take care of it.  And then I just broke down crying.  I don’t know why there has to be so much hate, violence, and negativity in the world.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 13, 2021)

My roommate keeps slamming his bedroom door and I can't tell if he is upset, or just unobservant.
The sound of doors slamming triggers my anxiety.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 13, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> My roommate keeps slamming his bedroom door and I can't tell if he is upset, or just unobservant.
> The sound of doors slamming triggers my anxiety.


Guessing upset.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 13, 2021)

Snip


----------



## Neb (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m starting to get genuinely paranoid about my ex. They knew my Discord, forum accounts, Spotify, and even my address. After they made that angry breakup playlist about me I can’t help but worry. I know I’m already being trash-talked since they did the same with their past exes. Will my replacement do something to me? Will I be threatened or sent something nasty in the mail? The anger I felt for how I was treated is mostly gone, but I’m so scared...


----------



## jadetine (Apr 14, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Knowing him it's honestly 50/50.


Throw a Snickers at him. That butt.
Edit: sorry that sounded flippant @Firesquids 
I hope the tension gets resolved and know that I would confront them on your behalf if I was there... 

I wish I had more time for art and didn't have to choose between drawing and sleep. XD


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 14, 2021)

My neighbour has two dogs and they use our garden and parking spot (where also our mailbox is) every single day as toilet. Our neighbour is 70+ years old and he never walks them and I recently noticed that he doesn't even open the gate to his garden to let them do their business there. Because why should he, it would ruin his "perfect" grass, am I right? Anyways, this is happening every day since more than 2 years now. The dogs even tried to go into our house at least twice, which is extremelly scary, because I have guinea pigs and a rabbit, which they could easily hurt / kill. My boyfriend went once to the neighbour, telling him about it, like 1 year or so ago and the neighbour didn't care at all.. okay then. So.. yesterday my boyfriend finally managed to get ahold of the neighbour and they talked normal, until he mentioned that he has enough of his dog ****ting all the time on his parking spot and garden. It's literally a maze of poop to avoid when we want to leave our house and man, I don't even want to go through the grass anymore. So.. suddenly the neighbours mood completely switched and he just said "Ok, will clean" and left. Later this day he knocked on our door, bf told me to stay inside, which I did. Soo.. the neighbour made a  big scene, saying that my bf threatened his dogs (which he never did, we even always pet them, etc. because we don't have anything against them) and that there is not even any poop, so he's lying. Funnily enough, the neighbour literally stepped in one of the little bombs and when my bf mentioned it, he said he doesn't care and that's nothing. My bf ended up pointing out all the poop he could find quickly and the neighbours shovel was FULL. And trust me, he didn't even show the garden part. Anyways, neighbour tries to GRAB my boyfriend to physically hurt him, like wtf? Luckily it's a old man and honestly, he's lucky that my bf stayed calm the whole time or he could've easily ended up with a broken arm or so. Well.. now to the even better part. The neighbour decided to threaten our cats. If he ever sees one of them outside, he will grab it and kill it, like WTF?? Mind you, that all started by friendly telling him to please take care that his dogs stop using our house as a toilet. We kept quiet for YEARS and he freaks out, trying to punch my bf and threatening to kill our cats if he sees them. Well, if I ever see him outside of our house again, to grab any fruits of our trees, I will happily call the police on him. I'm afraid of him now knocking on our door, bf told me to just not open. I want to tell him my opinion so badly for threatening to kill our cats.. his wife saw it all and we are hoping that she is going to talk some sense into him, since she's quite a bit younger than him. If I ever see his dogs in our garden / parking spot again, then I will take pictures are proof and we will find a way to make them stop. At least we were and still are respectful and never tried to hurt anyone or threatened anything. It still makes me so mad that he tried to hurt my bf and the cats.. just because we have enough of his dogs ****. 
GO WALK THEM LIKE NORMAL PEOPLE DO.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm not sure why I even bother answering people's questions in Facebook group's anymore. Someone was confused by something and asked a question to clarify so I answered and they took offence to my answer because they didn't like my reply. So I just deleted my reply and let someone else answer them because I'm tired of some people taking offence to every little thing that doesn't conform to their way of thinking.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 14, 2021)

Oldcatlady said:


> I’m not a medical student, but I can totally emphasize with that. It really is a tough situation to be in  No one warns you about what it really means to dedicate years of your life in a high stress course with so much memorization. About the comparing with others, money making, and insecurity, I definitely did that a lot as well.
> Talking with a therapist definitely helped so I recommend that! It me build some confidence about myself, and becoming ok with the fact that even though I think others are miles ahead of me, it might not actually be true and not to beat myself over it. And being ok with the fact that I can go at my own pace without stressing about making money or having the perfect career that I think others are having if that helps with my mental health, there’s no set path that we need to follow.
> Stay strong ❤ I’d give you a hug if I could


thank you so much for the response! it actually helped me a lot and made me a little less insecure about where i am in life right now. a professor reached out to me a while ago and recommended that i contact the office of student affairs so i can get proper help. i'm going to call tomorrow and hopefully get referred to the right professionals. ❤


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 14, 2021)

My old preschool has now had at least _four confirmed _covid cases. It could be even more since children don’t have to get a covid test if sent home sick they just can’t return until the symptoms have gone.

We have a handful of preschools in my town and none of the others have had a case. When I quit my employer had the nerve to tell me I was being ridiculous and the chances of catching it or bringing it home would be slim to none. That they’d be enforcing strong cleaning routines, prioritizing staff health, and being firm with not allowing sick kids in. 

I guess somewhere in there the money became more important though, huh? I’m not surprised they’re cutting corners but it’s still disappointing. And ironic since the two owners loved to go on about how they ran the best centre in my town. Hopefully the children and staff are okay. Why they’re allowing child care centres to remain open after acknowledging it’s too dangerous to keep school open is beyond me.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

Spoiler: tv soap series rant dont mind lol



just finished s12 of this old swedish soap tv series i've been watching and one of my fave characters basically died  like bruh....i knew it was gonna happen but man, talk about "characters that deserved a better destiny" tv trope lol...
also have to wait 5ever until they air s13 on regular tv as well ...yes i know it's up online but man i'm old lol



also on a real life note i hope this thing will get solved soon, man i ****ing hate job agency!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 14, 2021)

I have nothing against transgender people, I love it that people are who they want to be, but what I hate is
when someone clearly is not transgender and yet acts like he's one just to get attention.. why do people have
to do such things for attention?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> I have nothing against transgender people, I love it that people are who they want to be, but what I hate is
> when someone clearly is not transgender and yet acts like he's one just to get attention.. why do people have
> to do such things for attention?


Thank you and yes, I hate all those attention seeking trenders... It's like you know there are actual people struggling with their sex/gender and here comes those people mocking the whole thing -_-


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> I have nothing against transgender people, I love it that people are who they want to be, but what I hate is
> when someone clearly is not transgender and yet acts like he's one just to get attention.. why do people have
> to do such things for attention?


It's not always so black and white. Sometimes people can be out in some situations but not others, so they may appear contradictory or fake to people who do not fully understand their situation. Family and religion are factors that often play a role here.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

I guess it depends, though I've seen it's easier to tell attention-seekers from others, at least online. Also if they who are genuine have family/relatives issues they're pretty open about that to be fair in my experience which also makes it easier to give them support. But yeah everyone has different experiences?

Also in my case it's like certain "tumblrinas" who just do it to mock, not because they necessarily have it hard or stuff and even so it's a bad way to get attention and understanding from others.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 14, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> It's not always so black and white. Sometimes people can be out in some situations but not others, so they may appear contradictory or fake to people who do not fully understand their situation. Family and religion are factors that often play a role here.



Oh yeah, I do fully understand that! Sadly in this case he's very obvious about it not being real, which I find sad, because I would've loved to support him about it. I don't want to out the whole conversation, but how and what he said is just very obvious, that it's not real.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh yeah, I do fully understand that! Sadly in this case he's very obvious about it not being real, which I find sad, because I would've loved to support him about it. I don't want to out the whole conversation, but how and what he said is just very obvious, that it's not real.


Yeah, I agree with you here. Some might be in a grayzone but honestly all attention seekers when it's serious matters bugs me anyways.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 14, 2021)

Vaccines delayed by 2-3 months in my country.
First dose estimated to be in September.  

I just want off this ride already.​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Vaccines delayed by 2-3 months in my country.
> First dose estimated to be in September.
> 
> I just want off this ride already.​


Ugh same, hopefully I get before August but their first goal was June and now I'm like... okay I'm young, not a risk group so tis gonna take agesssss...


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 14, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Ugh same, hopefully I get before August but their first goal was June and now I'm like... okay I'm young, not a risk group so tis gonna take agesssss...



I remember when the promise was that below 60 would start to get vaccinated in _March_. Then it was May. Now it's September...

Starting to feel it's going to be December next...​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I remember when the promise was that below 60 would start to get vaccinated in _March_. Then it was May. Now it's September...
> 
> Starting to feel it's going to be December next...​


Yeah at least for "younger" people 18-59, I'm 29 so, ugh gonna be a wait :/ I think they are hardly at 65 here so...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 14, 2021)

I just feel very bad about myself and why I just let the negativity take over my mind. I was being an idiot on my part to tell people what to think about islands in general. I guess because of all the negativity I've been getting recently when people told me how my Island felt too "empty" and how you said I was "not trying hard enough" it came off as negative and I let my anger get the best of me.

Truth be told I've struggled with trying to express how I feel because people always told me to keep being positive but then it just becomes hard for me because I've been hurt too many people who I thought were nice but they turned out to be mean.

I feel very ashamed of my stupid behavior. I don't know what caused me to react that. I stopped using a certain thread since it didn't go well for me and I just can't handle it at the moment. I'm autistic so it's really hard for me.  Truth be told I HATE being this way, but its what I have to live with. People always think I'm just a normal human being when I'm not.


----------



## oak (Apr 14, 2021)

My work is holding a protest right now outside the courthouse cause my coworker was killed on the job back in 2018. Our leaders knew the load was uneven and unsafe, and they told him to go pick it up anyways in a small lift truck. Well the load rolled and crushed him. Obviously the leaders should be held responsible but they are just getting a fine and sweeping my coworker under the rug. I feel bad I'm not there to help support. So many people get critically injured at my work, it leaves me feel uneasy everytime I go to work.


----------



## Neb (Apr 14, 2021)

For once I’m talking about something that isn’t related to my unstable mental state.

My foot _hurts. _I’ve had a big blister on my foot for a month and nothing seems to help. Just walking is excruciating. I can’t blame my shoes either since I bought new ones last week.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 14, 2021)

syub said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i feel fat in everything i wear :/


Hey, I'm sorry you feel this way. I started having body image issues shortly before I entered high school and have only just started to accept my body for what it is many years later. The language you use reminds me of thoughts I used to have--notice that you said "feel" instead of "am." 

Honestly, the best advice I can give you is to take baby steps today to get where you think you want to go. Do your best not to fixate on one specific end goal, (e.g. "I want my body to look like X's")--I know from personal experience how tempting it may be--but don't beat yourself up for having that thought either. I was just telling my S/O the other day how at peace I am with the state of my body as it is. Sure, it's not "perfect" by any means, but it is what it is and literally cannot be anything other than it is at any given moment. 

The stuff I said above was my take on this psychiatrist's take on why we feel drawn towards improving certain aspects of our life (from what you've said, for you, this is your weight). If you have ~12 minutes, I recommend watching this video of his. 






My inbox is open if you want to chat more about this topic, and I hope this helps you.   

---

At least where I studied post-secondary, there are provincial and federal student loans that charge interest at different rates. I find it very scummy that as a default, a loan payment is split evenly between the two loans, rather than letting the person decide how much of the payment they want to go towards each loan, since one loan charges higher interest than the other. :/


----------



## Holla (Apr 14, 2021)

I have a feeling that my boyfriend will ask me to move in with him in a few months (he's a home builder and will finish building his house in the next month and a half or so). He alluded to it when I was talking to him on the phone last night. Don't get me wrong I love the idea of it as we only get a chance to see eachother on the weekends right now, but one major stumbling block will be my work.

I currently work in the town I live in and he lives in a different town that about an hour's drive away if I take the major highway. Said highway is notorious for bad accidents and I prefer to not take it if I can help it. The drive would be well over an hour if I take the back roads instead. Even if I do "toughen up" and take the highway I don't like the idea of having to drive an hour to work every single day. That's 2 hours of commuting total everyday, nevermind the cost of gas.

Before anyone suggests compromising and moving somewhere between the two towns, my boyfriend is in a multi-year contract to build a sub-division in his town so he pretty much needs to stay in said town.

I do like my job a fair bit and the company is one of the nicest I know of but I'm leaning towards looking for a new job. I don't really want to leave but I don't know if I can take the mental strain from driving two hours everyday on one of the most dangerous highways in the country. Getting a job is such a difficult and stressful process though, especially when there really aren't a lot of job opportunities in my boyfriend's town. :/


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> snip


thank you so much for this !!! it really means a lot ❤  i will definitely take a look at the video you linked whenever i have a chance!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2021)

must be nice to have a dad that doesn't make you wish you were dead all the time


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

Woah, I just slept for 16 hours.  The world is still here?  I still have to live my life?  Well, okay then.  Wish today would just end though.


----------



## Holla (Apr 14, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Woah, I just slept for 16 hours.  The world is still here?  I still have to live my life?  Well, okay then.  Wish today would just end though.



Lol welcome to the waking world. I thought you were pretty quiet today.


----------



## hestu (Apr 14, 2021)

It's the 5 year anniversary of my dad's death. I wonder if he would be proud of me.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 14, 2021)

It's kind of hypocritical that my mom tells me that it's fine if I try my best in classes and still get D's or C's in and starts yelling at me when i'm trying my best in math and have a D+ in the class.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 14, 2021)

I saw a cat yesterday while I was out on my walk and it wouldn't let me get close enough to pet it

I just really miss having a pet cat. I wish I was in a place that allowed them


----------



## jadetine (Apr 14, 2021)

Mistake #1: logging into FB
Mistake #2: looking at my parent's posts
Mistake #3: responding to their posts with snide remarks like "did you get hacked" and YouTube videos of their hero talking about how he could get away with murder

Ugh life is short. Gotta find inner peace. Gotta stay off FB.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2021)

Wondering if I actual have to apply to more jobs for sight or not cause I start my new on the 26th....Guess I should call but I never get a good answer from jog agency anyway, shrugs.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 15, 2021)

Living in Ontario makes me want to cry  Between the rising covid cases, our shipment of vaccines being pushed again, obscene rent prices, unemployment rates, and the way people on ODSP are treated the whole thing just feels like a big joke. A really unfunny joke.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 15, 2021)

The scroll wheel on my mouse stopped working. So, now I need to browse the internet by manually clicking and dragging the sidebar.

Guess I'll just die.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Gotta stay off FB.


this is just a must-do anyways lmao


so I saw an email today in my inbox that said my research paper had been graded. you know, the one I worked on for three nonstop weeks, and stressed over constantly because I was afraid of accidental plagiarisms, and literally cried about at least 4-5 times, and made me doubt my sanity on multiple occasions as well as resent writing in general?

apparently I got a C+ on it. I'm not really content with that but it's much better than my last paper, which got an F (0 out of 100 points). my professor said that he could tell I put a lot of effort into it, but he questioned if I had gone to the writing center (and that I needed to go at least 3 times for the writing credit) since my paper was still in quite a rough shape, and I had apparently misspelled some words consistently (first of all, I've gone to see the writing center three times already, and I only have to go three times for the writing credit. second of all, Microsoft Word does an absolutely horrible job of telling me if I've misspelled something and my Autistic/ADHD ass is really bad at skimming through a 3100 word essay to check for spelling errors).

I'm definitely gonna talk w him for a while about this. I've talked to him before about me having trouble writing but maybe it didn't sink in the first time. I'm okay writing shorter essays (like 900-1200 words) and I used to write for fun quite a bit, but ever since I started writing these big essays for college not only have my skills seemed to deteriorate but I really don't enjoy it in any way now. It really doesn't help that his writing requirements are ungodly strict and leaves absolutely no wiggle room at all. now I've gotta go back and fix the essay and just hope and pray that he actually gives me the writing credit, cause if he doesn't then I'm just not gonna graduate am I?


this reminds me a lot of that quote that says "everyone is a genius, but if you judge a fish based on its ability to climb a tree it will go its whole life believing that it is stupid."


----------



## Neb (Apr 15, 2021)

I did it. I finally blocked my ex back on Discord. For the past few weeks I avoided doing it since just looking at their profile hurts. I also hate blocking people in general.  The only reason I’m doing this now is to avoid the chance of being sent something out of spite. I’m just so afraid of them and what they could do.

Of course their profile was plastered with hearts for my replacement. Knowing them, they most likely fell for this person immediately after blocking me and gave them the whole “I’ve had a long string of bad boyfriends and you make me feel safe” speech. I know they have a mental illness that idealizes and demonizes every person they encounter. Rebounds are extremely common for them too. None of this is surprising. It just hurts that they claimed “I have good coping and communication skills” and still did this. Good communication skills aren’t telling your partner you need a few days away and then discarding them.


----------



## oak (Apr 15, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Living in Ontario makes me want to cry  Between the rising covid cases, our shipment of vaccines being pushed again, obscene rent prices, unemployment rates, and the way people on ODSP are treated the whole thing just feels like a big joke. A really unfunny joke.


Sounds just like Vancouver unfortunately, so I feel your pain.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 15, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Living in Ontario makes me want to cry  Between the rising covid cases, our shipment of vaccines being pushed again, obscene rent prices, unemployment rates, and the way people on ODSP are treated the whole thing just feels like a big joke. A really unfunny joke.


+1 on this. I find it so ironic and sad that Canada has been voted the number one country to live in 2021's Best Countries Report. Just goes to show us the true state of the world and how low the bar is, I suppose.  I'm grateful for all that I have; I just wish that things were better for _everyone_ across the board and world.


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this is just a must-do anyways lmao
> 
> 
> so I saw an email today in my inbox that said my research paper had been graded. you know, the one I worked on for three nonstop weeks, and stressed over constantly because I was afraid of accidental plagiarisms, and literally cried about at least 4-5 times, and made me doubt my sanity on multiple occasions as well as resent writing in general?
> ...


Would you like some help?

The trick to getting good grades is knowing the right way to structure your response and ensuring that it properly answers the question. You could be the most intelligent person in the class and still walk away with the lowest grade if you haven't mastered how to do that. Good news is that it is something that can be learned. If you are willing to share the question, your essay, and the marking rubric (if he provided one) with me via email I could give you detailed feedback on how to improve it that you could then apply to other assignments.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 15, 2021)

i put a hot pocket in the toaster oven and it burned. then i put a small 1 person pizza in the toaster oven, but then when it was done, i accidentally dropped it and i burned myself.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 15, 2021)

I am really worried about some cards I sent to two people I am trading with. I got their amiibo cards ridiculously fast, but after how long it took me to get the sanrio cards (10 days) and hearing that they still haven’t gotten my cards, I’m really worried. I’d hate to get negative feedback just because the postal service is still messed up in many states. I sent the cards on the same day they sent mine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Would you like some help?
> 
> The trick to getting good grades is knowing the right way to structure your response and ensuring that it properly answers the question. You could be the most intelligent person in the class and still walk away with the lowest grade if you haven't mastered how to do that. Good news is that it is something that can be learned. If you are willing to share the question, your essay, and the marking rubric (if he provided one) with me via email I could give you detailed feedback on how to improve it that you could then apply to other assignments.


problem is I've got a pretty good idea on how to do that, but the topic which I'm writing on is pretty narrow and it's not something I was really familiar with at all before this semester started. that, and I'm not the greatest organizer in the world (frequent disorganization a symptom of Autism/ADHD). I appreciate the concern but at this point I think I'd just like to revise the paper based on my professor's notes and turn it in as is. I think as long as I put in all the effort and make the proper corrections I'll get the writing credit. I'll talk w him about that.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> must be nice to have a dad that doesn't make you wish you were dead all the time


big mood...
--



Spoiler: just tv series crap dont mind lol



i still cant get over that last episode of s12 like goddamnit script writers lol. i guess he's been around for quite some seasons but still uhhh. at least some other characters i like will be around for some more time...


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> problem is I've got a pretty good idea on how to do that, but the topic which I'm writing on is pretty narrow and it's not something I was really familiar with at all before this semester started. that, and I'm not the greatest organizer in the world (frequent disorganization a symptom of Autism/ADHD). I appreciate the concern but at this point I think I'd just like to revise the paper based on my professor's notes and turn it in as is. I think as long as I put in all the effort and make the proper corrections I'll get the writing credit. I'll talk w him about that.


If you ever change your mind in future the offer will still stand.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 15, 2021)

My dad never shuts the bathroom door all the way and  doesn’t shut it at all when he showers. just now i heard him “wash” his hands for not even 2 seconds. he better not touch my cats with those hands


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 15, 2021)

oak said:


> Sounds just like Vancouver unfortunately, so I feel your pain.



Yeah, I’ve always heard that Vancouver is expensive and tough to live in which sucks. It feels like all the provinces are. Except maybe like. Saskatchewan lol I never hear much about it tho. But Ontario, BC, Alberta, Nova Scotia all have such lousy problems and it’s a bummer. 



TheSillyPuppy said:


> +1 on this. I find it so ironic and sad that Canada has been voted the number one country to live in 2021's Best Countries Report. Just goes to show us the true state of the world and how low the bar is, I suppose.  I'm grateful for all that I have; I just wish that things were better for _everyone_ across the board and world.



Exactly! I’m grateful for the things we do have but, especially with Ontario (since that’s where I live and that’s what I pay the most attention to) it feels like we’re just getting worse. Everything is expensive, we’re at at _least _4,000 covid cases daily, and it feels like they’re cutting funding to everything that has nothing left to be cut. Ugh.

Plus my dads on ODSP and like. Idk how he’ll afford to live when I’m not helping pay the bills & buying groceries. They don’t give him near enough and I think the other provinces are just as bad. Plus he’d have to reapply which is a hassle :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

just realized the easter sidebar backgrounds will discard tomorrow and I'm sad cause I love my prism rainbow bg


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just realized the easter sidebar backgrounds will discard tomorrow and I'm sad cause I love my prism rainbow bg


I'm sad about this too! Obviously I'm biased (I designed them) but I love seeing Springtime Serenity, Prismatic Glow, and Twilight Ravine around the forum.


----------



## Toska (Apr 15, 2021)

Spoiler



well this was probably the worst way to get out of a toxic relationship.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2021)

I bought a blouse (new with tags) and as the person preparing it for shipment their cat poked a bunch of holes in it. 
I get these things happen but I can't help feeling a little bummed about it haha.


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2021)

i feel like my best friend likes talking to other ppl more than she likes talking to me ??? she’s always talking w this one group of ppl and i can’t help to feel jealous and i know it’s kinda bad bc obviously she can have other friends but ?!?!! i can’t help but feel this way and i hate it so much ... tbh we don’t rly talk and when we do she’s always just talking to me abt the eboys she meets on discord and sometimes she leaves me on delivered for a long time :/ ik it kinda sounds like a one sided relationship but like i can’t drop her bc she’s like the only one besides my bf that even bothers to reach out to me these days and she always is super nice to me whenever we do talk. but sometimes i just wish i was in that group of ppl she always talks w just so i can talk to her more but i have no clue who they are and i don’t feel like embarrassing myself in front of them :/ it feels like she has more fun talking to them anyways and i feel like i’d just ruin it for her .


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 16, 2021)

syub said:


> i feel like my best friend likes talking to other ppl more than she likes talking to me ??? she’s always talking w this one group of ppl and i can’t help to feel jealous and i know it’s kinda bad bc obviously she can have other friends but ?!?!! i can’t help but feel this way and i hate it so much ... tbh we don’t rly talk and when we do she’s always just talking to me abt the eboys she meets on discord and sometimes she leaves me on delivered for a long time :/ ik it kinda sounds like a one sided relationship but like i can’t drop her bc she’s like the only one besides my bf that even bothers to reach out to me these days and she always is super nice to me whenever we do talk. but sometimes i just wish i was in that group of ppl she always talks w just so i can talk to her more but i have no clue who they are and i don’t feel like embarrassing myself in front of them :/ it feels like she has more fun talking to them anyways and i feel like i’d just ruin it for her .


That's an awful lot of red flags. Sorry to say but I don't think this is a friendship you should continue pursuing. I had a few friends pull nearly the same thing on me (went on camping trips and to concerts without involving me, called other people their best friend on social media all the time) Like, I don't deserve that kind of treatment, and neither do you. People can be pretty heartless. I know making friends can be rough, especially as you get older, but any relationship with someone who doesn't feel the same about you, just isn't worth it


----------



## Neb (Apr 16, 2021)

Spoiler: Medical Stuff Warning



The massive blister under my big toe appears to be infected. Blister cream doesn’t work and it hurts to step on. After two months I think I have to go to a doctor. How embarrassing...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just realized the easter sidebar backgrounds will discard tomorrow and I'm sad cause I love my prism rainbow bg


same i really wish they will make some permanent set in the future  especially these rainbow ones!


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2021)

Didn't realise I've a meeting at 11am until a notification at 10:45am. I've green dye on my head.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

my mom just dropped a smaller cook book on my foot. ouch


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 16, 2021)

it's funny how over break I was feeling really great and loving life and now I'm back in that depressing slump and I just wanna sleep all the time and do nothing


----------



## Soigne (Apr 16, 2021)

what am i doing? i keep applying to all of these other jobs, i keep getting voicemails of them wanting to interview me, and for some reason i never call them back. i'm not incredibly happy where i work, but i sort of feel bad leaving them? we're extremely understaffed and it sucks working with no employees, but then again it's not my problem at the end of the day. ://// i shouldn't feel bad about wanting to leave, but for some reason i do.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 16, 2021)

Oh my goodness I feel _rough_. My periods not due for the next few days but honestly I wouldn't be surprised if it shows up early. I feel dizzy/lightheaded and my stomach feels crampy and also a little upset. I just feel so gross. Not a big fan at all.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 16, 2021)

Running an online business is killing my neck/back/eyes.

Worth every second, but really difficult in the beginning.




-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness I feel _rough_. My periods not due for the next few days but honestly I wouldn't be surprised if it shows up early. I feel dizzy/lightheaded and my stomach feels crampy and also a little upset. I just feel so gross. Not a big fan at all.



I hear you, sister.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 16, 2021)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Running an online business is killing my neck/back/eyes.
> 
> Worth every second, but really difficult in the beginning.
> 
> ...



 I wish you didn't because ugh. It's such a bummer I feel so gross and I think my dad took all our generic painkillers when he was waiting to get his perks refilled  

Congrats on the online business though! I'm sorry it's painful right now but hopefully it gets easier soon


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2021)

Today is going to be a really ****** day and there’s nothing I can do about it.  : )


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

this other idiot on neopets but i'll just ignore them


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 16, 2021)

-


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 16, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> got dumped over text after 5 years



Good Lord, that's horrid. I know this will sound cheap, but I'm genuinely so sorry.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Good Lord, that's horrid. I know this will sound cheap, but I'm genuinely so sorry.


this ;____; i'm so sorry @Moo_Nieu


----------



## oak (Apr 16, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> got dumped over text after 5 years


Noo ugh that's terrible, I'm so sorry


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 16, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> got dumped over text after 5 years



Oh my goodness Moo  that’s terrible I’m really sorry. I hope you’re doing okay


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 16, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> got dumped over text after 5 years


That's awful. ;-; I'm sorry and sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 16, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> got dumped over text after 5 years


Woah that sounds rough! I'm so sorry! .o.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 16, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> got dumped over text after 5 years


Holy crap that’s awful! Even though I don’t know you I’m sending you a virtual hug. ❤


----------



## Holla (Apr 16, 2021)

They keep saying my province has the tightest covid restrictions in all of North America (not sure how true that statement actually is) and they are making them even tighter now.

Police will even be allowed to pull cars over and fine you $700 if you don’t have an essential reason to be out. So visiting my boyfriend a couple towns over will pretty much be a no go. Even though I literally never leave my house other than to see him and vice versa. It’s still too soon for me to move in with him as he doesn’t have a proper house just yet. We also have only had time to see each other on the weekends for the past few months, so time was limited already...

What bugs me the most though is there will still be people who won’t care at all and will still be going out and partying during all this anyways.


----------



## Toska (Apr 16, 2021)

Spoiler



So I have this really toxic friend, and we kind of got into an argument recently.

long sorry short she shoved me and told me she wanted to fight me today. All in all just treating me like crap. This is wonderful.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 16, 2021)

I slept all day. I’m having a really hard time pulling myself out of this depressive rut and I need to fix my sleep schedule. It’s frustrating waking up when the days already basically over and I don’t have time to get anything done. I also need to eat healthier and get exercise which I’m having a difficult time doing.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 16, 2021)

Holla said:


> They keep saying my province has the tightest covid restrictions in all of North America (not sure how true that statement actually is) and they are making them even tighter now.
> 
> Police will even be allowed to pull cars over and fine you $700 if you don’t have an essential reason to be out. So visiting my boyfriend a couple towns over will pretty much be a no go. Even though I literally never leave my house other than to see him and vice versa. It’s still too soon for me to move in with him as he doesn’t have a proper house just yet. We also have only had time to see each other on the weekends for the past few months, so time was limited already...
> 
> What bugs me the most though is there will still be people who won’t care at all and will still be going out and partying during all this anyways.



I’m really sorry that you’re not able to visit your S/O, Holla. I know that’s rough and here’s to hoping it doesn’t take us too long to get things back under control


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 16, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> got dumped over text after 5 years



 i’m so sorry, moo. sorry isn’t adequate . my dms on here and discord are open if you need me. _hugs_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 16, 2021)

Holla said:


> They keep saying my province has the tightest covid restrictions in all of North America (not sure how true that statement actually is) and they are making them even tighter now.
> 
> Police will even be allowed to pull cars over and fine you $700 if you don’t have an essential reason to be out. So visiting my boyfriend a couple towns over will pretty much be a no go. Even though I literally never leave my house other than to see him and vice versa. It’s still too soon for me to move in with him as he doesn’t have a proper house just yet. We also have only had time to see each other on the weekends for the past few months, so time was limited already...
> 
> What bugs me the most though is there will still be people who won’t care at all and will still be going out and partying during all this anyways.


I can already see this being a disaster. How is it going to be enforced if there are literally thousands of people out and about, whether or not if they have legitimate reasons to be outside? Seriously, I feel like we're doing _worse_ compared to last year and I hate it. I know for a fact that my dad would be absolutely _fuming_ about this, and rightfully so. A lot of people are turning a blind eye to hard facts and data showing warning signs. Yet the government doesn't seem to be acting accordingly in the proper areas. Cases are rising in factories? Yeah sure, let's close down small businesses further. That'll work! Logic and common sense don't seem to be the motto for them...  

People working in hospitals are really having a hard time mentally and it's just a slap in the face when there are others being careless. I'll still do my part to keep others safe, but this is just getting on my nerves because some people are being selfish. Do you have any idea how long I've been waiting to take my road test?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 16, 2021)

Spoiler: just bs



I keep trying to stay positive about my identity (lgbt stuff) but I can't help but feel invalidated constantly by my horrible self-esteem and lack of confidence. it's hard to be passing nb when everyone knows you by your old name and as the "cisgender" person you used to be (too many overly conservative people in my life to comfortably come out to everyone). it's also hard to have pride in being apothi/ace when society (and literally everyone in college) pushes hyper-sexuality so much and nobody has any sympathy for anyone who is apothi/ace (prob cause there are likely only about 6 other people in the world who can wholly relate to me so why would they care about being inclusive to those very few who are 100% sex repulsed?). I thought this college was LGBT+ inclusive but they sure don't give a **** about their apothi folk. it's so hard 

been trying to contact the office which handles LGBT+ issues that people have but it just happens that they've been closed for like the last 3 weeks I've been trying to contact them. so I can't even get help. it's great.

also i really don't want to but I'm blasting music through my headphones cause the damn frat house across the way wants to have a party when I'm exhausted and my sensory issues are at an all time high. did I mention I absolutely ****ing hate college and being here makes me want to die?


tl;dr i really don't like myself and I especially don't like others (in college)


----------



## rianne (Apr 16, 2021)

My body is so sore from a damn electric scooter. . .for ****'s sake can the pain go away pls.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 16, 2021)

my dad did not even wash his hands.  gross


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 16, 2021)

i wanna go for a walk but it might rain. Other things are bothering me too but I don't wanna talk about them here.

Also I want cookies


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 16, 2021)

Got a runny/stuffy nose, it's probably just allergies, but it's really annoying. Just out here sneezing over and over like a chihuahua. 

Also getting the vaccine tomorrow, which is good, but I also don't do well with injections. I know I'm going to freak the F out once that needle comes anywhere near me. Just hoping I don't pass out like the last time I got a shot.


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2021)

Went to bed at 10pm after being unwell but haven't been able to sleep. Now almost 3:30am and I'm _still_ awake and feeling rotten.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 16, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Went to bed at 10pm after being unwell but haven't been able to sleep. Now almost 3:30am and I'm _still_ awake and feeling rotten.


 
oh no! I hope you feel better soon and are able to fall asleep soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 16, 2021)

I feel like I'm dissociating again. like I'm not myself. idk why.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 17, 2021)

tonight I left behind a friend group/server i had been in for almost 3 years and it makes wonder if I'm always going to be a drifter. I can find all kinds of people and make friends fine but I always end up eventually leaving them behind. not much reason behind why I left besides just feeling down and choosing to cut ties. maybe I have a problem, honestly don't know at this point


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 17, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Throw a Snickers at him. That butt.
> Edit: sorry that sounded flippant @Firesquids
> I hope the tension gets resolved and know that I would confront them on your behalf if I was there...
> 
> I wish I had more time for art and didn't have to choose between drawing and sleep. XD


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 17, 2021)

sister is so loud every single day with her friends online...Why can't l ever have peace in my room


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 17, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Went to bed at 10pm after being unwell but haven't been able to sleep. Now almost 3:30am and I'm _still_ awake and feeling rotten.


A local pharmacist recommended melatonin.


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2021)

Spoiler



i hate how jealous i get ;__; my bsf said she can’t wait for us to hang out and stuff but idk she just gives off the vibe that she doesn’t even really want to and she’s just saying that .. like rn she told me she’s at her other friend’s house and i’m just like :/ bc shes rly the only other person i’ve been itching to hang out with besides my bf but i just feel like she doesn’t rly care if we hang out or not and idk . and i said jokingly “when r u gonna come to my house smh” and she’s just like “whenever i can” but UGH there is something off if she really wanted to hang out with me she would have made the time for it instead of hanging out with other friends before me :/ (that kinda sounds weird but that’s how i genuinely feel ik its :///) i feel like she likes her other friends more than me even if i’m her “best friend” .. to be honest i feel like i have rly bad attachment issues and i get upset whenever she mentions another friend n i know it’s bad and it’s kinda toxic for me to be that way but i also get attached since she is rly the only friend i have atm besides my boyfriend and i’d really like to keep her as a friend but it just feels like she doesn’t rly like me or like the idea of hanging out with me,,, she’s always talking abt other friends anyway :/ it might just be me overthinking everything bc of one thing she told me but either way i really hate being this way with friends


----------



## Neb (Apr 17, 2021)

Today wasn’t too bad, but I still need to get a few things off my chest.


Spoiler: Update on medical stuff



As it turns out I have a foot wart, not a blister. Due to having it for two months I have to visit the doctor’s office a few more times. The pain is still there, but at least I can go back to work.





Spoiler: Mental Health Update 



This is without a doubt the worst depressive episode I’ve had in two years. The breakup just makes my mood and opinions fluctuate. I’ll go from accepting the situation one minute to being full of anger for how I was treated. There’s no consistency. On top of that I’ve lost my appetite and have developed trust issues. I’m struggling to even trust some of my friends at this point.

I feel terrible too since that rebound will have to deal with the same things I did. The neglect, the empty apologies, and the mood swings were so exhausting. This feels like watching a car crash from a distance. I know they’re not my problem anymore, but I can’t help feeling this way.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2021)

Found a picture of this actor I really like when he was younger and I can't get over how handsome he is/was :^^) Doesn't help he's probably like 80 years in this day and age so lol.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 17, 2021)

Random anxiety decided to keep me awake.
I wanted to play a specific game to get over it but I'm not the only one awake, so the Switch isn't available.


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> oh no! I hope you feel better soon and are able to fall asleep soon.


I eventually passed out around 5am, only to be woken-up by the alarm at 8am. When my mother showed up at 9 o'clock she thought I was hungover, told her what was actually wrong, then she made me some tea and told me to go back to bed. Seems like a perfect day to just lie in bed and island hop.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh my tummy hurts  woke me up like an hour or so ago but I managed to fall back asleep but now I’m awake again cause it hurts  what a bummer


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 17, 2021)

I've been in a funk with my art for like 4 months now, I have no energy or focus to draw anything at all and I hate it. I've got two people wanting to do an art trade w me and every day I just keep letting them down more and more.

I feel especially bad now seeing people do art trades in that one thread, I would love to participate but i... just can't


----------



## Holla (Apr 17, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I’m really sorry that you’re not able to visit your S/O, Holla. I know that’s rough and here’s to hoping it doesn’t take us too long to get things back under control





Shellzilla said:


> I can already see this being a disaster. How is it going to be enforced if there are literally thousands of people out and about, whether or not if they have legitimate reasons to be outside? Seriously, I feel like we're doing _worse_ compared to last year and I hate it. I know for a fact that my dad would be absolutely _fuming_ about this, and rightfully so. A lot of people are turning a blind eye to hard facts and data showing warning signs. Yet the government doesn't seem to be acting accordingly in the proper areas. Cases are rising in factories? Yeah sure, let's close down small businesses further. That'll work! Logic and common sense don't seem to be the motto for them...
> 
> People working in hospitals are really having a hard time mentally and it's just a slap in the face when there are others being careless. I'll still do my part to keep others safe, but this is just getting on my nerves because some people are being selfish. Do you have any idea how long I've been waiting to take my road test?



The whole situation still sucks, but I will say that several police forces in many areas have said that they won’t be randomly pulling people over in order to ask where they are going and why. They still have the power to yes, but seems like several forces find this unfair. They will still be cracking down on large gatherings and whatnot of course, but going in your car for just a drive *should* be ok. Though it does seem to be up to the individual police forces.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 17, 2021)

I am very annoyed about something and would like to post but I am afraid of getting in trouble and making people mad. Also, I retweeted my thoughts on someone’s art on twitter and I am worried that even though it was a compliment that it bothered her. i really am fighting the desire to delete it like i had with some of my other comments but it is so hard.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

Woke up 4 am the first time, went to pee and had some water. Back in bed, ****ing birds started singing like hell and kept me awake for ages so I dunno if I ever got back to sleep or not and then I got up like 7.30-8 am again and I'm super tired.. ughh


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 18, 2021)

Back to work tomorrow after having two weeks off and I'm dreading it knowing I'll have to put up with everyone moaning about the pandemic and thinking they know better than all the medical experts who are actually doing their best to help us get back to normal life again.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

mmm just loving people commenting on stuff believes everything that is on the internet lolol


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 18, 2021)

Ankle hurts so much after ice skating. Haven’t done it in quite a few years and a few hours after skating I’m in quite a bit of pain. I can’t fully twist my foot (metacarpals area feels sore) as well as the right side and upper ankle.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 18, 2021)

i have two weeks of exams starting tomorrow and i CANNOT focus on anything for long enough for it to be productive </3 i feel like i've revised nothing lmao, these need to hurry up and be over


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 18, 2021)

The problem is that whenever I give constructive criticism on the game no matter what I say and how hard I try my best to be honest and not negative I will still get misunderstood as if I'm some type of negative person or just someone spreading negativity. This was always my main issue when discussing what can be improved on the game and then I have certain people attacking me because they think I'm "hating" on the game when I'm not.

I am not here to start any arguments but I just want to clear this whole confusion thing up. I got attacked by some people who kept assuming that I only post "negative" things about the game when in reality I've spoken about good things about the game and not just negative. Sure there are times I was hard on the game but I am not one of those people who is like "I hate this game so much" I am not like that at all. Many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.

Everytime I make a thread I always get hated on, then people take what I say out of context and try to make it seem like I'm the one who is being rude when really I am not. I am not here to spread negativity or trying to hate on others, but when I have to put up with users who attack me just because I have different opinion, it hurts me.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 18, 2021)

Morning nausea.

Also keep thinking about an idea for a novel I've sat on for about a year and a half. I just don't know if there's any point in going through the effort of writing it when I feel my idea is entirely too weird and out-there to be appreciated by anyone.

I don't really have anyone in my life I could run the idea by either...​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> The problem is that whenever I give constructive criticism on the game no matter what I say and how hard I try my best to be honest and not negative I will still get misunderstood as if I'm some type of negative person or just someone spreading negativity. This was always my main issue when discussing what can be improved on the game and then I have certain people attacking me because they think I'm "hating" on the game when I'm not.
> 
> I am not here to start any arguments but I just want to clear this whole confusion thing up. I got attacked by some people who kept assuming that I only post "negative" things about the game when in reality I've spoken about good things about the game and not just negative. Sure there are times I was hard on the game but I am not one of those people who is like "I hate this game so much" I am not like that at all. Many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.
> 
> Everytime I make a thread I always get hated on, then people take what I say out of context and try to make it seem like I'm the one who is being rude when really I am not. I am not here to spread negativity or trying to hate on others, but when I have to put up with users who attack me just because I have different opinion, it hurts me.


sometimes people might associate you with negativity and so they can only see negativity in your posts. it's not because you're a bad person at all, or that you're constsntly negative, that's just how they've come to view you. it's a type of bias. it's best to ignore people like that. 
ofc you do have to be careful to not be overly negative but yeah if people are accusing of being negative nonstop when that isn't true then they can just gtfo.


I have a test in my German class tomorrow and I can't focus on studying/reviewing at all lol rip


----------



## buny (Apr 18, 2021)

i need to take better care of myself


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2021)

Removed.


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2021)

my mom says i don’t clean enough around the house yet when i try to help her clean she says i do everything wrong and i should just go back to my room ???? literally what


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 18, 2021)

syub said:


> my mom says i don’t clean enough around the house yet when i try to help her clean she says i do everything wrong and i should just go back to my room ???? literally what


wow that sound exactly like my mom. Seriously she always tends to make me do small things for her and she cannot do it herself. So annoying!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> wow that sound exactly like my mom. Seriously she always tends to make me do small things for her and she cannot do it herself. So annoying!


This and also I love how moms keep complaining like bruh do it yourself, I do it my way!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 18, 2021)

Just constantly bothered by the lack of concern that people are having for the pandemic these days. Every day, I'm seeing less and less people doing what they should be doing. I know more people have shots now. But, plenty of people still don't. I just hate it. Really peeves me. And it isn't just singular people...it's also establishments that should know better.

A few weeks ago, at Easter, my grandmother was mocking masks for no reason...and this week she's upset because a friend of hers is dying from covid. It's just...eh...you can't make it up. Do the darn thing. Just do it. It's not hard. It's one of the easiest things that anyone has ever had to do to stay alive. We aren't talking about crawling through the mud in sub-zero temperatures. Wear the masks. You aren't "cool" or "free" if you choose not to. You are foolish.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 18, 2021)

I feel like I barely got any sleep last night...probably like just under 5 hours? Im gonna be so tired all day and I don't know what work I'll be doing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2021)

syub said:


> my mom says i don’t clean enough around the house yet when i try to help her clean she says i do everything wrong and i should just go back to my room ???? literally what


me but it's my dad instead. except he literally does nothing so he honestly has no room to complain at all lol.


----------



## oak (Apr 18, 2021)

This spring weather keeps giving me hives on my body, super annoying cause I can't help but itch them but that just makes the hives worse.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

y'know finding yourself, that only took 29 years lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 18, 2021)

Youtube, I know it's a clip from Curb your Enthusiasm, but I don't want to see most men over 50 in the shower.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 18, 2021)

Whyyy are my legs so sore  Sometimes they just hurt and I have no idea why. It's happened since I was little but when I was little the doctors said it was growing pains
I am 22 now and I stopped growing at like 15 (I only made it to 5'5 )
These stupid pains can stop now 



Spoiler: Alcohol Mention



I don't drink alcohol. I don't have any issue with people who do, it's just something that I'm not personally interested in. For the most part people are understanding of it (sometimes coworkers will comment about it) but my dad is always so weird about it?? I have no idea why he wants me to start drinking alcohol so badly but he does. When I turned 19 (legal drinking age in my province) he bought me some drinks _even though I told him I didn't want them_ and kept insisting they'd be great. That I wouldn't be able to taste the alcohol and I should just try it. I didn't for the longest time and when I eventually did it was gross lmao.

Ever since then he'll still bring it up sometimes. Wanting to get me some other type of alcoholic drink or wine or _something _even though I always tell him I don't want it. I went downstairs to get something and mentioned my legs were sore and he started joking about how I should go have some of his rye because that would help and then again we somehow ended up on the topic of him "needing to get me some wine next time he was at the liquor store" like. No?? No you don't need to and I won't drink it if you do. I don't know why he can't just accept and respect that I don't want to drink. They're just little comments but he's always so pushy about it and it bothers me.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

Spoiler: I feel bad for my friend



I'm one of the those people who aren't "popular" but have lots of friends at my high school. Sadly one of them got bullied. By a teacher. Two in fact. It happened since last year, when my 9th grade math teacher asked him if he was Asian(he said yes and he doesn't really look Asian that's why she asked). Well, he had a bad grade in math class, and she was yelling at him so loud when I was getting my math book I needed for homework into my locker. Most of it was pretty vulgar, but one thing she said was and I quote: "WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?" "ASIANS ARE SUPPOSED TO BE SMART"! In the end, I talked to him after math and I just felt so bad because I couldn't do anything because I didn't want to get in trouble. Sadly it continued all year. To the point on Friday, during ela, (my ela teacher is very strict and gives us the most homework) he said he wanted to commit suicide. I just felt so bad I unmuted, and yelled at the ela teacher for not taking care of someone who is in a crisis because he's Asian. I didn’t get in trouble and everyone else joined in with me. Iyang, if you're reading this, please don't kill yourself, as I would probably also kill myself if you die because you mean so much to me.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 18, 2021)

i've been playing too much fortnite...i saw a pile of tires yesterday and my brain instantly went "hit them with your pickaxe" ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2021)

@Koopadude100 I'm keeping you and your friend in my thoughts 


I'm supposed to have the rest of this piano piece prepared for tomorrow but it's still a bit rough hrufhhghhg


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2021)

my boyfriend just left but i miss him already


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2021)

Today was just a terrible day.  I’m not where I should be for my age in multiple aspects.  That’s all.


----------



## Neb (Apr 19, 2021)

Honestly my brain just feels like mush. Stretching and doing indoor exercises helped, but I’m still dreading the seasonal depression. Hot weather, especially in the Summer, makes me depressed and tired. Hopefully getting on my feet for work tomorrow will help.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 19, 2021)

I feel all dizzy/lightheaded again today.  I can’t wait for my period to be over and for all these awful symptoms to go away.


----------



## Holla (Apr 19, 2021)

syub said:


> my boyfriend just left but i miss him already


This was me last night as well other than I was the one that had to leave. 


Midoriya said:


> Today was just a terrible day.  I’m not where I should be for my age in multiple aspects.  That’s all.


I’m sorry to hear you had a bad day. I’ve definitely felt “behind” for my age before/still do at times. It’s hard but you just have to remember that everyone moves at their own pace. Just do you. I’m sure you will still achieve great things.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2021)

Holla said:


> I’m sorry to hear you had a bad day. I’ve definitely felt “behind” for my age before/still do at times. It’s hard but you just have to remember that everyone moves at their own pace. Just do you. I’m sure you will still achieve great things.


Can relate on so many levels on this...I'm definitely behind but I didn't really have a good childhood and teen years either :/

Thank you for your words even if they were not aimed at me specifically.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah, but the problem with me is that I’m slower than other people at things and not nearly fast enough.  I want to be strong enough to not only help myself but others as well, and I can’t do that because I can’t even help myself.  I’m almost 24 and still live with my family because I don’t have a lot of money.  And when they die I run the risk of becoming homeless.  I don’t think I’ll be able to achieve anything great in life.  Probably just mediocre at best.  Anyway, thanks for the kind words.  I’ve pretty much just accepted by now that April is going to suck this year for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, but the problem with me is that I’m slower than other people at things and not nearly fast enough.  I want to be strong enough to not only help myself but others as well, and I can’t do that because I can’t even help myself.  I’m almost 24 and still live with my family because I don’t have a lot of money.  And when they die I run the risk of becoming homeless.  I don’t think I’ll be able to achieve anything great in life.  Probably just mediocre at best.  Anyway, thanks for the kind words.  I’ve pretty much just accepted by now that April is going to suck this year for me.


Can relate to this even more for good or bad. As someone who is 29, have Asperger and not able to take full-time, long-term jobs I can just hope at least my mom lives for some more good time... Society really needs to, as in my case, do more for high-functioning ASD people.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 19, 2021)

I wish My Melody eggs weren’t a lot of tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2021)

Spoiler: personal tv series ramble dont mind it also i'm ok



So I finally moved on to s13.. and yeah if s12 finale was a sob fest those 2 first of s13 was even more.. like man how sad will things be..... also like anxiety meta.. first they kill off his character in the s12 finale and then the guy who played him directs the first 3 episodes of 13..    it's like...sheila tis is a series.. but yeah okay they are awesome actors and characters can't help it man


----------



## Neb (Apr 19, 2021)

I got laid off since the business is expanding and they can’t afford a second employee to handle the new tasks. This is not my month.

On the bright side they offered to give me a letter of recommendation for potential employers.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2021)

belly gripe guuuuh


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 19, 2021)

I just need college to be free otherwise I’ll never be able to go  i don’t want to take our loans for a 2 year degree. It shouldn’t be this expensive


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 19, 2021)

i went downstairs to get something as my dad went to the bathroom which is past his bathroom, and he sees that and shuts the door but not all the way. And he washed his hands for not even two seconds and probably with no soap.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 19, 2021)

it's nice knowing i've just wasted the past 10 years of my life.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 19, 2021)

I watched too much Crime Watch on YouTube and now I don’t trust the world.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

I’m full on crying because I miss my mom.  I feel so lost without her.  My S/O has given me peace of mind and I still feel so hurt and lost.


----------



## duckvely (Apr 20, 2021)

i've been stressing about an exam i took this morning all day  hope my grade is okay or that i'll at least have a chance to redo it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

gripes is better but jeez tummy stop being so offended when i try to eat healthy food lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

Neb said:


> I got laid off since the business is expanding and they can’t afford a second employee to handle the new tasks. This is not my month.
> 
> On the bright side they offered to give me a letter of recommendation for potential employers.


Omg  I'm sorry man. I hope you find a new one soon! And yeah that's the good thing about it I suppose, rec's are a lot these days and ages...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 20, 2021)

I keep sleeping for too long, because I'm just too tired. I usually go to bed at about 23:30h (11:30PM) and I put my alarm for 8:15 AM. 
Buut.. I always press on "snooze" and then I wake up, realising it's already 10:30 AM   
My cats must hate me for doing that two days in a row.. how dare I not give them food at exactly 9:00 AM v:


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2021)

stomach problems :/


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 20, 2021)

I hate how my family who is telling me to not take the vaccine just because they heard one person getting blood clots is just only fear mongering the situations. I hate how they focus so much on the news media to try to make people be scared of "blood colts" when its only happened to a few people. I took my first Moderna Vaccine shot and I only had a minor headache and a sore arm but I felt better afterwards. I am taking my 2nd shot and I won't be stopped by people telling me not to take it. I am doing the right thing!


----------



## Holla (Apr 20, 2021)

I have zero motivation today and it's supposed to snow tomorrow... I was out laying in the sun on our back deck just yesterday. Snow should be long over!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

Cancel culture people who think it's their duty to trash talk celebrities/actors/whatever they're famous just to ruin the actual person and their career...Like no I don't feel sorry for teens who can't read and just do stuff for attention.


----------



## deana (Apr 20, 2021)

I got another confirmation thing for an appointment that I already tried to cancel / reschedule last week  It's an appointment to meet with a councillor which I am already apprehensive about and now the fact that she apparently doesn't get my emails makes me feel even more uncomfortable about the situation.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 20, 2021)

Feeling like a broken record because this is at least the third time I've had to give the same coworker the same feedback as before... _*sigh*_


----------



## Neb (Apr 20, 2021)

Spoiler: Paranoia Rant



Even though this is the worst depressive episode I’ve had in a few years I’m still doing better than expected. A decent therapist, effective antidepressants, and more maturity have made things easier. If this happened in 2016 I would definitely be in the hospital at this point. Still, I’m on edge 24/7.

I just can’t stop worrying about my ex. My paranoia keeps telling me they’ll start harassing me soon. The main reason being how much they used to trash talk their exes. One time we were talking about one of them and they literally said “I’m glad you want to beat him up.” (I didn’t really. I just got upset from hearing about a certain story). If their perception of all their exes is that bad, who knows what they’d ask someone to do to me?

I don’t even have romantic feelings for them anymore and yet I still feel guilty when I think about dating again. When will I reach the point where I can move on?


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 20, 2021)

Spoiler: family issues



I wish I could move away from my parents. I hate that they've become so dependent on me and can't even file taxes by themselves or do any sort of basic paperwork without me because they can't do anything by themselves. I keep getting into arguments with them every single day and they would constantly gaslight me by saying that they provide my basic needs and that it's my fault for not understanding how to talk to the Labor Department of my state. All in all, my family is becoming a dysfunctional mess and I wish my dad would stop being whiny and blame be for not understanding what he wants when all he does is yell at me and tell me I'm not worth it.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 20, 2021)

went to get my permanent retainer fixed today, and i'm a bit upset lol. i know they couldn't get it exactly the same as it was before, but the amount of glue they used on the side that came off my tooth is way more than before and they had to cut into my removable retainer to make it fit, but it still doesn't fit well. the left side is fine, but it doesn't sit on my teeth on the right. it's slightly raised.

and i'm kind of mad that they didn't try to find a solution to that? she was just like "well i think it will be fine" like ok i guess if you think it's fine but it's really annoying now and ugh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 20, 2021)

this girl i know keeps shading me in our main group chat when i'm just trying to leave her alone / avoid her. i'm literally fuming.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2021)

I accidentally ate like 9 oz. of barbecue boneless wings today (aka 720 calories for one thing on a 1200 calorie diet) lol whoops


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 20, 2021)

I’m experiencing severe depression all of a sudden. I was fine all day and then boom. I was about to work on my island journal too


----------



## 0ni (Apr 20, 2021)

My sleep schedule is a mess, 2am bed is early for me and I hate it. Cannot switch my brain off and my thoughts are always racing - it's exhausting.

I also have so many phone/zoom appointments this week and I cannot keep track of times. It's getting a bit overwhelming and I just know I'll forget some other important thing because of how focused I am on _not _messing up my timings lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 20, 2021)

.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 20, 2021)

0ni said:


> My sleep schedule is a mess, 2am bed is early for me and I hate it. Cannot switch my brain off and my thoughts are always racing - it's exhausting.



I have a very similar issue regarding the sleep schedule and thoughts thing, my mind won't 'shut off' and go a thousand miles a minute, literally keeping me awake. I also go to sleep at wack times occasionally. Idk if it will help any, but I usually try to imagine my thoughts slowing down, or -attempt- to think of relaxing calm things, like a still ocean, soft objects or literally just my bed. Just something tranquil and quiet. It takes me a while but eventually my mind will stop being so hyper active and slow down, allowing me to actually try to sleep. I hope that helps some!


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 20, 2021)

Nvm


----------



## 0ni (Apr 20, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I have a very similar issue regarding the sleep schedule and thoughts thing, my mind won't 'shut off' and go a thousand miles a minute, literally keeping me awake. I also go to sleep at wack times occasionally. Idk if it will help any, but I usually try to imagine my thoughts slowing down, or -attempt- to think of relaxing calm things, like a still ocean, soft objects or literally just my bed. Just something tranquil and quiet. It takes me a while but eventually my mind will stop being so hyper active and slow down, allowing me to actually try to sleep. I hope that helps some!


Thanks for the advice, I appreciate you taking the time   
I think it's extra bad rn because of all my upcoming appointments, but usually I try and do something to distract myself like count down from 100, or just thinking random thoughts about tv shows I'm watching atm. It doesn't always work, but anything is better than random thoughts shooting around my head like tetris brain.
I wish you many peaceful nights of sleep - i'm manifesting the idea of a healthy sleep schedule for us both rn and urging it into reality lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 20, 2021)

Spoiler:  trigger warning; covert sexual stuff



What kind of ****ing mom does that. It's ****ing sick. 

Just been thinking about some past events in my childhood that were covertly disgusting in a sense and... its been ****ing with me. That and also what kind of mother just... just wants to make their daughter inferior and make it a competition? Who tf does that...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2021)

after creating a profile on Handshake I really how actually unprepared I am to enter the workforce. I think it's mainly because I have no confidence in myself as a person with Aspergers, since nobody I've ever worked with seems to know how to really deal with (or is even willing to give) accommodations for autism.

it just worries me a lot, I don't want employer's to think I'm overly needy or picky, it's because I literally cannot function with an amount of work that would be considered normal to some and is excessive to me. I know what my limits are, I've learned it through working/studying overtime every day in college. I can't balance having this much work and also having good mental heath, and unfortunately I almost always put my own physical/mental health before my work. that'll probably be unattractive to a lot of employers. not to mention there are a lot of jobs that I just can't do, namely desk jobs and jobs that require a lot of hard focusing for more than a few hours at a time. needing a certain kind of job as well as accomodations will probably make it quite difficult for me to find a decent job.

ideally I want to get a job as a concert pianist, being able to spend hours every day studying and practicing music is something that I actually _can _do, and quite well (because it's my passion, I am a music/piano major after all). but idk how easy that will be. if i can't do that, or maybe just teach piano to a few students a week, idk what I'll do. maybe apply for disability or smth idk 


edit: almost forgot to mention but things that are common traits in people who are autistic are seen as bad and untrustworthy things in interviews, like stuttering, not making eye contact constantly, getting lost in thought, etc. that kind of stuff worries me too, I have an auditory processing disorder and I don't often articulate my thoughts very well, and sometimes I just blank on what I was going to say or a specific piece of info about me. having to do an interview will probably be the worst thing for me.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 20, 2021)

when u and ur friend both have interviews for the same job position.

i want to just like curl up and die? like i am so not confident in myself at all and i feel like i'm suffocating in my home town


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 20, 2021)

l'm worried if my custom switch dock won't turn out. Mostly worried of the background on the dock, l don't know if the design will turn out right. I'm good at drawing dragons, luckily l don't need to worry about that.

I also never told my sisters about the dock getting painted, so when l finish it...l just know they will be angry. I will have to buy a new switch dock just so they can look at a plain one.


----------



## jiny (Apr 21, 2021)

i miss my grandma so much she lives 7 hours away and i cant see her until summer. im so jealous of my friends who get to have their grandparents live in the same city as them,, i feel like time is going by too fast and i barely get to see my grandparents :///


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 21, 2021)

edit: feeling a little better


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 21, 2021)

I wish my dad would just back off and give me some space. He does **** all all day so has all the time in the world to contact me. Me, on the other hand, I work 10+ hours a day, cook for myself, clean for myself, all while trying to find a house and get my life up here sorted. Then he wonders why I don't sound happy over the phone; yeah mate it's because you always ring when I'm trying to do something meanwhile you have nothing to do. It's frustrating, and I'm probably unnecessarily angry about this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2021)

WAIT WHY THE **** IS THERE SNOW ON THE GROUND OUTSIDE????







and ofc because this is unprecedented the heat isn't on in the dorm so I guess I'll just have to bundle up for my 10am online class


----------



## Holla (Apr 21, 2021)

Well I’ve been working on healing from past abuse from a previous relationship so it doesn’t keep holding me back in my current one.

Ended up staying up half the night crying last night... I’ve been keeping what happened to me suppressed for way too long. I just want to be able to genuine with my boyfriend but it’s still holding me back.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2021)

I hate these dumbass clasp ball/bead chains they use on like, stuff you hang on your bag/keyrings and stuff:






like why use it, i almost lost one of my hello kitty smol plushies because of that but luckily my mom found it in the stairs here


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 21, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> WAIT WHY THE **** IS THERE SNOW ON THE GROUND OUTSIDE????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got snow yesterday and tonight it will snow. Been hot or just perfect the pass weeks so you're not the only one.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2021

I just hate it how this stupid brat keeps being rude to me and makes me feel bad about myself of not being fit to do excercises for a long period of time. I can only do 10 min with most workouts and then rest and go back. I hurt myself today by doing pushups and my knees were already hurting me and it was sorta hard to do some workout. My back is already in bad shape, l can't be treated like this. She doesn't even allow me to rest for a few seconds. Also when l do an exercise where you're supposed to sit still, she likes to say "You HAVE to keep moving" she would also say that when l'm trying to catch my breath. I know one day l will hurt myself by wearing myself out besides hurting my back. My side will start hurting a lot because l can't catch my breath.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I hate these dumbass clasp ball/bead chains they use on like, stuff you hang on your bag/keyrings and stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I legit hate these things too. I've lost so many keyrings because of them but I don't ever learn my lesson lol
Pin badges are hard to keep on bags too. I have a few enamel pins that have this kind of back:



And I've lost a few because they are never secure enough.


----------



## buny (Apr 21, 2021)

im worried about my kidney infection


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 21, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I hate these dumbass clasp ball/bead chains they use on like, stuff you hang on your bag/keyrings and stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plug in two beeds and glue it if you want to keep that keychain on your bag forever. But there's also very good glue and you can still take it apart with amount of force if you're going to remove the chain or just use hot glue because its simple. Trying to come up with an idea.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 21, 2021)

This has been goin on since Saturday.

So I work at a dog groomers. I don't do any of the grooming stuff, I blow dry the bath dogs. I'm the person that gets old, blind, sick, seizure, on medicine, scared, first time here, physically disabled/handicap, health issue, heart problems, arthritis, sometimes even mean dogs, ect... dogs like that. Which for the most part I don't mind.

On Saturday I got a scared dog who was there for the first time. This dogs coat after the bath (so still wet) was extremely curly, thick and coily. It is no secret I am the worse fluffer there. They literally do not give me poodles, with the one exception of an old, blind seizure poodle. And I've seen a coworker fluff him when I was done with him.

I try my absolute hardest to fluff this dog really _really_ good, esp since the dog is going to my boss to groom, who needs fluff jobs to be PERFECT. After what feels like an excessive amount of time and my anxiety(?) gettin to me that I'm taking too long, I bring the dog up front. I'm also not able to get anythin more fluffy. As I bring the dog up front my boss instantly come over to examine it, saying it was alot of hair wasn't it? I say yes and put the dog down. Later my boss comes into the back and goes to complain to the bather that the fluff job I did was ****. Her words. Meanwhile I'm attempting to fluff another dog and I'm in the same room as she says that. Like, maybe cause its loud back there she figures I don't hear her, but damn say it to my face!

And if I'm being completely honest, she isn't giving me enough credit. That was a HARD dog to fluff, anyone would have said that. And the entirety of it was not that bad. For a dog with that coat I'd say I did good for myself. Usually I would play down myself and say somethin like half way to decent but that dog was hard and it was not that bad, considering I had to do it.

Like damn next time you want a _scared first timer_ with a thick coily coat to be ultra fluffed, give it to someone else. There are two other people who can handle that. And don't go complain to the bather who gave me the dog to do. She give me that one cause she (the dog) was scared. I do all the scared dogs.

I have more to complain about yesterday & today but this post is already quite long. I just want to get this day over with.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> plug in two beeds and glue it if you want to keep that keychain on your bag forever. But there's also very good glue and you can still take it apart with amount of force if you're going to remove the chain or just use hot glue because its simple. Trying to come up with an idea.


Yeah I don't want it either on my things cause I wanna remove it either way, I was just late on doing it lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2021



0ni said:


> I legit hate these things too. I've lost so many keyrings because of them but I don't ever learn my lesson lol
> Pin badges are hard to keep on bags too. I have a few enamel pins that have this kind of back:
> View attachment 370290
> And I've lost a few because they are never secure enough.


God yes I hate those pin locks, they suck, I mean if you have too thick of cloth you stick them too it's 100% they will fall off


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 21, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah I don't want it either on my things cause I wanna remove it either way, I was just late on doing it lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2021
> 
> ...


better off using a string and tie a knot and use any of these





don't worry they come in different colors(a lot of them) including shiny light pink


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> better off using a string and tie a knot and use any of these
> View attachment 370303View attachment 370304View attachment 370305
> don't worry they come in different colors(a lot of them) including shiny light pink


Haha yeah I don't care about their colors, but yeah that or just a ribbon or stuff tbf.


----------



## Plume (Apr 21, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I just need college to be free otherwise I’ll never be able to go  i don’t want to take our loans for a 2 year degree. It shouldn’t be this expensive


Have you looked into financial aid at all? I wasn't aware of it at first, so I thought it might be something worth suggesting!

Why is a yearly physical exam required to get a renewal on my cat's flea meds? She's in the same condition as she was last year, and she's extremely difficult at the vets, so they probably wont even take her out of her carrier.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 21, 2021)

there was a little bug on this paper plate i heated this burrito bowl on. i hate to waste my food but my appetite


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 21, 2021)

I hate living next to a construction site. There's always some new thing causing inconvenience and sometimes genuine danger. Can't wait to get out of this place because I doubt it's going to end anytime soon.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 21, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Haha yeah I don't care about their colors, but yeah that or just a ribbon or stuff tbf.


yep
ribbons are hard to tie for me


----------



## oak (Apr 21, 2021)

I let my boyfriend's mom borrow my car and she stopped in at the gas station to clean the windows, which is fine. But you know how they have the wind shield wiper stick sitting in cleaner just to use for your windows, well she used that to clean my WHOLE CAR. The whole car is dirty and covered in dirty streaks. I could tell when she drove down the road cause the car is filthy and covered in lines. I told her never to do that again cause she probs made the whole bucket of cleaner dirty so the next person who wants to clean their windows can't cause the dumb person before them decided to use it as a car wash. Ugh I hate letting her use my car cause she has no common sense.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 21, 2021)

my grandparents' dog, my best friend, is gone. 
i'm broken


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2021)

the more self-aware I become with how my life relates to me being autistic the more upset and hopeless I become


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Apr 21, 2021)

i've officially lost the ability to try and make friends anymore. i'm sick and tired of people who use me and then abandon me when i'm not convenient enough for them anymore. i might as well just stay alone.


----------



## jiny (Apr 21, 2021)

i really want to eat healthier but it’s hard when my parents buy a lot of junk food :/ i tried finding atleast some healthier options in my house but there’s a bunch of cookies, chips, soda & ice cream


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 21, 2021)

I want this show back.


----------



## Toska (Apr 21, 2021)

My “friends” are always telling me I’m wasting my life away by playing so many video games. Yeah, I know I’ve spent over 1,000 hours playing my switch but honestly I’m not sure what else I could be doing. I’m not athletic, I get frustrated when doing crafts, and reading was always too boring for me. I really enjoy just being able to relax and play some NH or Fe3h but at this point i just feel like thats me being lazy.

Also, I can’t tell if I’m a bad person or my friend is just trying to make me feel bad about myself


----------



## deana (Apr 21, 2021)

Toska said:


> My “friends” are always telling me I’m wasting my life away by playing so many video games. Yeah, I know I’ve spent over 1,000 hours playing my switch but honestly I’m not sure what else I could be doing. I’m not athletic, I get frustrated when doing crafts, and reading was always too boring for me. I really enjoy just being able to relax and play some NH or Fe3h but at this point i just feel like thats me being lazy.
> 
> Also, I can’t tell if I’m a bad person or my friend is just trying to make me feel bad about myself



I don't think there's anything wrong with having video games as your hobby ❤ It sounds like your friends are being a little harsh or maybe they've just absorbed some opinions from their parents / older generations who don't really understand the "video games as a hobby" thing. I think people who don't play a lot of games themselves don't understand the full entertainment value of games and therefore view it as a "waste of time" but that's super not true in my opinion and I'm sure many people here would agree.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 21, 2021)

Toska said:


> My “friends” are always telling me I’m wasting my life away by playing so many video games. Yeah, I know I’ve spent over 1,000 hours playing my switch but honestly I’m not sure what else I could be doing. I’m not athletic, I get frustrated when doing crafts, and reading was always too boring for me. I really enjoy just being able to relax and play some NH or Fe3h but at this point i just feel like thats me being lazy.
> 
> Also, I can’t tell if I’m a bad person or my friend is just trying to make me feel bad about myself



You’re not a bad person. I don’t know you friends, but from what they said, it sounds like something my mom or dad would say, so they may be just concerned. I have a friend who is extremely blunt with his criticisms and concern (which at first don’t seem like concerns) to me so maybe they are like that and don’t know how to sound less harsh. Sorry for butting in. I just can relate since my mom does this to me from time to time.

I know it is easier said than done, but don’t think you’re a bad person or badly of yourself because of their comments and continue doing what makes you happy. Also FE3H is great. Maybe you should show them the game and see if you can get them into it . 

Sorry. @deanapants said it much better than me. I agree with everything they said . Maybe you should have a talk with your friends and tell him how you feel? Of course I don’t blame you if you don’t since there are things that have upset me that my friends have done or said to me that I don’t think I should bring up.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 21, 2021)

Still am experiencing depression. Also still am bothered by some stuff that happened a couple months to years ago. I wish there was a way to escape from them, my situation, regrets and memories like my dad selling some stuff i didn’t want him to for dirt cheap at our garage sales, my sister selling a lot more of mygames than i told her she could to buy a system she never played (can never get those games back thanks to the price and rarity), some problems with friends, embarrassing moments, and the whole thing with moving...I wish I could wake up and it all be just one bad nightmare.Please note, i do not wish anything bad would happen to me.  no comment is needed. i don’t want anyone to feel bad. just need to vent how frustrated i am. i wish i was normal but i feel like i am not since i have trouble articulating my thoughts and jobs won’t hire me because of my anxiety, along with other things. The last thing i want to do is make a pity story. had enough of those and then no regard for my feelings from a friend’s cousin and others even when i said i have anxiety and being stressed about going to a funeral out of state, and other stuff. I have some issues knowing sometimes what is appropriate to say and not with asperger’s symptoms but it frustrates me even though I know I should understand they don’t get even the simplest in your face things — even i spell out i have anxiety. i mean i wish i wouldn’t let it bother me if they say when i tell them which cat died “oh she never came out anyways” and think, oh he didn’t mean anything by it. Well it still hurt.

Edit: I feel a bit better but still feel like i’m at the edge of mentally breaking. Even the smallest reminders of stuff triggers intense feelings :/


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 21, 2021)

gained a pound this week    BUH


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 22, 2021)

Not a big bother this time. Even though I know I should save my tbt (not having luck selling stuff either), I submitted a commission request but I am really nervous since I think I asked a lot out of the artist. I offered more than last time and will tip but am not sure if I offered enough. And am worried I annoyed her. I just really don’t want to rip anyone off. I wish I could figure out how to sell my items better. I have items set around the same price as the shops I buy from.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> yep
> ribbons are hard to tie for me


Yeah I just do a couple of knots so they stick, I used a velvet ribbon for another plushie before so it works 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> the more self-aware I become with how my life relates to me being autistic the more upset and hopeless I become


This, especially since I got my diagnosis some years ago, it's like my brain and body flipped the switch and put like, mental restrictions that shouldn't even be there so I relate too well.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 22, 2021)

I thought by moving away from home I'd escape family drama but it's just as bad, but over the phone this time. I couldn't care less about my parents arguments face to face and didn't want to hear about it then, what makes them think I give a **** now lmao. 

My dad got pissed at me because I cut him off while I was talking to my brother, and it was "too difficult" to go into another room and ask me something over my brother's phone. Once again, not my ****ing problem that they don't get along and I couldn't care less. 

Then after that he sulked and refused to talk to me?? Seriously grow tf up  so I spent my time stressing out trying to get into contact with him. Literally yesterday he was like "I don't want you to be stressed, let me help!", then he goes and pulls **** like that ffs. Having to deal with family drama causes more stress being half a country away, I don't want to deal with it.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 22, 2021)

syub said:


> i really want to eat healthier but it’s hard when my parents buy a lot of junk food :/ i tried finding atleast some healthier options in my house but there’s a bunch of cookies, chips, soda & ice cream


Have you talked with your parents about getting healthier snack foods? Or even go into the conversation with some ideas prepared on other snacks they could get.


Toska said:


> My “friends” are always telling me I’m wasting my life away by playing so many video games. Yeah, I know I’ve spent over 1,000 hours playing my switch but honestly I’m not sure what else I could be doing. I’m not athletic, I get frustrated when doing crafts, and reading was always too boring for me. I really enjoy just being able to relax and play some NH or Fe3h but at this point i just feel like thats me being lazy.
> 
> Also, I can’t tell if I’m a bad person or my friend is just trying to make me feel bad about myself


I totally agree with @\deanapants. And quite honestly, I think playing video games is objectively one of the best hobbies someone could take up as we're still going through the pandemic. Depending on your friends and how comfortable you are opening a conversation with them to try understanding why they think you're "wasting your life."

Work has been so exhausting. A weekend never seems long enough to really rest. Growing up is so unglamorous.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 22, 2021)

feeling terribly dizzy but I have so much work to get done


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2021)

My S/O and I are taking a break and now I have no one to talk to every day.  My family cares about me, but doesn’t know what’s best for me.  I don’t talk to my other online friends that much.  I have no one.  I’m sick and done with everything and everyone.  Not even going to bother trying to make friendships or to date anyone ever again.  Not going to bother trying to get a better job or place of my own.  I don’t need anyone’s help.  I don’t need anything.  Just going to continue to play video games to numb myself for now.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 22, 2021)

Craaaaaamps

Seems like these past months my periods have slowly but surely havin worse symptoms. Even when I'm not on my period I still get cramps. If I could I'd go to a doctor or somethin. Also pretty dang sure I have anemia or a blood iron/sugar issue.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 23, 2021)

sick and tired of my job. i have an interview tomorrow that HAS to go well. i can't keep working 55 hours a week where i'm at now. if i get this job that i'm interviewing for tomorrow, i'll try to work part time making coffee here. but nobody listens to or respects anything i have to say, my boss constantly rearranges my schedule with short notice, and i'm constantly asked to cover for other people knowing that they would never do the same for me. i've had enough.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 23, 2021)

Soigne said:


> sick and tired of my job. i have an interview tomorrow that HAS to go well. i can't keep working 55 hours a week where i'm at now. if i get this job that i'm interviewing for tomorrow, i'll try to work part time making coffee here. but nobody listens to or respects anything i have to say, my boss constantly rearranges my schedule with short notice, and i'm constantly asked to cover for other people knowing that they would never do the same for me. i've had enough.


That'd do it. Sounds rough.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

Soigne said:


> sick and tired of my job. i have an interview tomorrow that HAS to go well. i can't keep working 55 hours a week where i'm at now. if i get this job that i'm interviewing for tomorrow, i'll try to work part time making coffee here. but nobody listens to or respects anything i have to say, my boss constantly rearranges my schedule with short notice, and i'm constantly asked to cover for other people knowing that they would never do the same for me. i've had enough.


That sounds pretty.. illegal.  Sounds like they're abusing you in a lot of ways, I'm sorry :/
-

Also I love how job agency all of a sudden wants to talk to me, like me, a boss at work, and my contact person been trying to get ahold of you people for ages. Psht.

Also yes mom I like La boheme ****ing don't turn of the CD in the middle of one of the parts from it jeez lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 23, 2021)

Woke up a couple times and can’t stop thinking about my parents having my room painted even though I don’t want it painted and needing to pack everything in my room, the fact we hired people we don’t know, and the moving. I am back to point where i was in high school and in college where I am dreading every day.

I was feeling excited and happy about trying to draw again, but now I don’t know. I hate this and my situation and the fact there is no way out of it or our house being eventually sold. there is no way i can miraculously get a job that accommodates and accepts people with mental health disorders, money for a car and house or apartment and overcome my fear of working, leaving my house, overcome my OCD and be able to work in noisy and dirty environments, overcome my social anxiety. it’s for the grandkids. well what about your daughter? that’s all i hear about lately and it kinda hurts. i know it isn’t “fair” they need to drive hours to seem them but since I’m having trouble overcoming stuff even where i am comfortable, she hasn’t thought that moving will push me further back away from any progress. my mom was going to help me get tested for asperger’s and she still hasn’t. my mom still hasn’t left that bad review on ebay for that figure i got (nothing to do with this but i am upset even though i remind her she still hasn’t done it). i love my mom and dad even though i am extremely frustrated with so many things with my dad and how he always treated me, but i just don’t agree with this.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 23, 2021)

I have 3 tests in my classes today and finals next week >.> For some reason, all my classes say they try their best to pick dates that don't overlap any other classes and yet they all pick the same date. This has happened several times already and it stresses me out having to study for multiple tests within the timespan of less than a week for multiple classes.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

My mom and her entitled opinions, shut the **** up and stop assuming how I am and also ...like I don't care about **** bro.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 23, 2021)

I hate forgetting stuff


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 23, 2021)

literally just got comfortable with some new people but one person hates me and is seeking to get me destroyed and kicked out of the group.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 23, 2021)

I've had a really short fuse lately...and I've also cut my coffee intake down to once in the morning, because I was actually having some pains in my heart the other week (coffee used to make me cough a lot too). All that seems fine now. But, yeah...the short fuse thing continues to be a problem. And, it's not like it's completely unjustified. I feel like I put up with a lot (especially at work)...but there is only so much that you can let people take advantage of you. I'm trying hard to meditate more (which is something I already do a lot). But, there's gotta be a way to block out more of it than I already do.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)

Didn’t sleep well and pretty sure my life is just going to go downhill now.  : ‘ )


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 23, 2021)

Getting triggered from work non-stop. Ugh. TGIF.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

I can write an essay on the events of the past year (why I've been absent), but just still feeling the effects of it all.

Loose ends, when I'm trying to move on.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 23, 2021)

I am going to scream. My dad is _at risk _if he catches covid. I quit my job _specifically to keep him safe_. He’s now eligible to be vaccinated and he’s telling me doesn’t want it?? That it’s poison??? 

Thankfully I worked at a pharmacy a little while back and when I nipped into the pharmacy today I spoke with my old coworker. They’ll call my dad tomorrow to talk with him and I really hope he agrees. 

He doesn’t seem to understand that A.) I won’t be vaccinated for a while yet B.) even when I do get vaccinated I think they’ve said people who are vaccinated can still carry/give covid meaning my vaccination won’t protect him.


Aahhh.


----------



## hestu (Apr 23, 2021)

my bird hurt his leg and i'm so worried about him


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 23, 2021)

My drawing turned out worse colored than it did without being colored; and i messed up while outlining.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2021)

I've removed several posts from this thread. Please remember that the first rule of this thread is that *you cannot complain about another forum user even if you are not mentioning them by name*. If you have a personal issue with another user please handle it privately rather than airing it publicly on TBT. Thank you.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 23, 2021)

i think i've finally broken and went insane- i just spent an hour talking to my stuffed animals.

what is even my life at this point? am i just meant to sit and rot? my friends and families lives all have meaning, what about me?


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i think i've finally broken and went insane- i just spent an hour talking to my stuffed animals.
> 
> what is even my life at this point? am i just meant to sit and rot? my friends and families lives all have meaning, what about me?


You're young and still have your entire life ahead of you. For now all you need is to focus on getting good grades and exploring your hobbies and interests. As you get older you'll have less time for these things, so enjoy it now while you can!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 23, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I am going to scream. My dad is _at risk _if he catches covid. I quit my job _specifically to keep him safe_. He’s now eligible to be vaccinated and he’s telling me doesn’t want it?? That it’s poison???
> 
> Thankfully I worked at a pharmacy a little while back and when I nipped into the pharmacy today I spoke with my old coworker. They’ll call my dad tomorrow to talk with him and I really hope he agrees.
> 
> ...


Hey Lumi, I had this EXACT same scenario play out with my mother. She is definitely high risk as she has COPD, but because she was constantly watching the news and hearing people having bad reactions to the vaccines, she told me she wasn't getting the vaccine.
This back and forth argument went on for about a month.

I was FINALLY able to get her to agree to the Pfizer vaccine, and (I know this part will sound unfair, but it's how things go) because I work in healthcare I was able to get her in promptly.

What I had to do to make this happen was point out A.) that she won't be able to go to family gatherings moving forward because even though all her children/grandchildren would be vaccinated they could still pass the virus on to her. This swayed her a little, but the game changer I brought up was that ALSO moving forward, people are going to have to present their vaccination certificate to go certain places and get into certain facilities. This sealed the deal. Knowing that she wouldn't be able to travel, or join her bowling league again is what sealed the deal.

So my advice to you is to find something your dad loves to do, and pretty much let him know if it involves traveling or visiting certain venues for hobbies/entertainment etc. we will eventually be at a point where he will have to provide proof that he's vaccinated to be admitted.

Best of luck to you...trying to look out for the best interests of a stubborn parent is literally one of the most exhausting things to do lol


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2021)

I think... over this pandemic I’ve just lost sight of the things that are important to me.  And I’ve forgotten how to laugh more and how to be serious about things more.  Also need to cherish my time with my family members who are still alive and I haven’t been doing that.  And to cherish my friends like I haven’t been doing.  I need to take some time to figure this out.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 24, 2021)

I usually stay off social media just because things tend to upset me really easily. I went on tiktok (bad idea) to watch some cat videos and ended up falling down the rabbit hole. I started looking at the pages of other girls in my town and instantly became jealous about what they were doing- parties, etc. even though theres a pandemic going on and they obviously shouldn’t be doing that sort of stuff, something inside me just wanted to join? idk. theyre very popular (we all know how that goes) and everyone likes them (can’t seem to think of a reason besides that they’re rich and attractive) so obviously me being a girl who kind of doesnt have many friends wanted to join them?

being a virtual student has made me feel like i’m missing out on a lot; idec at this point who i hang out with i just want to have some sort of social interaction :c


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

Just looked through pictures of my baby Luca (my cat). Gave her up in November, and I'm still not over her...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 24, 2021)

honeyaura said:


> Just looked through pictures of my baby Luca (my cat). Gave her up in November, and I'm still not over her...


Haven't seen you in a bit.


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I usually stay off social media just because things tend to upset me really easily. I went on tiktok (bad idea) to watch some cat videos and ended up falling down the rabbit hole. I started looking at the pages of other girls in my town and instantly became jealous about what they were doing- parties, etc. even though theres a pandemic going on and they obviously shouldn’t be doing that sort of stuff, something inside me just wanted to join? idk. theyre very popular (we all know how that goes) and everyone likes them (can’t seem to think of a reason besides that they’re rich and attractive) so obviously me being a girl who kind doesnt have many friends wanted to join them?
> 
> being a virtual student has made me feel like i’m missing out on a lot; idec at this point who i hang out with i just want to have some sort of social interaction :c


i relate to this so muchhhh omg. i havent hung out w friends in over a year and it hurts soo bad to see my friends hanging out w their friends without a care in the world. especially seeing my best friend hanging out w her friends makes me sad because shes my _best_ friend and ive been dying to hang out w her :c


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Haven't seen you in a bit.


Ah hey! Long time no see 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2021



Soigne said:


> sick and tired of my job. i have an interview tomorrow that HAS to go well. i can't keep working 55 hours a week where i'm at now. if i get this job that i'm interviewing for tomorrow, i'll try to work part time making coffee here. but nobody listens to or respects anything i have to say, my boss constantly rearranges my schedule with short notice, and i'm constantly asked to cover for other people knowing that they would never do the same for me. i've had enough.


How'd the interview go?? You deserve better than that.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 24, 2021)

I thought I'd be okay moving to a city with no one I know. I'm pretty good in my own company. But I can't help but feel a bit...alone. it's part of the reason I want to move into a flat with other people, otherwise I'll probably never socialise with others and I don't think that's very healthy lol. 

I get anxious walking around the main street and shops in fear that I might find someone from work and they'll question or judge me for being alone. It's a very small city so the chances of running into someone I know is fairly high. My workmates already think I'm incredibly quiet, and that kinda makes me weird. 

I'm trying to fit in somewhere and I can't help but feel like an imposter.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 24, 2021)

My eyes feel so heavy today making me feel sleepy and I have no idea why considering I managed to have a lie in this morning.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2021)

I wanted to sleep but couldn't because it started raining and I was the only one awake to look after the spot where it leaks from the ceiling. Ugh.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 24, 2021)

i gave my cat her medicine and she bit me and i guess she made me bleed since there was blood on her and on my thumb and my thumb hurts bad. I am mad at her...even though I know she wasn’t trying to bite me but she was fighting me to keep the pill from her mouth. no snuggles for her...okay, I lie. i’ll probably let her still snuggle with me . I love her but ah that usually freaks me out when she bites me so hard that i bleed. luckily i stayed calm since my mom isn’t home to help me right now.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 24, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Hey Lumi, I had this EXACT same scenario play out with my mother. She is definitely high risk as she has COPD, but because she was constantly watching the news and hearing people having bad reactions to the vaccines, she told me she wasn't getting the vaccine.
> This back and forth argument went on for about a month.
> 
> I was FINALLY able to get her to agree to the Pfizer vaccine, and (I know this part will sound unfair, but it's how things go) because I work in healthcare I was able to get her in promptly.
> ...



I appreciate you reaching out! Thankfully the pharmacist called today and he convinced my dad that the vaccine is safe. I’m so grateful that he did because I know my dad never would’ve taken my word for it since I don’t have a medical background and such. 

The pharmacist said he had gotten the same vaccine as did his wife and that it is safe, etc etc so my dad has an appointment booked for Monday!


----------



## Neb (Apr 24, 2021)

Being laid off has made me (even more) moody so I’ll just put the rant in a spoiler tag.


Spoiler



Whelp I know the truth about what happened with my ex.

They were developing feelings for one of their friends and dumped me for them. Since I believed the lie about “taking a break for a few days” I sent messages to someone who had already ghosted me. The block was used to indicate it was actually over. At the same time they changed their Discord status to “when I’m not with you I lose my mind.” At the time I thought it was a gaslit message directed towards me. Of course it was for their new partner. They did something similar a few days after we met.

As for why they continued to follow me elsewhere, I think it was to paint me as the bad guy. A few days after I unfollowed them they made that breakup playlist with songs about being abandoned and cheated on. If they forced me to unfollow first then it’d be easier to make people believe I left them. They used to tell me their exes all abandoned them, so I wouldn’t be surprised if I was made to look that way too.

My former classmates are still gossiping about it when I’m at the store. Not that I’m surprised. My discord has been hacked for years and they stalk my forum accounts regularly. Apparently they think this is my fault and that “they don’t care.” I believe the ladder. People with their disorder rarely show empathy towards those they abandon. If they actually cared about me they wouldn’t have lied or cut all contact. It’s ironic since they claimed to be taking the “break“ since they didn’t want to “hurt you or make you worried.”

I hate what they’ve done to me. My personality has been completely changed. I’m not nearly as trusting or relaxed as I used to be. Most of the time I’m either annoyed or filled with disdain. My best mood recently has been neutral. I know I’ll reach the point where I can happy eventually. It’s just hard to imagine ever being completely over this.

I have developed a crush on one of my friends, but I’m afraid to say anything. Facing more rejection would make things even worse and I don’t even know if I’m ready for another relationship. I know which boundaries to set, but I just feel so damaged right now.


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2021)

my bsf always says she can’t wait to hang out w me and that “i was the only one she wanted to hang out with” but shes hanging out w her friends getting high rn and i feel like she has way more fun with them rather than me so now i’m worried abt whenever we do hang out


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2021)

been so exhausted lately (lots of autistic burnouts yeet) I've got my sleep schedule all outta wack, I was doing so well for so long too :,,,,(


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2021)

Just wishing I had more time in the week to both work, play video games/watch anime, and do research for a better job I’m going for.  It always seems like as an adult that time is going by too fast.  Especially because of this pandemic.  Well, I suppose the third thing won’t be part of my time for _too_ long.

Also, why did I read my post in Professor Ozpin’s voice from RWBY as I was typing it out?  LMAO


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm so pissed at my dad, I've told him so many damn times before to cut his dog's nails and file them down so they aren't an inch and a half long (she's a small lapdog size mutt so you can imagine how extremely long they are for her). But nope, never listened to me once, always said that he does but they grow right back. Instead of investing in some kind of dog nail filer, he just lets it be. 



Spoiler: it gets bloody from this point



Proceed to this morning where he woke up to one of her nails gone and her blood _everywhere_, she got her nail stuck in one of the afghan blankets. She was struggling so much that she kept getting it even more tangled to her claw and ripped it out. He didn't even take her to the vet just to make sure it doesn't get infected or anything. No just slapped some vasaline on to stop the bleeding. I don't know, it might not get infected, but it still f-ing upsets me that she essentially mutilated herself by no fault of her own, can't imagine how much pain she was in. Damn it.


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2021)

Spoiler



this is late but i got a warning for bumping another user’s thread in march but i don’t remember that being a rule before so i did a quick search to see if anyone else had done it recently as in 2020 and i saw ppl bumping other people’s threads like “good luck bump” (most recent one i had seen was from oct 2020) but i got a warning for it and the post got deleted ??


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2021)

Mom, I highly doubt your friends actually like your smacking and wheezing sound effects you pull literally every time. Is it that hard to ask me to hand your glasses from the table, no need for you to stretch out like a rubber ball making noises.


----------



## KatieLavender (Apr 25, 2021)

i just finished reading the last book in my whole house and my new ones dont come until next week : ( 1 week without reading lol


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 25, 2021)

I hate my username


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2021)

syub said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this is late but i got a warning for bumping another user’s thread in march but i don’t remember that being a rule before so i did a quick search to see if anyone else had done it recently as in 2020 and i saw ppl bumping other people’s threads like “good luck bump” (most recent one i had seen was from oct 2020) but i got a warning for it and the post got deleted ??


they made it a rule relatively recently that you can't bump others' threads in the TBT Marketplace. used to be a thing we did a lot but it's against the rules now.


today is like the 3rd day in a row that I wake up super tired and the entire day I have zero energy and my executive dysfunction is at an all time high


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2021)

syub said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this is late but i got a warning for bumping another user’s thread in march but i don’t remember that being a rule before so i did a quick search to see if anyone else had done it recently as in 2020 and i saw ppl bumping other people’s threads like “good luck bump” (most recent one i had seen was from oct 2020) but i got a warning for it and the post got deleted ??


This rule change was announced in a *Bell Tree Direct* on July 22nd, 2020. All rule changes are announced via The Bulletin Board so it's good to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 25, 2021)

i ordered a phone case last saturday (april 17) and paid for like....fast shipping. they have it posted on their site that the shipping thing is after a 24-72 hour processing time. fine, i thought. i still hadn't received a shipping email after like 3 or 4 days, so i emailed them to ask about it to just kind of check in. they said the case i ordered was actually out of stock?? and had me choose a new case. 

kinda weird, i thought. why wouldn't they have noticed that when i placed the order & contacted me then. dunno. i was happy to get a different one.

well here it is three business days later (not counting today since it's sunday) and i still don't uhhhh. have a shipping confirmation? i'm not sure if i should email them again tomorrow if i don't get a confirmation, or if i should be patient, or what. it's kind of really annoying.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

I got sun burn on my back because it is so sunny today _in Scotland_ (?how?what is going on?what is this strange burning ball in the sky??)
i'm so annoyed at myself, I usually put sun lotion on before I go out (sun protection is important my dudes) but I went out to say hi to some unexpected visitors. Those unexpected visitors stayed for _3 hours _and I was too socially awkward to get up and say, "gimme a sec, I need to go put on some sun lotion" 
_why am I like this, now my back is burnt_


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2021)

0ni said:


> I got sun burn on my back because it is so sunny today _in Scotland_ (?how?what is going on?what is this strange burning ball in the sky??)
> i'm so annoyed at myself, I usually put sun lotion on before I go out (sun protection is important my dudes) but I went out to say hi to some unexpected visitors. Those unexpected visitors stayed for _3 hours _and I was too socially awkward to get up and say, "gimme a sec, I need to go put on some sun lotion"
> _why am I like this, now my back is burnt_


Ouch, be careful! I'm in my parents back garden at a BBQ today and after an hour asked if I could borrow suncream because my arm was already red! This shouldn't be possible in Scotland.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Ouch, be careful! I'm in my parents back garden at a BBQ today and did ask after an hour if I could borrow suncream because my arm was already red! This shouldn't be possible in Scotland.


yep, it likes to sneak up on you around here. I should have been on top of it but the heat was also accompanied by a bit of a chill breeze so I didn't realise until I saw my back when I got back in the house. I'm now part lobster _and it is of my own doing_
Nice weather for a BBQ tho, hope you have a nice (sun protected) time - we decided to have one Friday and the wind picked up and temp plummeted as we were heating up the grill lmao. we powered through and ate our burgers in the wind LOL. so dumb.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 25, 2021)

Spoiler: .



-


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2021)

0ni said:


> yep, it likes to sneak up on you around here. I should have been on top of it but the heat was also accompanied by a bit of a chill breeze so I didn't realise until I saw my back when I got back in the house. I'm now part lobster _and it is of my own doing_
> Nice weather for a BBQ tho, hope you have a nice (sun protected) time - we decided to have one Friday and the wind picked up and temp plummeted as we were heating up the grill lmao. we powered through and ate our burgers in the wind LOL. so dumb.



It's so deceptive. It can feel cold and you'll still burn! I hope you have some Aloe Vera or after sun handy! I've also found EMLA (available over the counter at Boots) is great for the itching.

Day three in a row for us! Friday was burgers and hot dogs (wind was a pain but luckily my folks have a gazebo), yesterday dinner was made in a pizza oven in the garden (although my dad delivered to me cos I had already committed to taking part in TBTs Neighborly Games yesterday ), and today it is steak.  Weather is meant to be crap this week and I'm dreading it.


----------



## deana (Apr 25, 2021)

0ni said:


> I got sun burn on my back because it is so sunny today _in Scotland_ (?how?what is going on?what is this strange burning ball in the sky??)
> i'm so annoyed at myself, I usually put sun lotion on before I go out (sun protection is important my dudes) but I went out to say hi to some unexpected visitors. Those unexpected visitors stayed for _3 hours _and I was too socially awkward to get up and say, "gimme a sec, I need to go put on some sun lotion"
> _why am I like this, now my back is burnt_



This exact same thing happened to me last summer but it was my face that got burned. My first sunburn in years because I was unprepared for a guest and then we had to sit outside and not inside because of pandemic reasons. The "guest" was also my mom which makes the situation even more ridiculous, I should have just told her I needed to apply sunscreen yet I didn't??  


My bother today is that I woke up with a very sore back for no apparent reason


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> It's so deceptive. It can feel cold and you'll still burn! I hope you have some Aloe Vera or after sun handy! I've also found EMLA (available over the counter at Boots) is great for the itching.
> 
> Day three in a row for us! Friday was burgers and hot dogs (wind was a pain but luckily my folks have a gazebo), yesterday dinner was made in a pizza oven in the garden (although my dad delivered to me cos I had already committed to taking part in TBTs Neighborly Games yesterday ), and today it is steak.  Weather is meant to be crap this week and I'm dreading it.


YOU GOT A PIZZA OVEN IN THE GARDEN? That's seriously the dream lol. But this streak of good weather has been the business, I'm dreading the coming week, too. Before the sunny weather came in it was legit freezing, I was making hot water bottles in the middle of the day and sitting next to radiators like a wee heat seeking reptile lmao.
And I may have to buy aloe vera (or look into getting EMLA - thanks for the recommendation!). Just had to slap on some regular CeraVe moisturiser on it and hope for the best for now 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2021



deanapants said:


> This exact same thing happened to me last summer but it was my face that got burned. My first sunburn in years because I was unprepared for a guest and then we had to sit outside and not inside because of pandemic reasons. The "guest" was also my mom which makes the situation even more ridiculous, I should have just told her I needed to apply sunscreen yet I didn't??
> 
> 
> My bother today is that I woke up with a very sore back for no apparent reason


Sun burn on the face is awful, when the skin gets all sensitive and a bit tighter across the nose and stuff. ugh - sorry to hear you had to deal with that. tbh, I would have been the same with my mum. I would've just burned lol. Like almost the literal version of:




And that sucks about your back - do you think you just slept on it funny? I get that sometimes, usually spend the whole day doing mad stretches just to try and sort it out.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 25, 2021)

I really don’t want to go into work today. I really don’t like working with people I’m not used to and for 8 hours no less it’s basically like starting a new job with no training. I feel useless sometimes because I’m still waiting for my classes to start and I can’t do some of the stuff. I don’t want to drive home for 30 minutes in the dark. Maybe I’m just being a baby. I’ve also lost weight this week and I need to start taking better care of myself. Also our new bunny Momo is an escape artist.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 25, 2021)

F... all


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2021)

youtube, do i really need to log in and block this person/tick as not interested to make that **** video go away jeez


----------



## oak (Apr 25, 2021)

Doing my taxes gives me extreme anxiety. It's all done now and I'm getting a refund and yet I'm still on edge wondering if somehow I did it wrong idk. Dang taxes are my least favourite adult responsibility.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2021)

Nothings bothering me right now but I have a question:
Was this thread always in the basement? I swear it was in Brewster's Cafe once, though I could be wrong


----------



## xara (Apr 25, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Nothings bothering me right now but I have a question:
> Was this thread always in the basement? I swear it was in Brewster's Cafe once, though I could be wrong



i believe so but the “what did you accomplish today?” thread was moved from brewster’s cafe to this subforum, though, so you might be thinking of that.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 25, 2021)

I really need a hobby of some sort. A hobby other than gaming. Something to keep me occupied in the weekends. Nothing really interests me though. I just feel neutral/numb towards everything and nothing really brings me happiness :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2021)

I ****ing hate my autism brain lol


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2021)

idk if i’m hot bc it’s hot in my house or if i’m getting a fever from the vaccine


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2021)

I’m doing better now.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I’m doing better now.


I'm glad to hear you're feeling better - hope your mood continues to soar 

 <- me trying to help fight away that bad vibes


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I ****ing hate my autism brain lol


Oof, that must be tough. My cousin has autism and it's hard for him to stop doing something, mostly bad habits. Poor kid's only 12 and his life seems way harder than mine and I'm 16


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2021)

Didn't get out of bed till 4 pm today, and I'm still out of it. What is wrong with me today?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2021)

xara said:


> i believe so but the “what did you accomplish today?” thread was moved from brewster’s cafe to this subforum, though, so you might be thinking of that.


Yeah, I might be thinking of that thread, but i kinda look ike it being in the basement, as Brewster's Cafe can be a bit hectic, so they probably moved it here so people have a safe to vent about what's bothering them


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 25, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I appreciate you reaching out! Thankfully the pharmacist called today and he convinced my dad that the vaccine is safe. I’m so grateful that he did because I know my dad never would’ve taken my word for it since I don’t have a medical background and such.
> 
> The pharmacist said he had gotten the same vaccine as did his wife and that it is safe, etc etc so my dad has an appointment booked for Monday!


CONGRATS! I know what a huge weight off the shoulders that is


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 25, 2021)

My kitty (both maybe) is sick and i think it may be all my fault. I am not going to go into details because I am embarrassed but I am a bit scared since one is 20 and the other is 18. Just saying this to cope with anxiety.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 25, 2021)

ugh I'm so unfit lol. Even doing two small walking tracks (they did have some steep bits to be fair) has me sore  I need to sign up to a gym again I think.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 25, 2021)

how come i'm bad at everything i love


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 25, 2021)

Whenever I see the word "exophthalmos" I remember my hamster who had that condition and I get really sad. I really loved her a lot and I miss her. Her space in my room is now just stacked with books but it still feels so empty without her.

I just had to cry a bit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2021)

woke up today and now along with feeling mentally drained I'm also feeling physically ill (no it's not covid, I think it's bc I ate at like midnight and I shouldn't have done that, and ofc the side effects that constant stress can have on someone). I sent my professors an email letting them know i wouldnt be  class today.

there are so many times when I can be strong but some days I need to take some time to care about myself for once.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2021)

really wondering who tf actually directed those episodes... i don't trust the end credits cause it definitely didn't seem like his work unless he stepped up x1000 lol.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m very upset


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 26, 2021)

I've been awake for since 2am and now it's 4am, I can't get back to sleep and I've got to get up at 6am for work


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 26, 2021)

I wake up at 9 but i wanna wake up at 7 lol


----------



## Merielle (Apr 26, 2021)

I am both physically and emotionally exhausted.  Prefacing this by saying: all the kitties in this story are okay.  Everything worked out in the end and I'm very relieved, but it was _a lot _and I'm still a bit shaken up.


Spoiler



My mom and I got home from errands to find that the front door was ajar.  (I'm guessing it was the high winds that did it; there's no sign of a break-in or anything).  The house looked fine, nothing missing, no damage or sign of intrusion, and one of the cats was just chilling on the couch like "hey, you're back, cool"—the problem was that we couldn't find our other cat _anywhere_.  We looked everywhere, shook the treat tin, opened the door to the room he's not allowed to go in but desperately wants access to... and nothing.  No sign of him.  Naturally, we thought he must've gotten outside, and we had no idea how long the door had been open for.  He's a scaredy-cat, though, and he doesn't really like the outdoors, so we didn't think he could've gotten far.  My mom and I both started searching the yard, calling him, shaking treats, looking under anything he could be hiding under, and he was still nowhere to be found.

Around this time the neighbors' cat who is uncomfortably, somewhat-aggressively attached to me started following me around and rubbing up against my legs.  When I walked away, because I was, y'know, looking for my missing cat and didn't have time to pet her, she got upset and started hissing while still trying to cuddle up to me.  Again, my cat is a pretty meek little guy, so I was worried that having another strange, agitated cat at my heels might make him too scared to come to me if he _was_ somewhere nearby, but the neighbor's cat wouldn't stop following me.  My mom and I periodically go back into the house and look for him again, in case he'd been hiding somewhere and come out while we were outside, but even after three additional searches of the house, there was still no sign of him.

So at this point, I've been outside in the heat and pollen for a while, I can't find my cat anywhere and I'm so worried I feel physically sick, and I've got a really clingy, angry cat literally wrapping herself around my ankles because I won't give her attention.  I start crying.  The neighbor's cat winds affectionately around my legs while also growling, which does not make me feel any better.  My mom checks the house for the _fourth_ time...

...and found our "missing" cat just standing there in the middle of the room, perfectly nonchalant, like he hadn't hidden himself away god-knows-where for the past hour and refused to respond to either of us.

I'm taking the rest of the day off.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I ****ing hate my autism brain lol


can i join the club please

i'd gladly do a lobotomy and switch it out lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2021)

Doing pretty well with my contamination stuff but something happened yesterday and I just feel icky. Yuck. But I'll be alright. Just gotta disinfect stuff still and I'll be good to go. 

Also, life is hard, and for some reason my mind is making me think of my mother and how unsupportive she is. Well, **** you mom, because life IS tough. Not just for you. Ugh. Everything just goes back to her... yeesh. It's like I'm battling whether or not I'm overreacting or if I'm just downplaying my thoughts and emotions at times. **** that narcissistic *****, dude. Can't wait to go back home for the summer and hear her ****ing whining and pities, her "oh woe is me" ****. But I'm planning to work my ass off and I don't ****ing care what she thinks - it's so ****ing complicated, because she can say she loves me and she'll do anything for me and pay stuff, but at the same time she can go, "Well it's my life! I can't wait until you leave so I can start living for ME!" all the while going "Don't leave me!!!!" or "You're not going to make out on your own. Life is tough. You'll be just like your deadbeat dad." 

UGH. STOP ****ING WITH ME. EVEN WHEN YOU'RE NOT EVEN HERE.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 26, 2021)

Why do I feel hungover when I only had one?


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2021)

been thinking for a bit about how i like a lot of people’s posts. I’m starting to worry again about it creeping people out. when I like posts, I genuinely like the post, agree with something said, sympathize. I’m probably overthinking.

been feeling like I’ve been constantly being monitored.

Worried about some of my friends.

I think this morning when I woke up to give my cat her pills, i had a very small panic attack. I went to bed anxious and woke up all aggravated. Still am a bit to be honest. I did overall feel better last night (technically this morning) after talking to a friend; was worried I bothered her or troubled her but she was super kind and understanding . still i won’t make a habit out of it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 26, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> been thinking for a bit about how i like a lot of people’s posts. I’m starting to worry again about it creeping people out. when I like posts, I genuinely like the post, agree with something said, sympathize. I’m probably overthinking.
> 
> been feeling like I’ve been constantly being monitored.
> 
> ...


I'd only be concerned if you like posts with contrasting points unless you're following the conversation.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd only be concerned if you like posts with contrasting points unless you're following the conversation.



i do like some posts with different view points since I do appreciate everyone’s opinion as long as they are not bashing someone else and I believe a lot of people make good points. And then there are sometimes a a couples points i agree with and maybe a few I disagree with as well.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 26, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> i do like some posts with different view points since I do appreciate everyone’s opinion as long as they are not bashing someone else and I believe a lot of people make good points. And then there are sometimes a a couples points i agree with and maybe a few I disagree with as well.


I had a specific instance in mind, but can't bring it up here.


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> been thinking for a bit about how i like a lot of people’s posts. I’m starting to worry again about it creeping people out. when I like posts, I genuinely like the post, agree with something said, sympathize. I’m probably overthinking.



Unless you're liking every single post that user makes as soon as they've made it then it's not going to come across as creepy, don't worry!


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2021)

Acid reflux please go away. It is midnight and I want to sleep but I can't lie down or get remotely comfortable.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2021)

COME ON STUPID BRAIN I NEED TO DO THIS REWRITE SO IT CAN JUST BE DONE JESUS ****


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 26, 2021)

Been feeling really ****ty since this morning and I'm not sure why. Just feeling like a crappy friend and person in general. Might just be emotionally tired, but I'm ready for the day to end already. Brain's too out of wack for me to deal with today.


----------



## Toska (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m so bad at letting go of people. Yes, I know she’s terrible for me, but I feel obligated to stay. She’s even started ignoring me, which only makes me worse. I just wish I could let go of the past and start being happy about my life.


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

i should be used to my father being an ******* by now but it still hurts. :/



NefariousKing said:


> Been feeling really ****ty since this morning and I'm not sure why. Just feeling like a crappy friend and person in general. Might just be emotionally tired, but I'm ready for the day to end already. Brain's too out of wack for me to deal with today.



i don’t think you’re a crappy person at all. from my interactions with you to just seeing you around the forums, i know that you’re incredibly kind and you do so much for people. you’re a good person, nef.  even though you keep trying to eat one of my favourite villagers,,


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm pretty hungry but I do not have the energy to make anything... D:<

I wanna make ramen with a soft-boiled egg (or maybe two), but I'm just sooo exhausted T^T


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 26, 2021)

xara said:


> i should be used to my father being an ******* by now but it still hurts. :/
> 
> 
> 
> i don’t think you’re a crappy person at all. from my interactions with you to just seeing you around the forums, i know that you’re incredibly kind and you do so much for people. you’re a good person, nef.  even though you keep trying to eat one of my favourite villagers,,



Thanks xara, I really appreciate it.  Guess it's just a lot of stress piling up. A friend with a crappy home life that I can't help as much as I wish to and just family taking out their frustrations out on each other. So it means a lot, thank you. And no worries, Tangy is safe, I only tease her because I like her haha.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Been feeling really ****ty since this morning and I'm not sure why. Just feeling like a crappy friend and person in general. Might just be emotionally tired, but I'm ready for the day to end already. Brain's too out of wack for me to deal with today.


 
I’m so sorry. I just want to assure you that you are not a bad friend or person. I wouldn’t be talking to you if you were a bad friend.  You have been really nice and fun to hang out with. If you need to vent, feel free to message me . But I really hope you feel better.


xara said:


> i should be used to my father being an ******* by now but it still hurts. :/
> 
> 
> 
> i don’t think you’re a crappy person at all. from my interactions with you to just seeing you around the forums, i know that you’re incredibly kind and you do so much for people. you’re a good person, nef.  even though you keep trying to eat one of my favourite villagers,,



_hugs. _i know that feeling. I’m sorry you’re going through that. let me know if there is anything I can do to help you. 


Vrisnem said:


> Acid reflux please go away. It is midnight and I want to sleep but I can't lie down or get remotely comfortable.



I hope you feel better soon and sleep . I used to have acid reflux and it was awful so I can relate.


----------



## oak (Apr 26, 2021)

I just went to my car to get snacks and someone backed into my car and totalled the corner! I am so pissed and don't have the money to fix it right now but the hood is bent so I have no choice. Whhhhyyy
Edit: The front door can't even be opened sadly. At least my car was parked and I wasn't in the car when it happened. One of my terrible neighbours must have hit my car some point today and took off but idk exactly when.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2021)

the last couple days I've had an overbearing temptation to just get on fb and make a post being like "guys btw I'm nb so if you refer to me by my old name or she/her again I'ma be mad asf" but even though there's no real danger in doing that (I don't know anyone who is explicitly transphobic) I'm still really afraid to do it. it's prob not a good idea anyways though I would absolutely hate to have to tell people one at a time and see their reactions in real time instead of giving them a chance to digest it or whatever ://////



also still working on my rewrite jhkjshdkfjshdf (though I have quite a bit done so I'm gonna try to get it done before I go to bed even though it's already 12am lol rip)


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 27, 2021)

oak said:


> I just went to my car to get snacks and someone backed into my car and totalled the corner! I am so pissed and don't have the money to fix it right now but the hood is bent so I have no choice. Whhhhyyy
> Edit: The front door can't even be opened sadly. At least my car was parked and I wasn't in the car when it happened. One of my terrible neighbours must have hit my car some point today and took off but idk exactly when.



i’m so sorry to hear that. i am guessing they didn’t leave a note? that sounds incredibly frustrating and just sucks you’ll have to pay to repair that.


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you feel better soon and sleep . I used to have acid reflux and it was awful so I can relate.


I was in bed for 11hrs and I think I got 4hrs of sleep total. Severe brain fog today. Bailed on work and playing video games.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the last couple days I've had an overbearing temptation to just get on fb and make a post being like "guys btw I'm nb so if you refer to me by my old name or she/her again I'ma be mad asf" but even though there's no real danger in doing that (I don't know anyone who is explicitly transphobic) I'm still really afraid to do it. it's prob not a good idea anyways though I would absolutely hate to have to tell people one at a time and see their reactions in real time instead of giving them a chance to digest it or whatever ://////


Er, yeah don't do that... you're most likely just gonna get comments calling you that. So yeah just be nice about it.

Also phones queues are the worst but I really need to get thru so here I sit lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Er, yeah don't do that... you're most likely just gonna get comments calling you that. So yeah just be nice about it.


I think it's bothering me so much because I'm kinda in a bad mood from being tired of school and so a lot of things I say lately can come off as rude (which honestly really sucks cause I hate being rude to people) and I'm also growing impatient with actually getting proper support. luckily my gut knows what's right lol
here in about 10 min I'm gonna do a phone screening w a therapist so I can talk to them about me potentially getting support so I'm good, I was just acting kinda dumb prob cause I was stressed about my stupid **** history essay.


as for what's bothering me rn, it's kinda a big problem. idk how many writing credits i have but i need three to graduate and as far as I know i only have two. I think I could potentially get a writing credit from my German class since my prof mentioned it but I seriously hope that's the case cause I refuse to spend another semester here 

EDIT: I literally just remembered in Spring 2020 I wrote like 8-9 short essays for music history (which is a class that offered a writing option) and according to degree audit that counted toward my writing credit apparently?? oh my god that's such a HUGE weight off my shoulders!!!!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Been feeling really ****ty since this morning and I'm not sure why. Just feeling like a crappy friend and person in general. Might just be emotionally tired, but I'm ready for the day to end already. Brain's too out of wack for me to deal with today.



It really sucks to hear you talking like that about yourself because anytime I've seen you around the boards, or interacted with you you've been so nice and personable. I consider you a really good force on here and I can't imagine you being a crappy friend to anyone irl or online. 
Whatever you need to do to push through the emotional exhaustion today I hope you can find the time to do it, have some moments of self-care and try to not be too harsh on yourself (I know that is easier said than done). Look after yourself, dude   



xara said:


> i should be used to my father being an ******* by now but it still hurts. :/



Sorry to hear you're going through it right now with your dad, It really sucks when family members make you feel bad. It stings a bit more. Hope you manage to get through whatever you're are going through. You're another person that always comes across so nice on here so it sucks to see you going through some crap. Hope your day picks up


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think it's bothering me so much because I'm kinda in a bad mood from being tired of school and so a lot of things I say lately can come off as rude (which honestly really sucks cause I hate being rude to people) and I'm also growing impatient with actually getting proper support. luckily my gut knows what's right lol


Yeah I understand that no matter the topic. And don't worry I didn't take it as rude personally, moreso just saying don't do such a post. I've seen lot a of people posting stuff like that and it's like... okay do those people want support at all? (I know you do, just all the bad online eggs gathering in a basket sometimes). Also society is slow and won't change overnight, there is that.

Frustration is a lot of time the key that never fits.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 27, 2021)

Doctor advised me to do the vaccine against the Virus.. he said that the Virus is more dangerous than the vaccine in any case, especially now that the even worse version from africa (I think?) came to Europe as well..  

I'm so scared to do it tho..


----------



## oak (Apr 27, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> i’m so sorry to hear that. i am guessing they didn’t leave a note? that sounds incredibly frustrating and just sucks you’ll have to pay to repair that.


Naw they didn't leave a note. I'll talk to the insurance people today so hopefully it'll be alright. Thanks Dun, it does really suck.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 27, 2021)

Anxiety, dudes. ****'s real. My heart's pounding more heavily a bit, I feel like.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 27, 2021)

Also, man... I'm just worried about hanging out with this faculty member in public now. Even more so than before, after that whole incident. 

I don't want anyone to get the wrong impression about this guy. Even though he's much older than me, this dude's the chillest and sweetest person ever. He takes care of the 10+ cats around campus; he's the guy people call up when they find a stray animal; he takes care of testing and academia for blind and deaf students.... he's an all around nice guy. I see him as a paternal figure, and I love him as such. We hang out together all the time. I mean, I was a bit anxious about it before - like how others might see the relationship - but even more so when this incident happened. Some ***** that is a professor here (who everyone pretty much hates, apparently) was talking to another faculty member about how she saw us holding hands. Now I just am going more ****ing nervous. It's not that kind of relationship, folks. Why is it that society goes bat**** crazy when an older adult and teenager are friends / hanging out? Though... I mean I can see how people think it's abnormal. I mean, I guess I can even see it. I dunno. Ugh. 

That, and the end of the school is coming near, and I have this ****load of **** I need to do. And just having to go back home... makes me barf.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 27, 2021)

Last night I went to ped having a small panic attack and today kept waking up because my dad makes a lot of noise and I may have had small panic attacks as well. i just woke up again and still feel anxious and extremely aggravated. seriously hope i don’t need to put stuff away for the painting soon since i really don’t want my room painted let alone two strangers coming in my room and then i have to sleep somewhere else on an air mattress. no place to retreat to, no place to stay up late. i hate this and also don’t know how to deal with something else that has been nothing but stress.


----------



## Holla (Apr 27, 2021)

I’ve been feeling icky all day. Not horrible thankfully but still not a good feeling.

It was the beginning of a headache earlier (which is thankfully gone now) but now my digestive system is unhappy... ugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2021)

i really wish I could stop getting headaches/migraines nonstop lol

like I really need to practice my piano pieces and listen to some stuff by Scriabin for my independent study class, but my head hurts and i really just want to go to sleep ;;


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 27, 2021)

hoping i did more good for a little lizard then anything. one of my outside cats got ahold to a teeny tiny lizard and took his tail and an eye. i stopped him (he was just playing with it at that point) and the little thing was still breathing so i put the little guy on a napkin under a bush and covered him with a leaf and gave him a little water and a grape and some chicken (not sure which it eats). stayed nearby, but left him alone for a bit and when i went back after checking on him like 3-5 times he was gone. hopefully he'll be ok.

*edit*:
just looked it up and turns out it was a little skink looked just like this, but shorter cause of the missing tail





they can eat lots of things, but mainly meat so hopefully the chicken helped. a little of the water got on the napkin so hopefully it drank some thru that. be safe out there little skink and i'm sorry about your tail and eye.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> hoping i did more good for a little lizard then anything. one of my outside cats got ahold to a teeny tiny lizard and took his tail and an eye. i stopped him (he was just playing with it at that point) and the little thing was still breathing so i put the little guy on a napkin under a bush and covered him with a leaf and gave him a little water and a grape and some chicken (not sure which it eats). stayed nearby, but left him alone for a bit and when i went back after checking on him like 3-5 times he was gone. hopefully he'll be ok.
> 
> *edit*:
> just looked it up and turns out it was a little skink looked just like this, but shorter cause of the missing tail
> ...


This is the best thing I have read today - you did good by little skink, I imagine they are out there, hydrated and with a belly full of chicken, living a good life and with a new adventure story to tell their buddies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2021)

i hope I'm not being too overbearing with my lgbt posts lol ;-;
(i legitimately have a crushing fear of bothering people)


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 27, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i hope I'm not being too overbearing with my lgbt posts lol ;-;
> (i legitimately have a crushing fear of bothering people)



If it helps at all, I think you’re okay!  I have the same worry whenever I talk about my girlfriend or get pictures made of us to use for my avatar/signature. I’m always worried somebody will tell me to hush or be bothered by my avatar/signature 

I think that as long as you aren’t de-railing threads you’re totally fine! I’ve never seen you post somewhere and ignore the actual subject of the thread to talk about LGBT+ things so I think you’re okay.


----------



## vixened (Apr 27, 2021)

TW: Death 


Spoiler



one my dogs passed away today. I feel like I had a friend ripped away from me, I already miss him.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2021)

vixenism said:


> - snip -



Hey there!  I know we don’t know each other that much, but I’m sorry to hear about your dog passing away.  That‘s really tough.  My cat is getting older and I’m not sure when she’ll pass away, but I know I’ll be really sad when she does.  I hope your dog had a good life and I know he will be missed.


----------



## vixened (Apr 28, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Hey there!  I know we don’t know each other that much, but I’m sorry to hear about your dog passing away.  That‘s really tough.  My cat is getting older and I’m not sure when she’ll pass away, but I know I’ll be really sad when she does.  I hope your dog had a good life and I know he will be missed.


it's sad to think about how I didnt get to say goodbye to him, but I think he'll be happy in heaven


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 28, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Also, man... I'm just worried about hanging out with this faculty member in public now. Even more so than before, after that whole incident.
> 
> I don't want anyone to get the wrong impression about this guy. Even though he's much older than me, this dude's the chillest and sweetest person ever. He takes care of the 10+ cats around campus; he's the guy people call up when they find a stray animal; he takes care of testing and academia for blind and deaf students.... he's an all around nice guy. I see him as a paternal figure, and I love him as such. We hang out together all the time. I mean, I was a bit anxious about it before - like how others might see the relationship - but even more so when this incident happened. Some ***** that is a professor here (who everyone pretty much hates, apparently) was talking to another faculty member about how she saw us holding hands. Now I just am going more ****ing nervous. It's not that kind of relationship, folks. Why is it that society goes bat**** crazy when an older adult and teenager are friends / hanging out? Though... I mean I can see how people think it's abnormal. I mean, I guess I can even see it. I dunno. Ugh.
> 
> That, and the end of the school is coming near, and I have this ****load of **** I need to do. And just having to go back home... makes me barf.


I'm so sorry that that professor has made it more difficult for you to hang around someone who supports you  society really needs to start accepting platonic relationships and not assuming everything is romantic 

--

So uh apparently my manager said to some guys in our department that I'm the water manager in training?? Um excuse me no I literally have no experience in contracting (until recently) lmao. I'm hoping he was meaning someone else because that job ain't for me chief lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 28, 2021)

Preorder must have sold out on the dvd set. It's out of stock on release day.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 28, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i hope I'm not being too overbearing with my lgbt posts lol ;-;
> (i legitimately have a crushing fear of bothering people)





-Lumi- said:


> If it helps at all, I think you’re okay!  I have the same worry whenever I talk about my girlfriend or get pictures made of us to use for my avatar/signature. I’m always worried somebody will tell me to hush or be bothered by my avatar/signature
> 
> I think that as long as you aren’t de-railing threads you’re totally fine! I’ve never seen you post somewhere and ignore the actual subject of the thread to talk about LGBT+ things so I think you’re okay.


I understand how you guys feel.  As someone who is LGBT myself (bisexual) AND fictosexual (i.e. I am aro-ace towards real people, and I experience attraction to male and female animated characters), I have this sort of fear as well.

I have a crush on this video game character.  He is from Flipline Studio's Papa Louie cooking games.  His name is Mousse....  
I post pictures of him and I on DeviantArt, and I gush about him on the official website's forum.  And I do have anxiety of bothering people.  A ton of those forum members do complain about people shipping themselves with the Papa Louie customers.  And while I have not been specific called out on (whether it was at me or about me) for shipping myself with Mousse, the general stance on people shipping themselves with these characters is highly discouraging.  I actually have an online friend who also ships herself with a Papa Louie customer (the customer's name is Quinn), and she has been talked trash about behind her back by other Papa Louie fans for it. ;-;

I can also be REALLY SHY when it comes to asking to buy/trade art.  I would be lying if I said that the thought of purchasing some avatar art and signature art of me and Mousse from someone on here hasn't crossed my mind.  I don't know what it is about me, but I have to practically FORCE myself to ask for an art trade or commission, should I decide I want one.
There are so many requirements to look out for (please note that these are not specific to the forum, I am talking about websites in general that do trades/commissions):
1. Do the prices fall within what you can afford, methods of payment (cash, TBT on here, Points on DA, etc.)...
2. What they can and will draw....
3. Are they okay with drawing fanart, or not? (which is sadly an issue I have seen on DA)
4. Are they opened-minded enough to draw self ships, or are they one of those people that shame self-shippers and/or fictosexuals?
5. Do they only do art trades and commissions for their friends, or are they for everyone (commissions for friends only is rare, but the trades being for friends only is common on DeviantArt)

There are many factors that discourage me from buying amazing art...the fear of being declined being the central one.  I don't know what is happening on the other side of the computer screen...I don't know if I was a burden by asking or not...

But yeah...point is...I cannot stand for people to be upset with, disappointed in, annoyed at, and most importantly, angry at me... ;-; .-.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i hope I'm not being too overbearing with my lgbt posts lol ;-;
> (i legitimately have a crushing fear of bothering people)





-Lumi- said:


> If it helps at all, I think you’re okay!  I have the same worry whenever I talk about my girlfriend or get pictures made of us to use for my avatar/signature. I’m always worried somebody will tell me to hush or be bothered by my avatar/signature
> 
> I think that as long as you aren’t de-railing threads you’re totally fine! I’ve never seen you post somewhere and ignore the actual subject of the thread to talk about LGBT+ things so I think you’re okay.


I would hope it goes without saying, but if you run into problems with anyone on TBT concerning this topic you are welcome to come to me directly.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2021)

People obviously not keeping distance. Next time I'll buy a leek and hit y'all, face masks is not the only solution to this, man.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i hope I'm not being too overbearing with my lgbt posts lol ;-;
> (i legitimately have a crushing fear of bothering people)


Definitely not. As Lumi said, it's not that you're spamming or doing a derail anywhere. If anything I appreciate you being honest and nice about things and I can tell you're genuine


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 28, 2021)

I got my second dose of the vaccine yesterday and I’m not feeling too good right now. I feel only just good enough that I can’t justify not going into work and just bad enough that today is dragging by. I decided not to take my meds as well, so that I can go home and nap a little today, which is needed but not helping my situation at all. I only have a few more hours here at least.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 28, 2021)

sega whhhhhhhhhhhy. why do you decide to do freaking nfts whhhhhhy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2021)

so tired of having to read stuff for my classes that either discuss explicit sexual encounters multiple times or practically revolve around them. these issues happen elsewhere as well but they bother me most when I have to read them for homework. **** like this makes me resent being apothi/ace, I'm tired of feeling like I'm an outlier who has no place in regular society.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 28, 2021)

I cannot deal with my dad’s untreated anxiety or my anxiety anymore (don’t worry; I’m just frustrated. not thinking anything drastic. He says I can eat before we do cat treatment which he wanted to do earlier before my mom comes home, but when he saw me get stuff out for mac and cheese he asks how long it’ll take, i said a few minutes and he wanted me to leave it on the oven and do the cats which takes more than 10 minutes each (or it feels like). i also don’t think he gave them enough water. my one cat’s shoulder did not poof up like it should.

also am getting sick of being treated like crap in general. don’t know how to deal with this anymore along with my worries about moving, the paint job and now talks of disney world. i kinda hate myself right now - and no i am not looking for pity. just frustrated and need to vent.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 28, 2021)

i’m literally so sick and tired of my parents always telling me how their experiences were worse and i shouldn’t be upset because it’s not that bad in comparison.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 28, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’m literally so sick and tired of my parents always telling me how their experiences were worse and i shouldn’t be upset because it’s not that bad in comparison.


Man, I hate the “people have it worse” excuse. -_-


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 28, 2021)

My family's dog was put down today. God, this has been a brutal month for me.


----------



## Toska (Apr 28, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> -snip-



Hey, Kilza. I’m really sorry, I can only imagine how difficult that is. Sending prayers and happy thoughts your way.   If you need anybody to talk to, I’m here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2021)

wanted to relax this evening but I gotta come up with a draft for my resume cause I have a meeting early tomorrow to work on it w someone and i just dont want to : )))))))


tbh I could literally prob do it in about an hour but executive dysfunction has come back to haunt me yeet


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 28, 2021)

Please body STOP waking up at 3 & 4am for the past two weeks I just want to SLEEP throu the ENTIRE night

Like, idk what is causing this. I know I clearly have sleeping issues but nothing in my life should be making me do this. I'm not depressed, I don't have anxiety about going to my job (I'll wake up on my days off at 3 & 4 anyway) I don't take any meds so nothing like that could be causing it. Idk. Someone once said I have insomnia but I think that was anxiety-induced insomnia (if that's even a thing) at that time.


----------



## Jessi (Apr 28, 2021)

I feel like I'm boring and uninteresting, and thats the reason I don't have friends. I feel easily replaceable


----------



## oak (Apr 28, 2021)

Just needed to complain a little.



Spoiler



Stressing over having to deal with the car insurance people. I thought doing taxes was anxiety inducing but that feels like nothing now compared to this. I can't figure out who hit my parked car so now I'll probably be liable despite being inside my house and not anywhere my car at the time of the incident.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2021)

Jessi said:


> I feel like I'm boring and uninteresting, and thats the reason I don't have friends. I feel easily replaceable



Hey there, friend!  I’m sorry you’re feeling this way.  I can relate at times and it’s one of the worst feelings in the world.  Just know that you aren’t alone and I already consider you a friend of mine (I mean, you’re one of the few people besides myself here that likes MHA, XD).  If you ever need to vent or want to talk more my visitor messages and direct messages are open!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2021)

creating this resume I can't help but feel like I'm somewhat underqualified to get a decent job (or the job I want) ;w;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 28, 2021)

Tooth piercing is now a fashion thing. 





I am not familiar with this person.


----------



## jiny (Apr 28, 2021)

i started to talk to this guy friend i used to talk to back last year and it was going well but now he’s being dry and late responses ,, i think after he responds this next time i might just leave him in opened ;-; he feels so uninterested in what i have to say ;___;


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 29, 2021)

I guess it's time for the weekly "Shep complains about morning nausea" event.

Yeah I had the worst morning nausea I've ever had today. It's been three hours and it finally calmed down enough that I could grab breakfast.

... and then my body decided it was time for acid-reflux + heartburn.

Kinda wish my body wasn't held together with duct-tape rn.

Also I feel the need to specify I'm not pregnant or anything given how often I complain about my morning nausea.​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Tooth piercing is now a fashion thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what so do you actually drill a hole in the teeth or just clip it on, either way creepy and not classy at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm getting really sick and tired of people hating each other because of their political views and refusing to compromise and actually work together like healthy people


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2021)

A bracelet I got from a friend broke, or at least one of the beads did. I could probs glue it together but since I know it's broke it will probably not make any good  Shame, I liked it


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 29, 2021)

I just got done talking to my counselor and I feel even more stressed than I was before about the painting, moving, disney world talks and something else. so glad i have a counselor that i like at least, but I feel like there is nothing that can be done about any of them except one and they are all out of my control. Also worried about some of my friends who are going through tough stuff.I really hope things get better for them at least.


----------



## Holla (Apr 29, 2021)

Having major working from home blues today. I find it hard to stay motivated like this. Doesn't help I still currently live with my parents in an open concept home so I don't even have a desk nevermind a private office space.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm so sorry that that professor has made it more difficult for you to hang around someone who supports you  society really needs to start accepting platonic relationships and not assuming everything is romantic
> 
> --
> 
> So uh apparently my manager said to some guys in our department that I'm the water manager in training?? Um excuse me no I literally have no experience in contracting (until recently) lmao. I'm hoping he was meaning someone else because that job ain't for me chief lol



Yeah, thank you love <3 it's all water under the bridge now. I mean, if you look closely at our friendship and how we interact with each other, we're like little kids LOL. There is nothing ****ing romantic about me playing punching the **** out of him and cussing and flipping him off. It's just a close bond, that's all. :3

Also hope your manager was referring to someone else yeesh ksksks. Wouldn't want to have that type of responsibility either lmao!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 29, 2021)

Feeling a bit depressed; part of it the same stuff that has bothering me and the other kinda dumb stuff (still no luck getting my favorite character who has a new unit in one of my games). My nerves calmed down at least though a little.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 29, 2021)

-


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm more than likely that I'm going to have to retake a Calculus again over the summer because I'm barely passing the class rn and I take to make more than a 90% on the final if I want to pass. I feel like I would have been able to pass if my college actually gave me breaks and days off so I could review and look over things rather than stressing me out with no breaks at all :^)))))))))))))))))))

Also I feel so left out of everyone, seeing that all the people I had in my previous classes and friends hanging out and celebrating the end of the semester while I'm here, crying and struggling mentally to carry on because I'm failing one of my classes. I'm not okay at all.


----------



## oak (Apr 29, 2021)

Waiting to hear back from my work about my medical papers I handed in and also waiting for the car insurance place to call me. Both things might bring me more bad news and I'm already at my wits end. I'm so anxious dealing with these things that I don't know what to do with myself. My work might not accept my paperwork and the insurance place wants me to prove who hit my car but I wasn't even around, I was inside my house so how am I suppose to know. Ughhhh


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

I have had so many random meetings/calls/events to keep track of this week and I am struggling to keep up. I can be keeping on top of one aspect, then something new gets introduced and I'm completely thrown off again. My ADHD meds need to be changed so I've been waiting for an appointment with my doc but it's a slow process so for now i'm just struggling through with the help of my own self-discipline and self-taught coping mechanisms (spoiler alert: it's all a complete clusterfudge rn). It has all been a bit exhausting and a sad reminder of how much of a disaster soup my brain is when I'm not on my usual medication.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

Poor me had a rude awaking, somebody thought it was a good idea to blast mi gente at 1am in the morning, followed by a cop siren...., not sure what happened but it's things like this that make me wish I wasn't born, raised, and probably will die in New York..


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 29, 2021)

i've had a headache all day and just threw up in my mouth a little. it's probably because of heat exhaustion or something like that because of all the heat my area gets, but if not i hope i'm not getting sick or something. that would be horrible timing with school and all that jazz.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 30, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> what so do you actually drill a hole in the teeth or just clip it on, either way creepy and not classy at all.


It's actually gluing on a fake gem, but the glue specifies "Avoid contact with eyes, mouth and skin."


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2021)

Sigh I need to study....UGH. But I don't want to.


----------



## deana (Apr 30, 2021)

Hurt my neck somehow and now I can't get comfortable


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 30, 2021)

I’m sitting around in a panda onesie while watching zombie land saga because a baby bunny peed on me.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> It's actually gluing on a fake gem, but the glue specifies "Avoid contact with eyes, mouth and skin."


sound pretty illogical if they're IN your mouth but..people these days


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 30, 2021)

I've weighed the pros and cons of buying a Playstation dualshock 4 controller and I've decided I want one. I love the transparent crystal one so much but I'm so sad to realize it's sold out in the major gaming shops in my country. Jdksjdks just when I decided I really wanted it, why didn't I bother to check if it was in stock anywhere first


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2021)

Eventually had to throw away that bracelet, that one bead cracked a lot and a lot of other ones had scratches in them so yeah...sad cause I liked it


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 30, 2021)

I can’t sleep. It’s 4 a.m and I’m tired of trying just to wake up in 2 and a half hours


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 30, 2021)

i have to go grocery shopping and i don’t want to; I definitely stayed up too late. Feeling extremely anxious ><. i hate being up when my dad gets ip. he talks way too loud and he doesn’t shut the bathroom door and i can hear him not wash his hands or wash them for less than two seconds and it bothers me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 30, 2021)

Knowing that I'm still banned from playing staff online games is making me feel that I am losing interest in this site.

Almost as if I can't do anything to lift the ban, it makes me not in a good mood atm.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh I don’t feel very good today  my stomach is upset and I’m not sure why. I feel so gross 

Edit to add: I love my dad, I really do, but God he gets on my nerves sometimes. Why on earth does he think I’ll agree with his sexist views??? Does he not realize that I’m a woman too?? He’ll say things like, “God women are just the worst they’re always taking advantage of men and trying to game the system,” and then stare at me as if I’ll agree???

Like. I know my mum was awful and did terrible things but I swear he frames his views of women as a whole off of her. Sometimes he’ll try and say that I’m not like that because I’m not one of _those _women but that doesn’t make me feel better or make me feel more inclined to agree with him?? Just makes me feel gross.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Knowing that I'm still banned from playing staff online games is making me feel that I am losing interest in this site.
> 
> Almost as if I can't do anything to lift the ban, it makes me not in a good mood atm.


Well, you could try the contact the staff thread or pm a staff member and I'm sorry that happened .


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 30, 2021)

You know that won't work, they won't listen.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> You know that won't work, they won't listen.


Keep in mind they have things too. They have to answer mad questions, give out warnings, infractions and bans, and more. And if you asked, let's say Justin and he doesn't answer, try Jeremy, and if he doesn't answer, try obliva and so on.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't know, I feel like they'll keep true to what they said regardless of begging.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2021)

I had to leave work early today cause I was dealing with low blood sugar (I'm not diabetic but I do have hypoglycemia). I would've normally eaten in the morning before work but this morning was kinda crazy. 

woke up at 8am to a repetitive tapping sound, and I figured out that apparently the door on my fridge wasn't sealed all the way shut (even though it looked like it was) so there was water everywhere inside the fridge form where the ice on the freezer melted. the tray below the freezer was filled with water and it took me about 20 minutes to get the water out without just dumping it everywhere (I still got quite a bit on the floor rip). so I had to deal with that. I also had a counseling telehealth appt at 9am (they connected me to some good resources for trans/nb people as well as LGBT groups).

so by the time I got tot work I was feeling really hungry, which is kinda odd cause I can normally go a while without eating in the morning. unfortunately if i wait too long to eat my blood sugar drops and I start to get really shaky and I feel light-headed, so I had to leave work an hour early to go eat. not too big of a deal but that's $8.70 I'm not gonna get back


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 30, 2021)

I've applied for a job and got through the all the rounds, last meeting was last friday. There is only one other candidate left and they will have a meeting on monday and i feel like i have been waiting forever and I'm so afraid i might not get the job becausw the other person might be a better fit and i dont know and cant do anything anymore now to increase my chances. I'm such a control freak and the fact i don't have any control now is annoying me soo much aaahhh


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 30, 2021)

I spent days transcribing a composition, I added a 3/4 section and I only realized just now after a few hours that screwed up my entire composition and I have to perform it in 2 days. I could restore the version but that costs money and I could lose 2 hours of progress. :/


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 30, 2021)

usually i don't have this much trouble getting the shiny from a max raid event, but galarian meowth is proving difficult. mostly because i'm running into more kanto, alola, and gigantamax ones then galarian and i hate having to battle so many pokemon to reset my dens. and the maybe three i've encountered, even at 5 stars, haven't been shiny. gotta keep trying though cause i only got till 7:59pm tomorrow to get one.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 30, 2021)

I wish I could just stop talking. No matter what i say or try to say, I have trouble articulating myself. Even when I get my point across, my mom just doesn’t care that I don’t want two strangers painting my room or anyone. i like my color of room, so why the f do i need it painted aside from moving? she said she asked me what color. when i said idc maybe she should’ve asked if i am sure rather than wait till it is too late and say i should’ve said anything. maybe i should damage my wall so they can’t do any painting.  so many things i just want to scream right now. i can’t take this or some other bs that has been haunting me. And how many fing times do i need to tell her to not tell me a bunch of stuff at once because it overwhelms me.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't know what to do with myself in the weekends with no friends or family around. There's not too many places to go, unless I want to travel hours out of town. It's sad boi hours I guess


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 30, 2021)

Why do I have to be romantically pursued my the chemically dependent coworkers?


----------



## Toska (Apr 30, 2021)

Agh, I’m so irritated with myself. I was gifted a $20 Nintendo eShop Card, so I happily scratched off the back. I guess I scratched it off a little too happily, as now it’s so scratched up I can’t read the code on the back. I don’t think there’s anything I can do not, but man am I frustrated.


----------



## Kittywulfe (Apr 30, 2021)

Toska said:


> Agh, I’m so irritated with myself. I was gifted a $20 Nintendo eShop Card, so I happily scratched off the back. I guess I scratched it off a little too happily, as now it’s so scratched up I can’t read the code on the back. I don’t think there’s anything I can do not, but man am I frustrated.



I've done this before... you can contact Nintendo and they can add the funds into your account, however you'll need to send them a picture of the front and back of the card and a picture of the receipt. Without the receipt though, they can't help you. Let me see if I can find the link and I'll send it to you


----------



## Neb (Apr 30, 2021)

My therapist suggested reality testing whenever I’m paranoid about my ex. It’s helped over the past few days, but the anxiety seems to have caught up. I’m just afraid of them harassing me directly or spreading lies to people I know.

The gaslighting has gotten to me too. Sometimes I’ll blame myself for what happened even though it was completely out of my control. I could be clingy at times, but it didn’t warrant the dishonest breakup or months of neglect.

Again, I have to remind myself that the odds are slim. I’ve increased my online security as well. It would take a lot of effort on their part to harass me. Hopefully that angry public playlist about me is as far as they go...


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 1, 2021)

l feel worried about the championship because l might miss a day because l never know when exactly l will be busy. And idk if there's a certain time l have to start playing one of the games or not.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 1, 2021)

I’m feeling more depressed than I was earlier. Hopefully sleep will help. Starting to dread each day like I did back in high school and college. I did talk to my mom like my counselor suggested but yeah lol...as i thought, still going to have strangers paint my room a white color that is supposedly lavender. not looking forward to my birthday either. i honestly don’t want a gift and just want her to cancel moving plans and the painting for my room. Also the talk about the grandchildren my nieces all the time is starting to get to me. i love them but i feel like they don’t care about me anymore or that i need mental health. aren’t they concerned about the likelihood of regression from what little progress i made feeling mentally better. nope. i wish she would leave me alone. not sure if i will have it in me to do the tournament with this stuff going on :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

Might had a bit too much red wine last night lol but I had fun I suppose


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 1, 2021)

very fwp ;-;
been trying to find these two songs for the life of me for such a long time now and i just can't find them whatsoever.

*if you honestly think you may know what song i'm talking about PLEASE pm me or something with a link if you can i want to find these desperately!!!*

first one's a song i heard on the radio randomly. it was a fast pased adrenaline pumped punk sounding song that ended with a repeat of the lyrics "and no we won't take it! and no we won't take it!" (and no it's not we're not gonna take it-twisted sister) that's all i can remember of it and i so badly want to hear it again.

second is an either celtic or irish song, by a female artist, i used to listen to when i was younger, but got taken off my playlist at some point or another. it was upbeat sounding and i really enjoyed it, but can no longer remember the lyrics. i know it was about either dancing around the moon, a ring around the moon, or something like that. and i've tried celtic woman, blackmore's night, etc.

pleeeease let me find these some day please! it ticks me off so much that i'm having so much trouble finding them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2021)

I have a rehearsal in like less than an hour and I need to get up and take a shower and go over the piece but I really don't want to get up :,,,,,)

also supposed to go home for a bit today and my anxiety over it is so bad, I really don't want to go (partly cause I have to give my dog dramamine cause he has motion sickness and idk how he's gonna react to it)


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2021)

I got so comfy last night that I fell asleep without taking my antidepressant/mood-stabilizer.  Going to lie low for today as my mood may be off, but for now I’m pretty happy.  Other than that I’m doing fine.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

i really should get wrapping paper or at least a box for tuesday but man stuff's costy :c


----------



## Giulsac (May 1, 2021)

School and everything that isn't relaxing and chilling, and the fact that my period is late. massive hate for these


----------



## Dunquixote (May 1, 2021)

edit: nevermind


----------



## Soigne (May 1, 2021)

chugged a nitro cold brew and now i'm anxious.

also i'm just anxious over a lot of things. im overthinking. having a bad time


----------



## Dunquixote (May 1, 2021)

so i tried to tell my mom again how made i was about having my room painted and omg!!!!! she does not get me at all. for a second i was happier when she told me before i talked to her that we are having dinner from my favorite Mexican restaurant twice this month, but i told her this isn’t going to make me less mad about the painting and she doesn’t get why i am mad about having my room painted. i told her i don’t want strangers painting my room, i don’t want it done at all and when i said idc i was mad. the last part was dumb of me but i love when i tell how i feel it’s dismissed. not the first  time this happened. like why am i so hard for people — family or friends to understand or my anxiety? i spell it out to them and they still don’t get it. also she should know that my room is my personal space and only place i feel comfortable. Either even the most obvious thing is hard to comprehend for them or they care more about what comes out of their mouth. i don’t ask for pity but i’d like to be understand and for mutual respect instead of being always the one dishing out compliments or being supportive as a friend or family member. And i am speaking in general about my life and how people i knew growing up have always treated me as well as my family how they treated me. just clarifying these are people I know physically and aren’t anyone here.


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2021)

i shouldnt be getting so easily jealous but i am and it sucks ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)

apparently this store has been open and now i really need to get there : DDD


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> so i tried to tell my mom again how made i was about having my room painted and omg!!!!! she does not get me at all. for a second i was happier when she told me before i talked to her that we are having dinner from my favorite Mexican restaurant twice this month, but i told her this isn’t going to make me less mad about the painting and she doesn’t get why i am mad about having my room painted. i told her i don’t want strangers painting my room, i don’t want it done at all and when i said idc i was mad. the last part was dumb of me but i love when i tell how i feel it’s dismissed. not the first  time this happened. like why am i so hard for people — family or friends to understand or my anxiety? i spell it out to them and they still don’t get it. also she should know that my room is my personal space and only place i feel comfortable. Either even the most obvious thing is hard to comprehend for them or they care more about what comes out of their mouth. i don’t ask for pity but i’d like to be understand and for mutual respect instead of being always the one dishing out compliments or being supportive as a friend or family member. And i am speaking in general about my life and how people i knew growing up have always treated me as well as my family how they treated me. just clarifying these are people I know physically and aren’t anyone here.


You've been posting about this situation for several days now and I've been debating whether or not it is worth responding. Seeing how things are developing maybe it is worth me weighing in. 

I went through a similar situation last summer with my landlord. He decided he was replacing the doors and windows on my house and arranged this with the contractor before even telling me. He just sent me a letter with the details and the dates and that was that. I was annoyed about it, especially as I've indoor pets and I don't let anyone into my home unless we're very close friends or family, but ultimately it was his property and I had no say in the matter. If I'd had refused them entry it would have caused problems between him and the contractor. So begrudgingly I spent two days with four workmen in my house literally tearing holes into my walls. Likewise, in your situation, it's not your property and if the deal has already been arranged with the painters then that is that. You simply don't get further say - it sucks but it's just how life is sometimes. You can express that you are unhappy with it and that it is making you anxious, but once you have said something once it is fruitless to keep bringing it up. Right now it sounds like you're putting unnecessary strain on your relationship with your mother by continuing to try and further discussion on it instead of accepting that this is going to happen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2021)

I feel like my life/mood could be so much happier but instead I'm just stuck here being miserable literally all the time


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 2, 2021)

Help I'm stuck at work doing a 13 hour shift.....and the worst part is I have to come back in tomorrow as early as 5am

I sometimes wonder how different my life would have been if I had made better decisions during my college years...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2021)

my dad: "I PAY YOUR PHONE BILL AND CAR INSURANCE SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO TREAT ME BAD"
(even though he's the one who's constantly rude to us)

also my dad: "hey can you pay our water bill and cable/internet lol thanks"


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)

^umm just cause someone pays for you doesn't mean they have an automatic right to be rude...your dad sounds nuts.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my dad: "I PAY YOUR PHONE BILL AND CAR INSURANCE SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO TREAT ME BAD"
> (even though he's the one who's constantly rude to us)
> 
> also my dad: "hey can you pay our water bill and cable/internet lol thanks"


lol sounds like my dad. He got very jealous that I spoke to my mum over the phone for maybe 3 minutes in total, then apparently he was ranting and raving saying "I've done a lot for her (I.e. me)...I've saved her a lot of money...Ive spent a lot of time doing stuff for her". Then he refused to answer my texts/calls for a day lol. I was like bruh I've done a lot for _you_ by putting up with your BS over the years ffs 

on another note, I'm sick of waking up in the middle of the night. Broken sleep sucks ://


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> ^umm just cause someone pays for you doesn't mean they have an automatic right to be rude...your dad sounds nuts.


he really is nuts smfh

like when you become a parent you understand that it's your responsibility to care for and raise your child. he treats it like a privlege and not a right like it should be. he uses it as an excuse to make everyone feel bad. it really sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> he really is nuts smfh
> 
> like when you become a parent you understand that it's your responsibility to care for and raise your child. he treats it like a privlege and not a right like it should be. he uses it as an excuse to make everyone feel bad. it really sucks.


yeah i can tell for a lot of reasons  

yeah exactly, it's like parents think they are entitled to treat their kids like they want just cause they care and pay for them... you're dad sounds like a loser tbh.. and yeah.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> You've been posting about this situation for several days now and I've been debating whether or not it is worth responding. Seeing how things are developing maybe it is worth me weighing in.
> 
> I went through a similar situation last summer with my landlord. He decided he was replacing the doors and windows on my house and arranged this with the contractor before even telling me. He just sent me a letter with the details and the dates and that was that. I was annoyed about it, especially as I've indoor pets and I don't let anyone into my home unless we're very close friends or family, but ultimately it was his property and I had no say in the matter. If I'd had refused them entry it would have caused problems between him and the contractor. So begrudgingly I spent two days with four workmen in my house literally tearing holes into my walls. Likewise, in your situation, it's not your property and if the deal has already been arranged with the painters then that is that. You simply don't get further say - it sucks but it's just how life is sometimes. You can express that you are unhappy with it and that it is making you anxious, but once you have said something once it is fruitless to keep bringing it up. Right now it sounds like you're putting unnecessary strain on your relationship with your mother by continuing to try and further discussion on it instead of accepting that this is going to happen.



Thanks, Vris. You’re right. I appreciate you telling me this. My counselor told me to try talking to her even though I was convinced she wouldn’t listen and that didn’t go well. My mom is the only person I get along with in my family so you’re definitely right that I shouldn’t strain the relationship. I guess the painting is not really worth this strain as much as the moving is and that too I need to eventually accept or somehow get money, a job and get rid of all my mental issues. I think maybe in time i’ll get over the moving since the longer this pandemic goes on and I not see my friends, I wonder if I really belonged with them anyways. I don’t get along with two people that attend the parties anymore and even the friends I thought were good to me, I still question whether I fit in or not. So hard to stay optimistic and like myself though because of this. i’ll do some more thinking and try to take deep breaths and figure out other ways to cope.

Thanks again vris. Sorry if I annoyed you or anyone. I post it here to vent. I could talk to my online friends but they’re all going through worse stuff than me so I really don’t want to trouble them.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 2, 2021)

WHY ISN'T IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND YOU ****ING PRICK


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks, Vris. You’re right. I appreciate you telling me this. My counselor told me to try talking to her even though I was convinced she wouldn’t listen and that didn’t go well. My mom is the only person I get along with in my family so you’re definitely right that I shouldn’t strain the relationship. I guess the painting is not really worth this strain as much as the moving is and that too I need to eventually accept or somehow get money, a job and get rid of all my mental issues. I think maybe in time i’ll get over the moving since the longer this pandemic goes on and I not see my friends, I wonder if I really belonged with them anyways. I don’t get along with two people that attend the parties anymore and even the friends I thought were good to me, I still question whether I fit in or not. So hard to stay optimistic and like myself though because of this. i’ll do some more thinking and try to take deep breaths and figure out other ways to cope.
> 
> Thanks again vris. Sorry if I annoyed you or anyone. I post it here to vent. I could talk to my online friends but they’re all going through worse stuff than me so I really don’t want to trouble them.


Talking can only achieve so much. On the first attempt, great, it might go well, but if it doesn't and you continue to try and change the other person's mind they will eventually just put up a wall against you. Upside is the painting won't take long, a couple of days max if they need to do several coats, and then you can move on from it. Easier said than executed, I know, but once it's done it's done. 

I think the pandemic has had a lot of people questioning where they really stand with their friends. If things have shifted, were you really a good match for each other anyway? Will the move take you to a new place? You might find you make friends you fit in with better in the new location. Whether or not that does happen, don't define your self-worth by whether or not others like you. Sometimes you're just in the wrong place and among the wrong people. The younger you are the more likely that is to be true. 

You're not annoying, don't worry! I don't like to see people struggling and after a couple of days of seeing you trying to deal with this situation felt like I had to say something. I'm glad you didn't take it negatively! 

Your problems are just as valid as anyone else's. My inbox is always open if you want to chat.


----------



## Neb (May 2, 2021)

I couldn’t sleep until four in the morning because my brain kept ruminating on my past relationship. Yesterday was pretty good up until that point, so I’m not sure what happened.


----------



## hestu (May 2, 2021)

I'm just barely scraping by financially and my bird is now showing signs of crop stasis/impaction. He is regurgitating all of his seeds and is visibly unwell. It came on so suddenly. I am taking him to the emergency vet but idk how I'm going to afford it.


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2021)

hestu said:


> I'm just barely scraping by financially and my bird is now showing signs of crop stasis/impaction. He is regurgitating all of his seeds and is visibly unwell. It came on so suddenly. I am taking him to the emergency vet but idk how I'm going to afford it.


This is awful, I'm so sorry - I hope your little bird friend gets better. Unexpected vet visits are awful, I hope you are doing ok


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 2, 2021)

I always feel tired, dude. Might be due to all the caffeine - the coffee and tea's and the what-have-you's. And, I have developed a psychological need to drink coffee or tea. Though I excessively sleep a lot... need to get this thing checked out.


----------



## hestu (May 2, 2021)

0ni said:


> This is awful, I'm so sorry - I hope your little bird friend gets better. Unexpected vet visits are awful, I hope you are doing ok


Thank you! He is home now and seems to be feeling more like himself. Still not exactly sure what was going on with him, but I'm glad he's eating and chirping like usual! Thanks for your kind thoughts—I appreciate it!


----------



## xara (May 2, 2021)

have found myself amidst a depressive episode. spent the last few weeks going off of random bursts of energy and feeling bored with the lack of activity in my life and now the world’s moving too quickly and my brain’s foggy and completing even the simplest of tasks has me feeling like i’m being physically weighed down by something. this sucks ass lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 2, 2021)

My left knee is in discomfort despite me not doing anythin to strain it today Today is my day off from work so it's not like I was standing all day, I've been sitting for 95% of the time today. I have to keep it straight and not bent, cause bending it will cause it some stiffness.

Man I really must have injured myself back in my sophomore year of high school, cause that's when it started giving me problems. That was roughly 5 or so years ago.


----------



## Neb (May 2, 2021)

I remembered the lyrics of a song on my ex’s bitter breakup playlist and I became angry again (it was “The Pleasure Principle” by Janet Jackson). It reminds me how they kept so many resentments internally while saying nice things to me. I assumed I was doing fine since that’s what was communicated to me. I feel like they expected me to read their mind, both during and after the relationship.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 2, 2021)

firecrackers. Someone is shooting firecrackers. they better not do this at 4 am like they sometimes do. It sounds more like gunshots (I don’t have ptsd).  i hate fireworks and crackers now thanks to the neighbors I have that shoot them all year round. i get so many intrusive thoughts. and then the constant yapping of the dogs at night too irritate me.


----------



## jiny (May 2, 2021)

best friend probs again ??? :<
honestly i would drop her if she wasnt the only one who bothers to talk to me everyday besides my bf. shes hung out w this one group of friends like 3 days in a row now and idk tbh i do feel jealous yes but at the same time im sad bc i can tell those friends r not good for her but im not gonna just outright tell her that. they literally do weed n idk what other drugs they might use but i just want whats best for my bsf and thats not good??? we’re literally like 17. idk i also just feel like that one friend who never wants to do anything and i lowkey feel like a “goody two shoes” compared to her and im starting to feel insecure abt our friendship. also the fact that she still says she wants to hang out w me but doesnt rly bother trying to ask me when she can come see me.. and it makes me even more sad bc i dont even think my parents like her and if i were to ask if she can spend the night they’d probably say no. idk anymore and i really dont want to drop her as a friend bc again shes really the only one who talks to me and im so close to her i cant imagine leaving the one friend who actually somewhat cares about me :/


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 3, 2021)

I constantly I have to bottle up my feelings because my parents hate when I'm mad and they always keep telling me to "fix my face" and it just makes it more harder on me. I go into my room breaking down crying silently. I keep wondering to myself "Why am I stuck living with them and they are just restricting of what I want to do?". Life has gotten so much harder since the Pandemic and I've really became more depressed and lost because I had to deal with the verbal abuse with my parents. I really hate feeling like this, because it just puts me in a really sour mood when I am forced to do things for my parents just to get what I want, but this is what I have to deal with. I wish I can job, get money, and move out this home I'm living in with my parents, but sadly due to the pandemic it has gotten so much harder. My parents are the reason why I am sad most of the time and why I don't feel comfortable socializing with anyone else.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 3, 2021)

My bunny appears to be constipated. He isn’t eating a lot. And he can’t seem to get comfortable and lays down only to get back up. He seems angry after leaving his litter box because he runs out kicking imaginary dust. I’m worried that he’s eaten some carpet because we’ve been having problems getting him to stop digging at it lately. I’m debating wether I should call the vet right now or not. I’m stuck working 10 hours tomorrow and I’m going to be worried about him even though he won’t be alone. I seriously don’t know what I would do with myself if anything ever happened to him.

edit: I’ve taken his crunchys (pellets) away and rubbed his stomach for a little while. He just ate quite a bit of cilantro so I’m feeling a little better now. Might still take him in tomorrow, but at least he’s eating something which is a good sign I just wish he’d eat his hay.


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

Don't feel great. Dehydrated, headache, low energy, and stomachache. Think I'm just going to lie in bed watching old school Pokémon instead of being productive. Thankfully it's a holiday!


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2021)

I have a dentist appoint in the afternoon .---.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2021)

another week of classes :,,,,,,,,)

I saw in my journal from when I was in my senior year of HS that I missed _an entire week_ of classes (prob bc I had a lot of stress/anxiety issues, much like I do now). what I wouldn't give to just take a week off and do nothing


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2021)

didn't find any good present bags/cheaper wrapping paper so i'll just give them to her as is i suppose :c


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

I was excited to learn that_ Arena of Valor_ is on Switch, only to find out after waiting for to install and getting through the bot battles that it's dead because the company no longer updates it. Disappointing. I enjoyed it on mobile a couple years back but due to problems with my hands and wrists I can't really play mobile games anymore.


----------



## oak (May 3, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> My bunny appears to be constipated. He isn’t eating a lot. And he can’t seem to get comfortable and lays down only to get back up. He seems angry after leaving his litter box because he runs out kicking imaginary dust. I’m worried that he’s eaten some carpet because we’ve been having problems getting him to stop digging at it lately. I’m debating wether I should call the vet right now or not. I’m stuck working 10 hours tomorrow and I’m going to be worried about him even though he won’t be alone. I seriously don’t know what I would do with myself if anything ever happened to him.
> 
> edit: I’ve taken his crunchys (pellets) away and rubbed his stomach for a little while. He just ate quite a bit of cilantro so I’m feeling a little better now. Might still take him in tomorrow, but at least he’s eating something which is a good sign I just wish he’d eat his hay.


This happens to my bunny sometimes so my vet gave me a packet of this stuff called "critical care" and it's a powder you mix with water. You'd have to syringe feed your rabbit the mixture but it's purpose is to get rabbit guts moving again. Unless you already knew all this haha. The packet I got was pretty big and under 20 bucks so it's an affordable option and it's vet approved! 

Also I hope your rabbit is feeling better today. They always get sick at the worst times.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 3, 2021)

oak said:


> This happens to my bunny sometimes so my vet gave me a packet of this stuff called "critical care" and it's a powder you mix with water. You'd have to syringe feed your rabbit the mixture but it's purpose is to get rabbit guts moving again. Unless you already knew all this haha. The packet I got was pretty big and under 20 bucks so it's an affordable option and it's vet approved!
> 
> Also I hope your rabbit is feeling better today. They always get sick at the worst times.


Thank you. He’s doing better today he’s eating his hay and greens we’re soaking them in some water because he doesn’t seem to be drinking enough. He’s outside running around right now getting some exercise. Hopefully he continues to do well.


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

I wish I had more friends who liked Your turn to die, I've got all this stuff I want to share but noone would understand any of it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2021)

I'm TIRED


----------



## Dunquixote (May 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Don't feel great. Dehydrated, headache, low energy, and stomachache. Think I'm just going to lie in bed watching old school Pokémon instead of being productive. Thankfully it's a holiday!



I hope you feel better now or soon if not now. 

I went back to sleep after going to the dentist since i kept waking up this morning. I should have taken my anxiety medicine first since now I feel kinda crappy . Lesson learned for next time. Also pulled in OPTC (multi) and again in Last Cloudia (single) and ugh...  Not given up on LC (will try again when I earn more free crystals until this banner ends since this is my favorite character), but can’t do the same in OPtC and should have waited for a better banner. You would think by now I would learn.

Overall, I am actually not too bad today. Not sure what to do since I am feeling tired still and a bit depressed regardless. If only my bday would come sooner so I could play Pokemon snap and share funny pictures with Pyoopi.  I may try going to harv’s island and maybe try putting together a mini story for my island journal. Problem is that I’m feel lazy and sleepy and having some mood swings right now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 3, 2021)

Got in a fender bender this morning.  Luckily no one was hurt and my car is drivable but obviously it sucks lol. Hopefully the claim process isn't too ridiculous.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 3, 2021)

my mom found out about my name i chose for when i was trans and i'm crying because i'm very scared
i was luckily able to cover the fact that i'm trans (having another gender identity crisis tho) but i'm still terrified.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2021)

Alright, all you perverted ****s. I hope this will be the LAST time that I will have to deal with this sort of thing. That faculty member and I are just tight like that, okay? I mean, he's like a father figure and mentor to me - as well to a majority of the students. And, the thing is, I can be very affectionate. But WTF? Ya'll are making it a big ****ing fuss over nothing. It's nothing appropriate. This guy literally is just going above and beyond to ensure that I'm getting my ****ing academics done. And he takes care of the ****ing animals and everyone and just cares so deeply about stuff like that. So **** ya'll who think he's a perv. Cause he's absolutely not.


----------



## Toska (May 3, 2021)

I know I’ve posted about this before, but I was in a toxic friendship. The friendship ended extremely poorly and the girl ended up treating me like crap and talked trash about me to my peers (along with other things). Well, I was thankful to be kicked out of that friendship, until she messaged me saying: “I miss you.” I don’t have the heart to tell her I don’t want her to be part of my life anymore, and now we are hanging out in a few days. I wish I could stand up for myself.


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)

Wish that my mom was still around for this Mother’s Day.  It’s going to be kind of weird without her.  </3

Now I’m crying.


----------



## rianne (May 3, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Wish that my mom was still around for this Mother’s Day.  It’s going to be kind of weird without her.  </3
> 
> Now I’m crying.


Sending a hug your way, friend. You are so strong; please allow yourself to feel what needs to be felt. <3 

- - -

Period cramps + period fatigue + allergies = so sleepy, so sneezy.


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)

rianne said:


> Sending a hug your way, friend. You are so strong; please allow yourself to feel what needs to be felt. <3



Thank you, rianne.  I’ve stopped crying and I’m starting to feel better.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 4, 2021)

whaaaa...? Can't be true. I haven't played since May 25th 2020. I feel sad. I haven't touched splatoon in so long. I wonder if online players are better these days because if so then l should return.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2021

also l played this game so many times since 2018 of june and l'm still at level 45 because of how much l don't get a chance to actually play for a long time, plus the horrible hackers and bad players ruined the fun. I'm always busy with crafts and l hate it.


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

Why does pain exist? Also, why are my legs hurting when I've barely done anything today?


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 4, 2021)

The month of May can die in a fire please.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 4, 2021)

I'm feeling pretty anxious today. I let my insecurities get to me every time I do something. I have a fear of failure and screwing things up, so I'm terrified of completing even simple tasks. Today I just felt paralyzed by fear. I still feel like such an imposter in my job.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Wish that my mom was still around for this Mother’s Day.  It’s going to be kind of weird without her.  </3
> 
> Now I’m crying.


I'm sorry Riley. I won't say hope you feel better soon cause I know grief can be really difficult (I know it's not quite the same as losing a parent but I can't get over my cat Daisy) but what i can say is were always here for you and you can talk to us anytime you need to.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2021

anyways what I came here to say was, last night i was looking online at all the different SMB plushies and i discovered something thats really upsetting. most of the plushies are $11-20 which is reasonable enough, but the _one_ that I want (mr thwompo himself) is $40????? 

like why bro I've been wanting one for so long 
and it's not like I don't have the money for it, I have plenty from working, but damn that's a big price to pay. it did say he's a 12" tall plush so it's prob still a good purchase? 

I just know im gonna feel an overwhelming sense of guilt if I spend that much on one thing.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2021)

I've a big exam (my last ever!) tomorrow and I can't seem to just sit down and_ concentrate _on studying. I know this stuff, I used to do it for a living, so why am I avoiding it? Also when I'm anxious I subconsciously bite/pick at my bottom lip until it bleeds so I also look terrible right now and am consequently a little self-conscious about that.


----------



## Lightspring (May 4, 2021)

I’m really afraid something I’ve said to someone I care about has seriously hurt them. I don’t know if I’m overthinking or what, but I’m afraid that I’m pushing them too hard. I wanted to let them know that I felt that we weren’t on the same page and how that made me feel (in my mind, I was thinking that they tend to not talk about how they feel too much and the discussion of becoming more than friends has never been initiated by them. Basically, I felt that I like them more than they like me). We both feel that we want to be more than friends, it’s just that I’ve become too paranoid and I told them I’m worried that I’m pressuring them. I felt that I talk more about my feelings and got worried that they didn’t feel the same. Today, they told me that they had a dream of me standing them up on a date (which means not showing up) and now I’m afraid that I’ve hurt them. I don’t know how to approach it, merely saying sorry seems inadequate. I keep fearing that I’ll ruin what we have because of me. I think that I’ve been acting too serious when we’re just friends and I asked too much from him.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2021)

my mom keep asking 20 questions whenever i get back from work, like it's like i have to hold a 42 slide powerpoint lecture sometimes.. ugh just shut up.. i said it was good although a lot of new things to learn doesn't mean the latter is bad??? lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2021)

the school did fire drills in all the dorms today and I knew about it well in advance but it still managed to give me two panic attacks (first when I heard it happen in another dorm nearby, second when it actually happened here) :,,,,,,)


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 4, 2021)

I feel like it's been ages since I've had a REALLY good laugh with anyone outside of my day to day life right now. Perhaps it's because I'm missing my best friend and haven't seen her since March last year and probably won't see her this year (we live in different parts of the country) that's getting me down at the moment. Either way it just sucks that I can't remember the last time I got to be silly and end up in a fit of giggles with my bestie over anything and then laugh about it again later on.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 4, 2021)

Bakugo bun is headed to the vet. There seems to be nobody who knows about rabbit care available and he’s going to be “squeezed in” there’s an er but they don’t know about bunnies. Am I an idiot for not caring how much it cost and making him wait to be seen just so he can see someone who specializes in rabbit care? Idk I hate that I can’t be there with him. I just want him to get better. He’s my little companion. I should have listened to my instincts and taken him in yesterday


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Bakugo bun is headed to the vet. There seems to be nobody who knows about rabbit care available and he’s going to be “squeezed in” there’s an er but they don’t know about bunnies. Am I an idiot for not caring how much it cost and making him wait to be seen just so he can see someone who specializes in rabbit care? Idk I hate that I can’t be there with him. I just want him to get better. He’s my little companion. I should have listened to my instincts and taken him in yesterday


For the animal's sake it would be better to get him seen immediately, and then see a specialist later for a second opinion if you have reason to doubt the diagnosis.


----------



## jiny (May 4, 2021)

its my best friends bday and i feel like a bad friend because i havent gotten her anything  but i cant afford anything bc i dont have my own money to spend :/ i cant help but still feel bad tho, especially since some of her other friends got her gifts too


----------



## Neb (May 4, 2021)

I love how my county is at extreme risk, but there are still very few people wearing masks outside (sarcasm). It’s like they think the decreased infection rate makes it okay for them to put others at risk.

Also I’m trying to become friends with someone, but I don’t want to come off as pushy. It’s hard because I have scared potential friends off in the past.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 4, 2021)

My ex moved on so quickly from me. It hurts. It stings. We were just talking about wanting to meet in person and everything like 2 months ago. How does that change so fast? I feel so worthless, so unlovable? Like, I feel super insignificant... He told my best friend he missed me a lot and now that we're talking again after a month of not speaking at all, he's treating me so coldly and replying to me so dryly... It's not fair... I feel like my bipolar disorder makes it 50 times worse because I just _absolutely_ _refuse _to let go. I can't stop thinking about what I could have done differently, what I did wrong, and when he told me he liked someone else... my goodness. I've been manic for the past 4 or 5 days. I just want it to stop... I hate feeling this way. :")


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 4, 2021)

What do you all normally do when to see some funny lady having a loud, slurred, heated conversation with themselves?


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2021)

Dreamed I was ill and woke-up feeling similarly rough. Goddamn nerves. Can't wait for today to be over.

Also, being nauseated and craving a mozzarella stuffed crust pizza is a strange combo - especially as I'm lactose intolerant so it certainly wouldn't make me feel any better.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 5, 2021)

I don't know I am just feeling conflicted. Part of me is regretting coming back on this site after how I messed up badly and messed everything up for myself, but the other part of me is saying how there is nice people on this site who are not bad and that I was overlooking the nice stuff and focused too much on the bad stuff. I know this may seem like I'm overreacting or making a big deal about it, but truth be told its how I've been in real life. Cannot change anyone but myself. That is the most important thing I've learned through this whole experience. Its complicated these days.


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 5, 2021)

Macchiato said:


> My ex moved on so quickly from me. It hurts. It stings. We were just talking about wanting to meet in person and everything like 2 months ago. How does that change so fast? I feel so worthless, so unlovable? Like, I feel super insignificant... He told my best friend he missed me a lot and now that we're talking again after a month of not speaking at all, he's treating me so coldly and replying to me so dryly... It's not fair... I feel like my bipolar disorder makes it 50 times worse because I just _absolutely_ _refuse _to let go. I can't stop thinking about what I could have done differently, what I did wrong, and when he told me he liked someone else... my goodness. I've been manic for the past 4 or 5 days. I just want it to stop... I hate feeling this way. :")


Even though I don't know you I just want to tell you that you've done nothing wrong in this situation. Your ex should've been more honest with you from the get go in regards to the context of telling your friend that he missed you because he could've spared you the emotional turmoil you're in thinking things between the both of you were on track to reunite. All in all he's been a complete idiot and you deserve so much better.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've a big exam (my last ever!) tomorrow and I can't seem to just sit down and_ concentrate _on studying.  <snip>


That was absolutely awful and I'm just hoping I scored at least 45% so as not to bring my average down into a lower classification. 

*EDIT:* Scored 65.13%! I'm happy with that! I've passed the module and not messed up my average too badly!


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 5, 2021)

- Wanted to wake up early, stayed in bed until 10 AM once again
- Cat pooped in the bathroom, so it smelled extra bad
- Hurt myself idk how many times while cleaning up the animal room today
- Went to the pharmacy to get my medications and the woman said I still have some and wanted to refuse to give me some..
ended up getting some, but I felt stupid that I must've overlooked some. Nope, I have nothing left besides one week and that's
probably why she didn't want to give it to me. SORRY LADY FOR NOT WANTING TO GO LAST SECOND.
- Went to shop to check for some stuff I could use for the gender reveal later.. turns out the shop has now 99% of the stuff they sell
blocked, thanks to the most useless rule in the world against covid.. so I drove for nothing and ofc they wouldn't warn online about it.
- Big truck almost crashed into me, because he went half onto my line, so I had to hard break while crossing the light, which in this
time turned from green to red, but I was already half over, like wtf am I supposed to do ? Let him crash into me to not cross half red? 
Push everyone behind me back because of him being a complete........ ? I just went fully over, because I saw it too late anyways, as I couldn't see the light anymore from where I stood. If I get a punishment for this I will be so freaking mad. Sorry for not wanting to crash my car.

^All that ruined my whole mood. I was in a okayish mood and now I just want to hurt someone.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 5, 2021)

in pain. i wish i knew why. i was happy when all of the tests came back great but now i realize that just means theres no explanation or help. i dont understand why this is happening. ive now almost missed an entire week of work and i dont know what to do. this all came out of nowhere.



Spoiler



if one more person says this was caused by anxiety i might just fall over and die. i had no anxiety whatsoever before any episodes happened. i hate this. im in so much pain and i feel like a burden and that my family is just like oh another problem. part of me hopes i dont recover next time so that theyre like whoops maybe we shouldnt have kept insisting that its anxiety. at least the er doctor was very adamant about not just attributing anything to anxiety bc its dangerous to do when there could be life threatening issues. thanks doc


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 5, 2021)

I’m still waiting for an update on my bun. It was confirmed that he was in stasis yesterday, but they said I took him in at a good time and he responded well to the meds and everything started working again. He was eating and moving around, but he hadn’t passed any stools yet. I’m really scared that there’s a blockage and he’ll need surgery. I hope they call me soon. He’s been gone for only a day and I miss him.

Also I’m feeling depressed because it’s May and the month my mom passed away. Her birthday was close to Mother’s Day and she passed the day after her birthday. I learned she died through an email and I never got to say goodbye. It’s been years and I’ve never been able to get over it.

Also the people I care for on Tuesdays and Wednesday’s just got a new vacuum and I damaged the cord on accident I feel really guilty.

edit: I called them and he’s passed some stools today. I’ll be able to take him home later hopefully. Now all I have to worry about is how mad he’s going to be when he sees that he’s been blocked from going under the couch. I also let our baby bunny in his area last night, so I don’t think he’s going to be pleased.


----------



## Toska (May 5, 2021)

my best friend and I have an interesting relationship. To specify, we really just pick on each other to show our friendship. But, I feel he keeps going too far. I hate being sensitive like this, but he called me some really, really rude names because of an outfit I was wearing and I don’t want to make him mad by saying he hurt my feelings. Ugh, I just don’t know what to do.

update: I ending up going to the restroom and crying. I wish I could handle things better.


----------



## rianne (May 5, 2021)

I moved out for the first time a month ago — a fresh start with my partner. Felt so homesick yesterday and today as well.

In my native language, there's a word for that feeling. _Mahålang._


----------



## Firesquids (May 5, 2021)

I'm so bored, I feel like it's hard to make real connections with people


----------



## oak (May 5, 2021)

Anyone else have sleep apnea? Mine's been getting worse and my doctor's been bugging me for a couple years to get a CPAP machine but I hate it so much. Sleeping on oxygen every night makes me feel like a dying grandpa at the age of 27. I guess wearing an oxygen mask at night for the rest of my life is better then dying in my sleep. Or is it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2021)

oak said:


> Anyone else have sleep apnea? Mine's been getting worse and my doctor's been bugging me for a couple years to get a CPAP machine but I hate it so much. Sleeping on oxygen every night makes me feel like a dying grandpa at the age of 27. I guess wearing an oxygen mask at night for the rest of my life is better then dying in my sleep. Or is it?


I knew someone who had sleep apnea and died in their sleep because their machine wasn't working properly. I would recommend getting a CPAP.


----------



## oak (May 5, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I knew someone who had sleep apnea and died in their sleep because their machine wasn't working properly. I would recommend getting a CPAP.


Yeah you're right which sucks lol. I've been having trouble breathing at night so I guess this is a sign to get the machine.


----------



## Kittywulfe (May 5, 2021)

oak said:


> Anyone else have sleep apnea? Mine's been getting worse and my doctor's been bugging me for a couple years to get a CPAP machine but I hate it so much. Sleeping on oxygen every night makes me feel like a dying grandpa at the age of 27. I guess wearing an oxygen mask at night for the rest of my life is better then dying in my sleep. Or is it?



I have a CPAP but I don't use it because I feel like I'm suffocating with it on


----------



## oak (May 5, 2021)

Kittywulfe said:


> I have a CPAP but I don't use it because I feel like I'm suffocating with it on


Well I'm glad I'm not the only one. Do you have the full mask or just the nose attachment one? Cause the full face mask is definitely overwhelming. Even the mask that just covers the nose feels like it's forcing air into the back of my throat and drying it out. I hope you can find a way to comfortably use your CPAP machine soon. I don't want either of us to get sick not wearing our oxygen machines.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 5, 2021)

Toska said:


> my best friend and I have an interesting relationship. To specify, we really just pick on each other to show our friendship. But, I feel he keeps going too far. I hate being sensitive like this, but he called me some really, really rude names because of an outfit I was wearing and I don’t want to make him mad by saying he hurt my feelings. Ugh, I just don’t know what to do.
> 
> update: I ending up going to the restroom and crying. I wish I could handle things better.



I can relate to this. I’m so sorry that you’re experiencing this.   Nothing wrong with being sensitive about name calling because friends should know when to draw the line. Teasing is normal but going beyond that to be hurtful rude is different. If you need to vent, my dms are open. Sorry if you didn’t want a response or if this is weird. Just concerned.



Totoroki said:


> I’m still waiting for an update on my bun. It was confirmed that he was in stasis yesterday, but they said I took him in at a good time and he responded well to the meds and everything started working again. He was eating and moving around, but he hadn’t passed any stools yet. I’m really scared that there’s a blockage and he’ll need surgery. I hope they call me soon. He’s been gone for only a day and I miss him.
> 
> Also I’m feeling depressed because it’s May and the month my mom passed away. Her birthday was close to Mother’s Day and she passed the day after her birthday. I learned she died through an email and I never got to say goodbye. It’s been years and I’ve never been able to get over it.
> 
> ...



-_hugs_- I’m sorry about your mom . No matter what anyone tells you, take all the time you need and it is okay to continue grieving as long as you don’t let it keep you from enjoying life. Worry about yourself first before worrying about anyone else. You’ve done so much for your friends and worry so much about us, it is time (long overdue) for you to take care of your concerns. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you and your bun and send you positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Kittywulfe (May 5, 2021)

> Well I'm glad I'm not the only one. Do you have the full mask or just the nose attachment one? Cause the full face mask is definitely overwhelming. Even the mask that just covers the nose feels like it's forcing air into the back of my throat and drying it out. I hope you can find a way to comfortably use your CPAP machine soon. I don't want either of us to get sick not wearing our oxygen machines.



They gave me the one that covers just the nose, but I've also tried the one that sits under the nose with two cushions that go up against your nostrils, but it didn't make a difference for me...

And yeah, I agree!


----------



## Dunquixote (May 5, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> in pain. i wish i knew why. i was happy when all of the tests came back great but now i realize that just means theres no explanation or help. i dont understand why this is happening. ive now almost missed an entire week of work and i dont know what to do. this all came out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent you a message. I’m so sorry. I thought things were okay now.  let me know if you need anything


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 5, 2021)

I feel like I’m so forgettable. I’m too quiet. I’m too boring. Both irl and online. The only people I matter to are my family, and I feel like I’m not going to matter to anyone else anytime soon.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 5, 2021)

I am just going through a personality crisis at this point. I don't know what describes my personality. I am just "all over the place" its really hard to say.


----------



## Toska (May 5, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I can relate to this. I’m so sorry that you’re experiencing this.   Nothing wrong with being sensitive about name calling because friends should know when to draw the line. Teasing is normal but going beyond that to be hurtful rude is different. If you need to vent, my dms are open. Sorry if you didn’t want a response or if this is weird. Just concerned.



Yeah, it definitely wasn’t a fun experience. Luckily, I ended up telling him and he apologized and acknowledged he went too far. I really appreciate your concern. Same goes to you, if you need anything my dms are always open.


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

Toska said:


> Yeah, it definitely wasn’t a fun experience. Luckily, I ended up telling him and he apologized and acknowledged he went too far. I really appreciate your concern. Same goes to you, if you need anything my dms are always open.


I was just about to reply to your original message when I saw this response lol. It's a relief to hear you managed to discuss it with them and they saw they went too far. It's not always easy to confront a friend about this kind of stuff (especially when the tone of the friendship is one where you kind of poke fun at each other in the first place, like you said). It can very easily cross a line, so being able to speak up when it does is important, even if it is scary lol.

I have a similar kind of friendship with someone. I noticed they sometimes had a tendency to amp up the mean comments (and remove the tongue-in-cheek quality that kept them from being taken seriously) when we were in a group. One time in particular I remember I was meeting friends of theirs for the first time and I very quickly started to feel a bit ostracised and picked on. I generally have a thick skin for those kinds of shenanigans but I left that day feeling pretty terrible about myself. Thankfully we managed to talk that stuff out and our friendship is a lot better for it in the long run. It's just really nice to hear you had a good resolution to your problem and you and your friend got through it


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 5, 2021)

ok now I’ve got an actual problem that’s not in my head: a subcontractor has hit and damaged my work car. He was honest and owned up to it, which is very good. But then my workmate talks to my manager about it and throws me under the bus?? Saying it’s my fault and I should’ve moved it?? No one ****ing told me that it was in the way. If the subcontractor thought it was in the way, he should’ve yelled out to someone and got me to move it. The traffic manager should’ve noticed it. I’m so pissed that I’m getting the blame for something that I wasn’t aware of.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Venting



I am so out of shape it’s not even funny. I’ve been really struggling to stick with an at home exercise routine and it feels like I keep failing. I’ll keep up with it for maybe three weeks max, then usually when my period hits I’ll be too sick to. Then I stop and just... don’t restart for another month or so. It’s ridiculous and pathetic tbh. 

I just want to be vaccinated so I can go back to work safely. At least at work I was up and moving around all day so I was getting some exercise vs now when I really just laze around the house because my anxiety is too high to go on a walk on my own. I’m just tired and grumpy with myself.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 5, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I feel like I’m so forgettable. I’m too quiet. I’m too boring. Both irl and online. The only people I matter to are my family, and I feel like I’m not going to matter to anyone else anytime soon.



As long as you have your family you have everything. People come and go, that’s true for everyone but family is forever. 

The people who truly enjoy your company will come along. It’ll take time but they will come along. Until then the best you can do is work on yourself and make yourself so awesome that by the time theyre here theyre mesmerised by you and will never wanna leave.


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2021)

My brain decided to be really depressing right now and I have no idea why.


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

my stomach hurts and im sad : (


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 5, 2021)

mother nature i am supposed to be going to the beach in like a week, so freaking do your job already!!!


----------



## Dunquixote (May 6, 2021)

not looking forward to counseling tomorrow ><z


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2021)

Last few days until this project is due (illustrations for children's activity book). I LOVE my job, but my legs are paying for it lol.


----------



## Neb (May 6, 2021)

I hate how paranoid I get whenever someone doesn’t reply right away. The fear of being ignored or being clingy just consumes me sometimes. I often have to remind myself that most of the people in my life are very busy. Otherwise the fear of abandonment kicks in. What happened to me in March has only intensified that trait.


----------



## Ginkgo (May 6, 2021)

Spoiler: Child Abuse, PTSD, Wall of Text



.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 6, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I feel like I’m so forgettable. I’m too quiet. I’m too boring. Both irl and online. The only people I matter to are my family, and I feel like I’m not going to matter to anyone else anytime soon.


I avoid many people intentionally.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2021)

oak said:


> Yeah you're right which sucks lol. I've been having trouble breathing at night so I guess this is a sign to get the machine.


I'm sorry if that sounded worrying to you. I really do think you should get one though. maybe talk to your doctor and see what kinds there are and get one that isn't too annoying to deal with.
also im really sorry you're dealing with this :<


I'm having a really difficult time getting up this morning :,,,,(


----------



## oak (May 6, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sorry if that sounded worrying to you. I really do think you should get one though. maybe talk to your doctor and see what kinds there are and get one that isn't too annoying to deal with.
> also im really sorry you're dealing with this :<
> 
> 
> I'm having a really difficult time getting up this morning :,,,,(


Oh no it's okay, I'm gonna try and make a plan with my doctor! No need to be sorry.


----------



## trashpedia (May 6, 2021)

Yep, it's official. I have to retake a class over the summer, meaning that now my summer break is only 2 months long now. There goes my plans for July. -_- 



Spoiler



Makes me wonder if college is even worth it if I'm just wasting money at this point. The only reason why I'm attending is bcuz the profession I want literally requires a degree and I really don't have a choice tbh.


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2021)

Ginkgo said:


> Spoiler: Child Abuse, PTSD, Wall of Text
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is NOT okay. If you don't mind me asking, how much longer til you think you can leave your household? Also, instead of talking to the family directly, do you think you can report it to the front office or police?

Also, I'm so sorry what's happened in your past. You and those children deserve better. Love x

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021

Fighting drowsiness to complete this project, but I think I'm at least making good time.


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 6, 2021)

Spoiler: scared



nevermind it doesnt matter to anyone anyways


----------



## Holla (May 6, 2021)

I’m behind at work and feeling the pressure to hurry up and finish this current job.

It’s my own fault for falling behind but working from home is really not working for me. It’s near impossible for me to focus or feel ambitious about it. Sadly it’s looking like the “lockdown” here isn’t going to end for at least another month ugh.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 6, 2021)

I did something stupid in one of my gacha games. I have 93 fruit and i recently pulled another copy of this unit so I thought if i merged the unit to get rid of weakness, that it would cost me less fruit to change her asset since now she has no flaw. oof...


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 6, 2021)

Toska said:


> my best friend and I have an interesting relationship. To specify, we really just pick on each other to show our friendship. But, I feel he keeps going too far. I hate being sensitive like this, but he called me some really, really rude names because of an outfit I was wearing and I don’t want to make him mad by saying he hurt my feelings. Ugh, I just don’t know what to do.
> 
> update: I ending up going to the restroom and crying. I wish I could handle things better.


I feel like there's definitely a line between joking around and just actually being a dick. In high school I had a friendship like this, but over time I started to realize she was just genuinely ****ty (to everyone, not just me) and tried to pass it off as teasing. If it was bad enough to make you cry I'd try talking to him about it, it could be he doesn't even realize that he's crossing a line.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 6, 2021)

kinda sad about not living in Asia because of reasons and better places to visit than America. My friend gets to live in Japan, she is lucky.


----------



## Soigne (May 6, 2021)

hh i am nervous about my new job. i think all of the other new hires are starting this week? but i won't be able to start until the week after next and i'm worried that they think i'm not taking this as seriously as the others. i just have to wait like two weeks (this week + next) before i can reduce my hours at my current job to make time for the other one. aaaaaa


----------



## Dunquixote (May 6, 2021)

I had trouble sleeping last; drank too much caffeine . I’m feeling a bit tired and maybe depressed too. Today’s counseling felt pointless. I like her very much and I like how she doesn’t press me to talk about some things if I don’t want, but still irks when she asks for specifics. I don’t feel like I’m getting anything out of counseling tbh.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 6, 2021)

It's really frustrating that so many people in the US refuse to get vaccinated, refuse to wear a mask, refuse to social distance, etc. I haven't seen my mom in over a year now and I feel like an ******* for moving to australia to be with my husband because she gets so sad sometimes that she can't just come and see me. Even more frustrating is that my dad and other family members of mine refuse to get the vaccine and are Pro-Trump idiots.
If everyone just listened to science we wouldn't be in this mess. I might not get to see my mom for years at this rate and it sucks


----------



## Ichiban (May 6, 2021)

been having frequent pains around my heart area for the last few days, dont really know if i want to call a doctor about it though... could be anything


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Even more frustrating is that my dad and other family members of mine refuse to get the vaccine and are Pro-Trump idiots.
> If everyone just listened to science we wouldn't be in this mess.


both of my parents are certified Pro-Trump idiots (tm), they believe that the vaccines are unsafe (cause 6 people were reported to get blood clots out of... what 160 million?) and they won't get vaccinated. like bruh y'all really are stupid asf aren't you 


I'm feeling really tired but I need to work in homework. at this point I'll prob just go to bed cause it's 9:30 lol, i give up.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 6, 2021)

my dad didn’t wash his hands after going to bathroom. i was out in the kitchen making food and could hear


----------



## Neb (May 6, 2021)

Ah yes, 8:00 P.M. rumination just what I needed.


----------



## vixened (May 7, 2021)

I wish my voice wasn't monotone 24/7


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 7, 2021)

code vein is on sale until Monday and l might not have enough time to get it. Great price but why always during a bad timing


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2021)

Mom showed me this retro/vintage hippie store and now I really wanna order from there :^^^^)


----------



## Stnh (May 7, 2021)

i dont know whats bothering me. i guess life is bothering me, i dont know what to feel like anymore


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Seastar (May 7, 2021)

I wish I could erase some memories... It is awful to suddenly remember something from almost a decade ago and then be unable to sleep because it bothers me so much. I think I'll try to play a game and forget, but I doubt it's going to work.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

Toska said:


> Kinda upset I can’t join the TBTWC. I would, but I’m afraid I’ll not be able to play as much as I want to, and I don’t wanna be a burden to my team. Ah well, maybe next time.


Of course you can join the TBTWC! It's up to an individual to decide how much time they wish to contribute to the event. With teams of at least 50 people each an individual person only makes up ~2% of that team, and there are no penalties whatsoever for minimal participation. That's why we are going with the format for four teams: it is simply not possible for an individual to be responsible for bringing down or burdening their team.


----------



## Soigne (May 7, 2021)

my lymph nodes are soooo swollen after my 2nd covid vaccine and i have to work tonight :0


----------



## Dunquixote (May 7, 2021)

I heard my mom and dad moving stuff around the house to get ready for my nieces and my sister/brother in law who are visiting tomorrow. And i could tell my dad was anxious and he yells at my mom “talk already” like he does with me when i struggle to put my thoughts into words or to put thoughts together on the spot. my mom doesn’t have asperger’s but still i hate him taking out his untreated anxiety on us. my mom just takes it :/ and she just tells me there is nothing we can do just as i tell her about him not closing the door or washing his hands


----------



## honeyaura (May 7, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I heard my mom and dad moving stuff around the house to get ready for my nieces and my sister/brother in law who are visiting tomorrow. And i could tell my dad was anxious and he yells at my mom “talk already” like he does with me when i struggle to put my thoughts into words or to put thoughts together on the spot. my mom doesn’t have asperger’s but still i hate him taking out his untreated anxiety on us. my mom just takes it :/ and she just tells me there is nothing we can do just as i tell her about him not closing the door or washing his hands


Ugh I'm so sorry. My dad, who has ADHD (handling it aggressively), wasn't in my life much. But when he'd visit when I was a kid, he'd be very impatient and wouldn't understand my shyness. I stuttered growing up, so I had a hard time talking which affected my confidence all the way up until high school. If I took too long to reply or respond to him, he'd yell at me. I won't ever think it's okay to be yelled at for someone else's anxiety.

--

After a very messy move, six months later, I'm trying to face clearing through more papers. These papers involve my grandmother (who passed away last year, the reason I moved here) and my mother (who is in the nursing home). I can't leave the papers unsorted, but I literally get anxious even thinking about it. I just want peace.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 7, 2021)

honeyaura said:


> Ugh I'm so sorry. My dad, who has ADHD (handling it aggressively), wasn't in my life much. But when he'd visit when I was a kid, he'd be very impatient and wouldn't understand my shyness. I stuttered growing up, so I had a hard time talking which affected my confidence all the way up until high school. If I took too long to reply or respond to him, he'd yell at me. I won't ever think it's okay to be yelled at for someone else's anxiety.
> 
> --
> 
> After a very messy move, six months later, I'm trying to face clearing through more papers. These papers involve my grandmother (who passed away last year, the reason I moved here) and my mother (who is in the nursing home). I can't leave the papers unsorted, but I literally get anxious even thinking about it. I just want peace.



Thanks so much for replying and sharing. I’m sorry you experienced that as well. It is not a good feeling. I try telling myself to not hate myself and it’s not my fault but it is hard when a family member acts like that.

Also, that sounds rough and extremely stressful ><. That is exactly my mindset whenever there is something I need to do that I don’t want to or something that is about to happen that I dread. Hang in there. If you need to vent more, my dms are always open.


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

I’m so sleepy. I’m trying to enjoy my weekend, as I have some family in from out of state, but I keep isolating myself and trying to sleep.


----------



## honeyaura (May 7, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much for replying and sharing. I’m sorry you experienced that as well. It is not a good feeling. I try telling myself to not hate myself and it’s not my fault but it is hard when a family member acts like that.
> 
> Also, that sounds rough and extremely stressful ><. That is exactly my mindset whenever there is something I need to do that I don’t want to or something that is about to happen that I dread. Hang in there. If you need to vent more, my dms are always open.


Thanks so much for the support, same thing goes to you. Things will get better, and it definitely isn't your fault. You're only looking after your mum, and it's out of love.


----------



## Moritz (May 7, 2021)

My nephew was born 2 days ago and its his first night home from the hospital.
There is no reason for me to think things won't be fine, but I'm not sure my brother was holding him properly when I visited so now I'm just irrationally worried about the kid.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 7, 2021)

Depressed. Not looking forward to my dad’s anxiety attacks tomorrow or the noise and little privacy, but at least i got my room to retreat to and we’re not at my sister’s.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 7, 2021)

Just feeling super sad today. I was going to go out and do something, but I kept on procrastinating. Then thought to myself that everytime I go out to go enjoy myself I don't feel any joy anyway. So I stayed at home and cried instead. I hate that I'm so different to everyone here. I'm just so quiet and awkward. I don't know if I'll ever fit in somewhere.


----------



## Beanz (May 7, 2021)

i’m trying to terraform my island, i just need to move villager houses and get rid of some cliff but it’s soooo much work. i’m not overwhelmed, it’s just that removing cliffs is slow and boring. i also keep procrastinating on doing it which isn’t helping


----------



## vixened (May 7, 2021)

none of my wall charger ports for my phone are working and my earbuds aren't charging anymore. why is everything breaking on me today. _[monotone screaming}

edit: wait they're working now. huhhhhh? I'm confused what_


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 7, 2021)

when i ghost everyone i hope no one is surprised by this outcome. god i just want to change my identity so bad and flee across the country and grow up without anyone from my past knowing me. it's literally such a dream to think about leaving everything behind and not caring.


----------



## honeyaura (May 7, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> Just feeling super sad today. I was going to go out and do something, but I kept on procrastinating. Then thought to myself that everytime I go out to go enjoy myself I don't feel any joy anyway. So I stayed at home and cried instead. I hate that I'm so different to everyone here. I'm just so quiet and awkward. I don't know if I'll ever fit in somewhere.



DM's are open if you need someone to talk to, friend.





Same goes to anyone else wanting to vent.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 8, 2021)

Saw someone peeing on a gas station tire pump on the way in to work this morning.


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2021)

Where is my faith?
Whenever things are going great, my brain is still in "defense mode". It's literally when you've gone through so much crap, your brain gets used to it, and is thrown off guard when things go smoothly.


----------



## ecstasy (May 8, 2021)

feels like most of my friends don't give a **** about my interests or when I talk about them so I wonder why I even stick around when my interests are all I wanna talk about and nobody cares?

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2021



Meraki said:


> feels like most of my friends don't give a **** about my interests or when I talk about them so I wonder why I even stick around when my interests are all I wanna talk about and nobody cares?


to get them to even acknowledge the things I send in i have to send things im not nearly as interested in and it just. really sucks


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Saw someone peeing on a gas station tire pump on the way in to work this morning.


...wow wtf, lol...

also i really want that 70s crochet poncho thing but..dough :/


----------



## AccfSally (May 8, 2021)

I'll never understand why some people go and vandalize pages on Wikis for fun and being proud when they get block from other wikis.

Sometimes my notifications (I'm a mod on two Fandom wikis) is just people spamming, making nonsense or highly inappropriate comments and removing things (or adding incorrect info) from articles that other people worked really hard on.

You block them once and they'll make another account! I blocked at least 10 accounts belonging to the same troll late last year and what made it worst, I was stuck doing this on my slow internet TV. (Thank goodness I have a new laptop).

Why can't we get paid for this lol.


----------



## amemome (May 8, 2021)

i feel really alone. i haven't really hung out with my friends in over a year now, and it's really starting to hit me how integral meeting with them was to my happiness. logically and morally i'm ok with not seeing them due to the pandemic but emotionally and physically i really miss being close to them and talking together. we would always go somewhere together and eat and hang out and sightsee but that's all been shafted in favor of staying safe and keeping the people around us safe. so it also really bugs me how some people can keep meeting up and endangering others while i've been isolated for over a year now because there might be someone out there that will get sick and die because i happened to pass by them.


----------



## Firesquids (May 8, 2021)

After getting the covid vaccine over a week ago my arm is still quite sore, I slept with an ice pack last night, I'm a little worried because I'm getting my second shot the day before I move into my new house, I hope I don't have bad symptoms. (despite this the vaccine is still 100% worth it though!)


----------



## King koopa (May 8, 2021)

I think I damaged my kneecap as it hurts to walk. I don't think it's broken but, I guess I should be more careful


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

I realized there's only 4 more npcs collectibles left l need and only 1 collectible won't be in the lineup because it can't fit that much. I'm doomed


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 8, 2021)

I got like 4 hours sleep last night, probably because I'm nervous about moving into the flat I've chosen


----------



## Lightspring (May 8, 2021)

I’m tired of my mom telling me what I should or shouldn’t wear and telling me that she’s done everything for me as a child. My mom feels that no one in this household is grateful for her and what she has done and instead takes everything out on me. Frustrations from my dad, my sister, and even me sometimes. I’m also tired of being my sister’s punching bag and getting angry at me for no reason. I’m just so tired of this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2021)

I would love that super star collectible just bc I love Super Mario stuff so much but I'm thinking it's not gonna happen, mostly cause I'm so busy with schoolwork I don't have much time/energy to participate :,,,,,,)
(edit: I hope I can find time cause I would loveeeeeeee to have a super star, we need more super mario collectibles smh)


edit: also my mom did that thing again where I was talking to her about me being ace and she's like "oh you might change your mind someday, I know people who said the same thing and 5 yers later they're married and have a baby on the way" and I replied by saying "please don't say that, I'm not 'changing my mind'. that's like telling a gay man that he'll find a nice girl and change his mind someday." and then she never replied.

looking back on it I prob sounded kinda rude so I'm gonna apologize. but it really irks me that people don't take asexuality seriously, like I'm just confused or "questioning." like bruh no, I'm literally just ace idk what's so difficult to understand abt that.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 8, 2021)

this whole flatting thing is stressing me out  idk how this flat operates and I hate not knowing things hhhhhh


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2021)

i keep waking up super late on weekends and it’s so annoying lol i wanna wake up around 10-11am but i end up waking up at 2-3 pm


----------



## Neb (May 8, 2021)

Pushing my sleep schedule back for my new job is _exhausting. _Starting on Monday I’ll be waking up at 6 every morning. I haven’t been up consistently since early 2019... I’m generally happier in the morning, so maybe this will help me in the long term. If only fixing my sleep schedule wasn’t so challenging.

Also I hate late Spring/Summer around here. The weather becomes so dry and repetitive. I’ve lived here for seven years and my hands _still_ get dry from this climate.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 8, 2021)

Meraki said:


> feels like most of my friends don't give a **** about my interests or when I talk about them so I wonder why I even stick around when my interests are all I wanna talk about and nobody cares?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 8, 2021
> 
> ...



I feel this. i’ve felt like this so many times. I’m really sorry that you are experiencing this. If you need to vent, feel free to dm me. Been there so many times in high school and lost some friends that I had been with for years fairly recently about finally realizing they only show interest when I’m complimenting them or showing them sympathy (only one or two people - both offline friends - just clarifying).


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 8, 2021)

I’m coming down with a cold and feel awful


----------



## chocopug (May 8, 2021)

I don't feel well but I can't sleep.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 8, 2021)

bad nerves but aside from that i’m okay  worried about spider that fell behind my desk where i can’t reach it when my mom knocked it down with duster.i mean worried about it crawling on me and just being in my room  (shudder).

earlier didn’t get the unit wanted when i did the multi.  but i read he wasn’t as good as he should have been so maybe it is okay and i should try saving up to pull for repeat banner of a different unit that i wanted before this banner came out. ia bit conflicted about his unit anyways since he looks nothing like how i imagined him to be without helmet


----------



## honeyaura (May 9, 2021)

This is my first Mother's Day without my grandmother who passed away from Covid-19 last year. She was like a mother to me, and every year we'd do something special for her. I feel numb, and I miss her so much.

Also, mum is in another state in a nursing home - gotta do what I can from where I am to make her feel special.


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2021)

The quote from my ex that my former classmates kept gossiping about is looping in my head. “I don’t care, he is nothing.” No matter how much I research their mental illness, I still can’t understand how a person can shift their opinions about someone so quickly and discard them.

On nights like this I have to keep reminding myself that I’m safe and that there are better people out there. There really are people who don’t lie about leaving you and don’t act like it’s your fault weeks later. I have to remind myself that because the gaslighting can become overwhelming.

At least the romantic feelings are long gone. Now I have just to finish processing this grudge and paranoia.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 9, 2021)

there was a spider in my bed, not certain the one i squished was it or a different one, so i'm sharing my dog's bed tonight and cleaning my bed tomorrow  it wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't in my bed...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2021)

woke up like 5 times last night so I'm still feeling pretty tired this morning :<
also good news is I only have a week and a half before classes end, bad news is I'm so burned out, instead of getting that schoolwork done like any normal student I would rather just curl up in my bed and not get up. 

oh and last night i didn't my loan exit counseling and my loans (just for undergrad) total to... $26,600! fantastic!
*luckily my interest is currently frozen at 0% for covid relief but still.... oof.


----------



## skarmoury (May 9, 2021)

Potential f2f classes in August/September and I’m not ready  I don’t wanna leave home yet ahhh.
Other med schools are ending their semester this month, while we still have classes alllllll the way to June. Please why is our school like this I’m so damn exhausted fjjdjdks
Also I wish I cared more about my exam tomorrow. Still have 3 more topics to tackle and it‘s 8 pm. I wonder what time I’ll be sleeping.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2021)

I lost my new stickers


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2021)

I feel like I just spent most of the week being depressed/panicked. There were at least five different reasons, too. Now I'm having trouble sleeping because I'm still like that...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2021)

the school I want to go to for my grad degree (which is in a different state) has an in-store tuition of only about 15k but an out-of-state tuition of 50k???? like why????? 

it also only had about a 22% acceptance rate last year sooooo ofc I'm doubting myself and just telling myself "you're not a goof enough musician to go there." I've been rejected by schools before so it is a real possibility for me and I cannot handle rejection at all.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 9, 2021)

My nieces wanted me to watch this show with them and my dad would not shut up during the show; he does this every time. He asks questions that he would know the answer to if he wasn’t busying talking. i hate doing family stuff when he’s out there.


----------



## xara (May 9, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> My nieces wanted me to watch this show with them and my dad would not shut up during the show; he does this every time. He asks questions that he would know the answer to if he wasn’t busying talking. i hate doing family stuff when he’s out there.



god i feel this - this is why i can’t watch anything with my dad as he’ll talk through it but if _i_ say something, i get yelled at . i’m sorry you and your nieces had to deal with that - behaviour like that is annoying as hell. :c


----------



## Dunquixote (May 9, 2021)

xara said:


> god i feel this - this is why i can’t watch anything with my dad as he’ll talk through it but if _i_ say something, i get yelled at . i’m sorry you and your nieces had to deal with that - behaviour like that is annoying as hell. :c



it’s not the worst thing; my sister does this too  but she also gets mad at people for talking too. but my dad in general yells at us for stuff for stuff he does too or when we yell at him for something he says why don’t you ever yell at so and so (me)?


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 9, 2021)

its hard to remember how everything works. I keep misreading everything even when l re read it 4 times. My brain is dumb


----------



## Dunquixote (May 9, 2021)

I want to work on a poem for the tournament and a drawing for myself but it is hard with two nieces coming in and out of my and constantly being called to cone out. Extremely annoyed and stressed. Being around my dad always drains me. 

I’m also struggling to find something to have as my signature for the event. 

For my drawing, I am considering drawing this magic circle from FE3H but problem is the picture  that i found doesn’t show it from the angle I’m drawing from (then i will need to make is smaller since the character is a chibi). i regret not getting screenshots of the character casting spells in the game :/. I’m close to the end of my second Golden Deer playthrough and I can just do another Black Eagles run after though i am not sure if i can get a good shot or change the angle and it will be awhile till I unlock all of the character’s spells too just in case I want a specific spell to draw.


----------



## xara (May 9, 2021)

YO i ****ing. i was working on my daily visual creation for the championship and _finally_ finished it, went to save and the app ****ING CRASHED AND DIDN’T SAVE IT. i’m so mad.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 9, 2021)

I hate Mother’s Day. I’m resisting the urge to pull my mother’s stuff out and cry over it. I’m starting to realize I bottle too much. So maybe I should just let myself go do it and get it over with.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 9, 2021)

I ordered some amiibo coins from Etsy. The seller didn't message me until their projected arrival date to let me know they hadn't sent them and they would *try* to get them out Sunday, which was nearly a week later. Not sure how she was planning on shipping them on a Sunday, but I haven't heard from her today one way or the other. Feeling pretty annoyed.


----------



## King koopa (May 9, 2021)

I'm worried I might let my team down in mario kart and everyone hating me as a result. Sure, I know it's just a game, but some people take losing more seriously than others.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm worried I might let my team down in mario kart and everyone hating me as a result. Sure, I know it's just a game, but some people take losing more seriously than others.



I won't hate you, purple teammate! Just do your best, that's all that matters!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 9, 2021)

I just ended my 15 year long relationship with my best friend, who decided to ghost me after giving me unsolicited advice about making friends and decides to ignore what I was going through. 

Sometimes when you've been friends with someone for a long time and then you find out that they don't even bother to reach out to you to ask how you are doing or they don't seem to care about how you're feeling these days its clear that they are not worth your time

You would want to be around someone who understands and listens to how you're feeling and understand where you are coming from. Not someone who constantly ghosts you or ignores how you're feeling and acting like its not a big deal to them.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm worried I might let my team down in mario kart and everyone hating me as a result. Sure, I know it's just a game, but some people take losing more seriously than others.



If you’re playing the friendly game tonight then please just know I am absolutely horrendous at MK8, lol. I have the exact same worry which is why I’ve only signed up for the one game so far. Luckily with the friendly match it doesn’t matter where we place we all get the same amount of points!  At least I think we do


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 9, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I want to work on a poem for the tournament and a drawing for myself but it is hard with two nieces coming in and out of my and constantly being called to cone out. Extremely annoyed and stressed. Being around my dad always drains me.
> 
> I’m also struggling to find something to have as my signature for the event.
> 
> For my drawing, I am considering drawing this magic circle from FE3H but problem is the picture  that i found doesn’t show it from the angle I’m drawing from (then i will need to make is smaller since the character is a chibi). i regret not getting screenshots of the character casting spells in the game :/. I’m close to the end of my second Golden Deer playthrough and I can just do another Black Eagles run after though i am not sure if i can get a good shot or change the angle and it will be awhile till I unlock all of the character’s spells too just in case I want a specific spell to draw.



Hey, I'm not sure if this helps at all but I have an unfinished BE run on my game right now. If you tell me the character, angle and spell you want I can try to hook you up with some screencaps tomorrow!

Granted I'm still pre time-skip so if you wanted something beyond that I can't help.

I know we're not on the same team but I like to help when I can!

edit: I meant to say pre time-skip. It's a bit late and my brain is scrambled!​


----------



## Dunquixote (May 9, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Hey, I'm not sure if this helps at all but I have an unfinished BE run on my game right now. If you tell me the character, angle and spell you want I can try to hook you up with some screencaps tomorrow!
> 
> Granted I'm still post time-skip so if you wanted something beyond that I can't help.
> 
> I know we're not on the same team but I like to help when I can!​



Oh that’d be great! Thanks so much . I’ll message you. 

Much appreciated! Seriously no response was needed.  Just was thinking aloud and kicking myself a little.


----------



## Firesquids (May 9, 2021)

Having to postpone my wedding till next year now, as of last month we've been engaged for two years bleeeeh


----------



## xara (May 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm worried I might let my team down in mario kart and everyone hating me as a result. Sure, I know it's just a game, but some people take losing more seriously than others.



you could never let us down! we’ll be proud of you no matter what.


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 9, 2021)

.


----------



## deana (May 9, 2021)

Was not able to get the stuff I needed at the store so I feel like I wasted my whole day off


----------



## Lightspring (May 9, 2021)

Fell asleep early due to second vaccine wearing me out and missed a chance talking to someone as a result


----------



## Dunquixote (May 9, 2021)

nevermind.

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021



Totoroki said:


> I hate Mother’s Day. I’m resisting the urge to pull my mother’s stuff out and cry over it. I’m starting to realize I bottle too much. So maybe I should just let myself go do it and get it over with.



_hugs. _I’m sorry. Let me know if you need to talk friend.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 9, 2021)

Sleeping off a migraine on a day off.


----------



## Holla (May 10, 2021)

I have a headache right now as I go to bed and I’m not looking forward to work tomorrow…


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm worried I might let my team down in mario kart and everyone hating me as a result. Sure, I know it's just a game, but some people take losing more seriously than others.


Hey man. I know we're not on the same team, but I just want you to know that you're trying your best. Everyone has different skill levels, and that's okay. Because at the end of the day, we're all having fun while still contributing points to our team, whether it would be participating in a game session or cheering on for our teams.

I'm cheering on for blue, but I'm sending virtual purple hugs on your way.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 10, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> nevermind.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021
> 
> ...


Thanks friend . I’m feeling better now.


----------



## jadetine (May 10, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Having to postpone my wedding till next year now, as of last month we've been engaged for two years bleeeeh


Not loving the wait,  but sending positive vibes to you and your forever companion. 

I have royally screwed my sleep schedule and my old lady body is not going to recover by morning. 
(In mewtwo voice) FOOL.


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2021)

Spoiler



Got a phone call about 3pm yesterday saying that my grandmother had just had a (presumed) heart attack and didn't make it. My grandad (divorced) got there to find three ambulances and a rapid response unit outside her house. She was already gone. I'd already committed to game hosting/streaming for the TBTWC between 5pm-8pm last night so managed to put it to the back of my mind for a bit and power through. Woke-up this morning and it's finally started to sink in that she's gone. Feeling defeated/numb.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 10, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Got a phone call about 3pm yesterday saying that my grandmother had just had a (presumed) heart attack and didn't make it. My grandad (divorced) got there to find three ambulances and a rapid response unit outside her house. She was already gone. I'd already committed to game hosting/streaming for the TBTWC between 5pm-8pm last night so managed to put it to the back of my mind for a bit and power through. Woke-up this morning and it's finally started to sink in that she's gone. Feeling defeated/numb.



My condolences. That's a horrible thing to go through & especially with all the TBTWC work you're taking on right now! I completely get the initial defeated/numb feeling like it's all a dream still, went through a similar period but be sure to make some time available for yourself and surround yourself with loving friends&family! ❤


----------



## xara (May 10, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Got a phone call about 3pm yesterday saying that my grandmother had just had a (presumed) heart attack and didn't make it. My grandad (divorced) got there to find three ambulances and a rapid response unit outside her house. She was already gone. I'd already committed to game hosting/streaming for the TBTWC between 5pm-8pm last night so managed to put it to the back of my mind for a bit and power through. Woke-up this morning and it's finally started to sink in that she's gone. Feeling defeated/numb.



i’m so sorry vris.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2021)

Windows 10. No someone did not hack my account, I just had to change my e-mail/outlook password cause it was sometime since last time. Jeez, they pull this, yet they put Russian dating site spam in Inbox and actual important non-spam stuff in Junk folder 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Got a phone call about 3pm yesterday saying that my grandmother had just had a (presumed) heart attack and didn't make it. My grandad (divorced) got there to find three ambulances and a rapid response unit outside her house. She was already gone. I'd already committed to game hosting/streaming for the TBTWC between 5pm-8pm last night so managed to put it to the back of my mind for a bit and power through. Woke-up this morning and it's finally started to sink in that she's gone. Feeling defeated/numb.


  God, I'm so so sorry 

-sends virtual hugs- ♥


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Got a phone call about 3pm yesterday saying that my grandmother had just had a (presumed) heart attack and didn't make it. My grandad (divorced) got there to find three ambulances and a rapid response unit outside her house. She was already gone. I'd already committed to game hosting/streaming for the TBTWC between 5pm-8pm last night so managed to put it to the back of my mind for a bit and power through. Woke-up this morning and it's finally started to sink in that she's gone. Feeling defeated/numb.


So sorry to hear this happened to you, Vris. It's a tough thing to deal with losing one of your family members. Let me send hugs on the way. Please stay strong!


----------



## Holla (May 10, 2021)

So one of Canada’s major post processing facilities is majorly backed up due to a covid outbreak. My snack box from Japan is over a week late now and the Mother’s Day gift I ordered 2 weeks in advance still hasn’t come. Not much I can do about of course but it’s a bummer that’s for sure.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Got a phone call about 3pm yesterday saying that my grandmother had just had a (presumed) heart attack and didn't make it. My grandad (divorced) got there to find three ambulances and a rapid response unit outside her house. She was already gone. I'd already committed to game hosting/streaming for the TBTWC between 5pm-8pm last night so managed to put it to the back of my mind for a bit and power through. Woke-up this morning and it's finally started to sink in that she's gone. Feeling defeated/numb.



I’m really sorry to hear this Vris. Sending hugs your way. As a fellow green team member I don’t mind if our scores are continued to be updated behind schedule if it means you get some much needed time for yourself. I can only imagine how tough it must be to juggle this all at once. I appreciate all you do for the forum but definitely put yourself first and foremost at this time.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 10, 2021)

Everytime I get to do the echographie for my baby, it turns the back towards the scanning thing.. making it impossible to find out the gender. I want to know so badly   

Also, got a small panic attack while waiting for the doctor to call me in. I mean, at least I was already in the hospital, if I really started to feel like dying, which it usually feels like when it becomes worse.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 10, 2021)

pushed myself to go back to work today despite still struggling and am paying for it :/ what choice do i have though


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 10, 2021)

Since I ended the friendship with my best friend I have been feeling very angry and sad. I learned that I am just not cut out to make any friends. My therapist told me that I don't need to listen to what my friend said about "making more friends" but to just stick with people who respect you for who you are. Here's the sad truth my best friend was the last one I had. My trust issues have started to get worse after that.


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2021)

my mom threatened that she was gonna text my boyfriend's dad and tell him to tell my bf to stop talking to me ??? just bc we had a disagreement earlier .. i cant wait to get out of this house


----------



## Dunquixote (May 10, 2021)

Can’t talk about it. All i can say is I am absolutely disgusted.

And tomorrow we start packing my room up including bookshelves for the painting. why did my mom get me and set up a new book shelve if we were going to unload it again? we had no notice they were coming today either. they apologize but i’m so pissed.

On top of this and the other thing, I’m nervous anout the obstacle course. so overwhelmed by all that text in the rules @.@. i need to take deep breath.

i was almost done with drawing for today’s creations but i am so mad about so many things.

edit: messed up the coloring


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 10, 2021)

I can still hear the hall neighbor complaining I haven't left the building. All I can think of is she doesn't want me to hear her rendezvous with the neighbor, as she was complaining to him.


----------



## Ichiban (May 10, 2021)

this chest pain is still happening, and it hurts to breathe when the pain starts. honestly i dont even want to search anything up to know what it could be, it'll just keep me up all night. doesn't help that we're in a strict lockdown now.

will i ever catch a break


----------



## xara (May 11, 2021)

my stomach hurts.


----------



## skarmoury (May 11, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Got a phone call about 3pm yesterday saying that my grandmother had just had a (presumed) heart attack and didn't make it. My grandad (divorced) got there to find three ambulances and a rapid response unit outside her house. She was already gone. I'd already committed to game hosting/streaming for the TBTWC between 5pm-8pm last night so managed to put it to the back of my mind for a bit and power through. Woke-up this morning and it's finally started to sink in that she's gone. Feeling defeated/numb.


Hey Vris, just saw this and I wanna give my condolences to you and your family. I'm so sorry for your loss.

---

It's 4:30 pm and I still haven't studied since yesterday. I feel my rest is warranted since I had just finished an exam yesterday but still, idk. I'm jealous of the other schools having finished or are finishing their semesters already. I'm dead exhausted and this is still going on all the way to June. I feel like it shouldn't be like this.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 11, 2021)

i still have the same crush i have had since october....!


----------



## Toska (May 11, 2021)

.


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Got a phone call about 3pm yesterday saying that my grandmother had just had a (presumed) heart attack and didn't make it. My grandad (divorced) got there to find three ambulances and a rapid response unit outside her house. She was already gone. I'd already committed to game hosting/streaming for the TBTWC between 5pm-8pm last night so managed to put it to the back of my mind for a bit and power through. Woke-up this morning and it's finally started to sink in that she's gone. Feeling defeated/numb.





Spoiler



Update on this situation: my aunt had a breakdown after my gran died, made some bad rash decisions, and is now in the hospital. She's highly likely going to need surgery.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 11, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Update on this situation: my aunt had a breakdown after my gran died, made some bad rash decisions, and is now in the hospital. She's highly likely going to need surgery.


sorry vrisnem sending you virtual hugs. i hope your aunt recovers quickly


----------



## xara (May 11, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Update on this situation: my aunt had a breakdown after my gran died, made some bad rash decisions, and is now in the hospital. She's highly likely going to need surgery.



god i’m so sorry. sending virtual hugs and healing thoughts to you and your family. </3


----------



## Ichiban (May 11, 2021)

doctor said i need to go to the hospital to get my chest issue checked :/ kind of scared


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2021)

back/ass sore muscles from long walk yesterday, ugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2021)

Spoiler: just venting a bit



back in Dec-Jan I went on a spending spree and bought a bunch of plushies that I really liked. many of them have been sitting in my closet here at the dorm for well over a month now. and just today I've made a realization about them

a bit of bg info, so today I'm feeling better than I have for the last few days/weeks because I know I'm in the homestretch and in about two weeks I'll be completely done with my bachelor's degree. I feel like I can finally breathe for once. though I still have a few things to do, like be in two more music performances, write three papers and study for final exams, it's nothing I can't handle (the performances are with ensembles and not solo so that takes pressure off, and the papers are relatively short, two are 4 pages and one is prob 900-1000 words so 2 pages). basically I'm not feeling as stressed out anymore and thus I'm not dealing with most of the issues that come with that much stress.

my realization is--and idk how I didn't explicitly realize this earlier--that I tend to spend a lot of money when I'm stressed/depressed. I think it gives me a bit of that serotonin/dopamine boost when I buy stuff. it gives me a sense of control, I guess. so anyways when I was home for winter break I was feeling overly depressed (I was basically dysthymic) and I think because of that I just had the constant impulse to buy stuff. I probably spent at least $200, maybe more, when I was on break. quite a bit of that money went towards plushies, mostly Webkinz (without codes) that I found online and really liked.

so now I look at all these plushies I bought and I'm just thinking.... do I really need all of these? I'm kinda getting to the point now where I'd really like to start saving my money since I have to start paying back my student loans this Novemeber and I'd like to be able to do it without my parents' help. I hate to say it but I think I may have wasted my money on most of these plushies. don't get me wrong, there are a few I bought which I adore and would never sell (like the regular and "signature" arctic fox plushies I bought, the reg was 50 cents and the "signature" was about $32 but that's a purchase I still don't regret). but thinking about it now I might sell most of them. I could even make a bit of profit since I'm a natural bargain hunter and I got quite a few of these for a pretty low price (I got four Webkinz Signatures for like $40 and I could sell them for $15-30 a piece).

I think I need to do this with a lot of stuff I have, not just the plushies. I don't want to hoard stuff and if I'm not using it then I need to get rid of it. I've enjoyed my time in this dorm because I've been able to leave a slot of stuff behind for a while and enjoy having a not-so-crowded room. I have a lot of childhood stuff I need to donate or sell, and some of it can even honestly go in the trash.

I'm hoping I can get out of my "spending money so I don't feel unhappy anymore" phase of my life. I don't actually know if things will start to change. I'm afraid that when I go back home I'm gonna be unhappy again because it really just sucks there so much. it's not an environment to facilitate good mental health at all. I might have to write a note for myself and tell people to keep me from spending so much money. I need to learn to appreciate what I have but that's so hard to do with depression.


(also in case anyone is wondering, no I don't consider me spending $75 on that SM64 complete in box set a bad purchase. I'm still overjoyed that I finally own it and it's one of my favorite things I've ever bought, so I don't regret it at all.)


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 11, 2021)

I had a stressful day at work and whilst I’m happy to be home I can’t help but feel utterly deflated and alone in my thoughts and feelings right now. Fun times.


----------



## deana (May 11, 2021)

Stuck on hold for estimated wait time over an hour, the music is terrible and I can't lower the volume any lower  I've been procrastinating making this call for over a week  because I knew it was gonna suck and it sure does


----------



## Dunquixote (May 11, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> snip



i’m really sorry to hear this.   sending you and your family positive thoughts and wishes.

Really depressed and still upset about something as well as needing to pack up my room to paint. Our house is a mess and everything is out of place and I just hate this. I am feeling better than I was yesterday but I am still beyond pissed. I can’t though keep having panic attacks. :/ Sad that things can’t work out but I have tried and made myself sick in the process for one of the things. I wish I could talk about it but at the same time, idk maybe it’s better to keep it for myself. i talked to my counselor about it and while it was nice she listened i felt like it just made me more upset. same with the painting.

also was upset yesterday my mom told the painters i have asperger’s. she said when they saw i had a lot of stuff they made looks, but idk, they don’t need to know that. she could have just said i have anxiety. so what i have a ton of stuff. 

would be nice if she tried to understand me more and realized when i said idc about the paint that i was mad or when i said i don’t want it painted to leave it at that. the painters said my room was in good shape.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 11, 2021)

got a microscopic paper cut right on my knuckle while trying to get my string for kandi making. got a band aid on it mostly cus it's gonna hit everything with where it is.

and i hate desktop spotify's new layout so much, give me the old one back!!!


----------



## Holla (May 11, 2021)

I have another annoying headache today ugh. Work has also been a bit stressful making me not as productive so I’ve been putting in extra hours while not clocking in to make up for it and it’s making me exhausted.


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 11, 2021)

Spoiler: :(



my best friend of 5 years has been treating me like absolute ****. she always has but when she got a bf like 6 months ago she completely stopped trying to hang out with me and it was like i didnt matter to her anymore. i used to always hear about her talking **** about me like every day at school and i would just brush it off because she's my best friend, yk? but i just found out she's been hacking my account for like years and reading all my ****ing messages. I was complaining about her because i was frustrated but only to some people i trust 100% and she hacked my account and saw it and told her mom and tried to call MY mom and tell my mom and she told her boyfriend and made up a bunch of stuff saying ive been ignoring her and she made up some stuff that i actually didnt say and she's going everywhere telling people and no one's listening to me anymore. I hate her. She's been so horrible to me and she's already making up lies and spreading them everywhere to victimize herself. I dont know what to do but we aren't friends anymore. This is too much ****ing stress i cant.

She never told me she was hacking me.. I never even gave her my password..


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## oak (May 11, 2021)

Some old lady yelled at my partner and I in the Wal-Mart parking lot. She said we left a shopping cart on the side walk, blocking her way cause she had a disability walker but we never even had a shopping cart. We carried our bags out from the store so the shopping cart was genuinely not ours. She called us liars and was like "I saw you leave that cart" and then other people started to stare at us so we all just walked away. It was really embarrassing. I hate being yelled at by strangers, especially when I was telling the truth


----------



## Dunquixote (May 11, 2021)

So my mom broke the bottom of one of my anime figures idk when but found she must’ve broke it again since now it won’t even stand and pieces on the feet are both missing. so pissed

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2021

My mom keeps banging my books - a lot of collector’s stuff and even the non collector’s stuff down. i told her to be careful and she is like do you want to do it yourself. i appreciate the help but you already broke an expensive figure twice and i want the edges of my books and my books not to have any wear or tear. i hate this. i never asked to move to have my room done. since my say isn’t important... not going to say but just feeling like crap now :/

I tried talking to my mom about it and the fact i would’ve liked to had a say in the painting and moving and oof. got a lot of intrusive thoughts now :/. i said i wasn’t blaming her event though i said it in the post for breaking my thing but okay now i am really mad. just f.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2021)

I don't want to leave and go back to my family's home. I wanna stay here. With The Dude. People love me here. 

Hopefully this will be the last summer that I stay with my family. By next summer, I hope I can afford living on my own. El Duderino's been helping me figure things out. Still, just a bit bummed.


----------



## ecstasy (May 11, 2021)

the danganronpa fandom is so toxic I swear, the tags on Instagram are constantly being spammed with .. not so good stuff and I REALLY want to leave the fandom cause I don't wanna see all that but it's so hard to leave for some reason


----------



## Holla (May 11, 2021)

My headache from earlier is getting worse. I really want to call my boyfriend tonight… I still plan on it but I’ll probably have to cut it short. I’ve already taken some medication to help but it’s only marginally made me feel better.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 11, 2021)

I feel drained and am pretty depressed still even though I had a really good time watching some streams. just not looking forward to the painting and I hate all my stuff not being in my room. Tomorrow is should be done but, i never wanted it done. what my mom said today really touched a nerve. And then i’m still feeling like crap about something and not being able to say anything (not that talking would help at this point or before) about it.

And my phone is charging less and less and keeps uncharging when i move my phone while charging it. i really don’t want to go out and get a nee phone yet i may have too. didn’t have good customer service last time i went there.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 11, 2021)

My dad washed his hands less than three seconds. i hate that he had use our bathroom because I guess his was painted today.


----------



## 0ni (May 11, 2021)

Feel like I have a cold coming on, plus art block has hit me really hard. I think I burned myself out last week more than I realised. Hit me like a train yesterday and now I'm feeling guilty about the lack of good progress I am making on my commissions. Hopefully it eases up soon enough.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 12, 2021)

A friend of mine might be able to get me an interview at her place of work but I just know I'm gonna tank it because I'm extremely shy and have pretty much zero work experience


----------



## skarmoury (May 12, 2021)

It just sunk in but it's been a week since I haven't had any contact with my boyfriend. He's doing research at sea and it'll be one more week before he gets to go home. I really miss him and I kind feel lonely without him. I think I might just cry, idk.


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2021)

Certain zoomers.. what is world these days lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 12, 2021)

Oh well. I just got a mail that the stroller in the colour I wanted is damaged in the warehouse and the only one left..
they offered me another colour instead, but let's be honest.. paying 650€ for something that is already getting damaged
in the warehouse? No thanks.. man I spent weeks finding the perfect stroller, finally found it and now this..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2021)

I got an email earlier saying that the two items I've borrowed from the library (one from our library and one from another college) are due this Saturday. problem is that I need one of those two books to write my final exam essay for history (the exam doesn't happen for about a week and a half), so I went to renew them and..... it said I can't  

lol I guess I'll be reading quite a bit in the next two days so I can turn it in on time...


----------



## moo_nieu (May 12, 2021)

Spoiler



new terrifying symptoms today on top of no sleep and hours of pain


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 12, 2021)

having a hard time to stay relaxed because when ever l think about it l get chills, this feeling on my back, and it keeps going. I don't know how to relax and remove this feeling. Yes l'm nervous like the first time since who knows how long. Been like this since Monday which still sorta felt like yesterday.


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

Spoiler: What is wrong with my neighborhood 



well, someone (probably the same person last time) decided to blast mi gente at 2am in the morning, AGIAN! This time I heard cop sirens going after the car then a heard a crash. It got to the point that poor me had to get up, put some clothes on, get outside to see what happened. And well, there's a nearby stop sign near my house, and it was bent over and looked like this:


Spoiler: This isn't the one that was near my house, but it kinda looked like this






 Not sure why or how the person crashed, but to my knowledge, the person was arrested. So I only got 5 hours of sleep! YAY, (sarcasm) At least I don't have to worry about that anymore but my neighborhood is crazy. I'd move somewhere nice, but I'm 16 and I don't have house money like that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2021)

I literally just want people to accept me for who I am idfk why that's so difficult to do. I shouldn't have to pretend to be someone I'm not to make others comfortable.


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2021)

back still hurts a bit, good thing it's weekend lol.

also lol vending machine be like lol u bought too much no soda for u....


----------



## -Lumi- (May 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Venting



So Ontario is halting the use of the AZ vaccine for first use. They’ll still be using it as your second dose if you got the first one and they’re running tests to see if you can mix & match vaccines.

My dad got AZ a few weeks ago and he is livid. They’re saying they’re halting the use because it’s dangerous and he’s so angry. Saying it’s my fault and that he could’ve died because obviously it’s too dangerous to use hence them pulling it. He says he won’t be going back for the second dose unless they offer him something else.

I want to cry. He’s not yelled at me or anything but he’s really upset and blaming me. It’s not like I drove him to appointment and restrained him while they gave him the needle. I asked the pharmacist to call and talk to him and talk to him about it. Last month when he received it it looked like he (he’s 52) wouldn’t even be able to sign up for the vaccine until June or July so this vaccine was easier to get.

Guess I’ll be spending the day in my room


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 12, 2021)

I am going through a childhood crisis right now


----------



## deana (May 12, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Venting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alberta is doing the exact same thing, my mom got the AZ vaccine as well and likewise seems pretty annoyed by this news. She has already mentioned multiple times that she wishes she could have got Pfizer instead. I think all this news messaging about "Don't shop around for vaccines" actually just makes people shop around for vaccines even more, it plants the idea in their heads.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 12, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Alberta is doing the exact same thing, my mom got the AZ vaccine as well and likewise seems pretty annoyed by this news. She has already mentioned multiple times that she wishes she could have got Pfizer instead. I think all this news messaging about "Don't shop around for vaccines" actually just makes people shop around for vaccines even more, it plants the idea in their heads.



I heard Alberta is doing the same thing, I’m sorry  from the short video I watched earlier it seems like Alberta is angling it more as, “we don’t know when/how much of AZ we’ll get so we’re saving what we do have for second doses vs new doses” which is a little better? Ontario came right out and said they’re halting it due to danger. :/  

Which is what’s upsetting my dad - the emphasis on it being dangerous (hence the “I could’ve died! And it would’ve been your fault!” remarks) like your mum he would’ve rather waited for Moderna or Pfizer but the rollout for the vaccine has been such a mess we had no idea when he’d be eligible to sign up, let alone actually receive it.

I just want to fast forward to next year when this is hopefully behind us.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2021)

Welp, I just went to the closing of the sale on my mom’s house today and handed in the keys, permanently symbolizing that she really is gone.  I don’t think I’m ever going to be the same as I was when I was younger from here on out.  Still feeling depressed too.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 12, 2021)

Painters didn’t get to my room today so another day with my stuff packed up. I hate this so much. 

Still depressed and annoyed about some stuff I can’t talk about.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 12, 2021)

I try telling my mom not to pile so much info on me at once because i get anxious and overwhelmed when she does, and she always is like “jesus christ!” i am sorry i was born with anxiety and other mental issues and can’t take loads of information at once. maybe you shouldn’t have adopted me if you didn’t want to deal with it even though i was not diagnosed until high school or college.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2021)

I don't even know why I still use facebook. it's nothing but stupid mindless posts made mostly by older people, posts with people complaining about stuff and giving no context at all (and getting offended when you ask for context), and political bull**** that is really toxic. I just want to be done with it. if I stop using it I'll no longer be on social media (good riddance btw).


----------



## Holla (May 12, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Welp, I just went to the closing of the sale on my mom’s house today and handed in the keys, permanently symbolizing that she really is gone.  I don’t think I’m ever going to be the same as I was when I was younger from here on out.  Still feeling depressed too.



Awh, I can only imagine how hard that was for you. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 12, 2021)

Only getting 2 hours of sleep and having to work from 8 to 6. Also my neighbors who don’t seem to realize that not everyone is awake at 6 am and that it’s rude to be so loud. Also because there is no orange juice for me to drink right now.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2021)

Its so hot and humid and i think i have a headache, I wonder if i can turn on the ac


----------



## skarmoury (May 13, 2021)

It’s so hot nfhvjdjfjkx I can’t study in this heat  Mom doesn’t want to turn on the aircon because our electricity bill’s high already so I’m just suffering.
I might just go and take a bath 5 times today goodbye


----------



## Pop-tart (May 13, 2021)

anxiety :--)


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2021)

itchy eyes ugh, i hope it's not pollen 

@xSuperMario64x i feel you, but with instagram. sure it's great for connections and arranging selling of stuff you can't do normal ways via their stores or such but yeah mostly like passive-aggressive posts, i had to unfollow so much, man.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 13, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> itchy eyes ugh, i hope it's not pollen



I was coming to complain about the same thing omg. It’s just my one eye but it’s so itchy and I keep sneezing I hate it  I hope your eyes are feeling better!


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I was coming to complain about the same thing omg. It’s just my one eye but it’s so itchy and I keep sneezing I hate it  I hope your eyes are feeling better!


omg... yeah my left eye is the worst but i think it stopped for now.. i'll just rinse them later i suppose..  and yeah i hate the sneezing especially in these times ugh...


----------



## -Lumi- (May 13, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> omg... yeah my left eye is the worst but i think it stopped for now.. i'll just rinse them later i suppose..  and yeah i hate the sneezing especially in these times ugh...



My right eye is usually the culprit for me   But it seems to be settling now, knock on wood tho lmao. I just wanted to enjoy spring before the weather gets too hot


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> My right eye is usually the culprit for me  But it seems to be settling now, knock on wood tho lmao. I just wanted to enjoy spring before the weather gets too hot


Oof  Yeah feeling better now as well, knocks on wood, but yeah agrees, it's nice and hot here today gonna be crap weather soon again though (i like it too hot lol)


----------



## jadetine (May 13, 2021)

How can some parents endanger their children? I'm just so mad that someone is being hurt to the point that they have to leave their home. I don't know them personally,  but I've offered to make art for anyone in order to raise funds to help:




__





						❗ emergency comms (closed! thank you!!)
					

hi! my bf was kicked out of an unstable housing situation earlier this week he's currently staying with other family members who he has stayed with in the past, and were also hosts of an unhealthy environment im hoping to raise a bit more to cover the rest of a greyhound ticket (~$30), as well...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




I'm hitting some art burnout though. And switch burnout,  too. Gotta compete on that obstacle course ugh, lol.


----------



## Jhine7 (May 13, 2021)

Had to cancel my Super Mario Party turn in the TBTWC due to my cat eating something and needing an immediate surgery 

Can't believe this is the SECOND time she's done this....

Vet says it looks like it's a lego... I don't own legos...


----------



## Soigne (May 13, 2021)

i have no friends left and i'm starting my second job next week, but i just got my schedule from my first job as well and it looks like i'm working monday - sunday. i don't really know if it's worth it anymore.


----------



## xara (May 13, 2021)

Jhine7 said:


> Had to cancel my Super Mario Party turn in the TBTWC due to my cat eating something and needing an immediate surgery
> 
> Can't believe this is the SECOND time she's done this....
> 
> Vet says it looks like it's a lego... I don't own legos...



 i’m so sorry. i hope she’ll be alright!


----------



## Jhine7 (May 13, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m so sorry. i hope she’ll be alright!


Thanks so much! She just got out of surgery and is recovering well  Now time to take even extra precaution so she doesn't do this a 3rd time


----------



## -Lumi- (May 13, 2021)

Jhine7 said:


> Thanks so much! She just got out of surgery and is recovering well  Now time to take even extra precaution so she doesn't do this a 3rd time



Oh this is lovely news! I’m so happy she’s okay  one of my cats is terrible for eating (or trying to, thankfully she’s only managed it once and has been okay!) things she shouldn’t. Mainly strings but she also loves hair ties and elastic bands so we have to be really careful. Cats can be so intelligent but why some insist on eating things they shouldn’t is beyond me


----------



## Jhine7 (May 13, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh this is lovely news! I’m so happy she’s okay  one of my cats is terrible for eating (or trying to, thankfully she’s only managed it once and has been okay!) things she shouldn’t. Mainly strings but she also loves hair ties and elastic bands so we have to be really careful. Cats can be so intelligent but why some insist on eating things they shouldn’t is beyond me


Thank you so much  it truly does make me question why they think eating rubber or plastic (in my cases) would be a good idea, especially for a second time! Glad your cat has been okay and not have to deal with surgeries!


----------



## -Lumi- (May 13, 2021)

Spoiler: Personal Rambles



I am so frustrated, oh my goodness. I'm editing this just so I don't have to make a new post. 

I love my dad, I really do, but God. He doesn't _hear me _when I tell him things. I don't know if it's because I'm his kid or if it's specifically because I'm his _daughter _(he can be quite sexist so I wouldn't be surprised if my gender has something to do with it) but I'm so tired of him not listening. I'll tell him things and he'll brush it off or tell me I'm mistaken because, "that's just not how things are," as if I don't know anything. 

Then he goes out to see his friend (he wasn't visiting socially - his friend runs a garage and our van needs repairs) and his friend tells him _literally the same things I've been saying_ and suddenly they're all facts! Houses are expensive, the conservatives are cutting social assistance programs, rent is sky rocketing so no dad, we can't _just move_ because you don't like the neighbourhood. 

When I say those things it's, "no, no. We lived at X years ago and it wasn't that bad," I even pulled up a damn listing and read him the price and he was like, "oh well, everything must be included in that price!" and when I said it wasn't it's that _I _was reading the listing wrong or misunderstanding something, or that no, the conservatives aren't cutting funding to "deserving" people they're just "weeding out the bad ones". It drives me absolutely crazy. I hate arguing with him and I know things are extra stressful right now with some things going on but I just feel like I'm going to scream. 

Everything feels so pointless. Rent is expensive, housing is expensive, school is expensive and I was absolutely miserable when I was in high school so going back feels daunting, even if I do graduate with my intended degree I won't be going into a well paying career because I'm not smart enough for a fancy job. I'm caught between trying to move out and see what happens - but that means I'll be leaving my dad alone, when he can't afford it nor is he completely capable of living alone due to his disability, or... just staying with him for what feels like forever. Idk. Just a lot of thoughts in my head and I'm miserable tonight.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 13, 2021)

i have my mom’s bedroom door shut and i can still hear my dad’s snoring; it sounds like wheezing more than snoring. my mom says he has sleep apnea and he won’t get a machine. it sounds like over time it is getting worse and having read about it in a medical billing class, i am kinda scared for my dad but frustrated since he thinks nothing is wrong with him same with how he thinks he has no anxiety and it is us that causes it.

Smaller thing: i am watching bravest warriors and was watching it on youtube but it looks like a huge chunk of the episodes were removed from it so I had to download vrv and have to deal with ads interrupting the episode; just as bad as crunchyroll except these don’t lag like crunchyroll’s ads had been when i last used it on my ps4.


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2021)

Its so hot again,,,,,,,

I want to turn on the ac, because the last time i asked, i wasn't allowed to due to power bills , but i want to turn it on


----------



## Neb (May 14, 2021)

I like my new job, but it’s so _exhausting_. Everything is scattered around the two story building. According to my Fitbit I’m doing a solid 8 miles a day. Considering how much I have to speed walk to clean tables it’s a serious workout. My shoes keep me comfortable though. I’m not sure if I’ll be able to keep up with this job once I start college. Doing both at the same time sounds like too much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 14, 2021)

Germaphobe stuff is kicking in, man. Especially after an incident, and especially since I'm scared / not really allowed to use chemicals or disinfectants to clean or mop... even the ****ing bathroom. Apparently they can't stand the smell. Worried I'll be called out for buying my own mops / cleaning stuff to do that - like being called crazy or remarks about how my therapy isn't working.... but that bathroom floor has had a lot of **** (literally) done on that. 

I also miss a certain faculty member very very much. I wanna hug him so badly. He's one of my close friends. Though there's a big age difference, he just means the world to me. Miss ya, dude.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2021)

humid air and pollen, why


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2021)

I'm ngl I'm not having as much fun with this event as I prob could. mostly because I'm in school and I also don't have many of the games required to play (like Splatoon, Smash, Sword/Shield, MK8, SMP... basically everything).
I just really want a super star collectible cause I love stuff like that but I can't put in enough effort to help us win. I feel bad.

not that this event isn't fun for everyone else, I bet it's a blast (I've heard others like Shellzilla say theyre having a ton of fun) but i just cant do a whole lot bc school so


----------



## Beanz (May 14, 2021)

tomorrow im moving with my family into a new house. my new house is bigger and it's not attached to other houses (i don't know what to call it, i live in a row house) im happy that im going to live in a bigger house and i'll be able to have my own room but im sad that i'm moving away from the house that i've lived my entire life in. the row house was my grandma's house since 1975 and she's moving with us, she doesn't seem very happy to move because yesterday we went to the new house to look through it one last time before we moved in and to introduce my dog to it so he doesnt freak out on saturday and all she did was complain about how there's too many things wrong with it, like how the windows are old and the basement is dirty. my parents said that they were going to make improvements to it but my grandma seems miserable.


----------



## Soigne (May 14, 2021)

i really have no idea how to make friends as an adult


----------



## Dunquixote (May 14, 2021)

I have to go to my eye appointment in less than a half hour. annoyed since i didn’t want it even though i am overdue for it. my mom just doesn’t want have to sit and wait twice. never about what i want or don’t want though. this is not a big deal but i didn’t want my room painted; my room was fine with the color it was before and i still do not want to move. the other day she said it is part of living here and if don’t like it to leave but she knows i can’t with no job, money, car, place to live. so idk wtf that means.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2021)

literally this close  to coming out to my brother and then he just disappears


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm ngl I'm not having as much fun with this event as I prob could. mostly because I'm in school and I also don't have many of the games required to play (like Splatoon, Smash, Sword/Shield, MK8, SMP... basically everything).
> I just really want a super star collectible cause I love stuff like that but I can't put in enough effort to help us win. I feel bad.
> 
> not that this event isn't fun for everyone else, I bet it's a blast (I've heard others like Shellzilla say theyre having a ton of fun) but i just cant do a whole lot bc school so


That's totally understandable why you're not able to participate TBTWC as much. You have important real life stuff going on right now and it's much more important than the event. On the bright side, you're still contributing points to the team! You can still continue to cheer us on through poems and art. Perhaps you could use one of your OC characters to do just that! Please don't feel that you're bringing us down. There's a lot of us in the team so we should be getting plenty of points regardless! Go Blue's Clues!


----------



## Holla (May 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm ngl I'm not having as much fun with this event as I prob could. mostly because I'm in school and I also don't have many of the games required to play (like Splatoon, Smash, Sword/Shield, MK8, SMP... basically everything).
> I just really want a super star collectible cause I love stuff like that but I can't put in enough effort to help us win. I feel bad.
> 
> not that this event isn't fun for everyone else, I bet it's a blast (I've heard others like Shellzilla say theyre having a ton of fun) but i just cant do a whole lot bc school so


My weekends are packed (which is when most game sessions are unfortunately) and I work all week so I'm also pretty limited on what I can join in on. I have had fun in what little I have had time to do though. Yeah it sucks not being able to take part in a ton of events, but even just a few extra points helps out your team.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 14, 2021)

I am at the eye doctor and I want to go home . I am still out of it and I didn’t take my anxiety medicine before leaving because my mom was in a hurry. Now my mom wants to keep shopping after we finish ordering the lens and frames . i want to go home. i haven’t even eaten yet.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 14, 2021)

I love how flexible my hours are, but it’s too easy to say no if i don’t feel like working because of course I don’t want to work.


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 14, 2021)

Slept 3 hours last night. Just now finished all the stuff I had to do today + the TBT event stuff.
Not feeling very great physically due to exhaustion and this heatwave.
 Can't go crash yet since I need to air out my place once the weather outside cools down enough for the night.​


----------



## Xeleron (May 14, 2021)

Spoiler: Pet loss/death



My fur baby just turned 16 yesterday and although she’s still here with me, I can’t stop thinking that one of these days she won’t be. I cried myself to sleep last night thinking that with every passing day I am closer to loosing her, she’s been with me since I was 9 and I love her dearly, she IS my baby. It has been really hard on me to see her grow older, I know it’s normal and it’s just part of her life cycle, but I can’t help but feel heartbroken about it. She has lost a lot of her eyesight, her hearing isn’t what it used to be, and she’s been slowly losing balance. I am scared that when the time comes and the vet recommends putting her to sleep, I won’t be able to, I want to be selfish and keep her with me as long as possible, but I know that’s not the right thing to do, even if it means losing my little shadow, I wouldn’t want her to suffer.

I’ve been considering going ahead and getting an urn for her now because I know that if I put it off until after she’s gone, I won’t be able to bring myself to get one, I’d just be too devastated…

Honestly, I don’t know if this makes me a bad person but all of this has just made me realize I DO NOT want any other pets in my life, after her and my cat are gone, that’s it. I know it sounds very childish, but I just can’t go through loss so many times. I think this is a big reason why I’ve started to distance myself from my dad’s dog :c


----------



## King koopa (May 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm ngl I'm not having as much fun with this event as I prob could. mostly because I'm in school and I also don't have many of the games required to play (like Splatoon, Smash, Sword/Shield, MK8, SMP... basically everything).
> I just really want a super star collectible cause I love stuff like that but I can't put in enough effort to help us win. I feel bad.
> 
> not that this event isn't fun for everyone else, I bet it's a blast (I've heard others like Shellzilla say theyre having a ton of fun) but i just cant do a whole lot bc school so


That's me right now unfortunately . Too much homeworkkkkk and I don't know if I'll have time to even touch my switch by the time I'm done. I want a star collectible (because I actually want a rare collectible for once) because I might do a mario themed lineup and that would be perfect for it. 
(Plus I'm glad I'm not playing smash Brothers for the tournament because well, I haven't played since early 2020 and I probably suck so why would I waste my time getting owned by internet strangers)


----------



## Dunquixote (May 14, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## Neb (May 14, 2021)

Ugh I still can’t get used to waking up before 7. I’ve been exhausted all day and I have a caffeine withdrawal headache.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 14, 2021)

Soigne said:


> i really have no idea how to make friends as an adult


God I feel this so much


----------



## Dunquixote (May 14, 2021)

Someone’s dog is barking non stop outside. i can hear them even with windows shut and sound on on my phone and games.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 14, 2021)

I’m trying to stay positive, but I’m over this POS day.


----------



## jadetine (May 15, 2021)

Really reallllllllly minor and not really a complaint, but my whole household is asleep in the wrong locations right now: hubby is in my son's room, the baby is in our king sized bed, and my boy is on the couch. I have never had such peace and tranquility, but I really should move them to the proper locations so they all get a good night's sleep. XD The debate is when I should move them...


----------



## Dunquixote (May 15, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 15, 2021)

Soigne said:


> i really have no idea how to make friends as an adult


bro same
I've moved to another city with no one I know and I just...don't know how to socialize properly lmao


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2021)

I get it's rona but.. how about putting a notice on you store/home page or stuff. Oh well I'll contact them on monday meh.


----------



## skarmoury (May 15, 2021)

My brain is fried but I have to keep on going.
See this is what I get for procrastinating over the week lmao.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 15, 2021)

I am really embarrassed about something. l I wasn’t sure about something, but I guess I was mistaken. i have no counseling for another week and counseling did nothing but make me more upset.


----------



## Neb (May 15, 2021)

Aaaaand I just cried over my ex for the first time in weeks. The fact that I was just a temporary obsession and source of safety for them hurt more than anything. If they actually cared about me I wouldn’t have been lied to. Learning that they just dumped another partner of two months doesn’t help either. How many more people will they hurt until they’re content?

I just want to trust people again.


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2021)

my stomach has been acting up for a while now and it’s so weirddd ugh. stomach pain is like the worst for me bc i hate getting the feeling of nausea :/


----------



## xara (May 15, 2021)

my cat was just rushed to the vets. she can’t brrathe ane im ****ing losing it


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 15, 2021)

Went to a shop today to check out strollers again, since we want to decide between two. Went to the same brand, but different town (more close).. she decided to talk extremelly bad about the strollers we were thinking about and even made up lies that it's super big folded etc.. probably because she didn't had them in shop, ready to sell them to us, so she tried to make us buy a more expensive one.. everytime she wanted to demonstrate smth it can do it barely worked, like.. ok?

I hate sellers that need to talk bad about another brand (even tho the same shop literally sells it, just other town) and even make up lies about it.. tzzz.. "It's soo big folded together, it's awful". We checked in the catalog she gave us with the strollers this shop sells and there was ofc also the ones we were looking for and guess what? They are way smaller folded together and even lighter, lol


----------



## oak (May 15, 2021)

xara said:


> my cat was just rushed to the vets. she can’t brrathe ane im ****ing losing it


We're all thinking of your cat xara!    I hope she will be alright.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 15, 2021)

why is this happening


----------



## Dunquixote (May 15, 2021)

xara said:


> my cat was just rushed to the vets. she can’t brrathe ane im ****ing losing it



omg i am so sorry xara. sending my thoughts and wishes her way for speedy and safe recovery.  and also hugs and positive wishes your way as well.



syub said:


> my stomach has been acting up for a while now and it’s so weirddd ugh. stomach pain is like the worst for me bc i hate getting the feeling of nausea :/



I hope you feel better soon . Hang in there.



Moo_Nieu said:


> why is this happening



_Hugs. _I’m sorry   I don’t know what is going on but my dms and discord is always open if you need me. no pressure though. just want you to know i’m here for you . i hope things get better for you soon .

I’m a bit depressed and still embarrassed about a notification I got earlier. Sorry for being a bother.


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2021)

Sick of my job, sick of people hurting my feelings and not caring about it, and sick of being used.  Just sick and done with everything.

Oh, and my mom is gone and my sister is in prison, so basically half my family is gone.


----------



## 0ni (May 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Sick of my job, sick of people hurting my feelings and not caring about it, and sick of being used.  Just sick and done with everything.
> 
> Oh, and my mom is gone and my sister is in prison, so basically half my family is gone.


This sounds like you are dealing with so much - I hope you realise how strong you are because sometimes it's easy to downplay it. If you ever need to vent feel free to shoot me a pm.


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2021)

0ni said:


> This sounds like you are dealing with so much - I hope you realise how strong you are because sometimes it's easy to downplay it. If you ever need to vent feel free to shoot me a pm.



Thank you, 0ni.  I appreciate it.


----------



## 0ni (May 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Thank you, 0ni.  I appreciate it.


Anytime Midoriya - you're so nice to everyone on here that I hate to see things are getting you down. Take care of yourself my dude


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 15, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> bro same
> I've moved to another city with no one I know and I just...don't know how to socialize properly lmao


Oh jeez I'm sorry, that sounds rough. Especially with Covid, I'm sure it's been even harder to meet people.  Did you move for school or for work?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2021)

feeling exhausted today, I mean I did get a lot done earlier (got up early to get my hair cut and also went home for a bit, a ~45 mile round trip) but i still have some things i need to work on and im just so tired idk if i can do anything lol
I might at least make time to work on my piano pieces and one of my essays but that's about all I can do for now.

yesterday was also very eventful. maybe I should just take it easy for the rest of the day.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 15, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh jeez I'm sorry, that sounds rough. Especially with Covid, I'm sure it's been even harder to meet people.  Did you move for school or for work?


Thankfully covid isn't a problem where I live haha  But yeah, I moved for work with it being too good of an opportunity to pass up considering I could still be looking for a graduate job rn. It makes it hard since my workmates are usually much older than me; there's very few people close to my age. I've moved into a flat now with people that are somewhat close to my age, so it is getting better


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 15, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> Thankfully covid isn't a problem where I live haha  But yeah, I moved for work with it being too good of an opportunity to pass up considering I could still be looking for a graduate job rn. It makes it hard since my workmates are usually much older than me; there's very few people close to my age. I've moved into a flat now with people that are somewhat close to my age, so it is getting better


Ah I just saw you're from NZ haha, that's great! I'm glad things are getting better, though, hopefully you'll be able to click with someone there.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 15, 2021)

Just found out one of my childhood best friends died back in February. I'm not super sad about it but it is kinda weird. Maybe it just hasn't hit yet


----------



## EerieCreatures (May 15, 2021)

Short version: Anxiety.



Spoiler: Long version



I've been doing a lot of writing lately, more than I have in months. Which has been really great! I've been really enjoying it and I'm quite proud of what I've been writing. However, I almost always share my writing with a very close friend of mine, because they always seem to enjoy it and they've always liked my characters, and they got me into the series I'm currently writing a ton of fanfic for. 

But, what's bothering me is that, they've been reading a whole lot of things lately, they like to read really long fanfics and stuff like they gushing about them to me and, wanting to get me to read the stories they like and their own writing (which I love to do! I always try to read it as soon as I can!) but, I wrote something I was really proud of, really happy about, that I thought they would enjoy too but... they just, don't, seem to want to read it. And like, I know they don't have to. If they just, didn't want to I would accept that and let the matter drop.

But, it just, really hurts? To be proud of something and excited about it and then, be told "oh I can't read this not even very long thing you worked hard on because I can't pay attention for that long".... when they constantly, _constantly_, read things 20x longer (and I'm not exaggerating there, at all). But I feel bad for how upset this is making me because I don't understand what I did wrong. I don't understand if I'm just, not picking up on some unsaid signal I'm supposed to just "get". It's really just, crushed me honestly. I've been very upset about it all day and I have a thing from them I'm supposed to read, that I wanted to read, that now I can't bring myself to stomach it because I just, keep getting overwhelmed by hurt, and a bit of resentment that's, scaring me. I don't like getting upset with this person because they really mean a lot to me but like, I just keep feeling really sick about the whole thing and I kind of just want to, hide the thing I wrote and maybe just, stop writing at all and just, I don't know. It's just made me feel really bad about a lot of things that were making me really happy and now I don't know what to do. 

I know it's probably mostly my anxiety and me, reading things that aren't there but. am I really wrong for being hurt by that? how am I supposed to feel? it felt like, being smacked in the face. and now I just, doubt, everything. I just want to go back to yesterday and just, delete the fic and pretend I never wrote it and never had that conversation and I don't know how to do what they expect and I don't think I even want to anymore to be completely honest. but that would be selfish and mean and, I don't want to do that to them.



That got really long but, I just really needed to vent a little bit. I hate having the world's thinnest skin, and being hurt by everything. It always makes me just, want to run away. Just shut myself off. Anxiety really sucks and I wish I didn't have it.


----------



## trashpedia (May 15, 2021)

I don't think I'll ever be where I wish to be in life, but I'll keep dreaming about it, even when I'm invisible to the rest of the world.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2021)

I haven't really heard from my friend at all today and I'm pretty sad about that 

it's pretty wild just how much of my joy and happiness comes from talking w him.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 16, 2021)

Spoiler: stuff



Frustrated. I hate how I can’t forget things I want to forget. Also, a bit depressed. I’m convinced that even once my mom finds help for me that I still will have trouble getting _any_ kind of job — part time or full time and won’t be able to live on my own and be able to handle responsibilities or live normally. The longer this pandemic goes on, the more I dwell on stuff that has been hurting me for awhile like interactions with my personal (offline friends). Like I wasn’t initially upset about one of my friends not siding with me when his cousin was an absolute clueless jerk during one extremely hard time of my life (my favorite aunt  - was murdered). But now, it has been starting to bug me and something else he did. I seriously hate how I can’t let things go; taking about it to my counselor does not help a lot. I wish there was a way to fully treat anxiety and reduce it to normal levels as well as the other stuff wrong with me. If my dad didn’t go ballistic whenever i showed symptoms and didn’t lash out or blame me or my mom when he experiences anxiety (he doesn’t get it treated since he believes he doesn’t have it and that it is my fault and my mom’s), maybe I’d like myself more, and if only my friends understood as well. 

 last night i thought about my best guy friend and am really upset about the moving since I don’t want to move before he returns to the country. He is from a country that is in really bad shape, though now he is in Europe with some relatives. he got caught working without having a green card (the company he worked for didn’t get in trouble though ) and now with or without the pandemic, idk if i will ever see him again.  so again, I am beginning to dread every day; not even excited for my own birthday. thank goodness for the tournament which has been distracting me for the most part from most of this crap.



Looks like I won’t have my stuff out of my boxes or my room back for at least a day or two more. These isn’t that big of a complaint; I just wish I knew where my colored pencils were so I can draw (or try to since my drawings are bad ).


----------



## Lightspring (May 16, 2021)

Not being able to make friends during the lockdown and pandemic has made me feel down. During the few instances when I’m outside and talking to people, I try to make friends but they never quite seem to reciprocate. Looking at pictures of my old friends having fun with new friends on social media makes me feel like I’m missing out on something. Being in a ldr doesn’t help a whole lot either. We live in different cities around 30 minutes away and planning the next time we’ll meet has been a hassle. They have a busy schedule that revolves around school, religion, and friends and sometimes I feel like I’m always waiting for the next time they’re available to contact me or hang out. Then again, I wish to meet new people and find new hobbies to keep myself busy but it’s just so hard. I wish things could just be more simple.


----------



## duckvely (May 16, 2021)

i've been super stressed about school lately. the amount of things i'll have to do in these next two weeks makes me feel extremely anxious and i just can't wait for it to be over with x.x


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2021)

i really need to cut my hair, that dumb beaver/ponytail in the back it's look like a bad mullet


----------



## Nefarious (May 16, 2021)

I'm getting the second dose tomorrow morning and the panic is just now hitting me. _Why do I have to be such a baby when it comes to needles._ The process goes by so quick, I know this, yet my brain just wants to go into hysteria at the mere mention of them.


----------



## skarmoury (May 16, 2021)

I feel sick, I hope it’s not anything bad. I have a tough week ahead and I’m scared.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 16, 2021)

Love when my period cramps are bad enough to wake me up. My period is a week early the least it can do is not be so painful this time


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 16, 2021)

Check list:​
Spend 4+ months prepping for a thing
Make sure you've gathered all the supplies needed over and over again.
Promptly make an irreversible mistake the second you start actually doing the thing.
Feeling all kinds of frustrated right now.  ​


----------



## Soigne (May 16, 2021)

work, lack of sleep, lack of direction in life


----------



## Neb (May 16, 2021)

Normally venting helps me cope, but sometimes I feel like it doesn’t do anything. My brain just continues to ruminate on negative experiences regardless of what I do. 

Toxic people like my high school bullies or ex seem to stick the longest. If I feel attacked by those kinds of people it takes years for me to move on. All I know how to respond is by venting or distracting myself. Nothing else works, and even then it’s a temporary solution.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 16, 2021)

It's like everything I was supposed to feel the first 3 month of pregnancy I start to get now in the 5th month. Currently I have quite some headpain and the medicine makes me want to throw up >->


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2021)

today's been pretty crappy so far, prob cause I didn't sleep well last night. woke up for no reason at like 1am and I shot up out of bed to get dressed for work... only to realize it was 1am. then as I was going back to sleep I (by some odd chance) heard a fire alarm go off in another dorm and bc I'm still terrified from last week when the fire alarm went off twice I jumped out of bed again, fully prepared for the alarm to go off here so my dog and I could hurriedly leave the building. that really sucked.

also just generally very moody bc I hit my breaking point with schoolwork a while ago and I'm literally just dragging myself now. every time someone else has something nice happening in their life it makes me want to cry cause I hate where my life is rn, I feel pretty helpless and I have an overwhelming sense of guilt. 

on top of this stuff I encountered quite a few cases of sever transphobia on facebook yesterday. if I ever needed an excuse to leave the platform that was it. as if I didn't already feel singled out fro society bc of aspergers, now I've got this too. I know it's not a choice but still idk why I do this to myself :>>>


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 17, 2021)

tried to make sushi rice and it didn't turn out very well. undercooked and too much vinegar. don't like wasting food


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2021)

Here’s my daily complaint about my job taking up all my time and not having time for much else.  I need a new, better job asap.  Feeling very pathetic lately.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 17, 2021)

just feeling insecure. I miss the days of having a job that I was confident in and would teach people with ease. I miss the feeling of _knowing._ I miss the days where I knew that people around me liked me. Nowadays I don't know any more. I don't know if I'm performing well. I don't know if I'm straight up annoying to everyone around me. I just feel so out of place.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 17, 2021)

I don't know how to feel anymore. I just feel empty. Like I am becoming emotionally numb to everything lately.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 17, 2021)

tfw u realize all ur friends forgot about u and found new friends


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 17, 2021)

UGH. I keep running around in circles.


----------



## Toska (May 17, 2021)

Spoiler: Injury?



Just heard my uncle had a stroke and wrecked. He’s not doing too well.


----------



## King koopa (May 17, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> tfw u realize all ur friends forgot about u and found new friends


I didn't forget about you! I know we're not bffs and I know I'm on team purple and you're on team red, but if you need to vent, my pms are open


----------



## Dunquixote (May 17, 2021)

my dad left the bathroom door open while showering.

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2021



Toska said:


> Spoiler: Injury?
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard my uncle had a stroke and wrecked. He’s not doing too well.



I’m so sorry . sending you my thoughts and best wishes for your uncle to have and speedy and safe recovery . Hang in there


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I didn't forget about you! I know we're not bffs and I know I'm on team purple and you're on team red, but if you need to vent, my pms are open


aww ty, i rlly needed to hear this. i meant my irl friends heh, i just started in person school again today and well, yeah.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 17, 2021)

Spoiler: just another sadness rant



I'm having a really hard time coping with my status as an lgbt+ person, namely the fact that I'm apothi/ace. I feel like I would meet someone whom I can date and hopefully spend my life with, but literally unless they're also ace it prob won't go well at all and I don't want to be a burden on them. I'm so afraid of being judged and forced to do things that I don't want to do, that I really just don't want to put myself out there at all. this is made worse in the last week since my brother actually found a gf whom he really likes and I'm so super happy for him. now I wish I could do the same, but who wants to be with someone like me anyways :.....)
(I know I'm just really beating myself up over here, I feel p hopeless tho)

also have a paper due on Wednesday morning but because all the info I need for it is 1. scattered across the internet and 2. not as concise as the prof would like it to be I'm having a really difficult time getting it started. I don't want to write it. I'm tired of writing papers. I know I'm really close to the end but i've seriously hit my breaking point and I'm completely useless now.


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2021)

im gonna be a senior in like a few months and it’s just hitting me now ?!?!? omg :/ i’m not ready to grow up and have to go to college and stuff


----------



## trashpedia (May 17, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> tfw u realize all ur friends forgot about u and found new friends


I feel this so much. Ever since the pandemic, all my irl friends found new people and kinda moved on, but I haven't met anyone new or moved on at all. It really sucks horribly knowing that there's not many people to turn to after that ._.



syub said:


> im gonna be a senior in like a few months and it’s just hitting me now ?!?!? omg :/ i’m not ready to grow up and have to go to college and stuff


As someone who has already went through that phase, it's really scary to think about, but honestly it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be tbh. It seems really scary as first, but as long as you take it easy and don't rush yourself despite what your school pressures you to do about college. Honestly if anything, I despised how much pressure school puts on college and how it impacts life in general, because it's very exaggerated. Just enjoy what you have now atm and when the time comes, you'll be ready for it. Good luck! ^-^

Anyways, I just wish I wasn't ignored. I feel silly trying to vent this out but it's small things people do that slowly build up and start to hurt after a while. From people not noticing me until hours later to ignoring my replies on discord chats. I know it's extremely petty and that the world doesn't revolve around me, but sometimes, I kinda just wish I had support sometimes. From my art getting no likes online to group chats immediately becoming silent once I say something. Is it even worth continuing on my ways anymore or should I just keep going?


----------



## Neb (May 17, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> I feel this so much. Ever since the pandemic, all my irl friends found new people and kinda moved on, but I haven't met anyone new or moved on at all. It really sucks horribly knowing that there's not many people to turn to that ._.
> 
> 
> As someone who has already went through that phase, it's really scary to think about, but honestly it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be tbh. It seems really scary as first, but as long as you take it easy and don't rush yourself despite what your school pressures you to do about college. Honestly if anything, I despised how much pressure school puts on college and how it impacts life in general, because it's very exaggerated. Just enjoy what you have now atm and when the time comes, you'll be ready for it. Good luck! ^-^
> ...


Ooof I can relate to that so much. Whenever I post on a certain LGBTQ server people just ignore me. Even when I’m discussing a struggle on the venting channel I get blown off. It’s always important to find people who will give you the time of day!

Also why does my apartment not have air conditioning? It’s a _high_ _desert in May._


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2021)

Well, my family is very angry with me and my job is stressing me out.  Let’s just leave it at that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 18, 2021)

woke up this morning (like 7:30) and... it's oddly quiet in here. turns out the power went out. I checked how long my phone has been on the battery and it said 23 minutes, so I guess now it's been almost an hour.
I really don't like this, I'm used to having fans creating white noise and now it's dead silent except for a lone weed whacker outside 

also haven't heard a single thing from B&G so I have no clue if any other dorms are affected or when this will be resolved.

edit: so apparently the entire city is out of power, which doesn't surprise me at all. the electric company said the power is expected to be restored around 10:30am, which really sucks cause today is the day of my very last history class and it starts at 10:30. also I'm sure my freezer is gonna start melting soon so I gotta deal w that again yay.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 18, 2021)

Removed because the complaint isn't relevant anymore!


----------



## Kittywulfe (May 18, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> My province officially opened up vaccines for everyone 18+ but there are no available appointments. Maybe I’m misunderstanding my areas vaccination website but we only show appointments for 14 days in advance and it says nothing is available. I’m from a small town so it’s really just the one centre offering vaccines because it seems like Shoppers only had Astra Zeneca which has now been pulled.
> 
> I was up past midnight last night and checked as soon as June 1st appeared as a booking date but it was already full. Like 12am, it just became an option - and full. I was up again early because technically 8am is when the province allowed for 18+ people to apply (although last night my cities website did say 18+ could apply!) and everything’s still full.
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s maybe that my city is “full” in advance from vaccinating essential workers maybe? But it’s frustrating not knowing what I’m meant to be doing.



Is there a phone number you can call? Good luck!


----------



## Holla (May 18, 2021)

Stayed up until 4am ish to get extra work done for work. I'm behind due to a combination of high expectations, tight deadlines and lack of motivation to be productive as I'm stuck working from home in lockdown yet again/still.

Got maybe 4 hours of sleep as I was back at it again at 8am this morning (and still will be until at least 5pm if not later today). Even so, I'm still behind with deadlines looming... ugh.

Also it's still questionable what I'm going to do about work in the nearish future as I'm moving soon and an hour long commute once the stinking lockdown ends is no good. Safe to say I'm feeling the stress right now.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 18, 2021)

I was supposed to go and buy Splatoon 2 today and now the person told me she can't anymore and that she can earliest friday.. 
now I don't even want to buy the game anymore, idk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 18, 2021)

I ****ing hate this country


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2021)

apparently last season this one dude was directing episodes, i'll miss you


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 18, 2021)

My allergies are so bad that I didn’t bother putting my contacts in. I also spilled coffee all over myself and I’ve had to sneak my sweater into someone else’s laundry because I took a fill position after this and would really like a clean sweater. I also really regret taking said fill position because I’m tired and don’t want to go to an unknown person’s house today. Especially when I look this bad . I usually like to shower, change and sanitize my clothes after going to the house that I’m currently working at because this house isn’t the cleanest and I don’t want to risk giving cockroaches to anyone or my own house. I really don’t know what I was thinking. I also told myself I wasn’t going to take any extra work tomorrow, but I’ve already broken that. For whatever reason these people liked me enough to specifically request me to work for them on Saturdays so I’m going in for training on how to lift someone and I’m very nervous as this person is very delicate and obviously very cherished by their family. Not going to lie I’m really nervous about that. Also I’ve met so many nice people lately that I’m scared I’m over due for someone mean. I went to someone once and they shredded me and my self esteem and I won’t go to those people again.


----------



## King koopa (May 18, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I ****ing hate this country


If you're talking about the us, yeah, it's got it's problems and if you're not talking about the us, forget i said anything


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2021)

Lol some people on instagram, no one is forcing you to buy female shirts if you're female, if you want shirts or whatever aimed at men go buy it. I do have/had stuff aimed at men due to my body shape especially legs/butt but I'm not complaining about binary marketing like some teens. Even for inclusiveness people look different body-wise and you can buy what you want and make it fit YOU, and honestly even if they did agender/nb stuff that would probably be even more complain to some for not including everyone still. And it's not that they're forcing something.

I mean if you honestly can't see thru this yourself and forces over-night change just... buy what you feel comfy about and I'm sure they'll fit whoever regardless of gender.


----------



## deana (May 18, 2021)

A wasp stung me right on my knuckle so it hurts when I move my hand


----------



## Dunquixote (May 18, 2021)

very silly bother. the squishables are having an anniversary and the minis and regular ones have a nice discount going on but now not having any kind of job - part time or full hurts (I does every day technically, but like when I want something it is like a bigger oof ). Not a big deal like I said since I am extremely happy with my early bday presents, just sad my mom couldn’t save some money from the catbug plush. it was retiring and i didn’t know the exact date when it would be done, which is why i ordered it when i did (and i didn’t know the squishanniversary was coming up).

Also I stayed up too late playing pokemon snap and am still out of it and feeling lazy. i said after dinner i’ll start putting some of items back of my room but... i kinda don’t feel like it even though i want my drawing stuff


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 18, 2021)

They took out the break room table.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 18, 2021)

feeling like I shouldn't even bother applying for this casual retail position. Social anxiety and low self-esteem messing me up already. I just feel like the manager will see right through me instantly and know that I am not the confident, quick-learning, bubbly, out-going type at all.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 18, 2021)

my best guy friend just messaged me back (haven’t heard from him in months) and i should be happy but instead am extremely depressed since i am reminded that he is why i want to wait if we have to move. I am afraid i am never going to be able to hang out with him again (when he comes back—if he ever comes back to the country and gets a green card). Hard to hang out when i’m hours away. i hate this and kinda myself for being having so many issues and being so powerless and weak. I’m having fun with pokemon snap and the tournament, but this reminder just kills. Then again, even when he is in the country, we don’t get to hang out that often (since he worked which he was not supposed to do and likes gaming with the guys in our group more — probably).

Also have to get my hair cut tomorrow. i hate going to the place because it smells like nail polish since it is also where people get their nails done and the smell is so strong it makes me nauseous.


----------



## Neb (May 18, 2021)

Can we _please_ get rid of the toxic “just get over it” attitude? When something bad happens in our lives it takes time to recover. How long that takes varies from person to person. Telling them to “just get over it,” even when we’ll intentioned, feels like your experiences are being undermined. I wish we could normalize letting people recover from stressful situations at their own pace.


----------



## Lightspring (May 18, 2021)

My ex kept trying to contact and run into me in public even though they had no reason to. They kept telling me that they want a second chance of some sort (not sure exactly what) and that they wanted me to teach a lesson. I kept trying to tell them to date new people and move on though it’s clear that they haven’t quite moved on yet. Call me bitter but there’s a reason why we separated and they just can’t accept that. I get brushed off and told I should be flattered and that I shouldn’t be full of hatred and maybe they’re right. I think it’s not them so much anymore, it’s just that I can’t learn to forgive myself and the stupid mistakes I made that seeing them is a literal reminder of my naivety and letting myself being controlled.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2021)

I feel fine now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 18, 2021)

Neb said:


> Can we _please_ get rid of the toxic “just get over it” attitude? When something bad happens in our lives it takes time to recover. How long that takes varies from person to person. Telling them to “just get over it,” even when we’ll intentioned, feels like your experiences are being undermined. I wish we could normalize letting people recover from stressful situations at their own pace.


Yeah, I agree with this. Well intentioned or not, it’s still gaslighting.

I started cutting up a watermelon because I thought bakubun would want it, but he didn’t. Now I’m stuck cutting up this giant watermelon and I’m feeling too lazy rn.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 19, 2021)

I don't know what to feel anymore after these past 2 months. I feel empty and numb.


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2021)

I’m fed up with my life to be honest and how companies are restrictive against hiring people with Aspergers/ASD.  As xSuperMario64x said, this country really does suck.


----------



## jiny (May 19, 2021)

got woken up by really loud thunder, it’s raining super hard now and my stomach hurts now :/ it’s 6:30 am rn


----------



## Dunquixote (May 19, 2021)

i wish my dad would take medicine — for his cough, a machine for his breathing at night. He is always quick to jump on me for my coughs, but I am sick of him blaming us for his problems or for his anxiety and hearing him cough when I know he doesn’t take his allergy medicine.

Edit: I don’t know why I told my hair stylist about my anxiety about moving. I should have kept my mouth shut. She us nice but I don’t think she understood my anxiety and it doesn’t help I can’t articulate how much I hurt about the idea. she thinks I can just make new friends easily and that this move might be great and I was a bit upset when she said that I could just talk online with my current ones since i am not seeing them during the pandemic. i could but I like the option to be able to see them or not instead of having to be hours away and no choice in the matter. I didn’t want to go into details about my best guy friend and honestly I just don’t know how to verbally articulate all these feelings. She is very nice but she sides with my mom too much. She thinks i should want to be closer to where my nieces are. yeah i should but i need to worry about my mental health first and family interaction (not with my nieces but mostly my dad and sister) is difficult. when we’re all together, i don’t have a lot of fun even though my nieces like seeing me. my dad with untreated anxiety and anger issues just causes me more anxiety. I am so frustrated that no one understands how difficult this is. I don’t know how to express myself and now writing this I am a bit confused and frustrated/disgusted with myself.


----------



## Lightspring (May 19, 2021)

The master schedule changed overnight without warning and I ended up missing out on taking my final exam. Not cool.


----------



## Ichiban (May 19, 2021)

have to isolate for 2 weeks, fun


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2021)

I think one of my issues is that I need to ease up a bit. I'm so tense and being autistic already makes everything difficult to deal with and comprehend. I would love to just let loose for a while.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 19, 2021)

I’m having anxiety about this training I’m about to go to. It’s not formal training nor am I on the schedule. I don’t know how long I’m supposed to stay especially because I’m not getting paid to be there. They’ve already asked me like three times if I want to work other shifts today and I’ve had to remind them that I’m going to this house so I have no idea what’s going on. I’m probably going to show up and they’ll all be like “what the crap are you doing here”. Idk anymore


----------



## Dunquixote (May 19, 2021)

syub said:


> got woken up by really loud thunder, it’s raining super hard now and my stomach hurts now :/ it’s 6:30 am rn



I am sorry your stomach is bothering you again and that the thunder woke you up. Wishing you a speedy recovery . 

I am still experiencing some depression. Got to get some of my room done today too but I have an idea which part i will work on. I may have to miss today’s streams if there are any. 

My friend replied again and he thinks I shouldn’t make faces at my mom since she is helping me. He’s right but oof. He is always so blunt and scolding me . I am not upset about that. He said he doesn’t think he’ll be able to come back to the country for a very long time, which makes me really sad.   I miss him so much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 19, 2021)

Well, to use vocabulary from my "Intro to Guidance & Counseling" class -- I've got a lot of _*unfinished business*__. _There's just so much tension going on inside of me, now that I'm back at home and I see my mother on a daily basis again. I am just so upset at everything that has been done to me that I usually give people the cold shoulder. It's takes somewhat of a toll on me, but I will try to keep positive.


----------



## jiny (May 19, 2021)

Spoiler: random ranting ;-;



my bfs parents r so .. idk they rub me the wrong way. its honestly the only thing that makes me not see a future w him ://
they push all these expectations onto him and they want him to be this super successful guy and im not saying he cant be, but idk his parents expectations r just unrealistic. i dislike them a lot for that bc whenever we r on the phone he tells me how hes always stressing out over grades bc "my parents would kill me if they see i have a B in this class" like a B?? idk it just makes me feel bad for him. he always wants to please his parents and do whatever they tell him. my dad's parents were the same way, but my dad stood up for himself. my bf just takes whatever his parents spew at him.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 19, 2021)

just general depression.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 19, 2021)

I just did something really stupid and I don’t think I’ll be able to fix what I just did. Well I can in a way but not really going to be the same 

edit: never mind I managed to fix it. Nope not fixed  I’m really upset.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 19, 2021)

I think that ever since I've been home, I'm genuinely heartbroken. I miss him so much.


----------



## Toska (May 19, 2021)

I hate how much I strive to be perfect. If I’m not perfect, I’ll beat myself down. It’s rather annoying, I wish I could just be happy with myself.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 19, 2021)

i went downstairs to get a drink and i come up and my dad is going to the bathroom and the door is open a crack.


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2021)

Really not much for me to be happy about these days.  Feels like I’m just wasting my life.


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2021)

Feeling depressed for multiple reasons, and I’m not quite sure how to get my mind off of them.  I’m on the verge of crying.  :/

EDIT: No longer on the verge of crying.  Now I am crying.


----------



## mocha. (May 20, 2021)

My boyfriend has an awful migraine today, luckily I’ve never had them but they make him really nauseous and I have no idea how to help him.. any migraine sufferers out there able to give me some advice? I gave him a wet flannel and some ibuprofen and the curtains are closed whilst he sleeps. Just wish I could take the pain away from him!


----------



## Toska (May 20, 2021)

mocha. said:


> My boyfriend has an awful migraine today, luckily I’ve never had them but they make him really nauseous and I have no idea how to help him.. any migraine sufferers out there able to give me some advice? I gave him a wet flannel and some ibuprofen and the curtains are closed whilst he sleeps. Just wish I could take the pain away from him!



Im sorry for him! I’m not by any means an expert on this, but I usually take migraine specific medicine. I can’t remember the name of it but I believe it starts with an E? Taking that and sleeping with lights off usually makes my migraine go away. Sorry if this wasn’t much help, hope he feels better soon!


----------



## mocha. (May 20, 2021)

Toska said:


> Im sorry for him! I’m not by any means an expert on this, but I usually take migraine specific medicine. I can’t remember the name of it but I believe it starts with an E? Taking that and sleeping with lights off usually makes my migraine go away. Sorry if this wasn’t much help, hope he feels better soon!


Thank you so much! I had no idea medication like that even existed so I’ll mention it to him when he comes around!


----------



## Kittywulfe (May 20, 2021)

Toska said:


> Im sorry for him! I’m not by any means an expert on this, but I usually take migraine specific medicine. I can’t remember the name of it but I believe it starts with an E? Taking that and sleeping with lights off usually makes my migraine go away. Sorry if this wasn’t much help, hope he feels better soon!



I think you're talking about Excedrin Migraine. That's what I take and it usually works fairly quickly.


----------



## Toska (May 20, 2021)

Kittywulfe said:


> I think you're talking about Excedrin Migraine. That's what I take and it usually works fairly quickly.



Yeah, that’s it! Thanks! I couldn’t remember it for the life of me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> i went downstairs to get a drink and i come up and my dad is going to the bathroom and the door is open a crack.


literally my dad every single day. he does stupid **** like this and then my mom guilt trips me for wanting to move out 


schools and colleges need to normalize mental health professionals writing doctors notes for students to take a day off and care for themselves for once. idk why this isn't already a normal thing.


----------



## Plume (May 20, 2021)

kentaro miura is dead??? 


not sure how I am going to recover from this news


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2021)

The mold n' mildew combo in our shower is making me a little sick.


----------



## Toska (May 20, 2021)

I’ve had to make a lot of large expenses. Spending money isn’t fun .


----------



## -Lumi- (May 20, 2021)

Gosh I hate summer. It’s not even summer yet but today is pretty warm (nearly 30 degrees celsius) and I get heat sickness _so_ easily it’s ridiculous. I feel sick to my stomach and have a headache already


----------



## King koopa (May 20, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Gosh I hate summer. It’s not even summer yet but today is pretty warm (nearly 30 degrees celsius) and I get heat sickness _so_ easily it’s ridiculous. I feel sick to my stomach and have a headache already


I have it worse, it's 64 degrees where I live and my room feels like it's 1000 degrees


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 20, 2021)

very very Very overwhelmed


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 20, 2021)

stressed and busy and its too warm in my house too too warm


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 21, 2021)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i want to move out so BAD but i'm starting to think i honestly have no choice anymore. starting to feel really upset abt this and also very very Very overwhelmed


I've made do in a crappy studio apartment. Sounds like you need to isolate and gather yourself.


----------



## mocha. (May 21, 2021)

A girl I used to go to college with last year just posted some ridiculous anti-vaxx propaganda on her Snapchat story and it really annoyed me. Usually I shy away from confrontation but im tired of being complicit in these situations so I called her out on it. People really need to stop confusing opinions with facts, covid has torn millions of families apart and the most selfish thing a person can do at this point is reject a vaccination. If they don’t want the vaccine then they shouldn’t be given the same privileges as those with the vaccine 

edit; this rant of course does not include those who do not have a choice regarding taking the vaccine e.g those with PKD


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2021)

can't wait for summerrrrrrr ey.

no more pollen lol but i think worst is goin though.


----------



## deana (May 21, 2021)

My laptop power cord is messed up YET AGAIN, this is the 3rd time the exact same issue has happened to me.


----------



## Lightspring (May 21, 2021)

I feel like a bad friend. My friend congratulated me with something and I didn’t even know, and I forgot to congratulate her back too late when she also won an award. We’re not that close and yet I still should have looked out for her name when the awards came in


----------



## Plume (May 21, 2021)

My social anxiety makes calling people on the telephone difficult, and yet family members expect this from me on a nearly weekly basis. I hate talking on the phone and when I am trying my best for it only to be met with disappointed remarks about how they wish I would call more often, I feel even more discouraged and less motivated.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (May 21, 2021)

I just hate having to deal with all of the problems at my mom's house, I should not have to basically babysit adults that pretend they're incapable of doing basic tasks when in reality they are, they're just too lazy to do anything that doesn't directly benefit them and so the house is a complete disaster unless I do every single thing for my mom and her bf. It's just driving me crazy and anytime I try to nicely tell them that I have my own problems and things to deal with, my mom and her bf guilt trip me into doing into doing everything for them. I'm so sick of it and I cannot wait to move out of this hell hole.


----------



## xara (May 21, 2021)

yo my period sucks so bad?? i’m literally on the verge of tears rn because i didn’t get the fruit snacks and popcorn that i wanted . what’s the point in asking me to write down anything that i need/want on a list only to completely ignore it and then give my money to someone else? i-


----------



## -Lumi- (May 21, 2021)

It is too hot.

I know I complained yesterday and I know some other places get warmer but I’m still grumpy. The heat makes me feel so sick, I get headaches, I’m grumpy and I can’t he upstairs in my room because it’s even warmer up there. 

I also feel bad for being so grumpy and whiney about the temperature. I just wish it would cook down. Summer needs to tap out at 25 degrees lmao this 30+ weather and humidity can get lost :’)


----------



## Toska (May 21, 2021)

I have to do a flute performance outside in 90F weather. It’s already so hot and I’m miserable.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 21, 2021)

I found a folder on my computer of screenshots of this forum and my posts from early to mid 2017, and... deal lord they were so awful and cringey and sad.

I just wanna say if I upset anyone at any point in the past cause I was acting like an absolute _idiot _then I'm really sorry. if I saw my old self doing that today I woulda kicked my own a$$ lmao.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 21, 2021)

A guy that i have been mad at for three years or more texted me today. Didn’t say happy birthday but asked how I was. I have mixed feelings since I kinda appreciated he asked how I was even though felt awkward with the rest. No apology though; don’t think he’ll ever figure it out what made me mad and I really am not going to spell it out any further than I have a couple years ago. I hope his cousin pushes him to get some counseling or something so maybe he can learn to understand people’s feelings and the definition of anxiety so further misunderstandings don’t happen. i responded and thanked him for asking how I was. I didn’t let this ruin my day but am taken aback by the timing and just seeing his name again. I really wish there was a way to wipe all the bad feelings and stuff then again, I can see the same thing happening again...

I had a good day today, depression is starting to hit me again though.

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2021



Lightspring said:


> I feel like a bad friend. My friend congratulated me with something and I didn’t even know, and I forgot to congratulate her back too late when she also won an award. We’re not that close and yet I still should have looked out for her name when the awards came in



I can relate! some friends wished me happy birthday and last time they did as well and i ended up being late on their birthday wishes. and then there were others i haven’t remembered (then again they didn’t remember mine either). Don’t worry (I know easier said than done). you’re not a bad friend. just tell her a belated congrats and explain. I am sure she’ll understand


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 21, 2021)

My meds went from $10 to $60 a month. I hate that I need them to feel normal. It’s been a day without them and I feel awful.


----------



## vixened (May 22, 2021)

I want to set a gif I really like as a pfp, but it wont work. I even made the mb lower
_uggggggggh_


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2021)

doing some quick figure sketches to try and get back in to drawing/get better at figure drawing in general and I'm just so slow. And really rusty. blah


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 22, 2021)

I was unpacking my stuff and came across the paintings of my families' dogs that my friend painted for me and now I'm crying. The homesickness always hits hard in the weekends


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 22, 2021)

Went to do my usual bloodtest.. turns out I need to stay two hours here. Had to drink some awful juice super fast and will have to do 2 more bloodtests in a span of 2 hours. I have a fear of injections.. one was already hell. U.U


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2021)

royal mail tracking lol. well since for some reason i got express i'm even more confused lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 22, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Went to do my usual bloodtest.. turns out I need to stay two hours here. Had to drink some awful juice super fast and will have to do 2 more bloodtests in a span of 2 hours. I have a fear of injections.. one was already hell. U.U


Oof is that the gestational diabetes screen? Good luck, hopefully your results come out okay!


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 22, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oof is that the gestational diabetes screen? Good luck, hopefully your results come out okay!



I was debating if I answer or not, because I'm a bit ashamed of not exactly knowing for what the test was.
I had struggle to already understand why they wanted to keep me for two hours (not my native language),
sooo.. I was way too stressed out to ask for what exactly it is. .-.
I'm almost certain it had to do something with the blood sugar level or yes, diabetes. In any case, thank you!
I hope everything is going to be fine, as I know that diabetes is rather common in my family


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 22, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> I was debating if I answer or not, because I'm a bit ashamed of not exactly knowing for what the test was.
> I had struggle to already understand why they wanted to keep me for two hours (not my native language),
> sooo.. I was way too stressed out to ask for what exactly it is. .-.
> I'm almost certain it had to do something with the blood sugar level or yes, diabetes. In any case, thank you!
> I hope everything is going to be fine, as I know that diabetes is rather common in my family


Don't feel ashamed, they really should have kept you better informed. :/ Based on everything you've said though, it sounds like that's what it was. Also I meant to say yesterday when I saw your post in the random thoughts thread, but congratulations on your pregnancy! I hope it goes smoothly for you and your baby.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 22, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Don't feel ashamed, they really should have kept you better informed. :/ Based on everything you've said though, it sounds like that's what it was. Also I meant to say yesterday when I saw your post in the random thoughts thread, but congratulations on your pregnancy! I hope it goes smoothly for you and your baby.



True, but I just got the results and yeah, seems to be for diabetes! Everything seems to be fine, but I will understand better once my doctor tells me, so in about 1 week! And thank you!!  I'm very lucky so far and didn't had a lot of trouble. I hope it stays like that


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2021)

i made myself wake up early so i could be in time for the mk8 session at 1pm (12pm for me) and i still managed to miss it, i couldn’t keep my eyes open any longer and i guess i fell asleep right before 12..  i feel so stupid


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 22, 2021)

Just general anxiety about being in a situation I’m not comfortable being in. I have a fear of messing up with people until I’ve gotten to know them well enough to be certain they won’t be angry with me. I get stressed about doing everything right so I don’t upset others and I overthink everything. I also keep spilling coffee all over myself, I really can’t be trusted which also reminds me that I need to clean my car later.


----------



## milktae (May 22, 2021)

my grades aren't very good atm and every time i talk to my mom she manages to bring up my grades and proceeds to tell me i'm going to get held back. idk why she asks why i'm not motivated when she literally makes me feel way worse about my grades as if they define me :/


----------



## Dunquixote (May 22, 2021)

This is pretty silly, but I was having a good dream and I woke up (even though I should be awake).

Also a bit bugged that that guy didn’t reply back. Why text me if you aren’t going to respond? I didn’t want to talk in the first place and on my birthday. Been dwelling a little again on the stuff that he did that pissed me off in the first place since I go the text and I’m extremely annoyed and aggravated again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 22, 2021)

accidentally almost ran over a guy w my car earlier cause he suddenly sprinted in front of my car and I couldn't see him at all, then he proceeded to get mad and stare at me as I drove away 


also being ace sucks so bad, I ****ing hate it.


----------



## xara (May 22, 2021)

syub said:


> i made myself wake up early so i could be in time for the mk8 session at 1pm (12pm for me) and i still managed to miss it, i couldn’t keep my eyes open any longer and i guess i fell asleep right before 12..  i feel so stupid



god i feel this. i missed my first session of the obstacle course because i was asleep ... it was 8pm . try not to beat yourself up over it; i know it’s easier said than done but sleep is important and stuff like this just happens sometimes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 22, 2021)

I am deeply troubled


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 22, 2021)

Ok brain, you gotta communicate with another human being properly. You can do this.

Brain:  ▶ ✖ ​


----------



## tomatospooks666 (May 22, 2021)

my all-encappasing, crushing loneliness


----------



## Dunquixote (May 22, 2021)

I can’t find my coloring pencils :/. I’m dug through all of my boxes trying to find them, but no luck. Maybe i should just take a break and try again later. I wanted to prioritize unpacking whatever box they’re in first but . Edit: Found them! 

My dreams today were really good; I was sad having to wake up .

Still no reply from that former friend—not that I wanted him to, but am extremely annoyed. I am debating asking our mutual friend to tell him not to do that again. Then again, I am a bit peeved when I snapped, he didn’t side with me :/ which i was fine with back then but as time goes on it has been hurting more. My friends all knew I was going through a lot at the time and when I tell them I need space or warn them of their moods, they respect my wishes or don’t take it personal if i snap if they forget. He didn’t. Is it so hard to understand that someone is stressed after a relative was murdered (this was over three years ago) not to mention being forced to to go to my sister’s for christmas which i had been anxious about.

I definitely stayed up too late and am super crabby today, but since i have house to myself, am going to stay up late probably again .


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 22, 2021)

Yeah, I've no empathy for my mom when she says that she got a job. She was so excited about it too, but to be honest I could not care less. "Oh, I got a job! I'm so happy!" ...Yeah, well I just said "that's good" and was just stone-faced. If it was someone, or anyone other than her than came up to me and was ecstatic about getting a job, I would be so happy and proud of them. But my mom... who gives a flying ****. Yeah I'm glad she got it, but I can't help but think of all the damn things she has said or done to me.... plus her two sided personalities. I just hold so much resentment and hatred for her that I don't. Give. A. Damn. 

I hope I'm not becoming... cold-hearted.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> I am deeply troubled



what's up dude?


----------



## -Lumi- (May 22, 2021)

Oh my tummy hurts so much I'm so sad.

Also my birthday is coming up soon and idk man. I don't always love my birthday and I'm having mixed feelings about it. Especially since it's another lockdown birthday. And I know a lot of people have had multiple lockdown birthdays and it's not like I do anything special for them anyways but I dunno. Home is literally just my dad and I. I don't even get to spend my birthday with my whole family or my girlfriend because of the pandemic and I'm sad.


----------



## Neb (May 22, 2021)

This isn’t making as distressed as other things in my life, but it has irked me today.

My birth mom has such a tight leash on me. I’d like to (finally) start college in another part of the state, but she insists I’m not self sufficient. My other mom has offered to take care of me near my college of choice and she _still_ insists I have to stay.

Western Oregon is where I’m from. I spent the first twelve years of my life living there. While living close to my grandparents is wonderful I have no attachment to their part of the state. It’s dull, dry, and has a lot of my unpleasant memories. Whenever I visit my other mom near my hometown, I’m _happy_. I’m not paranoid about my former classmates harassing me 24/7. It’s more diverse, has more to do, and is absolutely stunning. Just look up a photo of the Willamette River and you’ll know what I mean.

I know my birth mom just doesn’t want her child to be away for college. She’s also reasonably worried about my struggles as someone with autism spectrum disorder. The disorder does make it more difficult for me to function in crowded places. I just wish she’d let me make my own decisions for once.


----------



## duckvely (May 23, 2021)

currently stressing over an exam i have on monday


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2021)

Birch tree pollen. Seriously I never had this much pollen issue before but damn these trees really got me this year. Guess I have to buy allergy eye drops and stuff on Monday since for some reason pharmacies are closed today


----------



## Dunquixote (May 23, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2021)

i really need to finish this rough outline/sketch of this comic but allergies .,,lfjkfdgfdg


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 23, 2021)

I feel bad about how my conversation with my parents ended not too long ago over the phone. I ended up being really irritated with them, but it wasn't really them that I was annoyed with (well, there were some things they said that annoyed me, but that's another story...). I'm trying to make sense how everything with my job works and I just don't understand some things, and that makes me anxious and irritated. 

To add to that, I'm pretty sure the withdrawal symptoms from this damn medication is messing with my head and physical health. Coming off this medication is going to be the bane of my existence  I can't wait to be on my new medication, which hopefully won't have such **** side effects


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2021)

someone keeps touching the white board on my door, this morning is the third time I've seen it happen in less than a week 
I live with a bunch of ****ing idiots apparently (they do other **** that irritates me, cause they have no decency for others).

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2021



Dawnpiplup said:


> what's up dude?


oh it's a personal problem, I feel like I can't be part of society bc nobody (in media) gives a **** about autistics and nb people and ace people 

I know you guys care and I really appreciate that but it's so difficult to go about my normal life and feel like I'm a complete outsider.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2021)

When you find nice clothes at second hand stores but they're either too small or just not your colour. I mean if they were too large I could always ask someone to tuck them in for me or stuff but yeah stop handing in baby size XS female clothes thanks lol


----------



## King koopa (May 23, 2021)

I have to get the vaccine today  I'm not anti vaccine but I hate shots in general so this is going to be a bad day  (sarcastic smile)


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2021)

Also my mom.. what you get for thinking she might be nice.. she forgot to buy allergy eye drops when we were actually in the mall cause she only handed in old meds. I gave her money so she could go into the mall again but jeez lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 23, 2021)

last day for having ns online. After this l won't be getting it back for who knows how long. Won't be surprised if it will be more than 2 years. I think l will sell splatoon 2 because that's online only game so its useless to have. Switch will be boring to play on again Nintendo should have online free like how it was back then


----------



## Dunquixote (May 23, 2021)

another day goes by without a response from my former friend. So he asked how i am and when i told him about me having anxiety and depression, he has nothing to say—not that I want his pity... and a bit tactless to contact me on my birthday even though he knew we weren’t on good terms.  I want to move on—i don’t think i can forgive even though my friend said he may have some sort of disorder; wish he told me before I let this upset me or step in to explain what is appropriate and not and what anxiety is. i would like to stop dwelling but my brain and anxiety won’t let me. i don’t need any more crap to be upset about right now.

also i’m sleepy but not ready for bed yet


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 23, 2021)

Hot weather is here, and I'm dreading the first summer without a pool in probably about 20 years. Thing just got too old this past year, and we had to tear it down at the end of the season. I'm not a hot weather person at all. Today was probably about 80 or 82, and I'm already cooked. Honestly, anything above 74 or 75 is too warm for me. Summer temps of 90-100 Fahrenheit are perfectly common here. So...I'm writing my last will and testament. Lol. 

Not to mention, I just enjoy the water as a relaxation thing. 

Going in there at 1am and lighting a tiki torch...drinking beer and looking at the stars. Ugh.


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 24, 2021)

Amazon is going to Game of Thrones the Lord of the Rings series. There's an "intimacy director" listed on imdb for certain scenes.


----------



## Neb (May 24, 2021)

I wish there was a “forget past toxic/abusive relationship” button. My day was actually pretty good, but I had to fight my ruminating brain. An irl friend reminded me to not blame myself for what happened and give the healing process. Of course that’s easier said than done. She’s right though.


----------



## Ookami (May 24, 2021)

I am currently recovering from surgery and thought I'd check in here after a few years since my last activity. 
I find it hard to let go of the feeling that something's just off. I think alot about my future and what it will be and look like.
Only a year ago I left school and I've been looking for a job ever since until I ended up in the family business which is definitely not my set of skill.

I've got barely anyone to talk to apart from my family these days and I always wonder why it is so hard for me to meet and keep other people around. I suppose I feel lonely in some degree. Otherwise I think my life is failry good. It's just that feeling. What's wrong? Can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> last day for having ns online. After this l won't be getting it back for who knows how long. Won't be surprised if it will be more than 2 years. I think l will sell splatoon 2 because that's online only game so its useless to have. Switch will be boring to play on again Nintendo should have online free like how it was back then


considering it's basically paying for 3ds/wii u for sure...

also meh dumb eyes stop being stingy and itchy... bit better than past days cause i think i had something stuck innit cause now it's just a bit red and warm rather than itchy


----------



## Dunquixote (May 24, 2021)

I just woke up and am a bit depressed and still upset about something.

I finally texted a mutual friend of mine and the guy i am no longer friends with offline and asked her to tell that guy to never text me again. i have too many hard feelings and unless he learns to show some consideration towards me and when i tell him i need space and about being on edge, not getting hurt if i snap and acting like the victim (i am sick of this and being trashed). i was willing to continue talking in the conversation but still nothing after i answered his text asking how i was. The text annoyed me and the fact he didn’t reply was a bit rude, but that isn’t why I’m mad. just been holding these feelings for way too long and with moving and some other issue, i really don’t want one more thing to be upset about (though too late for that). i feel bad for the long text to my friend but i can’t hold this in any longer and continue seeing the behavior repeat.

Update: my friend’s boyfriend (who is my friend) doesn’t want to get involved...again. I have been starting to hurt from the fact he didn’t side with me the first time even though I understand why. All i wanted to relay is for his cousin not to text me again since i deleted the text and don’t have his number and assumed he’s reply after i said how i was doing since he asked.


----------



## Lynnatchii (May 24, 2021)

Spoiler: quite short story



Where should I start this.. So I have a best friend, she's really smart and kind. Her grades would be always on top of mine. If I'm lucky, I have better grades than her.

My parents never had been proud of me about my grades, ig some times when i was really young. I hate school, and I tried so hard to not fail on my exams. I haven't fail and have to redo. Is that not enough??

Every time just talk about my exams, like anything, they would ask me about my best friend. Well ig that's fine, but of course she'll be better than me. So I told them. Then they started comparing me to herself. Everytime.

They never not talk about her if it's about my grades. Can't you just be proud of me?? She's not your child, I am! Why talk about her so much!? And when I have better grade than her, it's usually only one or two subjects out of 8 or 10. They aren't excited as I hoped.

Sometimes I have thoughts leaving her, but I haven't because she's really nice and we have so much in common.


----------



## Neb (May 24, 2021)

I made a new friend today and yet I feel an overwhelming sense of sadness. Is it the fact I’m still having this depressive episode? My mood is still fluctuating on a daily basis. Making new connections and forging existing ones usually helps me through the day. What’s going on with me? This should be helping.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 24, 2021)

Feel like everytime I come on this site I just feel ignored.

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2021



CatladyNiesha said:


> Spoiler: quite short story
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I know how you feel my parents compared me to my sister always telling me "WHY CAN'T YOU BE MORE LIKE YOUR SISTER?!" This is why I never ask for help or advice because I don't want to become someone that my parents want me to become. I have to learn to be my own self which is something that I've learned after for so long, but the pain still hurts me mentally.


----------



## Lightspring (May 24, 2021)

I need to get out more. Staying inside has made me feel sad and it just gets too stuffy.


----------



## Shawna (May 24, 2021)

Lightspring said:


> I need to get out more. Staying inside has made me feel sad and it just gets too stuffy.


I know how you feel. .--.


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 25, 2021)

There's a spider called a sparklemuffin.


----------



## Lightspring (May 25, 2021)

Spoiler: petty rant



I’m overanalyzing my relationship even though I shouldn’t be. I should be happy that he’s spending so much time with his friends time after time and doing all of these activities. I feel really selfish that I feel jealous that he has a lot of friends to support him while I have little to no one. He tells me how great his day was and the challenges he does with his friends and I can’t help but feel lonely. The only thing I can tell him back was that I stayed at home and studied. I feel so boring and have no personality. I try and counter this by making new friends but they never seem to quite reciprocate back. I try to keep my options open and look for new people to be acquainted with but my social circle is very small and I can’t go anywhere. I have these feelings of having no where else to run and feeling useless. I feel trapped. I know he cares about me a lot and I appreciate it and I really want to make this work. I want him to feel appreciated and cared for when I can’t even do that for myself. I’m really sorry.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 25, 2021)

I just found out that one of my red collectibles was not showing up this whole time. I feel bad since someone gifted me it ><

I also found I messed up a little on one of the tomatoes in my drawing. ><


----------



## Beanz (May 25, 2021)

i found out i have finals on my birthday I HATE THIS


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2021)

allergies everywhere allergies. also didn't help that mom dragged in half a lilacs bush inside last night jeez.

also royal fail...i mean mail ugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2021)

I really love that super star collectible ugh 

also I'm literally this  close to being done with school but I still have to write another entire essay and it's really upsetting


----------



## Neb (May 25, 2021)

I just woke up with this _massive wave of dread_ for no real reason. Not a great way to start the day...


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 25, 2021)

l feel like l'm going to get sick. I basically do sleep on the floor as everyone else gets a bed. Fan cold air and the moldy air l breathe in is possibly causing me to feel sick again.

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> I really love that super star collectible ugh
> 
> also I'm literally this  close to being done with school but I still have to write another entire essay and it's really upsetting


essays are the worst


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 25, 2021)

Going to get my first covid shot later today, which is great...but it also means I've kinda wasted this beautiful day by sitting around, waiting. I didn't want to go do yardwork and get all tired and stuff. Feel like I should stay hydrated and rested to prevent side effects. Just...really bumming me out to sit here on a day like this.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2021)

also yeah slim fit male clothes aren't really the things i want either so


----------



## Dunquixote (May 25, 2021)

Just woke up and am depressed. Hopefully I feel better when I get back to drawing and coloring today ; I think I should, just maybe not about yesterday and something else. This is another thing that will probably stick with me for awhile. I have counseling this week, but I don’t think I will be able to talk about it. I just feel like if my friends don’t understand me, then it is unlikely a stranger would even though she has been very supportive and seemed to understand. I know I am thinking silly but not sure really how to cope. I wish my friends would stick up for me once. Are my feelings not valid? Tired of all these negative feelings. Brain why can’t you just let me forget this crap.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2021)

I went into overstimulated(tm) mode for a bit cause my dog was panting excessively and I got mad at him for it, the noise was driving me insane. I feel bad cause I know he was just trying to cool down.

now I have to work on this essay but my mental health is absolutely trashed and idk what to do abt it


----------



## -Lumi- (May 25, 2021)

Bernina presser feet have no business being as expensive as they are. I have a cute (well I think it’s cute my dad says it’s ugly lol) little vintage Bernina machine but I don’t have one presser foot for it. I’d love to at _least _get a zipper foot, but ideally more so I can make full dresses without having to swap between my machines because at that point I’d rather just use my Janome.

Anyways. Bernina decided to make their presser feet attach using a special mechanism so you have to either buy an adapter or buy their special feet, so they’re expensive. Plus my machine is vintage so I need the old style presser feet which I naively hoped would be _less _expensive but that’s not the case. 

It’s such a petty and meaningless complaint but I’m just grumpy that things are expensive and I am poor lmao


----------



## Holla (May 25, 2021)

Really really really getting sick of being prone to headaches. I have one right now as well.

I plan on trying some new things that will hopefully improve my health in the near future and I really hope that will also help my headaches but hard to say right now.

I’m just tired of feeling crummy so often. :/


----------



## Soigne (May 25, 2021)

homophobic coworkers!! my last day can’t come fast enough.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 25, 2021)

so update on what has been bothering me: how is asking someone to tell someone to not text me taking sides? my friend’s girlfriend didn’t give any details about how i felt just asked him to relay the message. so if his cousin starts harassing me? are you just going to let him? i know i said i’d like it if my side was seen but asking someone to leave me alone for me since i don’t have their number so hard? I think everyone would be better off without me tbh and no I am not thinking of self harm or anything.i hate how if i don’t worry about something right away i worry about it later on. can’t i be normal and have normal anxiety and be able to socialize normal. i know this is stupid thinking but i really hate whoever in my bloodline had all these disorders and gave it to me (I’m adopted so i have no idea; they gave us little information).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 26, 2021)

the combination of procrastination and executive dysfunction here is truly a recipe for disaster and sleep deprivation.

it's already 3am and I'm still not nearly done with this essay, I'm so done w this bs lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 26, 2021)

no snacks. and I've been procrastinating on something all day


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 26, 2021)

I just don't like the fact we're about to head into June, it's my least favourite month of the year alongside my least favourite season... summer.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2021)

random headache, woot.

also royal fail being slow lol.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2021)

I've five days to redraft a 5,000 word excerpt and accompanying materials.


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've five days to redraft a 5,000 word excerpt and accompanying materials.


That sounds absolutely exhausting and I just can't see myself doing something like that. You have my respect and my absolute fear.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 26, 2021)

Still depressed.

I am also disturbed i keep having dreams about my band director from high school. I’d like to forget about high school, ty dreams. 

Also, am bothered by how I colored and outlined the french fries in my drawing. I think for the most part they turned out better than I thought, but knowing where I messed up and how the positioning and shape was off is making me doubt that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 26, 2021)

now that I'm done w school stuff I have a problem, and I foresaw this but I don't know how to deal with it. I've spent the last semester, and to an extent _the last four years_, being constantly depressed and stressed out of my mind and hating myself, and now..... I'm out of school? 

I know im just taking a gap year and I'll be back next fall, so i should be able to take it easy and be happy. but my mind is, obviously, still in stressed school mode and because I've gotten so used to that kind of life/psyche I'm having a really difficult time actually relaxing and feeling happy. I've gotten no satisfaction from finishing my schoolwork. idk maybe that'll change once I actually get my diploma and I can hold it in my hand. I also know it's literally been less than 12 hours since I submitted that assignment so perhaps my mind just needs to be like".........oh wait we're done???"


I am trying and will continue to try to do whatever it takes to break myself out of this vicious cycle of **** mental health, but who knows how long it'll take. in the meantime I really need to try to be gentle with myself for once, and work on rebuilding my motivation and happiness.


----------



## xara (May 26, 2021)

the post tbt event depression is hitting _hard_ my bros. suppose it’s my fault for using it as a distraction these past few weeks lol.


----------



## Holla (May 26, 2021)

Well I officially move on Saturday. I start moving some of my bigger things tomorrow after work since my parents will be around to help.

At the same time I’ve literally had no time to pack anything. I also still work tomorrow and Friday most of the day so. >.<

I’m also just about as nervous as excited so it’s not exactly a good overall feeling right now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 26, 2021)

I messed with this spot on my nose for 5 seconds without thinking and now I’m paying for it. I’m also obsessing over something and I don’t understand why I do this sometimes especially when it really doesn’t matter.


----------



## deana (May 26, 2021)

Spoiler: just another covid rant



My province released their reopening plan today and I'm pretty annoyed with it, because permitting indoor social gatherings (even with 1 other household) seems to be on the absolute lowest priority list  Indoor dining at restaurants with up to 6 people (not from the same household) is included in step 2, but indoor gatherings in private spaces are still not allowed until step 3.

All of my friends and all of my family live hours away from me. And the restrictions on seeing anyone indoors makes it really impossible for me to visit with them for any extended period of time, which is what I would normally do in the past, go there and stay for 2-3 days. I have been waiting for indoor gatherings to be allowed since November  I got to see my mom for 1 tiny moment of an outdoor visit but haven't seen any of my other family since last summer. It's been even longer since I've seen any of my friends.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 27, 2021)

got to thinking about the college i went to and the professors that I didn't get along with and now I'm just.. mad/sad/frustrated all over again. also annoying that I can hold a grudge like this for so long, literally years. I wish I could just let it go, not care about it, get on with my life. but no


----------



## Dunquixote (May 27, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> snip



I am dealing exactly the same thing except with a former friend as well as some other stuff. I feel like at this point I have let it consume me but there is no escape since I have OCD (been diagnosed) and I obsess over stuff more than “normal.” I just wanted to let you know that I feel your pain and I know how bad this feeling is and I’m sorry that you’re experiencing this. My dms are always open if you need to vent; no pressure and sorry if that is weird.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 27, 2021)

I should be asleep, but this was in the recommended:


----------



## Toska (May 27, 2021)

Today marks a sad day in my life, and honestly I’m struggling to be motivated at this point.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2021)

I've had sharp stomach pain for about an hour and can't stand up straight. Please go away I've work to do.


----------



## oak (May 27, 2021)

Uterus talk



Spoiler



I pay good money to have my uterus turned off and for the past couple weeks it feels like my medication isn't working. I've had cramps everyday and that heavy gross nauseous feeling in my gut. My endometriosis is probs fighting back and the doctor acts like it's just something I have to live with forever.


----------



## mogyay (May 27, 2021)

is omad just an excuse for me to continue to have seriously disordered eating??? yes probably. 

im so exhausted and im so hungry and i hate ive become this person so obsessed with how i look, id never judge anyone else so idk why i judge myself so much


----------



## oak (May 27, 2021)

mogyay said:


> is omad just an excuse for me to continue to have seriously disordered eating??? yes probably.
> 
> im so exhausted and im so hungry and i hate ive become this person so obsessed with how i look, id never judge anyone else so idk why i judge myself so much


I'm so sorry mogyay, I hate seeing you struggle with this. Is there anyway I could help you or give some support? If not I'm always here to vent!


----------



## Merielle (May 27, 2021)

My DS has had trouble reading my PMD: Blue Rescue Team cartridge a couple times and it's... a little concerning.  It's a second-hand cartridge, but seemed clean and well taken care of, so I'm hoping that my DS isn't about to stop working on me—I could still play DS games on my 3DS of course, but it'd still be a real shame to lose it.  It was my first console and I've had it for well over ten years now, so there's a good deal of sentimental/nostalgic value attached to it.  
I'm also _really_ hoping that I can make it through the post-game story without experiencing data corruption.  It's only failed to read the cartridge twice in over 15 hours of playtime, so it's not _too _frequent an issue, but it's enough that I'm definitely a little nervous it's going to fail while I'm trying to save or load at some point down the line.


----------



## Neb (May 27, 2021)

I should’ve done this weeks earlier, but I’ve decided to report my ex’s nasty playlist to Spotify. Since looking at anything related to them ignites intense anxiety, I am having one of my moms do it for me. The false claim of cheating, wanting to slice my tongue off, and planning to smile after my death are just too abusive to be overlooked.

I’ve increased my security everywhere. My fear of them is so overwhelming that I don’t want to take any chances.


----------



## Toska (May 27, 2021)

I knew today was going to be be awful. I cried too many times to count. I hate being so sad like this, but there’s no way I could be happy on a day like this.

It doesn’t help that I got really frustrated and yelled a bit at some people. I’m just so tired.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 27, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2021)

I’ve had a sore throat and a cough for several days now, and it’s bugging the crap out of me.  Otherwise I’m doing fine.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 28, 2021)

Unfunny comedian Jim Gaffigan is going Smee in new Disney live action Peter Pan reboot. He has no charisma. Also most of the other casting.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2021)

that they're slow vaccinating here, man they claim they gets so many jabs every week but they're still only on 45+ peeps. meh.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 28, 2021)

Republicans blocking the formation of a committee to investigate the insurrection is gross (but predictable).

I need a beer, and a shower.


----------



## mogyay (May 28, 2021)

oak said:


> I'm so sorry mogyay, I hate seeing you struggle with this. Is there anyway I could help you or give some support? If not I'm always here to vent!


omg ur always too sweet to me ty  u posted above me as well with actual issues and i hate how selfish i am bc i am healthy and well so idk why im so self obsessed!! i rly hope u find a solution to ur health issues, i can't imagine how horrible it must be having constant pain like that while being unsure if u will ever find resolution but i rly hope u can find one, no one should have to live w that forever and i hope ur dr does more to support u  im always here too if u need to vent too


----------



## oak (May 28, 2021)

mogyay said:


> omg ur always too sweet to me ty  u posted above me as well with actual issues and i hate how selfish i am bc i am healthy and well so idk why im so self obsessed!! i rly hope u find a solution to ur health issues, i can't imagine how horrible it must be having constant pain like that while being unsure if u will ever find resolution but i rly hope u can find one, no one should have to live w that forever and i hope ur dr does more to support u  im always here too if u need to vent too


Don't you worry about me!! You're not selfish, you're just trying to survive day by day. There's lots of people I could have replied to in this thread but it's impossible to reply to everyone so don't even worry. You gotta take care of yourself first. I'm sending you my strongest vibes my friend!


----------



## Dunquixote (May 28, 2021)

still going through bad depression

My mom came in when i was doing a summoning in last cloudia and talked to me so i “alt tabbed” (left the game without exiting or closing it) thinking it would be quick. when she was done and i went back, the game returned to the title screen and i have no idea what i got. i messaged support to see if they could find out if i just wasted the crystals or not. I am so pissed though. there is no way to filter recently obtained since you can’t hold more than one copy of the arks and units :/ it probably was a dupe but i will never know.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 28, 2021)

I’m not feeling so good rn. Kind of want to curl up somewhere and just not exist. I only got 3 hours of sleep and I’m so tired. My stomach also hurts and I’m working a 10 and a half hour day. It’s also been a busier day than usual. I have 2 1/2 hours left and I’m just now taking a break. There’s other things bothering me, but there’s no point.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 28, 2021)

I hate when I have work days where I feel like I have to be spoon-fed instructions constantly on what to do next cause I'm stressed, overwhelmed or my brain just decides to not work.

I already know I'm stupid in more ways than one, but I don't need to let others (irl people) know that


----------



## deana (May 28, 2021)

This weekend is my only weekend off work for two months (May and June) but I didn't find out I was going to be off until just today. Which means I obviously didn't have any chance to actually arrange to do anything with my ONE weekend. I've been itching to go camping ever since the weather got nicer, and I could have went this weekend if I had more than a days notice


----------



## Bluebellie (May 28, 2021)

All my joints hurt today. I feel like an old person.


----------



## Madeline63 (May 29, 2021)

kind of lonely tbh. i have no friends.

got diagnosed with anxiety and it sucks.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 29, 2021)

My back is constantly sore  Tbh I'm sure I injured it a couple months ago by going too hard at work (overlifting/rushing), and it hasn't been right since. With all the manual labour I do in my job now, it just irritates it even more ://


----------



## Neb (May 29, 2021)

I reached out to someone I thought was friendly on Twitter after talking to them on a different site. They said “May I know how you found this account” and “you also don’t have to follow me to send a DM!” I didn’t mean to appear invasive... I just enjoyed talking to them and wanted to become their friend. After what happened two months ago, people who act aggressive online scare me. I just get a familiar rush of dread and fear...


----------



## riummi (May 29, 2021)

Waiting for official grades to be posted! I’m hoping this one class is gonna be at least a B so it can shoot my gpa up and I can get honors ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I’ve had a sore throat and a cough for several days now, and it’s bugging the crap out of me.  Otherwise I’m doing fine.



Update: I’ve sneezed more than several times over the past day.  It’s not COVID though because I’m fully vaccinated, it’s just really annoying.  Going to take a stronger medicine this morning though and HOPEFULLY that will clear everything out.  I’m someone who gets sick or allergies like this once in a blue moon.


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 29, 2021)

There's no hot water because the boiler has been losing pressure and whilst an appointment has been booked to fix it I can't re-pressurise the boiler myself as its in the loft and my mum has gone to get her second dose of the vaccine. Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2021)

Why can I never find nice leather/denim jackets lol


----------



## riummi (May 29, 2021)

Why is this professor always so slow in getting grades in...smh


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2021)

its been close to a month (plus one er visit) with this chest pain, its starting to get on my nerves


----------



## Coach (May 29, 2021)

Finished sixth form yesterday and I am stuck with deciding what to do moving forward.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 29, 2021)

I fell asleep after 2am and woke up around 9am last night, and even though I got 7 hours sleep I feel absolutely zapped of energy


----------



## Dunquixote (May 29, 2021)

someone is shooting off fire crackers or a gun and the dogs outside won’t stop barking. i hate firecrackers.


----------



## Soigne (May 29, 2021)

i have a little crush on a new guy at work. of course he just started working there after i put my two weeks in. i only get to work one shift with him before my last day, which is disappointing. i wish i had been able to talk to him more


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 29, 2021)

All month I've been super stressed and when I come online it doesn't do any good and I had to take a week off from this site and I came back feeling numb but not fully better. My emotions are all over the place and I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 30, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I hate when I have work days where I feel like I have to be spoon-fed instructions constantly on what to do next cause I'm stressed, overwhelmed or my brain just decides to not work.
> 
> I already know I'm stupid in more ways than one, but I don't need to let others (irl people) know that


lol you're not the only one, this is literally me at work as well  I'm always asking what feels like stupid questions and my workmates/managers must think I'm the big dumb. I'm pretty thick at the best of times too, but I want my colleagues to think that I at least have a brain lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2021)

find a nice denim jacket: it has puffy arms/baby size or just too large
find a nice leather jacket: fake leather and badly taken care of


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2021)

Ugh, I can't really sleep. Something is bothering me a bit tonight. It's been on my mind for awhile -- perhaps someday I'll say it to them in person about how I feel about it. Just making things clear and being honest. I know they care about me a lot. I mean, they've done so much and truly want me to succeed and has helped me in any way they can, but I need to tell them this one day when we meet again in person. I'm not really a very open person when it comes to personal matters, or at least when I'm not online. I always tend to beat around the bush, and it hurts me in the end. I'll just come clean.


----------



## inazuma (May 30, 2021)

Last night i cant even stop vomitting and my stomach really hurts much, i did not eat anything for lunch so maybe thats it i swear i hate sickness so much


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 30, 2021)

Period cramps keep coming and going, being a woman is so much fun at times.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Period cramps keep coming and going, being a woman is so much fun at times.


Can't you get any birth control/pain killers for it?

Also mom having allergy triggering smelly stuff at home that makes me serial sneezing urggh.


----------



## mocha. (May 30, 2021)

My neck is still sore, I think I need to get new pillows


----------



## jadetine (May 30, 2021)

Spoiler: Rant of a tired woman



Can't shake the feeling of being trapped / responsible for everything. Ugh. Can somebody else just take over and make decisions / clean my house? 
And my son might be getting sick and is having trouble learning some basic skills and doesn't want to be around me anymore. ☹ 
And why am I awake at 6am? Because somebody finally got to bed after a gaming spree and is going to leave me alone to do everything AGAIN. EVERY WEEKEND, SAME STRUGGLE. AGHHHHHH.


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2021)

Distracting myself when I remember something bad is a lot harder than it should be right now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 30, 2021)

I feel uncomfortable this morning my body aches and my eyes burn from allergies. I know if I get up and get moving I’ll feel so much better, but I’m just laying around feeling unmotivated.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 30, 2021)

This week I have to talk to my psychiatrist and counselor. I like my counselor but my psychiatrist, I hate him. I tried telling him about that friend and the incident from 3 years, 3 years ago and instead of providing anything constructive he said that is not good and yet he has the nerve to still try to force me to talk. and then he takes a a month to do something my mom asked him to do for the company that i’m receiving medicine from. we both know i should get a new psychiatrist but right now is not a good time especially since i’m moving in a year  which i am still  about.


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2021)

wish my pc wouldn't give me headaches


----------



## Toska (May 30, 2021)

The R button on my switch stopped working. I would repair it but I really don’t want to have to lose my joycon for so long.

I don’t use the R button much other than to teleport in Fe3h. But after running around the monastery for the 5th time trying to get somewhere it gets highly annoying.


----------



## Neb (May 30, 2021)

Why does nothing help my crippling loneliness for more than a few minutes? My past relationship (definitely) didn't help, talking with friends doesn't help, and going outside doesn't help. Trying to make new friends either helps for a day or blows up in my face. This feeling was around before the pandemic, so I can't say it's related to that. The only time I can suppress the feeling is while visiting a city. I wish I knew how to fix this...


----------



## moonbyu (May 30, 2021)

Spoiler: ran dom health anxiety related vents..



my health anxiety has been so bad lately i literally cannot take it anymore  like i feel the slightest bit of weird and i just start freaking out and crying.. i dont know why. i know my parents get annoyed with me saying that i feel sick most of the time and i really dont blame them.. not to mention, i've been to the hospital a bunch of times  and they've all given me the same answer.. i'm fine. i feel so alone ajsdbakdbasl i feel liek im foing craxy or something


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 30, 2021)

i just looked back at my old posts- i can’t believe myself. they were so cringey and just weird and dishonest- ugh really


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (May 30, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Spoiler: Rant of a tired woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Renn, I personally can't relate, but now that I've gotten older, I can finally appreciate how much effort goes into keeping a household running. Please remember to take some moments for yourself, even if it means there will be more dust on the floor, etc. I hope your son feels better soon, too.   

Do you ever just look at house prices and just... lose the will to do anything? Besides paying rent to my parents, I spend around 4% of my take-home income every month (if even) and I still feel like I will never be able to own a place to call my own. IT feels like there's only so much that budgeting can do and it will take some divine intervention for house prices to even have a chance to look remotely in touch with the average person's reality...


----------



## Dunquixote (May 30, 2021)

Firecrackers again. Please stop. Please stop.   (a lot of intrusive thoughts incoming).

I miss when there was no subdivision behind where live. I can hear someone talking loud too. ugh.and then a lot of these people let their dogs run around and they’re constantly barking throughout the night.


----------



## jadetine (May 30, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hey Renn, I personally can't relate, but now that I've gotten older, I can finally appreciate how much effort goes into keeping a household running. Please remember to take some moments for yourself, even if it means there will be more dust on the floor, etc. I hope your son feels better soon, too.
> 
> Do you ever just look at house prices and just... lose the will to do anything? Besides paying rent to my parents, I spend around 4% of my take-home income every month (if even) and I still feel like I will never be able to own a place to call my own. IT feels like there's only so much that budgeting can do and it will take some divine intervention for house prices to even have a chance to look remotely in touch with the average person's reality...


Thanks for the encouragement. 

Unfortunately,  my worst fear was confirmed: he has the 'rona.
As a parent,  ofc my first thought is "where did I go wrong?". Did I forget to wash his hands, did sending him to school earn me this karma, etc. 
I'm just mad that we lived such a careful life and still got caught in the Covid-19 madness. I know logically this isn't my fault,  and I know professionally how damn hard it is to get vaccines approved / distributed, but it's such a desperate fight when it enters my home. 
It's a personal affront and I do not like feeling cornered and on the defensive.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 30, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> Unfortunately,  my worst fear was confirmed: he has the 'rona.
> As a parent,  ofc my first thought is "where did I go wrong?". Did I forget to wash his hands, did sending him to school earn me this karma, etc.
> ...



Oh my goodness Jadetine I’m so sorry  I hope that your son has a quick recovery and everybody stays safe. That must be so scary and I can’t imagine how difficult that must be. I’ll be sending good thoughts your way


----------



## Dunquixote (May 30, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> Unfortunately,  my worst fear was confirmed: he has the 'rona.
> As a parent,  ofc my first thought is "where did I go wrong?". Did I forget to wash his hands, did sending him to school earn me this karma, etc.
> ...



Sorry for butting in. I’m sorry to hear that (as well as being left to do all the work and how you felt earlier). Sending you my wishes and hope he has a speedy recovery and that you hang in there. . If there is anything I can do to help you de-stress, don’t hesitate to dm me . Sorry again for replying and late; just saw your post and felt like I had to say something.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (May 30, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> Unfortunately,  my worst fear was confirmed: he has the 'rona.
> As a parent,  ofc my first thought is "where did I go wrong?". Did I forget to wash his hands, did sending him to school earn me this karma, etc.
> ...


Oh no, I'll be sending good vibes your way and praying for your son's speedy recovery and your family's safety.    Please don't hesitate to reach out if you need to talk or vent or anything else.


----------



## King koopa (May 30, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Firecrackers again. Please stop. Please stop.   (a lot of intrusive thoughts incoming).
> 
> I miss when there was no subdivision behind where live. I can hear someone talking loud too. ugh.and then a lot of these people let their dogs run around and they’re constantly barking throughout the night.


I feel you. Trust me, here in New York, it's firecracker city. Sometimes you can't even have a conversation without BOOOOOM BOOM FSHHHHHHH BOOOM BOOM FSSHH BOOOM BOOOM FSHHHH. 
And somebody on my street decided to have a cookout..... in the middle of covid. No masks in sight and I bet 5 cents barely anyone is vaccinated.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 31, 2021)

I always am so tired and hate myself a bit after socializing. I can’t help but look back on the time and just think I was so loud and talked too much and was too, just everything.

happy and lucky to be able to safely see some friends now, but feeling so run down afterwards is such an exhausting and discouraging cycle.

It makes me missed forced social distancing a little…


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i just looked back at my old posts- i can’t believe myself. they were so cringey and just weird and dishonest- ugh really


well I'd look at it this way, if you look back on your old self and cringe at it it just means you've grown as a person


----------



## Dunquixote (May 31, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I always am so tired and hate myself a bit after socializing. I can’t help but look back on the time and just think I was so loud and talked too much and was too, just everything.
> 
> happy and lucky to be able to safely see some friends now, but feeling so run down afterwards is such an exhausting and discouraging cycle.
> 
> It makes me missed forced social distancing a little…



I feel the same way when I go out to see my friends (before pandemic). I have fun but feel mentally exhausted when I come home and stressed. Hang in there friend . If you need to vent, my dms are open always


----------



## xara (May 31, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> Unfortunately,  my worst fear was confirmed: he has the 'rona.
> As a parent,  ofc my first thought is "where did I go wrong?". Did I forget to wash his hands, did sending him to school earn me this karma, etc.
> ...



i’m so sorry to hear this!  i hope he has a speedy recovery and that you all remain in good health. sending many well wishes your way. 



WaileaNoRei said:


> I always am so tired and hate myself a bit after socializing. I can’t help but look back on the time and just think I was so loud and talked too much and was too, just everything.
> 
> happy and lucky to be able to safely see some friends now, but feeling so run down afterwards is such an exhausting and discouraging cycle.
> 
> It makes me missed forced social distancing a little…



i’m the same way and it is absolutely exhausting and not fair _at all_. i know i’m essentially a stranger but my dms are always open if you need to vent or a few kitty pictures to cheer you up.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2021)

All this advertising rona jabs everywhere..."roll up ur sleeves get vaccinated" "get ur rona jabs" Yeah I can't get mine yet neither can anyone below 45 so.... like chill we're basically waiting with our hands on/in our phones til we can, how about speeding up **** thanks???


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 31, 2021)

l miss splatoon 2 times


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2021)

Origami said:


> wish my pc wouldn't give me headaches


i wish windows 7 still had mainstream support, windows 10 is disgustingly unstable


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2021)

Origami said:


> i wish windows 7 still had mainstream support, windows 10 is disgustingly unstable


Yeah and the wannabe-phone layout is horrible.


----------



## EerieCreatures (May 31, 2021)

Been feeling very, not great the last little while. Like I'm stuck in a funk. I want to do things but I literally just, don't feel like doing anything at all, and it's very frustrating. On top of that I haven't been feeling well physically lately either. :c

I also only have a little while till my birthday, and my best friend's birthday. She wants me to draw her something as her gift, and I want to, but I suck at art these days and I'm super worried I won't be able to do it or that even if I do she'll be disappointed.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 31, 2021)

I feel embarrassed about something.
Firecrackers again. Please stop 

I am a bit worried about some stuff but I think everything will be okay.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 31, 2021)

i was doing decent at learning a new song and not getting frustrated at myself but then i had to go do something and it totally ruined it. now i can't play it right and i'm getting mad.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 31, 2021)

My stomachs been upset for a few days now and I’m getting tired of it


----------



## Dunquixote (May 31, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> My stomachs been upset for a few days now and I’m getting tired of it



get well soon . i hope it isn’t anything too serious


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 1, 2021)

How am I this cold right now. I literally woke up due to being too warm and now I'm freezing.
I'm guessing it's my bad sleeping habits not agreeing with me once again.​


----------



## Beanz (Jun 1, 2021)

i can tell im gonna fail my fails, especially in math. im gonna be stuck in 9th grade forever my dudes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2021)

.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 1, 2021)

I thought I was doing better, but I can feel depression creeping in again. I should find another therapist because I really didn’t like my last one, but I’m having problems trusting anyone. The old one seemed so biased and didn’t seem to like me at all. Why continue to be my therapist when you seem to feel that way, It seems unethical to me. Maybe I just need more sleep, but when I get to sleep in I can’t sleep that night so I’m back where I started. My eyes also burn from allergies I’m ready for spring to be over.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 1, 2021)

honestly **** this medication, man. Coming off it slowly has given me every single side effect possible - nausea, dizziness, indigestion, digestion problems, chills and sweats. Just started my new one this morning and feel like I’m going to vomit and fall over from dizziness. Perhaps I shouldn’t be working right now lmao. I hope all this crap goes away soon because I just want to feel better. A pinch of happiness would be fantastic rn.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2021)

damn sunburns lol

also yeah people who say they have a broad music taste yet they only listen to billy eyelash and mumble soundcloud rap okey dokey bruthurrrr


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 1, 2021)

this is nothing bad. I am a bit overwhelmed by Toyhouse now i have an account. I thought when I deleted a folder I deleted a picture by accident but I found out it wasn’t. Then I saw i had two of one image so i am still confused by that. Also I read the rules about using screenshots I freaked out a bit since i uploaded screenshots i took from video games of my favorite character so I quickly took them down; was going to upload a gacha character to be in gallery of references with link going back to game’s site but not sure if that is okay. If I was an anime character last night and now, my eyes would be kinda like @.@. lol. I do like this a lot but am so confused. I keep changing my mind how I want to organize them. I just remade some folders and moved the characters to the appropriate one but now I’m wondering if unsorted would be better.


----------



## warrior_kitty (Jun 1, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> They're bringing back iCarly without Sam?


i grew up on icarly i cried when it was over


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 1, 2021)

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> i grew up on icarly i cried when it was over View attachment 378815


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 1, 2021)

This is going to get personal:


Spoiler: Personal Life Issues



I got into a huge argument with my mom, because she wanted to prevent me from rescheduling my appointment to see my doctor. She taught that I should see him soon, but because she had other appointments on that same day it would not make sense for our appointments to conflict with each other. I told her that it was my decision to reschedule but then she got very mad and went on the phone to stop me from doing it. I told her to stop but she just told me to "Shut up" and then telling the person on the phone saying "I don't care if he yells, I'm his mother" The thing is I am a 25 year old adult who is autistic and I have to learn to make my own decision, but when my mom tries to make them for me it gets in the way of doing stuff I want to do. Since then we haven't spoken to each other all day and she is still mad. I just wish she would support my decisions instead of just doing things her way that stops me from doing what I want to do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2021)

I need to print a shipping label but I can't install the driver for it on my laptop, I was really hoping to get this package sent out today -__-


----------



## warrior_kitty (Jun 1, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


i need to get whatever this is on but wheres sam


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


damn Spencer didn't age at all


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 1, 2021)

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> i need to get whatever this is on but wheres sam


I heard there were paycheck issues with the other lead from Sam and Cat, among other things.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2021



Origami said:


> damn Spencer didn't age at all


Freddy did.


----------



## warrior_kitty (Jun 1, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I heard there were paycheck issues with the other lead from Sam and Cat, among other things.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2021
> 
> ...


makes sense  am gona watch the old one now before the new one


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 2, 2021)

Tomorrow i have to talk to my psychiatrist. I am not looking forward to the “Anything new going on with you? Are you going back to school?” I know he has to ask those questions but seriously how the f am i going to go back to school without money and while I still owe money for what years I had spent in college? And two, when he ask me if I found a job, no one wants to hire someone with anxiety or asperger’s but you know everything and anxiety is not considered a disability to you even though it is very debilitating! If he had took the time to help me find some help maybe then i can have a different answer for him. but since he lost my trust I’m keeping my answers short and not telling him more than necessary. i just need my medicine.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 2, 2021)

I wanted to start my next playthrough or FE3H but I’ve been feeling mentally drained the last few days and even though I am not really tired, I can’t get myself to move and get the game or if I start playing, I end up putting it aside and forgetting about it as I browse tbt.  Oops sorry for the double post. I forgot it wouldn’t merge after so much time passed ><


----------



## Neb (Jun 2, 2021)

My therapist hasn’t helped me process that “breakup” much. She just keeps saying I’ll be fine after a while. Time helps sure, but distraction is the only other thing helping. The second I quit doing something my mind ruminates on the lies, apathy, and mistreatment I went through. It was the same back in High School. If someone treats me terribly I just ruminate for ages. The less the other person cares about my suffering the worse it gets. Why does my therapist think time and distraction is all I need? I’m supposed to be receiving cognitive behavioral therapy for this.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm just . so sad and tired of having nights like this


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2021)

I think Royal Mail took an extra long bank holiday this time, no one to row their rubber boats across the sea, lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm so grateful that I was able to be vaccinated yesterday but goodness I don't feel the best. Last night was pretty rough, sleep wise. When I went to bed my head hurt, my arm hurt, and my throat was bothering me which made my anxiety play up so that was a bummer. I tend to roll around quite a bit at night but it doesn't usually bother me however last night anytime I'd start to roll onto my arm it would hurt and wake me up.  I feel so sleepy today _and _we're apparently heading for a heat wave which I'm not excited about. I want summer temperatures to max out at like... 20 degrees. None of this 29 and over nonsense, not even counting the humidity.

Edit: Also Ontario's re-opening plan confuses me. It's a three step plan, apparently, but we aren't even in step one yet...?? So it feels more like a four step plan they just... called it 3 steps? And the criteria needed to move through the steps confuses me a little, too. I think we need to see a drop in cases & meet a certain number of vaccinations and then we still can't move to the next step until 3 weeks have passed? Which is just kind of frustrating because with the vaccinations we're getting we're seeing a pretty big drop in cases (I feel like we were at 4,000 cases daily not too long ago and now we're under 1,000!!!) but we'll still be stuck in step 1 when we get there because it's not _just_ case/vaccine dependent. 

Unless I'm misunderstanding. Which I 100% could be. I feel like they always word the re-opening plans in a really confusing way and I'm just not the brightest bulb out there, lmao. I just want to be able to get my hair cut  I don't mind having long hair - in fact I love it! But it's so long now that it's hard to put up in rollers and the ends are sad. But hair dressers don't open until step 2.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 2, 2021)

Neb said:


> My therapist hasn’t helped me process that “breakup” much. She just keeps saying I’ll be fine after a while. Time helps sure, but distraction is the only other thing helping. The second I quit doing something my mind ruminates on the lies, apathy, and mistreatment I went through. It was the same back in High School. If someone treats me terribly I just ruminate for ages. The less the other person cares about my suffering the worse it gets. Why does my therapist think time and distraction is all I need? I’m supposed to be receiving cognitive behavioral therapy for this.


First of all I’d like to say that I’m very sorry this happened to you and you in no way deserved any of it. We all make choices in this world and we’re responsible for them, anybody who says otherwise is a toxic human being. You may have not made the best choices or did this or that, but you didn’t make them treat you like that. They did it and it’s on them. You know what kind of person you are and that’s what matters most.

Think of it this way; Your feelings are fire and your thoughts are air. When you think about past things you’re banking the fire. Those feelings of anger and sadness can be toxic for you and if you want them to lessen you need to try to stop feeding it and letting it spread. I’m not saying to bottle your feelings, more like you need to identify them, name them and problem solve them in your own mind. You need to accept that you might not get the answers or the closure from the people that hurt you. You need to come to a conscious decision for yourself about them and stick to it. Also find a creative or physical outlet for the emotions to make use of them rather than ignore them, just try to stop overthinking them. Eventually they will fade, they might not go away completely for awhile and there is no time limit to them. We tend to stick to what we know and what’s familiar and when ruminating is what’s familiar to you it’s not very easy to just switch things around, it takes practice and might not feel right at first. If your therapist can’t help you problem solve these things find someone else.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 2, 2021)

I just woke up after going back to sleep after my appointment with my psychiatrist and I feel like crap. I had a dream about a friend from middle school and high school I regret falling out touch with somethings and now I feel so terrible. this isn’t the first time i had a dream like this and in fact it had some stuff in it from a past dream.

And also my psychiatrist...


----------



## a potato (Jun 2, 2021)

My charging cable is upstairs and I’m too lazy to get it


----------



## smug villager (Jun 2, 2021)

To be honest, I've been feeling a little frustrated recently.  My boyfriend has been spending so much time on his phone or gaming, even when we go out to eat, and he hasn't set as much time aside for me. A mutual friend of ours has been going through relationship issues and always asking my boyfriend to be there for him instead. Our plans keep getting cancelled or postponed or changed to include this friend and I just want to feel like a priority again without being too needy.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2021)

My Amazon order hasn't fallen through yet. It's taking forever and it's pissing me off! >:|


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 2, 2021)

I am sleepy and there is no reason for me to be tired even though I have been mentally drained for a few days now. Also not in the mood to talk to my counselor tomorrow; had enough today with my paychiatrist who unlike her shows not no emotion or any form of empathy or any sign he cares but yet he expects me to talk when he didn’t listen the one time i tried talking to him.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Bakugo bit another of my chargers I didn’t think he would be able to get this one because I thought I had it put up, but apparently not.oh and I have no way of charging my iPad right now because it needs two usb type B’s. Why does apple do this crap?


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 3, 2021)

i messed up coloring and outlining this drawing i was almost done with. i want to throw it out but this is in my new sketch pad, so I guess I’ll retry under it after i trace it or something. but that doesn’t solve how worse it looks colored with colored pencils.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 3, 2021)

I am so mad right now. My brother has his wedding tomorrow. He organised it extremelly bad, to the point that I didn't even know the exact date and my father, who lives right next to him didn't even know where the wedding is held until he asked him two days ago. 
So yeah.. since it was such a mess (and no, Corona rules are not an excuse for this) me and my fiancé couldn't make it, as my fiancé needs to know at least a month or so before to get a day off and anyways. We can't just plan a +1.300km trip in under a week, when I'm pregnant, my partner needs almost weekly important medicine and we have all the animals at home. But what annoys me the most right now, is that my brother mentioned only ONCE over phone quickly the POSSIBLE day of the wedding.. so I'm like "Okay, he will write it again when it's save to me". He didn't. He didn't even bother telling me anything, nothing (apparently nobody really got any information, see my Dad not even knowing where it's held).. so, I was preparing a card and two letters with some cute little things written inside, expecting it to send it out this weekend to arrive just in time for the weeding, as I was sure he said middle of June. Welp, I asked my Dad today when the wedding is exactly and he told me it's tomorrow. So now I won't be able to attend to the wedding and I won't even be able to have the letter delivered in time. Honestly, it's not my fault here, it's my brothers fault. He didn't organise a single bit the most important day of his freaking life. HOW???
I'm so freaking mad that I won't have the letter in time sent to him. I spent so much time and love into it and now it will arrive on a random day next week. jqksdflmelkfzekfejfqsdfd


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 3, 2021)

me: nah I'm not a bookworm. I get terribly bored reading most books.
also me: *reads a 200,000-word fanfic in one sitting*

apparently an average novel is around 60k-100k words. idk I probably have a problem. I thoroughly enjoy reading my favorite ships and all the development they get in fanfiction.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2021)

Ok so my package is here in customs but apparently they are so slow handling it so it kinda doesn't exist looool


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 3, 2021)

I’m not feeling well today. I would call out, but I already asked for tomorrow off. The day has been dragging on though. Three more ours of work left. I just have to hang in there.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 3, 2021)

I just learned that Pipkin the bunny passed away and now I can’t stop crying about it.


----------



## rianne (Jun 3, 2021)

The impending doom that is summer time.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 3, 2021)

saw something i really, really wish i hadn’t. i suppose it’s better for me to know than to not, but it has ruined my evening and perhaps a long term friendship.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 3, 2021)

just trying to pass time at work as I really don’t want to start something new this late on a Friday afternoon and Anxiety Prohibits me from asking ppl what to do lmao


----------



## vixened (Jun 3, 2021)

I hate it when the tv is so loud, I can barely hear anything with my headphones


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jun 3, 2021)

Spoiler: cause it's long






Dunquixote said:


> this is nothing bad. I am a bit overwhelmed by Toyhouse now i have an account. I thought when I deleted a folder I deleted a picture by accident but I found out it wasn’t. Then I saw i had two of one image so i am still confused by that. Also I read the rules about using screenshots I freaked out a bit since i uploaded screenshots i took from video games of my favorite character so I quickly took them down; was going to upload a gacha character to be in gallery of references with link going back to game’s site but not sure if that is okay. If I was an anime character last night and now, my eyes would be kinda like @.@. lol. I do like this a lot but am so confused. I keep changing my mind how I want to organize them. I just remade some folders and moved the characters to the appropriate one but now I’m wondering if unsorted would be better.



My apologies if this is sort of old to comment on, but I stumbled on it and just wanted to say that gosh I feel this so much. orz I just got a Toyhouse account too and I am just, so very confused and overwhelmed on how to figure out how to do pretty much anything. ;o; I completely missed there was even a rule about screenshots?? so now I have to go back and check I didn't miss anything else important and I'm just, ahhhhh ><;; I don't know if you get this too but I honestly find the site a bit difficult to grasp? Like navigating it I mean, usually I'm not this bad at getting the hang of a new website but it's just, I feel so silly and dumb for struggling so much with it.
It's also reminded me how much I miss charahub honestly ;o; 



Now onto what I originally came here to vent about.


Spoiler: a ramble



Both my own birthday and my best friend's birthday are coming up in about a week and a half, and I'm really really excited about mine because she is drawing me a really special gift for it and I can't wait to see it. The only problem though, is she's really specific about what she likes as gifts, so when I asked her what she wanted for her birthday she said she wanted me to draw her something (this was before I knew she was drawing me something too). The problem is, she's an amazing artist, really skilled and just, great. And I'm not at all. I can barely draw honestly. I used to be okay with still life drawings and things I did in my art class, but almost nothing from then stuck in my skills or memory and I just, can't do anything decent now. And it's really upsetting me because I want to give her something nice that she'll like for her birthday because I already messed up my gift for her last year and I just, I don't know what to do because I don't know how to make her something that's good enough. I really don't want her to be disappointed with my gift, and that's assuming I can even *make* anything for her at all. I just wish I was better at, doing things and learning and that I could actually draw like I see in my head but my hands won't do it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 4, 2021)

EerieCreatures said:


> snip



That’s exactly what I’m struggling with.

As for what you’re worried about, if you don’t mind me commenting (if you do, I apologize, and ignore this): I want to say if she is asking you to draw something that she will appreciate it no matter what as long as you put time and effort in it.  I feel like a hypocrite saying this since recently I drew some artwork for some friends and they all liked my art but I felt really embarrassed with my quality of art since I don’t know drawing techniques and colored pencils are my tools for coloring  while they’ve made me really adorable digital art. I think considering the fact that she’s picky, that she insisted on this gift because she wants to see what you can make for her and I am sure - being your friend, she is aware of how you feel and perhaps is maybe the reason she insists on that as a gift.

I could be completely wrong, but you and her both sound like amazing friends if she’s doing that for your birthday and seeing how much you’re worrying about it. Sorry for butting in. I just wanted to try to encourage you.


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jun 4, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> snip so it's not so long



Please don't apologize for commenting! This was actually, really lovely of you honestly, and I really appreciate it. I've just been sitting here rereading what you said, just being really touched by it and not knowing what to say. I was feeling really down because I had been trying to practice drawing some and it wasn't working like I wanted it to, and, I don't know but I think I just really needed to hear something like this so, thank you very much actually. You did actually encourage me a whole lot, and I really do appreciate it so, so much.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 4, 2021)

EerieCreatures said:


> Please don't apologize for commenting! This was actually, really lovely of you honestly, and I really appreciate it. I've just been sitting here rereading what you said, just being really touched by it and not knowing what to say. I was feeling really down because I had been trying to practice drawing some and it wasn't working like I wanted it to, and, I don't know but I think I just really needed to hear something like this so, thank you very much actually. You did actually encourage me a whole lot, and I really do appreciate it so, so much.



I’m happy to hear that  . If you ever need to vent again, my dms are always open.


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jun 4, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m happy to hear that  . If you ever need to vent again, my dms are always open.


Thank you so much.  I might just take you up on that! And I'm also happy to listen if you ever want to talk about something too.
Or if you want someone to share in toyhouse troubles with. cx


----------



## Neb (Jun 4, 2021)

This might be the weirdest and most intense medication withdrawal I’ve had. Instead of feeling more depressed I’m having a killer headache with some nausea. Not even painkillers are helping. Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2021)

Spoiler



Nope I wasn't ready for that episode. Sure it had some good stuff tucked in(especially that pudding and ham stuff loool) but yeah they also showed when my fave character died earlier on.. haaa :^^^) it was like a 300th celebration episode so it was basically a lot of stuff from earlier on



oh well i could pay customs last night ... would be nice if they drove it out tomorrow but no hopes tbf LOL.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 4, 2021)

Feels bad, knowing my whole family is at my brothers wedding right now and only I'm missing. And no, it's not my fault. My brother jsut organised extremelly bad, giving zero information, making the trip impossible for me. But it hurts, even my Mom came, she always dodged to come visit me and here she is, at my brothers wedding.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 4, 2021)

I was in a good mood today, I don’t understand how my mood could turn so fast. I just feel sad rn


----------



## King koopa (Jun 4, 2021)

My neighbors ard at it agian with the fireworks! so loud. Someone outside even said "Shut up with the fireworks!" And I don't blame them. I've tried to call the cops but after they leave like a couple days later they go RIGHT back to it. Yeah, I get fireworks are pretty, but notice most people use them on the 4th of July and new years, not every day. Sometimes they do it in the morning too! Like bruh no one can see the fireworks why are you doing this     I hate my neighborhood but I don't have new house money so i'm stuck here


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2021)

I need to use my phone less. I've developed a callous on my little finger from where the case rests when I hold it. Alternatively I could continue my terrible habits and just buy a softer case.


----------



## vixened (Jun 4, 2021)

its 8 am, the tv doesn't need to be so f***ing loud. _ugggggh_


----------



## LordPembroke (Jun 4, 2021)

i'm incredibly arachnophobic, and there's a fairly large spider in my bathroom that hides in a hole in the skirting board where a pipe goes in, meaning that nobody can catch it 

the problem is that it only tends to come out when it's dark, so now i'm paranoid of going to the toilet during the night


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2021)

second vaccine dose hasn't been as nice to me as the first was. I'm super tired, physically exhausted for no reason, and I even have a slight headache. I could barely pick up one of our big cats cause i just feel so weak. I also have no appetite though I should prob be drinking water (whoops!).

at least my funny doggo has made this day pretty enjoyable so far.


----------



## deana (Jun 4, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Feels bad, knowing my whole family is at my brothers wedding right now and only I'm missing. And no, it's not my fault. My brother jsut organised extremelly bad, giving zero information, making the trip impossible for me. But it hurts, even my Mom came, she always dodged to come visit me and here she is, at my brothers wedding.


Sorry you are going through that Mipha. Weirdly the same sort of thing happened to me, my sister decided to skip out on a big wedding and just had a small ceremony with immediate family only - except me. The wedding picture's showing the bride and groom with their families makes it look like I don't even exist. I will say though as more time passes it bothers me less, hopefully in time you'll feel less bad about it too. Sending you good vibes today  ❤ 


I have had a horrible sleep for the last two nights due to the current heatwave. The temp is supposed to drop tomorrow and I can't wait for it, I really can not handle a third night of sleep like this so I'm really hoping I'll be able to get some real rest this time.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 4, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Sorry you are going through that Mipha. Weirdly the same sort of thing happened to me, my sister decided to skip out on a big wedding and just had a small ceremony with immediate family only - except me. The wedding picture's showing the bride and groom with their families makes it look like I don't even exist. I will say though as more time passes it bothers me less, hopefully in time you'll feel less bad about it too. Sending you good vibes today  ❤



Oh wow, that's so mean. I'm sorry that you had to go through this.. I'm glad that you're able to be less bothered by it by now! 
Sadly hormons of pregnancy are currently not helping the situation a lot - I hope tomorrow it will be better, but I fear that there
will be the flood of pictures coming, once the wedding itself is over. q-q
And thank you. ❤

Good luck with your sleep also, you can send some heat my way. I would prefer that over the rainy wheater!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 4, 2021)

this. this is bothering me, whatever happened the last time l played l must been getting beaten up. My health is very low. And why am l playing this again, game feels sad because its old but not withTP? My brain is weird that's all


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 4, 2021)

I found another artist who makes really beautiful and adorable Fire Emblem fan art and also some random Hubert artwork whom I have no idea who they belong to or if they belong to the same person (there were several I found on the website). It makes me happy and in aw and at the same time depressed when I look at what I can only create and the lack of quality. At the same time, maybe this is good since it can be seen as a way of testing my interest and how committed to improving I am (then again, having no money may make it impossible for now or at least trying other coloring and drawing tools or going digital.  ).


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 4, 2021)

I've come to realize recently that most social situations are also a cause for my anxiety. I never thought I was one to be nervous in social situations yet here I am. I have quite the crippling fear of judgment or embarrassment, especially at work. Even a little bit around the flat as well. I feel uncomfortable in the work office and too anxious to ask questions. I don't like social gatherings at work as I haven't really made any friends and I feel like I can't blend in anywhere. I feel like I'm weird, don't act normal, quiet and an annoyance. I can't tell if what is in my head is true or not. 

I broke down and cried last night, which is something I don't usually do. I think this medication changeover is still messing with my head as well as making me nauseous 24/7. I'm hoping once the old medication is out of my system and the new one is in that I won't be as anxious.


----------



## trashpedia (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm starting to feel imposter syndrome a lot lately when meeting people with similar interests as me and realizing that I probably don't fit in very well ._.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2021)

My email said my package was delivered even though it WASN'T! 'EXTREMELY. ****ING. PISSED NOW!! USPS BETTER have a good explanation for this!


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 4, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I found another artist who makes really beautiful and adorable Fire Emblem fan art and also some random Hubert artwork whom I have no idea who they belong to or if they belong to the same person (there were several I found on the website). It makes me happy and in aw and at the same time depressed when I look at what I can only create and the lack of quality. At the same time, maybe this is good since it can be seen as a way of testing my interest and how committed to improving I am (then again, having no money may make it impossible for now or at least trying other coloring and drawing tools or going digital.  ).



I can give you the immediate tip for art that as long as drawing makes you happy then it doesn't matter how "good" or "bad" you are. Even just enjoying the activity is enough of a reason to keep drawing.

It also definitely isn't impossible to improve with lower quality materials. The more you draw the more you'll learn the techniques on how to use your tools! Those same skills you learn will be just as useful when you eventually do save up enough to upgrade. As a final tip when you do decide to upgrade your materials remember that you don't always have to go for the most expensive stuff. My personal favourite set of coloured pencils cost me about 25 euros and it remains my favourite to this day.​


----------



## riummi (Jun 4, 2021)

I feel overwhelmed with ideas to model. I want to try and make it fun with my own style but I also need to prioritize what looks good on a portfolio :c


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 4, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I can give you the immediate tip for art that as long as drawing makes you happy then it doesn't matter how "good" or "bad" you are. Even just enjoying the activity is enough of a reason to keep drawing.
> 
> It also definitely isn't impossible to improve with lower quality materials. The more you draw the more you'll learn the techniques on how to use your tools! Those same skills you learn will be just as useful when you eventually do save up enough to upgrade. As a final tip when you do decide to upgrade your materials remember that you don't always have to go for the most expensive stuff. My personal favourite set of coloured pencils cost me about 25 euros and it remains my favourite to this day.​



Thanks so much for the tip and taking the time to reply . 

I definitely am having a lot of fun drawing regardless of these doubts I’m having and I am going to keep drawing for now since it has been a great stress reliever and fun trying to get some of my ideas on paper.

I didn’t know that was possible. Thank you . That is very encouraging to hear in fact.


----------



## riummi (Jun 4, 2021)

omg im happy but this is so nerve racking ;-; I didn't think I'd even get considered for an initial interview but I get so nervous for them ahhh


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 4, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 4, 2021)

This classmate I have never met in person won’t stop asking me for help with their homework. I’m taking an online college statistics course and I reached out to a person seeking help a month ago to try and be nice and helpful. After all, maybe they could help me too. Wrong. At first, I tried asking them for help but to no avail, they either haven’t done the homework yet or have no idea how to do it. Now it’s been EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. I wouldn’t mind if it’s maybe 1-2 problems every now and then but no. I have been getting maybe 15 photos of questions and long strings of text messages for these past few days. I even tried helping them how to apply the knowledge but they keep asking me for answers and they‘re not even trying. Now they’re going so far as to ask with how to do their quizzes. No thank you. I’ve been trying to sound vague with my availability but they end up double-texting and I can’t help but to oblige. They sound nice and they’re a bit older than me but the only thing that didn’t sit right with me was “My boyfriend is taking me out to dinner. Enjoy your Publix xx” (Publix is a grocery store chain where I live and I told the  that I just came back from the store) It just kind of sounded stuck up to me. I’ve had it. I really hate confrontation but I don’t like being used like this.
Edit: I blocked them. Hopefully I won’t get any messages from the actual website since they can still contact me there...


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 4, 2021)

worrying about the future i guess
at least college debt isn't as much of a problem because i've got a very good scholarship but it's like
very worrying thinking about the future because i have no clue what's ahead but i've gotta face it and i've made it through what the me of the past worried about so there's no reason i can't handle what's ahead of me but
god i still want to be some kid or something just 
messing around fishing every day going to the park for three four hours just to walk sitting out on the stoop at night and just thinking about nothing
i hope the future is as bright as i hope


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 4, 2021)

got a nice cup of water with ice... but like it tastes soapy...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 5, 2021)

My new Joy Con shells were supposed to arrive 3 days ago. Yesterday I got a mail, saying they are sorry, but there was a mistake and that instead of delivering it to me, they forgot about it (it was in the delivery car already).. and today it's back on "Arrived at distribution site".. I really want my new Joy Con shells and I'm worried it will get into a loop D;

Also, don't make me pay for 10-day shipping, if it takes obviously longer 


EDIT: Oh, it just arrived


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 5, 2021)

lol even just texting my boss to let him know I want to use my company car to travel almost gave me an anxiety attack, like I got a headache and felt like I was going to throw up. I tried to explain to my mum earlier what I've been experiencing but she didn't seem to want to listen. She always says to ring her when I'm upset, but it's no use when she doesn't understand anxiety at all. My dad has panic disorder, but even then he doesn't understand either (nor does he listen). What's even the point of trying to reach out or not bottle things up when no one wants to hear it or understand? Hence why here is my only outlet, and even then it feels that I'm talking to a brick wall.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2021)

Good job Firefox removing like the most essential tool, view image info...wtf. Y'know knowing the actual size was nice and stuff.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 5, 2021)

feel like crying for no reason at all. kinda annoying


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 5, 2021)

I just woke up to give one of my cats her medicine and to go to the bathroom and, before I woke up, I was having a nightmare or bad dream and one of my late cats was in it; now I miss her more than I already was missing her.  I’m going back to sleep now and hope I won’t dream or the dream isn’t scary. Also my cat was bad as usual when I gave her her medicine; I have a feeling I’ll find them on the floor later .


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 5, 2021)

I STG I better not have Covid AGAIN due to the carelessness of a coworker AGAIN. Just found out today a coworker has it, after I've already been feeling like the past few days like I have a cold. I thought it was just my period but it may not be.

*Different job but still

Also I think I smell like dog ****. A dog had explosive diarrhea that got on me (not his fault, he's a sweet boy) but there's speckle stains on my pants still.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 5, 2021)

Well today isn't a good day in my neighborhood, so I'll just Spoiler tag the story because I don't want to offend/scare anyone 


Spoiler: A shooting



So I'm not sure what started it, but there is a shooting in my neighborhood right now and I'm scared. I'm in the basement along with my family for safety. Yeah, I'm not sure why this is happening but this is not good. Luckily no one is hurt, but we're still down here for safety. Now, I always have known my neighborhood is bad, but this is beyond anything I've experienced. I just hope I'll be ok by the time whoever is shooting is done.
Also, if I don't make it, feel free to have all my collectibles and tell my friends that I'll miss them in heaven


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2021)

Spoiler: just random **** dont mind lol



okay wow season 19 series finale episode(s) was just.... who the hell did let you direct them LOL... also you did not go well with that dude, man, why did you marry him oh well hope ur happy lol.



also i wonder if i can still fit size 8(uk) on dresses...


----------



## oak (Jun 5, 2021)

Work accident ramble.



Spoiler



It's been a week since I was in an accident at work and it's still giving me anxiety. I drive big trucks that carry containers on the ports property (just like a semi-truck but fully automatic) and I was stopped so that a crane could lift the container off my back. Except somehow the can hit the back of my truck and my whole truck shook and the back had a big gash in the metal. Neither the crane driver or I was injured but it gave me lingering anxiety even a week later.

This is my 3rd accident at work in my truck but the last 2 accidents were deemed not my fault in any way, but it's still scary cause so many of my coworkers have been injured or died. Accidents are so normal that my foreman asked why I bothered to make a complaint about the accident. My whole truck was damaged and I thought I was doing the right thing. It's just cause it happened in the last 15 minutes of the shift, and because of the accident my foreman had to stay late to make a report. All he cared about was leaving on time and I could have been injured. I never wanted to be a longshoreman but now I'm stuck for financial reasons.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 5, 2021)

I ended up deleting the tweet though it was up for 27 minutes so I hope no one saw it . I’m nervous about that and what I posted since I feel like I don’t talk normal or express myself good. And it was four tweets long .

I wish I could just make tweets and not worry about it. Anxiety sucks :/. 


	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2021



oak said:


> Work accident ramble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow. I don’t know what to say other than I am glad you are safe and am sorry you have to deal with more crap at work, not to mention the risk and your financial situation. Can you file a complaint about the guy (not that that will do anything)? I wish you could do something without putting yourself at risk of getting injured or killed or losing your job.


----------



## oak (Jun 5, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I ended up deleting the tweet though it was up for 27 minutes so I hope no one saw it . I’m nervous about that and what I posted since I feel like I don’t talk normal or express myself good. And it was four tweets long .
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2021
> ...


Thanks for the reply Dun. There's no point in filling a complaint cause he's a foreman with way more seniority then me. Luckily the crane driver stood up for me and said he agreed it was the right decision to make an accident report, despite all of us having to stay late past the end of our shift.

I'll be okay though. I have moments where I hate longshoring but I don't even know what else I'd be doing, so I guess this is good enough for now. Thanks again Dun.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 5, 2021)

Where do they get the milk in Zootopia?


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 5, 2021)

I’m trying to draw using shapes and I keep hearing people’s voices echoing outside. I hate noise so much

Edit: Forgot our neighbor is having a graduation party for one of their kids.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 5, 2021)

Psydye said:


> My email said my package was delivered even though it WASN'T! 'EXTREMELY. ****ING. PISSED NOW!! USPS BETTER have a good explanation for this!


check if it was delivered to a different address that is similar to yours. Happened to my family 5 times and we had to drive over to the family that gets our packages.


Right now l'm disappointed about there is only one poppy parker doll that's available and she does have the skin tone l want but she doesn't have blonde hair or black hair. So l probably will have to reroot this doll's hair because its red. Or l should maybe do a wig instead. Lot of money for this doll but l say it's still worth it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Well today isn't a good day in my neighborhood, so I'll just Spoiler tag the story because I don't want to offend/scare anyone
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A shooting
> ...



Holy crap, are you and your family okay?  I know this was earlier today, but I’m worried.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 5, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Holy crap, are you and your family okay?  I know this was earlier today, but I’m worried.


I'm fine now thank you. Though it was a scary situation that I hope I never have to go through again


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 5, 2021)

There’s a lady that I’ve just started working with on Saturdays and she sleeps a lot, which in my limited experience doesn’t seem good. I like her, but I don’t want to get too close to her because she will never improve. I get attached to people easily and I don’t want to go through the grief of losing her.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 5, 2021)

The noise is interrupting my concentration. I can’t stand all of the sound—cars, people—it’s mostly the people. Party or not, can’t you keep your volume down or stay indoors?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2021)

Tempted to order this dress but I dunno if I can fit UK size 8 these days...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 6, 2021)

oak said:


> Work accident ramble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oak said:


> Thanks for the reply Dun. There's no point in filling a complaint cause he's a foreman with way more seniority then me. Luckily the crane driver stood up for me and said he agreed it was the right decision to make an accident report, despite all of us having to stay late past the end of our shift.
> 
> I'll be okay though. I have moments where I hate longshoring but I don't even know what else I'd be doing, so I guess this is good enough for now. Thanks again Dun.


I'm sorry to hear about your accident and I'm glad that you're safe! Is there anyone higher than your foreman that you can make a complaint or file a report to? It sounds like your workplace doesn't take health and safety seriously and that really sucks ://


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2021)

also, ordered that and shirt hope it fits lol. sale man.

also lol when a member username exists but kinda doesn't, lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 6, 2021)

I seem to get left out a lot. I'm forgotten about when it comes to inviting/or just knowing about important work meetings that I should be attending. I'm left out when my flatmates cook meals or have drinks. I wish I felt like I was cared about or wanted here, but I can't help but feel like an outsider.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2021)

still haven't come out to my dad and others and it's really bothering me. also my mom continued to use my old name/pronouns, and when I correct her she just gets all defensive and mad at me for not "being patient." I know she prob needs more time to get used to it but honestly the fact that she keeps getting it wrong 1. makes me feel really uncomfortable and 2. makes me feel like me changing my preferred name/pronouns is a burden and insignificant. and the fact that I'm afraid to tell anyone else (especially my dad) makes me feel invalidated.

I want to go to a pride festival but the one happening nearby won't happen til after I leave to go south. I guess it's not like I could really make friends anyways ://///


also my dad really still tryna force me to do **** even tho I'll literally be 22 in 5 days.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 6, 2021)

medical bills came in yesterday. would have rather just died than gone into the doctor. life is barely worth living as it is now i have to pay sooo much money and i dont even get anything out of it. i hate this. i hate everything. im never going to a doctor again. they didnt even help me at all. whats the point of insurance anyways


----------



## oak (Jun 6, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your accident and I'm glad that you're safe! Is there anyone higher than your foreman that you can make a complaint or file a report to? It sounds like your workplace doesn't take health and safety seriously and that really sucks ://


The superintendent came to the scene and told me the truck absolutely needed to go to the mechanic shop, so that validated me enough to ignore the foreman. Thanks for your concern though. Safety hasn't been a priority at my work but I have to give them credit that the safety had improved over the last year. They brought in an extra safety committee just to address the issue. At least I don't see anyone drunk on the ports property anymore lmao.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 6, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> snip



 I’m so sorry. Please don’t say life is barely worth living  that makes me so sad. You’re one of the nicest people I know and you have every right to live and be happy. I wish there was something more I can do for you. Your situation sounds incredibly frustrating and disheartening; I don’t blame you for not wanting to go to the doctor again. Please hang in there and let me know if I can do anything for you


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 6, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m so sorry. Please don’t say life is barely worth living  that makes me so sad. You’re one of the nicest people I know and you have every right to live and be happy. I wish there was something more I can do for you. Your situation sounds incredibly frustrating and disheartening; I don’t blame you for not wanting to go to the doctor again. Please hang in there and let me know if I can do anything for you


thanks dun  sorry for saying that


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 6, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> thanks dun  sorry for saying that



You have no need to apologize to me. Just please try to treat yourself better even though things are tough now . _hugs . _


----------



## King koopa (Jun 6, 2021)

A bit crazy so I'll just put a Spoiler 


Spoiler



So after the shooting yesterday I have some new info about what happened. So first no one was killed, though one person was injured. And because of what happened, we're on what my dad calls "cool down" which means no one can leave the house for the day just to make sure we're safe. I don't go outside that much anyway, but the part that bothers me is the shooting part itself. I just hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 6, 2021)

It is too hot. I hate summer and the humidity. I think my covid vaccine side effects have worn off I just feel sick because of the heat now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 6, 2021)

My sketch experiment is turning out messy at the part I reached :/.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2021)

Spoiler: lgbt+ rant lol



im ****ed off bc I was looking for quizzes on romantic orientation and some stupid website has the audacity to be like "romantic orientation is just another term for sexual orientation" NO THE **** IT ISN'T. JUST BECAUSE I'M ACE DOES NOT MEAN I'M ARO TOO YOU DUMB ****.






the audacity, the sheer bs.


----------



## Neb (Jun 6, 2021)

I got ghosted again wooo.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 6, 2021)

Firecrackers again. I don’t get why people feel the need to shoot them all year around and pretty much all throughout the day. I’m having a lot of intrusive thoughts. Also, annoyed I left some marks from erasing what I was working on earlier. I should have looked how to draw hands first . I should have started out with something simple.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 6, 2021)

I am grumpy today so I’m back.

If summer wasn’t bad enough the neighbours with a backyard behind my house insist on having fires. Every damn night. Lord knows what they burn but it is _so _smoky that we have to close all our doors and windows and they wait! They wait until it’s finally starting to cool down to go outside and burn things. It’s not a regular “roasting marshmallows” campfire because that I wouldn’t mind. This is a “we’re burning something other than wood” fire and it’s always so smoky and it smells terrible. 

I hate it. I hate summer. I want it to be cold again so my neighbours are stuck inside.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 6, 2021)

oak said:


> The superintendent came to the scene and told me the truck absolutely needed to go to the mechanic shop, so that validated me enough to ignore the foreman. Thanks for your concern though. Safety hasn't been a priority at my work but I have to give them credit that the safety had improved over the last year. They brought in an extra safety committee just to address the issue. At least I don't see anyone drunk on the ports property anymore lmao.


yeah I just know how crap it can be when your workplace ignores your safety concerns, or even goes as far as covering it up. I've seen it happen to friends and to myself. That's good that your superintendent helped out though. I hope they continue to be safer for your sake and you continue to stick up for yourself 



xSuperMario64x said:


> still haven't come out to my dad and others and it's really bothering me. also my mom continued to use my old name/pronouns, and when I correct her she just gets all defensive and mad at me for not "being patient." I know she prob needs more time to get used to it but honestly the fact that she keeps getting it wrong 1. makes me feel really uncomfortable and 2. makes me feel like me changing my preferred name/pronouns is a burden and insignificant. and the fact that I'm afraid to tell anyone else (especially my dad) makes me feel invalidated.
> 
> I want to go to a pride festival but the one happening nearby won't happen til after I leave to go south. I guess it's not like I could really make friends anyways ://///
> 
> ...





xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: lgbt+ rant lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can relate to both of these. 

I'm not out to anyone irl about being aroace. All my workmates are either married, have partners and/or kids, and then there's me in my own aroace world where I wouldn't be bothered if I stayed single for life. I feel like if I was out to my workmates, and even friends/family, there would be an explanation for why I am the way I am. Perhaps there doesn't need to be an explanation, but I'd feel more at peace if people knew how I truly felt/what I truly am. I'm sorry to hear that you're struggling as well, especially with your mum. I'm sure she is trying to make an effort and it may take some time, but don't let that feel like you're a hassle to people because you deserve to have them call you by the right name and/or pronouns <3

as for the second part, that's so BS lol but I'm not surprised as some people don't know how to differentiate between the two. It's like how I'm in a few ace groups on Facebook and ever since i joined them I've been getting more and more dating app ads?? Fb clearly doesn't understand what aroace truly means LOL


----------



## Locket (Jun 6, 2021)

all of my old threads keep getting revived and its SCARY </3

me from before 2019 is the complete opposite of the current me


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2021)

I just got done crying for a bit.  I think I was bottling my emotions and needed to let them out.  I was feeling like I haven’t been a good enough friend to my friends.  So many people look up to me and depend on me and sometimes I feel like I let them down... but they reassured me that’s not the case.  The Mavs also lost their series.  I’m starting to feel better though.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 7, 2021)

Helped a client with their academics and was I hoping to get paid a bit more since I put a lot more effort and spent a lot more hours into teaching than I had expected. Now the client refuses to give me a raise and I just feel sad. Actually, the client hasn’t even _paid_ me, which sucks a lot more. Wish I had used the time to study for myself instead of worrying about someone else‘s deadlines if I wasn’t getting paid anyway lol.

Also, I can’t care enough for this module at all. At this rate I’m going to fail; I don’t want to, but god I can’t be bothered. I’m tired of the grind and I want a longer break.


----------



## rianne (Jun 7, 2021)

Can I unsee this or
???????????????????


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 7, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 7, 2021)

I stayed up too late, I’m going to pay for it in the morning. I have a feeling that I’m not going to sleep well tonight anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2021)

Humid headache weather like.. I already had a slight headache from other stuff this doesn't make it better lol


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 7, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> medical bills came in yesterday. would have rather just died than gone into the doctor. life is barely worth living as it is now i have to pay sooo much money and i dont even get anything out of it. i hate this. i hate everything. im never going to a doctor again. they didnt even help me at all. whats the point of insurance anyways


Noo noo, never say that! You are more important to people than you realize! I totally understand how you feel about medical bills, and hating everything, I really do. I'm so sorry you feel this way.  Please feel free to PM me, okay? Call your medical facility's billing department - most, if not all of them have a payment plan option. Totally take advantage of those. Insurance is finicky - it always feels as though it's not worth it until you meet your deductible, but the amount needed to meet it is insane.

Last year, I had a surgery that just the surgery alone cost $125,000 but with all the other appointments associated with it, it was probably $200,000. I paid ZERO out of pocket, because I'd met my deductible already. Crazyyy!

Edit: my concept of time has eluded me. It was 2 years ago lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Last year, I had a surgery that just the surgery alone cost $125,000 but with all the other appointments associated with it, it was probably $200,000. I paid ZERO out of pocket, because I'd met my deductible already. Crazyyy!



Bruh this is literally insane, who the actual heck would charge that much??

like whoa.. i'm sorry D:


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

Spoiler



So cool down is over, but I'm going over a friend's house later on and my dad told me to be cautious just in case because you never know.... why did this shooting have to happen  lucky my friend lives in a better neighborhood but still


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 7, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Bruh this is literally insane, who the actual heck would charge that much??
> 
> like whoa.. i'm sorry D:


It was a pretty insane surgery though tbh, it was during my pregnancy, they went in while I was 5 months pregnant and repaired the opening in my son's spine before he was born (he has Spina Bifida). They closed his back up, closed the amniotic sac, closed me up, then he continued to stay in for another 3 months and was born a month early. Wild stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> It was a pretty insane surgery though tbh, it was during my pregnancy, they went in while I was 5 months pregnant and repaired the opening in my son's spine before he was born (he has Spina Bifida). They closed his back up, closed the amniotic sac, closed me up, then he continued to stay in for another 3 months and was born a month early. Wild stuff.


Holy ****, man I hope you guys were/are okay  But yeah pretty amazing what surgeries can be done also.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 7, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Holy ****, man I hope you guys were/are okay  But yeah pretty amazing what surgeries can be done also.


Thank you, yeah, we are okay.  It was wild though! I definitely think this saved him from a lot more challenges that he would've faced had we not done it.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 7, 2021)

Spoiler: Personal rambles



Oh my dad drives me crazy sometimes.

We’re in the middle of a heatwave and he has audacity to ask, “I bet you wish we would’ve moved now, huh?” As if it was _my _choice to stay in Ontario. He rolled his eyes and said that I was the one who didn't want to move completely glossing over the fact that _he’s _the one on disability/unable to get a job, that _he’s_ the one who _needs _a family doctor ASAP and main floor accessible housing wherever we go.

That’s not to shame or belittle him for those things but _those _are the reasons we stayed. Because he didn’t want to have to try and reapply for disability in a new province and he didn’t know how he’d handle not getting a doctor quickly (he’s on a few medications and we’re not sure how those will be handled upon moving. He also refused to call/make an appointment with his doctor to find out). 

I’m just so frustrated. I can’t even go to a different room to get a break from him because it’s over 30 degrees on the main floor so the upstairs is far worse.

I wish rent prices weren’t horrendous so I could just move out.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2021)

My Switch has a faulty backlight and I'm not sure how it happened. Either I'm gonna have to get it repaired by someone(not sure who), repair myself(whom I don't trust) or invest in another Switch. *sigh*


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 7, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Noo noo, never say that! You are more important to people than you realize! I totally understand how you feel about medical bills, and hating everything, I really do. I'm so sorry you feel this way.  Please feel free to PM me, okay? Call your medical facility's billing department - most, if not all of them have a payment plan option. Totally take advantage of those. Insurance is finicky - it always feels as though it's not worth it until you meet your deductible, but the amount needed to meet it is insane.
> 
> Last year, I had a surgery that just the surgery alone cost $125,000 but with all the other appointments associated with it, it was probably $200,000. I paid ZERO out of pocket, because I'd met my deductible already. Crazyyy!
> 
> Edit: my concept of time has eluded me. It was 2 years ago lol


wow thats awesome that you were able to get all of that off your bill! i do have some hope my bill can be reduced so im going to call and find out. thanks for the kind words. you and @Dunquixote are right, i need to remember that being kind isnt only for others its for me too and i shouldnt be so cruel to myself


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2021)

hell idk maybe I am aromantic who tf knows at this point 


also incessantly stressing abt money and I can't stop yay


----------



## rianne (Jun 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> hell idk maybe I am aromantic who tf knows at this point
> 
> 
> also incessantly stressing abt money and I can't stop yay


Props to you for sharing the journey of self love, reflection and identity on here because I'm still unsure of my sexuality and I'm nearing my 30s (although it is a lifelong journey, to be fair). <3 I hope you stay relatively patient with yourself as you figure it out. And it's okay to not have a definitive label just yet (or ever). Really. I also hope it doesn't stress you out to the point of affecting your quality of life; I saw the posts where you shared that your family is causing a bit of friction, unintentionally or otherwise. I'm sorry it's like that thus far.

- - -

It's hair wash day. Bleh.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Neb (Jun 7, 2021)

I’m sick of people making agreements or promises with me and never following through on them. It’s hurtful. If you don’t want to do something or changed your mind _say it_. Please don’t leave the other person hanging. My ex did this daily and whenever someone else does it all of that leftover trauma comes back.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 7, 2021)

feeling down and out lately. i'm not sure where to go from here.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 7, 2021)

Feel like everyday is just the same boring day and having to deal with personal life issues constantly has really made me feel numb. I don't know what to feel anymore.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 7, 2021)

I ended up scrapping the drawing I was trying to work on yesterday. it left a bunch of eraser marks . I’m a bit frustrated that i have some good ideas but my skill level is far from being able to do anything with them. I am definitely not discouraged, I just am having a hard time keeping an idea simple. Like I was considering trying to draw my “oc” but i keep coming up with more interesting ideas and then I try them and welp, . I could just draw AC villagers, but I keep getting ambitious by wanting to draw something else. I do owe a few more friends some drawings though so... hmm...


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

Today is a wierd day, I found out a girl in my class has a crush on me, but I don't know or like her so I'm not sure what to do


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 7, 2021)

I forgot again to look into getting a new phone. It is constantly annoying me how it goes off charge each time I move or type on my phone, yet by the end of the day, I forget. Got to make a point to when my mom comes home from my sister’s this week since when I draw using a reference on it, the vibration or sound of it going off/on charge gets so annoying.

Also bothered that I can’t just leave a tweet up without get anxious about it.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 7, 2021)

i have to go to school tomorrow because i have to take stupid finals. i am more anxious about showing up to school in person than taking the actual test. don't even get me started on next year, im all ready anxious about going in person full time and idk how im ever going to make friends.


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jun 7, 2021)

My birthday is tomorrow, and it's, kind of 50/50 situation honestly. On the one hand I'm excited, especially because I'll finally get to see the present my best friend made for me. But also, it's, weird. Might get a little heavy, so I'll put the reasons why in a spoiler.



Spoiler



So, earlier this year, my father passed away very suddenly. I didn't know he was sick until I got an email telling me he was dying and didn't have much time left. That was in the morning, and he died that evening. Overall, I think I've been coping with it pretty well. He was never really around, I mostly knew him from the occasional letter and a few calls, though those were mostly for my sister or my mom. Still, it hit me pretty hard yesterday, and today, that he's gone. That this year I won't get a quick phone call to say happy birthday or his trademark send flowers for every occasion. He's just gone. 

And it's not just him, either. This is the first year I'm celebrating my birthday without my older sister. She's still alive but, we haven't spoken in months and the few times we have she, treated me kindly of badly. I don't even think she'll remember it is my birthday, at least that's how her behavior towards me for the last times I knew her, leads me to believe. We used to be, close as anything, for most of my life. And now it's all just gone and, I try to deal with it as best I can, but sometimes it still really hurts just, everything. I'll be honest, I don't have a lot of people in my life, even fewer that I'm actually close with. And now I've lost half of the few people who are most important to me in less than a year and it's. Feels really messed up.


I want to be happy on my birthday but, this is all just breaking my heart. and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 7, 2021)

I must have had water or something on my hand since now there is some really noticeable brown smears on my drawing. I’m upset since the drawing ended up being good (or at least as good as my limited skill can be) and it took a long time. good news is there were still noticeable smears from the erasing of the scrapped drawing in that area so maybe it doesn’t hurt it much worse :/.

Tomorrow my mom is visiting my sister’s for a few days. Not looking forward to doing the cat’s iv treatments with my dad since he doesn’t wash his hands when he goes to the bathroom.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 7, 2021)

EerieCreatures said:


> My birthday is tomorrow, and it's, kind of 50/50 situation honestly. On the one hand I'm excited, especially because I'll finally get to see the present my best friend made for me. But also, it's, weird. Might get a little heavy, so I'll put the reasons why in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though I don't know you, I wish I could give you a hug. I can't imagine how much this all hurts. Maybe something small and unexpected will bring you a bit of joy tomorrow.  I will hope so for you! And my inbox is always open if you ever need to talk to someone.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jun 7, 2021)

the lady at Walgreens wasn’t lying when she said I might have minor flu like symptoms after my second shot, but I didn’t expect it to be this bad… it hurts to even lift my arm and I have a massive headache. currently running on 2 Tylenol


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jun 7, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Even though I don't know you, I wish I could give you a hug. I can't imagine how much this all hurts. Maybe something small and unexpected will bring you a bit of joy tomorrow.  I will hope so for you! And my inbox is always open if you ever need to talk to someone.


Thank you, I really appreciate that a lot actually. I've been okay most of the time but, thinking about my birthday just brought up a lot of pain all of a sudden. That would be nice though, a little surprise, I'll hope for it too. ^^ Thank you again though, your kindness really means a lot to me.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 7, 2021)

EerieCreatures said:


> My birthday is tomorrow, and it's, kind of 50/50 situation honestly. On the one hand I'm excited, especially because I'll finally get to see the present my best friend made for me. But also, it's, weird. Might get a little heavy, so I'll put the reasons why in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m really sorry to hear that. Don’t feel ashamed if you aren’t in good spirits on your birthday or anytime soon. That is a lot what you’re going through. And when it comes to grief, my mom says there is nothing wrong with taking a long time to move on; it’s human nature to have difficulty and she tells me it’s okay for me to still cry and miss my two kitties who passed away over three years ago. 

I’m sure your friend will understand if she’s aware of your situation. If you need to talk, my dms are open too. Hang in there.


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jun 8, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m really sorry to hear that. Don’t feel ashamed if you aren’t in good spirits on your birthday or anytime soon. That is a lot what you’re going through. And when it comes to grief, my mom says there is nothing wrong with taking a long time to move on; it’s human nature to have difficulty and she tells me it’s okay for me to still cry and miss my two kitties who passed away over three years ago.
> 
> I’m sure your friend will understand if she’s aware of your situation. If you need to talk, my dms are open too. Hang in there.


Thank you, this is the second time you've said things I needed to hear, when I needed them, and I'm very grateful for that. ❤ I tend to be a bit hard on myself about getting sad, when I feel I'm supposed to be happy. Which doesn't really helps things much, I guess. 
And I'm sorry, about your kitties, I have two of my own so I can imagine how difficult it must have been to lose them too.

My friend does know, and she has been really good to me and trying to help me throughout all of this. But I dislike troubling her with unpleasant things like this, especially with her birthday in a few days as well. I really do appreciate the offer to talk, and I will do my best.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 8, 2021)

Spoiler



I'm tempted to join genshin twt because I love the game but I'm afraid I won't get to enjoy it because I feel anything I do will somehow be problematic to someone and it'll ruin my whole experience with the game. It's the same with what happened to anitwt, I joined and instantly found so many toxic things like shipping wars and stuff, it was so hard for me to enjoy things at peace without finding someone getting mad at something 24/7.  I get maybe some are warranted but some are just downright rude and disrespectful.

I'll just sit in my little corner and enjoy the game myself hahaha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2021)

Psydye said:


> My Switch has a faulty backlight and I'm not sure how it happened. Either I'm gonna have to get it repaired by someone(not sure who), repair myself(whom I don't trust) or invest in another Switch. *sigh*


Ugh I'm sorry I need to replace my battery or just buy a new one myself I think, think it's kinda fried cause I never got how to properly turn it off as I should have D:


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 8, 2021)

Sometimes I feel like I'm my own worst enemy. I hate making mistakes and I hold myself so accountable to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2021)

EerieCreatures said:


> - snip -



Hey, I know you posted this yesterday, but I just wanted to let you know you’re not alone.  My mom passed away in December of last year and my sister is in prison, so it has basically just been my dad, stepmom, and myself.  I don’t have that many people I’m close with either.  Some days I cry, others I don’t.  Sometimes I feel like I just want to give up and not try anymore, but I don’t give up.  Because I know a time will come when my efforts will pay off and I’ll be in a better situation and be closer with more people.  My martial arts is what taught me to never give up.  Things might be rough for you right now, but they’ll get better.  To be honest, I didn’t really enjoy my birthday this year or last year either, so I know how it feels.  Hang in there please and don’t give up, and if you ever need someone to vent to or just want to talk my DMs and profile posts are open.  < 3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2021)

do i really have to wait til july 27th or whatever it is for samurai warriors 5 for switch :C


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> do i really have to wait til july 27th or whatever it is for samurai warriors 5 for switch :C


Yes, unfortunately. I'm so impatient for this game. I'm currently playing _Dynasty Warriors 8: Empires _in the meantime.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, unfortunately. I'm so impatient for this game. I'm currently playing _Dynasty Warriors 8: Empires _in the meantime.


Same, since the D/P Pokémon remakes aren't till later autumn I've been so excited for this... still such a long time left D:

Kinda sucks it only got a Switch release in Japan, shame for such a good game series.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Jun 8, 2021)

sometimes imagining being in my "happy place" makes my mood worse because it just reminds me that i'm here and not there.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 8, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what a twt is, but I think I do that with a few things now. It was nice trading pokemon with a few people elsewhere, then we got a hacker wanting to spread their hacked mon in a small non hacking group. This was years ago, but they're still at it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 8, 2021)

I really don’t like the sound of firecrackers. I don’t get why people like them so much. Intrusive thoughts again...

My phone is annoying me. stay on charge when I move or type please.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 8, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I really don’t like the sound of firecrackers. I don’t get why people like them so much. Intrusive thoughts again...


Me too! Tonight is really bad in my neighborhood, first a shooting, then Tonight someone started throwing fireworks for 5 minutes straight before someone called 911 and put a stop to it


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 8, 2021)

I was feeling so calm and collected this morning and dealing with things so well (like surprisingly well), but now anxiety has just taken over. So much so that I feel really dizzy and can only just function. I hate that I let worrying get the better of me so often lately.


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 9, 2021)

Nvm


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 9, 2021)

Two things that have been bothering me for the last few days...



Spoiler: Rant



Why do I attract the weirdos when it comes to men? I've been talking to this guy at the bus stop who genuinely seemed nice (for a change) and then the other day he dropped this weird story about being mistaken for a sex offender by the police for a few weeks. and I honestly had no idea whether or not he was being serious or making a joke but it made me really uncomfortable. Meanwhile in the space of a few months a friend of mine breaks up with her loser boyfriend and another male friend of her's confesses he has a crush on her. Why is it so easy for some people to get decent guys to like them without any effort but for others (like myself) things always turn weird with men?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 9, 2021)

EerieCreatures said:


> My birthday is tomorrow, and it's, kind of 50/50 situation honestly. On the one hand I'm excited, especially because I'll finally get to see the present my best friend made for me. But also, it's, weird. Might get a little heavy, so I'll put the reasons why in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday  I don't have any wisdom I'm afraid, but despite everything you've been going through, I hope you've had/are having a good day. At the very least, I'm glad you have your best friend and their gift for you today.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 9, 2021)

Minor bother: Just finished a drawing and now am getting ready to bed; took a look at my photo and looked at some pictures of the character and I realized that I made something too thick. I wasn’t trying to be completely accurate (but was trying to as best I could for the most part aside). I used multiple references but found it difficult to judge the thickness. Now that I saw a better picture showing this one particular part that I drew, I want to fix it now, but it’s too late (4 AM and don’t want dad to see i’m still up). Also might need to adjust the tail too.


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2021)

I went to bed at 10pm. Got up at 9am. Never actually succeeded in sleeping, although I think I dozed here and there. There is not enough coffee in the world to sustain me through work today.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 9, 2021)

I got stuck in an elevator today and it's been bugging me for the rest of the day.


----------



## Toska (Jun 9, 2021)

It bothers me so much when people fight. I know it’s inevitable, but I wish there was something I could do to stop it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2021)

Youngster who hates on older people like "ok boomer you suck cause you're old and you don't have my onions" mindsets. Yeah maybe spend time with some actual older people rather  than your parents and internet strangers you obviously can't change your mind about...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 9, 2021)

Spoiler: My silly bunny problems



We recently got a new bunny to hopefully be bonded with my boy bunny bakugo. He’s accepted her into his space, eats with her, and exchanges groomings with her as well. This past week she’s started humping him and she’s only 11 weeks old. The vet says that it’s possible just her personality because she humms a lot when she’s happy and playing. I’m really hoping she’ll grow out of it because the vet said that it’s fine as long as bakugo just lays there and puts up with it, but he doesn’t. He bit her ear, not hard enough to bleed, but hard enough to break the skin. The vet said it’s healing well and not a concern. We’re still going to let them have hang out times together, but I have to watch them closely. Also bakugo’s birthday is on Sunday and I was going to order him something, but I forgot


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2021)

Nervous stomach. The insomnia wasn't enough apparently. Can this week be over now?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 9, 2021)

Toska said:


> It bothers me so much when people fight. I know it’s inevitable, but I wish there was something I could do to stop it.


Me too! Especially in real life. 


Spoiler: Bit disturbing 



Once I was walking to school and two men (both white one was drunk i think because there were beer stains all over his shirt) started yelling at each other. I felt bad because the other guy who wasn't drunk was getting yelled at because apparently he was gay and he started saying that gay people are mentally ill, and I just felt so bad for him that I gave him some pep talk. Luckily he didn't see me but if he did he'd probably be much worse to me than the guy who got yelled at because well... I'm black.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 9, 2021)

I am still waking up and I accidentally hit unfollow when browsing the site and i somehow clicked on a name.  Sorry.  >< apologizing in case the notification showed me following them again; didn’t mean to unfollow. silly bother but just worried since I don’t want it to come across as annoying or rude or something. maybe i’ll wait to be fully awake next time before coming on


----------



## jadetine (Jun 9, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I am still waking up and I accidentally hit unfollow when browsing the site and i somehow clicked on a name.  Sorry.  >< apologizing in case the notification showed me following them again; didn’t mean to unfollow. silly bother but just worried since I don’t want it to come across as annoying or rude or something. maybe i’ll wait to be fully awake next time before coming on


Lol,  I got a confidence boost from having another follower -- and then I was like oh no did I not follow back properly? And then it was like a replay of us already doing this and I just laughed at myself for getting excited. Overall,  it made my day brighter,  so no worries.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 9, 2021)

I’m sitting in my car crying rn. Please don’t read if you are sensitive about animals (not mine ) or self harm. I just need to let this out.


Spoiler: Sensitive topic



So the place I go to on Tuesdays and Wednesdays is a hard place for me to go to for many reasons. One is that the husband has a mental health condition and the wife is always calling him derogatory names. She has told me that her first husband had committed suicide in the back room some years ago. Her current one had to be admitted to the hospital for self harm this week. And there’s the matter of their cat this cat looks so unhealthy, she keeps telling me that she needs to get him his shots so they can take him to get the mattes cut off. Today I noticed his oddly bent leg it was completely on its side by the wrist I touched it and although he pulled his leg back it didn’t seem to cause him pain, my guess is that it’s been that way for a long time. I told her about it but when she went to look he was laying down and insisted that cats legs are supposed to be like that. I really don’t know what to do in this situation because this involves my work. I just do know if I can continue going there and turn a blind eye on this suffering animal.


----------



## oak (Jun 9, 2021)

My neighbour hit my parked car again for a 2nd time this month. I already made an insurance claim this month so imma have to just leave the damage. Luckily nothing is dented in, just a big scrape. I hate my neighbours so much


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 9, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I’m sitting in my car crying rn. Please don’t read if you are sensitive about animals (not mine ) or self harm. I just need to let this out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sensitive topic
> ...





Spoiler: Spoilering just incase



Is there any way you could leave an anonymous tip to the local animal shelter or whatever place is responsible for taking in animal neglect cases that operates in your area? I think places like that won't disclose who tipped them off if you request it.


----------



## riummi (Jun 9, 2021)

I've got a phone interview tomorrow for a junior position at a game company that I think I fit really well...That makes it harder to take if I get rejected haha I hope I can stay calm when answering the questions.


----------



## Kittywulfe (Jun 9, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Spoiler: Spoilering just incase
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way you could leave an anonymous tip to the local animal shelter or whatever place is responsible for taking in animal neglect cases that operates in your area? I think places like that won't disclose who tipped them off if you request it.



If Totoroki does that, she has to take into consideration the fact that she's already brought the subject up to the owner and if they have/had other visitors that may have noticed. If she's the only visitor they get, then anonymous or not, they might still figure out it was her.

I wish I had some good advice to share, but unfortunately I don't know anything else that you can do, Totoroki


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2021)

gettin really tired of my parents and friends referring to me as "high functioning" because that's really just another way of saying "yeah this person is autistic but they seem to get by okay so they must be perfectly fine and never need help ever because they clearly have minimal or no issues" like  k I'll go cry now
(yes I have a lot of issues that will make it very difficult to be a successful adult, oh but I'm "high functioning" so I'm fine)


also I was doing alright getting out if school up until today, cause I shared a post by Bernie Sanders on fb (discussing how we need to act on climate change now or else the weather is only going to get worse) and my dad ofc had to reply, made a post about how "perspective matters" and how cutting CO2 emissions could save 3,600+ young lives, but cutting abortions could save 200,000+ lives. I called out his bs, saying it's stupid to compare regulating lazy polluting corporations to regulating grown HUMAN WOMEN. then my mom was like "you really should be more respectful in how you word things to your dad." oh yeah like how he's been soooo respectful to us all this time? **** him. anyways now im ****ing depressed again so that's cool. been lying in bed for like 3 hours and I feel like sobbing.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 9, 2021)

I have to do my cat’s treatment again with my dad. I don’t think he has been doing it right any of the times we do it. Not to mention he doesn’t wash his hands when he goes to the bathroom. I need to learn how to do this on my own.

Tomorrow is counseling and I just am finding it a waste of time. I hope my mom actually messages her about the things she was going to after my counselor came back from surgery. And when is she going to send that bad report to ebay for the damaged and counterfeit figure I got for christmas? she says now she can’t find the page. well maybe if you did it when i asked you to  or continued fighting to return it!

I want to draw right now but I know my dad is going barge in anxious to want to do cat treatment so I can’t concentrate because I’m anxious. Okay so he said 5:30 but I know ten minutes later he is going to say let’s do it now. But no, he doesn’t have anxiety. It is only me and my mom not to mention it is our faults. 

A bit depressed but hopefully I can take care of that after we do cat treatment and focus on my drawing.


----------



## Neb (Jun 9, 2021)

Spoiler: Medical stuff



The antibiotics that were given to alleviate my infected toe wart haven’t helped. I’ve had it for months, but it won’t be taken off for a few more days. Walking hurts more than ever. I wish I could do some sort of exercise to help with my depression… it’s just impossible to do it in my current state.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 9, 2021)

I just finished a page in my sketch book. I am happy about the drawing but it left a lot of eraser marks.

Some major depression. Nothing in particular caused it, just probably the time of the month.. Will go and get something to eat soon and hopefully I’ll feel better then or will be able to distract myself with something.

Also a little creeped out about a couple things and disgusted.


----------



## Neb (Jun 9, 2021)

_Big toe please stop hurting. I am not even moving._


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 10, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Spoiler: Spoilering just incase
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way you could leave an anonymous tip to the local animal shelter or whatever place is responsible for taking in animal neglect cases that operates in your area? I think places like that won't disclose who tipped them off if you request it.


Thanks I wish I could, but they’ll know it’s me. Not many people visit this house. I plan to talk with my supervisor about it. Then again I’ve already told them about other things and nothing has come of it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 10, 2021)

I stayed up too late and I have counseling (thankfully not in the morning). I didn’t want to go to bed since I was drawing, but my dad would’ve had a fit if he saw i was still up.

Annoyed that I couldn’t draw lightly and my last drawing ended up being eraser hell.  Thankfully I didn’t tear the paper like I used to do.   I also ended up drawing the character bigger than I planned. I was going to have another character with this one but oops .


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 10, 2021)

Redditgifts will be shut down, nooooo.. I love doing exchanges


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 10, 2021)

I can't focus on studying. Idk why. I'm just feeling so demotivated. I have so many backlogs and I swear I'm going to cram but god I can't care anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2021)

i'm so impatient waiting for my package to arrive today lol. it's only 8am.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 10, 2021)

Spoiler



I hate my friend who is always passive-aggressive with me when some plans fall through, like sometimes I get caught up in the schedule because of family matters, and my friend always makes it a point to make me feel bad about it. Like lmao I'm sorry some things are out of my control? Sorry if I prioritize my family when they need me? Lmao I wish I didn't have to feel like **** every time I ask my friend to at least be understanding.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2021)

toe blisters suuuuuuuck.


----------



## Holla (Jun 10, 2021)

Something got me in the eye during my walk last night. It’s feeling better today but still pretty sore. I also need to try and wash out whatever appears to be buried under my lower eyelid. Not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 10, 2021)

Scalpers scalpers scalpers. I just HATE those people and their little bot friends. It shouldn't even be allowed but the world allows it and they don't do anything about it. Going to cry because l can't get any amiibo l want. I only own 1 amiibo and l'm not counting the cards. Really not happy these days because of this and bratty sister. Can't take it anymore. Will someone out there in real life will understand my problems because no one else does.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2021)

damn Drake what happened to you


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 10, 2021)

I am still sleepy and am hungry. I kept waking up today, probably because I know I have counseling and to make sure I didn’t miss my alarm. I have counseling in 30 minutes; not looking forward to it. I have nothing to talk about other than maybe a small annoyance from yesterday but I don’t think there’s any point talking about it since it doesn’t change anything and it really isn’t causing me stress. Just disgusts me and creeps me out.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 10, 2021)

I just cant seem to summon any energy today, even my arms feel useless. They tried to talk me into working today an I agreed yesterday, but they didn’t put me on the schedule for the time they told me. I kind of just fed them a half asked excuse and went back to sleep they responded and I never answered I know I should have but idk. I’m tired of them not getting anything straight and never communicating with me. I really don’t like being asked to go somewhere at 8:30 when it’s already passed 8 on my day off when I’m feeling depressed.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2021)

You've got to be having a laugh right now. My road test has been pushed back for the millionth time now. Do you know when my road test will take place? November. *November.* I have to wait for nearly another half a year just to have a shot at getting my licence. Come ON. It would really be a lot of help if I had the test way sooner so I don't have to rely on my dad all the time to go to places. Apparently, there's a huge backlog of people who haven't taken their test yet so it would take even longer if it got pushed back for who knows how many times. Getting my licence would be a huge help right now, ugh. My parents won't be impressed by this as well, and I don't blame them.


----------



## riummi (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm so nervous even though its just a quick little interview :c I don't feel hungry at all either.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2021)

The weather...it's a bit too warm for me. Grant it, it's not as bad as the past few days but still! It could stand to be just a bit cooler.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2021)

My work is continuing to suck even though I thought it was getting better.

Please hire me new place, please hire me new place, please hire me new place…


----------



## riummi (Jun 10, 2021)

riummi said:


> I'm so nervous even though its just a quick little interview :c I don't feel hungry at all either.


UPDATE i think the interview went well...I did flub on one question but it wasn't too major or anything. He even said I was a great candidate for another artist role they have open too and it isn't a junior position :0


----------



## rianne (Jun 10, 2021)

I spent an embarrassingly long amount of time troubleshooting for a video recording.

Now I'm hangry.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 10, 2021)

I hate making mistakes and I hold myself so accountable to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 10, 2021)

**** you mom hope you go and off yourself


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 10, 2021)

Firecrackers are bothering me. This new drawing I’m doing below Felix is also turning out to be a real erase fest . Also drew too dark; drawing lightly with this new pencil is more difficult than it was with the previous pencil.
These firecrackers won’t even let me think.  Intrusive thoughts incoming.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 10, 2021)

Rhinitis.., I almost wonder if I'm allergic to the cold or something


----------



## furbiefairy (Jun 10, 2021)

A ton of anxiety... could use some uplifting words


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2021)

I just spent around $100 to get the Xenoblade Chronicles 2 + expansion pass for my Switch since I have more than enough money now to not have to worry about spending that much, go to download it, and it says there’s an error code.

Apparently the latest update on the Nintendo Switch has a bug or glitch that prevents you from downloading games.  Hopefully they implement a patch for it soon.

Idk what I’m going to do for now though.  I’m bored af and was really wanting to finally play it.  D:


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2021)

Depression. *sigh*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2021)

Waiting for a package, lol. 

Also if there's one thing I hate with having ASD/Asperger is that people praise you for doing tasks just because you're supposedly extra careful, good at that one task, double-checks things, good work morale you name it. But if you would frap up one thing due to lack of instructions or it just happens they frap off on you x10  Like okay I've told people I need careful instructions or stuff don't be like that lol.


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2021)

I feel awful for three different reasons. So glad I took today off.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 11, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> **** you mom hope you go and off yourself


Love your new sig and avatar.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2021



Psydye said:


> Depression. *sigh*


I prefer paranoia.


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2021)

Don’t look up your abusive ex’s profile out of curiosity. It’s nothing but pure pain, especially when they still act like nothing happened.

Apparently one of my parents sent them a warning saying if they ever messed with me again she’d press legal charges. I hope they just ignore that message. My fear of them is worse than my desire for a genuine apology. I don’t blame her though. The damage they did to my mental health is very obvious. Of course she’d be defensive of her child…


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 11, 2021)

Spoiler



Idk it's a 'me' problem but Genshin makes me feel weirdly insecure sometimes. I've always been affected by people saying that "girls can't be gamers lol" and sexist **** like that, and because of that I always feel like I have to prove that I can play decently too. Because of this I refuse to play co-op with friends who are stronger than me, not because I hate them but because my dumb insecurity makes me think that they think I can't handle stuff on my own. I know it's okay to ask for help but I just feel this weird sense of pride for myself for making it far solo. I feel like I'm super toxic right now just saying this. I'm sorry it's so personal ksdjkbfksndcf 

also what am i doing why am i ranting. i should be studying


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2021)

Nothing turns me off a YouTuber faster than them randomly singing words or forced weird voices. Just speak normally.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2021)

I wish I could do something nice for my birthday but idek what I would do, 1. can't go out for drinks bc alcohol tastes like cleaning solution 2. I could go out to eat but I don't want to spend a bunch of money (yeah I have no one to spend money for me, I would have to do it all myself) or 3. idk maybe I could just go to the mall to walk around or something, too bad the mall here is completely dead and the only good mall is an hour away.

I suppose I could wait to actually celebrate my bday until I go to visit my uncle in Alabama, I'm sure he would help me out.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2021



skarmoury said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't have to prove yourself to others, what they don't see is their loss.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 11, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Two things that have been bothering me for the last few days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like my friend has opted to get back together with her ex boyfriend who was the laziest idiot I've ever heard about (not met him due to the pandemic) and never bothered to fight for their relationship in the first place. She deserves so much than him and he and his lazy butt certainly doesn't deserve her. Period.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2021)

been bothering me for a few days but on Monday I went to go get my hair cut and the barber there said "I've cut hair for other women too" like 

I know I'm not like fully FTM trans but I wish I could pass enough so that people aren't still referring to me as a woman. I won't consider hormone therapy cause I like my voice the way it is (even though it's not really deep, it's deep enough and I've started to talk with my chest more) and I really hate the idea of having body hair. I'm comfortable with the way I am (except for having to wear a binder ofc) but people are apparently still gonna see me as feminine so I either need to do something appearance wise or maybe get myself one of those "hello my pronouns are ____" pins cause every time someone refers to me as female it honestly makes me really upset (though I don't make that obvious).


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 11, 2021)

Spoiler: yeah



My best friend of almost 6 years turned out to be fake. I was always defending her to everyone and taking care of her, buying her things, helping her with problems but meanwhile she was talking **** about me the entire time. She never listened to my advice, talked **** about me and anyone i was friends with that wasn't her, and every time someone "better" or more entertaining came along she would throw me to  the side and even her brother noticed and said "so youre reallly gonna let her push you around like that huh?" and i ignored it because she was my best friend. once she got a boyfriend though she stopped spending time with me and whhen i would try to hang out she would lie and say she was busy or her mom wasnt letting her but then her boyfriend would go to her house smh. I tried to tell her he was treating her wrong and she would cry about how horrible he was and then scream at me for saying "im sorry that you have to go through that, he shouldnt be acting this way to you" and i ended up getting tired of putting all my love and all my effort into someone who meant so much to me but who wasn't showing it back, so i started to complain to my actual group of best friends about how i was tired of it, but it turned out the girl had been hacking my account for about a year (i never gave her my password she memorized it while i was typing..) and she read everything and that was the final straw. Kind of still dealing with that rn because I haven't been able to accept that she's a different person now. Now she's making up stuff and telling people that I was talking bad about her the whole time and that I started ignoring her and a bunch of things that she did, saying that I did them. I hate people.

this may sound petty, but this isn't even a full explanation of what happened.. she did a lot of worse things but yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> alcohol tastes like cleaning solution


can i ask if you actually tried IPA beer cause that sounds like it lol


----------



## Plume (Jun 11, 2021)

When I need space/privacy and I can't get it for long stretches of time, I feel physically ill. When someone interacts with me during this time, I feel exhausted. I'm just super introverted.

And then I feel guilty for snapping at my partner. x_x


----------



## Toska (Jun 11, 2021)

ForeverALoan said:


> Spoiler: yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hey, I’m sorry you’re going through this. I’ve been through a similar situation, and it’s mentally draining. As rough as it may seem right now, ultimately it’s good you came to this realization. To keep this short, my only advice is to just keep that person out of your life. Don’t give them much thought, they aren’t worth it. If you ever want to talk more, my DMs are always open.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 11, 2021)

Super petty but I wish the animated avatar extension didn’t cost so much. I’d love to have mine show different avatars I’ve had made (like Jadetine! I love her avatar ) but the extension costs so much 

Edit: also my head hurts. Again. It’s hurt every day day for the past week and I’m over it. I’m drinking enough water and it hasn’t been as hot so it shouldn’t be hurting


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 11, 2021)

Toska said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I’m sorry you’re going through this. I’ve been through a similar situation, and it’s mentally draining. As rough as it may seem right now, ultimately it’s good you came to this realization. To keep this short, my only advice is to just keep that person out of your life. Don’t give them much thought, they aren’t worth it. If you ever want to talk more, my DMs are always open.





Spoiler: Spoiler



hey thank you soso much. Im honestly glad to have her out of my life and its slowly getting better, I just feel lucky to still have people who are there for me. I'll do my best not to give her much thought, but its a bit hard atm. I'm so sorry youve been through something similar because this is something i'd never wish on anyone tbh it sucks. Thank you for the offer you seem really sweet  <3


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> been bothering me for a few days but on Monday I went to go get my hair cut and the barber there said "I've cut hair for other women too" like
> 
> I know I'm not like fully FTM trans but I wish I could pass enough so that people aren't still referring to me as a woman. I won't consider hormone therapy cause I like my voice the way it is (even though it's not really deep, it's deep enough and I've started to talk with my chest more) and I really hate the idea of having body hair. I'm comfortable with the way I am (except for having to wear a binder ofc) but people are apparently still gonna see me as feminine so I either need to do something appearance wise or maybe get myself one of those "hello my pronouns are ____" pins cause every time someone refers to me as female it honestly makes me really upset (though I don't make that obvious).


@sheilaa and I will just have to hit the wine on your behalf.  Happy birthday! 

As for your predicament, don't hesitate to correct them! It's how people learn. If it happens often enough, they're going to naturally think to ask people they encounter in future instead of assuming. _You_ don't need to change; the world around you does. A pin can absolutely help with that.

If you do decide to change your appearance, please do it because you _want_ to rather than feeling as if you _have_ to. It is common for transgender people to worry that they're "not trans enough" if they are repeatedly misgendered. It's important to remember that there isn't a right or wrong way to be NB/trans - you don't have to completely distance yourself from things associated with your AGAB just because some members of society can't conceive of something more complex than 'if you're not X then you must be Y'. For example, someone who was AFAB and now identifies as NB can still wear their hair long and wear dresses without invalidating themselves. A transgender woman can have short hair, play contact sports, and dress in a typical 'tomboy' style without invalidating herself. Whatever you choose to do with your appearance, be sure that it is first and foremost an authentic representation of you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2021)

@Vrisnem  Yup, just had a couple of white wine glasses.  Cheers!

Also @xSuperMario64x Happy Birthday!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 11, 2021)

Plume said:


> When I need space/privacy and I can't get it for long stretches of time, I feel physically ill. When someone interacts with me during this time, I feel exhausted. I'm just super introverted.
> 
> And then I feel guilty for snapping at my partner. x_x


I relate to this so much and I've definitely snapped at my partner when I wanted to be left alone to do schoolwork (I always apologized right after because I felt awful about not telling him in a mature way).

Earlier this week, I was reading a Reddit post somewhat related to this topic. A commenter said that she (an introvert) and her family (husband and two children, if I'm remembering correctly) scheduled at least one hour every evening for everyone in the family to do their own thing, uninterrupted. Maybe you could bring up an idea akin to that to your partner and see what they think about it. Hope this helps!   

@xSuperMario64x, happy birthday!  I hope you have a wonderful day and year ahead! 

The most recent Chrome update has really messed up how my company's web app looks.  TGIF.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 11, 2021)

anxiety about, well, everything.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> If you do decide to change your appearance, please do it because you _want_ to rather than feeling as if you _have_ to.


And, this so much ^^^

Anyway I really wish this app could actually code updates properly rather than put all their devs on designing ugly interfaces, bleh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> can i ask if you actually tried IPA beer cause that sounds like it lol


I can't say I have but if Budweiser tastes like cleaning solution to me I would hate to know what IPA tastes like to me lmao



Vrisnem said:


> @sheilaa and I will just have to hit the wine on your behalf.  Happy birthday!
> 
> As for your predicament, don't hesitate to correct them! It's how people learn. If it happens often enough, they're going to naturally think to ask people they encounter in future instead of assuming. _You_ don't need to change; the world around you does. A pin can absolutely help with that.
> 
> If you do decide to change your appearance, please do it because you _want_ to rather than feeling as if you _have_ to. It is common for transgender people to worry that they're "not trans enough" if they are repeatedly misgendered. It's important to remember that there isn't a right or wrong way to be NB/trans - you don't have to completely distance yourself from things associated with your AGAB just because some members of society can't conceive of something more complex than 'if you're not X then you must be Y'. For example, someone who was AFAB and now identifies as NB can still wear their hair long and wear dresses without invalidating themselves. A transgender woman can have short hair, play contact sports, and dress in a typical 'tomboy' style without invalidating herself. Whatever you choose to do with your appearance, be sure that it is first and foremost an authentic representation of you.


ty Vris and sheila for the bday wishes!!

I was talking a bit out of frustration, I don't really have any intention to change my appearance drastically more than I have. some of my biggest giveaways that make it hard to pass are the fact that I like wearing colorful studded earrings and I also like wearing colorful/tie-dye shirts. heck today I wore a rainbow tie-dye shirt. I personally don't think that clothes should dictate gender identity but it seems like a lot of people think that way, especially where I live and in my family. I don't care enough about what others think to really change how I look for them, but it does get annoying when people still assume I go by she/her even though I'm trying to get away from being overtly feminine. I think today I'll make my own pronoun sticker/pin so that I can wear it if I go out and about 

I think I will start correcting people. I told my mom two months ago and she still refers to me by my old pronouns. she doesn't even pardon herself when she does so unless I bring it up. it's possible that she just forgets, maybe if I remind her a lot it would help. though she's kinda hard to deal with cause when I correct her she's like "you gotta give me time to get used to it" but like bruh you can't get used to it if you're not actively practicing/trying lol 
my friend also keeps using my old name/pronouns, prob also bc she forgets after knowing the old me for like 13 years lol. I'll just remind her if it comes up again.



TheSillyPuppy said:


> @xSuperMario64x, happy birthday!  I hope you have a wonderful day and year ahead!


thank you!!

-----------------
I really need to tell my dad about me being nb so I can start opening up to people more, I'm just so terrified cause I've taken so much verbal abuse from him over the years and I don't want to put myself in that situation on purpose. but I gotta say when he uses my deadname/pronouns I just feel so invalidated. he really needs to know.
it's kinda funny how oblivious he is though, I changed my name on FB to my preferred name, I have my pronouns listed on my profile (he tryna play stupid and be like "what's that for" like how tf do you not know), and I HAVE A WHOLE *** NB FLAG ON MY WALL. part of me wonders if he's in denial. that would be pretty unfortunate.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 11, 2021)

Spoiler



My cousin (the one with autism) just told me on the phone that people are thinking because they have long hair they are always questioned about being a girl. Like come on, I know plenty of boys and men with long hair and I know plenty of girls with short hair. I can't believe people still think that if you have long hair you're automatically a girl! So I just told them to ignore people like that but I feel so bad for him because he can't even have long hair without people asking questions


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't say I have but if Budweiser tastes like cleaning solution to me I would hate to know what IPA tastes like to me lmao
> 
> 
> ty Vris and sheila for the bday wishes!!
> ...


Oh, absolutely, people will overthink clothing choices. (Cishet) men get accused of being gay just for wearing colourful or patterned clothing. You're going to get judged regardless of what you wear, no matter who you are.

People won't learn if you're not correcting them. I stopped going by my birth name a long, long time ago. My parents came up with a nickname for me (they didn't like my preferred name) to use in place of it, but they'll call me by my preferred name in public settings. It was a decent compromise and helped them adapt to the change more easily. I think having that little bit of control/some say in the situation helped.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 11, 2021)

My left arm is starting to hurt like hell, because of the 2nd dose of vaccine. I hope I won't feel too bad the next days.. >->
At least it's done.. now to hope that I won't have to redo it after some time!


----------



## Holla (Jun 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't say I have but if Budweiser tastes like cleaning solution to me I would hate to know what IPA tastes like to me lmao
> 
> 
> ty Vris and sheila for the bday wishes!!
> ...





Spoiler



You definitely need some patience when it comes to people who have known you a long time to get used to new pronouns. That doesn't necessarily mean that they don't care or want to disrespect you. I had a friend in the past who I always exclusively knew as a female. Just a couple years ago they transitioned to male. I fully support them, but definitely after knowing them for several years as female my brain always defaults to thinking about them as a female even though I know that isn't the case anymore. They have since moved away after getting married to a fellow trans guy so I haven't met them in person in recent years but I'd probably slip up and use incorrect pronouns out of habit if I did (I definitely still do it in my mind). Though at the same time I'd feel very bad and apologetic about it.

From what I've read in your past posts your Mom seems to be pretty supportive of you so she just needs to adjust. I'm sure it's frustrating that she can't just start using it more as you'd like, but it's different for everyone to get used to. She's only known you a certain way for 20 something years by now right? So it might take her a bit longer than other people. I'm sure with time she will start to get more used to the idea.

I also second with correcting people. It's hard for them to learn new things without someone to guide them. To me it seems obvious to not assume someone is male or female based on body shape, hairstyle, clothing etc. Though others that have had male vs female ingrained as such a black and white thing thanks to society may need a helping hand to understand better. Some may never understand but they should at least be given a chance in my opinion.

I'm sorry things are so tricky with your Dad. I do think being open and honest with him is the best thing you can do. Only tell him when you are ready to though. He could very well be entirely oblivious even if it seems like you've made it obvious to him. Denial is a crazy thing sometimes. He will either come around eventually or he might not. Regardless I think he at least deserves a chance to understand the situation even if it seems unlikely. Regardless, just focus on the people who do care about and support you even if he does not.

Holy smokes I didn't mean to write a whole story here, but hopefully some of this will help. I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh, absolutely, people will overthink clothing choices. (Cishet) men get accused of being gay just for wearing colourful or patterned clothing. You're going to get judged regardless of what you wear, no matter who you are.
> 
> People won't learn if you're not correcting them. I stopped going by my birth name a long, long time ago. My parents came up with a nickname for me (they didn't like my preferred name) to use in place of it, but they'll call me by my preferred name in public settings. It was a decent compromise and helped them adapt to the change more easily. I think having that little bit of control/some say in the situation helped.


yeah my mom is struggling w pronouns but she's doing pretty well with my name. she's been calling me by a nickname which I've had my whole life, and avoiding my actual first name. I really appreciate that. now if I can get my dad to do the same lol. I've kinda stopped responding to those whom I've come out to when they use my deadname, so that's a thing. I guess I'll also start pointing it out. the more they start using my preferred name/pronouns the more confident/secure I'll feel


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 11, 2021)

This isn’t so much a bother, but more thoughts and small worries. Even though my art is still in the beginning stages and my better pieces aren’t colored, I kinda want to share some of it on twitter but since I used references, I am not sure how to go about giving credits and links since there is a limit to characters and photos in each tweet. Also, maybe I am just fooling myself thinking someone would like seeing it ; and even though it’s not even good quality, art theft scares me. Maybe it’d be better to keep it to here until I can start making stuff without a lot of references.  Also worrying that thinking this makes it look like I’m full of myself. The last thing I want to do is pat myself on the back and claim that I’m really good - whether it is as an artist or in general.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2021)

Holla said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for me I don't mind if someone slips up and then apologizes, cause then they've made it obvious that they're aware of their mistake. it just bothers me when people like my mom slip up and then don't say anything about it unless I prompt them. also yeah she's been using my old name/pronouns for 21 years so it might take some time :lol:

maybe I could try writing a note to my dad? idk if that would help but I'm honest to god afraid to tell him to his face.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2021



Dunquixote said:


> This isn’t so much a bother, but more thoughts and small worries. Even though my art is still in the beginning stages and my better pieces aren’t colored, I kinda want to share some of it on twitter but since I used references, I am not sure how to go about giving credits and links since there is a limit to characters and photos in each tweet. Also, maybe I am just fooling myself thinking someone would like seeing it ; and even though it’s not even good quality, art theft scares me. Maybe it’d be better to keep it to here until I can start making stuff without a lot of references.  Also worrying that thinking this makes it look like I’m full of myself. The last thing I want to do is pat myself on the back and claim that I’m really good - whether it is as an artist or in general.


I practiced a ton using references when I was like 10-12 y.o. and I always shared my stuff online and with people in my life. if you want to give credit simply link the artist's profile or the picture which you used for a reference


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> maybe I could try writing a note to my dad? idk if that would help but I'm honest to god afraid to tell him to his face.


You could just send him a text message. It doesn't need to be a big formal thing! I find these conversations often go better over text or email because it gives the other person time to process the information before replying.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 11, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> This isn’t so much a bother, but more thoughts and small worries. Even though my art is still in the beginning stages and my better pieces aren’t colored, I kinda want to share some of it on twitter but since I used references, I am not sure how to go about giving credits and links since there is a limit to characters and photos in each tweet. Also, maybe I am just fooling myself thinking someone would like seeing it ; and even though it’s not even good quality, art theft scares me. Maybe it’d be better to keep it to here until I can start making stuff without a lot of references.  Also worrying that thinking this makes it look like I’m full of myself. The last thing I want to do is pat myself on the back and claim that I’m really good - whether it is as an artist or in general.


If you're worried about the character limit, you can use something like TinyURL to shorten the link to the artist's profile/artwork. ^_^


----------



## riummi (Jun 11, 2021)

I got emailed about a second round of interviewing so soon! Im worried if it’ll be with a bunch of other people or another higher up. I hope they are nice and friendly!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2021)

It looks like this new place isn’t going to hire me.  Great.  I guess I’ll just work as a barista until I die.  : ‘ )

Tell me again, why did I go to college in the first place if I can’t get a good job afterwards?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2021)

why am I still so damn TIRED UGH i hate this

also lowkey mad cause there is no place in this city where I can get my DSiXL repaired, the guy at gamestop couldn't even direct me to anyone. someone there said I could send it to Nintendo for repairs but it could total to $70-100 which is prob more than the DSi is even worth. there's a person I could potentially talk to in a city about 30 miles from here but I don't have his contact info and he's only there on Friday afternoons  
at this rate I'm willing to just try to fix it myself for like the 3rd time lol


----------



## Soigne (Jun 11, 2021)

warning: long



Spoiler



i graduated college last spring (2020) and almost immediately got a job as a barista, that i kept until last week. i had been looking for work related to my degree throughout the entire pandemic and didn't find anything until i got my current part time job at a library. i'd always wanted to find full time work at a library, so i figured this was a good opportunity. i'm not sure if i want to get my masters to be a librarian at some point, but i knew the library environment was where i wanted to work. i tried to make my full time schedule as a barista and my part time schedule at the library work out, but it was too much. i ended up working close to a full month without a day off between the two jobs. so, i quit my barista job. i thought my job at the library was a step in the right direction. i thought, maybe, i could find another part time job eventually, or my current one would lead to full time work.

much to my disappointment, this library job sucks. i work with 3-4 full time people who have all worked there for 35+ years and think they're above everyone. they think i work for them rather than as their equal. they spend their entire shifts **** talking our supervisor, the library director, basically anyone they come in contact with. other employees, other librarians. they always have something to say about everyone. they're openly homophobic/transphobic. i quite literally cannot stand working with any of them. i'm trying to tough it out. i've told myself to give it through the end of july and see how i feel then, since by that point i'll have been there for 3 months.

i'm seriously considering calling my old boss and asking for my job back. i would rather work 6 days a week, 55+ hours a week, making coffee for people than sitting in my car on the verge of tears outside a job that i thought was going to lead me into a proper career at some point. i may see if i can come back as an assistant manager or something along the lines, because then i would be getting paid more to essentially make coffee + do paperwork and whatnot. but i'm miserable at this library. the only thing holding me back is the fact that i quit there for a reason. i was feeling really burnt out. but the alternative is not much better. at least on an assistant manager's salary, i'd be able to pay off my student loans and save up money to move out. there's no guarantee i'm ever going to get full time work at the library i'm at now, and i don't feel like wasting years of my life hoping that things will get better when the other employees have been working there longer than i've been alive already.

but everyone is telling me to stick with the library job, that that's going to open more doors in the future for my career. but i don't know if i can handle it. i don't really see an issue with working as an assistant manager until i decide i'm ready for grad school or something else along the lines. surely that experience would be useful in a variety of fields. i just am so lost as to what to do. i feel like i'm already wasting so much time.


----------



## vanivon (Jun 11, 2021)

i still have to finish packing for a trip out-of-state i'm taking tomorrow (i'm leaving in 8 hours) + have to finish a paper before i turn my computer off for the week and it's frustrating me that i can't get myself in gear and finish without getting distracted


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 11, 2021)

RF5 western release delayed until 2022 :[ I've been waiting since they announced back in 2019 uhuhu


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 11, 2021)

i must be allergic to outside or something because 2 weeks back to back of set days of camping and some of my skin is extremely irritated and some parts are dry. bruh.


----------



## Neb (Jun 12, 2021)

The self loathing towards my personality is long gone, but I still can’t stand my face. I wish I could look at the mirror without thinking I’m ugly. Guess those insults I got in school have been internalized.


----------



## vixened (Jun 12, 2021)

I hate trying to get gifs to work for the signature, it's a nightmare. _uggggggh_


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2021)

@xSuperMario64x 

Yeah IPA is horrible hipster beer and I don't even know why people like it. I dunno if I ever tried Bud, but yeah I'd advise actually trying different and more proper beers than those, perhaps in a food context as well rather than just getting drunk on em. My first proper booze experience was actually an alcohol-free beer my cousin bought me as a last-minute gift when I turned 18 and then I had red wine at New year's. So yeah if you want it, try out different things, but yeah I agree a lot of beers are very yuck.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2021



Peach_Jam said:


> RF5 western release delayed until 2022 :[ I've been waiting since they announced back in 2019 uhuhu


Whaaaaat no. I just dicussed this game with a friend the other day  Nintendo really hates us lol


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> RF5 western release delayed until 2022 :[ I've been waiting since they announced back in 2019 uhuhu


...and just like that my day is ruined.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 12, 2021)

I feel definitely worse thant he last time when I got the first shot. 
Well, that is unlucky as we are going to the sea today and it might be a exhausting day.. 
My left arm is hurting like hell, I feel like throwing up (not sure if that's from pregnancy or the vaccine.. maybe a mix, lol) and I'm super tired
still.. grrrr.. also my right wrist / arm is hurting a lot aswell. Doctor said it can happen during pregnancy, but man it hurts a lot, like I had tears
from the pain when I woke up today. Right now it's better but still really painful.

Also another thing that bothers me.. in short: Once again my mother. She disappointed me enough, that I chose to not even give her a surprise box to reveal the gender of my baby. Not gonna go into details now, or it will be a whole book, haha. Let's just say.. the daughter,
that was there for her the whole time probably won't even see her for the babys birth, as she hinted to my family that it's "too far away"...
and today she asked if I have news for the gender. Me being me, I feel awful for just saying it, instead of making a surprise like I did / do for
everyone else, but she just hurt me too much to deserve it otherwise.. Why can't she just be the same to me than to the rest of my family.. U-U


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 12, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> RF5 western release delayed until 2022 :[ I've been waiting since they announced back in 2019 uhuhu



My only hope is that with the delay we’ll get a more polished version of the game. I’m definitely bummed that it’s release date has been bumped _but _I’ve also heard the Japan version doesn’t run the best. Maybe by delaying it they’ll be able to sort out some bugs and maybe add in same sex marriage RF5 please


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2021)

i legitimately feel like I'm just waiting around to leave at this point, I can't do anything around here. not even things I enjoy doing ://///


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2021)

So I just finished the very last episode of this "Rederiet" series I've been watching and I'm ...just a mix between "this is fine" and "try not to cry" memes right now...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> You could just send him a text message. It doesn't need to be a big formal thing! I find these conversations often go better over text or email because it gives the other person time to process the information before replying.


I've considered this for a few days but I don't think I want to make it a casual thing because I'm afraid that he won't take it in a casual way. I'm gonna write him a note and give it to him right before I leave to go on my trip. he can process it while I'm gone. if he wants to text me then fine whatever.


speaking of that, my mom is literally in the other room right now chewing him out over the phone. talking about how he needs to stop trying to force me to do things and stop getting so angry when I don't do what he wants me to do. also the fact that he can't control his emotions at all, gets angry over every little thing, and pushes that anger onto us. the fact that he's driving me away every time he gets mad at me for not doing something in college that he wanted me to do, the fact that he pushes these roles onto me all the time (gendered or not), the fact that he has put me into thousands of dollars in debt and then tells me I'm not gonna get anywhere with a music degree, and the fact that he has literally called me a "libtard" for my political views and continuously shoves his love of Trump and pure hatred of Biden in my face constantly.

I really am done with this bs. if he ever wants to be close to me again he's gonna have to man up and apologize. he's never apologized to any of us, only time i remember him apologizing was when my mom was leaving him and he got down on his knees and sobbed. absolutely pathetic.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 12, 2021)

It’s the worst feeling to be out of breath while wearing a mask and feeling panicked because of it. Especially in a situation you can’t get away from and go take said mask off to breath. There’s nothing to do but take short shallow breaths until I can calm down.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 12, 2021)

My anxiety is bothering me. I’m trying to wake up and my mom keeps doing stuff in the room. When I am waking up,  I need space, so my mom being in here talking and moving stuff around is making me panic a little. there is nothing to panic about yet i feel extremely anxious and i can’t bring myself to get up like usual. like go away until i get up and am awake more. this is irritating me since it is pushing my routine back. i could fall back asleep too. please leave and give me space. if i saw anything my mom will get annoyed or mad…

I told her not to talk to me because I was having a small panic attack and she just talked to me. She could have asked if i was okay or if she could talk now… i’m not mad, no energy yet to be too annoyed either. At least she’s not backing me in a corner. My dad does that as well as others when they’re mad. I can’t articulate my thoughts well or put them together on the spot especially under pressure so when i can’t say anything coherent, he says “talk already!” but he claims he knows i have asperger’s and mental issues… he knows everything. <.<


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2021)

.


----------



## rianne (Jun 12, 2021)

Intrusive memories and thoughts.
I wonder what it's like to be trauma free sometimes.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 12, 2021)

I have this bug bite or something on my left underarm. ._.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 12, 2021)

I could complain about a lot of things right now, but I’m just going to say that I hate it here and leave it at that.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 12, 2021)

The firecrackers are going off again. Please stop!  

Something else is bothering me. I really want to be done being bothered by a bunch of stuff but something keeps reminding me of them and I keep having weird dreams that stir up bad memories.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 12, 2021)

Apparently there was a stray/runaway dog tied to the letterbox of my flat? I heard a dog that was crying, but I kinda assumed that it was one of the neighbors' dogs as I'm sure I've heard dogs nearby. My flatmates dog was going kinda crazy because she could hear the dog crying too. I should've gone and had a look around and then I would've noticed the distressed dog sooner :// it wasn't microchipped or registered and the guy from dog control took it away. I wonder what's going to happen to it though?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 12, 2021)

Please stop with the fireworks neighbors  i can't even hear nothing 
Someone needs to call the police and get these fools arrested because I am TIERD, I REPEAT, I AM SO TIRED of people throwing fireworks on my neighborhood. For new years and 4th of July I get but it's the middle of June! 

And some drunk guy is yelling outside agian I want to move out so and but we don't have new house money


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 12, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Please stop with the fireworks neighbors  i can't even hear nothing
> Someone needs to call the police and get these fools arrested because I am TIERD, I REPEAT, I AM SO TIRED of people throwing fireworks on my neighborhood. For new years and 4th of July I get but it's the middle of June!
> 
> And some drunk guy is yelling outside agian I want to move out so and but we don't have new house money



I feel this so bad. I hear them in the winter too. I sometimes wish I had bad hearing so I don’t have to deal with this. I can’t imagine what it is like for people with ptsd when they hear them (my ex had it and came over from a country that experienced genocide, but he rarely talked about it).


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm destined to never have a leather/denim jacket lol, all I find are too tight/large stuff which.... suuuuucks.

Also I found this super dapper winter coat online but.. UK size 6......why don't my mother loved me lol.


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2021)

Spoiler: vent



only back to vent abt my bf going on a trip tmrw for a whole week and i feel so so sad .. i rly only talk to him everyday and i’m on the phone w him for hours and we sleep on the phone every night. idk what to do bc im already feeling really lonely and he hasn’t even left yet. he already told me he won’t be able to call me as much and he’ll text me as much as he can. i feel selfish for feeling sad when i should be happy he’s going to have fun w his family. but i can’t help but feel sad i won’t be able to see him nor call him as much. i tear up as i write this?? this makes me realize i hardly have any friends who like talking to me as much as he does. and i get it may be different since he’s my boyfriend but idk. i wish i had friends that cared a little more?? i wanna hang out w friends so i can keep my mind off my bf being gone but everytime i ask anyone to hang out no one answers me or even gives me the slightest bit of acknowledgment. i just really wanna get my mind off him being gone but no one wants to help a girl out  i’m seriously gonna struggle hard this week. idk what to do. i don’t even know if it’s healthy to be feeling like this???


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 13, 2021)

I feel bad for asking so many questions. I just want to make sure I can afford what I commission and can also tip. so grateful for their patience . i feel embarrassed and so annoying ><


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2021)

I can’t stand my life right now. I’m stuck in the area with my former classmates until the Fall, a good chunk of my friends have ghosted me, my toe hurts 24/7, and I can’t get my abusive ex out of my head. The only thing keeping me going is starting college.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2021)

so many people still know me by my deadname/old pronouns and it kills me.

too bad I'm too terrified to come out to anyone else


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 13, 2021)

I slept too much in the afternoon and now it's 1am and I'm wide awake and can't sleep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2021)

Spoiler: trigger warning - homophobia/transphobia. Please feel free to delete this.



Almost every day when I wake up and eat breakfast with my family, my dad would always talk about something negative. This time, it's about lgbt+ people. I wouldn't go too much into detail, but basically, he would joke and mock them for how they want to identify themselves. What's even worse is that my sister laughed at those jokes and it just disheartens me heavily. Seems like his homophobia is slowly being transferred to her.  My dad also went on to try and justify his negative views against them. For the record, I still identify myself as a straight male because of my personal choice. However, this won't stop me from having sympathy for lgbt+ people. As I've said a few times already, I just want to treat other human beings decently, regardless of their gender, race, nationality, and so on since it's just a part of them. I don't like how he's making it sound like they're criminals and I cannot stand this hate. It's one of the reasons why I'm not spending as much time with my dad as of late. I wish I could stand up but man, he's gonna think that I'm being disrespectful to him.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2021)

I would literally die for a disco ball egg fml 


also basically sitting around at this point waiting to go on my trip and it really sucks. I haven't done anything in like 2 days cause when I know something is coming up my autism/ADD brain just loafs around in anticipation.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2021)

I know that coat won't fit me, especially since my hips are the largest organisms on Earth but, ugh, dapper ****


----------



## Toska (Jun 13, 2021)

A storm just came out of nowhere. It’s hailing, too. I hope everybody is safe around here


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2021)

syub said:


> Spoiler: vent
> 
> 
> 
> only back to vent abt my bf going on a trip tmrw for a whole week and i feel so so sad .. i rly only talk to him everyday and i’m on the phone w him for hours and we sleep on the phone every night. idk what to do bc im already feeling really lonely and he hasn’t even left yet. he already told me he won’t be able to call me as much and he’ll text me as much as he can. i feel selfish for feeling sad when i should be happy he’s going to have fun w his family. but i can’t help but feel sad i won’t be able to see him nor call him as much. i tear up as i write this?? this makes me realize i hardly have any friends who like talking to me as much as he does. and i get it may be different since he’s my boyfriend but idk. i wish i had friends that cared a little more?? i wanna hang out w friends so i can keep my mind off my bf being gone but everytime i ask anyone to hang out no one answers me or even gives me the slightest bit of acknowledgment. i just really wanna get my mind off him being gone but no one wants to help a girl out  i’m seriously gonna struggle hard this week. idk what to do. i don’t even know if it’s healthy to be feeling like this???


This won't be something that you want to hear, but to answer the question at the end of your post: no, this is not healthy. This level of dependence on your partner for personal happiness has the potential to cause problems in your relationship further down the line if not addressed.



xSuperMario64x said:


> so many people still know me by my deadname/old pronouns and it kills me.
> 
> too bad I'm too terrified to come out to anyone else


Why do you fear coming out?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 13, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I slept too much in the afternoon and now it's 1am and I'm wide awake and can't sleep


I got to sleep after 3am and woke up after 6am...I'm hoping that long nap I had is gonna help me pull through work today, or maybe lots of caffeine lol


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> This won't be something that you want to hear, but to answer the question at the end of your post: no, this is not healthy. This level of dependence on your partner for personal happiness has the potential to cause problems in your relationship further down the line if not addressed.


yeah I kinda assumed so, i just don’t know how to fix it ;-;


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 13, 2021)

My period cramps are trying to kill me oh my goodness 
Fingers crossed my medicine kicks in soon because I feel horrendous


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 13, 2021)

****ing hate my family go die


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 13, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would literally die for a disco ball egg fml
> 
> 
> also basically sitting around at this point waiting to go on my trip and it really sucks. I haven't done anything in like 2 days cause when I know something is coming up my autism/ADD brain just loafs around in anticipation.


I share the disco ball egg love lol. I must have it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2021)

wish I would stop eating so much smh

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2021



Foreverfox said:


> I share the disco ball egg love lol. I must have it.


really wish the staff would release a few more so we can have a shot at it


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 13, 2021)

I am so pissed. i know it was an accident but still… My mom took my figures out if thr boxes — which i never asked her to do! I’d move them back once I got my shelves all back in order and she lost one of zoro’s swords. i’d look for it now but i’m so pissed that i cannot think and my moms said she’d look tomorrow. she said it wasn’t in the box he was in and checked the bubble wrap.

she broke a figure moving stuff around in the past. i got it at a convention and no way to buy a new one and i don’t want her to mess it up with ****ing glue.  i never asked you to move it. you think she’d be more careful with other people’s things.





At first there was only one small part broken off, now both parts that helped him stand broke.  No way to find a new one without it being over price. i am going to ask her to replace it eventually when I calm down. so pissed

I just stepped on a cord the plug part and it hurt!

And then there is that **** figure counterfeit she insists I out on display even though i told her it was not what I wanted and she hasn’t left  a bad review on the site for one giving me a badly painted figure and damaged (only got half off). look for it! i keep reminding you!



Spoiler







eyes are too centered, law’s arm is too far up, muscles not painted


.


	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> wish I would stop eating so much smh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2021
> 
> ...



I agree! i would love the other eggs that are way out of my tbt range. galaxy, nightmare, aurora, frost.

Edit: still mad but doing my best not to be mad at my mom since it was on accident.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh I hate buzzy flies. I don’t like flies anyways but the obnoxiously loud flies make me want to scream. 

I can’t wait for fall when it’s nice and cool and the bugs go away.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 13, 2021)

I’m feeling a bit drained and crabby.


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2021)

my tooth hurts so bad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2021)

been looking for my pink DSi and I can't find it, it's been missing for like 1-2 years and it's making me really mad now.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 13, 2021)

i ordered a pair of shoes and only after i paid for them and got an email confirmation did it tell me they were on backorder and wouldn't ship until the end of october? lol what??


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 13, 2021)

Sometimes I question myself about making a drawing gallery..


----------



## Neb (Jun 14, 2021)

Sometimes I worry that I’m hated on forums. That’s mainly because I have a habit of oversharing. It’s a silly worry, but I’m kind of feeling it today.


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jun 14, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Happy Birthday  I don't have any wisdom I'm afraid, but despite everything you've been going through, I hope you've had/are having a good day. At the very least, I'm glad you have your best friend and their gift for you today.


This is very late that I'm seeing this, but thank you so much!! ;o; I really appreciate your kindness and birthday wishes. ❤  I did have a very nice birthday and few days after, though I've been quite busy. ^^;;


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 14, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Sometimes I question myself about making a drawing gallery..



Ah please don’t. I really love seeing your drawings! I think they’re really cute. Then again, I can’t blame you either for feeling that way. Today I was debating why I posted some of my drawings on twitter . I am actually still tempted to delete one of them . It is your choice though if you decide to keep posting in there or now . Do what will make you more happy. Sorry for seeing this so late ><.



Neb said:


> Sometimes I worry that I’m hated on forums. That’s mainly because I have a habit of oversharing.



I don’t know if this will make you feel any better, but I just want to tell you I don’t hate you. I relate though because I am constantly anxious about everything I post including stuff I say in this thread. I’m sorry you feel that way. If you want to talk about it my dms are open, but no pressure. sorry if this makes you uncomfortable. I just wanted to assure you i don’t hate you.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2021

a stupid little bug keeps flying in front of my phone. usually it only does that if the light is off. but the light is still on. _shudders. _bugs  i hate them


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 14, 2021)

Spoiler: .



failed my exam today. it's the first failure i've had in months (and it's worse than the other exam I've failed this semester) and i feel bad. i dont really wanna care about comparing myself to others, i'm just scared i'll fail the subject. i calculated my grade and i at least don't _think _i'll fail since i did pretty well in the other grade components, and i'm assuming i got an okay grade in the group papers.


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2021)

Lately I find perfectionism keeps getting in the way of any form of productivity. I just need to get this project finished and move on, but sitting down to focus on it is so difficult.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2021)

Omg this second shot is kicking my butt. I'm so tired but I still woke up earlier than normal today cause I couldn't fall back asleep. I'm still tired and drained. I wanted to do a painting today but I don't really have the energy for doing it. Should have done it last week or somethin, but I was doing other stuff.

Edit: okay it's been a few hours, I ate some pizza and had some Pepsi hoping that the caffeine would help. I'm not as tired anymore but I still feel drained of energy. Still have a minor headache too but not sure if that is from the vaccine or what.


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2021)

Neb said:


> Sometimes I worry that I’m hated on forums. That’s mainly because I have a habit of oversharing. It’s a silly worry, but I’m kind of feeling it today.



Not sure if this help, but I promise I don’t hate you! You’re an amazing person and friend.  And it’s a lot easier to say than do, but it’s always best to not care what other people think. You’re a great person and nobody else can change that.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 14, 2021)

Neb said:


> Sometimes I worry that I’m hated on forums. That’s mainly because I have a habit of oversharing. It’s a silly worry, but I’m kind of feeling it today.


Me too, but my advice is to not care what other people think about you. I'm faced lots of racism (nothing too crazy but quite some racist name calling) and hate online and offline but at this point, I don't care what people think of me. I am koopadude100 and if you don't like me for who I am, a black teen, I don't care.
Sorry if that speech at the end was too much, I have a habit of getting carried away when it comes to things like getting hate


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2021)

Neb said:


> Sometimes I worry that I’m hated on forums. That’s mainly because I have a habit of oversharing. It’s a silly worry, but I’m kind of feeling it today.


don't worry, I'm pretty positive that I overshare just as much if not way more. luckily this forum is a great place to vent frustrations without anyone getting mad. unless someone actively goes up to you and complains about you oversharing then you're perfectly fine, and even then you can report them to the staff and they'll take care of it 


I really want myself to be productive today but I'm kinda at that point in my cleaning where I'm just really overwhelmed about everything and I can't get myself to do it adfkjawhejwe


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2021)

Neb said:


> Sometimes I worry that I’m hated on forums. That’s mainly because I have a habit of oversharing. It’s a silly worry, but I’m kind of feeling it today.



I wouldn’t worry about it too much.  You’re a good person with a good heart, so I doubt anyone here hates you.

As for oversharing, I wouldn’t worry about that either.  I feel like no one overshares more on this site than me (I mean, just look at my post count LOL), and afaik no one is bothered by it.  It’s not like it’s in a creepy way either, it’s just that I really love posting here and it’s my favorite forum out of all the ones I’ve ever been on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2021)

I ****ing hate my life so much right now. I feel like I might pass out (probably a panic attack yay).


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Lately I find perfectionism keeps getting in the way of any form of productivity. I just need to get this project finished and move on, but sitting down to focus on it is so difficult.


Me with literally every essay I've written and sadly a large part of ASD/Asperger I hate. Trying to get better though now that I don't have to write/do larger group works and stuff though.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 14, 2021)

my mom lost the sword to my figure. she said she would get me a whole new one but this is exactly why i wish she’d let me take things out when i am ready. and i told her not to talk to me while i’m waking up and she still does. and mt dad comes in and asks if i’m dead. you’re not funny and you sound like a child the way you talk when you say **** like that.

And i just ask her not to do that and she gets pissy and says get up earlier. but you don’t need to talk to me when you come in her and do stuff, i don’t care you do that but please don’t talk to me. i keep having small panic attacks not that she cares.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2021)

^sounds like my mom trying to be careful with my noire figures they are pretty tiny detailed and i think she ruined my black heart one sigh.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 14, 2021)

There's a new smell in here.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 14, 2021)

I’m feeling a little better though a bit anxious about my figures. Anxiety sucks so much. I may have made my stomach upset too.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 14, 2021)

Neb said:


> Sometimes I worry that I’m hated on forums. That’s mainly because I have a habit of oversharing. It’s a silly worry, but I’m kind of feeling it today.


Honestly, I feel that way too, guess we can relate, 

But I dont hate you, you seem like a really nice person, if you wanna chat, feel free to message me


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2021)

Feeling pretty depressed that I still can’t get hired for a good job.  On top of that my family dragged me to a movie I didn’t want to go to, and they embarrassed me while there.  I also didn’t get much sleep last night.  It’s becoming more and more difficult to find things to be happy about these days…


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2021)

I’m in a lot of pain right now. My legs have just been hurting all day, and the pain is moving throughout my legs. I can’t stand for very long because the pain is so bad. Hopefully I can just sleep and it’ll be better in the morning.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2021)

Toska said:


> I’m in a lot of pain right now. My legs have just been hurting all day, and the pain is moving throughout my legs. I can’t stand for very long because the pain is so bad. Hopefully I can just sleep and it’ll be better in the morning.



That reminds me I’ve had a knot in the left side of my back for like, a week now, and it shows no signs of going away.  It’s starting to affect other parts of me too.  I hope that the pain in your legs and my back both goes away soon.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 14, 2021)

been having a lot of headaches/jaw aches the past several days. not sure if it's stress or allergies or just a cold or what


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2021)

When I woke up today, I got another reminder that I shouldn't be living in this house. Nobody can afford to move because only 1 out of the 4 people that live here has a job. I have no idea what to do but the living room ceiling is somehow wet. I have to help clean and move things since I really don't want the electronics to break.


----------



## jadetine (Jun 14, 2021)

(46.67 Celsius to you OUS folks)
That's a zoomed in image of my car dashboard. Like damn sun,  why you gotta flex so hard? Yeah, I chose to live here, but yikes. I also hear talk of the power grid risking failing again, which is not fun. What would be the counter name to snowpocalypse...?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jun 15, 2021)

I met 3 new friends at my local park the beginning of this year because of pokemon go and we constantly talked on discord, did events together since then. They became my closest friends during this pandemic, but just the other day all of a sudden one of my friends says he needed to tell us something, and that he has pancreatic cancer. It's crazy because we were constantly talking like nothing was wrong.I was hoping he could possibly get through it but he said the doctors caught it too late and it's at the 4th stage. It's been a while since we hungout, but I didn't know he was suffering through this. It just pains me knowing that we're going to lose someone close to us soon and seeing him in person was really tough too. I'm glad we're getting to hang out with him and support him though. Our group won't ever be the same and I'm not ready for him to leave us.


----------



## deana (Jun 15, 2021)

A friend of mine lost someone close to her today. So many people that I know have been losing a lot of people lately and it just sorta weighs on me. I feel so helpless like I wish I could do more to be comforting or supportive. It also just makes me feel kinda guilty that I neglect so many of my relationships (due to mental illness), when life is so fragile and you never know when it will all come to an end.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> That reminds me I’ve had a knot in the left side of my back for like, a week now, and it shows no signs of going away.  It’s starting to affect other parts of me too.  I hope that the pain in your legs and my back both goes away soon.


I'm no doctor, but if the pain is not going away and spreading to other parts of your body, you should definitely get it checked. I don't want to imagine things getting worse for you. I hope you'll get better soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2021)

This site not having hip measures for coat, like that size 6 could definitely fit me on the bust/waist size but if it's tight around the hips maybe not...Oh well I sent them a question so we'll see. Hopefully I can start exercising and adjust my sweets intake as well though.


----------



## Madeline63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I've already gotten two warnings despite being on here for an incredibly brief amount of time. Completely on accident. I'm having a difficult time adjusting to this forum.

Also I wish I could see who warned me so I could make an apology, instead of just being resseti.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

amanita said:


> I've already gotten two warnings despite being on here for an incredibly brief amount of time. Completely on accident. I'm having a difficult time adjusting to this forum.
> 
> Also I wish I could see who warned me so I could make an apology, instead of just being resseti.


Oof I'm sorry gotten some too, and you can use the contact the staff board if you feel like you don't deserve a warning for whatever you did


----------



## Madeline63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oof I'm sorry gotten some too, and you can use the contact the staff board if you feel like you don't deserve a warning for whatever you did



tbh I probably did deserve it. But it's rough switching from a forum where we regularly throw out images to communicate. I've been doing it here because it's a habit, and keep forgetting it's considered low post quality.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

amanita said:


> tbh I probably did deserve it. But it's rough switching from a forum where we regularly throw out images to communicate. I've been doing it here because it's a habit, and keep forgetting it's considered low post quality.


Yeah. You could just add some words and maybe you'll be fine.
Example:
Guy who will probably get a post quality warning unless it's on the basement said:




Guy who may get a warning said:
Haha this is funny.

Guy who definitely won't get a warning said:
I love the Phoenix Wright series. So I wanted to know what you guys think too!



Hopefully that made at least some sense


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 15, 2021)

my mom still can’t find the sword for my figure… :/


----------



## Plume (Jun 15, 2021)

I am the most awkward human?? I'm left feeling so frustrated after real life interactions lately, more so than usual.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 15, 2021)

Spoiler



It feels so weird when people (mainly my old roommates and my mom) are concerned about me falling asleep while doing something. Like idk I can‘t go to sleep on my own, I have to be doing something and I need to be sleepy, otherwise I find it harder to just shut my eyes and wish myself to sleep. My roommates especially used to make fun of me because I always slept with my laptop on my chest, and I’m like... I don’t find that funny or weird at all? Idk maybe it’s just me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2021)

I know it's getting close to bedtime but I've been super tired since like 7pm and I hate it

I need to pack for tomorrow but I really just want to go to sleep


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2021)

menstrual cramps, toothache and i have no painkillers. tonight isn’t gonna be fun lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 15, 2021)

Firecrackers again and still upset and anxious about the piece of the figure my mom lost :/


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 16, 2021)

Something is bothering me. Actually a couple of things.

I really hope my mom and I can find that piecr to my figure. I am still trying so hard not to be mad but she could have waited for me to move them to take them out of the boxes.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm no doctor, but if the pain is not going away and spreading to other parts of your body, you should definitely get it checked. I don't want to imagine things getting worse for you. I hope you'll get better soon.



Thank you for this.  The pain wasn’t as bad today, so hopefully that means it’s slowly going away.  I may still go to the doctor’s to get it checked out though.  It’s most likely just a combination of stress and lack of sleep.


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 16, 2021)

Aftermarket prices for figures is getting out of hand in the US.... there's a Bulma 'prize' figure I would love to buy locally, but the price for it is outrageous. Out of curiosity I started looking for it on a Japanese website and it turns I can buy that figure, pay 'outrageous' shipping ($20-$30 with DHL) and it would still be more affordable to buy like that than to buy it locally. Oh, and that figure is listed as MIB (mint in box).... crazy how I could get a brand new figure from Japan, pay quite a bit in shipping for it and it'll still be cheaper than getting it locally x.x  I could even pay $50 in shipping fees for it and it would STILL be more affordable


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2021)

was just informed by my mother that she found a cockroach in the kitchen earlier. i’m literally going to cry. can’t wait to spend the rest of my night feeling things crawl on me and seeing things that aren’t there!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 16, 2021)

xara said:


> was just informed by my mother that she found a cockroach in the kitchen earlier. i’m literally going to cry. can’t wait to spend the rest of my night feeling things crawl on me and seeing things that aren’t there!


Wonder if hairspray works on those like it does on flies.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 16, 2021)

some of my coworkers that I have now, and in the past, talk about/mention people they find attractive and I just don't get it. _it hurts my brain_.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 16, 2021)

Apparently it's supposed to rain all week, the week where we are in holidays. I don't want to hear about it, as they often announce rain and then there is literally nothing for days. But my fiancé is checking every 2 hours, like it would change anything anyways..


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 16, 2021)

Drove an hour and back to Ikea for a large picture frame only to now find out there's a spider smushed in between the glass panel that I can't get out


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2021)

Xeleron said:


> Aftermarket prices for figures is getting out of hand in the US.... there's a Bulma 'prize' figure I would love to buy locally, but the price for it is outrageous. Out of curiosity I started looking for it on a Japanese website and it turns I can buy that figure, pay 'outrageous' shipping ($20-$30 with DHL) and it would still be more affordable to buy like that than to buy it locally. Oh, and that figure is listed as MIB (mint in box).... crazy how I could get a brand new figure from Japan, pay quite a bit in shipping for it and it'll still be cheaper than getting it locally x.x  I could even pay $50 in shipping fees for it and it would STILL be more affordable


Yeah, you can usually get away quite cheap with Japanese sites, the tiniest box scratch and they lower it like hell lol...Which is pretty neat unless it's some very rare LE thing.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 16, 2021)

Spoiler: im just. rlly upset



I’m really pissed at my friend at this point, I posted ”Happy birthday to my favorite character!” in relation to Venti’s birthday and my friend commented, “get a real hobby” and “happy birthday to a bunch of pixels i guess”. I literally do not know why she has to make fun of the mundane things I like? I don’t know what she gets out of shaming me but I really wish she would stop. I’m not making fictional stuff my entire life but it does briefly take my mind off of irl stress so I like indulging in it from time to time. I don’t know why she has to make me feel ashamed for it. Idk I feel pathetic I just want to cry right now, idc if I sound overly sensitive as heck.


----------



## jadetine (Jun 16, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Drove an hour and back to Ikea for a large picture frame only to now find out there's a spider smushed in between the glass panel that I can't get out
> 
> View attachment 380787


Ahhhh nightmare fuel nooooooo

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2021



skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: im just. rlly upset
> 
> 
> 
> I’m really pissed at my friend at this point, I posted ”Happy birthday to my favorite character!” in relation to Venti’s birthday and my friend commented, “get a real hobby” and “happy birthday to a bunch of pixels i guess”. I literally do not know why she has to make fun of the mundane things I like? I don’t know what she gets out of shaming me but I really wish she would stop. I’m not making fictional stuff my entire life but it does briefly take my mind off of irl stress so I like indulging in it from time to time. I don’t know why she has to make me feel ashamed for it. Idk I feel pathetic I just want to cry right now, idc if I sound overly sensitive as heck.


Wtf that's not a friend! Friends don't belittle each other,  they celebrate together. Even if we don't share hobbies, at least boost the happiness and spread the joy. I don't give a crap about sports but I'm happy to say yayyyy (sports team), good sporting. Like wth it takes 2 seconds to be kind. Agh, I flipped a table for you.
My first bf told me to tone down the anime fandom decades ago, and it still irks me. He's a huge nerd now with the cutest kids, but damn, I wish I had told him back then to shove it and let us live our best lives.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 16, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: im just. rlly upset
> 
> 
> 
> I’m really pissed at my friend at this point, I posted ”Happy birthday to my favorite character!” in relation to Venti’s birthday and my friend commented, “get a real hobby” and “happy birthday to a bunch of pixels i guess”. I literally do not know why she has to make fun of the mundane things I like? I don’t know what she gets out of shaming me but I really wish she would stop. I’m not making fictional stuff my entire life but it does briefly take my mind off of irl stress so I like indulging in it from time to time. I don’t know why she has to make me feel ashamed for it. Idk I feel pathetic I just want to cry right now, idc if I sound overly sensitive as heck.


Your friend is being disrespectful towards you. Period. She clearly needs to grow up and stop coming down on you in order to make herself better etc. All I can say is love what you love regardless and try not to let her petty behaviour get to you, one day it will all come back to bite her hard, and only then she'll realise her attitude and behaviour is far from fun to be around.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 16, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Wtf that's not a friend! Friends don't belittle each other, they celebrate together. Even if we don't share hobbies, at least boost the happiness and spread the joy. I don't give a crap about sports but I'm happy to say yayyyy (sports team), good sporting. Like wth it takes 2 seconds to be kind. Agh, I flipped a table for you.





TalviSyreni said:


> Your friend is being disrespectful towards you. Period. She clearly needs to grow up and stop coming down on you in order to make herself better etc. All I can say is love what you love regardless and try not to let her petty behaviour get to you, one day it will all come back to bite her hard, and only then she'll realise her attitude and behaviour is far from fun to be around.



Thank you so much for the responses, it truly means a lot to hear those. I just really needed to hear that it was okay liking whatever I liked so long as I never hurt anyone. My friend is into kpop and stuff and I really dont mind what she likes if she’s happy listening to her idols, so I don‘t understand why she has to put me down for liking some fictional characters and their stories. They’re both just harmless interests that make different people happy.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 16, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: im just. rlly upset
> 
> 
> 
> I’m really pissed at my friend at this point, I posted ”Happy birthday to my favorite character!” in relation to Venti’s birthday and my friend commented, “get a real hobby” and “happy birthday to a bunch of pixels i guess”. I literally do not know why she has to make fun of the mundane things I like? I don’t know what she gets out of shaming me but I really wish she would stop. I’m not making fictional stuff my entire life but it does briefly take my mind off of irl stress so I like indulging in it from time to time. I don’t know why she has to make me feel ashamed for it. Idk I feel pathetic I just want to cry right now, idc if I sound overly sensitive as heck.



They don’t need to understand why you like something to accept that you do. The fact that it means something to you should be enough for them. They don’t have to like it like you, but that doesn’t give them the right to make you feel bad. You should be allowed to be yourself and like what you like. I don’t always like the same things they do and I don’t have to pretend that I do, but when I see one of my friends happy and excited about something I support that thing.


----------



## Toska (Jun 16, 2021)

My best friend texted me “hey *name* can we talk?” At 4am in the morning. It’s 3:20pm now and she still hasn’t responded. I’m probably overthinking this, but I’m really nervous. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2021)

I've had to run to the bathroom like 3 times in 40 min rip


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 16, 2021)

sword piece is still lost. i just woke up and am so unbelievably pissed. doesn’t help when i was trying to tell her something a friend suggested she kept cutting in and saying she just looked through the boxes again and said i could look myself. this is why don’t move my ****ing stuff and don’t get my room painted when i don’t want it done. also she has been complaining about the job they did and not being worth the money so yeah, you shouldn’t have got it done.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2021)

Maybe I should stop going to the Nintendo fan websites. Sometimes, I feel people are always trying to find negativity in just about everything and it bothers me.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 16, 2021)

My mom tells me to quit stressing and order another one, but why order another one when it is one piece that is missing - missing because she wasn’t careful of moving my stuff. i will definitely order a new one of the little chibi she broke twice! but first i want to find this sword!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2021)

Ugh, my dad is at it again with his homophobic views... Just stop it already...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 16, 2021)

Everytime I use this site I just feel like I am going to get attacked for expressing myself. If only I can delete this account for good, but I am stuck with it for good.


----------



## Neb (Jun 16, 2021)

People are gossiping about me at work again. Yay…


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 16, 2021)

I think I gave myself a small panic attack. My head feels funny and internally I’m freaking out still even though I’m drawing. Inside, I feel like I’m in turmoil and am screaming. I am so upset still. my mom did the kitty treatment with my dad today which was nice - that she gave me space. Starting to feel like I’m never going to find that piece of my figure though

Firecrackers started again.


----------



## Toska (Jun 16, 2021)

My friend still hasn’t responded. I’m really worried. And at this point I’ve come to the conclusion that it’s just another case of my friends leaving me again. I don’t think she ever would, but my brain is just overthinking way too much about this.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 16, 2021)

People are still throwing fireworks... please stop 
Also there's a fight going on outside, not sure what's going on but I hope it doesn't turn into a shooting


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 16, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Everytime I use this site I just feel like I am going to get attacked for expressing myself. If only I can delete this account for good, but I am stuck with it for good.


Same, but I expect the same from other places.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 16, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Everytime I use this site I just feel like I am going to get attacked for expressing myself. If only I can delete this account for good, but I am stuck with it for good.


Same, but only when what I'm saying in that moment might be controversial so I just post and leave then check the notifications later 
Also you can ask a mod to disable your account, but I heard they normally don't unless you REALLY want them too


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: im just. rlly upset
> 
> 
> 
> I’m really pissed at my friend at this point, I posted ”Happy birthday to my favorite character!” in relation to Venti’s birthday and my friend commented, “get a real hobby” and “happy birthday to a bunch of pixels i guess”. I literally do not know why she has to make fun of the mundane things I like? I don’t know what she gets out of shaming me but I really wish she would stop. I’m not making fictional stuff my entire life but it does briefly take my mind off of irl stress so I like indulging in it from time to time. I don’t know why she has to make me feel ashamed for it. Idk I feel pathetic I just want to cry right now, idc if I sound overly sensitive as heck.



Hey there, friend.  They don’t sound like they’re being a good friend to you, and I’m sorry you‘ve had to put up with that.  I’ve known people like that both in real life and online in the past and I always avoid them or remove them from my life because they’re honestly not worth my time.  Genshin Impact is a fun game and not something someone should be making fun of you for for liking.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2021)

I've had two hours sleep and woke-up in a panic as it dawned on me that I made a big mistake in a professional email yesterday. Sent a follow-up with an apology and the correction. Now to wait until the work day begins.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 17, 2021)

I like living in a small city, but man do I hate living in a small city. The access to health services is very limited and there are next to no specialists around. I want to investigate into getting a diagnosis that requires a psychologist that's a 3 hour drive away. I can't afford to take a day off work for what, an hour, appointment. Not to mention the 6 hour travel time. I should've gotten onto things when I was living in my hometown, but I think I was afraid of judgment from friends and family...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 17, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've had two hours sleep and woke-up in a panic as it dawned on me that I made a big mistake in a professional email yesterday. Sent a follow-up with an apology and the correction. Now to wait until the work day begins.


I'd like more details.


----------



## jadetine (Jun 17, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I like living in a small city, but man do I hate living in a small city. The access to health services is very limited and there are next to no specialists around. I want to investigate into getting a diagnosis that requires a psychologist that's a 3 hour drive away. I can't afford to take a day off work for what, an hour, appointment. Not to mention the 6 hour travel time. I should've gotten onto things when I was living in my hometown, but I think I was afraid of judgment from friends and family...


Is tele-medicine an option? My insurance is constantly advertising that they cover it,  even and especially for mental health. Demand went up during the pandemic...


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 17, 2021)

I need to sleep but I want to keep working on a drawing that I’m working on. I know it would help with my mood, but I keep getting ideas and as a result am restless as I try to sleep. Also worried about my mom since my parents are going somewhere and she’s letting him drive.

Also am bothered and a little creeped out by something.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 17, 2021)

My not even one year old glasses just snapped in half, while I cleaned them. I already noticed a crack a few days ago and today they just snapped in freaking half. +200€ and they break in half like that?! I am really blind without my glasses and ofc that happens just before we go to holidays. I'm glad that the superglue is able to hold them together right now and I managed to make it look like there is nothing really broken from the outside, but man.. I can't afford glasses just like that right now. Baby stuff is expensive enough


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd like more details.


I messed up key information on some paperwork!

I managed to pass out for a few hours at 7am. I woke-up after midday to find I had received an email around 11am saying that they've made the necessary amendments for me. Panic averted.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2021)

Ass/hip fat, I really need to get those down on size. Pear body sucks, I dunno how I'm still an UK size 6 in shirts/tops etc. (if I order from the UK, US and/or just Sweden is different lol) but yeah my ****in hips are like idk 10+ lol...

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> I've had to run to the bathroom like 3 times in 40 min rip


me at work whenever we have coffee ...


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 17, 2021)

Did not sleep very good and I forgot I had counseling. I hate when my mom gets pissy when i snap without meaning too because she startled me when i was kinda in a deep sleep and it is hard to hear with my noise machine on. don’t want to talk to my counselor especially now about the figure since she drags the conversation on too long. i just don’t want to talk. extremely crabby.

bothered still about things still. i would some stuff to just go away.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2021)

I really really want a Leif Collectible


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> I want a Leif Collectible


I can get one for you how much do they cost?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I can get one for you how much do they cost?


I’m not sure


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> I’m not sure


Oh, according to the collectible their list they are 100-200 tbt and are common so i'm sure someone will sell you one if they have one


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh, according to the collectible their list they are 100-200 tbt and are common so i'm sure someone will sell you one if they have one


I doubt it


----------



## amemome (Jun 17, 2021)

Not really "bothering" me per se, but I really miss there being an active forum event.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2021)

When you can tell someone did get your message but they like never reply like, okay I sent you an extra cause I knew you had troubles with it lol...


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 17, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> When you can tell someone did get your message but they like never reply like, okay I sent you an extra cause I knew you had troubles with it lol...



I dealt with that on my birthday from a guy i used to be friends with and I’ve been mad at for over three years. Then i ask another friend to tell him to not bother me again since I deleted the message and they say they don’t want to get involved? lol… 
I hope you get a response  and maybe an apology for not seeing it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 17, 2021)

I messed up on the eyes and while outlining something (and maybe before that). I don’t think it is too noticeable with all the stuff I am drawing around it but it is noticeable to me and making me want to start over completely even though i got a lot done already and some were a pain to draw and outline.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I dealt with that on my birthday from a guy i used to be friends with and I’ve been mad at for over three years. Then i ask another friend to tell him to not bother me again since I deleted the message and they say they don’t want to get involved? lol…
> I hope you get a response  and maybe an apology for not seeing it.


Yeah it was at a store because I needed to ask about some garments and their hip measures since they didn't list that on their sire. Kind of needed to know cause I could have them otherwise, but not sure if hips were my measures or not.

But yeah your situation sure sounds stinky  I'm sorry man.

And, thank you  I'll just friendly remind them or something I guess.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2021

site* not sire lol.

I'd kill for any of those coats cause dapper as **** but yeah I need to know before I order since it'd be a hassle to send back to the UK these days...


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2021)

Can I just go into a coma until late September? These next 2 1/2 months are pretty much just going to consist of waiting until college. The only reason I have a job right now is to have something to do. Without a set routine I’m a disoriented mess. The excitement of living in a new city is also making this wait even harder.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 17, 2021)

I messed up again on my drawing and this time it is more noticeable and i don’t think coloring will hide it. i tried using white colored pencil but that made it worse (thankfully i was able to erase it). I think I’m going to keep going but am annoyed. probably should eat something soon since I’m hungry.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 17, 2021)

Really not looking forward to working with my new coworker. :/ Unless they shape up, I'm basically gonna be handling everything by myself.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 17, 2021)

Firecrackers bothering me again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2021)

People obviously being oblivious to that the pandemic is definitely still going on, and far from every adult has gotten one or two jabs here, yet they think it's good idea to throw parties. You can still get it outside


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 18, 2021)

I want to work on/finish my drawing but I definitely need to sleep since I was crabby for a bit earlier and forgot I had counseling. 

I’m regretting something and am wondering if I was wrong for how I felt at the time.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> People obviously being oblivious to that the pandemic is definitely still going on, and far from every adult has gotten one or two jabs here, yet they think it's good idea to throw parties. You can still get it outside


People are definitely being careless. There were 11,000 new cases reported here yesterday. Highest total reported in four months.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 18, 2021)

I slept in too late and now I can’t sleep. This is becoming a problem I should stop taking my meds on Thursdays, but then I’d just be out of it on my day off.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> People are definitely being careless. There were 11,000 new cases reported here yesterday. Highest total reported in four months.


Definitely with that one thing, for sure. It's like, if you want to have contact there are digital ways or you just have to keep on going with restrictions as is.

And, damn, that's a lot  I hope it goes down soon enough.


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

The mask mandate in my area is going to be lifted on Sunday. I mean, cases aren’t bad or anything but I’m still incredibly nervous.

What really bothers me is that nobody has been wearing a mask anywhere for the past few weeks. When I go into a store, I’m the only one that is following the mandate and wearing a mask. I guess I’m also confused because the workers aren’t keeping people away because they aren’t wearing masks. I’ll still probably wear my mask once the mandate is lifted, since some of my relatives are at high-risk.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2021)

Guess I got excited too fast that the superglue is fixing my glasses until I get new ones.. I had to clean them, legit zero pressure onto them and they snapped again and now I can only glue them back together with a tilt.. U-U


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 18, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Lately I find perfectionism keeps getting in the way of any form of productivity. I just need to get this project finished and move on, but sitting down to focus on it is so difficult.


I know I'm very late to this, but I just want you to know exactly how much I understand this. I'm a huge perfectionist, to the point where sometimes it is overwhelming and I don't start on a project unless I know I can get it done how I want to at that moment.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2021



sheilaa said:


> People obviously being oblivious to that the pandemic is definitely still going on, and far from every adult has gotten one or two jabs here, yet they think it's good idea to throw parties. You can still get it outside


I feel you on this. It's like people think that the virus magically goes away because it's about to be summer.  We got our vaccines, for us, and for our son, since he can't get it. But we still are careful in what we do, and still wear masks in public places.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2021)

^yeah throw a gathering would be the very last thing i'd do like that like okay holiday days doesn't magically take the virus away, jeez people...

anyway, coat sizes are driving me mad lol. especially the shoulder sizes since I know this brand definitely are a bit larger than said size written out measure but, yeah.


----------



## deana (Jun 18, 2021)

Toska said:


> The mask mandate in my area is going to be lifted on Sunday. I mean, cases aren’t bad or anything but I’m still incredibly nervous.
> 
> What really bothers me is that nobody has been wearing a mask anywhere for the past few weeks. When I go into a store, I’m the only one that is following the mandate and wearing a mask. I guess I’m also confused because the workers aren’t keeping people away because they aren’t wearing masks. I’ll still probably wear my mask once the mandate is lifted, since some of my relatives are at high-risk.



I'm really nervous about this too. It seems like everyone is my area is so eager for the mandate to be over but I don't see what the rush is for. Better safe than sorry in my opinion yet everyone else seems to want to ditch the mask the millisecond it's over (or even before it's officially over as you've said). Theres a news update for my area scheduled for later today and I suspect an end date for the mask mandate will be announced and I'm not even eligible to book my second vaccine appointment yet. If they end the mandate before I even have the option of my second shot I will be very not happy with that.


----------



## KatieLavender (Jun 18, 2021)

i went villager hunting....found merangue on the first ticket....realised i forgot my vaulting pole....cried


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 18, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I'm really nervous about this too. It seems like everyone is my area is so eager for the mandate to be over but I don't see what the rush is for. Better safe than sorry in my opinion yet everyone else seems to want to ditch the mask the millisecond it's over (or even before it's officially over as you've said). Theres a news update for my area scheduled for later today and I suspect an end date for the mask mandate will be announced and I'm not even eligible to book my second vaccine appointment yet. If they end the mandate before I even have the option of my second shot I will be very not happy with that.



This is something that bothers me, too.

Ontario is getting grief for our slow re-opening and that’s understandable. The phases don’t make a ton of sense and it’s frustrating that _this _lockdown is the one he decided to take seriously as opposed to the others when we at least have vaccines being rolled out.

But the mask mandate? That should be the last thing to go, imo. Yes, re-open shops and such slowly but only with the mask mandate still in place! Once they become optional I don’t think many people will wear them anymore. The vaccine rollout is far from perfect so it’ll be a mix of unvaccinated, partially vaccinated, and some fully vaccinated people mingling. I know masks are frustrating but I think it’s the safest to keep them around longer :/


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

The friend who I was talking about earlier is completely MIA. I’m really worried about her. I talked to one of our mutual friends and they haven’t heard from her either. I hope she’s okay.


----------



## riummi (Jun 18, 2021)

I have to bake some lady fingers since they didn't have any in store but its so hot this week! I'll have to use the small toaster oven and its gonna take forever


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 18, 2021)

please dont quote me in this thread on this; if you really want to say something just pm me so i feel less awkward


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2021)

I forgot to buy wrapping paper for Father's Day and I need to stay in tomorrow for deliveries. I have Disney Princess paper from a friend's daughter's birthday laying about. Happy Father's Day, Princess Dad!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2021)

lowkey hate myself for being apothi/ace sometimes. like I have no right to exist.


----------



## a potato (Jun 18, 2021)

I can’t seem to get any alone time today.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## riummi (Jun 18, 2021)

So I just finished up my second interview and will need to wait a week or so till they all discuss who to pick for the position  The interview went really well but it could also be just because the interviewers were super cool and friendly people.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 18, 2021)

firecrackers started again and it messed me up on the eye I’m drawing. thankfully I was was using a pencil but it still pissed me off.

Wish there was something that could be done about something else that is bothering me as well as this.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)

I can’t even enjoy my days off because something always happens negatively that affects me.  I still have a knot in my back too and I’ll have to go back to work soon probably.

******* great.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 18, 2021)

Today has been pretty good but there have been small things that have been bothering me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2021)

wtf


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> wtf



LMAO, “wtf” was my reaction to watching this too.  My day was saved from watching this, so thanks.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> LMAO, “wtf” was my reaction to watching this too.  My day was saved from watching this, so thanks.


Reminds me of those "mockbusters" like "Ratatoing" or "What's Up", but those have some of the 4kids voice actors, or at least Eggman from Sonic X.


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 19, 2021)

Unfortunately my mom's boss tested positive for COVID-19 while my mom was at work with her. Luckily we've already had the virus once, and my mom is fully vaccinated, so CDC guidelines don't make her quarantine. I'm not too worried as I got my second vaccine a couple days ago and the first once covers 80%, I'm just nervous. 

Related to COVID, my taste has been miserable lately. Ever since January things have progressively began to taste worse. I barely eat food anymore and I'm so malnourished. Most meats, nuts, and beans are all disgusting. Many fruits and vegetables also taste bad. Sweets, certain breads and starches also suck. Basically for months I have just been eating the same two things and it's been one of the hardest things I've had to go through.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Unfortunately my mom's boss tested positive for COVID-19 while my mom was at work with her. Luckily we've already had the virus once, and my mom is fully vaccinated, so CDC guidelines don't make her quarantine. I'm not too worried as I got my second vaccine a couple days ago and the first once covers 80%, I'm just nervous.
> 
> Related to COVID, my taste has been miserable lately. Ever since January things have progressively began to taste worse. I barely eat food anymore and I'm so malnourished. Most meats, nuts, and beans are all disgusting. Many fruits and vegetables also taste bad. Sweets, certain breads and starches also suck. Basically for months I have just been eating the same two things and it's been one of the hardest things I've had to go through.



I’m sorry to hear that. I hope you and your family will be okay. Stay safe.


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. I hope you and your family will be okay. Stay safe.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2021)

I fused Isabelle with another character for a drawing I’m doing and I have mixed feelings about how the colors turned out. Maybe I should have left her white though then aside from the outfit and bells, she probably wouldn’t be recognized.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 19, 2021)

A present for my friend was meant to be delivered yesterday in time for the fourth anniversary of her dad's passing and it didn't arrive even though I got a message saying it had. After checking Royal Mail's website it says it could be a glitch and to allow one more day for delivery. I just really hope she gets it today, but either way I'm annoyed as it would've been the perfect Friday treat for her if it had been delivered on time as promised.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> A present for my friend was meant to be delivered yesterday in time for the fourth anniversary of her dad's passing and it didn't arrive even though I got a message saying it had. After checking Royal Mail's website it says it could be a glitch and to allow one more day for delivery. I just really hope she gets it today, but either way I'm annoyed as it would've been the perfect Friday treat for her if it had been delivered on time as promised.


They're called Royal Fail for a reason :/ But yeah I hope she gets it soon, waiting for things really suck when you know they obviously got it up kickin'


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2021)

They got rid of the enamel pins in Nintendo's online shop.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2021)

Stayed up too late again and I wasn’t really ready to go to sleep. Been stumped on where to put one of the characters and what pose. I also took a look at a ref and realized that maybe I should have added another “streak” of red; so now that is bothering me, I want to go back to add it to my drawing.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 19, 2021)

I want a Timmy & Jingle collectible


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2021)

Mom being an idiot. Like, I try to help spell a word she asked about(how I reply to those things) and she gets mad because I didn't do it the way she wanted and then went on accusing me I can't reply to questions "I agree with ur dad it's a bad trait of yours"... Like okay if you would have listened or just used google maybe your mouth could have been shut...Asshat.


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2021)

ibs sucks lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2021)

Going to try to put more stuff away in my room; don’t really want to because I’m afraid I’m not going to find that missing piece to my figure and I rather work on a drawing.

Still bothered by a few things.

Also, having some depression today.

Already hearing firecrackers or some sort of explosive (sounds so much like a gunshot).

Finally figured out where to put character on my drawing but not sure how to position her legs. Luckily they’d mostly be blocked off by another character. Also am not sure about how one of her eyes looks. I should ask before I line it, but…


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 19, 2021)

Why do I keep doing things to get in my own way? It’s been two days since I’ve taken my meds and the second day is always the worst. That combined with pms and other things that have been bothering me and I’m feeling very depressed today. I didn’t have to work today though and I’m very grateful because I’m feeling out of it and short of breath. There’s no way I could be able to tolerate lifting my client and tolerate all the things that give me anxiety that I usually just push away while wearing a mask.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 19, 2021)

I seriously can't be assed to finish the coverage of my exam, I feel so lazy  help


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2021)

Fell asleep without taking my antidepressant/mood-stabilizer, so I didn’t get restful sleep.  

I’m in a pretty good mood though otherwise.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 19, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> My not even one year old glasses just snapped in half, while I cleaned them. I already noticed a crack a few days ago and today they just snapped in freaking half. +200€ and they break in half like that?! I am really blind without my glasses and ofc that happens just before we go to holidays. I'm glad that the superglue is able to hold them together right now and I managed to make it look like there is nothing really broken from the outside, but man.. I can't afford glasses just like that right now. Baby stuff is expensive enough



This is a lil late but-
I've had this damn near same situation, my expensive glasses broke in half right in the nose bridge part as I was cleaning them. If it was a missing leg I could have worn them, but no, the probably most important part broke. Also, for some expensive glasses the frames around the lense broke too. I saw your other post about super glue, I did that to mine too. It held for a while but overtime sweat and cleaning them and such made the glue weak and they broke. I have terrible vision without my glasses as well, so I literally had to squint at everythin.

Regarding costs, is there a place you can go that does them cheaper? I usually went to the eyeglasses place (VisionWorks) but due to how expensive they were I got my next pair at a Walmart, so not like a legit optometrist glasses place, but, hey, waaaaaay less expensive. Frames were 20$ instead of the 100+ they are at VW. I know you prob don't have either of those places where you live, but I use them as examples.
Also, if you can bring in your prescription, you can knock the price down a little bit since you don't need to get an eye exam again. It's not alot, but it still saves some money.




Dunquixote said:


> I messed up on the eyes and while outlining something (and maybe before that). I don’t think it is too noticeable with all the stuff I am drawing around it but it is noticeable to me and making me want to start over completely even though i got a lot done already and some were a pain to draw and outline.



Also late to this but-

Whenever I mess up on a drawing but already got so much done, I continue on with the drawing cause 1 I'm stubborn and 2 not all drawings will be perfect. There are always bound to be mistakes, which is okay, cause we can learn from those.

Once I finish the drawing I also save it for later, like months later. I use it as a redraw thing. If I find an old piece of work I can redraw it and compare the old vs new version to see improvement/change of style ect...

We are also our hardest critics. We scrutinize every detail and can see everythin 'wrong' but many other people won't see the mistake. I've seen artist be like 'don't look too hard at *this* it's messed up' and even when I really look at it, I can't tell what they 'messed up' on, it looks fine to me.

If you're doing traditional art, there's this neat thing called graphite paper. The way it works is that you do your initial sketch on a scrap peice of paper. You then place the graphite paper on the sketch and trace over what you like, then place the graphite paper on your final drawing medium and trace over the graphite paper with somethin hard. This will transfer the graphite onto your new medium. Kinda a long process but very handy for traditional stuff, esp when you can't do alot of sketching on your medium (like canvas, some mediums don't erase well and sometimes pencil doesn't erase well).

If you can't find graphite paper, an alternative is to make your sketch, then COVER the back with pencil. Like, absolutely go ham on that. Now you put your sketch on your final medium, and trace HARD over what you like on your sketch. This will transfer the pencil (graphite) from the back of the paper into your new medium. Best part is, the part that does transfer over will be light, so erasing it won't be too much of a problem.

Hope that helps some!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 19, 2021)

slightly embarrassed because of my icon, because idk, I don't think it's good enough for the site and kinda looks like a kid drew it 
Also my neighbors are throwing fireworks again yay


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> This is a lil late but-
> I've had this damn near same situation, my expensive glasses broke in half right in the nose bridge part as I was cleaning them. If it was a missing leg I could have worn them, but no, the probably most important part broke. Also, for some expensive glasses the frames around the lense broke too. I saw your other post about super glue, I did that to mine too. It held for a while but overtime sweat and cleaning them and such made the glue weak and they broke. I have terrible vision without my glasses as well, so I literally had to squint at everythin.
> 
> Regarding costs, is there a place you can go that does them cheaper? I usually went to the eyeglasses place (VisionWorks) but due to how expensive they were I got my next pair at a Walmart, so not like a legit optometrist glasses place, but, hey, waaaaaay less expensive. Frames were 20$ instead of the 100+ they are at VW. I know you prob don't have either of those places where you live, but I use them as examples.
> ...




Thanks so much again for the information! I appreciate it very much . I’ll definitely look into that .


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> slightly embarrassed because of my icon, because idk, I don't think it's good enough for the site and kinda looks like a kid drew it
> Also my neighbors are throwing fireworks again yay



I think it looks great!  It looks like an actual koopa troopa and fits in with the rest of your aesthetic.

I’m sorry everyone is having to deal with fireworks.  Strangely enough I haven’t heard any so far this summer here, and people usually love to throw them here.


----------



## rianne (Jun 19, 2021)

Feeling like a waste of space.

Perf


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2021)

rianne said:


> Feeling like a waste of space.
> 
> Perf



I’m sorry you’re feeling this way, friend.  I don’t think anyone is ever truly a waste of space, and you’re a good person too.  I always appreciate you talking with me sometimes and liking my posts.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rianne (Jun 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I’m sorry you’re feeling this way, friend.  I don’t think anyone is ever truly a waste of space, and you’re a good person too.  I always appreciate you talking with me sometimes and liking my posts.  I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you so much, friend. I know these feelings will pass. . .I'm doing what I can to improve my mood and be back to my ""normal"" self.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 19, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 19, 2021)

God I hate my neighbours. If it’s not the neighbours behind us it’s the neighbours directly beside us having fires. And not just regular bonfires these are fires where they’re burning _something_. They’re so smoky and they smell disgusting and they have them for hours and hours on end. Once it starts to cool down so we can open our windows to let the cool air in they light their fires and it’s the worst.

I hate it so much.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2021)

The screaming brats across the alley now have karaoke outside.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2021)

firecrackers. i hate them so much.


----------



## bleached (Jun 19, 2021)

I recently got my first job in retail and it's _so so so boring.._
At this point, I can't wait to go back to school so I have an excuse to quit :'/


----------



## mocha. (Jun 19, 2021)

Been having a lot of trouble sleeping recently. I was supposed to be up at 4:15am for work but woke up at 3am. Going to be a long day


----------



## oak (Jun 19, 2021)

When my anxiety gets high I stop eating my anxiety has been out of control for the past 2-3 weeks and I still haven't eaten today and it's about to be 9PM. Sigh


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 20, 2021)

I think two parts of my drawing looked better before I colored them. :/ i don’t see how these two characters won’t look off to anyone i show. ah well. i guess i can’t expect it to be perfect with my skill. i may redo this eventually, though I hope it will take less time to do it. I’ve been working on this since Wednesday. 

bothered still by stupid stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> 12 Signs A Person Is Incapable Of Loving Someone
> 
> 
> If you don't know who you are, how are you going to love someone else?
> ...


Sounds like my dad too, lol. :/

Also why do they have to start airing the euro 2020 soccer matches at the same time for the last group rounds... I wanna watch both but obviously I can't have like both computer and TV on at the same time and especially not when they air on the commercial channel cause their online watching thing is paywall  blocked sigh.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 20, 2021)

I really really really want a Celeste Chick Plush collectible 
But they’re so expensive


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 20, 2021)

My left foot is swollen and feels bruised when you press on it. I have had problems with that foot, leg, for a few years but it is just really bugging me today.


----------



## anniebell (Jun 20, 2021)

I got fired from my job. I feel like such a failure, and I’ve barely gotten out of bed because I just feel so sad and exhausted.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 20, 2021)

my dad sent this really passive aggressive email to me?? I know he probably didn't mean anything by it as I know he has the communication skills of a brick wall, and I've probably taken it up the wrong way, but I'm still pretty pissed about it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 20, 2021)

This has been weighing down on me all summer. It's hard not to think about it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 20, 2021)

I’m tired; my fault for staying up late again. I want to keep working on my drawing but not enough energy yet. ><


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 20, 2021)

I was completely fine aside from being tired but then my mom comes in and tells me i need to get going on my room and now i’m upset again since I instantly think about that missing figure piece. so pissed… and depressed.


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2021)

i’ve taken such poor care of myself. i’m truly disgusting. trying to undo the damage that i’ve done isn’t going to be easy and may not even be possible.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 20, 2021)

xara said:


> i’ve taken such poor care of myself. i’m truly disgusting. trying to undo the damage that i’ve done isn’t going to be easy and may not even be possible.


 
You’re not disgusting. Things happen and we all make bad decisions in our life or mistakes. Sorry for butting in. I just don’t want my friends berating themselves and am concerned. Hang in there. If you ever want to talk, my dms are always open.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 20, 2021)

If I tell him what I've been meaning to say, he'll be so saddened by it. It'll hurt him so much, because he does care about me. I know he does. But, I can't help but feel scared that I'll be used... It's partially due to my own personal experiences. He would just be... so _sad_... and I'm not sure if he would understand? For him to realize that I get scared about something he may never do -- would probably break his heart into a million pieces. I'd rather cry myself to sleep...


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 20, 2021)

It feels like I get a headache every day or damn near close to everyday and it’s super frustrating.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 20, 2021)

firecrackers started again and it messed me up. i got a bit of red out of the lines.I tried coloring over it with white and it didn’t help much. may color the background black maybe. 

to think i used to like fireworks and stuff .


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 20, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> This has been weighing down on me all summer. It's hard not to think about it.


The dude?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 20, 2021)

Fireworks again  it's annoying because I'm trying to sleep and I can't sleep with BOOOM FSHH BOOM FSSH BOOM FSSH PEW PEW FSHH! 
 make it stop


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 21, 2021)

I sometimes wonder if restarting my island was the best thing I've done or worst thing I've ever done. Part of me is like happy about it but the other part is feeling regret because I lost so much hard work, but I still made up for it with my newer island.


----------



## a potato (Jun 21, 2021)

Things are lowkey spinning out of control right now, and I am not a fan.


----------



## vanivon (Jun 21, 2021)

i kind of feel like i'm being... what's the word... neglected? pushed aside? by a close group of friends, especially because i don't have a game they've all been playing together lately + they all hung out together a Lot while i was away for a week, and it's enough to easily put a damper on my mood even if it's not the case or wholly unintentional on their ends


----------



## Neb (Jun 21, 2021)

I got to see my aunt and uncle for the first time in two years and they started an argument with my grandpa. All three of them had decent points, but they were way too heated. Talk about awkward…


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 21, 2021)

nevermind.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 21, 2021)

I really really really want a Celeste Chick Plush collectible 
But they’re so expensive


----------



## riummi (Jun 21, 2021)

I can't keep my mind off the job I want. I should hear back in a week or so and even though I think I have a good chance, it is so hard to not get carried away imagining myself in the role. I'm trying to get myself prepped for when I might get that sad rejection letter ;u; I honestly think i'd be waay too lucky to get this one so ya I dunno anymore 

If I do get rejected I just know my mom is gonna say it's no big deal cuz she expects me to get rejected :\


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 21, 2021)

Last night I found a great deal on eBay, and very indecisively waited around. Someone must have got in there before me as the listing has now ended and I'm now kicking myself for it. The problem is I hate spending money, so when it comes to a time where I have to bid farewell to a few notes, I just hesitate and get stressed.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 21, 2021)

only got 4 hours of sleep rip  at least my work day is shorter today. im thinking im gonna nap possibly into tuesday


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> Last night I found a great deal on eBay, and very indecisively waited around. Someone must have got in there before me as the listing has now ended and I'm now kicking myself for it. The problem is I hate spending money, so when it comes to a time where I have to bid farewell to a few notes, I just hesitate and get stressed.


Big mood. I've been lucky and most stuff I wanted was still there but I definitely have some regrets about not getting stuff when I really really wanted them.


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> You’re not disgusting. Things happen and we all make bad decisions in our life or mistakes. Sorry for butting in. I just don’t want my friends berating themselves and am concerned. Hang in there. If you ever want to talk, my dms are always open.



thank you, dun . my disgust is mainly about how i’m doing physically, as i’ve really let myself go and am in pretty rough shape lol. i’ve got a lot of work to do to try and fix how much i’ve neglected myself, but hopefully it’s possible. thank you for your kind words. <3


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 21, 2021)

Oh I am just a big bundle of nerves, all shaky and uneasy atm  at least the Google search is cute today though


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 21, 2021)

I’m still tired from being off my meds, I slept in late too late for work. I burned the side of my face and my contact is bothering me and there’s nothing I can do about it until I go home later.


----------



## Holla (Jun 21, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> It feels like I get a headache every day or damn near close to everyday and it’s super frustrating.



Ugh I’m right there with you. I have/had one this morning. I’m pretty sure it’s due to the storm system moving in this time but I swear just about anything sets it off. :/


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 21, 2021)

I just called my pharmacy, of course they’d be out of my meds . I’m laughing, but I’m crying on the inside. I have to wait until a specific date to fill it and I can’t because they don’t have any. I slept in today because I can’t wake up and I’m groggy all day without them.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 21, 2021)

I’m tired. my mom kept waking me up today because she was making some phone calls and the people she called needed my permission to talk to her. She could’ve let me sleep in later because she disrupted my sleep but no… Also have to work on my room today and am dreading it since I am still upset about the missing piece and am worried  i won’t find it. _sigh_

found out i have a doctor’s appointment for the dreaded test; not going to say any more than that. only mentioning because i dread it. had bad experiences with past doctor and assistant and i always hate these tests


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 21, 2021)

Feeling looked over by people.

I look at other people's art, and I'm not really comparing to them, and I feel like not many people even want to look at my gallery, when all the others get many views

Its disheartening because I know it's my own style, and I want to be confident in it.. but on here it's kinda hard to. I feel like no one even wants to see it, when other people gets tons of great compliments

I am grateful to those who do, they boost my confidence

But, looking through the other people's galleys then my own.. I really am the one that seems to poke  not many people's interest, and that's hard to swallow.

It honestly makes me upset. Maybe I should just stay as a cycler


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 21, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Feeling looked over by people.
> 
> I look at other people's art, and I'm not really comparing to them, and I feel like not many people even want to look at my gallery, when all the others get many views
> 
> ...



I’m sorry you’re feeling this way. I totally get how you feel; I am sorry if I have hurt your feelings in some way. 

I want to tell you to not get discouraged and to keep posting if it makes you happy, but I know that is easier said than done. After all, I kinda feel that way on twitter even though I have very few followers (I ended up deleting one of my pieces I shared). 

Another way to look at the gallery is to later on see how much progress you’ve done and and to see what you might want to work on, and not just for the views.

I still am feeling very self conscious about my art too, believe me. I think from looking at other posters, that everyone feels the same as you, regardless if they get a lot of views or none at all. 

I’m not sure what else to say other than keep at it and keep working on your art if you enjoy it. Sharing it is your choice too. But if you keep posting and improving, more people are bound to take a look. you could always ask for some others to take a peek and give you feedback too. 

I truly think you’re art style is adorable and am so glad you have been brave to share it, but it is okay to feel the way you are and have doubts. I just wanted to encourage you to keep posting if you’re enjoying it.

And sorry if this makes you uncomfortable or doesn’t help much.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 21, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Feeling looked over by people.
> 
> I look at other people's art, and I'm not really comparing to them, and I feel like not many people even want to look at my gallery, when all the others get many views
> 
> ...


I've felt that way too. I don't have whatever art program people use these days and I have to use real paper. But even though some people might think my art is bad, I ignore them. So I think you should just be yourself even if you think your art is bad, just be you


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 21, 2021)

Sometimes when people ask me "Are you okay?" sometimes I just don't know how to respond. Part of me wants to feel like "sure everything is okay" but then I keep lying to my stuff when its not okay, but then its like I don't want the other person to try and fix my problem or try to mess with their day. Its hard as both an autistic and introvert to even socialize with people in real life and sorta online. I know people in past told me "fix your face" but then it just made me bottle up my emotions so I try to act like everything is fine when its not really fine, but you just don't know how to express it because they won't get it. Its such a painful feeling that I hate feeling all the time.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 22, 2021)

stupid fruit fly kept landing on my drawing, which was by this flashlight I’m using since not enough light in here. also gross . I hate bugs so much.

dreading friday…

So close to being done with my drawing but I still have cut ins to color (if I decide to), maybe add more background and also this corner of the page and by one character’s leg. I’m stumped still on this but I did finish center part of my drawing and background.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 22, 2021)

was curious about laws surrounding having to drive to work during dangerous conditions only to find out that for most people, your employer has to agree that it is too dangerous to drive or you can be legally fired. thats ridiculous to me. the boss could just stay home sipping tea and send you in to delivery drive all day through a tropical storm? what??? 

how is this legal. im not a delivery driver and its not too dangerous for me to drive today, but jeez it really strips you of your humanity imo. i cant believe that national weather warnings or something dont qualify.. like if there was an active tornado out... boss could just say nah go in or your fired??? thats too much power over someones life and safety i think d:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2021)

that new collection was nice but i really dislike baby/pale/pastel blue colours on myself. oh well saves me money i guess


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 22, 2021)

I almost never come vent here because I don't like talking about my insecurities/feelings, but God almighty I hate making mistakes. Whether it's at home, at work and just in general I really hate making mistakes.

I hate that I'm so hasty and easily agitated. People stress me out, work stresses me out. It feels like everything is always up to me.... I feel like I fail everyone. All these long shifts, I'm sick of it... Even at home I sometimes find no solace, no comfort....

I always want everything to be perfect. I just really hate making mistakes. I'm so overwhelmed that sometimes I just want to break down and cry....


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 22, 2021)

I would like to just. Not live in Ontario anymore thanks


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 22, 2021)

Fiancé and I drove back from Restaurant to the camping we are currently at.. many birds on the road, fiancé breaks and every bird flies away, except one.. he for some reason turned around instead of flying straight and got hit by our car. Couldn't do anything to avoid it.. man I feel bad about it. I've never seen a animal getting hit by a car. At least it was dead right away.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 22, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Fiancé and I drove back from Restaurant to the camping we are currently at.. many birds on the road, fiancé breaks and every bird flies away, except one.. he for some reason turned around instead of flying straight and got hit by our car. Couldn't do anything to avoid it.. man I feel bad about it. I've never seen a animal getting hit by a car. At least it was dead right away.


I've done that before and bawled my eyes out for like the next hour after. It is so hard to see innocent animals suffer in any way. Hugs, friend!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 22, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I would like to just. Not live in Ontario anymore thanks


I relate to this so, so much. 

It's a hard topic to talk about with anyone because to them, it comes across as me being ungrateful. Are people just supposed to take life as they know it and not seek improvement for themselves and others? Honestly, I wish capitalism as we know it today just ceased to exist, but I know that will never happen because then how could the 1% continue to exploit the rest of humanity?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 22, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I almost never come vent here because I don't like talking about my insecurities/feelings, but God almighty I hate making mistakes. Whether it's at home, at work and just in general I really hate making mistakes.
> 
> I hate that I'm so hasty and easily agitated. People stress me out, work stresses me out. It feels like everything is always up to me.... I feel like I fail everyone. All these long shifts, I'm sick of it... Even at home I sometimes find no solace, no comfort....
> 
> I always want everything to be perfect. I just really hate making mistakes. I'm so overwhelmed that sometimes I just want to break down and cry....


I feel you so hard on this, Panda! I hate making mistakes too, and it's easy to *say* okay, I made a mistake, now how to I fix it or how do I go a new direction, but it is hard to actually put yourself in that frame of mind when you're still internalizing a mistake. I'm guilty of that all the time! I'm also a perfectionist, so I hate mistakes more than a lot of people who can just roll with it. 

I hope you can find some time to tune into your beautiful art and music and find that much needed solace, dear friend! ❤


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 22, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I feel you so hard on this, Panda! I hate making mistakes too, and it's easy to *say* okay, I made a mistake, now how to I fix it or how do I go a new direction, but it is hard to actually put yourself in that frame of mind when you're still internalizing a mistake. I'm guilty of that all the time! I'm also a perfectionist, so I hate mistakes more than a lot of people who can just roll with it.
> 
> I hope you can find some time to tune into your beautiful art and music and find that much needed solace, dear friend! ❤


It's really not easy for me to just, you know, not brood over things. I do get stuck on that first mistake and end up becoming out of sorts. Like, I get lost about what other tasks are in front of me and just lose all focus. Being a perfectionist is the absolute worst (why can't real life be easy like video games haha) it's nice that someone could understand my frustrations.

Thank you so much for the kind, caring words, my lovely fox  I really do want some free time to get into some drawing and music, and just escape the world for a while. I'm off work tomorrow, yeah, but got errands to do.... Bummer


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2021)

having l o t s of dysphoria lately cause I give people two different pronouns which they can use with me and yet they consistently use the wrong one 



Spoiler: tw, kinda violent



also really ****ing hate my chest, wish I could just tear it off


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The dude?



Lmao, yeah -- if you mean the person that I know of in real life that looks like El Duderino. It's better now. Just my own insecurities tbh.


----------



## oak (Jun 22, 2021)

My car goes in for it's tune up today and going to the mechanic makes me so nervous lmao. Probably cause I know nothing about cars. Let's hope it's not too expensive.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 22, 2021)

my mom came in to ask an awkward question because she needed to fill something out for doctor (probably the one i am seeing on friday and dreading). I do not want to go out there and talk to her now even though it has been hours  need to really work on my room but i am afraid of not finding that missing piece my mom lost 


Edit: couldn’t avoid talking to her but at least she hasn’t brought it up yet


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm pretty bored here at my uncles' house, but oddly enough I would rather be bored and here than be entertained and at home. I love the family vibes here. funny that two married gay men have such a caring and friendly home, compared to my straight married parents who couldn't be unhappier with each other.

also only 3pm but I'm ready for dinner lol rip. maybe I should take a nap


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 22, 2021)

My mom keeps saying rather than get upset, let me order you another one. But, i wouldn’t be upset if you haven’t lost it in the first place and damaged one i got at a convention TWICE! 

A little depressed today.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 22, 2021)

nevermind.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2021)

Spoiler: rip



tempted to ask my uncle if i can have a one-hitter or something, I wasn't really fond of feeling intoxicated but it actually did help me relax and I fell asleep really easily that night. I hate spending my days and nights on edge while I watch them smoke to mellow out and relax. just makes me wish I was on an anti-depressant that actually works, or _something_ idk I just hate feeling upset and on-edge nonstop


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: rip
> 
> 
> 
> tempted to ask my uncle if i can have a one-hitter or something, I wasn't really fond of feeling intoxicated but it actually did help me relax and I fell asleep really easily that night. I hate spending my days and nights on edge while I watch them smoke to mellow out and relax. just makes me wish I was on an anti-depressant that actually works, or _something_ idk *I just hate feeling upset and on-edge nonstop*


That was me for years after a bad mescaline experience. The amount of mental hospital visits over the past decade has been ridiculous. I'm still not %100 okay but I'm FAAARR better now than I ever was in the past 10 years. Probably helps that I'm on Abilify for depression.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2021)

Waking up with a stomachache in the middle of the night is not fun. Now the sun is rising and I've had less than 2hrs sleep.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 23, 2021)

I am bothered by something I added to my drawing. I feel like the character that I drew this part behind now looks weird_. _And some other noticeable mistakes are still bugging me. I am happy how it is coming along still though.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jun 23, 2021)

I am behind on my Italian lessons  I have so much to catch up on


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 23, 2021)

just a stressful night.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2021)

pretty sad cause there is actually an Autism Pride Day (on June 18th) and I didn't know abt it until literally a few days later on June 20th rip

oh well, every day is a day to celebrate autism ☆


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 23, 2021)

never mind


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2021)

Got this spicy sauce with my lunch and my tum is just ugh  And I think I ate too much..nice have lunch at a restaurant for once I suppose.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 23, 2021)

I thought I’d post an update on one of my previous posts. Again don’t read if you’re sensitive about animals.


Spoiler: Spoiler



The cat with the broken leg got taken to the vet. They made an appointment after I said something they called to make an appointment in front of me so idk if they did it specifically for me to hear that they’re doing it, but was weird to me. The cat got taken in yesterday and they ended up having to put it to sleep because it was in kidney failure . The cat was suffering so I’m glad it’s in a better place at least and it’s owners don’t plan on getting any new animals, so I’m grateful for that. Rip kitty I hope wherever you are you get to run and get all the pets and love that you deserve


----------



## Kittywulfe (Jun 23, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I thought I’d post an update on one of my previous posts. Again don’t read if you’re sensitive about animals.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...



So sad, but at least it's not suffering anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2021)

Feeling really sick and out of it today.  Coughing and sneezing all over the place, and feeling fatigued.  This is what I get for overworking myself combined with not getting enough sleep.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 23, 2021)

I hope my story is good


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2021)

uncle accidentally opened a whole can of worms and now all my emotions, sadness, frustration, anger, etc. is just piling out uncontrollably. I'm mentally exhausted. and I don't have any anti-depressants so today is just gonna be a ****ty day I guess


----------



## King koopa (Jun 23, 2021)

A little bummed out because I wasted 45 rubies in Mario kart tour and didn't even get the character I wanted because I accidentally chose the wrong pipe ☹


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2021)

A little note to self: Never ever wear open-toad shoes to the hospital ever again. May sound like common sense not to, but yeah....

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> uncle accidentally opened a whole can of worms and now all my emotions, sadness, frustration, anger, etc. is just piling out uncontrollably. I'm mentally exhausted. and I don't have any anti-depressants so today is just gonna be a ****ty day I guess



I'm sorry dude. Giving you lots of hugs. <3


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 23, 2021)

I thought it was going to be a nice day, lots of nice things.. its pretty outside..

But then I received some sad news about my cat, and I wanna cry now..


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 23, 2021)

I’m bothered by some stuff (I didn’t look at the spoiler since I am sensitive to that stuff; wish I could make you feel better @Totoroki). Also wish I wasn’t so nervous about my entry to the contest.

Also, I wish every animal could have good homes and not be overfed, neglected, hurt, abused or anything bad. Just knowing there are animals out there suffering or being neglected makes me so sad. At the same time, I don’t think I could ever work for a shelter or vet since I’ve heard there isn’t much you can do aside from treating them (and also, don’t like blood).


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 23, 2021)

I hope my package actually comes this time.

I had to contact the shop owner cause the first one never showed up. Still hasn't. They aren't tracking it so I literally have no idea where it is. This second package to make up for the one never showing up is supposed to be here no later than tomorrow. I have a feeling this one won't show up either. The shop owner said they expedited it too, but idk. Plus, gettin my money back prob won't be easy, I used a prepaid gift card to place the order. IF I can even get my money back and I'm not being scammed here somehow.


----------



## Toska (Jun 23, 2021)

I’ve a feeling I’m starting to become ill. I feel weak and my throat and nose have been messed up for the past few days. I haven’t caught the coronavirus yet, so I pray it’s not that.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 23, 2021)

I really don't like expressing myself to others. It just makes me feel so uncomfortable.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 23, 2021)

Toska said:


> I’ve a feeling I’m starting to become ill. I feel weak and my throat and nose have been messed up for the past few days. I haven’t caught the coronavirus yet, so I pray it’s not that.



oh no! I hope you feel better soon and I hope it isn’t the virus.


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> I’ve a feeling I’m starting to become ill. I feel weak and my throat and nose have been messed up for the past few days. I haven’t caught the coronavirus yet, so I pray it’s not that.



aw no! i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2021)

Just woke up from a nightmare. So much for getting sleep!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 24, 2021)

I rushed a bit of my drawing and messed it up, but I think it can be corrected. Going to try some suggestions made by a friend tomorrow. Maybe after take a break from the piece.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2021)

Feed proxy google spam, like bruh good game trolling me in Spanish.


----------



## Holla (Jun 24, 2021)

Well my Mom just updated me about her heart issues. She'd been scheduled for surgery in August but that has since been moved up to July 5th. I really hope it helps her get better. Unfortunately there's always a risk with heart surgery. Even if the surgery goes fine there's no guarantee that it will even fix the problem. I'm trying to stay positive here, but it's hard when it's either the surgery has to work or she will go into heart failure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2021)

I know my cousins don't know im going by a different name but when they say my deadname I die a little inside lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 24, 2021)

I am bothered by something pretty stupid .

Dreading tomorrow’s doctor appointment… I hate these tests. Maybe I’d be okay had my old doctor and assistant had not been so rude

New unit in gacha game was released today and got 3k crystals for login today and another 3k for something else and both pulls plus one single got me nothing. I think it has been several months since I pulled a unit on their debut banner :/. getting really frustrated


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 24, 2021)

My mom wont stop talking about salad, and rice. Both I really like,

But how she always talks about eating healthy when she just bought me a sweet drink, kinda makes me not wanna drink it.
--
Also still worried about my cat... I wish the sun would come our again, so we can relax under the sun. Feels good on his old bones. My poor boy..


----------



## rianne (Jun 24, 2021)

Sometimes I remember how much I wanna slap my younger self for OK'ing my classic My Little Pony, Littlest Pet Shop, and Polly Pockets toys to be sold at the various garage sales my grandma held at her house/my childhood home.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 24, 2021)

rianne said:


> Sometimes I remember how much I wanna slap my younger self for OK'ing my classic My Little Pony, Littlest Pet Shop, and Polly Pockets toys to be sold at the various garage sales my grandma held at her house/my childhood home.


I can relate to that


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 24, 2021)

rianne said:


> Sometimes I remember how much I wanna slap my younger self for OK'ing my classic My Little Pony, Littlest Pet Shop, and Polly Pockets toys to be sold at the various garage sales my grandma held at her house/my childhood home.



same except with my old power ranger toys. and for letting my sister sell my n64 and gamecube and gameboy games (i swear i said some and not all), for a system she ended up never using.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2021)

Holla said:


> Well my Mom just updated me about her heart issues. She'd been scheduled for surgery in August but that has since been moved up to July 5th. I really hope it helps her get better. Unfortunately there's always a risk with heart surgery. Even if the surgery goes fine there's no guarantee that it will even fix the problem. I'm trying to stay positive here, but it's hard when it's either the surgery has to work or she will go into heart failure.



Like I said before, I’m really sorry to hear about this, Holla.  I hope the surgery goes well and that your mom recovers with good health.  I don’t want anyone else that I know to have to lose their mother.  As your friend you are free to DM me and talk or vent to me anytime you want.  Sending you and your mom well wishes.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2021)

In a sour mood. Shouldn't even ****ing pay any attention nor want any praise for doing independent things like trying to get a job and make money, because it just puts me down if I do.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 24, 2021)

There was a building collapse today early morning, and it’s making me sad. I don’t have any relatives living there or anyone I know, but it was in Miami where I live. There’s news about it everywhere, and everyone is has been talking about it all day. It’s such a sad event. A lot of people are believed to be dead.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 24, 2021)

Ruby Gloom dvds seem to be drying up.


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2021)

Holla said:


> Well my Mom just updated me about her heart issues. She'd been scheduled for surgery in August but that has since been moved up to July 5th. I really hope it helps her get better. Unfortunately there's always a risk with heart surgery. Even if the surgery goes fine there's no guarantee that it will even fix the problem. I'm trying to stay positive here, but it's hard when it's either the surgery has to work or she will go into heart failure.



jesus, i’m so sorry. i can’t even imagine just how scary this must be for you and your family. i’ll keep you guys in my thoughts; i really hope that everything turns out okay. 



Dunquixote said:


> Dreading tomorrow’s doctor appointment… I hate these tests. Maybe I’d be okay had my old doctor and assistant had not been so rude



i’m sorry to hear that your old doctor and their assistant were rude to you . i hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. 



CylieDanny said:


> Also still worried about my cat... I wish the sun would come our again, so we can relax under the sun. Feels good on his old bones. My poor boy..



aw no . i’m not sure what’s going on but i hope he’ll be alright. as someone who also has an older kitty with health problems, i know just how awful it is to have your fur baby not feeling well. sending many positive vibes your way. 



rianne said:


> Sometimes I remember how much I wanna slap my younger self for OK'ing my classic My Little Pony, Littlest Pet Shop, and Polly Pockets toys to be sold at the various garage sales my grandma held at her house/my childhood home.



omg same . my lps collection got donated right before my family and i moved into a new apartment back in like,, 2012 and i regret it so much lol. i got back into them a few months later but since they had completely vanished from stores, i had to try rebuilding my collection through ebay.......... only for it to cost $20+ for just _one _figure. 

also, i hope you guys don’t mind me responding. >_<


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 24, 2021)

xara said:


> jesus, i’m so sorry. i can’t even imagine just how scary this must be for you and your family. i’ll keep you guys in my thoughts; i really hope that everything turns out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Xara . I have a different doctor; had someone else before this one since she had to resign because she was going blind in an eye but the assistant still worked there. Last time I went to the doctor, found out the doctor I went to after her was no longer working there so I had to find a new one. This one I only saw once and she wanted me to cut off how much pop I drink to two per week almost a year ago i think. Whoops . But what i’m dreading i hate so much.


----------



## rianne (Jun 24, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Ruby Gloom dvds seem to be drying up.


I miss Ruby Gloom and Skelanimals. I never was able to get Ruby Gloom DVDs, only saw a few of the apparel merch at a local, non-chain/big box brand store. ;_________; Dangit, Reginald, y u do this. Y u remind me


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 24, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 24, 2021)

rianne said:


> I miss Ruby Gloom and Skelanimals. I never was able to get Ruby Gloom DVDs, only saw a few of the apparel merch at a local, non-chain/big box brand store. ;_________; Dangit, Reginald, y u do this. Y u remind me


There's a couple left on ebay, region 1 and 2. No season set.


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2021)

I hate not being able to walk on my foot. Unless I’m working I just rest it at home. It’s draining to be honest… Movement would help with my dumpiness, but I would feel like I’m stepping on glass if I did. Guess I have to wait until I can see that foot doctor.


----------



## rianne (Jun 24, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's a couple left on ebay, region 1 and 2. No season set.


It's good that I don't have the funds for it, nor a DVD player + TV. Because that is insanely tempting.

- - -

When there's tech trouble as I try to order dinner online. /firstworldprobz


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2021)

kind of want to make a new island journal since i hate how i structured mine and the aesthetic. if only i could delete some of my posts.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 24, 2021)

rianne said:


> It's good that I don't have the funds for it, nor a DVD player + TV. Because that is insanely tempting.
> 
> - - -
> 
> When there's tech trouble as I try to order dinner online. /firstworldprobz


There are some episodes on youtube, but it might be oddly cropped or sped up to avoid copyright.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 24, 2021)

i wish mask requirements would come back. i hate being seen by people at work


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm okay now, just a sad ace lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 24, 2021)

Firecrackers again.


----------



## jiny (Jun 25, 2021)

my bf and i broke up


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2021)

syub said:


> my bf and i broke up



 oh no ... i’m so sorry. sending many positive vibes and virtual hugs your way.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2021)

I highly doubt the customs worth is that much but I want my stuff so coughing my dough up for them I suppose. Also kinda dislike they use DPD for it, I mean sure they are faster it seems but I hate home deliveries and the fact they seem to take a lot more than worth, weird.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 25, 2021)

Did not know my appointment is this early in the morning and I stayed up too late. At least i can go back to bed when I get home. 

the smell of fish flies outside was awful. it is raining too and it smelled worse than normal.

Walked in the house and my dad is going to the bathroom with the door open.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 25, 2021)

I tried so hard to lose weight and then when I went to my doctor my weight was higher than expected. Even though they told me that my blood results were getting better they still are disappointed by my weight and I was told to "do better"

I tried so hard these days and I thought I was on the right track losing weight by relying on the weight scale at home, but apparently the weight scale they have is more accurate than at the one at home. I don't know what to think anymore.

At home I was weight 319.6 and when I went by the doctors office I was weighing 338.8 because I had so much heavy stuff on me when I was wearing clothes the Doctor thought I was gaining back weight. He brought up how I was losing weight last time and now telling me how I gained weight.

I tried to show him from the Weight watch app how I have been improving, but he still told me that I need to "do better" and that was the part that really crushed me. I mean I've been eating healthy and exercising every single day and I still struggled to lose weight. The only issue was that my Pharmacy didn't give me the medication Phentermine that helps contain the weight. I asked time and time again for refills, but they didn't do it. So I had no other choice but to go by the Doctor to get it. I wasn't taking it for like 2 weeks and I tried so damn hard to get it but I never got it.

Right now I am feeling so depressed and defeated. These past few weeks have been hard on me and now this is just getting too much. Its like I did one thing right and now its the weight that has crushed me.


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> <snip>


It sounds like your doctor was a little too harsh with you but try not to let this demotivate you. Keep at it. I hope you start to see more progress soon.

Also on the subject of doctors, I made an appointment for Tuesday that can't come fast enough. I've been trying to get back into working out more regularly but it's aggravating chronic leg pain. In turn that pain has been preventing me from sleeping at night and that fatigue then makes the pain worse. It's an endless cycle.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2021)

Bit worried they got my apartment number as my first/last name on the label, but the post code and my name is on there, so shrugs. Hopefully they'll get it.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 25, 2021)

I somehow managed to hurt my shoulder the other day and it’s the worst. I made a doctors appointment but hopefully it feels better before then


----------



## jiny (Jun 25, 2021)

im upset bc i decided to call w my friends to cheer me up from my breakup, including my best friend but when we were calling she barely talked because she was too busy talking w her discord friends. like if u weren’t gonna talk in the first place why answer??? then she left the call and said it was bc her phone died but she didn’t bother to answer the call again and then stayed w her discord friends instead. i rarely talk to my best friend on the phone and the fact she couldn’t atleast give me an hour of her time to talk to me but instead talks to her discord friends that she talks to like everyday???? i tried calling her out on it but i don’t even think she acknowledged it and she just said she felt awkward being in the call. she wasn’t even trying to talk to us in the first place??? idk it made me really upset especially since i literally got broken up with 2 hours before the call and she couldn’t even bother to talk to me atleast, she didn’t even have to talk to the other friends (which she already knows either way it’s not like i brought her into a call w complete strangers) she still could’ve tried talking to me. and even when i told her abt the breakup she wasn’t even much help :/


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

syub said:


> im upset bc i decided to call w my friends to cheer me up from my breakup, including my best friend but when we were calling she barely talked because she was too busy talking w her discord friends. like if u weren’t gonna talk in the first place why answer??? then she left the call and said it was bc her phone died but she didn’t bother to answer the call again and then stayed w her discord friends instead. i rarely talk to my best friend on the phone and the fact she couldn’t atleast give me an hour of her time to talk to me but instead talks to her discord friends that she talks to like everyday???? i tried calling her out on it but i don’t even think she acknowledged it and she just said she felt awkward being in the call. she wasn’t even trying to talk to us in the first place??? idk it made me really upset especially since i literally got broken up with 2 hours before the call and she couldn’t even bother to talk to me atleast, she didn’t even have to talk to the other friends (which she already knows either way it’s not like i brought her into a call w complete strangers) she still could’ve tried talking to me. and even when i told her abt the breakup she wasn’t even much help :/


Yeah... that's not a friend. She should have acknowledged the fact that you broke up with your boyfriend instead of hanging out with her discord friends and completely ignoring you. I'm sorry that happened and if you need me, my pms are open


----------



## Toska (Jun 25, 2021)

syub said:


> im upset bc i decided to call w my friends to cheer me up from my breakup, including my best friend but when we were calling she barely talked because she was too busy talking w her discord friends. like if u weren’t gonna talk in the first place why answer??? then she left the call and said it was bc her phone died but she didn’t bother to answer the call again and then stayed w her discord friends instead. i rarely talk to my best friend on the phone and the fact she couldn’t atleast give me an hour of her time to talk to me but instead talks to her discord friends that she talks to like everyday???? i tried calling her out on it but i don’t even think she acknowledged it and she just said she felt awkward being in the call. she wasn’t even trying to talk to us in the first place??? idk it made me really upset especially since i literally got broken up with 2 hours before the call and she couldn’t even bother to talk to me atleast, she didn’t even have to talk to the other friends (which she already knows either way it’s not like i brought her into a call w complete strangers) she still could’ve tried talking to me. and even when i told her abt the breakup she wasn’t even much help :/



I agree with Koopa. You don’t deserve to be treated in such a rude way. I’m really sorry you’re going through this.  If you ever want to talk please know my dms are always open and I’d love to chat sometime.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 25, 2021)

syub said:


> im upset bc i decided to call w my friends to cheer me up from my breakup, including my best friend but when we were calling she barely talked because she was too busy talking w her discord friends. like if u weren’t gonna talk in the first place why answer??? then she left the call and said it was bc her phone died but she didn’t bother to answer the call again and then stayed w her discord friends instead. i rarely talk to my best friend on the phone and the fact she couldn’t atleast give me an hour of her time to talk to me but instead talks to her discord friends that she talks to like everyday???? i tried calling her out on it but i don’t even think she acknowledged it and she just said she felt awkward being in the call. she wasn’t even trying to talk to us in the first place??? idk it made me really upset especially since i literally got broken up with 2 hours before the call and she couldn’t even bother to talk to me atleast, she didn’t even have to talk to the other friends (which she already knows either way it’s not like i brought her into a call w complete strangers) she still could’ve tried talking to me. and even when i told her abt the breakup she wasn’t even much help :/



I’m really sorry to hear both your break up and that you were treated like this . I also agree with Koopa and Toska and feel you deserve to be treated much better than this and that isn’t something friends do. If you want to vent some more about this, my dms too are open. Just wanted to tell you that you are a good person and friend from what I’ve seen and don’t doubt yourself (i know you didn’t say it but when treated like crap i know it makes you— or at least me question myself even if I didn’t do anything wrong) just because a friend treated you so poorly. Hang in there. If you need anything, feel free to dm me.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 25, 2021)

embarrassed about a post i made and a bit taken back.

I wish my mom let me sleep longer; so crabby…


----------



## rianne (Jun 25, 2021)

snip snip

Overshared, so everything is now redacted.


----------



## Toska (Jun 25, 2021)

I’m gosh awful sick and I have to go to flute lessons. I’m glad my teacher is extremely understanding, I just feel bad for not being at my full potential.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 25, 2021)

Package has not come.

I'm gonna a give it a two more days before I ask for a refund, if I can even get that. It was supposed to be here by now, but not even the first one has showed up.


----------



## Neb (Jun 25, 2021)

I think I got muted by someone I wanted to be friends with again... this time on Twitter. Am I doing something, or am I just reaching out to the wrong people? It hurts my feelings every time it happens. I wish people would just be direct with me and say "I don't want to be your friend."


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 25, 2021)

So humid.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 25, 2021)

firecrackers again. why do people love them so much? :/ i hate the sound so much


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

"too many good entries" yeah sure  

also hope i don't require ID for this package cause they sure messed up my name lol "oh you must be elon musk's kid" lmfao


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2021)

Spoiler: TW: Body image.



I need to start eating better. I'm usually very comfortable in my own skin but every time I look down and see my stomach today I just feel disgusted.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 26, 2021)

my back has been sore lately and I'm sure my bed isn't helping my cause. I'm sure some of the springs are broken and it has slumped majorly in places. I don't think there's any places that does repairs here so I'll probably have to by a new mattress D:


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jun 26, 2021)

I think I might have CFS but I literally do not know what to do with that information. I've already been to the doctors too many times this year, and I know the process to get a diagnosis is lengthy. I wish it were easier/less expensive to see a doctor here. Being a full-time employee and a full-time student has just been super hard on me physically and mentally. idk


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 26, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: TW: Body image.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to start eating better. I'm usually very comfortable in my own skin but every time I look down and see my stomach today I just feel disgusted.


I feel you on this. I've also been dealing with a lot of similar issues. I need to stop eating bowls of pasta at midnight right before bed.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 26, 2021)

Been having bad tummyaches today. Also have that anxiety over (org)work, I feel it's something I can do in a few minutes but my dumb anxiety said no  tomorrow I promise


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

the only store having those low fat snacks is in the mall and i cba going there just for it. bad suburb grocery stores lol..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I tried so hard to lose weight and then when I went to my doctor my weight was higher than expected. Even though they told me that my blood results were getting better they still are disappointed by my weight and I was told to "do better"
> 
> I tried so hard these days and I thought I was on the right track losing weight by relying on the weight scale at home, but apparently the weight scale they have is more accurate than at the one at home. I don't know what to think anymore.
> 
> ...


ya know honest to god, any amount of effort you put in to try and lose weight is commendable, even if you've made little or no progress. some people need to lose weight and don't even 
try, so the fact that you're trying at all is awesome.
it will likely take some more time and adjusting to losing weight if your weight is already high and you have trouble getting up and moving around. if advice helps at all, I started my weight loss journey back in December, I weighed 183 lbs and I am only 5'3". since then I've lost 30 lbs, I'm now around 155. I did that by doing moderate exercise 3-4 times a week and also cutting back on food/drink that has a lot of sugar or bad carbs. 
it takes time to see progress but it's really worth it if you see your weight loss journey through to the end. I'm sorry your doctor is being so hard on you, like I said at least you're really trying. if they want you to "do better" then they need to recommend something else, like a diet plan or maybe physical therapy.



I need to talk to my dad but I'm absolutely terrified


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I need to talk to my dad but I'm absolutely terrified


Omg   sending good vibes your way! best of luck, or what you say...
-

on the weight part, i should definitely cut out more stuff and also eat less whenever i eat tbf..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Omg   sending good vibes your way! best of luck, or what you say...
> -
> 
> on the weight part, i should definitely cut out more stuff and also eat less whenever i eat tbf..


ty friend, he's not at home rn so I'll chat w him later.


one other thing I forgot to mention about when I lost weight, is I set a calorie goal for myself. I wanted to get to 1200 and my limit was 1500. that made a huge difference, that's how I found out I was heavily overeating. I did that for a few months and now I naturally eat in smaller portions


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ty friend, he's not at home rn so I'll chat w him later.
> 
> 
> one other thing I forgot to mention about when I lost weight, is I set a calorie goal for myself. I wanted to get to 1200 and my limit was 1500. that made a huge difference, that's how I found out I was heavily overeating. I did that for a few months and now I naturally eat in smaller portions


nps!  

ohh that sounds like a really great idea to be fair, thank you! i've seen recipes also going by this and mentioning how much it is but it's kinda hard to measure up for yourself so you don't eat too much honestly because it's "too yum" or you just naturally binge it for some reason. I'll definitely look into this!


----------



## Merielle (Jun 26, 2021)

Really struggling with my confidence today.  "Faking it 'till I make it" just isn't working so well for me at the moment.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I feel you on this. I've also been dealing with a lot of similar issues. I need to stop eating bowls of pasta at midnight right before bed.


Can relate. 

While I typically eat healthy foods I have terrible eating habits - and all my favourite foods seem to cause bloating, so I both feel bad and look bad. I'm currently sat here nursing a cup of green tea with no pants on because they were digging into my stomach. Apologies for any unclassy mental images.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 26, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Can relate.
> 
> While I typically eat healthy foods I have terrible eating habits - and all my favourite foods seem to cause bloating, so I both feel bad and look bad. I'm currently sat here nursing a cup of green tea with no pants on because they were digging into my stomach. Apologies for any unclassy mental images.


No apologies needed!  But now I'm definitely wanting green tea! I have a jade citrus mint blend that is perfect.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 26, 2021)

I had to dry off a smelly dog at work today (it wasn't his fault that he reeks).

This was at like 8am. It's 4:30 now. I can still smell it. Idk if the smell is on my clothes, skin or burned into my nose, but I am not enjoying it. Also I feel I need to mention I could smell this THROU MY MASK. It wasn't an 'oh was is this somewhat unpleasant smell?' No, it was strong.

Edit: smelled my clothes, they didn't stink, and I took a shower so if it was on my skin it's gone now. I also don't have the smell burned into my nose anymore thank gawd.


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 26, 2021)

nvm


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> No apologies needed!  But now I'm definitely wanting green tea! I have a jade citrus mint blend that is perfect.


That sounds much better than what I'm drinking. I've this. Not amazing but I'm lazy.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 26, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> That sounds much better than what I'm drinking. I've this. Not amazing but I'm lazy.


This is mine. Some people aren't fond of Teavana, but this blend is wonderful - especially with filtered water.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2021)

The heat...it's supposed to be in the mid-upper 80's all week. Brutal! Also, yeah, I definitely relate to RoxasFan20 when it comes to weight issues. We can do it though!!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 26, 2021)

better now!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 26, 2021)

I finally deleted my Reddit account. That site was getting too toxic for me and it ruined my self-esteem.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 26, 2021)

My phone is being stupid and is down to 12% since it keeps going off charge as I draw and use phone for ref.

I keep hearing this loud bang in the distance (sounds like either some kind of slamming like a garbage truck slamming the door, though might be some fire cracker…it’s so distracting.

I messed up trying to fix an eye of a character. I redid the whites of her eyes and because of the erasing, smearing and coloring, it looks not so white. had difficulty getting the colors of her pupil area. at the same time, it ended up being fixable even if the whites look a but messy.

Another character’s skin looks a bit too yellow. When i put a flashlight over the drawing since it is hard to see the full color even with two lamps and the room’s light on.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 26, 2021)

Still a bit nervous about putting myself out there, but I dont regret it. I'm just nervous.. very nervous


----------



## King koopa (Jun 26, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Still a bit nervous about putting myself out there, but I dont regret it. I'm just nervous.. very nervous


No need to be nervous, I'm sure people will just accept you for who you are, like me


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 26, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Still a bit nervous about putting myself out there, but I dont regret it. I'm just nervous.. very nervous



It’s okay to be nervous, but like Koopadude said, I am sure people will accept you for who you are and won’t judge you. This community is more forgiving, tolerant, accepting of people than other places like reddit (in my opinion)—by a lot. I mean, look at how diverse the entries are and all of the different experiences being shared. I am sure there is someone out there that can relate to you too.

My suggestion is to keep posting and being you. The more you do that, the less nervous you’ll feel.  

If it helps any, I was nervous even though I knew most if not everyone here  have proven to be really kind, patient and accepting individuals.  

If you want to talk more about in dms, I’d be happy to listen.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 26, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> It’s okay to be nervous, but like Koopadude said, I am sure people will accept you for who you are and won’t judge you. This community is more forgiving, tolerant, accepting of people than other places like reddit (in my opinion)—by a lot. I mean, look at how diverse the entries are and all of the different experiences being shared. I am sure there is someone out there that can relate to you too.
> 
> My suggestion is to keep posting and being you. The more you do that, the less nervous you’ll feel.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is probably the best community I've been in. Where everyone is so accepting, sweet, caring, open minded. It's amazing!

I'm just more nervous about other things. If you want to talk in pm, we can. Just send me one

But whole heartedly, this really is the best online community I've come across ♡


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 26, 2021)

It’s been raining all day but it still feels like a billion degrees this is mean. I am too warm and I’m grumpy because my shoulder still hurts so I have to sleep on my back


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2021)

Really wish I could drink more tea but it makes me drowsy and/or sleepy, so yeah unless it's cold in winter or I'm sick, that's a no-no.


----------



## Neb (Jun 27, 2021)

I accidentally cut my toe earlier (the one I’m resting) and it hurts like nothing else. It’s one in the morning too… Guess I’ll have to sleep through the aching.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 27, 2021)

My mom is going to my sister’s tomorrow which means I have to do my cat’s iv treatments with my dad. It takes forever with him since he doesn’t do it right, not to mention that he doesn’t wash his hands before and doesn’t after going to the bathroom, and my cats can sense his anxiety. I really need to make a point to learn how to do this on my own .

I don’t want to sleep. Got only a little bit more to color and then I’m done. but, I’ve been feeling strained last couple of days or more becausw I haven’t been taking big breaks and been working on this the time i get up to the time I go to bed.  so along with not wanting to get yelled at for staying up too late, i definitely should get some sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2021)

30 days til sw5 ...end my suffering lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 27, 2021)

my work has a branch meeting tomorrow morning which includes everyone from work (120+ people). I still don't feel that I fit in anywhere with anyone at work, so I feel so alone with things like this. I hate social events like this as it just elevates my anxiety to a new level.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2021)

facepalm, mom you should know how to measure shoulders you flippin even worked for ages with it lol


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jun 27, 2021)

tbh I hate school so much but I know I'll make more money if I go into a graduate program. It's getting to that time where I have to decide, but I'm just so tired and I don't know what to do. It's difficult being the first one in your entire family to graduate uni. I can't get advice from them.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 27, 2021)

I start my first internship tomorrow so naturally im both excited and nervous!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 27, 2021)

My mood's been yoyoing lately and it's just been a fun pit of anxiety ayy lmao


----------



## oak (Jun 27, 2021)

I have a heat rash in the crooks of my arms from working outside in that hot ass sun


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 27, 2021)

I got enough crystals in a gacha game to do another mutli and again all dupes .


----------



## Neb (Jun 27, 2021)

The trauma from my treatment during and after that relationship has come back. I’d take a walk to lessen my anxiety, but it’s 99 degrees and my toe still hurts.

I know that person doesn’t deserve a second of my energy. It’s just painful to know that I’m the bad guy in their eyes and that they’re apathetic to what they did to me. I just want a genuine apology and my old personality back. Of course I’ll never get those things.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 27, 2021)

nevermind .


----------



## mocha. (Jun 27, 2021)

I think I’ve conditioned myself to fall asleep whenever I read. I can only manage a couple of chapters now before I get really drowsy


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2021)

mom’s back at the hospital again. :/


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 27, 2021)

My mom was lecturing me about stupid things such as what kind of photos I should or shouldn’t send to people close to me. A whole photo album got shared to my family and my mom criticizes me for sending “bad” and “unflattering” photos and that it’s the end of the world. Like, who are you to judge if I send a photo of a silly double chin


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 27, 2021)

xara said:


> mom’s back at the hospital again. :/



oh no! I’m so sorry . sending you lots of hugs and keeping you and your family in my thoughts. Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.


----------



## Toska (Jun 27, 2021)

xara said:


> mom’s back at the hospital again. :/



I’m so sorry xara.  I’ll be keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers. If you ever need somebody to talk to my dms are always open.


----------



## deana (Jun 27, 2021)

Spoiler: just venting again



I went to a baby shower today, that was presented to me like it was going to be a safe event being mindful of covid restrictions still in effect. Instead it was completely not, they just had everyone sitting together at one big table no separation amongst households. I felt so unsafe the entire time, I was hesitant about going and I feel regret for giving in to pressure to go. 

I know that in all likelihood it's going to turn out fine but I'm home now and still feeling sort of uncomfortable about the whole thing. I honestly don't know how I'm supposed to go back to normal life when I'm terrified of being a carrier and unknowingly infecting someone.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2021)

I just read something that triggered me very much I'm so scared now


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2021)

Woke-up with sunburn, bloodied toes, and the annoying reminder that one of my shoes is damaged beyond repair.

Whatever you're imagining in your head is far more exciting than what really happened.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

They're waiting way too long to let the next age groups on here for the jab tbh, it's like they always get stuck on some no matter how many people there actually are born this or that year.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 28, 2021)

The new variation(s) of Covid are starting to bring my panic attacks back.. not the best timing, as it's also the 3rd trimester of my pregnancy U.U


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 28, 2021)

My bad stomachaches are accompanied by my absolutely terrible migraine.
All I just want to do is lie down all day. I feel sick and I don’t feel like eating.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

Okay now they messed up real bad... They expect me to be home 8-5, thinks I'm a company and aside from that name mess-up they won't allow me to change pick-up method. Sigh.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 28, 2021)

xara said:


> mom’s back at the hospital again. :/


im so sorry xara.  sending you virtual hugs. i hope she recovers quickly and that you are okay. feel free to pm me if you ever want to talk



cant sleep bc im anxious for seeing my partners family this weekend for more than a few reasons, but i dont want to complain. it would be great if they could just be nice to me though. no matter what, i need to be supportive and not so self focused; not every weekend has to be something i want to do. 

also now that weve decided we want to move soon, i am so ready to go lol get me outta here. i have that last week of work feeling even though i have about two more months most likely


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2021)

I didn't realize how bad my body dysphoria actually is until I has to get up this morning and wash my binder. I told my mom and she was like "you don't have to be embarrassed your uncles don't care" like bruh no! I'm not worried about that at all, I'm sure they wouldn't care. but every time I have to look at myself without wearing a binder it just makes me angry and upset. my own body makes me really uncomfortable and it's only gotten worse in the last few months.

I have to walk around the house this morning with a throw blanket wrapped around my chest and shoulders so I'm not disgusted with myself


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 28, 2021)

My shoulder still hurts I hate this lmao I rolled over last night while I was sleeping and it hurt enough to wake me up. :’)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 28, 2021)

Get AIDS, mommie dearest.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> I didn't realize how bad my body dysphoria actually is until I has to get up this morning and wash my binder. I told my mom and she was like "you don't have to be embarrassed your uncles don't care" like bruh no! I'm not worried about that at all, I'm sure they wouldn't care. but every time I have to look at myself without wearing a binder it just makes me angry and upset. my own body makes me really uncomfortable and it's only gotten worse in the last few months.
> 
> I have to walk around the house this morning with a throw blanket wrapped around my chest and shoulders so I'm not disgusted with myself



<3 Sending big hugs and a bottle of whiskey your way dude. It'll get better. Talk to me anytime, if you would like.  ❤


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> oh no! I’m so sorry . sending you lots of hugs and keeping you and your family in my thoughts. Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.





Toska said:


> I’m so sorry xara.  I’ll be keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers. If you ever need somebody to talk to my dms are always open.





moo_nieu said:


> im so sorry xara.  sending you virtual hugs. i hope she recovers quickly and that you are okay. feel free to pm me if you ever want to talk



thank you guys so much. i really appreciate you guys taking the time to respond. <3


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 28, 2021)

there was a centipede looking thing behind one of the bath mats.  these little fruit flies/gnats in the house are bothering me as well. I hate bugs so much. I wish my mom wouldn’t bring plants in the house since that is where the stupid flies are from.

a bit depressed.

shoulder still hurts from a shot I got during my doctor’s appointment on I think Friday.

Bothered and creeped out by something else.


----------



## rianne (Jun 28, 2021)

xara said:


> mom’s back at the hospital again. :/


Keeping you, mom and all those affected in my thoughts and sending positive vibes your way, xara. <3 You are stronger than you believe.

- - -

I am like 6,000 miles away from home while my grandma is healing at home from an emergency surgery that has left her fairly helpless and in pain. And all I can do is pray and hope for the best that others can take care of her. I hate feeling like this after all she has done for the family.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2021)

Had to get out of bed to close the window because the neighbours are being too loud. It's midnight. On a weekday. I can still hear them.


----------



## Neb (Jun 28, 2021)

My portable air conditioner broke and it’s 102 degrees outside. I managed to fix it with one of my moms, but it’s still a sauna in here. At least it isn’t 111 like in Portland…


----------



## Soigne (Jun 28, 2021)

Spoiler



i spent the evening yesterday with a close friend i haven't seen in a while. about 9 hours, actually. and though it was great seeing them, i have done nothing but cry all day today. i literally have no one else in my life other than them. i feel like i'm so far behind in my life that it's impossible to catch up. it's hard to feel like things are moving in any direction at all. and though i really care about this person, i know i'm just one of hundreds of others in their life. how deeply i care for this person, how much they matter to me...it's hard to think about because i know i only occupy a fraction of their life.

the only times i can really leave my house is if i'm going to work or if i know the place i'm going isn't busy. being alone is hard, but leaving the house is harder. it's kind of hard to even go to work some days because i know how busy it can get. but at least i'm trying. today i went to get a coffee for myself after spending half the day in bed. the coffee shop is hiring, and though i just left a big franchised coffee shop a few months ago, i decided to apply. of course the money won't be good. i still won't be able to move out on my own, even with the combined income from that and my other job. but i guess it will get me out of the house. maybe i won't spend so long dwelling on how i messed up with my life. or maybe i'll dwell on it while i'm at work. assuming i even get an interview.


----------



## rianne (Jun 28, 2021)

Neb said:


> My portable air conditioner broke and it’s 102 degrees outside. I managed to fix it with one of my moms, but it’s still a sauna in here. At least it isn’t 111 like in Portland…


Pls stay hydrated Neb. ; u ; I recently moved to OR from a tropical humid climate island. And dang, the heat was very much like back where I used to live except without the humidity and it boggles my mind how some people are dealing with it. ACs are essential back home.


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2021)

i hate ibs so ****ing much jfc. i’m so embarrassed right now. :/


----------



## oak (Jun 28, 2021)

The temperature is so bad here in Vancouver, my body is covered in heat rash. I have an air conditioner in the living room luckily but both my rabbits have to be in the living room to stay cool and they hate each other. Normally my one bunny Theodore stays in the bedroom but he would cook in there with his long beard. I have to keep an eye on them at all times so they don't battle each other. My one rabbit Anastasia was breathing hard yesterday so I had to point the fan right at her and wipe her down with a cool cloth. Pls go down temperature, for my animals sake. They are all too fluffy for this.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 28, 2021)

Facebook reminder that it's a friend's birthday. But that person died last month. 

Eh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2021)

gettin real tired of family members whom I used to like visiting being openly transphobic.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 29, 2021)

Mostly anxiety. 



Spoiler



I feel extremely stupid. I am afraid I messed up. I am worried about a lot of things so I wanted to try to say I’m worried, but I couldn’t articulate myself  and stumbled regardless because…this is pretty lame, but I’m afraid I overstepped the line. I want to be a supportive friend but I also want to be a good friend that looks out for my friends. I also may have been hurting another friend . Maybe I’m trying to hard. I treasure all my friends deeply but I suck at expressing myself and deciding what would be the best decision how to support my friends. I think a lot of the choices I make are wrong or are just normal—like the time i told a friend that others in our group was trashing them. i didn’t know i wasn’t supposed to do that; then again, another friend who was present tattled so pretty much doing ty r same thing and yeah…idk even now wtf i was supposed to do if they would do the same thing. my friends who i told said they’d tell me if anyone would trash me so…

Not to make this an excuse. Last thing I want to do is act as the victim. I think I messed up . sorry probably won’t cut it either :/.



I wish I was normal, had no anxiety, no symptoms of autism or asperger’s even though my doctor pretty much to embrace being different (or rather look at how it gives me a different perspective and possibly different skills from someone without it). I just want to fit in and not have as much difficulty reading moods and whatnot. :/


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 29, 2021)

Sad. Not gonna go in to it. Just.. sad


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 29, 2021)

Have to clean my guinea pigs cage today, hasn't been cleaned since last Saturday and man we can smell it.. >->
Also have to iron some clothes, it's something I absolutely hate to do.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> <snip>


The best way to be a good friend is simply to listen. Offer advice when it's needed and help when it's asked for. It's very easy to overstep the boundaries when you feel you have good intentions, but you should remember that supporting a friend should always be about meeting their needs rather than how kind or helpful you might look in the situation.


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2021)

I need to go to bed earlier. My brain seems to ruminate on negative memories more after 10 P.M. No matter how many times I remind myself I can’t stop focusing on the past. It’s like my mind is attached to all of the horrible people that have been in my life.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 29, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The best way to be a good friend is simply to listen. Offer advice when it's needed and help when it's asked for. It's very easy to overstep the boundaries when you feel you have good intentions, but you should remember that supporting a friend should always be about meeting their needs rather than how kind or helpful you might look in the situation.



Thank you so much, Vris for the input. That is what I originally thought, but as time went on, I guess maybe I let my own personal feelings make me forget that entirely ><.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm trying to job hunt and narrow things down. Right now there's two that things are progressing with. One I want more than the other. Problem is I messed up the aptitude test on accident and now I'm worried that'll ruin my chances even though the interview went very well. But I don't want to tell them what happened because it might look like I'm making excuses.

The other one I'm not as interested in (in part because I'm a bit worried about the work atmosphere) but I have so many assignments to do as part of the hiring process. I'm going to the company tomorrow for an in-person interview as well so I'll see how I feel.

My contract is ending in August for my current job (leaving it) and although I do have some more time on my visa I'd like to get things set right away so that I can start getting things wrapped up and also know where I have to move to since I need to be out of my apartment in a month.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm really tired because yesterday I was up since 3am, had 4 hours of internship, an hour of class, and then went to the gym/worked on HW until about 11pm. Today I have around 6 hours of class + gym/HW and I am just feeling so out of it. Definitely have learned that summer classes are no joke!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2021)

Sooo, those idiot mail people "tried" delivering, I even saw the car going by and I didn't have a chance catching the drive either. So tomorrow it hopefully is but I'll make sure to tell the store they should NOT use that method again


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2021)

My mom...think she woke up w/ a bug in her arse! <.<


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm so overwhelmed with everything. Even when I collect myself and get everything together something else goes wrong and it's another thing to pile onto the list of things I have to deal with. I just really need a vacation. maybe someday


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 29, 2021)

Go to play Xbox...

*Power on
"System needs an update"
*Start Update
*Change input channel so I can watch tv while it updates.
*Change input back about ten minutes later to see a black screen
*Me thinking "huh...it must have finished the update and then got hung up on restarting."
*Wait a few minutes on black screen just to be sure.
*Use controller (which still brings up the controller menu) to turn off the system
*Turn back on...Xbox logo shows...then back to a black screen

Now I'm thinking...okay, I've seen the system get hung up before. I'll uplug it for a while, then plug it back in. It will be fine.

*Plug it back in and restart.
Xbox logo. Black screen

Now I've exhausted my options. I guess today is the day that my Xbox has died.

Thanks update.

It wouldn't be a big deal at all, if Series X wasn't still impossible to find.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 29, 2021)

I just woke up and feel like crap. Also there is a bug in the bathroom. sick of the bugs 

super crabby and so my dad’s anxiety to want to get iv treatments for cats done before my mom gets home is more annoying than usual. stop lying to the doctor and get medicine and take it and stop lying about taking it too.  if you didn’t lie so much we would trust you more.

also worried something happened to a friend’s cat and about my friend . it kills me hearing bad things happening to cats (there have been a few things that have been bothering me for years) but I need to be there for her. I am really afraid .

a little depressed about something silly. probably should take a break from the app.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 29, 2021)

After that appointment I had with my doctor that went so bad because he fat shamed of my weight instead of congratulating me on blood results improving I feel like I need to switch doctors. I don't want to have a doctor who constantly lectures me about my weight and then start to compare weight scales as if to say mine is "inaccurate"


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> Go to play Xbox...
> 
> *Power on
> "System needs an update"
> ...



wouldnt be a microsoft product without updates ruining everything, i cant even update my pc anymore because of settings i had to change to get around black screens of death caused by another update

really sorry to hear about that though, hope you can find a fix for it


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 29, 2021)

pants were super uncomfortable all day d: they were loose when i bought them six months ago  the struggle to find exercise motivation is real, but being uncomfortable in all of my clothing sure is awful. also really looking forward to leaving this state; life feels like such a dead end here


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 29, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> pants were super uncomfortable all day d: they were loose when i bought them six months ago  the struggle to find exercise motivation is real, but being uncomfortable in all of my clothing sure is awful. also really looking forward to leaving this state; life feels like such a dead end here


I totally feel you on this! I lost so much weight after being on bedrest during my pregnancy that my pre-pregnancy pants were too loose. NOW however, I had to go shopping for new shorts because all of my shorts wouldn't fit. I have put on a decent amount of extra weight (for me) during covid. I'm tall, so you can't see it as easily, but I can, and its killing me. I've also noticed my favorite shirts being a little tighter. Nooo fun.

But on the plus side, your lineup is killer!!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 29, 2021)

never mind just depression


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 29, 2021)

climate change ;;


----------



## hakutaku (Jun 29, 2021)

super anxious after taking my dog out a while ago, it was dark and he walked right up to a rat (!), and it took a few moments before I realised what was going on before I got him away from it. Some sort of interaction went down between them though,,

 I didn't see what went on, and really hope he didn't get bitten (it doesn't seem like he has). I bathed him straight after the walk but I'm still worried about him catching some sort of disease or fleas from the rat. I know a lot of dogs kill or hunt rats all the time so logically I shouldn't be so worried but I still am  I can't take him to the vet until thursday either


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2021)

I wish people would be upfront when they don’t want to be friends with me.

I was trying to commission an artist I wanted to be friends with (from a different website) and they’d only reply if it was about the art. When I mentioned that I’m not the best at texting because of my autism, they said “you don’t have to keep sending me messages! You can just add the info at checkout.”

Regardless of intention, that hurt my feelings. In the future I won’t try to be  friends with artists I’m commissioning unless they genuinely want to. They’re trying to run a business after all.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 29, 2021)

firecrackers… and it isn’t even dark out. would like to say a lot of things right now.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 29, 2021)

Fireworks again... why is the limit to getting a full time job 18+? I'm asking because I want a job to raise money so me and my family can move somewhere else!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 29, 2021)

I was eating a popsicle outside today and it got stuck on my mouth. I tried to wait for it to unstick but it wasn’t happening too quickly so I panicked and ripped it free. Now it hurts to eat and drink


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 29, 2021)

Xbox is resolved. Hard boot to factory reset from usb. Just had to log back in. Didn't even lose any of my installs or anything. 

Back in the saddle.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 30, 2021)

I still can’t get over this depression. I’m drawing right now and usually that helps distract me but I’m just feeling like crap. I did pull a debut unit in a different gacha game on the second pull which made me happy for a few minutes but now my mood is maybe worse than earlier. I hardly play that game anymore anyways either :/ Can’t keep up with the never ending events and it doesn’t help that their special up chance x2 seem non existent now.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 30, 2021)

Anxiety. Being in the office environment just stresses me out. I feel like I'm always being judged. 

Also my lower back is still killing me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

I really wanna get that warrior orochi game that's on Switch but I can't really justify the price for a that old game with a bunch of more or less cosmetic DLC as of now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 30, 2021)

Never mind


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

Idk if they forgot to scan my package or if it's actually here etc. etc. cause they said I could pick it up today


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 30, 2021)

Psydye said:


> My mom...think she woke up w/ a bug in her arse! <.<



Tell me about it, dude. Think we need to go and buy a pair of tweezers.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2021)

Had the COVID vaccine yesterday and today I can't feel half my face. I'd have hoped it would pass over the course of the day but nope. It is like a less intense version of when the dentist numbs your mouth for a filling.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Had the COVID vaccine yesterday and today I can't feel half my face. I'd have hoped it would pass over the course of the day but nope. It is like a less intense version of when the dentist numbs your mouth for a filling.




Which vaccine did you get? If you got that single shot one that has the chance of causing a blood clot, you should really get checked out. You might have literally had a stroke from a blood clot. Johnson and Johnson, I think...was that the single shot? I had Pfizer and I was fine. If you did have a minor stroke, the damage can be reversed if you act quickly. Take some aspirin for starters.


----------



## a potato (Jun 30, 2021)

Not knowing how exactly something is going to work out.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 30, 2021)

Feeling a bit better from yesterday, but still am feeling extremely depressed.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 30, 2021)

It happens. This winter was pretty rough for my seasonal depression, probably because of covid on top of it just being dreary weather around that time. It's not much consolation, but at least it's not as much as it was yesterday.



Vrisnem said:


> Had the COVID vaccine yesterday and today I can't feel half my face. I'd have hoped it would pass over the course of the day but nope. It is like a less intense version of when the dentist numbs your mouth for a filling.


Hopefully the affects go away soon! Try drinking a good bit of water today and maybe it can flush it out of your system.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Had the COVID vaccine yesterday and today I can't feel half my face. I'd have hoped it would pass over the course of the day but nope. It is like a less intense version of when the dentist numbs your mouth for a filling.


Whoa, hope you're doing okay. That sounds like an odd side effect


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 30, 2021)

I did Google it and apparently there is a low number of people who have stated symptoms of numbness. If it persists and or gets worst, it might be a good idea to see a doctor of some sort. I know someone on one of the discord channels I visit got a severe reaction from the vaccine where they had to be hospitalized. They said that moving felt like glass shards were digging into them.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 30, 2021)

My slow as a snail laptop is heavily impacting my progress. Just a tiny bit of adjustment causes it to lag for a veeeeeeeery long time. Sometimes, the changes I've made would revert back to what it was before, making me have to redo that small task all over again, which means even more lag. I was really hoping to finish this by today, but it looks like it isn't gonna happen. This is annoying.


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 30, 2021)

My dad I haven't talked to in two years sent me a nasty text and I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 30, 2021)

That's horrible. I am sorry that happened to you. 

I had a really good online friend, within a group, that kind of ghosted us for the last 3 years or so. They joined our group's discord recently to insult and attack us and then left. I think about that every now and then since it happened roughly 4 months ago.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 30, 2021)

Waiting an hour for a quick checkup,  anxiety kept increasing and started getting hungry on top of that. I hope this is the last time I need to ever come in.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 30, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Waiting an hour for a quick checkup,  anxiety kept increasing and started getting hungry on top of that. I hope this is the last time I need to ever come in.


Here's hoping! I remember back when I had to get a bunch of check-ups for the same thing and every time I thought it would be the last and they'd be wanting to tack on another. It's definitely a pain.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 30, 2021)

i went to walmart with my grandma today and while she was paying i put the bags in the shopping cart. the cashier was putting the groceries in that spinny thing and i had a feeling that i left behind a bag or something but i was an idiot and i didn’t check. we realized just now that i left around 20 items behind and im slightly worried that walmart won’t give her a refund.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 30, 2021)

Too personal.. you can pm if curious


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2021)

the worst part abt going to bed is lying in darkness for like 35 min waiting for my mind to finally slow tf down lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 30, 2021)

Youtube, please stop recommending medical stuff.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jun 30, 2021)

the idea of not sleeping makes me anxious & then I have trouble sleeping bc I’m anxious


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 30, 2021)

also, horny cats outside the window at 2am.


TillyGoesMeow said:


> the idea of not sleeping makes me anxious & then I have trouble sleeping bc I’m anxious


Benadryl can help with anxiety and can make you drowsy, and a pharmacist suggested Melatonin for the sleeping.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

Y'know mom, I don't tell you to calm down for fun if you think that, your "personality trait" is a fun trait with being rushy and not showing consideration; it is a bad one and it might be nice with a change.


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2021)

just saw a cockroach in my kitchen. this is the second one that i’ve seen within the span of a month or two, and i’m not happy _at all_.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 1, 2021)

xara said:


> just saw a cockroach in my kitchen. this is the second one that i’ve seen within the span of a month or two, and i’m not happy _at all_.


Tenacious little buggers. Hope you don't need to cut into a wall for any reason.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

Nevermind. Still anxious but i’ll try to get some sleep before the appointments.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 1, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> My dad I haven't talked to in two years sent me a nasty text and I can't stop thinking about it.



Ahh, I hate when parents do that. I had a similar experience once. My Mom and I used to get along really well until she left my Dad.
After I gave up trying to keep up contact for literally years, her new husband sent me a nasty text for not keeping up the one sided
relationship, lol. Just ignore it, I know it's hard but it's better for your mental health, believe me. 

Also what's bothering me today: Thanks to pregnancy going closer and closer to the end, my hands are starting to be so painful, 
I'm shocked that it can actually do that. Doctor told me it can happen and it's normal, cold water over the veins is helping a lot,
but man it's like I broke my wrists and they keep falling asleep. I never thought that my hands would be painful like that from
pregnancy.. I expected belly pain, but not hand / wrist pain, lol


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 1, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Ahh, I hate when parents do that. I had a similar experience once. My Mom and I used to get along really well until she left my Dad.
> After I gave up trying to keep up contact for literally years, her new husband sent me a nasty text for not keeping up the one sided
> relationship, lol. Just ignore it, I know it's hard but it's better for your mental health, believe me.
> 
> ...


You nailed it 100% Thanks that helps 
Ouch, pregnancy sounds tough.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 1, 2021)

Spoiler: Rambles



I hate visiting the doctors. I know it’ll be nothing and that I’ll be fine. I’m probably just overreacting and idk. Manifesting the pain myself lmao because I didn’t do anything to hurt my shoulder. But the doctor said it was _unusual _and sent me for an X-ray so now I’m convinced I’m dying. :’) They’re supposed to call me tomorrow so it’ll be on my mind all day.


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2021)

Spoiler



i hate feeling nauseous!!! and when i start feeling the slightest bit nauseous i freak out and it makes it even worse


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

I’m kinda happy counseling got cancelled but also a bit not happy for once since I think I really needed it since I’m dealing with some bad depression still. Too early to tell if today it is better from yesterday or not, since I just got up for the other appointment.

I shouldn’t have checked twitter either. Not going to talk about it here.

I kept waking up this morning and I feel like I didn’t sleep enough.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 1, 2021)

the government started charging a "digital tax" on online storefronts like steam.... goodbye deals


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

Forgot to mention that both of my kitties have to go on antibiotics since both have been peeing outside the litter box. I’m worried about my babies 

Also we just called the doctor who was going to call us at 1 pm and no answer and we’re still waiting for them to call. it is only 7 minutes after. still pretty rude. Oh and apparently they didn’t call us like they were supposed to last year.

Another no call year.  What a waste of my time.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 1, 2021)

Last night my laptop died on me while playing world of warcrafts latest patch.
I tried my best to fix it but it's a no go.

So now I can't play wow while I wait for my new laptop to arrive and I'm £1200 down.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Forgot to mention that both of my kitties have to go on antibiotics since both have been peeing outside the litter box. I’m worried about my babies



If multiple cats are refusing to use the same litter box then that would imply that they are unhappy with it (e.g. not clean enough, don't like the substrate, etc); not necessarily that they're sick!


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 1, 2021)

Neb said:


> I wish people would be upfront when they don’t want to be friends with me.
> 
> I was trying to commission an artist I wanted to be friends with (from a different website) and they’d only reply if it was about the art. When I mentioned that I’m not the best at texting because of my autism, they said “you don’t have to keep sending me messages! You can just add the info at checkout.”
> 
> Regardless of intention, that hurt my feelings. In the future I won’t try to be  friends with artists I’m commissioning unless they genuinely want to. They’re trying to run a business after all.


I'm sorry this happened to you. I have had similar experiences before, and I usually have to chalk it up to that maybe the person didn't know I was trying to be friends with them or maybe they did know, but didn't know how to say that they weren't interested in being friends for whatever reason. Good news is that this community is very welcoming and kind, so hopefully that helps take away some of the hurt from that experience.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> If multiple cats are refusing to use the same litter box then that would imply that they are unhappy with it (e.g. not clean enough, don't like the substrate, etc); not necessarily that they're sick!



They’re using it but they are peeing so close to the outside (like their tails towards the door) that they’re peeing outside of it. My mom had to clean up the floor and use vinegar because of the smell.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> They’re using it but they are peeing so close to the outside (like their tails towards the door) that they’re peeing outside of it. My mom had to clean up the floor and use vinegar because of the smell.


That is definitely behavioural; not sickness. They don't need antibiotics. Do you properly disinfect the litter tray when it's changed? If they can still smell old urine they won't want to go any further inside than they feel they have to.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 1, 2021)

I hate feeling overworked. It makes me so stressed, pressured, and just uncomfortable.....


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> That is definitely behavioural; not sickness. They don't need antibiotics. Do you properly disinfect the litter tray when it's changed? If they can still smell old urine they won't want to go any further inside than they feel they have to.



Not all the time; every month we change out everything and disinfect I think. I should have mentioned they have kidney disease and get urinary infections every so often and when they have an infection they do this. It has been awhile since the last time they had one and I forgot they both do this then.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Not all the time; every month we change out everything and disinfect I think. I should have mentioned they have kidney disease and get urinary infections every so often and when they have an infection they do this. It has been awhile since the last time they had one and I forgot they both do this then.


That's not nearly often enough. The kidney issues and UTIs could potentially be linked to this - cats are known to hold their waste too long if they're not happy with their litter tray.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> That's not nearly often enough. The kidney issues and UTIs could potentially be linked to this - cats are known to hold their waste too long if they're not happy with their litter tray.



i told my mom but I don’t think she’s convinced . Thanks so much for the info. I’ll try to keep talking about it and if she won’t do anything different then do it myself; problem is that I can’t lift the bags of litter or the litter box at all. I think she thinks that what the vet said about them being old cats and kidney disease and urinary infections being normal for there age is the only truth. she did say she understood what i was saying but… 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2021

I tried to tell my mom but she says we scoop it every day and it is cleaner than 90% of people’s cat’s litter and my cat is 20 years old. and she doesn’t care to spend more money. but what about my cat’s health and well being? she thinks we take good care of them. maybe my cats need to be taken away from us :/

And I suck at articulating my thoughts and trying to make a case. And I don’t think i’ve been a good mom to my cats.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

Knew I should have ordered this dress lol, well hopefully my size will be back in stock


----------



## oak (Jul 1, 2021)

I have a heavy feeling thinking about Canada's past atrocities against indigenous people. I wish my partner and I's 10 years was on a different day cause today feels tainted by Canada day.

Second complaint but much less important then the first.


Spoiler



I went to 3 different stores looking for a bag of ice and everywhere is sold out. I even went into walmart for ice cube trays and those were sold out too. How am I suppose to make margaritas for my bbq guests without ice? I already bought the expensive tequila and triple sec, gosh diddly darn. I got some frozen bags of peaches and strawberries instead so it'll be a frozen fruit "margarita" but really it's just an alcoholic smoothie lmao


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Jul 1, 2021)

i feel crazy because of my depression disorder and my parents seem to forget that i have one and take medicine for it i wish i can say more but i don't want to trigger people


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 1, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you. I have had similar experiences before, and I usually have to chalk it up to that maybe the person didn't know I was trying to be friends with them or maybe they did know, but didn't know how to say that they weren't interested in being friends for whatever reason. Good news is that this community is very welcoming and kind, so hopefully that helps take away some of the hurt from that experience.


I had two good friends that ghosted me over time. We would always make plans to hang and they'd cancel at the last second and or just not even tell me and I'd be waiting around like a schmuck. It does suck when things like this happened. I grew wise after a few times. Should had been the first lol, but I can be pretty stupid.

@Vrisnem Hey, are you feeling better from the shot than yesterday?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 1, 2021)

:/ oh jesus **** this tense environment


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

I downloaded Genshin and had to delete somethings to make room; accounted locked before that for 20 minutes since it would not log me in when i finished puzzle step. Just got to first cutscene and the lag was so bad nothing was understandable the animation just stopped. so I guess I have to wait until i get my next phone or then, get rid of more things. I wish they didn’t pack the phone with all those stupid useless apps and gave us more space.

Still upset about my mom not budging when I told her what Vris said. :/

Feeling much better today but I feel still a lot of stuff weighing me down. :/

Not looking forward to moving stuff in my room. with sister and nieces coming over this weekend, got to put things somewhere even if just temporarily. i really want to find that figure’s sword :/


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 1, 2021)

Not that it's bothering me, but I did cut my hand and it hurts like an SOB now. Cut it on some old jagged metal when I was working on my antique treasure chest. My clothes kept getting snagged on it, but I was just being stupid and not taking that as sign to address it. Kind of wish I did now.


If your mom doesn't want to disinfect the litter box at earlier times, would you be able to do it? Or would she be against you doing that? Not trying to be rude or anything. Just asking.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Not that it's bothering me, but I did cut my hand and it hurts like an SOB now. Cut it on some old jagged metal when I was working on my antique treasure chest. My clothes kept getting snagged on it, but I was just being stupid and not taking that as sign to address it. Kind of wish I did now.
> 
> 
> If your mom doesn't want to disinfect the litter box at earlier times, would you be able to do it? Or would she be against you doing that? Not trying to be rude or anything. Just asking.



Ouch! I hope you treat that and it feels better soon.

I can ask but I’d still need her help since I can’t lift the litter box or litter on my own. i have a feeling she’ll just say I don’t need to do it.

Firecrackers again. they’ve been shooting them before the fourth is here. not looking forward to that.

Got to go grocery shopping tomorrow. Not excited about that. But at least I can go back to sleep when I get home.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 1, 2021)

....I'm tired. And starting to feel a little depressed.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2021

I dunno, seems like I'll stay here for the whole summer due to grandma's situation-- which yeah, it happens. Not ideal, but y'know. I just... not sure if I can handle all this pent up anger and resentment... 

Can't ****ing believe mom really does not remember her threatening me. Said only God knows. So I really can't get any apologies or acknowledgment. **** all this I hate it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 1, 2021)

I guess the stuff I've been working on in the past week was all for nothing. I had to start all over again from square one...


----------



## King koopa (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh, man... I am so not ready for the fourth of July. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice holiday, but the fireworks are already bad here, and fourth of July fireworks are usually 10000000x worse
I wish I lived in a quiet neighborhood where nobody threw fireworks


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jul 1, 2021)

I had a really horrible fight with my boyfriend today, and he's acting like there's nothing even wrong. I will never understand men...


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 1, 2021)

I've been spiralling lately. I have so much work on my plate on top of my brother being fatally ill and in need of a lot of care meaning that I am constantly travelling to help nurse him. My stress levels have gotten so high that I have started having flashbacks and night terrors again. I keep waking up in a state of complete panic and confusion, not a nice way to start a day. My dog has been helping me a lot, keeping a close eye on me, and keeping me company. Just hoping I can snap out of it.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 1, 2021)

My dad's in the hospital, and I'm worried about him. Plus I'm melting from this heat


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh, man... I am so not ready for the fourth of July. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice holiday, but the fireworks are already bad here, and fourth of July fireworks are usually 10000000x worse
> I wish I lived in a quiet neighborhood where nobody threw fireworks



Same! Growing up, there used to be a horse stable where the neighborhood now is. I miss that stable. I love horses and so much quieter. Also no  dogs constantly barking at night. I honestly don’t care about the holiday anymore partially because of my hate for the fireworks and crackers and also for other reasons that I won’t go into detail.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 1, 2021)

I wish regular people couldn’t buy fireworks. I’m sure I sound like a Scrooge but I wish only proper companies could buy them and only for specific celebrations. It’s Canada day and my neighbours have been setting off fireworks and firecrackers since 8pm! It wasn’t even dark out yet! And I’m sure they’ll go for a while yet even though it’s almost 11:30. I hate them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2021)

Spoiler: eh



I know I don't smoke and I honestly really don't want to, but when everyone else is smoking and gettin cozy and chill I can't help but feel really left out


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 2, 2021)

I was driving back from a work site today and following this person who went so slow around every corner, then went 20 kph over the limit on every straight bit. I'd catch up to them on the corners, try to overtake, but then they'd speed up again. Be consistent ffs!! You either drive fast all the time or go slow, don't slow down all the time because it's so annoying!

I finished work half an hour earlier today and I feel bad knowing others were probably still working. I know I've well in truly done my hours this week but I still feel bad.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2021)

My hands are dry to the point I can feel them stinging even right now.  They look like old man hands… I really need to find the good hand lotion we have and put some on.  It hurts to even type right now.  

If you’ve noticed some of my recent pictures in the WDYLL thread, my hands are red.  Yes.  THAT is how dry they are.  I’ve tried just about everything from drinking more water to washing them more.  I just hope using this stuff will actually work and help heal them.

Also can’t wait for my sleep schedule to go back to normal.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 2, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh, man... I am so not ready for the fourth of July. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice holiday, but the fireworks are already bad here, and fourth of July fireworks are usually 10000000x worse
> I wish I lived in a quiet neighborhood where nobody threw fireworks


My neighbor is currently using them, and I'm trying to calm down my kitten. When I was kid, I always got nervous 

But it's like two houses down, and loud. We were just sleeping -3-


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 2, 2021)

Want to preface that I have a therapist and am not a danger to myself. I am struggling tonight and just need a bit of an outlet. But I will be okay. Put it behind a spoiler just in case. Anyway: 


Spoiler: Feelings 



I think I like myself. Or at least I feel I have embraced myself and what I am. I like being alone with my thoughts. I like thinking about how my mind works, and how I feel, and having strong opinions, and expressing my opinions (in situations that do not make me too anxious). I am kind of a know it all.

but I also feel just these moments of such deep deep self loathing sometimes, and more than usual this past we. Usually after interacting with others ‘too much’ (what is too much changes). It is such a terrible dark feeling, like a heavy sinking weight inside.

And I don’t know what to do about it.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 2, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> My hands are dry to the point I can feel them stinging even right now.  They look like old man hands… I really need to find the good hand lotion we have and put some on.  It hurts to even type right now.
> 
> If you’ve noticed some of my recent pictures in the WDYLL thread, my hands are red.  Yes.  THAT is how dry they are.  I’ve tried just about everything from drinking more water to washing them more.  I just hope using this stuff will actually work and help heal them.
> 
> Also can’t wait for my sleep schedule to go back to normal.



Hey Midoriya! I haven't seen your hands but my dad had really dry hands this past winter. They felt like sandpaper - it was bad. I just wanted to throw a few things out there!

A.) Washing your hands more will actually dry them out more. That's why my dads were so bad - between the sanitizer and constant washing with covid and his just generally dry skin it was rough. 

B.) His favourite hand creams and the ones that helped most were Working Hands hand cream, La Roche Posay Lipikar Cream and the La Roche Posay Cicaplast creams. I don't know if the La Roche Posay will be easily accessible to you or not as I get them in a Canadian drug store but those are the few my dad could tolerate as he doesn't like his hands to feel greasy nor does he like strong scents. 

C.) Do you have any gloves? It helps to put on a decent amount of hand cream and then wear some gloves (we have some of those disposable kinds but not the kind with power in them!) for I think 15 minutes a minimum? Just to help the cream soak in better. 

Hopefully your hands start feeling better soon!


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> If you’ve noticed some of my recent pictures in the WDYLL thread, my hands are red.  Yes.  THAT is how dry they are.  I’ve tried just about everything from drinking more water to washing them more.  I just hope using this stuff will actually work and help heal them.


Wash your hands less and avoid soap and hand sanitizers. I realise how backwards that sounds in the current climate but these things will dry your skin out further - so use only when necessary. Purchase a quality hand cream. If you don't see improvement see a doctor - it could be a skin infection or new allergy.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 2, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> My neighbor is currently using them, and I'm trying to calm down my kitten. When I was kid, I always got nervous
> 
> But it's like two houses down, and loud. We were just sleeping -3-


Mine are too and it's 1:40am here! (That's why I'm awake because I'm someone who simply can't sleep with loud noises) it's like thy are preparing for the fourth of July! I know it's a tradition to throw fireworks on the fourth of July, but it's July 2nd ☹


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> - snip -





Vrisnem said:


> - snip -



Thank you guys for responding.  I will definitely wash my hands only when absolutely necessary.  Didn’t realize that that would dry them out faster, although I guess that makes sense.

I’m using this… Molton Brown London?  Hand lotion.  Not even sure how I have this, but apparently it’s working as I just put some on ten minutes ago and my hands are already starting to feel better.  I will reapply it periodically and update you guys on the results.  If it stops being effective, I will find a better hand lotion.  Thank you.


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Vrisnem Hey, are you feeling better from the shot than yesterday?


Yes, I am, thank you! I eventually regained sensation in my face. 

Although over the next couple of weeks I need to have injections every 48hrs and blood tests done so I'm unfortunately nowhere near done with needles.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 2, 2021)

looking for a roommate is hard


----------



## Vanida (Jul 2, 2021)

I got my wisdom teeth taken out and I’m so hungry for proper food but I’m stuck eating mush. It was my dad birthday and I tried to hard to eat his birthday cake but I just couldn’t. I’m so hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2021)

Okay yeah 12 will definitely bee too large for me if it's large around the bust cause I don't have that big lol. Might just get one of those puffy arms 'dancer' dresses instead.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2021)

Was gonna try changing my income/work place on the union web page so I can get correct unemployment money  and stuff whenever that time comes, turns out I can't even do that properly. Big facepalm.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 2, 2021)

Oh I’m so tired of my shoulder hurting. I thought maybe it was getting better because it didn’t hurt so much yesterday but the pain seems to be back. I must’ve slept badly I guess.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 2, 2021)

I’m not sure if I got any sleep last night. This seems to be happening every Thursday/Friday where I sleep in late on my day off and then don’t sleep at all the next night. I was good and went to bed and just couldn’t sleep.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I’m not sure if I got any sleep last night. This seems to be happening every Thursday/Friday where I sleep in late on my day off and then don’t sleep at all the next night. I was good and went to bed and just couldn’t sleep.



same here, or at least the not being sure about getting sleep. my mom came in this morning to tell me i ordered the wrong gift card for my dad and i still had not fallen asleep. i’m going back to sleep when I get home . i just went grocery shopping. i hope you get some sleep


----------



## Beanz (Jul 2, 2021)

my mom and dad are inviting some of their friends over for the 4th of july and their kids are coming too. my mom wants me to talk with one of her friend’s daughter who is my age and i’m not necessarily good at that lol. my mom says that she has the same interests as me but im slightly worried that she is going to find me boring, that im going to have a bad impression on her and she’s going to be bored at the party the whole time. i wish i could have normal conversations and not seem boring.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2021)

lots of things. mostly me being ashamed of being myself.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 2, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> my mom and dad are inviting some of their friends over for the 4th of july and their kids are coming too. my mom wants me to talk with one of her friend’s daughter who is my age and i’m not necessarily good at that lol. my mom says that she has the same interests as me but im slightly worried that she is going to find me boring, that im going to have a bad impression on her and she’s going to be bored at the party the whole time.


You definitely should not feel pressured to talk to someone if you aren't comfortable with it. However, if you do want to talk to her and you're just worried she won't be interested or might find you boring, it may be that she would actually be more bored not having someone to talk to if there aren't many people your age there. Feel it out at the time and do you you feel is best. I hope this helps!


----------



## Beanz (Jul 2, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> You definitely should not feel pressured to talk to someone if you aren't comfortable with it. However, if you do want to talk to her and you're just worried she won't be interested or might find you boring, it may be that she would actually be more bored not having someone to talk to if there aren't many people your age there. Feel it out at the time and do you you feel is best. I hope this helps!



i mean i want to talk to her but usually my conversations with new people are short lived. we’ll talk about music or something and then suddenly not know what to talk about. idk who else’s kids are coming but im expecting that she’ll most likely want to hang around me bc im the closest in age. my mom and grandma are probably going to encourage me to talk to her. i want to be socialable, i want to have friends, but then again i like to be alone. i can talk forever with people i already know which is an improvement from a few years ago but it’s hard for me to talk to new people and im scared to approach people which i think that i should be better at since ive been in therapy for almost half my life until now.

you don’t need to reply back to this, this is a vent


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 2, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> same here, or at least the not being sure about getting sleep. my mom came in this morning to tell me i ordered the wrong gift card for my dad and i still had not fallen asleep. i’m going back to sleep when I get home . i just went grocery shopping. i hope you get some sleep


I hope you get some good sleep friend!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2021)

_did you ever grow up using dissociation as a coping mechanism but because you used it for so long now you dissociate from literally everything in your life and you always feel empty and lonely even when you're having fun or did you grow up normal?_


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> _did you ever grow up using dissociation as a coping mechanism but because you used it for so long now you dissociate from literally everything in your life and you always feel empty and lonely even when you're having fun or did you grow up normal?_


For sure, though I've gotten better on enjoying stuff and not feeling as lonely.
-

Also tried finding a nice handbag since I need another the one I had broke on the zipper and I don't really know any that fixes that stuff around here and it was old... No luck, new or used. :c


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2021)

In too much pain to walk. Getting up and down the stairs takes 3-4 times as long. I've spent most of the day in bed - even took a video call from here. Luckily my supervisor was sympathetic and even offered to postpone the meeting until I felt better but I really needed to speak with her despite how unprofessional I must've come across.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> In too much pain to walk. Getting up and down the stairs takes 3-4 times as long. I've spent most of the day in bed - even took a video call from here. Luckily my supervisor was sympathetic and even offered to postpone the meeting until I felt better but I really needed to speak with her despite how unprofessional I must've come across.


I'm so sorry to hear you're in so much pain and not feeling well. Hopefully everything turns the corner soon! Plenty of fluids, even though it's always the last thing anyone wants to do when they're not feeling well. Glad your supervisor seems to be understanding at least.


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you're in so much pain and not feeling well. Hopefully everything turns the corner soon! Plenty of fluids, even though it's always the last thing anyone wants to do when they're not feeling well. Glad your supervisor seems to be understanding at least.


She is very understanding! She told me to rest this afternoon, so I've just binge-watched over half a season of Brooklyn Nine-Nine in a single sitting. 

Does beer count as a fluid in this context? My mother kindly dropped some off for me (and cooked me dinner!) after I turned down an invitation to a BBQ.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> She is very understanding! She told me to rest this afternoon, so I've just binge-watched over half a season of Brooklyn Nine-Nine in a single sitting.
> 
> Does beer count as a fluid in this context? My mother kindly dropped some off for me (and cooked me dinner!) after I turned down an invitation to a BBQ.


I'd definitely say it counts! I mean, it was dropped off as a care package, so...it _has_ to count.


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I'd definitely say it counts! I mean, it was dropped off as a care package, so...it _has_ to count.


It's definitely making being stuck at home alone in bed on a Friday night with a heat pack a little more bearable.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> In too much pain to walk. Getting up and down the stairs takes 3-4 times as long. I've spent most of the day in bed - even took a video call from here. Luckily my supervisor was sympathetic and even offered to postpone the meeting until I felt better but I really needed to speak with her despite how unprofessional I must've come across.



I hope you feel better soon. I’m so sorry that you’re in pain.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2021)

I have been in what I think is sensory overload for like 5 hours straight, would be nice if it stopped


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2021)

I don’t want to work on my room today but i have to since my sister and nieces are coming over tomorrow. 

I’m still dealing with depression and need space, though it is better today.

bothered by something else too.


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you feel better soon. I’m so sorry that you’re in pain.


I'll live. My doctors messed up by not informing me when it was safe/necessary to resume treatment for a blood disorder after they initially suspended treatment due to the pandemic, so I'm a bit of a mess now. Upside me reaching out to them has prompted them to investigate who else might have been missed so others should be able to resume treatment too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2021)

Smurfs in online multiplayer games. Psht.


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2021)

i’m incredibly lightheaded and my cat’s hiding under my bed because of the storm. **** me.


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2021)

i met this guy and i love talking to him but our timezones are super different (he’s 8 hours ahead) and i barely get to talk to him unless i stay up super late or wake up really early ughhh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2021

HE JUST TEXTED ME


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m incredibly lightheaded and my cat’s hiding under my bed because of the storm. **** me.


 I hope you feel better soon . Poor kitty too. give her hugs for me when she comes out 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2021

I really am bothered by something and wish there was a way to hide from it.

Messed up on a raid run that i picked double stamina in a game I’m playing just because i bumped the screen with my finger (it is a game that requires you to tap the screen).


----------



## Neb (Jul 2, 2021)

It’s 10 degrees cooler than it was a few days ago, but my apartment is still sweltering. That’s what I get for living on the third floor…

Also I’m worried that I make people uncomfortable by my presence. Due to my mild autism I usually can’t pick up those signals.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2021)

Neb said:


> It’s 10 degrees cooler than it was a few days ago, but my apartment is still sweltering. That’s what I get for living on the third floor…
> 
> Also I’m worried that I make people uncomfortable by my presence. Due to my mild autism I usually can’t pick up those signals.



Hey! I just want to let you know I’m not uncomfortable by you. I need some space right now because I’m dealing with a lot of depression.  That is why I am not replying right away. I will say I am not used to being flooded by questions and it gets a bit overwhelming but I know you’re just being friendly. Sorry if I made you feel bad.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 2, 2021)

We had to get McDonald's for dinner because of a power outage preventing us from cooking dinner, and oh man, I'd forgotten how awful this food was??  After a large order of fries, I still feel like I haven't eaten anything, but also I feel vaguely sick now too, as a little bonus.  Blegh.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2021)

fireworks again. they sound like freaking gunshots.

I keep passing out or coming close to passing out. I think going downstairs with all of those cases of pops might have done it. For the first time in a long time I had trouble breathing; but never from going down the stairs. I do know I am not in shape. I was hoping to start drawing today but I feel so drained. I might’ve grinded my teeth since now my jaw hurts really bad but I can’t take any medicine since I took it not too long ago for a headache.

Kinda creeped out by something.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2021)

Kind of feels like my life is at a dead end lately.  Not sure why things have to always change and then become like… this, but I miss how things used to be.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 2, 2021)

syub said:


> i met this guy and i love talking to him but our timezones are super different (he’s 8 hours ahead) and i barely get to talk to him unless i stay up super late or wake up really early ughhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2021
> 
> HE JUST TEXTED ME


I used to have a friend from a timezone like that. I would always have to stay up super late so we could get the time to get some fun online games in, but dang was work in the morning always rough. I do miss those times when we used to game, even though I never looked forward to the morning. So I get what you mean @Midoriya 

Sometimes I wish I could hop back to those times and get one last game in with them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2021)

boutta find a damn mental hospital to check myself into since I clearly need help


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 3, 2021)

Maybe I’m in the minority, but I really do not like fireworks. My rabbits are both getting upset and I have to listen to the booms for weeks. They smell, probably cause a lot of pollution and litter. I’m not even sure what they do to the birds, but I’m sure it can’t be good for them either. I like the big ones in the sky sometimes, but the ones you light yourself are pretty pointless. They make more noise than anything, I’m pretty sure the only reason for their existence is so people can blow stuff up.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Maybe I’m in the minority, but I really do not like fireworks. My rabbits are both getting upset and I have to listen to the booms for weeks. They smell, probably cause a lot of pollution and litter. I’m not even sure what they do to the birds, but I’m sure it can’t be good for them either. I like the big ones in the sky sometimes, but the ones you light yourself are pretty pointless. They make more noise than anything, I’m pretty sure the only reason for their existence is so people can blow stuff up.



I don’t like them either thanks to the neighborhood that had to be built behind us . I hate firecrackers too. I hear them all year round holiday or not. I found out it is supposedly still illegal to shoot them when it isn’t a holiday and we have noise ordinances but guess what, no one enforces crap here. oops sorry. I was just saying I agree with you and their existence.


----------



## Neb (Jul 3, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I don’t like them either thanks to the neighborhood that had to be built behind us . I hate firecrackers too. I hear them all year round holiday or not. I found out it is supposedly still illegal to shoot them when it isn’t a holiday and we have noise ordinances but guess what, no one enforces crap here. oops sorry. I was just saying I agree with you and their existence.


We just got a no fireworks before holidays ordinance and a lot of people are complaining about “losing their rights.” (More like the right to be obnoxious) I guess they’re actually enforcing it here since I haven’t heard the usual pre-holiday tests.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 3, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Want to preface that I have a therapist and am not a danger to myself. I am struggling tonight and just need a bit of an outlet. But I will be okay. Put it behind a spoiler just in case. Anyway:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Feelings
> ...


If you're not looking out for yourself, who is?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2021)

What a nice restock, you clearly just filled up stuff already in stock  Or you just did the announcement late.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 3, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Maybe I’m in the minority, but I really do not like fireworks. My rabbits are both getting upset and I have to listen to the booms for weeks. They smell, probably cause a lot of pollution and litter. I’m not even sure what they do to the birds, but I’m sure it can’t be good for them either. I like the big ones in the sky sometimes, but the ones you light yourself are pretty pointless. They make more noise than anything, I’m pretty sure the only reason for their existence is so people can blow stuff up.


I don't like them either. 

I think they're dangerous and shouldn't be sold to the public plus one of my cats hates them and it's not nice watching her hide behind the sofa for a few hours when they go off in my neighbourhood. I also don't like how so many supermarkets here in the UK sell them in the Autumn in time for Bonfire Night and New Year's Eve and that the age limit to buy them is only 18 years and above. Personally I think if you want to see a fireworks display you should go to a professional one and not in someone's back garden where they have the potential to do some real damage when not handled correctly. They're essentially small explosives that just happen to look pretty when they explode in the night sky.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2021)

embarrassed about something. i feel so stupid .


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 3, 2021)

- I literally can't feel the fingers on my right hand anymore, like.. very very slightly and it annoys me so much. Guess I will try the stabilizing thing for the wrist, apparently it helps. I hope so, because it's painful and annoying U-U

- I bought a Tamagotchi from someone and this person seems to be really.. well, not the highest IQ, let's just say it like that.
I asked to send it by letter and if it's okay for 20€ in total, she says yes. Then she sends me her informations and says "Don't forget to add the shipping costs!" so I'm like, whatever I will just ask her how much it is and send it, 2€ more won't hurt me. She asks me to check it myself and then send the money.. once she got the money, she asks where I found a *package* for 2€ and that she doesn't want to pay for the shipping costs.. I told her at least 3 times that I want it sent by *letter *and she always said ok.. -_-
Now she said she printed the thing to send it, but she ignores me now for the tracking number that I demanded her to do. 
I guess I just lost 22€


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2021)

so annoyed right now and my jaw still hurts from falling asleep without my mouth guard (assuming j grinded my teeth). head has been throbbing for awhile. going to sleep now and hopefully I’ll forget about being annoyed and embarrassed but still learned my lesson (which I have). not really looking forward to having family over since it messed up my schedule more than my schedulr already is. :/ and my dad gets extremely anxious and lashes out at my mom and me more than usual, not to mention my sister and dad both gang up on me if one of them is being annoyed by me or if I saw something stupid. and also, still dealing with depression so i really need space.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> - I bought a Tamagotchi from someone and this person seems to be really.. well, not the highest IQ, let's just say it like that.
> I asked to send it by letter and if it's okay for 20€ in total, she says yes. Then she sends me her informations and says "Don't forget to add the shipping costs!" so I'm like, whatever I will just ask her how much it is and send it, 2€ more won't hurt me. She asks me to check it myself and then send the money.. once she got the money, she asks where I found a *package* for 2€ and that she doesn't want to pay for the shipping costs.. I told her at least 3 times that I want it sent by *letter *and she always said ok.. -_-
> Now she said she printed the thing to send it, but she ignores me now for the tracking number that I demanded her to do.
> I guess I just lost 22€



I'm so sorry, those shipping idiots are so annoying D: I hope you can solve it!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 3, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> so annoyed right now and my jaw still hurts from falling asleep without my mouth guard (assuming j grinded my teeth). head has been throbbing for awhile. going to sleep now and hopefully I’ll forget about being annoyed and embarrassed but still learned my lesson (which I have). not really looking forward to having family over since it messed up my schedule more than my schedulr already is. :/ and my dad gets extremely anxious and lashes out at my mom and me more than usual, not to mention my sister and dad both gang up on me if one of them is being annoyed by me or if I saw something stupid. and also, still dealing with depression so i really need space.


Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 3, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I'm so sorry, those shipping idiots are so annoying D: I hope you can solve it!



Indeed, I don't understand what is so hard about putting something into a letter and sending it. 
Thank you, I just wrote her one final message, that if she's not giving me any proof or the tracking number today, that I will demand the money back from my bank (normally that's possible with my bank, luckily).. I still hope I will get the Tamagotchi, it's a beautiful one


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Indeed, I don't understand what is so hard about putting something into a letter and sending it.
> Thank you, I just wrote her one final message, that if she's not giving me any proof or the tracking number today, that I will demand the money back from my bank (normally that's possible with my bank, luckily).. I still hope I will get the Tamagotchi, it's a beautiful one


I know right, I mean unless they run some hectic business just damn ship it? lol.

And yeah hope you get your money back, it always sucks when stuff takes overly much time or they just ignore it for no legit reason. And yeah shame about the actual item, hopefully there's some function you can leave her negative feedback at least.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 3, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I know right, I mean unless they run some hectic business just damn ship it? lol.
> 
> And yeah hope you get your money back, it always sucks when stuff takes overly much time or they just ignore it for no legit reason. And yeah shame about the actual item, hopefully there's some function you can leave her negative feedback at least.



There is a feedback option, I just never figured out how it works.. I will definitely leave a negative feedback, once I found out how.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> There is a feedback option, I just never figured out how it works.. I will definitely leave a negative feedback, once I found out how.


Hope you do!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Hope you feel better tomorrow.



Thanks so much! 

I was hoping to forget, but it was the first thing I remembered when I woke up to give my cat her medicine.  Not going be a good day. Jaw is still hurting and my head is throbbing still.

Incredibly annoyed also at my internet if it is that. It was taking forever to load first the site and then whatever I clicked on.


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2021)

i wake up so early now just so i can have more time to talk w this friend i made but we don’t even really talk that much im just so tired but i rly want to talk to him so i stay up hoping he’ll reply soon


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 3, 2021)

Throughout my life I was told that I was "too fat and needed to lose weight" eventually I started to get tired of it and work on myself so hard to lose weight. For the past 5 months I have been doing daily exercise, eating healthy, and cutting out so many junk foods. I was on the right path, but the moment I go to my doctor he "fat shames" me because of how high my weight is instead of telling me how my blood results were improved.

I really wonder why Doctors continue to weight lecture people because its something that really happens too often where they often criticize your weight constantly to the point where it affects your mental health. I suffered so much from the advice that doctor gave me to "do better" it really made me feel worthless about all my hard work for nothing. I do not want to be around doctors who continue to fat shame or weight lecture you all the time, I just want to have a doctor who is supporting me on my health and not trying to worry so much about the weight.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 3, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Throughout my life I was told that I was "too fat and needed to lose weight" eventually I started to get tired of it and work on myself so hard to lose weight. For the past 5 months I have been doing daily exercise, eating healthy, and cutting out so many junk foods. I was on the right path, but the moment I go to my doctor he "fat shames" me because of how high my weight is instead of telling me how my blood results were improved.
> 
> I really wonder why Doctors continue to weight lecture people because its something that really happens too often where they often criticize your weight constantly to the point where it affects your mental health. I suffered so much from the advice that doctor gave me to "do better" it really made me feel worthless about all my hard work for nothing. I do not want to be around doctors who continue to fat shame or weight lecture you all the time, I just want to have a doctor who is supporting me on my health and not trying to worry so much about the weight.


I hope you can find a new doctor  if you’re feeling better health wise from being healthier isn’t that the main point of it all?

It’s so hot where I’m working today. They have ac, but they aren’t using. Their kids showed me where it is and told me to turn it on if I get too hot, but idk if I’d be over stepping. Plus I like to clean more than I should because I like to stay busy and also they can’t do a lot of it. Also their daughters both have MS so they can’t do a lot of it either, they have their own houses to clean.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 3, 2021)

I'm freezing cold... the ac in my room is way too cold but I don't know how to turn it down


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2021)

I still want to hide on a corner. Just woke up and feel like crap. I have to see my family though who are here visiting and have a trade to do.

My head is throbbing still and my jaw hurts so bad.

So pissed and embarrassed; feel so stupid even though I know this happened to at least two other people I know. I’m stupid for forgetting. Still depressed too though my mood has picked up more.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 3, 2021)

Still no news about the person that I bought the Tamagotchi from.. 

Also one of my cats just decided to try if my headphones cable is eatable.. I'm lucky that I had another cable leftover for some reason. 
Goddamnit, I hate when she does that >->


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 3, 2021)

I don't know what is going on, but if your head hurts drinking some water can alleviate the pain a bit. I know that's probably a moot point with everything that is happening. I do hope you feel better! Again, probably not what you want to hear. Sorry that your day is so rough.

@Vrisnem Yikes, that sounds painful about all those extra needles and the such. I read a comment of yours here about being too tired to get out of bed. I am guessing that is because of this. Hope you can feel better as quickly as possible.

@Princess Mipha How long has it been and did they take your money already? Or is it like stuck with some bad carrier service? I've never had any good luck with FedEx. It's always super late and the boxes always looked like they took turns kicking it.

Also what about like spraying some bitter flavor on the cables that are pet-safe? That's a thing right?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 3, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Princess Mipha How long has it been and did they take your money already? Or is it like stuck with some bad carrier service? I've never had any good luck with FedEx. It's always super late and the boxes always looked like they took turns kicking it.
> 
> Also what about like spraying some bitter flavor on the cables that are pet-safe? That's a thing right?



I have sent the money two days ago and after she finally understood to send it as a letter (the same day) she said she printed everything and sent it and since then she didn't answer anymore.. I could understand that someone is busy, but you can see on the website when someone is online and read your message.. also she didn't bother removing the ad either, that it's sold.. I will still wait until Monday to see if she will answer and if not I guess I have to see with my bank, if they can do anything. Her bank account, etc. looks legit and she doesn't has bad ratings, so I don't really understand what's going on. 

And yeah, there are sprays like this, but out of the three cats, the only one that is biting cables is also the only one that doesn't bother about this kind of stuff. I even tried to rub and place orange peels around cables once, as she absolutely hates this smell.. didn't work, cable tastes too good I guess.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 3, 2021)

It's also a holiday weekend. So they may have sent it and it's just backed up with the mail carriers now. 

I'm still waiting on a package that was supposed to be delivered like Monday or Tuesday and it just kept getting switched around until now it's just pending without a confirmed date. Happens every time I order something from someone who deals with FedEx. I really should pay more attention to who they use as a carrier and then opt out if it's FedEx lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 3, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> It's also a holiday weekend. So they may have sent it and it's just backed up with the mail carriers now.
> 
> I'm still waiting on a package that was supposed to be delivered like Monday or Tuesday and it just kept getting switched around until now it's just pending without a confirmed date. Happens every time I order something from someone who deals with FedEx. I really should pay more attention to who they use as a carrier and then opt out if it's FedEx lol.



Yeah, that's possible. The only problem I have, is that I asked for a tracked letter and when I asked for the tracking number, she never replied anymore, but was online and even read my messages.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 3, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> It's also a holiday weekend. So they may have sent it and it's just backed up with the mail carriers now.
> 
> I'm still waiting on a package that was supposed to be delivered like Monday or Tuesday and it just kept getting switched around until now it's just pending without a confirmed date. Happens every time I order something from someone who deals with FedEx. I really should pay more attention to who they use as a carrier and then opt out if it's FedEx lol.


Yeah I don't like FedEx either. One time my mom ordered amiibo cards of Julian, ankha, ribbot and coco from some woman in Florida and we bought them on June 26 of last year and they didn't come untill July 15  so I think the next time me or my mom order amiibo cards, we're gonna have them use ups or something to deliver. It could have been a covid issue last year, but I'm still staying away from FedEx for a while


----------



## oak (Jul 3, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Throughout my life I was told that I was "too fat and needed to lose weight" eventually I started to get tired of it and work on myself so hard to lose weight. For the past 5 months I have been doing daily exercise, eating healthy, and cutting out so many junk foods. I was on the right path, but the moment I go to my doctor he "fat shames" me because of how high my weight is instead of telling me how my blood results were improved.
> 
> I really wonder why Doctors continue to weight lecture people because its something that really happens too often where they often criticize your weight constantly to the point where it affects your mental health. I suffered so much from the advice that doctor gave me to "do better" it really made me feel worthless about all my hard work for nothing. I do not want to be around doctors who continue to fat shame or weight lecture you all the time, I just want to have a doctor who is supporting me on my health and not trying to worry so much about the weight.


Sorry to hear about this. I understand personally being shamed by doctors for being fat. One thing I've learned is that all doctors treat over weight peopke the same. They are all logic, no emotion. Probably cause they've been interacting with the public makes them less empathetic. My doctor roasted me when I almost hit 250lbs and said "let's talk about the elephant in the room, you're extremely obese". I was like daannngg girlll, that's harsh.

All of us know you've been working hard on being healthy so try not to let your doctor's words get under your skin. I bet your doctor is skinny and has never battled constant weight gain. I believe in you so just keep on trucking, and maybe think about getting a new doctor if this one isn't working.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2021)

I woke up over an hour ago and still have zero energy. zero motivation to do anything either considering how I feel about everything now.

i tried doing doing this one mode in my game with a team that was posted with one replacement since I don’t have it, and I messed up but even had I not i still don’t think the unit i don’t have can be replaced. i hate when i find a team i want to use but i can’t because i’m missing one unit. i’ve tried a few other teams but did not work for me because I suck at tap timing or for unknown reasons.


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2021)

ok so like the online friend i made a few days ago just blocked me on everything lol i didn’t even do anything wrong tho?? like i literally just went on my socials and i noticed i had lost followers on both my accs and i saw it was him :/


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2021)

syub said:


> ok so like the online friend i made a few days ago just blocked me on everything lol i didn’t even do anything wrong tho?? like i literally just went on my socials and i noticed i had lost followers on both my accs and i saw it was him :/



I’m sorry to hear that. I want to say to try not to waste your energy worrying about them since they don’t seem to want to give you a second thought, but I understand how hard that is to not let that bother you since I’ve experienced that at some point myself and I know it made me feel like I did something wrong even though I knew I didn’t do anything. At least you know now how committed to being a friend they are before you committed more of your energy and time on them; just would hate for you to end up being more hurt. I know that isn’t a good enough consolation. :/ Sorry. My dms are open if you want to talk more about it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 3, 2021)

syub said:


> ok so like the online friend i made a few days ago just blocked me on everything lol i didn’t even do anything wrong tho?? like i literally just went on my socials and i noticed i had lost followers on both my accs and i saw it was him :/


I know how that feels. I had that happened to me many times.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 3, 2021)

I hate instant noodles, I got sick on Thursday and stuff and now I'm (trying) to eat them.
I can't stand the taste. >_<


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2021)

I still have not been able to pull myself away from twitter. An artist I like returned and I posted something first saying she didn’t need to apologize for being away and then how much she  inspired me to start drawing, but now I’m nervous that I picked a bad time to post that even though I thought it might cheer her up since she has been dealing with a lot, so I want to delete it but i am trying to fight it since I delete pretty much all my replies to her stuff since i always feel like i’m being awkward. Edit: I ended up deleting the second tweet. just soundef too weird

sad about something that has been getting me down lately and i feel silly for letting it get to me this much. i knew this would happen yet i still somehow got my hopes up :/

The baby voice my dad talks to my nieces in sounds so weird.

Bothered by so much other stuff

Edit: took some medicine when I got up and my jaw and head still hurt though not as bad.

My dad just came in to tell me in 30 minutes we’re doing cat treatment and idk why, it just pissed me off. 

I’m tired and dealing with depression again. 

I wish my nieces would not come in to see me. :/ I just don’t feel good.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 3, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Throughout my life I was told that I was "too fat and needed to lose weight" eventually I started to get tired of it and work on myself so hard to lose weight. For the past 5 months I have been doing daily exercise, eating healthy, and cutting out so many junk foods. I was on the right path, but the moment I go to my doctor he "fat shames" me because of how high my weight is instead of telling me how my blood results were improved.
> 
> I really wonder why Doctors continue to weight lecture people because its something that really happens too often where they often criticize your weight constantly to the point where it affects your mental health. I suffered so much from the advice that doctor gave me to "do better" it really made me feel worthless about all my hard work for nothing. I do not want to be around doctors who continue to fat shame or weight lecture you all the time, I just want to have a doctor who is supporting me on my health and not trying to worry so much about the weight.


I used to have a doctor who would give me unsolicited advice about losing weight when I wasn't even trying to lose weight. He'd lecture me almost every time I went to see him. At the time I was quite sensitive about that stuff as well, so I didn't take it very well. Since then I've found a doctor that doesn't judge me or blame everything on my weight, and has even helped me with issues that I didn't think had solutions. I hope you find a doctor like that too! It's not on having such an unsupported doctor. It sounds to me that you've made quite a bit of progress with your weight loss and that's something you should be proud of!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 3, 2021)

syub said:


> ok so like the online friend i made a few days ago just blocked me on everything lol i didn’t even do anything wrong tho?? like i literally just went on my socials and i noticed i had lost followers on both my accs and i saw it was him :/


Yeah I saw your one comment from earlier today. It sounded like the red flags from the one friend I mentioned here that would just ghost me and flake on plans at the last second and or just not bother to tell me they couldn't make it (or most likely didn't bother/want to)

Sucks that happened and that you have to deal with that. It's hard to do so, but you are better off forgetting about them. Just like that one 'friend' of mine, they didn't give you any respect.

And it's honestly disgusting how much we have normalized that kind of behavior. Whenever I would see one of these kinds of situations on a forum or answer site of some sort there would be people always trying to defend it. It's like no...use communication and stop making excuses for being a bad 'friend'.


I'm sorry that you're going through that right now. It may not mean much, but you're not alone when it comes to this.


----------



## a potato (Jul 3, 2021)

I keep trying to look for tutoring opportunities, but nothing is coming up on my profile. It really stinks because I have to sit at the computer instead of being more productive.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 3, 2021)

I don't know if I'd say it's "bothering" me, but I'm very anxious/excited to hear back about something and I hope I get it.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 3, 2021)

just annoyed at how long it took to get the color just right for my mom's business card. Even though I was working in CMYK in illustrator, every time I saved as a PDF the color would drastically change.  

also i'm so cold!!


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 3, 2021)

it’s not that hot here but the humidity is in the 90s, that’s just unnecessary
it’s more tolerable in the living room so i’m trying to sleep on the couch but it’s not very comfortable 
central europe really needs to embrace air conditioning because fans aren’t enough anymore


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 4, 2021)

I think I broke my foot like a month ago, and just...didn't realize when it happened, I guess. 

I don't know. There is is no "event" that stands out as having done anything to my foot...and it's not in any sort of extreme pain. But, it has the strangest dull pain when I turn it a certain way, and it's just been like that for at least a month. I've sprained my ankle plenty of times...so I know it's not that kind of feeling. It's just really hard to explain. But...oh well. It really doesn't hurt that bad. I'm just intrigued by it. Lol.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 4, 2021)

My neighbors are having a cookout (in the middle of the night) and their blasting music! At 12am! As much as I like music, even i wouldn't blast it in the middle of the night, waking everyone up!


----------



## Shawna (Jul 4, 2021)

Merielle said:


> We had to get McDonald's for dinner because of a power outage preventing us from cooking dinner, and oh man, I'd forgotten how awful this food was??  After a large order of fries, I still feel like I haven't eaten anything, but also I feel vaguely sick now too, as a little bonus.  Blegh.


I would have loved to trade with you.  I love McDonald's! 



Anyway, my neighbors keep setting off firecrackers.  I am trying to enjoy a quiet night, since I rarely get those (my brother is usually blasting music and talking amongst himself to his friends on XOBX during the night), but noooooo!  My neighbors thought it would be cute to do this a day early.  I kinda have to agree with with @-Lumi- about how only companies should be allowed to by fireworks, and how they should only set off at public displays.

And I am very jumpy too.  Like, it will be all quiet, and all of a sudden...**BOOM** **BOOM **BOOM**


----------



## Neb (Jul 4, 2021)

I’m really tired of being heckled whenever I wear a mask during my walks. Sometimes it’s nasty people I went to school with and other times it’s just nasty couples that dislike mask mandates. My noise cancelling headphones make it impossible to hear them now, but I still feel the glares…


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 4, 2021)

i’m feeling a little better. still bothered by so many things, but am honestly too mentally exhausted and don’t want to actively think about it.

Feel bad for not coming out much today and how I acted anxious when my family were doing some small fireworks for my nieces. i had a trade to do right at that time. thankfully the person I trade with understood and were patient.  My sister and her husband are going home tomorrow but my nieces will be here a few more days I think.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 4, 2021)

Never mind


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 4, 2021)

Doesn’t matter


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Vrisnem Yikes, that sounds painful about all those extra needles and the such. I read a comment of yours here about being too tired to get out of bed. I am guessing that is because of this. Hope you can feel better as quickly as possible.


I wish it was just tiredness! I've intense muscular pain in one calf and any movement makes it spasm. Today is the third or fourth day I've been mostly confined to my bed and I'm already bored out of my mind. Need to somehow make it to the local doctor's surgery tomorrow for more injections and I've no idea how that's going to work. 



LuchaSloth said:


> I think I broke my foot like a month ago, and just...didn't realize when it happened, I guess.
> 
> I don't know. There is is no "event" that stands out as having done anything to my foot...and it's not in any sort of extreme pain. But, it has the strangest dull pain when I turn it a certain way, and it's just been like that for at least a month. I've sprained my ankle plenty of times...so I know it's not that kind of feeling. It's just really hard to explain. But...oh well. It really doesn't hurt that bad. I'm just intrigued by it. Lol.


If you had broken a bone in your foot you would have been aware of it when it happened, if not shortly after. Even if it hadn't bled there would have been a noticeable immune response leading to heat, swelling, and pain. Even if it seems minor it's worth getting checked out. Dull aches can be indicative of a whole range of problems - some serious, some less serious. e.g. the arch of my right foot occasionally spasms when I'm trying to fall asleep at night and turns out that it was an indicator of a vitamin deficiency.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 4, 2021)

Had a terrible dream. Sometimes I have weird dreams or slightly off dreams but that one was bad. I’m so tired it feels like I didnt sleep. And my shoulder still hurts. I’m just grumpy


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2021)

me never learning not to eat fatty food combos ... and i'll not go into the details here but i slept for like max. 4 hours and rest was in the bathroom. LOL.

(feelin better now though but gdi lol)


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 4, 2021)

There’s been a miscommunication or _something _regarding my dads painkillers and it’s terrible. He’s been without his pain patches for two days and now he’s all out of his pills and it’s awful. He looks absolutely dreadful. I’m going to try calling the pharmacy and see if maybe they forgot to call us or if there’s something they can do. He won’t call because he says it’s pointless but I don’t know. 

Edit: called the pharmacy and they were lovely! They’re going to refill his pills. I think they did get the script but didn’t know to fill it right away.


----------



## oak (Jul 4, 2021)

The wildfires in British Columbia have caused the train rail tracks to stop so it's effecting my work. There's been no work since the middle of last week and idk if there will be any work this week. The people of Lytton have it way worse though, their whole entire town burned to the ground.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 4, 2021)

oak said:


> The wildfires in British Columbia have caused the train rail tracks to stop so it's effecting my work. There's been no work since the middle of last week and idk if there will be any work this week. The people of Lytton have it way worse though, their whole entire town burned to the ground.



Oh I'm sorry, Oak.  Hopefully you'll be able to get back to work soon.  I heard about the fire in Lytton. God that heat wave was something else - I know out west is prone to wildfires in the summer but this was _so _early and that fire in Lytton was something else. Here's to hoping the rest of summer is easier.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 4, 2021)

My dad’s anxiety makes him unbearable. I hate how he lashes out when my mom and I ask a question or if he thinks we sound the slightest bit annoyed even if we’re not, or idk something else he throws his hands in the air and huffs.

Firecrackers. Happy explosive happy go lucky day  Independence day.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy super loud, pointless fireworks day! For real, it's 8:37pm here, it's not even dark out yet, yet these neighbors are throwing fireworks like their about to get paid 10 million dollars if they annoy everyone on the street with loud fireworks


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Happy super loud, pointless fireworks day! For real, it's 8:37pm here, it's not even dark out yet, yet these neighbors are throwing fireworks like their about to get paid 10 million dollars if they annoy everyone on the street with loud fireworks


 
just as I read this post, they started again here. . Hang in there. If only the law that supposedly forbids people from shooting them off on non holidays would be enforced, I’d say at least once it is done, we won’t hear it for months, but no, I will hear them every week, month, holiday or not.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 4, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> just as I read this post, they started again here. . Hang in there. If only the law that supposedly forbids people from shooting them off on non holidays would be enforced, I’d say at least once it is done, we won’t hear it for months, but no, I will hear them every week, month, holiday or not.


Me too! I wish they would stop sometimes you can't even hear anything


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 4, 2021)

nvm


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 4, 2021)

I don't know what to think of myself nor the situation. I don't know what to think or how I should feel.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 4, 2021)

My rabbits are really not having a good time tonight, they look so scared and I feel so bad for them.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 5, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## Neb (Jul 5, 2021)

I can’t watch a TV show or read a book during the day without ruminating on past trauma. It doesn’t even have to remind me of anything. I can just watch an anime and think “those people were awful to you in High School.” Reading at night is only easier because my brain is too tired to think.

The only things that keep my mind from doing that throughout the day are video games and walks with podcasts in the background. As much as I love doing them, it’s not healthy to only have two coping skills…


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 5, 2021)

Neighbor cats still in heat outside.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 5, 2021)

I had some granola bars that were crunchy and now my jaw hurts again and my head is throbbing a little. Can’t take medicine since I took it at 10 or 11. >< Took four today which isn’t good.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 5, 2021)

Stop lighting fireworks I need to get up early


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 5, 2021)

My ear is also starting to feel sensitive too. I should have waited to take the pain medication when I was getting ready for bed. the pain is too much ><

Edit: I’m trying to sleep but my whole right side of the head/face hurts from my head to my jaw/teeth and a bit of my ear.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 5, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> me never learning not to eat fatty food combos ... and i'll not go into the details here but i slept for like max. 4 hours and rest was in the bathroom. LOL.
> 
> (feelin better now though but gdi lol)



I feel you. I do the same still, sometimes but currently it's the fact that I drink almost 1 liter of orange juice just before going to bed. Not the smartest thing to do, lol. Glad you're feeling better now tho!!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2021

Well that was an interesting morning, I guess. My cat Luna went into a space she wasn't supposed to go, so I grabbed her to not have her stay in the spot.. she's the most loving cat I've ever met, but not today and I still don't understand why. She started growling at me, tail tucked under her belly and just really really mad for picking her up.. one of my other cats, Poppy came to see what's going on and must've seen it as a threat against her, because she started launching at her, literally grabbing her with her claws into skin.. well, that was unfortunately mostly my arm and hand that she got. I dropped Luna to rescue the rest of my arm and see the damage. 4+ bandages currently on my arm, because it just won't stop bleeding (don't worry, I disinfected it), worst one is on my arm, blood was literally pouring out of it. Then I hear them running and crying, Poppy was still chasing Luna, big tails everywhere. I grab Poppy from the top, to press her slightly against the ground and make her more calm, luckily that worked and now they are acting like nothing ever happened, while I'm sitting here, still waiting for the wounds to stop bleeding. Oh yeah, my third cat, Ekko.. he obviously witnessed it all and he's super paranoid now and won't eat his breakfast. He's continuously looking around himself, I guess they put out some sort of odor when they fight? Anyways.. no pets for this two today..


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 5, 2021)

still can’t sleep. in too much pain and the white noise machine was hurting my ear. i hope i am not getting an ear infection


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> I feel you. I do the same still, sometimes but currently it's the fact that I drink almost 1 liter of orange juice just before going to bed. Not the smartest thing to do, lol. Glad you're feeling better now tho!!


Ouch yeah, doesn't sound too good lol. Thanks ❤


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 5, 2021)

day two after "sleeping" on uncomfortable couch and my body is in p a i n. looking forward to getting home tonight


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2021)

you know it would be nice to be able to peacefully exist in this world without being called lazy or needy or creepy or "looking for special treatment" bc I'm autistic


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2021)

Had blood drawn from right arm and a stinging substance injected into left arm. Not a fun day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

I really like those pants but I literally never use them + my hips/ass looks rather large in them


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 5, 2021)

Searching since weeks for a cheap commode for the bedroom.. everytime I find one, the person has already sold it, even if it was online for less than one hour.. today I finally found someone who said that I can take it.. and now suddenly he says that someone from his family will take it and it's no longer for sale. Pffff, ask family first before even bothering to put it online to sell.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Pffff, ask family first before even bothering to put it online to sell.


This, omg. I'm sorry you have to deal with all those crappy people  Hope you really find one soon!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 5, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> This, omg. I'm sorry you have to deal with all those crappy people  Hope you really find one soon!



Thank you! I don't want to be or sound mean, but there are so many crappy people that are trying to sell their stuff, it's actually shocking.
At least the person for the Tamagotchi actually responded, but still hasn't shown proof. Guess I will have to wait the week to see if I actually get something. >->


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Thank you! I don't want to be or sound mean, but there are so many crappy people that are trying to sell their stuff, it's actually shocking.
> At least the person for the Tamagotchi actually responded, but still hasn't shown proof. Guess I will have to wait the week to see if I actually get something. >->


That's not mean at all, they are douches for even putting it up for "sale" if they're obviously not gonna sell it. Psht. And yeah sadly a lot of those crappers are around :/ Best of luck with that one, they sounded very shady.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2021)

tbh I would love to draw again but part of me has a profound disgust for my art cause it always looks so flat and stiff. idk why. I also don't know how to fix it. so that's cool


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 5, 2021)

RIP Matiss Kivlenieks


----------



## deana (Jul 5, 2021)

The door to the garbage room is broken so I couldn't throw out my trash and just had to bring my stinky garbage back into my apartment


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2021)

Origami said:


> RIP Matiss Kivlenieks



Oh geez, I didn't even know about this.  Just read up on it and that's absolutely terrible.  Definitely not a way you want to go... and so young too.  I really can't think of anything else to say right now, but this has definitely dampened my day.  May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 5, 2021)

Why does no one tell me when company is coming over?! I have to do stuff but I can't do it when company is over. Now they're gonna be here for hours. Someone should have told me so that I could have gotten my stuff done earlier.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 5, 2021)

I ended up getting some sleep and my jaw and teeth don’t hurt now.

Now if I could just forget some other stuff that is bothering me or it going away in some shape of form, I’ll be feeling back to as normal as I can possibly be.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 5, 2021)

At the very least, you're well rested and not in as much pain. That is a good start.



Midoriya said:


> Oh geez, I didn't even know about this.  Just read up on it and that's absolutely terrible.  Definitely not a way you want to go... and so young too.  I really can't think of anything else to say right now, but this has definitely dampened my day.  May he Rest In Peace.


Yeah that's really crazy and tragic. Fireworks aren't something to take lightly. It's a terrible thing that there are many deaths around July 4th every year because of misuse or negligence of firework safety. I can only imagine what his close relatives and friends are going through currently.

I do Civil War reenacmtents and my company goes through a lot of safety regulations when on and off the field. I tend to avoid events that overlook precautions for this very reason.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm ****ing terrible at showing my friends affection, especially those who really deserve it


----------



## King koopa (Jul 5, 2021)

Sometimes I think I might be annoying to others but I'm not trying to be


----------



## Neb (Jul 5, 2021)

My brain feels like complete mush. I honestly don’t know if it’s my depression or the caffeine in my system.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 5, 2021)

my teeth is starting to hurt again. i took some more pain medicine.  

i embarrassed myself. i think i should give up on trying to joke around with my friends :/. I know i am not funny; i hate how i can’t read moods


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 5, 2021)

I’m so demotivated and feel so meh today. All I feel like doing is going to bed and going to sleep. I seriously need a boost. I’ve still got a couple hours of work to go D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2021)

idk what to do, I'm pretty sure I have at least a platonic crush on my friend and I literally can't get myself to tell any of my family members lol ;w;

earlier he told me that someone said he was cute and it made him all giddy, said it was a girl he liked. little does he know that I say the same thing about him to myself basically every day. 

only thing is for some stupid reason I haven't come out to him as trans and since I know he likes girls idk I think he might not like me back


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 5, 2021)

The fireworks are so annoying. Even the sound from my games don’t block it out. My head is still throbbing a bit.

I am feeling better today in many ways but there just a few annoyances that still get me going such as this.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 6, 2021)

Spoiler: death



Just got news that one of my uncles passed away from a second heart attack. I'm sad that I can't be there for my mom. It's incredibly frustrating that I can't even go to his funeral because of COVID international travel restrictions. I still can't even get the vaccine here in Australia. Not sure why it's taken the government so long to roll it out. Feels like I won't get to see my mom for at least another year. I had a feeling this whole time that someone in the family would die and I wouldn't be able to be there. F


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 6, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Spoiler: death
> 
> 
> 
> Just got news that one of my uncles passed away from a second heart attack. I'm sad that I can't be there for my mom. It's incredibly frustrating that I can't even go to his funeral because of COVID international travel restrictions. I still can't even get the vaccine here in Australia. Not sure why it's taken the government so long to roll it out. Feels like I won't get to see my mom for at least another year. I had a feeling this whole time that someone in the family would die and I wouldn't be able to be there. F



I’m really sorry to hear that  I honestly cannot imagine how incredibly frustrating and difficult that is for you or your family. Sending you my condolences. If there is anything I can do for you, don’t hesitate to let know; sorry if that is weird. I just felt like I needed to say somethint.




Spoiler: much smaller stuff



My jaw and teeth are bothering me again. It looks like I won’t be getting sleep again tonight. I can hear my dad’s “snoring” through my mom’s room (he’s sleeping there and my mom is in his room with my nieces). He needs to get a machine because he has sleep apnea but he won’t use it even if he gets it. His snoring sounds more like wheezing.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 6, 2021)

Feeling kind of lost right now


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 6, 2021)

I know it's non of my business, but the new husband (idk his exact age, but over 60 yo) is commenting a lot of the selfies of my cousine (she's 30 or so).. but like the way he is commenting is.. meh, I don't know. It's just weird seeing all those comments popping up on my front page from pictures from *2017* and such and saying that she has a beautiful body, etc. It just feels off..


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk what to do, I'm pretty sure I have at least a platonic crush on my friend and I literally can't get myself to tell any of my family members lol ;w;
> 
> earlier he told me that someone said he was cute and it made him all giddy, said it was a girl he liked. little does he know that I say the same thing about him to myself basically every day.
> 
> only thing is for some stupid reason I haven't come out to him as trans and since I know he likes girls idk I think he might not like me back


I think you're best telling him and being honest. I think it's not good that he doesn't have the whole picture and regardless what relationship you have after that he deserves the truth. Hopefully you can talk things out at some point as well and remain friends the least.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2021



Princess Mipha said:


> I know it's non of my business, but the new husband (idk his exact age, but over 60 yo) is commenting a lot of the selfies of my cousine (she's 30 or so).. but like the way he is commenting is.. meh, I don't know. It's just weird seeing all those comments popping up on my front page from pictures from *2017* and such and saying that she has a beautiful body, etc. It just feels off..


That sounds major creep dude and yeah that would definitely feel off :L


----------



## Darby (Jul 6, 2021)

I’m allergic to mornings


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 6, 2021)

I took pain medicine three hours ago and fell asleep and now my teeth and jaw are hurting again; probably because I grinded them. I cannot sleep with this pain


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 6, 2021)

Why. Is. Booking. My. Covid. Vaccine. So. Complicated!! 

“You can book online using the provincial system!” I go online to the provincial system and because we’ve decided to move out vaccine hub (for the _third _time) it’s not showing up on the provincial system.

“You can book online using the local system!” The local system has _never _worked. It’s never shown an open date and it’s so frustrating.

They’re hosting a bunch of walk ins now, probably because the damn system is broken. Hopefully I’ll get in to one of those but the whole thing is bothering me. And now I’m anxious about getting it so close to my period because I’ve heard it can mess with them when I already have fairly rough periods plus I just... don’t want the General Covid side effects to overlap with it? It’ll be bad enough to have the sore arm with my sprained shoulder but to also potentially have nausea, headaches, and whatever else? I’m just grumpy. 

And I see the dentist soon


----------



## Stikki (Jul 6, 2021)

My abusive - physically, emotionally and sexually - ex is dying from a brain tumour. I hate him. I hate what he's put me and others through. I hate that he still affects my life now, all these years later. But I feel guilty for actually being relieved that he can no longer stalk and harm me. I feel guilty that my son was born out of something so horrible, but also guilty that he could be feeling confused, even if he outwardly presents as fine. He's such a kind little soul, but fiercely loyal which could be preventing him from saying too much. I am thinking I should contact his school so he can have a safe place to talk about his feelings without worrying if it will affect me, even if he's never had a relationship with his father.


----------



## CanuckChick (Jul 6, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Why. Is. Booking. My. Covid. Vaccine. So. Complicated!!
> 
> “You can book online using the provincial system!” I go online to the provincial system and because we’ve decided to move out vaccine hub (for the _third _time) it’s not showing up on the provincial system.
> 
> ...



Have you tried @VaxHuntersCan on twitter?  If you don't want to create a twitter acct to follow them & get the alerts, at least you can check the site often for the latest info & additional vax sites or booking portals other than the provincial or city run ones.

I also had a hard time booking through the provincial portal for my 1st dose, then I got through using the city one.  My 2nd dose was booked at my own pharmacy.  

So don't give up, there are lots of ways to book an appt!  I was also on a waiting list to book an appt at a nearby pharmacy and they got back to me in abt 4 days for my turn to book the 2nd dose appt (though I no longer need it at that point).  

And there are also smaller vax finders accounts on twitter like if you're in Toronto there's @TOVaxFinder, in Waterloo @watvaxtracker, etc.  To search on twitter just use your "area + vax" and hopefully there's a tracker site specific to your region.

Good luck!!!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 6, 2021)

I’m so tired of being tired


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 6, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Why. Is. Booking. My. Covid. Vaccine. So. Complicated!!
> 
> “You can book online using the provincial system!” I go online to the provincial system and because we’ve decided to move out vaccine hub (for the _third _time) it’s not showing up on the provincial system.
> 
> ...


I second CanuckChick's suggestion -- I joined VaxHuntersCan's Discord server and check it throughout the day. Lots of helpful members over there to answer questions and the server channels are organized very efficiently.

As for period, it's highly individualistic. I heard about the vaccine messing with the cycle, and I was fully prepared to miss my period this month after getting my first dose on June 20. Turns out mine came on time and I haven't experienced worsened menstrual symptoms, compared to previous months. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## deana (Jul 6, 2021)

nevermind don't wanna talk about it


----------



## Merielle (Jul 6, 2021)

I... think my dad's bored now that he has the summer off from teaching, because he's started pestering me about if I'm "looking for a husband yet".  And "by the time you're 25, that's when you _REALLY_ need to start putting a lot of effort into looking for one".  ._. I mean, if I happen to meet somebody, that's great, but can I, like... try to find a stable career and a good therapist first?  And heaven forbid I reach the ripe old age of _26_.  _The horror._

Also, we have to visit my grandparents this weekend, and I'm seriously dreading it.  My grandma's sweet enough, if a bit out-of-touch, but I'm really not thrilled about the prospect of having to spend _any_ time with my homophobic/transphobic/misogynistic/etc. grandfather.  I just hope he leaves me alone.  It'd be nice if I didn't have to go into a depressive episode after every visit with them.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 6, 2021)

I took pain medicine at 12:30 and i dozed off a little. jaw is still killing me and definitely feel the lack of sleep.

still embarrassed about something. I am afraid ro find out if I offended another friend on accident without meaning to . but i have hold myself accountable and learn from this, so I will check.

Will try not to post here again for awhile. Sorry for being annoying


----------



## S.J. (Jul 6, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I took pain medicine at 12:30 and i dozed off a little. jaw is still killing me and definitely feel the lack of sleep.
> 
> still embarrassed about something. I am afraid ro find out if I offended another friend on accident without meaning to . but i have hold myself accountable and learn from this, so I will check.
> 
> Will try not to post here again for awhile. Sorry for being annoying


You're not annoying! Don't be sorry for posting here; it's what it's for!

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 6, 2021)

S.J. said:


> You're not annoying! Don't be sorry for posting here; it's what it's for!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon.



Thanks so much . Just been feeling guilty for posting here so much. For anyone reading this, don’t worry, no one made me feel this way. I’ve been thinking about this a little and just starting to worry about being annoying.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 6, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much . Just been feeling guilty for posting here so much. For anyone reading this, don’t worry, no one made me feel this way. I’ve been thinking about this a little and just starting to worry about being annoying.


Sometimes I worry about being annoying too, even though I don't post that much here. Though I doubt anyone cares, it's definitely understandable. If you need to vent, my pms are open


Anyways as for what's bothering me, give me one good reason to throw fireworks right now at 4:03pm. I hate these neighbors so much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2021)

hyperactive anxiety and autism do not mix well. or maybe in a bad way they mix _very_ well.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 6, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Why. Is. Booking. My. Covid. Vaccine. So. Complicated!!
> 
> “You can book online using the provincial system!” I go online to the provincial system and because we’ve decided to move out vaccine hub (for the _third _time) it’s not showing up on the provincial system.
> 
> ...



If it helps any, I didn't notice any big side effects regarding my period once I got my second shot. I too was scared of that. I got Moderna, so idk which one you're gettin. The side effects of my periods aren't terrible, but have been slowy getting worse and worse. If anythin, the period I got after I got my shot (2 weeks later) was actually lighter than normal. Like, I went a whole day being lighter on what is normally a heavy day. My friend said her period came a week early (I don't think mine did) and hers was lighter and ended sooner than normal. She got hers closer to her second shot. I've also read that periods return to normal afterwards.

My side effects were being tired for a 24hr timespan. Like, really tired. My arm also hurt less with the second shot than the first. Others in my family have also said the second poke hurts less than their first. I got my shot around 12pm, then around 7pm I started feeling tired, which is not normal for me. The next day I was still tired and feeling drained of energy, but that went away around 7/8pm. Then after that I was completely fine, no other noticeable side effects.

Here's to hoping your side effects go smoothly!


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 6, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> If it helps any, I didn't notice any big side effects regarding my period once I got my second shot. I too was scared of that. I got Moderna, so idk which one you're gettin. The side effects of my periods aren't terrible, but have been slowy getting worse and worse. If anythin, the period I got after I got my shot (2 weeks later) was actually lighter than normal. Like, I went a whole day being lighter on what is normally a heavy day. My friend said her period came a week early (I don't think mine did) and hers was lighter and ended sooner than normal. She got hers closer to her second shot. I've also read that periods return to normal afterwards.
> 
> My side effects were being tired for a 24hr timespan. Like, really tired. My arm also hurt less with the second shot than the first. Others in my family have also said the second poke hurts less than their first. I got my shot around 12pm, then around 7pm I started feeling tired, which is not normal for me. The next day I was still tired and feeling drained of energy, but that went away around 7/8pm. Then after that I was completely fine, no other noticeable side effects.
> 
> Here's to hoping your side effects go smoothly!



Thank you! And thank you to @TheSillyPuppy and @CanuckChick as well.  I think I'll try for the walk-in clinic we're having later this week and if I get turned away I'll call the pharmacies. I'm also nervous I won't get Pfizer as my second dose  I know that mixing the doses has been approved but I'd rather get Pfizer both times, if I can.

When I got my first dose back in the beginning of June my period was worse than normal which is mainly why I'm concerned! I had much worse cramps than I'm used to and in general had a lingering headache for a while and I've heard the second dose is usually worse. Plus I'm set to go to the Dentist July 13th (fingers crossed my wisdom teeth are fine!) so I'm nervous about getting my vaccine a few days before the appointment and having it make me too ill to go. Doesn't help that my periods usually due around July 13th, lmao. The timing of everything is just really lousy and I wish I could've gotten my second dose at the very beginning of this month _or _at least have the booking system be working so I know when I'm able to get it done. 

But seriously thank you guys for taking the time to reply to me! I appreciate all the tips and kind words


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2021)

earlier my uncle remarked that I hadn't gotten a headache for a few days and I was actually quite surprised, considering I get them basically every day.

and then an hour later I had a headache


----------



## a potato (Jul 6, 2021)

About a month from my requested move-in day and I still don’t have an apartment assignment. You mean to tell me you can’t tell me *anything* about future availability?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2021)

I always seem to get really tired and demotivated in the early afternoon when I'm in the office at work. It's rather annoying and I don't know what to do to stop it.

I worry about what my manager thinks of me. What I think that he thinks is I can't manage time and I'm forgetful. I'm definitely forgetful thats for sure. I really wish I wasn't. And now I'm afraid that my bad traits, like my forgetfulness, are overshadowing anything good about myself.

I haven't made any friends in my current city yet, and don't know if I ever will. Do I even need friends? I mean probably since it's probably healthy for my social life/mental state. But on the other hand I'm antisocial af, probably have social anxiety, and am reasonably happy by myself, so maybe I don't need friends?? Idk??


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 7, 2021)

Someone just came speeding through my neighborhood in a presumably stolen cop car and drove by where we live. Lights and siren on and everything and then crashed into a house on the next street over. There was a loud scary boom so I’m sure whatever they hit they hit it pretty hard. I hope nobody was hurt. I could only tell the location by the flashing lights above our fence.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2021)

I may have been looking at some funny mouse pads with wrist rests on ebay, then may have clicked buy it now while trying to leave the page. Now I'm committed to buy a Hanzo from Overwatch oppai pad with nipples.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I may have been looking at some funny mouse pads with wrist rests on ebay, then may have clicked buy it now while trying to leave the page. Now I'm committed to buy a Hanzo from Overwatch oppai pad with nipples.


Do it.

Also why is the £ so bad against my currency lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)

UK chest sizes varying too much on certain garments, can you at least write a general advice for those in-between or with not a tall posture lol. AlsoI don't think 100% of the ladies in the UK are 5'9" lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm bored so my executive dysfunction is paralyzing me 

maybe if we could go somewhere for like 45 min, that would be fun and maybe just enough to get me out of this funk


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 7, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Thank you! And thank you to @TheSillyPuppy and @CanuckChick as well.  I think I'll try for the walk-in clinic we're having later this week and if I get turned away I'll call the pharmacies. I'm also nervous I won't get Pfizer as my second dose  I know that mixing the doses has been approved but I'd rather get Pfizer both times, if I can.
> 
> When I got my first dose back in the beginning of June my period was worse than normal which is mainly why I'm concerned! I had much worse cramps than I'm used to and in general had a lingering headache for a while and I've heard the second dose is usually worse. Plus I'm set to go to the Dentist July 13th (fingers crossed my wisdom teeth are fine!) so I'm nervous about getting my vaccine a few days before the appointment and having it make me too ill to go. Doesn't help that my periods usually due around July 13th, lmao. The timing of everything is just really lousy and I wish I could've gotten my second dose at the very beginning of this month _or _at least have the booking system be working so I know when I'm able to get it done.
> 
> But seriously thank you guys for taking the time to reply to me! I appreciate all the tips and kind words


Pharmacies are definitely the best bet if you're looking for a specific vaccine nowadays. The (now former) Pfizer-only clinic in my region just updated their part of the region's website that they would be administering Moderna to folks 18+ for all second doses. :/ Personally, I don't have the time (or energy, lol) to continuously check for openings online at the pharmacies, so I'm just going with mixing. 

If you end up joining the VaxxHunters Discord, the best channel to monitor is called pharmacy-bot-on -- just as an FYI. 

I hope your dentist appointment goes well, and I hope my advice helps you (thank you for giving me an opportunity to productively vent as well). XD

I slept for 9 hours last night, but I still feel exhausted between menstrual symptoms and the cloudy weather.


----------



## Holla (Jul 7, 2021)

Realized I ordered two fairly pricey figures the other day on an account that I haven’t updated my address on. It’s not a huge deal as my parents still live at the old address but unfortunately it’s an hour long drive to get there from here once they do come. I feel dumb for not realizing sooner. Oops.


----------



## oak (Jul 7, 2021)

Well my friend just messaged me to let me know that their husband who they got married to 2 weeks ago passed away today. They aren't telling anyone how he died yet but I feel like I'm floating in space, this was just so unexpected. No one needs to tell me their sorry cause this isn't about me, I'm just concerned for my friends mental health now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2021)

@oak I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts, that's really upsetting 


I'm lowkey tempted to tell my therapist about my dad emotionally abusing me and my mom and my brother for so many years. enough is enough. he's not gonna get away with it any longer. I'm tired of his ****.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2021)

Spoiler: personal minor stuff



I had been bothered by something I  so I messaged someone for some clarification and I’m kinda scared I’m going to get yelled at for being ridiculous.  I’m sorry for being so nervous about sending messages and for the stupid stuff I ask and for my anxiety. I feel like a lot of times I am the most annoying person in the world. Also I realize I have to let things go and just move on but my mind won’t let me, so I’m worried that one of these days i’ll make more people snap at me which is why i have been trying to keep everything to myself not to mention all my friends have their own problems so I don’t want trouble them with mine.  I just think it is really inconsiderate to go crying to a friend about something like not getting my way about something when they might be going through some abuse or being stalked, or who knows what (those aren’t specific examples but just are stuff that i thought of at the top of my head). One of my closest friends didn’t want to tell his cousin to not text me, which was to him picking a side, so talking to him about not only the three years of anger towards his cousin is out of the question if something that wasn’t requiring him for any stance was seen as asking him to side with me.

I think I might want to change my username eventually since they all know my username and been feeling uneasy about it and paranoid.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 7, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: personal minor stuff
> 
> 
> 
> snip


You should confide in your friends. I can speak from personal experience that keeping it in just creates distance especially when they already suspect something is wrong. You’re a good caring friend and I’m sure they would like to return the favor. I also don’t think your problems are any less valid just because they aren’t as major as someone else’s. Just my thoughts at least.


----------



## a potato (Jul 7, 2021)

Still no call and I have a procedure tomorrow that I'm nervous about.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 7, 2021)

didnt eat anything when we ate out again and now im hungry


----------



## Stikki (Jul 7, 2021)

My dog has a lesion that keeps weeping. She's on antibiotics and I think she'll be fine, but she's such a drama queen about it all that it makes me feel terrible haha


----------



## Kattea (Jul 7, 2021)

Spoiler



My boyfriend of 10 years cheated on me last year. I've been on my own ever since and I've been doing okay. But it bothers me that when something big happens in my life, I still think about him.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 8, 2021)

Cystic acne is making me want to cry. My skin isn't perfect and I usually have a few other spots and blackheads and then I usually get one cystic spot around my period. It's bothersome and I wish it didn't happen but it's always been whatever. Lately though my skin has just been Extra Angry at me because I've had _so many _of these terrible spots. Three on my chin and one up by my ear?? They hurt so much, I try not to pick at them but I almost always end up doing it anyways which makes them worse, and then they leave terrible marks behind. I picked up some new Benzoyl Peroxide face wash & a spot treatment but I can't tell if it's helping or not since it's so new and I've heard it can make your skin worse before it gets better. I thought I'd leave acne behind in my teens but no, I guess not


----------



## Kittywulfe (Jul 8, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Cystic acne is making me want to cry. My skin isn't perfect and I usually have a few other spots and blackheads and then I usually get one cystic spot around my period. It's bothersome and I wish it didn't happen but it's always been whatever. Lately though my skin has just been Extra Angry at me because I've had _so many _of these terrible spots. Three on my chin and one up by my ear?? They hurt so much, I try not to pick at them but I almost always end up doing it anyways which makes them worse, and then they leave terrible marks behind. I picked up some new Benzoyl Peroxide face wash & a spot treatment but I can't tell if it's helping or not since it's so new and I've heard it can make your skin worse before it gets better. I thought I'd leave acne behind in my teens but no, I guess not



I sympathize with you. I'm in my forties and have been battling acne my whole adult life. I have to rotate the acne products I use every so often because I feel like my skin gets too used to them and they stop working. I started using Clean and Clear Advantage system a few months ago and it's been working rather well and also doesn't cost a lot.





I hope you can find something that works well for you.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 8, 2021)

My head hurts a little but i am trying to avoid taking medicine since I’ve been taking so much painkillers the last few days.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2021)

I really need to renew my AQW membership but that sneaky digital VAT they add if you pay by card in the US/EU idk who's the traitor here is just..nope.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 8, 2021)

I don't remember what it's like to be around my dogs from back home. I used to miss them so much, but now it's like something has switched in my brain and now I barely remember them.


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: personal minor stuff
> 
> 
> 
> One of my closest friends didn’t want to tell his cousin to not text me, which was to him picking a side, so talking to him about not only the three years of anger towards his cousin is out of the question if something that wasn’t requiring him for any stance was seen as asking him to side with me.


You've been consistently bringing up this same scenario for a long time now, so I feel it's worth weighing in. I think your close friend was in the right; it wasn't a good idea to ask him to get in-between you and his cousin. If you have a problem with his cousin then it would have been better to tell him directly that you no longer wish to remain friends rather than trying to get a third party to do it for you - especially when that third party is his relative. Had he done that for you, the action alone would have shown that your friend was on your side and not his own cousin's side which then would have started a disagreement between family members. If a friend asked me to do this for them I would have turned down their request for the exact same reason he did.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2021)

I swear my health insurance is cursed. Everything was fine, until suddenly they somehow lost my bank informations. Whatever, I can just send it again, right? WRONG. I did send it to the adress they told me to send it to, just to have it returned to me 3 weeks later, because it was apparently a non existing adress. I write them a mail, they tell me to send me the bank informations via this mail adress, I do that, no more answer. Whatever, they just take long, happens! Nope, 1 YEAR later and still nothing has changed. Sending it by post again to a adress I found online, where it clearly says it's for this. Gets returned to me again. Today I wanted to finally try and contact them again.. and what happens? My internet provider starts having problems and now I have the slowest internet on earth and can't even access the website of my health insurance. Now you might be thinking "why doesn't she just go to a building of them?" I did and this donkeys told me to send it by mail and that I can't bring it to them in person LMAO. I will never be able to get the money back for all my doctor appointements, ugh U-U

I wouldn't mind too much, but it's 25€ per visit and I have to go every 3 months.. so imagine how much I already spent just this year alone and what I could get for this money, if only I could ever get it back..


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2021)

Ugh… fell asleep around 1:30 a.m. and woke up around 4:30 a.m.  And now it’s too late to go back to sleep because I have a meeting I have to go to today (I’m not the kind of person who can get restful sleep for just a couple hours).  Welp, I’m going to need some coffee and it’ll be a long day, but I won’t let it ruin my mood.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 8, 2021)

The people in my neighbourhood are not grasping the severity of dementia and that the lady in question who sadly has the debilitating disease can clearly no longer look after her dog properly. She either forgets to put it on a lead and it runs off or it escapes when the side gate to her home is left open, yet everyone seems to think it's okay to just take the dog home and let the situation repeat itself. The dog deserves to be in a safe environment and with someone more cognitive that can give it the life it deserves because at this rate its life is going to be cut short due to negligence that could be avoided now. 

Just to add I know what it's like to witness family members with dementia and the hard decisions that come with this situation which can sometimes includes the welfare of beloved family pets.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 8, 2021)

Kittywulfe said:


> I sympathize with you. I'm in my forties and have been battling acne my whole adult life. I have to rotate the acne products I use every so often because I feel like my skin gets too used to them and they stop working. I started using Clean and Clear Advantage system a few months ago and it's been working rather well and also doesn't cost a lot.
> View attachment 383513
> 
> I hope you can find something that works well for you.



Thank you so much  I’ll stick with my current new face wash right now to see if it helps - fingers crossed it does. I was told benzoyl peroxide is good for cystic acne so here’s hoping. I’m sorry you’re struggling with acne too, it’s such a bother


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2021)

So our internet decided to be wonky for several hours this morning.  It was working off and on, but the loading times for everything were still very slow.  Glad it’s working again, but man am I going to miss that time I won’t get back.  Also, Twitter locked the account I use to send screenshots from my Switch with, so I guess I’m just done using Twitter for good.  There’s other ways to upload my screenshots, so I won’t miss using that site.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 8, 2021)

i just moaned to my friend about being 'depressed' i couldnt find a flat and i realised about an hour later its the anniversary of her mum's passing and i'm just like, how did i get so self absorbed? i'm sure she wouldn't even notice but i apologised. i swear when i wasn't so down all the time i was actually a decent person


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 8, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Stikki (Jul 8, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I just feel like I wanted to delete my account but apparently I have too many things posted so I cannot delete it. This just feels being locked in a prison. when I cannot delete my account when there is SO MANY other websites that allow this and they remove everything just fine, but I know this is a fan made website where it doesn't have enough power to do this so maybe thats why it would be so much hard work to delete everything. I've already had a hard week and getting attacked for voicing my opinion on certain things and then I be called "rude" or just feeling like everything I say on this website doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> I know they are going to tell me "but you have been really positive" no its not that. Its that when I am "FORCED" to be positive all the time I find myself getting emotions all bottled up and it always damages my mental health and it makes me not want to post anymore threads. Thats the reason why I stopped posting threads because whenever I criticized Animal Crossing or talk anything else I always get comments saying "Oh you're just overacting" and "Oh I find what you're saying rude" then I worry they would report me to you guys and then you would give me warning points as if I was doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


I don't know you and haven't been here for more than a couple of days, so I can't really comment on you as a person/poster on here or whatever is happening in that respect. But I believe if you really wanted to get rid of all your posts, you can do so yourself. It would take a while if you've posted a lot, but if it's what you really wanted then it can be done. Just go to edit, then delete your post. You might have to leave one word like "deleted" or something, but everything you wrote would be gone. 

Nobody should feel locked into something that's meant to be there for fun. If this place is making you very unhappy you could always log out, either forever or just to take a break. There's no shame in that. If it's the posts you want gone though, try the editing thing. All the best to you!


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm about to have my birthday tomorrow and have tickets for Black Widow, a movie I've been waiting for for 10 years.  Yet the fear of having my family call to 'wish me a happy birthday' but also to remind me why I hardly ever talk to them is giving me some serious nightmares.  I'm so tired and feel just sick from the fear of just talking to them.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 8, 2021)

I have a weird sleeping schedule. I sleep at like 12 am and wake up 5 am (it's actually 5 am rn), can't sleep, play a bit of genshin, then suddenly get sleepy again and wake up at 10/11 am. Idk I'm not even bothering to fix it lol


----------



## Holla (Jul 8, 2021)

My work's remote connection has been up and down all day. I finally went to logout for the day at 4:30 and it went down again. It's now 5:00 and I still can't get back on to logout. :/


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 8, 2021)

-


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 8, 2021)

VernalLapin said:


> My therapist is moving to a new building soon, and I’m kind of intimidated by it. It’s really big and I’m used to the small cozy offices I’ve been going to for years. She assures me the vibe is good and strives to make it as comfortable as possible, but i’m still not looking forward to it. I could still visit someone else office since she’s just going indepenent from them but yeah @_@
> 
> Sorry if it sounds silly but my environment has such a huge impact on my mood. Time of day and weather in particular.


I don't think that sounds silly at all.  I completely understand.  I wish you the best of luck with the transition.


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 8, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> I don't think that sounds silly at all.  I completely understand.  I wish you the best of luck with the transition.



Thank you so much


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 8, 2021)

I’m doing pretty good today though I still feel a bit depressed. It is a little confusing. I am happy for the most part today, but I feel like there is something weighing that down and I feel mentally tired. I’m a bit depressed but no idea why aside from pms. Really happy about a lot of things and want to draw some more as well as work on my island journal but I have no energy. :/ My computer just froze when I was trying to message someone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2021)

so apparently when we went out to eat some people were staring at me. like a lot. 
I am openly lgbt+ (as in, my very colorful/rainbow jewellery is a dead giveaway) so that prob did it unfortunately 

I personally didn't notice but my uncle said he saw them and he would state back at them if they tried to stare at me. I guess my first transphobic experience was okay but I really don't want to have to deal with ignorant/stupid people my whole life.



also nothing pains me more than having to use a women's restroom in public but 1. I kinda don't pass well bc I'm nb, and 2. I'm in Alabama, redneck country. really wish gender neutral restrooms would become the norm


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 8, 2021)

Never mind. I posted it in contact the staff in case this was a mistake.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 8, 2021)

I just looked at my work schedule and they have me working from 8-6:30 at no point was it discussed that I’d be working those hours tomorrow. Considering it’s ten and a half hours and I’m going to be exhausted I think I have a right to be upset with them for not discussing it with me unless it was an accident which they do all the time. I agreed to work for that person, but they said it was starting Monday. At least I looked at my schedule today because I’d be pretty upset if I learned about this tomorrow instead. I’m not ready need to go to the store for snacks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2021)

feeling really lonely tonight


----------



## Neb (Jul 9, 2021)

I had a small panic attack because I thought a former classmate said "you're her worst ex" a few weeks ago. They also claimed that they told them to break up with me back in March. I know it isn't true. I heard far worse stories about other people they dated and I didn't do anything particularly bad. Sure I was clingy, but that didn't warrant the lack of effort, lies, block, and angry playlist. 

Only one more month and I'm free from this awful area. I can finally go to college, be in a city I like, and be able to walk outside without running into those jerks. At least my noise cancelling headphones block 90% of their gaslighting and nasty comments.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2021)

people on social media passive-aggressively posting "activism" spam comments on random niche company's profiles because it's their "right" lol.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 9, 2021)

VernalLapin said:


> My therapist is moving to a new building soon, and I’m kind of intimidated by it. It’s really big and I’m used to the small cozy offices I’ve been going to for years. She assures me the vibe is good and strives to make it as comfortable as possible, but i’m still not looking forward to it. I could still visit someone else office since she’s just going indepenent from them but yeah @_@
> 
> Sorry if it sounds silly but my environment has such a huge impact on my mood. Time of day and weather in particular.


Hope its okay for me to comment on this, just wanted to say that no1. doesn't sound silly at all! and no2. I think it is such an underestimated issue that needs careful consideration. Physical environments can have a very large impact on our psychology, and I personally believe that this should be taken into account more with things like schools, businesses, offices, mental health facilities, etc. Feeling safe and positive in a space is very important, especially for therapy when you need to be able to talk about personal issues. Going to a large and possibly clinical-looking building can be incredibly intimidating so I hope it works out for you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2021)

another bad day today ig. my anxiety is really bad. I've got a lot on my mind and no one to talk to abt it 1. who will understand and 2. without them trying to butt in constantly. I also really don't want to go home.

wish I wasn't so miserable nonstop


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 9, 2021)

Spoiler: Weight 



Nothing terrible but I know weight can be a hard topic for some people so I wanted to put it in a spoiler tab.

I’ve gained weight  I want to cry. This past month or so has just been terrible. I hurt my shoulder. I’m breaking out more. And I’ve gained weight. I went to wear one of my zip up skirts and while I could still zip it up it was really tight. I used to be able to wear it with a thicker sweater underneath during the winter! Could barely zip it up with just a thin shirt.

I’ll have to start monitoring my eating and such I suppose. I can’t do any intensive workouts because my shoulder still hurts but I’ll try to do some lighter stuff.

I hate it. I’ve always had a rocky relationship with my weight and this happening in conjunction with the other things is just a lot.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 9, 2021)

My stomach hurts today, I hope it doesn’t end up hurting all day like it does sometimes because I have a long work day ahead of me and I don’t need this right now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2021)

Just woke up to see some guy called me a cheap ass on twitter for asking for a game to be more friendly to f2p players. Thankfully someone stuck up for me, but this is why I don’t post cheering football (soccer teams) on anymore or watch it or participate on reddit on any of the game sites.  like dude i have no money or job and $160 to be able to get a weapon for unit even then is freaking ridiculous. **** you *******. thank goodness there are a lot more kind people or respectful enough to not comment if they disagree. 

sorry just upset.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 9, 2021)

My stomach still hurts and I just want to curl into a ball and sleep.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 9, 2021)

I painted my nails green and silver (where my Slytherins at?) and I removed it today and my nails are stained yellow where the green polish was. Looks like the nails of a chain smoker   I thought using a base coat was supposed to prevent this?


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2021)

Embarrassed and annoyed.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 9, 2021)

i've got a real problem with my current job and i'm not sure what to say to my boss without coming across as hostile.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2021)

I want to draw or work on my island journal but still no energy and that rude comment still is bothering me.I kinda feel like going back to sleep.  Been thinking about my island journal and been thinking that it was a mistake of turning into a small story and making photoshop projects out of every entry. Still embarrassed and upset I made a friend uncomfortable recently and have been rethinking a lot of things I do and say. 

I am still feeling better than I had been for a few weeks, but just troubled by a few things.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 9, 2021)

I feel like all I’m doing is complaining today, but I have to pretend to be happy and like there’s nothing wrong when I’m getting stabbing pains in my stomach from eating ice cream. I’m not sick I’m just an idiot. It turns out that there was a mix up with the schedule and I tried to see if the person wanted their hours back today, but they didn’t want them because they’re preparing to go on a trip. I’m supposed to be shopping for someone right now, but I need some time to myself. I rarely ever take a lunch break, so I have to remind myself that it’s ok to. I’m just in my car curled up in my seat in a parking lot feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I feel like all I’m doing is complaining today, but I have to pretend to be happy and like there’s nothing wrong when I’m getting stabbing pains in my stomach from eating ice cream. I’m not sick I’m just an idiot. It turns out that there was a mix up with the schedule and I tried to see if the person wanted their hours back today, but they didn’t want them because they’re preparing to go on a trip. I’m supposed to be shopping for someone right now, but I need some time to myself. I rarely ever take a lunch break, so I have to remind myself that it’s ok to. I’m just in my car curled up in my seat in a parking lot feeling sorry for myself.



wow… because they are planning on going on a trip…  I’m sorry friend  i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Just woke up to see some guy called me a cheap ass on twitter for asking for a game to be more friendly to f2p players. Thankfully someone stuck up for me, but this is why I don’t post cheering football (soccer teams) on anymore or watch it or participate on reddit on any of the game sites.  like dude i have no money or job and $160 to be able to get a weapon for unit even then is freaking ridiculous. **** you *******. thank goodness there are a lot more kind people or respectful enough to not comment if they disagree.
> 
> sorry just upset.



wtf???? what an ass. i’m sorry, dun - you didn’t deserve that. :/


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2021)

xara said:


> wtf???? what an ass. i’m sorry, dun - you didn’t deserve that. :/


Thanks so much.  I honestly would spend a little on the game if I could, though $160 to get enough of some currency to be able to get one unit exclusive weapon, no thanks. I love the game and want to support it but that is seriously too much. Bring it down to one hundred and maybe I could get a gift card for christmas but that is a big if since that is my parents’ money and we’re not rich. On my birthday I could for sure. Way to make me feel even more self conscious about my posts and financial situation :/.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much.  I honestly would spend a little on the game if I could, though $160 to get enough of some currency to be able to get one unit exclusive weapon, no thanks. I love the game and want to support it but that is seriously too much. Bring it down to one hundred and maybe I could get a gift card for christmas but that is a big if since that is my parents’ money and we’re not rich. On my birthday I could for sure. Way to make me feel even more self conscious about my posts and financial situation :/.



you are absolutely not cheap for not wanting to spend $160 on a weapon in a game - not even _i_ would do that, even if i could, and my spending habits certainly aren’t the best lol. you aren’t in the wrong here at all, that guy’s rudeness was just completely uncalled for. if _he_ can afford to spend that much money on a weapon, good for him but not everyone has that luxury (myself included) and that doesn’t make someone cheap. but regardless, he had absolutely no right to be rude to you like that but i’m really glad that someone stood up for you. i hate how brutal people can be online. i’m sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2021)

xara said:


> you are absolutely not cheap for not wanting to spend $160 on a weapon in a game - not even _i_ would do that, even if i could, and my spending habits certainly aren’t the best lol. you aren’t in the wrong here at all, that guy’s rudeness was just completely uncalled for. if _he_ can afford to spend that much money on a weapon, good for him but not everyone has that luxury (myself included) and that doesn’t make someone cheap. but regardless, he had absolutely no right to be rude to you like that but i’m really glad that someone stood up for you. i hate how brutal people can be online. i’m sorry you had to deal with that.



Thanks. I don’t often deal with people being rude to me usually. The last time I personally dealt with rudeness was on both there and instagram when I was a new fan of a soccer team and was cheering them. I never went back to posting on soccer or watching it (hard to find the games on my channels and at times I’m awake).  I wish I wouldn’t be phased by one single comment but, I can’t help it since I get nervous about replying enough as it is.

I should really think of more of the positive experiences, yet these small encounters stick with me so long long. :/

Thanks for your concern, Xara . I’ll get out of this funk and find something to do to distract me (once i get more energy that is ).


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2021)

there is a concert going on at the township and it is so loud and annoying. i just fell asleep; I feel really drained and depressed.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 9, 2021)

God, I wish I could just skip tomorrow and go straight to Sunday.  I don't want to be anywhere near my grandfather and his toxic views.  I already feel so anxious my chest is pounding.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 9, 2021)

@Dunquixote I would honestly take anything people say on Twitter with a grain of salt. Hell I feel like half of those people argue for the sake of arguing and just like hearing their own voice. You can hop into anyone's twitter post and someone will be there trying to stir up drama. I barely interact with any of them and even an outside party like myself finds it exhausting to have to deal with them and I'm not even dealing with them lol.

I've found my energy to be a lot more positive now that I mostly cut out Twitter. Still sorry you had to deal with that. People like them are better handled with mute and or block. No sense in smacking a brick wall. It won't respond or budge anyway because it has the brainpower of a brick wall.


I mentioned this on another thread, but I picked up a few games to enjoy and sadly two of them turned out to be busts because the lag, glitchfest, and long loading (even longer than waiting for NH to boot up) makes the games almost borderline unplayable. 

One of them is a stealth game and sometimes it chokes and suddenly your character is glitch charging halfway across the map and alerting everything and you can't stop them because of the lag/glitch lol. And then I try to knock out/kill an enemy and the button command isn't showing up even though it should and they turn around to alert everyone because the game forgot it's button commands?

So I have to reload a checkpoint and it takes like 3 or more minutes to load. I would love to return them, but I doubt they take opened games. So I'm stuck with garbage that they never tested to make sure it was good to go.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Dunquixote I would honestly take anything people say on Twitter with a grain of salt. Hell I feel like half of those people argue for the sake of arguing and just like hearing their own voice. You can hop into anyone's twitter post and someone will be there trying to stir up drama. I barely interact with any of them and even an outside party like myself finds it exhausting to have to deal with them and I'm not even dealing with them lol.
> 
> I've found my energy to be a lot more positive now that I mostly cut out Twitter. Still sorry you had to deal with that. People like them are better handled with mute and or block. No sense in smacking a brick wall. It won't respond or budge anyway because it has the brainpower of a brick wall.



Yeah I know. When I joined Twitter, I was fully aware of that and I try telling myself that all the time, but my brain keeps letting it get to me. My biggest anxiety when replying is annoying people or offending them even though I am entitled to my opinions as long as I am not rude about it or to other people. It’s hard to not question myself when confronted like that ><. so glad i didn’t see it when it was first posted and someone else had otherwise i probably would have been even more upset than I am now.

I did block and mute him but I am kinda afraid there will be others that will say the same thing.  I’ve been holding out on giving feedback for the game about the crystals because of this potentially happening.

Thanks so much for listening. I’ll be okay. Just hesitant about posting, not that I keep any of my posts though since I delete them most of the time .


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 9, 2021)

I totally get it. One of the 'friends' I sometimes mention just showed up out of the blue one day and started insulting a group of my friends and myself. While I am over it now it was kind of surreal at first. I hadn't seen them in ages and just accepted that we had moved on, but for them to come back and renounce our friendships was really weird. Had we never got so far out of contact, it probably would had taken longer to accept and actually bummed me out more.

So yeah even a stranger's words can hurt. I would never spend almost $200 on dlc for some item? Heck, I spent like $20 on the one game I mentioned above and I feel like I've been ripped off lol.


----------



## Neb (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm so dumpy, tired, and depressed right now. Nothing seems to help either.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 10, 2021)

Ok, youtube comments are officially too toxic for me. So I go to this video about the history of black people because I'm doing it as a project for fun and I see this comment that says and I quote:


Spoiler: Very racist. Do not click if easily offended 



"Black lives matter is basically terrorism! Don't support them! #white lives matter"
Ok, so first of all how is protesting terrorism? Explain that to me? Nothing is violent, all people are doing is, you know holding up signs and yelling and we have the right to! There have been a lot of black people murdered recently and what we need less of us people being racist like that! The comment could have been satire, but even people who like to make jokes like that know when to stop! That person has gone too far and I don't think I'm going to read youtube comments for a while now. If you're curious why I care so much is because I'm black. And you can probably see why that's offensive to a black person. 
Sorry if I was being too annoying it's just that I have strong feelings when it comes to my race


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Ok, youtube comments are officially too toxic for me. So I go to this video about the history of black people because I'm doing it as a project for fun and I see this comment that says and I quote:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Very racist. Do not click if easily offended
> ...



YouTube comments in general these days are either toxic af, annoying, or just cringe.  I stopped reading them extensively awhile ago.  Now the only time I read them is if it’s under a video game or anime video and people are just memeing around or joking.  Otherwise it’s just not worth reading them anymore sadly (and to be clear, YouTube itself has gone downhill a ton in recent years).

I’m sorry that person said that.  There’s still too many people in the world that are ignorant about things.  :/


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 10, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 10, 2021)

Neb said:


> I'm so dumpy, tired, and depressed right now. Nothing seems to help either.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2021)

Would be nice if you could at least prepare my package for shipping... I know you're busy with that pop-up store but, bruh lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 10, 2021)

This week I was sleeping the whole time on the couch, as the bedroom is now a cat free (so fur free) zone and I didn't want to sleep alone, as my fiancé was gone. Well, I slept actually REALLY good. This night, my fiancé was back and we both had such a bad night. So.. I guess our matress needs to get changed, because it's so uncomfortable now, so hard to sleep on it. I wish unlimited money was a thing, because all the baby stuff + renovations of the house are already costing enough and now we can't sleep properly


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 10, 2021)

One of my cats disappeared for a lot longer than usual and I had to go out looking for her calling her name every few minutes... this went on for about two hours before she sauntered out from behind me without a care in the world. It bothered me because A. I thought something had happened to her and B. I thought my days of going out looking for either of my cats was a thing of the past now they're over their immaturity phase (up to fives years old according to experts) now that they're both six.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Just woke up to see some guy called me a cheap ass on twitter for asking for a game to be more friendly to f2p players. Thankfully someone stuck up for me, but this is why I don’t post cheering football (soccer teams) on anymore or watch it or participate on reddit on any of the game sites.  like dude i have no money or job and $160 to be able to get a weapon for unit even then is freaking ridiculous. **** you *******. thank goodness there are a lot more kind people or respectful enough to not comment if they disagree.
> 
> sorry just upset.


yeah unfortunately you just have to ignore people like that. they usually post comments like this either bc they're trying to get a rise out of someone or bc they're just plain rude. they're not worth anyones time.


I acknowledge now that the reason why I'm so mentally unstable is because my anxiety is through the roof literally _nonstop_. I've had perpetual high anxiety for so long I can't come out of it. it's not all my fault though, both of my parents also have anxiety issues and constantly put themselves in unnecessary stressful situations. 

my family's dynamic is so ****ed up. what I need to do is get a job and move the **** out of that house. nothing is going to get better until something changes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2021)

Trying to remove this price tag sticker but it's those stretchy long af things that sticks HARD


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 10, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> another bad day today ig. my anxiety is really bad. I've got a lot on my mind and no one to talk to abt it 1. who will understand and 2. without them trying to butt in constantly. I also really don't want to go home.
> 
> wish I wasn't so miserable nonstop


I'm always here for you if you need someone to talk to! I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 10, 2021)

Just don't have a great day overall. It's supposed to be summer and it's raining all day, all night, sun is extremelly rare and I'm literally sitting with a winterpullover + heater freezing in the house, while it's supposed to be summer.. I don't know if it's because of this, or why, but man I'm depressed right now and that ain't helping.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 10, 2021)

A little depressed, not sure why. Still pretty low in energy too.

Not sure how I feel about this new small drawing I’m doing. a bit frustrated how I get some good ideas but have trouble putting it on paper or the ideas aren’t complete enough. either way can’t make them look great with my skill level as it is.

i really wish some stuff that has been bothering me would just go away along with the source.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 10, 2021)

i put too much red in my candle yesterday and instead of making it graham brown, it turned strawberry pink  oh well i can pass it off as a red velvet cake candle LOL


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 10, 2021)

lifes kinda ****ty, can't believe i got 50 more years of this


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2021)

can it be tuesday so i can get my 1st jab thanks


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 11, 2021)

Anyone never buy things for themselves cause you just can't spend money like that? But you see your friends happily spend $450 worth for jeans and they are all happy and you just do not understand how people spend that much money for things.


----------



## Stikki (Jul 11, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Anyone never buy things for themselves cause you just can't spend money like that? But you see your friends happily spend $450 worth for jeans and they are all happy and you just do not understand how people spend that much money for things.


Yes! I used to be poor, so I never thought of it beyond the fact that I simply had very little money, so anything that wasn't a necessary purchase felt huge and extravagant anyway. But even now my life has flipped completely - like Cinderella style rags to riches - I can't justify to myself spending silly amounts, even though I can definitely afford to, on material goods for myself.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 11, 2021)

It's barely past 10am in the morning here _why is somebody blasting music_ oh my goodness.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2021)

Kacheeks are too hard to draw, who the **** invented that blob shaped head and body lol


----------



## deana (Jul 11, 2021)

We are going to visit my partners family today instead of next weekend and I just don't have the energy to socialize today


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 11, 2021)

This used to be the best channel for chill Japanese music from the 70's and 80's. I used to listen to it literally every week. It was a never-ending livestream, like a radio station. And now it's gone. I cri evrytiem.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2021)

i have a bit of acid reflux going on today and i dont know why (or how it even started, i suddenly felt it in the very back of my mouth) but i really wish it would stop


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 11, 2021)

Today is rough. I'm not usually one to post on here other than to encourage others, but man...
Definitely bummed I didn't get selected to be a moderator, but 



Spoiler: pet trigger caution



DEFINITELY didn't need a friend's kitten dying on top of it.


 Today is rough.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Today is rough. I'm not usually one to post on snip




I’m a little bummed too, so I hear you. Personally, I’ve been having some doubts about my application so I am relieved that I didn’t get it. I think you would’ve made a wonderful staff member; I hope you get it next time (if you decide to apply). 

Ah quote replying unhides the spoiler . I’m really sorry . I’m really sad now too even though I didn’t obviously know them. Let me know if you need anything or just want to vent. My dms are always open; no pressure though.

I really need to get over some things like the one thing that had been plaguing me over three years not to mention other stuff that I read years ago or was told and I never forgot. Then there is another thing but I don’t think that will ever happen unless there are significant changes. OCD and anxiety sucks. Just go away!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 11, 2021)

I feel like I don't fit in here


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 11, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I feel like I don't fit in here


Why?? You are so appreciated and a lovely new friend


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> snip



Aw. I’m sorry you feel that way. Give it some time. I honestly enjoy reading your posts . I honestly feel like that still sometimes especially on the discord, and I’ve been here a couple years. Feel free to send me a dm if you want to vent; no pressure though.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 11, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m a little bummed too, so I hear you. Personally, I’ve been having some doubts about my application so I am relieved that I didn’t get it. I think you would’ve made a wonderful staff member; I hope you get it next time (if you decide to apply).
> 
> Ah quote replying unhides the spoiler . I’m really sorry . I’m really sad now too even though I didn’t obviously know them. Let me know if you need anything or just want to vent. My dms are always open; no pressure though.
> 
> I really need to get over some things like the one thing that had been plaguing me over three years not to mention other stuff that I read years ago or was told and I never forgot. Then there is another thing but I don’t think that will ever happen unless there are significant changes. OCD and anxiety sucks. Just go away!


Thank you, Dun, that means alot to me ❤ I think you'd make a great moderator too. You are so naturally easily to talk to and I know many people here (including myself) think very highly of you! I will indeed apply next time, no worries.  hopefully I can find some joy before this event starts tonight though.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> I feel like I don't fit in here


Noo! Koopa! I absolutely love seeing you around here. I feel like you're finding your niche here, but of course I know you may not feel that way. Just know that there are lots of people (me included!) that love to see you here!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 11, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Why?? You are so appreciated and a lovely new friend





Dunquixote said:


> Aw. I’m sorry you feel that way. Give it some time. I honestly enjoy reading your posts . I honestly feel like that still sometimes especially on the discord, and I’ve been here a couple years. Feel free to send me a dm if you want to vent; no pressure though.


Thanks for that! It's just sometimes everyone else is happy of something I'm meh on and it makes me feel a bit left out and sad that I don't really care much about it and it makes me think I'm being a bad member on the site but clearly I'm not!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 11, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Today is rough. I'm not usually one to post on here other than to encourage others, but man...
> Definitely bummed I didn't get selected to be a moderator, but
> 
> 
> ...





Dunquixote said:


> I’m a little bummed too, so I hear you. Personally, I’ve been having some doubts about my application so I am relieved that I didn’t get it. I think you would’ve made a wonderful staff member; I hope you get it next time (if you decide to apply).
> 
> Ah quote replying unhides the spoiler . I’m really sorry . I’m really sad now too even though I didn’t obviously know them. Let me know if you need anything or just want to vent. My dms are always open; no pressure though.
> 
> I really need to get over some things like the one thing that had been plaguing me over three years not to mention other stuff that I read years ago or was told and I never forgot. Then there is another thing but I don’t think that will ever happen unless there are significant changes. OCD and anxiety sucks. Just go away!


Hopeless as double quotes so sorry if it doesn’t work  You are both amazing and you know how much you both mean to me. I didn’t have the courage to apply so you are one up on me. Please don’t be upset competition was tough. You would both be amazing mods but to me you are just amazing 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Thanks for that! It's just sometimes everyone else is happy of something I'm meh on and it makes me feel a bit left out and sad that I don't really care much about it and it makes me think I'm being a bad member on the site but clearly I'm not!


You are a lovely member on the site and very valued Hey, u gave me a ruby wand and collectible egg in my birthday card. Made me feel very special


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Hopeless as double quotes so sorry if it doesn’t work  You are both amazing and you know how much you both mean to me. I didn’t have the courage to apply so you are one up on me. Please don’t be upset competition was tough. You would both be amazing mods but to me you are just amazing



Thanks Roxxy . That means a lot to me. I’m actually not too upset. I’ve been kinda scared about being accepted too since I have been kinda scared that I’ve made our current mods mad or annoyed and that they maybe hate me not to mention I have way too many issues that might be annoying.  I think you’d be a much better mod than me tbh. Next time you should apply if you want to that is .


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 11, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks Roxxy . That means a lot to me. I’m actually not too upset. I’ve been kinda scared about being accepted too since I have been kinda scared that I’ve made our current mods mad or annoyed and that they maybe hate me not to mention I have way too many issues that might be annoying.  I think you’d be a much better mod than me tbh. Next time you should apply if you want to that is .


Nobody hates you please stop. If you can give me an  over my art then I will do same with you. You are very popular and have been such a good friend to me


----------



## King koopa (Jul 11, 2021)

> You are a lovely member on the site and very valued Hey, u gave me a ruby wand and collectible egg in my birthday card. Made me feel very special


Thanks for that! I mean since I feel like there might be racist people here that will be mean to me because I'm black, I'm trying not to talk in event threads that much because a lot of people are there and I don't want to make a scene so I'm as quiet as possible. I just thought some people might not know that I'm black and think I'm purposely trying to avoid the community which I'm not it's nothing against you or anyone here, it's just to be safe. But clearly I'm ok because there are lots of other races here and they get accepted so i'm sure I will too.
Also sorry that @Dunquixote and @Foreverfox didn't make it as mods as you too would make great mods and I bet you'll probably make it the next time they have applications open. As for me I can't because I'm 16 and you have to be 18 to apply which is fine with me I wouldn't want to be a staff member anyway because it seems like too much work but clearly other people enjoy it.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 11, 2021)

> > You are a lovely member on the site and very valued Hey, u gave me a ruby wand and collectible egg in my birthday card. Made me feel very special
> 
> 
> Thanks for that! I mean since I feel like there might be racist people here that will be mean to me because I'm black, I'm trying not to talk in event threads that much because a lot of people are there and I don't want to make a scene so I'm as quiet as possible. I just thought some people might not know that I'm black and think I'm purposely trying to avoid the community which I'm not it's nothing against you or anyone here, it's just to be safe. But clearly I'm ok because there are lots of other races here and they get accepted so i'm sure I will too.
> Also sorry that @Dunquixote and @Foreverfox didn't make it as mods as you too would make great mods and I bet you'll probably make it the next time they have applications open. As for me I can't because I'm 16 and you have to be 18 to apply which is fine with me I wouldn't want to be a staff member anyway because it seems like too much work but clearly other people enjoy it.



If anyone judges you because you are black or anything else then they don’t deserve you. You are so young and you have such amazing personality and positivity  Be proud of who you are, you are a sweetheart


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2021)

Everything sucks lately and I have no job.  Don’t know why I’m still even trying to be successful.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2021)

Sucks how long the process of getting tested for some mental health issues and getting help to find someone that accepts people with mental health problems for jobs is taking. Why have health insurance when not everyone accepts it? At the same time, not sure if I’m ready. :/ I wish jobs weren’t so harsh about anxiety at interviews.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I feel like I don't fit in here


Why is that? You're an awesome person, so I don't see why others would want to quarrel with you and think that you don't belong here. If there's someone that's picking on you, I suggest that you report them. Don't let them win. You belong here and I'm not allowing any of my fellow friends to get picked on.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 11, 2021)

Got the blues today.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 11, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Why is that? You're an awesome person, so I don't see why others would want to quarrel with you and think that you don't belong here. If there's someone that's picking on you, I suggest that you report them. Don't let them win. You belong here and I'm not allowing any of my fellow friends to get picked on.


Thanks for that! I just felt like I didn't fit here because sometimes there's something going on that I don't really care about (like the new staff members being selected) but everyone else seems to care and it makes me feel left out. Plus sometimes I felt like I was a bad user for ignoring what's going on. Put clearly I'm not and I'm glad I have friends who support me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2021)

This post will make me sound like an old hag and get hate from soccer/football fans, but I don't care.

The honking outside has been going nonstop for nearly an hour. Probably even more. It's already annoying dealing with an impatient driver honking their horn, but this is just ridiculous. Even a truck joined and it sounded like they're sticking around near the intersection. It's driving me crazy to the point of getting a little angry and I had to stop playing games since it's been getting on my nerves. Look, I get that your team won the EuroCup or whatever it's called, but can you _please_ tone it down a bit?!?! I don't even care about soccer/football and you're just not making things any better. Not everyone is into that sport and I'm definitely one of those people. It's one of the few reasons I do not look forward to big events that has something to do with football. Obnoxious stuff like this happens when a team wins and I don't see the same reaction like this in other sports. I can't think straight and not even my headphones can drown out the noise. I don't understand why it's so popular in the first place. Just make it stop already...


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2021)

Annoyed by a lot but not sure if I can talk about them here.

Had a scare from a fake amazon email. and stupid me logged in without seeing the url was fake. i changed my password on the real one but am kinda scared still.
I want to buy another fortune cookie in pocket camp but I really should wait for the donut cookie. I still have one more item i kinda want from this starry looking set.

no energy. i want to try redoing my drawing fron last night and make it black and white, also maybe make some other changes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Got the blues today.


Take it, Satch!

*sends good vibes*

also tomorrow morning can't some soon enough, i want my 1st jab meow


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 12, 2021)

jaw and ear are hurting again. i think i may have an ear infection. the pain is too much. i took medicine at 5:40 and it still hurts severely 

Got a doctor’s appointment (which is good). My dad is talking too loud (get a ****ing hearing aid not that he’d wear it). it is hurting me literally since sound, air and everything is hurting it. and he needs to shut the bathroom door when he goes to the bathroom and wash his hands. bothers me so much

Can barely eat because of the pain.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 12, 2021)

It's been a rubbish day all round and now there's talk of a prolonged heatwave starting at the end of the week here in the UK... which is not what I want to hear at the moment. Now if someone could just wake me up when September 1st rolls around and summer is a distant memory for another six months I'd be a much happier person all round.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 12, 2021)

Pain medicine not working at all. hoping antibiotics will help right away when they arrive. Cannot do anything. can’t sleep. don’t know if i’ll be able to participate more in event. can’t sleep with white noise machine on since it hurts my ear. so i can hear my mom and dad downstairs and the sound just hurts my ear and jaw and teeth more.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 12, 2021)

Spoiler: me being melodramatic



how am i ever gonna get further ahead if i'm so overwhelmed by everything all of the time. I feel like i'm doggy paddling in place just to stay afloat sometimes.  i really hate how so much more is expected of me lmao. it makes me wanna be flighty, drop everything, & move away. i am truly exhausted


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 12, 2021)

The people who manage my work office frustrate me so bad. It’s so hard to get them to do anything.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 12, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> The people who manage my work office frustrate me so bad. It’s so hard to get them to do anything.



How so?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 12, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> How so?


Oh, they’re just disorganized. They mess up a lot they switch our hours up on accident and trying to get them to fix it is a nightmare. Having to wait until last minute to get an answer from them is just nerve wracking. I ended up working someone else shift last week because they messed up.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Today is rough. I'm not usually one to post on here other than to encourage others, but man...
> Definitely bummed I didn't get selected to be a moderator, but
> 
> 
> ...



Arf, you would've been a great moderator! Maybe next time it will work out.  
Also oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about the kitten


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 12, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Arf, you would've been a great moderator! Maybe next time it will work out.
> Also oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about the kitten


Thank you so much! I definitely plan to keep trying! And yes, thank you, my friend is doing okay, but it's just so sad.


----------



## Holla (Jul 12, 2021)

Well, my work officially wants me back in the office next Monday now that covid restrictions are starting to lift... We have been working from home since April. I moved at the end of May so I'm now a one hour drive away from work instead of 10 mins. Not looking forward to driving 2+ hours each day, plus the cost in gas is definitely gonna take a good chunk of my pay. I'm looking into other jobs but there's not much around here and I find the whole process so stressful.


----------



## Stikki (Jul 12, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> It's been a rubbish day all round and now there's talk of a prolonged heatwave starting at the end of the week here in the UK... which is not what I want to hear at the moment. Now if someone could just wake me up when September 1st rolls around and summer is a distant memory for another six months I'd be a much happier person all round.


Haha I feel bad now for my post to you in the "worst advice" thread. I feel you, weather wise. My heart is somewhere in Autumn right now. But whatever is going on for you that caused you to have a rubbish day, I hope that gets better soon x


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 12, 2021)

My applications for jobs keep getting turned down.. I almost wanna give up. It's been almost two months. I'm gonna be stuck at a fast food place at this point.

People keep telling me to do more. But since I have no job, I guess I wont be able to do much. I'd like to go into post secondary again. Even though I'm a law school drop out,

I wanna get more opportunities to do so much more. But with no job, it's not getting me any closer from moving out. Which is my goal


----------



## Neb (Jul 12, 2021)

I always feel so creepy when I try to talk to friends and acquaintances via text. Asking questions is the only way I know how to keep conversations going through that medium. People probably think I’m being invasive.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 12, 2021)

I think the antibiotics is starting to help and the motrin helped much more than the other pain killer. I can do a little bit more now, but still am in severe pain and also tired from lack of sleep. I do think I finally dozed a little but very light sleep. I feel awful. I was going to start working on a food drawing soon after i i worked a little more on my OC and entered an art contest I saw (even though my art is not very good and has little chance of winning), but can’t do it like this.  the antibiotics kick in more soon.

I’m impatient for the donut fortune cookies to come in Pocket Camp and that hot dog cart.


----------



## Toska (Jul 12, 2021)

I really just feel bad today. A lot of personal issues weighing me down. Sometimes I just want to lay in bed and pretend I don’t have any responsibilities.

Also starting to remember the reminders from people I cared about that every time I vent to them I was “fishing for petty and compliments.” Sometimes I just feel helpless.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 12, 2021)

Spoiler: orz



tfw you post something you’re really proud of and no one takes notice o(-( man it just sucks
edit: sry i was talking abt a sketch i did and posted on twtr and idk


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 12, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Oh, they’re just disorganized. They mess up a lot they switch our hours up on accident and trying to get them to fix it is a nightmare. Having to wait until last minute to get an answer from them is just nerve wracking. I ended up working someone else shift last week because they messed up.



Jesus, man. That sucks. I'm sorry they're so disorganized... I would hate that. At least be careful about that especially, right? ****ing up people's hours is a no-go.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 13, 2021)

Just anxiety. Again. I've realized I spend so much time being stuck in a stressed out, anxious state and I'm over it.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 13, 2021)

Super rude of my period to be here the day of my dentist appointment. Fingers crossed the cramps aren’t too bad and hopefully the appointment itself goes well.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 13, 2021)

I wish my mom would stop calling me fat/ comparing my arm to hers.
I'm not even that much bigger than her, just because I can't wear a extra small shirt anymore.

It's not the truth, it's really rude!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 13, 2021)

Someone accused me of buying a Tamagotchi for cheap from them and trying to resell it now in the same group for more. 
I didn't buy the Tamagotchi from that person, I never bought anything of this group in general and now that is one way of
ruining my potential selling chances. Imagine messaging me in private to ask if that's me who bought it from them, instead
of writing it publicly without knowing anything. I can't believe how stupid people can be. Makes me not want to sell online
anymore. I'm tired of this kind of idiots ruining it for me, while I don't do anything wrong and have never even spoken to them.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Antonio (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm starting to get tired of people assuming my intentions whenever I'm online. It's frustrating because every assumption is always wrong and leads people to form nonvalid opinions about me. I don't know what to do about this and it makes me sad.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 13, 2021)

Just constantly bothered by the disrespect that people have for the environment. I've reached the point in my life where the hopelessness of the situation has sunk in. As much as you try to do your best, the individual cannot fix this problem. I used to be hopeful about the future, or feel a sense of accomplishment when I would pick up trash on the side of the road or whatever...but, it's just endless. It really keeps me in a constant state of anger and makes me resent people.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2021)

My mom sure is stupid if she didn't get those intentions, well...


----------



## Merielle (Jul 13, 2021)

Spoiler



Nothing major, but my dad's having one of those days where he keeps making "jokes" or "playful" passive-aggressive cut-downs at my expense, then getting all huffy when I start to get annoyed.  I'd like to be in the living room, because I did something to my knee and need to keep it propped up, and my room doesn't have a good setup for doing that, but I'm not staying in there if he's going to be like this.


----------



## jiny (Jul 13, 2021)

im taking my senior portraits today and i’m so nervous bc what if i don’t look good in them?? i’m gonna cry ;__;


----------



## oak (Jul 13, 2021)

Mentions of over dose so I put it in a spoiler. I just needed to vent so don't mind me.


Spoiler



My friend's husband over dosed and passed away a week ago. They had only been married 2 weeks. And then my mom calls to say a friend of ours who I used to play baseball with passed away from an over dose, bringing the total to 3 people in my life overdosing in 8 months cause my coworker/family friend overdosed in December. Also the day before my friend's husbands overdose was the 3 year anniversary of my partner's cousin overdosing. They were the same age and grew up together so that was a big loss. British Columbia's overdose issue is completely out of control.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm so sore today, and I can barely move


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 13, 2021)

oak said:


> Mentions of over dose so I put it in a spoiler. I just needed to vent so don't mind me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I may not know you but I want to send you my condolences. It’s one thing to lose one person you know but then another in short succession. Your friend must be absolutely devastated and to be widowed less than two weeks after being married. It’s tragic.


----------



## oak (Jul 13, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I may not know you but I want to send you my condolences. It’s one thing to lose one person you know but then another in short succession. Your friend must be absolutely devastated and to be widowed less than two weeks after being married. It’s tragic.


Thank you for your kind words, my friend is absolutely devastated so I gotta be strong for them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2021)

wow so many sad vibes here, I really feel for yall

for my first not-overly-negative post in here in forever, I really want a Lisa Frank coloring book and every store I go to either doesn't have that specific brand or I can't find the coloring books at all 
might just have to wait til I get home next week to get one...


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 13, 2021)

Well not only am I sore, but I'm also feeling sick


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 13, 2021)

oak said:


> snip



I’m really sorry to hear this; sending you my condolences and sending you hugs (if that is okay >< sorry for being awkward). if you need to vent more my dms are always open. just really sorry that that has been a major problem and affecting you like this.

I am really worried about something even though it doesn’t affect me.


----------



## oak (Jul 13, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m really sorry to hear this; sending you my condolences and sending you hugs (if that is okay >< sorry for being awkward). if you need to vent more my dms are always open. just really sorry that that has been a major problem and affecting you like this.


Thanks Dun and don't worry, I don't find you awkward at all. I always appreciate your replies.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 13, 2021)

my condolences @oak. I can’t even imagine. 

How the hell am I meant to sleep like this? I love the rain but I don’t appreciate 100% humidity  Can it be autumn now please?


----------



## xara (Jul 13, 2021)

oak said:


> Mentions of over dose so I put it in a spoiler. I just needed to vent so don't mind me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



oh jeez, i’m so sorry. sending positive vibes and healing thoughts to you and everyone else affected.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2021)

Cried two times yesterday and have barely accomplished anything today.  I’m so sick of my life.  Ready to just give up and not try at all anymore.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2021)

Patient back from hospital. Full PPE precautions on arrival 'cause we "don't know what they have". This person was gone for almost a month due to their injury; so further isolation makes them think no one cared that they were gone/the situation is very confusing to them due to the nature of the injury. Turns out, their documents were switched with someone else's entirely and they're totally fine. Anyways, healthcare.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 13, 2021)

left my jacket at work & i have to see my hr rep for something and she wasn’t there today !!! gonna go tomorrow even though i don’t work


----------



## Toska (Jul 13, 2021)

oak said:


> Mentions of over dose so I put it in a spoiler. I just needed to vent so don't mind me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I’m so sorry, oak. I know we don’t really know each other but if you ever need to vent more my pms are always open. Sending my love and prayers to you and those affected.


----------



## oak (Jul 13, 2021)

I didn't expect so many replies but thank you everyone. I'm not the best at responding but I still appreciate your words.
@Toska @xara @Taengoo


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 13, 2021)

I missed the VA’s stream . I guess now I will turn notifications on; I expected to find out about it on twitter but whoops. At least it wasn’t a Three Houses stream.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 13, 2021)

I was talking to someone and they lost interest in talking to me while I was telling them something important and the thing is is that I’d rather just be alone rn than to ease my anxiety about the situation than talking to them about it.


----------



## Neb (Jul 13, 2021)

I did so poorly on my math entrance exam that I have to retake it. Honestly I’m not surprised. I didn’t take math during my senior year and this gap year (during the pandemic) has been very long. It’s still sad that I’m doing worse in my third best subject.

Also, I’m getting a new type of medication to deal with my ongoing depressive episode. After four months you’d think I would be doing a little better. Sadly, I still feel a lot of resentment and anxiety towards the people who have hurt me. The medication should reduce the auditory hallucinations I have towards them. Hopefully they don’t give me heart palpitations like last time.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jul 14, 2021)

I think our dryer died. I went to put the clothes from the washer in and the start button makes a click but nothing happens. It’s probably as old as I am, so I think it’s time has come. But it stinks because now half of my clothes are sopping wet and it’s rainy so I can’t dry them outside.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 14, 2021)

I lost all of my photos and videos on a rented underwater camera. I don’t think it even got registered correctly at the shop and when we tried to plug it into an adapter, nothing showed up. It’s all gone.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 14, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> I think our dryer died. I went to put the clothes from the washer in and the start button makes a click but nothing happens. It’s probably as old as I am, so I think it’s time has come. But it stinks because now half of my clothes are sopping wet and it’s rainy so I can’t dry them outside.


Do you clean the lint trap?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2021)

****ing seagulls sounding like squeaky dog toys at large at 4 am... someone shoot them off please I need to sleep. Way worse than sore arm...


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2021)

Pulled a muscle in my back and now I'm walking like an old man.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 14, 2021)

Chris said:


> Pulled a muscle in my back and now I'm walking like an old man.



Outch. Hope it will soon be better!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2021

My wrists are getting worse and worse. I woke up crying from the pain. It's like they are broken and on fire during the night.
I must've moved so much around because of the pain, that even my fiancé woke up from it. He massaged them a bit, which helped
a tiny bit, but shortly after they were the same again.. even though I have something that is blocking the movement to make it less
painful.. ahhh >->


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 14, 2021)

Man, it's complaining day for me, lol. 

Well.. I asked my Mom if she can tell me if she's able to come or not, once my baby is born.. because you know.. I have to plan a bit, since there is the family of my fiancé visiting from 6h away, my brother + wife from 12h away and my Dad + wife from 13h away. Of course she wouldn't just tell me the f..reaking "No" word, that's too hard. She has to find the most stupid excuses to say "maybe, but can't tell yet". 
Her best excuse so far is, that she's not vaccinated yet, but she has tons of health issues and it's super easy for her to get a appointement for the vaccine in her state, but noo.. better take it as excuse oh yeah and of course, because of her husband.. he's "too sick to take the long road".. weirdly enough he wasn't too sick to take the road to the wedding of my brother, which was pretty far away for them aswell.
I don't want to say the F-word, but yeah.. I will just think it. She's not welcome anymore now anyways.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 14, 2021)

I hate not getting replied to when the situation calls for a reply. Even if the reply delivers bad news, just reply. It's even worse when I know my message was seen. Note: this is not specifically referencing TBT. This is just in general.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2021



Princess Mipha said:


> Man, it's complaining day for me, lol.
> 
> Well.. I asked my Mom if she can tell me if she's able to come or not, once my baby is born.. because you know.. I have to plan a bit, since there is the family of my fiancé visiting from 6h away, my brother + wife from 12h away and my Dad + wife from 13h away. Of course she wouldn't just tell me the f..reaking "No" word, that's too hard. She has to find the most stupid excuses to say "maybe, but can't tell yet".
> Her best excuse so far is, that she's not vaccinated yet, but she has tons of health issues and it's super easy for her to get a appointement for the vaccine in her state, but noo.. better take it as excuse oh yeah and of course, because of her husband.. he's "too sick to take the long road".. weirdly enough he wasn't too sick to take the road to the wedding of my brother, which was pretty far away for them aswell.
> I don't want to say the F-word, but yeah.. I will just think it. She's not welcome anymore now anyways.


I'm sorry to hear she's being like that. I can relate to this. When I was pregnant, we were planning our wedding and being out of town for our fetal surgery at the same time, as they were 3 days apart. My family took shifts coming to be with me in Philadelphia after surgery and when it came time for my mom's shift, she was like, "Oh I'm coming Tuesday instead of Monday because I don't want to stay in a hotel, I want to stay in Ronald McDonald House" (we didn't even know if we'd get in there yet) AND she was supposed to stay a week and stayed 18 hours. It honestly changed my relationship with her, even to this day, and Nicholas is about to be 2 years old.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2021)

@ everyone: don't worry about complaining, you're totally allowed to do that here (as long as you're not hurting someone else) 


honestly a bit worried about going home, I've come to realize in the last week that our house is as terrible as it is largely due to absolutely nobody there having any concept of boundaries. I've been reading up on it and learning what setting boundaries looks like, and boy have my folks at home got a lot to learn. if they think I'm gonna come home and be my same submissive self who takes everyone's **** and gets nothing in return then they don't know what's coming for them.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 14, 2021)

I need to get all four wisdom teeth removed but surgeries for them are postponed till September. I don’t want to have them taken out two at a time with just my mouth being numbed


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 14, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I need to get all four wisdom teeth removed but surgeries for them are postponed till September. I don’t want to have them taken out two at a time with just my mouth being numbed


I had all of my wisdom teeth taken out 11 years ago (wow that is a long time). It wasn't too bad, the only thing was that you have to really make sure to keep the holes clean of food until they heal. I got like, a clear bottle with a pointed tip and squeezed it like a squirt gun at them. It'll feel odd at first, but you'll get used to it! Hope this helps!


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 14, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I had all of my wisdom teeth taken out 11 years ago (wow that is a long time). It wasn't too bad, the only thing was that you have to really make sure to keep the holes clean of food until they heal. I got like, a clear bottle with a pointed tip and squeezed it like a squirt gun at them. It'll feel odd at first, but you'll get used to it! Hope this helps!



I’m nervous for the actual extraction part! I don’t do very well with dentists as is and I’ve never had a tooth removed before, let alone three impacted ones. I don’t really love the idea of being awake and like. Hearing & seeing them work on my teeth, lol. Plus with the two at a time it takes twice as long since I need to wait three weeks between the extractions  

I’m super sad about not only needing all of them removed but I can’t even do it the way I’d be more comfortable with due to covid and everything. Which in the grand scheme of things I know covid & other surgeries take priority over wisdom teeth but I’m just still sad.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 14, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I’m nervous for the actual extraction part! I don’t do very well with dentists as is and I’ve never had a tooth removed before, let alone three impacted ones. I don’t really love the idea of being awake and like. Hearing & seeing them work on my teeth, lol. Plus with the two at a time it takes twice as long since I need to wait three weeks between the extractions
> 
> I’m super sad about not only needing all of them removed but I can’t even do it the way I’d be more comfortable with due to covid and everything. Which in the grand scheme of things I know covid & other surgeries take priority over wisdom teeth but I’m just still sad.


Ohh no! I thought you were able to end up doing them all at once but sedated! I can totally understand not wanting to be awake for them, I wouldn't want to either! Ugh, I'm so sorry. Hopefully it goes better than you're anticipating!


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 14, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Ohh no! I thought you were able to end up doing them all at once but sedated! I can totally understand not wanting to be awake for them, I wouldn't want to either! Ugh, I'm so sorry. Hopefully it goes better than you're anticipating!



I might try to wait it out and see if I can get it done sedated - I’m _hoping _that things will continue to ease off regarding covid so maybe they’ll be able to do the sedation & four extractions in August vs September. But if they start getting painful I might have to get them extracted the other way 

Thank you for being so sweet though!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jul 14, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you clean the lint trap?


Yep. I’ve made a point of cleaning it every time I do a load of laundry.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 14, 2021)

I’ve been so up and down with my mood lately, I’m surprised people still talk to me.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 14, 2021)

I still love my two best friends but we've grown apart significantly in the last 3-4 years due to all of us being really busy with school and projects. I just sort of miss them & realize I've been a little lonely recently lmao & I don't know how to fix that. I wish I were better at making friends


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 14, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I was talking to someone and they lost interest in talking to me while I was telling them something important and the thing is is that I’d rather just be alone rn than to ease my anxiety about the situation than talking to them about it.



I’m so sorry if that was me! I didn’t lose interest ; I just don’t want to force my angry feelings on you about something.

I am worried and also just wish something I am trying to ignore would go away.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 14, 2021)

Colored pencils smeared on this drawing I’m doing for a contest in the museum. I’m sad because everything looks pretty good except her hands and skin look awful. :/ I don’t think I was going to win anyways which isn’t a big deal but sucks that the hands look so obviously badly colored . And there is some smears on the shirt too :/


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 14, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m so sorry if that was me! I didn’t lose interest ; I just don’t want to force my angry feelings on you about something.
> 
> I am worried and also just wish something I am trying to ignore would go away.


You’re fine, it wasn’t about you friend no worries and I understand.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 14, 2021)

Soigne said:


> left my jacket at work & i have to see my hr rep for something and she wasn’t there today !!! gonna go tomorrow even though i don’t work


she wasn't there today either...... i work tomorrow so...... i guess maybe she'll be there then.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 14, 2021)

Oh my God can my neighbours not having a ****ing fire? It’s been 30 degrees all day and it’s _just _starting to cool down (see: it’s 26 degrees) so they’re getting ready to have a fire.

I can’t stand it. It’s not like they have a small little bonfire to roast marshmallows. It’s this huge ordeal with _so much smoke _because God only know what they burn and they have it going for hours. I’m so frustrated.


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2021)

toothache


----------



## Neb (Jul 15, 2021)

I’m really depressed and tired. Normally hanging out with people helps reinvigorate me, but I’m just sadder right now. I’m guessing it’s because I still feel alone despite having plenty of good friends and family members. No matter how many people I surround myself with nothing helps, at least not for long.

Maybe going to bed early and getting exercise tomorrow will help.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 15, 2021)

Neb said:


> I’m really depressed and tired. Normally hanging out with people helps reinvigorate me, but I’m just sadder right now. I’m guessing it’s because I still feel alone despite having plenty of good friends and family members. No matter how many people I surround myself with nothing helps, at least not for long.
> 
> Maybe going to bed early and getting exercise tomorrow will help.



I’m really sorry that you’re experiencing this and sorry for not replying for awhile. I will reply when I can. Been dealing with of my own problems.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 15, 2021)

My mom is having a fight with my dad over bills and she is very loud. I'm someone who has trouble sleeping with lots of loud noise and yeah. It's to the point where I can't even hear my dad, all I hear is her yelling  
Also, why are two people yelling random stuff outside? It feels like everyone just wants to yell today jeez


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 15, 2021)

my internet is being stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

Today's society and unless I get sick I'm probably gonna live another 50-60 years the least. LoL.

bring back the 60s/70s please.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

Also boo, were supposed to see two friends tomorrow which I looked forward to since we don't hang out too often unless it's Tuesday and we both work in the same place but then it's different breaks/hours anyway...and of course both got sick, lol


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 15, 2021)

Hurt myself really badly today and have to see a doctor tomorrow


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 15, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Hurt myself really badly today and have to see a doctor tomorrow



I hope you have a safe and speedy recovery; take it easy.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 15, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you have a safe and speedy recovery; take it easy.


Thank you  I really don’t like seeing doctors


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 15, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I hate not getting replied to when the situation calls for a reply. Even if the reply delivers bad news, just reply. It's even worse when I know my message was seen. Note: this is not specifically referencing TBT. This is just in general.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2021
> 
> ...



Oh wow. I can't understand how a mother can treat their own child like that. I mean, if it's too far away or they just don't want to, why is it so hard to say it? Seems like it's a common thing to not just say the truth and instead give hope of them coming / staying for a specific amount of time. That's so sad and I can understand why it changed the relationship to your mother. I'm glad the rest of your family was keeping up with what they said they'd do. Also, I hope you've gotten a reply by now and that it's not bad news!


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2021)

extremely nauseous and my stomach hurts.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 15, 2021)

xara said:


> extremely nauseous and my stomach hurts.



oh no! i hope it  you feel better soon . i hope it isn’t anything serious.


	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2021

jaw is bothering me a little but idk when i took pain medicine last so i don’t want to take it in case it is too early.

regretting some things

no luck pulling the new ark or ed in part one with free tickets in my gacha game.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 15, 2021)

pissed my game moved onto day two rewards before i could get s rank and get a free ticket from day one; it is still day one so wtf? i wanted the ticket more than day two’s rewards.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 15, 2021)

time of the month


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 15, 2021)

Came back from walking to the grocery store and realized I forgot to buy what I went there for.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I feel like I don't fit in here


I know this post is old, but I haven't logged into this thread in a while so it never updated me to the newest posts. I wouldn't sweat it dude. I think everyone feels that way at a certain point. If you ask me, you're pretty well known and liked around here. The thing I like about this forum is that there isn't any cliques. You can stumble into some really off-putting places like that.

I know there could be a few here that would rather see me leave due to my NH 'flaws' posts, but for the most part I feel like everyone is great and accepting of everyone.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I know this post is old, but I haven't logged into this thread in a while so it never updated me to the newest posts. I wouldn't sweat it dude. I think everyone feels that way at a certain point. If you ask me, you're pretty well known and liked around here. The thing I like about this forum is that there isn't any cliques. You can stumble into some really off-putting places like that.
> 
> I know there could be a few here that would rather see me leave due to my NH 'flaws' posts, but for the most part I feel like everyone is great and accepting of everyone.



Aw that makes me sad to hear you say that. I think you are very likable and your always give very constructive opinions. You don’t ever attack anyone even if someone is being rude or disagree with you. Idk how anyone could have a problem with that. Then again, I am pretty sure the same can be said for me . 



Spoiler: minor bother



Annoyed with my game still and tired; stayed up too late. a bit depressed too but hopefully will be gone later as i get more energy. my gray cat has another urinary infection and needs iv treatments again twice a day. of course even now my mon wikk say we clean the litter better than most people and more often and she is eighteen years old….


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 15, 2021)

Life got worse, and now I think I'm offically broken. Nothing in life is going well.

Whenever I think something is getting better, something worse happens. I don't know how much more I can take


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 15, 2021)

I mean, I'm not going to lie. I do have a good bit of my posts within the last month being in one of the rant threads probably. So I can get that being old.

I'm sorry to hear about your cat's situation, but at least they're getting the treatment that they need. My two kittens have two litter boxes. I don't know how many you have, but it wouldn't hurt to get two of them if you don't.

I can totally understand games frustrating you. Sometimes I have to leave the online scene from Smash because the people online can be very toxic. Or there's this one game I am enjoying right now, but oh gosh the loading times are horrid. Takes way too long to start the game and if I have to reload a save (because dying or messing up enough is so easy) and it's such a huge time sink for the wrong reasons.



Snowesque said:


> Came back from walking to the grocery store and realized I forgot to buy what I went there for.


I hate when that happens. Usually happens when I'm at the hardware store. Then I have to go back because I just really want to get whatever project it is done and over lol.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 15, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Life got worse, and now I think I'm offically broken. Nothing in life is going well.
> 
> Whenever I think something is getting better, something worse happens. I don't know how much more I can take



i'm really sorry to hear that, life can be so unkind and unfair but it can also be full of really happy and joyful moments too. idk what happened but i rly hope things get better for you and i hope slowly you can piece yourself back together, even if it's just one day at a time, it may seem impossible right now but just taking baby steps is okie. if you ever need to talk (even tho u don't know me) i'll always be happy to listen


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Life got worse, and now I think I'm offically broken. Nothing in life is going well.
> 
> Whenever I think something is getting better, something worse happens. I don't know how much more I can take



Hey, CylieDanny.  Just wanted to say I’ve read this and I think another one of your posts and I can really relate to how you’re feeling.  Seems like the same thing keeps happening to me.  I go forward into each new day, however, not giving up and doing my best to make the best of things, even when life keeps throwing negative things in my face.  I don’t know what may have happened in your life to cause this, but I sincerely hope you get relief from it soon and that your days start getting better.  If you ever need someone to talk to or vent to my profile and DMs are open.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I mean, I'm not going to lie. I do have a good bit of my posts within the last month being in one of the rant threads probably. So I can get that being old.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your cat's situation, but at least they're getting the treatment that they need. My two kittens have two litter boxes. I don't know how many you have, but it wouldn't hurt to get two of them if you don't.
> 
> ...



nothing wrong with posting the same thing in the rant thread; if there is then I should stop complaining in this thread about some things that have been bothering me for months or years . people can just block or ignore the posts or just not go in the rant thread.

thanks so much . yeah i am glad we can treat her; it is just expensive. i was a little worried it would be like the appointment when we brought her sister to the vet and :/…yeah…

We used to have a couple of litter boxes when we had four to six cats here but now that is just the two, we have only one. I don’t think my mom will listen if I suggest giving them two again, just let her complain about the pee that she is cleaning outside if the litter box, I guess.

oh the game made me mad because this event just came out today and they have something called slay rewards after you kill so many enemies and the day rewards reset to day two only after a few hours of being out.  but yeah toxicity gets me too which is part of the reason I stopped playing ranked overwatch matches.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 15, 2021)

I entered a competition and got the first mention for runner up
Problem is, the first place winner seemed super lame. Where as I know my entry was heartfelt and genuine.

I feel I should have won.

No I don't... I feel someone else should have won..

I feel the winner did not deserve it at all.

They gave a good entry, but it wasn't one that should have won.

I dunno, just has bugged me all night.

Would have been fine if I wasn't the first mention as a runner up


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 15, 2021)

I enjoyed the stream but still crabby and drained and frustrated.

I need to start on the food drawing (not sure which one I want to draw yet) soon and also do a drawing for a friend, but I still have no energy. I feel bad for the delay and also am worried that at this rate I’ll stop drawing ><.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2021)

I've been feeling mildly sick/headache-y for the last 4-5 hours and it really sucks


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 15, 2021)

@mogyay

@Midoriya

Thanks for the nice words, and offer to message you. I hope things get better.. But right now I'm not sure. Thanks though, I appreciate it ♡


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 15, 2021)

Back from the doctors had to see a new one as mine had no last min bookings 

I didn't like this one at all , doctors never listen to me 

Had a blood test and been given all these pain killers....


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 15, 2021)

Nevermind. Found out that the CM is going to talk to the developers about the issue I saw in my game .


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 16, 2021)

I reeeally want to get to know the people in my office better I.e. get to know the managers better. I like chatting and banter and all that, and I just feel so left out all the time. I want to be involved 

speaking of, how do u even make friends as an adult lol. Do u just meet someone and be like wanna be my friend? 

I'm in a predicament where I want friends but am also too socially anxious to make any lol. 

I don't know what I'm doing in life anymore and I don't know what I want. I'm just confused.


----------



## vixened (Jul 16, 2021)

I accidentally drew on my pc until 1 am... 
_whoops..._


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2021)

10 days til payday, woo lol. Also i should probably take those dresses to dry-cleaning but idk what you say there "yah hi i need those washed?" lol.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 16, 2021)

I have another 10 and a half hour day of working tomorrow and I don’t want to go to bed I’m also feeling sad, but I’m not even sure why.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 16, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> It's barely past 10am in the morning here _why is somebody blasting music_ oh my goodness.


I know how you feel!  My brother does it ALL THE TIME! -_- 
See, our rooms right next to each other so I cab hear even the littlest noises come from his room.  I blast music back to see if he will hear and get a taste of his own medicine.

People forget that there is a brilliant thing out there called headphones.


----------



## Neb (Jul 16, 2021)

I’m not as depressed as yesterday, but the feeling of being alone is still bad. Even during that toxic relationship I still felt this way. I’m just so isolated emotionally. No matter how much I spend time and open up with people, the loneliness creeps back in.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 16, 2021)

Imagine being a mother and not being able to handle the truth and letting your new husband call your pregnant daughter disabled.
Sounds horrible, right? Well. That's what just happened to me. Her husband wrote me a letter, making it sound like it's a letter from 
my mother and turns out it was just a whole page of him pretty much talking me down down down, like I'm a horrible person etc.
Oh and of course that I am now disabled, because of my pregnancy hormons! Man, and here I am sitting since literally a week now,
being depressed for hurting my mother with the truth and that's what I get for it.. I'm sorry Mom, I never wanted to hurt you, but you
don't want to listen to the truth. There is a reason why my fiancé AND my father advised me to stop the contact with you. 
I never listened, because I was stubborn, thinking I could save the relationship, but no. They were right and now I am the disabled,
pregnant ***** for it. Thank you a lot, that is exactly what I needed 2 month before the birth of my own child.
I will hate myself forever if I ever end up treating my child like that, because it's simply unacceptable. And I wanted to write a letter
yesterday night to my Mother to give her another chance, lol. Stupid me. The letter I recived today made me literally sick in the 
stomach. I had barely any pregnancy symptoms so far and here I am, barely able to get away from the toilet now, because of how
sick this situation made me. All that, just because I wanted to know if she could make it to see my baby or not, but her being too
scared to ever say the truth. Life sucks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2021)

woke up at 4:30 and now I can't go back to sleep 
heads up don't drink like 10oz of water right before bed lol

also (side note, my friend has been staying w us for a while) every single day my mom messages me abt how my friend keeps leaving trash in her room and hangs out in there a lot even though my mom doesn't like it at all. I told her before to just tell her to go do something else and to pick up her trash, but I suppose if my mom were actually assertive in any way then she wouldn't have married a narcissist 
so yeah I had to send my friend a message, I guess I gotta be the one to set boundaries in the house from now on cause clearly no one else has any ****ing clue how to lol


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2021)

Still finding it hard to process my dad's passing away even 5 months later. Feel like my mind and emotions have just been dulled to a point where I don't even know myself anymore.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 16, 2021)

Wtf my job would be great if it wasn’t for the people in the office. They took me off of my he schedule for this morning this is the one place I love going to and gave it to someone else to fill in for me for no reason at all. They told me that I can go fill in for someone else. No thanks I don’t want to go to some strangers house this morning I’d like that to go to my regular client please. Whatever at least I don’t have to work for 10 hours today. I’m just going to go to my afternoon client later and call it good.

Edit: they just called me complaining about this lady they sent saying she seems like she’s high on something and that they need to hide it their medication and how they don’t understand why she’s here and not me. I mean, same. I feel bad and it’s not even my fault.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 16, 2021)

Just trying to hanging onto my last thread of sanity at work... TGIF.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2021)

Sanaki said:


> Still finding it hard to process my dad's passing away even 5 months later. Feel like my mind and emotions have just been dulled to a point where I don't even know myself anymore.



Feeling the same, but with my mom’s passing last December.  Life doesn’t feel real for me right now because of it.  

If you ever want to talk about it let me know.  

—-

My dad comes into my room while I’m sleeping and calls me a lazy **** because I’m not checking my e-mail constantly for job interviews or anything.  ***** I just checked it after I got up and still no e-mails from anyone.  What the **** do you want from me?  SMH.


----------



## Toska (Jul 16, 2021)

Today is the birthday of a friend I no longer talk with. It’s a friend I stuck up for only to be tossed away. A friend that started lies and rumors to make people turn against me. I should be glad that such a toxic relationship is no longer, but I can’t help but feel bad. It hurts more knowing this friend is still friends with my other friends.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 16, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> snip



wtf. that is really unprofessional to complain about your clients. i’m sorry you have to deal with that ****. i wish there was something you could do to get them in trouble or something for mismanagement. Isn’t it against policy to talk about clients (like HIPAA; not sure what kind of job this is).

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2021



Toska said:


> snip



oof I feel this so much (just in a different way). I’m sorry.   if you need to vent or want to talk about something fun like FE to distract yourself, I’d be happy to talk or listen. No pressure though.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 16, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> wtf. that is really unprofessional to complain about your clients. i’m sorry you have to deal with that ****. i wish there was something you could do to get them in trouble or something for mismanagement. Isn’t it against policy to talk about clients (like HIPAA; not sure what kind of job this is


Oh no, it wasn’t them. I was just upset that they basically gave my client to someone else for the day for no reason other than they messed up. My client called me upset that they did that especially because the person they sent was acting weird. They’ve been doing this sort of thing lately and it’s not ok because they’re messing up my lively hood and messing up clients routines for no reason. It’s beyond frustrating at this point.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 16, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Oh no, it wasn’t them. I was just upset that they basically gave my client to someone else for the day for no reason other than they messed up. My client called me upset that they did that especially because the person they sent was acting weird. They’ve been doing this sort of thing lately and it’s not ok because they’re messing up my lively hood and messing up clients routines for no reason. It’s beyond frustrating at this point.



dang  I’m sorry.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2021)

Took a nap and feeling better  but it's always this terrible feeling about this....


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 16, 2021)

minor bother. i posted in the wrong thread again and i tagged some people. oopsies . i hope they didn’t see. ><


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2021)

Also, is it just me, or does anyone else feel somewhat uncomfortable doing work and things on the laptop or other electronic devices around certain people? I just feel like they may think that I am 'lazy' just because I'm doing it on a electronic device -- but the world has changed so much compared to decades ago, so now you can check various things like your billing, homework assignments, etc. Maybe I just think this way due to living with my grandparents and them not really knowing the whole Interweb thing --- and also, overhearing from one of them that I shouldn't have that much work, that I'm just faking it (though, that was said when I was still in high school, but perhaps it's a factor for why I feel like this?). Anyhoo, that's just me. But I wonder if anyone else has felt something similar.


----------



## Toska (Jul 16, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> oof I feel this so much (just in a different way). I’m sorry.   if you need to vent or want to talk about something fun like FE to distract yourself, I’d be happy to talk or listen. No pressure though.



Thank you.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2021)

funny how when I start setting a boundary with my mom she immediately interprets it as me being heartless and self-centered. like no gdi I have hyperactive anxiety and ASD and a multitude of mental health issues, I really need to live for myself and take care of myself before I can help others, considering my very limited mental/social energy. im sorry if setting a boundary sounds like I'm being mean but I'm tired of being submissive, of being pushed around by everyone and only making others happy while I stay miserable. I'm really tired of it.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 16, 2021)

why tf is my pc opening image files in paint now, and why do they take like a minute to load... it wasnt do it like that this afternoon....
its actually really funny how much stress my computer causes me because i keep it so clean and well maintained, and yet my old crummy laptop that i clogged full of so much stuff for years never had a single issue, honestly i dont know if its karma or what but its driving me insane


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 16, 2021)

I’m depressed about this mousepad and picture and frame of my cat that my ex never gave back to me. he let his mom throw out the mousepad that he asked me to leave there a visit before i broke up with him. can’t get it back because it came with a ghost in the shell dvd. and i may have digital picture saved on floppy somewhere downstairs and not sure if i can find the frame anywhere again. it was one of my favorites of my cat .


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2021)

Origami said:


> why tf is my pc opening image files in paint now, and why do they take like a minute to load... it wasnt do it like that this afternoon....
> its actually really funny how much stress my computer causes me because i keep it so clean and well maintained, and yet my old crummy laptop that i clogged full of so much stuff for years never had a single issue, honestly i dont know if its karma or what but its driving me insane


I have a feeling you should get a hard drive for backing up your files as soon as possible. Your laptop might be going crazy right now.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 16, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I have a feeling you should get a hard drive for backing up your files as soon as possible. Your laptop might be going crazy right now.


yeah if more of this happens i'm going to factory reset this pc, i dont have a lot install on this pc at all besides games so i dont really need to back up anything (all my important files are already on an external drive that i dont have in unless im working) but theres been so many weird things going on with this ever since i fixed a black screen issue, for instance i cant even update my pc. its kind of crazy but yeah i am starting to think theres something very wrong under the hood


----------



## Balverine (Jul 16, 2021)

My parents have been in the hospital recovering from post-covid syndrome for the past two weeks and I'm stuck watching my younger siblings (all under 8) and I love them so I'm doing it, but it has been incredibly depressing and stressful and I just really want them home


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 16, 2021)

@Zeppeli
I had to deal with a situation similar to this like two or three years ago. It really is rough and nerve-racking, especially during such trying and uncertain times. I understand and know where you're coming from. I'm sorry that you're going through this. I know it is hard, but they are recovering, so that is good news.

@Toska
I get that. Every time my ex-friends' birthday comes around, I'm kind of reminded of them. It is better to have them out of your life, even if they still come to mind whenever there is an anniversary or something of the such. Sometimes I wonder if they will ever come to terms of how terrible of a friend they were to everyone who supported them, but then I remind myself that they're not worth my time or respect because they couldn't bother to give it to any of the others.

I'm sorry that you had to be hurt by them. I may not know you all that well, but you seem to be a very kind and caring person from what I have seen. So you deserve good friends!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2021)

God, can my mom just jump off a bridge? I'm sorry to sound so cruel, but her little martyr attitude makes me so upset. Plus her delusional mind, thinking I'm being brainwashed by Democrats/commies -- thinking that they're teaching kids to break away from their family, teaching them bad morals, etc... I do not know where she gets this. It's some vietnamese podcast. 

Anyways, I'm so damn upset at this because she is the one breaking apart the family. With all her rants and narcissistic behavior, and... I've been helping out the family too. Remember that I stayed for the summer because grandma broke her leg? I've been helping out a bit. Yet for her to just say that us kids are being brainwashed to not care about our families...  does she not see what is in front of her? Or realize that what she's saying hurts? 

Doesn't help that I struggle with depression. 

I hope Mommie Dearest falls off a cliff. 

And, for some people in my life who think I'm just a disrespectful child -- yeah, perhaps you're right. I am disrespectful. I'm sorry that I've lost touch with my family even after my mom has threatened me, gotten physical with me, screams and pities herself everyday, tried to do an exorcism on me, believed that I was possessed or brainwashed by commies, and all these things. But, you know, I guess I've never really gotten into detail with you guys. So I guess you didn't know the extent of my resentment then when you said that. Still, I would have kept my ****ing yap shut. You don't know what a child goes through.


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 16, 2021)

I can't stop crying for no reason


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 16, 2021)

Origami said:


> yeah if more of this happens i'm going to factory reset this pc, i dont have a lot install on this pc at all besides games so i dont really need to back up anything (all my important files are already on an external drive that i dont have in unless im working) but theres been so many weird things going on with this ever since i fixed a black screen issue, for instance i cant even update my pc. its kind of crazy but yeah i am starting to think theres something very wrong under the hood



just want to update this and say that it somehow fixed itself without me doing anything

honestly this computer is cursed


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2021)

The fact so much money are put into warfare/smart climate cars/space trips rather than researching and providing free healthcare to people who really need it, especially when it comes to cancer-related stuff. I mean yeah sometimes it's too spread and you can't do anything but to let the person live with it but yeah society is wack.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 17, 2021)

Summer has officially arrived back in the UK and it's bloomin' warm and set to get warmer tomorrow and for most of next week... fun times ahead especially when going back to work on Monday in a building with no air conditioning.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2021)

^Oof! Brutal. It's been pretty damn warm here in the northeast of the USA as well! As a matter of fact it's supposed to reach the 100's this weekend.

As for what's bothering me our local vape shop can't do much business right now as they've basically run out of inventory and they can't restock until the IRS gives them their order numbers or whatever...which sucks 'cause I've been waiting to get my fog stick replaced for some time now! Damn it IRS, hurry up!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2021)

Everyone's ****ing stupid in this house


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 17, 2021)

Perfect start to Saturday, the power is out due to the storm.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2021)

i have to leave to go home tomorrow 

I'm not completely ready to handle my home situation again but I guess I'm as ready as I'll ever be. something needs to change in that house and I guess I'll have to be the one to initiate it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 17, 2021)

My client having nightmares today, it sounded so sad. She’s such a sweet person, life isn’t fair


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 17, 2021)

It's taken me an entire day to adjust my CV, hopefully it will be worth it


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2021)

I’m good now.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 17, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Summer has officially arrived back in the UK and it's bloomin' warm and set to get warmer tomorrow and for most of next week... fun times ahead especially when going back to work on Monday in a building with no air conditioning.


Yeah we have a heat wave right now that just decided to dig itself in for the entirety of the summer it seems. Hot, muggy, and humid weather sticking in the high 90s makes it so that you can't even really enjoy doing anything outside.

Hope you're able to find a way to keep a little cool! Maybe bring a thermos of ice water with you to work. I do that a lot and it doesn't kill the heat all the way, but it does help!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 17, 2021)

Sometimes I feel like everyone hates me


----------



## Toska (Jul 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Sometimes I feel like everyone hates me



Hey, I know we don’t know each other very well, but I don’t hate you. You’re an amazingly sweet and generous person, and anybody who dislikes you is just missing out. You don’t deserve to feel hated. If you ever want to talk, my pms are always open.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2021)

People who overreact.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> Hey, I know we don’t know each other very well, but I don’t hate you. You’re an amazingly sweet and generous person, and anybody who dislikes you is just missing out. You don’t deserve to feel hated. If you ever want to talk, my pms are always open.


Yeah, thanks for that. It's just that I don't think I want to be here anymore  everyone else seems to get attention and stuff and I don't know, it just doesn't seem like the place for me. I'm starting to lose interest in events because they are starting to feel like chores, and now I'm only here just for collectibles


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Sometimes I feel like everyone hates me


Please no,  you have made so many friends in such a short time. If you need to chat you know I am here  collectibles are fun so anything you enjoy


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Sometimes I feel like everyone hates me



Hey. Did something happen again? I think you’re a really cool guy. I enjoy seeing your posts. Let me know if you want to talk about it. If you’re worried people will judge you based on your color, I want to assure you that the majority of people here definitely won’t since this community is extremely diverse and most people here are really kind and compassionate. Idk if something happened in the past when someone did attack you because of it, but if you report it, you can trust something will be done about the behavior.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 17, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Please no,  you have made so many friends in such a short time. If you need to chat you know I am here  collectibles are fun so anything you enjoy





Dunquixote said:


> Hey. Did something happen again? I think you’re a really cool guy. I enjoy seeing your posts. Let me know if you want to talk about it. If you’re worried people will judge you based on your color, I want to assure you that the majority of people here definitely won’t since this community is extremely diverse and most people here are really kind and compassionate. Idk if something happened in the past when someone did attack you because of it, but if you report it, you can trust something will be done about the behavior.


Thanks guys. It's just I don't know, I'm getting bored from the site and I had a bad experience with Twitter about my race and I just feel like giving up on all social media. If a black person can't use Twitter without feeling attacked, then what's the point of having any social media. Hearting my very important post about feeling attacked? That's so rude! I just can't with Twitter and I think I might do what my fellow user @BiggestFanofACCF did before they left is give away all my tbt and collectibles and take a big break. How long it may be, I don't know. I just want to be accepted but racist people just don't want that. Sometimes I wish I was white. Then I would never have to deal with this


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> - snip -



Hey there!  I just wanted to say that you’re a really cool person imo.  I’ve enjoyed reading your posts and getting to know a bit more about you.  I’m sorry you’re feeling attacked.  No one should ever have to feel attacked here because this is such a lovely community.  I was actually going to message on your profile earlier today, and I just got too busy to do so.  >.< I wanted to see how you were doing and chat with you a bit.  Whichever decision you decide I respect, but I just wanted you to know that I think you’re great.


----------



## Toska (Jul 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah, thanks for that. It's just that I don't think I want to be here anymore  everyone else seems to get attention and stuff and I don't know, it just doesn't seem like the place for me. I'm starting to lose interest in events because they are starting to feel like chores, and now I'm only here just for collectibles



I understand where you’re coming from. If you don’t feel like participating in events I completely understand that. While I know you’re an amazing person whose posts I believe make people smile, I respect any decision you make. 

Again, if you ever want to talk, my pms are always open and I’d love to chat. 

edit: I just read your other message. You should love yourself no matter what. Anybody who is rude to you is just missing out on how kind and generous of a person you are.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Thanks guys. It's just I don't know, I'm getting bored from the site and I had a bad experience with Twitter about my race and I just feel like giving up on all social media. If a black person can't use Twitter without feeling attacked, then what's the point of having any social media. Hearting my very important post about feeling attacked? That's so rude! I just can't with Twitter and I think I might do what my fellow user @BiggestFanofACCF did before they left is give away all my tbt and collectibles and take a big break. How long it may be, I don't know. I just want to be accepted but racist people just don't want that. Sometimes I wish I was white. Then I would never have to deal with this



I totally get you, but I think you’re giving them too much power over you. Be yourself and block, mute, ignore and report if anyone is racist (it is against twitter policy; twitter seems to act more on nobodies being racist than a certain former president). I am sorry that you had some bad experiences; I had some too but not race related. still left a bad enough taste to prevent me posting anxiety free though.



Spoiler: minor bother



just some depression and anxiety. I wanted to reply to something on twitter and I just deleted it. I want to redo it but am kind worried it was seen and i don’t want to spam the person. been feeling kind meh lately since the last time I went to her streams and replied to some tweets. would love to go to more of her streams but i feel unwelcome among the rest of the viewers. not that i’m coming there for them but i try to say hello and chat in spite social anxiety. everyone just is so desperate for attention :/


----------



## Neb (Jul 17, 2021)

I was trying to set up a micro SD adapter to my PS Vita and I lost everything. Now I have to hope I can restore the backup of my system's files...


----------



## King koopa (Jul 17, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I totally get you, but I think you’re giving them too much power over you. Be yourself and block, mute, ignore and report if anyone is racist (it is against twitter policy; twitter seems to act more on nobodies being racist than a certain former president). I am sorry that you had some bad experiences; I had some too but not race related. still left a bad enough taste to prevent me posting anxiety free though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Toska said:


> I understand where you’re coming from. If you don’t feel like participating in events I completely understand that. While I know you’re an amazing person whose posts I believe make people smile, I respect any decision you make.
> 
> Again, if you ever want to talk, my pms are always open and I’d love to chat.
> 
> edit: I just read your other message. You should love yourself no matter what. Anybody who is rude to you is just missing out on how kind and generous of a person you are.


Alright guys, I've made my decision. I'll stay here. This community is nice, but I'll just not participate in events as much


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm nervous for my first day of work. I hope I can understand everything they teach me and do well > <


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2021)

really not ready to go home


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2021)

I think grandpa is trying to help the family out. I mean, really. But due to my grandma and mom just hating and holding grudges on him, he just doesn't want to deal with it. Like what the ****. Ya'll should have just gone your separate ways if that were the case.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 17, 2021)

Spoiler



I wish I could stop feeling anxious about my posts/tweets and just leave my stuff there. It annoys me so I hate to know how my few followers feel ><. I hate making typos too and having to delete and repost to fix it.

The usual stuff still bothering me. Why can’t I just forget and move on? Or the source permanently go away.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Sometimes I feel like everyone hates me


I feel the same, both online and irl 

--

I don't really know what I'm supposed to be doing tomorrow for work. I wasn't really told but I guess I can just use my initiative and figure it out myself. Regardless, the fact that I don't know for sure makes me worried.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2021)

these guys really tryna stress me out and bring out my abuse triggers, not a great way to end this vacation


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 18, 2021)

internet has been so bad the past days, idk what’s wrong with my ISP. I could be playing at midnight and my internet would still lag in coop. :/ how annoying.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 18, 2021)

I downloaded some watercolor brushes that I’ve been wanting for awhile, but I’m completely overwhelmed by them and I have no idea where to start with them.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 18, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 18, 2021)

Feeling so empty today, I have no idea what to do nor do I have any motivation to actually do anything.
Also I'm extremelly annoyed by how much weight I actually gained since beginning of pregnancy and there is
still about 2 month to go.. besides eating a lot of watermelon and strawberries I didn't even eat that much crazy
things, so I don't understand where the 15kg come from.. U-U


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Feeling so empty today, I have no idea what to do nor do I have any motivation to actually do anything.
> Also I'm extremelly annoyed by how much weight I actually gained since beginning of pregnancy and there is
> still about 2 month to go.. besides eating a lot of watermelon and strawberries I didn't even eat that much crazy
> things, so I don't understand where the 15kg come from.. U-U


15kg is normal, don't worry! A lot of the weight gain will be caused by additional fluids needed to protect and support the baby, e.g. amniotic fluid, placenta, blood, etc rather than caused by your diet. Remember that you're doing something incredible and it'll all be worth it when (s)he gets here!


----------



## jiny (Jul 18, 2021)

i feel ugly lol


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm not sure what changed, but I can't login to this forum on my pc (I'm on my phone now). It just says "user can't be found"...and tells me to check the browser console. I do see an error there, and it says that adblock is the reason. But I didn't tell adblock to block anything. So...I don't know what changed, or how to fix it. Lol.

I even turned off adblock entirely for this site, and it did nothing. Apparently it's a tracker called 'googletagmanager' that is being blocked.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 18, 2021)

I stayed up too late again and am so sleepy right now. also pulled a few times in a gacha game last night got nothing. used up my leaf tickets in pocket camp and didn’t get what i wanted (i got halfway back to where I was by using my free trial though. now will do my best to save for donut cookies). Used the free x10 pull ticket today in the one gacha game but all dupes :/. I need to get started on food drawing but haven’t had the energy. If I get rid of my sleepiness, I should push myself otherwise I might not get back to drawing if i keep this up >< and I really don’t want that to happen.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 18, 2021)

Feeling down, dude. Need a hug.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Feeling down, dude. Need a hug.


sending you virtual hugs my love 


we made plans to go to a amusement/waterpark tomorrow but it's my time of the month, so much for that


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2021)

feels like everything is going wrong lately and i dunno what to do with myself and I don't have anyone to talk to about it


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2021)

I keep falling asleep but I don’t want to go to sleep yet.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 19, 2021)

Why can't I go to sleep


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2021)

Feeling really isolated lately and not able to talk about my feelings.  Just numbing myself at this point.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 19, 2021)

Didn't get a lot of sleep last night due to it being so warm and woke up around 3am feeling sick and exhausted, managed to get a bit more sleep but still feeling pretty crap. I honestly don't know how I'm going to make it through work today and the rest of the week both physically and mentally.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 19, 2021)

I have a dentist appoint in the afternoon. .--.

Now, there are some things I like about going to dentist appointments.
#1: It gets me out of the house
#2: It gets my mind off of things.

But for the most part, they (and the day before) just stress me the heck out.

For one thing, I am one of those people who doesn't want anyone putting anything in my mouth except for myself.  I am also one of those people that has a hard time staying still for extended amounts of time, this includes keeping my mouth wide open.

Furthermore, I have a hard time with really good upkeep.  I am always stressing/worried if I am gonna get told that my upkeep is not good enough, especially when it comes to flossing.

And then my dad and my grandma will lecture me on how I need to take better care of my teeth.

;-;  .-.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2021)

I forgot to take my antibiotic. >< My ear is bothering me a little and so is my jaw. Not close to being as bad as it was when I first got the infection, but still hurts a little.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 19, 2021)

UGH

There's so many conflicting feelings and anger within the family... lots and lots of grudges, but I believe my grandpa's trying to help? Anyways, it's awful to keep these kind of emotions going. Like he tries to help but gets yelled at by everyone... due to their beef with him. Decades worth of beef from what I gather. And ppl don't realize mom acts like a ****ing martyr? And yeah she's stressed out, but wtf that doesn't give her a goddamn reason to yell at everyone. Maybe if they had hearing aids they would REALLY know how bad it is...


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 19, 2021)

Spoiler: Rambles 



I didn’t get my second covid vaccine today.

I went in and they were only offering moderna. I feel bad for leaving but the thought of mixing the vaccines just feels wrong to me. I’m sure I’m just being silly and irrational but idk. I’ll call the pharmacies and see if they have Pfizer.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2021)

Went out to buy a vacuum today. Well, they have them stored in their storage, so I had to talk to one of the people working there.
I was walking awkwardly around, acting like I'm checking out other things until one of the sellers approached me and asked if he
can help me. I was already extremelly anxious at that point (social anxiety is fun!) and well, I said yes and what I wanted and when 
he asked something back, I understood but my brain just wouldn't work 'cause of the anxiety. Since I live in a foreign country they
are speaking another language, which is french. My french is good enough to communicate, but with anxiety it totally shut off the
french section in my brain and I was like "Uhhhh... je ne comprends pas..." (= I don't understand) and he luckily instantly asked if
I prefered to speak in english, which I was accepting. But still, I hate when this happens, as it crushes the little confidence I have.
I don't want to bother french people by not speaking french to them. I can understand when you're a tourist, but I'm living here 
since years and I can speak french, just in a moment like that my anxiety can crush all my french knowledge so that I completely
shut down. I know that my fiancé wouldn't be happy about it either, I mean he understands that my anxiety can do it, but he's 
always so happy and proud when I handle something alone and in french. I wish this stupid anxiety could just go away already..


----------



## deana (Jul 19, 2021)

I woke up today feeling awful, I think it's related to all the wildfire smoke really starting to take a toll on me. The air quality has been very bad for several days now, so hopefully it will improve soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2021)

still a little over an hour before we get to the next hotel, we've only been in the car for about 3 hours but I'm so tired 
prob cause we rode in the car for about 10 hours yesterday lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2021)

Why d'ya have to create an account just cause you want to order like 1-2 items lol


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 19, 2021)

job search is pain
hoping to lock something down early so i'm not unemployed when I graduate... *insert panic emote here*


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 19, 2021)

This nit whit in the comments of a video on YouTube, has created at least ten accounts to continuously disagree with me after one comment on orca. Now I keep blocking them, but they keep making new accounts.

Clearly they have nothing else to do to keep themselves occupied. 

But this its annoying how I cant completely block them  Not to mention my battery.


----------



## oak (Jul 19, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Rambles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not feel silly, I would have walked out also. I hope you can find somewhere offering Pfizer soon.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 19, 2021)

feeling demotivated and worried about the future


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 19, 2021)

oak said:


> Do not feel silly, I would have walked out also. I hope you can find somewhere offering Pfizer soon.



You’re super sweet, thank you  Hopefully I’ll be able to. The nurse at the vaccine hub wasn’t very kind and told me the closest place to get Pfizer was an hour away but I don’t think that’s true.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Rambles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both Moderna and Pfizer were designed using similar technologies. They're near identical in terms of function and effectiveness and are perfectly safe to mix.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2021)

My Dad just told me that there was a deadly crash just around the corner of his restaurant. A truck driver (my Dad gets also often delivered from him) didn't see a 58yo person on his bike while taking a turn and he well, crushed him, I guess? He died on the spot.


----------



## oak (Jul 19, 2021)

Chris said:


> Both Moderna and Pfizer were designed using similar technologies. They're near identical in terms of function and effectiveness and are perfectly safe to mix.


What you're saying is most likely true and you're definitely smarter then me, and yet the thought of mixing vaccines still scares me. I just wanna be as protected as possible.

There's no shame in wanting Pfizer for your second shot @-Lumi-  so don't worry. At least you took that step to get vaccinated!


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2021)

oak said:


> What you're saying is most likely true and you're definitely smarter then me, and yet the thought of mixing vaccines still scares me. I just wanna be as protected as possible.


For context, I'm a scientist and have handled COVID-19 mRNA. There are no significant differences between these two vaccines and you won't compromise your safety by mixing them. If after still hearing this you do not wish to, that is fine, but please understand that there is no risk in doing so.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 19, 2021)

Stressed. Need to calm down.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2021)

I have a headache and it's only mid-afternoon. I usually get rid of them by going to sleep


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 19, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Feeling so empty today, I have no idea what to do nor do I have any motivation to actually do anything.
> Also I'm extremelly annoyed by how much weight I actually gained since beginning of pregnancy and there is
> still about 2 month to go.. besides eating a lot of watermelon and strawberries I didn't even eat that much crazy
> things, so I don't understand where the 15kg come from.. U-U


I feel you on the pregnancy weight gain! Did you know that you gain 40-50%more blood during pregnancy? That is actually where most of the weight comes from! That and the placenta, which is a couple of pounds on its own. It's also why we get so HOT all the time during pregnancy! Try not to worry about the weight and make sure you're eating foods rich in good fat too, like salmon and avocados (assuming you aren't allergic to fish or anything, of course). I'm here if you need to vent!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2021)

Slept terribly.  Fell asleep without taking my night medicine.  Feel terrible.  Not accomplishing anything.

And still without a good job over a year after I’ve graduated from university.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Slept terribly.  Fell asleep without taking my night medicine.  Feel terrible.  Not accomplishing anything.
> 
> And still without a good job over a year after I’ve graduated from university.


i also haven't found a good job after uni so you're not alone, i know the feeling, i hope you'll find something soon!!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I feel you on the pregnancy weight gain! Did you know that you gain 40-50%more blood during pregnancy? That is actually where most of the weight comes from! That and the placenta, which is a couple of pounds on its own. It's also why we get so HOT all the time during pregnancy! Try not to worry about the weight and make sure you're eating foods rich in good fat too, like salmon and avocados (assuming you aren't allergic to fish or anything, of course). I'm here if you need to vent!



Thank you for the kind words and information. I didn't know it's that much more blood, wow!! Also that's why I keep getting complains about being too hot during the night to get some hugs, hmpf 
I am going to try and not worry about it anymore, after all it's "only" 2 months left. I actually love salmon! I'm sad that raw / smoked it's not good for pregnant women, but cooked one is good aswell. I will definitely add more of it to my foodchoice. 
And thank you a lot for offering to be here for me!! <3


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 19, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Thank you for the kind words and information. I didn't know it's that much more blood, wow!! Also that's why I keep getting complains about being too hot during the night to get some hugs, hmpf
> I am going to try and not worry about it anymore, after all it's "only" 2 months left. I actually love salmon! I'm sad that raw / smoked it's not good for pregnant women, but cooked one is good aswell. I will definitely add more of it to my foodchoice.
> And thank you a lot for offering to be here for me!! <3


I know, I wish smoked salmon was in the allowable food options too. And yeah, "only" 2 months, but like, the longest 2 months ever! And of course! Always here


----------



## Toska (Jul 19, 2021)

Not an issue anymore.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 19, 2021)

Feeling frustrated and resentful. 

I was really frustrated and lashed out not too long ago, actually. :/


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2021)

I just woke up (it was 5:45 pm when my mom woke up). I was in a lot of pain earlier because of my ear and jaw again; grateful my mom let me sleep after i gave my cat her pill and took pain killers this morning but dang… 

A little worried about some of my friends. Also worried i might make one or both of them mad unintentionally some day ><


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Rambles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eek this actually happened to my mom as well. she had an appointment yesterday to get her second shot of pfizer, since that’s what the clinic said they had, only for her to find out once she got there that all they were offering was moderna. total waste of time. you’re not being silly or irrational for walking out - mixing vaccines doesn’t sound great to me either, or to my mom. i hope you’re able to get pfizer soon. >_<


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2021)

There was another art sharing thread and i posted some of my art even though I know it isn’t great. starting to get the delete the post itch . I am really proud of those drawings though but ugh, I am so nervous ><.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> There was another art sharing thread and i posted some of my art even though I know it isn’t great. starting to get the delete the post itch . I am really proud of those drawings though but ugh, I am so nervous ><.


I can relate to that. My art looks like garbage compared to some other users, and I'm surprised everyone seems to like it for that reason, and I can relate to being nervous. At the end of the day, it doesn't really matter, to me anyways, what other people think about my art. I do me, and they do them.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2021)

Anxiety sucks. Every time I post or even message a friend, I get anxiety about annoying them or overdoing it. When will I be mentally at peace? I have tried meditation (a guy I used to be friends with suggested it but yeah, I can’t do it and small part of it may be because i can’t get over being pissed at him for over three years).

Sleeping till five forty has threw me off. I feel like crap and my ear is still sensitive and hurting a little. ><

 I have something special planned for a friend’s birthday and now I am worried it might not be funny or it ends up hurting our friendship. Maybe i should cancel it :/ I already know my sense of humor does not exist.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> There was another art sharing thread and i posted some of my art even though I know it isn’t great. starting to get the delete the post itch . I am really proud of those drawings though but ugh, I am so nervous ><.


Well, we all start somewhere, right? Trust me, when I first started drawing in 2015, it was utter garbage lol. In fact, it took me two hours in total to finish it. Whenever I see someone who is starting out or still getting the hang of drawing, I can relate to them, including you and Koopadude100. If you keep looking for ways to improve and having fun (which is also really important!), I'm sure you'll get better as time goes on. Even I have some ways to go despite compliments from kind people around here and I'm up for the challenge. After all, we don't become professionals in a single night! The last thing I want to happen is my drawing skills stagnating and it's tough.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Well, we all start somewhere, right? Trust me, when I first started drawing in 2015, it was utter garbage lol. In fact, it took me two hours in total to finish it. Whenever I see someone who is starting out or still getting the hang of drawing, I can relate to them, including you and Koopadude100. If you keep looking for ways to improve and having fun (which is also really important!), I'm sure you'll get better as time goes on. Even I have some ways to go despite compliments from kind people around here and I'm up for the challenge. After all, we don't become professionals in a single night! The last thing I want to happen is my drawing skills stagnating and it's tough.



you’re right ; I keep trying to tell myself that but so difficult to convince myself . Also doesn’t help I haven’t drawn a lot recently; nervous it is going to stagnate. But, I think first I should worry about getting rid of this pain that has added on to my recent sleep schedule problem since the lack of energy is why I haven’t been drawing. I definitely am not discouraged or giving up, though I will admit I feel like I am diving into this hobby blind and am daunted by how much there is to learn. Thanks for sharing your thoughts with me .


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> you’re right ; I keep trying to tell myself that but so difficult to convince myself . Also doesn’t help I haven’t drawn a lot recently; nervous it is going to stagnate. But, I think first I should worry about getting rid of this pain that has added on to my recent sleep schedule problem since the lack of energy is why I haven’t been drawing. I definitely am not discouraged or giving up, though I will admit I feel like I am diving into this hobby blind and am daunted by how much there is to learn. Thanks for sharing your thoughts with me .


You're welcome! Your health comes first so don't push yourself unnecessarily! No one's pressuring you to meet a deadline or anything like that.


----------



## a potato (Jul 19, 2021)

Something that really shouldn’t bother me because I don’t know how it could happen given the circumstances. Nonetheless, this brain of mine says otherwise.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2021)

I’m contemplating changing my username here and on twitter but I really like my username and don’t want to confuse my followers. i should have never used my gaming name that my friends are familiar with :/. I am terrible with coming up with new names though.


----------



## jadetine (Jul 19, 2021)

My son poured my fancy Shiseido face sunscreen in the party favor bags I had staged for his classmates...  I spent precious time planning and putting those together. OTL The bottle is very light now. T_T
Sunscreen doesn't just wipe off, kid! Nobody wants greasy slick candy and stickers; sus AF. 
Pat me on the back for not flipping out at him... much. 
CHILD!


----------



## Kattea (Jul 19, 2021)

Spoiler



I need to pack because I have to move, like really soon. I've been uncharacteristically productive for the past week and now.. the exhaustion has caught up to me and I'm like.. too depressed to pack? Even though I need to move in order to start my dream job and be less depressed. I just can't bring myself to be productive right now and I feel like a poor excuse for an adult.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m contemplating changing my username here and on twitter but I really like my username and don’t want to confuse my followers. i should have never used my gaming name that my friends are familiar with :/. I am terrible with coming up with new names though.


I'd consider the reasons you're contemplating changing it to begin with. Since you like it, it makes the most sense to keep it. If you don't like it to some degree, or just want something new, you could change your title to, "previously Dunquixote" so as not to confuse people who follow you. If you're considering changing it to, in a sense, run away from something or avoid facing something or someone, I think you'll end up disappointed, as it won't be a veil for very long. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 20, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I'd consider the reasons you're contemplating changing it to begin with. Since you like it, it makes the most sense to keep it. If you don't like it to some degree, or just want something new, you could change your title to, "previously Dunquixote" so as not to confuse people who follow you. If you're considering changing it to, in a sense, run away from something or avoid facing something or someone, I think you'll end up disappointed, as it won't be a veil for very long. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!



Thanks so much for giving me some input and and the good luck . Yeah, I think you’re right, I just can’t help wanting to believe I can have a social media account that is private from friends and free myself from the stuff that have been bothering me for so long, or at least to some degree even if this doesn’t erase it from my brain.  And even though none of my friends play AC or post on these forums, I can’t help fretting a bit (then again, I could just not vent about stuff here ). I’ll think on it some more. Thanks so much for your time


----------



## deana (Jul 20, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m contemplating changing my username here and on twitter but I really like my username and don’t want to confuse my followers. i should have never used my gaming name that my friends are familiar with :/. I am terrible with coming up with new names though.



I don't have any advice for this but I did want to say I've been thinking about the exact same thing and it is actually very stressful! I feel like I want to change my name too but I can't come up with anything and it seems like everyone else just has way cooler usernames than anything I could think of.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 20, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I don't have any advice for this but I did want to say I've been thinking about the exact same thing and it is actually very stressful! I feel like I want to change my name too but I can't come up with anything and it seems like everyone else just has way cooler usernames than anything I could think of.


I love your username! It's so cute!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 20, 2021)

My head hurts so bad that I feel like crying


----------



## deana (Jul 20, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I love your username! It's so cute!


 
Thank you that it sweet of you to say so, it's really just my name and pants 

I'm really mostly interested in changing it because it is my steam/discord name and I'd like something different for here


----------



## King koopa (Jul 20, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Thank you that it sweet of you to say so, it's really just my name and pants
> 
> I'm really mostly interested in changing it because it is my steam/discord name and I'd like something different for here



Well, you do you. Change it if you want, it's not like anyone here is forcing you to change it. If it helps, you could just shorten it to Deana but it's just a suggestion, like I said before, you do you


----------



## deana (Jul 20, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Well, you do you. Change it if you want, it's not like anyone here is forcing you to change it. If it helps, you could just shorten it to Deana but it's just a suggestion, like I said before, you do you



I very well may do that I'm just awful at making decisions  even not very important ones such as this lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2021)

idk if I'm just overreacting but seeing people on Instagram hate white people just for being white really hurts me and I know it's not as bad as racism against poc but it's really been affecting me terribly to the point ive started believing I'm a terrible person for being white and my mental health has already been horrible and I did try blocking the account which has been affecting me but i still feel really bad and plus on top of my mental health already being bad and being sick it's just really not good and I'm not sure those people who say things like that know how badly it can affect people man I'm legitimately crying because of all of it


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2021)

Meraki said:


> - snip -



Yeah, unfortunately there seems to be hate on both sides when I wish there wasn’t.  :/ I wish there was more love and peace in the world, and friendliness between people.  The only thing I or anyone really can do is to set an example by treating everyone with decency and friendliness, without even thinking about discriminating against anyone.  I’m sorry that those people made you cry.  I hope you feel better soon.   (this is Midoriya btw, lmao)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 20, 2021)

The second moderna knocked me and some coworkers out for a day. Not saying that's bad, just suggesting to people in general not to make plans the day after.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2021)

Saitama said:


> - snip -


thank you so much man  i really wish that everyone could just love each other and be nice despite skin color too, i feel like people get so caught up in fighting racism that they just end up being racist and hypocritical themselves and try to justify it by saying "oh white people wanna be oppressed so bad reverse racism doesn't exist lol" even if that were the case I don't understand the need to make fun of people for their skin color white or not, i wish everyone could get along


----------



## Neb (Jul 20, 2021)

I forgot to take my antidepressant again. The withdrawal was awful all day. It doesn’t help my obsessive thoughts, but it generally lessens my negative emotions.

I’ve started to outline a novel idea that’s been in the back of my mind for a while. Without revealing too much, the story about an autistic teenager that is dealing with toxic people in their life. A part of writing it is to cope with the years of trauma, but it’s also to share what being autistic is actually like. There’s always been a huge shortage of characters on the spectrum, especially ones that are three dimensional so I’m more than happy to write one.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 20, 2021)

I can't believe how fragile my nails are. No wonder that I keep biting them to have them super short.
Due to not feeling my fingers a lot lately, I didn't have the urge to bite them, so they grew a bit.. and 
with that I mean they are about 0,2mm long.. so not long at all. However, my nails are so freaking fragile
that they are easily bending and today I was cleaning a bit and one of the nails bend so much, that it was 
actually bleeding. Don't think I ever had my nail bend that much before. That hurts and now I know for sure
that I will never want long nails ever again. (And yes, I took vitamins to have them stronger, as I was missing 
some and doctor told me to take it to make them stronger.. didn't help anything. They are literally as flexible 
as a piece of paper)


----------



## Holla (Jul 20, 2021)

Ontario has a lot of northern forest fires right now. While I’m not near them personally the smoke has made it’s way to the area I live. I was outside for lunch yesterday and it was beautiful and clear out. Later in the afternoon it started to get dark and smoky. I woke up this morning for my 45 min drive to work and it was super dark. The sun was an eerie orange circle that you could easily look at without hurting your eyes and you could see the smoke drift across it. It’s supposed to clear up a bit later today but it really is awful. I drove with my lights on this morning just to be safe.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm tired & feel like a robot lately dpdr is really killing me this week


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2021)

Meraki said:


> idk if I'm just overreacting but seeing people on Instagram hate white people just for being white really hurts me and I know it's not as bad as racism against poc but it's really been affecting me terribly to the point ive started believing I'm a terrible person for being white and my mental health has already been horrible and I did try blocking the account which has been affecting me but i still feel really bad and plus on top of my mental health already being bad and being sick it's just really not good and I'm not sure those people who say things like that know how badly it can affect people man I'm legitimately crying because of all of it


Yeah both are as dumb and really, I don't get why communities need to be so polarized and generalized and assuming everyone white is bad cause they're not black etc. Yeah, I had to unfollow a lot of account because they were posting passive-aggressive BLM stuff and god know what more. I've seen the same with a lot of LGBTQ+ people and accounts as well (not gonna repost/cite stuff here for reasons) but yeah they believe it's their right to hate on cis and/or straight people no reason other them, being that. Like how much do they actually know what other things that person might be?


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 20, 2021)

Spoiler: Job rambles



So I quit my job when the pandemic started because my dads in the at-risk group for covid and I was a preschool teacher. He’s fully vaccinated now and I will hopefully be vaccinated soon too so now I’m looking for a job again.

The first childcare centre I worked at is hiring again and I’m on the fence about applying. I worked in their before & after school program with school aged kids and did some work within the childcare centre with the little ones as well. I left because I needed a full time job and I thought I might move out west but that didn’t pan out.

I loved the centre and I think it would be really lovely to work their again! But I’m also kind of nervous? I’m basically in the same boat that I was when I last worked there at 19. Which is kind of embarrassing. I still don’t have a degree. I still live at home. I still don’t drive. It just makes me feel a little weird to think about.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2021)

Holla said:


> Ontario has a lot of northern forest fires right now. While I’m not near them personally the smoke has made it’s way to the area I live. I was outside for lunch yesterday and it was beautiful and clear out. Later in the afternoon it started to get dark and smoky. I woke up this morning for my 45 min drive to work and it was super dark. The sun was an eerie orange circle that you could easily look at without hurting your eyes and you could see the smoke drift across it. It’s supposed to clear up a bit later today but it really is awful. I drove with my lights on this morning just to be safe.


You're experiencing this as well, right? I only found out about the forest fires yesterday and it's a little saddening, to be honest. No wonder why I smelled something funny when I left the house and that the skies weren't that clear, even today. Even the air quality has gone bad. I really hope this will pass very soon. I'm not near those forest fires, but the smoke can really go far to the southern part of the province.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 20, 2021)

The lack of rain in my area is causing rivers amd waterfalls fo dry up, but the worst part is livestock farmers are having to put their animals down, because it's so dry...


----------



## Toska (Jul 20, 2021)

Today was the first day of something I have to be doing for the next two weeks. I’m already so tired from just today, I’m not sure how I’m going to keep making it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 20, 2021)

Cleaning this place is such a waste of time. I’ve just swept and mopped the floor and there’s bugs already crawling all over it. I hate coming here and I can’t wait to go home and shower.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 20, 2021)

Spoiler: Rambles including painkillers & such



Here twice in one day, sorry about that  

I'm so frustrated. My dad's got it in his head that his painkillers are part of why he's not getting better? Like the painkillers are keeping him sore. And sure - if this pain was _recent _maybe it would be a different story but he's been in pain my whole life. He was in an accident when I was a kid and he never fully healed from it - chronic pain is something he deals with and I know it's hard for him. Obviously the being in pain part is hard but he also struggles with not being able to work and being dependent on disability. 

He recently made the decision - without really talking to his doctor - to quit some of his pain medication cold turkey. The plan with the doctor was to get a _lower dose _of one of the medications and receive a higher quantity of the other one he's on to balance it out until he's weaned off of the first medication. Turns out the lower dose isn't covered by his disability so without consulting his doctor he just... took the higher quantity of the other medication and didn't get the lower dose of the other one. 

It's rough. He's been taking his prescription pills, advil, naproxen, this other pain medication he was prescribed years ago, and he's drinking. Not huge amounts but the fact that he'll have taken painkillers and still sometimes have a can of beer isn't okay. But he does it anyways. He's convinced himself that because he isn't out of his prescription pills he's fine - ignoring the fact that he's taking other OTC medications _and _drinking to get by. And even then he's in terrible shape. 

I asked him what the big plan is and he wants to get off both his prescription painkillers because it's "just withdrawals right now I'm not actually sore" when _that's not true. _It's just not. He's definitely going through withdrawals and the withdrawals are rough _but that's not his only problem. _He's got nerve damage for God's sake. It's not like he broke an arm, they put him on too strong of a painkiller and he became addicted but now his arm is healed. His nerve damage never went away. 

I'm just so tired.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Rambles including painkillers & such
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're looking for any input regarding your father's medications and how they might mix with alcohol, then you're welcome to shoot me a message with the details of them. My word isn't gospel, of course, but I'm knowledgeable on this topic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2021)

gonna be nice having some alone time later this week, my mom can be such a muppet at times.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 20, 2021)

I went to the dentist today and good news: they may have found the source of my pain. small irritation: “you know it’s that pop you drink.” -.- I know I know. 

Also still worried about some of my friends.

Wish something else would just go away permanently.

i hate the highlight text option in twitch.

I am watching a skyward sword stream and am bothered by all the throw the cat comments. i know it is a game but ugh. it just disgusts me. Not really enjoying the stream now :/

So crabby. I can’t remember if I took my medicine after I woke up from nap after the dentist appointment. I thought I did, so I guess I have to go through being crabby for the rest of the day.


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2021)

i get my ap exam scores tomorrow and i’m stressing out over them bc i know i didn’t do very well


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 21, 2021)

This little fruit fly is annoying me. There was another bug in the room that my mom and I never found .


----------



## Neb (Jul 21, 2021)

I took my dog on a walk and a guy I went to High School with said **** you to me. I’ve been told that so many times by teenagers that it means nothing. My heart rate doesn’t go up, I don’t feel distressed, and I don’t care about what they think of me anymore. The only thing I felt was frustration from running into him. I’m sick of being reminded of every rude person I went to school with. It’s not surprising since I’m in a rural area, but it gets old. At least I’m finally moving to a bigger city in a few weeks…


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 21, 2021)

Lazy MacGuffins.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 21, 2021)

used my gems up the minute maintenance was over and no luck. :/ getting tired of this bad luck and lack of new free crystal sources. Hopefully i’ll pull the unit in the remaining free tickets I have to earn, but idk, i really lost the motivation to play now . And i stayed up too late again.

Bothered about something else too.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 21, 2021)

Woke up and Luna peed all over the bathroom. I know that she likes to pee into the bed of the other cats and I always thought it's to put her smell there, but the fact that she peed all over the bathroom floor, I finally put it together, that she might in fact have a infection or something like that and is not clean because of that. She's castrated, so that's not the problem. In 3 hours I know more. My poor Luna.. like she didn't go through enough already and I don't even understand her signs


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 21, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Woke up and Luna peed all over the bathroom. I know that she likes to pee into the bed of the other cats and I always thought it's to put her smell there, but the fact that she peed all over the bathroom floor, I finally put it together, that she might in fact have a infection or something like that and is not clean because of that. She's castrated, so that's not the problem. In 3 hours I know more. My poor Luna.. like she didn't go through enough already and I don't even understand her signs



Oh no! I’m really sorry to hear that. I hope you’ll be able to find out what’s wrong and get her in the vet (I hope it’s nothing serious ) and get whatever is wrong taken care of.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 21, 2021)

I had to get a blood test done for work today and almost fainted  why am I so bad with blood tests it's embarrassing


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2021)

Feeling rough today. Is blowing off work to watch _Harry Potter_ acceptable? Going to try and get through the bare minimum just so I can email my supervisor and say,_ "look, I completed this part!"_ and then I'll go curl up in a ball on the couch and feel sorry for myself.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 21, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I had to get a blood test done for work today and almost fainted  why am I so bad with blood tests it's embarrassing



If it makes you feel better: My father is a really strong man. He could probably cut his finger off while working with a saw and would 
calmly come to ask for help, lol. However, the only thing that he can't stand for some reason is a blood test. He always has to lay down
for 5 - 10 minutes once they took blood from him or else he is fainting. So nothing to be embarassed about! 

Also I used to be so bad with blood tests (phobia of needles), I wouldn't accept to get my blood taken unless my fiancé was there
to hold my hand.. when I was 23 years old and I would still cry like a baby


----------



## Stikki (Jul 21, 2021)

Neb said:


> I took my dog on a walk and a guy I went to High School with said **** you to me. I’ve been told that so many times by teenagers that it means nothing. My heart rate doesn’t go up, I don’t feel distressed, and I don’t care about what they think of me anymore. The only thing I felt was frustration from running into him. I’m sick of being reminded of every rude person I went to school with. It’s not surprising since I’m in a rural area, but it gets old. At least I’m finally moving to a bigger city in a few weeks…


Honestly, you're doing the best thing possible by moving, especially to a big city. Whilst cities obviously have more people, I find city folk (heh) are less focused on what others are doing and way more diverse, meaning less likely to be mean and judgemental. Smaller areas everyone is very into each other's business and everyone seems to know everyone. It's a shame your dog didn't get mad at that person though, that might have given him a much needed fright.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2021)

ive become so numb to my anxiety that I didn't realize how bad it actually is. I really should get that checked out.

also heading home and I'm kinda bummed abt it but idk I'll try to keep my head up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2021)

I can't stand blood tests either. Unless they are 110% necessary I just don't take them.. yeah that bad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2021)

wow now I remember why I ****ing hate it here so much


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 21, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh no! I’m really sorry to hear that. I hope you’ll be able to find out what’s wrong and get her in the vet (I hope it’s nothing serious ) and get whatever is wrong taken care of.



The veterinaire was really confused, as he couldn't figure out why she would do that. I will now have to bring a urin test tomorrow morning, but he's pretty convinced that she is simply getting annoyed by the fact that there will be a baby soon. I didn't even think of this being a option, but the timing is fitting. The longer the pregnancy goes, the worse she became. Poor Luna trying already to show who's the boss of the house


----------



## Mad Aly (Jul 21, 2021)

Spoiler: A bit long and vent-y



Recently quit my latest job and didn't receive any compensation, most likely since it was during a training period. Spent over $200 on Uber the first week, too, because some of the places were too far/difficult for me to drive. In the meantime, I slowly but surely started driving myself through the freeways, so now I can drive pretty much anywhere, near and far. So, at least there's that. I was just annoyed at first that I got zero compensation and no reimbursement for gas or transportation. But I'm over it now. If anything, I find it funny how it all turned out. Last week, I drove over 45 minutes to their office just to drop off the company iPad, and I didn't even ask about compensation or reimbursement; I just didn't think it was worth mentioning/negotiating since I was still technically a trainee, and I quit before I even finished, so... might've been awkward to ask.

Also, I didn't see/couldn't find/didn't receive the replacement for my expiring debit card in the mail these past few weeks, so yesterday I called for another replacement. The lady told me the card number wouldn't change unless there were any fraudulent transactions, but today I noticed my current card isn't being accepted for one of my mobile payments. So I called again earlier today, and a different lady told me the card number has, in fact, changed since my current one has been marked as Lost (instead of Damaged). Makes sense for security purposes, of course, since someone might find the "lost" one. Just a little nerve-wracking that I don't have a debit card to use until I get my new one (which hopefully should come in later this week or early next week). Plus, it's my first time losing a card and getting a card declined/cancelled, and it's a real headache that I hope I never have to deal with again...

Though I do occasionally spend comfortably, I tend to be very careful with my money, so all of this kind of shook me and gave me a serious wake-up call. Just shows that these things can happen, but ideally shouldn't.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 21, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> The veterinaire was really confused, as he couldn't figure out why she would do that. I will now have to bring a urin test tomorrow morning, but he's pretty convinced that she is simply getting annoyed by the fact that there will be a baby soon. I didn't even think of this being a option, but the timing is fitting. The longer the pregnancy goes, the worse she became. Poor Luna trying already to show who's the boss of the house



I hope her urine test will end up okay.  Hopefully she’ll adjust eventually to the pregnancy or the baby. I’m glad you were able to pinpoint a possible reason for her behavior. That definitely makes sense.

I stayed up too late and now have no energy still . I want to play a game but not feeling it; still depressed about my gacha luck too .

Still need to get started on food drawing too. Maybe I should let them know about my energy issues and also jaw/ear issues and that I haven’t forgotten.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2021)

Chris said:


> Feeling rough today. Is blowing off work to watch _Harry Potter_ acceptable? Going to try and get through the bare minimum just so I can email my supervisor and say,_ "look, I completed this part!"_ and then I'll go curl up in a ball on the couch and feel sorry for myself.


Sometimes you just have to call out from work if you're not feeling well and or having sick related issues. I rarely call out, but there are times even I have to call out. I had to do that like two weeks ago because of food poisoning. Self care and rest is always good. Hope that you're feeling better now or soon!


----------



## Stikki (Jul 21, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wow now I remember why I ****ing hate it here so much


Why, what happened?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 21, 2021)

I've been having back pain lately even though I'm 16... this is probably going to be a lot worse when i'm middle aged...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Why, what happened?


it's a long story but I'll just say I really need to get out of this house. as in move out for good.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2021)

I keep sleeping well on alternating days and then the other days I forget to take my night medicine and fall asleep without it, making me feel off the next day.  Still feeling very depressed about not having a job or an actual life right now.

Going to be seeing my therapist and a psychiatrist soon about how I’m feeling and to change my medicine.  Hopefully this is just what I need to start doing better.

EDIT: and I wish these companies would stop offering me sales positions or just busy work.  I am NOT interested in a sales job.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2021)

can't believe I'm already home from my trip, I really liked it there even if there was less to do


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 21, 2021)

That feeling when work is making me so mean/cynical, but I am genuinely out of you-know-whats to give.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 21, 2021)

I fell asleep and I feel crappy now. still feel like I could sleep more. I should try to go to bed early tonight. Just been enjoying Pocket Camp way too much  and am to get all of the event furniture that doesn’t require tickets to craft. I really want to draw or play a game but am just so tired. Tomorrow I have to get up early for my dentist appointment too; am nervous that will aggravate the pain that I have been having and not fix it .


----------



## Stikki (Jul 22, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's a long story but I'll just say I really need to get out of this house. as in move out for good.


Ohhh, I thought you meant TBT! That sucks though, I am sorry to hear that. It's rotten when your home, which is meant to be your safe place and sanctuary, doesn't feel a good place to be. I really hope you get out of there soon x


----------



## a potato (Jul 22, 2021)

I bought a monitor stand but it came broken


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 22, 2021)

I forgot I also have counseling tomorrow. Well, I guess I can talk about some stuff that is bothering me but I don’t see a point. I keep talking about it but it doesn’t solve anything or make me feel better.

I feel like I’m mentally at my limit, frustrated and also tired. I got a lot of negative feelings that continue to build up; it’s nothing serious but… Will try to go to bed soon.

Also feel like I was just really crappy a bit ago. :/ I’m tired.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2021)

Slept rather meh for like no reason???  I mean sure I was a bit tired(earlier) when I got back home and laid down for a bit but, lol. 

Also gotta wash all the dishes today, wow : ))))


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 22, 2021)

I’m upset with myself. I should’ve just kept my mouth shut and shouldn’t have done some stuff. I just don’t know how to deal with my mental health issues. I should talk about this stuff to my counselor but honestly, I don’t think it will help and too much effort to think of the stuff.

I stayed up later than I wanted to. :/


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> The veterinaire was really confused, as he couldn't figure out why she would do that. I will now have to bring a urin test tomorrow morning, but he's pretty convinced that she is simply getting annoyed by the fact that there will be a baby soon. I didn't even think of this being a option, but the timing is fitting. The longer the pregnancy goes, the worse she became. Poor Luna trying already to show who's the boss of the house


This is absolutely a thing! My parents ended up having to rehome the cat they had when I was a newborn. They often found him curled up asleep on my face when I was in the cot.



TheDuke55 said:


> Sometimes you just have to call out from work if you're not feeling well and or having sick related issues. I rarely call out, but there are times even I have to call out. I had to do that like two weeks ago because of food poisoning. Self care and rest is always good. Hope that you're feeling better now or soon!


It feels almost lazy when working from home. Still feel rough today but I've only a week to finish my current project so need to make some effort to push onwards. Appreciate the well wishes!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2021)

I haven't eaten anything in almost 24 hours and I still don't want to eat bc this house is absolutely disgusting


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 22, 2021)

I called out of work today "sick" because I'm so exhausted and I feel like such a bad person. I made sure all of my appointments were organized and a coworker said she would do it. It's not a lot but I still feel so bad. idk


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2021)

If people can stop this woke digging culture that'd be nice thanks. I mean yeah you shouldn't probably do Holocaust jokes like that but really people who sit and dig up **** just to cancel others please jump off a cliff.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 22, 2021)

Just woke up to go to the dentist and I feel like crap. My mom keeps yelling at my cat to shut up and is being loud. still feeling kinda panicky from last night. i wish my mom would stop talking. i just woke up and am not in the mood to talk.

Also just saw a really disturbing article about Blizzard, though the source is Kotaku (don’t like kotaku). Not sure if I want to read it either way.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 22, 2021)

i wish i wasnt so bad at talking with people :/ i am absolutely horrible at trying to have a conversation and lately ive been feeling like i just want to isolate and not reach out to anyonr even though i know it will only make my socializing problem worse.. idk i guess i dont ask enough questions or present interesting topics, but i dont know what to say. maybe i shouldnt be hard on myself about it and just accept that i am not great at interacting with others


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 22, 2021)

I found out if pain continues that i am going to need a root canal.  I already feel so ugly with the ones i had done in the past. not what i wanted to hear.

feeling crappier than before about some stuff that happened because i keep dwelling on it..  why can’t i be normal and just let things go and also why can’t not be so socially awkward? i really hate how i am.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 22, 2021)

little kitten is crying from underneath the walkway outside my door. its so cute  but it sounds really hungry. the mom was there yesterday, but im just a little nervous that she wont come back ;-; i put down a tupperware lid with some water near the edge of the walkway and little baby walked out onto it immediately but was disappointed it was just some water :c i got a small microfiber washcloth and started to tuck it under the walkway and little baby climbed onto it immediately and started stretching out  i hope its mom comes back soon because it is hunger crying every time it hears me come over. im just sitting inside worrying about it now.. i hope mama comes back soon. i dont want to leave it to die and be alone, but i dont want to take it away from the mother if shes coming back. does anyone have any advice? obviously going to wait and see if the mom returns later

update: little mew is still out there but not hunger crying anymore, just a tiny mew if i say hello so im hoping the mom came back to feed it


----------



## S.J. (Jul 22, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I found out if pain continues that i am going to need a root canal.  I already feel so ugly with the ones i had done in the past. not what i wanted to hear.
> 
> feeling crappier than before about some stuff that happened because i keep dwelling on it..  why can’t i be normal and just let things go and also why can’t not be so socially awkward? i really hate how i am.


Sorry to hear about the root canal news.  I hope you're feeling better really soon.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 22, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Sorry to hear about the root canal news.  I hope you're feeling better really soon.



Thanks so much!  I’m really hoping the pain will be gone soon and if the tooth wasn’t causing it. it be my ear and not need a root canal. Been having some pain on the left side now too though .


----------



## S.J. (Jul 22, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much!  I’m really hoping the pain will be gone soon and if the tooth wasn’t causing it. it be my ear and not need a root canal. Been having some pain on the left side now too though .


Oh my gosh, it's too much!  I hope it clears up, and then you can have a break from the pain!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 22, 2021)

Long story short of it, is that my one coworkers needs to mind her own business. She does this constantly but today really got me mad. She upset an already grumpy dog I was working on to the point that he started to try to bite me, which he wasn't doin before she came over and upset him.

This is the EXACT reason why I get all sorts of dogs that in some cases, she's not even allowed to work with. I don't brush them on their head too hard, I'm calmer, gentler and nicer to them. Leave me alone and let me do my thing. It literally does not affect you how I'm brushing a dog.

I avoid confrontation and any sort of arguments, but if she does this again I'm prob gonna end up yelling at her to knock it off. She's been getting on my nerves with just how often she does it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2021)

Spoiler: tw: politics



dad told me to take my black lives matter sign out of the window cause apparently it's marxist


----------



## Mad Aly (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm getting real sick and tired of always having to apply to jobs... It's just the most draining and infuriating thing, 'cause it's like going through an endless void of constant nothing. I don't even know what I'm doing half the time; I just get so impatient and try to breeze/filter through the listings as quickly/efficiently as possible. And it doesn't help that my mom always gets on my case about it when I seem to be slacking off, either. Like, come on, I'm an adult. Leave me alone. _*sigh*_ I just want this hellish nightmare/limbo/misery to be over...


----------



## Zane (Jul 22, 2021)

why does everyone suck at driving


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 22, 2021)

I am feeling better but honestly feel like I am about to break. I almost threw up at the dentist today; I think from being how stressed I am about something that happened last night. I am extremely anxious and am conflicted. I couldn’t talk about it to my counselor. Everything she kept asking me touched my nerves. Like please stop. I hate counseling so much. I never wanted to go back to counseling and it honestly hasn’t helped me one bit.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 22, 2021)

My dads so sore. I feel almost, idk, selfish? I’m not sure if that’s the right word. But I’m upset because he’s sore as if it’s hard _for me _and that feels wrong. Obviously it’s worse for him. He’s so sore, he looks so rough, and I feel awful. I can’t do anything to help and I hate it. I feel useless.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 23, 2021)

I’m extremely depressed. I was happy with free pull I got but went all in partly because I wanted to get some legends that are being used for new clash, but mostly because I’m feel depressed. RIP gems and this banner is really crappy for French anniversary. I did get some new units but I should’ve stopped there. Dammit.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 23, 2021)

I've had a terrible headache all day that hasn't gone away  

Also still feeling out of place at work, like I don't fit in and I'm just awkward and annoying :')


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2021)

After literally two whole days of trying, I give up on the urin test for my cat. I even let her sleep with me in the bedroom with a toilet that has special litter in it to not absorb the pee. She refused to use it. She pooped in it, but nope.. peeing would be too good to be true. At least since I got the diffuseur from the vet she seems to not be wanting to pee anywhere random anymore and uses only the toilets in a normal way.. so I guess it's really the pregnancy that is stressing her out and made her do it! However, now I noticed that she has blood in her poop.. so I will go today to the vet and ask if I can get it tested.. I just hope they can somehow make it work, that I switch the urin test to a poop test, because I had to pay already for it and I don't have the money to "waste" like that honestly.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 23, 2021)

Stayed up too late again and still upset. I hope I feel better when I get up though I honestly don’t think so.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 23, 2021)

Just going to keep it vague, just need to semi-vent.
Horrific day in a lot of ways. Had a lot of trouble keeping it together, I am very concerned about a lot of people's safety. Never going to get that image out of my head.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

Blah, stuff still doesn't work with a VPN...wow sucky company not wanting to pay licenses for it though they keep removing it gtom youtube. ggs just ggs moves there.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2021



BluebearL said:


> Just going to keep it vague, just need to semi-vent.
> Horrific day in a lot of ways. Had a lot of trouble keeping it together, I am very concerned about a lot of people's safety. Never going to get that image out of my head.


Ouch, you alright? :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

One of my friends. So we were supposed to hangout last week when they(she and another of our friends) both got sick, one of them is obviously healthy now but for some reason it seems like some requirement is that we hang out all three? We do see each other once a week at work when I got to the main library where they both work and I said to this one, let me know if you want to hang out still I'm usually free unless I need to help mom with stuff. And she only went on in text like "Let's hope Xxxx is feeling better soon etc." which may take some time cause even throat stuff can be **** these days.... well sure if you don't want to see me at all let me know *shrugs* Or just say you're busy instead. And yeah she didn't work last tuesday cause she switched das so.. bruh lol.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 23, 2021)

I lost a friend recently. We weren’t close friends, but we used to text all of the time. They used to make me laugh until my sides hurt and tears would come out of my eyes. Sometimes I look at the last message from them and it was about how gross they thought milk was and we just kept sending funny milk gifs to each other after that. I won’t go into too much detail over what happened, but it was like something broke in their mind and they were seeing things that weren’t there. They had children and what happened that day was enough that they aren’t allowed to see them any more. There’s more to the story, but she left and as far as I’m aware they still don’t know where she is. I don’t know if they can get better or if they even want to at this point because the reality of what’s happened to their life. Also I just stayed up all night because I can’t sleep and I get to go get ready to go work a 10 hour day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2021)

Spoiler



it's really hard to explain but I'm so stressed here that my anxiety is literally through the roof nonstop and I constantly have a feeling of impending hurt/doom. 

I'm not suicidal or anything but I literally feel like my life is in danger. should've never come back home.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

Stores having one stock online and like part of it in store but you need to order what's online online like okay bruh why y'all have a store? lol.

Ok so she actually wanted to hang out thursday cause I might coming in to their place but man really lol....


----------



## Holla (Jul 23, 2021)

Zane said:


> why does everyone suck at driving



Ugh I so feel this lately. My work recently went back to being in office this week after working from home since April. I moved further away in May. So now I have to drive on the major highway/freeway here for 45mins twice a day for 5 days a week. The evenings after work are especially awful as the traffic starts to backup and everyone's bad driving habits/low patience really begin to show. So many people are on the highway for a shorter time than me too (the cars anyways). Ugh.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 23, 2021)

Zane said:


> why does everyone suck at driving


I know right? Especially here in New york. Yesterday I almost got I an accident because someone in another lane cut in my lane while I had a green light. If it wasn't for my quick reflexes to stomp on the brake at that time, my car would have been busted. I wish there was a higher age limit in driving, because there are too many teenagers (and I'm not one of them) on their phones and die in car crashes as a result. Maybe like 18 or 21 should be the limit so it can cut down on the deaths of car crashes.
Sorry if that was unnecessary it's just there's a lot of bad drivers where I live


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 23, 2021)

Spoiler: kitten



im devastated. the little kitten was still there this morning and came out to see me. i thought maybe it had been fed by its mom since it wasnt immediately hunger crying. little kitten did not want to leave me alone though and climbed onto my hand so i scooped it up and put it in my lap, and he was so cozy and began trying to nurse all over me. i felt so bad and told him there werent nipples there but of course the kitten didnt understand. i put him back down (im just sitting/laying on the walkway next to the one he sleeps under) and i told him id go get food but he wouldnt go back under the walkway and started crying so loud i knew it wasnt safe to leave him like that. i decided he was alone and needed food so i brought him inside and let him walk around on a soft blanket which he loved while i looked up what sort of formula to buy. i then took him upstairs and put him on the bed blanket so my s/o could watch him while i went to buy supplies. little baby was purring so loud and loved my s/o and the blankets but was still trying to nurse. i went out the door to leave and shop but i noticed the mom cat nearby in a bush looking at me and was so so so happy she was still there since the baby will have a much better chance with her since its so young and went and brought the kitten out and put it between the walkways where it was staying. the kitten wouldnt go under and hide and started crying when i backed away but the mom started towards it so i was happy that it was home. but she didnt end up going to get him. she went into another nearby bush and i saw there were 4 kittens there. i decided to pick up the little one and carry it toward the others since it was all alone and mom was too nervous to come get him. mom freaked out and ran away leaving her babies which was really sad :c but i was happy that little kitten was with his family again. well the mom came back and was sitting with all of the kittens for maybe 20 mins. i was so happy they were all together and little kitten was gonna be fed. my s/o and i were watching from the upstairs window since theyre cute but we saw the mom pick up the one previously loner kitten and carry him off. we have no idea where they went but i thought maybe she was moving the whole litter so i didnt want to follow and possibly scare her away from the kitten. well that was a while ago and the other kittens are still playing and cuddling in a bush but the other is nowhere near. i tried to look for him and call out with little mews since he was a very vocal and brave kitten who would walk right out to me for love. i feel devastated. i feel like the mom is abandoning it and i had a chance to save the kitten but i guessed wrong when i gave it back to the mom and now who knows what will happen. i feel so sad. i know i was supposed to do that but i wish i would have known the mom didnt want it. little baby was so sweet and friendly and cuddly and brave ;-; i hope his mom brings him back or were able to find him. we looked for a while but no luck. s/o is boarding around hoping to find them. he got really attached to the kitten in the 2 mins he cuddled him and is also worried the mom abandoned him. i dont know what to do but i just feel so devastated. i could have saved this baby and given him cozy blankets ;-;

just went to check on the other kittens and they are cuddling so sweetly. mom is not back yet and neither is little mewmew. its going to storm soon and im worried. i feel like i really let this kitten down. i just hope hes not alone


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> Spoiler: kitten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mother cats will sometimes neglect the runt, or one that might be sick, rather than continuing to feed it. This is especially true when they've had larger litters, like this cat, and/or if they're homeless and lack a reliable food source for themselves. Hopefully you're able to find it again!


----------



## Holla (Jul 23, 2021)

Well I was pretty sure of this a couple months ago but I'm even sure now... 

My guinea pig likely has ovarian cysts. She continues to check off all the boxes for the symptoms. Plus while gently feeling her yesterday I could clearly tell that she has a decent sized lump where a cyst would be.

Fortunately it is treatable, but unfortunately it basically requires having her spayed. Which for cats and dogs isn't a big deal but they typically won't do it for guinea pigs unless they have health issues as it's a very risky procedure for such a small animal. It's very expensive too.

I feel so bad for her as she's the sweetest guinea pig I've ever had and she's still fairly young still.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2021)

I need to talk to my therapist but she's scheduling all the way out to September so :,,,,,,) that's cool

I really need help though, I don't think it's necessarily an emergency warranting a 911 call but I really can't handle this anymore


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 23, 2021)

I feel awful, possibly worse than yesterday. Tired and tired of so much. I hate being so bad at expressing myself and socializing. Ear feels plugged up. I am worried the stuff done yesterday on my mouth didn’t help and i’ll need root canal. Jaw feels sore (not pain like before).

posted some art somewhere last night and again I am now asking myself why; tempted to take it down. anxiety go away.

there is a concert going on at nearby. my teeth hurt even though it was just a tooth on my bottom jaw that had work done yesterday 

edit: sorry mods. did not see my posts were right after each other. ><

Feeling stupid.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 23, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Long story short of it, is that my one coworkers needs to mind her own business. She does this constantly but today really got me mad. She upset an already grumpy dog I was working on to the point that he started to try to bite me, which he wasn't doin before she came over and upset him.
> 
> This is the EXACT reason why I get all sorts of dogs that in some cases, she's not even allowed to work with. I don't brush them on their head too hard, I'm calmer, gentler and nicer to them. Leave me alone and let me do my thing. It literally does not affect you how I'm brushing a dog.
> 
> I avoid confrontation and any sort of arguments, but if she does this again I'm prob gonna end up yelling at her to knock it off. She's been getting on my nerves with just how often she does it.



Whoops this got long as I was typing it out, rant in spoiler tag



Spoiler: Rant/not feeling my age



Well today she did another thing. A different coworker was taking a dog from me to so I could dry another dog that was old. I'll just call her Ana.

Me: *blow dying a fluff dog
Ana: Hey I'm taking this dog cause *bather* has a dog for you to dry off, he's old
Me: Okay
Ana: *as she's taking the dog
Annoying coworker: *talking to Ana
She (referring to me) never brushes the dogs 

At that point I used my 'stern voice' (not yelling but also tryin to be taken seriously) and tell her 'I _was_ brushing the dog, okay *name*?' And what does she do? _Laughs_ I wish I could have thought of something to say back to her in that moment. What is it about me that when I get mad serious that people find it so funny? Is it cause I'm short and younger? It's not funny that you're gettin on my nerves and I'm finally gettin a back bone to talk back to you. It's not humorous that the normally quite, polite person is starting to get snappy at you. It's not amusing when I roll my eyes at you when you tell me to brush a dog cause the TWO SECONDS you looked over, I wasn't brushing the dog in that exact moment.

And ofcourse if I ever did snap at her, actually yelling, people would think I'm the crazy one now, or they'll ask 'where is this comin from?' when it's been slowly and steadily building for months, or all the blame will go on me for not being civil or somethin. Times like these make me feel like such a hot head, even thou I'm the type to just shut up and take it and ignore it, until I can't or it gets me in trouble. I'm not a confrontational person, and I feel like even if I did confront her, she would just laugh it off or something, or not take me seriously. I'm not the type to go tell a higher up either, I would rather deal with it myself (which my default is just takin and ignoring it) until I can't, then I would go to a higher up but still feel 'bad' about it. Like I'm not being an adult who can solve their own problems throu civil discussion, and I have to go be an immature child who goes to tell an adult so everyone can 'play nice'.

I know there will be adults, much older and younger than me, who will get on my nerves and won't be mature in a discussion, and they will be be like that. But it's times like these that make me feel much younger than I actually am and less mature, and I don't like it.



*TL;DR* I want her to stop and I want to be adult about it. She doesn't even have to be nice to me (not that she is anyway) but I want her to stop being like this to me and want to be taken seriously.


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

The “R” button is still broken on my switch, and my other set of joycons need to be repaired as well. Trying to get it fixed is a hassle but I don’t want to spend the extra money to buy new joycons. I’ve been okay without using the button so far but the more games I play the more frustrating it gets.


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2021)

I want to sleep but I can't get comfortable when I lie down.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 23, 2021)

Just some minor stuff.  I've been feeling kinda forgetful lately and it's a bit frustrating; I'm gonna have to start setting reminders for myself.  Also, while my hurt knee is improving, I still have to stay off of it and like, man, I _really really_ wanna move around and do some stuff again, but I don't think doing my workouts or any serious cleaning would be a good idea right now.


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2021)

saw a cockroach in my kitchen again. the traps clearly aren’t helping. :/


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 23, 2021)

Tomorrow morning I have to go grocery shopping and I don’t want. Not feeling up to setting up birthday party for friend now :/. I already invested a lot in it, but I just don’t feel good.

I keep messing up in this game and wasted a lot of stamina. :/.


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Kinda bothered about the notification i got earlier. i am glad i didn’t get an infraction but honestly just feel ****tier.


I sent you that notification. You're more than welcome to come and talk to me about it if it's bothering you.

It's 4am and I'm still awake. Why don't brains come with an off switch?


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 23, 2021)

Chris said:


> I sent you that notification. You're more than welcome to come and talk to me about it if it's bothering you.
> 
> It's 4am and I'm still awake. Why don't brains come with an off switch?



sorry. just having a bad mood swing. i just am feeling embarrassed :/ i understand what i did wrong. sorry. >< just having a lot of emotion issues right now


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 23, 2021)

xara said:


> saw a cockroach in my kitchen again. the traps clearly aren’t helping. :/


Go to your local pharmacy. Ask them to order you a container of Boric Acid...they usually come in 100g and 500g tubs, you'll only need the 100g one (I'm guessing, this works for most people). It's not expensive at all, less than 10.00 per tub. And do 1 of 2 things:

1.) Spread the powder along their 'paths'...places you usually find them. As gross as it sounds, they leave what appears to look like sprinkled pepper poop behind. Any bugs that walk through the powder will get particles stuck in the filaments on their legs, and when they clean themselves, the ingested powder will kill them.

2.) Mix a couple tablespoons of the powder in a bottle of sugar water (just mix sugar and water), until you create a paste. Spackle this paste again along their paths, or places where they like to hide (under fridge/stove/dishwasher). They'll eat it, then expire within a little while.

I recommend option 1 here, because they'll track the powder into their 'safe areas' and possibly get some on the other bugs. 
Just FYI, this works for ants too...but ants require option 2 so they carry the 'food' home and feed multiple ants with the poison.

Source: Me...I sling drugs for a living


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Go to your local pharmacy. Ask them to order you a container of Boric Acid...they usually come in 100g and 500g tubs, you'll only need the 100g one (I'm guessing, this works for most people). It's not expensive at all, less than 10.00 per tub. And do 1 of 2 things:
> 
> 1.) Spread the powder along their 'paths'...places you usually find them. As gross as it sounds, they leave what appears to look like sprinkled pepper poop behind. Any bugs that walk through the powder will get particles stuck in the filaments on their legs, and when they clean themselves, the ingested powder will kill them.
> 
> ...



thank you! i’m definitely gonna try this.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 24, 2021)

I've been feeling very useless lately, esspecially today

My sister told me tnat shes moving in finally with her friend, though shes luved with another one of her friends for a year. She went to college after school, and I decided to spend three years working at a movie theater instead

I cant drive because of my condition, she can

I've tried for weeks to get a job but cant lend a single one. I'm conflicted with what I want to do. As before the theatre I was actually in law but dropped out, and dont know what to do now. I'm starting to feel like a burden, but feeling empty... its emotionally draining when all the resumes you put out there get turned down

I can do house work, I'm not allowed to cook after starting a small fire..

But yeah, I dont have alot going for me right now, and its depressed me. I feel so useless. I wanna do things, but I'm not sure what to do anymore..

Maybe that's why I'm destroying my island, but idk. My friend called me gloomy today, but I have no idea what to do.. everything I do, fails


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2021)

Chris said:


> It's 4am and I'm still awake. Why don't brains come with an off switch?


It's now 6am and I'm still awake. Dear brain please let me sleep.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 24, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wow now I remember why I ****ing hate it here so much


You too?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 24, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> i wish i wasnt so bad at talking with people :/ i am absolutely horrible at trying to have a conversation and lately ive been feeling like i just want to isolate and not reach out to anyonr even though i know it will only make my socializing problem worse.. idk i guess i dont ask enough questions or present interesting topics, but i dont know what to say. maybe i shouldnt be hard on myself about it and just accept that i am not great at interacting with others


I feel the exact same. I feel like just hiding away and isolating, but I also know that its not going to help my socializing problem. 

I'm kinda fine spending time by myself anyway as I've always been a bit reclusive, but I think it's the fact that it's expected of me to make friends and socialize that puts pressure on me to feel like I should spend time socializing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

Might just order that poster online then, I mean I get it's a bit odd/rare whatever but.. just keep it in store I live like half an hour from it  lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 24, 2021)

Spoiler: Personal



I had a really bad panic or nervous attack tonight. I think I may need to take some time off of even here (will be back before the next event or wait until after). I need to start prioritizing my mental health more.



I have to go grocery shopping early tomorrow but I really don’t want to go to bed on this bad note :/


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2021)

i can’t get over my ex and it honestly sucks so bad. he was my first real relationship idk how to move on when he’s the first guy i ever loved </3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

syub said:


> i can’t get over my ex and it honestly sucks so bad. he was my first real relationship idk how to move on when he’s the first guy i ever loved </3


As someone who's been in the same situation, ignore him and everything that has to do with him. Delete photos and stuff from devices, get rid of things you've gotten from him, and engage yourself in something that doesn't have to do with him. Also delete him on social medias/forums/whatever common stuff you had. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to talk further, this was just some basic advice that helped me at least


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2021)

my anxiety is so bad right now, I can never catch a break here


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 24, 2021)

Spoiler: personal issues



I feel a bit sick to my stomach from nerves, but I took a look even though I was not completely “ready” and I realize I may have overreacted. I just hope it isn’t too late; I still need time to pull myself together to respond in full. I’m such a mess and maybe a coward. Regardless, I still am worried since it doesn’t change that i made someone important to me hurt. I really wish there was a way for me to learn how to talk “normal” instead of everything coming out wrong. And I wish I could forget all the crap that I never asked my brain to dwell on and stress over for so long; and forget all the regrets I have that are paralyzing me from moving forward with my life. sorry anyone that saw my meltdown yesterday


----------



## Stikki (Jul 24, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: Personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was probably an anxiety or panic attack, rather than a mental/nervous breakdown. You don't really have a mental/nervous breakdown in the space of one night, nor would you be able to post about it. I'm not having a go, I am so sorry you're upset and do hope you're ok, but a full on mental/nervous breakdown is a far more serious and long term thing that involves some serious psychiatric intervention.



Spoiler: Content Warning: Suicide



I had one a few years ago. I attempted suicide several times in a short space of time and was twice found by total strangers in public by the rail tracks. To cut a long story short, I have been heavily medicated ever since. So I just get a bit anal about people using the term haha. But seriously, I hope you're ok and hope you didn't react with such anxiety over happenings on this forum? Might be a good idea to take a little break if it's affecting you like that.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 24, 2021)

Stikki said:


> snip.



Oh thanks for correcting me. I’ll edit my posts. I had no idea honestly or that anxiety/panic attacks were different. And no worries; I get the same way with the term OCD .

It wasn’t anything to do with this site, but I got upset about some silly notification so yeah . Thanks for the concern. Oh wow. I’m really sorry that you went through that much ; I appreciate that you shared that with me. sorry doesn’t even cut it. I hope you’re managing better now. i’m really sorry if i upset you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh thanks for correcting me. I’ll edit my posts. I had no idea honestly or that anxiety/panic attacks were different. And no worries; I get the same way with the term OCD .


panic/anxiety attacks are very different from a nervous breakdown. while a panic attack is a brief period of losing control and feeling an overwhelming sense of panic (as the name implies), a nervous breakdown is characterized by dysfunction, or not being able to function properly, for days or weeks at a time. ive personally never had a nervous breakdown but ive come close to one a few times. it's scary to deal with. panic attacks are also scary but they usually only last 10-15 minutes. you likely had a panic attack, don't feel bad about being ignorant bc now you know the difference. 

also yeah I hate when people use terms like OCD and ADHD to describe their quirkiness. like OCD is not a quirk, it's a condition that is debilitating in this kind of society and is nothing to joke about.



I've survived another day but I'm leaning closer to calling up my uncle and asking if I can go stay w them if I find a job down there. this house gives me nothing but negative vibes and bad memories, I'm tired of it. I want to start anew.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also yeah I hate when people use terms like OCD and ADHD to describe their quirkiness. like OCD is not a quirk, it's a condition that is debilitating in this kind of society and is nothing to joke about.


This and when people throw around ASD/Asperger randomly or be like "omg thats so aspie" or stuff.. just n0


----------



## Stikki (Jul 24, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh thanks for correcting me. I’ll edit my posts. I had no idea honestly or that anxiety/panic attacks were different. And no worries; I get the same way with the term OCD .
> 
> It wasn’t anything to do with this site, but I got upset about some silly notification so yeah . Thanks for the concern. Oh wow. I’m really sorry that you went through that much ; I appreciate that you shared that with me. sorry doesn’t even cut it. I hope you’re managing better now. i’m really sorry if i upset you.


Not at all, it was all years ago and life changed significantly since then, thank you for your words though xx And again, don't worry, it's like the OCD thing as you say. Panic attacks are no fun though and I am sorry you had to experience that x


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2021)

Realised that I've barely eaten or slept in over 48hrs. Just ordered a curry to fix this.


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2021)

i got my senior portraits back today and i look so ugly in them  i’m so upset and i was just starting to feel good about myself again


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 24, 2021)

My ear is bothering me again; my teeth aren’t thankfully or my jaw. Anxiety is still bothering me and am dealing with still a lot of emotions. A bit unhappy about a few things as well. Please no comments.

sorry for posting here again.

Tornado warning; i didn’t get one on my phone but my mom did ><.

My stomach is hurting from being upset .I am feeling slightly better in some ways but also drained and mentally exhausted.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 24, 2021)

don't you feel... silly? don't you feel... stupid? don't you feel... a little ashamed?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 24, 2021)

I can't bring myself to tell my family that I'm getting a referral to a clinical psychologist. I kinda need to discuss it with my dad at least because I don't even know if my health insurance covers it  I just know they'll ask why I'm getting a referral and I don't want to explain to them why. Not to mention it'll just make them paranoid. Oh well, I'm hoping something will come of the referral and then I can discuss with them the results of it.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 25, 2021)

My knees...my knees are in so much pain. It's become progressively worse over the past 3 days to the point where I can barely walk or go up stairs or bend them. They just hurt. I have an MRI on my right one Tuesday, but what am I supposed to do until then?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 25, 2021)

Spoiler: Relationship / Grief



I feel like my relationship is in shambles and I don’t know what to do. My SO got a better job opportunity in a different city, and he took it; which is something I encouraged because living there was one of his goals and he was super stressed where he was working before, but I stayed behind because I need to finish my degree. Now, I just feel like with every passing day I’m being put in the back burner more and more. We went from living in the same city and seeing each other often, to cold turkey only seeing each other once or twice each month and I haven’t adjusted well. What makes it worse is that I feel like he hardly communicates with me, now, I know communication works both ways but the thing is he knows I’m on summer break right now and I’m not busy… almost ever, but I don’t want to be bothering him in case he’s in a meeting or on a job site… and I’ve told him I would like it for him to communicate more with me which he agreed to, the thing is that he hardly does it. I get it, he wants to live his life and enjoy it, but as the person he’s dating and supposedly wants to build a future with, I just wish prioritizing me was a little higher on the list, you know.... maybe over comedy shows, just saying.

It also doesn’t help that I still hold resentment towards him because he CHOSE to go out with his friends over spending time with me when I was going through a pretty big loss in my life (which I’m still grieving from). I really needed the support from the one person who’s supposed to have my back and be there for me whenever something like that happens, but I instead got a slap in the face... or at least that’s what it felt like. (For context during this time I was visiting him because I needed to get away during a time someone close to me passed away, so we were in the same city, it’s not like I was grieving and he was in a different city ~3 hours away)

Edit: I don't really need a reply, I just needed to vent, but if you have any suggestions or if you think I'm complicating things too much feel free to let me know.... by this point I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 25, 2021)

ugh me and my big mouth u never know who ur gonna offend  .


----------



## Neb (Jul 25, 2021)

This is pretty minor since my new medication has helped a lot. I don’t feel anger whenever I’m ruminating on past trauma anymore. Even comments people make to my face don’t increase my heart rate. What’s bothering me is moving.

Don’t get me wrong, I can’t wait to live in a city where I don’t have to be constantly reminded of my past. It’s just the process of _moving _itself that’s the issue. I have to find safe ways to move all of my electronics, books, and especially my vinyl records. Not to mention the massive amount of junk my moms crammed into their storage space. The one saving grace are the movers that will help us carry everything up nine floors.


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2021)

Deadline anxiety is a thing and it hits me hard. I've spent the past couple of weeks stressing over a paper.  It interferes with my appetite and sleep and has generally taken a toll. This morning I decided to merge all of the files together just to see how far I actually am from meeting the guidelines, because I was starting to fret I might run out of content before I met them. 4-9 pages. That's better than the ~20 I thought it was. Alleviates the stress a little but I still only have a week left to finish this thing. 

*EDIT*: Managed to hit the minimum page count and probably have about 1,000-1,500 words left to go. Maybe this is doable after all!


----------



## Stikki (Jul 25, 2021)

Xeleron said:


> Spoiler: Relationship / Grief
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you can really do is communicate your feelings to him, ie that you want him to make first contact more because you're afraid of disturbing him during something important...and also because you want him to WANT to, right? Does he know how hurt you were when he chose to go out with his friends when you needed his support? He needs to hear it, so he can hopefully work on how he responds to things like this. 

I don't want to aggressively insist you leave this guy, cos that never helps haha, but please, if this sort of thing keeps happening and you're becoming more and more miserable, then consider the possibility that this man isn't the one you're meant to spend your life with. He might be, but he needs to be willing to work on a couple of things. Communication is everything.

General advice I give anyone after way too much experience with this sort of thing: Don't ever feel you have to stay in a relationship that makes you unhappy, you will regret it later. Relationships can't be perfect every minute, but they should ultimately make you happy and embrace the future. Maybe you guys will work it out and be absolutely fine, but I hate to see people stuck in relationships that are hurting them and compromising their own happiness. The thought of you alone in the pain of grief whilst he went out with friends is a sad image and I'm sorry this happened.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> My knees...my knees are in so much pain. It's become progressively worse over the past 3 days to the point where I can barely walk or go up stairs or bend them. They just hurt. I have an MRI on my right one Tuesday, but what am I supposed to do until then?


I hope the pain becomes more bearable and or goes away entirely until they can find out the issue. I would probably say try to keep off of your feet as much as you can until then. Easier said then done, I know. Would those leg/knee braces help any or would they make it worst?

Soaking your legs in a tub of epsom salt could probably help. It's worth a try at the very least, if you never have done it. I know a lot of people do that with their joints and the such when they are sore. You probably tried all these suggestions already, but I figured I would ask anyway.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 25, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I hope the pain becomes more bearable and or goes away entirely until they can find out the issue. I would probably say try to keep off of your feet as much as you can until then. Easier said then done, I know. Would those leg/knee braces help any or would they make it worst?
> 
> Soaking your legs in a tub of epsom salt could probably help. It's worth a try at the very least, if you never have done it. I know a lot of people do that with their joints and the such when they are sore. You probably tried all these suggestions already, but I figured I would ask anyway.


Thanks for the suggestion! I haven't tried Epsom salt yet, but I will, I need something to help. I try to lay on the floor with my son as much as possible and let him play around me and stuff. I also do wear knee sleeves when it gets really bad, but I can only wear them for 2 or 3 hours max before my knees get so swollen that the sleeves become uncomfortable. I had a dislocated hip when I was born, and it made my kneecaps turn out funny, and I did gymnastics for a longgg time, so I've had a lot of impact on them. Bad knees also run in my family on my dad's side. I guess it's all finally catching up to me.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Jul 25, 2021)

i've had this tune in my brain since yesterday, but i can't for the life of me remember where i've heard it and it's bothering the hell out of me. and it's not like it has lyrics i can google or anything.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 25, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



My ear hurts a little again. Just woke up and feel like crap.

depressed and tired from stuff that has been stressing me out lately

Anxious about niece’s bday party that i have to go to sometime in august. i get to go home on same day but still not happy.

My dad is being so loud (as always since he can’t hear) and it hurts my ear.

My mom kept going in the bedroom to get some stuff when i was sleeping and it kept waking me up.

Just really annoyed with everything right now.

I shouldn’t have shared my art on this server i joined.

Used a free x10 pull in my game and got nothing still. :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 25, 2021)

Work in general has been good busy wise. It's been very manageable for most days. However, I've been training someone for weeks now and I'm sick of it. I can't tell you how many people I've had to train for this job. I am so burnt out and absolutely done with it. I have no more material to show her. I've run through it over and over again. She's done, she just needs more actual practice with talking on the phones but we're only in the building 2 days a week where that's possible. It is dragging on for way too long. I'm tired of sharing my computer monitor all day and straining my throat talking way more than usual. I'm going to stick up for myself if they ask me to train someone again after this. I seriously am just done with it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 26, 2021)

I’m upset over what happened to the art I’ve been working so hard on and I feel like it’s a big mess and a hassle to fix. Also Bakugo is upset with me because I cut his nails and we had to contain him by wrapping him in a burrito because he just struggles so much. Sometimes he bites and throws the nail clippers. He came all the way to my room only to sit with his back to me, so I gave him orange juice.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 26, 2021)

Spoiler: Personal



I’m feeling better to a degree; I think things will hopefully be okay unless I messed up again.  

A few things are bothering me.

Not looking forward to doing kitty treatment with my dad in the morning before he goes to work. my cats senses his anxiety and mine and yeah… not fun and he thinks it is going good but the treatment takes twice or more as long than it takes with my mom (he does not do it right).

still anxious about the birthday party. i know it is my niece but too much energy from kids and i hate being away from home. we’re not staying the night but i still don’t want to go :/.

Feeling out of place on this server even though people are nice to me. i am happy there just feeling a little left out i guess. I’m so impatient for the next skyward sword stream.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2021)

Feeling very unmotivated lately.  I’ve tried everything to get a good job and nothing seems to work.  I have to include that I have autism (Aspergers/ASD) on each job application I submit otherwise it’s lying.  I even had to write several paragraphs on my challenges with Aspergers in case interviewers ever ask.  I had to work harder than anyone else in university just to be able to graduate.  Does that mean I have to work harder than anyone in the job market just to get hired?  I really hope not.  Idk man, life is pretty lackluster compared to what it used to be for me… any day now my dad could pass and then I’ll have no one but myself to rely on.  :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

Saitama said:


> Feeling very unmotivated lately.  I’ve tried everything to get a good job and nothing seems to work.  I have to include that I have autism (Aspergers/ASD) on each job application I submit otherwise it’s lying.  I even had to write several paragraphs on my challenges with Aspergers in case interviewers ever ask.  I had to work harder than anyone else in university just to be able to graduate.  Does that mean I have to work harder than anyone in the job market just to get hired?  I really hope not.  Idk man, life is pretty lackluster compared to what it used to be for me… any day now my dad could pass and then I’ll have no one but myself to rely on.  :/


Forgive me for asking, but does your country, state etc. have a special program for people ASD and related conditions? If they do and you won't be able to get disability money it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2021)

Just broke one of my favourite necklaces. It was a silver cross my best friend bought me 15 years ago and it was important to me both because it represents my faith as well as being from one of my favourite people.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Forgive me for asking, but does your country, state etc. have a special program for people ASD and related conditions? If they do and you won't be able to get disability money it might be worth checking out.


I'm in a similar situation, need to find a job but I would have to tell each employer/interviewer that I'm autistic and that alone can make it difficult to find a job that fits my needs and has accomodations. here in the US we have the Americans with Disabilities Act which states that employers with 15+ employees cannot discriminate based on disability (here neurodivergent conditions like autism and ADHD are considered disabilities) and they have to make reasonable accomodations for workers with disabilities. that being said im sure there are still employers out there who will complain about autism traits (like lack of eye contact and ability to speak or work with people) and use that as an excuse to not hire someone. I'm personally struggling to find jobs to apply to because I can't work in situations that require a lot of social interaction, are very time intensive (as in something needs to get done asap or I get scolded), and/or places that have overly high expectations of workers because I have good and bad days depending on my energy level (I'm sure he and you also deal with this). that basically eliminates most retail jobs, all fast food jobs, and most restaurant jobs, which make up a lot of what I and others can do in terms of work.

@Saitama I wonder if it might be helpful to get in contact with the city or state disability office, if for nothing else to get help in the job search. that's what they exist for anyways, to help people with disabilities navigate a society built for the comfort of neurotypical/physically-abled people.



anyways I came here to say, my new leaf player is losing his tan and I'm really sad abt that lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

@xSuperMario64x 
With energy level sure. I more so meant if eg. there's some service specifically aimed at people with ASD or similar conditions that are educated on the topic and can help find suitable jobs and working from one's situation. I don't know how other countries work and far from everyone can get sick money from just ASD (they are very discriminating indeed here) nor have any job. Not every country is the same, that's why I asked.

I've been rather lucky with the few jobs I had and I also got help from people who work with eg. people with ASD as in my case but they also work with college dropouts and some other things. My current job was basically my former superior who liked what I did an recommended me. And I definitely know the struggles of job searching, even with people helping it's hard cause you just lowkey have to submit a lot of crap just to even get a penny.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> @xSuperMario64x
> With energy level sure. I more so meant if eg. there's some service specifically aimed at people with ASD or similar conditions that are educated on the topic and can help find suitable jobs and working from one's situation. I don't know how other countries work and far from everyone can get sick money from just ASD (they are very discriminating indeed here) nor have any job. Not every country is the same, that's why I asked.
> 
> I've been rather lucky with the few jobs I had and I also got help from people who work with eg. people with ASD as in my case but they also work with college dropouts and some other things. My current job was basically my former superior who liked what I did an recommended me. And I definitely know the struggles of job searching, even with people helping it's hard cause you just lowkey have to submit a lot of crap just to even get a penny.


I'm not sure about that since I've personally only had one job and it didn't require me to get any support (the job itself accommodated my needs well enough). it seems like we are still in the early stages of people actively reaching out to help those with ASD in the work force, so we kinda just have to find ways to get by. hoping this topic becomes more relevant here as time goes on so autistic ppl can actually start getting all the support they need to function normally.

also applying for disability here is tricky cause 1. they don't pay much, if you applied you might get like $400/mo which is not nearly enough to live on your own here, and 2. if you're actually working while you're on disability they can take it away because "clearly you're capable of working a job" even if it's only part time and doesn't pay well. idk maybe there is a work-around for it, a way to work and get disability pay, but none that I'm aware of.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not sure about that since I've personally only had one job and it didn't require me to get any support (the job itself accommodated my needs well enough). it seems like we are still in the early stages of people actively reaching out to help those with ASD in the work force, so we kinda just have to find ways to get by. hoping this topic becomes more relevant here as time goes on so autistic ppl can actually start getting all the support they need to function normally.
> 
> also applying for disability here is tricky cause 1. they don't pay much, if you applied you might get like $400/mo which is not nearly enough to live on your own here, and 2. if you're actually working while you're on disability they can take it away because "clearly you're capable of working a job" even if it's only part time and doesn't pay well. idk maybe there is a work-around for it, a way to work and get disability pay, but none that I'm aware of.


Alright, well I don't know how bad/good that service is worldwide, but yeah if there are ways to get help it might be worth looking up. And aside from some basic stuff like being extra clear with instructions and those things at the workplaces I didn't need too much either apart from actually finding stuff I could do, which those services more often have resources to at least here other than just joining a job agency and/or apply on your own just to get money for that and not getting help at all. Just saying whole world is not the US.

Yeah they are very strict here too for even getting something (mostly cause people abused the system in the 80s and 90s and they still do, those who know how-to). And the fact that you only need like a bachelor's degree to even work at job/social agency in anything, just a proof you studied for at least three years it definitely suck so you could be an architect for what they care.

But tl;dr I don't know how things work everywhere and if there are possibilities, grab them.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 26, 2021)

I have several scratches down the middle of my back.  The scary part is that I don't remember either of my cats scratching me. (´ ▽｀; )


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 26, 2021)

- This weekend wasn't particularly restful at all. I laid down to sleep last night at 10:30 PM and probably didn't fall asleep until 12:30 or later... 
- Just as I was leaning towards actually buying a pre-built gaming PC, of course the one I'm eyeing goes out of stock -- in both case colours, too. Ugh. To heck with people mining cryptocurrency, lol.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 26, 2021)

It’s going to be a long day and I dropped my digital pencil somewhere and I’m hoping it’s in my car because I just want to draw when I have nothing to do. I took my client to the hospital to visit someone and it’s cold in here. I like to keep busy and I’m feeling antsy. At least I can listen to what the doctors say because they might not remember what’s being said later.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

These salt & vinegar crisps sure were low budget ****, eww...


----------



## Merielle (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm feeling a bit shaken right now.  Had a really bad feeling about some stuff my mom and I needed to do at the bank this morning, but thought it was just my anxiety acting up again and tried to ignore it.  We got delayed heading out, and wound up not going until this afternoon—and when we got there, the bank was locked down.  We were concerned and called, and the woman who answered said they were "temporarily unavailable and awaiting further instructions".  
The whole thing felt really odd and we called another branch to see if they could check in with them, she said she would, and then got back with us several minutes later to say that a different branch was currently open.  When we tried to ask if she knew if there was something going on at the bank we were at, she said that she "didn't have any information about that at this time".  Then police showed up.  We went home and my mom called our branch again to ask if they were alright, and this time the woman who answered said that they were all okay now, but the bank would be closed for the rest of the day.  
I think we might've narrowly missed a bank robbery.  Glad it sounds like no one was hurt, but I'm just feeling really weirded out about the whole thing.  Oy.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 26, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> These salt & vinegar crisps sure were low budget ****, eww...


lol reminds me when I bought pumpkin pie that was reduced. I don't know how they managed to do it, but they captured the flavor of after vomit. I couldn't even finish a slice. Sometimes it's cheap for a reason. Hopefully your next batch of chips tastes better!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 26, 2021)

I biked this morning for a couple of hours. While I usually feel happy getting some exercise, I don't really feel this today. It turns out the air quality is still poor from the forest fires in my province. I thought things would clear up, but it obviously hasn't. Something tells me that biking today to get some exercise did more harm than good to my health. I'm having minimal struggles of breathing (nothing unbearable, though) and still am after a few hours.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Forgive me for asking, but does your country, state etc. have a special program for people ASD and related conditions? If they do and you won't be able to get disability money it might be worth checking out.



Unfortunately no, not where I am.  I don’t think my city has a disability office, and the state one would be too far from here.  I’m basically trapped here and I’m running out of places to apply to and interview at.  Eventually I’m going to have to just move to a different city or state and start a career somewhere else, but I don’t have the money for that right now.

I am working with a job/life coach in trying to get hired, but it has been a long time now and I don’t know if it’s going to bear fruit or not.  All I know is I run the risk of becoming homeless once my dad passes.


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2021)

I hate the hot weather. I hate doing physical labor in the hot weather. I hate doing physical labor in the hot weather for hours upon end. I’m ready to just pass out for the night.

The best part is I get to do this all over again every day this week.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2021)

Saitama said:


> - snip -



And just to be clear, it’s not like it’s impossible for me to do.  I’m receiving job offers still even now on online places.  I’ve overcome every obstacle that was presented to me in my life before, so there’s no reason why I can’t get a good job too.  It’s just that it’s probably the biggest obstacle I’m facing before I can move forward again.  My Aspergers is so minimal that it probably doesn’t even affect me as bad as others who have it worse or full blown autism.  But it is enough to make me think and process things differently.  Basically it’s not a matter of skill or intelligence, it’s a matter of opportunity.

Anyway, I’ll end my spiel there.  Sorry for posting about this so much recently.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 27, 2021)

Oh my tummy does not feel good this is so lousy


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 27, 2021)

I’m so mentally and physically exhausted right now that I just can’t think straight. I just want quiet please.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> lol reminds me when I bought pumpkin pie that was reduced. I don't know how they managed to do it, but they captured the flavor of after vomit. I couldn't even finish a slice. Sometimes it's cheap for a reason. Hopefully your next batch of chips tastes better!


Yeah it was a reduced low-budget brand but I wanted something salt to snack on and they were the cheapest lol! I'll definitely take some better brand next time. And yeah they left a vomit aftertaste as well ew.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2021



Saitama said:


> Unfortunately no, not where I am.  I don’t think my city has a disability office, and the state one would be too far from here.  I’m basically trapped here and I’m running out of places to apply to and interview at.  Eventually I’m going to have to just move to a different city or state and start a career somewhere else, but I don’t have the money for that right now.
> 
> I am working with a job/life coach in trying to get hired, but it has been a long time now and I don’t know if it’s going to bear fruit or not.  All I know is I run the risk of becoming homeless once my dad passes.


Okay, yeah that's rather stinky and definitely understand your frustration.

Hope they can help you but yeah that's a rather ****ty situation indeed especially if it's been sometime if they haven't helped you with any contacts or help with money etc.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 27, 2021)

boss who doesnt believe in covid and also attended a large out of state gathering last week came to our small office super sick. i wont get my second shot for another two weeks soooo hoping its not covid ;-;


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 27, 2021)

I feel like I'm holding onto my last thread of sanity at work. 

To top it off, my S/O and his mother have some mild covid symptoms as of yesterday. They had family friends over the past weekend, who are fully vaccinated but have been out and about since provincial restrictions loosened. Maybe I'm being too salty about this and I'm speaking from the perspective of being more of a homebody myself, but I wish people were more attuned to the fact that risk reduction isn't equivalent to risk elimination. My S/O got tested this morning and should have results within the next 24-48 hours... fingers crossed.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 27, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I feel like I'm holding onto my last thread of sanity at work.
> 
> To top it off, my S/O and his mother have some mild covid symptoms as of yesterday. They had family friends over the past weekend, who are fully vaccinated but have been out and about since provincial restrictions loosened. Maybe I'm being too salty about this and I'm speaking from the perspective of being more of a homebody myself, but I wish people were more attuned to the fact that risk reduction isn't equivalent to risk elimination. My S/O got tested this morning and should have results within the next 24-48 hours... fingers crossed.



I’ll keep my fingers crossed for them as well! That’s so scary, I hope the tests are negative and that they’re okay  I also hope that things at work get easier soon, too!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 27, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I’ll keep my fingers crossed for them as well! That’s so scary, I hope the tests are negative and that they’re okay  I also hope that things at work get easier soon, too!


Thank you so much -- really appreciate the positive vibes!   That means so much. Thankfully, he mentioned that his symptoms are almost all gone, so at the very least, they're not bothering him as much as they were yesterday. 



moo_nieu said:


> boss who doesnt believe in covid and also attended a large out of state gathering last week came to our small office super sick. i wont get my second shot for another two weeks soooo hoping its not covid ;-;


Channeling some good vibes to you! Fingers and toes crossed that you're all clear.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 27, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Thank you so much -- really appreciate the positive vibes!   That means so much. Thankfully, he mentioned that his symptoms are almost all gone, so at the very least, they're not bothering him as much as they were yesterday.
> 
> 
> Channeling some good vibes to you! Fingers and toes crossed that you're all clear.


thank you! i hope you and your s/o hear good news back soon on your test results


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2021)

Feeling better now.


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2021)

I had to go out in the heat (80-90F weather) again, which is fine beside the fact that I didn’t rub in my sunscreen. All day my eyes have been bothering me from me sweating the sunscreen into my eyes. I’ve had to leave my what I was doing multiple times to wash out my eyes, but it isn’t helping. Luckily I’m at home now, but my eyes are still burning.

I also heavily embarrassed myself today. I wish I could just turn back time.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 27, 2021)

I really don’t want to go to work tomorrow because they’re getting their home ready to be sprayed for bugs and a lot of yelling and hitting happens as well as name calling from the wife. I don’t understand how people can be so self involved that they can’t see the damage they’re doing to others and have no empathy. Could really go without the constant nit picking and the hitting as well as when she tells him he deserves it for being so lazy triggers my past trauma.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2021)

it's 1am, I just woke up on accident and then the darned light came on my Wii from RiiConnect24 lmao


----------



## Pupperina (Jul 28, 2021)

irks me when you do kind gestures for someone and they take advantage of it by expecting it every time. on top of that, they call you impolite names to push your buttons and proceed to get upset when you explode in front of them. 
honestly reallllllllly tired of feeling like this these days and just want to escape to a new place.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 28, 2021)

I feel like I've caused a bunch of miscommunications at work and I feel pretty crappy about it. I'm just forcing myself not to think about it otherwise I'll just end up overthinking it.

also with the thing for applying for jobs with autism, do you guys have to declare that in an application/interview? I didn't think that would be necessary, or there would be a law somewhere where you wouldn't have to state anything like that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I feel like I've caused a bunch of miscommunications at work and I feel pretty crappy about it. I'm just forcing myself not to think about it otherwise I'll just end up overthinking it.
> 
> also with the thing for applying for jobs with autism, do you guys have to declare that in an application/interview? I didn't think that would be necessary, or there would be a law somewhere where you wouldn't have to state anything like that


you're not required to but if you're like me and autism causes you to function a lot differently than most people, then not telling your employer would be miscommunication and would put both of you at a disadvantage.

also I wouldn't worry too much about what you're saying regarding miscommunication, that's something that I personally deal with all the time when communicating with people. it's because we just process things differently than others do, there's no need to be ashamed of that. if it causes a problem then just let them know that you didn't realize what they were trying to say and maybe ask for clarification.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

Pupperina said:


> irks me when you do kind gestures for someone and they take advantage of it by expecting it every time. on top of that, they call you impolite names to push your buttons and proceed to get upset when you explode in front of them.
> honestly reallllllllly tired of feeling like this these days and just want to escape to a new place.


I get that. I hate that a lot of people take kindness and generosity as a weakness. I have no idea who started that, but it's so stupid. It takes more energy to be polite/kind and helpful/generous, especially to those who don't deserve it.



moo_nieu said:


> boss who doesnt believe in covid and also attended a large out of state gathering last week came to our small office super sick. i wont get my second shot for another two weeks soooo hoping its not covid ;-;


Dang sorry to hear that. Even if covid weren't happening, going somewhere sick is a jerk-move. Just do your best to keep clean and limit your presence with them if possible. Easier said than done. Hope you're able to get your last shot without any issues!

@TheSillyPuppy I hope that everything is alright with your family and that all the tests come out negative!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2021)

- Rather depressed this week and I don't know why. Also feeling quite lonely, because my fiancé is gone for work.. but even when he's there I feel lonely, ugh 

- I asked my brother what he got for his birthday and he said mainly Amazon giftcards and money.. well, I was planning on buying him some Pokemoncard packs, but after checking 10 shops and online I couldn't find any, so without knowing about the presents he got I actually got a.. Amazon giftcard for him and now I feel really lame. At least I made the card myself and Pokemon themed, I guess. 

- Still couldn't collect the Urin from my cat to get it tested. I don't understand how she can refuse so hard to pee in a clean spot, lol.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 28, 2021)

i went to the dentist 2 weeks ago and my dad got the results today and i might need jaw surgery + braces because my jaw and teeth are so f’d up. i’m scared


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 28, 2021)

I feel like my friend is avoiding me or doesn't want to hangout with me because every time I ask to hangout she's busy and says she'll be busy for a while. I always say something along the lines of just text me when you're free then and never get a response again. Usually I understand cause she genuinely is busy with stuff but I know she's just been hanging out with her boyfriend and other friends instead so it irks me. Especially since she always says "we need to hangout more" when we do meet up or randomly see each other.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> also with the thing for applying for jobs with autism, do you guys have to declare that in an application/interview? I didn't think that would be necessary, or there would be a law somewhere where you wouldn't have to state anything like that



It actually depends on the application itself.  If there’s an area at the end or somewhere else that clearly states that you verify that all information entered is accurate and true, and anything that isn’t true could bar you from getting hired, then yes, it is required that you check yes to the disability section.  If it doesn’t have that, then like xSuperMario64x said, it’s not required.  Unfortunately more often than not the applications I’ve submitted have made me verify everything I’m submitting is true.  And even if it doesn’t require it and I don’t put it, that can cause miscommunication between the employer and employee (again like xSuperMario64x mentioned).  It’s a lose-lose situation and really frustrating to deal with, especially because just because I have autism doesn’t mean I can’t do the same job someone else can.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 28, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> you're not required to but if you're like me and autism causes you to function a lot differently than most people, then not telling your employer would be miscommunication and would put both of you at a disadvantage.
> 
> also I wouldn't worry too much about what you're saying regarding miscommunication, that's something that I personally deal with all the time when communicating with people. it's because we just process things differently than others do, there's no need to be ashamed of that. if it causes a problem then just let them know that you didn't realize what they were trying to say and maybe ask for clarification.





Saitama said:


> It actually depends on the application itself.  If there’s an area at the end or somewhere else that clearly states that you verify that all information entered is accurate and true, and anything that isn’t true could bar you from getting hired, then yes, it is required that you check yes to the disability section.  If it doesn’t have that, then like xSuperMario64x said, it’s not required.  Unfortunately more often than not the applications I’ve submitted have made me verify everything I’m submitting is true.  And even if it doesn’t require it and I don’t put it, that can cause miscommunication between the employer and employee (again like xSuperMario64x mentioned).  It’s a lose-lose situation and really frustrating to deal with, especially because just because I have autism doesn’t mean I can’t do the same job someone else can.


That’s interesting to know, and perhaps something I hadn’t thought of, thank you guys for your input! Sorry to hear that it can be so hard for you guys. I hope both of you find a decent employer and job that suits 

thanks for the advice SM64! In the job I’m in right now I’ve realised my communication isn’t as good as I thought it was. I have a crippling fear of failure and dislike for people not liking me, and just really don’t want my miscommunications to result in either of those :’)


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @TheSillyPuppy I hope that everything is alright with your family and that all the tests come out negative!


Thank you so much!   Happy to say that my S/O's results came back negative, which is such a big relief. Big thank-you again to @moo_nieu and @-Lumi- for sending over well wishes, too! _*virtual group hug* _


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 29, 2021)

gotta love waking up at 6am in a cold sweat and subsequently panicking about upcoming deadlines and wishing you could time travel back to the past bc you're a procrastinator but then physics and reality hit you all at once and more panic ensures.

but it's ok, like 90% of it is in my head


----------



## deana (Jul 30, 2021)

Another pair of my jeans ripped  I thankfully can afford to replace them however I don't have any time to go shopping for the next while which means I'll have very few clothing options until then


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 30, 2021)

I really don’t/never wanted drama I just want to hang out, chill, and share laughter with others. Is that so much to ask? I feel like I have let my guard down too much and opened myself up emotionally too easily lately and I’ve paid for it enough to the point that I’ve felt things within myself I didn’t even know existed. I’ve been freezing up and stuttering and I have no words sometimes especially in conflicts irl. I’ve been through a lot of traumatic experiences when I was little and I’ve never felt these things until now. I really don’t even know what to think.It could be my Tuesday Wednesday person yelling and smacking her SO, at least I’m sure that it doesn’t help at all.


----------



## Neb (Jul 30, 2021)

My new medication has helped a ton with my loneliness and depression, but the side effects are taxing. Of the many side effects I’m worried the most about weight gain. Ever since I’ve started taking it I stopped feeling full. I’d take more walks to burn the extra  calories, but the smoke from the “bootleg fire”  has ruined the air quality. I can’t walk outside without feeling short of breath. At least the fires aren’t as bad as two years ago. The sky turned orange and red back then.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2021)

lowkey salty the game was so expensive for a non-major release and the fact i had to hunt across town to just walk in for a physical copy but yea glad i have it, great stuff! Also glad they kept the OG japanese voices if there's something i hate it's those games dubbed.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 30, 2021)

People are still making AMVs with Linkin Park music.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> People are still making AMVs with Linkin Park music.




why even there are tons of better music lol.

also gonna be **** weather for some time now i think, boo.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 30, 2021)

Even though I’m still sad and hurting, I feel a lot lighter today happier. I think I’ve been too focused on negativity, so I’m going to post in here a lot less from now on.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 30, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> People are still making AMVs with Linkin Park music.


AMVs are still a thing?

I just asked a question on reddit for subs like diy and home improvement about methods for odor removal. Preferably for antique furniture that retains that stinky must smell. After wasting my time typing a question, my post gets downvoted to oblivion with the only commenter saying 'pics would help'

lol like how would a picture help? Pictures don't capture smell. They capture images. I could fart and take a picture, but that fart isn't going to show up in the image. I swear some people are just stupid on there and probably don't even bother reading. I just asked for home remedy and go to cures for getting rid of stinks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2021)

my gamecube's internal clock has stopped running when the console isn't turned on, guess I'll have to figure out how to replace the battery or whatever powers the clock


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 30, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my gamecube's internal clock has stopped running when the console isn't turned on, guess I'll have to figure out how to replace the battery or whatever powers the clock


It looked this up as it's probably something I will have to look into soon as I never power up my gc and it's probably in the same boat. The clock is read by a CR032 battery, which are common for watches and the such. The problem though is that the battery isn't a simple replace and needs soldering skills. Which I've never done.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 30, 2021)

Phone apps are really such pieces of garbage. Pocket Camp doesn't run on my phone anymore and it's not even that old. I'm not buying a new phone to play a free app. Feels like I wasted time even playing it at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> It looked this up as it's probably something I will have to look into soon as I never power up my gc and it's probably in the same boat. The clock is read by a CR032 battery, which are common for watches and the such. The problem though is that the battery isn't a simple replace and needs soldering skills. Which I've never done.


oh poo that's right, I totally forgot. I personally know how to solder things but I don't have the tools, my dad does. I would have to borrow them and trust that my soldering skills haven't become rusty since I was in high school lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 31, 2021)

Was watching a twitch compilation, saw an ad with some guy playing a random shooter alone with his headset and covid mask on. Is that what we're expected to do?


----------



## Blink. (Jul 31, 2021)

not gonna have DnD at a friend's house anymore because our DM moved even farther so now we gotta play on tabletop on steam. convenient but i like seeing my friends


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2021)

I hope I can go pick up that DVD soon (I live kind close to the store I ordered it from so, yeah...) it said up to 10 working days so guess I'll give it next week as well but bruh lol.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 31, 2021)

Can’t sleep, hopefully not a reoccurring thing this week.


----------



## vanivon (Jul 31, 2021)

i hit my head pretty hard on something yesterday morning and i thought the killer headache associated with it went away but now it’s back and hurts worse than it did when I first got hit


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 31, 2021)

I know I said I was going to be more positive, but I always post my art and then get anxiety over it and then I see a million mistakes that I’ve made. I’m really messy and impatient though to be fair.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2021)

Even after therapy I feel like none of my problems are gone or even close to being fixed.  I can’t accept my life the way it is now.  I won’t accept it.  Things shouldn’t be like this.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 31, 2021)

ok this is the most insignificant thing ever but im so over how sensitive my eyes are, they constantly sting and i'm crying constantly every morning, it used to be just if there was a breeze or wind but now they hurt even in the house, and mascara and eyeliner is just pointless now. i wonder if my doctor would laugh me out her office if i went to her about it


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 31, 2021)

woke up with a throbbing headache...... maybe I'll sleep a little more


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2021)

mogyay said:


> ok this is the most insignificant thing ever but im so over how sensitive my eyes are, they constantly sting and i'm crying constantly every morning, it used to be just if there was a breeze or wind but now they hurt even in the house, and mascara and eyeliner is just pointless now. i wonder if my doctor would laugh me out her office if i went to her about it


Definitely go and see your GP. While it could boil down to just being sensitive the underlying cause might be a new allergy or a corneal/eyelid infection. Regardless of cause they should be able to prescribe something, most likely in the form of eye drops, to help make you more comfortable.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2021)

Someone posted a lot of Tamagotchis for 100€.. I was ready to pay that, yes. 
But then he said he got a better offer and deleted the ad. I had a weird feeling about it and guess what,
today he posted the same ad again, but for 120€. I knew it. He didn't get a better offer, he just got a lot
of interests. I hate when people do that.. just tell me that there is a lot people interested and I might
consider offering more, not just rudely say that you got a better offer, making me look like being a cheapass -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Someone posted a lot of Tamagotchis for 100€.. I was ready to pay that, yes.
> But then he said he got a better offer and deleted the ad. I had a weird feeling about it and guess what,
> today he posted the same ad again, but for 120€. I knew it. He didn't get a better offer, he just got a lot
> of interests. I hate when people do that.. just tell me that there is a lot people interested and I might
> consider offering more, not just rudely say that you got a better offer, making me look like being a cheapass -.-


This, those people are so damn shady and it should be a reportable offence since you can obviously tell they are lying about interest, like... yeah. Sorry you have to deal with all these ass hats.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 31, 2021)

My arm hurts  which totally makes sense I just thought maybe it wouldn’t hurt this time lol hopefully it feels better soon


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 31, 2021)

house rental turned out to be a scam for deposit money so thats a bummer, but at least we didnt fall for it. gotta go back to hunting for places again which im not looking forward to but tbh i feel less anxiety about it all now so thats interesting and a plus i suppose


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 31, 2021)

Big UGH. Didn't see the change in speed limit driving in a new area. 60 in a 45. Officer Steiner, you are not my friend!


----------



## Soigne (Jul 31, 2021)

i have a lot on my mind lately and i can't really do anything about it aside from constantly overthink every detail.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm really sick with a stomach virus or something. I also twisted my foot the other day and stepping on it when I was working today was brutal lol. I have a side job that I do from home and needed to get a certain amount of work done because I was behind.



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Was watching a twitch compilation, saw an ad with some guy playing a random shooter alone with his headset and covid mask on. Is that what we're expected to do?


Hey go easy on the kid. He just wants to protect himself from computer viruses.



Jhine7 said:


> Big UGH. Didn't see the change in speed limit driving in a new area. 60 in a 45. Officer Steiner, you are not my friend!


I particularly love the long stretches of straight road that have a speed limit of 30 or something absurd when you can safely go 40-50 as there aren't any developments. Gettysburg is notorious for this. Las time I got pulled over, I got this paranoid cop. Didn't want to admit he pulled over the wrong car, wanted to search my car and everything. And then gave me a warning lol. That sucks though. Hopefully they let you off with a warning or that it's not a huge ticket!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 31, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my gamecube's internal clock has stopped running when the console isn't turned on, guess I'll have to figure out how to replace the battery or whatever powers the clock





TheDuke55 said:


> It looked this up as it's probably something I will have to look into soon as I never power up my gc and it's probably in the same boat. The clock is read by a CR032 battery, which are common for watches and the such. The problem though is that the battery isn't a simple replace and needs soldering skills. Which I've never done.


This happened to me last year and as TheDuke55 said, after watching some videos it seems like a pretty involved process, so I haven't been able to change mine.  It's only really a big deal for me when it comes to playing AC, but it's still a bummer.


----------



## ryuk (Jul 31, 2021)

i just got back from spending 12 days in another country, my first time leaving the US. it was really cool. i stupidly wondered if traveling would magically fix my depression; now i’m home and all my problems are still here, life is resuming as usual, and i just have this constant pit in my stomach and i don’t know what to do with myself. i don’t think i’ll ever be ok


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2021)

how to draw a kacheek(neopet), more like how to draw elliptical shapes and get a bunch of potatoes from it lol


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2021)

ryuk said:


> i just got back from spending 12 days in another country, my first time leaving the US. it was really cool. i stupidly wondered if traveling would magically fix my depression; now i’m home and all my problems are still here, life is resuming as usual, and i just have this constant pit in my stomach and i don’t know what to do with myself. i don’t think i’ll ever be ok


Someday things will be okay. It might seem bleak now but it will eventually get better - even if it takes years to get there. You unfortunately can't run away from your problems; they need to battled head on like that one scary boss at the end of a video game.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 1, 2021)

Last night there was a party for my baby niece and it was an absolute disaster. Really solidifies my hatred for huge parties and how intoxicated everyone gets at these events.



Spoiler: cw for bodily fluids



Some guy that no one knew, he was invited by an uncle from out of town, peed in my brother’s garage. My brother headbutted the guy in the mouth and was ready to fist fight when the guy denied doing it.

_I also found out someone must have vomited in the backyard too, and tried hosing it off. There’s still vomit splatters on the grill covers._



_During all that, I had to sit through the most uncomfortable one-sided conversation with the same uncle. _He was going off on why I was depressed. I just walked into the room, _it was 2am_, I was tired and I’m just quiet in general, and this guy decided “You look miserable, let me drunkly diagnose you with depression real quick”.

The fact that these were all people much older, in their 40-50s getting hammered to the point of destroying someone else’s home, just bothered me more. They really need to stop drinking past their limits.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 1, 2021)

Ugh sorry you had to go through all of that Nef! I've had a lot of family that I just don't bother with anymore because of who they are or what they have done. That sounds horrible.

People disrespecting others and vandalizing their property always bother me. It's like it wouldn't fly if someone did it to them or their house, so why is it different when they're the ones doing it?

There's this one goofball I know that goes to parties just to talk about touchy subjects and politics and tries to start fights and make people uncomfortable all the time. They do this because they feel like they have a 'trapped' audience to pitch all their BS. Because if you leave and or fight back, now you're the one causing a scene lol.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 1, 2021)

@NefariousKing, I'm so sorry you had to sit through that, Nef. :/ Reading through all that made me feel sick. From my experiences in university, drinking brings out the strongest traits in people, whether good or bad (_"In vino veritas,"_ as the saying goes). Also, the audacity to assume you have depression because you look miserable... in an environment that is making you miserable... just, what in actuality is that logic?

I wish my mom would stop treating me like a kid.


----------



## Toska (Aug 1, 2021)

This one thing has been taking over all my thoughts ever since it happened. I wish things could figure themselves out.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 1, 2021)

I’m so tired of feeling sick all the time


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 1, 2021)

There is a trend of people on tik tok using the Mr. Clean Magic eraser on their teeth. Don't do this.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 1, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There is a trend of people on tik tok using the Mr. Clean Magic eraser on their teeth. Don't do this.


Ugh. This is like the tide pod challenge and the hotplate challenge all over again. Apparently people were putting their arms/hands on the stove burners as a 'challenge' Why are people so stupid?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 1, 2021)

work is really dragging out today. I hope I get to do something different throughout the week otherwise I might die of boredom.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 1, 2021)

I cleaned the entire house finally, and now I’m nauseous from the fatigue. I feel like I have such a limited amount of energy I can exert a day otherwise I feel ill. Idk how to deal w it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 1, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Ugh. This is like the tide pod challenge and the hotplate challenge all over again. Apparently people were putting their arms/hands on the stove burners as a 'challenge' Why are people so stupid?


Didn't see the burner thing. I would prefer not to.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 1, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> I cleaned the entire house finally, and now I’m nauseous from the fatigue. I feel like I have such a limited amount of energy I can exert a day otherwise I feel ill. Idk how to deal w it.


Is this something that happens a lot? I used to have that a lot when I went to someone's house near a beach and it turned out it was because they had mold in their house. Probably not, but figured I would mention it. Sorry you're feeling sick. Hopefully it passes quickly.



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Didn't see the burner thing. I would prefer not to.


Yeah I came across it by mistake. Wasn't even searching anything remotely close to it. Never bothered looking into it after that lol.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 1, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Is this something that happens a lot? I used to have that a lot when I went to someone's house near a beach and it turned out it was because they had mold in their house. Probably not, but figured I would mention it. Sorry you're feeling sick. Hopefully it passes quickly.


I really appreciate the advice. I’ll look into that. Its been a thing for a while now haha. I really need to talk to my doctor about it.  Later though my gp is 2 hours away ugh


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 2, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



Depression. I am at a loss at so many things right now. I was going to try posting here less but I really am struggling. I don’t need pity since part of what I’m dealing with with is partially my fault. I should have talked to my counselor about this but I was totally out of it then and I am struggling to come to terms. I am disappointed and feel frustrated. Don’t want to talk to her this week though; her questions irritate the **** out of me. Nothing she says helps. Would love to find some peace of mind.

Honestly, I hate myself for being this way and letting it trap me and paralyze me from moving forward with my life, though honestly am not sure if I’d still have any luck finding a job since jobs hate even natural anxiety at interviews. 

Coming here has become extremely painful for months but taking a break doesn’t solve anything.



Small teeth/jaw pain. I’m hoping it is just from clenching my jaw or grinding my teeth when I sleep. I do not want a root canal or go through the last couple of weeks of little to too much sleep due to pain.

Edit:



Spoiler: personal



I’m having trouble sleeping because of racing thoughts.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 2, 2021)

Ok, I’ve been on the fence about posting about this. Some of u know, my 2020 was TERRIBLE. Not going to go into details about that but 2021 is not panning out to be much better.

So back in March, I woke up one morning in a lot of pain in my left shoulder. I just assumed I slept on it funny or maybe carried too much at work the day before but knew I was off for the next couple of days so I figured ice, heating pad, Ibuprofen etc. and I’d be good to go by the time I had to go to work on Saturday. Well by Saturday morning I barely gotten any sleep the night before because every time I moved even an inch in the bed I would cry out from the pain. I ended up going into urgent care on that Saturday Since my doctors office was not open and they did a couple of physical tests But when they couldn’t really figure out the trigger point they gave me a shot in the butt and sent me home with muscle relaxers and steroids. A few days later it wasn’t any better and so I called back and they suggested I go get an MRI. I went and got the MRI and found out I have 3 herniated discs in my neck with severe spinal stenosis on the c7 disc. 
They suggested for me to go see neuro. 
I went and saw the neurosurgeon and he had a couple of possibilities, one of them being surgery to replace the disc And the other suggestion was epidural cervical spinal steroid injections To possibly postpone the eventual surgery. As I really was hoping to keep my job because it’s the majority of our income I went with injections to try first. So at the end of May, they put me under to do the injection which was a little scary but after The first injection, I had all hope that it would help quite a bit as it took away alot of the nerve pain and allowed me to still be able to work. Well, a few weeks ago I woke up in the same kind of pain that started this whole mess. I called into my dr that did the injection And found out he was out of town on vacation, so they suggested I go see my regular doctor in the meantime until they could fit me in the next week so I did. This time around,  the pain definitely got a lot worse. It started off with pain behind the shoulder now also includes my neck some, and a burning pain that goes through my arm from shoulder to elbow with numbness in three fingers and topical numbness on my arms as well that feels like someone sprayed a topical number on it. I went in this past Thursday and got put back under for a second steroid injection. Unfortunately, this one has not worked as well and I’m still in an extreme amount of pain, so I’m going back to see The neurosurgeon on August 11 to talk about disc replacement surgery.

I miss animal crossing more than I can say as I’ve not been able to play it in over two weeks because of everything going on. I also miss sleep as I have not had more than about a three hour stretch of sleep at a time in the last three weeks or so. Sorry this was so much of a novel I just really kind of needed to put it down.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2021)

DaCoSim said:


> - snip -



Hey there, DaCoSim.  I know we haven’t interacted much on the site before, but I just wanted to say I’m sorry that you’re having to deal with this.  It sounds awful, really annoying, and painful to deal with.  2020 was terrible for me too, and 2021 hasn’t been anything great so far.  All I can really say is that I hope you get some relief from this soon, and that your next visit goes well (I also hope you don’t mind that I replied to you).


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 2, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Hey there, DaCoSim.  I know we haven’t interacted much on the site before, but I just wanted to say I’m sorry that you’re having to deal with this.  It sounds awful, really annoying, and painful to deal with.  2020 was terrible for me too, and 2021 hasn’t been anything great so far.  All I can really say is that I hope you get some relief from this soon, and that your next visit goes well (I also hope you don’t mind that I replied to you).


I don’t mind at all!  Yeah, it’s been really rough and the end in site is still pretty far away. Btw, just so ya know, I kinda feel a kinship to u because of your user name! if ever I ever play any kind of a game where we get to name somebody I always use the name Midori, after my green cheek conure that passed away during 2020 and have been using that name since new leaf came out! Thx so much for replying.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 2, 2021)

Did California just ban bacon?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2021)

How many more scams are going to try with the exact same text to buy the winterwheels from me? 
It's getting really boring. 10 blocked numbers later and there is still new ones coming with the same text.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 2, 2021)

Nevermind


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 2, 2021)

I’m getting along with this girl at work who I’ve gotten close to. She’s really closed off and doesn’t really talk to anyone, but she’s frustrated with some of her coworkers who aren’t doing any work. She’s walked out twice in the past four days and I’m afraid she may have quit. The workplace is quite toxic, honestly. She has found different reasons to leave the store for her shift, and I feel like she’s using those _excuses_ as a scapegoat to leave a job she’s doesn’t like in the first place.

I have her number _(not for work reasons, but she actually gave it to me if I need anything)_ but I don’t want to pressure her. I feel like we are similar in some ways, like I know she is a good person even if others don’t see it. I’d be upset if she quit obviously, but I do want her to be happy and I don’t think that will be the case in this toxic work environment.

Oh well. She’s supposed to work today so I’ll see her if she’s present.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> How many more scams are going to try with the exact same text to buy the winterwheels from me?
> It's getting really boring. 10 blocked numbers later and there is still new ones coming with the same text.


Ughhhh, they really like targeting you?  But yeah just keep blocking/ignoring etc. and hopefully they will tire out already.

Also ugh might get that poster but idk how their site works + idk when I can pick it up nor do I know how they send it either. I just wish you could like go there and order or stuff.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Ughhhh, they really like targeting you?  But yeah just keep blocking/ignoring etc. and hopefully they will tire out already.
> 
> Also ugh might get that poster but idk how their site works + idk when I can pick it up nor do I know how they send it either. I just wish you could like go there and order or stuff.


It's crazy how they try to scam people. I even got already three scammers that tried to scam me for a backpack that I put up for 10€.
Like yes, that's totally worth it to try and scam for a freaking backpack.. -_-

Also I hope you're able to figure out for the poster!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> It's crazy how they try to scam people. I even got already three scammers that tried to scam me for a backpack that I put up for 10€.
> Like yes, that's totally worth it to try and scam for a freaking backpack.. -_-
> 
> Also I hope you're able to figure out for the poster!


Yeah, and when they try using like 10 different email addresses too like.. bruh no. And yeah -_-

Thanks! yeah I'll try put in an order I guess otherwise I'll just ask them but their conditions just confuse me lol


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 2, 2021)

Spoiler



-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 2, 2021)

Chris Chan drama isn't funny or schadenfreude anymore


----------



## King koopa (Aug 2, 2021)

Spoiler: Death



Still sad about my cousin who got shot 3 years ago and I witnessed it, but never told anyone. He didn't have any weapons but still was shot. I wish I had done something but it's too late now.  That and being bullied for being black in 7th grade because I was in a mostly white school and that trauma kept me from joining the site in 2018, because I figured the bullying would continue, and that's also why my emotions are unstable


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> how to draw a kacheek(neopet), more like how to draw elliptical shapes and get a bunch of potatoes from it lol


I never got into neopets but those kacheeks are absolutely adorable. I used to have a little green one I could clip to a backpack. now I want another one lol.


I didn't hear from my friend at all today, hope he's okay  still thinking about him...


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2021)

I wish I would stop assuming everybody is telling me the truth. I’m too vulnerable. People keep lying to me and I believe it every time.

Im also in extreme stomach pain for who knows what reason.


----------



## deana (Aug 2, 2021)

I bought some more expensive vegetables from a local produce truck instead of buying them at the grocery store and they weren't very good at all


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 2, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I bought some more expensive vegetables from a local produce truck instead of buying them at the grocery store and they weren't very good at all



Oh my goodness I hate when that happens  it’s always extra disappointing to get home and get ready to wash your fruits/veggies only to find out they’re not good...  I’m sorry Deana


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 2, 2021)

Spoiler: Sick Animal



One of my childhood cats is not well  I lost my kitten last year to a dog attack and I mentally could not take another death  I hope she gets better


----------



## Neb (Aug 2, 2021)

I accidentally took too much medication. I feel lightheaded and unable to focus on anything. It’s like being drunk, but without the dizziness. Hopefully this feeling will wear out within a few hours.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> - snip -



Hey, Koopa.  I’m sorry this happened to you.  This is absolutely terrible what happened, and disgusting as far as the bullying goes.   I wish there was another way I could help, but just know that you have a friend in me (side note, but as a writer I absolutely LOVE reading about Kourage and Hope in your signature).


----------



## King koopa (Aug 2, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Hey, Koopa.  I’m sorry this happened to you.  This is absolutely terrible what happened, and disgusting as far as the bullying goes.   I wish there was another way I could help, but just know that you have a friend in me (side note, but as a writer I absolutely LOVE reading about Kourage and Hope in your signature).


Thanks for that. I've had therapy to help, which it has, but to this day I'm not sure if I made the right decision of not telling anyone that I was there. Luckily since I don't go to that school anymore I haven't had bullying since, but it still makes me sad about what happened.
Also thanks for the compliment on my signature! I like making them and it's actually pretty fun


----------



## a potato (Aug 2, 2021)

Oh, you know, the usual impostor syndrome. For both the present and the future! Yay!

also obligatory insert among us sussy impostor joke here


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Spoiler: Death
> 
> 
> 
> Still sad about my cousin who got shot 3 years ago and I witnessed it, but never told anyone. He didn't have any weapons but still was shot. I wish I had done something but it's too late now.  That and being bullied for being black in 7th grade because I was in a mostly white school and that trauma kept me from joining the site in 2018, because I figured the bullying would continue, and that's also why my emotions are unstable


If that ever happens on TBT you are more than welcome to come to me. We don't tolerate discrimination on here and your school shouldn't have tolerated it either.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2021)

Currentlt waiting at the doctor, I think last checkup before the big day of birth. I'm just soooo thirsty and can't stand up, because I could get called in any second   

Also I was literally alone and somehow I'm still waiting and he took someone else before me now? xD


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2021)

I would like to say, that I have never felt that bad since I've endured the bullying in school 9 years ago.
So, after the doctor I had to see someone who explains me the anesthesie that you can get for birth. 
Literally the only thing I asked of him is to speak a bit slower, so that I can understand, as it's obviously something important.
He immediatelly started to be tilted. Asked why the **** I even come to the appointement if I "cant speak french", why my partner
isn't there if I'm too dumb to speak the language, etc. I ONLY ASKED HIM TO SPEAK SLOWER. I DO SPEAK FRENCH. I DO UNDERSTAND FRENCH. I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT HE'S SAYING ESPECIALLY WITH THE MASKS IT'S EVEN HARDER TO UNDERSTAND PEOPLE IN GENERAL. And then he literally ****talks my fiancé for being busy with work instead of coming to the appointement to "translate" for me.. like **** off? Guess what. I understood everything perfectly fine and could answer every question, even though I was already at my limit of holding back the tears. Once this awful appointement was over he went instantly to his collegue to ****talk me even more for being unable to speak french, that it's unacceptable to be like that, etc. I wish there was a way to report this doctor for his disgusting behavior. He literally made me cry for 30+ minutes in the parking, because I felt so bad about how much he decided to bully me and even commenting about my fiancé having to work instead of coming to the appointement. I am praying that I will never have to see this awful awful face of his ever again in my life.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> ...I wish there was a way to report this doctor for his disgusting behavior...


Do it. Speak to the receptionist/administrative staff that work there and find out how you can submit a formal complaint. That was extremely unprofessional and is under no circumstances acceptable for a doctor to speak to or about his patient in that manner.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2021)

Chris said:


> Do it. Speak to the receptionist/administrative staff that work there and find out how you can submit a formal complaint. That was extremely unprofessional and is under no circumstances acceptable for a doctor to speak to or about his patient in that manner.


I didn't think that would be possible, but I will definitely try that. Thanks!


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 3, 2021)

@Princess Mipha I’m so sorry that happened to you. Definitely make a formal complaint.
Stuff like this is why I dont trust doctors. Time and time again they’ve treated me like I’m trash because I suffer from mental illness. It’s not right. I’m sending positive energy to you and your baby


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I never got into neopets but those kacheeks are absolutely adorable. I used to have a little green one I could clip to a backpack. now I want another one lol.
> 
> 
> I didn't hear from my friend at all today, hope he's okay  still thinking about him...


Yeah I like them but luckily I only had to do a close.up with its face... got a bit chubby but hope my collab partner likes it lol!


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 3, 2021)

Oh my tummy is upset again. It was upset for about a week and now lately it’s been upset in the mornings. It’s super lousy.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm not sure if I'm so bad at interacting with people because I use to have such terrible social anxiety & i'll just never really be use to being 'normal', or if it's something else. I act like such a robot when interacting with people I swear.


----------



## oak (Aug 3, 2021)

Spoiler



So I have 3 weird lumps growing around my eyes and the doctor said it's not life threatening and most likely just fat deposits or due to a cholesterol problem, which I will be getting under control. The only problem now is that I need the growths removed because they are embarrassing and you can see them plain as day when you look at my face, but the goverment is saying the bumps are "superficial". This means canada's universal health care doesn't cover the cost at all and the procedure will have to come out of pocket. I shouldn't complain cause the cost will be max a couple hundred bucks but it still sucks. And having bad cholesterol at 27 is also bad lmao. It runs in my family and I'm fat so it's the perfect cholesterol storm. Damn u cholesterol


----------



## a potato (Aug 3, 2021)

Packing makes me feel really sad. I’m excited for a change, but it’s so scary to deal with in the moment.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2021)

really should talk to someone but I'm so embarrassed and nervous, im also afraid to open up to my mom.
idk what to do


----------



## jiny (Aug 3, 2021)

i really wanted to try and stay friends w my ex but i don’t think it can work out anymore. he doesn’t put in the effort to talk to me, even though he said he would when we broke up. my parents have told me to move on but i cant. it’s really hard


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 3, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Currentlt waiting at the doctor, I think last checkup before the big day of birth. I'm just soooo thirsty and can't stand up, because I could get called in any second
> 
> Also I was literally alone and somehow I'm still waiting and he took someone else before me now? xD


Just want to let you know, if you don't have any or many friends with babies or kids where you live, you can always talk to me about "new mom" stuff  I know what it's like not having any friends with babies or kids after having my son. It sucked and I wish I'd know someone I could have just asked if I was crazy or not for thinking something or another. I'll be thinking about you and hoping for a safe and healthy delivery!  (also, sorry your doctor was so rude and unprofessional.)


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 4, 2021)

Spoiler



Just dealing with some  swings. I’ll be fine for a bit, then waves of depression/despair, or annoyance hit me. Also becoming anxious about a garage sale my parents are having and my niece’s birthday party.


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2021)

syub said:


> i really wanted to try and stay friends w my ex but i don’t think it can work out anymore. he doesn’t put in the effort to talk to me, even though he said he would when we broke up. my parents have told me to move on but i cant. it’s really hard


ok so like i talked it out w him and we decided it’s best that we’re not friends anymore, atleast not right now. he told me hes stopped having feelings for me sooo i need to move on  and i think not having any contact w him would be best


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2021)

The other day I wore leggings with a mesh strip around my leg to work, and the mosquitoes must've flocked to that tiny patch of skin shown and bitten me. I've got about 5 bites on each leg and they're so damn itchy and swollen


----------



## Neb (Aug 4, 2021)

Whelp. The smoke from the forest fires have reached my city. I can’t even go outside without it smelling like a musty campfire. Sometimes the smoke will leak in the apartment and it makes it harder to breathe. I guess that’s the reality of living on the west coast now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 4, 2021)

Spoiler: kinda personal



Woke up to pain on left side of my jaw and also severe anxiety.
my cat kept spitting out her medicine a bit ago when i gave it to her.
my mom keeps coming in here and startling me. i have a white noise machine so can’t hear here approaching; not helping with my anxiety ><

i feel so crappy right now; stayed up too late again


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 4, 2021)

feeling anxious about life


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2021)

evening sun being in the kitchen window and the blinds are sorta broke lol


----------



## Mad Aly (Aug 4, 2021)

I had a phone interview earlier, and I don't know if the woman I was talking to was very impressed... I was pretty nervous and my voice was shaking almost the whole time I spoke. I'm worried that I might've lost this opportunity, and I don't know if I can find one like it again... 'Cause this seemed like a really good and easy way for me to get my foot in the door. So, now, I honestly don't know what I'm gonna do if this doesn't work out. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2021)

wokeism zoomers please fall into a lava pit thank you.
-

@Mad Aly 

Hopefully that phone lady is used to doing interviews and should know people can get nervous or they're just rather unprofessional. I mean it might be hard seeing each other in person these days, so yeah. Best of luck though ❤


----------



## Mad Aly (Aug 4, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> @Mad Aly
> 
> Hopefully that phone lady is used to doing interviews and should know people can get nervous or they're just rather unprofessional. I mean it might be hard seeing each other in person these days, so yeah. Best of luck though ❤


Thank you so much for trying to make me feel better! It really means a lot.  I hope that she will be understanding as well, so we'll see~ Thank you!


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 4, 2021)

I just woke up again panicking a little. My heart feels like it is going so fast. I still feel like crap like I got no sleep. My jaw doesn’t hurt anymore though. I hope i won’t need to take another painkiller since i’ve been taking so much since before i got my tooth worked on.


----------



## Holla (Aug 4, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> AMVs are still a thing?
> 
> I just asked a question on reddit for subs like diy and home improvement about methods for odor removal. Preferably for antique furniture that retains that stinky must smell. After wasting my time typing a question, my post gets downvoted to oblivion with the only commenter saying 'pics would help'
> 
> lol like how would a picture help? Pictures don't capture smell. They capture images. I could fart and take a picture, but that fart isn't going to show up in the image. I swear some people are just stupid on there and probably don't even bother reading. I just asked for home remedy and go to cures for getting rid of stinks.



Reddit is definitely bad for that kind of thing. I never was a fan of the downvote system. One time I was asking how to buy 2 items from the same seller on ebay without paying instantly as I wanted to request bundled shipping (so you don't have to pay full shipping twice when the two items would be shipped together). Even after fully explaining my situation everyone just jumped to conclusions that I was trying to get something off ebay without paying. They likely didn't even read my post in full.  Not only did they downvote me into oblivion but they made insulting comments making fun of me.

Turns out my country's version of ebay only let's you pay for an item right away no matter what. In order to request the bundled shipping I had to login to the American version of the site to even get the option. After that it worked though and the seller sent me a revised shipping amount to pay within a couple hours to which I followed up with the payment.

I did end up posting the solution I found on my own (no thanks to the jerks of Reddit) to hopefully help out others in the same situation, but pretty sure the insults continued so I just deleted the post in the end.

People really do suck sometimes.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 4, 2021)

i want my room back.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 4, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Just want to let you know, if you don't have any or many friends with babies or kids where you live, you can always talk to me about "new mom" stuff  I know what it's like not having any friends with babies or kids after having my son. It sucked and I wish I'd know someone I could have just asked if I was crazy or not for thinking something or another. I'll be thinking about you and hoping for a safe and healthy delivery!  (also, sorry your doctor was so rude and unprofessional.)



Thank you so much for always being so supportive!!   Now that I think of it, the only person I know is my cousin who got a boy recently, but we have no contact at all.. so thank you for offering to be there for me, that really means a lot to me! Aww, thank you!! I already know for sure that I will change the anesthesie person (the rude doctor) before my delivery or else he might do something wrong, as he refused to listen to the medicine I take daily and didn't even let me find my blood group pass. He didn't write my name correctly either, so no thanks! Hopefully I will be able to avoid this anyways, as I fear it more than the pain.


----------



## Valzed (Aug 4, 2021)

On Sunday I accidentally stumbled upon an article talking about a certain CPAP & BiPAP machines being recalled. These machines are used by people with sleep apnea. I use a CPAP & hubby uses a BIPAP. Both of which are made by this certain company. The reason for the recall is that sound reduction foam in the machines can start breaking down. It can then release particles that the user can inhale or ingest. It can also give off chemical fumes. When I read the article I was hoping our machines weren't affected so I went to the official recall site and checked the serial numbers for both machines. They're both affected. D*mn.

I went back and read more about why the recall was happening and what health issues these particles and fumes could cause. The particles can cause headache, irritation, inflammation, respiratory issues, and possible toxic and carcinogenic effects. (Carcinogenic is the fancy word for "cancer".) The fumes can cause headache, irritation, hypersensitivity, nausea/vomiting, and possible toxic and carcinogenic effects. (There's that word again.)

Neither my husband nor I can sleep without our machines. I _may_ be able to go a day or two but then my thinking becomes impaired, my balance is off and I'm exhausted. Since I'm disabled I'd rather not have any of those things going on. My husband can't go more than a day or he suffers these effects worse than I do which we don't want since he has to drive and go to work.

We registered our machines to be "repaired or replaced" but there's no info on when that process may start. We called our pulmonologist's office to make appointments to see if we may have any health issues due to the foam. They knew about the recall but didn't "feel the need" to send out letters to their patients who use these machines. Wait... what? You're a doctor's office whose purpose is to keep people healthy yet you didn't think there was a "need" to warn your patients they may be exposed to potentially toxic particles and foam?  If they weren't the only pulmonologists in our area we'd have switched but we're stuck. We go to make appointments... mid September is their first opening. Over a month from now. 

We're stuck using machines that may be hurting us instead of helping and we can't see a doctor for over a month. I've been trying not to dwell on all this but the words "toxic" and "carcinogenic" just keep rolling through in my mind over and over.

I feel like I'm stuck waiting for a whole shoe store of "other shoes" to drop on us.

I'm sorry this is so long. I've been trying to be strong for my family and I haven't really let everything out until now. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 4, 2021)

Valzed said:


> On Sunday I accidentally stumbled upon an article talking about a certain CPAP & BiPAP machines being recalled. These machines are used by people with sleep apnea. I use a CPAP & hubby uses a BIPAP. Both of which are made by this certain company. The reason for the recall is that sound reduction foam in the machines can start breaking down. It can then release particles that the user can inhale or ingest. It can also give off chemical fumes. When I read the article I was hoping our machines weren't affected so I went to the official recall site and checked the serial numbers for both machines. They're both affected. D*mn.
> 
> I went back and read more about why the recall was happening and what health issues these particles and fumes could cause. The particles can cause headache, irritation, inflammation, respiratory issues, and possible toxic and carcinogenic effects. (Carcinogenic is the fancy word for "cancer".) The fumes can cause headache, irritation, hypersensitivity, nausea/vomiting, and possible toxic and carcinogenic effects. (There's that word again.)
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry this is affecting you both, that must be so scary. I would absolutely look into a lawyer. Many that specialize in medical negligence or malpractice will do a free consultation, but the fact that your doctor knew about the recalls and didn't find it pertinent to send out letters or an email, or a phone call...ANY attempt to relay this information to you, is negligence. I would also contact your insurance and explain the situation to them and see if they can send you new machines (you may have to pay for them up front), but then have them reimburse you when your recall paperwork is processed, proving that your machines were impacted. I hope everything gets sorted out quickly and smoothly for you both!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2021)

gettin real tired of my family constantly asking me for money  

also dealing with bad executive dysfunction again and I can't think of something that I can do to bring me out of it so I'm kinda just staring into my computer screen doing random stuff, I really should be spending my time better ugh


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 4, 2021)

I forgot I have a dentist appointment tomorrow and counseling. I am dreading both. I hate counseling so much..


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 4, 2021)

I feel really bummed out. I'm probably just being stupid and it will pass, but I've been feeling this for about a few days. It is stupid when I think about it because I read some other posts here that are much more serious and or important and I'm just whining lol.



Holla said:


> Reddit is definitely bad for that kind of thing. I never was a fan of the downvote system. One time I was asking how to buy 2 items from the same seller on ebay without paying instantly as I wanted to request bundled shipping (so you don't have to pay full shipping twice when the two items would be shipped together). Even after fully explaining my situation everyone just jumped to conclusions that I was trying to get something off ebay without paying. They likely didn't even read my post in full.  Not only did they downvote me into oblivion but they made insulting comments making fun of me.
> 
> Turns out my country's version of ebay only let's you pay for an item right away no matter what. In order to request the bundled shipping I had to login to the American version of the site to even get the option. After that it worked though and the seller sent me a revised shipping amount to pay within a couple hours to which I followed up with the payment.
> 
> ...


Ugh that sounds so annoying. Yeah I just wanted to know everyone's different ways of removing smells. Sometimes they have really good home-made remedy ideas. It also didn't help that when they finally did respond beside their 'pic' comment because I uploaded one to appease them that they just went and told me a bunch of different things to do that I had explained I had already done lol. So I just ignored them and went on to experimenting on ways to remove smells.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 4, 2021)

Don't use bleach on food.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 4, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> AMVs are still a thing?
> 
> I just asked a question on reddit for subs like diy and home improvement about methods for odor removal. Preferably for antique furniture that retains that stinky must smell. After wasting my time typing a question, my post gets downvoted to oblivion with the only commenter saying 'pics would help'
> 
> lol like how would a picture help? Pictures don't capture smell. They capture images. I could fart and take a picture, but that fart isn't going to show up in the image. I swear some people are just stupid on there and probably don't even bother reading. I just asked for home remedy and go to cures for getting rid of stinks.



I stopped posting on reddit because of this. i used to play ffbe and i had difficulty keeping track of which unit had what equipped and where and so i tried to sell some stuff and had issues so i thought it was a bug. people asked me to post a picture and I did and I got over 200 downvotes on imgur i think and a lot on reddit. I get downvotes on friend id sharing threads too, or stating my opinion on a unit or something.


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2021)

i always feel so tired lately idk why


----------



## Toska (Aug 4, 2021)

I can’t describe how bad I feel right now. I can’t even tell why, but I just feel so done with everything. I’m stressed, tired, and sick of being so vulnerable all the time. I just want to be okay for once.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 4, 2021)

? like i'm beyond stressed out. i can't stand any of it right now. i think that if i have to deal with one more inconvenience i'm going to snap out and it'll be my last straw. i just want things to be back to 'normal.'


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 4, 2021)

I’m just feeling sad for various reasons.


----------



## Mad Aly (Aug 4, 2021)

Toska said:


> snip





Hopeless Opus said:


> snip





Totoroki said:


> snip


I feel all of you immensely. I don't know if my words will be of any relief, but I'm also feeling bogged down myself, so I at least wanted to let the three of you know that you aren't alone. ❤ And the fact that your posts are right next to each other is especially telling of that! So I truly sympathize, and even empathize, with whatever you may be going through/feeling. Just know/remember that tough times are always temporary, even if it doesn't seem that way and like they will last forever. But they don't, and they won't. As the saying goes, change is the only constant. And I sincerely hope and pray that everything will turn out just fine for you three.  I'm sure they will! Things can only get better, no matter the time it takes.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 5, 2021)

Spoiler



This artist that I follow just was put under watch after going to the hospital and now in a post, I just saw someone openly claiming her art and admitting they’re tracing and selling it. I know prior to her hospitalization she was upset because she found her artwork on amazon and someone had it tattooed on their bodies and were claiming it as their own. I am so disgusted…I honestly can’t imagine how much that and whatever other issues she was having was eatinf at her :/. I really want her to recover and find a way to fight back. I honestly don’t know what I’d do if that was my art if I ever got to the poibt where I could sell commissions.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 5, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> I feel all of you immensely. I don't know if my words will be of any relief, but I'm also feeling bogged down myself, so I at least wanted to let the three of you know that you aren't alone. ❤ And the fact that your posts are right next to each other is especially telling of that! So I truly sympathize, and even empathize, with whatever you may be going through/feeling. Just know/remember that tough times are always temporary, even if it doesn't seem that way and like they will last forever. But they don't, and they won't. As the saying goes, change is the only constant. And I sincerely hope and pray that everything will turn out just fine for you three.  I'm sure they will! Things can only get better, no matter the time it takes.


tysm! this was so sweet of u! truly appreciate the words!  ❤


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> I feel all of you immensely. I don't know if my words will be of any relief, but I'm also feeling bogged down myself, so I at least wanted to let the three of you know that you aren't alone. ❤ And the fact that your posts are right next to each other is especially telling of that! So I truly sympathize, and even empathize, with whatever you may be going through/feeling. Just know/remember that tough times are always temporary, even if it doesn't seem that way and like they will last forever. But they don't, and they won't. As the saying goes, change is the only constant. And I sincerely hope and pray that everything will turn out just fine for you three.  I'm sure they will! Things can only get better, no matter the time it takes.



Thank you for your kind words! I truly appreciate it. I hope and pray everything will go well for you too!


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2021)

i’ve been sad all day and i just came to my bed and started crying. :/ i hate this feeling so much and i wish it could just stop


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 5, 2021)

never mind


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 5, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> never mind


I know you already deleted your post but I agree w what you said about Twitter dislikes, I think it's nothing but a ****ty and pointless feature


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 5, 2021)

I keep leaving my work gear in different vehicles all the time. It’s so annoying because now my gear is scattered everywhere and now have to try and retrieve everything, why am I like this  I don’t want ppl to think I’m irresponsible


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 5, 2021)

apparently im offending ppl without trying again. this time just telling ppl i hope they feel better l0l. did not know i wasn't allowed to do that.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 5, 2021)

Update on my jaw: the pain in my jaw/teeth was most likely stress related. so right now, I don’t need a root canal. i am so relieved. Before i went to the dentist today I think I found another cavity though .

I want to skip counseling today. I feel like crap. Hopefully i feel better when I wake up for it.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 5, 2021)

I know I'm going to sound like an old man, but social media is so toxic these days. I don't get it. Once I joined a reddit thread that was nothing but swears and ranting about random stuff. Then someone commented that this had nothing to do with the original purpose of the thread, then that person was immediately cussed out and down voted. Like what? That person was just trying to say that all the fighting and swearing wasn't necessary. Why is that bad? I know reddit is known for smart people, but on that thread, I don't think that's true. I would have said something but post was archived, so I couldn't.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2021)

Still waiting to get my 2nd jab, apparently people who got like just a few days before me and are younger than me got their text about booking already... like **** this...


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 5, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Still waiting to get my 2nd jab, apparently people who got like just a few days before me and are younger than me got their text about booking already... like **** this...


I feel your frustration as I had the same issue with the first dose of the vaccine, everyone around me was getting vaccinated whilst I was still waiting to get my letters from the NHS. 

I'm just feeling deflated these days and I can't seem to move passed the feeling or find my usual motivation to move passed it. It doesn't help that I have a friend coming to visit me me next week and you'd think I'd be excited and looking forward to going on a few day trips and catching up with her but instead all I want to do is the opposite. Urgh what is wrong with me and why do I feel so blah?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2021)

Spoiler: tw/eating disorder



usually ice cream makes me feel better on a hot day like today, but I went and got a milkshake and now even though I'm actually hungry and should eat something for lunch, I can't do it without feeling disgusted w myself and feeling overweight and gross. i shouldn't have done that i guess


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm just kind of peeved today, and I'm not usually peeved, so on top of that, I'm also peeved that I'm peeved.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 5, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I'm just kind of peeved today, and I'm not usually peeved, so on top of that, I'm also peeved that I'm peeved.


I'm sorry to here that fox. It's been rough for me too since I had a headache all day yesterday but if you need to vent, feel free to pm me as I'm always here for you, even if you barely know me


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm sorry to here that fox. It's been rough for me too since I had a headache all day yesterday but if you need to vent, feel free to pm me as I'm always here for you, even if you barely know me


Thanks Koopa, I appreciate that alot! If I could pinpoint what it was, that's be helpful! Just feels like every random thing is irritating today I guess.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 5, 2021)

Spoiler



Edit: feeling better though I still wish I could go back and stop myself from trying to make that dumb joke. .


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2021)

i’ve been crying since last night LOL shouldve never read those old texts


----------



## Xeleron (Aug 5, 2021)

Minor bother, but I just found out "Kena: Bridge of Spirits" is being delayed again to September. It was supposed to release in August and I know a one month delay is better than it being pushed back until the holiday season... it's just that I was really looking forward to playing the game for my birthday next month. 

Also, woke-up with a pretty bad headache because I overslept. Tbh, I really don't want to take any pain relief medicine for it since I recently had my cycle and I had to take pain medicine the first two days because of cramps. Pain medicine is something I have to take on a monthly basis and if I can avoid it the rest of the month I try to. Hopefully some chamomile tea will help.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 5, 2021)

Spoiler



Just dreading my niece’s birthday party even thought it is just one day and dreading going to go get her present. i know this sounds terrible, but leaving the house has been getting increasingly hard for me. i never enjoy myself at my sister’s because the kids are too much energy, I’m bored and have no place to retreat too, and I’m too anxious. Not to mention I’ve been over my limits stress wise for a couple weeks now and experiencing depression. I will grin and bear it since at least they’re not going to make me go to disney world when they. still, I just honestly can’t deal with being around my dad and his anxiety for even a day not to mention that my sister and dad sometimes gang up on me.

accidentally wasted ten leaf tickets to refresh a villager’s requests in pocket camp >< i bumped it by accident


----------



## Beanz (Aug 5, 2021)

Spoiler: small rant that might not make sense



my grandma yelled at me which was triggered by my mom proposing that we all go on a family walk together. i was about to go until my mom asked if my grandma was going and she all of a sudden yelled about how she is never included in anything and how she needs me to stay with her despite being asked if she was gonna go or not. after my mom, dad, and brother + dog leave she goes on a rant about how nobody cares about her and how lonely she is + how my mom needs to learn how to be "independent" again (my mom is disabled, it's a long story.) i help my mom with some stuff and when we go places everyone walks ahead while i walk with my mom. she complains about how im always with my mom and how nobody cares about her, i will admit that i like being with my mom more than i do with her but im not trying to avoid her or make her feel lonely on purpose. i get that my mom gets more attention than her and she sounds slightly jealous but umm YOU'RE NOT THE DISABLED ONE. and if you feel lonely, theres ways to fix that like telling me to come sit with you or something  but you dont have to be such a b about it.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Job rambles 



I hate job hunting. It’s so frustrating and I’m really worried about having to get some kind of cashier job. Which I know sounds like me being a baby and honestly it’s not like I’m qualified to do anything else (I don’t have a college/uni degree) but cashier work makes me so anxious.

I wish I could get a job in a store and just stock shelves but if you’re on the floor you can be called up to cash at any time. Cashier work makes me so anxious because I feel like I need to go quickly or a line starts forming, I’m not good at math so counting change is tricky for me and it’s embarrassing, and packing bags is _so _tricky because I’m nervous again about taking too long or potentially ruining whatever the customer is buying.

I just want to cry, honestly. I need to go back to work. I need to start making money again and something with benefits would be even better! But I’m not qualified for anything.

When I was working in the pharmacy I was so anxious all the time it was miserable. I’d have panic attacks daily and just end up crying on my lunch breaks and I’m so so so nervous about having to go back to that.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 5, 2021)

working from home bc boss got covid, and now I can’t go visit my parents  this weekend. Got tested, but this is just all super stressful. I’m vaccinated but am immensely fearful of giving it to anyone else. I guess I’ll just wear a mask and quarantine until I get my results back? I’m just upset because I know my parents won’t understand why I won’t come down. I don’t think they believe covid is even real. 
I just do not have the energy to deal with this rn


----------



## deana (Aug 5, 2021)

Just having a very low energy day today


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 6, 2021)

Spoiler



my phone is irritating me. every time i type or move it while it is on the charger it goes off charge and on repeatedly. i need a new phone and probably should go to the store to look over ordering it online, but again, leaving the house is difficult for me and becomes more difficult increasingly. also the customer service last time was horrible.


----------



## Neb (Aug 6, 2021)

One of my “friends” blew up at me when they saw a post about my last relationship. Apparently they thought we used to be a couple and that the toxic ex I mentioned was them. Even if it’s a misunderstanding I don’t know how to feel about this part of their personality.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 6, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2021)

Feeling better now.  Thank you, Roxxy.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2021)

Why did this store remove a scarf they had like 10 of, I lowkey wanted to order it, lol?


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> working from home bc boss got covid, and now I can’t go visit my parents  this weekend. Got tested, but this is just all super stressful. I’m vaccinated but am immensely fearful of giving it to anyone else. I guess I’ll just wear a mask and quarantine until I get my results back? I’m just upset because I know my parents won’t understand why I won’t come down. I don’t think they believe covid is even real.
> I just do not have the energy to deal with this rn


Being vaccinated only minimises your chances of becoming sick; it is not completely effective at preventing infection - especially against the newer strains of COVID such as Delta Plus. You should still follow the requirements in your country (most likely self-isolating) despite being vaccinated.

Boring scientist mumbo jumbo aside, I hope your parents are understanding and don't try to guilt you for being unable to see them.



Neb said:


> One of my “friends” blew up at me when they saw a post about my last relationship. Apparently they thought we used to be a couple and that the toxic ex I mentioned was them. Even if it’s a misunderstanding I don’t know how to feel about this part of their personality.


This is pure nosiness rather than an attempt to help, so feel free to tell me to bugger off, but I'm really curious to know: how did your friend manage to convince themself you were once in a relationship?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2021)

Good lord mom shut the **** up once in a while and learn to manage your mood swings thank you. Also not everyone are overly enthusiastic extroverts -_- Also protip: Wanting to get help and being lowkey aggressive and ranting about **** is a sure way not to get help from me, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2021)

the worst part about being autistic is being hyper-aware of oneself, acknowledging the times when one may very well be coming across as cold/rude/self-centered to an allistic person and having absolutely no clue how to resolve it.

really starting to think that the misunderstanding between autistic and allistic people really is a two way street.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 6, 2021)

Nevermind


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 6, 2021)

Just hoping for that visa sponsorship and I'm outta here!


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 6, 2021)

Spoiler: More Job Rambles



Applying for jobs makes me so nervous  Always makes me all shaky when I send in resumes. Also I hate writing resumes and cover letters. More specifically cover letters they make me feel so awkward having to like. Talk myself up for a job


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2021)

I honest to god hate my memory loss, literally how could I be so dumb lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 6, 2021)

Allergies are getting me pretty bad today my eyes and nose burn. I also stayed up too late so I’m not feeling too good right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2021)

literally the one time I have an opportunity to fix my DSiXL I cannot for the life of me remember where I put it -__-

edit: I found it, it was under my mountain of stuffed animals lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 6, 2021)

Spoiler



My mom keeps showing me pictures of my nieces. I love them but I really don’t care to see every single picture of them. I will be seeing them soon for the bday party I don’t want to go to. I just am not a kid/baby person. And honestly, I’m not feeling good. It kinda hurts she doesn’t see that or ask how I feel.

My phone is annoying me still.

Feeling sleepy even though I went to bed early and overslept.

I have a slight head ache and i kinda feel foggy like in my head. My teeth/jaws don’t hurt but when I was eating it hurt biting and chewing.

I owe someone a drawing of food but at the rate that I’ve been feeling (lack of energy and depression), I am worried that not only will I not get that started or done but I won’t get back to drawing. :/

Edit: Just found out my gray cat peed on my dad when they just gave her her second iv treatment and then kept peeing on the counter when they put her there. my mom said she was fine this morning though and i guess might have just picked up on my dad’s anxiety (which he claims he doesn’t have). My mom could also consider what i told her what was told to me before when i mentioned about them peeing outside of the litter box… but no, probably doesn’t want to admit still that she’s wrong. am grateful she didn’t have me do it today since my nerves and depression are just getting worse as the day progresses. still, i can’t help but wonder if she can’t read moods either. she came in really loud and after telling me that said i’m doing the litter today. i was under the assumption i was doing it today anyways, so okay…. i took a motrin an hour or less ago (forgot to write down what time i took it) and my head feels worse after this now.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2021)

I can’t believe this place didn’t contact me back at all this week.  I was almost certain that they were going to hire me.  I really need this job because I can’t find anything else and my savings are starting to dwindle.  I don’t understand how companies with good positions can discriminate freely against people with autism.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 6, 2021)

My childhood cat isn't well at all.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 6, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> My childhood cat isn't well at all.



Oh no! i’m sorry. I just left a message on your wall about that . sending you and your kitties love and positive wishes . have you considered bringing them to your house if bullying is the issue and not anything else?


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 6, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh no! i’m sorry. I just left a message on your wall about that . sending you and your kitties love and positive wishes . have you considered bringing them to your house if bullying is the issue and not anything else?



The bullying between them has stopped but my male cat is dying.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 6, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> The bullying between them has stopped but my male cat is dying.



Ah please forgive me.  I’m terribly sorry, more than sorry. my heart hurts hearing this for you and the kitty. if there is anything I can do for you, please don’t hesitate to ask.  poor kitty


----------



## Corvusrene (Aug 6, 2021)

I fell down some steps today and injured my elbow. I can’t open and close it properly, it’s making me really anxious…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2021)

so I'm pretty sure that the reason why my DSiXL is shorting is bc the ribbon cable connected to the upper LCD screen is messed up, and I will likely need to buy a replacement top screen and install it to get the DSi to work again. problem is those screens aren't cheap, they run about $24 on Amazon. I just want to play this thing again


----------



## Damn71 (Aug 6, 2021)

literally just sad non stop, sometimes its get really bad which sucks :'(


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 6, 2021)

Spoiler: Rambles



I've made the decision to not look for a job in childcare. It's a really tough decision for me because childcare is what I love - it makes me so happy and it's something that I am good at. Not to sound full of myself or anything but I've been told I'm a good teacher and I am. That being said, childcare right now is such a gamble. The little ones obviously can't be vaccinated and this newest strain is affecting kids. My dad and I are both vaccinated but I still don't feel comfortable taking the risk of working with little ones when I know full well that parents knowingly drop their children off sick. They mask fevers with Tylenol, make excuses that they didn't sleep well, claim it's allergies - as if teachers aren't around their child enough to know when they're sick. It's frustrating and that combined with the fact that I know child care centres can be really hesitant about actually sending sick children home it's not a field that I feel safe returning to in a pandemic.

Which is really devastating. I'm hopeful that I'll find a new job that I'll be able to enjoy and feel like I can do safely but I will miss working with kids. It's a tough job - it very rarely has good pay, and it's even rarer to give benefits so I know that getting a full time job basically anywhere else will put me ahead in those categories but still. 

I'm also just nervous in general to be returning to work. I've always struggled with my mental health and this pandemic has definitely made things worse while also making it impossible for me to get therapy. My dad is constantly home as well so therapy over the phone/virtual appointments are out of the question, most practices aren't taking patients in person (or at least they weren't earlier) and at this point I don't have the money to pay for therapy. So I've been sort of spiraling in terms of my anxiety which makes me really nervous to return to work. But I have to be working in order to afford therapy so that I can hopefully start getting back on track again which is really tricky.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I can’t believe this place didn’t contact me back at all this week.  I was almost certain that they were going to hire me.  I really need this job because I can’t find anything else and my savings are starting to dwindle.  I don’t understand how companies with good positions can discriminate freely against people with autism.



So they contacted me back, but they want me to help them with social media.  Are you kidding me?  I hate social media.  There’s a reason why I only use TBT, Discord, MAL, and a job site.  Idk what I’m supposed to tell them.  If I tell them I can do it I’ll be roping myself into something I can’t do well, and if I tell them I can’t they may just move on from me.  Why is society so ******?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 6, 2021)

I hate that I lose motivation to do anything in the weekend. I just literally can't be bothered doing anything and wish I had the drive to be more active.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 6, 2021)

Spoiler: Tw/ hypochondria / severe anxiety



yo not to be dramatic but having GAD is such a curse. Anything could happen and I chalk it up to being the worst possible reason/outcome and it’s so irrational. I feel crazy just thinking stuff like that. Especially when COVID starting appearing. That’s when the medical stuff got worse. Like I could have light sensitivity and think I’m going blind. It’s so intrusive and genuinely makes me feel like I’m going Insane. I need to see a psychiatrist but idk where to even start. Idk it’s just been a bad anxiety day for no reason. I’ll prob snip later idk just wanted to rant.


----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2021)

cried again today ;_; but i really need to stop dwelling on this, if he wants to come back he will but for now i’m just gonna try and do my own thing because i’m so tired of crying all the time


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 6, 2021)

syub said:


> cried again today ;_; but i really need to stop dwelling on this, if he wants to come back he will but for now i’m just gonna try and do my own thing because i’m so tired of crying all the time



Hey Syub  I'm sorry that you're having such a rough go of things. I really think that doing your own thing is for the best - breakups are hard already but trying to remain friends with an ex is even tougher especially when somebody still has romantic feelings. Not every relationship can end and turn into friendship and that's totally okay and healthy  I really hope that deciding to do your own thing helps you heal from the breakup easier.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 6, 2021)

This is the first time I'm posting in this thread...but I'm hoping people will learn from it.

People need to stop bothering their pharmacy teams with garbage/idiotic questions. Just because you're too lazy to contact your doctors/dentists for recommendations, don't bother us...we've already got WAY too much on our plates now that we've been shouldering the majority of vaccinations.

You want a recommendation on a good toothbrush? Here's my recommendation...call your freaking dentist or do a simple Google search.

I had a lady ask me if the frozen food she was holding was any good...do you honestly assume just because I work the pharmacy in a store that I've tried every product within said store???

Can I call around and find another pharmacy that has a certain medication that we don't carry? Go suck a lemon, I'm not there to babysit you. You take the time to call around and find medication YOU need, not me. (I will make exceptions for prescription medications here.)

What you CAN/SHOULD be coming to ask me? MEDICATION advice. MEDICATION interactions. FIRST AID questions. DIABETIC questions. BLOOD PRESSURE questions.


Trust me...your pharmacy team does care about you to a certain extent, but on top of taking care of your usual medications, we now have people showing up to get vaccines/rapid tests every 5-10 minutes. Don't slow us down further with your misplaced inquiries.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 6, 2021)

syub said:


> cried again today ;_; but i really need to stop dwelling on this, if he wants to come back he will but for now i’m just gonna try and do my own thing because i’m so tired of crying all the time


I have to agree with lumi, remaining friends w/ an ex can hurt a lot & hinder you from healing. It sucks so bad at first. Especially when things didn’t end on your terms. It can hurt sm & I’ve been in your same position before. I’m so sorry you’re going through this right now. Be kind to yourself & focus on things you enjoy.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 6, 2021)

Never mind.


----------



## arikins (Aug 7, 2021)

anxiety ... so ... much ... anxiety


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 7, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> This is the first time I'm posting in this thread...but I'm hoping people will learn from it.
> 
> People need to stop bothering their pharmacy teams with garbage/idiotic questions. Just because you're too lazy to contact your doctors/dentists for recommendations, don't bother us...we've already got WAY too much on our plates now that we've been shouldering the majority of vaccinations.
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness, I feel this so much. I used to work in a pharmacy and it was _so _frustrating the sorts of questions we'd get. I don't have experience with things during Covid so I won't even begin to assume I know what that's like - but I know when we gave flu shots it was so hectic and I swear people came up to us with the silliest questions. 

It always gets me when somebody will wait in line just to ask me where the shampoo is kept. Like. You can see that we're busy, we have signs above the aisles, _and there are staff stocking shelves _but you chose to wait in line at the pharmacy to ask us?? I've had people ask us about the food or cosmetics, too! Like. I don't know if we carry strawberry cream cheese, _I'm in the pharmacy. _Or the people who have a basket/cart full of stuff but can't be bothered to wait in the normal line so they come to the pharmacy to cash out  It's always when we were busy too and the pharmacy cash only had tiny bags because like... it's a pharmacy. You get your medicine and go.

Ugh. Pharmacy work is _so _stressful and my heart honestly goes out to you. I was an assistant for a while so I wasn't able to answer specific medical questions and had to always grab a pharmacist for those. It's such a fast paced part of the store and people don't realize how much work takes place back there. Phone calls (I loved when people would call and just... describe the colour of their pill. "I need to refill my blue pill" ????? can you be more specific?? My computer doesn't show pictures and I don't have all the medications memorized), customer questions, data entry, stocking our own shelves, actually counting out/making up the prescriptions, the pick up... ugh. Best of luck with everything


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 7, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness, I feel this so much. I used to work in a pharmacy and it was _so _frustrating the sorts of questions we'd get. I don't have experience with things during Covid so I won't even begin to assume I know what that's like - but I know when we gave flu shots it was so hectic and I swear people came up to us with the silliest questions.
> 
> It always gets me when somebody will wait in line just to ask me where the shampoo is kept. Like. You can see that we're busy, we have signs above the aisles, _and there are staff stocking shelves _but you chose to wait in line at the pharmacy to ask us?? I've had people ask us about the food or cosmetics, too! Like. I don't know if we carry strawberry cream cheese, _I'm in the pharmacy. _Or the people who have a basket/cart full of stuff but can't be bothered to wait in the normal line so they come to the pharmacy to cash out  It's always when we were busy too and the pharmacy cash only had tiny bags because like... it's a pharmacy. You get your medicine and go.
> 
> Ugh. Pharmacy work is _so _stressful and my heart honestly goes out to you. I was an assistant for a while so I wasn't able to answer specific medical questions and had to always grab a pharmacist for those. It's such a fast paced part of the store and people don't realize how much work takes place back there. Phone calls (I loved when people would call and just... describe the colour of their pill. "I need to refill my blue pill" ????? can you be more specific?? My computer doesn't show pictures and I don't have all the medications memorized), customer questions, data entry, stocking our own shelves, actually counting out/making up the prescriptions, the pick up... ugh. Best of luck with everything



Lumi...THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT! I always think to myself people have no idea what it's like back here. You restored some of my faith in people's comprehension


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2021)

I hate being alone with my thoughts


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 7, 2021)

never mind


----------



## arikins (Aug 7, 2021)

its 3am and i cant sleep
theres makeup thats irritating my eye that im too lazy to wash out
im scared my lizard is going to die one day
im scared my loved one is going to leave me one day
im scared things wont work out
i dont want to become extremely insecure again
im really hungry


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 7, 2021)

arikins said:


> its 3am and i cant sleep
> theres makeup thats irritating my eye that im too lazy to wash out
> im scared my lizard is going to die one day
> im scared my loved one is going to leave me one day
> ...


I might not be having the same thoughts as you but I feel you when it comes to overthinking to the point where it keeps you up at night. It sucks but I can tell you that you're not alone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2021)

had a bad dream and I woke up really tired and kinda weak/sickly feeling


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm tired, didn't get much sleep because someone decided to have what felt like a four hour drunken conversation on the phone last night.


----------



## Zerous (Aug 7, 2021)

Ahck I've been having so much trouble staying focused enough to do my uni lectures but the stress of needing to get them done is making me procrastinate more ;-;


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 7, 2021)

Anxiety is seriously kicking my butt today, I hate feeling on edge all the time as well as constantly overthinking. It’s exhausting.


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 7, 2021)

Spoiler: talk about death



Today is one year ago that my stepmom passed away unexpectedly. One day before my son's birthday.  she got to be a Gigi for 364 days.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2021)

Life. For the love of god, kill me.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 7, 2021)

Spoiler



Depressed about various things.

Last night, heard a sad story about a rescue cat from someone (they had a happy ending at least and lived past 20 and found a loving home). My heart feels completely shattered and I am trying my best not to dwell, but woke up feel like crap. 

I missed most of this stream. I feel like I am so annoying.

I still am waiting for a solution for one thing that has been giving me a lot of stress but I’m convinced nothing can be done :/.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2021)

I hate that my bed sheet is bigger than the duvet to the point where it gets lost inside the sheet.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 7, 2021)

Spoiler



No energy. I need to finish something before tomorrow and I am struggling due to this and depression. Also, I made it bigger and busier than I meant to. I couldn’t help it though.

On a plus side, I am happy about that since that tells me my interest in drawing and getting better hasn’t gone away.  I really wanted to draw lately but just no energy.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2021)

Feeling better now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 7, 2021)

I wish I could be able to talk to someone about something because I never got the chance to and everything’s just so confusing. I wish I could hold on to my hurt feelings, but I really just can’t. I just want to see the good in everyone and I don’t mean to do some of the things that I do I can just be completely oblivious sometimes and I feel like I just can never do anything right and I have a lot of defensiveness when it comes to that sort of thing because I’m always messing things up and I can’t do anything about that except apologize. I’m sure it’s probably just too late anyway.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 7, 2021)

Spoiler



Depression is only getting worse today. 

I’m tired.

feeling stressed

Anxiety


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

Lowkey still annoyed they removed so much of that clothes collection from the site, like you still obviously had some left? Lol.

And annoyed I don't have any oat milk for my coffee. Though it poured down like 99% of yesterday and I hardly got my sushi cause it stopped for like, idk 20 minutes but yeah not risking getting a cold from this weather going to grocery store :c


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 8, 2021)

Spoiler



I’m anxious about something. I’m really hoping that I’m not just going to get myself more sick or make everything worse even if that isn’t possible. I just don’t know what to do and really have been way past my limit mental health wise for months, maybe even for years since I still can’t let go some stuff related to former friends that I know in person. I want to but nothing I’ve done helped—counseling, trying to think of other things. I do think of other things, but since they hang out with people I hang out with, that just makes it hard to forget and on top of that the cousin of that person thinks asking someone to leave me alone is taking a side :/. 

Anxious about the birthday party this week and bummed and relieved there is only one stream; I think being around my dad and his anxiety, kids and the car ride to and from there is going take a week’s worth of energy out of me.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 8, 2021)

I got to visit and cuddle and say my goodbyes to my childhood cat today


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 8, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> snip



Sending you my love and hugs to you and your kitty. I’m so sorry; I’m glad you were able to visit and say good bye in person. it breaks my heart hearing you going through this . Please let me know if there is anything i can do for you (no pressure and sorry for repeating myself).


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 8, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> ☹Sending you my love and hugs to you and your kitty. I’m so sorry; I’m glad you were able to visit and say good bye in person. it breaks my heart hearing you going through this . Please let me know if there is anything i can do for you (no pressure and sorry for repeating myself).


I was very happy I could see him in person to kiss and cuddle him I feel like he waited to see me and now he can die in peace cuddled up in his bed.

No you aren’t repeating yourself at all I really appreciate you being here for me ☺


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

Spoiler: sw5 rant lol



Lowkey hate those missions that you are basically bound to fail unless you hardcore speed thru all other side missions which is more or less making you fail anyway lol.... if that one win condition is a win condition you can make it appear... faster lol -.-'''' looking at chu chapter 6


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 8, 2021)

Spoiler



Sorry for posting here again. I just woke up to give my cat her medicine (she did not want to cooperate as always; I hope I don’t find the pills somewhere later). I woke up feeling panicky. Jaw and teeth on right side of my mouth are hurting a little. I think I should be able to go back to sleep without pain medicine though. 
my phone is annoying me; i really need to make a point of ordering new one


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

Sweet jesus and his mother i give up on that for now, if y'all gonna give me like 2 minutes to finish off a boss with like 3 large HP bars, please no lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm so tired today, not just exhausted tired but "I could literally go to bed and go to sleep" tired. idk why, I thought I slept fine last night, or at least as fine as I do any other night. I cannot keep myself awake though, and ofc I can't take a nap cause everyone is bothering me constantly, wanting something from me.

also bummed that I can't get my old DSiXL to work, I guess all those photos I took and voice recordings I made when I was like 10-12 (that didn't save on the SD card which is also missing) are gone forever


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

I didn't let myself rest enough during my week's holiday, I don't want to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 8, 2021)

i just bit into a wafer on the left side of my mouth and experienced an extreme sharp pain in the teeth. i hope this is just stress related . I think i was clenching my teeth tightly last night and probably grinded them too.


----------



## oak (Aug 8, 2021)

There's forest fires raging in my province and my parents let me know today that our childhood cabin & their land it sits on is most likely gonna be destroyed in the wildfires. The area has been evacuated but there wasn't enough time today to drive 3 hours to the cabin and take all our stuff out. Luckily it's old and there's nothing expensive left there but it still hurts cause that's where we went every summer to camp. I wonder what will happen to the value of their property if it's all burnt. Will it be worth it to rebuild the 2 cabins on the property or will it just burn down again in a few years from another forest fire? Ughh


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2021)

i ****ing hate windows 10 so god damn much


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2021)

Feeling very depressed again, just when I thought I was getting better.  My family lectured me too and I hate it.  I just want to curl up in a ball and not try anymore.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 8, 2021)

My head hurts to the point where I feel a little Nauseous. Just want it to go away so I can feel good on my day off


----------



## Neb (Aug 8, 2021)

My family owns way too much junk. I spent three hours helping my moms go through our storage spot and only donated a tiny amount of what’s in there. It’ll take weeks to clear everything out. Moving really is a pain.


----------



## Pupperina (Aug 8, 2021)

I hate having headaches and I hate knowing it developed from the lack of water I drank the last few days

just took a very difficult exam that I didn’t do so well on and I hate knowing that it could’ve been easier if my professor simply typed out his lectures on PowerPoint instead of creating “video podcasts” of him reading the material out word for word. I just hope he curves the test scores.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 8, 2021)

4 day weekend is coming to an end... It was a nice mental break, but damn am I so over training. This week really better be the last week so I can finally be on my own again.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2021)

Feeling better now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 9, 2021)

Spoiler



I want to work on the post card but I was recommended to take a break since I took no breaks for the drawing I just did. Now that I’ve taken a break, I’m not sure if my idea for the post card is a good idea .

I still can feel a sensitive spot on my tooth on the left side every time I eat. I really hope it isn’t another cavity and is just stress or from the work that was done on the other side (doubt jt though).

Dreading saturday.


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2021)

Spoiler: dumb stuff



my ex called me today so i took the chance to apologize for everything i did to him and i sobbed thru out the whole thing LOL. we were talking normally for about an hour, and i was under the impression that we were gonna start talking like normal again but it just doesn’t seem that way .. i’ll give it tomorrow and a few days and if he does want to start talking again i’ll talk to him


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 9, 2021)

I’ve pretty much felt awful all day today I’ve never had a headache so bad to where I felt physically ill. It’s gone now that my day off is pretty much over and I stayed up too late trying to finish things I couldn’t earlier so I’m going to feel tired all day tomorrow. I just feel sad right now


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 9, 2021)

I hate summer. 30 degree weather is horrible. Makes me feel so uncomfortable and sick.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2021)

My workplace is beyond toxic and I know this is the case because that turnover rate is so high and 50% of people leave after one day on the job. However, I’m trying my best to stay for the next two months I’m in this area just for a little extra money. The job was fine for me but there is friction between a coworker and I because of a little misunderstanding and we simply can’t work together because one of us will walk out. She’s on the verge of quitting anyhow, but I need to get through this until that happens. The manager really likes me though, so there’s a plus. Aside from all the drama, it’s really not a stressful job.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2021)

I hate having a pear-shaped body, hip/ass fat is ****ing impossible to get rid of other than like hardcore gym training (I already try to eat healthy n stuff) it seems. Can't exactly go do the former either these days.


----------



## deana (Aug 9, 2021)

Slept poorly


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2021)

apparently I can't use Word anymore cause "my license expired" 

back to word 2003 lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> apparently I can't use Word anymore cause "my license expired"
> 
> back to word 2003 lol


I'm mooching my dad's atm but yeah it's really ****ty with all these subs things these days, just... let me use a good word processor man


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 9, 2021)

Spoiler



Cramps, anxiety and really uncomfortable and unhappy about something


----------



## CylieDanny (Aug 9, 2021)

.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2021)

Bothered, tired, and just hating life in general.  Didn’t sleep well.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2021)

Little depressed : (


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 9, 2021)

Have an interview for my dream job on Thursday, got the call today and she completely caught me off guard. I feel like I have no time to prepare, gah the nerves are kicking in!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 9, 2021)

I thought I had a youtube playlist for Scottish rantings and such.


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 9, 2021)

i need to get my life together


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 10, 2021)

Spoiler: Rambles



Tonight is just not really my night.

It's been warm all day and it's still warm now even though it's 12:30 which is throwing me off. My acne is making me feel _so gross _lately. I don't know. I have a hard time with self love and what not but my acne in particular just really bothers me. It makes me feel like a child for still having it and it makes me feel gross? Like I feel like I have bad hygiene or something and that's why it won't go away but I don't. I know that. But it's frustrating. 

I think those things combined are already making me feel anxious and then idk. I submitted something for the camping event and I just feel really... not good about it? All of my cabin mates are lovely so I don't think anybody will single me out and say I did a bad job or anything but idk. I'm just worried what I did was too childish ( sensing a theme here I suppose) and idk. My minds just all jumbled and I'm so tired of overthinking everything all. the. time.


----------



## arikins (Aug 10, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Rambles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, babe, tell me about it

my anxiety has been its worst this month. and my acne ? it always makes me feel disgusting. no matter how clean i am, how on top of it i am, it still comes and makes me feel so so disgusting and unhygienic. im also having the worst period in the world, worst headache, on top of that me and my boyfriend just split. oh fantastic !

dont worry, im here. talk to me any time if need be. i can be pretty chaotic (in a good way) when im going through it


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2021)

Crying because I’m feeling a bit emotional and thinking about a lot of things.  It just happens when I miss my medicine for too long.  I’ll be okay.  

EDIT: Feeling better now because of my cat.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 10, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Rambles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel right now.

I'm 34 and currently going through an acne flare up which isn't exactly making me feel beautiful or confident right now alongside bout of anxiety which I can't control other than just embrace and hope it soon passes over and I can feel like my usual self again. If you ever want to chat you're more than welcome to DM me even though we don't know each other. I hope you have a better day than yesterday.


----------



## Aminata (Aug 10, 2021)

I wanna buy my switch to play New horizons... But i have no money


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 10, 2021)

What a way to start the day.. I put my alarm at 10h, wanted to take 10 extra minutes and clicked the wrong button, so slept until 11h. Then I finally go feed the animals and what do I see? My 7yo rabbit shaking like crazy over the waterbowl. Now, he does that sometimes, but there it's different. He is shaking really bad, he even closes his eyes and he lets me touch him without being bothered, which he never ever ever allows me to, as he's the grumpiest rabbit in the world. So I call my main vet.. they tell me they are not specialized enough for it and they prefer that I go to their specialist for it to give best treatment.. so I call this one. He says he's full full full and if it's not better until 14h, I can come. So now I am sitting here, painfully waiting and hoping that my rabbit is just having one of his shacky old days and is not actually dying. I checked his belly, it's soft so at least it's not poop / fur blocking his belly like with Mido back then. But I really do not like how he is closing his eyes from time to time. I have never seen him do that. He is the most careful rabbit ever. He only closes his eyes when he knows nobody is around. Please be fine Link. Don't make me lose my 7yo boy right now.. U-U


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 10, 2021)

Spoiler



I’m working on my post card and I’m enjoying making it very much (even though doing the front side is taking a long time and have not thought ahead about the back). I’m worried it might look like low effort or look bad because of my attempt at using a different style (spent all night working on it and am not even halfway done with the front). The style or at least how I have tried to use it looks like a bunch of scribbles.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 10, 2021)

Spoiler: Anxiety



Feeling a lot of anxiety at the thought of telling my parents that I'm serious with my S/O. For context, I'm Chinese and he is Arab Muslim. We met in our first year of university, and we've been together since December 2015. He's told his parents about me and our plans for marriage, and they are accepting.

I had originally planned to have the conversation with my parents at the beginning of September to take advantage of the Labour Day weekend and to give myself more time to prepare. But my anxious mind keeps going back to this and it's making it hard to focus on anything else. Now I want to rip the bandage off and tell them this weekend. 

The fear of rejection and high probability for backlash from my parents is paralyzing. I don't know what to say to start the conversation, and I'm stressed out at the idea of having to keep my cool/trying not to cry if my parents start yelling at me. I'm also anticipating they will ask me about religious differences, and while I've made up my mind that I will convert, I'm hesitant to tell them that because I think they will think my S/O is forcing me to convert, which isn't true. 

My parents are aware that my S/O likes me. They have asked me about my feelings towards my S/O in the past while I was still in university, and regrettably now, I told them I was only interested in him as a friend so as not to upset them. My intuition tells me that my mom suspects there is something going on between us, but she hasn't approached the topic recently. In theory, this should make things easier for me, but for some reason, it really doesn't, LOL.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 10, 2021)

Spoiler



Yesterday and today, my head has been killing me ;-; Also keep getting eye strain. I just haven't felt too great the past few days in general.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 10, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> snip.



Sorry that you’re experiencing that Peach Jam . Take it easy! I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 10, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry that you’re experiencing that Peach Jam . Take it easy! I hope you feel better soon .


thank you Dunquixote, you're so sweet ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2021)

just really sad


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 10, 2021)

Spoiler



stomach/abdominal area has been bothering me a lot lately. blah


----------



## arikins (Aug 10, 2021)

shes better than me in every possible way  just fantastic

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2021

gonna have to do a full face of makeup and style my hair just to feel like a decent human. fun !

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2021

wow, got tons of thoughts today for some reason

i think i may just wear a mask for the rest of my life, way too insecure about my smile and nose shape


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 11, 2021)

I bent my postcard while erasing since i put more than 20-50 words down . i don’t know how to keep it short and sweet and make it interesting. Now the back looks like an eraser mess.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 11, 2021)

I've been going through so much stress that I look physically ill and haven't had an appetite in about a week now. Not sure what to do, at least for now that stress is over. I have been catching up on sleep and trying to do things that I enjoy.


----------



## Mad Aly (Aug 11, 2021)

Spoiler: Not really venting... Just my thoughts, love, and support for this thread ❤



Just wanted to say I sincerely care about you all, no matter who you are or what you may be going through. I might negatively expose myself by saying this, but... I come to this thread not only to post about my own troubles and try to hopefully brighten up someone's day, but also just to learn about other's troubles in general. It honestly helps me feel that much more grounded in reality, as well as gives me a sense of relatability and solidarity with a lot of the things people mention. I hope that doesn't make me come off creepy or intrusive. This is just my way of saying that I really appreciate the community here, and having this thread has been so much more helpful than I expected. So, thank you all so much for your bravery and strength to share your feelings and experiences here, as well as for your compassion to engage with and reach out to others who may need someone to talk to. Every one of you truly makes this a safe space. I wish you all the best. ❤


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2021)

Everyone that got their 1st jab before or around the same time as me, sometimes even after are able to book their 2nd now but I never get that damn text nor does the app allow me to do it. Might just call and book one next week if I don't get the text this week... They said 4 weeks between jabs, that was literally yesterday??


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 11, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Everyone that got their 1st jab before or around the same time as me, sometimes even after are able to book their 2nd now but I never get that damn text nor does the app allow me to do it. Might just call and book one next week if I don't get the text this week... They said 4 weeks between jabs, that was literally yesterday??


I had a very similar issue when getting my second jab, over here the system is very unorganised. They didn't even tell me they had to delay my second jab until after I called due to supply issues.  I would definitely give them a call and book if it doesn't get sorted soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> I had a very similar issue when getting my second jab, over here the system is very unorganised. They didn't even tell me they had to delay my second jab until after I called due to supply issues.  I would definitely give them a call and book if it doesn't get sorted soon.


Thank you  And yeah, I will definitely call them if they don't text or make it available by next week. I dunno why it would ignore some people when it obviously worked before


----------



## jadetine (Aug 11, 2021)

My kids passed me a summer cold. I'm talking about shivers and sore throat and I can't make art while fatigued. It is a real bummer. 
And man,  these TBT camp riddles are killer! XD

And my husband ate a gift I had ordered for my son's teachers. My mistake for not setting it aside. 

And as usual, the house is a mess when I lose momentum. Uhuuuu


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 11, 2021)

jadetine said:


> My kids passed me a summer cold. I'm talking about shivers and sore throat and I can't make art while fatigued. It is a real bummer.
> And man,  these TBT camp riddles are killer! XD
> 
> And my husband ate a gift I had ordered for my son's teachers. My mistake for not setting it aside.
> ...



Oh no!! I hope you feel better soon, Jadetine. I always felt like summer colds were worse than winter colds because summer is the _one _time of year where I feel like I should be free from colds.  Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## jadetine (Aug 11, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh no!! I hope you feel better soon, Jadetine. I always felt like summer colds were worse than winter colds because summer is the _one _time of year where I feel like I should be free from colds.  Sending good thoughts your way


Totally agree. I don't want a soup right now in this Texas heat,  but I'm gulping steamy honeyed tea by the gallon.
And ofc, it's my time of the month again, so man, just kick me while I'm down... lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 11, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Totally agree. I don't want a soup right now in this Texas heat,  but I'm gulping steamy honeyed tea by the gallon.
> And ofc, it's that time of the month again, so man, just kick me while I'm down... lol



Oh no!! Ugh that’s absolutely awful. I know it’s a cycle so it’s not _actually _planning to come at the worst time... but I swear it always happens. 

I’ve never experienced Texas heat but it has been like 30 degrees the past few days and I’ve been miserable so I fully sympathize 

My own bother for today: mosquitos!!! I hate them!! I have three bites - two on my _toes_ and one on like. My upper foot? Right where it connects to your leg/that bend area. It’s. So. Itchy.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 11, 2021)

jadetine said:


> My kids passed me a summer cold. I'm talking about shivers and sore throat and I can't make art while fatigued. It is a real bummer.
> And man,  these TBT camp riddles are killer! XD
> 
> And my husband ate a gift I had ordered for my son's teachers. My mistake for not setting it aside.
> ...



I’m sorry . Get well soon and take it easy .



Spoiler



it is lagging when I type on here. my phone going on charge and off charge constantly when plugged in is still annoying me.

i stayed up too late and am tired and maybe a bit depressed.

still bothered by something else


----------



## Neb (Aug 11, 2021)

Unloading 3 cars worth of moving boxes on a 95 degree afternoon is _not_ fun.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 11, 2021)

Hahaha love havin to go to work to 'babysit' an adult prob 10+ years older than me cause she can't get her **** together and just. Do not. Come. To. Work. (The point I'm tryin to make is that I don't want her to come to work, cause her not gettin her stuff together is affecting work in a negative way).

Also last night I went to bed around midnight and I woke up at 3am, unable to go back to sleep Love that for me


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 11, 2021)

Spoiler



Thinking of drawing something but not sure how I want to set it up. I got some vague ideas what i want to do and did a rough sketch on scrap paper but not impressed with it. This isn’t much of a bother but more like i’m kinda stumped and unsure.

I’m really dreading saturday and the car ride home and doing cat treatment with my dad more each day.

bothered by a few things


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2021)

Spoiler: anxiety, me venting basically



Literally the fact that I trust people too much. I try to see the good in every person, so when meeting someone I’ll just automatically assume the best. I’ll assume they’re an amazing person and they are 100% genuine. But you have to think… some people have other motives. People will turn on you and people will not always have the best intentions. It’s obviously not good for your own self-esteem if you’re always assuming the worst in people, but it doesn’t hurt to be a little cautious. It just sucks that the world is like this. It sucks that there are people that don’t have good intentions and will throw you under the bus to get ahead. I’m trying to learn to be a little more cautious with people. I’ll assume that someone is a decent human being and next thing I know, they prove me wrong.


----------



## Neb (Aug 12, 2021)

Nobody:
Absolutely no one:
Not a single soul:
Stranger that walks by me: “What a creep.”

I got called creepy a lot back in Middle and High School, so I did a lot of behavior changes. I don’t hold eye contact outside of conversations anymore, I walk more confidently, and I try to keep my voice upbeat. Of course I can’t change everything. Due to my autism I still stim and walk weirdly occasionally. During those moments I continue to be called creepy. It’s this term I can never escape from.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 12, 2021)

Nevermind


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2021)

For once nothing serious, but I want to still mention it.
I stopped playing LoL quite some time ago and I knew this day would come.. a new, good looking Skin for my favorite Champion..
what to do.. WHAT TO DO. Waste money and play it once?


----------



## Holla (Aug 12, 2021)

I take my guinea pig into the vet today. 99% sure she has ovarian cysts. Only way to help her if that is the case is surgery which is always risky on such small animals. :/


----------



## Xeleron (Aug 12, 2021)

Not only is making friends harder to do after a certain point in life, but maintaining the friendships you do make is equally as hard. I feel like the friendships that you make as an adult just fizzle out over time... which to me is worse than ending a friendship, because at least for that, there is a reason.

Also, the one spot on my skin I did not put sunscreen on when I went kayaking over the weekend is super red and tender, really goes to show how well sunscreen works since I didn't get burned anywhere else.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2021)

People expecting you to say exactly the "correct" opinion when you a) dont know the whole situation other than what they wold me b) i don't know that girl they are talking about and i go there once a week if not less so.. ??? LOL. then don't vent in front of me lol


----------



## oak (Aug 12, 2021)

It's gonna be super hot out today and I already have heat rash starting in the crooks of my arms & neck.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 12, 2021)

there's so much to do at work currently & im stressed and just wanna go home.
im _not_ excited for school to start back up.


----------



## Damn71 (Aug 12, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2021)

just got a nasty cough outta nowhere wtf 

also kinda feel like watching a movie but idk which one to pick


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2021)

the man on the roof is good i heard  ^

also i really like one of my friends but she can be really early zoomer sometimes and it's just bruh now you're weird but next second you got all good lol


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2021)

i wanted to participate in the camp event as much as i could but my energy has been so low lately all i want to do is curl up in a ball on my bed and never get up. i’m tired of feeling like this


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 12, 2021)

feeling sad for no reason

I wish I had motivation to do stuff as well :/


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 12, 2021)

Spoiler



feeling pretty meh. didn’t have internet for most of the day so haven’t been able to work on my flag entry until now.

my counselor’s questions annoyed me so much. 

a few things bothering me and depressing me.

nerves about saturday are getting worse


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 12, 2021)

Do any fellow Canadians know what’s happening with the apparent snap election Trudeau is planning to call? I don’t know what that really means and it’s stressing me out. :’)


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Do any fellow Canadians know what’s happening with the apparent snap election Trudeau is planning to call? I don’t know what that really means and it’s stressing me out. :’)


its sounding like he's hoping to get his minority government to become a majority and thinks this is the perfect time.

i think his timing is horrible but thats just me


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 12, 2021)

Origami said:


> its sounding like he's hoping to get his minority government to become a majority and thinks this is the perfect time.
> 
> i think his timing is horrible but thats just me



Thank you! 

It feels like stressful timing to me, too. We’re heading into fall with a lot of covid stress and we’re going to throw snap election on top of that?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 12, 2021)

The smoke is here. I hate it, I hate it so much


----------



## xara (Aug 12, 2021)

syub said:


> i wanted to participate in the camp event as much as i could but my energy has been so low lately all i want to do is curl up in a ball on my bed and never get up. i’m tired of feeling like this



i hope you don’t mind me responding, but i’m actually in the same boat right now. i’ve been incredibly low energy for the past 2-3 weeks now, making doing anything that isn’t watching youtube, listening to music, reading or laying in bed next to impossible. 

the camp event is awesome and i want to participate fully as well, but the lack of energy makes it so hard to the point that the entire event and the deadlines are overwhelming and making me stressed. >_<

i’m really sorry that you’re going through this as well, but just know that you’re not alone and my pms are always open if you ever need someone to talk to. i hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 12, 2021)

syub said:


> i wanted to participate in the camp event as much as i could but my energy has been so low lately all i want to do is curl up in a ball on my bed and never get up. i’m tired of feeling like this





xara said:


> i hope you don’t mind me responding, but i’m actually in the same boat right now. i’ve been incredibly low energy for the past 2-3 weeks now, making doing anything that isn’t watching youtube, listening to music, reading or laying in bed next to impossible.
> 
> the camp event is awesome and i want to participate fully as well, but the lack of energy makes it so hard to the point that the entire event and the deadlines are overwhelming and making me stressed. >_<
> 
> i’m really sorry that you’re going through this as well, but just know that you’re not alone and my pms are always open if you ever need someone to talk to. i hope you start feeling better soon.



The most important thing is that you are both happy and healthy! Take care of yourself, and participate as much or as little as suits you.  There will always be more events in the future! 🏕 

I hope you both feel better soon! ❤


----------



## Neb (Aug 12, 2021)

I have to stay with one of my moms in this awful town for an extra week. She cried when I mentioned moving to the city so I promised to stay with her a little longer. Most of my stuff is already at the new apartment. Thankfully my other mom is doing most of the unpacking while I stay here. Now I just have to avoid getting harassed for one more week. Oh boy...


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2021)

i wanna join colorguard for indoor season next year but i’m already stressing out over it because i’d have to practice so much from now till november (auditions r in nov) and i’m freaking out that im not even gonna make it and i’ll feel like my practicing was a waste :/ i just want to have a fun end to my senior year and i want to actually do something,, besides go to school and back home.. also i’m dreading telling my parents about it because they never let me do what i want to do  i did guard my sophomore year and they made me quit


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2021)

Jumpsuits, why do they always have overly much room for the bust area but tiny ass measures like, bruh what the **** lol


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 13, 2021)

The jumpsuit thing is way too relatable. So frustrating.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> The jumpsuit thing is way too relatable. So frustrating.


Ikr! I've been able to wear some stretchy tighter ones but if you want like, retro 70s-esque ones you basically have to order an UK size 14 because your ass like???


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 13, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Ikr! I've been able to wear some stretchy tighter ones but if you want like, retro 70s-esque ones you basically have to order an UK size 14 because your ass like???



yeah it's so uncomfortable- especially when you're tall. Wedges can be a problem as well. Sizing is such an issue when the item size doesn't correlate for both bust and ass. I often have to make adjustments by sowing. So frustrating, I really like a nice jumpsuit!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> yeah it's so uncomfortable- especially when you're tall. Wedges can be a problem as well. Sizing is such an issue when the item size doesn't correlate for both bust and ass. I often have to make adjustments by sowing. So frustrating, I really like a nice jumpsuit!


Yeah it really is, why can't they make stuff for people looking like pears... like me... :/  Also those you probably have to measure and take to a tailor which is also...yeah 

What also stinks is finding denim jacket cause most today even if you find used are either small ones for babies or those weird baggy ones that looks bad unless you actually are plus-sized. ugh. Or too dark washes.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 13, 2021)

Oh my tummy hurts  I hate cramps


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 13, 2021)

Spoiler



A bit depressed and extremely anxious. The mouth on a character in my flag design is bothering me .

I had no idea my mom was going to my sister’s today; I thought I was going with her tomorrow. So not looking forward to doing cat treatment and the car ride with my dad. He weaves in and out of the lanes like he’s drunk but he’s not and it is so scary.

There are some other things on my mind too. Just wish the anxiety and discomfort would go away.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2021)

have two canker sores in my mouth really close together, they've been there for the last 2 days and it's getting annoying now.

also idk why but I've been getting really tired around 3-4 pm for the last week or so, too bad my energy only lasts for like 8 hours and then my body just poops out lol


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2021)

I spend way too much time thinking about this person, who probably hasn’t thought about me. I need to put my energy towards things that actually matter, and not towards a person who I will most likely not see again, as we were just coworkers.


----------



## ryuk (Aug 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 13, 2021)

ryuk said:


> Spoiler: a sad, sad joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey there,

i know we aren't in the same cabin but i was kind of in the same boat as you, atleast when we first got assignments. i've never really kept in touch with people on here and this is my very first event, so coming into it i was worried i'd be an outsider. even now when i am getting along with people in my cabin i still feel it sometimes but it does get better, and im sure people in your cabin see you as part of their group and recognize all you've been doing to help them succeed, while i do feel you on getting low likes for submissions i like to look at it more as a contribution to the team, and that makes me feel a lot better about it.

if you want to reach out my dms are open too, always open to making new friends


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2021)

ryuk said:


> Spoiler: a sad, sad joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, please don’t apologize for expressing your feelings. I’ve only become an active part of this forum recently, but I’ve been member for a few years. I’ve never had close friendships, and I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t slightly jealous of how close some people seem to be on here. I know I’ve only been active recently, but the people who are close probably have history. They might have been friends for months or even years. I try not to think about the numbers.

I can relate to some extent. I haven’t had any close bonds with people in real life either and I sometimes feel like the third wheel in a group, as if I’m just _the other friend. _I’ve honestly gotten okay with going through life without having close friends, or friends in general. Yes, I talk with people, but I try to be careful with who I consider a friend. I definitely don’t make friends at work because those rarely work out and y’all leave each other eventually.

I’m sorry you’re experiencing this and I hope it’s okay I’ve replied.  I personally just try my best to fit in. I’ll reply to people and be nice with everyone, but you really never know how someone feels about you over a screen. That’s the reality… I do think there are lots of nice members on this forum though…

My honest thoughts though (and I hope I don’t get any backlash for this), I think the reacts on some posts would be drastically different if we had no idea who posted them. If the posts were anonymous, for example… That’s just a random assumption though, what do I know?


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 13, 2021)

Spoiler



I have to get up 5 or 6 to the morning to go to my sisters and if i am allowed to take a nap there when I get there, it is never for more than an hour (and it takes me that long to fall asleep) :/. I hate this. No place to retreat if I have a panic attack or when I want alone time. I know it is my niece’s bday but that won’t stop my dad from lashing out because he doesn’t take medicine for his anxiety. and he says such inappropriate things in front of my nieces too. 

This website that I use to help me with a game is down. I hope it it is back on tonight. And shoot another event starts in the game and missing even one day just sucks. my phone helps me with my anxiety and dealing with boredom and my dad there so hopefully it’ll be okay.  

I hate how my dad keeps saying over and over when we give the cats their iv treatment that it is going good when it is going three times or more slower than it does with my mom. my cats get upset because it takes so long and sense that he’s anxious and i am. 

still pretty crappy.

frustrated about two other things. not sure what else to do about them or my anxiety


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

ryuk said:


> Spoiler: a sad, sad joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there, cabin ma-... Wait, who cares about cabins? We're all people!

Okay, I'm not that good at comforting people, so I'm just going to be honest. First, nobody is ever pathetic for expressing their feelings. NOBODY EVER, you hear me? Whoever told you that should be called the pathetic one. Feelings are what we humans are made of, more than cells and anything else. And from someone who has gone through depression a couple of times in her life, I think I know a bit what I'm talking about. Don't ever feel ashamed of them!

However, the best advice I can give you at this moment is that perhaps you should seek out other places more appropriate to show your art? The TBT forums, while having a wide range of threads, is primarily for gamers to meet with one another; even more specifically, Animal Crossing players. Other sites that are focused on artistic skills might prove to be a better choice for you on that side.

About the friendships made on TBT, I can only speak for myself, so please keep it in mind if this was not your own experience. I have met many, many nice people here, and hardly ever had a real problem with anyone (in fact, only once in my 7 years here). But the thing is, most of those are not to stay forever, not even to stay for a long time. Devoting yourself to one game or franchise from months and years onward is not common. People get eventually bored and try other things, no matter how much the liked it or enjoyed it, so they leave. And ocasionally, they remember how much fun they had and come back for a while. Just like that: people come and go, and it's not your fault at all.


----------



## ryuk (Aug 13, 2021)

Origami said:


> hey there,
> 
> i know we aren't in the same cabin but i was kind of in the same boat as you, atleast when we first got assignments. i've never really kept in touch with people on here and this is my very first event, so coming into it i was worried i'd be an outsider. even now when i am getting along with people in my cabin i still feel it sometimes but it does get better, and im sure people in your cabin see you as part of their group and recognize all you've been doing to help them succeed, while i do feel you on getting low likes for submissions i like to look at it more as a contribution to the team, and that makes me feel a lot better about it.
> 
> if you want to reach out my dms are open too, always open to making new friends


thank you for being so kind, i’m gonna try and look at it that way instead. i tend to be really hard on myself i always have so that’s why this is hitting me in such a deep way (and i felt the same way in the tbt event last year so it’s dragging up old feelings for me) but yeah tysm for caring it means a lot


Croconaw said:


> Hi, please don’t apologize for expressing your feelings. I’ve only become an active part of this forum recently, but I’ve been member for a few years. I’ve never had close friendships, and I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t slightly jealous of how close some people seem to be on here. I know I’ve only been active recently, but the people who are close probably have history. They might have been friends for months or even years. I try not to think about the numbers.
> 
> I can relate to some extent. I haven’t had any close bonds with people in real life either and I sometimes feel like the third wheel in a group, as if I’m just _the other friend. _I’ve honestly gotten okay with going through life without having close friends, or friends in general. Yes, I talk with people, but I try to be careful with who I consider a friend. I definitely don’t make friends at work because those rarely work out and y’all leave each other eventually.
> 
> ...


hey it’s totally ok that you replied :’) thank you for your helpful words. and i totally relate to that i’ve just always had a hard of time making friendships/felt like the third wheel so i notice stuff like this extra now. i’m trying harder to not take stuff personally but sometimes my mind gets the best of me. and btw i completely agree with your last paragraph, i feel as though people are always gonna be partial to their friends so yeah. ty again for your advice :’)


GuerreraD said:


> Hey there, cabin ma-... Wait, who cares about cabins? We're all people!
> 
> Okay, I'm not that good at comforting people, so I'm just going to be honest. First, nobody is ever pathetic for expressing their feelings. NOBODY EVER, you hear me? Whoever told you that should be called the pathetic one. Feelings are what we humans are made of, more than cells and anything else. And from someone who has gone through depression a couple of times in her life, I think I know a bit what I'm talking about. Don't ever feel ashamed of them!
> 
> ...


hii, these are some really important things for me to remember, thank you for your in depth response i really appreciate it. i agree i should probably show my art somewhere else but i’m afraid of being ignored yet again. to be honest i’m a sensitive person and things affect me more than they should a lot of the time. i’ll try to stop using the word pathetic i just feel like it sometimes you know :/ and it’s true that people in the site come and go, but it would still be nice to feel connected to the people themselves and not just the fact that i play animal crossing and so does everyone else here. but yea, tysm for taking the time to respond :’)


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 13, 2021)

Spoiler



My ears are plugged up and I can still hear someone’s stereo blaring somewhere nearby. Sorry for posting again. Not feeling good today (anxious about tomorrow) and noise bothers me so much.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 13, 2021)

ryuk said:


> Spoiler: a sad, sad joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm sorry that you feel that way. Tbh I can understand how it feels to just not get any attention. Before I met all of my good friends like Kirbyz and SpaceTokki77, and roxxy, I didn't really get any attention either. And it's ok. But no one is pathetic here. Sure some people may not be as famous as others, but no one is worthless. Hey, you gave me the September birthstone in my lineup! Words can't express how much I appreciate that! Despite how common it is, that's one of my most treasured things on here ever! Honestly I understand it can be hard to make friends on here, but here's a tip: Try not to always care about what others think, because then it can make you want to spend all this time fixing what you did wrong when it was fine. As for the event, most of the people who liked and loved my post weren't my cabinmates, let alone friends. I think if you just be yourself, you'll be sure to get friends


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 13, 2021)

My friends mute me/deafen or make fun of and tell me to shut up when i sing, and it makes me feel like i cant improve at singing
i really want to be good at singing but when my closest friends don't support me for it it hurts


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2021)

ryuk said:


> thank you for being so kind, i’m gonna try and look at it that way instead. i tend to be really hard on myself i always have so that’s why this is hitting me in such a deep way (and i felt the same way in the tbt event last year so it’s dragging up old feelings for me) but yeah tysm for caring it means a lot
> 
> hey it’s totally ok that you replied :’) thank you for your helpful words. and i totally relate to that i’ve just always had a hard of time making friendships/felt like the third wheel so i notice stuff like this extra now. i’m trying harder to not take stuff personally but sometimes my mind gets the best of me. and btw i completely agree with your last paragraph, i feel as though people are always gonna be partial to their friends so yeah. ty again for your advice :’)
> 
> hii, these are some really important things for me to remember, thank you for your in depth response i really appreciate it. i agree i should probably show my art somewhere else but i’m afraid of being ignored yet again. to be honest i’m a sensitive person and things affect me more than they should a lot of the time. i’ll try to stop using the word pathetic i just feel like it sometimes you know :/ and it’s true that people in the site come and go, but it would still be nice to feel connected to the people themselves and not just the fact that i play animal crossing and so does everyone else here. but yea, tysm for taking the time to respond :’)


I think putting yourself out there is important and just having conversations with people. I lll admit I used to pay way too much attention to who reacted to my posts and I’ll notice patterns and such, but I try not to let it get to me especially if you haven’t done anything negative. There are people who don’t want to be friends with you, but there are also people who do and those are the people you need to associate with.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2021)

ryuk said:


> Spoiler: a sad, sad joke
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>


Your post count is fairly low in terms of how long you have been a member on here, so it's most likely that the current regulars just aren't familiar with you enough yet! I see you are in the Crystal Ballers private channel on our Discord server but haven't sent any messages yet. Discord is a great way to make new friends, and while we have an event on-going makes that even easier, so I would recommend getting involved in your cabin's channel if you would like to get to know some of the other forum regulars better. The Crystal Ballers are an extremely friendly and talkative bunch so please don't hesitate to get involved with them!


----------



## ryuk (Aug 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Hey, I'm sorry that you feel that way. Tbh I can understand how it feels to just not get any attention. Before I met all of my good friends like Kirbyz and SpaceTokki77, and roxxy, I didn't really get any attention either. And it's ok. But no one is pathetic here. Sure some people may not be as famous as others, but no one is worthless. Hey, you gave me the September birthstone in my lineup! Words can't express how much I appreciate that! Despite how common it is, that's one of my most treasured things on here ever! Honestly I understand it can be hard to make friends on here, but here's a tip: Try not to always care about what others think, because then it can make you want to spend all this time fixing what you did wrong when it was fine. As for the event, most of the people who liked and loved my post weren't my cabinmates, let alone friends. I think if you just be yourself, you'll be sure to get friends


awww i’m so glad that the birthstone means so much to you, that makes me really happy  i wouldnt have wanted anyone else to have it. & not caring about what others think of me is definitely one character trait i WISH i had, but it’s one that i’m gonna continue working towards attaining haha. ty for your words and being so kind!!!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2021



Chris said:


> Your post count is fairly low in terms of how long you have been a member on here, so it's most likely that the current regulars just aren't familiar with you enough yet! I see you are in the Crystal Ballers private channel on our Discord server but haven't sent any messages yet. Discord is a great way to make new friends, and while we have an event on-going makes that even easier, so I would recommend getting involved in your cabin's channel if you would like to get to know some of the other forum regulars better. The Crystal Ballers are an extremely friendly and talkative bunch so please don't hesitate to get involved with them!


ahhhh i know, the reason i don’t post as much as others is simply because i’m too busy overthinking what to say and then just say f it and delete whatever i was typing bc i feel dumb. i’ve honestly been doing that in the discord too, i just have this fear of being ignored or disliked and it’s definitely holding me back but i need to stop. thinking. so much -_- i’ll try to pop in at some point though if i can get over my anxiety  and ty for always being nice to me (and everyone) i notice and i appreciate it a lot


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 13, 2021)

Have to have my windows open due to the humidity. Landlady says an ac unit would cost too much to run. meanwhile horny neighbor cat noises and smokers gagging nextdoor at 3 and 4 AM.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 13, 2021)

I just found out there are going to be 30 people at the bday party.  but at least i got permission to be on my phone when the kids aren’t playing with me. still ugh too many people


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I just found out there are going to be 30 people at the bday party.  but at least i got permission to be on my phone when the kids aren’t playing with me. still ugh too many people


I can barely stand three people.  That literally reminds me about how my grandma said only 3 people would be at my party and that turned into 20 real quick. She lied just to get me to go and made me feel bad for refusing to go, even though she lied. 

I feel that, that’s way too many people.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2021)

ryuk said:


> .



Hey there.  I know you’ve already deleted what you said, and everyone else has already said everything that should be said.  Just wanted to chime in that as long as you’re a member of the forum, you are _not _an outsider. Everyone is welcome here. I’ve noticed some of your posts and that you’ve been going through a lot, so I just wanted to say that I hope things improve for you. I’m going through some tough times lately too, but I’m not giving up. I also wanted to say that no matter how many friends I have on this site or how many people I talk to, I make it a point to treat everyone impartially and the same. I hope you‘re doing better now.  

( And I also noticed that we’re following each other, or at least, I’m following you.  Did I know you in the past?  Either way, I’m glad you’re still here now!   )


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2021)

Would be nice if they could ship my thing... I guess I can wait til next week or give them a poke but still, you do a lot of things beside that lol.

Also I really want my dvd aaaah.


----------



## mocha. (Aug 14, 2021)

Yesterday I hit my elbow/arm on a metal hinge and thought I’d fractured it. Went to urgent care and luckily it’s fine although I have damaged my tendon. It’s really strange because theres no bruising but my arm is really stiff & hurts to move. It woke me up a few times last night  hoping it will be okay for when I go back to work on Sunday.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2021)

Wowww I really must be an idiot thinking that mission is actually doable... Trash game.


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm currently going through my monthly pains that seem to grow worse with each passing year. I barely noticed them when I was a teenager. To boot, I'm resistant to medicine, but I can't just swallow five pills of painkillers in one take 

But what's annoying me the most, is that I can't get rid of my ovaries surgically because they are 100% healthy, despite deciding since one decade ago that I wasn't going to do anything with my ovules. Not a whim of the moment, it's one DECADE! And yet I still have like 20 more years of useless monthly suffering.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 14, 2021)

(posted in the wrong thread)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> But what's annoying me the most, is that I can't get rid of my ovaries surgically because they are 100% healthy, despite deciding since one decade ago that I wasn't going to do anything with my ovules. Not a whim of the moment, it's one DECADE! And yet I still have like 20 more years of useless monthly suffering.


Omg, that's so ****ty, what the heck... I guess you can't be on any birth control either?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 14, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Omg, that's so ****ty, what the heck... I guess you can't be on any birth control either?



I could be, but like stated before, they're not going to be as effective on me as they would of another woman. I've been through 3 different medications of that, and not only they weren't all that helpful (won't say completely, one was a _slight _improvement), but one actually made me react bad and... uhm... ok, going to post this in a spoiler to avoid traumatizing squeamish people.



Spoiler: Beware!



That one medicine got me "clogged" inside. I don't know why, but my blood during the next period was so... dense? thick? that I barely dripped any. Had to go to the gyn and get manually cleaned inside with a tiny sponge. One of the most humiliating experiences of my life


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 14, 2021)

Spoiler



I go back to look though some stuff to see if I was just tired or the stress of some circumstances is just getting to me and no, I still interpret it the same. Idk wtf is wrong is with me. Why nothing i say seems normal or my reaction. I keep messing up. Maybe I need a break after this event.

I want to go back to sleep since I hardly slept because of anxiety but can’t since i’m at my sister’s.

Good news about the party is everyone except the kids are vaccinated. Bad news: party starts around 3 and we won’t be back until later tonight


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> I could be, but like stated before, they're not going to be as effective on me as they would of another woman. I've been through 3 different medications of that, and not only they weren't all that helpful (won't say completely, one was a _slight _improvement), but one actually made me react bad and... uhm... ok, going to post this in a spoiler to avoid traumatizing squeamish people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay yikes yeah that experience sounded bad. And yeah I thought you meant pain killers cause they are different but yeah, I had good luck with one non-combined pill but then again it works different on different peeps so understandable.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 14, 2021)

Spoiler



still kinda upset about something and annoyed by something else (unrelated). i really want to find peace of mind but can’t do that due circumstances.

jaw/teeth hurts and can’t take another Tylenol (should’ve took 2) for a couple more hours or so. tylenol sucks.

I tried talking to my sister about some of my problems but all my thoughts are jumbled up and i didn’t know how to articulate it and i just shortened everything up, so nothing came out of it other than me feeling stupid and maybe worse (not her fault at all; just a mistake trying to open the lid). i get so nervous talking to her or my dad since they get so impatient and and tells me  to hurry up if i struggle to speak.

tired.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm sick, so I feel like crap.  Plus I'm exhausted from lack of sleep


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 14, 2021)

The fact that people just assume I’m oblivious but I notice little details. I pay close attention and am well aware of how someone feels about me as a person.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 14, 2021)

Autumn247 said:


> I'm sick, so I feel like crap.  Plus I'm exhausted from lack of sleep



sorry to hear that you’re not feeling well. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 14, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> sorry to hear that you’re not feeling well. I hope you feel better soon.




Thank you so much!    ❤


----------



## mogyay (Aug 14, 2021)

i think im too self centred


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 14, 2021)

Spoiler



I know i just apologized for posting in here so much (or i thought i did). but i have to post one more. i need to figure out a better way to cope with anxiety and find a way to forget stuff or move on. i am letting it affect me too much and for longer than it should and it is draining so much energy. talking to my counselor about it only aggravates me more. i don’t like meditation but may need to try that again. idk what to do. until i find a way; idk how to explain how anxiety works to friends that think that i choose to be (or former friends - i’m talking about personal offline friends). explaining what it is every time i have a panic attack is one difficult when i am having trouble breathing when i have panic attacks and just in general when i am not having an attack.

lI really wish i could not worry. i am so tired from everything today and in general. i wish i could fit in and be normal and not make everyone pause and go uhhh… (like i’ve done may times on this discord server and probably did earlier today elsewhere).

we are at a light but still i don’t like how my dad keeps using siri to check score of a game; he does that ro send texts and other stuff while driving and i don’t like that; i notice the weaving out of lanes gets worse than it already is when he does this


----------



## Neb (Aug 14, 2021)

Normally chatting with friends and acquaintances feels great, but it’s just making me feel overwhelmed today. I can’t entirely say why. I just feel the need for space,


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2021)

I’ve had a terrible day and I’m just angry and upset.  Didn’t sleep well either.  I don’t understand why people think it’s okay to do the things they do.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 14, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I’ve had a terrible day and I’m just angry and upset.  Didn’t sleep well either.  I don’t understand why people think it’s okay to do the things they do.


Hi! I’m sorry you had a terrible day. It’s okay to express your emotions. Some people just act through no fault of your own. Maybe they’re struggling with something in their life, but don’t blame yourself. I hope things get better for you!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Hi! I’m sorry you had a terrible day. It’s okay to express your emotions. Some people just act through no fault of your own. Maybe they’re struggling with something in their life, but don’t blame yourself. I hope things get better for you!



Thank you, Croconaw.  I’m crying right now.   You’re a really good person.  I try to be in a good mood as much as I can, but today just hasn’t been good for me.  I’ll be better tomorrow.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 14, 2021)

My jaw/teeth and head hurt  I’m sad about it hopefully when I wake up tomorrow I feel better


----------



## hakutaku (Aug 14, 2021)

Been so much family drama, both my grandmas are in hospital rn (thankfully they're both doing better today, and my nan's hip operation went alright), and currently stressing about university enrolment  my passport is expired and everything requires a valid passport, which i can't get in time because the pandemic made the waitlist for passports double in size,, gonna have to call my uni on monday to make enquiries ugh

at least ive got another couple days until online enrolment actually opens i guess


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2021)

i can’t help but feel like they just don’t care about me anymore??? it’s so hard to deal with, especially knowing the bond i had with them. we talked everyday for over a year. the longest i went without talking to them is unknown to me bc im 100% sure i’ve talked to them everyday since i met them. but now, they can go hours without answering me or even a few days.. it just sucks. i’m really hoping once school starts things will lighten up and we will become close again. it’s my senior year and i don’t really want to end my high school years without them by my side :c

it’s a really complicated story between us but like i said hopefully they’ll open up to me soon and we’ll have a happier bond than before. i miss them so much :,(


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 15, 2021)

Today, I’ve been overthinking about a lot of things which has been stressful. I’m way too concerned with how others feel about me. I realize that I’m honestly great at giving advice, but I find it hard to take my own advice sometimes. It’s just small steps in my positivity journey, but I’m working on being comfortable in taking my own advice when necessary.

It’s difficult to know what someone actually thinks of you through a screen, but there are certain times I feel like I’m just there? Like I see groups of people who are really close friends and that’s great. It shows how great of a community it is. I’ve never had any really close friends, like my best friend of four years ghosted me long ago and I’m still not sure why. We met on a forum (not this one), but it took a toll on me for a bit. It made me realize how much being ignored hurts, it’s like being invisible, like you’re not there. At least when you’re hated, they treat you like you exist. I think being ignored is like one of the worst feelings.

Since our friendship though, I haven’t really been close to anyone since. I haven’t exactly been putting myself out there, but I try to actively participate in conversations, and I’m honestly having fun in the Camping event. I feel like part of the community, you know, but I’m just _there. _In real life too, like in high school, I’d see groups of friends talking, and I was just there… an outcast. I don’t mind being just a presence in the community honestly because I do get positive vibes about this place. I can tell there are lots of amazing people on here who obviously care about each other. Because if I was a presence anywhere, I’d want it to be somewhere like this.

Damn, I wrote a lot. I didn’t want it to be this long. I just wanted to express my feelings here.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 15, 2021)

I feel like my parents are pressuring me to do things but I can't really say "no".


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2021)

talking about passport i should go renew mine once i get paid but i really hate doing it ugghh.

also i suppose i need to pester those people about sending my order because i'm pretty sure it's been in stock for some time now lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2021)

My mom asking dumb questions when I tried explaining to her a thing and I had to tell her off in public cause 1) I have no idea why that thing is as it is 2) she demanded some 54 slide powerpoint presentation about why when I obv. don't know lol


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm worried because I am going to try to get tested for Covid either today or sometime during the week.  Hopefully the results are negative


----------



## wonderwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

What a thoughtful and wonderful thread idea.

I know that there are worst things in the world happening, especially with all the deaths and sickness, but here’s a vent about another thing covid affected.

I’ve been seriously devoting myself to my art since 2017 after my suicide attempt as a means of therapy and for my reason for living. It’s my dream to become a professional artist and I’m nearly there.

I’ve been painting faces since then and after creating 33 of them, I’ve spent $600 to book an exhibition to exhibit my art. I have disabilities that have put me on a disability support pension, meaning I hardly have enough money to pay for necessities. It took me so long to save up $600. The exhibition was postponed more than a year because of covid, which is fine because it gave me more time to paint.

I put in months of intense exhibition preparation, which took everything out of me. (My disabilities mean I constantly have very little energy). I spent a month actively going out and spreading the word and giving flyers to strangers and I was so excited because it seemed like a lot of people were coming.

My big opening night event was postponed because of a lockdown and so all of the strangers I told about the opening night date was all for nothing and now no one knows when my opening night will be. It feels like no one will come.

I live in a border community and so across the border the other state got more restrictions, so most of my friends and family now can’t come. Since the gallery is right next to the border, I bet people even in my state will be scared to risk being stopped by the police.

I put years of my whole self and all my money into this exhibition and now it feels like it’s all for nothing.I know it’s not about the money I make, or the publicity, but I had so much hope that this would’ve launched my career as an artist.

So yeah, that’s my rant. I’m trying to keep positive because what’s wonderful is some of my extended family are travelling to come to my exhibition opening night. So even if they’re the only people who come, I’m so grateful and it’ll all be worth it to connect with them since I don’t know them very well. It’s not about the money or “fame” and it’s a huge achievement to have my first exhibition at 21 in the first place. But it felt so good to vent!


----------



## oak (Aug 15, 2021)

I went swimming and got a sunburn on my neck and chest & then I got a bad heat rash in the same spot so my skin is an itchy mess right now. My neck is all blotchy and gross, especially in the crook. It sucks I work outside cause it's not allowing my rash to heal from sun exposure. Also my province has been covered in a layer of smoke & ash so the air quality is terrible. Even the air feels itchy somehow, ugh


----------



## wonderwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

oak said:


> I went swimming and got a sunburn on my neck and chest & then I got a bad heat rash in the same spot so my skin is an itchy mess right now. My neck is all blotchy and gross, especially in the crook. It sucks I work outside cause it's not allowing my rash to heal from sun exposure. Also my province has been covered in a layer of smoke & ash so the air quality is terrible. Even the air feels itchy somehow, ugh


I hope your skin heals soon and the air clears up!


----------



## oak (Aug 15, 2021)

wonderwitch said:


> I hope your skin heals soon and the air clears up!


Thanks so much, I hope everything clears up soon too!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2021)

Darn it. I was going to make a submission to one of the camp threads, but thanks to my procrastination, I missed a cut-off point. And just to clarify, I'm not saying this against anyone on here. I'm not blaming anyone but myself.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 15, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Darn it. I was going to make a submission to one of the camp threads, but thanks to my procrastination, I missed a cut-off point. And just to clarify, I'm not saying this against anyone on here. I'm not blaming anyone but myself.


You still have an hour to submit for the event you're talking about!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> You still have an hour to submit for the event you're talking about!


Oh no, I'm not talking about the deadlines for the ocean events. In fact, I just submitted my oceanside aquarium moments ago. There's a user on here that was asking other members for their characters from the Animal Crossing game for the purpose of their postcard model. I've actually seen it ever since it was made, but I always kept putting it off to post my own photo for it to be used... The one time I did it, the opportunity is gone, and I blame myself for doing that. If only I just did it a few days earlier, I would've gotten it. *Once again, I'm not pointing fingers at the said user.*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2021)

I‘m so sick of my life.


----------



## deana (Aug 15, 2021)

Wrecked my finger/nail on a vegetable peeler


----------



## Stikki (Aug 15, 2021)

deana said:


> Wrecked my finger/nail on a vegetable peeler


Omg I kept doing that repeatedly for ages. Got a new peeler in the end that had a better grip. Ouch.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I‘m so sick of my life.


If you ever need to talk, my PM’s are open! I’ll listen as well, sometimes that’s more helpful than any advice.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 16, 2021)

I barely worked at all this week, I should be doing fills this week, but I don’t have the energy for it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2021)

Dreading to call the vaccine jab booking phone line.... What does it matter if I'm not exactly 30 yet, I was in the 86-91 age group they let on at the same time for the first jab but still not getting a text.  Like wow sorry my birthday is December 27th and not June 29th or whatever early birb crap.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 16, 2021)

Spoiler



anxiety and just a bunch of negative feelings


----------



## CylieDanny (Aug 16, 2021)

I haven't really been on here besides for some excellent art, but other wise have not. But, its just Because of life in general

I have to get it together, and make it better. But Im stuck inside for many reasons, one, the smoke that won't go away

Its so hot, and hard to sleep at night. Ive had a hard time sleeping in general, because theres so much I want to do but can't

I can't even get a job, or go on dates for another three weeks since I finally got the immunization. But even then I don't know if it will change anything

Im either dragging myself down, or life is.. Its hard to actually have a successful life, when you cant.

Plus I missed the camp event   It looks like fun.


----------



## oak (Aug 16, 2021)

This Canadian election is terrible timing and too many people in British Columbia are dealing with wildfires and won't prioritize voting, which is fair enough considering whole neighbourhoods are burnt.

Also I was cutting an onion and accidently cut the top of my thumb. Holy smokes did it ever hurt. Luckily my man is here to take over chopping the veggies.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 16, 2021)

I am so grumpy.

My wisdom teeth are coming in and they hurt. They make me feel nauseous and dizzy and I absolutely hate it. But I can’t get them removed the way I’m more comfortable with (being put under - I have an anxiety disorder and deal with panic attacks so the though of being awake and aware of them pulling my teeth is terrifying) because of ****ing covid. Because we’re still dealing with it. So surgery rooms can’t be booked because they’re full of ****ing covid patients.

I’m so tired. And in the grand scheme of things what I want is _so minor _so I feel bad complaining about it. I can’t get my wisdom teeth removed but I know there are people waiting for more serious surgeries and treatments that can’t be seen for the same reason.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2021)

Delete.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 16, 2021)

oak said:


> This Canadian election is terrible timing and too many people in British Columbia are dealing with wildfires and won't prioritize voting, which is fair enough considering whole neighbourhoods are burnt.



Yeah...I can't tell what's going on really. The whole election appears to be all smoke and mirrors. Some say Trudeau is banking on the confusion...so I guess that's either a good or bad thing based on where you stand with him


----------



## oak (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Yeah...I can't tell what's going on really. The whole election appears to be all smoke and mirrors. Some say Trudeau is banking on the confusion...so I guess that's either a good or bad thing based on where you stand with him


That's what I've been hearing, I guess we will see in a month how that works out. I personally didn't vote for him in either prior election, not that anyone would care much who I voted for lol. He might just get that majority he wants.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 16, 2021)

oak said:


> He might just get that majority he wants.



That is exactly what I'm hearing is behind the entire election...pretty sad state of affairs.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## coldpotato (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm bothered that I don't have many people I interact with day to day and it has been this way for a while. While I am very grateful for the friends and kind people in my life, I realize so many people out there have so many more friends in their lives to talk to. They could be talking to multiple friends daily.. it is just normal for them but has rarely been normal for me. I wish that was my normal. I wish that I could check in on other people often and have them check in on me.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm annoyed that a package isn't arriving today.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 16, 2021)

This is more of a me problem, but I’m bothered that I’m currently working afternoons at my new job. I prefer working evenings or nights. It’s just at temporary job before I move to my new city, but yeah, the hours are bothering me.  It’s only two months though, I can do this…


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2021)

i want to stop thinking abt him but it’s so hard omfg it just hit me outta nowhere earlier now i can’t stop thinking about it and now i’m upset


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Aug 17, 2021)

Spoiler: it's kinda long lol



My college has a gaming discord so I thought it would be fun to join, but the issue is that my dad freaked out when my brother told him about it (I was asking my brother to join but he ended up telling him instead) because it's a "waste of time"

I try to join something that interests me and where I might be able to talk to others/make friends and he doesn't like it lmao how else does he want me to interact with other people because he's free to offer suggestions (which he hasn't)?? I feel bad because I _do_ want to join in voice chat and stuff (which might also benefit me if it helps me improve my social skills/anxiety?), but so far it seems I'll just need to keep making excuses as to why I can't join vc. I'm hoping my mom might be more understanding and convince my dad since these are people from school rather than random online strangers

they've been letting my younger brother go out with his friends whenever he feels like and let him stay out as long as he wants (~_curfew~_ is 10pm, dude stays out past 12am), but they've never met his friends that he's always with nor have they ever pried into what he does/where he goes. So I honestly see no problem with me talking to people online especially since I'm 20?? Obviously I'll try meeting people when I have to go to school in-person, but please at least let me stay in the gaming group where I feel less anxious


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm gonna put it in a spoiler, because it's a bit disgusting and I don't want to make people want to throw up, lol.


Spoiler: Nighttime story feat. cat...



So.. this night wasn't fun at all, let me tell you. I woke up like 5 times from midnight to 3:30AM to go pee. The last time I woke up, so about 3:30AM I felt really really dizzy, barely being able to walk and felt a lot like I'm going to throw up. My belly was also hurting, I'm guessing it was preparing for a contraction. Anyways.. I open the door from our bedroom, and our toilet is literally 1 meter away from the bedroom.. my cat Poppy decided to poop exactly in this spot. Now, it wasn't just a poop.. it was pretty damn liquid, but yet a bit solid. Me super dizzy trying to get to the toilet, I don't think about watching the ground. Yup, I walked into cat diarreah, while I was already preparing to throw up. The smell, awful. The feeling on my feet, awful. The sight of just the poop, awful. I somehow managed to clean it up and do my 5th pee of the night without throwing up. That wasn't enough for the night, my body thought. I got my first real contraction this night. I had no idea how painful it's going to be. I knew it would be painful, but that much? Holy moly I am scared now for the upcoming days / weeks. And the worst is, that from next week on my fiancé is going away for 2 weeks to South of France, which is about 8h away from home. He told them so many times to NOT send him away at this time, because I'm due in about 1 month, but y'know.. it can always happen earlier than expected. So.. that scares me even more. I have tons of numbers to drive me to hospital, but I don't want to be there all alone, I don't want to be in pain alone, I'm extremelly scared now. He tried to make them send someone else, but they refuse. He promised me that he will drive back as soon as I call him that I have contractions, but still.. 8 hours is a lot. It's scary, really scary. Also for my cat: We are changing back to the old food now, as it seems they just can't digest the food.. one cat keeps getting diarreah and all of them are puking it out, ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2021)

Slow day at work, I rly don't like going into town like we do once a week cause they need help with stuff... Can I just get saturday so i can get my jab 2 lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2021)

why does my back hurt so much today fffff


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 17, 2021)

Spoiler: tw: bd/body dysmorphia



I haven't been going to the gym as much as I usually do and It's just causing me to have body issues more than I usually do. I feel like if I had a scale to show that I probably haven't gained weight in just a couple of days it would ease that anxiety, but I also know that this w/ body checking can be dangerous so,, its just frustrating. I think I'm just gonna start clearing up more time for the gym, so I have no excuses. I want to start lifting more.


----------



## Damn71 (Aug 17, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Stikki (Aug 17, 2021)

The fact I just announced "Hey look, I'm Francine!" to a bunch of people who didn't know wtf I was on about and I spectacularly failed to explain.

For context, I just noticed I was wearing blue and white dotted socks, so it made perfect sense to me, even if not to them.

Screw them all anyway, I AM Francine!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 17, 2021)

Long time no vent


Spoiler: Warning: Pet Death



My cat hasn’t been feeling well for last few weeks. She got diagnosed with lymphoma today. The vet gave her some steroids and an appetite stimulant to try and perk her up a little, but she’s 15 and there’s not much they can do. I don’t know how much longer we have together, but I’m going to treasure every moment of it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 17, 2021)

The fact that it seems like there are often a bunch of tiny things in the back of my mind (similar to low background static) that bother me from a long time ago that are things that no person could change or control in their own life. What I describe is I suppose comparable to randomly remembering an embarrassing moment from X years ago when you are trying to go to sleep  
The, "I wish such and such circumstance was different because X" or "so X" "and then X" ect...
I mean I am working through that, but it still bothers me.
_hope I am not the only one who feels this way..._


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## deana (Aug 17, 2021)

The new person we were meant to be hiring at our store just ghosted us and now I have to take on some extra work  I don't understand why someone would apply to a job, interview, fill out all the contracts, and then just completely stop all communication with us


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 18, 2021)

why is it whenever we go into lockdown companies and schools are always like "hey now you've so much time on your hands you should be doing this/planning to get going once we're out of lockdown!!", like no, I'd rather relax and process things rn than think about work so can u pls **** off lmao


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2021)

im so tired of being sad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2021)

i hope they will be okay if i "only"do like 80% if i get more hours cause i don't think i can do 100% really (yes there's a huge difference if you have any kind of asd stuff goin on..probably for others as well).


----------



## Aminata (Aug 18, 2021)

She's kinda  upset because she got the vaccine last day and now... she's feeling really bad, she can't stand to stand up :s


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 18, 2021)

Even though I'm back I still feel like a ghost and a shadow to everyone.


----------



## oak (Aug 18, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Even though I'm back I still feel like a ghost and a shadow to everyone.


Welcome back! It'll take a few days to readjust I'm sure. Also everyone's distracted by the camp event right now, maybe you could still join if you're interested?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 18, 2021)

oak said:


> Welcome back! It'll take a few days to readjust I'm sure. Also everyone's distracted by the camp event right now, maybe you could still join if you're interested?


No I am not interested. I am not really too good at being in big groups it makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> No I am not interested. I am not really too good at being in big groups it makes me feel uncomfortable.


I don't mind groups or teams but I'm not that one perfect team player and I don't really care for like drama or stuff being too run by others in my free time, lol. I can get the idea behind teams and cabins but tbf I miss the individual fair some (aside from staff faves cause i never get those anyways lol)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 18, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I don't mind groups or teams but I'm not that one perfect team player and I don't really care for like drama or stuff being too run by others in my free time, lol. I can get the idea behind teams and cabins but tbf I miss the individual fair some (aside from staff faves cause i never get those anyways lol)


Well thats how it is for me. In real life I was paired with a big group and everyone was looking at me weird as if I am suppose to know what they were talking about. It was a painful experience during my school days. Then online it wasn't much better, people often ignore me and just act like I am not there whatsoever. So that is one of the reasons I refuse to participate in parties, events, and any big group projects, because one I'm an Introvert and second I am autistic because my mind tends to get overwhelmed by too much information.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 18, 2021)

My mom said there has been a cat outside and they’re trying to feed it so we can take it and hopefully find its owner or a new home for it. I am now worrying about it since my mom told me because they had to move the food we left outside since there was a raccoon on the deck. We also have hawks in the back . i wish people would keep their cats inside. i’m so scared for them.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> -snip-


Hi, I’m not sure what’s going on, but just know that you are loved and supported on the forum! I’m sorry your family has been treating you poorly.  It’s okay to feel emotions and to feel upset.

A fact is that words only have meaning if we give them meaning. Let’s say you’re wearing a blue shirt, and someone walks up to you and says “that’s an ugly white shirt.” — Well, you would look at them confused, because your shirt is blue. It’s the same deal with the word “ugly.” Ugly is an adjective like the color white. You don’t believe your blue shirt is white, so why believe your blue shirt is ugly?

What I’m trying to say is, try not to let what your family says get to you. They’re most likely looking for a reaction, so it’s best to act like it doesn’t bother you, and trust me, I know that’s hard. I hope things get better for you, I really do. This forum is a safe space. You’re free to be yourself here!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> because one I'm an Introvert and second I am autistic because my mind tends to get overwhelmed by too much information.



Me also, though it has gotten better since I started working and stuff. But yes I totally get you.

And yeah when I work I definitely don't have time to do these things cause it'd take a bit too much energy and and time, and it seems more like a big competition party than having fun tbf. Pretty prizes and all, I've learned I don't have to do every single event on-site. Though bring back fair with better staff faves selections and I'm on. Lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 19, 2021)

Spoiler



I don’t want to sleep yet. I want to keep drawing. I am really excited about this mini (or not) project. Right now I am a bit bothered how the character looks in this style uncolored though.

My stomach is bothering me a little; I shouldn’t have drank that second pop or finished it so fast ><.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 19, 2021)

I really reeeally hope this lockdown doesn't last too long. I don't know how to entertain myself without work or study lol. I also really don't want to work from home either as I don't have a good workspace to work from, and I hate having work and home in the same space. Fingers crossed we can come out of lockdown asap


----------



## King koopa (Aug 19, 2021)

Just feel bored and sad and ignored for no reason 
I hate my unstable emotions


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 19, 2021)

Spoiler



My dad has anger and anxiety issues. I know it just started raining out of nowhere during his garage sale (that I never wanted) and he’s soaked and both he and my mom is mad, but there is not need to go ballistic because my cat keeps begging and walking under his feet. maybe stop feeding her so much and let her eat hard food? she’s a cat and can’t help it.

I can’t stand hearing my dad aggravated; he kinda scares me.

Was thinking about my conversation with my sister when i tried telling her about some stuff bothering me and again i feel like she thinks I choose to be anxious and upset for a few years about something, when I never wanted to. It is so frustrating talking and trying to explain myself to people or when i show any anxiety they reach the conclusion that I choose to be anxious or have panic attacks.

Bothered about something else


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2021)

Feeling better now.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I really reeeally hope this lockdown doesn't last too long. I don't know how to entertain myself without work or study lol. I also really don't want to work from home either as I don't have a good workspace to work from, and I hate having work and home in the same space. Fingers crossed we can come out of lockdown asap


If you live in NZ that's just crazy.. i'm sorry man


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2021)

I feel so sick. My uni released the grades for all except one piece of work this morning. That last piece is only worth 10% of a module but it is going to determine whether I graduate with a 2:1 or a 1st. 



Spoiler: UK Degree Classifications Information


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2021)

^ouuucch, best of luck though!

also man immature people on skribbl.io why does everyone names themselves n-word or draw inappropriate stuff whenever germany gets as a word sigh. why i prefer playing private


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 20, 2021)

I really get annoyed with my parents always bothering me about my weight. My dad questioned how much water I drink and he told me that drinking too much water will cause me to gain more weight. I've just had enough of my parents always pestering me about my weight. I do my best to exercise everyday, eat healthy, and cut down on calories, but my parents had the nerve to keep reminding me of what not to do whenever I am trying my best. Its one of the reasons I get so angry and upset everyday because whenever someone comments about my weight and keeps giving me the same lecture of what not to do, it gets me in a really upset mood and makes me not want to talk to anyone. 

Losing Weight is so much hard, but when I have to deal with people who lecture me about my weight and constantly bombard me with information that I didn't ask if or they think I don't know then I just feel as though I should avoid everyone if they are going to comment about my weight. I had to put up with this abuse since childhood and it has gotten so much worse since then, even my liver Doctor made it worse for me the last 2 months when he pointed how "inaccurate" my weight scale was instead of congratulating me on how well my blood results were improving. I know I'm rambling but this is the thing that has been on my mind constantly and I cannot stand it when people comment on my weight when I am trying my best trying to lose it.


----------



## amemome (Aug 20, 2021)

this meeting I'm in is running really long and I need to get off it to cook dinner. :/ annoooooying


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 20, 2021)

Spoiler



I think i got the height difference wrong between two characters. I was actually trying to make them both small (kinda like chibis) but one character is taller is my drawing. I think I will still try to finish what I have but am worried if that will be noticeable to people when I show this drawing and it being ripped apart or not. i only have one character colored and the second one is close to being done. if this was digital, I’d obviously edit it but since this is traditional and I already outlined the two characters, I have no option. this project is turning out pretty big so i wonder if it would be worth just stopping where i am at and redoing it even though it took me a long time to get everything down.  At the same time, maybe the fact i made the one character bigger could be used to emphasize how annoyed she is with the other character in the picture since i have seen images where angry characters are made to look like they’re towering over another character even if they are normally shorter. then again she isn’t taller than how i drew him by much. 

A bit disgusted by something.


----------



## oak (Aug 20, 2021)

Spoiler



While I was driving some guy in a truck tried to use the bus stop lane (which is the 3rd lane on the right) to cut around me, even though I was already in the slow lane. And he was directly behind me so he could have just used the left lane like a normal person? The 3rd lane is also filled with parked city cars so you're not suppose to use it unless it's peak morning hours. Well he did it so fast and I didn't feel safe letting him in my lane so I honked and didn't let him in. He had to pullout behind me back where he started in the 2nd lane and he started flashing his lights at me. Then he drove up beside me to flip me off so I stuck my tongue out at him lmao. Then he kept driving beside me to flip me off some more so I started making silly faces at him cause idk what else to do. I don't flip people off anymore even if they do it first cause It's not safe. Luckily he drove away. It's always young guys who have road rage incidents with me. Maybe they think I'm a cis male and that's how cis males treat each other? Are we fighting for domimance? lmao, or maybe they just wanna go fast lmao idk


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 20, 2021)

oak said:


> snip



that’s so frustrating. i am sorry you had to deal with that .


----------



## oak (Aug 20, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> that’s so frustrating. i am sorry you had to deal with that .


It's okay, at least he didn't follow me further. I just wish people on the road would calm down a bit, especially in the city.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 20, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> If you live in NZ that's just crazy.. i'm sorry man


It got announced yesterday that it's been extended for a few days unfortunately  hopefully it won't last too much longer than that. I feel even more isolated than usual now that I live so far away from my friends and family, so it kinda sucks. I know I shouldn't be complaining too much as NZ has been in an unbelievably good position with COVID for such a long time, screw the delta variant lmao. Thank you though!!


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 20, 2021)

i got water from the moisture of my pop can on a few places of my drawing. not the colored parts but parts i still need to outline


----------



## King koopa (Aug 20, 2021)

Why is it that each time I'm on a team I lose? First in the tbtwc now this


----------



## oak (Aug 20, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Why is it that each time I'm on a team I lose? First in the tbtwc now this


Sorry to hear about this Koopa. I'm still rooting for the Buzzy Bees to make a comeback! I've always been jealous of your guys' team colour & overall bee theme.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2021)

Well, I just learned that my family is essentially useless without my mom, doesn't understand me as a person, and I'm going to have to go on welfare to get my own apartment so I can get out of here.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 20, 2021)

oak said:


> Sorry to hear about this Koopa. I'm still rooting for the Buzzy Bees to make a comeback! I've always been jealous of your guys' team colour & overall bee theme.


Thanks, but I don't know why it's so hard for us. Everyone else seems to be doing fine, but we've been in last for quite a while and I kind of feel like we'll never catch up


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 20, 2021)

I wasn’t feeling well yesterday. I think it was something I drank. Honestly, I know for a fact that was the reason because I had it before many years ago, and the same thing happened. I just know not to drink it anymore. I don’t know why I thought things changed. I’m feeling much, much better now though. I know I’ll be staying away from that particular drink.



Koopadude100 said:


> Why is it that each time I'm on a team I lose? First in the tbtwc now this


The most important part of the event is having fun.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 20, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Well, I just learned that my family is essentially useless without my mom, doesn't understand me as a person, and I'm going to have to go on welfare to get my own apartment so I can get out of here.


I'm so sorry to hear this. Family can be _a lot, a_nd sometimes it is best to get your own place. I can only hope the process is easy for you and that everything goes well. You deserve to be surrounded with good people who love & understand you!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 21, 2021)

am I feeling fatigued because of the vaccine side effects, the fact we're in lockdown or is this my body being normal? Perhaps a combination of all three


----------



## Neb (Aug 21, 2021)

I wish I could talk to strangers without making them visibly uncomfortable. I’m not actively trying to make others feel discomfort. It doesn’t bother me as much as it used to, but it gets old. All I’m doing is stimming and looking away when I’m overstimulated. For some of us on the autism spectrum it’s necessary in order to avoid anxiety attacks. I don’t even waste my time explaining it since I would be accused of making excuses. Trying to blend in doesn’t help either. Sometimes people will heckle me for “looking too gay” if I do that. Moving into a liberal city has helped with that, but I still don’t like strangers talking about my sexuality. I might be pansexual, but that isn’t their business. I’m just a person trying to live day by day.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 21, 2021)

Spoiler



Depressed. My right side of the drawing looks like a mess.

Really unhappy about a couple of things too.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> It got announced yesterday that it's been extended for a few days unfortunately  hopefully it won't last too much longer than that. I feel even more isolated than usual now that I live so far away from my friends and family, so it kinda sucks. I know I shouldn't be complaining too much as NZ has been in an unbelievably good position with COVID for such a long time, screw the delta variant lmao. Thank you though!!


Yeah your PM seems a bit overly careful though, rip. Ah well hopefully it won't last too long, and yeah delta stinks poo poo indeed!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 21, 2021)

my poor super smash bros edition pro controller is on it's last legs. The battery barely lasts half an hour and both of the joysticks are drifting. I hope I can get it repaired (and not replaced as it's a special edition!) by Nintendo after lockdown ends  history is really repeating itself as last year my PS4 broke while in lockdown lol


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2021)

i just realized i did one of the camp events wrong and i dont think i can fix it until a mod tells me to correct it  kinda embarrassed now


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 21, 2021)

Starting off Saturday in a pretty terrible mood and we're getting company on top of that.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 21, 2021)

syub said:


> i just realized i did one of the camp events wrong and i dont think i can fix it until a mod tells me to correct it  kinda embarrassed now



If you’re nervous you did it wrong you could always PM them just to double check! I know sometimes the staff will accidentally miss a post but it doesn’t necessarily mean it was wrong, it just got skipped by mistake


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> If you’re nervous you did it wrong you could always PM them just to double check! I know sometimes the staff will accidentally miss a post but it doesn’t necessarily mean it was wrong, it just got skipped by mistake


i thought i did but it got accepted!!! a wave of stress just left my body LOL


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm trying so hard to be a good boyfriend and do everything i can possibly do to help mine with his problems but he still seems so unhappy and stressed and i just don't know what to do, I don't know if I'm putting in too much effort or not enough but im trying so so hard man


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 21, 2021)

Picked up food and almost got hit three times. THREE times. Drivers dude.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 21, 2021)

Someone I used to be somewhat close to died yesterday in a car accident. It's a shame I didn't keep in touch with them.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 21, 2021)

Spoiler



never mind


----------



## Beanz (Aug 21, 2021)

school is starting in 9 days and im not sure how im going to make friends, at least my brother is coming to the same school as me this year but he’s a grade below. i wish i could be online forever.



Spoiler: tw dementia/death 



also im sort of scared my grandma has dementia. my mom said that she was going to talk to her doctor but im not sure she’s gonna do it since she says stuff but sometimes doesn’t do it. i don’t know what to do, i never thought that my grandma showed symptoms/possibly has dementia until my mom started talking to my dad about it in the car. i really don’t want this to get worse and i would be devastated if she died


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)

Just feeling a bit sad and depressed again.  It'll go away...


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 21, 2021)

Ugh, well I’m planning to move to a new city in November. I don’t know anyone there, just booked an AirBNB for a month to look for a job, and then look for an apartment. I’m basically taking a leap of faith. When people ask for a reason, I don’t really have one… I’m just not happy where I’m currently at. I’m not happy. Sometimes we don’t need a reason, we just know… I’ve visited the city I’m moving to multiple times and I loved every moment, but I was always doubting myself. This time, I’m really serious about moving. But I’ll be a first time renter and I’m paying back manageable medical debt (I don’t have any late payments, and my credit is good) so of course I’m nervous, but I honestly think I’m not meant to be in my current city, which I can’t even call “home” at this point. Like, I cringe anytime I hear the word “home” here, and my mind is immediately drawn to my new city.

I currently reside in a northern state, but I’m using my savings to move. A month in the AirBNB is already paid for… I just need a bit of confidence. I can find a job quickly and then look for affordable apartments. I just hope I’ll be able to pull it off. And if you’ve been wanting to permanently leave a state for five years, it’s not a phase. Now to make it happen…


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 21, 2021)

Lately I've had like zero energy/motivation/will  to do stuff I should be doing. I keep procrastinating till somethin is dang near due or suffers from my procrastination. I want to do somethin, but doin it feels like a chore, and there are more fun things to be doing rather than somethin that feels like a drag. The whole rewarding myself for doing it doesn't really work either.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 21, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Ugh, well I’m planning to move to a new city in November. I don’t know anyone there, just booked an AirBNB for a month to look for a job, and then look for an apartment. I’m basically taking a leap of faith. When people ask for a reason, I don’t really have one… I’m just not happy where I’m currently at. I’m not happy. Sometimes we don’t need a reason, we just know… I’ve visited the city I’m moving to multiple times and I loved every moment, but I was always doubting myself. This time, I’m really serious about moving. But I’ll be a first time renter and I’m paying back manageable medical debt (I don’t have any late payments, and my credit is good) so of course I’m nervous, but I honestly think I’m not meant to be in my current city, which I can’t even call “home” at this point. Like, I cringe anytime I hear the word “home” here, and my mind is immediately drawn to my new city.
> 
> I currently reside in a northern state, but I’m using my savings to move. A month in the AirBNB is already paid for… I just need a bit of confidence. I can find a job quickly and then look for affordable apartments. I just hope I’ll be able to pull it off.


That’s incredibly brave and I wish you all the luck.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 21, 2021)

I've been out of a relationship for around 2 years now, and since then, I've had a crush but nothing really happened from it. I think I like someone again and part of me really doesn't want to. I can't tell if it's actually a crush or if I'm just interested in them as a person. My mind's just been wandering to that and all of the possibilities.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2021)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> I've been out of a relationship for around 2 years now, and since then, I've had a crush but nothing really happened from it. I think I like someone again and part of me really doesn't want to. I can't tell if it's actually a crush or if I'm just interested in them as a person. My mind's just been wandering to that and all of the possibilities.


You have to be careful that you’re not in love with the idea of being in love. We often go looking for love because we crave the love and affection, regardless of how we feel about the person. Crushes are a difficult thing and definitely very confusing…


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2021)

So glad this week is over. Very happy to have gotten my #2 rona jab yesterday and my dress is on its way hopefully, and spent some good skribbl.io evening but ugh work's been really draining and I'm soooo happy one of the superiors is coming back tomorrow. She's literally the sweetest old lady ever and having her away is like, man where did everything go.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 22, 2021)

I've got to go back to work tomorrow after having the last two weeks off and and as much I'm looking forward to going back I'm also dreading how much hasn't been done in my absence. All because my incompetent supervisor allowed far too many people to have August off at the last minute. So tomorrow is going to be fun to say the least.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Just feeling a bit sad and depressed again.  It'll go away...



Nope, it's been a full 12 hours since this post and I'm still feeling sad, depressed, and incredibly useless.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 22, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> You have to be careful that you’re not in love with the idea of being in love. We often go looking for love because we crave the love and affection, regardless of how we feel about the person. Crushes are a difficult thing and definitely very confusing…


That's what makes me nervous about it all...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 22, 2021)

@ItzNotNatzDuh
I'm sorry that your family is going through that right now. It's really a hard thing, I know as my great grandmother went through it and my grandmother is going through it right now.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Aug 22, 2021)

for whatever reason the world hath decreed that i am not allowed to have friends, specifically friends that actually care about me and make me feel heard. w/e, didn't even want friends or human companionship anyway, hahaha.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 22, 2021)

Spoiler



not happy about a couple of things still. My counseling was canceled for this week but i still can’t talk about some things since the questions just make me angrier and talking about anything honestly doesn’t help at all. Idk what to do. 

my mom startled me when I was waking up on my own. i wish she’d let me wake up on my own instead of coming in. sometimes makes me panic because she startles me so bad since i have white noise machine on and can’t hear her. 

I added one more character on my drawing last night to fill up some empty space but now I am starting to regret it.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 22, 2021)

That feeling when you erase pencil marks too aggressively and end up smudging the pencil crayon...


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 22, 2021)

Spoiler



My mom just caught my gray cat sucking on the light switch in the bathroom when they gave her her iv treatment. I think she isn’t feeling well since she is back to hiding in a closet but my mom thinks she is being senile since she has never done this before. i don’t buy that…


----------



## Beanz (Aug 22, 2021)

never mind


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2021)

Back to feeling depressed and sad.  Today just isn't a good day.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 22, 2021)

Spoiler



I am feeling a bit better now. I am just upset how wonky my mood gets. i wish my brain would let me make peace and move on from regrets, bad memories, embarrassing moments, everything negative


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 22, 2021)

the skin around my eyes are so dry red and flaky and it wont go away :/


----------



## King koopa (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't feel like I'm a good team member


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 22, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I don't feel like I'm a good team member



Aw Koopa :/. I’m sorry you feel that way. I am not on your team but seeing your cheer posts that you didn’t have to make and seeing your other posts, I can tell you are putting extra effort into the event which I am sure your team appreciates . You are always a pleasure to chat to and I have seen a lot of others say the same thing . Feel free to dm me if you want to vent some more. I honestly felt the same way last event since i didn’t have any of the games except for animal crossing.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 22, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Aw Koopa :/. I’m sorry you feel that way. I am not on your team but seeing your cheer posts that you didn’t have to make and seeing your other posts, I can tell you are putting extra effort into the event which I am sure your team appreciates . You are always a pleasure to chat to and I have seen a lot of others say the same thing . Feel free to dm me if you want to vent some more. I honestly felt the same way last event since i didn’t have any of the games except for animal crossing.


Yeah, I'm sure they appreciate it too, it's just that it makes me sad and mad that everyone else is doing great but we're far behind. It doesn't help that we have inactive people, which will make it even harder for us to catch up. There really isn't anything that can be done, as I don't want to move to a different cabin, as the buzzy Bees will call me a traitor, and that will be worse for my mental heath. So I guess I'm just going to have to lose then


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 22, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they appreciate it too, it's just that it makes me sad and mad that everyone else is doing great but we're far behind. It doesn't help that we have inactive people, which will make it even harder for us to catch up. There really isn't anything that can be done, as I don't want to move to a different cabin, as the buzzy Bees will call me a traitor, and that will be worse for my mental heath. So I guess I'm just going to have to lose then



I don’t see anyone on the Buzzy Bees calling you that even if you could change cabins. I honestly don’t think anyone on the team would call anyone that. The active members that I know are super kind and awesome and I have never seen them insult anyone. I am sure you aren’t the only one frustrated. If you give up though and stop trying, I think that wouldn’t make anyone happy including yourself. Maybe try to take a break and do something else before working on your next entry.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 22, 2021)

Yes let me just use my teleportation abilities to jump to one place to another in 0 seconds. Not to mention it actually takes 30 minutes to get from one place to another. Not looking forward to tomorrow at all.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 22, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> the skin around my eyes are so dry red and flaky and it wont go away :/


actually same though! I've used different moisturizers and ointments but nothings really helping  I should probably get it checked out lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 22, 2021)

Spoiler



upse

Dripped water twice today on my drawing and this time on something that was colored 

I don’t know how to contribute to the mountain riddle when I have no idea what any of the clues mean or any guess. i did post something but edited it because it was stupid.


----------



## jiny (Aug 22, 2021)

im already so exhausted from school and it’s only been a week  i come home from school so tired


----------



## Neb (Aug 22, 2021)

Reading books at my new library and taking walks is fun, but I feel like I’m just killing time until college starts. The repetition is making me a bit depressed. Maybe adding new routes to my walks might help…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm up like 3 hours past my bedtime and I can't fall asleep but I feel like poo bc I'm up so late


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 23, 2021)

Spoiler



depressed. i keep messing up.

still have no idea how to contribute to riddle.

messed up my drawing trying to draw fire with different colors and also not sure if this ide i M trying is going to work.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 23, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sorry you are struggling. Depression is such a terrible place to be and it makes everything it touches just feel hopeless. I am sure you are contributing though. I am also bad at the kind of riddles we get - idk why, and my life was super hectic last week and I felt bad, even though I ultimately completed all the events for the week that I could. But I don’t want to let my team down.

all that to say, I think the fact that you are showing up and trying is worth a lot!

it is great that you are trying something new with your art too, though I am sorry it is frustrating you right now. I feel like to be trying anything new and still being interested in things is an important achievement while you are struggling with depression.

hope you feel better soon, but don’t be too hard on yourself!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 23, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sorry you’re feeling this way! I know I’m on the rival cabin, but we’re also in the mountain and that riddle thing is confusing. What matters is that everyone has fun and although I don’t feel I can efficiently contribute to the riddles, I can help out in other ways like with the other tasks! Not everyone is going to be great at everything and I think our cabin mates understand that.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 23, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I am sorry you are struggling. Depression is such a terrible place to be and it makes everything it touches just feel hopeless. I am sure you are contributing though. I am also bad at the kind of riddles we get - idk why, and my life was super hectic last week and I felt bad, even though I ultimately completed all the events for the week that I could. But I don’t want to let my team down.
> 
> all that to say, I think the fact that you are showing up and trying is worth a lot!
> 
> ...





Croconaw said:


> I’m sorry you’re feeling this way! I know I’m on the rival cabin, but we’re also in the mountain and that riddle thing is confusing. What matters is that everyone has fun and although I don’t feel I can efficiently contribute to the riddles, I can help out in other ways like with the other tasks! Not everyone is going to be great at everything and I think our cabin mates understand that.



Thanks so much, both of you. That is exactly how I felt. I’ve definitely had a lot of fun. I can’t help but feel disappointed in myself and be anxious about how my team feels since I can’t post even a single reasonable suggestion what the clue could be . I just was hoping to be able to help my team with everything and the fact i can’t think of anything to even brainstorm with my team in the thread makes me feel like I’m not a good team mate in spite how much time and effort i put in everything else. I like the mindset you have and I do agree but it is so hard when I expected more of myself.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 23, 2021)

Spoiler: .



Idk why but my absolute pet peeve is when someone over-explains something when I want the topic to be lighthearted. Like okay I get it, you don't have to explain everything to me again like I'm 5. I'm okay with over-explaining when the topic is more on discussion and long talks, but otherwise man don't do that. It kills the mood and makes me feel stupid (which the latter is probably my fault bc I always feel insecure and feel that people think I'm stupid enough that I need an explanation for _everything_).

Still can't get over what my rather over-explainer friend said to me last year, one of my hamsters died at 1.5 years old and the first thing she said is "Hamsters usually live up to 2 years, 3 at most," like... man a pet I love just _died_ and somehow you think it was in the best taste to tell me about their lifespan? The ****.

I was annoyed with my boyfriend as well the other day, we were watching anime and 3/4ths into the first episode he started explaining the premise and what had happened so far. And I was like, you know, I get it? You don't have to spoon-feed me information if I don't ask. I'm not stupid lol.

And lastly oh my god my dad. He has a bad habit of over-explaining things. I was tutoring a kid last week and mispronounced something, so he told me I had said it wrong and I said oh okay sorry. But then he proceeded to explain the meaning of the word, the etymology, examples, etc. and I got annoyed. Like I know what everything else means, and I slipped my tongue when I mispronounced it but that's it. Stop explaining every single aspect of the topic like I'm 5, I literally just lectured this topic a while ago so you don't have to repeat everything to me like I don't know.

God okay I hate it when people do that to me. Don't explain simple things to me if I don't ask.


----------



## xara (Aug 23, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i’m sorry you’re feeling depressed, friend. if it makes you feel any better, i wasn’t able to contribute to the riddle either. those things can be tricky as hell, especially since we don’t know whether we’re looking for a clue or puzzle this time. 

i know we’re supposed to be ‘rivals’, but i’m sure you’re doing an amazing job with your cabin and the tasks we’ve been doing. even you being worried about not doing enough shows just how amazing and considerate you are. try not to be too hard on yourself; you’re doing the best you can. 

i hope your drawing works out, too! trying out new ideas and techniques can definitely be intimidating and frustrating, so props to you for giving it a go! i’m sure it’ll turn out amazing. <3



skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't get over what my rather over-explainer friend said to me last year, one of my hamsters died at 1.5 years old and the first thing she said is "Hamsters usually live up to 2 years, 3 at most," like... man a pet I love just _died_ and somehow you think it was in the best taste to tell me about their lifespan? The ****.



i... actually would have punched them? i’m so sorry.  

i completely understand what you mean, though; being talked down to or having things explained to you like you’re an idiot is not only irritating, but also demeaning af. my father does it all the time to me, too, or will even tell me to do things that are blatantly obvious (ex. after dinner, i’ll be on my way to the sink to rinse off my plate and he’ll hit me with “clear off your plate” like?? you can clearly see me on my way to the sink ). it sucks lol, i’m sorry you gotta put up with that.

also, hope you don’t mind me replying heh. >_<


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 23, 2021)

xara said:


> i... actually would have punched them? i’m so sorry.
> 
> i completely understand what you mean, though; being talked down to or having things explained to you like you’re an idiot is not only irritating, but also demeaning af. my father does it all the time to me, too, or will even tell me to do things that are blatantly obvious (ex. after dinner, i’ll be on my way to the sink to rinse off my plate and he’ll hit me with “clear off your plate” like?? you can clearly see me on my way to the sink ). it sucks lol, i’m sorry you gotta put up with that.
> 
> also, hope you don’t mind me replying heh. >_<


Thanks for hearing me out; i dont mind you replying at all! It feels nice to be understood.  Some do it out of habit I guess and it’s not something _really_ bad, but idk it peeves me so I’d rather not be treated that way at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2021)

I just ate and yet my hands and arms are shaking as if I have low blood sugar rip 
(I'm not diabetic but I do have hypoglycemia)


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 23, 2021)

I am so tired of Story of Seasons/Rune Factory/any life sim with romance not including gay marriage. I just. Want to be the femme lesbian I am!!! I don’t want to play as a guy in order to marry a girl. Frustrating. 

I’m also so sleepy and I feel like I’ve been so sleepy forever it’s annoying


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 23, 2021)

woke up to air conditioner out when were supposed to finish packing and cleaning today.. its already 81 and its florida so only going to get hotter o-O; hopefully it starts working again bc im already sweating lol

edit: its blowing a tiny bit of air but not cool air. oh well, ill take it over nothing at all

yessss its thundering now so the sun is going away finally ;-; at 83 currently and was expecting at least a few more degrees before nightfall but this is good news. also thank goodness for ice packs

update: repair people cant come until tomorrow and the sun is back out. sadly it never stormed.. im a really hot natured person and am dreading trying to sleep tonight already .-. the heat and humidity is too much

final update: the repair people are able to make it tonight in the next few hours i think ;-; im so happy


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 23, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m sorry you’re feeling depressed, friend. if it makes you feel any better, i wasn’t able to contribute to the riddle either. those things can be tricky as hell, especially since we don’t know whether we’re looking for a clue or puzzle this time.
> 
> i know we’re supposed to be ‘rivals’, but i’m sure you’re doing an amazing job with your cabin and the tasks we’ve been doing. even you being worried about not doing enough shows just how amazing and considerate you are. try not to be too hard on yourself; you’re doing the best you can.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Xara! I appreciate it


----------



## amemome (Aug 23, 2021)

I really REALLY want to get Korean Fried Chicken for dinner tonight but I feel hardcore judged by my family every time I get it. Even though they help themselves to a couple of wings!


----------



## CylieDanny (Aug 23, 2021)

Life, and all the preasure to be a better person. Im trying with no results, just failure. At this point it doesn't surprise me that im failing


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 23, 2021)

Spoiler



can’t stop thinking about that cat outside that my parents are trying to get so we can find it a new home since it had no collar. i want to find it now but it is dark out


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2021)

Less than 36hrs until I find out my degree classification. 

Also I've been in severe and non-stop pain for three days. D:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2021)

dear brain: please die


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 24, 2021)

It’s too warm and I’m so grumpy.

Edit so I’m not posting again but oh I’m so dizzy today?? Super lame. It’s not uncommon to stand up and have a bit of dizziness the odd time but it’s like. Every time I stand up and if I’m walking around I feel dizzy. Oof.


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 24, 2021)

Due to my fiancé's and I schedules, we decided to try a meal prep food delivery service. Trying to save money for our wedding, we went with *Dinnerly *over the perhaps more well-known service, Hello Fresh. Big bust, do not recommend 

Half the stuff didn't come and others were way too small. Can't find a faster way to cancel our subscription than that


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 24, 2021)

My chicken Noodles aren't done yet and I'm hungry lol.
On a serious note it does bother me that the research being done on covid is immensely helping mine and a few others' illnesses. Maybe it wouldn't appear that way if Trump didn't stop the research of these illnesses in his term. Turns out my illness in particular provided some important information that can help the covid situation... by providing a possible treatment and preventative for covid and relief for those suffering from long covid because of a deeper understanding of the immune system. So maybe it doesn't seem as one sided as it feels. Most things have at least 2 sides. I guess it's just unreasonable irrational guilt. Or maybe I am just tired. I've been "tired" for a very long time..
Well thanks for listening.


----------



## Merielle (Aug 24, 2021)

It gets so hot here in the mid-afternoons, I just feel like a zombie.  It's too warm to think or do anything, even with the AC and all the fans on full blast.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 24, 2021)

Spoiler



Idk what to tell my mom. she caught my gray cat peeing with her butt out of the litter box. i told her what Chris said before 

still worried about that cat


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 24, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



I am a bit jealous of everyone’s art skill. I feel like I’m not making any progress on getting better at drawing. 

I have a lot of art tips to go back to but there is so much idk where to focus on first and then there is the suggestion to try tracing but idk how to do that traditionally when i don’t have anything i can trace.

Still worried about the kitty.

Don’t want to go grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Neb (Aug 25, 2021)

I’m still mourning the ending of a friendship, even if the person in question wasn’t great. I reached to them for the first time in several months and got curt replies. Over time they became increasingly aggressive. They also changed their Discord bio to “Why can’t some people take hints.” This was obviously about me, so I unfriended them everywhere. Just a few days later they changed it back to normal. I know I shouldn’t have ghosted them for several months. Being and recovering from a toxic relationship isn’t an excuse to ghosy my friends. I just wish they were upfront about not accepting my apology (and understand that I can’t recognize subtle social cues to my autism).


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 25, 2021)

Neb said:


> I’m still mourning the ending of a friendship, even if the person in question wasn’t great. I reached to them for the first time in several months and got curt replies. Over time they became increasingly aggressive. They also changed their Discord bio to “Why can’t some people take hints.” This was obviously about me, so I unfriended them everywhere. Just a few days later they changed it back to normal. I know I shouldn’t have ghosted them for several months. Being and recovering from a toxic relationship isn’t an excuse to ghosy my friends. I just wish they were upfront about not accepting my apology (and understand that I can’t recognize subtle social cues to my autism).


Oh my, I’m sorry. It suck when someone sends an indirect message like that, when it’s obviously directed towards you. So many issues can be solved by good communication.  Toxic relationships can really take a toll on you but consider it a lesson learned: friends are more important than relationships.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 25, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I know it's been a while since you said this, but I just wanted to say, it's ok. A good tip if you think your art isn't improving, is to just focus on what you're good at. Nobody is born Bob Ross, or Pablo Picasso. We all start off bad. Though I've seen your art gallery, and I think you've improved! Even if you don't see it, your art is definitely improving, and your skill is great!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 25, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's cliché but try not to compare your work to other peoples' work. No one starts out being great at art, it takes a lot of time and practice. You more than likely are making progress, you just can't see it because well it just takes a long time! 
Just keep at it, try different mediums if you can, and do lots of research! There's tons of great tutorials online. And drawing from life is the best way to practice your skills imo. Draw people and draw still lifes. You will get better, just be patient!


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 25, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I know it's cliché but try not to compare your work to other peoples' work. No one starts out being great at art, it takes a lot of time and practice. You more than likely are making progress, you just can't see it because well it just takes a long time!
> Just keep at it, try different mediums if you can, and do lots of research! There's tons of great tutorials online. And drawing from life is the best way to practice your skills imo. Draw people and draw still lifes. You will get better, just be patient!





Koopadude100 said:


> Hey, I know it's been a while since you said this, but I just wanted to say, it's ok. A good tip if you think your art isn't improving, is to just focus on what you're good at. Nobody is born Bob Ross, or Pablo Picasso. We all start off bad. Though I've seen your art gallery, and I think you've improved! Even if you don't see it, your art is definitely improving, and your skill is great!



Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply! And for the encouragement! I keep trying to tell myself that and I do realize it took all of these artists many years to get to where they are and I definitely don’t expect to be that great within a few months. I still just feel like I am going about improving a bit aimlessly and am feeling a bit discouraged from time to time after looking at more advanced/experienced art.

I will try to keep what you both said in mind though and try to maintain a positive mindset . tysm for you kindness!  it means a lot to me


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 25, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply! And for the encouragement! I keep trying to tell myself that and I do realize it took all of these artists many years to get to where they are and I definitely don’t expect to be that great within a few months. I still just feel like I am going about improving a bit aimlessly and am feeling a bit discouraged from time to time after looking at more advanced/experienced art.
> 
> I will try to keep what you both said in mind though and try to maintain a positive mindset . tysm for you kindness!  it means a lot to me


I’ve see your art gallery, and it’s nice to see some hand drawings. Most art is digital, so I think non-digital is unique. You’ve definitely got talent. I tend to draw exactly what I see, so I’d recommend if you’re looking at a certain picture for reference, try a different pose when you draw it. Sure, it’s a bit challenging, but it’s a good way to improve. I’m terrible at this because I can’t get the measurements right if it’s not right in front of me, but trust me, it’ll help. I loved your drawings for the Jolly Redds team! Try different light sources and shade your drawings a bit when you color, so it’s not all one solid color.  I think you’re doing great though, and I definitely see improvement. Don’t be so hard on yourself. Often your biggest critic is yourself.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 25, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’ve see your art gallery, and it’s nice to see some hand drawings. Most art is digital, so I think non-digital is unique. You’ve definitely got talent. I tend to draw exactly what I see, so I’d recommend if you’re looking at a certain picture for reference, try a different pose when you draw it. Sure, it’s a bit challenging, but it’s a good way to improve. I’m terrible at this because I can’t get the measurements right if it’s not right in front of me, but trust me, it’ll help. I loved your drawings for the Jolly Redds team! Try different light sources and shade your drawings a bit when you color, so it’s not all one solid color.  I think you’re doing great though, and I definitely see improvement. Don’t be so hard on yourself. Often your biggest critic is yourself.



Ah thank you so much! That means a lot to me and that you took the time to look at my art. I appreciate it a lot.  I’ve been starting to experiment more even though i don’t know how to properly shade; I’ve been trying to mimic a bit of what i see. So I will continue to do that  thanks for the encouragement.  You’re right; I have been just diving into drawing projects and experimenting as I go. I still haven’t learned anatomy or more advanced shapes so that is part of why I was convinced that I have not improved. 

Thanks so much everyone and for your kindness!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 25, 2021)

That damn riddle in the Mountains is bothering me.  Whoever made this riddle is probably laughing at us trying to figure it out but it’s so confusing.  Hopefully we will do better tomorrow!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 25, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> That damn riddle in the Mountains is bothering me.  Whoever made this riddle is probably laughing at us trying to figure it out but it’s so confusing.  Hopefully we will do better tomorrow!


It took us nearly a week to figure out one of them. Don’t give up you can do it. They’re sneaky

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2021

I’m tired of the abuse that I see happening at my job it’s starting to wear on me. The only reason I stick around is because I am helping them to improve their life. I’m just sticking around just until I can finish helping them get their home in order so that someone else will be more willing to stick around with them, but I just can’t be around it for too much longer, it’s making me physically exhausted


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 25, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I’m tired of the abuse that I see happening at my job it’s starting to wear on me. The only reason I stick around is because I am helping them to improve their life. I’m just sticking around just until I can finish helping them get their home in order so that someone else will be more willing to stick around with them, but I just can’t be around it for too much longer, it’s making me physically exhausted


I would leave ASAP. There is absolutely no reason a job should be making you that stressed. I quit my job the minute I realized that I was _more_ stressed about having to go to work than to have multiple tooth extractions done. I saw something very wrong with that. No amount of money is worth your mental and/or physical health. I’d recommend getting out of there immediately. You will find something else because as humans, we adjust.


----------



## Stikki (Aug 25, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Oh my, I’m sorry. It suck when someone sends an indirect message like that, when it’s obviously directed towards you. So many issues can be solved by good communication.  Toxic relationships can really take a toll on you but consider it a lesson learned: friends are more important than relationships.


Agreed re indirect messages. Also they're really cringe. I feel embarrassed for someone when I know they're trying to have a passive aggressive dig at someone else, it seems such a cowardly way of trying to provoke someone haha. Part of being an adult is discussing your issues, leave that stuff in the playground, jeez.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 25, 2021)

I knew I get a package today (matress for the babybed).. so I'm waiting the whole time next to the door, without music or anything to be sure to not miss them or not hear them. I have to pee. I'm gone for not even one minute. "You have one missed package". SERIOUSLY??


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 25, 2021)

Spoiler: not too heavy dw



I'm annoyed at one of my tutee's parents. My tutee is a third grader so I can't blame her for anything, but man her mom is very hard to contact. Last weekend she promised she'd give me the module for this week (the school sends modules on Saturdays), and she ended up sending it on a Monday afternoon (the mom was the one who scheduled Monday sessions, not me) and I asked for the session to be moved to the next day so I could go through the module and prepare better. For tomorrow's session, I'm literally just winging it at this point because the mother hasn't responded to my email regarding any details about the child's assignments and other activities. I understand if the mother's busy, but I think the minimum when hiring a tutor is to at least give all the necessary details lol. I don't know if I'm too demanding of her time, but I really want to be able to teach the child well. The problem I think with teaching kids is that there are _too_ many things you can teach them, and I ideally want to focus on whatever's in their module. If I don't have the module or the details then I might unintentionally deviate from their current topics.

I should also mention that in the very first session we had, the child was 30 mins late (session is supposedly 2-3 PM), and I was annoyed because I had another tutee at 4 PM and couldn't afford to be late there. The mother said she forgot about the session entirely.  Again, I understand if she was busy but Ma'am I have another appointment and this was supposed to be for your child who is struggling in the subject hhhhhhh.

Either way whatever, I'm still getting paid for this, but I feel uncomfortable thinking I might be a waste of time to the kid just because I'm not teaching what they're supposed to be learning. I ask the kid at times for their module and what they've done/will be doing, but she says she doesn't know how to send them (and I can't blame her, she's like 8) and tells me to ask her mom instead.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 25, 2021)

I am so tired I wish it wasn’t so warm


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 25, 2021)

The atmosphere in classes is so much  different than a work atmosphere. I know I only have on in-person class but I get so anxious going to it I feel like I could throwup. Ugh, I hate mandatory participation classes. I can write A+ papers/reviews in apa all day I just don't want to be stuck in a room with strangers for two hours talking about homework. idk school makes me nauseous. I can't wait to graduate & take a gap year.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2021)

Anxious. :c


----------



## Balverine (Aug 25, 2021)

I lost my mom.

The worst part about this is that she was doing so well and was going to go home, but thanks to the hospital, she's gone now.
I feel sick and don't know what to do.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 25, 2021)

Zeppeli said:


> I lost my mom.
> 
> The worst part about this is that she was doing so well and was going to go home, but thanks to the hospital, she's gone now.
> I feel sick and don't know what to do.


I’m deeply sorry for your loss. I’ve lost my mom as well so if you ever need to talk to someone who’s been through that as well my dms are open for you


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 25, 2021)

Got a used strategy guide off ebay for Yo-kai watch. It came with some brown mystery stains inside.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 25, 2021)

Zeppeli said:


> I lost my mom.
> 
> The worst part about this is that she was doing so well and was going to go home, but thanks to the hospital, she's gone now.
> I feel sick and don't know what to do.


I'm very sorry for your loss. Although I didn't lose my mom, I've dealt with a death ofa cousin, so I know how it feels. If you need someone to talk to, my pms are always open. Death can be hard to overcome, especially for me, since I still haven't fully recovered from my cousin's death even though it happened three years ago. I just want you to know that you aren't alone here at all.


----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2021)

Zeppeli said:


> I lost my mom.
> 
> The worst part about this is that she was doing so well and was going to go home, but thanks to the hospital, she's gone now.
> I feel sick and don't know what to do.



oh my god no. i’m at a loss for words; i’m so, so sorry.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2021)

Zeppeli said:


> I lost my mom.
> 
> The worst part about this is that she was doing so well and was going to go home, but thanks to the hospital, she's gone now.
> I feel sick and don't know what to do.



I'm so sorry about this.  I lost my mom back in December not due to COVID, but due to cancer.  If you need someone to talk to about it I'm here as well and you can DM me.  I can tell you for sure that life doesn't feel real without her for me, but I'm doing my best to keep moving onwards.


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2021)

Zeppeli said:


> I lost my mom.
> 
> The worst part about this is that she was doing so well and was going to go home, but thanks to the hospital, she's gone now.
> I feel sick and don't know what to do.


i’m so sorry for your loss 



Spoiler: personal kinda



i feel so miserable these past few days. i’m still hung up on my ex and he’s already moved on. i found out some stuff today that really upset me and i just feel like complete ****. i’ve been holding back tears all day, i’ve lost my appetite, i don’t have energy to text my friends rn & i just feel awful. i wish i could get over this faster but it’s so hard when he was literally my first boyfriend. my first everything. and he just threw me away like nothing :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 26, 2021)

I really reeeally hope that they announce tomorrow that lockdown restrictions are going to ease so I can at least return to work and not lose the plot being stuck at home all the time


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it helps at all I've been drawing religiously since I was like 11, that's why my skill is as far along as it is. I started out just drawing pictures of pokemon/fakemon in 6th grade and worked my way up from there. you don't necessarily have to trace, just look at a picture and try to draw it, then do that 40+ more times. heck I still do that to this day, only now with more complicated stuff.

also I won't say don't compare yourself to others bc I know that's basically impossible to do, I still do it all the time. you just gotta push through it. maybe draw stuff you really like and then remind yourself of how cool it is and how much you like it. that'll give you the confidence you need to keep going. slow progress is better than giving up and making no progress.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2021



Zeppeli said:


> I lost my mom.
> 
> The worst part about this is that she was doing so well and was going to go home, but thanks to the hospital, she's gone now.
> I feel sick and don't know what to do.


I'm so sorry, I'll absolutely be keeping you and your dad in my thoughts today


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2021)

Need to book a time to renew my ID card, really sucks this day and age you still have to do it in person, why can't you just send in a photo and boom there it is anew lol.. I mean sure if you change/reassign name/sex/gender etc. you should fill out things but.. can I just get it it's not that I grew 6 feet in five years...

I mean with driver license you basically have to re-apply and you get it renewed unless they changed it lol

update: no free time until september 20th and i can't go 10 am when i work.. not a fan of working extra several hours just for that SIGH. and i need to be able to pick it up before 28th. i blame dumb people wanting to travel or stuff. :c


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm auditioning for my school play later and just thinking about it gives me a panic attack (its my first audition-)


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 26, 2021)

Zeppeli said:


> I lost my mom.
> 
> The worst part about this is that she was doing so well and was going to go home, but thanks to the hospital, she's gone now.
> I feel sick and don't know what to do.



I’m so sorry for your loss. My dms are open if you want to vent or talk; doesn’t have to be about this .


xSuperMario64x said:


> if it helps at all I've been drawing religiously since I was like 11, that's why my skill is as far along as it is. I started out just drawing pictures of pokemon/fakemon in 6th grade and worked my way up from there. you don't necessarily have to trace, just look at a picture and try to draw it, then do that 40+ more times. heck I still do that to this day, only now with more complicated stuff.
> 
> also I won't say don't compare yourself to others bc I know that's basically impossible to do, I still do it all the time. you just gotta push through it. maybe draw stuff you really like and then remind yourself of how cool it is and how much you like it. that'll give you the confidence you need to keep going. slow progress is better than giving up and making no progress.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the tip; I appreciate it a lot . Good points!


----------



## Rika092 (Aug 26, 2021)

Zeppeli said:


> I lost my mom.
> 
> The worst part about this is that she was doing so well and was going to go home, but thanks to the hospital, she's gone now.
> I feel sick and don't know what to do.



I was going to rant about how quarantine policy sucks so much where I am now, but that is so petty compared to this. Oh my god. I’m so, so sorry to hear about your loss. The pain.. must be unimaginable. Please take care during this tough time.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2021)

update again: for a time on september 6th thank goodness


----------



## Holla (Aug 26, 2021)

Edit: got it sorted out


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 26, 2021)

broke my partners giant tv on accident while packing the uhaul ;-; i fell over and my hand pushed in the screen


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2021)

my whole room smells like rotten sewage and I can't do a damn thing about it, it's so disgusting 

edit: smell isn't gone yet and now I've got a horrible headache because of it so that's fun 

edit 2: smell is like 98% gone now thank goodness, but my head still hurts really bad. I also accidentally took my sleeping med when I tried to take Excedrin so I might accidentally fall asleep soon rip


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 26, 2021)

I think I'm going to be rejected


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 26, 2021)

Oh
My
*ing
God

Sometimes it is so hard to talk to my parents about stuff, I was tryin to ask a simple question and it turned into a whole discussion about BC and dirt & rocks and such, like jeez next time I'll just ask Google omg. Not only this but anythin politics related in the slightest (like the current situation in Afghanistan) becomes an argument. When I ask about why American troops have been in Afghanistan for 20 years (I was 1-3 when this happened) it becomes an argument cause I'm tryin to ask questions since I don't understand somethin. So sorry I asked a question to better understand somethin that I possibly could not have the comprehension at the time it happened (20 years ago) nor did public school ever really talk about it.

It isn't even a thing about our choice of political parties, it's just my parents being, idk, rude? Fighty? That I don't understand? Idk the word for this situation.

And literally my question was 'How old is the country of Afghanistan.' That was literally my question and it became a whole yelling thing omgggg.

They also get mad when I raise my voice. I raise my voice cause you did it first to me, and I after you continued to do it, _then_ I raised my voice in a pitiful effort to stop you from cutting me off mid sentence.

I don't want to complain about my parents but omg they give me alot to complain about. I don't even post 80% on here.


----------



## Stikki (Aug 26, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh
> My
> *ing
> God
> ...


The situation in Afghanistan brings up a lot of internal (maybe even external at times) conflict surrounding politics I think, from both ends of the political leaning spectrum. And some people are just not comfortable discussing politics, I don't know why that is beyond avoiding leading to a possible argument, but if any of that applies to them then it might explain the reaction you got.

The situation in Afghanistan is what's bothering me right now btw, hence why I felt compelled to reply to you. I don't think you did anything bad by asking that question either, it's always good to try to understand what's going on in the world. How would we expect young people to vote if they haven't been taught what's happening in the world? I'm sorry it got the reaction it did.

I am shocked at both sides tbh. The far-right are coming out to scream about closing the borders to the refugees and saying they don't want them here. Some even had the heartlessness to crow over the death of a refugee child, who fell out of a window in a hotel on British soil, acting as if it was somehow ok because it was "only one of them" and "would've died in Afghanistan anyway". Cruel people. Never had any time for them.

Though sadly the far left, who I previously thought I maybe aligned with have been strangely quiet on it all. Seemingly because they daren't criticise Biden's handling of the Afghanistan situation (which was appalling and dangerous and cost way too many lives), because it would be like admitting they were wrong to assume he was going to be better than Trump. And that's fine I guess, but I remember the same people either jeering at Trump for every mess he made or calling for his impeachment when he made a very serious mistake. Why so silent on Biden? Why can't we call out both sides if we're going to do that? It cheapens the lives of many many Afghans if we become too proud to admit to being wrong or admit to the fact that neither side is "good" or "bad", both have good and bad elements, but we'll never achieve peace or come to a solution if we don't discuss and listen to each other without becoming hateful or under threat of cancellation. Nobody wants fascism, let's live and let live and work on closing the gap through respect.

Deep thoughts mannnnnn.....


----------



## Neb (Aug 27, 2021)

The effects of my meds have been inconsistent recently. I’ll go from perfectly fine to absolutely hopeless. Maybe I’m forgetting to take them as much?

Edit: I had a minor panic attack after a disturbing image of my ex resurfaced in my mind. The medication thankfully kept my heart rate down. I have an idea why my brain went there, but it’s not definitive.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 27, 2021)

Spoiler



never mind


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 27, 2021)

now that school has started in like 90x more stressed and my meds are causing my dreams to be insanely vivid again. That kind of exhausts me on its own. So I wake up super tired. I’ve also just been sleeping as soon as I get home. hopefully things even out after this week.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 27, 2021)

I really can't wait to get back to work so I have something to do. I have next to no hobbies, nothing interests me outside of work, no family nearby and no friends nearby (not that I could visit them anyway). Most days I just sleep in and stay in bed until midday because at least it wastes half the day away. Having the weekends off I can handle, but 2+ weeks at home is just driving me insane.


----------



## xXJessXx (Aug 27, 2021)

Today I have a phone call interview for the first time. I struggle with bad social anxiety so I haven’t been able to sleep for a while just due to the thought of this upcoming phone call. I know it will only be 10 min max but I cannot wait for it to be over and done with just so it’s over and done with! I keep telling myself it will be fine, it’s just a call but I’m sure anyone struggling with anxiety will relate that it doesn’t stop the thoughts and worry in their head.


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 27, 2021)

throat hurts :/ not a great start to a 24 hr road trip


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2021)

i don’t wanna be at school ;_;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2021)

Spoiler: tw



I'm having issues w my self image again. just ate and now I feel disgusted w myself bc im so terrified of gaining weight and i get into fits where any amount of eating is enough to make me feel bad.

but I also don't really have the energy to work out so that's cool


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 27, 2021)

Spoiler: Just me complaining 



Oh I don’t feel well. I might have to make a doctors appointment or something idk. I feel like this past month or so I’ve felt sick _every day_. I know it hasn’t actually been everyday but my tummy has been unsettled a lot, or I’ve had headaches, or a combo of the two, and sometimes I’m pretty dizzy. It doesn’t seem to matter what I do/don’t eat, there doesn’t really seem be any connection ?? I thought maybe it’s been the weather but it’s not been 30 degrees all the time. 

Regardless tho it’s super lousy and I’m over it.  and it’s not even like ive lost weight or anything either


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 27, 2021)

Spoiler: career/ life planning woes



Trying to figure out what I want to do after next year... It was never my plan to make a career out of my current job, and I definitely don't want to stay in this lab past next year or maybe 2023, but idk what to do tbh. I've considered grad school a lot over the years, and I was hoping this job might help me figure out what I'd want to go for, but it hasn't really, and I don't want to just settle on a program because I don't want to work in the lab anymore. I also don't want to stay here longterm, but I worry about getting a new job and losing possible references for grad school from this job by leaving.

I'm also worried about my mental health with going back to school. Looking back on it I think school definitely had negative repercussions on me mentally and emotionally, and I actually feel fairly decent for the first time in a long time, and I worry that going to grad school will just make me feel bad again. Idk. But staying in a bad job obviously won't do wonders for my mental health either so asdflkf

This isn't a super pressing bother but it felt too heavy for the random thoughts thread. I still have time to figure things out, and tbh the situation with COVID is making me want to wait for school anyway. I just kind of wish I had a direction in life haha


----------



## King koopa (Aug 27, 2021)

Just feel sad for some reason


Spoiler: Pet death



And my dad bringing up my cat who died last year isn't helping


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> snip



my dad does the same thing :/. i’m sorry koopa you’re sad. if you want to talk, my dms are open. no pressure though. i hope you feel better soon.



Spoiler: personal



been doing pretty good lately but there are a few things that have been bothering me. 

Still am troubled about what I read about a shoe company a year or so ago and where the money is going. This has nothing to do with the thread; I remembered reading about where the money was going and now it is bugging me again. I was hoping they stopped like Adidas had supposedly but the last article I could find on it was March 2021.

I used to love learning about things going on in the world but the fact things just continue happening in the region i’m interested in and not being able to do anything myself just frustrates and upsets me. I want to finish reading a bunch of books I bought on the conflict but it is so upsetting to put it lightly. I wish I could continue reading stuff even if I’m not feeling good or even if it makes me more depressed. Not sure how to explain my feelings so I am just going to stop there.

sad to hear a favorite artist of mine is still getting harassed among other things and twitter support is still not doing anything :/


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 27, 2021)

I really don’t want to visit my husband’s parents tomorrow. I feel bad because they are good people and have shown me more kindness than my own parents ever did. The problem is they are very extroverted, especially my father in law. He can’t just enjoy the silence, every second has to be filled with conversation. In my third language which I struggle with. As an extreme introvert that is hell for me. I suppose I can chill upstairs with the cats if it becomes too much.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 27, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> my dad does the same thing :/. i’m sorry koopa you’re sad. if you want to talk, my dms are open. no pressure though. i hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Luckily I feel better now, but I don't like it when my dad brings up things like that.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Thanks for that. Luckily I feel better now, but I don't like it when my dad brings up things like that.



Anytime! Yeah, I don’t blame you. There are some things that take a long time to heal. I would suggest telling him you don’t like it but honestly it is common sense to me to not do that (and he should know you well enough as your dad). My dad of course won’t listen or says yeah yeah but continues to do it :/.


----------



## arikins (Aug 27, 2021)

my bf left & i miss him :/ not gna give him a whole paragraph on here that he doesnt deserve so hey ! he stinks


----------



## Neb (Aug 27, 2021)

I love how I can’t walk down the street without someone commenting on how creepy I supposedly look.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2021)

it's half past 2am and i still cannot sleep at all


----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2021)

i think my school has to shut down for a while?? it kinda sucks idk i dont wanna have to do online. but i also h8 going to school especially rn so idk if its a good or bad thing ;__;


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 28, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



Even though I know I am not the only one that had trouble and feel this way, I still feel like I am now seen as a “bad” team mate since I couldn’t think of any guess for any of the riddles. I said I’m sorry since I do feel bad that I suck at riddles, but Idk I feel self conscious.

Also doesn’t help i didn’t sleep till sometime after 8 or 9 am and than slept past 5 pm.

I really need to talk to my counselor but at the same time she makes me feel angrier not better. i am still tired of feeling so disgusted and angry. I like my counselor but I hate the questions and counseling. Will try to get some sleep and hopefully i feel better tomorrow. just feel so triggered.

I was really happy a bit ago so i am hopefully i’ll be okay after i get sleep .


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 28, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone is going to be able to help with everything, it’s okay! I slept through the entire second riddle for my team, and had it figured out before I even woke up. You have 140 points and you’re doing a great job!

I felt this way a bit during TBTWC because I didn’t have WiFi. I couldn’t participate in any of the online games. I felt like people would’ve preferred a member on the team that had WiFi capabilities. I just wanted to feel apart of the team and participate. It felt nice to feel part of something, which is why I love these team events. I’m glad there were tasks that didn’t require WiFi, otherwise I would have felt completely useless. I don’t want to make this about me, but I’m just letting you know your emotions are valid.

I hope you feel better.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Not everyone is going to be able to help with everything, it’s okay! I slept through the entire second riddle for my team, and had it figured out before I even woke up. You have 140 points and you’re doing a great job!
> 
> I felt this way a bit during TBTWC because I didn’t have WiFi. I couldn’t participate in any of the online games. I felt like people would’ve preferred a member on the team that had WiFi capabilities. I just wanted to feel apart of the team and participate. It felt nice to feel part of something, which is why I love these team events. I’m glad there were tasks that didn’t require WiFi, otherwise I would have felt completely useless. I don’t want to make this about me, but I’m just letting you know your emotions are valid.
> 
> I hope you feel better.



Thanks again for the kind words; I appreciate that you keep going out of your way to respond to me . I feel bad for letting the same things get to me, but can’t help but freak out when I say something; can’t help worrying i did something wrong in addition to not being able to help with the riddles. You’re right and that is what I kept telling myself, by my anxiety is yelling at me that I let everyone down . 

Sorry you had felt similarly during the last event. :/ . I get what you mean.  These team events are fun but at the same time, I get even more self conscious about my contributions. Oh no you’re fine . I appreciate you sharing that with me.  

Thank you again for your time. I hope you are enjoying yourself more this time and .


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 28, 2021)

One of my rats passed away today and one of my favourite youtubers has cancer


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i won’t tell you to not beat yourself up as i know that’s easier said than done, but i completely understand how you feel and your feelings are perfectly valid! my cabin mates did a great job at coming up with guesses and working together, but all i could do was search around the forums since i had no guesses myself lol. it’s a rough feeling, but we both did our best and i’m sure your cabin mates appreciate you a lot! and like @Croconaw said, you’ve earned 140 points to help your cabin and that’s awesome and something worth being proud of! i hope you feel better after you’ve gotten some sleep. you deserve rest. 



Dinosaurz said:


> One of my rats passed away today and one of my favourite youtubers has cancer



i just found out about technoblade’s cancer myself; i don’t watch him, but i wish him a  speedy recovery and will keep him in my thoughts. i’m also so sorry to hear about your rat passing away - may they rest in peace. 

i hope you don’t mind me replying to this. >>


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2021)

I think someone cut their grass while I was sleeping. Woke-up with a scratchy throat, blocked nose, and one of those headaches that feel like someone scooped out your brains and replaced it with balls of cotton wool. I've a date this evening so I'm hoping a drug cocktail and a Red Bull will remedy the symptoms by then.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 28, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dun, your feelings are valid and I've definitely had this thought numerous times throughout Camp. It's not the best feeling, but as long as you're doing your best, that's all you can really expect from yourself at the end of the day. Any effort is appreciated.   It's also really hard to fall into the cycle of burnout when you feel like you're not working hard enough and sacrifice sleep to push through work, even though your brain could really use the rest.



Spoiler: Rant about North American attitudes about work culture



Trying to uphold my personal values when it comes to work is so hard sometimes. I feel like I'm trying to live to be the best version of myself, but then within the span of one week, I get the impression from two different male counterparts (one is a uni acquaintance, the other was an Internet stranger who is a member of a Discord server I'm a part of--so his opinion shouldn't matter to me but I have an ego, LOL) that I'm on my career path sub-optimally. 

*Situation #1 with Internet rando:* I was on a tech career panel last weekend, and someone asked all the panelists how to choose between working at a small versus large company. I was the only person currently working in a small company, and the other three panelists are working at one of the FAANG companies. While responding to this question, one of them said "Only big companies solve big problems." Excuse me? My tolerance for people making generalized, blanket statements with absolutely no degree of nuance has gotten so low. 

*Situation #2 with a uni acquaintance, in a group chat we're both in:* The impression he gave me is that he was subtly flexing that 1) he was given more responsibilities in another one of the big tech companies, despite saying himself he's being carried by his team, and 2) his job is something that he "glows about to family and friends." He mentioned before that he sometimes had to work weekends and said yesterday that he only had to do that because he wasn't fully paying attention to working during the weekdays. He also clearly doesn't understand the different nature of working in a small company and wearing multiple hats versus working in a large company of nearly 200k employees and comparatively having unlimited resources for not dropping any balls. Like great for you, I actually want to learn and better myself, not to mention have the opportunity to pave some roads within an organization. Why does someone _need_ to share their pride in their work with others??? 

For a culture that claims to value individualism, I feel like there are still a decent number of hypocrites who will try to impose their version of reality onto others and it's just like... no, I don't want that. You live your life your way, and I will live mine how I want to.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 28, 2021)

Its 2am and I can't sleep


----------



## Aminata (Aug 28, 2021)

Right now i think it's the time itself because i hate when i have to wait too long for things happen


----------



## King koopa (Aug 28, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, i know you said this a while ago, but I can relate. Those clues were really hard for us, especially since everyone wasn't participating. I tried to help, but they figured it out without me, but it's alright. I mean, I still kind of think of myself as a bad cabinmate sometimes, because even though I completed all of the Woodlands tasks, I still feel like it's not enough, and count the bottle is out of question because I suck at guessing. Hopefully with the homework event we can at least catch up to the melon ballers but I don't know, it's very frustrating that we are having trouble yet everyone else isn't.
Sorry, this turned into a rant very fast, but I just wish more buzzy bees would help us


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2021)

just found out that apparently my brother's gf broke up w him, idk how he's taking it but I hope he's okay. she don't deserve him anyways, such an awesome dude


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 28, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hey Dun, your feelings are valid and I've definitely had this thought numerous times throughout Camp. It's not the best feeling, but as long as you're doing your best, that's all you can really expect from yourself at the end of the day. Any effort is appreciated.   It's also really hard to fall into the cycle of burnout when you feel like you're not working hard enough and sacrifice sleep to push through work, even though your brain could really use the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xara said:


> i won’t tell you to not beat yourself up as i know that’s easier said than done, but i completely understand how you feel and your feelings are perfectly valid! my cabin mates did a great job at coming up with guesses and working together, but all i could do was search around the forums since i had no guesses myself lol. it’s a rough feeling, but we both did our best and i’m sure your cabin mates appreciate you a lot! and like @Croconaw said, you’ve earned 140 points to help your cabin and that’s awesome and something worth being proud of! i hope you feel better after you’ve gotten some sleep. you deserve rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Koopadude100 said:


> Hey, i know you said this a while ago, but I can relate. Those clues were really hard for us, especially since everyone wasn't participating. I tried to help, but they figured it out without me, but it's alright. I mean, I still kind of think of myself as a bad cabinmate sometimes, because even though I completed all of the Woodlands tasks, I still feel like it's not enough, and count the bottle is out of question because I suck at guessing. Hopefully with the homework event we can at least catch up to the melon ballers but I don't know, it's very frustrating that we are having trouble yet everyone else isn't.
> Sorry, this turned into a rant very fast, but I just wish more buzzy bees would help us



Thanks so much everyone! I did make sure to do everything else and I put a lot of time and thought in them even though I wasn’t confident about my drawing skills.  I can’t help but feel a bit like I don’t belong and negative thoughts. Doesn’t help I’m in an awkward situation but am doing my best not to let it stop me from having a good time and helping my team out.  Sorry koopa about the inactive members. I would be incredibly frustrated with that.

Sorry SillyPuppy about your frustrations . if you want to vent more, my dms are always open .

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2021



Dinosaurz said:


> One of my rats passed away today and one of my favourite youtubers has cancer


 
Sorry to hear about that. sending you my condolences and positive vibes. Hang in there.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 28, 2021)

just wanna punch some besties in the face rn  ❤


----------



## peachmilke (Aug 28, 2021)

I can not decide for the life of me decide what race I want to be on XIV, I've spent an obnoxious amount of money on fantasias and I have multiple characters that I love, but I'd really love to be able to just settle on one. It makes me so annoyed and I know at the end of the day it is just a game and it does not matter that much, but jeez


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Hey, i know you said this a while ago, but I can relate. Those clues were really hard for us, especially since everyone wasn't participating. I tried to help, but they figured it out without me, but it's alright. I mean, I still kind of think of myself as a bad cabinmate sometimes, because even though I completed all of the Woodlands tasks, I still feel like it's not enough, and count the bottle is out of question because I suck at guessing. Hopefully with the homework event we can at least catch up to the melon ballers but I don't know, it's very frustrating that we are having trouble yet everyone else isn't.
> Sorry, this turned into a rant very fast, but I just wish more buzzy bees would help us


I tend to skip the those types of things because I’m not good at them and I rarely finish everything in tbt events if I participate, but since I’m on a team; I’ve been having to push myself to get through it all so I don’t let everyone down. I try to help with the bird watching and the Homework, but I’m really just no help at all. I can definitely relate to this


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 28, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> One of my rats passed away today and one of my favourite youtubers has cancer


 Sending you lots of good vibes. It must be so hard losing a pet and finding out someone you look up to is going through such a serious health diagnosis.



xSuperMario64x said:


> just found out that apparently my brother's gf broke up w him, idk how he's taking it but I hope he's okay. she don't deserve him anyways, such an awesome dude


I hope your brother will be okay, too. You sound pretty close to him, so I think he will reach out to you if/when he needs further support. 

@Dunquixote, thank you for being such an empathetic friend.   I'll definitely reach out to you if it continues bothering me. Thankfully, I already felt a lot better after writing down my thoughts in the post. I wonder if this is a sign to me to start journaling.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 28, 2021)

Just not having a good night. My anxiety is being the absolute worst and making me feel awful and I still have to do my shadow entry but I’m really struggling with that which makes me feel dumb because other people are doing there’s without any issue. 

I’ve also been not helpful _at all _with our group tasks like the scavenger hunt and the homework assignment which makes me feel like a bad teammate. Idk. Just a bad night.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 28, 2021)

annoyed that when I wanna do some productive real life stuff like sewing or drawing I suddenly get tired lmao. Pretty sure I have ADHD or something. So many times I wanna do stuff but just...can't


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 28, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> snip



I am really sorry you’re feeling this way. I think quite a few of us have been feeling this way. Even though we aren’t on the same team, I can tell you right now that I believe you are a wonderful teammate and very well liked and I am sure no one feels like you let them down. I know this is probably hypocritical of me to say when I was just posting about this last night too and still feel like not very welcome or helpful. :/ I saw your other entries and I really can tell you are trying your best and putting the time in. To me the fact you are trying to help out and putting a lot of effort in is what matters (but if you had no time because of work, I understand stuff happens). 

I’m also sorry about your anxiety. Anxiety is just the worst. If you need to vent more my dms are open . hang in there. i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 28, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> -snip-


The important thing is that you're aware it's your anxiety telling you that you're not good enough and there's nothing intrinsically wrong with you. 

You've also gotten 140 points, which I believe means you participated in every event, except for Stories in the Shadows, which is objectively great! 

It can be really hard to practice self-compassion and patience with yourself, especially as someone living with anxiety, so I hope this message at least reminds you that you are doing your best and it's okay to cut yourself some slack. 

If you need someone to talk with, feel free to PM me.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 28, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I tend to skip the those types of things because I’m not good at them and I rarely finish everything in tbt events if I participate, but since I’m on a team; I’ve been having to push myself to get through it all so I don’t let everyone down. I try to help with the bird watching and the Homework, but I’m really just no help at all. I can definitely relate to this


Late reply, but don't worry, it's not all your fault. You have 120 points, so you're definitely helping! It's just that I feel like it's just not enough for us to catch up. I mean, there are some really hardworking people like @Valzed, @DaCoSim, @digimon, and @Venn, but I just wish that everyone did all of the tasks and they got accepted, because it's not fair if we have inactive people but everyone else doesn't.
Sorry about the rant, it's just that I wish it was easier for us to catch up


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Late reply, but don't worry, it's not all your fault. You have 120 points, so you're definitely helping! It's just that I feel like it's just not enough for us to catch up. I mean, there are some really hardworking people like @Valzed, @DaCoSim, @digimon, and @Venn, but I just wish that everyone did all of the tasks and they got accepted, because it's not fair if we have inactive people but everyone else doesn't.
> Sorry about the rant, it's just that I wish it was easier for us to catch up


The members got placed into Cabins randomly. It’s just unfortunate that certain cabins did get some inactive members. There will be more events in the future to participate in. This event is coming to an end. The most important thing is to have fun. There’s no use in worrying about something you have no control over. I think you’re doing a great job!


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Just not having a good night. My anxiety is being the absolute worst and making me feel awful and I still have to do my shadow entry but I’m really struggling with that which makes me feel dumb because other people are doing there’s without any issue.
> 
> I’ve also been not helpful _at all _with our group tasks like the scavenger hunt and the homework assignment which makes me feel like a bad teammate. Idk. Just a bad night.



aw love . struggling with your shadow entry doesn’t make you dumb at all; i struggled with it a lot myself, hence why i only submitted it tonight and am unsure that it’ll even be accepted. coming up with an idea, gathering items for it and then having to try and take a decent picture is tricky, but that’s of no fault of your own. you’re a very kind, bright individual.

also, as one of your fellow teammates, i can confidently say that you are _not_ a bad teammate. group activities can be intimidating, especially when it comes to stuff like the scavenger hunt. i didn’t participate much either, but we’re both doing the best we can and have been able to help in other ways! you’ve racked up 140 points for us, which is absolutely incredible, and all of the submissions of yours that i’ve seen have been amazing!

you even offered some of your acnh flowers to a fellow teammate so that they could craft something they needed for one of their entries. a bad teammate wouldn’t do that. anxiety is absolutely brutal, but it’s also a liar, and i’m so sorry that it’s making you feel like things that you aren’t.

you’re wonderful, lumi, no matter what.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 29, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Just not having a good night. My anxiety is being the absolute worst and making me feel awful and I still have to do my shadow entry but I’m really struggling with that which makes me feel dumb because other people are doing there’s without any issue.
> 
> I’ve also been not helpful _at all _with our group tasks like the scavenger hunt and the homework assignment which makes me feel like a bad teammate. Idk. Just a bad night.


I know we’ve never spoken before, but I hope you don’t mind me replying. It’s okay to feel this way; your feelings are valid. Coming up with my shadow entry was a struggle, and I was also having trouble with the Cryptid creature thing or whatever it’s called. I felt that my entries in those tasks were somewhat lame, but my main goal was to help my cabin. I had the access to the game, so I thought, why not participate? Some people are good at different things. Lyrics for the Campfire song were coming to me naturally, but that’s because I used to write parodies in my free time. I know a lot of people were struggling with that activity. The main thing is that you try, and please don’t feel overwhelmed. You don’t have to participate in a task if it’s causing anxiety. Your cabin won’t be disappointed in you. There is a great group of people here that support everyone. I also came in late to the homework task and I didn’t feel much of a help finding the answers, but the event is supposed to be fun and bring people together. I joined this event to have fun and hopefully make friends with some people. Please don’t let it cause you anxiety. I think you’re doing a great job.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2021)

mediafire reacting to song titles when it's not even the thing they think it is LOL


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2021)

idk kinda sad abt the fact i don’t have anyone to call at night anymore  i still miss my best friend.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 29, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



Edited: I think everything is okay though I think I could have said things better >< and I still suck at socializing.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2021)

perhaps a more pet peeves but people who unironically have a "it is what it is" mindset when they obviously are able to get help for it it's like... ??? you know there are actually poor people in the world lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 29, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> -Snip-





TheSillyPuppy said:


> -Snip-





xara said:


> -Snip-





Croconaw said:


> -Snip-



Thank you guys for reply  It was really really sweet of you and none of you had to so I really appreciate it. Last night just wasn’t the best and all the team stuff added to it I guess, but you’re all super sweet for replying  I hope that you’re all having a lovely day today


----------



## Merielle (Aug 29, 2021)

@-Lumi-  I'm sorry I didn't see this last night, but I also want to say that you've been a great teammate!  And Stories in the Shadows is _tough_, so please don't beat yourself up over struggling with it_.  _I'd say that, maybe aside from Wildlife #2, it was definitely the task I had the most difficulty with.  I had two failed sculptures and my final setup took several tries to get to work— I had to try three different light sources to find one that worked with taking the picture, and by the end of it, after finally getting the right angle and everything, my back was sore and my hand was cramping.
Bad anxiety nights suck, and I really hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 29, 2021)

Ugh. I was going to an island that was selling Turnips for 300 bells because apparently on my island my price kept on decreasing and according to the AC turnip calculator it turned out that it would keep on decreasing no matter what the days were. Feel frustrated I went to an island that was turnips for 300 bells per turnip and of course the let me pay a 10 nmt fee (I am not surprised that people still do this). So I went to the island and just as you suspected there was a lot of people. The constant "on their way here" and "leaving" screens were all over the place. I was able to sell my turnips but then, I had to wait 25 minutes because so many people kept on coming and leaving. 

I was stuck there for a long while and I was able to leave. I am sure the person on the island didn't intend for people to come back, but seriously the amount of people who keep coming back were the same ones with the dodo code. They should've just went back in the queue to wait but, they didn't know better. I say this because the host was so frustrated. I was frustrated myself also because I was stuck on the island. I know people don't like it when I complain about the game and I am sure they heard this argument so many times, but the online for New Horizons is so bad. I mean these loading screens are just the reasons why I never do trading and then I have to worry about so many people coming in and out.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 29, 2021)

I just don't know what to do. I want to help with the homework event, but I know I can't help my cabin because I don't know anything about the clues. I know people are probably getting tired of me complaining, but it really is rough for us. I didn't expect to win anyway, and we will probably get last place, which is fine, but I just wish I could be useful to the cabin, but I'm not, and probably never will be.
Plus my unstable emotions are acting up again...my mom tried to find me medication for it, but it's not really helping


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I just don't know what to do. I want to help with the homework event, but I know I can't help my cabin because I don't know anything about the clues. I know people are probably getting tired of me complaining, but it really is rough for us. I didn't expect to win anyway, and we will probably get last place, which is fine, but I just wish I could be useful to the cabin, but I'm not, and probably never will be.
> Plus my unstable emotions are acting up again...my mom tried to find me medication for it, but it's not really helping



If they’re tired of you complaining they’re definitely tired of me .

Same here. I tried to help but I feel like I just annoyed everyone .



Spoiler: personal



i 
A little sad.

 anxious again about the camp event; I thought I fit in fine at first.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I just don't know what to do. I want to help with the homework event, but I know I can't help my cabin because I don't know anything about the clues. I know people are probably getting tired of me complaining, but it really is rough for us. I didn't expect to win anyway, and we will probably get last place, which is fine, but I just wish I could be useful to the cabin, but I'm not, and probably never will be.
> Plus my unstable emotions are acting up again...my mom tried to find me medication for it, but it's not really helping





Dunquixote said:


> If they’re tired of you complaining they’re definitely tired of me .
> 
> Same here. I tried to help but I feel like I just annoyed everyone .
> 
> ...



I can see that Koopa, you've achieved 120 points for your team and Dunq, you've achieved 160 points for your team! And that doesn't even include the tasks that gave bonus points to cabins.

You have clearly both been great cabin besties.  (just wanted to reassure you )


----------



## Beanz (Aug 29, 2021)

i am here once again with another rant

i have to go to school tomorrow  i can’t believe im a sophomore already, it feels like i just graduated 8th grade. i was in-person from september to december but then i went virtual for the rest of the year. there’s no virtual this year for me and im sad i have to leave my mom, i have like zero friends and i don’t know how to make any. i’m also pretty sure i heard some people talk **** about me when they think i can’t hear them and im afraid of being made fun of. one of the only good things is that i don’t have pe this year, and my brother is coming to my school but im also scared for him. i’m also kind of stuck socially with something. i don’t hate my school, i just hate the social aspect of school. at least my experience last year wasn’t as bad as my middle school experience, let’s hope it stays that way. middle school was a ****ing hellhole. why can’t i just be a normal girl who knows how to socialize, i cause 99% of my own problems.

also about the cabin summer homework, i feel kind of bad i can’t answer anything because i know nada. i really wish i could help

sorry that my grammar is absolute garbage


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> -snip-


Hey Koopa, like S.J. said, you contributed 120 points to your team, so it's not like you put in zero effort. Your cabinmates definitely appreciate you! 




Dunquixote said:


> -snip-


Awww, Dun, you've been an awesome cabinmate. I'm super happy that we were put on the same team!   For-Evergreen!


ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> -snip-


That's a lot to adjust to and switching between virtual and in-person schooling has been really rough on students of all ages. 

From my experience, middle school- and high school-aged students tend to be the most judgmental (unfortunately). 

As an introvert who has the tendency to have anxious thoughts, I frequently think I am awkward in conversations. I also dislike engaging in small talk. This video is fairly long (around 42 minutes), but it does a good job of explaining how to have effective conversations. From personal experience, people generally like to talk about themselves, so if you keep feeding someone with questions and being genuinely interested in learning more about them, they will warm up to you fairly quickly. Like any other skill, communication is something that gets easier the more you practice. I wish you success!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 29, 2021)

S.J. said:


> I can see that Koopa, you've achieved 120 points for your team and Dunq, you've achieved 160 points for your team! And that doesn't even include the tasks that gave bonus points to cabins.
> 
> You have clearly both been great cabin besties.  (just wanted to reassure you )





TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hey Koopa, like S.J. said, you contributed 120 points to your team, so it's not like you put in zero effort. Your cabinmates definitely appreciate you!


Thanks, guys! I mean, I'm sure my cabin appreciates me, as I've been really trying to help my cabin but now I feel like giving up and quitting.  I mean, the staff has been really hardworking to make sure that the event is good, but I wish there was a rule that removed inactive people since there's like 10 people not doing tasks and that's really bringing us behind. Obviously it's too late now to fix it, but I really wished I wasn't always placed on losing teams


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2021)

@Koopadude100 and @Dunquixote I'm sure that you guys have done everything that you could and that's all we asked for. any cabin mate who puts in as much as effort as yall did is a winner imo


why is my executive dysfunction so bad right now, like I'm literally sitting here in the dark and I can't write in my journal bc it's too dark but I don't want to turn a light on, i want to lie down but i dont want to make my bed. by dont want to i mean i actually do but my body just won't do it?? like wtf man.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 29, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> @Koopadude100 and @Dunquixote I'm sure that you guys have done everything that you could and that's all we asked for. any cabin mate who puts in as much as effort as yall did is a winner imo
> 
> 
> why is my executive dysfunction so bad right now, like I'm literally sitting here in the dark and I can't write in my journal bc it's too dark but I don't want to turn a light on, i want to lie down but i dont want to make my bed. by dont want to i mean i actually do but my body just won't do it?? like wtf man.



Thanks again Super Mario again for taking the time to reply and sorry about this again ><. Also sorry that you are experiencing that :/. I hope you feel better soon. I had high expectations for myself so I can’t help feeling bad and self conscious. I feel like I could have chatted more too but been really uncomfortable since every time I talk I feel like i annoy someone or upset them. i don’t mean to bring everyone down about this; just venting here since I’m frustrated with myself not being able to talk normal. I realize that I am worrying too much — sorry. my anxiety has been pretty bad lately.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 29, 2021)

I cannot believe I just had a conversation with my dad debating about microchips in vaccines


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 29, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


Sometimes our mental health do be like that. Seemingly easy tasks seem impossible to do. For future occurrences, do you have a spare flashlight that you could take with you to bed? Or an extra lamp and small table/nightstand around the house that you could put next to your bed so you can write or read in bed? 



Spoiler: Feeling overwhelmed



I feel like there are so many things I want to learn and/or get better at, but I just don't have enough time in the day or mental bandwidth to keep up with it all. 

- Upskilling myself for my career (multiple skills) 
- Digital art
- Ukulele
- Piano (which I already know but haven't practiced in years, so I'm fairly rusty
- Reading at least two books every month
- Learning Arabic from my S/O
- Networking and posting on LinkedIn regularly, both of which I absolutely dread doing

Why does my brain find everything interesting, LOL.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks again Super Mario again for taking the time to reply and sorry about this again ><. Also sorry that you are experiencing that :/. I hope you feel better soon. I had high expectations for myself so I can’t help feeling bad and self conscious. I feel like I could have chatted more too but been really uncomfortable since every time I talk I feel like i annoy someone or upset them. i don’t mean to bring everyone down about this; just venting here since I’m frustrated with myself not being able to talk normal. I realize that I am worrying too much — sorry. my anxiety has been pretty bad lately.


honestly I'm the same way cause I'm aware that being autistic makes me talk differently than most ppl, but the best thing to do is be grateful that you are the best you ever, have confidence that what you say is your authentic self, and then realize that that's enough. no need to apologize or worry, you're doing just fine. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2021



TheSillyPuppy said:


> Sometimes our mental health do be like that. Seemingly easy tasks seem impossible to do. For future occurrences, do you have a spare flashlight that you could take with you to bed? Or an extra lamp and small table/nightstand around the house that you could put next to your bed so you can write or read in bed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the hardest thing is sometimes I'm not even aware that I'm dealing w executive dysfunction and I just kinda sink into whatever I'm doing, completely oblivious to everything else. which isn't necessarily a bad thing but I really did need to lie down. once I was aware of what was going on I lit a few more candles (too much light at night bothers me) and made my bed. it's all good now, ty for the advice btw.

also in terms of what you want to get better at, maybe just take each one 1-2 days at a time? like spend a day researching piano pieces and discovering your favorite piano composers so you can find a piece to work on (I personally love Brahms and Rachmaninoff). then spend a day working on digital art stuff, and so on.


----------



## amemome (Aug 29, 2021)

definitely not actually that important but i really wanted to change my username to soup but i saw it was already taken.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 29, 2021)

Possibly got scammed out of 100$

I buy prepaid Visa cards to buy things online (I got no credit card). The last 5 digits of the card were rubbed off. There's even a mark where it rubbed off. The ink didn't bleed or rub onto the paper, nope, it's like someone scratched it off. I called the company and they said it was used at a pawn shop in a city in my state and all 100$ is off the card, so it has no money value. After the call the company is going to send an email to me that I have to send back with proof of purchase, the card, my home address and photo ID. But my parents are also makin me worried that this is part of a bigger scam.

Also, this package did not look tampered with when I bought it. But I'm no longer buying prepaid Visa cards anymore. If I had a credit card this wouldn't be an issue


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 29, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


You're welcome, and I'm glad that you're feeling a bit better.   

Thank you as well for your suggestion and for taking the time to provide your insight! I think I will cycle through my hobbies on a bi-weekly or monthly basis, so I can chip away at each of them. I do tend to be impatient with myself when it comes to making progress on things, but that is just something else I need to work on mentally. 


Stella-Io said:


> -snip-


Oh no, that's awful. I hope the company is able to make up the $100 credit that you should have gotten with the pre-paid card.  And ya, totally agree, it's so hard to make purchases without a credit card (or a credit score, for renting a place to live or leasing a car, at least here in North America). I hope things work out for you!


----------



## Neb (Aug 30, 2021)

While I appreciate talking to my friends and family, I feel like I haven’t had a fulfilling conversation in months. Every interaction just makes me feel empty. This started after the trauma that happened in March. The problem is I don’t know if they’re linked. I sometimes felt this way before the toxic relationship, but now it’s constant.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 30, 2021)

Spider jumped off my shower towel.


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 30, 2021)

finally arrived at the apartment tonight. its really cute but it isnt clean ;-; there was obviously a pet here last because hair and some clumps of hair on the carpet and one corner smells like pee. its obvious someone wiped down some surfaces but nothing is clean and it smells a little strange and there is sticky residue on some surfaces and ill have to clean the appliances and toilet although they arent terrible. really the pee spot and hair carpet is bothering me and i cant sleep. i feel like im inhaling dust and hair. ive been so excited to finally get some rest but i wont even get that and tomorrow will be full of deep cleaning and unpacking


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 30, 2021)

My bestie has tested positive for COVID and even though she's been double jabbed and her symptoms are thankfully mild it's a big reminder that this virus is still very much a part of our lives despite life itself slowly returning to normal. The pandemic truly does suck.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I cannot believe I just had a conversation with my dad debating about microchips in vaccines


I successfully connected with my alien overlord today.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 30, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> snip



I’m sorry to hear that  sending well wishes your way for your bestie and positive vibes your way and her way and hope she has safe and speedy recovery.



Spoiler



Jaw pain has started to get bad again; after getting work done on the tooth, it subsided for the most part and lately it is just sensitivity to hot and cold, and chewing pretty much anything except rice hurt both the area where work was done and opposite area. luckily we have pain medicine (this time didn’t use tylenol since it never seems to help). Idk what to do to destress, but hopefully it’ll get better soon.


----------



## oak (Aug 30, 2021)

I tried to dye my hair light brown and it came out dark red. I've been bleach blonde for years so this is gonna take some time to get used to. I'm not vibing with it. It looks like a wig on my head? Oh well at least it's even I guess.


----------



## Aminata (Aug 30, 2021)

I was having fun in my town but i wanted to have fun at the tortimer club, i fished, collected some fruit and when i wanted to go back i was unable! i had to leave without taking anything because 
there was a girl there and she decided to stand right in the entrance with her inventary open, i was unable to pass since my character hits her and back all time i tryed. i'm sure she did it on purpose i don't know why! I asked her to step aside many times but she ignored me 

Uuhhh now i'm mad ive said so many bad words to her and finally exited by the only way i had that was closing my wifi


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2021)

i want to get back into acnl but i'm just gonna restart everything before i finish. plus the beginning of the game is soo boring. :/
wish i had that same energy to power through getting the 'perfect town' back when it was still relavent.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 30, 2021)

oak said:


> I tried to dye my hair light brown and it came out dark red. I've been bleach blonde for years so this is gonna take some time to get used to. I'm not vibing with it. It looks like a wig on my head? Oh well at least it's even I guess.



i can never bring myself to like any drastic hair changes on me at first, i feel like it's always too alien however you might find yourself liking it after a couple of days! i'm sure it looks great on you! and if you still don't like it, you could aways go for round two!!

on a slightly related note my trich is coming back (it was never fully away but i was managing it a lot better) however in work i've started getting into bad habits again, i need to find ways of having my hands busy now at work hm


----------



## oak (Aug 30, 2021)

mogyay said:


> i can never bring myself to like any drastic hair changes on me at first, i feel like it's always too alien however you might find yourself liking it after a couple of days! i'm sure it looks great on you! and if you still don't like it, you could aways go for round two!!


Thanks for the reassurance mog, you're probably right that I just need a few days to get used to it!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 30, 2021)

Left ankle has been in agonizing pain the last couple of days. Went to see a quick clinic, could not get doctor's note to work from home this week so I'm stuck going in the two days. Now I also need to get blood work after work tomorrow. All this happening right after my cat of 14 years passed away over the weekend. This **** always happens before a long holiday weekend. My dad's friend is also coming over that weekend too which is bad timing.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 30, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I successfully connected with my alien overlord today.


my 5G coverage hasn't been very good, maybe I need my second dose to get a better 5G Hotspot 
--
there's so many things related to healthcare I need to catch up on; I need to get bloods done, an ultrasound, a doctors appointment to check out the random pains and swelling in my abdomen, maybe inquire about a different medication to go on, get some prescription safety glasses, and get another eye test since I don't trust the very abrupt and rude optometrist I went to lol.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 30, 2021)

desperately need to see my doctor again because i have been an anxious mess for days on end but get this!! i am too anxious to call the office to schedule an appointment. lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2021)

I've been lurking around this forum for like two hours waiting for the closing ceremony thread to go live. I really want to go to bed but I also want to stay up and see the results


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2021)

sounding like my childhood cats on his way out


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 30, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been lurking around this forum for like two hours waiting for the closing ceremony thread to go live. I really want to go to bed but I also want to stay up and see the results



same here minus the wanting to go to bed part. the anticipation is killing me . I hope they get released soon so you can go to sleep. Gl on your entries too .



Origami said:


> sounding like my childhood cats on his way out



I am so sorry . Sending you positive vibes and keeping you and your cat in my thoughts . if you need to vent more, feel free to message me.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2021)

My dad does nothing but verbally abuse my puppies. Yelling at them isn't gonna do anything, they're young and don't really know any better.  I just think he's making them worse than what they already were :/


----------



## Locket (Aug 30, 2021)

I was trying to transfer schools bc of everything I go through at my school but it got denied


I'm tired of walking through the halls just to get called slurs. I'm tired of being sexually harassed and just being told "boys will be boys!!" whenever I report it. 


I walked into my senior year with excitement that maybe I'd be able to experience it. but no. I have no friends. I'm the lesbian loser. I'm the outcast bc of the person I was in middle school. I just want to have friends and have a good time, but it's too much to ask.


----------



## simp (Aug 30, 2021)

jnhbgv


----------



## Telula (Aug 30, 2021)

The lack of exercise.  I used to be a lot more physically active before the pandemic and now I've fallen off the wagon pretty hard.


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2021)

Just woke-up from a nightmare.

I'm getting the second COVID vaccine tonight and then need to be up early tomorrow to go to a hospital an hour away. Really hope I don't get hit hard with side effects because train journeys when not feeling well are the worst. I wouldn't want to  reschedule because I've been waiting on this surgery consultation for 21 months when the original estimated time was 3 months.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 31, 2021)

There's going to be a Titanic sequel?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2021



Chris said:


> Just woke-up from a nightmare.
> 
> I'm getting the second COVID vaccine tonight and then need to be up early tomorrow to go to a hospital an hour away. Really hope I don't get hit hard with side effects because train journeys when not feeling well are the worst. I wouldn't want to  reschedule because I've been waiting on this surgery consultation for 21 months when the original estimated time was 3 months.


Everyone I know who had Moderna were knocked out the day after the second dose. I didn't want to leave the bed.


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 31, 2021)

I was finally able to book my first shot. Only have to wait three months


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Everyone I know who had Moderna were knocked out the day after the second dose. I didn't want to leave the bed.


This is what I'm dreading. My partner lives a 10 min drive from the hospital so I'm hoping she'll let me crash at hers if I end up feeling too rough. 




Pop-tart said:


> I was finally able to book my first shot. Only have to wait three months


I thought my area was doing terribly at this holy hell.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 31, 2021)

Spoiler



I am troubled a bit by something I noticed and a little bummed. Also nervous that I won’t have enough for gold jelly (tokens) and tbt for last oarfish part I need. already have most of my tbt committed to art commission i am waiting to be pinged for.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 31, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I am troubled a bit by something I noticed and a little bummed. Also nervous that I won’t have enough for gold jelly (tokens) and tbt for last oarfish part I need. already have most of my tbt committed to art commission i am waiting to be pinged for.


I won four oarfish pieces, and I don’t plan on keeping them. If you’re missing a part for your oarfish, I could give you one of mine, as I’ll have all three parts.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 31, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I won four oarfish pieces, and I don’t plan on keeping them. If you’re missing a part for your oarfish, I could give you one of mine, as I’ll have all three parts.



 congrats!   I couldn’t possibly ask you it for free or at all since I wasn’t posting here to make anyone feel bad or to ask for anything. But if you’re really fine with letting one go, I’d like to pay you for however much it is going for. If I don’t have enough, I’ll earn it if you don’t mind holding onto it. i’m sorry ><; I am just mulling over some stuff. seriously didn’t want to make you feel bad especially since you have already been way too kind to me here. seriously, though regardless thanks again for just the though. you’ve been way too kind to me; I appreciate your patience with my annoying worries too


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 31, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> congrats!   I couldn’t possibly ask you it for free or at all since I wasn’t posting here to make anyone feel bad or to ask for anything. But if you’re really fine with letting one go, I’d like to pay you for however much it is going for. If I don’t have enough, I’ll earn it if you don’t mind holding onto it. i’m sorry ><; I am just mulling over some stuff. seriously didn’t want to make you feel bad especially since you have already been way too kind to me here. seriously, though regardless thanks again for just the though. you’ve been way too kind to me; I appreciate your patience with my annoying worries too


I’d sell you mine for however much they are going for.  It’s okay, I didn’t think your post was necessarily asking for anything! Thank you though!


----------



## jiny (Aug 31, 2021)

Spoiler



for some reason i am convinced ppl don’t like me on here


----------



## xara (Aug 31, 2021)

jiny said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i am convinced ppl don’t like me on here



 i like you! you’re super sweet and i always enjoy seeing you around the forums!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> my 5G coverage hasn't been very good, maybe I need my second dose to get a better 5G Hotspot
> --
> there's so many things related to healthcare I need to catch up on; I need to get bloods done, an ultrasound, a doctors appointment to check out the random pains and swelling in my abdomen, maybe inquire about a different medication to go on, get some prescription safety glasses, and get another eye test since I don't trust the very abrupt and rude optometrist I went to lol.


Damn, yeah i think so...been working fine here  But yeah I totally get you, all those tin-foil hats can be really annoying sigh...

And oof, gl with all dr's stuff


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2021)

Had to cancel an appointment for someone who was ready to arrive for somebody else who didnt even bother to show up =_______________= ug


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 31, 2021)

seriously need to see a therapist and unpack why making small talk with people is genuinely one of the most painful events of my day. could be linked to me rarely ever talking in school so now I just have tons of trouble speaking. Makes me feel more like a robot.

my office has yet again had another covid scare, I'm getting really sick of it. I know I have to expect this since I work on a university campus, but still. I also feel terrible for everyone in other areas who haven't gotten a chance to get the first shot while we're just opening things back up. I'm really lucky to have gotten mine back in april.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2021)

Spoiler: tw, politics



love how I get on facebook for 3 solid seconds and the first two posts I see are one about someone saying "we aren't refusing the vaccine, that's a manipulative term loaded with unfair moral pressure" (coming from the same person who will **** on people who did get the vaccine) and another saying "READ THIS BECAUSE IT'S TRUE (insert swearing emoji)" with a pic of Biden with blood on his hands as if Biden is doing absolutely everything wrong, like I know the situation in the ME was horrible but honestly how could that have been handled with no issues at all.

I literally just feel nauseated every time I get on there now, it's overrun with anti-vaccine and conservative bs and most of it is biased. 

I don't even want to think for a second about politics anymore, every time I do it sends me into a frenzy and drives me insane. I already get overwhelmed easily and when people are using this as an excuse to hate each other and make each other feel bad it honest to god makes me feel like I don't want to live on this planet with them. idk I might be overreacting but I'm so tired of hate.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2021)

ingrown hairs, ugh...

also debating whether to make lunch box or no lol


----------



## oak (Aug 31, 2021)

My childhood cat Taz is getting put down tomorrow. She's 18 years old though so that's a pretty good age. She lives at my parents house so I went to say goodbye today. She was napping out in the rain so I knew she's not feeling good. I'm sad she will be gone but relieved in a way since her behaviour has been off for a couple months now. 


Spoiler


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 31, 2021)

oak said:


> My childhood cat Taz is getting put down tomorrow. She's 18 years old though so that's a pretty good age. She lives at my parents house so I went to say goodbye today. She was napping out in the rain so I knew she's not feeling good. I'm sad she will be gone but relieved in a way since her behaviour has been off for a couple months now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


im sorry oak. sending a virtual hug your way


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2021)

oak said:


> My childhood cat Taz is getting put down tomorrow. She's 18 years old though so that's a pretty good age. She lives at my parents house so I went to say goodbye today. She was napping out in the rain so I knew she's not feeling good. I'm sad she will be gone but relieved in a way since her behaviour has been off for a couple months now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


awwh I'm so sorry, she's such a beautiful baby 
I've lost many cats in my life so I know how difficult it can be. at least she won't be in any pain any longer.


----------



## oak (Aug 31, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> im sorry oak. sending a virtual hug your way





xSuperMario64x said:


> awwh I'm so sorry, she's such a beautiful baby
> I've lost many cats in my life so I know how difficult it can be. at least she won't be in any pain any longer.


Thanks you guys ❤


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 31, 2021)

My life is so boring. My parents hold me back for doing stuff I want to do and because I'm autistic people treat me as if I'm supposed to know how to do everything without help. My mindset is so spoiled from all the bad people who gave me bad lecture and those who shamed me for being myself. I had to give up my happiness and my mental well being just to please them. It was the most hurtful thing I ever had to go through. To this day I still wonder to myself "Why did I let these people get to me"? 

I know I feel better after letting go of those people, but to this day their words still haunt me to this day. Even in my nightmares I hear their voices echoing. Statements like "Do better", "Why can't you be like this person", "If you don't do this you won't be successful",  and the most hurtful one "You are so full of yourself, get a gripe!" I just cry myself to sleep whenever I heard those phrases and it bothers me so much.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 31, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’d sell you mine for however much they are going for.  It’s okay, I didn’t think your post was necessarily asking for anything! Thank you though!





oak said:


> My childhood cat Taz is getting put down tomorrow. She's 18 years old though so that's a pretty good age. She lives at my parents house so I went to say goodbye today. She was napping out in the rain so I knew she's not feeling good. I'm sad she will be gone but relieved in a way since her behaviour has been off for a couple months now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I’m sorry oak.  . Let me know if you need anything. Sending you hugs .


----------



## xara (Aug 31, 2021)

oak said:


> My childhood cat Taz is getting put down tomorrow. She's 18 years old though so that's a pretty good age. She lives at my parents house so I went to say goodbye today. She was napping out in the rain so I knew she's not feeling good. I'm sad she will be gone but relieved in a way since her behaviour has been off for a couple months now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



oh what a gorgeous lil baby... i’m so sorry.


----------



## Neb (Aug 31, 2021)

I still feel disconnected from other people. I keep trying to engage socially, but nothing works. At least I’ll speak with my new therapist in a few days.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 31, 2021)

woke up from a very vivid nightmare, yeesh  idk why my brain does this to me


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2021)

I feel extremely bad for not being as active here during the event. Life has been very busy for me and I keep adding things on to make my life more stressful. The lack of good sleep isn’t helping either.


----------



## Locket (Aug 31, 2021)

I want to call out for help but I don't even know what's wrong with me


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 31, 2021)

oak said:


> -snip-


What beautiful baby.  Sending lots of virtual love your way.

I feel like unexpected, annoying stuff pop up at work whenever I am at the point of my cycle when I get the most easily stressed. Ugh.


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2021)

my entire right leg and foot hurt for no apparent reason and im trying to go to sleep but the pain is so distracting


----------



## deana (Sep 1, 2021)

Feeling like a bad friend because I am mailing out a birthday gift late. I know she won't mind really but I can't help but feel guilty over it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



nevermind(


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 1, 2021)

I woke up this morning and typed the wrong passcode in my phone and for some reason I was immediately locked out of phone for a minute. Got into my car and without thinking did it a second time wrong and got locked out for 5 minutes. Got to work and did it a third time! Locked out for 15 minutes and couldn’t log in for work. Also this week is going to be the death of me. I work so much this week and I don’t have a day off until Sunday 17 hours down 29 more to go. I’ve been so busy with hat I didn’t realize Sora hurt her toe. I need to be better at checking her over. We have these little wipes for her feet and we need to do it twice a day and she’s really unhappy about it. Also she’s having her spay surgery next week and it’s happening a little earlier than I’d like, but necessary under the circumstances. Bakugo is a really patient sweet bunny and she is stressing him out right now with her behavior at the same time he gets upset when she’s not around.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 1, 2021)

.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 1, 2021)

A really, _really, _petty/minor bother but man. I hate date trading, lol. It's such a pain and I wish I could just order the collectibles however I want


----------



## oak (Sep 1, 2021)

I got tested for covid this morning cause I felt like crap in my chest all night. Fingers crossed it's just a chest cold.


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2021)

i finally fell asleep early for once last night but i woke up in the middle of the night 3 times and it really messed me up


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 1, 2021)

Why does my left knee and left calf feel stiff?

Oh also the Blood Moon week came earlier than I thought it would. Yay.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2021)

Spoiler



Today I had an appointment with my psychiatrist; he pissed me off so much. I can’t control my temper when he asks questions.

I also hated how he asked about my counseling. none of his business since the counselor isn’t part of his office; okay maybe it might be but not telling him **** since he didn’t care when i told him stuff after he forced me to talk. i hated how my mom said it is helping. it is not helping since all my counselor does is listen. i still can’t get over something that has been bothering me for years.  and the way she dismissed what i said about it not helping like i don’t know what i’m talking about.

Tomorrow is my counseling. Dreading it so much. Idk why their questions irritate me so much. it makes me more mad than helps, so I don’t see a point in talking anymore


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2021)

college apps are already stressing me out and i havent even finished 1st sem of senior yr yet ....


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 1, 2021)

my doll broke and now l need to buy an extra body. Just finished dying her hair and l was excited to get her into her clothes.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 1, 2021)

Even though I no longer see my liver Doctor I still am bothered about his statement "Do Better' when kept on lecturing me about my weight and refused to listen when I showed him on my phone that I was losing weight. Ugh. That memory still haunts me.


----------



## deana (Sep 2, 2021)

I just realized I made a mistake at work. I know they will probably be able to fix it in the morning but I feel bad still. And I feel even worse because my manager is on vacation and I know when he hears about my mistake it's just going to stress him out that we are not handling the store while he's away


----------



## Neb (Sep 2, 2021)

I’ve really let spending become a nasty habit. I didn’t need another game and yet I bought the Final Fantasy 8 remaster anyway. The dopamine rush of buying the game didn’t even last that long. I just wanted some instant gratification.

This is embarrassing to admit, but ever since that nasty breakup I spent over $500 in impulse purchases. At the time it relieved pain from the trauma. Now it’s something I do without much thought. It’s almost a good thing that my college stipend hasn’t come in yet. That would just be more money for me to throw away. At least this teaches me some much needed patience.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 2, 2021)

Marlboro want to make Asthma inhalers.



jiny said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i am convinced ppl don’t like me on here


I don't even know you.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2021



Neb said:


> I’ve really let spending become a nasty habit. I didn’t need another game and yet I bought the Final Fantasy 8 remaster anyway. The dopamine rush of buying the game didn’t even last that long. I just wanted some instant gratification.
> 
> This is embarrassing to admit, but ever since that nasty breakup I spent over $500 in impulse purchases. At the time it relieved pain from the trauma. Now it’s something I do without much thought. It’s almost a good thing that my college stipend hasn’t come in yet. That would just be more money for me to throw away. At least this teaches me some much needed patience.


At least you know it's a complete game, but yeah, save some.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 2, 2021)

I keep thinking its like Monday or Tuesday but it's actually Thursday and I still haven't got my dad a Father's day present  he's so hard to buy for and it doesn't help that shops are closed right now. Aaaaaaa idk what to do


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2021)

The way my math teacher has us do notes is so confusing. It's hard for me to keep up and i'm pretty sure i'm in a higher level math class when I should be in a lower one because I lost my math skills years ago. I just want to pass my classes ;v;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm just really ****ing pissed today. I got up at 6:30 AM to go get my blood work done and the place I went to didn't have the paperwork that was supposed to be sent over by the quick clinic I went to. Stupid ankle just had to make my life misery right before my 4 day weekend. **** like this always happens when I plan a long weekend around a holiday and I am so, so sick of it. I've been counting down the days until this weekend too. I just need a break, I really do. I did not want to deal with this crap this week. Praying I can just get it over with tomorrow but it still sucks to have to do it on a Friday.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 2, 2021)

I really want to stay away from this topic as much as possible, but I just can't take it anymore. I was almost finished eating my breakfast this morning and of course, my dad goes on a rant about vaccines and vaccine passports. Like, why do you always have to be negative about the topic? Haven't you ever stopped to think why this is happening in the first place? Don't you see that people are still catching it? So we can try to keep others safe and limit the spread of the virus? Come on, where is the critical thinking here? You work in healthcare for goodness sake!

I do not want to catch it and get sick. There are some people that are long haulers, some lost their senses, and many unfortunately lost their lives. I do NOT want any of that to happen to me. If the virus catches us out, then your ignorance is what costed us. Of course, vaccines are not 100% effective just like many other things such as seatbelts, medicine, and other things. On top of that, they also come with some risks. It's not exclusive to one thing and I don't know why you're flipping out about it. I'm pretty sure you need to get a yellow fever vaccine if travel to certain places such as Africa and South America, so what's the point with your argument? The delusional thinking of some people really drives me up the wall. And no, this isn't directed at anyone on here or I wouldn't have made this post in the first place. Ugh, I want to get off of this ride and never hear about this again.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I really want to stay away from this topic as much as possible, but I just can't take it anymore. I was almost finished eating my breakfast this morning and of course, my dad goes on a rant about vaccines and vaccine passports. Like, why do you always have to be negative about the topic? Haven't you ever stopped to think why this is happening in the first place? Don't you see that people are still catching it? So we can try to keep others safe and limit the spread of the virus? Come on, where is the critical thinking here? You work in healthcare for goodness sake!
> 
> I do not want to catch it and get sick. There are some people that are long haulers, some lost their senses, and many unfortunately lost their lives. I do NOT want any of that to happen to me. If the virus catches us out, then your ignorance is what costed us. Of course, vaccines are not 100% effective just like many other things such as seatbelts, medicine, and other things. On top of that, they also come with some risks. It's not exclusive to one thing and I don't know why you're flipping out about it. I'm pretty sure you need to get a yellow fever vaccine if travel to certain places such as Africa and South America, so what's the point with your argument? The delusional thinking of some people really drives me up the wall. And no, this isn't directed at anyone on here or I wouldn't have made this post in the first place. Ugh, I want to get off of this ride and never hear about this again.


Hey! This has been a topic consuming our lives for the past year so I understand how tired and frustrated you are. Family can be super frustrating when they speak about things like that (especially parents lol). I'd give you advice if I could, the only thing that stopped my parents always ranting about [xyz] was moving two hours away. I just want to say I hope you hang in there & can avoid those conversations with him as much as possible. I'm sorry you're going through all of that.  ❤


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 2, 2021)

I brought my bread machine to work with me today because I wanted to do something so I figured rolls are time consuming and taste and smell so good. My machine is really old and squeaks. At one point it fell off the counter and the top broke off. I still use it to make dough sometimes, but I’m not sure if I can cook the bread in there. I knew it was squeaky but I didn’t realize just how loud it is and I feel like I’m being annoying rn with it.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 2, 2021)

Living in southern Louisiana has been such garbage because of hurricane Ida. Fortunately I got gas friday because literally nowhere has gas now. I lost power sunday and it’s still not back on. There’s a 6pm curfew and almost none of the businesses have power so they’re all closed.  It’s so scary to drive around here because of course none of the traffic lights have power. No one here knows how to yield. There’s nowhere to buy food and all I’ve had to eat since friday are saltine crackers. My work has been running on a generator so no a/c. Also to top it off my car started blowing hot air recently. I sweat at work then I get in my car to sweat just to go home and sweat some more. It’s so hot and humid here it’s killing me. I’m starving and exhausted.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2021)

I feel sorry for people living in Texas right now.. or any state with that strict abortion laws :c


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 2, 2021)

Why is my tummy upset so much this is so lame


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 2, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> snip


Thank you for sharing your thoughts. Moving out is not an option because I don't have a job and would only make things harder for myself, but I appreciate your advice regardless. I'm doing my absolute best to avoid these conversations as much as I can.


----------



## Mad Aly (Sep 2, 2021)

Just one of those days where I don't want to get out of bed...


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 2, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I really want to stay away from this topic as much as possible, but I just can't take it anymore. I was almost finished eating my breakfast this morning and of course, my dad goes on a rant about vaccines and vaccine passports. Like, why do you always have to be negative about the topic? Haven't you ever stopped to think why this is happening in the first place? Don't you see that people are still catching it? So we can try to keep others safe and limit the spread of the virus? Come on, where is the critical thinking here? You work in healthcare for goodness sake!
> 
> I do not want to catch it and get sick. There are some people that are long haulers, some lost their senses, and many unfortunately lost their lives. I do NOT want any of that to happen to me. If the virus catches us out, then your ignorance is what costed us. Of course, vaccines are not 100% effective just like many other things such as seatbelts, medicine, and other things. On top of that, they also come with some risks. It's not exclusive to one thing and I don't know why you're flipping out about it. I'm pretty sure you need to get a yellow fever vaccine if travel to certain places such as Africa and South America, so what's the point with your argument? The delusional thinking of some people really drives me up the wall. And no, this isn't directed at anyone on here or I wouldn't have made this post in the first place. Ugh, I want to get off of this ride and never hear about this again.


Dude, I so feel you on this. My dad is one of those nuts that thinks that the vaccine that is going to put some tracking implant in your or decide to off you whenever the government feels like it.  what upsets me about it is, our son has Spina Bifida and was in the top 5 highest risk groups....like, could get the vaccine before the 80+ crowd, if he were old enough. And my dad STILL won't get it for my son...his only grandchild. He thinks it's all propaganda and it's just infuriating.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I feel sorry for people living in Texas right now.. or any state with that strict abortion laws :c



Yeah... didn't choose to live here, but I can't exactly leave right now either.  Our governor and everything here lately is just really, really dumb.  Thank you for this, I 100% agree.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 2, 2021)

Just very frustrated. I want to get a cool feather soon, but I can't afford it. I could trade a blue or green Jellyfish or possibly pink, but that's the prize for my drawing zipper event, and I don't want to make anyone made by taking out the prize.
People who have lots of tbt/lots of expensive collectibles that they don't want, are lucky because they probably don't have to deal with this


----------



## S.J. (Sep 2, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Just very frustrated. I want to get a cool feather soon, but I can't afford it. I could trade a blue or green Jellyfish or possibly pink, but that's the prize for my drawing zipper event, and I don't want to make anyone made by taking out the prize.
> People who have lots of tbt/lots of expensive collectibles that they don't want, are lucky because they probably don't have to deal with this


Koopa, you are always very kind and generous with your collectibles and TBT, and I know you like to run contests. Maybe you could take a break from contests for a while so that you can save up TBT and sell spare collectibles to reach your Cool Feather goal!


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 2, 2021)

The fact that I am literaly moving from a nice, quiet, Countryside to a buseling city.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 2, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Koopa, you are always very kind and generous with your collectibles and TBT, and I know you like to run contests. Maybe you could take a break from contests for a while so that you can save up TBT and sell spare collectibles to reach your Cool Feather goal!


Thanks! Though I don't have that many expensive collectibles I'm not using, I think the most expensive is the popsicle tessa gave me which I don't want to sell. I kind of feel bad for not throwing these contests because people definitely deserve to have something I don't need. Though I'll see if I can get at least one more Jellyfish that I can trade for a cool feather/purple bat potion


----------



## Neb (Sep 2, 2021)

My new therapist is giving conflicting info about my mental health. My previous therapist said I have some sort of schizophrenia-like condition, while this one thinks I just have intense trauma… She’s probably right, but it would be nice to a term for what I have. It’d make understanding myself much easier.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 2, 2021)

My neighbours are such a nuisance. Nobody wants to hear your music  I don’t know how it isn’t bothering them???? They’re playing it in their house and I can hear it in my room.


----------



## deana (Sep 2, 2021)

More mistakes at work today   (although smaller ones)

I hate how every time something goes wrong, it just stresses me out and then more things go wrong. I feel like I am losing control of my life. I used to be so much more put together.


----------



## jadetine (Sep 3, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Dude, I so feel you on this. My dad is one of those nuts that thinks that the vaccine that is going to put some tracking implant in your or decide to off you whenever the government feels like it.  what upsets me about it is, our son has Spina Bifida and was in the top 5 highest risk groups....like, could get the vaccine before the 80+ crowd, if he were old enough. And my dad STILL won't get it for my son...his only grandchild. He thinks it's all propaganda and it's just infuriating.


I don't want to prolong the enrage meter,  but I work in vaccines and even the people who manufacture it are influenced by conspiracy theorist propaganda about it being a political mind control trick created by Bill Gates or whatever. Like dude,  you just cooked the soup yourself and you think a demon cursed it?

My conservative parents and in laws thankfully did everything they could to get the vaccine, and are scheduling for the booster, but they treat it too much like an invincibility shield and sometimes forego masks or have gone on cruises. This wouldn't be as big a problem for them to live life if they stay away from people,   but my kids are too young to be vaccinated,  and my baby girl in particular has a lung condition that makes respiratory stuff extra scary.

What bugs me today is that the pediatrician detected a heart murmur among other things plaguing her. Like dang, life, why you gotta keep piling on the anxiety?

And yeah,  what the heck Texas? Backwards legislation yet again. Living here is so embarrassing. 

Also, @Licorice I may be 7+ hours from you,  but if you need shelter,  I totally have a guest room at the front of the house with a bathroom and excellent wifi / ac. You would never have to be within 6 feet of me and my fam, lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 3, 2021)

Yooo why does sugar have to be so addictive? I'd love to quit sugar but it's in freaking everything, and I just don't think I have the willpower? I also love baking so much and the idea of sugar-free baking does not sound as fun or tasty

Also +1 for being upset about the Texas abortion ban. I don't live there but I am very upset about it. TF is wrong with conservatives.


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2021)

Second COVID vaccine has had me feeling as if I have the flu for the past three days. I'm ready for this to go away now.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 3, 2021)

Chris said:


> Second COVID vaccine has had me feeling as if I have the flu for the past three days. I'm ready for this to go away now.


I'm sorry to hear that, which one did you get? We got the Moderna and with the first dose, I felt like I had the flu for a couple days but was fine on the second. My husband was the opposite. He was fine on the first dose and felt like he had the flu on the second. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2021)

Okay this is it, I'm getting an Android phone with next paycheck cause iOS are really starting to suck, releasing useless updates and removed the one thing people actually use, or I did cause it made me sure I set an alarm... and they remove the "up next" widgets so now I have to quadruple check the clock app I actually set it. Plus the other widgets you can download are full of ads unless you want to pay like 10 bucks extra 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2021

Also starting to think I'm allergic to radishes or something cause my pharynx is itchy as hell. No other stuff just that and I remember my throat doing that when I tried walnut to see if I was allergic to that.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 3, 2021)

These people next door are blasting music very loudly and my dad is trying to do a zoom meeting for his job and he has to yell really loudly for his coworkers to hear him.


Spoiler: Spoiler



And my new friend got beat up by a senior and I'm not sure what I should do since I didn't witness the fight but I want to do something


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2021)

it’s been so long since i’ve last vented in here, but i... am going to fistfight my grandmother lol.

yesterday, she cracked yet another one of her ‘jokes’ about how i’m crazy and how there’s something wrong with my head. she’s been doing this **** my whole life, from telling me that i’m crazier than my mother (i wasn’t even 10 when she said this to me) to when she turned to me when a segment on psychosis was on tv and said, “look, this one’s for you!”

and now today, i left my room to go and get a drink, only to find her *****ing about me to my mother. i of course interrupted her, and this woman’s response was literally “so, you wanna know everything?” like??????????? ma’am.

she *****ed about the state of my hair, which is genuinely none of her business at all. she *****ed about me having clothes on my floor, which i literally,, do not?? but even if i did, that wouldn’t have anything to do with her? like, it’s my room lol. and of course, she had to ***** about my eating habits as well.

i tried to be as polite as humanly possible, but i am so ****ing tired of this. i’m tired of having to tiptoe around my own house whenever i get something to eat or drink out of fear that she’ll hear me and have something to say about it. i’m tired of her thinking that she knows everything about everything. i’m tired of her badmouthing my parents to me. i’m tired of her petting my cat when she knows damn well that she doesn’t like it and will bite. i’m tired of her manipulation. i’m tired of _her_.


she claims to love and care about me, but it’s all bull****. you don’t say the **** that she’s said to me to people you love. you don’t make people you love feel this awful. i’ve been telling her for years that her words and actions are hurtful. my mother has been telling her for years that her words and actions are hurtful. but she still keeps it up. that isn’t love. it can’t be.

i should be used to this by now. i’m _trying_ to be used to this, to act like it doesn’t hurt when this happens, to not care. but it does hurt. i was _this_ close to being out of my depressive episode, but now i’m back to fighting it off with a stick. 

i’m so tired lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2021)

xara said:


> - snip -



Hey there, Xara.  Sorry that you have to deal with this.  It sounds kind of like me with my dad and stepmom, only worse.  Hopefully you can get to a point where you don't have to hear it anymore.  I hope you're doing okay, friend.


----------



## Snek (Sep 3, 2021)

I found out today that Netflix is making a One Piece live-action series that nobody asked for. This will once again be another Netflix series that I will pretend that never existed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2021)

my dad just got his weekly subscription of extreme transphobia in the mail today


----------



## Neb (Sep 3, 2021)

I’ve put off my math entrance exam for weeks. My math skills were so rusty that I failed my first attempt. I don’t even know what I need to study…


----------



## Beanz (Sep 3, 2021)

a fish from my pond (well technically my dad’s) died today. we had 6 but now we only have 5, my dad discovered this when he was cleaning the pond and we can’t find its body so something probably swooped in and ate it. im not sad about it but still rip fishe


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 3, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



Saw the cat that my parents saw. I’m so scared for it since we have neighbors who let their dogs run loose and hawks . I hope we can ”tame” it so we can approach it eventually and find it a better home since we believe it was from the household whose son let their cats out back when I was in high school so he didn’t have to take care of it. 






My anxiety is super bad right now; I’m fretting over a request I made on my print that I ordered


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 3, 2021)

xara said:


> it’s been so long since i’ve last vented in here, but i... am going to fistfight my grandmother lol.
> 
> yesterday, she cracked yet another one of her ‘jokes’ about how i’m crazy and how there’s something wrong with my head. she’s been doing this **** my whole life, from telling me that i’m crazier than my mother (i wasn’t even 10 when she said this to me) to when she turned to me when a segment on psychosis was on tv and said, “look, this one’s for you!”
> 
> ...


hey Xara, I'm so sorry to hear that you have to put up with all those horrific things!  Thats so effed up with all that gaslighting. There's nothing wrong with you, you're perfectly normal I'm sure  I hope you can find a way to cope and things get better for you!
--
minor complaints from me, but my flatmates and family aren't following lockdown rules. My flatmates have been visiting their families even though they're not supposed to. My cousin is going around to my grandparents place to give my grandma a haircut?? Like I know the risk is really low since there's no cases in their city, but still something like that could literally wait?? My grandparents are in their 80s, it isn't worth the risk.

Returning to work has made me excessively tired this week :// literally slept for 14 hours the other night lol. Hopefully I can get back to normal soon.

these random pains in my abdomen are getting really annoying, but I'm sure an in-person appointment is needed/easier and idk when that can happen


----------



## Merielle (Sep 3, 2021)

Spoiler: I know this is a silly thing but I almost died of embarassment ok



...I think Youtube is trying to kill me.  For the record, I don't watch _anything _otome-related on the family's Youtube account, and yet it still decided to throw a thumbnail of a pretty risqué otome CG right in the middle of our recommended section while my parents were scrolling through.  Bonus don't-want-my-parents-to-see-that points: it was from an otome I play _and _of one of my favorite characters. Thank _god_ they didn't see it and I was able to mark it as "Not interested" when they weren't around shortly thereafter, but I swear I nearly choked. orz


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 3, 2021)

Spoiler



I hate how my mom is more concerned about getting stupid garage sale **** away than the cat that is outside. :/


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 3, 2021)

My neighbours are so. damn. loud. This is the third night?? Maybe the fourth??? That they’ve been partying and blasting music.

It’s still a pandemic
And even if it wasn’t nobody wants to hear your awful music we want to sleep!!!


----------



## Merielle (Sep 4, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> My neighbours are so. damn. loud. This is the third night?? Maybe the fourth??? That they’ve been partying and blasting music.
> 
> It’s still a pandemic
> And even if it wasn’t nobody wants to hear your awful music we want to sleep!!!


I feel you—one of my neighbors throws a ton of noisy parties and likes to play the _tuba,_ of all things, at late hours.


----------



## a potato (Sep 4, 2021)

Something that really shouldn’t, lol. Like there’s an almost negligible percent chance of it being true so I have no clue why it’s even bothering me!


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 4, 2021)

Merielle said:


> I feel you—one of my neighbors throws a ton of noisy parties and likes to play the _tuba,_ of all things, at late hours.



Oh my gosh not a tuba  not what I think of when I think of party instruments, lol. My neighbours been loving that really thumpy music, bass or whatever? All. Night. Long. I woke up at 5 am and it was still playing despite starting up at like 7:30 the night before it’s awful!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 4, 2021)

I know they always say "things will get better" but I sometimes wonder if they are just saying that because it seems nothing in this world feels any better. This is a time of uncertainty. I want to feel like everything is okay but its not really. Even ignoring it, almost seems impossible no matter how hard you try to escape it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2021)

why do bullies have to exist
just leave me alone, everybody knows im short you dont gotta announce it to the whole world 24 7


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 4, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> why do bullies have to exist
> just leave me alone, everybody knows im short you dont gotta announce it to the whole world 24 7


Its because they had a rough childhood and they were treated poorly by their parents so they feel the need to be mean to everyone just to make them feel better.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Its because they had a rough childhood and they were treated poorly by their parents so they feel the need to be mean to everyone just to make them feel better.


well yes, but hes also friends with my friends. i'm the only one being picked on in our group and it irks me. he annoys me on purpose and its just old at this point, like its funny or something?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 4, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> well yes, but hes also friends with my friends. i'm the only one being picked on in our group and it irks me. he annoys me on purpose and its just old at this point, like its funny or something?


They only do that because they want to fit in and its something called "Peer Pressure" where they would try to act all cool which explains why they have friends. The reality is when they grow up those same friends would ditch them telling them that they are "not good enough for them" which can lead them feeling more messed up. I know from experience because I used to be friend with someone who used to be kind, but turned really mean when he hanged out with those meaner folks just because they looked cool and he wanted to join in.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2021)

iiiitch. remind me to stay away from radishes jfc


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2021)

Gon said:


> Hey there, Xara.  Sorry that you have to deal with this.  It sounds kind of like me with my dad and stepmom, only worse.  Hopefully you can get to a point where you don't have to hear it anymore.  I hope you're doing okay, friend.



thank you so much, riley! i’ll be alright, i just have to try and shake it off and move on aha. i’m sorry to hear that you deal with similar stuff with your dad and stepmom, though; i hope you can get to a point where you won’t have to put up with that, too, and my pms are always open if you ever need to talk or vent! 



ali.di.magix said:


> hey Xara, I'm so sorry to hear that you have to put up with all those horrific things!  Thats so effed up with all that gaslighting. There's nothing wrong with you, you're perfectly normal I'm sure  I hope you can find a way to cope and things get better for you!



thank you so much. you taking the time to respond really means a lot to me. :’) 

i’m sorry to hear about your struggles as well. having flatmates and family members not following lockdown rules must be incredibly stressful, especially with your grandparents being at high risk. i hope things get better for you soon and that they start taking the rules more seriously. 

i also hope that you’re able to get used to being back at work and that you can get your abdominal pain sorted out soon! hang in there. <3


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 4, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> My neighbours are so. damn. loud. This is the third night?? Maybe the fourth??? That they’ve been partying and blasting music.
> 
> It’s still a pandemic
> And even if it wasn’t nobody wants to hear your awful music we want to sleep!!!





Merielle said:


> I feel you—one of my neighbors throws a ton of noisy parties and likes to play the _tuba,_ of all things, at late hours.



Can't you call the police on them?  I live in a building and a couple of times when close neighbours were still being noisy past midnight, I did. I called the local police and presented a complaint for nightly disturbance (or whatever that would be called in your countries). Where I live you can't make heavy noise past 22.00h or you may face a penalty.


----------



## justina (Sep 4, 2021)

Trying to find a used car right now is so bad omg. Not only are there too many scams, but the ones that seem legit as soon as you call the car is already sold very quickly. I really don’t want to go to a dealer and have a loan possibly but this is really difficult.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 4, 2021)

My neighbours are so frickin' loud, they've got other family members over and everyone is talking so loud that I can hear their conversations word for word from inside my own house. I'm so close to going out and shouting at them over the fence to keep their voices down because I shouldn't have to put up with their unnecessary noise that I never get from my other neighbours, ever.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2021

Update: I ended up yelling at my neighbours over the fence after they started playing loud music that drowned out the sound of my own TV, which quickly stopped. However they're all still talking to one another loudly from inside their own property so they clearly have no respect for their neighbours.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 4, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Can't you call the police on them?  I live in a building and a couple of times when close neighbours were still being noisy past midnight, I did. I called the local police and presented a complaint for nightly disturbance (or whatever that would be called in your countries). Where I live you can't make heavy noise past 22.00h or you may face a penalty.


My neighbors are otherwise pretty alright (and as much as I hate to say it, I really don't feel good about the police around here), so in my case it wouldn't be right.  If it gets to be too much, we might have to talk to them about the noise, but they're having a baby soon so I imagine they'll settle down soon enough anyway.  And when the baby doesn't let _them_ sleep at night, I'll consider that appropriate recompense for the midnight tuba-ing.


----------



## Stikki (Sep 4, 2021)

Just found out someone that really helped me through a bad time about a decade ago has died from an overdose. Her funeral was the other day. I had no idea she was gone, but now the world seems to have lost a bit of light. I seem to be forever learning how short and delicate life is and yet not really learning at all. Blah.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 4, 2021)

deana said:


> -snip-


Making mistakes is part of the learning process. I hope you work in an environment where you feel psychologically safe and are encouraged to seek feedback when you face uncertainty. 

As someone who manages a team, I would rather one of my teammates come to me with questions or their concerns and I coach them through getting to a solution (handing them a solution is my last resort because I want my team to be able to make their own decisions).  

I'm also prone to having anxious thoughts, so while my ego pushes me to take action and solve problems without consulting others (my direct supervisor or skip-level manager), I have to see things from their perspective and acknowledge that they would rather I consult them before making a decision on my own that is hard/impossible to undo. 



xara said:


> -snip-


You deserve so much more than this, xara. Regular gaslighting is no good on anyone's mental health. 

I'm working on giving zero damns about what others think about my decisions or actions. It's hard. I've been socialized to not say "no", not cause conflict, etc. and being a caring, empathetic person has lead me down the path of putting other people's feelings above my own. From seeing your posts, you also seem to be a caring, empathetic individual. 

What has started to help me is thinking about what I am feeling or thinking when I find myself in a situation where I feel like I have to defend my actions. For example: 
- Am I doing what I want to do or what I think I should be doing?
- Is this a hill I'm willing to die on, or is it better in this scenario for my relationship with the person to keep the peace? 

Honestly, I find it so much easier to stand up for my thoughts and decisions at work because task conflict is just so much easier to deal with in comparison to relationship conflict (not that it's objectively easy either, lol). 

I hope this helps you, even a bit, and my PMs are always open if you want to talk about this in more detail or vent.   



Stikki said:


> -snip-


My sincerest condolences.  It is hard to always have that perspective in mind with day-to-day life.


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, which one did you get? We got the Moderna and with the first dose, I felt like I had the flu for a couple days but was fine on the second. My husband was the opposite. He was fine on the first dose and felt like he had the flu on the second. Hope you feel better soon!


Pfizer. Feeling a little brighter, but not by much! I've done barely anything for several days now. Trying to complete a piece of work due next week and my head still feels like someone replaced my brain with cotton wool balls.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 4, 2021)

Chris said:


> Pfizer. Feeling a little brighter, but not by much! I've done barely anything for several days now. Trying to complete a piece of work due next week and my head still feels like someone replaced my brain with cotton wool balls.


Sad to say, I know the exact feeling you mean!  hopefully each day gets a little better! Maybe some curry and tea will do the trick.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 4, 2021)

My dad is still upset with me because a few days ago I said he should make a doctors appointment if he really thinks he’s reacting badly to his new medication. I’m just. Tired. He didn’t stop using his fentanyl patches properly (no doctor intervention beforehand, he just decided to quit) so _I _had to intervene and contact his doctor and the pharmacy. 

Now he’s on a new medication that he didn’t actually talk to the doctor about (the doctor & pharmacists decided on it I guess?) and he’s just been unhappy with it since day one. I understand he’s in chronic pain and I understand that must be so frustrating and hard. But oh. my. god. I’m tired of, “I think it’s my new medication making my legs ache. I think it’s the new medication making me sneeze. I think it’s the new medication making me sleepy. I think it’s the new medication not letting me sleep. I think it’s the new medication giving me headaches”

So go see the damn doctor if the new medication is that bad???????? Maybe if you had gone to see her in the first place she could have gone over the potential side effects of the medication and what is reasonable to expect from it in terms of pain management. 

I’m just frustrated. I know he has it worse being the one in chronic pain. But it’s exhausting and heartbreaking being around him sometimes.


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Sad to say, I know the exact feeling you mean!  hopefully each day gets a little better! Maybe some curry and tea will do the trick.


Already had five cups of tea today and I was actually thinking of ordering a curry for dinner.


----------



## jiny (Sep 4, 2021)

my throat’s starting to feel weird when i swallow  idk if it’s bc i just woke up but i really hope im not getting sick. my mom & brother both got sick recently so


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2021)

jiny said:


> my throat’s starting to feel weird when i swallow  idk if it’s bc i just woke up but i really hope im not getting sick. my mom & brother both got sick recently so


Oof, hope it's just autumn seasonal frap or stuff


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 4, 2021)

Two more hours to go and my 46 hour work week is coming to a close and I get the day off tomorrow which I’m happy about, but I’m exhausted. I try to work hard, but my client told me to knock it off and go sit today. My co worker has COVID so I may end up having another busy week this coming week and I’m ready for a vacation. Sora is having surgery this Tuesday and I need to to prepare a comfortable area for her to recover in.


----------



## oak (Sep 4, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Two more hours to go and my 46 hour work week is coming to a close and I get the day off tomorrow which I’m happy about, but I’m exhausted. I try to work hard, but my client told me to knock it off and go sit today. My co worker has COVID so I may end up having another busy week this coming week and I’m ready for a vacation. Sora is having surgery this Tuesday and I need to to prepare a comfortable area for her to recover in.


Wow I'm sorry you've been so over worked, you definitely deserve a break. I hope Sora's surgery goes smoothly too!


----------



## oak (Sep 4, 2021)

I mention being sick so I put a spoiler.



Spoiler



I tried to take some liquid Buckley's medicine for my chest cold and it was so gross. It was like taking a shot of alcohol which I hate, and then it sat in my stomach hard and made it bubbly. Then I got sick from it and threw it all up ughhh


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 4, 2021)

Spoiler: pet death



had to put my childhood cat down today, he was 15 and had a great life, but watching him go was pretty hard


----------



## Moritz (Sep 4, 2021)

I accidentally flayed my thumbs while digging up bushes. Got them wrapped up to try and keep the skin on.
Not too painful now but my thumbs are kinda useless now. Makes gaming and typing hard.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss @Origami. Losing a pet, especially a childhood one is very hard.

I remember when my one cat who I was really close to passed. He was definitely struggling so also had to be put to sleep, but it was upsetting and difficult. Now that he has been gone for so long, I remember all the good times I had with him and how he would sleep by my bedside during times when I was sick or recovering from surgery.



Moritz said:


> I accidentally flayed my thumbs while digging up bushes. Got them wrapped up to try and keep the skin on.
> Not too painful now but my thumbs are kinda useless now. Makes gaming and typing hard.


The bush said if he was going down, he was going down swinging. That sucks though. Just wash and disinfect, especially after digging in the mud.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 4, 2021)

Origami said:


> Spoiler: pet death
> 
> 
> 
> had to put my childhood cat down today, he was 15 and had a great life, but watching him go was pretty hard



My deepest and sincerest condolences  I know how it is. I lost my cat too, two years and half ago. Nowadays there are still nights I cry myself to sleep remembering her. Some people told me then "It was just an animal", and I told them to go to hell. So what if it was an animal? My pain is very human, thank you very much. I loved my cat more than I loved most of the people I've met in my life.

I wish I could tell you anything to relieve even a fraction of your pain, but I don't think there's such a thing. Just know that you're not alone.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 4, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



My nieces are over and I don’t like it when they touch me or my stuff aince they always have their fingers in their mouth.  They’re so noisy too.




	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2021



Origami said:


> Spoiler: pet death
> 
> 
> 
> snip



I’m really sorry. My condolences. I had two of my cats put down a month a part three years ago, so I understand how difficult it is (I still miss them). Take as much time as you need to grieve; don’t let anyone tell you otherwise. If you need to vent, my dms are open.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2021



oak said:


> I mention being sick so I put a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feel better soon . sorry to hear you’re not feeling well. sending you well wishes and positive vibes.


----------



## jiny (Sep 4, 2021)

Spoiler: sick



my throat feels worse ,, going to the doctor soon  i think i might have to get covid tested just to be safe but i hope everything goes well and i don’t test positive; i don’t see why i would tho


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2021)

Origami said:


> - snip -



Hey there, Origami.  I'm really sorry to hear about this.  I've lost pets before as well and it's always really sad each time.  I can't imagine how I'm going to feel when my cat dies (and she's getting pretty old too).  I hope you find some relief from this soon and are able to look back on the happy memories you had with him.


----------



## oak (Sep 4, 2021)

Origami said:


> Spoiler: pet death
> 
> 
> 
> had to put my childhood cat down today, he was 15 and had a great life, but watching him go was pretty hard


My childhood cat passed away this week so I know the feeling! I'm sorry for your loss. It's especially weird to loose an animal that you can't remember a time before them. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 4, 2021)

Origami said:


> Spoiler: pet death
> 
> 
> 
> had to put my childhood cat down today, he was 15 and had a great life, but watching him go was pretty hard


I know this pain … I still grieve for my Lulu … when you love a pet and lose them they leave a very large hole in your heart ♥ I am thinking that my Lulu shaped hole will never heal completely
It does become less sharp, Origami but it truly takes time. ((HUGS))


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2021)

having massive anxiety bc my friend is living w us and she's also pregnant and if I have to live in this godforsaken house with a crying baby I'm gonna flip my ****


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2021)

jiny said:


> Spoiler: sick
> 
> 
> 
> my throat feels worse ,, going to the doctor soon  i think i might have to get covid tested just to be safe but i hope everything goes well and i don’t test positive; i don’t see why i would tho


Ouch  Definitely hoping it's not covid-19, those tests are just ugh and I'd hate getting a stick up my brain ;;

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2021

Felt a bit itchy throat as well, though it felt more like I've been out in the cold not properly dressed and/or allergy stuff so I hope mine doesn't get worse. Might stay home tomorrow for safety measures though.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2021)

"... If you have cold urticaria, exposure to these cold temperatures causes your body to release histamines, which triggers symptoms. "
"... 
going outside in frigid weather
swimming or bathing in cold water"

okay damn this might be cold allergy/urticaria then, cause i swear every single time it changes temps drastically here i get like allergy symptoms and fake colds...and i was out last thursday swimming (inside) AND it was cold


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2021)

jiny said:


> Spoiler: sick
> 
> 
> 
> my throat feels worse ,, going to the doctor soon  i think i might have to get covid tested just to be safe but i hope everything goes well and i don’t test positive; i don’t see why i would tho


Good luck at the doctor! Remember that other pathogens haven't disappeared so chances are it could be something else.

My throat is extremely irritated from hayfever at the moment so I've been coughing a lot and spooking people.


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Ouch  Definitely hoping it's not covid-19, those tests are just ugh and I'd hate getting a stick up my brain ;;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2021
> 
> Felt a bit itchy throat as well, though it felt more like I've been out in the cold not properly dressed and/or allergy stuff so I hope mine doesn't get worse. Might stay home tomorrow for safety measures though.





Chris said:


> Good luck at the doctor! Remember that other pathogens haven't disappeared so chances are it could be something else.
> 
> My throat is extremely irritated from hayfever at the moment so I've been coughing a lot and spooking people.


thank u guys! luckily it wasn’t covid, but i’m going to the doctor again later today to see what i actually have going on  also hope you guys feel better as well


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2021)

jiny said:


> thank u guys! luckily it wasn’t covid, but i’m going to the doctor again later today to see what i actually have going on  also hope you guys feel better as well


nps ❤

oof, hope it's nothing too serious!

throat itch is almost gone but i think it ****ed up my nostrils with rhinitis lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 5, 2021)

watched a horror movie earlier and it stressed me the f out  wasn't even really scary, just stressful. boo.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2021)

Also yeah feeling better, throat is not itching and my nostrils doesn't hurt and stuff but I'll probs stay home tomorrow for safety purposes and not to pass on stuff even if it's nothing serious.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2021)

Spoiler: ugh



Okay, so my best friend of four years that ghosted me for like a year and a half, sent me a message last night. I was kind of scared to open it, but I read it this morning when I woke up.

She basically said “omg I’m so sorry, I’m not dead, I got locked out of my snap here add my new one.”

Idk, it felt like she was making a joke out of it. But I know that if two people were friends that long, it would leave the other one devastated if one just ghosted. Her explanation seems kinda weird though. She could have added me on her new account as someone she referred to as her best friend? It went from like non stop conversations to just nothing. It was a vanishing act. I don’t want to push for further explanation but it just doesn’t make sense? She had my phone number too and didn’t reach out to that?  I’m more speechless than anything.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 5, 2021)

My so called "best friend" seems to be giving zero ****s about my wellbeing and that makes me actually pretty sad. Actually non of the small amount of friends that I have ever seemed to bother asking how I am or just in general send a message. Like okay.. I was always there for them and as always that's what I get back, I guess.. idk, I feel like just cutting them out completely currently. They probably wouldn't even notice, as I'm apparently a ghost to them anyways.. unless they need to rent about something of course..


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)

Didn't get any sleep and hearing my dad eat breakfast with the sound of silverware scratching across plates is about the last thing I need to hear right now.  I'm really hoping today is a peaceful day... I'm tired of all the **** that's been happening in my life lately.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 5, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: ugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She doesn’t sound like a great person and the perfect example of a toxic friend if I’m brutally honest. It’s not okay to ghost someone out of the blue and then expect everything to be as it was before with a casual apology a year or so alongside a new link to her snap (I’m assuming you mean SnapChat).

It sounds like she wants as many “friends” as possible to make herself feel more popular and validated when she posts on social media. To me that’s a really sad way to live and one day she’ll end up with less friends because of her poor attitude towards friendships. You deserve better from a friend and she certainly doesn’t deserve you.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> -snip-


Thanks for taking the time to respond to me! I really appreciate it. It was Snapchat, yes. I did feel like she was making a joke with her apology and there was a complete lack of an explanation, because I thought she would’ve added her supposed best friend when she made a new account. It makes no sense, really. I definitely agree with what you said, and there’s probably more to why she just now reached out to me and most likely to make herself feel better. Very poor friend, in my opinion.


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2021)

i saw something i didn’t wanna see now my stomach is in knots


----------



## oak (Sep 5, 2021)

Even though my covid test came back negative last week, my sickness hasn't gotten any better. My chest is full of fluid and I can't stop coughing. I've already used my emergency inhaler twice this morning and I still feel the need to use it again. My face is all red and there's beads of sweat coming down my forehead so idk what to do now. All the walk-in clinics are closed and tomorrow is Labour Day so they probs won't be open again. I'm just gonna go take a nap and hope it's easier to breathe when I wake up.


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2021)

Origami said:


> Spoiler: pet death
> 
> 
> 
> had to put my childhood cat down today, he was 15 and had a great life, but watching him go was pretty hard



i’m so sorry for your loss. may he rest in peace. sending many healing thoughts to you and your family. </3 



Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: ugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that... sounds like absolute bull and makes no sense whatsoever lol. ghosting someone for _over a year_ because you got locked out of your snapchat account is just not plausible at all, especially if she had other ways of contacting you. i’m sorry you have to deal with that. you deserve better. 



Gon said:


> Didn't get any sleep and hearing my dad eat breakfast with the sound of silverware scratching across plates is about the last thing I need to hear right now.  I'm really hoping today is a peaceful day... I'm tired of all the **** that's been happening in my life lately.



silverware scratching across plates is such an awful sound oml. i hope your day gets better and that you’re able to get some rest. hang in there, friend. 



oak said:


> Even though my covid test came back negative last week, my sickness hasn't gotten any better. My chest is full of fluid and I can't stop coughing. I've already used my emergency inhaler twice this morning and I still feel the need to use it again. My face is all red and there's beads of sweat coming down my forehead so idk what to do now. All the walk-in clinics are closed and tomorrow is Labour Day so they probs won't be open again. I'm just gonna go take a nap and hope it's easier to breathe when I wake up.



that sounds awful, i’m so sorry. i really hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 5, 2021)

Im just kinda lonely lmao idk. I use to talk to my best friend of 11 years daily & we’ve kind of teetered off & I miss talking to her often. University just keeps us both so busy. Idk I need to get back into online gaming & maybe meet new people. I’m just also super shy & awkward. Ugh.


----------



## Moritz (Sep 5, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I accidentally flayed my thumbs while digging up bushes. Got them wrapped up to try and keep the skin on.
> Not too painful now but my thumbs are kinda useless now. Makes gaming and typing hard.


Update: I have now lost skin on my middle finger.
The finger I want to show the the garden and all forms of physical labor.
My hips are killing me. And my whole weekend is gone.
I'm not even able to work in my own bed as there is work being done to that room.

This Weekend was the absolute worst.
And it's work tomorrow


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 5, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> My so called "best friend" seems to be giving zero ****s about my wellbeing and that makes me actually pretty sad. Actually non of the small amount of friends that I have ever seemed to bother asking how I am or just in general send a message. Like okay.. I was always there for them and as always that's what I get back, I guess.. idk, I feel like just cutting them out completely currently. They probably wouldn't even notice, as I'm apparently a ghost to them anyways.. unless they need to rent about something of course..


Ugh, that sucks I'm so sorry to hear that. I hate to say this, but I'd go ahead and plan on not talking to them much or not being friends with them anymore. After having a baby, you'd be surprised at the number of "friends" that suddenly drop off of the planet, just because of a baby. I haven't heard from tons of people I used to be extremely close with after having my son. And if they're already doing this BEFORE you have a baby? They may pop back in to say congratulations, but I would t expect much more than that.  

That being said, I'm here for you!! As I said before, I would have loved to have had a "mom friend" to ask questions to or vent to or just be supportive of me. Fortunately for me, my husband is amazing and was and is all of that and more, but even so, that's just never the same as having a friend who's had a baby themselves.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 5, 2021)

Spoiler



My sister’s dog is apparently eating my cats’ food and my dad says it is on my cat; i heard him tell her that. Uh what is she supposed to do? guard her bowl? it is his job to watch the dog yet…

also when i was taking a bath he asks if someone is in there, uh the door is shut and locked.  my cat that used to get locked in there doesn’t go there anymore so he can’t use that as an excuse

still anxious for that cat outside.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Im just kinda lonely lmao idk. I use to talk to my best friend of 11 years daily & we’ve kind of teetered off & I miss talking to her often. University just keeps us both so busy. Idk I need to get back into online gaming & maybe meet new people. I’m just also super shy & awkward. Ugh.



If it helps any, I definitely consider you a friend already, and I wouldn't mind talking to you more!  You seem like a really cool person.  I definitely understand the feeling of being shy and awkward though (this is Riley/Midoriya btw).


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)

Just got done watching a 9/11 documentary and cried for a bit.


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2021)

my throat hurts, my nose is burning and i keep sneezing every 5 seconds  i hate being sick sm.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 6, 2021)

I've always supported and seen the logic behind decisions my government has made when it comes to the COVID response, but man they're really going overkill with some of these rules. Like mask mandates across the country where there's only been transmission in 2 cities? It seems very unnecessary. I guess it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2021)

Dear site: please admit you just didn't update the status of my thing, jeez LOL.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2021



jiny said:


> my throat hurts, my nose is burning and i keep sneezing every 5 seconds  i hate being sick sm.


Oh noo, did it get worse? Luckily I'm more or less recovered but I'll stay home today and maybe tomorrow for safety measures, I basically know why I got my **** but it's also my own fault so, lol :/


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2021)

Education is stressful. I've spent all afternoon either on hold on the phone or waiting for online chat service people to get back to me. Done as much as I can for today. Head hurts just at the prospect of having to continue with it tomorrow.


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Dear site: please admit you just didn't update the status of my thing, jeez LOL.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2021
> 
> ...


it got worse !!! but my test results came back in and it just says i have a common cold  but the doctor said i should be better by tomorrow, so i’m hoping he’s right


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 6, 2021)

steam cleaners came and all the past tenants cat pee is now out of the carpet... just in time for me to realize the smell has been absorbed by the bottom of our mattress  hopefully fabric spray will help


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2021)

jiny said:


> it got worse !!! but my test results came back in and it just says i have a common cold  but the doctor said i should be better by tomorrow, so i’m hoping he’s right


Ah dang, glad to hear though -hugs-


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 6, 2021)

I don’t mind working 40 hours a week because that’s ideal for me, but I need more than 1 day off a week or I just need to be better at sleeping more. I was of my meds for a few days a few weeks ago and when I got back on them I felt so good that day and I want that back.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 6, 2021)

Patience is something that I really struggle with the most. I know they always told you "be patient" but it can be really damaging to my mental health when I have to put up with so much waiting. It could take hours or even days just to get a response from a company. With due respect I understand that people have a lot of work to do and it takes a long time to get to people when they have a complaint, but honestly in my case I seem to have the worst luck when I finally get a response in like a week or 2 weeks later.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2021)

I think my childhood 3DS is on its way out.
Shame, it was a limited edition one, too. So many memories ;-;


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2021)

Kinda upset idk really


----------



## a potato (Sep 6, 2021)

I’m regretting not accepting an invitation on LinkedIn. I don’t think that would be a make or break thing, though. Just have to hope for the best.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm so, so confused. It seems I may have offended my friends somehow, but I genuinely don't know. Some of them suddenly cut off all contact from me, I think I'm being ignored? I don't know what I did wrong...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Neb (Sep 7, 2021)

I’m frustrated at a friend I’ve had for a few years. We used to talk all the time, but they’ve drifted away. They’ll ghost me for months on end and give an insincere apology every time. I used to think it was because they were busy with school like they said, but in reality they’re online and talking with other people several hours a day. I’ve tried communicating that ghosting hurts my feelings. As usual I got radio silence. It’s hard because this person drew my pfp. They clearly don’t reciprocate my friendship anymore, but I’m so attached to this image. 

Also it turns out I was in the wrong therapy program the whole time. The program is for patients with schizophrenic traits, but my voices originate from real people. In my case I should be getting treatment for trauma. The only reason I know this is because my new therapist noticed I don’t fit their program. What a joke…


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2021)

Also update, they confirmed indeed the sender did ship the package to them, so hopefully I can send for it soon. Updates updating I swear lol.


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2021)

i can’t fall asleep and i have to be awake in 3 hours


----------



## Aminata (Sep 7, 2021)

Be wronged i hate being accused of something i didn't do.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2021)

Trying to find the specific issue of an idol magazine but since they didn't tag it properly I can't find it and I don't think it's saved in the search history there either.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 7, 2021)

It's just a tad too warm for what's meant to be the start of Autumn, I want my gloomy days with a bit of rain and wind as the leaves start to turn and fall off, not a one day heatwave with wall to wall blue skies and the sun blazing down from the sky.


----------



## Stikki (Sep 7, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> It's just a tad too warm for what's meant to be the start of Autumn, I want my gloomy days with a bit of rain and wind as the leaves start to turn and fall off, not a one day heatwave with wall to wall blue skies and the sun blazing down from the sky.


Came to say pretty much this haha. I hope it is just one day, it was ridiculous outside earlier.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 7, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: open if you’d like…
> 
> 
> 
> I was a nice member on this forum who posted a few opinions — opinions that I wouldn’t normally share. I’ve normally kept my views to myself, but seeing others be so open about their views. I wanted to share my views. I didn’t insult the other side. I didn’t judge an entire person’s character based on one or two things. I feel that some things I say are taken out of context, and while my views may be the minority in this community, that definitely doesn’t make me a bad person. I wish people would see me for who I am as a person and not make assumptions based on a particular stance.


You sound exactly like me when I first joined this site. I can easily relate to how you're feeling. I'm sorry this happened to you. If you want to talk about it in more detail you can DM me whenever you want.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2021



Neb said:


> I’m frustrated at a friend I’ve had for a few years. We used to talk all the time, but they’ve drifted away. They’ll ghost me for months on end and give an insincere apology every time. I used to think it was because they were busy with school like they said, but in reality they’re online and talking with other people several hours a day. I’ve tried communicating that ghosting hurts my feelings. As usual I got radio silence. It’s hard because this person drew my pfp. They clearly don’t reciprocate my friendship anymore, but I’m so attached to this image.
> 
> Also it turns out I was in the wrong therapy program the whole time. The program is for patients with schizophrenic traits, but my voices originate from real people. In my case I should be getting treatment for trauma. The only reason I know this is because my new therapist noticed I don’t fit their program. What a joke…


As someone who has to cut ties with my best friend I can understand how you feel. I've been ghosted too many times that makes it hard for me to interact with others.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 7, 2021)

My laptop says I have no wifi, yet I’m posting this from my phone... _using wifi_. My internet just isn’t in the list for some reason?? Not even an option to try and connect to which is super lame. I’ve restarted my laptop and it’s still not there. Odd.


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2021)

depression can smd. this sucks lol.


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2021)

i didn’t go to school today bc im sick still but i’m worrying abt this test i was supposed to take today, i think i’ll email my teacher to relief myself a little bit lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2021)

Don't know where to go next in life from here, especially as far as a job goes.  I'll have financial security either way in two years, but I need something for now.  Guess I'll have to get creative or some ****.

Also, people who judge you without making an effort to understand you annoy me to no end.  Fake people are even worse.  There's nothing more that I despise in this world than people who act fake.

Thanks for coming to my ted talk.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 7, 2021)

My rabbit needs surgery on her foot. I’m not even sure how it happened because we haven’t seen any evidence of this happening. The people checking her over couldn’t even get a good look at what was going on when I took her in a week ago. They just gave us wipes and sent us home, but she’s in a lot of pain and will need surgery. I’m just incredibly sad that she’s hurting and it’s all my fault.


----------



## oak (Sep 7, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> My rabbit needs surgery on her foot. I’m not even sure how it happened because we haven’t seen any evidence of this happening. The people checking her over couldn’t even get a good look at what was going on when I took her in a week ago. They just gave us wipes and sent us home, but she’s in a lot of pain and will need surgery. I’m just incredibly sad that she’s hurting and it’s all my fault.


Rabbits are prey animals who break easily by design, so it's not your fault! She could have hurt her foot just by playing & hopping around. I hope she heals up with no complications!


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> My rabbit needs surgery on her foot. I’m not even sure how it happened because we haven’t seen any evidence of this happening. The people checking her over couldn’t even get a good look at what was going on when I took her in a week ago. They just gave us wipes and sent us home, but she’s in a lot of pain and will need surgery. I’m just incredibly sad that she’s hurting and it’s all my fault.



it is absolutely not your fault. i know from personal experience that that’s hard to believe, but it’s true. it’s obvious how much you love and care for her and you haven’t left her to suffer, nor did you do this to her. like oak said, rabbits are just incredibly fragile creatures, but that’s not on you. you’re doing the best you can. 

i hope that the surgery goes well and i wish her a speedy recovery. i’ll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2021)

my choir director put me up front for the last song. That's fine and all, but there's this weird unnecessary wall that blocks off the mirrors from the door (which i'm also right in front of) and its hard to see what we're doing. And i'm too shy in the class to ask to be able to see, and theres a dance test on the choreo we learned today-
its just a mess lol


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2021)

Spoiler: mini rant



i really wanna do colorguard this semester but i thought it was too late until one of the band directors told me i still had time to join. i talked to my parents about it and they said i could join if i take it serious and tbh it made me kinda upset they keep saying “if you take it serious” because obviously i am. they’ve stopped me from doing this every single year of hs, and it irritates me so much. it hurts my feelings when my parents tell me i don’t take anything serious or im just gonna quit when it gets hard. they made me quit colorguard in my sophomore year by guilt tripping me so many times and because they didn’t wanna help me pay for the band fees they require. i’ve been wanting to do colorguard since 7th grade when i went on a field trip w my band in middle school to go watch my future high school compete. they made me quit band my freshman year and i regret listening to them tbh i should’ve just stayed bc it’s not like they were the ones going to school. i wish i had supportive parents??? idk why they can’t just let me do something i’ve been wanting to do, they always have to find an excuse for me not to do it. honestly i really want to do it this year and idrc if they tell me no i’ll try to find a way to do it because i’ve been wanting to do this for so long and it’s my senior year and i want to have a good experience :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2021)

I've run out of excedrin. went through a bottle of 200 caplets and another bottle of 24 in less than a year. needless to say maybe i should talk to my doctor about why i get headaches so often.

edit: another absent minded moment today, I wanted to renew my Greenwood Glow backdrop before they became unavailable so I discarded mine and.... they're already sold out. why did I not check that beforehand? I'm so upset now


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm so sick of life.  Wake up from a nap to my dad lecturing and ranting at me about how I haven't changed, and he's going to put me in this "program for people with autism".  What a ******* joke.  The reason nothing's changing for me is because they've been approaching this incorrectly the entire time.  They haven't been supportive or encouraging at all lately, instead force feeding me things to do like I'm some sort of machine.  **** off with that BS.  My life used to be better and now that my mom has passed it seems like it's going to go in the toilet, so I might as well not try anymore.  I've seen what people in this world are like and everyone is only in it for themselves anyway.  Because people are selfish by nature.

EDIT: They want me to be "a part of the family" but won't even be loving and supportive like, I don't know, an ACTUAL ******* family is?  This isn't a family anymore anyway.  It fell apart when my mom died and my sister went to jail.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 8, 2021)

Diluc said:


> I'm so sick of life.  Wake up from a nap to my dad lecturing and ranting at me about how I haven't changed, and he's going to put me in this "program for people with autism".  What a ******* joke.  The reason nothing's changing for me is because they've been approaching this incorrectly the entire time.  They haven't been supportive or encouraging at all lately, instead force feeding me things to do like I'm some sort of machine.  **** off with that BS.  My life used to be better and now that my mom has passed it seems like it's going to go in the toilet, so I might as well not try anymore.  I've seen what people in this world are like and everyone is only in it for themselves anyway.  Because people are selfish by nature.
> 
> EDIT: They want me to be "a part of the family" but won't even be loving and supportive like, I don't know, an ACTUAL ******* family is?  This isn't a family anymore anyway.  It fell apart when my mom died and my sister went to jail.



Hello there.
It's terrible that you find yourself in such a situation. Nobody should feel so crushed on daily life, not receiving support from anyone  While I agree with you about humans being selfish, throughout the years I've met some nice people in these forums. They've been enocuraging lately in a moment when I need emotional support. So, I know that some people in the world at least try. I feel sad for you if you believe not having anyone like that in your surroundings.
I'll wish and hope for your well-being. I guess that a stranger somewhere in the planet wishing you the best won't mean a lot, but I will hope that you find someone to relay on soon. Someone that will make you feel the worthy person you are.
But keep trying! Don't allow those people to win, don't let them drag you down, don't give them the satisfaction of believing they were right about you. Stand proud in your own life and show them!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 8, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



Can’t sleep partially due to nerves. I still have not received a confirmation from streamily if my edited request was approved and today will be day two of the signings. I sent them two messages and just another now—as much as I hated to, my anxiety just cannot deal with waiting till my print is being signed to find out the request to change something was not received. it is totally fine if the voice actors can’t do it; that is something else. someone told me when they needed to do something like change an order, they received a reply within 24 hours, so I am really troubled that the signings started and nothing yet. I wonder if the person was talking about the automated responses with confirmation of the order though? I am starting to think that this support maybe doesn’t give you confirmation of updates to the order. I know this is stupid yet I can’t control my nerves. >< Anxiety sucks so much.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2021)

this cat is getting on my last nerve, I told my mom we shouldn't keep her 

also using a prepaid card on amazon shouldn't be any kind of difficult, yet here we are.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 8, 2021)

wonder what uninterrupted, proper sleep is like. I don't know her.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> wonder what uninterrupted, proper sleep is like. I don't know her.



Same.  I either don't sleep, don't sleep well, or I go to sleep and my body wakes me up at 3, 4, or 6 a.m. for some ungodly reason lately.  I just want to go to sleep and not wake up until 8 a.m., but I guess my body has other plans...


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 8, 2021)

Spoiler: Job/Covid Rambles. I'm grumpy.



I hate writing cover letters. I hate writing resumes as well but cover letters are even worse - at least with resumes I'm mostly just listing the responsibilities my previous jobs have had and it's a smaller section about ~my qualifications~ whereas the cover letter is basically just about me. I hate it. I hate writing about why I think I'd be good for a job and needing to highlight my skills and whatnot. It makes me feel like a liar, lmao. I don't think I'm good at anything and I hate needing to do what feels like lying!! I don't feel like I have any workplace skills but I need a job  

I'm so frustrated and stressed. I hate covid. I hate not working with kids. I hate feeling like my entire career path has been turned upside down. Working with kids is really the only thing I know how to do and it's the only thing I know I really enjoy. But I'm not exactly thrilled at the idea of working with like 20 small kids who are still learning how to cover their coughs in the middle of a pandemic, especially when many places still don't have good circulation or proper, openable windows in many classrooms to make things even worse. The whole thing is a big joke - there's never been a way to socially distance toddlers but childcare teachers have been expected to just. Be fine with that I guess. I know it's bad for elementary and above school teachers too right now. Our province is a ****ing joke with our like. 30 kid classroom sizes. You can't socially distance a room with 30 kids in it. You just can't. It's even more dangerous since guess who's allowed to teach the vulnerable children? ****ing unvaccinated people. ~They need to get a bi-weekly covid test~ so??? You think they only have covid on Tuesday and Thursday??? What About Monday??? Wednesday???? Friday??? They've got time to spread it before they're tested and sure teachers still have to wear masks but not when they're eating. Or drinking. And don't get me started on the people who purposefully wear their masks wrong or wear mask "alternatives" that don't stop the spread. 

And since I'm here venting anyways I am so sick and tired of people who refuse to get vaccinated, refuse to wear masks, but still insist that they deserve to go out and party or get on ****ing planes to go on vacations, or work with kids or other vulnerable people, or do whatever else with the general population. This should've been under control by now. But it's not. Schools are re-opening and everybody is basically just waiting for it to all go wrong and for them to close by Christmas break like last year. It's a god damn cycle but unvaccinated people are sitting there with their fingers in their damn ears going, "lalalalalala not my faultttttt!!! Nothing to do with me!!!! my body my choice (lmaoooo the irony when that's a ****ing phrase for the right to have an abortion and so many of these anti-vaxxers are also anti-choice) I want to see a movie in theatres so I will!!!!!" instead of being a ****ing adult about things. We had a ****ing protest in my town and people are comparing vaccines to... segregation. Like. Racial segregation. Because we are maybe implementing a vaccine passport that states on September 22nd the unvaccinated people can't dine in at restaurants, go to bars, the movies, the gym, or other things like that. They can still go retail shopping though, go to the mall, get their hair and nails done, etc. 

I'm just so grumpy and exhausted. If this was too mean then the mods are free to delete it. Idk. I'm just tired. I wish I was able to just ~act like nothing is happening~ because ~I'm vaccinated so what's the big deal?~ but I have this wonderful thing called anxiety. As in an actual anxiety disorder not cute little nerves. So this pandemic? Yeah. Been absolutely lovely. Super thrilled with crying all the time, having panic attacks, somehow managing to put on weight while also having an upset stomach at _least_ once a week but usually more. I've been a ****ing wreck this whole time and I am just. done.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 8, 2021)

I had to make a choice between eating breakfast or leaving a little earlier to get coffee. I chose the coffee. Waiting for my vet to send the place the paper work over so she can get her surgery, it’s frustrating having to wait. On the bright side though she loves her antibiotics and is an angel about taking them. Bakugo fights it so hard, we usually have to trick him by making the syringe smell like cilantro which is his favorite food and even then it’s not the easiest.

edit: I forgot to mention that I’m having really  bad art block rn. I have so many plans for things I want to do, but I end up getting frustrated and scrapping everything I do, it’s like I have no desire to fight through it.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 8, 2021)

My legs hurt and I'm exhausted. All because I walked half a mile from the bus stop to school


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2021)

Spoiler



i want to properly vent _so bad_, but the brain fog from this depression is making that next to impossible. i just. i have to send an email to my guidance counsellor later and i am absolutely dreading it. i should have graduated a year ago, but thanks to the bull**** that is depression, anxiety and the plethora of other issues that i have, i’m still in high school and i have absolutely no idea whether or not i’m even still a student at this school because i should have graduated _last year_. this is also a conversation that i should’ve had with my guidance counsellor back in june, but of course my anxious ass put this off for as long as possible . i know getting it over and done with will hopefully alleviate my depression and anxiety a bit, but i’m honestly scared lol. the cherry on top of the cake is the fact that i don’t even know how to word my email since the brain fog has made me illiterate and unable to come up with anything that makes sense. 

i have absolutely no words to describe just how much i hate that i’m like this. i hate that i’m still in high school. i hate that the _thought_ of sending an email to someone is enough to make my stomach upset and my body cold with anxiety. i hate that i can’t make phone calls. i hate that my hair is so matted that i have to get it all chopped off soon. i hate that my teeth are ****ed. i hate that i can’t muster up the energy, or even the desire, to clean my disgusting ass room. i hate everything about my existence lol. i want to be normal so ****ing bad. i want to _live_, not just exist, but i can’t. i want out of this damn apartment. i want to go outside. i want to be around people. i just want to feel better. 

i’m trying to remain as positive as humanly possible, but i just feel so ****ty mentally. i’m desperate for things to change, but i can’t bring myself to do what needs to be done. i’m almost 20 years old and have nothing to show for it. i’d give anything to be someone else or for a do over. i’m tired of sitting here and waiting to die, but i don’t have the energy for much else. what a lousy existence this is lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 8, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



Streamily didn’t edit my request. i have so many panic attacks the last few days waiting for a response and they didn’t end up saying it is too late or anything. Find out today my request wasn’t edited. really upset right now


----------



## amemome (Sep 8, 2021)

Spoiler: big old job rant



I'm not trained in computer science and my grad school's general coding program was pretty abysmal but the jobs that are hiring for my specific field all require so much more on that front than I can currently provide. I basically taught myself everything I currently know at my internship and even that wasn't an industry job, so none of what I'm doing even means anything. I feel stupid and dejected every time my app is turned down. I also wonder if I'll have to settle for a job that pays much less and is not what I want to do or learn just so I have money in my wallet. I can only stay at my current job for a limited amount of time so it feels even more horrible that all of my apps are getting rejected at the door.

I'm seriously feeling so hopeless and useless, it's spiking up my depression and anxiety levels and I wonder if I need to get back on SRIs just to not think myself into a breakdown.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2021)

loooooooooowkey thinking of restarting my NH island lol

also generally feeling like a blob bc I feel like I should be job hunting but it's being complicated by 3 things (me being autistic, rise in new COVID cases, and me just generally still battling depression). I feel pretty worthless ngl, I hate being so dependent because my dad has always used our dependence on him to get us to do stuff for him.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2021)

I feel what you guys are saying about the job market and the job hunt _in my soul_.  I've been hunting for a job that will pay enough for me to move out for over a year now, and have come up with nothing.  The only saving grace is that student loans have been extended for me for as long as they have.  I'm most likely going to be taking another temporary job soon as well, which just means I'll be making money, but will have less time to find the _right _job for me.  I know it feels hopeless, but don't give up guys.  Even if it doesn't seem like it at times there's always at least one or a few things all of us can do well.  ❤


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 8, 2021)

I've been very stressed about getting a place to live for the next year. There's tons of offers, but all of them are so incredibly expensive. I'm kind of losing hope for anything good honestly.
Today I went to see a place which had basically the most perfect location, was fairly cheap and the owners were super nice, but they said that they want to be fair with other people who called and wanted to see the place, so they're letting everyone see it, get to know them a little and then decide who they're going to choose. And I get it!! It's super nice of them to be so considerate, giving everyone a chance. But waiting till tomorrow to hear if I have to look for something else or not makes me panic a little. My stomach is turning at the thought of it, because even tho they said that I'm very very nice and the place would be close to my uni and just generally that they will remember me when they're choosing the person to rent the place to, I'm still not sure what I'll hear through the phone when they call me. I'm really scared, I just want to find a place to live


----------



## Beanz (Sep 8, 2021)

all my grandma wants to do is control me


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 8, 2021)

I’m having a lot of anxiety today. Everything feels like a bigger deal than it should be and I don’t know what to do to calm down.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 8, 2021)

Spoiler



Just woke up and feeling so miserable. Today I should have been happy… I messaged Streamily to find out what happened, but no response :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2021)

still sad that I couldn't get my payment to process until earlier today so instead of getting my new plush tomorrow I have to wait til friday  

also I don't want to ask people on here for New Leaf items cause I want to try and get them on my own, but I wish it didn't take like a year to complete a furniture set lol (much less 3-4 sets).


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2021)

i made eggs but i didn’t find out they weren’t good anymore until i already finished making them


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2021)

I’ve a toxic friend who I keep leaving only to come back, thinking that “she has changed.” You’d think I would have learned, but I keep throwing myself in this loop.


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



so, i finally emailed my guidance counsellor, only to find out that i have in fact been withdrawn from the school LOL. why in god’s name did it take me having to email her to find this out? was i supposed to like, pick up on cues or something? i should’ve been informed of this back in june. how do you withdraw someone from a school and just. not tell them?? and she said it so casually???? i’m literally going to scream lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 8, 2021)

Toska said:


> I’ve a toxic friend who I keep leaving only to come back, thinking that “she has changed.” You’d think I would have learned, but I keep throwing myself in this loop.


I can relate to how you're feeling. As someone who as to put up with "toxic friends" I know what it feels like to be backstabbed or betrayed by someone you thought was supposed to be your friend, but then they do awful stuff to you. I learned that the only person that can change is yourself and not them. My therapist told me that you're better off without them. Expecting them to change is only going to make the situation a lot harder on yourself.

I know from experience and let me just say when you cut off toxic people out of your life, you feel much better about yourself. If you still feel down about it, you can DM me anytime you wanna talk more about it. Trust me I know what it feels like to go through a bad experience like this.


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2021)

i need to email my band director about joining color guard but im super nervous ahhh. i got so many people telling me i'll regret it if i dont join this year especially bcs its my senior year but omg im so scared of my parents everytime i bring up joining they get mad or tell me im not gonna take it seriously so why waste my time. i need their permission to do it to make me feel at ease about doing it, i dont wanna do it if i dont have their support.. its just gonna make me feel.. icky. i dont know how to convince them to let me do it, ive tried telling them so many times i'll take it seriously, ive tried telling them i really want to do this but they wont believe me. it sucks bc no matter how many times i try theyre never gonna believe me or support me in what i want to do :/


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

jiny said:


> i need to email my band director about joining color guard but im super nervous ahhh. i got so many people telling me i'll regret it if i dont join this year especially bcs its my senior year but omg im so scared of my parents everytime i bring up joining they get mad or tell me im not gonna take it seriously so why waste my time. i need their permission to do it to make me feel at ease about doing it, i dont wanna do it if i dont have their support.. its just gonna make me feel.. icky. i dont know how to convince them to let me do it, ive tried telling them so many times i'll take it seriously, ive tried telling them i really want to do this but they wont believe me. it sucks bc no matter how many times i try theyre never gonna believe me or support me in what i want to do :/


Hi, I’ve been looking through your posts and I’m incredibly sorry that your parents aren’t supportive in what you want to do. I’ve had similar experiences in which my secondary family (not my parents, but my grandma and uncles) would put negative stuff in my mind whenever they heard about my plans to move out of state. I know in your case, it’s kind of different, because you would need permission due to it being for something in high school. I know how big of an impact these negative thoughts can have. If they’re spewing negativity and telling you you can’t do something, eventually you will believe it… no matter how hard you try not to. I definitely know the impact it can have because there’s always that voice… their voice… in the back of mind saying “you can’t do it” or “oh you’ll be back.” It really hurts because the things they’re saying, they likely don’t know the long term affects these negative thoughts can have. You don’t have to persuade them as much as you want to, because trust me, you don’t owe anyone is explanation. And no, you don’t owe your parents an explanation. Who cares if they are your parents? Would parents be constantly spewing negativity and trying to control you? No. You don’t have to explain yourself to anyone. 

I’m really sorry that you’re going through this. My advice would be to persuade your parents _just enough _to get them to let you do it. After that, immediately get those negative thoughts out of your mind, and replace those negative thoughts with positive thoughts. Telling yourself you can do it has the same impact as someone telling you that you can’t. Say that to yourself, that you can do it. Ridding yourself of those negative thoughts that your parents put in your head is crucial before you start. You don’t need to be zoning out during the colorguard training because those doubts are crowding your mind. Cleanse yourself completely and fill yourself with positivity.


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Hi, I’ve been looking through your posts and I’m incredibly sorry that your parents aren’t supportive in what you want to do. I’ve had similar experiences in which my secondary family (not my parents, but my grandma and uncles) would put negative stuff in my mind whenever they heard about my plans to move out of state. I know in your case, it’s kind of different, because you would need permission due to it being for something in high school. I know how big of an impact these negative thoughts can have. If they’re spewing negativity and telling you you can’t do something, eventually you will believe it… no matter how hard you try not to. I definitely know the impact it can have because there’s always that voice… their voice… in the back of mind saying “you can’t do it” or “oh you’ll be back.” It really hurts because the things they’re saying, they likely don’t know the long term affects these negative thoughts can have. You don’t have to persuade them as much as you want to, because trust me, you don’t owe anyone is explanation. And no, you don’t owe your parents an explanation. Who cares if they are your parents? Would parents be constantly spewing negativity and trying to control you? No. You don’t have to explain yourself to anyone.
> 
> I’m really sorry that you’re going through this. My advice would be to persuade your parents _just enough _to get them to let you do it. After that, immediately get those negative thoughts out of your mind, and replace those negative thoughts with positive thoughts. Telling yourself you can do it has the same impact as someone telling you that you can’t. Say that to yourself, that you can do it. Ridding yourself of those negative thoughts that your parents put in your head is crucial before you start. You don’t need to be zoning out during the colorguard training because those doubts are crowding your mind. Cleanse yourself completely and fill yourself with positivity.


thank you so much for taking the time to respond to this!! it means a lot. and of course, if i do end up being able to do it im not gonna let their negative thoughts clog up my mind. ive been wanting to do this for so long and just being able to be in the same environment with the color guard is enough to make me forget all the things they've told me  i will definitely try talking it out with my parents before it is too late, i technically am already going to be joining late, so i really dont want to be any later than i already am


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 8, 2021)

Spoiler



I’m happy with my print (trying to go through five hours of video footage on the first va’s stream to find my print being signed right now) but am still pissed at streamily. i checked when i sent my edit request and i sent it before any of the signings happened. i would maybe understand no response if i sent it right after the streams started but i didn’t; the second and third messages yeah but i was asking why they didn’t see my first message? Or check before sending it to the voice actor. Rather than leave me hanging, just tell me if my request is or isn’t okay.


----------



## Neb (Sep 9, 2021)

Half of me regrets taking this gap year. On one hand I didn’t have to deal with the nightmare that is online school. On the other hand the lack of a routine is aggravating. Every day I anticipate starting college. Things like video games and books are great, but they’re harder to do with unlimited free time. I just end up feeling depressed and bored. At least I only have a few weeks left.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2021)

^^ I honestly am still very much enjoying taking a year off but yeah having no routine kinda sucks (and I can't set my own routines cause I won't follow them lol). kinda wish I had a part time job but idk where I would work (I can't handle fast food and retail, basically places where everything is fast-paced) and I'm terrified to get a job on account of autism/anxiety.

I lowkey hate seeing ppl do amazing things like draw and animate (things I love) and I can't do them bc paralyzing depression and exec dysfunction exist. i cant tell if i feel depressed again because the camp event ended and i now have nothing to do and look forward to, or because of my meds. im guessing the former since it kinda started right after the event ended.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 9, 2021)

Spoiler



Streamily support still hasn’t replied and idk what to do to complain since their website says contact their support if i have questions about order or problems or need changes. I am posting on a social media too about this too and asking for an explanation about why they didn’t reply or do the changes I asked for. Nothing so far.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2021)

I really want a disco ball egg


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 9, 2021)

Diluc said:


> I feel what you guys are saying about the job market and the job hunt _in my soul_.  I've been hunting for a job that will pay enough for me to move out for over a year now, and have come up with nothing.  The only saving grace is that student loans have been extended for me for as long as they have.  I'm most likely going to be taking another temporary job soon as well, which just means I'll be making money, but will have less time to find the _right _job for me. I know it feels hopeless, but don't give up guys. Even if it doesn't seem like it at times there's always at least one or a few things all of us can do well. ❤


Hey, Diluc, I've been noticing for quite a while that you have been applying to numerous jobs in hopes to land one. It's really tough to hear the news of being turned down for the position, especially if you worked really hard for it in the interview phase and needing to find income asap. 

Not gonna lie, ever since the pandemic started, it threw off my plans in getting a job and it's only just recently I've started to apply for one. If it never happened in the first place, most of the stuff I learned in college would still be fresh in my mind and be good to enter the industry I'm going into. Despite gaining the knowledge, I haven't applied a lot of them and have become rusty since (I could take a look at my notes, but a lot of stuff is hands-on). Moreover, aside from the externship I had to do, it's my first time applying for an actual job and I'm a little nervous, to be honest with you. However, I'm trying anyway because my parents expect me to get a job and that I can't expect things to come to me by doing nothing. Life can be very difficult in many ways, but if we keep trying and step out of our comfort zone to become better selves, an opportunity will open up. If you keep trying and not giving up, Diluc, you might find a job that could be better than what you had imagined. 



xara said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> so, i finally emailed my guidance counsellor, only to find out that i have in fact been withdrawn from the school LOL. why in god’s name did it take me having to email her to find this out? was i supposed to like, pick up on cues or something? i should’ve been informed of this back in june. how do you withdraw someone from a school and just. not tell them?? and she said it so casually???? i’m literally going to scream lol


What, that's just... Why? Who in their right mind would think that they should just withdraw students from school? They've literally just impeded you from progressing to graduate from high school and it's gonna be a huge headache to get back in, all because of poor communication. Sorry to hear that.  



xSuperMario64x said:


> I lowkey hate seeing ppl do amazing things like draw and animate (things I love) and I can't do them bc paralyzing depression and exec dysfunction exist. i cant tell if i feel depressed again because the camp event ended and i now have nothing to do and look forward to, or because of my meds. im guessing the former since it kinda started right after the event ended.


I'm not sure if you have done any animations, but I definitely did see your drawings and they're quite good in my eyes! I don't even know how people are able to draw smooth lines in Flipnote. Though, I do understand why you'd feel this way, on top of not having as much free time to do art. I hope you'd find the drive again to go back to do some art and animation to kick negative thoughts out of your mind. I really hope my reply doesn't come off as invalidating your feelings. I just want you to be happy again soon.

As for myself, I love to do some animation as well and dreaming to get into the animation industry, but I still have ways to go, on top of my art skills that aren't just there yet even though I'm making some progress. Also, life exists and I may have less time to hone my skills for drawing and animating.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2021)

People wanting to eat lunch out every freaking day. Like, bro I don't have your fat salary and I have to pay **** at home...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 9, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> so, i finally emailed my guidance counsellor, only to find out that i have in fact been withdrawn from the school LOL. why in god’s name did it take me having to email her to find this out? was i supposed to like, pick up on cues or something? i should’ve been informed of this back in june. how do you withdraw someone from a school and just. not tell them?? and she said it so casually???? i’m literally going to scream lol


You'd think they'd inform you.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 9, 2021)

Diluc said:


> —snip—


Hi! I was in a very similar position… I really hated where I grew up and that was an understatement. I’ve been wanting to get out to a different city, because where I grew up had memories I wanted to forget, and the scenery just sucked. I didn’t really have a valid reason other than I didn’t feel like it was my home, but that’s all the reason you need.

I’ve saved up to move out (not the unreasonable 10k that people say you need, but half that) because everyone is different… but the problem was, after going to the new city, I found jobs very quickly, like in less than a week. But I applied for zero apartments. I had an irrational fear I wouldn’t get approved, so I just didn’t try. Because I’ve had people tell me that it was unrealistic or I’d be back someday. Even though I knew I wanted to leave, it hurt and left doubts in my mind.

I’ve only recently got out of that negative mindset and plan to find that motivation I never had to actually try. Because my failing every single time I believed was due to lack of effort. Because no matter how much money you have, it’ll eventually run out if you’re not doing anything to move forward.

First of all, there’s always a way. There are ways to find jobs out of state if you’re ready for a change of scenery. If you’re interested in at least hearing about it, you can reach out to me. I’ve done it before, so it definitely works, and there are decent paying jobs too. I’m looking to permanently leave the state of PA for absolute good before the end of this year. The difference is that I want to find confidence this time that I never had before. I’ve had more jobs than I’d like to admit to though, and it’s because I kept trying to leave, because I wasn’t happy in my birth state, so I definitely wasn’t happy at my job. I’m a lot happier in different locations, I’ve found out. Good luck getting out. I know it’s hard, but you can do it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 9, 2021)

College life. I don't think I'm really set out for this college thing. Also... ****ing low ass self esteem. And I guess I'm just having a meh day. :/


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> - snip -



Thanks, friend, but I think it'll still be awhile before I find a job where I can actually put my university degree to good use.  It doesn't help that I can't drive, and I can't drive because of my Aspergers/ASD.  It's too dangerous for me, and I'd probably be dead by now had I chosen to get my license when I was 16.  Still, thank you for your words.



Croconaw said:


> - snip -



Thank you for your words, but I'm actually not looking to move to another state or country right now.  I don't have the money to even move in the first place, nor can I drive, so I'm just looking to find something better near where I am.

Thanks guys for your words again.  I really do appreciate it.  I'd prefer that no one else replies to my recent posts here from here on out though.  Thank you.


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 9, 2021)

Ever since school started back my feeling of loneliness has come back like a slap in the face. I talk to my online friends, who I'm truly grateful for, but just seeing everyone in their friend groups and hearing people talk about their best friends just hits me sometimes. Like I have friends but they don't invite me to do stuff out of school and half the time I feel like I'm just there and people forget my existence.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 9, 2021)

Insane amounts of interest for a damn loan that I got for medical reasons when my mom had the same EXACT work done and her interest is 0% literal bull and it’s not like I can just stop paying it cause my dad co-signed for me and I’m not screwing him over but yeah I have college level debt now for medical reasons and I hate Pennsylvania. Literally nothing against that state but it’s boring in the city I was born in, I see the same things every single day and I’m ready for a damn change, and I have memories here I’m trying to forget … I’m fine with the monthly payments but the fact that I would’ve literally paid DOUBLE what the actual procedure costs is **** UGH


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 9, 2021)

I took my bun in for surgery today at 9 and I’m anxiously waiting for and update and I won’t be able to see her until tomorrow. Her eyes were bulging out of her head when they were taking her away, she looked so scared, but she was still eating hay. I won’t forget how she looked, I feel so bad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2021)

so tired


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2021)

My cat, Lulu, hasn't been doing well, throwing up and being sick and all.  We don't know if it's because we're giving her the wrong amount of Insulin or what.  Regardless, I feel like she doesn't have that much longer to live, so I'll make sure to make the most of the time left with her.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2021)

Apparently someone at my sister's workplace tested positive for Covid. She already has her shots but I don't, so it may be too late for me!


----------



## Merielle (Sep 9, 2021)

I feel like the school my dad works at is really handling the Covid situation poorly.  Several students and teachers are already out sick with it, including a teacher my dad's been around, _and_ another teacher who uses the same room as him during different class periods. The school didn't even bother telling him that teacher tested positive, though, since they "weren't around each other", and he didn't find out until later. My dad teaches the class immediately after theirs and they use the same keyboards and equipment.  I'm glad my family's all fully vaccinated, at least.  What's also not helping my anxiety around all this is that my ragweed allergy is really kicking in right now.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 9, 2021)

So busy lately, the busy season has started at work and will continue till January. Plus tryin to set up a hair appointment and get my damn money from VISA since my card was scammed. Last weekend I was busy on my days off and Tuesday I was so busy, I didn't get home till 9:30pm. Then I had to eat dinner, after that it was past 10, my 'bedtime' but I had done like nothing for myself that day so I stayed an hour and half later just to do somethin. When I got off of work that day I had only enough time to take a shower, eat a snack then leave for my 3hr class.

Also my pay raise hasn't come up yet, despite the fact that it should have by now. I literally could not get a moment today to talk about it to the payroll person either, so hopefully tomorrow I can. This is something I want the answer to now. I fear the worse, like they decided against it and revoked it without telling me, but we'll see.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh I don’t feel well. My anxiety is playing up and it’s making my chest feel so lousy and making me feel dizzy this is super lame


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2021)

i want a spring sakura ;_____;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2021)

jiny said:


> i want a spring sakura ;_____;


check your inventory ☺


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2021)

one of those nights where i’m sitting in the dark and thinking too much about past, present and future ****. i really need to turn a light on and do something else. there’s a lot in my life that i need to fix, but hurting myself like this isn’t the way to go about it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 9, 2021)

I've never had a history of angry management problems, but today I am just feeling so, so angry. I think it's just everything stockpiling today. Eye pain, ankle pain, tiredness, bad day at work and other things I won't mention. Hoping this feeling goes away tomorrow and that going to bed earlier will help.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 9, 2021)

I can't sleep tonight, and I only slept 5 hours last night.  Plus I've been coughing all day due to GERD (acid reflux), so I feel like crap, and I need to go to the dentist but I don't know how long I can sit in a chair without coughing.  It's just a cleaning/exam.  I really need it, idk, maybe I should wait until I get back on meds for acid reflux when I see my primary care doctor next week.  I might need to get on antibiotics for a particular tooth though.  So maybe I shouldn't put it off.  I'm gonna be a mess tomorrow if I don't get good sleep again tonight, I will just have to deal with it I guess.


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2021)

guard stuff is so expensive   i have to pay $91 for 3 things i _need_ for guard. i also still have to pay $100 for equipment, and then $200 something for the uniform agh


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 9, 2021)

My Bun made it through surgery just fine so far, but the problem is having to take time off to go pick her up a few hours away. Not sure what I’m going to need to do because I have some commitments and I feel awful for having to break them, but I can’t leave her over the weekend.


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2021)

i thought my parents were finally letting me join colorguard but ha i was wrong  idk why they can’t be supportive just this one time …………


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 10, 2021)

acid reflux wont go away d: i should probably see a doctor (honestly i think i need a few different doctors for all different reasons. im pretty overdue on medical care), but im still on my parents insurance and they have crazy high deductibles since they dont go to doctors. i need to get inusrance for myself that is actually usable


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 10, 2021)

My bus didn’t show up this morning because it broke down and then once it was fixed couldn’t be bothered to serve the rest of the stops on route. So now I’ve had to waste a days holiday because I’ve got no other option to get to myself to work. What’s even more annoying is for the last 18 months the service has been impeccable because it was running separate services for both the public and college students due to the pandemic.

However the bus company has now decided that the pandemic no longer exists and it’s okay for potentially unvaccinated students and the public to mix making the bus services busier than normal resulting in COVID levels potentially increasing in the coming weeks. Oh and this on top of wearing masks and staying socially distant optional to the individual meaning most people don’t bother doing either.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 10, 2021)

was doing the dishes while listening to music from my iPhone speaker but when the next song came on, the speaker kinda just.. died? now when I try to play music on my phones speaker, it sounds worse than the sound quality of music that plays when you're waiting to talk to a customer service person on the phone.
It is a really old iPhone though, a 5s I believe. I guess it's impressive that the speaker lasted even this long. Just sad that new iPhones are so expensive and physically big like how am I gonna fit that thing in my pocket
Sigh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2021)

waiting for my plush to arrive today, the suspense is awful.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2021)

still cant find those books lmao...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2021)

If I get one more sales-related job opportunity presented to me, I'm going to scream.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 10, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



heard back from streamily and they have no clue why my emails did not go through. they did tell me that special instructions cannot be changed once the order is put through and it says in the faqs.  Why couldn’t they put that in the form? And really still upset even though I got an answer now since I’ve been stressing out over this since i sent my first email.The print was limited and the last limited print they did ran out almost right away so not knowing how fast this one would run out i felt pressed for time. and i thought i knew what i wanted but honestly had no idea what kind of requests the vas would do so as the signings went on it just killed me thinking about my request. this print was supposed to be really special since it was a present for a special occasion but this whole mess was a nightmare and while i am grateful with it being signed, seriously really annoyed at myself and more so at streamily. 

my mom wonders what i am so mad at about and said she thought it was over and done with. anxiety doesn’t work like that. i am so pissed right now and that did not help.

Bothered still by a bunch of other things


Depressed too about my personal situation. hopefully getting tested for something in november will help open the way up to improving my situation. Regretting so much of my life and decisions.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2021)

Interview today went terribly and I don't even want to go to martial arts tonight anymore.  I'm depressed and miserable af.  I don't feel like doing anything.  I'm just lying on my bed, existing.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 10, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so sorry for you! What you say about anxiety is so true. Some of the worst anxiety is when it is after the fact and you ‘know’ you should just stop worrying cause there is nothing else you can do, but you can’t 

sending you well wishes and hoping you feel better soon (but no pressure)

sorry your mom made things more frustrating.


as for me - worried about having to go on my first work trip since my baby was born, and frustrated because two coworkers were criticizing part of my job to one of my teammates, who is also someone I supervise and mentor. I know I can address their complaints and that I am doing my job, and my supervisor fully supports me, but it is so annoying that they can’t be adults (none of us are kids and these two women are in their 30s/ 40s) and instead have to indulge in this petty gossiping.

like going to work during a pandemic, etc. isn’t enough, why do that have to make it more unpleasant.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 10, 2021)

So for some reason one of my earbuds stopped working, it's wierd because one doesn't work, but the other works fine. 
Also I'm done with my part time job but now I don't really know where to work now that I finished working a shift.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 10, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> So for some reason one of my earbuds stopped working, it's wierd because one doesn't work, but the other works fine.


Ugh, that happened to me before as well. Were they wired earbuds or the wireless? If they’re wireless, they may just need recalibrated. I try to be careful with my wireless earbuds because they are some off brand ones I bought on a site.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Ugh, that happened to me before as well. Were they wired earbuds or the wireless? If they’re wireless, they may just need recalibrated. I try to be careful with my wireless earbuds because they are some off brand ones I bought on a site.


They are wired, and I'm not really sure how you'd fix them, so I'll probably just check my local Walmart or target and see if they have new ones


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2021)

Diluc said:


> Interview today went terribly and I don't even want to go to martial arts tonight anymore.  I'm depressed and miserable af.  I don't feel like doing anything.  I'm just lying on my bed, existing.



I slept for the rest of the day and now my day is wasted and ruined.  There's no point in trying in anything anymore.


----------



## heyimsobored (Sep 10, 2021)

Honestly, I'm not really all that sure. I just feel worried and anxious about something, but there's nothing to be anxious and worried about. It sucks, but all I can do is just hope it'll go away tomorrow


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 10, 2021)

The new neighbor downstairs is very popular with the guys across the street.


----------



## Neb (Sep 10, 2021)

I miss feeling strong emotions. While my medication does a great job at lessening my anxiety it also makes me feel nothing. I don’t get pleasure or fazed from anything. It’s nice not being depressed all the time, but I miss those highs. At this point I just post here out of habit. The only things that genuinely bother me anymore is this dilemma and my boredom. Otherwise I’m overwhelmingly neutral.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 11, 2021)

So I sat in my Ute and cried at work for the first time since starting this job. I’m surprised I haven’t broke down like this sooner tbh as I'm usually a nervous wreck. I was frustrated and stressed and just needed to let it out. Thank God no one was really around otherwise I'm p sure all my male coworkers may think I'm a typical overly emotional women (for context my division at work is 100% men who have probably never worked with a women before lol). This project has had everything possibly go wrong, and I have made some mistakes that have costed us as well. I guess I know what not to do for next time. I haven't been eating or sleeping properly which makes me feel even worse.

I really wanted to do well on this job to try to prove myself but it's just not going to happen


----------



## Balverine (Sep 11, 2021)

Spoiler: grieving for my mom



Although I'm beyond happy that my dad is finally home safe, I feel awful tonight
Even though we've already had the funeral, it just *really* hit me when dad got home that mom won't be coming home

I've literally been crying for hours, but at the same time, I feel better than when I was feeling nothing, because that made me feel like I didn't care about her even though it was just my brain protecting me from trauma



tl;dr: I really miss my mom and feel awful tonight


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> So for some reason one of my earbuds stopped working, it's wierd because one doesn't work, but the other works fine.


Way too common with wired ones, that's always the first thing that happens if they break (unless, like the cord go into pieces). You just have to get new ones, idk how many pairs I've had throughout the years because of that :/ As a side note, I hate how they more or less only sell those in-ear wired ones these days rather than those "old school" a la wired iphone "shell" ones that just fits perfectly on your ear, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2021

Also i should probably use the name change thing I bought ages ago, lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 11, 2021)

Spoiler



Racing thoughts. I should be sleeping but the email from streamily still is bugging me. Like why say unfortunately the print was signed when they cannot change special requests once the order is put in? And if they could, well it was because they never got the email that i sent not long after placing the order. People make mistakes with their instructions or rush when it is a limited so they don’t miss chance to purchase the print, so I wish they would give us one exception for order; I say once since i know they would get an overabundant amount of request changes. I replied saying i did not understand why they said something i knew since i watched the signing and the unfortunately when the instructions couldn’t be changed and I didn’t appreciate it. I tried to be respectful about it though; I also suggested maybe they add the rule about not being able the change the special instructions above the line in the form since if it is a limited print, the print could sometimes sell out fast so checking back on the faq page could cost you the chance to buy the print. also who would think to check there when they think they won’t make any mistakes?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2021)

My grandpa might die :/


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2021)

Spoiler: rant



idk how many of my fellow autistic ppl can relate but I hate hate _hate _when someone refers to a person with Aspergers as "aspies." I know they're all well-intentioned but jfc it just irritates me so much. I don't think it's cute or makes anything better for people who actually are autistic. it's just weird and annoying.

as a matter of fact I'm starting to get annoyed when people say I have aspergers instead of just saying I'm autistic, as if they're two different things. saying that someone has aspergers has been used so many times to deny them the help that they need because many people assume that we're all just super smart and dont have the same problems as other autistic people (which is a total lie). I get so tired of my mom telling people I have aspergers, like no I'm autistic just say that. it's almost like saying someone is autistic is equated to them bring stupid (which is also why I get so p'ed off when someone uses it as an insult).


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh I prefer people separating autism and asperger cause they are not really the same thing, and a lot of people have autism stereotype judgemental mindset if you say "autism spectrum syndrome" stuff or likewise. And people need to learn how high-functioning asperger people work.

Annnyway on topic idc if people say aspie or not, couldn't care less. As long as they separate it I suppose.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 11, 2021)

Delete


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Tbh I prefer people separating autism and asperger cause they are not really the same thing, and a lot of people have autism stereotype judgemental mindset if you say "autism spectrum syndrome" stuff or likewise. And people need to learn how high-functioning asperger people work.


the term aspergers has always been synonymous with "high-functioning autism", and that's another phrase I don't like because someone could use that as an excuse to deny someone like me any service/help or act like nothing is wrong. it's generally accepted now that there is no "high" or "low" functioning autism, just different people with differing levels of needs, and thus phrases like "aspergers" are pretty much outdated.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 11, 2021)

I've been having a rough day. My treadmill that I use for exercise just broke down, my parents are just being noisy and arguing with each other, and of course I fell and hurt my knee. I am just feeling so defeated right now, combined with all the craziness thats going on in the world.....


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the term aspergers has always been synonymous with "high-functioning autism", and that's another phrase I don't like because someone could use that as an excuse to deny someone like me any service/help or act like nothing is wrong. it's generally accepted now that there is no "high" or "low" functioning autism, just different people with differing levels of needs, and thus phrases like "aspergers" are pretty much outdated.


Tell that to a lot of parents and people in general. And yeah they do use that for an excuse, why I also think it's better to keep them separated rather than use on umbrella autism spectrum terminology for it. I disagree it has been outdated to be honest, I mean if anything people assume "oh autism yeah you probs don't work at all" whereas Asperger is indeed like the opposite, so yeah if anything getting people to learn some differences and how it actually works would be better.

It's definitely about needs but some are more or less than the other, so yeah I wish they kept the old terminology at least here.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 11, 2021)

Oh my God my parents are such a pain in the *** to try to teach me things. They both wanna talk over each other as I'm tryin to do somethin and teach me new information while not being clear the old way I was doing it is the old and *incorrect* way. Then they wanna get mad at me and say 'you need to listen to us and stop gettin sassy' no _you_ need to listen to me when I say you're not being clear with these instructions, the new way I was being told to doing somethin contradicts the old way so yeah of ****in course I'm going to be confused and not do it correctly when they don't CLARIFY 'hey, that old way we were showing you? Yeah turns out it's wrong here's the new correct way to do it' like jfc it's not that hard. Plus, the thing I was using wasn't like the thing I was using before, so since they didn't CLARIFY to do the new way, I was going to do the old way with the other thing cause that's what THEY taught me.

On top of that, they told me to not cross my thumbs cause my hand will get caught (get injured). Meanwhile the entire time I'm doin the old way with the more dangerous thing that I used the first time they were tryin to teach me, MY THUMBS WERE ALWAYS CROSSED and not ONCE did they ever get caught (hand injured). So, the whole time they _watched_ me do the old way, fully knowin at that time that I shouldn't be crossing my thumbs, they never ****in corrected me. Then today they wanna tell me to not cross my thumbs, ***** why didn't you tell me that _every single damn time you saw me do it_ to not do that?? I know they saw me do it, and I swear even one of them said 'it's good that you cross your thumbs cause it gives extra grip'. Tf?

It doesn't help that I swear I have some sort of mental thing (or me being stupid) that makes me think differently from others, so I need very crystal clear blunt instructions and for them to listen to me when I ****in say somethin. My parents get me so mad sometimes and then they wanna account it to me being 'sassy' **** that. I need them to shut up, get there heads out of their butt and actually listen to me with an open mind when I'm explaining or asking a question. I swear it makes sense in my head but the way I think doesn't make sense to others. It doesn't help that I'm not articulate with my words cause sometimes I can't form my thoughts into words and I just need to show people what I'm thinking. But no sum it up to me being 'sassy' when I'm genuinely struggling with somethin cause the information being told to me isn't in a clear precise manner. God damn.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2021)

I got a bleach spot on one of my favorite shirts, I didn't even put any bleach in my laundry load so idk how it happened


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2021)

Just extra ******* depressed today.  Can't wait for it to be the next week already.


----------



## oak (Sep 11, 2021)

Put in a spoiler cause I mention an animal being hit by a car.



Spoiler



Someone at work hit a seagull with their truck so it was just sitting on the dockface with a broken wing. I work at a port so it's pretty busy with machinery. I got out of my truck and tried to catch the seagull but the damn thing could still run fast. I told my foreman and he really didn't seem to care. So I insisted something be done or else it will starve to death. He told me the maintence workers (sorta like a janitor) will attempt to help it but no promises. Everyone was cracking jokes that it's just a seagull but no creature wants to die like that. Why is it so hard for people to have compassion towards animals? Or at least don't laugh at it while it runs around in fear.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 11, 2021)

Broke a plate by running water over it while it was still hot from the microwave.


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2021)

my back started hurting out of nowhere now it hurts to walk …


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 11, 2021)

The doctor says she doesn't think the chemo is working for my mom. She's going to try another treatment, but there's only 15% chance it'll work. She gives her a couple of weeks to a month and a half. I'm so scared. I can't lose her. The only thoughts in my head are flashbacks of all the good times we had and I just want to go back. If I could take the pain away from her I would. I don't cry in front of her, but when I'm alone I cry so hard my nose bleeds. I just want my mom. She has to see me be a vet, see me get married, meet her grandbabies. I can't......

Edit: Thank you to everyone for the kind words, thoughts, and prayers. I'm too weak to talk about things right now as I'm just emotionally drained, but please know by my love react that I appreciate everything <3


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2021)

JellyLu said:


> -snip-


I’m so sorry. I won’t say I know what you’re going through, but I understand it must be hard. It’s hard not to think negatively in this situation, but it’s best to remain positive. First of all, your mom definitely wouldn’t want you worrying about her. She’d want you to be happy, and remember all of the good times you spent together. Nothing is ever certain in life, so don’t jump to conclusions. There’s still hope for the new treatment, and you can only hope for the best possible outcome. I’m sorry again you’re going through a hard time. Nobody deserves to go through this. I’ll keep your mom in my thoughts.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 12, 2021)

I think I hurt my back at work today and now it's freaking sore everytime I move and I still have more heavy lifting to do this week )):


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 12, 2021)

JellyLu said:


> The doctor says she doesn't think the chemo is working for my mom. She's going to try another treatment, but there's only 15% chance it'll work. She gives her a couple of weeks to a month and a half. I'm so scared. I can't lose her. The only thoughts in my head are flashbacks of all the good times we had and I just want to go back. If I could take the pain away from her I would. I don't cry in front of her, but when I'm alone I cry so hard my nose bleeds. I just want my mom. She has to see me be a vet, see me get married, meet her grandbabies. I can't......


I am soo sorry to hear this JellyLu. I can't imagine the pain and fear you're feeling. My inbox is always open, okay? Sending love and hugs your way, and hoping she responds well to the new treatment


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2021)

JellyLu said:


> The doctor says she doesn't think the chemo is working for my mom. She's going to try another treatment, but there's only 15% chance it'll work. She gives her a couple of weeks to a month and a half. I'm so scared. I can't lose her. The only thoughts in my head are flashbacks of all the good times we had and I just want to go back. If I could take the pain away from her I would. I don't cry in front of her, but when I'm alone I cry so hard my nose bleeds. I just want my mom. She has to see me be a vet, see me get married, meet her grandbabies. I can't......



oh love, i’m so sorry. i won’t even pretend to know what you’re going through, but my pms are always open if you ever need to talk or vent. i’ll be keeping you, your mom and the rest of your family in my thoughts and prayers. i hope that the new treatment helps her.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2021)

Overly sensitive sinuses and literally anything to do with breathing and stuff.. airways? Not the asthma kind of thing just that whenever it gets cold I get like allergy reactions sigh.


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 12, 2021)

I got 2 blisters on 2 of my little toes


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> I got 2 blisters on 2 of my little toes


Ouch, take care  Those hurt a lot =_=


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 12, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Ouch, take care  Those hurt a lot =_=


Yeah I went for a long walk yesterday and I wasn’t wearing the right footwear + I wasn’t wearing socks


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> Yeah I went for a long walk yesterday and I wasn’t wearing the right footwear + I wasn’t wearing socks


Ahh.. yeah I've done that too many times, walking with not dressing feet properly. Or just new shoes ugh. Take care though!


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 12, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Ahh.. yeah I've done that too many times, walking with not dressing feet properly. Or just new shoes ugh. Take care though!


Yeah I didn’t know I was going for walk it was a last minute decision. Thanks


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 12, 2021)

my back is still killing me after taking painkillers, my stomach is sore and it is ~that time of the month~, so long story short I'm in a lot of pain


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 12, 2021)

Yesterday I answered someone's post in the Pokémon Center board and today I've seen that it got deleted. I don't know why, since we were having a civilized conversation?  We only exchanged a couple of comments, there wasn't even time to start any flames. I even made the effort of putting my answer in a spoiler to avoid any conflicts with someone reading it accidentaly, since I know there are very sensitive people around.

I can only surmise that expressing my support to black people in videogames is considered too much controversial. I'll refrain to do so from now onwards.
Also, seeing how it is, I won't be surprised if this post gets deleted as well


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2021)

JellyLu said:


> - snip -



Sorry to hear about your mom, Jelly.  My mom passed away last December from cancer (don't know if it's the same thing yours is going through), and my life hasn't been the same since.  I feel like I'm stuck in time and that nothing is real anymore without her.  Mine didn't even get to see my graduation ceremony for uni.  She died a couple days before that day.  I can only hope that your mom makes a full recovery, and if you need to talk about it at all my DMs are open.  ❤


----------



## jiny (Sep 12, 2021)

my back still hurts and i do not wanna get out of bed bleh


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 12, 2021)

adhd sucks ass
i had a hyperfixation on an anime i was watching but in the middle of it i started hyperfixating on something ELSE and the anime hyperfix started fading and now i have no interest in it and can't get myself to at least finish the part i was on cause all i can think about now and want to do is homestuck stuff i hate it here
I love homestuck so much but i still wanna finish that anime but i literally cannot get myself to
thats only the start of how much adhd sucks lol


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 12, 2021)

I feel horrible tonight.  Really bad anxiety/agitation


----------



## Neb (Sep 13, 2021)

One of my friends had a crush on me and I said something that made them realize I don’t reciprocate their feelings. I just don’t feel romantic attraction the way I used to. I wish I could. It’s just difficult to feel anything with my antipsychotics and the trauma from that toxic relationship. Until I’m treated I don’t know what to do.


----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2021)

my back is starting to hurt again just when i’m about to go to sleep


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 13, 2021)

flipped the mattress around because my husband's back has been hurting a lot.. no wonder, this side is dipping terribly. Couldn't sleep at all last night


----------



## Stikki (Sep 13, 2021)

Neb said:


> One of my friends had a crush on me and I said something that made them realize I don’t reciprocate their feelings. I just don’t feel romantic attraction the way I used to. I wish I could. It’s just difficult to feel anything with my antipsychotics and the trauma from that toxic relationship. Until I’m treated I don’t know what to do.


I know this one from my past. Please don't pressure yourself to give any sort of relationship a chance, if the feelings are not there. You probably need some serious time just for yourself before coming to terms with and getting a handle on dealing with your trauma and before you can realistically benefit from being in a relationship. 

It will get better, you just need time x


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 13, 2021)

I am not excited for today. I just want sleep and be left alone. I didn't go to the grocery store yesterday because I felt so sick/dizzy and my dads apparently incapable of going without me so he’s whining about how we have nothing for breakfast.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2021)

I was so tired last night I fell asleep without taking my night medicine, and now I feel off.  I still slept, but it wasn't restful sleep... on top of that I look like a mess right now.  I guess the good thing from all of this is that I don't have a ton of obligations today.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2021)

I refuse to believe it's gonna be three weeks until I can get my new ID card... Like do they ship them thru Suez canal or? LOL.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2021)

I've been working at the company I've been at for almost 3 years now. Never once been offered a raise. It irks me I have to be the one to ask since I am bad at confronting about these types of things. I've been having a really stressful day today and lately so I could really use one.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 13, 2021)

Today was supposed to be one of the happiest day of my life  Yet it got ruined by the stupid comment of a stupid kid.



Spoiler: Me sad



I'm older than most people in this forums. One of the few regrets in my life is that I was never able to go to college, despite how much I wished to. I had it easy, actually: the thing I wanted to study was in my own town local university, so I didn't need to move away; it was even within walk-able distance! Yet circumstances at home were never good. So year after year, I studied minor things and looked for jobs, trying at least to pay my part of the bills and not be a dead weight to my family.

But this year several major things happened in my life, and for the first time after 15 years wishing for it since I finished high school, things were looking good and favorable. This September I tried to enroll... and I got in!  I was so incredibly happy! Today we had the introduction ceremony. And just when I was leaving the lecture hall, along with all the other students, our syllabus clearly visible in our hands... this one kid waiting in the hallway looked at me and frowned, and said:

"Yo, granny. Are you lost? Shouldn't you be at home knitting jumpers?"

I didn't bother to answer him and just walked away, but I was on the verge of tears. Not for calling me old, which I couldn't care less, but because it made me feel _ridiculous_ for holding onto this one wish for 15 years. It made me feel as if I didn't have the right to keep studying just because my due time was gone  I felt very hurt.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Today was supposed to be one of the happiest day of my life  Yet it got ruined by the stupid comment of a stupid kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kids can be real *******s sometimes. I'm really sorry you had to deal with that insensitive comment. Congratulations on getting enrolled! You have the same right as every other person to pursue your goals. Hoping things look a little brighter with days to come!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 13, 2021)

Spoiler: depression mention, etc



I'm just generally tired of existing lately
everything has been so hard and it doesn't feel like things are getting any better

I'm just so sad all the time and I find it hard to relax because I start worrying about everything, so I don't do things I enjoy anymore
I don't know what to do and I wish I didn't have to deal with anything


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 13, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Today was supposed to be one of the happiest day of my life  Yet it got ruined by the stupid comment of a stupid kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm probably one of the more older members too, I'll be 34 in 10 days, and I attended college out of high-school, but never finished. It's been 15 years since I graduated high-school, and I even went BACK to college to finish, but still didn't get to, because life. People can be real a******s. I know it's easier said than done, but just ignore them and try not to let it get to you. Or try to come up with a nice retort, like, "Yeah, I should be, someone told me you needed one." I don't know, anything to catch them off guard. 

Absolutely DO NOT feel ridiculous for holding onto this dream dream 15 years.  I still hold on to my dream of getting my degree, even though now I won't do anything with it, as I'm a stay at home mom and our son has special needs. Everyone's journey is different, all that matters is that we all do our best. Remember that your best can vary from day to day, so go easy on yourself. ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2021)

for the last 3 days I've been getting super tired around like 12-1pm, honestly wonder if it's narcolepsy (it prob isn't). idk what's causing it but it's really annoying and if it keeps up im gonna have to talk to my doctor or something.

also have a migraine and i took meds for it but it hasn't started working yet :,,,,,)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2021)

My mom's _would be _birthday is coming up in several weeks, and just that and the fact that I haven't accomplished anything since her death is making me really sad and depressed.  And no matter how hard I try to do things right, I always end up making mistakes or annoying people.  I don't even know how to feel anymore or what I want out of life.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 13, 2021)

As most of you know, I currently live with my dad. He is letting me stay with him for free to save money and leave the state. Unfortunately, my mom is back at it with the negativity. I hate to say it, but I can’t stand being around her sometimes because she always says things like “it didn’t work out last time” or “why don’t you just stay here?” I’ve been wanting to leave for upwards 7 or 8 years, and I’ve been trying to pursue it since graduation. I don’t think that many years is “just a phase.” I blame my own negativity for the reason it didn’t work out the past two times I tried. The negativity from my mom and my uncles were killing my mindset. I actually blocked out my uncles and I haven’t seen them in over 4 years. However, it’s really hard to do that with my mom and somehow it makes me feel wrong to cut contact with her temporarily? It would just be until I get approved for an apartment and moved in. I can’t listen to “when are you coming back” or “you’ll be back where you belong” much longer. I feel this is the right time for the leap of faith. I have a whole month booked in an AirBNB to look for a job and a place, and savings in case I need more time, and for the rent down on a place. I finally have the confidence I need and I don’t want the negativity to bring me down, but I think cutting contact for the beginning of this journey is absolutely necessary.

The negativity got so far into my mindset that I couldn’t even find the motivation to call apartments to attempt to find a place…


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 14, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Today was supposed to be one of the happiest day of my life  Yet it got ruined by the stupid comment of a stupid kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brat. I've been looking in the wrong places for more specialized education options.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm worried about when I go back to the US to visit family and take care of somethings. It's been over two years now because of Covid.


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Today was supposed to be one of the happiest day of my life  Yet it got ruined by the stupid comment of a stupid kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i’m so sorry — people can be absolutely awful at times. i can only imagine just how hurtful hearing that must’ve been, especially on a day where you’re supposed to be happy, but please don’t let that twit discourage you. i know we haven’t really interacted much, but i am so very happy that you’re finally able to attend university and am so proud of you for doing so. and despite what that kid said, you are absolutely not too old to be there. you’re never too old to chase your dreams and learn new things. 

i’m so sorry that your first day didn’t go as planned, but you are an incredibly strong and kind woman, and i know that you’re gonna do amazing. hang in there.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 14, 2021)

I feel better now after sleeping and being a new day, the day lessons actually start. While my happiness was shot down yesterday, I have four entire years to look forward, and I'm definitely going to! I think that the reason such an idiot remark (that I wouldn't have listened to any other day) hit me so hard was only due to how important yesterday was for me... but yesterday is only one day, and as I have said, I have many more to make up for it 

Thank you everyone for showing me your support (@DarkDesertFox, @Foreverfox, @Croconaw, @StarlitGlitch, @Reginald Fairfield and @xara), I assure you it means a lot to me even if I don't know you personally. It also makes me feel a bit silly myself, crying over a dumb remark, when other people here have actual serious issues and need support.

For anyone who might read this, *keep believing in yourself*!  Don't let others drag you down, you're stronger than the circumstances! If you feel hurt, that's because you have something important enough in your life worthy of hurt over. That was the lesson I learned yesterday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2021)

yesterday I ran w my dog across the neighborhood (a few blocks away) to pick up a baby pool someone was throwing out before anyone else snatched it up, but I regret not stretching first cause now my shins hurt sooooo much lol. I guess ya live and ya learn


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2021)

Neopets is down lol, I knew it was but, bruh lmao I wanna play..or rather chat and do dailies cause that's what up these days.

Also eh day at work, I really don't want to go into town more days than we have now, we have enough work where we mainly work so :c


----------



## King koopa (Sep 14, 2021)

A little bit bummed out because I wanted to play epic mickey: shadow of illusion demo on my 3ds after last playing it when I was 8, but I can't find it, so I guess it got taken out. Bummer.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2021)

Found out a music blog I was following is gonna end it. I can understand that and especially later times, but, sad, was a huge deal when I was much more in eg. Portuguese and other European music, so shame.


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2021)

i did my hair for school and my forehead is exposed but i feel like my forehead is so big and i feel like everyone is staring at it ;__;


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

My (cheap, possibly China-brand) bluetooth dongle was broken, so now I have to wait for about a week before my new one that I ordered arrives. Until then, I can't turn up the volume (of the TV shows I watch on my PC) too loud at night since I won't be using my headphones.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2021)

I've had a burning sensation in my stomach for the last few hours, hopefully eating helps but if this pain doesn't go away by tomorrow I'll have to call the doctor. I really hope it's not an ulcer, my mom said it could be since I've been so stressed out lately


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've had a burning sensation in my stomach for the last few hours, hopefully eating helps but if this pain doesn't go away by tomorrow I'll have to call the doctor. I really hope it's not an ulcer, my mom said it could be since I've been so stressed out lately


Hope you feel better tomorrow. You know, with these things, usually a medication or two makes the problem go away. I've had uncomfortable stomach cramps for decades, yet I'm still alive and well. lol I'm sure it's nothing big.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Hope you feel better tomorrow. You know, with these things, usually a medication or two makes the problem go away. I've had uncomfortable stomach cramps for decades, yet I'm still alive and well. lol I'm sure it's nothing big.


thanks 
I took some tums, my mom said if that helps then taking some apple cider vinegar capsules will help too. if not then I'll have to talk to the doctor. I still feel the burning pain, really hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2021)

Still pissed off they removed up next/alarm widgets in iOS 14 and the fact that there are no completely ad-free free alarm widgets for iOS.


----------



## oak (Sep 14, 2021)

Trying to download my vaccine passport so I can keep going into restaurants and other places but the website is slow & crappy. I might have to call instead and get my partner & I's vax card sent to the house.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've had a burning sensation in my stomach for the last few hours, hopefully eating helps but if this pain doesn't go away by tomorrow I'll have to call the doctor. I really hope it's not an ulcer, my mom said it could be since I've been so stressed out lately



Whenever I feel burning in my stomach (not frequent but sometimes), it usually helps me to drink milk. You could try it? If it's only that, perhaps something you ate didn't settle well with you. But if it starts to actually being painful, definitely check it with a doctor! Make sure it's nothing actually serious. Or if it is (which I wish you not), take care before it becomes complicated!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2021)

luckily that burning pain finally went away, not sure how long it took as I had to go out driving for a bit and kinda forgot about it, but I'm glad it went away. here's hoping it doesnt come back.

in worse news I've been having this issue for the last 4 days where I suddenly get super tired right after I eat lunch. my mom said that could be a sign of diabetes. I know I have hypoglycemia, idk if that could have anything to do with it. but this issue just recently started so I guess if it continues through the end of the week I'll have to have that checked out too!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2021)

Still depressed about things and can't get a good job.  There's no point in trying anymore...


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 14, 2021)

Pleeease hire some help at work for the back, the person who does help out in the back keeps doing front stuff. Plus, it's the busy season, so we're busier now. I don't think my boss is adamant about it cause it doesn't directly affect her, she replaced the groomer within like 2 days, but it's been over a month and the back area is still short staffed.

Like I can handle cleaning up the back area alone, and I even prefer to do it myself cause everyone is is skimpy with cleaning or forgets stuff, but drying off 2 huskies with a crappy blow dryer by myself? Not fun.


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Coming down with a fever (probably due to the vaccine from yesterday). Ordered some acetaminophen, so hopefully that will help with both the muscle soreness and the fever.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 14, 2021)

I will never understand why people on Nookazon give me and others 1 star reviews just because they made a mistake and they have no idea how to deal with criticism. Now I remember why I quit that site last year. I had to file several reports because of abusive 1 star reviews. They damaged my mental health and really made me step away from trading for good.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 14, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I will never understand why people on Nookazon give me and others 1 star reviews just because they made a mistake and they have no idea how to deal with criticism. Now I remember why I quit that site last year. I had to file several reports because of abusive 1 star reviews. They damaged my mental health and really made me step away from trading for good.


Ugh, revenge rating? I hate when people do that. It makes ratings seem not so accurate these days.  I’ve never experienced a revenge rating myself, but Nookazon seems filled with those.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 14, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Ugh, revenge rating? I hate when people do that. It makes ratings seem not so accurate these days.  I’ve never experienced a revenge rating myself, but Nookazon seems filled with those.


It was a miscommunication I had with this seller who posted a review, before we did the trade. I was saying to them "I hope you have the diy" basically I was giving them 100 nmts for a Golden Slingshot DIY and I was hoping she did not trade it away to the wrong person. Thankfully when I went to their island they apologized for their mistake and they gave me the DIY. I gave her a 4 star review saying that although they made a mistake the trade went well. Then for whatever reason she just went crazy and give me a 1 star review, just because of the rating I gave her. Ugh! It really bothers me when people do that.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 14, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> As most of you know, I currently live with my dad. He is letting me stay with him for free to save money and leave the state. Unfortunately, my mom is back at it with the negativity. I hate to say it, but I can’t stand being around her sometimes because she always says things like “it didn’t work out last time” or “why don’t you just stay here?” I’ve been wanting to leave for upwards 7 or 8 years, and I’ve been trying to pursue it since graduation. I don’t think that many years is “just a phase.” I blame my own negativity for the reason it didn’t work out the past two times I tried. The negativity from my mom and my uncles were killing my mindset. I actually blocked out my uncles and I haven’t seen them in over 4 years. However, it’s really hard to do that with my mom and somehow it makes me feel wrong to cut contact with her temporarily? It would just be until I get approved for an apartment and moved in. I can’t listen to “when are you coming back” or “you’ll be back where you belong” much longer. I feel this is the right time for the leap of faith. I have a whole month booked in an AirBNB to look for a job and a place, and savings in case I need more time, and for the rent down on a place. I finally have the confidence I need and I don’t want the negativity to bring me down, but I think cutting contact for the beginning of this journey is absolutely necessary.
> 
> The negativity got so far into my mindset that I couldn’t even find the motivation to call apartments to attempt to find a place…



Sorry that you’re dealing with that. That sounds incredibly frustrating. I am glad you have the confidence! Gl! Sending you good vibes and hope you can get out of this situation.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 15, 2021)

just feeling very depressed and lethargic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2021)

I hate that I've put off getting my dog's flea collar for so long but they're really pricey ugh 
luckily my mom said she would help me pay for it.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 15, 2021)

Diluc said:


> Still depressed about things and can't get a good job.  There's no point in trying anymore...



Don't be so hard on yourself!  I know it's not easy, I've been there... probably many people here have been there as well. It may take time, and I understand feeling down when you're discouraged... but don't give up! Breathe calmly, perhaps give yourself a break? Think of things that may make you feel better, like hobbies... or even just taking a nap and let yourself rest it's good. There are no perpetually bad times, the good ones must come around eventually.

I know that my words won't help much, but please remember to be nice to yourself


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2021)

had to stay an hour extra cause the slow truck guys who pick up/leave books obviously had to come last minute (my co-worker couldn't stay cause she had to go early)... like bruh at least try and be somewhat on time *rolls eyes*


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 15, 2021)

I couldn’t sleep last night and then overslept. I tried to make one of this pancake in a cup things and burned it because 60min and 60 seconds are not the same thing. Just tired and out of it. My house now smells like burnt popcorn. Also these people are getting their house bombed for cockroaches next week and last time it made me feel sick to come here


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 15, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Ugh, revenge rating? I hate when people do that. It makes ratings seem not so accurate these days.  I’ve never experienced a revenge rating myself, but Nookazon seems filled with those.


Also I realized that people on Nookazon are way too perfect and relying on the 5 star rating. The person who gave me a 1 star review had 133 reviews and all of them were 5 stars and the moment I gave her a 4 star because I was trying to point out the mistake and even though I was being nice and genuine she lashed out. Maybe sometimes people feel "pressured" to give others a 5 star review because if they don't they will start to get what you call "revenge reviews" even though you are being honest and pointed out mistakes that can be improved. 

This is a common issue I see on that site and I spoke to a mod about it and they say that they get a lot of reports of "Invalid/abuse Reviews" and its something that they have a hard time dealing with. I just don't get why people are so sensitive sometimes. Nobody should feel "pressured" to give someone a 5 star review rating just because they made a mistake, there should be honest reviews that point out what went wrong and to warn others of what to look out for when trading with other people. Its a messy situation thats for sure.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm depressed, and the room is a mess. Thankfully my roommate is in isolation because of COVID -- it really is a disaster and I need to put things away. I'm depressed.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 15, 2021)

i've been working seven days a week for about two and a half months now and i'm really starting to feel it. i'm tired all the time and all i do is work and sleep. all of my friendships have taken a hit and i'm mostly alone now. i need to either find a full time job or hope that one of my part time jobs eventually moves full time. i can't take this schedule for much longer.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2021)

Spoiler



hate when people don't understand what I'm going through and the mental stress I'm put under every day from myself and others, yet they have the nerve to call me "lazy" because I don't have a job. like **** you too then.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hate when people don't understand what I'm going through and the mental stress I'm put under every day from myself and others, yet they have the nerve to call me "lazy" because I don't have a job. like **** you too then.


I can relate to how you're feeling. Thats how I felt when it seemed that everything and everyone was against me.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate that I've put off getting my dog's flea collar for so long but they're really pricey ugh
> luckily my mom said she would help me pay for it.



Idk if it's an option, but there is this topical stuff that goes on a dogs neck if they have fleas at that moment that kills them. It might be a cheaper solution, thou idk if they all act as preventatives. My dog doesn't wear collars so when she gets fleas (from the outside cats) my parents put this K9 Advantage Guard stuff on her neck. Or special shampoo if they have fleas at that momet that kills fleas pretty quickly. I don't know of any other preventative stuff other than HeartGuard that will kill heart worms if they happen to get any. I think it works for other things too, but I'm not sure.

My dog stays inside alot so she typically doesn't get fleas, but since the outdoor cats hang around here they spread the fleas to her. I can't recall a time she got fleas from just being outside.

Also yeah flea/tick collars are expensive


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Idk if it's an option, but there is this topical stuff that goes on a dogs neck if they have fleas at that moment that kills them. It might be a cheaper solution, thou idk if they all act as preventatives. My dog doesn't wear collars so when she gets fleas (from the outside cats) my parents put this K9 Advantage Guard stuff on her neck. Or special shampoo if they have fleas at that momet that kills fleas pretty quickly. I don't know of any other preventative stuff other than HeartGuard that will kill heart worms if they happen to get any. I think it works for other things too, but I'm not sure.
> 
> My dog stays inside alot so she typically doesn't get fleas, but since the outdoor cats hang around here they spread the fleas to her. I can't recall a time she got fleas from just being outside.
> 
> Also yeah flea/tick collars are expensive


I used to get him nexgaurd chewables (or whatever it's called) but the problem is those are $22 a piece and they only last 1 month. this time around I got him a Seresto flea collar, which was $56 and lasts 8 months. I don't usually use flea collars but we've been using them with our cats and they work surprisingly well. we haven't used topical flea killer since my cat died from an overdose of it in 2018.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I used to get him nexgaurd chewables (or whatever it's called) but the problem is those are $22 a piece and they only last 1 month. this time around I got him a Seresto flea collar, which was $56 and lasts 8 months. I don't usually use flea collars but we've been using them with our cats and they work surprisingly well. we haven't used topical flea killer since my cat died from an overdose of it in 2018.



Oh wow flea collars sound better, I didn't realized how long they lasted

And omg I'm so sorry about your cat


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2021)

i


RoxasFan20 said:


> I can relate to how you're feeling. Thats how I felt when it seemed that everything and everyone was against me.


I think sometimes it's best to remember that only you know what you can handle and what's best for you. I've had to learn to tune out people like that, if all they're gonna do is belittle me then they aren't worth my time.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2021



Stella-Io said:


> Oh wow flea collars sound better, I didn't realized how long they lasted
> 
> And omg I'm so sorry about your cat


it's okay, I'm honestly still torn over her but we've learned from our mistake. I just got my dog the collar today so I'm hoping he clears up soon. pretty sure he has flea dermatitis so the poor thing has been itching nonstop.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think sometimes it's best to remember that only you know what you can handle and what's best for you. I've had to learn to tune out people like that, if all they're gonna do is belittle me then they aren't worth my time.


Yeah I did the same thing where I cut out a lot of toxic people out of my life and when I did that, it made me feel much better, but it still haunts me to this day. Its like a scar that never seems to go away.


----------



## pochy (Sep 15, 2021)

Spoiler






Spoiler: backstory i guess



lately ive been applying to all sorts of jobs and apprenticeships after realizing i wanted some work experience before i turn 20… i was initially in uni starting october 2020, studying biology, but gosh i felt so aimless, and it was really hard for me to focus. i kept falling asleep during the online lectures. like it was literally relaxing music to my ears idk  and i hate that part of me that can’t control the sleepiness.

 it’s been an issue for literally 6+ years but my family thought it was me being lazy until maybe 4 years in when the thought occured that it may be mental health related, since the dozens of blood tests turned out normal. but my dad doesn’t believe in mental illnesses.



well, today i had my second job interview this month and i’m going to do like a trial month, which was basically a win to me!!!! and finally some ‘progress’ to show my dad… since the second i graduated highschool the only times he talks to me is when talking about my future. he only says ‘we need to have a talk about your future’ and ‘what are you gonna do with your life’. he doesn’t talk to me aside from that.

but what i know, is i’m happy making an ok salary, as long as i can afford rent and maybe a cockatiel in future… 

i told dad about the job, and he just didn’t react and just stared straight at his computer, and asked ‘what kind of job?’ i told him (just like a teashop job) and he just said ‘we need to have a talk about your future’ *again*. without even looking at me. im trying so hard to stand on my own… i dont think he’ll ever be proud of anything i do


----------



## xara (Sep 15, 2021)

pochy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope it’s okay i reply to this, but i just wanted to tell you that _i’m_ proud of you. scoring two job interviews is an incredible accomplishment, and the fact that you’re gonna do a trial month with one of them is amazing! working at a tea shop honestly sounds lovely, and i hope it goes well and that you enjoy it!

i am so, so sorry that your dad doesn’t support you. as someone who has her own unsupportive dad who doesn’t believe in mental illness, i know just how badly it hurts and i am so sorry. you deserve better than that. but regardless of what he says or does, you’re doing great. i know we haven’t interacted much, but from what i’ve seen, you’re an incredibly kind and supportive person, and that alone makes you so much better than your dad. i know it’s easier said than done, but do whatever makes you happy, no matter what that may be. you deserve to be happy. i’m proud of you, and i know that your future cockatiel will be proud of you, too. hang in there. <3


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 15, 2021)

Spoiler



My mom had to remind me i had counseling tomorrow and my bad mood just got worse. I hate counseling so much. Today was another day where I had zero energy :/.

bothered by a bunch of things including counseling


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 15, 2021)

Kids were yelling at me for doing things wrong when I was trying my best at practice earlier, gave me a mental breakdown the rest of the night and almost cried like 5 times. On top of that, I hate yelling and break down even more


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2021)

woke up and my whole body is like really stiff, mostly my legs (cause they still hurt after running for 5 min 3 days ago lol) so I guess I need to do some stretches this morning.

I also don't want to leave my bed cause it's cool outside this morning and my bed is so cozy, but I really should get up. I wish it would stay cold outside so I can start wearing long sleeves and pants without getting too warm


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2021)

Working ass off at work cause superior is sick.. then we have to attend 2 hour digital meeting where we can't really do stuff we should s i g h.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 16, 2021)

Trying to get all the furniture for my apartment... there's been some hiccups along the way. I also need to bring one of the pieces I'm buying from someone to my house on foot and because it's big and I have to walk for about an hour and I'm really nervous if this is going to work or not....


----------



## pochy (Sep 16, 2021)

xara said:


> i hope it’s okay i reply to this, but i just wanted to tell you that _i’m_ proud of you. scoring two job interviews is an incredible accomplishment, and the fact that you’re gonna do a trial month with one of them is amazing! working at a tea shop honestly sounds lovely, and i hope it goes well and that you enjoy it!
> 
> i am so, so sorry that your dad doesn’t support you. as someone who has her own unsupportive dad who doesn’t believe in mental illness, i know just how badly it hurts and i am so sorry. you deserve better than that. but regardless of what he says or does, you’re doing great. i know we haven’t interacted much, but from what i’ve seen, you’re an incredibly kind and supportive person, and that alone makes you so much better than your dad. i know it’s easier said than done, but do whatever makes you happy, no matter what that may be. you deserve to be happy. i’m proud of you, and i know that your future cockatiel will be proud of you, too. hang in there. <3


ugh, i’m really sorry you have to deal with a dad like that too xara, it’s not fun at all t-t why do some parents have to be like that smh. emotionless fathers aside this helped me feel alot better, thank you so much


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 16, 2021)

I've been feeling hot and cold all afternoon and I really hope it's nothing more than me being tired from a long week of work. However my mum has had a terrible cough all week (thankfully it's not COVID related) which could mean I've caught whatever bug she has instead. Fun times.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2021)

I wish our mailman didn't wait til like 4pm to do his route lol, I want my babs


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 16, 2021)

I didn’t get the job.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 16, 2021)

Spoiler: spoiler



one of my best friends cut off our entire friend group and we've all been so close for 3 years. he disappeared for no reason and he was threatening to physically fight one of us and called us all horrible things for literally no reason. Apparently I'm a toxic ***** that he doesnt give half a **** about? i dont know whats going on but I was literally doing sm better because of my friends were the only ones keeping me happy and i feel myself starting to decline again. im losing all of my friends who i've been close with for so many years all of a sudden and im too socially awkward to make new ones and no one else gets that. 
At this rate i'll have no one left in about a year ahaha..


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 16, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I didn’t get the job.


Aww, I'm sorry to hear that.  just try to remember, even though you don't know what the reason is, there is a reason that job wasn't a good fit. Because the one that is a good fit will be so much better and will find its way to you when the time is right!  keep your chin up! I know it's easier said than done sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wish our mailman didn't wait til like 4pm to do his route lol, I want my babs


thats ours and yes i hate it too, whenever i order and i can't get a digital pickup note it's always wait 35 extra days and hours ugh


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



I just got done with counseling and i hate all the questions so much. they all make me so annoyed or mad.


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2021)

Spoiler



I did something today that was really big for me. It impacted my life a lot, and I finally got the courage to do it. Because of that, many people are mad at me and I don’t even know why. They’re saying that I’ve made the wrong decision, but they don’t know everything going on behind the scene. I’m in so much pain right now. I just want to be happy.

I’m sorry to all those I’ve upset, even though you don’t even know what the problem is.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 16, 2021)

One of my spiral-ring sketchbooks is busted (the kind with the spiral ring at the top) and I don't know how it happened—I've always been gentle with it and it's on a shelf when not in use—but it can't even close properly anymore. ;-; The real shame is that over half of the pages are still left, and I'm not sure what to do with them.  Maybe I'll just tear them out, put them in a file or something, and use them as loose paper...?  I'd hate to waste that much, and they're definitely not usable in the book itself.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 16, 2021)

Toska said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When people don't have all the facts and circumstances, it's normal for them to make assumptions that most of the time are wrong. Since I don't have them either, I cannot know who in this situation would be right and who wouldn't... but I can tell you this one thing: you have the right to look for your own happiness, and if there's within your reach, definitely seize it!  Whatever happened, if it makes you happy, the others will have to deal with it if they don't approve. *Because you deserve to be happy!*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2021)

I've got a tight pulling feeling in the back of my left shoulder, would be a nice time for a massage 

also getting a headache again, though at this point i get them so often i should be expecting them by now


----------



## jiny (Sep 16, 2021)

my crush keeps asking who i like should i just f it and tell him it’s him????  i’m so scared of rejection pls. literally all his friends said it’s obvious he likes me back but omg in the back of my mind i still feel like i’m gonna get rejected


----------



## xara (Sep 16, 2021)

Toska said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aw, love . i’m so sorry that you’re hurting right now. i may not know what’s going on, but no one has the right to tell you whether a decision you made is right or wrong, especially if they don’t know the whole story. i know how awful having people be upset with you is, but you have to do what’s best for you. you deserve to be happy.

i truly hope that things get better for you soon, and my pms are always open to you if you ever need to talk or vent. please take care of yourself, friend. <3


----------



## Soigne (Sep 16, 2021)

really tough time dealing with anxiety lately. it was manageable for a while, but it feels like i'm back to square one. it hurts not having friends, but for the most part i'm not sure i even have it in me to maintain friendships in my current state lol. it feels like i wake up nervous and stay nervous until i go to sleep. there's a constant pit in my stomach and i just wish i could do something about it. doctors are booked out for months. everything seems pointless.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 16, 2021)

pissed that i moved into an apartment that smells like pee and was covered in so much cat hair that it filled up two grocery bags even though its just 800sf. pissed that the ac is ancient and only blows super cold or super hot after hours if you turn the dial above 80 and doesnt have a working temperature gauge or way to switch from heat to cool or turn off. it just has an inaccurate coiled piece of metal meant to contract and expand with the temp. im freezing all the time. pissed the air filter was ripped to fit the vent and was entirely saturated with dust. it was absolutely disgusting. been over 2 weeks now and still dont have a new air filter although we removed the gross one ourselves. pissed we had to hunt down our mailbox bc she wont tell us where our mail is. her mom has showed up twice now with no mask and even stepped inside the apartment the first time asking why we said it was dirty when she cleaned it herself. the fridge was completely covered in black pet hair all over the walls and in every drawer and shelf in there (and the rest of the apartment). she still wont tell us our carport number bc apparently its hard to contact management but everyone else is using the carports and its been almost a month now. guessing its a repeat of how she "tried to schedule a cleaning" but then didnt actually do it until a week after us living here and then couldnt get a crew bc it was the day before labor day. pissed that we still dont have a second mail key despite it being in the lease and saying she will charge us for any missing keys at the end of the lease. pissed that the toilet was still messy and unflushed from the previous resident. pissed that the heavily advertised fireplace is boarded up and unusable unless a chimney crew comes in bc apparently its been nasty for years. doesnt even seem worth the effort when it will likely make the house really dirty again. pissed that she wouldnt give us a discount and fix the problems even though the lease states the house needed to be clean and free of accumulated filth from previous residents. it was either one time discount or she would pay for cleaning but the cleaning was supposed to be done already before we moved in. its not a favor to us to have people come through a week later. at least the steam cleaners messed up scheduling so that their cleaning would be free. its been over a week since they left but the carpet still smells like a ton of pee. they felt so bad for us that they said theyd come back a second time free of charge and gave us their card so we wouldnt have to go through the landlord. i just got home from visiting my partners family and i hate that im here paying super overpriced rent for a health hazard. wheres the air filter that was supposedly ordered??? are we supposed to just live over two weeks like this? its not fair to just take advantage of hiked up rent prices and not even care about the health of your tenants. i seriously want to sue but who even has the time or money for that. im so pissed. our mattress even smells like pee on the bottom of it now. i just feel so powerless and angry and sad. this isnt fair.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2021)

brushing my teeth is one of those things where I basically have to force myself to do it and it's such a pain in the *** but if I dont then my teeth feel gross, plus it only takes 2 min so like why would I not do it lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 16, 2021)

This damn company hasn't reached out back to me about sending me my damn 100$ VISA card since the one I bought got scammed. Guess I have to call AGAIN tomorrow after I ALREADY had to call them just to make them send the email in the first place. God damn.

Edit: turns out yesterday and today were some sort of holiday so I actually might not hear back till MONDAY aaaaaauuuugh


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> When people don't have all the facts and circumstances, it's normal for them to make assumptions that most of the time are wrong. Since I don't have them either, I cannot know who in this situation would be right and who wouldn't... but I can tell you this one thing: you have the right to look for your own happiness, and if there's within your reach, definitely seize it!  Whatever happened, if it makes you happy, the others will have to deal with it if they don't approve. *Because you deserve to be happy!*






xara said:


> aw, love . i’m so sorry that you’re hurting right now. i may not know what’s going on, but no one has the right to tell you whether a decision you made is right or wrong, especially if they don’t know the whole story. i know how awful having people be upset with you is, but you have to do what’s best for you. you deserve to be happy.
> 
> i truly hope that things get better for you soon, and my pms are always open to you if you ever need to talk or vent. please take care of yourself, friend. <3




Thank you both so much. I’ve done a lot of thinking and decided that I did make the best decision for my happiness. Your comments helped me feel so much better, really. Hope you’re both doing well.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 16, 2021)

Spoiler: mention of bullying



My 11 year old cousin is being bullied in school and coming back to her house crying. She’s being ridiculed for her weight and her mom isn’t really helping the fact. What I mean is, she’s calling her piggy. I know it’s a nickname but you cannot call an 11 year old that who is called chubby in school and expect that to be okay. This is absolutely not okay. I know how it feels to be bullied in school and it sucks she has to go through it. I don’t have the heart to say it really doesn’t get better. I’m sorry, but it doesn’t. Schools don’t do enough to stop bullying. I’m more concerned with her mom calling her that nickname. Bullying is a serious thing and there needs to be consequences for schools that don’t take action… this is why I looked forward to graduation.


----------



## a potato (Sep 16, 2021)

I had two (2) headaches so naturally I go down a Google rabbit hole for a diagnosis. Love it! /s


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 16, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> Snip


Sorry you’re going through that and you absolutely shouldn’t have to.

If you haven’t already, you need to keep a very detailed record of everything wrong preferably with pictures and dates and make sure you have proof that you didn’t damage these things because they could possibly try to blame these things on you. You can send these things in writing to them that they need to be fixed and I think they have a certain amount of time to comply before you can report them, but it needs to be in writing for proof that you have asked them. at the very least though make sure you have that proof because they don’t sound very reliable or trustworthy to me.


----------



## vixened (Sep 16, 2021)

I wanna draw but I cant find a good pose or a character basically I have no ideas help


----------



## xara (Sep 16, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I didn’t get the job.



awe no, i’m sorry :’o. i can only imagine how disappointed you must be, but i’m hopeful that you’ll be able to find a job soon! you’re wonderful and have so much to offer, any workplace would be lucky to have you! hang in there, and my pms are always open if you need to talk or vent! <3



xSuperMario64x said:


> brushing my teeth is one of those things where I basically have to force myself to do it and it's such a pain in the *** but if I dont then my teeth feel gross, plus it only takes 2 min so like why would I not do it lol



god i feel this in my bones lol. i’ll be washing my face in the bathroom, and my toothbrush is literally _right there_, but my brain will still be like “no“. i have to force myself to do it, too, so you’re definitely not alone. :’)



Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: mention of bullying
> 
> 
> 
> My 11 year old cousin is being bullied in school and coming back to her house crying. She’s being ridiculed for her weight and her mom isn’t really helping the fact. What I mean is, she’s calling her piggy. I know it’s a nickname but you cannot call an 11 year old that who is called chubby in school and expect that to be okay. This is absolutely not okay. I know how it feels to be bullied in school and it sucks she has to go through it. I don’t have the heart to say it really doesn’t get better. I’m sorry, but it doesn’t. Schools don’t do enough to stop bullying. I’m more concerned with her mom calling her that nickname. Bullying is a serious thing and there needs to be consequences for schools that don’t take action… this is why I looked forward to graduation.



this hurt my heart to read. i‘ve honestly been exactly where your cousin is; i used to be bullied constantly over my weight and other things, and would go home in tears every day whenever my mother could actually force me to go, so i know just how awful it is and i’m so sorry that she’s experiencing that. i’m sorry that you’ve experienced bullying as well. nobody deserves that, and i absolutely agree that schools don’t do enough to put a stop to it. the schools that i’ve attended would only host an “anti-bullying” assembly once a year, hang posters around the school that honestly nobody reads and sometimes have students do projects about bullying, and that just isn’t enough. 

the fact that your cousin’s mother is calling her “piggy” is honestly disgusting and, in my opinion, should never be a nickname given to someone. are you maybe able to have a conversation with her about that, or is there anyone else who could have that conversation with her? i just hate that your cousin has to deal with that on top of everything else. people can be so cruel, man. </3


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 17, 2021)

xara said:


> -snip-


Thank you for replying! I’ve definitely tried to talk some sense into the mother, and she’s cut back, but still does it occasionally. I don’t think the mom realizes how hurtful words can be. Public schools are terrible at dealing with bullying, and unfortunately they don’t seem to be getting better. Her father is trying to get her into a cyber school, which I think would be better. Kids are absolutely undisciplined and cruel.


----------



## Neb (Sep 17, 2021)

I think I’ve been ghosted by that friend who had the one sided crush on me. I’ve tried reaching out to preserve the friendship, but I haven’t heard anything. My reaction wasn’t even a no anyway. It was more of a “not yet.” Ugh this is not a great feeling.


----------



## xara (Sep 17, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Thank you for replying! I’ve definitely tried to talk some sense into the mother, and she’s cut back, but still does it occasionally. I don’t think the mom realizes how hurtful words can be. Public schools are terrible at dealing with bullying, and unfortunately they don’t seem to be getting better. Her father is trying to get her into a cyber school, which I think would be better. Kids are absolutely undisciplined and cruel.



i’m so glad to hear that you’ve tried to talk to her and that she’s cut back, though i definitely hope that she completely stops soon. words really can be so hurtful, especially when your cousin’s already dealing with hurtful stuff at school. i’m also very happy to hear that her dad is trying to get her into a cyber school! doing school online helped me out with my own bullying situation along with some other things, and i think it could be really helpful for her as well! i hope she won’t have to put up with the bullying for much longer and that she’s able to get into the online school!


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 17, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Sorry you’re going through that and you absolutely shouldn’t have to.
> 
> If you haven’t already, you need to keep a very detailed record of everything wrong preferably with pictures and dates and make sure you have proof that you didn’t damage these things because they could possibly try to blame these things on you. You can send these things in writing to them that they need to be fixed and I think they have a certain amount of time to comply before you can report them, but it needs to be in writing for proof that you have asked them. at the very least though make sure you have that proof because they don’t sound very reliable or trustworthy to me.


thanks  yeah were kind of expecting that to happen but we have a ton of photos and submitted everything in the first few days thankfully. nothing we can do now but suck it up and try our best to make it clean i guess. 

at least now that were in the state we like we can visit places in person next time instead of having to rely on photos


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 17, 2021)

it's small and petty but I am annoyed at how expensive cork fabric is. $1.52 by the INCH,


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2021)

not as much of a bother now but I was woken up at 4:55am cause my dog was whining really softly and sparsely and it scared me so I got up and HE WEDGED HIMSELF UNDER MY BED AND WAS STUCK, EVERYTHING EXCEPT FOR HIS HEAD WAS UNDER THERE. I honestly have no clue how the **** he got himself stuck but I had to get up and lift up the bed so he could wiggle himself out. what an idiot lol.

anyways now it's 5am and I'm wide awake


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

Pretty annoyed by this shopkeeper at the game store today. I bought my Pokémon Sword and Shield today at two different game stores (same company, different chains/locations), only to find out that it's region locked! To Australia! That means I'd have to create a new account and change my region in order to purchase the DLC! What a hassle. Moreover, I was afraid that my Switch would be bricked if I change my region, so I refused to buy Pokémon Sword at the second store and had to now find a buyer for my bought Pokémon Shield.

Thankfully, the first shopkeeper at the first store was much more professional and knowledgeable, and he informed me that my Switch would be safe from bricking even if I change region because it's an official method approved by Nintendo... or something. Anyway, so I went back to the second store and criticized the shopkeeper for not knowing this stuff. I told him, "You need to know this stuff, or you'd risk losing your customers. I almost walked out and refused to buy the game." I'm someone who's very principled when it comes to customer service. If I pay money for your goods, I expect a certain level of service. I'm not an a-hole demanding servitude, but the least one could do is be knowledgeable about the crap you're selling. It's called "professionalism." We have a little tax in Singapore, by the way, called the GST - goods and SERVICES tax. SERVICE is in the name!

Anyway, more trouble brews at home when I came home to find out that my mum messed around with my drawers, "organizing" it so that I can't find anything. She even threw away one of the protective casings of my joy-con! What the heck?! Christ, I swear, she keeps pulling crap like that. I like my stuff disorganized! I like it messy in the places where I would remember where to find them!!!

Sigh. What a crappy day. And after I was happy too about buying my 3DS.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 17, 2021)

Soigne said:


> really tough time dealing with anxiety lately. it was manageable for a while, but it feels like i'm back to square one. it hurts not having friends, but for the most part i'm not sure i even have it in me to maintain friendships in my current state lol. it feels like i wake up nervous and stay nervous until i go to sleep. there's a constant pit in my stomach and i just wish i could do something about it. doctors are booked out for months. everything seems pointless.



For what I've been reading lately in this thread, you're not alone in your anxiety. Several other people seem to be dealing with it, so first of all, don't be afraid of expressing your feelings about it, because at least some people will be able to relate  

I've never suffered from anxiety, but I've been through depression a few times. I know it's not the same, but what I mean, I understand when you're feeling "back to square one". Wanting/needing friends but feeling unable of keeping them is a frightening inside thing!

I don't know if this will help you any, but you can always come here and let your voice out. You can keep it light with the other members, so not to feel pressured; yet others will read or reply to you, so hopefully you won't feel so alone. You're always welcome.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 17, 2021)

well scratch what i said about the ac either blowing really hot or really cold. we cant seem to get heat at all no matter what we do. set the dial to 76 last night hoping for it to be warmer and its 67/68 this morning D: each night gets colder so dunno what were gonna do. im not sure its even doing anything.. phone call scheduled with landlord today so hopefully they will fix it. this is such crap i think we really should be getting a discount. this has to be illegal, right?

nevermind, i should just stop complaining and focus on other things. no use in bothering myself more


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 17, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> well scratch what i said about the ac either blowing really hot or really cold. we cant seem to get heat at all no matter what we do. set the dial to 76 last night hoping for it to be warmer and its 67/68 this morning D: each night gets colder so dunno what were gonna do. im not sure its even doing anything.. phone call scheduled with landlord today so hopefully they will fix it. this is such crap i think we really should be getting a discount. this has to be illegal, right?
> 
> nevermind, i should just stop complaining and focus on other things. no use in bothering myself more


I don’t think that’s legal.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2021)

I have so much I want to do yet so little time/energy to do it :,,,,,)

maybe I need to just take it easy for a day, like actually do nothing, and then jump back into my work so I can get my energy back.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 17, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I don’t think that’s legal.


yeah i agree. i dont know what to do though besides talk to our landlord and try to have her resolve it or just deal with it as best we can. its only a 6 month lease so it could be worse

at least we found a way to turn the ac off and its made it less cold inside without the cold air blowing constantly. theres a switch nearby that says high low and we found if you put it in the middle the ac turns off so thats an improvement at least. im not sure if its supposed to do that but whatever works. i also realized that if the ac wont heat, i can just buy plug-in heaters for the winter to not freeze. it wont affect our utilities since we pay a flat rate. the ad for the place said central heat and air so im confused but it doesnt really seem worth the energy to fight it. honestly i should probably just stop complaining and move on


----------



## Soigne (Sep 17, 2021)

concerned about my safety. i was followed around while i was at target and i had to sprint for my life as i left the store. i thought i lost the guy but he snuck up on me and was trying to attack me. in broad daylight. i’m already having problems with my anxiety, the last thing i need is to deal with this trauma on top of it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 17, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> Snip



That’s really awful and you have a right to be upset. Not the easiest decision if you want to remain on good terms, but at the same time it really isn’t ok. Either way I would definitely put your needs to them in writing just so you have proof of it.The sooner the better because I think they have a certain amount of time to fix it before you can report it and you may change your mind later. At the very least you’ll have written proof that you’ve asked them for later on.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 17, 2021)

Welp, I had my C7 (neck- cervical) disc replacement yday. Things went very well, but it feels like anything I swallow has to go over a walnut that’s stuck in my throat. At least my pain is bearable and I’m on loads of meds that help. I ended up being able to order a couple of animal Crossing coloring books from Amazon so I’ve been coloring some playing my game son I’m watching a show with my mom. Hopefully I’ll sleep better tonight though. Sleep hasn’t been easy.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 17, 2021)

Trading in Animal Crossing is like trying to wait patiently to get stuff done and when you feel like hours and hours have been passed it seems like no one is responding to you when you're trying to sell stuff or get stuff you really want. I can only be patient for so long up until I have to do important life stuff and when the day is done I have to go to bed. I know people have stuff to do their life and I understand that so well, but what really bothers me is that when they have their status set to "Online" you would assume they would respond, but for whatever reason they take forever to respond. 

Usually when they do its always "Sorry for the late response and thanks for being super patient" I mean okay but you could just set your status if you were "Busy" doing other stuff while online, but if you were to set it to "Offline" it would make much sense. This would not bother me so much if people on (certain site that must not be named) do that more often so that way it would be easier to tell who is online and who is not.

No offense to anyone out there who has busy lives and they have important stuff to do. I understand that being patient is important, but when you have to wait like 6 to 10 hours for someone to get to you while you're trading it can be a time waster and the worst thing can happen if the seller or buyer gets to you while you're a sleep due to the issue of different time zones. I just have to get this off my chest because ever since I started back trading this is the issue I have to deal with most of the time. I try my best not to let bother me but man it puts me in a really sour mood.


----------



## a potato (Sep 18, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Trading in Animal Crossing is like trying to wait patiently to get stuff done and when you feel like hours and hours have been passed it seems like no one is responding to you when you're trying to sell stuff or get stuff you really want. I can only be patient for so long up until I have to do important life stuff and when the day is done I have to go to bed. I know people have stuff to do their life and I understand that so well, but what really bothers me is that when they have their status set to "Online" you would assume they would respond, but for whatever reason they take forever to respond.
> 
> Usually when they do its always "Sorry for the late response and thanks for being super patient" I mean okay but you could just set your status if you were "Busy" doing other stuff while online, but if you were to set it to "Offline" it would make much sense. This would not bother me so much if people on (certain site that must not be named) do that more often so that way it would be easier to tell who is online and who is not.
> 
> No offense to anyone out there who has busy lives and they have important stuff to do. I understand that being patient is important, but when you have to wait like 6 to 10 hours for someone to get to you while you're trading it can be a time waster and the worst thing can happen if the seller or buyer gets to you while you're a sleep due to the issue of different time zones. I just have to get this off my chest because ever since I started back trading this is the issue I have to deal with most of the time. I try my best not to let bother me but man it puts me in a really sour mood.


Have you tried trading on the forum? Maybe you’ll have better experiences in this community. I’ve had overwhelmingly positive trading experiences here. People generally answer quickly here, too.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 18, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 18, 2021)

James Corden.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 18, 2021)

The tip of my left thumb has been numb all day.. I guess its what I get for having my instrument rest entirely on that thumb all day as well.


----------



## Orius (Sep 18, 2021)

The 3DS I bought second-hand didn't come with the NFC reader, so I couldn't read my Amiibo cards in New Leaf... Had to buy one on eBay. Doesn't arrive 'till Oct 17th...

Sigh. Should've just bought a new 3DS. I mean, they're rare now and expensive, practically nowhere available in Singapore so I have to purchase from Amazon (which means massive shipping fee), but still... would've probably saved me the trouble.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 18, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Trading in Animal Crossing is like trying to wait patiently to get stuff done and when you feel like hours and hours have been passed it seems like no one is responding to you when you're trying to sell stuff or get stuff you really want. I can only be patient for so long up until I have to do important life stuff and when the day is done I have to go to bed. I know people have stuff to do their life and I understand that so well, but what really bothers me is that when they have their status set to "Online" you would assume they would respond, but for whatever reason they take forever to respond.
> 
> Usually when they do its always "Sorry for the late response and thanks for being super patient" I mean okay but you could just set your status if you were "Busy" doing other stuff while online, but if you were to set it to "Offline" it would make much sense. This would not bother me so much if people on (certain site that must not be named) do that more often so that way it would be easier to tell who is online and who is not.
> 
> No offense to anyone out there who has busy lives and they have important stuff to do. I understand that being patient is important, but when you have to wait like 6 to 10 hours for someone to get to you while you're trading it can be a time waster and the worst thing can happen if the seller or buyer gets to you while you're a sleep due to the issue of different time zones. I just have to get this off my chest because ever since I started back trading this is the issue I have to deal with most of the time. I try my best not to let bother me but man it puts me in a really sour mood.


Like potato said, you should definitely consider trading on here! I've done over 100 trades and I've only had one iffy experience and that was partly my own fault. Most people on here are very nice and very quick to respond. It's also really cheap trading on TBT with the forum currency.. a little TBT can go a long way when it comes to buying or cataloging items


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> The 3DS I bought second-hand didn't come with the NFC reader, so I couldn't read my Amiibo cards in New Leaf... Had to buy one on eBay. Doesn't arrive 'till Oct 17th...
> 
> Sigh. Should've just bought a new 3DS. I mean, they're rare now and expensive, practically nowhere available in Singapore so I have to purchase from Amazon (which means massive shipping fee), but still... would've probably saved me the trouble.


Ugh yeah I feel you, I think a lot of 2nd hand 3ds consoles are expensive everywhere, I assume cause a lot are also LE ones as well. Hope you get it sooner, though!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 18, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Like potato said, you should definitely consider trading on here! I've done over 100 trades and I've only had one iffy experience and that was partly my own fault. Most people on here are very nice and very quick to respond. It's also really cheap trading on TBT with the forum currency.. a little TBT can go a long way when it comes to buying or cataloging items


Thanks for the suggestion but I am going to pass. I mean  I know people told me about trading on here, but to be quite honest with you and this may sound silly, but I don't know how to trade on here. Even though I don't like (site that must not be named) I can at least appreciate it for it handling how it is. It will give you notifications when someone accepted your offer and you can enter the dodo code for the seller or buyer to come to your island or theirs. Idk how to that on this website. I mean its just threads and most times I just see old threads if someone was selling, but then I look at the date and realize "okay well this trade is already done" so its confusing to me to know how to even trade on this site.


----------



## Orius (Sep 18, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Ugh yeah I feel you, I think a lot of 2nd hand 3ds consoles are expensive everywhere, I assume cause a lot are also LE ones as well. Hope you get it sooner, though!


Yeah, after I bought it off eBay, I remember that I could've just asked the previous owner of my 3DS if he still has the NFC reader - turns out he has, and I got it immediately today (for 20 dollars no less, 30 less than eBay). lol I cancelled my purchase on eBay, but god knows if my cancellation will be approved or not.


----------



## mocha. (Sep 18, 2021)

I’m really struggling to remember a specific website… it’s an art website where you’re in different teams and you draw other people’s OCs or characters as a sort of “attack” ?? I might be totally misremembering but if anybody knows what that website is called PLS let me know Bcos it’s driving me mad


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 18, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I’m really struggling to remember a specific website… it’s an art website where you’re in different teams and you draw other people’s OCs or characters as a sort of “attack” ?? I might be totally misremembering but if anybody knows what that website is called PLS let me know Bcos it’s driving me mad


is it artfight?


----------



## mocha. (Sep 18, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> is it artfight?


YES hahah that’s so obvious now I think about it. Thank you so much!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 18, 2021)

I think my laptop just stopped working. It was fine this morning, but now it can’t even power on. And I have some art stuff there that hasn’t been backed up. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2021

How am I supposed to do art now?

Never mind, it's working again. Just had to hold down the power button for a few seconds.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2021)

so much spreadsheet work to do, wish I didn't have to do it on my laptop but I would like to watch tv while I'm doing it so I have to deal with it 

also it's cold in my room and I want to cover up to be warm (I miss fall/winter lol) but I can't get comfy and I can't sit in this chair and have my blanket cover me up completely so I'm always a little bit cold :,,,,,,,,,)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Yeah, after I bought it off eBay, I remember that I could've just asked the previous owner of my 3DS if he still has the NFC reader - turns out he has, and I got it immediately today (for 20 dollars no less, 30 less than eBay). lol I cancelled my purchase on eBay, but god knows if my cancellation will be approved or not.


Ahh, nice though!

And yeah faffbay is always sus, hope it gets cancelled properly!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 18, 2021)

My mum got threatened with police action from our neighbours for pulling out small trees (that are now diseased) she planted over 15 years ago. These small trees are planted on our shared front lawn and our neighbours are tenants as the property is rented. Not once have they thanked my mum for maintaining the lawn or the general upkeep to the front of the property. It baffles me that some people will find the pettiest of excuses to make themselves feel better about their own selfish behaviour.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 18, 2021)

p sure someone hacked me here and changed my password. ive never given my password out but yesterday i logged in as usual and then today i got locked out of my account using the same password. thats not cool and thats not funny to whoever did that..


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 18, 2021)

tw for food/body talk


Spoiler: .



nvm


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2021)

relationships can be a lot. Especially with me, because I go up and down... a lot. My moods are a mess. Especially this one relationship... I think I benefit too much out of it. I don't think I help out that much. I think its better if we just stopped being close friends sometimes... because I bring him down a lot.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 18, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I am going to pass. I mean  I know people told me about trading on here, but to be quite honest with you and this may sound silly, but I don't know how to trade on here. Even though I don't like (site that must not be named) I can at least appreciate it for it handling how it is. It will give you notifications when someone accepted your offer and you can enter the dodo code for the seller or buyer to come to your island or theirs. Idk how to that on this website. I mean its just threads and most times I just see old threads if someone was selling, but then I look at the date and realize "okay well this trade is already done" so its confusing to me to know how to even trade on this site.


Yeah I know what you mean, trading is not as streamlined on here as it might be on other sites.

If you ever do want to try trading on here though, I find it's easiest to go to shops such as *this one* or *this one*. These kinds of shops are run by one person selling almost everything, and the people who run them are usually very active on TBT so the wait time might not be as long as someone just selling a one-off item. AND they always have many many reviews, usually 100% positive, so you know you won't get scammed. Just fill out the form that the shop requests, wait for them to agree to it, after that you send the agreed amount of TBT and then wait for them to message you their dodo code (or they'll message you for your dodo code). It does take a lot of refreshing the page which can be a bit annoying. Also it helps to 'like' and/or quote their post to get their attention, so that they know they have an order to fulfill.

It can be a bit daunting at first, it certainly was for me, but it does get easier!! And I largely prefer trading on TBT to Nookazon now, and it's honestly been way quicker most of the time, too.


----------



## xara (Sep 18, 2021)

depression, PLEASE **** off. i don’t have time for this.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 18, 2021)

Spoiler: edited og post to a mini rant



so im stupid and gave myself carpal tunnel, signs are obvious, no big deal. the thing that bugs me is that my mom is cheap and she clearly doesn't want me to get a wrist brace or anything. told me to suck it up, take some advil, not even trying all that hard to help my hand get better. the most frustrating part is when i told her why it started hurting, she told me to get stronger, quit band, quit trombone, all because i made one mistake since i was trying hard and pushing myself and now my hand is in pain. she plays favoritism i swear, she gives my siblings all the luxuries while im sitting here in pain, being forgotten about. sorry for the rant, i couldn't sleep.


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2021)

i inputted the wrong billing address by accident so i had to cancel my online order of clothes i made but it won’t even let me remove my card info to put in the correct one???? i’m stressing out over this LOL i already got refunded but it refunded me in store credit which kinda sucked


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 19, 2021)

I've been completely depleted of energy this weekend and did literally nothing and I just feel really lazy and crappy now


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 19, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, trading is not as streamlined on here as it might be on other sites.
> 
> If you ever do want to try trading on here though, I find it's easiest to go to shops such as *this one* or *this one*. These kinds of shops are run by one person selling almost everything, and the people who run them are usually very active on TBT so the wait time might not be as long as someone just selling a one-off item. AND they always have many many reviews, usually 100% positive, so you know you won't get scammed. Just fill out the form that the shop requests, wait for them to agree to it, after that you send the agreed amount of TBT and then wait for them to message you their dodo code (or they'll message you for your dodo code). It does take a lot of refreshing the page which can be a bit annoying. Also it helps to 'like' and/or quote their post to get their attention, so that they know they have an order to fulfill.
> 
> It can be a bit daunting at first, it certainly was for me, but it does get easier!! And I largely prefer trading on TBT to Nookazon now, and it's honestly been way quicker most of the time, too.


Well I tried to give it a try and I'm sorry to say I just don't really understand how this works. This is no indication of when someone is online, I cannot even tell if I am supposed to reply in the thread or DM them. This would not be an issue if there was some sort of "Listing" of what the item was and I noticed they have a queue where you have to be in line to get what you want. I don't really  like that because it just feels like I have to wait to get what I want.

I know you're trying to help me and I do appreciate it and I am not trying to sound rude or anything, but its not working out well for me. I guess I will just have to stick to the site (which I will not name) I would much rather have it be where its easy to understand instead of just relying on threads, because once again I cannot tell if the threads are old or new.


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2021)

jiny said:


> i inputted the wrong billing address by accident so i had to cancel my online order of clothes i made but it won’t even let me remove my card info to put in the correct one???? i’m stressing out over this LOL i already got refunded but it refunded me in store credit which kinda sucked


ok i used the store credit to basically repurchase everything i bought and the order shipped so i think i should be fine..??


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 19, 2021)

xara said:


> depression, PLEASE **** off. i don’t have time for this.



@xara, I'm right there with you. I've been through depression a few times in my life and I know how life-sucking it feels. It's like a prison you want to get out of, but it doesn't let you. And at first people try to be empathetic to you, but since it isn't something that just magically disappear in a couple of days, they eventually get tired of trying to be understanding. And it's not even their fault either, since they actually _don't_ know how depression works and feels like.

It saddens me specially knowing that someone like you has to go through this. Because I know that you're a kind and caring person, assertive and understanding. I frequently read you in this thread, offering your support to others (me included). People underestimate how much a few words of encouragement can do for a person in need of them.

I wish you the best, and whatever you're going through right now, I hope it ends soon with the best outcome possible. Please, don't hesitate to PM if you ever want to talk, or just vent out to someone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2021)

when I went on my trip a few months ago my friend borrowed one of my blankets and when I returned she told me she "washed it" (she didn't even ask if she could use it btw). either she doesn't know how to do laundry or she lied bc it smells really bad. I want to use it to cover up and be cozy while I do my work cause it's really big and comfy, but instead I have to wait til it's done washing and drying


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 19, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



upset still and worried about the two cats.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 19, 2021)

been sitting here realizing about how much i miss my best friend, we only really text and never see each other in person anymore :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2021)

guess no one is interested in drawing w me lol rip


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 19, 2021)

Just another Monday complaint. Weekends feel like they're going by way too fast. Had fun at least though. Just not looking forward to going to work since it's been a little more stressful lately.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> guess no one is interested in drawing w me lol rip


I'm sure it was just bad timing! I don't really know the context of the post, but sometimes when I ask some of my online buddies if they want to play some Smash, Splatoon, AC, or whatever they have other things going on. It does suck when you're in the mood for it and it seems like no one is there.



DinosaurDumpster said:


> been sitting here realizing about how much i miss my best friend, we only really text and never see each other in person anymore :/


Yeah I feel that. I remember when I used to hang with a lot of my close friends and now they've all kind of drifted away. It sucks whenever I feel like I'm getting really close with people they just ghost or vanish. There is a pandemic going on so your friend could be wary of that. How about seeing if they're up for some online games you own or up for a meet up of some sort? Anything is better than nothing.



DarkDesertFox said:


> Just another Monday complaint. Weekends feel like they're going by way too fast. Had fun at least though. Just not looking forward to going to work since it's been a little more stressful lately.


Yeah I def feel that. With work and school my days off are random and not together. So by the time I do get to one of those free days I have so much stuff that I need and want to do and or take care of that I never find enough time and before I know it, it's already time to get ready for the next day. It's especially annoying the closer we get to Fall as it gets dark around 5-7PM. I hate that. But on the bright side, at least you had some fun!

@xara and @GuerreraD Yeah I don't normally deal with depression all that much. It comes and goes, but during this winter I got it pretty bad. I am sure it was just seasonal depression, but it sucked. It was probably due to the fact that winter is always bleak but the pandemic being in full swing meant that I really couldn't see friends and family and it was just work home sleep on repeat because I live where it is brutally cold so there's not much you can really do outdoors. It didn't help that I had a family member with dementia living with me at the time and literally no one offered any assistance so that made me even feel more alone.

Not saying anything about that. Just that I know how it can feel and it sucks. I'm really sorry that both of you are dealing and or have had to deal with it. Some things that helped me during that time was having bright lights, eating healthier, and getting back into my exercise routine. I'm not saying these are meant for you, just that they helped me during that trying time. They weren't a cure all and happy moments were fleeting, but it was better to have a little bit of that than none of it.

And yeah talking things either in person or online can help a lot. It didn't help me any to just keep to myself and have everything bottled up. So feel free to hit me up if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2021)

I just got done with a full day of helping my family move things, and I finally get time to myself and break down sobbing.  I missed my medicine last night, but I also really just miss my mom, and my dad probably doesn't have much time left.  It's only six days until my mom's birthday and she won't even be here to live it.  Life has always been a bit tough for me, but this really just kills my mood.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 19, 2021)

Diluc said:


> I just got done with a full day of helping my family move things, and I finally get time to myself and break down sobbing.  I missed my medicine last night, but I also really just miss my mom, and my dad probably doesn't have much time left.  It's only six days until my mom's birthday and she won't even be here to live it.  Life has always been a bit tough for me, but this really just kills my mood.



I can't even imagine how painful it feels to lose a parent, let alone the possibility of losing another... I'm really sorry you've had to go through so much stress and hurt. I will be praying for you and hoping the future brightens up. I know it's difficult with everything going on in the world right now too, but hang in there!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I can't even imagine how painful it feels to lose a parent, let alone the possibility of losing another... I'm really sorry you've had to go through so much stress and hurt. I will be praying for you and hoping the future brightens up. I know it's difficult with everything going on in the world right now too, but hang in there!



Thank you, DDF.  I really appreciate it, especially coming from you.  I've already stopped crying and am slowly starting to feel better.  I talked to someone else about it and it helped.  I guess that's just grief for you, ya know?  It comes and goes in waves, and only lessens with time, but never completely goes away.  I think just the physical toll of moving things today didn't help.  I'm feeling better already.


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2021)

Spoiler



school hasn’t even been in for a month yet and already i’m ready to fling myself off the balcony. i’m so overwhelmed. i’ve spent all day working on stuff for school and now i just,, have nothing left. i’m so drained and irritable and i have an 8:30am class tomorrow. then i have night school at 6. i just. how do people do this? how do people go to school/work and still have the energy to do the things at home that need done and things that they want to do? how do they have the energy to take care of themselves or talk to their friends? i’m so depleted, and the fact that i have to do this **** again tomorrow and the day after that and the day after that for the rest of my life??

my depression has the ****ing worst timing. it’s nowhere to be found when i have nothing to do, but as soon as i’m back in school? BOOM. i hate this. i have **** to do and it’s not letting me. it physically and mentally is not letting me.

i’m really not cut out for the whole ‘living’ thing. this is awful lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 20, 2021)

wondering why I feel like crap then realizing I haven't eaten a proper meal for over 24 hours whoops


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 20, 2021)

I’m just feeling extremely depressed.


----------



## Aminata (Sep 20, 2021)

Trying hard not to be sad
running out of video games is very bad!
i don't even have a friend to talk to outside the forum 
my only fun is watching soap operas now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I'm sure it was just bad timing! I don't really know the context of the post, but sometimes when I ask some of my online buddies if they want to play some Smash, Splatoon, AC, or whatever they have other things going on. It does suck when you're in the mood for it and it seems like no one is there.


I did end up getting a few people to join so far (yay!), I was just being impatient and hoping I would get comments within a few hours. hopefully more people join!



I was woken up at 2:30 this morning by my dog who had to go potty (I took him out at 5pm and 9pm and he wouldn't go), so I reluctantly got up and did that. problem is when we came back in this kitten went into playtime/hyperactive mode and she ended up keeping me awake for the next 2 hours. I ended up having to trap her under my blanket to make her calm down.

now it's almost 9am and she's in hyperactive mode yet again lol. I feel like I'm getting a headache from being so tired


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2021)

my grandmother passed away this morning. it was likely a stroke. i... have no idea how to respond to this.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 20, 2021)

xara said:


> my grandmother passed away this morning. it was likely a stroke. i... have no idea how to respond to this.


Ohhh, xara, I am soo deeply sorry to hear this. It sounds like it was unexpected, is that right? All loss is hard, but unexpected loss is definitely the worse. Pleaseee feel free to DM me. I'm here for you and I want you to know that you are not alone. ❤


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 20, 2021)

xara said:


> my grandmother passed away this morning. it was likely a stroke. i... have no idea how to respond to this.


I’m so sorry to hear this. That must have been very hard to wake up to. I’m here to listen if you need someone to listen.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2021)

Panting old people/kids on the train who obviously don't keep their distance. Go pant on someone else and stop spreading your 'rona.


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Ohhh, xara, I am soo deeply sorry to hear this. It sounds like it was unexpected, is that right? All loss is hard, but unexpected loss is definitely the worse. Pleaseee feel free to DM me. I'm here for you and I want you to know that you are not alone. ❤



yeah, this was extremely unexpected. she’s had a lot of health issues for a long time, such as pancreatic cancer and 2 aneurysms, but i thought that she would at least have a few more years. thank you very much for responding, though; it means a lot. 



Croconaw said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this. That must have been very hard to wake up to. I’m here to listen if you need someone to listen.



yeah, definitely not a great thing to wake up to hah. thank you so much.


----------



## Holla (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm really annoyed with FedEx right now. I ordered a custom gift off Etsy for my boyfriend's birthday. It arrived in the nearby city last Tuesday. They attempted to make a delivery later that day but didn't leave the package so it went back on the truck to the city. Upon checking the tracking it said something like "incorrect address" which is impossible as the sender definitely had the proper address as I've shipped stuff to the same address from Etsy before. I requested a "hold at facility" so I can pickup the package myself after work as I pass through the city.

It's now nearly been a week and nothing has happened it's still stuck in limbo in the city and the tracking only sates "delivery date pending check back later" and "your package is not available for pickup yet." My boyfriend's birthday was last Saturday so rip. I'm just lucky he's being such a good sport about it. Still no clue when I'll get the thing though.


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 20, 2021)

Might be tmi but menstrual cramps and just overall a really irregular cycle recently. I probably have to go on high-estrogen birth control again, which really sucks cause it will most likely be a long term medication this time. Honestly I'm just sick of all the health problems I've had recently.


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 20, 2021)

food poisoning


----------



## a potato (Sep 20, 2021)

I read some pretty scathing reviews of a place I'm interviewing with, so that's not exactly something that's giving me much hope for the future. I'd like to think I won't have those problems, but it'll be quite the journey to see how it really is. I think it could be worth the experience, though. I was never really planning on staying there for more than a few years to be honest.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 20, 2021)

i bought a warming body balm thinking that sounded relaxing and i genuinely feel like my skin is blistering, it's actually quite impressive how hot it is


----------



## oak (Sep 20, 2021)

Anxiously awaiting the canadian election results, even though they won't be posted until late tonight


Spoiler



I've got a baadddd feeling conservative will win this time


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 20, 2021)

oak said:


> Anxiously awaiting the canadian election results, even though they won't be posted until late tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Same. Genuinely so nervous that will happen despite Alberta and Ontario being the poster child for why _not _to elect conservative leaders.

I’m. So. Sore.  I was helping out at a job today and I moved more today than I have in like a year lmao been a couch potato this whole pandemic and I’m so sore


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 20, 2021)

xara said:


> my grandmother passed away this morning. it was likely a stroke. i... have no idea how to respond to this.


I'm so sorry, xara.  This must be a difficult tiem for you and your family. know you posted earlier about struggling with school, too, so please don't hesitate to reach out if you want to chat about anything. 



oak said:


> Anxiously awaiting the canadian election results, even though they won't be posted until late tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Same, I think I'll face the music tomorrow morning. 


Spoiler: Unexpected situation at work



Gosh, I wish I was more comfortable with dealing with conflict and/or confrontation head-on.

A part of me regrets bringing up the situation (casual sexist comment that a male coworker made in small talk conversation; it wasn't even directed at me) with my skip-level manager, but I felt like I owed it to my current and potential future female coworkers to inform him about it.

I work with that teammate quite frequently, too, so I know he's a nice dude. Ahhhhh...

ETA: at the time my coworker made the comment, I did immediately call him out on it.


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'm so sorry, xara.  This must be a difficult tiem for you and your family. know you posted earlier about struggling with school, too, so please don't hesitate to reach out if you want to chat about anything.



thank you so much, i really appreciate you taking the time to respond. 

and good on you for bringing up that comment to your manager. conflict definitely sucks, but even if he _is_ a nice guy, sexist comments aren’t cool, so i’m proud of you for calling him out on it. i’m sure that felt pretty uncomfortable to do. ^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 20, 2021)

xara said:


> snip


Oh no, xara. That must hit you really hard to hear the news on top of some things that you already have to deal with. I want to give you a comforting hug if I could to make you feel better. I honestly don't know what else to say but feel free to talk to any one of us if you're feeling down. If you need to take some time away from the forums, that's fine too. Stay strong, xara.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



I had a scare with my phone right now. it was stuck on this screen and wouldn’t let me do anything or shut it off 



My phone kept going off charge and on charge and this message keeps coming on each time, but it never got stuck on it like this. my phone finally restarted somehow on its own. it still is doing that; i got a new base to the charge and phone cord to charge and it still is doing it so it is definitely my phone.  Tomorrow I’ll be going to get a new one. I really don’t want to since they cost so much and I don’t like leaving the house (but i want it right away). 

Feeling self conscious about my art. I want to draw people/characters better - and just draw better in general. I can’t help but doubt that I’ll get there. I am having a lot of fun still and actually am not they unhappy right now about my art; just having a moment of doubt. 

My mood is a bit crappy though. Still worried about the cats and bothered by other things.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 20, 2021)

Feeling really stressed....


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2021)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Oh no, xara. That must hit you really hard to hear the news on top of some things that you already have to deal with. I want to give you a comforting hug if I could to make you feel better. I honestly don't know what else to say but feel free to talk to any one of us if you're feeling down. If you need to take some time away from the forums, that's fine too. Stay strong, xara.



thank you so much. i appreciate you taking the time to respond.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 20, 2021)

This freakin BlackHawk company AAAAAAA

I've had to call them 3 times just to send an email to fix my issue with my card that has clearly been scammed. This whole situation feels more and more scammy cause I have to keep sending info they already got! I don't have a credit card so its not like I can use that online but after this I'm applying for one.

Edit: checked the Twitter and the only comments they have (which is like 1 comment for every 5 posts) talks about the crappy customer service and how they never resolve the issue. Shoulda checked sooner ig.

Also my parents are being a pain in the *** with not helping me with this whole credit card situation. Idfk what I'm doing and it looks like there's only one card I can apply for, but they won't help me with it cause 'now isn't the time'. Wtf not? You're at home not doing anythin, why do I have to wait for who knows when one of them can yell at me while I do the application process?

Some days I just really strongly dislike my parents.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 20, 2021)

Sick of all the naysayers saying that apartments under 1K don’t exist or laughing when I say that I’m looking for a small studio apartment under $700. I’m not making millions a year and I would never get approved for something over $700. I’ll only be making about $13 to $15 an hour and yes I’ll be working full time, but that’s not going to get me approved for an apartment that’s $1K.
I’ve found cheaper apartments on a website but of course someone had to jump in and say “those prices or wrong” and “they fluctuate and you have to call to get the exact price.” I know for a damn fact that there are people making less than that $13-$15 an hour and they got apartments. Like I’m sorry, but I’m not having this strict criteria that make it impossible to find something affordable. I don’t need “a mansion 3 bedrooms in a really nice area with everything in walking distance even though I have a car”  like maybe some people aren’t as picky as you.  My dad lives in a real nice neighborhood paying $770 for a one bedroom so I know that’s not true that “apartments under 1K don’t exist.”
Sorry for my rant but I hate my current city.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 21, 2021)

my wrist and hand are on fire. awful time to injure it since we haver our first show on friday :/


----------



## duckvely (Sep 21, 2021)

i feel so lost in my physics class :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 21, 2021)

Disney owns Family Guy now. With that title comes a character named Herbert the Pervert.


----------



## Orius (Sep 21, 2021)

Got woken up by some hammering some douche is doing upstairs.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Got woken up by some hammering some douche is doing upstairs.


Best kind of douches... we also them and they also drill, drag furniture across the floor or just make annoying sounds, ugh


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 21, 2021)

My client is getting their house bombed for cockroaches tomorrow and they insist that they can leave all of their food out on their table. Even the bug guy told them to put it in their car, but they won’t because it interferes with them going to karaoke later. I can not understand it because the last time I couldn’t even step into their house without feeling sick let alone eat food that was present while it’s being done. Bombing is very toxic and unhealthy. I’m a little concerned that they’re going to hurt themselves. I’m just glad that they no longer have pets.


----------



## Holla (Sep 21, 2021)

I’m in a really really bad mood right now for many reasons. Just need to vent. (Sorry)

Was not productive at all today at work and I have a looming deadline that’s going to be near impossible to make (aka really stressed right now)
I really need to send off job applications but that didn’t happen today again as I was late  so I didn’t have time in the morning and at lunch break I left since I was also in a bad mood
FedEx still has my package for my boyfriend’s birthday gift that was last weekend and I don’t want to deal with my anxiety to call them right now
My head, neck and back all ache
I don’t want to make the 45min drive home on the major accident prone highway right now (emphasis on needing a new job again)

Just ugh


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 21, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> My client is getting their house bombed for cockroaches tomorrow and they insist that they can leave all of their food out on their table. Even the bug guy told them to put it in their car, but they won’t because it interferes with them going to karaoke later. I can not understand it because the last time I couldn’t even step into their house without feeling sick let alone eat food that was present while it’s being done. Bombing is very toxic and unhealthy. I’m a little concerned that they’re going to hurt themselves. I’m just glad that they no longer have pets.


Now I have to fill out an incident report stating that I warned them that they could get sick if they leave their food in the house because if they get sick then it’s on file that I told them.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 21, 2021)

steam cleaners came back a second time and the pee smell is greatly improved. unfortunately, there is still one pee spot remaining and we will have to schedule again for a spot treatment :c at least the whole living room doesnt smell anymore. also we found out that hoa wont turn on the heating until winter, but its already been very cold at night so looks like we will be getting a space heater. i cant figure out if not having access to heat is legal or not in colorado, but im so tired of dealing with the landlord who minimizes our complaints and practically calls us liars d: its pretty much not worth it to reach out to her

also the neighbors now have a giant untrained dog that barks so loudly and bares its teeth at you and lunges when you just walk out to the back porch. hopefully the dog calms down after theyve lived here some, but its pretty terrifying. its a very powerful breed so its even more important for the owners to make sure they take time to train it and walk/run it to get rid of excess energy. thankfully the dog was leashed when i went onto the back porch bc our porches are only about 6 feet apart with no fencing or other barrier. tbh though will the way it was lunging and barking and growling and showing me the scary face i am fearful of what will happen if it ever gets off leash. hopefully it wont happen again bc i get so tense walking out onto the back porch now


----------



## a potato (Sep 21, 2021)

a potato said:


> I read some pretty scathing reviews of a place I'm interviewing with, so that's not exactly something that's giving me much hope for the future. I'd like to think I won't have those problems, but it'll be quite the journey to see how it really is. I think it could be worth the experience, though. I was never really planning on staying there for more than a few years to be honest.


Turns out the reviews are 100% correct which makes this decision way easier. Definitely not worth it.

Also, a client gave me a(n admittedly deserved) negative review, but their writing is definitely misleading. Luckily I think this was just a one-off. Still bummed, though. I wish there was a way to make comments on it. I provided the student with the answer after the session, so hopefully they understand and feel differently. Just give me time to think through!


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2021)

Spoiler



I know earlier I mentioned something about people getting mad at me for making a decision that made me happy. They didn’t know any of the context of the situation. 

They still don’t, but now there’s even more rumors about things not even relating to my decision. People I thought were my good friends turned out to just be fake and tell others lies about me. This is ridiculous. I just don’t know what to do, but I’m tired of it.

One of the people ended up telling my best friend that I was only friends with her because I felt bad for her. I’m so, so, mad right now. Why all this because of a decision that didn’t concern you? Something that made me happy for once? To think that I stayed with you for so long during all your hardships, for you to just do this to me?


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 21, 2021)

I’m not sure I like my new work schedule.I was hoping for an early shift, but not the earliest shift. I’m so not even an early bird, but I keep picking the early shift option, because I don’t want to have a night shift either. This wasn’t my first option, but I guess it’s better than the worst option.

I hate leaving work super late, but I hate coming to work super early. I guess I have to wake up earlier now. Right now my shift starts literally 15 minutes after, and I die a little each morning lol


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2021)

I hate how clingy I can be. Whenever I’m exchanging messages with someone for the first time I tend to double text and obsessively await responses. This is true both platonically and romantically. In the past it’s scared people off, including that abusive ex I had. At least I’ve gotten better at telling when someone is annoyed by my presence.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 22, 2021)

Neb said:


> I hate how clingy I can be. Whenever I’m exchanging messages with someone for the first time I tend to double text and obsessively await responses. This is true both platonically and romantically. In the past it’s scared people off, including that abusive ex I had. At least I’ve gotten better at telling when someone is annoyed by my presence.


You never came off as clingy to me.

I’m having a lot of anxiety lately about myself. When I’m in social situations I always feel like people hate me or I don’t know how to act because I’m so cautious about people that I usually try to get a sense of peoples personalities before I feel comfortable with them so I come off as cold or people don’t understand my sense of humor. I really wish I wasn’t like this. I wish I was good at socializing.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 22, 2021)

Why is everyone jumping on a hatch chile bandwagon?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm freaking out over something small and stupid for work and I'll probably get there tomorrow and it'll be all good, but anxiety likes me to freak out anyway

it seems that may random burst of happiness has come to an end.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 22, 2021)

still smells like pee after second carpet cleaning and three enzyme treatments over their visits. landlord wont believe us because apparently the cleaners are telling her theres no smell even though they removed their mask to sniff the ground and confirm the smell before they did any cleaning last time. going to call the cleaners since they said call back if the smell is still there and hopefully get an understanding of the reports. if they come back i will measure out the dimensions of the spot and have them sign off that it smells lol. landlord said they wont come back and she wont pay for any more carpet cleanings (even though they were completely free bc the company scheduled wrong). thats what happens when previous tenants have cats that pee all over, it soaks deep and multiple cleanings arent unusual for these untreated problems. if the cleaners dont come back, i will be hiring an inspector so that our landlord will actually believe us. she says she wants to believe us and take us seriously but she keeps treating us as if we are lying. she even called our previous landlord (my partners mom) to tell her about how were lying about the carpet and ask if we did the same to her... good thing our previous landlord called to let us know....  our current landlord emailed saying how she is super busy with being a soldier and we need to be respectful but all we have done is respectfully report our issues with the apartment and how it has been handled while maintaining the lease and paying in full on our end. no better respect that honesty and taking care of their property. hopefully i can get enough solid indisputable proof that the carpet smells like cat pee and then it will be fixed. hard when your landlord is remote and doesn't believe you

edit: left a voicemail with the cleaners so hopefully i get some results when they call back. tried calling various inspectors and cleaning companies but they cant help with confirming the pee smell. its hot today and the smell is getting so bad inside i can smell it through two face masks ;-; i wish landlord could just smell it so we could leave at this point. im not sure a forth or fifth enzyme treatment will work and i dont want to deal with long distance scheduling of construction for carpet replacement. this sucks. why is there nobody who can help short of me calling a lawyer? i dont want to escalate the situation i just dont want to smell pee anymore my goodness


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 22, 2021)

Depression. Moods go up and down so quick. 
I've got plenty of things to do -- maybe I can distract myself for a bit.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 22, 2021)

I absolutely love seeing things that probably aren't there, but I can't confirm that it _is_ there either

For context: my eyesight is bad. I am very near sighted, I see things that aren't there, and I have astigmatism and oscillopsia. Not only do my eyes have trouble focusing on things (astigmatism), esp with text on a screen, but my night vision sucks. I see shadows and objects move that aren't actually moving (oscillopsia). And to top it all off, there are times were I will see somethin out of the corner of my eye or barely see somethin that isn't there. It's usually something small and dark. I usually see somethin that looks like black birds in the dark. But today coming in my room I really thought I saw somethin brown and fuzzy on my loft bed (top bunk) that was on my balled up messily tossed blanket. I barely saw it thou. I poked in my blanket a bit but I know some animals or bugs don't come out unless their hidey hole has been compromised. Sometimes a poke in their general area won't do.

There's no way it could be an animal, and I hope it wasn't a bug I saw, but like, that's my bed! I go on there every night I sure hope nothing is getting in my bed sheets.


----------



## vixened (Sep 22, 2021)

my pc is pretty unusable now, it only last a minute before it restarts by itself. I probably have to get someone to look at it


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 23, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



My cat kept bothering me and haven’t been able to fall asleep. I was hoping today wasn’t the day we were going grocery shopping but it is and I found out i have counseling today. I am so mad. I think i’m just going to tell my counselor i’ll make an appointment if i need to talk. seriously no point talking and only getting more mad because her questions bother me even about the happier things. i really don’t want to leave the house either; i know i have to get groceries but i would rather have them delivered here tho last time we had them delivered they didn’t get everything we wanted and was overpriced. i know my mom is pretty much trying to help me get me out of the house but i think it is making me want to leave less and less.


----------



## Jhine7 (Sep 23, 2021)

Gave it my best shot by being in the Best Buy line for two hours. Showed up about 15 people too late. Maybe someday, PS5!


----------



## jiny (Sep 23, 2021)

i hate feeling like i’m on bad terms w this one person so i wished them happy birthday and whether they answer or not i guess will confirm whether we’re on bad terms or not?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2021)

I only have two VCRs and the one that is able to rewind tapes just pooped out on me. now I gotta go to a thrift store and pray that I can find a working tape rewinder or, I suppose, a working VCR. what a hassle, I was just ready to watch a movie while embroidering


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2021)

Bit bummed I didn't manage to grab older copies of two of the books in the series I'm reading, feel pretty weird having like revised modern copies them since they have a language and setting of their times, oh well.


----------



## jiny (Sep 23, 2021)

that response was not what i expected but i had too high expectations


----------



## Stikki (Sep 23, 2021)

Aminata said:


> I get sad when i being gentle with someone and the person ignores me.
> i wrote on someone's profile yesterday and he just deleted it. Why?
> thanks for that mr. now i'm feeling like a garbage


I think sometimes people have settings that hide their profile? I haven't ever really bothered with my profile on here (barely understand the whole "collectables" on here) but I know other forums I've been on that I altered some settings on so I was the only one who could view it.

As for what's bothering me: I'm ill. Blah.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2021)

I have to go buy more white yarn tomorrow, I ran out for this plastic canvas kit cause I messed up in a few places and ended up using more than I needed. kinda sucks.

maybe I'll go buy that other kit I saw while I was there a few days ago


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 23, 2021)

My tailbone hurts so much


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 23, 2021)

Spoiler: okay



he included me in his memoir and in the intro talked about how my love and affection has made him who he is today, and then proceeded to say nothing good about me at all and only talked about our bad time periods and how horrible i made him feel. After reading it i felt like the biggest ***** on the planet..  Made me cry tbh but okay. He said he didnt mean to and hes freaking out to try and change it now lol.


----------



## Neb (Sep 24, 2021)

I think I’ve made some amazing connections over the last several months, but I’m still struggling to open up with people. It’s weird because during that toxic relationship I didn’t think my mental was declining. Now I’m aware of how traumatic it was and how it’s affected my character. On the bright side I don’t think about that person much anymore. I’m only reminded when I reflect on how I’ve changed as a person (or when Spotify continues to recommend songs from their playlist). Planning my novel has helped process my trauma too. 

Like I’ve mentioned on past posts I miss parts of my old personality. I wish I could be as trusting or peppy as I used to be. No matter how much time has passed those parts never came back. Sometimes it feels like I’m grieving that part of myself. It’d be nice if I could accept my new identity more quickly.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 24, 2021)

Ahh, I really wish people would not discuss politics at work! I don't want to hear ridiculous, ignorant takes, and I certainly do not have the energy to explain in depth why you are wrong either. I'm so tired lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2021)

update: got an old copy of one of the books, but since the one new i still have is literally impossible to find unless you pay overprices online or pay overprices i'll let it be for now.

Also what's bothering me is people giving unclear/vague instructions or gives them differently to other people. Or just when they obvious cba answering an email when they clearly sit by the computer, how can you not get a notif lool....


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 24, 2021)

I was getting dressed and heard a noise and when I turned around my cat had fallen down between the mattress and footboard of my bed.  I assume she'd been trying to walk on it and slipped. She's shaking her back leg on occasion and I can't tell if she's hurt it? Stuff like this makes me really nervous, she's getting up there and definitely isn't as spry as she once was.


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 24, 2021)

Spoiler: tw: a vent about death and all that.. sorry.



my intrusive thoughts have been getting worse and worse. ever since February, i've been having such terrible thoughts. i honestly can't recall the last time i was truly at ease. i try to get my mind off of this by doing something else but nothing works. my mind feels like a damn whirlpool. i'm constantly thinking about death and other terrible things happening to my family members and me. i don't know why and i don't know how to stop it. i could be doing anything at all and then these terrible terrible dark thoughts just hit me and it makes me so so afraid. i don't want anything happening to me or my family or my friends. it's so scary. i really hate it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 24, 2021)

Had an anxiety attack earlier and now I just feel sick


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 24, 2021)

I've been on edge over some stuff that's happened at work and the negative thoughts just don't stop coming


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 24, 2021)

Spoiler:  personal



there is another concert going on behind my house. why do they need to blast the music this loud and couldn’t they host it somewhere else like at an area where there aren’t houses? I hate noise so much (the music isn’t even good).

Also blew my gems on a discount pull to try to get a unit that is boosted in upcoming event in game and no luck :/


----------



## Aminata (Sep 24, 2021)

Nobody understands me here :c
i'm starting to feel uncomfortable.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> Spoiler: tw: a vent about death and all that.. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> my intrusive thoughts have been getting worse and worse. ever since February, i've been having such terrible thoughts. i honestly can't recall the last time i was truly at ease. i try to get my mind off of this by doing something else but nothing works. my mind feels like a damn whirlpool. i'm constantly thinking about death and other terrible things happening to my family members and me. i don't know why and i don't know how to stop it. i could be doing anything at all and then i suddenly start having these terrible terrible dark thoughts and it makes me so so afraid. i don't want anything happening to me or my family or my friends. it's so scary. i really hate it.





Spoiler: reply



I've honestly been feeling the exact same way, it's really awful. it seems to get worse when i'm trying to sleep at night, when im not focusing on anything, so even then I have to distract myself. it's also been made worse because of my past trauma and seeing people on this forum who have lost family members. it kinda makes everything awful cause, personally, i could be doing literally anything then i start thinking about "oh im a third through my life and then I'm done forever" and "ive got family members who are really old and may pass away" and "my mom's health is terrible and she could honestly be gone at any moment". it's nonstop. 

maybe, hopefully soon, we can find some refuge.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 24, 2021)

My kneeeee


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

dammit i want to run but my stress fractures are starting to develop again i cant let them get bad again


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 24, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> My tailbone hurts so much



Hurts even more today  the tiny toddler chairs are so cute but my goodness  I tried to do some stretches and I just feel super lousy thank god it’s the weekend hopefully some rest helps it


----------



## xara (Sep 24, 2021)

Spoiler: tw // child neglect and verbal abuse



my mother continued to go through my grandmother’s things today, and found a journal of hers from 2009. in the journal, my grandmother wrote about the child neglect and verbal abuse i was put through by my mother; a result of her untreated mental illness. 

i don’t remember much of my childhood. i’m not sure if i blocked it out, but there’s so many memories that i don’t have, memories that i’m not sure are even real and so many bad memories that i can’t forget. so, i read the journal. 

it was bad lol. 

i learnt that the various memories that i have of my mother threatening to call children’s aid on me to make me behave are real; that despite what i’ve thought for so many years, my grandmother _did_ know that my mother had depression; that me thinking that my mother seemed to love the cats more than me wasn’t necessarily all in my head, and that she noticed it, too; that my grandmother tried to help me. and of course, i’ve saved the best part for last; 

“sometimes i think that she (my mother) is embarrassed or ashamed that -my birth name- is not what is considered average normal.”

cool.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 25, 2021)

Just really depressed today


Spoiler: Death



And I just found out one of my uncles died of cancer today and he was my favorite uncle


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 25, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler: tw // child neglect and verbal abuse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear this, xara. It's never easy to learn that your suspicions are correct. I don't know if you read or not, but if you do, I'd look into this book _Children of the Self-absorbed. _It really validates the feeling of children with self-absorbed parents, but in almost a clinical way, not a rosy, wishy-washy way, if that makes sense. Sounds like your grandmother was an amazing woman. If it were me, it'd snag that journal and keep it and hide it somewhere safe. Having that connection to your grandmother will help you throughout the rest of your life. Having her actual thought written in her actual handwriting - that's something special. ❤

Edit: I should also mention that when my mom saw this book on my bookshelf, she said something about it and I told her it was from my college psych class years ago lol  it was not. I don't condone lying, but you know, at that moment, it was the correct choice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2021)

I ran out of yarn yet again but the more I spend money the worse my anxiety gets so ig I just won't finish this project for now


----------



## Orius (Sep 25, 2021)

Had my first taste of truffle fries today. Yuck. Wasted eight bucks on that meal. Should've just ordered ordinary, always reliable French fries.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2021)

^ngl i love truffle so i'll have it haha... sorry it tasted **** though, always suck when u dont like stuff


----------



## Orius (Sep 25, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> ^ngl i love truffle so i'll have it haha... sorry it tasted **** though, always suck when u dont like stuff


Yeah, sorry, it tasted weird, like onion or some weird seasoning I couldn't make out. I prefer my fries to taste like ordinary potatoes with lots of salt on it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Yeah, sorry, it tasted weird, like onion or some weird seasoning I couldn't make out. I prefer my fries to taste like ordinary potatoes with lots of salt on it.


yeah i gotcha i just love basically anything truffle, it's defo an acquired taste


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 25, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> yeah i gotcha i just love basically anything truffle, it's defo an acquired taste


Yesss! truffle is gold


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Just really depressed today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Death
> ...



i’m so sorry for your loss, koopa. cancer is devastating. i lost a family member this week as well, so i know just how awful it is. my pms are always open if you ever need to vent or someone to talk to.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 25, 2021)

My stomach has been hurting, it’s too hot in here because they don’t turn on the air conditioner and I don’t t feel like doing any chores to keep myself busy plus I think it bothers them if I do too much anyway. I’m just sitting here with golf on the tv and half asleep counting the minutes before I can go home.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 25, 2021)

Spoiler: My Struggle of talking to people about my problems



I feel stuck whenever someone asks me about whats wrong then the moment I say they say things like "Oh you're still sad about that, move on from it its in the past" I know that I should forget about bad memories that happened to me but its hard for me as an autistic to even forget about it, because it creeps back into your mind. It affected how I see people and it affected how I view the world. Growing up I was always the "Silent one" people always gave me weird looks thinking I was boring. Then when I was encouraged to make friends it felt forced, because I had no clue of what to say to anyone and they would get tired of me repeating the same topics.

This is one of the reasons I avoid talking to people, but because I was pressured into making friends doing my school days it really damaged my mental health. I already had friends who stopped talking to me and they treated me so badly. I don't know what I did to deserve this and I am not sure why but its something I have a hard time wrapping my mind around to this day. I want to tell myself that there is good people in the world and I should just leave out these negative people, but because I have trust issues its so hard to open up to anyone who has the time or patience to even what I'm going through.

Its also bad for me because whenever I don't have anyone else to talk to my emotions become bottled up in my mind forcing me to be happy all the time, act like everything is fine, and whenever I see people enjoying their time I don't want to ruin their day by talking about my issues the moment they ask me "Whats wrong?". Its something I have to suffer with everyday and I have days where I ask myself "Am I bad person?" or "Why is it that I'm the one getting all this hate?". I grew up in such a bad toxic environment as a kid that made me had a spoiled mindest and made me think that I was the one who was making everything a big deal and how I should just "suck it up" whenever I'm going through a bad time. I don't even know what to think anymore.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 25, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m so sorry for your loss, koopa. cancer is devastating. i lost a family member this week as well, so i know just how awful it is. my pms are always open if you ever need to vent or someone to talk to. ❤


Thanks. Things have been rough for me, but it's nice that people still care about me.


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 25, 2021)

annoyed yet again.. wahoo. it's really COLDDD in my room because my dad refuses to turn off his ac. and i gots to do my work before monday lolol anyways....


Spoiler: tw: hypochondria??? health anxiety? idk bruh



im so TIRED of being so hypervigilant about any odd feeling in my body. IM SICK OF IT!!!!!!! it's terrible. it's gotten to the point where i can't even listen to a certain song because a certain lyric regarding heart attacks sends me into a spiral and where i lashed out at my sister because she made a joke about me having a poor lifestyle and going into cardiac arrest! it's not fun having a panic attack over a random pain i got in my chest when i inhale. im so tired of having a panic attack over symptoms i google. i'm tired of having my friends and family look at me funny when i talk about my symptoms. i'm tired of having to suffer in silence. I HATE IT!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 25, 2021)

My first of two paychecks that I should have gotten by now from a previous job still have not arrived in the mail. I was supposed to receive one on the 13th, and the next one of the 28th. I have an idea why I didn’t receive the first one, but I do hope my second one arrives on time. Because that reason shouldn’t apply to the second paycheck.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2021)

Work.. would be nice if they show you properly a task before teaching you the next step but okay *rolls eyes*


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 26, 2021)

just in a lot of pain physically


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 26, 2021)

My mom already left for her trip abroad. I usually get sad and a bit anxious when my family travels long distances. However, my anxiety is worse this time because of her age and COVID. She’s vaccinated already, so I should just get over this fear.

Not only that, all of her responsibilities like watering the plants and keeping the kitchen in order have been placed on top of my responsibilities.

My niece is also sick from the cold, so that was a fun round of “Is this COVID or not?”
My nephew is also teething so that’s another pleasant 9 hours to deal with.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 26, 2021)

the carpet is now dry after the last resort treatment from the cleaners (who dont have any further treatments available sadly) and i can still smell pee when walking through the living room. i just feel defeated. the landlord has had plenty of time to read their report about the very strong pee smell, but havent heard a peep from her. obviously we deserve compensation for having to live like this for a month and spend several days outside while the floor is being treated due to the smell, but i doubt she will give us anything. i just dont want to smell pee anymore. i really dont want to move as the location is great and its a cute apartment, but i cant live like this. im not sure how much compensation to even ask for or if its worth it to bring it up at all -_- should i just accept it if shes willing to return the deposit and release me from the lease?


----------



## oak (Sep 26, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> the carpet is now dry after the last resort treatment from the cleaners (who dont have any further treatments available sadly) and i can still smell pee when walking through the living room. i just feel defeated. the landlord has had plenty of time to read their report about the very strong pee smell, but havent heard a peep from her. obviously we deserve compensation for having to live like this for a month and spend several days outside while the floor is being treated due to the smell, but i doubt she will give us anything. i just dont want to smell pee anymore. i really dont want to move as the location is great and its a cute apartment, but i cant live like this. im not sure how much compensation to even ask for or if its worth it to bring it up at all -_- should i just accept it if shes willing to return the deposit and release me from the lease?


You should see if she will return your deposit. I know it will be a pain in the ass to move but smelling pee for a whole year sounds unhealthy. Your landlord will not be able to get rid of the smell without replacing the carpet, especially since cleaners already tried multiple times to clean it. I hope you find a resolution soon cause I can see how stressful this is!


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 26, 2021)

Rescued a kitten my sister and I saw got hit by a car a couple days ago, worried about his little legs because he's holding them weird and his hips seem sore, hopefully his pelvis is okay.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 26, 2021)

oak said:


> You should see if she will return your deposit. I know it will be a pain in the ass to move but smelling pee for a whole year sounds unhealthy. Your landlord will not be able to get rid of the smell without replacing the carpet, especially since cleaners already tried multiple times to clean it. I hope you find a resolution soon cause I can see how stressful this is!


thanks for your advice, oak. its only a 6 month lease so would be 5 more months, but i agree it hasnt been healthy for me physically or mentally. i guess i better start looking for other options bc youre right the carpet would probably need replacement and i dont think shes willing to do that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2021)

my appetite fluctuates so much, some days I feel like eating nonstop and then days like today I basically have to force myself to eat dinner cause I have no appetite at all.


----------



## justina (Sep 26, 2021)

Inflation. Was just at Target today and it seems like prices have skyrocketed overnight! An electric razor I bought a few months ago for $20 (not on sale) is now $30!! Also was reordering some items from Amazon that I needed and the prices pretty much doubled on a lot of things. Floss picks for my braces were always $10 for a pack of 4. I paid $10 in May and now that same item is $20. What is going on?


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 26, 2021)

how do i be more motivated?


----------



## King koopa (Sep 26, 2021)

Starting to give up on my collectible search, as no one seems to be selling a purple bat potion, or a dark egg, and especially not a wix candy. I might just end up spending my tbt on some other collectible


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 26, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Starting to give up on my collectible search, as no one seems to be selling a purple bat potion, or a dark egg, and especially not a wix candy. I might just end up spending my tbt on some other collectible


Don't give up! Keep in mind, it is nearing the season for those to be used, so they will most likely be coming out in people's lineups. Also, those that might end up being sold now might be a little pricier than usual because they are going to be in demand for the season. just hang in there and keep trying! I will say, the purple bat potion is much more likely to come across. I will keep my eyes peeled for you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Starting to give up on my collectible search, as no one seems to be selling a purple bat potion, or a dark egg, and especially not a wix candy. I might just end up spending my tbt on some other collectible


I really wish I still had my purple bat potion, I would def give it to you 


I started this small cross stitch kit this evening and I underestimated how small it really is. it's almost microscopic, I've never seen such a tiny cross stitch kit before. I can still work on it but I have to get my face really close to even see what tf I'm doing lol.


----------



## Aniko (Sep 26, 2021)

Our fridge. A few days ago it started making weird noises, so I cleaned behind in case of dust blocking the air, it worked (?) for a day, but then it stopped working during a night. The morning after, not noticing, I took a glass a milk (that looked and tasted alright) but got very sick. SO I unplugged it, in case the fan was caught in the ice or something, plugged it again 24h later, it worked! For another day... Then stopped again at 3am...Each time I had to get the coolers, throw stuff away, put the veggies outside...Family not helping because they had to deal with other calamities (like flooding, sickness and cats not behaving). We looked for other problems, did this and that, worked again! Yay! Before going to bed, checked again, the temperature is higher than it should be...NOoooo. Tried something else, worked again, stopped again, got sick again...It's like this every day for more than a week and the service can't send someone before Oct.12th.  I'm seriously considering making fermented food I will just keep in the yard.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 27, 2021)

As soon as the weather started getting cold, I can feel my body become a lot more sluggish and sleepy. Finding it hard to have a lot of energy to enjoy things.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2021)

10am and I'm still sleepy, ugh


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2021)

my cat somehow managed to injure one of her back legs last night, so i now have to take her to the vets at 5pm. this month ****ing sucks lol


----------



## Damn71 (Sep 27, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## a potato (Sep 27, 2021)

Someone keeps saying minor video game spoilers and, to be fair, it’s about WarioWare so there’s no plot or anything, but I was really looking forward to experiencing it for myself.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2021)

I was out shopping for so long and I got all the stuff i needed including the plastic canvas stuff.... but I somehow managed to forget black yarn 

also have a headache again so that's cool


----------



## Pixori (Sep 27, 2021)

Not being answered when it comes to art I’ve done for someone. It’s discouraging. 

I’m starting to think doing art comms is not for me, my anxiety is at an all time high. 

Also had some issues where a friends royally messed things up for my family plan on Nintendo and so I ended up losing money which is overall, messed up. 

Anxiety over the spinal injection I’m getting in three days and just


----------



## Neb (Sep 27, 2021)

Wooo I’m drained. Classes were fun, but they really took a lot out of me. As much as I’d like to take rest for the night I should study before I go to school tomorrow.


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2021)

my cat needs surgery. she’s overweight and old, and i am unsure if she’ll even make it off the operating table. i’m done.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 27, 2021)

Depressed and frustrated


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 28, 2021)

This month has honestly been a downward spiral. I got dumped by my indifferent ex, I might be failing two of my college classes, and with exams coming up, things feel like they’re getting out of hand. It feels harder and harder to motivate myself to do work and plan and sadness only pushes me down. It’s so draining pretending that you’re fine on social media and in person when you’re really not.


----------



## a potato (Sep 28, 2021)

Please stop trying to guilt trip me when you keep telling me I don’t have to be in a rush


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 28, 2021)

I keep making dumb mistakes at work and I worry what people think of me 

also finally had a doctors appointment and made an appointment to get my ultrasound done. The ultrasound is either going to come back normal, or its gonna show that my ovary is very enlarged and/or I have a cyst. I have PCOS so there's a pretty good chance that it's a cyst. Cysts can go away by themselves but I've been having pain in the same region for about 2-3 yrs now so I don't think that's gonna happen and I'm probably going to have to get it surgically removed


----------



## Orius (Sep 28, 2021)

I missed out on signing up for this dumb Pokémon newsletter and missed the chance to get a Zarude.

I hate event Pokémon.


----------



## Orius (Sep 28, 2021)

Should've caught that Max Raid Salamence with a master ball... sigh.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> I missed out on signing up for this dumb Pokémon newsletter and missed the chance to get a Zarude.
> 
> I hate event Pokémon.


They've always handled distro bad sadly, but, yeah damn I'm sorry


----------



## Orius (Sep 28, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> They've always handled distro bad sadly, but, yeah damn I'm sorry


Yeah, it only bothers me because I just got Sword and Shield not long ago, so not being able to complete this one possibly uncompletable part of the game just bugs me. I highly doubt there'd be any more distros, considering how Diamond and Pearl remakes are soon to be released.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Yeah, it only bothers me because I just got Sword and Shield not long ago, so not being able to complete this one possibly uncompletable part of the game just bugs me. I highly doubt there'd be any more distros, considering how Diamond and Pearl remakes are soon to be released.


Yeah, I gotcha. and yeah probably not considering how they do it very seldom unless it's for Japan *rolls eyes*


----------



## Orius (Sep 28, 2021)

Man, Dynamax Adventure can be stressful sometimes, especially because you have to think on your feet and improvise, knowing almost every Pokémon and their moves and typesets. It's not like the normal Max Raid dens where I could at least pick my own specialized and well-built team that helps compensate for any mistakes I make.

So I was in this Max Raid/Dynamax Adventure hunting MewTwo, right? And I accidentally used Taunt for the last remaining portion of his healthbar because that jerk keeps Recovering. I mean, sure, I should've predicted that he would do that and just use Taunt from the very beginning - but it just slipped my mind, okay?! Like MewTwo having "Recover" wasn't exactly the first thing that popped into my mind. I go into a Legendary Pokémon battle like this, especially against a psychic Pokémon, the first thing in my mind is just to hit that dark type move as hard as I can. I'm not an experienced competitive user, so using Taunt is often secondary for me.

Thank god there's no chat in Dynamax Adventure, because I swear to god, the things they'll say to me after seeing how I play. lol Man.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 28, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Man, Dynamax Adventure can be stressful sometimes, especially because you have to think on your feet and improvise, knowing almost every Pokémon and their moves and typesets. It's not like the normal Max Raid dens where I could at least pick my own specialized and well-built team that helps compensate for any mistakes I make.
> 
> So I was in this Max Raid/Dynamax Adventure hunting MewTwo, right? And I accidentally used Taunt for the last remaining portion of his healthbar because that jerk keeps Recovering. I mean, sure, I should've predicted that he would do that and just use Taunt from the very beginning - but it just slipped my mind, okay?! Like MewTwo having "Recover" wasn't exactly the first thing that popped into my mind. I go into a Legendary Pokémon battle like this, especially against a psychic Pokémon, the first thing in my mind is just to hit that dark type move as hard as I can. I'm not an experienced competitive user, so using Taunt is often secondary for me.
> 
> Thank god there's no chat in Dynamax Adventure, because I swear to god, the things they'll say to me after seeing how I play. lol Man.



It's no biggie! It's definitely a learning process, but overall I don't think anyone will come down on you hard for making mistakes since they give you the opportunity to attempt it again. I've made some before.


----------



## Rika092 (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh man… I have not been in a great place mentally lately and I think it’s definitely impacted my physical health as well. Strange because I would’ve thought that 2020 would be a tougher year but in reality 2021 has been the hardest for me personally.

I moved half across the world for my job and while this seems to be an opportunity that many would envy for, it has not been easy. Not only having to deal with the stress of moving over ten miles but doing so still in the midst of the pandemic has been so tricky and emotionally draining. Then my boss decide to quit before she could even get the promotion that she has promised to get me for…I’m just so angry but at the same time don’t know what I can do. This, the travel quarantines, and the fact that im alone in this new country… I think it’s messing up with my head a lot.

Speaking of alone, I’m also having a bit of a crisis right now when it comes to relationships because I feel like I’m at the age where everyone around starts to get into serious relationships or getting married, but I just haven’t had that much luck when it comes to love. Seeing my cousin who is one year younger than me getting married last month… well, while I’m incredibly happy for him for this new chapter, I’m also wondering why others seem to be able to do it so easily but I can’t lol Sometimes I feel like I’m incapable of loving someone or be loved…they all say that just be patient and you will find someone… but what if I never do?!

Lastly, I’ve been having sleep issues. I’m pretty sure it’s induced by my not-so-great mental health these days but constantly being sleep deprived certainly doesn’t help the situation to improve. Also I think I’m just having a tough time adjusting to my new apartment… I keep worrying about exposure to formaldehyde since the apartment is fairly newly constructed. I’ve been assured by property manager as well as their maintenance people that this won’t be an issue but im still not 100% convinced…

sorry for the incredibly long rant, though I know this post will probably just get buried, even writing these out have been a relief. I don’t have someone irl that I can share these feeling with as I get quite uncomfortable talking about my issues with other people, but at least I can share here so it makes me feel better


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 28, 2021)

Youtube recommended a playlist of children's music. The first song is about "jerkin' the gherkin".


----------



## Neb (Sep 29, 2021)

My classes require a large study area, but my new apartment still doesn’t have any furniture. For now I have work in the library and pray no minds me muttering Japanese practice phrases to myself. Talk about awkward…


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 29, 2021)

I have no friends, but at times I feel like I should've been around with the right people, but I was with the wrong people all this time and I was too clueless to even know what was going on until it was too late.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm doing on of the most mundane jobs at work right now and I'd really like to be doing something else. I could be working on one of the bigger projects we've got right now but my manager signed me up for this repetitive job ://


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 29, 2021)

I got woken up at least every hour last night due to odd rumbles of thunder, random flashes of lightning and torrential downpours. Today is going to be a tough day given the fact I've only had a few hours of sleep, thanks Mother Nature.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2021)

i hate case reports even if im working in a group, i feel like im rapping during the presentation and people dont understand me :"(

edit: this has been bothering me too but i wish i was better at making friends and talking to people LMAO i feel like i suck


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 29, 2021)

I MISS driving. I’m 13 days post-op so I haven’t been given clearance to drive yet. My Neuro appt is next Thursday so crossing my fingers I can drive again soon. I’ll also find out then (hopefully) when I’ll be able to go bk to work. Incision site in my neck is now starting to hurt which is actually good, since it means my nerves from being cut open are repairing. The whole area has been pretty numb until now. I still get super tired all the time which I’m told is normal but it makes me feel like a slug, cuz I just want to sleep so much. I’ve started backing off some of my pain meds so I don’t stay on them too long and I’ve quit taking the muscle relaxer completely cuz they make me nauseous all day.  Crossing my fingers I continue to heal, and can get the ok to drive again soon. I miss the ability to just run up to the store for milk whenever I need to!!!!!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



been dealing with a lot of depression lately. it is weird since a few weeks ago i was feeling good and then someone asking something on a server I am made me think about my current situation (no, i am not blaming them) which i never forgot about but have been doing my best to avoid dwelling on and since them, been feeling down.

Something else I’m feel down about but it is really stupid.

Worried about the cats outside and my cat who has another urinary infection. A bunch of other stuff on my mind too but not as much.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 29, 2021)

I gotten another 1 star review on Nookazon yet again. What happened was this person made an offer for 2 wedding tables and they wanted me to wait a while because apparently they were too busy with other offers. I tried to tell her that I was already ready and I wanted to trade, but I tried to explain why I cannot wait that long. Even though that the trade went well she still gave me a 1 star review acting as if I was being rude.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 29, 2021)

Omg I hate that my parents can keep me waiting for almost TWO HOURS but when it's time for me to leave for work at 7am, they'll rush me at 7:05 like 'are you ready or no we have to go'.

I hate when they tell me to get ready, then when I do and go out to put my shoes on, they'll say 'don't put your shoes on we're not going yet'. Then why the heck did you tell me to get ready? Now I'm on 'stand-by' for them to FINALLY say that we're leaving. Like I was ready but now that I have to sit and wait on them, then when we finally go out I feel like I'm missing something (like phone, money+card, whatever) cause I say there for so long doing
n o t h i n g.

In the timespan of them going somewhere 'quick', then I waited like maybe 20 mins, I watered 28 of my plants, ate a snack, typed and posted this and they still aren't back yet.

Also a bunch of other more serious things that make them big hypocrites that they need to get over. They need to stop pushing their way of life of how they acted at our age and listen when I tell them people in mine and sis's generation don't act like how they did in their day. Like, I can not make it more blantly clear to them but they still expect us to act how they did at their age, but not the bad stuff noooo not that.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 29, 2021)

eyes burning from ammonia lol

at least there are wonderful apartments available soon and cheaper with better amenities nearby. going to send my landlord notice tomorrow morning that we want to be released from the lease and have our deposit returned (with 30 days notice ofc). a little nervous that she will still try to deny any issue and we will have to go legal, but im going to try my best to make sure not to make her feel bad or escalate the situation at all so we can just get our money and live somewhere where we can breathe and our eyes dont burn from the pee smell. strange how hard ive had to work to not live in this, but thats the risk you take when you move long distance with no physical tour of the place d:


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 29, 2021)

My two paychecks from my previous job haven’t come in the mail yet. If they don’t come by October 15th, I’m going down to their office and asking about it. My first one should have came already and my next one is supposed to come on October 13th. I don’t really want to deal with this confrontation so I might have my grandma come with me, and she’s the type of person to demand answers.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm trying to get over the person I like but it's hard.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 29, 2021)

I wish people would stop ghosting. I understand why some people do it, but it can actually cause psychological harm to the one being ghosted. It’s painful and makes you feel like trash it’s said that it can hurt just as badly as being physically hit.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 29, 2021)

6 days in a row l haven't had much sleep My sister just doesn't care about me needing rest which is why she keeps turning on the lights in my room 5 in the morning and goes throw her stuff to get ready. And when that happens l have a hard time going back to bed. My sister really wastes her time mostly doing nothing in the room in the morning when she "gets ready" to go to work. Like plz just do everything in the bathroom.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2021



-Lumi- said:


> My neighbours are such a nuisance. Nobody wants to hear your music  I don’t know how it isn’t bothering them???? They’re playing it in their house and I can hear it in my room.


Is your house really close to their's?


----------



## Neb (Sep 29, 2021)

I want to participate in my college’s social events, but the social anxiety is killing me. I can barely hold a conversation in class, much less stay in a crowded environment. At least I’m doing okay at interacting on Discord. Most of the people on there are friendly and they typically have similar interests. If only I knew how to reach out…


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 30, 2021)

Nothing can prepare you for finding marital aids of a loved one, after they go into assisted living.


----------



## Aminata (Sep 30, 2021)

My signature disappeared 
the site is not leaving me for a new one!


----------



## drowningfairies (Sep 30, 2021)

Insomnia is hitting me so heavily lately. I’ve struggled with it for years, but recently I just cannot seem to get rest.
I’m worn out physically and mentally, but my body won’t seem to shut down for a bit to relax.

I miss sleep.


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Feeling restless again lately. Been playing Pokémon a lot recently, trying to complete my Pokedex, but with recent events, I feel like I should probably just take a break from everything now; Pokémon, Animal Crossing, etc. I know, I know, I've said it before about taking a break before changing my mind... but this time, I've actually stopped playing for about a few days now. I missed Marshal's birthday because I could barely give a crap anymore. lol Just... don't really feel like playing or just engaging with anyone (and instead just rambling pointlessly on a forum, soothing my own ego).


----------



## Merielle (Sep 30, 2021)

Doctor's appointment today.  I am very nervous. ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2021)

I have to leave at noon so ofc for the next 3 hours my mind is gonna be in a nonstop state of really bad anxiety which is always fun. it's because im anticipating it and ive always been really bad at getting ready for stuff and leaving on time since my concept of passing time changes a lot.

idk maybe if I set an alarm for 11am I'll be fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2021)

Neck hurts, probs because I sat bent over some carton boxes sorting and shelving CDs half of the day lol


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 30, 2021)

today is the day we ask for permission to be released from the lease  im so nervous that it wont be as easy as we hope and well have to go to court to not pay for this place, but we cant stay here. humidity arrived with the heavy rain yesterday and brought the smell out so much that the ammonia made our eyes burn all day ;-; thankfully its a little better today but still stinky. We applied for a place thats available mid next month so hopefully that works out and we wont have to breathe this in anymore  i feel a little desperate tbh. i really hope landlord is okay to just let us leave and return the deposit without legal trouble

edit: sent it. all we can do is wait now..


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 30, 2021)

My stomach has been hurting after eating the last two days, I’m starting to be concerned that something might be wrong


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2021)

@moo_nieu really hope that works out for you guys!!


I only worked for like 2-3 hours today and I'm so exhausted/tired, I have a headache, I could only eat a bit before I felt sick to my stomach. I don't know if I can handle working more than 3-4 hours a day. I really want to work at the library but I don't think I can handle full time, especially if it's more than like 30-35 hr/week. ugh idk


----------



## Aminata (Sep 30, 2021)

My mum is making me mad
every time i have money she asks to borrow it, the problem is that after that she never pays me! 
she keeps saying a lot of things trying to make me feel bad, i say no and she keeps asking me over and over until makes me angry. i hate when she do that! 
sometimes i wonder...
what kind of mother is this that gives things and then takes them back? 
c'mom that's not right! 
What was given should not be taken!
That is not fair!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 30, 2021)

The ultrasound came back normal, so that can only mean that there’s something wrong with my bowels.

My task at work at the moment is making me lose the will to live; it’s so tedious and repetitive and I hateee it so much  thank **** this is the last day I have to do it


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 30, 2021)

Was already having a catastrophic day today so I went to this meeting to try and make myself feel better and of course this one person who I have a really bad history with AND this person who has instilled in my major trauma in me that I wont talk about both walked in. I had a full-scale panic attack right there in the middle of the room and no one could calm me down and I started having a really bad chest pain and I couldn't breathe. It was awful. I want this week to be over.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 30, 2021)

Look, I _know_ I'm stupid. But sometimes the people around me make me feel like I'm the only smart one around. Not in a good way.

I get you can't do it in the moment, but atleast after you're bandaged up you would clean the damn blood trail OFF THE FLOOR?? Like?? Or ask someone to do it while you bandage up, I've cleaned worse than blood drops off the floor before.

It sat there for hours so by the time I got to cleaning it, it was dry and a simple wipe wouldn't pick it up. I'm a messy person, my room is untidy and there's stuff on the floor but I clean up my spills and messes at that moment. At my jobs I feel like a dang clean freak, I'm even 'cleaning manager' at my current job. Maybe I'm just surrounded by messy people.


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Look, I _know_ I'm stupid. But sometimes the people around me make me feel like I'm the only smart one around. Not in a good way.
> 
> I get you can't do it in the moment, but atleast after you're bandaged up you would clean the damn blood trail OFF THE FLOOR?? Like?? Or ask someone to do it while you bandage up, I've cleaned worse than blood drops off the floor before.
> 
> It sat there for hours so by the time I got to cleaning it, it was dry and a simple wipe wouldn't pick it up. I'm a messy person, my room is untidy and there's stuff on the floor but I clean up my spills and messes at that moment. At my jobs I feel like a dang clean freak, I'm even 'cleaning manager' at my current job. Maybe I'm just surrounded by messy people.


If someone's bleeding so much that their blood is trailing off the floor though... yikes. I would've probably been in too much shock to remember the blood trail. I mean, I might remember, but I'm just saying, that wouldn't really be my primary concern - tending to my wound would be.

Unless it's a small wound that left the trail, of course, then yeah, that's pretty lazy.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 30, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> If someone's bleeding so much that their blood is trailing off the floor though... yikes. I would've probably been in too much shock to remember the blood trail. I mean, I might remember, but I'm just saying, that wouldn't really be my primary concern - tending to my wound would be.
> 
> Unless it's a small wound that left the trail, of course, then yeah, that's pretty lazy.



Oh yeah it was a small wound, a ripped nail, but it dripped more blood on the floor than I realized it would have. I know they can't do it at that moment, but afterwards? I would def not expect anyone to have cleaned it in the moment it happened.


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh yeah it was a small wound, a ripped nail, but it dripped more blood on the floor than I realized it would have. I know they can't do it at that moment, but afterwards? I would def not expect anyone to have cleaned it in the moment it happened.


Still, a ripped nail though. That sounds messed up and painful. Hope the guy's alright. Nails are pretty sensitive, so the pain for nail injuries is pretty big.

That's why they have nail ripping as torture techniques.


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 30, 2021)

Just lost as a confirmed town in F3 on mafia with two very experienced players Sheep Villager and Geoni

I feel empty because I let everyone down  But honestly it's a learning experience (although it caused me tons of stress)


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 30, 2021)

i ate two chocolate muffins today and one of them tasted really weird, like lemon or something. ick. also, i just noticed i've posted a lot of my vents in this thread. that's kinda worrying lmaooo. anyways..


Spoiler: tw: anxiety talk and all that lmao sorry



nevermind i feel better now kinda


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2021)

I’m pretty sure that my phone charging block is a fake. I got it on eBay for extremely cheap, so I can’t say I wasn’t skeptical, but now I’m afraid to use it? I’m sticking to the USB-A cord and charging block I had set aside. I don’t want to damage my phone. I’ve been very careful and never damaged any phone I’ve owned before.

Here’s a picture of my fake one for reference. The print is kind of slanted (although it’s not real obvious in the picture) and there is a spacing error that I circled in markup.


Spoiler


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 30, 2021)

I am... beyond pissed at Pokemon right now. I just want a Scyther in Pokemon Sword that knows Roost and Knock Off. Spent hours hatching eggs before realizing I could not get those moves in this game. You have to get them from previous gens. So I paid for a one month subscription of Pokemon Home. I went to the 3DS Pokemon Bank and you cannot deposit Pokemon into the Pokebank without a pass. So I paid for the $5 pass. Got a female Scizor that knew the moves and transferred over. Only problem is, I questioned its legitimacy since back in the Pokemon Y days I had traded with a lot of cloned or hacked Pokemon. So I went to pass down the moves before realizing the moves cannot be passed down. At this point, I'm pretty frickin pissed off. So I go to trade on a Reddit and have my post immediately removed because you need to have your friend code in your flair. Absolutely done with this crap. They should have made these moves available in Sword/Shield. I wasted so much of my day on this crap.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2021)

Spoiler



never mind


----------



## Neb (Oct 1, 2021)

No matter where I go people irl always find me creepy and scary. I changed my fashion and loosened my walking, but I still get the same comments. I even avoid eye contact in order to stop my old staring habit. What do I have to do to get a break?


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2021)

my whole body is soooreeeee


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

My McDonald's delivery is delayed again tonight (probably due to the bad weather conditions, raining and all, resulting in no drivers picking up my order). Guess I'll have to go hungry again tonight.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 1, 2021)

Neb said:


> No matter where I go people irl always find me creepy and scary. I changed my fashion and loosened my walking, but I still get the same comments. I even avoid eye contact in order to stop my old staring habit. What do I have to do to get a break?


Try not to care what people think so much, I know that’s easier said than done, if you’re feeling nervous around others if your posture is stiff and you feel awkward and don’t know how to act; people will pick up on that. Anyone who makes a comment to shame another person unprovoked like that doesn’t seem like a very nice person to me at all, so you should try not to waste too much energy on caring what they think and more time on self love. You’re a nice person and I’ve caught glimpses of your personality and you seem funny, smart, and kind. Those people; they just don’t matter.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2021)

:33 < identity crisis i feel so unlike myself lately


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 1, 2021)

I've been getting headaches more often lately. I would go to sleep early but last time I did I woke up at 3am and it was hard to go back to sleep. Plus tomorrow I have to wake up early. Not 3am early, but still I don't want to wake up earlier than I have to.

Also this week when I eat lunch on my break, my stomach hurts afterwards.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 1, 2021)

Last night a mosquito kept buzzing by my head. Each time I would freak out, try hitting it, sit up, and my heart would start pounding which made it difficult to slept. This kept happening until 3 am. Even though I tried putting my sheets over my face it was able to bite my jaw and blood got on my pillow.

But today I have someone coming over for the first time. I moved a couple of months ago now but have not finished packing (in part because I need more storage things) and there's trash and I need to clean blah blah so I'm kind of stressed. I tried to change the plans last minute but looks like it's going through so at least I'm being forced to get my stuff together.


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

I wanna watch _No Time to Die,_ but it's only available in theatres instead of any streaming service. However, theatres in my country are all "Vaxxed Halls" nowadays with safe-distancing and all that, which is fine and all, but there also seems to be a strange requirement that you need to buy TWO seats in a single booking. I always watch my movies alone, so this is a major problem for me.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 1, 2021)

landlord said she needed the weekend to think about if she can handle another move right now... what? she realizes we are being polite in letting her out and paying to live in a horrid pee smell right? im calling the city department of public health & environment when they open on monday. even if she decides to let us leave, im so mad at the complete disregard for our daily suffering due to her negligence and intentional ignorance of the situation. its getting cold so i cant just sit outside to avoid the smell anymore. this is absolute madness that someone could not realize how entirely messed up this situation is. i am distraught. i have made sure to find the exact section of law that this pee violates, and guess what else i found. there are even more violations of health and safety here. you cant just buy property and rent it to people to rake in those sweet overpriced rents; you have to actually maintain the property up to the standards required by law. im done. i dont care how much legal crap i have to go through, it cant be worse than actually having to smell pee inside everyday and pay for it and be told that the problem doesnt exist. now she needs to think about if shes able to handle another move right now???? like where the actually flipping flip is your brain and where is your empathy for your tenants suffering at your hand and paying you money for it


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm not sure what to do. I have a friend whom I've known for years, who is on the spectrum. She's a content creator and recently had a bad experience with someone through her videos who is also on the spectrum. It's not like he was doing anything bad. He just doesn't understand because hm... maybe it's because he has a hard time with that? As someone who is also on the spectrum, I sometimes have difficulty understanding boundaries. ANYWAYS. Instead of her trying to reason with this person more thoroughly, she blocks him everywhere because she's uncomfortable. Which I can completely understand. However, I log onto Facebook and see her making fun of him and calling him things such as 'mental case', 'freak', etc. And to make things worse? All of her friends are ENABLING this behavior. I've known her for years, I love her to death, and I feel like I NEED to say something. This behavior isn't right to me. Kicking someone when they're already down is disgusting behavior to me. But the fact all of her friends are enabling it, and joining in on it too? I don't know what to do. I'm so frustrated to the point of tears. I would privately message her, but I'm concerned she'd post it publicly (she's done this a few times before with other people). I feel like the best thing to do would be unfriending her and moving on. But I can't tolerate this group bullying this guy? I'm just... disappointed.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 2, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> landlord said she needed the weekend to think about if she can handle another move right now... what? she realizes we are being polite in letting her out and paying to live in a horrid pee smell right? im calling the city department of public health & environment when they open on monday. even if she decides to let us leave, im so mad at the complete disregard for our daily suffering due to her negligence and intentional ignorance of the situation. its getting cold so i cant just sit outside to avoid the smell anymore. this is absolute madness that someone could not realize how entirely messed up this situation is. i am distraught. i have made sure to find the exact section of law that this pee violates, and guess what else i found. there are even more violations of health and safety here. you cant just buy property and rent it to people to rake in those sweet overpriced rents; you have to actually maintain the property up to the standards required by law. im done. i dont care how much legal crap i have to go through, it cant be worse than actually having to smell pee inside everyday and pay for it and be told that the problem doesnt exist. now she needs to think about if shes able to handle another move right now???? like where the actually flipping flip is your brain and where is your empathy for your tenants suffering at your hand and paying you money for it



Sorry, Moo that you’re still dealing with this. I think that’s a good decision on your part. I hope things improve for you soon. Please stay safe too .



Spoiler



I’m worried about a couple of my friends/acquaintances.

I listened to an interesting discussion on voice over tonight on twitter and it was very interesting and informative; at the same time I think even if I had money was independent, I don’t think it’d be possible for someone like me and at my age to get into it, which kinda saddens me since it is the only job i thought I’d might be able to do.. I’m still going to ask some questions next time he hosts this and if he picks me to speak.

been feeling clammy last few hours and arm has been swollen and sore since i woke up. i think i bumped the too part on something yesterday but not hard enough for both joints to be completely sore. I want to keep working on the drawing for goomy but am not feeling too good now.

I’m hoping I’ll feel better tomorrow. I want to finish this drawing asap (without rushing it).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 2, 2021)

My grandpa died today and im not sure how to react because i didn't really know him all that well.


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

McDonald's delivery is still in a lockdown for some reason. It says that it's "temporarily closed 'till tomorrow." Yeah, right.

Oh well. Glad I bought a bunch of snacks yesterday night.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> My grandpa died today and im not sure how to react because i didn't really know him all that well.


It can be strange when a relative you didn't know well dies. Outwardly, just be respectful and try to sympathise with the people in your life who this is impacting more strongly. Imagine if it was your mother or father that had just passed - that is how one of your parents is feeling right now. Focus on supporting them and don't ask too much of them right now.


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

I remember when my grandma died, my grandma whom I hadn't had any contact with since I was a kid. Sure, she was a sweet ol' granny who doted on me as a child, but that's in the past and I guess that over the years, I've felt apathetic towards my own family, especially my father whom I _really_ didn't get along with. When he died half a year ago, I barely shed a tear and merely complained about his flaws at his funeral. I'm kinda glad he died to be honest; he was an ***hole.

My only fear was that he would haunt me and seek revenge on me for all the grievance we had towards each other. We Chinese are superstitious like that.

Like, these relatives and friends of mine kept making a big deal out of me crying over my dad someday if he ever dies, and all I ever did was going "Good riddance," so I don't even know what they're talking about. They clearly had no idea the kind of relationship my father and I had. He used to hit me with a rattan cane as a kid. A lot. Got what he deserves.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 2, 2021)

lmao im really sleepy
also what is it with all of the events im involved in this weekend, i have three (3) events and they're all happening within the same hour. i literally did nothing else today, why was everything scheduled at the same time
anyway i know what to prioritize since i'm the vice chair of one of the said events and this one was in my calendar longer than the other 2 events, im just kinda sad i wont be able to participate in all since i really want to :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2021)

idk why but I already feel really overstimulated today, problem is that no stimulation drives me crazy but on days like today any stimulation (tv, music, etc) also drives me crazy. wish I could've gone back to sleep for a bit longer ;;


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk why but I already feel really overstimulated today, problem is that no stimulation drives me crazy but on days like today any stimulation (tv, music, etc) also drives me crazy. wish I could've gone back to sleep for a bit longer ;;


Same here, overstimulated. Which is why I ended up spamming in the forum today, just reviving old threads and stuff. Just stimulated with no outlet to go to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2021)

I knew I shouldn't have ****in gotten up today


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

I knew I shouldn't have tried that activity again. I mean, you would think you would've learned from your experience from engaging with people by now, but nope.

Well, better luck next time, buckaroo. Just try to stay away from said activity. I mean, I've got my binge-watching going on, and that kept me happy for a while, but I got greedy and wanted something more out of my daily hobbies. My bad, I guess. Should've remembered what happened in the past.

Just another abandoned village in my long list of career.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 2, 2021)

Semi-long venting post about social media… and how forums are better.



Spoiler



Facebook… 
I see people asking questions, and the answers people get are so condescending. It’s always “you know google exists” or “omg, it’s just a ____, karen.” It’s just super negative. It seems like everyone has the impression that their answer is the only correct answer. The laughing react gets used in situations it should never be used in. I guarantee most people’s most used reaction is the laugh react, just constantly laughing at posts they disagree with. Why not just agree to disagree or leave it alone? Stop asking for drama instead of stirring the pot. With this forum, I like how there is no laughing react or angry react.

Whenever someone does disagree, and they disagree in a nice manner, there is no need to dig through the other person’s profile and attack them. I’m not even talking extreme issues, just simple comments about sports or certain foods or places to go. They’ll resort to attacks like calling the OP ugly or calling them derogatory terms if they are not straight or do not appear to be straight. I legit saw someone call someone else’s dog ugly in their profile picture because they posted an opinion about a sports team. It’s not right to resort to personal attacks. I’ve been on the receiving side of it…and you cannot change my mind with this one: When you use a profile picture that isn’t you and someone tells you “says the person with a pic of their dog…” it’s a no win situation. If your profile pic was actually you, they’ll just find reasons to bash you about that. Some of these people just hide behind a computer screen, no guts in real life. I just deactivated my Facebook and changed my password to random letters.

Forums are so much more laid back and respectful than social media. They have a much better environment. And how social media took over I’ll never understand. I want to go back to the days forums in general were popular. And a shoutout to TBT to still being relatively active in 2021. That’s amazing considering everything else.


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Semi-long venting post about social media… and how forums are better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forums do have a more controlled environment that differentiates itself from the usual Internet rascals you'd find, but having been on the Internet since I was 10 years old for the past 21 years, I guess I'm pretty used to that kind of environment on the net, anonymous people just using their anonymity to be the worst human beings on Earth. Has it made me jaded towards people over the years? Sure. But I feel like it's like piracy, or in a more cynical sense, it's even like one of the many causes in America - it's very challenging, almost impossible to really change anything when it's just how it is, a widespread attitude that's way too ubiquitous to control unless you're some politician (or Emma González). So I've chosen to not even care about Internet attitude anymore and just roll with it, to take what pleasure I can get out of this chaotic Wild West.

I do agree though that Facebook has issues. I still remember the many victims who suffered more than just personal attacks on Facebook. I mean, I can't get too specific here without getting too graphic, but if you recall, there were those bullied victims back then who had their entire lives ruined because their classmates were pretty much lynching them. It gets very, very ugly very fast, spreading like wildfire. American highschools, man, it's just not a pretty picture. And now, imagine what they could do, how much damage they would do if they could get away with it? That's the Internet for you.

Also, social media? That's just surface level. Don't get me started on the Dark Web and stuff. The bullies on Facebook are just small-time hoodlums. They're bad, but there are far worse things out there on the Internet. I'm just glad I've managed to avoid getting doxxed over the years. That stuff can really mess with your life, your home exposed to the entire world. Technology might have improved, but it also means that information travels so fast now that the whole world can not only just laugh at you, but know where you live in an instant.

Sorry that I kinda went off-topic there and just started rambling, but yeah, the Internet's not a nice place. And you know, Internet forums are great for their controlled environment, but it also really depends on the kind of community you're dealing with. I've known my share of lynching in forums too, with mods and admins banning people for their opinions. It's literally on the news and on YouTube, how people share their experiences of being banned from forums for exaggerated reasons. I remember Angry Joe got banned from this one forum I won't name because of his videos (which are meant to be a joke). With forums also comes gatekeeping.

But that's a whole other topic I won't delve into.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2021)

art block and i really need to finish this piece ugh...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 2, 2021)

I don't think we'll ever contain this delta outbreak like we've done in the past. Our biggest city is still under lockdown, the longest its ever been in lockdown before, and there's not too many signs of the outbreak slowing down. We're gonna have to learn to live with it, but with so many idiots out there who won't get vaccinated, it isn't gonna help our situation. It's disappointing to me that we have to move away from the elimination strategy as we've prevented so much sickness and death so far, and people not getting vaccinated is only going to bring more sickness and death if we don't contain this outbreak/just let the virus in. People don't want more lockdowns, but also don't believe in the vaccine, and I???? I'm just at a loss at some people's thought processes.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 2, 2021)

I cried at work today like the over-sensitive, doesn't-know-how-to-deal-with-negative-emotions person I am cause I thought I maybe accidentally hurt a dog.

Later a coworker told me the owner said the dog is just like that and that I didn't do anythin to her.

But I still wonder if I was told that just to calm me down or somethin. One of my other coworkers asked if I wanted cake (birthday at work today) but I shook my head and said no. Maybe she picked up I wasn't feeling good, or because I denied cake which I don't normally do, so she asked if I was okay. I just lied and said I was fine. But once she went back to doing her thing, her asking me if I was fine broke me and I cried to myself. I still think I was told that and that it was a lie, and that maybe I did hurt the dog by accident,and that I was told she's just like that since I was upset about it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 2, 2021)

I really can't be bothered writing this report for uni, but I know I have to do it in order to graduate.

Also I went for a walk up a steep hill a couple hours ago and it has really hit my asthma hard because I'm still wheezing lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 3, 2021)

What am I ****ing doing with my life....

Went to the library to try and study, then haven't done ****. Now I'm tired and gonna go back to my dorm LOL


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 3, 2021)

Today was very rough. I've been working at my job for about 10 months now, and seeing people who have been working there less than I have, get promoted or recognized for their hard work just hurts me. 

Spoilers contain more context.



Spoiler



I train all the new hires, I bust my butt working for this company for really bad pay, I make minimum wage pay for my state. I haven't received a single raise, promotion, or any employee recognition (employee of the month and such), since I've been working here. My assistant manager gave me this cashier to-do list and it was such an overwhelmingly long list, for someone who has to be at their register for 99% of the shift. They had told me they were starting to reinforce the list since most of the cashiers seem to neglect it (I can only wonder why...) and I was just upset and disappointed by how much the higher-ups expect of us for such a terrible pay. I know it can be a LOT worse. However, it's incredibly disappointing because I've seen two new-ish employees get promoted before me and/or get raises before me. They claim I haven't been promoted because of the fact I can't work a whole lot of hours (I can't work anything more than 30 a week, I can't work full-time unless if I wanna lose my health benefits). I just think that's... horrible? Seeing other coworkers make more than me for doing the same amount of work (if not less), just makes me feel really crappy.

I was bawling my eyes out in the break-room because I feel so undervalued and unappreciated. I love my coworkers SO much. It's why I refuse to leave. I used to think having a good group of people to work with was worth more than being paid terribly. Which is why I don't want to leave. I LOVE everybody I work with, I'm so invested in this job and attached to these people... Anyways.. Once I calmed down, I finished my shift and went home. My favorite coworker messaged me telling me our boss wanted to promote him. He hasn't even been working here a full month? It was such a GIGANTIC slap in the face. I cried for 30 minutes. I just want to feel appreciated for the work I do. But I'm too scared to confront my boss about it. My boss has told everyone except for me I'm the best cashier they have, but... it really doesn't feel that way. My mom told me maybe my boss can only see me working as a cashier because it's my 'best fit'? I'm nice to every customer, I'm patient, etc. But I'm not treated the way I feel I deserve to be treated there. I feel overdramatic? But at the same time I know it's valid to feel this way? My boss always wonders why they keep losing valuable people.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2021)

Spoiler



Still a bit stressed from something that happened tonight but I think things are okay. I talked to someone about it and it helped a lot.


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2021)

my body hurts


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 3, 2021)

It's times like these I wish I could drive/have insurance on my car...

So I can go frickin GROCERY SHOPPING for my DAMM SELF (and sis) to actually have some food to eat for lunch, instead of 'throw together whatever we have'. That, or, my parents letting my sis and I have more freedom/independence so we can go out or order delivery.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 3, 2021)

jiny said:


> my body hurts


Sorry to hear that! I don't know what exactly hurts, but if it is joint or muscle pain, I hear that epsom salt baths can help soothe the pains. I hope that you feel better!



Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bit stressed from something that happened tonight but I think things are okay. I talked to someone about it and it helped a lot.


Sorry to hear about your situation Dun. I know it's not much consolation, but you can always hit me up with a pm if you need someone to talk to. I may not have been posting actively these past few days, due to things hitting the fan, but I do log on daily for a tiny bit. So feel free to chat if you need it!

@Mimi Cheems Take it from me, I had plenty of jobs where I loved the company of the people I worked with. Not for. But with. You can and always will find colleagues that you get along with at any other job. It's hard to leave a place where you committed so much of your time. I totally get that because I have been there. But just like you I wasn't being appreciated for what I was doing for them and eventually that cashier list is just going to get bigger and bigger. Give those greedy SOBs a inch and they will take a mile.



Spoiler



There's a reason why the workforce is so understaffed. Yeah unemployment benefits for covid being given plays a factor. But the workforce still in commision is wising up and realizing they don't need to take the abuse anymore because corporate america just can't find the people. If you really want this job and want to feel valued, you could always give the ultimatum for a pay raise or you're leaving. If you don't do anything, nothing is going to change.

The only reason I've gotten any of my promotions and payraises is asking for them. I've never had any job just come up to me and say 'Hey I'm promoting you.' Either they're all squeezing your boss for a raise/promotion or your boss is so scared of losing staff he is just going crazy with promotions to keep them. I'm sorry I can't really give feel good vibes...but I would rather give you mho





Croconaw said:


> Semi-long venting post about social media… and how forums are better.


It's not necessarily forums, because I love discord just as much as I like forums like TBT. It's more in that with social media you are just barraged by everyone and you can isolate what you want to see in forums/discord. And to a lesser extent reddit due to their subcategories, but most users there are just tryhard trolls and edgelords. Like the most upvoted comments for someone asking a legit question are always something rude, witty, or unrelated. Or all of the above. And just for clout/upvotes.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 3, 2021)

****ing rich folks not willing to offer a goddamn ride to the grocery store... nyehhhh


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2021)

Spoiler



Jaw hurts really bad again. I keep clenching my teeth without meaning to  as I work on this drawing. Can’t draw now because the pain is really bad and is going into my ear. i took a pain pill not too long ago so can’t take another one yet :/.

edit: messed up noticeably on my drawing and found a small hole on the paper. i was able to tape it on the back but was hard coloring over. 

my phone is being stupid again going off charge and on and so my battery is down to 20%. Tuesday i should be getting a new phone.  wish i didn’t need to get one but i have had this for a good amount of time.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 3, 2021)

Nookazon continues to become more worse than it was last year. I just finished my report with this one person who gave me a 1 star review and after feedback this is what I get from the mod:

" Hello again. I've spoken to the user about the situation. The low review didn't have to do with how the trade itself was carried out, but the conversation in chat itself. They felt as though you were putting them to shame, saying how much it upsets you to wait for traders in the site. Even though you stated that you did not mean to be rude, your words didn't make this a pleasant trading experience for them and considered this to be a bit rude. According to our review guidelines, leaving a review if you considered a trader to be rude is, in fact, valid, and given the fact that rudeness is subjective, there's not much that I can do here. I'm sorry that I can't do more to help in this occasion. Thanks for your understanding in advance "

First of all, let me clear up the confusion.  I literally gave her what she wanted and I got what I wanted. I don't understand why she had to give me a 1 star. This isn't fair.  Its not like I "insulted" her or called her names. So I was trying to express my frustration how painful it is to do trades when you have so many offers accepted, I literally had to keep everyone updated of what was going on.. Some people gave me 1 star reviews because they thought I was not able to do the trade, even though I told them to be patient. 

I swear  There needs to be a balance between constructive criticism or feeling "pressured" to give someone a 5 star review even though that the experience was painful. I once had to fil a report over someone giving me a 1 star review, because when I gave them a 4 star review they got all upset with me which is the reason why I take stuff like this very seriously.. Its hard to know when someone is being honest.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2021)

i really want the puma x animal crossing hoodie but im literally only $5 short  i might be getting paid this week so fingers crossed it won’t be sold out by the time i get enough money to buy it


----------



## Neb (Oct 4, 2021)

I’ve been trying to be affectionate to the friend who had a crush on me, but now they’re acting more platonic. Did they change their mind on me or what? Ugh, I don’t understand this sort of thing at all.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 4, 2021)

the module literally just started now and we're already entering with a quiz/exercise. some asked for an extension to give people a chance to study the case first and the prof was like "I already gave you the materials yesterday though," but sir yesterday was a sunday?? it's a rest day from the previous module? I dedicated last sunday for non-academic activities because it's all i've been doing the past week, so i absolutely hate it when the professors expect me to just continuously study especially during an intermodule weekend.    please just give me a day of break from acads i cant stand it


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 4, 2021)

there's a fair bit of casual sexism in my workplace, and I don't know how to feel about it. Am I surprised by it? No, since my workplace is 98% men. I'm literally the only women in my division lol. Today a coworker made a comment saying that their/my manager would give me less work since I'm a women and??? No?? That's not how things work. Another older coworker who was my foreman at the time also once commented that he didn't know how to delegate work to me since I'm a women. To this day that statement still confuses the hell out of me. I'm guessing he meant it in a way as in he doesn't know if I can manage certain tasks or not. There's also been countless times when I've needed to lift something heavy and someone has stepped in and grabbed it for me thinking I can't do it. One time in particular I was told to carry something heavy that I didn't realise was heavy, I picked it up and started to carry it and the boys laughed at me as they were joking and said they'd carry it for me. I proceeded to carry it and told them it wasn't too heavy for me and walked away. They went hella quiet after that lol. I don't know if all this stuff is major enough to make a comment about as its more of an annoyance than anything.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2021)

feeling bloated ;x


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 4, 2021)

Going through a bad depression phase. The person I love might end up with someone else and even though I have hope things might work out between us, I feel like I may have waited too long figuring things out. I won't know for awhile if things will work out or not which is the hardest part. I have to drive to the building tomorrow and Wednesday which is going to be awful when I'm feeling this down. I just feel sick to my stomach about the whole thing and my heart is heavy. I have to pray every day that things will work out.


----------



## oak (Oct 4, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> there's a fair bit of casual sexism in my workplace, and I don't know how to feel about it. Am I surprised by it? No, since my workplace is 98% men. I'm literally the only women in my division lol. Today a coworker made a comment saying that their/my manager would give me less work since I'm a women and??? No?? That's not how things work. Another older coworker who was my foreman at the time also once commented that he didn't know how to delegate work to me since I'm a women. To this day that statement still confuses the hell out of me. I'm guessing he meant it in a way as in he doesn't know if I can manage certain tasks or not. There's also been countless times when I've needed to lift something heavy and someone has stepped in and grabbed it for me thinking I can't do it. One time in particular I was told to carry something heavy that I didn't realise was heavy, I picked it up and started to carry it and the boys laughed at me as they were joking and said they'd carry it for me. I proceeded to carry it and told them it wasn't too heavy for me and walked away. They went hella quiet after that lol. I don't know if all this stuff is major enough to make a comment about as its more of an annoyance than anything.


Sorry you've been having to deal with these guys. My work is 90% men also so I know the feeling. Unfortunately you're paving the way for the next generation of females to be more comfortable in male dominated jobs. I use the word "unfortunately" cause men really should learn to keep their sexist thoughts to themself. Some guys at my work still believe women/femmes shouldn't be a longshoreman. I guess we will just have to keep taking up space until we force them to accept us! Honestly don't be afraid to be rude back if someone else starts it. I'm wishing you the best in the future mate!


----------



## deana (Oct 4, 2021)

Some teenagers stole some stuff from the store and I feel bad for not catching them. I _thought_ I was watching them pretty well enough but apparently not. My manager is not mad but I still feel bad.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 4, 2021)

submitted my report to the health department. all i can do is wait now. i cant believe how much time and effort have been put into resolving this, and we are still dealing with it


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 4, 2021)

Spoiler



My phone did not charge at all again last night.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2021)

I have a cold sore. It’s not a big deal as I’ve gotten them before, but they’re annoying. It’s a shame the cream is expensive. The Carmex cream works best for me. It usually disappears within five days.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 4, 2021)

i have so much homework, most of it is from world history class. i have to finish an outline and then finish my 30 definitions, at least the outline and definitions aren’t technically due until thursday but i don’t want to wait until the last minute. my teacher is trying to drown me with homework and here i am procrastinating.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 4, 2021)

My throat hurts from allergies and the guy I look after for work is in a bad mood today snapping at his wife for asking questions saying she doesn’t listen. Dude could you start fights when I leave because I don’t want to listen to it. Also when I was doing laundry I found a few of her shirts in the laundry basket still folded up. I fold their laundry for them and all I ask is that they put them away and my guy does it, but she didn’t.


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I have a cold sore. It’s not a big deal as I’ve gotten them before, but they’re annoying. It’s a shame the cream is expensive. The Carmex cream works best for me. It usually disappears within five days.


God, I hate those. I always get tempted to bite my sores.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 4, 2021)

apparently the health department cant do anything about the pee odor even though its been negatively affecting our health. im confused why bc it should fall under substances, contaminants, materials, or environmental conditions harmful to human health. i have plenty of credible documentation to prove how inhaling ammonia is harmful to human health. i just feel hopeless. they arent even sure who to refer me to. we cant afford to go legal. they did find moisture in one of the water damaged areas and i showed the video of the small leak we found in the door frame when it rained, so thats going to be reported to the landlord and she will have to fix it, but shes already said shes not going to fix the pee problem so idk what to do. i feel so hopeless. my nose is stinging and i frequently find blood on the tissue when i use it, my eyes are irritated, and my skin is itchy. ive suffered extreme stress on top of all of it. all of this and i will likely have to go 5 more months in these conditions. how can there be no help. permanent lung damage is associated with long term ammonia inhalation so who knows how much worse off my body with be in 5 months. who knows maybe my immune system will be so compromised that i will contract and die of covid. all of this and not even the health department can help? it makes no sense. i feel so hopeless and am just trying my best not to keep crying. its all my fault too bc i wanted to find an apartment to move into and not into my partners moms house while we looked for one. its all my fault and i have no way to fix it and were suffering. even the dog has been sneezing some lately. i have no appetite due to the air inside and i feel so lightheaded from not eating and with all of the crying. im a mess. my partner is not happy with me and hes right everything ive done to try and fix this has made it all worse. its my fault were here and not at his moms house like he wanted. its my fault our landlord now doesnt like us because i didnt let the pee go. its all my fault and my nose stings. i cant handle all of this stress. i feel like dirt thats been rubbed into concrete and is now permanently stuck and spread out in tiny particles across said concrete. my head hurts. i know i need to eat something but im not hungry. even being outside in the beautiful weather doesnt help. maybe ill just go for another walk anyways. i dont do anything here but cause more problems anyway


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 4, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> apparently the health department cant do anything about the pee odor even though its been negatively affecting our health. im confused why bc it should fall under substances, contaminants, materials, or environmental conditions harmful to human health. i have plenty of credible documentation to prove how inhaling ammonia is harmful to human health. i just feel hopeless. they arent even sure who to refer me to. we cant afford to go legal. they did find moisture in one of the water damaged areas and i showed the video of the small leak we found in the door frame when it rained, so thats going to be reported to the landlord and she will have to fix it, but shes already said shes not going to fix the pee problem so idk what to do. i feel so hopeless. my nose is stinging and i frequently find blood on the tissue when i use it, my eyes are irritated, and my skin is itchy. ive suffered extreme stress on top of all of it. all of this and i will likely have to go 5 more months in these conditions. how can there be no help. permanent lung damage is associated with long term ammonia inhalation so who knows how much worse off my body with be in 5 months. who knows maybe my immune system will be so compromised that i will contract and die of covid. all of this and not even the health department can help? it makes no sense. i feel so hopeless and am just trying my best not to keep crying. its all my fault too bc i wanted to find an apartment to move into and not into my partners moms house while we looked for one. its all my fault and i have no way to fix it and were suffering. even the dog has been sneezing some lately. i have no appetite due to the air inside and i feel so lightheaded from not eating and with all of the crying. im a mess. my partner is not happy with me and hes right everything ive done to try and fix this has made it all worse. its my fault were here and not at his moms house like he wanted. its my fault our landlord now doesnt like us because i didnt let the pee go. its all my fault and my nose stings. i cant handle all of this stress. i feel like dirt thats been rubbed into concrete and is now permanently stuck and spread out in tiny particles across said concrete. my head hurts. i know i need to eat something but im not hungry. even being outside in the beautiful weather doesnt help. maybe ill just go for another walk anyways. i dont do anything here but cause more problems anyway



Sorry friend. Just wanted to tell you I’m here for you if you need me. Please don’t say that about yourself. I don’t know what happened aside from what you put here but I believe you did nothing wrong and you did not cause more problems.  Hang in there . I hope things get better soon.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 4, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> snip


Probably a stupid question, but can you get a drs note? Or see if you can get a free consultation with a lawyer for advice?


I’m going to need a bigger tote. Oh what have I done? Also going to be fun vacuuming this out of my car.


Spoiler: 😧


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Okay, so clearly, Nookazon has its problems. Not 30 minutes in, and I'm already having frustrations - not with the users though, but the interface. It's a bit awkward sometimes to ensure trades go smoothly when the opposite party don't respond for 10 mins, and you still have 5 more offers backing up the line, triggering my anxiety. lmao

Sigh. This site is stressful.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 4, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry friend. Just wanted to tell you I’m here for you if you need me. Please don’t say that about yourself. I don’t know what happened aside from what you put here but I believe you did nothing wrong and you did not cause more problems.  Hang in there . I hope things get better soon.


unfortunately it is my fault. if i had agreed to stay at his moms then we could have inspected apartments in person and this probably wouldnt have happened. his mom has a beautiful ranch only 5 hours away, but i didnt want to waste time on finding a job and apartment while i could run out of money (she is a 30 min drive from town so online work would have been my only option) and i pushed for us to find our own place instead. if i had just agreed then everything would have been okay. now ive wasted a month of our time and stressed us both out and our health is at risk now too.



Totoroki said:


> Probably a stupid question, but can you get a drs note? Or see if you can get a free consultation with a lawyer for advice?
> 
> 
> I’m going to need a bigger tote. Oh what have I done? Also going to be fun vacuuming this out of my car.
> ...



yeah im guessing a free consultation is my only next option, but im feeling hopeless. it seems like everything ive done has only made everything worse so im not super keen on doing anything anymore. i feel pretty beaten down and hopeless. if the lawyer took the case we wouldnt be able to afford it. if we lost, we would be ruined. weve already used up so much savings just getting here


----------



## Snek (Oct 4, 2021)

Facebook, WhatsApp and Instagram all went down today. It made me download Telegram. I've been really annoyed about it


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2021)

Sick of pretending I’m happy and doing well.  I’ve been emotionally drained for the past week+ and it’s really starting to wear on me.  No one gives a **** about my feelings or what I’m going through.  I DESERVE a better job based on my work ethic, degree, and everything else, yet I’m stuck working two crappy jobs all day long every day.  Not to mention whenever I do get home then my family, or what’s left of it, is there to make my life even worse.

It’s funny and sad because my life wasn’t always like this.  I used to be a positive person who enjoyed life.  But as more and more negative things keep happening and people don’t seem to give a ****, I’m beginning to find out just how ugly the world is.


----------



## Mad Aly (Oct 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Sick of pretending I’m happy and doing well.  I’ve been emotionally drained for the past week+ and it’s really starting to wear on me.  No one gives a **** about my feelings or what I’m going through.  I DESERVE a better job based on my work ethic, degree, and everything else, yet I’m stuck working two crappy jobs all day long every day.  Not to mention whenever I do get home then my family, or what’s left of it, is there to make my life even worse.
> 
> It’s funny and sad because my life wasn’t always like this.  I used to be a positive person who enjoyed life.  But as more and more negative things keep happening and people don’t seem to give a ****, I’m beginning to find out just how ugly the world is.





Spoiler: Very, very unexpectedly long reply... I'm so sorry 🙈🙃



I cannot tell you how much I resonate with this; I've been very disgruntled and disappointed lately for much the same reasons as yours. Trying to find a good, fulfilling job that makes us feel valued is something that I think many if not most people struggle with (unfortunately...). At the very least, it seems our situation is quite similar in that regard. I was in a particularly bad headspace yesterday, too. Yet, I somehow managed to feel a little better after doing some self-reflection and taking some time to find my bearings.

I'm not sure how much this will help, but it's good that you know your own worth, because those who don't acknowledge that worth simply aren't worth it. I know it's incredibly difficult to carry on when it seems as though everything and everyone is against you (even though that isn't true). But at the end of the day, we just have to be willing to change the narrative within our minds, or else we will only continue to find proof that the world really is an ugly place. People seem like they may not care, but I think that deep down everyone thinks that way, especially during this whole period. People have certainly and noticeably become more hesitant and closed-off in one way or another, so it's easy to think that everyone is just for themselves. 

So, for the sake of my own mental and emotional health, I've made the decision to not take these things personally, and to just see them as a byproduct of complex factors in people's lives––factors that I personally have no control over. All I can do is put my best foot/aim forward relative to what I want, instead of expecting things of people who just don't have the capacity to understand because of where they're at right now. On top of that, I'm choosing to be "the better person/the change I wish to see/the antidote" in all of this––not because I want to prove anything to anyone, but because I genuinely believe that's the best approach for me right now, as it makes me feel all the more empowered in my actions instead of defeated.

I'm really sorry if this got too long and preachy... I just felt like sharing some of what's personally helped me with my emotions and mindset. (And I deeply apologize if it just comes off as unsolicited advice...) By all means, do whatever works for you! Take all the time you need to process your feelings before deciding what you need to do. There is no right or wrong; there is only choice. (That is, what is right or wrong for you personally). 

I sincerely wish you well, and hope that things take a turn for the better (whatever that may look like, even if it's not what you expect).   And know that I'm someone who _does_ care, even if we barely ever talk. I'm always supporting people on here in spirit, even if I don't post/reply all the time. If not me, there are a lot more people who care than you think. You don't have to reach out if you don't want to, but I'm here to at least listen. Take care of yourself, Riley. ❤


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Sick of pretending I’m happy and doing well.  I’ve been emotionally drained for the past week+ and it’s really starting to wear on me.  No one gives a **** about my feelings or what I’m going through.  I DESERVE a better job based on my work ethic, degree, and everything else, yet I’m stuck working two crappy jobs all day long every day.  Not to mention whenever I do get home then my family, or what’s left of it, is there to make my life even worse.
> 
> It’s funny and sad because my life wasn’t always like this.  I used to be a positive person who enjoyed life.  But as more and more negative things keep happening and people don’t seem to give a ****, I’m beginning to find out just how ugly the world is.


I relate to this so much. I sometimes wonder if things will ever get better or when try so hard to ignore all the bad stuff around you it just doesn't seem to get any better and it just makes it worse.  I also hate it how I have to be "forced" positive about everything when you know things is just not good right now. If I have to hear anyone ask me "How are you doing" Its going to make me lose my mind. I mean seriously what else is there left to say at this point? 

I'm going through a mild crisis because my life is really becoming a joke. First my Treadmill that I use for my exercise breaks down, then the car got damaged, because my careless parents didn't even bother to look where they were going, and I had a new liver doctor telling me how "No matter how healthy you are, you're always going to have problems down the road even if it means eating well and exercising" so you mean to tell me all that hard daily exercise was all for nothing? Ugh.....I really feel like the world is against me no matter how hard I try to be "happy" or "positive". 

I really do get how you feel and I do get your pain. Back in my day I used to be a positive person myself, but until when things got more negative around me its just something that is making me hate the world even more because how society lacks commons sense and how everything you try to do seems to not work all the time. Even the friends who I made suddenly left me or the ones who used to talk to me ghosted me as if I am not a much "better' friend to them. Sorry if I'm rambling or ranting, but I just need to express this because I've been going through a lot of mixed emotions lately.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> - snip -





RoxasFan20 said:


> - snip -



Thank you both for your kind words.  My anger was already starting to subside, and you helped get rid of the last of it.  I’ll save your messages as notes in case I ever need to look back at them when I’m feeling this way again.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 4, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Thank you both for your kind words.  My anger was already starting to subside, and you helped get rid of the last of it.  I’ll save your messages as notes in case I ever need to look back at them when I’m feeling this way again.  I really appreciate it.


No problem, if you ever need someone to talk too, I'm always here to talk in DMs. I too feel comfortable that I am not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 4, 2021)

I really don’t feel good at all right now and wondering if I should call in sick tomorrow. Probably should.


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2021)

i worked fry station at work today and it left my hands blistered and swollen  my right hand hurts so bad


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 5, 2021)

Minor annoyance but why doesn't Netflix warn when something on your watch list is about to be taken off? When I happen to catch it I make sure to watch it right away but I've had soo many shows/movies be taken off without me knowing...


----------



## Orius (Oct 5, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Minor annoyance but why doesn't Netflix warn when something on your watch list is about to be taken off? When I happen to catch it I make sure to watch it right away but I've had soo many shows/movies be taken off without me knowing...


Also, I have trouble opening up the "list of episodes" menu on each series that displays the episode summaries. Whenever I tried to click on that little arrow that displays such a menu, I ended up just playing the next episode of the show instead. It's hard to describe, but you'll know what I mean if you go to your Netflix watchlist and try to do the same. The interface is annoying.

Disney+ has a better interface; it just displays the episode summary of the next episode you haven't watched when you click on a show. Very convenient.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2021)

my appetite has been really crappy the last few days. I can't eat very much in one sitting and the only things I can stomach without feeling sick after a few bites is Cheez-its and Kool-Aid/water. 
made myself a bowl of soup and I could only eat half before my head started to feel bad, now I'm really tired and bleh feeling. idk what my problem is :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2021)

feeling tired/slow today but we didn't have a lot to do at work also some boring work event **** next tuesday ugh.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 5, 2021)

Family was here and well.. my step mother decided to go out in our garden and pick up some apples, no problem as we have tons of them.. and then she decided to pick up something she had no clue what it is.. without asking, as she thinks the world is hers. So.. what was it that could make me so mad, you may wonder. Oh, just a watermelon that slowly started to grow.. about the size of a tennisball at this point. I tried only over 2 years to grow watermelons and was so proud that one finally grew. Thank you step mother for breaking my nerves once again and thinking you can do whatever you want.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 5, 2021)

I havent been on a lot lately bc I'm super busy. I just wish I were more excited about my hobbies or just anything in general. My severe anhedonia takes a bad turn in the colder months, ugh. I swear when I graduate I'm gonna get a therapist and look for a job working on my QMHP-C. I just gotta get through three more months of this.


----------



## Orius (Oct 5, 2021)

Honestly, people shouldn't be that upset on Nookazon just because of late replies or honest mistakes made during trade; it's just a game, people. Sometimes real life interferes and people get late; sometimes people are clumsy like me and accidentally makes mistakes. Giving a 1 star rating just because of these reasons isn't a good attitude. It's. Just. A. Game.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 5, 2021)

im so mad because my history class can’t ever shut up. today the teacher (same one i ranted about yesterday) decided to do a group white board outline where everyone is split into groups and we have to take little snippets from the text book opposed to making everyone do the whole outline themselves. i was doing my part until the teacher yells at the class and says that we aren’t doing this anymore because nobody can be quiet. she wiped everything away, now i need to do the entire outline myself plus I have to finish the other outline from yesterday. my class keeps complaining about how our teacher is mean and how gives too much homework. to be fair, she does give a lot of homework but _maybe _if you guys can SHUT THE F UP then _maybe _we can get less homework because we completed it in class. apparently, this is only a problem with my class, but i also think the teacher’s a little bit too hard on everyone because instead of wiping everything away, she could just have given the misbehaving people detention or send them to the office because just wiping information away makes other people’s lives much harder. why did i  have to be put into a class with a bunch of ****ing idiots. majority of the people who go to my whole school are idiots, i say this because there’s always some sort of incident involving students every week.

im not even that mad that i have to the outline myself, what makes it 10x worse for me is that she always requires that we write it on PAPER in our notebooks. i have no idea why because we have computers and i feel cramped and irritated when writing in a notebook.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 5, 2021)

Remember that one time i mentioned my undiagnosed heart condition? Well today I woke up with a dark pink face, short of breath, dizzy, and with a tightness in my chest. Like the idiot I am I ignored it and tried to go for a run and almost immediately began gasping for breath and my chest pain intensified by 10x. I spent an hour curled in a ball, gasping for air, and it felt like an elephant had just stomped on my heart. I was very nauseous, my head was pounding, and every time I tried to stand the room started spinning and I almost immediately fell back down onto the bench I was on. That happened several times before I gave up and decided to stay curled up into a ball. I couldn't stop crying and I'm not usually one to worry about myself, but I was terrified and I think this is the most scared I have ever been for myself (health-wise. I have dealt with abuse so not really the most scared I've been). I almost called 911 but I was worried about an ambulances ability to get to me and I didn't want to inconvenience anyone. Now I feel like I probably should have called.

Ever since, my chest has had a light tightness on and off, my head still hurts, I'm slightly nauseous still, and I am EXTREMELY tired. I took a nap a bit ago he rubbed my hair and my back for me while I went to sleep <3 But of course I am back to being extremely tired. Several people have asked me if I'm alright because my face is still dark pink on my nose and cheeks. It hasn't gone away and I have no idea why.

After research, I realized that both the situation itself and the way I am still feeling afterwards is all consistent with a mild to severe heart attack. I don't know if it was a silent one or not but I'm pretty sure it was a heart attack nonetheless.

I am now giving in because this is really severe and I am going to go see a cardiologist. They can take scans that will show any past heart attacks, so I guess I'll finally be diagnosed. Idk. After this morning I'm just surprised I'm still here.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 5, 2021)

Not much is really bothering me today. It is hard to be patient though. I have to wait to work on other parts of this project of mine when the epoxy is setting and drying. Usually can only do one spot a day and do the next the following day. But dang I just want to do it all right now lol. I don't like all this waiting.



deana said:


> Some teenagers stole some stuff from the store and I feel bad for not catching them. I _thought_ I was watching them pretty well enough but apparently not. My manager is not mad but I still feel bad.


Not that it is much consolation, but I am sure what they stole is not going to break the store. Thieves suck though. Like I get it if you need to steal food or something essential, but most people just do it because they think they can get away with it.

I used to get someone stealing from my side business. Don't want to get into too much detail but they would leave a dollar and a F-you note all the time. So I set up cameras to catch them since it happened so much and scared them straight. Jerk had a corvette and everything. Hate people like that. Acted all mighty until she was on the spot and almost peed herself. I got the $500 she stole from me though and never saw her again.

@moo_nieu Sorry about what you are going through. I think it's taking a lot of time to resolve things with the different businesses due to covid and most places being understaffed now. I had to help one of my family members get things settled for when they retired and some stuff still isn't processed despite numerous meetings and phonecalls. I legit had someone on the phone who I spent an hour an half to get things settled and they still screwed up their address and everything. How it managed to get to them via mail is beyond me. So that hour and half is wasted. I have to call them again just to get that all settled. It's literally because they can't find the people to do that job anymore and probably are just throwing whoever in to fill the vacant spot.

Still what you are going through sucks. I don't really know the entire situation, but could like maybe some kind of dehumidifier/fan combo help out in anyway? Or keeping some of the windows open to help get some fresh air in? You probably already tried that. But I figured I would suggest it regardless. It really is annoying when things just seem to be taking two steps back and not forward. I feel that with helping this family member retire lol. They're going to be without any means of income for months after retirement because they're so understaffed and so far behind.

I do hope things lessen! If you need someone to listen, you can always PM me.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 5, 2021)

so many intrusive thoughts.
sometimes, i wonder how it is to actually have a clear mind


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2021)

Today has been **** for me, just like every day for the past several weeks.  I’m so sick of dealing with people at my job and with life in general.  I have 0% patience for anyone right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2021)

my anxiety is so bad rn, I can't sit still or get comfortable at all and I've been on edge literally all day. might get out my beanbag since sitting (or nesting) in it does make me feel better but ugh, it's so big and such a hassle 

also bc of anxiety I took forever to start my drawing today and now it's like 8pm and im not even done with the sketch  might have to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Orius (Oct 5, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my anxiety is so bad rn, I can't sit still or get comfortable at all and I've been on edge literally all day. might get out my beanbag since sitting (or nesting) in it does make me feel better but ugh, it's so big and such a hassle
> 
> also bc of anxiety I took forever to start my drawing today and now it's like 8pm and im not even done with the sketch  might have to finish it tomorrow.


Sorry to hear. Yeah, anxiety is a pain to maintain everyday. Definitely a struggle I know the feeling of. The forum discussions do help to distract me from what a nervous wreck I am, but only so much, heh.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 5, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Not much is really bothering me today. It is hard to be patient though. I have to wait to work on other parts of this project of mine when the epoxy is setting and drying. Usually can only do one spot a day and do the next the following day. But dang I just want to do it all right now lol. I don't like all this waiting.
> 
> 
> Not that it is much consolation, but I am sure what they stole is not going to break the store. Thieves suck though. Like I get it if you need to steal food or something essential, but most people just do it because they think they can get away with it.
> ...


its just the owner and shes in a different state and also busy, but shes still gotta do her duties as landlord. we have bought two air purifiers to help the air and we always have the doors open venting throughout the day. thankfully she is letting us leave at the end of this month so no worries :3 if were accepted into the place we applied for we can move in 10/15


----------



## a potato (Oct 6, 2021)

All this uncertainty is getting pretty stressful. I just want to move on already.
I’m really excited that Kingdom Hearts is finally coming to Switch, but I’m disappointed it’s only coming as cloud versions. I don’t know if my Internet can keep up and I don’t have any other system that can play the games.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 6, 2021)

I’ve felt okish all day now I have to feel nauseous and my nose feels so dry it hurts. Tempted to take Benadryl because I don’t think I’ll sleep very well otherwise.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 6, 2021)

I just now got some cream for my canker sore. I had some already, but it was _only for cold sores_ which are located on the outside of your mouth. Luckily, I was able to find some at the store for canker sores (basically cold sores on the inside of your mouth.) Now for the healing time, which is typically five days. 

I got the cream this afternoon but just now posting this.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 6, 2021)

Just got contacted that part of the merch I ordered back in August was discontinued and they couldn't get it for me. ;-; At least I can still get the rest of my order and I'll get a refund for the discontinued portion, but aghhh I really wanted that stuff too...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 6, 2021)

wish drawing didn't take so long and so much energy ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2021)

When people can tell you obviously didn't mean to upset/hurt them but they still demand some sort of apology because they can or want to feel good. Like I'm sorry but that was definitely NOT meant to hurt you and I was just shock/surprise laughing reaction to that thing cause I know you were determined to find certain stuff and you took the wrong language on it...


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

Okay, EchoNyx's right... that coffee didn't help.

Designing your island is exhausting, especially if you can't find the specific designs you want on the Internet. I need a break.


----------



## Neb (Oct 6, 2021)

I hate that I have to drop one of my college classes. I just can't handle the workload. Being physically and mentally exhausted all the time isn't worth unnecessary extra credits. I'll have to make up for this later, but it's for the best.


----------



## piske (Oct 6, 2021)

- -


----------



## Plume (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm procrastinating because I'm depressed. I'm depressed because the person closest to me is suffering with mysterious health issues that have left them unable to work for 2+ months, and now I've learned that a family member has suffered a stroke.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 6, 2021)

spent around £35 on stickers since i just picked up journalling again, and it's only made me feel worse. i don't know what it is... guilt? regret? i'm not a big spender, and i guess it just feels like a waste of money? i don't exactly _need _the stickers. they serve no real purpose. i keep trying to tell myself that it's not a waste because i wanted them and because they'll make my journal look cute etc. but no "excuse" is making me feel any better about it. idk, i guess i just wish i could buy myself things without feeling guilty about it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 6, 2021)

My choir director may let me wear a suit when it comes to costuming. Only problem is my mom freaked out and got very mad when i told her and had to make up an excuse so I didn't get kicked out or in serious trouble just for feeling comfortable and being who I am. Now i'm just freaking out constantly.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 6, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> spent around £35 on stickers since i just picked up journalling again, and it's only made me feel worse. i don't know what it is... guilt? regret? i'm not a big spender, and i guess it just feels like a waste of money? i don't exactly _need _the stickers. they serve no real purpose. i keep trying to tell myself that it's not a waste because i wanted them and because they'll make my journal look cute etc. but no "excuse" is making me feel any better about it. idk, i guess i just wish i could buy myself things without feeling guilty about it.


I'm the same way with stuff like that. My current one is plushies. I feel bad spending money on plushies, then I think, "Well, I really wanted it, so it's fine." But then I'm feel bad about it. I know what you mean, it can really ruin something that was supposed to be enjoyable. Then if you don't get it, it just eats you up about how much you really _want_ to get it.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 6, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I'm the same way with stuff like that. My current one is plushies. I feel bad spending money on plushies, then I think, "Well, I really wanted it, so it's fine." But then I'm feel bad about it. I know what you mean, it can really ruin something that was supposed to be enjoyable. Then if you don't get it, it just eats you up about how much you really _want_ to get it.



yeah, it's such a double-edged sword. i sat there with it in my cart for ages feeling bad if i bought it, because it seemed like a waste of money, and feeling bad if i didn't, because i really wanted it. i don't know why it's such a problem for me. my sister spends a lot of her money as soon as she gets it, primarily on squishmallows, and seems completely unfazed. i don't know if it's because saving has been so ingrained in me? and therefore anything that isn't necessary (i.e. food, rent, bills) feels like a waste of money. it probably doesn't help that i spent another £40 earlier in the day (£20 on myself, £20 on birthday gifts for my girlfriend.) although i don't feel bad about that, weirdly enough. it's such an awful feeling though. watching my bank balance fall, even if it's not by a significant amount since i still have plenty saved, makes me feel so... dirty, i guess.


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

The clueless delivery man who delivered my four bottles of coke zero left the bottles right AGAINST the gate, such that when I opened it to retrieve them, guess what? They fell over, with one bottle rolling across the filthy floor! Genius move by the guy with ZERO common sense! Left a one star review for him.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 6, 2021)

Waiting for my Covid test results to come through so I can go back to work and earn money again


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm really hoping my flights won't be canceled due to covid in a couple weeks time  I've been looking forward to visiting home for months now, it's the only thing I am looking forward to in the near future lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 7, 2021)

I must have the words invisible stamped across my forehead lately as it seems that whenever I make contact with anyone online I'm met with a wall of silence yet they all continue to post on their social media pages.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 7, 2021)

Now for another round of “Is it Covid, the cold or allergies?” Only this time the participant is me. I haven’t left the house in weeks due to my responsibility of babysitting the children in my family. Therefore, I doubt that it’s Covid. Plus I’m vaccinated.

 Perhaps it’s the same viral infection that my niece had a week ago. She’s clear now, btw. Could I have gotten it even though we both wore masks, she self-isolated (to prevent the baby from getting sick), and I sanitized whenever possible?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2021)

Still have my canker sore but it’s getting smaller after about a day and a half of using that cream. It’s just annoying because it’s on the bottom lip part of my mouth. I’m super glad it’s on the bottom though because if it wasn’t, I’d probably be having a panic attack thinking it had to do with my upper implants, which I’ve been very careful with since getting them.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2021)

Am I the only one who doesn't like getting like revised/updated copies of books that were obviously a product of its time?


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm confused, the necklace I ordered from an online shop that shipped out from Missouri, is now in Seattle Washington, which is strange, because I live in NY, on the east coast, it seems to have gone in the complete opposite direction and it's supposed to be here tomorrow. It's from USPS


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 7, 2021)

Spoiler



my dad did not shut the bathroom door all the way  and probably didn’t wash his hands. I went outside to toss a can out and i had to turn my head away because the door was open just a bit too much.


----------



## oak (Oct 7, 2021)

I was driving when a rock hit my side window and the whole thing smashed. It came flying out from under the tire of the truck next to me. Luckily I wasn't injured but making another claim with the insurance place less then 6 months since my last incident really sucks. Plus my car has to sit on the street with no window over night so hopefully no one steals it lmao.


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 7, 2021)

I told my crush that I like him nearly a month ago and he still hasn't given me a straight answer and it's annoying the crap out of me. I mean, straight answers aren't a bad thing, right?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 7, 2021)

just really tired and sore but I don't wanna sleep because I've got things to do


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't know what direction I want to go in with my field of work, and the more that people ask me about it the more and more I get overwhelmed and confused. Am I doing stuff that I'm supposed to be doing to help me learn? Yes and no. I've learnt A LOT in my current job and I wouldn't trade the knowledge I have now for anything. But I also know that I'm being used to do some of the crappy jobs just for the company to make a quick buck. I just don't know where my current position will take me and where I want to be.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2021)

Autumn247 said:


> I'm confused, the necklace I ordered from an online shop that shipped out from Missouri, is now in Seattle Washington, which is strange, because I live in NY, on the east coast, it seems to have gone in the complete opposite direction and it's supposed to be here tomorrow. It's from USPS


USPS are known for this. It'll show up - but probably not on time! I had a parcel I was waiting on from California travel in a bizarre route around the USA for a month and a half before even leaving the country (I'm in Europe). It showed up about two months late overall but was in perfect condition. Keep in mind that if it is late it is the fault of the mail courier and not the seller. 



pottercrossing said:


> I told my crush that I like him nearly a month ago and he still hasn't given me a straight answer and it's annoying the crap out of me. I mean, straight answers aren't a bad thing, right?


If he's not giving a straight answer he doesn't want to be with you. He's either trying not to offend you or he is leaving his options open to pursue you later if he can't find someone "better". Sorry for the disappointing reply.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2021)

Autumn247 said:


> I'm confused, the necklace I ordered from an online shop that shipped out from Missouri, is now in Seattle Washington, which is strange, because I live in NY, on the east coast, it seems to have gone in the complete opposite direction and it's supposed to be here tomorrow. It's from USPS


Classic USPS, I had my stuff being driven like around California before, before they actually sent it off some airport, lol. And yeah I live in Europe too.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 8, 2021)

It's been super busy at work these last couple of days call wise. Friday procrastinators are some of my least favorite people. What's supposed to be a day for unwinding after a long week turns into chaos with people calling about issues they waited until the end of the week for. Really not happy with how this day is starting out. I got a really nasty lady earlier.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanks for the replies Chris and Alienfish, thankfully they managed to get it back over to the east coast and in my town and it's out for delivery today  I was surprised, I was thinking it would be way late but it's exactly on time


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2021)

^Yeah also it's never accurate especially if you order from overseas, it can say it landed in your country but in reality bobbing along in a rubber boat across the Atlantic sea.


----------



## Aminata (Oct 8, 2021)

Today is my second cousin's birthday party, my mom said she was going to the party that would be 7pm...
it had been weeks since she had asked me if i would go and i told her no, i'm not a party girl... a closed place with a crowd... that doesn't appeal to me..  not to mention that children's parties are always boring.
i was already imagining the taste of the treats that i would eat tomorrow because mom would bring it to me but... my mommy now says she won't go anymore just because i don't want to go. 
she said that I'm her company... since when? if  we never go out together! 
she's tired of knowing that i sleep early, the party doesn't end until midnight!
why my mom is like that? she is so mean to me some times, she loves to make me angry.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 8, 2021)

just the thought of me having to apply for disability for a supplemental income bc I can't work full time (cause autism) almost makes me feel ashamed of myself. I'm sure my dad will either see me as a failure, wasting my college degree, or trying to be lazy/freeloading. yeah cause mental health doesn't matter right? only physical disabilities count :/

also I think I understand why my desire to draw fluctuates from day to day (autism again, today was another "bad" day and I was kinda out of it for most of the day) but it's frustrating when I want to work on a drawing and I also really don't want to for some reason


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 8, 2021)

i wish my mom didn't stress herself out so much. im worried for her. i don't want her to get sick or end up in the hospital. i don't think it'll get that bad but im still so ajsndajkndksal about it, yk?


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 9, 2021)

Spoiler



I just found out today is the last day for a friend’s kitty; her ckd had advanced so far that it was time… I am so sad right now for my friend and cuz I hate hearing things happening to cats .

Lots of stuff on my mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2021)

It's sad about neopets right now, especially since it's one of a few games/sites I still play online...Shrugs, guess I'll go back to AQW then :]]


----------



## King koopa (Oct 9, 2021)

I feel like my art always turns out bad and that ixma disgrace to all the other artists


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 9, 2021)

King koopa said:


> I feel like my art always turns out bad and that ixma disgrace to all the other artists


Woah, now hold up. Your art is great, and I see improvements with every piece you do! I LOVE my Koalafox, it's so freaking cute! And your avatar is wonderful! You love art - keep at it. You have lots of friends who love your art and storytelling behind each piece! You are not a disgrace to anybody.


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

King koopa said:


> I feel like my art always turns out bad and that ixma disgrace to all the other artists


I've checked out your art; it's not bad. It looks like you had fun drawing it, which is the most important thing IMO. My art's pretty unprofessional as well, but I don't really care and just drew it for fun. I used to feel insecure about that kind of thing, fearing the criticisms of others, but at some point, I just got tired of it and just stopped caring and just drew for fun, others' negativity be darned.

I think if you do want to practice your art though, you could always try a painting software like Corel Painter Essentials which allows you to trace over images you find on Google (which is practically what I did, so it isn't even real drawing like yours). But if you want a free software, GIMP does the same thing (I think), and there are a lot of other free drawing programs out there too.

At the end of the day though, I think you shouldn't pressure yourself into drawing better or feeling bad about not drawing well. Art is supposed to be about self-expression, not holding up to some elite standards. So just feel good about it and just scribble whatever you want.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 9, 2021)

King koopa said:


> I feel like my art always turns out bad and that ixma disgrace to all the other artists


I absolutely love the birthday art you did for me  So special, personal and thoughtful  

Please be kinder to yourself and believe your friends on here. We all think you are fab


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2021)

£ being so high goddamnit.


----------



## -Lumi- (Oct 9, 2021)

It would be super great if I could stop feeling lousy about being gay :’) I’ll be totally fine for a while and then just have an off night and it sucks. I’m so tired.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 9, 2021)

i have writer's block, and i want to scream.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 10, 2021)

my dad keeps ringing me and asking me if I've developed any side effects from the COVID vaccine. He gets so hyped up over these things that get hyped by the media; he falls into their ssensationalist traps _so_ easy. Chill tf out, the chances of developing serious side effects are miniscule I'm not gonna die smh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2021)

This level in sumikkogurashi puzzling friends it's lowkey impossible especially with those things that can make you lose AND you hardly get block of the correct color ARGH.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 10, 2021)

My "new" dog can be a jerk
Hes 6 months old and we've had him for 4 weeks today.

I tried to train him just now to hug.
He decided to bite my arms instead

I tried to teach him to be picked up.
He bit at my face instead.

I know he's a puppy/teen 
But he can be a right jerk XD


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2021)

So I ordered something from eBay and the seller had extremely quick shipping time, and got it out immediately in the morning yesterday. I was kind of worried because it was Saturday and the weekend. I was hoping it would come before I leave my current location at the very end of October. It seems like that will be the case (it should show up before then). It was worrying me but now I’m less worried considering it’s out now and in transit. Huge props to the seller for the quick shipping time.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 10, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i have writer's block, and i want to scream.


I hate when that happens. Makes me always feel like that Spongebob episode where he spends a whole night just writing 'The'. I find when I have a block, it's just better to leave it as it is since whenever I try to force myself to write it never amounts to anything or the material I have written normally has to be scrapped or reworked.

@Moritz 
He's still young and not even a full year yet. It will defintely take a while for him to get used to you and his new place. Do you know where he was during his previous time? How he lived during that time can also play a factor. I am not a huge dog or pet expert, or one at all, but those are the things that came to mind right away.

@Croconaw Well the good news is it will be to your place soon! I've had a lot of bad experiences with shipping from different places. Heck FedEx is horrible. They lost the package back in June or July that I was waiting on. It's really convenient that they lost that during a heat wave and that it was a nice fan for someone. It's a huge package so it's not like it can easily go missing and I have heard a lot of stories of the PS5 and Xbox Series going missing when being shipped via FedEx.

Avoid dealing with anyone who does FedEx. I've had to call the vendors using them throughout this year to get a refund after all packages got stuck in purgatory. It's only going to get worst now that they are extremely understaffed, don't care about your packages, and the holidays coming around.

@ali.di.magix You are essentially putting a part of it in your body though. So you could end up feeling nothing the next day or end up sleeping the day away due to how fatigued and sick you feel. I know someone on a discord server I am part of mentioned that their feet felt they had walked on glass after the shot. Not sure if they were exaggerating or not, but it can happen.

It wouldn't be a bad idea to plan the day after your shot (if you need more) to be the least busiest as possible because you never know how you will feel the day after.



King koopa said:


> I feel like my art always turns out bad and that ixma disgrace to all the other artists


As long as you like what you are doing, that's all that matters. And you have a lot of passion there, so just keep at it. You will always be your hardest critic. But if you want to improve, that is fine. Just don't do it because you feel forced to because of others. You should do it because it's something you want. And if it's something you want, we will root for you and if you are happy that is fine to. You are fine the way you are.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 10, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> He's still young and not even a full year yet. It will defintely take a while for him to get used to you and his new place. Do you know where he was during his previous time? How he lived during that time can also play a factor. I am not a huge dog or pet expert, or one at all, but those are the things that came to mind right away.


I've met his previous family and they seemed to love him and take care of him very well.
I think they encouraged bad habits though as he was tiny so what's a small nip and all.
He had a 4 year old I saw him playing rough with when I met him.

But I know nothing of his linage
For all I know he's from a puppy mill.
No clue what to expect from size or temperament.

Hes a jerk. But he's my jerk


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2021)

@TheDuke55 Ebay sellers almost always ship via USPS, or the post office equivalent outside of the US. I’ve only had good experiences with them.

Funny thing, one of my packages were lost via  Lasership. I looked it up because I never heard of it. It wasn’t an Ebay seller though. It was from a website. Lasership is honestly terrible. Explains why I never heard of it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 10, 2021)

Spoiler: My experience with Verbal Abuse



I am so sick and tired of my family members always trying to accuse me of something I didn't do. The moment I try to stand up for myself they are always like "Hey don't speak to me that way mister, or else you be punished" its when they ask me to do something that I don't want to do or when they are very serious with me and ask me if I ever done something I wrong. I try to defend myself and then I get a lashing from my family saying "Don't say things like that or else we will beat you" This is one of the reason why I became a people pleaser because I always have to bottle up my emotions and feelings and act like I'm supposed to be happy around them despite the fact that they are hurting me inside. I don't know what I did to deserve this type of abuse, but it makes me feel depressed, worthless, and it just makes me wish I was never around with my family. They hate me so much and I know they try to act like they love me but they really don't. They don't seem to care about my mental well being whatsoever. Whenever I ask for help all I ever get is the typical "It will get better" advice and it does nothing to help me.


----------



## King koopa (Oct 10, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> I absolutely love the birthday art you did for me  So special, personal and thoughtful
> 
> Please be kinder to yourself and believe your friends on here. We all think you are fab





Foreverfox said:


> Woah, now hold up. Your art is great, and I see improvements with every piece you do! I LOVE my Koalafox, it's so freaking cute! And your avatar is wonderful! You love art - keep at it. You have lots of friends who love your art and storytelling behind each piece! You are not a disgrace to anybody.


Thanks, but I still feel like an outcast. Everyone else can draw humans perfectly, yet my art look like it was done in 5 minutes. I might I as well just stop drawing at all. I really want to become an author, but I'm never going to achieve that because my art is so bad. So I'll probably just leave after shrouded in mystery is finished and sell all my collectibles to someone else since I can't even be here with my terrible art


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 10, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Thanks, but I still feel like an outcast. Everyone else can draw humans perfectly, yet my art look like it was done in 5 minutes. I might I as well just stop drawing at all. I really want to become an author, but I'm never going to achieve that because my art is so bad. So I'll probably just leave after shrouded in mystery is finished and sell all my collectibles to someone else since I can't even be here with my terrible art


Everyone can’t draw humans perfectly. That is a skill that takes time. Yes there are amazing artists on here. You know I am not an artist but everyone has different talents. You are an important part of the forum with many friends. Please stop being so hard on yourself


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 10, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Thanks, but I still feel like an outcast. Everyone else can draw humans perfectly, yet my art look like it was done in 5 minutes. I might I as well just stop drawing at all. I really want to become an author, but I'm never going to achieve that because my art is so bad. So I'll probably just leave after shrouded in mystery is finished and sell all my collectibles to someone else since I can't even be here with my terrible art


Your art doesn't look like 5 minute art at all! I can tell you put a lot of thought into the placement of each piece! There are PLENTY of authors who need artists to draw their illustrations, because most people aren't both great writers _and_ great artists. And art is not a requirement to be here, silly!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2021)

These rich skanks have NO idea how to treat the college housekeeping faculty. I come into the library, and there's all this sticky goo covering the door handle, window, and the carpet. Like, what the absolute ****? Are you ****ing ****tin' me? At least clean it up? What the absolute ****... 

I chose the wrong ****ing college. Too much debt, and almost all these students are ****ing clicky and do NOT know how to treat faculty members with respect... from what I've seen. And, they're a bunch of ****ing scaredy-cats. Rich pricks.


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Thanks, but I still feel like an outcast. Everyone else can draw humans perfectly, yet my art look like it was done in 5 minutes. I might I as well just stop drawing at all. I really want to become an author, but I'm never going to achieve that because my art is so bad. So I'll probably just leave after shrouded in mystery is finished and sell all my collectibles to someone else since I can't even be here with my terrible art



 dude. i know when you’re insecure about something, it feels like everyone is better at that something than you are, but that really isn’t true. every single artist that you’re comparing yourself to was once exactly where you are right now — feeling defeated because they thought that their art wasn’t good enough. but it was, and yours is as well.

picasso didn’t become picasso overnight, nor was the mona lisa painted in one sitting — art takes time and lots and lots of practice. your art is genuinely really nice, though, and i can tell you put a lot of time and effort into the things that you create, which already makes you a great artist in my eyes.

i know it’s hard, but we’re all rooting for you and i know that you’ll one day be where you want to be in life. you’re _king_ koopa for a reason, my friend. hang in there.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2021)

i got punished for something my brother did andd i got my phone taken away for it.. make it make sense??


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 10, 2021)

My sister hurt my feelings and really crossed a line when she brought up my past and I was so upset with her. Later that day she just says "Oh well I always get angry and say things that I don't really mean" but I am not having any of this nonsense. My sister is toxic and likes to brush anything wrong she does and then acts like its not a big deal.


----------



## Orius (Oct 10, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Everyone can’t draw humans perfectly.


Yeah, basically what Roxxy said here because man, I hate drawing humans. The hands are especially hard. There are fingers to draw! It's actually a known fact that artists find the human hand to be the most annoying to draw and animated.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 10, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> These rich skanks have NO idea how to treat the college housekeeping faculty. I come into the library, and there's all this sticky goo covering the door handle, window, and the carpet. Like, what the absolute ****? Are you ****ing ****tin' me? At least clean it up? What the absolute ****...
> 
> I chose the wrong ****ing college. Too much debt, and almost all these students are ****ing clicky and do NOT know how to treat faculty members with respect... from what I've seen. And, they're a bunch of ****ing scaredy-cats. Rich pricks.


College isn't designed to be affordable anymore. Something about the loan rates. Within the past 10 years they changed something.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 11, 2021)

Spoiler: just some covid rants



I'm tired of trying to convince people to get the vaccine, or hearing about people who don't want it. My flatmates won't get it. My mum, dad and brother won't get it. This virus is going nowhere. We're not going to contain this outbreak with lockdowns. The elimination approach has gone out the window. It's only a matter of time before the whole of NZ has cases. Just get it done ffs. 

on another note, I hate this whole North Island vs South Island thing. Some south islanders want to separate the country and keep north islanders out since that's where the cases are. It makes me upset if that ever happens because I literally won't be able to see my friends or family for ages. Some of us didn't move to the north island by choice, I only moved here for my job otherwise I'd still be in the south  I feel like it's just making the country more divided than it already is


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 11, 2021)

frustrated with myself for being too scared/anxious to go to the doctor. my depression/anxiety are never going to get better (which i don't think they ever will anyway, frankly) unless i go, but i ironically can't/won't go because of them. might as well just say peace out and have done with it at this point.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 11, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Thanks, but I still feel like an outcast. Everyone else can draw humans perfectly, yet my art look like it was done in 5 minutes. I might I as well just stop drawing at all. I really want to become an author, but I'm never going to achieve that because my art is so bad. So I'll probably just leave after shrouded in mystery is finished and sell all my collectibles to someone else since I can't even be here with my terrible art


Everyone starts out somewhere. I used to be pretty bad at drawing, and I would upload it to a website domain that I'm pretty sure no longer exists, and I had a couple mean comments about my stuff. But you know what, I kept at it, and now I like to think I am good at it.
I love to share this image of bob ross, it's very true:


Spoiler: Bob Ross Motivational Quote









You should do art because you enjoy it! You will improve along the way, just keep at it. And you know what, Bob Ross was famous for his landscape paintings, _not_ for drawing humans. Painting people was not his specialty, and it showed, but it didn't matter, because he was all about the landscapes. You do not have to draw people if you don't want, you're still an artist all the same. Every artist has their thing, their niche, and it's not always realistic portraits.
Also, TBT is an Animal Crossing forum, not an art forum. Though that should not discourage you from sharing your art in the Museum section  Just keep at it!


----------



## Beanz (Oct 11, 2021)

im so tired rn i want to go back home and go to sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2021)

group works with grown up people are the worst like :^^^)


----------



## oak (Oct 11, 2021)

I forgot to take my endometriosis medication for one night so I took it right when I woke up but it was already too late, my uterus has been unleashed. Even just a 10 hour delay on my meds and my monster uterus tries to come back to life and aches so badly. My uterus needs to be ripped out and thrown into the garbage. I imagine a doctor throwing it into the trash like a basketball.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 11, 2021)

... Was feeling good today, but just now, my mood fluctuated. At least I can identity the cause of it. I was running an errand, buying pet food at Walmart, and some of the stuff there were just so expensive. This is Walmart, for crying out loud. But, that's what started my depressed state. Then, just thinking about how I'm attending this filthy rich college, and how I don't like it here. I know college is expensive in general, but just to give you an idea: almost all the damn cars here in the parking lot are brand spankin' new, with Mercades and even a ****ing Alta. And, earlier in class, I was talking with a classmate of mine about the upcoming Fall Break -- asking if he's going home for it, whatever. I say that I live in Oklahoma (out of state from here), and that I don't have a car. Maybe he was just joking, because he seems like a nice guy and all, but he said: "Just buy one." I didn't think too much of it at the time, but maybe that's the general consensus of the students here: just go and buy stuff. 

... I was calculating some stuff yesterday, and if I did it correctly, I will be dead broke after paying off this semester's bill. I mean hitting the zero on my bank statement, man. These folks have it easy.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2021)

Spoiler: Possible tw, scary situation



So coming back from work last night after catching the bus (my dad was at work and I worked later than usual), there was something weird. There was a clear garbage bag filled with used clothes centered in the driveway leading up to my apartment. My first thought was that it was placed as a distraction for predators to get young females, unsuspecting people, or people who don’t know what to do in that situation. My first thought was to ignore it completely. I didn’t run. Instead, I pretended it wasn’t there. Running draws attention and signals fear, so I ignored it and pretended it didn’t exist. Good decision and I may have avoided some horrible situation. For context, it was 11:30PM at night.


----------



## Sin (Oct 11, 2021)

i really want Chief but nobody responding on nookazon despite being ONLINE argh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 11, 2021)

Tired of people using a full team of legendaries online for Pokemon Sword matches. People who know what they are doing too competitively which makes it all the harder to win. Normally I hate when people disconnect on me, but I do it to these people because I'm tired of their crap. Just going to start turning down these battles going forward if I see their team is legendaries.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 11, 2021)

Spoiler: personal



Feeling a bit insecure about something simple and small that I want to do.

Something upset me earlier but I think I will be able to work through it after talking to a few people about it. I wish the same was possible with something else but the best I can do is try my best to not make myself feel any worse than it already has. 

Still honestly salty about streamily and their terms. People make mistakes just as their systems did when they didn’t get my emails, so as long as we email them before the prints are sent to the VAs, we should be allowed one edit to our special instructions. I guess I can always get another print from both vas and have them do what i wanted on the duo limited one but won’t be the same :/. still embarrassed about what happened too.

Still have no energy to draw or do anything really.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 11, 2021)

the one time i leave school for a few days, i have testing in all of my classes. plus my teachers put in grades as missing for assignments i couldn't even do while i was out so that's really annoying since they aren't even allowed to do that :/
also im really nervous that im gonna fail this dance test i have, it looks trash when i see myself dancing it in the mirror


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 11, 2021)

want to buy brain training for the switch, but i'm having that "it's a waste of money" issue again, so now it's just sitting in my basket


----------



## Neb (Oct 12, 2021)

Whenever I get close to someone romantically I become extremely depressed when they’re sad. It’s like my brain wants to feel more pain than them. Even with my (usually) effective meds I still struggle. Feeling empathy is a good thing, but this is just unhealthy.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 12, 2021)

It’s my birthday and I’m working all day tomorrow


----------



## S.J. (Oct 12, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Thanks, but I still feel like an outcast. Everyone else can draw humans perfectly, yet my art look like it was done in 5 minutes. I might I as well just stop drawing at all. I really want to become an author, but I'm never going to achieve that because my art is so bad. So I'll probably just leave after shrouded in mystery is finished and sell all my collectibles to someone else since I can't even be here with my terrible art


I am _so_ late to seeing this, but I needed to agree with our friends here and say your art does _not_ look like it was done in five minutes! 

It is clear you put so much effort into your stories and art. Your art is great and you will only continue to improve the more you practice. As for wanting to be an author, you are such a talented story-teller! The stories behind your art are always so creative, and I _honestly_ have no idea how you do it!  You are so creative, and that’s such a strong skill to have in your art and stories.

Don’t be discouraged Koopa, keep up your amazing work.


----------



## Aminata (Oct 12, 2021)

I keep waking up 3am everyday idk why
maybe i'm haunted or something like that?
I'm starting to get scared.
on my country people say 3am it's the witching hour  that's no good


----------



## xara (Oct 12, 2021)

Spoiler: euthanizing a cat



i may have to put my cat to sleep. her health is so poor, and i don’t see that changing. she can barely walk, she can’t jump, there’s something wrong with her vertebrae, she has a heart murmur, bladder stones, she’s severely overweight and her breathing issues have returned. she is having nasty coughing fits frequently. she’s supposed to have surgery on her knees within the next 2-3 weeks, but i don’t see her surviving it. and even if it did, what would it matter? all of her other issues will still be there. the surgery may not even help her. 

she’s in my room right now, and i panic every time she so much as moves her head, terrified that she’s going to start coughing. terrified that she won’t be able to breathe. she wants to be with me, and i will never deny her that, but i am so ****ing scared. and my parents keep leaving me home alone with her, knowing that if something were to happen while they’re out, i would not be able to help her. 

i want to run from this so badly; hide myself in another room so that i don’t hear her coughing and gagging; pretend that it doesn’t exist. but i won’t, because i refuse to act like the coward i am — she deserves more than to be abandoned. 

i don’t want to let her go. i don’t know if i can. the thought of her no longer existing leaves me hyperventilating and in tears, but i don’t want her to hurt. i just... i’m not ready  for this. i just want more time.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 12, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler: euthanizing a cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



hey, just want to say i understand what you're going through, and i'm here if you need to talk. i just lost two of my cats within slightly over a month of each other earlier this year, and it was horrible. one of them abruptly disappeared (we presume he was hit by a car), but the other had to be scheduled for euthanasia due to endstage kidney failure and (potentially) cancer. it broke my heart, because she was my best-friend (and always will be). we'd had her since i was 7, and she lived to the ripe age of 14, so we literally grew up together. like you, i struggled to let her go -- i desperately hoped maybe the kidney diet and some constipation meds would buy her time, but she barely lasted a week. still, it was better than nothing, and it gave me some time to say goodbye to her. i'm not going to sit here and tell you the loss gets easier because i'm literally crying writing this, but for me, the "build-up" is always the worst part because you know what's coming, and you feel powerless to stop it, but sometimes we have to suffer so that they don't. just know that it's the kindest thing you can do for her if you think she's in pain. don't wait until all or most of her days are bad ones. some owners wait until they have no choice, and while i can't begrudge them for it, it's better to let your pet go while they still have some good days left in them, otherwise their last memories will only be pain and misery. 

my only regret is not being able to be with nana at the very end. we weren't allowed in with her due to pandemic restrictions, and we didn't want to have her euthanized outside with us where everyone else could see. the memory of her being taken away in her carrier, meowing, to die surrounded by strangers still haunts me sometimes, even though i know they would've taken very good care of her. i really recommend, if your vet allows you to, that you be there with her at the end -- or that at least someone in your family does. i know it's hard and horrible and emotional, but your cat deserves to spend her last moments with someone she knows and loves if they let you. (and if they don't, try not to feel too badly about it. you _wanted _to be there, and you did everything else you could for her. that's what counts.) if you want to talk further, my DMs are always open <3


----------



## Holla (Oct 12, 2021)

Still haven't found a different job yet. Driving 50ish mins twice a day 5 days a week is really getting old. Especially since one day last week I got stuck in traffic on the way home so 50mins quickly became 1 1/2 hours in the car (not counting my morning drive). Ugh.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 12, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler: euthanizing a cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: tw // pet death



hey there, im really really sorry to hear these happening to your loved one. ive experienced the same thing with my hamsters, i was such a mess when they started acting really sickly and i couldn't sleep at night knowing they were hurting and there was nothing i could do but to be there in their final moments. it's been 10 months since and sometimes i still think about them; even now that i'm taking about them, my heart wrenches up a little bit and i feel like crying.

im not the best in giving advice, but i just say let it out if you need to cry. it's a really painful situation to be in, but i found myself feeling a little better after a long and good cry, even if the feeling is temporary. talk to your cat as well, give them all the love while you still can, make them as comfortable as possible. you can also talk to friends and family if it helps ease the pain; i confided a lot in my mom and boyfriend during my hamsters' last moments. i hope you can give all the support you can to your cat, and you can also receive all the support you deserve yourself.

all the love in the world to you and your cat. im sure your cat lived a long and fulfilling life with a caring owner like you, so please dont be hard on yourself.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2021)

People both online and in real life annoy me to no end lately.  When did it become difficult for people in society to act decent?


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2021)

i donated blood today and i got super lightheaded and nauseous


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 12, 2021)

Spoiler



anxious


.


	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2021



King koopa said:


> Thanks, but I still feel like an outcast. Everyone else can draw humans perfectly, yet my art look like it was done in 5 minutes. I might I as well just stop drawing at all. I really want to become an author, but I'm never going to achieve that because my art is so bad. So I'll probably just leave after shrouded in mystery is finished and sell all my collectibles to someone else since I can't even be here with my terrible art



you should take a look at my humans. they’re horrible. they’re not anywhere close to being perfect either.

Just a suggestion, you might want to edit your shop post that mentions how long you did each drawing if you’re feeling insecure about that.

If people are looking at your posts and liking them and buying your art, you should be proud of yourself. I know I am not one to talk since I sometimes come in here and post my anxiety about my art. There will be many times where you will feel discouraged; but if you really enjoy it (that is most important and not if others like it), then keep doing it. Don’t think of quitting every time you get discouraged unless you aren’t having fun; there will be many ups and downs when you are learning to draw and sharing it with people.

If you aren’t happy with your art, look up tutorials and exercises to help you draw better and learn how to draw — but only if you want to keep doing this.

Sorry if this comes out harsh. i don’t mean to be mean. i feel this so much since my art isn’t good either. I am not good at expressing myself or giving advice without sounding mean :/

I am sorry you still feel like an outcast. So many people have told you many times like during the camp event and now that we like having you around; we enjoy your positivity.

The only disgrace to artists are people who steal others artwork and then try to sell them. Please try to calm down; every artist starts somewhere.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 12, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Thanks, but I still feel like an outcast. Everyone else can draw humans perfectly, yet my art look like it was done in 5 minutes. I might I as well just stop drawing at all. I really want to become an author, but I'm never going to achieve that because my art is so bad. So I'll probably just leave after shrouded in mystery is finished and sell all my collectibles to someone else since I can't even be here with my terrible art


a lot of people have said their praises and i agree, i think every artwork is wonderful as long as love and effort is put into it :]
i personally feel that you can direct your frustrations into improving youself the way you want to. i always get bad art blocks and whenever i pick up drawing again, i feel my artwork looks terrible and it’s not up to my standard. what i do is i look at tutorials online on art styles i find fun and inspiring and just copy what they’re doing — from there i can tweak the method to fit more my taste while still keeping the essential tips and tricks i just learned. it’s not shameful at all to consult guides online if you’re looking to improve yourself! at the end of the day the only person you should be comparing to is yourself. i cant draw realistic humans for the life of me and that’s okay; i much prefer cartoon-like drawings over realism, so i dont think they’re comparable at all. there is no one perfect way to draw a human; it’s all up to what you feel makes you happiest. :] don’t be too hard in yourself, take an art break if you need!


----------



## a potato (Oct 12, 2021)

I love the constant gaslighting that comes when I tell you about *my friend* that you only talked to maybe 5 times


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 12, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 12, 2021)

Spoiler: About my Birthday tomorrow.



Tomorrow is my birthday and I am just feeling very fed up with everything. I didn't even do anything last year, Covid-19 happened, All I did was just sit at home playing games and watching TV, trying to find a job is such a pain these days, and I really haven't figured out what the heck I even want to do in life. I know people tend to ask me these questions of "What do you want to do in your life" or "What will you do when you're at this age" and I keep giving the same response "I don't know and I would not know until I find out". I don't want to sound like an ungrateful person, but the only people who celebrate my birthday is my parents (even though they have mistreated me) and a few friends who haven't left me yet. Other than that I am just feeling fed up.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 12, 2021)

bit of a rant. 


Spoiler: men suck



this guy i was friends with in highschool messaged me a couple of weeks ago, and we exchanged numbers to talk since i don't really have social media. only one other person i went to school with has ever bothered to keep in contact with me, so it was nice to have someone to talk to and reminisce with. but, of course, it could never be that simple. it became pretty obvious, pretty quickly, that he just wanted to sleep with me or date me with the intention of doing that. i should've clued on when he said he contacted me because of a dream he had that reminded him of the crush he had on me when we were younger, but since i also had a (lowkey, comp. het.) crush on him back then too, i just sort of dismissed it as laughing at what was. nope! turns out it was his first wink, wink, nudge, nudge, and they got vastly less subtle the more we talked. he ended up saying a fair bit of NSFW stuff to me under the guise of joking around about teenage hormones (fortunately, i'm way too desensitized and found it funny more than anything) and then, when it became apparent i wasn't interested or was too dumb to take his hints, he stopped messaging me altogether. haven't heard from him in a month. men are the worst lmao.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 13, 2021)

One of the management quit, another is on the meth.


----------



## Neb (Oct 13, 2021)

I had a serious cry tonight, which normally only happens about once a year. I feel like I just undid months of healing. At least I have powerful medication and good friends. I just need to find a good therapist.


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

Can't believe I'm car sick. I've never been car sick before! Doesn't make sense. On my way in a cab to collect those unofficial Amiibos right now, and I'm not feeling so good...

Probably from my lack of sleep. Didn't sleep very well for the past few days.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2021)

Would be nice if you could reply, like I understand it might not be possible to change size since I already placed the order but just say so then smh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Thanks, but I still feel like an outcast. Everyone else can draw humans perfectly, yet my art look like it was done in 5 minutes. I might I as well just stop drawing at all. I really want to become an author, but I'm never going to achieve that because my art is so bad. So I'll probably just leave after shrouded in mystery is finished and sell all my collectibles to someone else since I can't even be here with my terrible art


first of all, is someone here making you feel bad about your art? is someone telling you that you need to leave because your art is "terrible"? if so then they need to be reported. if you're telling yourself that then you just tell that little voice in your head to **** off, you don't deserve that.

second, it can take years and years of practice to perfect an art form/style. the drawings I made when I started as a kid look pretty awful, but that didn't stop me. heck I'm still perfecting my drawing skills. there will always be flaws and screw-ups but that's why you keep practicing. can't give up just because someone else is "better" at art (there are still artists here where I look at what they can do and think "wow my art sucks compared to theirs" but each art style is unique and you just have to be happy with what you have/what you can do for now). your drawings will always be a step in the right direction towards perfecting your form and style.

one of my favorite quotes of all time is "the expert in anything was once a beginner." just keep that in mind if you ever feel like giving up.

-----------
anyways, what I came here for... my tiredness/fatigue today is ridiculous. I only cleaned for a few hours yesterday but today I can barely stay awake, I've already slept for like 12 hours and I'm still super tired and exhausted. I have no energy to do anything, not even stuff I want to do :/


----------



## deana (Oct 13, 2021)

I took my phone case off of my phone last night to so I could remove my SD card from there and when my case was off, I could see that the back panel of my phone is popping off. My phone battery has expanded which is pushing the back panel off. I really was not planning on replacing my phone anytime soon and I'm upset that now I'm going to have to


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 13, 2021)

Spoiler



This time my dad did not shut the bathroom door at all. I was going to go downstairs for something but uh no thanks since it is right past his bathroom. probably didn’t wash his hands either.

My print got a little bent at the corner; my dad does not seem to care since it wasn’t. a big one. I’m so upset right now. still mad at streamily for the mess and their stupid rule about not being able to edit it once placing your order even if i request change right after placing it. people make ****ing mistakes. and also my request to change instruction would have been on time if their systems was working.


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2021)

i had such a boring day at work yesterday, i was basically working the dine in lobby all by myself and it was so boring, all i did was clean and i only took a few orders. also i have a headache right now and it hurts  i’m glad i didn’t go to school today though lol


----------



## Neb (Oct 13, 2021)

I am tired. I am tired of pretending I’m doing okay. I am tired of opening up to people. I am tired of empty promises. I am tired of having my feelings and traumas disregarded. I am tired of being ghosted by people. I am tired of being cut out of people’s lives. I am tired of being treated like a creep. I am tired of people gossiping about me within earshot. I am tired of sharing my experiences to groups and having them assume the worst. I am tired of feeling alone.

The only things in my life that is going in the right direction is school and my novel. I work tirelessly for my good grades. Every day I am emotionally exhausted, but I study in spite of that. I will do whatever it takes to become a translator and finish that novel, even if it eats me away.

I have become a cynic over the past five years. I have been treated poorly by so many people that I’m never surprised by it. Instead I feel tired and isolated.

I desperately need a new therapist, but nobody in this area takes my insurance. Since I’m a full time college student I don’t have the money to pay for one either. I’m just left with antipsychotics and antidepressants that turn my anxiety into overwhelming neutrality. It’s like taking a vitamin without eating nutritional food. I have a tool that helps me, but it’s not enough to provide a complete treatment.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 13, 2021)

Spoiler



Worried about my gray cat who is still a little sick.

Also upset a little with my dad who can’t see I’m not feeling good, and still depressed about the print. To others, a small bent corner may not be a big deal but these prints are expensive and enough already had gone wrong and i can’t help that even a little damage bothers me.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2021)

Delete


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 13, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I have an insane interest rate on my dental bill causing a $27k to turn into a 47k. Kinda considering just not making the payments anymore, like I have no motivation to do so when my mom got the same work done plus extra (she got a full dental implant on top and bottom, I just have the top) done and her interest rate isn’t near that much. The only thing holding me back is my dad co-signed for me on this and I don’t want to harm his credit. I can honestly use this money to move out which is what I’ve been wanting to do but damn I feel better about the way I look now and that results in college level debt. I could have no payment but bad teeth, or have perfect teeth with a $482 a month payment. I know I made the right decision but I’m not gonna lie, I’m pissed about this monthly rate. I’m honestly pissed. My next payment is due on the 23rd and I’m so close to accidentally “not paying it” omg



sorry to hear that you’re dealing with this :/z sending you good vibes . If you need to vent some more, feel free to message me .


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2021)

delete


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I have an insane interest rate on my dental bill causing a $27k to turn into a 47k. Kinda considering just not making the payments anymore, like I have no motivation to do so when my mom got the same work done plus extra (she got a full dental implant on top and bottom, I just have the top) done and her interest rate isn’t near that much. The only thing holding me back is my dad co-signed for me on this and I don’t want to harm his credit. I can honestly use this money to move out which is what I’ve been wanting to do but damn I feel better about the way I look now and that results in college level debt. I could have no payment but bad teeth, or have perfect teeth with a $482 a month payment. I know I made the right decision but I’m not gonna lie, I’m pissed about this monthly rate. I’m honestly pissed. My next payment is due on the 23rd and I’m so close to accidentally “not paying it” omg but since it’s technically a personal loan disguised as a dental bill I feel guilty not paying it. Obviously I don’t have the guts to not pay it so I’ll just complain but this is bull. I’m calling the company tomorrow and demanding a lower interest because my mom got double the work and is paying less money I don’t understand. Of course the dentist goes with the most scammy company notorious for huge interest rates and surprise fees. I’m questioning if my happiness is worth it because I’m happy with myself now, but inside I’m pissed and mentally drained because of a damn expensive bill I can’t do a crap about


Ugh, that sucks. Shame it would harm your dad's credit, because otherwise, I'd advise trying to get out of this payment however you can. 47k for dentist fee is insane. I'm not really knowledgeable about economics, but perhaps you could get legal advice or something? I just don't think it's a good idea to continue getting yourself sucked into paying, especially if the interest rate is that high. It's daylight robbery! Practically a loan shark in disguise.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Thanks for responding! This loan company is notorious for surprise fees and outrageous interest rates. I mean of course the dentist would go with the most scammy company out there and since it’s disguised as a personal loan I’m kinda scared just not paying it to be honest. I feel like I’m being robbed I swear I want to call and demand a lower interest rate because this is absolutely ridiculous and it’s been mothering me since I got this work done, but it’s now hitting me how much money is actually going towards this… I’m questioning if my happiness is worth it because I’m happy with myself now, but inside I’m pissed and mentally drained because of a damn expensive bill I can’t do a crap about



Dang that sounds beyond frustrating. I really hope you figure things out . Is there a way to maybe report the company? Probably a dumb question; trying to think of something  though that you could do.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2021)

Delete


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 14, 2021)

I just drank a monster. Guess whose not sleeping tonight?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2021)

been waking up basically every hour since i went to sleep, and finally woke up at 4am and there's no chance of me going back to sleep now. so that's fun


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2021)

Spoiler



still can’t sleep


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2021)

Delete


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 14, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I just got off the phone with the loan company and I can’t lower the interest rate so I’m stuck paying all this money. Well I’m not paying it. I kinda feel like an ass because my dad co-signed on this for me but I can’t pay $482 a month on this bill when I got half the amount of work done as my mom and she’s only paying like $210 a month. This is insane this company is garbage and that amount of money on a medical bill is insane. I feel like I’m setting myself up for disaster. Since it’s technically a personal loan I’ll admit I’m a dumbass when it comes to economics so I don’t know if they’ll start deducting my unpaid funds from my income tax or something or paychecks… like I’ve heard of places doing that when bills become unpaid. I feel trapped. I hate where I live (the location) and I just want to move but I feel like I can’t do anything with this insane bill and yeah it’s life, but it’s also not fair. It’s not fair that I have to pay this much at age 23 because 26k turning into 47k is absolutely gasdgsvzgd ridiculous  well I’m stuck and I feel terrible not paying it I feel like I’m either screwing myself or screwing my dad over and I don’t think it was worth it. I don’t think it was worth it I’d rather have terrible teeth and be free of this college level debt. And if anyone gets a loan and it’s with “Greensky” … RUN AWAY. They are loan sharks


i think you should get in touch with a financial advisor. they might be able to help you renegotiate your payment, but they will be able to inform you of the risks of non payment. im sorry youre going through this, but please try to get a consultation with someone because you never know what kind of effects the unpaid bills will have on you or your dads life and credit. medical bills are a super common way people go into debt and there are financial advisors that help people figure out payment plans or possibly even help renegotiate costs. good luck, i hope youre able to lower the interest rate bc thats awful :c


----------



## Aminata (Oct 14, 2021)

My mommy asked me to go to my uncle's house to ask for some salt, then he gave me five bucks and told me to go to the market to buy it..
then out of nowhere he asked what happened to my mother's payment, i said that she had a problem at the bank, he said a curse word and made irony as if i were telling a lie 
i don't know why but he was very rude to me and treated me very badly.
i hate when people are mean to me without reason. so as long as i live, i will never go to his house again promise!
That's why i hate  leaving home, people are unpredictable bad and idiots sometimes that's not cool!


----------



## Neb (Oct 14, 2021)

A mixture of anxiety and stress surrounding my personal life has been terrorizing my body. I'm nauseated, insanely sleepy, and have chills. Getting a restful sleep and taking nausea medication isn't helping either. It's like my antipsychotics are turning the mental pain into physical sickness. Ugh, I really don't need to be missing school right now...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 14, 2021)

Sora likes to lay in my doorway this time of day and I keep walking into her. I feel both bad and annoyed at the same time. You’d think I’d be able to remember that she’s there, but no not at all.


----------



## Orius (Oct 14, 2021)

I have like a gazillion things I tried to do but ended up didn't finishing halfway, like that one art thread I started in this forum because I was too busy with other stuff, or how I haven't finished my island decorations yet since the beginning of this month. lol

Sigh. I wish I have more time.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2021)

Spoiler: sick kitty



my gray kitty was brought to the vet and she has anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 months to live. she had double kidney failure . my poor baby. i am so sad. I don’t want to lose her. no infection this time and her heart is fine; she did lose some weight though


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 14, 2021)

Ugh my car's battery died when going shopping. I was stranded for like 30 minutes and then someone in a pickup truck was kind enough to let me use his charging cables to jump start the battery using his truck. I don't know why but the Car Batter has been giving me so much trouble lately. I drive it around and it does run good, but the moment I cut the car off and try to start it again it won't start. This situation has been driving me crazy!


----------



## Orius (Oct 14, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: sick kitty
> 
> 
> 
> my gray kitty was brought to the vet and she has anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 months to live. she had double kidney failure . my poor baby. i am so sad. I don’t want to lose her. no infection this time and her heart is fine; she did lose some weight though


Oh no. I'm really sorry to hear that. I love cats, and it's just a shame, especially a young kitty like that. Sending good vibes.  I hope she makes it out better. It's tough in situations like this, but the best you could do is just appreciate the time you have together.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Oh no. I'm really sorry to hear that. I love cats, and it's just a shame, especially a young kitty like that. Sending good vibes.  I hope she makes it out better. It's tough in situations like this, but the best you could do is just appreciate the time you have together.



thank you so much. i appreciate it . she is actually not young; she is 19. you’re right! i am doing my best. i just didn’t think i’d lose her anytime soon even as old as she is. :/ I thought she was still doing pretty well.


----------



## oak (Oct 14, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: sick kitty
> 
> 
> 
> my gray kitty was brought to the vet and she has anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 months to live. she had double kidney failure . my poor baby. i am so sad. I don’t want to lose her. no infection this time and her heart is fine; she did lose some weight though


No matter what happens, you provided an amazing life for her and that's all you can do for your pet! She's lucky to have you as an owner Dun. I hope you guys still have a few months together.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2021)

oak said:


> No matter what happens, you provided an amazing life for her and that's all you can do for your pet! She's lucky to have you as an owner Dun. I hope you guys still have a few months together.



Thanks so much, Oak!  I appreciate it so much. You’re right, though I can’t help but think I failed her and that I didn’t give her enough love. :/


----------



## xara (Oct 14, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: sick kitty
> 
> 
> 
> my gray kitty was brought to the vet and she has anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 months to live. she had double kidney failure . my poor baby. i am so sad. I don’t want to lose her. no infection this time and her heart is fine; she did lose some weight though



oh dun, i am so so sorry. i know there’s nothing i can say or do that can make this better, but you both are in my thoughts always, and my pms are always open if you ever need me. 

your feelings of thinking that you didn’t do enough for her are valid, and i know how awful those feelings are as i feel the same way with my kitty. but they’re just feelings, and not fact at all — you’ve loved her with all that you can, and you continue to love her, and you’ve done the best you can for her. i mean, the fact that she’s made it to 19 years old is proof that you’re an incredible owner. she really is very lucky to have you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2021)

it's not even 7pm yet and I'm already so tired 

also I know I should eat cause I don't like to eat after about 8pm but I'm not really hungry at all. I know if I don't eat soon however I prob will be hungry by the time I go to bed


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2021)

today is one of the few days i have off of work and i wanted to spend it by going to the homecoming fb game and my parents keep making excuses not to take me :/ now they said they’ll take me whenever they get home and now they’re home and they’re taking their sweet time. i hate how everytime i wanna go out w friends they conveniently find ways not to take me  they complain that i “use” them to take me places but like i literally can’t drive..???


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2021)

xara said:


> oh dun, i am so so sorry. i know there’s nothing i can say or do that can make this better, but you both are in my thoughts always, and my pms are always open if you ever need me.
> 
> your feelings of thinking that you didn’t do enough for her are valid, and i know how awful those feelings are as i feel the same way with my kitty. but they’re just feelings, and not fact at all — you’ve loved her with all that you can, and you continue to love her, and you’ve done the best you can for her. i mean, the fact that she’s made it to 19 years old is proof that you’re an incredible owner. she really is very lucky to have you.



 thanks so much xara . I hope your kitty can be helped and hoping you’re doing okay too. Thanks for reaching out to me; I know you are sad and hurting too so you didn’t need to . I’m here for you as well ; you and your kitty are still in my thoughts . you’re right; i can’t help but think she deserved better than what I have given her. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2021)

I feel incredibly nauseated right now


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 14, 2021)

this constant feeling of dread and doom cannot be healthy for me lmao


----------



## Sin (Oct 14, 2021)

the realization i have to dig up all these flowers to landscape my island... not happy


----------



## Neb (Oct 14, 2021)

Spoiler: Yet another wall of text about my inability to socialize online



I wish more people understood what abrupt blocking can do to someone's mind. It's the digital equivalent of having a door slammed in your face. You question your self worth, you ruminate on how you conversed with the person, and you question why they would something so harsh. Every time it happens my mental health absolutely tanks. I become an insecure, cynical, and deeply depressed person.

My moms think it happens because I put too much trust in people online. Honestly, they're not wrong. I share way too much personal information with people I want to be friends with. I also tend to ask too many questions in order to continue conversations. In the past I thought this was okay. The people I met back then were (and still are) great friends despite my struggles to communicate. Ever since the first block in March I have changed. I impulsively text people, especially when I'm first getting to know them. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the blocks were for that reason alone.

The mental and physical effects are insufferable. My antipsychotics and antidepressants are only able to do so much. It takes hours to fall asleep because my heart keeps thumping through my chest. Just moving makes me nauseated. I'm constantly exhausted from ruminating on it. Sometimes I'll become paranoid that one of them will make false accusations about me.
What I've gone through these past five years has been traumatizing. Being thrown away time and time again wears on you. I wish I could go back to the days when I could open up to people online and not be at a constant risk of losing all contact.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2021)

Neb said:


> - snip -



Hey there, Benjamin.  I just wanted to say I’ve been through the same things you’re going through right now (maybe not in the relationship sense, but definitely in the getting blocked sense), and it would be a shame if I didn’t try to respond to you about it at all.  I feel like I’d be doing a disservice to both you and myself.

I’ve been blocked by people on Discord from various places online in the past, and each time it kind of hit me hard and made me reconsider how I converse with people and also made me think about what I did wrong.  After it happened enough times, however, and I saw that some people chose to remain friends with me (and still are), I realized that the saying “those who mind don’t matter, and those who don’t mind do matter” is really true.  Now I have a comfortable set of people I talk to both online and in real life, and I wouldn’t trade any of them for anyone else.

I’m a bit hyperactive in how much I talk, so I feel like people have to put up with me in that sense a lot.  But see, that’s why those are the kinds of friends you want to keep, you know?  The people who stick with you no matter what as long as you treat them kindly, and don’t give up on you.  THOSE are the kinds of people that you want in your corner.  Anyone else who isn’t willing to do that frankly isn’t worth your time.  That’s how you separate true friends from fake friends, and I’m going to tell you right now, I will NEVER turn my back on a true friend or give up on them.  Because as Naruto says, “in the world, those who break the rules are scum, but those who abandon their friends are worse than scum.”

Sorry if I rambled on a lot.  I’m not sure if that even helped.  I just wanted to close by saying that I’m sorry you’re going through this, I truly am, and I can relate to it a lot.  Just know that you’ll always have a friend in me, no matter what.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2021)

Sorry Neb you’re struggling and thanks for messaging me! Sending you good vibes ; can chat a little about it if you want, just may not be very helpful.



Spoiler



depressed


----------



## a potato (Oct 14, 2021)

I’m nervous to ask permission for something even though I really shouldn’t have to.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 14, 2021)

Allergies have been a bit rough.

 Also I've been posting my inktober/drawlloween challenges to my personal facebook each day for my dumb family to see, and last night I posted my Brewster painting. One of my grandparents commented on it saying "Less video games and more painting!" Another relative 'liked' the comment. And idk, it just rubbed me the wrong way.. Like what do you think I've been doing the past 14 days? I've been hyper-focusing on this challenge and have done very little gaming at all the past two weeks. Most of the art I've been making has been non-fanart stuff. And it's not like I'm posting non-stop about gaming stuff on facebook; I literally never post on facebook these days save for the drawing challenge stuff. So _excuse_ me for wanting to paint a coffee birb and spending hours working on it only for you to take one second to look at it and then tell me to spend less time playing video games

So rude.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 15, 2021)

Smosh.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2021)

I keep reading "spaced out" as "space donut" lol

also, tired.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: sick kitty
> 
> 
> 
> my gray kitty was brought to the vet and she has anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 months to live. she had double kidney failure . my poor baby. i am so sad. I don’t want to lose her. no infection this time and her heart is fine; she did lose some weight though


Sorry about your kitty! I wasn’t online at all yesterday so I must have missed this. My very first dog (a beagle) actually died of what I believed to be cancer. I was really young at the time and my dog didn’t get the medical treatment, but she did have a tumor on her tail. She only lived about 7 years which is very short for a lifespan of a beagle, I imagine you’re hurting and I’m sorry you’re going through this. Enjoy as much of your time with her as you can. Animals are wonderful being.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 15, 2021)

My stupid chest pains havent gotten any better. Every day theres always a mildly intense one. Nothing like the life-threatening one where I should have gone to the ER but they ****ing hurt so bad. I need my cardiologist appointment to come sooner please I need them to fix me before something more serious happens.. Again..


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 15, 2021)

I got bit pretty hard because I wouldn’t share my applesauce with Sora. I’ve never shared my applesauce with her idk why she assumes she can have it. Also I had a hard time waking up today, I don’t think I slept well at all last night.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 15, 2021)

I just want this day to be over with uuuuuuaaaagh. Work sucked today and I had to wait an hour before I could even get home. It's almost 5 o'clock and I'm just now able to relax.

I have like no mental energy to make myself be productive. I just to eat a tasty dinner (which I doubt will happen today), eat some cookie cake I got (which I atleast have that to look forward to) and take a 12 hour nap.

I am very happy about what we got in the Direct today but I am just kinda tired today. I'm also hungry, I barely had lunch and I think I need some sugar my hands are shaking a bit and my legs feel weak.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 15, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> snip



thanks so much . i’m so sorry about your first dog ; sorry seriously isn’t enough :/. That breaks my heart hearing that . i definitely will try to enjoy the time i have left with her.



Spoiler: personal



Extremely depressed.

I just watched the nintendo direct for AC and I liked what i saw but my heart still feels heavy. Also, extreme anxiety about the scalpers and the amiibo cards. Also hate not having money or a job. Been unemployed for more than three years I think and no one still wants to hire me :/. Also so scared about so much including leaving the house. I’m trying not to give up hope things are ever going to be better and that I won’t be dependent on my family but it is so tough…

my mom wants me to start working on my christmas list soon but again, just can’t think about it. christmas depressed me since i can’t get anyone gifts myself :/.

still need to get frames for my prints but again i put it off because just can’t think of anything but my cat right now.

Haven’t been able to draw since I drew for Goomy’s contest and haven’t been able to play any games for quite some time aside from my gacha games. I want to be excited and play ac when the update comes (preferably before so i can get the new halloween recipes), but i just have no energy/motivation still and now depression :/. No need to reply. not posting for pity. just need to clear my head and mood somehow.


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 15, 2021)

im living in constant discomfort and i ****ing hate it


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 16, 2021)

Spoiler: tw: depression



i-
i swear i'm this close to just ending it. i feel like it's always bad thing after bad thing after bad thing with my life, especially regarding my relationship. i've been trying to meet up with my girlfriend since _june_. every time we set a date, something goes wrong right beforehand. someone gets sick. someone in her office tests positive. someone else gets sick. it's happened so many times -- maybe 10 -- that i don't even remember all the reasons. this time, she might have COVID. she took a lateral randomly, and it came back positive. normally, i'd just feel disappointed and move on. set another date. but tomorrow (sunday) we were supposed to go to a concert. we've been waiting a year, after it was moved from march due to the pandemic. it's the main reason i haven't offed myself up until this point, and now... we can't go. i know some people are going to call me selfish and say that i should be more concerned about her heath etc. etc. but i just. god, it's one thing after another, and there's other stuff going on, and. i've had enough. i don't know how much more i can take.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> -snip-





Spoiler



First of all, I’m sorry you’re going through that. Do you know if any of what she’s telling you is actually true? Not to sound close minded or anything but sometimes these are the excuses that come up to avoid having to meet up, and not because they don’t want to see you but because they aren’t who they say. If it’s one thing after another I would begin to question it. And you don’t sound selfish or anything, and that’s the impact these excuses can have. They’re set up to make you feel bad. Since the relationship seems to be online, have you ever video called with her? I don’t know, it doesn’t seem to be adding up with all these excuses… and these are convenient excuses considering the times right now. And not having time, I’m sorry that’s not an excuse. We all got time and we can make time for someone we supposedly care about.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 16, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I’m sorry you’re going through that. Do you know if any of what she’s telling you is actually true? Not to sound close minded or anything but sometimes these are the excuses that come up to avoid having to meet up, and not because they don’t want to see you but because they aren’t who they say. If it’s one thing after another I would begin to question it. And you don’t sound selfish or anything, and that’s the impact these excuses can have. They’re set up to make you feel bad. Since the relationship seems to be online, have you ever video called with her? I don’t know, it doesn’t seem to be adding up with all these excuses… and these are convenient excuses considering the times right now. And not having time, I’m sorry that’s not an excuse. We all got time and we can make time for someone we supposedly care about.






Spoiler



i've met her before, so i know she's real. we've been dating three years next month. i just don't know what to think anymore. she says she's not lying, but my whole family thinks she's stringing me along. i just don't know anymore. she sent me a picture of the test results, but i've never seen a lateral test before or had one, so i don't even know what a positive result looks like, and an hour ago she suddenly realized she couldn't smell which seemed convenient, so i just. i don't know anymore. i feel like i'm going insane. like i'm in a simulation or being pranked to see how much i'll endure before i break.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2021)

Just feeling a little heartbroken, I guess… I keep clenching my chest, but the feeling won’t go away.  :[


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 16, 2021)

somethings wrong with my mental health and i dont even know what it is anymore. had the worst day and worst and longest panic attack ive ever experienced yesterday and i cant shake this feeling off.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 16, 2021)

i think panera took my favorite item, the modern caprese, off their menu. I AM LIVID.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2021)

Spoiler



still dealing with depression and low energy. i should feel better later considering i did yesterday.

pulled some more on banner in a game and still didn’t get the unit I wanted :/.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 16, 2021)

Spoiler: Death



My childhood cat passed away today


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 16, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> -snip-


I'm so sorry to hear this, that is always the worst.  I'm here if you need to talk to someone ❤


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 16, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, that is always the worst.  I'm here if you need to talk to someone ❤


Thank you  ❤ I lost a young cat last year due to a dog attack they were best friends so they are now together in heaven.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 16, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Thank you  ❤ I lost a young cat last year due to a dog attack they were best friends so they are now together in heaven.


At least they're back together ❤ (that's what the "love" is for)


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 16, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> -snip-


My heart goes out to you. Lost my 16 year old kitty Keiko over two years ago and I still think about her every single day.
They'll live on in your memories forever. ❤


----------



## xara (Oct 16, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Spoiler: Death
> 
> 
> 
> My childhood cat passed away today



i’m so, so sorry to hear this. may they rest in peace.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 16, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> My heart goes out to you. Lost my 16 year old kitty Keiko over two years ago and I still think about her every single day.
> They'll live on in your memories forever. ❤


Thank you. I am so sorry for your loss as well  ❤ They become your best friend they see you grow up

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



xara said:


> i’m so, so sorry to hear this. may they rest in peace.


Thank you @xara ❤


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 16, 2021)

tired hungry stressed and in pain. at least im almost done for the day


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 16, 2021)

Why do they think we need the exp share on all the time?


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 16, 2021)

Today I Learned that I am getting paid under minimum wage at my job, but there are some legal BS loopholes that can prevent me from gettin min wage.

However that won't hold up till next year. Next year when min wage goes up, tips will not be able to cover what they 'owe' me, and they prob won't have enough money to pay 11$/hr. So I gotta look for a new job. Which really sucks cause I actually like this job. The pay is Not Great and not livable but my mental health is not in the bottom of the barrel and O actually get consistent hours, 32-40 every week. It was the opposite for my old job. But I have been thinking of getting a new job since my current job won't give me opportunities to expand, despite me saying I want to learn more. Opportunities to learn new things are constantly being given to others. In fact! Even today one coworker was teaching a NEWBIE, her first day, finishing stuff, like, hello I'm right here?? It took me months before I was taught that stuff.

I keep being told I need to get better even thou I have in some aspects. I'll have a brief chat with the one coworker but I'm sure she'll say the same thing, putting me back at square one. I've worked here for almost a year now, I consider Halloween to be my anniversary, and I'm still blow drying dogs and cleaning up poop. We're short staffed and I get the feeling they aren't looking hard enough for a new back worker since it isn't directly affecting them.

I did talk to my boss about raising my pay to min wage, ans she said she would, but I got the impression she wasn't happy that she had to. She didn't tell me tips are compensating for what I'm not gettin in min wage. Also, I'm not a tipped worker. The tips I get come from a pool, I never get directly tipped, no one does at work. My tips also get taxed since they go into my paycheck.

This isn't the first time they've messed with my pay. In the beginning of September I was supposed to get a raise. For two weeks it wasn't put in. When I talked to the person who does payroll, she said she forgot to put it in and it would be in next week. It was, but I was never compensated for those 2 weeks of not having my raise.

So yeah, I gotta look for a new job so I can actually get paid what I'm supposed to.


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 16, 2021)

Our place only has one parking space and some lady who visits a house like three doors down from us keeps taking it even though there's plenty of space at the house she's actually visiting to park her car ***** I swear to god


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2021)

I don’t want to go to work today…. T_T


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 17, 2021)

I think my switch is bricked.

I went to play some animal crossing, and I picked up my switch from the dock, and hit the power button… and nothing happened. I tried all the steps Nintendo had on their support page but it made no difference. Unplugging and plugging back in the adapter, trying my other dock, and right now I have it using my pro controller charger plugged in to the dock.

I’ll admit I was using an Insignia dock most of time, which is Best Buy’s generic brand, but I looked it up and it has the same hardware that the Nintendo one has. My Nintendo dock isn’t charging it either.

I have an online subscription, that I in fact just renewed the other day, so I could still access my island on a different Switch, but I really don’t want to buy another game console right now. I just bought the new Xbox…

My switch isn’t even that old either. I got it as a gift in December 2019 for New Horizons. I’m just really fed up with it right now.

Update: I plugged it into a different power adapter and it works!!! It lit up! But I don’t feel safe charging it without the Nintendo dock so I’ll just order a new adapter.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 17, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Thank you  ❤ I lost a young cat last year due to a dog attack they were best friends so they are now together in heaven.



sending you lots of hugs for this and about your recent news. . please let me know if you need to talk or anything. I’m here for you and am sorry about both. it breaks my heart too .



Spoiler



My mom does not think my gray cat is doing good and she thinks she is going blind which she says is a symptom her condition.  She is still responsive to me and seems fine aside from the fact she is staying in my dad’s room in a basket. :/ I am not ready. I want her to live six more months at least without suffering. I know i am being selfish, but my kitties are everything to me.

My mom just came home from a party and explained what she meant about my cat not being being able to see; she apparently is walking into things so my mom and dad have to carry her from her basket to eat :/ and so she is going downhill fast. i don’t want to accept that i might be time soon  she still is purring and showing affection. she isn’t out of it like her sister was when her sister was still here and sick.


----------



## Neb (Oct 17, 2021)

I’m still physically sick from the stress of being blocked. It’s gotten so bad that I haven’t been able to focus on my overdue essay. Now I have to go to the doctor to see what’s wrong…


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 17, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> sending you lots of hugs for this and about your recent news. . please let me know if you need to talk or anything. I’m here for you and am sorry about both. it breaks my heart too .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you   I will be thinking of you and your grey kitty


----------



## Orius (Oct 17, 2021)

Just a little tired. Not a lot of "me time" recently, and my mum certainly isn't helping things this morning. She's like a little baby that needs her diaper changed, incapable of doing anything herself in this age of technology. I know it's not really her fault, but I couldn't help but resent her (and my dad, of course). Filiality doesn't suit me. I know Asians are supposed to be big on filiality and respecting your parents, but I never could feel any kind of attachment towards my parents due to the lack of love I felt from them growing up. I find my mum to be a bother. I'm a grown man who couldn't get away from his mother. I'm a walking textbook cliché.

I shouldn't go on talking about this anymore though, or it would get _dark_ again like last time because I have far more poisonous thoughts I'm trying to keep to myself. God knows I wouldn't want to upset anyone with my feelings.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2021)

UTI. Can't get antibiotics without seeing a doctor first... don't think they would accept my out of state insurance either. It hurts.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2021)

I’m bothered by so many things right now.

Work was terrible.  I hated being there today, and wish I hadn’t picked up this person’s shift for them.  I’m so sick of trying in life and just want to give up.  Everyone always gives the same old “it’ll get better” crap, but it has been a year and a half since I graduated from university and nothing is getting better.  In fact, everything is getting worse.  I can’t get a good job that makes use of my degree, and every place I work at is low on employees because people keep quitting their jobs.  It’s just an entire mess.  Add onto all of this that I’ve been at home most of the time during this pandemic, my mom died from cancer, and I have Aspergers, and you have a recipe for disaster.  I don’t even think I’m using my time wisely, and I don’t hangout with any friends in real life anymore, not even my best friend.  My sleep schedule has been messed up for over a year, to the point where my life span could be shortened.  I’m so sick of pretending I care about others when there’s been countless nights where I cried hysterically and no one was there to care about _me _or hug _me_.  The only three good qualities about myself are that I’m kind, I’m good at martial arts, and I’m good at writing.  But you can’t make a career out of being kind, so that’s worthless.  I can’t make a career out of my martial arts either, and I haven’t wrote in a long time because I’ve lost all my passion for it, even though I’m good at it.  I don’t know what to do about all of this.  The world just keeps getting crappier and crappier by the day…


----------



## Orius (Oct 17, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I’m bothered by so many things right now.
> 
> Work was terrible.  I hated being there today, and wish I hadn’t picked up this person’s shift for them.  I’m so sick of trying in life and just want to give up.  Everyone always gives the same old “it’ll get better” crap, but it has been a year and a half since I graduated from university and nothing is getting better.  In fact, everything is getting worse.  I can’t get a good job that makes use of my degree, and every place I work at is low on employees because people keep quitting their jobs.  It’s just an entire mess.  Add onto all of this that I’ve been at home most of the time during this pandemic, my mom died from cancer, and I have Aspergers, and you have a recipe for disaster.  I don’t even think I’m using my time wisely, and I don’t hangout with any friends in real life anymore, not even my best friend.  My sleep schedule has been messed up for over a year, to the point where my life span could be shortened.  I’m so sick of pretending I care about others when there’s been countless nights where I cried hysterically and no one was there to care about _me _or hug _me_.  The only three good qualities about myself are that I’m kind, I’m good at martial arts, and I’m good at writing.  But you can’t make a career out of being kind, so that’s worthless.  I can’t make a career out of my martial arts either, and I haven’t wrote in a long time because I’ve lost all my passion for it, even though I’m good at it.  I don’t know what to do about all of this.  The world just keeps getting crappier and crappier by the day…


Hey, sorry to hear you're not doing well right now. And in my opinion, "being kind" isn't worthless. It's actually probably one of the most valuable things in the world, naïve as that might sound. A lot of people could use more of being kind. And honestly, I like seeing you around anyway, not to mention liking what you write.

And the truth is, I've been there, man, that feeling of wanting to give up on everything, trying in life, feeling worthless and just giving up on my passions altogether; all that jazz. And I think that I'm still living that phase even though it's been better nowadays. I know it's cliched, but I think what helps is just to take each day at a time. I think there came a point in my life when I became so numb to my own suffering and loneliness that I just took what life offers me each day. It's not the most practical solution, but talking to people does help ease that pain a little bit... till we make it to the next day. The forum has plenty of friendly folks that will be there for you should you need a smile. 

And in my opinion, I don't think it will ever get better for most people, at least not in any significant manner. I've accepted that, which is why it's easier to just get through each day not feeling disappointed, just taking what I can get. It's not something pleasant to hear, but sometimes, life gets to a point where it's too tiring to just try harder anymore, and I think it's perfectly okay to just be content with that. They say that true happiness isn't about getting everything, but to be content with what you have. Food for thought.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm pretty sure my glasses are giving me headaches. I've tried re-fitting them a few times and nothing seems to feel right  I think my prescription lenses are either too strong or too weak...


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 18, 2021)

Spoiler: sick kitty



At noon is the last time I see my kitty. I’m so devastated . She hasn’t eaten or used the litter box since i helped her last night. I’m not ready to say good bye


----------



## Aminata (Oct 18, 2021)

I think my mom hates me!
she's mean to me so many times and i don't know why. :'(
every time I'm happy about something,
she comes and manages to steal my happiness i starting to get tired of that.


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 18, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> UTI. Can't get antibiotics without seeing a doctor first... don't think they would accept my out of state insurance either. It hurts.


Oh man I feel this. I get UTIs all the freakin time and it's torture. You can get meds called AZO or Uristat (the active ingredient is Phenazopyridine) from the grocery store to help with the pain until you get to a doctor, it wont go away without prescribed antibiotics but the pain relief helps a lot.


----------



## Plume (Oct 18, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> UTI. Can't get antibiotics without seeing a doctor first... don't think they would accept my out of state insurance either. It hurts.


Is there a CVS walk-in clinic nearby? They can prescribe antibiotics within minutes. I visited one several years ago, when I also had out of state insurance...I don't remember how much it ended up costing me, but I think it was pretty reasonable. I think Planned Parenthood is another option.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 18, 2021)

get me out of this hell called SCHOOL!!! i cannot take this anymore!! i feel so out of place all the time and it's really annoying me.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 18, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> get me out of this hell called SCHOOL!!! i cannot take this anymore!! i feel so out of place all the time and it's really annoying me.



i feel the exact same way, everyone’s so loud and talkative with tons of friends and im just sitting there quietly. i want friends but i don’t exactly know how to make any and some people are just so annoying. i like my school but half the students have zero common sense, there’s like a fight or some other dumb incident every week. but i mean, it’s not all bad… middle school was worse in some ways, at least my school has it’s redeeming qualities. i just wish i was a normal person who isn’t afraid to talk.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 18, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> UTI. Can't get antibiotics without seeing a doctor first... don't think they would accept my out of state insurance either. It hurts.


It may not clear it up entirely, but get cranberry juice or uricalm, I think it's called? It's basically cranberry pills, they will turn your urine bright orange though, FYI, so don't be alarmed definitely helps.


----------



## Orius (Oct 18, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: sick kitty
> 
> 
> 
> At noon is the last time I see my kitty. I’m so devastated . She hasn’t eaten or used the litter box since i helped her last night. I’m not ready to say good bye


Hey Dun, I'm so sorry to hear. I want to say something nice to make you feel better, but I doubt my words alone could offer the kind of console you'd need. It's nice to remember the good times with your kitty at this time, just cherishing the endearing moments you had. I know that's what I'd do if my beloved pet passes away. She loves you a lot and would probably would wanna see you happy. I know that's such a trite and cliched statement, but our loved ones would probably just wanna see us happy. Especially animals. Animals can be very loving.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 18, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Hey Dun, I'm so sorry to hear. I want to say something nice to make you feel better, but I doubt my words alone could offer the kind of console. It's nice to remember the good times with your kitty at this time, just cherishing the endearing moments you had. I know that's what I'd do if my beloved pet passes away. She loves you a lot and would probably would wanna see you happy. I know that's such a trite and cliched statement, but our loved ones would probably just wanna see us happy. Especially animals. Animals can be very loving.



thanks so much . This means a lot, trust me. I really appreciate that you took the time to respond again even though it wasn’t necessary . it was very kind of you and everyone else who has messaged me.  Thank you and everyone. I’m sure my kitty would appreciate it too; she loves head rubs from anyone even people she doesn’t know .


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2021)

my whole body hurts and i didn’t have the best day at work


----------



## Neb (Oct 19, 2021)

Whelp I’m switching over to community college. The classes at the four year university have just been too difficult. The mental health crisis and stomach flu I’ve had also made me considerably behind too. On top of that I gained 8 pounds from being too tired to exercise. I hate putting off my education for another 3 months, but this is just too much right now.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 19, 2021)

my sister is showing signs of covid, me thinks... i'm hoping it's just a cold bcus my entire family is double vaccinated but im still kinda anxious tbh.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 19, 2021)

-


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 19, 2021)

Spoiler



still can’t believe my cat is gone. i miss her so much. i know if we let things go on, she would just suffer which I don’t want. I still can’t help thinking what if my parents had took her in sooner.  

I’m happy we’re looking at kittens this week; my mom already picked one out, but at the same time I am afraid this is being disrespectful to my late kitty. We aren’t replacing her, but yet I feel like this is not right even if my mom is thinking of me and how I need to be with cats (and in preparation in the event my remaining cat falls ill as fast as my late kitty did). I am torn.


minor: i’m sad i missed the only chance to pre order the new amiibo cards. really bothered they are already out of stock. i haven’t had any luck trading for the rest of the rv cards. I hope to find someone that will trade me the new series cards if I can’t manage to get any pack. i still want the rvs too :/


----------



## oak (Oct 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> snip


Sorry to hear your cat passed away Dun, I know how much she meant to you  ❤


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i’m so sorry, dun. i know how painful the “what ifs” are in situations like this as i have the same thoughts about my own kitty, but you truly did the best that you could. you gave that sweet lil angel a long, happy life, and you did good by not letting her suffer any longer. you’re an amazing cat mom, even though it doesn’t feel that way right now. 

your feelings are completely normal and valid, but your kitty loved you so, so much and would want to see you happy. she knows that you still have so much love left in you to give, and i think she’d want you to give a home and a loving family to a kitten who needs it, just like you did for her. it is entirely up to you, though; do whatever will help you begin to heal at your own pace. if you’re not ready for a new cat, that’s perfectly okay. and if you are, then that’s perfectly okay, too. your kitty and everyone who loves you just wants you to be happy, and we’ll stand by you regardless of what decision you make. 

and as for the amiibo cards, if i happen to get any duplicates, consider them yours. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2021)

been feeling (physically) god awful all day today. I'm really tired and constantly exhausted and I feel like someone punched me in my lower abdomen. I've basically been sleeping all day curled up in a heated blanket, that's pretty much all I can do.

also been falling behind in my Inktober drawing list cause I don't feel well, it sucks bc I really want to draw but I literally have no energy for it at all right now


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 19, 2021)

oak said:


> Sorry to hear your cat passed away Dun, I know how much she meant to you  ❤



Thanks Oak. I appreciate it .



xara said:


> i’m so sorry, dun. i know how painful the “what ifs” are in situations like this as i have the same thoughts about my own kitty, but you truly did the best that you could. you gave that sweet lil angel a long, happy life, and you did good by not letting her suffer any longer. you’re an amazing cat mom, even though it doesn’t feel that way right now.
> 
> your feelings are completely normal and valid, but your kitty loved you so, so much and would want to see you happy. she knows that you still have so much love left in you to give, and i think she’d want you to give a home and a loving family to a kitten who needs it, just like you did for her. it is entirely up to you, though; do whatever will help you begin to heal at your own pace. if you’re not ready for a new cat, that’s perfectly okay. and if you are, then that’s perfectly okay, too. your kitty and everyone who loves you just wants you to be happy, and we’ll stand by you regardless of what decision you make.
> 
> and as for the amiibo cards, if i happen to get any duplicates, consider them yours. <3



Thanks so much Xara.  You’re right; i just feel like I could’ve been way better.

As for the amiibo cards, those are yours for you to do with what you want. I am sorry; I did not mean to make you feel bad. But if you insist, at least allow me to trade you something in return in the event you get dupes. But again no pressure. Just venting here about it since it boggles me why Nintendo wouldn’t want more profit by having enough in stock for everyone. 


Thanks everyone. I really appreciate everything everyone has said so far. I don’t mean to make anyone feel bad. Just having difficulty accepting that she is gone and need to lament/grieve; no response is ever needed but tysm for thise who have responded.  I appreciate it tremendously.


----------



## a potato (Oct 19, 2021)

Some thoughts that I really shouldn’t be having because they’re just about impossible, yet my good ol’ brain is trying to convince me otherwise


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2021)

Some feelings are crowding my mind again. Why does it always happen around this time? And the worst part is, they’re not bothering me… I feel amazing. I can’t explain it.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 20, 2021)

Spoiler



****ing hell, why am I like this LOL


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 20, 2021)

Spoiler: big rambles ahead



I've been contemplating life a lot lately and I just have no idea what I want anymore.

There's so much drama at work. People are pissed off at each other. Some people are just not doing their job. It just makes me wanna scream.

We broke someone's sewer connection on the project we're doing, just to add further to the complications of the project.

I can't get an appointment to see a clinical psychologist as they're all overwhelmed with patients. That's typical with our shocking access to healthcare where I live. I should've inquired about it when I was in my hometown, where I would've had much better access to healthcare.

It sucks because I'm pretty sure the symptoms of ASD are there and always have been. My mum had me convinced that I was "normal" as a child, and had probably convinced herself as well. But I always felt there was something off, and I still do feel like there's something else there other than anxiety.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 20, 2021)

There's a thunderstorm rolling in and I have to leave for work in an hour... in the dark.


----------



## Orius (Oct 20, 2021)

Talking about my own infraction is fine in this thread, huh? Well, guess I'll still have to save those choice words for myself, amirite bucko? Because yeah, the infraction has certainly bothered me a lot. Talk about an infringement of the first amendment, but whatever.

Anyway, the whole thing has pretty much ruined my day. Everytime I look at my profile now (at least until it expires), I'll forever remember what I've done for the forum, and what the forum has done for me in return. Thanks a lot, guys.

Might just cancel the Halloween event if this gets bad enough. I'm not really in the mood anymore.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 20, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> snip



Sorry to hear that :/. Idk what happened, but I can sympathize. I would say not to dwell on it since it is so easy to get an infraction or warning, but, it stings too when I’ve got one.  Was considering leaving a few times because I got so upset.One was a dumb mistake on my part; I didn’t pay attention to when I last bumped my thread. And the other I forgot there was a rule. I hope you have a better day tomorrow. My dms are open if you want to talk more about it; no pressure though.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 20, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Talking about my own infraction is fine in this thread, huh? Well, guess I'll still have to save those choice words for myself, amirite bucko? Because yeah, the infraction has certainly bothered me a lot. Talk about an infringement of the first amendment, but whatever.
> 
> Anyway, the whole thing has pretty much ruined my day. Everytime I look at my profile now (at least until it expires), I'll forever remember what I've done for the forum, and what the forum has done for me in return. Thanks a lot, guys.
> 
> Might just cancel the Halloween event if this gets bad enough. I'm not really in the mood anymore.


I can relate.. My last infraction was for informing someone they were posting in the wrong section, apparently that's not allowed  Anyway, try not to let it bother you too much; personally I try to see it as a positive in that at least the mods really care about the forums and try their best to make it a quality place, rather than a forum that goes completely unchecked, y'know? They can be strict but I think it's ultimately a good thing. If only they would make the infractions not appear after they've expired.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> They can be strict but I think it's ultimately a good thing. If only they would make the infractions not appear after they've expired.


I think recent years have been better but they should still be more clear and proper on some stuff tbh. But yeah I think most people know what they did so I agree you shouldn't have to look at 10 pages every time you view your profile lo.


----------



## deana (Oct 20, 2021)

Not enough sleep at all 



Spoiler: Bathroom plumbing incident  🚽 



Last night our toilet got clogged and overflowed, at 12:30 at night  my bf and I were getting ready for bed at the time.
We had to scramble to get towels to soak up all the water, then clean everything because it was gross obviously. Got everything done by 2am, but then I couldn't sleep from all the stress. Ultimately I think I got about 4 hours maybe? I feel awful and mildly traumatised by the whole incident.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 20, 2021)

Feeling sick and stressed which is hard to manage while at college and away from home. I miss my family and dog lots and I don't get to see them until Thanksgiving break. The only thing that has made me feel a bit better was watching the ACNH update so I am holding onto that feeling with all my strength


----------



## oak (Oct 20, 2021)

My uterus is a wild animal that can't be tamed.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 20, 2021)

Spoiler: major tw: transphobia.. yuck, i know.



there's this guy in my family studies class that i thought was funny and cool but today, he revealed himself to be a raging transphobe and probably a homophobe too. my class was chilling outside for break and then he asked my friends and i about transgender people being in the olympics.

from that point, he became super transphobic, saying the worst things about trans people, especially trans women. he kept misgendering the trans woman who did weightlifting in the 2020 Olympics. i could tell i wasn't the only one who was super uncomfortable with this (we were all in a circle and everyone just kinda drifted away from the circle once he started saying transphobic stuff) i really, REALLY wish i wasn't so anxious about confrontation because i had a lot of words to say. my friend texted my other friend about how weird this guy was being and that friend replied with "imagine not being transphobic lol"...  so yeah i'm never coming out to anyone as sapphic to anybody at school and i gotta think about who hang out with LMAO


----------



## mogyay (Oct 20, 2021)

kim seon ho sigh sigh sigh


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 20, 2021)

Spoiler



have a meeting with my job coach on friday, and it's been giving me panic attacks all week. i'm supposed to be getting a fit note, and she's given me since last tuesday to make a doctor's appointment but i haven't done it because i'm too scared to go, especially since i found out that the doctor i was seeing pre-pandemic no longer even works at my GP. now i'm just scared of friday's appointment as well, because i'm probably going to get in trouble for not doing it. i hate it here. i wish i could just disappear.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 20, 2021)

Spoiler: Personal 



deleted


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2021)

Rain. Not fun when your feet and legs get all soaked


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 21, 2021)

Not a good sign when you wake up and already have a headache


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 21, 2021)

Spoiler



Depressed even though I should be happy after meeting the kittens

 already the name suggestions for the calico are ridiculous from my nieces: cookie, coo coo kangaroo. no thank you.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 21, 2021)

Tornado warning ;-; Scary… ;-;

It bothers me because the sirens and the TV alerts trigger my sensory overload and I just feel like crying.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 21, 2021)

Mimi Cheems said:


> Tornado warning ;-; Scary… ;-;
> 
> It bothers me because the sirens and the TV alerts trigger my sensory overload and I just feel like crying.


Yeah, I feel ya, they are scary. My son hates sirens.   I usually tell him it's okay, that it just means that someone is getting help and that we need to pray for them. ❤ I wish that was the case in this instance!


----------



## Dim (Oct 21, 2021)

guilt


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 21, 2021)

I got an alert from my phone about an earthquake nearby?? Uh when did I ask for a dose of ptsd from my phone??

I guess it's good to have a warning but wow did my anxiety skyrocket for a second there


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 21, 2021)

my keyboard on the phone shows 3 American flag emojis and 2 Great Britain flag emojis. They're all the same, so l'm confused of why clones. Also a problem with other few flags. Also my custom status is very hard to make now, idk what to put down.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 21, 2021)

Ok, here's the matter... It's been a month since I started college, and I'm enjoying it a lot. Really, I am! Buuut there's this teeny tiny little thing irking me quite a lot: that the teachers who are supposed to teach me all about the language and its correct use (because my degree is about languages) are the first ones using it wrong .

I know that nobody is perfect, but still. I mean, wouldn't you be annoyed if an English teacher mixed than/then, for example? Or its/it's? Because I totally expected a certain level of care about the subject they're supposed to be authorities on. Do you think I'm just exaggerating?


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 21, 2021)

I left my ex’s mutual discord server for the second time (since his friends asked me to come back and I agreed reluctantly), with this time being for good. I’m a little bummed out since I made friends with his acquaintances and it sucks not knowing what they’re up to anymore since I live a good half hour away from everyone there including my ex and that server was a way to communicate about everything. I dmed them and they understood and still asked to remain in touch.

I just can’t help but wonder what it would have been like if we all lived close by. They were some of the only people who took my side with the breakup (they don’t like my ex either) and made me feel welcome in that server. It’s such a shame it had to be this way, but I know it’s just part of the healing process.


----------



## vixened (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm completely locked out of my nookazon account.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 21, 2021)

Spoiler



found out a favorite voice actor and others i like is coming to my state soon and I haven’t heard from my friends since before my birthday and a few on my birthday. I want to ask if anyone is going but i am afraid since I am worried that they won’t want to talk to me. i don’t think my mom will be able to or want to take me even if just go to shop and to get a few things signed. then there is having no money but i am pretty sure i can make going part of my xmas present. not sure if i can still get tickets either


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2021)

Spoiler



I might delete this later, idk, but I’m supposed to be leaving, meaning like moving to a different city… and don’t get me wrong I’m excited, but I’m in sort of a situation. This has happened once before, two years ago to be exact. So at work, there’s this girl and it’s been nothing but amazing, or at least I think. I get the feeling she’s kinda flirting, but I’m really not sure. She’s always super excited to see me and she goes wayyyy out of her way to help me with my tasks. She has purple hair and kinda smiled and said it’s like we were matching, and just other little things that happen. I don’t wanna go into too much detail because it doesn’t really matter I suppose, but I’m getting vibes about this girl… and not vibes that had no justification that I had with other girls, like this one’s different. Even my dad thinks so, like he _really_  (emphasis on really) likes her and he also thinks she’s been flirty, but idk these feelings are just crowding my mind. I’m just trying to find out if she actually is interested or not because I’m just legitimately confused. I honestly can’t find a flaw about her, like there’s none. This sounds really dumb I know… ugh


----------



## deana (Oct 22, 2021)

It doesn't matter what day my day off is, somehow they are always leaf blowing right outside my window on my day off. I just want to sleep in


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 22, 2021)

I really hate how every time I'm trying to have a good day it always seems to have ways to make me feel worse about everything. I know they always say "things will get better" but knowing my life nothing seems to go my way and it just seems like no matter how hard I'm trying to be positive it makes it twice as much harder.


----------



## Dim (Oct 22, 2021)

Brother just tested positive for covid. ****ing proud of yourself for not getting vaccinated now, bud???


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 22, 2021)

Just laid there awake all not long and got pretty much no sleep. Why l? Because I slept hard the night before and slept until noon. Not fair


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2021)

Aw shoot, I'm anxious.... someone took my jacket from the laundry room -- it was given to me by one of my closest friends. Though I did leave it in there for a couple days (I forgot I had it in there), but not too long ago one of the RAs took a picture of the clothing and texted it to the group chat so we could get it... I got to the laundry room thirty minutes after that, and I don't see it anymore. And I always hang out with the friend that gave me the jacket... I feel awful.


----------



## Dim (Oct 22, 2021)

Again with the screaming war between my family. So tired of it



Dawnpiplup said:


> Aw shoot, I'm anxious.... someone took my jacket from the laundry room -- it was given to me by one of my closest friends. Though I did leave it in there for a couple days (I forgot I had it in there), but not too long ago one of the RAs took a picture of the clothing and texted it to the group chat so we could get it... I got to the laundry room thirty minutes after that, and I don't see it anymore. And I always hang out with the friend that gave me the jacket... I feel awful.


Awwwww hope you find it soon!


----------



## TheDikTatorTot (Oct 22, 2021)

I have 250$ to my name and I can only hope disability will come through for me in a few months. *sigh*


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 22, 2021)

Spoiler



No go for the convention. I kinda asked my mom but she doesn’t want to go and it wouldn’t be as fun or fair even if i just go to the shops and get a print or two signed. Don’t know if i will ever be able to go to another one since we’re still moving eventually and none of my friends live there and i still don’t have a job, car, still have a fear of driving day/night and get sleepy driving, and still no sense of direction. feel so frustrated with myself and my situation.

I don’t want to move still.

Sad and confused about something

Got enough crystals in a game to do another pull and got a new unit but one that you can get in every banner while this one you can’t. so peeved about this.

still depressed about my cat. tomorrow morning we’ll be getting the kittens at least.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2021)

Many things are bothering me. One being I'm worried about a friend I've known for several years. There's not really anything I can do...


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 23, 2021)

Spoiler



tell me why fall semesters are always, without fail, a nightmare for me. these next 7 weeks better go quick else I might just perish lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2021)

Spoiler



Feeling significantly better than earlier but am still confused about some things as well as sad.

Still bummed out about not being able to go to the convention.

I think my cat has been mourning my late kitty. she has been even more vocal than usual (more so last night that today) and today she has been more demanding for attention. just a bit ago she was sitting in front of my door and i opened it to let her out and she didn’t want out apparently. I brought her back on the bed and now she’s snuggling with me. I am a little worried that even though we’re keeping the kittens and her separate for two weeks that this may be too soon for her :/.

i miss my gray cat still. i miss my other late cats as well.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 23, 2021)

god.    AHHHH my patience


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 23, 2021)

Kane said:


> Brother just tested positive for covid. ****ing proud of yourself for not getting vaccinated now, bud???



Just so you know... I know two people who were vac and still got infected. As far as I know, they had different vacs, but after that they considered themselves out of danger and ignored security messures.
So don't be too harsh on your brother. While obviously getting vac would have lowered his chances against Covid, it's not 100% effective.


----------



## Dim (Oct 23, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Just so you know... I know two people who were vac and still got infected. As far as I know, they had different vacs, but after that they considered themselves out of danger and ignored security messures.
> So don't be too harsh on your brother. While obviously getting vac would have lowered his chances against Covid, it's not 100% effective.


I'm not, he's the one being harsh to my sister for infecting him. He's mentioning my Mother's health too (she is at risk) I just think it's hypocritical. If he cares that much, he still should have gotten vaccinated in the first place instead of going on about how vaccines are for "Biden sheeps". He's just always looking for an excuse to be harsh to my sister and it's getting aggravating.


----------



## MeganPenguin (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm applying to universities at the moment and I'm stressed over it. There's a lot of applicants for my course and I'm trying to get in my application as soon as possible as I really want to get in.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 23, 2021)

My wisdom teeth, ouchie. ;w;


----------



## jadetine (Oct 23, 2021)

Man, I just don't give a crap about anything right now; everything feels like such a chore. I have so much inertia, and I'm not sure what is dragging me down, but I'm not excited or finding joy in anything at the moment. I've been skirting by with just applying the bare minimum for the past week. Even my art and creative endeavors have been kinda lackluster and at a standstill. 
Why am I so burnt out? FeelsBadMan.jpg


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 23, 2021)

so much going wrong at the moment, i just want to curl up in a ball and go to sleep. 

had an argument with my family because i pointed out their double standards with my brother and his girlfriend vs. me and mine. my headphones have randomly started crackling when plugged into my laptop, even when i'm in the tab playing the audio. my phone suddenly stopped charging via the cable after repeatedly trying to open vr mode for no reason? now it'll only usb charge through my laptop or wirelessly, but both methods take an age, and i'm a fidgeter so i need my phone in my hand to stop myself from getting antsy. i'm kind of overdue a new one, but i hate that they've removed physical home buttons from newer phones, so i'm reluctant to get one. (and also because my current phone is under my granddad's name, so there's this whole needlessly convoluted process to go through to even get me a new one that i just don't have the energy for.)


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 23, 2021)

-


----------



## Orius (Oct 23, 2021)

Alright, I gotta admit, I was pretty upset initially about my latest infractions and how my giveaways were shut down, so much so that I just wanted to leave this forum altogether. But I calmed down and then realized that it's my own dumb mistake, and I only have myself to blame in spite of my misguided attempt at charity. At least I don't have to pay for that treasure island anymore.

But more than that, I realized that there were a lot of nice folks out there whom I had fun with, whom supported me, gave me kind words, and I got really depressed at the thought of leaving them behind. I literally felt like crying yesterday for leaving these people I had formed a close bond with over the past few weeks through our dumb, illegitimate shenanigans. Yeah, we did something we weren't supposed to do, and we were wrong for that, but it feels like one of those dumb things you do with your friends and still had fun doing them without really hurting anybody.

So, to @mintycream, to @Mimi Cheems, to the @windloft and the @moonshi out there who shared such kind words with me, your patience and company were much appreciated. In spite of all that happened, I'm glad I got to meet you all in the short time I'm here. I'm sorry all this happened and the Halloween event couldn't happen anymore, and I've certainly felt bad for letting people down after such a huge promise. In spite of what mistakes I've made, please know that all I ever wanted to do was just to have fun with people and share that fun with others. But you know what they say about good intentions.

I'm pretty sure I've missed mentioning some of the names who were literal godsent to me as well during trying times like @kiwi-strawberry and @Spookyrus for all her detailed and satisfying posts that made me feel glad I gave her those villagers.

Oh, and for what it's worth... villagers summoned using my Amiibo cards? They're _technically_ legit since they didn't come from treasure islands. I mean, if you want to really get into it, yeah, they're _unofficial_ cards, so I guess that isn't legit after all. I don't know. Now that I've already bought official cards from eBay, I might open up another thread again in the future using these 100% legitimate villager cards. Hopefully, I won't get into trouble that way. I've already bought Series 1-5, so all the villagers should technically be available. Probably. But I digress.

Anyway, I'm just kinda exhausted now from what's happening. I really appreciate you guys, but man, maybe now's a good time to really take a break for myself.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 23, 2021)

Orius said:


> Alright, I gotta admit, I was pretty upset initially about my latest infractions and how my giveaways were shut down, so much so that I just wanted to leave this forum altogether. But I calmed down and then realized that it's my own dumb mistake, and I only have myself to blame in spite of my misguided attempt at charity. At least I don't have to pay for that treasure island anymore.
> 
> But more than that, I realized that there were a lot of nice folks out there whom I had fun with, whom supported me, gave me kind words, and I got really depressed at the thought of leaving them behind. I literally felt like crying yesterday for leaving these people I had formed a close bond with over the past few weeks through our dumb, illegitimate shenanigans. Yeah, we did something we weren't supposed to do, and we were wrong for that, but it feels like one of those dumb things you do with your friends and still had fun doing them without really hurting anybody.
> 
> ...


Hey man. You don't have to apologize at all. You were trying to do a good thing for the community, and I'm sure we all appreciate the thought regardless. You're so generous and kind! I really admire having a good pal like you in my life! Do whatever you need to do to overcome this wave of sadness and anguish (idk if I'm using the correct words LOL), we as your friends are here for you whenever you're ready to return ^^ Mistakes happen, y'know? It's 100% okay that you didn't know. We all make mistakes and accidents will happen to us in our lives! But we can't let that get us down forever! c: You didn't let me down at all! And I'm sure all of us understand. Therefore no apology is needed (for me, anyway)! 

Thanks for everything ! I hope to see you around the forums soon c:


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 23, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i'm kind of overdue a new one, but i hate that they've removed physical home buttons from newer phones, so i'm reluctant to get one. (and also because my current phone is under my granddad's name, so there's this whole needlessly convoluted process to go through to even get me a new one that i just don't have the energy for.)


I’m not sure if you prefer Android Vs. Apple, but the new-ish SE 2.0. is like an iPhone 11 but in the shell of an iPhone 8, and it still has a home button. It’s probably 1 1/2 years old now, but I bet you could find a deal on one.



Orius said:


> Alright, I gotta admit, I was pretty upset initially about my latest infractions and how my giveaways were shut down, so much so that I just wanted to leave this forum altogether. But I calmed down and then realized that it's my own dumb mistake, and I only have myself to blame in spite of my misguided attempt at charity. At least I don't have to pay for that treasure island anymore.
> 
> But more than that, I realized that there were a lot of nice folks out there whom I had fun with, whom supported me, gave me kind words, and I got really depressed at the thought of leaving them behind. I literally felt like crying yesterday for leaving these people I had formed a close bond with over the past few weeks through our dumb, illegitimate shenanigans. Yeah, we did something we weren't supposed to do, and we were wrong for that, but it feels like one of those dumb things you do with your friends and still had fun doing them without really hurting anybody.
> 
> ...


When I got my first infraction on the forum, I felt exactly like you. I did something without thinking and I felt so guilty that I needed to take a break. Just remember that you were  trying to be nice. So many people were touched with your kindness, even if it went against a rule (and no I’m not trying to promote rule breaking). I hope to see you around after your break, you’re a really nice person.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 23, 2021)

one of my cats broke the lava lamp that I just got like less than 3 months ago


----------



## a potato (Oct 24, 2021)

I was paid for this week, but not the week before. It should be easy to resolve it, but I always feel so awkward asking.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



I have to make a decision and I’m really not sure what to do. It’s like I’ll be happy and sad or sad and happy. Like idk. This of all things shouldn’t be bothering me but it is.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



minor worry: worried about the entry that i’m working on for this event.

so impatient to have my kittens in the same room as my other cat; two weeks is going to take forever to come.

still bummed about not being able to go to the convention.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 24, 2021)

I’m bothered that I can’t do all the things I want to do at once. I need a robot army or something lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2021)

I wanna do the halloween event but not sure i'm gonna have time, boo 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2021



Orius said:


> snip


As someone who has like 24 infractions and is still here, don't feel bad bro


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler: pls send good vibes🤞🏻



how can something be so joyful and upsetting at the same time?

this trip back home has been...a mix of emotions. I'm glad to see family. I'm glad to see friends.

But what I'm not glad about is the trauma it brings back (if you could call it that). My dad's attitude and panic attacks are still there, possibly worse than ever. He can be so childish, so loud, and so unchangeable. He won't listen to anyone to better himself and will never change, yet wonder why people can despise him so much. 

Just seeing the shouting and yelling has just brought back so many bad memories, that it finally brought me to tears. Yet if I had shown my dad that I was that upset about it, it would have just thrown him in turmoil even more. He would've screamed and cried about how I have wronged him, how everything has gone wrong for him lately etc.

It wasn't worth telling the truth. So I lied. I came out of my room and told my parents that I was so sad about leaving tomorrow. But it wasn't that at all. I had just realized how much better my life has been not living in fear every time my dad screams about something. It has been so much better not having that stress in my life. Not worrying about the things I say, acting even the tiniest bit different or out of line, things going wrong and having to hide it from him...So so much better. 

Yet no matter how much better it has been, I still care about my family. And that's what hurts the most, caring about someone who hasn't always cared about you in the past.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## xara (Oct 24, 2021)

not me literally about to cry in this damn store. this is so ****ing embarrassing.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 24, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Man, I just don't give a crap about anything right now; everything feels like such a chore. I have so much inertia, and I'm not sure what is dragging me down, but I'm not excited or finding joy in anything at the moment. I've been skirting by with just applying the bare minimum for the past week. Even my art and creative endeavors have been kinda lackluster and at a standstill.
> Why am I so burnt out? FeelsBadMan.jpg
> View attachment 405501



I feel this so much. I want to draw but I’ve been dealing with lack of energy and depression. Sending you good vibes ! I’m sorry you’re experiencing this and burn out. Please don’t hesitate to dm me if you need to vent more. Hang in there.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> -


Just saying, you should _never_ feel obliged or forced to feel good for your family if they're been treating you that bad. Not all families get along and that's one norm society still needs working on getting rid of. Sure it's one thing if someone has to live with them and makes it work, but if it obviously makes you feel bad that way you shouldn't have to think "but i love them" every time.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 24, 2021)

i was looking forward to making grilled cheese w/ gouda on the grill today until i opened up the grill top and i saw a RAT sitting under the grates. these damn rats keep getting into my family’s yard because our backyard faces the back of a restaurant.


----------



## a potato (Oct 24, 2021)

I’m worried I accidentally messed up on my background check and that my onboarding won’t work out. I really don’t have a reason to think I messed up, though.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



minor bother: i’m a bit anxious about this next prompt. my mom is not home and idk where some of the required materials for my next event prompt, so I have to wait until she comes home on Thursday to do it.

I’m worried there will be some prompts that i won’t be able to do at all.

Also a little bummed i won’t have enough coins to get the full lineup i want since we only get so many coins. Not a big deal since I understand why; I should’ve figured that out first before trying to come up with some lineups. 

Annoyed about the series 5 amiibo cards’ preorders. i think once i’m done with series 5 and the rvs, i’m done buying these even if they release more for the next animal crossing m. Annoyed about something else.

Depressed. started thinking about when two of my cats were put to sleep and when I had to say good bye to the one living with my sister. I wish we could introduce the kittens to my cat soon, though i think she is still mourning my gray one so it is best to give her time. i just really want to kittens to be with me when I go to sleep . :/ I miss my late cats so much. 

Also sad because I think I was ghosted and I have no idea what I did wrong. :/


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2021)

I sure do love being gaslit into feeling like a stalker by a former friend and their social circle! It really brings back wonderful memories of high school. /s


----------



## -Lumi- (Oct 25, 2021)

Not me waking up at 3am and then not being able to fall back asleep. Omg. What a long night  at least I only work the morning but I feel like a zombie.


----------



## Orius (Oct 25, 2021)

I have an idea to do a legitimate giveaway this time using non-hacked items. All the items will be acquired through Nook Stop purchase, and since _my_ Switch isn't hacked and is legitimate, these purchased items will definitely be 100% legitimate as well. That means no DIYs, no seasonal items that aren't in season, etc. Any items that can't be acquired through legitimate means won't be involved.

The only problem with this? I'm just not sure if the mods would trust me enough to let me do this. I want to try better at following the rules while still sharing fun stuff with people, but right now, I'm just kinda in a bad state with a bad rep.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2021)

can i get tuesday need dough lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 25, 2021)

Spoiler: Heart issue & Stupid Cardiologist



im so angry. I finally went to a cardiologist. I have been having chest pains my entire life and I had one that lasted over an hour and was accompanied by dizziness, lightheadedness, nausea, face redness, eye redness, and a complete inability to stand up and shortness of breath. I literally felt myself blacking out i thought i was going to die so i decided to finally go to a cardiologist.

My EKG was completely abnormal but bc they couldnt really learn anything from the echo test they did the doctor dismissed it saying "it could be a million things" but didnt explain what they were or how to fix them. She said its probably a muscular issue or might be exercise-induced asthma. She dismissed all my chest pains and told me to take basically an entire bottle of ibuprofen by the end of the week. She said "maybe your bra is too tight." WHAT DOES MY BRA HAVE TO DO WITH THIS??

Heart issues run in my family. My grandfather had an aneurism, heart murmurs, and a pacemaker. Both of my cousins on my dads side were born with heart defects and needed to have heart surgery.

My mom has the same exact issue ive always had but she chose to go to a non-traditional doctor when she was in her early 30s rather than a regular doctor because if she had gone to a regular doctor she would have needed open heart surgery. Her anxiety was causing her body to process stress in an unhealthy way and lead to a literal calcium solidification around her heart.

I dont know why my doctor dismissed the EKG abnormality. She said she wants me back to take another EKG in 3 months to see if the abnormality persists and she said she wants to have it on record "in case I end up in the ER."... Basically she wants to cover her ass because something might happen to me and she doesnt want to be liable 

Thanks, lady. Super helpful. Thanks for implying Im probably going to end up in a hospital, and thank you for literally telling me nothing about my issue.

Hundreds of dollars horribly spent.

Going to another doctor today hes going to run chemical tests on my brain and do a food-allergy blood test to make sure theres no other imbalances causing my issue.

 I frequently get chest pains both during exercise and at rest at least every other day and often multiple times a day. I just want it to be done. Im so upset.


----------



## Plume (Oct 25, 2021)

It seems that I bother people.
I don't know if it's because I'm socially slow, or if it's because they mistake my shyness for being self-absorbed/uncaring, but it's driving me insane. I never assume that I'm significant enough to be on other people's minds, but apparently someone is angry enough at me to remove me from social media. I had a feeling that they were unhappy with me the last time we spoke, which is why I checked. I don't know what I did to upset them, and I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 25, 2021)

so tired from moving and packing and unpacking and cleaning over and over again ahh when will it end. at least we got the last bit of stuff out of the old place but now the apartment we live in is just stuff everywhere  i still need to get a job and handle a few other moving items like my license and bank account. i cant wait until im finally over this giant moving hump and can focus on daily living


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 25, 2021)

Spoiler



My sister sent me my nieces christmas lists which reminds me i need to make mine. there is stuff i want but just can’t think about it right now when i’m missing my cat still and sad being ghosted, not to mention not being able to go to the convention since i will probably never be able to go to one again having no friends where I’m moving, still no car and fear of driving and no sense of direction, and idk of they have conventions there where VAs go to.


----------



## Orius (Oct 26, 2021)

I feel like crap since this morning. Don't really feel like doing anything today. Just kinda got fed up with a bunch of stuff, but that's nothing new to those who have heard my daily whining.

I don't know. It's one of those weeks when you get stuck in a rut and nothing feels good for a while. I'm sure it will get better soon after a month or so, but this is one of those moody months/week. Antidepressants might help, but meh.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 26, 2021)

never mind


----------



## th8827 (Oct 26, 2021)

The Bedroom task for the forum event is very, very stressful for me. I tried my best with the limited resources that I had at my disposal, but it was rejected because my creative efforts were insufficient. I realize that I am a very boring, not artistically gifted person, but it still hurt my feelings that my best efforts were rejected for not meeting the minimum requirements of the task.

I am really bummed out because this was my only real chance to beat the challenge, and it did not work out. I don't think that I'll be able to get all 5 Gold tokens to get the final prize.


I am also a bit annoyed that every streaming service seems to have exactly one show on it that I want to watch. I am not willing to pay that much money just to watch one show per service.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 26, 2021)

my bunnies had a little too much fun tearing up my plushie costume.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021



th8827 said:


> The Bedroom task for the forum event is very, very stressful for me. I tried my best with the limited resources that I had at my disposal, but it was rejected because my creative efforts were insufficient. I realize that I am a very boring, not artistically gifted person, but it still hurt my feelings that my best efforts were rejected for not meeting the minimum requirements of the task.
> 
> I am really bummed out because this was my only real chance to beat the challenge, and it did not work out. I don't think that I'll be able to get all 5 Gold tokens to get the final prize.
> 
> ...


You can try again. I made mine out of paper doesn’t have to be fancy.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 26, 2021)

pretty sure I annoyed my dad today. I'm assuming that he caught me texting my mum about the covid vaccine that they had just got done and that he was very anxious about, as he sent me a passive aggressive text. I really couldn't care less for his childish jealousy.

also trying to decide how long I want to stay at home over Christmas. If my dad is going to be like he was this weekend just been then I can't stay for long. It's just too traumatic and anxiety-inducing. I really thought I would stay with my parents until I had saved up for a place of my own, but getting out earlier may have been the best decision I've made in my entire life. If I do ever move back to my hometown, there is no way in hell that I would move back into my parents place, even if it did save me money.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 26, 2021)

Spoiler



My tabby apparently stopped hasn’t eaten at all today according to my dad; he gave her a little appetite enhancer. i saw her eat last night so part of me is thinking he may be acting too soon but the other part of me is freakinf out. I don’t want to lose my other baby so soon. 

She was very bad when i tried giving her pills today too (but that is nothing new); almost threw up just seeing the spit up pills and having to touch it to give it back to her. When my mom is here, she laughs or gets annoyed when I gag. Having anxiety and getting sick touching stuff isn’t funny :/ and i can’t help it.

I talked to someone about my cat and they think she is confused about the new kittens (even though we haven’t introduced them yet) and still grieving my late cat. 

I’m really worried about her. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2021)

having a large head so most retro hats doesn't fit. :c poop.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 26, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> You can try again. I made mine out of paper doesn’t have to be fancy.


The problem is that, as a single adult male, I don’t own a plushie. I borrowed the one in my attempt from my sister, but due to her work schedule, I won’t be able to see her until next Monday, at the earliest. Which is too late.

My money is also reserved by upcoming bills and the Dentist (second half of a Root Canal procedure, so can’t be delayed), so I can’t afford to buy a plushie. (I also don’t really want to own a plushie)

Looking at the spoiler topic, I also see that one of the tasks essentially requires me to waste food, which I can’t afford to do, and the other requires me to put something in a jar. I’m a terrible cook, so most of my food is either canned or boxed, so I don’t have fresh ingredients to make something cute/spooky, and I don’t have a mason jar to jar anything monstrous in (or anything monstrous to jar up in the first place).

I’m resigned to the fact that I’ll be unable to get any of the remaining rewards…


----------



## petaI (Oct 26, 2021)

i haven't been able to figure out what to do with my island and it's stressing me out. even looking at inspo isn't helping. :c
i just started playing again recently and all i've done was demolish what i already had done before i stopped playing a year ago. it feels like i'm going one step forward, two steps back.
resetting my island isn't really an option for me, so i feel completely stuck. rip me.
it probably sounds silly to be stressed over an animal crossing town but this has genuinely been bugging me. i really enjoy animal crossing and i've been wanting to make a pretty, explorable island ever since the game released, but i still don't know what to do and i feel like it's slowly killing my love for the series. hopefully when 2.0 comes out i can finally figure out what to do


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 26, 2021)

Spoiler



Hating myself very much right now. found out i messed up again… when i hear friends are busy, i always want to give them space. and i don’t talk to my personal friends for months too for same reason and not having much to say.  I thought I was being considerate but now no. Idk what to do.I already knew I was a failure at socializing :/

I really want a lot of collectibles from this event but i honestly don’t feel up to it anymore. if the kitchen requires cooking, don’t think that’s possible since my mom won’t be home until thursday to help me with whatever i need. 

and my cat is still not eating. the vet confirmed she’s grieving. if she doesn’t eat by tomorrow they’re running tests on her.




	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021



Senketsu said:


> i haven't been able to figure out what to do with my island and it's stressing me out. even looking at inspo isn't helping. :c
> i just started playing again recently and all i've done was demolish what i already had done before i stopped playing a year ago. it feels like i'm going one step forward, two steps back.
> resetting my island isn't really an option for me, so i feel completely stuck. rip me.
> it probably sounds silly to be stressed over an animal crossing town but this has genuinely been bugging me. i really enjoy animal crossing and i've been wanting to make a pretty, explorable island ever since the game released, but i still don't know what to do and i feel like it's slowly killing my love for the series. hopefully when 2.0 comes out i can finally figure out what to do



no it isn’t silly at all. i get stressed too when i take a break from the game and have a lot of things to do like pick weeds and stuff even though i do it at a nice and easy pace. it isn’t easy to tell my brain not to be overwhelmed or stressed over the game. i have trouble with racing thoughts and focusing only on one thing even when i consciously say i want to focus on this specifically.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2021)

I really want to get both eggs and the new wand from this event but so far all my efforts seem to be in vain 


also hate that I can seemingly only work for like 3 hours and then I'm so tired/exhausted I literally cannot function or do anything else for the rest of the day (and potentially the few days following). there's no reason I should be _this_ tired after only a small amount of work ad it's making it very difficult for me to have the confidence to get a job.


----------



## TheDikTatorTot (Oct 26, 2021)

I can't participate in any of the events as I do not have the space available to make things, and the puzzle is not as easy as people are making it out to be. I wish there were alternative games.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 26, 2021)

Not very happy about a bunch of things that happened on the way home.


----------



## nocctea (Oct 26, 2021)

i'm an art student so i have to go into the studio if i want to work on my art projects, but i have such a hard time leaving my apartment, i dunno why  i can leave for class, but if i don't have any (which i don't on tuesdays and thursdays) i end up staying in my room all day. it's frustrating cause i'm already a little behind on my project and i really need to do extra work on it


----------



## BakaRina (Oct 26, 2021)

I decided to recheck my Amiibo collection and I somehow lost my Lottie card. Tried to find it for a good while and decided to just buy a new one. At least it’s cheap to replace, so that’s something.


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Another frustrating and unsatisfying day.

Let's just leave it at that from now on. I don't want to come off as repetitive.


----------



## vixened (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm not sure If I can do all the event tasks, probably not. kinda disappointing


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Crappy delivery man with a grumpy face, crappy chicken rice with lots of bones, undelivered extra portion of rice even though I paid for it.

Yep, a meal ruined. I didn't bother to finish it because I just don't have the mood anymore to finish it. I'll just order McDonald's later.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2021)

Spoiler: sad kitty



I tried to get my tabby to eat but she can’t even stand on her own now . i am so scared about what the vet will say tomorrow. they said on the phone today she is grieving which we knew already. 

These last two weeks have been the worst weeks. First I lose my gray kitty, then I find out i messed up something, and now my tabby isn’t eating.  I am so sad… One of my worst nightmares…


----------



## xara (Oct 27, 2021)

deleted.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 27, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler: euthanizing a pet
> 
> 
> 
> my cat is very likely being put to sleep today. she’s gotten a lot worse, and nothing more can be done for her.



i know there are people on here you're closer to and more comfortable with, but as someone who's had to euthanize several cats, my DMs are always open if you want to vent/talk. i know it's a tough thing to go through, and however you feel/react is completely valid <3


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2021)

xara said:


> -snip-





Spoiler



Hi xara, I’m sorry about your cat. If she is not getting better, it’s the best decision to put her to sleep. She won’t suffer anymore. Try to remember the fun times together because the last thing your cat would want is for you to be sad. She’d want you to remember the happy times together. I know a lot of people say this but time heals. It’s completely valid to be upset, I’m not saying it isn’t, but I know your cat would want you to think of the good times. I’m sorry you’re going through this. It’s okay to be sad or angry. Just know it’s not your fault and you couldn’t have done anything differently.


----------



## -Lumi- (Oct 27, 2021)

My new medication is making me feel horrendous. I'm supposed to give it a week or two to adjust but man. I feel so sick and my mouth is all gross and dry and i cant sleep


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2021)

Spoiler



I can’t sleep because I’m so scared for my kitty. my dad is giving her more supplements today and thursday is her vet appointment. I wish he could bring her in today. either way i am so scared. she was doing so well until my gray kitty passed away .


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm worrying about something dumb I did at work, even though it's really insignificant and can be easily fixed. I've felt depressed and anxious all day :/

I also can't sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2021)

So many "nuts" called nuts when they are like, fruit seeds or legumes. Like wtf I totally thought I couldn't have pistachio... not that I like it a lot but... bruh.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm just not happy and I don't know why. At least when things in my life _aren't_ going well I have something to work towards/fix or something else to blame being unhappy on but I'm just generally unhappy and I guess my meds aren't working well then? I feel like I don't actually get excited about anything anymore. Even things I enjoy like art I just don't feel motivation to do.  Idk I contacted my doctor about this last night and am gonna make an appointment to really seriously talk about it.

tldr; depression is the worst when things are going alright in your life and you're still not happy


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 27, 2021)

I sometimes wish this site wasn't too sensitive with all its rules. I got a warning point the other day because I posted a link in a thread that was talking about amiibo series 5 cards. So its okay to insert links on threads, but the moment I do it I get in trouble? Ugh....I really don't get this site sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I sometimes wish this site wasn't too sensitive with all its rules. I got a warning point the other day because I posted a link in a thread that was talking about amiibo series 5 cards. So its okay to insert links on threads, but the moment I do it I get in trouble? Ugh....I really don't get this site sometimes.


I agree some rules are a bit too strict and up/outdated tbf...

Also yeah I kinda wanted to do tbt event as well but yeah not much stuff here + work.


----------



## windloft (Oct 27, 2021)

I wanna' buy more facial products, but money ... i've been getting into taking care of myself and it feels super good, but _man _some of this stuff can be a little pricy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2021)

Ehh, my mind's just everywhere today.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2021)

The thing that’s bothering me is the thing I’m excited about. And _that’s_ bothering me.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2021)

Spoiler



still hurting about something. can’t mention it here. i can’t do anything right even though my intentions were good. still worried about my cat who isn’t eating still. i did manage to force some food down her with a spoon (soft food). worst two weeks ever.

Also remembered about the convention that i can’t go to and am depressed again about that.

maybe i should just stop socializing altogether. :/. i have made a lot of friends but i keep losing someone along the way or something happens. how should i know if someone wants space or to be contacted or if there is no response to a message i send that that doesn’t mean they want space or want to be left alone? is there a free school on how to socialize for people on autism spectrum? too late now even if there is.

may need a break from here even though that won’t solve anything. :/


please do not respond to this. just need to vent. may delete later


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2021)

Spoiler



i think I’m set on my kitchen prompt  ideas. I need to get a few things for the lav prompt and one or two things for the kitchen. I’m nervous about leaving the house and going to the store since I already can tell I’m going to get antsy while browsing since it happens to me all the time. Not sure what i want to do for the lab one. I hate leaving the house so much.

i hope my cat overcomes her grief even though we found a way to get food in her.

did a few pulls on a gacha banner again with the crystals i got from login bonus and still nothing :/

edit: as much fun as i am having with the event and as much as i want the collectibles, my cat not eating and finding out something has really took a out a lot of my excitement away, not to mention I have to leave the house to get some stuff we don’t have. I hate leaving the house.  I’m anxious too I don’t have enough time to do these last two prompts.

I really miss my gray cat.

Frustrated with myself and everything.


----------



## -Lumi- (Oct 28, 2021)

"The dose is so low you probably won't feel any side effects"
Ok friends why do I feel so lousy then!!! Such a bummer I need this nausea to go away thank u :')


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 28, 2021)

Today and the rest of this week has been pretty rubbish in general. People on holiday from work, others going sick at the last minute and a supervisor who can't supervise properly to save his life. Add on top some of the other crap thats happened in the last few weeks and I feel fantastic. To be honest I'm just tired of putting on a smile and feeling nothing but loneliness underneath the facade, heck I can't even remember the last time someone dropped me a message to see how I'm doing in general. Fun times.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Spoiler



I feel really conflicted at the moment. I want to know if I’m making the right decision…


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2021)

customs always customs like how long does it take to check a shirt? lol


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 28, 2021)

My new kitten is not getting along great with my dog, they're both scared of eachother. I just want to sit on the couch and snuggle with them both without a fight breaking out >>


----------



## Dim (Oct 28, 2021)

I got more time off work and yet I still have no ambition to do ANYTHING.


----------



## piske (Oct 28, 2021)

Headache  it’s been dark and cloudy all day which usually does it


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 28, 2021)

My parents: We're not against trans stuff
*continues to say some transphobic stuff

'They can live their life how they want and go by whatever name they want'
*says more transphobic stuff

'You can't deny facts'
*says more phobic stuff

Like, this is why I'm never coming out as non-binary to them, I'll never tell them my chosen name and I prob won't come out as pan to them either. They wouldn't understand, and it's not like I haven't tried. Both my sister and I have tried to have civil discussions about this but they always revert to their way of thinking. They act like boomers but they're in their 40s. I'll prob not even say I'm pansexual either cause that falls in the category of not being a binary gender (as in who I might be dating at the time if they aren't cis). Which would then mean I would kinda have to hide when I do date, and I already know how they would react to that They pry in our business behind our backs and go throu our things. Our life is their business. Which, okay, they are our parents but we are both young adults. I don't need to tell you every damn detail of everythin. I am allowed to live my life with privacy and not them asking questions and needing to know everythin. It is literally no concern who I date. If I make a bad choice, that is my choice to deal with.

It also sucks cause they barely let us have any damn independence. Like, I can't drive my ****in car cause they refuse to teach me. I ask them to teach me and they say 'you already know how to drive it you just need to be more vigilant when you drive'. Okay?! I am certainly not doing that here, sitting on my *** at the kitchen table asking you to take me out driving! Also, I haven't drove my car in OVER TWO YEARS. I DON'T REMEMBER WHAT THE BUTTONS DO. It's not like I can just get an instructor either cause they would just get mad at me. Anytime I want to go somewhere I have to pester my mom to take me. Which she gets annoyed with. So sorry I have a life outside of my job, which btw you don't have, and I want to do things on my time off. If I could drive my own damn car I bought with my own damn money that I have a damn learners permit for this would not be an issue! But then that opens a whole new thing for me to just drive when I want and be my own damn person. Which they wouldn't have. Cause God forbid I act like the young adult I am (or are tryin to be in some aspects) and drive myself places or do things on my own, without the need of a chauffer.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2021)

i really do enjoy hand sewing but jesus 15 minutes of hand sewing could literally only take 15 secoonds if i could figure out how to fix my stupid sewing machine 

I'm surprised my hands aren't cramping cause I've been at this for at least the last 2-3 hours.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 28, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> My new kitten is not getting along great with my dog, they're both scared of eachother. I just want to sit on the couch and snuggle with them both without a fight breaking out >>



I’m sorry to hear that . Did you have the two separated before introducing them? If it isn’t too late, maybe you could try keeping them in two different areas or lock one up in one room and have them lay on a towel or something and then switch it with each other to get each other used to the other’s scent.


----------



## Clock (Oct 28, 2021)

Why does procrastination exist


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2021)

I want to keep working on this dress but not only is it midnight, my back actually feels like it's about to snap in half haha


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 29, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m sorry to hear that . Did you have the two separated before introducing them? If it isn’t too late, maybe you could try keeping them in two different areas or lock one up in one room and have them lay on a towel or something and then switch it with each other to get each other used to the other’s scent.


Yeah, I had the kitten in another room for a whole month, they're slowly getting better just many hisses along the way lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 29, 2021)

I accidentally burned my face and it hurts. Also it seeme weird that I have to wait for this air clay creature I made to dry before I put in in water. Wish it could be finished now so I don’t have to worry about this event anymore.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 29, 2021)

Spoiler



i stayed up too late.

still no luck with my gacha game.

anxious about going out to get stuff for my last two entries. Really don’t want to leave the house :/


----------



## ryuk (Oct 29, 2021)

still waiting to make my hhp preorder and i’m getting increasingly impatient (bad habit)

i literally had a dream they went up and i was posting in a thread here about it lolllll


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2021)

i really need to like, take walks or swim again even though i those inserts are correcting stuff my ass is still... so large on the left ass cheek. POOP.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 29, 2021)

Spoiler



depressed, tired and crabby.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 29, 2021)

I got my 3rd covid vaccine shot 4 hours ago and feel weird.  Idk if it's just anxiety or what


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2021)

Don't go "No **** Sherlock" on me, but life is hard. Just wanted to say it.


----------



## oak (Oct 29, 2021)

Pretty sure the lady that moved out across the street left her 13 year old cat behind. I haven't seen the lady or her vehicle in over a week and every morning when I open the door, her cat named Baby is sitting on my steps. I give the cat food twice a day and tried to bring Baby into my house but my cat Lydia attacked her and they had a loud cat fight, which was my fault. Now poor Baby sleeps outside every night and I towel dry her in the morning cause it's always raining. I could call the animal shelter but I just wanna make sure she wasn't left to any other neighbour before I call.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 29, 2021)

oak said:


> Pretty sure the lady that moved out across the street left her 13 year old cat behind. I haven't seen the lady or her vehicle in over a week and every morning when I open the door, her cat named Baby is sitting on my steps. I give the cat food twice a day and tried to bring Baby into my house but my cat Lydia attacked her and they had a loud cat fight, which was my fault. Now poor Baby sleeps outside every night and I towel dry her in the morning cause it's always raining. I could call the animal shelter but I just wanna make sure she wasn't left to any other neighbour before I call.



ugh this upsets me so much.  that’s kind of you to look after the kitty; yeah next time you need to keep them separated before introducing. we made the same mistake when we took into two cats our neighbors let out and claimed wasn’t theirs so they didn’t beed to feed them. it ruined my cats relationships with each other and furniture too :/


----------



## oak (Oct 29, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> ugh this upsets me so much.  that’s kind of you to look after the kitty; yeah next time you need to keep them separated before introducing. we made the same mistake when we took into two cats our neighbors let out and claimed wasn’t theirs so they didn’t beed to feed them. it ruined my cats relationships with each other and furniture too :/


Thanks Dun, I definitely rushed their introduction too fast. Sorry to hear about your neighbours cats. Did you ever manage to get them to come inside? I don't think Baby will ever want to come back inside after this, she's already afraid of the front door now so her food bowl is at the bottom of the steps. I'll just keep an eye on her for now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 29, 2021)

oak said:


> Thanks Dun, I definitely rushed their introduction too fast. Sorry to hear about your neighbours cats. Did you ever manage to get them to come inside? I don't think Baby will ever want to come back inside after this, she's already afraid of the front door now so her food bowl is at the bottom of the steps. I'll just keep an eye on her for now.



This was sometime back in high school—many years ago. we found a no kill shelter that found new homes for them.



Spoiler



i just went to visit my kittens and i saw my little one eating something on my dad’s plate and i asked what it was and it was a cookie! my kittens and cats should not eat that. he wasn’t even watching her . I told my mom and she said she will move them in her room until it is time to introduce them if he does that again. i can’t trust my dad at all


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm starting to realize that a toxic relationship I was in kinda f'd me up, even though this was years ago. I guess I never really processed it and just tried to shove it to the side and move on


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 30, 2021)

someone give me motivation to finish this stupid report 

also I know that I've already talked about this at least a few times, but I really don't know what date I should book a flight back from my hometown. I just don't want my visit down there to be the same as last weekend. I want to enjoy my time down there and not be stressed. If my dad is going to be like he was, I'd rather spend the christmas holiday break by myself. I still haven't told anyone how much of a wake up call it was being back at home again and how it brought so much trauma back. I can't tell anyone about it. If I told my mum, guilt would just tear her apart and she'd be upset. I can't tell my brother as he'd likely tell my mum and they'd both be upset. I can't tell my grandparents as I don't think my grandma has the mental capacity to process what I'd say, and she would also likely tell my mum about it.

It just hurts to lie about it. My parents and brother have asked "oh what's it like being back in (current city I'm living in)? Are you coping okay? Is everything alright?", and I have to pretend like I miss being back home.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 30, 2021)

you know how you draw a really good eye but then you go to draw the other and it's just not right?

i'm really feelin' that right now


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> you know how you draw a really good eye but then you go to draw the other and it's just not right?
> 
> i'm really feelin' that right now


Yup… naturally, it’s easier to draw eyes or anything else on your dominant side. It just takes practice, I suppose.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Yup… naturally, it’s easier to draw eyes or anything else on your dominant side. It just takes practice, I suppose.


Yeah I can't just draw two eyes identical no matter side though lol.

anyway, this questchain in a game i play like pls let me finish lol


----------



## xara (Oct 30, 2021)

this is a minor bother, but i’m bummed that i’m unable to really participate in this year’s halloween event. i was supposed to go out today to get the supplies i need, but some stuff happened this morning that has made me uncomfortable with being away from home for too long. i also just don’t really have the energy. oh well.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2021)

i miss the days when i had time to spend time with my mum, i feel so bad saying i'm busy everytime


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2021)

i didn’t have any time to participate in the halloween event and it kinda sucks :/ and the only area i unlocked was the study and i can’t figure out the clues for the life of me and i feel dumb compared to everyone else who has already figured them out lol :’)


----------



## Dim (Oct 30, 2021)

I hate my family. Screw them


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 30, 2021)

Spoiler



I could barely force myself to get up today. My depression is getting as bad as it was in high school and college. I have two more prompts to do for this event but had we not just bought some things for it, as much as I want the collectibles, I just don’t think I can push myself to do the rest of the event.

Last night i spent a lot of time making something to go with one of my creations and found out the ink was dried up or i was out of ink after I printed it


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 30, 2021)

Ugh, I am just through with Nookazon. That site is just an utter hell place for trading. I had to put up with such people who constantly take forever to even do trades. I have to put with them telling me to wait because they are doing trades, then I have to tell the other person who wants to trade with me to wait because I have to deal with so many other people wanting to trade with me. It is such a headache and I am mentally exhausted for putting up with this nonsense.

Someone gave me a 3 star review because I was "kinda rude" despite me being real and honest of what was going on but they seemed impatient. That was the straw that broke the camels back for me. I deleted my account because I've just had enough of this nonsense. Who would've thought trading on this game could be one of the hardest things to do. It doesn't matter anymore to me. Since I finally got rid of my Nookazon I account I feel so much better not having to trade on that site anymore. Fed up of getting abusive reviews and just fed up of dealing with people who are just so unprepared to do any trade. I can only be so patient up until I have to do to bed.

I had to get this out of my chest, because this has been just as bad as it was last year for me. I tried to give this site another change and I thought it would be easy for me to trade with no problems, but no matter hard I do it, it just becomes more chaos for me and I am not going to go through this a 3rd time. I am done. Just so done.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 30, 2021)

everything has been sucking lately  i cant do the cool bell tree halloween event cuz im way too busy and my grades are suffering, although i have no one else to blame but myself for that but i kinda blame the school board too like they made the worse learning module ever wtf

also i just noticed my sig is all messed up but i cant be bothered to change it rn


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 30, 2021)

nvm.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 31, 2021)

im rlly worried abt one of my best friends :C


----------



## Neb (Oct 31, 2021)

I’ve reflected a lot these past several days and I’ve realized some rather unsavory things about myself.


Spoiler



I have never felt empathy. By that I mean the ability to put myself in someone else’s shoes. Unless someone is going through something I’ve experienced I can’t comprehend how they feel. I can recognize people’s feelings on a technical level, but not on an emotional one. This is really distressing. I want to connect with others on an emotional level. It’s just that this one thing holds me back constantly. That leads me to my other realization.

I’ve never had a healthy romantic attachment with someone before. All I’ve ever felt were either crushes or unhealthy obsessions. The latter led me to an abusive relationship. I looked back at my past and realized I rarely witnessed a healthy relationship. As a result I fall into unhealthy infatuations. I can’t help but wonder if the lack of empathy, autism, and childhood trauma are why I struggle to maintain connections. 

A therapist would help, but I can’t find any that support my insurance. I really need to hurry. These terrible five years need to end…


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 31, 2021)

my friend's Halloween parties are posted all over social media and now I'm sad because I missed out on my best friend's party :c


----------



## Orius (Oct 31, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> my friend's Halloween parties are posted all over social media and now I'm sad because I missed out on my best friend's party :c


Yeah, that can feel awful depending on how close you are with your friend. I've had my share of feeling left out before, but I would usually pick myself up again by something fun that I would enjoy. I mean, so what if my parents (or anyone else for that matter) no longer celebrate my birthday every year anymore? So what if I don't get invited to cool parties? I actually like the solitude quite a bit, so if people want to leave me out, then all the better for it. I have my own fun activities to do like catching up with TV shows.

Honestly, people are not worth fretting about, especially people who don't care about your happiness.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2021)

I absolutely love the soundtrack to this series but I've no idea if they ever published outside it and I'm sad :c It's amazing.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 31, 2021)

me watching all the people from my school enjoy halloween parties and wanting to go as well even though i don't like parties:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2021)

Struggling to get outta bed. Sometimes it's the little things that are the hardest.


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2021)

i was invited to a get together for halloween today and i really doubt i can go, and i told my friends i probably won’t be able to come and they didn’t even care  welp


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 31, 2021)

Spoiler



Have a dentist appoint coming up as well as a doctor’s. Dreading them both especially the dentist’s. I hate when they touch my face with their gloves after they touched the inside of my mouth. And I hate the polish so much. it makes me want to throw up..


Edit: kinda disappointed that my graveyard design didn’t get selected to vote on or any but at least the reward wasn’t something like a cat collectible. Most important thing is that I had fun and got some of the collectibles that I want. Honestly had some difficulty enjoying myself due to stuff going on with my cats and something else that has been depressing me.
The last few weeks have been really some of the worst weeks honestly even with the event which normally would have cheered me off. I’m feeling a bit frustrated and discouraged :/ my mom spent some money to help me put my creations together since we didn’t have enough to work with to make matters worse.

she needs a christmas list soon and honestly i don’t feel like christmas at all, one because i can’t get anyone’s gifts with my own money since i have none and two cuz one of my cats just died. hard to be happy.


----------



## Bob Zombie (Oct 31, 2021)

Bummed that it seems that, regardless of which event I enter in on this site and how much time I spend on each design, nothing ever gets selected by staff to move to community vote.  The short story contest, the egg decorating, and the plushie dress-ups were the worst - spent almost a week on some of these.  Seriously depressed about Count von Count... I spent way too much time on that, got a lot of community likes, and still nothing.

Thinking about bidding this site adieu, which is a shame because I want to take part, but tired of the constant rejection.  The ramification of spending so much time on each submission is toxic, and not good for mental health.

Edit: I have to make it official.  I'm not going to put myself through this each and every event.  Not sure who I ticked off upstairs to hate everything I make, but it's enough.  I'm full.  Some friends are going to get some nice collectibles though!


----------



## xara (Oct 31, 2021)

nthylton said:


> Bummed that it seems that, regardless of which event I enter in on this site and how much time I spend on each design, nothing ever gets selected by staff to move to community vote.  The short story contest, the egg decorating, and the plushie dress-ups were the worst - spent almost a week on some of these.  Seriously depressed about Count von Count... I spent way too much time on that, got a lot of community likes, and still nothing.
> 
> Thinking about bidding this site adieu, which is a shame because I want to take part, but tired of the constant rejection.  The ramification of spending so much time on each submission is toxic, and not good for mental health.





Spoiler



i hope you don’t mind me responding, but your feelings are totally valid, and i honestly feel the same way. the short story contest especially hurt me as well, because while i actually _was_ a runner up, my story didn’t win — but you know which story did? one that was partially inspired by mine. their story was great, and i really don’t want to sound like a sore loser, but the fact that a story that took inspiration from mine won while mine didn’t deadass stung a lot. 

i didn’t participate in this event for the most part, but i’m sure your entries were amazing, and your feelings of disappointment are valid. it sucks when you spend so much time working on something, only to feel like it was all for nothing afterwards. i totally understand if you choose not to participate in future events, but i hope you don’t leave entirely. i know we haven’t really talked, but i enjoy seeing you around and i know you’d be missed. it’s of course entirely up to you, though — do what’s best for you.


----------



## Bob Zombie (Oct 31, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just so tired of seeing the "usual suspects" get selected for all the awards... anyone who watched Sesame Street knows who Count von Count is, and you can't even tell it's Bob-omb under there!  (check my profile pic for my plushie entry, and then compare to who go through to voting...).  I used a plastic spoon for the monocle!

I spent a week writing/tweaking my story for the short story contest, a week with my diorama for the egg decorating, and used all of those lesson's learned for the plushie drawing.... and nada.  So disappointed, I just gave all my collectibles away except for those I can't, and seriously wish I could just have my account deleted but of course, that's a non-starter...

Done for the future... it's pointless to try when you'll never get selected, right?

BTW - I loved your entry for the writing contest!


----------



## xara (Oct 31, 2021)

nthylton said:


> I'm just so tired of seeing the "usual suspects" get selected for all the awards... anyone who watched Sesame Street knows who Count von Count is, and you can't even tell it's Bob-omb under there!  (check my profile pic for my plushie entry, and then compare to who go through to voting...).  I used a plastic spoon for the monocle!
> 
> I spent a week writing/tweaking my story for the short story contest, a week with my diorama for the egg decorating, and used all of those lesson's learned for the plushie drawing.... and nada.  So disappointed, I just gave all my collectibles away except for those I can't, and seriously wish I could just have my account deleted but of course, that's a non-starter...
> 
> ...



i feel this. your plush entry is definitely really cool and super creative — i’m honestly bummed for you that it didn’t make it into the poll. using a plastic spoon for the monocle was a genius idea as well. 

i completely understand and respect your decision — i’m sad to see you go, but like i said, you gotta do what’s best for you and your mental health. please take care of yourself, and i wish you luck with wherever life takes you next. 

and thank you! it’s honestly still one of my favourite stories i’ve ever written. :’)


----------



## Bob Zombie (Oct 31, 2021)

xara said:


> i feel this. your plush entry is definitely really cool and super creative — i’m honestly bummed for you that it didn’t make it into the poll. using a plastic spoon for the monocle was a genius idea as well.
> 
> i completely understand and respect your decision — i’m sad to see you go, but like i said, you gotta do what’s best for you and your mental health. please take care of yourself, and i wish you luck with wherever life takes you next.
> 
> and thank you! it’s honestly still one of my favourite stories i’ve ever written. :’)


Thank you!  I'll be okay... I have enough to keep me occupied away from this board!  

You take care of yourself too!!!  If you ever need to reach me, send me a PM and it will get to me via email!

And keep writing... you definitely have talent, consider publishing someday?


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 31, 2021)

nthylton said:


> snip



I feel the same way. I spent hours on some of my projects and even spent money and like last halloween event, didn’t get nominated. I do think there were a lot of good entries, but I honestly felt like I did a really good job with my graveyard prompt and it doesn’t look like i spent only a few minutes doing. I used up a lot of materials too.  I know I shouldn’t let myself get discouraged and keep trying and just remember this is for fun, but I agree with some points you made even though I think a lot of times the nominees and winners deserved it. Just can’t help but wonder what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 1, 2021)

I watched the kiddos all day and, while enjoyable and adorable, they left me with a headache so bad I can hardly focus on anything else.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 1, 2021)

thinking about dumb **** I've done or said to get validation from/feel like "one of the guys"


----------



## th8827 (Nov 1, 2021)

Zero Trick-or-Treaters came by... Just like every other year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2021)

the worst part about owning a dog is letting them out at 7am in the middle of autumn when it's literally only a few degrees above freezing


----------



## deana (Nov 1, 2021)

I am so so tired yet I can't seem to get any decent sleep  I feel worse each day as the effects of this poor sleep adds up


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 1, 2021)

Does anyone else just feel like complete **** lately? My eyes are heavy and I feel low energy all around. I really do feel like it's the change in the weather. My sleep could also be better. The nasal strips I ordered originally were on backorder so I ordered a different brand. Then those got lost or something so I might have to request a refund and order them again. Monday came too soon, I'm just not ready to tackle this week.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 1, 2021)

fell asleep with my pikachu face paint on and the red cheeks are now part of my pillow case


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 1, 2021)

I want to take a week long 'vacation' off of work. I'm tired. I want a long break but can't cause this is the busy season. Others can do it thou It sucks being the reliable one all the time.



Spoiler: Long rant



Like, I don't even have to be on an actual vacation somewhere, just not go to work for a week. During the entire month of October someone at work was always out. First week it was my bosses daughter for her bday, second week it was a groomer, third AND fourth week (2 weeks total) a blow dyer was out and wasn't there for the Halloween rush. Now when I go back to work tomorrow my boss will be on vacation for most of that week. It's, idk what the correct word for it, upsetting(?) that I'm always there, early, I've only ever requested one day off in the year I've been there, I'm a good worker yet I couldn't even get paid min wage, while others are going on vacations or taking time off. And others are gettin paid enough to go on vacations. In my three years being in the work force, I've only requested days off three times; twice for my sister's bday, 16th & 18th, and once for my 21st. Before the pandemic I used to sometimes go on vacation, thou not often. I try to do things on my days off but it never feels like that time is enough. It feels like there's always more stuff piling up to do than what I have time for. On my days off I always try to relax since I barely get time to do that on the days I work. But there's also other stuff I should be doing, more productive things, but I don't do them cause I'm tired from work and don't have enough time to do them. I work fulltime, sometimes 42 or 43 hours in a week. With the holiday season fast approaching and the busy season already on us at work, I work longer days and feel it. My knees feel stiff every day. Some days I wake up out of bed and my knees are already feelin it! Wtf! But it would be bad to take anytime off now since we are so busy at work. I don't leave people short staffed unless with a very good reason. The only one time I've done that was because I got covid from my asst manager at my old job, due to the fault of my manager. So I quit. On top of all the other BS of that job that they knew about.

I'm already thinking of getting a new job, since this one has money issues. They weren't paying me min wage when it was increased for 3 weeks. Once I said somethin then they raised me to min wage. But now I lost the raise I once had. When I got a raise (before min wage was 10$) the person who does some of the money things forgot to put that raise in for 2 weeks. I wasn't compensated for those 2 weeks without a raise. I keep hearing how they're over strained and things are expensive, yet they keep havin to remind groomers to raise prices on the dogs. They'll send me home before I can clean up the back area, but then the boss wants to complain when the back area isn't clean. Gee, idk, maybe it's cause me, the person who is throughout with the cleaning, isn't back here to do it. I come in the next morning havin to tidy up what was left over and should have been cleaned. But I don't say anythin cause if they want to keep sending me home before I clean, whatever. I'll try to use that extra hour to do somethin. But I don't want to hear it when there are still hairballs and dirt laundry to do in the morning. Not my fault.

My boss also wants to keep hiring people who come in for a day a week or they have them come in only on weekends. My boss finally fired someone a couple months ago (this person should have been fired already but wasn't. It wasn't until she stopped showing up for work that my boss finally let her go) and since then hasn't filled that spot. I was hoping this would be my time to go up in position, but other people, even the newbies, keep gettin taught how to do finishing stuff. Meanwhile while I know how to do that stuff, I'm never given the opportunity to do it and I'm always stuck blow dyring the last dog for the day. But I don't say anythin cause I know what the person who teaches the others finishing stuff will say: that I'm slow and need to get better. And I have gotten better. No I'm not as fast as the others but I am good at what I do, esp WITH the dogs I'm given. I do what makes them not get so stressed out. I get alot of special attention dogs; seizures, panic attacks, sick, old, bad legs/back/whatever, mean+bites, scared, also puppies. I'm not going to go fast on them if I feel like they'll get a seizure or panic attack or somethin. I don't get to put a muzzle on them to avoid them tryin to bite, even for the big dogs. And they KNOW these dogs will bite or act crazy! I do what I feel comfortable doing, for my safety and the dogs.

It's the same thing happening at this job that was happening at my other. I've been wormholed into this position with no opportunities for growth because my position is not easy to fill. Others don't want to do it yet I am always on top of it. Plus I am good at some of the stuff I do. So why have their one employee leave that position that is hard to fill and not everyone can do it. But it's gettin really annoying.


----------



## xara (Nov 1, 2021)

Spoiler: cat death



my cat was put to sleep today.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler: cat death
> 
> 
> 
> my cat was put to sleep today.



Omg, I’m so sorry, Xara.  You must be going through a lot of pain and grief right now.  If you need to talk about it or want to vent or anything, my DMs are open.  Losing an animal is never fun.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 1, 2021)

Spoiler



Just woke up and still feel like I could sleep some more. Just too depressed to do anything. Didn’t help my mom came in my room to tell me more stuff that we are going to do that I don’t want to. Try to read the mood please :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 1, 2021)

Redacted.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 1, 2021)

Spoiler



my dad had a hissy fit because he posted something on facebook to sell and my mom and i said no. i hate when he sells stuff of mine without asking me and then he gets all pissy when i get upset and asks me what my problem is. my stuff is a huge comfort to me even if i don’t use it; i wish i knew how else to explain why . i am constantly tormented everyday by rushingn thoughts or reminders of stuff he sold or my sister sold of mine that i never wanted to be sold and for what fifteen bucks? he could’ve made more if he done some research but regardless it is my stuff. 

trying to force myself to make a christmas list but this just really made my mood worse. i haven’t eaten yet and honestly don’t want to


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 1, 2021)

Waiting to do some tests for my doctor and the receptionist has put Miss on all my files.

I told her I’m a MRS and she said she assumed cause I look so young I’m a miss


----------



## dragonair (Nov 1, 2021)

So.....


Spoiler: hiding this in a spoiler bc lots of negative feelings



when I was moving out of my last apartment someone broke into my car and stole most of my computer stuff as well as really sentimental things like all of my amiibo cards and gifts that I've received (I had them stored in an ottoman with my mic and keyboard and stuff) so I've been having to deal with replacing things and crying over the things that I can't get again. Now I also have to deal with the broken window and, not only is it going to be expensive to replace, but I can't get it replaced now because my car battery died bc I couldn't drive it because of the broken window. Because the battery's dead I can't move it anywhere to use a charger and I have literally no friends so I can't ask anyone to jump start it or I'll have to pay someone more money for it and at this point it's just money that I don't have. It's been a month since and I still have no clue what to do about the rest of my stolen stuff and my car and I just want to lie down and just cry hahaha.


----------



## King koopa (Nov 1, 2021)

I feel like I'm not creative at all and I'm just boring to those around me


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 2, 2021)

I’ve been looking for a Nintendo Eshop gift card for 2 weeks now and I’m doing a deep look around the house and have found 5 other things I was looking for but not the card  I need it to buy the new horizons dlc 

Edit: I have now found 6 things but not the gift card 

Second Edit: I have now found 8 things but no gift card


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2021)

The fact that this job would be perfect for me, and I’ll probably be rejected just because I don’t have a driver’s license and can’t drive.  I don’t understand why everything is so slow to move forward, anyway.  We’ve had cars for over a 100 years and you’re telling me it’s going to take another twenty years before self-driving cars are viable?  I really don’t have time for that.

Just seems like I can’t get a job anywhere that actually pays well enough for me to move out.  All of the places I’ve tried keep discriminating based on my autism, even though I have a degree.  Nice job enforcing that law, guys.

I don’t know, just feels like more and more every day that the US is going into the toilet compared to other countries.  I may just leave the country at some point.  Getting sick of people too.  Why do so many people have to be annoying af?  Does anyone know what common courtesy and decency is anymore?

I try to see the good in everyone and hold the belief that people are the most important thing in this world, but that just gets muddied every day.  Especially when I’m dealing with so much on my own, and seemingly only a few people really care at all.  And of course no one has the right words or answer for me.  No one ever does.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 2, 2021)

Apparently it's a problem that I want to wash my ****in hands before I go on break to eat.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 2, 2021)

I don’t want to be here today, I don’t feel motivated. I’m having to force myself to move or do anything. I keep getting notifications for discord and there’s nothing there.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 2, 2021)

im definitely officially in the worst part of my life. and especially when i thought i was out of the woods... the next months are going to be torture, pure torture. if only i could fast forward the clock. i wouldnt even care about things i miss in between. i just want out. out out out.

i was finally, finally, _finally learning _how to properly value myself. now, i've been set back. and it will take me years to rebuild it.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 2, 2021)

I overslept and missed zoom class. I feel like I keep skipping school for whatever reason or other..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2021)

we ran out of the spooky deviled eggs 

also yay anxiety


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 2, 2021)

****ty day.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 3, 2021)

Spoiler



my mom is making me go purse shopping after the appointment i have tomorrow. i need to get one but i just don’t feel like. dreading going out. My depression is still really bad. :/.


----------



## deana (Nov 3, 2021)

My partner ate my sandwich meat that I specifically picked out at the store


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 3, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> my mom is making me go purse shopping after the appointment i have tomorrow. i need to get one but i just don’t feel like. dreading going out. My depression is still really bad. :/.


I can solve your problem for you 


Spoiler: Cat












						Kittea Itabag Preorder | Etsy
					

Kittea Itabags are back!  ***Do not purchase this listing. This listing is meant to redirect you to my current ongiong Kittea Itabag Preorder Site!***  The kittea itabags are back! Please go to the preorder link below if you are interested and for more details!




					www.etsy.com


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 3, 2021)

I think it's almost time to replace my bed. I have loved my bed over the past decade or so, but I think my back is getting sore because of it. It's slumped in the middle and some of the springs have collapsed and made it lumpy. Beds are not cheap and my bank account isn't ready for this financial hit it's about to take lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 3, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I think it's almost time to replace my bed. I have loved my bed over the past decade or so, but I think my back is getting sore because of it. It's slumped in the middle and some of the springs have collapsed and made it lumpy. Beds are not cheap and my bank account isn't ready for this financial hit it's about to take lol


Had this problem come up a couple of months ago. I fixed the slump by putting something underneath the mattress where the divot is, and now I can sleep again. (I used a small, thin blanket, but towels or pillows could work too) It's probably a temporary fix, at least that's what google kept telling me, but I'm broke, so 



Spoiler: unrelated rant



woke up with a sore stomach. feel very blah


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 3, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I can solve your problem for you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cat
> ...



 Thanks so much. I hope you’re doing better yourself .


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 3, 2021)

i feel rlly lonely : (


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m really tired but it’s so hard to sleep on the bus with someone next to you. It’s also cold.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 3, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> ☺ Thanks so much. I hope you’re doing better yourself .


I am ty!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2021)

so cold and tired this morning


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2021)

Yeah, I'm a **** friend. I'm a ****ty person to be in any relationship with, especially romantically. Too involved in my own head, so... 

And I guess I'll be skipping class again today. Along with work. Might come in at the afternoon shift...



Meraki said:


> i feel rlly lonely : (



I'll give you a hug. It'll be ok.  Try and make it through today Meraki.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2021)

Mom being like toxic and energy-draining... Like stop venting to me every single second we're home at the same time, I'm dead tired of you sounding like a broke record. Go see a shrink, you can well damn afford it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2021)

i hate how every time a day comes up where i have to go to my internship I suddenly get really bad anxiety/stress and I just want to curl up in bed and do nothing


----------



## Aniko (Nov 3, 2021)

My dentist took all my money again and even the money I didn't have yet. Plus I paid for meds that I didn't even need (too sleepy to think right). Then back home I noticed that some nasty little bugs were eating all my basil plants.


----------



## Neb (Nov 3, 2021)

Whelp I reviewed what attachment styles were (I learnt about them in High School). I’m the literal definition of someone with an anxious attachment style. It’s painful to remember this, but it explains a lot about how I connect with others. At least I have a new therapist now…


----------



## a potato (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m upset that I’ve been in such a bad mood lately. I’ve been spread too thin these past few days with very little time to myself. I feel bombarded by everyone and like I can’t put myself first for more than a few minutes. I’m in great need of a change, but I don’t know how to proceed.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 3, 2021)

Spoiler



Can't vomit no matter how hard I try or how recent I ate
say psych rn I swear bro




This is what I get for going over my limit


----------



## mogyay (Nov 3, 2021)

i'm honestly about to give up on looking for a flat, it's too depressing, all the ones i like are gone within 24 hours and way above asking price


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 3, 2021)

**** this is weather. It’s been absolutely pouring down for 2 days straight. It means work is really quiet since we can’t work in torrential downpours, but it’s also incredibly intense because the sewer system is overflowing and the towns flooding LMAO


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 4, 2021)

first red day for the month and it hurts like hell. i just wanna lie down and play acnh to make me feel less ****ty but i have a project due tomorrow ; -; im also craving for mcdonalds hhhh maybe i'll drop by later


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 4, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> **** this is weather. It’s been absolutely pouring down for 2 days straight. It means work is really quiet since we can’t work in torrential downpours, but it’s also incredibly intense because the sewer system is overflowing and the towns flooding LMAO


weather update: it's still raining 

the whole district is in a state of emergency now


----------



## duckvely (Nov 4, 2021)

i feel like my best friend and i are starting to drift apart. these days i feel like i'm the only one who wants to talk and i just don't know where this is going :/


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 4, 2021)

Spoiler



Got counseling today and it is such a waste of my time and money. I don’t understand the point of counseling when it only makes me feel worse. I like my counselor but the questions she asks makes me not want to talk at all since they only make me angrier. like the last time, i was grieving over my cat and while i forgot what she asked, it irritated the **** out of me and made me so angry and more upset than I already was. I’ve also tried so many times to get help overcoming something that happened over three years ago. She doesn’t offer me any advice but asks me questions that infuriate me or that I have already considered.


----------



## SarahSays (Nov 4, 2021)

Spoiler: TW - death :(



My mom passed away about a month ago after a 3 year long cancer battle. I’m still honestly numb. Feels like she will appear any day and that this will all be a terrible nightmare. I’m 25 and the thought of her not being involved in the rest of my life is so depressing. Gaming and TBT have been really helping me deal with the loss. But it’s been hard. At least I can try to get some NH update play in today. Thanks for reading


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 4, 2021)

i want to get back into nh but i still feel so iffy about it and the update looks great but like why am i so scared to play again lol-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2021)

I really need help deciding whether I should restart my ACNH island or not


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 4, 2021)

Spoiler: ANCH fans 🙄



I hate to sound like a ***** but I can't believe some people are already moaning about the new updates, like come on guys the update was kindly released a day early which as we know has now given the game a whole new lease of life. So for once stop moaning about the small stuff and just sit back and enjoy what Nintendo have given us today and what's coming next when Happy Home Paradise is released over the next 24 hours or so. In other words just be grateful for a change.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2021)

SarahSays said:


> Spoiler: TW - death :(
> 
> 
> 
> My mom passed away about a month ago after a 3 year long cancer battle. I’m still honestly numb. Feels like she will appear any day and that this will all be a terrible nightmare. I’m 25 and the thought of her not being involved in the rest of my life is so depressing. Gaming and TBT have been really helping me deal with the loss. But it’s been hard. At least I can try to get some NH update play in today. Thanks for reading



Omg, I’m so sorry, Sarah.  My mom died last December after a ten month battle with gastric cancer.  My heart breaks for you after reading this.  It still doesn’t feel real to me and it’s still hard on me, especially as someone with Aspergers.  I hope the pain lessens for you at some point, and if you ever need to talk about it or anything else, or want to vent, my DMs are open.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 4, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> -snip-


People will find anything to complain about nowadays. People will tend to look for anything negative in a positive situation and focus on that. It’s the very sad truth. We live in a world where negativity is considered normal, and any ounce of positivity, you’re weird. I literally had someone ask me if there was something wrong with me because I seem happy all the time. 


SarahSays said:


> -snip-


I’m so sorry for your loss. I am happy that you’re finding ways to take your mind off the situation. I understand that life seems depressing right now, but you’ll only heal with time. You’ll feel better a week from now, more than you did a day from now. You will feel better a month from now, more than you did a week from now. I can tell you for a fact she wouldn’t want you to be upset. I know it’s hard not to be, but you’ll be okay.


duckvely said:


> -snip-


This is so relatable, you have no idea.


----------



## SarahSays (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you @Croconaw  I know she wouldn’t want me to be sad, but I just can’t help but feel devastated. 

@Midoriya im so sorry for your loss. Proud of you for carrying on through this last year though. Every day is a struggle for me right now. I may reach out to you to talk - thank you for the offer 

It just sucks. Nothing more to say than that. I hope we will heal over time and that it will get better. Just seems SO far off at this point for me.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 4, 2021)

I wish my doctor wouldn’t take so long for once. I slept in because I’m not on my meds due to them rescheduling me and I’d like to go home and eat breakfast and chill. Not be here for two hours when he literally sees me for 5 minutes and it’s over. I can hear him out in the hall. Why does he have to bring his dog to work today. He’s lucky that I like him


----------



## Beanz (Nov 4, 2021)

i think im sick. i have a cold, and everytime i cough i get gag reflex. what makes it worse is that my school is freezing but i least i got to go home early, why must this happen straight after the ac update drops.


----------



## xara (Nov 4, 2021)

i haven’t played the new ac update. i haven’t played the new mario party game. i haven’t done anything. it all just feels so worthless and pointless and joyless. i just want my cat back. i don’t want anything but that.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 4, 2021)

xara said:


> i haven’t played the new ac update. i haven’t played the new mario party game. i haven’t done anything. it all just feels so worthless and pointless and joyless. i just want my cat back. i don’t want anything but that.


I'm so sorry for your loss, having to make that decision with your pet is awful. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## Neb (Nov 5, 2021)

I’m split on the olanzapine I’m taking. On one hand it numbs much of the anxiety I deal with on a daily basis. On the other, it’s made me gain 9 pounds. I don’t look overweight, but I still feel insecure about my body. As someone who used to be anorexic this situation isn’t ideal. I’ve tried dieting and exercising, but my weight is still the same. If only there was a way to convince one of my moms to stop ordering takeout…


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 5, 2021)

I am so drained. We're just overwhelmed with people calling in from the council with issues that are not even the councils issues, or there's literally nothing we can do. Listening to and almost getting abused by the public has been exhausting. I feel like I haven't had a proper sleep all week, my back is sore from my old mattress, I just have literally zero energy. State of emergency has gone, but now there's been covid detected in our wastewater


----------



## Orius (Nov 5, 2021)

So, I got shut down again. Sure didn't see that coming.  

Won't say anymore since I got silenced after my last post (hopefully this one's fine), but yeah, I'm gone for real this time. Found myself a nice little haven in an AC Discord free of interference. I wish I could say I'm sorry to leave this place behind, but after everything that's happened... not really. That was the last straw for me.

I mean, what other reason do I have to stay here? I'm a joke whom the mods obviously dislike. It kinda sucks that this has to happen so soon after the 2.0 update just started (though it makes sense), and just when I was starting to enjoy the new updates and sharing my daily life here on my island... My island thread's pretty much ignored by most people anyway, so no point updating that piece of crap.

Anyway, Mimi, minty, see you guys on Discord. I'm sorry it has to end this way. I've tried my best. I really did.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2021)

Orius said:


> So, I got shut down again. Sure didn't see that coming.
> 
> Won't say anymore since I got silenced after my last post (hopefully this one's fine), but yeah, I'm gone for real this time. Found myself a nice little haven in an AC Discord free of interference. I wish I could say I'm sorry to leave this place behind, but after everything that's happened... not really. That was the last straw for me.
> 
> ...


Send me a PM if you want mine, I'd rather not type it out publicly.


----------



## mocha. (Nov 5, 2021)

I’m so annoyed at myself. Had my skills test today (English & maths) and somehow I messed up on the punctuation part?! Even after looking back over it I’m still not sure what I did wrong.
I also flunked one part of my maths assessment and when I looked back over it it was so obvious 

 I hate doing assessments especially time limited ones as it adds so much unnecessary pressure. It’s not really too much of a big deal since I can retake them in the future, but I’m still annoyed with myself for letting my anxiety get the better of me.


----------



## Orius (Nov 5, 2021)

After talking to Alienfish (thanks buddy) and a therapist of all people, it got me thinking... It's not fair.

It's not fair that I spent so much money ($1,000) on these Amiibo cards.

It's not fair that I should feel guilty or feel bad after I already bought HHP and NH intending to enjoy these games.

It's not fair that I made friends with quite a lot of lovely people only to be pressured out.

So no... I will not be leaving, again. Sorry if this back-and-forth annoys you, but that's how moods work. We get ups and downs, we make bad decisions and try to learn and move on from them.

I won't be doing giveaways anymore because I want my stay to be for the long term, but I'll still share my island life on TBT, because I bought the game, and I deserve to have my opinion and in-game experience shared. I'm entitled to that. I paid money for it. I paid money for the Series 5 villagers. I'll show them off, because I paid for them.

Sorry if that sounds arrogant and self-entitled, but I'm not having a good day, and half of what I said is the truth anyway. I'm entitled to playing with others and sharing my gaming experience with them. I shouldn't feel like I have to stop playing with others, or somehow feel ashamed for something I never did wrong, or somehow feel alone and ostracized. I shouldn't have to feel that way, so I won't. I paid good money to have a good time.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 5, 2021)

i stayed home from school today and i got a covid test. i feel a lot better today than i did yesterday, i think i have a cold but i showed a lot of covid symptoms and now i have to isolate until i find out tomorrow or sunday what the results are. if i am positive then there’s gonna be a huge issue. why does this have to happen at the worst time, my grandparents from my fathers side are visting from minnesota and are staying at our house.


----------



## oak (Nov 5, 2021)

I couldn't afford to get HHP with this paycheck so imma have to wait a couple weeks to get it. It's a small complaint compared to other things but it still sucks.
Edit: I took money out of my saving and bought it lmao. Let's hope no unexpected expense pops up between now and next week which is pay day.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2021)

Spoiler: really heavy topic, tw sexual harassment. mods can remove if its too much



I can't stop thinking about this and I skipped class _again_ because of how effected I am emotionally.. Last weekend my sister's boyfriend of 2 years (now-ex) sexually harassed me and kept touching me and tried to get me alone at a Halloween party. He almost left my sister alone in a car while she was passed out drunk, and he said "she'd be fine out there." What the **** man? I had her brought inside so I could look after her and when we were in a dark room to go to bed with a couple other people (my sister included, but she was asleep. we had to stay the night at the friend's house cause the drive was far and the boyfriend was our ride home.) he kept putting his hands on me even though I had told him to stop. We were all sleeping on the floor, and another guy saw and kept peeling him off me. Everyone got way too drunk and the people who witnessed it/he himself don't remember it. I had to break the news of what happened to my sister and I finally did yesterday and she's hurt and torn up, and so am I. I've dealt with trauma of this type before but I don't get why people keep doing it to me. Feels empty and hollow. I used to have respect for him and we were cool.. but I can't fathom the betrayal that he was capable of.


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Nov 5, 2021)

i had to remove my main switch user cause of a problem with my email, so i ran out of switch online early and can't get it again for a while o.o


----------



## Merielle (Nov 5, 2021)

Everything's alright and it could've been a lot worse, but today's just been really kinda rough.  My mom and I thought the house was on fire at 6am, called the fire department and evacuated with the cats and everything, but thankfully the heater had just burnt out and created a lot of smoke/bad smell.  Unfortunately this does mean that we don't have a heating system until things can get replaced in a few days.  I'm glad everything worked out okay and it wasn't anything serious, but man, that is _some_ way to wake up.  I've just felt frazzled and spacey all day.  I was looking for ice cubes for my drink in the cabinet instead of the freezer.
Oh, and the ladder we used to check the attic was apparently housing a number of spiders, most of which are probably still in the house somewhere.  Fun.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 5, 2021)

a little nervous to post my first genshin fic especially since the prompt wasn't mine. but im hoping it's well received !


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Clock (Nov 6, 2021)

After downloading acnh update on my main switch with ****** wifi and reinstalling the digital version just to get the "Corrupt data was found" message


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2021)

the symphony I'm interning with is having a concert today and they want me to help out at the 3pm concert, and I kinda feel bad about this but I just really don't want to go anywhere today. I think making that ~70 mile round trip every day is exhausting, and I get tired very easily so even though the work itself hasn't been that intensive I am very tired and I have little energy to do anything. I'm supposed to go grocery shopping today and I don't even think I can do that.

I really really hate to send them an email and tell them I can't go though cause they'll prob think I'm just making up some bs excuse (disability is not an excuse btw but they don't know I have one). idk what to do


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 6, 2021)

Spoiler: Tw: dying



My mom has just gotten worse. Just had to switch to a new hospice company because the first one was horrible. At least she's home. It's just torture to watch her lose her cognitive ability more and more each day. She knows who I am, but for how long? I'm still staying positive, but the thought that I'm just watching her die plagues me. I hate cancer with all my being....


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 6, 2021)

I really reeeally want to restart my island with the update now out, but man to grind all the DIYs and get all my stuff back will be painful 

I'm still exhausted from the past few days at work as well. Thank God the rain has stopped and is more intermittent rather than a constant downpour. Hopefully people will come to their senses that it was a state of emergency and they can stop hassling us.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2021)

why is it so hard to make tbt lol I only need 150 more bsjehegehhdj


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> why is it so hard to make tbt lol I only need 150 more bsjehegehhdj



Here you go!  Take it.


----------



## dragonair (Nov 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> why is it so hard to make tbt lol I only need 150 more bsjehegehhdj


Redeeming Nook Miles for anything is pure torture tbqh, same with making fences.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 7, 2021)

*Cw: mention of abuse*


Spoiler: just rambling about her…



My stomach is in literal knots right now and my emotions are all over the place. It looks like I’ll be on another trip in two days. I am sure something terrible happened and I’m needed elsewhere. I’m stressing about the situation and I need to be there for her. Ugh, this is a messy situation. There’s likely abuse involved on her end.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Extreme burnout from everything...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 7, 2021)

nghnhngfhdh calories, fat, weight, my mf thighs 
oh sure, let my arms be as thin as a twig, but god forbid my legs are allowed to be, too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Here you go!  Take it.


you really didn't have to do that lol 
but I very much appreciate it! now I can give a wallopoid a loving new home


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

My mother is being a real prick for no reason heh


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2021)

Everything is bothering me today.  I still can’t connect my Switch to the internet, and the Cowboys are playing garbage football.  My off days keep being terrible.  Don’t want to deal with anyone today.


----------



## Looigi (Nov 7, 2021)

The Fact That Everything I Do Now Or In My Lifetime, Will End Up As Just A Burning Memory


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Everything is bothering me today.  I still can’t connect my Switch to the internet, and the Cowboys are playing garbage football.  My off days keep being terrible.  Don’t want to deal with anyone today.


Hey, they can still comeback! (Hopefully)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2021)

Darkesque_ said:


> Hey, they can still comeback! (Hopefully)



Hey, thanks for the sentiments, but I think 25-0 is basically too much a deficit to come back from.  As they say, you can’t win them all.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Hey, thanks for the sentiments, but I think 25-0 is basically too much a deficit to come back from.  As they say, you can’t win them all.


Well, at least they have 8 on the board lol. Maybe next week.


----------



## boring (Nov 7, 2021)

i wish my mum didnt hate me.
i wish i didn't hate my mum.

(Context to this: i have a bad relationship with my mum, she abused me and excuses it on her mental illness, i moved out at 16, im now 18. soo... not a good start.. we got my cat when i was 14. she also has a history of being a bad pet owner)
i feel ashamed to dislike my mum, i feel guilt for how i feel. im a whole adult with a life and feelings and yet she can still toy me around.
she got into a fight with me today because she agreed to take care of my cat for a while and then whipped around and said i had to take her immediately and that if i didnt she would sent her to the RSPCA. i told her i needed time, i tried to be clear and calm but as per usual my mother spun me in circles and vilified me. ended up in such a bad texting arguement she called me, i put her on loud speaker. she 12 seconds in began yelling at me, i said 'please dont yell, i just want to talk about it' so she said 'right thats it im calling the shelter now' so me and my boyfriend were forced to rush to buy everything we needed and go get her from the otherside of the city.
she made up lies about my cat. said she was stealing the other cats food (for context the other cat is twice her size and abuses the hell out of her), we knew this was a lie because we recently visited and had to physically hold the bigger cat back so she could eat her food. ive witnessed him attack her countless times.
she told me that my cat was having toileting issues and this was the main reason. she said it was a long term issue and had been going on for some time, i said she shouldve told me as soon as that became an issue, not when she hit her limit. she shouldve told me right off the bat 'there are some problems beginning' and i wouldve done something
she also told us the bigger cat was afraid of her and wouldnt even go near her, when i got there they were asleep on the bed together. i even took a photo. they seemed totally happy. she said that my cat was attacking the other cat but that doesnt add up when for the past two years she has been constantly attacked by him to the point of once needing medical help. i tried to emphasise to her i needed time but she said 'fine shes being locked in a room then until you come get her'.
she spent an hour arguing with me because of me asking for a chance to prepare the house for her, so me and my boyfriend hastily went to her house which took an hour and got the cat. she was hiding in my little brothers room who said 'mum is so sick of the cat but im actually gonna really miss her' when i got her into the crate he said 'wait wairt wait please dont go yet i just want to touch her one more time. i really want a cuddle i really like her' and it broke my heart. hes literally seven.
anyways i got downstairs, my foster parents came and picked me and my partner up after my mum got mad at me for not asking her for money for a taxi home (???) and then when they arrived my boyfriend took the cat outside.
*As soon as i was alone with my mum* she began to argue with me telling me i was wrong and i should be apologising to her. how i had no right to be angry and no right to say what i had said (i had told her she was being manipulative because she was and had told her she was acting with a victim complex because her response to being called out was 'fine. do what you want, nobody likes me anyway im always wrong i guess..') she said i had no right to say she had a victim complex and i should feel bad. she said 'i admit it was wrong of me to say i will send her to a shelter i never actually would and i hope you know that' but 1. she has sent pets to shelters before because shes angry and 2. did not actually say sorry in anyway.
 i stood my ground (for the first time in a long time) and it just got louder and louder until my partner and foster parents literally came back into the house just because they could hear us yelling.
as soon as i left with my cat i broke down sobbing in the car home. i sobbed all the way down the road to the car too. it got so bad my boyfriend wouldnt let me leave last, he walked behind me so my mum couldnt get any final words in.
 im so angry at my mum. she thinks i get off on calling her out but i just want her to be responsible. i want her to love me and not toy me around but most of all i want her to love my cat and respect that she is a living thing you cannot just throw away, give up on and use as a weapon. she is real she has feelings she deserved to feel loved and wanted. she does not ****ing deserve to be locked away in a room and treated as if she is not there, as if she isnt anything at all.
only god knows what i would give to feel as if my mum truly loved me, or the cat at all. or what i would give to not feel so much shame in admitting that my mum has ruined my life.
i moved out at 16, i became legally homeless to get away from her and yet nearly three years later i cannot seem to escape her. she continuously hurts me or things i love and its tearing me apart inside. oh to be an abused child thats now a resentful and hurt adult... what a life it is


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 7, 2021)

boring said:


> Snip


Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear this. I just want you to know my inbox is open. I'm glad you at least have what seems to be a very supportive partner. I'm also glad you were able to get your cat, even if it wasn't in the way you would've preferred to go about getting her. ❤


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 7, 2021)

boring said:


> Snipped


I’m sorry you’re dealing with that. I’ve been there and can relate to this so much. The best advice I can give you is that she is controlling you through emotions. It’s not an easy concept to understand because it doesn’t make any sense as to why some people can do that to someone else, but also an unfortunate truth, the person might not be aware that they’re doing it or why. It makes you think that if you just reason with them in the right way if they could just understand your point of view things can get better, but nothing ever works and you’re hopes for that loving relationship you try so hard to obtain always slips away and you find yourself doing things and saying things that can make you feel guilty for later on which just gives them more ammunition to use against you later on. The best thing you can do is arm yourself with knowledge about emotional control and what they’re doing to manipulate your emotions so you can be prepared and you can learn to deal with them by being offensive instead of being defensive with them. Either way, I want you to know that you aren’t alone and you’re feelings are valid.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 8, 2021)

Spoiler: vent



i'm just done, can't deal with everything anymore, and i wish everything i liked didn't turn into a horrible piece of trash where people tell me things that i do wrong all the time and every minute compare me to my older siblings. i wish i wasn't apart of my family, im supposed to be good at school and be good at performing arts, but im not. my mom just yells at me for not being good at life, all i hear from my dad is just him yelling at my puppies when he doesn't do anything to train them properly, i wish my siblings could just stop flexing all the time, i wish my late dog could still snore really loud in my room, and i wish people would stop remembering me just because my siblings are talented for no reason.
nobody even likes me anymore, my mom forgets about me, and im just sitting here being asked how my siblings are doing and being called short every .00003 seconds of the day. im made fun of because the instrument i play is taller than me, the smallest shako (hat for marching band uniforms) doesn't even fit me, and im sick of all these high expectations people have against me. ive tried being nice, im trying my best in my extracurriculars, yet nobody cares. they just bash on everything i do wrong.


i had to get this out, sorry.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 8, 2021)

i've been dealing with a small cough these past few days and i really hope it doesn't get any worse ><


----------



## ajaxcqre (Nov 8, 2021)

my ex finally apologized to me after everything (it’s been a year) and explained everything and now we’re friends again and I feel so much emotion and much more fuller than I did before. But at the same time I feel them becoming my fp again and that really worries me. It’s only been a few days but I can already feel it happening and I don’t want that ughghgh


----------



## Neurotiker (Nov 8, 2021)

Hairdresser I just went to: Do you like the cut?
Me: yeah haha
Her: Oh you're laughing so that means it's good 
Me: *laughs as a coping mechanism whenever I want to cry but can't *


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 8, 2021)

Oh I am so sleepy it would be really nice if I could sleep through the night without waking up so much


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm really worried what's going to happen at work. Every year we lose the most people around this time and this time our team leader is leaving which is a huge loss. Why can't the holidays just be nice and relaxing? They always have to be stressful... I just need to hang in there until my 4 day weekend for Thanksgiving.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 8, 2021)

My meds doubled in price and my doctor was talking about getting me a higher dose, which would double it again. There's no reason for medicine to be as expensive as it is in this country. God, I hate it so much; it really makes everything so much more difficult. This is part of the reason I keep giving up on my health in general and just ignore problems. I genuinely do not believe we can keep continuing the way we are. 

My best friend keep encouraging me to get dual citizenship in Canada, and I think after I finish up university and get my QMHP license I'll probably move. I'm just getting pretty sick of how expensive being alive is.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2021)

I lowkey want to buy these used dvd's but I have 0 idea how the site works and cba registering for that ugh


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 8, 2021)

My job asked me to do a fill that I can’t exactly say no to. The only thing that got me out of bed today was the knowledge that it will be over at 12:30 today a half an hour earlier than usual and then I can go back home and continue sleeping. Why today of all days?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2021)

I need to format this sd card but my stupid computer won't even read it now hxushwbxhdkejs


----------



## Beanz (Nov 8, 2021)

i have work to do and an essay to finish by tonight but instead im on here procrastinating


----------



## boring (Nov 8, 2021)

My mum continues to have no respect for me as a human, Im wasting my breath trying endlessly for years to reason with her.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 8, 2021)

High schoolers are so immature. I hate it here.


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 9, 2021)

Spoiler: Tw: death



Hospice says my mom has days left. We had to transfer her to a facility. We only expected to have her there for a few days while they stabilize her pain and anxiety. Now it turned into keeping her sedated so she doesn't stress herself out or have too much pain. They think the cancer moved to her brain. She can hear us but is sleeping otherwise. I can't stand this pain. I'm thankful she's pain free, but I want my mom. She can't leave me now.....

At least the last thing she told me was that she loved me always and forever./SPOILER]


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2021)

JellyLu said:


> Spoiler: Tw: death
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I’m really sorry that it’s progressed to this stage.  It’s really tough what you’re going through right now.  I hope the pain subsides for you over time, and that you remember the good times you had with her.

—-

I’m just listening to “I believe I can fly” again and crying before going to sleep because I miss my mom.  Lmao, it’s supposed to be a happy song.  Why is it making me cry?


----------



## biibii (Nov 9, 2021)

JellyLu said:


> Spoiler: Tw: death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am so sorry, please try to stay strong and positive in such difficult times. always remember its okay to ask for help and rely on others and that your mom loves you very much. she will always be within and a part of you.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 9, 2021)

i really wanna like. explore my fashion sense more but i'm just Not Looking Too Great these days. i've always had an inclination toward like tomboyish looks. but i want to go to both sides of the extreme, like,,, i wish i could just put on like a more masculine fit to see how i'd look because honestly i feel like i'd look so good in it. and i also want to wear something SUPER Super super girly like skirts and they've been on my mind 24/7 lately because i really wanna get some pleated skirts but. i have little confidence atm and no money <3


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 9, 2021)

My ankles are sore again what gives


----------



## boring (Nov 9, 2021)

Im making a spotify playlist about how my mum hates me it
Its a lot of sad songs that sound almost.. defeated. I figure if she wont listen to my crying for help and if I feel like I cant truly express how she makes me feel then I would make this playlist.
Its cathartic but I keep crying over the songs.


----------



## SarahSays (Nov 9, 2021)

JellyLu said:


> Spoiler: Tw: death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m so so sorry that you’re going through this. I just lost my mom to cancer recently and *everything *you described, I experienced. It is so incredibly painful to see someone you love hurting and slowly fading. Just know that she is not suffering anymore. That’s all that is getting me through. Cancer is the absolute worst evil. I wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy.

Feel free to reach out if you need to talk. Sending you love and strength!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2021)

This week's an absolute drag and I can't wait for it to be over, and going on dealing with ****ty relatives who doesn't get that it's still covid-19 going on doesn't make it better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2021)

JellyLu said:


> Spoiler: Tw: death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awh im so sorry, I can't even imagine your pain  I don't have any advice but I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.




I can't believe how long the tutorial mode in ACNH lasts, I'm just trying to get to a point where I have an open plot for a villager to move in and it's taking foreeeveerrrrrr


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 9, 2021)

I've managed to catch my first cold in over two years despite sticking to all the rules that seem to longer exist to the majority of the people around me and I have to say I feel pretty annoyed about it. So thanks to everyone who thinks the pandemic is over and especially to those who won't wear a mask anymore, sanitise their hands regularly or just thinks social distancing is more of a hinderance than help to everyone else. I hope you all have a lovely germ free winter... not.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 9, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I've managed to catch my first cold in over two years despite sticking to all the rules that seem to longer exist to the majority of the people around me and I have to say I feel pretty annoyed about it. So thanks to everyone who thinks the pandemic is over and especially to those who won't wear a mask anymore, sanitise their hands regularly or just thinks social distancing is more of a hinderance than help to everyone else. I hope you all have a lovely germ free winter... not.


Same here, I've been sick for the past 2 days and I haven't been sick in years. Even without Covid being around, I generally just don't get sick. I know we all _want_ it to be over, but that doesn't mean it is. I wish people would realize that. I hope you feel better soon.  soup and tea really helped me.


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 9, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 9, 2021)

My left wrist/hand has been bothering me to varying degrees for a week and a bit, and now my right wrist/hand has begun to do the same, so, uh, welp. Wouldn't be so bad if I could see a doctor right away, but I have to wait almost a week to see one so I just have to grin and bear it for now. At least having an upcoming 4 day weekend means I can rest both of them.


----------



## oak (Nov 9, 2021)

I thought the lady who moved out across the street abandoned her old cat, but turns out she's living in her van 2 streets over. Her cat is outdoors 24/7 but I put found out for it so at least it has daily meals. I feel really bad for them cause winter is coming and it's already freezing out. Both her and her cat have no where to escape the cold. Hopefully they can find somewhere to live soon.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 9, 2021)

ughh ive been feeling so ****ty for days I can hardly put in the effort to text back my friends


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2021)

Went to gamestop for a shiny Zacian event code but their already out. And I don't own Sword for the next event :[


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 9, 2021)

Spoiler: Tw:death



My mom lost her fight with cancer this morning. She died and a part of me did too. I just want to wake up and it all be a nightmare.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 9, 2021)

JellyLu said:


> Spoiler: Tw:death
> 
> 
> 
> snip


Ohh noo, I am soo sorry to hear this. I've seen your posts alot recently and I've just not been able to come up with words to help. My inbox is always open, okay? *hugs* ❤


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2021)

I just paid $9.25 for a very small pizza and a can of Dr. Pepper. It’s amazing how much people are willing to pay when they’re hungry. Hell, the can was $2.50. You can get a whole pack for less than double that. I mean, it was good so I’m not complaining, but damn train food is a lot.


----------



## Tindre (Nov 9, 2021)

I feel and remember almost nothing. Im very drained, and just feel lost. I want to find my way again but feel angry at my past that led me here. I don't want any more regrets and bad luck and controlling *******s. I want it to be ok to just be me.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 9, 2021)

omg i just spent forever wishing on stars and i tted forward one week and i didnt get any. my li9fe is over


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2021)

It’s only Tuesday and I’m already over this week.  I’m sick of people asking me how I’m doing and lying to them that I’m doing well.  Next time someone asks I’m just not going to respond.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 9, 2021)

God I hate dealing with one of the banks, their mobile app isn’t letting me sign in and I need to withdraw some cash. I’ve been trying to sign in for a week now and it keeps telling me to “try again later”. I’ve been trying to reach my local branch but for some reason I can’t connect at all to their landline. Called customer service instead and they have this 1-minute recorded introduction about the bank that I can’t skip. I had to listen to the whole spiel twice since I disconnected during the first call. Ugh.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2021)

People on the train are snoring. You’d think the masks would muffle the sound. Damn the guy behind me is _super loud._ I feel bad because he’s really nice.


----------



## Neb (Nov 10, 2021)

Sometimes I can’t help but feel like I’ll be alone for the rest of my life. Every person I’ve been interested in either didn’t reciprocate my feelings or ended up being toxic (and later change their mind on me). Whenever I see the marriage rate for people on the autism spectrum I feel disheartened. It’s especially hard irl since I tend to exhibit closed body language. I definitely don’t want to force anything, but that existential fear still seeps in from time to time.


----------



## xara (Nov 10, 2021)

JellyLu said:


> Spoiler: Tw:death
> 
> 
> 
> My mom lost her fight with cancer this morning. She died and a part of me did too. I just want to wake up and it all be a nightmare.



oh love, i am so so sorry. i know there’s nothing i can say or do that will make this better for you, but my pms are always open if you ever need to talk or vent. i may not be able to help or take the grief away, but i’d be happy to listen.


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 10, 2021)

I can't sleep again


----------



## Clock (Nov 10, 2021)

Kinda bothersome migraine and a cold, at least its better than having sore throat and covid


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2021)

The work I'm doing today is way above my pay grade - and it's meant to be my day off too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2021)

funny how I have a lot of empathy yet I've no clue how to make anyone feel even remotely better, I always end up feeling awkward and like I'm intruding on their personal space 


also been doing a lot of relaxing this week since by Saturday night i was completely burned out, but there's still a voice looming in my head constantly telling me that I'm lazy and I'm a slacker and that if I'm not working hard at my internship then they're gonna believe that too. makes me feel pretty worthless tbh. doesn't help that my dad constantly complains about me not cleaning (fyi he never cleans so wtf), like I'm not literally beating myself up every single day for not cleaning when I'm totally burned out


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 10, 2021)

This cold has really knocked me sideways, I haven't felt this ill in years although I'm grateful that I tested negative for COVID which of course I don't want nor would I wish on anyone else. Either way though being ill from a nasty common cold just sucks.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 10, 2021)

I’ve been trying to take better care of myself, I’ve been going to bed earlier, drinking more water, taking my vitamins etc, but I still feel tired. I’m wearing the sweater I slept in last night and I just don’t care. I think the tiredness is just coming from a place that can’t be reached with R&R.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 10, 2021)

So many people are leaving my job and  it's making me really nervous about what's going to happen. I just found out today my other team lead is leaving as well. So now both team leads are leaving and they don't have anyone picked yet. I just wanted to enjoy the holidays without stress and here we are again...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2021)

maybe someday I'll be able to afford a heart or star wand


----------



## Dim (Nov 10, 2021)

Literally just got called "oversensitive" by a coworker for asking "what?" like wtf????


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 10, 2021)

Spoiler: lmao



all because one selfish piece of garbage couldn't wear a mask.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 10, 2021)

Go ahead. Keep yelling and gettin mad and snippy at me for things that are out of my control or not my fault. Keep throwing and slamming things and havin a tone in your voice. See if I'll make it to Christmas before I quit.

I'm tired, I'm gettin mad and I'm not letting myself get that low in my life again like what happened with my old job.


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2021)

Most annoying thing of being sick is that you use a lot of tissues


----------



## mocha. (Nov 11, 2021)

my MH is battering me at the minute. I have no motivation to do anything and I want to sleep all the time. The worst part is I want to cry but my anti depressants won’t let me lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 11, 2021)

i miss having a cat. wish the place I live in allowed it.

also just depressed


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 11, 2021)

have a doctors appointment tomorrow, and i'm bricking it. aside from not having been in a year, this is a new practice and a new GP. so nervous about it that i feel sick rip ><


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 11, 2021)

Spoiler



I had my booster shot yesterday and now i feel really sick; didn’t start feeling sick until late last night. also had trouble sleeping this morning since i had to turn my white noise machine since it frightened the calico who was sleeping on my room last night (it was worth it for her though). Going back to sleep now; I hope I’ll feel better soon.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 11, 2021)

I don't usually post on here for myself, but I've had a cold for the past 4 days for the first time in years and it is ROUGH. I'm achy and congested and I've been taking naps, which I don't normally do. It's put me behind on a lot of thing I want to get done this week. I felt markedly better on the 2nd or 3rd day of it and overdid myself and now I'm back to feeling awful.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2021)

I really want to use NMTs to hunt for Sasha but I already mistakenly allowed 10 villagers on my island and none of them will ask to move out, and since I dont have his amiibo i just have to keep time traveling til someone asks to move


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2021)

wanted to buy this nice vest but the zipper was broke so i very much hesitated :c i could probs go to like a tailor or something to fix it but 50 bucks for it nah


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 11, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I don't usually post on here for myself, but I've had a cold for the past 4 days for the first time in years and it is ROUGH. I'm achy and congested and I've been taking naps, which I don't normally do. It's put me behind on a lot of thing I want to get done this week. I felt markedly better on the 2nd or 3rd day of it and overdid myself and now I'm back to feeling awful.


I know how you feel. I caught my first cold in over two and half years and it’s knocked me for six over the last 24 hours or so. It seems like the cold and flu bugs are coming back with a vengeance this winter. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 11, 2021)

Trying to cut back on sugar. My oatmeal has about as much as my cereal. A cup of yogurt has more.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2021)

I can't imagine who would ever want to date me, I'm a handful


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 11, 2021)

is constant shortness of breath really a sign of anxiety?!??! /gen i've felt so weird but all doctors say "oh no worries, it's just anxiety and grief lol youll be fine!!" but im just... not sure. idk  im just tired of feeling sick and being so hypervigilant of my body hahahah


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 11, 2021)

My legs are sore again oh. My. God  every night this past week I swear


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 11, 2021)

tfw (that face when) when my mom refuses to refill my anxiety meds because i'll "get an addiction":


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2021)

my coworker is sososososo cute omg ;;;  he invited me to hang out one day ugh me just wishing he thinks the same abt me LMAO


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m just overly emotional right now and crying.  I miss how things used to be.  I miss love and affection in my life.  I miss my mom.  : (


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 11, 2021)

I feel empty and alone.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 12, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I don't usually post on here for myself, but I've had a cold for the past 4 days for the first time in years and it is ROUGH. I'm achy and congested and I've been taking naps, which I don't normally do. It's put me behind on a lot of thing I want to get done this week. I felt markedly better on the 2nd or 3rd day of it and overdid myself and now I'm back to feeling awful.





TalviSyreni said:


> I know how you feel. I caught my first cold in over two and half years and it’s knocked me for six over the last 24 hours or so. It seems like the cold and flu bugs are coming back with a vengeance this winter. I hope you feel better soon. ❤



It's because we've been wearing masks, our natural immune systems are 'forgetting' how to protect us from things like colds and the flu, so everything is going to seem worse as we start unmasking/opening back up. It's not an ideal situation that's for sure.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m so tired of my boyfriend raising his voice at me because he’s doing something he deems as stressful

I wish he could just be nice about it sometimes. I wish we could communicate. I wish I could go to therapy but I’m not even living in my home country right now and I miss my parents. I miss my family. I’ve been so depressed and everything I do is a cry for help and I have nobody.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m sick of dealing with everyone in life.  I just want to play video games and not have to talk to anyone.  I also woke up in the middle of the night and can’t get back to sleep.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 12, 2021)

this is a minor complaint really and don't really know why I'm so bothered by it, but I keep thinking about how it's my birthday next week and this will be the first year ever that I'll be completely alone irl. I don't have any friends or family where I live. I'm not close enough with my flatmates or workmates to invite them out for anything. I'll just be alone this year


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2021)

I hate having to disclose my disabilities. It makes me feel weak and as if I'm an inconvenience.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2021)

Chris said:


> I hate having to disclose my disabilities. It makes me feel weak and as if I'm an inconvenience.


definitely feeling this, I'm struggling w my internship bc of autism/anxiety and I still haven't told them. too scared that they'll start treating me different or drop me altogether.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 12, 2021)

my mom pointed out my crooked/pushed back tooth unprompted, knowing it's the thing i'm most insecure about, and when i said i'd prefer if she didn't mention it, she walked off like she was the one who deserved to be upset. now i never want to talk, laugh or smile ever again. fifteen minutes later, she buys herself and my sister lunch and leaves me to go hungry, basically. (i'm old enough to buy my own food, but so is my sister, and it's _my_ (lack of) weight our mom is always commenting on, so it's more the double standard and lack of care i'm upset about.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm like 98% positive that this house would descend into complete chaos if I wasn't here lol. my mom can't clean bc she's disabled and my dad couldn't care less abt cleaning cause he's breaking his back everyday trying to work enough to pay bills and spend money on stupid ****. if I'm out of commission for a few days because of burnout everything gets so cluttered/dirty/overrun it's ridiculous. if theyre gonna rely on me to clean idk what I'm gonna do about working, I get burned out so easily I have a very hard time juggling both work and cleaning a whole house


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> definitely feeling this, I'm struggling w my internship bc of autism/anxiety and I still haven't told them. too scared that they'll start treating me different or drop me altogether.


As someone who has worked in different places, be open about it or people will have more expectations on you. At one place I even held a small speech about it because that place were rather uneducated about autism/asperger and stuff even though they work with those daily ironically lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> As someone who has worked in different places, be open about it or people will have more expectations on you. At one place I even held a small speech about it because that place were rather uneducated about autism/asperger and stuff even though they work with those daily ironically lol.


yeah I kinda get the feel that the people whom I'm working with might need some explanations as well. luckily they understand my mom being physically disabled and me helping her out. idk maybe they'll be understanding of me. I just don't want it to hold me back, or better yet I don't want to feel helpless/worthless because of my disability.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 12, 2021)

Recently switched b.c. method to an IUD and I've never experienced any PMS symptoms in my life but now I get severe cramps & other symptoms and they suck. Bless all of y'all who have had to go through this your entire lives.  Occasionally, I feel like my insides are being ripped from my body! I've been told they may even out in the next few months though, so I'm holding out. At least I have a great NP. 

still worth it tho


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I kinda get the feel that the people whom I'm working with might need some explanations as well. luckily they understand my mom being physically disabled and me helping her out. idk maybe they'll be understanding of me. I just don't want it to hold me back, or better yet I don't want to feel helpless/worthless because of my disability.


Yeah, it could be a good thing. Sadly people tend to think unless you tell them everything you are expected to do everything even if you feel insecure/bad at stuff. I hope they will! 

Nah if anything at least trying to tell people is good. I mean the general knowledge is bad unless said superior or stuff has kids/relation/family etc. with asd's


----------



## Orius (Nov 12, 2021)

What a needy bunch of characters. I was giving away a rare item on Nookazon for free, a Brewstoid, and this character demanded me to come to his island and give it to him. I was busy, so I couldn't, so I asked him to come to my island instead, and he was like "Okay, jeez." I refused to give it to him because of his rudeness after that, canceling our trade, so he gave me a 1 star rating review for that.

Honestly, these people should be thankful I even bothered to give these items away at all, these parasitic worms should be kissing my feet. I'm so sick of people like them, so self-entitled, so needy like beggars, whining about this and that so rudely when I'm giving stuff away for free. Just stuff it for god's sake.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2021)

Almost passed out today unwillingly, so, you know, that’s always fun.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 12, 2021)

Me this morning: my knee feels fine I'm not going to wear the ace velcroe compression thing today at work

My knee later: Haha you thought

Like, I know it's bad to wear a velcroe brace compression thing everyday or even one of those compression sleeves (which was not helping) but my left knee has gotten worse. Slowly, but surely. I wear it only to work since there I do crouching, lifting, sitting and standing for random,  inconsistent periods of time. But even in days when I'm just walking or even SITTING around the house, my knee will feel stiff. Today it feels a little weak, but so do my legs so maybe I just need some sugar.

I try to wear it randomly so my knee doesn't build a dependency on it. Most days it helps, sometimes it doesn't. I don't want to wear it everyday but some mornings I'll get out of bed and it already feels stuff. Wtf.

If anyone has reccomendations for knee support things, even if it's somethin like KT tape or somethin not a typical sleeve thing I'd love to hear it. And no I don't have the luxury/money/time to go get it checked out by a professional.


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 12, 2021)

i hate going to the dentist theyre always so condescending to me lol


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Nov 12, 2021)

Orius said:


> What a needy bunch of characters. I was giving away a rare item on Nookazon for free, a Brewstoid, and this character demanded me to come to his island and give it to him. I was busy, so I couldn't, so I asked him to come to my island instead, and he was like "Okay, jeez." I refused to give it to him because of his rudeness after that, canceling our trade, so he gave me a 1 star rating review for that.
> 
> Honestly, these people should be thankful I even bothered to give these items away at all, these parasitic worms should be kissing my feet. I'm so sick of people like them, so self-entitled, so needy like beggars, whining about this and that so rudely when I'm giving stuff away for free. Just stuff it for god's sake.


I feel you. Though on my end with Nookazon iis people are high demanding. I just want to buy a shopping cart and I literally don’t have the requested wishlist items :/ why can’t I just pay in bells? Lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Almost passed out today unwillingly, so, you know, that’s always fun.



Turns out it was an anxiety attack.  These past couple days have just been tough for me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 13, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Turns out it was an anxiety attack.  These past couple days have just been tough for me.


 Hope you're feeling better today


----------



## cool sword (Nov 13, 2021)

currently having a battle for getting accepted on disability but also having trouble finding lawyers that will actually represent me


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 13, 2021)

Spoiler



i wish i could have a relationship with my family but we have grown so apart and have fundamentally different values, perspectives, and behaviors, and i just feel like i cant even have a conversation. its really sad. i need to completely forgive them for things theyve done to hurt me and others and remember to appreciate everything theyve provided for me and not hold any grudge against them but its so hard. maybe more time and space will help me heal. i know they are just people with different views, but its so personal for me since theyre my family, i cant help but feel sad about it. i know its my problem that their differences can make me so upset, but i just cant do it anymore. they can live however they want ill just have to live how i want, but its sad. its not like we can have civil conversations either they just act either upset or worried or full of sadness and pity over the choices i make and perspectives i have and its just really belittling and makes me so frustrated. i guess its time to grow up and move on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Turns out it was an anxiety attack.  These past couple days have just been tough for me.


please take it easy friend, don't be hard on yourself 




Spoiler: stress yay



three things are bothering me:
• My dad's mere presence makes me want to pull my hair out. every damn thing he says is about the stupidest or most annoying thing ever. he deliberately does stuff to p*** off me and my mom. he's very controlling and throws a fit when he doesn't get his way, literally making me feel completely worthless in the process. he still talks about Trump like he's a prophet, a ****ing YEAR later. I'm so tired of his ****.
• I want to get a job but I s2g I have no clue what I could do. the only job I've had which I could handle and enjoyed was working at the library at college, and the local library is not hiring part-time. idfk what to do.
• getting really damn tired of seeing ads for eharmony and hearing about my brother going out with his gf. it's always a reminder that no one cares enough to be my friend, much less my partner (and no I'm not referring to anyone on this forum). i honest to god cant imagine anyone wanting to date me, im too quirky/annoying.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 13, 2021)

Whoooo-ee my job is making it easier and easier for me to quit.

I actually like this job, but some of my coworkers are makin things harder and harder. That and some other bs things like not paying me the min wage for 2 weeks and not putting in my pay raise for 2 weeks till I had to say somethin. I do good work and I'm a good worker, I'm not gettin payed enough to deal with things like this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2021)

Spoiler: possible tw



so worried abt my mom right now, moreso than usual. she has terrible health issues and she doesn't seem to be getting much better. the doctors are really trying to help her out but I sometimes wonder if it's in vain. she's in constant pain and her issues with her stomach, neck/spine, post-concussion syndrome, vertigo, etc. just seem to get worse as time goes on. 

she occasionslly mentions how her pain is so terrible she would rather... not live. I think she's only really holding on because of me and my brother. I can't stand the thought of losing my mom. if I lost her I would prob have to be put in a psych ward, not even joking.

I just want to cry for her. im in tears even writing this, my throat hurts and I can't breathe very well. my anxiety is absolutely through the roof.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 13, 2021)

Spoiler: possible tw…



My girlfriend is in the psych ward and my heart breaks for her. I’ve never been more worried in my life. Ugh, I love her and she doesn’t know that yet.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 13, 2021)

My internet keeps dying.


----------



## Pop-tart (Nov 14, 2021)

I got a double helix piercing yesterday and it is so difficult to put on and take off my mask. It always gets tangled and it hurts so so bad :--)


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2021)

Spoiler



My dad saw me go out in the garage which is by his bathroom right before he goes to the bathroom, yet he still does not shut his bathroom door all the way.  Probably didn’t wash his hands. please don’t touch my kittens with those hands.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 14, 2021)

Spoiler: fish bowl rant



feeling pretty stressed out right now. was scrolling on facebook and saw that my sister-in-law adopted a betta fish from a friend of hers. The fish is currently being kept in a fishbowl; no heater, no filter. The poor betta has already lost 90% of its color; no doubt that's why my SIL's clueless friend gave the fish away

I know she knows nothing about fish-keeping and is not doing this on purpose but it stresses me knowing that she likely won't be able to outright afford a lot of the stuff you need to properly care for a betta. I luckily have a 10 gallon that she can use but she'll need a filter, a heater, substrate, more fake plants (not gonna suggest live plants), a thermometer, higher quality fish food, a test kit, dechlorinator...

And this is all assuming she will not get offended when me and my husband approach her with this information.

I wish more people knew that fishbowls are downright abusive to fish. Fish deserve so much better. Especially betta fish and goldfish, who are probably the most abused pet fish there are


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2021)

Nintendo servers, why do we pay for literally the same crap we had for 3DS.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2021



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Spoiler: fish bowl rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First I'm sorry this happened, wow. Bettas shouldn't be kept like that nor should any fish to be honest...

Also yeah if she will get offended she shouldn't keep any pets like that let alone bettas, they are definitely not something you just give away, damn.


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 14, 2021)

Awake again


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 14, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Nintendo servers, why do we pay for literally the same crap we had for 3DS.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2021
> 
> ...


She didn't even know what a betta fish was, apparently! But otherwise she's been receptive to the info so far, hopefully she will read the links we gave her. She is a nice person so I think she will do what she can for it..

But yeah her friend gave the fish away because she was moving and I guess she couldn't take the fish with her???


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> She didn't even know what a betta fish was, apparently! But otherwise she's been receptive to the info so far, hopefully she will read the links we gave her. She is a nice person so I think she will do what she can for it..
> 
> But yeah her friend gave the fish away because she was moving and I guess she couldn't take the fish with her???


That's good, it read to me as she weren't but yeah hope it works out 

And yeah not all places are suitable for animals so perfectly understandable.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 14, 2021)

Pop-tart said:


> I got a double helix piercing yesterday and it is so difficult to put on and take off my mask. It always gets tangled and it hurts so so bad :--)


I got my helix pierced in September and started opening my mask straps really wide when taking it on and off and that helped. I'd also do it slowly so it wouldn't jostle them too much, and now it's healed enough I don't have to worry about it too much. Good luck with it! I've been thinking about getting a double helix on my other ear at some point.


----------



## Clock (Nov 14, 2021)

School as usual, I guess tomorrow I'll have to work hard and finish everything so i can relax again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2021)

I guess today is one of my "lie in bed all day and don't eat at all or do anything fun bc I'm so stressed/anxious" days


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Bakugo decided to have an adventure with exploring the neighbors yard. He rarely ever does that because of the dogs in the other neighbors yards. It gave me a pretty bad scare not knowing where my little 2 1/2 pound bun is roaming around the neighborhood like that. Luckily I found him next door and he ran right to me when he saw me. I’m glad I have a good bond with my bun and he’s always happy to see me.


----------



## Neb (Nov 14, 2021)

I was going to visit one of my moms today, but she accidentally drove into a pole. Thankfully she and the dog are fine. It just delayed the trip for a few days. Sadly her car will have to either be repaired or completely replaced…


----------



## Pop-tart (Nov 14, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I got my helix pierced in September and started opening my mask straps really wide when taking it on and off and that helped. I'd also do it slowly so it wouldn't jostle them too much, and now it's healed enough I don't have to worry about it too much. Good luck with it! I've been thinking about getting a double helix on my other ear at some point.


Yeah it feels a little easier to do it now than it did the past two days haha. You should, they look great


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 14, 2021)

I feel kinda crappy for no reason today :/

every time I speak to my parents over the phone, something always comes up about me being back for the Christmas break. Then my parents, notably my mum, always says something about me "not wanting to go back" when I have to go back home. On the inside, I'm like trust me, after 3 weeks of living back in my parents place, I'm definitely gonna want to go back. After last time being back there, all I wanted was out. I can't take the **** that goes on with my family like I used to. I've had 7 months of peace by myself, going back there was literally traumatizing. Just going to have to keep up the lie to keep everyone happy though


----------



## Neb (Nov 14, 2021)

I’m having one of those days where I wish the people who hurt me genuinely apologized. Unfortunately, all of them have either ghosted me or abruptly blocked me. I can’t stand up for myself and say “I’m tired of being treated like dirt.” I would’ve done so when they were still in my lives, but I never notice their awful behavior until it’s over. Little comments like “you’re less charming over the phone” just don’t register right away. I wish I had the ability to speak up…


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 15, 2021)

feeling dumb about a bad decision i made last night .-.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2021)

I think I fell asleep without taking my night medicine.  Oddly enough my head feels fine though.  Maybe the melatonin and long time I slept for was enough.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 15, 2021)

I just feel my anxiety rising as it gets closer to the holidays and my team leads leaving. I just want to be happy during the holidays but the last couple of years it has always been stressful with people leaving. I don't like not knowing what's going to happen. I'm going to be looking for a new job finally after this year closes. I don't want to be here for another year.


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 15, 2021)

oof i really need to vent even though its not an actually serious problem but im stressed as hell... finals ar coming very very soon and even though i always turn in my projects in time, im having such a hard time bc im burnt out... and as an artist that doesnt help at all since it makes the drawing process extremely difficult (which is literally the projects). i have adhd so abiding by a schedule isnt at easy as it sounds idk i should just focus and do the projects but i genuinely cant  i just want this month to end i need a break so bad. also my back is KILLING ME bc i spent so many hours drawing in an unconsciously bad position...


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 15, 2021)

Well, found out why I feel like crud recently...went to urgent care, turns out it's Bronchitis. One of the meds is making my arms tingly, and making me nauseous, so I called them and they said that's a normal side effect of that medication and that they only prescribed that one for symtom management, so that I don't have to take it if it makes me feel uncomfortable. I'm ready to get back to feeling better, that's for sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2021)

This new shipping service a store used this time with my order. Mostly cause it's some "traceable letter" which doesn't really trace properly it seems cause it's been stuck on departure for way too long for something in Europe(UK to be precise). Hopefully it will turn up this week but jeez.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 15, 2021)

I didn’t get much sleep last night. At least I only have to work for five hours tonight, and then I can go to sleep as soon as I come back.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 15, 2021)

how do I manage to be so socially inept    I feel bad for those who gotta put up with it, man


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 15, 2021)

wrote up a paragraph & deleted but tldr; im tired & still not happy no matter what I accomplish


----------



## oak (Nov 15, 2021)

The rain hasn't stopped where I live and my mom just texted me to say her basement flooded.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2021)

Being poor in a filthy ass rich school. 

I mean, I did sign up for this LMAO. Still, though. Overhearing things like "Yooo dude, I definitely want to hit up UCLA" and being told "Why don't you just buy a car?" 

...*****. I may have to take on another student worker job to pay off this semester bill. And I already have two.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

Burnout is real. Wake up, go to school, go home, repeat. It's an endless cycle and it's breaking me


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 15, 2021)

my social anxiety has been acting up lately and I feel like people are constantly judging me


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2021)

Slow day at work and just feeling tired, meh.


----------



## Holla (Nov 16, 2021)

Darkesque_ said:


> Burnout is real. Wake up, go to school, go home, repeat. It's an endless cycle and it's breaking me



I feel you. Only for me it's wake up, drive for an hour, get to work, drive for another hour, get home, go to bed, repeat.

I could do with a fresh job that isn't so dang far away. Not many options right now though.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 16, 2021)

Spoiler: Personal life issues with family members. 



I really hate my parents how they just treat me more like a tool than anything. Today my mom forced me to drive her to Wal-Mart because apparently my dad left her behind. So I went there to drop her off and I had to drive back on my own. I didn't have a proper driver's license but a learners permit. I was very upset and my dad doesn't seem to care and just told me to "shut my mouth" ugh, this is really the straw that broke the camels back. I really am fed up of being treated like this.


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 16, 2021)

I hang out a lot with this one guy at my school, and we were sitting in the corner in the library at lunch looking at these dumb Instagram posts, and apparently when some other high schoolers walked in they thought we were making out, so now theres a rumor we were making out and im afraid we'll get in trouble, since the school has a really strict PDA policy. Im pretty worried about this at the moment since its a small school and i dont want everyone to think i was making out at school.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 16, 2021)

So many dinguses at work.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 17, 2021)

*Sakura Miku* said:


> I hang out a lot with this one guy at my school, and we were sitting in the corner in the library at lunch looking at these dumb Instagram posts, and apparently when some other high schoolers walked in they thought we were making out, so now theres a rumor we were making out and im afraid we'll get in trouble, since the school has a really strict PDA policy. Im pretty worried about this at the moment since its a small school and i dont want everyone to think i was making out at school.


Rumors spread, unfortunately. They can’t punish you without proof though. If they do, that’s screwed up. Rumors are just rumors.


----------



## oak (Nov 17, 2021)

British Columbia has been dealing with some serious flooding. My parents basement flooded and every room down there was effected. Luckily I managed to save several photo albums cause they were all ontop of furniture. The whole basement is carpet though so you can imagine the clean up is dreadful.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm going through a lot of anxiety and depression right now. I wish I didn't have to be at work so I can mentally deal with it. It's been really hard...


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 17, 2021)

Spoiler



Coming here has been painful since my cat died. I am doing better in some ways but still am depressed about something that happened when my cat was dying.


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 17, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Rumors spread, unfortunately. They can’t punish you without proof though. If they do, that’s screwed up. Rumors are just rumors.


thanks, the people who thought that have since apologized and i dont think the teachers really care anymore, so im ok now


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 17, 2021)

nervous about my interview. i really want to get the job so i hope i didnt come across as too weird or anything xD now i just have to wait and see if they call me back


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2021)

my cavities are really bothering me rn, idk why cause they havent bothered me in a long time.

I've also been having mild pain in my left hip for like 3-4 days, whenever I walk. I'm not worried about it right now but if it doesn't stop soon I will be.

also also worrying about getting back to work, I'm so afraid of my mental health getting bad again 
and I keep having waves of emotions, like one moment im super excited about this job opportunity and I imagine having fun there, and then the next moment I'm terrified and just want to curl up and hide in my bed. idk what to do. I'm still gonna apply and hope they call me for an interview but my anxiety is ridiculous.


----------



## Neb (Nov 17, 2021)

Warning: yet another vent about my abysmal social life


Spoiler



I hate how cynical I’ve become. Getting ghosted and/or blocked by so many people has really done a lot to my psyche. I don’t even get that upset by the jerks from high school who still stalk me anymore. It’s just the friends and ex that just threw me away like I was nothing. Aside from a few people I feel like I’m always at risk of being cut off.

The people who ghosted me never gave any warnings, so I rarely even know if it was something I did. Of course that’s kind of a risk of being friends with a nuerotypical. You’re expected to read people’s minds when they make one off comments like “you’re less charming over the phone.” In those situations I don’t realize the connotations until later.

I wonder if that’s why my longer lasting friendships tend to be with other autistic people. We don’t expect each other to read our minds or make unnecessary drama. We simply say what we mean and are upfront.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2021)

My favorite drink was sold out.


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 18, 2021)

I would like to not be awake right now, thank you  I love mornings but waking up at 5 and not being able to fall back asleep is a bummer!!! Been trying to sleep for the past hour and it's not working


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2021)

The fact that the world hasn't developed better covid-19 test method (I mean yeah we have gargling but it's not as good) and not everyone can take having stuff up their brain :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm not sure how many people are religious on here, but I am asking for a prayer request for me. Just been going through a lot of heartache and pain lately for someone I really still love. I haven't been able to focus on work or eat very well. I need the strength to cope with whatever happens and I'm having a really hard time finding it until it does happen. This, combined with my work stress has just been eating me away lately. I want to feel happy again.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> - snip -



I got you, bro.  I hope that it all works out and that you feel better soon.


----------



## shendere (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm not sure how many people are religious on here, but I am asking for a prayer request for me. Just been going through a lot of heartache and pain lately for someone I really still love. I haven't been able to focus on work or eat very well. I need the strength to cope with whatever happens and I'm having a really hard time finding it until it does happen. This, combined with my work stress has just been eating me away lately. I want to feel happy again.


Definitely been there before. 2017 was the biggest it hit me too and I also juggled work, lost 20 pounds grieving in two weeks, couldn't eat anything just wanted to throw it all up. Heartbreak is no joke but I promise you, time really does heal you. It took me a while, probably a lot less of time because of support around me, but if you're dealing with it alone, just know that you'll be okay, just gotta push through the months. Take up some hobbies again and just keep moving forward and you'll see the days getting lighter. Just be patient and give it time.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I got you, bro.  I hope that it all works out and that you feel better soon.



Thank you so much... it really means a lot to me.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021



shendere said:


> Definitely been there before. 2017 was the biggest it hit me too and I also juggled work, lost 20 pounds grieving in two weeks, couldn't eat anything just wanted to throw it all up. Heartbreak is no joke but I promise you, time really does heal you. It took me a while, probably a lot less of time because of support around me, but if you're dealing with it alone, just know that you'll be okay, just gotta push through the months. Take up some hobbies again and just keep moving forward and you'll see the days getting lighter. Just be patient and give it time.



Thank you so much for the encouragement! Time really does heal everything. The hardest part is this is someone I still want to stay friends with because I really cherish our relationship. So if she ends up with this other person it will be incredibly difficult for me to overcome those feelings. I may just need to spend some time apart to heal by myself.


----------



## shendere (Nov 18, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thank you so much... it really means a lot to me.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021
> 
> ...


I was actually trying to stay friends with the person too, I'll always say, it's a bad idea. From my experience, staying friends has done more damage than anything good, and imo, it's just the feelings of wanting them there in your life making you feel the need to keep a relationship with them. If they're going to be dating someone new, it'll definitely only be hurting you and on top of that, the relationship/friendship will never be the same, especially since they have their new relationship to maintain and prioritize. Just focus on what's best for you and what's going to make YOU happy. If they're not thinking about you and your best interests don't stress yourself with upkeeping them. It's all about you right now king.


----------



## oak (Nov 18, 2021)

Since my province is flooded, all the roads leading out of Vancouver are closed and we're basically trapped. Even all the ships at my work are idle. I went to walmart to get some stuff and the whole meat department was cleared out except one pork tenderlion for $47 which is insane. I ended up walking out with nothing. At least the pet food store was stocked up and I got cat food.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Nov 18, 2021)

My country corruption is so bad but our voice as poor citizen re totally shut down and unheard. Now all the politician is tumbling the country with mass corruption but their main focus issue is some liquor name and and licensed gambling den as well as the benefit of their own race (actually nothing about the race is all politician benefit and stage show sound like it). Truly upset that nobody can do anything cause the one at top always win.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 19, 2021)

*ahem*
i'm traumatized, your honor.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 19, 2021)

just feeling very stressed out and depressed. don't really want to go in to the specifics


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 19, 2021)

Idk, I’m just sleepy and unmotivated.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 19, 2021)

I was so sleepy when I got home from work and after dinner, but now it’s 1:30am and I can’t sleep  it’s been like this for a while week or two now and I don’t understand why my sleeping habits suck so much right now


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 19, 2021)

Been feeling really unwell the last couple days. I can't tell if it's work stress or something actually physically wrong with me, but it's been sucking.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2021)

UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2021)

I swear the worst surprise/wonder trade is those people sending level 1 charmander/starters all the same every time, tbh i'd just get something random caught over those at least it could add to my 'dex


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 19, 2021)

Been kind of swamped with life. Haven't been too active, and this is one of the ongoing situations I've been dealing with, but my state is slamming me with a zoning violation. Some butthole neighbor complained how the firewood that I use to provide heat to my house hurts their Karen eyes.

But mine is not a violation and I'm trying to fight it because I need that to provide warmth to my house. It's insane because a bunch of other houses nearby also have stacks of wood for the same reason, but they're targeting just me. I asked them and they said it was because they just got a complaint on me. I could understand it if it looked trashy, but everything is neat and organized.

Winters are brutal where I live. I can't afford to just turn on the heat. People think the process from tree to firewood is easy, but it's a grinding and laborious task. I spent the entire year preparing it for the winter only to be told by the government I can't have it, I can't use it for heat, and they'd rather see me freeze. This on top of everything else I am handling is just too much. I really want to be more active here, because I like the place and you guys, but stuff like this is just sucking the life out of me.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2021)

Sick of everything to be honest.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 20, 2021)

Customers feel so entitled sometimes. It makes me happy my job requires no customer interaction at all. I don’t mind talking to people because you’d get the occasional extremely nice person who you’d remember for a long time, but those bad apples have to ruin it. It’s really not worth it, and dammit servers don’t get paid enough for what they need to deal with on a regular basis. I thought working for the unemployment company was bad. Pay was absolutely incredible, and you had to go through training, but it was mentally draining. People treat you like you’re **** when you’re only reading from a script.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 20, 2021)

I switched medications and my specialist didn't warn me of any side effects. I usually ask if there are any but this time I forgot. Now I've got quite bad stomach upsets and I hope it doesn't last too long and goes away after time


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2021)

Getting a MIlotic, like bruh not that you find a scale easily and GTS is such a scam... lol


----------



## deana (Nov 20, 2021)

Not a good day today. Slept through my alarms and was late for work  I hate to leave a bad impression and I feel like its going to result in me being scheduled less mornings now. I would much rather do mornings though, when I work in the evenings I dont get to see my partner at all.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 20, 2021)

My 3 daily crafting villagers, Kapp'n bottle, beach bottle, amiibo camper request, HHP bottle, and HHP Chef DIYs were all repeats... Every DIY besides the chef recipe were also common pre-2.0 DIYs...

It is a weekend, so I would have had plenty of time to host recipes, too...


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2021)

i have a sore right in the back of my mouth and it hurts everytime i yawn or talk


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm ****ed at my mom, sometimes she's so stupid. Like, I thought I was stupid, but in this situation even I have more common sense then she did.

If your child tells you there is a 'crazy drunk lady somewhere outside' and that they are waiting inside their place of work rather than the café across the street, wouldn't you think to pick up your child INFRONT OF THEIR PLACE OF WORK so they didn't have to walk father and avoid possible danger?

Well apparently not, to my mom atleast. I literally said in my text that there is a crazy drunk women outside and she decides to still have me walk all the way down the plaza and across the street to pick me up in my usual spot. At the end of the plaza there is a restruaunt with a BAR that I have to walk past to go to my usual spot. What if that drunk person wasn't alone and had friends there who were also drunk? What if they saw me come out of work and decided to gang up on me? But no, instead of just pulling up infront of my job she decides to pick me up across the street. So ****in stupid.

Then when I get in the car I start telling her how what she did wasn't safe for me and she tells me she gets it cause she wants me to stop telling her it. Like, REALLY. Are you that dumb and that stubborn to not pull up infront of my job so I can avoid possible danger? She's so ****in lucky I hold my tongue so much around her cause I could have went on and on about any horrible stuff that could have happened.


----------



## dragonair (Nov 20, 2021)

Spoiler: oversharing sad stuff



i feel lonely and bored constantly. i'm 28 and i still find it impossible to make friends or talk to anyone. i feel like i always say the wrong thing or do that wrong thing even when i'm trying so hard not to. it feels like nothing i do can ever be right and that's just how it'll always be. no matter how much i try to talk to people or how much i try to relate with someone or at least be there for someone it's never enough. i'm always going to be the outsider. it's just getting more hard to deal with lately.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2021)

dragonair said:


> - snip -



Hey, just wanted to say I’m sorry that you’re going through this.  I’ve been there (and am still kind of there).  I wouldn’t mind talking to you more as a friend though.  Usually the only times I’ve lost friends were from the other person leaving me.  It’s never the other way around, so I doubt you could say anything to upset me.  If you want to talk, let me know.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 20, 2021)

stupid hormones and stupid emotions. i wish i just didnt get so emotional.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m crying.  Just missing my family and wish my mom was still alive.  Feeling very isolated.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 20, 2021)

Parents really ****in me off today

All cause I wasn't in the mood for Chinese doesn't mean I DON'T WANT DINNER


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I’m crying.  Just missing my family and wish my mom was still alive.  Feeling very isolated.



Hey, I know I'm not here much and we haven't really talked and stuff in quite awhile. But, just wanted to say that I hope things work out. Giving you a hug.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2021)

this "figuring out identity" and "growing up" stuff is such a hassle


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> this "figuring out identity" and "growing up" stuff is such a hassle


Yup that's why you don't do it :]

Also wow cinderace is ****ing useless unless u teach it flamethrower lool!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2021)

I really don't want to get PoGo lol but the connectivity....


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2021)

The fact that I'm a failure. I'm on disability for Asperger's and I just feel ****ty about it. I feel like maybe I could've done more w/ my life. I hate feeling like a leech. God, kill me, PLEASE!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2021)

Psydye said:


> The fact that I'm a failure. I'm on disability for Asperger's and I just feel ****ty about it. I feel like maybe I could've done more w/ my life. I hate feeling like a leech. God, kill me, PLEASE!


you're not a failure. you're doing your best and if your best isn't good enough for someone then they can **** off.


I'm feeling overly lethargic today. I didn't even have the energy or motivation to let my dog out this morning, I had to have my dad do it. the only thing I've been able to do is play HHP while lying in bed in my dark room. my mom is actually worried about me, she's asked multiple times if I need to go to the ER. idk what I need at this point, I'm just so stressed out about everything I think my body is collapsing under all the stress and anxiety.

I have to go to my internship again tomorrow and it's killing me bc I really love working with them but that 70 mile round trip causes me an insane amount of stress. it would be different if I lived in that city but I don't. idk what to do. this is a great opportunity for me and the fact that I get tired/stressed easily is ruining it.

I just want to cry.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2021)

Psydye said:


> The fact that I'm a failure. I'm on disability for Asperger's and I just feel ****ty about it. I feel like maybe I could've done more w/ my life. I hate feeling like a leech. God, kill me, PLEASE!


If I could only be allowed on that and don't feel the constant pressure to have a job, tbh be glad it's able to get, here it's lowkey impossible for those conditions :/

But yeah you are definitely not a failure!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 21, 2021)

I barely even slept last night. Didn't get to sleep until late, woke up every hour of the night. My sleeping habits have been so bad lately. I used to go to sleep early and sleep solidly for 8+ hours. Now I can barely get 6 hours of sleep. I used to be able to function on low amounts of sleep, but not anymore. There's nothing obvious on my mind right now that could be causing it. I just don't know what to do to get a good night's sleep anymore.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 21, 2021)

lost my only ds lite charger. i see it randomly, but when i actually want to play on my ds i lose it. >:[


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 21, 2021)

tired of my social anxiety being invalidated


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 21, 2021)

tired of being tired. also tired of people asking me what's wrong when 1) I don't know what the frick is wrong, and 2) I clearly have my RBF on, so leave me the frick alone


----------



## ughrora (Nov 21, 2021)

Burnout from work has been awful. Currently on leave due to it, and now finding out that I may not be able to take my planned time off in December now because of it.


----------



## Zane (Nov 21, 2021)

The fact that candy makes my stomach hurt


----------



## mocha. (Nov 22, 2021)

Have been so ill with a cold for over a week now. I’m congested and coughing and it’s interfering with my sleep. Doesn’t help that I haven’t had a day off during that time either, and today is a day filled with lectures  I just want to rest and sleep


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2021)

The cold weather, hate hate hate it.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 22, 2021)

gonna ask my GP for a psychiatrist referral soon because I think I have ADHD and don't really know how to approach it. I feel like a lot of my mental health experiences over my life have been explained away from me just being a fidgety & anxious kid, but there's so much more to it. idk just hoping I don't get dismissed again. I'm gonna try to be firm about it, but I am nervous. I've realized I can do a school assignment last second and pull an all nighter, but the same doesn't really apply for work-work.
I think it's just the whole process that's really overwhelming me. It seems like a lot. I feel like I'm just being a lot.

edit tldr; mental health is a nightmare in the u.s.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 22, 2021)

Intimacy issues.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 22, 2021)

So I’m trying to get WiFi and the only service available that I know of that is available in my area is “Comcast” and I *do not want them.* They are a terrible service and I need to find a different one or I’ll be going to a hotel to use their WiFi to download a game.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 22, 2021)

I


TillyGoesMeow said:


> gonna ask my GP for a psychiatrist referral soon because I think I have ADHD and don't really know how to approach it. I feel like a lot of my mental health experiences over my life have been explained away from me just being a fidgety & anxious kid, but there's so much more to it. idk just hoping I don't get dismissed again. I'm gonna try to be firm about it, but I am nervous. I've realized I can do a school assignment last second and pull an all nighter, but the same doesn't really apply for work-work.
> I think it's just the whole process that's really overwhelming me. It seems like a lot. I feel like I'm just being a lot.
> 
> edit tldr; mental health is a nightmare in the u.s.


 get my ADHD meds from my regular Doctor who is just a family practitioner who specializes in woman’s health. I went in for depression and after trying different meds one of which gave me bad anxiety, but I mentioned it helped me concentrate. One of the uses for them was for ADHD, so he prescribed me adderall on a hunch. I was very skeptical at first because I didn’t think I had it, but it  helped with my depression and anxiety. The more research I did about it made me realize I do have it, so many things made sense and clicked into place for me. There are a few different types I have the inattentive type which doesn’t have the hyperactive part. Anyway, I hope any of this is helpful to you.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2021)

Also mail sucks here, like okay I paid enough customs stop forgetting it at the bottom of a container every damn time.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 22, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I
> 
> get my ADHD meds from my regular Doctor who is just a family practitioner who specializes in woman’s health. I went in for depression and after trying different meds one of which gave me bad anxiety, but I mentioned it helped me concentrate. One of the uses for them was for ADHD, so he prescribed me adderall on a hunch. I was very skeptical at first because I didn’t think I had it, but it  helped with my depression and anxiety. The more research I did about it made me realize I do have it, so many things made sense and clicked into place for me. There are a few different types I have the inattentive type which doesn’t have the hyperactive part. Anyway, I hope any of this is helpful to you.


It really does!! I’ve seen a lot of people with the inattentive leaning adhd seem to have the same experiences with getting medication for anxiety/depression first. It makes me feel more confident in asking about it for sure.


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m feeling a little bit overwhelmed this month.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 22, 2021)

i have to write a 500 word essay about what i wanna do during college and what career i would like to peruse but idk what the **** i wanna do with my life.


----------



## Neb (Nov 22, 2021)

These rants about what's bothering are getting repetitive, so I made this edit of an Owlturd webcomic instead


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 23, 2021)

Heavily medicated. woo~


----------



## Clock (Nov 23, 2021)

Slow as hell internet with inconsistent ping :')


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2021)

Think I've caught something. I don't have time to be sick.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2021)

Spoiler



have to rush our outside cat to the vet this morning, she's not holding on too well and she has me insanely worried. I can't emotionally handle losing another cat. not right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2021)

People still debating The Danish Girl. Like yeah it wasn't the best of movies and they changed a lot of things but it wasn't meant to show trans this trans that it was supposed to show that person's life as a man then later a woman. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2021

Also, powerbanks still using micro usb rather than -c. Sigh.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 23, 2021)

i swear my history teacher is out to get me


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 23, 2021)

I just saw something I cant unsee . I really hope my day gets better because so far it’s not been the best.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 23, 2021)

bruh. my boyfriend arguing with me over the TASTE OF A DRINK

because I think it tastes one way but he thinks it doesn’t just because “it wasn’t MADE to taste that way” UGHH

I love him but he can really get frustrating sometimes lol. he’s very technical with his way of thinking and i’m the absolute opposite!


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> bruh. my boyfriend arguing with me over the TASTE OF A DRINK
> 
> because I think it tastes one way but he thinks it doesn’t just because “it wasn’t MADE to taste that way” UGHH
> 
> I love him but he can really get frustrating sometimes lol. he’s very technical with his way of thinking and i’m the absolute opposite!


Out of curiosity, what drink is it? 

You could probably start a civil war in Scotland debating the taste of Irn Bru.


----------



## xara (Nov 23, 2021)

Spoiler: CW// swearing, cat death



so. my friend is going through something and i’m talking to them about it and they just. said something that lowkey hurt me a bit lol. i know this is a really selfish time for me to be getting my feelings hurt and this isn’t about me but just. ****. i already felt alone man, and this didn’t help. lol.

i miss my cat. i miss my cat so ****ing bad. i am so ****ing angry that she is dead and that i can’t tell anyone that. i am so ****ing angry that my irl friends and my parents have not once bothered to ask me how i’m doing. haven’t tried to talk to me about her. i am so angry that i can’t bring myself to look at photos or videos of her because it hurts. i physically can’t breathe when i see her or think about her. i am so ****ing angry. **** my mother for constantly screaming and yelling and crying. **** my father for screaming and yelling back at her, and talking to me about how he wants to leave her. **** him for telling me that he’s afraid i’m becoming her. **** him for throwing a tantrum this morning because the kittens were playing and preventing him from watching tv. **** him for scaring them. **** them for throwing out my late cat’s things. all her toys, beds, blankets, gone. **** god for taking her. **** god for not even letting her go peacefully. she didn’t want to go. she didn’t want to die. she was still herself. she was still zeva. how the **** did this happen. i would trade anything to have her back. she was supposed to have her surgery on friday. why the **** is she dead. why is she gone. why am i still here. why the **** did this happen, and why the **** does nobody seem to care about how it’s affecting me?

i am spiralling. i am alone. i have never felt this alone in my entire life. she was genuinely all i ****ing had, and now she’s gone. i failed her. i am so angry. i am so angry that i was home alone with her when she deteriorated that day. i am so angry that my parents kept leaving me home alone with her, knowing i couldn’t help her if something happened. and i couldn’t. i am so angry that my mother kept scaring her with her meltdowns. i am so angry that they threw out her things like they were garbage. i am so angry that my father is treating the kittens like **** because she is dead. i am so angry that she’s dead. i am so angry that she’s in an urn. i am so angry that my last memory of her is her sedated in the laundry basket we took her to the vets in. and i am so ****ing angry that she threw up when she died. she didn’t close her eyes peacefully or give one last final twitch. she threw up. she died, and she took me with her. she died.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 23, 2021)

Chris said:


> Out of curiosity, what drink is it?
> 
> You could probably start a civil war in Scotland debating the taste of Irn Bru.



i hate when ppl say it tastes like cream soda/ginger beer bc i hate cream soda/ginger beer and i love irn bru so i just cant agree with that logic even tho i can kinda see and taste it

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2021



xara said:


> snip





Spoiler



i hope ur ok xara, i know i probably cant provide much comfort but i know u would have done all u could for her and im sure with all that love u obviously have for her that she must have had a happy life, im so sorry for ur loss tho and if u ever need to talk or vent pls feel free to message me anytime. im so sorry that u have to go through all that alone but pls dont blame urself, u were placed in an awful situation thats not ur fault, im sorry u were failed by those around u and i hope they realise how devastated u are and try to help u in this horrible time : (  thinking of u both


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 23, 2021)

Cant stop yawning like twice to three times every minute, its probably being caused by my medication and is an unusual side effect. Cool i am very thrilled about this


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2021)

mogyay said:


> i hate when ppl say it tastes like cream soda/ginger beer bc i hate cream soda/ginger beer and i love irn bru so i just cant agree with that logic even tho i can kinda see and taste it


I'm currently working with a number of people who have recently moved to Scotland, and watching them have their first taste of Irn Bru at a social meet was absolutely hilarious. They're debating flavours and I'm laughing and they ask what it really is and I'm like, _"that's the beauty of it - nobody knows!"_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2021)

I can't work one day without having to take a day off. I literally only went to work at my internship for two hours yesterday and today im fatigued and exhausted and I even had to wear sunglasses and hide in the dark most of the day bc im overstimulated and exhausted. 

I'm 22 and I've yet to find a way around it. I would say this is just how I am/how it is but most people would prob say I'm just making up excuses and being lazy. I'm pretty much useless in the work force and that just makes me feel worthless.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm tired of not being able to read what other's intentions are. If you want to say something to me, just say it! Be blunt! I can't read between the lines of what you say. I'll probably take it at face value. I don't care if it could hurt my feelings, not being straightforward not gonna fix anything. I try not to be insufferable or an inconvenience, but not letting me know what you want me to know isn't going to help.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2021)

just... life


----------



## Neurotiker (Nov 23, 2021)

wow who was oversharing on this post at 5 am in the morning definitely not me lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm feeling so down and depressed today for no apparent reason. Possibly this new medication is effecting my mood?

I just don't want to go to work. It's bringing me down as well. There's a few people that are becoming unbearable to work with. I feel like I'm being used and there's no where to progress in my current role. But then I don't have enough experience to move onto something else.

I don't know what I'm doing with my life anymore lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 24, 2021)

Honestly I'm just tired of waking up at 5am four days a week at the moment, I feel like the moment I go to bed I'm up again and not getting any rest or a break between days. Thank goodness I only have to do it again tomorrow and four days next week before I'm on holiday for a whole month where I can get some decent nights sleep and not have to be up at the crack of dawn every day.


----------



## xara (Nov 24, 2021)

mogyay said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i hope ur ok xara, i know i probably cant provide much comfort but i know u would have done all u could for her and im sure with all that love u obviously have for her that she must have had a happy life, im so sorry for ur loss tho and if u ever need to talk or vent pls feel free to message me anytime. im so sorry that u have to go through all that alone but pls dont blame urself, u were placed in an awful situation thats not ur fault, im sorry u were failed by those around u and i hope they realise how devastated u are and try to help u in this horrible time : (  thinking of u both



thank you so much, mog. i really would have done absolutely anything for her, and i really did try my best... it never feels like enough, though lol. i just hope she knows how much i love her. 

thank you for taking the time to respond; i really appreciate it.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 24, 2021)

Spoiler



Not doing well for multiple reasons. Have cavities that keep getting worse and no clue when I can go back to the dentist. Found out something unrelated that just adds on to my anxiety. Also, my laptop charger is breaking and I'm going to be very upset if I can't be online during December...


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 24, 2021)

My leg is sore and school is expensive


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 24, 2021)

I am slightly concerned about my GameStop order. I got locked out of my main account so I did a guest checkout, but didn't take a picture of the confirmation page because it said I was going to get an email. No email or phone text with my order, but I was charged for it... I'm just hoping it shows up at my door in the next week or so or I get some sort of update.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2021)

Mail "forgetting" to scan packages. I'll assume it will arrive in the letterbox since it's only a shirt and hair clip but would be nice if they could actually give me updates.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 24, 2021)

There is no reason for me to be here today at all. I really don’t like that everyone is sleeping while I’m here, I have no idea what to do, I don’t want to make noise because they’re sleeping. Im sitting down because this house feels oppressive due to it being silent and I can’t breath not sure if im having an anxiety attack or what’s going on .


----------



## mogyay (Nov 24, 2021)

need to take my hamster to the vet tomorrow which meant i had to cancel a flat viewing i had, my parents made it quite clear they thought i was being dumb for doing that


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2021)

Spoiler



can't wait for the day when I finally snap and have a mental breakdown bc I can't deal with anything anymore and then people say "oh yeah maybe we pushed them a bit too far"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2021)

another overly tired day


----------



## Lyrica (Nov 25, 2021)

I just helped a friend whose car was out of gas and now the smell of the gasoline is stuck in my nose. I am having a big headache.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 25, 2021)

My dog just threw up on me, on 3 different peices of clothing

She was sitting in my lap and I didn't realize what she was doin till I finally looked

Now I'm kinda mad at her cause I thought she would have known better than to throw up on me rather than gettin off and doing in on the floor


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2021)

my country doing dumb restrictions and keeping them while revoking money support and stuff.. like okay how does that rhyme? lol ofc it will spread since people can afford being at home.....


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2021)

i wanna play acnh but i’m still in the tutorial mode so im too unmotivated to play LOL


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 25, 2021)

i have my therapy assessment tomorrow, and i'm bricking it. my mom says (based on the address) that it's the same place i attended group therapy pre-pandemic, and i'm hoping they don't send me to that again. it was useless, and arguably made my anxiety worse. not to mention that i still have all the materials they gave us, so i don't exactly _need _to go again. i'd rather go on a waitlist for 1x1, even if it is 6-8 months long and also probably won't help ><


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 25, 2021)

i got told my hamster will die pretty soon unless he has surgery which has a high chance of killing him anyway, so feeling pretty crap today, i hate even looking at him now because i feel so helpless and he looks so small and fragile and i just want to protect him and i know he's just a hamster but i've rly grown attached to my little babies especially during lockdown when i had no friends


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2021)

can't believe evening is almost here 
today's been kinda rough, been super tired since I woke up (I actually went back to sleep for like 4 hours) and I'm stressing about the state of our house bc I'm expected to keep it clean by myself.

idk I guess I'm just pretty unhappy w my life rn


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 25, 2021)

I've had the worst thanksgiving ever, nobody in my family bothered to cook, all the places were closed so we couldn't go out for dinner, and to add insult to injury I was forced to eat leftover foods for Thanksgiving! Ugh....I am so upset.....


----------



## Tindre (Nov 25, 2021)

I regret oversharing. I finally found a place I could belong and I already made myself seem weird, eccentric and anmoying. Almost like becoming a charicature of myself. I kinda want to just leave and not see them again.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## oak (Nov 25, 2021)

My uterus is up to no good.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 25, 2021)

I've just felt like pure crap today. At least my antidepressants finally let me bawl my eyes out over it. I haven't been this depressed or demotivated since my uni days, which was well over a year ago. If this is all side effects of this new medication, I really hope it goes away soon. If it doesn't, there's no way I'm staying on it. I've had enough of feeling like this over the past decade.


----------



## deana (Nov 26, 2021)

Having a rough day, I had so much to do today at work for Black Friday sale preparations. My manager somehow gets the day off and I get stuck with all the prep  I stayed a little late (unpaid) to finish some things because that's how behind I was and I HATE that, I feel like if I would have stayed clocked in I would get in trouble for it, if I left without finishing I would be in trouble for that, so instead I pick the option where I won't get in trouble but instead work unpaid. I used to do that too much at my old job and I just hate it so much. Also **** Black Friday in general THIS IS CANADA why are we trying to do America things. Everyone still has school and work tomorrow but yet they are expected to find time to come to the mall for some sale we are expected to have because _someone else_ had Thanksgiving today?? 



Spoiler: but wait theres more



Anyone who works retail is perhaps familiar with bag checks, and I as part of the management have to check other people's bags before they go.. one of the guys who's trying to quit smoking had cigarettes today and it really just set me off. Lung cancer is how my dad died, I've spent more time than I would like to admit this week just ruminating about how much he would probably view my life as a complete failure... which I don't even want to get in to but just seeing that guy had cigs with him again broke my little heart tonight. I didn't say anything and made it through the rest of my day, but I cried on the train home. I don't even really know why it got to me so much but it did.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 26, 2021)

walked to the store in the dark and cold to buy something. got all the way back to my apartment when i realized it fell out of my pocket. darn layers didnt let me feel when it happened. walked back to buy it again in shame and took my hat off and put it in my pocket since i was feeling overheated from all the walking (these are really baggy sweatpants with the deepest pockets i own). got in line back and the store and realized i dropped my cute hat with ears :C said "nooo!" and everyone looked at me rip how embarrassing. found the hat on the way back at least but im bummed about the almost $10 i just dropped  thats the price of being stupid i guess. ill never trust my pockets again. oh well lol could have been worse, really happy i found my hat bc i doubt i could replace it


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2021)

Rent is going up. I want to move to a warm climate but that’s pretty much on hold for now due to unforseen circumstances. Nothing major, just it’s crucial for me to be where I’m at right now. Things are going absolutely perfect. Yes, it’s cold. But I wouldn’t want to be warm somewhere else. At least right now.


----------



## Neurotiker (Nov 26, 2021)

snap, crackle, post goes pop


----------



## Neb (Nov 26, 2021)

Now that I’m approaching the first draft of my novel I’m concerned about how it’ll be received. I’m worried people will see it as a revenge piece or a 300 page vent. My goal is to write the queer autistic experience accurately. Some of the situations in the story will be based on my past, but many will come from other people’s stories too. I want to write a compelling autistic protagonist who feels alive. I also want to write layered antagonists that have motivations behind their terrible behavior. The problem is I’m not sure if I can write compelling enough backstories.

 I could keep the novel to myself, but that feels like a waste. I have something I want to say about how many treat  people on the spectrum. It’s not like many books have autistic protagonists. The only book I’ve found that portrays us accurately is “Marcelo in The Real World.” Even then, it’s not like many people have read that book. I guess I’ll have to just write the book and see what happens…


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2021)

Neb said:


> Now that I’m approaching the first draft of my novel I’m concerned about how it’ll be received. I’m worried people will see it as a revenge piece or a 300 page vent. My goal is to write the queer autistic experience accurately. Some of the situations in the story will be based on my past, but many will come from other people’s stories too. I want to write a compelling autistic protagonist who feels alive. I also want to write layered antagonists that have motivations behind their terrible behavior. The problem is I’m not sure if I can write compelling enough backstories.
> 
> I could keep the novel to myself, but that feels like a waste. I have something I want to say about how many treat  people on the spectrum. It’s not like many books have autistic protagonists. The only book I’ve found that portrays us accurately is “Marcelo in The Real World.” Even then, it’s not like many people have read that book. I guess I’ll have to just write the book and see what happens…


Hey, I'm sure it's gonna be good, if anything we need refreshing autism books cause most are basically only about stereotype low-functioning people. Also I wouldn't worry too much about backstories, I read a book that was like 75% backstories and I almost quit cause the author basically wrote only that and random quotes from the law book (this was a crime book but still the movie they made of it was so much better). So if anything avoid making them too detailed.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2021)

it’s almost 2 am and i have to get up at 7 AND i have a mock oral exam tomorrow wth am i doing with my life


----------



## Tindre (Nov 26, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I've just felt like pure crap today. At least my antidepressants finally let me bawl my eyes out over it. I haven't been this depressed or demotivated since my uni days, which was well over a year ago. If this is all side effects of this new medication, I really hope it goes away soon. If it doesn't, there's no way I'm staying on it. I've had enough of feeling like this over the past decade.



Hey ♡ I had similar side effects at first on my medication (not sure if its the same), weird highs that felt like I was floating and rough bottoms that felt like my worst nights. It should get better soon but your brain is having to get used to them,, so please try to stick with them. I understand its super tough but try to remember its just the medication and that it will pass. Also get enough sleep. ♡ you got this!!


----------



## Soigne (Nov 26, 2021)

really hate the holidays and it's hard to stay upright when everything seems to want to bring ya down !!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2021)

if only l can replace her. Thanks a lot MGA for never giving me a replacement a year ago when l first got her Now the issue is more bad than ever. Now she is eyepatch diva


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 26, 2021)

Tindre said:


> I regret oversharing. I finally found a place I could belong and I already made myself seem weird, eccentric and anmoying. Almost like becoming a charicature of myself. I kinda want to just leave and not see them again.


felt this one so, so hard. i feel it 24/7. i want to just take the information i gave to everyone and pull it back deep inside so that they never know, and so that i can then disappear. never be perceived again. never have to worry about someone using something they know about me against me.


----------



## Zane (Nov 26, 2021)

I’m so god dang sick of working I can’t believe I have roughly another 40 years of this ahead of me


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2021)

This is kind of dumb but the character limit for gamer tags on XBOX wasn’t big enough for my desired name. I had to go for a different variation of _“Killer Croconaw”. _
Oh, well.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 27, 2021)

Spoiler: lol



god. i am such an idiot. i never learn from my mistakes, i just keep making them.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 27, 2021)

pretty bummed out about the Nu COVID variant. probably means I won't be able to see my mom for at least another year if it gets bad enough


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 27, 2021)

Orius said:


> Talking about my own infraction is fine in this thread, huh? Well, guess I'll still have to save those choice words for myself, amirite bucko? Because yeah, the infraction has certainly bothered me a lot. Talk about an infringement of the first amendment, but whatever.
> 
> Anyway, the whole thing has pretty much ruined my day. Everytime I look at my profile now (at least until it expires), I'll forever remember what I've done for the forum, and what the forum has done for me in return. Thanks a lot, guys.
> 
> Might just cancel the Halloween event if this gets bad enough. I'm not really in the mood anymore.



I got 2 infractions for making responses like "lmaoo that's insane" etc. I know exactly what you mean. Doesn't make sense and I don't agree with it at all but at least it does serve some purpose by keeping things productive. Still tho, in my opinion it's a very ridiculous rule that like you said pretty much violates the first amendment lol. I would say this bothers me as well a little bit.


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2021)

How do you get rid of random words and names stuck in your head? Its annoying and bothersome sometimes


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 27, 2021)

Clockwise said:


> How do you get rid of random words and names stuck in your head? Its annoying and bothersome sometimes



Practice non-attachment and observer-consciousness meditation. Observe everything non-judgmentally and let it pass like clouds going by. Judge nothing/no one. Even if you have thoughts of a purple elephant monster covered in peanut butter lol, just observe that thought/image in your mind non-judgmentally. The more you do this, the more you break up your mind's inclination to hold onto thoughts and attachments.


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2021)

Someone's moved the first aid kit from where it's meant to be, no one seems to know where, and I need disinfectant and bandages.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2021)

Was thinking of changing light bulb in the bathroom, turn out the spherical shade around is stuck as super glue. It's one of those old 50s I assume white sphere ones pointing out sideways from where it is. Guess I have to wait til mom gets back, or see if I can find some other light source.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 27, 2021)

I just saw on the news that there is a new Covid Variant called the "Omicron variant" that was detected in South Africa. Since I got my Booster Shot I really hope its enough to protect me against new variant. Man and just when I thought things were starting to calm down this happens.....


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 27, 2021)

Oh my god damn shoulder I am so tired of this!!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 28, 2021)

hhhhhh I don't want to go to work tomorrow. I've enjoyed work for the most part up until recently, right now it's just dragging on. With the depressive episode that im going through right now, it's making it really hard to pull through work. Perhaps I should ask my boss to switch to another project for a while. I don't even know if I'll have the motivation to do that and start something new. Or perhaps I should just take a mental health day tomorrow lol


----------



## Neb (Nov 28, 2021)

Nothing beats ruminating on people who aren’t in my life anymore and don’t care about how I feel.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 28, 2021)

Spoiler: emetophobia



Nothing like a kid shouting "Did you throw up?!" In a restaurant after you come back from the restroom after throwing up.


Love it, thanks kid  Gotta keep me on my toes I guess


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2021)

cold weather, and i need to go outside hhHHhhh D:


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 28, 2021)

Cramps are bothering me. Like they’re not as bad as they are annoying. It’s just a minor nuisance especially at work. If you know you know, lmao.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 28, 2021)

mask mandates appear to be back because of the new variant, and of course there are people all over twitter whining about it. i hate this country. it's a piece of fabric. get a damn grip. you all sound pathetic. i never even stopped wearing mine.


----------



## ryuk (Nov 28, 2021)

Spoiler: hnng



i’m not gonna lie i’m annoyed that almost everyone who sniped the houses in the restock are now selling them for exorbitant prices,, kinda wish they went to people who genuinely wanted them but i guess i’ll have to wait until next year to try again. ik i sound whiny and idc, i’m upset haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2021)

edit: deleted

I hate when I start thinking about something and I can't stop. it drives me crazy. it's my OCD being stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> mask mandates appear to be back because of the new variant, and of course there are people all over twitter whining about it. i hate this country. it's a piece of fabric. get a damn grip. you all sound pathetic. i never even stopped wearing mine.


The fact that so many people can't wear it correctly and thinks it's 100% protective bothers me more cause they use it as an excuse to bump into others.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm not okay...


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 28, 2021)

Thought the recent update would get me back into animal crossing but it did not. More of a motivation issue than thinking "the game is bad" tho. If i'm interested in something i'll always put in short bursts of effort followed by a complete burnout in less than a week


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 28, 2021)

My sisters are copying me and my brother. And l can't stand it anymore. My brain  because it is driving me crazy!
Atm l'm copying back at them because l wonder how they feel


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2021)

nothing but anxiety in my brain for the past week or so.

also still cant find my ds charger >:[


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 28, 2021)

I've been bamboozled.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 29, 2021)

Oral exam (academic not dental LMAO) in about 2 hours and I might just throw up from being anxious idk LMAO


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2021)

Spoiler: hm



i feel like i have no friends, no creativity, no nothing, and absolutely no ****ing energy to change any of that. i don’t have the energy or the motivation to do anything anymore, whether that be something i enjoy or taking care of myself. i used to be an aspiring author and now i can barely string sentences together, let alone come up with any ideas for things to write about. i used to love doing my makeup and now every single product i own stays untouched. i used to be a ****ing person and now i’m a ghost.

i wanna leave the forums so bad; i don’t belong here. i wanna pack my bags up in the middle of the night and leave because i don’t belong in this apartment either. i have absolutely no patience for my parents or for the two kittens i’m supposed to adore. i’m expected to be their mom and i can’t. i don’t have it in me to do that. i love them, but i adored my late cat, and her death has ruined me. i feel nothing anymore except blinding rage. i have no fight left in me, and my bones are screaming at me to move, to do _something_, but i can’t.

she was supposed to have surgery on friday. she was supposed to live. and now she’s in an urn, being referred to as “that other cat we used to have” by my father. i have no desire to do for the kittens the things i did for her. i don’t want to stay up all night with them or cuddle them. i don’t want to hear their purrs; i want to hear hers. i just want her. that’s all i ****ing wanted. i shouldn’t have let my mom adopt them because this isn’t fair to them, but she just wouldn’t stop screeching about wanting another cat. and i mean literally ****ing screeching. she adores them, but i do not. i don’t know how. i don’t want to do this anymore.

she was all i had. i’ve been saying that for so long, but i didn’t realize just how true it was until she died. i want to go with her.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 29, 2021)

I feel like my flatmates dislike me with a passion lol. I just get bad vibes from them sometimes. I sometimes wonder if I'm better off alone. I've been isolating myself a lot lately and I'm not sure if it's healthy.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 29, 2021)

Anxiety about what's going to happen with work now that both of my team leads are gone. The newly appointed ones will take some time to get into their position. Also just thinking about my life and what I need to do to make the next step. I've felt stuck where I currently am, but the main obstacle is me. I am afraid of change and am very hesitant to do anything that will create change.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 29, 2021)

Felt like I just made everyone upset for stupid stuff I have said....I can't even think properly....


----------



## Neb (Nov 29, 2021)

I’m afraid of being outed publicly for something I never did. That fear has been in the back of my mind for years, but it’s particularly bad right now.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 29, 2021)

Neb said:


> I’m afraid of being outed publicly for something I never did. That fear has been in the back of my mind for years, but it’s particularly bad right now.



Trust in God/Higher Power etc. I used to struggle with this too. I lived with a narcissist a few years ago and that person gaslighted me and made me out to be something that I wasn't to others and everything. But over time I realized my connection with God was weak during that time for various resons and I worked on trusting in God more and on my divine rights and that helped a lot. I don't really concern myself with being called out for something that's not in alignment with Truth anymore directly as a result of the strength of my connection with and faith of God etc. Education, Faith and Eradication of Self-Doubt are major keys.

This might help you as well:


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 29, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Felt like I just made everyone upset for stupid stuff I have said....I can't even think properly....





Spoiler



i honestly agreed with u tbh and im saying this as someone whos a girl
and, rlly, i can see where both sides r coming from, at one point i identified as a man and would always see ppl online talking badly abt boys and it always made me feel very trashy about myself
but at the same time, since i was still presenting as a girl irl for my safety, and ive read some awful stories abt things happening to girls, AND having the worst anxiety and paranoia, id be very wary of men / boys when im walking outside esp since im young
it sucks for sure, but thats just how it has to be ig


i put it all in a spoiler bc its long but those r my opinions and i didn't put it in the thread since it's deleted lol


----------



## Beanz (Nov 29, 2021)

happy that my galaxy s21 is coming in a few weeks after i just found out it was backordered but im scared that people at school are going to make fun of me for having an android.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 29, 2021)

Beanz said:


> happy that my galaxy s21 is coming in a few weeks after i just found out it was backordered but im scared that people at school are going to make fun of me for having an android.


tell them "at least my phone wont break after dropping it once"


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2021)

Beanz said:


> happy that my galaxy s21 is coming in a few weeks after i just found out it was backordered but im scared that people at school are going to make fun of me for having an android.


does that matter though. i'm not a samsung dude at all but hey if you found a phone you're good with and it works?


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 29, 2021)

Beanz said:


> happy that my galaxy s21 is coming in a few weeks after i just found out it was backordered but im scared that people at school are going to make fun of me for having an android.



I have a galaxy s20 and I stay chillin with it lol if that makes you feel any better. Androids are mad cool.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 29, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> does that matter though. i'm not a samsung dude at all but hey if you found a phone you're good with and it works?


yeah im happy with it’s purchase but i’m just worried im going to be a bullying target because androids are seen as unpopular/bad among my age range. i know it’s dumb to be worried about this but at least i don’t buy what everyone else has just because its cool


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2021)

Spoiler



i think i’m gonna leave the forums, or at least take a break or not be on as often  as i am. i don’t belong here lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i think i’m gonna leave the forums, or at least take a break or not be on as often  as i am. i don’t belong here lol.


big fat mood though. i wish to you the best 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2021



Beanz said:


> yeah im happy with it’s purchase but i’m just worried im going to be a bullying target because androids are seen as unpopular/bad among my age range. i know it’s dumb to be worried about this but at least i don’t buy what everyone else has just because its cool


well ask them to do a drop challenge and see whose phone actually doesn't break 

honestly i think you should buy what you're happy with and don't give a **** about those idiots.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 29, 2021)

xara said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i think i’m gonna leave the forums, or at least take a break or not be on as often  as i am. i don’t belong here lol.


I've been thinking about doing the same thing too. I'm just having a mid life crisis.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2021)

Relationships are hard when you're an *******. So I think I'll just pop a sleeping pill and be done for tonight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2021)

Spoiler






Spoiler: tw



idk what my deal is but i keep feeling this odd sensation, like I shouldn't be living. living is such a strange thing and it can all end so abruptly. I feel like it really doesn't have any meaning, and someday it won't mean anything anyways. I don't want to do anything more. no desire to work or learn or anything. I'm merely existing and I'm not gonna lie it kinda hurts. I wish I didn't feel this way.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 29, 2021)

Callbacks for the musical I auditioned for should be sent out anytime now. I'm getting super stressy-panicky right now.


----------



## Neurotiker (Nov 30, 2021)

Why is it so hard to leave


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2021)

Well, tomorrow marks one year since my mom passed away from gastric (stomach) cancer.  Work is also driving me crazy.  I’ll continue to fight though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2021)

I lost my tablet stylus last night so now I can't work on my digital art


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2021)

thinking if i should order those pants anyway it's not that i'll find any good around here sigh


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 30, 2021)

It’s impossible to do things on my phone sometimes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2021)

my friend whom I keep having dreams abt and love dearly told me about his best friend and how he wants to get an apartment with her. good to know my chances are slim to none. guess I'll find someone else


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2021)

My girlfriend ordered us dinner and half of my meal didn't come. Instead of bringing it out they just refunded it so we have had to order the missing component from another shop. First time ordering from them and this hasn't created a great impression.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 30, 2021)

trying the study w/ me yt channels and theyre using pomodoro technique which stresses me out bc i cant follow it. i’ll be like a few pages before the end of the chapter and the pomodoro timer stops so i just end up pausing the video to finish the chapter o(-( the music stops too so i just sit and study for a few minutes in silence, which ALSO bothers me because i like watching people study and i like the music. pomodoro just isnt for me though ;-; it’s also annoying that during study breaks there’s a beeping noise and some random sounds because you’re supposed to be on a “break” but since i over extend my study time it just Annoys me

ok sorry boring study rant, ive never been one to have any extensive study habits in college but post-grad is just kinda....... way harder than i thought


----------



## ryuk (Nov 30, 2021)

:/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 30, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too buddy, me too.


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 30, 2021)

Medication side effects


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 30, 2021)

Body positivity is so hard I wish I didn't hate looking in the mirror.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 1, 2021)

Sometimes I wish I can go back in time on the day that I joined this site and tell my past self to "never make this account or else you will cause trouble on the site"


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 1, 2021)

spotify wrapped released, and i was really looking forward to it, but the app crashes every time i get three seconds into the first slide. nothing has fixed it so far (reinstall, restart etc.) so i've had to email support. hopefully they can do something. now i'm just bummed out.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 1, 2021)

I’m here early for once. I don’t want to go in, hopefully no fighting for me to witness today because this is depressing. Oop now I’m late.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 1, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> spotify wrapped released, and i was really looking forward to it, but the app crashes every time i get three seconds into the first slide. nothing has fixed it so far (reinstall, restart etc.) so i've had to email support. hopefully they can do something. now i'm just bummed out.



according to them, my phone is too old because it's only 7.0 and not 8.something, and they "need the latest tech". i, of course, told them this is a flimsy excuse since i have apps that run much more advanced features/animations perfectly fine on 7.0, wrapped was running on my phone until this year, and that i was disappointed in them locking features away from people who can't afford the latest smartphones. even more frustrating is that they _deliberately _removed the spotify wrapped feature from the desktop app, so if you _do _have an "outdated" phone, the only alternative is to download an emulator like bluestacks and view it that way. needless to say, i'm peeved off.


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 1, 2021)

I can't remember what it feels like to feel normal anymore. I wish this would end


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2021)

kinda thinking of taking a break from the site as well, i hardly have time for events and i think the threads at least in brewsters are the same topics with same people mostly and if you dont agree with the general accepted opinion you're "lol phobic"


----------



## Orius (Dec 1, 2021)

Welp, it took a while, but I think I'm finally getting myself banned from Nookazon, just as I wish. Boy, the self-entitled little brats there. The stories I could tell you, phew. Once I'm finally let go from this putrid site, I could finally have an excuse to have some me time and get away from it all.

You know, Nookazon has really deepened my lack of faith in humanity, as melodramatic as that might sound. It's pretty much some of the worst sides of the Internet you could find (not counting the Dark Web, of course); full of anonymous children with an enormous sense of entitlement when they're getting stuff for free. Impatient, rude, greedy, lacking in gratitude. Last time, I called them "parasites," but I think even that term is too good for them; they're something lower.

I mean, you would think that in a game as wholesome as Animal Crossing, the players would actually be friendly and nice, right? A BIG FAT NOPE. It's almost ridiculous how crazy people get over free virtual items in a video game. It's like tossing piles of money over Times Square and people killing each other for it. Yeah, it's a ridiculous analogy, but that's just how ridiculous people acted on Nookazon! Just making demands of me even though I'm doing this FOR NO CHARGE! Sometimes skipping meals BECAUSE YOU COULDN'T WAIT FOR A STUPID DODO CODE! What the heck is wrong with you people?!!!!

Sigh. I think I deserve a break. Maybe I'm self-entitled too and perhaps being overdramatic, but I think I deserve a break. I've given enough goodwill without getting it back 20% of the times that I think I deserve at least 20% of breaktime.

But it also shows you why I bothered with Nookazon giveaways in the first place. 20%, not 100%. Much like with TBT, there were good and grateful people there on Nookazon, friendly and nice people I had fun giving stuff to. I guess I just wanted to put in the effort to find those kinds of people out there, even if I have to sort through the maggots.

PEACE OUT.


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 1, 2021)

tired of bad vibes


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 1, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> kinda thinking of taking a break from the site as well, i hardly have time for events and i think the threads at least in brewsters are the same topics with same people mostly and if you dont agree with the general accepted opinion you're "lol phobic"


If you don’t agree with the majority, your opinion is basically nothing and you’ll get cancelled. Pretty much. It’s best to stay away from controversial topics unless you have the same opinion as everyone else.


----------



## Orius (Dec 1, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> tired of bad vibes


Yeah, me too. Wish people would stop giving me those online.


----------



## Giddy (Dec 1, 2021)

My life has been extremely stressful recently and it's still pursuing to stress me out to this day. 
Had two days off this week and was hoping they'd be stress free, where I get to kick back and relax, but nope. These two days, my kitten has been dealing with so much. On my first day, he wasn't himself, I actually can't remember what was wrong with him but I dunno it only last for that day and was happy to see him bouncing about as his normal self. 
Then just this evening, I notice him limping, and he can't really lay down for very long and I can't remember if maybe he hurt himself after jumping down from a high place, but he was completely fine till now and just worrying about when I call the vets in the morning to see if I should bring him in or not and I don't actually have the money for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> If you don’t agree with the majority, your opinion is basically nothing and you’ll get cancelled. Pretty much. It’s best to stay away from controversial topics unless you have the same opinion as everyone else.


Yeah, sad times. And yea I try to do but also why I need a break or someday I will just point a finger at those peeps lol.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2021)

i have seen the worst takes within the past 24 hours and my blood is BOILING i need a drink


----------



## lana. (Dec 1, 2021)

i hate paper plates and plastic silverware sm ;; why must people use them


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2021)

lana. said:


> i hate paper plates and plastic silverware sm ;; why must people use them


god i felt this. my uncle uses single-use plates and utentils at home just because he was “too lazy to do the dishes” and his housemates got really sick of all the trash he had because he refused to clean his own dishes.  i understand maybe those disabled have a harder time doing chores, but if you’re abled and just lazy to do dishes then idk what to say. cleaning your own dish takes like,, 5 minutes?? and saves the environment?? AND it’s cheaper? i cant understand why people would risk all of those pros because theyre just “too lazy” ahhhh.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 1, 2021)

Aw man my hot rollers won't come until Friday now


----------



## deana (Dec 1, 2021)

Just spending too much time thinking about someone who isn't thinking about me. Why am I like this


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2021)

why tf do I feel like I'm having a panic attack jfc. my muscles are tense, i feel hot/heavy, and my migraine is even worse. I feel like I might pass out. idk what to do.


----------



## oak (Dec 1, 2021)

Well I haven't gotten any work at the port in almost 3 weeks now due to my province being flooded and roads being washed out. It's all effecting the supply chain. Idk how I'll pay my bills if work doesn't pick up.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 1, 2021)

my mood has absolutely sucked for the past few weeks. I feel so unmotivated, depressed, and frustrated at life. I'm mostly frustrated with work as it feels like I've reached a standstill where I can't learn anymore. I'm not sure if I'll ever reach a management position like I want to. I'm losing hope with everything.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2021)

I hate when my body screws me over and makes me stay up super late. almost 2am and I finally have like 95% of this migraine treated but I cannot for the life of me get comfortable so I can go to sleep and it really sucks


----------



## Neb (Dec 2, 2021)

My obsessive purchasing habit has finally caught up to me. I am completely overwhelmed by my game collection.It’s at the point where I can’t play anything without thinking “this is fun, but don’t forget you have 100+ games to beat after this.” I’ve tried countering this by playing several games at a time. The problem is I either lose track of the story or forget what I’m doing. Now I don’t know if I should sell some of them or just put them away until further notice.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 2, 2021)

Weird Microsoft promotion.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2021)

wow (1) hate depression, (2) why is my wifi slow im gonna choke the router


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 2, 2021)

why do I read true crime stuff when I know it's just gonna upset me?


----------



## nyx~ (Dec 2, 2021)

I started dating one of my online friends a few days ago and ever since I've felt extremely awkward talking to them and feel like I shouldn't of rushed myself into this. I keep questioning breaking up but I feel awful doing that not even a week after it started and don't want to ruin our friendship...


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2021)

EchoNyx said:


> I started dating one of my online friends a few days ago and ever since I've felt extremely awkward talking to them and feel like I shouldn't of rushed myself into this. I keep questioning breaking up but I feel awful doing that not even a week after it started and don't want to ruin our friendship...


If it doesn't feel right then end it. Dating someone new is supposed to feel exciting; not awkward!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 2, 2021)

EchoNyx said:


> I started dating one of my online friends a few days ago and ever since I've felt extremely awkward talking to them and feel like I shouldn't of rushed myself into this. I keep questioning breaking up but I feel awful doing that not even a week after it started and don't want to ruin our friendship...


The longer it drags on the more hurt both of you will feel. End it now.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 2, 2021)

Chris said:


> If it doesn't feel right then end it. Dating someone new is supposed to feel exciting; not awkward!



not necessarily true. the first few weeks of my relationship with my girlfriend were awkward for me because i'm just an awkward person, hadn't dated before and have social anxiety. we've now been together for three happy years. that being said, @EchoNyx, if it doesn't feel right or comfortable then, yes, end it -- dragging it out and not being honest with each other _will _ruin the friendship, and if going back to only being friends is a dealbreaker for them, then they may not have been a very good friend to begin with. if awkwardness is the *only *thing troubling you, however, i would suggest discussing that with them. sometimes talking about your feelings can help a great deal, and it may just be that you're adjusting to unfamiliar territory.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 2, 2021)

Feel like everyone hates me ever since I've made that stupid thread earlier this week. I am even more mad at myself for letting this happen. Felt like I sabotaged myself.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 2, 2021)

Today is the first day of my month long holiday from work and I had so many plans for ACNH yet all I’ve done is charge my Switch Lite. I’ve gone from feeling inspired and enthusiastic about playing to the complete opposite as well as doubting my ideas. I’m also starting to feel like I’ve got burnout in general after finding a post on Instagram that has summed me up perfectly in the last few weeks.


----------



## Orius (Dec 2, 2021)

Got another horror story from Nookazon for you, folks! I know, I know, I've already whined a lot about that site, but this one is different - trust me, you WANT to hear this.

So, I got scammed by someone, but not just in any ordinary way. I have this barricade blocking the airport so strangers couldn't run around on my island, right? And yet this guy, SOMEHOW, probably using a hacked Switch, went past the barricade and popped up BEHIND me (technically, he ran over from the left side of the island) and stole items I was preparing for another person. Holy crap. I didn't even know people could do that. What the heck... lol

Anyway, watch out for Nookazon. You get crazy rednecks like these running around.

Thank god I turned off my Switch by the time I saw him, but it was kinda too late, as he has stolen bells from my Bell Trees. But it's just a pittance, considering that I have 900 million bells. Moron.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 2, 2021)

I hate Comcast. Yet, they’re my internet provider. This sucks, lmao, but at least I _have_ WiFi.


----------



## Holla (Dec 2, 2021)

Not so much as bothering me but I had a sad moment this morning.

A month or so ago there was very bad accident on the major highway I take to and from work everyday. It was completely closed the one direction for over 24 hours. Unfortunately 2 people perished 



Spoiler: Details of the accident



One transport/tractor trailer drove through the center ditch of the multilane highway and into the lanes of the opposite direction of traffic. It collided with another transport/tractor trailer head on. I can still see the tracks through the center ditch and how black the highway is in the area from the resulting fire. It's really eerie passing through there even though it's long been cleaned up.


Anyways, this morning as I drove through that area I noticed a little white cross on the side of the road near the fence line. I don't remember seeing it before but it was obvious to me what it was for. It made me really sad for a moment.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2021)

Just sick of life in general.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 2, 2021)

Why did XBOX change their Gamertag character limit from 16 to 12? I know why, it’s just frustrating. I was so ready to claim “Killer Croconaw” but now I’m just another variation of Croconaw.  It’s really not a big deal, but it’s dumb.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 2, 2021)

i have to take care of a robot baby tomorrow and the anxiety is hitting really hard all of a sudden lmao
it's like worth half my mark so if i **** up, i can say goodbye to my grade lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2021)

wish I didn't **** up on my drawings so much fkskdjfkk


edit: also holy shiitake my chest hurts so much when I exhale. it's only my upper chest too so that's fun. I don't get why my body has been hating me so much the last few days??


----------



## Anj2k6 (Dec 2, 2021)

I did absolutely nothing today. I feel tired but couldn't nap. So many chores need doing but all I did was lay around and look at my phone


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 3, 2021)

my nose is itchy, my eyes feel like they're on fire, and I'm sneezing all the time - hayfever is driving me nuts today  

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2021



Midoriya said:


> Just sick of life in general.


this is also a mood


----------



## Clock (Dec 3, 2021)

Time goes by too fast and by the next day, I'm doing everything all over again, petition to slow time when having fun please


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2021)

today is the second or third day in a row where I've woken up with a headache and I feel sick to my stomach. I haven't been eating very well because there's not much I can handle. luckily I can handle drinking water. I also just generally have a very mild dull pain when i move, especially in my arms. I should be going to my internship today but I feel so crappy idk what to do


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 3, 2021)

When you find out you got fake amiibo cards. "Lone" (aka: Ione) was the giveaway.  should've known I suppose.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> When you find out you got fake amiibo cards. "Lone" (aka: Ione) was the giveaway.  should've known I suppose.


That sucks, I’m sorry. Does the card still function?


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 3, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> That sucks, I’m sorry. Does the card still function?


Yeah, thankfully. Not only did they turn out to be fake, but it turned out they were minis too...so now, they don't fit in my binder.  they had legitimate photos when I ordered them, I was so excited! Oh well...at least I have them functionally.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2021)

Our government ****ing sucks handle covid-19. Just keep on switching in and out restrictions and don't care if people lose their jobs even less help them keep/get new ones. *******s.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2021)

also my cousin is just dumb, like sure go visit people i havent seen for ages and then see me *rolls eyes* also she knows very well i can't call her cause iirc my subscription doesn't allow foreign calls/text? and i can't take private calls like that when i work, then you go stalk my mom. yeah gj gj couldnt care less for you.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 3, 2021)

Sleepy


----------



## xara (Dec 3, 2021)

experiencing one of the worst toothaches i’ve ever had rn. it’s my own fault but **** does this hurt like a mother****er.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 3, 2021)

I had to google search an internet slang today....
and I still don't get it.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 3, 2021)

i got my robot baby today and it was totally embarrassing me during class asjkldwf it was so loud and i got laughed at 
never EVER gonna step foot into my biology class


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2021)

basically just slept all day today. as if i haven't gotten any sleep in like 2 weeks.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## jadetine (Dec 4, 2021)

Spoiler: Expletives but not really



(edit: not directed at anyone here)
You useless half-***ed heartless slob, i am sick and tired of your **** and how terrible you are at your life when you have everything. You are in the lap of luxury and you have no depression and you are completely blind and unsympathetic to the plight of others and all day and night is about what you enjoy and I haven't seen you take care of anything unless explicitly commanded. What are you doing other than taking a toll on us and eating up space? Just get out already aghhhhhh. (Punches fist through another wall).

Phew,  that was cathartic,  thank you.

And I had 19 stitches on my hand and arm from when I punched through a glass door back in college, but I certainly wouldn't enjoy dealing with that again. Some things are not worth going back in time for.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Dec 4, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Feel like everyone hates me ever since I've made that stupid thread earlier this week. I am even more mad at myself for letting this happen. Felt like I sabotaged myself.



I don't think anyone hates you, everyone just has different opinions.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 4, 2021)

Spoiler: Recent school events



School went into safe-inside mode today because a bunch of schools in western WA are being threatened online and through graffiti. And it seems to be happening all over the U.S. recently after the Michigan incident, too. Apparently folks are copying the threats. Why? Even the students weren't gonna act on them, then that means they were probably doing it because the think it was funny or for some attention. **** off, this is so infuriating and sad because there are definitely a lot of people on edge now. I'm not too worried for our school because the investigators said no student here made those threats, just mostly for others.
They seemed to have caught a kid around here, though, and they're being charged with six felonies so there's that at least :/ Oh man and the whole thing with the Michigan shooter's parents... Jesus Christ.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 4, 2021)

I’m trying to sleep and Sora is in here zooming around and playing with the door. Having a free roam bun is a danger to my sleep.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 4, 2021)

I may have rolled my ankle on someone else's discarded marital aide.


----------



## boring (Dec 4, 2021)

im gonna have bipolar forever and that kinda actually sucks


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 4, 2021)

My WiFi **** came but I chose self install on the site and now I have no idea wtf I’m doing so I need to watch video tutorials


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 4, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> My WiFi **** came but I chose self install on the site and now I have no idea wtf I’m doing so I need to watch video tutorials


Apparently it wasn’t anything I did. They just set the activation day for the 7th for some reason and I called and they changed it to today. I didn’t want to wait until the 7th. I don’t know why they did that anyway.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 4, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I may have rolled my ankle on someone else's discarded marital aide.


Marital aide?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 4, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Marital aide?


It was in the middle of the road.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 4, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> It was in the middle of the road.


I was actually not sure what a marital aide was haha but I just googled it and. I see

Hope your ankle feels better!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 4, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I may have rolled my ankle on someone else's discarded marital aide.


I just looked up what that is and . Holy ****


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 5, 2021)

I really don't want to see 2022. I really don't want to live through a single year, month, week, day or hour on this planet


----------



## th8827 (Dec 5, 2021)

Got my Moderna Booster on Friday, and I am feeling moderate flu-like side effects.

It is unpleasant, but I'll be fine.


----------



## vixened (Dec 5, 2021)

everytime I see someone make fun of/insult tone tags, I get uncomfortable. same with misusing them. I rather have someone use a tag than having a misunderstanding for the 8000th time.


----------



## xara (Dec 5, 2021)

my tooth hurts so bad, and i can’t get up and do anything about it right now because i have a cat on my lap.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 5, 2021)

Spoiler: .



just when i had some peace of mind, suddenly they release exam scores and i ,,, i dont wanna go down that rabbit hole again
i likely passed the module but when i compared my scores to others i realized i was so low and i uhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2021)

^as long as you pass ey? 


anyway i really hate when a package is in transit, like MAYBE left the UK but also maybe here but not scanned yet.. UGH


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2021)

Spoiler: random crush rambling lmao



i wanna tell this guy i like him but i don’t wanna risk ruining our friendship like what if it makes things awkward ESPECIALLY if he doesn’t like me back omg. he’s been doing things that show so much interest but it could be just me reading too much into it. which is why i’m scared to say anything. also he recently (i wanna say 2 months ago) got out of a toxic relationship so i really don’t want to make it seem like i’m pressuring him to date me or pressure him into anything romantic really. but ugh my feelings for him are definitely there. i think my best bet for right now is to just wait it out longer and see what happens in the meantime. who knows _maybe _he’ll be the one to tell me he likes me  i kinda doubt it tho LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2021)

Wish they could give the original name of this documentary cause I have no idea about it, and also I'd love to find the music list for it ugh. Sucks when they translate/localize like this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2021)

why did I think buying a plushie to be shipped through USPS on a Saturday night was a good idea lmao, not I gotta wait til Monday for the darn thing to even be shipped 

also why tf do I keep waking up with sinus headaches?? I've literally never had trouble with my sinuses before, this is stupid. I slept in again super late today bc I was so tired and in pain when i woke up.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> why did I think buying a plushie to be shipped through USPS on a Saturday night was a good idea lmao, not I gotta wait til Monday for the darn thing to even be shipped
> 
> also why tf do I keep waking up with sinus headaches?? I've literally never had trouble with my sinuses before, this is stupid. I slept in again super late today bc I was so tired and in pain when i woke up.


mood i ordered a pair of pants yesterday and they printed the label for dpd/uk shipments today of cit wont ship til next week loool


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 5, 2021)

I thought I bought bagels. I bought cheese covered kaiser rolls


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 5, 2021)

I made a mistake at work and I just really hope it doesn't backfire. I'm a bit concerned about it, but only time will tell if it falters.

on a positive note, I feel significantly better after stopping my new medication and can switch back to my old one. Hopefully the prescription comes in soon


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 6, 2021)

We have loud tweakers.


----------



## Clock (Dec 6, 2021)

One word: School


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 6, 2021)

^ felt, I'm running off of no sleep and some Monsters 

but yeah, I'm tired seeing everyone around me having a s/o and I'm standing in the corner like "bruh, why do I have to be gay in a conservative christian rural area "


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2021)

I have a dull burning/pain feeling in my stomach, really hope it isn't an ulcer especially since this isn't the first time I've had this feeling recently


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2021)

Getting tired of hearing “Happy Holidays” or “Merry Christmas” from others to be honest.  Not to be a grinch or anything, but there’s nothing really happy about this month anymore for me now that it’s the month my mom passed away.  I wish sometimes that someone would give me a hug and tell me everything’s going to be okay, but sadly that won’t happen.  Or that people were more friendly towards me.  Idk, maybe it’s because I put up a guise irl so people don’t know the real me anyway.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 6, 2021)

i just _love _sitting around a table with adults who
1. can’t stop complaining about they/them pronouns and “hOw rIdIcUlOuS tHeY aRe”
and
2. keep saying how there’s only two genders, and won’t even listen to what someone else has to say if it’s not what they believe 

ah, holidays.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i just _love _sitting around a table with adults who can’t stop complaining about they/them pronouns and “hOw rIdIcUlOuS tHeY aRe”


what a ****ing mood, even my therapist wants to rant about how they/them is plural only and doesn't work as a pronoun. like why tf am I even talking to you for help if you won't respect my pronouns lmao


----------



## boring (Dec 6, 2021)

I hate the stereotype that bipolar mania is all happy and amazing and euphroia.
I want to yell


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 6, 2021)

boring said:


> I hate the stereotype that bipolar mania is all happy and amazing and euphroia.
> I want to yell


you are so very valid in being upset over this. disorders have *so* much depth and getting the same stereotypes time and time again *sucks*

scream and yell all you want, fight all of the stereotypes. i hope you are okay.


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 6, 2021)

I’ve been asking for overtime this time at work since it’s the busiest time of the year. Tomorrow is the last day and we are open until 12 am. I’ve been doing about 1 hour overtime each day (the barest minimal I can think off). I don’t want overtime but I feel like I have to take it in order to look like I’m overachieving. One of my managers hinted I could stay until 12 am today, but I couldn’t  bring myself to stay longer than my shift. Tomorrow is the last day of the season and I can’t wait for it all to be over. I’m exhausted and I haven’t even done as much OT as everyone else. I don’t even want to work my regular shifts, let alone overtime.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 6, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Getting tired of hearing “Happy Holidays” or “Merry Christmas” from others to be honest.  Not to be a grinch or anything, but there’s nothing really happy about this month anymore for me now that it’s the month my mom passed away.  I wish sometimes that someone would give me a hug and tell me everything’s going to be okay, but sadly that won’t happen.  Or that people were more friendly towards me.  Idk, maybe it’s because I put up a guise irl so people don’t know the real me anyway.


Aw, I'm so sorry. It's totally understandable that you would feel that way. I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 6, 2021)

I went to my local Walmart this morning to get something for work. I was passing through the Pharmacy, and I spotted a maggot-infested sandwich sitting on one of the shelves. It was horrifying. Just the memory of it makes my stomach turn.

I assume that someone took it from the Deli, changed their mind, and abandoned it where they were at the time, but how many days does it have to sit there unnoticed to be swarming with maggots?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2021)

seller hasn't shipped the plushie yet, I hope they don't forget and get forced by the website to issue me a refund 

also it's already almost 7pm, wondered for a moment what I did with the whole day but I forgot I spent it in agony because yay stomach problems :>


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 6, 2021)

Chair broke.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> what a ****ing mood, even my therapist wants to rant about how they/them is plural only and doesn't work as a pronoun. like why tf am I even talking to you for help if you won't respect my pronouns lmao


I don't even get why people get so caught up over the plural thing, as if English is a perfect language where all the rules are always strictly followed  like have they never referred to a singular person as they/them in their life before?? Because I'm sure I do it all the time


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 7, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Getting tired of hearing “Happy Holidays” or “Merry Christmas” from others to be honest.  Not to be a grinch or anything, but there’s nothing really happy about this month anymore for me now that it’s the month my mom passed away.  I wish sometimes that someone would give me a hug and tell me everything’s going to be okay, but sadly that won’t happen.  Or that people were more friendly towards me.  Idk, maybe it’s because I put up a guise irl so people don’t know the real me anyway.


Don't feel bad for not being in the festive mood knowing that this month holds painful and sad memories for you. You're entitled to feel your feelings and sometimes honesty is the best policy in order to get through this time of year. I had a friend who was in your position five years ago and even though she found her first Christmas without her dad excruciatingly painful she managed to get through it by taking this time of year one day at a time alongside her grief and Christmas itself which was a low key, fuss free and quiet holiday.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 7, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Getting tired of hearing “Happy Holidays” or “Merry Christmas” from others to be honest.  Not to be a grinch or anything, but there’s nothing really happy about this month anymore for me now that it’s the month my mom passed away.  I wish sometimes that someone would give me a hug and tell me everything’s going to be okay, but sadly that won’t happen.  Or that people were more friendly towards me.  Idk, maybe it’s because I put up a guise irl so people don’t know the real me anyway.



It's ironic how the season to be jolly is the most stressful time of the year. I'm really sorry your mom passing away falls on this month. That must be really difficult to deal with. I understand the feeling of just being down during this time, just under different conditions. I'll say a prayer and hope things improve for you this month whether it be emotionally or having people be more kind to ease the pain.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2021)

Idiot government, how the hell are you supposed to "avoid public transport", yeah how about you give everyone who actually needs to go in at work some free taxi rides then  Also all pharmacies and grocery stores taking like 200% scam prices for face masks. Yeah gg if you want everyone to follow new recommendations.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 7, 2021)

two of my cats went missing and now the vibes in this house are just awful this suuucks


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for your words guys, but I don’t think I’m ever going to have a good Christmas again.  Taking it one day at a time doesn’t change anything for me either.  I’ll always associate this month with sadness and pain.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2021)

why are timezones a thing....


----------



## ughrora (Dec 7, 2021)

Having a migraine all day is no fun.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Thanks for your words guys, but I don’t think I’m ever going to have a good Christmas again.  Taking it one day at a time doesn’t change anything for me either.  I’ll always associate this month with sadness and pain.  Thanks anyway.


well here's hoping next month is better for you. for now you're allowed to be sad, we'll always be here for you through it :>


my plushie still hasn't shipped, it's been three days now. I really hope they don't forget


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 7, 2021)

Luxsama said:


> I had a toxic family who did nothing but mentally and physically abused me. At 17, they moved into a different country in a different continent leaving me alone in a country I have no one in (no relatives or anything just me and my brother). I had to work 2 part time jobs to support myself and after two years, had enough to be able to go to college.
> 
> Despite all the horrors I've been through it bothers me that I still feel horrible time to time for cutting off my toxic family or the constant reminder that it really is just me and no one else but me.



Not sure if updates are allowed but I'm updating this anyways.

I graduated and I'm now a fulltime graphic designer so I guess the storm has cleared up. Also started going to therapy spring of this year but I'm still too intimidated to take SSRIs. I'll get there one day.

I also don't feel bad for not talking to my toxic family anymore lmao **** them. I found great friends and have a great support system now and it really helps.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2021



Midoriya said:


> Thanks for your words guys, but I don’t think I’m ever going to have a good Christmas again.  Taking it one day at a time doesn’t change anything for me either.  I’ll always associate this month with sadness and pain.  Thanks anyway.



You cheered me up last time so it's my turn.

Grief never goes away, you'll always miss them and one day without noticing you'll be able to share or look back at those memories without crying/sadness.

It's been 12 years since I lost someone dear to me and it still hurts and I still cry about it at night sometimes, but it just means that they meant so much to me. What helped eased me was writing a letter to them, even if they'll never read it but it helped me feel like I was still close with them.

I'm always the most depressed during the holiday season too since I have no family to celebrate it with but don't shut out opportunities to be happy.

If taking it one day at a time doesn't work then take smaller steps.

Even just making sure that you're eating and moving is enough. Every little thing counts.

I wish everyone PEACE IDC ABT HAPPINESS ITS TEMPORARY JUST BE FINE EVERYONE


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2021)

Luxsama said:


> - snip -



Yeah, I know it never goes away.

The problem is it has been a year and it hasn’t gone away _at all_.  I’m not improving.  I haven’t improved at all in the past year.  I even still have the same amount of money as I did at this time last year.  Things changed too fast in my life, and now they’re not changing at all in the way I want them to.  I’m to the point of giving up because I’ve had enough.

Thank you for your words regardless.


----------



## Neb (Dec 8, 2021)

I’ve actually been doing pretty well this week. Cutting screen time and exercising more has made a huge difference on my mood. There are just a few things bothering me.

The first issue is the feeling that every day is the same. I have a very predictable schedule right now. It feels nice in the moment, but I look back and feel like I haven’t accomplished anything.

The other issue is my upcoming class schedule. I had to drop classes this semester due to some personal events and the stomach flu. Both of those things made doing classes next to impossible. I transferred to a community college and became dual enrolled with the college I went to previously. The workload should be lighter, but I’m afraid of being tired 24/7 again. I’m already more than familiar with the “freshmen 15.” I’ll have to manage my time more if I want to keep my weight down during next semester.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> seller hasn't shipped the plushie yet, I hope they don't forget and get forced by the website to issue me a refund


Oof, I really hope you get it... Packages' troubles like this really do stink!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 8, 2021)

You would think that only having one ovary would make things less painful than this, but nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2021)

Libraries who are like "DO NOT SEND STUFF WE HAD BEFORE!!" then they don't stamp nor provides up receipts with that they have had before. There is no way of us knowing what you have had before since we got different softwares and stuff sigh.


----------



## Plume (Dec 8, 2021)

My dad has covid. He's vaccinated, but I'm extremely concerned because he hasn't had a booster. My mother has not been vaccinated at all, and is already suffering from severe allergies.

I hate that I'm stressed over his when my mother should have been vaccinated months ago. Thank you, Facebook.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2021)

I still need psychic and ghost pokemon for pogo but it's all dragons and **** now, thanks niantic.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 8, 2021)

My grandma is yelling at me over something that isn't my fault. In September we ordered a school sweater from a school uniform store and they said that they're backed up and out of stock so it'll come in October. October comes and I get no email that it's going to ship so I called the corporate office and we found out that they didn't even place the order with the warehouse and that our order is under the wrong phone number so that's why they couldn't find it, now they say that the sweater is going to ship in November. It's now December so I call the store number and it's still under the wrong number. We found the sweater by using it's order number and they say that it's stuck in the logo warehouse, I said thank you and I hung up. My grandma started yelling at me because I forgot to ask when it's going to arrive, and I think she called me a swear word in Spanish. She wouldn't shut up when I was on the phone.


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 8, 2021)

Creepy strangers never seem to leave me alone on public transport.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 8, 2021)

Tweaker lady just tried to steal our floor mats.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2021)

plushie still hasn't shipped 

I saw earlier that it was listed in September but when I placed the order it had been updated fairly recently. if the seller isn't active and can't fulfill an order then why in the world would they leave their listings active? if this takes forever after I spent all that money you can bet I'm not leaving a 5 star rating.


edit: so I broke down and messaged the seller and, first off, they replied basically immediately. second, they said they've had personal/life issues going on so I guess they weren't aware of their listings and they said they'll ship it tomorrow (yay finally). so given that they do in fact shop it tomorrow I won't leave a rating lower than 5☆ but I will make note of this slow shipping process in a review. 

what a frustrating process, I just want this plushie


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 8, 2021)

trying to shiny hunt this mudbray is exhausting me. i miss the days of sos chaining for shinies in usum


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 8, 2021)

AAAAAAAAA
-my brain, got a week before finals and ive got unfinished projects and an entire study guide due friday, no exceptions. busy after school tomorrow. 7 30pm and haven't started bc of extracurricular stuff i was working on. i love finals lol :')
should properly get off and do work but the fatigue kicked in real fast


----------



## vixened (Dec 8, 2021)

why cant I ever get gifs to work for my signature. I wish we could just drop them instead adding them via links.


----------



## deana (Dec 9, 2021)

Work schedules got posted and I'm closing on Christmas Eve and opening on Boxing Day   I got New Years Eve off but I literally don't care about that since I have no friends and I'm not going to any parties or anything... I would rather have more time at Christmas to see my family especially since I didn't get to spend Christmas with them last year due to covid.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 9, 2021)

Before 2.0, people were asking for exorbitant fees for Raymond, and people were willing to pay it. Now that the Amiibos are out, I can't even seem to give him away for free...

Also, I got a Root Canal today. The temporary crown fell off 10 minutes after the Dentist Office closed for the day... I'll have to go in first thing in the morning to get this fixed.


----------



## Katattacc (Dec 9, 2021)

The fact that I have to go to work tomorrow


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2021)

It’s so cold in here  … not sure if the heat is working here or not. I doubt it’s from the vaccine though. I don’t think feeling cold is one of the side effects, or at least I don’t remember it being one… 

Better check the thermostat.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 9, 2021)

I hate when my ear starts ringing, ugh.
Which makes it worst since I can only hear in one (yes, I'm half-deaf).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2021)

I guess I need to start exercising regularly again, I'm starting to feel bad about my body image again lol whoops


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> It’s so cold in here  … not sure if the heat is working here or not. I doubt it’s from the vaccine though. I don’t think feeling cold is one of the side effects, or at least I don’t remember it being one…
> 
> Better check the thermostat.


You can definitely get cold/shivers from it, iirc my mom got it.

If you have a radiator, turn off the thermostat(if you live in a house, if apartment doesn't really matter), get a radiator key (looks like wind-up stuff) and empty it/them of air/water, I had to do that several times before the kitchen one worked properly...


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Dec 9, 2021)

The fact that the weather has the gall to be under 40 F is criminal. Every part of my body is constantly frozen and it makes me grumpy.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 9, 2021)

i kind of miss posting on [redacted]? i haven't since march because all my "content" is oc stuff, and who cares about that, right? idk, i guess i just miss the interaction, even if it was only one other person.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 9, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i kind of miss posting on [redacted]? i haven't since march because all my "content" is oc stuff, and who cares about that, right? idk, i guess i just miss the interaction, even if it was only one other person.


If it helps, I care about OC stuff.  I love seeing everyone's OCs - they all have their own story and personality, I just love it. I know that doesn't help with the missing interaction piece, but I hope you feel better about it soon.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 9, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> If it helps, I care about OC stuff.  I love seeing everyone's OCs - they all have their own story and personality, I just love it. I know that doesn't help with the missing interaction piece, but I hope you feel better about it soon.



i used to post some of it before, but since it got less traction than my fandom stuff, i guess i was put off. obviously i shouldn't care about likes etc., and i mostly don't nowadays, but the other problem is that most of my oc stuff is writing ajdkfkglg. which doesn't get as much... interest? as art or edits, especially since the platform i posted on is arguably designed for those things above all else. like, i could throw it up on ao3, but nobody's on there to read oc content lmao, and it's not the story that introduces the characters, it's all set before/after that rip. blergh, i'll probably get over it by the new year anyway. i think it's just because i've hit a creative block re: writing and editing.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 9, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i used to post some of it before, but since it got less traction than my fandom stuff, i guess i was put off. obviously i shouldn't care about likes etc., and i mostly don't nowadays, but the other problem is that most of my oc stuff is writing ajdkfkglg. which doesn't get as much... interest? as art or edits, especially since the platform i posted on is arguably designed for those things above all else. like, i could throw it up on ao3, but nobody's on there to read oc content lmao, and it's not the story that introduces the characters, it's all set before/after that rip. blergh, i'll probably get over it by the new year anyway. i think it's just because i've hit a creative block re: writing and editing.


Ahh, I see, that makes sense...writing OC   stuff us definitely harder. I feel like unless it's being shared with friends, you almost have to start out with smaller chunks to get people interested. Random people may not be able to handle longer bits at a time until they get to know the style of writing and premise of the story, whereas friends already tend to know your writing style and are comfortable reading longer pieces, especially know you wrote them. I definitely know the feeling of writer's block! I was a writer/copy editor professionally and personally, until I had my son. If you ever need a sounding board, my DMs are always open!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2021)

I keep letting myself get hurt over and over again for someone I care about romantically. And this time, I hurt my family for keeping the relationship a secret. I've been given advise to move on from this person multiple times. Though I just can't get myself to do it... I feel so weak. They're one of my best friends and someone I love and trust with my entire being. I feel awful for hurting my family. I never wanted to keep any of this a secret. I was just really afraid. I really wish I was just more independent at my age which is why I blame myself for a lot of these problems too. I don't know what to do... I really don't know what to do. I just wanted to enjoy the holidays and get past all this constant stress.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2021)

after telling my mom I've been feeling depressed for like a week and suddenly today I feel great and have lots of energy/motivation she said it may be possible that I have undiagnosed manic depression. I can honestly kinda believe it because she has it and her mom did as well. I also hate to believe this cause I already have like 15 other diagnosed mental health issues, though I supposed if I'm diagnosed then they can actually give me the correct medication.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I keep letting myself get hurt over and over again for someone I care about romantically. And this time, I hurt my family for keeping the relationship a secret. I've been given advise to move on from this person multiple times. Though I just can't get myself to do it... I feel so weak. They're one of my best friends and someone I love and trust with my entire being. I feel awful for hurting my family. I never wanted to keep any of this a secret. I was just really afraid. I really wish I was just more independent at my age which is why I blame myself for a lot of these problems too. I don't know what to do... I really don't know what to do. I just wanted to enjoy the holidays and get past all this constant stress.


tbh i know how u feel . i was the same exact way as u for abt 2 years, and it especially got worse near the end of the relationship, the relationship was doing me so much worse than good and he was my"best friend" too, until he ended up breaking up with me then i realized how ****ty he actually is and i got over it completely, tho it took a few months bc i was rlly emotionally attached to him. im not gonna say "u should break up with them / leave them rn" bc i know its rlly not that easy, it took 2 years of avoiding red flags and him breaking up with me himself to realize how ****ed up it was. but what i do know is that things will heal themselves in time . thats all i wanted 2 say


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 9, 2021)

Do you ever work long hours at your job then when you finally get home and have a little bit of time to eat, you try to do so but phyically can't?

This has happened to me twice now, that I can remember atleast. My memory sucks. But anyway today I worked like 10 hours at work today, and I finally got home late and started eating dinner. And. Omg. It was like I had to force myself to eat. Which I did a terrible effort of cause I only ate like 4 bites, 2 of which were bread, not even actual food. I felt like if I tried to eat more I would eventually throw up later, but I also know I should eat something cause I haven't had food in hours and I will wake up tomorrow morning
s t a r v I n g.
But I didn't. I think this time my problem was I chugged too much MTN Dew at once and made my stomach hurt. Along with not eating for hours and working alot. I don't even like soda but sometimes I crave a certain somethin that soda fulfills.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 9, 2021)

Will Wheaton.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 9, 2021)

Spoiler: The reason why I haven't been posting and why some are wondering where I have been and why I might never come back after this.



It all happened when I made a sensitive topic thread a few weeks ago which has been deleted. I was talking about a sensitive topic but then it backfired because I said some things that triggered people and I tried to defend myself but that also backfired. Long story short. People took what I said out of context and used it against me. 

This was worse than the time I made that "Nookazon Moderators Rant" thread a long time ago. To make matters worse I was told "Your experience does not apply to real issues" and I had to defend myself saying that "You didn't need to remind me" and then it just erupted into met getting attacked.

I am done just done with everything. Here's the thing about me and I am pretty I might've said this in the past but this is what this website has done to me. My mental health hasn't been well and I am still not feeling better and just because I am posting this doesn't mean I will return because I've had enough being treated like this. I just feel like I wanted to delete my account but apparently I have too many things posted so I cannot delete it. This just feels being locked in a prison. when I cannot delete my account when there is SO MANY other websites that allow this and they remove everything just fine, but I know this is a fan made website where it doesn't have enough power to do this so maybe thats why it would be so much hard work to delete everything. I've already had a hard week and getting attacked for voicing my opinion on certain things and then I be called "rude" or just feeling like everything I say on this website doesn't matter anymore.

Truth be told I was always had to "FORCE" myself to be positive all the time, then I find myself getting emotions all bottled up and it always damages my mental health and it makes me not want to post anymore threads. Thats the reason why I stopped posting threads because whenever I criticized Animal Crossing or talk anything else I always get "Oh you're just overacting" and "Oh I find what you're saying rude" then I worry I would be reported to the mods and then they would give me warning points as if I was doing something wrong.

Look its been a hard 2 weeks for me, my life is total crap right now since things are not getting better irl and I am already feeling like this is just not the place for me. I know in the past I've talked about this that I would come back whenever I want, but I just feel like it won't change anything. I know I am supposed to forgive myself but right now I am suffered too much. This is just the type of thing that is just going to ruin me if I keep coming back. So if anyone was wondering where I've been for the past 2 weeks now you guys know. Just want to get this out there.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 9, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Spoiler: The reason why I haven't been posting and why some are wondering where I have been and why I might never come back after this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even see that.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello yes I take anxiety medication now I would like for my anxiety to go away thank you


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 9, 2021)

I went on a date with someone I thought liked me. we met on an app talked for weeks, played online games.. Then met irl since he got tickets to the MHA movie, we got along really well, even talked about meeting again.. But I haven't heard from them since the date... which was three weeks ago.

Maybe love and happiness is out there. somewhere. Hopefully.. Or maybe Im just a bad date... Love has never really worked out for me...

I mean my worst exprence was my EX telling me that hìs deceased father wanted us to get back together. 

Still would be nice to be in love, and not be played for a fool...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 9, 2021)

woops, posted here in the wrong thread sorry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2021)

people who get nad at others for "still" wearing a mask need to actually **** off, how abt let me wear my gd mask and you quit acting like a fool.


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 9, 2021)

lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 9, 2021)

i want nothing more than to be able to control everything in my life.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 9, 2021)

oral exam in a few minutes and i am about to throw up i am so anxious and scared and oh my god

i can do this. imiquimod and tretinoin for the viruses. permethrin for the parasites. cefalexin and cloxacillin for the bacteria. azoles for the fungi/yeast. rifampicin/dapsone/clofazimine for leprosy. god GOD


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 10, 2021)

I don’t feel like I can allow myself to be happy because every time I am either something happens or I panic and sabotage it myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2021)

I really dislike people who does unasked for lecturing when people make a comment/opinion that is obviously not asking for lecture, like shove your woke stuff elsewhere. Especially when people actually enjoys something and they get the story of whatever content...like I can read that myself thank you.


----------



## Valzed (Dec 10, 2021)

My husband is in the ER for the 3rd time in less than 2 weeks. He spent 4 days in the hospital from December 4th until this Wednesday, December 8th.  Now tonight he had to go back to the ER. Almost all of this is because he didn't get the treatment he should have received the first time he went to the ER on December 2nd. He's diabetic to the point he wears an insulin pump, has a history of severe cellulitis and went to the ER with an open wound pouring blood. That's all on top of the fact that the ankle in the leg with the wound is broken and he's been out of work for over a month while waiting for a surgery date. He wasn't given any antibiotics in the ER. He wasn't sent home with antibiotics. All they did was put some gel in the wound that was supposed to stop the bleeding and they sent him home. The gel didn't stop the bleeding at all. By December 4th he was showing signs of cellulitis and was rushed back to the ER. The ER staff that day were surprised that he hadn't been admitted the first time he was in there. Thankfully they admitted him then and he was on IV antibiotics for 4 days. Then they released him - still with an open wound although it's not bleeding but it's still leaking "fluids". They didn't set us up with any in home wound care and expected us to change the complicated dressing system for this wound. I'm disabled and can't change the dressing so our grown son tried yesterday but it didn't go smoothly. (Probably because he's had zero medical training.) My hubby had a doctor's appointment today so he asked that doctor to check the dressing and the doctor refused. He said for hubby to call the hospital because "they won't want just anyone digging around in there". Seriously? It's okay for our son to have to change the dressing but you - a doctor - won't even check it? Whatever. My hubby and our son are at the ER again to get this dressing checked and make sure the wound hasn't gotten worse. 

I know ER's are overwhelmed with COVID on top of all the normal every day emergencies but the first ER team really didn't do much of anything to treat my husband. If they had we might not have had to go through everything else that happened since then.

Hopefully things will go smoothly from now until December 16th when he sees the foot surgeon and hopefully finally gets a surgery date to repair his broken ankle.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 10, 2021)

Valzed said:


> My husband is in the ER for the 3rd time in less than 2 weeks. He spent 4 days in the hospital from December 4th until this Wednesday, December 8th.  Now tonight he had to go back to the ER. Almost all of this is because he didn't get the treatment he should have received the first time he went to the ER on December 2nd. He's diabetic to the point he wears an insulin pump, has a history of severe cellulitis and went to the ER with an open wound pouring blood. That's all on top of the fact that the ankle in the leg with the wound is broken and he's been out of work for over a month while waiting for a surgery date. He wasn't given any antibiotics in the ER. He wasn't sent home with antibiotics. All they did was put some gel in the wound that was supposed to stop the bleeding and they sent him home. The gel didn't stop the bleeding at all. By December 4th he was showing signs of cellulitis and was rushed back to the ER. The ER staff that day were surprised that he hadn't been admitted the first time he was in there. Thankfully they admitted him then and he was on IV antibiotics for 4 days. Then they released him - still with an open wound although it's not bleeding but it's still leaking "fluids". They didn't set us up with any in home wound care and expected us to change the complicated dressing system for this wound. I'm disabled and can't change the dressing so our grown son tried yesterday but it didn't go smoothly. (Probably because he's had zero medical training.) My hubby had a doctor's appointment today so he asked that doctor to check the dressing and the doctor refused. He said for hubby to call the hospital because "they won't want just anyone digging around in there". Seriously? It's okay for our son to have to change the dressing but you - a doctor - won't even check it? Whatever. My hubby and our son are at the ER again to get this dressing checked and make sure the wound hasn't gotten worse.
> 
> I know ER's are overwhelmed with COVID on top of all the normal every day emergencies but the first ER team really didn't do much of anything to treat my husband. If they had we might not have had to go through everything else that happened since then.
> 
> Hopefully things will go smoothly from now until December 16th when he sees the foot surgeon and hopefully finally gets a surgery date to repair his broken ankle.


I am so sorry you guys are going through this. I would ask for a Patient Care Advocate and ask for the Administrator-on-call. You should never be forced to leave hospital care unless you are okay with, understand, and are able to carry out the discharge instructions.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 10, 2021)

I just worked a 10 1/2 hour day on no sleep. I don’t feel human anymore, idk how I managed to drive myself home. I hate that I keep having anxiety that prevents me from sleeping.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 10, 2021)

thinking about how airports will just straight up kill birds as if they weren't in the sky before humanity and also don't have the _natural _ability to fly, unlike us. yeah, i get it, bird strikes can cause crashes and loss of human life, but if you want to force humanity into the air, that's the risk you take.


----------



## limiya (Dec 11, 2021)

Been thinking a lot about my old friends from high school tbh! I haven’t seen the majority of them in five or more years, and I definitely grew apart from basically all of them as I’ve gotten older. Don’t get me wrong; I have such an amazing support system now and have so many life long friends in my current city, but sometimes I feel like I get in a bit of a thought loop thinking about what everyone is doing with their lives, how some people have unfollowed me on socials over the years, and just general curiosity I guess haha


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2021)

Valzed said:


> -


Oh, damn.... I'm so so sorry. Even if ER's are full they should back up as much as they can and got people for it and this sounds far from okay. I really hope for the best for all of you <3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 11, 2021)

I think I have started some very unhealthy habits. I never thought I'd do such things yet here I am.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2021)

Aggressive spawns in this game, I'm sorry I just try to complete a quest here, non?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2021)

why is this thunderstorm making my anxiety worse? usually rain soothes me. maybe bc I'm supposed to drive again today. idk but my anxiety is like awful right now, I wish it would stop.

I guess I don't have to leave for a few hours so maybe I can just lie here and try to calm down.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2021)

^personally I can't stand the lighting/thunder sounds of it so, feels.

Also i really hate when I press Local connection for trades on Sword instead of connecting to internet first sigh.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2021)

50 train staff are self-isolating due to the omicron variant of COVID-19, so our railway service is in shambles. I wasn't able to make the journey to see my girlfriend last night and few trains are running today. We were also relying on the trains to visit her parents in another city tomorrow afternoon, but looks like we might have to cancel that trip altogether. Heck under normal conditions I would have also delayed seeing her, but it is her birthday tomorrow and her flatmate is out of town, and I sure as hell am not letting her spend it alone.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2021)

Chris said:


> 50 train staff are self-isolating due to the omicron variant of COVID-19, so our railway service is in shambles. I wasn't able to make the journey to see my girlfriend last night and few trains are running today. We were also relying on the trains to visit her parents in another city tomorrow afternoon, but looks like we might have to cancel that trip altogether. Heck under normal conditions I would have also delayed seeing her, but it is her birthday tomorrow and her flatmate is out of town, and I sure as hell am not letting her spend it alone.


Finally managed to get a train and on my way. 


Spoiler: Complete with these. Hoping she likes them.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 11, 2021)

Ever since two of my cats went missing I can feel myself getting more depressed and less motivated every day and i miss them so bad and i cant believe this ****ing happened why would someone do this it almost seems like its not even real i just cannot comprehend the fact someone could do something so ****ty
all the evidence points to my goddamn new neighbors trapping them and dropping them off and im so ****ing upset they were two of my favorites and now theyre probably lost and sad and scared not eating it hurts so ****ing bad


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 11, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> Ever since two of my cats went missing I can feel myself getting more depressed and less motivated every day and i miss them so bad and i cant believe this ****ing happened why would someone do this it almost seems like its not even real i just cannot comprehend the fact someone could do something so ****ty
> all the evidence points to my goddamn new neighbors trapping them and dropping them off and im so ****ing upset they were two of my favorites and now theyre probably lost and sad and scared not eating it hurts so ****ing bad


I'm so sorry this happened, my heart goes out to you.  Check your local shelters, when my dog went missing she ended up there. I hope you can find them!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 11, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> I'm so sorry this happened, my heart goes out to you.  Check your local shelters, when my dog went missing she ended up there. I hope you can find them!


our town is very very small so they don't have anything like that around here, but my parents went look at the closest pound they have (like 45 minutes or so away) and they weren't there .. we also posted online about them and put up posters and stuff and still nobody found them so we're thinking if they were dropped off it's probably the place our neighbor first came from which is a bigger town an hour away, and we have no idea how we would be able to find them that way and if that is the case it'd make sense why nobody online has seen them anywhere : (


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 11, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> our town is very very small so they don't have anything like that around here, but my parents went look at the closest pound they have (like 45 minutes or so away) and they weren't there .. we also posted online about them and put up posters and stuff and still nobody found them so we're thinking if they were dropped off it's probably the place our neighbor first came from which is a bigger town an hour away, and we have no idea how we would be able to find them that way and if that is the case it'd make sense why nobody online has seen them anywhere : (


I'm sorry to hear that. It's so terrible that someone would do that.
I'll never understand people who hate cats.


----------



## Stikki (Dec 11, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> Ever since two of my cats went missing I can feel myself getting more depressed and less motivated every day and i miss them so bad and i cant believe this ****ing happened why would someone do this it almost seems like its not even real i just cannot comprehend the fact someone could do something so ****ty
> all the evidence points to my goddamn new neighbors trapping them and dropping them off and im so ****ing upset they were two of my favorites and now theyre probably lost and sad and scared not eating it hurts so ****ing bad


Omg this happened to me with one of my cats where I used to live. I asked a neighbour to stop feeding him because he has so many allergies which was making him very unwell. For some reason this caused one heck of a spiteful reaction - she called a shelter several towns away to come trap him, claiming this cat was abandoned at her house when she moved in. The shelter just went ahead and took him, put him up for rehoming and never scanned his chip or contacted me. Luckily an independent vet happened to scan him and contacted me. The shelter were unapologetic and unwilling to bring him back or let me collect him. So they dumped him at this vets. I was lucky to get him back and we've since moved a long way away, but there's a rescue local to me now who keep leaving their traps around, despite people telling them who certain cats belong to. So when I see one, I destroy it now. I'm supporting several cases that are taking shelters to court at the moment. They present themselves as such martyrs too "We SAVE ANIMALS and WE DON'T GET PAID" etc, but in the same breath they become vulgar, rude, judgemental and tripping on their own power. I could bang on about it all night so I'll stop there, but I despise this new breed of animal "rescuers", cos they're making everything so much worse in the animal kingdom and for the people who genuinely love them. 

I hope you get reunited with your cats. I'm unsure of the law in other places, but in the uk cats are currently classed as property. The police usually just tell you it's a civil matter and won't actually retrieve a cat that belongs to you. It's crazy, cos if it was like a bike that got stolen or a tv, they would seize it immediately and charge them for handling stolen goods. I hope you get answers and some solid support. You must be absolutely devastated right now, but please don't give up hope x


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2021)

the worst thing about being a nb guy is when you look at really pretty dresses and you're like "omg I want this dress" and then ppl say **** like "oh doesn't that make you a girl??" like please **** off I want to wear my pretty dresses in peace


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 11, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Omg this happened to me with one of my cats where I used to live. I asked a neighbour to stop feeding him because he has so many allergies which was making him very unwell. For some reason this caused one heck of a spiteful reaction - she called a shelter several towns away to come trap him, claiming this cat was abandoned at her house when she moved in. The shelter just went ahead and took him, put him up for rehoming and never scanned his chip or contacted me. Luckily an independent vet happened to scan him and contacted me. The shelter were unapologetic and unwilling to bring him back or let me collect him. So they dumped him at this vets. I was lucky to get him back and we've since moved a long way away, but there's a rescue local to me now who keep leaving their traps around, despite people telling them who certain cats belong to. So when I see one, I destroy it now. I'm supporting several cases that are taking shelters to court at the moment. They present themselves as such martyrs too "We SAVE ANIMALS and WE DON'T GET PAID" etc, but in the same breath they become vulgar, rude, judgemental and tripping on their own power. I could bang on about it all night so I'll stop there, but I despise this new breed of animal "rescuers", cos they're making everything so much worse in the animal kingdom and for the people who genuinely love them.
> 
> I hope you get reunited with your cats. I'm unsure of the law in other places, but in the uk cats are currently classed as property. The police usually just tell you it's a civil matter and won't actually retrieve a cat that belongs to you. It's crazy, cos if it was like a bike that got stolen or a tv, they would seize it immediately and charge them for handling stolen goods. I hope you get answers and some solid support. You must be absolutely devastated right now, but please don't give up hope x


man im so glad u ended up getting ur cat back
my cats kept going under my neighbors trailer and making noise and stuff, and i think they got fed up with it and put up traps down there, but if they would've told us we would've put them inside and i dont understand why they decided to trap them and bring them far away instead of talking to us!! the guys wife knows the cats are ours so im sure the guy knows too but i think he just didn't care or something idk  i just hope theres some chance that they come back ..


----------



## Stikki (Dec 12, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> man im so glad u ended up getting ur cat back
> my cats kept going under my neighbors trailer and making noise and stuff, and i think they got fed up with it and put up traps down there, but if they would've told us we would've put them inside and i dont understand why they decided to trap them and bring them far away instead of talking to us!! the guys wife knows the cats are ours so im sure the guy knows too but i think he just didn't care or something idk  i just hope theres some chance that they come back ..


Ugh, your neighbours sound petty at best and downright cruel at worst! Definitely check all the shelters in the area, maybe even some vets too, as animals sometimes get left there for a short time, and they might be able to point you to where they went to next. 

I hate when people involve innocents like animals and children in their petty games. They can't voice their feelings. I am so sorry this happened and I hope for a happy conclusion ASAP x


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2021)

Okay, this is really minor, but I remember why I quit GoodReads a few years ago. The book elitists are terrible. I was looking at a review and one commenter said something like “you can’t differentiate a good book from a bad book until you’ve read at least 200 titles.” As someone who has read way more than that, I can say that couldn’t be further from the truth. Reading hundreds of books can give you a certain perspective, but that doesn’t invalidate new readers. They are just as capable of recognizing whether they like a story or not. If anything, they have the advantage of being surprised of books for the first time! I miss the excitement of that experience. Sadly, people like that commenter deter others from this wonderful hobby. If you’re new to reading for fun, don’t feel ashamed for liking what you enjoy. Even if it isn’t “high literature,” there’s nothing wrong with liking romance novels or dystopian young adult stories. Just find what you enjoy and embrace it!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2021)

Neb said:


> The book elitists are terrible. I was looking at a review and one commenter said something like “you can’t differentiate a good book from a bad book until you’ve read at least 200 titles.”


What? Forget the book elitists for a second, lmao. That’s a crazy thing to say about anything some takes an interest in. Telling someone they can’t feel a certain way until they’ve done something is crazy. You can also be a casual fan. Like you don’t need to know anything and everything about something to like it, and someone knowing more doesn’t make them a bigger fan. Just like what you like, no big deal.


----------



## oak (Dec 12, 2021)

My guts decided to start to feel queasy and I still have half my shift left at work


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2021)

I saw something and my heart sank. Hopefully I’m looking too much into it. Now, I’m worried.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 12, 2021)

My lack of irl friends. I want to be able to screw around with other kids my age, in person. I want to goof off at the mall or go see a movie or just have people to talk to at lunch lmao. God, this feels almost pathetic.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 12, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My lack of irl friends. I want to be able to screw around with other kids my age, in person. I want to goof off at the mall or go see a movie or just have people to talk to at lunch lmao. God, this feels almost pathetic.


yeah i can relate i have literally 0 friends my age irl, the only people i hang out with are my sister and my cousins when they come over, my social life got thrown out the window a while ago so i get what u mean


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My lack of irl friends. I want to be able to screw around with other kids my age, in person. I want to goof off at the mall or go see a movie or just have people to talk to at lunch lmao. God, this feels almost pathetic.


I can’t even tell you how many times I’ve felt this in high school. Unfortunately the friends you make in high school, very rarely do you stay friends. You become friends in the first place because you have that one major thing in common, that you go the same school. It’s situational. A lot of friendships are, unfortunately. You become work friends or school friends, but you don’t talk outside of there. I’ve come to realize friendships like that, where you just goof off or see movies with, those are very hard to come by. I’m graduated now, but back when I was in high school, I didn’t have any friends, nor did I care to be friends with any of those people. I also didn’t eat lunch in the cafeteria. I had a pack of muffins I took with me to the library and snacked on it there. It was more private and nobody bothered you there. And when the library was closed, I would hang out in the halls and the bathroom — they weren’t monitored very well, or nobody cared. I just wouldn’t dare step foot in that cafeteria. I have very few friends still. I have a few acquaintances at work, and a few closer friends I met online, but none I’m extremely close to. The exception is my best friend who I’ve known for about five years now, but I met her online. The truth is you don’t need a lot of friends. You just need close friends, and those are hard to come by because people suck. I’ve felt exactly like you did, and I couldn’t be happier to be graduated. I dreaded school for those reasons. I hated “get with a partner” as well because nobody wanted to work with me and it was annoying. I just sat there staring into space hoping I would disappear.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> What? Forget the book elitists for a second, lmao. That’s a crazy thing to say about anything some takes an interest in. Telling someone they can’t feel a certain way until they’ve done something is crazy. You can also be a casual fan. Like you don’t need to know anything and everything about something to like it, and someone knowing more doesn’t make them a bigger fan. Just like what you like, no big deal.


This, so much this and also why I don't really engage in most "culturefandoms" unless I know I'm at the same convo level with people, those elitists are the worst especially when it's hard enough to get into at all.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2021)

Jeez so this exists on the internet but like all links are dead, poop.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 12, 2021)

looks like plans to see my girlfriend are falling through for the umpteenth time. i love her, but it's been 18 months, and i'm getting tired; it's always something on her end.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 12, 2021)

The way they're still making me go to work despite me thinking I have COVID. I got tested today and will have results by Wednesday, but it's annoying. Why make me come in and risk me getting others sick? I'm vaccinated and usually wear a mask wherever I go when I feel ill, but... I'm still putting myself and others at risk by going to work :/

EDIT: Forgot to add, I only have a few symptoms, but because I'm not running a fever I can technically still work. I don't normally run fevers when I'm sick, so it's like................. really:/ 

Anyways, praying it's just a cold or sinus issues. It IS that time of year but I was also exposed to someone (close friend) who just tested positive a few days ago. I was with her last week, so I'm just.. paranoid


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 12, 2021)

Got a sore throat and a stuffy nose, plus my periods here. I am so sad


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2021)

Went to the hospital with my baby one night ago, because she was nonstop vomiting, voice very rough and didn't fill the diaper since over 24 hours. Called doctor and he said we should come to get her checked out, so we went. Waiting room was pretty empty, 5 people max. before us. We get called in from a nurse, she makes a little check (for whatever reason) and she was having zero clue what she's doing. Couldn't figure out how to mesure the bloodpressure, etc. Back to the waiting room. Hours pass, nobody there anymore besides us. People that came AFTER us were already done and gone. Fiancé asks at the secretary if we got forgotten, she said "No, it just takes a bit longer today, sorry for that." 
FIVE hours later, literally nobody there anymore since at least 2 hours and the secretary woman comes to us: "Soo.. what was your name already? It's weird that you are still here". We give her the name and she comes back "It says you got already taken care of. You are no longer on the list since a few hours. I will get a doctor for you asap". Another nurse comes 10 minutes later to bring us in the room, tries to make the pre checkup while also having zero clue how to do what and says bad words in front of my 3 months old baby, great. Anyways.. finally after 30 more minutes of waiting, a doctor.. well, a woman that is learning to become a doctor comes and checks my girl out. Nothing wrong according to her. "Maybe she caught a little virus." and we were allowed to go. Well that feels freaking great that my little girl suffered in obvious pain for hours and got FORGOTTEN IN THE HOSPITAL. HOW THE FRICK CAN YOU FORGET A BABY. I'm still so mad about it and how they had zero clue what they were doing. 

Also: She is no longer vomiting everything and starts filling up the diapers again (still a bit slow about it) and in general is a lot better now. I'm guessing it was really a virus, because now I had the same symptoms the day after the hospital visit.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 12, 2021)

homophobia


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2021)

I think it's official

I am sick.

I've had a sore throat for the past 3 days now, I've been tired and rundown these past 2 days along with a lesser appetite and today my body feels rundown, my head hurts, and I still have a sore throat which I'm now coughing from.

Atleast today and tomorrow are my days off so I can maybe recover a little. It's prob cause work has been busy and I've worked two 10hr days in a row.

I need orange juice STAT.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 12, 2021)

Boris Johnson is officially off his rocker if he thinks he can get everyone over the age of 18 to get a booster jab by the end of December/beginning of January. There’s not enough vaccine centres and volunteers at the ready to deal with this new plan let alone currently give out booster jabs to anyone over 40. Plus as predicted the NHS website has already crashed due to the high amount of people trying to book an appointment online.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 12, 2021)

Finding out ratboy genius creator is an anti vaxxer among other things T__T sad


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 12, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> looks like plans to see my girlfriend are falling through for the umpteenth time. i love her, but it's been 18 months, and i'm getting tired; it's always something on her end.


Oof I feel this. I had a really great person I became friends with during a very trying time. Eventually it got to the point where it felt like they just didn't want to put the effort halfway into meeting anymore. But then when I looked into it I realized I was always the one initiating stuff and most times my memories of them were just about how much they flaked on me.

I don't personally know about your relationship, so I'm not saying that to offer advice. Just that I know how frustrating that it is.

@-Lumi- and @Stella-Io  Sorry to hear you're dealing with that. I've been having a bit of a sore throat and the such lately to. Those lozenges like Ricola do help temporarily. I've been taking at least one a day. I hope you both start feeling better!



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> My lack of irl friends. I want to be able to screw around with other kids my age, in person. I want to goof off at the mall or go see a movie or just have people to talk to at lunch lmao. God, this feels almost pathetic.


I used to worry about this a lot, but honestly a lot of my 'friends' flaked on me so much that I was still upset and disappointed. It does suck yeah, but I find just doing things on my own and doing what I want when I want has given me so much more happiness. That's not to say I don't or won't enjoy one's company, but don't let it consume you.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 12, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Oof I feel this. I had a really great person I became friends with during a very trying time. Eventually it got to the point where it felt like they just didn't want to put the effort halfway into meeting anymore. But then when I looked into it I realized I was always the one initiating stuff and most times my memories of them were just about how much they flaked on me.
> 
> I don't personally know about your relationship, so I'm not saying that to offer advice. Just that I know how frustrating that it is.
> 
> ...



ah, yeah, it's not a one-sided thing -- she actually picked this date. it's just that she went out saturday evening for drinks and ended up getting spiked, which was horrible, so i'm not saying i'm tired of her or that she went out and got spiked on purpose or lied about it (she's got a diazepam prescription from the hospital to prove it) just that i'm tired of how fate seems to keep throwing up roadblocks to stop us from getting together to the point where it seems completely unbelievable and even my family seem to think she's making it up. (again, she's Not, i've had proof, but that just shows how implausibly absurd it all is.) it sucks doubly because my brother keeps having his girlfriend around 24/7 even though she only lives in the street behind us, and my whole family acts like they're God's gift to humanity while my girlfriend is just some psycho manipulating me for fun, and when i pointed this out and how it kind of reeks of homophobia (based on how differently they treat us, i.e. acting like my brother and his girlfriend are a "true" and much more perfect couple despite being together for far, far, far less time and actively taking an interest in them but never us etc.) *i* was somehow the villain. it just sucks all around.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 12, 2021)

@daringred_ Yeah that's why I wasn't imposing and saying that's what is up with your situation. Just that I know how frustrating it is. That friend of mine did start accusing me of pretty horrible stuff to so that was kind of the final straw for me. 

Hopefully you can meet up with her, probably not soon as she is recovering, but perhaps sometime in January for New Years or something? Sorry that all of that is happening to you.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2021)

Society has forgotten what being humble (humility) is.  I’m so done.  Ruined my day.


----------



## Merielle (Dec 13, 2021)

ughhhh there's _something _going on with one of my favorite content creators but I have.  zero idea _what._  and it's impossible to find any information on the situation without DMing strangers to ask and like... this is making my anxiety flare up badly enough, there's no way I could DM people who are basically strangers to me in the state I'm in right now.  
and I really hate that I found out that anything was going on right before I'm about to go to bed; it's gotten me all worked up and have no idea if I'm gonna be able to sleep ;-;


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 13, 2021)

It’s bothering me that I’m unable to participate in some of the tasks because I don’t own New Horizons anymore. It’s not really a big deal, but still.


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2021)

I can’t seem to lose weight no matter how hard I try. My antipsychotics make me hungry, so I was recently given pills that reduce hunger. I also try to walk at least three miles a day. It doesn’t seem to help though. My weight is still the same as it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> It’s bothering me that I’m unable to participate in some of the tasks because I don’t own New Horizons anymore. It’s not really a big deal, but still.


This, and I don't really have time for doing all these things properly these days... Plus I have other stuff going on that I have/need/want to prioritize for good or bad


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2021)

Feeling very ill today. I slept all day... I wish I had the energy to do the tasks for the event before the other ones open but xwx Aaah. I have zero energy at the moment. Hopefully this feeling passes, but if my COVID test comes back positive I have a feeling I'll be sleeping a lot more and having no energy, etc. :^(


----------



## pochy (Dec 13, 2021)

there’s this guy at my rehab and he pulls his mask down whenever he needs to cough  idk if i have to explain why thats just stupid but whenever he does in feel like im in a twilight zone-ish half reality. i cannot comprehend it lol im tired


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2021)

why does a yearly subscription to microsoft office have to be $65 jkshdkfjshkdjhf

and then to just buy access to the most recent version of word is $80?? like why would I do that when I can get an older version for free lmao


----------



## Mick (Dec 14, 2021)

Dreams, man. Far too vivid. Gotta love regularly waking up confused and questioning what's real. Goes really well with an already questionable sleeping schedule.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2021)

Mick said:


> Dreams, man. Far too vivid. Gotta love regularly waking up confused and questioning what's real. Goes really well with an already questionable sleeping schedule.



Mine are too vivid as well, so I get this.  I end up having dreams that are too good that I don’t want to wake up, lol.


----------



## Neb (Dec 14, 2021)

As much as I love the books that give me company, it’s still disturbing they’re the only things stopping my loneliness. Everything else makes me feel alone. No matter how many connections I make that feeling still permeates.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 14, 2021)

Mick said:


> Dreams, man. Far too vivid. Gotta love regularly waking up confused and questioning what's real. Goes really well with an already questionable sleeping schedule.


I feel this. I keep having super realistic dreams and only remembering them later in the day, or days later. Like I had a dream that I was really persistent on making a doctor's appointment because my hips were sore, and I rung up straight away and made an appointment. Irl my hips were sore and I was thinking of making an appointment, but I was going to wait it out a bit. Having that dream made me really question if I made an appointment or not lol.

--

I'm so tired of work and some of the people I work with. There's some seriously questionable decision making going on at times, people are frustrated with each other, and the only person who keeps me sane seems like he has given up. The "foreman" drives me nuts, I can't work with him. My work ute that I also use as a personal vehicle has been thrashed lately. It's an absolute mess that **** gets chucked on simply because it's there. Hhhhhh just like over things rn


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 14, 2021)

Spoiler: i'm sick of life lol



 if it's not one thing, it's the other. always something. it's ALWAYS something that has to destroy my contented state, and i can't even stay content for more than a minute it feels like. around me, i am unable to share my creative side, because what little creativity i have is no good, or people just don't want to be bothered to see it. and that really i think is messing with me because i want to share these things with people. my special interests are all i can talk about when i'm fully obsessed with them and i can't _shut up_ and i know it annoys people so bad, but i can't stop myself from gushing about the stuff i love. but i know everyone is just tired of it even if they don't say it. i also just... cringe at myself because i know people are tolerating my interests at this point, or at least that's what i think is happening. so... it's not that i feel lonely anymore. in fact, i tend to thrive in the loneliness. but i want to share my interests with others. i just feel. like i'm wearing out my welcome, that's all. i guess even though i'm okay with being alone. i just want companionship and people who are willing to talk to me about things that are of my interest. whatever, not that this is what triggered the first half of my post, but it came to mind after i wrote that half.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 14, 2021)

my sister didnt wake me up early enough and now i look a mess in class. my dad said i look like i got into a fight and got beat up ☹ he’s right though, i’ve looked better!


Spoiler: vent ljkgkxdmcjcjuc



i got softblocked by this one person on insta. it sucks cuz they were funny and had funny posts. i had made a joke but they hadn’t got it. i explained and apologized and i thought we had come to an understanding but ig not cuzzz they had blocked me. im pretty sure they’re making fun of me now hahahahah im so dumb  they have all right to block me but it’s just kinda embarrassing.. especially knowing the stuff they say about people they block!! also my intrusive thoughts are getting worse.. yikes!


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 14, 2021)

Everything bad


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2021)

Mick said:


> Dreams, man. Far too vivid. Gotta love regularly waking up confused and questioning what's real. Goes really well with an already questionable sleeping schedule.


Planning and running a TBT event will do that to you.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> why does a yearly subscription to microsoft office have to be $65 jkshdkfjshkdjhf
> 
> and then to just buy access to the most recent version of word is $80?? like why would I do that when I can get an older version for free lmao


yea microsuave is really stupid, there are better free/cheaper word processors and they just scam so hard.

Anyway, I really wish gov'ment people could step down their high horses and see how people have it down the floor. You can't just put restriction this and restriction that and basically allow people to lose their jobs with no payment and force them to apply for stuff they won't get. **** gov'ment.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 14, 2021)

.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 14, 2021)

i've been so bothered today. it's annooyyyingggggggg!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 14, 2021)

I was so far in an online queue to book my covid booster jab and at the last minute the NHS website crashes. As I predicted the plan to get everyone over the age of 18 vaccinated for a third time by the end of December has turned into a hot mess. It doesn’t help that you can now no longer order lateral flow or PCR tests online as some parts of the UK have run out. Boris Johnson really is the WORST prime minister the UK has ever had.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 14, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I was so far in an online queue to book my covid booster jab and at the last minute the NHS website crashes. As I predicted the plan to get everyone over the age of 18 vaccinated for a third time by the end of December has turned into a hot mess. It doesn’t help that you can now no longer order lateral flow or PCR tests online as some parts of the UK have run out. Boris Johnson really is the WORST prime minister the UK has ever had.



i've been texted twice by the NHS about mine but haven't bothered to book it yet because i know trying to do so is going to be a hot mess. since i'm only 22 and not as in need for a booster as others are, i'll probably just wait it out a little until the 'rush' dies down. it goes without saying that the sentient mop has mishandled this entire pandemic since the day it 'began', and anyone who thinks otherwise is cosplaying boo boo the fool.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 14, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i've been texted twice by the NHS about mine but haven't bothered to book it yet because i know trying to do so is going to be a hot mess. since i'm only 22 and not as in need for a booster as others are, i'll probably just wait it out a little until the 'rush' dies down. it goes without saying that the sentient mop has mishandled this entire pandemic since the day it 'began', and anyone who thinks otherwise is cosplaying boo boo the fool.


I totally agree with you.

The NHS website is a mess, my queue number kept jumping from reasonable to unbelievable every few minutes. Luckily I’ve just managed to book an appointment for Saturday but once it officially opens up for your age catergory tomorrow I can only see it going from bad to worse because of the volume of people trying to get an appointment is going to double. You’ve made the right decision to wait it out a bit longer, I was going to do the same but if a lockdown is announced for January (I wouldn’t be surprised if that’s where we’re headed again) my place of work will stay open regardless as it mainly deals with online ordering.

Fun times ahead.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 14, 2021)

My Jack-themed quilt got rejected from the Christmas event, but someone else's Jack-themed Quilt got accepted...


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 14, 2021)

th8827 said:


> My Jack-themed quilt got rejected from the Christmas event, but someone else's Jack-themed Quilt got accepted...


Have you tried asking about it? I didn't see either one, but maybe it would help to know what, if any, differences there were. I can see how that would be frustrating.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2021)

Sick of my family and being ignored in life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2021)

my dog just ate a stink bug


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 14, 2021)

I wanted to do a username change but of course I made things harder on myself by giving away bells because at the time I thought I was doing a "good service" but now I dug myself deeper in this hole and now I have to earn it back myself.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 14, 2021)

does anybody have tips on how to stop overthinking?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 14, 2021)

I tend to let my emotions get the best of me whenever I get so fed up of everything in my life. Which is one of the reasons why I have so much numbness in myself. I cannot feel happiness sometimes and even forcing myself to be happy only makes things worse. No matter how hard I try to look at the good things in life its that numbness that prevents me from ever being happy. All I ever feel is anger, frustration, sadness, and just sometimes loneliness. I suffered too much from all the negative experiences throughout my life that I always fear the worst no matter what. 

There are times I just want to be alone and stay away from others when I am at my worst, I tend to avoid people because they will never understand all the pain and suffering I go through. The thing is depression is a serious thing and nobody in my life gave a crap about how I was feeling. Only my Therapist seems to understand where I am coming from. Whenever I see him I feel much better, but then it doesn't last too long because I have to deal with so much other crap in my life. 

I know they always say "You gotta be around with the right people" but in today's world its so much harder and difficult to find those people who at least understands what you're going through and doesn't try to dismiss your emotions. Thats one of the reasons whenever I people being happy and enjoying a good thing I tend to not bother or get involved because I don't want to ruin their day with my problems.


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 14, 2021)

long and rough day, but things didnt end up as bad as they could have so thats a plus! wish i wasnt so stupid though because then most everything could have been avoided. oh well, just gotta keep learning from mistakes and pushing forward


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 14, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I wanted to do a username change but of course I made things harder on myself by giving away bells because at the time I thought I was doing a "good service" but now I dug myself deeper in this hole and now I have to earn it back myself.


You can do a username change with 10 Seashells, which you appear to have.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 14, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> You can do a username change with 10 Seashells, which you appear to have.


Thank you! That really helped.


----------



## xara (Dec 14, 2021)

took a nap for about an hour and woke up feeling nauseous and short of breath. this isn’t very sexy lol.


----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm moving this Friday-Saturday and I'm stressed about it. I'm going to miss this apartment, though I wont miss my neighbor.


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm so worried that i won't have all my drawings fully completed by the holidays

Days are just slipping by while Im busy drawing on my phone.. I have many to go. Im also trying to participate in all the events here. though I sorta wish i could change one entry 

I think I put to much on myself, or just overthinking. But my fingers are so sore from drawing all day.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 14, 2021)

Public bathrooms mostly having hand dryers. I hate those things because they spread more germs and they don't really dry your hands. My hands feel wet still, like l have to use the dryer for 6 min to dry my hands at a certain point that is mostly dried.


----------



## Clock (Dec 14, 2021)

Kinda upset that they had to postpone the exam starting yesterday and tomorrow is supposed to be the last day :/


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2021)

I’m actually doing alright right now. This is just something that’s always in the back of my mind.


Spoiler



Sometimes I wonder if I’ll die alone. The marriage rate for people with autism is very low and I’ve never had any luck romantically. Either they aren’t interested, they change their mind on me (and treat me like dirt), or they take advantage of my kindness. It’s always one of those three situations.

I tried working on my appearance and confidence. It’s made people look at me more, but no one ever approaches. People on the street also make comments about how I supposedly look scary. I don’t know how to process body language, so I have no idea how to “fix” mine. It’s just something I put in the back of my mind.

Of course there is nothing wrong with being single. I know how damaging a toxic relationship can be. It’s always better to be alone than be stuck in something abusive. The thing is I see people enter relationships so easily and I don’t understand how they do it. A part of my mind just wonders if I’m doing something wrong.


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2021)

I've a big exam today that I've been preparing weeks for. Six minutes after the start time I suddenly hear drilling. Go outside to learn that the neighbour is getting new doors and windows installed. They're going to be here all day.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 15, 2021)

between my flights for tomorrow being canceled and my team at work almost having a meltdown, I've had way too much stress for today  this 3 week holiday is going to be ****ing amazing I seriously need it


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 15, 2021)

how does a person not remember their own zipcode. it's not even about typo'ing or whatever at this point.  bro i'm tired of the holidays, that was the final straw for me.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2021)

You know what I’m craving right now? A 7-Eleven Pizza. I’m about to go get one in the next few minutes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2021)

funny how my parents want to keep 6 cats in this house yet they expect me to keep every litter box clean all the time. if it were up to me I would give most of them to trusted friends and keep the oldest and youngest cat. I can't deal with this.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 15, 2021)

Getting tired of this Frankenstein work schedule. I feel like all I do is run around all day from 8-6:30pm. I wouldn’t mind working 40 hours in one place because I could be home at 4pm I’m just really unhappy. It wouldn’t be so bad if I could get two days off in a row, but I don’t even get that. I really need to get out of this emotional rut I’m in and have some fun maybe I could feel like all of this could be worth it.


----------



## paine408953 (Dec 15, 2021)

Can't spend time with my dad right now since he's so busy


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 15, 2021)

There are so many leaves in my yard and the leaf blower person has to come next week and my backyard is literally a land of no grass just *leaves*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2021)

Okay bro if you're gonna talk the whole coffee break about your family/relatives whom I don't even know... sure but don't expect me to be interested as you were an interesting film or stuff.


----------



## Holla (Dec 15, 2021)

The Omnicron variant of covid is currently spreading around like crazy near where I live. Well it's mainly hit the city between my home and work which are both in just small towns but the whole area is being affected. The city itself has already had new restrictions put in place. It's sounding more and more likely we might get shut down for Christmas. It's already sounding like I won't get to see my Grandparents for the holidays but now even my parents aren't sure if I'll be able to see them. This is the hardest my area has been hit since the whole pandemic began.

The area I'm in is basically the "let's wait and see what happens with this variant mentality" as it's the first place to get hit hard in my province. It sucks.

Covid doesn't have me nearly as paranoid now compared to a year ago. It's more the affect of the various restrictions and possible lockdowns that keep coming around and how it affects people's mental states that bother me. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm in my room wearing long sleeves, sweatpants, and socks, and yet somehow I'm still freezing


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm in my room wearing long sleeves, sweatpants, and socks, and yet somehow I'm still freezing


Same. Tis the season I guess.


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 15, 2021)

I passed out while I was with my mom this morning, and now I got a bruise on my leg, and scratches that hurt. Im still dazed. Concrete man, it hurts on impact (no surprise)

Im stuck at home, watching stuff because mom doesnt want me to walk around


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2021)

RIP bell hooks 

also, rip literally my groovy pants i found in my wardrobe, got a large hole in the seams across the knee, well bye :F cba fixing them cause they're a bit tight and will probs rip again...


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 15, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I passed out while I was with my mom this morning, and now I got a bruise on my leg, and scratches that hurt. Im still dazed. Concrete man, it hurts on impact (no surprise)
> 
> Im stuck at home, watching stuff because mom doesnt want me to walk around


I'm not sure whether to assume you know why it happened and that you're taking care if it, or if I should put my Mom hat on (let's be real, I never take it off) and tell you that you should go to the doctor and get evaluated. Randomly passing out is a sign of something much more significant going on. Anything from dehydration or lack of sleep, which is degenerative to the body on so many levels after lengths of time, or low blood sugar, to a form of epilepsy (which I have and am on medication for - it's no joke). Please take care of yourself!


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 15, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I'm not sure whether to assume you know why it happened and that you're taking care if it, or if I should put my Mom hat on (let's be real, I never take it off) and tell you that you should go to the doctor and get evaluated. Randomly passing out is a sign of something much more significant going on. Anything from dehydration or lack of sleep, which is degenerative to the body on so many levels after lengths of time, or low blood sugar, to a form of epilepsy (which I have and am on medication for - it's no joke). Please take care of yourself!


Im epileptic too, so yeah its no joke. Its no joke in general either
my guess is lack of sleep, because i haven't been slerping well and stressing. but could also be dehydrating, because I didnt drink much yesterday. All I had was a big glass of water

Thanks, I'm taking it easy


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 15, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Im epileptic too, so yeah its no joke. Its no joke in general either
> my guess is lack of sleep, because i haven't been slerping well and stressing. but could also be dehydrating, because I didnt drink much yesterday. All I had was a big glass of water


*hugs* epilepsy is scary man, for real. I'm glad you at least seem to know what's causing it. Now, just need to take some steps towards health!


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 15, 2021)

*Hugs* it really is scary, I will


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 15, 2021)

I was wondering why my boss was making me come in at 7am when I have annual leave booked, turns out he forgot that I had annual booked lol. I could've slept in and caught up on lost sleep from last night. Oh well, I got mean as free breakfast out of him


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 15, 2021)

seeing ppl talk abt my trigger bothers me to no end my anxiety is gonna be through the roof now


----------



## xara (Dec 15, 2021)

Spoiler: please don’t respond to this



my late cat is all i can think about. no matter what i’m doing, where i am, or who i’m with, she is always there. except it’s not her, it’s the reminder that she’s dead over and over, as if my brain thinks i’ve forgotten. everything comes back to her. every inch of my room, every song, every ****ing thing reminds me of her, of when she was still alive. i look at the date on every instagram post i see, every tiktok video i watch, just to see if she was alive when it was posted or not. i think about how she didn’t make it to 2022. i think about how my mother put up christmas decorations for the first time in years and how she’s not here to see it. i think about how i will never again be excited for the start of a new month because the first will always mean another month has passed without her. i think about all the nights i didn’t open my door when she was meowing in front of it, of all the cuddles i cut short. i think about how i failed her over and over again. i think about how this was all avoidable. 

i go to sleep every night hoping i’ll see her, but i never do. i find myself googling about signs that a deceased pet is trying to reach out to you; googling articles on coping with pet loss; watching videos on people saying goodbye to their pets. i feel crazy because i know she was just a cat, but she _wasn’t_. she was my comfort. she was my best ****ing friend and i feel so hollow without her. everything feels so pointless. for ****’s sake, i find myself feeling jealous of my parents because they’re closer to potentially seeing her again than i am. i’ve never been so desperate for there to be an afterlife before in my life, and i find myself willing my life to go by faster. it could end tomorrow and i don’t think i’d care. i just want to see her again. i need to know that she doesn’t hate me for the choice i made. i need her to know how sorry i am. 

i’m isolating myself from everyone. so many of my friends and acquaintances have gifted me christmas lights with lovely messages on here, but i can’t bring myself to return the gesture because my brain is foggy and my bones are heavy and my cat is _dead_. 

i’m so tired. grief is exhausting. i am expected to worship the new kittens, but while i love them, i adored her. i wasn’t ready for this at all, but my mom wouldn’t shut up. it’s always their needs before my own. and now i can’t even get my parents to call my kitten the name i picked out for her. “call her whatever you want,” they said. i named her alize, and now not only do i have to ensure that they call me by my name, i have to ensure that they call her by hers. how am i meant to bond with her when i’m constantly fighting? “calling her by her shelter name is easier for me,” they say. how hard is it to call someone their actual name????? i just. i’m so tired of this.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 15, 2021)

i don’t like the way i look, from the front i look fine but on the side im all messed up because of my stupid jaw. my dentist said that i should get surgery because my jaw is underdeveloped and my face bones have stopped growing but im too scared to get surgery. this could’ve all been fixed years ago without surgery but my dumbass old dentist didn’t realize that and never did anything. i’m mad and concerned that my chin will recede when i get older and i’ll look even worse. i can feel myself becoming jealous of people with normal faces.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2021)

Immature people at work, that’s all I’ll say on this.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2021)

I had to leave work early and the Mavs lost.

More than anything in this world I’m bothered by the fact that I’m weak and pathetic, and I always will be.

As Metal Face from Xenoblade Chronicles said, “Weak!  Weak and pathetic!”


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 15, 2021)

Beanz said:


> i don’t like the way i look, from the front i look fine but on the side im all messed up because of my stupid jaw. my dentist said that i should get surgery because my jaw is underdeveloped and my face bones have stopped growing but im too scared to get surgery. this could’ve all been fixed years ago without surgery but my dumbass old dentist didn’t realize that and never did anything. i’m mad and concerned that my chin will recede when i get older and i’ll look even worse. i can feel myself becoming jealous of people with normal faces.



if it makes you feel better, i'm similar !! i have thin jaw plates, or something, and my mouth is too small for all my teeth, so they're crooked at the front. if i'd had braces when i was younger, i'd probably be fine now, but my parents let 10 y/o me decide, and i obviously said no because i was terrified. now, having braces would require jaw surgery beforehand (so there's room for all the teeth) and surgery would require having my jaw (can't remember if it's just lower or both) moved forward. in the end, i decided against it because i have no pain tolerance and the surgery would've left my face bruised/swollen for weeks, and i'd have been on a liquid diet until it went down, then braces for god knows how many years. (i can't even have mouth injections for fillings lmao like-) i practically don't have a jawline, meaning i look super baby-faced instead, and my chin isn't particularly pronounced if at all, but i'm honestly more self-conscious about my teeth than that. i am working on it though. honestly, i don't really even notice until random bursts of "i'm ugly" hit or i appear in a photo lmao. i always thought i'd die alone because of it, but now i have a girlfriend who loves me and thinks i'm the prettiest person in the world even though she literally sees me from my worst angle aka below. anyway, this is just my long-winded way of saying try not to be too hard on yourself or the way you look, and try not to envy others' appearance. (easier said than done, i know.) sometimes i look at other people and momentarily feel like a goblin shark, but then i remember that those other girls are wearing a lot of makeup (nothing wrong with that, of course) while i'm wearing zero, and they probably have something they're self-conscious about too.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2021)

Beanz said:


> i don’t like the way i look, from the front i look fine but on the side im all messed up because of my stupid jaw. my dentist said that i should get surgery because my jaw is underdeveloped and my face bones have stopped growing but im too scared to get surgery. this could’ve all been fixed years ago without surgery but my dumbass old dentist didn’t realize that and never did anything. i’m mad and concerned that my chin will recede when i get older and i’ll look even worse. i can feel myself becoming jealous of people with normal faces.


As someone that’s gotten implant surgery (I know it’s not the same, but it has very similar bruising effects), I can say that it was one of the best decisions I ever made. The three weeks of bruising and no energy was nothing compared to the confidence it gave me afterwards. Obviously mine _had_ to be done, but you have to think if the confidence you’ll gain afterwards is worth the few weeks of suffering. 



Spoiler: Before/during/after


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2021)

Taking that two year break from books has really messed up my reading speed. I used to be able to finish entire books in a day. Now it takes me 2 hours just to read 50 pages. A part of that comes from my need to vocalize every word in my head. When I force myself to just scan the words I’m around my old speed, but that makes me bored. If only there was a way to find some midway point between those two extremes…


----------



## deana (Dec 16, 2021)

Working retail during Christmas is just too much to handle and I feel like I have no support at all  Also I need to get my Christmas presents mailed out but I am always working during post office hours.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 16, 2021)

Man I hate being sickkkk

My nose is stuffy but when it's not it's so dry it hurts to breathe through it. Like ???? Pick a struggle nose it's rude to have both.


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 16, 2021)

bad take


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 16, 2021)

Spoiler: fish bowl rant: the sequel



a while ago I posted here about how my sister in law acquired a betta fish in a bowl from a friend.
My husband and I gave her tons of information the day I found out she was keeping the betta in a bowl, and offered her a 10 gallon fish tank that we already had. She never claimed it. That was maybe a couple weeks ago?

Anyway TODAY I was asked to go over to her place to set up her new tank and transfer the fish from the fish bowl to the tank, because my SIL is in the hospital.
I go over to her place and the fish bowl is... disgusting. It smelled so bad. Here's a picture


Spoiler: yikes









awful. just awful. can't even see all the way through. so much fish flake crap.
the tank that she got was clearly secondhand, not from me, and not a 10 gallon. Maybe a 5 gallon, which is alright, but there was a bag full of random secondhand, dirty aquarium stuff.. like filters and heaters and stuff. I got out the sponge filter, and it would have been too big imo for the 5 gal, and I didn't have any tubing to connect it to the powersource, so I went out and bought tubing + a thermometer + betta food pellets + a gravel vac. I couldn't afford substrate or silk plants or a bigger heater so that was annoying.
Went back. Set up my 10 gallon tank after spending like 20 minutes trying to figure out where the tank would even go (SIL is almost a hoarder and has a very upsettingly dirty house with barely any free power outlets). Decided on the kitchen counter even though direct sunlight is not great for fish tanks.
Set up the tank to the best of my ability. Plastic plants aren't great, neither is the "substrate" (just a bunch of loose rocks my husband bought years ago from a pet store). But it's way better than the bowl  



Spoiler: new tank











it was just a nightmare. I spent like a half hour just writing a bunch of info on sticky notes for her. Hope she heeds my advice. I just want the betta to be okay. But man I hate her house so much omg


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 16, 2021)

was having a nice dream when i rolled over and full on smacked my head/eye on the edge of the stool next to my bed. hurt so bad i actually cried lmao, and now (thanks anxiety) i'm worried i'm going to die of a brain aneurysm in a few days and am too scared to go back to sleep despite being exhausted in case i never wake up again. also it's probably gonna bruise like crazy rip.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 16, 2021)

I’m overthinking a ton of things that I probably shouldn’t be. I’m looking too much into things that I shouldn’t be. I’m concerned about things I shouldn’t be. Basically I’m letting someone take over my life…


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 16, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m overthinking a ton of things that I probably shouldn’t be. I’m looking too much into things that I shouldn’t be. I’m concerned about things I shouldn’t be. Basically I’m letting someone take over my life…


I 100% feel you on this, I've been overthinking a lot of things about a certain someone in my life for the last few weeks and it's horrible especially when I know it's more than likely all in my head.


----------



## Plume (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm moving on Saturday, but I'm already in pain just from putting everything I own into boxes. And we aren't hiring movers, so that's going to be fun. I'm so weaaaak.


----------



## Faux (Dec 16, 2021)

lmao okay.
vague venting.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 16, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Spoiler: fish bowl rant: the sequel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, I'm so sorry. I'm just glad you were able to set it up. I mean, Betta fish are hearty, but that absolutely does not mean they should be abused, which is essentially what was/is happening. Animal abuse/neglect of any kind is never right. Period.


----------



## ryuk (Dec 16, 2021)

heck


----------



## xara (Dec 16, 2021)

was supposed to go see the new spider-man movie today, but i’m suddenly not feeling well. this happened with the last spider-man movie back in 2019, too. my ibs just... doesn’t like spider-man apparently lmfao. 

i just wanna see the green goblin, man. i love that guy. >: (


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 16, 2021)

Spoiler: tw: mentions of self-harm



okay, so today i learnt that actively looking at things that you know will upset/offend/hurt you is actually a form of self-harm. i barely paid any mind to that until i realized that i used to do that, and still find myself doing it sometimes. yikes!


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 16, 2021)

I want to buy a house, but there are no houses to buy. Two years ago, my parents bought a family house. 4 rooms 2 bathrooms. Now I’m buying a house with the same budget they had but for less rooms, and there’s nothing. I only really need one room, and there’s nothing. I’ll just go and live in a box.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 16, 2021)

the fact that my parents literally don't give a crap about me lmao. they're always telling me i don't eat enough but then can't be bothered to remember to buy me pasta after i asked a month ago (i can't get to a store myself) or anything else that i would eat. they go food shopping with everyone in the house in mind apart from me lol, and then when i point it out they just shrug. nice. not like the doctor literally said i'm severely clinically underweight or anything but go off ig.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 16, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Spoiler: fish bowl rant: the sequel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fish bowl looks terrible, but you did such an amazing job setting up the new tank!


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 16, 2021)

Nvm


----------



## Clock (Dec 16, 2021)

Why the heck did those stray feral kittens come back with their mom, dealing with them meowing at the door and trying to come in is annoying as heck

I rather deal with the 2 cats that we get along well and take care of them


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 16, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Spoiler: fish bowl rant: the sequel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for doing this, I grew up abusing fish my whole childhood before I learned better. It may not stick, but you've at least given the little guy a chance.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm having the worst period cramps ever, its been like this for four hours and i had to go to school and it hurts to walk ughh


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 16, 2021)

Disney is rebooting the Goonies.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 16, 2021)

life at this point


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 16, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Disney is rebooting the Goonies.


Disney is clearly out of ideas at this point.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 16, 2021)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Disney is clearly out of ideas at this point.


I think some of the live action remakes are just to hold onto the IP.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 16, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I think some of the live action remakes are just to hold onto the IP.


I would not be surprised if they do sequels of the live action remakes. Already they did Maleficent 2. Its only going to get worse.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 16, 2021)

_It's just, one of those days

Everythin is ****ed, everybody sucks_


Also I'm still sick a week later. Atleast I have orange juice now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 17, 2021)

Sometimes I feel like nobody cares about me.


----------



## Neb (Dec 17, 2021)

I’m not looking forward to doing online classes next semester. Back in middle and high school I did them and I found them so stressful. The only class that worked better online was Japanese. Otherwise, I forgot everything I learnt. In fact, I took a gap year during the start of the pandemic just to avoid doing online classes. Now that I’m attending an All-Remote community college I have no choice.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 17, 2021)

You've got to love it when someone says to you directly _"You still exist!"_ no **** Sherlock of course I exist. If you or your family actually bothered to make more of an effort with me in the first then those kind of comments wouldn't exist in your vocabulary.

Honestly I'm just done with everyone at the moment, I try to be nice, think of others and put thoughtful effort towards Christmas presents and I'm just met with constant walls of silence or comments that make me feel worthless. There's nothing worse than being stepped on when you're already feeling down at this time of year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2021)

I need to eat something but we don't have much to eat here that's relatively easy to make and I keep craving instant noodles that have no nutritional value lol


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2021)

I only have three days of work next week because of the holidays and our store being closed for Christmas Eve and Christmas. I want the money, so I’m not exactly thrilled about it, but I’ll try to enjoy my extra time off. I know it’ll be back to normal after the holidays.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 17, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> You've got to love it when someone says to you directly _"You still exist!"_ no **** Sherlock of course I exist. If you or your family actually bothered to make more of an effort with me in the first then those kind of comments wouldn't exist in your vocabulary.
> 
> Honestly I'm just done with everyone at the moment, I try to be nice, think of others and put thoughtful effort towards Christmas presents and I'm just met with constant walls of silence or comments that make me feel worthless. There's nothing worse than being stepped on when you're already feeling down at this time of year.


Don't feel too bad. The Pandemic is the whole reason why most people feel really down and how they just don't have that "Joy" in them like they used to. I am feeling the effects because its hard to be happy about anything these days. My Aunt once told me that you have to learn to appreciate what you have and don't worry about others. Your Happiness is important to you and you should not let those rude people bring you down. Yes everyone has their problems and its complicated because you want to fix them but the truth is they can only fix themselves. 

It sounds like you're falling into the whole "people pleasing" situation and I know thats not good for your mental health. You have intentions and thats understandable but sometimes you're always going to encounter mean people no matter now nice you are. Its best to not bother with them since they are not worth your time. Trust me I know what that feels like because I used to be the same way myself when I was younger. Stay strong.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 17, 2021)

my idiot doctor didn't put my current antidepressants on repeat prescription and also didn't bother to tell me that so now i've been off my meds for 3-ish days and am sick with withdrawal symptoms. the practice is like yOu HaVe To BoOk A mEdiCaTiOn ReViEw and there are no appointments until at least early january, by which point going back on the same meds will be worthless. i can't call and fast track it because of the anxiety they're _literally treating me for_, and my mom couldn't give a flying crap about me.

i'm done trying to get help and treated for this. it's a total joke.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2021)

dad: *shows me a video of someone playing a song on an instrument* "see why can't you do amazing stuff like this? you couldn't care less."

me: idk maybe bc I've been depressed for like 5 years and at this point I'm using what little energy and motivation I have to actually survive and get by without going totally insane? what a wild concept.

also school sucked most of the passion out of me so that's cool


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2021)

wish i kept all those kaftans and long sleeved dresses now lol :/

also i hate that neopets can't accept png, jpg is hell trying to finish aaaahdsjgdsf


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 17, 2021)

only reason i got to eat yesterday was because my girlfriend was kind enough to buy me a mcdonalds. i explained to my dad that i had no choice because he and my mom can't seen to remember i exist when they go food shopping and explicitly told him i wanted pasta. (they're literally 50p a packet.) today, my mom went out shopping. right before leaving, i told her and my sister _the exact same thing_. my dad was also with them. they come home. no pasta. not even one packet. but they could manage to buy themselves all a subway.  so guess who hasn't eaten again lmao. and yet they want to nitpick my weight constantly and respond to me saying i don't feel well with "iTs BeCaUsE yOu NeEd To EaT mOrE". actually hate it here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2021)

just found out my favorite instant noodles has MSG in it, and I've been eating it a lot over the last week. lol whoops


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2021)

People at work that clearly don’t want to be there and goof off 24/7


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 17, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just found out my favorite instant noodles has MSG in it, and I've been eating it a lot over the last week. lol whoops


MSG is fine for you as long as you haven't been getting unexplained headaches (it's in all sorts of brand name snack foods, you probably consume it all the time)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> MSG is fine for you as long as you haven't been getting unexplained headaches (it's in all sorts of brand name snack foods, you probably consume it all the time)


I'm usually pretty aware of the ingredients in the foods I eat, and I try to avoid things like trans fats, saturated fats, MSG, etc as much as possible. after posting that I figured it's prob a very small amount anyways because it was lower on the ingredient list.


----------



## oak (Dec 17, 2021)

I had to uninvite my partners mom for Christmas dinner cause she didn't get vaccinated in time. I've been telling her since the start of November that she needs both doses to come and she's just been ignoring me or brushing me off. At least I got her a TV for Christmas cause hers has been broken for over a month now, hopefully the nice gift will make her less salty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2021)

I gotta win that egg decorating contest in april, prob my only chance of getting a disco ball egg lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 17, 2021)

I am so exhausted oh my goodness  can't wait to be fully over this cold


----------



## arikins (Dec 17, 2021)

migraine


----------



## King koopa (Dec 17, 2021)

I sure hope I can find a seller for my mori as I really want to buy a wix candy or a purple star fragment, but I won't be able to if I can't find a seller for my mori.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2021)

People are just immature okay


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 17, 2021)

King koopa said:


> I sure hope I can find a seller for my mori as I really want to buy a wix candy or a purple star fragment, but I won't be able to if I can't find a seller for my mori.



I would love to buy a Mori but I don't think the amount of tbt I have now is enough

Also still sick. I'm normally not sick for this long, but it's probably cause I haven't had enough time to recover. I mean I had two days off of work but Sunday I felt the worst so I don't think that's a recovery day :/ I keep coughing, sometimes hard enough to water my eyes (thou it doesn't take much). I just want to s t o p being sick. Get over it body. I have orange juice and ricola now I'm F I N E.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 17, 2021)

Both of my sister's roommates have tested Positive for Covid. My sister is still testing Negative and is being super careful, but she is stuck taking care of them, so I am worried that it is only a matter of time until she catches it.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2021)

I’m just so sick and done with life to be honest.  I feel trapped and like I’ll never get out or have a place of my own.


----------



## vixened (Dec 18, 2021)

pinterest is so buggy
_ughhhhhhhh_


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 18, 2021)

vixenism said:


> pinterest is so buggy
> _ughhhhhhhh_


GOD IKR it keeps getting worse and it sucks thats what i mostly use to get my fanart and stuff but its so buggy


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 18, 2021)

Toxic family members trying to get in contact with me again, it's always around the holidays.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Toxic family members trying to get in contact with me again, it's always around the holidays.


I feel ya D: It's like, do they think it goes away just cause holidays? Sheesh.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2021

Also an we please re-code so @ _ @ or o _ O (without spaces) doesn't turn into the dizzy eye/face emoji, it's lowkey annoying.


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## daringred_ (Dec 18, 2021)

the "make a new friend" pokemon go tasks bother me almost as much as the "battle in a raid" ones. i don't have friends! was _so_ close to completing this research task event thing, and now i'm going to be as good as stuck on it permanently like a bunch of others because mAkE a FriEnD. ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> the "make a new friend" pokemon go tasks bother me almost as much as the "battle in a raid" ones. i don't have friends! was _so_ close to completing this research task event thing, and now i'm going to be as good as stuck on it permanently like a bunch of others because mAkE a FriEnD. ugh.


if long distance friends count feel free to add me i suppose.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 18, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> if long distance friends count feel free to add me i suppose.



i already have you as a friend on there ahdjfkfkg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i already have you as a friend on there ahdjfkfkg


OH OMG lol sorry skdjhdksf

best of luck finding one though ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

Trying to get Zygarde in Sword and he's literally impossible, ground yeah ****ing right also the fact he changes forme halfway thru his HP and double attacks. yeah gg may rngesus be with you.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2021)

My girlfriend is meeting my parents in an hour. My nerves are through the roof. The only other person I've brought to meet them before was an ex-boyfriend a few years ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

**** this I'm giving up those den raids for now, not that I'll ever get whatever's left anyway :L


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2021)

just spending my morning reminiscing on my high school days when I would actually go to friends' houses and we would play games and hang out and do stupid stuff, it was always a blast. but now all my friends are growing up and moving on with their lives and I'm just... stuck here, prob never gonna feel that kind of connection again :,,,,,,)


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 18, 2021)

Post was misunderstood. nvm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2021)

^ those kinds of people are actually the worst. oddly enough they seem to become more vocal right around pride month. I've been lucky enough to not encounter any transphobic people irl (except my dad lol) but they are definitely some of the most draining and ignorant people on the planet.


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 18, 2021)

moved into a new apartment in mid october since the other one strongly smelled of cat pee. this apartment has a lot of maintenance needs, big and small, to get it up to building code but maintenance hasnt come by to address it. last month i put a ton of time and energy into talking with the apartment people both in email and in person and it was really frustrating and nothing happened. they also charged us an extra 35 dollar fee they shouldnt have for november rent and said they would refund it both over email and in person but this still hasnt happened. i dont know what to do. i dont think its fair to live in an apartment not up to code, but i dont have the energy to put forward again to try and fix it most likely for no results. i could contact the city department of health but i dont really feel like going to all the trouble and ive wanted to give the complex the benefit of extra time since covid can make issues take longer, but its been over 2 months living here. its gotten really cold out so now the fact that the bedroom window isnt properly sealed has now become the biggest issue over the several outlets that dont work. there are so many needed work orders that it would take a while to list them all .-. i just feel defeated. i dont want to spend the little amount of time i have off work to deal with it but id also like to have a functioning and healthy apartment to live in. no need to respond or offer advice, i just kinda wanted to vent


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

Annoying kids/teens running around malls/store for fun -_-


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 18, 2021)

not sure how much i can take in this house lmao. my nan, who's usually the only person who gives half a damn about me, ignored me all day. didn't once text or come upstairs to see if i'm alright despite me telling her _yesterday _that i was sick because of medication withdrawal, then left without bothering to even try and say goodbye or calling up to me like she usually would my siblings despite knowing i was awake because i went downstairs not long prior to refill my water. (didn't try talking to me then either.) mom hasn't bothered trying to see if i'm okay or talking to me either, though that's not really a surprise. she's never cared about me lol. my sister got shirty with me for pointing out that i shouldn't have to pay to eat one meal a day when nobody else does and i already pay £100 rent for... what? in the end, my _kitten _cares more about me than any human in my family. she heard me crying in the bathroom and clawed to be let in, then proceeded to purr and fuss me, lick my tears, headbutt me and try to distract me by playing, bless her.

and still no prescription. doubt my parents will go check the pharmacy again a little later before it closes, so i'll probably have to wait until monday, but i don't think there's much point waiting almost a week to go back on my meds after suddenly being forced to go off them, so...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 18, 2021)

I just learned from my parents that my sister and her kids have tested positive for the virus even though they gotten vaccinated. I told them that they need to get the Booster Shot to protect them against the Omicron Variant, but I guess they didn't get the message. I swear no one in my family has common sense. At least me and my parents were able to get both Vaccines and the Booster shot throughout the year, but the rest of my family didn't seem to do that.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 18, 2021)

My island was starting to lag in places today and after remembering it was all stored on a micro SD card I transferred the data back to my console. I restart the game and lo and behold the lag has gone, which is typical considering SD cards are meant to store data with a larger capacity.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 18, 2021)

I’m strongly considering taking a mental health day from work. I don’t know if I want to because I’d rather have the money, but sometimes it’s necessary? I mean the manager knew I was having a ****ty day yesterday (due to two coworkers being immature and insensitive) so I didn’t want my call-off reason to be obvious… I just don’t understand why people have to tease you about the smallest things that don’t even effect them. And yeah I know it’s best to ignore them, but it’s not hard to mind your own business?? It feels like high school all over again. There’s always someone like these two at every job, but I wish there weren’t. Just leave the drama at home and don’t drag it to work. Anyway… 99% chance I will be calling off, so hopefully these two stop with trying to cause drama.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 18, 2021)

The person I work for on Saturdays tried to answer the phone with the tv remote. I’m really scared that her health is starting to get worse and I don’t want to get attached to her, but I am a little and that scares me.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 18, 2021)

Bank emailed me saying im broke. Yikes


----------



## Beanz (Dec 18, 2021)

my back is so tense today, i just want someone to crack every bone in my body without hesitation.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2021)

feeling that mild burning pain in my upper stomach again 
I really hope I don't have a stomach ulcer...


----------



## xara (Dec 18, 2021)

tooth pain is back, i’m out of pain meds and won’t be able to see a dentist until monday.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 18, 2021)

I am so busy on my one single day off and work is gonna be so slammed when I go back to work 5 days in a row after having one off. Plus I'm still sick. I felt like I haven't had real quality time to relax since like, 2 weeks ago. This Sunday and Monday, my usual days off, I was so sick, esp Sunday, so I did like nothing those days. Plus I procrastinated which is usual and that's when I'm usually 'productive' when I could have done a thing earlier this week. But I've been sick and tired all week. It's a time sensitive thing too, an Xmas gift. I wanted to go all out and do like, 10 pieces, but at this rate I'll be lucky if I do one good one. Aaaaaa.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 19, 2021)

Funny how I put in so much work to be a more likeable person, that I just looped back around to being unbearable. If I constantly put my mind to bettering myself and actually try to, then WHY isn't it working?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

I love pogo's inaccuracy, I don't think like several kilometers away is close but lmfao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> **** this I'm giving up those den raids for now, not that I'll ever get whatever's left anyway :L


Sword and shield raid dens?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Sword and shield raid dens?


Yeah, I got Zygarde, and some stuff eventually but jesus christ must have took 20 tries the least. Think I might be actually done cause I keep getting doubles and Bea doesn't give me non-natives anymore, hm.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

Ughhh finally got a shiny eevee in pogo but the CP is like... 65 lmao just my luck


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 19, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Ughhh finally got a shiny eevee in pogo but the CP is like... 65 lmao just my luck



if it makes you feel better, i have a spare shiny eevee with a 500 something CP that i don't mind trading (if you can even trade eevees?) since i'm just gonna send it to home anyway. stats are 'crap' though if that's what you're actually interested in asdghjk


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 19, 2021)

It kind of sucks having some of my friends in the west coast. Whenever they organize game meet ups, it's always so late my time that I can't make it due to getting up so early for work or I miss it altogether. Sometimes I do just power through it and am dead the next day for work and it's the worst.

I lost a few of my friends that way because they claimed I was a crappy friend for not doing it all the time for them.



Croconaw said:


> People are just immature okay


Hey now, fart jokes can be funny ok?



Chris said:


> My girlfriend is meeting my parents in an hour. My nerves are through the roof. The only other person I've brought to meet them before was an ex-boyfriend a few years ago.


Hopefully it all went smooth Chris!



xara said:


> tooth pain is back, i’m out of pain meds and won’t be able to see a dentist until monday.


Sorry to hear about your pain! I used to get tooth aches when I would get a sinus infection or something of the sort. I hope it doesn't get too bad until you can get to the dentist tomorrow!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> if it makes you feel better, i have a spare shiny eevee with a 500 something CP that i don't mind trading (if you can even trade eevees?) since i'm just gonna send it to home anyway. stats are 'crap' though if that's what you're actually interested in asdghjk


you have to be within like 1 kilometer of someone to trade w them (except when they extend the trade distance up to 40km). wish they would allow long distance trading ://///



I think my poor kitten is going into heat and she literally just became old enough to be spayed so she will have to wait a few weeks to go in and have the procedure done. until then she will prob be really confused and I guess I'll have to do what I can to make her comfortable and keep the dog and other cats from bothering her 

(luckily all the other animals in this house are fixed so we're not worrying about random babies yayyy)


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> you have to be within like 1 kilometer of someone to trade w them (except when they extend the trade distance up to 40km). wish they would allow long distance trading ://///
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfttt, figures. isn't that kind of dumb since they literally encourage you to trade some pokemon for evolution purposes? obviously i know there are candy alternatives, but they're at exorbitant amounts, so you would _think_- whack. maybe some of the articles i see dunking on PoGo are a little justified asdfghjkl


----------



## Romaki (Dec 19, 2021)

I don't get how people have the gall to go to a "fee" island and just not pay the fee. ☠


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> if it makes you feel better, i have a spare shiny eevee with a 500 something CP that i don't mind trading (if you can even trade eevees?) since i'm just gonna send it to home anyway. stats are 'crap' though if that's what you're actually interested in asdghjk


You can but you need to be like within 100 meters of each other so unless we see each other IRL not really possible  

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2021

also yeah it was actually 96 so i powered it up some but jeez rngesus here haha


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 19, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> You can but you need to be like within 100 meters of each other so unless we see each other IRL not really possible
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2021
> 
> also yeah it was actually 96 so i powered it up some but jeez rngesus here haha



yeah, i've been told rip. if anything, i expected the trading to be limited to certain pokemon, not distance considering this is a game played worldwide and (iirc) there are or were _some _region-exclusives. also feeling you with rng. got my shiny eevee yesterday when they were supposed to be rare but not a single shiny gible and got way less shinies today overall compared to yesterday rip. (and the ones i did get were almost all shinx, who i already caught enough of on its dedicated day asdfghjk.)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> yeah, i've been told rip. if anything, i expected the trading to be limited to certain pokemon, not distance considering this is a game played worldwide and (iirc) there are or were _some _region-exclusives. also feeling you with rng. got my shiny eevee yesterday when they were supposed to be rare but not a single shiny gible and got way less shinies today overall compared to yesterday rip. (and the ones i did get were almost all shinx, who i already caught enough of on its dedicated day asdfghjk.)


Don't wanna gloat but I got two shiny gibles lol. Don't have the heart to transfer the weaker one lol...

Yeah it really sucks, at least make it available on a certain heart goal, uff :L


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 19, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Don't wanna gloat but I got two shiny gibles lol. Don't have the heart to transfer the weaker one lol...
> 
> Yeah it really sucks, at least make it available on a certain heart goal, uff :L



yeah, like if you're max. friendship with a friend, you should be able to trade or something. wouldn't even mind if they staggered it out by level like they did with the go to home transfer. 

asdfgh me. i usually just transfer them all to home and then shield, and if i still have spares after having 2x the evolution line, i'll give them to my girlfriend. (which means she's going to get another shiny eevee, since i have that entire line, and i think a shiny shinx!) it wasn't a _bad _haul, it just so happened that most of the shinies appearing today were from community days i actively participated in. (duskull, shinx, eevee, oshawott.) would've preferred it, maybe, if all pokemon from both days could've appeared on... both days asdfghj since most of the ones i'm missing or needed more of were yesterday rip. at least i got both a shiny roselia and roserade. idk. as someone who has a terrible sleeping pattern, i just wish community days in general were a whole 12 or 24 hours. i missed a lot of them earlier in the year because i wouldn't even wake up until around 3PM and they end 2 hours after that rip.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> yeah, like if you're max. friendship with a friend, you should be able to trade or something. wouldn't even mind if they staggered it out by level like they did with the go to home transfer.
> 
> asdfgh me. i usually just transfer them all to home and then shield, and if i still have spares after having 2x the evolution line, i'll give them to my girlfriend. (which means she's going to get another shiny eevee, since i have that entire line, and i think a shiny shinx!) it wasn't a _bad _haul, it just so happened that most of the shinies appearing today were from community days i actively participated in. (duskull, shinx, eevee, oshawott.) would've preferred it, maybe, if all pokemon from both days could've appeared on... both days asdfghj since most of the ones i'm missing or needed more of were yesterday rip. at least i got both a shiny roselia and roserade. idk. as someone who has a terrible sleeping pattern, i just wish community days in general were a whole 12 or 24 hours. i missed a lot of them earlier in the year because i wouldn't even wake up until around 3PM and they end 2 hours after that rip.


Yeah exactly like.. man it's not that people get together IRL to trade unless you maybe know that person well enough lol...

Yeah I meant transfer for candies but gotcha. Yeah I've done some sending to Home as well cause storage :tm:
Imean I can power up my eevee I guess and I got time since I want an Umbreon I need to walk it around anyway but yeah still sucks... and omg lucky I totally would have wanted shiny roselia in pogo ;;


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 19, 2021)

It genuinely makes me furious when I tell someone about how bad my pms can get and all they tell me is just "don't worry, it's just your hormones " as if it doesn't make me feel absolutely miserable and like I can't stay alone with my own thoughts for too long. Going through this every month is just so difficult, I don't want to be in this body anymore :'((


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 19, 2021)

missed my dad's birthday cake because my mom's still pretending she only has 2 children instead of 3. love it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 19, 2021)

Next week, the company I work at gets the whole week off except our department and a couple of others. We're outsourced so we don't have the same benefits but we still work at the same building and everything. I'm at least thankful Christmas lands on a Saturday this year so we get Christmas Eve off which would be a first for me in 2 years.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 19, 2021)

slept like crap last night and ngl the bed I've got at my parents place is pretty uncomfortable 

I've also still got xmas shopping to do and it's stressful trying to figure out what to get everyone hhhhhh


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2021)

Brother steps in dog **** and blames it on me by saying I borrowed his freaking shoes and stepped in it. Stupid narcissistic jerk


----------



## amemome (Dec 19, 2021)

pokemon bdsp rant


Spoiler: just in case ppl dont want minor game progress spoilers



i really want to catch spiritomb and tree-exclusives like heracross and male/female burmy BEFORE tackling the elite four, but I'm not finding the final 1-2?? new people in the underground and all my trees are giving me combee and cascoons :'( i think I've spent several hours every day combing through in search of these things to no avail...


----------



## Neb (Dec 19, 2021)

Content warning: mouth injury


Spoiler



I was drinking a broken cup yesterday and a piece sliced my tongue open. The cut itself was small, but it bled for hours. At the hospital I was just told to take pain meds and wait it out.

Now my tongue bleeds every few hours. Eating anything makes it worse. I have to swirl water in my mouth just to get rid of the taste. Hopefully it heals soon. For some reason a part of me thinks the cut might become a scar. Talk about a weird place to get one…


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 20, 2021)

I was going to sleep, and then I thought “why not color the lineart for the event first?” …sooo I spent about an hour and a half on that, and _now_ I’m going to sleep. Yes, I work tomorrow too.  I hope I’m not too tired, but I’m glad I finished the task!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 20, 2021)

i just deserve to know what i do wrong WHEN i do it. the difference is with me is i have issue with things but never take it up with the person and just. bury it as opposed to one day letting out all of my rage on them.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 20, 2021)

I managed to fall asleep for an entire minute before a rabbit jumped onto my face.


----------



## petaI (Dec 20, 2021)

it just hit me that i'm probably going to be spending christmas and new years alone again


----------



## Beanz (Dec 20, 2021)

my grandma's starting crap with me over absolutely nothing. this morning she tries to heat up chocolate milk to make "hot chocolate." i say that just warming chocolate milk is not hot chocolate and that i can just drink it cold. she's like "NO you CANT drink it cold, you'll get DIARREA!" ??? you're supposed to drink chocolate milk cold. shes now crying bc i apparently always hurt her feelings.

i honestly dont understand her logic because nothing will happen if i drink it cold and heating it up adds no nutritional value. this is so dumb, i dont know if i should be laughing or crying.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2021)

Spoiler: small rant



saw a post thay basically says "yall can't expect us to tiptoe around your triggers all the time you need to sort that **** out yourself, it's not our responsibility to know and avoid your triggers" but like, allergies are triggers? could you imagine someone giving everyone the same plate of food and being like "sorry if some of yall have a food allergy, you need to deal w that yourself" like how inconsiderate could they actually be??? it's really not that difficult to ask about triggers and you don't have to "tiptoe" around them, just make yourself aware of them apologize in advance if you think you may affect them. it's not that ****in hard to have some compassion lol.
(and if you don't want to help then let people do what they need to do to help w their triggers without fear of being judged or ostracized)



anyways the light coming through my window is really bothering my eyes but my amaryllis needs that sunlight to grow so I guess I'll just deal with it


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 20, 2021)

So many nightmares that was super unpleasant and I'm so tired.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 20, 2021)

Not gonna lie, was expecting it to be a dead week and to just take it easy at work. Nope, I can't even be granted that much. I'm also pretty sure we still have to go into the building even though the rest of the company is off.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 20, 2021)

was told my prescription would be ready by monday at the latest. color me unsurprised when it _wasn't_. 

also find it pretty whack that i suddenly have to take a lateral flow test before attending an appointment to receive money _i literally need to survive_ despite both parties being masked and on separate sides of a glass screen, but then dumb buttholes can walk around tesco within inches of me completely maskless. make it make sense, boris, you glorified kitchen mop.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2021)

^Bojo is just one giant fail of a floor mop tbf lol.

not that my country is any better lol.


----------



## deana (Dec 20, 2021)

I regret agreeing to work more hours


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2021)

I crashed without taking my medicine last night and now my head feels off once again.  X_X


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 20, 2021)

Post goes bye-bye


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 20, 2021)

My sinus infection is NOT getting better -w-
Thinking it's something else. I know it isn't COVID, tested negative for THAT and Type A + B of the flu... :/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2021)

Still have toothpaste in my hair but I can't wash it


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Not gonna lie, was expecting it to be a dead week and to just take it easy at work. Nope, I can't even be granted that much. I'm also pretty sure we still have to go into the building even though the rest of the company is off.



i came in here to say this exact same thing ! well thankfully i work from home but it's weirdly busy and i hate it, thought i'd skive and play animal crossing today and i barely had time to even breathe


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2021)

I’m sick of being overstimulated today.  I just want to relax.  I can’t even enjoy my days off from work anymore, damn.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 20, 2021)

was told the other week by a merch company that the order i placed in august (which was originally supposed to ship mid-october, and then mid-november) would ship by the end of that week (dec. 12th), but it never did, and when i messaged them again last week, i received essentially the same response saying it would ship at the end of that week instead (dec.19th). when i still hadn't received a shipping confirmation email by this morning, i contacted them to ask what was going on, saying that i'm usually a patient person but this was getting ridiculous considering i had to pay $15 for international shipping. go figure, i get the shipping confirmation email this afternoon around 5PM, and now i feel like an ass. uuuuugh.


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 20, 2021)

I have a doctors appointment in 10 mins please send positive vibes anyone who reads this I do not like going to the doctors


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 21, 2021)

I’m stuck in this place where I don’t want to be awake so I don’t have to think or feel anymore and not wanting to sleep because I don’t want tomorrow to come.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 21, 2021)

Working on building myself up, telling myself nice things. But, I think to repair my self-esteem, I need to step away from certain online spaces and habits, WHICH is gonna be hard. I’m just not sure I have the self control lmao


----------



## Neb (Dec 21, 2021)

I’m worried that the cut in my mouth will become a scar. It’s not super noticeable, but it would definitely make me self conscious.

Also I’m worried that the online classes I’m taking next semester will be overwhelming. I really struggled with them in middle and high school, so it’ll probably happen again. Sadly, that’s all they offer at my community college. So much for the gap year I took in order to avoid online classes…


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 21, 2021)

rough night


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2021)

this one manager at work put me in this specific area 4 days in a row (it’s called bubble; it’s where u take the drive thru orders and charge them) and one of my coworkers called her out on it and the manager told her “if i put her in dine-in lobby she doesn’t do anything” when i’ve literally been on lobby for 2 months straight and i always do my job?? correctly???? idk it just kinda made me feel bad, also because she’s super sweet to me to my face but talks bad about me to other coworkers:/


----------



## arikins (Dec 21, 2021)

my friend group is in a pretty bad fight 

tense energy w my parents from a past argument

friend ran away from home & i'm extremely worried

forgot to take my meds today


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 21, 2021)

prescription _still_ isn't ready. been forcibly off of my meds for almost a week now, so they might as well never be for all the good it would do. (none.) actually a joke considering it was negligence/incompetence that forced me off of my meds in the first place. these specific anti-depressants take 4-6 weeks to work, and since i barely made it to 4, i have no idea if they did or not. now if i want to find out, i have to re-waste an entire month of my life restarting them (as if society allows me that time) because some idiot doctor made the initial prescription one use only without telling me, and the idiot practice decided not to tell me i need a """medication review""" until _*after i'd already run out*_. hate it here, actually. what's the point in getting help lol.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 21, 2021)

I didn’t request Christmas off, so what happens is that my office calls my clients to see if they want me there and I guess it turns out that they do, which I’m low key not happy about. I’m not even sure if I get paid extra for it or what’s going to happen. Like do I have to go over there at 9 am and watch other people open presents and I don’t get to be a part of it? Christmas is already hard for me so I really don’t want to, but it’s my fault for not requesting to have it off.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2021)

Just waiting for dip**** relatives that apparently doesn't care about pandemic to call and ****talk about christmas and my birthday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2021)

remembering how last Christmas was basically ruined bc my dad can be so ****ing rude and I'm really not looking forward to this year :,,,,,,,)

I don't think I can ever truly be happy until I get out of here, and by that I mean get away from living with my dad. he's such a controlling person and he doesn't have a damn clue of how to regulate his own emotions so he's just generally a pain to deal with on a regular basis. I would honestly be content if i went to live somewhere else with my mom.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 21, 2021)

turns out my prescription has apparently been ready since this morning? so now i don't know if there's some sort of mix-up or if my mom's just lying about going to check if it was there. when i called her out on it and told her this, she just had a go at me basically, saying "oh, i've done nothing to you all week," which is... kind of the point. i've been seriously ill, accidentally given myself a light concussion, and she just... never once gave a damn because she was too busy pretending i don't exist. she didn't even offer or try to take me down to the pharmacy (it's like a 5 minute drive) before they closed, and now it's too late. my dad, when i called, wouldn't give a definitive answer and then _turned his phone off_, so i couldn't even embarrass myself by begging him to just go when closing time got too close. in the end, i got so upset i just... left the house. in the dark and 3°C weather which my mom didn't even try to stop me from doing lmao. not sure what i had in mind, but it wasn't anything good. i had a whole panic attack on the roadside and almost threw up, and then just cried next to the bridge. 

only upside to this whole thing was some sweet girl who came to see if i was okay. (after a few other people and _a lot _of cars ignored me kneeling on the roadside lmao.) just thinking about her is making me cry again. she even offered to call the council (since she works with them in some form) and see about overnight accommodation, which i honestly probably would've taken if my phone hadn't been dead. it was just so nice to have someone to talk to who actually wanted to listen and didn't judge me even though i was stood there in my pyjamas and coat and haven't brushed my hair since waking up this morning. she even walked me home and gave me her number, and i just... when we hugged to say goodbye. nobody's hugged me let alone that tightly in over a year. much, much longer if you take my girlfriend out of the equation. it was nice. 

oh, and then my mom showed up because i guess she went out looking for me, although seemingly not very hard. (i wasn't far from the house; we never saw her, even when walking back, and she didn't know i'd returned, so she was clearly just going to go back inside without so much as driving around the neighborhood lmao. more concerned with her spaghetti bolognese.) she just said, "oh, there you are," and went back inside. hasn't asked me where i went or if i'm okay once since i came back in. says a lot when a stranger cares more about me than my own mother. 

i'm so tired.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2021)

so uhh yeah I'm extremely worried about my brother rn and my anxiety is absolutely through the roof. now idk if I'm gonna be able to get any work done tonight :,,,,,,)


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 21, 2021)

missed my window to sell turnips by _three _minutes. this is the first high price (236) i've had in weeks, and i just missed it because i decided to go to ketchup's house. i'm actually so upset. like, not to be dramatic, but i want to cry lmao.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 21, 2021)

I really wish I brought my laptop to my parents place so I could use it to participate in the xmas event 

sometimes I think my family is fine but then I remember how ****ing annoying they are


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 22, 2021)

Just realized how strong my mom was, and that I’m even weaker than she was.  I have no hopes of getting anywhere in life.

Damn, why am I always so weak and pathetic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2021)

^ I don't think you're giving yourself enough credit. you've made it to this point and I would say that takes quite a bit of strength.



I'm starting to crunch time for deadlines and it's really stressing me out. I need to learn a 4-and-a-half minute long piano piece by Christmas Eve and I have to make my own sheet music for it AND I have to make my own staff paper bc I don't have a stupid printer so that itself is taking a ridiculous amount of time and energy. but I also have to finish an art trade for someone and it's just so much work X( I'm also supposed to be working on a cross-stitch formy grandma but at this rate I definitely can't have it done until after Christmas so that kinda sucks.
also still worrying about my brother so, ya know, that's always fun to deal with while trying to get a bunch of work done in a short time.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2021)

Parents this time of the year, and some relatives you basically have to smack them with an imaginary hammer in their face because they don't get certain stuff, y'all there's a pandemic going on ya heard about it for 2 years lol.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 22, 2021)

[victorious theme] feeling torn.

on the one hand, i don't want to go downstairs christmas morning with my family and pretend everything's fine. i'm not talking to three of them, and i generally don't like or get along with the fourth. i want to make a point that the way they treat me (or don't, i suppose) isn't okay and that i won't just let it slide anymore.

on the other, i know i'll regret skipping it and just end up feeling worse when they inevitably don't try to convince me to join them and just leave me upstairs. as much as i don't really want to interact with them, my abandonment issues and crippling desire for attention/affection (due to a lack of) insist i must. plus i'm nosy and just enjoy seeing people open presents.

hate the holidays. i suppose i'd be ignoring them the rest of the day _and_ boxing day by default anyway, although the latter isn't by choice. (my brother's insisted his girlfriend of literally like two months be here, my severe anxiety be damned, and since they all seem to like her more, i'll be pulling a harry potter in my room -- making no noise and pretending i don't exist.)


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Dec 22, 2021)

ALL MY POWER OUTLETS IN MY ROOM, broke at the same god damn time...I now have to stay in the guest room my parents have.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 22, 2021)

Really irritated with something right now.

edit: crisis averted. My client didn’t answer the door or the phone. I drive home before she asked me to come back. I really don’t want or can afford to have my schedule thrown off. I pretty much just roll out of bed to come over here and I’m really not sure why anymore. I get treated like a cleaning lady which isn't Really my job, which is fine I suppose because she really does need it. I really like to have my time between here and my other client so I can take a hot shower and wash the smell of this place out of my hair because this place has cockroaches, that’s not even the worst thing here. I’m really having a hard time lately brushing things off like I usually do and I’m feeling so tired. I need to get out and enjoy my life because I can’t keep going Like this I feel drained. I miss my happier self, I need something to look forward to.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 22, 2021)

cola said:


> ALL MY POWER OUTLETS IN MY ROOM, broke at the same god damn time...I now have to stay in the guest room my parents have.


If all of them broke at the same time it's probably just one of them stopping the rest from working, similar to strings of lights. The same thing happened in our house.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Dec 22, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> If all of them broke at the same time it's probably just one of them stopping the rest from working, similar to strings of lights. The same thing happened in our house.


Yea uh, i found one of them that works...but IDK what the problem is, we're getting an electrician to look at it


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 22, 2021)

cola said:


> Yea uh, i found one of them that works...but IDK what the problem is, we're getting an electrician to look at it


Hope they can fix it quick, I know how annoying that can be when your room has no power.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 22, 2021)

Me to my client after having to come back to her house and pretending I’m not upset. “bye have a good Christmas!” Her “K” I’m turning in my two weeks with her I swear.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 22, 2021)

i have felt physically uncomfortable all day + i watched like 2 hours of fnaf security breach so now i feel too lazy to do anything else


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 22, 2021)

still kind of disappointed that security breach's protagonist isn't a little girl. i mean, i didn't expect it to be considering the franchise's track record with female characters, but even so. kinda sucks.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 22, 2021)

Been feeling numb all week. Not even the Christmas stuff is cheering me up. I've just become too bothered and burnout because of all the stuff going on in the world.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 22, 2021)

small thing but my wallet that I've had for like 6 years barely fits in the circle bag that I recently finished making. Upside is I now get to learn how to make a wallet I suppose


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 22, 2021)

Ngl the bed at my parents house is really _really _uncomfortable and my whole back is sore from sleeping on it. Maybe it will go away after another week?? I don't want to say anything to my mum because she'll probably get upset


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2021)

I have several friends who have completely ghosted me for months on end. Every time I try to send a message on Discord they just ignore it. I honestly should remove them from my friend's list, but a part of me worries I'll regret it. They obviously wouldn't care. I'm just a "creepy" person people chat with for a while until I'm not interesting anymore. My ex treated me that way, and many people I wanted to be friends with did the same thing (and/or they just blocked me without warning). I _know_ unfriending those people wouldn't cause a big ripple, but a part of me still feels attached to those one-sided connections. Seeing that 30 number appear on my Discord friends list makes me feel better, even if only 8 of them have reached out in the last several months. Should I just cut my losses and unfriend, or should I keep them there?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^ I don't think you're giving yourself enough credit. you've made it to this point and I would say that takes quite a bit of strength.



Thank you, you’re right.  I think others usually perceive me well, but I’ve always had trouble perceiving myself well.  My strength is derived from how kind and intelligent I am, that’s something I must never forget.  Thank you for clearing my doubts.  You’re a TBT legend.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2021)

I found out today customs destroyed my parcel that was stuck in there for more than three months.
That was more than $600 worth of stuff wasted & I cannot contact them to find out why.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 23, 2021)

Ouuuuch.

I changed the coil in my vape device and the wattage went all the way up to 50 and I didn't even notice. It's usually at 15-20 watts because the higher the wattage, the more it burns LOL. I went to take a puff and my LUNGS. BURN. SO BAD. T^T

I cannot stop coughing and my eyes are watering. It wasn't even like a long drag, it was like 2 seconds until I noticed and then I died. My lungs are on fire :"D


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2021)

^I've grown used to it. I usually have it set for 60-70 watts as the higher the wattage, the more the flavor is brought out. It can definitely be a scorcher though if you're not used to it lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2021)

I need to get up and get dressed cause I need to leave in about an hour but holy **** it's so cold outside  it's 23°F, feels like 12°F (-11°C) oof

I just wanna stay in my nice warm bed lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 23, 2021)

I'll never be able to solve 2# in round 2 for skye spy event. l seriously did tried my best.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2021)

I honestly already want christmas to be over


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 23, 2021)

Having to wear a bandage on my finger when l take a shower. I hope l get to take it off tomorrow or Saturday.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> I need to get up and get dressed cause I need to leave in about an hour but holy **** it's so cold outside  it's 23°F, feels like 12°F (-11°C) oof
> 
> I just wanna stay in my nice warm bed lol


today in the morning it was below 15 and in the evening it was in the 20s. But still no snow.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 23, 2021)

went to bed. two hours later (it's 4AM), i randomly wake up feeling nauseous. nausea gets worse, so i move to the bathroom. now i've got the chills, which actually kind of hurt, and i think i'm sweating. haven't thrown up yet thankfully since i have a phobia of being sick, but now i'm too scared to move back to bed and try going back to sleep T-T


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 23, 2021)

Neb said:


> I have several friends who have completely ghosted me for months on end. Every time I try to send a message on Discord they just ignore it. I honestly should remove them from my friend's list, but a part of me worries I'll regret it. They obviously wouldn't care. I'm just a "creepy" person people chat with for a while until I'm not interesting anymore. My ex treated me that way, and many people I wanted to be friends with did the same thing (and/or they just blocked me without warning). I _know_ unfriending those people wouldn't cause a big ripple, but a part of me still feels attached to those one-sided connections. Seeing that 30 number appear on my Discord friends list makes me feel better, even if only 8 of them have reached out in the last several months. Should I just cut my losses and unfriend, or should I keep them there?


As someone who has been ghosted several times before I get how you feel. Its hard to interact with people when they don't respond to your messages. I tried to think that they are too busy with life and in my mind I thinking "Well they must have some time to check their messages" but then when 30 days or a few months go by is when I lose my patience and began to unfriend them because they ghosted me. Its a painful feeling but it has happened to me so many times. I feel your pain and it reminds me of those terrible memories.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 24, 2021)

i've been so busy.. i didn't even get to participate in this years bell tree event


----------



## arikins (Dec 24, 2021)

moonbyu said:


> i've been so busy.. i didn't even get to participate in this years bell tree event


i know this feeling , i was part of camp bell tree & there ur part of teams. i got super busy & couldn't participate in a lot of the events :/ my team did super well ! i just felt really bad :,(


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 24, 2021)

Snowesque said:


> I found out today customs destroyed my parcel that was stuck in there for more than three months.
> That was more than $600 worth of stuff wasted & I cannot contact them to find out why.


What kind of stuff did you lose? You probably saved big on shipping costs.


----------



## xara (Dec 24, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> went to bed. two hours later (it's 4AM), i randomly wake up feeling nauseous. nausea gets worse, so i move to the bathroom. now i've got the chills, which actually kind of hurt, and i think i'm sweating. haven't thrown up yet thankfully since i have a phobia of being sick, but now i'm too scared to move back to bed and try going back to sleep T-T



as someone who also has a phobia of being sick, i feel your pain — nausea is awful, especially when the anxiety over potentially being sick makes it even worse and other ailments follow. i hope you’re feeling better now. >_<


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 24, 2021)

xara said:


> as someone who also has a phobia of being sick, i feel your pain — nausea is awful, especially when the anxiety over potentially being sick makes it even worse and other ailments follow. i hope you’re feeling better now. >_<



thank you <3 i managed to get back to bed and fall asleep pretty quickly, thankfully. not entirely sure what happened to trigger it to be honest but at least i feel fine now.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 24, 2021)

My jaw hurts, not sure if it snapped or something inside my mouth, but blech.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What kind of stuff did you lose? You probably saved big on shipping costs.


It was mostly a lot novelties & accessories; nothing super rare thankfully but not exactly stuff I can get right away. With the state of customs & shipping currently I've been taking the gamble of combining many parcels. With how much I've saved doing that I could probably buy the losses many times over at this point. I'm hoping it's a one off instance for a long time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2021)

funny how I feel great for like a week and suddenly it's Christmas eve and now I just want to lie in bed all day in silence. idk what my deal is.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 24, 2021)

I just can’t wait for Christmas and New Year to be over with now. As much as I enjoy seeing the neighbourhood lit up and indulging on some yummy festive food every now and then the rest of the holiday is just overrated. Also I’m dreading seeing my dad tomorrow as he’ll just remind me how much holiday I have left before returning to work after New Year.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 24, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I just can’t wait for Christmas and New Year to be over with now. As much as I enjoy seeing the neighbourhood lit up and indulging on some yummy festive food every now and then the rest of the holiday is just overrated. Also I’m dreading seeing my dad tomorrow as he’ll just remind me how much holiday I have left before returning to work after New Year.


Same, I'd rather work holiday weekends cause my dad is narcissist nuthead who just calls and complain on me whenever.


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 24, 2021)

I didn't get a snow bunny   Maybe next year...


----------



## oak (Dec 24, 2021)

I couldn't find any mocha chocolate syrup that my man wanted for Christmas, to go with the espresso machine I got him so instead I bought Nesquik chocolate syrup lmao.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 24, 2021)

I ordered pasta which was relatively expensive, but it’s Christmas Eve so I decided to get it. I picked it up in between clients and could smell it in the car on the way over and my stomach was growling and I was so excited to eat it. I opened it up when I got here and they forgot to put noodles and vegetables, it was just a container of sauce. I just can’t.


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2021)

i bought my bf and i matching bracelets for christmas on the 14th,, its the 24th and they barely shipped out 2 days ago :/


----------



## xara (Dec 24, 2021)

i want to go spend time with my family, but i am so exhausted. i just wanna sleep lol.



Totoroki said:


> I ordered pasta which was relatively expensive, but it’s Christmas Eve so I decided to get it. I picked it up in between clients and could smell it in the car on the way over and my stomach was growling and I was so excited to eat it. I opened it up when I got here and they forgot to put noodles and vegetables, it was just a container of sauce. I just can’t.



how does one order pasta from a place and they forget the _noodles_? i’m sorry, man.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2021)

I was done with this time of year before the month started to be honest, lmao.  Christmas is just lame for me now.  More excited for the football game on Sunday.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 24, 2021)

Tired of how spoiled my sister is, she barely has to work through her way to get stuff. As l always struggling to get things that l've been wanting for years. And she brags about it, like plz no because it makes me feel bad.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2021



Midoriya said:


> I was done with this time of year before the month started to be honest, lmao.  Christmas is just lame for me now.  More excited for the football game on Sunday.


Learned something new today, that you like football! Nice!


----------



## vixened (Dec 25, 2021)

can people stop making nfts profiting off of dead people.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 25, 2021)

vixenism said:


> can people stop making nfts profiting off of dead people.


I fixed it for you! (but yes, I agree)


----------



## Neb (Dec 25, 2021)

I’m frustrated that I’ve barely made any progress with my Japanese learning since I graduated High School (which is bad since it’s my major). Most new grammar and vocabulary just doesn’t stick. The “create sentences to memorize material” method hasn’t helped much anymore. I’m rather short of cash, but I feel like getting a tutor is the only way I’ll do better…


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 25, 2021)

Wish they'd clarify what their "bank transfer" thing is, do they mean like actually between bank accounts, or do they mean you buy and put in a cart as usual... Could ask I guess but it's like ?? lol

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2021



vixenism said:


> can people stop making nfts profiting off of dead people.


Wish people would stop them in general, it's not cool and you really don't own it anyway.


----------



## ryuk (Dec 25, 2021)

woke up at 6am for no reason at all. 
and no, not even to open presents bc i’m hispanic and we do all that on christmas eve lol

makes no sense bc i wasn’t in bed last night until nearly 1. i just wanna sleep but my body does this thing where as soon as i open my eyes in the morning, it’s impossible to fall back asleep even if i still feel exhausted


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 25, 2021)

there are a lot of nice things that i really love but once i see someone making fun of the thing i love, i get really disturbed and bummed by it idk. im so affected by everything
like today i saw a tiktok about owl city (my all-time favorite band) and i initially gave it a like because they started playing his song but when i watched it, i realized this person was saying how “icky“ his songs were and the comments section also agreed and made fun of him and i just. i felt rlly bad i wish i hadnt seen the tiktok at all


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2021)

Feeling sick, and I probably can't get tested cause all the pharmacies are probably closed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2021)

my dog is completely out of food and there is literally no place that is open so ig he will have to go hungry 
kinda my fault for not getting it earlier, idk why I'm so irresponsible sometimes lol

(don't worry he's not gonna go hungry but I still feel p stupid for not getting his food earlier)

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2021



skarmoury said:


> there are a lot of nice things that i really love but once i see someone making fun of the thing i love, i get really disturbed and bummed by it idk. im so affected by everything
> like today i saw a tiktok about owl city (my all-time favorite band) and i initially gave it a like because they started playing his song but when i watched it, i realized this person was saying how “icky“ his songs were and the comments section also agreed and made fun of him and i just. i felt rlly bad i wish i hadnt seen the tiktok at all


people are so stupid and judgemental lol, you can like whatever you want to and there's no need to feel embarrassed abt it


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 25, 2021)

heard a good song in tesco yesterday, but when i went home and listened to the full thing, it was very heterosexual, and i was just like _[tired gay sigh]. _admittedly, i expected it would be the case as soon as i saw who the artist was. 

for the record, this is not me trying to say cishet artists can't/shouldn't sing about their sexuality/relationships etc. i'm just expressing disappointment that a lot of the songs that hit my vibe that are about those things tend to be very explicitly heterosexual lyrically, and it's just a little exhausting. i've tried listening to songs by wlw artists, but none of them are really my type of sound. i think i have, like, 3 or 4 saved period, and none of them have ever been a 'favorite' song or one i wanted in a playlist. honestly, it's kind of sad that i have to preface this lest people say i'm trying to make everything gay or something lmao. all in all, it just makes me really grateful that ellie goulding rarely uses male pronouns in her songs (she sings 'you' instead of 'he/him') and didn't change the pronouns in her take me to church cover lmao. god bless that woman.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2021)

Want this day to be over with already, lmao.  I’m not looking forward to dealing with family.  Christmas isn’t the same anymore without my mom…


----------



## Livia (Dec 25, 2021)

I ordered a custom item from etsy in october, and it still hasn't arrived. When I try to track the package it stops at November 8 and says "origin post is preparing shipment". I'm worried that it got lost and I'll never get it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 25, 2021)

Livia said:


> I ordered a custom item from etsy in october, and it still hasn't arrived. When I try to track the package it stops at November 8 and says "origin post is preparing shipment". I'm worried that it got lost and I'll never get it.


Did you try contact the seller, and can you leave feedback? Unless the seller has a very good reason for not doing more than that it's seem suspicious.


----------



## Livia (Dec 25, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Did you try contact the seller, and can you leave feedback? Unless the seller has a very good reason for not doing more than that it's seem suspicious.


 I'll probably try contacting her next week if my package still hasn't moved. She has a lot of good reviews, so I don't think it's a scam


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2021)

I’m ready for another year of feeling trapped and tortured…


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 25, 2021)

Was definitely hoping to get a PM about someone wanting to take me up on my 25k tbt offer for a loveball for Foxmas, but it hasn't happened. I suppose there's still a few more hours left in the day technically.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 25, 2021)

Something that is really bothering me this week. So my partner and I don't want to do gifts for adults in the family. We just want to give gifts to the kids. But even after like 3? years we are getting very pushy complaints and it makes me not want to have anything to do with holidays period.


Spoiler: Complaining about the complaining...



Decided to delete. I was frustrated at the time and just needed to vent a little. I am better now though it was annoying.



Also, I wish there was a way to remove yourself from group text messages on your phone. I hate my phone going off 20x in a row with just a single emoji or someone sharing pictures.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 25, 2021)

I rather not get into detail, but I got confused and distressed over something earlier today.  I am getting over it now, but my worst enemy, Overthinking, still lingers.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 26, 2021)

Livia said:


> I'll probably try contacting her next week if my package still hasn't moved. She has a lot of good reviews, so I don't think it's a scam


Yeah sounds good. And for sure, they don't have to be a scam it just sounded weird they didn't notice you in anyway for that amount of time...


----------



## arikins (Dec 26, 2021)

off meds rn


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 26, 2021)

Pogo. Allowing trades over 40 km does not help at all lol, just allow it wordwide at least eg. if you maxed friendship with people or something. I 99% bet a lot of people have friends outside their town or even country anyway.


----------



## Neb (Dec 26, 2021)

I wish my family members would stop pointing out the weight I’ve gained. The antipsychotics I take do wonders for my mood and anxiety, but they make me never feel full. This is well known side effect and yet I still get grief for it. As much as I dislike my appearance, I’d rather be slightly overweight than constantly be depressed by the people who’ve hurt me. The antipsychotics keep me neutral, a feeling I haven’t had in nearly a decade. I’ve gotten so fed up that I had my psychiatrist prescribe pills that reduce hunger. That way I can keep the antipsychotic’s benefits without dealing with the constant comments. Hopefully I can lose that weight soon…


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 26, 2021)

Neb said:


> I wish my family members would stop pointing out the weight I’ve gained. The antipsychotics I take do wonders for my mood and anxiety, but they make me never feel full. This is well known side effect and yet I still get grief for it. As much as I dislike my appearance, I’d rather be slightly overweight than constantly be depressed by the people who’ve hurt me. The antipsychotics keep me neutral, a feeling I haven’t had in nearly a decade. I’ve gotten so fed up that I had my psychiatrist prescribe pills that reduce hunger. That way I can keep the antipsychotic’s benefits without dealing with the constant comments. Hopefully I can lose that weight soon…


I feel this, my family always made comments about my figure growing up and now I have horrible self esteem and I hate my body. I'm also on medication known to have weight gain as a side effect so eating snacks makes me feel guilty. Been trying to overcome it, but it's really difficult.
Know that your worth lies in who you are, and you're a wonderful person, Neb.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 26, 2021)

Okay last nights sleep was so weird I am exhausted


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 26, 2021)

Spoiler



said a week ago i wouldn't come downstairs for boxing day if my brother's girlfriend was there. everyone ignored me, so now she's been there for hours and will be for hours to come. my nan and sister come upstairs, wake me up, and try to guilt trip me into coming downstairs while also downplaying my anxiety and telling me i'm not allowed to hold a grudge against my brother for telling me to kill myself a few months ago and never apologizing because "siblings fight". happy holidays ig.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2021)

just noticed yesterday that my aurora backdrop is gone and now I'm kinda sad lol


also my coloring page is taking forever for me to do, really glad I have a little under a week to get it done


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 26, 2021)

I wanna treat ma self with this awesome looking long waistcoat but it's like £152 plus shipping and GBP is super high against my currency so T_T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2021)

{tw}



daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> telling me i'm not allowed to hold a grudge against my brother for telling me to kill myself a few months ago





Spoiler



okay that's actually a problem. you have every right to be mad at your brother for that. I know that people can get in serious trouble if they tell someone to off themselves and they actually do, but I think threats like this in general should be punishable as well.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> {tw}
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



yeah, when it happened literally nobody cared lmao, and i've pointed it out several times since then but family just shrug it off. he knows full well i have serious depression and am on meds, and he's never apologized. i think the fact that it's stuck in my head since summer is a clear indication that it's more than a harmless argument between siblings. even if he didn't mean it, it was way too far. he's 18 and should definitely have known better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2021)

I just realized I messed up one of my lineups by selling one of my Sept 2017 blue pansies and now I'm sad :,,,,,,,,)






rip indeed


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 26, 2021)

Really tired of getting poked fun at for being one of the few people to wear a mask in my church and having it ripped off because it’s “funny” and “not needed”. Yeah, because COVID’s left at the doorstep of the Lord.
Anyways, hope this feeling of sickness is from dog hair and not some dumbass who brought the disease home


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2021)

^ hate when ppl do **** like that, just as it's their right to not wear a mask it is your right to wear one if you want to. people wear masks for different reasons so the fact that anyone would get mad at someone for "still" wearing one really steams me.


okay two things, 1. why tf does my head hurt AGAIN and 2. really wish these canker sores would go away?? like it seems like every day a new one shows up, I now have 3 clustered together and they hurt so much bdjeueheh


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^ hate when ppl do **** like that, just as it's their right to not wear a mask it is your right to wear one if you want to. people wear masks for different reasons so the fact that anyone would get mad at someone for "still" wearing one really steams me.
> 
> 
> okay two things, 1. why tf does my head hurt AGAIN and 2. really wish these canker sores would go away?? like it seems like every day a new one shows up, I now have 3 clustered together and they hurt so much bdjeueheh



feeling your pain. i just developed a canker sore (we call them mouth ulcers here) and it sucks. it's right at the back of my cheek, exactly where it was last time, so everything hurts: talking, eating, drinking, swallowing. brushing my teeth is a special kind of agony since i have to open my mouth wide and it stretches with the skin :/ bonjela doesn't apply very well because it's so far back, and a salt + hot water rinse has never worked for me rip. guess i'll have to suffer until it disappears on its own.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 26, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> feeling your pain. i just developed a canker sore (we call them mouth ulcers here) and it sucks. it's right at the back of my cheek, exactly where it was last time, so everything hurts: talking, eating, drinking, swallowing. brushing my teeth is a special kind of agony since i have to open my mouth wide and it stretches with the skin :/ bonjela doesn't apply very well because it's so far back, and a salt + hot water rinse has never worked for me rip. guess i'll have to suffer until it disappears on its own.


Try putting bonjela on a cotton bud or q tip, it makes it easier to reach the back of your mouth!  usually night time is better so that it will stay on while you sleep

—

My sleep schedule now sucks since I’ve been on holiday and now I’m tired all the time lol


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 26, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> Try putting bonjela on a cotton bud or q tip, it makes it easier to reach the back of your mouth!  usually night time is better so that it will stay on while you sleep
> 
> —
> 
> My sleep schedule now sucks since I’ve been on holiday and now I’m tired all the time lol



hm. i'll give it a go. i think the bigger issue is that i don't have enough hands asdfghjk. since it's so far back, i need a torch to see, but then i also need a hand to apply the bonjela and another to pull my cheek outward so the ulcer is visible T-T it's a shame, because bonjela does usually numb them for a little bit, but this one is in literally the worst place possible.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^ hate when ppl do **** like that, just as it's their right to not wear a mask it is your right to wear one if you want to. people wear masks for different reasons so the fact that anyone would get mad at someone for "still" wearing one really steams me.
> 
> 
> okay two things, 1. why tf does my head hurt AGAIN and 2. really wish these canker sores would go away?? like it seems like every day a new one shows up, I now have 3 clustered together and they hurt so much bdjeueheh



I just wanted to hop in to ask if you've maybe changed your toothpaste recently?? Once I got a new toothpaste and it gave me a bunch of canker sores  I hope yours heal soon!!!


----------



## Shawna (Dec 26, 2021)

I feel sorry for you guys.  Canker sores suck. .-.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2021)

I hate dating app commercials sm


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2021)

COVID-19 has gone too far now: Quality Street's manufacturer has citied it as the reason for removing the chocolate caramel brownie flavour. I just unwittingly ate a coconut flavour one.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 27, 2021)

This one guy back in my old town keeps stealing my mom’s phones, and I got some strange texts from him. O___o


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2021)

My allergy for strong fragrances/scents. Eurgh.

Also people who say they'll call 4.30-5 PM but it's now past 6 pm okay you could like, at least texted or called to say you can't? lol.


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2021)

Chris said:


> COVID-19 has gone too far now: Quality Street's manufacturer has citied it as the reason for removing the chocolate caramel brownie flavour. I just unwittingly ate a coconut flavour one.



why am i actually saddened by this lol. i liked that flavour. 



Alienfish said:


> Also people who say they'll call 4.30-5 PM but it's now past 6 pm okay you could like, at least texted or called to say you can't? lol.



that’s literally my doctor every time i have to make a phone appointment with him. it’s ridiculous, especially since you’re unable to do some of the stuff you need/want to do bc you’re waiting for the phone to ring.


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2021)

xara said:


> why am i actually saddened by this lol. i liked that flavour.


It is devastating. I was so upset I tossed it aside and started on a box of Thorntons instead. 

...I swear I'm going to be 300lbs by the end of leave.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 27, 2021)

My mum drove past a PCR testing centre today and said it was the busiest she’s ever seen it. Yet the government have just announced they’ll be NO new restrictions until after the New Year. England is now the only part of the UK not to implement any new restrictions to help curb the rising number of infections thanks to Omicron variant of COVID.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2021)

xara said:


> that’s literally my doctor every time i have to make a phone appointment with him. it’s ridiculous, especially since you’re unable to do some of the stuff you need/want to do bc you’re waiting for the phone to ring.


Yeah exactly, I mean I guess dr's are busy but this is not even business or professional errands so it's like, it's past 7 pm and you never called, good grief lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 27, 2021)

I hate writer's block so much!
I have an idea, but I don't know how to start it. I want to scream!


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 27, 2021)

just accidentally dropped the freezer door on the back of my head, just behind my ear. doesn't really hurt, but this is the second time i've whacked my head in a few weeks, and i always worry i've given myself a brain bleed or something rip.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 27, 2021)

I went to the DMV to renew my ID, and the storm outside knocked the system out as they were midway through working on my renewal.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 27, 2021)

i truly cannot STAND youtube!! i hate it!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 28, 2021)

why am i only motivated to work on my skills at 12 am when everyone is sleeping and i can't be loud lol :']


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2021)

there's a clothing item I really want in Pocket Camp, it's a really cute brown hood with cat ears and also a coat to go with it. problem is it'll cost 290 leaf tickets total to get both and I was hoping to save them for when Phoebe's Fiery Cookie is restocked so I can have a chance at getting the foxtail dress. also wondering if the red hood with white ears would match that dress but I have no clue :,,,,)
(might just wait for the ears/tails reissue for that)

anyways look how cute my boy is!! I hate spending so many leaf tickets at once but hxisjshdhebe he's so cuteee


----------



## Valzed (Dec 28, 2021)

We found out that on January 3rd my husband is scheduled to have the first of two surgeries to repair is broken ankle. We're calling doctors and his insurance to make sure we've got everything all lined up. On January 2nd he has to have a pre-surgery COVID test. I'm feeling very anxious because the hospital where he'll be having his surgery is in the state next to us. After the first surgery their going to keep in the hospital because the second surgery should be about a week later. After the second surgery they're planning on moving him to a physical rehab. We're hoping my husband can get into a rehab here in our state because we're worried with Omicron surging that travel across state lines with be closed down again and he'll be stuck in the rehab in the next state over with none of us being able to go visit him.

I'm also just generically anxious over him having two surgeries. I'm disabled and can't drive. There aren't any taxi services that have the means to transport my mobility chair so I won't be able to go see my hubby while he's in the hospital and then the rehab. I know we can Skype, Zoom, Duo, etc. but after he leaves here on January 3rd I don't know when I'll see him in person again.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2021)

****ing allergy nose. Like i know what caused it but I really hate my nose/nostrils etc. :L


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2021)

^for context i can't take strong fragrances/smells like perfumes, some washing detergent, flowers etc so yeah oversensitive :F

also i really love (cabbage) dolmas but i'm dead tired of this stupid commercial LOL


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 28, 2021)

While I did have a nice christmas with the family of my fiancé, it does hurt to know that my father was not able to celebrate the first christmas of my baby with us. Also not being able to see my family is hurting me aswell. It sucks to be so far away from them.. also speaking of family. Idk, my Mom is just making me mad / sad everytime she writes. It's like she tries to act like she cares about writing to me but not really?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2021)

my dad should've never become a parent lmao


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 28, 2021)

I really don't know what else to say with this pandemic. Just feels like we're stuck in a loop and all the stuff that is going on feels like things are going backwards instead of improving.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 28, 2021)

I keep getting calls from no caller IDs, and I can’t even freaking block them. .——.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 28, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> there's a clothing item I really want in Pocket Camp, it's a really cute brown hood with cat ears and also a coat to go with it. problem is it'll cost 290 leaf tickets total to get both and I was hoping to save them for when Phoebe's Fiery Cookie is restocked so I can have a chance at getting the foxtail dress. also wondering if the red hood with white ears would match that dress but I have no clue :,,,,)
> (might just wait for the ears/tails reissue for that)
> 
> anyways look how cute my boy is!! I hate spending so many leaf tickets at once but hxisjshdhebe he's so cuteee
> ...


Sameeee, I love that outfit! I was in the same boat with some things that ended Christmas day. Today I splurged on the Opalescent wings lol. I had 221 leaf tickets saved up. But now you got me curious on that Foxtail dress...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Sameeee, I love that outfit! I was in the same boat with some things that ended Christmas day. Today I splurged on the Opalescent wings lol. I had 221 leaf tickets saved up. But now you got me curious on that Foxtail dress...


the foxtail dress is so adorable omg!! when Phoebe's cookie is re-released in literally going to splurge on cookies until I get this dress lol




edit: also I ended up buying the brown hood/coat cause it was just too good to pass up


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 28, 2021)

i'm having shortness of breath rn and i can't tell if im dying of covid, dying of heart failure or if it's just anxiety


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 28, 2021)

My roommate is sick, I really hope he doesn't have covid, he's getting tested tomorrow.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 28, 2021)

why is literally everywhere out of amiibo cards. i checked target’s website and it’s only  $6 but they’re out of stock, i also checked walmart and the amiibo cards there are like $17 dollars and i don’t know if they even have them in stock either. not even bestbuy has them, im not even asking for the series 5 cards, why are amiibo cards in general so scarce?  i tell you it’s those dang scalpers


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 28, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> My roommate is sick, I really hope he doesn't have covid, he's getting tested tomorrow.


Make sure you get yourself tested if you were around him. I'm serious this Omicron variant spreads so easily.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 28, 2021)

Spoiler: dumb little rant  



my grandma is mad because i talked to my other grandma from my father’s side on the phone about my cacti. for some odd reason she has this thing against my cactus because apparently it’s not pretty because it doesn’t have flowers. she harbors resentment for my father’s family for whatever reason because my other grandma said something she didn’t like at my parent’s wedding 20 years ago. it’s dumb


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 28, 2021)

-


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 29, 2021)

Is it too much to ask just to have some time where I’m not stressed out? I feel like I’m going to die at this point.


----------



## Mestear (Dec 29, 2021)

I've been feeling that my soul is crushed. This november I lost my granny. Can't sleep normally, quilt is eating me from inside. So much left unsaid. Sometimes laying on my warm comfortable bed, I'm thinking about all those people I have lost throught the years, those who now rest in cold soil. And honestly, I do not believe in afterlife, thats why I fell even more ****. To accept the fact that your loved ones dwelled into nothing...


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 29, 2021)

went to brush my teeth, and my brother has left the bathroom in a tip again. (towels on the floor, 90% full pepsi can and bag of crisps on my stool, soap dish in the sink, used tissue everywhere etc.) can't even be bothered telling my mom because her answer is always, "clean it up then" ???? ma'am, he's 19 in february, he can do it his god damn self. heaven forbid anyone hold him accountable for anything.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2021)

Mestear said:


> And honestly, I do not believe in afterlife, thats why I fell even more ****. To accept the fact that your loved ones dwelled into nothing...


I'm the same way, I dont believe anything happens after someone dies, and it really isn't comforting at all but that's just how life is I guess. grieving never truly goes away, it only becomes somewhat more bearable over time. in spite of that I hope you can find some peace and comfort soon.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021



daringred_ said:


> went to brush my teeth, and my brother has left the bathroom in a tip again. (towels on the floor, 90% full pepsi can and bag of crisps on my stool, soap dish in the sink, used tissue everywhere etc.) can't even be bothered telling my mom because her answer is always, "clean it up then" ???? ma'am, he's 19 in february, he can do it his god damn self. heaven forbid anyone hold him accountable for anything.


im in the same boat except the person doing it is my 50 y.o. dad lmfao. what a joke.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 29, 2021)

I am just frustrated. This week has been so lovely with a few hiccups and they're weighing on me and I'm so tired. Love my dad to pieces but him casually saying conversion therapy works? The patients just have to try hard enough? Yeah. Not the best.

I'm a lesbian and nothing will change that. I'm not a fake lesbian or lesser than or more susceptible to ~becoming straight~ because I'm feminine. I'm so tired. So tired.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I am just frustrated. This week has been so lovely with a few hiccups and they're weighing on me and I'm so tired. Love my dad to pieces but him casually saying conversion therapy works? The patients just have to try hard enough? Yeah. Not the best.
> 
> I'm a lesbian and nothing will change that. I'm not a fake lesbian or lesser than or more susceptible to ~becoming straight~ because I'm feminine. I'm so tired. So tired.


ugh, anyone who tries to say that conversion therapy in any form is okay, is a supporter of abuse. and that's just cruel. you be who you are and don't let anyone try to change that.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2021)

Spoiler: yeha happy bday lol



so yeah my ex/former friend i haven't heard from in 2 ½ years suddenly texted me happy 30th birthday 2 days ago..which was nice but i couldn't really say anything else but thanks...also why would he do that, unless like his mom was sitting next by cause she actually greeted me i guess? bruh.



also can my allergies and stuffy nose go away i hate explaining to people i don't have covid lol!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 29, 2021)

it's probably petty but my aunt recently spent a bit of money on a bunch of family photos on these fancy wall tiles or whatever. My brother and I aren't in a single one of these photos. We haven't lived in the same state as the rest of my aunts/uncles/cousins/grandpas/grandma since like 2006ish so it makes sense we're not as close to the family but it still kinda hurts to not be included in a mixture of photos. Especially since a whole tile was dedicated to a screenshot of a text message lolll

honestly what kind of aunt doesn't include a whole niece and nephew in just one family photo. that's like aunt 101. whatever. it's probably stupid but it's been bothering me


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2021)

Spoiler



My fiance is having severe chest pains so we took him to the hospital and now we're waiting. Hospitals stress me out, I hope he's okay.

Edit: waited in the hospital for 3.5 hours just to still not know what's wrong. He seems to be feeling better now though so that's good.[/soiler]


----------



## Neb (Dec 30, 2021)

I wish I could wipe the memories of this year from my mind. So many people treated me poorly and it affected both my personality and my ability to do schoolwork (although the pandemic was a factor too). I don’t have the confidence in texting like I used to. Whenever I text with a friend I’m worried they’ll ghost, soft block, or hard block me like others have. As a result, I don’t reach out as much as I used to… I honestly don’t know how to overcome this since it’s infecting all of my interactions with people both offline and online.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2021)

it's 3am, I've been awake for like an hour and I just can't get back to sleep at all lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 30, 2021)

Got like zero rest this night and I want to sleep so badly, but don't want to waste the whole day sleeping 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> it's 3am, I've been awake for like an hour and I just can't get back to sleep at all lol


Ahahah, I just realised that I wrote pretty much the same just after you


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2021)

fragrance sensitivity/allergies are better now but this is almost like pollen last spring ughhhh


----------



## Beanz (Dec 30, 2021)

i got the covid booster today and now i have side effects, im so cold and uncomfortable rn


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2021)

I had a nightmare that was terrifying at an existential level.


----------



## Sprinklebun (Dec 30, 2021)

Beanz said:


> i got the covid booster today and now i have side effects, im so cold and uncomfortable rn


That was me last night, I’m so sorry. Hang in there! 


I currently have the Covid vax rash/lump in my arm. It’s making it really hard to fall asleep because I can’t lay on that arm at all and I am a side sleeper. I took ibuprofen a couple of hours ago but it’s not helping. :-(


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 30, 2021)

I've just dropped the remote control and it's partially broken, even though I've managed to order another one under insurance but it'll take 3 to 5 working days to arrive but the batteries are really hot so I've ordered another remote from Amazon Prime that'll be here tomorrow. Honestly I'm not waiting so long for a free remote when the one I have now is potentially a bigger hazard and hinderance waiting to happen because of it's poor design and the fact it's the only remote you can use with a piece of technology that's designed to cut down on other devices being plugged in to your TV that gives you access to various streaming sites.


----------



## Clock (Dec 30, 2021)

I hate cramps so much why


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 30, 2021)

a very minor bother but I've brought so much stuff and received gifts that I'm not sure if I can even fit it in my luggage to take home


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 30, 2021)

Spoiler



i hate thinking about my birthday. every year it's just another reminder about my insecurities and i always have a breakdown. salt in wound is that (1) my boyfriend wasnt allowed to go to my hometown because my family's strict, and (2) my friends are mostly out of town as well because they have other agendas to attend to. idk i dont wanna think about it anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2021)

Runny nose is seriously the worst, no matter what caused it, I'd rather be only stuffed any day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Got like zero rest this night and I want to sleep so badly, but don't want to waste the whole day sleeping
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2021
> 
> ...


ngl I'm just gonna get the sleep I need today, don't wanna spend the whole day tired and exhausted. I would rather wake up late and feel somewhat refreshed.


now my neck is bothering me, and by neck I mean my upper spine actually hurts. idk what I did but now I can't move my head down without it hurting lol rip


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2021)

really want to go to taco bell but I guess they decided serving breakfast would be a good idea and they don't start serving lunch til like 11 so that's cool 

seriously I hate when places like that don't start serving lunch stuff til like after 10:30a there were so many times in college when I just wanted regular food and they were like "haha we have fried eggs and other crap here til 11" (I can't eat fried eggs) so I just had to go hungry lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> really want to go to taco bell but I guess they decided serving breakfast would be a good idea and they don't start serving lunch til like 11 so that's cool
> 
> seriously I hate when places like that don't start serving lunch stuff til like after 10:30a there were so many times in college when I just wanted regular food and they were like "haha we have fried eggs and other crap here til 11" (I can't eat fried eggs) so I just had to go hungry lol


yeah that stuff is dumb, at least include regular lunch food early even if it's like a few bucks more than lunch price?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Dec 30, 2021)

A friend challenged me to name a Taylor Swift song for every letter of the alphabet and I couldn't come up with Q, X, or Z because there aren't taylor songs that start with those letters  so embarrassing


----------



## deana (Dec 30, 2021)

New Years approaching always has me feeling sorta bad. There's just so much pressure for self-improvement lumped on to this time of year.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Dec 30, 2021)

deana said:


> New Years approaching always has me feeling sorta bad. There's just so much pressure for self-improvement lumped on to this time of year.


Speaking of which, do you know if you can participate in the countdown when Resident Services is under construction?


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 30, 2021)

sick d:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2021)

Currently running a low-grade fever. My whole body aches and my throat is killing me. But I still have to go into work, as long as my fever isn't 100 or higher. :^/

My job lowkey stinks sometimes.


moo_nieu said:


> sick d:


I feel you.. I was sick 2 weeks ago, tested negative for the flu AND covid. I finally started feeling better and then I get sick AGAIN?! Like... -w-
I hope you feel better soon! ;v;


----------



## Merielle (Dec 30, 2021)

Ughh I'm really not sure if my grandparents got Covid over Christmas—my grandfather was sick Christmas Eve and my grandmother got the same symptoms two days later. :/ There's not a lot of tests available so they're uncertain, but for some reason decided to hang out with our other relatives anyway.  I'm very relieved that we decided against visiting them again this year, but it's still got me worried about them and everyone they've been in contact with over the past several days.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2021)

government being stupid and not caring to handle stuff properly


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 30, 2021)

deana said:


> New Years approaching always has me feeling sorta bad. There's just so much pressure for self-improvement lumped on to this time of year.


I know how you feel. I hate the pressure of feeling like you have to celebrate New Years with a huge party of some sorts. Then factor in everyone declaring their overly ambitious “new year, new me” resolutions as well. Talk about a lot of pressure when all you want to do is just get through life one day at a time especially during a never-ending pandemic.


----------



## oak (Dec 30, 2021)

I've said before that I like the snow but I wanna take that back cause I can't get my car out and none of the residential streets are salted or scrapped.


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 30, 2021)

Spoiler



I think I’m depressed.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2021)

deana said:


> New Years approaching always has me feeling sorta bad. There's just so much pressure for self-improvement lumped on to this time of year.


I've aimed low. Started flossing every day as a resolution a while back. The next year I added mouthwash. This year I'm cutting back a little on sugar. Replacing my yogurt and soda with low sugar versions.


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 30, 2021)

One of my "friends" that I was getting close to suddenly called my dog gay and has never talked to me since. What's his problem? Things were going absolutely wonderfully, sharing stuff about our family, exploring each other's music tastes and sharing experiences with the books we like, then out of nowhere "Your dog looks pretty gay" and gone for a week. What the heck?


----------



## Neb (Dec 30, 2021)

Okay, so in High School my arm was grabbed by two different girls; one during my freshmen year, and the other during my sophomore year. I don’t like being touched that way by strangers, so I shook them off. As it turns out they both had crushes on me and were hurt by what I did. One flipped me off regularly after my rejection, while the other gossiped to her friends that I was “jerk.”

They touched me without my consent and they became nasty when I rejected them. I shouldn’t feel ashamed for what I did, and yet I still feel guilty for not giving them a chance. It’s been years, but it still bothers me sometimes (partially because I ran into one of them the other day and she rolled her eyes). Should I feel this way?


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 30, 2021)

Neb said:


> Okay, so in High School my arm was grabbed by two different girls; one during my freshmen year, and the other during my sophomore year. I don’t like being touched that way by strangers, so I shook them off. As it turns out they both had crushes on me and were hurt by what I did. One flipped me off regularly after my rejection, while the other gossiped to her friends that I was “jerk.”
> 
> They touched me without my consent and they became nasty when I rejected them. I shouldn’t feel ashamed for what I did, and yet I still feel guilty for not giving them a chance. It’s been years, but it still bothers me sometimes (partially because I ran into one of them the other day and she rolled her eyes). Should I feel this way?


The girl you ran into seems pretty childish. I'm not sure how long ago this was, but if you're both my age, she should have been able to move on by now.
If you didn't have feelings for them, why lie that you did? Let's say, one day, you two were dating, yet since you lied about your feelings, it was a one sided relationship. One day you decided to reveal yourself and say that you lied about having feelings. This would most likely cause serious emotional damage to the girl involved. It might have brought them trust issues, and they wouldn't be able to be more open at first to their future partner.
I say what you did was the right thing. You respected your boundaries and didn't lie, which is a green flag in my book.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 30, 2021)

My computer is not working today but I need get things done on it… I’ve been in a cycle of restarting it and waiting for hours now. Even when it is on it’s not responsive. Some days it’s just like this… I don’t know what to do.

I’m worried about losing everything on the computer. My coworker told me I should ask the company about having them give me a laptop. I was nervous to before, but having such difficulties shows me that I really need to get on that.


----------



## skweegee (Dec 30, 2021)

What I wouldn't give to be able to actually think clearly for once.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

I get there are delays in shipping due to holidays but I don't need 50 scan updates lol.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 31, 2021)

The fact that everyone has the snow globe now


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

Getting the angle wrong on neti pot stuff for your nose and swallowing a salt lake lmao


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 31, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Getting the angle wrong on neti pot stuff for your nose and swallowing a salt lake lmao


Yum. lol I just bought one of those a few weeks back and used it for the first time last night. I looked like an idiot figuring out the right angle. I must've lost the manual if it came with one. I made a mess lmao.



Alienfish said:


> I get there are delays in shipping due to holidays but I don't need 50 scan updates lol.


FedEx? I have something I am waiting on from them. Need to check the updates today. I always swore I'd never buy from a vendor using them and now I know another provider not to use. Hopefully I don't need to call this time and it actually does eventually show up.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yum. lol I just bought one of those a few weeks back and used it for the first time last night. I looked like an idiot figuring out the right angle. I must've lost the manual if it came with one. I made a mess lmao.
> 
> 
> FedEx? I have something I am waiting on from them. Need to check the updates today. I always swore I'd never buy from a vendor using them and now I know another provider not to use. Hopefully I don't need to call this time and it actually does eventually show up.


Yeah they do help especially with getting rid of allergenes but yeah they sure taste yum lmao. I also used one that's supposed for the ears (well cleaned dw lol) and it's easier but yeah get on inch wrong and it's down haha.

Nah, DPD from the UK. I mean I get if they're home popping some champagne but they don't need to "update" it so much.. guess it's better than it being gone. And yeah I try to avoid fedex because they don't really have pick-up places here and let alone holiday days I'm not home for it lol


----------



## Clock (Dec 31, 2021)

Not in the New years spirit right now


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 31, 2021)

@Alienfish Yeah I bought a expensive fan for my grandmother, when she lived with me, as we were hit with a nasty heatwave earlier this year. Never showed up and I finally had to call the provider to get my money back. Took like 3 hours on/off of phone calls to get my money back. With all the rep I hear from FedEx with the PS5/SeriesX getting 'lost' I kind of think they stole my fan. I mean it's a big box, there's no way you're losing that. Someone saw that it was a fan, during a heatwave, and stole it for themselves.

They have such a bad rep these days I'm surprised they're still in business. A line worker at FedEx posted a video of them telling people not to buy from FedEx and said, 'Because we like to do this' and started throwing, kicking, and punching packages as hard as he could while his female co-worker cheered him on. So I really do hope they go out of business.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Alienfish Yeah I bought a expensive fan for my grandmother, when she lived with me, as we were hit with a nasty heatwave earlier this year. Never showed up and I finally had to call the provider to get my money back. Took like 3 hours on/off of phone calls to get my money back. With all the rep I hear from FedEx with the PS5/SeriesX getting 'lost' I kind of think they stole my fan. I mean it's a big box, there's no way you're losing that. Someone saw that it was a fan, during a heatwave, and stole it for themselves.
> 
> They have such a bad rep these days I'm surprised they're still in business. A line worker at FedEx posted a video of them telling people not to buy from FedEx and said, 'Because we like to do this' and started throwing, kicking, and punching packages as hard as he could while his female co-worker cheered him on. So I really do hope they go out of business.


Yeah that definitely sounds like someone just stole it  I'm sorry D:

Okay yeah that video definitely don't sound okay and yes they need to die out of business because they can't even deliver properly no matter what.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 31, 2021)

At this point I don't care about New Years. 2021 was a year of manipulation where it plays with your emotions thinking that things were going to get better, but then it seemed to repeat the same events that happened in 2020 but worse. 2022 to me is going to be another year of survival. I don't care what that year throws at me, but I am just going to suck it up and deal with it. Its hard to be positive these days, but that's just how it is these days.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 31, 2021)

i’ve ranted about this before but there ain’t no way im paying $16 for ONE pack of amiibo cards. this is ridiculous, why is everywhere either super expensive or sold out? did nintendo/the manufacturers only ship out a limited amount? like there isn’t enough to keep up with demand. i would buy the fake ones but i feel like im doing something illegal.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 31, 2021)

Beanz said:


> i’ve ranted about this before but there ain’t no way im paying $16 for ONE pack of amiibo cards. this is ridiculous, why is everywhere either super expensive or sold out? i would buy the fake ones but i feel like im doing something illegal.


I AGREE SO MUCH. The few times when they restock I have to RUSH upstairs and get my money and try to add the ASAP. Why can't they be easier to find!!! I just want more villagers!! They are ALWAYS OVERPRICED OR OUT OF STOCK. and I thought the original dollar per card was alot but 16 for 1 pack is CRAZY like NINTENDO PLEASE


----------



## xara (Dec 31, 2021)

betty white died. i’m genuinely so sad... i literally was watching _the golden girls_ the other day, and now she’s gone?? just a few weeks before her 100th birthday, too?? i hate it here. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

xara said:


> betty white died. :/


What, nooo  RIP.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 31, 2021)

xara said:


> betty white died. :/



Oh my goodness. Celebrity deaths don't usually get me (with the exception of Robin Williams) but when I read this my heart dropped. That's terrible.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 31, 2021)

xara said:


> betty white died. i’m genuinely so sad... i literally was watching _the golden girls_ the other day, and now she’s gone?? just a few weeks before her 100th birthday, too?? i hate it here. :/



just checked twitter to confirm, and that sucks, man. we really thought 2021 couldn't get any worse, and then it sniped us at the last second by taking away an icon.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 31, 2021)

For some reason, nothing makes me more livid than being explained something I already know, especially if it's something I would research a lot. Even if the person couldn't have known, it still pisses me off. Dang


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 31, 2021)

Spoiler



I placed an offer on a house. The house needs a lot of work and it’s definitely a fixer upper, but I saw so much possibilities and fell in love with it. I had already planned inside my head all the decorations and fixes I would do. It has also been sitting in the market for many months.  Even though I put an offer for the full amount of what the seller was looking for, they countered back with so many terms and conditions that I just don’t feel comfortable agreeing to, or my realtor felt comfortable. They want a non refundable 20k deposit if the sale doesn’t close in 30 days. I’m already pre-approved  and I don’t see anything going wrong, but anything can happen and I’m not comfortable possibly losing 20k. I tried a counter offer to negotiate with a contingency of me finding a loan, and also changing the 30 days to 45 (which is the average number of days for a close) but they won’t budge.

So it looks like I won’t be getting the house. I just found out today and I’m just a bit sad for New Years. I have people coming over, and it’s hard because my eyes keep watering.

edit: my realtor just called back and there might be some hope. I’m still feeling a bit weary and melancholic.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 31, 2021)

Welp, my roommate tested positive for covid and everyone is my house is sick except for me. (we were all vaccinated)
Now, I feel like it's a matter of time before I show symptoms, I woke up with a sore throat this morning.
 Looks like it's time to quarantine, which sucks because my roommate doesn't get paid sick time and now doesn't know how they're going to pay rent.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Welp, my roommate tested positive for covid and everyone is my house is sick except for me. (we were all vaccinated)
> Now, I feel like it's a matter of time before I show symptoms, I woke up with a sore throat this morning.
> Looks like it's time to quarantine, which sucks because my roommate doesn't get paid sick time and now doesn't know how they're going to pay rent.


Wow, I'm sorry  I feel sorry for your roommate too :/ Idk where you live but if they can't even pay that to people who are carrying dangerous illnesses something's rotten...


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 31, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Wow, I'm sorry  I feel sorry for your roommate too :/ Idk where you live but if they can't even pay that to people who are carrying dangerous illnesses something's rotten...


The good old USA, if you don't work full time it's not required. It's so dumb.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> The gold old USA, if you don't work full time it's not required. It's so dumb.


Damn  And yeah that major sucks golf ball through water hose, hope you guys can get it together somehow, and yeah that part of US very much sucks.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 31, 2021)

Spoiler



i'm having a pretty **** time right now. i'm coming up on my second year after graduating from college and i feel just as lost as ever. i have no idea what i'm doing. no idea what i want to do. i have two part time jobs that i work at 7 days a week and neither look promising as long term jobs. it feels like everyone i went to school with all have their lives moving in at least some direction. i'm living at home feeling sorry for myself unable to leave.

i feel pretty limited on what i can do to begin with. i've been regretting what i majored in in college, i regret not making more connections, doing internships. i would like to move out of my home town but, again, there's not much i can really do. i can't afford to move and i can't afford to go back to school. 

on top of that, i have lost all but two of my friends. i have never felt more alone in my entire life. i literally do not have any friends in my hometown anymore.

and my laptop is on it's last legs so i'm about to have to buy a new one of those and I REALLY CANNOT afford it, but i don't really have a choice.



everything is going wrong and i want to cry.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2021)

came back here to get a really cute red panda plush I saw a week ago and it's gone ugh


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 31, 2021)

Printers


----------



## Antonio (Dec 31, 2021)

My school change opening dates and i don't have the funds to change my airplane ride nor nowhere to stay for the days inbetween.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 31, 2021)

Mom doesn't even bother to write a simple "Happy New Year" to me, cool I guess.
(and yes, she is online / active)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 31, 2021)

my equivalent of a s/o messaged me telling me it was over, and it's tough. we were together for two years.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 31, 2021)

watched the NY's fireworks, and every year i think the same thing: how much better it would be if we just gave that ludicrous budget to the NHS instead, especially this year after our crappy government effectively tried to cripple it with a useless track/trace system and trying to privatize it.


----------



## xara (Dec 31, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> my equivalent of a s/o messaged me telling me it was over, and it's tough. we were together for two years.



 i’m sorry, friend. you deserve better than to be broken up with on new year’s eve. sending love and positive vibes your way. <3


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 31, 2021)

Apparently asking someone if they're alright and asking if I pissed them off somehow is not respondable material. Give me a break man.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 31, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m sorry, friend. you deserve better than to be broken up with on new year’s eve. sending love and positive vibes your way. <3


fortunately it wasn't on New year's Eve, only now did it feel right to post about it I guess. happened 2 days ago. but thank you for your support! I'm happy to know I have good friends on here


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 31, 2021)

Doug Ford is a complete goon. What are these new covid rules regarding school??? Make it make sense because I cannot


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 31, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> my equivalent of a s/o messaged me telling me it was over, and it's tough. we were together for two years.


Sorry that you have to go through this. And I agree with Xara you don't deserve this during any time, regardless of when it is. I personally find text/messaging as a really spineless way of breaking something off. It may be hard to deal with, but you are better off without someone like that.

I had a friend years ago who had their wedding broke off through text. Who does that? If they got something that serious to say, people need to do it in person.

@Beanz and @Mr_Keroppi Yeah Nintendo is horrible with the way their handle the manufacturing of their stuff. I remember when Fire Emblem Awakening first came out, I was going to buy it online and all of the places were sold out. It got scalped because they printed so few games. Guess they didn't expect it to sell so well in NA. Same thing happened with Pikmin 3 on the Wii U. I finally did get it in 2015 even though it was still a lot higher than it should be. I just asked a few of my family members to pitch in for a collective B-day gift. Then in 2016 it was released as a Nintendo Select lol.

Even the 3DS and WA cards were scalped before the whole AC craze with NH. It's kind of weird they would print so few of the Sanrio when that was literally the only update they gave us while we waited for the next update that was 4+ months later. I like Nintendo, but I feel like lately they've been dropping the ball. I don't know if this has to do with their new CEOs or what, but it feels like things have changed a lot more these recent years after the changes.

@Bluebellie Sorry to hear about your issue with the house! I don't want to come off as rude, but maybe this is why the house has been on the market for so long? If the owner is this difficult to work with, maybe others have tried and gave up already. They sound like a piece of work.

@Firesquids Sorry that you're dealing with that situation right now! I read your post about your roommate not being paid which will hurt the board fee. I've been working through this pandemic since it started and have been lucky enough to not catch it (yet/I hope never) but the government should be able to give them covid relief or whatever it is. Right? Or did they finally stop that. I know you could get a weeks pay or whatever for covid-related issues.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 31, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Firesquids Sorry that you're dealing with that situation right now! I read your post about your roommate not being paid which will hurt the board fee. I've been working through this pandemic since it started and have been lucky enough to not catch it (yet/I hope never) but the government should be able to give them covid relief or whatever it is. Right? Or did they finally stop that. I know you could get a weeks pay or whatever for covid-related issues.


Thanks, it's been tough. There's also a snow storm here right now too so getting to the hospital and back to my house has been an ordeal. Lol
Luckily my fiance is well off so we'll be able to cover the cost for my roommate, good thing too because they only sent like three relief checks last year when we were in lockdown for months. I hate this stupid pandemic.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 31, 2021)

t


TheDuke55 said:


> Sorry that you have to go through this. And I agree with Xara you don't deserve this during any time, regardless of when it is. I personally find text/messaging as a really spineless way of breaking something off. It may be hard to deal with, but you are better off without someone like that.
> 
> I had a friend years ago who had their wedding broke off through text. Who does that? If they got something that serious to say, people need to do it in person.
> 
> ...


thank you for your kindness! I do agree they couldve done better, but they have struggled with social things in the past and I doubt they couldve told me face-to-face because they might not of handled it. but I might be giving too much credit. I hope we can still be friends though, they left behind me so many positive memories


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 31, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Bluebellie Sorry to hear about your issue with the house! I don't want to come off as rude, but maybe this is why the house has been on the market for so long? If the owner is this difficult to work with, maybe others have tried and gave up already. They sound like a piece of work.



Thank you so much for taking your time to read my little vent there. It actually made me feel a little better today, just to know that someone stopped to read. No worries, it wasn’t rude at all, it’s exactly what I was thinking. When I saw that it has been sitting a while on the market, I figured it was because it just isn’t very nice looking (though I do see great potential). However when they countered I knew right away that wasn’t the case, it’s most likely the sellers own fault it hasn’t sold.  I kind of wish they had waited until Monday or the Weekend to tell me the news. I didn’t know it would hit me so hard. 

I have a problem though. I’m the kind of person that falls in love with almost every house I see…However, I’ve never become attached to them, until now. Big mistake since you really aren’t supposed to fall in love with house until it’s yours, but it happened. I’m very hopeful something eventually will come my way, and I’ll probably love it too. It would be my first house.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 31, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Thank you so much for taking your time to read my little vent there. It actually made me feel a little better today, just to know that someone stopped to read. No worries, it wasn’t rude at all, it’s exactly what I was thinking. When I saw that it has been sitting a while on the market, I figured it was because it just isn’t very nice looking (though I do see great potential). However when they countered I knew right away that wasn’t the case, it’s most likely the sellers own fault it hasn’t sold.  I kind of wish they had waited until Monday or the Weekend to tell me the news. I didn’t know it would hit me so hard.
> 
> I have a problem though. I’m the kind of person that falls in love with almost every house I see…However, I’ve never become attached to them, until now. Big mistake since you really aren’t supposed to fall in love with house until it’s yours, but it happened. I’m very hopeful something eventually will come my way, and I’ll probably love it too. It would be my first house.


My fiance and I bought our first house earlier this year and it was so difficult, it was the 7th house we put an offer on and we had to offer 70k over asking price. It's a seller's market for sure. 
Every time we were turned down hurt so bad (especially finding out the one someone paid for in cash and the one we got out bid by 100k, like seriously where do people get this money from?) That said I love the house we ended up with the most of any of the ones we offered on, good luck on your search!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 1, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> My fiance and I bought our first house earlier this year and it was so difficult, it was the 7th house we put an offer on and we had to offer 70k over asking price. It's a seller's market for sure.
> Every time we were turned down hurt so bad (especially finding out the one someone paid for in cash and the one we got out bid by 100k, like seriously where do people get this money from?) That said I love the house we ended up with the most of any of the ones we offered on, good luck on your search!


Congrats on getting your first house! I can image you are feeling very relieved. I hope you both enjoy your lovely new home for many many years to come! 

And wow I would not be able to do 70k over. The sellers in my area are only interested in cash offers mostly, and conventional. They also want short sales with no inspection or appraisals, which I’m not totally comfortable with.  I’m hopeful something will come my way. It might take a while though.


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jan 1, 2022)

ManzarekMorrison said:


> One of my "friends" that I was getting close to suddenly called my dog gay and has never talked to me since. What's his problem? Things were going absolutely wonderfully, sharing stuff about our family, exploring each other's music tastes and sharing experiences with the books we like, then out of nowhere "Your dog looks pretty gay" and gone for a week. What the heck?





ManzarekMorrison said:


> Apparently asking someone if they're alright and asking if I pissed them off somehow is not respondable material. Give me a break man.


A new update for these! For those of you who were concerned about this (None of you...lol)

Apparently the dudes messaging apps collapsed on him. Not sure about all of the details of the gay dog thing yet, but when I brought it up he said he didn't want to talk about it. Seems like he truly regretted saying it! He was unable to respond to my question because he was literally unable to send out the message without getting an error. Also, my assumptions that he went through a personality change were wrong. Once he got his messaging app working again, he turned back into the man I know and care for.
So, for some predictions, because I don't want to bombard him with questions at 12 in the morning.
I'm assuming one of his bros took his phone (He sent me photos of him with a friend to back this prediction up) and his friend is a little too extroverted for his own good. I can get how the dog thing could be humorous, but it's just not my kind of humor. He probably had good intentions, but it was not executed to the right audience.
Will he apologize? I don't think so. If he does, I'd be really surprised and would def respect him for doing so.
This is honestly the best New Years news I have ever received. Just when I thought this friendship was crumbling fast, he came back and assured it wasn't. I'm really just...aaaaa


----------



## Neb (Jan 1, 2022)

I don’t know if I should continue using the antipsychotics I’m on. They help wonders with my mood and anxiety, but they’re the cause of my weight gain. Working out hasn’t helped since the new muscle adds to my weight. Now I’m taking _additional_ medication to help with the hunger, but it hasn’t made a big difference. I still have a stomach that rarely feels full. Is the antipsychotic worth the weight gain if it’s making me feel sane?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 1, 2022)

I keep seeing so many nye posts on social media and it just makes me cringe. It makes me wonder why people think nye is so special and why they feel the need to blast it on social media. I just don't find it that exciting.

also I've spent an excessive amount of money over the past few weeks and I may run out of money


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Ok so I managed to evolve my Slowpoke in PoGo for research but idfk how I will catch 30 ghost and dark pokémon respectively, they are hardly out this time of the year


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Jan 1, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> I keep seeing so many nye posts on social media and it just makes me cringe. It makes me wonder why people think nye is so special and why they feel the need to blast it on social media. I just don't find it that exciting.
> 
> also I've spent an excessive amount of money over the past few weeks and I may run out of money



Every holiday is just an excuse for people to party. I try to avoid social media during these times since seeing pictures of families having a fun time makes me feel lonely lol. Although the main reason for me on why I hate NYE is that it the loud noises spook a lot of stray animals.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Bucket tool in most drawing softwares, stop removing the actual lines of the images jesus


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 1, 2022)

At this point I don't care about New Years. 2021 was a year of manipulation where it plays with your emotions thinking that things were going to get better, but then it seemed to repeat the same events that happened in 2020 but worse. 2022 to me is going to be another year of survival. I don't care what that year throws at me, but I am just going to suck it up and deal with it. Its hard to be positive these days, but that's just how it is these days.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 1, 2022)

watching the masked singer, and i'm obsessed with how they manage to gender stuff like a mushroom and a _chandelier_. always thought it would add more to the mystery if they put some of the men and women in costumes gendered the opposite way tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Pretty sure the Happiny egg ain't supposed to be 10k steps lol


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 1, 2022)

Spoiler: dumb, don't respond



I'm frustrated by the fact I've been trying to get red star fragments from the latest event for almost 3 weeks now. Despite my best efforts, I haven't gotten a single PM/reply to my thread and any time I've made an offer for silver bells when somebody offers enough of them, almost instantly another person comes in and asks for a snow bunny or snowflake wand and I have no shot at that point. Given how time sensitive this is, it feels completely hopeless to even get 1 fragment, let alone 3. The event ends later today, the shop likely closes a week or so from now, and soon I'll be unable to get the full row of 2022 red star fragments I was hoping to get unless things change drastically. It really sucks since the red star fragments are my favorite collectible and I've longed for a row of them that I can use as my top row while having a variety of collectibles to use for the bottom row.

This is very much just "tip of the iceberg" type ****, though, since there's a lot more driving the more negative thoughts and emotions I've felt recently than just this. Like it bothers me that I'm letting dumb internet JPGs get me down. I definitely feel like I've gotten away from who I am and who I want to be and let too many things build up and snowball over me lately and it sucks. I have a plan in place to try and begin fixing this, I just need this event to be completely over with so I can move it forward.

Also, none of this is intended to be any sort of appeal to emotion/guilt-tripping/pandering tactic to get the fragments. This is just pure frustration and venting about it to try and feel better. I only want people to help me because they want to help, not because they feel they have to. But now I won't be able to help but feel like if anybody does step forward and helps me now, it'll be solely because of this post. ):


----------



## Romaki (Jan 1, 2022)

How do you not feel dread over your own existence? Like seriously, how do you stop? I can't wait to be older to get that "your 20s are the worst" part over with.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 1, 2022)

Yup. I took a COVID test today and... It's positive. In my state I guess vaccinated people only have to quarantine for 5 days? So I'll be back to work on Wednesday :^|
Would've been nice to have 10-14 days off, but it's whatever T^T


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 1, 2022)

people suck up to others so much it's so obvious  like no regular person would ever say those things lol


----------



## skweegee (Jan 2, 2022)

Spoiler: Wall of Text



Yeah, if our "temporary" manager could start acting a bit more like an actual manager and a bit less like a micromanager, that would be great. I swear they have a comment for every single thing I do. I like this job, I really do, even if it's just a cashier and stocker at a grocery store. But they are really making me start to hate it. Good thing they're just temporary, right? ...Except they aren't. They were brought in from another store to cover a manager who was out for a couple weeks, but I guess the store liked them enough here that despite the fact that the other manager came back a while ago, they're now working here all week every week and that doesn't seem to be changing any time soon. It's to the point where them even so much as glancing in my direction immediately makes me nervous as I expect yet another comment to be coming my way shortly after. I've been here for over a year and a half now and they're the only manager that has had any issue with me, let alone to this level.

Sorry, just had to get that off my chest. I used to come home from work feeling calm and relaxed, now I'm coming home feeling stressed. And for someone whose mental health hasn't exactly been the greatest lately either, this kind of stuff most certainly is not helping in the slightest.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 2, 2022)

Didn't know a funeral livestream was an option.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2022)

^interesting...

also lol @ music/culture summarizing texts in tabloid/newspapers, mostly cause they only include like boomer/pc stuff rather than the actual big stuff... tragedy.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 2, 2022)

Beep


----------



## xara (Jan 2, 2022)

if my father refers to my kittens as “mistakes” one more time, i am going to maul him.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2022)

I hate when you find nice pics to use as pfps but there is also texts all over them so you can't crop it lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2022)

my dad's logic is basically this: "you won't do this one miniscule thing for me and allow me to control you, so I'm not gonna give you this basic necessity (like food or a drink) lol". never heard of someone refusing someone else's needs because they wouldn't let themselves be controlled, especially not someone who's caring for an invalid like my mom.


on a slightly more light-hearted note I just found out that the Webkinz team did in fact make a Silver Fox pet but it was released in Aug 2020 (after they stopped making plushies) so no Webkinz plush exists of it. it's bad enough I have the hardest time finding a silver fox plush in general, anywhere on the internet, but now the Webkinz people are essentially saying "haha we made a silver fox but you can't have the plush of it so tough luck" 


edit: okay so I found one but it's from Amazon Deutschland (Germany) and they do not ship to the US so I guess I won't be getting one rn :,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,)
but look how precious this boy is!!! I would protect him w my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2022)

Google and its webp images pormotion ****. Like come on no one uses it except you and it's really annoying having to save it and then save again in another format because you can't just keep it : (


----------



## ryuk (Jan 2, 2022)

Spoiler: .



i’m so tired of having nightmares every night dude. like literally every night i have at least one (usually more) disturbing/upsetting/disorienting dream and i’ve just come to dread going to sleep. 
also this might be tmi but i’ve been waking up way more often than usual to pee during the night and having random weird pains. i’m kind of worried that there’s something wrong with me but i’m afraid of going to the doctor. ughhh god i hate anxiety sm
yea i’m gonna have to go eventually but i’m scared that they’re gonna tell me something awful.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 2, 2022)

When someone insists they want to be a part of something, and makes a big fuss, and you plan for them to attend and then they cancel like two hours before, not because they are sick or something but because they magically want to do something else all of a sudden.
Like, that would have been nice to know about yesterday when buying stuff for this....  Like, this is why we normally don't host things because of this very thing that happens...  Good thing tickets weren't involved like they were going to be..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> When someone insists they want to be a part of something, and makes a big fuss, and you plan for them to attend and then they cancel like two hours before, not because they are sick or something but because they magically want to do something else all of a sudden.


Yes this is the worst, like it's socially acceptable or something. I really hate this behaviour with all my soul.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 2, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yes this is the worst, like it's socially acceptable or something. I really hate this behaviour with all my soul.


Well I usually just stop associating with people who do that but, in-laws sigh. I just find it really rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 2, 2022)

Just incredibly mad at my so called Mom. I want to throw my phone against the wall, I am so freaking mad / annoyed. Feels like I didn't take my medicine to calm down yet, but I did and that's what worries me. She managed to make me so mad that the medicine does zero, great


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 2, 2022)

I am just appalled that so many people have gone to the hospital all because they were unvaccinated. They had so much time throughout 2021 to get vaccinated and they never did. The cases in America have become too high that most schools are going back to virtual learning and there is a possible lockdown if these cases don't slow down which at this point it isn't. (sigh) I really wanted to do more things in my life but with this covid nonsense going on there is not much I can do at the moment.


----------



## Neurotiker (Jan 2, 2022)

When you're in a conversation with people and you say something wrong and the whole atmosphere has turned awkward but you try and talk some more to fix it and it doesn't work but just keep bringing **** up and you've already said like 15 wrong things and you keep talking and they're so very clearly not into it but you just won't shut the **** up and you literally cannot stop and you just keep talking and everyone is probably cussing you out in their head and you keep ****ing up and making it worse but you still keep talking and on the inside you're like


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 2, 2022)

Well me and everyone in my household officially has covid. We're all so sick, this sucks.
We all wore masks in public and we're vaccinated. We tried so hard to avoid getting sick but people don't respect social distancing and mask mandates so here we are. >>
Also, I was supposed to take my kitten to get fixed tomorrow but we'll have to postpone.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 2, 2022)

Well... back to work tomorrow. The holidays were a nice break from the usual stress but it still doesn't feel like nearly enough. I've got a lot of concerns going into this next year. One being finding a different a job. It took me so long just to find my current one and I'm nervous about the process of finding one while already working at a job.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 2, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> Well me and everyone in my household officially has covid. We're all so sick, this sucks.
> We all wore masks in public and we're vaccinated. We tried so hard to avoid getting sick but people don't respect social distancing and mask mandates so here we are. >>
> Also, I was supposed to take my kitten to get fixed tomorrow but we'll have to postpone.


Really sorry to hear that. Make sure you stay away from public areas because this new Omicron Variant is so transmissible. I read that the two dose vaccines don't offer much protection against the variant. I was able to get  Booster shot back in November 2021 and same with my parents so we are pretty much fine from getting Omicron. But seriously take care of yourself and make sure your loved ones are safe.


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 2, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Really sorry to hear that. Make sure you stay away from public areas because this new Omicron Variant is so transmissible. I read that the two dose vaccines don't offer much protection against the variant. I was able to get  Booster shot back in November 2021 and same with my parents so we are pretty much fine from getting Omicron. But seriously take care of yourself and make sure your loved ones are safe.


Yeah thanks, we're quarantining and getting groceries delivered ect.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 2, 2022)

not all 5 women to perform so far on the masked singer (i haven't reached 6, we're watching on catch-up) losing and the first person who went out yesterday being a woman  last year, i'm pretty sure all of the first three people out were women too. (two of whom were literally sophie ellis baxter and mel b lmao, what?) especially egregious yesterday when donut, who was literally tone deaf, went through. they really picked people with no taste for this, huh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2022)

so uhhhhh I guess my Wii U decided it would be a good idea to just totally wipe all my Super Mario Maker save data lmfao. it's not like I really played it that much anyways but... really?  
luckily none of my other save data is gone so that's good. 3D World still doesn't work at all but whatever.



Firesquids said:


> Well me and everyone in my household officially has covid. We're all so sick, this sucks.
> We all wore masks in public and we're vaccinated. We tried so hard to avoid getting sick but people don't respect social distancing and mask mandates so here we are. >>
> Also, I was supposed to take my kitten to get fixed tomorrow but we'll have to postpone.


stuff like this makes me more mad that there are ppl out there who are like "lol why are u still wearing a mask" as if covid just completely vanished -__-

stay safe and I hope you and your family get better soon!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> stuff like this makes me more mad that there are ppl out there who are like "lol why are u still wearing a mask" as if covid just completely vanished -__-
> stay safe and I hope you and your family get better soon!


I mostly blame the misinformation of the media from 2020 and those so called "Anti Mask" Protests for allowing the pandemic to continue for this long.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 2, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> not all 5 women to perform so far on the masked singer (i haven't reached 6, we're watching on catch-up) losing and the first person who went out yesterday being a woman  last year, i'm pretty sure all of the first three people out were women too. (two of whom were literally sophie ellis baxter and mel b lmao, what?) especially egregious yesterday when donut, who was literally tone deaf, went through. they really picked people with no taste for this, huh.



a woman finally went through   god bless


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 2, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> When someone insists they want to be a part of something, and makes a big fuss, and you plan for them to attend and then they cancel like two hours before, not because they are sick or something but because they magically want to do something else all of a sudden.
> Like, that would have been nice to know about yesterday when buying stuff for this....  Like, this is why we normally don't host things because of this very thing that happens...  Good thing tickets weren't involved like they were going to be..


Sorry you had to deal with that, but at least you didn't lose out on a lot of money if you didn't pick up the tickets. I used to have a group of friends who would do this all the time. We would set up a plan for something and they'd bail at the last minute. It was always the one person who would make up any excuse and then the rest would just fall apart soon after. Like they were vampires that just wanted to be around because of them.

It varied between the day of, hour of, or even the minute of. The last time was when we had a plan set and I didn't get any contact of any form from said person. I was waiting around and none of them ever showed. Didn't even bother to ask them what was up. I just had enough of their BS and cut them out.

Of course these people would also ditch plans and do something entirely different. I don't want to impose that this is the reason for your situation, but I've just come to the conclusion that I was a fair-weather friend to them. Only around if nothing else comes up, but they'll ditch you the second something does. But they won't tell you so they can keep their options open. They suck and shouldn't have any friends if that is how they're going to treat them.

I was fool at the time and kept them around longer than I should had because my social circle was rather small as it was. Now it's almost nonexistent lol.




Alienfish said:


> Yes this is the worst, like it's socially acceptable or something. I really hate this behaviour with all my soul.


Within the past few years I've noticed it's become a lot more acceptable, when it should not be. People always make excuses for being crappy or defend those that do it. And neither should be acceptable.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## ecstasy (Jan 3, 2022)

My friend dmed me something and ive been stressing about it allllll day and i replied bc i wanna know wtf is up but she still hasnt responded and i cant relax im so stressed


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 3, 2022)

Got in a minor spat with one of my sisters and bil about their lack of picking up their trash after eating.

I lost an hour’s worth of progress in NH. My switch lite slightly flipped upside down when I was getting cozy in bed. All of this happened on my mattress, so I shouldn’t have to worry about any broken pieces. The “catridge cannot be found” message popped up still.

Idk how that even happened since the the cartridge lid was still closed when I checked it out. I guess that the inside is very loose and flimsy.


----------



## Clock (Jan 3, 2022)

Tw for sleep paralysis


Spoiler



I feel like i have sleep paralysis when i sleep in the afternoon because everything that happened that time to me are signs of it, which made rest of the day miserable for me


----------



## Neb (Jan 3, 2022)

Normally my medication is good at keeping me calm at night, but I’m ruminating really bad right now.

It’s mostly about that former friend who said “you’re less charming over the phone.” I was just doing voice chat with them and they had the gall to say that.

I’m also ruminating about a bad customer service story. I was browsing a bookstore when an employee ran into me. She gave me a disingenuous apology and proceeded to run into my mom. All of a sudden she was really sweet and perky. Then when I went to check stuff out she smirked at me and told her coworker that I was a creep who stared at her (I didn’t).


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 3, 2022)

It's been three days since I wished a friend a happy new year and she still hasn't responded but has found the time to post photos of her boyfriend on social media wishing him a happy birthday. To say I feel heartbroken and used is an understatement right now.


----------



## xara (Jan 3, 2022)

having infected teeth with severe cavities that _hurt_, and my extraction appointment isn’t until the 27th. i don’t know what good it’ll do because everything’s a mess right now with the spread of the omicron variant, but i‘ll be calling around to other dental offices today to see if anyone can get me in sooner because i just... can’t wait another 3 weeks. this is an emergency.

it’s impacting my ability to eat, sleep and function, and i’m taking so much pain medication that i wouldn’t be surprised if i spend another day with my head in a bucket soon. but honestly, that would be more enjoyable than this — and i’m emetophobic ffs.


----------



## Valzed (Jan 3, 2022)

Today my husband is getting the first of two surgeries to repair his broken left ankle. Our son is going with him as I'm disabled and can't really go anywhere without my hubby's help. The surgery is taking place in a hospital in the state next to us. Since hubby can't drive the guys are taking a ride service over. I'm actually relieved about that as it's snowing here and the ride service uses 4 wheel drive SUVs. It hasn't snowed here at all - until today. Of course. We don't know what time my husband's surgery will actually begin but they have to be at the hospital by 9:30AM EST. The ride service is picking them up at 8AM. 

We're all up and making sure they're all set to leave at 8AM. The sun isn't up yet. We're awake before the sun is awake.... It's going to be a long day.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 3, 2022)

There’s a supply chain shortage of orange juice… luckily I have found a big jug of Tropicana orange juice that I bought and it’s coming with me. I really wanted some juice.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2022



xara said:


> having infected teeth with severe cavities that _hurt_, and my extraction appointment isn’t until the 27th. i don’t know what good it’ll do because everything’s a mess right now with the spread of the omicron variant, but i‘ll be calling around to other dental offices today to see if anyone can get me in sooner because i just... can’t wait another 3 weeks. this is an emergency.
> 
> it’s impacting my ability to eat, sleep and function, and i’m taking so much pain medication that i wouldn’t be surprised if i spend another day with my head in a bucket soon. but honestly, that would be more enjoyable than this — and i’m emetophobic ffs.


Call around. Infected teeth are not a joke. If they start hurting, they need to come out. The infection will spread, especially if it’s on the top, it could go to the brain. Teeth are no joke. I hope you can get them removed before the infection spreads. I had an infected tooth on my bottom and it spread. Had to get an incision on my neck to get it drained.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2022)

People who never replies despite seeing messages. Like sorry I can't read you in advance lol.


----------



## oak (Jan 3, 2022)

Valzed said:


> Today my husband is getting the first of two surgeries to repair his broken left ankle. Our son is going with him as I'm disabled and can't really go anywhere without my hubby's help. The surgery is taking place in a hospital in the state next to us. Since hubby can't drive the guys are taking a ride service over. I'm actually relieved about that as it's snowing here and the ride service uses 4 wheel drive SUVs. It hasn't snowed here at all - until today. Of course. We don't know what time my husband's surgery will actually begin but they have to be at the hospital by 9:30AM EST. The ride service is picking them up at 8AM.
> 
> We're all up and making sure they're all set to leave at 8AM. The sun isn't up yet. We're awake before the sun is awake.... It's going to be a long day.


I hope your husband's surgery goes well! Sending well wishes!


----------



## Plume (Jan 3, 2022)

I thought for so long that I didn't want to rent anymore, but after buying a condo with my partner, I miss renting. I know I'm in a fortunate situation, but it's been hard adjusting to a larger space without owning any furniture, and apparently the condo above us is owned by someone who sublets the unit while living 4 hours away. He hired contractors who have been working in the unit above us from 9am-2am for the past couple of days, and it's been a nightmare while they constantly move furniture in heavy work boots while loudly dropping things, use power tools, and inexplicably throw water out the fire escape. My cat is traumatized and spends most of her time hiding under the bed.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2022)

16 weeks of hell: Trying to get a moon stone AND training my Milotic now. Also add some for training clefable later on lmao


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2022)

First work day of the year and I bailed by around 2-2:30pm due to illness. Only got about 45% of what I needed to done today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2022)

If I see one more Thunderstone I'm gonna s c r e a m ! !


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 3, 2022)

i'm exhausted.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 3, 2022)

When you’re watching something interesting and the channel gets changed. “What’s inside the ancient tomb will change history forever”. But I’ll never know.


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2022)

i wish i had enough time to participate in this winter event  i honestly wanted to buy a full row of dreamy bear plushies


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 3, 2022)

Seems like my baby likes to be on schedule. She's nearly 4 months old and that's the time where a baby can start teething apparently.. guess who's teething now and screams like all hell broke loose


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 3, 2022)

starting to get real fricked off with my parents (but mostly my mom) telling me it's "cruel" and "not right" for us to keep our kittens as indoor cats because they're "going to miss out on so much of the world" and "it's not fair" etc. when they're not even their cats, and it won't be them paying the vet bills if something goes wrong. (not that they do for their current older cats either. it's me.) i don't have an issue with people who let their cats outdoors, especially since two of mine are outdoor cats and the third is in the summer, but i don't want the same for my kitten specifically because she's quite rambunctious and a bit of a troublemaker -- i know she'll be dumb enough to drink antifreeze (which killed one of our first cats) or go near cars/the road (which injured our first cat, resulting in euthanasia, and likely killed one who went missing earlier this year) and anything else dangerous. not to mention that some people can be total a-holes to black cats. our second youngest after them was also a troublemaker, and he ended up with his tail getting infected and amputated after doing _something _outside. semi-recently, he also injured his paw and had to go to the vet for anti-inflammatories. (he wouldn't let them examine it, so we don't know what exactly was wrong, but he's fine now.) my parents' main complaint is that they want the backdoor open in the summer when it's hot, but we literally have a net door thing they bought this year (when they were too young to go out) and while it doesn't reach at the bottom, that can be blocked off with a bit of wood that's literally sitting in the garden right now. ugh, it just frustrates me so much, and now she's like, "if they're indoor cats, they have to go," and i genuinely can't tell if she's serious or not. even if she's not, i'm constantly worried about them deliberately letting the kittens out anyway or not caring enough to make sure they don't escape (especially in summer) and making it even harder for us to keep them as indoor cats.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 3, 2022)

i am _really_ not looking forward to going to school tomorrow.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 3, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> starting to get real fricked off with my parents (but mostly my mom) telling me it's "cruel" and "not right" for us to keep our kittens as indoor cats because they're "going to miss out on so much of the world" and "it's not fair" etc. when they're not even their cats, and it won't be them paying the vet bills if something goes wrong. (not that they do for their current older cats either. it's me.) i don't have an issue with people who let their cats outdoors, especially since two of mine are outdoor cats and the third is in the summer, but i don't want the same for my kitten specifically because she's quite rambunctious and a bit of a troublemaker -- i know she'll be dumb enough to drink antifreeze (which killed one of our first cats) or go near cars/the road (which injured our first cat, resulting in euthanasia, and likely killed one who went missing earlier this year) and anything else dangerous. not to mention that some people can be total a-holes to black cats. our second youngest after them was also a troublemaker, and he ended up with his tail getting infected and amputated after doing _something _outside. semi-recently, he also injured his paw and had to go to the vet for anti-inflammatories. (he wouldn't let them examine it, so we don't know what exactly was wrong, but he's fine now.) my parents' main complaint is that they want the backdoor open in the summer when it's hot, but we literally have a net door thing they bought this year (when they were too young to go out) and while it doesn't reach at the bottom, that can be blocked off with a bit of wood that's literally sitting in the garden right now. ugh, it just frustrates me so much, and now she's like, "if they're indoor cats, they have to go," and i genuinely can't tell if she's serious or not. even if she's not, i'm constantly worried about them deliberately letting the kittens out anyway or not caring enough to make sure they don't escape (especially in summer) and making it even harder for us to keep them as indoor cats.


Coyotes are a common reason why some disappear that many people don't think about if they live in your area. Where I live they not only get cats but little dogs. May be worth mentioning to your parents if your concerned about your pets being let outside. Cat claws can do alot of things, but they won't stop coyotes _or cars._


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 3, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Coyotes are a common reason why some disappear that many people don't think about if they live in your area. Where I live they not only get cats but little dogs. May be worth mentioning to your parents if your concerned about your pets being let outside. Cat claws can do alot of things, but they won't stop coyotes _or cars._



we live in the UK, so coyotes aren't an issue at all, and outdoor cats are generally quite common here, but we do live semi-close to a road, there's a (barely busy, but even so) road at the top of our street, and said street is between two different carparks, so. that's my main worry. that and other people. the only other animals that might be of concern are other people's dogs, because some people won't put them on leashes and will deliberately just let them chase cats, and foxes, since the road separates us from a nature reserve, and i have seen one in my garden before, but i don't know if they would go after cats, and i don't think they come out this far very often. my mom always quotes that all of her cats growing up (she must've had 30-something overall) were outdoor cats and only a few died because of outdoor causes, but given that one of them (iirc) was killed by an air rifle or something similar, i don't know how she can be so against the idea.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 3, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> starting to get real fricked off with my parents (but mostly my mom) telling me it's "cruel" and "not right" for us to keep our kittens as indoor cats because they're "going to miss out on so much of the world" and "it's not fair" etc.


Does she know that cats have contributed to the extinction of 63 species of birds, mammals, and reptiles? Does she know that outdoor cats live 2-5 years, whereas indoor cats can reach 10-15 years of age or more? ugh that is very frustrating indeed. I get why people wanna let their cats outdoors, it seems like a nice gesture, but in the end it's just a bad idea.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 3, 2022)

Ohh man. As much as I'm feeling better, I do not have ANY energy to do anything. I have to go back to work on the 5th. That's about 4-5 days since I told my boss I tested positive for COVID. I told her Sunday, but based on her logic, I've been having symptoms a few days before that, and missed work since Thursday. So I 'should be good to go back Wednesday', but... If I take another test tomorrow and it's still positive? My boss can literally get in trouble for making me come back to work the following day. I refuse to be in an environment where sick employees are still encouraged to work. :^/ I feel better than I did a week ago, but I have zero energy to do anything and I'm still barely eating. I don't know what to do because CDC Guidelines say here only a 5-day quarantine is necessary (which is really dumb to me), so.. :"D


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 3, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Does she know that cats have contributed to the extinction of 63 species of birds, mammals, and reptiles? Does she know that outdoor cats live 2-5 years, whereas indoor cats can reach 10-15 years of age or more? ugh that is very frustrating indeed. I get why people wanna let their cats outdoors, it seems like a nice gesture, but in the end it's just a bad idea.



i mean, humans have led at least 680 species to extinction, but we're not all staying indoors. two of my outdoor cats are between 9-11, the third is around 6-7, and my oldest cat to date (who was also an outdoor cat) was 14/15 before she died of kidney failure, which was not caused by anything outdoors related. i get the point you're making, but i don't want to feel shamed into making my cats indoor cats, and i don't think anyone should. if we lived elsewhere, or lisa had a more timid/cautious personality like her sister and was therefore less likely to wander far, i probably wouldn't be as against it, but considering how close we are to a road, and how curious she can be, i'd rather keep them indoors where they're safe. i'll definitely be telling my sister in the morning, since they're usually more likely to go along with/do whatever she wants, and maybe that'll help. idk. i don't plan to back down from my decision though, so they'll just have to face reality in the end and accept it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Coyotes are a common reason why some disappear that many people don't think about if they live in your area. Where I live they not only get cats but little dogs. May be worth mentioning to your parents if your concerned about your pets being let outside. Cat claws can do alot of things, but they won't stop coyotes _or cars._


seconding this, my oldest cat had two siblings and they were both killed by coyotes bc they were outside cats. pretty positive that if I hadn't rescued her and turned her into an indoor-only cat she would have been dead by now.
edit: to be clear I got her from a friend's house, they had lots of outside cats. we used to let one of ours outside but he's long gone and we live in a suburb so it's not a good idea here.



I'm so mad that this plushie is like extremely rare for some stupid reason. all the listings I find of it online are unavailable, and the few I did find are both from Germany and they don't ship to the US (one if the two is tryna sell it for $11,000 like what the actual ****). there's an ebay listing for it that's unavailable so I can't even add it to my favorites, and on Mercari only one has sold and it sold well over a year ago.

I wish I had never found this plushie cause now I won't be able to rest or buy anything else until I get it


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> seconding this, my oldest cat had two siblings and they were both killed by coyotes bc they were outside cats. pretty positive that if I hadn't rescued her and turned her into an indoor-only cat she would have been dead by now.


Yeah coyotes are pretty gutsy. They do attack kids and short people if they are hungry enough. They've been spotted sitting on top of fences where I live which sounds odd. A place I use to live at, summer nights you could hear them and I would see them on my way to work 5 min away in the early morning. They don't spook easy.

I was worried there for a bit because someone a road over had a groundhog infestation and a factory property across the road had some nesting, and groundhogs were everywhere. Was afraid we would coyotes in the neighborhood.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 3, 2022)

My sister just tested positive for covid-19 and I'm showing symptoms (but can't be tested until tomorrow). I already missed the first day back from break at school and now I'm missing the last week before end of semester deadlines. This is literally my worst nightmare as I have notes to take, presentations, and art projects that cannot be finished. I feel like everything that could go wrong in december (and january now) did and I'm just so done with everything. I already got covid in october 2020 which gave me terrible long haul and parosmia which I still have, I don't wanna know what's gonna happen now. Plus we were driving home all day today so I have piles and piles of homework to do. Life is not great over here, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2022

oh and i'm adding lol to everything to take away the pain


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm turning a RH doll to a MHA character and I really have no idea about the wardrobe part. I probably have to buy custom clothing from etsy that usually costs over 30$ a piece. I wish l can sew, I have two talented family members who knows how to sew but they won't teach me.(they're lazy and i'm sorry but it is the truth)


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 4, 2022)

Spoiler: something petty and ridiculous



I ordered something and I had a discount code entered, but it got taken away the page before I pressed confirmed. Basically I had to enter it again, but I wasn’t paying attention. Still, I had it entered the first time and I don’t want to go through the trouble of cancelling and reordering. I don’t even know if I can.


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2022)

Stomach hurts, head hurts, and I feel like I've been punched in the sinuses. Tempted to ask for an extension on this project, but I'm starting a three-week course next week and don't want to let this work run into it otherwise I'll be too overwhelmed.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't how this library even got this order through cause they weren't approved nor did they turn up in the list where you select libraries that can order. Had to approve them and go through various admin steps and I'm still like, you have a "card" so you can borrow but how the **** did you even manage LOL.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 4, 2022)

jesus, pokemon merch prices really do just be like that, huh.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 4, 2022)

I got up in this cold weather to chisel my car and drive down here behind the slowest people ever only for you to not answer your door? I’m not really buying this because this is happening for the second time in a row and you really don’t appear to have apathy for others. Why because I was 5 minutes late? This is not even punishment because I’m getting paid right now to sit in my toasty warm car and not go into your bug infested house to listen to you verbally abuse your husband for a few hours. This actually works out if you don’t answer at all because I have things I’d really like to get done today.


----------



## ryuk (Jan 4, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> starting to get real fricked off with my parents (but mostly my mom) telling me it's "cruel" and "not right" for us to keep our kittens as indoor cats because they're "going to miss out on so much of the world" and "it's not fair" etc. when they're not even their cats, and it won't be them paying the vet bills if something goes wrong. (not that they do for their current older cats either. it's me.) i don't have an issue with people who let their cats outdoors, especially since two of mine are outdoor cats and the third is in the summer, but i don't want the same for my kitten specifically because she's quite rambunctious and a bit of a troublemaker -- i know she'll be dumb enough to drink antifreeze (which killed one of our first cats) or go near cars/the road (which injured our first cat, resulting in euthanasia, and likely killed one who went missing earlier this year) and anything else dangerous. not to mention that some people can be total a-holes to black cats. our second youngest after them was also a troublemaker, and he ended up with his tail getting infected and amputated after doing _something _outside. semi-recently, he also injured his paw and had to go to the vet for anti-inflammatories. (he wouldn't let them examine it, so we don't know what exactly was wrong, but he's fine now.) my parents' main complaint is that they want the backdoor open in the summer when it's hot, but we literally have a net door thing they bought this year (when they were too young to go out) and while it doesn't reach at the bottom, that can be blocked off with a bit of wood that's literally sitting in the garden right now. ugh, it just frustrates me so much, and now she's like, "if they're indoor cats, they have to go," and i genuinely can't tell if she's serious or not. even if she's not, i'm constantly worried about them deliberately letting the kittens out anyway or not caring enough to make sure they don't escape (especially in summer) and making it even harder for us to keep them as indoor cats.


i feel this 100%, this is how my dad is. he doesn’t live with me anymore but he’s the reason two of my beloved cats died a few years back. he forced them to go outside because “cats need to experience the outdoors, blah blah.” and now when he comes over he tries guilting me into letting my cats outside again. smh. i do let my cats outside but it’s only while i can supervise them, and when they start to get a little crazy (trying to jump the fence and stuff) i wrangle them back in lol. it’s for their own good, because sadly outdoor cats have a much shorter lifespan on average :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2022)

kitten is driving me insane this morning lol

also hungry but I don't have any money allocated for groceries so ig this is another week of scrounging for food


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2022)

Starting to believe that moon stones doesn't exist in BDSP. Like I haven't gotten a single one with digging for hours each day and...yeah I need ONE.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 4, 2022)

getting real sick of my brother taking stuff from the fridge that isn't his. he's done this since he was younger and never listened when told not to. it's why i had to spend money on a mini fridge because he kept taking the drinks i paid for. this time, it's been my yogurts -- which, to be fair, i ultimately didn't end up paying for _because_ he stole two of them within 24 hours. now he's taken another one despite me writing on the fridge "stop eating my yogurts", which has since been rubbed off. even worse, i'm half-convinced he's been giving them to his girlfriend or something because he's never really been a yogurt person and a few weeks back, she kept a packed lunch in our fridge that had the same yogurt in it, so she clearly likes them too. >.>


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 4, 2022)

im really sick right now and im hoping its not due to the pandemic. ive been in bed all day and I cant even get up.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 4, 2022)

Major headache, piles of homework, and I have to get tested today. My mri I've been waiting for for 6 months was this week but because there's covid in my home we had to reschedule as well lol


----------



## oak (Jan 4, 2022)

My rabbit stopped breathing and I'm rushing her to the vet now but I don't think she's gonna make it


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 4, 2022)

oak said:


> My rabbit stopped breathing and I'm rushing her to the vet now but I don't think she's gonna make it


Hoping she pulls through


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 4, 2022)

oak said:


> My rabbit stopped breathing and I'm rushing her to the vet now but I don't think she's gonna make it


Oh no, I’ll be thinking of her today.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2022

Heater is broken at the worst time it could be broken.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 4, 2022)

ryuk said:


> i feel this 100%, this is how my dad is. he doesn’t live with me anymore but he’s the reason two of my beloved cats died a few years back. he forced them to go outside because “cats need to experience the outdoors, blah blah.” and now when he comes over he tries guilting me into letting my cats outside again. smh. i do let my cats outside but it’s only while i can supervise them, and when they start to get a little crazy (trying to jump the fence and stuff) i wrangle them back in lol. it’s for their own good, because sadly outdoor cats have a much shorter lifespan on average :/


Letting them roam outside supervised can be good for them. I have a harness and leash. They're construction ones that I jury-rigged to fit them and I can let them out for a short span and then bring them back in when I feel they have been out long enough. That's horrible about what happened years ago, however. I remember having my cat out as a kid and playing with him when my uncle came unannounced with his big dog. Scared my cat and he ran into the woods/cornfield. I went to find him, but my dad forced me not to because it was rude to his guest.



Totoroki said:


> Oh no, I’ll be thinking of her today.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2022
> 
> Heater is broken at the worst time it could be broken.


I don't know how cold it gets where you live, but you want to keep an eye on your water pipes so they don't freeze and cause a bigger problem. Being cold is a pain, but manageable. Having a burst pipe and water flooding is not fun.


----------



## oak (Jan 4, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Hoping she pulls through





Totoroki said:


> Oh no, I’ll be thinking of her today.


Thanks guys, I've been sitting in the waiting room for awhile now waiting for an answer but the vet is super busy. I just want them to stop her suffering.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 4, 2022)

We lost a good coworker today because of dumb decisions from our management. He told them how stressed he was TWICE about his current position and gave signs of him leaving if they didn't move him back to our side of the department. They told him this week on Monday he would be back over with us, but ended up giving him more **** to do with the current accounts and he ended up walking out because of it. I am just really, really angry. He was a great guy and it takes awhile to train someone. Guess who is going to have to train the next person to? We are! This is only giving me the encouragement I need to find another job but man am I just not looking forward to the process of it.


----------



## Neurotiker (Jan 4, 2022)

You know what I'm just gonna say it... I'm mildly disappointed in the snowman collectible options we ended up getting. This is of course down to personal preference, but the decorations are kinda sparsely used, and the themes are questionable (still trying to figure out what 2, 6 and 9 are supposed to represent). Also, why are there two buff snowman options when we could have had something much different? I don't like how they used the same decoration from the same users on multiple snowmen when there's already not a lot on each and there were _so many entries _by other users that were excellent and fitting. I like snowangel the best but it looks kinda bland with nothing on the bod. Like so many people made angel-themed decorations and that harp one would have fit perfectly. Instead, the harp was used in option two, where it almost entirely covers the bow? And I think it's funny how togepi snowman is literally just that, but option 9 has like fifteen things on it.

Not knocking the staff if that's genuinely what they like but I lament all the entries that went unused. I also got a little too attached to the idea of a snowkitty with all the cat ears and the tail and bow we had but that's on me lol. If it doesn't end up being snowangel I'll have to sell my collectible though because I just have zero interest in the other stuff.


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2022)

Stress gaming is something else entirely.


----------



## oak (Jan 4, 2022)

Well my rabbit Anastasia passed away. Apparently she had suffered a stroke which caused her symptoms. I couldn't let her suffer so we made the choice to put her down.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 4, 2022)

oak said:


> Well my rabbit Anastasia passed away. Apparently she had suffered a stroke which caused her symptoms. I couldn't let her suffer so we made the choice to put her down.


So sorry to hear that. My pet Rabbit Fluffy died back in 2017. She was struggling to breath and she didn't breath. After the day she died my mom buried her in the backyard. She was devastated since she loved Fluffy as much I did.


----------



## xara (Jan 4, 2022)

oak said:


> Well my rabbit Anastasia passed away. Apparently she had suffered a stroke which caused her symptoms. I couldn't let her suffer so we made the choice to put her down.



oh god, oak, i’m so sorry. sending lots of love and virtual hugs your way.


----------



## oak (Jan 4, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> So sorry to hear that. My pet Rabbit Fluffy died back in 2017. She was struggling to breath and she didn't breath. After the day she died my mom buried her in the backyard. She was devastated since she loved Fluffy as much I did.





xara said:


> oh god, oak, i’m so sorry. sending lots of love and virtual hugs your way.


Thanks you guys  ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2022)

idk what the deal is, and there isn't much logic to my thinking, but I just really don't like my own art. I compare myself to other artists a lot and idk I'm just not content with the way I draw and shade. and bc I have no emotional permanence, even if someone tells me one time that my art is good I start to think otherwise a few short days later 

so like I really want to draw an old character of mine but I have so little faith in my art skill that I don't even feel like trying. I want it to be as good as it can be and I just don't know if I can do it without being dissatisfied again 







oak said:


> Well my rabbit Anastasia passed away. Apparently she had suffered a stroke which caused her symptoms. I couldn't let her suffer so we made the choice to put her down.


awh poor baby, I'm so sorry to hear about that oak. losing a pet is so hard


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 4, 2022)

I work with idiots.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 4, 2022)

oak said:


> Well my rabbit Anastasia passed away. Apparently she had suffered a stroke which caused her symptoms. I couldn't let her suffer so we made the choice to put her down.


I’m deeply sorry for your loss and I hope you’re doing ok.


----------



## oak (Jan 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> awh poor baby, I'm so sorry to hear about that oak. losing a pet is so hard


Thank you, she was quite the big presence in our house.



Totoroki said:


> I’m deeply sorry for your loss and I hope you’re doing ok.


Thanks Totoroki. It hasn't hit me yet but I feel okay knowing she lived with us for 6 good years after being born on a meat farm.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 4, 2022)

emailed the woman i had my therapy assessment with just after christmas, asking if it was possible for me to switch to something other than CBT, since i'm now pretty certain it won't work for me, but haven't heard back. i'm too anxious to email again in case it's too soon or i come across as impatient/rude. maybe i just didn't send it right? i don't know. gmail wouldn't let me reply directly to the last email she sent me, it just kept showing me my original response, and i had to kind of reply that way. maybe i'll have to copy out the email address and resend it, but i also don't want to look like a moron sending the same email twice. uggghh.


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2022)

not looking forward to school starting again and im afraid they might make us go virtual again :'c


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 5, 2022)

I have mixed feelings about going home in a couple days. On one hand, I miss being able to catch up with friends at any moment and miss the good times with family. On the other hand, I really won't miss the bad times with family (I.e. my dad and his multitude of issues). It's kind of bittersweet I guess.


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2022)

my tooth hurts so bad and i’ve already taken more than the recommended dose of tylenol. my dentist appointment today really can’t come fast enough.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 5, 2022)

Spoiler



I'm upset and kinda scared because there is still no answer to when I can see my dentist again. I don't want to keep waiting with cavities this bad but there is nothing I can do about it. I'm not the one who pays for insurance.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 5, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> emailed the woman i had my therapy assessment with just after christmas, asking if it was possible for me to switch to something other than CBT, since i'm now pretty certain it won't work for me, but haven't heard back. i'm too anxious to email again in case it's too soon or i come across as impatient/rude. maybe i just didn't send it right? i don't know. gmail wouldn't let me reply directly to the last email she sent me, it just kept showing me my original response, and i had to kind of reply that way. maybe i'll have to copy out the email address and resend it, but i also don't want to look like a moron sending the same email twice. uggghh.


Rule of thumb for me is if it's been a week, a follow up email wouldn't hurt. It's possible she is still on some kind of extended vacation due to the holidays. Has it been a week? I've waited at least a week to follow up with messages with all sorts of things, but health related issues are kind of more up there.

@xara I've been meaning to comment on your posts about your situation. It's really great that you were able to get a earlier schedule. Your health is no joke and shouldn't be taken lightly so I'm glad it's being taken care of as soon as possible/today. I hope you feel better later today!

@oak I'm sorry for your loss. I had to put down my cat years ago when he got cancer and I still miss him. I know how rough it can be.


----------



## oak (Jan 5, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @oak I'm sorry for your loss. I had to put down my cat years ago when he got cancer and I still miss him. I know how rough it can be.


Thanks everyone, I've appreciated all your replies.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 5, 2022)

douchebag brother ate my last yogurt (or gave it to his girlfriend, who knows at this point) even though i hid it, and i'm so annoyed. really tempted to just, like, take and hide his darts or whatever game is currently in his xbox so he can learn that actions have consequences. also, my mom and sister went shopping (i assume) without telling me, and _neither one_ took their phone, so i can't even call and ask for more + anything else i need. imagine if i was in serious danger or in hospital or something while their phones are just sitting unattended on the couch for 2 hours, like ????


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 5, 2022)

oak said:


> Well my rabbit Anastasia passed away. Apparently she had suffered a stroke which caused her symptoms. I couldn't let her suffer so we made the choice to put her down.


im so sorry for your loss oak.  thats a really hard decision to make




decided im quitting my job for a number of reasons but the last straw being harassed by my boss almost every single day since ive been out sick. i really loved the job but my boss (department head) has really developing a pattern of disrespect towards me and obligation to work more than i was ever hired to. im the only other person in the department, so i get her stress but im minimum wage and was hired part-time. still working full-time hours most weeks since being hired for some reason. i know its my fault for not establishing enough boundaries but i just gave and gave because i liked the job and i cant deal with her being rude to me on top of it. 

just waiting to text her back now. i never wanted to leave a job this way so i feel really guilty and sad, but i just cant put up with her treating me like this. i think ill have enough money to make next months rent, so thats good. i dont understand why employers want to suck up every last part of your soul until you have nothing left. its not a great way to retain employees. my only solace is that the last person in my position (which they cant seem to fill since my boss was hired as director a few months ago) also quit abruptly and said they wouldnt come in another day. at least everyone is looking to hire right now so i should be able to at least find something stable to pay the bills while i look for something more ideal. i never wanted a part-time job so attached to my life. i just want to work my hours and get my paycheck and then focus on the rest of my life which is what i actually care about.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 5, 2022)

Spoiler



I’m missing a particular person in my life that I’m not sure if I’ll see her again, or if things will be the same if I do see her again.


----------



## oak (Jan 5, 2022)

moo_nieu said:


> im so sorry for your loss oak.  thats a really hard decision to make.


Thank you for your words Moo  ❤


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 5, 2022)

I had to call the police this morning because my client still wouldn’t answer the door and it turns out that she had a stroke she isn’t my favorite person, but I feel bad. I have no idea how bad it is or if she will make it. I went home and went back to sleep and now I feel really groggy and out of it.


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 5, 2022)

I've learned that dairy apparently causes acne for me now. I've always been a bit lactose intolerant, but I was able to ignore it, but this new development is making me adjust my diet. （；´д｀）
RIP ice cream and whipped cream, you will be missed. I only somewhat regret eating a ton of desserts on Christmas.



xSuperMario64x said:


> idk what the deal is, and there isn't much logic to my thinking, but I just really don't like my own art. I compare myself to other artists a lot and idk I'm just not content with the way I draw and shade. and bc I have no emotional permanence, even if someone tells me one time that my art is good I start to think otherwise a few short days later
> 
> so like I really want to draw an old character of mine but I have so little faith in my art skill that I don't even feel like trying. I want it to be as good as it can be and I just don't know if I can do it without being dissatisfied again


I feel like this is pretty common amongst artists -- I'm very much the same! I've been changing up and experimenting with how I colour and shade regularly because I'm rarely "happy enough" with it and still getting used to different tools. We're our harshest critics!

I don't think it's a bad thing to be dissatisfied with what you make though. It's certainly frustrating, but you'll have at least tried and maybe learned from it. Sometimes I redraw the exact same thing 3-4 times, maybe abandon it for a few months before coming back to it, etc. but each time there's a bit of progress being made, whether you realize it or not. If you've seen those "redraw your old art" things, it might help to give it a try with that intention: you draw it how you can now, and then in a year or so, redraw it again.

I was in the same boat lately, and that's sort of how I've forced myself to draw things that I felt I wasn't "good enough" for yet. Acknowledging that I can redraw it in the future when I do improve helped alleviate some of the pressure for me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2022)

^ ty for the encouragement Mistreil! I still haven't been able to get myself to draw but maybe I'll try later.


I figured I would feel tired today bc I did so much work yesterday, and sure enough most of my energy is gone and I'm really tired. I wonder if I should go take a nap. I'm still bad abt beating myself up when I don't get anything done on a day, like today I really wanted to do laundry, but it may just have to wait til tomorrow :/ today I just need to take care of myself.


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2022)

found out while at the dentist that george floyd’s niece was shot and injured while she was asleep in her bed on new year’s day. she’s 4 years old. i literally just... what the ****. :/


----------



## Seroja (Jan 5, 2022)

Spoiler



just the fact that my parents didn't care that I got diagnosed with adhd, depression and anxiety and are still trying to blame my lack of focus on ME just being lazy is just... it hurts so so much. to be dismissed like this. the way they didn't even try to understand what adhd is and how it had affected me my whole life. not even a hug, not even a word of comfort. haha yeah no I'm never telling them anything about me ever again.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 5, 2022)

i hate midterms.. so so much, so stupid that they exist. my science teacher decided to give me a whole  packet and wants it done by monday. your 7 page packet does NOT make me want to study, you could’ve just given us information about on what to study so i could’ve just made a quizlet. just why

also i have a C in science, big sad  so i better do good on that midterm.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

Having today off and all I can do is like..clean up at home unless it gets warmer outside :/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> I've learned that dairy apparently causes acne for me now. I've always been a bit lactose intolerant, but I was able to ignore it, but this new development is making me adjust my diet. （；´д｀）
> RIP ice cream and whipped cream, you will be missed. I only somewhat regret eating a ton of desserts on Christmas.


I had to give-up dairy a couple of years ago. It's a strange adjustment, but it's surprising how easy it is to get used to. Non-dairy alternatives for a lot of things are actually really good! Especially soya yoghurt. 


I woke-up at 5am in a lot of pain, managed to fall back to sleep, but then overslept by several hours (almost 11am). Pretty annoyed at myself because my productivity tends to plummet after lunchtime and I have 6 pages to go on this project still. It's due Tuesday.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

Yeah I also had to give up a lot of dairy (mostly milk, yogurt, creamy cheese and some others) mostly due to my tum not being able to handle it. But yeah I mainly stick to oat options sine I don't like almond and most soy products are crap here. Sucks most stores takes overprices for a lot too though. Kinda fun cause you could probably produce oat stuff and such in your apartment cheaper.

Anyway on topic, dumb cold weather here and I need to go outside, boo.


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2022)

Chris said:


> I woke-up at 5am in a lot of pain, managed to fall back to sleep, but then overslept by several hours (almost 11am). Pretty annoyed at myself because my productivity tends to plummet after lunchtime and I have 6 pages to go on this project still. It's due Tuesday.


Oddly enough I ended up being fairly productive. My head is exploding now though. There's only so much I can cover in a day before I get overwhelmed. Also the current over-saturation of COVID-19 related content makes scientific research ten times harder and frustrates me.


----------



## Valzed (Jan 6, 2022)

My husband had the first of two surgeries to repair his broken left ankle on Monday (Jan. 3rd). We were told before the surgery that the second would take place "a few days/short time" later. My husband was just informed that his second surgery isn't going to be until approximately Feb. 13th. That is not a few days or a short time. That's 5 weeks from now. Hubby is also going to have a picc line inserted because the surgeon wants him on IV antibiotics the whole time. WT*? This is not how this was explained to us. We're all stunned - especially my hubby.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2022)

Seroja said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> just the fact that my parents didn't care that I got diagnosed with adhd, depression and anxiety and are still trying to blame my lack of focus on ME just being lazy is just... it hurts so so much. to be dismissed like this. the way they didn't even try to understand what adhd is and how it had affected me my whole life. not even a hug, not even a word of comfort. haha yeah no I'm never telling them anything about me ever again.


yeah that's super ableist, I'm really sorry you have to deal with that. it might help to get to know some people who also have ADHD (I myself have it) so that you have a support network and someone to fall back on when someone else hurts you.




im so impatient lol, I know a seller on Mercari has 3 days to ship an item but these people have already had me waiting almost 2 days and I hate waiting for mail orders like this. when I sell stuff I always ship it within 24 hours, I know it's unrealistic to expect everyone to do that as well but it would be nice if I at least got a heads up or smth lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> - snip -



Hey, Shellzilla.  I’ve been taking a break from this thread, but I will reply to this.

I’m really sorry your family doesn’t believe in the vaccine shots.  It’s kind of ridiculous with all the science behind it.  And it’s _especially _ridiculous when there’s been other pandemics in the past in the world, and no one was as afraid of vaccines as they are now.  It especially annoys me when people bring politics into it.  This isn’t about politics or anything else, it’s about people’s HEALTH.  Theoretically, if everyone started getting a new type of “flu,” but there was a vaccine to prevent it, would you refrain from getting the vaccine?  NO!  You wouldn’t, because it’s a basic procedure that has close to, if not 0%, chance of killing you.  It just disgusts me that people are so divided on this when it’s such a basic concept.

As for the job hunt, all I can say about that is to not give up.  I’ve sent in dozens upon dozens of applications within the past year+, and been rejected from all of them at some point in the interview process.  I have a part-time job right now, however, and I also sent in an application for a company I have a reference for.  There’s always the chance they could move me forward in the hiring process, but even if they don’t, I have other companies in mind.  So yeah, don’t give up, because you never know what might happen.

Lastly, I completely understand feeling burnt out on your hobbies and passions.  I’ve felt much the same recently.  Not much I can say as advice there, other than try to find one that’s stress-free that you also enjoy, at least until you’re interested in your other ones again.

I hope you’re doing okay, and I wish you a good rest of your week.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 6, 2022)

oak said:


> Well my rabbit Anastasia passed away. Apparently she had suffered a stroke which caused her symptoms. I couldn't let her suffer so we made the choice to put her down.


Ohhh nooo, I'm so sorry, oak. I've been thinking about you since you rushed her to the vet.


----------



## oak (Jan 6, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Ohhh nooo, I'm so sorry, oak. I've been thinking about you since you rushed her to the vet.


Thanks Fox ❤ Me and my partner are gonna miss her a lot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2022)

my friend said he's upset about something and I really feel bad bc I want to ask what's wrong but I'm also really tired and emotionally drained rn and idk if I can handle replying to anything he says. maybe I can just listen, though he usually likes me to reply instead of just ignoring it.

idk I'm just really bad at socializing lol rip


edit: k so I asked him, i always want to ve a good friendo and let my friends have a listening ear. and as I suspected he's having what he can only describe as ~girl problems~, but he should know that I'll always be here and I would never do anything to upset him. I love that boy


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> im so impatient lol, I know a seller on Mercari has 3 days to ship an item but these people have already had me waiting almost 2 days and I hate waiting for mail orders like this. when I sell stuff I always ship it within 24 hours, I know it's unrealistic to expect everyone to do that as well but it would be nice if I at least got a heads up or smth lol.


Mood, especially when it's not even ads on those sites but actual stores but yet thy pile up content on instagram LOL.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Hey, Shellzilla.  I’ve been taking a break from this thread, but I will reply to this.
> 
> I’m really sorry your family doesn’t believe in the vaccine shots.  It’s kind of ridiculous with all the science behind it.  And it’s _especially _ridiculous when there’s been other pandemics in the past in the world, and no one was as afraid of vaccines as they are now.  It especially annoys me when people bring politics into it.  This isn’t about politics or anything else, it’s about people’s HEALTH.  Theoretically, if everyone started getting a new type of “flu,” but there was a vaccine to prevent it, would you refrain from getting the vaccine?  NO!  You wouldn’t, because it’s a basic procedure that has close to, if not 0%, chance of killing you.  It just disgusts me that people are so divided on this when it’s such a basic concept.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Midoriya, and thanks for just snipping the post. I've been trying to stay away from this thread as well especially since we've just entered 2022, but I've reached my breaking point that I had to let off some steam.

I sometimes wonder about the mindset of some people trying to push their misleading message across and yet, self contradicting themselves. And since we're all still in a pandemic, you'd think those in power would do a better job. But nope, they're being incompetent as per usual and tanking the livelihoods of many people. Politics in general can just get in the bin. For the job hunt, it is tough for me to find one. I don't know what's worse, handing in the resume and not hearing back or going through the interview phase and not getting the job. But you're right, I shouldn't give up at all. Maybe it's just not meant to happen and that there's a job out there that's better for me. As for my hobbies and passions, I'm actually not burnt out. It's just that the severity of my situation is so bad that I simply cannot ignore it and pretend it doesn't exist.

I'm most likely going to delete the said post so I can do my best to move on and power through my struggles. Thanks for hearing me out and I appreciate it wholeheartedly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2022)

it's been almost 2 months since I applied at the local craft store and I still don't know if they can hire me. I really want to work part-time but pretty much all the other jobs in the area require experience that I don't have or I'm really not comfortable working at. but I feel so useless with no income. really wish the library would open up a part-time position.


----------



## g u a v a (Jan 6, 2022)

today's not really going awesome and every single bump in the road feels like a mountain range... not vibing today :\


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 6, 2022)

I just dealt with two losses and I'm really tired.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2022)

Shoutarous said:


> I just dealt with two losses and I'm really tired.


so sorry to hear this  take it easy there, I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 6, 2022)

Thank you so much. :'>


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 6, 2022)

@Shoutarous Yeah, I don't think I've seen you around the forums/chatted, but situations like that can be really exhausting. When you can, get some rest and be sure to take care of yourself. 2020-2021 was overwhelming for me, for matters I won't really delve upon, but I felt trapped and didn't really give myself the self-care/help that I needed.


----------



## Dim (Jan 6, 2022)

Been sick for two freaking weeks wth is going onnnn


----------



## skweegee (Jan 6, 2022)

--


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 6, 2022)

on my third period within the space of a month, and it's lasted almost two weeks so far. thought the pill was supposed to put a stop to it, not triple it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 6, 2022)

You ever get hit with the thought that you'll never be the person you want to be?

 anyways, uhh haven't heard from a school counselor in a bit about things and I'm getting antsy lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2022)

it's almost midnight, not an ideal time to start thinking abt body image issues again lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 7, 2022)

My anxiety is driving me bonkers right now.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 7, 2022)

I really should've had dinner lol


----------



## Chris (Jan 7, 2022)

I've so much work to do today and I'm just sat around _waiting_ for other people to be ready.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's been almost 2 months since I applied at the local craft store and I still don't know if they can hire me. I really want to work part-time but pretty much all the other jobs in the area require experience that I don't have or I'm really not comfortable working at. but I feel so useless with no income. really wish the library would open up a part-time position.


Wow, I'm sorry your libraries seem that closed, one way or the other. I mean it's really hard getting part-time no proper librarian education positions here but been lucky working as an assistant here so I really hope you can find some place that accepts you!


----------



## oak (Jan 7, 2022)

Just me rambling about my rabbit again, don't mind me I know I've been bringing her up a lot.


Spoiler



Well it's been 2 days since my rabbit passed and I still haven't been able to clean up her little area. It's my last piece of her and there's tuffs of her white fur everywhere. I grabbed one and put it in a jar which is kinda weird but it was so soft and it reminds me of petting her. I really should clean up though cause her rabbit poops are still in the litter box. The little piles look like Nesquik cereal lmao.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 7, 2022)

getting real tired of youtube constantly giving me vegan (or, more specifically, "anti-meat") adverts. if you want to be vegan, go for it, it's none of my business, but i hate being shamed for eating meat as if i don't already have an iron deficiency lmao, not that people should be required to have a reason for eating it beyond "it tastes good" anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> getting real tired of youtube constantly giving me vegan (or, more specifically, "anti-meat") adverts. if you want to be vegan, go for it, it's none of my business, but i hate being shamed for eating meat as if i don't already have an iron deficiency lmao, not that people should be required to have a reason for eating it beyond "it tastes good" anyway.


Yeah some aimed **** really grinds my gears especially the stuff I get over at instagram. luckily i got adblocker for youtube since i mainly use it on laptopbut yeah the mobile ads I get ughhghhg.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 7, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah some aimed **** really grinds my gears especially the stuff I get over at instagram. luckily i got adblocker for youtube since i mainly use it on laptopbut yeah the mobile ads I get ughhghhg.



it just really bugs me because you don't know people's medical background or lifestyle etc. (although, again, "it tastes good" is reason enough lol) and have no right to shame them. it also acts as though sustainable and ethical farming/farmers don't exist. if anything, they should be targeting corporations producing meat etc. that _aren't _instead of going after the average person who enjoys meat or the industry as a whole.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> it just really bugs me because you don't know people's medical background or lifestyle etc. (although, again, "it tastes good" is reason enough lol) and have no right to shame them. it also acts as though sustainable and ethical farming/farmers don't exist. if anything, they should be targeting corporations producing meat etc. that _aren't _instead of going after the average person who enjoys meat or the industry as a whole.


^^^exactly.

I also hate those "lol support some corrupt food delivery company, get this and that app" Like, no, I feel sorry for those who have to take these jobs but I also don't want to support it further.


----------



## Chris (Jan 7, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> getting real tired of youtube constantly giving me vegan (or, more specifically, "anti-meat") adverts. if you want to be vegan, go for it, it's none of my business, but i hate being shamed for eating meat as if i don't already have an iron deficiency lmao, not that people should be required to have a reason for eating it beyond "it tastes good" anyway.


I think a lot of companies are just jumping on the Veganuary bandwagon right now. It should hopefully calm down next month. I went into Morrisons this afternoon and there were loads of ads for their vegan options... at the start of the aisle that leads to their meat counter. 

I'm low in B9, B12, and iron due to an improperly functioning protein receptor and my doctors recommendation for that was to eat more red meat, so I just try to ignore these ads because they are incorrectly targeted. Definitely don't feel bad for doing what is best for your own health.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2022)

^Yeah I do eat most meat except pork for reasons but I also take some vitamins for other reasons, so yeah eat what you like and is best for you indeed.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 7, 2022)

Chris said:


> I think a lot of companies are just jumping on the Veganuary bandwagon right now. It should hopefully calm down next month. I went into Morrisons this afternoon and there were loads of ads for their vegan options... at the start of the aisle that leads to their meat counter.
> 
> I'm low in B9, B12, and iron due to an improperly functioning protein receptor and my doctors recommendation for that was to eat more red meat, so I just try to ignore these ads because they are incorrectly targeted. Definitely don't feel bad for doing what is best for your own health.



oh, that might explain it. the ad i just got was called, like, "no meat" or something, but it's definitely not the first one i've had recently. i have anemia and had to be prescribed extra strength B12 tablets (although they don't do them anymore, so i'm on regular store-bought ones atm) due to my low levels, and my girlfriend's levels are so bad she has to have a series of injections in the next few weeks. it's always pretty weird to me that people don't consider these things when pushing that everyone should be meat-free and anyone who isn't supports animal abuse etc. (although a lot of vegans thankfully aren't like that.)


----------



## Chris (Jan 7, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> oh, that might explain it. the ad i just got was called, like, "no meat" or something, but it's definitely not the first one i've had recently. i have anemia and had to be prescribed extra strength B12 tablets (although they don't do them anymore, so i'm on regular store-bought ones atm) due to my low levels, and my girlfriend's levels are so bad she has to have a series of injections in the next few weeks. it's always pretty weird to me that people don't consider these things when pushing that everyone should be meat-free and anyone who isn't supports animal abuse etc. (although a lot of vegans thankfully aren't like that.)


I think I'm in the same boat as your girlfriend. I typically get B12 injections every three months but there have been several occasions where my levels dipped so low I needed them every other day. It was not fun. 

Going meat-free isn't everyone. I was vegetarian in my teens and honestly I don't miss it. Going without meat for a few years actually gave me a new appreciation for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2022)

Yeah I tried going more or less vegetarian/vegan when I could for some long time, now I can eat most stuff not pork and yeah as long as you don't have just one of them everyday it works.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 7, 2022

Also feeling allergic again hope it's just that ugh.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 7, 2022)

Chris said:


> I think I'm in the same boat as your girlfriend. I typically get B12 injections every three months but there have been several occasions where my levels dipped so low I needed them every other day. It was not fun.
> 
> Going meat-free isn't everyone. I was vegetarian in my teens and honestly I don't miss it. Going without meat for a few years actually gave me a new appreciation for it.



yeah, her doctor said it was good she came in otherwise she might've needed a transfusion or something. i haven't had a blood test since the first one over a year ago, so i don't know what my levels are like now (although my diet hasn't changed) but my legs have started aching when i wake up every morning, which i've heard can be caused by iron deficiency, so i'm hoping i don't unknowingly need injections too.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 7, 2022)

I finally saw a game I had been wanting for years at an affordable price and was in stellar condition but the minute I tell my mother about it it was sold 1 minute ago  (Its nothing big in the grand scheme of things because much worse things could happen.)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 7, 2022)

kinda bummed that now Im back home I don't have a vehicle to use. Before Christmas my company car that I also use for personal use was in the workshop getting some minor work done on it, but apparently some parts didn't come in time and now it's sitting in the workshop dysfunctional and in pieces lol. I don't know how I'm going to get to work on Monday, or rather I don't know who I'm going to ask for a ride. I don't want to ask my boss because I feel that's awkward, and he doesn't live near me, and I'm not really close enough to anyone else at work to ask them either. I'm already feeling really nervous about starting back at work and this is just making me more stressed


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 7, 2022)

really want the flareon build-a-bear to go with my jolteon and vaporeon (and lowkey want the glaceon too), but build-a-bear insists on only selling them as online exclusive bundles, so you have to pay £20 extra for ugly pyjamas i don't even want and would never use   geez, just let me buy the bear on its own.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 7, 2022)

My ear is blocked and I can't hear it's terrible


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 8, 2022)

I should just save time and say what I’m happy about right now instead of what I’m unhappy about. So here’s my list:


Spoiler: Rainy’s happy list



nothing


Edit ok that made me a little happier


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 8, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> My ear is blocked and I can't hear it's terrible


Flush it with warm water.
But before doing it, put some ear drops in your ear first and I recommend Debrox. It works great for me and I get really blocked ears which imo doesn't seem normal.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2022)

Need to wait until night to play brilliant diamond cause Umbreon, lol. Or just try and get ribbons for the better massages lol.


----------



## justina (Jan 8, 2022)

Hate being woken up too early because of a nightmare. The fact the nightmare was about work makes it much worse..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2022)

Wow so Cresselia has a 0.4 catch rate why do I even try...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> really want the flareon build-a-bear to go with my jolteon and vaporeon (and lowkey want the glaceon too), but build-a-bear insists on only selling them as online exclusive bundles, so you have to pay £20 extra for ugly pyjamas i don't even want and would never use   geez, just let me buy the bear on its own.


that's why I haven't bought any of them, I would love to have the Jolteon one since that's one of my favorite Pokemon but ugh so much money 



so it's been almost four days since I ordered this thing and not only has the seller not shipped it, but I've also sent them a message which they have not replied to. I really don't want to go through this bs again, and if I have to cancel the order (or if the seller cancels it) I won't be happy. it would be nice if they at least sent me a message to lmk what's going on


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> that's why I haven't bought any of them, I would love to have the Jolteon one since that's one of my favorite Pokemon but ugh so much money
> 
> 
> 
> so it's been almost four days since I ordered this thing and not only has the seller not shipped it, but I've also sent them a message which they have not replied to. I really don't want to go through this bs again, and if I have to cancel the order (or if the seller cancels it) I won't be happy. it would be nice if they at least sent me a message to lmk what's going on


Ugh that is definitely the worst bs going on with people selling or just when they're supposed to reply... Like come on we know they see it, just... reply gdi lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so it's been almost four days since I ordered this thing and not only has the seller not shipped it, but I've also sent them a message which they have not replied to. I really don't want to go through this bs again, and if I have to cancel the order (or if the seller cancels it) I won't be happy. it would be nice if they at least sent me a message to lmk what's going on


update: they finally dropped it off this morning thank goodness. never did get a reply to my message though. I almost wonder (based on their profile) if they're older folk and don't know how to use tech very well lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> update: they finally dropped it off this morning thank goodness. never did get a reply to my message though. I almost wonder (based on their profile) if they're older folk and don't know how to use tech very well lol.


That, new to it or just don't know how to handle shipping overseas lol.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 8, 2022)

me watching donut somehow go through again for a second week despite _literally not being able to sing_  i want to physically fight every member of this tasteless audience.


----------



## Neb (Jan 8, 2022)

Looks like the laceration on my tongue has become a scar. It doesn’t hurt, but it’s depressing I’ll be stuck with it permanently.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 8, 2022)

Mom still didn't say anything related to New Year or what so ever. Decided to not wish her a happy birthday and she didn't seem to bother either. Okay I guess then.

Also: Got bad teeth pain once again and will be able to go to the dentist the 20th January.. I know I'll get some injections and there will be quite some work. I hate injections, that's the reason I pushed so long to not go to dentist, but now it's just impossible to continue like that. My right side is swollen, even on the outside we can see it now and I just don't understand why it keeps happening. I don't eat sweets, I take care of my teeth, yet I get literally nonstop infections in my mouth and now I have this huge inflammation under / in my teeth, tzzz

	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2022

Oh yeah also bought two Tamagotchis in new condition and described as working perfectly fine. One does, the other not. The one that I could sell for good is the not working one, the reason I accepted to buy for quite a high price. U-U


----------



## Neb (Jan 8, 2022)

I was going to order from a Starbucks, but they closed early and didn’t lock the door. The guy behind the counter wouldn’t tell me directly, so he had a different barista laugh at me and apologize disingenuously. I understand they close early there, but I wish they weren’t so rude about it.

Also I was at a bookstore today and these four girls kept staring at me. One walked and said you’re fat (even though I’m not that overweight).


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 8, 2022)

I has a really nice connection with this girl I used to work with. She fell off the face of the earth about three months ago. It’s been so long, and I shouldn’t be worried but I am. It’s likely over. She isn’t coming back, and I made an attempt to contact her. She isn’t responding despite being active. I’m not sure where it went wrong. I really should move on, but it’s hard not having closure. I still think about the “what ifs.”


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2022)

I had wanted to get this project completed today but I still have about half of it left to go. Luckily it's not due until noon on Tuesday, but I start a new course tomorrow  and have approx 10hrs of lectures/tutorials over Mon/Tues.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2022)

my prescription has been delayed for like a week and so I've been out of it for 3-4 days, since today is Sunday my doctor isn't in so ig I'll have to wait til tomorrow to have it approved. meanwhile I've been really tired for the last couple days and I can't seem to get anything done at all :,,,,)


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 9, 2022)

i don't have the energy to even be awake today, let alone do anything, and it's just making me feel worse.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

can someone please fix basically any art software so the default is not removing lineart lines jesus


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2022)

I ran out of developer while doing my hair and can't get anymore before Tuesday afternoon. It looks awful and I need to have my webcam on 9:30-3:30 tomorrow.


----------



## Cuddle bunny (Jan 9, 2022)

Life is brothering me


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 9, 2022)

Its such a shame that 2022 had to start off with the same repeat of the events that happened in the past couple of years. Feel like everything is just stuck in a loop.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2022)

this character I created over a decade ago which I'm currently trying to draw is colored with all the same color (cause it was drawn in Flipnote Studio so I could only use red and blue, or patterns of red/blue to make lighter shades) so in having a hell of a time trying to decide how I want to color her now lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2022)

my golden retriever plushie got some junk stuck to the fur on her arm and I'm having a hard time getting it off


----------



## skweegee (Jan 9, 2022)

Had a few days at work without the micromanager which was a relief. Unfortunately they are scheduled to be back later this week which I am not looking forward to in the slightest.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2022)

Our government/health authority, I hope you feel big pain from what you've done.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2022)

My ability to concentrate has vanished. I need to get this report finished before a tutorial at 9:30am tomorrow morning so I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2022)

I need to refill my black hairdye but cba going down again to the store


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2022)

Spoiler: FIV and eventual cat death



both my kittens were set to be spayed today. we arranged for them to have bloodwork done beforehand, which informed us that they both have FIV, a virus that has no cure and is going to kill them. mazikeen’s (my tabby) is more progressed and she does not have much time left. alize (black and white) is not showing symptoms yet, but she will.

but they’re both dying. they aren’t even 6 months old yet and they’re going to die. we’ve only had them 2 months. i can’t ****ing believe this. i give up. **** everything.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 10, 2022)

xara said:


> Spoiler: FIV and eventual cat death
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



hey, xara, i don't know if you want people to reply to this, and i don't know what tests your vet(s) did exactly, but since you've said they're not even 6 months yet, is there any chance that even one of them produced a false positive due to inheriting fiv antibodies from their mother? these don't usually go away until 6 months and over, and tests can't usually distinguish between the two. since you said one of them is more progressed, maybe you and/or your vet has already considered this, but i figured i'd maybe mention it anyway. of course if your vet is sure it isn't a false positive and they do genuinely have the virus, i'm really sorry -- i can't imagine what you must be going through. my DMs are always open even if you just want to vent without a reply. there's no judgement here. i know how difficult it is to lose cats.


----------



## oak (Jan 10, 2022)

xara said:


> Spoiler: FIV and eventual cat death
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hey Xara, I'm sorry you got this shocking news. I hope your vet told you that some cats live full long lifes with FIV, just like any human with HIV. My friend adopted a kitten with FIV and she hasn't gotten sick once in years. I'm sure your vet told you the worst possible outcome but just remember there is hope. I know how deeply you love your cats though so I'm sorry about their diagnosis.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2022)

Had to have dairy milk (lactose-free so didn't get too bad)but I'm glad I switched to non-dairy cause it taste disgusting.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 10, 2022)

oak said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Xara, I'm sorry you got this shocking news. I hope your vet told you that some cats live full long lifes with FIV, just like any human with HIV. My friend adopted a kitten with FIV and she hasn't gotten sick once in years. I'm sure your vet told you the worst possible outcome but just remember there is hope. I know how deeply you love your cats though so I'm sorry about their diagnosis.





Spoiler



my grandmas cat lived for 21 years with it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 10, 2022)

I only have one collectible that goes with my Aurora. Wish I had more star collectibles but i can't get any atm because i'm saving up.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2022)

Off into a 13hr void armed with Red Bull and classical music. Hoping to emerge with a completed report that coherently explains my findings on how this particular SARS-CoV-2 variant arose. And if not I'll go insane trying.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 10, 2022)

family being [a word i can't say]. some _idiot _let my kitten get outside even after i warned them that having the sofa by the door would allow her to sneak out. don't know how long she was out there, but she was waiting at the door soaking wet. obviously i get mad about it because she's supposed to be an indoor cat, and if they keep letting her out -- accidentally or otherwise -- she's going to get used to it and keep crying to do so and be more inclined to escape etc. my brother sticks his a-hole nose in and is like, "all cats are outdoor cats" because he doesn't have a single braincell in his right-leaning, can't-flush-a-toilet head. i tell him to mind his own business because they're not his cats, and his retort is, "oh, i'll let them starve in the summer then," and frankly i don't know how his girlfriend can stand him for more than five seconds, so i tell him, "go ahead, we'll get you done for animal cruelty," and my dad's like, "keeping them inside is cruel" as if he's ever googled whether or not it is let alone consulted a vet, and all in all i'm just sick of literally everyone in this household being completely brain-dead and "it's my way or no way" because heaven forbid you try to accommodate or listen to anyone other than yourself.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 10, 2022)

Chris said:


> Off into a 13hr void armed with Red Bull and classical music. Hoping to emerge with a completed report that coherently explains my findings on how this particular SARS-CoV-2 variant arose. And if not I'll go insane trying.


Well, classical music is coherence in its most beautiful form, so I think you'll be good! And, armed with Red Bull, you'll crank that report out in no time.


----------



## amemome (Jan 10, 2022)

Two rants about my L I F E


Spoiler: job and future rant



I'm so inadequate and average in everything I do professionally, and feel like my current job isn't helping me with future prospects. I also suck at learning in an unstructured environment (aka on my own) and more school/ bootcamp/ targeted help is big money that is going to hurt to cough up. I hate feeling like none of my work means anything or is redundant. My boss wants me to reinvent a wheel he doesn't even need to use and nobody would find a need for, and it's stressing me out because I don't even know enough to make the wheel in the first place.





Spoiler: feeling sick despite rarely leaving my house



I also have a huge headache and indigestion and am starting to get hot in the face. I'm wondering if this might be signs of COVID or a flu (both are super active where I'm currently located), and if so it's so upsetting because I stayed indoors almost all the time the entire 2 years and counting of COVID just to possibly get COVID the one time my fully vaccinated and boosted self goes outside to meet my also fully vaccinated and boosted friends. Sad.... 

Also with at-home tests super hard to come by here, I would have to risk potentially exposing other people to the illness by going to an appointment.  

I'm hoping I'm just super fatigued and burnt out which is why I'm starting to get sick, but there's a real chance...


----------



## Loriii (Jan 10, 2022)

My girlfriend of whom I lived in/with for 16 years passed away a few days ago...


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 10, 2022)

Loriii said:


> My girlfriend of whom I lived in/with for 16 years passed away a few days ago...


Ohh my gosh, I am soo sorry  you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 10, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Ohh my gosh, I am soo sorry  you will be in my thoughts and prayers.



Oh yeah, I feel really horrible. She's been my life for all these years and also thought, she was gone too soon (at age 39). I can't imagine my life without her. Now, I don't know where to start. 

Thank you, though, I appreciate that a lot.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 10, 2022)

Loriii said:


> Oh yeah, I feel really horrible. She's been my life for all these years and also thought, she was gone too soon (at age 39). I can't imagine my life without her. Now, I don't know where to start.
> 
> Thank you, though, I appreciate that a lot.


I can't even imagine, you know my inbox is always open if you ever need someone to talk to, even if its just to get random thoughts out.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 10, 2022)

Every time I try to play Animal Crossing I have to turn it off because it's so overwhelming. I wish I could just go back to the beggining when my island was just like at the start. I would literally pay someone to take my Switch and just make my island look like how it did  when the game first started. AUGHGHGHGHHGHGHH. They succeeded at making a very stressful game lol. I just wanna have fun with it again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2022)

xara said:


> Spoiler: FIV and eventual cat death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no xara, I'm so sorry to hear about this. that's absolutely devastating. I'll definitely be keeping you in my thoughts, I wish there was some way I could just take away all your pain 


edit: just read others' messages above. I'll be hoping that at least one of them can make it. I don't know much about it myself because I've never had a cat with that problem. best we can do is hope that they live good lives no matter how long they're here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2022)

I attempted to buy something using Paypal's 4-payment plan, and even though it was denied they still put a hold onto my bank account for the amount they were gonna take out. like why in the world would they do that unless I was approved lol, what a joke


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 10, 2022)

two things! awesome!!



Spoiler: ptsd?!?!



i think i might have ptsd but i really don't want to self-diagnose. on sunday, i was at the supermarket with my friends and we entered the baby aisle. in feb, i lost my younger brother to a sickness. seeing all the diapers, baby fomula, etc.. really made me sad? i will kinda sick in there. weird.





Spoiler: I HATE COVID!



aside from that, i'm just so afraid of this new covid strain. i heard that it's super transmittable. im scared. we've (my family and i) already gotten both doses, but i'm scared that if any of my family members get it, they'll give it to me, and i just don't feel healthy anymore. ughhh, tired of this.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 10, 2022)

One of my best friends on twitter has been gone all day and i am so ****ing worried I'll lose him he didn't even do a goodnight post last night and that's very unusual and worrying i am so scared and panicking i desperately want him to  come back


----------



## Neb (Jan 10, 2022)

Whelp I left my first negative Google review. I was browsing a Japanese bookstore today and the employees kept gossiping that I was going to steal something. They watched me like a hawk for nearly a _half hour. _While I know I was carrying a backpack they could’ve just asked me to take it off. This isn’t even the first bad experience there! The first time was when an employee accused me of staring and later smirked from the checkout. That’s the last time I go to _that_ location.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 11, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> edit: just read others' messages above. I'll be hoping that at least one of them can make it. I don't know much about it myself because I've never had a cat with that problem. best we can do is hope that they live good lives no matter how long they're here.



it's a bit of a complicated/confusing disease. i've been researching it a fair bit this evening, and some people say different things. i've seen some sources say the life expectancy is only 5-6 years (_after _diagnosis, not from birth) while others say FIV-positive cats commonly live normal lifespans so long as they don't also have feline leukemia virus. i don't know exactly what tests etc. xara's vet did, or what they told her, but since she said her kittens aren't 6 months old yet, there's a chance that at least one of them isn't truly positive and has only produced a false positive due to inheriting the antibodies from an FIV-positive mother. these don't go away until after 6-8 months, so cats get tested in intervals after that to see if it was a true positive or not. obviously i understand this news is a shock, especially after what she's been through recently, but hopefully xara knows/learns that while FIV does suck and present hurdles, it's not necessarily a death sentence, and a lot of monitoring/vigilance is simply required on the part of the owner(s) as well as vet visits every 6 months (and bloodwork/urine tests/etc. annually) to check for illness/disease.


----------



## VioletUV (Jan 11, 2022)

Spoiler: job rant i guess?



i can easily tell what my supervisor thinks of most of the staff at work, even my work friends easily, but i can't tell what he thinks of me, and it's bothering me because he acts so quiet around me. not quiet in a calm way, but quiet in a very awkward way. and it's weird that when we do the individual staff catch-ups, he so far always finds a way to bring up the two former employees that i got along with, and it just is weird.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh my tummy doesn't feel the best


----------



## JemAC (Jan 11, 2022)

Tested positive for Covid, feeling very rough and can't fall asleep ☹


----------



## xara (Jan 11, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hey, xara, i don't know if you want people to reply to this, and i don't know what tests your vet(s) did exactly, but since you've said they're not even 6 months yet, is there any chance that even one of them produced a false positive due to inheriting fiv antibodies from their mother? these don't usually go away until 6 months and over, and tests can't usually distinguish between the two. since you said one of them is more progressed, maybe you and/or your vet has already considered this, but i figured i'd maybe mention it anyway. of course if your vet is sure it isn't a false positive and they do genuinely have the virus, i'm really sorry -- i can't imagine what you must be going through. my DMs are always open even if you just want to vent without a reply. there's no judgement here. i know how difficult it is to lose cats.





oak said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Xara, I'm sorry you got this shocking news. I hope your vet told you that some cats live full long lifes with FIV, just like any human with HIV. My friend adopted a kitten with FIV and she hasn't gotten sick once in years. I'm sure your vet told you the worst possible outcome but just remember there is hope. I know how deeply you love your cats though so I'm sorry about their diagnosis.





xSuperMario64x said:


> oh no xara, I'm so sorry to hear about this. that's absolutely devastating. I'll definitely be keeping you in my thoughts, I wish there was some way I could just take away all your pain
> 
> 
> edit: just read others' messages above. I'll be hoping that at least one of them can make it. I don't know much about it myself because I've never had a cat with that problem. best we can do is hope that they live good lives no matter how long they're here.



thank you guys so much. both kittens are asleep right now and are doing relatively okay, but mazikeen’s belly is full of fluid (visibly so) and she is also a bit lethargic and moving slowly. she is most definitely sick, but alize is thankfully still asymptomatic. we’ll hopefully be speaking to our vet sometime today, and will be getting a second opinion as well. thank you guys again for responding; i really appreciate it. ❤



Loriii said:


> My girlfriend of whom I lived in/with for 16 years passed away a few days ago...



god. i’m so so sorry. i can’t even imagine the pain you must be in right now. sending lots of love and virtual hugs your way. 



JemAC said:


> Tested positive for Covid, feeling very rough and can't fall asleep ☹



oh no! i’m so sorry. i hope you feel better soon, and that you’re able to get some sleep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2022)

Spoiler



apparently my grandpa may have covid and he's not doing so well. my mom told me that if he goes into some kind of arrest the nurses aren't allowed to bring him out of it because he already has so many other health issues and dementia. 

I guess if he goes then he won't be in any pain/suffering anymore, but it still makes me so upset


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 11, 2022)

xara said:


> thank you guys so much. both kittens are asleep right now and are doing relatively okay, but mazikeen’s belly is full of fluid (visibly so) and she is also a bit lethargic and moving slowly. she is most definitely sick, but alize is thankfully still asymptomatic. we’ll hopefully be speaking to our vet sometime today, and will be getting a second opinion as well. thank you guys again for responding; i really appreciate it. ❤



will mazikeen be going back to the vet for the fluid? hopefully they're okay !! whether it's a symptom of the FIV or something they've caught because of a weakened immune system (or maybe something else entirely and this is bad timing), it can probably be treated, and it takes several severe illnesses before an FIV-positive cat is in serious trouble <3


----------



## JemAC (Jan 11, 2022)

xara said:


> oh no! i’m so sorry. i hope you feel better soon, and that you’re able to get some sleep.



Thank you Xara ❤

Also I really hope you get some positive news from the vets, as others have said many cats can live long lives with FIV and I really hope that will be the same case for your lovely little kitties. It's good to hear that Alize is asymptomatic but really sorry about Mazikeen, as daringred has said it could potentially be from something else and can hopefully be treated, I really hope they're okay and the vets are able to help. 
I'm so sorry you're going through all this, after everything else you've been through this is just so unfair, if you ever want to talk or even just rant I'm always happy to listen and give any support. Sending bug hugs to you and your lovely kittens ❤


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2022)

People who sit and tell detailed family story stuff that maybe one person in the company knows about, like hello we're 2-3 other people who couldn't care less about the same **** you tell every day, like we heard that stuff like thrice the least, we're sorry but it's like, can you talk about something else lol.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 11, 2022)

my mini-fridge kicked the bucket. not sure how long it's been down for, but i went to get a yogurt, and the whole thing was room temperature -- green light on the back was flashing and making a beeping sound. tried taking the back off and dusting it out (it was _really _dusty), but the two bolts were insanely rusty, so i think it was just knackered. had to order a new one for £40 f.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 11, 2022)

ONCE A-****ING-GAIN, my parents have zero respect of my privacy and went throu my stuff. For the third time that I'm aware of atleast.

I was at work and my mom was looking for a specific pair of her pants. Instead of texting me or just wearing different pants, she had the BRILLIANT idea to go throu my clothes to try to find it.

Here's the part that prob gets me the most. She doesn't use common sense. I just put away ALL my clothes. Everything. Everythin in the dryer, everythin in the chair that I pile all my clean clothes on cause I am a procrastinator, any clean or dirty clothing is in its proper place. She knows this, and I know she knows I did all that cause she made a comment about it. I already was looking for a shirt of hers that may have gotten mixed up in my laundry, but after looking in my closet and pile, I did not find it and I told her that. I was ALREADY looking for clothing that wasn't mine. If I had her ****in pants, I wound have given them to her.

But God FORBID that I did that to them, if I went sifting throu their stuff to find somethin of mine. They would throw a damn fit. I can't pet the dog in their room without them asking me what I'm doing. The hypocrisy.

Also the transformer outside keeps trying to blow so it keeps flickering the power. I've lost count around five.


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 11, 2022)

went for my booster jab after work.. went well and everything but feeling the effects now and feel nauseas. it's already 11:30pm so probably best to head to bed and see how I feel in the morning


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2022)

why does finding a part-time that suits my needs/accommodations have to be so ****ing hard, I honest to god feel like crying out of frustration right about now


----------



## Misha (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm on new hormonal medication and I can't tell if the headaches and stomach problems I'm having are because of that or are from my usual chronic health issues. It lists those as common side effects but because my body having those problems often anyway I just can't tell and it's frustrating me.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 12, 2022)

I really don’t want to do fills for my job right now. I haven’t been feeling my best and I’m already at 43 hours a week of permanent hours. So when I showed up to my Tuesday/ Wednesday and they don’t answer the door even though I know they are home. Im more than ok with that because I don’t want the hours and I’m tired of being sick so much lately. I’m tired of being tired. I should be allowed to say no I don’t want to without the office people getting irritated with me.


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 12, 2022)

My husband got covid, and now my baby seems to be showing signs despite him isolating. :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm all out of my favorite instant noodles


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 12, 2022)

I realized that on January 30th I have "8:50-15:00 no water" (i think, it's messy) written down and I have no clue what this could mean. 

It could be a doctor's appointment but it seems too long and I normally don't have to make appts that far in advance. I can't think of any events it could be either.

I've had this planner for almost a year so it's possible I wrote it down months prior thinking it was a different month. I have no recollection of this.

I'm at a loss. Any ideas? I tried searching my emails but nothing came up. There's an information session for volunteering that day I'd like to go to if possible.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2022)

Lost 4hrs of work and needed to redo it. I need it for tomorrow morning so couldn't even take the time to destress first. Now it's done I'm not even happy but rather just feel drained.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2022)

Idiot government putting on new restrictions they've had 2 years planning so they wouldn't have to do them, nor do they make any use or support businesses for it. Big fat sigh.

Also public transport where I live is the worst handled **** ever, guess that happens when you let right-wing people decide over that.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 12, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I realized that on January 30th I have "8:50-15:00 no water" (i think, it's messy) written down and I have no clue what this could mean.
> 
> It could be a doctor's appointment but it seems too long and I normally don't have to make appts that far in advance. I can't think of any events it could be either.
> 
> ...


My first thought would be a doctor's appointment too. It would be either something that you're getting anesthesia for, though even still, you can usually have water up to 2-3 hours beforehand. Or it could be something like a blood glucose test (oddly specific example, I know lol) where they don't want you to eat or drink anything beforehand. Though I feel that you'd remember if you had either of those types of appointments scheduled...

Other than that, I have no clue! Would you have set a random water fasting time for a personal health reason or goal? Instead of a fast from food, a fast from water?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I realized that on January 30th I have "8:50-15:00 no water" (i think, it's messy) written down and I have no clue what this could mean.
> 
> It could be a doctor's appointment but it seems too long and I normally don't have to make appts that far in advance. I can't think of any events it could be either.
> 
> ...


What Foreverfox said, or do you have some day they will turn off water and you need to get it other ways than taps?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 12, 2022)

Chris said:


> Lost 4hrs of work and needed to redo it. I need it for tomorrow morning so couldn't even take the time to destress first. Now it's done I'm not even happy but rather just feel drained.


Ugh, losing your work is the absolute worst. That happened to me last night, but on a much smaller scale and I still got frustrated - only in my case, I ended up quitting for the night. It was personal art, so I didn't have to finish it at that time. However, you managed to get it done and even though you don't feel happy, I'm sure subconsciously you are happy to not have it looming over you anymore!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2022)

Poured the wrong end of the salt jar/shaker on my chips so now the plate is full of salt T_T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2022)

you know your mom is deaf when she's playing her music loud as **** in the next room for like 3 hours straight and you can't tell her to turn it down bc she's deaf lol


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 12, 2022)

my dad accidentally let lisa out again. claimed nobody had opened the door, but i knew someone had to have because one of our outdoor cats was out, and i had a feeling she'd managed to sneak out at the same time without anyone noticing. went out with my sister (and froze my feet off, oof) and found her about five gardens down because she started meowing when we called her name and came right over to us when we appeared. it's midnight and freezing cold, and i don't know how long she was out there, and the house she was outside of is home to a dog. i wish my dad would take this more seriously, because she seemed a little lost, and the more she escapes, the more inclined she's going to be to keep doing so, which will make it more stressful and difficult -- which is what he complains about -- to keep her as a housecat.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 12, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> My first thought would be a doctor's appointment too. It would be either something that you're getting anesthesia for, though even still, you can usually have water up to 2-3 hours beforehand. Or it could be something like a blood glucose test (oddly specific example, I know lol) where they don't want you to eat or drink anything beforehand. Though I feel that you'd remember if you had either of those types of appointments scheduled...
> 
> Other than that, I have no clue! Would you have set a random water fasting time for a personal health reason or goal? Instead of a fast from food, a fast from water?





Alienfish said:


> What Foreverfox said, or do you have some day they will turn off water and you need to get it other ways than taps?



Thank you guys so much for the help!! As said as Alienfish said it I remembered: due to construction or something the water is going to be turned off. I wrote it down like two days ago lol (look I have adhd okay)

I don't think I would've remembered on my own so thank you two for all the help!


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 12, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Thank you guys so much for the help!! As said as Alienfish said it I remembered: due to construction or something the water is going to be turned off. I wrote it down like two days ago lol (look I have adhd okay)
> 
> I don't think I would've remembered on my own so thank you two for all the help!


Nice!! Yeah, as soon as I read Alienfish's thought I was like, oooo, yeah that's a good one. Glad that was it!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 12, 2022)

Spoiler: TW Death of Pet (not mine)



I found out at work today that a dog I used to always dry off, one of my favourite ones, passed away.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 13, 2022)

Its my one year anniversary of having parosmia.

my mom was gonna make me some food i liked but plans fell through so ofc i tried to be chill about it (cuz my mom is still awesome) still the pizza's taste made my whole situation feel a little too real.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 13, 2022)

There's going to be a beanie babies movie?


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2022)

_Deleted._


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Thank you guys so much for the help!! As said as Alienfish said it I remembered: due to construction or something the water is going to be turned off. I wrote it down like two days ago lol (look I have adhd okay)
> 
> I don't think I would've remembered on my own so thank you two for all the help!


Glad I could help, it sounded like stuff we have when they turn off water in the apartment buildings here  

	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2022

Also dear authorities; predicting scenarios and slapping restrictions randomly is not how you do it...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2022)

I just love love love how transphobic my family can be. if they want me to be comfortable visiting them, then they need to stop being so close minded and rude abot trans ppl.


----------



## Dim (Jan 13, 2022)

Another terrible day. I'm just so frustrated right now.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 13, 2022)

JemAC said:


> Tested positive for Covid, feeling very rough and can't fall asleep ☹


I'm a bit late, but I hope you feel better soon Jem! ☹❤❤


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2022)

_Deleted._


----------



## justina (Jan 13, 2022)

Just got an email from work that my health insurance is going up 10% starting tomorrow. Too bad my pay isn’t going up 10% lol


----------



## nyx~ (Jan 13, 2022)

I've been sick for the past 4 days and I'm done with it lol. It's like I stop having one symptom and then another thing starts. I tested negative for covid today so idk what it could be but I'm over it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2022)

Still pissed they sold the ski jumping rights to this channel group who obviously doesn't care about airing it on actual television, just cares about their dumb pay to view streaming online ****. Like okay why did you acquire then you dumb pigs.


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 13, 2022)

house hunting is depressing


----------



## JemAC (Jan 13, 2022)

S.J. said:


> I'm a bit late, but I hope you feel better soon Jem! ☹❤❤



Thank you @S.J., feeling pretty run down with it and still not sleeping but hoping to feel better soon  ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2022)

i have no clue where this bout of tiredness came from, but I was half asleep trying to drive home and I've been sleeping off and on for the last 4 or so hours. and it's only 6pm.

I hate when I'm having a decent day and then my mind decides at like 11am "oh yeah btw today's gonna be one of your super tired/low energy/ability days" and calls it good. that's why I can't work full time, imagine having 8 hours on your shift and being close to falling asleep before you make it past the third hour, then repeating that process three out of the five workdays of the week. not a fun time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2022)

my dog ate another stink bug wtfffff


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 13, 2022)

My tummy hurts


----------



## Neurotiker (Jan 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Neb (Jan 14, 2022)

A classmate talked over me and laughed in my face during a Zoom class. I tried to look unaffected, but I don’t know why she had to be so rude. The professor looked frustrated too.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay two things, 1. why tf does my head hurt AGAIN and 2. really wish these canker sores would go away?? like it seems like every day a new one shows up, I now have 3 clustered together and they hurt so much bdjeueheh



omg i've been dealing with the SAME PROBLEM (even my head was hurting too i can't)!! i have such a pestering canker sore right down by one of my teeth so every time i talk or even move my mouth it just hits me with a searing pain. they are the WORST! down with canker sores. they are SICK!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2022)

Saw this super cool dress at a second hand store, fit well from feet to neck but I couldn't get it over my head for some reason, like the opening was super tiny


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 14, 2022)

Oh I feel icky I hate periods


----------



## Beanz (Jan 14, 2022)

i can’t get lan to work on minecraft


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 14, 2022)

I can't catch a break whenever I see so much bad news on TV.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2022)

idk what politicians and advertisers are thinking when they tell me that "illegal immigrants are stealing our jobs and ruining our country", if anything a politician saying that actually makes me wants to support them even less lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 14, 2022)

Oh I feel so lousy


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 14, 2022)

my terminal illness is getting way worse. im just scared its gonna get even more bad that it is now and i wont be able to finish my island,

and also finals are in less than two weeks so im kind of bummed out


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2022)

my dad might have covid, I kinda feel bad for him but I also don't bc he follows those stupid politicians who say that the pandemic is a hoax generated by the liberal media so.... haha

for real though, I'm hoping he can get a test done tomorrow. I can't go to my internship now because I may be exposed. I just went to the store and got some of the Microban spray, and I've been spraying all the high-touch areas in the house, including my room and especially my mom's room because if dad does have it then my mom needs to be extremely careful. praying that he tests negative and it's just the flu or something less severe.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 14, 2022)

I miss my hon, my partner so much. I wake up everyday feeling empty now that she's gone. It's been really hard the past several days. It's been 14 days since we last talked. I still keep counting the days even though I know there is obviously zero chance that we'll ever see each other again.


----------



## Neb (Jan 15, 2022)

I visited my aunt today and she has completely deteriorated. Her liver is damaged from drinking soda every day for decades. Whenever I tried talking to her she started mumbling or fell asleep. The doctor said she has six months left at the most. She did some very questionable things in her life, but it’s still crushing.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 15, 2022)

Spoiler: not the end of the world but



So I had someone I considered my best friend for a very long time. It was close to five years, but we drifted apart. At first, we were talking non-stop and things just changed. There was the ghosting for over a year and no explanation as to why. We used to be super close and inseparable, but now it’s just like none of that stuff happened? We’re both on different paths in life and she’s going to college and has a girlfriend, and I just have no desire to go to college but I’m happy with myself currently. I just chose not to pursue school. All those years we spent talking it went out the window… We have spoken, but it’s not the same. It finally hit me when my birthday passed, and I heard nothing from her, but a few years ago, I got paragraphs about how I was her best friend. And how she hopes I have a great birthday. And that she loves me. It’s funny how things change. Childhood friendships (although we met when I was 17-18 and she was 16.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2022)

Weather. Says it's like +1 C or something but feels like -5 C at least. Really chill and yuck weather


----------



## Clock (Jan 15, 2022)

Not feeling well, maybe i should rest soon


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 15, 2022)

.


----------



## oak (Jan 15, 2022)

Loriii said:


> I miss my hon, my partner so much. I wake up everyday feeling empty now that she's gone. It's been really hard the past several days. It's been 14 days since we last talked. I still keep counting the days even though I know there is obviously zero chance that we'll ever see each other again.


I'm sorry you're going through this, your partner passing is devastating news. I don't know what else to say to help but my heart goes out to you. It sounds like you guys had a special bond.  ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2022)

my dad tested positive for covid 

now my mom's gonna have to get tested, and I won't be able to go back to my internship for a few weeks. also gonna make my dad quarantine in his bedroom downstairs, I do not want my mom getting it. she has enough health issues.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 15, 2022)

My uncle died from covid and I have a neighbor that is stalking me. They keep watching me at the end of the road and just staying in their car for hours on end.


----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2022)

i got my booster shot on monday, and i felt fine. no side effects besides the sore arm and i got chills the night i got the shot but they went away pretty fast. but on thursday i suddenly got a 102 fever and i had a really bad headache and sore eyes?? my eyes hurt to move side to side or to even just look around. yesterday i felt kinda worse i still had the same side effects as thursday, so my parents decided to get me covid tested just in case. i got 2 tests done, i got a nose swab one and a saliva test. the nose swab one came out negative buuuut im still waiting for the saliva test results. im praying my symptoms are just delayed side effects from the booster   but you can't even be too sure these days  today i feel fine though, my fever and headache are gone i just feel kinda dizzy but that's literally it. i really don't wanna have covid  im praying the saliva test comes out negative as well


----------



## Pop-tart (Jan 15, 2022)

I had to call work to let them know that I'm getting tested so I can't come in tomorrow but I always feel so wrong when I have to call in sick, I'm never sure if they believe me or not and it makes me feel like I'm lying even though I know I'm not. Idk it's weird paranoia lol, I just hate the idea of being perceived as a liar


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 15, 2022)

It's been 2 days already and I'm still waiting on my COVID results. I know that the medical departments are working as hard as they can, but the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 16, 2022)

oak said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this, your partner passing is devastating news. I don't know what else to say to help but my heart goes out to you. It sounds like you guys had a special bond.  ❤



Yeah, she had been my life and used to live with me for almost half of my whole life. Thank you oak. I appreciate all the things you said


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 16, 2022)

Some lady married the color pink.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Some lady married the color pink.


Damn that's extreme levels lol...

Also I need to schedule a visit to go re-new my birth control but they always end this time of the year so I hope my place still is open sigh.


----------



## Clock (Jan 16, 2022)

I hate stuffy nose so much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2022)

I hate when I'm really hungry and I don't know what to eat :///////

also being in quarantine sucks ugh



edit: made a post on fb asking my 111 friends if any of them would like to go roller skating and ofc no one replied. I wanna go skate so bad but I don't want to go alone :,,,,,,)

also I asked my dog if he wanted a baby brother (aka when I get another dog, hopefully a newfie) and for some reason I started crying. I don't' even understand my own mind sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

My mom making chicken curry pie despite knowing I can't eat curry  And obviously not caring to make something else for me nor telling me she got other stuff at home that I could eat like wtf...


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2022)

I always make the mistake of smoking when I go out with a large group for drinks. The next day is almost always spent resisting the urge to buy more.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Noticed my Switch Lite started to drift really bad while playing MK8D, online. Tried cleaning with some compressed air so I'll try those tracks again. I mean I do need a new Switch because my battery and I can't get those here so it's mixed feeling it started to crash now lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2022)

made someone a collectible offer but they only get online like once every 2-3 days so waiting for them to return and see my offer is so hard for me to do


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Update: Yeah I tried the same tracks that I noticed drift on again, pretty much as bad especially those sharp turns it was like crashing into invisible walls and also getting this graphics glitches where the walls/backgrounds etc. turn white whenever crashing into them. And noticed my A button doesn't react at all.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 16, 2022)

oh my god i swear i live in a dysfunctional family


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2022)

silver fox plushie is still processing, I assume bc the USPS doesn't operate on Sunday. come on Douglas pls bring my bab home


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2022)

I love this bernese mtn dog plush to pieces, but when I unpacked it yesterday I immediately noticed it smells like some kind of perfume. idk if the previous owner sprayed it with perfume or if that's what her house smells like but whatever, today it's just as strong. it's sitting a foot away and I can definitely still smell it. it's not even really a bad smell, it's just bothering me a lot and I wish it wasn't so strong.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 16, 2022)

really hate those annoying ads that glamorize the army/navy/air force, especially when they're unskippable


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2022)

If I go into work tomorrow there’s a good chance I could pass out and die, and my family doesn’t care.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 16, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> If I go into work tomorrow there’s a good chance I could pass out and die, and my family doesn’t care.


Ok so, I'm your family now and I care, so please don't go in to work tomorrow. 

I'm so sorry they're not seeing that you need them to put your best interest as a priority.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 16, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> -snip-


I’m sorry things aren’t going well! Work should never be stressful and it is to the point of mental breakdowns, I think it’s time to find a different job. Sometimes it’s best to just walk away.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m sorry things aren’t going well! Work should never be stressful and it is to the point of mental breakdowns, I think it’s time to find a different job. Sometimes it’s best to just walk away.



Thank you for your words.  Sadly I have no other options but to work this job until I get my career one, so I can’t leave.  Thank you regardless.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 16, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> snip


Oh dear... Is there a reason why you think this way? Obviously, you don't need to answer if you don't feel comfortable with it. I know it sounds crazy, but I'm sending you prayers that you'll get through it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Oh dear... Is there a reason why you think this way? Obviously, you don't need to answer if you don't feel comfortable with it. I know it sounds crazy, but I'm sending you prayers that you'll get through it.



I’m still experiencing physical symptoms of my heart racing when at work and feeling like I’m going to pass out.  My doctor couldn’t find anything wrong with me and neither could my psychiatrist, but I know it’s happening because when it does happen I have to use all of my willpower _not _to pass out.  I’ve never dealt with this before either, so I don’t know how to get rid of it.

My family doesn’t care and says to “tough it out”.  Realistically there’s a good chance that if I try to tomorrow, I won’t make it.  I need more sleep.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 16, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> snip


Well, your health is very important. It irks me how some people just shrug off the struggles of others and think that "they're weak" or something like that. I don't know about your situation, but maybe you could work something out with your boss about your health? Regardless of the outcome, I hope you get out alive in the end. Stay safe, Midoriya.


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> I’m still experiencing physical symptoms of my heart racing when at work and feeling like I’m going to pass out.  My doctor couldn’t find anything wrong with me and neither could my psychiatrist, but I know it’s happening because when it does happen I have to use all of my willpower _not _to pass out.  I’ve never dealt with this before either, so I don’t know how to get rid of it.
> 
> My family doesn’t care and says to “tough it out”.  Realistically there’s a good chance that if I try to tomorrow, I won’t make it.  I need more sleep.


I'm worried now. Hope everthing turns out okay for you. :c


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 17, 2022)

I’m starting to realize that with some things, it’s better to move on. I just didn’t think it would affect me so much. I’d be lying if I said it didn’t hurt. I’m just wondering what went wrong.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jan 17, 2022)

I have been feeling so sore, and my sides are always burning. sitting up is like a knife. Aweful..

I feel sick, and nauseous every morning, and Ive barely slept. but worst of all, my creativity is at all time low. 

Somethimg seems to always go side ways the week of my birthday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2022)

accidentally woke up at like 1:35, it's now 3:10 and not only can I not go back to sleep but I feel nauseated because I need to eat. but I don't like to eat at this time of day and especially not while I'm trying to sleep. so I'm just lying here feeling sick to my stomach trying to go back to sleep :,,,,,)


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2022)

Now that the sun is starting to rise I'm questioning if my blacks match. Alt fashion problems.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 17, 2022)

My bonded rabbits don’t want to share a sleeping space and they both want the same one. I never see them fight over it or see evidence of it, but Bakugo is making it clear that it’s his place and Sora seems to be respecting that. They still snuggle and groom each other when they’re together, but I’m going to have to see if I can get her interested in a new spot to sleep because she just looks sad laying next to it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2022)

i might have covid lol rip

when I was up in the middle of the night I noticed I had a tiny tiny sore throat or something, and waking up this morning I definitely have a very mild sore throat and a slight cough. I got the vaccine but not the booster (kept putting it off bc I'm terrified of needles), regardless I'm hoping symptoms stay at a minimal. but idk, I don't wanna be sick


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2022)

_Deleted._


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2022)

I don't mind getting a new Switch model but the fact Nintendo is so lazy and laid-back about obvious issues grinds my gears.

Also PoGo, I need 1 more ghost for the 30 goal but of course they give me soft ban on catching Pokémon just because I happen to sit down or the GPS flips like ****ing come on.

This person on Neopets lowkey ghosting just cause I replied a bit late on a matter that I was interested in, like okay why did you ask lol.


----------



## Cutesy (Jan 17, 2022)

My mom will never get off my case about finding a boyfriend. I try to tell her I’m not interested, but she just keeps saying I need to get a life. I forced myself to go on a date yesterday and it was the same as always. There’s never anything really wrong with the guys, and I have a good enough time going out, but my feelings about the whole thing are just completely neutral. There is absolutely no way to get her to understand that I’m unable meet her expectations. Is it really wrong that I can’t force myself to like these people?


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 17, 2022)

Started my period at 4am last night and barely slept.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 17, 2022)

A male band I once had a lot of respect for have released a song (in the hopes of winning Eurovision) where they depict a woman as nothing more than a sexual predator throughout their song. According the singer the song is meant to be a tribute to empowered women when in fact it's insulting to think that all women love nothing more than to get dressed up, head out on the town and seduce men all night long in order to feel empowered. This horrendous song was also accompanied by a video where the male lead singer is half dressed and gets overly close to the new guitarist who happens to be a woman as well. Anyway it's good to know that some men still see us women as nothing more than sexual objects in their various forms of writing rather than open their warped minds and start viewing us as actual human beings.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2022)

Spoiler



I think I might have depression and the fact I still haven't been able to go back to the dentist is probably why.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 17, 2022)

dad just kneed me in the leg for sitting on 'his' side of an otherwise vacant sofa. didn't want to move because i was just waiting for my food, which would be here in a few minutes, and, again, _the rest of the sofa was vacant_. he proceeded to grab me by the collar and try to manhandle me up then barged into my legs several more times. for context, i'm 5'4" and about 91 pounds, he's closer to 6' and triple that weight. no apology. probably won't get one later either. hate this house.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 17, 2022)

- My vaccine status is now no longer accepted, as I didn't get my booster shot (yet).. on the App of my fiancé it showed the expiration date for his pass, but on mine it didn't and still doesn't. Without him I wouldn't have even known that I'm no longer able to go to Restaurants (not like I go often anyways).. but yeah. Great to be one of the early people that got vaccined and now getting in some way punished for it.

- I feel always guilty for sleeping "longer". My little one still wakes up 2 or 3 times a night, so I don't get a lot of deep sleep and I end up laying in bed until 10h or so, depending how long she let's me of course. But I also take a nap sometimes and in general, besides feeding and playing with her I don't have time / motivation for a lot of other things and I feel like I'm doing something wrong, when I see how others are capable of having such a active lifestyle with a baby and I can barely hold the household together.. is it reasonable to feel guilty to take a nap sometimes and stay longer in bed, while my fiancé (who luckily doesn't wake up from the crying in the night) is unable to stay so long in bed? I don't know, but I feel bad for it, but can't help it as I'm so tired it's just impossible for me to do otherwise at the moment T-T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2022)

being sick and depressed is actually the worst combination ever bc you can't mentally do anything and you can't physically do anything either, so you just lie there like a dead piece of meat waiting to get better.

also learned today that my anti-depressant still isn't working like it should, so if I try a new medication this will literally be like the fourth new one I've had to try bc none of the others work


----------



## Beanz (Jan 17, 2022)

i have no motivation to play ac atm, i haven’t played for like a week. i also want to learn blender to make 3D models but i’m overwhelmed and confused.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2022)

wendy's fries are good except they put like 5 tablespoons of salt per fry so I keep having to spit them out ugh


----------



## Loriii (Jan 17, 2022)

I just wish I'd wake up one day having amnesia so I could forget or not remember anything...


----------



## xara (Jan 17, 2022)

my parents have such ugly personalities and attitudes all of the time, to the point that i can barely stand to be around them and hardly leave my room nowadays. my cat and i need to get the hell out of here, but there’s nowhere for us to go.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2022)

im pretty sure i have vertigo, and now it is the only thing that is bothering me. my fever and headache have gone away and both my covid tests came back negative. i want this to go away soooooo bad it is the most uncomfortable feeling ever


----------



## Beanz (Jan 17, 2022)

i _reeeally_ don’t want to go to school tomorrow. i wish we could go virtual because i don’t want to see/interact anyone in person. i got people phobia


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 17, 2022)

ive been sitting outside in my backyard crying for maybe 10 minutes (its not very long, but my parents sent me back here to do chores out in the dark). my parents completely made my heart shatter today. theyve cracked it enough in the past, but today was the final straw.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 17, 2022)

romantic feelings are confusing


----------



## Soigne (Jan 17, 2022)

getting into my head too much again… hh


----------



## King koopa (Jan 17, 2022)

Spoiler: Possible trigger warning 



I think someone likes me but I don't like them back, nor do I talk to them and I really don't know what to do


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2022)

im literally totally balled up in this heated blanket but im still shivering. I likely have a fever, should prob take some ibuprofen.

edit: took two ibuprofen, turned up heated blanket from low to medium, curled up in fetal position. still shivering. rip indeed.


----------



## deana (Jan 17, 2022)

First of all I slipped and fell in the mud, then had to take public transit home covered in mud. Secondly I spent a lot of time thinking about a lot of things but I'm still so undecided on what I want to do


----------



## Loriii (Jan 17, 2022)

deana said:


> First of all I slipped and fell in the mud, then had to take public transit home covered in mud. Secondly I spent a lot of time thinking about a lot of things but I'm still so undecided on what I want to do



hey, I'm sorry for what happened. Though, I still feel like you looked great even covered with mud (I'm not kidding). You surely carried yourself well. I hope you didn't get hurt too much or have bruises or anything. How are you feeling now? Ahh, I hate the feeling of being undecided, confused and probably feeling anxious about lot of things. I've been feeling the same way too, nowadays. Feel free to message/send me a PM if you want to talk about it 



xSuperMario64x said:


> im literally totally balled up in this heated blanket but im still shivering. I likely have a fever, should prob take some ibuprofen.
> 
> edit: took two ibuprofen, turned up heated blanket from low to medium, curled up in fetal position. still shivering. rip indeed.



Get well sooner! You probably just need sleep. Lots of sleep. Hope you feel much better today.


----------



## Merielle (Jan 18, 2022)

I don't think I'm very good with people, and making friends.  I just wish I knew what I've been doing wrong so I could fix it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 18, 2022)

I don’t understand how I can be so tired but can’t sleep


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

my dad is so ****ing useless, there's a lot of stuff that needs to be done and ofc he would rather sit on his ass lol. cats need fed and litter boxes need changed, I'm too sick to do anything and so is my mom but I can guarantee you unless I feed the cats they're gonna go hungry today. 

also pretty sure I've woken up with a headache which literally never happens, and usually the only way I can get rid of it is if I take Excedrin (which rarely works) or go back to sleep (which is basically impossible most of the time).

also also my phone is flat out of storage but every time I try to connect it to my computer to transfer files it gives me a hard time and screws up every chance it gets.


very irritable today so this oughta be fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2022)

They sure did find a ****ty new place for our new workplace in the future like wtf did you have to go to the furthest place away from current one(s) to find it, like lmao there are plenty of empty good offices and spaces closer but nooo lol. hope i quit before that happens lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 18, 2022)

I am so sleepy today what gives


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 18, 2022)

did a rereading of US school shootings, and i still can't believe that they've done basically nothing in regards to gun control despite how recent so many of the worst shootings were. as someone from the UK, where guns are such a non-issue that the average person is a) likely to never see one in-person and b) more likely to be struck by lightning, probably twice, it just baffles (and disgusts) me. there's literally no good argument for not taking action against gun violence, especially when it's been proven to work in other countries, and people need to realize their right to bear arms is not worth more than people's -- _children's_ -- lives. we had one school shooting here in 1996 (and one other mass shooting a decade or so earlier that heavily restricted firearms) that killed 16 little kids aged 5-6 and we as good as banned firearms altogether afterwards because one was _already_ too many. we've only had one mass shooting since in 2010. meanwhile the US saw _more_ kids around that same age die in a school shooting in _2012_ and did essentially nothing. i just- 

i'm sure some others will be all, "the US is bigger than the UK and Australia," or "guns are too widespread now to be properly controlled," or, heaven forbid, "it's our culture," as if that doesn't sound completely _insane, _and all i have to say to those types of responses is make less excuses and more change.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

usually when someone is sick they lose their sense of smell. well not only have I not lost my sense of smell, it's like hyper-active right now, so I can smell every tiny thing in my room and in the house.
there is some kind of smell in my room that I can only smell at my desk and I honest to god cannot imagine where it's coming from but it's really irritating me. now I know what my dog smells and I don't like it. I guess I need to douse my desk area in febreze or something.

edit: apparently this is a newer symptom of COVID-19 called *parosmia*, where something that once smelled normal now smells really gross or unpleasant. that's just nice.


also you know when you're sitting in a super quiet room and you can hear your head making a really faint humming noise? well that sound is like 4x louder rn and that's also irritating me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2022)

Also got to that dumb goal in PoGo when you need to make a new friend... basically asked everyone I know but yeah if someone does play and they haven't added me, please do! Code in signature or ask me directly if you have it disabled.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 18, 2022)

Spoiler: Personal Life issue with a Parent



My mom is such a needy person. All she ever does is ask me to get stuff for her. Simple things like giving her a drink, fixing her earrings, and of course the most annoying one keep on asking me tell my dad stuff. I really don't know what else to say. She's been on my back lately, guilt trips me saying how "Oh I do these things for you and you can't do a simple thing?" acting like as if I didn't care, but I do care its just that she keeps on becoming too demanding of my attention just to make her feel happy. 

Everytime I try to reason with her she called me a "Know it all" and didn't seem to take what I say too seriously. She acts like she is listening but I can tell she isn't because of her sarcasm. I really don't know what else to do. My dad is not much help since he's always lazy most of the time and my Aunt tried to talk with her, but she had a hard time trying to reason with her also. The thing is my mom is suffering from bipolar disorder and she is on medications to treat it, but I feel like her behavior is getting a whole lot worse and its affecting my mental health.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Also got to that dumb goal in PoGo when you need to make a new friend... basically asked everyone I know but yeah if someone does play and they haven't added me, please do! Code in signature or ask me directly if you have it disabled.


I would add you but I haven't been able to play Pokemon GO in a while bc my phone is so low on storage. I'm supposed to get a new phone soon (my phone only supports 3G and once that's over with it won't work anymore, plus I've had it for over 5 years) so I'll be able to play again at that time. maybe if I can get it to work on my tablet I can add you on there.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 18, 2022)

Princess Mipha said:


> - My vaccine status is now no longer accepted, as I didn't get my booster shot (yet).. on the App of my fiancé it showed the expiration date for his pass, but on mine it didn't and still doesn't. Without him I wouldn't have even known that I'm no longer able to go to Restaurants (not like I go often anyways).. but yeah. Great to be one of the early people that got vaccined and now getting in some way punished for it.
> 
> - I feel always guilty for sleeping "longer". My little one still wakes up 2 or 3 times a night, so I don't get a lot of deep sleep and I end up laying in bed until 10h or so, depending how long she let's me of course. But I also take a nap sometimes and in general, besides feeding and playing with her I don't have time / motivation for a lot of other things and I feel like I'm doing something wrong, when I see how others are capable of having such a active lifestyle with a baby and I can barely hold the household together.. is it reasonable to feel guilty to take a nap sometimes and stay longer in bed, while my fiancé (who luckily doesn't wake up from the crying in the night) is unable to stay so long in bed? I don't know, but I feel bad for it, but can't help it as I'm so tired it's just impossible for me to do otherwise at the moment T-T


Just want to tell you, you are not wrong for wanting to nap and sleep longer. I still feel bad for wanting more sleep and wanting a nap and I still don't understand how people have energy or time or desire to do much of anything else while caring for a young child and taking care of a house. Nicholas is 2 and I still feel like I can barely keep up with the house and anything other than taking care of him most of the time. (I will say, this is more so the case lately because he's decided he no longer needs naps. ).

Just know that everything you're feeling is normal, and you are not doing anything wrong for wanting rest. You definitely deserve it! Been thinking about you and hope you enjoyed your first Christmas and New Year with your little one


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would add you but I haven't been able to play Pokemon GO in a while bc my phone is so low on storage. I'm supposed to get a new phone soon (my phone only supports 3G and once that's over with it won't work anymore, plus I've had it for over 5 years) so I'll be able to play again at that time. maybe if I can get it to work on my tablet I can add you on there.


Yeah, fair enough it does take up a lot... And yeah sure, sounds good!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 18, 2022)

Yay! My Tuesday/Wednesday morning answered the door.


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 18, 2022)

Drank too much last night and I've had a stomach ache all day.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 18, 2022)

i'm hungry, i think, but i just don't want to eat or have a taste for anything.


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> Drank too much last night and I've had a stomach ache all day.


Can relate. I was meant to go to a meeting in-person today and I ended up doing it remotely as a result.  

Clear broths and potassium (e.g. bananas) are great for trying to ease symptoms. Hope it passes soon!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 18, 2022)

This is an impersonal post with no information that is a vent post.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

I think my fever is back cause now I'm freezing again, and I really want to sit at my computer so I can do stuff with my blog and whatnot, but the only way I can really get warm is if I lie in bed under my heated blanket :,,,,,)


----------



## CylieDanny (Jan 18, 2022)

I've been sick, and sore for the last few weeks. But im hopefully going to be Better this week..

But worst of all is I have no creative spirits, and its sad. all i can do is stream things because I draw a blank when Im holding a pencil. Ihope it doesnt last..


----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)

I was selling a camisole online for $10. Someone commented requesting 3 different measurements and additional photos, which I posted. They then sent me an offer for $3, which was pretty annoying, as I wouldn't have done those additional requests if I knew they were going to lowball. I counteroffered until they accepted $6. After fees, I made $3 from this transaction.

They just opened a case against me for the camisole, with no explanation. The camisole had only been worn twice and was in perfect condition.

$3 is not worth my time. I only accepted this offer to be nice, considering the effort it takes to print the label, package the item, and bring it to a USPS box. From now on, I will pass on dealing with cheap frickers and simply donate inexpensive clothing. This is the second time I sold something for under $10, and the buyer inexplicably tried to get their money back. For the record, the camisole had originally been bought at $30 on clearance from a boutique.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 18, 2022)

Plume said:


> I was selling a camisole online for $10. Someone commented requesting 3 different measurements and additional photos, which I posted. They then sent me an offer for $3, which was pretty annoying, as I wouldn't have done those additional requests if I knew they were going to lowball. I counteroffered until they accepted $6. After fees, I made $3 from this transaction.
> 
> They just opened a case against me for the camisole, with no explanation. The camisole had only been worn twice and was in perfect condition.
> 
> $3 is not worth my time. I only accepted this offer to be nice, considering the effort it takes to print the label, package the item, and bring it to a USPS box. From now on, I will pass on dealing with cheap frickers and simply donate inexpensive clothing. This is the second time I sold something for under $10, and the buyer inexplicably tried to get their money back. For the record, the camisole had originally been bought at $30 on clearance from a boutique.


Ugh, I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. I've been lowballed for good clothing too before - even clothing I never wore that still had the tags. It's just wrong. Like, you wouldn't go to a store and say, "Excuse me, I don't feel like paying this price, but I'll pay X price." and have them say, "Oh okay, sure!" Why would it be any different for an individual selling something, no matter what selling platform it's on. It's just appalling.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

Spoiler: just a rant



I'm so appalled with myself. our house is so gross and I feel like it's all my fault. though I know it's because I'm doing 3 people's worth of work by myself when I already have difficulty taking care of myself, and my dad will do literally nothing to help keep the place clean (in fact he adds to the grossness) but I still feel like I'm a failure and I deserve punishment and criticism for not keeping the house clean.

wish I didn't have to live here anymore, I would literally do anything to get myself and my mom out of this house and somewhere else. I'm tempted to tell my therapist about the state of my house and see if she can help. I would hate to get adult protective services involved though. I just don't want to live here anymore.

I wonder what it feels like to live in a normal loving family with a clean house?




edit: I was feeling okay but now my mood is ruined. I hate people so much.
(not you guys here, yall are amazing. it's basically everyone else)


----------



## oak (Jan 18, 2022)

My rabbit's urn is ready to be picked up tomorrow morning. The house has been empty without her.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jan 18, 2022)

I told my manager that I still haven't got my result yet and she told me to come back to work tomorrow regardless of whether it'll be negative or positive, bruh?


----------



## Loriii (Jan 18, 2022)

I dread the thought of sleeping during night time in my bed. Every night it is like that. The silence, the quietness of the room has been deafening. In my mind, I could still hear her typing on the keyboard in front of the monitor, talking to her agents (or boss) and most of all, trying to lay down and sleep beside me. I can't stop crying whenever I remember them. It's been hard, very hard to sleep. I probably don't realize at all every time I finally get to doze off because my eyes got tired of the constant tears.


----------



## Suntide (Jan 18, 2022)

Work is insane rn... they're making me work 60 hour weeks this week and next week. I'm dead x_x


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

so after being relatively warm for the last few hours, guess who's shivering to death again? haha guess it's time to go curl up in my heated blanket on med heat with the doggo. not a bad time tbh but I really hate feeing so cold all the time.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Just want to tell you, you are not wrong for wanting to nap and sleep longer. I still feel bad for wanting more sleep and wanting a nap and I still don't understand how people have energy or time or desire to do much of anything else while caring for a young child and taking care of a house. Nicholas is 2 and I still feel like I can barely keep up with the house and anything other than taking care of him most of the time. (I will say, this is more so the case lately because he's decided he no longer needs naps. ).
> 
> Just know that everything you're feeling is normal, and you are not doing anything wrong for wanting rest. You definitely deserve it! Been thinking about you and hope you enjoyed your first Christmas and New Year with your little one


Thank you, that's actually really reassuring to hear that you're feeling the same. Nina is still waking up 2 - 4 times a night and the doctor told me to try and let herself calm down alone, but that's pretty hard as she'll cry for 10 or more minutes and that will wake up my fiancé who really needs the sleep in order to drive around for his work.. and somehow she really just won't fall asleep or be tired enough to simply not cry 

And thank you, we've had a really amazing first christmas and new year!! I hope you had a nice one aswell ☺


----------



## Neb (Jan 19, 2022)

The girl that laughed at me last week made a speech about how ableism has affected her friends and partners. She laughed at an autistic person for stimming on camera, but she still acted like she cared about my people’s treatment by society.

I’m used to being treated like a creep for my autistic traits. It’s something I and many other people deal with on a daily basis. In fact I’m more comfortable telling people I’m nonbinary or pansexual than being autistic. The stigma around my disability is that bad. What I’m not used to are hypocrites who claim to care about disability rights, but then treat an autistic person like garbage. It’s not okay and I wish I had the ability to stand up for myself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2022)

Neb said:


> The girl that laughed at me last week made a speech about how ableism has affected her friends and partners. She laughed at an autistic person for stimming on camera, but she still acted like she cared about my people’s treatment by society.
> 
> I’m used to being treated like a creep for my autistic traits. It’s something I and many other people deal with on a daily basis. In fact I’m more comfortable telling people I’m nonbinary or pansexual than being autistic. The stigma around my disability is that bad. What I’m not used to are hypocrites who claim to care about disability rights, but then treat an autistic person like garbage. It’s not okay and I wish I had the ability to stand up for myself.


it took me about 7 months to find the courage to tell my internship supervisor that I'm autistic and I had to do it over email, I couldn't do it in person. it's pretty unfortunate but society stigmatizes autism so much that those of us who potentially are willing to speak up, just can't.

I try to speak up for myself, and as I've gotten older I understand more what my non-negotiable needs are (no matter how "weird" they may seem; when I go to my internship or anywhere alone I always bring one or two stuffed animals with me, though I often hide them from others' view due to fear of judgment). im honest to god at the point where im tired of trying to be something im not and if people have a problem with that they can actually **** off.

----------

it's now been almost 4 days and no reply, idk what to do 

(edit: typo)


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 19, 2022)

Princess Mipha said:


> Thank you, that's actually really reassuring to hear that you're feeling the same. Nina is still waking up 2 - 4 times a night and the doctor told me to try and let herself calm down alone, but that's pretty hard as she'll cry for 10 or more minutes and that will wake up my fiancé who really needs the sleep in order to drive around for his work.. and somehow she really just won't fall asleep or be tired enough to simply not cry
> 
> And thank you, we've had a really amazing first christmas and new year!! I hope you had a nice one aswell ☺


I remember when we first moved Nicholas from his bassinet in our room to his crib in his own room at 4 months old, we had to let him cry for 20 and 30 mins before he'd finally calm down. I was absolutely beside myself the whole time and I'd be our room crying because he was crying in his room lol. It's totally normal to not want to let her cry, that's maternal instinct!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2022)

When you message someone and they're obviously online but ignore your message for days or weeks. And if you reply back to their response but they never say anything back. Just rude of people.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 19, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> When you message someone and they're obviously online but ignore your message for days or weeks. And if you reply back to their response but they never say anything back. Just rude of people.


I feel you. I really, really hate being ignored. It's my number one pet peeve. There is just no need for it. Like, it doesn't take long to send a reply of any kind. Even if the reply is not one you'd want to hear, it's at least better than nothing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> I feel you. I really, really hate being ignored. It's my number one pet peeve. There is just no need for it. Like, it doesn't take long to send a reply of any kind. Even if the reply is not one you'd want to hear, it's at least better than nothing.


Same or when they just purposely avoid your question/message it's like okay if you don't like me, at least tell me straight out you don't want be messaging you like  

Also tried finding a cash deposit ATM here since the map said there should be one where I went. Nope only withdraw ones like okay maybe update that webpage or tell exactly where it is...


----------



## Mick (Jan 19, 2022)

Shopping for clothes and it's always the same frustration. Why does men's clothing (mostly) only come in various shades of dark? I am so tired of looking at dark blue, dark green, black, and gray lol. Send help


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2022)

Mick said:


> Shopping for clothes and it's always the same frustration. Why does men's clothing (mostly) only come in various shades of dark? I am so tired of looking at dark blue, dark green, black, and gray lol. Send help


The Hippie Shake do have some male/unisex clothes if you like retro shirts and stuff.  Also I suggest going to vintage or even second hand stores, sometimes they've cool stuff.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 19, 2022)

Mick said:


> Shopping for clothes and it's always the same frustration. Why does men's clothing (mostly) only come in various shades of dark? I am so tired of looking at dark blue, dark green, black, and gray lol. Send help


I feel the same way, only about toddler boy clothes lol. It's like, once they move out of 24 month size, the clothes stop being cute. It's all loud and obnoxious clothing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> I feel the same way, only about toddler boy clothes lol. It's like, once they move out of 24 month size, the clothes stop being cute. It's all loud and obnoxious clothing.


I'd say it go for female clothes too, it's all mostly basic colours stuff or just ugly/cheap pattern so most stuff I do buy online or vintage/second hand stores.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2022)

Mick said:


> Shopping for clothes and it's always the same frustration. Why does men's clothing (mostly) only come in various shades of dark? I am so tired of looking at dark blue, dark green, black, and gray lol. Send help


my problem with buying men's clothes exactly. I much prefer to wear men's clothes but I also like wearing lots of colors, though tbh lately I've been wearing lots of darks and neutral colors in fear of being incorrectly perceived as a woman lol
(I already look super effeminate in the face so any clothes that can help are a blessing for me)


----------



## Mick (Jan 19, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> The Hippie Shake do have some male/unisex clothes if you like retro shirts and stuff.  Also I suggest going to vintage or even second hand stores, sometimes they've cool stuff.



Retro is not quite my style, but thanks for the suggestions! Will have to keep those in mind. I do find that hunting for things in second hand stores is always way more fun than looking at a sea of images online.

I usually end up buying plain shirts (which are easier to find in actual colours) or ones with game/pop culture reference prints, then pair with white/gray for zip up hoodies and jackets. It works, but it feels like it's just the same every time, haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2022)

Mick said:


> Retro is not quite my style, but thanks for the suggestions! Will have to keep those in mind. I do find that hunting for things in second hand stores is always way more fun than looking at a sea of images online.
> 
> I usually end up buying plain shirts (which are easier to find in actual colours) or ones with game/pop culture reference prints, then pair with white/gray for zip up hoodies and jackets. It works, but it feels like it's just the same every time, haha.


No probs, it's definitely not for everyone so I get it. And yeah if I want something non-specific or just stuff that I cba going for online, for sure!

Yeah, since I have to pair mine with cardigans or stuff at work I just get those(cardigans) in plain colours as well and styling them with whatever I feel like wearing for the day  (I work in a cold storage/archive place most days so).


----------



## Beanz (Jan 19, 2022)

i feel so awkward


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2022)

Neb said:


> The girl that laughed at me last week made a speech about how ableism has affected her friends and partners. She laughed at an autistic person for stimming on camera, but she still acted like she cared about my people’s treatment by society.
> 
> I’m used to being treated like a creep for my autistic traits. It’s something I and many other people deal with on a daily basis. In fact I’m more comfortable telling people I’m nonbinary or pansexual than being autistic. The stigma around my disability is that bad. What I’m not used to are hypocrites who claim to care about disability rights, but then treat an autistic person like garbage. It’s not okay and I wish I had the ability to stand up for myself.



It frustrates me to no end that people still do this.  I’m sorry you had to deal with that.  I used to be too afraid to speak up about my disability, but thanks to becoming more social and taking speech classes as I grew older, I’m not anymore.  My mom was someone who touched the hearts of whomever she talked to before she died, and that kind of lives on in me and helps as well.

Nowadays one of the first things I say to new friends, employers, or anyone who wants to associate with me is that I’m autistic.  And if they don’t want to associate with me anymore because of it, that’s on them, not me.  I don’t like confronting people about some things, but I am _not _afraid to confront anyone about my disability, because it’s part of who I am.  I believe that one day you too can do the same.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm so cold


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 19, 2022)

I woke up today not feeling too great, I couldn’t force myself to go back to that house. I’m trying not to ruminate, but the more I think about it the more it doesn’t seem right at all. I shouldn’t go into detail, but going there is too hard on my mental health. I need to get out of there even if it means picking up more hours with one of my other clients even if it means I’ll only have one day off.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 19, 2022)

saw the arceus leaks, and half of the new pokemon forms are so ugly, i'm sobbing. they look like those AI generated pokemon i saw the other week.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 19, 2022)

I feel like my older brother undervalues me. I do so much for him but he never seems to care. I will always come into his room to say hello and goodnight or ask how he is doing but the most thing he can do is hug the dog and so "good morning baby how are you!!" to the dog. I will make him waffles, avocado toast, oatmeal, or anything he wants for breakfast but he never wants anything so now I dont make anything for him. He says that I need to exercise more and looks at me funny when my doctor literally said that I am *almost* underweight. I will ask to watch him skateboard or play basketball with him even though I dont like those things and he tells me no. I play on my swingset still even in winter with my jacket and ask if he wants to come and he hast wanted to since he was 6. Once me and my mother made a homemade chocolate cake that I had worked on for so so long and he took one bite and said it was dry after I worked on it for hours. When we were in the same school once I waved to him at lunch and he looked and pointed at me like he did not know me around his friends. He thinks I dont know but when he plays Fortnite with his friends he talks about "his cousin" when our cousin isnt like what he says at all. You know what his "cousin" acts like? ME. He says rude things and talks about how weird his cousin is when its me. He constantly says horrible things to me and calls me names. He makes me feel like im worth nothing. We have been in online school ever since Covid started and NEVER go anywhere except my grandma's house. So he doesnt get to go to school but when he does his online school he will SCREAM AND YELL LIKE CRAZY. He acts so rude and purposefully ignores you just because he doesnt like Quick Checks. He says I need to stop being so feminine and I need to be masculine because im a boy. My parents made a rule about how I am no longer allowed to play as female characters in video games in 2017 and whenever a female pops up on the screen of a movie or game he goes in a quiet voice nononnononononononononoononon (my name).  I feel like this shouldnt be ont he internet but I just miss when we would play together all the time. When we were close and he loved me. I do so many other things but he never cares. Im sorry for making this long but it makes me happy to have the internet as a place where I can let off steam. In real life I am such a happy kind person who is amazing! I always be empathetic I understand everyone I try my hardest and try to be the best. I have tons of friends and my teachers love me but sometimes I wish my brother would.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> saw the arceus leaks, and half of the new pokemon forms are so ugly, i'm sobbing. they look like those AI generated pokemon i saw the other week.


dude the dialga and palkia forms straight up made me


----------



## King koopa (Jan 19, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> saw the arceus leaks, and half of the new pokemon forms are so ugly, i'm sobbing. they look like those AI generated pokemon i saw the other week.


 I Agree! While i personally like how growlite looks now, some of the new forms look... wierd and unnatural, especially dialga


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> dude the dialga and palkia forms straight up made me





King koopa said:


> I Agree! While i personally like how growlite looks now, some of the new forms look... wierd and unnatural, especially dialga




i know, they're so bad, i was like, "please, say sike-"   



Spoiler



the new genie looks like a weird jeffrey star pokesona, and the new sneasel form looks like a terrible fnaf oc with janky proportions. i just-


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 19, 2022)

might have to take my cat to the vet. over the last few days, she's started washing herself a lot more than usual and has relocated herself onto the smaller cat tower downstairs whereas she would usually be at the bottom of my bed or, less frequently, the top of the taller cat tower upstairs. i also discovered a bunch of cuts around the back of her neck and between as well as down the sides of her shoulder blades. (plus what seem like older ones under her chin.) she doesn't go out -- maybe once a week -- since it's winter, and i'm pretty sure none of the other cats are attacking her since we'd hear it, like we usually do when one of the boys occasionally chases her, so i can only assume they're self-inflicted as a result of the washing and scratching. (i also think her back claws might need trimming since you can see them poking out even when they're sheathed.)

i'm not sure what's brought it on tbh. i would've said stress from the kittens if they hadn't been here 5-6 months now and she wasn't generally alright with being in their vicinity. the _only _thing i can correlate with this behavior is her suddenly staring into a specific spot on my mirror which started around the same time if not just before. we reorganized my vanity, which is what the mirror is on, and she just started sitting up there during all hours of the day (and night, including 4AM) staring into it despite there being nothing in the area she was staring at. sometimes she'd suddenly lick or 'bite' herself and then go back to staring for a bit, rinse and repeat, until she was moved or left. she's stopped doing it now because she's moved downstairs, but i don't know _why _a mirror of all things would cause this sort of change -- especially since we've had it and the vanity for almost as long as we've had her, although it was usually crowded with my stuff and couldn't be sat on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2022)

nvm im just ****ing miserable lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> I feel you. I really, really hate being ignored. It's my number one pet peeve. There is just no need for it. Like, it doesn't take long to send a reply of any kind. Even if the reply is not one you'd want to hear, it's at least better than nothing.


yeah like at least just say ok or leave thumbs up so we know they read the message


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 19, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> yeah like at least just say ok or leave thumbs up so we know they read the message


Yes! Anything is better than being ignored when it's not warranted. (*obviously, there are situations where it's excused, but those aren't what this is addressing)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 20, 2022)

went down to make dinner, chopped up the vegetables, rinsed the rice, etc. then when I went to cut up the chicken it smelled a little and looked slightly off.. so now we getting pizza instead. 

just hate wasting foooood


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 20, 2022)

Spoiler: rantish



So I have this acquaintance (someone that I communicated with in the past and it was a toxic online friendship) who is honestly one of the most toxic person I’ve ever communicated with. What bothers me is that she claims to have all kinds of disabilities she doesn’t actually have to not work. She has applied to disability and hasn’t gotten approved nor will she. She says she can’t work at any type of job because she has depression and “she’s autistic.” I just feel like that’s an excuse? And she has a girlfriend currently who’s providing for her even though she’s 28 years old now, while she’s not doing anything and waiting on disability that isn’t going to come. The thing is, she’s actually not autistic (she told me), but she’s saying she is and trying to fake her way into disability. It’s fraud waiting to happen. I feel like she has self esteem issues and maybe she has depression just because of her past behaviors… but I think faking her way into disability isn’t the answer. I know a lot of people with autism that have jobs and doesn’t let that hinder them. It rubs me the wrong way that she pretends just to get out of work. Honestly surprised she has a girlfriend who is okay with this _and_ providing for her…

There’s other toxic things she’s done, too. This isn’t the first.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: rantish
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



people like her ruin it for those of us who actually have disabilities that keep us from being able to work. there are certainly autistic people who are capable of working full-time, but then there are those like myself who could only handle working part-time because full-time work would cause me to have serious mental health issues (regardless of the type of work) and would likely force me to quit. if I manage to get a part-time job I'm gonna try to apply for a supplemental security income to make up for not being able to work full-time.

If she's not working at all and the only excuse she can come up with is faking being disabled then that's pretty sad. cause actually being disabled is not something I would wish upon anyone. it's not fun at all.




on top of being sick now I have really bad cramps and I'm very irritable. guess today just isn't my day


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm aromantic, and I'm pretty sure I have some form of undiagnosed autism. I do my best to give comfort and console to anyone going through a break-up, but I have a hard time telling if I'm being insensitive at times


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2022)

iiyyja said:


> I'm aromantic, and I'm pretty sure I have some form of undiagnosed autism. I do my best to give comfort and console to anyone going through a break-up, but I have a hard time telling if I'm being insensitive at times


I definitely know how you feel, I'm autistic _and_ aro-ace so I basically have no sympathy for people who have relationship problems (because for me relationships tend to be a black-and-white issue, it either works out and you're happy w them or you break up and move on). friends are good for a lot of things but not everything. don't feel bad about drawing your boundaries somewhere in there, and telling them that you can't help them with breakups. I think sometimes your friends just have to be understanding of that and go to someone else for relationship problems.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm terrified to death messing up save data transfer, if anyone knows a good non-video guide I'd be grateful, I'd hate to lose my Spla2n/Pokémon games' progress 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 20, 2022



xSuperMario64x said:


> -


as someone with asperger, this so much. i mean, obviously there are situations where it might be hard to break up and stuff but yeah people whining he does this, she does that, they do that.. it's like talk to them or leave? but yeah people using one for personal shrink stuff like this big no.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 20, 2022)

This is a minor annoyance, but I spent 150 leaf tickets to get the icy wig and I got two icy arches back to back and an ice pillar.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 20, 2022)

Our school went remote at the first week of semester and I have no idea what I'm doing.
Along with that, my mri is today and I'm really nervous about it just because all the loud noises and such make me claustrophobic which is just my favorite.


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2022)

Spoiler



my so broke up with me a few days ago, and i can’t really get past it. it was my first serious relationship. we were so happy together. i still care about him and want the best for him but i’m in a lot of pain right now. im thankful that we aren’t mad at each other and have spoke once since it happened but i don’t really know how long it’ll take me to recover from this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2022)

^ just take it easy, hopefully it ends up working out for you.


I swear the mailman has made sure that we are the last house on his last route so that I get my mail/packages at like 5pm, why must he torture me like this T__T


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I swear the mailman has made sure that we are the last house on his last route so that I get my mail/packages at like 5pm, why must he torture me like this T__T


same! i hate when i got stuff in the mail and there's a physical note or just going thru the letterbox like... bruh get another dude on the route!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

Wow so I asked one person if they could add me on PoGo on their alt and also added another but the first one never added me and the 2nd just wrote "splendid" like ok...


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 20, 2022)

my brother has covid. (doesn't bother me. he kind of deserves it for going out almost everyday, probably not wearing a mask half of those times, and as good as living in his girlfriend's household (while she goes between her mom and dad's houses and has around 7 siblings) and then putting all of us at risk when he stops by.) my dad was in a car with him and his girlfriend just yesterday, meaning he could've been exposed, but he probably won't take a test because he's that kind of idiot. my mom says she took a test yesterday and was negative, but safe to say i'm steering clear of them both and spraying everything with disinfectant before i touch it.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 20, 2022)

Toska said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


I'm so sorry you're going through this. It will take some time to process the pain, but I'm certain you will be a stronger person in the end. ❤❤ 

If you need someone to chat to, you can always PM. ❤


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 20, 2022)

Spoiler: needles



I had to get an iv for the contrast so the imaging was more precise.(i got an mri today) Which i've done before and would've been fine, but the super nice lady that was helping me did it wrong the first time.

She stuck it next to the blood vessel in the tissue and it wasn't in right so i could feel it painfully (probably the most pain ive ever felt in my arm i've never cried so silently and tried so hard not to scream.) this poor nice lady realized the iv wasn't in right and noticed that so was trying to move it correctly inside my arm and it was really really painful, apparently (i couldn't see) i was bleeding everywhere lmao 

so she took the iv out and put it in again on the side  next to jt and that also really hurt but a little less, then she was cleaning my arm and had to get more wet wipes so i think i was bleeding a lot (there was also blood on my wristband after)

Then after the contrasting she took off the thing covering my arm and i was REALLY dizzy like had to sit down i was gonna pass out dizzy

and my arm still hurts it was very painful and a lot less smooth than last time i got an mri


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2022)

tessa. said:


> Spoiler: needles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, I’m really sorry you had to experience this.  I don’t like needles as it is, but I get shots regularly anyway to stay healthy.  I can’t even imagine having to get another needle in me and someone messing it up.  I’m sure you may have already, but make sure to drink lots of water afterwards.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2022)

edit: nvm I'm okay now


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 20, 2022)

I am so grumpy. So grumpy. Why my dad feels the need to bring up politics when he _knows _we don't agree on things is beyond me. Especially when I already had a lousy day at work and he knew that!!! I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 20, 2022)

Been job hunting again for like a week now. Whenever I look at a job post or finish taking an assessment test on Indeed.com, I get a sudden rush of anxiety. 

Like what am I doing? I don't know anything or not enough. There's still so much to learn. I should brush up on my knowledge of legal terms. How much time do I have left?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2022)

I haven't eaten anything in over 8 hours but I honestly don't have much of an appetite, idk if it's because I'm sick or if there's just nothing we have that sounds like something I could handle. I just know I need to eat something soon or it's gonna be too late.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 20, 2022)

Spoiler



The fact that I worry and care about someone who doesn’t give two ****s about me.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 20, 2022)

I really don’t know much about PTSD, but I’m starting to wonder if I might have it because if something happens that triggers a past incident, I have mood swings for days. I feel irritable and withdrawn I just want to be by myself and I cry and ruminate. Not sure if I thats PTSD but that’s what happens when something happens.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2022)

Several things just ruined the night for me and I’m not sure what I’m going to do about it.  The only thing I really can do is blow off some steam by playing Smash Ultimate with my friend.  If I don’t get hired for this job opportunity I’m going to be so distraught I swear…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2022)

I can't get comfortable at all so I'm having a really difficult time getting to sleep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2022)

So one of my sister’s classes at school had a person test positive for covid and she’s having a headache right now. And my mother has been coughing nonstop.  Yay.


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I definitely know how you feel, I'm autistic _and_ aro-ace so I basically have no sympathy for people who have relationship problems (because for me relationships tend to be a black-and-white issue, it either works out and you're happy w them or you break up and move on). friends are good for a lot of things but not everything. don't feel bad about drawing your boundaries somewhere in there, and telling them that you can't help them with breakups. I think sometimes your friends just have to be understanding of that and go to someone else for relationship problems.


 ...this isn't how you should deal with people

I recognize their pain and genuinely want to help them. I don't look at them as a nuisance for opening up to me. I just feel inadequate


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2022)

iiyyja said:


> ...this isn't how you should deal with people


it's kinda hard to tell me this and then leave me hanging considering I have a disability that makes it extremely difficult for me to socialize properly with others, but okay. you do what you do, and I do what I do. please don't reply to this.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2022)

iiyyja said:


> ...this isn't how you should deal with people
> 
> I recognize their pain and genuinely want to help them. I don't look at them as a nuisance for opening up to me. I just feel inadequate


This is also how you reply lol. And yeah it's a different having _actual _problems and basically just venting to everyone cause it's acceptable.


----------



## deana (Jan 21, 2022)

Spoiler: Just a thought 



I had a wonderful conversation with a friend last night who happened to mention that I seemed like I really needed a hug. Another friend happened to say the same thing to me, in a conversation about when she and I had first met 5 years ago. It just made me feel like whatever image I'm putting forth isn't working and everyone can see right through to the fact that I've been unhappy for a very long time.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 21, 2022)

iiyyja said:


> ...this isn't how you should deal with people
> 
> I recognize their pain and genuinely want to help them. I don't look at them as a nuisance for opening up to me. I just feel inadequate


While relationships are not black and white and quite complicated things. I think people need to be careful with venting about a SO. And all relationships are not unconditional we should be allowed to set boundaries with others and have that be respected. I have a friend that can’t handle being vented to at all and I understand why it hards on them. If I have to choose between them and having someone to vent to, I choose them and I respect their needs and they have agreed to respect mine.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 21, 2022)

everyone is moving on with their lives and i feel stuck inside my headdd lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2022)

Totoroki said:


> While relationships are not black and white and quite complicated things. I think people need to be careful with venting about a SO. And all relationships are not unconditional we should be allowed to set boundaries with others and have that be respected. I have a friend that can’t handle being vented to at all and I understand why it hards on them. If I have to choose between them and having someone to vent to, I choose them and I respect their needs and they have agreed to respect mine.


yes thank you for this, boundaries are so important and I've made it clear to my friends to not vent to me about SO issues because I'm really just not the right person for that. I can listen sometimes but most of the time I'm dealing with a lot of personal issues and I can't bear the weight of others' pain without breaking. I have a friend who has had multiple issues in the last year and I told her my mom would be better to talk to and she respects that.


----------



## oak (Jan 21, 2022)

Well I forgot about how at the beginning of each year you have to pay a deductible on your presciptions before they're free. My 2 inhalers are $70 each, plus my endometriosis med is $60 and then my mental health med is $30 so my total came to almost $250 with taxes and fees. I had to put the inhalers back and get the endometriosis meds cause my guts literally die without them. I woke up coughing without my inhaler cause I didn't have any puffs for yesterday. Can I make it a whole week without them? Idk


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2022)

I got an e-mail saying that they’ll probably be moving forward with someone else for the job I really want.  I’m so distraught and discouraged right now.  Nothing positive anyone says about the job hunt is actually true.  It’s terrible.  I’ve applied to over a hundred places probably since I’ve graduated from uni and not one has hired me (besides your typical $10-15/hr menial job).  I’ll become homeless once my dad and stepmom die at this point, and they’re already old.

People say the United States is the land of opportunity.  More like, The Land Of Getting Rejected From Being Hired Even Though You’re Qualified And Have A Uni Degree Just Because You Have Some Form Of Autism.  I swear if enough places reject me I’m just going to leave the U.S. altogether for a country that’s more accepting of people on the spectrum.

On top of all of this I’m one of the few who doesn’t look forward to the weekends because my work keeps scheduling me for early in the morning on Saturday and Sunday, and I am NOT a morning person.  I hate being there so much.  I think the next time someone talks to me about negative things or is rude to me in a way that has nothing to do with what I’m helping them with, I’m going to file a harassment claim.  That, or just threaten to use my martial arts.

Society and people really suck sometimes.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 21, 2022)

can't help being a little jealous/envious of my girlfriend. while she's out here with my dream job, i'm a useless waste of space with enough anxiety and depression for an entire town.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 21, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> I got an e-mail saying that they’ll probably be moving forward with someone else for the job I really want.  I’m so distraught and discouraged right now.  Nothing positive anyone says about the job hunt is actually true.  It’s terrible.  I’ve applied to over a hundred places probably since I’ve graduated from uni and not one has hired me (besides your typical $10-15/hr menial job).  I’ll become homeless once my dad and stepmom die at this point, and they’re already old.
> 
> People say the United States is the land of opportunity.  More like, The Land Of Getting Rejected From Being Hired Even Though You’re Qualified And Have A Uni Degree Just Because You Have Some Form Of Autism.  I swear if enough places reject me I’m just going to leave the U.S. altogether for a country that’s more accepting of people on the spectrum.
> 
> ...


Oh no! I'm sorry, and wish you good luck with other interviews. You deserve a good job <3


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 22, 2022)

Spoiler



I’m angry





Spoiler



Im still angry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 22, 2022)

don't tell me I have a crush
ughhh


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 22, 2022)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> don't tell me I have a crush
> ughhh


Ugh run._ R. U. N. _
I know how you feel.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2022)

Slept nothing cause my idiot mom decided to watch really late blinking and flashing action shooter movie in the same room where I sleep so I tried telling her to go sleep and turn it off, in the end I literally had to go turn the TV off and yell her off. Like bruh "extrovert and rude with no respect" is the worst personality traits.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 22, 2022)

Spoiler



I used to be really close with this girl who I no longer see. I’m in no contact with her and I made one effort to reach out. She’s choosing not to reply. I wish I knew why, though. It sucks being left in the unknown, especially since we were close and she is a genuinely nice person. I’m not saying it doesn’t hurt, but it hurts a little less everyday. I think about it less with each day that passes. Progress.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2022)

Keep having the same nightmare and it makes me feel really uncomfortable and worried for my relationship


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 22, 2022)

the tomatoes I just bought today from the store turned out to have mold on them!!! what the heck!!! no more buying prepackaged tomatoes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 22, 2022)

it's only 8am but I feel like I might be getting a headache 

also wish dream collectibles weren't so stupid hard to get


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 22, 2022)

my aliexpress pokemon stuff arrived much quicker than expected. half hit, half miss. one of the plushies was exactly as i ordered with the right tags and everything. (not bothered if it's bootleg lol. it looks good enough.) the other... was a keychain version of the original. partly my fault because i didn't realize how small 12cm is, partly the seller's fault for deceptive photographs and not mentioning the word keychain anywhere. the figures themselves are fine but their boxes were trashed and falling off at the back lol. submitted a refund for this one because they came in protective packaging and i doubt customs messed them up that badly, so they were likely shipped that way. sucks because i don't want to take my (store bought) flareon out of the box.

might take another stab at that second plush since i've found a listing where it's described as 28cm, which is the actual height. problem is it's only had 14 sales and 1 review, so. big shot in the dark. at least if it's another keychain, i'll (probably) be able to get a refund because the sizes will obviously be different. could get a vaporeon pin for my board in the same order too. idk.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2022)

not looking forward fighting giovanni in pogo lol


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 22, 2022)

My girlfriend and I had a big fight last night, and I ended up walking home at around 12:30am in temperatures that were probably around 10 degrees Fahrenheit. I made it home at around 2am. I have never been colder in my entire life. She kept insisting that she call a ride for me, but I knew I needed the walk or I would not be able to let go of the negativity. Also, my phone had 8% battery when I left her house, which quickly dropped to 5%, then 3%, then 1% and died. I also took a backwoods trail instead of staying on the road itself. So, there was a point where I was thinking "Hmmm...I could actually freeze to death out here and nobody would find me until morning". So...yeah, that was all very interesting. I bought a bottle of water from Quickchek early on, and it was frozen when I was about halfway home. The water that I was carrying in my hand froze. It was that cold. - The "good" news is, we are in contact and trying to work things out. - The bad news is, things are still very much rocky between us.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 22, 2022)

i am freezing  this old house has virtually no insulation. it’s like 12 F outside and i’m under four blankets, a sweater, a jacket. i just want to cry.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

My mom thinking Asperger traits can just be changed like that because I told her to chill with her dramatic ****. Like no it's not changeable for me to be that way nor does she need to be a ***** about it.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 23, 2022)

Everyone around me seems to be having life changing opportunities right now and whilst I'm happy for them their news is rather overwhelming right now to the point where I don't know how to react.


----------



## jadetine (Jan 23, 2022)

Woke up with an incredible sense of hopelessness and loneliness and just life fatigue. Feeling physically  overweight and overburdened by things out of my control. It probably stems from sleep debt.
I know I am very fortunate to have everything anyone could want, but I don’t feel like I deserve anything right now, and I’m not sure how to resolve this budding depression…
Every day is the same fire fight with house chores, unresponsive coworkers, and demanding children…




I’ll probably feel fine in a few hours after some caffeine. Meh.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 23, 2022)

im concerned that my dog is becoming deaf. for the last few weeks he hasn’t come when i call him and yesterday he bark very minimally when someone knocked on the door. he’s either actually deaf or chooses not to listen to me.


----------



## deana (Jan 23, 2022)

Spoiler: Relationship problems



Had a big fight.. maybe not really a fight.. a big bad talk though that left me with a lot of tears and not a lot of sleep. And at this point I just don't know how this can possibly be resolved. 

I wish I had work today so I could have that distraction but instead I don't have anything to keep me from just thinking about it the whole day.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 23, 2022)

Spoiler: period talk



so, apparently the pill just doesn't work? either for me in general or this type specifically. not only did i have three periods in one month, with this last one lasting a whole month on its own and just being gross old brown blood for the most part, but it's now rolled into a _new_ period with cramps to boot -- the thing i literally started the pill to avoid. yeah, they're milder, but they still hurt like hell. i'm starting to wish i'd just stuck with the one day a month of total agony instead of this mess. jesus.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> My mom thinking Asperger traits can just be changed like that because I told her to chill with her dramatic ****. Like no it's not changeable for me to be that way nor does she need to be a ***** about it.


yeah I hate when people say that traits of aspergers/autism are "bad traits" that need to be worked out, as if they can be lmao


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 23, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler: period talk
> 
> 
> 
> so, apparently the pill just doesn't work? either for me in general or this type specifically. not only did i have three periods in one month, with this last one lasting a whole month on its own and just being gross old brown blood for the most part, but it's now rolled into a _new_ period with cramps to boot -- the thing i literally started the pill to avoid. yeah, they're milder, but they still hurt like hell. i'm starting to wish i'd just stuck with the one day a month of total agony instead of this mess. jesus.


I feel this. I've been having one like every 2 weeks for a couple of months now and it royally sucks. Mine were so irregular before, so I switched types of hormones, and now they're...sort of regular? but also frequent. My cramps last night were awful.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 23, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> I feel this. I've been having one like every 2 weeks for a couple of months now and it royally sucks. Mine were so irregular before, so I switched types of hormones, and now they're...sort of regular? but also frequent. My cramps last night were awful.



yeah, when i next see the doctor, i'm going to ask to switch to a different kind and see if that helps, but i'm terrible at taking it around the same time everyday. in the meantime, i'm going to invest in some period underwear since constantly wearing pads is aggravating me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I hate when people say that traits of aspergers/autism are "bad traits" that need to be worked out, as if they can be lmao


Yeah exactly and the person who says it use lame excuses why THEY can do it...like okay bro that's not how it works...

	Post automatically merged: Jan 23, 2022



daringred_ said:


> Spoiler: period talk
> 
> 
> 
> so, apparently the pill just doesn't work? either for me in general or this type specifically. not only did i have three periods in one month, with this last one lasting a whole month on its own and just being gross old brown blood for the most part, but it's now rolled into a _new_ period with cramps to boot -- the thing i literally started the pill to avoid. yeah, they're milder, but they still hurt like hell. i'm starting to wish i'd just stuck with the one day a month of total agony instead of this mess. jesus.


I don't know if you use combined or the non-combined ones etc. But yeah have a talk with your ob/gyn and maybe there are options. I used the combined ones when I had a bf...for yeah another reason besides not wanting cramps but later on I switched to non-combined and they worked better cause the combined ones stopped working as they should for me.

The non-combined/gestagene only ones mostly works different for most people so yeah next time you go to renew or talk with them, ask if there is anything else they can provide.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah exactly and the person who says it use lame excuses why THEY can do it...like okay bro that's not how it works...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 23, 2022
> 
> ...



i'm currently on a progesterone-only brand, so the alternative is either a different progesterone-only brand or switching to a combined pill. i might have to start setting alarms and trying to take it at the same time everyday, but that might be tricky with my abysmal sleep schedule we'll see. every time i try to google the issue, i always get the same unhelpful response about how spotting and/or prolonged periods are common for the first three months. not something they warned me about lmao.


----------



## xara (Jan 23, 2022)

Spoiler: :/



the way i literally can’t do anything without my parents getting upset over it?? like, god forbid i go to my room or lay down or feel unwell. my mother literally told me earlier that i don’t get to have a life of my own or do things i want, and what has she spent her day doing? sleeping. my father says he doesn’t want to be alone with the kittens and look after them, but what does looking after them entail for him? sitting on his ass, watching tv, while he yells at them occasionally. i don’t know what’s more exhausting: their personalities, or the fact that they have absolutely no desire to change whatsoever. they will be ill-tempered, miserable, apathetic people in an unhappy marriage for the rest of their lives because they refuse to change.

and i am tired. i am tired of hearing about my mother’s flaws from my father. i am tired of hearing my father’s flaws from my mother. i am tired of hearing about how they are no longer the same people they were when they got married. i am tired of hearing about how my mother thinks my father is so ill-tempered because he is sexually frustrated (why in god’s name she told me, her _daughter_, that, i have no idea.). i am tired of hearing about how adopting the kittens was a mistake. i am tired of my parents sacrificing my sleep, my needs and my wants for their own; it’s cool if i don’t sleep as long as they do. it’s cool that i don’t get to eat in peace as long as they do. i’m sick of it. i’m tired of everything being a competition with them; i can’t feel sick because they feel sicker. i can’t be tired because “who isn’t?”. i am sick of being woken up at 6am by my father getting tired of my kitten and throwing her in my room — i love her to pieces, but she gets into everything and i am not alert enough at 6am to look after her and make sure she doesn’t get hurt/into trouble, especially when i’m abruptly awoken at the ass crack of dawn. i’m tired of being woken up by them arguing, also at the ass crack of dawn. god forbid i have my bedroom light on for a second while my door’s open at 2am because somehow it disturbs my father, and yet he has no problem raising his voice before the sun has even risen??

i am this close to barricading my door so that no one can get in. i’m not leaving my room for the rest of the day idc. they can suck it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 23, 2022)

see _this_ is the problem when i start reading long, slow-burn fanfics (that are at least 30k words long)
i quite literally cannot stop until i finish it, whenever i put my phone down it's like an itch scratching at the back of my throat asking me what's gonna happen next and it's gonna bother me and _of course_ i pick up my phone to continue reading
man fanfics are a rabbit hole and i should stop falling into them so often

edit: prof gave us 20 mins break and i was initially planning on reading fanfics but then i thought i should start on those liaison responsibilities WOW the world is healing maybe


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 23, 2022)

I’m irritated 


Spoiler



This feels awkward saying, but I’m aware that I’m attractive, but I also have body dysmorphia and I’m not comfortable in my own skin I think my nose is too big and my mouth is a bit crooked. That doesn’t mean I’m an insecure not confident person or that I don’t love myself. Also as an artist, I’m well aware of what photos do to your face in that they give you a flipped around version of yourself that you don’t recognize it just makes the flaws you don’t notice normally pop out better. When drawing you get used to the angle you draw in so when you flip your art around it allows you to see and fix mistakes that you missed. Being insecure of a photo and still post it is brave in my eyes and so is admitting your vulnerabilities to others.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 23, 2022)

why does my grandma have to be so mean sometimes. my mom and i were making cupcakes together and all my grandma does is complain about how we were going to make a mess. i was cleaning up afterwards and emptying the dishwasher and she complains about why can’t we just buy store bought cupcakes instead of making them ourselves and instead of making cupcakes, she should be making actual food. my mom rarely makes dinner because she has a physical disability that resulted from a stroke she had almost 2 years ago, and when she does make dinner (like last week) my grandma complains about that because apparently my mom doesn’t make dinner “correctly.” like what do you want? i’m so tired of all her complaining. i would make dinner myself but my grandma is too paranoid. she thinks that’s i’ll lean on the stove and turn it on accidentally, causing a fire or do something else like that.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 23, 2022)

the stress of finals mixed with trying to figure out my feelings towards multiple people is so tiring


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 23, 2022)

Totoroki said:


> I’m irritated
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, to all of this. I applaud you for saying this and I 100% agree! You are soo pretty and such an amazing artist!  (I'm the same way, I think I'm pretty too, but my nose is crooked)


----------



## Neb (Jan 24, 2022)

I was watching a YouTube video about stereotypes in each state and I started thinking about how unusually nasty people are in here in Oregon. They make comments while you walk down the street, get mad when you don’t hear them, laugh at you when you stutter in public, and ignore you when you ask for directions. It was so weird going to the Midwest and meeting strangers that were actually polite. I’m just so used to people in Oregon being nasty 24/7.

As much as I love the scenery and the bustling nature of Portland, it’s hard to recommend this state sometimes.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 24, 2022)

*me in my last email:* hey, don't call me because i can't do phone calls, as you know. if you can't put this in an email, i will come by in person as you suggested.

*the therapy lady: *_calls me unannounced several days later and tells me to answer when i unsurprisingly do not

why_ would you do this? especially as someone who knows about mental health and i've told multiple times that phone calls are a huge anxiety trigger for me? oh my god. it woke me up and sent me into a panic attack so bad that i started to get stomach pain and nausea. jesus christ, i'm still struggling to breathe now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 24, 2022)

idk I kinda just want to go back to sleep. too stressed to deal with anything right now.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 24, 2022)

Tomorrow is my last day of work before my vacation starts but I'm just riddled with anxiety. I keep worrying that I'm going to forget something I need or a problem will come up and it'll be difficult to solve once I leave. I'll have almost of month of vacation before I leave South Korea and move back home. Instead of feeling relieved that I'm going home and leaving a toxic work environment, I feel stressed about my future. Tomorrow I have to ask my co-worker for a favor because my supervisor won't do her job. I've already asked her for a letter of rec and I'm really sorry to add to her workload when I know she's busy enough as it is... I got her a thank-you gift but I think she would just prefer if she didn't have to do it at all. She's aware the supervisor won't do it so she'll be understanding. Still, I feel guilty for asking her at all. 

There are a lot of things I need to figure out before leaving and when I talk to people about my concerns, they just accept the fact that I'm going through a hard time but offer no help and then talk about themselves. Some people can be so self-involved and selfish. This couple I know asked me to dinner but when I suggested meeting at a restaurant in the midpoint of our houses, the husband said no and if I could just meet them near their house which is an hour away... He picked a mall I have to meet them at even though I told them I'm vegetarian. I tried to find info on the food court but they only list the restaurant names and the type of food they serve. He wouldn't budge on the time either, which is way later than I usually eat dinner. It's the middle of winter and they want me to travel 2 hours????????? Literally snowed last week.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i'm currently on a progesterone-only brand, so the alternative is either a different progesterone-only brand or switching to a combined pill. i might have to start setting alarms and trying to take it at the same time everyday, but that might be tricky with my abysmal sleep schedule we'll see. every time i try to google the issue, i always get the same unhelpful response about how spotting and/or prolonged periods are common for the first three months. not something they warned me about lmao.


Yeah, setting alarms definitely help, or if you have a time you are consistently up and walking maybe settle for that time, as long as they are the same time every day.

Yeah spotting can be common but then again it's different for everyone how the body handles it.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 24, 2022)

I am so sleepy all the time


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 24, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> I am so sleepy all the time


I feel this on so many levels. I've been looking into vitamin deficiencies, and trying to drink more water. The only water I drink is filtered over coffee beans or tea bags . Hope you start to feel more rested soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 24, 2022)

my mom is at the emergency room and I was just notified today that my grandpa is now on hospice. 

trying so hard to have a good day but I've just been a emotional wreck all morning.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 24, 2022)

I haven't seen or heard anything from my dad for a few days straight now. I'm really worried and I hope nothing bad happened to him.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

xara said:


> Spoiler: FIV and eventual cat death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so so sorry, I hope that life gets better, good things take time and when one door closes another opens. I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through with your pets


----------



## xara (Jan 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my mom is at the emergency room and I was just notified today that my grandpa is now on hospice.
> 
> trying so hard to have a good day but I've just been a emotional wreck all morning.



i’m so sorry, friend. it’s okay to be an ‘emotional wreck’; you’re going through a lot right now and any emotions you feel right now are completely valid. i hope your mom and grandpa will be okay. sending lots of love and good thoughts your way. 



Shellzilla_515 said:


> I haven't seen or heard anything from my dad for a few days straight now. I'm really worried and I hope nothing bad happened to him.



i’m so sorry; i can’t imagine how worried you must be right now. hopefully he’s just been busy and you’ll hear from him soon.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 24, 2022)

Spoiler: deleting this later



so I was called off work again, but I had the option to come in if I wanted. I actually wanted to but I just said I going to take the day off. Idk, I kinda regret it but I can’t go in now because I already said I’d take the day off. I’m also off tomorrow. It’s not a big deal, I know I’ll be back at work on Wednesday. I just don’t want them to think I don’t want to work and for my hours to be cut. It’s just that the weather is ****ty where I am currently located and I’ve been having a hard time lately with something completely unrelated to work. I just think I should’ve just came in so it’s not in the back of their mind I didn’t want to work which wasn’t the case. It just something I said at the time, which I guess I needed a mental health day? Idk I do like this job and what I do.


----------



## Dim (Jan 24, 2022)

Everytime I get back on medication it just makes me feel so much worse than I was before. It sucks.


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2022)

Spoiler: Will delete later.



_


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

Chris said:


> Spoiler: Will delete later.
> 
> 
> 
> _


Done


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Oh no! I am sorry for you  I hope it gets better! I hate feeling uneasy and scary  Sometimes its better to stay away from the situation if its not a big deal but this sounds serious. I always make sure that if I am going to tell anyone or post anything that I am fine with the whole world knowing just in case. I hope that you get everything sorted out!!


just a heads up you might wanna snip the quote since chris intends to delete this post later 


I feel like I'm dissociating a bit. my mom has been sick for a week and a half and hasn t shown any signs of improvement, and I'm watching as a family member literally slips away right before me. I don't know how to process all of this, and me being depressed is kinda suppressing my emotions so I just feel an emptiness. it feels so weird.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 25, 2022)

3am and i can’t sleep


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 25, 2022)

who are you willing to stay up late with every night? but when it's ME you go to sleep early?! maybe it's just a coincidence but seriously who else is getting your time and energy? i feel insane!


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> _


For the record, @xSuperMario64x meant to snip my initial text - not your reply to it! I've just modified it myself because I understood the intention. 



Spoiler: Will delete later.



_


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 25, 2022)

Chris said:


> For the record, @xSuperMario64x meant to snip my initial text - not your reply to it! I've just modified it myself because I understood the intention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay! I deleted it anyways just incase


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2022)

PoGo doesn't want me to have the shadow snorlax or i just keep getting softbanned for no reason -_-

Also I really hope they find a better space for my department to move to, did they really think the one they want now is appropriate wtf...Also I don't think want to spend hours travelling just for *those* reasons either.


----------



## xara (Jan 25, 2022)

currently at the doctor’s and i am,, anxious lol. i desperately needed this appointment, but i don’t even know how to voice what all is wrong with me in a way that makes sense, which is making me anxious. this is also my first time seeing this particular doctor, so that’s making me anxious as well. she seemed nice enough over the phone, but that doesn’t mean she’ll be able to help me. 

_edit_: not someone blasting different versions of “baby shark” right now.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 25, 2022)

xara said:


> currently at the doctor’s and i am,, anxious lol. i desperately needed this appointment, but i don’t even know how to voice what all is wrong with me in a way that makes sense, which is making me anxious. this is also my first time seeing this particular doctor, so that’s making me anxious as well. she seemed nice enough over the phone, but that doesn’t mean she’ll be able to help me.
> 
> edit: not someone playing “baby shark” right now.



Good luck, Xara!! Seeing the doctors always makes me feel nervous, even worse when it's a new doctor. Do you think you might be able to like... write out a list of what you want to mention in the notes on your phone? Then you can look at that maybe. Doesn't have to be super in depth but be like
-mental health 
-periods
-dizziness
Etc etc. I dunno why you're there but!! That helps my dad since he's often really sore by the time he gets into the doctor it's hard to remember everything he's supposed to be saying, so we make a little checklist when he goes. 

I hope everything goes well


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 25, 2022)

Spoiler: Seriously



So that girl I mentioned quite a few times here that I’m in no contact with but it was kinda flirty before the no contact phase. Well I’m not sure what’s going on nor did I care too much anymore, but just when I’m getting over her she goes and dyes her hair blue?? Like my hair is blue? Idk maybe it’s a coincidence but I just have a really hard time believing feelings can disappear just like that and I think she still has feelings for me despite her making absolutely no effort responding to the one message I sent her over a month ago. I really don’t know if I want it to be a coincidence or not either… on one hand I think we were absolutely perfect but on the other hand I have my own goals and aspirations to work towards. Like I want to focus on moving first so maybe a relationship isn’t a good idea right now. Still why is she so confusing? And why am I still waiting for a message that I know ain’t coming?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2022)

Someone tell me why people put empty bottles/liquid containers back in their places...like sure I've done by mistake but people doing that because they don't take the last little glass of said drinks... Sigh.


----------



## xara (Jan 25, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> Good luck, Xara!! Seeing the doctors always makes me feel nervous, even worse when it's a new doctor. Do you think you might be able to like... write out a list of what you want to mention in the notes on your phone? Then you can look at that maybe. Doesn't have to be super in depth but be like
> -mental health
> -periods
> -dizziness
> ...



thank you! i’ve actually made a few checklists for doctor’s appointments as well; they really come in handy when i’ve got two or more things i need to bring up! i only had one thing i needed to talk about this appointment (my mental health), but i couldn’t figure out how to explain what exactly was going on. i thankfully managed, though, and my doctor was quite nice and understanding as well! 

thank you for taking the time to respond and for your suggestion! i really appreciate it.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 26, 2022)

everything that could go wrong... went wrong. my girlfriend tested positive for covid, so the visit's off. my period underwear order came _empty_ with just the receipt in the packaging. my health assessment is delayed by weeks because they won't do face to face. the GP is insisting i make an appointment instead of just renewing my fit note. i really am just cursed to suffer lol.


----------



## xara (Jan 26, 2022)

anxiety and ibs doesn’t mix well. i feel so sick lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2022)

I keep sleeping for 10+ hours and waking up really tired. the only reason I get up in the morning is because I have to let the dog out. if he wasn't here I would prob sleep til noon everyday despite going to bed at 9-10pm every night.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2022)

Mom not telling me she already bought bread so now we have so much bread... I guess we can freeze some but, lmao.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 26, 2022)

I don’t feel good rn. I only feel this way when I’m over here. I swear this place makes me feel sick. Or maybe it’s in my head because i don’t want to be here. I feel nauseous but it hurts everywhere


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2022)

it sucks that the only living options I really have are either this disgusting house with my dad who has no self control and couldn't care less about cleaning, or probably a government institution where they wouldn't take care of me and my mom very well.

I can't even imagine how much better my and my mom's lives could be if we didn't have to live here though.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2022)

Got to love it when both the water in your house AND Discord aren’t working at the same time.  Did something major happen while I was sleeping?  This is fantastic.  Exactly what I needed today once I got up.  ****!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 26, 2022)

Never mind.


----------



## xara (Jan 26, 2022)

me, having a good day:
my parents: that’s not allowed❤


Spoiler: tw//more in-depth rant



i really don’t know where to begin with this. i posted a while ago that both my kittens were diagnosed with an incurable illness (initially thought to be FIV, but apparently they actually have FIP), and things have not been going well. alize is still showing no signs of illness, but mazikeen is and is incredibly sick. her abdomen is completely filled with fluid, she’s rapidly losing weight (i can feel her spine when i pet her), she has little appetite, and is very lethargic. she has yet to be taken back to the vet for further testing as my mother can’t get her into the carrier and won’t force her, but it’s very clear that she isn’t going to survive this. 

alize keeps attacking her. we adopted them together as they’re apparently siblings (though they look nothing alike) and are ‘bonded’, but alize seems to despise her. mazikeen can’t do anything without being attacked, and she is unable to fight back. she can’t wait for food, go to the bathroom, scratch her claws, go anywhere near the cat tower or hang out anywhere that isn’t my mom’s bedroom without alize pouncing on her and biting/clawing her. it doesn’t matter what we do; we give her plenty of love, attention and play with her, and yet she only seems interested in attacking mazikeen. 

because of this, alize always has to be babysat to ensure that she stays away from mazikeen, and that alone is slowly destroying this family. nobody feels good right now physically or mentally, and having eyes on alize 24/7 just isn’t possible. my mother is having a flare-up of her own illness, my mental health is at an all-time low, my new antidepressants are making me feel physically ill, and i’m battling teeth infections that i’m being forced to live with until next month when the teeth will be extracted; i’ve been on antibiotics 3 times in the span of less than 2 months, recently developed a tooth abscess, and yet my extraction date was still pushed back 2 weeks. 

out of everything going on, the main thing that’s ruining me is all the yelling. my parents have extremely explosive tempers, so i honestly should be used to it by now... but i’m not. i’m woken up by the sounds of my parents screaming either at each other or at alize, and i go to bed to the same thing. i wake up stressed, go to bed stressed. it is a daily occurrence, and has been almost my entire life, and i can’t tolerate it anymore. my tipping point was tonight, when my mother started screaming at alize that she was a horrible ****ing cat and that she hates her. my father of course joined in. i understand their anger, but this is too much. there’s never a ****ing break from this, i never get away from them or this household. i was clean from an unhealthy coping mechanism for over a year, and i relapsed tonight. i just want to go to bed, but i know tomorrow will not be any better.


----------



## deana (Jan 27, 2022)

The whiplash of my mind convincing myself that my friend doesn't like me at all, to the next moment convincing myself that we are actually more than friends


----------



## Neb (Jan 27, 2022)

I have to keep fighting my urge to drop out of my classes again. I’m not even struggling with either of them (in fact I love my Japanese class). It’s just that I haven’t adapted to the extra effort required for college yet. The “college prep” charter school I attended didn’t teach me any skills, so I’ve been stuck figuring it out on my own. At least these community college classes are easier than the four year college I attended last semester.

Also I’m tired of people yelling at me in public when I’m wearing noise cancelling headphones. I’m just trying to enjoy my podcasts in peace.


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 27, 2022)

Today I got an email saying that my copy of Pokemon Legends Arceus isn't getting here until the 31st. I ordered it from the Pokemon center website, how can they now get it out on release day? Kind of ridiculous considering people already have the game early.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 27, 2022)

my dad has covid, so i’m going to get tested this afternoon. and last night i found out one of my coworkers just tested positive. so now i’ve been exposed at least twice in the last three days. 

i feel fine, so i’m hoping i’ve somehow managed to avoid it. but we will see soon i suppose.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 27, 2022)

i haven't kept up with this forum like at all for so long. there are so many cute collectibles that i missed the events for..


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 27, 2022)

I can't taste anything at all. I had some nutella and I couldn't taste the sweetness at all. I drank tea and I couldn't taste the ginger from it. I had some fruits and I tasted nothing. This is really sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2022)

Trying to find a genuine peruvian poncho but either the sites are a bit off or they only take like paypal. ugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 27, 2022)

every day for the last week I've fallen asleep in the middle of the day. I'm just tired nonstop. every time I try to look it up results usually say it's either medication (I haven't had a medication change in months) or depression (which I definitely have). if this higher med dosage doesn't make this feeling stop I'm gonna be really frustrated, I just want to get stuff done and I have absolutely no energy or motivation to do anything at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 27, 2022)

I need to go get my kittens food and my prescription but it's so cold outside my car absolutely will not start, so I have to wait til my dad gets home -__-


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2022)

Guess I found some store but google basically gives a bunch of stock photos of native people in ponchos which is nice but ??? what do I do with them lol


----------



## Neurotiker (Jan 27, 2022)

.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 27, 2022)

Anyone else just have a weird ass day today? All sorts of strange calls and problems. I am absolutely beat...


----------



## Seastar (Jan 27, 2022)

I've had at least 3 things go wrong today. All unrelated to each other. Just my luck...


----------



## xara (Jan 27, 2022)

not me having an ibs flareup two days after saying that it’s been much more manageable as of late. i apparently jinxed myself.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 27, 2022)

So sad that when you try having an honest and open topic about something pretty sensitive it starts to go up in flames (meaning that everyone attacks you)


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 27, 2022)

I don't wanna do school work I'm sleepy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 27, 2022)

Spoiler: kind of a rant



i'm somewhat conflicted, I made a post on fb about my "autism spectrum" and it basically described how I can appear to be "high functioning" on the surface, when in reality that just means I'm really good at masking and I actually struggle way way more than people do (hence why I really don't like functioning labels, because it allows people to incorrectly assume that I don't struggle as much as someone who is "low functioning"). and ofc my cousin had to comment (the one whom I I mentioned before about them being transphobic) and he was like "don't label yourself, we're all human and we all have strengths and weaknesses" and blah blah. I thanked him for the comment because I know he's just trying to help, but I explained that I would rather have a label that I'm comfortable with and allows me to understand my limitations, than not have one and wonder to myself why I'm so stupid because there are some things I just can't do because of my disability.

the reason why I'm conflicted is that one of my friends on there (whom I just recently met, and is also trans and autistic) replied to his comment and basically said something like "you're being ableist." I feel bad bc I really don't like starting arguments with people on fb, especially those who tend to be close minded and/or outspoken. I didn't even read my cousin's reply to him because I don't want to dwell on it forever and make myself feel bad. so while I lowkey hate that he made that comment, I'm also really glad that he took up for me because sometimes I feel like my family doesn't understand why I struggle so much and they think everything is easy and that I'm just being lazy or irresponsible. idk I think sometimes they really do just need to be put in their place and try to understand better what my struggles and limitations are before giving me advice.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 28, 2022)

Just got my booster and they want to watch me a bit longer, because they saw how nervous I was. They thought I'm sick because I was shacking so much. I'm such a coward when it comes to injections


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 28, 2022)

Kind of a dumb thing to be mad about, but I really don't like when streamers start streaming big games (in this case Arceus) on day one of release. A lot of people want to experience the game for themselves first. I also do completely understand that a lot of other people don't care about spoilers, don't plan on getting the game or want to experience the game with someone. It's an unreasonable thing to be mad about. I guess I'm a bit jealous since I'm stuck at work. I love how I went from zero hype to actually being excited to try this game. I guess other people's happiness rubbed off on me a bit.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2022)

No personal attack but I think a lot of people throw "ableist" and "normies" around way too much without considering substance, I've noticed. It's like the tiniest thing they pull those cards and it's like...okay no. Especially on social media in certain accounts/communities (i've gotten a few of these recs on instagram and I'm just instantly marking as don't want to see from this account because some just  )


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2022)

exeggcutes obviously not appearing in the wild i don't think i've seen one, just the goals alolan exeggcutor  once


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2022)

I love how when things start to get even slightly stressful, my mind goes into shutdown mode and suddenly I can't do anything right and I keep getting really angry/frustrated easily. idk how I expect myself to work even a part time job if I can't handle this. 

I honestly probably should wait until I get my depression under control before I start trying to get a job, but that's easier said than done when you're relatively low-income and need a job to even get by.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 28, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Kind of a dumb thing to be mad about, but I really don't like when streamers start streaming big games (in this case Arceus) on day one of release. A lot of people want to experience the game for themselves first. I also do completely understand that a lot of other people don't care about spoilers, don't plan on getting the game or want to experience the game with someone. It's an unreasonable thing to be mad about. I guess I'm a bit jealous since I'm stuck at work. I love how I went from zero hype to actually being excited to try this game. I guess other people's happiness rubbed off on me a bit.


Yeah, I’ve seen people playing Legends Arceus and uploading playthrough videos on the day before release?? To my knowledge, it released today but I saw videos yesterday of people already on part five. Spoilers galore, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 28, 2022




xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


Stuff like that is the reason I deleted my Facebook. I know some people have one for personal reasons, communication with people or whatever, but that site was way too toxic for my liking. Facebook is the absolute worst place to look for advice and I’m guilty of looking for advice on there (even simple advice like product recommendations…) and people still tried to stir **** up. I’m sorry that happened to you though.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 28, 2022)

It’s so quiet today with not much to do and I’m so used to being busy and stressed that I don’t know what to do with myself today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> No personal attack but I think a lot of people throw "ableist" and "normies" around way too much without considering substance, I've noticed. It's like the tiniest thing they pull those cards and it's like...okay no. Especially on social media in certain accounts/communities (i've gotten a few of these recs on instagram and I'm just instantly marking as don't want to see from this account because some just  )


it's even harder when they're throwing the word at someone who is genuinely trying to be helpful and may just be somewhat ignorant about what's going on.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 28, 2022)

My therapist didn't show up to our video appointment today, and I never got a phone call either explaining why, so that is frustrating since I sat there in the video waiting room for half an hour waiting and she never got on.  I guess I'll call on Monday and see if she wants to reschedule


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's even harder when they're throwing the word at someone who is genuinely trying to be helpful and may just be somewhat ignorant about what's going on.


Yeah or just when people trying to give their perspective, it's like some just don't bother or think it's a trend word without knowing anything else, so yeah.

Honestly I don't use it cause it is overused like that which is just sad.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 28, 2022)

I’m really not having a good day


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 28, 2022)

Really sucks I have to wait a long time for my copy of Pokemon Legends Arceus to come in February. The Stock issue is really a pain.


----------



## oak (Jan 28, 2022)

Totoroki said:


> I’m really not having a good day


I hope your day gets better soon mate, you deserve it!

------

I get a new family doctor next week. I put this in a spoiler incase someone doesn't like medical talk.


Spoiler



I meet my new family doctor on Monday and I have so much to tell him. I hope he has good bed side manners and an open mind cause last time I told a doctor about being non-binary he looked at me like I had 2 heads. I also hope he can help address my endometriosis that I've had for years. I haven't had a period in over 3 years so who knows what's going on in there. Demons? Possibly. Plus I have weird skin growths around my eyes that have me greatly concerned. It's either fat deposits or cholesterol problem, which is great considering I'm only 28. I haven't taken a selfie in like a year cause I'm embarrassed by them. My options are to get them burnt off with acid or get them cut off? And neither options are covered by health insurance cause it's considered "cosmetic" but the acid option is way cheaper. Apparently they don't numb it first either? Damn do they wanna see me cry? Cause I ain't afraid to cry in public.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2022)

I had to uninstall and reinstall Project64 because the games were not detecting my analog stick, no matter what controller or settings I used. It works now, but now I'm getting that stupid 30 second popup every time I open the application asking about a donation. I would donate just to make it go away but I don't really have money to just throw around rn so I guess I just have to deal with it :,,,,,,,)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2022)

Spoiler



I was just informed by my mom that my grandpa passed away not long ago. I suppose it's for the best because he had been suffering with dementia for a long time and couldn't remember me or my mom (his own daughter). but I'm still in shock, I remember all those years I spent visiting his house. I was always one of his favorite grandchildren, if not his _favorite _grandchild.

I have a few things to remember him by, but there are a few tiny things that I would like to have from his possessions. a photo of him with his 1970 VW Beetle and a little 80s Casio keyboard which was the very first keyboard I ever played (and I'm now a professional pianist).

I'm glad he's not suffering anymore but I'm still heartbroken. I suppose I'll always remember the memories we made together.

edit: i had a few typos


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i’m so, so sorry, my friend. my heart goes out to you; i can’t even begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now. sending lots of love to you and your family.


----------



## Neb (Jan 29, 2022)

I have a four page essay due tomorrow and all I’ve done is gather quotes. The stress is won’t go away. This is definitely the _last_ time I’m procrastinating on an assignment.

Also, I’m really concerned about the state of the forum right now. There have been so many public arguments…


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 29, 2022)

im at my lowest in terms of mental and health reasons, i don't know if or when ill go out and i guess its just a little stressful :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2022)

Got some bad shivers/sweating from the jab I took yesterday morning when I was about to sleep. Don't think I slept properly until like 7 am today 

I'm glad the jab is working but I feel like a wreck 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2022



xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...dang I'm sorry 

But yeah make sure to treasure the memories and while it's on a lesser scale I hope you can get the things as well


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 29, 2022)

You gotta love when estimated deliveries change


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2022)

The lack of Exeggcutes in PoGo, like... yeah there is grass biome everywhere and also I've definitely been close to hospitals???


----------



## Madeline63 (Jan 30, 2022)

Sick with a high fever.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 30, 2022)

Oh no I was up late last night and feel so lousy now


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2022)

Ok so I read up on the former egg pools in PoGo....and just why did they ditch magikarps and exeggcutes being like some really need-y stuff there....


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 30, 2022)

When you sit with other people you don't know very well, and it gets super quiet and all of a sudden your stomach decides it is going to start talking for no reason at all and you are sure others hear it and aren't saying anything out of trying to be polite but you actually have no idea if they heard it. And like, you are trapped there without being able to leave because people are in chairs around you and in your way. And if you say like sorry my belly is growling people look at you like you are weird and they have no idea what you are talking about or they look at you like, yeah right that's your belly. So you say nothing at all....
Like... it is such an annoying and embarrassing thing lol.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 30, 2022)

i got accepted to a school honor society and i have to go to a group meeting tomorrow and im kind of scared. for context information there’s going to be these 2 girls there that i met last year when i was new to the school, i was all alone on the 1st day at lunch so the vice principal told me to sit with them. we made small talk but nothing more because i was too anxious to speak to them so we didn’t talk. now it’s going to be awkward seeing them again, im pretty sure im known to them as the weird quiet girl. also i have cramps and they hurt


----------



## Soigne (Jan 30, 2022)

I have to start applying for new jobs tomorrow. I've suffered through the last two years with three underpaying jobs, working 7 days a week, never taking a sick day because I can't afford to not work, and I am tired of it. I am so tired of it. I really do not like anything about my situation, nor do I like everyone I know moving on to better things and feeling left in the dust.

Job hunting stresses me out immensely because if my current employers find out and I lose one of my jobs I will be hurting. I'd love to be able to move out of the town I live in, but financially I just am not in a position to relocate to another town/city/state. I have to deal with the job prospects in this town and maybe a few surrounding towns and cities. But I have to do something because I can't live like this another day. I just hope things get better someday soon.


----------



## Neb (Jan 31, 2022)

I’m writing fleshed out bios for all of my novel’s characters. I’m pretty happy with how my protagonist is fleshed out, but I’m concerned about the antagonists. They’re loosely based on my abusive ex and high school bullies. All of these characters are reprehensible people. They harass the protagonist constantly because they think he deserves it.

What I’m concerned about is potentially making them one note. I don’t want to make them people who are jerks 24/7. That’s just not how people act. I’ve tried to make them more realistic by making them decent to people they like, but I’m not sure if that’s enough.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 31, 2022)

my mom just said, "do you have any feelings?" all because i don't want to say hello to my brother's girlfriend when she's in the house. she's right, because my depression wiped them all out, but to say it over something so trivial (and unrelated) is just- 

she also, in trying to put me in said girlfriend's shoes, asked how i would feel if i, a lesbian, was dating someone's _brother_. heteronormativity continues to thrive.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 31, 2022)

this is the one time i'll come to this thread without an actual irl issue in my mind, but oh my GOD. i can't bear to watch steins gate anymore . starting to think i may kin suzuha amane. if i do, god help me honestly. but every time i think about her i get this intense swirling in the pit of my stomach. and i didn't feel this way really when i watched season 1. so why is it hitting me all of a sudden now? anyways... yeah. lol. death.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 31, 2022)

Sue Gray's report into the various Downing Street parties during the height of the pandemic has been released to the public and what I have read so far is absolutely disgusting. So many people died due to Covid and so many others sacrificed so much in order to keep everyone else as safe as possible yet the Government thought it was okay to ignore the rules just so they could have regular gatherings with alcohol involved. Boris Johnson is a piece of **** and should resign NOW.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2022)

I really hate getting Instagram suggestions with like "depressed_boi doing stuff" or just "look at puppy/grandpa/baby  this made my day" stuff like please no.

Also PSA the US is not the whole world in regards to onions kthxbye.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 31, 2022)

That its cloudy outside and not sunny


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 31, 2022)

i don't know what i'm going to do. i'm just not in any shape to see people. i'm not mentally prepared for any of it but i'm also not equipped to like, drive people around, get a hotel room, things like that. i'm simply not prepared. anyways, i'm not even going to mention any of this to the big boss lady. she's going to rip my head off if i do.


----------



## oak (Jan 31, 2022)

My first appointment with my new doctor went well but he said something that I can't stop questioning whether or not he was judging me.


Spoiler



I told him I've been in a homosexual relationship for 10 years and he suggested I get checked for HIV  I agreed to get checked but damn, after 10 years with the same partner you wouldn't think I was high risk just because of my gayness.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 31, 2022)

Spoiler: Please do not read if you haven't watched Sherlock Holmes / plan to watch it



God damn, Season 4 was such a disaster. I was so happy about the ending with the wedding and all and then it started to become so.. berk. It literally made me mad, lol. Especially the very last episode. What on earth did the script writer take when coming up with all of this? I'm so glad that there was no "Choose John or Rosie" or I would've literally flipped the table in front of me


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 31, 2022)

Neb said:


> I’m writing fleshed out bios for all of my novel’s characters. I’m pretty happy with how my protagonist is fleshed out, but I’m concerned about the antagonists. They’re loosely based on my abusive ex and high school bullies. All of these characters are reprehensible people. They harass the protagonist constantly because they think he deserves it.
> 
> What I’m concerned about is potentially making them one note. I don’t want to make them people who are jerks 24/7. That’s just not how people act. I’ve tried to make them more realistic by making them decent to people they like, but I’m not sure if that’s enough.


Do they have ambitions other than being jerks? I do writing to. It's fun and creative! And even when writing side-note characters I will flesh them out with their own goals in life. If they have a goal in the story and a personality that isn't just 'put this character here to make protagonist miserable' you will have a nicely fleshed out character.


----------



## boring (Jan 31, 2022)

i appear to  be feeling lonely


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2022)

ofc as soon as my dad gets home he starts to tell me I'm cleaning wrong and getting frustrated for seemingly no reason at all lol. this is why I only clean when he's at work.

also there are way too many people in my family trying to give me life advice when they couldn't care less about hat my actual current situation is and would rather assume what my problems are instead of actually listening to what I say. I'm so tired of it. if I were younger I would think I'm a failure because I can't just do what they say I should be able to do, nowadays I know it's bc of my disability but my family seems to be like "don't let your disability get in the way" like *****???? they don't call it a "dis-ability" for nothing, it literally means lack of ability.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 1, 2022)

My nose is stuffy and it's a bummer


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 1, 2022)

week or so ago, i mentioned how the woman i was in contact with at my therapy organization tried to call me despite knowing how much of a trigger those are for me. i emailed politely saying, "hey, don't do That, you sent me into a really bad panic attack, if you do not want to explain the differences of 1:1 cbt to me over email, i will come to an appointment in person like you suggested". finally get an email back from the organization (not her specifically anymore) essentially telling me to f off and discuss it with completely different local organizations and get back to them with my decision, including one that is currently _only over the phone_. lovely. i hate it here.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2022)

Outlook's dumb "auto-fill" system when typing and idk how to turn it off. Like I was typing a reply to this store thanking them for helping me filling out that address format thing and how to remove it when ordering and it kept suggesting **** I obviously didn't want to have in the e-mail... Outlook is so damn useless.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 1, 2022)

People were spraying poison over the weeds in my backyard earlier so I cannot play on my swingset for the next week


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 1, 2022)

I love working in an awkward situation because this narcissist woman was treating me like crap and I dared fight back. There’s no winning with these types of people, I just need to just run away fast. You’ll just be this person that they’ll talk crap about forever and labeled as “lazy” or “two faced” even though I worked hard and put up with a lot of crap. You’re just a distorted version of yourself to them because they’re incapable of looking at you as a person with independent thoughts and feelings. I’m not putting up with toxic people anymore I’m tired of it.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 1, 2022)

Spoiler: jksdncfl (tw: death and possible derealization?? idk the proper term sorry) 



i literally forgot my passed 5 year old brother's birthday. it was in october and i forgot it. it was  MONTHS AGO. and i FORGOT IT. the only reason why i remembered it was because i was a photo of us on his bday. i just realized that i'm starting to forget everything about him and it's really distressing because is it really that easy to be forgotten when you die?


----------



## xara (Feb 1, 2022)

Spoiler: cat death



my tabby kitten is being put to sleep tonight, on the 3rd month anniversary of my late cat’s death.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2022)

xara said:


> snip





Spoiler



I'm so sorry to hear this xara. I assume it was one of your two kittens? how is the other one doing? I'm at a loss for words but I'll be keeping you in my thoughts 




	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2022

I have a really bad headache for some reason. again. I wish I knew what tf is causing them cause they're frequent and very annoying to deal with, especially since I ran out of Excedrin.

also tried so hard to clean the basement room, but it's a room that my friend (who lived with us for a while) was staying in and she's a very untidy person so the floor was just disgusting and there was dog hair all over the bed and it smelled bad in there. I mopped for probably an hour and the floor still looks bad but not nearly as bad as it did. also cleaned up the bed and doused it with pet odor eliminator. now I'm exhausted, I wish I had more energy to get other things done that I want to do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 1, 2022)

C'mon man, straight-up tell me your opinions on me so I can move on.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 1, 2022)

Spoiler



Every time I go over my mom’s house I get stressed out. That’s why I don’t go that often. I know that sounds bad… just some of the stuff she does. Idk.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 1, 2022)

xara said:


> Spoiler: cat death
> 
> 
> 
> my tabby kitten is being put to sleep tonight, on the 3rd month anniversary of my late cat’s death.


I don't have any words that can make it better, but I'm so, so sorry xara. ❤


----------



## Soigne (Feb 1, 2022)

there was a shooting at a college kind of close today. it’s about the same size college as the one where i work, which is just so unsettling to me.


----------



## xara (Feb 1, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this xara. I assume it was one of your two kittens? how is the other one doing? I'm at a loss for words but I'll be keeping you in my thoughts





Spoiler



thank you so much. yes, it was one of my two kittens; the tabby (mazikeen) was the one who had fluid in her belly and was much, _much_ sicker than her sister, despite both of them being diagnosed with FIP (originally thought to be FIV) last month. 

alize (my other kitten and mazikeen’s sister) is thankfully doing well and is still completely asymptomatic. i’m not sure how mazikeen’s absence is going to affect her, but emotionally and health-wise, she’s okay right now. thank you for asking and for taking the time to respond. 





S.J. said:


> I don't have any words that can make it better, but I'm so, so sorry xara. ❤



thank you so much.


----------



## iRaiin (Feb 1, 2022)

boring said:


> i appear to  be feeling lonely


I hope you're feeling better 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2022



Soigne said:


> there was a shooting at a college kind of close today. it’s about the same size college as the one where i work, which is just so unsettling to me.


That's really scary, I'm glad you're safe!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 1, 2022)

xara said:


> snip


Oh no, I don't know what to say about this other than wanting to give you virtual hugs. It must be really tough for you right now, xara.


----------



## Neb (Feb 2, 2022)

My sleep schedule is a complete mess. I fall asleep between 2-3 in the morning and wake up at 11. I can get away with it since my classes are in the afternoon, but it’s not ideal. Whenever I try to fight it I either fall back asleep and/or stay wide awake when I go to bed earlier.


----------



## Doki Doki (Feb 2, 2022)

My lungs are not 100% after a near death covid hospital stay and it just hurts.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2022)

need to go grocery shopping AGAIN because i forgot the damn beans.. brUh


----------



## Plume (Feb 2, 2022)

xara said:


> Spoiler: cat death
> 
> 
> 
> my tabby kitten is being put to sleep tonight, on the 3rd month anniversary of my late cat’s death.


I'm so sorry, xara.

I want to disappear.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 2, 2022)

My head hurts so bad and I’m not sure what’s going on with my phone today rip


----------



## Neb (Feb 2, 2022)

I need some advice. Last year during March I started a conversation with someone because I wanted to be friends with them. They said thanks for the conversation and ghosted me for a year. The only time they replied was when I asked about art commissions. For whatever reason they’re still on my friend’s list even though it’s obvious they don’t want anything to do with me. Should I just unfriend them or should I tell them first?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 2, 2022)

Neb said:


> -snip-



If they ghosted, I’d do the same. Don’t tell them and unfriend them. Chances are, they won’t notice (no offense). Just the harsh truth.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 3, 2022)

not sure if this topic is against the rules since it's not nudity, technically, porn or sexual. maybe it's considered obscene? idk, i learned about this anatomy in school when i was 8, and i think it's a topic that shouldn't be taboo etc. but just delete it if it's considered inappropriate.


Spoiler: tmi genital health lmao



oh my god, i'm in Pain. i have no idea what's going on down there, but i wish it would stop. i know i should probably see a doctor, but, like. that gives me anxiety in general, let alone if they were to do an exam. (not to mention appointments are impossible to get at the minute.) i've tried googling my symptoms as if that's in any way a good source, but for the most part i just end up with results for lichen sclerosus and i'm 95% sure it's not that. (i've also just made myself paranoid that it's vulvar cancer. nice.) i've tried sudocrem and vagisil (canesten is way too expensive rip) to soothe the itching/burning and it does work for a little while, but then it's back on the pain train. i think it's getting better, but i honestly can't tell. sometimes i feel perfectly normal, other times it's agonizing. i _think _it was caused by having to wear sanitary pads for a straight month, which is why i've now switched to period underwear (cannot recommend enough btw), but i can't tell for certain. if any women see this and have any advice or went through similar experiences and might know what's up, please feel free to reach out. i'm dying over here T^T


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 3, 2022)

I am so pissed off today. My coworker is out of office and apparently I'm the backup? The latest contact sheet I downloaded never had me even listed as a backup or teritiary. Someone changed it and never notified me or sent an email. I have absolutely no training on this account. I've had anxiety all morning trying to balance my own accounts, calls, emails... This is just absolute bull. In no way is this my fault.


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> <snip>


If it would help put your mind at ease to discuss your symptoms with someone with a biomedical background (I'm a scientist rather than a healthcare practitioner, so I can offer information and reassurance but not a diagnosis) you are welcome to contact me. I'd like to think the information I can volunteer will be more helpful and less scary than the NHS website. I understand of course if you're not comfortable with this.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2022)

so yeah now i need to make 3 new friends ...like wtf pogo i'm not made of friends playing pogo lol. guess i'll just ask people to delete and re-add me -_-


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 3, 2022)

Chris said:


> If it would help put your mind at ease to discuss your symptoms with someone with a biomedical background (I'm a scientist rather than a healthcare practitioner, so I can offer information and reassurance but not a diagnosis) you are welcome to contact me. I'd like to think the information I can volunteer will be more helpful and less scary than the NHS website. I understand of course if you're not comfortable with this.



i think it's doing better today? but if it keeps persisting and/or get worse, i'll definitely shoot you a message! thank you <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2022)

update: got my friends but sweet jesus pogo i dont grow friends like pimples LOL


----------



## Soigne (Feb 3, 2022)

HATE getting an oil change! HATE HATE HATE


----------



## allainah (Feb 3, 2022)

Still having crying breakdowns over my sweet baby Teddy who passed a year ago


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 3, 2022)

i HATE tiktok so much!


----------



## azurill (Feb 3, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> i HATE tiktok so much!


You have no idea how much I hate Tiktok and I don’t even use it. I really wish it didn’t exist.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 3, 2022)

always love a good breakup :/


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 3, 2022)

azurill said:


> You have no idea how much I hate Tiktok and I don’t even use it. I really wish it didn’t exist.


Yeah, same. I hate TikTok and I have no desire to ever use it. It hit me when a YouTube streamer that I watch yesterday made a comment about forums and whether they still exist. Yes, they exist, but that’s just it. There are a few active ones. (This is the most active one that I am on.) I wish things like TikTok didn’t take over the internet. I remember years ago when forums were the thing. They were booming. Now it’s just Instagram and TikTok. What a shame.


----------



## azurill (Feb 3, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Yeah, same. I hate TikTok and I have no desire to ever use it. It hit me when a YouTube streamer that I watch yesterday made a comment about forums and whether they still exist. Yes, they exist, but that’s just it. There are a few active ones. (This is the most active one that I am on.) I wish things like TikTok didn’t take over the internet. I remember years ago when forums were the thing. They were booming. Now it’s just Instagram and TikTok. What a shame.


Yea I will never use Tiktok.  Yea it really is a shame forums are not a big thing anymore. One of my big problems with it is those stupid Tiktok challenges especially the destructive ones. Last week at work (I work at a grocery store) we had to close the bathrooms in front because some kids destroyed the 2 toilets in the women’s restroom because they said they were doing a Tiktok challenge.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 3, 2022)

azurill said:


> Yea I will never use Tiktok.  Yea it really is a shame forums are not a big thing anymore. One of my big problems with it is those stupid Tiktok challenges especially the destructive ones. Last week at work (I work at a grocery store) we had to close the bathrooms in front because some kids destroyed the 2 toilets in the women’s restroom because they said they were doing a Tiktok challenge.


The fact that they used the TikTok challenge to justify their ****ty behavior. Wow.


----------



## azurill (Feb 3, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> The fact that they used the TikTok challenge to justify their ****ty behavior. Wow.


Exactly they knew better but did it anyway. Their parents were just as bad. My store manager said he called their parents to have them come get them. The parents reaction was that  they are kids and what can we do. How about discipline your kids and that behavior is not acceptable.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 3, 2022)

Could I just not have to work and get everything handed to me? As much as I really do like so the people I work for it’s pretty stressful to wheel this southern woman around the hospital while she gets angry at literally everyone. Sometimes I wonder why she likes me so much because she hates everyone else. And my other client spending $70 on meat sticks at a gas station and not be able to tell him no and then have to listen to him and his wife fight over it later. I need a vacation.


----------



## xara (Feb 3, 2022)

i’m very close to losing my ****.


----------



## Neb (Feb 3, 2022)

Nobody: 
Absolutely no one:
Not a soul on this earth:
Random people on the street: little idiot.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 3, 2022)

azurill said:


> One of my big problems with it is those stupid Tiktok challenges especially the destructive ones. Last week at work (I work at a grocery store) we had to close the bathrooms in front because some kids destroyed the 2 toilets in the women’s restroom because they said they were doing a Tiktok challenge.


Wow I'm really sorry to hear this. Tiktok definitely has so many rotten apples, most of which I feel like are kids or minors. I think it's a combination of both poor upbringing and unsupervised internet usage. Destructive behavior should absolutely not be tolerated. It doesn't help that some adults online do these dumb challenges for clout; they don't think about their impact and how children will copy them because the kids think it's cool or something.


----------



## azurill (Feb 3, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Wow I'm really sorry to hear this. Tiktok definitely has so many rotten apples, most of which I feel like are kids or minors. I think it's a combination of both poor upbringing and unsupervised internet usage. Destructive behavior should absolutely not be tolerated. It doesn't help that some adults online do these dumb challenges for clout; they don't think about their impact and how children will copy them because the kids think it's cool or something.


Yea most people really just don’t think. They really do need to supervise their kids more and explain  how these destructive challenges hurt not only others but could hurt themselves. Yea most kids will definitely copy things they see online.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 4, 2022)

I really hope they don't revive the old D&D cartoon.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2022)

azurill said:


> You have no idea how much I hate Tiktok and I don’t even use it. I really wish it didn’t exist.


Me three. It needs to die.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2022)

ever since I was sick I've been having really bad sleep inertia. it's almost 11am and I'm still too tired/weak to actually get up. I think I may even have a headache which, despite me getting them all the time, is actually really rare for me to have during the day. I have things I want to do and no energy to do them


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2022)

People who ask you to do something, you do it and they don't bother to reply properly. Yet they will probably demand an immediate response when they actually get back, and get angry if you don't do it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2022)

trying to work on a drawing for a yt video thumbnail and my tablet keeps resetting itself for absolutely no reason at all -__-


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 4, 2022)

Why does Twitter exist to cause so much Cancel Culture? Can it just stop for once?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 4, 2022)

My dog passed away last night. I have been bawling on and off for the past 24 hours. She was my best friend.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 4, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Wow I'm really sorry to hear this. Tiktok definitely has so many rotten apples, most of which I feel like are kids or minors. I think it's a combination of both poor upbringing and unsupervised internet usage. Destructive behavior should absolutely not be tolerated. It doesn't help that some adults online do these dumb challenges for clout; they don't think about their impact and how children will copy them because the kids think it's cool or something.


I know for a fact that Internet Challenges were a mistake since the start. I remember people doing the so called "Cinnamon challenge" and "Fire Challenge" which believe it or not it was popular around 2012 and 2014. I still to this day think "What is wrong with these people?" Dangerous Internet stunts should've never been a thing to began with but it happened, because people wanted to be famous at the time.


----------



## pottercrossing (Feb 4, 2022)

Mimi Cheems said:


> My dog passed away last night. I have been bawling on and off for the past 24 hours. She was my best friend.


Oh no, I'm so sorry! ☹


----------



## azurill (Feb 4, 2022)

Mimi Cheems said:


> My dog passed away last night. I have been bawling on and off for the past 24 hours. She was my best friend.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 4, 2022)

Mimi Cheems said:


> My dog passed away last night. I have been bawling on and off for the past 24 hours. She was my best friend.


im so sorry mimi  you can always message me if you want to talk


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 4, 2022)

Mimi Cheems said:


> My dog passed away last night. I have been bawling on and off for the past 24 hours. She was my best friend.


Oh noooo cheems, I'm so sorry to hear that.  if you ever need to talk to someone my inbox is open ❤


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 4, 2022)

i just feel so crazy.


----------



## xara (Feb 4, 2022)

Mimi Cheems said:


> My dog passed away last night. I have been bawling on and off for the past 24 hours. She was my best friend.



i’m so, so sorry for your loss. i lost my best friend back in november, and one of my kittens earlier this week, so you are not alone in this. losing a furry companion is absolutely devastating, but i can tell that you adored her with all your heart and gave her the best life possible, and i just know she loved you back. take all the time you need to process this and grieve; we’re all here to support you, and my pms are always open if you ever need to talk.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 4, 2022)

pottercrossing said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry! ☹





azurill said:


> So sorry for your loss.





moo_nieu said:


> im so sorry mimi  you can always message me if you want to talk





Foreverfox said:


> Oh noooo cheems, I'm so sorry to hear that.  if you ever need to talk to someone my inbox is open ❤





xara said:


> i’m so, so sorry for your loss. i lost my best friend back in november, and one of my kittens earlier this week, so you are not alone in this. losing a furry companion is absolutely devastating, but i can tell that you adored her with all your heart and gave her the best life possible, and i just know she loved you back. take all the time you need to process this and grieve; we’re all here to support you, and my pms are always open if you ever need to talk.


Thank you all so much. This is so hard for me. She was half of my current age. So I basically grew up with her and we did everything together. I miss her more than anything and I’ve been crying so much, my eyelids are just so puffy and swollen. I just want my dog back.

Here’s a picture I took of her about 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 4, 2022)

Mimi Cheems said:


> Thank you all so much. This is so hard for me. She was half of my current age. So I basically grew up with her and we did everything together. I miss her more than anything and I’ve been crying so much, my eyelids are just so puffy and swollen. I just want my dog back.
> 
> Here’s a picture I took of her about 4-5 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 428861


❤ oh my goodness, she looks so happy, loved, and so well cared for. My heart just breaks for you  I will be thinking about you. Maybe try sleeping with her favorite toy blanket next to you, maybe that would help


----------



## pottercrossing (Feb 4, 2022)

Mimi Cheems said:


> Thank you all so much. This is so hard for me. She was half of my current age. So I basically grew up with her and we did everything together. I miss her more than anything and I’ve been crying so much, my eyelids are just so puffy and swollen. I just want my dog back.
> 
> Here’s a picture I took of her about 4-5 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 428861


She looks like she really loved you. And she still does, wherever she is. My advice, take as much time as you need to grieve, and don't be afraid to seek professional help. You'll move on when you're ready. My PMs are always open if you want to talk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2022)

me at 11pm: man there's so much I want to do and I have to go to bed now ugh

me at 9am the next day: there's nothing at all that I want to do other than stay in bed *hides under blanket*


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 5, 2022)

For the life of me I’ll never understand why people don’t lock the bathroom door when they’re using the bathroom?? 

Context: I was on a train, and someone was using the bathroom but they did not lock it, and the bathroom switch was on “OPEN” instead of “Occupied,” so I thought, okay. It must be okay. Common sense, people.  This better not happen again, on my next train trip.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2022)

Hmm, struck me now that we don't have a bell tree (instrument) collectible. hmm?


----------



## Romaki (Feb 5, 2022)

I love having constant tooth pain and I'm not bothered that my wisdom teeth removal is in 6 weeks. :')))))))) (end me)


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 5, 2022)

I hate grammar quizzes!!!


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 5, 2022)

I’ve noticed a lot of people in my life are really unreasonable and think their opinion is always right, never accepting anyone else’s point of view.
I’m just starting to notice it. But why can’t anyone else see that?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2022)

this is absolutely driving me insane but i could've swore that in one of the Japanese Animal Forest games on the N64/Gamecube there was an item that was a dresser and it looked like grapes (like it was part of the fruit series but it was never in any other game, I remember seeing it along with the lucky black cat and some other stuff that's exclusive to the game it was in). I thought it was really cool but now I can't seem to find it anywhere on the internet???? someone please help??

edit: okay I'm not insane, I finally found it but it's an unused item!!! I wonder if I can get it through hacking? whatever the case is they should've made this an actual item cause just look how cute it is!!!





edit again: it can be obtained through hacking but it will only show up as a DUMMY item. so basically my dreams of having this adorable grape dresser in my Animal Forest e+ home are absolutely crushed :,,,,,,)


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 5, 2022)

my body/brain literally hates me. no matter how much or little i sleep, i'm always exhausted during the day, but then suddenly _wide awake_ at night. take today, for example. i went to sleep at 2AM (very early of me as of late) and woke up at 12PM this morning, so i was down for about 10 hours. i was fine until around 7PM, and then my eyes kept drifting shut, and i had to repeatedly get up and splash my face with water or drink something to stay awake. (if i sleep too early, i will inevitably wake up at around 4AM.) i was planning to go to sleep around midnight, since i assumed i'd start drifting again. nope! i was wide awake; it's 3AM, and i still am! someone please tell it upstairs that we're in england, not australia.


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 5, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this is absolutely driving me insane but i could've swore that in one of the Japanese Animal Forest games on the N64/Gamecube there was an item that was a dresser and it looked like grapes (like it was part of the fruit series but it was never in any other game, I remember seeing it along with the lucky black cat and some other stuff that's exclusive to the game it was in). I thought it was really cool but now I can't seem to find it anywhere on the internet???? someone please help??
> 
> edit: okay I'm not insane, I finally found it but it's an unused item!!! I wonder if I can get it through hacking? whatever the case is they should've made this an actual item cause just look how cute it is!!!


Oops. I was just about to reply with the same image. I’m glad you found it though!


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2022)

So I’m going to a restaurant on Tuesday because I have gift cards for that restaurant, but I realized I have anxiety with eating in front of people, lol. I hope it’s not too crowded. Anyone else feel like people are watching you eat out of the corner of their eye? Lol, I’m usually fine in crowds but something about people watching me eat is kind of weird even though they probably don’t care.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> So I’m going to a restaurant on Tuesday because I have gift cards for that restaurant, but I realized I have anxiety with eating in front of people, lol. I hope it’s not too crowded. Anyone else feel like people are watching you eat out of the corner of their eye? Lol, I’m usually fine in crowds but something about people watching me eat is kind of weird even though they probably don’t care.


Your not alone, I have extreme anxiety eating in front of others, doesn't matter who they are. Even if they don't care it's unnerving having people watch you do a completely normal thing everyone does[eat]


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 6, 2022)

Still have a headache


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2022)

As much of a good day as I had and week, my mood just kind of took a turn for the worse and I cried really hard.  It’s not anyone’s fault, online or in real life.  It’s just me frustrated with my own weakness again.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2022)

Parents. Just... let your kids go if you obviously don't get along at adult ages.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 6, 2022



Croconaw said:


> So I’m going to a restaurant on Tuesday because I have gift cards for that restaurant, but I realized I have anxiety with eating in front of people, lol. I hope it’s not too crowded. Anyone else feel like people are watching you eat out of the corner of their eye? Lol, I’m usually fine in crowds but something about people watching me eat is kind of weird even though they probably don’t care.


Nah, I love going to restaurants tbh, if anything socialize outside home/work and also looking at people with weird fashion styles lol.

And no they definitely don't care if you eat, I mean people have always been staring at others no matter what they do, so.


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

Trying to graduate from highschool ;-;


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 6, 2022)

im in a new semester! i'm suddenly really nervous about some of my courses. like, im alright with some of them but there's this one course that i'm just unexplainably nervous of. i really don't know why.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 6, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2022)

over here wondering why I haven't fallen asleep yet... I never even took my sleeping meds lol 

also I've officially had a headache for about 10 hours and multiple attempts at getting rid of it have been unsuccessful. so that's fun!


----------



## Pop-tart (Feb 7, 2022)

Found out that my manager has been pestering my co-workers with covid to come back to work despite still being positive, ma'am wtf is this


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 7, 2022)

Urgh I hate having breakouts on my face whilst it's that time of the month, it makes me feel like a self conscious teenager all over again.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2022)

I’m so tempted to get Pokémon Brilliant Diamond because of Totodile, but I’d have to have someone trade me one so I can get him in the beginning of the game. I’d definitely pay in TBT lol, but this would all require me buying the game and a Switch Lite, which I don’t want to do. But it’s tempting. Ugh. I 99% won’t be buying one, but still. Idk. TEMPTING.


----------



## Neb (Feb 7, 2022)

My mom and aunt have been trying to match me up with their friend’s daughter and neither of us are interested. Whenever I try to make them stop they keep talking about her relationship status. I know they just want me to find the right person, but this isn’t the way to help.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2022)

Man, crappy start to the week already. My one coworker has missed like 3 days in a row. That is not good at all. She has a bad track record lately of calling off and I think soon she's going to be fired or just leave. If that happens, I might be stuck helping with her stuff. I really am frustrated with myself and my fear of leaving my comfort zone. I REALLY need a new job that pays me more and is less stressful. I just hate applying and working on my resume. If I don't do something though, I'm going to stay in this rut for who knows how long.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Feb 7, 2022)

I can't articulate how much it bothers me to see people use the term "autism" to describe things that don't relate to how the word is prescribed to people of the spectrum. I know languages "evolve", but what the hell does it even mean when you it say out of the context of a neurological disorder? All it does is cause confusion, and it's bad enough already that autism isn't as researched, or even as explored, as it should be.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 7, 2022)

this new school im doing is SO ****ING OVERWHELMING i am going to DIE


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 7, 2022)

catching pokemon while riding on the water in pla is so hard for literally no reason-


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 7, 2022)

This is more like a petty complaint but why are baby books so flimsy? My nephew destroyed 3 now. All of them were the hard-back kind. It was because of the loose spine that allowed him to break them. It's like do these people not know how strong a toddler's grip is? Another thing that bothers me is when the pages are made with the same material that's used for cereal boxes. Again, it's too weak for a toddler.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 7, 2022)

a very hateful woman called me at work today and started spewing racist bull**** out of nowhere and it’s really made me furious. i truly had no idea anyone could be that terrible of a human being just outright like that. absolutely no shame at all. it made me sick.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2022)

Soigne said:


> - snip -



Omg, that sounds awful.  I’m really sorry you had to deal with all of that.  I can’t believe people act like that sometimes, even though there are people like that out there.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2022)

I hate running into reminders when you’re trying to forget someone, lol.


----------



## vixened (Feb 8, 2022)

_gotta love loneliness /s_


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 8, 2022)

I got a thing of sour punch straws, but they’re stale. The ones I get at the store are fine. My dad’s going to take them to work and someone will eat them, I guess. I hate how they’re stale.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> This is more like a petty complaint but why are baby books so flimsy? My nephew destroyed 3 now. All of them were the hard-back kind. It was because of the loose spine that allowed him to break them. It's like do these people not know how strong a toddler's grip is? Another thing that bothers me is when the pages are made with the same material that's used for cereal boxes. Again, it's too weak for a toddler.


As someone who works with flimsy, floppy, carton etc. baby books in various languages daily I agree


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2022)

I love this boombox i got but it takes up like half of m desk space so everything is now cramped over by my keyboard (and by everything I mean _everything_, like my house, 3DSXL, phone, tablet, food whenever I eat, etc). I gotta find a better place to put this boombox lol.

also got a thought off the top of my head to buy a small box of chocolates for my friend, and i want to make a card/note and send it to him, but I'm so nervous on how he will respond lol


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 8, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I got a thing of sour punch straws, but they’re stale. The ones I get at the store are fine. My dad’s going to take them to work and someone will eat them, I guess. I hate how they’re stale.


i didnt even know stuff like that could _get _stale


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 8, 2022)

my gp makes me want to commit murder. according to them, they could've only renewed the sick note after a few weeks as if, you know, severe depression and suicidal ideation just clears up that fast. (i wish.) since i last saw the doctor in mid-december, and the note expired on the last day of the same month, it's been 'too long' as if even the medication i was prescribed to try and treat those issues takes a month to work. (it doesn't; it can take up to 3 to tell.) they tell me to book an appointment. fine. there are no face-to-face appointments available online. great. we call in. the queue is 35 something people long. it takes hours to get heard. they say to call back monday. same garbage. hours-long queue. they try to give me an appointment that clashes with the booster _they have me down for_. the next offer is right before my benefits appointment, which is what i need the stupid note for i_n the first place_. i don't know if i can make both. tough luck. the only appointments after that are in _late march_. _over an entire month away._ obviously the simple solution here is to print off the damn renewed fit note instead of dragging me into the practice and wasting the doctor's time for something so damn trivial that can be solved in five minutes. but no. jesus christ. my girlfriend can call her GP, get through within an hour and be seen within days, but nobody working at mine seems to have so much as a  functioning brain cell, and it's causing me so much stress.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 8, 2022)

i need to erase my digital footprint so bad <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2022)

trying to schedule an in-person visit w my doctor bc he specifically said he wants to see me in-person so he can evaluate my headache issue, but bc both my parents have had covid within the last month the website is telling me "we can't schedule you, you need to do a telehealth appt" but the doctor wants to see me in person so????? like wtf am I supposed to do lol??


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> trying to schedule an in-person visit w my doctor bc he specifically said he wants to see me in-person so he can evaluate my headache issue, but bc both my parents have had covid within the last month the website is telling me "we can't schedule you, you need to do a telehealth appt" but the doctor wants to see me in person so????? like wtf am I supposed to do lol??


Since the Pandemic has really made things so bad the Healthcare system in America is so broken that Doctors/Nurses don't really have time or or patience to treat patients. The worst thing is I was going to see a Liver Doctor and a few days later I get a charge of $415.00 because they told me that my health insurance doesn't cover. UGH!!!! Going to the Doctor has become so impossible these days.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 8, 2022)

my parents r ****ing stressing me out so bad


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 8, 2022)

Another youtube channel gone.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 9, 2022)

for something that's supposed to help, the pill has genuinely done nothing but the opposite for me  it hasn't stopped my periods, because my flow goes back to being heavy around the date i would normally be 'on', and i'm bleeding non-stop between those dates anyway which a) probably isn't healthy considering i'm anemic and b) has caused me serious agitation downstairs because of having to constantly wear sanitary towels. it hasn't even stopped the cramps, because i'm experiencing them right now, and they hurt like hell. literally all this stupid little tablet has done is make me bleed _constantly_. i'm pretty sure i need to go on the one that has estrogen in it, since it's allegedly more effective, i just wish the doctor would've bothered to tell me the difference between the two instead of giving me a random one so i wouldn't have had to have gone through all this hassle, but he's a man, so  only problem is the other one makes you more at risk for cancer, i think, and that terrifies me. i really just wish there was a better way to stop menstruation than the extreme of getting your tubes tied or a pill that has no guarantee of working. it sucks.


----------



## Neb (Feb 9, 2022)

I hate how I develop crushes on the majority of my friends. Whenever I do I obsessively text them to keep their attention. Every time I’ve confessed I was either rejected, blocked, or entered into a toxic relationship. It’s a terrible habit that’s led to a lot of unnecessary pain and awkwardness. The only workaround I have is bottling it up. Once enough time passes the feelings fade and I only become interested platonically. Having some control is nice, but it’s disturbing that this happens so often. I’ve had it for a long time too. If only I could prevent myself from developing feelings in the first place…


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2022)

I don't know how the **** you lose a 170 cm poncho-package in the mail but suuuuuure...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 9, 2022)

my car won't start again  
i think the battery may be dead cause it did this a week or so ago, and when my dad charged it up it was fine, but now it's not starting again. really hope I don't need to get a new battery cause they're not cheap lol.


----------



## Plume (Feb 9, 2022)

I wouldn't wish being shy on my worst enemy ; ;

I'm usually chill around people who I'm close to, but super super shy around strangers, especially when caught off guard. Sometimes, I'll feel so shy that the nervousness can be heard in my voice, which makes the person I'm talking to feel awkward.

& now I feel like dirt just because somebody greeted me & I failed to adequately greet them back like a functioning human


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 9, 2022)

Plume said:


> I wouldn't wish being shy on my worst enemy ; ;
> 
> I'm usually chill around people who I'm close to, but super super shy around strangers, especially when caught off guard. Sometimes, I'll feel so shy that the nervousness can be heard in my voice, which makes the person I'm talking to feel awkward.
> 
> & now I feel like dirt just because somebody greeted me & I failed to adequately greet them back like a functioning human


I feel that. I used to be really bad at talking to just about anyone lol. What really helped me was this one game Sega made called Phantasy Star Online, back when it was on the Gamecube. Even when I first started playing that I barely interacted with anyone and over time just figured what the heck they don't know me. Even though it's outdated, that game holds a special place with me due to how it helped me.

I'm not replying to you to say that this is what you need to do. Just saying I know how it is and can relate. Baby steps Plume! We all started somewhere.


----------



## Plume (Feb 9, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel that. I used to be really bad at talking to just about anyone lol. What really helped me was this one game Sega made called Phantasy Star Online, back when it was on the Gamecube. Even when I first started playing that I barely interacted with anyone and over time just figured what the heck they don't know me. Even though it's outdated, that game holds a special place with me due to how it helped me.
> 
> I'm not replying to you to say that this is what you need to do. Just saying I know how it is and can relate. Baby steps Plume! We all started somewhere.


Thanks for the encouragement, Duke. I've met 90% of my friends on the internet, so I know what you mean. I've met some of those people in real life, and just knowing that they already knew what to expect from me (awkwardness and all) made it so much easier!


----------



## Beanz (Feb 9, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 9, 2022)

I really hate how everytime I go see a new Doctor I get a bill for a lot of money because again they keep telling me that health insurance doesn't cover it. I hate this stupid Healthcare system in America. Its so badly Broken!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my car won't start again
> i think the battery may be dead cause it did this a week or so ago, and when my dad charged it up it was fine, but now it's not starting again. really hope I don't need to get a new battery cause they're not cheap lol.



I don't remember how expensive mine was, and I also don't know if you have a WalMart in your state, but that's where I got mine. It seemed to be the cheapest option around, rather than going to autopart stores.



Not my pet



Spoiler: TW: Mention of pet death



A dog I used to blow dry at work had to be put down and apparently he was really old. Like, I would have never guessed it by looking at him nor did he ever act old. But he was atleast 11+ yrs old, which is old for a big dog. He started having real bad health issues after his last visit. I liked him too, he would always 'sing'. Getting blow dried, sing, sitting there doing nothing, start singing. He was a nice dog.



Edit: OMG MOSQUITO DIE. This damn thing has been living in my room for weeks, prob off my blood, but I can never find it to kill it. Every night it flies around my EARS for about 10 mins until it finally goes away. I wish it would land in a spot where I can smash it. I'm not even really finding mosquito bites on me either.


----------



## vixened (Feb 9, 2022)

_why cant I find anything?!_


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 10, 2022)

I wish fast food places served lunch all day instead of only after 10 AM or even 11 AM.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2022)

I hate intrusive thoughts so much


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I wish fast food places served lunch all day instead of only after 10 AM or even 11 AM.


Agree, sadly it's basically catch those hours or give us more dough -_-


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 10, 2022)

I am having a really bad week work wise. Coworker is out for like 5 or 6 days in a row now. I had to process an order going to another country. I had absolutely zero training on how to do that, but I think I figured it out. It feels like everything that can go wrong has gone wrong. I'm burnt out to the core. Can't catching a ****ing break.

Update: Day has only gotten worse since I made this post. Completely overwhelmed and having a lot of anxiety. Running on poor sleep. I hate this job right now.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 10, 2022)

have my health assessment tomorrow to decide whether or not i'm fit to work (even though my doctor doesn't think i am), and i'm paranoid that they're going to decide i am even though i literally can't do basic tasks without getting exhausted. definitely not helping my anxiety since i hate the idea of airing all my mental health issues to random strangers lmao. 

also, i had my booster this morning, and my left arm is killing me. i can't lay on it currently  hopefully that's as bad as my side effects get though.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 10, 2022)

girl, you are a mess. going back to both of ur exes AND ur baby daddy... wyd?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 10, 2022)

Plume said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Duke. I've met 90% of my friends on the internet, so I know what you mean. I've met some of those people in real life, and just knowing that they already knew what to expect from me (awkwardness and all) made it so much easier!


That's really great! The internet has its ups and downs, but it has helped many people connect with their likes. A lot of my friends are/were from the internet these days.





I've been thinking a lot about some friends I used to be close with. I miss them or rather what we used to have, but things didn't really end too well with us. Perhaps they were having a bad day or maybe deep down they just tolerated me. Towards the end it seemed like they hated me...kind of sucks our friendship ended so terribly. Beings that I don't make friends so easily, I probably clung onto a dead friendship for way longer than I should had.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 10, 2022)

I don't feel good. I woke up with a pain in my back and my stomach was feeling cramp, because the bed I have is so badly broken. Before anyone asks, I already ordered a new mattress but that won't come until Feb 19th. Throughout the day I felt weak and had no energy.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 10, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I don't feel good. I woke up with a pain in my back and my stomach was feeling cramp, because the bed I have is so badly broken. Before anyone asks, I already ordered a new mattress but that won't come until Feb 19th. Throughout the day I felt weak and had no energy.


A bad mattress can really screw up your back. I hear you can rotate a bed (in the same way you rotate tires) so that you can even out the mold you made sleeping in it in a certain position for so long. Maybe try that in the mean time if you haven't done that? At this point, it's at least worth a try.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 10, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> A bad mattress can really screw up your back. I hear you can rotate a bed (in the same way you rotate tires) so that you can even out the mold you made sleeping in it in a certain position for so long. Maybe try that in the mean time if you haven't done that? At this point, it's at least worth a try.


I already tried that but it didn't work and the worst part was both of my legs were cramped.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 10, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I already tried that but it didn't work and the worst part was both of my legs were cramped.


I figured as much, but thought it didn't hurt to bring it up anyway. I had to get a new mattress a few years ago. Actually had to get two mattresses. The first one only lasted two to three years and was probably crap. Might have to check on my mattress to since it is getting up in age. Thanks for giving me that reminder.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 10, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I figured as much, but thought it didn't hurt to bring it up anyway. I had to get a new mattress a few years ago. Actually had to get two mattresses. The first one only lasted two to three years and was probably crap. Might have to check on my mattress to since it is getting up in age. Thanks for giving me that reminder.


I never thought sleeping on a bed would cause this much pain. Until I get a mattress I will probably have to sleep in the Living Room on the Couch.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 10, 2022)

every day im pushed closer to my ****ing limit this is the 2nd day in a row ive cried over math


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2022)

I love how when I don't intend to fall asleep I start to doze off but then as soon as I decide I'm ready to take a nap I'm wide awake lol :,,,,,,,)

also headacheeee whyyyyy must you rettuuuuuurrrrnnnnnnn


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 10, 2022)

Spoiler: medical/injury talk



I’ve been on top of the world lately. I’ve been doing surprisingly well. I’ve been feeling pretty good, aside from the usual fatigue. I feel like I’ve gotten somewhere at work, confirmation and reassurance that I’m wanted.

Now I’ve gone and ****ing injured myself. Sitting in a & e in pain, all alone, with no one to support me, and it sucks.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 11, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Spoiler: medical/injury talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update: I've broken my leg  **** me honestly, I'm very uncoordinated and learning how to use crutches is gonna suck


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Update: I've broken my leg  **** me honestly, I'm very uncoordinated and learning how to use crutches is gonna suck


don't be too hard on yourself, just take your time and focus on getting better <3


I really wish I could learn how to find my own self-worth. I think being in school basically destroyed it for me bc it taught me to base my worth on how others perceive my work. it's really a terrible way to live but idk how to get my sense of self-worth back after having it ripped away so many years ago.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2022)

All the anxiety and adrenaline I felt from yesterday made my head feel numb. The feeling still hasn't gone away entirely either. Especially since my coworker is out a 7th day in a row. Just not doing mentally well the past week at all. I really hope next week is better because I can't take much more of this.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 11, 2022)

Today could be better. It isn't a bad day per say... but it does feel negative.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 11, 2022)

Why are there so many shipping delays? Ordered something on the 4th and it’s still not shipped out yet.

Edit: Literally right after I post this I get a notification from the “Shop” app that my package has been scanned by the post office. I guess it’s being shipped out tomorrow or something.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 11, 2022)

Brooo i hate my runny nose fnjddjsk im 99% sure it’s allergies bc of family history and also i‘ve had a runny nose for months now  it just gets annoying when it’s runny at night, i have to be wiping my nose every so often ew


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 11, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Brooo i hate my runny nose fnjddjsk im 99% sure it’s allergies bc of family history and also i‘ve had a runny nose for months now  it just gets annoying when it’s runny at night, i have to be wiping my nose every so often ew


Yooo sameee...my nose feels likes it's running all the time. Like, I wipe it and it's like I didn't even wipe it at all.


----------



## Plume (Feb 11, 2022)

don't particularly enjoy answering phone calls from drunk people while I'm sober, nope


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 11, 2022)

Work


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2022)

USPS has been updating me on my package saying every day that it will arrive on time (aka today) but not long ago I got a message saying it arrived at the Columbus distribution center?? like bruh I don't live there, i thought it was out for delivery like you said this morning? what tf you guys doing with my package lol???

so anyways ig I'll be getting it tomorrow but I've waited for like two hours for it to get here just to learn that it won't be here today :///////


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 11, 2022)

Every single time I go on the laptop in our living room, one or both of my parents is always in the same room as me. I know they do this on purpose and it's really annoying. It doesn't matter what I'm doing, they'll still be right there. I'm kind of lucky my step-mom isn't in the living room like always and that my dad is in the kitchen (which is pretty close but at least he's not directly where I am) instead. I was talking to an online friend of mine, and of course my dad had to show up so I had to stop talking to her and leave.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 12, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Neb (Feb 12, 2022)

Despite being a language major I hate the language learning process. It’s tedious, confusing, and _slow_. There are people who take language classes for the joy of learning, but I’m not one of them. To me learning Japanese is a means to an end. It’s a job. If there was some magical device that made me fluent in Japanese I’d use it. The one thing I do enjoy about the process is the satisfaction of making progress. For a moment I feel happy that I’ve mastered some grammar or vocabulary word. Then I have to confront some other aspect of the language I don’t understand. It’s a never ending cycle of learning and feeling daunted by something else.

On the bright side I do have a great professor. She’s patient and skillful at explaining new concepts. I just wish I didn’t have to change curriculums once I’m done with community college. Once I transfer to a four year university I’ll have to deal with their awful Japanese program and shorter deadlines. If only I didn’t have to change schools…


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 12, 2022)

i'm getting really sick of my brother's girlfriend constantly being in the house and people just telling me to suck it up or acting like i'm some sort of heartless she-demon for being uncomfortable. i'm not even going to get to see my nan today, the one time a week she visits, because the girlfriend has to be here, and then my nan went out shopping with the rest of my family for what will inevitably be the rest of the day as per usual. and now my brother and his girlfriend are _still _here, playing darts in _my _bedroom doorway no less, and i'm just in a state of anxious panic, and people think that's some kind of joke.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2022)

Me: let's not get too much old JE stuff
also me:HEY LOOK PRETTY TAKKI PHOTOCARD GET EM

also i love irish coffee but i think this cream might have been a bit old oh well


----------



## oak (Feb 12, 2022)

I haven't gotten any work in the past 2 weeks and bills are waiting for me. It's making me feel anxious and sick to my stomach the second I wake up. Me and my partner definitely can't afford to go for dinner for Valentine's Day but I'll still try to make us something special at home.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2022)

@Foreverfox i need your mom vibes my dad is being a ****head again


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> @Foreverfox i need your mom vibes my dad is being a ****head again


The "love" react is for the mom vibes, not your dad being a turdie bird. A dm is coming your way!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2022)

This "I forgor  " prank must be the dumbest thing after eating those cleaning pods. Like, someone please shut down social media now...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 13, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> USPS has been updating me on my package saying every day that it will arrive on time (aka today) but not long ago I got a message saying it arrived at the Columbus distribution center?? like bruh I don't live there, i thought it was out for delivery like you said this morning? what tf you guys doing with my package lol???
> 
> so anyways ig I'll be getting it tomorrow but I've waited for like two hours for it to get here just to learn that it won't be here today :///////


There's labor shortages just about everywhere now. So it is to be expected. Hopefully you've gotten your package now, but if not I am sure it will be there Monday or so.



Been kind of depressed lately on account this is the time last year when a good friend of mine cut ties with me in a vicious kind of way. I probably shouldn't call them good in the way the acted and maybe their true self just came out at that moment.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 13, 2022)

more brother and his girlfriend woes. i told my mom the least they could do is move his dartboard so the two aren't loitering in my doorway constantly, making me uncomfortable and basically locking me in/out of my room because of my anxiety. apparently he overheard and got "upset" and said something about how he doesn't talk about my girlfriend the same way when a) my girlfriend hasn't been in the house for almost 2 years and b) she doesn't leave the room often when she is, let alone stand in his doorway and c) he doesn't have anxiety. my mom basically told me to get a grip because i make the girlfriend uncomfortable, so i guess her well-being is more important than mine even though _i live here_. figures. all anyone cares about is their feelings. not like i've already sacrificed my own comfort and freedom already re: her roaming around the rest of the house like she owns it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> There's labor shortages just about everywhere now. So it is to be expected. Hopefully you've gotten your package now, but if not I am sure it will be there Monday or so.


I did end up getting it yesterday, I was just confused as to why the tracking was so messed up lol (like on Friday at 11pm they said it departed columbus, then they sent me another message at 4am saturday saying it departed columbus again, bruh what??)

also funny how there are labor shortages yet everytime I apply somewhere to work (when they say they're hiring) they're like "oh sorry we don't have enough hours for new employees" or they straight up just don't reply to my application lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 13, 2022)

I miss my dog. Her ashes still aren't ready and it's been over a week... When they told us 3-5 business days. ;v; 

I'm just really antsy to get her back home, where she belongs... T^T We called the other day and they had said they're a little busy/overloaded so ;v; I just hope she's ready soon. I want her back home.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 13, 2022)

My tummy hurts. I feel so icky. I hate periods. Also I'm gaining weight so I need to work on that but not this week because I feel lousy.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 13, 2022)

I barely got any sleep last night. I couldn't get comfortable at all. My injured foot and leg felt tingly no matter how I tried to position it. Which woke me up multiple times in the night. I tried sleeping without the moon boot on, which worked for a little while, but then my leg started to get sore because it was unsupported. Now I have to go into work and my fracture clinic appointment which I'm nervous about :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2022)

i really want to draw but the anxious part of me wants me to just sit here, on edge, and do absolutely nothing for 7 hours straight


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 13, 2022)

Aaaa I’ve just been told that I may need surgery and now I’m trying my best not to freak out 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2022

Also kinda over some peoples “she’ll be right” attitude without knowing my full story and my current struggles, people assume way too much


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 13, 2022)

I really need a new email, like mine is so damn long and childish but it’s connected to a few accounts (like forums, bank accounts, YouTube) and I don’t want the trouble of switching over.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 13, 2022)

my dogs have been fighting a lot today causing my dad to get mad which causes my parents to separate  them into 2 different cages, outside, rooms, etc (since they don't know what to do) and their whimpers just break my heart. whats worse is my mom is super against locking them in cages.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2022)

I know it's only Monday, but I just feel this huge wave of exhaustion over me. I don't feel like I have enough to do what this job requires of me anymore. I need a day off desperately, but if I take one off my team lead is going to suffer even more since no one else can back up my account. I shouldn't have to feel guilty for taking a day off my goodness. I need to finish my resume and start looking for a new job like right now. I can't keep putting this off.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2022)

it's almost 10:30 and I still can't get myself to get up, I'm too warm and cozy in this heated blanket and my bed is the only thing that's comfortable to me rn


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 14, 2022)

Past few days I have been hurting more and really tired. Also the Ukraine thing bothers me. Tired of people suffering. Also I want winter to be over with.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I really need a new email, like mine is so damn long and childish but it’s connected to a few accounts (like forums, bank accounts, YouTube) and I don’t want the trouble of switching over.


Kinda same, I wanna switch from Outlook to something else for my professional e-mail but yeah the one I have got so many accounts to it so it's like... nah.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 14, 2022)

obsessed with how you can find more valentine's day cards for "galentine's day" than you can for LGBT+ people, and that's assuming you can find any of the latter at all, which you usually can't in most stores beyond the low effort "see, we're inclusive!" ones. (or just none period, which has been the case several times in my experience.)


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2022)

I had to cancel my Valentine's plans due to being told this morning that I now need to self-isolate until after my surgery on Wednesday. RIP non-refundable deposit.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 14, 2022)

There is a mosquito in my room.
I work from home and can’t open the door for it to leave on its own because my dog will try to get in. I’m not having much luck killing it, and It keeps biting me. It just bit my chin. Help.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 14, 2022)

i am _this _close to murdering someone. i forgot what time my doctor's appointment is, so my girlfriend called them up to confirm, and guess what? they cancelled it and didn't bother to notify me. apparently my doctor left the country a few days earlier than planned and won't be back until *march*. how the hell am i supposed to get a damn sick note if these clowns refuse to print me one even though my patient record literally has "severe depression and anxiety" on it? what is even the point in having patient records if i have to waste an appointment slot for a piece of damn paper, and why do they think that sort of condition clears up in a few weeks? i literally want to scream.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i am _this _close to murdering someone. i forgot what time my doctor's appointment is, so my girlfriend called them up to confirm, and guess what? they cancelled it and didn't bother to notify me. apparently my doctor left the country a few days earlier than planned and won't be back until *march*. how the hell am i supposed to get a damn sick note if these clowns refuse to print me one even though my patient record literally has "severe depression and anxiety" on it? what is even the point in having patient records if i have to waste an appointment slot for a piece of damn paper, and why do they think that sort of condition clears up in a few weeks? i literally want to scream.


Can you request an appointment with another GP at your practice? I had to get a sick note as evidence of disability a few months back and I was able to get it from a GP I had never even heard of before. I requested a phone appointment and she asked me some questions about how it impacts me day-to-day, checked my medical records from the appointment(s) that led up to diagnosis to see if she agreed with their verdict, asked me how quickly I needed the note (next day) and then I had it in my inbox before the end of the working day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2022)

my dad is literally the most unreasonable person I've ever dealt with in my entire life lmfao


----------



## gigii (Feb 14, 2022)

chrissys homes in the wrong spotttttt.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Feb 14, 2022)

it’s 6:30pm and my neighbours have been drilling non stop for the past 90 minutes. I understand people have to renovate but I have sensory issues and thease sounds are super anxiety inducing. I have my headphones but it’s not enough. I hope they will stop soon.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 14, 2022)

Chris said:


> Can you request an appointment with another GP at your practice? I had to get a sick note as evidence of disability a few months back and I was able to get it from a GP I had never even heard of before. I requested a phone appointment and she asked me some questions about how it impacts me day-to-day, checked my medical records from the appointment(s) that led up to diagnosis to see if she agreed with their verdict, asked me how quickly I needed the note (next day) and then I had it in my inbox before the end of the working day.


i could, it's just an anxiety nightmare because i panic even seeing the same doctor, let alone an entirely new one again. (hell, i've only had one appointment with the doctor i was supposed to be seeing tomorrow.) appointments are also tricky since i have to attend face-to-face due to severe anxiety regarding phone calls, and they're always running short on slots. the one i was going to attend tomorrow was the earliest they had available as of two weeks ago. as i need the note for tomorrow ideally (since my benefits coach is the one requesting it), i can't really afford to wait that long -- or even longer -- again. the only reason i didn't update it last month was because i was _specifically _told not to make a doctor's appointment for something trivial like a fit note due to the surge in omicron (this was back around the start-middle of january) and that i would be given leeway for an additional month, and now that i've gone to get it officially updated, it's "too late" despite me never even being warned there was a time limit. it's just too much of a headache for a flimsy piece of paper. considering the conditions it was given to me for, you'd think they'd just update -- especially given the inconvenience of my appointment randomly being cancelled and my doctor just leaving the country -- but apparently not. as of late, my practice has genuinely felt like the exact opposite of a healthcare service, and it's stressing me out. (sorry for ranting.)


----------



## oak (Feb 14, 2022)

Blood tests results came back and my cholesterol is really high despite being only 28 years old. Time for a life style change with food I guess ugh. All the best stuff has cholesterol in it though, lame.


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 14, 2022)

My sister who's dealing with an intense eating disorder, told me to *F off* when I asked how she was

Then yesterday, she told me to leave her alone when I asked if she was ok.

I know she's not herself, but it still hurt, and Im in such a sad mood today, and meh. I wanna be happy today because of valentine's day, but all I wanna do is cry. Because I love her


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2022)

Bluebellie said:


> There is a mosquito in my room.
> I work from home and can’t open the door for it to leave on its own because my dog will try to get in. I’m not having much luck killing it, and It keeps biting me. It just bit my chin. Help.


If it's large enough, get like a magazine or a swatter whenever it's visible enough. Usually helps.

Just approach it when it's on your skin, or worst case, pinch it with some toilet paper.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 14, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> If it's large enough, get like a magazine or a swatter whenever it's visible enough. Usually helps.
> 
> Just approach it when it's on your skin, or worst case, pinch it with some toilet paper.


I’m glad to say it is gone! It bit me a couple of times, though. 
I kept trying to kill it with some books and scripts but that unfortunately didn’t work.  When I was on break,  I left the door open hoping it would just fly out, and that seemed to work. I haven’t seen it since.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 14, 2022)

I don't know what is going on me. First I have a sore throat, my head is hurting, my legs are feeling cramped, and now I have a Stomach cramp. I know I tested negative for covid the other day, but I don't know maybe its this cold weather thats bothering me and this broken bed I have is making the cramps on my body worse.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2022)

highkey mad that this plush isn't available on Amazon anymore cause I want it soooo much 







other websites that have it listed say they're "unavailable" and the website which they originally come from only sells to businesses. so basically my chances of getting one are slim to none unless it's miraculously re-listed on Amazon.


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 14, 2022)

Bluebellie said:


> I’m glad to say it is gone! It bit me a couple of times, though.
> I kept trying to kill it with some books and scripts but that unfortunately didn’t work.  When I was on break,  I left the door open hoping it would just fly out, and that seemed to work. I haven’t seen it since.


Does your room have a fan? Whenever I see a fly during mealtime, I turn on the overhead fan. I guess that they're not strong enough to fight the current or something. I'm assuming that it would be the same for mosquitos.



Now for my rant. I hate the lack of availability in small towns. For example, the past week I tried looking for pretzel rods so I could dip them in chocolate. Walmart, Food 4 Less, Vons, and Smart & Finals didn't have them. At one point Target did, but they ran out yesterday. I'm assuming that the Super Bowl had something to do with this....

It's moments like these that I miss living in LA county. There would be a store for everything. You would just have to sit in traffic for a bit. Here, we're even lucky if there's even one Victoria's Secret or Panera Bread.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 15, 2022)

woke up in the middle of the night again T-T


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 15, 2022)

the one person who _should've_ done something special for me today didn't. it was so.... sigh lol. the plans were to watch a show or something. i just wanted something sentimental. i wanted to feel special. instead, i was disappointed in so many more ways than one.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 15, 2022)

Spoiler: things



My parents bought a new car. Great for them!
Not what really bugs me about it. Its the fact that they lied to me about money. One day, they tell me "sorry, we can't afford to buy you a step-up phone for you, and we probably won't be able to send you to CA with your school (i can now).
In what world can you afford an about 10 grand car, but not be able to buy a 600 dollar phone and a trip that costs 350 dollars?
Now i'm not trying to make my parents buy stuff for me, I've known ever since my sister gave me her phone that I wouldn't get a newer one for a while.
My problem is they lied to me. And they've known I needed this for almost a year.
Now my phone screen is actually broken. I don't know why, but it glitches out all the time and has those annoying lines across it.
I hope what i'm saying makes sense. I don't know much about finances but I know my parents are liars when they wanna be. 

Something else that just makes me mad is whenever I asked whenever I asked for something, they'd usually say "when you're older" but now it's shifted towards "get a job"
But what doesn't make sense, is that I have NO time for a job, since majority of the week I have practice of some kind or busy with school or forced to go to a church or church related activity. I would get a summer job, but i'd have to quit after a few weeks before marching band season gets started in the middle of summer which doesn't sound like much of a long time to make enough money to buy any of the cool things I want they said i could get in a few weeks. All of the cool things I want are relatively expensive and knowing me i'd blow it in a day on dumb things like stickers or something.

i can see it right through your eyes, i know you like my older siblings more. they bought my siblings fancy ice cream and cool drinks from the store yesterday and when i asked what i got they said "oh there's some ice cream in the freezer"

what

they also yell at me for being shy but i just have undiagnosed anxiety
i know for a fact
sorry i have trouble on the phone its not my fault :[
also probably have some other disorder like adhd or something because i just 'stared off into space a lot' (which i did, but there was way more to that). those symptoms hit a bit too close too home throughout my life.

at this point i'm glad i have at least 8 mothers and fathers in my friendship family tree.



tl;dr: i hate my parents


----------



## Neb (Feb 15, 2022)

I can’t even eat at a donut shop without getting treated poorly. While I was trying a donut out an employee told her coworker I looked scary. As I got up to leave she yelled “don’t come again!” Talk about terrible service. The donut wasn’t even that good. I have no idea why they have a 4.5 star average on Google.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 15, 2022)

Nothing in particular is bothering me but for some reason I'm just not enjoying this week, it probably doesn't help knowing it's my birthday on Friday as well. Oh and to top it all off the weather is forecast to be potentially very stormy which sounds fantastic (not).


----------



## Beanz (Feb 15, 2022)

it’s cold and i want to go home. my school has heating but they almost never turn it on because they don’t want to pay for it.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 15, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> Does your room have a fan? Whenever I see a fly during mealtime, I turn on the overhead fan. I guess that they're not strong enough to fight the current or something. I'm assuming that it would be the same for mosquitos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have a fan but I don’t normally turn it on during my work hours. I work from home and it makes the paperwork fly all over. I’m so glad the mosquito is gone though!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 15, 2022)

I really hate how ads are taking over the internet nowadays, can't go to a site in peace without billions of ads popping up at once.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> highkey mad that this plush isn't available on Amazon anymore cause I want it soooo much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stupid. I dunno if you know anyone with a business that could buy it for you but yeah that **** makes me mad like.. bruh.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 15, 2022)

my girlfriend has a lump with a rash on one of her breasts and swollen armpit nodes. she's going to the doctor tomorrow morning, but i'm still terrified for her.


----------



## Plume (Feb 15, 2022)

Neb said:


> I can’t even eat at a donut shop without getting treated poorly. While I was trying a donut out an employee told her coworker I looked scary. As I got up to leave she yelled “don’t come again!” Talk about terrible service. The donut wasn’t even that good. I have no idea why they have a 4.5 star average on Google.


It's wild that those employees mistreated you when all you were trying to do was give them business. I'm actually angry for you. :|


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2022)

i wonder what it feels like to not be anxious 24/7 lol


----------



## Bloodflowers (Feb 15, 2022)

I ordered a pop socket with a moon print and not only did it arrive 3 days late but the quality of the print is really bad. It looked much nicer on Amazon. I suspect it’s a fake but probably not going to return it, it’s not worth the trouble for like 9 euros :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> highkey mad that this plush isn't available on Amazon anymore cause I want it soooo much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


update on this, I found a link on their website that takes you to another website which sells the same plushies but specifically to individual consumers. so I went on there and guess what? the genet can't be found anywhere on the website. so that's fun  

sent them a message asking if they had it available (since it's available on the site that only sells in bulk to businesses) so hopefully they reply soon. I can't believe I have to go through this much trouble just for a stuffed animal lmao.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I really hate how ads are taking over the internet nowadays, can't go to a site in peace without billions of ads popping up at once.


I always used an ad blocker, so when I use other devices that don't have it and surf the internet, it's like a whole different world in a bad way. Very annoying, especially with unskippable ads and sites telling you to turn off ad blocker.


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> update on this, I found a link on their website that takes you to another website which sells the same plushies but specifically to individual consumers. so I went on there and guess what? the genet can't be found anywhere on the website. so that's fun
> 
> sent them a message asking if they had it available (since it's available on the site that only sells in bulk to businesses) so hopefully they reply soon. I can't believe I have to go through this much trouble just for a stuffed animal lmao.


Try this one  R427.80 is about $28


Spoiler






			https://bornwildgifts.co.za/product/genet-32cm/


----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm stressed out because somethings going on with my cat and I'm really worried about her. Please keep her in your prayers and thoughts. I may be overreacting,I don't know. But I need to get her to the vet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Try this one  R427.80 is about $28


they won't ship here  
I appreciate your help so much though!! this is driving me crazy lol


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> they won't ship here
> I appreciate your help so much though!! this is driving me crazy lol


They won't?! Ugh...bummer!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> They won't?! Ugh...bummer!


I sent a message asking if they could, hopefully they reply!


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 15, 2022)

How awful to get bad news that seems like good news….because you were expecting much worse…..but it’s still bad, just not as bad.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2022)

The boss' daughter who is also my boss got mad at me for somethin at work today. However I felt like she only said somethin cause she was in a bad mood and takes it out on others. Which has been happening often again. Yeah, again. There really wasn't any reason for her to get mad at me either. All I got out of the situation is that I'm never going to progress and gain experience doing all the other job related things and that I'll be stuck in my position.

I prob should have left when I put in that 2 weeks notice back in late December. Things were getting better, but if I'm going to be worm-holed into a single position with no chance to grow (same thing that happened at my old job) then I just gonna leave for real this time. Along with other reasons which are also why I put in the 2 weeks notice in the first place. Boss' daughter was and still is part of the reason why I was going to quit.


----------



## justina (Feb 15, 2022)

Really stressed about work and life in general. Have nobody to talk to so just been crying, maybe sleep will do me some good.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 15, 2022)

Question: You have three kids named A, B, and C. But you have more pictures of B displayed in your house than A and C (probably only 2 or three pictures of them); because B did stuff and the other two are considered 'nobodies".

Can that be a sign of favoritism?


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 15, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Question: You have three kids named A, B, and C. But you have more pictures of B displayed in your house than A and C (probably only 2 or three pictures of them); because B did stuff and the other two are considered 'nobodies".
> 
> Can that be a sign of favoritism?


I'm going to assume that because you put "nobodies" in quotes, that's what they referred to themselves as. Nobody is a nobody, just remind them of that.

To answer your question, I think it could go either way. If the pictures of kid B are ones that someone else took in a team or group setting that you ordered copies of, then of course it might be likely that you'd have more of kid B than A or C, if they didn't participate in similar group activities that take pictures.

However, if the majority of pictures of kid B are ones you took, then I could see how it could be seen as favoritism. It's just as easy to take pictures of A and C, even if they're doing "nothing".

That being said, I'm sure all are very loved and I believe it is okay to have a favorite, even if it's never acknowledged or admitted, as long as the others are never treated as inferior. I plan on having only my son, Nicholas, but if I had other kids that I gave birth to, Nicholas would always be my favorite because of what we went through together and what I went through to have him. I hope this helps!


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 15, 2022)

I am so tired of stupid people


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 15, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> I am so tired of stupid people


Yes, and sadly, they're everywhere. I hope it at least gets a little better.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 15, 2022)

i'm getting real tired of explaining myself to people all the time, im just gonna start agreeing with these goofballs now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2022)

**sigh* *

Why do people in my area drive like an absolute joke around here?!?! People honk at you 0.1 seconds after the lights turn green. People get their pants in a twist when a cyclist is on the road while I'm just waiting for an opportunity to overtake them safely treating them like any other vehicle on the road.

Before I left the driveway which is on a neighborhood street, I saw someone coasting along in their BMW looking at their phone. PUT IT THE **** AWAY. Do you think that's it? Boy, I wish but it's not. I was in traffic going slowly until some guy in their pickup truck decided it would be a good idea to throw themselves right in front of me with such a small gap, and without signaling either. I had to stomp on the brakes as a result and took a breather of what had just happened. And when people make a left turn at an intersection, a few cars would still proceed even when the lights are about to turn red.

Speaking of lights, it's straight up frustrating when people just make a mad dash beating the yellow light when they've had ample time to react and stop unless it's not safe to do so of course. I've also seen some people literally go straight through a _red light_. In some cases, there are two or more cars at the same time that do this and have no regard for other people's safety. It's almost as if they're treating the street lights merely as a suggestion. And others wonder why so many pedestrians and cyclists get injured or unfortunately killed. It's an absolute mess out there and the standards of driving are horrible. Those kinds of people who drive recklessly should immediately have their driving licence revoked. No warnings, demerit points, or anything like that. Just take it away from them before someone loses their loved ones.

Y'all are not Ayrton Senna where you immediately go for a gap that exists. This is not a race track where you show off your egos. Driving dangerously is the sole reason why I'm being extra careful, especially around pedestrians and cyclists. You tried saving two seconds, eh? Well congratufreakinglations, I should play a victory theme for you even though it will quickly diminish by the time I meet up with you again at an intersection. I'm looking at you, BMW, Mercedes, pick-up truck, and taxi drivers. Get a self-driving car instead so I don't have to put up with your ****.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 15, 2022)

My anxiety has been acting up. Can't help but think part of it has to do with having to see family I don't want to see in a couple of days for a funeral that I'm not really wanting to go too. My gut also has been bothering me so I feel like I can't do anything until it heals again. 
And because of these two things I fell out of my habit of working on making my video game and playing video games the past few days which makes my anxiety worse... Sigh. And I'm tired of being cold. Oatmeal sounds amazing right now though.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 16, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Question: You have three kids named A, B, and C. But you have more pictures of B displayed in your house than A and C (probably only 2 or three pictures of them); because B did stuff and the other two are considered 'nobodies".
> 
> Can that be a sign of favoritism?


i would say so, but it also depends. for example: despite my parents' protests, it is very obvious i am the least favored child. it's my brother first, then my sister, and i'm just. there, i guess. there are very few photographs of me in the house. that being said, i am very anti-photograph. there are professional photographs of my two siblings together as a baby and toddler, but i'm in none of them because i had a fear of camera flashes and refused. (now it's just because i hate how i look in photos lol.) would there be more of me if i had agreed to more photographs? who's to say.

i personally don't think it's ever okay to have a favorite, privately or otherwise. even if you try to treat your kids equally, the other(s) will always know -- i always did -- and there is a good chance it'll screw them up.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 16, 2022)

Seth Rogen.


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 16, 2022)

I like how a misunderstanding ruined a friendship. Not that this friendship wasn't already on thin ice but Jesus Christ. Now I'm being painted as the bad guy when I was just honest, which I was told to be, but they couldn't take it and misunderstood my words. Not that it's too difficult to misunderstand my quick cry typing, I just wish I could tell them what I meant without them acting like a complete fool.

I'd also appreciate if I was allowed to be upset about missing my friends that I haven't seen in a while due to this fight without them getting upset with me. Like I'm sorry that I wasn't even complaining about the fight we had, just that it's difficult to connect with people outside of a group (its a way I've always worked)

I don't know why I try, or care. I should've given up on them over a year ago. Sometimes it's better to let people go when they've been toxic to you. Sometimes the benefit of the doubt isn't actually beneficial.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2022)

justina said:


> Really stressed about work and life in general. Have nobody to talk to so just been crying, maybe sleep will do me some good.


bro pls message me, I was just thinking abt you last night 



I was watching yt shorts and one of the videos had a piece of music playing which I remember from my childhood (my first actual keyboard had it as a preset song) but I can't for the life of me remember what the name of the piece is


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was watching yt shorts and one of the videos had a piece of music playing which I remember from my childhood (my first actual keyboard had it as a preset song) but I can't for the life of me remember what the name of the piece is


Could you link the youtube short? I'm not sure if I could be helpful in figuring it out, but I can try.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Could you link the youtube short? I'm not sure if I could be helpful in figuring it out, but I can try.


tried using shazam and it didn't work lol, this is driving me crazy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> tried using shazam and it didn't work lol, this is driving me crazy


Dang, I don't know this song either. Maybe someone else could figure it out!


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 16, 2022)

i have thick pyjamas and a hoodie on, but i'm still freezing cold, and it's making me tired as hell rip.


----------



## Laudine (Feb 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:
			
		

> tried using shazam and it didn't work lol, this is driving me crazy



I think this was the song :0 Not exact same one as in the video, but it's the same the song at least!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2022)

Laudine said:


> I think this was the song :0 Not exact same one as in the video, but it's the same the song at least!


that's it! I didn't realize it was a Dvorak piece, that's interesting. thanks Laudine


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 16, 2022)

Welp, it's gotten to the point where I can say I hate my job. Praying I can find something out there that pays me better, gives me personal days and is less stressful.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2022)

my anxiety is like through the roof rn and I don't have anything that I can do to make it stop


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2022)

People obviously online on PoGo but doesn't care half a minute to accept gifts nor clear their inventory like gg sending gifts 20 times now.


----------



## gigii (Feb 16, 2022)

nintendo are removng the eshop from 3ds


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 16, 2022)

Lately I find myself slowly distancing myself from others. It’s like I don’t have the energy for other people anymore and it’s making me sad, but I don’t know what do do about it. My doctor was talking to me today that he’s been watching me carefully to see if I have bi polar disorder and I’m showing signs for OCD and I don’t have the energy to care about that either. It’s not that I’m physically tired or even emotionally tired. It’s just that I don’t care about anything. I probably should get my meds adjusted, but I don’t care about that either. Also I have a very busy month coming up with classes and a full time job and I don’t want any part of any of it.

Also everyone and their dog has gotten Yae Miko already and I’m few a little salty about it. I know I have plenty of time, but still. The odds are not in my favor.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 16, 2022)

Feeling alone sometimes feel annoying when you have no one else to talk to, either because they are too busy with their lives or I just don't have anyone to talk to these days.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm just feeling overwhelmed at the moment! I know I am on top of assignments for college, and I have checked my emails for any work updates, but I always feel like I am forgetting something/need to keep busy in order to not feel like I am being unproductive.


----------



## Franny (Feb 16, 2022)

i started a new job and tbh i really hate it. i may have another job opportunity opening up soon but idk how to quit this current one since i _just_ started in january. but jeez it's nothing like the job description, and the pay is crap


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2022)

i wish finding a final boss feather wasn't so difficult  
the only chance I have at getting one is if I miraculously win the heart wand raffle but hahahah that's not gonna happen


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 16, 2022)

I hate dresses with a passion.


Spoiler: Rant



Like I don't mind wearing them at home casually on a hot summer day but I guess I just despise the expectation for me to wear one just because I'm a chick. Like it's cold and dresses make that worse. I can't let my legs get cold because they end up extremely stiff and hurt awful to where I can't walk because of whatever is wrong with them and my body temp drops easily and dresses don't help with that. I hate how the wind can practically undress you. I hate the shoes that have to be worn with dresses. They are uncomfortable. My feet are wide with no arches btw. I mean I'm not a huge fan of regular shoes to begin with. So yeah I'm expected to bring an extra pair of shoes so I can stand out in the rain and sleet so I can change back just to be "socially acceptable" instead of wearing normal shoes and not have to change. Maybe I'm just a big baby idk. I've always been picky about clothes as a kid. I'm tempted to wear dresspants with a nice top and see if I have more normal shoes that match somewhere.

I just hate family events in general if they aren't a backyard thing.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 16, 2022)

I did a Big Girl Cry yesterday and now i feel stupid bc it was a really shallow thing and maybe im just sensitive
i feel embarrassed and im sure karma is going to get me but whatever


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 16, 2022)

man, why am I like this


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 16, 2022)

NINTENDO IS KILLING THE 3DS AND WII U ESHOP


----------



## Beanz (Feb 16, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> NINTENDO IS KILLING THE 3DS AND WII U ESHOP


sad

i just know they’re going to shut down the online servers for 3Ds/Wii U games next if they haven’t announced that already. the 3Ds was the greatest console i have ever owned imo, i also had good memories with the Wii U too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2022)

Beanz said:


> already. the 3Ds was the greatest console i have ever owned imo,


I still play my 3DSXL regularly, it's easily one of my favorite game consoles (along with the N64 and Wii) so I'm pretty bummed to hear they're shutting down the eshop. I still play Nintendo Badge Arcade everyday and I guess after a certain point I won't be able to buy plays anymore (which isn't a huge issue but they only give out about 3-4 plays per day). the day they shut down online servers will be really upsetting for me.


I came this close to actually feeling okay and going to bed problem-free but nope, my body's like "hey it's time for a headache yay!!" like really bruh


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 16, 2022)

My niece admitted that she doesn’t like me. 

I’ve babysat her almost daily since she was 3. This feels like a slap in the face. I would like to blame this due to her going through puberty but idk. Some things are set in stone.


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> My niece admitted that she doesn’t like me.
> 
> I’ve babysat her almost daily since she was 3. This feels like a slap in the face. I would like to blame this due to her going through puberty but idk. Some things are set in stone.


kids can be vicious little things when it comes to some of the stuff they say, especially when they’re going through puberty. i won’t tell you to not take it personally as i know how hard that is, but i’m sure she didn’t mean it. if you’ve been babysitting her on an almost regular basis since she was 3 years old, then that’s testament to how good of an aunt you are. not a lot of people would be willing to babysit that much, or that often, but i’m sure your niece appreciates it and knows how awesome you are. //virtual hugs


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 17, 2022)

xara said:


> kids can be vicious little things when it comes to some of the stuff they say, especially when they’re going through puberty. i won’t tell you to not take it personally as i know how hard that is, but i’m sure she didn’t mean it. if you’ve been babysitting her on an almost regular basis since she was 3 years old, then that’s testament to how good of an aunt you are. not a lot of people would be willing to babysit that much, or that often, but i’m sure your niece appreciates it and knows how awesome you are. //virtual hugs


Thank you for your kind words! Yes, I do hope that this is just a phase.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 17, 2022)

Spoiler: excuse my rambling



So, there’s this girl I used to talk to at work.





Spoiler: excuse my rambling



(I actually posted about her a few times in here.) We were getting along very well. Things just went south… I know she left right after I took a leave, which I don’t know if I should’ve done? I needed to time away. I just don’t know if that was why she left. A part of me knows that’s the reason. I just need confirmation, I guess?

I also still think about her, even though I know I shouldn’t. It’s only been about three months, and I know she isn’t coming back. I tried reaching out once. I’m not even sure if she saw it or not, but she hasn’t responded. Unfortunately, once is enough for me. It’s just weird to me. To be on good terms and for it to go to nothing.

I’m actually doing well compared to how it would have been a few years ago. I’m not depressed or crying over her. I’m not constantly reaching out to her. I actually haven’t even asked her brother about her in over a month despite working with him a lot. It makes me happy to see how much control I actually have. I still think about her, but just a little bit less everyday. I need to forget about her completely, but I don’t know if I will? I keep seeing reminders of her without even trying. Heck, even her name got brought up in the latest episode of my favorite show. It’s definitely all a coincidence, right?

What’s bothering me, though? The fact that I have her one of her social media profiles in a tab on my phone. The fact that I refresh it because I want to see how she’s doing? Not constantly. Just once or twice a day… I reached a new level of stalker. I know I could easily just close that tab and no harm done, but a part of me just still cares about her. I _know_ she doesn’t care about me, though. Otherwise, she would’ve reached out to me. I’m just confused with the whole situation. Is she mad at me that I left? I’d be mad too. I think I made a mistake, but is it really a mistake? It’s what I wanted at the time. I planned to take a longer leave (the whole winter). I just returned early because of her. She was in a bad situation at the time with an abusive boyfriend and I was worried. After returning, I never actually saw her again. Getting close with coworkers never ends well. Just filled with emotions over this...


----------



## Neb (Feb 17, 2022)

I don’t know why I visit that awful town I used to live in (other than the fact my birth mom misses me). Yesterday I caught one of my high school bullies following me and I yelled at him to quit stalking me. Today his friends said he would hurt me. This isn’t the first time either. They said if I ever write about someone based on my abusive ex he’d hurt me too. Considering the fact he killed my dog I’m this very seriously. I wish I had proof to tell the police. These people have gotten away with making my life miserable for nearly six years. I should be allowed to see my family without getting threats.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> My niece admitted that she doesn’t like me.
> 
> I’ve babysat her almost daily since she was 3. This feels like a slap in the face. I would like to blame this due to her going through puberty but idk. Some things are set in stone.


It is almost a rite of passage for (pre-)teens to go through a phase where they hate their parents while figuring out their own identities_._ It sounds like you've been another guardian in her life, so it's not strange that this would extend to you as well. It won't be personal, even if she makes it seem that way. She'll come around eventually.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2022)

can't believe I live with parents who insist on owning 6 cats and yet either can't clean litter boxes or straight up refuse to do it 
(I haven't been doing it bc I've been battling severe depression forever and it's really difficult to do _anything_, much less keep litter boxes clean)

this **** is about to turn me into a dog person lol


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 17, 2022)

Just tested positive for Covid


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 17, 2022)

girlfriend's lump is thankfully just an abscess, but i'm a little annoyed that the hospital isn't seeing her for it until monday. her doctor said it looks like it could burst any day, which could cause an infection, and yet she's being made to wait almost a week to have it drained. that's insane to me. i know the NHS is on its knees, especially with covid, but even so. it's not like they don't operate on weekends.


----------



## jiny (Feb 17, 2022)

my parents make me so mad i literally cannot wait to turn 18


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I still play my 3DSXL regularly, it's easily one of my favorite game consoles (along with the N64 and Wii) so I'm pretty bummed to hear they're shutting down the eshop. I still play Nintendo Badge Arcade everyday and I guess after a certain point I won't be able to buy plays anymore (which isn't a huge issue but they only give out about 3-4 plays per day). the day they shut down online servers will be really upsetting for me.
> 
> 
> I came this close to actually feeling okay and going to bed problem-free but nope, my body's like "hey it's time for a headache yay!!" like really bruh





Beanz said:


> sad
> 
> i just know they’re going to shut down the online servers for 3Ds/Wii U games next if they haven’t announced that already. the 3Ds was the greatest console i have ever owned imo, i also had good memories with the Wii U too.


I still play my Wii U and 3DS almost every day. SOOOOO many great games. The 3ds and Wii U have so much charm and GREAT games!!! I will never forget them! If you did not know I don't like alot of stuff that Nintendo does with the switch. I have been going on eBay and Mercari and buying a ton of 3DS & Wii U games so that I can get them before people start selling them for alot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2022)

Roxxy said:


> Just tested positive for Covid


my recommendation is to treat it like influenza. just rest, stay hydrated, also make sure you have some decongestant like Mucinex. take it easy! hoping you get well soon ☺

	Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2022



Mr_Keroppi said:


> I still play my Wii U and 3DS almost every day. SOOOOO many great games. The 3ds and Wii U have so much charm and GREAT games!!! I will never forget them! If you did not know I don't like alot of stuff that Nintendo does with the switch. I have been going on eBay and Mercari and buying a ton of 3DS & Wii U games so that I can get them before people start selling them for alot.


I also greatly prefer the aesthetic of the 3ds and Wii U over the Switch. I don't even really ever play my Wii U but it's so much more charming than the Switch, which to me is just like another boring corporate machine. if Nintendo would at least put themes and possibly also badges on the Switch it would be more aesthetically appealing to me.

there are some 3ds games I still need like A Link Between Worlds so I may try to get them soon.


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 17, 2022)

Roxxy said:


> Just tested positive for Covid


Oh no!!  be sure to drink lots of water and take some Vitamin C, Zinc, Vitamin D, and Calcium. ❤


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2022)

Guys you just don't print the label and then cba dropping it off, like at least state on your page smh.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 17, 2022)

Roxxy said:


> Just tested positive for Covid


What a bummer. I experienced it myself a few weeks ago and it wasn't fun.  Praying for you that it doesn't get any worse! If you're having a headache, drink some Tylenol and take a rest. I hope you recover quickly, Roxxy.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 17, 2022)

Storm Eunice is hitting the UK tomorrow and where I live is in the red zone for the worst of the severe gale force winds. I won’t lie I’m pretty nervous about it kicking off tomorrow morning. I’m preparing for the worst but hoping for the best. The next 24 hours are going to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 17, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> Storm Eunice is hitting the UK tomorrow and where I live is in the red zone for the worst of the severe gale force winds. I won’t lie I’m pretty nervous about it kicking off tomorrow morning. I’m preparing for the worst but hoping for the best. The next 24 hours are going to be interesting to say the least.


Take care, I’m uk too  Luckily?? With Covid I don’t need to go out. Every cloud


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2022)

Roxxy said:


> Just tested positive for Covid


i hope you feel better soon, love. make sure to get lots of rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 17, 2022)

xara said:


> i hope you feel better soon, love. make sure to get lots of rest and take care of yourself.


Wish I could, son has same and looking after my beautiful mum who has dementia. This disease is too cruel. I’m honestly done atm 

Thank you so much, honestly can’t believe anyone cares enough to respond. I hate complaining, @Foreverfox @xSuperMario64x and @Shellzilla_515  I am so grateful for your kindness and support  UK here so I will look for similar  medicine  (paracetamol and Vicks Vapour rub )


----------



## Beanz (Feb 17, 2022)

im already dreading about going to art class tomorrow.. i hate it there.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 17, 2022)

if I'm gonna have to deal with the fact I was born a girl, I could've at least been a pretty one lol


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 18, 2022)

i keep waking up with really achey, almost painfully so, legs. i've heard this can be a side effect of anaemia, which i have, so i hope it's just that. really annoying regardless


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 18, 2022)

3 days of not getting a buzz from the coffee.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 18, 2022)

Spoiler: covid



I think it's important now more than ever to educate people on vaccines, masks, social distancing, and why they're very important. I know how difficult it is to change people's minds and lifestyles (sometimes I find it difficult, too!), but I think reassuring people  through education will help them reconsider at the very least. Vaccines sound scary, especially when you don't know what's in them! So knowing more about them and why majority of professionals recommend them can ease your fears.

Medical health professionals and those in training (like me) don't have a choice on the number of people we have to serve on the daily, and it's really disheartening to see us not even being taken into consideration when others make their own choices. At the very least, please take caution when going out! Wear your mask, stay hygienic, socially distance yourself. Help us lessen the spread of diseases so we can lighten the burden for everyone around. A little social responsibility goes a long way.

(This whole pandemic and how it's being handled has been bothering me, if that hasn't been clear with the post LOL)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 18, 2022)

The wind is absolutely ferocious right now and definitely putting me more than on edge right now, plus the drop in pressure from the storm has given me a lingering headache. To anyone other forum members in the UK right now, stay safe.


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 18, 2022)

waiting on my background check is killing me .-. im so stressed that something will go wrong even though ive never failed a background check before and havent even had as much as a parking ticket on my record. its been a week now and i just cant bring myself to go to bed at a reasonable hour. i probably wont sleep at all tonight since its already after 4am.. im really hoping everything will be alright and i can officially sign my employment contract soon

edit: woke up to a voicemail saying i passed the background check ;-; im so relieved


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2022)

temperature was 55F outside yesterday so it was actually pretty cozy in my room, but now it's back down to ~20F so my room is freezing again (and on Tuesday it'll be back up to 58 yet againnn djfgjdsdfs)
this is when it's really nice to have multiple heated blankets


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 18, 2022)

pretty sure my cat has gingivitis and needs a tooth out. he's always eaten weird, but in the last few days he keeps sticking his tongue out constantly and sometimes closing his mouth at a weird angle. just tried to brush his teeth, and his mouth bled and we noticed one of his back teeth is _really _rotten, like black and stuff, and i know one on the other side looks like it has a lot of dark yellow plaque on it. i know he needs to go, but i'm dreading the cost because cat dental care is expensive. i'm on benefits, and he's not even technically my cat, but i'm always the one who pays the vet bills because none of them would ever go otherwise, and my mom definitely isn't going to take him for something like this because money's tight atm. idk, my nan will probably supplement some of the cost because she's a sweetheart, but i definitely feel bad about it. idk, i guess we'll see what the total will be when i take him. our vets usually charges reasonably, but idk if they do payment plans or anything.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 18, 2022)

I see that the pandemic is slowing down, but I know deep down that when a new Covid Variant comes and proves to be worse than the last one then its going back the same way it once was. I really want to be open minded but I'm still skeptical.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 18, 2022)

jesus, the wind here is insane. since we're pretty inland, nothing usually happens when they announce storms, but this one has wreaked havoc and done some serious property damage lol. our left neighbor's far fence was ripped up and thrown into their garden, a panel from our right neighbor's fence has been knocked over, and the neighbor one over to the right's fence is about to snap and crash into the alleyway any hour. the bike cover i bought my brother for christmas has also just peaced out completely and gone god knows where with the wind, leaving his bike on the ground. damn. 



Spoiler: forgive my poor photography skills lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2022)

Talking about pandemic, I really hate when people call and nag you to see them. It's like chill I probably have other plans and you throwing that bait just because you want me to sit at your place when it's still pandemic; NO.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 18, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> jesus, the wind here is insane. since we're pretty inland, nothing usually happens when they announce storms, but this one has wreaked havoc and done some serious property damage lol. our left neighbor's far fence was ripped up and thrown into their garden, a panel from our right neighbor's fence has been knocked over, and the neighbor one over to the right's fence is about to snap and crash into the alleyway any hour. the bike cover i bought my brother for christmas has also just peaced out completely and gone god knows where with the wind, leaving his bike on the ground. damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, the wind was pretty scary for a few hours earlier on. I’ve lost two fence panels and my mum’s car got hit by an electric box door. Thankfully the damage has all been minimal and the winds are now dying down but it’s flipping cold now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 18, 2022)

I hope everyone is having a nice Friday. Just came here to say **** this week


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 18, 2022)

perpetual loneliness rocks! /s


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2022)

Why do I pay $20 a year for servers that work worse than the free ones for 3DS/Wii U even though it's the same. Sigh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2022)

the person whom I was gonna buy the genet plush from just kinda stopped contacting me like 2 days ago, sent another email a few hours ago asking for a follow-up and no reply. oh well.

guess I'll be waiting until it pops up somewhere else, just wish it wasn't so stupid hard to find a genet plush online lol.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 18, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Why do I pay $20 a year for servers that work worse than the free ones for 3DS/Wii U even though it's the same. Sigh.


They're actually worst. But hey at least they're not charging us double for some elite membership that pushed out features that were never configured properly to the Switch. Oh...

Waiting for something from USPS to show up some day. I don't know when or if it will ever show up. It's already 5 days past expected delivery. Hopefully it does show up and I don't have to go through the hassle of getting a refund on Etsy. Plus with it being stuck in limbo, a handmade item seems more likely to be damaged just sitting around.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 18, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Why do I pay $20 a year for servers that work worse than the free ones for 3DS/Wii U even though it's the same. Sigh.


Its kind of sad  We have to PAY money just to play online when it isnt even good.... Also am I the only one who thinks its wrong to lock the other types of fruit by paying the $20?? Like it was already hard enough if you did not have friends and now its impossible. It was like a beginner goal! I only pay for it because I love playing Splatoon and ACNH online and thats all. The fact that the Tick rate on Splat 1 is over double the tick rate in Splat 2 is VERY SAD


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 18, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Its kind of sad  We have to PAY money just to play online when it isnt even good.... Also am I the only one who thinks its wrong to lock the other types of fruit by paying the $20?? Like it was already hard enough if you did not have friends and now its impossible. It was like a beginner goal! I only pay for it because I love playing Splatoon and ACNH online and thats all. The fact that the Tick rate on Splat 1 is over double the tick rate in Splat 2 is VERY SAD


We didn't even pay for NL and got real multiplayer. Now all anyone can do is stroke their ego when they show off their island designing simulator.

Heck, Smash Ult's online is garbage compared to Smash4. I remember desperately wanting something better than 4fun/4glory and now I'd take that in a hearbeat over the crap they gave us with gsp.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2022)

my N64 keeps resetting itself while I try to play any game and I'm highkey mad lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 18, 2022)

Its amazing whenever I share a different opinion or viewpoint I suddenly get attacked.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 18, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its amazing whenever I share a different opinion or viewpoint I suddenly get attacked.


I hate people like this.  This is why it is so nerve-wracking just to speak up sometimes. .-.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 18, 2022)

I really need a case for my protective Airpods, lol. Not only did I drop them a few times, but I misplaced them once while I was on a train traveling. I need a case so it’s easier to keep track of them.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 18, 2022)

The fact that my package i've bought cause ive been looking for this item for over a year, is being shipped with usps, and apparently it glitched and said fedex, so i have no tracking. at all.

so it might come randomly.

ugh.


----------



## Neb (Feb 18, 2022)

I hate it when people criticize me or others without explicitly saying their name. For some reason I find it harsher. If you’re going to say you don’t like how I say or do things, just say it directly.

One example was in this LGBTQIA+ Discord server I used. They kept going on about how 19 years olds always have terrible takes. I was the only person on the server at that age, so it was obvious they were talking about me.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 18, 2022)

I got marked down as poor for not being flexible with my schedule. In my employee evaluation What does that even mean? Maybe I’m not flexible because my schedule is full! I worked 90 hours last pay period and they don’t even bother to check if I’m free before they even ask. I work a 12 hour day and they’re asking me to do fills no I don’t want to work a 17 hour work day thanks. I’m not a machine and I’m already dealing with depression as it is. I got decent marks in most everything else, but please


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 18, 2022)

Totoroki said:


> -snip-


Usually for employee evaluations, they have to put _something_ down that needs improvement. It can’t just be left blank. That’s how it works at my job, at least. I can’t say if that’s true for employee evaluations everywhere.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 18, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Usually for employee evaluations, they have to put _something_ down that needs improvement. It can’t just be left blank. That’s how it works at my job, at least. I can’t say if that’s true for employee evaluations everywhere.


I’ve suspected they were getting irritated at me over not taking fills. This kind of confirms it, and it bothers me because they’re really not all that professional in that office and like I said before they ask me to do fill ins and they don’t even bother to check and see that I can’t because I’m already working and if I wanted to work 17+ hours I should have the choice if I want to do it or not instead of getting marked down for it. If they wanted to give me something to improve on they should give me something I can actually improve, but idk it is what it is.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 19, 2022)

super big yikes at switch sports basically not being available on the lite. how hard is it to add a handheld mode where the real life movement is replaced with button prompts a la dance, dance revolution or something? yeah, i get it, it's supposed to be a game where you move about etc. but maybe don't release a follow-up game to such an iconic title during a console era where a big chunk of your playerbase is as good as locked out from playing it then lmao. this is why i preferred it when their console families were all either handheld (DS/3DS/2DS) or not (wii) instead of trying to do both but then very obviously favouring one type of console. gross. at least i'll be able to save my money.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 19, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its amazing whenever I share a different opinion or viewpoint I suddenly get attacked.


It honestly really depends. On one hand, I also get really scared to share my viewpoints because some people (especially on twitter) can and do blow things out of proportion. Some people will take a harmless take and twist words so much it pretty much deviates from the original point.
On the other hand, if your viewpoint is inherently problematic (e.g. discriminatory, racist, ableist, homophobic, etc., you get the gist) then you kinda had it coming.
If anything I try testing the waters with my friends first before putting out a probably-controversial opinion. If they tell me that I’m thinking wrong or I said something insensitive because of this and that, then okay I’ll admit I was wrong and change my viewpoint. We are ever-growing people who should learn from others! It doesn’t mean we can’t have our viewpoints, but sometimes our views are actually harmful and there’s no shame in admitting you‘re wrong and changing yourself. c:


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 19, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its amazing whenever I share a different opinion or viewpoint I suddenly get attacked.


If a viewpoint is considered “controversial,” irregardless of what side you are on, it’s best to keep it to yourself. I completely understand where you’re coming from, but maybe an Animal Crossing forum isn’t the best place for those types of discussions anyway. Even with opinions in regards to the game itself get out control most of the time. You can often learn a thing or two from the other side, though.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 19, 2022)

It’s not necessarily bothering me, but I miss the Blog Tree. I wish it hadn’t been archived.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Its kind of sad  We have to PAY money just to play online when it isnt even good.... Also am I the only one who thinks its wrong to lock the other types of fruit by paying the $20?? Like it was already hard enough if you did not have friends and now its impossible. It was like a beginner goal! I only pay for it because I love playing Splatoon and ACNH online and thats all. The fact that the Tick rate on Splat 1 is over double the tick rate in Splat 2 is VERY SAD


Very sad, and Nintendo jumping on the bandwagon *rolls eyes* And yeah I do play some online games so I guess I have to renew it especially with Spla3n coming up and such. But yeah it disconnects way too much and you literally have to sit 1 inch from your router or it will disconnect you -_-

	Post automatically merged: Feb 19, 2022



TheDuke55 said:


> They're actually worst. But hey at least they're not charging us double for some elite membership that pushed out features that were never configured properly to the Switch. Oh...
> 
> Waiting for something from USPS to show up some day. I don't know when or if it will ever show up. It's already 5 days past expected delivery. Hopefully it does show up and I don't have to go through the hassle of getting a refund on Etsy. Plus with it being stuck in limbo, a handmade item seems more likely to be damaged just sitting around.


I suppose but at least they could make sure the connection can be used more than 1 inch away lol

	Post automatically merged: Feb 19, 2022



VanitasFan26 said:


> Its amazing whenever I share a different opinion or viewpoint I suddenly get attacked.


Sadly most teens and young adults living in their own (American) internet bubble these days are like that.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 19, 2022



Croconaw said:


> It’s not necessarily bothering me, but I miss the Blog Tree. I wish it hadn’t been archived.


Same, I miss it. It was actually useful and I'd rather not make a public blog.


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> super big yikes at switch sports basically not being available on the lite.


this... actually didn’t occur to me until you said something lmao. switch sports was the only game announced during the recent direct that i was interested in, so it not being compatible for the lite didn’t even occur to me. darn.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 19, 2022)

xara said:


> this... actually didn’t occur to me until you said something lmao. switch sports was the only game announced during the recent direct that i was interested in, so it not being compatible for the lite didn’t even occur to me. darn.


i had my concerns when it was first announced because it's the sort of thing nintendo would do, but i couldn't find confirmation until recently. really sucks. i'm not buying a £200+ console just for one game lol. technically you can play it, but only if you want to buy joycons you'll never use otherwise and play on a tiny screen smh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2022)

my anxiety is literally through the roof but I'm just going skating with friends and I haven't even left yet?? like what the actual ****??????


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 19, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> It honestly really depends. On one hand, I also get really scared to share my viewpoints because some people (especially on twitter) can and do blow things out of proportion. Some people will take a harmless take and twist words so much it pretty much deviates from the original point.
> On the other hand, if your viewpoint is inherently problematic (e.g. discriminatory, racist, ableist, homophobic, etc., you get the gist) then you kinda had it coming.
> If anything I try testing the waters with my friends first before putting out a probably-controversial opinion. If they tell me that I’m thinking wrong or I said something insensitive because of this and that, then okay I’ll admit I was wrong and change my viewpoint. We are ever-growing people who should learn from others! It doesn’t mean we can’t have our viewpoints, but sometimes our views are actually harmful and there’s no shame in admitting you‘re wrong and changing yourself. c:


Social Media is dead to me. Its no matter how much I try to share a different opinion or viewpoint I get attacked so easily these days. Its hard trying to be different without having those trying to tell you to think or behave a certain way. Seriously you try your best to be respectful to others and the worst thing you get is a bunch of people attacking you just because your opinion is different and they start to insult you. Why has this become the new norm? I will never understand this world anymore. I am done.


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 19, 2022)

homework assignments... What if i just wanna read a book in peace and not write a gazillion word essay on the theme...


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 19, 2022)

i feel like its getting harder to sleep and harder to wake up on time, i either sleep til 8 and dont get enough sleep or sleep til 12, which is making me miss some stuff.


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 19, 2022)

extremely loud bass in my apartment building :c i have ear plugs in but i cant stop it from thumping my soul every second. my brain is melting and there is no escape


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 19, 2022)

Spoiler: Contains talk about my rabbits worrying poop.



Soo.. recently my rabbit got over night a big spot between his eyes that is furless. I'm guessing a guinea pig ate / licked away the fur. He has no pain or anything there. Anyways, I've decided to check him out fully. I've found a stonehard poop stuck on his after and I managed to remove it and it seems like it didn't hurt him. However, there is very very lightly blood on it. I'm going to see how he is doing tomorrow. He acts totally normal, so I'm a bit confused. I think I will go to the Vet in any case though, just to be sure. He's soon 8 years old after all.. why is every animal having poop problems recently


----------



## oak (Feb 19, 2022)

Gas is about to hit $2.00 (Canadian) per litre and I'm shook. Two dollars for one little litre of gas. Time to bike my ass everywhere instead.


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 19, 2022)

Some disgusting people left nasty used diapers by the river.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 19, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> Some disgusting people left nasty used diapers by the river.


By the river? man, that sucks rivers are usually (sometimes...) nice spots, sucks that people litter.


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 19, 2022)

cola said:


> By the river? man, that sucks rivers are usually (sometimes...) nice spots, sucks that people litter.


it was beautiful other than that, and the dead salmon, but I'd take them over litter any day lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 19, 2022)

oak said:


> Gas is about to hit $2.00 (Canadian) per litre and I'm shook. Two dollars for one little litre of gas. Time to bike my ass everywhere instead.


Our gas prices have been above $2 NZD for years now so I feel your pain lol. It's about $2.50 NZD per litre at the moment. I love paying $120 NZD for a full tank lmao /s

--

My patience has ran out with this hospital man. Between smart-ass doctors and them putting my surgery off, I'm mad. I legitimately felt like punching one of the doctors in the face one yesterday. It's only delaying my recovery period too :// ugghhh


----------



## oak (Feb 19, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Our gas prices have been above $2 NZD for years now so I feel your pain lol. It's about $2.50 NZD per litre at the moment. I love paying $120 NZD for a full tank lmao /s


Dang $2.50 per litre? That's pretty steep, I shouldn't be complaining haha. It's just gonna keep going up too.

Also I hope your leg heals up quickly!


----------



## Neb (Feb 19, 2022)

I really don't know if I should leave that LGBTQIA+ server. I was trying to contribute to a conversation and someone said "looks like the neighbor's dog is barking for no reason again." Despite being really rude the mods didn't do anything. I've thought about leaving before, but I know those people will post nasty things behind my back. They've done that to other people who have left and I'd rather not be their next target.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 19, 2022)

Neb said:


> I really don't know if I should leave that LGBTQIA+ server. I was trying to contribute to a conversation and someone said "looks like the neighbor's dog is barking for no reason again." Despite being really rude the mods didn't do anything. I've thought about leaving before, but I know those people will post nasty things behind my back. They've done that to other people who have left and I'd rather not be their next target.


I thought LGBTQIA+ was supposed to be supportive, and I thought that enbyphobia ******* was bad sheesh...
Neb I really don't want to see you hurting anymore, don't ever let people bring down your spirits, please don't worry about what other people say behind your back, we can't control what others think/say/do and there is always going to be someone who says/thinks things about you that you don't like, it's best not to worry about it, if these people are being disrespectful I would leave the server if that's possible, I'm sorry people are always doing these things to you.
Please surround yourself with wholesome people only and do the things you love, drown out the negativity, you don't need anymore of that. Please stay safe!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Feb 19, 2022)

Neb said:


> I really don't know if I should leave that LGBTQIA+ server. I was trying to contribute to a conversation and someone said "looks like the neighbor's dog is barking for no reason again." Despite being really rude the mods didn't do anything. I've thought about leaving before, but I know those people will post nasty things behind my back. They've done that to other people who have left and I'd rather not be their next target.


I'd advise you leave that server, as it's more detrimental to you and your mental health to stay in an environment that's toxic to you.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 20, 2022)

im sick of people being irrational.
you guys have a brain, use your damn brain. it's not rocket science.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I thought LGBTQIA+ was supposed to be supportive, and I thought that enbyphobia ******* was bad sheesh...


Sadly this is how a lot of them are and unless you play by their rules they're gonna trash talk you to no end.

But yeah, Neb, I highly suggest you'd leave if it makes you feel like mentioned. That does not sound like a safe space and no matter what people are gonna talk. I had to leave a Discord server for other reasons than yours but yeah mods didn't stop that one person and what do I know they probably still talk trash but at least I feel better and I don't think of them anymore, if they feel good by hurting other I don't fuel them.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 20, 2022)

I’ve been so much happier after deleting my Facebook and Discord. I really had no reason to even have a Discord. I never used it either aside from a few times. I don’t even know why I downloaded it in the first place. If something is extremely toxic for you, l recommend leaving immediately.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’ve been so much happier after deleting my Facebook and Discord. I really had no reason to even have a Discord. I never used it either aside from a few times. I don’t even know why I downloaded it in the first place. If something is extremely toxic for you, l recommend leaving immediately.


I basically have Discord for friends and the games I play but yeah I don't take part in lore/fandom **** cause those people are too stuck in their lil cottages on the mountain when it comes to things, so yeah.

I do have Instagram but it's mostly cause I follow former/current Johnny's Entertainment boys and some stores. Some friends as well but I absolutely don't take part in any political or LGBTQ+ stuff since those communities in social media are the absolute worst, especially at certain ages.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2022)

Same here.  I mostly use Discord for my close online friends.  I have tried using it for franchises I'm into (Miitopia, Flipline, etc.) -- but it is just nerve-wracking being in a server with a bunch of people you don't know.  Especially because you never know what toxic people you can encounter on social media.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

Shawna said:


> Especially because you never know what toxic people you can encounter on social media.


Yeah this, or a nice account suddenly turn into some woke BLM passive-aggressive account when they used to be about retro aesthetics. And they basically calling out people stop following them as racists because the account changed. Like, yeah of course people are gonna stop following you if you can't be nice and sudden turn like that but okay.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 20, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah this, or a nice account suddenly turn into some woke BLM passive-aggressive account when they used to be about retro aesthetics. And they basically calling out people stop following them as racists because the account changed. Like, yeah of course people are gonna stop following you if you can't be nice and sudden turn like that but okay.


I personally think politics should be kept out of social media or content creators. I know for a fact people have stopped watching certain content creators because of their political views, irregardless of what they are. But you’re not watching for politics, so just don’t mention it? None of the YouTuber’s I watch are open about their political stances or anything controversial, so there really isn’t any drama.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I personally think politics should be kept out of social media or content creators. I know for a fact people have stopped watching certain content creators because of their political views, irregardless of what they are. But you’re not watching for politics, so just don’t mention it? None of the YouTuber’s I watch are open about their political stances or anything controversial, so there really isn’t any drama.


Yes, or at least make a separate site/account for it.

And yeah since people can't handle it well these days, I think it's a logical stance. I mean I don't follow people for politics that way anyway, so.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 20, 2022)

It’s like people fish for that sort of thing, though. Even on unrelated videos, people are always coming in to say political things or asking things like “did you get the vax” or “opinions on ______??” It doesn’t matter what you say. Someone is going to get mad.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> It’s like people fish for that sort of thing, though. Even on unrelated videos, people are always coming in to say political things or asking things like “did you get the vax” or “opinions on ______??” It doesn’t matter what you say. Someone is going to get mad.


Yeah and they always pull some kind of card be it politics, sexuality etc. It's like, yeah we get you're fishing but most don't.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 20, 2022)

the idea that supporting minorities is inherently political and should just be dismissed as woke/pc culture. it's exhausting. 

also i keep waking up so cold it hurts 

right after i posted here, my infamous brother and his girlfriend march upstairs to stand in my doorway again and play darts, giving me an anxiety attack and blocking me from being able to go and brush my teeth or get lunch, and talking _obnoxiously_ loudly. as soon as they're gone, i'm genuinely taking that dartboard down and hiding it somewhere. enough is enough.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 20, 2022)

Neb said:


> I really don't know if I should leave that LGBTQIA+ server. I was trying to contribute to a conversation and someone said "looks like the neighbor's dog is barking for no reason again." Despite being really rude the mods didn't do anything. I've thought about leaving before, but I know those people will post nasty things behind my back. They've done that to other people who have left and I'd rather not be their next target.


In the end of the day, those people's words/trash-talk about you is a silent water drop in a tiny puddle. No one important is going to care, or remember. It's like those losers who celebrate the fact that someone blocked them on Twitter. Big whoop, get a life. It's not worth sticking through it to show you're better than them or to avoid their trash-talking.

I had a friend who changed drastically due to the social media they consumed. I get the feeling they barely tolerated me towards the end. It was weird because we were pretty good friends and then all of a sudden they became so hateful. I supported them with whatever they decided to do, but it never seemed like it was enough? It does suck to have them out of my life, but it wasn't worth how emotionally draining they had become. The idea that anything I do or say may set them off. It's not worth it Neb. Just leave, you will feel better about it later.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

I love how finding a nice AND functioning handbag especially second hand is impossible. Like if it's nice there is no zip-closing or buttons. If it actually has either of those it's ugly as ****.

Might just order one online or maybe buy a new one if I can find one at all. New ones are 90% ugly though.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 20, 2022



daringred_ said:


> the idea that supporting minorities is inherently political and should just be dismissed as woke/pc culture. it's exhausting.


It definitely is pc if one use it solely to make an account woke and far from its original content and to be able to ****post people unless they are the same.

Sure, the 1960s/70s were political but in a whole other dimension and definitely not like today.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 20, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I love how finding a nice AND functioning handbag especially second hand is impossible. Like if it's nice there is no zip-closing or buttons. If it actually has either of those it's ugly as ****.
> 
> Might just order one online or maybe buy a new one if I can find one at all. New ones are 90% ugly though.
> 
> ...


woke is a stupid term. there is no 'woke'. it's called being a decent person. unless you know someone's true motivation for changing their account's style (which, at the end of the day, it's still _their _account regardless) then nobody has any business calling it "pc". same as it's completely stupid to accuse shows and movies of suddenly "being pc" and "pandering" because they decide to represent minorities. sure, their only motivation may be to make money by drawing in said minorities, but that's besides the point. it's still representation for people who deserve to see it. frankly, i'd rather live today than in the 1960s/70s where society at large wanted people like me either dead, locked up or to undergo electroshock therapy and where i would have even less rights than i do today. yeah, they're _definitely _not like today because at least today i can publicly exist to a degree.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> woke is a stupid term. there is no 'woke'. it's called being a decent person. unless you know someone's true motivation for changing their account's style (which, at the end of the day, it's still _their _account regardless) then nobody has any business calling it "pc". same as it's completely stupid to accuse shows and movies of suddenly "being pc" and "pandering" because they decide to represent minorities. sure, their only motivation may be to make money by drawing in said minorities, but that's besides the point. it's still representation for people who deserve to see it. frankly, i'd rather live today than in the 1960s/70s where society at large wanted people like me either dead, locked up or to undergo electroshock therapy and where i would have even less rights than i do today. yeah, they're _definitely _not like today because at least today i can publicly exist to a degree.


Being a decent person by basically changing to the drastic, post passive-aggressive things to people and assuming everyone is a white cis-male. Yeah okay.

This account I followed used to be a nice, friendly one about the 60s/70s aesthetic, music, inspirational and all that good until after George Floyd/BLM protests they started basically doing what I mentioned above. If one is gonna represent and educate people you don't do it by fishing for a certain demographic and acting rude but yeah I've seen that's what a lot of those accounts want. It's good to bring light to issues but I think most do it very wrong these days.

That card weren't what I originally posted about either, just that it was different and I don't know why you brought up that.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 20, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Being a decent person by basically changing to the drastic, post passive-aggressive things to people and assuming everyone is a white cis-male. Yeah okay.
> 
> This account I followed used to be a nice, friendly one about the 60s/70s aesthetic, music, inspirational and all that good until after George Floyd/BLM protests they started basically doing what I mentioned above. If one is gonna represent and educate people you don't do it by fishing for a certain demographic and acting rude but yeah I've seen that's what a lot of those accounts want. It's good to bring light to issues but I think most do it very wrong these days.
> 
> That card weren't what I originally posted about either, just that it was different and I don't know why you brought up that.


just because you consider it drastic and passive-aggressive, doesn't inherently mean it is. although even if it was, sometimes that's what needs to be done. it's not like sitting around politely educating majorities, as if that's _our _job anyway, has ever gotten us very far. you'll see a lot of change comes about through protest. i've tried the "play nice, they probably just need teaching" approach before, and all i ever received was vitriol and hate speech, including even on here. if you ask me, it's a waste of time. it doesn't work for anyone too stubborn to open their eyes. 

also, i've seen you (or perhaps someone you were talking to) literally describe fishing as asking content creators et al if they, "support the vaccine" or x cause as if that isn't a perfectly valid question to ask. i know i wouldn't want to be watching and/or supporting a creator who's anti-vaxx or homophobic. so, if you ask me, people can fish all they want. if, by fishing, you instead meant trying to attract like-minded people instead of babying racists etc. then good for them. 

if by "card", you mean how the 60s/70s were a garbage time, you literally said they were different politically, and i told you why -- that's why i brought it up.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> just because you consider it drastic and passive-aggressive, doesn't inherently mean it is. although even if it was, sometimes that's what needs to be done. it's not like sitting around politely educating majorities, as if that's _our _job anyway, has ever gotten us very far. you'll see a lot of change comes about through protest. i've tried the "play nice, they probably just need teaching" approach before, and all i ever received was vitriol and hate speech, including even on here. if you ask me, it's a waste of time. it doesn't work for anyone too stubborn to open their eyes.
> 
> also, i've seen you (or perhaps someone you were talking to) literally describe fishing as asking content creators et al if they, "support the vaccine" or x cause as if that isn't a perfectly valid question to ask. i know i wouldn't want to be watching and/or supporting a creator who's anti-vaxx or homophobic. so, if you ask me, people can fish all they want. if, by fishing, you instead meant trying to attract like-minded people instead of babying racists etc. then good for them.
> 
> if by "card", you mean how the 60s/70s were a garbage time, you literally said they were different politically, and i told you why -- that's why i brought it up.


Maybe, but in that context that person were definitely not being good about it, and that what's bothers me. If they'd been nice sure I could maybe have followed them further but if a civil person/account starts being aggressive and/or passive just because an event happened I'm not supporting them.

You are right about stubborn people however and those I don't care about. And yes I was talking to Croconaw, and I think they meant asking like in the middle of a content if they(watchers) are x or y not the actual creator (which I wouldn't watch if such if the creator were racist or stuff anyway nor do I care about youtubers). It's just sad that people have to resort to the internet and acting like eg. this person/account does/did. And yeah as for fishing like if someone eg. streaming Splatoon or 70s make-up and just starting to pull politics card or whatever in the midst of it. If I want to watch political content I go to a sole channel/person for it not a gaming or make-up stream.

They were and sure it was bad but I can't imagine social media-bad when it comes to getting your voice heard. I don't think digital is necessarily better here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2022)

I woke up with some soreness in my back from skating yesterday, going again today and I'm praying I can push through it and not overwork myself lol




BrokenSanity said:


> I thought LGBTQIA+ was supposed to be supportive, and I thought that enbyphobia ******* was bad sheesh...


every community has people who are overly judgemental. the trick is distancing yourself from the rude people and connecting with those who genuinely care about others and want to help.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 20, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Maybe, but in that context that person were definitely not being good about it, and that what's bothers me. If they'd been nice sure I could maybe have followed them further but if a civil person/account starts being aggressive and/or passive just because an event happened I'm not supporting them.
> 
> You are right about stubborn people however and those I don't care about. And yes I was talking to Croconaw, and I think they meant asking like in the middle of a content if they(watchers) are x or y not the actual creator (which I wouldn't watch if such if the creator were racist or stuff anyway nor do I care about youtubers). It's just sad that people have to resort to the internet and acting like eg. this person/account does/did. And yeah as for fishing like if someone eg. streaming Splatoon or 70s make-up and just starting to pull politics card or whatever in the midst of it. If I want to watch political content I go to a sole channel/person for it not a gaming or make-up stream.
> 
> They were and sure it was bad but I can't imagine social media-bad when it comes to getting your voice heard. I don't think digital is necessarily better here.


like i said, nice isn't always the way to go, especially where the BLM movement is concerned. do you think all the police brutality and unfair court sentencing etc. is just going to stop if people ask politely? no, of course not. sometimes outrage is just necessary. and that's not even addressing how the "event" might have affected them personally, especially if they're part of the community involved. yeah, some people are going to be angry, and in this situation, i think that's justified. 

i mean, if x account did do a, b or c then they do deserve to be called out for it. if a creator is grooming minors or using slurs etc. that information deserves to be public so people can know and decide whether or not they still want to support that creator and their content. if it's just the person's political status, well, i think that should be put out there too. god knows i wouldn't want to be watching and subsequently giving money to a republican. it's one of the reasons i distanced myself from fnaf after the creator was exposed for donating thousands to the republican party, including to politicians who wanted to implement anti-LGBT+ laws/policies. people deserve to know where their view and money are going to. as for someone streaming x and mentioning y, that's their right. you don't have to watch it. it's absurd to expect people to be one-note and never discuss anything beyond the topic they are most known for just because some viewers might not like it. not to mention that it depends on what you consider political because unless they're discussing politicians, it probably inherently isn't. i.e. BLM and LGBT+ rights etc. are _not _inherently political and are only considered as such because _other people_ decided we shouldn't have them.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> every community has people who are overly judgemental. the trick is distancing yourself from the rude people and connecting with those who genuinely care about others and want to help.


Yeah, bit sad most of these bad eggs dictates others a lot so if order to get into communities you have to be like them.


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 20, 2022)

The Queen has Covid. I love the Queen, even though I'm not British. I loved her ever since I was a child. I even did reports on her and Princess Diana in school. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> like i said, nice isn't always the way to go, especially where the BLM movement is concerned. do you think all the police brutality and unfair court sentencing etc. is just going to stop if people ask politely? no, of course not. sometimes outrage is just necessary. and that's not even addressing how the "event" might have affected them personally, especially if they're part of the community involved. yeah, some people are going to be angry, and in this situation, i think that's justified.
> 
> i mean, if x account did do a, b or c then they do deserve to be called out for it. if a creator is grooming minors or using slurs etc. that information deserves to be public so people can know and decide whether or not they still want to support that creator and their content. if it's just the person's political status, well, i think that should be put out there too. god knows i wouldn't want to be watching and subsequently giving money to a republican. it's one of the reasons i distanced myself from fnaf after the creator was exposed for donating thousands to the republican party, including to politicians who wanted to implement anti-LGBT+ laws/policies. people deserve to know where their view and money are going to. as for someone streaming x and mentioning y, that's their right. you don't have to watch it. it's absurd to expect people to be one-note and never discuss anything beyond the topic they are most known for just because some viewers might not like it. not to mention that it depends on what you consider political because unless they're discussing politicians, it probably inherently isn't. i.e. BLM and LGBT+ rights etc. are _not _inherently political and are only considered as such because _other people_ decided we shouldn't have them.



It might be, doesn't mean those person should call out others and call them racist/phobic in eg. instagram stories. Honestly I'm better off without such people who are definitely not supportive nor part of it. Sure events can change people but if they're gonna lash out at others who probably didn't say anything cause they aren't educated or don't want to get caught in it for wrong reasons then I do not support someone calling out either.

Yeah for sure, it's better distancing off those things and in most cases don't support at all if you don't know them personally, I'd not send money to strangers or random organizations not knowing them. I don't care supporting streamers for various reasons and even so they might not even give money or support what they say they do in the end. And yeah if one actually cares to watch, background checks are in that case better.

You are right about people making it political but some of those are the same ones that also acts bad. So yeah it's like people need to assimilate to those in order to get their voice heard which I think it's bad. Sure, most countries and societies do suck in that way making it politics when it should just be human right but yeah some raging at internet people you have seen once on a site not knowing them is not the way.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 20, 2022



Foreverfox said:


> The Queen has Covid. I love the Queen, even though I'm not British. I loved her ever since I was a child. I even did reports on her and Princess Diana in school. I hope she pulls through.


Yeah I just read that, so sad and she's old too even if they said it was mild cold symptoms.  Also since they lost  Prince Philip not too long ago either.

I wanna get a short hairstyle again and even out my length generally but my hair grows so slow because bad genes and all that and it took me 2½ years to get it down to my shoulder (with some cutting so I could look somewhat proper LOL).

Also PoGo and their overly heavy emphasis on making friends and trading. Why do they never allow trading across the world or at least your country/town etc???


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 20, 2022)

I must've slept for about 4 hours last night, if that. Luckily I now have all day to catch up on sleep while I wait around to see if I will have surgery today or not lol. It's going to be another long day without food though.

My roommate in hospital is kinda...annoying. I hate how she sleeps with the light on (like a big LED white light), it's way too bright and makes it hard for me to fall asleep :// she's also very demanding and expects a lot of the nurses. I guess that's what she's here for, but if she expects to go home permanently then she won't have that help anymore.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 20, 2022)

Can't wait for some warmer weather and for spring to come. Winter has overstayed its visit with all the below temps and snow.


----------



## pochy (Feb 20, 2022)

Spoiler: vomit warning



everything hurts i just threw up my favorite food and im just feeling lethargic i cant do anything


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 20, 2022)

It’s so frickin’ windy again! Can storm Franklin please just disappear so I can get some sleep and make it to work in one piece in the morning.


----------



## biibii (Feb 20, 2022)

if you come to the nail salon and complain about the wait literally just go home. reassess ur life as to how you’re privileged enough that being worried abt what time ur getting ur nails done is your biggest stress in life. nail techs are human too D:<


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Can't wait for some warmer weather and for spring to come. Winter has overstayed its visit with all the below temps and snow.


I feel ya.  We are supposed to get a pretty intense cold front this week, where the vast majority of us United States residents will have sub-freezing temperatures (and a lot of them will have sub-zero temperatures). ._.


----------



## Alexis (Feb 20, 2022)

all this studying qwq


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 20, 2022)

"your weekends are ours" bruh majority of doctors dont even go to clinics on sundays except if emergency, why are yall taking medical students' weekends  pls spare us a rest day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2022)

lowkey thinking abt bleaching my hair and dyeing it like a pastel pink or smth (ty @/Chris for the idea lol) but I've always been so terrified of dyeing my hair, only reason I'm considering it now is bc it's really short and if I end up not liking it'll go back to normal within a few months anyways. definitely won't be bleaching it myself lol I would prob burn it off 

also hurting a lot because I skated (inline) for 2 hours today and 2 hours yesterday, after not skating at all for many years. I don't regret it one bit (it's the most fun I've had in forever) but now I'm gonna be feeling it my back, abs, glutes, shoulders, arms, etc. for a few days djhkjsdfg


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 20, 2022)

I have homework to do for tomorrow and a lack of motivation is stopping me from doing it. ;-;


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 20, 2022)

Michael Jordan is in MY STATE for the NBA All-Star game and I'm not there. Gahhhddamn man.


----------



## Neb (Feb 21, 2022)

Now I thought I heard a different former classmate say I’m going to be hurt tomorrow. I doubt it would happen since they’d be caught, but it’s still scary.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 21, 2022)

Thank you storm Franklin for keeping me up most of the night from your severe gales and hail showers. I look forward to trying to function at work this morning on less than three hours sleep.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 21, 2022)

Of course the monkey has a laser.


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 21, 2022)

I witnessed something pretty horrible today (a crime scene)


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 21, 2022)

I can’t sleep


----------



## Shawna (Feb 21, 2022)

SAAAAAAAAAAAAME

And a game I have been waiting for forever could come out in a few hours, but it also may not come until Tuesday.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 21, 2022)

Spoiler



“We apologize, but your return processing has been delayed beyond the normal timeframe.”

Especially since it makes me think I did something wrong. I got accepted on January 31st and not approved yet.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 21, 2022)

tomorrow morning, i'm taking our cat to the vet. he has a rotten tooth, so needs at least one removed, and since his gums bled the other day, probably has gingivitis too. the vet quoted us between £200-£500 depending on how long he's under anesthetic for, which i'm paying out of my own pocket for (+ a £200 loan from my nan, just in case it does go all the way up to £500) because there's no way in hell my mom's going to take him, and she even admonished me for doing so as if it wouldn't cost more when his issues inevitably get worse. this cat is not my own, he's a family cat that we got when i was around 12 and therefore should be my parents' responsibility, but i'm obviously not going to sit here and let him be in pain (or risk having his gingivitis turn into periodontitis if it hasn't already) just because they won't/can't take him. i am almost guaranteed to never get this money back. i still haven't been paid back for taking one of our other cats to the vet when he hurt his paw. (which was a much smaller cost of only around £70.) which brings me to what's actually bothering me: despite me about to go completely broke paying for his vet care, my mom still has the nerve to ask me to buy flea treatment for all five cats and to partly pay for cat litter and food (since one of the kittens _is _mine) like i have been recently. i'm sorry ??? yes, okay, it was my idea to partially pay for food and litter, but i am literally about to pay hundreds to take _her _cat to the vet, and she can't even let me off a couple pounds for a little while ??? i know money's tight at the minute, which is probably partly why she'd never take sam (or any of the others) to the vet unless they were very visibly injured or in pain, but come on. 

just as i was writing this, she literally came upstairs asking to borrow money from me, and then threw a little sulk when i pointed out that i am literally going broke over _her _cat tomorrow. apparently she isn't just asking me to partly pay for food/litter, she wants me to pay the _entire _cost, i'm-


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 21, 2022)

.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 21, 2022)

absolutely obsessed (read: disgusted) with bozo johnscum basically being like, "okay, you can all die now". thought it was a joke when my girlfriend told me about it this morning, but, no, turns out he really could get more idiotic, ignorant and useless. guess it's alright for him and all his pathetic little rich cronies who can afford testing and private medical care though, huh? screw the rest of us. jesus christ. _how _have we not just rioted this absolute moron out of parliament already?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 21, 2022)

I had this bizzare creepy dream the other night and I keep thinking about it. I mean maybe it would help if we knew more about dreams in general so I would understand what it was about. I do think dreams have purpose and aren't completely random.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 21, 2022)

Totoroki said:


> I can’t sleep


A pharmacist suggested melatonin.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 21, 2022



moo_nieu said:


> a little worried about my safety, but its my fault for not doing anything sooner despite all logic and advice. just gotta survive the next 7 months lol. why did i let this go on for so long .-. at least my new job will help fund counseling


It sounds like someone is after you.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> lowkey thinking abt bleaching my hair and dyeing it like a pastel pink or smth (ty @/Chris for the idea lol) but I've always been so terrified of dyeing my hair, only reason I'm considering it now is bc it's really short and if I end up not liking it'll go back to normal within a few months anyways. definitely won't be bleaching it myself lol I would prob burn it off


I also want to bleach my hair and dye it, but I want pastel or electric purple (of course). I want like a balayage or a layer underneath done. Maybe now is the perfect time since I won't be at work for a while and they can't judge me for it lmao


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 22, 2022)

therapy emailed to say i'm ready to have an appointment, but not only is it with a male therapist (so i wouldn't be comfortable discussing anything), it's a _telephone call_. the level of incompetence is truly just-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2022)

family members on fb trying to give me life advice as if I haven't been suffering with depression for 5+ years make me so mad. they make it sound like the solution to all my problems is dangling right in front of me and I'm not willing to reach for it. idk maybe they think I like being depressed lol. yeah I love basically having a debilitating illness yall thanks.

also love when people say **** like "don't let your autism/disability define you" like wtf does that even mean????? and again it always comes from ppl who aren't chronically disabled, as if they know everything.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 22, 2022)

Some people are just deliberately rude?? I swear some people shouldn’t be in customer service lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2022)

Mom taking one of my avocados... thanks I was gonna make guac tonight but I'll just mash it as is in the tortillas then  .... buying a cucumber for me won't really help lmao.

Also when stores has one stock online and an entirely other in store like.. bruh. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2022)

today is the first day I've tried the higher dose of Fluoxetine and now I'm dealing with tremors, they're really mild but I can literally feel my whole body shaking like I'm having an adrenaline rush but without the perpetual anxiety or racing heartbeat. idk what to do lol. guess I need to tell my doctor.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 22, 2022)

brother's girlfriend is obnoxious. i can hear them talking in his room next door, and she's going on about how, "people who smoke are *disgusting*" and how the exhale or w/e from vaping smells nice. not only is vaping also bad for your health, but who is she to judge and definitively label people who smoke lmao? yeah, i despise smoking too, and i hate it when people smoke right next to me without any care, but i don't go around saying smokers are disgusting because smoking is an addiction and i don't know their struggles or story. jesus. she's got super judgmental vibes for someone my brother claims isn't.


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> today is the first day I've tried the higher dose of Fluoxetine and now I'm dealing with tremors, they're really mild but I can literally feel my whole body shaking like I'm having an adrenaline rush but without the perpetual anxiety or racing heartbeat. idk what to do lol. guess I need to tell my doctor.


I think that would be a good idea. Although it does take a while for the body to get used to this medicine, you should see the doctor if you don't see any improvement. I used to take 20 mg(?) of Prozac. However, it wouldn't let me stay asleep. That is if I even fell asleep at all. The psychiatrist had to lower the dosage when I told him. The side effects went away after that.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 22, 2022)

I’m pretty sure the painkillers I’m on make me super irritable sometimes. Like I get really angry at minor things sometimes. My family is gonna have so much fun with this lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> I think that would be a good idea. Although it does take a while for the body to get used to this medicine, you should see the doctor if you don't see any improvement. I used to take 20 mg(?) of Prozac. However, it wouldn't let me stay asleep. That is if I even fell asleep at all. The psychiatrist had to lower the dosage when I told him. The side effects went away after that.


I've been taking Prozac since July, tried 10mg forever and then I realized it wasn't really helping so the doctor upped it to 20 about a month ago, worked for like two days and then it didn't, and today is the first day I'm taking the highest dose. doctor said he wanted to try that before he decides to put me on something different just to see if there's any improvement.

I would hate to have to try something new bc it'll be like the 5th antidepressant I've tried with no/minimal success.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been taking Prozac since July, tried 10mg forever and then I realized it wasn't really helping so the doctor upped it to 20 about a month ago, worked for like two days and then it didn't, and today is the first day I'm taking the highest dose. doctor said he wanted to try that before he decides to put me on something different just to see if there's any improvement.
> 
> I would hate to have to try something new bc it'll be like the 5th antidepressant I've tried with no/minimal success.


i definitely feel this struggle. i'm currently on my third anti-depressant and have been for almost three months but am probably going to start a fourth because i'm seeing no change or improvement. i started originally on what you're taking now (fluoxetine), which i had at two separate doses before switching to sertraline. (i went off of that after four months of nothing and had no meds for almost two years because of the pandemic oop.) now i'm on, uh, venlafaxine. starting to believe i'll go through every type of anti-depressant and never find one that works


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 22, 2022)

Last week on Friday I told my team lead how burnt out I was and needed a mental day, but didn't want to dump anymore work on her. She said not to worry about it so yesterday I submitted a PTO day for this Friday and informed her. She said that it was fine. However, shortly after she said she won't be able to handle my stuff and the one coworker's who has been out at the same time which is fair, but then my other coworker who has never done anything with this account is supposed to learn how to do within a couple of days? I haven't even seen my day come in as approved yet so I can't even 100% look forward to it yet. I'm going to message her about it tomorrow but man... It gets on my nerves how hard it is to get one mental day off to myself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2022)

ugh I really want to open an art shop and do commissions so I can get tbt for a final boss feather but my mental health is so awful I don't really have any energy/motivation, and bc of autism/ADHD I take forever on commissions (I still haven't finished the art piece for myself that I started like 3 weeks ago) so I'm kinda hopeless lol ;;


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ugh I really want to open an art shop and do commissions so I can get tbt for a final boss feather but my mental health is so awful I don't really have any energy/motivation, and bc of autism/ADHD I take forever on commissions (I still haven't finished the art piece for myself that I started like 3 weeks ago) so I'm kinda hopeless lol ;;


Would you like me to help you save up for a final boss feather? I'm saving up for my dream collectiable Ice Cream Swirl right now, but after that I could help you get some TBT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Would you like me to help you save up for a final boss feather? I'm saving up for my dream collectiable Ice Cream Swirl right now, but after that I could help you get some TBT


I couldn't just take a tbt donation, but if you'd like something in exchange (maybe an art piece) that would be perfect 

I wish I still had my ice cream swirl so I could give it to you :<


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I couldn't just take a tbt donation, but if you'd like something in exchange (maybe an art piece) that would be perfect
> 
> I wish I still had my ice cream swirl so I could give it to you :<


A-a-a Art piece? I was looking for someone to draw a group art of my OCs but that would depend on what you are and aren't comfortable drawing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> A-a-a Art piece? I was looking for someone to draw a group art of my OCs but that would depend on what you are and aren't comfortable drawing.


i'll send you a pm tomorrow


----------



## Shawna (Feb 23, 2022)

Me and one of my friends got hacked on Instagram O____o


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 23, 2022)

So I had this “Chunky” Campbell’s brand spicy chicken soup and it’s really a good soup. That’s not the problem. The problem was that I opened the can and there was a fly  floating around in the soup. I know for a fact it was a fly. It must have been a manufacturing thing… I have lots of cans, but it’s going to be hard to forget about this one. I don’t know if I’ll be able to eat the other ones.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 23, 2022)

how? _how_ can people be so cruel? how can somebody not care? how can people just say that?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 23, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> I’m pretty sure the painkillers I’m on make me super irritable sometimes. Like I get really angry at minor things sometimes. My family is gonna have so much fun with this lol


That's most people online.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 23, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i definitely feel this struggle. i'm currently on my third anti-depressant and have been for almost three months but am probably going to start a fourth because i'm seeing no change or improvement. i started originally on what you're taking now (fluoxetine), which i had at two separate doses before switching to sertraline. (i went off of that after four months of nothing and had no meds for almost two years because of the pandemic oop.) now i'm on, uh, venlafaxine. starting to believe i'll go through every type of anti-depressant and never find one that works


Oh gosh, yours sounds very similar to mine! I started on escitalopram, which really worked wonders for me initially. Totally took any bit of anxiety away from me. But I eventually fell flat on it, and some of the side effects sucked. I then went to venlafaxine, which was kinda meh for me. Less side effects initially, then I ended up being on a very high dose due to my health being crap, then ended up with a tonne of unwanted side effects. Came off it, and boy was that a ride. It made me feel really sick  now I'm on sertraline. It seems to be okay for the most part, but still not as good as when I first started on anti-depressants. I'm not sure if I'll ever find one that works well for me either!


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 23, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Oh gosh, yours sounds very similar to mine! I started on escitalopram, which really worked wonders for me initially. Totally took any bit of anxiety away from me. But I eventually fell flat on it, and some of the side effects sucked. I then went to venlafaxine, which was kinda meh for me. Less side effects initially, then I ended up being on a very high dose due to my health being crap, then ended up with a tonne of unwanted side effects. Came off it, and boy was that a ride. It made me feel really sick  now I'm on sertraline. It seems to be okay for the most part, but still not as good as when I first started on anti-depressants. I'm not sure if I'll ever find one that works well for me either!


i've fortunately never actually experienced side effects from any anti-depressant (that i'm aware of), but there was a week where i was abruptly forced off of my venlafaxine because the doctor put the prescription down as one-time instead of renewal, and i had to wait for the pharmacy to sort it out. i was so ill it was unbelievable. (wild since i'd dropped an anti-depressant before and had nothing happen.) by the time i got back on them, the withdrawal had already passed rip.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2022)

Got a photo (of Yabu Kota and Toma Ikuta from Jr. days) order cancelled which kinda sucks because I wanted this or my photo order will be uneven so I'll try find some others I guess... Obviously they refunded me the money but it kinda sucks cause I wanted that specific photo lol.

Edit: found another lot with that and some other photos so I hope they can get that and my other things :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2022)

craaaampsssss


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 23, 2022)

Feel like I'm going through a mid life crisis.


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 23, 2022)

I was making a pancake but the piping bag exploded so I made some hot mess 

At least it tasted good tho…


----------



## deana (Feb 23, 2022)

I've spent way too much of the last few days just sleeping


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 24, 2022)

There are vegetable themed joke weapons in MH Rise. I can't figure out how to unlock one called the corn popper. I may want to wield corn against a dragon, dressed as a pumpkin headed scarecrow.


----------



## Clock (Feb 24, 2022)

The news


----------



## Muna (Feb 24, 2022)

My neighbor is under attack.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2022)

Ugh.. been keeping up with news about the war in Ukraine and it's absolutely horrifying. My sympathies to everyone there right now and of course with the Ukrainian people, you did NOT deserve this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2022)

I can't wait until it warms up outside, in winter my room is always like 10°F colder than the rest of the house so I have a really difficult time leaving my nice warm heated blanket and I end up spending like 2 hours in my bed


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 24, 2022)

Russia invading Ukraine. Reading the stories on various news websites is just absolutely terrifying. My thoughts are with the people of Ukraine right now.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 24, 2022)

my neck hurts so badly


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 24, 2022)

Besides a lot of personal issues, the fact that this braindead russian dictator is attacking Ukraine currently makes me panic so hard, my medicine is literally doing zero. I really hope there won't be a Worldwar or in general, any kind of war. Can they please just stop..


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 24, 2022)

Beyond my gut bothering me, my concern has grown since the 14th about the Ukraine issue. Things have escalated so much in 10 days and it seems like it is continuing to do so by the hour.



Spoiler



I just finished watching the latest reports here in the US. So many people are being and will be effected. I've been watching it closely because of multiple various concerns I have that I'm not going to elaborate on here. 
I know it isn't good to be "glued" to the news because a small common person can't really do much in the world, but when it's something that involves so many nations, I feel it is important to be aware of what's going on.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 24, 2022)

Good to know that Etsy doesn't refund for packages lost by carriers. Been burned too many times with dropshippers, sellers taking forever or refusing to make/ship, and or bad attitudes. Not using that site anymore. Especially now that I have to file a chargeback to get my money back.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 24, 2022)

Russia invading Ukraine. If anyone on this site is from there, I hope you and your family stay safe, and I really hope this doesn't cause a world war 3....


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 24, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Russia invading Ukraine. If anyone on this site is from there, I hope you and your family stay safe, and I really hope this doesn't cause a world war 3....


It's not going to. But it is still a issue that should be taken seriously. It's a shame that it has even came to this point.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 24, 2022)

There’s this old lady at the post office who’s really rude and seems frustrated with her own life so she takes it out on customers. I just think some people shouldn’t be in customer service.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 24, 2022)

There's a war going on in the UK??? That sounds scary  Please don't tell me this is world war 3
UK people please stay and safe and probably stay inside


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2022)

dude I hate executive dysfunction so much, like one minute it'll be 8:30 and suddenly it's 9:30 like where tf did that hour just go


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> dude I hate executive dysfunction so much, like one minute it'll be 8:30 and suddenly it's 9:30 like where tf did that hour just go


Why is 6:28 I thought it was 4:30


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 24, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Why is 6:28 I thought it was 4:30


Time zones.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 24, 2022)

The new iOS update is weird. I updated my device because I know it inevitably updates after a certain amount of time, but the browser looks weird now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 24, 2022)

No motivation


----------



## Shawna (Feb 24, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> The new iOS update is weird. I updated my device because I know it inevitably updates after a certain amount of time, but the browser looks weird now.


Oh boy, I have an update waiting to download.  That might be the same on you are mentioning. .-.


----------



## Neb (Feb 24, 2022)

I ended up missing two days of Japanese class since I thought I had President’s Day off. Now I have to watch two 2 and a half hour class recordings to make up for lost time. The material I missed isn’t too difficult (mostly just the Japanese equivalents of sometimes and never), but it will be very time consuming.

I also don’t know what to do out of college. I’d like to be a translator for entertainment, but the pay is _really_ bad. If I want to stick with that I’ll have to do another job on the side (maybe working for an embassy or something).


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 24, 2022)

I think I am own worst enemy because I over exaggerate things way too much, because I've been hurt too much in my life to even realize that even small mistakes I make is not a big deal. I know I should not be so hard on myself, but its something I cannot control most of the time. Thats why I avoid talking to others, because I don't want to ruin their fun day or happiness if I talk to them about my problems. I just need to really learn for myself on how to better accept myself for who I am, not to compare myself to others, and always learn how to better myself on not making the same mistakes. Of course that is hard for me to even do from someone who is autistic.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 25, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> There's a war going on in the UK??? That sounds scary  Please don't tell me this is world war 3
> UK people please stay and safe and probably stay inside


There's a war between the Ukraine and Russia, not the UK. All our country has done for now is sanction Russia so that Putin's oligarch's are cut off from accessing more money to add to their already very rich empires that help Putin and his desire to control the Ukraine again.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 25, 2022)

A professional critic reviewed Pixar's Turning Red, and used the term "unapologetically horny".


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 25, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> It's not going to. But it is still a issue that should be taken seriously. It's a shame that it has even came to this point.


With crazy and unpredictable people like Putin we sadly can never be that sure


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Feb 25, 2022)

People really have nothing better to do than to come here at the crack of dawn and order $50 worth of crap.....  And with ratchet attitudes no less. Just **** off already...

Worst of all is that I was followed by a lost dog on my way to work, and in this terrible weather no less, so I felt real bad there was nothing I could do.... Fortunately I spotted a cop car a few blocks down and let them know. Hopefully they return him home, but I'm still worried


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2022)

The fact that media like newspapers, TV etc. are crediting woke teens/youngsters and social media instead of actually looking up things makes me sad. Who thought 13 years old was a good age limit for social media lol -_-


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2022)

Both my knees hurt for some reason. I didn't bring any compression stuff either.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 25, 2022)

Princess Mipha said:


> With crazy and unpredictable people like Putin we sadly can never be that sure


It will definitely get worst before better, but it's also not good to have people having mass hysteria over misinformation. One of the above posters thought that the UK was being invaded by the Russians. It reminds me when someone from the state of Georgia was freaking out about Russians invading their state.

This is definitely an issue that needs to be taken seriously.

@Alienfish Yeah I think too many teens and children are too dependent of social media and the internet. My sister would always take her kids to all these cool places, but they could never look up to see them cause their face was glued to their screen. I don't know about sources using people's/a kids accout, but I just feel to many people have become dependent of these terrible platforms. We would be so much better off without Tumblr 2.0. All of the terrible people migrated to Twitter after the huge purge.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A professional critic reviewed Pixar's Turning Red, and used the term "unapologetically horny".


bruh what 


I have at least like 4 drawing ideas right now and I literally have no time or energy to do any of them rip


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 25, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruh what
> 
> 
> I have at least like 4 drawing ideas right now and I literally have no time or energy to do any of them rip


lol I saw that when I hopped by to see how my one friend on Twitter is doing. The movie is about school children to, so it's not only a weird and creepy description, it's just gross.

Sometimes a break and some rest is good for you!

I really need to get back to drawing. I've taken classes for it and just slacked off when the pandemic came into full swing. Work just overworking me and my family unloading all their problems they didn't want to deal with left me without the energy to do anything I really wanted to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2022)

bruh I only talked with my dad on the phone for like two minutes and his negative energy completely destroyed my vibe lol. I was up cleaning, watching yt, having fun, and now I'm really tired and cold and I don't want to do anything. idk what I'm gonna do when he gets home, ig the best thing I can do is lock myself in my room (wish I didn't have to do that just to protect my mental health but what tf ever, toxic parents are just fantastic).


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 25, 2022)

experiencing another random eczema breakout. it's weird since i don't have eczema and don't really have a history of it either aside from a similar breakout earlier this year and maybe some when i was a little kid. my arms (elbow to wrist) have gone all scaly/rough, and my left arm is worse with red spots and rashes and slight bleeding where there's a particularly scaly patch. rip. wish i knew what's causing it.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2022)

Neb said:


> I ended up missing two days of Japanese class since I thought I had President’s Day off. Now I have to watch two 2 and a half hour class recordings to make up for lost time. The material I missed isn’t too difficult (mostly just the Japanese equivalents of sometimes and never), but it will be very time consuming.
> 
> I also don’t know what to do out of college. I’d like to be a translator for entertainment, but the pay is _really_ bad. If I want to stick with that I’ll have to do another job on the side (maybe working for an embassy or something).


Schools need to give updates on what holidays we do not have off.  I remember a long time ago, I thought I had MLK day off, so I missed a day of school.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 25, 2022)

A truck on the road had garbage flying out of it leaving garbage everywhere everywhere


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2022)

My grandparents are coming over for lunch this weekend. ._.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 25, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> experiencing another random eczema breakout. it's weird since i don't have eczema and don't really have a history of it either aside from a similar breakout earlier this year and maybe some when i was a little kid. my arms (elbow to wrist) have gone all scaly/rough, and my left arm is worse with red spots and rashes and slight bleeding where there's a particularly scaly patch. rip. wish i knew what's causing it.


I used to be friends with someone on a forum for Avatar the last Airbender. She used to get outbreaks of eczema whenever she would eat a lot of sugary foods. Like excessively sugary foods. The first time she mentioned it, I was concerned, until she mentioned it was because she ate all of the sweets leftover from her sibling's sleepover.

Figured I'd throw that out there. Who knows, maybe it could help you narrow it down.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 25, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I used to be friends with someone on a forum for Avatar the last Airbender. She used to get outbreaks of eczema whenever she would eat a lot of sugary foods. Like excessively sugary foods. The first time she mentioned it, I was concerned, until she mentioned it was because she ate all of the sweets leftover from her sibling's sleepover.
> 
> Figured I'd throw that out there. Who knows, maybe it could help you narrow it down.


probably not sugar. i don't eat sweets, really, as much as i would like to. mostly just chocolate and crisps, but i've been doing that for a long while. my mom says she hasn't changed the detergent or anything. i've heard someone say it can be caused by stress, but i don't feel particularly stressed right now -- this time last week, definitely, but this flare-up only started, like, this morning. it's weird. maybe it just happens because i have a family history of eczema. who knows.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 25, 2022)

@daringred_ I figured it wasn't that, but it didn't hurt to suggest it. Maybe if it keeps spiking try seeing if any of your eating habits (or other daily habits) could cause it by stopping them for a bit of time. Of course, you don't have to. It's only a suggestion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2022)

it's kinda sad when I get jealous of tv/cartoon characters who identify as boys/men and are referred to that way. I guess I'm tired of being misgendered so much. I don't want to change who I am or my outward expression, but I just want to be seen for who I really am 

also saw a pic on pinterest that hits way too close to home, especially since i just made a post earlier resenting the time that my dad comes home today





	Post automatically merged: Feb 25, 2022



TheDuke55 said:


> @daringred_ I figured it wasn't that, but it didn't hurt to suggest it. Maybe if it keeps spiking try seeing if any of your eating habits (or other daily habits) could cause it by stopping them for a bit of time. Of course, you don't have to. It's only a suggestion.


might be worth noting that I've had eczema for most of my life, and it doesn't flare up often but when it does it's usually caused by stress or prolonged exposure to UV rays (sunlight). eczema can be caused by almost anything honestly, not just reactions to foods.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 25, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> maybe it just happens because i have a family history of eczema.


Hi! I’m not a licensed doctor or anything, but a strong family history of eczema (or other atopic diseases like asthma, allergies) can be the main reason for your eczema! My family has a history of asthma, and my mom in particular has really bad allergies, both rhinitis and dermatitis. I don’t have as bad of symptoms as my mom, but I do get runny noses and itchy skin on certain days and I can only assume it’s a family thing.

That or maybe you’ve come into contact with a normal irritant like certain chemicals or something. But since you have a family history and a childhood history of eczema, I‘m inclined to believe it‘s something with your genes. ^^

sorry i just thought i’d share my 2 cents as someone who just rotated in dermatology like 2 months ago LOL


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 25, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Hi! I’m not a licensed doctor or anything, but a strong family history of eczema (or other atopic diseases like asthma, allergies) can be the main reason for your eczema! My family has a history of asthma, and my mom in particular has really bad allergies, both rhinitis and dermatitis. I don’t have as bad of symptoms as my mom, but I do get runny noses and itchy skin on certain days and I can only assume it’s a family thing.
> 
> That or maybe you’ve come into contact with a normal irritant like certain chemicals or something. But since you have a family history and a childhood history of eczema, I‘m inclined to believe it‘s something with your genes. ^^
> 
> sorry i just thought i’d share my 2 cents as someone who just rotated in dermatology like 2 months ago LOL



huh. genes really do be weird. it might even explain why i seem to have asthma without... actually having asthma. (well, i've never officially been diagnosed, but i was once prescribed an inhaler that seemed to help. might ask my new doctor about it lol.) i think my brother said he had a bout of eczema a week or so ago, so you're probably right about it being down to family history. unfortunately the best i can do about it is put on some regular moisturizing skin cream since nobody knows where the E45 is rip. at least it's not itching now though!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 25, 2022)

It really bothers me when some people assume what your problem is and they say things like "Oh if I was you I would've done this" like that is just assuming stuff and not fully understanding what the real problem is. I had to deal with people who gave me unsolicited advice in my life and it just did nothing but damage me. They don't understand depression so well, they don't how it feels like to be abused, and they also don't understand how it feels when your problems are ignored and you are treated like you are being crazy.

Its something that really got to me and I avoided asking for help, but if there is anything my aunt told me is this "People these days have a hard time understanding a person's life because you are a stranger to them, not because there is anything wrong with them, but that is just how human nature sees. Sadly its hard to find those people who would actually listen to where you are coming from and you need someone like a therapist to listen to what your problem actually is instead of random strangers who don't know better".


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 25, 2022)

Spoiler: g



i never fully understood what gaslighting felt like until i got into a fight with my mom earlier. she showed me what gaslighting was and it mentally damaged me. she started putting words in my mouth when all i wanted was a proper conversation. she has anger management issues and continuously misplaces her anger and manipulates me instead of being someone who i can properly reason with. i was so exhausted.

also, my mom slut shamed me too. it took me a few seconds to register her comment because i didn't understand it. yikes

anyway, i feel okay now, im genuinely numb and i can't care anymore. im tired of trying to always reason with her.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 25, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruh what
> 
> 
> I have at least like 4 drawing ideas right now and I literally have no time or energy to do any of them rip


I don't know what they would be referring to in the movie. It raises questions I'm not sure I want answered. Also that critic's twitter is gone.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 25, 2022



skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen Disney's Tangled?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 25, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I am sorry that happened to you. I know what it feels like to be "gaslighted" because I've dealt with it myself and it really affects your mental health. I had friends who did that to me and some of my family members also. So I know what it feels like to be numb which is how I've been feeling lately.


----------



## Neb (Feb 26, 2022)

I love my new VR headset, but using it for a long period of time gives me nasty headaches and a small existential crisis. I’ll have to be more careful in the future.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2022)

I got an Excellent Curveball Throw just now. On a ****ing Golbat. And I'm not even at that stage yet, it won't show up until next week because current tasks is spinning PokéStops x days in a row. I really hope this is gonna count or I truly give up or just bribe someone who could help me.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 26, 2022)

I need Poppy back! She was my only villager who read books outside.
This has been bothering me since I let her go for Ione.  

I need another reader on my island.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 26, 2022)

sigh. it's the one day a week my nan visits. i go downstairs to spend time with her. my brother calls wanting to be picked up because he thinks our family is a taxi service, so she leaves to get him. lo and behold, they return with his girlfriend in tow, so i've just gone back upstairs. i'm getting real tired of her encroaching on my life and being able to spend time with _my_ family. he spends all his time with her as is, so there's no "oh, well he wants to spend time with his girlfriend" excuse either.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2022)

thanks pogo no way i'm gonna get all three johto dogs at this rate


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 26, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> thanks pogo no way i'm gonna get all three johto dogs at this rate


big mood. just hit raikou with a golden razzberry and great curveball shot with an ultra ball. still escaped smh.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> big mood. just hit raikou with a golden razzberry and great curveball shot with an ultra ball. still escaped smh.


ugh i'm sorry  yeah the rng is so bad sometimes, especially if one does remote it seems.

got one lugia and one ho-oh but yeah really wanted dogs D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2022)

11:30am and I'm still half asleep lmao rip


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2022)

I need an ungodly amount of sugar rn I am just so tired. I've been tired all week but today more so than usual. My body is craving one of those fancy bakery cake slices with all the expensive stuff on it like ganache and chocolate pieces and all the chocolate fixings.

But I have nothing like that around here so this shake frappe thing will have to do.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 26, 2022)

So sleepy all the time


----------



## Shawna (Feb 26, 2022)

Still apprehensive about my grandparents coming over for lunch tomorrow .-.


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 26, 2022)

I teally should be working on class, but Im enternally stressed avout failing it.

If I dont pass, I don't know what Ill do. I got two classes left, so much stress. I don't know how to handle it.

I enternally need help, I never handle this well. 

I was also just called Sexist by someone, and I dont know why. I just prefer playing as guys, still hurt. Maybe others think I am.. please no.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 26, 2022)

-


----------



## Shawna (Feb 26, 2022)

My dad made me even more nervous about my grandparents coming over tomorrow .-.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 27, 2022)

Since my iOS device updated, I cannot log into my bank account. It’s weird, because I go to do the verification and it prompts me to select text/email code. I tried both, but both options are giving me an error that says:






It looks like I’m going to have to call to get into my account. It says it doesn’t recognize the device I’m using even though it’s the only device I’ve ever used to access my account?? Frustrating. I’m kind of livid that I have to call, but I know they will help me get in.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2022)

y'all I'm absolutely so tired of this cold weather, been freezing nonstop since yesterday and I have to force myself to get out of bed bc it's so cold in here. I have my heated blanket over me on medium basically all day, and it's just barely enough to keep me from being overly cold. idk what to do lol


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 27, 2022)

_obsessed _with the blatantly performative diversity.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 27, 2022)

I really shouldn't be worrying about this, but it's just a thought that's popped in my head. I really hope my right ankle injury isn't going to result in having a limp. I already have an intermittent limp because of asymmetry in my left leg/ankle. What happens when both of my ankles are really stiff and I can't move either of them? Will I be able to walk at all lol. Why did I have to injure my good leg, it could've at least been my bad leg lol. I guess I'll just have to be extra careful in the future.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2022)

Obsessive digging/woke people on social media want to ruin people's careers without knowing context of posts or dig up thing they posted in 1983 or whatever just stop forcing them to apologize every single time.

Also I hope this service get my Hello Kitty x MONSTERS drama small plushies soon -w-


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 27, 2022)

was really hoping for a love potion, but no nomination and people are offering 10k tbt+ so   i just need to let go and move on. i have the rest of the set so its just a bummer that the newest addition is worth 10x each other piece and i really thought i had a chance but now i just need to move on. i feel happy for the winners, but i honestly feel pretty bad about it and wish i didnt ever have any hope


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 27, 2022)

there's this ninja warrior adventure park in my city, and i'm kind of bummed that i can't go. i don't have any friends, and i don't get along with my brother, the only remotely athletic person in my family. (ironically, he and his girlfriend went tonight, and my mom tried to get me to invite myself to third wheel them. no thanks.) even if i did go solo, my depression and an underlying breathing condition (that i suspect is _probably _asthma) mean that i just don't have the stamina or athletic capability that i used to, and the trial inhaler i got from my last doctor is almost a year past the expiration lol.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 27, 2022)

I’m sleepy ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2022)

My dad texting random ****, like I don't think that's grandma's cell phone so why would you do it wtf...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm literally losing hope that I'll ever get a final boss feather lmao, why don't I just give up now? 


edit: why do I suddenly feel a great sense of overall dissatisfaction with myself? why do my moods have to change so suddenly like this? I go from feeling on top of the world one moment to feeling worthless the next. it really sucks.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 27, 2022)

I wish that learning languages wasn't so fricking difficult. Lately my dad's been talking about _Astérix et Obélix_ (what I would consider a French staple), and it's definitely something I would enjoy _if I actually understood it_. Sure, dubs are a thing, and there is most likely an English one, but it won't be the same. Canada is generally a nice place, but I just had to be born in a province that's 85% French. At this rate I'll never be fluent in French, and I always feel so discouraged about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2022)

i really want to talk to my new friend but I'm so mentally drained/exhausted that I can't handle initiating any conversation right now


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 27, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i really want to talk to my new friend but I'm so mentally drained/exhausted that I can't handle initiating any conversation right now


I relate to how you're feeling because I'm numb and I barely have anyone to talk to in real life.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 27, 2022)

How can people cause such a fuss over Turning Red?
Yeah, yeah, you don't like the style, whatever.
But, getting all icked out and throwing a fit because the movie's not gonna be scared to talk about menstruation? Grow up. A lot of these folks are grown adults that don't even wash their asses


----------



## Beanz (Feb 27, 2022)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How can people cause such a fuss over Turning Red?
> Yeah, yeah, you don't like the style, whatever.
> But, getting all icked out and throwing a fit because the movie's not gonna be scared to talk about menstruation? Grow up. A lot of these folks are grown adults that don't even wash their asses


i don’t understand why people are so upset about the style? i mean it kind of looks like every other pixar movie, it’s cute. plus periods are a natural process which kids will have to learn about one way or another.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2022)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> How can people cause such a fuss over Turning Red?
> Yeah, yeah, you don't like the style, whatever.
> But, getting all icked out and throwing a fit because the movie's not gonna be scared to talk about menstruation? Grow up. A lot of these folks are grown adults that don't even wash their asses


I think it's great that they're making a movie like this, I really wish that the topic of menstruation was more normalized bc half the world population deals with it every month so like, why not talk about it? people who get really uptight about stuff like this are the worst.
also even with that knowledge I still think the movie looks cute, I would love to watch it when it's released


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 27, 2022)

Looking at the recent posts, I didn't even think that Turning Red was about menstruation. I thought it was about accepting yourself for who you are, or something like that.

Anyway...

I'm sick of snow. Not just in Animal Crossing, but in real life. This is the third day in a row that I have to shovel the driveway. Yet another day of my brother making me do all the work... At least it's not cold, and the only things that my brother did is trip me with the dog leash and throw snow at me.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm so ready to have an _actual_ good job and for my weekends to stop sucking ***.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Looking at the recent posts, I didn't even think that Turning Red was about menstruation. I thought it was about accepting yourself for who you are, or something like that.


it was actually discussed by the writers of the movie and they had planned for it to be a big theme from the very beginning. this article explains it.


----------



## Neb (Feb 28, 2022)

My sleep schedule has been a wreck since 2019 and no matter how hard I try I can’t reverse it. I’ve tried forcing myself up earlier, but then I wake up late the next day. It’s aggravating because I’m sick of waking up at 11 a.m. It’s not healthy and it’s ruining my productivity.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 28, 2022)

Neb said:


> My sleep schedule has been a wreck since 2019 and no matter how hard I try I can’t reverse it. I’ve tried forcing myself up earlier, but then I wake up late the next day. It’s aggravating because I’m sick of waking up at 11 a.m. It’s not healthy and it’s ruining my productivity.


I know how you feel .--.

My sleep schedule is always switching around between normal and flipped.  I wish it was just easier to stay on a normal one.  I always feel better when I go to sleep and wake up at proper times.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 28, 2022)

Someone at work is ill and it’s the person who usually helps me when I have questions. Now I have to ask someone else, and he is the kind of person who thinks everyone is stupid except for him.


----------



## Pop-tart (Feb 28, 2022)

The ball on my new conch piercing unscrewed somehow and I had to struggle so much to get it back on, it hurts so bad  I definitely irritated the **** out of it


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 28, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I wish that learning languages wasn't so fricking difficult. Lately my dad's been talking about _Astérix et Obélix_ (what I would consider a French staple), and it's definitely something I would enjoy _if I actually understood it_. Sure, dubs are a thing, and there is most likely an English one, but it won't be the same. Canada is generally a nice place, but I just had to be born in a province that's 85% French. At this rate I'll never be fluent in French, and I always feel so discouraged about it.


I feel ya on this...I'm actively trying to learn 4 different languages and it is just not going anywhere really. I've been working on French for about 4 years now and I still don't feel confident in it at all. I just want to know like 6 languages, that's all!


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 28, 2022)

scalpers overpricing stuff!  yikes get a moral compass


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 28, 2022)

I *ALMOST *submitted a blank document for my Language Essay  (This is why its good that I check what I submit before submitting!!)


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 28, 2022)

Now I need all of the other potions and I'm tbt poor and nothing to trade


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Now I need all of the other potions and I'm tbt poor and nothing to trade


*cries in collectible dreams* 
I don't have any more potions, I sold them all so I can't help


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 28, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> *cries in collectible dreams*
> I don't have any more potions, I sold them all so I can't help


It's okay! I appreciate the thought anyway!  collectible dreams be rough sometimes lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2022)

Some boring meeting tomorrow and I have 100% no idea what it is about cause we have like no time going thru that plan lmao. Oh well.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 28, 2022)

I’m going to be needing so much caffeine today.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 28, 2022)

i should be going to sleep but uh. uhhhh.
i was productive today but not enough productivity. i wanna sleep some more.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 28, 2022)

The days feel so incredibly short. I want to do so much, but I need to get some sleep!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2022)

Tired of people who need to be caring about things not caring about them, and people who don't need to be caring about things are.  Life is lame...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2022)

it's pretty sad that my trust issues are so terrible that I don't even want my internship supervisor to offer to pay for my gas to get there when they need me. it's just that people have made so many promises to me in the past and they were pretty much all broken. I love remembering the times my dad borrowed money from me promising to pay me back and then he never did. I understand that the people working in this symphony are all nice people and really genuinely want to help, but I have an extremely difficult time trusting basically anyone, because the only person I could really trust completely in my life is my mom (I don't even trust my dad to take care of my dog or cat), so unfortunately the symphony people are gonna have to work pretty hard to gain my full trust.

I know I'm a piece of work, that's prob why most people don't want to put in the effort to get to know me lol.


----------



## deana (Feb 28, 2022)

I have been getting SO MANY scam calls lately


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 28, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's pretty sad that my trust issues are so terrible that I don't even want my internship supervisor to offer to pay for my gas to get there when they need me. it's just that people have made so many promises to me in the past and they were pretty much all broken. I love remembering the times my dad borrowed money from me promising to pay me back and then he never did. I understand that the people working in this symphony are all nice people and really genuinely want to help, but I have an extremely difficult time trusting basically anyone, because the only person I could really trust completely in my life is my mom (I don't even trust my dad to take care of my dog or cat), so unfortunately the symphony people are gonna have to work pretty hard to gain my full trust.
> 
> I know I'm a piece of work, that's prob why most people don't want to put in the effort to get to know me lol.


As someone who has trust issues, I can understand how you're feeling. I had my promise broken a lot by my ex friends and a few of my family members. Its hard for me to open up to people because I fear that they could break my promise again. Again I know what it feels like because I've suffered so much in my life because of trust issues.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 28, 2022)

Spoiler: not that serious, im just o(-(



10 quizzes + 1 exam + 1 practicals + 4 group discussions all in 5 days hfjddkjdks the eyes shouldnt be this complicated but here we are

anyway i should get up and answer the quizzes so i dont cram them on the last day sigh


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 28, 2022)

Pop-tart said:


> The ball on my new conch piercing unscrewed somehow and I had to struggle so much to get it back on, it hurts so bad  I definitely irritated the **** out of it


Aaaah I've been there before lol. The ball on my tragus piercing fell off not long after I had it pierced and it was an absolute struggle to get it back on again. I feel your pain 

--

I feel like I'm missing out on so much right now. I've missed out on being part of or potentially managing some big projects due to my injury. They'll still be going when I eventually get back to full time work, but it's sad that I've missed the start of everything. My dads getting irrigation installed and I feel like I'm missing out on being involved in that too; I've been learning about water reticulation, Drainage etc. It's literally my specialty and I can't be part of it since my mobility is so limited


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 28, 2022)

Spoiler: s



sorry, i am mentally unstable and i wish you would not keep projecting all your issues to me. i want to be there for you but at the same time i cant handle too much because i also have other things going on in my life that i am already finding difficulty juggling on my own. it’s so hard for you to expect me to be your therapist; i am in no way a replacement for an actual professional. im sorry im just really exhausted seeing you around sometimes because you always bring something really heavy to the convo and i cant deal with it all the time

at the same time, i feel bad for those who expect me to “always be there for your friends!!” like Please i can barely be there for myself sometimes. i dont want to be a bad friend, but also understand that things are overwhelming on my end sometimes


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 28, 2022)

My legs are swollen and hurting so much I'm just sitting here crying. I don't think I'll be sleeping for a while...
I mean they've hurt for 22 years but still...


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2022)

Who cares.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 1, 2022)

I feel like youtube it targeting the videos in my playlists.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2022

Also it is possible to burn water in a microwave.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 1, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Also it is possible to burn water in a microwave.


Dang .___.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2022)

i just remembered this cursed image of donkey kong from the tv series and now I'm scared lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 1, 2022)

Someone at work tested positive for Covid after contracting it from his wife who had it last week. He failed to notify management or take lateral flow tests to keep an eye on his symptoms. Fast forward to today and he rings in sick setting everyone off in a panic because they've all been in close contact with him (myself included) thankfully everyone so far has tested negative but what a rubbish way to start a Tuesday.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 1, 2022)

i don't know what to do anymore. i'm tired. it's been almost a year of my girlfriend having some reason or other not to come and see me. it's reached the point where we plan, but i've already accepted she's never actually going to visit because something _always _goes wrong. she was supposed to come monday. turns out she only has 4 vacation days, so she moves it to today so she can stay the weekend. i tell her last night something's going to go wrong this morning. she insists it won't. she slips in the bathroom and hurts her wrist and throws up multiple times on the way to the station and now has to go to the walk-in center. i'm starting to struggle to believe her, and i feel horrible about it, but how often can something go wrong on _only _her end before it's suspicious? i really just don't know... 

please don't respond to this telling me my girlfriend doesn't love me or w/e. i'm not in the mood.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2022)

my acid reflux flared up out of absolute nowhere and it got so bad I thought I might need to go to the hospital. after taking a bunch of things (famotidine, apple cider vinegar, even promethazine) to try to get it under control it's finally starting to lessen, but it's not totally gone. 

sucks too bc I was feeling perfectly fine earlier and right around the time I was supposed to get ready to leave for my internship my stomach is like "yay let's have a field day w this acid lol"  
I can still go but I'm gonna get there later than I wanted to


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm really tired, I forgot my online friend's birthday, we're out of Nutella, my throat hurts, and I still don't know how the coffee machine works. 
This is very miniscule and petty though, I'm sorry for the others who are facing actual problems.


----------



## pochy (Mar 1, 2022)

really not looking forward to spring. if i could make it so, id wish for permanent november weather. my heart feels light in the cold and now that its mostly 10 degrees celsius outside i feel sad


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 1, 2022)

can't get out of bed. cried myself to sleep multiple times so now my jaw's on fire and my sleeping pattern's probably screwed up. wish i wasn't alive tbh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm using one of those table paper cutter things and right after I read the warning label that says "caution: sharp blade" I proceeded to run my finger across the blade and slice it. I got a bandaid on it but ugh it hurts now lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 1, 2022)

I have no coffee


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 1, 2022)

I know people always tell me "you must forgive yourself" but then its like I don't know how to considering all of the bad things I've said or done in the past and then its being used against me. I hate looking at my past self because I don't want to be reminded of that painful memory, but for some reason it creeps into my mind and then I have to find something to distract myself before it comes back to haunt me.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 1, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i just remembered this cursed image of donkey kong from the tv series and now I'm scared lol


Huh, Don't think I could find anything(A Donkey Kong picture though) worse then this. LOL I wanna bet my friend who is the king of finding cursed images of everything can find something worse then this


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 1, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Huh, Don't think I could find anything(A Donkey Kong picture though) worse then this. LOL I wanna bet my friend who is the king of finding cursed images of everything can find something worse then this


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 1, 2022)

I could have sworn I posted here a couple days ago, but now I'm fairly sure it was a dream. I've always had vivid dreams, but it's kind of alarming that they could create a false memory like that. Hoping it doesn't happen too often.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 1, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


I- I don't know how he is supposed to find something _more _cursed then _this _now.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 1, 2022)

i have canker sores on both sides of my mouth and they’re so painful. this morning i felt like i couldn’t even close my mouth bc they were so swollen


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 2, 2022)

Went to bed last night feeling sick and woke up in the middle of the night feeling hot and then cold. Luckily my Covid test came back negative and have decided not to go work as I just feel gross. However both my mum and dad think I’m worried about something and I should’ve gone to work. I’m 35 years old and can make up my own mind, plus who wants to go work with a fluctuating temperature.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2022)

if I hear one more person say someone is "suffering with aspergers/autism" I'm actually gonna scream


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2022)

Spilled some mineral/sparkling water on the laptop/keyboard. Luckily I could dry most of it out and it sure got clean. Not a lot, but the bottle was shaken a bit too much. Hope it's gonna be OK, since it didn't come inside of it at least...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 2, 2022)

Spoiler: tmi? sickness talk?



Well, I got back from my trip to Boston. Anddd I ended up getting sick the night I got home. It isn't COVID, I know it's not because I've been throwing up, having diarrhea, dehydration, dizziness, etc. My mom thinks it's a rotavirus of some kind, because half of my family has it now. I haven't thrown up in about 36 hours, and I feel fine other than my body feeling like it's being weighed down by an anchor.


So glad I called off on Monday, they would've sent me home anyways. My boss gave me yesterday off as well, but I have to go back today. It's only 4 hours, luckily. So I hope I can make it through my shift without getting sick. Everything I do is soo draining. I can barely eat, walk around, or even shower. I forced myself to shower today though, and the day before. I just feel so? Energy-deprived. All I've been doing is just,,, sleeping.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 2, 2022)

Trying to find potions dated after Nov 2 2021 is a slow grind  halps.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 2, 2022)

My Switch, 3DS, and Wii remotes are all out of battery. I just wanna play Tetris!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2022)

I need new 80s songs


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 2, 2022)

People asks me "Why don't you make anymore friends?" Well this is the reason why. I used to have friends who said "I will always be there for me" but most times they are not. They never bother to check up on me to ask me "how I am doing" or "Are you feeling okay these days". I get that they have better things in life going on but did they ever think for one second think about how your friend is doing? For me I tried my hardest to be a good friend and all I ever get is the "Ghosting" treatment where I Feel like nobody is there for me and acting like they don't know who I am. They are the type of problem I have faced countless times in my life.

This is the reason why I will forever have trust issues, this is the reason why I became an introvert, and the reason why I can never make good friends, because of this type of treatment I always get.  I keep asking myself "was I not a good enough friend to them? and "Was I someone that they hated seeing?" Well It seems like it because I have forgotten who my "true" friends were and I don't have any friends at all. This world has made me avoid talking to most people in life, because I've been hurt, betrayed, lied to , and of course manipulated by those ex friends who I thought I could talk too. Right now the only support I have is my Aunt and Therapist in real life.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 2, 2022)

I got into a huge argument with my online friend. I think we patched it up, but now they think it's all their fault.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 2, 2022)

i look absolutely terrible from the side of my face. my jaw is too recessed and the dentist said that i needed surgery to fix it but i opted not to get it bc i was too scared. i have all 4 premolars removed for the braces treatment plan but im kind of worried that’s going to push it back even more. my face is so short and my chin looks too small


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2022)

edit: nvm

had a bunch of energy for a while but now that I'm sitting I'm like paralyzed and I can't do anything. i really need to go eat but I don't want to get up ksjdfksjd

also need to figure out how to be more grateful lol, i'm such an ungrateful *****


----------



## oak (Mar 2, 2022)

So many doctors appointments lately, they leave me nervous and drained. My appointment today wasn't until 5PM and it was at the hospital so I cleaned my house like a madman today trying to distract my thoughts. It just ended and it was fine yet I still have the jitters.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


That makes me so happy you wanna be a more grateful person! That's so sweet of you! Maybe my methods will not really work for other people very well but some things I do to be more grateful is think about how happy you are with the things you have, you have a house to live in, food and water, a bed to sleep, some cute pets, a talent in piano and art! I know you have a wonderful stuffed animal collection and you have other collections as well! Thinking about all the things you have might case you to be grateful you can even own all these things. Other way I be more grateful is thinking of others that have less then me, I think of people who do not have homes, money, excess to clean water, food, healthcare services, virtually no to actually no belongings etc.. not everyone can get the basic needs of life, your lucky! Finally the last thing I do to be more grateful is I'm gracious I was even given a life to live and I can still live another day, all us humans have our own problems and none of us are perfect but maybe it sounds more nice to be a human then being a organism with a dangerous life or a short lifespan. Again sorry if my advice is bad but I hope maybe I could help?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 2, 2022)

My brother slapped me in the face. _Again_. I don't know why he keeps doing this, and how my parents don't seem to notice. And that's only _one_ of the things he did to me today! I can't be bothered to talk about it now.


----------



## BakaRina (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm only about 2.8k away from hitting 10k of tbt so I can start hunting for a Celeste Plush collatable has been getting harder with business slowing down to a halt despite me updating my shop to keep up with others. I haven't been letting bother me too much, but I'd still like to get the collatable soon to get it out of the way and focus on other stuff.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 3, 2022)

I keep having hyper-realistic dreams of me completing mundane tasks or sending emails/messages to people, only to realise days later that it never happened and it was only a dream


----------



## Shawna (Mar 3, 2022)

oak said:


> So many doctors appointments lately, they leave me nervous and drained. My appointment today wasn't until 5PM and it was at the hospital so I cleaned my house like a madman today trying to distract my thoughts. It just ended and it was fine yet I still have the jitters.


I feel you, things like doctors appointment and dentist appointments, stress me out so much .___.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2022)

i'm worried my candidate degree won't get me anywhere in life. idk if i can even apply for a master at my own university and department because my education isn't technical enough and is mostly just philosophizing about the implications of technology. i don't learn anything aside from the basics of programming and an introduction to computer science and i feel like it's too late to switch to something else but also this is so stressful and idk what to do because if i keep studying this i will have no way forward. i could take complementary courses in CS possibly but the degree i'm working toward feels worthless

seriously the courses i've taken this year have been a psychology course, a requirements engineering course, participatory design, and now communication science and ethics??????? and i will take analytical perspectives and aNOTHER scientific writing course later this term. i already took scientific writing when i studied a term of english at the same university but a different department. tell me what company will want to hire me when i come to them like "hi i know nothing about computers but did you know that 95% of popular apps use several dark patterns in their design and that's unethical" LIKE BRO . i don't even learn that much about designing myself, just what's bad and what Big Bad Companies do but it feels so shallow and like anyone without a degree could say that. 

i'm not saying HCI or UX aren't legitimate topics of study but the degree i'm working on in HCI is like. not worthless but not good enough. this is made even worse by the fact that i have to start looking for a job a year from now because i probably won't be able to take a master's degree and i feel so unemployable and terrible

i could technically change my degree, i guess. idk. this sucks and it stresses me out to think about, it's so much easier to study and do my coursework and not think about the future but at the same time i need to get somewhere using this education and at this moment in time it seems hopeless. i know people with the same candidate degree have gotten jobs as interaction designers but like. i'm an imposter and know nothing wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2022)

Apparently Japan Post stopped sending EMS to x number of countries which is... lowkey understandable since they might need to find other flight routes other than over Russia/Eastern Europe but I think it's a bit weird not to inform earlier and also where they basically had my package done sigh. Now they also claim "due to coronavirus" ... err I've ordered stuff from there the past 2-3 years and it has been fine but, okay.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2022



xSuperMario64x said:


> I need new 80s songs












you're welcome.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 3, 2022)

You know those toys where you can stretch the arms and legs really, really far? Well, I feel like one of those lately. I want to quit my job so, so badly but I should probably have another one lined up. I'm just having such a hard time finding the energy to search since job hunting is tedious. So sick of how things are right now at work. I'm just expected to do too much for too little.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 3, 2022)

Spoiler: more relationship woes



girlfriend still hasn't come. monday she moved the day because of work. tuesday she was sick and hurt her arm and had to go to the walk-in. yesterday, she overslept and then said she was scared because she's "too fat" and worried we won't both be able to sit/sleep on my (single) bed. today she just flat out said she can't. wasn't even willing to try, she just kept saying she can't and that she's scared but doesn't know why. her gran fell over again and had to be hospitalized this afternoon anyway, but. i don't know what to do anymore. there's been some arguing and a lot of me trying to convince her to no avail. i don't know what i'm supposed to have done wrong or if i'm being played or what. she might be coming tomorrow/saturday? i'm not holding my breath anymore though. i offered to go up to her instead but warned that we _might _have to visit the hospital if i have a super bad panic attack and can't get it under control, which there is precedent for because the last time i went up to visit her, i had a panic attack so bad that i was breathless for hours, threw up, had to go home immediately, couldn't go on the first train alone and was ill the following day. since this would be another new environment, a lot of new people (her family), and the first time i'd be seeing her in almost 2 years, it could be even worse, so i wanted her to be aware and prepared in advance, but she said she wasn't putting me through that and would come down so. idk. guess we'll see.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2022)

I've been loosely following the russia-ukraine conflict, and while I don't want to get too involved bc I get overwhelmed so easily (no offense meant here, I genuinely hope that Ukraine cane push through this and they've been in my thoughts since this whole thing started), after watching this video I'm genuinely angry. can't believe how senseless and reckless Putin is acting. this is a disgrace. he needs to be stopped and if that requires me to write my state senators a note or donate what little money I have then so be it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm trying to find something I wrote a while ago, but I can't even remember if I wrote it online or on paper.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2022)

I accidentally put a decent sized hole in the wall in our living room 

I'm not even upset about it, cause I know it'll be a relatively easy fix. I'm upset about the fact that my dad is prob gonna ***** about it for the rest of the day.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 3, 2022)

Spoiler: Personal Life Issue: Family Problems



My parents are by far the most forgettable people. I keep teaching them how the new technology works and they always keep bothering as if I didn't tell them how stuff works. Its everyday they ask me "How do you this" and "How does this work" when I explained to them for like 500th time! It puts me in a bad mood when they don't get it and then they have the ADUACITY to tell me "Well I can't look it up on Google because I don't know how the internet works." Like for real? I just don't get it sometimes and it really just sets me off every single time!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

Spoiler: just rambling here…



So there’s this one person I work with and I feel kinda bad because I think she’s stressing herself out wayyy to much. I don’t know much about feet, but she needs foot surgery to realign the bone in her foot. She’s putting it off until next month because the manager needs her for lent and it’s going to be busy and she’s one of the better workers. Now I was off work today but my dad worked, and he told me she had to get taken to the hospital today because of something with her eyes? Like she randomly couldn’t see anything and I’m not sure what happened but there’s no chance she’s working tomorrow. I kinda hope she’s okay because I do talk to her and take smoke breaks with her. (I don’t smoke, I just sit out there with her and talk.) She’s kinda my hockey mom, I guess. I’m not close with my actual mom so she’s like the female I talk to a lot at work. She’s in her 40s and I don’t think this stress is helping. Just wish I knew more? Still, I don’t think that foot surgery should be put off. From what I’ve heard, the situation today is not good.


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2022)

Gas prices are just insane right now! 

Unfortunately my work is 70kms (43.5 miles) away from my home and I drive that twice a day 5 times a week. Basically 700kms (435 miles) per week. So I always have to fill up my car at least once a week. it's well over $70 now for me to fill up.

Gas is currently $1.72 per litre here. To help put that into perspective for US folks, when thrown into a converter for currency (CAD to USD) and litres to US gallons that would be roughly equivalent to about $5.13 US a gallon.

Oof.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 4, 2022)

had to go through three different websites before being able to actually acquire a cv. the first was the one i used f_or free_ a few years ago, which then demanded i buy pro to download my cv at the end. the second claimed it was free but then said i had to pay around £3 to be able to download my cv at the end. third was finally a winner. super bland, regular 'template' but like hell am i paying for a ~~professional looking cv~~. and all this because the formatting on my original was busted. ugggghh.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2022)

Bleh, so again they cancelled my shipping because apparently no reason at all, and I did pick a non-EMS/express service as well. Again, it might be less opportunities to do air mail due to Russia's war in Ukraine but a) you should let people know b) you can fly over the Pacific/Atlantic/US as long as you don't use Russian airplane companies???

Hope it works a third time now or I'm just gonna demand a refund.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

This is stupid. My brother never listens to me but I have no choice but to listen to him, even though I'm the older and more responsible one out of the two of us. And he's so lazy, always passing down his chores onto me. He does this at any chance he gets, and has the audacity to call ME lazy. Whenever we have to take the dog out or something, he always claims that he "did it last" or that I "didn't do it last time", and he says that every single time! Of course, my parents don't notice this. My dad says that I should go see him whenever my brother doesn't listen to me or if he does something wrong, but when I do he just says: "Yeah, I don't care. You two deal with each other, I don't wanna be a part of your ****." NOT helpful, dad!!


----------



## oak (Mar 4, 2022)

Holla said:


> Gas prices are just insane right now!
> 
> Unfortunately my work is 70kms (43.5 miles) away from my home and I drive that twice a day 5 times a week. Basically 700kms (435 miles) per week. So I always have to fill up my car at least once a week. it's well over $70 now for me to fill up.
> 
> ...


Gas is insane in Canada right now. Here in Vancouver it just went over $2.00 a litre. And it's not just gas, food prices have almost doubled for anything fresh like produce and meats. It's pretty worrisome.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 4, 2022)

I want to get a small Aquarium so badly, but since I'm not living alone I can't just decide like that to get a new pet and he doesn't want one. I just want a small one, next to my desk with one betta in it.. it's so relaxing to watch


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> This is stupid. My brother never listens to me but I have no choice but to listen to him, even though I'm the older and more responsible one out of the two of us. And he's so lazy, always passing down his chores onto me. He does this at any chance he gets, and has the audacity to call ME lazy. Whenever we have to take the dog out or something, he always claims that he "did it last" or that I "didn't do it last time", and he says that every single time! Of course, my parents don't notice this. My dad says that I should go see him whenever my brother doesn't listen to me or if he does something wrong, but when I do he just says: "Yeah, I don't care. You two deal with each other, I don't wanna be a part of your ****." NOT helpful, dad!!


I am sorry this is happening to you. I know what it feels like to have a family like that because mine is pretty much the same. My parents treat me like a tool because I always have to do things for them that they can't do themselves because they are getting old. I'm 26 years old btw and being autistic its like living in hell with those two. I never had a Brother, but I did have 2 sisters, but one of them never talks to me anymore. She was the type of person like my ex best friend would always downplay my feelings and giving me unsolicited advice so we haven't spoken for a long time. The other sister at least supports me even though she has a bit of an anger issue.

So yeah I can relate to how you're feeling because its the same problem I have to deal with all the time.


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2022)

oak said:


> Gas is insane in Canada right now. Here in Vancouver it just went over $2.00 a litre. And it's not just gas, food prices have almost doubled for anything fresh like produce and meats. It's pretty worrisome.



Yeah cost of living is just insane in general especially in Canada, but it's pretty bad just about anywhere anymore it seems. Sad times.

I'm blessed to be in a pretty ok position financially, but there's definitely no way I would be if I didn't have the support of my partner. I know many people are much less fortunate than me and my heart breaks for them.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

oak said:


> Gas is insane in Canada right now. Here in Vancouver it just went over $2.00 a litre. And it's not just gas, food prices have almost doubled for anything fresh like produce and meats. It's pretty worrisome.


In Georgia, USA our Gas Prices are around $3.80 like sheesh I might have to cut down on road trips because of this. This is ridiculous!


----------



## oak (Mar 4, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> In Georgia, USA our Gas Prices are around $3.80 like sheesh I might have to cut down on road trips because of this. This is ridiculous!


Apparently it's just gonna keep going up too.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

oak said:


> Apparently it's just gonna keep going up too.


Its all because of the whole Ukraine vs Russia war that is happening. Here I thought things would get better in 2022 after the Covid Pandemic but I guess this had to happen out of nowhere.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

I think I lost my list I used to keep track of all the posters I have in New Horizons. D:


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I think I lost my list I used to keep track of all the posters I have in New Horizons. D:


I think I collected so many villager photos that I lost track of how many villager posters I have also.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I think I lost my list I used to keep track of all the posters I have in New Horizons. D:



Do you have a sticky notes on your computer or a piece of paper to write them down IRL? Maybe it would be easier if you keep track by the villagers species/personality/color etc... 
Animal Crossing updated my storage so my posters are sorted by the animals species before I think it was sorted Alphabetically?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Do you have a sticky notes on your computer or a piece of paper to write them down IRL? Maybe it would be easier if you keep track by the villagers species/personality/color etc...
> Animal Crossing updated my storage so my posters are sorted by the animals species before I think it was sorted Alphabetically?


I write all my lists on paper, but yeah it would've been smarter to write it on my computer instead. If I don't find my list, I'll have to rewrite it. T-T


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Do you have a sticky notes on your computer or a piece of paper to write them down IRL? Maybe it would be easier if you keep track by the villagers species/personality/color etc...
> Animal Crossing updated my storage so my posters are sorted by the animals species before I think it was sorted Alphabetically?


No I don't and it would be a waste of time for me to even make a list because that would just take too long. I think I am better off restarting because then at least I will know which ones I have and which ones I don't. Thats just my personal preference.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 4, 2022)

Why do I get so attached to people? You vomit all over the place and in my car. My car smells now. I still pick pieces of it out of your beard I treat you like a child even though you’re in your 60’s and you let me. You aren’t family or quite a friend to me you annoy me so much a lot of the time. I’m going to miss you while I’m busy with classes this week.


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 5, 2022)

I’m on day 2 of three consecutive windy days. The wooden gate is connected to my side of the exterior wall. The corner of the gate is loose, and it keeps banging hard enough to shake the metal pieces of the pegboard that I use for sewing.

It’s so annoying. Even though I sleep with ear plugs, I can still hear the bang.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its all because of the whole Ukraine vs Russia war that is happening. Here I thought things would get better in 2022 after the Covid Pandemic but I guess this had to happen out of nowhere.


it's funny bc the gas prices are clearly skyrocketing bc of the invasion/conflict but my conservative parents want to pin 100% of the blame on Biden, as if he is the sole person who is in control of gas prices 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2022

I'm starting to get a headache again, really hope my sleeping meds start working so I can just go to bed lol ;;


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 5, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's funny bc the gas prices are clearly skyrocketing bc of the invasion/conflict but my conservative parents want to pin 100% of the blame on Biden, as if he is the sole person who is in control of gas prices
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2022
> 
> I'm starting to get a headache again, really hope my sleeping meds start working so I can just go to bed lol ;;


(sigh) its always politics that has to make stuff so complicated and also sorry to hear you have a headache I had one a few days ago because of all the personal life issues I was going through.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 5, 2022)

Let's just say I've had a heck of a night. .-----.

A close online friend and I spent over an hour discussing concerns we have about another friend we both have.  The main one is the fact that he is friends with people who have shown signs of being toxic. .----.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2022)

Not looking forward levelling up past level 40 in PoGo, sheesh who thought of these goals ;__;


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

My dad was listening to this song yesterday but I don't know what it's called, and I can't even try to look it up because I didn't really understand the lyrics (even if they were in English). ;-;


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 5, 2022)

Spoiler



So my friend from work gave me her Discord last night and I added her, ‘cause why not. She’s great and all lol but I’m not exactly most comfortable in super large groups. She invited me to this server with her and like 40 other people and she’s friends with some of them, I guess. Idk, I feel weird just lurking although I think most people are because not many people are actually posting?? This might sound weird but I’m actually more talkative in real life. I feel like online like on this server I’m just jumping in randomly and nobody knows who tf I am. I’m guessing the server is a game or something but I’m not interested in the game. I’ll just stick to the chat rooms, lol. Although, I did post a few times in the memes section, lmao. Idk. I’m also wondering if other people feel a similar way… like more comfortable and talkative in real life but shy and aloof af online?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So my friend from work gave me her Discord last night and I added her, ‘cause why not. She’s great and all lol but I’m not exactly most comfortable in super large groups. She invited me to this server with her and like 40 other people and she’s friends with some of them, I guess. Idk, I feel weird just lurking although I think most people are because not many people are actually posting?? This might sound weird but I’m actually more talkative in real life. I feel like online like on this server I’m just jumping in randomly and nobody knows who tf I am. I’m guessing the server is a game or something but I’m not interested in the game. I’ll just stick to the chat rooms, lol. Although, I did post a few times in the memes section, lmao. Idk. I’m also wondering if other people feel a similar way… like more comfortable and talkative in real life but shy and aloof af online?


I think it depends, I definitely don't like too large groups where I don't know people - and they don't care about your interests or such anyway be it on- or offline. I'm definitely not talkative IRL either unless people are actually willing to listen and stuff other I basically go "mhm" or something but that goes for both ways really.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

I have two different fanfics to write, and I'm facing some serious writer's block at the same time. As you can see, those two things do NOT go well together. One of my online friends and I agreed to write something for each other, and she was finished her fic since yesterday, meanwhile I'm still about halfway through. The other is for an online friend's birthday, which is next week. I still haven't written anything because I don't have an idea for it. Plus I'm starting school again and I am NOT looking forward to it, especially since I have a ton of schoolwork I didn't do and that I piled up.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2022)

My mom being the whiniest ***** ever. Like chill, I get food I buy snacks for tonight and I also did vacuum cleaning and cleaned the wardrobe and all she does is complaining like a brat. Okay next time get the food yourself. I think the worst with these people are they act like nothing happens and when you try talking to them they put on the deaf-ear...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 5, 2022)

My swingset has started squeaking again  Nothing a little bit of special oil cannot fix! I just need to get my father nowie! Its not to bad is it? Always some positivity in everything!! <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2022)

I need a swingset 


I've had like no appetite at all today. it's weird bc I feel hungry but I have to force myself to eat. I can't think of anything rn that I would actually want to eat, I did have some grapes but I didn't even really want it :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2022)

highkey regretting my drawing choice for the Valentine's event bc I really want that love potion and nobody wants to sell theirs :,,,,,,,,)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 5, 2022)

I wish my mom would stop talking my weight even though I lost so much pounds. Weight lecturing is something I really hate.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2022)

My leg has felt super tingly and tight all day today...I guess that's what I get for not having it constantly elevated


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 6, 2022)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> my equivalent of a s/o messaged me telling me it was over, and it's tough. we were together for two years.


well I guess it was time for an update about this situation, we have stayed connected and I'm very happy to say we are pretty comfy around each other again. it's so nice to have him back around me and talking like we were before. not planning on getting back together as before, at least for the time being. maybe later when we are both mature enough to handle a more serious relationship. we will see.

but right now it is just how I like it and I love our friendship 

but this is a whats bothering you thread, and right now it's the floods and war. it's so sad. I hope it will get better soon.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 6, 2022)

the UK government turning away ukrainian refugees at the border. france is right when they call them inhumane, jesus christ.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> the UK government turning away ukrainian refugees at the border. france is right when they call them inhumane, jesus christ.


okay wow wtf... i mean no country can obviously do it alone but literally every country in europe is welcoming them.. bojo is a bunch of **** here.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 6, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> okay wow wtf... i mean no country can obviously do it alone but literally every country in europe is welcoming them.. bojo is a bunch of **** here.


the main story, to my understanding, is of a woman that lives and works here who travelled across europe to rescue her 8 y/o daughter from the ukraine border and has been denied reentry like tf. wrap your head around that one. our government is a selfish, heartless joke.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> the main story, to my understanding, is of a woman that lives and works here who travelled across europe to rescue her 8 y/o daughter from the ukraine border and has been denied reentry like tf. wrap your head around that one. our government is a selfish, heartless joke.


what the ****... yeah sadly i can imagine that cause a lot of governments do suck.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2022)

Okay wow Kodansha only published GTO digitally, that really sucks. It was one of my fave manga series :c Psht at least do them physical if you need rights that badly.

Also I hope Japan Post can sort out their mess, I mean what did they do with their postal service internationally? Like I get you can't fly over Russia but at least let postal operator in Sweden know too??


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Since my dad obviously doesn't trust me, he put a ton of restrictions on my things (especially devices + internet). For some reason I can't even go on Nookazon now, which I find is very ludicrous. (Ironically, I can go on Archive Of Our Own without any trouble.)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm also very stressed because I have school tomorrow, and I am SO unprepared. ;-;


----------



## oak (Mar 6, 2022)

My rabbit Theodore chewed through my phone charger and I'm just glad he wasn't electrocuted considering it was still plugged in. That rotten little hairy potato.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 6, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Since my dad obviously doesn't trust me, he put a ton of restrictions on my things (especially devices + internet). For some reason I can't even go on Nookazon now, which I find is very ludicrous. (Ironically, I can go on Archive Of Our Own without any trouble.)


Rats
At least you can trade on TBT?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Rats
> At least you can trade on TBT?


Yeah, at least. It really sucks, though. T-T


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 6, 2022)

Spoiler: tw // weight



my uncle took the weighing scale in my apartment and now im so conscious about gaining weight bc i feel like i've eaten a lot the past 2 days since moving out of the house
maybe the moving out & fixing my apartment is enough exercise but then xbajufks im so conscious without the scale i hate it
just gonna buy a new weighting scale asap o(-(



also i am understanding nothing from the summary rounds, i woke up at 7 am just to gossip w my classmates onlne and space out LMAO also why are our ob doctors so cold


----------



## oak (Mar 6, 2022)

Spoiler



I had to ask my mom for grocery money and now I feel like a loser. Plus she made me promise not to spend the money on cigarettes but imma do it anyways. Sorry mom.


----------



## deana (Mar 6, 2022)

Short staffed at work leaving myself as the only manager on duty. Didn't get much of a lunch break as I had to fix some problems for the sales associates during my break. I also can't help but feel like the store manager is still going to tell me I didn't get enough done today


----------



## Beanz (Mar 6, 2022)

i have to go to school tomorrow, i hate school. why can’t we just go online :\

i hate sundays.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2022)

was hoping to set up my trampoline today but it's supposed to be cold asf tomorrow so ig it'll have to wait for now :,,,,,(


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 7, 2022)

I couldn't concentrate today very well. but at least I talked a bit with some friends!

edit: 16,000th post!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 7, 2022)

drawing hands is always hard


----------



## Neb (Mar 7, 2022)

This rant probably won’t make any sense to anyone who hasn’t tried to learn Japanese, but I need this off my chest.

I watched a YouTuber speak advanced Japanese and I don’t think I’ll ever reach his level, at least not with speaking. He was using pitch accent, which is where the pitch of your voice goes up and down depending on the word. Sometimes the pitch accent varies depending on which dialect you’re speaking or which particle follows the word. Every time I hear someone try to explain this on a word to word basis it goes right over my head. I understand this on a literal level, but I can’t actually remember any of the specific pronunciations for the words. At my previous college I actually got penalized often because I wasn’t doing pitch accent during script repeating sessions. I just gave up after a while.

At my current college my professor only brought up the concept once. She claimed pitch accent wasn’t required for actual conversations. As a result I’ve been able to do pretty well in the class. The problem is I now have this constant nagging voice that says my pitch accent is off. I know sounding like a native is less important than actually understanding the language, but seeing these fluent speakers use perfect pitch accent makes me feel inadequate. 

I used to think kanji would be the most irritating part of the language, but this takes the cake.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 7, 2022)

I am trying to lay down and relax after work but I feel so dizzy and have the absolute worst migraine.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 7, 2022)

i'm exhausted, and i can feel my sleeping pattern slipping.


----------



## Holla (Mar 7, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> In Georgia, USA our Gas Prices are around $3.80 like sheesh I might have to cut down on road trips because of this. This is ridiculous!



Yeah, unfortunately it's gotten crazy high basically everywhere. I saw yesterday that California was over $5.00 US a gallon. Parts of Canada have already hit over/are about to hit $2.00 CAN a litre ($5.96 US a gallon when converted). Canada has always been more expensive when it comes to gas overall, but regardless of where you are it's high for basically everyone compared to the past.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2022)

in speaking of gas prices, every single time im with my dad and someone mentions gas prices he says some **** like "thanks sleepy creepy Beijing biden" like bruh that's getting so old, it wasn't even funny the first time and now every time he says it I can't help but cringe.



on a somewhat more lighthearted note I really hope I find someone gracious enough to sell me a love potion, I would owe them my life


----------



## Sprigatito (Mar 7, 2022)

What's bothering me currently is the weather outside. It's dark gloomy and misty. It's affecting my mood and making me feel moody. I just want it to be summer so I can feel less like a sad sack. Plus summer=no school. And no school=more video games.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2022)

Update: So they ended up sending with FedEx which is like the worst option available since they claimed they couldn't unpack and let me do two packages. So I just hope it ends up well now... I put for driver's instructions my main door code and that they can leave it in the stairway should no one be home...so yeah hope it gets here.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 7, 2022)

been waiting a bit for a thomas seller to respond, it was a once in a lifetime deal and..."sorry man it got sold"


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 7, 2022)

j.k. rowling is being transphobic and a general douchebag again, and the lady from _come outside_ (one of my favorite childhood tv shows) has died. pain.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2022)

Twitter kids not bothering to read whole context about stuff they speak their mind on like.. if they'd actually bother to read actual stuff they'd probably shut up lol..where are their parents? Someone shut down twitter now lol (on a general term, so many annoying people on all topics like.. why).


Also these creme brulees you have to heat up before eating on the oven.. like can i just eat it?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 7, 2022)

my tomy layout + train table, one leg fell off of the table which caused half of my 30 piece layout to crumble
doesnt sound like a lot but it just angers me


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 7, 2022)

Someone kicked my seat at the cinema yesterday which is really unnecessary because I did nothing wrong


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 7, 2022)

Sophie23 said:


> Someone kicked my seat at the cinema


i despise people who do that, especially those young kids who keep KICKING, YOUR, SEaT WHILE TRYING TO WATCH A MOVIE


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 7, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> i despise people who do that, especially those young kids who keep KICKING, YOUR, SEaT WHILE TRYING TO WATCH A MOVIE


Oh I  really did want to say something… but I didn’t


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 7, 2022)

lost a pet today, really sad but trying to keep it from distracting me


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> on a somewhat more lighthearted note I really hope I find someone gracious enough to sell me a love potion, I would owe them my life


i feel you  i took a break for a few days to come to terms with it. maybe they will be rereleased next year or something and we can have another chance.. i hope lol

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2022



SpaceTokki77 said:


> lost a pet today, really sad but trying to keep it from distracting me


im so sorry for your loss tokki


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 7, 2022)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> lost a pet today, really sad but trying to keep it from distracting me


I’m really sorry to hear that. It’s definitely hard to lose a loved one.  All the hugs for you. 



We’ve got our first individual OPD exposure next week and idk how to feel about it. I’m excited to be able to finally handle patients irl, but also scared I’ll mess up esp. when I report to the residents after LOL. I’ll just try to prep the best I can over the weekend ig
Also why do we have a to-be-announced lecture later in the afternoon  it wasn’t endorsed the day before and i already had plans after 3 pm hngh. Why’d they announce it only on the day itself


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 7, 2022)

What everyone wants to hear. “Sorry, we’re currently out of the meds that you rely on to function properly, not sure when they’ll be back in stock, have a nice day.”


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 7, 2022)

It's kind of sad that I'm so used to my friend being unreliable and flaky that when we (used very loosely) make plans, I just assume it's not going to happen. Even if the 'plans' were suggested a moment ago lol.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 7, 2022)

I bought my first Aloe a few weeks ago, but put it in a too large pot and the roots rot. While trying to save it, I just caused more damages and now it's gone...

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2022



TheDuke55 said:


> It's kind of sad that I'm so used to my friend being unreliable and flaky that when we (used very loosely) make plans, I just assume it's not going to happen. Even if the 'plans' were suggested a moment ago lol.



I have a friend like that. Now they are mad me when I don't take them seriously.


----------



## Neb (Mar 7, 2022)

I hate how reliant I am on my friends to help with my mood. If one of them doesn’t reply to my messages within a few days I become paranoid about potentially being ghosted. Then I get flashbacks to that toxic relationship where my ex would purposefully cut contact without warning for weeks at a time out of anger. It’s really unhealthy to be paranoid over being ghosted and I wish I could stop it.


----------



## gigii (Mar 7, 2022)

i have numbing on the right side of my face from the dentist and i cant eat until it goes away and i havent ate lunch


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 7, 2022)

Aniko said:


> I bought my first Aloe a few weeks ago, but put it in a too large pot and the roots rot. While trying to save it, I just caused more damages and now it's gone...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2022
> 
> ...


That's a shame. I think I might have to get a better pot for my avocado tree. Right now it's getting a lot bigger so I had to get a plastic one, but I would like to find a clay pot that is big enough since it dries the soil out faster and can avoid it getting root rot like that. I just have a plastic one, but can't find clay in bigger sizes.


And yeah I hear ya. It was annoying because I could never tell if they were bad with time/scatterbrained, or if they just legit did not enjoy my company/hated me. It was too much of a mind game so I'm kind of done with them.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 7, 2022)

If the power could come back on that would be effin’ fantastic okay.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 7, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> And yeah I hear ya. It was annoying because I could never tell if they were bad with time/scatterbrained, or if they just legit did not enjoy my company/hated me. It was too much of a mind game so I'm kind of done with them.


I can relate to this, because it sounds similar to what I went through in school. I had friends who I thought were there for me but then over the years they forgotten about me and just ignored me as if I was a ghost.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 7, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> That's a shame. I think I might have to get a better pot for my avocado tree. Right now it's getting a lot bigger so I had to get a plastic one, but I would like to find a clay pot that is big enough since it dries the soil out faster and can avoid it getting root rot like that. I just have a plastic one, but can't find clay in bigger sizes.
> 
> 
> And yeah I hear ya. It was annoying because I could never tell if they were bad with time/scatterbrained, or if they just legit did not enjoy my company/hated me. It was too much of a mind game so I'm kind of done with them.



It had a clay pot and special soil, but it wasn't enough, it was fine and the roots looked good until I put it in a larger pot. Then I learned that the pot should be just a little larger than the roots but at the time it was the smallest clay pot I found. :/
I will go back to cherry tomatoes meanwhile.

For the friend, mine seem to think the world revolve around them and I have nothing else to do than wait for them for hours because they forgot. They always call to apologize but I still lost my day. I'm not that important in their schedule but nobody else is I guess, because they are doing this to everybody, they just don't see it. Also, they can't focus on one person at time, they already invited an ex-bf to a date with their current BF...for their anniversary...didn't get why the BF was mad. Met other ppl on their way to see a friend or family, so they came super late, when they came. Talk to several ppl at the same time on the phone...when not doing something else. As you say, maybe they are just bored and don't enjoy our company that much.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 7, 2022)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> lost a pet today, really sad but trying to keep it from distracting me


 I'm so sorry tokki, I'm here for you if you need to talk to someone.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2022)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> lost a pet today, really sad but trying to keep it from distracting me



Really sorry to hear, Tokki.  I know I'll be extremely sad when my kitty, Lulu, dies.  She has lived with diabetes for so long and is the friendliest cat ever.  Losing a pet is never easy.  Feel free to VM or PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 8, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Really sorry to hear, Tokki.  I know I'll be extremely sad when my kitty, Lulu, dies.  She has lived with diabetes for so long and is the friendliest cat ever.  Losing a pet is never easy.  Feel free to VM or PM me if you want to talk.


I lost my pet rabbit named "Fluffy" back in January 2017 and I can relate to you and the other persons feelings.


----------



## gigii (Mar 8, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I lost my pet rabbit named "Fluffy" back in January 2017 and I can relate to you and the other persons feelings.


i have lost 3 pets my dog who pasted of old age. and my 2 bunnies that ran away. i can also relate to you guys.


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2022)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> lost a pet today, really sad but trying to keep it from distracting me


i’m so sorry, tokki. i lost my cat back in november and one of my kittens last month, and it’s really one of the worst pains in the world. i know you’re busy, but you’re allowed to feel distracted right now. anything you feel is completely valid, and you have every right in the world to take time to grieve. my pms are always open if you need to talk. please take care of yourself.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> lost a pet today, really sad but trying to keep it from distracting me


I'm really sorry for your lost, I know losing a pet can be a extremely heart wrenching thing to experience because I have lost two hamsters and twelve frogs. Please keep your pet close to your heart and always remember your pet had a very happy life with you and you gave him/her lots of love and he/she could never ask for anything better then a loving caring owner. I know it's really depressing but remember now your pet will never go through anymore pain.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 8, 2022)

I’m trying to sleep and Sora is running around my room buzzing and honking. I’m glad she’s really happy, but I’m so tired. I hate being off my meds, I feel like a depressed tired lump of a human being. Also why does the pharmacy run out when I need it the most, I can’t stay focused in my class. My mind wanders for a second and it’s like I lost 5 minutes and I’m being called on to answer a question.

Now Bakugo is in here too.

They were demanding snacks


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 8, 2022)

It makes me nervous to text people I haven’t known for so long. I never know how often I can text them, which emojis to use, how quick I should reply etc. There were some terrible misunderstandings in the past, so that’s where that comes from probably, lol.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 8, 2022)

arguing with people about a sensitive topic is hard. I understand that people are suffering everywhere and deserve to be heard, but don't belittle anyone that is suffering, just because others are suffering too. please.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2022)

It's always at night when I'm trying to sleep that I get lost in negative thoughts. I keep thinking how good it'll be when my leg is healed and I can walk without crutches again. Return back to work, back home, and to my normal activities. Not having to worry about the time and energy it takes to achieve simple tasks. To even drive again. I miss what I used to have. It'll come back, but it's still a good month or so away :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

heck if we're gonna start offering 15k+ for that love potion I might as well buy a dang heart glow wand lmao 


also it's still cold outside (it was 70 degrees on Sunday and yesterday/today it's like 34-40 degrees) but I really want to do some more yardwork and set up my trampoline and lie back on my porch swing for a while (it's in the yard). I'm so tired of cold weather


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> heck if we're gonna start offering 15k+ for that love potion I might as well buy a dang heart glow wand lmao


whoa that's insane... i really hope you get it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

it's so cold in my room, I'm wearing pants, socks, and a long sleeve shirt but apparently that's not enough. might need to put on my beanie and get out my heated blanket I guess


----------



## Shawna (Mar 8, 2022)

Discord is down


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2022)

All I seem to do is make women cry.


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2022)

I have a headache and there's still 2hrs 20mins left of work followed by a 50min drive home. ugh.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

Spotify is down lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2022)

Shawna said:


> Discord is down


Phew, thought it was only me.. I wondered why it didn't load properly...


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 8, 2022)

One of my cats is staying at the vets overnight as he’s having his teeth checked/cleaned in the morning. It’s the first time one of my two cats isn’t at home and it definitely feels odd not having him around. Fingers crossed all goes well and this time tomorrow he’ll back home annoying his sister.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 8, 2022)

My health


----------



## Dim (Mar 8, 2022)

My anxiety is through the freaking roof right now. I have to leave for a concert in 10 minutes yet the Covid test I need for it hasn’t come back yet

edit: got it lol


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 8, 2022)

i'm gonna go to a rollerrink and skate with friends next week: 
have never touched a pair of rollerskates in my life so im bound to embarrass myself there:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

^ omg roller skating is so fun! I go inline skating a lot and my friend is wayyy better at it than I am, but as long as you're having fun it doesn't matter how many times you fall 


idk why but sometimes I get a feeling in my shoulder, it almost feels like it's burning but it's prob a tight muscle. I need some thera-gesic or smth.

also it's 10pm and I should prob go to bed but I really want to draw lol, maybe I'll stay up for another hour (I say as I know I won't want to go to bed an hour from now).


----------



## skweegee (Mar 8, 2022)

My internet suddenly decided out of nowhere to drop to around 2% of the speed we normally get. I just ran an internet speed test and it shows that I'm currently getting just 1Mb/s download and 0.34 Mb/s up. It's making it very annoying and frustrating trying to get anything done online. Not that I'm exactly doing anything productive or important there, but still.

Edit: I guess all I needed to do was complain about it. Even though it's been slow the last couple hours it suddenly picked back up as soon as I made this post.


----------



## Neb (Mar 9, 2022)

Due to the predictable pattern my life follows and my inability to think in the present, I’m able to see what will likely happen over the next several decades. It’s long and a bit depressing, so here it goes:



Spoiler: Where my life will likely go



Once I leave college I’ll continue to self study Japanese in my parent’s apartment for several years. My reading and writing level will be advance, but my speaking will forever be subpar. If I’m lucky I’ll either get a job as a translator or an embassy employee. If I can’t find a job, I’ll go back to college and pursue an easier field. 

I won’t move out to my own place for at least a decade. My ability to handle finances will be limited and I won’t have the independence to take care of myself until at least my thirties. It’ll most likely be an apartment in my current city since I’ll have no one to move in with. My only company will be any pets that are still alive. Once they’re gone I won’t be able to afford any more.

My job will most likely be successful, but ultimately draining. I won’t have the time management skills needed to keep myself level headed. Unless my awful insurance is improved I’ll be stuck without an adequate therapist. I’ll either rely on the same dosage or just learn to get through without medication. My ability to do taxes or handle my medical expenses won’t improve, so I won’t be able to take care of myself well. I’ll probably make it through, but not without some difficult times. I also won’t have children because I’ll barely be able to take care of myself.

I’ll likely get into some short romantic stints. Some will end because I’m not content, while others will lead to other person being scared off. None will last long though. I’m just not the kind of person people want to be in long term relationships with. Once I get into my fifties I’ll likely give up and focus on my career.

I’ll probably retire in my late sixties. I’ll be in decent shape thanks to my walking habit. To combat the constant loneliness I’ll spend the rest of my life on my hobbies. From music, to video games, to books, I’ll be absorbed by the entertainment of my youth.



The life I’m envisioning isn’t all terrible. It‘ll be full of time spent on a fulfilling career and hobbies I genuinely like. The problem is how much of it will be an uphill climb. I’ll struggle to take care of myself, never maintain many relationships, and be unable to maintain a consistent mental state. I envision many depressive episodes. There’s a chance I’ll be able to fix some of my problems, but if things don’t change this is what my life might turn out to be. I’m just afraid of being unable to do anything about it.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 9, 2022)

It bothers me that burning music to CD takes so long with the drive that I have.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm very conflicted right now. As much as I want to stay with my parents, man it is painful living with them. They're so toxic to each other. My dad's so ****ing loud with his panic attacks and can't be reasoned with. On one hand, they take good care of me, but on the other my mental health suffers living with them. I don't know what's better for me at this stage.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 9, 2022)

not florida passing their own version of section 28. jesus christ. anyone who says homophobia is over is a moron. it didn't magically end when same-sex marriage was legalized, and even that was still only _less than a decade ago_ anyway.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2022)

it's snowingggg 
seriously actually screw Ohio lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2022)

Firefox keeps getting worse yet it's like the best browser still. I don't think seamless/flowing download is more secure but okay lmao.


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 9, 2022)

who needs sleep lol my body runs on stress apparently


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2022)

Note to self: Don't get to obscure phones that only has crappy wallets for em...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2022)

tendon pain, neck pain, constant calls to the doctor and no changes


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 9, 2022)

Attending a second funeral within a two week time period :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Attending a second funeral within a two week time period :/


I am so sorry to hear that, it must be very jarring and I'm sorry for your loss.

I feel like my online friend is ignoring me and I don't know what I did wrong. Another online friend of mine left for a few days and probably thinks I'm still mad at them because she upsetted me the other day. I did my history test and probably failed, and I have another test tomorrow that I'm probably gonna fail as well.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 9, 2022)

Something reminded me of stuff and it's just... _really_ frustrating when I try to communicate clearly/directly, and people _still_ try to read into what I'm saying/assume I'm hinting at or mean something else.  Like no, if I meant that, I would've said that??


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 9, 2022)

sometimes i wonder what would have become of me if i wasnt given unsupervised internet access when i was younger

also i think theres a bird in my air conditioner


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 9, 2022)

Kind of weird that I thought I had my life together when I was maybe 17 or 18. It’s the sense that maybe I should have my **** together because I’m exiting my teens years and I’m in college and stuff like that. Well, I’m way past that age point and things are still messy, but kind of just restructured differently.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Kind of weird that I thought I had my life together when I was maybe 17 or 18. It’s the sense that maybe I should have my **** together because I’m exiting my teens years and I’m in college and stuff like that. Well, I’m way past that age point and things are still messy, but kind of just restructured differently.


I don't think anyone truly ever has their life together, especially not coming out of the teen years. even if you don't have everything together it's okay 


I really messed up my sleep schedule, idek how lol. but it's 10:30 and I really should go to bed but I didn't actually get up today til way past 11 so even though I'm tired I'm also wide awake??? guess i gtg take my nighttime meds now


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 9, 2022)

Everything and everyone including myself.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 10, 2022)

When I meet new people and I like them, I get jealous super quickly and I am afraid to lose them as a friend. This is probably the result of experiences I made in the past, but it really bothers me.


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2022)

My throat and chest hurt. Every time I cough I have to consciously try not to gag.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2022)

Im so sick of not being able to get to sleep at night. I lie awake for hours on end not feeling tired enough to fall asleep. I don't know what's causing it. I haven't changed medication or anything lately, maybe being less physically active than usual?? Idk but I'm so frustrated


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 10, 2022)

had to dispose of a poor robin one of my two male cats killed. not necessarily bothering me, per se, i just hate seeing the vacant eyes of dead animals, and robins are my favorite bird.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2022)

Woke up like 4.30 am feeling sick to my stomach and had to try really hard not to throw up... must have been something I ate yesterday for dinner. Got up and had some water mixed with baking soda and it helped some but I had to drink a coke zero for the rest of the day lol. Oh well at least I could pay customs for my UK package early lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

the suspense is killing meeeee


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm somewhat tired because I missed my medicine (I need to stop doing that), and I also seem to have allergies a bit.

But other than that I'm fine.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 10, 2022)

Spoiler: graphic ?? kinda ??



keep getting the weird overwhelming urge to pull my earring down through my earlobe, obviously splitting it. pretty sure it's not even a SH thing, it's just a random urge i've had recently.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2022)

So I tried looking around and there sure are nice themes and icons for your phone but like 99% of them wants access to your whole phone no thanks lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 10, 2022)

I have a stomach cramp for the past day and I cannot eat much. I feel so weak......


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I seriously hate the service fees for DoorDash. I haven’t done it in a few months or so but I’ve had a random craving for KFC and I just paid $18 for one Famous Bowl fill-up?? Ridiculous, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

im hungry but there is quite literally almost nothing to eat here


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 10, 2022)

i got my report card and i feel sad about my results  i've never been the type to resent teachers for giving me marks or demand that the teacher give me a better mark but still  :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

I've been really depressed and needy nowadays, my online friend doesn't talk to me much and I think it might be because of that. Like I see she's online, but she doesn't reply to my messages.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

I have a strong desire to do nothing today but draw, there's so much to do thoughhhh


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 10, 2022)

I just got called 'old-fashioned' today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

my favorite part of drawing is redrawing the same line 3957 times because you just can't seem to get it right


----------



## Beanz (Mar 10, 2022)

my drawing tablet delivery got pushed back from the 16th to the 18th. i can’t wait for this thing eeee


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 10, 2022)

I feel sick.....stomach has been hurting me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

So sick of my brother bossing me around like he's in charge (when he really isn't). 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 10, 2022

My brother called me a ***** because I didn't want to give him a hug. He's been a piece of **** in the last 30 minutes, so why would I? I'm allowed to say no, anyway.


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2022)

allergies.


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2022)

Positive COVID-19 test.


----------



## Neb (Mar 11, 2022)

One of my friends has ghosted me for a week and I have no idea if they still like me or not. My brain can’t help but think that ghosting automatically equals hatred, even if there’s no other evidence suggesting that.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 11, 2022)

Someone said something (not on this forum, but it was online) kind of insulting, and instead of letting it affect me, I maturely made a joke out of it and moved on. It left the other person confused, and I think that’s a good quality to have.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2022)

I really want to stay awake but I'm so cold and tired


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2022)

honestly kinda feeling crappy this morning, I really need to do laundry and get my hair trimmed but it's a lot of work and it's just too overwhelming for me to deal with right now skdjdksks

I normally wouldn't worry abt it but I have to go to a dress rehearsal for my internship later and I would like to look presentable


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 11, 2022)

I have a terrible catchy tune of Music by Madonna (plus that doesn‘t sound like proper English, lol).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

Mail company pretending my package is done in customs and driven out to the mail hub when it's obviously not


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 11, 2022)

Just went through a crazy rush at work and I'm still agitated. Order after order, drink after drink....it was non-stop. A few people annoyed the crap out of me, too. Every Friday some **** always has to happen, it's the worst day of the week right there next to Mondays. Luckily I had help today but damn.

KNOW WHAT YOU ORDER BEFORE LOOKING AND SOUNDING STUPID  how are sales suffering if you got THIS many people coming to the store??

I have a love/hate relationship with this job but it leans more on hate. GOD people in general suck....


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

Would be nice if my tum could stop reacting to literally everything I put in my mouth thanks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2022)

my dad just got paid today and yet somehow his bank acct is in the negative, and my mom's has been negative for like a week now. just what we need considering how high gas prices are and the fact that my dad's work and my internship are both ~30 minutes away 
not to mention we basically don't really have anything to eat here (the stuff we do have is mostly old and could prob be thrown away, or stuff that can't be made by itself like fry batter and taco seasoning lol)

I'll have to dip into my savings account _again. _I want to get a part-time job so I can use some of my paycheck in emergency situations like this but noooooo none of the places I apply to want to call me! like why say you're hiring if you're just gonna ghost me like that??


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm so sick of my family and their BS.  My mom was an angel compared to the rest of them.

Geez, wouldn't you just love to get up one day and think, _wow, I managed to sleep in and no one scolded me or got mad at me for it.  It's great because I'm not feeling well and I have bad allergies_.

I need to let off some steam.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

I can't get _Cat Game - The Cats Collector!_ on Chromebook, and I'm sure it won't work on my tablet. It really sucks, I really wanted to play it after so long.  (And even if it did work, I would still have my old save file probably. If there's a slim chance you knew someone named Madame Kitteh, yes that was me.)
And apparently I don't understand what Sleep Mode means (in the 3DS context). I tried downloading the Nintendo Badge Arcade thing, and I powered off my 3DS thinking it would work. (It didn't.) I checked in the morning and it was still at 0% downloaded, serves me right for being an idiot.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

Today has been a terrible day.  I hate Fridays, I hate the weekends, and I hate Mondays.  Tuesday-Thursday is where it's at.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2022)

I need that love potion


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

My stomach hurts, serves me right for eating a ton of Skittles in one sitting. >~<


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 11, 2022)

I worked through my lunch break, and I’ve been running around all day. So 7 hours with no rest unless you count driving around. I have to go to the store and buy embarrassing stuff (not little stuff either that can be hidden) which doesn’t really bother me, but I’m getting annoyed with the immature comments from others. Like this is my job leave me the F alone. Some random person called me a wussy (take away the “w” and replace it with a different one, to be more accurate) because I needed to go in the Isle they were in and they paused for a second to let me pass and when I didn’t they called me a name for not going. Then they saw that I was going into that lane, they were all “Oh she’s going in that Isle”. Do people not realize other people can hear them when they speak”? because I’m seriously questioning. She’s lucky she looked like she was 12 because I would have gone off on her at that point. I get back here and look at my schedule and they changed it to me being off at 7pm and I don’t understand it I worked through my lunch break and left my other clients house early to be here an hour early because they needed me to be and I’m somehow here even later? This makes no sense to me at all. I’d call my office and ask, but they’re already gone for the day.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 11, 2022)

Been feeling sleepy all day, and just woman stuff


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 11, 2022)

Spoiler: tw: transphobia



There’s this MTF transgender at my job. The problem is there are a few kids, aged 14-18 who are rolling eyes at them, and two of them were making fun of them. They can’t be any older than 20, but I’m surprised that they are handling it extremely well and not letting it bother them. 

Identity aside, they are honestly a very nice person. I kind of feel bad, though, that their name tag has their “deadname” on it, I guess? It says “Eric.” That’s not their name anymore, but that’s their legal name. Still, they are a lot more mature than these other people making fun of them.  I’m not sure why their name tag has their deadname on it? I do think it’s very mature that they are wearing it and not complaining, though.

I kind of feel bad. I haven’t introduced myself to them yet because it’s been _really_ busy. I’ve been using “them” pronouns to be safe, but the (3?) others are using “it” and that’s not funny.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 11, 2022)

I am having a tough time. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My stomach hurts, serves me right for eating a ton of Skittles in one sitting. >~<


Been there before. But it was with these peanut-butter chocolate wafer bars. They just tasted too good.

Nothing much is really bothering me today. It does suck to have to get up so early for work each day, but I got to do that on a daily basis. It would be nice if my shift would be pushed up even an hour later. That would give me so much more time to sleep and also stay up later to get things done that I need and want to do. One can dream lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2022)

Man i really need to cut down on cookies and stuff during weekdays, it's too easy to eat "just one cracker" with the afternoon coffee...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Bro, I swear that my parents have a superpower of knowing when I'm on the computer. As soon as I go on, they're either walking downstairs so I have to get off (usually when it's early and I didn't ask for permission), or they walk into the general area (kitchen or living room) so they can keep an eye on me. It's so annoying. >:/

My family also has this really bad habit of barging into rooms without knocking. I'm literally the only person who knocks in my household! But then again, my father has said on numerous occasions that privacy was a privilege and not a right...


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 12, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: tw: transphobia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if gender is a protected class in your area you should be able to report these people to hr


----------



## Shawna (Mar 12, 2022)

This one person on Discord keeps spamming me random stuff .—-.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

I want to go get a snack downstairs, but I don't want to deal with my family. Just hearing their voices from my room is enough to keep me here. No thanks, chances are I'm gonna get nagged or yelled at, or get dragged into a chore that my brother should've done.


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 12, 2022)

My roommate has been avoiding and not talking to me since Valentine's day and I have no idea why, I hate it when people are passive aggressive and dont communicate what's bothering them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: tw: transphobia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's honestly really rude on the part of the business to force them to use their deadname on their name tag. fortunately all the places I've applied to work so far asked for my legal name as well as a preferred name. I guess it's good that they're handling it so well but that's still terrible.
also people who _assume_ that someone uses "it" pronouns are really just complete idiots, it's very safe to assume that unless someone explicitly tells you they use "it/its" pronouns then they don't use them, and using them on someone who didn't ask for it is very disrespectful


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2022)

Disappointed in these crisps they definitely doesn't taste as much cheese as promised. I really miss the Sour cream & Cheese from when I was a kid, they tasted cheese with a hint of sourcream...these were basically the opposite, bleh.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 12, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> My roommate has been avoiding and not talking to me since Valentine's day and I have no idea why, I hate it when people are passive aggressive and dont communicate what's bothering them.


Sorry you have to deal with that. Mind games are just so stupid and immature. We're all way too old for that stuff as young/adults.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 12, 2022)

Spoiler: just thinking out loud



I kind of want to post this somewhere because I’m just a bit confused.





Spoiler: just thinking out loud



(For context, I’m a female. — my profile is private to people I’m not following and there’s nothing remotely female about my aesthetic so just putting it out there.)
So it’s not really something I thought about, but I’ve had this friend (only a friend) and on a few occasions she either said “what’s up my man” or “no problem man” and it feels kind of empowering in a weird way. It’s mostly just any sentence but she’ll add something like “my man” at the end. She’s perfectly okay to refer to me as such and definitely isn’t doing it in a rude way. I’m just confused because, ngl, I’m here for it and it kinda brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 13, 2022)

Daylight savings time, boo boo hiss hiss.  It hasn't even happened here yet, and I already want my hour back.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

Merielle said:


> Daylight savings time, boo boo hiss hiss.  It hasn't even happened here yet, and I already want my hour back.


Ugh same, we're turning it on the 27th (last Sunday in March, 27th this year) and I'm like could we cut this crap already -_-


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 13, 2022)

I can’t ever do anything right. I even try my hardest to put my hurt feelings aside for others and that isn’t good enough either. Plus I said I wouldn’t get attached to the person I go to on Saturdays and her health is declining she couldn’t even remember what day it was last week and she couldn’t accept what I was telling her because they didn’t understand where the missing time went. She has this pair of pajamas and my mom had the exact same pair and I always choose them for her because they remind me of her. I can feel how frustrated she is that her body and mind are failing her that she’s acting out for whatever control she can get. Even though she’s taking it out on me a little I can’t be mad I think I’m mostly just in pain for her. She called me a sweetheart and apologized as I was leaving and all I could say was it’s ok I’ll see you next week. I’m already trying to come up with something I could do with her next week that might make her feel like she’s not shoved in front of a tv and ignored, but at the same time I just don’t want to get any closer to her because I don’t know how much time she has left.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 13, 2022)

I am talking way too much and am being way too negative when I meet new people. Most people don’t seem to care about it, but I feel bad for this every single time.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: just thinking out loud
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: :3



Honestly if you all are fine with it, let her and whoever else do it. I've been referred to as he, they, it, she, bro, dude etc. and honestly I do not mind, I would probably be more offended if someone called me a plant, lol. I don't really care what people call me, I'm fine being cisfemale and people using "other" pronouns to me doesn't matter. We're all just humans.

I'd say don't be confused, like if you all are enjoying it what's the harm. Also I just use brodude/man/whatever with like everyone I'm close with and we don't really take it as a gender-targeted thing.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 13, 2022)

OK, but why does daylight savings time still exist?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2022)

Is it April yet?? This month is going so slow I can't wait for it to be over


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

Same, I really hate March and September they are the worst. Not a fan of May either but at least it's hopefully nicer weather.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 13, 2022)

wow groceries are expensive, i wish i could live off of retail therapy instead
this is what i get for blowing all of my money on unli samgyeopsal with friends yesterday


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 13, 2022)

i'm tired of being let down...


----------



## Beanz (Mar 13, 2022)

my grandma is yelling at me because apparently i turned the shower head towards outside of the tub yesterday which ended up spraying her w/ water this morning. i didn’t do that, she did. she always takes a shower after me but today she took one before me but i don’t even touch the shower after i take mine first. i’ve even gotten sprayed with water before because SHE is the one who turns the shower head towards the outside and just blames me


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 13, 2022)

All that loud banging, open & closing of doors, not being considerate someone is tryin to sleep (me) and they didn't even write out a note to say where they went


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2022)

it's almost noon (ty daylight savings btw) and I still haven't gotten out of bed bc I'm so cold :,,,,,,,,)

I have to leave shortly after 1pm so that's like an hour and a half from now and I'm nowhere near ready to go


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 13, 2022)

have a therapy appointment tomorrow. girlfriend claimed she would call in sick and come down to support me. she hasn't, so now i can't go. i'm too scared to go alone, and i won't be able to get home afterwards because my mom's working and i can't get in a taxi alone. i hate my life.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 13, 2022)

didn't think my day could get any worse. got worse. told my parents to stop blowing up my phone until my dinner was _actually _ready. in response, they decided to give me the crappy lumpy leftover mashed potato -- and barely any of it -- when they usually call me down to ask if i want more butter added to it and didn't even bother to ask if i wanted gravy and instead went to eat their own. supposed to be my favorite meal as well, and they deliberately ruined it out of spite... so now i'm just sat here crying eating cold mashed potato lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 13, 2022)

Fiancé has covid, me and my baby probably aswell. We all have symptoms. Tests will show more tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

Princess Mipha said:


> Fiancé has covid, me and my baby probably aswell. We all have symptoms. Tests will show more tomorrow. Yay.


Oof, stay safe and hope test comes negative


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2022)

my patience is really running thin with this collectible hunt


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 13, 2022)

The last time I‘ve done something with a friend, she looked stunning, and I kind of felt ugly next to her. I know I‘m not ugly, but she looks incredible. Has anyone here ever felt the same?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

I hate the restrictions/limits set on my devices, but at this point I have a better chance of winning the lottery than convincing my dad to take 'em off. I want to prove to him that I'm responsible so he can at least take away _some_ things (like my time limits, or the restricted mode I have on YouTube), but I know that he won't give me the chance. I want to stop playing Cat Game or Animal Crossing because I want to, and not because of a stupid time limit.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

I really wish that Cat Game was compatible on the Chromebook. :[


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2022)

this collectible hunt is highkey gonna drive me insane, I've gotten two offers and now I'm back to square one with no chance of getting it. so i think I may get off here for like a week or so, idk  

doubt any progress is gonna be made unless some kind soul decides to sell me a love potion/final boss feather or the egg hunt starts, whichever happens first. until then I really need to stop stressing so much over this. it's really not worth stressing over.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

My brother is being annoying and won't leave me alone. And then I get yelled at because I told him to go away.


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2022)

Good morning, everyone!

As many of you noticed, this thread was hidden from public view for approx 10.5hrs overnight (GMT). This was due to an influx of reports concerning rule-violating posts in this thread that there was no one available to handle at the time, but we could not in good conscience leave it visible either due to an on-going argument and multiple incidences of uncensored offensive language. In future, if you notice that a thread has disappeared without warning, please assume that it is because it needs time to  be moderated rather than hitting the panic button! We wouldn't delete a large thread like this for no reason and not tell anybody about it. Use your heads! 

Another moderator and I combed through the thread together this morning and have taken action where we agreed it was necessary. Now that this and the many reports we received last night have been resolved we are willing to re-open it. I would also like to take this opportunity to remind everyone that this thread has additional rules listed in the OP on top of the regular forum Rules and Guidelines. I have quoted them again below:



Oblivia said:


> *Do not post about other forum members, even if you're not mentioning them by name.* If you have an issue with someone here, you should PM them to try and work it out privately, or make a thread in our Contact the Staff board so the staff can assist in taking care of the problem.
> You may not discuss the suspension of another forum member. Talking about your own infraction or ban is fine.
> Remember to be respectful at all times, especially when responding to someone else.
> *Troll/joke posts will be removed.* Please only use the thread for venting about what's bothering you. We all love a good joke, but this thread isn't the place for it.
> Rule-breaking posts need to be reported. Do not take matters into your own hands by responding to posts that break the forum or thread rules.



I specifically want to call attention to that last bullet point: if a post needs intervention, please hit the report button rather than responding to it yourself. We can discretely come in and handle it. Jumping into the fire yourself might seem like you're doing the right thing in the moment, but it creates significantly more work and stress for our team by making the issue more convoluted than it needed to be.


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2022)

Mod mode off: COVID-19 sucks. Chest burns, throat aches, head hurts, nose blocked, and I am sweating through my clothes. It's only 10:30am and I want to go back to bed, but someone is kindly live-streaming what I'm missing this morning—_I'm half-listening to someone talk about recent developments in parasite genome sequencing while typing this_—so I need to stay awake a little longer. Plus I've a half dozen emails I absolutely have to send out today.


----------



## gigii (Mar 14, 2022)

i keep staying up until like 2am T__T


----------



## Beanz (Mar 14, 2022)

i just love waking up in the middle of the night panicking about what im gonna do for the rest of my life. ya’ll are probably laughing that a 16 yr old is worried about this but im seriously concerned that the career/degree im considering when i go to college in 2 years isn’t worth it.


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i just love waking up in the middle of the night panicking about what im gonna do for the rest of my life. ya’ll are probably laughing that a 16 yr old is worried about this but im seriously concerned that the career/degree im considering when i go to college in 2 years isn’t worth it.


This is a good thing to think about, honestly. I've two bachelors degrees and I am currently doing a postgrad. My first bachelors degree is utterly _useless_ and wasn't able to secure me any long-term work. My second helped me to find a well-paid job in the field before I even graduated. Simply having a degree doesn't grant equal opportunities so you should definitely put a lot of thought into it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2022)

Is it..weird that I've missed my coworkers more than what I ever have missed my family when I first moved out? I feel bad for my parents as it's very one-sided when it comes to missing each other; they miss me immensely but I very rarely miss them at all...is that normal lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2022)

FedEx, never ever using them again and they can't even print a proper invoice for the customs. Good game, not.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 14, 2022)

I’m not sure how I feel about the fact that I apparently have posted in this thread 500 times in 2 years.
Also I was teasing my bunnies with their giant bag of crunchies that came in the mail yesterday and it took them 5 seconds to eat a hole in the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 14, 2022)

I honestly love my job and the people I work with. Crazy, I know, but this is going to make it extremely hard for me to leave. It won’t be anytime soon, but still. Thankfully I do have one of my better friends added on Discord so I can keep contact with her outside of work.


----------



## deana (Mar 14, 2022)

The mask mandate in my area ended at the start of this month but I am still not handling it so well. Every time I see someone walk in to my store without a mask I feel like they are going to yell at me, because three weeks ago if someone came in without a mask that's probably what was going to happen (and has happened to me many times while masks were still mandatory). 
I don't judge people for ditching the masks now that they are allowed to, I just wish I could stop automatically reacting to these people as a threat who are going to abuse me. Honestly the quality of my customer service has slipped because of it.


----------



## oak (Mar 14, 2022)

Sitting in the waiting room for another fun doctor's appointment.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2022)

Ugh, I really don't like this phone but it would feel wasteful to buy a new one after only half a year. I mean literally the only good thing would be like it has a good battery and large screen but aside from that it sucks in literally every aspect and I just want to go back to iPhone.

Sure the built in widget for alarm was useful but I still check the actual Clock "app" anyway so, shrugs.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 14, 2022)

The 3ds eshop is closing, and I have a 2ds and 3ds xl. I _really _want SNES games like super metroid, dkc 2/3, etc, but nintendo kinda sucks and made it so that they are only sold to people with new 3ds/2ds models, even though hackers have proven that they work fine on the og models. :l 
legit thinking about trading in my 3ds xl towards credit for a new 2ds xl, but idk how easily i'll find them at local stores.
no, i'm not going to get them through nso.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 14, 2022)

_My anxiety creeps inside of me_

I ordered some crystals from a seller I've ordered from before, and one of them isn't in the order. I checked the box twice, checked the tightly bubble wrapped packages twice, had my mom go throu the tissue paper even thou I already did that twice, looked in my blankets incase it somehow fell in them even thou I would have heard it fall cause it's not that small and the packages were pretty tightly wrapped. I can't imagine it falling out of the bubble wrap when I opened it cause I opened them on a clean surface and they were wrapped. Tight. It's not in the small box either. There are however, other crystals in there that I didn't order. Crystal shops have given me little bonus crystals before, but since one is missing, I'm assuming it is a substitute? I didn't get a message from the seller about needing to substitute anythin thou.

I sent a message to the seller anyway asking if that was the case. I'm honestly hoping that she forgot to put it in the order, cause I was really excited for that crystal, I had a place ready for it and everythin.

I also really hope I'm not being big stupid again and that its like, under the dresser or somethin.


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 14, 2022)

One of my toads is blind.. ive had them since I was young, Im not ready to say good bye to her..

I might not be on as much..


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

I am bothering myself right now if that makes sense. I can’t stop thinking about that one thing. I‘m trying so hard to distract myself, but I still think of it every ten minutes.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 14, 2022)

Got to love when my redneck neighbors burn their trash and dirty wood. Going to love sleeping and smelling that tonight.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 14, 2022)

I was on my About page on my profile, and I notice that one of the users is missing in the Following and Followers section. I could understand someone unfollowing me, but I didn't recall unfollowing anybody. I immediately presumed that they deactivated their account or something, and I totally freaked. I checked on a thread that I knew they posted in, and I saw their account. I went to their About page and saw that my name was in their Following and Followers list. I'm guessing that it was a sort of bug or glitch, but I got so scared for a moment... I really like talking with that user, and I think they're pretty cool.



Spoiler: Inappropriate I think?



So my friends were playing Truth or Dare at school, and one of them says: "Are you a z00phile?" Weird question, but whatever. Then another says, "I bet that (my name) is because they're so obsessed with Animal Crossing." I kind of felt offended? I feel like I shouldn't be, though. And it didn't help that I told them about my past crush on Apollo. Now they think I'm a z00phile, which is not true! But now that I think about it, they were probably joking...


----------



## Stil (Mar 14, 2022)

I want my freedom of speech back.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 14, 2022)

Why people with great art talents waste their time making realistic inappropriate/vulgar/suggestive hate fanart of fictional characters is beyond me, I don't know why that's even necessary when you could be drawing actual fanart like appreciation fanart for fictional characters you like/love instead of hurting others feelings by drawing hurtful images of people's favorite characters. I've seen hateful/suggestive fanart for a great amount of my favorite Pokemon, favorite animal crossing villagers and several of my favorite Nintendo characters and such, why do artists do this? Why is this so fun to make hate art and ruin people's days, like I know you hate that character but you know there are other people who like that character right? (I really wish I could like Raymond more but I still can't forget about that disgusting NSFW fanart image I saw of him so it's hard for me to like him Y'know?)


----------



## starlipie (Mar 15, 2022)

i bought a new usb cable hoping it would help my drawing tablet stop glitching out, but it didn't work too well. i guess i just have to accept that my tablet is nearing the end of its lifespan. it _has_ been almost 9 years


----------



## Neb (Mar 15, 2022)

Someone in my Japanese study group has an obvious crush on me, but I don’t know what to do. I think they’re a nice person. I just don’t know them very well and I still have a lot of unresolved trauma (both the toxic relationship from last year and the years of extensive bullying). If they ever confess should I just be direct? I do like them, I just don’t feel safe dating someone I barely know again. Should I say “sure, but not yet?” I’m really stumped.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Why people with great art talents waste their time making realistic inappropriate/vulgar/suggestive hate fanart of fictional characters is beyond me, I don't know why that's even necessary when you could be drawing actual fanart like appreciation fanart for fictional characters you like/love instead of hurting others feelings by drawing hurtful images of people's favorite characters. I've seen hateful/suggestive fanart for a great amount of my favorite Pokemon, favorite animal crossing villagers and several of my favorite Nintendo characters and such, why do artists do this? Why is this so fun to make hate art and ruin people's days, like I know you hate that character but you know there are other people who like that character right? (I really wish I could like Raymond more but I still can't forget about that disgusting NSFW fanart image I saw of him so it's hard for me to like him Y'know?)


Dude, truer words have never been spoken. I was thinking the exact same thing! But seriously, I hate to say it but I can never look at Apollo the same way again. I wish certain people would use their artistic talents for the better, but alas, I don't think it would ever happen.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 15, 2022)

Had pretty intense nightmares/stress dreams last night and woke up feeling totally drained.  Guess I should be glad that this is the first time it's happened in a while when I used to deal with this stuff more often, but eh.  I went to bed in a good mood last night and everything.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 15, 2022)

Stil said:


> I want my freedom of speech back.


It got canceled.


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 15, 2022)

tired of all the hatred in the world. just let people live if they arent hurting anybody


----------



## Holla (Mar 15, 2022)

Time change really needs to end. I don't know a soul who actually likes it. It messes with me every year.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2022)

Mail. I wonder why they resorted to only handing out regular mail every other day "lol ppl ain't sending letters so we only do actual package-type mail every day instead" Like okay hire more people then, it's not fun getting stuff later cause dumb ideas.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2022)

had to put my little kitty buddy to sleep today, she was only a year and a half


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 15, 2022)

Ori said:


> had to put my little kitty buddy to sleep today, she was only a year and a half


I'm sorry for your loss. That's tough.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 15, 2022)

Ori said:


> had to put my little kitty buddy to sleep today, she was only a year and a half


Ohh noo  I'm so sorry. I know what that's like, I lost a kitten under 1 year old before. My inbox is always open if you need or want to talk.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 15, 2022)

Ori said:


> had to put my little kitty buddy to sleep today, she was only a year and a half


Thats very very sad! I hope everything gets better


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2022)

Ori said:


> had to put my little kitty buddy to sleep today, she was only a year and a half


Omg that's so young ;; I'm so sorry *hugs*


----------



## Soigne (Mar 15, 2022)

I just found out my interview this week is with five or six people ): I mean, I've done interviews with 2 and 3 people before, but this just seems like a lot. I'm sure it'll be fine, but I am so nervous now haha. I guess big adult jobs come with big adult interview processes.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 15, 2022)

Holla said:


> Time change really needs to end. I don't know a soul who actually likes it. It messes with me every year.


It used to be necessary way back for farmers. I know that they tried doing away with daylight savings back in the 60s or 70s but switched it back due to the public feeling children weren't safe waiting for the bus in the dark.

I wasn't around back then, but I heard family members and others talk about it and how it was stopped pretty soon after.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2022)

Asperger really sucks, I hate my overthinking and mental blockage brain


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Dude, truer words have never been spoken. I was thinking the exact same thing! But seriously, I hate to say it but I can never look at Apollo the same way again. I wish certain people would use their artistic talents for the better, but alas, I don't think it would ever happen.


I know! Apollo isn't my favorite villager BUT he is most likely my favorite eagle and he might have what it takes to become a permanent resident on my island, I really love all the eagles and honestly anyone could become my favorite but it's probably Apollo anyways now to the point, when ever I try and search for cool fanart of him It's so hard to find actual good fanart the vast majority of fanart I see of him is so disgusting and suggestive like ewww how could you do this to Apollo? 
I don't know why nobody wanted to make some acceptable fanart of him and they just make him look sexy all the time


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I know! Apollo isn't my favorite villager BUT he is most likely my favorite eagle and he might have what it takes to become a permanent resident on my island, I really love all the eagles and honestly anyone could become my favorite but it's probably Apollo anyways now to the point, when ever I try and search for cool fanart of him It's so hard to find actual good fanart the vast majority of fanart I see of him is so disgusting and suggestive like ewww how could you do this to Apollo?
> I don't know why nobody wanted to make some acceptable fanart of him and they just make him look sexy all the time


I totes agree, 12-13 y/o me didn't appreciate all the suggestive fanart of him. ;-; (And I still don't.) I mean he's my fave villager and all, but I really don't see the _sexual_ appeal. I cannot fathom why people would choose _Animal Crossing_, of all things.

Anyway, changing the subject because I've had enough discussions about Internet [redacted] in my life already. Lately I've been in a bad mood, but I don't know why.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Why people with great art talents waste their time making realistic inappropriate/vulgar/suggestive hate fanart of fictional characters is beyond me, I don't know why that's even necessary when you could be drawing actual fanart like appreciation fanart for fictional characters you like/love instead of hurting others feelings by drawing hurtful images of people's favorite characters. I've seen hateful/suggestive fanart for a great amount of my favorite Pokemon, favorite animal crossing villagers and several of my favorite Nintendo characters and such, why do artists do this? Why is this so fun to make hate art and ruin people's days, like I know you hate that character but you know there are other people who like that character right? (I really wish I could like Raymond more but I still can't forget about that disgusting NSFW fanart image I saw of him so it's hard for me to like him Y'know?)


This hurts me too, except with Sterling. I was just looking up random images of him and I saw something that I sadly can't forget even if I tried. And this happened nearly a couple of years ago. I see Sterling as a villager who can be caring despite his personality. Not as someone people would view in an NSFW way. There's a reason why I'm reluctant on looking up certain villagers even though I just need a visual reference of them.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> This hurts me too, except with Sterling. I was just looking up random images of him and I saw something that I sadly can't forget even if I tried. And this happened nearly a couple of years ago. I see Sterling as a villager who can be caring despite his personality. Not as someone people would view in an NSFW way. There's a reason why I'm reluctant on looking up certain villagers even though I just need a visual reference of them.


They did that with Sterling too? But Sterling looks really friendly and sweet, how could they do that to him


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> I’m not sure how I feel about the fact that I apparently have posted in this thread 500 times in 2 years.
> Also I was teasing my bunnies with their giant bag of crunchies that came in the mail yesterday and it took them 5 seconds to eat a hole in the bottom of the bag.


Lmao same, I've posted about 200 times since this thread started. That's not counting the previous thread before this one, so all together I've probably posted at least 1000 times


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 15, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> *It used to be necessary way back for farmers.* I know that they tried doing away with daylight savings back in the 60s or 70s but switched it back due to the public feeling children weren't safe waiting for the bus in the dark.
> 
> I wasn't around back then, but I heard family members and others talk about it and how it was stopped pretty soon after.


That's actually a myth. Farmers have opposed daylight saving time from the beginning since it negatively affects their work with their livestock and results in less work being done since they need more daylight in the morning, not the afternoon/evening.

Anyways, for something that's bothering me: Waiting over an hour for something that only takes a few minutes to do sucks. A lot.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 16, 2022)

Holla said:


> Time change really needs to end. I don't know a soul who actually likes it. It messes with me every year.


They might be doing away with Daylight Savings Time in the US, a bill just passed the Senate as of today - if the US does it, hopefully other countries will follow suit!

--

Had a very graphic nightmare last night, idk why my brain does this to me


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> They might be doing away with Daylight Savings Time in the US, a bill just passed the Senate as of today - if the US does it, hopefully other countries will follow suit!
> 
> --
> 
> Had a very graphic nightmare last night, idk why my brain does this to me


Does this mean U.S.A folks can quit daylight savings time now?


----------



## Holla (Mar 16, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> They might be doing away with Daylight Savings Time in the US, a bill just passed the Senate as of today - if the US does it, hopefully other countries will follow suit!
> 
> --
> 
> Had a very graphic nightmare last night, idk why my brain does this to me



That would be good. My province (in Canada) has already passed legislation to stop changing the time back in 2020 but it will only take affect if the State of New York and Province of Quebec also do it. So we’re just stuck waiting.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 16, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Does this mean U.S.A folks can quit daylight savings time now?


It has to be passed by the House and the President, after that I think it would go in to effect next year


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2022)

Had to submit a very important application with severe brain fog. It's extremely competitive too (I know I'm up against _at least_ ten people for each of my top preferences) so fingers crossed this goes well.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 16, 2022)

just came back from the dentist and i think that was actually one of the worst experiences of my life
my teeth stilll feel super weird
the laughing gas really did a number on me thats for sure


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 16, 2022)

I want to play NHL 22 online but these wait times searching for an opponent are so long and they keep picking all star teams, lol.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 16, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> They might be doing away with Daylight Savings Time in the US, a bill just passed the Senate as of today - if the US does it, hopefully other countries will follow suit!





BrokenSanity said:


> Does this mean U.S.A folks can quit daylight savings time now?


This is not quite right. The US (except for Hawaii and Arizona) would actually be on permanent DST beginning in 2023 if that bill is signed into law. People would stop having to change their clocks twice a year, but they'd be permanently ahead an hour.

(Disclaimer: I'm not a fan of permanent DST and would rather stick to the current system than be on permanent DST, though my preference would be for permanent standard time)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2022)

This store doing a vintage drop at like noon/1pm or whatever when I work next monday, boo. Glad I did grab one piece from their latest drop, might grab some more if they still have pieces left.

Also the fact Japan seems to only be flying over Russia unless you use FedEx or stuff, or why do they only do like 3rd parties or letter-packages(I guess I could order magazines but ugh). I get the latest earthquake but before they kept blaming on rona when we all know they just don't fly over the pacific if heading for europe like wtf lol.

Aaand if this discord channel could stop using rocket science for joining pogo raids, that'd be nice.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 16, 2022)

These classes are stupid. I’m not dealing with my clients meltdown he will inevitably have when I lecture him about how to sneeze properly. No thanks. I usually just assume he’s been told before and remind him not to sneeze into the air and that would be the end of it. Also I’m tired and cold and I’ve mentally checked out of here.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 16, 2022)

im not going to say what happened today, it was a relatively small thing but i hate people so much.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2022)

I just read on the news that there is a new variant of Covid called "Deltacron". Can't say I'm surprised but I am bothered its going to cause a lot of fear mongering.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Lmao same, I've posted about 200 times since this thread started. That's not counting the previous thread before this one, so all together I've probably posted at least 1000 times


I just checked and I have 73 messages in this thread. Most times I hop by to give my condolences or suggestions. I think there were only a handful of times it was for something that was legit bothering me.


I think the last time I legit posted here was when I commented about my friend dying in a motorcycle accident. I hadn't seen them the last year or so, so it was kind of surreal to come to terms with that.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 16, 2022)

Tried to come out to a friend, there _homophobic_, i go to school with them, parents are pressuring me to go back to school, THEY DONT KNOW ABOUT ME BEING TRANS

GOD DA-






but yea its just annoying


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 16, 2022)

History class was horrid today. I had to stay in at lunch for a bit since I didn't do my homework, but I didn't really mind. It's what happened during that time. One of my classmates tried to pick a fight with my teacher, and everyone started yelling and arguing. I covered my ears the whole time, and eventually I just couldn't take it. As soon as my teacher said I could leave I ran out and started crying. I hate it when people yell. Luckily, my friend was there and they hugged me, bless their soul.
It's not fair, my classmates treat my teacher like **** and she's just doing her job. They're always not paying attention, or cutting her off, or doing things to make her mad. She doesn't deserve the hate, I truly believe that she's a great teacher. It's so sad that she has to go through this, my classmates don't do this with our other teachers.


----------



## oak (Mar 16, 2022)

I lost our only house key which really sucks cause I already lost our other spare house key. So basically I have to call our landlord and tell him I have 1 brain cell.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 16, 2022)

My brother just took my Skittles. I hate it when people take my food, especially my brother. He said, "Well I payed for it!", as if he was allowed to reach into the bag with his grubby hands. I actually gave him my money to buy it 'cause he was going to the store anyway, dude has no decency.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2022)

Feel like everything I am doing in life right now is just survival. These past few years have really messed with my mindset.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2022)

oak said:


> I lost our only house key which really sucks cause I already lost our other spare house key. So basically I have to call our landlord and tell him I have 1 brain cell.


I remember when I first moved into my flat I lost my house key on the first day lol. Luckily we had spares and I found the one I lost as I dropped it while I was at the supermarket. Still, it was a very 1-brain-cell move of mine.

--

My parcel arrived very quickly (yay) but when the courier driver dropped it off, she left it away from the door. She rung the door bell, I answered, then she dropped it on the ground, took a photo and scanned the parcel, then left. I was standing in the doorway on my knee scooter like bruh how tf am I supposed to get that as we have a step outside our front door. I couldn't reach it with my scooter, so I had to go back inside and get my crutches. I wasn't going to attempt to step out of the doorway as its a fairly high step and I'm home alone, so if I fell there would be no one to help me. So I had to use my crutches to bring it closer to the doorway, went back and got my scooter, and picked the parcel up. I should've yelled out to the delivery driver to put it in my basket for me, but I thought it was obvious that I wouldn't be able to get it standing in the doorway on a knee scooter??

Tl;dr it never ceases to surprise me who inconsiderate people can really be. Anyone out there who has a permanent physical disability, I feel so sorry for you, because this must happen so often when people don't consider your needs.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 16, 2022)

Woke up late with a migraine and now I’m rushing to get to work on time


----------



## Beanz (Mar 16, 2022)

how do i stop looking like a ****ing loser?

i don’t get how other people have so much confidence.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 16, 2022)

Beanz said:


> how do i stop looking like a ****ing loser?
> 
> i don’t get how other people have so much confidence.


You are special to me  If you have a happy heart and good positivity good things happen! Looks are nothing!!!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

-


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 16, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I got those two $50 Nintendo E-Shop Gift card things I was gonna get for my birthday, I successfully used one (thank goodness I don't need that Nintendo Account nor a Nintendo Network ID for my 3DS to buy things ) but the other one was different, the one I used had it's silver part you scratch to get the 16-Characte pin was fully covered, the other one the silver part instead was covered with "Scratch to reveal code" or whatever, so I tried to scratch it(even though I cut my nails off so I can't really scratch) but it doesn't scratch so I tried to peel it off but it got ripped off instead, now I can't see the characters for the pin, the card I'm having problems with must have been in the store for a while so the silver part was kind of messed up. I feel so worried that I basically ruined a $50 gift card, I just need $30 of funds to buy the other 3DS game I really wanted, maybe my parents will get a $35 gift card for me today?(they don't make $30 ones for whatever reason)


Bro, I hate it when that happens. Hopefully you can get a new card and buy the game. T-T


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2022)

I did a trade a Nookazon only for it be for sloppy and slow because the person who I was trading with didn't have an open plot for a villager. They came to my island and then said they had to go back because they forgot to check the plot, they came back, drop the payment, and the process was good. Then they gave me a 3 star review saying I was "rude" and "rushing" them.

First of all I told them earlier to have an open plot, even the site tells them that, but they were being stubborn. The reason is because they say they have to kick out a villager first which means to say they were unprepared. They did admit it was their first time but that didn't doesn't excuse them from not having an open plot in the first place. 

After that I just deleted my Nookazon account I cannot stand people who take so long, tries to act childish in reviews, and of course losing many brain cells to people who just can't follow simple rules. It hurts me mentally. Never doing trading on that site ever again.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 16, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I did a trade a Nookazon only for it be for sloppy and slow because the person who I was trading with didn't have an open plot for a villager. They came to my island and then said they had to go back because they forgot to check the plot, they came back, drop the payment, and the process was good. Then they gave me a 3 star review saying I was "rude" and "rushing" them.
> 
> First of all I told them earlier to have an open plot, even the site tells them that, but they were being stubborn. The reason is because they say they have to kick out a villager first which means to say they were unprepared. They did admit it was their first time but that didn't doesn't excuse them from not having an open plot in the first place.
> 
> After that I just deleted my Nookazon account I cannot stand people who take so long, tries to act childish in reviews, and of course losing many brain cells to people who just can't follow simple rules. It hurts me mentally. Never doing trading on that site ever again.


I hate Nookazon as well. Because I gave away a few free items MANY MANY people would message me like almost 100 once and I would open chat for them to be like "When is your next giveaway gimme free stuff " and I am like I WAS TRYING TO BE NICE STOP. My account is still up and people still sometimes message me. Its sad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2022)

the dollar tree has unfortunately turned into the $1.25 tree 


also still really stressed about my stagnant collectible hunt :]


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2022)

Microsoft, can you please stop bothering me to install Windows 11? Everyone I've talked to about it says it functions even worse than Windows 10, and that's quite an accomplishment. At this rate I wouldn't be surprised if I wake up one day and find out my computer just installed it by itself, in which case I'll probably have to spend hours solving all the inevitable problems that will cause.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 16, 2022)

Everyone seems to be angry lately and I’m starting to wonder if there’s something in the water. Either way, I’m trying to be positive lately and not let other people upset me, but I’m running out of cheeks to turn.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> Everyone seems to be angry lately and I’m starting to wonder if there’s something in the water. Either way, I’m trying to be positive lately and not let other people upset me, but I’m running out of cheeks to turn.


Its world problems and personal issues for the most part, but yeah it is understandable.


----------



## Neb (Mar 17, 2022)

I’m having one of those nights where I feel like something’s missing. I don’t think it’s human connection since I’m actually a little burned out from interacting with people. It’s not longing for another place either. I actually really like where I live now. Whatever this emptiness is, it certainly is present.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 17, 2022)

MapleSilver said:


> Microsoft, can you please stop bothering me to install Windows 11? Everyone I've talked to about it says it functions even worse than Windows 10, and that's quite an accomplishment. At this rate I wouldn't be surprised if I wake up one day and find out my computer just installed it by itself, in which case I'll probably have to spend hours solving all the inevitable problems that will cause.


So Windows 11 is even worse then Windows 10? That makes me glad I don't have it, my computer wants me to download windows 11 but my computer doesn't meet the requirements, yeah my computer is slow but it stills works great, why do I gotta update it?


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2022)

i feel like **** lol. i’m nauseous because i haven’t eaten, and i haven’t eaten because i’m nauseous. i’m also having a pretty bad brain fog night.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> So Windows 11 is even worse then Windows 10? That makes me glad I don't have it, my computer wants me to download windows 11 but my computer doesn't meet the requirements, yeah my computer is slow but it stills works great, why do I gotta update it?


Yeah I kept getting those pop-ups though it's been silent for a while, knocks on wood. I fee every version since 8 went downhill and 10 is absolutely the worst. I mean 8 was useable but 10 is/was the absolutely bottom-scrape **** and I don't even want to think about 11.

Also on an unrelated note, I feel way too old and not the targeted audience for this site sometimes.


----------



## Holla (Mar 17, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> This is not quite right. The US (except for Hawaii and Arizona) would actually be on permanent DST beginning in 2023 if that bill is signed into law. People would stop having to change their clocks twice a year, but they'd be permanently ahead an hour.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I'm not a fan of permanent DST and would rather stick to the current system than be on permanent DST, though my preference would be for permanent standard time)



I definitely second preferring permanent standard time. People don't realize how important it is to have sun in the morning. Much more so than the having it later at night. Not to mention certain places have already tried permanent DST and it didn't work out so they switched to permanent standard time instead.

If permanent DST happens in North America I hope they realize their mistake and switch to Standard Time not long after. Not much we can do about it though so just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 17, 2022)

If one more person tells me to go and make the most of the sunny spring weather, I will literally scream at the top of my lungs. Yes the weather is gorgeous but no I don't want to make the most of it after a very busy shift at work where all I want to do when I get home is just chill out until bedtime so I can catch up on my sleep and repeat the same routine tomorrow which will be another busy shift at work.


----------



## pochy (Mar 17, 2022)

been having a lot of realistic dreams lately, which i dont like


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 17, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> If one more person tells me to go and make the most of the sunny spring weather, I will literally scream at the top of my lungs. Yes the weather is gorgeous but no I don't want to make the most of it after a very busy shift at work where all I want to do when I get home is just chill out until bedtime so I can catch up on my sleep and repeat the same routine tomorrow which will be another busy shift at work.


But you got to make the mo-


I totally get that. Some days after work I just want to rest. Especially like you say, since you're going to be right back it the next day. I feel like I am working longer now than when the pandemic first began.


@pochy Yeah those kinds of dreams can be really weird. 

I had a dream about a year ago about two friends playing Smash Brothers with me. In the dream, they just ganged up and wailed on me. I think I was using Ike so it was hard to avoid them with him being so slow. They didn't bother to attack anyone else. Just me. So when I woke up, even though it was a weird dream about Smash, I knew right away what that dream and or my subconscious was trying to tell me. That they were actually terrible friends and I was just blocking out all of the horrible things they've done to me.

It did feel pretty crappy waking up to that realization, but I guess it was better than allowing such a relationship to continue.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 17, 2022)

I wanted to go outside today because it's really nice, but of course my parents had to ruin my good mood. They bombarded me with chores and constantly kept rubbing in the fact that they did a lot of cleaning and if we mess something up we're in huge trouble. And of course, the threats. "If you don't listen to us, you'll never be able to see your friends again." The ****?
And lately my parents don't even say hi to me when I'm back from school, they yelled at me instead. "Gee, thanks for the warm welcome. You didn't even say hi to me." I said sarcastically. Then my step-mom said, "Well you don't deserve it, so we're not gonna say hi to you anymore." The ****?? My parents really are something else. I hate to say it, but I wish they'd burn in hell. (That really is a horrible thing to say to my parents though, despite how horribly they treat me.)
And sometimes I swear that they just like getting on my nerves. I have told them on numerous occasions that I wanted a wider bed because I'm out-growing mine and I can barely turn. And what do they do? They add another mattress underneath mine to make it taller. That is the exact opposite of what I want. I hate my new bed so much. Yeah, I def don't feel like going outside today. Why do I always have to be so pissy about everything?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2022

^ Regarding my above post, I sound childish and I apologize. (Listen, I apologize for just about everything.)

Anyway, I have this one classmate that just gets on my nerves. He only wants to be my partner for projects and assignments when his friend isn't there. He also says that the only reason he chooses me is because I'm smart. He makes me do all the work, and I think I've reached my point. I can't stand him in the least. He's so lazy and annoying.

I feel that people are always so wrapped up in their **** they don't realize that other people and their friends are having a bad day too. Also, I absolutely hate typing on a mobile keyboard, which is what I'm doing right now. >:/


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 17, 2022)

So my mom needs help moving furniture and my dad is going over there to help her on Saturday night. I’m not going because as bad as this sounds, I really don’t want to. 99% of the time when I go to see her, I end up crying, getting a panic attack, or both. I’m just going to hang at my grandma’s house whenever this is going on. I hope this doesn’t take too long.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I feel that people are always so wrapped up in their **** they don't realize that other people and their friends are having a bad day too. Also, I absolutely hate typing on a mobile keyboard, which is what I'm doing right now. >:/


That reminds me of myself whenever I was in a bad mood in school. Everyone would always keep saying "Fix your face" or "Lose the Attitude" and got me even more annoyed and angry. I was still in a dark place facing a lot of personal issues and nobody seemed to care. 

Then people used to tell me I was being "over dramatic" but they don't understand why I was going through a rough time and they just gave me more flack. Its a part of my life I hate the most.


----------



## pochy (Mar 17, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @pochy Yeah those kinds of dreams can be really weird.
> 
> I had a dream about a year ago about two friends playing Smash Brothers with me. In the dream, they just ganged up and wailed on me. I think I was using Ike so it was hard to avoid them with him being so slow. They didn't bother to attack anyone else. Just me. So when I woke up, even though it was a weird dream about Smash, I knew right away what that dream and or my subconscious was trying to tell me. That they were actually terrible friends and I was just blocking out all of the horrible things they've done to me.
> 
> It did feel pretty crappy waking up to that realization, but I guess it was better than allowing such a relationship to continue.


my dream was about me visiting my grandparents. if what you say about subconscious is right, then i really should visit them again..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2022)

I would like to be more active here but I'm aware that I'm getting overzealous with this collectible hunt and I'm getting too worked up over it. I honestly wish I didn't, it's kinda pointless really. what am I getting worked up over? a little pixel icon to put next to my avatar? I absolutely adore them but it's really not worth losing my sanity over. I think I just got so close so many times just for people to say no, it's so frustrating. part of me wants to give up so badly. I don't even want to think about the upcoming egg hunt.

I think I need more time to get over it, until then I need to just stay away.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 17, 2022)

What‘s really bothering me is that I was happier than ever for a long time, until that person walked into my life and ruined everything.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 17, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I got those two $50 Nintendo E-Shop Gift card things I was gonna get for my birthday, I successfully used one (thank goodness I don't need that Nintendo Account nor a Nintendo Network ID for my 3DS to buy things ) but the other one was different, the one I used had it's silver part you scratch to get the 16-Characte pin was fully covered, the other one the silver part instead was covered with "Scratch to reveal code" or whatever, so I tried to scratch it(even though I cut my nails off so I can't really scratch) but it doesn't scratch so I tried to peel it off but it got ripped off instead, now I can't see the characters for the pin, the card I'm having problems with must have been in the store for a while so the silver part was kind of messed up. I feel so worried that I basically ruined a $50 gift card, I just need $30 of funds to buy the other 3DS game I really wanted, maybe my parents will get a $35 gift card for me today?(they don't make $30 ones for whatever reason)


So even though this was yesterday my mother got me a $10 gift card and a $20 one which is $30 total today, that's exactly what I need to afford it, the new cards she bought me work perfectly fine also they say "peel" not "scratch" that other one must have just been ruined or something but now I got the other game downloaded, so I finally have the two 3DS games I've been wanting for years and when the E-shop closes at least now I have all the games I DESPERATELY wanted before it closes. I feel so relived that's over. My father is getting my other broken-ish card checked out and maybe I can get it fixed.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> I remember when I first moved into my flat I lost my house key on the first day lol. Luckily we had spares and I found the one I lost as I dropped it while I
> My parcel arrived very quickly (yay) but when the courier driver dropped it off, she left it away from the door. She rung the door bell, I answered, then she dropped it on the ground, took a photo and scanned the parcel, then left. I was standing in the doorway on my knee scooter like bruh how tf am I supposed to get that as we have a step outside our front door. I couldn't reach it with my scooter, so I had to go back inside and get my crutches. I wasn't going to attempt to step out of the doorway as its a fairly high step and I'm home alone, so if I fell there would be no one to help me. So I had to use my crutches to bring it closer to the doorway, went back and got my scooter, and picked the parcel up. I should've yelled out to the delivery driver to put it in my basket for me, but I thought it was obvious that I wouldn't be able to get it standing in the doorway on a knee scooter??
> 
> Tl;dr it never ceases to surprise me who inconsiderate people can really be. Anyone out there who has a permanent physical disability, I feel so sorry for you, because this must happen so often when people don't consider your needs.


Here's parcel story 2: the electric boogaloo
Today, they didn't even come to the front door and must've just yeeted it over the fence, then sent a text to say it's delivered. They didn't come through our side gate as they couldn't as its padlocked, so they must've chucked it over the fence. Good thing there's nothing fragile in it lol. Once again, I couldn't get the parcel as it's even further away from the nearest door, and there's the problem with steps again. Oh well, at least the parcel wasn't visible to the public who could steal it. I'll have to get someone to get it for me later on lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2022)

I know this is a forum mainly focused on Animal Crossing, but I need to vent about Gran Turismo 7 right now. I'll try my best to keep things simple. An update came out recently where they've deliberately nerfed the payouts you get from winning races after people discovered the optimal grinding method. It was already horrible to begin with and it's made even worse, most likely to push people into paying for microtransactions. For other games, server maintenance results the online aspects unavailable for some time. For Gran Turismo 7? It heavily requires an internet connection *just to be able to play single player content.* With the servers down for hours way beyond what was planned, the game has literally become unplayable. This is something you'd hear in a free to play game. Not a full priced game that I paid $90 Canadian for. There's many more problems I'd like to mention, but I'll leave it here for now.

I pretty much grew up playing Gran Turismo. This series is the whole reason why I like cars so much. This series is the whole reason why I'm able to identify numerous cars on the road based on their appearance, whether it's a supercar or an every day grocery getter. This series is the whole reason why I listen to so much jazzy music. Heck, I'd even go as far to say that it saved me from getting into an accident when locking up my brakes would lose my ability to steer during the first snowfall of last year.

I can't describe in words of how disappointed I am right now as Sony and the devs butchered this game to the ground. Of all games that gotten tainted with the gripes of modern gaming today, it had to be this one. I was so excited leading up to the release. I waited so long for this game. I was so happy thinking it would return to what the older Gran Turismo's were best known for. But no, it had to be tarnished really badly by shoving microtransactions and altering game mechanics to make people buy it.

Unless there's a significant change for the better, I'm not talking about Gran Turismo 7 ever again from this point on. In fact, I might not touch the game at all or even considering returning it, and that shatters my heart. Never had I taken out a game from the now playing section of my signature so quickly. I'd rather play GT Sport and set up my PS3 and PS2 again to play the older games, assuming the latter console still works. What a sad day for me.

*TL;DR: Gran Turismo 7 is ruined and has possibly sent the series downhill real quick.*


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm looking for the "What's the Last Movie You've Seen?" thread because I wanted to talk about Turning Red, but I can't find it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2022)

I really want to get a PS5 but those things are too expensive and its hard to even find them at my local stores because they all keep saying "We are sold out" Its one of the reasons I haven't bought much new games lately. I've been too busy replaying the games on the switch and its really starting to get repetitive.


----------



## skweegee (Mar 18, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I know this is a forum mainly focused on Animal Crossing, but I need to vent about Gran Turismo 7 right now. I'll try my best to keep things simple. An update came out recently where they've deliberately nerfed the payouts you get from winning races after people discovered the optimal grinding method. It was already horrible to begin with and it's made even worse, most likely to push people into paying for microtransactions. For other games, server maintenance results the online aspects unavailable for some time. For Gran Turismo 7? It heavily requires an internet connection *just to be able to play single player content.* With the servers down for hours way beyond what was planned, the game has literally become unplayable. This is something you'd hear in a free to play game. Not a full priced game that I paid $90 Canadian for. There's many more problems I'd like to mention, but I'll leave it here for now.
> 
> I pretty much grew up playing Gran Turismo. This series is the whole reason why I like cars so much. This series is the whole reason why I'm able to identify numerous cars on the road based on their appearance, whether it's a supercar or an every day grocery getter. This series is the whole reason why I listen to so much jazzy music. Heck, I'd even go as far to say that it saved me from getting into an accident when locking up my brakes would lose my ability to steer during the first snowfall of last year.
> 
> ...


It really is sad that so many great franchises are falling to this level thanks to the ever-growing greed of these game companies.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 18, 2022)

Of course Disney is rebooting Cheaper by the Dozen.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

The bus is gonna be here soon. I'm ready but my brother won't give me a mask, even though I really need one. How am I supposed to get on the bus with no mask?? Whenever _he_ needs one I give one to him. Told you he has no decency, that kid.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2022)

Been really crap weather yesterday and today, big stink cause I really was in the mood to do stuff both days, but yeah rainy and windy weather + going in stores or just for a walk = big no no.

Also got supposed tax return papers, I love how I always have to pay back like 10-20 bucks because I actually work, lol.


----------



## Plume (Mar 18, 2022)

I've been holding back tears every day. I'm tired of the bad news. I feel like the world is getting weirder and weirder. Learning about all of the suffering is getting to me.

And now I regret buying our condo. We had neighbors move in above us, and it's so fricken' loud. I would be able to deal if they didn't wake up at 5am, and stomp around in what sounds like hard work boots until they leave at 6:30am. Their sounds are barely different from how it sounded when the workers were renovating! The constant interruptions in my sleep have me feeling groggy for hours. I'm so tired. I put off a lot of work this week because of it.

I need to confront them, but I haven't even met them. I'm so awkward that most people assume I hate them upon meeting me, so that isn't encouraging. I'm so nervous about this.

edit: also, two more FLCL seasons? please please pls no more, the last two were a complete affront to the franchise


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

Some kids at my school are making really gross and incestuous remarks about me and my brother, which I cannot say. I told him about it and he was just about as disgusted as I am. My dad wasn't bothered and told me to "ignore them", and my IRL friend said the worst thing: "Ayo, I think your brother has a crush on you, [my name]." WHAT THE ****?!?! It honestly feels like they don't understand how freaked out I am about this.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

My parents bought a bunch of junk food, but they're not giving any to us because "we don't deserve it" and because "we're gonna eat it all in two days". The worst part is the 50-box of Timbits lying right there on the table. ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2022)

Mail company. I don't know if they actually drive out to pick-up places on Saturdays or they are just trolling by keeping it at the hub. I knew they did drive out back in 2020 when I did order from the US so who knows but still arrgh, I just want to go there, lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 19, 2022)

My left earbud is louder than my right earbud and it’s kind of weird. It’s not a big deal, but I don’t know _why._


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> My left earbud is louder than my right earbud and it’s kind of weird. It’s not a big deal, but I don’t know _why._


Ughh that sucks  I'm sorry bro.

Or when they start making buzzing sounds because the cord is damaged or stuff. :/ Or when only one works because same cord reason erghh.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 19, 2022)

i'm lowkey annoyed the residents we were assigned to last thursday weren't endorsed properly. wasted 5 hours at the OPD waiting for patients only to realize the high-ups (interns) were already handling them. we were only told _after_ the OPD had closed that it was possible to shadow the interns so we could still have a case to report. now all my plans next week are messed up because i have to reschedule my duty at the OPD. hopefully i get resched to monday, but I'm not too sure since two of us wanted a monday resched and the residents ideally wanted only one resched per day.

i want to buy something online and i have the means to, but something at the back of my mind is telling me i dont deserve retail therapy until i've properly finished my OPD duty. I couldve been finished last thursday had there been no miscommunication hhhhhhh.

also, it is so god damn HOT here. i've showered twice already and am going to shower for the third time today in just a bit. i hate turning on the aircon because of electricity bills, but man oh man i am so icky and sticky.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> i want to buy something online and i have the means to, but something at the back of my mind is telling me i dont deserve retail therapy until i've properly finished my OPD duty. I couldve been finished last thursday had there been no miscommunication hhhhhhh.


If you can afford it and you know you want it, do it. I don't know how many times I missed stuff I wanted cause I overthought it. You deserve it!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 19, 2022)

I am _so_ sick of my brother. He just slapped my face _again_, and has the audacity to say that it was _my_ fault because _I_ was trying to "aggravate him on purpose". And now he's calling me a baby, but it feels like he slapped me extra-hard and it hurts.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2022)

Day 9 since testing positive for COVID-19, still getting positive LFTs and my throat is beyond irritated. Fed-up and bored. I've an extremely busy week ahead, so Miss 'Rona can go away now. Going to email my supervisor if I still test positive tomorrow and see if he's comfortable with me coming in to get caught up on work on Monday, because government guidelines say it's okay for me to go back to work from Day 10 even with a positive test but I don't want to put others at risk. I work under expert virologists and parasitologists so trust their judgement over the government, if I'm honest! 

Is ordering pizza a good solution to being sad? No? Sod it, I'm doing it anyway.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> snip


I was actually wondering how you felt about the game, cause I know you were super excited for it, and I've been seeing lots of videos on yt about how messed up it is and how it's basically online-only and just littered with microtransactions. I can't imagine how disappointed you must be. I wish game companies would stop being so greedy and actually do their loyal fans a service.



there's so much I want to do and so little time and energy to actually do it lol


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 19, 2022)

Hey you can't go wrong with pizza! It's my go-to meal when I just don't want to bother making something and depending where you get it, it can be pretty good! Didn't know you caught covid. Hopefully you start feeling better soon!

@Shellzilla_515 It feels like a lot of games are going that way. Heck it even feels like Nintendo is doing that with the Switch since they just recently added more Switch profiles/pfps that cost like a quarter each or something (from what I heard?) Not going to buy any of them tbh. Or how they half-baked the NSO+membership and pushed out the N64 games where they played worst than the original. How do you manage to do that? Where was the game-testing and quality control?

I watched a video recently of someone who talked about Red Dead Redemption 2 online and how Rockstar killed it. Can't remember the specifics, but you can collect materials and money in the game by doing various activities or killing enemies. Eventually they nerfed the loot you can get to the point that trying to obtain anything in the game was nearly impossible unless you spent an active year trying to grind for it. Or pay a lot of real money for in-game currencies to get said content.

It sucks when a company gets too greedy for its own good. Sorry to hear about your childhood series being ruined. It's sort of how I feel about those Nintendo mobile games. I think NH would be a lot better if there wasn't PC 'competing' with it.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 19, 2022)

I drove for the first time today. Now I know why I was scared, lol. Everything turned out to be alright, but I was so worried about my dad‘s car. xD


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 19, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I drove for the first time today. Now I know why I was scared, lol. Everything turned out to be alright, but I was so worried about my dad‘s car. xD


Driving a car is just like riding a bike. You just got to do it a lot of times until you are comfortable with it. You'll get better with each day you practice! We've all been there.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 19, 2022)

Made the mistake of falling down a rabbit hole of horrific news articles.  Really shouldn't have clicked on the first one to begin with.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 19, 2022)

I know things in the world have been pretty rough these past couple of years. With the whole pandemic crisis going on, everything on the news just seems to be so negative these days, getting a job is a lot of harder these days I just feel stuck right now. There are things I had planned before the pandemic even happened, but I just don't wanna do it. Maybe because I'm experiencing like emotional exhausting where sometimes whenever I try to find stuff to do, I tend to feel nothing. One moment I'm enjoying myself doing my favorite the thing and next thing I feel bored. I do things around the house but even that doesn't make me feel any better.

I tell myself "You have to take it easy, you can't be forcing yourself to do everything at once" but I just can't help it. I'm the type of person who tends to get stuff done a lot quicker and then I realize I have a lot more time to spare, but even that doesn't help. I know people always tell me "If you do this it will make you feel better" but to tell you the truth I don't feel anything. I don't know its maybe because I've grown up in such a toxic environment and I've become numb to everything. Sometimes forcing myself to be happy only damages my mental health and it just makes me feel miserable. The point I'm saying is that I feel bored everyday and I know stuff that is going on is out of my control and there is nothing I can do about it, but it sucks how this is making me feel right now.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 19, 2022)

Spoiler: tw: religious talk and fearmongering that might cause paranoia.. its a really lengthy vent



i love my mom. i really do love her a lot.. but i wish that she'd stop trying to fearmonger my siblings and i. last night, she went on a tangent about how soon, the devil will come and torture people for 3 days. she went into complete detail about how if my siblings and i don't learn how to pray and if we keep sinning, then we will be among those who will be tortured and killed. she's absolutely freaked the hell out of my 10 year old sister, who quite literally cried herself to sleep because she was afraid. she yelled at me for not knowing how to pray properly. she woke me and my sister up and yelled at us for not praying before we slept. i don't know why she's like this.  /SPOILER]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2022)

two of my fanfics were written in my BlackBerry memos and I have no way of getting them on my computer since the charging port is busted (I have to use a different blackberry to charge the battery) and bc it's so old I can't get on any websites or send emails (it gives me a security error). so I guess I'll just have to copy them down into a word document on my computer, which I hate to do cause it takes soooo long ://////


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> two of my fanfics were written in my BlackBerry memos and I have no way of getting them on my computer since the charging port is busted (I have to use a different blackberry to charge the battery) and bc it's so old I can't get on any websites or send emails (it gives me a security error). so I guess I'll just have to copy them down into a word document on my computer, which I hate to do cause it takes soooo long ://////


Could you just screenshot it and then get one of those image to text translations?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Could you just screenshot it and then get one of those image to text translations?


blackberry curve can't take screenshots lol, it's a pretty primitive smartphone. besides I can only fit like 6 lines of text on the tiny screen so it prob wouldn't be worth my time


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was actually wondering how you felt about the game, cause I know you were super excited for it, and I've been seeing lots of videos on yt about how messed up it is and how it's basically online-only and just littered with microtransactions. I can't imagine how disappointed you must be. I wish game companies would stop being so greedy and actually do their loyal fans a service.


Dang, those kinds of videos reached you? Honestly, I'm happy so many people are calling out Sony and the developers of _that_ game (I don't want to say the name anymore and it hurts ). There is a boatload of issues that have been exposed when the servers went down for over a day. Without it, only arcade mode and music rally are available to play. I can't even access my garage of cars because of this. I can't participate in single player race events. I can't customize my cars and tune them up. I can't buy cars from dealerships. It pretty much showcases how much of the game players actually have access to, especially for those who bought it physically like me. The reason why they're doing this is to avoid having people hack their save files, but is it worth it when only a very small percentage of them does it? And besides, you can't access the online features anywayif you're running on outdated hardware to do so or something like that.

Microtransactions are basically predatory to consumers and try to pressure them psychologically to buy them. A recent patch released literally *almost two weeks after the game came out* had race payouts significantly nerfed when they're already bad to begin with. Even with so many people refusing to cave in, there will always be a small percentage of players called 'whales' that are willing to pay microtransactions just to get what they want, showing that these predatory tactics work. Admittedly, GT Sport has microtransactions too, but they work differently. You would pay real money to get a specific car if you wanted to. But it was easy to go around that because the races actually give out a decent amount of in-game credits. In _that_ game, you pay microtransactions to acquire additional in-game credits without the grind, _not_ to acquire cars directly. This is a huge problem when a car is priced in the millions. I looked at the playstation store and did a bit of math. Assuming you are to buy a 12 million credit car using only real money, you'd have to fork over *at least $120*. *That's well over the price of the game, which is $90 that I paid for. *That's downright ridiculous and wrong.

There's a game feature new to the series that's basically locked behind RNG: Engine swaps. There are roulette tickets you can get that are severely rigged and it's ridiculous to pretty much lock a game feature behind it. Bug, you may know that a Volkswagen Sambabus exists in _that_ game. It's possible to swap out its stock engine for a Porsche engine that can put out significantly more power. Imagine going roughly 250km/h in that thing. It would be scary in real life, but I would be laughing my butt off right now if it wasn't locked behind RNG. And I'm sure it'd make you laugh too.

I hope you don't mind the lengthy reply, Bug. I've pretty much grown up playing Gran Turismo and it's the reason why I like cars so much. To see it in a state like this made me feel so betrayed on a whole other level. I honestly can't look at the game cover without feeling sad, because it has some stuff that are genuinely good, but I can't support predatory pracitces like this. I might get back to playing _that_ game IF things turn around for the better, but I'm not holding my breath for it. It's made me very hesitant buying Gran Turismo in the future, if it'll even get another one at all. Money and greediness deserve to get thrown in the dumpster fire.



TheDuke55 said:


> @Shellzilla_515 It feels like a lot of games are going that way. Heck it even feels like Nintendo is doing that with the Switch since they just recently added more Switch profiles/pfps that cost like a quarter each or something (from what I heard?) Not going to buy any of them tbh. Or how they half-baked the NSO+membership and pushed out the N64 games where they played worst than the original. How do you manage to do that? Where was the game-testing and quality control?
> 
> I watched a video recently of someone who talked about Red Dead Redemption 2 online and how Rockstar killed it. Can't remember the specifics, but you can collect materials and money in the game by doing various activities or killing enemies. Eventually they nerfed the loot you can get to the point that trying to obtain anything in the game was nearly impossible unless you spent an active year trying to grind for it. Or pay a lot of real money for in-game currencies to get said content.
> 
> It sucks when a company gets too greedy for its own good. Sorry to hear about your childhood series being ruined. It's sort of how I feel about those Nintendo mobile games. I think NH would be a lot better if there wasn't PC 'competing' with it.


Yeah, I'm pretty miffed that the added Switch profiles are basically locked behind the online subscription which is ridiculous. It another way enticing people to subscribing for the online services. Gaming in general have been slowly shifting from game companies giving fun to being greedy and trying to squeeze pennies out of us. It's very sad indeed that Gran Turismo is heading down this path.

A lot of people around the world are barely getting by and things keep going up in cost. We paid for our game consoles, paid for the game, paid for the online service which is garbage to begin with, and potentially microtransactions if we simply just cannot wait. What more do they want?!?! Obviously, very few game developers especially the indie developers are different and we should support them since they focus on making games that are actually fun to play. I hate money and greediness.

*Thank you to the both of you replying to my post. I'll say that I still love the Gran Turismo series, but that game is a complete disgrace in my eyes and to the series itself. My passion for cars hasn't waned at all after what happened and I'll continue to keep that passion strong.*


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 19, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> The reason why they're doing this is to avoid having people hack their save files, but is it worth it when only a very small percentage of them does it? And besides, you can't access the online features anywayif you're running on outdated hardware to do so or something like that.


So in order to battle the 5% they punish everyone. Makes sense. Why is everyone in charge these days so stupid. I just don't get if I am noticing things more as of late or those in charge are really just getting stupider.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 19, 2022)

I have this problem where if I make one mistake or even get corrected I’ll start doubting myself or my abilities. I don’t know. I wish I wasn’t so sensitive when it comes to certain things. It only happens with certain things though. Like things I take pride in.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Dang, those kinds of videos reached you? Honestly, I'm happy so many people are calling out Sony and the developers of _that_ game (I don't want to say the name anymore and it hurts ). There is a boatload of issues that have been exposed when the servers went down for over a day. Without it, only arcade mode and music rally are available to play. I can't even access my garage of cars because of this. I can't participate in single player race events. I can't customize my cars and tune them up. I can't buy cars from dealerships. It pretty much showcases how much of the game players actually have access to, especially for those who bought it physically like me. The reason why they're doing this is to avoid having people hack their save files, but is it worth it when only a very small percentage of them does it? And besides, you can't access the online features anywayif you're running on outdated hardware to do so or something like that.
> 
> Microtransactions are basically predatory to consumers and try to pressure them psychologically to buy them. A recent patch released literally *almost two weeks after the game came out* had race payouts significantly nerfed when they're already bad to begin with. Even with so many people refusing to cave in, there will always be a small percentage of players called 'whales' that are willing to pay microtransactions just to get what they want, showing that these predatory tactics work. Admittedly, GT Sport has microtransactions too, but they work differently. You would pay real money to get a specific car if you wanted to. But it was easy to go around that because the races actually give out a decent amount of in-game credits. In _that_ game, you pay microtransactions to acquire additional in-game credits without the grind, _not_ to acquire cars directly. This is a huge problem when a car is priced in the millions. I looked at the playstation store and did a bit of math. Assuming you are to buy a 12 million credit car using only real money, you'd have to fork over *at least $120*. *That's well over the price of the game, which is $90 that I paid for. *That's downright ridiculous and wrong.
> 
> ...


dude 250km/h is like 155 mph, the normal top speed of a VW Sambabus is like 60-65 mph so yes I would also be laughing my ass off  

also I follow a few ppl on youtube who talk about gaming news and one of them has made like 2-3 videos about how bad GT7 is (he actually just released this video recently talking about it) so I'm aware of it in that sense. I really hate games that pressure you to spend money in order to enjoy it, I have actually stopped playing games (or completely avoided others) which require more than the base cost of the game to play. I can justify paying a few dollars on a game like Pokemon GO or Pocket Camp, where it's just a luxury and you don't necessarily need it to enjoy the game, but when you have to start paying like $30+ just to get something you should be able to get through normal gameplay/grinding, that's really messed up.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2022)

Wow so Japan Post finally admitted they can't ship everything to certain countries because fuel prices... Lmao you could just have written that from start instead lol.

Like I only want like 3 magazines so I can probably send it as a letter this time but.. bruh.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 20, 2022)

My leg is so sore


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm feeling under the weather less than a month after feeling the exact same way for 48 hours or so. What's weird is it seems to occur around that time of the month and if it continues every month I'm going to have to see a doctor incase it's something more serious or I'm going through the early menopause which can happen to a very small percentage of women under 40. It doesn't help that I've been exhibiting some of the symptoms associated with the menopause; hot and cold flashes, joint & muscle ache and slight mood swings.


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2022)

Chris said:


> Day 9 since testing positive for COVID-19, still getting positive LFTs and my throat is beyond irritated. Fed-up and bored. <snip>


Day 10 and finally got a negative test.  
Throat and chest still hurts and feel generally rundown, but at least it means I can go into the city and get some work done. I have a half day tomorrow anyway so that will be a nice way to ease back into it. 



TheDuke55 said:


> Hey you can't go wrong with pizza! It's my go-to meal when I just don't want to bother making something and depending where you get it, it can be pretty good! Didn't know you caught covid. Hopefully you start feeling better soon!


I did end up ordering pizza! Made my evening significantly better.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 20, 2022)

I don’t like when you’re trying to take a down day and be sad for a little, and someone’s trying to force positivity down your throat as if you have to be happy 100% of the time. I’m mostly positive but it’s okay to have a sad day. I don’t let sadness control my life but let me have a sad day. It’s even more annoying because this person is 16 and is extremely happy which is great, but he doesn’t see any of the bad with life.


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2022)

Removed.


----------



## gigii (Mar 20, 2022)

the fact how i went to the island in acnl and i put my prounouns (she~they) in my bio thingy that every1 can see and this hacker guy put me in the void bc of my prounouns. he basically he hated the fact that i have "they" as 1 of my prounouns. also in the islands this guy blamed me for "removing his royal crown" when i didnt. idk what wrong w/ ppl on the island


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2022)

woke up from a nap feeling nauseous, dizzy and with stomach upset. not the greatest end to my last day of spring break.


----------



## deana (Mar 20, 2022)

Bad day at work today, didn't get to eat anything until 8pm and then when I do my stomach feels upset


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 20, 2022)

Starting tomorrow for the next couple of weeks I'll be training someone. The good news is I'll finally have this account off my hands and wipe my hands of the dirt. The bad news is training really takes the life out of me so I'm going to be very tired. Also won't be able to listen to my favorite streamers or do much non-work activities when I do catch a break.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 20, 2022)

I really hate when someone in my family brings up my past just to make me look bad. Its really something I have to deal with every week.


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2022)

xara said:


> woke up from a nap feeling nauseous, dizzy and with stomach upset. not the greatest end to my last day of spring break.


just threw up. i think i might have food poisoning.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2022)

xara said:


> just threw up. i think i might have food poisoning.



Oh no, that's terrible.  I hope you're able to get some help quickly and feel better.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2022)

I've felt so tired and drained lately, and just generally down in myself. I don't have the motivation to do anything.

I'm also literally counting down the days until I get my cast off and can hopefully start walking again. Like I want it so badly. Just a slice of normality would be great.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 21, 2022)

xara said:


> just threw up. i think i might have food poisoning.



Oh no!  Hope you feel better soon xara.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 21, 2022)

Still feeling under the weather and honestly I hate it because for some odd reason it makes me feel like some sort of failure. I haven't told a soul how unwell I feel because last time I did everyone thought I was just worried when I wasn't so I know if I said something this time I'd get the same reaction. I'm just tired of feeling tired, feeling hot one moment and cold the next and feeling like I'm going to vomit as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2022)

Sometimes I think I should go cut my hair shorter to even out the parts still a bit shorter but then I also get painfully aware that it took ages for the longest part to grown down to my shoulders


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2022)

I woke up at a decent time this morning but I wasn't feeling well for some reason so I went back to sleep and kept waking up repeatedly until I felt okay, now it's 11am lol 

also im craving an m&m flurry for some reason but if I'm not feeling well I prob shouldn't be eating ice cream


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2022)

Had to admit defeat today and call in after returning home from the movies & waking up with intense nausea. I know I'm probably going to get scolded for the short notice, but that's one of the reasons why the lab lead's there; as a replacement. I don't get why they act so inconvenienced when it's about two hours for set-up to start production anyhow, as the lab lead would long be there by then.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 21, 2022)

All Apple services are down .—-.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2022



Alienfish said:


> Asperger really sucks, I hate my overthinking and mental blockage brain


Mooooooooood


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2022)

I was supposed to receive the results of a three-week course I sat in January by February 21st at the latest.

It's now March 21st and the results still aren't out. No point in me following-up with the course coordinator, because someone else already has and was privately told they'd be out by the end of the last week, but clearly that never happened! But it's irritating that it's a month late and they haven't bothered to communicate with us.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 21, 2022)

My entire body is lagging today. I’ve been stretching out my arms and I’ve been getting weird looks, but I need it. I wish I could sit and stretch my legs, but I don’t think that would go over too well.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 21, 2022)

My dad went to help my mom move furniture. Well, I didn’t actually go because we don’t get along. 99% of the time when I visit her, I either cry, get a panic attack, or both. Because of this, I avoid it as much as possible. 

Well apparently she was drunk out of her damn mind and she says “oh I don’t think my daughter likes me very much, let’s make a new one.” I don’t know how to feel, lol.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 21, 2022)

my mom after throwing out my makeup products and hair extensions: 

not only was i still using them, but she did it for no reason... without my knowing!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2022)

ugh I wish I was working right now, I hate having no money at all 

I still haven't heard back from the hiring manager so ig I'll have to go in this friday afternoon to talk to her, reeeeeally need the income lollll


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

I am waiting for someone to text me, and I feel like it’s not going to happen.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2022)

There's some construction going on about a block away, but whatever they're using is making an awful low-pitched rumbling noise and vibrating the house. I guess I'll just try to block it out with music lol


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 21, 2022)

i hate EVERYTHING!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ugh I wish I was working right now, I hate having no money at all
> 
> I still haven't heard back from the hiring manager so ig I'll have to go in this friday afternoon to talk to her, reeeeeally need the income lollll


I don't really know what you are looking for, but grocers are always hiring. It could be something until you land something better, but still I don't know if you're looking for any type or some kind of career based on a field you studied ect.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't really know what you are looking for, but grocers are always hiring. It could be something until you land something better, but still I don't know if you're looking for any type or some kind of career based on a field you studied ect.


well my biggest problem is that I'm autistic and I can't work full time, nor can I work at jobs that require constant interaction or being around large crowds (which basically eliminates places like walmart, kroger, meijer, etc). that unfortunately really limits my options 
I'm a music major and I'm doing an internship with a local symphony right now, but it's not a paid internship so in the meantime I need to find _something_ to have some kind of income.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well my biggest problem is that I'm autistic and I can't work full time, nor can I work at jobs that require constant interaction or being around large crowds (which basically eliminates places like walmart, kroger, meijer, etc). that unfortunately really limits my options
> I'm a music major and I'm doing an internship with a local symphony right now, but it's not a paid internship so in the meantime I need to find _something_ to have some kind of income.



Have you considered being a stock person? Certain jobs have shifts where you're stocking the store either early morning or late at night (I feel like I've seen Michael's ads where they want you in before the stores actually open) so you're not interacting with customers, you're just stocking the shelves. Or maybe a job where you're in the warehouse instead? Away from the customers.

I just wanted to throw that out there since not all big name store positions are cashier! And I'm sure they'd accommodate you by ensuring that you're never called up to cash. I had a friend who worked retail but she was solely placed on stocking shelves because cashier work was too overwhelming.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 21, 2022)

i got braces today (which im happy about) and there is so much pressure on my teeth now and they’re so sensitive but i know that’s what they’re supposed to do. i am in spain without the s


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> Have you considered being a stock person? Certain jobs have shifts where you're stocking the store either early morning or late at night (I feel like I've seen Michael's ads where they want you in before the stores actually open) so you're not interacting with customers, you're just stocking the shelves. Or maybe a job where you're in the warehouse instead? Away from the customers.
> 
> I just wanted to throw that out there since not all big name store positions are cashier! And I'm sure they'd accommodate you by ensuring that you're never called up to cash. I had a friend who worked retail but she was solely placed on stocking shelves because cashier work was too overwhelming.


I've considered that, and if the job I'm looking at falls through for whatever reason that's probably what I'll look into. only other problem is that the city which I live in does not have very good opportunities like this (for instance, the local Meijer is only hiring a "greeter" atm, no other position). if I lived in the city in which I'm interning (or the place where my brother lives) I may actually have a better chance at finding a job.

the worst part about all of this is I feel like i'm basically completely alone in my job hunt, I don't have any connections around here and the few times someone recommends a job it's either not available in this area or it's something I can't do :,,,,,)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 21, 2022)

I got into a huge argument with my online friends. They were saying all these hurtful things and got so mad at me, and they told me that we weren't friends anymore and I started crying. And about two minutes later, they're like: "Oh my god I'm sooo sorry, let's be friends again", which really ticked me off. A few minutes ago, they were saying "Okay have fun letting go of our months of friendships, I'm gonna block you now, have a nice life ", and now they suddenly change their mind?? I think the whole thing started because I was telling another online friend of mine about how they (unintentionally) made me upset with what they said or whatever, and that online friend told the other... So I'm mad at the both of them now. But the worst part is that I had to tell my parents about it, they confronted me and forced me to tell them what's wrong otherwise they wouldn't leave me alone. I hate it when they do that. So I told them, but bent the truth a little and said that they were school friends. They don't want me having any online friends, they're gonna find out and I'm gonna be in so much trouble...


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 21, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 22, 2022)

first world problem but there's some shoes I'm thinking of buying but I can only get them online and not in store. I know it's risky to buy shoes online but i'm so tempted right now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2022)

I accidentally spilled choco milk on my computer keyboard yesterday and now the keys are sticking really bad, the B key is pushed in and won't even pop back up. but ofc I have literally no money so I can't just go get a new one, or even a used one


----------



## Pop-tart (Mar 22, 2022)

I ran out of my meds a couple of weeks ago and haven't had a chance to pick up more and I am mcfeeling it. Losing my mind a little bit.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 22, 2022)

Last night I caught the stomach flu from my siblings and I got only a little bit of sleep, I felt nauseous and in pain the whole time. Woke up sore with a throbbing headache and still nauseous, plus I'm missing school and have to cancel teaching guitar today because I'm sick.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> Last night I caught the stomach flu from my siblings and I got only a little bit of sleep, I felt nauseous and in pain the whole time. Woke up sore with a throbbing headache and still nauseous, plus I'm missing school and have to cancel teaching guitar today because I'm sick.



Oof, sorry to hear, friend.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 22, 2022)

I know more people who currently have Covid now than when we were in the height of pandemic in both 2020 and 2021. So thank you Boris Johnson and his idiot cronies in parliament for thinking there wouldn't be a drastic spike in cases because abolishing all the law/rules is the best way to get back to our pre-pandemic lives.


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 22, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I know more people who currently have Covid now than when we were in the height of pandemic in both 2020 and 2021. So thank you Boris Johnson and his idiot cronies in parliament for thinking there wouldn't be a drastic spike in cases because abolishing all the law/rules is the best way to get back to our pre-pandemic lives.


where im at, covid tests arent free anymore and most people arent wearing masks so im expecting a big spike soon as well since people are more likely to spread it if they dont test/quarantine :C


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2022)

Pogo, **** you excellent curveballs throws.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 22, 2022)

Just thought about a friend that is in the military and wrote him. No answer yet. Man I really hope he's alright considering everything is going on


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 22, 2022)

Of course my step-mom has all the time in the world to watch her cheesy drama shows, and yet she doesn't have the time to watch Turning Red with me. It really sucks, especially since she's always telling me about how we never spend time together. I give her an opportunity and she declines it.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 22, 2022)

i have the worst communication skills! im literally terrible at talking!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2022)

i wonder if i'll ever feel better


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 22, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> Last night I caught the stomach flu from my siblings and I got only a little bit of sleep, I felt nauseous and in pain the whole time. Woke up sore with a throbbing headache and still nauseous, plus I'm missing school and have to cancel teaching guitar today because I'm sick.


Ouch, that is rough. Just drink a lot of water and get some good rest. Hopefully you feel better soon!



xSuperMario64x said:


> I accidentally spilled choco milk on my computer keyboard yesterday and now the keys are sticking really bad, the B key is pushed in and won't even pop back up. but ofc I have literally no money so I can't just go get a new one, or even a used one


See what you can do with a damp toothbrush maybe? Or a Q-tip/tooth pick. Anything to get in there and loosen it up. And be careful with drinks near the keyboard. I never put drinks near mine since I know with my luck that I will spill it.


----------



## aawtolkien (Mar 22, 2022)

Currently my family is split up and I’m hoping to come across a resolve that will bring us back together. Life is hard sometimes…


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 23, 2022)

My niece has issues….I feel so disgusted and heartbroken right now. I hope that my sister does take her to therapy.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 23, 2022)

I have a song that is stuck in my head right now. It’s just the same phrase over and over again. I‘m going crazy if that doesn’t stop.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

I woke up this morning thinking it was Saturday and I almost slept in. I hate it when my brain does this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> See what you can do with a damp toothbrush maybe? Or a Q-tip/tooth pick. Anything to get in there and loosen it up. And be careful with drinks near the keyboard. I never put drinks near mine since I know with my luck that I will spill it.


I've honestly never had a problem with this before, and I've had my desktop since 2016. I just like smacked the glass with my hand and it flew 
if I can't get it cleaned up I can honestly just get another keyboard from goodwill or smth, though I think I can clean it.



as for what's bothering me rn, I feel excessively tired this morning after doing stuff all day yesterday. this is why I can't work full time, if I'm gonna work 8+ hours in a day then I need the next day to recharge. that's why I wasn't doing well in school anymore the older I got, kid me could do anything but adult me is like "please I'm so tired I need a breakkk"


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 23, 2022)

I'd personally see if you could find a new keyboard before going to look at a consignment shop/second-hand thrift shop. The Goodwill stores where I am from are very nasty when it comes to the electronics. They were trying to sell a monitor that had the stand snapped off, so it was just a jagged plastic piece. Like someone would buy it to stab a vampire in its sleep.

You could end up getting a keyboard (if it's hypothetically there) with more wrong to it or in a worst state of filth. People normally don't end up giving away their perfectly good stuff at those stores. They 'donate' their trash most times.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I'd personally see if you could find a new keyboard before going to look at a consignment shop/second-hand thrift shop. The Goodwill stores where I am from are very nasty when it comes to the electronics. They were trying to sell a monitor that had the stand snapped off, so it was just a jagged plastic piece. Like someone would buy it to stab a vampire in its sleep.
> 
> You could end up getting a keyboard (if it's hypothetically there) with more wrong to it or in a worst state of filth. People normally don't end up giving away their perfectly good stuff at those stores. They 'donate' their trash most times.


luckily the local goodwill has a 7-day return policy if the purchased item doesn't work or if you just want to exchange it. I would rather try that than buy a new one cause I have basically no money so anything above like $5-6 is out of the question


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 23, 2022)

Yeah I get that. Give it a go with cleaning it first so you can save yourself the hassel and money. Just unplug it, use a old toothbrush if you have one, some Q-tips/toothpicks, and maybe a very sharp thin point on a knife. Depending how much milk you spilled on it, it's going to start to smell really bad. So you're going to want to do it sooner than later.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah I get that. Give it a go with cleaning it first so you can save yourself the hassel and money. Just unplug it, use a old toothbrush if you have one, some Q-tips/toothpicks, and maybe a very sharp thin point on a knife. Depending how much milk you spilled on it, it's going to start to smell really bad. So you're going to want to do it sooner than later.


I got most of it out already, most of the keys are fine, just a few are really stuck and some other are kinda eh so I'll go in and clean them out.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 23, 2022)

The girl who was almost finished with her training and going to take my account I've been covering quit today out of nowhere. I'm so ****ing pissed off. That was weeks of training wasted. I was finally going to get some of this workload off of my hands. I've been getting a bad night's sleep the last two days so I'm super irritable right now. What a way to start the day. I want to go home.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2022)

Kinda regret this after work invitation especially since they booked some hipster IPA beer hall. I hope they have other stuff cause I hate IPA beer with all my soul. Oh well at least I got to work in town, can't stand being my usual place on Thursdays since that stupid gnome think it's alright to come in and unpack some books, maybe have lunch and then leave. Like why the **** do you even come out here -_-


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Kinda regret this after work invitation especially since they booked some hipster IPA beer hall. I hope they have other stuff cause I hate IPA beer with all my soul. Oh well at least I got to work in town, can't stand being my usual place on Thursdays since that stupid gnome think it's alright to come in and unpack some books, maybe have lunch and then leave. Like why the **** do you even come out here -_-


The last after work invitation I passed on and I'm glad I did. They managed to somehow get kicked out of Applebee's lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 23, 2022)

Nervous about the doctors


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2022)

Just been feeling kind of depressed and disconnected from people lately.

Also, every other night I keep having nightmares of someone killing me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The last after work invitation I passed on and I'm glad I did. They managed to somehow get kicked out of Applebee's lol.


Lmaooo that sounds mildly entertaining. I mean I don't mind going out but I don't like big companies. I guess I can sit there and look beautiful lmao.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 23, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Also, every other night I keep having nightmares of someone killing me.


That sounds scary, I hope it stops soon!


----------



## paleogamer11 (Mar 23, 2022)

I am bothered by any reference of members of the VTuber agency hololive production with their family name before their given name. I understand that this is typical in Japan, where the agency originated from, but the country uses both the Eastern and Western formats, and my rule with nations like these is that I use the format that I’m more used to and comfortable with. That said, I go with the Western name format that is used almost exclusively (with I’m sure several exceptions I don’t mind) in the U.S.A. where I live. Ergo, whenever I see a reference to the other version, I get mildly annoyed.
However, I am most bothered if this is inconsistent. This confuses me a lot and I was weirded out when I saw Korone Inugami formatted the other way around for the first time ever. Previously, I only knew her with the placement I’m more used to, so this “plague” persisting has been annoying me for as long as I remember. I remember this also happening with Amelia Watson when I first saw her name, which was in the reverse as well. And then, it was inevitable. 
The worst offender of this pet peeve is with how Calliope Mori and Gura Gawr are credited in “Q”. One is with the Western version and the other with the Eastern version. I think this is so inconsistent and I don’t even remember anyone referring Gura with both parts of the VTuber’s name in the order I prefer. If this sounds like a gripe, it is. So much so that I deny what is considered the official format. 
The cherry on top to this annoyance of a trivial problem is that seeing this would make me feel forced to format my name that way WITHOUT a comma in between. At least use a comma when doing this because I will become weirded out for the rest of my life as that is the only way for me to accept putting a surname before the first. This conclude what is bothering me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2022)

Ugh, I should really save a salary or two so I can get a proper phone. I really dislike my current one and I regret ditching iOS for Android (sure Android uses tons of phones but I don't like the interface and system much). I got my current cheapo-peepo OnePlus cause I really needed a phone back then and didn't have a lot to spend at the time either but yeah paying cheap you get cheap. Sure the battery is good but that's about it aside the built-in alarm widget on screen(which does not help cause I still check the Clock app lol).


----------



## oak (Mar 23, 2022)

I spilled a jug of milk in my cars truck a couple days ago when I went grocery shopping and I did my best to clean it out but I wasn't too worried. Well this morning I go and get into my car and it smelled like something died in there. Literally my partner and I couldn't stand to sit in the car. I went back out front with bleach and cleaned the whole trunk again and now my car smells like decaying milk and bleach. It's really bad.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

The students here make school a living hell, plus all the schoolwork is overwhelming me. All this unnecessary stress about popularity, having a lot of friends, being rich, etc. at my school is ludicrous, and yet I still worry about it.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 23, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> The students here make school a living hell, plus all the schoolwork is overwhelming me. All this unnecessary stress about popularity, having a lot of friends, being rich, etc. at my school is ludicrous, and yet I still worry about it.


I managed to get through high school literally without any friends. My most dreaded words in school were “get with a partner.” I’d just sit there with a blank stare and the teacher would have to pair me with a group. It was so embarrassing. I’ve never had this issue at work. Once you graduate and get into working, it’s definitely a more mature world…


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 23, 2022)

it was raining outside today and my bag full of food ripped at the bottom the moment i got inside


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm feeling very angry right now. After reflecting on what happened, I'm even angrier at myself to the levels I can't describe. I so hate hate hate myself. And Wednesdays can bugger off.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 23, 2022)

I have a migraine for the 4th day in a row and I can not deal with this pain anymore


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I'm feeling very angry right now. After reflecting on what happened, I'm even angrier at myself to the levels I can't describe. I so hate hate hate myself. And Wednesdays can bugger off.


I totes agree about the Wednesday thing. It's usually when I'm just d o n e by then and it reminds me that it's only the middle of the week... Also, why is it spelled like that?? Little kid me had such a hard time spelling it for the longest time.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 23, 2022)

NVM ^^


----------



## Dim (Mar 23, 2022)

Nvm lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 23, 2022)

I don't think you can make bread in a rice cooker.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 23, 2022)

How do you live rather than just “survive”


----------



## jadetine (Mar 24, 2022)

Just cannot let go of this anger and it’s keeping me from falling asleep. What makes my frustration worse is that I am totally at fault and this situation would be fine if I made my thoughts and expectations clearer, but I just did not sit my butt down and plan things out. I have had so little time to myself, and the lack of quiet is really messing with my inner peace. People just need so much from me, but I want a quiet, selfish day of achieving my own goals and enjoying my own hobbies without the well-being of others slipping off the rails. 
Deep breath.
Tomorrow is a new day and another chance to get things right. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 24, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> How do you live rather than just “survive”


Money.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 24, 2022)

Nevermind


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2022)

Who cares.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 24, 2022)

I am still positive with Omicron.. *I WANT TO GO OUTSIDE*


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 24, 2022)

My jaw is bothering me. It hurts and locks in. It’s been doing that for a couple of years now, it didn’t really get worse, it actually got a little better. I never went to see a doctor, and I probably should at some point, but I hate doctors and I‘m scared of the treatment.


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2022)

Bad decisions were made last night. I'm too hungover to get the train home so I'm holed up in Starbucks with a book waiting for the worst of it to pass. On the upside I got a really cute girl's number.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 24, 2022)

Spoiler: …



i feel like an intrusive parasite and obnoxious. I feel like I’m not good enough for friends around me. In the moment im okay but when i think of it afterwards i feel like what i said and did was stupid. sometimes i wish i was quieter and didn’t talk all the time to people and say unnecessary things. I should learn to control myself but really its my personality and how do i change that?

too bad sometimes i feel people like my personality, loud and ‘fun’, but honestly i think my conscious personality is too much


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 24, 2022)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Spoiler: …
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to have a similar problem, but if it’s your personality, that’s just the way you are. No need to change that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2022)

stupid cat is in heat for the 73rd time this year and she keeps waking me up at all hours of the night so I really just don't feel well rested this morning 
and despite calling to have her taken in like in January, her appt isn't until May 2nd so yay I get another month and more of this bs! 

also might try my new anti-anxiety med for the first time today bc the cat yawling nonstop makes my anxiety act up really bad for some reason.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2022)

Didn't sleep well because I slept without my medicine.  Sigh... ready for another long day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2022)

took my meds before I ate bc I had to leave for a bit and I didn't want to forget them, but then I immediately started having really bad acid reflux 

I should prob talk to my doctor abt this, I've been dealing with indigestion flare ups a lot lately and I really hope it's not bc I have a stomach ulcer


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 24, 2022)

I am so tired of being exhausted all the time oh my goodness


----------



## Beanz (Mar 24, 2022)

i have a D in science all because i was missing a few stuff. the teacher was gone last week and i gave the substitute the assignment, he stapled it and gave it back a day later. i was all confused because my actual teacher didn’t ask for it the next day and i assumed that the substitute had marked that i did it. i talked to my regular teacher today and i had to give her the assignment back and she finally marked it. but now im missing the ed puzzle (it’s a  website where the teacher can assign a youtube video to watch and you have to answer questions along with it) I DID THE ED PUZZLE THOUGH. so now i need to do it again since she said she restarted it all just for one person who missed a few questions and wanted to get 10/10

also i have a D in math bc of a quiz. im sure my tutor is going to yell at me when we do corrections.


----------



## oak (Mar 24, 2022)

The old milk smell in my car is evolving. Time for round 2 of bleaching my trunk.


----------



## deana (Mar 24, 2022)

Spoiler: death



My grandma passed away suddenly and I am stuck in the city away from my mom who surely needs me right now 

No need to reply to this please


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2022)

It was actually a nice after work but god damn all those IPA pale ale something beers. At least they had like a couple not that, and good food.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 24, 2022)

oak said:


> The old milk smell in my car is evolving. Time for round 2 of bleaching my trunk.


I have a very stinky antique chest that over the course of testing every known odor removal, I finally got it down to almost unnoticeable. Vinegar, coffee grinds, and baking power/soda helped kill the stink a little. Also sunshine during a sunny day is good. I'm not sure if you know where the stink is from or if you know where you spilled it, but if you do, then spritzing some vinegar in that area may help. Or wetting the trunk carpet and then sprinkling a modest portion of power (and then sucking it up when it's dry could help) The power absorbs the wetness and also pulls the odor in with it.

Good luck with your battle!


----------



## oak (Mar 24, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I have a very stinky antique chest that over the course of testing every known odor removal, I finally got it down to almost unnoticeable. Vinegar, coffee grinds, and baking power/soda helped kill the stink a little. Also sunshine during a sunny day is good. I'm not sure if you know where the stink is from or if you know where you spilled it, but if you do, then spritzing some vinegar in that area may help. Or wetting the trunk carpet and then sprinkling a modest portion of power (and then sucking it up when it's dry could help) The power absorbs the wetness and also pulls the odor in with it.
> 
> Good luck with your battle!


Thanks for the tips, imma try vinegar next. Surprisingly there's no carpet in my trunk (cause I previously pulled it out due to moisture issues) and when the milk jug leaked in my trunk a few days ago, it only went all over the metal bottom. I cleaned it up immediately but the milk is somehow lingering. Hopefully I'm not stuck with a stinky car forever.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 24, 2022)

oak said:


> Thanks for the tips, imma try vinegar next. Surprisingly there's no carpet in my trunk (cause I previously pulled it out due to moisture issues) and when the milk jug leaked in my trunk a few days ago, it only went all over the metal bottom. I cleaned it up immediately but the milk is somehow lingering. Hopefully I'm not stuck with a stinky car forever.


If that is the case, just pop the trunk during a clear sunny day and let sunshine and nature take its course. That's what helped pull out all of the stinkiness in the fibers of the antique wooden chest. I haven't given it a smell test in a while, so I'm kind of dreading that lol. But it knocked it down from old musty farts and death to a slight must that's almost unnoticeable.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 24, 2022)

my teeth seem to be going crooked again.. about 9-10 years after getting my braces taken off  fffffffffffFFFFFF


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2022)

i haven’t heard from a friend of mine in close to 48 hours, and that isn’t like them at all. they’re an online friend and live in las vegas, so i have no way of checking on them. i’m hoping that they’re just tired or busy with work as that usually prevents them from responding for longish periods of time, but i don’t know. i just hope they’re okay.


----------



## Neb (Mar 24, 2022)

I glanced at an old man on the street and he yelled “say one word to me and I’ll hit you.” As I walked away he called me a slur. This isn’t even the first time I’ve been called that word this week. A few days ago I was standing by a wall and a guy in his thirties called me the same thing. Homophobia really is everywhere.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 24, 2022)

Sometimes I feel like it will be all worth it at the end…..but sometimes I just think I made a big mistake. It’s too early to tell, but the exhaustion, worry,  and stress right now is on an all time high.


I’m not a person who does this. I like things all planned out.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 24, 2022)

Maybe it is my fault, but I am tired of my time being considered less valuable than others'.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 24, 2022)

Migraine. My sister gave me a gift card to get a massage I think it’s time to use it.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 25, 2022)

I was trying to get to know a person better that I really liked, and at first I thought she liked me, too. I don’t wanna be the only one to try and keep the friendship alive though, so I thought I‘ll wait and see whether she will text me this week. She hasn’t done it so far.

At work people are assuming I can take calls, but I really can’t. It’s not that I am scared of the call itself, but I just don’t have enough knowledge yet to answer people‘s questions.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

the job opportunity I talked abt last week is out the window bc they were only hiring a position on Monday from 9am to 3pm with no semi-long breaks (which I can't do 1. because autism and 2. I have a dog and my disabled mom to take care of) so uhhhhhh yeah 


guess all I can do for now is go back to the craft store I applied at a while ago and see if they have any hours available for me to work.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 25, 2022)

I feel so down, depressed and demotivated lately. I cried myself to sleep last night, and it's been a very long time since I've done that. I'm sick of living like this. I want some sense of normality back. I want my old life back.


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 25, 2022)

i cant wait to have some space. im really sad, but i know its for the best and should have happened a while ago. i know ill be able to live and be myself and im so happy for that but im sad about letting go of the possibility that things will get better. i know i cant control anyone elses behavior but i really thought things would improve. theyve been going well for the most part, but of course it always goes back to the same thing again. i shouldve called somebody but i never do despite the warnings. idk why i cant love and protect myself more. needed to keep taking melatonin throughout the night just to stay asleep and of course in my dreams everything is wonderful. now its time to start another work week in this house with you. i love you. i hate this. i dont understand why life has to be this way. i know i deserve better though. i just feel really sad


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> guess all I can do for now is go back to the craft store I applied at a while ago and see if they have any hours available for me to work.


update on this, I went to the craft store and they are, in fact, still hiring, so I gave the manager my name and number so when the hiring manager gets there she can give me a call. really hoping that they hire me, I'm only looking for part-time hours so even if I can only work like 10-14 hours per week that's better than not working at all.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 25, 2022)

my life's absolutely spiraling out of control. I don't know what to do anymore things keep happening and tbh I'm terrified, like genuinely scared. I didn't know how good I had it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2022)

Update on the DPD crap. Apparently I was supposed to pay cause it was a more expensive/larger package... I remember getting a similar before when I ordered a coat and a jacket but I don't believe that they were *that* expensive anyway, whereas the other package went through. Sigh I'll pay I just want my stuff


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 25, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> I feel so down, depressed and demotivated lately. I cried myself to sleep last night, and it's been a very long time since I've done that. I'm sick of living like this. I want some sense of normality back. I want my old life back.


Hope things get better for you over there. I also have been demotivated and feeling like this so I want you to know you're not alone. Take some time to breathe and fall apart a little so you can heal 


Neb said:


> I glanced at an old man on the street and he yelled “say one word to me and I’ll hit you.” As I walked away he called me a slur. This isn’t even the first time I’ve been called that word this week. A few days ago I was standing by a wall and a guy in his thirties called me the same thing. Homophobia really is everywhere.


why can't people keep their thoughts to themselves instead of insulting a very swag person like you? smh the fact that people can't act mature just because they see someone that isn't like them makes me question humanity. you deserve better :>


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 25, 2022)

I can’t find my drawing pen. And I didn’t show up to class yesterday because of my migraine and didn’t call in so idk if I’m going to get into trouble. Also didn’t eat breakfast this morning.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2022)

Ori said:


> - snip -



Sorry to hear this, Ori.  I can relate in some ways.  If you ever need an extra person to talk to, my DMs and VMs are open.


----------



## deana (Mar 25, 2022)

Got in to a huge argument last night, on top of everything else. Straight-up not having a good time


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm suddenly freezing to death in my own room and I can't warm up fast enough


----------



## justina (Mar 25, 2022)

Sigh even though that was not my fault it totally ruined my day ugh… some people


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2022)

i had plans to go see one of my favourite comedians today. today was supposed to be a good day, and instead it’s ending early with me in tears and asking to be taken home. i feel so wretched physically, mentally and emotionally. i don’t think i’ll be getting over this for a while. 

i can’t handle my parents yelling, especially when they’re in such close proximity to me and i have no way of getting away or blocking it out. it makes me feel like a trapped animal. i can’t handle school. i can’t handle the fact that my friend has been MIA for well over 48 hours now, and i have no ****ing idea why, where they are or if they’re even okay/alive, and i have no way of finding out. there’s nothing i can do, and i’m scared. 

i needed this to be a good day. i needed to take my mind off of ****, and now i just ****ing feel worse. with how much **** keeps going wrong, it’s really starting to feel like i’m a curse who keeps cursing everyone else around me. it feels like i deserve it. it feels like i’m being punished for something, but i really don’t know what. i am completely and utterly alone no matter how much people might say otherwise when i make posts like this, and it sucks. i’m on my own.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 25, 2022)

really difficult day today and i don’t know if i can take having the two jobs i have right now any longer haha. sounds kind of dumb to consider leaving one of them (both in the line of work i want to be doing) to work at a cafe or as a server, but i’m really just not making enough money between the two of them to justify working every single day of the week. i’m tired.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 25, 2022)

Soigne said:


> really difficult day today and i don’t know if i can take having the two jobs i have right now any longer haha. sounds kind of dumb to consider leaving one of them (both in the line of work i want to be doing) to work at a cafe or as a server, but i’m really just not making enough money between the two of them to justify working every single day of the week. i’m tired.


A few years back I stepped up in a position for a job I had. It gave me a lot more hours, pay, and the time was perfect. I'd get up admittedly super early, which kind of stinks, but would also get off between 1-3PM. It left me with a lot of hours in the day to fill so I got 3 other jobs.

I made a lot of $ doing that, but honestly those two years were a blur because of the amount of work I was putting in. I don't know if I would ever do that again. I can totally relate to what you're saying. Maybe you should consider stepping down from one of the jobs for a bit to recharge? That's what I had to do with a few of mine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

people really out here thinking that executive dysfunction is simply another word for laziness, but I've been pacing the house for like an hour now because I know I need to eat something but my exec dysfunction is so horrible today that my mind just won't let me eat :,,,,,)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2022)

Nevermind, doing better now.


----------



## Neb (Mar 26, 2022)

I’m too harsh on myself when it comes to foreign languages. I got a 98 on my final and yet there’s still this part of my mind that thinks I’m bad at it. Some of the reason why I feel this way is because Japanese has so many components to keep track of. It’s also because I keep watching people on YouTube who have near perfect speaking and reading skills. I need to find a way to focus purely on my own progress. If I do that I could notice my skills improving without constantly comparing myself to people who have spent over a decade on the language.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 26, 2022)

I’m having trouble sleeping tonight. Just thinking about stuff.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 26, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 26, 2022)

Wtf?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)

So one package is still stuck in Denmark and the other is stuck in the Netherlands even though I paid the customs fess. Great.


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 26, 2022)

.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 26, 2022)

my mom never listens to me. she just dismisses me and refuses to continue the conversation, even if i'm right about something. im so tired. this was supposed to be a fun weekend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2022)

I really hate to think that there are very likely people out there who say stuff like "oh everyone these days is doing digital art and I (or someone else) am still doing traditional so I (or they) am automatically better than those lazy digital artists."

like people who think that digital art isn't "real art" clearly haven't a single clue as to what art even is.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 26, 2022)

I need to go find my pen later. I know it’s at home somewhere because I haven’t taken it anywhere. I just need to look harder I suppose.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 26, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I was trying to get to know a person better that I really liked, and at first I thought she liked me, too. I don’t wanna be the only one to try and keep the friendship alive though, so I thought I‘ll wait and see whether she will text me this week. She hasn’t done it so far.


UPDATE: She finally texted me.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 26, 2022)

Heaven help me if my blood tests come back normal because _oh my God this ridiculous. _I worked a full day yesterday (I'm usually part time) and I am exhausted. Fell asleep by 10:30 last night (and tbh I could've fallen asleep earlier) and yet I've still slept all. damn. day. Its 2pm and I feel like I could still sleep some more.

It's ridiculous. It's not like a little bit sleepy it's I'm getting headaches sleepy, my eyes are sore sleepy, I can't focus on anything sleepy. It's terrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)

Older people who think they need to share their (work) life wisdoms all the time. Like unless you're gonna help me stfu thank you.

Or when they ask why I don't like being on photos.... like.. bruh.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 26, 2022)

I've been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes as I'm typing this in the hospital.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2022)

my dad is making my anxiety really bad, and when I'm anxious I get stressed. I had to eat something but when I'm stressed I feel like any amount of eating is too much and I always feel gross. it really sucks 


also kinda trying to get back into NH but for some reason it's just stressing me out more than it's relaxing me. I think it's too overwhelming for me to play regularly anymore. really makes me want to just go back to New Leaf or the OG on gamecube.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I've been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes as I'm typing this in the hospital.



Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that.  I know someone else in my life who has diabetes, and it isn't fun at all.  I'm hoping you can pull through.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 26, 2022)

Books are pretty pricey, which makes acquiring a new book to read a very rare occasion for a book lover with no efficient way of making money. I only have enough money for one Dog Man book, how am I supposed to choose which one to buy?  And assuming that I can cover a tax (and shipping fee if I buy it online) with a measly $15, too. :[


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 26, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really hate to think that there are very likely people out there who say stuff like "oh everyone these days is doing digital art and I (or someone else) am still doing traditional so I (or they) am automatically better than those lazy digital artists."
> 
> like people who think that digital art isn't "real art" clearly haven't a single clue as to what art even is.


Both have their cons and pros and their fair share of skill-sets needed. I really should look into getting a tablet and see what program is best for digital art. I've always worked traditionally, but it'd be nice to test myself digitally now that the tech is so much more advanced.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 27, 2022)

made the mistake of wearing the wrong socks the other day when I went for a walk and they rubbed in to the back my feet and now it hurts to walk

i also keep losing things. first my good dice and my passport, now I can't find my wireless headphones


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 27, 2022)

Today is going to be a loooooooong day thanks to the clocks going forward an hour.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also kinda trying to get back into NH but for some reason it's just stressing me out more than it's relaxing me. I think it's too overwhelming for me to play regularly anymore. really makes me want to just go back to New Leaf or the OG on gamecube.


Basically what I felt with NH, I mean it was kinda bad from start, then nothing happens and then everything happens so it was really stressful for me as well. I did think NL was that too but on the other hand you had most from start let alone the WA update...


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 27, 2022)

Think I'm getting sick again. I can barely swallow without cringing or it hurting. I'm so cold, my body aches, I can't stop sneezing T^T

My coworkers mom passed away recently, so I can't exactly call off either. There's nobody that can cover me :^(


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

time zones do suck especially when people live in australia D:


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 27, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Basically what I felt with NH, I mean it was kinda bad from start, then nothing happens and then everything happens so it was really stressful for me as well. I did think NL was that too but on the other hand you had most from start let alone the WA update...


I feel like the music they choose clashes with the theme that its intended to be. At least, this was the case for me. I still don't like the music, but I just deal with it.

And I agree, I hate time zones. Even a 2-3 hour difference is a pain. I have friends over on the west coast who always want to do game meet ups when it's like 10 at night for them, so that's 12-1 my time and I have work the next day at 3. So often I don't even get to join them.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel like the music they choose clashes with the theme that its intended to be. At least, this was the case for me. I still don't like the music, but I just deal with it.
> 
> And I agree, I hate time zones. Even a 2-3 hour difference is a pain. I have friends over on the west coast who always want to do game meet ups when it's like 10 at night for them, so that's 12-1 my time and I have work the next day at 3. So often I don't even get to join them.


I hated NL's music more but yeah NH weren't that great either lol.

Yeah luckily those TBT neighbourly games do have good EU options but I hate when they moved eg. fair trivia to like midnight/1am my time, there's no way I could have done that lol. And yeah when US people ask like are you free this time, like no usually I sleep at 3 am lmao.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 27, 2022)

I want to throw some food in the air fryer, but my dad has to have his cooking equipment in the way. -_-
He also will not stop talking about talking me and my brother out to California when he knowns **** well I am not cut out to travel halfway across the country .---.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 27, 2022)

I am once again exhausted and frustrated because of it. Tuesday can't come fast enough to get my blood tests done.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2022)

if my parents don't get their phone bill caught up by April 1st then my phone won't work anymore, T-Mobile is shutting down their 3G and apparently that's all my phone can use (which confuses me bc I figured a Galaxy S7 would have access to 4G but idk). hopefully if my phone is out of commission for however long that's not when the hiring manager at the craft store decides to call me.

so that's fun


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 27, 2022)

I bought for myself several pairs of socks, put them in my own laundry basket and they disappeared... Just saw mom wearing identical socks as the ones I just bought but she insists they are her own that she bought a long time ago... I guess I just have to buy new ones then 
Plus I found one sock in my basket that is not mine and the rest of the family say it's not theirs either.... Mystery...


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 27, 2022)

Fear.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2022)

I've an important deadline in 10.5hrs and my stomach has decided now is the time to get angry with me. Come on body please cooperate.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 27, 2022)

Now I am being relied on to bring in an important package tomorrow (cymbals to be specific). .-.

This may not seem like something that would put stress on someone, but I am worried if it is gonna be heavy.  Plus, we have a glass door, so it can be a pain to get things in since the door has to be held open, but I won't be able to, since I am using my hands for the package. ._.


----------



## oak (Mar 27, 2022)

My new rabbit Leo has such bad urine scald from sitting in a cage from his past owners. He's already healing but I feel bad for the little guy.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 27, 2022)

Never mind, lol. They’re working now for some reason.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 27, 2022)

I lost one of my favorite pairs of earrings and I'm real sad about it. The good news is that they're currently 50% off on etsy.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> I lost one of my favorite pairs of earrings and I'm real sad about it. The good news is that they're currently 50% off on etsy.


I know what that's like. When I was younger I had some earrings that my grandma gave me, and she specifically told me NOT to lose it. I did anyway, and I was so upset. It's a good thing that the earrings you want are on sale, though! ^^


----------



## lana. (Mar 27, 2022)

i put on a new screen protector on my phone because my last one was so broken…. five seconds after i put it on, i dropped it and it has a big crack in it


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 27, 2022)

how many days until i move on im tired of being upset. of course pms happens right now too


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 28, 2022)

Apparently I’m not going to survive the zombie apocalypse because I don’t drink enough water


----------



## Neb (Mar 28, 2022)

I’ve had little energy to be social recently and I feel like a bad friend to it. Some of it comes from school burnout, while the rest is from feeling like something is missing from my life. I hate feeling this way, but nothing seems to be helping.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 28, 2022)

My mum won't stop calling me Sheldon. I've never even seen the damn show.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2022)

I'll go into more detail of what happened to me. Last week Wednesday I was feeling really sick so much so that I had trouble breathing. I told my mom to call 911 because was seriously  wrong with me. The ambulance came and took me to the hospital.

This is where the doctor told me that my blood sugar was really high around 550. That was when I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. I felt so depressed and awful that this happened to me. I've been spending like 5 days in the hospital recovering but I am making good progress and feeling better.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 28, 2022)

I got so little sleep last night, around two hours. Okay, so I may or may not have played on my 3DS and drew in my sketchbook that time. And there was a wolf spider in my room and I was too paranoid to sleep, but I'm always restless on Sunday nights anyways. But I don't want to go to school today. ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2022)

so despite not having much energy to do it I may have to see if I can take RLC commissions for art bc my dad is **** with finances and we're basically gonna be flat broke for the next two weeks and I really need money for groceries


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 28, 2022)

.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 28, 2022)

Yeah... Just going to leave this here.


----------



## Dim (Mar 28, 2022)

Some people in my house don’t understand the concept of taking our dog outside so she doesn’t go all over the floor.


----------



## oak (Mar 28, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I'll go into more detail of what happened to me. Last week Wednesday I was feeling really sick so much so that I had trouble breathing. I told my mom to call 911 because was seriously  wrong with me. The ambulance came and took me to the hospital.
> 
> This is where the doctor told me that my blood sugar was really high around 550. That was when I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. I felt so depressed and awful that this happened to me. I've been spending like 5 days in the hospital recovering but I am making good progress and feeling better.


So glad you're feeling better, that must have been a scary day for you.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

Squidward said:


> My mum won't stop calling me Sheldon. I've never even seen the damn show.


If that's TBBT then you haven't missed anything, it does suck and especially with portraying Asperger -_-


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 28, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> Apparently I’m not going to survive the zombie apocalypse because I don’t drink enough water
> View attachment 435112


Well, how else are you going to avoid getting a cramp, as a zombie horde chases you at the most inopportune time?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> If that's TBBT then you haven't missed anything, it does suck and especially with portraying Asperger -_-


throwback to the time in HS when I was voted "most likely to be the next Sheldon Cooper"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> throwback to the time in HS when I was voted "most likely to be the next Sheldon Cooper"


I'm sorry man  

Also some people on neopets stop saying you're interested in non-UC pets when you're not sheesh.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 28, 2022)

2 years ago my male kitten passed away today


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 28, 2022)

i think i might have sleep apnea..
like i woke up and was coughing like crazy because i couldnt breathe well.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> 2 years ago my male kitten passed away today



I'm so sorry to hear this, KittenNoir.  Our third cat, Tucker, passed away a couple years ago, and was also a male cat.  He had been abused by some humans as a kitten, but was very sweet.  This is why we only have two cats now.  I hope your kitty is in a better place now.   

(This is Midoriya btw)


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 28, 2022)

Venti said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, KittenNoir.  Our third cat, Tucker, passed away a couple years ago, and was also a male cat.  He had been abused by some humans as a kitten, but was very sweet.  This is why we only have two cats now.  I hope your kitty is in a better place now.
> 
> (This is Midoriya btw)


I’m sorry to hear about your kitty Tucker  Our kittys are both playing in heaven together in peace and happiness


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2022)

Spoiler



I got a questionnaire for  potentially serving in jury duty, very likely won't be able to do it bc I do have mental health issues as well as issues from autism/ADHD like sensory processing disorder and getting tired really easily/quickly.

but now I gotta go through the hassle of talking to my therapist, having her send notes to my family doctor, and having him create a cover letter to request an exemption. what fun


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2022)

Even though I am home from the Hospital I lost most of my strength and I feel weak.


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> 2 years ago my male kitten passed away today


i’m so sorry, death anniversaries are the absolute worst. my kitty passed away back in november, and if each month that passes by feels like a punch to the gut, i don’t even wanna think about how painful the first year anniversary will be. pets deserve a much longer lifespan. 

i can tell how much you love him, and i just know you gave him the best life possible. sending lots of love and hugs your way, and my pms are always open if you ever need or want to talk.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 28, 2022)

Disney is rebooting the Full Monty. Pretty sure that was a all male strip show.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 28, 2022)

xara said:


> i’m so sorry, death anniversaries are the absolute worst. my kitty passed away back in november, and if each month that passes by feels like a punch to the gut, i don’t even wanna think about how painful the first year anniversary will be. pets deserve a much longer lifespan.
> 
> i can tell how much you love him, and i just know you gave him the best life possible. sending lots of love and hugs your way, and my pms are always open if you ever need or want to talk.


Thank you @xara  I also send love and hugs to you as well I am always here to talk too


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 28, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gotten summoned for jury duty many times and I'm not even old. But all of the times I have gotten a letter, when it came time for the trial the night or so, it was cancelled or I wasn't needed due to them not needing A-G of a person's first word/last name. Who knows, you could just get lucky that way to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I've gotten summoned for jury duty many times and I'm not even old. But all of the times I have gotten a letter, when it came time for the trial the night or so, it was cancelled or I wasn't needed due to them not needing A-G of a person's first word/last name. Who knows, you could just get lucky that way to.


I suppose I could get lucky but I would rather not take a chance. I would be okay with doing it if I knew in advance that the trial would only take like 5 or less hours, but if it's any longer than that I'm basically screwed lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 29, 2022)

-


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2022)

Feeling better now thanks to my longtime friend and my partner.  I also had some more tasty madeleine brownies.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 29, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> If that's TBBT then you haven't missed anything, it does suck and especially with portraying Asperger -_-


Yeah, I heard it was problematic. And incredibly unfunny.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2022)

Squidward said:


> Yeah, I heard it was problematic. And incredibly unfunny.


it really is but both of my parents love it. I think it's absolutely insufferable, not even the Star Trek references are enough to make me have any kind of interest in the show (and that's saying something because I really like star trek).



I wish I could go a single day without having to battle against my paralyzing executive dysfunction lol

	Post automatically merged: Mar 29, 2022



BrokenSanity said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I recently made a Pinterest account about 3 days ago and today was the day I decided to start pinning stuff, all I was doing was pinning ACNH fanart of villagers onto my board from google, maybe it was my laptop lagging but sometimes when I was pinning stuff it wouldn't save when it said saved to board and I when to check my board and it wasn't there, I decided it doesn't update that fast so I refreshed it a few times and it still wouldn't show up so I logged out of Pinterest but my computer isn't loading that I wanted to log out so I just clicked close tab, go and clear my cache and browsing history and go log on to Pinterest aaaand my pins are on my Pinterest but it put some more then once so I needed to remove them(I don't want it twice...) after that I go back to pinning more things, I was on google because that was where I was looking for images and I was gonna pin this adorable fanart of Cousteau and Croque together and when I tried it said something like "pin couldn't be saved, learn more" so I clicked learn more and it went to my Pinterest account saying my account is de-activated and they will send me an email with more details, I go to my email and Pinterest says they banned me for "Spamming" spamming? please tell me what I was spamming I didn't know Pinterest had such a sensitive spam filter jeez, I'm sorry if my pinning and needing to refresh and go clean my browser like twice just to get my pins added to my board was spamming, sorry for jamming up the traffic or whatever their ticked off at. I can always go email them asking them to reactive my account because I believe I've been suspension wrongly, but then I'm suppose to give them a very good reason why and proof and all that, what am I suppose to prove? Are they really gonna believe that? And if they did I read Pinterest usually takes 7-10 days to respond back to your email(haha not on weekends) so I need to nag them a bunch just for that? They said I was suspended not banned but I'm declined access to WWW.Pinterest.com now, whatever I'll just stay banned, Pinterest was the first ever social media account I ever had, thanks for the warm welcome...


that's so weird bc I've been using Pinterest since like Oct 2017, not as a social media account but just to save pins/pics/memes/fanart/etc. that I like, and I've never encountered any issues with it. that's really annoying that you have to deal with that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2022)

Squidward said:


> Yeah, I heard it was problematic. And incredibly unfunny.


It is on many levels and also gives a lot stereotyping people who actually has Asperger and makes people think everyone is like that. As Super Mario said not even pop culture stuff are fun there.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 29, 2022)

i found out today that the company i interviewed with a week or so ago is moving on with another candidate, which is fine! that happens all the time!! it makes even more sense that they would want to choose someone who already lives in the city where the position is!!! but i am still sad about it.

kind of went into a self-deprecating spiral after i got the call. what do i even really want to do? keep working, or go back to school? where would i go to school? for what? what kind of job do i want? i like what i do now, but it doesn't pay very well. going back to school could help with that, but i'm worried i'm going to make the wrong choice. i've only been out of college for two years and i'm not quite sure i want to go back for my masters.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 29, 2022)

I did my blood test today which I'm happy about!! But now I'm anxiously awaiting the results and I'm very nervous my doctor will call and be like, "so I've got some bad news"


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 29, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I recently made a Pinterest account about 3 days ago and today was the day I decided to start pinning stuff, all I was doing was pinning ACNH fanart of villagers onto my board from google, maybe it was my laptop lagging but sometimes when I was pinning stuff it wouldn't save when it said saved to board and I when to check my board and it wasn't there, I decided it doesn't update that fast so I refreshed it a few times and it still wouldn't show up so I logged out of Pinterest but my computer isn't loading that I wanted to log out so I just clicked close tab, go and clear my cache and browsing history and go log on to Pinterest aaaand my pins are on my Pinterest but it put some more then once so I needed to remove them(I don't want it twice...) after that I go back to pinning more things, I was on google because that was where I was looking for images and I was gonna pin this adorable fanart of Cousteau and Croque together and when I tried it said something like "pin couldn't be saved, learn more" so I clicked learn more and it went to my Pinterest account saying my account is de-activated and they will send me an email with more details, I go to my email and Pinterest says they banned me for "Spamming" spamming? please tell me what I was spamming I didn't know Pinterest had such a sensitive spam filter jeez, I'm sorry if my pinning and needing to refresh and go clean my browser like twice just to get my pins added to my board was spamming, sorry for jamming up the traffic or whatever their ticked off at. I can always go email them asking them to reactive my account because I believe I've been suspension wrongly, but then I'm suppose to give them a very good reason why and proof and all that, what am I suppose to prove? Are they really gonna believe that? And if they did I read Pinterest usually takes 7-10 days to respond back to your email(haha not on weekends) so I need to nag them a bunch just for that? They said I was suspended not banned but I'm declined access to WWW.Pinterest.com now, whatever I'll just stay banned, Pinterest was the first ever social media account I ever had, thanks for the warm welcome...


UPDATE: Today I can log into my Pinterest account again, I clicked a link Pinterest gave me to summit my ban appeal to be looked at but I didn't need to fill anything out, I never emailed them or anything but now I'm allowed to log in again, maybe a bot banned me by mistake or I got a really firm warning for "spamming" by getting suspended for several hours... I'm really happy I have it back because I was having so much fun with Pinterest and it made me upset I got banned within an hour of using it, I'm just worried the same issue will happen and they will think I'm spamming again, why is Pinterest's spam filter so harsh? I read the bots sometimes accidently ban people who did nothing wrong, and why do people get banned for spamming? why not just a warning or something? Obviously everyone hates spammers and that's like self-explanatory spamming is against the rules but most places just give you a warning like spamming is one of the minor things of rule breaking people just give you warnings for, not _ban _you, posting harmful/inappropriate things on Pinterest and/or harassing other people seems more like something you would automatically get banned for.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 29, 2022)

Today one of my cats, smacked the light out of me for no reason (must be watching too much meme), I lost my new little green-apple kitchen knife (but I had it yesterday!), I guess someone threw it in the trash bin by accident and the garbage truck already passed. My new Amiibo cards that I ordered on the 19th and were supposed to be delivered today are still stuck somewhere, according to the tracking the package never moved.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 29, 2022)

struggling to trust my doctor, he seems to just swerve from my questions


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 29, 2022)

My brother is _really _getting on my nerves. He's been bossing me around all day, and it's ironic 'cause earlier he kept telling me what to do and he didn't even start his dishes. And of course, _I'm_ the one that gets yelled at, from both of my parents I should add.

My teachers are making us write a lot of notes lately. I generally like writing, but in just about every class I have there are notes to write. I mean, I can understand Math and maybe even Science, but French?? My hands are always cramped by the end of the period.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 29, 2022)

i wish i could wash my hair every other day like a normal person but i can’t because my hair still gets very oily even though i use oil build up shampoo. this is probably also the reason why my hair is so frizzy. i also hate dry shampoo


----------



## vinnie (Mar 29, 2022)

I saw someone today who looked creepily similar to me. Like, when I say similar I mean almost exact. It really freaked me out and honestly made me uneasy. I never really believed that saying that there's someone in the world who looks just like you, but now I kind of do. Really coincidental, though. Weird we were in the same place at the same time. It's probably nothing and I overreacted, but still. It bothered me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 29, 2022)

It hasn't even been 24 hours and I'm already questioning my existence. I drew something... I shouldn't have... I mean, the art itself is pretty good, but the idea is just a no-no. And I'm really worried about my parents seeing it. The most I can do is delete it and never draw something like that ever again.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 29, 2022)

vinnie said:


> I saw someone today who looked creepily similar to me. Like, when I say similar I mean almost exact. It really freaked me out and honestly made me uneasy. I got away from them really quickly. I never really believed that saying that there's someone in the world who looks just like you, but now I kind of do. Really coincidental, though. Weird we were in the same place at the same time. It's probably nothing and I overreacted, but still. It bothered me.


It was someone carrying a mirror


----------



## vinnie (Mar 29, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> It was someone carrying a mirror


It could've been lol.


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 30, 2022)

Runny nose is keeping me up. So tired I’ll take a rapid test tomorrow morning if the symptom persists.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2022)

This guy who wanted to sync friendship for extra XP during raid hour here(which is in 13mins from now). For some reason they sent the gift way too early and obviously I opened it cause I don't remember just by brain whoever wanted to do that and they never pinged me until AFTER I opened. Also how the **** should I know how they work? I asked them to ping me beforehand, not just send gifts randomly and expect me to wait.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 30, 2022)

Feeling really grumpy today


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2022)

The AC Creator Community on YouTube is making more speculation videos about more updates and rumors. Ugh.....


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 30, 2022)

I tend to overthink things, lol. That’s bothering me.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 30, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> The AC Creator Community on YouTube is making more speculation videos about more updates and rumors. Ugh.....


i know, some people are even talking about a new leaf port. we can only hope i guess but its unlikey.. we don’t really need that though imo. we really are desperate for content lol


----------



## oak (Mar 30, 2022)

Sitting here waiting for another blood test less then a month after my last one. Also it's almost noon and I haven't eaten anything cause I thought I had to fast but apparently I didn't need to. That's really lame.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 30, 2022)

Taking an emotional psychological related self tests in classes today and checking nearly all the boxes. I managed not to cry in class, but I hope we can move on after lunch to something else, but I’m sure my teacher noticed because she misses nothing.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 30, 2022)

Just once I would like to see a Camel by Camel remix without having to see the Ankha Zone video. Heck, even having it as the title or thumbnail drives me up the wall.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 30, 2022)

I have a cold sore and they’re annoying. Luckily I still had cream from the last one, so here’s to another few days of annoyance lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 30, 2022)

I have about $86, but $60 is in Nintendo eShop cards, $10 is in a Subway card, and the remaining is a $10 bill and some coins. I don't even go to Subway nor do I have the intention of doing so, and I can't possibly think of why I would use my Nintendo eShop cards. My dad said it's for BotW 2, but that game won't be released till next year and I'll probably get more money for my birthday to get the game anyways (since my birthday is before the release date). I asked my dad to trade my cards with him for money, and he said no. I actually want to use that money to buy books, but he doesn't seem to understand that. :[


----------



## Plume (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm so bad recognizing people, it's ridiculous. I'm afraid people think I'm avoidant or rude, but I'm just 5 minutes behind trying to figure out who it is I'm talking to. x_x


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2022)

i’m so irritable today and shouldn’t be around anybody. i don’t _want_ to be around anybody. i just want to hide in my room until i feel better, but i can’t.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 30, 2022)

A best friend of mine is going completely deaf. It's upsetting, but everyone in our friend group is trying to learn sign language for him, myself included. Sadly, my motivation to learn it isn't very high. I want to for him, but I know my mind would wander away from it.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 31, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2022)

This dude at work really getting on my nerves. Do you really have to occupy all the book wagons for him to actually shelve stuff so he doesn't wander doing nothing or other stuff he shouldn't? I do hopehe did some shelving today but ugh.

Anyway neopets is really laggy and my pets are suddenly UC art. WTF they are *Not* supposed to be that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2022)

I really hate having no money at all, we're basically flat broke til my dad gets paid a week from tomorrow


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2022)

Doing better now.


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 31, 2022)

Gotta hate boomers sometimes. Like clockwork every year, my mom tells me “Today is the anniversary of your godfather’s death. Say a prayer.” And every year I have to remind her not to remind me of this date. I don’t like remembering that kind of stuff. This year she got offended because I snapped at her.

Remind me of his birthdate instead. Although at this point, I don’t think that I need a reminder because I know it already.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2022)

i'm feeling overwhelmingly lethargic today (for personal reasons, not bc of bad sleep quality or anything) and I can't seem to make it any better. I've even taken a few naps today, something I never do, because I'm just that tired. I really want to work on my drawing but part of me really wants to just go to bed even though it's only 5pm :////


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm having trouble deciding something. I have $41, which is enough to buy me three Dog Man books. (How convenient, there are three Dog Man books that I have not read yet.) But I don't know whether I should buy it online or in a store! If I wanted to buy the books online, I would have to ask my dad to buy it with his Amazon account and give him my money. Plus, there's a shipping fee and I don't know how long it'll take to get to our house. If I wanted to buy it in a store, my dad would have to drive me to the nearest bookstore and pray that they have Dog Man books, specifically the ones I want. I would have the book right away, but my dad is real finnicky with spending money on gas, and for good reason. But either way, I'm still dependent on my dad to help me get the books. :[


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 31, 2022)

@ZeldaCrossing64 If you want to get them in-store, you could probably call your local bookstore and see if they are in stock. Or if they are a well known establishment like Barnes and Nobles, check online to see if your nearest one has them in stock. That's what I always did whenever I would go out to get something in person. It's a wasted trip to drive all that way and come back empty handed.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 31, 2022)

i am super tired all of the time lately, and my laptop isn't going to last much longer. i was hoping apple would release updated macbook air's at the past spring event, but it looks like it'll be later this year.

i can hardly google anything anymore without my entire laptop freezing up, much less have more than two tabs open. but i don't want to buy a laptop right now and then have newer ones come out in a few weeks/months. ;;


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 31, 2022)

Soigne said:


> i am super tired all of the time lately, and my laptop isn't going to last much longer. i was hoping apple would release updated macbook air's at the past spring event, but it looks like it'll be later this year.
> 
> i can hardly google anything anymore without my entire laptop freezing up, much less have more than two tabs open. but i don't want to buy a laptop right now and then have newer ones come out in a few weeks/months. ;;


Is it possible that a factory reset and defrag would help your laptop? I know I used to do that with my old computers when they were close to being done for. Sometimes it gave it a few more months of life or so. Just be sure to save any important information/documents/and the such if you go this route.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2022)

The next few days are going to be painful. I'm so bored of being at home constantly. I need to find ways to entertain myself lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 31, 2022)

Bro my back hurts. Like I can't sit up straight or slanted, it hurts when I stand and I can't lay flat on my back either (but also cause I think I got Covid again a while ago and now I can't breathe well when I lay flat on my back, I start coughing. Plus I'm a side sleeper).

This isn't even my normal back pain, which is usually in my shoulder area. Like this is below that, and it feels different from that pain. It hurts in a different way, not in a way that can be massaged out like my other pain (if I don't let it go on for too long). I don't really know how to describe it. I really hope nothing comes of this but its gotten worse since last night when I noticed it. I went to lay on my back (like a dummy knowing I can't lay on my back) and besides my usual coughing my back actually hurt.

It prob happened cause I lift dogs at work, and I prob lifted a dog wrong or it squirmed around too much causing strain on my back. Or cause I'm constantly bending. Idk. What also sucks is that I am the help! I help lift the dogs into the tub cause the person who normally does it also has a hurt back!


----------



## Beanz (Mar 31, 2022)

i have to memorize a poem by tomorrow for english but im procrastinating. this is dumb why do i have to do this


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 31, 2022)

Since I've gotten Type 2 Diabetes my mental state has really hit a new low. I felt like I let myself down.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 31, 2022)

I hate Math so much. It's so difficult, and I never understand a thing. It's probably my worst class, just behind French. And of course, my brother always has to brag about how he's so fantastical at the subject.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I hate Math so much. It's so difficult, and I never understand a thing. It's probably my worst class, just behind French. And of course, my brother always has to brag about how he's so fantastical at the subject.


Different people are good at different things. Math was literally my only good subject. I couldn’t even tell you how many planets there are off the top of my head, though.  Not that that really matters in the real world. I’d focus on the subjects you’re good at and not worry about what you’re struggling with. I can honestly say none of it is important unless you’re going to college for something related to the subject. I think having basic math skills is important, but not all of that extra **** they try to push on you.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 1, 2022)

My internet is being slow today


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm just so sick of my life right now. I can't be bothered explaining things right now. I honestly don't have any energy left. Can I just sleep for the next week?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

I really should give my dog a bath soon bc it's been really wet outside lately and his smell is just


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

One of my online friends is super upset because one of her online friends deactivated their account. I want to comfort her, but she put "DNIUC" (Dont Interact Unless Close) in her display name, so I shouldn't send her a message right now. I want to comfort her so badly, but I have to respect her.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 1, 2022)

Its April Fools Day and already people are trying to spread misinformation because they think its "funny" to them.


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

the way my philosophy teacher lowkey just... doesn’t care or think about her online students? like, i know in-person learning is easier for them because they can actually see their students and interact with them, get to know them better, make sure they’re doing what they’re supposed to be doing, etc, but bro? it’s literally almost 10 minutes past when class started, and she’s yet to post the link to our google meet for the day. i can’t join a class i never received a link for lmao. she does this a lot, and it’s just so annoying. waiting on her makes me anxious because what if she just never posts the link at all, and i’m marked absent? again, i can’t attend a class i never get a link for, but still. i don’t want the school calling and my parents getting mad lmao. the fact that i still have to worry about this at _20_ also bothers me.

also, i genuinely have no idea who misses more class — me or her. she’s been gone the entire week (with the class even being cancelled twice due to staffing shortages), and is gone fairly often. i don’t know why, but the amount of times this class has been cancelled since it started in february is just... eef. i’m definitely not complaining (though it does suck to wake up for something, only for that something to not take place. that’s an extra hour and 15 minutes of sleep i could’ve gotten lmao), but yikes.

its been almost 20 minutes since class started (or was supposed to start) and still no link. if there’s no link by 9am, i’m going back to bed since the rest of my classes are canceled today. 

also, another minor bother: why do i find it necessary to say “happy birthday” to everyone on here, regardless of their activity status. like, i tried early this morning to only wish the people who have logged on at least once this year a happy birthday, but i just couldn’t do it. i felt like such an ******* for ‘excluding’ people, even if those people haven’t logged on since last year and may never see my post. i know my daily spam of birthday wishes annoys some people, but i feel like a piece of **** if i don’t do it. you never know whether someone has people in their life that wish them a happy birthday, and even if it’s a member that hasn’t logged on since 2020, i never wanna take the chance of them having no one in real life, and then logging on and having no one on here, either. it’s a stupid thought process, one that likely will never happen, but it’s where my mind goes and it’s an unpleasant thought, so. i know how awful it is to feel forgotten about or unimportant on your birthday, and i never want anyone else to feel that way... even if it’s just an inactive member on here who’ll never even see the birthday wishes.

i’ve wished several inactive members a happy birthday, only for them to log back in hours, days, weeks, months, etc later and see my message. they’re often appreciative and say that it made their day, that they had/are having a great birthday, and _that’s_ why i do it. even if it’s a rare occurrence, how can i care if it’s slightly annoying when it can, and has, made people’s day?

i’ve had someone say that my wishes are ‘half-hearted’ (which, by the way, they didn’t even say to me directly. they said it on their profile like it’s a blog, and i happened to stumble across it. not a great feeling reading that. ) and while they may seem that way in appearance, they’re really not. yeah, it’s always a generic “happy birthday” with 1-3 random emojis, but i don’t have the energy to be whipping up heartfelt paragraphs for everyone, especially people that i don’t know. everyone deserves to be wished a happy birthday, and i enjoy doing it, but not to the point where i have it in me to write everyone a personalized novel. i barely have it in me to just write “happy birthday” somedays. but i do it, because my fear of someone not getting acknowledged on their birthday makes me feel worse than my depression does. i don’t mind doing it, i love doing it, but i still wish my thought process was a little different.

anyways, it’s 3 minutes away from 9am now, so... nighty night.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

@xara if they don't even appreciate a simple happy birthday message then maybe they don't deserve one. when my bday comes someone could literally jump on my profile for 0.75 seconds and write "happy birthday" and I would be the happiest tater tot on this forum lol. just the fact that someone is taking any amount of time out of their day to write a message means that they were thinking of you and that's really thoughtful.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 1, 2022)

i am so behind on chores… like weeks behind. i need to get my life together .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2022)

Very fun haywire TNT but would be nice if you could fix the stuff, as much as I like having fake UC pets it's not so nice when you basically **** on the site and don't get stuff back


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2022)

sometimes i forget my parents are homophobic. i think ill just stay closeted from my parents forever


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

I feel like I'm really annoying. I don't know why, but I feel like I'm weird and get on people's nerves. I really just wanna take time away from people for a little while, but I also want to be around people. I honestly don't know anymore. I'm just not in the greatest mood right now.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2022)

vinnie said:


> - snip -



Sorry you're not feeling well, friend.  As someone who used to think they're really annoying, I can assure you, from my perspective at least, that you are most definitely not.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

Venti said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well, friend.  As someone who used to think they're really annoying, I can assure you, from my perspective at least, that you are most definitely not.  I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you! I really appreciate that.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> One of my online friends is super upset because one of her online friends deactivated their account. I want to comfort her, but she put "DNIUC" (Dont Interact Unless Close) in her display name, so I shouldn't send her a message right now. I want to comfort her so badly, but I have to respect her.


Honestly I think you should talk to her anyway. I don't get why people have to put such messages in their status as if they only want certain cliques to talk to them. If she doesn't want to talk to you either way, her loss.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 1, 2022)

im having allergies ew


----------



## Beanz (Apr 1, 2022)

I JUST WANT TO GO HOME AND DRAW

PLEASE


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 1, 2022)

Parosmia hurts. I'm supposed to be full and enjoying my time in NYC (and i still am mostly) but I'm hungry and I can't eat. The cream cheese on my bagel triggered it, and the spinach crepe I tried to eat for lunch made me gag so hard that I cried. It's 2:30 here and all I've had fully is some grape juice and a few bites of that crepe. I'm tired and starving. I'm mad at covid and mad at myself for having this ruin my time here.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 1, 2022)

xara said:


> i’ve had someone say that my wishes are ‘half-hearted’ (which, by the way, they didn’t even say to me directly. they said it on their profile like it’s a blog, and i happened to stumble across it. not a great feeling reading that. )


If that happened on this forum, which it sounds like it did from reading that, you should be able to report it. I think that qualifies as trolling. 

Anyway, I like how you always wish people a happy birthday. I love receiving birthday messages on or off the forum. I’m sure it means a lot to people!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

Had to take one of those school surveys earlier and it was super depressing. It really hit hard when I saw the questions about my sexual orientation/gender identity and my Indigenous background.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Had to take one of those school surveys earlier and it was super depressing. It really hit hard when I saw the questions about my sexual orientation/gender identity and my Indigenous background.


I remember having to take some of those in 9th grade and there was no "other" option for gender. I'm nonbinary, so that really hurt me. I get how you feel, it sucks. Some schools have no respect for students' privacy, tbh. They ask such personal life questions that some students don't want to answer. I'm really sorry that happened to you.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

vinnie said:


> I remember having to take some of those in 9th grade and there was no "other" option for gender. I'm nonbinary, so that really hurt me. I get how you feel, it sucks. Some schools have no respect for students' privacy, tbh. They ask such personal life questions that some students don't want to answer. I'm really sorry that happened to you.


Thank you for your consolation. I really hate how personal the questions are, and yet my need to answer (a little too) truthfully doesn't quite mix in well. And I am sorry to hear about the lack of an 'other' option for you.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Thank you for your consolation. I really hate how personal the questions are, and yet my need to answer (a little too) truthfully doesn't quite mix in well. And I am sorry to hear about the lack of an 'other' option for you.


It's like, why does your school need to know this stuff? It's your personal life, they need to respect it. It really irks me when schools do bs like this. And you're welcome. Honestly, you should confront your principal about it. Tell them it makes you uncomfortable. Even if they don't do anything about it, you can still say you tried. Sorry if I'm not the best at giving advice, it's not my best trait.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

vinnie said:


> It's like, why does your school need to know this stuff? It's your personal life, they need to respect it. It really irks me when schools do bs like this. And you're welcome. Honestly, you should confront your principal about it. Tell them it makes you uncomfortable. Even if they don't do anything about it, you can still say you tried. Sorry if I'm not the best at giving advice, it's not my best trait.


It's alright, and thank you again. I might do that, but it's almost the end of the period (I'm typing this in school since we were given laptops to do the survey) so I'll wait till Tuesday (since we have a Ped Day). I'll also tell my friends about it.
And it's true, why DO they need to know?? I mean, I get the questions like "Do your teachers do a good job at explaining subjects?" or whatever, but please don't ask about my personal life. They say that they need these answers to make our school a better place (eye roll), but I have seen no changes at school. And what does my personal life have to do with it? Bullying, I presume, but that's a problem that doesn't get solved here.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> It's alright, and thank you again. I might do that, but it's almost the end of the period (I'm typing this in school since we were given laptops to do the survey) so I'll wait till Tuesday (since we have a Ped Day). I'll also tell my friends about it.
> And it's true, why DO they need to know?? I mean, I get the questions like "Do your teachers do a good job at explaining subjects?" or whatever, but please don't ask about my personal life. They say that they need these answers to make our school a better place (eye roll), but I have seen no changes at school. And what does my personal life have to do with it? Bullying, I presume, but that's a problem that doesn't get solved here.


That's such a lie lmao. Schools never change. It's always the same stuff, with or without the information about people's lives. They really don't care. They just do it to barge into everyone's business. So no, school systems couldn't care less about their students, which is really disheartening. They don't even try to help with bullying at all.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 1, 2022)

ngl i didnt think my family was gonna separate so hard after me coming out... i mean i was expecting them to make me feel uncomfortable with their questions and judgmental comments and then i was going to have to distance..... butttttt it seems like i dont have to do much lol i guess a quiet separation is better than some huge fight where they tell me its people like me ruining society but i cant help but feel a little bummed that they just seem to want out.... its confusing. im sure ill move on with time though


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 1, 2022)

@xara I'm sorry to hear about your classes. Are these required for your degree? How many times have they not shown up? You could maybe make a case to get a partial refund and keep the class/grade. Don't quote me on that, but if you raise hell, it's possible. It's not right for the school or professors to treat a paying customer in such a way where they are not meeting the service and education they are required to give. I don't know. I certainly wouldn't be learning anything if class was constantly cancelled or never started because the online professor just never bothers to 'show up'.


Don't worry about the tool being bothered by someone going out of their way to wish/give blessings to them. They're not worth your time or anyone's for that matter. It's a small act of kindness that sure it doesn't take that much time, but how many times have you seen someone go out of their way, even for a second, for a stranger to give them kindness and compassion? Exactly. It's people like that user why some people are the way they are. They should learn to shove a sock in their mouth.

What you're doing is very kind of you. And while some goofball gets bent out of shape, know that most will have their day brightened by your small act of kindness.


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

moo_nieu said:


> snip


 i’m so sorry, parker. you don’t deserve to deal with that at all. i know this is easier to hear than believe, but if your family can’t accept you and love you for the amazing person you are, then they aren’t your family. your sexuality and/or gender identity does not define you. you are so much more than that, and if your family doesn’t see that... screw them. it’s their loss, they don’t deserve you. 

it’s completely valid to feel confused, disappointed, hurt, etc. whatever you feel right now is okay and totally understandable. there’s no rush to move on or get over it; let yourself feel your feelings, and take all the time in the world you need to do so. ily, and my pms are always open to you if you need me. 



vinnie said:


> I feel like I'm really annoying. I don't know why, but I feel like I'm weird and get on people's nerves. I really just wanna take time away from people for a little while, but I also want to be around people. I honestly don't know anymore. I'm just not in the greatest mood right now.


this probably won’t mean much coming from a practical stranger, but i don’t think you’re annoying at all. from the brief interactions we’ve had to your posts that i’ve seen across the forums, you seem very kind, cool and like you have a great personality. it’s totally valid to want to be alone while also wanting to be with people, i feel the same way sometimes, but i think you’re pretty cool. i hope your mood improves soon, hang in there. 



Croconaw said:


> If that happened on this forum, which it sounds like it did from reading that, you should be able to report it. I think that qualifies as trolling.
> 
> Anyway, I like how you always wish people a happy birthday. I love receiving birthday messages on or off the forum. I’m sure it means a lot to people!


thank you! it did unfortunately happen on the forums, but i don’t think it’ll be a problem since i think the user may have actually already been suspended or banned for something lol. their username colour is weird, and i don’t see them around anymore. but i never thought to report it. i probably should have since they honestly posted quite a few other critical posts of other users, their decisions, threads, etc. their post about me definitely hurt my feelings, but i didn’t think that was a good enough reason to report it, and i didn’t want to waste a mod’s time. the post also really confused me since they had literally just joined and we had never interacted before, so i have no idea why my posts bothered her so much. regardless, that incident made me feel like i’ve annoyed other people as well, they’ve just never voiced it anywhere i could see lol. 

but thank you (and @xSuperMario64x!) for responding! it means a lot.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 1, 2022)

Spoiler



I wish I had never taken that Philosophy class and by that same teacher, I've only ever taken one class by her and then I'm taking a Philosophy class by her and now I know I never enjoy interacting with her class, at my online school we aren't suppose to say our ages or talk about that stuff as not to cause ageism because we are all suppose to learn together and not let age be a factor of someone's learning potential since younger people can be really smart too. I've always struggled with interacting with those much younger then me(say I think 3 years younger or so is when I start to have problems) I'm about 4-6 years older then the majority of people in my class and since we are all suppose to respect each other regardless of age I really hate being treated like I'm the same age as them like they haven't taken the hint maybe I might be older then you and stop acting like I'm just like you because you think I'm your age. I really hate how chatty this class is I just want to listen to what the teacher says and not what the students are talking about they think I'm dumb because I'm quiet and blend into the background and they think their so smart because their always interacting and talking all the time, sure maybe I don't say much but I do have some life experience on my shoulders, I'm trying to explain to the teacher how DNA, genetics and such works and I'm talking about how people can inherit genes from other family members and this other person is like "no people are just born with random genes and some people have special rare genes so they are unique and some people just have normal ordinary genes so they are boring" like okay whatever you say....
how come my classmates in my marine classes are always quiet and actually ask interesting questions so we can actually learn and not just talk all day and make the class go over time because we spent too much time talking is it because the people in my marine classes are usually on the older side or is it because a different teacher teaches them? Like is being talkative a trait of younger people or what? I need more time for math on Wednesdays if I only need to do Math, Language arts and P.E for this grade then I'm pretty sure I don't even I need to take that Philosophy class anyways. I am never ever taking another class by her again I can't stand chatterboxes who waste people's time by forcing people to listen to them talk when people have lives and stuff jeez.


----------



## CylieDanny (Apr 1, 2022)

Ive had a little Fire Bellied toad since I was ten, and yesterday... i found him dead. I have never cried so hard

I just wanna hold, and see him hoping around. But.. I can't. I feel so broken without him.


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 1, 2022)

PINK AND GREEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 1, 2022)

moo_nieu said:


> ngl i didnt think my family was gonna separate so hard after me coming out... i mean i was expecting them to make me feel uncomfortable with their questions and judgmental comments and then i was going to have to distance..... butttttt it seems like i dont have to do much lol i guess a quiet separation is better than some huge fight where they tell me its people like me ruining society but i cant help but feel a little bummed that they just seem to want out.... its confusing. im sure ill move on with time though


It's hard when things like this happen. There's been a lot of bad blood with some of my family. Not for the same reason, but years later I can say that I am better without them. It sucks and it's terrible that it had to go down the way it did for you. I'm really sorry for that. I know we haven't really chatted much on the forums, but you always seemed like a cool member to me.

Sometimes your blood family isn't really your family, if that makes any sense. I've have family and friends that are great people to have in my life while also having family/friends that are just overall terrible people. If you can cut contact with toxic friends the same should apply to family to. Depending on your living situation, I can understand that may be difficult.

Take care of yourself and keep pressing on. You'll have people in your life who will accept you for who are you, whether now or later. It's probably a cheesy 'pep-talk' but it's true. I have a cool niche group of Civil War reenactors I always meet up with and it always feels like coming back to family reunion whenever we band together for another event.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 1, 2022)

So one of my newer friends at work who is 19 (we aren’t close, but we do talk occasionally) showed me and one other person her foot this morning. According to her, she fell outside. Idk if I buy that, but I didn’t want to pry, especially since we aren’t that close.

Basically the entire top of her foot has several layers of skin ripped off and it was purple. She ended up going to the emergency room and she has to take a few days off because she tore a ligament. I just don’t know how any type of “fall” can do that damage to the _top_ of her foot. 

She did tell me she’s been fighting with her boyfriend for the past few days. I just hope he’s not abusive to her, because the way she said that “she fell” just didn’t sound sincere? The other person agrees with me, but we didn’t want to pry of course.


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

CylieDanny said:


> Ive had a little Fire Bellied toad since I was ten, and yesterday... i found him dead. I have never cried so hard
> 
> I just wanna hold, and see him hoping around. But.. I can't. I feel so broken without him.


i’m so sorry, friend. fire-bellied toads are honestly so cool. i know how devastating it is, but i know you gave him the best life possible and that he loved you as much as you love him. my pms are always open if you ever need to talk. //virtual hugs



TheDuke55 said:


> @xara I'm sorry to hear about your classes. Are these required for your degree? How many times have they not shown up? You could maybe make a case to get a partial refund and keep the class/grade. Don't quote me on that, but if you raise hell, it's possible. It's not right for the school or professors to treat a paying customer in such a way where they are not meeting the service and education they are required to give. I don't know. I certainly wouldn't be learning anything if class was constantly cancelled or never started because the online professor just never bothers to 'show up'.
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the tool being bothered by someone going out of their way to wish/give blessings to them. They're not worth your time or anyone's for that matter. It's a small act of kindness that sure it doesn't take that much time, but how many times have you seen someone go out of their way, even for a second, for a stranger to give them kindness and compassion? Exactly. It's people like that user why some people are the way they are. They should learn to shove a sock in their mouth.
> ...


i’m actually still in high school lmao. lots of mental and physical health crisis’s over the past few years have caused me to be unable to attend school at times for long periods, which then led to me falling behind in the credits i need in order to graduate, which then led to me still being in high school at age 20. so, i’m not a paying customer lol. i’m just bothered because waking up in the mornings is difficult for me, especially since i don’t sleep all that well at night anymore, so i’d much rather get an extra hour and 15 minutes of sleep/rest than wake up for a class that’s been cancelled. i also hate that she often forgets to post the google meet link for class, and doesn’t remember until 20-30 minutes after class has already started. she’s also said some pretty questionable things during class that made me a bit uncomfortable lmao. i don’t know, i just don’t feel all that encouraged to attend a class where the teacher is absent most of the time, and when she’s not, she focuses more on her in-person students than her online ones. they are who she takes the time to interact with, get to know, help, etc. we haven’t even talked _once_ since the class started, and she doesn’t really seem to care how i (or her other online students) are doing in terms of understanding the work; she just seems to care about whether or not it gets handed in. a first world problem, but still a bit agitating lol.

thank you so much. i don’t think it’ll be a problem anymore since like i said, i don’t think they’re on tbt anymore, but the whole thing still upset me. like, if it really bothered them that much, why didn’t they just block/ignore me instead of posting about it and complaining about it to someone else? their reasoning was that getting through my posts to get to other ‘new posts’ was annoying, but i don’t think profile posts are even included in the new posts list? so, not too sure what the problem was or why they were so rude about it lol, but i’m just glad it’s over. i don’t want beef with anyone on here lol.

thank you for taking the time to respond. its been reassuring to know that not everyone finds me or my posts annoying aha.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

around like 2pm I randomly got a headache out of absolutely nowhere and despite taking Excedrin it has not gone away, even 8 hours later. guess I'll just have to sleep it off even though I'm really not tired and there are still a few things I would like to do, oh well


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 1, 2022)

@xara I don't find anyone here annoying! Tbh I've gotten to know you and few others a bit better from when I first started to actively be here and you're a very cool person. And sorry about that, I must've mixed it up with someone else who is currently in college. Wasn't my intention to assume, but hey you probably only got a few more months of this and you're home free right? Just stick it out a bit longer and you'll be done.

@xSuperMario64x Headaches can be such a pain. Have you tried drinking some water? Be sure to have a cup filled and drink it steadily. It really does help to alleviate them a bit. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2022)

CylieDanny said:


> Ive had a little Fire Bellied toad since I was ten, and yesterday... i found him dead. I have never cried so hard
> 
> I just wanna hold, and see him hoping around. But.. I can't. I feel so broken without him.



I know I already said in DMs, but I'm _really _sorry about your toad, Cylie.  Animals are such cute creatures, especially toads, and I can't imagine how heartbroken you must feel.  I know he had a good life though if you were the one taking care of him.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 1, 2022)

my grandma is having a literal hissy fit because i stayed up for longer on a friday night. i usually go to sleep at 10 but i went upstairs at 11. my grandma got mad because apparently im not supposed to stay downstairs with my father after my mom has gone to bed. my grandma has serious beef with my dad because like 5 months ago they had a massive fight about something that happened while my mom was in the hospital 2 years ago. my dad lost his temper and my grandma has had a problem with him ever since. also apparently it is my responsibility to tell my brother to go to sleep? she infantilizes him so much, he’s 15 years old so y’know i think he can take himself upstairs without having me telling him to.

she wonders why i don’t like to be around her sometimes, it’s because she has a tantrum about stupid stuff like this. she has always placed more responsibility on me than on him.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

My brother just barged into my room without knocking, which was not appreciated (I was browsing fanfiction on AO3). First he starts tugging on my bed for some reason, and I tell him to get out. Then he he whips me in the face with a rag, throws my pencils on the ground, but what he did afterwards was just awful... He took my bisexual flag, said "garbage", then threw it on the ground like he did with the pencils. I don't know whether I should be annoyed or upset by this.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My brother just barged into my room without knocking, which was not appreciated (I was browsing fanfiction on AO3). First he starts tugging on my bed for some reason, and I tell him to get out. Then he he whips me in the face with a rag, throws my pencils on the ground, but what he did afterwards was just awful... He took my bisexual flag, said "garbage", then threw it on the ground like he did with the pencils. I don't know whether I should be annoyed or upset by this.


just asking, how old is your brother? if you don’t mind tell me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

Beanz said:


> just asking, how old is your brother?


He is 13, why do you ask?


----------



## Beanz (Apr 2, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> He is 13, why do you ask?


i don’t know, i was just wondering lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 2, 2022)

I know I've said this too many times, but man I really can't wait to go home and my life to return to normal again. I haven't been this frustrated and depressed with my life for ages. It's painful living with family lmao


----------



## BakaRina (Apr 2, 2022)

I’m starting to feel burnt out running a shop in Nook’s Cranny to the point I just wanna take a break from it, which I’m considering more everyday.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2022)

Nevermind.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)

Neopets. I wish they could fix Neopian Times submission hold and stuff cause I talked to the person in charge of that and they said my comic should have been in this issue. But it were not, and I think it's rude to make such a promise weeks ahead when I'm usually the one submitting since my collab partners are usually more busy and you probably can't submit properly anyway. Just makes me a bit mad since I need the avatar there and I'm really close.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 2, 2022)

I slept for a few hours earlier, but I have to sleep a bit more before I go to work. Just things seem so unreal. Things are going really well with this girl and she actually has communication which is a big thing… just hard to believe at the moment how great things seem to be going. I’m just laying here thinking about it, and her.


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2022)

xara said:


> the way my philosophy teacher lowkey just... doesn’t care or think about her online students? like, i know in-person learning is easier for them because they can actually see their students and interact with them, get to know them better, make sure they’re doing what they’re supposed to be doing, etc, but bro? it’s literally almost 10 minutes past when class started, and she’s yet to post the link to our google meet for the day. i can’t join a class i never received a link for lmao. she does this a lot, and it’s just so annoying. waiting on her makes me anxious because what if she just never posts the link at all, and i’m marked absent? again, i can’t attend a class i never get a link for, but still. i don’t want the school calling and my parents getting mad lmao. the fact that i still have to worry about this at _20_ also bothers me.



Address it. If online students are being disadvantaged by staff not making their class accessible then it is their responsibility to raise the issue. If you don't want to speak directly to her, then there should be someone at the school that you speak to who can raise it on your behalf. I don't know how the chain of command works in your school system so don't know the exact terminology, but there should be someone or multiple people at the school you (or your entire class/year group) are assigned to that you can speak to about any concerns you have. We use terms such as 'tutor', 'guidance councillor', 'head of year', etc here. I'm in a position where I liase between staff and students to communicate things they're unhappy with, and it does get results.

Also, side note. If it bothers you that you feel as if you have to leave birthday messages for every single person every day and you want to lift this burden - from a Rules & Guidelines perspective it is close to bordering on spam.





moo_nieu said:


> ngl i didnt think my family was gonna separate so hard after me coming out... i mean i was expecting them to make me feel uncomfortable with their questions and judgmental comments and then i was going to have to distance..... butttttt it seems like i dont have to do much lol i guess a quiet separation is better than some huge fight where they tell me its people like me ruining society but i cant help but feel a little bummed that they just seem to want out.... its confusing. im sure ill move on with time though



It may just take them some time to adjust. It is a big thing to throw at them, and not everybody takes change well - especially when it's something they don't fully understand. Failing that, life is too short to invest it in people who can't respect you. Make a new family by surrounding yourself with people who genuinely love and care for you. I cut off a number of my blood relatives in the past year and a half because they couldn't respect my gender/sexuality, but I've filled those spaces with people who are prepared to raise hell and fight to defend my rights.





BrokenSanity said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't going to be what you want to hear, but I feel it might help you to hear it: this is exactly the mindset your teacher was trying to prevent you falling into by discouraging students from sharing their ages in the first place.

This classroom environment you have described is representative of what higher education and the working world looks like. It looks like your teacher is trying to teach you about professional respect - and the sooner you get your head around it the easier the rest of your life will be. The real world isn't categorised by age groups, and it's a hard mindset for some people to shake when they leave school. You are likely to have colleagues of vastly different ages to you and you will be expected to treat each other as equals regardless of your respective ages. Someone significantly younger than you may even be your superior. The people who thrive and make the best colleagues are the ones who are friendly and supportive towards everyone and don't let differences such as age (or gender, race, sexuality, disability, etc) influence how they think of and interact with people.

Social science classes, such as philosophy, tend to encourage lots of class discussion because being able to critically analyse and debate is a required skill in that field. My ex had a PhD in philosophy and would say that his job was to argue for a living. On days he taught undergrads at the university, he'd complain about the classes that were quiet and rave about the ones that actually spoke up. If this isn't something you enjoy, then maybe the social sciences aren't a good fit for you. You compared your philosophy class to your marine class, and the difference you're observing is more likely to do with the field rather than the specific teacher or the ages of your peers. Science classes will have some discussion, but not nearly to the same extent as social science classes. In science classes at university level, often the lecturer has a lot of complex content to cover and not a lot of time to do it, so they might even need to cut off conversation so that they can get through the rest of the material in time. (For context, I'm both a scientist and a current postgrad student.) 

Being talkative isn't a trait of younger people - it's a defining trait of extroverts in general. And you're always going to encounter them in life. Back when I worked in an office the biggest chatterbox was a woman in her late 30s who worked in HR. She was perfectly professional on the phone, then she'd slam it down and call the customer a ****. We knew her whole life, because she never shut up. It could be very frustrating when you were trying to analyse complex data and all you could hear was her voice. But she was adored and easily one of the most liked people in a company with ~70 employees. She went above and beyond for us and was always the first one there with a cup of tea and a hug when you were having a bad day. And I may or may not have woken-up in bed with her after one year's work Christmas party. Annoying as she could be she was very likeable.

Maybe I've just wasted my time breaking this down, but I hope some of it might get through. I'm in the same boat as you, in that I'm 5-7yrs older than the majority of my current colleagues, and it requires some patience at times (especially when there's social drama I'm expected to mediate) but ultimately it doesn't matter all that much. What matters isn't a person's age but what they bring to the table and their outlook. I am not the most intelligent person, but I thrive in the classroom and workplace based on social skills. I'm well-liked and get along with everyone on both a personal and professional level, and I put that down to being friendly and treating everyone as my equal - they even elected me as their representative. The person I get along with best is actually 7yrs my junior - she's a good listener, gives fantastic advice, and doesn't hesitate to call me out when she thinks I'm being dumb or harsh. She's become the person I go to when I need advice on how to handle an issue, because I know she'll give it to me straight (although she does make jabs about me being old).


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2022)

Spoiler



I know I shouldn’t feel bad for taking time away from here or elsewhere to take care of my health, but I feel really bad since some of my friends have been experiencing much worse than grief :/. I have been barely able to get out of bed and sleeping more than usual and extremely depressed. still i feel bad for not being able to give my friends support. At one point I was kinda able too but in the last couple months, i got mentally overwhelmed and just needed a break from the places we chat.

Been also feeling frustrated with my social skills since October. maintaining friendships and keeping in touch is hard even when i’m feeling better. just lost two recently and not sure how though i have some guesses. on my birthday this guy that is cousins to one of my (former friends) messaged me and asked how i was without saying happy birthday; same guy who disregarded my request for space between my aunt’s death and Christmas and acted clueless when i snapped; he also said oh she never came out anyways when one of my cats died and he asked which one. i answered his text and said i was dealing with anxiety and depression and no response; i gave him a few weeks. so i later asked my friend to ask him not to text me; she asked her bf (who is cousins with him) to ask him and he said no because he thought it was siding. how??? i wasn’t asking them to tell him to shove it or something :/. a month ago he texted me and after i replied i blocked him which i didn’t want to have to do; my fault though for not holding onto his number from the first time.

sorry this is all over the place. i should be sleeping but been unable to sleep at night because racing thoughts & just staying up too late. sorry for posting here so soon.

this probably makes me look not very nice; been upset with the guy who texted me for a couple years now. i tried to talk to my counselor on how to find a way to let things go but she didn’t help and now i’m taking a break from counseling.

i had something else troubling me (friend related), but I’ll hold onto it for now. will see how i feel later and if things end up being okay.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2022)

Just missing my mom to be honest.  :[


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)

Cold and ****ty weather, I was kinda in the mood to go outside for a walk and/or play some PoGo but it's cold and sun is not warming one bit... bruh it's April...weather go home you're drunk.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

First, my brother wakes me up at 9:30 in the morning. It's the weekend, let me have my damn sleep. Then he takes my bisexual flag, says "garbage", and throws it on the ground like last night. I hope he doesn't do this every single time. If he does, I'll have to hide it before he breaks it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2022)

really having a hard time deciding what I can eat this morning bc my hypoglycemia has been acting up a lot the last few days and I haven't been able to go to the grocery store and get some sugar-free or low-sugar options so I'm kinda stuck with a limited amount of things that I can actually eat without making my blood sugar go crazy again. would really rather not have this turn into diabetes :[


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

I forgot something on my latest art piece (the stitches on Dog Man's neck), but no matter how many times I try to fix it, it won't save and it's getting on my nerves. My screenshots won't save, either. :/


----------



## mogyay (Apr 2, 2022)

i need to take a picture of me for my new job for the pass but i've grown such an extreme hatred of photos of me and i'm having a hard time taking one, every time i try i end up feeling depressed and delete it. i don't even hate how i look when i look in the mirror etc but photos really upset me. idk what to do lol, it sounds so dumb


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 2, 2022)

my teeth hurt when i drink water  i think my teeth are getting super sensitive


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

I scratched my back a little too hard and now it stings. I don't even need to cut my nails 'cause they're short. And me being the idiot I tried to 'fix' it. And by that, I mean spitting on my fingers and rubbing it on that spot. I think I worsened the pain with my incompetence.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 2, 2022)

I wish I hadn’t missed any days of school because now I need to make up a day tomorrow and another day as well somehow.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 2, 2022)

I was really looking forward to the Smash Friendlies and of course my parents decide to get in an argument upstairs and my mom comes in twice. Incredibly distracting and ruined the whole mood. I'm so pissed off right now. Too worked up right now to enjoy anything.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I was really looking forward to the Smash Friendlies and of course my parents decide to get in an argument upstairs and my mom comes in twice. Incredibly distracting and ruined the whole mood. I'm so pissed off right now. Too worked up right now to enjoy anything.



Sorry to hear that, friend.  Family can be so annoying, trust me.  -_-

At least you were able to connect!  I could only connect for one match to beat Kilza, and then my connection decided "nope."


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 2, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> First, my brother wakes me up at 9:30 in the morning. It's the weekend, let me have my damn sleep. Then he takes my bisexual flag, says "garbage", and throws it on the ground like last night. I hope he doesn't do this every single time. If he does, I'll have to hide it before he breaks it.


Yeah my little brother woke me up at 7:00 am in the morning screaming at the top of his lungs.
I'm sorry your brother keeps disrespecting your belongings, I know this might not be something your able to do but I would keep your special belongings safe in a secure location so your brother stops messing with your flag(and your pencils) I need to lock up my prized possessions in a storage bin since I have 4 siblings who think it's okay to mess with them.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 2, 2022)

Chris said:


> This isn't going to be what you want to hear, but I feel it might help you to hear it: this is exactly the mindset your teacher was trying to prevent you falling into by discouraging students from sharing their ages in the first place.
> 
> This classroom environment you have described is representative of what higher education and the working world looks like. It looks like your teacher is trying to teach you about professional respect - and the sooner you get your head around it the easier the rest of your life will be. The real world isn't categorised by age groups, and it's a hard mindset for some people to shake when they leave school. You are likely to have colleagues of vastly different ages to you and you will be expected to treat each other as equals regardless of your respective ages. Someone significantly younger than you may even be your superior. The people who thrive and make the best colleagues are the ones who are friendly and supportive towards everyone and don't let differences such as age (or gender, race, sexuality, disability, etc) influence how they think of and interact with people.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris
I appreciate you taking the time to type this out especially considering it looks like you spend a long time typing this out
I feel really bad saying this but I think you misunderstood what I said,
I understand this is what my teacher intended for us to work together in a science class together and all work together regardless
of age
I know at some point of my life I'm gonna need to interact with those younger then me so I just try and be patient with them and ignore the fact when they disrespect me. I always listen to them and respect them
their the ones who are disrespecting _me _
I'm trying to explain how DNA and genetics work to the teacher and I make sure to speak straightforward and get to point so I can let my point be heard and allow time for others to speak the teacher says "thank you for explaining how genetics work to the class!" to me and then this other person then processes to think what I said is dumb _because _he doesn't grasp the concept of genes and processes to ramble his example of how he thinks genetics work and he keeps giving a million examples and changing the subject until nobody really understands what he just said because he can't just explain it simply the teacher just says "thanks next person please go ahead and speak" to him and is half ignoring what he said because she can't comprehend his point because he's making people lose interest in what he's saying by rambling on and on, I never expected the class to know or not know what DNA and genetics are I just wanted to explain to the teacher because that's what I was suppose to do, I needed to take a chemistry classes and learn about genes and atoms and all that so I'm familiar with the topic and can easily explain to the teacher how it works and she actually understands what I said unlike the other person who pretty much interrupted me so he could say my point is dumb, explain his 5 paragraph essay only for _not a single person _in the class nor the teacher understand what he just said and other people are waiting their turn to speak anyways.
I'm saying the talkativeness is literally a problem because the class is suppose to last 50 minutes and the class always lasts like an hour and a half because of this, the younger students always act like this is a group chat room or something and are always going off topic only for the teacher to give at least 5 "please get back on topic!" warnings every. single. class. There's a bit over 20 people in the class and we should let everyone have a chance to speak and share their opinion, the teacher is constantly needing to cut people off so the next person can speak and the most extroverted people are the ones who need to be told this three times and they just ignore the teacher asked them to let someone else speak they don't care they just want to ramble their opinion that's why I always make sure to speak straightforward and get to the point because I don't want to hog up the class and make people wait forever to have their turn. I keep having people try and get me in trouble or something by saying I'm not paying attention to the class because I'm not extroverted like them and the teacher always needs to tell them to focus on their own behavior and stop worrying about others and the teacher told me I'm doing fine and I don't need to worry. They always try and whine and get me to engage in their off-topic conversations and calls me boring for not doing so only for the teacher to tell them not to pressure people into doing things they don't feel comfortable doing and "they_ is probably shy and they doesn't feel like being social" the teacher always thanks me for not engaging in off-topic conversations and allowing others to speak. I still respect the youngers in the class despite all this so next time I don't want to go to her classes because most of the same extroverted immature students are usually in her classes and my marine teacher usually has the same students in all her marine classes and the students in the marine class never ramble on and on and nobody in the marine class has ever gotten the dreaded "get back on topic warning" I understand what your saying maybe social sciences classes aren't for me but I just don't want to go to that philosophy teachers classes anymore regardless of the field of study I'm taking because she usually has the same students regardless of her class since they all love that teacher and want to be in all her classes and I don't want to be in a group of immature younger students who are hard to control because it's harder to get youngsters to listen to instructions like that if I can go to different classes that help me learn and not waste my time being in classes like this. I wanted to take the philosophy class to begin with because I was trying to learn more so I can get more credits points towards my degree but I'm not really learning anything and it's a waste of time on Wednesdays since I could have spent those extra "over time" minutes from the philosophy class purposely taking too long by the troublesome students on my Math instead which I always struggle on and I never have these problems with students in classes taught by my marine teacher therefore I get lots of credit points from her classes._


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2022)

the worst part about having executive dysfunction is when you don't even realize that you're battling it until 5 hours have passed and it's almost time for bed


----------



## Beanz (Apr 2, 2022)

[deleted]


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 2, 2022)

im upset for no reason again


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 2, 2022)

Lowkey getting annoyed with irl friends not replying to me. Like I put up something about catching up in our group chat, but then no one ever replies. Same with my flatmates. I've tried to be good with communicating with them since I've been gone, but they don't seem to care either. Man, I give up  what's the point of even trying to keep in touch with people if they give nothing back

(Note this is purely irl people as my online friends/friends on here are much better lol)


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2022)

Spoiler



edit: you've been spared hearing about my sex life. Be grateful.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

Next payday can't come soon enough, really need a new phone. Big regrets getting this one luckily it was cheap I guess but then you also get cheap.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2022)

feeling kinda bleh this morning, though it may be my anxiety acting up. I'm going to an initiation for the organization I was in as a kid cause I still want to be involved in it, but I'm not identifying as cis anymore so I'm just worried abt people giving me weird looks or saying rude things abt me


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 3, 2022)

- I’m lowkey tired and about to drink an energy drink I picked up.
- I kinda need a hug from my favorite person.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 3, 2022)

I really shouldn't have taken such a long nap in the afternoon because now it's almost 3am and I can't sleep


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 3, 2022)

Everyone in my family are either in the first step of the stomach flu or recovering from it. This is hell. There’s not enough restrooms for everyone.

I’m sipping chamomile tea, but my mouth still feels dry and my stomach empty.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

Throat is feeling weird it's like I got something going on but it doesn't want to break out. Hope it's just allergy.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 3, 2022)

I was trying to vent to someone earlier, and they completely shrugged it off. As I was in the middle of explaining everything, they turned their attention toward them and their problems. It really hurt because I'm very close to them and really thought I could talk to them.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

vinnie said:


> As I was in the middle of explaining everything, they turned their attention toward them and their problems.


I'm sorry dood this happened to you, it's definitely the worst. Used to have a friend who did this all the time basically only complaining and talking about their issues etc. Unless you're able to actually put down the foot and tell them it's not okay I'd probably just leave them alone, at least for a while.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 3, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I'm sorry dood this happened to you, it's definitely the worst. Used to have a friend who did this all the time basically only complaining and talking about their issues etc. Unless you're able to actually put down the foot and tell them it's not okay I'd probably just leave them alone, at least for a while.


It sucks that you experienced the same issue, I'm sorry to hear that. And I tried telling them to stop and let me talk, but they completely ignored it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

vinnie said:


> It sucks that you experienced the same issue, I'm sorry to hear that. And I tried telling them to stop and let me talk, but they completely ignored it.


Yeah it was some years ago and I eventually had to cut the ties for that and other reason I'm not gonna go into here but, yeah thank you 

I'd better leave them alone in that case, no need to give them more fire there. I definitely understand it's harder if you like the person a lot and such but if they can't listen to you and only acts as if their stuff is the only important it might be an idea to take a break or in unfortunate cases end things.


----------



## wenee (Apr 3, 2022)

[deleted]


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 3, 2022)

I cannot fathom why I still drink coffee despite not liking it. It tastes bad and makes my body super wonky for the rest of the day. I think this is what they call a caffeine addiction.

And I really gotta learn to think before I speak. I just go all in when I'm talking, which results in me saying something really suggestive (or borderline sexual if I'm being extra careless). I don't even know why I talk about that type of stuff, especially since it makes people uncomfortable and makes the whole situation awkward. I think the worst part is me being aware of it, but I'm unable to control/limit myself and what I say.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I cannot fathom why I still drink coffee despite not liking it. It tastes bad and makes my body super wonky for the rest of the day. I think this is what they call a caffeine addiction.



I get this.  Years ago back in university I was drinking coffee _every day_, but it wasn't healthy for me at all.  I ended up cutting it off completely.  The caffeine withdrawal was bad for awhile, but nowdays I can say that I can function without caffeine at all, whereas other adults can't.  I mostly drink water these days.  Even though it's not tasty, I remind myself that it's really healthy to have a lot of.

Not saying this to judge or anything, just saying I can relate.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

Venti said:


> Not saying this to judge or anything, just saying I can relate.


Definitely fair beans, I'd say those tea hipsters are worse though lol "I completely switched to fancy tea I'm a better person" ... like okay lmao


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 3, 2022)

A friend won’t reply to my message. She read it over an hour ago.


----------



## Aniko (Apr 3, 2022)

Mom just ate the potato chip bag I was keeping for Easter  ... It may sound silly but my store is currently boycotting Lay's (or whatever they call this) and other stores sell them the double of the regular price. So I was preciously keeping this last bag for later...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 3, 2022)

I have had it with my brother. He claims he's more responsible than I am, but then he watches TV for an hour after supper and he didn't even start his dishes. He saw me cleaning up and all, wasn't that enough evidence? So then I chastise him for it, and he gets up and walks really close to me, so I push him away. Then he grabs my wrist and twists + squeezes it really hard. He didn't let go for about a minute. I told my dad about it and he's basically saying it's my fault because I "started it". Yes, it's my fault my brother physically hurt me. Yes, I started it by puhing my brother away 'cause he disrespected my personal space/bubble. And my dad is continuing with this stupid argument we're having, trying to have the last word like always. His voice aggravates me, especially when he gets worked up like this. Anyway, now my wrist really hurts, and to add insult to injury he hurt my right one so I can't even type + write. I'm on the brink of tears; My dad just told me it was all my fault and that I started it (even though it's untrue), my brother shouldn't even be physical with me, and my wrist hurts a lot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2022)

I just read a Twitter post that one of the classical music youtubers I follow shared, a diary of a 16 y.o girl whose family is struggling tremendously during the Russia-Ukraine conflict, and I couldn't be more disgusted with how the poor people of Ukraine are being treated. I feel physically ill. I already had a really bad headache and now I feel worse. I feel so sorry for all of them, and the fact that I can't help because I literally have no money or anything to give in support.

I guess I need to take my anxiety med again, I've really been needing it twice a day and I hoped starting out that I wouldn't need to take it that often. oh well.


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2022)

eating has made me anxious ever since i got food poisoning. i know it’s not that big a deal and i’m grateful i only had a mild to moderate case of it, but it really, _really_ sucked, and now i’m scared every time my stomach so much as gurgles or cramps (which is often since i have ibs). 

fast food and anything that isn’t cooked at home seems to make me anxious the most (probably because mcdonald’s is where i got the food poisoning from), so i may need to stop eating out entirely. that’ll be hard, though, since my family likes to do it often, but it’s not worth the anxiety it’s causing me.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 4, 2022)

I’m tempted to bail on life. I don’t mean self harm or anything, but I want to give everything up including internet and working and people. I’ll go live on an Island with a bunch of books and I’ll make a coconut friend to talk to and name them Henry.


----------



## Neb (Apr 4, 2022)

I was listening to a live recording of a podcast the other day and there was a segment where a fan could talk to the host. As he was saying something the host interjected with “I don’t care about your life story!” If he was being serious I feel terrible for the fan. Imagine paying money to see your favorite podcast host and he just acted rude in front of thousands of listeners. Talk about embarrassing…


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2022)

Day is already off to a crappy start.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 4, 2022)

I woke up freezing and couldn’t walk in a straight line. Eh I’m probably fine.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 4, 2022)

Came in today to my team lead asking me to do something that I just... can't? The guide is 75 pages and I'm pretty swamped with stuff. Plus she ran into an error that I might run into after spending all that time trying to figure it out. Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2022)

i’m very, very close to becoming a high school dropout. i don’t want to do this. i genuinely don’t think i want my diploma. i know certain workplaces and opportunities won’t have me without it, but i don’t want this. i’m only still in high school because my mother wants me to graduate, but i’m not cut out for this. i’d rather be working. i would literally rather be working and making money, even if it’s not a large amount, instead of doing this. at least i would get something out of working. all i’ve gotten and continue to get out of high school is pure ****ing misery, anxiety, stress and mental breakdowns. it makes me sick both physically and mentally. a diploma is not worth this.

and the fact my mom is already trying to talk to me about college????? like, are you actually insane???? you have seen me have full on anxiety attacks, mental and emotional breakdowns over school ever since elementary, and you want me to do more? when i’m 20 years old and still in high school? i ****ing hate it here. i could literally cry right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 4, 2022)

Words cannot describe how much I want to beat my brother up right now. Both our parents aren't home, so he's taking full advantage by being WAY too loud and bossing me around. I hate how demanding he is, and I hate that I have no choice but to listen to him even though he doesn't listen to me (and I'm the older and more responsible one!!). He's screaming randomly, making obnoxious noises, talking to me non-stop, and doing this overly pretentious sneeze... All at a decibel level of 100! (Well, it certainly feels that away, at least.) I keep telling him to stop, but he just responds with a, "Shut the **** up, you *****!" And I can't even drown him out with music 'cause he wouldn't let me use his headset. He actually took them away from me 'cause I was using it. It sounds so petty, but I cannot stand him right now.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2022)

xara said:


> i’m very, very close to becoming a high school dropout.


As someone who did drop out of school I'd definitely recommend trying to stick it out until the end if you can. When I figured out what I wanted to do with my life it took me ~4 years to make up for the 1 year of school I missed. As bad as it was, I really wish I had just stuck it out.

I'm deleting this later:
Gone.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 4, 2022)

Playing whack-a-mole with personal flaws for the 4th day in a row.

The moles are winning 4-0 right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 4, 2022)

I can't take it anymore. My brother keeps clapping REALLY loudly next to me and has that stupid ****-eating grin he has when he succeeds at bothering me. Why can't he be a considerate brother and NOT make my life a living hell?
And one of my online friends is getting on my nerves. She keeps asking me to roleplay, which I have told her on multiple occasions that I don't want to. But she won't take the hint and accused me of being rude to her. She says she's disappointed in me 'cause I don't want to do such a pointless activity with her, but no means no and I already apologized.


----------



## gigii (Apr 4, 2022)

im sick and coughing ALOT so its hurting my throat. also my ear is clogged of being sick (idek why it clogged my ear ok) so i cant hear out of mt right ear


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2022)

xara said:


> i’m very, very close to becoming a high school dropout. i don’t want to do this. i genuinely don’t think i want my diploma. i know certain workplaces and opportunities won’t have me without it, but i don’t want this. i’m only still in high school because my mother wants me to graduate, but i’m not cut out for this. i’d rather be working. i would literally rather be working and making money, even if it’s not a large amount, instead of doing this. at least i would get something out of working. all i’ve gotten and continue to get out of high school is pure ****ing misery, anxiety, stress and mental breakdowns. it makes me sick both physically and mentally. a diploma is not worth this.
> 
> and the fact my mom is already trying to talk to me about college????? like, are you actually insane???? you have seen me have full on anxiety attacks, mental and emotional breakdowns over school ever since elementary, and you want me to do more? when i’m 20 years old and still in high school? i ****ing hate it here. i could literally cry right now.


I would 100% recommend not going to college if you have a lot of mental health issues. I had to spend all 4 years of college battling depression and anxiety, and it was probably one of the worst times of my life. almost a year later im still recovering from it. it's really not worth paying that much money just to be stressed nonstop.

if you drop out of HS you could always go and get your GED later. I'm not trying to encourage you to drop out but it's not the end of the world if you have to.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2022)

xara said:


> i’m very, very close to becoming a high school dropout.


I'd say, first try and get help for your issues and such if you can. Second, as harsh at it might be, try to stay in the time you have left, and if possible work out an environment that will help you. Are you able to live with someone else, get some study help from school, online etc? Most places will require at least high school unless they let you combine reading up on high school with work practice but that might be a thing in my country also.

While you can read up your grades and diploma later I'd better do it in one go and maybe apply for job and figure out things later. I definitely get the stuff about not wanting to go to uni/high school. I was lucky get a university degree in subjects and courses I liked but not everyone might have that opportunity.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2022)

we had to get a new modem/router today and my computer can't detect the new internet connection, yet all of my other devices like my phone and Switch can 

I'm using my phone's hotspot for now but I need to figure out what to do so I can get my computer connected to wifi. I would use an ethernet cable but there's no way to run one from the router back to the room I'm in.


----------



## wenee (Apr 4, 2022)

[deleted]


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> we had to get a new modem/router today and my computer can't detect the new internet connection, yet all of my other devices like my phone and Switch can
> 
> I'm using my phone's hotspot for now but I need to figure out what to do so I can get my computer connected to wifi. I would use an ethernet cable but there's no way to run one from the router back to the room I'm in.


That sucks omg  I remember having that I think it was DS Lite refused to find my grandpa's router way back yet everything else could use it :/


----------



## oak (Apr 4, 2022)

My seasonal allergies are already hitting me hard. I woke up with red eyes and my face all itchy. I scratched my lips even though I shouldn't have and then they puffed up with hives. Now I have a red ring of rash all around my lips which looks great. All I wanna do is scratch it more and make it worse but instead I took an allergy pill and covered my face is allergy creme.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 4, 2022)

Everything is okay! I am going to do it tomorrow so do not worry! I just decided to take a break and wanted to vent... I do not know which of my teachers thought that an online computer test where every two seconds 7 digit numbers keep flashing all over the screen and you have to click L or D if they are alike or different. Like I am good at that but we cannot even delete our answer so the minute you click l or d it counts. AND IT GOES SO FAST. It literally made me dizzy so now I am sitting in my room drinking lemonade instead of finishing it... I will just wait until tomorrow  WHO THOUGHT THAT WAS A GOOD IDEA OKEE?!?!?!??!?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 4, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Everything is okay! I am going to do it tomorrow so do not worry! I just decided to take a break and wanted to vent... I do not know which of my teachers thought that an online computer test where every two seconds 7 digit numbers keep flashing all over the screen and you have to click L or D if they are alike or different. Like I am good at that but we cannot even delete our answer so the minute you click l or d it counts. AND IT GOES SO FAST. It literally made me dizzy so now I am sitting in my room drinking lemonade instead of finishing it... I will just wait until tomorrow  WHO THOUGHT THAT WAS A GOOD IDEA OKEE?!?!?!??!?


I am sorry to hear that, I would go bonkers too if I had to take a test like that. But my question is what the heck that's supposed to test you on, eyesight probability?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I am sorry to hear that, I would go bonkers too if I had to take a test like that. But my question is what the heck that's supposed to test you on, eyesight probability?


Its supposed to help with "Numerical Reasoning and Spatial Visualization." I guess it may help!?!? Maybe, I am just happy that I have another chance to learn something new even if it makes me feel sick........


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 4, 2022)

@xara I know it's not what you want to hear, but you are so close to the end of your school year as it is right? I know it sucks and it's not ideal, but you should finish it. I'd get it if it were a few more years, but 3 or so months left is almost the home stretch.

Here in the US most job applications require HS and or a GED is a possibility. It may be different elsewhere/Canada. I never got a GED, I graduated from high-school, but I am sure earning one also requires a lot of time, studying, and so forth. It might just be as much of a hassle as it is currently for you right now. Since you're in a position where you are almost done, I feel it'd be better to see it through to the end.

It is fine if college and further academics is not what you want to do. It's not for everyone. There was this big push in the last few decades for everyone to pursue academics after highschool. Trade/tech schools are also a thing. It's less about 'academic leanings' and more about leaving with a skillset that you can use to get a job. Which is often not the case with college. A lot of people are talking about how that is better than going to college/those kind of academic institutions.

But you can cross that bridge later. I believe you really should stick it out and graduate. I know what I am saying is probably a bit of a downer, but a diploma will only broaden your career chances. Just do your best Xara and we are all here if you need help!


----------



## aericell (Apr 4, 2022)

—


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2022)

Chris said:


> As someone who did drop out of school I'd definitely recommend trying to stick it out until the end if you can. When I figured out what I wanted to do with my life it took me ~4 years to make up for the 1 year of school I missed. As bad as it was, I really wish I had just stuck it out.
> 
> I'm deleting this later:
> Gone.





xSuperMario64x said:


> I would 100% recommend not going to college if you have a lot of mental health issues. I had to spend all 4 years of college battling depression and anxiety, and it was probably one of the worst times of my life. almost a year later im still recovering from it. it's really not worth paying that much money just to be stressed nonstop.
> 
> if you drop out of HS you could always go and get your GED later. I'm not trying to encourage you to drop out but it's not the end of the world if you have to.





Alienfish said:


> I'd say, first try and get help for your issues and such if you can. Second, as harsh at it might be, try to stay in the time you have left, and if possible work out an environment that will help you. Are you able to live with someone else, get some study help from school, online etc? Most places will require at least high school unless they let you combine reading up on high school with work practice but that might be a thing in my country also.
> 
> While you can read up your grades and diploma later I'd better do it in one go and maybe apply for job and figure out things later. I definitely get the stuff about not wanting to go to uni/high school. I was lucky get a university degree in subjects and courses I liked but not everyone might have that opportunity.





TheDuke55 said:


> @xara I know it's not what you want to hear, but you are so close to the end of your school year as it is right? I know it sucks and it's not ideal, but you should finish it. I'd get it if it were a few more years, but 3 or so months left is almost the home stretch.
> 
> Here in the US most job applications require HS and or a GED is a possibility. It may be different elsewhere/Canada. I never got a GED, I graduated from high-school, but I am sure earning one also requires a lot of time, studying, and so forth. It might just be as much of a hassle as it is currently for you right now. Since you're in a position where you are almost done, I feel it'd be better to see it through to the end.
> 
> ...


thank you all for taking the time to respond, i really appreciate it. as much as i despise school and talk/think about dropping out a lot, i don’t think i’d ever actually do it. i may not know if i actually want my diploma or if i just want to appease my parents/prove my late grandmother wrong for thinking i have no future, but what i _do_ know is that i wouldn’t like myself very much if i dropped out. especially since like you all said, i’m close to being done. school has been an absolute nightmare for me since 5th grade, but i haven’t gone through all that i have just to give up now. i’m always gonna be embarrassed of this situation and the fact i’ll be graduating 2-3 years after the rest of my peers did, but i’m trying my best and that’s gotta count for something, right? maybe i can put perseverance on my resume after this mess lol. 

as for college, i definitely don’t think it’s for me. at least not anytime soon. i don’t have much of an idea as to what i wanna do with my life, and i’ve got plenty of mental + physical health issues to take care of first, so i’ll be taking a gap year (or two) after i graduate to really focus on discovering myself and getting my **** together. after that? who knows.

sorry for rambling on lol, but thank you again guys for responding and listening to me complain. :’)


----------



## Byngo (Apr 4, 2022)

tbh I’m really struggling with even having a will to live rn. I’m of Ukrainian descent so for obvious reasons the last 6 weeks i haven’t been able to function normally. trouble sleeping, lack of appetite, sapped of any and all positivity, just dragging myself through each day, topped off with an unhealthy amount of exposure to what’s happening in Ukraine all while pretending I’m okay around people. It’s exhausting, but it’s gotten even worse with the news the last few days, hearing and seeing whats happened in the suburbs of Kyiv, realizing that’s probably just the tip of the iceberg because there’s a good sized chunk of the county russia still occupies…. and now there’s rumors russias true intent is to wipe Ukraine from existence i.e genocide, which absolutely is believable because Russians have a history of viewing Ukrainians as sub-human, not to mention it’s already been attempted once with the holodomor. I expect that’s exactly what will happen; russia will carry out actual genocide, because nobodies doing anything to stop it, Ukraine simply can’t on their own, at best they can delay it (which they have) but I just….. if that happens, I dont know if ill be able to mentally or emotionally handle watching it or even just knowing it happen while unable to do a damn thing about it. 

i haven’t been active here for like 2 years but this is the first place that came to mind to vent, tbh i couldnt spill all this to anyone i actually know


----------



## Soigne (Apr 4, 2022)

forget me trying to cut back on work hours so i could have one day off a week. i might have to get a third job working overnights now to afford to exist.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm so annoyed right now. I'm so so sick of people not being considerate or not fully understanding my situation or assuming stuff about my struggles. Maybe I just don't communicate efficiently enough to convey it to others. Maybe I mask it so much that it looks like I'm completely fine. I really don't know. 

Work are trying to rush me back to work. I'm not comfortable with going back yet. I barely have my mobility back yet. How am I supposed to do things by myself while at home without full mobility? Have they even considered that? Have they even considered that I have no support at home? 

Now they essentially think that I'm making excuses, which is not the case at all. I'm actually so done.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2022)

I hate myself and my life.  I don't know what people see in me.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 4, 2022)

Venti said:


> I hate myself and my life.  I don't know what people see in me.


I relate to how you're feeling. Just so you know you're not alone. If you want to vent about your problems you can DM me anytime. I'm always open to listen. Trust me I know what it feels like when everything feels hopeless.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 4, 2022)

xara said:


> thank you all for taking the time to respond, i really appreciate it. as much as i despise school and talk/think about dropping out a lot, i don’t think i’d ever actually do it. i may not know if i actually want my diploma or if i just want to appease my parents/prove my late grandmother wrong for thinking i have no future, but what i _do_ know is that i wouldn’t like myself very much if i dropped out. especially since like you all said, i’m close to being done. school has been an absolute nightmare for me since 5th grade, but i haven’t gone through all that i have just to give up now. i’m always gonna be embarrassed of this situation and the fact i’ll be graduating 2-3 years after the rest of my peers did, but i’m trying my best and that’s gotta count for something, right? maybe i can put perseverance on my resume after this mess lol.
> 
> as for college, i definitely don’t think it’s for me. at least not anytime soon. i don’t have much of an idea as to what i wanna do with my life, and i’ve got plenty of mental + physical health issues to take care of first, so i’ll be taking a gap year (or two) after i graduate to really focus on discovering myself and getting my **** together. after that? who knows.
> 
> sorry for rambling on lol, but thank you again guys for responding and listening to me complain. :’)


Hey xara  I don't have much else to add from whatever everyone else has said, but I do agree that it would be worth sticking out high school. High school is stressful and definitely sucks, but it's worth sticking it through so that it opens up opportunities in the future. It saves catching up in the future if you wanted to go into tertiary study, but even then it's not impossible to catch up and there still is options out there. 

I almost dropped out of university. I got extremely burnt out and failed a few courses, which extended my studies out by a year. My stress and anxiety levels througout uni were through the roof. I thought it would be better if I just quit. But I stuck it through, and I definitely don't regret it as it all worked out well in the end. It was a struggle, and I wanted to give up, but I got there in the end.

I have friends who have earnt massive amounts of money and have even brought their own houses at my age without having a degree. They went straight into the workforce. And I envy them for that because they're more financially stable and have been stable for a longer time than me. They have more life experience than me. Stuff you don't get by being stuck in school. Basically my point is that you can definitely be successful without having a degree lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 4, 2022)

Bad night bad night bad night 
I hate anxiety


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 5, 2022)

Spoiler: twt



Can twtr stop recommending me certain tweets. Sometimes I like twitter but sometimes it's just a cesspool of unproductive hatred. I like subscribing to drama every now and then, but I can't imagine just standbying on twitter all day waiting to create a problem from a generally unproblematic thing.

Obviously it's a case to case basis, but I swear I've seen on multiple accounts how people will really twist someone else's words and make baseless accusations from it. I'm reminded of that post where someone says "I like pancakes" and another person interprets this as "Oh so you hate waffles??" like no girl thats a whole other statement wth.

Is2g Genshin is the most toxic fanbase I've ever been in. I genuinely cannot enjoy fanarts without having to see whatever drama there is (mainly shipping drama) at least once a day.

(Regardless, please please PLEASE dont use my post to justify actions that ARE actually problematic! Again, case to case basis.)


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2022)

Nevermind.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm just bothered by the fact I have to go to work in a bit and for the rest of the week despite the fact I have next week off. To be honest I'm just not in the mood to work at all this week.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 5, 2022)

When I went to school a couple of years ago, everyone told me to go on until 12th grade instead of starting an apprenticeship after 10th grade. In reality  most people do that because they don’t know what they want to do with their lives. Additionally, everyone always said they need to discover themselves, and I just don’t get it. People would think I am stupid for leaving school earlier than most (I did graduate). I think I was actually smarter than they were because I started earning my own money 4 to 5 years before all of them. I started working when I was 15 years old. And I think it’s the best thing you can possibly do because it makes you grow up, be responsible and learn for your life.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 5, 2022)

I still feel pretty crappy about the whole work situation. I feel like they all view me in a bad light now. It really wasn't my intention at all. Not to mention I was stupid to think that my life was magically going to get better after one appointment (and they were stupid to think that too).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2022)

I really hate waking up feeling more tired/exhausted than I did when I went to sleep  now the sun is coming up and I have things k really need to do but I would also love to just... go back to sleep.

prob doesn't help that the cat woke me up like 7 times bc when she wants my attention she climbs on everything and knocks stuff off my dresser/tv/shelves.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 5, 2022)

Not my dad opening my mail


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2022)

Sleepy because I missed my medicine and slept without it.  But the people that care about me have been sweet, so that's all I need.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really hate waking up feeling more tired/exhausted than I did when I went to sleep  now the sun is coming up and I have things k really need to do but I would also love to just... go back to sleep.
> 
> prob doesn't help that the cat woke me up like 7 times bc when she wants my attention she climbs on everything and knocks stuff off my dresser/tv/shelves.


I ended up going back to sleep for like 4 hours, now it's almost 11:30 but at least I'm not quite as tired.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2022)

xara said:


> thank you all for taking the time to respond, i really appreciate it. as much as i despise school and talk/think about dropping out a lot, i don’t think i’d ever actually do it. i may not know if i actually want my diploma or if i just want to appease my parents/prove my late grandmother wrong for thinking i have no future, but what i _do_ know is that i wouldn’t like myself very much if i dropped out. especially since like you all said, i’m close to being done. school has been an absolute nightmare for me since 5th grade, but i haven’t gone through all that i have just to give up now. i’m always gonna be embarrassed of this situation and the fact i’ll be graduating 2-3 years after the rest of my peers did, but i’m trying my best and that’s gotta count for something, right? maybe i can put perseverance on my resume after this mess lol.
> 
> as for college, i definitely don’t think it’s for me. at least not anytime soon. i don’t have much of an idea as to what i wanna do with my life, and i’ve got plenty of mental + physical health issues to take care of first, so i’ll be taking a gap year (or two) after i graduate to really focus on discovering myself and getting my **** together. after that? who knows.
> 
> sorry for rambling on lol, but thank you again guys for responding and listening to me complain. :’)


No problems  And everything you do, should be for yourself and you should be able to feel proud of _your_self for completing it, not just for pleasing anyone else. And don't feel embarrassed for being late, as long as you get the diploma and can apply for jobs it's all for the good. I wish you the best of luck 

And yeah uni/college is definitely not for everyone, especially if you live in a country where everything cost thousands of dollars and you might never be able to pay it back unless you 100% know what you want to be and can work/pay it back at some point. Or just stressful for any reason.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 5, 2022)

I graduated from high school and got my diploma the year I was expected to graduate. Several years ago. What’s bothering me is the fact that my school recommended me for ESY — extended school year or something. It made me feel stupid despite the fact that I graduated already and it’s beyond me why they even recommended such a thing. I was not going to college nor will I ever go to college. I’m doing just fine working. What’s the point of extended school year if I’m going to _work??? _

They recommended 3 years or something? For what? I’d be a senior for three years or just get demoted to 10th grade again so I can repeat a bunch of the same crap I already did? Ngl, if my parents actually agreed to this, I would’ve dropped myself out 1000% seeing how I was over 18 at the time, and you can do that legally without their permission over 18. I’m glad my dad didn’t make me do that ****. I was so eager to work I actually got hired my senior year at Walmart, but since I wanted to work overnight they made my starting date the day of my graduation. (Yes, I woke up at 6:00 AM for the dreaded school, and worked the _same_ night 9:00 PM to 6:00 AM).

School’s recommended things like this can really destroy someone’s confidence. Don’t understand the point of an ESY either unless you actually want to go to college and your grades were bad enough, but still i don’t think colleges would accept a redo? Like you weren’t good enough the first time you try again and get better, so now they’ll let you in? Sounds like a game… 

(I had a dream where I actually had to do the extended school year and I did not like it, which is why I felt the need to complain now lol)


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 5, 2022)

Spoiler: laugh out loud!!! (this is a vent i might delete)



sometimes i feel bad for having mixed feelings towards my parents.
on one hand, theyre the best parents i could ask for. they care about me, theyre funny, theyre wise, they taught me the things i know today and are the reason why im trying to better myself all the time.
on the other hand, theyre quite... conservative. they're transphobic, homophobic, they want me to get married to a man and have children (im literally wlw but they cant know that), they took away my anxiety medication because they don't want me to get "addicted", and they yell at me for not constantly reading the bible.
i know that if i speak up about these things, our relationship is over. they might completely cut me off or disown me. i just wish i didn't have to hide a part of myself away from them. it sucks.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 5, 2022)

My best friends have been leaving me out of things a lot lately. Ever since 7th grade, we've all been inseparable. We did everything together. The two of them were friends before I came into the picture, so they knew each other already. In 7th grade, I introduced myself to them and they always included me in everything. Years later, we've drifted. Today we all hung out, but they were talking about stuff they were going to do together. They barely even acknowledged my presence. It really hurt being left out. They're really the only close friends I have, so I don't want to lose them. I'm just really hurt by it all.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 5, 2022)

My grandpa just had a heart attack. My grandma called and she sounded hysterical, then I heard my dad running down the stairs and saying, "Grandpa had a heart attack!" (but in French). He just drove to my grandparent's house. I seriously hope that my grandpa will be okay...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2022)

@ZeldaCrossing64 I know I can't help but I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts <3

my energy levels fluctuate so rapidly it's actually ridiculous lol


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 5, 2022)

i continue to disappoint my mom every moment i am able to


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My grandpa just had a heart attack. My grandma called and she sounded hysterical, then I heard my dad running down the stairs and saying, "Grandpa had a heart attack!" (but in French). He just drove to my grandparent's house. I seriously hope that my grandpa will be okay...


So uhm, update on the news... My grandpa died. I'm legit crying so much right now. I don't know what to say. This is the second time a family member of mine has passed away...


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 5, 2022)

Spoiler



I just read a really helpful tip on art but it also made me worried about sharing my art there since I am using official art from ffxii as my references and the pose and everything (though not perfect) are based on it. The tweet said it is okay to take inspiration from other artists but there is such a thing as taking too much from an artist’s work. I am worried; i don’t want to steal or disrespect any artists. also as a kid, i used to try drawing things from manga and anime and elsewhere (and i’ve seen some others do the same) exactly how it is shown since i didn’t know anything about art and still don’t really or that people that draw fan art develop their own styles and interpretations. I asked people on a server about this (just asked again) and they said all artists use references, which I know. I am wondering if I am practicing drawing the wrong way, or if it is wrong to see if I can try to draw something? i am so overwhelmed ><. i really am proud of this drawing since I’ve never drawn armor before and also I feel like it helped me understand shading a bit more.  I was definitely going to credit the original artists but now I wonder if that is not enough. 

Edit: I talked about it with a friend and they said if i decide to post it only to say in the description that i’m practicing drawing along with credit to the artists.


----------



## xara (Apr 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> So uhm, update on the news... My grandpa died. I'm legit crying so much right now. I don't know what to say. This is the second time a family member of mine has passed away...


i’m so, so sorry. may he rest in peace. i know how devastating and lonely losing a loved one is, but you’re not alone, and my pms are always open if you need to talk; i’d be happy to listen. sending prayers, healing thoughts and virtual hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> So uhm, update on the news... My grandpa died. I'm legit crying so much right now. I don't know what to say. This is the second time a family member of mine has passed away...



I’m so sorry. Sending you my condolences and virtual hugs. If you need to chat, my dms are open.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> So uhm, update on the news... My grandpa died. I'm legit crying so much right now. I don't know what to say. This is the second time a family member of mine has passed away...


I’m sorry. I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts, feel free to message me if you need to talk, my tbt PMs are open.


----------



## xara (Apr 5, 2022)

deleted.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 5, 2022)

xara said:


> Spoiler: trigger warning? maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and my kitties send you hugs . I’m sorry for not being here for you whenever that happened. I’m sorry this happened to you. Please know that my dms are always open to you even when I’m away. I care about you .


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> snip


Dang, that's such a devastating loss. Sorry to hear that.  It must be very _very_ tough for you right now after what had happened. Please feel free to reach out to us if you need some comfort. Sending you virtual hugs on the way and I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> - snip -



Omg, I'm so sorry to hear this.  It's really difficult to lose a grandparent (all of mine have already passed away, as well as my mom).  I was telling someone that I remember my grandma on my dad's side was the last to go a couple years ago, and she was really sweet.  She let me have chocolate cake and chocolate milk when I was younger.

If you ever need to vent or talk about it, my VMs/DMs are open.  



xara said:


> - snip -



I am so, so, _so _sorry to hear this, Xara.  Sorry doesn't even cover it.  It sounds to me like they're invalidating your thoughts and feelings, and that is one of the worst feelings in the world.  I speak from experience.  I can only hope that you don't have to deal with those kinds of remarks too much longer.  If one of my family members said that to me I would lose my **** at them, lol.

If you ever need to vent about it, my VMs/DMs are open.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 5, 2022)

i woke up one day and found myself alone in my hometown and it’s really just a special type of loneliness when you realize you have no one left


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> So uhm, update on the news... My grandpa died. I'm legit crying so much right now. I don't know what to say. This is the second time a family member of mine has passed away...


I'm sorry for your loss. I've lost a few family and one friend this/last year. It's a very surreal feeling. I know it may not be much, but feel free to message me if you need someone to talk/listen to. Many of us are here for you!

@xara That is truly awful and disgusting of them to say. I'm sorry that you are going through this. There is a family member going through something similiar currently and while I can't say I am a guru or know how to help 100%, I would never act or say on such horrible things like they had.

I know I've only been chatting with you and the others for a short while now, but I like you all! I feel like I've gotten to know quite a few of you all better just in the course of a few months. Please feel free to hit me up on my private messages if you need someone to talk/listen to. I really do mean that. For both of you.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 6, 2022)

.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 6, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> So uhm, update on the news... My grandpa died. I'm legit crying so much right now. I don't know what to say. This is the second time a family member of mine has passed away...


I‘m sorry for your loss. I wish you all the strength you need. Sending virtual hugs to you and your family.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2022

@xara I just read your post (it’s deleted now I think). I just wanted to let you know that you don’t deserve this and there are a lot of people who care about you. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> So uhm, update on the news... My grandpa died. I'm legit crying so much right now. I don't know what to say. This is the second time a family member of mine has passed away...


I'm so sorry for your loss. I know just how you feel, my grandpa passed away back in January and I'm still in denial about it. I'm here if you need anything 



I really want to start working on my fanfics again but writing is so intimidating, idk where to start cause I have so many ideas and I don't want to forget them


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 6, 2022)

I just think a lot about the connections between people, and why some of them are cut for seemingly no reason. I find it particularly sad how easy it is for some people to change so quickly...or just "grow apart" from someone who they had previously been super close with. Especially when they offer no real explanation for it, other than "this is how it is now". This feels like a major source of trauma to me...knowing that something changed in a major way, but being given no explanation of how or why.


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2022)

i’m on less than 3 hours of sleep and incredibly irritable. today is not going to go well lol.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 6, 2022)

xara said:


> i’m on less than 3 hours of sleep and incredibly irritable. today is not going to go well lol.



I slept like poop as well. Maybe 5 hours for me. - Lucky for me, I have nothing that needs to be done today.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2022)

Wow they still haven't replied...sigh. Starting to slowly give up on this goal cause it's no idea asking my partners to submit if they(editor sorta) can't even handle things properly.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 6, 2022)

.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

Soon it's going to be my family's first Easter without my grandfather, I'm really nervous about how it'll turn out...


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 6, 2022)

I hate when my ear starts ringing.


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2022)

my dad: wants me to go to school and gets insanely angry when i don’t
also my dad: gets angry when my having to attend school and do schoolwork gets in the way of things he wants to do



by the way, the things he wants to do include laying down, playing bingo and solitaire games on facebook, watching tv, etc. he thinks him being able to do these things whenever he wants is more important than me being able to attend school without interruptions. i can’t focus on anything with him constantly coming in my room, wanting me in the living room where i can’t focus, yelling, etc. he disturbs my education by expecting me to look after alize (my kitten) at the same time that i’m trying to focus on class and schoolwork instead of waking up my mother who’s sleeping and has nothing going on.

“i can’t be everywhere at once.” is his excuse. yeah, neither can my attention span, pal. from 8:30am to 2:30pm, please leave me alone. i’m very close to barricading my door.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really want to start working on my fanfics again but writing is so intimidating, idk where to start cause I have so many ideas and I don't want to forget them


still feeling this, and my exec dysfunction is also getting in the way as usual  
honestly might just force myself to do it (not in a bad way tho) bc if I don't start it now I never will lol


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2022)

me  hiding in my room to avoid my mother because being around her upsets me a lot of the time


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 6, 2022)

xara said:


> i’m on less than 3 hours of sleep and incredibly irritable. today is not going to go well lol.


I feel that, but it's my fault again. I just torture myself by staying up so late since I don't want to lose out on my me time because of work being so early and the such. Hopefully you can get some better rest tonight!



xSuperMario64x said:


> still feeling this, and my exec dysfunction is also getting in the way as usual
> honestly might just force myself to do it (not in a bad way tho) bc if I don't start it now I never will lol


Sometimes I take long hiatuses from my main works and it takes some time for me to get back into the flow of writing. Maybe start off slow with some kind of short stories or exercise works that you don't care where it goes to shake off the rust and get the creative blood flowing.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 6, 2022)

i feel like i have no one to turn to


----------



## Beanz (Apr 6, 2022)

my school is having a stupid field day on friday and i don’t want to go, they didn’t even explain what was this field day was. i just gotta _love_ disorganized people, my school just assumes that everyone knows what it is. i wasn’t able to participate because i was online last year so i know nothing about this, the only thing i know is that there’s going to be a soccer match. i bet everyone is going to skip, the only people there are going to be the popular people and the soccer players. both my parents are forcing me to go, my mom is like “i would’ve loved field day at my school” well you were probably popular so that’s why you would’ve enjoyed it. why does my school have to make up stupid **** like this why couldn’t have been a regular day? ruining my friday, like why can’t i just stay home? im saving you gas


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 6, 2022)

I have a bunch of amiibos and can’t open them until I get home in an hour and a half. Torture


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm just so tired and exhausted. I don't have the energy for life anymore lol


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 7, 2022)

Have a meeting with my boss coming up. A little bit nervous.


----------



## Chris (Apr 7, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> Have a meeting with my boss coming up. A little bit nervous.


Can relate. I've a meeting with my new supervisor in 25 minutes and I'm bricking it. I already know her (mostly via Zoom calls, but met once in person last year) so it shouldn't be this nerve-wracking but it somehow is!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm way too tired but I have to go to school anyways. I mean, I can't just stay at home whenever I feel like it, but I know for a fact that I'll end up falling alseep in class.


----------



## oak (Apr 7, 2022)

I got a tetanus booster yesterday at my doctors appointment and my arm was fine the whole day but I woke up this morning with my arm aching. It's no big deal but even advil didn't take the soreness away so my arm is just aching up a storm.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2022)

Today's just a disaster, lol.  Lots of things going wrong for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2022)

So more of bugging my brain whenever I see Jimmy Cliff, but he keeps reminding me of this weird trailer I used to see on BBC Entertainment (now BBC Brit). Basically some bus/car driving on a cliff road and there was a huge billboard with him on it and they were shouting like CLIFF! meaning it was a steep cliff road but obviously also Jimmy Cliff and the vehicle basically drove off the road. I have literally no idea about what the series could have been though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2022)

still quite sad that it's so difficult to find a genet plushie, genets are one of my favorite animals. honestly if I could actually get my hands on one I would be so happy with it I would prob never need to buy another plush again  

(which I know is a lie but after all this time I still really want one)


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 7, 2022)

i need to do chores today but i really just want to enjoy my last day off, play games, and finish up this drawing d: i need another day off lol (or realistically a place that has a washer and dryer so i can just do laundry whenever)


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 7, 2022)

I was asked to do something at work yesterday and I forgot, lol. It’s not a big deal because it’s the first time it’s happened but I literally just remembered. Lol.

I also got an offer for one of my EBay listings. It was an offer for the same price it was listed as, they had zero ratings and a member since 2022. It just screams red flags.  I declined it.


----------



## deana (Apr 7, 2022)

Funeral for my grandma is tomorrow and now my family members are testing positive for covid, great timing


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 7, 2022)

Spoiler: Is it inappropriate to talk about that?



I think I'll have my period soon. I have abdominal pain. When I was younger and had my period, I always fainted from the pain. I’ve tried different painkillers, but now I have a good one that actually helps. The only problem is that I still get sick when I have my period. I guess I won’t be able to change that.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 7, 2022)

I had a pretty bad day at school. It's getting obvious to me that my classmates don't like me and avoid me whenever possible. It feels like nobody even notices when I'm not feeling okay so they don't ask, and it's like nobody cares. I'm super tired and my head hurts. I had a pretty depressing talk with my friend at lunch about my brother 'cause he's being an A-hole to us. And as per usual, my father never keeps his promises so I had to remind him about the hunt for Dog Man books a ton.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 7, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I had a pretty bad day at school. It's getting obvious to me that my classmates don't like me and avoid me whenever possible. It feels like nobody even notices when I'm not feeling okay so they don't ask, and it's like nobody cares. I'm super tired and my head hurts. I had a pretty depressing talk with my friend at lunch about my brother 'cause he's being an A-hole to us. And as per usual, my father never keeps his promises so I had to remind him about the hunt for Dog Man books a ton.


I can relate. When I went to school, my classmates ignored and avoided me, too. It hurts, but just know that these people don’t deserve you and they won’t be there for the rest of your life.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 7, 2022)

Smh I can't believe it's honestly only 91 degrees? It feels like I'm burning to death right now, yesterday I felt motivated enough to do anything haha that motivation is dead right now, I don't wanna do anything because it feels like I could get heat stroke, I hate hate hate heat I feel so sick and the heat just makes me feel ticked off for some reason, I keep drinking cool drinks and it's not really helping and now I'm too full to have anymore drinks, I'm just gonna get an ice pack and cooling towel and burn here, I don't feel like playing animal crossing or any video games because my hands are all sweaty but I have dailies to do. It's the beginning of April I wish my computer would have told me it was gonna be this hot but yet it randomly starts freaking out and giving me a pop up "it's gonna be a heat wave and it's only 80 degrees!" dude that's like average temperature here  now it feels like outside is hot enough to cook something on


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2022)

i have to write a short story for english class and i’ve no ideas whatsoever. absolutely none. might smoke a blunt and wing it, since i seem to write better when i’m high.

i’ve also two other assignments to complete for tomorrow and it’s already 10pm. thank god it’s almost the weekend lmao.


----------



## Neb (Apr 8, 2022)

This is a controversial take, but I hate the smell of marijuana. It makes me short of breath and nauseated. Whenever I think of the substance I think of skunk spray. It’s that nasty to me. 

My neighbors smoke it at my apartment complex _every day_ even though it’s supposed to be a no smoking building. One of my moms has severe asthma and second hand marijuana smoke is makes it worse. We’ve asked them to quit, but they just ignore us.

I’m not opposed to people choosing to use the substance. It’s their choice. I just wish the people at my apartment were more understanding about my mother’s health condition.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm annoyed that my boss doesn't reply to my messages sometimes. Like he always wants me to reply to his but never replies to mine  

Also, my brother straight out asked me if I'm asexual (im not "out" to anyone irl)....  like do I really make it that obvious that I'm ace lmao???


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 8, 2022)

Neb said:


> This is a controversial take, but I hate the smell of marijuana. It makes me short of breath and nauseated. Whenever I think of the substance I think of skunk spray. It’s that nasty to me.
> 
> My neighbors smoke it at my apartment complex _every day_ even though it’s supposed to be a no smoking building. One of my moms has severe asthma and second hand marijuana smoke is makes it worse. We’ve asked them to quit, but they just ignore us.
> 
> I’m not opposed to people choosing to use the substance. It’s their choice. I just wish the people at my apartment were more understanding about my mother’s health condition.


I don't like the smell of it either, my parents smoke it and it worries me a ton, so I know how you feel. I'm sorry for you and your mother.

I'm even more tired than I was yesterday, I woke up way later, and we're out of milk. :[


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

think i just saw a mouse in my room. this is the 3rd year this has happened. i’m gonna scream lol. i ****ing hate this apartment.

edit: nope, definitely saw one. **** me.


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

xara said:


> think i just saw a mouse in my room. this is the 3rd year this has happened. i’m gonna scream lol. i ****ing hate this apartment.
> 
> edit: nope, definitely saw one. **** me.


NOT THE MOUSE CLIMBING INTO A PAIR OF MY SHOES???????? i’m gonna burn this damn building down i s2g.


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2022)

I just got a phone call saying a doctor needs to speak to me about my blood test results. I know which hormone they were testing levels for so it's a little concerning. Now to spend the next few days panicking. :|


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> still quite sad that it's so difficult to find a genet plushie, genets are one of my favorite animals. honestly if I could actually get my hands on one I would be so happy with it I would prob never need to buy another plush again
> 
> (which I know is a lie but after all this time I still really want one)


I found someone who is willing to send it to me but without shipping it's like $30 and since im broke rn I may need to sell off some more stuff I don't need. at this point though I would be willing to do a lot of things to get this plushie, even if that means selling other plushies I have which don't mean as much to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> Spoiler: Is it inappropriate to talk about that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll have my period soon. I have abdominal pain. When I was younger and had my period, I always fainted from the pain. I’ve tried different painkillers, but now I have a good one that actually helps. The only problem is that I still get sick when I have my period. I guess I won’t be able to change that.





Spoiler: idk as long as you don't get it inappropriate it's ok?



But anyway, back on topic, I'd definitely go see a ob/gyn to see if there are any BC options for you. There are more things than combined pill and while I understand the information/insurance/money etc. might be an issue in certain countries, or in US the states, more people need to know they don't have to be in pain unless they might be allergic or can't take BC's. Also I think some people basically only read the "blood clot" articles when they don't tell the nurses they have blood/heart issues in the family just because they don't know about other stuff than combined pills, or idk


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 8, 2022)

its been almost two weeks of not having power in the bathroom. a week ago maintenance came and flipped off the breaker that controls the front entry and hall lights soooo when can i have the power back that i pay for and thats required by law???? when is the maintenance man going to come get his ladder and knife this is a 700sf apartment and he just left it in the middle of the bathroom, said he was going to get us a new light fixture and call the contractor to show up, and then never came back! i want lights and a bathroom fan again.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 8, 2022)

Can I please just have a week or even a couple of days where I'm not doing anything at work? It's Friday yet people are calling and ordering like crazy. I'm so tired of feeling burnt out and just want a couple of slow days. My energy levels have been bad as well so I've become very irritable during work. I am one person, managing the work of multiple people. I am fed up with it. I do not get paid enough for this crap.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2022)

These freaking Robo callers keep calling my phone all the time. Just leave me alone for crying out loud!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2022)

Ok wow this red wine literally tasted like non-sparkling soda or something. Might be I burnt my tongue with the spicy food but eh...

Tried it on its own tasted like some yeast-y cherry drink.. ew


----------



## skweegee (Apr 8, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> These freaking Robo callers keep calling my phone all the time. Just leave me alone for crying out loud!


I highly recommend downloading a call blocker app for your phone if you can. The one I have allows me to block all calls that aren't from my contacts, and I can set the app to either send them straight to voicemail or just straight up block them entirely. I only had to use that second option once and only for a week or two, but ever since then I went from multiple scam calls a day to maybe one or two a month according to the list of blocked calls. Even after letting numbers not in my contacts through to voicemail the number of robocalls I'd get kept falling.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2022)

skweegee said:


> I highly recommend downloading a call blocker app for your phone if you can. The one I have allows me to block all calls that aren't from my contacts, and I can set the app to either send them straight to voicemail or just straight up block them entirely. I only had to use that second option once and only for a week or two, but ever since then I went from multiple scam calls a day to maybe one or two a month according to the list of blocked calls. Even after letting numbers not in my contacts through to voicemail the number of robocalls I'd get kept falling.


I did that, but the robocallers keep bypassing it. They keep on using different numbers. I have one for my smartphone, but the home phone is a different story.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 8, 2022)

I felt like crying the whole 7 hours while I was at school. Not only because of the death of my grandfather, but the kids here are so ****** they indirectly make school a living hell. In 4th period I put my head on my desk, and that classmate whom I detest kicks my desk and tells me to wake up. Obviously I'm annoyed 'cause I wasn't even sleeping, so I tell them to go to hell. Then they say, "It's not kindergarten, there's no nap time." In which I respond with, "Does it look like I care?" Then another classmate tells them to leave me alone and they respond with, "Okay, but only because you're saying it." Besides that, I always feel so ignored and left out because of my classmates, I hate being so alone and I wanted to go home the entire time.


----------



## oak (Apr 8, 2022)

I have the worst bags and black circles under my eyes. It's from allergies and gets worse during the spring pollen season. Yesterday when I saw my dad he was like "woah looks like you have 2 black eyes". Yes father I know that but there's nothing I can do about it. Maybe it's time to buy some concealer despite not wearing any make up for 10 years. Doing make up seems daunting though cause if it looks like crap people will notice.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 8, 2022)

my sister is really upset and she doesnt want to talk to me ((


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 8, 2022)

Welp it's so hot my skin is cracking open and bleeding since it's so dry out and the heat is making my piece of junk laptop laggy as ever
I'll play my switch when it cools down at night again because it feels like fire when I try and play in this heat right now, I'll just spend my time browsing TBT and gonna go pin stuff to my Pinterest until night falls and I can be released from the oven.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 8, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Welp it's so hot my skin is cracking open and bleeding since it's so dry out and the heat is making my piece of junk laptop laggy as ever
> I'll play my switch when it cools down at night again because it feels like fire when I try and play in this heat right now, I'll just spend my time browsing TBT and gonna go pin stuff to my Pinterest until night falls and I can be released from the oven.


Dang, that sounds really sucky. And scary! Should skin even do that during high temperatures?? And to think that it's only spring... :[

My brother is better at me at just about everything and I feel self-conscious about it. He can do a lot of things I can't; Whistling, snapping his fingers, doing math, making good jokes, thinking of quick responses during arguments, not stuttering, you name it. Hell, I can't even _spit_ properly and he can! It makes me feel less worthy, and just the thought that my _younger_ brother is better than me.....


----------



## vixened (Apr 9, 2022)

god I feel stupid. I feel like I'm having constant misunderstandings/mistakes


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm so freaking tired. Legit just want to sleep, but my parents will be mad if I do that lol

I want to go home, but also don't. Trying to do things independently (i.e. by myself) is so exhausting right now as my mobility is so limited and it takes so long to achieve very small tasks. I'm going to feel like crap for at least a week. It's going to suck so bad. If my works goal was to make me miserable, they're sure doing a good job of it.

On the other hand, my family are so ****ing annoying and I want a break from them lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 9, 2022)

I don't think anyone understands what my mental state is like either. Like I'm exhausted mentally too. I hate not having a routine. I hate being stuck at home, bored out of my mind. Every time I lose my routine, I get extremely depressed, which is what I am right now. I'm also incredibly anxious about returning home. I don't have any support back there while I'm still very dependent on other people. I don't have the energy to reach out for help anymore. I can't be bothered fighting for myself. I'm so tired of life right now. 


Spoiler: CW: sui mention



Honestly, I would've preferred to die in an accident than suffer through an injury like this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

s2g this cat goes into heat literally every other week and she has been waking me up constantly throughout the night with her incessant meowing and scratching at my door. I finally got her to stop but now it's almost 3:30am and I'm basically wide awake so idek if I can go back to sleep 

luckily I only have to deal w this til her appt on May 2nd but gdi she's so annoying


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 9, 2022)

Spoiler



I just bought one pair of period underwear because I’m really curious if it’s worth it, how it works for me, etc. I heard they work really well but I didn’t want to get more than one if I wasn’t that into it. I’ll see how it works for me and get more (maybe one or two) if I like it. Man, they’re pricey, though…


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2022)

Kinda wanna do the new take on the egg hunt but not sure I'll have time with the new take stuff. boo. :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I finally got her to stop but now it's almost 3:30am and I'm basically wide awake so idek if I can go back to sleep


update: it's almost 5am and I'm still awake


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 9, 2022)

It’s bothering me that I get attached to people way too quickly. And then I can’t change how I feel for them, even if they treat me badly.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 9, 2022)

It takes forever for me to watch something. I'm trying to catch up with anime that's been on my list since like 2005. I don't even like anime anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2022)

skweegee said:


> I highly recommend downloading a call blocker app for your phone if you can. The one I have allows me to block all calls that aren't from my contacts, and I can set the app to either send them straight to voicemail or just straight up block them entirely. I only had to use that second option once and only for a week or two, but ever since then I went from multiple scam calls a day to maybe one or two a month according to the list of blocked calls. Even after letting numbers not in my contacts through to voicemail the number of robocalls I'd get kept falling.


That's... incredibly unfortunate man I'm sorry. I used to have some Italian people trying to scam me with pasta subscription back in 2018 but after that I haven't had as much as people trying to think that I lost my credit card because my legal first and last name is lowkey common and stuff.

I don't know how easy it is to find people's number but if you can register to some database that blocks your number or remove it from sites that lists people's phone numbers that might be an idea. I removed mine where I could and haven't had much if any since.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2022)

Also lmao so I just looked up the measurements for a nice dress for fun, either the got the size completely wrong or the measurements wrong cause that is definitely not a size UK 4 lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2022)

Oh gosh, I'm so sleepy... why did I stay up on a day off for me?  I need to take a class in sleeping normally again.  I swear I'm intelligent, but sometimes I can be so stupid... lmao.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 9, 2022)

I just watched Titanic for the millionth time because it’s my favorite movie, but now my face hurts from all the crying.  
I don't think I've ever cried so hysterically before!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

I have to go look for my nicest black clothing for my grandfather's funeral. If I can't find anything, we'll have to go shopping. I have a feeling that my parents will make me wear a dress, which I'm dreading because I _hate_ dresses. And I know it's pushing it, but I wish that the funeral was on a school day instead of the weekend. I would like a day off from the hellhole they call school, and spending my Saturday at a funeral isn't the best thing ever. There's going to be a lot of crying and sitting and standing, and I'll probably have to write a speech. And since my grandma doesn't have a ton of money, she can't afford to buy lunch, flowers, etc. She can't even pay to _bury_ my grandfather, so we'll have to incinerate him instead. I'm not looking forward to next week...


----------



## vinnie (Apr 9, 2022)

My cat keeps scooting her water bowl across the floor. She causes water to get all over my kitchen floor to the point where it looks like a flood. It's really annoying. She's been doing it since I adopted her 4 years ago, but it's really starting to annoy me now.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 9, 2022)

my dvd player didnt work for  daysss welp, its working-ish now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

I went downstairs earlier and my parents immediately pounce on me (metaphorically), telling me to go look for clothes to wear at next week's funeral. Yeah, it's not like you woke me up this morning telling me the exact same thing. Can I go to the bathroom without being bothered?


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2022)

i did a lot yesterday, more than i usually do, and now my brain’s trying to slip into a depressive episode. it always does this when i push myself, but it _can’t_. not right now. not when i have a personal essay and an analogy and a **** ton of writer’s journal entries to write for monday for school. i’m so behind and it’s my fault, but ****. i also have a guidance counsellor appointment on monday as well, and i’m nervous about it even though i know what it’s about. i think. i also apparently have a new guidance counsellor. love that my school didn’t bother to tell me that.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 9, 2022)

Spoiler



Ugh why was my little brother even born? he's the most disgusting, nastiest little brat I've ever seen, I don't even wanna mention the grossest thing he did this morning that I needed to deal with, and now he thinks it's cool to go in my closet(where I keep all my belongings because I don't even own a room so where else am I suppose to keep my stuff?) take my organizer containers and dump everything in them on the floor and then make me hunt down where he put the container(bonus points he took my exercising equipment and did the same thing too) because I was outside trying to take care of my dog and my other little sisters don't care to watch him and let my brother screw everything up, for the record, the place I found my exercising stuff and my container was inside my old desk which I technically don't use anymore(except for a table sometimes) and he did my a favor by putting a bunch of disgusting crap inside my desk before hand, I've been meaning to clean my desk but keep accidently forgetting and now I gonna clean my stuff he put inside my desk now too, dude I'm allowed to go outside to do my chores and not come back looking for my stuff, if my closest is soon no longer gonna be safe to keep my prized possessions then where am I suppose to keep all my stuff, in my bunk bed? heck I even need to hide my clothing because he doesn't even care.
I still vividly remember the day my mother told me she was pregnant with my brother, I was cleaning my bookshelf(which I obviously don't own anymore to this day) and she comes in and tells me "I have something to tell you {deadname] I've been pregnant for a few months with a boy, your the second person to know after your father of course" "great" I think, this is perfect timing, I'm gonna get a brother in the busiest time in my life so he can ruin everything.
I'm sick and tired of him slamming my arm in the fridge every morning and scratching my legs making me bleed with his creepy little nails trying to steal my food because god forbid I'm allowed to eat, always screaming when I'm trying to focus, always doing the most disgusting things ever, always trying to kill himself because he's so stupid and I need to save his dumb life all the time.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god, your brother sounds like the Devil compared to mine. I am so sorry to hear that, brothers can be such a pain. Can't believe he would disrespect your belongings like that, though!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 9, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My god, your brother sounds like the Devil compared to mine. I am so sorry to hear that, brothers can be such a pain. Can't believe he would disrespect your belongings like that, though!


Yeah lol, I have four siblings, one brother and three sisters, my close friend has six, I don't even know how she lives...


----------



## vinnie (Apr 9, 2022)

something is up witih my sig and i don't know why it's happening


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 9, 2022)

mty parents wont stop fighting, its sad, they may leave eachother.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

it's so weird how like all day I have to suppress the desire to eat anything bc I really don't need to, but when dinnertime comes suddenly my body's like "op nvm I don't need to eat lol" and then instead of going to eat I get paralyzed by exec dysfunction and just sit here


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

Spoiler: Long Text



MY BROTHER IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!! He's got me all riled up and I totally lost it. It started when he ran upstairs and interrupted me while I was..... Well I can't actually say it, but I hate it when he interrupts me, regardless of what I'm doing. He just wanted me to take the dog out, and I told him to leave and give me a minute. He didn't. He said, "Nope, I'm staying here until you get out of bed." so I had to deal with that. Usually when he tells me to do something, he's really demanding about it. Instead of saying, "Could you take the dog out, please?" he just says, "Take the dog out" WHICH I HATE! Anyway, I put on my boots and I go outside with the dog. But when I come back in, my brother opens the door, says "Take her out longer, you were gone for three minutes", and slams the door in my face AND LOCKS IT! The nerve of him! So I had to stay outside even longer. Then when he finally lets me go back inside, he closes the door right when I'm about to walk into the dining room. How annoying. (There is a little area that separates the front house and the house interior with doors.) And of course, since our parents aren't home, he has to make a ton of loud + obnoxious noises. After a few minutes of this, I get fed up and yell at him to shut up. Then he gets mad and takes away his headset that I was using, and I rush upstairs. By then I was so angry and totally freaked. I SO wanted to break something, but I couldn't so I tapped my foot on the ground like Thumper and gripped my blankets. Then my brother barges into my room and tells me that I have to take the dog out AGAIN, and I got so mad 'cause I did it literally five minutes ago. Then he says, "Haha, just kidding" and I got so upset I burst into tears. Then he gives me this weird look and says, "Oh my god, you're seriously crying right now?" And starts laughing. I don't know, it's so hard to explain but I was super angry and upset in that moment. Why does my brother do this to me? Why can't he be considerate and leave me alone? Why can't he realize that he's causing me so much of this psychological pain? I think I may be exaggerating in the last bit, but alas all I can do is cry and dig my nails into my palm (which I have been doing a lot this week)... I now realize how minuscule and petty I sound right now, so I apologize.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 9, 2022)

got myself worked up over something for no reason. i do this sometimes


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow, not even 10 minutes after posting here my brother bothers me yet again. He asks Google to play the Team Fortress 2 theme, but for some reason it started playing Friday Night Funkin' music. The unexpected-ness of it made me laugh REALLY loud. But of course my brother has to be really rude about it. "That was the stupidest, worst, fakest, dumbest fake laugh, just shut the **** up." Yes, he really did say that! And then he called me a dumb-*** *****. Why does he have to be so verbal towards me? I didn't do anything to him!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 9, 2022)

Ok, maybe being back home (I.e. not at my parents house) isn't so bad. I overreacted so badly. I've been crippled by anxiety this whole week for things to turn out mostly okay. I actually hate myself for it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 9, 2022)

My head hurts from all the questions I have in my mind about the events that happened to me. I really need to stop overthinking but its really becoming a bad habit.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2022)

Nevermind.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 10, 2022)

I tried a new moisturizer and now I have a reaction and my face burns.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 10, 2022)

We had to get rid of the laundry room doormat because someone kept peeing on it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2022)

16 days till payday man. I mean I can live with my broke phone but sucks I can't really spend on other stuff too much...


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 10, 2022)

I have to work again two hours early tomorrow. Apparently it’s supposed to be really busy. The good thing? I have my favorite person there for two hours until she leaves. 

Off topic but kinda related: I got a ride home from one of my coworkers that I talk to on a friendly level last night. Today, my favorite person was giving her death stares and glaring at her the whole time, lol. I’m also not the only person who saw these death stares.

Also, the night I got a ride home, she also hung around until my shift was almost over. Never have I seen her stay that late on a Friday night, _especially_ since she works on Saturday morning. Fun times.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 10, 2022)

Not another bury the gays trope... death is such a boring end to a story.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2022)

it's still so cold outside, gettin really tired of this


----------



## Beanz (Apr 10, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2022)

I feel like the world and society punishes me all the time for being ace and I really just can't handle it anymore


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 10, 2022)

I am always asking my friends if I annoy them, and probably that annoys them.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm crying so much right now, one of my uncles is literally on the brink of death. He's currently in a hospital that'll take an hour of driving to get to, so I'm scared that I won't be able to see him before he dies. It's a very similar situation as my late grandfather, and I don't want to experience the passing of another family member so soon...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2022)

Ugh if I hear one more robocall I am going to smash up my phone (not really going to do that), seriously these robocalls are so annoying. No matter how times I block them and use anything to stop them they still keep finding a way to call my number


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 10, 2022)

I texted a friend, and she doesn’t reply. It’s important and it’s been a couple hours now.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I texted a friend, and she doesn’t reply. It’s important and it’s been a couple hours now.


That probably means they are probably too busy with real life stuff.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 10, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> That probably means they are probably too busy with real life stuff.


You don’t even know why I texted her. And she’s been online since then multiple times.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> You don’t even know why I texted her. And she’s been online since then multiple times.


Okay no need to be rude, I was just trying to tell you the reason why they could not be responding but if thats the case of her not responding and her being online she's probably "Ghosting" you. Trust me I had multiple friends who did that to me despite them being online and me messaging them several times and I never gotten a response. So I am not trying to be dismissive because I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 10, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay no need to be rude, I was just trying to tell you the reason why they could not be responding but if thats the case of her not responding and her being online she's probably "Ghosting" you. Trust me I had multiple friends who did that to me despite them being online and me messaging them several times and I never gotten a response. So I am not trying to be dismissive because I understand where you are coming from.


Sorry, I didn’t mean to be rude. Thanks!


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 10, 2022)

i need to sign up for my company health insurance and 401k but ive never done it before and its really overwhelming to decide everything. im horrible at making choices and there are so many choices T^T i gotta get it done in the next 2 days or else the system will pick default options for me ahhh


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 10, 2022)

I want to branch out and start playing different games (specifically Pokemon, Kirby, and Metroid) but I just can't come of out of my comfort zone of Zelda, Animal Crossing, and Mario. :,)


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2022)

i’m having a rough day lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm crying so much right now, one of my uncles is literally on the brink of death. He's currently in a hospital that'll take an hour of driving to get to, so I'm scared that I won't be able to see him before he dies. It's a very similar situation as my late grandfather, and I don't want to experience the passing of another family member so soon...


my heart is hurting so much for you, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. if I could see you in person I would just give you a big ol hug 



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I want to branch out and start playing different games (specifically Pokemon, Kirby, and Metroid) but I just can't come of out of my comfort zone of Zelda, Animal Crossing, and Mario. :,)


also regarding this, I've personally never played Metroid and I've only played a little bit of Kirby, but Pokemon is really great. my favorite one is actually Omega Ruby on the 3DS, if you want a good starter Pokemon game I would def recommend it.

------------------------------
I started dealing w acid reflux again today, except today was slightly different than usual. it hasn't totally gone away. I've been having pains off and on literally all day. guess it's time to talk to the doctor real soon!

edit: I have an appt for tomorrow at 3pm so we'll see what he says then.


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 10, 2022)

I had a panic attack today. It's difficult to explain to my mom that my panic attack wasn't because my dad took away my phone after a fight but because of stress building up over these past weeks. That was definitely the last straw but anxiety and mental health problems are irrational and no I'm not panicking because my phone was taken away for an hour mom stop blaming it on screens pls

Luckily we talked it out and I think it's difficult for my parents to understand my problems but they're at least trying to understand that I'm not overreacting I actually just need to see a doctor. Sometimes I feel like they think I'm just being moody and immature but its so much more than that omfg.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2022)

Nevermind.


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 10, 2022)

Venti said:


> -snip-


Hey hope your alright, Im pretty hard on myself when I mess up so I know how you feel a little bit.
I know that several people on the forums know how swag you are and I hope you can see that cause you really are  some of the best advice i've ever been given is to forgive yourself over mistakes the way you would forgive your best friend. sure your friend would mess up a little but you get to see how awesome and cool they are every single day. nothing changes that.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 10, 2022)

i cant find any reason to love myself.
i dont have friends, the most i have in pro's is kindess, kinda? loyalty, i had which stabbed me in the back with a garbage friend.
i cant be myself, i just cant do this for much longer.
i've been hated just for being me, cause im trans fem. 
i know most people dont read these stupid long vent posts.
i needed to let this all out.
have a good day, night afternoon.
boys, girls, and all 72 other genders! 

ty for reading.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2022)

Nevermind.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 10, 2022)

…


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 10, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> …


never gonna give you


----------



## vinnie (Apr 10, 2022)

I was about to chill and listen to music, but my headphones weren't plugged in fully. My music blasted at full volume across my house. I'm now fearing for my life that my father, who has to wake up at 3:30 am for his new job, is going to bust my door down any second.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 10, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> never gonna give you


Thanks


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 10, 2022)

vinnie said:


> I was about to chill and listen to music, but my headphones weren't plugged in fully. My music blasted at full volume across my house. I'm now fearing for my life that my father, who has to wake up at 3:30 am for his new job, is going to bust my door down any second.


hope he doesnt unscrew the doors, my dad did that once :/


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 10, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I want to branch out and start playing different games (specifically Pokemon, Kirby, and Metroid) but I just can't come of out of my comfort zone of Zelda, Animal Crossing, and Mario. :,)


I know how you feel it took me a long time to branch out into other Nintendo Fandoms
I grew up being into Mario and later on I got into playing Pokemon(I've watched the Anime before then but I never wanted to play the games) and this year I just got into Metroid and It's one of my favorite fandoms now. 
I have good news for you! Whenever you feel ready to try something new you can try out the Metroid Dread demo for free and you can also play Metroid and Super Metroid for free only because you have Nintendo Switch Online so that means you can play NES and SNES games! For Pokemon I've only played Shield and X(I have Sun but I haven't played it yet) So I'm not sure what to recommend but I know people like the game @/xSuperMario64x recommended!  for Kirby I've never ever played a Kirby game but if you wanna test out a Kirby game I think the new Kirby game has a free demo and I think there's some NES/SNES Kirby games you could try with Nintendo Switch Online(sorry I know literally nothing about Kirby )
Remember it takes time to feel like exploring new fandoms, I'm happy seeing you want to try new fandoms but if it turns out Pokemon, Kirby and Metroid aren't your thing remember it's okay if you only have a few fandoms that your happy with!


----------



## vinnie (Apr 10, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> hope he doesnt unscrew the doors, my dad did that once :/


dang, that's a bit... extreme. that sucks. :/


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 10, 2022)

vinnie said:


> dang, that's a bit... extreme. that sucks. :/


but atleast your not blasting 

MY LITTLE PONYYYYYY, I USED TO WONDER WHAT FRIEND SHIP COULD BE!!!!

across the family tv...
kill me.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 10, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> but atleast your not blasting
> 
> MY LITTLE PONYYYYYY, I USED TO WONDER WHAT FRIEND SHIP COULD BE!!!!
> 
> ...


oh gosh. . i would simply pretend nothing happened.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 10, 2022)

Spoiler: complex



my best friend got into a fight w another friend and the rest of the group doesnt know and my brain just hurts
i get my best friend is tired but i said "just tell the chat that youre tired and cant make it today, the rest might like it better if we're all complete so let's just resched" and she said "it sounds like a them problem if they dont want us complete" and i was like "girl i personally want us complete?? i want everyone to be around as much as possible because i value you all as close friends?? i want you to be there??"
im so tired of trying to be nice sometimes bc people can just be unnecessarily mean idk im also drained but i dont have the heart to tell people that i am bc i know i can still push myself just a little

also random thought but why do we, as a human race, need to complicate things. like idgi if we all just knew how to communicate properly then we couldve avoided so much conflict. instead we skirt around issues because some are so close-minded and refuse to change and idk man im exhausted having to be the bigger person all the time because people cant fathom having a conscience

ik im being a little hypocritical ranting here but this current friendship problem isnt mine to deal with, all i can do is support my best friend but if the other party is too stubborn to see through her own problems then that isnt on me. i can only do so much and im not even in the fight, i can potentially worsen it if i join in


----------



## BakaRina (Apr 11, 2022)

Someone keeps trying to send me a friend request to my switch and it’s someone here as I don’t trade anywhere else. It’s starting to get annoying as I don’t know who it is as I keep denying it and they keep trying to add me after I declined it.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 11, 2022)

BakaRina said:


> Someone keeps trying to send me a friend request to my switch and it’s someone here as I don’t trade anywhere else. It’s starting to get annoying as I don’t know who it is as I keep denying it and they keep trying to add me after I declined it.


Does the Switch not have a block option or… ? If not, it definitely should, lol.


----------



## BakaRina (Apr 11, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Does the Switch not have a block option or… ? If not, it definitely should, lol.


It does and I already blocked them moments ago.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 11, 2022)

My heart just keeps racing like constantly  why is my anxiety through the roof when I've got nothing to worry about


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 11, 2022)

I am feeling awful, and there is nothing I can do about it. I was so happy to have a person that genuinely likes me, but now I am not sure about that anymore. It’s not even her fault, I think it’s mine. Last year I didn’t even know she existed, but now I do and it changes everything. I can’t stop thinking about her, and what I could have done wrong. I just want to forget her, but I can’t.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 11, 2022)

Also my boss has really pissed me off. I really hate his lack of communication while I've been recovering. I've only now found out that it's because he was unwell himself, like bro u could've told me that sooner. I also hate how he basically assumed that I wouldn't come back for my job, and I think he told everyone at work that too. I have all my belongings and my source of income here, what in the world makes you think I wouldn't come back for that?! I really don't love my family that much that I'd leave my life behind for them. He keeps assuming what I want without actually asking, and he's been doing this for months now.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 11, 2022)

About two weeks ago, a coworker told me that there is no female name that starts with K and ends with K. I was pondering over this, and eventually told my favorite person.  So she texts me tonight at 3:00 AM that she found names, lol. 

I totally forgot about that conversation even. Can’t believe she remembered, lol. Now, I’m awake at 3 AM, lol.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 11, 2022)

physically exhausted today, but mentally still going  shadowed 3 operations so im exhausted, but im still rearing to go out w friends later ‼


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm so tired and sleepy, but work is in the morning, so I refuse to go to sleep.  I need to end this cycle once and for all after this.  My birthday is going to arrive and I'm just going to faceplant into some cake out of exhaustion, lol.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 11, 2022)

Everyone and everything is bothering me right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 11, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> hope he doesnt unscrew the doors, my dad did that once :/


My father did that as well, I was without a door for about a year and a half.

Anyway, I spilled coffee on my pants, I don't want to go to school (but I still have to), and I just saw a terrifying video about FNaF with my brother and now I'm scarred. :,) And the worst part? "That's part of the actual lore, y'know." Said my brother. Excuse me? People putting on animatronic suits, getting spring-trapped, and bleeding out to death is actually _canon_?! I'm surprised I actually liked that game as a kiddo.


----------



## xara (Apr 11, 2022)

i didn’t sleep well _at all_, i’m incredibly irritable and i’m anxious as **** for my guidance counsellor appointment. :/


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 11, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> Everyone and everything is bothering me right now.


I relate to how you're feeling. You sound just like me when I was going through a rough time during school. If you ever want to talk about your problems you can DM me anything. I'm willing to listen and understand.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 11, 2022)

There's a customer who comes by for his coffee almost every morning and he's a total mental case I swear. Apparently I ruined his whole day because we're out of stock on a few things. I have no control of what we have and don't have, take that **** to the company  he's not the only one acting spoiled. Some people believe they're so entitled well guess what you bunch of ****s I'm human too.

I can be real cool with you but if you're gonna act like a dick about it then...... See ya!


----------



## xara (Apr 11, 2022)

xara said:


> i didn’t sleep well _at all_, i’m incredibly irritable and i’m anxious as **** for my guidance counsellor appointment. :/


update: my guidance counsellor stood me up.


----------



## Chris (Apr 11, 2022)

Ten minutes ago I was stood on a train platform and this guy first blatantly stared and then tried to take a photo of me through the train window. I flipped him off, and he put his phone down, but I wish I'd vocally called him out.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 11, 2022)

All I want is Marshal’s official amiibo card to go with my other amiibos I’ve bought from eBay. However some of the prices for his card are disgustingly high for no reason. No amiibo should be priced at £50 or higher, not even the popular villagers.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 11, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> All I want is Marshal’s official amiibo card to go with my other amiibos I’ve bought from eBay. However some of the prices for his card are disgustingly high for no reason. No amiibo should be priced at £50 or higher, not even the popular villagers.


i got mine for like 5 bucks lol


----------



## deana (Apr 11, 2022)

Chris said:


> Ten minutes ago I was stood on a train platform and this guy first blatantly stared and then tried to take a photo of me through the train window. I flipped him off, and he put his phone down, but I wish I'd vocally called him out.


This has happened to me before too and I STILL think about it a lot. He was taking multiple pictures of me with the camera sound on and everything. I wish I would have said something.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 11, 2022)

forgot i had an account here lol. been too busy with starting therapy and stuff. 

tired, tired and tired. oh, and the vets are being unhelpful. blergh.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 11, 2022)

I've been playing my game more than writing lately.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 11, 2022)

it started raining had to take apart my train outside layout so nothing gets damaged.

and suicidal thoughts


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2022)

I really want to get some more stuff done but my head hurts so much and I can't get it to stop


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 11, 2022)

Spoiler: Controversial? Something About COVID-19



One of my friends at school said something really strange this morning, specifically their theory about COVID-19 and our prime minister. They said that Justin Trudeau is a terrible person (while also using "gay ***" along with other insults) and that he created COVID-19 to get rid of the elderly people. I told them that it was a really far-fetched assumption to make. They also questioned why it didn't take long to make the vaccines and why we have to take so many of them even though us young people are generally healthy. I didn't even bother explaining it to them. They are my friend and all, but sometimes I question their way of thinking in moments like this.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Spoiler: Controversial? Something About COVID-19
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends at school said something really strange this morning, specifically their theory about COVID-19 and our prime minister. They said that Justin Trudeau is a terrible person (while also using "gay ***" along with other insults) and that he created COVID-19 to get rid of the elderly people. I told them that it was a really far-fetched assumption to make. They also questioned why it didn't take long to make the vaccines and why we have to take so many of them even though us young people are generally healthy. I didn't even bother explaining it to them. They are my friend and all, but sometimes I question their way of thinking in moments like this.


to your friend's theory


----------



## vinnie (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm trying to code and I want to scream.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2022)

times like this I really wish I had a blood glucose monitor, I guess I've never been officially diagnosed with hypoglycemia but I sure feel like I have low blood sugar a lot 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2022



xSuperMario64x said:


> I really want to get some more stuff done but my head hurts so much and I can't get it to stop


in better news, my headache, while not totally gone, is a lot less severe now so I can finally get back to what I wanted to do


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 11, 2022)

-


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 11, 2022)

*Deleted*


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 11, 2022)

worried I might be coming down with a flu or an infection or something. Feel like I have a slight fever today


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 12, 2022)

the amount of times i've had to see "this ______ is not available in your country" is devastating. i just want to watch or play games. why do they always leave out my country sigh


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 12, 2022)

Last night while I was trying to sleep, I heard this buzzing around my ear and I totally freaked. As I sat up while checking to see what it was, I feel something crawling on the back of my neck and freaked out again. I couldn't sleep much after that because I was fearing of the bug (or whatever it was) returning.

Lately I've been feeling unproductive, with my slow process of writing one paragraph a day with my fics. At this rate I'll graduate by the time I'm done. (Reckless exaggeration, but you get the point.)

I also found out that I've been using the word 'dubiously' incorrectly the whole time. Apparently when you're looking at someone dubiously (which is the almost-exact phrase I've been writing), it means you're uncertain or doubtful, but I thought it was the equivalent to "are you serious?". I mean, the word kind of still works with the phrase I wrote in my latest fic, but now I'm trying to look for a new word to use and I have no such luck.

Continuing on with my incompetent writing skills, I wrote "in the process" in the same paragraph?? I wrote specifically, _"... this time getting on top of him in the process."_ and _"... a smirk forming on his face in the process."_ I hate it when I repeat things like that. I mean, I could just change it, but I'm having trouble thinking of something at the moment.

One last thing, there are some girls at my school who are very annoying, but people like them anyways because they're cute/pretty/hot. I find this reality disheartening, but alas there is nothing I could do about it.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 12, 2022)

yesterday i asked two of my friends to go play mini golf with me on saturday which took a lot of courage for me to do since i was putting off texting them for a week and now im kind of regretting it. im comfortable with the first friend i asked because he’s texted me almost every other day for two weeks. i think maybe he’s kind of lonely like me, we used to go to the same elementary/middle school but now he goes to an all boys school where a significant amount of people who used to be at our old school go there now. my mom and i ran into his mom at target once a year ago and she said that everyone that was once his friend kind of became cliquey and were mean to him. i don’t talk to my other friend a lot because i always assume that she’s busy. she seems popular and is involved with her school, i invited her because i went to her halloween party in october. she hasn’t responded whether or not she could go but im hoping she says no because im assume she has better things to do and im just wasting her time.


----------



## xara (Apr 12, 2022)

Spoiler: i’m angry



my guidance counsellor standing me up yesterday has really made my mental state and my feelings towards school even worse. like, the fact they changed my guidance counsellor without even telling me and then he stood me up? when _he_ approached _me_ about needing to talk to me, and asking me to make an appointment? i hate him. i hate this. this school ****ing sucks. every school in this city sucks. this city sucks. my family sucks. everything ****ing sucks. i just want to go to sleep and be left alone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2022)

really hope the doctor gets back w me about my bloodwork soon, i really need to know why i feel so tired and lethargic. I can't even get out of bed this morning. I'm supposed to go to my internship today but I'm not particularly comfortable driving for 35 minutes when I'm feeling this tired.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

it seems like none of my real life friends like me.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 12, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I texted a friend, and she doesn’t reply. It’s important and it’s been a couple hours now.


2 days later I decided to text her again. She forgot about me. I don’t know if I am happy or sad. At least it was not that she didn’t _want _to text me. But it seems that I am also not really important to her.


----------



## oak (Apr 12, 2022)

Man I love my new rabbit Leo but he is such an ass. I can't blame him though cause it's spring and he still has his love spuds. He sprayed me this morning with pee and keeps trying to bite my toes/ankles. He will even chase we when I run away from him trying to bite me. He doesn't do this to my partner though so this little bunny is trying to boss me around and it's working. Time to get you neutered son.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 12, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> 2 days later I decided to text her again. She forgot about me. I don’t know if I am happy or sad. At least it was not that she didn’t _want _to text me. But it seems that I am also not really important to her.


Wow....she forgot about you. That reminds me of one of my ex-friends who didn't remember who I was and I remember feeling angry and sad at the time. Let me just say you don't need a friend like her. I know there are messed up people out there, but you just need to be around the right people. I wish I would've realized this sooner, because I was around the wrong people during my childhood. 

Just so you know I understand where you are coming from because my friends did the same garbage to me and its not a good feeling.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 12, 2022)

my throat feels weird and i cant really breathe properly
if this ends up being covid, im gonna jump off my freaking BALCONY


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 12, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> my throat feels weird and i cant really breathe properly
> if this ends up being covid, im gonna jump off my freaking BALCONY


You should get a Covid Test just to be sure. I tested negative for Covid (thank god) when I was in the hospital getting treated for really high blood sugar.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> One last thing, there are some girls at my school who are very annoying, but people like them anyways because they're cute/pretty/hot. I find this reality disheartening, but alas there is nothing I could do about it.


There’s going to come a time when you realize looks don’t matter as much as people think they do.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 12, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Wow....she forgot about you. That reminds me of one of my ex-friends who didn't remember who I was and I remember feeling angry and sad at the time. Let me just say you don't need a friend like her. I know there are messed up people out there, but you just need to be around the right people. I wish I would've realized this sooner, because I was around the wrong people during my childhood.
> 
> Just so you know I understand where you are coming from because my friends did the same garbage to me and its not a good feeling.


Thank you, you really are a nice person.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2022)

I hate myself and my life.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 12, 2022)

Venti said:


> I hate myself and my life.


If you need someone to talk too you can DM me. I know what it feels like to have that mindset because it reminded me of my dark times during school.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 12, 2022)

I really don't know how else to say this, but my uncle died today... The cancer took over and stopped his heart. I cannot believe the sheer amount of bad luck, having two family members die in a week. My uncle meant a lot to me, and now he's _gone_. I can't stop crying now, he died at 51 years old too...


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

moo_nieu said:


> i finally actually called the cops


i dont have context what


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 12, 2022)

.


----------



## oak (Apr 12, 2022)

moo_nieu said:


> Snip


If you need to message anyone, let me know. No pressure though cause I know things can be hard to talk about.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 12, 2022)

What do you do when you have life burnout?

I'm tired alot, my knees hurt more, sometimes other body parts like my back or legs, I have no energy and nearly no motivation to do anythin, whether is be stuff I should be doing or fun stuff. Work gets on my nerves so damn often for multiple problems, I get home and do nothing.

I'm thinking of taking another 'vacation' which is really just me requesting time off of work and doing nothing. Just staying home and doing all the stuff I feel like is piling up and organize stuff. Worked last time in January, but I took time off for my bday. I can't just keep takin time off everytime I feel like this.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

im feeling pretty lonley, while doing stuff like watching tv helps. i cant help but feel sorta alone


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 12, 2022)

oak said:


> If you need to message anyone, let me know. No pressure though cause I know things can be hard to talk about.


thanks


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 12, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> You should get a Covid Test just to be sure. I tested negative for Covid (thank god) when I was in the hospital getting treated for really high blood sugar.


yeah, i might just do that. i'm going to the doctors soon so i'll be able to see if i got covid or not. i think i might also have those rapid tests somewhere in my home too.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 12, 2022)

genshin impact taking, like, 5 hours to download and then there being about 10 more download wait times after. my god, i've never seen such a long install in my life.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 12, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> What do you do when you have life burnout?
> 
> I'm tired alot, my knees hurt more, sometimes other body parts like my back or legs, I have no energy and nearly no motivation to do anythin, whether is be stuff I should be doing or fun stuff. Work gets on my nerves so damn often for multiple problems, I get home and do nothing.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another 'vacation' which is really just me requesting time off of work and doing nothing. Just staying home and doing all the stuff I feel like is piling up and organize stuff. Worked last time in January, but I took time off for my bday. I can't just keep takin time off everytime I feel like this.


Ignoring my own bad answers; this was actually kind of helpful for me to see because if you don’t care for yourself you can make yourself sick. So you shouldn’t feel bad at all for taking time to yourself. Might delete this later because it’s personal



Spoiler: .


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 12, 2022)

I have a Greyhound bus ticket for a future time. A few days ago, I got a call from their headquarters. Not sure why, but I didn’t answer because I was sleeping at the time. I didn’t receive an email or update or anything. I’m wondering what the reason was. Maybe the itinerary was changed or something, but my e-ticket doesn’t look any different. Oh well, guess I’ll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 12, 2022)

*I  SNEEZED LIKE 7 TIMES IN A ROW THIS AFTERNOON I WANTED TO PLAY OUTSIDE BUT MY NOSE SAID "NO BESTIE." I AM ALLERGIC TO POLLEN... THE ONLY REASON WHY SPRING IS NOT GOOD *
Its okay though because I took some benadryl so I felt better!


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 12, 2022)

I feel sick but I don't have any physical symptoms asides from this migraine. Like I feel hot and weak but I've checked my temp twice already and I'm only at 37.0°C, definitely not high enough for a fever. I've been considering maybe I have COVID, but I don't have coughs, colds, sore throat, or any lack of smell/taste. Malaise is the best word I would describe myself as.

Maybe it's just the summer heat idk. Even if I'm fully rested, I still feel somewhat hot. Regardless, I'm keeping my mask on at all times just in case, even though I don't have any respiratory symptoms.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 12, 2022)

I should have eaten earlier when my co worker nagged at me to, but I didn’t want to spend any money. I’m making something to eat right now, but I’m at the nauseous part of it and don’t want to do anything.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 12, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> What do you do when you have life burnout?
> 
> I'm tired alot, my knees hurt more, sometimes other body parts like my back or legs, I have no energy and nearly no motivation to do anythin, whether is be stuff I should be doing or fun stuff. Work gets on my nerves so damn often for multiple problems, I get home and do nothing.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another 'vacation' which is really just me requesting time off of work and doing nothing. Just staying home and doing all the stuff I feel like is piling up and organize stuff. Worked last time in January, but I took time off for my bday. I can't just keep takin time off everytime I feel like this.


I've felt this exact thing a little while back, I got interviewed by a psychometrician because she said my PHQ scores were a little worrying. I genuinely had no motivation to do anything, and the only thing that keeps me going is how I hated being idle. I did things out of obligation (whether it's school work or hobbies), because if I stayed still or rested, I would hate myself for being unproductive.

Anyway, my psychometrician told me that I could do something new every week to regain motivation. It didn't have to be anything grand, just something I wanted to try but never got to before. It's something to look forward to at the very least so I could break my monotonous and boring schedule. I got a few new games and got back to walking/treadmilling, which felt like a breather and helped me slowly get out of a burnout. I also got myself a new laptop this week and I'm so far enjoying my games on a better screen.

If it helps, you can maybe watch a new genre of movie/show, listen to new music or podcasts, take a walk, eat food you've never tried before, etc. You can make a list of new things to try and do so you have something to look forward to after your usual schedule.

Hope this helped!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2022)

I hate what's left of my family.  And I hate myself, too.


----------



## xara (Apr 13, 2022)

moo_nieu said:


> snip


i hope you’re safe, love. i’m so sorry. you deserve so much better. i may not be able to help much or offer advice, but i’m always here if you ever need/want to talk about it. please stay safe. 



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> snip


i’m so sorry for your loss. losing one family member is awful, but losing two —especially in such a short period of time— is absolutely gut-wrenching and unfair. i hope you and your family are holding up the best you guys can, and my pms are always open if you need to talk.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 13, 2022)

xara said:


> i hope you’re safe, love. i’m so sorry. you deserve so much better. i may not be able to help much or offer advice, but i’m always here if you ever need/want to talk about it. please stay safe.


thanks


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 13, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> 2 days later I decided to text her again. She forgot about me. I don’t know if I am happy or sad. At least it was not that she didn’t _want _to text me. But it seems that I am also not really important to her.


I'll meet her again at the end of the month. I am probably going to stay over night. We’ll see how that goes. I really do like her, and I‘ll give her another chance.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2022



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I really don't know how else to say this, but my uncle died today... The cancer took over and stopped his heart. I cannot believe the sheer amount of bad luck, having two family members die in a week. My uncle meant a lot to me, and now he's _gone_. I can't stop crying now, he died at 51 years old too...


I am so sorry for your loss. Having something like that happen - losing two family members in a week - must be awful. I don’t know you so well, but I am there for you if you want to talk! <3


----------



## Chris (Apr 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Continuing on with my incompetent writing skills, I wrote "in the process" in the same paragraph?? I wrote specifically, _"... this time getting on top of him in the process."_ and _"... a smirk forming on his face in the process."_ I hate it when I repeat things like that. I mean, I could just change it, but I'm having trouble thinking of something at the moment.



"In the process" is a redundant phrase. Instead of replacing it, get rid of it. You will become a much stronger writer if you cut out unnecessary words and phrases. Heck, you could even take "...a smirk forming on his face in the process" right down to just "he smirked". The meaning of the sentence hasn't changed at all, but we've taken away unnecessary words that were weakening your writing voice. If it now doesn't flow with what you have already written then you may want to consider rearranging the sentence and paragraph structure.

George Orwell's six rules are a good starting point for guidance on how to immediately make your writing stronger: 



> Never use a metaphor, simile, or other figure of speech which you are used to seeing in print.
> Never use a long word where a short one will do.
> If it is possible to cut a word out, always cut it out.
> Never use the passive where you can use the active.
> ...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2022)

Chris said:


> George Orwell's six rules are a good starting point for guidance on how to immediately make your writing stronger:


defo will keep this in mind when I'm working on my fanfics. I wrote a lot of essays in college so I'm pretty well aware of what works and what doesn't but it's nice to have a list of things to follow anyways 



I can't decide if I should do chores first or if I want to draw first. I kinda want to do chores first bc I have the energy right now and I prefer to do this kinda stuff when my dad isn't home. but I also really want to draw my characters lol what to doooo


----------



## petaI (Apr 13, 2022)

the person i love the most just suddenly abandoned me
i tried to communicate with him about how ive been feeling lately and all he said was "its nothing personal"
but i dont understand. he was my primary source of comfort and affection, now suddenly it's all gone and im constantly wondering what i did wrong
no more video calls, no more good mornings, no more movie nights, barely even a text
i'm lost and hurt.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm sorry you're going through this, it's hard to lose friends. But at the risk of sounding like a jerk, I did catch your one line where you say they are your primary source of comfort. Sometimes being someone's shoulder to lean on can be a bit too much for someone. Especially if it seems like that is all someone wants you for.

Now I don't really know you, so it could be very well that this does not apply to you at all. Just figured I'd throw that. I used to have a friend who just wanted me as a rebound friend for emotional support, fair-weathered friend ect. Still I am sorry that you're going through that. I lost what I thought was a good friend. I'm kind of still fuzzy on exactly what went down, but they just blew up on me and others, cut contact, and I haven't heard from them in at least a year. I wish them the best in life, but I also lost a lot of respect for them. I do miss them at times, much less now, but I am also better off without them.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

I wish my family didn't smoke, they're wasting their money and it affects all of us. I get that it's an addiction, but can't they at least TRY to quit? I remember telling my dad he should at least quit smoking cigarettes 'cause it's seriously affecting his health, and he got mad at me. "How about I take away your video games? That's an addiction and wasting our money." He snapped back at me. Well, excuse me, old man. Continuing on, they don't seem to realize that opening the windows in the car when they smoke doesn't help at all. I have probably contracted a serious case of second-hand smoke by now. Another reason this bothers me is 'cause my mom smoked weed when she was pregnant with me. And I didn't even begin with the drinking.....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2022)

^There's been several cases of video game addiction cases where they had to "rehab" basically here so it's not that it's out of the blue but yeah your dad should definitely not say that as if smoking is better, lol (not saying you are addicted but you get the point). I also have/had friends who definitely had unhealthy gaming habits, so yup.
-

Anyways, would be nice if people could make sure I get Discord pings etc. when they want to sync UF/BF in PoGo for double Xp with egg. Also don't send the gift in advance randomly AFTER pinging me, there is no way I'll know 100% that person would want to sync esp. UF. I do try and check in game but it's rather annoyed when people get pissed because they think everyone keeps long lists of their friends and when to sync. Jeez. And my phone is notorious for not giving notifs properly so it's gonna be nice having a new one whenever...


----------



## xara (Apr 13, 2022)

trying to remember how i quit smoking weed last time without experiencing irritability, brain fog and nausea as i’m trying to not have to smoke a joint every single day, but oh my god?? i feel like **** lmao.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 13, 2022)

feeling a lot of different things and its pretty overwhelming. not much of a weekend so far and i have a lot of chores i need to do like laundry and grocery shopping and cleaning. i dont feel like doing any of it


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

I want to try drawing something different, but I'm too scared because my skills are at a very amateur level and I know that it's gonna be bad.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I want to try drawing something different, but I'm too scared because my skills are at a very amateur level and I know that it's gonna be bad.


You can’t improve if you don’t try. I’ve seen your art and it’s really good so far. The worst that could happen is that it doesn’t turn out, but you can always try again.

The bunnies are outside playing in the mud.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 13, 2022)

Stop bidding on something that has 9 days left. You're just marking up the price...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

"Family Link
Almost time for a break
5 minutes"

...Can I work on my digital drawing without being forced to stop because of some stupid time limit?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 13, 2022)

My parents are becoming so forgetful these days that I literally have to remind 3 times of what they have to do and they always keep asking me the same questions over and over again. I know they are getting old but its really testing my patience.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 13, 2022)

not too fond of security onion


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> god i hate that. family  link piece of sh-


I agree 1000%.

My brother is, as per usual, being annoying. I was watching a movie and he was watching some Discord memes without his headset, so I couldn't hear the movie. Now he's making a bunch of noise. Can I have inner piece, or at least some time to enjoy myself, without my brother ruining it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2022)

sooooo I almost just got t-boned by a big ass 18-wheeler in my tiny bug lmao 

people who drive vehicles that big/dangerous and don't know how to ****in watch for others who have the right of way befire pulling out, really shouldn't be allowed to drive at all.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I agree 1000%.
> 
> My brother is, as per usual, being annoying. I was watching a movie and he was watching some Discord memes without his headset, so I couldn't hear the movie. Now he's making a bunch of noise. Can I have inner piece, or at least some time to enjoy myself, without my brother ruining it?


my OLDER 17 YEAR OLD BROTHer and his friend i was trying to talk to them and they just scrolled through youtube, and tune me out.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 13, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> ^There's been several cases of video game addiction cases where they had to "rehab" basically here so it's not that it's out of the blue but yeah your dad should definitely not say that as if smoking is better, lol (not saying you are addicted but you get the point). I also have/had friends who definitely had unhealthy gaming habits, so yup.


Reminds me when NH first came out and one of the people on my switch friendlist at the time managed to clock in 600 hours in one month. There's like 720 hours in a month give or take. I mean yeah the pandemic was a thing, but I will never forget that.

@ZeldaCrossing64 Yeah I get that. I used to work with someone as their helper back when I was in high school a few years ago. Whenever they would hit a red light, it was legit like they lit and smoke an entire one. They almost managed to catch their seat on fire when they meant to flick it outside and it came back.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 13, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

I cannot stand my family. I was almost finished the movie I was watching, and my brother didn't want to watch the rest. But instead of leaving and giving me the remote, he turned off the TV and ran. I got really angry at him for it. My step-mom also called just to tell us, "hey you better clean the kitchen before I get back". And of course not a single "hi/bye" or "I love you", she just called to nag us and hung up right after that. My brother was being a total A-hole by then and I totally lost it. My parents are always telling me to control my anger, but sometimes it's really difficult...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> sooooo I almost just got t-boned by a big ass 18-wheeler in my tiny bug lmao
> 
> people who drive vehicles that big/dangerous and don't know how to ****in watch for others who have the right of way befire pulling out, really shouldn't be allowed to drive at all.


update on this, I've had a really bad headache since this incident happened so I guess I'm done with doing chores for the day, even though there's still so much that needs to be done. I just can't handle this pain, I need to take excedrin and go lie down for a bit :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2022)

earlier I went to get some more alfredo sauce from the small convenience store nearby and they didn't have the kind I usually get so I went ahead and got a different brand that's slightly more expensive. but i regret buying it so much bc it's really bland and sad


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 13, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> earlier I went to get some more alfredo sauce from the small convenience store nearby and they didn't have the kind I usually get so I went ahead and got a different brand that's slightly more expensive. but i regret buying it so much bc it's really bland and sad


I HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS. It makes me so sad when I buy something thats a different brand and then it tastes like sadness


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 13, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> sooooo I almost just got t-boned by a big ass 18-wheeler in my tiny bug lmao
> 
> people who drive vehicles that big/dangerous and don't know how to ****in watch for others who have the right of way befire pulling out, really shouldn't be allowed to drive at all.


Oh dear, that must be pretty scary. I know how wild the roads can be, ESPECIALLY those darned pick-up truck drivers. Yesterday while I was on a car stroll, a couple of people thought it was a good idea to change lanes suddenly to overtake traffic while I'm quickly approaching them. The best part? They either literally signal at all or do it at the very last second requiring me to react at a moment's notice. My mother got startled because of this. 

For my mini-rant, I find it really hard to understand why a lot of people just _love_ to drive oversized SUVs. What's the benefit to them? If anything, they're just a pain in the butt to drive. They are: very heavy which is bad for fuel economy, require more stopping distance due to their weight, are more of a challenge to park them, and that blindspots are much worse. Cadillac is the worst offender for having large vehicles. Seriously, their SUVs are almost the size of a pickup truck... It would not be pretty at all getting hit by them while driving a smaller car. But alas, car manufacturers won't stop making them because people will gladly buy them. As a car enthusiast, I want a car that feels fun to drive. Not a freaking brick.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 13, 2022)

Spoiler: Petty complainants



I'm sick and tired of my 2-year old brother always trying to boss me around, he never does this to anyone else he only does it to me because he can't stand not having attention 24/7 and he act like he's the king of the household
Everyone else spoils him like a rotten brat, I'm not gonna have it, I'm not gonna give him what he wants and let him suck everything out of me, why should I let a stupid baby have his ways? Everyone is such a bad influence on him they are always letting him get what he wants just because their afraid to hear him scream his fake whinny cry, I don't care if he cries or screams I have my own life and I'm not gonna let him boss me around for his stupid games
Once again this morning I'm trying to get food from the fridge and he slams the fridge door on my arm and tries to close it when I'm grabbing stuff, he tries to punch me but he's so short he can only manage to try and punch my leg, he grabs my arms and scratches them, Oops my bad, It's his fridge and only he's allowed to eat food 
Seriously like why can he not comprehend his size? Like does he not understand how freaking short and weak he is? He barley goes past my knee and he wants to punch me, I effortlessly push him away from me he starts freaking out like "WHAT?! HOW DID YOU PUSH ME? THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE?!" like when he goes to school and he wants to pick on kids bigger then him what is gonna do when he thinks he can boss anyone around that's bigger then him just because they won't get him what he wants, and no before you say he's young and I need to take care of my brother the things he wants is stuff he doesn't need, I don't need to give him all the sugar he wants, I don't need to let him go in areas in the home he's not allowed to go in that he wants to anyways, I don't need to play his game where he screws stuff up because he wants to watch me clean it up so he can wreck it again...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 13, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> sooooo I almost just got t-boned by a big ass 18-wheeler in my tiny bug lmao
> 
> people who drive vehicles that big/dangerous and don't know how to ****in watch for others who have the right of way befire pulling out, really shouldn't be allowed to drive at all.


Well the good news is no damage was done bodily to you or your vehicle. It could always be much worst, but I totally get how that is nerve-wracking. I've dodged all sorts of flying objects and idiot drivers on the road and fortunately have not been in an accident yet. I'm glad that nothing really bad happened!

I once almost ran into someone in the other lane. There was a back up in their lane and I guess they got irritated about that and backed into the incoming lane. It was more like they whipped in reverse. My truck tires were screaming and smoking after that. The idiot almost caused another accident that everyone was stuck in simply because they were impatient. Some people totally don't deserve licenses. It's a privilege, not a right. And I don't think most of these clowns get that.

Another thing that bothers me is cyclists on roads. I get it, we share the road and all, but it's annoying. There are hundreds of bike trails where I live. They don't need to be riding in a busy road and almost causing accidents because they're hogging the lane and refuse to just go to the side to allow the line of traffic to pass them without running over them.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

I have to go to school tomorrow but I don't want to, I really want to continue my art from this afternoon ASAP and I don't think I can wait so long.  Also my 3DS still hasn't been charging because the charger is so wonky. 


Spoiler: my fanfiction woes



I'm also having a lot of trouble writing smut, but that's not much of a surprise. The only way I can describe it is that I cannot physically bring myself to do it, like I write the introduction part but as soon as I get to the good real part my brain stops me from doing so. My best guess is that I'm too uncomfortable writing that type of stuff but I don't realize it until it happens.


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Spoiler: my fanfiction woes
> 
> 
> 
> My best guess is that I'm too uncomfortable writing that type of stuff but I don't realize it until it happens.


You're very young, it's natural you'd be uncomfortable writing that type of content. A lack of personal experience to draw from is likely also playing a role here. Upside, the majority of the time it isn't even necessary to describe it. In fact gratuitous sexual content actually annoys many people! Unless there is something within the act that absolutely needs to be shown then it's often more effective to either summarise it in a single paragraph or fade to black. Sometimes what is left unsaid is more powerful than what you do say because it allows the reader to fill in those gaps with a mental image that personally appeals to them. Putting detail into sexual scenes is better in works where you are actively trying to_ turn on_ the reader.

Drank too much last night. Feel like hell. But it was worth it and thankfully I've today off to recover.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 14, 2022)

It’s bothering me that I am thinking way too much. I can’t enjoy the moment when I am with friends because all I can think about is what the future with them is gonna be like and if they will still be there then. I always think it might be the last time I am doing stuff with them. It’s so weird because there is no reason to think that. I’ve made bad experiences in the past, but my new friends are nothing like the old ones. Also, I always feel bad after doing something with anyone because I think I behaved weirdly. I don’t know how to explain this. In short it’s just that I am thinking too much about things that are unnecessary to think about at all.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

Chris said:


> You're very young, it's natural you'd be uncomfortable writing that type of content. A lack of personal experience to draw from is likely also playing a role here. Upside, the majority of the time it isn't even necessary to describe it. In fact gratuitous sexual content actually annoys many people! Unless there is something within the act that absolutely needs to be shown then it's often more effective to either summarise it in a single paragraph or fade to black. Sometimes what is left unsaid is more powerful than what you do say because it allows the reader to fill in those gaps with a mental image that personally appeals to them. Putting detail into sexual scenes is better in works where you are actively trying to_ turn on_ the reader.


I never thought of it like that. This has given me a ton of new insights, thanks! This legit feels like an awakening for me.

Anyway, last night I had this really screwed-up fanfic idea and I hate myself so much for even thinking of it. :/ Which I will not describe for obvious reasons.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2022)

Some parents..maybe shouldn't be parents. Like I don't get why they had to snap at their kids big time in front of people just because there was a tiny bit of animal fur/hair on their pants and one of the kids apparently had the "wrong" jacket. Also the fact the mom basically taught their kids it's okay to sit with their noses in their smartphones like everyone else... lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm trying my hardest to at least look decent, but the greasiness of my hair is ruining it. I should've washed it yesterday, but alas I am paying the price for my incompetence.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 14, 2022)

Spoiler: reddit back again with the bad takes



i genuinely cringe at people who say "animal crossing isnt a proper game" like........ why are you gatekeeping games  just bc animal crossing doesn't need the same skillset as your games doesn't mean it's any less of a game? creating art is still a skill and it's insulting to think any less of it just bc you can't minmax stats or strategies in creative games.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

I think I forgot to hide my sketchbook this morning.  I have pages of the most lewd embarrassing drawings, and if my parents find it I am SO screwed.

Right now I'm supposed to be working on a project for ethics class, but it's super boring and I don't understand what to do.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 14, 2022)

just a lot


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2022)

Chris said:


> You're very young, it's natural you'd be uncomfortable writing that type of content.


me, an almost 23 year old ace: ig I'm young at heart lol 
fr though if I tried to write something like that I would likely become physically ill, not even joking. just thinking about it is making my stomach churn.



I'm so close to 19k tbt yet nobody wants to sell me their final boss feather, what do I have to doooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2022)

nvm I angry-scooped up more tiles off the floor and I'm good now lol



(for context, we're replacing the flooring in our living room and my dad is having me tear up the cheap 1950s industrial tile)


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> me, an almost 23 year old ace: ig I'm young at heart lol
> fr though if I tried to write something like that I would likely become physically ill, not even joking. just thinking about it is making my stomach churn.


Many people aren't comfortable with it at any age for a variety of reasons - especially when there are graphic scenes in a book where it just seems out of place or forced.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 14, 2022)

I’ve lost my confidence in Swimming  I know how to do it but it’s the now a fear

I used to be really good at swimming


----------



## Aniko (Apr 14, 2022)

Dentist. Again. Went there for some problems, they didn't find what was wrong with the teeth that was hurting but found other problems on teeth that was not hurting, I had to pay $200 today and will pay $400 later for the teeth that I thought were alright, but my problems, the main reason why I was going there today, are still there....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2022)

I really wish Neopets had some sort of blocking button cause this idiot comes back on newbie accounts now and then and basically goes on to harass people and/or just talking to some and passive leaving out others. Like come on, we know it's same guy no need to make 35 accounts for drama.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

I waited all day today anticipating going home to continue my art from yesterday, but now I'm really tired and don't feel like doing it. I also did a French test and I probably failed it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm okay now


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 14, 2022)

Yesterday I went to target excitedly because the website said my nearest one had the series 5 acnh amiibo in stock... only for them to be out of stock at the store  curse you target all i want is shino


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 14, 2022)

I have way too many Doctor appointments. I know I am trying my best to get the help I need but I feel like this is getting a bit too much. Doctors and Nurses will tell me different things and telling me the same lecture of "Keep monitoring your Blood Pressure and Blood Sugar" As if I needed to be reminded for like the 50th time.


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2022)

I've the self-control of a moth before a flame.


----------



## BoundSys (Apr 14, 2022)

I've recently learned that I experience abandonment issues and since realizing this it's like I can suddenly notice when it's acting up. Which at the moment is a lot due to some friend group struggles. I feel horrible bc of it and also ashamed of myself. I know I'm not always going to feel this way but the realization that I do and the way I've hurt others in the past due to this... that hurts.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 14, 2022)

Spoiler



Troubled by some stuff that happened a couple months or so ago.  Also, upset about someone coming to our house even after my dad was exposed to covid to let us know the value of our house. i still don’t want to move so honestly part of me wants to destroy something so we don’t have to move :/. i’m not ready; don’t think i can mentally take it since i’m still not over losing my cat from last month, october and my general situation


Edit: i’m eating in the kitchen and he doesn’t have his mask on to go to the bathroom. my mom asked him where his mask is and he said he’s just going to the bathroom. unbelievable. i doubt that even if i get sick and die he’d change his behavior. probably didn’t wash his hands with soap either .


----------



## xara (Apr 14, 2022)

THIS MAN?????????  i’m gonna scream i s2g. 






this is my new school guidance counsellor. nobody informed me that i had a new guidance counsellor, and i didn’t know until he emailed me himself last friday and asked me to make an appointment so he could talk to me about something. i scheduled an appointment, it was for monday at 12:30pm. HE STOOD ME UP. i waited for him for an HOUR, and my new guidance counsellor STOOD ME UP and didn’t offer any explanation or anything. he just straight-up ghosted me. 

i informed my school yesterday that i’d be gone until the 25th as i’m having a dental procedure done next week and will need time to recover. guess who finally got in touch with me, still offering no explanation and not even ACKNOWLEDGING the appointment time we had set for monday. he also only gave me 55 minutes to respond, and even if i wasn’t at the doctors at that time, i still would’ve been unable to meet with him as i would’ve been in CLASS. this man stands me up, knows not a ****ing thing about me, and he’s my guidance counsellor now?? 

maybe i’m irrationally mad right now, but bro. him standing me up genuinely upset me so bad and highkey shoved me into a depressive episode that i, up until then, had been successfully fighting off. i urgently needed to talk to him about something, and him not showing up has left me insanely anxious and depressed all week. i was so anxious for our meeting, too, and that anxiety just had... nowhere to go when he stood me up. and now i may have to deal with that anxiety again, but probably worse this time, if we manage to set up another meeting?? i hate it here lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

xara said:


> ✂ -snip-


I am so so sorry to hear that xara, that must be down-right awful to deal with. Though sadly I do not have any advice to give, I shall bestow upon you my consolations. I hope things turn out for the better, you are an amazing person no matter what people might think otherwise. <3

I simply do not understand my online friend. So according to their logic, me writing fanfiction about two _fictional_ characters is weird, but them writing fanfiction about _real_ YouTubers isn't? That makes sense. 

Edit: I'm biting the inside of my mouth a ton and it hurts, but I keep doing it anyway and I don't know why. T^T


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

Someone made a thread here advertising counterfeit money, and I am way too concerned about it.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 14, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Someone made a thread here advertising counterfeit money, and I am way too concerned about it.


I already reported them 4 times because they keep spamming and posting it. I also made a post in contacting the mods privately about this person.

Edit: Seems like everything has been taken care of!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2022)

xara said:


> snip


That's so infuriating. I do not know your whole situation there, but have you tried filing a complaint against your guidance counselor? It's quite shocking how he's acting in this way to the point that you're being mentally impacted by it. How does your school think it's okay to let it slide like this? It's not very professional of him and should be replaced asap. It's definitely not irrational for you to be mad about this, especially when your opportunities are being jeopardized. Hang in there, xara. If you need a chat with any one of us, please feel free to do so. 



Mr_Keroppi said:


> I already reported them 4 times because they keep spamming and posting it. I also made a post in contacting the mods privately about this person.
> 
> Edit: Seems like everything has been taken care of!


Good work on reporting those threads and the moderators taking them. I saw it myself a little while ago and felt uncomfortable just skimming through it. Is it even a person doing it? Because their posts were extremely long and were created within minutes of each other unless they copied and pasted them.


----------



## Neb (Apr 14, 2022)

Having a difficult class while your aunt is terminally ill is a nasty combination.


----------



## deana (Apr 14, 2022)

Had to come in to work today (after only yesterday being told I could have today off) because someone was sick  I was really looking forward to catching up on some stuff and now I am just grumpy and tired


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Someone made a thread here advertising counterfeit money, and I am way too concerned about it.


I knew damn well it was a bot.


----------



## BoundSys (Apr 15, 2022)

This past week has really just been me feeling like I'm at my limit and if I can't distract myself to cope via special interest I feel like I will breakdown and it's honestly. Very frustrating. Horrible. Don't recommend. I have had one (1) shift this week instead of what should have been 4. My partner came home from visiting family and I broke down and just retreated to the bedroom. I called a help line yday.

I kinda got triggered recently by an irl being like "I wish you could tell this to [friend that isn't speaking to me]". Me too man. I would if I could but if I try they'll literally push me away more. I cannot. And having this sore subject brought up to me doesn't help my recently horrid mental health.

And I know I'm overreacting. I know I have abandonment issues. I don't have therapy access so I'm just trying my best to distract myself through this and focus on other things while I hope that I will be able to talk to [friend] again soon and talk this out like I've been begging them to. This situation just hurts and I feel so betrayed for placing trust in them and thinking I'd be able to get close to them.

(None of the people mentioned are tbters)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> Yesterday I went to target excitedly because the website said my nearest one had the series 5 acnh amiibo in stock... only for them to be out of stock at the store  curse you target all i want is shino


I hate when websites do that, lost count on how many times it happened where I live. At least have someone repeatedly update the stock or just don't have it as that, I mean I find it highly unlikely someone will buy up all of them like that... or idk.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m _so oblivious_ to flirting sometimes. 

_Two weeks ago:_
Her: “I’m just changing into my nightwear ”
Me with her flirting going wayyy over my head: “Alright cool ”

(It’s still going quite well, but I’m more aware now.)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2022)

If instagram could stop recommending me those cringe-y tiktok reels with outfit changes all the time that'd be nice.


----------



## xara (Apr 15, 2022)

Spoiler: grief



y’know, my cat dying was actually quite homophobic when you think about it. like, didn’t she know that i still need her lol. she was only 11, why is she dead. how come i can barely look at alize some days when the grief is drowning me because she’s not her. how the **** has she only been dead for 5 months. it feels like its only been a week, and 30 years, all at the same time.

i’m not trynna be a downer today since i’m really excited for tbt’s easter egg hunt tonight, but i just. i miss my cat. she was my absolute best friend and the only family i had and my safe space. she was everything, and now she’s just... gone?

i know this probably all seems really dramatic and insane because she was just a cat, but not to me. she was my _solace_, bro. my reason to live, to leave my room, to make nice with my family. she was my favourite person, and i still don’t know how to navigate the world, or what it means to me, without her. _nothing_ has made me want to give up faster than her dying. life is surreal without her. i just want to talk to her again. i miss her so much. i miss just sitting with her and winking at her to make her meow and just _being next to her_. i miss her so, so bad.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2022)

art block D: also idk how i'm suppose to draw these rather detailed fullbody characters with a mouse haha


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 15, 2022)

I stayed up too late and now I’m really un motivated today. Also my co worker isn’t here today which means twice as much work for me. Also she left her paper work here and didn’t ask me if I would turn it in for me she kind of just assumed. I probably would have done it anyway if she had asked, but still. I pretty much have to give up my lunch break to do it. She’s actually kind of an evil genius anyway because she knows I need to go down there for myself, but won’t if I can avoid it, so I can’t really be upset with her.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 15, 2022)

Wish money wasn't so tight so we could a afford new parts for the internet router and stuff
It's a miracle how it always crashes when I'm trying to something extremely important 
I'm tired of annoying people that I don't show up to trades I scheduled only for me to tell them "sorry my wi-fi crashed" 
I'm tired of needing to miss classes and my meeting with my school counselor on Fridays because the wi-fi is down...
Okay so when my devices are doing an important update or they are downloading something and it says "please wait and make sure you have stable internet connection" what will happen when the internet/wi-fi crashes when I'm trying to update/download things?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

My online friend confessed to me... I really didn't want to upset them, but I declined 'cause I know it won't work. They're four years younger than me, lives in Europe (aka we won't be able to see each other in person), and I don't really like the idea of dating someone online. My parents would blow a fuse if I had an online girlfriend. Now they're really upset and I feel bad, but I know that it's for the better...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2022



Spoiler: Annoying Brother Woes and Long Text



I CANNOT STAND MY BROTHER!!! That little ****-head is bothering me AGAIN and I totally lost it. I usually don't say this, but I wish my parents were home a bit more often so he wouldn't make a bunch of noise! He does that 'cause my parents don't chastise him and he doesn't listen to me when I tell him to stop. Anyway, I told him that I was gonna go play on the Switch, then he gets off the computer and says, "No, I'M playing on the Switch!" Then I say, "So that means I get to use the computer." In which he replies with, "No, I'm still using it!" And when I say that I'll play on the Switch again, he says, "Okay, but on handheld 'cause I'm gonna use the TV to watch YouTube." So I ask, "Can I use the computer then, to do trades in ACNH?" And he says, "No, I'm still using it!" I got so frustrated I screamed and stomped upstairs. He trails after me and says, "Since you're playing on the Switch, I'm using the Chromebook." Which is a fat ****ing lie, because I'm currently using it. Why does he have to make my life such a living hell? And now he won't leave me alone. He asks if he can use the Switch, and I say, "Go ahead, just stop bothering me." And finally, his response was, "Okay, I'll annoy you instead of using the Switch." AAAAAGGHHHH!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

I have to leave early tomorrow morning and I have like 934921 things to do before I go and combining that with the egg hunt I'm too overwhelmed to do anything at all lol


----------



## BoundSys (Apr 15, 2022)

My dad: do u want to join us for a lil Easter gathering

Thinks about how loud they are despite their autistic child
Thinks about how rude they were at my Birthday
Thinks about being in a loud place

Anxiety +100000 points
I'd rather not but they are family and I don't want to be alone so I Should


----------



## Soigne (Apr 15, 2022)

i have got to get out of this town


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 15, 2022)

I am so sick omg

It's not even a sick-sick (I think, I haven't taken my temperature) I feel sick cause I'm overworked and stressed from work, but no one else seems to realize this. I'm constantly relied on to do things or help out with somethin else. My name is called so often when certain things happen or need to be done. I'm expected to do 10 things at once and managing it all in a timely proficient fashion, no delays no lapses. I've been working 40+ hour work weeks for the past month, possibly 2.

What gets me more thou is that other people can work 40+ work weeks and be fine, they do it all the time. Like, my body really can't handle 40-43 hour work weeks for a month or so without crashing and burning like it did today?

My entire body aches, esp my back, legs and knees. I feel hot all time time and really cold sometimes, eating is hard, I felt like I wanted to maybe puke a few times, I was running on near empty, my throat is sore, my head hurts, my stomach hurts, earlier today I was so god damn tired that it was a struggle to not go to sleep right on the spot. At one point I had to sit down while drying dogs off on top of the counter (normally I stand) for the rest of my shift cause my legs and knees hurt so much, it took too much energy to keep standing. While drying dogs off on the floor I kept my back pressed against the counter wall thingy since that made it not hurt, but it also puts me in an awkward spot and I can't dry off the entirety of the dog there so at times I had to get off of it. I struggled lifting dogs up cause I had zero energy, plus bending hurts my knees and headache. I mean, a fat Sheltie (basically small Collies) was a struggle to make stand up for me with my arm.

And this is just Friday! I have to do all of this and more tomorrow cause it's the day before a holiday so it's gonna be slammed. I have go throu all of this again and more We're already short staffed in the back, along with a multitude of other issues, if I call out or even leave early it really ***** over the other people working back there.

I took asprin for the body pain but I don't think it helped much. Also, some part of me wonders if I'm playing this up too much, like it's really not that bad and I'm just over reacting.

Atleast tomorrow I get to see 3 out of many of my fav dogs (they come every Saturday without fail).


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 15, 2022)

an artist i commissioned a month ago now, i think. was promised a sketch a few days after the initial contact but didn't receive it because they fell ill which is fine, but several updates later and there's still been no sketch. idk if it's because they're doing sketches for all 6 characters to show at once, but i wish they'd at least be more transparent and say if that's the case


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 15, 2022)

Spoiler



There is a chance that I misread the tone, but I’m bothered that happened on a discord server. A friend said they were sleep deprived and I sent them good vibes, which is what we do there when people are having a bad day or something. I was just trying to be nice… she has been passive aggressive to me a bit when i tried awkwardly to joke but it fell flat when i tried to explain joke; I put up with it since she is going through a lot. And she also is to people she doesn’t like.
Since my dad has covid, i really don’t have the patience to tolerate that right now and frankly I’m tired of that behavior period and being stepped on and apologizing when i didn’t do anything wrong.

Also my dad’s phone or tablet is so loud i can hear it with my door shut.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 15, 2022)

This wasn’t on here but:
I posted that I was working a solo shift at 7-Eleven at night and we got robbed. Someone replied to it and said “Good I don’t feel sorry for u. u deserve it because god doesn’t let bad things happen to good people.” It must be easy to be an ******* behind a screen.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 15, 2022)

@Croconaw Sorry you had to go through that! I had something similar happen when I worked construction late at night one time. People rip the copper out of walls (mostly drug-addicts) since scrap is so expensive. That was a nerve-wracking night lol... Especially when I was told to investigate the loud noises.

Glad that you're alright. I mean physically...since it is very nerve-wracking. That was just some stupid troll, probably even a child who thinks they were being edgy. Try not to pay them any mind.

@Stella-Io Give them an inch and they will take a mile. Not trying to be rude. Been there before, where so many people seemingly relied on me, but at at the same time were so incompetent that they couldn't pick up after themselves. Your higher-ups aren't going to say anything, even if it is evident that you are struggling from exhaustion and need a day to recharge. If you need a day off to rest, find a way to make it happen. Your health is more important than your corporate company.

I don't know about where you're from or your place of business, but most places are short-staffed because they don't value/treat their employees right and pay them terribly. That's not someone you should be bending over backwards for. They wouldn't do the same for you. Our workforce wouldn't be so short-staffed if that were the case.

@daringred_ Did you pay them in advance and or where was this transaction made? If you didn't pay for it, I wouldn't worry about it and move on. Unless you really want it. If you did pay them and it's clear that there isn't any progress of any kind done, I'd understand being annoyed. Like I know Etsy has something like a item not received button for when there was no service. There comes a time when you've given someone enough patience, especially when money is tendered. People have to realize it's still a service that needs to be met and isn't a hobby when money is involved.

@Dunquixote Sorry your friend is making you feel that way. If it were me, I'd probably give them some space so they can cool themselves down and come back to you/their friends when they have a better attitude.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2022)

I feel so critical of myself for not preventing diabetes in the first place. The thing is I knew that something bad was happening to me but I made the stupid decision of ignoring the problem. The thing is I had problems last year with my doctors who somehow didn't get back to me when they took my blood. I also was told by a certain doctor who said "No matter how healthy you are, you're always going to have problems with your body" that part just crushed my soul and I just felt like nothing mattered anymore. So I started back eating Junk food.

The thing is I could've stopped myself from doing that but instead the addiction to junk food just got the better of me and it just out of control. Then it was only when by March 23rd that I started to feel so unwell. Thats when I told my mom to call 911 and thats how I ended up in the hospital. The doctors and nurses told me that I had diabetes because of my blood sugar being so high at 550. I knew at that point that it was the straw that broke the camels back because I allowed this to happen all because I didn't take my health seriously.

Now before anyone tries to cheer me up let me just explain one other thing. I have made improvements to my diet and my blood sugar has gone back to normal after taking insulin for the past 2 weeks. Whats driving me crazy is that I don't know if I have diabetes because my blood sugar ratings are more stable. The numbers were 105 in the Morning, 95 in the Afternoon, and 94 in the Evening. (this was today) This was before I ate a meal. So I beginning to wonder if maybe I somehow reversed the Diabetes or if for some reason I had enough Insulin from all the shots I've taken to get me back to normal. I don't know anymore and I feel like I've just lost my mind over this whole thing. I know I have an appointment coming on Monday to see the Diabetic doctor but I am just so unsure. Maybe I'm overthinking but this has just been getting to me so much these days and its affecting my mental health.


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I feel so critical of myself for not preventing diabetes in the first place. The thing is I knew that something bad was happening to me but I made the stupid decision of ignoring the problem. The thing is I had problems last year with my doctors who somehow didn't get back to me when they took my blood. I also was told by a certain doctor who said "No matter how healthy you are, you're always going to have problems with your body" that part just crushed my soul and I just felt like nothing mattered anymore. So I started back eating Junk food.
> 
> The thing is I could've stopped myself from doing that but instead the addiction to junk food just got the better of me and it just out of control. Then it was only when by March 23rd that I started to feel so unwell. Thats when I told my mom to call 911 and thats how I ended up in the hospital. The doctors and nurses told me that I had diabetes because of my blood sugar being so high at 550. I knew at that point that it was the straw that broke the camels back because I allowed this to happen all because I didn't take my health seriously.
> 
> Now before anyone tries to cheer me up let me just explain one other thing. I have made improvements to my diet and my blood sugar has gone back to normal after taking insulin for the past 2 weeks. Whats driving me crazy is that I don't know if I have diabetes because my blood sugar ratings are more stable. The numbers were 105 in the Morning, 95 in the Afternoon, and 94 in the Evening. (this was today) This was before I ate a meal. So I beginning to wonder if maybe I somehow reversed the Diabetes or if for some reason I had enough Insulin from all the shots I've taken to get me back to normal. I don't know anymore and I feel like I've just lost my mind over this whole thing. I know I have an appointment coming on Monday to see the Diabetic doctor but I am just so unsure. Maybe I'm overthinking but this has just been getting to me so much these days and its affecting my mental health.


The point of insulin is to manage your blood sugar levels, so this is most likely why your levels have stabilised.

As much as it sucks, your doctor is right: unfortunately everyone has issues with their body and we cannot always control that. We just need to do our best to manage the conditions/symptoms so that we can keep ourselves in the best shape possible. I get it, by the way. I've nerve damage (this was definitely preventable), anaemia (was potentially preventable), internal cysts, and my testosterone levels are ****ed. I didn't learn of any of this until my late 20s when these things became an obvious problem and I sought diagnosis. Nothing can be done to cure it now, and there's no point in hating myself for it, so I just take what treatment I'm offered and get on with it. Take the time to feel sad and hate any decisions you felt led to this diagnosis, by all means, but after you just need to accept that this is what you need to live with and do your best to make sure it doesn't get worse. Be kind to yourself man, cos no one else is going to be.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> The point of insulin is to manage your blood sugar levels, so this is most likely why your levels have stabilised.
> 
> As much as it sucks, your doctor is right: unfortunately everyone has issues with their body and we cannot always control that. We just need to do our best to manage the conditions/symptoms so that we can keep ourselves in the best shape possible. I get it, by the way. I've nerve damage (this was definitely preventable), anaemia (was potentially preventable), internal cysts, and my testosterone levels are ****ed. I didn't learn of any of this until my late 20s when these things became an obvious problem and I sought diagnosis. Nothing can be done to cure it now, and there's no point in hating myself for it, so I just take what treatment I'm offered and get on with it. Take the time to feel sad and hate any decisions you felt led to this diagnosis, by all means, but after you just need to accept that this is what you need to live with and do your best to make sure it doesn't get worse. Be kind to yourself man, cos no one else is going to be.


You see me right now I cannot handle this amount of stress. This is not helping my situation. If I have to be forced to do things that I have no choice to do then thats how its going to be. I allowed this to happen so I am going to DO things more seriously and MAKE sure that I don't end up back in the hospital. I am going to try really hard to be healthy and not let this happen again for the last time. I am sorry if I sound passive aggressive but this is just the type of stuff that I can't handle and I am just so sick and tired of gaslighting myself,


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2022)

i turn 18 in 4 days i feel old even tho i know im not old  but omg


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 16, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Croconaw Sorry you had to go through that! I had something similar happen when I worked construction late at night one time. People rip the copper out of walls (mostly drug-addicts) since scrap is so expensive. That was a nerve-wracking night lol... Especially when I was told to investigate the loud noises.
> 
> Glad that you're alright. I mean physically...since it is very nerve-wracking. That was just some stupid troll, probably even a child who thinks they were being edgy. Try not to pay them any mind.


I should not have been working during that time unfortunately. The manager had me working immediately after my surgery without any recovery time. Even after seeing a picture of my bruised face, it wasn’t enough apparently. I was only placed on light duty, which was honestly surprising. I wasn’t even expecting that to happen. I had a very manipulative manager. There’s a reason I don’t work there anymore. 

Anyway, thank you for responding. I’m a bit sensitive on the inside so even stupid comments like this get to me. It’s probably a kid thinking it’s cool to troll online, especially since it happened on YouTube.


----------



## pochy (Apr 16, 2022)

i came home yesterday after being away for a while and nobody told me my sister&mom were under the weather. they did a covid test yesterday, and the results came today and theyre positive. 

what sucks is i was brushing my teeth yesterday & both of them came in the bathroom at THE SAME TIME. i was squeamish, my sister was wearing a mask but my mom wasn’t. i told them that if they had covid then i would hate them for putting me at risk (half playful mostly srs) and my mom brushed it off as it if would never happen. well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ this sucks bc my grandma is also here & she drove 4 hours yesterday to get here(didn’t know about their sickness either). now she has to drive home the four whole hours again today after barely seeing us and i’m cryign and missing her already bc i really wanted to spend time with her :’( and i baked a carrot cake for easter and now noone can eat it lol


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 16, 2022)

I have someone I work with who I’d like to be friends with outside of work. I talked to her quite a bit about traveling and today, I found out we both have chocolate labs. She got really deep a few days ago and told me a bunch of very personal stuff that I won’t share because it’s her business. She has bipolar disorder and I admittedly don’t know much about it so I’m looking up more information about it. I really don’t think she’d have a problem with being friends outside of work, especially since she was the one who gave me a ride home last Friday and she seems to trust me a lot. I’m trying to be careful with how I approach this, though. She’s on severe depression and bipolar meds, but we surprisingly have quite a bit in common.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2022)

BoundSys said:


> My dad: do u want to join us for a lil Easter gathering
> 
> Thinks about how loud they are despite their autistic child
> Thinks about how rude they were at my Birthday
> ...


Sounds like my dad, wants to get along but yeah he basically snaps at me when he can *rolls eyes*

Also don't feel obliged just cause they are family, if he is like that I'd minimize the contact so he doesn't get a chance to do stuff.

Don't know if you can hang out with someone else or just skip it, but yeah.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 16, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Did you pay them in advance and or where was this transaction made? If you didn't pay for it, I wouldn't worry about it and move on. Unless you really want it. If you did pay them and it's clear that there isn't any progress of any kind done, I'd understand being annoyed. Like I know Etsy has something like a item not received button for when there was no service. There comes a time when you've given someone enough patience, especially when money is tendered. People have to realize it's still a service that needs to be met and isn't a hobby when money is involved.


i did pay half upfront via paypal, yes, and i would really prefer the art, i just don't want to seem rude or impatient by messaging them more often than i should. here's the timeline so far for anyone interested and/or willing to offer advice:



Spoiler: timeline




*march 19th:* i contact them to order 6 pieces for a commission. they're made using a base and are simple-ish gifs. they say the work will be done asap and that they should have at least 1 piece done by the following tuesday (march 22nd).
*march 25th:* after hearing nothing back, they message me on discord saying they caught a bug going around, which is perfectly fine, as i tell them. 
*april 4th: *i message them asking for an update, saying i don't mind if they're busy with school/work or still sick, i'd just like some transparency. they get back to me almost immediately saying they just got over their sickness and that i could expect a piece by the next day (april 5th). next day comes around, they say it might still be tomorrow (april 6th) because they got caught off-guard by other things that were neglected due to them being sick. again, i say this is fine. 
*april 11th:* i hear nothing back until now. they say they dragged themselves out of art-block and are no longer sick or busy so they're going to be working today. i tell them that's great, and that's the last i've heard from them. 



i try to wait a week exactly before i message again because i don't want to seem pushy. i genuinely don't mind waiting for art, i just prefer some transparency (especially where money's involved) because of my anxiety. i just checked, and they've posted a few personal art pieces to their toyhouse recently (two on april 14th, one on march 31st), but idk about commissions, so.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 16, 2022)

Spoiler: Petty Kid Stuff, I Guess



Some things I don't like about being a kid is a) having to ask permission for just about everything, and b) being dependent on my parents. While I'm glad I don't have to worry about things like food and taxes, I feel that there are some drawbacks. If I could, I would bake a cake at 11:30 in the morning. But I'd have to ask my parents first, and they'd say it's "too early" and make me eat breakfast or lunch first. Though I see their point, I woke up less than an hour ago.
Another thing is that I'm very dependent on my dad to get Dog Man books at the moment. To put into perspective of how much I want those books, I keep having dreams about receiving them almost every day and it's all I think about. I feel that it's getting to an obsessive point and I'm a little concerned. Anyway, just about every day I pester my dad with, "So, any luck with those Dog Man books?" I do feel bad 'cause my dad gets annoyed, but I feel the need to be persistent 'cause he almost never keeps his promises.
On Wednesday I asked him the same question, and he said, "I'll be driving to Montréal sometime this week and will pick up the books then." But I don't know if he's being honest. I get it though, since the death of my uncle both my parents have been busy with moving his stuff plus the funeral. I wish I was an adult so I'd have more freedom, but then again I don't know if I'd still want those Dog Man books. And of course, there would be a ton of responsibilities that I currently feel unprepared for.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 16, 2022)

.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 16, 2022)

Sometimes I feel like I gaslighted myself way too many times that I end up sabotaging things.  I really need to stop doing this.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 16, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i did pay half upfront via paypal, yes, and i would really prefer the art, i just don't want to seem rude or impatient by messaging them more often than i should. here's the timeline so far for anyone interested and/or willing to offer advice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so several things are standing out to me here. 1. They keep giving you a timeline and breaking it. They could very well be actually working on it right now as they say, but even I don’t believe it until they actually finish it. Who even knows at this point. Which says that they’ve broken trust and I would not commission someone in the future who has broken my trust.
2. They’ve been waiting for you to contact them before saying anything about what’s going on. If they give you a timeline and that time has passed they should be able to come to you by acknowledging the situation. I get how life and situations come up, but in a situation where money is involved a simple hey I know I said it would be ready by this time but things have come up says a lot more about their reliability to me.
As for what you should do in this situation is up to how comfortable you feel with it, but I think you have a right to feel however you’re feeling. I think what’s most important is that you need to decide where your personal boundaries are and see them through. While I think some situations are ok to put others first before yourself I don’t think this situation is one of them just my opinion. If you don’t put up proper boundaries with people they will not give you respect and will take advantage of that fact. If people push your boundaries it’s ok to push back.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2022



VanitasFan26 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I gaslighted myself way too many times that I end up sabotaging things.  I really need to stop doing this.


You may not believe this, but if you seek out comfort you’ll never find it, but if you search for the truth in yourself you may just find exactly that. So I’d have to say you’re right in this


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 16, 2022)

I wish people wouldn't immediately stereotype me because of my religion, theres so many misconceptions and jokes but i sometimes feel like nobody takes it seriously


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2022)

Just feeling tired and depressed.  :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 16, 2022)

So one of my online friends made an AO3 account, and we talked about it for a bit. But an online friend of ours got upset and put in their activity: "i feel left out : ) i hope they dont stop using Q to only talk on AO3…" And it made me pretty upset. Are they seriously being petty about that? I think they're being a little jealous here.

My parents have like four friends over, so I'm here locking myself in my room. I don't like having guests over 'cause then we have to clean a ton and I have to look "presentable" and my parents make me interact with the guests. As soon as they're in the house I run upstairs, but not without the expense of a snarky "stop trying to be quirky" from my brother.  Maybe my friends were right about me being anti-social...

Not to mention that my parents have been playing country music _non-stop_. They say it's for my late grandfather and my late uncle, and I don't wanna be rude but it's getting on my nerves a ton. It's one of my least favorite music genres, apart from pop and rap. And still no news about the Dog Man books... Come on, dad. :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 16, 2022)

My parents' friends are still here... I want to take a shower but I can't when there's so much people... Just please leave... They're being really loud and annoying right now...


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 16, 2022)

Some of the writing advice on the internet can be really discouraging.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Apr 16, 2022)

My social battery is really low at this party and there's family coming over for easter too


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2022)

Our internet has been sooooooo slow lately (probably doesn't help that the activity on the forums has gone up with the event).  Can't even load images or react easily.

Me: "Please internet, I just want to react to people's posts.  It's all I ask for."  *fake cry*
Internet: "No, you suck."
Me: D:


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 16, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I should not have been working during that time unfortunately. The manager had me working immediately after my surgery without any recovery time. Even after seeing a picture of my bruised face, it wasn’t enough apparently. I was only placed on light duty, which was honestly surprising. I wasn’t even expecting that to happen. I had a very manipulative manager. There’s a reason I don’t work there anymore.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for responding. I’m a bit sensitive on the inside so even stupid comments like this get to me. It’s probably a kid thinking it’s cool to troll online, especially since it happened on YouTube.


That's insane. I'm glad you don't work there anymore. Managers like that are the worst and are a dime a dozen sadly.

@daringred_ I was going to comment sort of what Rainy said. I've made orders from people on Etsy and it'd be months without communication, them taking forever, making up excuses all the time ect. It's one thing if you didn't pay, but as you did, it's now a service that they must meet. A lot of people take up these gigs and accounts/businesses and treat them like they are a hobby. When money is involved it is no longer a hobby. It's a job and must be treated like one.

Like you mentioned seeing them drawing personal 'fun' stuff and I've seen people who do that have a response locked and loaded like they have a right to draw what they want to ect ect. But you also have a right to take your business elsewhere. To someone who will probably not make you wait a month and not have anything to show. If you want to wait a few more days to message them that is fine. I would suggest asking for a picture update, regardless of the progress done, just to see what is actually done. And you may be able to catch them in a bluff if they don't have anything done. And if you can, get your money back from paypal if they haven't fulfilled your request by this point. That's just me though.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 17, 2022)

I really dislike how people post subliminal memes or messages (on discord, facebook, etc.) indirectly but you know 1000% it’s about you. Seems really immature to do, tbh.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 17, 2022)

Just my flatmates I guess. I need to find a new flat I think lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2022)

Clue 15... can i get a brain replacement cause mine sucks


----------



## Neb (Apr 17, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I really dislike how people post subliminal memes or messages (on discord, facebook, etc.) indirectly but you know 1000% it’s about you. Seems really immature to do, tbh.


Or on their bio. I used to have a friend who had a one sided crush on me. Once they found a partner they ghosted me. A year later I reached out platonically and they said some nasty things. They changed their bio to “why can’t some people get a hint.” Once I unfriended them they removed that part. Some people are just nasty like that.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 17, 2022)

Neb said:


> Or on their bio. I used to have a friend who had a one sided crush on me. Once they found a partner they ghosted me. A year later I reached out platonically and they said some nasty things. They changed their bio to “why can’t some people get a hint.” Once I unfriended them they removed that part. Some people are just nasty like that.


Oh, wow. That’s really immature. I’m sorry that happened. I think people like that aren’t really worth your time. I like to think I’m looking way too much into it, but it seems like I’m just trying to justify their behavior. That sort of sounds similar to a situation I used to be in.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 17, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I have someone I work with who I’d like to be friends with outside of work. I talked to her quite a bit about traveling and today, I found out we both have chocolate labs. She got really deep a few days ago and told me a bunch of very personal stuff that I won’t share because it’s her business. She has bipolar disorder and I admittedly don’t know much about it so I’m looking up more information about it. I really don’t think she’d have a problem with being friends outside of work, especially since she was the one who gave me a ride home last Friday and she seems to trust me a lot. I’m trying to be careful with how I approach this, though. She’s on severe depression and bipolar meds, but we surprisingly have quite a bit in common.


An update on this: I’m gonna just give her my snap today and see how that goes.


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2022)

Removed.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2022)

Whoever made clue 8 I'll boil alive for real... whoever came up with that monster needs to be stepping down from staff.

joking but honestly im just gonna pretend it doesnt exist from now on.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

There's this person who keeps commenting on my fics saying that they don't like the dirty jokes and that I should stop making them. I find this very ludicrous, 'cause if they don't like it they should just leave. The first time it happened, I countered it with a dirty joke. Was it mature? Probably not, but it was pretty funny. But this time I said exactly what was on my mind. And of course, I used the patented "make like a tree and leave" thing, but it's a lot better than "F off". Anyways, I shouldn't stop writing something just because one person doesn't like it.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2022)

Depression. _And _anxiety! How fun!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 17, 2022)

This guy fires his guns off in his yard every Easter and it's super obnoxious. He's a real piece of ****.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

I am so angry at my brother!!! For some stupid reason my parents made us wash the dishes half and half because "Angelo had too many to wash". Even when _I_ have a lot of dishes to do, I still have to do it all. But anyway, my brother washes his half of the dishes and rushes back to his games. I ask him to put away his dishes so I have space to wash mine, but he says "they're still drying". I tell him to dry them by hand, but he doesn't move. Eventually he says "Okay, I'll do it in 22 minutes." And I said "Yeah, you better do it." because I was still mad at him, and what does that little **** say? "Okay then, I'm doing it in two hours." What is wrong with him, doesn't he see that his actions are stopping me from doing my job? If I don't get to wash the dishes soon I'll get in trouble, and I'll tell my parents that I couldn't do it because of my brother, but knowing them they won't care and still ground me. Also I'm really frustrated because I tried to dig my nails into my palms (which is something I do when I'm angry like right now), but then I remembered that I cut them yesterday.


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 17, 2022)

Question #6


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 17, 2022)

I don't know anymore. I just don't know.......


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> -snip-


Update on this, my brother finally started putting away his dishes, and I see that he's not drying them like he should. So I tell him, then he starts whipping me with a rag, yelling at me to go away because I'm "distracting him". Now he went back to his games and is not doing his job.


----------



## oak (Apr 17, 2022)

I went and got covid tests for my mother in law cause she's sick and so I thought I'd take a test too just to be safe and it came back positive. What a pain in my ass


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

My online friend is being annoying right now.  I made a new OC but they kept shipping that OC with TommyInnit for some reason?? I told them to stop, but they kept on going. They said some other random stuff, and when I said I was serious they replied with: "im sorry im on my period my adhd is acting up i still feel dizzy from my vaccine and im lonley :')" Then they posted in their activity that I'm "Jaxphobic" (Jax is one of their OCs) because they asked me if we can make Jax and one of my OCs date and I said no. I can't really just tell them that they're annoying because they get really upset when I confront them, and I also can't just tell them to stop talking to me. So yeah, I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 17, 2022)

having a dreadful time with my parents lately. i've been out of the church for years now and suddenly they're getting quite hostile with me about going with them again. i usually like to keep the peace with my family but that is absolutely not something i'm willing to bend on. and i know they're going to take it to heart, but i absolutely cannot put myself through that again.

hoping i hear back from another job i applied to out of state!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My online friend is being annoying right now.  I made a new OC but they kept shipping that OC with TommyInnit for some reason?? I told them to stop, but they kept on going. They said some other random stuff, and when I said I was serious they replied with: "im sorry im on my period my adhd is acting up i still feel dizzy from my vaccine and im lonley :')" Then they posted in their activity that I'm "Jaxphobic" (Jax is one of their OCs) because they asked me if we can make Jax and one of my OCs date and I said no. I can't really just tell them that they're annoying because they get really upset when I confront them, and I also can't just tell them to stop talking to me. So yeah, I don't know what to do now.


If they are being that annoying and you tried your best to be nice to them yet they are not listening I think its best to block them. I had a friend who was like that with me on Facebook. He just would not shut up about Doctor Who. I told him several times I haven't seen the show and I have no plans on watching it, but he kept on asking either way. Just didn't seem to listen and ignore my warnings. So I finally blocked him and it finally stopped.

If you want my advice, if you say something like "I'm going to ask you one last time to stop annoying me or else I will block you" maybe then they will listen but if they don't and they keep on bothering you then you can block them. Of course its up to you to decide what works best for you. Trust me I know what it feels like being annoyed.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> There's this person who keeps commenting on my fics saying that they don't like the dirty jokes and that I should stop making them. I find this very ludicrous, 'cause if they don't like it they should just leave. The first time it happened, I countered it with a dirty joke. Was it mature? Probably not, but it was pretty funny. But this time I said exactly what was on my mind. And of course, I used the patented "make like a tree and leave" thing, but it's a lot better than "F off". Anyways, I shouldn't stop writing something just because one person doesn't like it.


Don't listen to what they say, the point is I'm assuming your having fun writing your fanfics yes? And that's all that matters, you don't need to write something that everyone will love as long as your enjoying it
I know my close friend writes a lot of dark stuff most people wouldn't be comfortable with(I don't mind, I love her writing) and I'd be ticked off if anyone complained about her writing is too dark for them like smh just DON'T read it then.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 17, 2022)

Some people really need to stop saying they're desperately looking for a villager to only be disappointed because the villager they're 'desperately' looking for house is unoriginal.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 17, 2022)

There’s somebody that’s been washing clothes in my apartment building for, like, 10 hours and they’re _still_ going. It’s very annoying. I want to use the washer.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 17, 2022)

Something is wrong with my "C" key it's not like stuck pressed down or anything I don't know how to describe it maybe I pressed it down too hard and now it's difficult to push 
I wonder how much I use that key anyways, I'm glad I can still even use it even if it's hard.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 17, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> There’s somebody that’s been washing clothes in my apartment building for, like, 10 hours and they’re _still_ going. It’s very annoying. I want to use the washer.


All those clowns in those cars gotta wash their clothes somewhere...I guess.

It does suck when inconveniences like this happen.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 17, 2022)

oak said:


> snip



I’m sorry. stay safe and take care of yourself .


----------



## oak (Apr 17, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m sorry. stay safe and take care of yourself .


Thanks Dun, luckily I'm asymptomatic so far.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

Spoiler: Small + Petty Stuff



-How did my bed get so messy to the point where all my blankets fall off?! Now I have to fix it again...
-This Easter chocolate is making me severely dehydrated. ._.
-Spring Bloom Egg... Out of stock... I need it...
-My room is messy but I don't feel like cleaning it. -,-
-Why is it so dark in my room?!
-I'm just feelin' really bored right now. :I
-I want to play Majora's Mask but I don't feel like restarting the Snowhead Temple, my slow *** couldn't complete it within the 3-day cycle. :,)
-Where the heck did the time go?! Last time I checked it was 11:25 PM.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 17, 2022)

I’m ****ing hungry. I’m craving food.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

My brother keeps accusing me of going on a certain website. 
I cannot say the website name, but I'll give some hints: It starts with the letter R and ends in a number.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 18, 2022)

I really need to shower, but it's 12 in the morning. My dad has to get up at 3, so I don't want to wake him up. I'm scared if I don't get up in time tomorrow morning, I'm going to take an exam looking like a greasy mess. I'm thinking of pulling an all-nighter _just _so I ensure getting up early enough for a shower. Probably not smart, but I've done it before an exam before in the past. I did perfectly fine. I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Neb (Apr 18, 2022)

I finally figured out one of the reasons why I was happier as a kid and why I’m doing better this year.

I was listening to an NPR Life Kit episode on living happily with autism. The guest expert mentioned that many people on the spectrum “mask” their behavior to be treated better by neurotypicals. This in turn makes them exhausted and depressed. As a kid I never masked. People treated me poorly for being different, but I didn’t care. I was simply being myself. Once I became a teenager I did everything to mask myself. People saw right through me and saw my masking as being fake. I ended up being treated even worse. At the start of the year I decided to just be myself and try not to care what others think. My mood has been much better as a result. 

I’m so glad I finally know what this term is. It makes my feel validated in my experiences of struggling to fit in. The part that makes me sad is that many of us have to mask our behavior. Otherwise we’re called creepy or weird. I’m doing better at just being myself, but it does make me sad that so many people on the spectrum have to do this to be social.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2022)

getting clue references but having 0 luck finding em


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2022)

once again back to waking up in my absolutely freezing room. I'm even wearing a beanie bc I couldn't sleep with my head being so cold  
there's no reason for the temp to be 37° right now. the high is actually 38 so ig today is gonna be a "wrapped in my heated blanket like a cocoon all day" kinda day 

also sad bc I have to wait for the junimo eggs to be back in stock, I want my bby


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 18, 2022)

my eyes are really sore, especially the left one. for the last few weeks, the outer corners have hurt slightly when i squeeze my eyes shut and were a little dry. as of a week or so ago, i've also had unusually deep/visible bags that have been either dark red or purple-ish. as of yesterday morning, my eyes have started watering and stinging on top of all this, with the bags and outer corner dryness getting worse. my mom thinks it's hayfever, which i've never had before. i took a tablet this morning and yesterday morning but no improvement so far. wish it would stop.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2022)

I pulled my bigger heated blanket out of the hall closet bc it's so cold in here, but it smells really stuffy and weird


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 18, 2022)

Really not ready to be back at work this week. I feel like I didn't do enough this past weekend that I wanted to do. I'm also just really tired and don't have the energy to deal with whatever today is going to throw at me.

Edit: I just realized... I poured so much mental energy into the TBT Egg Hunt that's probably why I don't feel like I got a break.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)

I missed the restock for the spring bloom egg and I have to go to school tomorrow because the break is almost over.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)

I just realized something. So a few days ago, I didn't know where to put my sketchbook so I put it in between my mattresses. (I have two of those stacked on top of another.) And the other day my dad's friend had to sleep in my bed because they were staying for the night. (I had to sleep in my brother's room and he made me sleep on the floor...) I sort of forgot I left my sketchbook in my mattresses, and I didn't do a good job of hiding it either. So my dad's friend probably saw it, and worse probably looked through it as well. So far they didn't say anything about it, but now I'm worried about that.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 18, 2022)

I am failing school I am a terrible student oh my goodness


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 18, 2022)

Spoiler



Just found out my mom has covid. My dad stopped wearing a mask before this happened; my dad though can’t admit he’s wrong and he just said he doesn’t understand how for two years we were fine. I’m really upset and scared about all of this even though we’re vaccinated.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)

My head hurts and so do my eyes, I feel dizzy, and I'm super hungry. All I had today was a cup of tea. (Though I currently have two grilled cheeses sitting on a frying pan right now.) I don't wanna go to school tomorrow, and my brother + my dad's friend have been playing Xenoblade Chronicles 2 for the past few days. No bad feelings towards the game, but hearing the same music and sound effects can be tiring, especially since they play all day and at night when I'm trying to sleep.

Edit: I burned the grilled cheese because I put the stove option on high and left the grilled cheese there while I was writing this post.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 18, 2022)

American health care is an absolute joke.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm feeling kinda worried that I won't have enough eggs by the night to get the Spring Blossom egg. Also, when I submitted 3 puzzle clue guesses, I'm worried they may not be correct. Who knows really, I may just have to let fate decide.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 18, 2022)

I’m so beyond tired from not being able to sleep. I feel like I’m about to pass out.


----------



## Gene. (Apr 18, 2022)

Spoiler



there are some friends i have that i will never be able to hug


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2022)

Venti said:


> Just feeling tired and depressed.  :/



Same feeling again.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 18, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your depression hitting you hard @Venti it might not be much consolation, but feel free to hit me up with a message if you need someone to listen.


Neb said:


> I finally figured out one of the reasons why I was happier as a kid and why I’m doing better this year.
> 
> I was listening to an NPR Life Kit episode on living happily with autism. The guest expert mentioned that many people on the spectrum “mask” their behavior to be treated better by neurotypicals. This in turn makes them exhausted and depressed. As a kid I never masked. People treated me poorly for being different, but I didn’t care. I was simply being myself. Once I became a teenager I did everything to mask myself. People saw right through me and saw my masking as being fake. I ended up being treated even worse. At the start of the year I decided to just be myself and try not to care what others think. My mood has been much better as a result.
> 
> I’m so glad I finally know what this term is. It makes my feel validated in my experiences of struggling to fit in. The part that makes me sad is that many of us have to mask our behavior. Otherwise we’re called creepy or weird. I’m doing better at just being myself, but it does make me sad that so many people on the spectrum have to do this to be social.


Glad you're being yourself and doing what makes you happy. Life is too short to worry about and or try to adhere to some stranger's do's and don'ts list. Especially since there are so strangers out there in this big world that you're going to run into someone or a lot that won't accept someone regardless of what they do.

@Dunquixote


Spoiler



Sorry to hear that! It shouldn't be as bad since you've said you all have had the vaccine. Just take the necessary precautions and you may be able to avoid catching it yourself. 

Take care of yourself and be well. I know there are quite a few out there that have that same mindset, but I've known people who've died from the virus and still are suffering from it. Heck my uncle died from it just a few months ago. Just because it's not blasted on the media does not mean it's gone or not serious anymore. But you can't explain that to everyone. So just do your best to take care of yourself. Sometimes that's all you can do.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2022)

Kind of sucks when you push away everyone close to you in life, and keep doing it over time.  I don't know how to live life or what I want out of it.


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 18, 2022)

Lmfao I have so many things I wanna buy with tbt but idk where to start... 

Everything totals to 14k so I'll try to take some things out LOL


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 18, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Sorry to hear about your depression hitting you hard @Venti it might not be much consolation, but feel free to hit me up with a message if you need someone to listen.
> 
> Glad you're being yourself and doing what makes you happy. Life is too short to worry about and or try to adhere to some stranger's do's and don'ts list. Especially since there are so strangers out there in this big world that you're going to run into someone or a lot that won't accept someone regardless of what they do.
> 
> ...


Tysm! I’ll do my best, not sure if I can say the same about my dad sadly, but my mom and I have been taking this serious since the beginning. I’m sorry to hear that about your uncle.


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2022)

i can't find my switch and i have the strongest urge to play animal crossing


----------



## vinnie (Apr 18, 2022)

My partner got me a small bag of takis earlier today, and I've eaten them already. My stomach is screaming in pain right now. I regret all my decisions.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)

Everything, but I'm too exhausted (mentally and physically) to talk about it.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 18, 2022)

My stomach pain is so bad that I'm on the verge of tears. Maybe I ate too much candy. Who knows...


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 18, 2022)

Trying to figure out what I'm gonna do when my "C" key on my keyboard _actually _breaks
I don't know how to fix a keyboard if it breaks and my parents don't ever have time for me to help me so I need to do everything myself
I don't remember pushing "C" so hard I don't know what's wrong with it
What am I suppose to do when I'm trying to type and when I need to type "C" do I replace it with "K" because it's close to "C"? Or do I need to say the letter I'm trying to type is the letter that begins with words like "ookie" (add a "C" and it spells cookie) but that looks really dumb
It's still like halfway pressed down or something and it doesn't press down easily like my other keys so now I can struggle 
(and no I don't have another device to use TBT and the rest of the websites I like to use a lot, and no I'm too broke to afford another keyboard and it's the key on my laptop anyways)


----------



## deana (Apr 18, 2022)

I love when I pick out a specific item that I specifically wanted at the grocery store and then my idiot boyfriend eats it  do not mess with this hangry lady


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-


I think your best bet would to find any sort of text on the internet that has the letter C in it and copy-paste it. It'll be kinda tedious, but at least you won't end up writing something like "ZeldaKrossing64" or "Zeldarossing64", for example.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 19, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I think your best bet would to find any sort of text on the internet that has the letter C in it and copy-paste it. It'll be kinda tedious, but at least you won't end up writing something like "ZeldaKrossing64" or "Zeldarossing64", for example.


Ohhhh Thank you so much for the idea! I don't know why I never thought of that 
If it ever breaks I'll just do this


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 19, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Trying to figure out what I'm gonna do when my "C" key on my keyboard _actually _breaks
> I don't know how to fix a keyboard if it breaks and my parents don't ever have time for me to help me so I need to do everything myself
> I don't remember pushing "C" so hard I don't know what's wrong with it
> What am I suppose to do when I'm trying to type and when I need to type "C" do I replace it with "K" because it's close to "C"? Or do I need to say the letter I'm trying to type is the letter that begins with words like "ookie" (add a "C" and it spells cookie) but that looks really dumb
> ...


I remember back when I had a computer and my keyboard broke, I had an on-screen keyboard where you had to click every key with your mouse. It was very tedious and annoying. I wouldn’t recommend this.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 19, 2022)

nevermind.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

Spoiler



I'm a fricking idiot. So my brother showed me a way to use the Chromebook with no time limit, and I'm using that method right now to type this. But then I remembered that my dad knows everything about our internet, I don't know how else to say it but if he checks, he'll see that the Chromebook is being used at 1:30 in the morning because the internet on it is active. I should probably get off now.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 19, 2022)

i messed up my sleeping due to the egg hunt & i'm extremely tired, i have to go to my flat just to wait on a parcel and all i want to do is sleeeeep


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 19, 2022)

I am not ready for work. I would need a couple more days off, but my next holiday is planned in May. I just can’t focus today. 

My colleagues just asked me about something related to organ donation. I hate talking about things like that. 

I haven’t seen or talked to my friend in a week now. I am glad because that time helped me stop thinking about her too much. But I kind of miss her, too.


----------



## Chris (Apr 19, 2022)

Had to cancel a meeting on short notice (2hrs) with my new supervisor. Thankfully she was kind about it but I feel like a disappointment.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 19, 2022)

Spoiler: emetophobia



took a nap and had a somewhat vivid dream that I just kept throwing up


----------



## Soigne (Apr 19, 2022)

been having a rough morning and then i go outside and someone has slashed one of my tires! so it looks like i will be screaming and that’s how sue c’s it


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

I missed the restock for the spring bloom egg AGAIN and I just don't feel like going to school today. T-T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2022)

still feeling pretty tired/lethargic this morning 

also it's still super cold in my room, so tired of this 30 degree weather


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 19, 2022)

wondering when i will have power in my bathroom lol its been weeks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2022)

when it's cold outside like this I have absolutely no energy or motivation to do anything. I can't even get started on my drawing which is something I actually really want to do. 

I also feel guilty bc I need to do some cleaning but I'm so cold I can't get out from under my heated blanket. I wouldn't normally feel guilty bc I'm doing what's best for me, but I can't stand to hear my dad complain even though he never actually helps with cleaning. I really don't want to wait til later to see if I feel better cause changes are I won't, but I just can't deal with this cold right now. I guess I'll just have to suck it up and go do it now :/

luckily the weather is supposed to be warming up in the next few days, and by this weekend it should be in the 70s again, so I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 19, 2022)

Every ****in day is something else at work omg.

Today we're down TWO people in the area I work in, the one who's been on vacation for over a week now, and also the week that we were busy cause of the damn holidays. How convenient for them. I had to work while sick on Friday and I worked an almost 11hr shift Saturday (it was like 15 mins away from being a full 11 so close enough).

At one point today I'm tryin to balance between 5 fluff dogs, 2 of which are big, I was supposed to go to lunch at a certain time like I have been forever now but someone else went on lunch and the person who was covering them was supposed to cover me so I'm not going to lunch on the time I'm supposed to, which delays everyone else. Not to mention I have an ultra fluff dog and a puppy at my station so I can't just take my break anyway and now I have to balance between those 2.

ALSO some idiot reemed my boss saying that the bather & I were mad at her (boss) for leaving early on Thursday. I was told that this morning. First of all, **** you whoever said that and mind your own damn business. We are not mad that she left early, she has clearly stated her reason why she has to leave earlier than usual nowadays. Don't go saying things like that without actually talkin to us first. If my boss was the type to hold a grudge, she might not have asked us about that and we might not have had the chance to clarify that we were not mad at her for leaving early. That could have been a whole situation.

Every day Istfg.


----------



## oak (Apr 19, 2022)

Small complaint.


Spoiler



I've been thinking about selling my love potion but I know a lot of people want it and I'm not good at haggling. Plus there's a chance I'll have to reject low offers from people I like and I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 19, 2022)

Well my primary doctor called me about my blood results and he told me that my A1C level was high around 10.6 but he reassure me that the levels will drop in next 2 to 3 months as long as I keep on a diet and monitoring my blood sugar to make sure it's at normal levels. When i first heard this I felt devastated.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 19, 2022)

oak said:


> Small complaint.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I think you should only sell it if you want, and I'm sure if you have to reject offers, feelings most likely won't be hurt. After all, there's always someone else that might give them a love potion. If you want more advice, feel free to pm me


----------



## BakaRina (Apr 19, 2022)

Part of my mouth has been hurting the past few days and now I had found out that I have a cracked tooth and will have it be taken care of soon. It's annoying as I didn't have much sleep because of the pain, and I don't want to wait a few days just to have it taken care of.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 19, 2022)

Restocks keep happening when I’m sleeping or too busy working. also was my day to sleep in and work kept calling me and I couldn’t wake up to answer it, now I have to get up and go In early. I’m still not awake i still feel foggy. also as I was eating my breakfast just now bakugo dumped his crunchies all over the floor and then flopped out on top of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2022)

gonna suck blowing so much dough on a new phone but what i can do sigh


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2022)

Family is bothering me again.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 19, 2022)

this is kind of dumb but im sad because it’s  my dog’s 10th birthday and the type of breed he is lives to be on average 12-14 years old. i don’t know what im going to do when he’s gone.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2022)

Mostly over this now, but I had a rude awakening to my dad banging his drums and bringing one of his co-workers over. -_-

I don’t know about everyone else, but it frustrates me when we get visitors for bull**** reasons, and I’m not informed before hand .-.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2022



oak said:


> Small complaint.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I’d recommend doing an auction ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2022)

Wanted to eat some grapes but they were so mouldy, ewww


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 19, 2022)

A song is stuck in my head and I feel like I‘m going crazy.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

My throat burns and it hurts to chew food. I think I might have cavities (!!) and like the idiot I am, I bit the inside of my mouth so much it hurts. Also I fell asleep during English class when we did a workshop about college and stuff.  I was so tired I fell asleep for the entirety of French, too. And yet again, I missed the spring bloom egg restock.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 19, 2022)

Work aaaaaaaaugh

No one can plan around anythin. I'm so tired of having to be constantly relied on. I'm thinking of taking time off again cause like, omg, they need to stop relying on me so much to do stuff, it's starting to make me sick and hurt. Taking time off ofcourse doesn't fix the situation in the first place, but it gives me time to recover and organize my damn life a bit. Work sucks all the energy outta me, mostly mentally but sometimes also phyically. I have a pile of to-do things that I never do.

Also I have been coughing so much for the past 3 days since being sick. I had a sore throat and ate some cough drops which helped that but not the coughing. Don't know why I'm still coughing 3 days later. Sometimes it makes my stomach hurt. Atleast now I have cough drops for when I wake up with a sore throat again. For the like 5th day in a row.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 19, 2022)

Spoiler



My depression is really bad today; still can’t shake off some insecurity I have about how I talk and feeling out of place on a discord server I belong to even though I have a good amount of friends there.

Good news though my mom had me tested for covid and it came out negative.  Hopefully it stays that way, though honestly I rather have my mom healthy. :/


----------



## Pondo (Apr 19, 2022)

*magically appears after a long hiatus*

*clears throat*

Power-tripping.
That is all.

*sinks back into the shadows*

(Note: this isn’t aimed at anyone in particular.)


----------



## Aniko (Apr 19, 2022)

I broke my favorite mug...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 19, 2022)

Just now getting to eat


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

Kinda wish I didn't bite the inside of my mouth so much, now it burns when I drink tea or coffee. :/ Also I think I might have a cold or possibly even covid..


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 19, 2022)

There’s this coworker that quit a few weeks ago and she’s a great worker, but she’s been stressing out lately and nobody really knew why. She came in tonight to visit and said a few insensitive things about a transgender (mtf) coworker. She said she doesn’t care what you identify is, but she said “he, she, it, they, chocolate chip cookie, whatever, you’re a bad worker.” She said that was the last straw. I just thought it was insensitive. I think if a person’s identity is making someone else quit, it’s a you problem.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 19, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> There’s this coworker that quit a few weeks ago and she’s a great worker, but she’s been stressing out lately and nobody really knew why. She came in tonight to visit and said a few insensitive things about a transgender (mtf) coworker. She said she doesn’t care what you identify is, but she said “he, she, it, they, chocolate chip cookie, whatever, you’re a bad worker.” She said that was the last straw. I just thought it was insensitive. I think if a person’s identity is making someone else quit, it’s a you problem.


That’s pretty much the same as when someone says “not to be rude“ and then says something rude. If you don’t care what they identify as then you wouldn’t even need to bring up that you don’t care.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 19, 2022)

people are like "always remember why you started" and it never helped me bc the reason why I started is bc I thought the course was cool to learn, but the motivation wasn't enough for me to excel beyond the bare minimum

but it was comforting to read that sometimes you don't have to have a goal in mind, you can just wander somewhere,  whatever makes you feel the most comfortable in life. i dont want to excel anywhere really, i just want to experience life as is without overly exerting effort in things i can do average-ly (if that makes sense)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

Spoiler



I'm such an idiot. I know I say that a lot, but it's true. I just checked in the mirror and the part of my mouth that I kept biting (and ripping the skin off) is very noticable. What if it forms a scar and I cannot eat anything too hot/cold because of it? Why did I bite the inside of my mouth in the first place, and why the hell did I go as far as ripping the skin off?! I am now paying the price for my incompetence, I wish I didn't even have this stupid habit.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 19, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> people are like "always remember why you started" and it never helped me bc the reason why I started is bc I thought the course was cool to learn, but the motivation wasn't enough for me to excel beyond the bare minimum
> 
> but it was comforting to read that sometimes you don't have to have a goal in mind, you can just wander somewhere,  whatever makes you feel the most comfortable in life. i dont want to excel anywhere really, i just want to experience life as is without overly exerting effort in things i can do average-ly (if that makes sense)


I relate to that feeling because that was the same advice I heard time and time again. It just never worked out for me. I sometimes wonder if I was around the right people maybe I would not have to second guess myself but I was around spoiled people that gave me unsolicited advice that just barely helped.


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 20, 2022)

There were four 3.5-3.9 earthquakes in my area today. This isn’t strong enough to knock anything down, but it is unusual to feel more than two during a day. Two of which happened while I watched the Violet Evergarden movie. So now my head hurts from all of these feelings that I felt during those 2 hrs.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 20, 2022)

My head hurts so much and I'm so tired.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 20, 2022)

I’m so tired, but my body won’t let me rest. like did I really need to get woken up because I have the hiccups? I ate some peanut butter and the hiccups are gone, but now I have globus sensation in my throat. also my phone has been auto correcting the most random things ever. like the “t” at the end of a sentence I don’t want it to be capitalized, but it keeps insisting it needs to be. Also I don’t understand the beJavier yes phone I meant to say beJavier


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 20, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such an idiot. I know I say that a lot, but it's true. I just checked in the mirror and the part of my mouth that I kept biting (and ripping the skin off) is very noticable. What if it forms a scar and I cannot eat anything too hot/cold because of it? Why did I bite the inside of my mouth in the first place, and why the hell did I go as far as ripping the skin off?! I am now paying the price for my incompetence, I wish I didn't even have this stupid habit.





Spoiler



Aw, don’t worry, just try to stop doing it. I had a similar habit, but I stopped after it got a little too scary. It never formed a scar luckily.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2022)

Keep getting this e-mail to rate the naprapathy clinic and I would probs do it if it were more anonymous but yeah not gonna log in with my real name or anything jeez.

Also my domestic tracking app never scanning **** properly so I dunno where my stuff is.. guess I'll find out when I need to pay customs lol.


----------



## xara (Apr 20, 2022)

i’m getting my wisdom teeth out in less than 4 hours, and i am... not vibing xnkxnxk. i know i’ll probably be just fine, but i still hate having to have this done. i’m anxious about the procedure itself, and the recovery time that’s about to follow. not being able to chew, smoke or sleep on my sides for a while is gonna suck. 

plus, my paranoia was just... not the vibe last night lol. it wouldn’t let me fall asleep, so i kept winding up in that weird state between consciousness and unconsciousness and kept seeing/imagining weird ****. i had to turn music on to try and calm myself down and actually fall asleep. 

overall, nerves very high today.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 20, 2022)

im off bc of spring break but of course my history teacher gave me a 6 page packet and i have to do that now  at least im halfway done tho


----------



## petaltail (Apr 20, 2022)

i have a french test tomorrow that i haven't been able to study for for like a week bc i've had to work on 2 presentations (one today and one yesterday). the anxiety from the presentations has kinda tired me out and now i'm in a 3 hour online class where i know i won't be able to focus on french if i try lol. i'll just try to take it slowly and do bits of studying sporadically throughout the rest of the day but i'm scared that won't be enough ):


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 20, 2022)

petaltail said:


> -snip-


French tests can be daunting, especially if you're not very fluent at it. I had one last week and I probably failed it. I think doing bits of studying here and there like you said is a good idea, I just skim through the whole thing last-minute before any test lol.

I'm still feeling sick, even if my headache has been reduced a bit with a nap. I might have to take a covid test, which I am not looking forward to. I'm missing a field trip today, not that I wanted to go but it's mandatory. It's also that time of the month, spare me. (And to add insult to injury, today seems to be that "Heavy Flow" day as well.


----------



## petaltail (Apr 20, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> French tests can be daunting, especially if you're not very fluent at it. I had one last week and I probably failed it. I think doing bits of studying here and there like you said is a good idea, I just skim through the whole thing last-minute before any test lol.


yeah when my procrastination hits its peak i do that too lmao
we're in this french test tragedy together  i hope you didn't fail yours tho!!!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 20, 2022)

xara said:


> i’m getting my wisdom teeth out in less than 4 hours, and i am... not vibing xnkxnxk. i know i’ll probably be just fine, but i still hate having to have this done. i’m anxious about the procedure itself, and the recovery time that’s about to follow. not being able to chew, smoke or sleep on my sides for a while is gonna suck.
> 
> plus, my paranoia was just... not the vibe last night lol. it wouldn’t let me fall asleep, so i kept winding up in that weird state between consciousness and unconsciousness and kept seeing/imagining weird ****. i had to turn music on to try and calm myself down and actually fall asleep.
> 
> overall, nerves very high today.


Had to get all of mine out at the same time a few years ago. You won't be able to eat a lot of solid foods in the beginning. My first meal was just some tomato soup. But if that's not your thing, I'm sure there are plenty of other tasty soups out there.

I didn't enjoy having to go through it either. But it was over before I knew it. They'll either numb or put you to sleep. I'm not saying that to patronize. Just that you will be fine, like you said. Still wishing you good vibes and a speedy recovery!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2022)

my meds keep causing me to have acid reflux every morning and I'm getting really tired of it, I think I know how to solve the issue but for now I have to deal with that stupid burning feeling in my esophagus


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2022)

I had that egg earlier and of course I got an omelette recipe on Instagram right afterwards lmfao.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 20, 2022)

Spoiler



My mom comes in my room while i’m still waking up to tell me something she thought was funny. When she asked if i thought it was funny, i said no and she said you never find anything funny. Uh hello?! i have autism and i have trouble with humor. you think i like being like this?. She does this all the tome when she tells me something funny the kids did. Also, I’m depressed so that doesn’t help at all. I asked her to apologize but she refused. It really hurt my feelings. Also so fed up with passive aggressiveness. i need to eat and take my medicine but i don’t want to.

Edit: I talked to my mom a couple times about this and how much this hurts me and makes me hate the way i am even more. finally got a none aggravated response. she did apologize earlier but it didn’t sound like she meant it. still am hurting even though she is right that she can make mistakes, “forget,” or react incorrectly at times too.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 20, 2022)

My brother is nagging me to do the garbage and recyling, even though he's literally watching TV instead of doing his dishes. He should do his job first before telling me to do mine.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 20, 2022)

Spoiler



I’m feeling a little better than earlier. Now, I want to draw but my mood is still not really there. Also, feeling a bit overwhelmed each time I look at where I left off. Not to mention, I’m stumped on what to put under this part I’m doing. If only I could draw people/anatomy better . Just a little bit more until i finish this part of the drawing on the right side too, yet apprehension of what comes after and how challenging this is, is holding me back (along with my depression too).


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 20, 2022)

Can't seem to shake this flu. Not as serious as anyone's situation here, but I just don't feel good and it sucks having to work feeling so unwell.

@Dunquixote When I used to draw (I need to get back into it) I would look at people/anatomy as in not the whole body, but break it down in shapes. It was easier trying to tackle it that way instead of trying to do the whole thing. I'm not sure if that makes sense or helps, which it probably doesn't. But it still took a bit of practice. Just do your best!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 20, 2022)

I saw my dad's cat Wookie outside when I opened the back door. He was about to walk into the houe, but then my dog ran in and scared him off.  I mean I get they're just animals, but still. We haven't had Wookie (or his sister/my cat Caramel) in our house for a long time.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 20, 2022)

Spoiler



I just knew today my parents were gonna fight again, that explains why I've been feeling uneasy, anxious and on edge ever since I woke up this morning and  throughout the day, it's like I'm starting to be able to predict when I should go lock myself away and hide, I shut the windows and the door and put my headphones it and try and drain it out with loud music, I could STILL hear my dad screaming and harassing my mother all the way outside, for once I'm glad my sisters are being loud and obnoxious watching tv, It's better then what I heard outside earlier. I'm done having traumatic flashbacks and having mental breakdowns in the end it doesn't really matter because I know there's nothing I can do to solve what's going on in my life, it's something beyond my control and it's nothing I did, it's my father's ******** all the time, I just feel so hopeless and empty inside knowing what could happen to me, I was better at ignoring it today since I have bigger concerns on my mind of what I need to go through in a few days.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 21, 2022)

Some friends of mine keep saying we need to meet in person again, and I know they mean it. But nobody actually tries to  find/set a time _when _we are going to meet. They always wait until I ask.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2022)

Bro, what is it going to take for me to get a decent and reasonable sleep schedule going?  I swear....


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 21, 2022)

I need to have a shower but my leg is too sore and I can't be bothered


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2022)

unable to sleep and slightly nauseous. i have to take meds every 4-6 hours because of my teeth extractions, and i don’t think my body’s liking it all that much.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 21, 2022)

Still feeling sick, and yet my parents are still making me go to school. I had so much trouble sleeping last night because I keep getting distracted (I decided to clean my room at 11 PM lol), and you know how hard it is to sleep when you keep sniffling and swallowing snot every 10 seconds? Don't ask me how I managed to sleep at all. It's almost 7:40 AM, which means I only have about 10-15 mins before the bus comes, and the only thing I did was wake up, use the bathroom, and eat breakfast.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2022)

I feel really bad bc every time my friend asks if she can come over to hang out my instinct just tells me "no, I'm not in the mood right now." it's because she has a baby who is currently about 3.5 months old, and she's absolutely precious but  I just cannot handle the stress of infants/children (hence why I plan on never having a kid unless it's a furbaby) so every time I think abt them coming over I just get really stressed out. especially because last time they came her baby wasn't feeling well so she wouldn't stop crying and my friend ended up having a bout of post-partum depression, which made me feel bad again because I have no idea how to help people in situations I can't put myself into (ie. having a crying baby to care for).

idk, I hate to turn her down but I've been dealing with a ton of other things and being around a baby all day is the last thing I think I can handle rn.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I feel really bad bc every time my friend asks if she can come over to hang out my instinct just tells me "no, I'm not in the mood right now." it's because she has a baby who is currently about 3.5 months old, and she's absolutely precious but  I just cannot handle the stress of infants/children (hence why I plan on never having a kid unless it's a furbaby) so every time I think abt them coming over I just get really stressed out. especially because last time they came her baby wasn't feeling well so she wouldn't stop crying and my friend ended up having a bout of post-partum depression, which made me feel bad again because I have no idea how to help people in situations I can't put myself into (ie. having a crying baby to care for).
> 
> idk, I hate to turn her down but I've been dealing with a ton of other things and being around a baby all day is the last thing I think I can handle rn.


Could you maybe talk to her about that? Or wouldn’t she understand?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> Could you maybe talk to her about that? Or wouldn’t she understand?


I possibly could but I'm kinda afraid to bc she was always one of those kids who would get upset when she didn't get her way. I understand that she prob isn't like that anymore now that she's an adult, but the last time I truly spent any quality time with her was when I was in HS so I'm not entirely sure. I'm afraid she would get mad if I said no (she's also quite passive just like my mom), especially because this isn't the first time I've turned her down. I just really enjoy my peace and quiet.


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2022)

Non-stop hungry today and I can't find the motivation to prepare for my meeting tomorrow.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 21, 2022)

after nearly a month of no power in my bathroom apparently the vendors are booked for weeks.... well maybe hire anybody bc i am legally supposed to have power... im close to just reporting to the city but with everything else going on i really dont want to deal with anything more .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2022)

Second hand/charity stores raising the prices of totally random stuff just because second hand is "trendy" and "cool" and to attract like Chanel-girls or something. Like sure they gotta adapt to inflaton and to get stuff for their services, but I don't think they should raise it for like totally random manga few people read or sell used bad condition H&M shirts for 10 bucks each.

I mean it's not that they're a vintage store selling cool 70s suits or stuff lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 21, 2022)

Me and my brother tested positive for covid... I honestly have no idea how it happened, and I blame no one but myself because I wasn't being careful enough. And I thought it was just a really bad cold... Also I just hit my head on the wall, not like my head was hurting already or anything.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2022)

Venti said:


> Bro, what is it going to take for me to get a decent and reasonable sleep schedule going?  I swear....



Update on this.  I almost missed a meeting and when I got up it felt like someone had taken a sledgehammer and smashed my head with it.  I can't function like this.  Maybe some people can, but not me.  I'm going to skip martial arts tomorrow and take it easy for the next 4-5 days.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 21, 2022)

hard day today. i think im going to go for a walk outside to clear my head


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 21, 2022)

I have an online friend who sends me these "repost and you'll have good luck for the rest of your life" kind of things, and it drives me crazy.


Spoiler






 




The phone keeps ringing and it's the same person every time, my dad's best friend. I don't wanna be rude, but stop calling each other so much. I hate having to hear the phone ring every single day. Maybe just text each other?


----------



## Soigne (Apr 21, 2022)

Spoiler



worried about making the wrong move here. feeling stuck in my home town vs risking things to move to new york w a friend i don't know i Just Do Not Know.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2022)

Soigne said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> worried about making the wrong move here. feeling stuck in my home town vs risking things to move to new york w a friend i don't know i Just Do Not Know.


I’d take the risk personally. If you’re feeling stuck, it’s best to try something else. I moved around a lot and feel like nothing’s right in my birthplace.


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 21, 2022)

Another set of 3-magnitude earthquakes. They were pretty close by too. That would be six in total for the past 3 days. I’m starting to worry if these are foreshocks to a bigger earthquake.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 21, 2022)

A friend of mine is not feeling good today, and she didn’t tell me what’s wrong (she did tell me one thing, but I don’t believe that alone would make her feel bad).

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2022



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Me and my brother tested positive for covid... I honestly have no idea how it happened, and I blame no one but myself because I wasn't being careful enough. And I thought it was just a really bad cold... Also I just hit my head on the wall, not like my head was hurting already or anything.


Get well soon!


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2022)

There’s a bunch of blown fuses in my dad’s apartment and I just blew the one in the living room. It’s the old fashioned screw in ones and I have no damn clue how to fix it. I don’t know if I can just call maintenance or if I have to actually buy more fuses first. The WiFi is blown out too so…


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 21, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> There’s a bunch of blown fuses in my dad’s apartment and I just blew the one in the living room. It’s the old fashioned screw in ones and I have no damn clue how to fix it. I don’t know if I can just call maintenance or if I have to actually buy more fuses first. The WiFi is blown out too so…


if he rents, i would guess thats something maintenance should replace. sorry thats happening


----------



## Beanz (Apr 21, 2022)

ugh i have school on monday. im still for easter break but im already thinking about it


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2022)

i’m so irritable and out of it right now. i need to go to bed lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 21, 2022)

My room is dirty, and yet I have no motivation to clean it. Which I did literally last night, how did it get dirty again?! 
I've been listening to this stupid Tetris cover on repeat for the last hour or so. It's driving me crazy.

Having covid is no fun. Endless coughing, sneezing, and the blowing of my nose... It makes it really hard to sleep at night. But I mean, the symptoms could be much worse, so there's that. My nose, throat, mouth, and head are currently meeting a terrible fate (of pain), though. 

My parents are making me stay in my room for the entirety of my quarantine, which I find extremely ludicrous. It's because my step-mom is the only one who tested negative in my household, but I mean... My dad is positive and is sharing the same room as her anyways.

I had this sudden urge to watch _The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants_ on Netflix, but I can only watch it downstairs, which I currently can't go to. The only reason I can go downstairs is to use the bathroom.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2022)

I dislike looking young. I hate people thinking I’m 12. I actually looked up on my phone “the opposite of anti-aging cream” to see if I can get some. I hate people thinking I’m a ****ing kid. People look at me and think I’m a ****ing runaway when I’m solo traveling. I hate people saying “oh yeah, I’m a good kid.” Idk.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 21, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I dislike looking young. I hate people thinking I’m 12. I actually looked up on my phone “the opposite of anti-aging cream” to see if I can get some. I have people thinking I’m a ****ing kid. People look at me and think I’m a ****ing runaway when I’m solo traveling. I hate people saying “oh yeah, I’m a good kid.” Idk.


I still get people younger then me asking me if I'm 12 because I'm 5"3 and they think I'm lot younger then I actually am because I'm shorter then them.
I can only imagine how my close friend feels all the time, she's 4"11 but she's 17 and people keep asking her if she's like 9 or something.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 21, 2022)

can everything and everyone just stop for twO GODDAMN SECONDS?! PLEASE!?!



Spoiler: tbh..



i was too busy doomscrolling through twitter, instagram and reddit again and now im paying the price by having a meltdown. i hate those apps.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I still get people younger then me asking me if I'm 12 because I'm 5"3 and they think I'm lot younger then I actually am because I'm shorter then them.
> I can only imagine how my close friend feels all the time, she's 4"11 but she's 17 and people keep asking her if she's like 9 or something.


I know I can’t change my age or how young I look, but it sucks being perceived as a kid. The closest someone got to guessing my age was “21” but that was literally only because I talked about alcohol (probably).


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 22, 2022)

I want to cry. I am going to meet a friend next Saturday, and she asked if she can invite another person. I hate being with more than one person, it’s too overwhelming, but I couldn’t say no, because the other person likes me and that would be rude. HELP!


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 22, 2022)

honestly i really could use a leave of absence but i need the money. i need to get with counselors and process everything but if i take time off work to do that then i cant afford to live. right now im just pushing and pushing and trying to stay as positive and hopeful for the future as i can but there are moments where it leaks out and im just like ffffffff bc i know im making it harder for myself to process and heal in the long run, but i feel i dont really have much choice ya know. i love my job and getting to work from home but i honestly just really need the time off.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I dislike looking young. I hate people thinking I’m 12. I actually looked up on my phone “the opposite of anti-aging cream” to see if I can get some. I hate people thinking I’m a ****ing kid. People look at me and think I’m a ****ing runaway when I’m solo traveling. I hate people saying “oh yeah, I’m a good kid.” Idk.


Well most people think I'm younger than 18, probably because I have like a baby face with pimples and stuff. Really wish I was taller and better looking lol cause it's like "lol shes so tiny" yeah thanks lol.
Dislike it too, man I'm 30 and they still ****ing ID me when buying booze.

Also while I'm not fluent in Japanese I definitely prefer the Swedish translation of Girl Got Game(how tf did they even change to that in English from Power!! ?) it's lays way better and captures the tone better.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 22, 2022)

Covid sucks, I hate feeling sick. I'm also chatting with one of my online friends and they're currently ranting about something, I have no idea what to say but I still wanna be supportive.


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2022)

hoo boy i don’t feel good. might have to call the dentist soon and let them know because something just doesn’t feel right. my body is sore all over, i’m nauseous, lightheaded, irritable, shaky and just... not doing so hot lol. i don’t know if this is a medication side effect or if i have dry socket or something but ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2022)

Wish I had more/better storage space honesty. I hate like having one small cupboard for all my stuff or just stuff it into my wardrobe. Need to buy more shelves/drawers...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 22, 2022)

I want to eat all of the food today, but I’m still full from eating all of the food this morning for breakfast


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 22, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> I want to eat all of the food today, but I’m still full from eating all of the food this morning for breakfast


You don't wanna eat so much otherwise it can harm your health. take it from as someone who used to eat a whole lot of food and it sent me into the Hospital last month when my blood sugar was high. I ate too much junk food. I seriously regretted it. Not trying to tell you what you can and cannot eat but I am just saying that if you overeat it can really have some consequences to your health.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 22, 2022)

I hate being an 'emotional sponge'.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 22, 2022)

Spoiler



summer is my favorite season and i’m glad it’s getting warmer, but it’s evenings like today where it’s warm, it’s sunny, the birds are singing, it’s quiet out. i hate being so alone and i hate where i am in life. i hate everything about it. and i know i’m still relatively young but i feel like everything is slipping away.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 22, 2022)

Yesterday I rung my medical centre to get an appointment so I can update my medical certificate and they said that the next available appointment isn't until 2 weeks away. I said I needed it asap as my medical certificate expires tomorrow, so they said to ring back today for an appointment. Now they tell me that it's not urgent enough and that I have to try for a cancelation spot  I'm so sick of everything medical related right now, it's too overwhelming


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 22, 2022)

I got into an argument with my dad about something. I tried typing it here but I didn't know how to word it, now I'm really frustrated because I can't talk about it. In a TL;DR fashion, there is a very minor case of favoritism in my household, and it's like my brother gets it all because he's younger. (And something to do with dish-washing, my least favorite chore ever.)
Covid ****ing sucks, my throat has literally met a terrible fate. It's dry and irritated, and no amount of water and cough syrup can fix it. And also the bottom of my nose (where I wipe it when I blow my nose) is starting to get irritated, and my lips are getting dry too. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2022

Just saw someone else selling an oarfish collectible set here, which are my dream collectibles. How the heck am I gonna get a thousand more tbt on such a short notice? Should I send the seller a message asking to hold onto the oarfish until I can buy it? It seems pretty selfish though, and I don't think they'd say yes either...


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 22, 2022)

me, signing up for an event: i can volunteer to change the names of the participants on zoom!
me, during the event: **** there are 200 people


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 22, 2022)

Back in November I paid for a 1 month subscription for PS+ to get free shipping in hopes to get a PS5. I waited too long and never got it. Ever since then, it's been charging me almost $11 a month because the auto renewal was on and I never noticed. So for several months it's been sucking money out of my account. There's no way I'd be able to get a refund on all of those months, but maybe this month. This is EXACTLY why I can't stand subscription based services. Playstation's not getting a cent out of me for a long time after this now. I work hard for that money.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 22, 2022)

just having a hard time


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Back in November I paid for a 1 month subscription for PS+ to get free shipping in hopes to get a PS5. I waited too long and never got it. Ever since then, it's been charging me almost $11 a month because the auto renewal was on and I never noticed. So for several months it's been sucking money out of my account. There's no way I'd be able to get a refund on all of those months, but maybe this month. This is EXACTLY why I can't stand subscription based services. Playstation's not getting a cent out of me for a long time after this now. I work hard for that money.


Yeah, this model is the worst thing to ever happen, it's not like anyone except magazine offers cancel its automatically and few let you pick when it ends either.

I do use Discord, Neopets Premium and AQW Legend but at least those you can cancel and AQW Legend you pay for a year then it ends and no need to cancel. I think the worst model is like Microsoft Office though, sure there are free Word copies but most of them lack a lot still.


----------



## Neb (Apr 23, 2022)

Seeing the recent advice thread made me realize something. The only reason I’m still taking Japanese is because I’ve been studying for three years. I get no joy from learning the language except for the satisfaction of improving. I hate the weird grammar rules, I hate the convoluted writing system, and I hate the different levels of formality. Every time I’ve mastered something in Japanese there are countless other things that still hurt my brain. It’s a never ending cycle of mental torture.

The only other thing keeping me going is the end goal. I want to be fluent. I want to be able to speak proficiently and read at a college level. It’s just that the path to said fluency is so painful. I’ve tried making the process more fun. In between flashcards or studying I’ll try to watch some anime. What happens is my brain tries to understand what’s being said and I end up enjoying it less. If there’s a better way to make language learning more fun, please let me know. I feel like I’m missing something.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

I don't think those pants were a size10-12(UK). Like I know vintage is usually more smaller in size but they could just have listed it as 8-10 or stuff instead. I know I need to lose ass weight but :^)


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 23, 2022)

Another unproductive day of me getting nothing accomplished and just screwing around


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 23, 2022)

I am SOOO stupid. I told a friend something about my past and now she probably thinks I am a weirdo. Also she told me she thinks I am questioning her as a friend. I don’t, lol. I am just so insecure. I don’t want to lose her or do anything wrong, but still it happens to me every single time. When I am around people I like, I behave so awkwardly and just stupid. I hope I‘ll get out of this very difficult phase in my life soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

Pollen.. My eyes are literally  this emoji right now.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 23, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I am SOOO stupid. I told a friend something about my past and now she probably thinks I am a weirdo. Also she told me she thinks I am questioning her as a friend. I don’t, lol. I am just so insecure. I don’t want to lose her or do anything wrong, but still it happens to me every single time. When I am around people I like, I behave so awkwardly and just stupid. I hope I‘ll get out of this very difficult phase in my life soon.


One thing I’ve learned is that you _never_ want to put your trust in people so quickly. Don’t necessarily put up walls, but you can’t always trust the people you want to. You don’t always know someone else’s intentions. Telling people secrets or personal information about your life is not going to change who someone is. That only gives them something to use against you later. I told a former SO very personal things (that relationship started and ended very quickly) and she used the things I told her against me in arguments. That was very toxic from the start. Telling her personal things did not change her as a person. If people are really there for you, they’ll be there for you from the start.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 23, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> One thing I’ve learned is that you _never_ want to put your trust in people so quickly. Don’t necessarily put up walls, but you can’t always trust the people you want to. You don’t always know someone else’s intentions. Telling people secrets or personal information about your life is not going to change who someone is. That only gives them something to use against you later. I told a former SO very personal things (that relationship started and ended very quickly) and she used the things I told her against me in arguments. That was very toxic from the start. Telling her personal things did not change her as a person. If people are really there for you, they’ll be there for you from the start.


I fully agree. Now I can’t take back what I said though, so I‘m hoping she still wants to be my friend. Sometimes I just talk way too much without thinking, especially about personal things.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm slowly but surely running out of collectibles that I can sell to get funds for a rad feather and I'm just like :,,,,,,,,,,,,)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm slowly but surely running out of collectibles that I can sell to get funds for a rad feather and I'm just like :,,,,,,,,,,,,)


I dunno if you play Pokémon or anything but you could try selling those as long as they are not hacked etc.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I dunno if you play Pokémon or anything but you could try selling those as long as they are not hacked etc.


the newest game I have is Ultra Moon unfortunately so idk how much I could help there lol. I may consider opening an art shop but I need to make sure I have the time/energy to keep up with one right now


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the newest game I have is Ultra Moon unfortunately so idk how much I could help there lol. I may consider opening an art shop but I need to make sure I have the time/energy to keep up with one right now


I think you can still use Wi-fi on 3DS but not sure how many people playing. And yeah don't stress with art over collectibles tbh unless you really feel well/energetic to do it tbh.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 23, 2022)

I never feel good on Saturdays. Fridays are so busy for me that I’m running around the entire day for 10 hours. I feel hungover on Saturdays even though I don’t drink. It’s also too quiet and boring I prefer being busy to this. Also I’m not quite sure what happened around here while I was gone the past two weeks, but I know something had to have gone down, but my client isn’t very lucid today. Also I took some ibuprofen and it doesn’t seem to be helping much.

edit: I just learned what’s wrong around here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2022)

it's really nice out today and I want to go out and enjoy it but my hands have been breaking out again recently (I break out with psoriasis on my hands when they're exposed to UV light/sunlight) and I just don't want to spend the day in the sun just to have a big psoriasis flare up tomorrow


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 23, 2022)

So it's been 1 year since one of my main Discord servers was deleted. This came like a week after I had soft left the other main server I was active in, which turned into me permanently leaving it months later. I haven't replaced either one since then, so there's been this void within me. I miss being in that deleted server, but even more than that, I miss being in servers I felt super comfortable in and chatted in a ton. Admittedly, I feel a bit lonely some days without those servers. I know that void will be filled one day, I just want it to come sooner rather than later.



Spoiler



Also my physical health. It's been 6 months since I last felt perfectly healthy and normal, and it feels like any time I'm making progress in helping one area and inching closer to normalcy, another problem pops up that sets me back. I had a doctor's appointment yesterday, and while I was able to get one problem resolved, a more recent "mystery problem" remains a mystery and can only be monitored for now, which is fine since it hasn't caused me any pain or serious problems but it also sucks to deal with. I'm tired of this, I just want to get back to feeling as healthy and normal as I possibly can soon.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 23, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> Sometimes I just talk way too much without thinking, especially about personal things.


I feel you, I do this a lot. I wish I knew when to keep my mouth shut, though.

Covid fricking sucks, everyone please stay safe.


----------



## oak (Apr 23, 2022)

Work stuff


Spoiler



I hate my job but I feel guilty hating my job cause I've been there 10 years and it supplies me with everything I need, and yet I can't shake the feeling of wanting to leave. While driving there I get this sensation of doom. My dad was a longshoreman for decades and as soon as I graduated high school I became a longshoreman. I've never had a different job. It's a high paying union job with great benefits and complete medical coverage and all I wanna do is run away. I've tried telling my parents this and they don't want me to quit cause they're worried if I try to change career paths, all I have on my resume is 10 years of longshoring and I barely graduated high school so going to college seems out of the question.  I'm just sick of driving big trucks and doing dirty labour jobs on the docks all day. But then if I leave I'll have to take a minimum wage job somewhere else and then I'll be struggling with my bills so I'm basically stuck. My dad said if I leave I'll end up getting stuck working at Walmart the rest of my life, which is rude as hell to grocery store workers considering they worked their asses off all pandemic. Making decisions is impossible for me.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 23, 2022)

Still having issues with my heart beating like crazy, and feeling tingly and nervous inside. Tomorrow is going to be an interesting day I guess. I am going to find out if my friend wants to stay my friend besides my stupid behavior. Ahhh, I hate myself for not being the way I want to be.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2022)

Spoiler: TW: Emetophobia



You ever cough so violently that it makes you  this ****in close to throwing up, for the past 3 nights in a row, while you are TRYIN to go to sleep but can't cause you're coughing so damn hard and you are losing sleep over it? Also it makes your stomach hurt cause you threw up in your throat but didn't *fully* puke?

I guess it could be worse. It only gets that bad when I'm laying in bed tryin to got to sleep. Atleast it doesn't happen out in public, like at work.

Although I have had times were it feels like it could come to that while not at home. It almost did once.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 23, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Yesterday I rung my medical centre to get an appointment so I can update my medical certificate and they said that the next available appointment isn't until 2 weeks away. I said I needed it asap as my medical certificate expires tomorrow, so they said to ring back today for an appointment. Now they tell me that it's not urgent enough and that I have to try for a cancelation spot  I'm so sick of everything medical related right now, it's too overwhelming


Right now I've exhausted all my options, including having a phone consultation where they couldn't do anything for me, and will have to wait until Tuesday to start ringing around again since everything is closed until then  oh well, there's no point worrying about it as it's so far beyond my control that it's not even funny


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)

Today has been absolute garbage.  I hate where I live and I hate myself and my life.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)

Nevermind.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2022)

I should probably RSVP to my cousin but... I really don't feel like going there but I guess I could attend one of their things later maybe when I can have proper vacation and don't have to go back and forth there in a couple of days just and I don't have work to think of.

I really don't mind them but other people can be just.. no.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> So it's been 1 year since one of my main Discord servers was deleted. This came like a week after I had soft left the other main server I was active in, which turned into me permanently leaving it months later. I haven't replaced either one since then, so there's been this void within me. I miss being in that deleted server, but even more than that, I miss being in servers I felt super comfortable in and chatted in a ton. Admittedly, I feel a bit lonely some days without those servers. I know that void will be filled one day, I just want it to come sooner rather than later.


I know this feeling all too well, I used to be in a discord chat with some old TBT friends and we kinda just stopped talking one day (in that, I would post a message and no one would reply, or we would make small talk and leave it at that) and it's sad bc it used to be so active and being in that group chat gave me a way to talk to people when I felt like I couldn't reach out to anyone. granted I now have this forum and I talk to people on here quite a bit, and one of my friends from that group chat still talks to me regularly on discord, but idk I miss being in a group chat with a bunch of friends. I also can't help but wonder how they're doing these days.



I could be sleeping soundly right now but instead the cat had to wake me up right at 6am to be let out of my room bc she's a turd. I guess it's not all that bad, cause now I get to watch the sun rise through my window, but I'm still kinda tired


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2022)

Spoiler: take care of your teeth



i am so ****ing miserable right now that it’s not even funny. like, i’m genuinely on the verge of having a breakdown over here. i knew recovering from my wisdom teeth and premolar extractions was gonna be difficult and frustrating for me, but i wasn’t expecting it to be this downright _awful_. i just want to be able to smoke a joint, chew food and sleep on my side, and i can’t. 

plus, i think the meds i’m on are having a really bad effect on me. i’m experiencing severe (and i do mean severe) brain fog, blurred vision, agitation and a huge increase in appetite. ya’ll know how a picture sometimes comes out looking blurry and like it’s covered in tiny little specks if it’s taken with a camera that has a dirty lens? that’s what everything looks and feels like right now. i can’t say for certain that the meds are what’s causing it, but i wasn’t like this before so idk. 

the blurred vision, agitation and increase in appetite is semi tolerable, but the brain fog is really ****ing me up. it’s like my brain and body have disconnected from one another, and i can’t stand it. it’s literally taken me over an hour just to write this post because i can barely string 2 sentences together right now. everything i do or write looks and sounds like it doesn’t make sense, even though i know it does. i can’t respond to any of my friends’ messages, or have a conversation with my mom, or even pay attention to my cat right now because of how bad the brain fog is. it’s unbearable. i feel like a piece of **** for not responding to my friends because i know they just want to check up on me and make sure i’m doing okay, but i can’t, and i’m not. i’m not doing okay at all. i honestly don’t even really _want_ to talk to anyone right now, not while i’m like this. i love and appreciate my friends so, _so_ much, but i’m miserable company right now and trying to make my brain work enough to respond to people is just making me feel worse. 

i also joined tbt 7 years ago today, and i can’t say or do anything to celebrate because i _can’t think_. everything just really ****ing sucks right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I could be sleeping soundly right now but instead the cat had to wake me up right at 6am to be let out of my room bc she's a turd. I guess it's not all that bad, cause now I get to watch the sun rise through my window, but I'm still kinda tired


update: over 3 hours later, I took a nap and im still tired.. I really don't feel like eating anything so that won't help. I guess maybe I could go outside for a bit before it starts to really heat up. idk I just need to get up and shake off this tiredness.

also p positive my youth organization is having a meeting today but I just made plans last night to hang out with my friend today and I don't want to tell them no bc they've been really busy with school and that's why we haven't seen each other in a while. plus i really dont want to waste gas driving there, it's about a 45 mile round trip. guess it's another meeting I'll have to miss.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 24, 2022)

tired of feeling sad and having no energy despite knowing that im taking the right steps. everyone tells me not to rush to be better, but im just tired of feeling like this. i want to be the happy independent person i know i am. i just want to feel right again. at least i can meet with a counselor tomorrow.


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 24, 2022)

why can't i get over people i lose i get so easily attached and im gullible and im sick of people i used to be friends with still talking about me behind my back and convincing everyone to hate me

every time i finally feel okay and normal and like i can do something socially and make friends and be a normal person i somehow screw it up and now she hates me. i tried so hard this time to keep my mouth shut and i did
how did i hurt her i dont understand


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 24, 2022)

Still feeling sick and I might have to go to school soon, not looking forward to it. 

I'm frustrated because I always have trouble explaining things so I have a bit of trouble speaking (and my stutter doesn't help it). It's a wonder I can write "decently good" fanfiction when I can hardly string two sentences together sometimes. Language is my own worst enemy.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 24, 2022)

I don't get my parents. They grounded me and my brother because we were arguing and being annoying?? We argue every single day, are we gonna get in trouble for it? Most likely yes, because that's how my parents "fix" it, by punishing us every time we do something wrong until we learn to not do it. :/


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 24, 2022)

My therapist told me that he was feeling sick. I was really worried about him because I wanted to talk to him about more stuff. I really hope he feels better by this week coming up.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 24, 2022)

I told my brother to start his dishes because he was staring at the TV like usual. My step-mom got mad at me and said told me to mind my own business and do my job. Which is ludicrous because my brother does the same thing, except in a more annoying and demanding way.

Also, my online friend sent me a message, which read: "ZELDA I SEARCHED [my name] UP AND ITS A BOYS NAME HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH-" And I dunno, it made me mad. Well, it's a girl's name where I'm from, and why was my friend laughing about it?? I feel like I'm being petty about this, though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2022)

On Friday my coworker left the company without warning. That makes the second person in a row to leave that I was training to finally get this one account off my hands. Monday I have to train someone else for this other account I've been covering for too damn long. I swear to God, if they leave I don't know if I could take it. I am so, so tired of people wasting my time with training and then just leaving out of nowhere. I fall behind whenever I train someone, have less breathing room, and can't listen to my favorite streams or music. I also have a mole check appointment on Wednesday and have to call back about my results for my other appointment.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 24, 2022)

Spoiler: Personal 



I‘m starting to realize something about myself that I’ve been denying for a long time. If it’s true then it makes so much sense. I used to think it was just due to my mental issues and I coul possibly fix it in therapy. I never even entertained the idea until recently, but I think it’s a part of me that I can’t change and as someone whose been bending over backwards to change myself to fit my entire life. I now realize that I don’t want to change this and I’m happy and fine the way that I am. I’m just worried that other people may not accept it. It really doesn’t change anything for me personally because I’m already this way and I don’t know any other way to live, but if I accept all the things about myself that I’ve been denying, I think I could be a much happier person.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 24, 2022)

Spoiler



Anytime I ask a question, even if it isn’t to my dad, he raises his voice and gets aggravated with me. I really am tired of this. i don’t understand why my mon is always like let’s not start an argument  when it really hurts me. why should i be punished because my dad doesn’t take anything for anxiety?


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2022)

I woke-up at half three in the morning with a stomachache. Wide awake now.


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2022)

i always have an urge to play acnh but i always end up getting bored of it after a few hours so  i’m stuck in like a never ending loop. also for some reason i feel pressure to make my island look “aesthetic” and like terraforming just turns me off from the game _so_ much. i wanna get back into playing acnh regularly but idk i can’t 

also my throat has been hurting for several weeks???? and it’s the only symptom i’ve been having so it kinda sucks :/ i’m going to the doctor on wednesday so i might talk to him about it if it doesn’t get better by then


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 25, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> why can't i get over people i lose i get so easily attached and im gullible and im sick of people i used to be friends with still talking about me behind my back and convincing everyone to hate me
> 
> every time i finally feel okay and normal and like i can do something socially and make friends and be a normal person i somehow screw it up and now she hates me. i tried so hard this time to keep my mouth shut and i did
> how did i hurt her i dont understand


I feel you, I‘m in a similar situation.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 25, 2022)

I’m worried the issue with the fuses in my apartment is actually more complicated than I think and it’s not simple to fix. Someone is coming to look at it tomorrow while I’m working and I’m just concerned it’s not easily fixable? I hope it is. I want to play my XBOX.


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2022)

my switch won’t connect to wifi at all i’m upset


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2022)

I spent the past two hours agonising over a three-sentence email. Finally hit submit. I feel so pathetic right now. 

And the stomachache that woke me up 12hrs ago still persists.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 25, 2022)

just feeling anxious about today. hoping everything goes okay


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2022)

right hand isn't doing too well today. I started having a carpal tunnel flare-up yesterday that still hasn't gone away, so I'm forced to wear a brace on my hand to keep my wrist immobile, not to mention ofc my psoriasis is back and it's not too bad on my left hand but it's pretty bad on my right, it itches a lot and I have to try so hard not to touch it cause that'll just make it worse.

I have things I want to do today and I actually have the energy/motivation for once, but my right hand is almost totally incapacitated and it's making it really hard to do stuff


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 25, 2022)

What is this? sweat? I’m hot? No


----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)

I hate being guilt tripped. It wont work. I will avoid you.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 25, 2022)

Took two covid tests and I'm still positive.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 25, 2022)

Chris said:


> I spent the past two hours agonising over a three-sentence email. Finally hit submit. I feel so pathetic right now.
> 
> And the stomachache that woke me up 12hrs ago still persists.


I don't know if you still have it, but I had a terrible stomachache a few months ago, give or take. It was brutal and one of the worst ones I've ever had. Felt like something was trying to burst out of me. Like one of those aliens. When I got off of work, I plugged in a heating pad and placed it over my stomach. It took a while, but the heat and pressure did alleviate it some.

Hopefully you already feel better or will soon! And if not, try giving a heating pad a go.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 25, 2022)

bf wants to ride all the rollercoasters at disney but i get severe rollercoaster anxiety :')


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 26, 2022)

I really want to put a semi permanent bright/pastel colour through my hair since I have a blondeish balayage at the moment...but I'm also scared of the judgment I'll face at work  the boys would take the piss out of me lol


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 26, 2022)

My eyes were watering earlier, I guess because of the weather, and being around smokers… well my friend thought I was crying I guess? She asked me if I was okay. I’m glad she was concerned. 

Another thing: She told me she let her 17 year old friend give her a tattoo. It doesn’t look bad at all, just she was super proud of it but it’s very concerning. Also, she hasn’t even been at work for the past week or so because she had pneumonia and she was outside smoking a cigarette when I saw her today. She said she should probably quit. Well, I agree with that. 

She’s a nice girl. She’s 19. I just don’t know about her decisions. She’s on bipolar meds as it is and going to therapy. Not to mention, her boyfriend is kind of a dick and she keeps justifying his behavior.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Neb (Apr 26, 2022)

This is really minor, but it’s still frustrating.

I went to a used game store and picked up Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga. Of the 14 times I tried to boot the game it only worked twice. The scratches were deep, so that wasn’t surprising. Today I returned the game in exchange of Final Fantasy 8. I go home and it freezes an hour in. My PS2 runs every other game I own perfectly fine. Only these two scratched games had issues. People really need to take better care of their game discs. This is ridiculous…


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 26, 2022)

An (ex?-)friend seemed really distanced yesterday. Last Friday I said something she didn’t like, but it wasn’t necessarily wrong. I still apologized. She behaves awkwardly. I don’t know what to think or do.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2022)

Spoiler



I’m having trouble falling asleep; stayed up too late again. I heard my dad screaming at my kittens and it really upset me; it isn’t anything new since he’d scream at my late kitty when she almost tripped him when she begged. still my dad’s inability to handle his anxiety and refusal to get it treated and his temper bothers me so much. I hate how my mom all these years would just say “just deal with it” or he won’t listen which is true, but, over 30 years of him going ballistic because I ask a question or when i show anxiety, really makes me uncomfortable (to put it lightly), or when i have trouble saying stuff since it takes me forever to put my thoughts in words or to process a question. yet he claims he knows i have mental disabilities. yeah sure… I’d move if i wasn’t dependent on my family and had a job but no one wants to hire me and i can’t function at all; can’t get myself to do even things i want to do like my games. my kittens deserve better; they’re kittens and they are going to be mischievous, but no reason to go ballistic because they are getting in your closet. my dad is so scary when he gets mad. part of the reason i’ve become pretty much a shut in my own house is because I can’t deal with him. I always liked being in my room and having privacy but i’d still interact a little with family; I can interact with my mom but i can’t deal with him and his temper. 

edit: they ended up knocking over a plant and breaking the pot. still no need to take out his anxiety on the kittens . his yelling is scary. i mean i get being scared about them possibly getting cut, but seriously need to do something about that temper and anxiety. kittens don’t know better.

also panicking about something. i messaged some mods on discord about something and been worrying about a bunch of stuff. i just sent a message to one individual mod, and also am kinda freaking out. i like her and the mods that talk to us a lot; just afraid of annoying them.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 26, 2022)

Messed up the line art layer on an artwork I'm in a hurry to finish. I don't have the time to go over everything again.

Why did I decide to make this be the one piece where I don't make it in to pixel art. I could've fixed this so easily if I was working with pixels.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 26, 2022)

Nervous nervous nervous nervous


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2022)

Spoiler: post about an alcoholic



An alcoholic relative wants to visit me. She called me in a bad mood while she was wasted(she's always in a bad mood whilst wasted), with an accusatory tone, and it's set the mood for the entire trip. I'm dreading it and avoiding her. Sometimes I wish I could tell her to leave me alone, but I feel powerless. She doesn't listen. She has consistently been drunk on a near daily basis since I was a child. The thought of returning to this life makes me anxious/nervous, and when I hear her being drunk on the phone, I feel like I'm there again.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 26, 2022)

go downstairs to finally make my strawberries. discover my brother ate the whole box of about 25 and only left my 5, and my mom's like, "You're lucky you even got that" ??? how about you don't let him eat the whole freaking majority when he doesn't even live here anymore yet keeps treating this place like his own personal bachelor pad and pantry.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 26, 2022)

oh thank you dream, thats exactly what i wanted to start my day waking up from. i get that my brain wants to process everything but cant it just leave me out of it... its just too much. i hate waking up and crying right away. i hope this dream doesnt become a theme


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2022)

Apparently my boss wants me to attend some stupid introduction day the coming Monday... which is fun cause I've been working in the organization for years now. Like I totally understand new workers like one of my co-worker so I don't know why I have to go. I would probably mind less if it was shorter and I didn't have to travel across town for it :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 26, 2022)

Something's up with my dad. He tells me and my brother to get ready to go to my grandma's house. When I ask why, he says that we're eating supper there, but like it's not even noon here?? And why is he making me go see my grandma when I still have covid? Plus, we have people over who are currently fixing our toilet, is my dad really gonna leave them here, alone in our house? I'm very skeptical right now and I'm worried.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 26, 2022)

i'm screaming. there's this super cute plush i was interested in, and it's $33 which is already a little pricey to me, but fair enough because it's an independent company, the plush is made of good material and decently sized, but then i go to shipping and it's  $36?! that's *more* than the damn product! jesus christ. i knew it would probably be a little expensive even though it's only from the US (i'm UK), but i bought a similarly sized plush from there a few months back where the shipping was half that price. $36... that's insane, actually.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2022)

Talking about shipping I wish DPD could decide if the value is so I need to pay customs or it's below that value so I don't have to. Just let it go or alert me, ffs.


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2022)

my throat still hurts and my head is starting to hurt and i’m starting a cough??? i just had a cold at the beginning of april???


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2022)

not my parents screeching at each other and then bringing me into it?? i hate them. i hate them so ****ing much.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 26, 2022)

I keep getting these ads from "copin comics", but the ads look very... Provocative. Some examples I've seen are "sweet spot" and..... "the lady and the silly dog" (or something like that). Don't expect me to wanna read it if it looks like an 18+ manga. Does it actually deliver? I don't want to know.
Kinda sad that I already finished _The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants_, I am unsure if more seasons/episodes are currently being made. And why the heck are my lips so dry?!


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 26, 2022)

ow braces stop

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2022



daringred_ said:


> i'm screaming. there's this super cute plush i was interested in, and it's $33 which is already a little pricey to me, but fair enough because it's an independent company, the plush is made of good material and decently sized, but then i go to shipping and it's  $36?! that's *more* than the damn product! jesus christ. i knew it would probably be a little expensive even though it's only from the US (i'm UK), but i bought a similarly sized plush from there a few months back where the shipping was half that price. $36... that's insane, actually.


inflation is going to kill us all. i'm sorry you couldn't get your plush :C


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 26, 2022)

My last vaccine was months ago, but I still sometimes get a sore arm. It feels just like right after the vaccine, and lasts for a day or two. It can’t be a normal muscle ache because I don’t do anything unusual with my arm.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 26, 2022)

What the heck?! I swear I had the Vs. Annie mod in my files, but I don't. That was a literal pain in the *** to set up 'cause I don't know how to change assets. Now I can't play one of my favorite FNF mods...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2022)

it's only 7pm yet I feel like I've exhausted all my energy for the day. I didn't even do that much today, (though ig I'm compensating for doing a ton of cleaning yesterday). I want to draw and play Spyro and maybe record a new video for my yt channel, but a bigger part of me really just wants to go to bed


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 26, 2022)

so unbelievably stressed out. just wish i could be more independent and happy. lol


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 26, 2022)

Still have covid, even though I feel about 95% better than I did last week. 
Also I made a chicken sandwhich and took a bite, now I feel nauseous.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Still have covid, even though I feel about 95% better than I did last week.
> Also I made a chicken sandwhich and took a bite, now I feel nauseous.


Oh dear I am so sorry to hear you have Covid. Make sure you keep yourself isolated from others. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 26, 2022)

Spoiler: TW: Snakes/Pet Death



Sometimes the empathy I feel gets the better of me.
My second closest friend's pet ball python passed away presumably recently, he's not even my pet snake but here I am wanting to mourn together with my friend over her loss, like what I feel feels the same as like losing a parent and mourning and having a sibling mourn with me since the parent was both of ours, to describe what I'm feeling.
I lost contact with her for about almost four months so I'm unsure when he passed
but when she came back to us one of my other close friends asked her how her snake was doing and she said her snake got really sick and didn't make it.
This is the second time she's lost one of her pet snakes, she got her snake for her birthday as a present since her corn snake passed away before that, she was so depressed after losing her corn snake and she didn't want to talk or do anything now her pet ball python is gone too. I feel horrible I don't know what to say to her, here my other close friends are sending her uplifting messages trying to make her feel better and I can't even say anything because I don't even know how to speak to people, I feel like a horrible friend not being able to support her like I wish I could. 
few people understand how much her snakes mean to her and how much she loves her snakes and I just feel so upset both as an animal lover hearing an animal needing to go through pain and as one of her friends seeing her struggle. 
Like I said I'm over sensitive and emotional, I don't know why I feel so upset about someone else's pet dying.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 26, 2022)

my moods lately are just depressed or chaotic and i could really use some middle ground tbh


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 26, 2022)

If your Animal Crossing island looks like this:




 or feels like you're not in Animal Crossing, your island is not simple.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 27, 2022)

Hate when family members do certain things that affect you/buy you unnecessary things without asking you first  so ANNOYING


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 27, 2022)

I hate how you have to enter your card information for a free trial, lol.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 27, 2022)

I feel like people don’t like me, it’s probably all I’m my head, but it still hurts.


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2022)

Spoiler: please don’t reply or message me



the grief is so bad tonight. i’ve been crying for hours. i miss my cat so much. she’s been gone for almost half a year now, and i just… can’t fathom it. this was a reality i tried so hard to avoid for so long, an idea that i couldn’t even bring myself to think about, and i’ve been living in it for almost 6 months now. i hate it. it still feels like i’m sitting in the parking lot of the animal hospital. i don’t think i ever left. i don’t know if i can. zeva was the only family i really had, the only person who made me feel safe and wanted in this household, the only person who i was certain loved me, and now she’s gone. she never accused me of faking my mental illnesses because i’m ‘not crazy enough’, she never got mad at me for not going to school, or changing my name, or wanting attention. she never judged or hurt me. she brought me so much comfort whenever my parents got into one of their screaming matches or my mother had one of her breakdowns (like earlier today). it scared her just as much as it scared me, and we comforted each other through it. she was the only one who understood and flinched and hid alongside me, and now i’m alone. i don’t feel comfortable in this household without her.

i can still barely bring myself to look at photos or videos of her. memories of her don’t bring me any joy; they bring unbearable agony because that shouldn’t be all that’s left of her. photos, videos, memories and an urn. that’s all i have of her now. i want her back. i want her alive. i don’t want her at the rainbow bridge or in heaven or the void or wherever the hell animals go when they die, i want her _here, _and i know that’s selfish because she was in pain and struggling to breathe by the end, but she was still zeva. she was still her. she could be the most mangled cat on the ****ing planet and i would still want her. there will never be a part of me that’s happy or relieved about any of this. i will never be certain that putting her to sleep was the right decision. the surgery might’ve worked. it might’ve worked and given us more time with her, and we’ll never know. even if she died during the surgery, that still would’ve been 25 more days with her, and i want those days more than anything. hell, i just want another _minute_. i just want to pet her and sit with her for one more minute. i’d do anything. i go to bed every night and hope that i’ll see her in my dreams, that she’ll finally come back for me, but i never do, and she never does. i don’t think she’s coming.

every person i meet who has or has had a cat that lived to be older than 11 fills me with pure, irrational rage because that should’ve been _her_. she should’ve been one of those cats who made it to their 20’s, and i am so ****ing angry that she wasn’t. i am so ****ing angry that she’s what taught my mom a lesson, that she’s what made her understand what overfeeding, not playing with, or delaying taking a cat to the vet can lead to. i am so ****ing angry that she’s the example. i should’ve tried harder. i failed her.

i am so tired of having to tell people that i’m okay, that i’m hanging in there, when i’m not. i have not been okay since november 1st, and i don’t think i ever will be again. literally nothing matters to me anymore. life lost all meaning for me when she died, and now it’s just some weird, dull, surreal grey version of what it used to be. i try to do things i think will make me happy; i smoke weed, i go outside, i talk to my friends, i buy amiibo cards and other things i like, but none of it’s enough because it’s not her. any joy i’ve felt in the last 6 months has been watered down by grief. new purchases have not been as exciting, food has not tasted as good, sicknesses and rough patches have not been as easy to get through and media has not been as entertaining to consume as it would’ve been if she were alive.

i can barely stand to be around alize most days, and i hate myself for it. it’s not fair. it’s not fair to her because she is the sweetest, cuddliest, cutest bug, and i can’t give her the love she deserves because she’s not zeva. i’m supposed to be her cat mom, she’s supposed to be mine, and i’m not. she’s not. i do not find her following me everywhere or her curiosity or her meowing outside my door and the bathroom door as endearing as i should. cuddling or spending time with her feels more like an obligation, a chore, something i _have_ to do instead of something i _want_ to do. i do not love her as much as my parents do. i wasn’t ready for her, not in november, and not now. i love her so much, but sometimes i feel like i’m only saying that to convince myself i do instead of actually meaning it. she deserves so much better, i don’t deserve to feel like this, and i don’t know what to do.

i have no desire to talk to my friends or pretend to tolerate my parents or graduate high school or take care of myself or engage in my hobbies or exist or do _anything_. i just want my cat.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2022)

I had a really great day, but I feel bad that a lot of my friends are in pain.  

Also, it's too hot in here to sleep, lmao.  I had to turn the temperature to be more cool again.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2022)

It's day 3 of training someone and I'm already over it. I miss my breathing room a ton. My company has just really made me sick of training at this point. The last couple of people I trained before this it lasted well over 10 weeks which is ridiculous. I hope this doesn't take anymore than 3-4 weeks max.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2022)

Sometimes I wonder if I should bother tell people that persons with Asperger (maybe not all, but many) don't like putting their energy on travelling over an hour to work. It's like do I need a 42-slide powerpoint or can you just grasp I would not like that sigh.

Also yeah need a new phone. Think I'll get an iPhone still cause I don't like google and how their save stuff to your account.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 27, 2022)

i love pain


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 27, 2022)

Ori said:


> i love pain


omg same!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2022)

If someone asks one more time why I don't have or if I want kids randomly I'll twist their nips, like stop it. 1) I do not want kids ever 2) IF I wanted them I'd for sure had them by now.

I don't think it's some kind polite question and you just don't ask that unless you that person explicit stated they are interested in talking about it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

My brother is so rude and judgmental towards me. I feel like I cannot be myself without him making a rude remark, giving me a disgusted look, or some other gesture to make me feel like ****.

I'm so sick of my friends and family pestering me to get a job and making me worry about college. I'm 15, for crying out loud! I'll get a job over the summer 'cause I'm struggling in school right now! And I'm turning 18 in less than three years, why worry about college now? I already have enough in my hands.

My brother hid his headset and I can't find it, so I can't listen to music now. Plus my parents are blaring music like always. But thank god they're playing Beethoven instead of country music like they have been playing for the past month.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

My brother is so pushy and persistent. I told him like 20 times to leave the kitchen, and he didn't. I was baking a cake and he wanted to help, but he's so slow and inefficient. The only reason he left is 'cause my dad told him to, he stomped to his room and slammed the door. He was also being rude, there was some piano music playing in the background and my brother told me to "turn that **** off". Like, seriously? And I hope the cake tastes better than it looks, 'cause I got really careless while I was making it...


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 27, 2022)

Spoiler: contains spoilers of Pokemon Journeys



It's been a while since I last went on Bulbapedia and checked out upcoming episodes of Pokemon Journeys the series because I've been waiting for years ever since Ash released Greninja into the wild to see if he'll ever come back(C'mon Charizard came back!) and I had a gut feeling yesterday I should look to see if Bulbapedia has any data and sure enough there's gonna be an episode airing soon in Japan with Greninja in it, obviously what ever this episode is gonna be about Greninja is presumably gonna have a large role in it saying Greninja's Japanese name "Gekkouga" is in the title name and you can see Greninja in the image as well. I don't even care if it's not Ash's Greninja I've been waiting years for my favorite pokemon to get another anime appearance heck, even a camo or flashback would make me happy as a clam. It hasn't even aired in Japan yet and I'm probably gonna have to wait till like October or even next year till they make an English dub I wish there was some way I could watch Japanese episodes I don't even care if there isn't English subtitles I wanna watch this so freaking badly
Maybe Bulbapedia will hurry up and write an episode plot for when it airs this time because I remember waiting for Bulbapedia to write a plot summary for Japanese Episodes I wanna see but I kept checking everyday and it took them weeks after the episode aired to write a summary so people who can't watch it yet can read what it's about. Ugh I've been waiting years and now I need to wait even longer.
I know it takes time for them to make episodes and dub them to English and everything but it still really sucks how long English speakers need to wait to watch these in our language.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 27, 2022)

i have a killer headache


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

I made another baking disaster.  The cake fell apart at the bottom and the middle was still raw, but it was too late to put it back in the oven so I just scooped it out. I feel like a failure when it comes to baking. 

A lot of things are pissing me off today, like my online friends and the stupid ads I keep seeing in Cat Game.
I was also listening to this song and despite him clearly saying "Tight bars, little man", I heard something not-so-appropriate and I'm mad at myself for it. (-^-")


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 27, 2022)

I just want to have a good day for once. I really don’t think that’s asking for much. It’s so foreign at this point I’d probably freak out and sabotage it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2022)

I wish stuff in the world would stop being such a pain but it still gets worse and worse.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

I just checked my emails and I missed a science test, my teacher was kind enough to send me the study guide but I'm probably going to school tomorrow, so it's kind of too late to study now.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I just checked my emails and I missed a science test, my teacher was kind enough to send me the study guide but I'm probably going to school tomorrow, so it's kind of too late to study now.


That reminds me of myself when I was very sick with a Migraine Headache but the teachers told me to do all of the work I missed and then Study for the test I also missed. I don't know how they expect me to do so much work and then make me have to prepare a test on the same day. At least they gave me plenty of time to get it out of the way first but, then next day I had to catch up on even more work I missed. Lets just say that put me in a really bad mood throughout the school year.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2022)

Annoyed, tired, and I have a headache today.  I'm also not going to get my work done in time and won't make it to martial arts.  Tired of living.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 27, 2022)

After reading some things on here, I am a little sad. All of you have some big issues. I hope that they can get resolved oneday and you can all be happy because I feel so bad for all of you......


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> After reading some things on here, I am a little sad. All of you have some big issues. I hope that they can get resolved oneday and you can all be happy because I feel so bad for all of you......


Sometimes things that can be "resolved" turn out to be a bit more complicated. It may not sound like it, but its the true reality of any situation in life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Spoiler: TW: Snakes/Pet Death
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I'm over sensitive and emotional, I don't know why I feel so upset about someone else's pet dying.





Spoiler



bc losing a pet is really difficult and it's okay to be hyper empathetic. I'm the same way, if I see someone upset (even a stranger) I feel like I might cry. I lost my cat Daisy in Oct 2018 and I'm still not nearly over it, losing her has made me even more sensitive. don't be upset with yourself for being really empathetic, I think it's actually a great trait to have. there are too many insensitive people in the world.



idk how long I'm gonna need to be at this rehearsal but I'm already feeling really tired/overstimulated and idk what to do if I have to stay for another 2 hours and then drive home for 40 min :,,,,,,,,)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> -snip-


I agree, I feel sad after reading the posts here. I wish I can help, but the closest is a simple consolation. Unfortunately, I feel that a lot of problems cannot be solved, or would require a lot of effort to do so...


xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


The part about having too many insensitive people in the world is very true. But yeah, @BrokenSanity don't worry about it. I remember when my cat Caramel had a litter of kittens and one of them died, I legit cried about it. And also when my dog Shadow had puppies and two-three of them died as well. Losing a pet is hard and very upsetting, even if it's not yours. My friend had a cat named Fifi and I was super sad when I heard she died. I really liked Fifi.

On account of what's bothering me, I'd say my family. I cannot wait till I'm old enough to move out so I can get away from them. And ugh, not looking forward to going to school. Whoo, I get to deal with lonliness, self-consciousness, fatigue, stress, and a ton of homework.


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2022)

Also, my stomach area is hurting probably because I ate too fast.  Trying to lie down and see if it goes away.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 27, 2022)

hate these days where I have no energy and yet so much to do.. i guess that's why people drink coffee


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

My step-mom threw a fit because apparently we didn't finish cleaning the kitchen. She asks us if we're done, and we say yes. Then she has the audacity to say: "Uhm, no. You didn't do anything at all. Now go back and finish your job." Wow, two whole cups in the sink! Big fricking whoop! Stop exaggerating and making it sound like I did less work.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 27, 2022)

I went shopping without the covid mask on, couldn't help but notice some people smell like crap.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 28, 2022)

Been feeling very fatigue lately. Bringing my mood down.


----------



## deana (Apr 28, 2022)

Another one of my coworkers is sick which means more work for me


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 28, 2022)

i've abruptly gotten so sick it's insane. i still have last night's headache, mild stomach pain, _excruciating_ back pain, random bursts of pain in other areas, extreme vertigo and nausea. i can't even lay on my side without the entire room spinning and can't get back to sleep. i've tried everything but my brain and body just refuse.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Beanz (Apr 28, 2022)

my school has a field trip on wednesday that i don’t want to go on and my parents are forcing me to go, they say that i need to participate because im a part of the _“COMMUNITY” _ oh hell no

it’s going to take us 1 hour and 25 minutes to get there, we have to go on a bus and i swear people are going to be out of control. the good thing is that my brother’s class is also going on the field trip but i don’t know if we’re going to be able to be on the bus together or stay together during the field trip. why can’t i just stay home?

the field trip isn’t even going to be fun, we’re going to a grotto because we’re a catholic school. it’s not that i mind the religion part, i don’t want to go because everyone is going to be out of control with their friends and i don’t have any.

also my school is SO unorganized. please tell me what we’re doing on this field trip and when i should expect to get back, i also need to know what the bus situation is like.

their reasoning for forcing me to go is because i “need to do things i don’t want to do” my dad was like “well i don’t want to go work but i still do it, if i don’t i will get fired.” well, me not going on this field trip won’t affect anyone. if you get fired that affects the whole family but if i don’t go to this one single event i can just stay home, this affects nobody. he also says that it’s going to be a problem if when i graduate, nobody knows who i am. i don’t care, let me graduate already. i’ve had enough.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 28, 2022)

i have four appointments in a row next week (one everyday from mon-thurs) and just the thought alone is draining the little energy i have. my therapist said it's supposed to be good and that i need to make appointments for essential things to balance my life out or something but ma'am, i think this is about to wipe me the heck out.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2022)

My package is stuck with DPD still and they haven't sent me an invoice still either. Like what is so hard, get a truck and drive it from Netherlands??


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 28, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i've abruptly gotten so sick it's insane. i still have last night's headache, mild stomach pain, _excruciating_ back pain, random bursts of pain in other areas, extreme vertigo and nausea. i can't even lay on my side without the entire room spinning and can't get back to sleep. i've tried everything but my brain and body just refuse.


That sounds awful, I hope you feel better soon! <3

I _so_ wanted a cheesy bagel for breakfast, but my step-mom ate one and used up the rest of the cream cheese. Now I have to eat something else. :/
Edit: My parents drank all the coffee and I _still_ don't know how the coffee machine works!


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 28, 2022)

tired of crying over all of this


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm trying to watch a new Dagnel video, but my dad is talking with his friend very loudly on the phone, so I can't hear anything. And I can't really watch the video elsewhere, because my brother is watching TV in the living room. 
Earlier I was playing FNF (specifically the Vs. Ex/Tabi mod), and I give up on Genocide. It's one of the few difficult songs that I just can't beat, and I blame that stupid Ballistic leitmotif at the end.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Balverine (Apr 28, 2022)

Found out that our water is infected with E Coli (which my 8 y/o sister was temporarily hospitalized for) and the local health department just made a 'facebook post about it' instead of sending letters or anything, cause obviously everyone uses facebook and checks that stuff


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2022)

still looking for my pink DSi, it wasn't even that long ago that I had it last I can't believe it's been this difficult to find


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2022)

Zeppeli said:


> Found out that our water is infected with E Coli (which my 8 y/o sister was temporarily hospitalized for) and the local health department just made a 'facebook post about it' instead of sending letters or anything, cause obviously everyone uses facebook and checks that stuff


Oh yeah I hate when official things get on facebook first if anything as if that is the 'law' to announce stuff because it's equivalent to formal letter... like wtf man i'm sorry :/


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2022)

Family is being super annoying.  I'm already over today.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2022)

Taking care of everyone else's needs can be exhausting. I've a tension headache and my jaw hurts. My own work didn't even get done today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2022)

so I was going through the shed in our backyard today and I heard something rustling in a box. turned out to be two relatively young squirrels, they weren't babies but they're not quite adults. I don't want them staying in there, so I put the box in the doorway of the shed, hoping the mother will come back and take them elsewhere. but that was a few hours ago and they're still there without their mom so like idk what to do? I don't want to leave them in the shed bc we don't need squirrels living in there (they've already torn up a bunch of stuff) but I don't want anything bad to happen to them. I guess if they're still there later tonight I'll call someone and see what I can do. I'm afraid to leave them all night in case the mom doesn't come back for whatever reason.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 28, 2022)

Spoiler: Petty Complaint



I don't know how but somehow I bit the inside of my mouth in the back, I think it's on the right side, it doesn't actually hurt what it feels like is disgusting for whatever reason it makes me reluctant to eat or drink because it makes everything taste gross, even water, I hope it goes away soon so I can feel like eating because I need energy but I don't have an appetite.
I don't know why the injured flesh in the side of my mouth tastes so horrible


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 28, 2022)

Literally both my parents decide to go into the living room (aka where I was) while I was watching Poofesure, a YouTuber who curses a lot, constantly makes sex jokes, and is generally very crude. Talk about awkward.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Literally both my parents decide to go into the living room (aka where I was) while I was watching Poofesure, a YouTuber who curses a lot, constantly makes sex jokes, and is generally very crude. Talk about awkward.


kinda off topic but I've been binge watching Poofesure all day lmao, he's quite a character


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 28, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> kinda off topic but I've been binge watching Poofesure all day lmao, he's quite a character


I agree, I think he's really funny though! He has all these great quotes, but too bad I can't showcase them here 'cause they're very raunchy (especially when he's angry). XP

On topic of what's bothering me, my brother. He's such a pain. -_- I just wanna avoid him sometimes.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 28, 2022)

i wish i wasn’t so horribly awkward


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 28, 2022)

The guilt still haunts me about what happened to me and I have to be extremely careful of not to do it again. I still have scars on my arms (they stuck a lot of needles in me) as a reminder of those events.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 29, 2022)

deleted


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

I woke up late so I only have about 15 minutes to get ready, and also we're out of milk. I have to go to school today, but what's the point of going on a Friday and not go back for another two days? I mean, it's literally the weekend after that. I'm not looking forward to it, I'm gonna have so much work to do...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I was going through the shed in our backyard today and I heard something rustling in a box. turned out to be two relatively young squirrels, they weren't babies but they're not quite adults. I don't want them staying in there, so I put the box in the doorway of the shed, hoping the mother will come back and take them elsewhere. but that was a few hours ago and they're still there without their mom so like idk what to do? I don't want to leave them in the shed bc we don't need squirrels living in there (they've already torn up a bunch of stuff) but I don't want anything bad to happen to them. I guess if they're still there later tonight I'll call someone and see what I can do. I'm afraid to leave them all night in case the mom doesn't come back for whatever reason.


just checked the box this morning and the squirrels are gone. I assume that their mom came back for them and took them elsewhere. I hope they find somewhere safe to live.

also sad this morning bc it's 40° outside and I'm absolutely freezing, not even my winter coat could keep me warm


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 29, 2022)

Spoiler



My stomach is bothering me and am having some trouble breathing.

I promised someone I’d watch their stream but honestly didn’t want to watch it as early as they planned.

haven’t gotten any sleep yet :/

my dad’s coughing is really getting on my nerves and also making me extremely worried even. i wish he’d take ****ing medicine. why the **** do you not want to feel better?

troubled still about some stupid cliques on a server that I thought was so wholesome


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2022)

I've a headache that I need to shift ASAP. I've a date this evening and I'm not prepared to let this girl slip away. Although she knows I've been unwell all week, and she did make the reservation for us with the knowledge that I may not be able to attend, so I doubt she'd ghost me if I did cancel. Still I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

Still feeling pretty sick but I still have to go to school. -_- I'm supposed to be working on something for Ethics class right now.
I'm so fricking tired I fell asleep in class (though not very surprising because I do that all the time). One of my classmates slapped my desk to wake me up and I got startled, then everyone laughed. :[
And while I was in the hallway chatting with a friend, someone yelled at me to move out of the way, though I'm more mad about the way I reacted (why did I flip them off and say "F- you too"??? I kinda did it jokingly to make my friend laugh, but that was also very immature of me).


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 29, 2022)

Fridays are pure evil in the workplace. I just burned my arm real bad using the oven because I was so frustrated I wasn't paying attention to how close I was leaning against it, and now....mmm the sweet sizzling smell of burning flesh  I gotta get it treated ASAP.

Hopefully it's not too bad that it'll leave a permanent mark. Wouldn't be the first and last time I get burned...

As a kid I accidentally knocked over a pan filled with hot cooking oil because I was carelessly running around the kitchen. Some of it splashed onto the left side of my face and burned my cheek, neck and chest so badly I was scarred. If people look closely at the side of my face now you can still make out the burn marks, but throughout the years the markings have somewhat healed as new skin grew over it.

I was extremely fortunate that the oil missed my entire face otherwise I'd be over here looking like Leatherface


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2022)

Don't want to attend this stupid thing on monday -_-

Also again don't really want to waste on a phone but lowkey have to ugh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

I feel so invisible at school unless I do something stupid or embarrassing, which is exactly what I did multiple times today, and without even trying! And it has nothing to do with what I said, because I hardly talked all day, even when my brother started a conversation with me on the bus.
And of course, he just had to gloat that he's so much better 'cause he's way ahead of his classmates for schoolwork and that he's a genius at math. I want to be happy for my brother's incredible intelligence because he has so many great potential (he wants to be a lawyer when he grows up!),  but I feel that my jealousy takes over and makes me mad at him instead.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 29, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Hate when family members do certain things that affect you/buy you unnecessary things without asking you first  so ANNOYING


I know how you feel, I’m not trying to sound ungrateful, but I remember multiple times my mom (back before my parents separated) would buy me pants when I don’t like to wear pants .——.

. . .

I have a lot on my mind. 

And not this weekend, my next weekend, we are having another family gathering.  The one we had back in I believe February was for no reason, but at least this one is because of my uncle’s birthday on the fifth, and Mother’s Day.

I thought this pandemic would give me a break from family gatherings (at least the pointless ones, like the one back in February), but nope 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2022

Another thing, I do wish my family would understand that I like to be brought up to speed on these things, I hate for things to happen unexpectedly, especially people coming over, even if it’s just family .——.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2022



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Literally both my parents decide to go into the living room (aka where I was) while I was watching Poofesure, a YouTuber who curses a lot, constantly makes sex jokes, and is generally very crude. Talk about awkward.


Poofessor, hm? I see you are a man of culture. ^^


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 29, 2022)

Spoiler



I accidentally locked my mom out since i’ve made it a habit to lock the door every time i go put something in the garage and i just heard my dad say in an extremely aggravated tone, “YOU LOCKED THE DOOR?!” overreact much? i want away from him. i’m sick of this and his temper scares me :/ his untreated anxiety and him lashing out because of it makes mine ten times worse. my mom always says get used to it or he is never going to change or listen; true, but you don’t care he makes me more sick and makes me not want to leave my room ever? i couldn’t go to disney world because i knew how he’d be and i was right according to my mom. he had a lot of fits there.

sick of cliques. i messaged mods on the discord server to see if there is anything thay can be done to make everyone welcome and comfortable or if it’d be better for someone that is not in the cliques like me to leave. i love the server but i bugs me seeing how responses to me or even reactions to my posts are different from others who say something similar. I wish it didn’t bother me but i have been struggling this feeling in high school and with friends and the group i used to hange out with. i thought i was done with cliques when i left high school :/.


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 29, 2022)

my older sister just said "why can't you be careful for once in your life?" i'm trying. istg I'M TRYING


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 29, 2022)

My flatmate has COVID and I really don't want to get it off her as I've already had enough time off work lately


----------



## Beanz (Apr 29, 2022)

my school had an outdoor event today and i got sunburnt and now im tired. also my grandma is in the hospital, we had to take her because she said that her legs were extremely painful and i think she was having stomach issues too. ik i complain about her a lot but i miss her lol, my dog is going crazy bc she’s not here and he’s obsessed with her.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 29, 2022)

couldn't sleep at all last night, was super cold, and my stomach was very upset. It still is a little upset but I have so much cleaning to do today


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

I feel like lately my parents have been trailing after me, and it's making me uncomfortable. Like, can I watch Poofesure in peace or what?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 29, 2022)

i just don't even want to be graduating anymore.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 29, 2022)

Spoiler: may or may not delete later



I don't know why this has been on my mind lately...
Lately I've been upset with my own self and that I feel like I'm a burden to this community
While nobody has ever told me I annoy them, called me immature or directed disdain at me I still like I'm a problem or something
Despite joining in late December last year I have happily browsed TBT since summer-ish of last year
I joined looking to collect everything I needed for ACNH and since then I now have everything I needed
Some of the things that still keep me around are the fact I have nowhere else to discuss my love of my favorite video game, the TBT events I've been in are fun, I've been loving collecting collectiables and there are some people I here I enjoy talking to and I know if I wasn't here I couldn't speak to them anymore there are even some people I have only spoke to a single time, maybe twice or something that I still love seeing them around even some people I've never talked to I still love seeing them around
These past few days I've been thinking about taking some kind of hiatus or temporary leaving TBT and coming back some time later when I'm more developed, more mature and less socially awkward.
I've tried becoming more social and trying to mature but I haven't seen any personal growth in me these past few years that makes me feel like I'm the age I am, I know people like interacting and being in groups similar of their age and I know I'm not in the age group of most people here are in their twenties and I'm not. I know the rules say anyone 13+ can join and if I'm older then that and if I follow the rules there shouldn't be a problem with me being here, I know I've currently never got a warning or have my behavior re-directed by the staff or anyone else for the matter so I haven't done anything wrong. I just feel like I'm a burden to everyone else for not being the kind of person people are looking for. I don't know how everyone else feels about needing to be with 15-year old me every day, I'm thinking about leaving and coming back when I'm 16 or 17 so I can make others feel better about not having to talk to someone so young and not developed enough compared to them. I don't know why this has been bothering me so much lately...
*TL;DR *what's bothering me is myself and I'm thinking of leaving I don't know when or for how long because I'm disappointed in my own self.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> - snip -



To be honest, I left for the same reason and took a three year hiatus from 2015-2018, from the time I was 18 until I was 21.  I wanted to grow more mature and refined, and I did.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with you from my perspective though, and you also seem a lot more mature than others of your age I've seen.  I didn't even realize you are the age you are, I thought you were like, at least 19 or 20, LMAO.

If you do decide to leave for awhile we support your decision, but if you ever want to come back we'll welcome you back with open arms.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 29, 2022)

Venti said:


> To be honest, I left for the same reason and took a three year hiatus from 2015-2018, from the time I was 18 until I was 21.  I wanted to grow more mature and refined, and I did.
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with you from my perspective though, and you also seem a lot more mature than others of your age I've seen.  I didn't even realize you are the age you are, I thought you were like, at least 19 or 20, LMAO.
> 
> If you do decide to leave for awhile we support your decision, but if you ever want to come back we'll welcome you back with open arms.  I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you for understanding


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 29, 2022)

@BrokenSanity If you must take a break, do it because its whats best for you, but don't do it because you feel it's whats best for everyone else. If you do decide to do it, I want you to know that from my perspective, I don't feel that you are a burden and I'll miss seeing you around. I also sometimes feel the same way about myself on here so it is understandable. like I said previously though, do whats best for you.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

I hate cleaning up the kitchen, not just because of chores but also because of my brother. It's usually when we argue the most, mainly because I'm chastising him about something or he's just getting on my nerves.
I don't understand my dad. He hears us arguing and tells us to shut up and says that I should just ignore my brother. Lo and behold, my brother is trying to annoy me, so I ignore him. Then my dad tells me to stop ignoring him and answer his stupid question. WHAT THE ****?! PICK A SIDE, OLD MAN!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2022)

@BrokenSanity you do what you need to do bro but i h2g will really miss seeing you around here 

if it makes you feel better, I have at least 2 other friends who are also 15 and idm at all. in fact I was mistaken for being 15, though thats primarily bc of my appearance but I also like basically the same stuff I liked when I was 15 (heck I like the same stuff I liked when I was 12). I'm just slightly wiser and more mature now.
but yeah enough abt me, you do what you think you need to do. whenever you return I'll very likely still be here, ive been active for like almost 6 years and I don't intend to leave anytime soon 

~~~~~~~~~~~

ive been feeling bleh all day, ive had a sinus headache since like noon (nothing has taken it away, stupid Ohio weather) and now I have an upset stomach too. I would already be in bed but I just ate not too long ago and I always wait at least half and hour after i eat before I go to bed. idk maybe I need some water or smth.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 30, 2022)

.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 30, 2022)

I really just don't want my easter background to expire


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> I really just don't want my easter background to expire


Same, I wish they'd let us buy permanent ones already. Maybe see which ones are most popular and make them permanent or let us vote? Just want some colour to this man.

Also i really need to RSVP to my cousin today, I guess I can go to her wedding in July but I think I have to skip her daughter's christening in May cause it's gonna be very stressful here next month and I just don't like travelling for that thing right now.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2022)

I actually want it to be May so that Emeralds will be put back in the shop (yes I know I could just buy them from others, but 1) they would go under my Spring Bloom Egg row instead of on top of it, and I don't want that, and 2) pretty much no one is selling that right now, lmao).

And also so that my birthday will be here and it'll be closer to summer.  April is always a boring, yet anticipation month for me.  Lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 30, 2022)

I forgot how much of a pain in the butt it is to get villagers in the right plot in ACNL


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2022)

Thread closed for staff review.


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi all,

A number of posts have been removed from this thread due to mentions of suicide. I just want to give an informal reminder here that content containing or promoting suicide or self-harm actually violates our Prohibited Content rules. No one here is qualified to help anyone else with their mental health. Whenever there are posts made that concern a user's well-being we redirect them to places where they can get help - e.g. The Samaritans, National Suicide Prevention Hotline, etc.



> *Prohibited Content*
> Do not post any content that contains or promotes the following:
> 
> *Violence, terrorism, suicide, self-harm, or other obscene content.*



Furthermore, we would appreciate if everyone could take the time to consider whether or not their post is actually going to be constructive to a thread before hitting the post reply button. The number of posts we deleted that started with _"I was reluctant to respond..."_ and _"I know you already edited your post but..."_ shows us that people knew that they shouldn't have responded to the discussion, but they still chose to do it anyway. In future we may warn users who cannot seem to help themselves from putting in their two cents and extending an argument when it is clear to us that they know better. Multiple people hounding a single user isn't necessary and oftentimes will make them feel unwelcome on the forum. If someone edits content out of their post and apologises for it, then it is better to let the conversation die rather than to try and revive it. Less people get upset and I wouldn't lose 2-3hrs to cleaning up these types of arguments whenever they occur. Win-win!

If you would like to respond to this comment, please make a thread over in Contact the Staff and either myself or another member of the team will reply to you. Otherwise please allow normal posting to resume. Thank you.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> I forgot how much of a pain in the butt it is to get villagers in the right plot in ACNL


Yes I remember that pain D:, and then you forgot those tiny squares and they plop down right there ughh. 

Anyway turned out my cousin was away on something so she'll call later. Also I need to go out but **** weather...


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Apr 30, 2022)

I can't play with my Nintendo Switch because I was grounded and it's been a month since I was grounded-


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 30, 2022)

I’m filled with mixed emotions right now.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 30, 2022)

My cat got bit by something, and it's really stressing me out. She walks with a limp and it looks badly swollen. I'm about to take her to the vet. I don't think whatever bit her/stung her was poisonous because it's been about 20 minutes since.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2022)

for the last few days every time I eat I feel sick afterward. this happened last night and now it's happening again. 
ironically I also keep wanting to eat even though literally if I ate any more I prob would puke ugh.


----------



## oak (Apr 30, 2022)

My landlord put the house up for sale so our rent might go up by $500 next month and I then I go get into my car and the battery light popped up on the dashboard. My anxiety has been sky high lately too so this isn't helping.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 30, 2022)

Its the 4th time i got sick this year. i don't know if its because the public place that is so crowded i have to go like everyday or after having covid in January that made my body weak. Been taking my vitamins. Can't enjoy my weekend


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> -snip-


I had covid recently and it sucks, I hope you feel better regardless! 

I want to watch Poofesure but I can't, my brother is watching YouTube in the kitchen and my dad is in the living room instead of literally anywhere else. There is no way I'm watching Poofesure while my dad is there. And it would be especially weird since I like to write some quotes, my dad would wonder why I keep re-playing the same part and writing it down.

I'm so ****ing lazy, there's so much I want/have to do but I just can't drag myself out of bed. I want to cook something, go for a walk with my dog, do my homework for once... But I just can't.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 30, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I had covid recently and it sucks, I hope you feel better regardless!


Thanks. Well I hope i finally get a checkup and see if there's something wrong with my system that could be causing this.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 30, 2022)

my grandma is in the hospital rn because her legs hurt really bad. i visited her this morning and now im back again, she said that she overheard the doctors talk about her possibly having a tumor somewhere? they originally said that she has very bad arthritis so idk if what my grandma says is true since she’s on drugs rn but still


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 30, 2022)

i'm genuinely so mad right now. my dad just _straight up_ let my cat out because he couldn't be bothered to take five seconds to use his damn eyes and double-check it wasn't our older outdoor cat, and then they scared her up onto the next door neighbor's garden shed, and she's gone garden hopping. there's no way to go looking for her because the back gardens are all back-to-back here. i don't know where she is or if she's even going to come back in one shape, let alone at all, and i'm already stressed out of my mind because of other stuff. i genuinely _hate _how they treat this indoor cat stuff like a joke. my mom's constantly saying stuff like, "let her be free" etc. and taking her out sans lead and even harness without informing me only to then complain when she jumps into our neighbors' gardens and sends _me _over to get her back. like, i spent all this time 'training' her to be comfortable with her harness/lead and stay in our own garden, and they _constantly _make the effort null by letting her out 'naked' and even unsupervised sometimes.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm trying to watch Poofesure's new video, but my parents are arguing and blaring music, so I can hardly hear the video and enjoy myself. And speaking of, I'm so sick of my parents trailing after me all the time. Y'know, like by going into the kitchen or living room to watch Poofesure with me, or by staying upstairs while I'm supposed to be asleep so I can't do anything. It makes me very uncomfortable, but not like they care or anything.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm trying to watch Poofesure's new video, but my parents are arguing and blaring music, so I can hardly hear the video and enjoy myself. And speaking of, I'm so sick of my parents trailing after me all the time. Y'know, like by going into the kitchen or living room to watch Poofesure with me, or by staying upstairs while I'm supposed to be asleep so I can't do anything. It makes me very uncomfortable, but not like they care or anything.


I know how you feel about the trailing part.  My mom would do this to me a lot before she and my dad separated (now I live with my dad).  She would barge into my room a lot for no reason, and it would take forever for her to leave sometimes.  

I value my alone time and my mom is very extroverted, so you can see how that clashed. .-.


----------



## Neb (Apr 30, 2022)

I have no idea why I’m getting good grades in my Japanese 102 class. I don’t know how to make studying a habit and I barely understand the material we’re learning. Conjugating verbs in a second language is one of my weak points. I can’t keep up with  all of the new vocabulary either. I only have the motivation to do my flashcards every 4 days or so. 

I feel like a break from this class for the Spring and Summer would help me, but I’m very fond of my study group and professor. It wouldn’t be hard to keep my skills though. Even when I took my 2 year break from seriously studying I still remembered everything (that was mostly thanks to my flashcards though).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2022)

Shawna said:


> I know how you feel about the trailing part.  My mom would do this to me a lot before she and my dad separated (now I live with my dad).  She would barge into my room a lot for no reason, and it would take forever for her to leave sometimes.


my dad is just like this. he's also extremely nosy, has to know exactly what I'm doing at all times. like if I get a package in the mail he has to know what it is, if I don't tell him he gets mad. and when I'm watching a video and he just barges in my room I close out of it briefly and he'll say something like "what were you watching", ive had to learn to say "that's not really any of your business". like I guarantee he would be less than pleased if he knew I binge watch Poofesure lol, not that it's his business anyways.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
something has been bothering me a lot for like a month now. I may have mentioned it in here before but I gotta say it again. about a month ago I went to an official visitation for the youth group which I was a member of for just about 10 years and im still active in as an adult. at some point during our car ride I was talking with one of the adults who has known for forever, and I was talking about struggling finding a job. when I told her that I can't work full time she said "oh I think you'd be able to work full time." 

as a kid I was reeeeeeally good at hiding my disability and I learned to just kinda brush it off as something unimportant. but as an adult I can't do that anymore, it's so detrimental to my mental health to understand my needs and limitations. these people who remember child me so well aren't fully aware that I'm actually disabled (bc people like to be like "autism isn't a disability, it's a different ability" as if having a disability is inherently bad). I just hate when people say stuff like that bc it means they have such high expectations for me and I'm basically living to disappoint them.

to be fair, I was kinda out of the loop when I entered college. but from going to college for 4 years I learned that I have to be stern in setting boundaries for myself. I pushed myself despite my limitations/needs and it led to me having extreme burnout and terrible dysthymia. working full time is basically the same deal and I really don't want to feel that way again. I think I can handle working part time, but full time is a no go from me.

I think I wish that when I tell people "I can't work full time" that they would just take my word for it. I know my limits better than anyone else, and I'm definitely not saying that bc "I'm too lazy to work". I legitimately just can't work full time. it would destroy my mental health and, in turn, my physical health as well. I really just need people to believe me and know I'm not making excuses.


tl;dr ableism sucks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2022)

also why the heck is wii party $40+?? I've been watching Poofesure play it a lot and despite being frustrating it also looks like a ton of fun (I'm a big fan of Mario Party as well). I just want to buy this game why does it need to cost so much


----------



## Soigne (Apr 30, 2022)

my head hurts, my helix piercing is irritated, i've spent a lot of money today, i'm a little bloated, my friend isn't talking to me, i'm tired but i can't sleep. i feel like everything is just giving me the middle finger today.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also why the heck is wii party $40+?? I've been watching Poofesure play it a lot and despite being frustrating it also looks like a ton of fun (I'm a big fan of Mario Party as well). I just want to buy this game why does it need to cost so much


Aw man, I'm sorry to hear that. I have the game and it's very fun, so I think buying it would be worth it. And another Poofesure fan, I see.

My brother is driving me crazy, though I wish I didn't snap at him immediately. And I think that Poofesure mayyy have influenced my language, because my brother got in my way and I said: "EXCUSE ****ING ME, YOU ***HOLE!!" I need to watch my language. :[


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> And another Poofesure fan, I see.


yes, I am a man of culture as well.


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2022)

you guys talking abt poofesure makes me happy bc i’ve been watching his videos since 2019  i find him so hilarious

also my period literally sucks, i took pain meds for my cramps and they still will not go away if anything they feel worse??


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 1, 2022)

I like semi twisted my injured ankle because I stood on something and boy did it hurt


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 1, 2022)

I only slept 3 hours because I can’t sleep when I’m not at home. Now I’m tired.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

I'm tired of doing my school work. It's so many. Worst, I need to pass it tomorrow morning.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2022



ali.di.magix said:


> I like semi twisted my injured ankle because I stood on something and boy did it hurt


I can imagine the pain  I hope your ankle feels better soon


----------



## Croconaw (May 1, 2022)

I feel like I’m putting more effort into a certain friendship lately. We used to be kinda close. I’m not sure what happened, although I have a hunch. It m’s only been one day. Maybe something is just bothering her and it’s nothing? I’m just scared of pushing people away. It happens whenever I become close to someone because I’m afraid of losing them.

Edit: Turns out I may have been overthinking it. She messaged me this morning being extremely sweet. Probably just a bad day.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2022)

Really wish that person on neopets could reply properly, like just tell me if you don't want my offers rather than "looking for others but still considering yours" for days. I could very well use that FFQ to help another person or just get a pet myself with it. I get they are different timezone but it's not GMT+14 or whatever.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 1, 2022)

I still have a painful headache from accidently slamming my head into a wall _hard _and I even managed to get some cuts/scratches from the sharp wall hitting it.
I hate myself for being so clumsy and physically weak


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

Yesterday, I dreamed about the personal apology I'm gonna do soon to my IRL BFF...

I might call it a nightmare because, in the dream, she didn't accept my apology and said "I was faking getting along with you in our chats and I even wished that we didn't become besties in the first place." Then when the teacher called her onto the stage, she announced that I "betrayed" her 1 year ago even if I didn't. Then everyone in the venue turned against me then throw things at me because of that lie...

Then I woke up and run into the bathroom and cried quietly. (This happened today.)


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2022)

i forgot how long the tutorial phase in acnh was, it’s so boring


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 1, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i'm genuinely so mad right now. my dad just _straight up_ let my cat out because he couldn't be bothered to take five seconds to use his damn eyes and double-check it wasn't our older outdoor cat, and then they scared her up onto the next door neighbor's garden shed, and she's gone garden hopping. there's no way to go looking for her because the back gardens are all back-to-back here. i don't know where she is or if she's even going to come back in one shape, let alone at all, and i'm already stressed out of my mind because of other stuff. i genuinely _hate _how they treat this indoor cat stuff like a joke. my mom's constantly saying stuff like, "let her be free" etc. and taking her out sans lead and even harness without informing me only to then complain when she jumps into our neighbors' gardens and sends _me _over to get her back. like, i spent all this time 'training' her to be comfortable with her harness/lead and stay in our own garden, and they _constantly _make the effort null by letting her out 'naked' and even unsupervised sometimes.


I'm sorry that you're having to deal with this. Hoping that you found her or that she has come back now or soon! I know how frustrating it can be to train a pet or just about anything and have other knuckleheads undo all that hard work. I have two cats that I am trying to train right and also one that seems nervous around the other and seemingly not eating/looking rather skinny for their age. But each day I try to work to amending this, it's all undone by my sister who comes uninvited with her hellion children. And I'm just 'supposed to laugh when they torment my cats and break my stuff because kids will be kids?' And therefore stressing out the one cat that keeps picking fights with the other. I had to change my locks because they don't respect me.


----------



## AccfSally (May 1, 2022)

Why can't (some) people be kind to one another? Why is it so hard for some people to do this?!?
I hate Twitter...


----------



## Romaki (May 1, 2022)

My depression.

I'm literally just now realising I didn't take my meds today.......................


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

For some reason Google Photos isn't working for me, I guess my tablet is finally starting to wear down. It takes forever to delete, restore, move, or download images now. What the heck happened, anyway?
Right now I'm just irritable and generally in a bad mood.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 1, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Why can't (some) people be kind to one another? Why is it so hard for some people to do this?!?
> I hate Twitter...


Twitter is the one website that I wish was never made. Hence the reason why Cancel Culture happens too often.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 1, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Why can't (some) people be kind to one another? Why is it so hard for some people to do this?!?
> I hate Twitter...


Because it's Twitter. There's a reason why when Tumblr had its mass-exodus purge that all its delinquents ran to Twitter and ruined the place. It's also the reason those meme pics circulate so much. Knowing my luck I will get in trouble for posting it, but it goes something like.

'You can post a well articulated sentence about how you love pancakes and someone will misinterpret it and assume you hate waffles. No that's another whole sentence, where are you getting that?"

And it's sad how true this is with Twitter. I've seen this happen so many times, it just turns me off from using the place even though some of my friends refuse to communicate anywhere else. For real, these people need some sense slapped in them. Are they looking for drama? Want to feel like they're making a better difference? Desperately want to oppose someone? Or are they just that stupid?


----------



## daringred_ (May 1, 2022)

having the worst day in the world right now, haha. have a super stressful week coming up, and my girlfriend promises she'll be here to help. she over sleeps and misses her train despite apparently setting alarms. she then decides to wait several hours to catch an afternoon train. then apparently all the afternoon trains are coaches and she doesn't want to sit on one for four hours even though I find out now they were only one hour of the entire journey so she could've literally been here Right Now. then she misses her 7pm train and because she decided not to charge her phone for some stupid reason, she's missed me telling her she can still catch a coach to X and then a train to here. it's a joke. i'm so tired. she stressed me out all day with this nonsense and now i've got to stress about going to my appointment tomorrow alone.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 1, 2022)

@daringred_


Spoiler



I recall you making a similar post about this a few months ago. So this isn't the first time this has happened. Now I really don't want to upset you, but it definitely feels like your girlfriend doesn't respect you. And that's something you should really consider. The person you're going to call your girlfriend/partner/ect should not have you feeling this way every time. Especially with a prior commitment that they can't keep to. You even said you really needed her there for support and she could not even do that. It's not even like the excuses are acceptable ones like there was a family emergency, trains were shut down, something bad happened. It was just that she didn't want to inconvenience herself with a longer ride?



I had what I once thought was an amazing friend, only to find out I only got so close to them because it was during a very trying and terrible time for me. Every time we were about to do something they would cancel, just completely ghost me, and or I'd find that they were doing something entirely different with other groups. I helped and listened to them all the time, but when it was their turn, they ran for the hills.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Twitter is the one website that I wish was never made. Hence the reason why Cancel Culture happens too often.


Yeah, cancel culture shouldn't even happen. I don't see why people think they are free to judge others unless it has been on trial in court and said person has received a proper sentence. Also celebs are real people too, they don't deserve random tweens and teens on social media and actual media taking after that-hate.


----------



## daringred_ (May 1, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @daringred_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



idk, i can't tell anymore. they're all reasonable excuses -- sleeping through an alarm, a late bus -- and the trains really were being partly replaced with coach journeys because i checked, and there was a "route part bus" note under most of them because it's a bank holiday and there are strikes or something. it does kind of annoy me that she wasn't willing to take a four hour coach journey just because there's no breaks and no bathroom though. like, she hasn't seen me in almost two years now, but reuniting isn't worth just those four hours. (although it doesn't seem as though it was ever _four _hours; just 90 minutes.) idk because i don't know how willing i would've been to do it if the roles were reversed. but then there are things like not charging her phone and not having the presence of mind to catch an earlier bus, so i don't know. she's claiming she'll come first thing in the morning, but the earliest train she seems willing to take won't give her enough time to get to my house before i have to leave for my appointment, so. who knows.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 1, 2022)

@daringred_


Spoiler



I mean all excuses seem reasonable to an extent. No one is going to come up with the most insane excuse ever like aliens were invading. Then no one would believe them. It's been two years. I get it, a lot has happened in those two years, but if she were serious about the relationship, I'd imagine she would make the effort to meet halfway in one of those 730 days.

For example you say the earliest ride she is willing to do is after or close to when you will be gone. I hate being so jaded and I go automatically to things like that because I've been burned so much I learn to read into people's ways. Why can't she come earlier? To me it sounds like she is already setting it up as an excuse. Even the bank holiday seems like a good excuse if she were the one that suggested this meetup.

Like I wish you the best and that she makes it to you tomorrow. I'd be really happy for you if she did commit. But if she does not you really need to step back and assess this Daring. I'm not saying this to be a jerk or claim to be a love expert or anything, but your mental health is important. If the both of you talk to each other a lot online, that is good, but if you want more and she can't commit you probably should be considering that to.


----------



## tessa grace (May 1, 2022)

deleted lol


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I only slept 3 hours because I can’t sleep when I’m not at home. Now I’m tired.


I am the same way .-.

I do not sleep very well away from home, luckily the last time it happened was in 2019, but my dad is planning a trip with my mother in Houston later this year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2022)

Spoiler: this turned into a rant shoot



my dad did that thing again earlier where he's basically like "hey look what these people are doing why don't you do that" or "why don't you perform anymore?" and I'm right back to feeling useless and pathetic. earlier my mom said I needed to stop comparing myself to others and my immediate response was "I don't have to compare myself to others, dad does that for me already." like I know he cares abt me and wants the best for me, but he's only happy when I'm doing what _he_ wants me to do, not what I want to do.

(oh and also, he brought up a "stage name" which he came up for me like 10 years ago which, by the way, uses part of my deadname, and he suggested I still use it. like how insensitive can someone be? he really has absolutely no respect for me, his own child, bc he still wants me to be cisgender and he wants to just absolutely ****ing ignore who I am now and embrace the old me :,,,,,D)

I'm a pretty decent artist, ya know? lots of people have complimented my most recent art pieces and I'm actually really proud of them myself. but how many times do you think my dad has said "hey you should do freelance art/illustrations for books/etc"? none. instead he keeps telling me I should join a band and find small gigs to play at. I don't want to do any of that stuff. he has no clue what I enjoy doing anymore. I'm not the exact same person I was 10 years ago. I know a lot of my interests are the same but my priorities are much different now.

my music tastes are also vastly different than his and a lot of what he thinks is "cool" I usually think is dumb, I mean good for him if he enjoys it but I'm not gonna play stuff like that. I don't want to do something I don't enjoy just to get people to like me. I've literally never, _ever_ been that kind of person and I never will be. I like what I like, and if others like it too then great! if not then oh well! I don't want to spend my life trying to be someone I'm not, or pretending I like something I actually dislike/hate, in order to please others. I would rather be broke and happy than be rich and miserable.

if he's gonna keep telling me what to do like I'm a damn child then he needs to just stop talking to me. I literally went through 4 years of college, away from home, and he still doesn't think that I'm able to make choices for myself.


but now I feel kinda useless because there are things that I could be doing to get myself going a bit and yet I don't do them. I have a youtube channel where I play games and do voice-overs, but I've only recorded one video and that was like 3 months ago, and I've had no motivation to do any more for whatever reason. I could be practicing piano pieces and trying to impress the symphony people to hopefully convince them to let me play w them, but nope, I haven't practiced much at all since I graduated. heck, I could be taking freelance art commissions. but I'm not doing any of that stuff, _because I'm still recovering from depression_. my dad can't wrap his closed mind around that though, he's acting like he thinks "hey you seem to be doing better so why don't you jump right back into everything" even though that's quite literally impossible for me after being ill for so many years. recovery is a long process, and idk how long it'll take me to recuperate, if ever tbh. but I'm so used to people just not giving a **** at all about my mental health (or anyone else's for that matter), so they can never truly understand why I am where I am today, bc my mental health plays a huge role in that.

whatever, I need to stop thinking about it. I'm actually really content with where I am right now. I'm rediscovering all my interests (which got left behind once my depression really started), I'm working at my own pace, I have my mom and friends who care about me and are empathetic, I'm actually starting to genuinely enjoy doing things again (after being depresssed/miserable since 2016), and I don't have any long-term goals, just a bunch of short-term goals to nudge my healing body/mind in the right direction. I really am trying my best and I just wish that my dad would acknowledge that.



also mad bc I feel like my college years were wasted bc I was depressed the whole time


----------



## moonbyu (May 1, 2022)

Spoiler: feeling hella quirked up



me when my parents are extremely homophobic and i realize i have to stay closeted for my own safety 
also i hate twitter and tiktok. actually i just hate every social media outlet


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 1, 2022)

Bad toothache has been bothering me all weekend. Just got my dermatologist appointments over with which felt great but now I bet I have to make 2 separate dentist appointments since I am positive it's a cavity which will need filled.


----------



## deana (May 1, 2022)

What was covering 1 day for my sick coworkers is now turning in to covering a 4th day and I'm just so over it  We can't even borrow people from another store because they are short staffed too, I got a call from them asking if I wanted extra hours over there but I am already working a million hours at my own store


----------



## -Lumi- (May 2, 2022)

Oh I do not feel good
Yuck
Iron pills do ur job already


----------



## Neb (May 2, 2022)

I hate how my brain overanalyzes everything that happens to me. My meds keep my mood relatively stable, but sometimes I overanalyze things that mean nothing.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 2, 2022)

I did a lot of walking today and now my whole body is sore lol. It's amazing how much strain having an injured leg puts on the rest of your body.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 2, 2022)

I'm disappointed in myself for procrastinating and forgetting to play Super Metroid to get the points to buy the May ACNH profile pictures, backgrounds and frames, now it's gonna be even harder, I remember on April 14 I was like, I should play sooner or later to get them and then I was forgetting and today I was like I feel like I missed something, oh yeah I missed that opportunity...
Super Metroid is one of my favorite games too and I feel like I won't get enough points for everything and even if I can't get everything there are still a ton of villagers I really like who have May birthdays that I want icons of: Mint, Roswell, Tank, Curlos, Bunnie, Patty, Cherry, Ellie, Gayle, Sasha, June, Renee, Hamlet... come on


----------



## Croconaw (May 2, 2022)

Damn my friend has had it ****ing rough. She poured her heart out to me a few weeks ago and I think she’s starting to trust me more because she’s getting real deep in her personal life. I thought I had it bad just getting bullied in school. I feel really bad. Her mom made it worse last night by asking her why she’s wearing a certain shirt because it makes her look fat. She didn’t eat at all yesterday except for one meal she made at work, but she took, like, two bites and gave me the leftovers. I said “please tell me that’s not the only thing you ate last night” when I saw her, and yep… It was. She just dropped out of high school at 19 and she’s been to nine different schools due to expulsions, suspensions, etcetera. Her boyfriend is forcing her to go to a prom I know damn well she doesn’t want to go to. You can hear it in her voice. Also, _I’m_ the person she wants comforting her and she’s crying in my arms after her panic attacks, if they do happen. I have no damn clue. 

To top it off, my favorite person told me “she just likes to cause drama and I shouldn’t trust her.” I’m not sure if it’s jealousy or what, but I’m super certain my favorite person isn’t into dating right now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 2, 2022)

It's really hard to love and accept myself when others get angry at me for doing things that are out of my control. I'd love to not have an executive disfunction disorder, but It's out of my control. Those same people who get mad at me and say I'm just making excuses want to tell me I have a "superpower" and they're jealous that I can hyper focus just don't get it. Sorry, but you cant pick and choose what you do and don't accept about me.


----------



## Beanz (May 2, 2022)

i can’t sleep and i have school in 2 hours. also my grandma has to go to rehab for her leg for two weeks or more and my dog is going to freak out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2022)

woke up cold again but ig it's my fault for falling asleep covered in only a throw blanket lol


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 2, 2022)

Not really related to anything that’s usually discussed on here, but I need to share this: I just read in a forum for parents that a mother asked for advice because her kid calls her „stupid mom“. Most people replied that “stupid“ is not a bad word and she should just ignore it. Some even said she should laugh about it. If I would have called my mom „stupid“, that would have had consequences, and I think that is good. People are teaching their kids that being disrespectful is funny. And then they don’t understand why their kids are being rude and aggressive when they’re older.


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2022)

I've been trying to submit an extremely important document for the past 20 minutes and the webpage isn't responding. I hate technology somedays.

*edit*: after a further 25 minutes I gave up and sent it to the department via email. Hopefully they can upload it for me on their end.

*edit 2:* The uploader miraculously worked. It's in! I can move on to doing something more productive with my day.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

I still have to put away my dry dishes and make my lunch, and I have to get ready. I really don't feel like going to school today. 
And my brother is, of course, being annoying. He's nagging me to get ready.  I told him to leave so I could get dressed, and he says: "No, you just wanna talk to your online friends and look at [a name of an 'ooh-la-la' site]." WHAT?!

Edit: I was literally brushing my hair when my brother randomly barges into my room. He accuses me of using the Chromebook (and of course bringing up that particular 'ooh-la-la' site), saying that he heard the clack of keyboards. Excuse me, my dear brother, are you hearing things? He didn't believe me when I said I was just brushing my hair. :/
Again, I really don't want to go to school, I just wanna stay home and watch Poofesure today. :[ I only have one class I like today, that being Science, but my teacher's probably gonna make me take that test that I missed. The remaining classes are Math, History, and Phys Ed... Spare me.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 2, 2022)

School is tiring. I did the best I could. My answers are correct and everything but... there's a rule that our teacher only qualifies the first three-person who raised their answers. I'm always the fifth one to raise my answers... Hah, that rule.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 2, 2022)

I'm sick of this ****. I'm sick of people. Some people need to just shut the **** up already. I don't understand how people can be so damn idiotic, stuck up and annoying...

In other words, working sucks. Can't I just retire now and go live in the rural countryside?

Also, a mosquito bit me last night...


----------



## Gene. (May 2, 2022)

Spoiler



I have a final today worth 20% of my grade, it was meant to be a group assignment, yet all the work was left on me...


----------



## Dunquixote (May 2, 2022)

Spoiler



Another day of my dad lashing out at me because my mom said something to him he didn’t like; he got mad because she told him to move his ladder which was in the way of the car when we got home from grocery shopping. I am so tired of this treatment but there is no escape since i am dependent on my parents still and have no job :/

And now my dad is yelling at my mom :/

I was actually in a decent mood but now am reminded why I never want to leave my room. :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2022)

DPD. My package still stuck in customs. Contacted them (DPD), no reply yet,their Netherlands office that is and iirc it's not a holiday there today. No sign of it being in Sweden, and no invoice for paying custom in my e-mail. Contacted store and they told me to wait til tomorrow and check which is fair but I believe it might be lost


----------



## Ichiban (May 2, 2022)

nah


----------



## moonbyu (May 2, 2022)

i wish i could conversate with people better


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 2, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i can’t sleep and i have school in 2 hours. also my grandma has to go to rehab for her leg for two weeks or more and my dog is going to freak out.


I hate night's like those. They are the worst. It's like a mild case of insomnia, because I normally do fall asleep but I'm sure I only get like 1-3 hours or something. So school and work for that day is super rough. Hopefully you can get some better sleep tonight!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

I think I might be getting obsessed with Poofesure? And I always joke about myself being obsessed when I gain a new interest in something, but this time it's serious. I talk and think about him constantly, write a bunch of quotes from him, have a sudden want to play Wii Sports or Wii Party, etc. I'm willing to wake up (or stay up) during the wee hours of the morning just to squeeze in some extra time to watch his videos. Hell, he might even be influencing my language, which is not great because I'm trying to make sure I _don't_ curse. And now I'm wondering if I'm freaking out for nothing right now.


----------



## skarmoury (May 2, 2022)

Spoiler: tw alcohol



my bf's family had a partly last night w a mobile bar & i embarrassingly passed out in the middle of the party around my bf's entire family
im not fully bothered but i just hope they dont think bad of me LOL

also funny thing but when i woke up i immediately remembered i had a quiz so i panicked HAHAH but i got 18/20 wow :^) stellar


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 2, 2022)

I don't like it when people yell, especially over unnecessary things. I did manage to keep my cool and i feel like i did well today, despite all the crazyness thats happened.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 2, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> I don't like it when people yell, especially over unnecessary things. I did manage to keep my cool and i feel like i did well today, despite all the crazyness thats happened.


I don't blame you. My parents always yell all the time and it bothers me so much.


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2022)

Life is often depressing, disappointing, and boring.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 3, 2022)

My back hurts and mattresses cost too much


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 3, 2022)

I spent ages trying to look for the lever to open the fuel cap on my ute as I've haven't filled it up before...only to release that you have to push on the fuel cap to open it lol.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 3, 2022)

Welcome to another episode of pain! don't you just love it when you can't sleep all night because your body hurts so bad and you can barley even leave your bedside?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 3, 2022)

History subject is so hard GRVJFCTGXBBRC


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2022)

I can’t sleep. My anxiety gets the best of me at times.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 3, 2022)

Work responsibilities make me freak out at the moment. My team leader has been on sick leave for a month now - again. I am new to the department, and now there is no one to really teach me anything. I just have to do the work that I am given and hope I don’t make a mistake.


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Welcome to another episode of pain! don't you just love it when you can't sleep all night because your body hurts so bad and you can barley even leave your bedside?


So sorry for your pain. May I ask where it’s from?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm willing to wake up (or stay up) during the wee hours of the morning just to squeeze in some extra time to watch his videos.


I could not have been more right on this. I've been trying to do that for the past few nights, and of course failing miserably. My first approach was to stay up all night till around 5 AM to watch Poofesure for an hour before my step-mom wakes up for work, but as I was writing about it in my journal I realized just how stupid it was. Why would I make the same mistake of pulling an all-nighter during the weekday? So I set my alarm for 5 AM instead and fell asleep, but somehow I slept through that alarm (and also the 6:30 AM one I always have). Not sure if I'm more mad about me doing something so stupid and probably not worth it, or if it's about me sleeping through my alarms. I think it's a bit of both. (On the bright side, I can quickly skim through the getting-ready part of my day to watch one or two videos of Poofesure right now...)


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2022)

I've just been informed that I have a meeting tomorrow that I wasn't expecting. I'm dreading it. So much.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2022)

Spoiler: just venting



I don't binge eat like I use to but I still have a noticeably unhealthy relationship with food. I always feel guilty when I eat (unless I absolutely need to) because I'm so terrified of gaining all that weight back. at the same time I'm really picky and we don't have much money (lemme rephrase that, my dad is **** with budgeting). I don't fell particularly well even when I do eat healthy, and if what I eat isn't healthy I feel an immense amount of guilt. 

I also still have to try really hard to keep myself from binging because I'm used to having little or no food so when we actually have some I keep wanting to eat as much as possible so it doesn't all go bad. I guess you could say my wild animal scavenging instincts kick in. I also feel really bad when something does go bad, because I remember the times when we didn't have any food and I always tell myself "you'd be happy to have that when you guys have no money." 

but like right now it's 9am and I think eating rn would be reasonable but because I still have body image issues (plus I've felt a lot better physically since I lost weight) I'm basically trying to keep myself from eating until it gets to a point where I can't wait any longer. I don't starve myself but I also tend to just eat whenever I want to (which unfortunately is a lot even after losing all that weight) so it's a constant struggle, trying to decide when and what I want to eat. plus I tend to overeat a lot so I usually feel sick afterward, making me even less likely to go and eat until I have to.

idk I need to get this stuff sorted out ig.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2022)

Contacted DPD, the store and whatnot still haven't heard about my package anywhere. Sadly I don't think PostNord will help anything cause they will probably say the same. Started to believe it is really MIA at this point.

Edit: Store replied and they'll check on it tomorrow... crossing fingers..


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2022)

I feel dead on both the outside and inside.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2022)

when good things happen to good people my stupid monkey brain is always jealous, it ticks me off so much and I really wish it would stop. I don't get angry easily but me being jealous for stupid reasons is one of very few things I'm genuinely mad about. I think maybe it's bc I've had to work tremendously hard for everything I have and I can never seem to get enough credit, so when something amazing happens to someone else out of nowhere it just makes me feel kinda left out, idk.....


also hate that I'm actually in a decent mood rn (well... I was) but I've been half asleep for the last 6 hours and my mind just keeps saying "go to bed" "go to bed" "go to bed", like bro I have things I need to get done or I'll get called out by my dad (and ofc gaslight myself bc why nottttt). not to mention things I _want _to do and have no energy for.


also also still mad that Wii Party is so expensive and I only have like $14 to my name rn when the game is consistently listed at $40+  :,,,,,,,)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


I'm a little concerned, both for you and the fact that I relate to your post. :[

I get jealous easily as well, but I just wanna be happy for people. It's mostly a big concern with my brother, because it's like he's so much better than me; He's smarter, has more friends, gets better grades, and doesn't have speech problems like I do... I wanna be happy for him, but I get jealous instead and take my anger out on him.

I've been so tired all day, I ended up sleeping in History despite my poor efforts of trying to stay awake. I'm sick of people telling me I need more sleep so I don't do it during class. Like, dude, I already know.

And dang, I'm sorry to hear about the Wii Party thing, that must really suck. Hopefully you'll be able to get enough money for the game soon.
-----
My foot hurts but my Phys Ed teacher made me run the trail anyways, which is 1.6 kilometres. :,) I'm also struggling so much in Math, and my family is already getting on my nerves. Like, shut up, I'm tryna watch Poofesure here. AND OH MY GOD THERE'S AN ANT IN MY ROOM-


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2022)

People can't ******* wait two seconds out here on the roads. I'm making a U-turn at an intersection where it's permitted darn it! Do you really expect me to go 30km/h at that turn!?!?!


----------



## moonbyu (May 3, 2022)

my right calf has been hurting a bit. mostly when i walk. i hope its nothing serious.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 3, 2022)

Well my dentist appointment went much worse than I expected. I have a really bad cavity and have two choices... I either lose the tooth or get a root canal. A root canal I heard is INCREDIBLY painful, with multiple appointments, and in total will cost me over $3,000 dollars. Then, when I got back to work, I was completely overloaded with emails and orders despite the past week being incredibly quiet. They hit me hard at my weakest moment. To top it all off, my trainee quit on me today making them the third one in a row. What a hellish day today was. I'm probably just going to say goodbye to my tooth. It's one way in the back and it's just far too expensive and stressful to try to fix it.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 3, 2022)

I couldn’t get anything done today, and I feel like I’ve wasted a day of my life doing absolutely nothing relevant.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)

"oh i did notice, i just didnt care until now, no offense"

That's what my online friend said when I was talking about Poofesure.
I'm not even mad about it, just kinda upset, I guess.
I feel like I'm pushing my interests onto people who, like my friend, don't care...


----------



## Dunquixote (May 3, 2022)

Very minor bother: Still no news on pre orders of limited edition of FE Three Hopes in the US; I saw an artist mention something about it being available to pre order in New Zealand though. I really hope they announce it soon since my mom wants to know what I want for my birthday; I just wanted to know the price so I could see if I could even get it. I have other ideas of what I want if it is too pricey so would love to know asap that way i could order the other stuff in the event it is too much. :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)

I'm scared of growing up and failing as an adult. I feel so unprepared and I'm not doing so well in school.

Also I was typing Poofesure quotes and accidentally pressed CTRL + V (paste) instead of CTRL + C (copy), and I lost all my progress. I don't wanna re-watch the video just to get back the quotes. I knew I should've written it down on paper...


----------



## jiny (May 3, 2022)

i always get blamed for and/or im the reason my parents argue all the time


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm scared of growing up and failing as an adult. I feel so unprepared and I'm not doing so well in school.
> 
> Also I was typing Poofesure quotes and accidentally pressed CTRL + V (paste) instead of CTRL + C (copy), and I lost all my progress. I don't wanna re-watch the video just to get back the quotes. I knew I should've written it down on paper...


Have you tried CTRL + Z? It might restore the stuff you accidentally lost.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Have you tried CTRL + Z? It might restore the stuff you accidentally lost.


Pretty sure it's too late for that, but thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to keep that in mind. ^^

I'm still questioning my gender identity and I'm feeling depressed. I feel insecure, unimportant, and like a burden.


----------



## Neb (May 3, 2022)

Venti said:


> I feel dead on both the outside and inside.


I feel that way a lot too. That feeling doesn’t make you feel bad per se, but it doesn’t make you feel good either. It’s like an overwhelming feeling of neutrality.


----------



## Soigne (May 3, 2022)

my neck hurts so badly i can hardly move it! i thought i pulled a muscle in my sleep or something, but it’s been a few days and it seems to just be getting worse.


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2022)

Neb said:


> I feel that way a lot too. That feeling doesn’t make you feel bad per se, but it doesn’t make you feel good either. It’s like an overwhelming feeling of neutrality.



No, it actually definitely makes me feel bad, lol.


----------



## skarmoury (May 3, 2022)

I’m so incredibly average as a person. I don’t know if this is the definition of lazy, but I just do not have that many interests. Sometimes I feel insecure seeing other people have their own achievements in life, but I can‘t imagine myself having the energy to do the same thing. All I really want to do is enjoy life the way I want to, but I’m scared people will see me as a lazy person.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 3, 2022)

(sigh) trying to stay healthy is starting to get hard. All these junk foods wherever I go keep taunting me. Its like their unavoidable. Now since prices are going up in stores I have to limit how much stuff I can buy.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2022



skarmoury said:


> I’m so incredibly average as a person. I don’t know if this is the definition of lazy, but I just do not have that many interests. Sometimes I feel insecure seeing other people have their own achievements in life, but I can‘t imagine myself having the energy to do the same thing. All I really want to do is enjoy life the way I want to, but I’m scared people will see me as a lazy person.


Don't listen to what others think of you. You remind me of myself when I was going through my dark days of depression.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2022)

I woke-up at 3am and have been lying awake for 2hrs.


----------



## Shawna (May 4, 2022)

It is almost 4AM in my area, and I am wide awake. ._.

Usually, I would not mind this, but I have somewhere to be this afternoon ._.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 4, 2022)

My back hurts so much


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 4, 2022)

I've been feeling really empty and demotivated so far this week


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

I'm so tired, even though I followed my teachers' orders and went to bed earlier (I think I fell asleep at around 11 PM, which is pretty early for me). I know for sure that I'm gonna fall asleep in class, and then get woken up/yelled at/humiliated.
I don't get my step-mom, she asked me if I had breakfast, even though I was literally sitting next to her at the table when I was. Like, what the heck?
And I just looked at my schedule and have a pretty crap day. I have French (bleh), Art (not my favorite subject), Ethics (why is this course in French and at a 10th grade level?!), and English (probably the only decent class today).


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 4, 2022)

I'm really low on energy today. I've been pushing myself and I got quite a bit done, but I'm sitting in a reclining chair and it would be too easy just to take a nap right now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2022)

Had too much Mämmi/Memma(Finnish easter dessert that literally looks like some took a dump in a box lol but it's yum I promise!) and feeling way too full :c

Also no sign of the package, but at least they promised to help me to track it down so that's good!

Also why do some hiragana literally looks like someone who got drunk on sake scribbled all over a table lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm so tired, even though I followed my teachers' orders and went to bed earlier (I think I fell asleep at around 11 PM, which is pretty early for me). I know for sure that I'm gonna fall asleep in class, and then get woken up/yelled at/humiliated.


I would recommend trying to wake up and go to bed/sleep at the same time every day. for example I go to bed every night at 10pm and I wake up around 5am (though sometimes I go back to sleep for a bit longer). I find that my worst energy days are days when I either get to sleep way too late (or early, even) or when I don't wake up til around 10-11am. if that doesn't help then it may be an underlying health issue like a vitamin/mineral deficiency or depression/anxiety.



I have like 8 things I want to do all at once but I'm only one person and I can only do one thing at a time, so my stupid ADHD brain is like "fine we won't do anything then" so I've been sitting here for like 30 minutes just scrolling through TBT and getting absolutely nothing done sjdlfsjdlkfjslk


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> I’m so incredibly average as a person. I don’t know if this is the definition of lazy, but I just do not have that many interests. Sometimes I feel insecure seeing other people have their own achievements in life, but I can‘t imagine myself having the energy to do the same thing. All I really want to do is enjoy life the way I want to, but I’m scared people will see me as a lazy person.


People will always judge. Don't do or not do things because someone might think differently. I do reenactments. I've had a few people who go out of their way to tell me that hobby is stupid, childish, makes me pathetic ect. I never listened to them with that or any other hobby or things I do. I don't do it as often as I used to, but I enjoy/enjoyed to do it when I have the time and I am not going to stop just because of someone's viewpoint.

Society has hammered it in our brain that our career should be what defines us. Which is what most people think of when they say success/accomplishments. Sure a good job is great, but if you can have a decent one where you can live comfortably and enjoy life the way you want to and that makes you happy, than that is what matters.

@xSuperMario64x Do what I do and write a list of what you want/needs to be done. Organize them in way that implies what can be done the easiest, the least/most amount of time, and what seems the most important to get done first. That way if you don't have a lot of time you can tackle one of the quicker things and cross it off the list and so forth.


----------



## moonbyu (May 4, 2022)

restless leg syndrome is killing me..


----------



## Stella-Io (May 4, 2022)

I really hope when my boss said 'I like her but sometimes I want to kill her. I swear she has mental issues' that she wasn't talking about me. Even thou I had JUST left the room. And I know other coworkers will talk about others behind their back/when they aren't around.

Like yeah, I might have undiagnosed mental issues. I might have autism, or ADHD. I might have Covid brain fog from the THREE ****ING times I've prob had it. And before anyone says anythin, I wear my mask. People around me don't. My memory is also shot. But I'm still tryin my best. I'm still working here a year+ later, October will make 2. You didn't fire me when you had the chance. It's not like these mental issues came up later, I've always been like this. I've been 'promoted' a few times already so it's not like I'm a bad worker. I clearly put in the effort and do more than some others. I clearly show initiative to learn. I'm tryin with my stupid *** brain okay.

My brain works really different from everyone else's and it shows in so many coworkers interactions. It's a hindrance most of the time. I've been talked to like a child by one coworker cause she was telling me where some doggie hair dye was. Not that I could say 'don't talk to me like that' cause sometimes I have to be talked to like that. She was basically just saying slowly where it was and was repeating it. Like, it sucks that I have to be talked to like that sometimes cause I'm bad with directions. I need CLEAR CUT TO THE POINT BLUNT direction and conversation. I *need* to be told things clearly. Yeah so does everyone but idk how to describe it. To me atleast, people aren't always clear with that they are saying. To someone like me, if they said that to someone else, they would get it. I wouldn't.

I wish I had an answer as to why I'm like this. But I don't. I can't say 'yeah I have xyz which is why I'm like this'. Even if I had a name/diagnosis for it, that won't sovle all the problems, if any. I don't even know what to tell people how to interact with me. Like a child? Like I'm a dumb***? Cause I am, but I'm tryin.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

There was a Thunderstorm early this morning that woke me up! I had to unplug my stuff before any of them got damaged. This is why I don't like weather like this.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2022)

A certain app isn't working right now, and hasn't been all evening, and I find it very isolating because it's how I communicate with almost everyone in my life - family, friends, colleagues, etc.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 4, 2022)

the water has been off in my building for almost 5 hours and its nearly 5pm. when it initially went off i called the office to figure out what happened and they said it would be 2 hours while theyre working on a leak in the building. i just called back but they have no time estimate for completion anymore, so im worried i wont have any water overnight either :c i really wish i could at least flush the toilet

edit: its finally back on T^T i thought for sure by now it would be out for the night but i suddenly heard the toilet tank refilling and the sinks are working now too


----------



## daringred_ (May 4, 2022)

this person i follow on toyhouse keeps posting these "get to know my ship" nsfw things, and i. it's marked, obviously, so they're doing nothing wrong, i'm the one clicking on it lol, but do people normally think that in depth about their ocs sex lives? or am i just too asexual to get it. i won't get into the categories detailed because i don't think i'm allowed to even mention those here lmao, but it's so... it also feels kind of weird that out all of the characters i've seen (10+) featured on the sheets, not a single one has been outright gay. every other sexuality, including straight, though. hm. could be reading too much into that, but it feels a little... convenient.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

Everything's just going wrong today. My brother was playing a game and he kept yelling and slamming the desk. I told him to stop, then he called me the B-word. Then he kept nagging me, and I was angry so I slammed my door. He got mad about it for some reason, then he yelled at me and called me the same name as earlier.
One of my classmates called me ugly today, and it's such a tiny insult but I still felt pretty upset about it. And one of my school friends kept getting really close to me and making me uncomfortable, and when I told them to stop they got annoyed and said that I was 'boring'. Excuse me?
I have to go see my grandma, but I don't want to. I also have a History test first thing tomorrow and I don't have time to study for it. I saw a cat outside, I thought it was my precious Caramel, but it was just the neighbour's cat. It actually crept up to me, but when I lifted my hand to pet it, it got scared and ran off. 

Edit: My brother just told me that we didn't have to see my grandma, but he said we have to anyways so I would go see her. Listen, I love my grandma, but I just didn't feel like going today. So yeah, I'm mad at my brother for that.
I also wrote in my activity (on a seperate site) about one of my online friends saying that they're the only female Zelda fan I knew, and someone else replies with: "I'm pansexual, does that count?" I don't know if they were joking or stupid. Pretty sure pansexual is a sexuality and not a gender.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

Spoiler: Personal Life Issue



I am so SICK and tired of my parents always keep trying me like I'm a kid and always like a servant. My mom asked me to get her something to drink. I give her water she complains, I give her soda in a small glass, she complains about it being too much, then we got into a heated argument. I just snapped and said "YOU KNOW WHAT STOP ACTING LIKE A BABY BOOMER AND DO THINGS YOURSELF FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE!" Of course that made her more angry and she said "You better watch it mister or else I will do things to you that you will not wanna know"

I just remember going into my room and just punching my pillow out of anger because my mom is being such an ungrateful person. My dad barely does anything to help. All he does is just be lazy around the house and never helps out. He has the nerve to tell me "YOu know why don't you start getting a job" Look I am autistic and I cannot handle stuff like this and its things like this that puts me in a really bad mood. I wish I didn't had to deal with parents who are so ungrateful but sometimes this is the stuff that they do to me that just makes me not wanna be around them anymore.

I am stuck living with them because I don't have another place to stay. I cannot afford a new home. Getting a job has become so much harder these days thanks to the Pandemic 2 years ago and I just can't TAKE much more of this stress. I know this is stuff that I should not let bother me but it happens too often.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 4, 2022)

So I just woke up 1 hour ago, I was doing my daily morning routine, and my same-aged cousin ruined my morning routine. 

My Daily Morning Routine:
- Eat breakfast.
-Open PC.
-Look at my Discord messages.
-Look at TBT.
-Do school work.

That one *"Look at my Discord messages"*. When my cousin saw me looking at Discord, he was like "HEY DON'T DISCORD, DO YOUR SCHOOL WORK!"
It annoys me like I'm not gonna do anything or message people all day because I have so much school work. And I usually look at my Discord to ask my friends how are they today.


----------



## Neb (May 4, 2022)

I sure do love how five years of constant bullying at school and a toxic relationship have completely damaged my ability to socialize. Every day I have to resist the urge of over apologizing to every person I speak or text to. Don’t even get me started on my fear of abandonment. I always have this voice in the back of my head that says most of my friends and acquaintances will cut all contact with me. Only a few people have actually done that, but it’s still enough to make me paranoid.

I would tell my group of therapists this, but they only ask maintenance questions. By that I mean they only talk about things I can do to handle brain chemical imbalances. Whenever I bring up deeper issues they only give me suggestions to calm down. I want to keep seeing them, but it would be nice if they could actually get at the source of the issue.


----------



## KittenNoir (May 5, 2022)

No other staff at work im all alone again


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 5, 2022)

I miss mom. She was too young. I hate cancer


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2022)

I woke-up at 5am and can't get back to sleep, agh. I've a meeting this afternoon that I've been dreading all week. It'll be me, two colleagues, and eleven higher-ups - and I'm not sure I agree with some the views I'm meant to be representing today so that is going to be fun. 

Upside I'm meeting someone for coffee after and she said she'll be happy to listen to me vent.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 5, 2022)

[Removed]


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## daringred_ (May 5, 2022)

went to an appointment that isn't even until next week; apparently i managed to write it down wrong everywhere


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> this person i follow on toyhouse keeps posting these "get to know my ship" nsfw things, and i. it's marked, obviously, so they're doing nothing wrong, i'm the one clicking on it lol, but do people normally think that in depth about their ocs sex lives? or am i just too asexual to get it. i won't get into the categories detailed because i don't think i'm allowed to even mention those here lmao, but it's so... it also feels kind of weird that out all of the characters i've seen (10+) featured on the sheets, not a single one has been outright gay. every other sexuality, including straight, though. hm. could be reading too much into that, but it feels a little... convenient.


being ace is so weird in a world full of allosexual people lol. I'm friends w another furry artist on toyhouse and she has quite a few NSFW YCH and I always look at them out of sheer curiosity and then think "why would I--or anyone else--ever put my characters in these situations?" and then I remember that not everyone is ace. luckily she doesn't post the "get to know my ship" stuff, I would have to draw the line somewhere lmaoo. I guess people are interested in stuff like that, I personally think it's weird and gross but that's just me, no offense to those who do it. 
then again bc I'm ace all my characters are inherently on the ace spectrum so haha 

I personally don't notice representation much bc even though I could technically consider myself to be Achillean I'm also aroace (aka i have to actively look for it, because relationships aren't second nature to me). but I know that representation really matters and seeing an odd lack of openly gay couples is disheartening.


----------



## daringred_ (May 5, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> being ace is so weird in a world full of allosexual people lol. I'm friends w another furry artist on toyhouse and she has quite a few NSFW YCH and I always look at them out of sheer curiosity and then think "why would I--or anyone else--ever put my characters in these situations?" and then I remember that not everyone is ace. luckily she doesn't post the "get to know my ship" stuff, I would have to draw the line somewhere lmaoo. I guess people are interested in stuff like that, I personally think it's weird and gross but that's just me, no offense to those who do it.
> then again bc I'm ace all my characters are inherently on the ace spectrum so haha
> 
> I personally don't notice representation much bc even though I could technically consider myself to be Achillean I'm also aroace (aka i have to actively look for it, because relationships aren't second nature to me). but I know that representation really matters and seeing an odd lack of openly gay couples is disheartening.


i know  i don't mind the YCHs just because i'm not sex repulsed, and i can understand the appeal, maybe, of wanting those of your ocs even if it isn't my cup of tea -- i _barely_ give my ocs sex lives a thought lmao. the whole get to know my ship thing is just So funny though with some of the things they list/describe like _who_ is thinking that much about it and why. i mean, i think most of the ocs involved are paired with her boyfriend's, but in that case i still don't think you need to post it publicly ajskfkfls. 

and the gay thing is. they were mostly same-sex pairings with some poly ones, but like they were all still conveniently bi/pan/straight so that's mostly why it felt kind of convenient. i don't really know how to explain it lol. i hope they don't post another though because i'm just the kind of person who _has_ to look out of some morbid-esque curiosity ahdjfkskak.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2022)

So tired from all this shelving, wish books in Turkish were properly marked up either from start or just whoever marked them up. Just because it's Latin letters doesn't mean you will automatically get the author/title lol.

Also if I could stop getting cringe POV reels on instagram that'd be nice tyvm.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2022)

Today's meeting went worse than I imagined, I am absolutely furious, and my date is ten minutes away.


----------



## skarmoury (May 5, 2022)

I have had a long and rough day today and I'm really tired and so please maam. It is 2:30 in the morning. Calm your child


----------



## Mairmalade (May 5, 2022)

Dreadfully sick for the second time in two weeks. Combination of clogged sinuses, chills, aches, tired eyes, and a sore throat.

Not sure how or where this was contracted the first time, but I visited my parents last Thursday (who were also getting sick at the time), so I imagine this reboot came from that. 

Very sucky.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2022)

Mairmalade said:


> Dreadfully sick for the second time in two weeks. Combination of clogged sinuses, chills, aches, tired eyes, and a sore throat.
> 
> Not sure how or where this was contracted the first time, but I visited my parents last Thursday (who were also getting sick at the time), so I imagine this reboot came from that.
> 
> Very sucky.


Oh no. That sounds awful, love. Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Giddy (May 5, 2022)

Kinda worried over the fact that I might need to get another SD card for my switch as it's nearly maxed out, but I'm confused on how it works to have two sd cards, I guess I would need to switch it out to whatever sd has the memory for a specific game? 
Dunno, its kinda stressing me out.


----------



## tessa grace (May 5, 2022)

Spoiler: small rant about being cheated off of



Im so sick of being cheated off of and the disrespected and belittled by the same people who cheat off of my work
And then i get made fun of for having good grades because i put in alot of effort and being a try hard isnt cool
Like please im either your therapist or your answer sheet
Its never, "hello tessa how are you?"
Its always "hi tessa, can i vent..?"
Or "hi tessa, do you know #4?"


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 5, 2022)

Giddy said:


> Kinda worried over the fact that I might need to get another SD card for my switch as it's nearly maxed out, but I'm confused on how it works to have two sd cards, I guess I would need to switch it out to whatever sd has the memory for a specific game?
> Dunno, its kinda stressing me out.


Yeah mine has already got to that point so I've had to just delete the software from games I don't play as much and reinstall them if and when I want to play them. I'm assuming that you would just need to swap the one card for whichever game's software/savefiles is on it.

I remember having the Wii U with the least amount of memory. So when Smash4 did its last update I didn't have enough memory to patch/download and play the game. I got lucky and had a spare flashdrive/memory unit that held some insane amount of GB and used a usb cord to plug into the Wii U. It was for school, but I reformatted it for my WiiU/Smash and it worked great.

I haven't done it yet, but I've been considering seeing if I can use it the same way I did so with the Wii U.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 5, 2022)

Mairmalade said:


> Dreadfully sick for the second time in two weeks. Combination of clogged sinuses, chills, aches, tired eyes, and a sore throat.
> 
> Not sure how or where this was contracted the first time, but I visited my parents last Thursday (who were also getting sick at the time), so I imagine this reboot came from that.
> 
> Very sucky.


You probably should go for a Covid test. It seems like those symptoms you mentioned are sounding pretty concerning.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2022)

guys it's May 5th and it's still absolutely freezing in this room what the actual ****  
it's only nighttime too so I know it's gonna be even worse when I have to get up tomorrow morning to get ready for my interview, it's always colder first thing in the morning


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 5, 2022)

I feel way too full and i barely ate anything. I hate being this full. Feels bad. I wish you could get smaller portions of food because I cant eat that much.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 5, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> guys it's May 5th and it's still absolutely freezing in this room what the actual ****
> it's only nighttime too so I know it's gonna be even worse when I have to get up tomorrow morning to get ready for my interview, it's always colder first thing in the morning


Same here. When I get up its cold and then later in the day its suddenly hot.


----------



## Neb (May 6, 2022)

I’m completely burned out and I don’t have the motivation to do anything.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 6, 2022)

Someone keeps peeing by the laundry room door.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

It's 3:20 AM and I cannot sleep, I'm literally shaking right now. I also want to watch Poofesure, but it'll surely wake up my family. And there is no way I'm using my earbuds, I'll go deaf when he rages.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 6, 2022)

.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

Just pulled an all-nighter on a weekday, aka when I have school.  Sure, I may _feel_ awake since I'm staring at a screen right now, but I am _positive_ that I'll end up sleeping in class today.
Edit: I decided it was early enough to go downstairs. My step-mom woke up and immediately started nagging me. Like geez, can I eat my breakfast without you ruining it, Melodie? :/


----------



## Giddy (May 6, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah mine has already got to that point so I've had to just delete the software from games I don't play as much and reinstall them if and when I want to play them. I'm assuming that you would just need to swap the one card for whichever game's software/savefiles is on it.
> 
> I remember having the Wii U with the least amount of memory. So when Smash4 did its last update I didn't have enough memory to patch/download and play the game. I got lucky and had a spare flashdrive/memory unit that held some insane amount of GB and used a usb cord to plug into the Wii U. It was for school, but I reformatted it for my WiiU/Smash and it worked great.
> 
> I haven't done it yet, but I've been considering seeing if I can use it the same way I did so with the Wii U.


Yeah, I've been archiving some stuff recently, was just a bit unsure how much data is needed for say like when we get that new pokemon game coming out or any eshop games I've been wanting to play. 
I will at somepoint get another sd card; just have to note down what sd has what. 

Wii u actually looks interesting, or psp looks interesting to buy as well. I need to get a memory card for my wii so i can actually play lets go to the city anmal crossing game


----------



## moonbyu (May 6, 2022)

Spoiler: la la la la la la la la la



my mom is so stubborn! it's freaking me the hell out. she's literally sick with a cold and coughing everywhere but she still insists on doing things! shes barely getting any rest despite everyone telling her to. its giving me hella anxiety!


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2022)

Chapter??:

So that store actually got back to be about that lost package, or what we should call it. Apparently it's customs in Netherlands separately from DPD etc. keeping my package hostage in customs. What is so hard about contacting me to pay customs if needed, or let it go? It's just a vintage suit not a bomb for ****'s sake.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 6, 2022)

I am just. Really sad. And I don't know when the feeling is going to go away.

Also my tummy is upset. Maybe because I'm sad I don't know


----------



## moonbyu (May 6, 2022)

i wont lie... i think i have generalized anxiety disorder. that, or im just extremely paranoid.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 6, 2022)

my entire body is protesting today. It's not like I'm in pain just that my body feels like noodles. Really just want to go to bed and not looking forward to the long day ahead.


----------



## oak (May 6, 2022)

Just waiting to hear an update on something that happened earlier this week and it's got me completely on edge. It's suppose to be good news too but until it's confirmed my anxiety is coming up with endless alternate scenarios.


----------



## daringred_ (May 6, 2022)

i wish my mom would be supportive of me just once. earlier this week, when i mentioned finally being able to take a break today (after going to appointments once a day all week), she just scoffed and was like, "what after going to a few appointments?" as if just getting dressed and going outside doesn't completely exhaust me. just now, i admitted to her that i was kind of excited to 'start' my new volunteer job on monday, and she just started going on about how i should get a real job if i'm that excited even though the process is completely different and a real job wouldn't allow me anywhere near as much freedom or support for my physical/mental health. i thought i was finally making some progress, maybe, but now i just want to cry because even that isn't good enough apparently lol.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i wish my mom would be supportive of me just once. earlier this week, when i mentioned finally being able to take a break today (after going to appointments once a day all week), she just scoffed and was like, "what after going to a few appointments?" as if just getting dressed and going outside doesn't completely exhaust me. just now, i admitted to her that i was kind of excited to 'start' my new volunteer job on monday, and she just started going on about how i should get a real job if i'm that excited even though the process is completely different and a real job wouldn't allow me anywhere near as much freedom or support for my physical/mental health. i thought i was finally making some progress, maybe, but now i just want to cry because even that isn't good enough apparently lol.


While I know this is easier said than done, especially when it's coming from a parent, try not to dwell too much on the opinion of people who think it is okay to undervalue your achievements. If finding the energy to go out daily is difficult for you, and you've accomplished that this week, then you deserve to celebrate that. The only way that things are going to get better is if you go at a pace that works for you. 

Volunteer work is still work and it is a great place to start building yourself up from - especially if the standard 9-to-5 isn't something you are capable of right now. You will be developing the same skills that you would be building in a paid work environment and it should help you to become more confident in yourself and your abilities. So try not to let your mum make you feel as if the work is invalid or not good enough just because it doesn't have as many hours or come with a monthly payslip.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

Chris said:


> snip





daringred_ said:


> snip


this is actually relevant to my life right now as well. just a few days ago (I may have posted abt it here, I think I did) my dad was playing song covers for me that people have posted on yt and he would say stuff like "look this person does only covers and has 150k subscribers" or "when are you gonna start using your degree?" or "why don't you perform anymore?". it's so disheartening to hear a parent constantly be dissatisfied with what I'm doing with my life. it especially sucks bc my dad basically lacks empathy so even though my mom and I both have disabilities he still thinks we're just being lazy and not wanting to do anything. I talked to my therapist abt this yesterday, and the point she brought up was "men [or biologically male people] tend to be go-getters who want to solve problems now, whereas women [or biologically female people] are more willing to take time and process everything before making decisions, and are more attuned to emotions." there are some exceptions, I know, but my dad is one of those people who wants to solve problems now and he wants me to put myself out there right now and have a vocation. but I'm not interested in that, I'm trying to rebuild my mental health and take care of myself right now. only I know what's best for me, and that applies to everyone else; only you know what's best for you. you just have to tune out those who don't care to know the full story and would rather push you into something you can't do, or don't want to do.



anyways enough ranting. I was just bragging abt how my acid reflux stopped when I started taking my meds separately in the morning, and then like 30 min before my interview today I had another episode. I didn't even take both meds yet. idk what caused it but it lasted for about 3 hours and it didn't go away until I took an apple cider vinegar capsule like 15 minutes ago. I'm finally starting to feel better but ugh.

also want to draw but I'm feeling really tired and kinda under the weather so I might just go lie down for a bit. I hate feeling this way so often, it's annoying.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2022)

I just heard that Covid Cases are starting to go up in New York and I'm concerned about my sister and my other family members who live there. This is why I hate spring. The pollen is making people sneeze and of course causing Covid to spread around more easily. According to the News Media this could be potentially the 5th wave. 

As the old saying goes "Pandemics are often stopped when enough people just follow the rules" sadly in today's society that doesn't seem to be the case. There are more people still being anti-mask/anti-vaccine and there are those trying to lie about being vaccinated just to get inside when they are feeling sick. It makes it difficult to tell who is vaccinated and who is not. Ever since the Mask Mandate has been dropped this has becoming more problematic. Its like a repeat of last year when the Delta Variant came and everything went haywire.


----------



## Dinosauuur (May 6, 2022)

My Instagram account has been banned for "buying followers and likes" and I haven't done any of that. My account is on private and the only people that follow me are people I know. I haven't even posted anything to like/had any new followers for about the last year. Furthermore there dosent seem to be a way to contact them about it so it's just really frustrating.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

Just like I predicted, I slept in class. All of them, actually. Luckily, my teachers didn't seem to mind too much.
I almost fell asleep in Math class! I guess the lesson was pretty boring... My teacher seemed to be in a good mood, because she just said a hearty, "Are you dozing off, [my name]?" She's usually very strict and would've blown a fuse if she caught me sleeping in her class.


Spoiler: Mentions of Drool? Just a Fair Warning



I also drool in my sleep, so when I wake up at the end of class, I have a puddle of drool in my face mask. Gross.


I did an evaluation in French to test my French-speaking skills, I guess. I hate those evaluations, I get so fricking stressed about it. I don't think I did too bad, but my teacher said that I should talk louder next time.
I'm very worried about some of my online friends because they seem to be very down lately, they say I shouldn't worry about them but I can't help it...


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 6, 2022)

My ear training is not going so well right now which is kind of bothering me. On the other hand I enjoy playing guitar and learning music so much that it fills my heart with joy every time I think about it. 

I’ve met a couple friends today, and one of them didn’t seem to mind me. Well, she did, maybe it was just me. It’s a long story, but she seems to get along better with others. I tried to keep her only for myself, but it didn’t work (that sounds very manipulative, but I was just trying to be a good friend). Every single person I want to become closer friends with, just finds someone else whom they like better. I tried to avoid this this time, but here we go again …


----------



## peachsaucekitty (May 6, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Croconaw (May 6, 2022)

Being an extrovert with social anxiety basically sucks. Idk what it is. I was asked to hang out with a group of friends (maybe 4 or 5) and on one hand, I want to do it because I’ve never done anything like it before but on the other hand I’m not sure how I’d feel in a public setting hanging out with 5 people at a time. I don’t know what I’d do if it’s too much for me and I’d feel bad saying anything about it. Maybe I’d feel better if it was like 3 people but I think 4 or 5 could be overwhelming for the first time I hang out in a group. 

I know I should probably do it because i need to get over myself and do it eventually. I can’t just _not_ hang out with friends at all.  It’s just new to me and i don’t even know what to expect. I feel like i’d just stand there or make things awkward and i’d be the person just tagging along. Idk. I’m probably looking too much into it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Just like I predicted, I slept in class. All of them, actually. Luckily, my teachers didn't seem to mind too much.
> I almost fell asleep in Math class! I guess the lesson was pretty boring... My teacher seemed to be in a good mood, because she just said a hearty, "Are you dozing off, [my name]?" She's usually very strict and would've blown a fuse if she caught me sleeping in her class.
> 
> 
> ...


This reminded me when I feel asleep in computer class. I was feeling so bored that I actually fell asleep because I had nothing else to do and I had to wait until the Bell rings for the next class. The teacher shook me and said "You're suppose to go to your next class" and I just said "Oh okay uh sorry I just feel asleep" and she didn't seem to mind that.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Being an extrovert with social anxiety basically sucks. Idk what it is. I was asked to hang out with a group of friends (maybe 4 or 5) and on one hand, I want to do it because I’ve never done anything like it before but on the other hand I’m not sure how I’d feel in a public setting hanging out with 5 people at a time. I don’t know what I’d do if it’s too much for me and I’d feel bad saying anything about it. Maybe I’d feel better if it was like 3 people but I think 4 or 5 could be overwhelming for the first time I hang out in a group.
> 
> I know I should probably do it because i need to get over myself and do it eventually. I can’t just _not_ hang out with friends at all.  It’s just new to me and i don’t even know what to expect. I feel like i’d just stand there or make things awkward and i’d be the person just tagging along. Idk. I’m probably looking too much into it.


I can relate to this. I am extremely chatty and outgoing but anxiety destroys me in the hours/days leading up to meetings with unfamiliar people and the bigger the group the worse it will be. Based on my experience, I would suggest just going for it. If you've any anti-anxiety medication or anything else that you use to manage physical symptoms, then take them before you go.

Social settings like this are often only scary  the first time, or the first couple of times. Once you get used to the company it will become easier. Often the anticipation and the scenarios you imagine in your head are far worse than the reality.


----------



## azurill (May 6, 2022)

I am so frustrated, angry and confused. I don’t get why they have to change things that work perfectly fine and change them to be so complicated. I basically had a panic attack this morning . I don’t handle change well especially such drastic change that had no warning .


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

I think one of my biggest peeves is when people associate cute/cartoon/etc things with being immature. like really bro. I think having that kind of mindset is immature tbh.


----------



## moonbyu (May 6, 2022)

my intrusive thoughts are getting worse. sometimes i just want to bash my head against a wall because of how bothering it is. i hate it. this always happens whenever a family member gets sick


----------



## peachsaucekitty (May 6, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> my intrusive thoughts are getting worse. sometimes i just want to bash my head against a wall because of how bothering it is. i hate it. this always happens whenever a family member gets sick


that happens to me too, and i hope the your family member gets well soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

I have a really bad headache, it's honestly prob a migraine at this point. feels like someone is squeezing my head between their palms  
I should probably just go to bed, my headaches always feel better once I get some sleep.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think one of my biggest peeves is when people associate cute/cartoon/etc things with being immature. like really bro. I think having that kind of mindset is immature tbh.


Enjoy what you like. I already said it before somewhere not too long ago, but I've been mocked for participating in Civil War reenactments. Things like that it's stupid/silly, pointless, that it's not the real thing so I'm pathetic, ect. And I bet none of them would be able to do the hardcore camping that it takes, carrying 30 pounds of gear and wool in summer heat, ect.

The people who get caught up on some random person's hobby and or likes is the one who should be questioning their own morals. Focus more on your own life and less on some stranger that does not impact you in the slightest lol. Bottom line, just forget them. You can't change their hardheaded opinion.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

Somehow I ended up falling asleep and awoken to my brother yelling at me. He just wanted me to take the dog out, which I guess was a good enough reason to disturb my sleep. I wasted a bunch of time and probably don't have time to watch Poofesure like I wanted to. 
My memory is so crap, I can't remember anything that happened before I fell asleep. Why did I sleep, when did I sleep, did I even eat supper? I guess no more all-nighters if this keeps happening...


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2022)

Just emotional and crying.  I miss my mom, bro :[


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think one of my biggest peeves is when people associate cute/cartoon/etc things with being immature. like really bro. I think having that kind of mindset is immature tbh.


As long as it's not creepers loving outright baby cartoons and does NSFW stuff I agree with you. I've seen way too many NSFW diaper furry things for this lol.

And yeah love what cartoon you want!


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 7, 2022)

Tomorrow will be "Mother's Day" and I don't have a mother. It means that she already passed away...


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2022)

This dumb person in a discord server, basically pointing out everyone in public where/if they post wrong rather than telling it nicely and/or properly writing it out in rules/faq. Or at least send us in a DM, I think most people do wrong especially when it's not written out and just acting like a dumb parent is not the way you do... sorry just needed to get that out because they are really stupid even though the others there are nice. 

(related to a pogo server i'm in btw so nothing tbt or other related)


----------



## Soigne (May 7, 2022)

there was a really bad storm last night so i spent about an hour in the basement & our power has been off for like 12 hours now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> As long as it's not creepers loving outright baby cartoons and does NSFW stuff I agree with you. I've seen way too many NSFW diaper furry things for this lol.
> 
> And yeah love what cartoon you want!


yeah NSFW stuff w kid themes is just gross. but I can't even count all the times that I've seen people be like "oh this one is aimed at kids and this one is more mature" and then claim that they are in fact an adult even though they like kid's stuff. nobody should have to defend what they like (unless ofc it's downright creepy/pedo-like).


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah NSFW stuff w kid themes is just gross. but I can't even count all the times that I've seen people be like "oh this one is aimed at kids and this one is more mature" and then claim that they are in fact an adult even though they like kid's stuff. nobody should have to defend what they like (unless ofc it's downright creepy/pedo-like).


Yeah, I agree fully if you like a cartoon/comic etc and you're not acting creepy about it I don't see why someone should get judged at all and no need defending yourself either.

I definitely like "kids series" and stuff and I don't hide that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2022)

adhd episode 5: the executive dysfunction strikes back!!

I want to take a shower and eat something but instead I'm just lying here on my bed doing nothing :,,,,,)
also hesitant to shower bc as usual it's cold in this room and I don't want to freeze lol


----------



## Shawna (May 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think one of my biggest peeves is when people associate cute/cartoon/etc things with being immature. like really bro. I think having that kind of mindset is immature tbh.


Saaaaaameeee


----------



## tessa grace (May 7, 2022)

i'm pretty sure i have food poisoning. i've gotten practically no sleep and i'm really dehydrated from all the pain im in and strong symptoms


----------



## daringred_ (May 7, 2022)

love being victim blamed. 

last night my brother had a go at my mom over text, decided he was no longer going to pay her rent, and never apologized. today, my mom and co. went out shopping, and he conveniently waltzes into our house with his girlfriend right after. i hear him going through our food again because that's all he ever comes up here for and call downstairs, "Do you really think you should be here after the way you spoke to mom?" and he tells me to frick off (but the not censored way lol) and calls me a bunch of other cuss words, so i point out how he doesn't even pay rent anymore despite already being given a discounted rate and he's like "Yeah because I don't fricking live here" "Then why are you in our house?" Cue more gross name calling and swearing and him calling my sister and loudly demanding they all come home. Then he left before they even showed up? I genuinely felt scared being in the house with him, which isn't the first time, and wanted to burst into tears. 

Anyway, mom and co. do show up a few minutes later. I explain what happened and finally cry and they basically tell me I should've just kept my mouth shut and tried to compare me to him when I a) have always paid rent and constantly lend them money I never get back and b) apologize within hours if I do call them a Super bad word, and it's only happened once in the last several years lmao. My mom was like oh if you had done this it would be no different which is a total lie and I hate that she refuses to admit how differently she treats us to him and, regardless, I would never waltz into my siblings' home violently insulting them and making them feel unsafe.

I just-  Genuinely, i wish he'd never been born. Idc if that sounds mean, it's true.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> adhd episode 5: the executive dysfunction strikes back!!
> 
> I want to take a shower and eat something but instead I'm just lying here on my bed doing nothing :,,,,,)
> also hesitant to shower bc as usual it's cold in this room and I don't want to freeze lol


okay it onyl took like an hour and a half but I finally took a shower lolllll
but I still haven't eaten and taken my meds, responsibility is hard


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 7, 2022)

I'm fricking grounded for the whole weekend, because my brother was being a total A-hole and I snapped at him. Thanks a lot, dad. I was actually looking forward to the weekend, and you ruin it. And if you're wondering how I'm typing this, I'm just a rebel.
At least I'm not mad at my step-mom, but that's probably gonna change. Tomorrow is Mother's Day, I wouldn't want to be mad at her on such a day.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> This dumb person in a discord server, basically pointing out everyone in public where/if they post wrong rather than telling it nicely and/or properly writing it out in rules/faq. Or at least send us in a DM, I think most people do wrong especially when it's not written out and just acting like a dumb parent is not the way you do... sorry just needed to get that out because they are really stupid even though the others there are nice.
> 
> (related to a pogo server i'm in btw so nothing tbt or other related)


Okay I don't know what's wrong with this person but obviously they didn't get why I posted wrong, I did not ask for raid help I just wondered if someone did randomly which I don't mind I was just curious. They should just add certain stuff to their FAQ properly and not hide it a news post.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 7, 2022)

i want to curl up with a blanket and sleep.


----------



## xara (May 7, 2022)

the way my mother literally chased me out of my own apartment lmao. she says that screaming and crying and storming around and slamming **** makes her feel better, and i know she’s mentally unwell, but she genuinely makes me feel unsafe in my own home. i didn’t even get to have any of my dinner because of this, and now i’m just hiding out in the garage until i feel it’s safe to go back upstairs.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 7, 2022)

I just spent so much money on buying healthy food and now I am starting to get broke. Not only that but I have to re-apply for Food Stamps because the system thought I was making "too much" money when I don't have a job.


----------



## Soigne (May 7, 2022)

24 hours without power im having so much fun


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2022)

I wanted to do dishes today but honestly I'm not comfortable doing any kind of cleaning while my dad is home 
kinda sucks though bc he doesn't go back to work til Monday. idk maybe I can wash some of them in my bathroom so I don't have to leave the room.


----------



## xara (May 7, 2022)

Spoiler: hhm



not me thinking about leaving tbt or at least going on a hiatus again. i talk about how wonderful this community is and how tbt has become a safe space of sorts for me a lot, and all of that is true, but i don’t feel like i’m important here, or like i even belong. i’m just sorta here, and i hate that. the urge to just up and leave is strong rn lol. i just wanna feel like i actually matter to someone, idk.

also, love that the one time i actually speak up and let someone know that something they said was hurtful, they immediately start ignoring me afterwards. like, bro... did not need this. i am so, so tired.


----------



## oak (May 7, 2022)

xara said:


> Snip


I promise no one thinks you're unimportant here on tbt. You definitely matter to a lot of people I'm sure! Plus you're like one of the main characters if this website was a tv show.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 7, 2022)

xara said:


> snip





Spoiler



I feel you. I've definitely felt the same way at times, where I'm just another user here and if I was to leave tomorrow, nobody would care I was gone. Even if that's only our perception of things, sometimes we can't help but feel that perception is reality.

For what it's worth, I feel that you are a valued member of the community and lots of people do care about you here. I know I enjoy seeing you around and seeing your posts on here. Though ultimately, whether you think you should leave or just take a hiatus or do neither, that's up for you and you alone to decide. Just do what is best for you and your mental health.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 7, 2022)

@xara I agree with Oak. I know that I enjoy reading your posts whenever I hop by here. There are definitely members here who aren't that active, but that's not the case with you. You engage with the community here and are well known. Your posts are always interesting, funny, and or heartwarming. At least I think so! You're a great person and there are many here who would agree with that.

I feel like I've gotten to know you a bit better since I've become more active and I enjoy your presence/company on these forums. Now if you feel you need to recharge yourself and back away from the site/social media, we all understand, but you will be missed.


----------



## azurill (May 7, 2022)

@xara I have definitely enjoyed reading your posts. You would be missed but sometimes you do need to take some time to recharge. You need to do what is best for you. I have felt the same at times and a little break sometimes helps. Agree with @TheDuke55 you are a great person.


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2022)

xara said:


> - snip -





~Kilza~ said:


> - snip -



I agree with everyone else.  Both of you are _really _important to me and I would be sad if either of you left (though that decision is entirely up to you).  So many of my TBT friends from the past have already left, and losing you two would be hard.  I've really enjoyed our time spent talking and playing NH together, Xara, and I feel like I have a connection with you too, Kilza, because I have family in Florida that likes the Lightning hockey team, and also because we've played Smash a lot together.  _not to mention you're both super cool and friendly people_. You're both super kind to everyone as well. I think that goes without saying though.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 7, 2022)

@xara if you quit then I wont be able to finish


Spoiler: this 🥺


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

Alright I don't know what is going on here but @/ xara I really wish you'd stay


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 8, 2022)

xara said:


> snip


Xara, you are definitely important here. Reading your posts is honestly a treat because you try to find the positives in life despite the struggles you're going through. To me, you're becoming one of the TBT icons around here for all the things you've done for the community and for spreading good vibes all around. However, I totally understand if you need to take a break from the forums for whatever reason that may be. It's okay to feel down. We're all human and experience different emotions at different times. Life is not perfect. Things do get tough every once in a while and in some cases, spiral out of our control. What I'm saying is that a lot of people will miss you. Whenever I think of TBT, I think of you and many others that have contributed to the community. Don't forget the kindness you've spread to others, xara. We'll be sure to remember it for a long time!

Sincerely,

Your fellow Poliwag member, Shellzilla_515.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2022)

@xara ilysm bro I'll really miss you if you leave


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2022)

I miss having a normal sleep schedule.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 8, 2022)

I lost my 3DS.  I can't remember where I left it, but if it's outside and it rains, I'm totally screwed.

Aside from that, I feel like my weekend was totally ruined and wasted. My dad said I could use devices from 3 PM to 9 PM yesterday, but it was pointless. I hardly got to do that because I was so busy with chores and I went to two different people's places. And my dad is telling me to be 'grateful' with his 'generous offer', but I was so busy I couldn't even enjoy it.

And my family's just being a pain in the butt, especially my dad and brother. I don't wanna go downstairs 'cause then I'll have to face them.


----------



## pottercrossing (May 8, 2022)

Life. I have serious self-esteem issues, I have no friends, my parents don't care about me and my mental issues, my stepmom's having a baby in three months and she and my dad haven't been married for a year yet, etc. I'm just so done.


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2022)

I promised my supervisor that I would submit a draft of my research plan for the next three months by tomorrow morning. It currently sits at 150 words. Arguably I should have _at least_ 500-1000 words before I show her even a rough/incomplete draft. This will be a long evening.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 8, 2022)

I don't know how but I woke up with a headache despite not having one when I went to sleep. How is this possible? That should be illegal. It still persist even after two meals and some water & Gatorade. Normally I would just sleep off the headache since I would get it at night from playing too much Skyrim on the TV, reading small text. But it's midday here and I can't go to sleep. I feel like I can't do any hobbies either like playing video games, listening to music or drawing since that might aggravate it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2022)

GUYS i JUST SPILLED CHOCOLATE MILK ALL OVER MY DESK _AGAIN_ YOU CANT MAKE THIS **** UP


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> GUYS i JUST SPILLED CHOCOLATE MILK ALL OVER MY DESK _AGAIN_ YOU CANT MAKE THIS **** UP


Omg I'm sorry ;___; I hope everything's fine! 

I spilled sparkling water all over my laptop keyboard some months ago, it turned out okay but some keys are a bit wonky so it spell stuff wrong lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 8, 2022)

Spoiler: Not in a good mood



I was feeling a little moody today. Admittedly, it was something over a little small, but it highlights how my parents simply downplay my emotions when I'm feeling down. Whenever I feel a little angry, my dad scolds me, as if he doesn't do that himself. A few weeks ago when my dad was driving, he was absolutely fuming in traffic. I get a little angry too when other drivers get reckless, but it's a small drop in the bucket compared to him.

Here's another one. I rarely cry. Whenever I do, even if it's just a tear, my mom straight up tells me to stop and says that I should toughen up. Moreover, she tells me that I'm being "too sensitive" and that "people won't want to hang out with me". So you're saying I should not have any emotions at all? You don't want me to act like a human? Do you think I should be happy all the time? Just get yourself a robot son if you don't want me like this. It really hurts having my feelings invalidated. I want to cry, but my mom will just tell me to stop and bottle it up. I feel dead inside. Perhaps I should've stayed home and not gone on a car stroll with them...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 8, 2022)

xara said:


> Spoiler: hhm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you need anyone to talk to, you can DM me. You remind me of myself last year when I was having thoughts of leaving TBT so believe me I know how you're feeling.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Omg I'm sorry ;___; I hope everything's fine!
> 
> I spilled sparkling water all over my laptop keyboard some months ago, it turned out okay but some keys are a bit wonky so it spell stuff wrong lol


it's okay, it didn't get on my keyboard this time (last time it did and cleaning was awful lol)
it did get on my mousepad tho which sucks, I'll prob have to put some soapy water on it


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's okay, it didn't get on my keyboard this time (last time it did and cleaning was awful lol)
> it did get on my mousepad tho which sucks, I'll prob have to put some soapy water on it


Oh yeah I can imagine, it was hell cleaning my laptop dry ugh D:
I've gotten water on my pad, no stains really but takes a bit to dry


----------



## xara (May 8, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @xara I agree with Oak. I know that I enjoy reading your posts whenever I hop by here. There are definitely members here who aren't that active, but that's not the case with you. You engage with the community here and are well known. Your posts are always interesting, funny, and or heartwarming. At least I think so! You're a great person and there are many here who would agree with that.
> 
> I feel like I've gotten to know you a bit better since I've become more active and I enjoy your presence/company on these forums. Now if you feel you need to recharge yourself and back away from the site/social media, we all understand, but you will be missed.





azurill said:


> @xara I have definitely enjoyed reading your posts. You would be missed but sometimes you do need to take some time to recharge. You need to do what is best for you. I have felt the same at times and a little break sometimes helps. Agree with @TheDuke55 you are a great person.





Venti said:


> I agree with everyone else.  Both of you are _really _important to me and I would be sad if either of you left (though that decision is entirely up to you).  So many of my TBT friends from the past have already left, and losing you two would be hard.  I've really enjoyed our time spent talking and playing NH together, Xara, and I feel like I have a connection with you too, Kilza, because I have family in Florida that likes the Lightning hockey team, and also because we've played Smash a lot together.  _not to mention you're both super cool and friendly people_. You're both super kind to everyone as well. I think that goes without saying though.





Alienfish said:


> Alright I don't know what is going on here but @/ xara I really wish you'd stay





xSuperMario64x said:


> @xara ilysm bro I'll really miss you if you leave





VanitasFan26 said:


> If you need anyone to talk to, you can DM me. You remind me of myself last year when I was having thoughts of leaving TBT so believe me I know how you're feeling.


thank you guys so, so much. i’m honestly, uh, a little embarrassed that i posted that, but i genuinely appreciate you all taking the time to respond so much. i think i’m a bit too tbt obsessed to ever leave permanently (at least not anytime soon), but i definitely might go on a slight hiatus or something. i’ll still probably post and check in multiple times a day since like i said, tbt obsessed lmao, but idk. i’ve got a lot of big life changing decisions coming up, and i really think i need to get my head on straight. these last 7-8 months have ****ed me up a lot, and i do be struggling, but i appreciate you guys more than you’ll ever know. thank you. 



oak said:


> Plus you're like one of the main characters if this website was a tv show.


the way this actually made me smile lol. thank you so much, oak. <3



~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much, kilza. for what it’s worth as well, i’d definitely care and notice if you ever left tbt, too. you’re one of the most iconic members on here imo, and plus, you’re a fellow bellflower and poliwag. we’re friends for life, man. 



_Rainy_ said:


> @xara if you quit then I wont be able to finish
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this 🥺
> ...


 RENEE?????? I’M GONNA CRY STOP I’M NOT WORTHY OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL ART. 



Shellzilla_515 said:


> Xara, you are definitely important here. Reading your posts is honestly a treat because you try to find the positives in life despite the struggles you're going through. To me, you're becoming one of the TBT icons around here for all the things you've done for the community and for spreading good vibes all around. However, I totally understand if you need to take a break from the forums for whatever reason that may be. It's okay to feel down. We're all human and experience different emotions at different times. Life is not perfect. Things do get tough every once in a while and in some cases, spiral out of our control. What I'm saying is that a lot of people will miss you. Whenever I think of TBT, I think of you and many others that have contributed to the community. Don't forget the kindness you've spread to others, xara. We'll be sure to remember it for a long time!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your fellow Poliwag member, Shellzilla_515.


thank you so much, shellz.  and in response to your post, i am so, so sorry that your parents downplay your emotions like that. i know how awful that feels; my parents do that to me, too, and yet are huge balls of anger and rage themselves. it really does suck. but you absolutely have every right to have feelings and express them, and you most certainly have the right to cry. nobody has the right to tell you to bottle up your emotions; not even your parents. it’s not healthy. your feelings and responses to how people make you feel are so, so valid, no matter what anyone says.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

@xara 

Pinging you since it's a large post... And if you feel you need a hiatus, definitely take one and since your account will always be here you can always come back. Glad you feel better


----------



## daringred_ (May 8, 2022)

want to preface this by saying i'm aware other people's relationships aren't my business and that i know 18 isn't the age of consent everywhere, but this is still-

there's this person i've commissioned and sort of talked to on toyhouse who turned 19 just over a week ago. today, she posted art celebrating her 1 year anniversary with her 21 (soon to be 22) year old boyfriend, meaning he started dating her right after she turned 18 and subsequently _probably_ knew her before that for some time. he's drawn a lot of explicit NSFW stuff for her before, and he's the one she did those NSFW "get to know my ship" things i mentioned previously, with his character often having, um... less "normal" bedroom interests and stuff if you get me. creeps me out that there's a good chance he was discussing and drawing that sort of stuff with/for her while she was still a minor or at least conveniently right after she came of age. i'm only a year older than him, and the thought of doing that myself just-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2022)

doing dishes is really hard when my psoriasis is flaring up bc the heat from the hot water makes my hands itch/hurt  
I at least got about half of them done, thank goodness. I'll have to do the other half tomorrow.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 8, 2022)

I had a specialist appointment this morning over the phone and I said to him that I had been to another specialist in between times and he seemed kinda offended lol. It never crossed my mind that I should’ve asked for a phone consult since he lives in a different city but I kinda wish I did because the two specialists I’ve seen have opposite opinions.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 8, 2022)

My weekend that I was looking forward to? Wasted and ruined. Hopefully next weekend will be better. But it won't be, because that's when the funeral is scheduled..... Also, my back hurts A LOT.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 8, 2022)

Spoiler: This might get long as I'm typing it



How am I ever suppose to get the job I've always wanted if I'm not even strong enough to do it..
I've always wanted to be a professional organizer who cleans out people's garages and obviously you would have to be very strong to do that because there's lots of heavy things in garages
I just hate the progress I'm making on my weight-lifting journey
I hate how I need to go outside to weight-lift because my family is so fricking judge-mental of why I even like doing it
I hate how hard it is the get the vitamins and nutrients I need from food because I'm vegetarian and most of the nutrients I need are in meat, and I wish I wasn't such a picky eater
I hate how I can never get to eat all the fruits and veggies and other healthy food I want because my parents just buy the food that most people eat and most people in my family love eating junk food so then buying junk food it is because it's cheaper and easier since so many people eat it 
I'm just getting nowhere fast doing this
can't go to the gym to workout just stuck being weak forever trying to get stronger this is so hard doing this when I can't do all those routines and like pretty much everything else people recommend for getting stronger arm muscles
I'm sick and tried of being judged and criticized for weight-lifting and being stereotyped for why I even do it
"Oh you weight lift? pfffft what do you wanna be a body builder?" no I don't really and I don't wanna be buff I just enjoy doing it and I just want to be able to lift heavy things on my own for once in my life. I'm sick and tired of being weak and skinny and looking helpless and I'm sick and tired of people being like "oh do you need me to carry all that heavy stuff for you? That doesn't really look like it's nice on your skinny back" leave me alone already I'm not a baby I can carry my own things, you think I like being like this? 
This just really sucks I just hate this...


----------



## nyx~ (May 8, 2022)

I had a sore throat the past two days so I took a covid test and tested positive :/ I'm glad my only symptom is a sore throat but this is terrible timing with stuff going on with school to have to quarantine...


----------



## tessa grace (May 8, 2022)

EchoNyx said:


> I had a sore throat the past two days so I took a covid test and tested positive :/ I'm glad my only symptom is a sore throat but this is terrible timing with stuff going on with school to have to quarantine...


Oh no get well soon! Keeping you in my thoughts over here <3


----------



## vinnie (May 8, 2022)

My parents think everything i say to my younger brother is "mean." he was upset about something, so i told him that it wasn't a big deal. i said it casually with no attitude or rudeness in my tone. my mom then says, "don't be mean to him." how was that mean?! i swear she babies him because he's the youngest. everything i do or say is always "rude."

edit because forgot to add this: i went into his room to explain what i meant, and he was just like, "i don't know why you're still talking." i explained why i didn't want to play the game he wanted to play, and he goes, "ok bye." extremely rude. i feel like no one in my family takes me seriously or gives me any respect. I'm a human too, i have feelings. being spoken to rudely hurts me.


----------



## Shawna (May 8, 2022)

I tried texting my mom for Mother’s Day, but the message didn’t go through. ._.

According to my dad, she was having issues with her phone.  I just hope my mom understands, and realize it’s these issues fault.

She can be very high maintenance and ***** about me not giving her enough attention. -_- ;-;


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 8, 2022)

The sudden urge to watch Poofesure is strong, but I don't have enough time to do that right now.  It really sucks, because I was so busy this weekend I didn't have much time to do that. Guess I'm pulling an all-nighter like I did a few days ago. 
Also, I cannot stand my family. For once, I'm kinda excited for school so I can stay away from them, at least for a quarter of my day.
Something happened between me and my brother earlier, I don't wanna go into too much detail, but we fought physically...


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> - snip -



Hey, I just wanted to say that that's a really cool dream you have with weight-lifting and everything.  Don't let what others say keep you from achieving that.  Just keep at it and don't give up.  If you develop your muscles pretty well you'll be ahead of even me to be honest.  One of the most important things I learned from my trainer in the brief time I spent with him working out last year is to not give up when lifting weights until your muscles fail, as that's how you build them.  Lift, have them fail, put the weights down, finish your workout, consume protein (even from a vegetarian diet), and repeat.  You can do this.  I believe in you.

---

I'm just crying again because I miss my mom.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 9, 2022)

I think I figured out why the inside of my ankle has been sore ever since I had surgery. I saw the xray of my ankle today and the screw goes right through my fibula and tibia, so much so that breaks through to the inside of my ankle. The screw poking through is probably the pain that I've been feeling in that area lmao


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 9, 2022)

i made myself a nest on my floor while i wait for my mattress cover to dry and I'm underneath my comforter thats still warm from the dryer and I'm stuck. I cant move because its just too comfortable. one of my rabbits have come to sit on top of me and i just don't care. I've worked 50 hours this week and i didn't take my meds today which makes me feel extra sleepy.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 9, 2022)

Sometimes, I think that my whole existence or life is just a dream. Like this is just a dream of a person or whatever. I don't know... I just feel that... Unexpected things happened to me recently...


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2022)

Tenosynovitis flare-up. I've so much paperwork to do today and my body responds with pain before we even begin.

Also, petty complaint, but it's raining. Today is the one day I needed it to be dry weather! The mohawk cannot survive this volume of rain and humidity. I've a public event to go to tonight where I need to make a good impression. Higher-ups I've not personally spoken to yet will be there, including people from the team I'm joining this week. I also invited the girl I've been seeing recently as my date and she let me know we are likely to run into her flatmate tonight too because it turns out they work in one of our labs. The pressure is on and my ability to resist the bar will be tested. Having to wear my hair flat will impact my confidence, as bizarre as it might sound! Hm, after writing it all out like this maybe the rain is not really the reason I'm anxious after all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2022)

may 9th and it's 49 degrees outside. I'm so disappointed in ohio rn.

my dad wasn't kidding when he said the weather will suddenly flip like a switch: it'll be cold the first half of May and then suddenly it's 86 degrees and 100% humidity every single day


----------



## visibleghost (May 9, 2022)

i decided to pick up a shift on wednesday because i have almost nothing to do in school but like. i'm busy with being mentally ill so i'm low key like "i should not pick up more shifts bc i gotta do x disordered behavior for hours every day" BUT i also need money and work is a good distraction and keeps me on my feet and things like that. so idk. i'm a little Ambivalent abt it all.


----------



## Croconaw (May 9, 2022)

You can talk about your own infractions? Cool, I’m just glad they expire if you get a point, lol. I’d hate to have points built up over the course of a few months or years.


----------



## jadetine (May 9, 2022)

I know it's terrible to start the day off complaining, but last night was hellish. 9PM: My poor lil girl tripped and fell on her teeth running in the hallway and we had to rush to the ER (they think her mouth is fine, but her teeth are definitely not in the same alignment and I am dreading the dental visit this morning). This is after we had driven for 3 hours to get home, so we were already tired. My son was freaking out, too, and didn't get any positive attention because we spent so much of the day admonishing him for bad behavior. Everyone was dragged to bed after midnight on a school night! On top of everything, the smoke alarms decided to go off at 4AM.
I am so drained and I just want everyone on Earth to be happy and healthy. 
(And all that on my birthday sheesh).


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2022)

So, I got an e-mail response from Dutch customs.... Guess what it was some copy-paste crap about me needing to contact the courier, which the store I purchased from already did, and the courier replied to store that I had to contact customs myself. So yeah I did, it just goes around like that. I honestly lost all hope of ever getting that package honestly and if it doesn't move soon I'll have to contact that store, again.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 9, 2022)

My co worker called in sick and my work asked if I can help out today with her client and my response was to stomp my foot like a little kid. I'm exhausted and she needs a lot more care than I can give. I ignored the text while i drove to work. when I got there they sent a message saying they are sending someone which the client doesn't like, but its for the best. I feel over worked as it is. I already work from 8-6:30 and my entire body feels like its protesting. Someone else can deal with all of that work it feels bad saying that, but I'm just done.

i feel nauseas now. My breakfast isnt settling in my stomach.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 9, 2022)

People at my workplace are dropping like flies. The 3 people I trained recently to take over my account I've been backing up for like half a year now have all quit. Last week someone on the other side of our department quit. Today someone on the other side of the department also quit. The sister of the coworker who quit has also been out since Thursday so she could very well also quit this week. It's such a **** show... I'm tired of covering the work of 3 people.


----------



## moonbyu (May 9, 2022)

Spoiler: i love shrimp yumyumyum (disclaimer: long-ish vent. might delete later)



i'm so uninteresting and useless and boring. it hurts.
i don't have a job, i don't have any extra-curriculars, i'm in terrible shape, i don't have any special or hidden talents (or at least any that matters), i barely go out, i'm not smart, i don't have that many friends, i don't know how to do hair or makeup, my diet is dogcrap, i can't even keep up a conversation... i feel like im taking up space sometimes. i feel like i've wasted my life. bothers me a lot. ughhhh. its getting harder to find reasons to keep going nowadays. i feel like im self pitying a lot lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2022)

I haven't had an appetite at all today. I've been awake for almost 8 hours and all I've eaten was a soft pretzel, and I forced myself to eat that not long after I woke up. only thing I've been able to eat is little pieces of candy. nothing sounds good to me and I feel like if I make myself eat again I might feel nauseous. my mom asked if I was developing an eating disorder (she's worried bc she was anorexic as a teen and it did a lot of damage to her health), I really hope I'm not bc this isn't the first time I've had a day with no appetite at all


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 9, 2022)

Spoiler



I feel like I don't belong here. I only know a few select users who are around my age, everyone else I know is an adult. I feel like I can't relate to anything. And I'm here posting stuff like "my brother is annoying" or "I couldn't watch Poofesure today" while other people have real reasons to be upset. I feel selfish, I guess.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2022)

^ not being able to watch poofesure is a very legitimate reason to be upset bro don't be too hard on yourself (I'm serious)




I'm still mourning my cat who died in Oct 2018, it still hurts just as much now as when it happened


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> - snip -



Just because your problems aren't as bad as others doesn't make them invalid.  Your brother sounds like he doesn't treat you very well.  Kind of reminds me of my older sister (who I don't talk to anymore), only reversed.  I was always setting the bar for being good-natured in my family while everyone else was always arguing and fighting.  It's never selfish to feel bothered by things like that, as those problems are entirely valid.  I do hope your brother can at least try to see things from your point of view.  Feel better soon, friend.  

---

I'm tired, depressed, and just done with today already.  I can't even work right now and everyone, including my family, keeps one-upping me today.  Can we just skip to tomorrow already?


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> You can talk about your own infractions? Cool, I’m just glad they expire if you get a point, lol. I’d hate to have points built up over the course of a few months or years.


I feel you, I got in an infraction back in July for posting a song, in a song thread.  It was because I didn’t put any text.  However, I’ve seen a lot of posts with just a song link


----------



## Gene. (May 9, 2022)

this headache I got  I had so much left to do today, but I guess i can make time for a nap


----------



## vinnie (May 9, 2022)

I was going to have spring conditioning for marching this afternoon, but it was canceled. I had everything prepared and was heading out the door when I got the text that it was canceled. it was a valid reason, however. I'm just frustrated that I was literally ready and excited to go for once and it gets canceled. :')


----------



## duckvely (May 9, 2022)

took one of my math finals today and spent like 30 minutes stuck on one problem, just now realized what i was doing wrong >>


----------



## Nefarious (May 9, 2022)

Trying to complete the series 5 amiibo set feels like how pulling one's teeth out would at the moment. Bought a card from someone in a FB group, they told me that it was a NA card, and what they sent was a EU/PAL instead; shot an interest offer to someone on there last night and once I came back from work right now, they already sold it to someone else. This is all just stressful as all hell. I hope Nintendo never does another stupid set where half of the cards are SP and only includes 1 in each pack.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 9, 2022)

My step-mom is rummaging through my closet. Well, I think 'rummaging' is too nice of a word. She was going through my closet while I wasn't there. Now she's making me get rid of a bunch of stuff, including half of my plushies because I have "too much". It sucks that I have no say in this because I'm just a kid.
I wish she would let me do it myself, so I can choose what goes and what doesn't. And also because I don't wanna sit here while my step-mom says, "do we keep this?" then proceed to throw it away regardless of what I say.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2022)

I have a headache now bc I was crying abt my cat earlier and it won't go away


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2022)

My aunt is terminally ill and the stress has ruined my grades. I’m barely keeping up with the two classes I’m taking. My therapist offered to send the college a note to drop out for the term and I’m really tempted on doing it.

Also my therapist said that I should set boundaries with people so I’m less likely get flashbacks from that relationship. The problem is I don’t know how to establish those without sounding weird.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 9, 2022)

Irrational thoughts go away... go away...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 9, 2022)

My step-mom was yelling at me and being really hurtful in general. I wanna cry right now, but knowing my luck she'll barge into my room or call me downstairs; If she sees me crying, she'll call me a baby and yell at me. God, she can be a real ***** sometimes.
I'm really forgetful and I need things repeated to me, and my family doesn't seem to realize that, so they get mad about it. I just wish they were more patient and understanding with me...


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

I want to order a commission from someone on DeviantArt, but things are really complicated right now concerning her, and I do not want to upset a close friend of mine who was a victim of her back in 2019. ;-;


----------



## Croconaw (May 9, 2022)

So a group of people at my job were making a nonsense tiktok video and they tried to get me involved. I said no and that I didn’t want any part of it. I find out today the people who were involved are in trouble. I guess I’m marked safe from this bull****.


----------



## King koopa (May 9, 2022)

It's not much, but my dad might have covid. He got a test yesterday and the results didn't come back yet and I'm REALLY hoping it comes back negative so I don't miss school again. This would be the second time if it comes back positive (first time was in December of 2021). All of us have our vaccine and booster, but still


----------



## KittenNoir (May 9, 2022)

I have not slept well the last 2 days and I’m in so much pain with a migraine that I can’t move. I’m just lying in bed hoping it goes away


----------



## daringred_ (May 9, 2022)

crappy sleep T0T was totally wiped by 10PM, and i knew it was too early and i'd only wake up at 1AM, but i went to bed early. lo and behold, i'm up at 1AM and can't get back to sleep. ugggghhh why is my brain obsessed with being awake at night !!


----------



## Croconaw (May 9, 2022)

I noticed that with all of my friendships, I seem to be putting more effort in than the other person. I wish I was better at keeping it more equal, but I’m not sure how I’d even go about that. I feel like I’m bothering people every time but I reach out them. Not all the time, but occasionally it does cross my time. Most of the time, it turns out to be okay and it was all in my head. I might just go to sleep and sleep this off.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 9, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> crappy sleep T0T was totally wiped by 10PM, and i knew it was too early and i'd only wake up at 1AM, but i went to bed early. lo and behold, i'm up at 1AM and can't get back to sleep. ugggghhh why is my brain obsessed with being awake at night !!


I have the same problem. Not the exact time, but I need to fix my sleep schedule. You should definitely try to get at least 4-6 hours of sleep. 7-8 is ideal. I know with me it's going to take some time for my internal alarm clock to adjust to a better schedule. It doesn't happen overnight and may take a week or more for me to get used to 6-7 hours of sleep.



Croconaw said:


> I noticed that with all of my friendships, I seem to be putting more effort in than the other person. I wish I was better at keeping it more equal, but I’m not sure how I’d even go about that. I feel like I’m bothering people every time but I reach out them. Not all the time, but occasionally it does cross my time. Most of the time, it turns out to be okay and it was all in my head. I might just go to sleep and sleep this off.


I feel this. With some of my friends if I didn't put as much effort in than nothing would happen and we'd never do anything. I eventually let some of them go since it was so one-sided and I always left with a negative feeling. Which should not be the case when spending time with someone you want to call your friend.

I'm sure your friends don't mind about helping you out, listening, and being there when you need it. That's what part of being a friend is also about.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 9, 2022)

My legs are so itchy oh my goodness 
Adjusting to shaving again is not going so well


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 10, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I noticed that with all of my friendships, I seem to be putting more effort in than the other person. I wish I was better at keeping it more equal, but I’m not sure how I’d even go about that. I feel like I’m bothering people every time but I reach out them. Not all the time, but occasionally it does cross my time. Most of the time, it turns out to be okay and it was all in my head. I might just go to sleep and sleep this off.


I can relate. I realized at some point that I should just stop putting in too much effort, and wait for them to do something. If they reach out to me, good. If they don’t, they seemingly don’t want to spend time with me. I have a friend that I met some months ago, and I was her only friend in town for a while (she moved), but then she found other people she’s more interested in. She’s not showing any interest in me anymore, and so I stopped thinking about her and showing interest in her. I used to have a very one-sided friendship, and it ruined me at the time. I get attached to people quickly, so as soon as I notice the friendship is one-sided, I end it to not have trouble doing that later.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2022)

I think current events are heightening my fear of pregnancy
Maybe my fear of something happening that would lead to that is irrational, but damn
Having parents that see stuff like that as "A gift from God" that someone has to make the most out of sure doesn't help lmao


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 10, 2022)

I was just calming down for the night after not feeling mentally good for the whole day until I suddenly smell smoke and I can smell it all the way from my room when the windows and doors are shut, I feel so paranoid to know where it's coming from(or rather is the house burning down?) so I go outside in the middle of the night barefoot in the cold with nothing but my flashlight and I don't see anything outside
please tell me it's just the smell of the oven because someone burnt pizza earlier or maybe my dad was barbecuing something earlier or it's the neighbors barbecuing and It's far away
I hate the smell of smoke more then any other scent in the world because smoke comes from my worst fear
now I feel even worse how am I ever suppose to sleep now or even calm down


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 10, 2022)

I woke up at 4:40 this morning, and I saw this as my golden opportunity to wake up so I can watch a bit of Poofesure. Unfortunately, I fell back asleep and probably have time for just one video. :[


----------



## xara (May 10, 2022)

i feel like total **** rn lol. my stomach is upset, and i’m nauseous, and i have no idea why.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2022)

Allergies, my package being lost I think.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 10, 2022)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think current events are heightening my fear of pregnancy
> Maybe my fear of something happening that would lead to that is irrational, but damn
> Having parents that see stuff like that as "A gift from God" that someone has to make the most out of sure doesn't help lmao


Not sure if it helps at all, but I don’t think you are being irrational at all.

As someone who has been pregnant before, and plans to try and be pregnant again, it is really scary to me too.

There’s certain states in the US I definitely won’t be going to, because they just won’t be able to properly treat me if I become pregnant with a _wanted_ pregnancy, if something should go wrong (a woman in Texas had to be airlifted out of the state because she was having a miscarriage and it went badly, but the doctor’s didn’t know if it was legal to save her life - because the procedure is the same as an abortion. And they arrested a woman that had a late miscarriage, based on no actual existing law - just because they suspected her of having an abortion and so charged her under no law)

And pregnancy, in much of the US at least is extremely dangerous (we have a very high maternal mortality rate - 3x that of the UK for example, and worst among industrialized nations, and some states are much worse than the US on average) and can have a lot of detrimental health effects that last for life.

Sorry, I don’t mean to make it seem more scary. But this has turned into my what is bothering me. And this all is bothering me a lot lately too. (Yesterday politicians in multiple states even mentioned that banning plan b, birth control pills, or even condoms was also on the table. there have also been politicians saying they want to go from this to allowing states to once again ban gay marriage and interracial marriage).  And I wonder if we will have to move to a new country to find a safe place to raise my daughter. I don’t want to leave my home, but I feel like I can’t risk my daughter and her future. And it is pretty scary.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 10, 2022)

I usually work on cross stitches when I'm helping w these concerts bc as the stage master I spend a lot of time sitting between pieces, waiting to open and close doors and whatever else. but today I somehow don't have my pin cushion so despite having everything I need for cross stitching I don't have any needles at all and I'm pretty upset abt that.

I guess when they go on break I can run to the dollar store and get some sewing needles. I still don't know how I managed to take out the pin cushion and leave everything else in the bag. I just assumed everything would be in there since it looked like it was all there 

in the meantime I have nothing to do but do stuff on my phone and I hate being on my phone constantly.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2022)

People adding "-core" to literally every style/aesthetic these days like.. bruh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 10, 2022)

One of my online friends is being creepy. They keep telling me that they want to see my brother's face, and eventually I told my brother about it. He said no, and I reported it back. Despite that, my friend keeps being persistent. They also called my brother hot and implied that they wanted to date him.


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2022)

dunkin coffee is always such a hit or miss
today it was a miss <\3


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> One of my online friends is being creepy. They keep telling me that they want to see my brother's face, and eventually I told my brother about it. He said no, and I reported it back. Despite that, my friend keeps being persistent. They also called my brother hot and implied that they wanted to date him.


i reccomend you ghost/ignore them. internet safety is really important and teenagers are highly susceptible to dangerous/creepy people. be careful <3


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 10, 2022)

Anyways whatever that smell last night was is gone now

What's bothering me now is I must have slept in a bad position last night because my rib cage(or possibly my stomach) now hurts very bad and it feels like I got jabbed in the ribs by something ugh


----------



## vinnie (May 10, 2022)

I got broken up with.  Super fun to be in love with someone who doesn't feel the same on their end of the relationship.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 10, 2022)

upon closer examination of my cross stitch kit, I fear that I've put colors in the wrong places. specifically, I have multiple "gold" and "rust" colors, and I think I have some of them mixed up bc they're so similar and the kit itself doesn't give any indication of what color is actually what, they expect you to just be able to sort the threads by color yourself. I can't restart bc I've already poured about 5-6 hours into this kit.

I mean I think the cross stitch will still turn out okay but ugh this is so frustrating  ig that's what I get for paying $4 for a cross stitch kit lol. I'll be more careful with my color sorting next time.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 10, 2022)

I had a pretty bad day at school today. 

Also, it's _really_ hot. It's 24 degrees Celsius! And it's May too, I can only imagine what summer will be like. I'm guessing 30+ degrees or even 40+.


----------



## moonbyu (May 10, 2022)

im so awkward..! i need to get better social skills..


----------



## Franny (May 10, 2022)

i think my therapist & therapy office are ghosting me and its making me upset. she hasnt responded to my texts in two weeks and the office never replied to the voicemail i left, and i even called them during their normal business hours. im so upset. i dont want to have to move therapists, i like her a lot and dont want to do the whole "heres my problems" shebang over again.


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 10, 2022)

Not too serious, but I ordered a pizza and at least 3/4ths of the peperoni was burnt.


----------



## Soigne (May 10, 2022)

gah i'm so worried about this grad school application


----------



## xara (May 10, 2022)

vinnie said:


> I got broken up with.  Super fun to be in love with someone who doesn't feel the same on their end of the relationship.


oh no, vinnie.  i’m sorry, that sucks. i know it hurts right now, but you deserve so much better than that. stay strong, love. <3


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Gene. (May 11, 2022)

Cannot sleep,, way too anxious


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2022)

My throat hurts and the feeling won't go away despite taking medicine and drinking lots of water for it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 11, 2022)

I turned in my two weeks with this person because going there was too much for me and they completely took me off the schedule with her right away. I called my office and they told me that they try to take you off as soon as possible so I guess they already had somebody who wanted to work for them. I'm a little bummed though because I didn't know that the last time i was there would be my last day. I didnt get to say goodbye even though I know that it's for the best. I might have a replacement for my saturday's which will be much nicer hours without me having to take over time just to get my 40 hours at a much more chill place which I am looking forward to, but it feels weird that they did that so fast. I thought two weeks meant two weeks that's what I had to do with this one person that i worked with that i just didn't like at all. I wish they had pulled me right away with that person because going there was horrible.


----------



## Neb (May 11, 2022)

I don't know why I'm still holding out on one person I considered an internet friend. I had a crush on them a few years ago and after I confessed they made a public post saying "why would I be interested in an ugly guy I barely know?" (this was before I came out as nonbinary). They acted like nothing happened for over a year. Then when we talked about the toxic relationship I was in they said "it hurts doesn't it" and have ghosted me since (it's been a little over a year now).

It's obvious they're a nasty person I shouldn't be interacting with. The three year friendship was one sided since I was the only one reaching out. And yet I still have a little part of me that wishes they would reconnect. I should just let it go, but I don't know how. Does anyone have advice about this? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Shawna (May 11, 2022)

My brother is going crazy in his room.  Bro, it’s 2:05AM .-.


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2022)

Neb said:


> - snip -



Honestly, if that's the last thing they said and they've ghosted you for over a year, I would drop them as a friend.  Just them saying that alone to me would be enough to make my blood boil.  When people do that they're trying to relate to you, but in a negative way.  They're just saying that their experience was bad and that you now know how they felt because the same experience has now happened to you.

I hate people like that.  Just because someone may have experienced something you haven't, doesn't give them the right to make you feel bad.

Also the fact that they called you ugly would be enough for me to drop them as a friend.  This person clearly isn't worth your time.


----------



## skarmoury (May 11, 2022)

so.
election season, huh?
I wonder how many people here are aware of the recent elections in a certain part of the world, lol.

I won't comment on it bc im tired asf, all im gonna say is that it's probably gonna get crazier from here, for better or for worse. Who knows.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> One of my online friends is being creepy. They keep telling me that they want to see my brother's face, and eventually I told my brother about it. He said no, and I reported it back. Despite that, my friend keeps being persistent. They also called my brother hot and implied that they wanted to date him.


Update on this, I told them about it. (It happened yesterday after I made that post, but whatever.) They apologized and said that the reason they said all that was because they were 'joking' and 'bored' and 'lonely'. It seems like a pretty lame excuse to me, but they just wanted to talk with my brother, so I guess they're off the hook.

On the contrary, today's gonna be a sucky day at school. I have Phys Ed first period (spare me), I have to stay in at lunch to finish a French evaluation, and knowing my luck I probably have Math today (and I didn't do my homework for it).


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2022)

Chapter ??:

Store replied to me, they're gonna start a case on Friday should it not have moved before that. I know customs are slow but they literally just lost it.


----------



## skarmoury (May 11, 2022)

irl friends are annoying me bc they keep fighting with obviously immature people instead of letting it go. maybe its just me and my low energy, but im too old for petty high school drama. if anyone persistently annoys me i just ignore them. i'll stand my ground ofc but if they wont listen and continue being a bother then i just won't bother at all.


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2022)

All good now.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 11, 2022)

Another [Redacted] day...


----------



## moonbyu (May 11, 2022)

nvm!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 11, 2022)

I absolutely suck at video games, it's not even funny. I was playing Wii Sports earlier and I kept losing. What the heck happened, I used to be a pro at tennis!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 11, 2022)

When I saw this video on YouTube it gave me flashbacks of my past friends who did this to me. I mean its just.....hurtful to watch:


----------



## Soigne (May 11, 2022)

having a really hard day for some reason? i can't work it out. having a bit of a drink tonight which is probably not the best solution, but it is what it is.


----------



## pottercrossing (May 11, 2022)

I finished performing in a production of the Pirates of Penzance last night, and I'm experiencing major PSD (post-show depression) right now, you can't even imagine how much I'm crying. But I'll be working on a production of the Yeomen of the Guard with mostly the same people in 4 months, so not all is lost, but still, it's _4 MONTHS _without doing something that makes me happy :'(


----------



## Beanz (May 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Update on this, I told them about it. (It happened yesterday after I made that post, but whatever.) They apologized and said that the reason they said all that was because they were 'joking' and 'bored' and 'lonely'. It seems like a pretty lame excuse to me, but they just wanted to talk with my brother, so I guess they're off the hook.
> 
> On the contrary, today's gonna be a sucky day at school. I have Phys Ed first period (spare me), I have to stay in at lunch to finish a French evaluation, and knowing my luck I probably have Math today (and I didn't do my homework for it).


um so i think you should stop talking to this person which i know will probably be difficult. you said that this was an online friend so im assuming you have never met this person before. i don’t think calling your brother cute or hot was a joke plus didn’t you tell me he’s 13?
——

anyway im trying to do a public works project on my town in nl. i want to have a fountain, two benches and two street lamps by each other but it’s not working out


----------



## Croconaw (May 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I absolutely suck at video games, it's not even funny. I was playing Wii Sports earlier and I kept losing. What the heck happened, I used to be a pro at tennis!!


Ugh, same with Mario Kart. I sucked at racing. In Mario Kart Wii and 8, I was part of the Battle Masters clan, though. I was amazing at battling, but my racing skills were average at best. The morale is that you won’t be good at everything.

What’s bothering me? My connection was faulty on my last two Madden 22 online matchups and I was credited a loss even though the game wasn’t over. Oh, well. The connection seems to be fine now. It might be the weather?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 11, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Ugh, same with Mario Kart. I sucked at racing. In Mario Kart Wii and 8, I was part of the Battle Masters clan, though. I was amazing at battling, but my racing skills were average at best. The morale is that you won’t be good at everything.


Same here. I was never good at Mario Kart either and as matter of fact I am not a big fan of Racing in general and whenever I see it in games where it makes you have to be in 1st place just to beat a mission to progress through the story it really frustrates me.


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> When I saw this video on YouTube it gave me flashbacks of my past friends who did this to me. I mean its just.....hurtful to watch:


I am sorry to hear that... ;-;
But it is nice to see another Dhar Mann fan ^^

Nothing is really bothering me right now, but I wish I was asleep XDDD

I hate irregular sleep schedules.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 12, 2022)

Tired of seeing Seth Rogen in so many things. Also not looking forward to his version of Darkwing Duck





Also this joke would work if it wasn't in a current Disney movie.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 12, 2022)

I‘ll have two weeks off from work from Monday on. Someone asked me to stay over for the first two days. I don’t really want to (I don‘t really sleep well away from home), but I’m doing her a favor. I mean, I like her, but I just want to relax at home. I’m planning on coming late and leaving early.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 12, 2022)

I miss my older brother and Caramel (my cat). I mean, thankfully they're not _dead_, but I wish they still lived in our household. I miss having a cat in the house, and my older brother would've loved Switch Sports...
And I just don't wanna go to school today. I wish I can stay home and play video games instead, but alas that is not the case.


----------



## daringred_ (May 12, 2022)

people's seeming refusal to comment on fics. really gives the impression that they just take them and writers for granted.


----------



## moonbyu (May 12, 2022)

sometimes i feel that i should have just kept the rose- coloured glasses on :/ ignorance is bliss, after all.


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2022)

I've just had to cancel my birthday celebrations because I'm having surgery instead.


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2022)

Hit my head on a book cart (I was bending down putting my phone charger in the wall outlet and the cart were just above it)


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)

I still have a sore throat and bad cough.


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2022)

Venti said:


> I still have a sore throat and bad cough.


Hopefully it's not COVID ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)

Shawna said:


> Hopefully it's not COVID ;-;



No, it's not.  I used an at-home self-test kit and did it thoroughly, and the result was negative.  It's just allergies.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 12, 2022)

Chris said:


> I've just had to cancel my birthday celebrations because I'm having surgery instead.


This happened to me on my 18th birthday. I don’t know what kind of surgery you’re getting, but I hope everything goes well!


----------



## moo_nieu (May 12, 2022)

my water was cut off again Dx i just want to make food

edit: its already back hoorrraayyyyyyy


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 12, 2022)

This is pretty nit-picky, but I heavily dislike the new Miis for Switch Sports. I really wish Nintendo brought back the old Miis instead. I'm not gonna go into detail, especially since I practically wrote an essay about this. I told my dad about it, and his response was: "You'll like the new Miis more once you unlock more clothing." Which really irked me, because he really thinks that I dislike them because of the _clothes_.  Then I told my brother about it, and he said: "I mean, they were used for three consoles. It's about time they changed it up." Correction, two consoles and a handheld. Now I'm wondering why I'm getting so worked up for something so minuscule...


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> This is pretty nit-picky, but I heavily dislike the new Miis for Switch Sports. I really wish Nintendo brought back the old Miis instead. I'm not gonna go into detail, especially since I practically wrote an essay about this. I told my dad about it, and his response was: "You'll like the new Miis more once you unlock more clothing." Which really irked me, because he really thinks that I dislike them because of the _clothes_.  Then I told my brother about it, and he said: "I mean, they were used for three consoles. It's about time they changed it up." Correction, two consoles and a handheld. Now I'm wondering why I'm getting so worked up for something so minuscule...


I thought there was an option to select from the Old Miis.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 12, 2022)

My mom had to go back home today. Feel extra bad because she got a cold a couple days ago and she's still sick, and flying while sick is not fun at all

Blah


----------



## Neb (May 12, 2022)

TW: Family death 



Spoiler



My aunt died of liver failure at the age of 62 today. She was unconscious while it happened. I stayed at home and took care of the dog while one of my moms went to see her. We knew she wouldn't be alive for more than a few months, but it's still sad. It's comforting that she went peacefully though. This reminds me that I'll have to be ready when my parents and grandparents inevitably go. It's a hard thought to grapple with at times.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)

Neb said:


> - snip -



I'm so sorry to hear, Neb.  Both of my aunts are still alive, but my mom is gone, and it's really hard to deal with loss like that, especially when it's someone that was close to you.  If you need anyone to talk to about it, my DMs are open.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 13, 2022)

I'm feeling sad even though I really don't have a reason to feel this way. I just want to cry


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

Shawna said:


> I thought there was an option to select from the Old Miis.


Yeah, but it only changes the heads, I was sorta thinking of fully bringing back the Miis. But hey, I guess you can't be picky.


Neb said:


> TW: Family death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm so sorry to hear that. Losing a family member is hard. It's good that your aunt passed peacefully, much like my uncle and grandfather have. Sending my love and prayers for you. <3
-----
I can't believe I'm going to a funeral tomorrow on a Saturday, in uncomfortable black clothing and 30-degree weather. Blah.


----------



## Beanz (May 13, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to a funeral tomorrow on a Saturday, in uncomfortable black clothing and 30-degree weather. Blah.


I'm also going to a funeral tomorrow, not sure yet if I can handle it mentally cause I haven't been to a funeral in over a decade and historically I haven't taken people's deaths very well :,,,,,,)



Spoiler: tw?



I think the death of my grandpa back in January has kinda given me trauma in a way. now I'm worried about losing everyone in my life, even my pets and especially my mom. I spend a lot of time just worrying about losing them. one of my cats is already 9 years old and I just constantly wonder how much longer she has. my dog is only 2 years old and I worry about losing him. I think losing my cat Daisy in 2018 when she was only a year and a half old and was perfectly healthy just a few days before really ****ed me up.


----------



## moonbyu (May 13, 2022)

i feel like the odd one out of my group sometimes.


----------



## nyx~ (May 13, 2022)

My covid symptoms just won't go away ugh. I started showing symptoms last Friday and was supposed to go back to school yesterday but here I am still at home coughing and going through boxes of tissues...I just hope I feel better by my birthday next week ;-;


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 13, 2022)

My dad is so stubborn. He failed to fix the chair and what happened was I was going to sit on it and then I fell to the ground. I'm okay for the most part but I am very angry with my dad for not fixing the chair. He tried to play the victim saying "Oh you should checked to see if it was safe" when that is just being in denial because he should've known that the chair wasn't fixed and could've at least given me a warning before it happened.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2022)

Windows Update. Stop asking me to restart when I hardly got it booted up, ffs.

Also yeah had to email that store and ask them to start a case with this package. On the other hand two other ones seems to be on their way so that's good.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 13, 2022)

the gas station was out of gas


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2022)

Wish this DVD I really want would get printed again or just be easier to purchase. Not gonna pay overprices from some scam used stuff-site :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2022)

I can't tell if I'm hungry bc I actually need to eat or if it's boredom hunger and I really wish I knew so I could decide whether or not I need to eat  

I often forget what time I eat in the morning/afternoon so idek how long it's been lmao


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 13, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't tell if I'm hungry bc I actually need to eat or if it's boredom hunger and I really wish I knew so I could decide whether or not I need to eat


I just chew on sugar free gum to help me stop thinking about food. Yeah one of the hardest things about being healthy is trying your best to eat the right food and of course struggling to get that food in stores because its expensive. So I know how it feels like when trying to find food that is good to eat and not the bad ones.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 13, 2022)

Another co-worker is leaving... are you kidding me... I really hate the thought of not having an income while I look for a new job, but honestly, I don't think I can take much more of this place. This is the absolute WORST I have ever seen it here. They can't keep anyone.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

Spoiler: Long Text



I had a really bad day at school today. Math class went pretty okay, except that our teacher was rushing the class 'cause she was impatient. I know that we're getting our standardized tests soon, but sheesh, give us more time to solve the problems at least.

Gym was just awful. We had to run the trail (the interior part) twice, which I guess is equal to the 1.6 kilometres that our teacher wants us to run. But I had to keep stopping 'cause my calves were hurting a ton, and then I realized that I was one of the last to finish the trail. I freaked out knowing that I wouldn't be able to catch up, and I hyperventilated (which doesn't go well when you're already out of breath from running). One of my classmates passed by me and called me a loser, then they took a log and put it in my way, I had to move it and a branch scratched my leg. I ended up getting 21 minutes, which is 10 minutes more than my usual time. I felt so ashamed. I was on the brink of tears, so I had to skip the second half of class to go to Mediation.

My friends didn't talk to me much during lunch, even though I was visibly upset. I felt so invisible. And one of my "friends" walked up to me and asked why I was ignoring them, and I said that I wasn't. A few minutes later, they come back and just stare at me, which just made me uncomfortable. I said: "So are you just gonna stare at me, or are you gonna say something?" They just scoffed and walked away. I'll admit, that did come off as a bit rude, so I'm also at fault here.

English wasn't much better. We're doing a film noir project, and part of it was to take pictures. My team-mates asked me if I was ready, and I said no. They ignored me and I followed them to get the costumes. I kept telling them that I wasn't all there today and that we should do this on Monday, and again they ignored me. I just went back to class and slept. When they came back, they said: "Why did you bail us, [deadname]?" I ignored them and walked away.

French was kinda easy I guess, but we have to write a _texte explicatif _about an organ. I got distracted by making some posts here on TBT and playing Tetris. I was very unproductive. There's no way I'll be able to write this paper.

So yeah, today was really sucky. I'm so glad I'm back home now.


Edit: I told one of my online friends about it, and they just replied with: "Well, what can I say? Today is Friday the 13th..." Seriously? I'm practically pouring my heart out to them about my crappy day, and they just make a stupid comment like that. It doesn't matter if it's that specific day, I'm sure it would've happened regardless.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 13, 2022)

I just feel so exhausted and cranky I got like no sleep all week because my family thinks it's cool to wake me up 

Why do I need to waste time doing these stupid tests the high-schoolers need to do at the end of the school year to prove how much they've been learning, seriously this is high school work??? This looks like second grade vocabulary words why do I need to waste my time doing this I have better things to do


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2022)

I have a lot to do this evening but I'm so tired I just want to go to bed already


----------



## Stella-Io (May 13, 2022)

At what point do I know I've bitten off more than I can chew? At what point do the people around me at work realize that and tell me?

I'm just so ****in stupid, I'm too stupid to do more than the minimum that a job requires of me. I keep wanting to learn more and be able to do everythin but I'm too much of an idiot to be able to do it right. I hear it in the way people talk to my face and one time what my boss might have said about me behind my back when I left the room. I keep messing up, I'm not smart and I have **** memory. I keep making simple mistakes that cost time and stress. Because of my bad memory I ask things and people get annoyed and bothered with me cause they've told me that before, or that I should have had common sense to know the answer. I just get overwhelmed and stressed out. I keep tryin and mess it up. At what point do I just stop kidding myself and stop tryin? At what point do I accept that I'm just a stupid **** who needs to stop tryin to do everythin? That I'm not going to progress to anythin better and that I'm nothing more than a low level worker who can sometimes not even do the bare basics.

I'm not going to amount to anythin, I have no skills or talents and tryin to be better doesn't work.


----------



## Soigne (May 13, 2022)

gas is so expensive


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2022)

I realized that I have to control envy and jealousy. It doesn’t happen often, but it does happen sometimes for me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

My dad keeps urging me to play Switch Sports online, but I can't. It's because when I got my Switch Lite (the first indicator that I can't play it), I made a new account. That means the account I originally created on my dad's Switch is different than the one on my Switch Lite, and the original account doesn't have Nintendo Online, but the new account does. And of course, my dad immediately thinks this means that the Parental Controls on my Switch Lite don't work, so I have to tell him that they do and prove it, but he's still not convinced.  I've been trying to find a way to have the same account on both Switches, but the only option I found is to transfer my own account onto my dad's Switch, which means I can only have the account on one Switch.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 13, 2022)

.


----------



## allainah (May 13, 2022)

Shawna said:


> I feel you, I got in an infraction back in July for posting a song, in a song thread.  It was because I didn’t put any text.  However, I’ve seen a lot of posts with just a song link


I got an infraction for posting a PICTURE that had a curse word in it, but blocked out using symbols like &#$#* and I've seen like 5 people so far since actually type out curse words and put *** between and nothing happens to them  Infractions are just jokes to me now


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 13, 2022)

I want to go for a walk or something but it is freaking freezing here today  it's not even that cold or the middle of winter yet, but it feels like it


----------



## Gene. (May 13, 2022)

this is kinda stupid but 



Spoiler



the hard drive in my ps4 has corrupted completely, making me unable to play one of my favourite games together with my partner


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2022)

I've been doing alright taking my anxiety med once a day but ig I should've taken it this morning bc it's really acting up rn :,,,,,)

also not gonna get this shading finished bc I still haven't started it, been too busy prepping to leave tomorrow


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

My brother was supposed to be doing his dishes, but he ran off into the living room to watch something instead of doing his job. And I told him multiple times to get off the TV and he didn't listen, so my only option was to take the remote from him. He got mad at me for it. I'm just making sure he doesn't get in trouble, 'cause if either of my parents had to tell him, he'd probably get grounded. I wish he'd realize that, though. :/


----------



## xara (May 13, 2022)

Neb said:


> snip


oh, neb. i hope you don’t mind me replying, but i’m so, so sorry for your loss. i’m grateful that she went in her sleep peacefully, but i’m still so sorry that she had liver failure and that you lost her. my thoughts go out to you and your family. i know how awful it is to lose a loved one, but you’re absolutely not alone. *virtual hugs*


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 14, 2022)

Robocop Fortnite dance.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 14, 2022)

just over tired its been a stressful week.


----------



## Beanz (May 14, 2022)

i don’t feel very good and it’s 2 am


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)

allainah said:


> I got an infraction for posting a PICTURE that had a curse word in it, but blocked out using symbols like &#$#* and I've seen like 5 people so far since actually type out curse words and put *** between and nothing happens to them  Infractions are just jokes to me now


Yeah doesn't it say in rules you can't censor yet people put for example "rape" with an asterisk or Trump and stuff. Agree with your post 100%


----------



## Croconaw (May 14, 2022)

Apparently my recorded voice is my real voice and I’d like to die now. I’m self conscious of talking on the phone as it is.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)

Cleaning out my wardrobe, feeling like keeping some(like expensive things, gifts etc) but then some I've never used or haven't used since 1-2 years ago so it definitely needs to go.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 14, 2022)

my dreams are conspiring against me .-.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 14, 2022)

Spoiler: Pets Attacked- Rant



So, multiple people in my town don't leash or fence their pets even though there is a law about it that doesn't seem like it is enforced. They just let them outside to roam to potty, easily traveling multiple houses away. 
Beyond the fact that I am really tired of it, a person who had their dog on a leash was almost attacked by a dog, and their dog was attacked. They were pretty big dogs so there wasn't much she could really do but yell. Luckily it broke up before I could get to them, _( I was gonna use a hose that reached pretty far)_. But it just makes me so *mad*. I have little dogs and when they are sick or if something is going on with the fenced part of the yard, I take them out on leash with a big stick, cuz of this very problem, to potty. That could have easily been me and my doggos. The person was ok, but I guess their dog was bleeding..
*Don't have pets if you aren't going to leash or fence them period.* I've also had similar problems with people's cats and my dogs who are fenced in with many times the cats being the same size or bigger than my dogs. And the cats are pets with homes, they aren't wild, though they are mean to people. Just so sick and tired of it. And who knows if any of these people keep up on their roaming pet's deworming and vaccines. We have some pretty decent wildlife here that have the ability to attack pets and hold their territory too. 
Arrg!


----------



## AccfSally (May 14, 2022)

My brother's dog used the restroom on my floor this morning! >-<


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2022)

I'm hungry. ;v;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2022)

the funeral hasn't even started yet and I'm already in tears, I didn't bring any tissues either. this is gonna be a really difficult day 

edit: I have a bad headache now because I couldn't help but cry. thank goodness I left Sterling in the car bc I def need him rn.


----------



## vinnie (May 14, 2022)

i was going to clean my cat's litter box, and there was a centipede or something on the towel her box is on top of. i have a massive fear of any bug that squirms or is like a worm, so i lost my mind. my younger brother had to kill it for me.  there are people outside talking with my father right now, so they probably heard me screaming at the top of my lungs.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 14, 2022)

Holy crap my left non-injured ankle is way more sore than my right ankle right now, this sucks


----------



## peachsaucekitty (May 14, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Beanz (May 14, 2022)

my grandma is in a rehab facility for her arthritis and she wants my dad to go pick her up even though she’s not supposed to be released yet. there has been fights between my grandma and my mom, my grandma says that my mom is forcing her to stay at the rehab facility because she doesn’t want her to come home. she blames my mom for everything, she’s begging the nursing staff to come home. she says if we don’t pick her up her friend will but i know security won’t let her. i can tell my grandma is very mentally unstable, i think she’s bipolar or something because one moment she’s asking us about dinner and the next she’s yelling at us and insulting my mom. she refuses to recognize that there’s something wrong with her and i believe she’s starting to get dementia too. she will refuse to get help and i know there’s going to be a massive fight. she won’t listen to me, my dad or anybody. she’s raising a ruckus among the staff, they had to call people off from work to figure out what to do.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 14, 2022)

.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 14, 2022)

After having no issues with neighbors someone moved in a month ago that stomps their feet at all hours of the day/night and it's affected my work from home/sleep/general mood (I'm ND and very sensitive to sounds). They did this for about a week and it mysteriously stopped, but then they came back like a week ago. No idea why they were gone for a whole month. Also, they're teeny tiny studio apartments. Smaller than a dorm room. Where do they keep walking back and forth to when you can almost reach anything from one spot??
I would really hate to have to start spending money to get out of my apartment (eg. to go a café or an internet café) because of my neighbor's actions but it's making me difficult to accomplish things and stay in a good mood. The library in town has very limited hours and when I've gone there there were always old men being loud so that wouldn't work either


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 14, 2022)

Spoiler: Funeral Stuff + Long Text



I went to a funeral today for my late grandfather and late uncle. Obviously I cried buckets, and I hate crying in front of people but I did anyways. Instead I dug my nails into my skin (which is a bad habit I picked up recently), so now I have a bunch more marks.  What I'm pissed about is how long it took. I woke up at 8 AM and went to my grandma's house at 9 AM, staying there until 11:30 AM when we left. It took us over an hour to get to the funeral home, which was in Montreal. And it took _three hours_ before the service actually started. What the heck happened? We went to a buffet afterwards, which was nice but I feel that we spent more time there than needed; The adults were having a looong conversation after eating and I just wanted to go to the car and sleep. We drove back, but instead of going to my house, we went back to my grandma's. Listen, I love my grandma, but I just really wanted to go home and nobody understood that. Anyway, I went back home at 9 PM. What a crap day, I'm so glad to be back and that I can finally relax.


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)

Still sick and it's just getting worse instead of better.


----------



## daringred_ (May 14, 2022)

mods please delete this if it's considered inappropriate.

i hate how sexualized little-space/being little is, to the point where it's what people immediately think of when they hear the terms, because it makes me _really_ hate myself for potentially identifying that way lmao, and i just refuse to acknowledge the possibility instead.


----------



## vinnie (May 15, 2022)

It's 1 in the morning and my cat was screaming at another cat outside. She woke my entire family up along with me. I'm shocked they didn't throw her out.


----------



## Neb (May 15, 2022)

I feel dumb for telling my professor and study group members that I was dropping the class. I might have gotten behind, but it’s not something to give up over. The term is more than halfway over, so I might as well stick with it. This is going to be really hard…


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 15, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> My brother's dog used the restroom on my floor this morning! >-<


One of our customers did that.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

What a boring ESC it was basically bound to happen lol. I mean I probably would have liked Ukraine's entry if they could have dropped those rapping parts. I am allergic to rap-pop/rock stuff lol. Also the fact Moldova got such a high score. And UK was just.. ehhh.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 15, 2022)

I made time to watch the movie I really wanted to watch and now I can't because it's too fricking laggy for it to play I was 7 minutes into the movie and it just freezes perfect timing for my internet to be slow
17 mbps is ridiculous can I at least get 30 here?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Spoiler: Funeral Stuff + Long Text
> 
> 
> 
> snip


you and I both had a rough day.


Spoiler: funeral stuff + possible tw



my grandpa's funeral was yesterday afternoon and it feels so weird to be visiting family here and not visiting him. covid made it really difficult to go visit him (he lived in southern Ohio and it was a two and a half hour drive from where we live) and he had dementia for the last 2-3 years so talking to him on the phone was difficult. seeing the vase on the table at the funeral and knowing that his ashes were in there just tore me up. I have some stuff to remember him by (a few of his eagle statues and some pictures) and I know that he wasn't doing very well so it was for the best, but I still miss him a lot.

this whole thing has made my anxiety out of control. I know I've said this here recently but I'm so afraid of losing any of my loved ones, be it friends, family, or pets. the more people I lose the worse I feel about it and I can't handle it. just knowing I won't be able to talk to them or visit them anymore, knowing they can't do anything or enjoy the things they love doing anymore, hurts so much. I can't stop thinking about it. it's made worse that my mom's health is so bad, she's okay for now but how much longer does she have? and I understand that she wouldn't be in constant pain anymore but she means so much to me and I don't want to lose her. my cat Molly is 9 years old now and I worry about losing her every single day, after I lost Daisy over 3 years ago I was shattered and it's not any easier now. my kitten is only a year old and I worry about losing her. my anxiety is rampant and it wont stop. only thing I can do to make it stop is not think about it. that's hard to do when I keep losing people though.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

Wish people could buy my eggs lol. I'd rather not do another giveaway cause I need *some* bells at least...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2022)

another smaller funeral service for my grandma today. she had a funeral when she passed in 2012, down in Mississippi where she lived. I didn't get to go to her service because it was so sudden and I was still in school. can't believe it was 10 years ago, I was one month short of 13 years when she passed. I know my mom was devastated, and still is. I think she's really happy to have me, and ofc I'm really happy to have her as well. I'm grateful to have both of my parents still. I hope they know how much I appreciate them.


well, both of my maternal grandparents are at rest now. I'm not very religious but I hope they're doing alright wherever they are. if there is a God I hope he's keeping them safe.

it's been a really difficult weekend but it's all done. now we can head home and resume life.

edit: I hope I'm not asking for much but I would love some virtual hugs right about now, life's hard rn and I would appreciate it sm.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 15, 2022)

@xSuperMario64x


----------



## oak (May 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> snip
> edit: I hope I'm not asking for much but I would love some virtual hugs right about now, life's hard rn and I would appreciate it sm.


Sending virtual hugs to you ❤


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

@xSuperMario64x


----------



## deana (May 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> edit: I hope I'm not asking for much but I would love some virtual hugs right about now, life's hard rn and I would appreciate it sm.







Also sending virtual hugs to everyone else in this thread who's lost some people lately


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> edit: I hope I'm not asking for much but I would love some virtual hugs right about now, life's hard rn and I would appreciate it sm.


This is the type of hug I can give you and if you need someone to talk to I'm always available in the DMs:


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Snip


Oh my God, I'm very sorry for your losses. If you want to talk, my pms are open!
 

Putting this in a Spoiler just in case:


Spoiler: Rant



This doesn't apply to anyone on here, but you know what I hate? I hate when people make fun of people with autism, aspergers, etc. Like yeah they're different but you don't need to make fun of them. Like, if people could choose how they want to be born, do you like they would choose to have that disability? No, they would want to be born without any disabilities!


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Spoiler: Rant
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't apply to anyone on here, but you know what I hate? I hate when people make fun of people with autism, aspergers, etc. Like yeah they're different but you don't need to make fun of them. Like, if people could choose how they want to be born, do you like they would choose to have that disability? No, they would want to be born without any disabilities!


> Like, if people could choose how they want to be born, do you like they would choose to have that disability? No, they would want to be born without any disabilities!

>> I don't see much fun-making here, mostly just lack of understanding/education of frustration from it but I definitely get your viewpoint; I also hate when people think "omg asperger/autism etc. it's so much superpowers within them they/people people should be happy about it?" No it's not a superpower, more so a curse and people getting disappointed when you "can't use" that superpower because you fail like once when you're normally focused. Yeah I might have ADD too I don't know but yeah stop expecting everyone to behave like little different angels being careful in everything they do. And I definitely don't have any super focus to me, if anything unless I really, really love it I tend to wander off.

But yeah we should definitely not be made fun of, I'd rather have people ask rather than pointing.


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> > Like, if people could choose how they want to be born, do you like they would choose to have that disability? No, they would want to be born without any disabilities!
> 
> >> I don't see much fun-making here, mostly just lack of understanding/education of frustration from it but I definitely get your viewpoint; I also hate when people think "omg asperger/autism etc. it's so much superpowers within them they/people people should be happy about it?" No it's not a superpower, more so a curse and people getting disappointed when you "can't use" that superpower because you fail like once when you're normally focused. Yeah I might have ADD too I don't know but yeah stop expecting everyone to behave like little different angels being careful in everything they do. And I definitely don't have any super focus to me, if anything unless I really, really love it I tend to wander off.
> 
> But yeah we should definitely not be made fun of, I'd rather have people ask rather than pointing.


Yeah, I mean I noticed the making fun of happening to people with medium/low functioning autism or aspergers, but I get your point! I think with people where you can tell they have autism or some other disability right away get made fun of more, so that's what I was referring to, but I get your point!


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Yeah, I mean I noticed the making fun of happening to people with medium/low functioning autism or aspergers, but I get your point! I think with people where you can tell they have autism or some other disability right away get made fun of more, so that's what I was referring to, but I get your point!


Ah, yeah I gotcha and I agree. It's also sad these people a lot of time doesn't get proper help either, healthcare for medium/low functioning ASD's could and should be so much better, but yeah either way no excuse to make fun of anyone in anyway

In the terms of those people not getting proper help from either healthcare or eg. their family and they get neglected and developing worse than if they'd be getting help. Sadly I think this fun-making also comes from people seeing those kids and not knowing what they go through and such which is just sad.

I really wish people regardless of what functioning degree would get more help from society, really.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


Losing family is hard, I know what it's like. 
(Not my art, but I found it online and thought it was cute.)


----------



## Firesquids (May 15, 2022)

I'm definitely allergic to my rescue cat.
He's so cute but I'm so itchy and I feel like my eyes are swollen all the time now.


@xSuperMario64x sending lots of good vibes your way friend, better days are ahead.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

Also I really hate my forehead/side hair ends, why do they always start to curl like dry grass after reaching a certain length? Doesn't really matter if I use conditioner or not sigh.


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2022)

@xSuperMario64x 






I'm so sorry for your loss.  Feel better soon, friendo.


----------



## xara (May 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> edit: I hope I'm not asking for much but I would love some virtual hugs right about now, life's hard rn and I would appreciate it sm.


sending you so many virtual hugs rn. i’m so, so sorry for your losses, friend. i know how devastating it is, and how terrifying it is to think about losing even more people you love. you are absolutely not alone, and my pms are always open to you if you ever need or want to talk. you are so, so loved and important, and you deserve all the hugs and plushies in the world. please hang in there, love. *virtual hugs*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2022)

update on me: my mom and I made it home about an hour ago, we're all cozied up and ready to go on with our lives. 

I still can't help but cry, I have a feeling I'm gonna be having a hard few days, as my grieving is far from over. I need to find a place to put the eagle statues (which belonged to my grandpa, he loved his bald eagles) and I have a few photos of him I might hang on the wall. ever since I've grown up I've never really handled people's deaths all that well (I still cry abt Alex Trebek and Betty White passing and they never even knew who I was), and it's so much more difficult when it's someone whom I was really close to. I'm pretty positive I was his favorite grandchild. now he's gone and I will miss him dearly, and I'll cherish all the memories I have of him.

now I only have one grandparent left, my paternal grandma (my dad's dad is a huge jerk and we don't interact w him anymore). when I visited her for easter I didn't even care that she deadnamed me constantly. I'm just grateful that she's still here and still has a great deal of love to give to me and everyone else. I don't even like going to church, but I will always go for her (I did the same with my grandpa when I would visit him, he went to church twice a week) because that makes her happy. I hope I still have a lot of years left to spend christmas with her.



but at least now I'm back in the comfort of my room, my dog isn't nervous anymore, my kitten is relieved that we're back. I'm still hurting a lot but I guess that's just life. I'll get by somehow. I'll be okay. I'm gonna go take a shower and prob curl up with my kitten and watch youtube videos until it's time for bed.

thank you @_Rainy_, @oak, @Alienfish, @deana, @VanitasFan26, @King koopa, @ZeldaCrossing64, @Firesquids, @Venti, and @xara for the thoughts and kind words. I appreciate all the love and support you guys give me, I really do feel at home here on TBT and I'm so glad that I can share my time with you all


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 15, 2022)

I put my headphones on to listen to a youtube video and a commercial came on at the start. It was of baby owls screaming in pain at a research hospital. Not only am I really sad and disturbed by the sound, but my ears are also now bleeding.


----------



## Beanz (May 15, 2022)

why is that i have no energy to do anything during the day, i just want to sit around and do nothing but once it’s night time i want to get up and be productive.


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2022)

it’s really random, but i wish i had close friends on this forum </3 i had a close friend group back in 2015/16 and they’re all inactive now and it makes me sad lol. i miss having friends on the forums and it sucks bc i feel like ppl have their friend groups and i have no one i really talk to regularly on here, it’s kinda what keeps me from being super active as i used to :^)


----------



## moonbyu (May 15, 2022)

im 16 turning 17 next month and i don't have a job yet. the thing is, its hard finding jobs that don't require math (i have dyscalculia) and having to associate with people a lot (i have really bad  social anxiety). i literally don't care if it doesn't pay too well, i just need something that will accomodate my needs. my teachers had asked everyone in my class what their job was/is and i was the only one who didn't have one and i felt really silly :/


----------



## Croconaw (May 16, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> im 16 turning 17 next month and i don't have a job yet. the thing is, its hard finding jobs that don't require math (i have dyscalculia) and having to associate with people a lot (i have social anxiety). i literally don't care if it doesn't pay too well, i just need something that will accomodate my needs. my teachers had asked everyone in my class what their job was/is and i was the only one who didn't have one and i felt really silly :/


I’m a dishwasher, and enjoy what I do. I’m currently making $13 an hour. It doesn’t require math or talking to people. I have a low tolerance for idiots at work, so I don’t like dealing with customers or rude coworkers. I pretty much like everyone that I work with. 
_______________________

I think people who paint others in a bad light are the people I have to worry about. I’m now realizing that. I just… don’t know why this person has so many friends, like everyone likes her pretty much but she’s pointing out that one of my other friends is a drama queen and likes to start things. I’m actually friends with this person, but her painting others in a bad light despite not knowing them at all is a huge red flag. Maybe I shouldn’t be friends with her, or at least be cautious?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 16, 2022)

Spoiler: Dumb sports stuff, please ignore



god, I really, _really_ didn't want a Battle of Alberta playoff series. Having to deal with that on top of the Battle of Florida in this round is going to be the death of me.


----------



## Shawna (May 16, 2022)

I have to wake up early tomorrow to go to a funeral. I’m actually looking forward to the ride there and back, and possible lunch afterward the funeral. 

But I’m not looking forward to waking up early.  Plus funerals are sad ;-;


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 16, 2022)

have a pretty bad cold at the moment. Apparently a super cold has been going around since March but idk if this is it (it's not covid)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

My step-mom woke me and my brother up at 7 AM, which is half an hour early than usual. Now I don't have time to watch Poofesure or play Wii/Switch Sports. I'm gonna have to wait till I get back home. 

I haven't played Cat Game in a bit, I hope I wasn't kicked out of my club from inactivity.


----------



## Beanz (May 16, 2022)

it’s so hot and humid outside i hate this weather. my english teacher wants me to write a 3 page essay about a poem, poet, and a song i like comparing it when i already have another 3 page essay to finish for my theology class, im ready for this day to be over already.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 16, 2022)

Spoiler: this will probably make me sound like a nutcase



So, I have a tulpa, as well, I don't have a good reason, i am very, very lonely in real life, so i decided 1 month ago, to make  a tulpa of who other then...rainbow dash, cause im a loser!

and a couple of weeks ago , i swear i heard a rainbow dash like voice say hello, while alone, in my bedroom, no headphones, nothing.
haven't heard anything since which really bothers me, if it was me going crazy or actually RD.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2022)

Have to go work in town tomorrow to help with new books, don't really wanna go there cause people can't do stuff correctly and also gives me wrong information I need for it, blergh D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2022)

I hate that I missed my opportunity to get a rad feather like a month ago :,,,,,,,,,,,)

also need to get stuff done around the house but I'm still so mentally/emotionally drained from this past weekend, I just want to go curl up in my bed for a while. but my dad really needs to get stuff done and he really needs my help and I don't want to let him down.


----------



## moonbyu (May 16, 2022)

maybe i should stop watching the news. i know that i need to watch the news to get information but whenever i see something terrible, it sends me into a spiral of anxiety and doom scrolling.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> maybe i should stop watching the news. i know that i need to watch the news to get information but whenever i see something terrible, it sends me into a spiral of anxiety and doom scrolling.


I know how it feels like to see such negativity on the news. What I try to do to not feel too scared is to limit how much news I take in and do something else to take my mind off of stuff. It sucks I know about all the stuff that is going on the world but thing is its out of our control and there is not much we can do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2022)

need to get up and make something to eat for me and my mom but the kitten is lying on my lap, looking very cute and perpetuating my executive dysfunction :,,,,,,,,)

edit: can confirm, I still have not eaten. almost getting around to it


----------



## Bluebellie (May 16, 2022)

I woke up today very cheerful. I did a lot of things yesterday around my new home and I that feeling of satisfaction transferred over to today. 

Today at work most of my calls have been customers who aren’t necessarily angry, but they are being very passive aggressive. I kind of just wanted to have a nice day today


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

I told one of my bestest and trusted online friends about how I'm gaining weight and feeling insecure about it, but their response wasn't quite the nicest.


Spoiler



"theres something called growing
idk if youve heard of it or not /sarc
youre not getting fat
youre growing up dumb***"


I dunno, it just made me feel worse. And they also put "E-ran is in a bad mood DNIUC IWC" (DNIUC = Do Not Interact Unless Close, IWC = Interact With Caution), so I feel like I shouldn't tell them how I felt about their comment. Maybe I'll just wait until they're not in a bad mood...


----------



## KittenNoir (May 16, 2022)

I’ve been to so many doctor visits and appointments in the last few days I’m in the waiting room getting ready to do 1 more test  can it hurry up so I can enjoy my 2 days off….


----------



## Soigne (May 16, 2022)

Spoiler



i asked 4 people for recommendations for my grad school apps a week ago and none of them have done it yet hhh. i told them all this was time sensitive because i was applying so close to the deadline & they all said they would do it asap but UGH come on not a single one has done it yet ?? i’m getting nervous


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 16, 2022)

emotions are so contiguous to me
whenever other people are happy I feel happy
whenever other people are angry I feel heated up
whenever other people are sad it makes me wanna cry with them if they are crying
why do I need to feel like this it makes me so stressed out and overwhelmed by over people's emotions
I hate days like these where everyone is just so agitated and nobody wants to tell me why they just SNAP at me
how am I suppose to understand you if you don't use your words?
seriously, if your so pissed off spit it out what's your problem? why are you snapping at me like everything's my fault what's going on?
I wanted to say I've been having a good day but I'm not having a great time I haven't felt mentally good since Saturday I feel so horrible inside, I need to get rid of all these angry emotions that I'm feeling because everyone is in a bad mood for no good reason so now I feel like that too because the negative energy spreads to me
_____________________________________________________________


Spoiler: TW Transphobia



and I'm having another one of these timeframe I feel every so often when after I've been having to put up with being deadnamed and misgendered every single fricking day by my transphobic family I just break down because I'm so upset by how hateful their being
I hate my body and I hate my biological sex I hate my voice I hate disgusting gender-stereotypes
feeling like this forces to try my hardest not to get angry at the next person who misgenders/deadnames me I know they aren't like my family and their trying their hardest to remember but its so hard needing to put up with this every single day by my family
I force myself not to get angry when I hear my close friends accidently blurt out my deadname when their speaking too fast and not paying attention
I force myself not to get angry at them when they feel the need to hesitate using my pronouns because my birthname makes people not want to



Just not having a good time


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> I’ve been to so many doctor visits and appointments in the last few days I’m in the waiting room getting ready to do 1 more test  can it hurry up so I can enjoy my 2 days off….


I know how you feel. Appointments just take up too much of our time because of all this constant waiting. Yes I do hate waiting rooms.


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2022)

today was just not a good day :^)


----------



## Neb (May 17, 2022)

I’m ruminating on the several times I got ghosted. Without going into details it’s the one I mentioned a few days ago and one I feel too uncomfortable to talk about. What’s weird is that both of those people are on my friends list even though they’ve actively ignored me for months. I don’t know if they want me to pull the plug, or they just forgot. The thing is I know I can’t control how other people treat me. Some people are just inconsiderate. I’ve forgotten to reply to texts plenty of times too. Although I apologize every time and it’s within a few weeks, not one year. I don’t know why they can’t just say their feelings upfront.

I’m latching on to these failed friendships and it’s eating away at me. I don’t know how to get these people out of my head. It only seems to affect me in the middle of the night too. As if my insomnia wasn’t bad enough…


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 17, 2022)

I finally have the motivation to play ACNH after a month of burnout, but there’s only so much free time I have in school to do so. Also I haven’t played Wii Sports/Switch Sports for three days in a row, I think I’m going stir-crazy.

My brother keeps doing this thing where he locks the door when he leaves the house, so I have to stop and unlock it to leave. I think he does this to slow me down and potentially miss the bus. I tried to confront him about it, but he kept turning so I couldn’t face him, literally and metaphorically. But as soon as his friend arrived, he started talking with him. He did the same thing on the bus. Ugh.

It’s only first period and I already wanna go home. I just wanna play video games and watch Poofesure, I don’t wanna be at school right now. I need a hug, but there’s no way I’m getting any of those at school. I get plenty at home, I want to see my parents and hug them. 

Also I don't like being dead-named and people using the wrong pronouns for me, but it's my fault for not telling enough people about it. I'm still unsure of who I really am, so I'm hesitant to tell people about it.


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2022)

Had this big group of guys heckling me in town about an hour ago. They were shouting over and over at me to get a job... I'm a scientist. 
Got to love when people judge on appearances.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 17, 2022)

Chris said:


> Had this big group of guys heckling me in town about an hour ago. They were shouting over and over at me to get a job... I'm a scientist.
> Got to love when people judge on appearances.


I really hate this time we are living in when people are still judging each other by appearances. Its almost as if they didn't learn their history of how people were treated before and its amazing how things from past history keep on repeating.


----------



## Croconaw (May 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Also I don't like being dead-named and people using the wrong pronouns for me, but it's my fault for not telling enough people about it. I'm still unsure of who I really am, so I'm hesitant to tell people about it.


I’ve gone back and forth on my sexuality numerous times because I wasn’t sure if the label or who I was. Now, I don’t really care to find a label and just thought, why not be yourself? I think a lot of times when we have a label, we try to fit ourselves into that label and think “oh, I can’t find this guy attractive because I am a lesbian.” Yes, I do find some guys attractive but that doesn’t mean I want to date them. It’s just aesthetic attraction or myself acknowledging that a person is good looking. 

It’s okay to be unsure of who you are, but don’t stress too much about finding a label or trying to fit into certain labels. Just live your life as yourself. I strongly recommend being open about this, though. This should help you gauge whether or not being called certain pronouns or a name feels right. If you keep this to yourself, it’s going to be difficult to come to any real conclusion.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2022)

I can't even express enough how depressed I am from work. Things are just at an all-time low right now. I feel my motivation gone and just completely defeated. I think after my one week vacation I'm finally going to submit my two weeks notice. I don't have another job lined up which is the worst part, but I can't risk my mental health anymore staying at this place. It's not worth it... I would rather not have an income for a bit than force myself to keep putting up with the constant bs around me.


----------



## oak (May 17, 2022)

My new rabbit Leo bit my other rabbit Theodore (who is practically an old man) and now Theodore has to go to the vet tomorrow cause there's a lump on his skin. I really hope it's a simple fix and not the start of a big problem.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 17, 2022)

Once again I am reminded that I am a ****in ******* who can't do anyyhin right. I'm such a ****in screw up. Why do I even bother.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 17, 2022)

I spent 3 hours trying to setup my new modem from Xfinity and they told me I had to download an app just to get everything activated. UGH!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 17, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I spent 3 hours trying to setup my new modem from Xfinity and they told me I had to download an app just to get everything activated. UGH!


I get that. It's so annoying when companies incorporate having to download something when you already have the darn thing up and running. I have a printer gathering dust because you need to download an app just to use its primary function. It drives me up the wall!


----------



## Mr.Fox (May 17, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't have another job lined up which is the worst part, but I can't risk my mental health anymore staying at this place. It's not worth it... I would rather not have an income for a bit than force myself to keep putting up with the constant bs around me.


Based on my personal experiences I fully encourage this train of thought. I’ve seen so many people put up with garbage they shouldn’t have to deal with just because they don’t have anything else lined up…and yeah, I’ve seen the mental breakdowns the scenario causes.
Not only do I consider clean breaks healthy for the mind, but the lack of income is what kind of lights a fire under you and gives you that incentive to get out there and change your situation for the better. A better workplace is waiting for you…just trust your instinct and take the leap 

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2022



Chris said:


> Had this big group of guys heckling me in town about an hour ago. They were shouting over and over at me to get a job... I'm a scientist.
> Got to love when people judge on appearances.


Just find comfort in the fact that you clearly have the higher IQ


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 17, 2022)

Great, I accidentally deleted my island that I worked hard for 2 years-
I HAVE TO HUNT MY DREAMIES AGAIN-


----------



## Ichiban (May 18, 2022)

hi stalkers


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 18, 2022)

my psoriasis is flaring up really bad again, and now it's at a point where it hurts and itches a lot. it's so annoying to deal with. I know it's been flaring up because I've been outside a lot recently, it's so stupid that I basically have a sun allergy. guess I'll have to talk to the dermatologist and see what they recommend I do. really don't want to have to wear gloves all the time.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 18, 2022)

I got woken up on my day off so they can talk to me about something, so if i get cornered about it again like I already know thats whats going to happen I'm going to be irritated. It wasn't that big of a deal and I had already fixed it anyway. I don't understand why people need to be so dramatic or what I'm expected to say. Just don't call me while im sleeping I get so little of it as it is.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 18, 2022)

EVERY. ****IN. DAY. I SWEAR TO GOD.

I just can't do ANYTHIN right. I had _two_ bath finish dogs today, how hard can it be to mess up two finish dogs. Guess what I did, I messed it up. No one told me you weren't supposed to put the same colour feather on a dogs hair from the last one they had.

My train of thought was 'the mom likes this colour, so I should put this colour in'. No, apparently that's wrong.

I hate myself, I hate the way I think, I hate that I'm so stupid, I hate that I keep messing up.


----------



## deana (May 18, 2022)

I was just going to work on a drawing when I see that the tip of my stylus is gone  I can order more replacement tips but it will take at least a few days to get them


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2022)

*sprays pollen b gone*

also those eyedrops help but god they're stingy lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 18, 2022)

Spoiler: Long Text and Homophobia Warnings



So I went to this walk thing at my school to fight against homophobia and transphobia. It was pretty cool, I had fun at least. But what wasn't fun was the comments I got when I went back to school. As soon as I entered my class, I felt the eyes of my classmates on me. It made me feel uneasy. And when I was talking to my teacher, I heard one of my classmates say: "Oh my god, [dead-name] went to that pride thing. That's so weird." Yeah, I was the only person in my class who went. And it was obvious 'cause I had a T-shirt and a bit of face-paint on. And when my brother sat next to me on the bus, he said: "What's with the shirt? Oh, it's from that stupid pride parade ****. I personally wouldn't have gone." And I also overheard one of my classmates say on the bus: "I was tempted go to the parade so I could skip the last two periods." Okay, one. Not a parade, just a walk. But whatever. And two, doing that just to skip school and not for the pride and freedom of expression is just messed up. Someone in my brother's grade did that. Shame on them, they're on my hit-list now. So yeah, all those comments hurt me pretty bad. It almost made me wish I didn't go. :,)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 18, 2022)

^ I think they're weird for thinking lgbt+ pride is weird lmfao  

I've been going through lots of old pics n stuff to see what I want to hold on to and what I want to put in storage for now, and uh.... I saw something I really wish I didn't see


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 18, 2022)

My blood sugar this morning was around 122 mg/dl, I know I should not be upset, but it makes me angry and upset that it got by this number. The thing is all my blood sugar before Lunch and before Dinner have been in the 90s whenever I eat sugar free food and low carbs that it helps, but as soon as I eat anything that is high in carbs or sugar it makes my blood sugar go up. 

I've constantly told my parents to stop giving greasy food but somehow they forgot and just kept giving me foods that they made for me, therefore it was hard for me to know if the food was even good to began with. The thing is I always read nutritional labels on foods before I consume. I've to always be careful because I can't afford my blood sugar to go up high again after what happened to me back in March 23rd when I had REALLY high blood sugar that sent me to the hospital.


----------



## tessa grace (May 18, 2022)

i have too much going on this week to just suddenly get the flu... praying i'm recovered by tomorrow because i have a theater performance that is my final grade that i literally cannot miss


----------



## moonbyu (May 18, 2022)

i feel like throwing up.. couldn't this have happened another day, and NOT the day i'm supposed to deliver a presentation? the universe is really bullying me right now, huh?


----------



## oak (May 18, 2022)

Rabbit at the vet details


Spoiler



I was so stressed bringing my rabbit to the vet but he's gonna be okay. They had to shave him in 2 spots to put cream on the bites but at least he doesn't need stitches. I just wish the vet was a little more gentle with Theodore cause he grabbed him out of the pet carrier by the scruff of his neck (which you shouldn't do to rabbits) and then I showed the vet a scab on his back and the vet straight up ripped it off with no warning. The scab was really stuck on too so the vet had to pull hard and reopened my rabbits wound. The wound was partially healed and closed up on it's own but after he pulled the scab off it was a big red bleeding circle again. The vet said it had to come off so the cream could get into the wound which makes sense but he was so rough. At least the appointments over with now, my hands were sweating in the vets office.


----------



## tessa grace (May 18, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> i feel like throwing up.. couldn't this have happened another day, and NOT the day i'm supposed to deliver a presentation? the universe is really bullying me right now, huh?


Same thing happened to me but with 3 group projects so I feel ya  Hope you feel better soon!



oak said:


> Rabbit at the vet details
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh no, that sounds so harsh to the rabbit. I'm glad he'll be okay, though!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 18, 2022)

It started with me commenting on twitter that it was rude that this guy saying something about someone's condition. It blew up with a _million notifications _from people commenting on my comment and now everyone is arguing over whether or not people with conditions and or disabilities should be included in a business/work at a business because it effects the business. _(even though they are capable of doing stuff..)_
Just why in 2022 is this even a topic? Just... why!? _And I thought Twitter was pretty liberal? Maybe I am wrong.._
It just annoys me so much because at the same time, the very people saying people with conditions and disabilities should not be working at x are the same people who say these people are lazy and taking handouts or they are unmotivated and that is why they are x and shouldn't be able to have or do this or that. It can't be both ways, unless you want us dead I suppose...
People put so much worth and emphasis on such odd things. You can't win.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 18, 2022)

Im fine  * I deleted my response*


----------



## skarmoury (May 18, 2022)

Spoiler: p



i started crying over some deep things yesterday w my boyfriend, i hate thinking about some things bc i genuinely don't know how to sort them out and im scared that if i change anything, i'll internally collapse
also sorry if i havent responded to a lot of people online these days, sometimes im exhausted and i don't want to deal with things (esp heavy things, i am not your therapist). i am just. one person. trying to get through things. please be patient with me tysm


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 18, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> My blood sugar this morning was around 122 mg/dl, I know I should not be upset, but it makes me angry and upset that it got by this number. The thing is all my blood sugar before Lunch and before Dinner have been in the 90s whenever I eat sugar free food and low carbs that it helps, but as soon as I eat anything that is high in carbs or sugar it makes my blood sugar go up.
> 
> I've constantly told my parents to stop giving greasy food but somehow they forgot and just kept giving me foods that they made for me, therefore it was hard for me to know if the food was even good to began with. The thing is I always read nutritional labels on foods before I consume. I've to always be careful because I can't afford my blood sugar to go up high again after what happened to me back in March 23rd when I had REALLY high blood sugar that sent me to the hospital.


Update: Turns out this a normal thing that happens because according to Google: 

"In the early hours of the morning, *hormones, including cortisol and growth hormone, signal the liver to boost the production of glucose*, which provides energy that helps you wake up. This triggers beta cells in the pancreas to release insulin in order to keep blood glucose levels in check.  Whenever possible, aim to keep your glucose levels in range *between 70 and 130 mg/dL* in the morning before you eat breakfast, and between 70 and 180 mg/dL at other times"

Man I feel like I overreacted because I had no idea this was a thing.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 18, 2022)

Been going through a rough 2-3 weeks where I often would get somewhere between 1-4 hours of sleep. Even right now I'm functioning on like little sleep. I'm so tired...


Neb said:


> I’m ruminating on the several times I got ghosted. Without going into details it’s the one I mentioned a few days ago and one I feel too uncomfortable to talk about. What’s weird is that both of those people are on my friends list even though they’ve actively ignored me for months. I don’t know if they want me to pull the plug, or they just forgot. The thing is I know I can’t control how other people treat me. Some people are just inconsiderate. I’ve forgotten to reply to texts plenty of times too. Although I apologize every time and it’s within a few weeks, not one year. I don’t know why they can’t just say their feelings upfront.
> 
> I’m latching on to these failed friendships and it’s eating away at me. I don’t know how to get these people out of my head. It only seems to affect me in the middle of the night too. As if my insomnia wasn’t bad enough…


I had two friends that honestly I should've stopped trying and or pulled the plug sooner. The friendship was way dead long before they blew up on me and severed ties. I still think about them sometimes, but not as much as before. And I'm better off without them as terrible as that is to say. I can't remember that many good times with them and way more negative times. Or at least more times where I left feeling miserable.

To me it sounds like you're in the same boat. If I were you, but I'm not, I would probably take them off of my friendlist so I don't actively think of them whenever I got to check out my friendlist. I'm assuming this is for the Switch or something? I hope you feel better!


----------



## vinnie (May 18, 2022)

I tried putting contacts in and it was a huge mess. I paid an insane amount of money for the fitting for them, yet I haven't even used them since. I decided to try them again since the fitting went so awfully. Long story short, my eyes won't even open wide enough for me to put the contacts in. I paid a lot of money for nothing.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 18, 2022)

Spoiler: annoyed at myself



just very annoyed with myself because a year ago I decided I should learn photoshop and illustrator at the basic level, so that I could apply to this graphic design diploma program, and hopefully eventually get a career in graphic design. i bought a couple of Udemy courses and started learning photoshop...

...but i quickly got distracted with whatever and now, a year later, I'm back at square one. I really must have ADHD or something. Just so disappointed in myself. why do I do this

Graphic design isn't even my dream job or anything, but I am so stuck in life, I have to do something, I'm tired of feeling useless, tired of not having money, tired of being a depressed hermit. blah


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 18, 2022)

haven't had any issues with asthma in quite a while, and suddenly I feel like I can't breathe very well. guess I need to find my inhaler or I'm gonna have a hard time going to sleep.

edit: found my inhaler, I can already breathe a lot better. I wonder what caused my asthma to act up? maybe from working on the living room floor all day and inhaling chalk/dust. big oof.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 18, 2022)

Really upset with UtaPri right now.. For the separate Sanrio collab cards, they're all step-up campaigns, WITH PAID PRISMS only. It's like they WANT you to go broke trying to get the card you really want? :<


----------



## Croconaw (May 19, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> -snip-


Personally, I think attending any type of thing to skip class is very common, unfortunately. I attended a vocational school during my sophomore year of high school only to skip gym class — because those who went didn’t have to take a full gym class. However, I wasn’t into it at all and it wasn’t worth it for me. I stopped attending the following year, so yes, I dropped out of that vocational school. 

I think it’s a good thing you went to show your support. Don’t let a few people stop you from wearing that shirt or expressing yourself.


----------



## Croconaw (May 19, 2022)

I’m just questioning whether or not certain friends of mine are genuine.


----------



## Neb (May 19, 2022)

I feel like I’m making slower progress with Japanese compared to my classmates. Some of them already have excellent pitch accent and wide vocabularies. Meanwhile I can barely make a sentence that is longer than four words. They can speak immediately while I usually take several seconds to respond. It’s weird because I can understand what others are saying with no issue. It’s just speaking that I’m struggling with. A part of this is from not studying enough. I still don’t know how to study properly, so I usually spend no more than 30 minutes a day, if that. Some days I’m too burned out and do nothing instead. I’d try one of those language speaking apps, but I’m terrified of speaking my second language to a stranger. It’s already hard to enough to talk to my classmates as is.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 19, 2022)

Neb said:


> I feel like I’m making slower progress with Japanese compared to my classmates. Some of them already have excellent pitch accent and wide vocabularies. Meanwhile I can barely make a sentence that is longer than four words. They can speak immediately while I usually take several seconds to respond. It’s weird because I can understand what others are saying with no issue. It’s just speaking that I’m struggling with. A part of this is from not studying enough. I still don’t know how to study properly, so I usually spend no more than 30 minutes a day, if that. Some days I’m too burned out and do nothing instead. I’d try one of those language speaking apps, but I’m terrified of speaking my second language to a stranger. It’s already hard to enough to talk to my classmates as is.


japanese is a really complex language, especially pitch!! people learn things at different rates, but if youre able to understand everything being said i think thats a really good sign that your studying is working! i know it can be really discouraging when you slip up or confuse vocab or forget one of the million grammar lessons, but this stuff will iron out over time. if you can comprehend everything i think you shouldnt be so hard on yourself. over time, quickly responding in japanese will get soo much easier! 30 mins a day sounds plenty to review your notes and practice your kanji. theres going to be a lot of content for a while, and it can feel pretty overwhelming to keep up such a high rate of memorization, but since you said you can understand everything being said, i think youre doing great!!! if you want to include more "studying" without actually studying in your free time, i recommend listening to music in japanese, reading manga, watching anime in sub, even changing your phones language to japanese can be really helpful because that saturation will help you reinforce everything youve learned and possibly teach you new things you havent covered in class yet! also if you like youtube, i highly recommend watching dogen! he is super awesome and hilarious and has a lot of informative videos. anyways good luck to you  it sounds like youre doing a great job imo


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2022)

One of my co-workers are seriously driving me nuts. Apparently she thinks it's okay for people to put in incorrect/incomplete catalogue posts for books in the systems, have the same people print those out and also not use a separate slip of paper to write where the books are going... And have me equip those books with labels and chips etc. 

Like just let me take out the complete and correct posts cause someone will go and change them later anyway before I do them... Would be way more effective and easy for me. I mean it would save me double/triple checking every books just cause it was wrong from start.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 19, 2022)

I know people always tell me "Don't be so hard on yourself" but I have every right to be. I always gaslight myself into thinking I've done something wrong and I make sure to correct it. All my life I've always been told that I have done something bad and its one of the reasons I have a spoiled mindset. I take things seriously to make sure it doesn't happen again. I swear I feel like I'm my own worst enemy when it comes to not trying to screw things up.

I sometimes wonder if I was not raised in a toxic environment from my childhood, my life could've been better, but now its already done and there is nothing I can do about it. Whenever something positive actually does happen to me its hard for me to even smile because I have become so emotionally numb to all the negativity I had to deal with throughout my entire life. I don't know weather that makes me feel good or bad. I really do dislike when people try to make behave a certain way that causes my feelings and emotions to get bottled up inside of me to the point where I have a mental breakdown. I really cannot handle all this stress and it really makes me avoid talking to anyone.

I just feel like I am someone who just make things to be a big deal but then I realized that I let my own anger and sadness consume me. It gets me in a sour mood and makes me avoid talking to others just so I would not make them feel uncomfortable. I know people often ask me things like "Whats wrong" then the moment I describe the incident I just get a "whatever you're just full of yourself" response. I really cannot express my problems so well and I just feel stuck.....


----------



## moo_nieu (May 19, 2022)

just having a really hard time with life. ptsd sucks


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 19, 2022)

I have an essay to submit tomorrow afternoon and I cannot for the life of me clear the fog in my head to write it. I struggled far less for my last assignment which makes this extra frustrating… I wish I could just get this over with and end the stress that makes my heart violently palpitate.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 19, 2022)

Bill 96. I don’t know a whole lot about it, but it’s basically a law to make Quebec _all _French. I think it’s great that the province wants to preserve its French heritage, I really do. But as an Anglophone (a person who speaks English), it’s gonna make living here very difficult. Fellow Ontario citizens, prepare to meet yours truly in the near-future. If I got any information wrong or if there's something I should know, _please_ tell me. I would like to learn more about this Bill 96.


----------



## vinnie (May 19, 2022)

This morning, I had to go take exams. I decided to do something different and wear eyeliner. I was on the fence about if it looked good or not, but went for it anyway. I got to the class and a girl was basically staring me down. I'm a very self-conscious person and I always assume that people are judging me if they're staring at me, even if they're not. I got uncomfortable and asked her to please stop staring at me. She proceeds to get angry and go off on me. At least I was nice about it? People are complicated.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 19, 2022)

my little bun Bakugo stole a chocolate chip muffin that got left where he could get to it. Both buns ate it, but Bakugo seems like he's needing extra love today. I love both my buns, but I definitely have a stronger bond with Bakugo because he's such a snuggle bug and he helped me get through a difficult time in my life. I'm feeling really anxious about them getting gi stasis from eating that i really don't know what I'd do without bakugo their appetites seem fine. as I'm writing this and saying such nice things about him he goes and bites me, he clearly wants snacks. plus he's going to be annoying and pissy for awhile demanding more muffin.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 19, 2022)

I hate homophobic people. My brother's one of them. He's constantly degrading me for something that's out of my control and is a literal part of me. My dad tells him to stop his behaviour, but to no avail. I just don't get it. He's my brother and should be supportive, but he does the opposite instead.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Bill 96. I don’t know a whole lot about it, but it’s basically a law to make Quebec _all _French. I think it’s great that the province wants to preserve its French heritage, I really do. But as an Anglophone (a person who speaks English), it’s gonna make living here very difficult. Fellow Ontario citizens, prepare to meet yours truly in the near-future. If I got any information wrong or if there's something I should know, _please_ tell me. I would like to learn more about this Bill 96.


idk how stuff like that works in Canada compared to the US but I would honestly be really surprised if it went through and they started forcing people in Quebec to speak only French. how would they enforce that anyways lmao. I don't think any of the states here have "official" languages, though they are all predominantly English it's technically not official.


been really tired again today. I actually had to lie down for like an hour because I couldn't do anything. my dad and I have been working on that floor out there and he's done wayyy more work than I have and yet I'm really tired. I keep in mind though, he's used to working full time and I'm unable to do so. I get tired really easily. luckily he hasn't gotten mad at me about it, there's not much more I can help with anyways, he's actually installing the new floor and idk how to do that lol. my tendency to be excessively tired makes me feel kinda useless sometimes, though.


----------



## Beanz (May 19, 2022)

my mother is once again forcing me to go to a stupid school event that’s happening tomorrow. she says that i need to go because im apart of the “_C O M M U N I T Y_” oh HELL NO, it’s like i’m apart of a cult or something.

i don’t want to go because it’s a stupid field day, im sure that my school just makes up these days to find excuses not to have classes. i’d rather have a normal day. i got paired with this team where everyone is friends with each other but me, also 9/10 sure that they were laughing when they saw i got put on their team. shut the hell up are you laughing because im quiet?


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)

Today's been pretty subpar to be honest, but at least tomorrow and this weekend will be better since I actually have plans.


----------



## Neb (May 20, 2022)

So I was at Starbucks and saw a bunch of people gathered by the door. I asked one of them if they were in line. They said no and quickly dodged as I walked around them. I don’t know, that dodge was rather rude. I wasn’t going to walk into them or anything.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2022)

This radio channel, like there are more 70s music than ABBA but k lmao.

Also I really really want more 60s mini dresses but they're so hard to find here D:


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2022)

Today's already turning out to be crap like yesterday.  

Can I go back to sleep?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 20, 2022)

I cannot handle losing in a game, I swear. Yesterday I was playing Wii Party with my brother, and the Wii remote slid right out of my hand when I was about to hit it against my bedframe. Now I'm screaming names of Miis and bashing my Wii remote on my bed while playing Wii Sports. Maybe I should take a break.

And also me setting up near-impossible game challenges for myself, like beating Switch Sports tennis powerhouse level, or getting 200+ points in Wii Sports bowling. I'm so close to giving up. 

Edit: Aaaaaand I just pressed 'start over' by accident instead of 'continue' like I wanted. Great, I was doing so well in Wii Sports tennis too. I'm definitely taking a break now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2022)

Not liking this new approach PoGo is taking, do they really think people would care more locally? If they do they have their own discords and groups already. Also removing that one 1 coin weekly remote raid pass box thing, bad move. Oh well if they want people to spoof trade and raid go ahead.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 20, 2022)

My family being abnormally loud when I'm trying to watch Poofesure. I can still hear them loud and clear, even in my room with my door closed. Looks like I'm staying here until someone leaves.


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2022)

Had to have a COVID-19 test today and now I've to self-isolate until after my surgery on Monday.


----------



## peachsaucekitty (May 20, 2022)

i have a burn blister on my fingre o.o


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 20, 2022)

I really hate how my parents treat me like a child instead of an adult. My dad was supposed to bring up the recycle bin but he forgets and then has the nerve to tell me to go "fetch it" as if I have to do everything. Then to make matters worse my mom just stepped in said "Hey stop arguing with your father" which really mad me more frustrated. 

I was just talking to myself how my dad has a lack of common sense and always contradicting himself when he said he was going to do something and doesn't do it, but then my mom told me to "stop it" and then I just even more annoyed. I really hate being around my parents when they make me do stuff like this that just puts me in a bad mood.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 20, 2022)

I was playing Wii Sports and got so angry I hit my Wii remote on my desk. But my fingers were in the way, so you can imagine what happened. Now my fingers hurt, but my own anger and stupidity caused it. And I'm not even gonna talk about my brother... Let's just say that I had to resist the urge to chuck the Wii remote at him.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2022)

really worried about my brother right now


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 20, 2022)

The sunburn on my shoulders hurts so bad. I did use sunscreen, so whyyy? 

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2022



oak said:


> Rabbit at the vet details
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I am a bit late, but a vet once injured my mouse really badly. He (the mouse) got weaker and weaker right after, and after his death it occurred to me that that might be because of the injury. Finding a good vet can be really hard.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 20, 2022)

how many times is the water going to be shut off wtf

at least its back on now.. weird that they dont notify us at all either


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 20, 2022)

Poofesure's Tomodachi Life finale almost made me cry. It's real fun to be over-sensitive.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 20, 2022)

It's too hot


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 20, 2022)

Its been a rough week. First I had to spend countless hours setting up my new Xfinity Equipment, Then next thing I know my whole phone number was changed I called Xfinity to fix it but they didn't do much so they told me they will send a Technician by Sunday (thats the last thing I need), and lastly I've been checking my blood sugar a bit too much because I have this constant fear in the back of my mind of it going up high. Maybe I'm kinda over doing it and I just stick to what worked before, but most times my brain goes into stress mode when thinking of how much or how little to eat.


----------



## Soigne (May 20, 2022)

working with a new coworker tomorrow and i'm a bit worried she's not going to like me for some reason hh


----------



## deana (May 20, 2022)

Had to work short staffed again which was super not fun  tired of always being the one to pick up the slack around here


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2022)

This week has been complete and utter horse ****.  I'm done.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 20, 2022)

Venti said:


> This week has been complete and utter horse ****.  I'm done.


Tell me about it, mine was rough.


----------



## Beanz (May 21, 2022)

it’s 12 am and my dog keeps making noises.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 21, 2022)

I just realized my brother tried to call me earlier and I didn't recognize the number so I didn't answer it. I'm so mad at myself now bc i really want to talk to him. I'm so worried about him rn I can't even relax enough to go to sleep. and now I won't be able to talk to him until probably tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized my brother tried to call me earlier and I didn't recognize the number so I didn't answer it. I'm so mad at myself now bc i really want to talk to him. I'm so worried about him rn I can't even relax enough to go to sleep. and now I won't be able to talk to him until probably tomorrow or Sunday.


Honestly I think it's a healthy thing to be sceptical to numbers you don't recognize. He could have called again or texted if it really was something important or just in general, so yeah don't feel bad and hope you can talk to him soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 21, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Honestly I think it's a healthy thing to be sceptical to numbers you don't recognize. He could have called again or texted if it really was something important or just in general, so yeah don't feel bad and hope you can talk to him soon


I normally wouldn't worry but he's been checked into a hospital for the last 48 hours and I currently have no other way of getting ahold of him. he's not allowed to use his cell phone and that number is the only way he can talk to anyone. I really hope he calls me again sometime today.

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2022

I honestly just want to go back to sleep, my anxiety with my brother is really high and idk what to do. I worry about him so much, I don't want anything bad to happen to him. I can't call or text him at all. I really wish he would just come back home (he lives on his own) because I would never let him feel this way when I'm around. I hope he knows that he's like my best friend and I don't know what I would do without him. 

I'm just too stressed and anxious to do anything else. I really don't handle stress very well and this is making it difficult for me to function normally.


----------



## daringred_ (May 21, 2022)

my mom thinking she knows more than my professionally trained therapist and her response to "you could stand to be more supportive and understand that the way your depression effects you is not the same way it effects me" was "fine, i'll stop being as supportive as i already am" ?????? sounds like i'm not the only one who needs therapy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I normally wouldn't worry but he's been checked into a hospital for the last 48 hours and I currently have no other way of getting ahold of him. he's not allowed to use his cell phone and that number is the only way he can talk to anyone. I really hope he calls me again sometime today.


Ah okay that I understand (and makes sense since it's a hospital), but yeah hope he calls back. At least you know it's him now and hope he gets better! 
--

Also Chapter ?? of Lost Package:

So I asked the store this week to start a case on the package with DPD since they 100% lost it in their facility now, it's been there for almost a month. So I check DPD tracking today for fun and it says "lol there's a been a delay in our facility we'll update you soon"..... Like okay someone seems to have "found" but it's still lost in Netherlands LOL.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 21, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Ah okay that I understand (and makes sense since it's a hospital), but yeah hope he calls back. At least you know it's him now and hope he gets better!


yeah im sorry if I sounded rude at all, I was really stressed. I talked to my mom this morning and she said when she talked to my brother he sounded a lot better. his psych meds were not doing well for him. I'm just glad he told someone what was going on. I'm still worried and peob will be until he gets home safe but at least now I know what was wrong and that he's doing better now. I appreciate your replies


----------



## moo_nieu (May 21, 2022)

horrible nightmares and poor sleep. i feel terrible and i havent even been out of bed. ive been trying so hard to focus on positive things and think about a hopeful future, but im so tired of dealing with everything. i feel like my body and mind are just broken down. im so tired of living like this


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah im sorry if I sounded rude at all, I was really stressed. I talked to my mom this morning and she said when she talked to my brother he sounded a lot better. his psych meds were not doing well for him. I'm just glad he told someone what was going on. I'm still worried and peob will be until he gets home safe but at least now I know what was wrong and that he's doing better now. I appreciate your replies


No no it's okay I understand. I should apologize if something, there's just so many people who get bad experiences with unknown numbers even if they eg. expect someone in the hospital to call.

And no problems and glad to hear


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)

We got a new scale, and despite me only being 112 pounds (when I originally thought I'd be 120+), I still fret about my weight. I have too much fat on my stomach and my thighs, I need to get rid of it. My IRL best friend suggested that I stop snacking and incoporate more activity, but what do I do? Continue snacking and make no effort to _incoporate activity_. The only 'exercise' I get is from playing Wii Sports and occasionally walking my dog.
I'm also tired of my friends and family making assumptions like "you're so skinny" and "you have no stretch marks". I hide my fat with baggy clothes and I have stretch marks on my hips. I don't get it. A few months ago I claimed that I didn't care about what people think of me, but now I'm being self-conscious about my weight.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 21, 2022)

and theres no hot water. fantastic


----------



## Croconaw (May 21, 2022)

It’s slow af at work, so I might actually get to leave early, but ngl, I’d like the money.


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2022)

I'm depressed.  I wish I had stayed asleep in my dream.  Forever.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

This webp image **** browser keep pulling. No site can handle that file format as avatars or whatever and we don't give a **** about youtube. Can we just save as jpg/png/gif whatever?


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## vinnie (May 21, 2022)

My father works too much. He works all week from 4:30am-4:30pm except for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. After returning from work, he works at his barn and does hay. He doesn't get in the house until around 7-8pm. On his days off, he's constantly baling hay, picking up hay, and not giving himself a break. He and my brother picked up around 400 hay bales yesterday. He even worked all day until 8pm on his _birthday. _It bothers me that the poor guy doesn't let himself have a break.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)

I swear that parents are one of the biggest hypocrites in the world. My dad always tells me: "People are always gonna be doing things that are annoying to you, and you're just gonna have to deal with it." Mostly because the other day I kept pointing out every time my brother did something annoying. But now my dad is being pissy about even the smallest amount of noise. I get that he has a headache, but me closing a cabinet door and my brother talking to his friend on Discord on a normal decibel level isn't gonna hurt him. He also just waltzes into the room and turns off the TV while I'm watching Poofesure. Excuse me? Rude, but whatever.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 21, 2022)

Just really anxious this evening. Also just physically tired. I wish things were better for everyone.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 22, 2022)

depressed and Bakugo bit me for cutting his nails not hard enough to break skin, but it stung. Then he threw a tantrum and threw some stuff and wouldn't take my apology blueberries and sat with his back to me. hurts


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

Chapter ?? of Lost Package:

So I checked status last night, now it changed from delay at facility to "Preparing to return to sender". Like okay they start a case, you found it for some reason (or hopefully it's just a placeholder automatic status but still) and now you're gonna send it back when it's YOUR (DPD's) fault for losing it for so long. Never ever gonna use these guys again. I'll talk to the store tomorrow hopefully and sew what's going on or if they have anything to say but seriously, even Royal Mail and the other option they use is better.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 22, 2022)

I've bit more worried recently about my job/company recently. Without going into too many details, I switched jobs last year and it started out okay but has been going downhill these past few months. Part of it is with the work/company but also I feel like it's going to go under. I just don't know when. Because I'm here on a visa, if I did lose my job I'd have 3 months to find a new one and get on a new visa. There would be some ways to work around this (legally haha) if necessary.
Considering the direction work has been going in and that it seems later this year they're going to start forcing everyone to go to the office I don't think switching jobs is the worst thing but I am worried what kind of a job I could land next. I might try starting to go to events to network and also work on my own to build up my skills. The issue being that I feel so tired before and after work that I barely have the willpower to do the things to help myself (also late start/end for work hours means I can only do events/meet people on weekends not weekdays).

In the meantime I'll just have to keep doing my best and see what happens.


----------



## Neb (May 22, 2022)

I just want this semester to be over already. I like my professors and classes, but I’m so burned out from the mountain of homework. The pace of the class is too fast for me too. Ideally I would learn one major piece of grammar per week. Instead it’s two to three. At least it isn’t as hard as my previous Japanese class at the other university I’m dual enrolled in. There they just threw 5 scripts at me per week and expect me to regurgitate them in class. At my other college the teacher is nice enough to use the Genki textbook. It’s the standard Japanese textbook for a reason.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2022)

Chronic condition flare-up has my dominant hand/wrist/elbow/shoulder and neck in pain and I need to write another 800-1200 words on this report today. It's actually due by the end of the work day tomorrow but I've surgery in the morning and can't risk not making the deadline, so I'm insisting on getting it done on my day off. Agh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 22, 2022)

had a dream where my dad was playing a recording of a piano piece and he was saying his usual **** like "this would be so easy for you to learn" and "you really should do this" so ofc I'm gonna wake up in a bad mood -__-

like he really needs to just stop telling me what I should be doing. I'll literally be 23 next month. I'll prob be 57 and he'll still be telling me what I should be doing (or should've done).


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

This dad refusing to let their kids buy wine gums (you can buy them as pick n mix here for the context) just cause they say "Brandy" or other liquor stuff on them. Like okay, they don't actually contain alcohol they just look fancy for the distraction of actual alcohol lol.

Like bruh how stupid can you be there... as for parents who obviously shouldn't have children.


----------



## tessa grace (May 22, 2022)

Spoiler: talks about pink eye symptoms 



I was finally recovering from the flu and now I have pink eye?! Just great   my sister's graduation is on Wednesday so I really don't want to get to her sick, but its not helping that I woke up with my eye glued shut from all of the eye goop. I had to rip out my eyelashes to be able to open my eye for heavens sake. I can barely open my left eye anyway, I just want to go to the doctor and get antibiotics asap. But its 7 in the morning so I have to wait


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 22, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> This dad refusing to let their kids buy wine gums (you can buy them as pick n mix here for the context) just cause they say "Brandy" or other liquor stuff on them. Like okay, they don't actually contain alcohol they just look fancy for the distraction of actual alcohol lol.
> 
> Like bruh how stupid can you be there... as for parents who obviously shouldn't have children.


Well people are just stupid lol. I do war reenactments. If you've never seen one, it's basically huge skits/scenarios where we perform certain battles and how they went. We also have military campsites set up where we sleep and chill until the battle scenario. Specatators come by to see the battles and living history of how a soldier would live back then.

I had this kid come up once and chimed in how cool it was that we have a campfire. His dad said something like 'Nah that's fake. See it's totally fake!' and grabbed the skillet that was on the fire. Burned his hand and ran away with his kid. Like could you not feel the heat coming off of it when you got close enough? How stupid can you be?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 22, 2022)

I'm ****ing pissed thanks to my brother. I went downstairs to choose what cereal to eat for breakfast, and as I was reaching for the Reese's Puffs my brother takes the rest of it. Now I had to choose a different cereal, but it didn't even matter 'cause he took the rest of the milk too! I stormed upstairs into my room, and he walks into my room. For what reason? 'Cause I had the TV remote with me. So now my brother is enjoying a big bowl of Reese's Puffs and watching Poofesure's new video while I sulk in my room. :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Well people are just stupid lol. I do war reenactments. If you've never seen one, it's basically huge skits/scenarios where we perform certain battles and how they went. We also have military campsites set up where we sleep and chill until the battle scenario. Specatators come by to see the battles and living history of how a soldier would live back then.
> 
> I had this kid come up once and chimed in how cool it was that we have a campfire. His dad said something like 'Nah that's fake. See it's totally fake!' and grabbed the skillet that was on the fire. Burned his hand and ran away with his kid. Like could you not feel the heat coming off of it when you got close enough? How stupid can you be?


Yeah, so many levels of stupid. Like bruh obviously don't touch stuff on fire...

And yeah I highly doubt your small kid will start screaming for booze just by eating a couple of wine gums. Like there are actual booze chocolates that could be triggers for alcoholics not that.. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 22, 2022)

Spoiler: stupid rant






Spoiler: you sure you really wanna listen to this






Spoiler: ok fine man



My parent's marriage the last few years, has been sorta rocky. They'd fight night and day , literally but i keep pretending 
'we are a happy family' i can't keep doing this.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 22, 2022)

Yikes, my dad's in a bad mood and my parents are arguing.....


----------



## Croconaw (May 22, 2022)

Something is sort of worrying me but I don’t want to give any details.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2022)

Chris said:


> Chronic condition flare-up has my dominant hand/wrist/elbow/shoulder and neck in pain and I need to write another 800-1200 words on this report today. It's actually due by the end of the work day tomorrow but I've surgery in the morning and can't risk not making the deadline, so I'm insisting on getting it done on my day off. Agh.


Five hours and 1,000 words later and it's more or less finished. I'm in agony. I'm rewarding myself with a glass of sauvignon blanc for this.


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2022)

I should've chose a much cooler day to clean my room. Sweating buckets here!


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2022)

my final for anatomy is tomorrow and i’m dreading it


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

IG sales like ok why do you even have an actual store then. Not getting PayFail for that.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 22, 2022)

I need a break from the Internet. I'm rotting my brain with Friday Night Funkin' music, Animal Crossing fanfiction, and YouTubers playing Wii Sports. I really need to focus on my schoolwork and myself. But I don't think I'm ready to give that up yet...


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 22, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm also tired of my friends and family making assumptions like "you're so skinny" and "you have no stretch marks". I hide my fat with baggy clothes and I have stretch marks on my hips. I don't get it. A few months ago I claimed that I didn't care about what people think of me, but now I'm being self-conscious about my weight.


I know it might not be what you want to hear, and I can’t see how skinny or not skinny you really are, but it’s normal to weigh a little more at the age of 15. Also, 112 pounds objectively aren’t much (I know cause I am pretty small and weigh around 110). I was a little chubby during puberty, but then I grew and was really skinny again. Stretch marks are perfectly normal as well. I have some, too. Don’t stress yourself too much about your weight, as long as you aren’t unhealthily overweight.


----------



## vinnie (May 22, 2022)

My parents are talking about k***ing one of the stray cats that have been coming up. I've made a bond with him, too. His name is Floof and he's just now starting to trust me. My parents say we have too many cats now and we need to "get rid" of him. Take him to the shelter like a ****ing decent human being. There's no need to hurt a cat just because he's hanging around and trying to survive. I'm actually on the verge of tears right now because I can't believe they seriously have that mindset. I love every cat that I meet and the thought of one dying hurts my heart.


----------



## Soigne (May 22, 2022)

one of my two jobs must attract the most vile people on the planet to work for them ever. i literally have to just bite my tongue when i'm working there and not say anything to ANYONE because everyone loves to run their mouth about every little thing you do. i swear if i have to listen to one more coworker complain about another coworker and expect me to take part in their gossip i'm gonna lose it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 22, 2022)

vinnie said:


> -snip-


Dude, I'm so sorry to hear that. I'd be mortified if my parents even mentioned it. I know that I can't be of much help, but is there anything you could do about the situation? Adopt the cat, send it to a shelter, something?
-----
I was in a really bad mood today, so I took out my anger on my family pretty much. But what irks me is that my dad thinks I'm acting this way because of Poofesure, which I find very ludicrous. He threatened to put Parental Controls or whatever on YouTube so I don't get to watch his videos. Okay, I get that my parents don't like him, but I do. I feel like a lot of parents have that mindset. "My child isn't acting right because of X reasons, let me blame it on something totally illogical and somehow take it away from them." I'm acting this way not because of some YouTuber, it's my family. They piss me off so much. And taking something away I enjoy isn't gonna help. I don't know what my dad is up to, but I'm very nervous because I don't wanna be forced to stop watching one of my favorite YouTubers...

I'm also mad about what my dad said when I accidentally cut myself with the potato peeler: "Did you actually get hurt, or are you just overreacting like usual?" Ugh.


----------



## vinnie (May 22, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Dude, I'm so sorry to hear that. I'd be mortified if my parents even mentioned it. I know that I can't be of much help, but is there anything you could do about the situation? Adopt the cat, send it to a shelter, something?


I've tried telling them to stop thinking about it multiple times. My dad gives me the ol "we're just joking" card. I know for a fact they're dead serious about it. I'm probably going to get him maybe tomorrow and take him to a shelter myself. If they're not going to have the decency to do it, I might as well. A huge factor in the whole ordeal is that he isn't fixed, and neither is my cat, Rosie. They're afraid they'll keep having kittens together, and they just don't want dozens of little kittens roaming around. It's either I pay to get them both fixed or take Floof to the shelter. There's also the other possible solution, but I'm not allowing that.


----------



## daringred_ (May 22, 2022)

vinnie said:


> I've tried telling them to stop thinking about it multiple times. My dad gives me the ol "we're just joking" card. I know for a fact they're dead serious about it. I'm probably going to get him maybe tomorrow and take him to a shelter myself. If they're not going to have the decency to do it, I might as well. A huge factor in the whole ordeal is that he isn't fixed, and neither is my cat, Rosie. They're afraid they'll keep having kittens together, and they just don't want dozens of little kittens roaming around. It's either I pay to get them both fixed or take Floof to the shelter. There's also the other possible solution, but I'm not allowing that.


if you take them to a shelter, _please_ make sure it's a no-kill shelter. i don't know how common those are where i live, but i'm pretty sure they're still somewhat widespread in the US if that's where you live. other alternatives would be to just get _your_ cat fixed, which i personally feel any cat owner should do asap anyway if they don't want kittens, or see if there's anyone in your area who performs TNR (trap-neuter-release) if you want him to stick around. (a charity in the UK called cats protection both loans traps and covers the neutering cost, for example.) i'd personally take him to a shelter in the hopes of finding him a good home, but that is just me.


----------



## vinnie (May 22, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> if you take them to a shelter, _please_ make sure it's a no-kill shelter. i don't know how common those are where i live, but i'm pretty sure they're still somewhat widespread in the US if that's where you live. other alternatives would be to just get _your_ cat fixed, which i personally feel any cat owner should do asap anyway if they don't want kittens, or see if there's anyone in your area who performs TNR (trap-neuter-release) if you want him to stick around. (a charity in the UK called cats protection both loans traps and covers the neutering cost, for example.) i'd personally take him to a shelter in the hopes of finding him a good home, but that is just me.


My local shelter is a no-kill shelter. I wouldn't take him otherwise. The shelters that have the mentality to do that to animals make me sick. I get that it becomes overcrowded, but that's just cruel_. _And yeah, I completely agree with getting cats fixed if you don't want kittens. All of my other cats are fixed. Whenever we got Rosie, she was pregnant already. She had been a stray, so I took her in. My parents just don't want it to happen again. I'm definitely getting her fixed, but my parents don't like the idea of having Floof around still. He has something wrong with his head. It looks infected. I really want to get it looked at, but I just don't have the money for vet bills. I want him to have a good home where he has people who can give him the treatment he deserves. Sorry if none of this makes sense, I'm not really good at explaining things like this.


----------



## daringred_ (May 22, 2022)

vinnie said:


> My local shelter is a no-kill shelter. I wouldn't take him otherwise. The shelters that have the mentality to do that to animals make me sick. I get that it becomes overcrowded, but that's just cruel_. _And yeah, I completely agree with getting cats fixed if you don't want kittens. All of my other cats are fixed. Whenever we got Rosie, she was pregnant already. She had been a stray, so I took her in. My parents just don't want it to happen again. I'm definitely getting her fixed, but my parents don't like the idea of having Floof around still. He has something wrong with his head. It looks infected. I really want to get it looked at, but I just don't have the money for vet bills. I want him to have a good home where he has people who can give him the treatment he deserves. Sorry if none of this makes sense, I'm not really good at explaining things like this.


if you can't afford the vet costs, it might be worth looking into animal charities near you and/or calling your local vets and asking them what they would do if you brought in a stray. here, if you surrender a cat to cats' protection (and supposedly the rspca, but i don't trust them quite as much), they will usually cover the cat's medical bills; afaik, they don't have them euthanized unless it's something incurable/fatal. it might be worth calling around and asking similar charities near you (or even the shelter you mentioned) if they are able/willing to cover the medical costs. i think if you surrender him, they probably will anyway, and i think vets will potentially administer basic care for free for strays, otherwise what would you do if you found an injured animal and brought it in? it's also when they check for microchips etc. unless you're certain he doesn't have an owner. (the fact that he isn't spayed is an indicator that he _probably_ doesn't, but.)


----------



## skarmoury (May 23, 2022)

Getting tired of the "LOL XD SO RANDOM RAWR" conversations. Please I just want to discuss the topic casually, I have no energy participating in random off-topic things that take up so much of the convo

I feel like a geriatric at this point LMAO


----------



## Neb (May 23, 2022)

I’m ruminating in the middle of the night like usual. This time it’s about people who blocked me without warning. The medication I’m on is keeping me calm, but the thoughts are still very invasive. I would say that’s my mental health in a nutshell. The walks and medication prevent me from feeling anxious, but invasive thoughts still like to bounce around.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2022)

I'm particularly cold and not feeling that great this morning, I barely even have the energy to get out of bed


----------



## Beanz (May 23, 2022)

my english teacher has zero control over the classroom. she wants my class to write an essay about comparing a poem to our favorite song, but she wants us to pick out the quotes and do the outline of the essay first. i don’t know how im supposed to do that, wouldn’t it just be easier to write the essay and use the topics on the outline as a guide then do all that other stuff? there’s people talking in the back of the classroom and it’s so overwhelming. also she won’t give the actual date when the essay is due, she wants to have a meeting about the essay with people so she says use the sign up sheet on the google classroom to schedule a meeting with her and the essay draft will be due the day before the meeting. ??? why can’t you just give everyone a single date of when the final essay is due? i hate it when teachers make me do stupid outlines and these dumb preparations. why do teachers decide to give out the complex assignments when school is about to end and plus finals. it’s not like i give a crap about finals in the first place though, the only thing im studying for is history.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm particularly cold and not feeling that great this morning, I barely even have the energy to get out of bed


You and me both, I'm typing this under my covers instead of getting up.

I'm at home because it's a holiday and there's no school today, but even with my four-day weekend (I didn't have school on Friday either), it still sucked. Yesterday was particularly bad. And I didn't have enough time to do my laundry and my homework, so I'm gonna have to do it today. I also want to watch Poofesure, but I can't when my parents are there. :[


----------



## jiny (May 23, 2022)

i have a headache that is really sharp and it comes and goes  but it hurts so bad when it comes  i think it’s a dehydration headache so i’m just gonna keep hydrating


----------



## moo_nieu (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2022)

Nothing on the package today, I mean if they send it back I suppose the store could just send back because I paid it? 

Also feeling tired...zzz...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

Spoiler: Minor Blood Warning



Almost fully ripped the band-aid off not even 24 hours after I injured myself with the potato peeler. Looking at the blood made me feel sick. Now the band-aid isn't sticking as well and I might have to change it.


----------



## daringred_ (May 23, 2022)

mom keeps letting the kittens out, refuses to watch them, and then comes and wakes me up to hop gardens and fetch them even though my muscles are on fire after coming home, including one of my wrists. wish she would either take some responsibility or stop letting them go outside.


----------



## pottercrossing (May 23, 2022)

Neb said:


> TW: Family death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry. I know it's hard to see family members go, whether you were close to them or not.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

My brother's headphones died on me while I was listening to music, so I had to spend a minute or so (which isn't very long, but still) to find the charger. And apparently I put the thing at max volume, 'cause when I plugged it in the headphones started blaring the song I was listening to. And it was probably one of the most annoying FNF song ever, to add insult to injury.
Also, I drank a huge cup of coffee and I'm shaking uncontrollably.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2022)

My dad, please jump off a cliff.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2022)

Neb said:


> TW: Family death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so very sorry to hear that Neb, just last weekend I went to funerals for both of my grandparents and it really is a difficult thing to get through. it is comforting to know that someone went when it was their time to go, but that won't stop grief from happening.
also I'm sorry I responded to this so late, things have been hectic for the last few weeks. but I'll still be keeping you guys in my thoughts <3



I have so many things I want to do but a lot of them require me to set up a capture card on my TV. I've never used a capture card in my life lol. I really want to record myself playing Sunshine and Mario Party Superstars though, ig I'll have to figure out how to do this. also gotta figure out how to record audio as well, hopefully I don't need to record video and audio separately.
(if anyone has any advice please feel free to DM me lol)


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2022)

I had surgery today and the anaesthetic has worn off. Ouch.

I thought I'd be back in the lab running PCR tests tomorrow. Nope. For health and safety reasons I'm not to go back in until after my stitches are removed Friday. It will be a quiet week of feeling more or less useless.


----------



## tessa grace (May 23, 2022)

I haven't really been eating


----------



## xara (May 23, 2022)

the way literally everything goes wrong no matter what i do or say lol. everything is ****. why do i even bother anymore lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

My head, eyes, and ears hurt. But instead of taking a nap/break, I'm reading articles on the Tomodachi Life Wiki (some are very extensive and long) while listening to FNF music. Hearing the same songs/voices for hours can get very tiring, I'm gonna have those songs stuck in my head when I'm trying to sleep.  I should also be doing my homework right now, but I'm procrastinating like usual.


----------



## vinnie (May 23, 2022)

i feel like i'm in people's way at every social event i go to.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

This bit I read in the 'confession' article in the Tomodachi Life Wiki:
_


Spoiler



In the Japanese and Korean versions, it is possible for an adult and a child to confess to each other, or a friend to try to set them up on a date. This was removed in Western versions to avoid controversy.


_What the heck?!

I also realized that I've been complaining a lot on this thread lately. T_T


----------



## xara (May 23, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> This bit I read in the 'confession' article in the Tomodachi Life Wiki:
> _
> 
> 
> ...


and yet same-sex relationships aren’t possible. go figure lol.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 23, 2022)

Instead of writing a rant I'll just say I had a really rough night last night that wasn't fun maybe tonight will be better


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2022)

went to walmart cause I found a body pillow downstairs and I remembered walmart had a super mario pillowcase so I went to get it, then proceeded to spend 40 minutes in the checkout lane bc all their computers were down or some bs. so that was a fun time lmao. also got some things we needed for dinner cause I figured it would be faster to go there but nooooo now we're gonna eat quite a bit later than I originally planned :<

at least I got my pillowcase


----------



## KittenNoir (May 23, 2022)

I’m sitting in a waiting room at my doctors to hear my results from all the tests I did last week….


Edit: I’m still waiting but they have the radio playing in the waiting room and my favourite band played a song and then another in a row 🥹


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 23, 2022)

Relationship stuff. - Just find it frustrating when you think you know someone...and they continue to surprise you with how little they seemingly care about anything but their own feelings. - Also, this is 100x more frustrating since literally everyone thinks she is the sweetest and kindest and most perfect person ever...but they have no idea how dysfunctional she is at home. All she wants to do is smoke weed...and she becomes emotionally unstable when she does this. She can go from being in a perfectly lovely mood to being unreasonably cruel in an instant. Anyway...I guess we're taking a break to just be friends now. So, it is what it is. Of course my initial reaction to this was to be sad...but, it is probably for the better. Definitely learning a thing or two about who she really is. I am all for smoking weed...it is not something I have a problem with. But she really can't get through a single day without it...and it just changes her so drastically.


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2022)

I'm just sad and crying.  I hate being here all by myself.  I don't ever want to live alone.  It's not for me.  I also wish I had more positive experiences these days.  It's difficult to stay happy and like myself.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 23, 2022)

I am so FED up of people always pointing how much weight I gain. Its not because I am falling back into old habits but I am eating well and my blood sugar is improving. Why is it that everytime I eat food I always tend to get judged for my weight. Even trying so hard to eat healthy food isn't enough for people in my life to stop bothering me about it. They are more focused on my weight than my actual health. Granted I am eating healthy and watching my blood sugar and its stable, but now this constant bother about weight is getting to me.


----------



## vinnie (May 23, 2022)

finally broke down and told my friend my problems. i feel stupid about it now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

I'm so disappointed in myself. I had _four days_ to do my homework, and I wasted that time reading Tomodachi Life Wiki articles and playing video games. And to add insult to injury, I didn't get to watch Poofesure much this weekend.


----------



## King koopa (May 24, 2022)

Welcome back painful stomachache of the month, so glad you're back! 

At least because school is ending soon we don't have any homework but still I hate it when this happens


----------



## daringred_ (May 24, 2022)

just did (most of) the local ninja warrior course, and i'm gonna throw up- doing this as a seriously unfit asthmatic with no muscles was bad enough, doing it while also having the flu- mistakes were made.


----------



## Beanz (May 24, 2022)

my class is once again being disruptive and the teacher does nothing about it except say that if nobody can behave then she is going to take away time from doing the essay in class but she isn’t doing anything to actively stop people from being bad. this is what happens when you have chaotic idiots pick their seats.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 24, 2022)

I only have one more week off from work, and I hope time doesn’t pass as quickly as last week. Other than that, I can’t complain.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)

When you really want those thick custard filled donuts but store didn't put up signs correctly so you have no idea which ones are apple sauce or custard D:


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 24, 2022)

I have one of my spanish final exams (i have 3 this year: one for reading, one for writing, one for listening) in about 2 hours and i really didn't get enough sleep last night so it's time to cram and panic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2022)

edit: actually nvm it's kinda a sensitive topic



Alienfish said:


> When you really want those thick custard filled donuts but store didn't put up signs correctly so you have no idea which ones are apple sauce or custard D:


now I'm just trying to imagine who thought it was a good idea to fill a donut with applesauce lol


----------



## oak (May 24, 2022)

Man my new rabbit Leo is mean. I can't even let him hop around the living room or he tries to full blown fight the cats. He stays in my bedroom full time to prevent fights but then I get up to pee in the middle of the night and he's trying to bite my legs. He bites hard too and breaks the skin, so this morning I tried to pet him to prevent him from coming at my legs and he bites my hand again. Now I have 3 big gashes on my hand from him and several bites on my ankles. And you can't discipline him cause he's just a pea brain rabbit who doesn't understand. I can't wait until he gets neutered this Friday. Hopefully he will calm down without all that testosterone. I just want all my pets to be happy and he's thrown off the balance. Good thing he's cute and I've grown attached to his mean little ass quickly.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> edit: actually nvm it's kinda a sensitive topic
> 
> 
> now I'm just trying to imagine who thought it was a good idea to fill a donut with applesauce lol


I have no idea, but I don't like apple sauce either so


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 24, 2022)

Just generally annoyed right now. I typed it out and decided just to not post it. The whole thing is dumb, but none the less I am just annoyed. Why can't I just do something without having to stop everything because something comes up and be interrupted all the time.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)

Flies getting sucked into my nose. Kindly **** off.


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2022)

Just generally angry/bothered because of some things.


----------



## Croconaw (May 24, 2022)

Teenagers screaming out of a school bus nasty comments at random people and cars on the street. And they attend a religious school? Man, they really do need Jesus.  I’m so glad I graduated because kids still seem like little *******s, maybe worse.


----------



## jiny (May 24, 2022)

i dont feel ready enough to graduate  its literally this saturday.. its such a bittersweet feeling knowing im never gonna see some of these people ever again


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 24, 2022)

I feel like I'm suffering in silence because there are many things that just really put me in a bad mood and the thing that sucks is that I cannot express because the moment I do that something bad always happens. Its pretty personal so I would rather not express it because I fear it can be taken out of context and used against me.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 24, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I feel like I'm suffering in silence because there are many things that just really put me in a bad mood and the thing that sucks is that I cannot express because the moment I do that something bad always happens. Its pretty personal so I would rather not express it because I fear it can be taken out of context and used against me.


You can pm me if you want to talk. I wouldn’t use anything you tell me against you! You don’t have to, though. I hope things will get better for you!


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2022)

I'm giving a presentation in 12hrs and I'm so not ready!


----------



## tessa grace (May 24, 2022)

Spoiler: tw: gun violence



how many more children have to die until my nation realizes we need better gun control...
my heart is breaking for the families of the 14 little kids that died in uvalde today.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 24, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> Spoiler: tw: gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it on the news. Its so sad.....


----------



## amemome (May 24, 2022)

i recently switched to a workout program for muscle building and honestly it's so hard. i can barely make it through the workout. i can't do many of the exercises. i know progress is gradual, especially with exercise, but it feels so frustrating to "fail" if that makes any sense.


----------



## Beanz (May 24, 2022)

taking ibuprofen pm was a mistake, now i feel all tired and tingley. it’s either the pm that’s having an effect on me or i either took too much on accident.


----------



## vinnie (May 24, 2022)

I really want a dr. pepper right now, but I need to drink more water.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 24, 2022)

HELLOOOO, BACK PAIN! I did a lot of cleaning in our basement today, and the ceiling is so low that even I had to crouch, so my back hurts quite a bit now. I cannot imagine what my middle-aged, 6-foot-tall, back pain-inducing dad felt about it. My brother also touched poison ivy like an idiot.

Edit: I was so close to beating stage 6 on Swordplay Showdown (Wii Sports Resort), I was at 99% complete and all I had to do was beat Sarah. But of course I screw it up, now I gotta play the map again.


----------



## Neb (May 24, 2022)

I’m having flashbacks and a minor panic attack. The dread I’m feeling is very strong. Nothing bad is happening, but I feel some trauma resurfacing. It’s no one’s fault. I just can’t escape these thoughts for long. At least the medication is keeping my heart rate down…


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 24, 2022)

Neb said:


> I’m having flashbacks and a minor panic attack. The dread I’m feeling is very strong. Nothing bad is happening, but I feel some trauma resurfacing. It’s no one’s fault. I just can’t escape this feeling. At least the medication is keeping my heart rate down…


I know that feeling it sucks
hang in there, it's gonna be okay stay strong and take good care of yourself


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 25, 2022)

I am beyond pissed, I hate my brother so much. We had to clean the kitchen in the morning because we were cleaning the basement yesterday and didn't have enough time. Wait, correction-- I had to clean the kitchen. I did what I had to do, and then my step-mom tells me to do the dishes, even though my brother's supposed to do it. He did 5 minutes of folding laundry and still complained about how 'hard'  it was. Ugh.

Not to mention that he keeps on bothering me to the point of frustration, tears, and the urge to beat the crap out of him. If I didn't have to do my brother's job, I would've had time to do what I want. I wanted to play Tomodachi Life and Wii Sports Resort (specifically Swordplay Showdown), and I wanted to watch Poofesure's new video. But now I have to wait till I come back from school.


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 25, 2022)

-  The mass shooting in Texas (when will America learn?)
- The fall out from the Sue Gray report (Boris Johnson needs to resign)
- My bus time tables have been changed meaning I have to change my work hours... again
- My neighbour's have disturbed our new (and expensive) driveway despite being told not to by their landlord


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2022)

I have to give today's presentation again tomorrow because of tech issues with the recording.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 25, 2022)

my jaw hurt


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (May 25, 2022)

Had to call in sick last night from work….I work over night cleaning. I got home yesterday morning and got half way through my breakfast and had stomach pains and acid reflux real bad, so I took some meds for that and went to bed.

A few hours later I was covered in sweat and took my temp, 99.7 is high for me cause I always read low anyway. I took a covid test and thank God it was negative…but called out to be safe.

Still feel like crap today, washed my bed sheets and changed out my bedding so maybe that will help some. Also drinking some Gatorade and trying to stay cool.


----------



## daringred_ (May 25, 2022)

my muscles are super sore after yesterday; i can't even move without being in serious pain. this sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2022)

Really wish the store would reply now, I did provide screenshots from both their on-site tracking tool as well as DPD so I wonder why they don't reply. I don't know their return policy when it's just DPD ****ing things rather than not being able to deliver etc. but I hope they can compensate me some way.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 25, 2022)

Anyone else schedule a vacation and work just completely blows up in your face right before it or even other **** happens? Good lord, I can't wait to leave this place. I really hope I can stick with my guns and leave soon after my vacation is over.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Anyone else schedule a vacation and work just completely blows up in your face right before it or even other **** happens? Good lord, I can't wait to leave this place. I really hope I can stick with my guns and leave soon after my vacation is over.


Not that bad, but I have like 9324 meetings and **** coming up before my vacation weeks D: Urgh.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 25, 2022)

DELETED


----------



## moo_nieu (May 25, 2022)

glad i had counseling today, but now i feel like ive been hit by a truck


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2022)

so exhausted after cleaning nonstop for like a week and I overheard my dad saying that our house still isn't quite presentable enough for an inspector. I mean, yeah, that's what happens when you don't take care of your house for like 7 years bro lmfao. 7 years of deterioration leads to this mess. hopefully he'll learn from that mistake but he prob won't.

so anyways, considering my current physical/mental state, today would be an ideal day to kick back and play some games and hang out w the doggo and maybe even draw/color. but instead I'm working myself to death bc this house still needs so much cleaning done :,,,,,,,,,)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 25, 2022)

Spoiler



I AM PISSED. MY BROTHER'S AT IT AGAIN.
I just don't get it. He should focus on doing his job instead of finding ways to bother me. He nagged me a bunch of times, drenched me in water, locked me out of the house and in the basement (momentarily), touching me (not inappropriately), and much more.
I just... Snapped. The whole neighborhood probably heard me screaming at him.
I'm so frustrated with him and on the brink of tears. I want to beat him up so badly. I'm mad enough to kill. I even threatened to kill my brother. There's definitely something wrong with me.
I know what I said about how my brother bothering me doesn't sound like a big deal, but I just don't know how to explain it well. I can't live with him anymore, I don't wanna deal with him ever. But of course, I'm stuck with him for the next three years, maybe more. Ugh.


----------



## Soigne (May 25, 2022)

everything is a lot all at once and i wish it would stop but maybe things would be worse if they did


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2022)

I have to get up early tomorrow morning to do some more cleaning before the appraisal person arrives. I'm sure everything will be fine but I'm really resenting having to wake up and jump right back into cleaning, washing dishes, doing laundry, whatever. I just want to be done lol. I'm so tired.


----------



## Gene. (May 25, 2022)

I've had a migraine for about a week now :"D it's making it impossible to get really anything done


----------



## oak (May 25, 2022)

I'm feeling sad so I'm eating McDonald's fries in my car. That'll fix it


----------



## skweegee (May 25, 2022)

Only halfway through the work day and I'm already over it. Not that anything today has been particularly bad, it has just been a constant barrage of minor annoyances and inconveniences that have all piled up throughout the day, combined with a high level of mental burnout, and I'm just ready for the day to be done.


----------



## daringred_ (May 25, 2022)

more girlfriend woes


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 25, 2022)

My ankle itches because it is swollen :/


----------



## Neb (May 25, 2022)

I stubbed my foot on the wall by accidentally walking into it and it still hurts. Not even pain medication is making the stinging stop.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2022)

I'm getting too old to go out drinking on a work night. 5:30am and I was eating leftover pizza to curb the nausea. Hope my girlfriend is faring better. 

I've a presentation in five hours (a repeat of the same one I gave yesterday, joy, but different audience) so time to load up on fluids and potassium and face the day.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2022)

RIP Oklahoma.

also can i just get a 100 or shiny trump on pogo that would be nice : D


----------



## Neb (May 26, 2022)

I wish my therapists gave more grounded advice. Just saying “set boundaries” without explaining anything is not helpful. They seem to think stuffing me with medication is enough. It’s not. I have years of unresolved trauma that have completely altered my personality and view of the world. Not a single therapist I’ve ever had has helped. Don’t get me wrong, the medication has positive effects. Random comments on the street don’t bother me anymore and my heart isn’t racing 24/7. I never feel depressed anymore. The hyper sensitivity to sound from my autism is also gone. It doesn’t help with the underlying issues though. I wish I could go more than a few days without ruminating on my high school years or the toxic relationship I was in. Of the several therapists I’ve had not a single one has helped with this. Even the ones I liked focused more on chemical balancing than getting to the source. I don’t have any other options either. They’re the only therapists in this city that support my insurance and I can’t afford to pay out of pocket. All I can do is tell them I need more specialized assistance. If they can’t I don’t know what to do.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 26, 2022)

Everything around me is becoming impossible to do things because of stuff in the world that is holding me back, I know its out of everyone's control but still its annoying trying to even do anything in life.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 26, 2022)

I was so tired that i passed out on top of my bed in my clothes last night. I feel and look like garbage today yay! going to go sit outside and drink coffee and chill, but I cant bring my phone because it's almost dead.


----------



## Firesquids (May 26, 2022)

-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 26, 2022)

finally done for now, but now I'm struggling deciding whether I actually want to cross-stitch/draw/etc or if this strong desire for me to just go to bed is more important lol. really tempted to throw some clothes in the laundry to be washed and go take a bath and possibly a nap. 

my dad and I are exhausted. I deserve a break even if I'm not used to being able to take a break.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 26, 2022)

The batteries for my Wii remote are practically dead. They're rechargable at least and I got to play a bit of Wii Sports Resort, but I'm determined to get 100+ points in Table Tennis Return Challenge and I can't play right now. >_<

I kinda need a Wii remote with Wii Motion Plus inside, I don't like that I have to hold everything together with tape. Otherwise the whole thing falls apart when I accidentally throw it. I also need a wrist strap so I don't risk breaking something.

I'm also stressed about the up-coming exams, it's too hot (both inside and outside), and my back still hurts.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2022)

Neopets, fix you ****ing pet slot glitches...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 26, 2022)

my only pair of earbuds is pooping out on me 
I have to hold the cord in a specific way or else the left side cuts out. I don't mind getting a new pair but I'd rather not be spending my money on that right now. at least the right side works, that's good enough for recordings and when I go to bed at night.


also went to goodwill earlier and I got two spongebob DVDs but one of them had the wrong disc in it. the one called "Spongebob Christmas" has a disc that says "Nicktoons Christmas". kinda disappointed abt that because I've been wanting to collect more Spongebob DVDs and that's one more I thought I had but I actually don't. I can't believe the person at the register didn't notice because she checked them to make sure they were in there. I didn't have time to check since I grabbed them right before I checked out. I'm gonna have to return it for in-store credit though I am kinda curious as to what's on the DVD, prob lots of nostalgia lol. at least the "to love a patty" dvd box had the correct DVD in it.


----------



## Croconaw (May 26, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2022)

I'm sick of living in Texas and in general.


----------



## juniperemma (May 26, 2022)

Naomi just moved in on top of two of my blue hydrangea……..


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 27, 2022)

The fact that my room is super messy but work has drained my energy to clean anything. :\


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2022)

I remembered at 1am that I'm getting stitches removed at 8am. Wish I'd gone to bed earlier - 5.5hrs sleep is not enough.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2022)

Probably should have gone to bed before 1 am yeah.

Also crap weather when you have the day off! yay!


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2022)

Just want to go back to sleep.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2022)

Chris said:


> I remembered at 1am that I'm getting stitches removed at 8am. Wish I'd gone to bed earlier - 5.5hrs sleep is not enough.


I accidentally took a nap between 2-4pm as a result. 

Upside I'm feeling more refreshed.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 27, 2022)

i slept in and all i have to eat is a strawberry poptart and i really don't like them.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 27, 2022)

running out of train track ughhh


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 27, 2022)

I don't know how to feel anymore. I just feel stuck.


----------



## oak (May 27, 2022)

I just dropped my rabbit Leo off to be neutered so I hope he's gonna be okay. I wish he didn't have to go through this but he's a raging testosterone filled little monster.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 27, 2022)

I'm not doing ok today. I wish I could sleep for an entire day


----------



## moo_nieu (May 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2022)

Really sick of this week and last week.  Ready for summer to be here.


----------



## daringred_ (May 27, 2022)

pretty sure i have treatment-resistant depression. yay.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2022)

Switch games being so expensive. And £ being expensive against my currency, sigh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 27, 2022)

Something that my best friend said to me and her boyfriend today:
"You guys have it easy, your parents aren't strict and you're allowed to play games all day!"
I'm mad that she just assumed something like that. She's completely wrong.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 27, 2022)

I can't continue my island until I get Sterling. Not fun when I'm stuck atm


----------



## Soigne (May 27, 2022)

i read some reviews of the shampoo i’ve been using and a lot of people are complaining about hair loss from this brand  had to go out and get a new shampoo and toss this one


----------



## Firesquids (May 27, 2022)

noise & light


----------



## allainah (May 27, 2022)

my baby brother


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 27, 2022)

I'm really trying to hang in there today, but i really just want to curl up into the fetal position on the floor right now.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 27, 2022)

I got woken up super early so I tried going back to bed and probably only got half an hour of sleep
I had to take my math test today and my siblings can't even shut up for once and I probably screwed up because I can't focus with screaming in the background and I could have solved problems I know how to figure out
I have a ponding headache so when my math test was over I went to take a four hour long nap with an icepack on my head
It's now just about an hour since I woke up and my headache is feeling better but it's not fully gone


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 27, 2022)

I'm trying to look for a source online for banned/censored words on the 3DS system, but it's just a bunch of articles linking to a Reddit post that was deleted. :I


----------



## daringred_ (May 27, 2022)

everything i learn about the texas shooting. the fact that y'all haven't even at least _tried _gun control is astonishing. "but the constitution-" what, the dusty piece of paper that was written 300 years ago when automatic and assault rifles didn't even exist? give me a break. society is constantly evolving and progressing, and the law should do the same to keep up, and yet we keep going backwards. absurd that people are more concerned about fetuses and what women choose to do with their own bodies than the children getting massacred in the place they go to learn.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 28, 2022)

I've had a mild headache for like 7 hours now and it wasn't really bothering me before but now that I need to sleep it is bothering me and I hate it :,,,,,,)


----------



## Neb (May 28, 2022)

I’m still a week behind in my Japanese class, but it’s too late in the semester to drop out. I don’t have the energy to do all of the overdue homework either. At least I’ll have the chance to review the material over the Summer.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2022)

Also arghhh I really wanna grab this 60s dress but I think I need to ask them how it goes over the hips first.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 28, 2022)

Absolutely mad about this typo when I say ypu instead of you. LIKE it ALWAYS happens. hate typos.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 28, 2022)

theres no hot water again. why


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 28, 2022)

I didn't go to the dentist last week because I was too tired to get up and go, but I'm pretty sure I have some sort of infection that's making my ear and jaw hurt. It hurts pretty bad today. I don't really have time to sit around feeling sorry for myself because I need to go take a woman with cancer to the hospital to run some tests and I can't be late, yet I can't motivate myself this morning. I also cried yesterday when they told me yesterday about the cancer and I had to do it outside because I didn't want them to see me do it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 28, 2022)

I feel like I should be cleaning/working rn but I'm still exhausted after cleaning nonstop for over a week so idk, maybe I deserve this break time. I just hate feeling guilty whenever I do something I really want to do.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 28, 2022)

I hate this stupid inflation that is going on in America. Prices are going up like crazy and it makes it harder to spend money on stuff that I need.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 28, 2022)

I don't even know why I bother to drink coffee, it tastes bad and makes me super shaky all day.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 28, 2022)

i hate bass so much i cant stop it from vibrating my entire body and im losing it. i cant make it stop no matter what i do. this is torture


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

I need to stop eating so much sweets and candy, or at get my hips down some sizes, ugh.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 29, 2022)

A bit bothered that my concerns are still the same as the last times I posted haha, my upstairs neighbor being noisy and my current company showing signs of going under in the future and with being on a visa that would force me to scramble.

For my neighbor I'm writing down so I don't forget to call the manager of the apartment tomorrow. It might not do much but from what I heard from others it's the best option (next step would be calling the police).

For my job, I'm trying to do some research on networking opportunities and possible skills I can be working on in the meantime.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2022)

had another bad dream abt me being in school, and this time I had to deal with transphobia too so yeah


----------



## Croconaw (May 29, 2022)

Well, I cried at work last night for the second time and this time, it had nothing to do with the actual job, it just happened to happen at work. Thankfully my crush called off last night because idk if I wanted her to see me like that. I did end up telling her, though. I strangely trusted her in that moment. 

Thank god my work area is secluded though. Idk if I wanted anyone to see me like that, tbh. Aside from my favorite person who wasn’t there when it happened.

Oh, and yesterday was just a terrible night I suppose. My favorite person (not my crush) was also upset in the morning. Hopefully today is better.


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2022)

i graduated high school yesterday but i feel so sad about it for some reason lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 29, 2022)

Spoiler



My step-mom's response to my questions of the whereabouts of something is "up your butt". I guess I don't mind too much because I know she's joking, but she said the exact same thing when I asked her where my brother was..... I don't think she even realized what she said, but it's just- I don't know, I feel all weird about it now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 29, 2022)

I have a giant hole in my chest right now and feel very empty. I met with my long distance girlfriend of 3 years in person yesterday. We worked so, so hard to make this visit happen. I was absolutely smitten by her and was looking forward to the rest of the week as well. However, just like that, it ended in a day. She wasn't attracted to me and didn't want to give the rest of the week a try. I begged and pleaded, but it just wasn't happening. I just feel so heartbroken right now. I can't even explain the sheer amount of effort that went into making this relationship work, just for it to end in a day. I am happy I at least got to meet her for some closure, but the pain is still incredible. It's really over... I tried my best on the first day. I thought everything went well. I dealt with my ****ty job for months for this meeting, to show her mom I could hold down a job and now this happened. I'm emotionally and mentally burnt out. I don't know what I'm going to do with my life anymore. This is the lowest point I've ever been at.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 29, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> everything i learn about the texas shooting. the fact that y'all haven't even at least _tried _gun control is astonishing. "but the constitution-" what, the dusty piece of paper that was written 300 years ago when automatic and assault rifles didn't even exist? give me a break. society is constantly evolving and progressing, and the law should do the same to keep up, and yet we keep going backwards. absurd that people are more concerned about fetuses and what women choose to do with their own bodies than the children getting massacred in the place they go to learn.


The problem is that there isn't really a Federal gun law. It's handled by each state. Like my state has the strictest gun law that (exaggerating) you could get in trouble for having a rubber band gun, but another state a stone throw away is super loosey-goosey.

The other problem is that the police froze up. Yeah taking a bullet is not something anyone wants to do or should ever have to do, but this is the screwed up world we live in. And they knew what they signed up for. 

The state I live in with the strictest gun law is also the state with the most gangs and crime. So it is just a complete and utter mess that should had been handled a long time ago and it's probably too late to get a handle on it now. People should be able to protect themselves and purchase a firearm if they want to, but there is no reason anyone needs an automatic weapon. You can't get those kind of guns in my state, but this was in Texas. One of the most red-states their is. Don't take their rats away.

I used to know hardcore Republicans on a discord that would always jump in to say how the shootings always looked staged to take their guns away. These people exist. They are delusional and stupid.


VanitasFan26 said:


> I hate this stupid inflation that is going on in America. Prices are going up like crazy and it makes it harder to spend money on stuff that I need.


I know it's insane. I bought a 40 ft roll of chicken wire mesh a few years ago and it was $40 and I needed some more and it was $90.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 29, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> The problem is that there isn't really a Federal gun law. It's handled by each state. Like my state has the strictest gun law that (exaggerating) you could get in trouble for having a rubber band gun, but another state a stone throw away is super loosey-goosey.
> 
> The other problem is that the police froze up. Yeah taking a bullet is not something anyone wants to do or should ever have to do, but this is the screwed up world we live in. And they knew what they signed up for.
> 
> ...


owning guns is very much a part of American culture, especially in in States like Texas. I think we'll start seeing more strict gun laws in some states, but not all. It's pretty much split between republicans and democrats, with republicans being being the ones who don't want gun laws and restrictions. Some interesting things I looked up based on a survey taken last year says that people living in rural areas are more against gun laws vs people living in urban areas being for gun laws and restrictions.


----------



## daringred_ (May 29, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> The problem is that there isn't really a Federal gun law. It's handled by each state. Like my state has the strictest gun law that (exaggerating) you could get in trouble for having a rubber band gun, but another state a stone throw away is super loosey-goosey.
> 
> The other problem is that the police froze up. Yeah taking a bullet is not something anyone wants to do or should ever have to do, but this is the screwed up world we live in. And they knew what they signed up for.
> 
> ...


"People should be able to protect themselves and purchase a firearm if they want to" no, they shouldn't, and that's part of the problem. there are a dozen ways to protect yourself and/or your home without owning a gun. how do you think the rest of us manage it? what's the point in y'all having a president if each state can just decide to do whatever the hell they want? that's like if the uk let each county decide its own laws. you might as well just be 50 different countries at this point. 

also, the police didn't 'freeze up'. they actively made the decision to stand around outside doing nothing to help those poor children; children who were repeatedly calling 911 begging to be saved. they handcuffed and pepper-sprayed and tackled parents who had more balls than them and were willing to go save their kids themselves. the police are supposed to _protect _people. that is their _job_. they did the exact opposite.  

nobody needs a gun for anything (something something about hunting, but i don't agree with that anyway.) and especially not any kind of semi/automatic one, and that's all i have to say about it because i don't want to get into an argument on this thread. gun control has been proven to work by numerous other countries. we had one school shooting here in the UK and decided that was one too many; we haven't had another in the almost 30 years since. i'm sure someone will say, "well, sophie, the us is massive" okay, and? you still have the people:size ratio needed to take away the guns lmao. there's really no excuse for it at this point. it is_ the most obvious_ solution, and yet i hear absurd alternatives like "give all teachers guns", "make classroom doors bullet-proof", "give schools more security" etc. how about you just, oh, i don't know, take away the root cause of the problem, which would also likely be cheaper to do? my god. 

sorry if this comes across as aggressive, i just Cannot with the us government's disregard for human -- _children's _-- lives and blatant refusal to do anything even remotely effective all because of some dusty old piece of paper that wasn't written with the future invention of a gun that can shoot, like, 50 bullets in 60 seconds in mind. owning a gun is _not _a human right. cross out your idiotic 2nd amendment and move on. like, where is the line drawn if not at the deaths of 19 ten year olds and 20 six year olds?


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 29, 2022)

I never said I disagreed with you. I was explaining why this happened in the first place. Texas has such lax gun laws. While stricter gun control all over the country wouldn't stop everything, it would stop a lot of shootings since most of them come from people purchasing their gun legally in a state with super lax gun control laws.

It's terrible that this happens and still happens. I'm sorry if I upset you or anyone else. I'll shut up.


----------



## daringred_ (May 29, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I never said I disagreed with you. I was explaining why this happened in the first place. Texas has such lax gun laws.


no, i know they do, i'm just saying why they _shouldn't _and why the whole thing is ridiculous in the first place. the public should never have access to weapons like that, least of all someone who only just turned 18, and letting states dictate their own laws when it comes to things like this is part of the problem.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 29, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> "People should be able to protect themselves and purchase a firearm if they want to" no, they shouldn't, and that's part of the problem. there are a dozen ways to protect yourself and/or your home without owning a gun. how do you think the rest of us manage it? what's the point in y'all having a president if each state can just decide to do whatever the hell they want? that's like if the uk let each county decide its own laws. you might as well just be 50 different countries at this point.
> 
> also, the police didn't 'freeze up'. they actively made the decision to stand around outside doing nothing to help those poor children; children who were repeatedly calling 911 begging to be saved. they handcuffed and pepper-sprayed and tackled parents who had more balls than them and were willing to go save their kids themselves. the police are supposed to _protect _people. that is their _job_. they did the exact opposite.
> 
> ...


Honestly, people want to say that guns are about freedom, but I don't feel free at all. This place that I go to often got shot up only a couple of months ago, I feel afraid and sad every time I go there. There's always this thought in the back of my mind about how this random person can just bust out a gun at any given time. Someone's solution to me once was oh you should carry a gun to protect yourself is ridiculous to me because I have no interest in doing that and I'd never be able to bring myself to pull the trigger anyway.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 29, 2022)

jiny said:


> i graduated high school yesterday but i feel so sad about it for some reason lol


Congratulations!

It makes sense that you would have all sorts of emotions, both positive and negative (for lack of a better word lol) as you spent all of your life going through school. It's a really weird feeling.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 29, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> Honestly, people want to say that guns are about freedom, but I don't feel free at all. This place that I go to often got shot up only a couple of months ago, I feel afraid and sad every time I go there. There's always this thought in the back of my mind about how this random person can just bust out a gun at any given time. Someone's solution to me once was oh you should carry a gun to protect yourself is ridiculous to me because I have no interest in doing that and I'd never be able to bring myself to pull the trigger anyway.


yeah its awful. i remember as a kid i went to get a glass of water in the middle of the night, and my dad freaked out bc he thought i was an intruder and had his handgun ready. thank goodness he called out to me instead of just shooting me dead.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> what's the point in y'all having a president if each state can just decide to do whatever the hell they want? that's like if the uk let each county decide its own laws. you might as well just be 50 different countries at this point.


yeah there's the federal govt (aka exec/legislative/judicial branches) which the president is the head of, and then each state has its own local govt with a governor. it's kinda wild lol. it basically is like having 50 different countries.


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2022)

Guns are just a really cheap way out in these situations to be honest.  If someone wants to fight me, fight me in hand-to-hand combat.  I promise you you won't beat me with my 15 years of martial arts experience.  I'd put anyone on the ground in minutes or less.

I'm even more enraged that this happened in my own state.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 29, 2022)

I am going back to work tomorrow, and I really don’t want to. I mean, I am pretty lucky with my job, but still there are things I am really scared of. I hope everything will be good on my first day back.


----------



## Beanz (May 29, 2022)

im kind of frustrated with blender. i watched a video on how to snap to an object to the nearest vertices together but it’s not working for me.


----------



## Neb (May 29, 2022)

There’s no way I’m going to be able to catch up on this class. The week I spent off while my aunt was dying has made me too far behind. At best I’ll get a B- on this class. This isn’t the first time I’ve gotten a lower GPA. My senior classes were all pass/fail since they during the early stages of the pandemic, so my GPA dipped. Grades aren’t everything I suppose. I’ll definitely spend the Summer memorizing the material from this semester though.


----------



## Soigne (May 29, 2022)

why don’t people say what they mean


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 30, 2022)

I'd give up almost anything if I could have been born the opposite sex I don't know why people expect me to be happy with my body this fricking sucks man


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 30, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> gun control has been proven to work by numerous other countries. we had one school shooting here in the UK and decided that was one too many; we haven't had another in the almost 30 years since.


Likewise here in NZ. We had one mass shooting and changed the gun laws within months. While it's too soon to determine if changing the law has made a difference, it's certainly a lot better than doing nothing. 

At this point trying to do something, whether it's 100% effective or not, is better than doing nothing. And the whole thing around the police doing nothing for 45 minutes is just absurd. When our mass shooting happened, the murderer was apprehended within 30-40 minutes, and our police don't even have that much experience in mass shootings. Sorry just needed to rant about this lol.

--

I've had a truly frustrating day at work and I'm just so annoyed


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 30, 2022)

I am at a quiet happy point in my life, but work is bothering me a bit. I still don’t know everything, and constantly having to ask others for help makes me nervous. Also, the uncertainty of what’s going to happen next drives me crazy sometimes.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 30, 2022)

Weekends are too short. Call me Garfield if you please, but I hate Mondays. My whole Saturday was practically wasted, so I had even less time to do what I wanted/need to do.
I'm so cold and I just wanna go back to sleep. Or stay home and play Wii Sports Resort. I hate school and I don't wanna go back.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 30, 2022)

I finally tried calling the company for my apartment about the issue with my neighbor being unreasonably loud every second they're in the apartment and they gave me the number for who would take care of this kind of issue. Problem is, in classic Japanese fashion, that number's voice mail is just "It's outside of business hours. Call back when it's business hours" with 0 indication of when that is. Guess I'll just have to keep calling back until I figure out what day/hours it's awake while I am pushed to my edge...


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 30, 2022)

Kind of sucks that on days when I do have off of work (which are so few) that there are so many different chores that need to be done. I don't even get to enjoy my time off.



ali.di.magix said:


> I've had a truly frustrating day at work and I'm just so annoyed


Those kinds of days are the worst. Sorry you had to go through that the other day. Hopefully today or tomorrow goes a lot better. And if you're off of work on one of those days, even better. Use that time to relax and enjoy yourself, if you can!



Neb said:


> There’s no way I’m going to be able to catch up on this class. The week I spent off while my aunt was dying has made me too far behind. At best I’ll get a B- on this class. This isn’t the first time I’ve gotten a lower GPA. My senior classes were all pass/fail since they during the early stages of the pandemic, so my GPA dipped. Grades aren’t everything I suppose. I’ll definitely spend the Summer memorizing the material from this semester though.


A passing grade is better than a failing one. Even if it is not the grade that you were hoping for, at least that course will be behind you now. I had a class like that. Wasn't too proud of it, but I didn't have to worry about repeating it or anything.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2022)

Meh, I usually don't mind Mondays but this one been a drag


----------



## moonbyu (May 30, 2022)

my 3ds circle pad feels weird, like it’s about to fall off. it feels lopsided too 
the bottom of it kinda lifts up too. I’m not sure if it’s actually broken or if I’m not used to how it works since i haven’t used a 3ds in a while


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> my 3ds circle pad feels weird, like it’s about to fall off. it feels lopsided too
> the bottom of it kinda lifts up too. I’m not sure if it’s actually broken or if I’m not used to how it works since i haven’t used a 3ds in a while


Sounds like it's broke or the rubber cover is falling off. I had friends had that happen to theirs so, oof.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 30, 2022)

I have a problem with my 3DS, which is bad enough. I'm trying to type about it to post a thread here on TBT, but I don't even know how to explain the situation. It feels like I'm typing an essay for school. I'm re-reading my text a ton and it gets less coherent every time. Ugh.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 30, 2022)

Ugh I spent like 30 minutes doing that mission in Watch Dogs Legion where it was this side mission where you have to explore a tomb. I mean seriously I feel like I was playing a different game that had nothing to do with the main story.


----------



## Croconaw (May 30, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 30, 2022)

The touch screen on my 3DS doesn't work on the top-middle left side, and I was told to recalibrate it in the settings. You're supposed to hit the dot that's on the top right, moves to the bottom left, then to the center to move onto the one with four dots in the corners. I was on the first one for 10 minutes straight and still can't move onto the next one. I think there's something wrong with my screen that won't be fixed with recalibration. I'm looking for my dad to tell him out it, but I think he's at my grandma's. But knowing him, he probably won't do anything about it.

I have eight days of regular school before exams, and I'm so far behind on my schoolwork. I keep getting distratced instead, god I just wanna play Wii Sports Resort right now. I might even fail the year and might have to take summer school so I won't have to repeat my year.


----------



## Beanz (May 30, 2022)

i want friends but i also hate everybody (i don’t mean people on here, i mean irl lol)  at the same time. everybody my age is so *****y


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 30, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i want friends but i also hate everybody (i don’t mean people on here, i mean irl lol)  at the same time. everybody my age is so *****y


I couldn't relate more. I absolutely feel you on that.

I just got an email from my French teacher stating that i'm at a risk of failing French. Even though she said that it's not too late to change that, I'm still very worried about it.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 30, 2022)

I knew the day would come sooner or later but I didn't expect it to come so soon
I know my 4 close friends at school don't always have time to go to our weekly online live hangouts
if I care so much about maintaining a strong friendship with them then I need to build up the courage to directly PM them through school or communicate through email with them which social anxiety prevents me from doing so because I feel extremely uncomfortable speaking to anyone unless they chose to speak with me first
even if I can still PM them or email them I'll forever miss hanging out with all four of them at the exact same time watching movies and videos together playing games together with them, heck I'm even gonna miss my friend's annoying trolls...
this always happens to me, this is why I can never have a friendship more then like two years with a person because I always lose contact with them, I had more IRL friends that moved away, online friends that left the platform we were on because they don't care about talking to me anymore because they just wanna leave and now I'm possibly losing my close friend group because my friends are all busy with their own lives and everyone is going on different paths, I've always dreamed of having a childhood friend around my age that I could know and continue being friends with into adulthood but it seems that will never happen, it seems like I've known them for a lifetime I still can never believe my second closest friend is actually turning 18 this year and she's actually gonna be a legal adult and one of my other close friends is gonna turn 17 next year jeez time flies...
I don't know I'm just really gonna miss them if I'm losing them at least I'll still have my BFF of almost 7 years and my favorite sibling to hang out with... I just don't know why I get my hopes up and think I can have permanent friendships it's my fault for having so much attachment to people...


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 30, 2022)

i went to the doctor today even though I thought it was silly to go because i thought it was a tooth, but it turns out I have an ear infection causing my jaw to hurt. was in there for so long and I'm hungry and grumpy.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 30, 2022)

It is too hot


----------



## Croconaw (May 30, 2022)

It’s hot, and I want to turn the air conditioning on but I don’t like the noise.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2022)

I am so so so so tired of getting acid reflux when I take Prozac, I just want to sleep :,,,,,,,,,,)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2022)

you know that feeling when you're sick with a cold or something, and you just feel really lethargic and tired? that's basically me except I don't have a cold. my body woke up today and really said "hey I wanna feel like **** today yay". I have so many things I need to do and I just can't, it's so frustrating


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2022)

Bad family fighting.  I wish things weren't like this.


----------



## Beanz (May 31, 2022)

i’d like to go home please


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2022)

Also I wish Asendia/DPD could return that package, it's been stuck on the same status for 10 days now with no change, or least I haven't heard from them or the store. Guess I have to ask for a refund if/when it gets back to the store, not risking it, or them, to send it once more just for it to disappear.

Really a shame they had to switch to this Asendia system, I mean sure pre-paid customs under a certain sum but it works even worse than Royal Mail and whatnot so.. shrug. RM does have good options so...? idk.


----------



## Bluebellie (May 31, 2022)

Spoiler



My fish tank started leaking. I’m working from home and stepped on a puddle. I had to literally stall work and haul this super heavy fish tank all the way outside and mop up my room. 

Now I’m dreading when I come off work because I have the catch the fish and transfer them. And empty out the tank. 
It’s something I’ve been meaning to do (get rid of this fish tank), but now I’m forced to do it earlier than planned.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 31, 2022)

The cost of everything keeps increasing and I want to cry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2022)

not me developing a new crush wthhh


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 31, 2022)

OMG **** MGA toy company for charging this much for these future new Rainbow High dolls. Somebody gotta start a petition and fight for lower prices for these dolls. I don't collect every single one but it's still bad for me and others who do. What's worst is there's been less good sales for the bigger sets, so these prices may never go down like they did before.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 31, 2022)

A lot of things, mainly school-related stress and my family being a pain in the ***.
I have unfinished schoolwork to do for 6 out of 8 of my classes and less than two weeks to do it all. Also, exams that I'm very unprepared for. Fun.


----------



## moonbyu (May 31, 2022)

i just forgot my phone passcode. i literally cannot remember it. i've tried 9 times and i'm too afraid to try it again. ill wait until tomorrow in case it comes to mind when i wake up or something. if not, then i guess im just gonna have to make a trip to the providers in the mall. im upset because its my birthday on friday and i kind of would have appreciated having a phone on me so i can take pictures of my cake


----------



## Neb (May 31, 2022)

I sure do love how my trauma has given me abandonment issues. /s

Edit: Also waking up late everyday has made me a bit depressed. I miss being awake in the morning.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 1, 2022)

Overthinking right now about little things…
Also, waiting for the new episode of my show tonight to get uploaded so I can watch it. I’m getting impatient.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 1, 2022)

I am so bored. I’m at the office again, and there’s nothing I can do. When I’m at home, I can at least walk away and do something else. But now I am sitting here and don’t know what to do …


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 1, 2022)

My dad, he really thinks that me not eating breakfast is a valid enough reason to ground me. But to be fair, it's (arguably) the most important meal of the day and I technically broke a house rule. But my parents make me eat first thing in the morning as soon as I wake up, when I'm still tired and groggy and nauseous. I just can't eat, but my parents don't understand that. Maybe they should just let me take a yogurt container and a granola bar to school instead.
Poofesure also uploaded a new video, but I won't be able to watch it today because I'm grounded.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2022)

Guess I have to check next week if they ever got my package back due to the bank holidays weekend. I don't know if I can contact Asendia directly since I'm per se not their customer, I had some trouble with DPD when I was in touch with them so


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 1, 2022)

girlfriend woes. again. i just want to cry my eyes out and smash something, but i can't. i'm pretty sure all this numbness is making my brain look like a smoker's lungs.


----------



## oak (Jun 1, 2022)

It's not even noon yet and it's so hot. It's that time of year again when I get a horrible farmers tan.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2022)

I can't even think straight right now, I feel so alone lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 1, 2022)

Spoiler



My school day has been literal ****. I did an "interaction evaluation", which is basically a group having a conversation while the teacher grades you for vocabulary, participation, pronunciation, etc. Buuut  it was in French. I was so stressed about it, I had to go to mediation for the first half of class to calm my nerves.

When I came back to class for the evaluation, two of my team-mates weren't there, so I had to have a one-on-one conversation with the only remaining team-mate. I was so nervous and I kept stuttering and making mistakes. I cannot complain though, I got 94% on it.

We were watching a movie in Ethics, so it was pretty chill. But literally the whole class would not shut up, and I got so overwhelmed with all the noise. Also, don't ask me how but the characters in the movie were pissing me off. They're some of the biggest idiots I've seen (which I guess was the point of the movie.)

I'm in study hall typing this instead of working on my English presentation that's due tomorrow. It's something about our murder mystery topic, but what the heck do I choose? Everyone's either doing Scooby-Doo, Inspector Gadget, Detective Pikachu, or Sherlock Holmes. Maybe I should do something about The Maltese Falcon? Even though I don't know a whole lot about it...

Going home won't be any better than school, because I'm grounded. I wanted to watch Poofesure's new video and play Wii Sports Resort, dammit. Not like it matters, I have to do my memory aid for my Math test on Friday. Plus a ton of other schoolwork...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 1, 2022)

everything is getting so expensive lately. I'm really frustrated with this situation happening at work. It's like watching a train wreck slowly happening and i dont like being used to make the situation worse because I feel like I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place with it and can do nothing but watch it all happen. Or just escape outside if any fighting happens.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 1, 2022)

Spoiler: Vent



I've been having trouble with friends. Don't get me wrong, I do have my friend group, but lately they've been hanging out with other people and we haven't been talking much. Now Don't get me wrong, even though I don't really seem like one, I am an extrovert. I enjoy being surrounded by a big group of people , even if they aren't all friends with me. I'm also very social and I love to talk. This should be easy for me right? Just to find some new people. Though it's the end of the year and everyone else has plans so it's kinda hard to do that. I just- idk.

(I know most of my forum friends are kinda inactiveish right now, but I would really appreciate a virtual hug, even if you don't normally interact with me)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 1, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Spoiler: Vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you're feeling because I went through a similar situation like this back in school and I don't have any real friends. Here's a virtual hug for you:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Spoiler: Vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sending you the biggest virtual hug ever my dude, really hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Spoiler: Vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry, dude.  I can relate in some ways.  Sending you the comfiest hugs ever.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Spoiler: Vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sending you hugs, King Koopa!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm sick of my family and life in general.  Some of my plans for this week also got ruined.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 1, 2022)

Sorry this is very petty but I wish the 3DS stylus could attach better into the 3DS mine likes to slide out so I need to take it out and set it down on a book when I'm playing my 3DS and not using it(the 3DS games I have very rarely require the stylus) I'm very paranoid of losing it, actually I've already lost it twice but luckily I noticed it was missing as fast as I could so I spend like over an hour looking for it because it got buried under the floor, and 3-4 times already I must have somehow forgotten to put the stylus back in the 3DS when I was done playing and going to put it back on the shelf because I've woken up with the stylus in my bed(it happened again today)
I don't want to have the struggle of losing it and replacing it...


----------



## kayleee (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m feeling really stressed out at work. I have a lot of things coming up that I don’t feel prepared for, and I went from enjoying my job to really disliking it after accepting a promotion. I know accepting it was the right/smart thing to do but it created so much more work for me and made my job far more stressful than it was before. I guess I don’t know if it was actually worth it


----------



## Neb (Jun 2, 2022)

Ruminating on that toxic relationship again. I shouldn’t have reminded myself of some of the things they said about me behind my back. It’s not healthy.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 2, 2022)

I booked flights back home for later this month and I already regret it. I don't even know why I booked them in the first place anymore. I look forward to going home, but I always get this sinking feeling of anxiety about going back to that (sometimes) toxic environment. This time it makes me think of how my dad right out accused me of "using" them when I was injured and immobile. If something goes wrong and he gets upset, there's no doubt that'll come up again. And if it does, it'll be the last time I stay at my parents house. If I want to go back home, I'll stay in a motel or something.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 2, 2022)

This morning my step-mom grounded me 'cause my room wasn't clean and she had to wake me up three times when I was gonna wake up on the third time. Great. I was grounded yesterday for a dumb and invalid reason, and it's happening again.
Yesterday I_ almost_ got in trouble for "aggressing" my brother (when I just called him out for creating more work for me and I slightly raised my voice). I'm surprised I wasn't grounded right there.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2022)

You gotta be joking me. Another channel fell victim to Nintendo for having their soundtracks on Youtube and had to remove them as a result. They seem to be the only one who hates people listening to their awesome soundtracks and it makes me a little mad. I mean, I have some Super Mario Galaxy soundtracks saved, but still... Provide other means to listen to your music, Nintendo!


----------



## S.J. (Jun 2, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Spoiler: Vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I'm so late to this, but sending you a big virtual hug!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2022)

Wish it could stop raining, I hate going outside in rain but yeah I have to cause work. Ugh.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 2, 2022)

a lot.

i have a blood test on tuesday. i stopped taking my vitamins yesterday, so they wouldn't affect the results, but i read that some can stay in your body for weeks/months/etc. so i think i'm going to get skewed results no matter what. i'm not sure if i should write down what i take and the amounts so it can be factored in, or if that looks stupid. (and if it's even able to be deducted from the result.) my girlfriend also can't visit and be there for support anymore because her work needs her for some operation. 

then just general garbage-ness. wishing i was normal so i could get a job and have money to buy things i want. instead i've got three mental illnesses, one of which is completely debilitating and not responding to any treatment so far, and have to be referred for an autism assessment when i next see my doctor. starting to wonder what's going to be wrong with me next.


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 2, 2022)

Making friends as an adult is so hard, why does no one want to just chill, play video games, watch movies/cartoons and smoke weed with me? I feel like I've set the bar pretty low here. Sometimes I wish I could meet myself at least then we'd be of the same mind.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 2, 2022)

My parents called me dumb & girly again... They say I need to find other interests and stop being a baby.... They also said everything I like is sick and I interpreted this as them calling me an idiot basically  you sure can love my brother because he likes normal boy stuff but you have got to hate me because I am not as mature and I like girly things... way to parent  great job.... I guess the millions of things I do are not enough. I literally do everything a parent could want from their child...... your excuse about not letting me do things and taking my stuff away because "its helping you out socially and emotionally" is literally the opposite Good thing I am always positive because I would be a lot more hurt if I didnt love myself. I cry way to often and they dont even notice most of the time  Atleast they love me on the inside! They are wonderful parents but sometimes dont understand me very well


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 2, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Spoiler: Vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same way Koopa, it's hard to make close and meaningful relationships. My old "friends" have all let me down when it really counts. I've been engaged for almost three years now and I have no one to invite to my wedding part of me wants to put it off until I have at least a couple worthy people.

Sending you a virtual hug.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 2, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> Making friends as an adult is so hard, why does no one want to just chill, play video games, watch movies/cartoons and smoke weed with me? I feel like I've set the bar pretty low here. Sometimes I wish I could meet myself at least then we'd be of the same mind.


I don’t smoke weed, but I gladly do the other things!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> Making friends as an adult is so hard, why does no one want to just chill, play video games, watch movies/cartoons and smoke weed with me? I feel like I've set the bar pretty low here. Sometimes I wish I could meet myself at least then we'd be of the same mind.


I'd join you if we lived in the same country bro.

But yeah I agree, I've pretty special/niche interests and most people are totally uninterested or they are double my age and probs don't care for younger friends lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2022)

my mom loves to stir up drama w people and she's arguing over the phone w someone she plays an online game with and I'm already so tired of hearing it. I hate when people argue and yell, it lowkey triggers PTSD in me and makes me feel really anxious and scared. I wish she would stop. /.\


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 2, 2022)

This has to be one of the worst weeks of my life. Not only because of a breakup with someone I loved more than anything, but because my cat is sick and parents are fighting too. I'm just really depressed at this point. I didn't want things to turn out like this. This week was supposed to be amazing...


----------



## Shawna (Jun 2, 2022)

Shawna said:


> I tried texting my mom for Mother’s Day, but the message didn’t go through. ._.
> 
> According to my dad, she was having issues with her phone.  I just hope my mom understands, and realize it’s these issues fault.
> 
> She can be very high maintenance and ***** about me not giving her enough attention. -_- ;-;


Late to update this, But now she tried reaching our to my brother to tell me to call her  (this was Friday).

Mom, how many times do I have to discuss this with you?! Talking on the phone is extremely awkward, boring, and uncomfortable for me. 

Don’t get me wrong, it’s a different story if it’s brief and for something important, but just to chitchat and bull**** (which is exactly what my mom wants to do)!  UGH I HATE IT!


----------



## Neb (Jun 3, 2022)

I swear I can never get a break. I was quietly reading a book in my apartment building’s lobby when a guy walked up and said “We’re holding a meeting that was planned on FaceBook until 10. People who didn’t sign up can’t be here.” I said okay. “So that’s a no,” he said. Then he walked out of the building. The other person who was there for the meeting was complaining on the phone that I was taking up “their” space even though there wasn’t a single sign saying as much. As I was getting up to leave the person had a smug smile on their face. This is a hangout lobby for everyone that lives in the building. It’s not a place for snobby people to kick others out of.

This isn’t even the first time this has happened. Last time I tried to read down there several people were calling the front desk because I was supposedly breaking the rules. I wasn’t. I was wearing a mask and socially distancing just like the signs said.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 3, 2022)

I can’t find my Pokemon shield game cartridge. My mum is going to help me look but if we can’t find it I’m going to buy a new one


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 3, 2022)

Spoiler: voices



I will always hate the innate feeling of comparing myself to others. Today I had an exam and I was so happy I got a 96, but I heard others got a 98 and even a 100 and I feel extremely bad now because I feel stupid. This wouldn't have happened had one of my friends just not talked about scores after the exam. I hate asking others about their scores because I don't want to feel bad, and I would've rejected the conversation completely, but my friend's literal opening statement was "Was I the only one who didn't get a 100? I only got a 98." I didn't want to know and I didn't ask and now that I know these, I just feel extremely terrible. It also doesn't help that I feel I studied way longer than these people yet still couldn't be on-par with them. I don't want the intrusive thoughts; I just don't. I find peace in the mindset that I just passed, but there will ALWAYS be that voice in my head telling me I'm not enough and I never will be.

It doesn't always have to be about scores and tests, too. Today I learned two of my close friends are achieving milestones today for their thesis: one is finishing their master's thesis, which I can assume is for publication, and another had her thesis recommended to the college for her to join the competition for best college thesis of that year. I am happy for them, I really am, but there's a part of me that's telling me I'm not doing as much as they are, like I'm not doing anything at all and I feel like absolute trash. I feel like I don't have any achievements in life, I don't have anything going on for me and I'm just idle. The fact is that I'm okay with being idle, I'm okay living a simple life and being a simple person who likes doing her creative hobbies, but there's always this pressure being around peers who seem to be achieving so much more that I can and probably ever will. 

I don't know. I just want to find peace in the thought that living simply and comfortably is okay, too. I want to know if it's okay to feel like I don't need to overachieve. I to know if it's okay do things to the best of my abilities regardless of my peers' progress. I just need to hear from someone that this is okay, that it's alright to not want to be anything extremely more than who I am today.

Honestly, I just want to be a doctor. Maybe an interior designer too. And I just want to hone my creative skills (not necessarily for monetary purposes; I just love hobbies). Really that simple, I guess.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 3, 2022)

me and mum looked and we can’t find it.  so I’m going to buy a new one Tuesday if doesn’t turn up by then


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> -snip-





Spoiler



I feel you on this, my crying goes unnoticed and my family doesn't understand me. I am so sorry to hear that, your parents shouldn't be doing that. I say you're allowed to like whatever you want, and should still pursuit your hobbies/interests regardless of the judgement that surrounds it. I get judged for playing Nintendo when everyone else at school plays Xbox, but so what? What matters is that the person is happy. <3
And yes, taking away stuff is unhelpful and does the opposite effect. I'm not sure why parents always do that.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 3, 2022)

i just love how my teachers dumped a 7 page study guide on me when the final is less than a week away like you should have done this a month ago. now im not focused on studying im focused on getting this thing done


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2022)

It started raining just when I was gonna head home so I had to wait for the bus which is always late rather than walking. Seems to have gone away now but weather go home you're drunk.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jun 3, 2022)

My anxiety during work is affecting my ability to get things done. I also haven't felt up to working out all week...

Well I w.e going to type .nother eentence .bout thinge bothering me .e work but now my keye .re mixen up .g.in .nn I c.n't write it out propery.... gre.t


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 3, 2022)

Spoiler: Personal Issue 



My parents are making me overwork with so much chores. Its not one minute they ask me to do one thing its another thing. First my mom tells me to put the dishes to wash, then she tells me to sweep the floor, and then not even 3 minutes later she calls me asking me to help her pack some boxes. Then as if it couldn't get any worse she asks me of when am I going to setup her Cable Box TV. Feeling annoyed I do it for here which took me 30 minutes to do.

I thought I was done but then it gets worse. Now my dad asks me to make up his bed and then my mom tells me to make up her bed and then sweep the staircase. At this point I was feeling stressed because they were asking me to do more than one chore at a time. I figured that I would do all of it just so they won't bother me. After that I went into my room feeling angry and stressed that I had to put up with this.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 3, 2022)

my power has been out since yesterday at 3p and isn’t slated to be back on until 8p tonight at the earliest. it might be out for another day.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 3, 2022)

The people in my office are pissed because because so many people called in sick on monday. I was one of them, but I genuinely didn't feel good. I have an inner ear infection that's been putting pressure on my jaw to the point that I couldnt close it all the way. Then again I don't have any critical care patients right now unlike a lot of the others. If you have a patient like that don't call in sick if you're not sick especially when they rely on you so much just seems like to big of a coinsidence because monday was a holiday. now I feel guilty even though i didnt do anything wrong. I even called the day before and told them that I was going to see a doctor. I just can't passed the insecurity i feel with them thinking that I'm a bad employee.

also i left my apple pen at home and i'd really like to draw today. I havent been feeling up to it lately because I haven't been feeling good, but drawing calms me and I could really use that today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2022)

NOT ME WANTING TO CONFESS TO MY CRUSH BSHSUWBZGZHE


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 3, 2022)

Not my crush with a boyfriend no less messaging me “Let me know when that movie comes out and I’ll see it with you” 

It was actually a group event with a few friends but change of plans, I’m going alone with my crush. The “with you” implies she’s not bringing anyone else  _I’m nervous asdfghjkl_

Not to mention her current relationship is toxic as heck. He’s so abusive.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm crying and so sad right now.  Been dealing with a lot.  I could use a hug from anyone.  :[


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

Venti said:


> I'm crying and so sad right now.  Been dealing with a lot.  I could use a hug from anyone.  :[


Sending virtual hugs, I hope things will get better with you <3


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 3, 2022)

Venti said:


> I'm crying and so sad right now.  Been dealing with a lot.  I could use a hug from anyone.  :[


If you ever want someone to listen to you my PMs are always open if you need to vent, sending virtual hugs and wishing you the best


----------



## Shawna (Jun 3, 2022)

**** off, thunderstorms .-.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 3, 2022)

Annoying tiny ants keep appearing. Won't be surprised someday one will crawl on my eyeball


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 3, 2022)

Venti said:


> I'm crying and so sad right now.  Been dealing with a lot.  I could use a hug from anyone.  :[


I've had a rough day myself. If you ever need someone to vent to you can DM anytime, here's a hug for you:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2022)

I mean it's good avocado is so cheap still but you don't want to eat that everyday cause it's cheap.. :[


----------



## Neb (Jun 4, 2022)

I’m reporting those nasty people I mentioned yesterday to the apartment management. I forgot to mention that one of the people doing the meeting called the front desk twice saying I had to be kicked out from the lounge. From the way they phrased it this isn’t the first time they’ve done this. I feel awful for anyone else who sat in the lounge while they were there.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2022)

Venti said:


> I'm crying and so sad right now.  Been dealing with a lot.  I could use a hug from anyone.  :[


I’m sending you a huge hug that you could think of, Venti. Hang in there!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

I really wanted to eat a bagel for breakfast, so I got some from our bread box. Except that the bagel was really moldy.  And we're also out of bagels, I checked in all our freezers and came back empty-handed. Why does this keep happening? Let me have my favorite breakfast for once.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2022)

Venti said:


> I'm crying and so sad right now.  Been dealing with a lot.  I could use a hug from anyone.  :[


here comes a really big hug boyeee I hope you feel better soon!!



I hate sleeping a perfectly good 8 hours and then immediately feeling like I just pulled an all nighter and need to go back to sleep. idk what the point is in sleeping if I'm just gonna wake up and feel tired as if I just wasted 8 hours lying in bed doing nothing.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

I get annoyed by the smallest things, my brother can tap me lightly on the arm and I'd want to chuck a Wii remote at him. I wish I could control my anger better...
Questioning whether I have things like depression, anxiety, autism, dyslexia, and anger issues. I think I might have all those, but there's no sure-fire way of knowing unless I go see a doctor or something.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> here comes a really big hug boyeee I hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate sleeping a perfectly good 8 hours and then immediately feeling like I just pulled an all nighter and need to go back to sleep. idk what the point is in sleeping if I'm just gonna wake up and feel tired as if I just wasted 8 hours lying in bed doing nothing.


god, i feel this and it sucks. no matter how much or little i sleep, i still wake up feeling like i've been hit by a truck or, on a good day, feel the need to go back to bed within an hour.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't get it. I always hear about people being really close to their aunts/uncles and cousins. That's not the case for me, it makes me feel outcasted and abnormal. I'd love to get closer with them, but I don't see them often and I'm really shy.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 4, 2022)

I fell asleep with my ear drops in my ear last night. I didnt mean to, but I was really tired.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I don't get it. I always hear about people being really close to their aunts/uncles and cousins. That's not the case for me, it makes me feel outcasted and abnormal. I'd love to get closer with them, but I don't see them often and I'm really shy.


Mood.  I’m really shy when it comes to starting conversations, and I have trouble keeping conversations going .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2022)

Picked the totally wrong difficulty/branch for Shaymin tasks in PoGo and now I'm stuck on this dumb make 5 excellent throws. 

Fun thing, before this weekend I nailed so many of them but now I just can't do it


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

I have a lot of things on my mind right now. Writing those thoughts down will definitely help, but it will take me forever. It took over an hour the last time I did that.  I need that time to do my schoolwork, but if I go straight to that I won't be able to focus as much. Oh, what to do...

Also, the coffee I drank earlier is making me shaky. I need to stop drinking it.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2022

I'm pissed at my brother. He was playing Roblox with one of his friends on the laptop, which I needed to use for my schoolwork. He tells me to use the Chromebook, which has a time limit that I don't want to waste on work. I tell him that, and he says, "use the guest account". Uhm, no?? I only use that when I absolutely need to, and it's gonna be a pain to log into my accounts. So as a final compromise, he says that I can use the laptop but only up to 5 PM.
Are you ****ing serious, Angelo?! First he's being difficult and not letting me use the laptop, then he does but only gives me less than one-and-a-half hours to do my work, which will take a lot longer. I ask him, "What's more important, your friends or my education?" He replies with "my friends are way more important than your education." I wanted to smack that little ****. Then he took his headphones with him so I can't listen to music now. 
I got so frustrated with my brother, I threw my pen at the ground in anger, but I missed and it hit my foot. I have no one to blame but myself for that one, I can't control my anger so I have to deal with the consequences. Now I'm in a crap mood and I'm unmotivated to do my work.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2022)

I have this little thing that looks like a plastic 2D christmas tree, and it has a base with a switch that makes it light up in different colors of the rainbow. I've had this thing for like 10+ years and I decided to bring it out of storage into my room so I could use it. aaaaand now it's broken. it was wobbly and I thought it was screwed on so I twisted it and then it came loose, now it doesn't work at all 

I have another thing that's similar but idk exactly where it is rn or if it even works. I really wanted to use this as a sensory toy (I prefer visual sensory toys over ones I touch) and now I can't cause I broke itttttt 

also if anyone knows what this kind of thing is called and where I can get a new one pls let me know  


edit: it's a lot like this and it changes colors:






edit again: so it's basically a 3d color changing night light and apparently Family Dollar has a little salt lamp that changes colors, that would prob work too but I worry about it being cheap quality or having some kind of defect.

yall might notice my OCD really goes insane when something is bothering me lol I can't stop thinking abt it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 4, 2022)

Got a cut on my tongue and it stings and feels funny. Good thing I'm used to frozen ice cubes to suck on.


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jun 4, 2022)

I hate the heat. I live in a desert ... usually the AC is on at my house. But at my partners house, there's only a fan that blows the hot air around. I dont wanna be rude because he has no control over the AC here but I am swimming in sweat and day dreaming of being back at my house ... my dilemma: I want to be in the comfort of an air conditioned room but I also want to spend the day with my love. Currently, the choice is to be with him. So I suffer in silence but not alone


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

I was overwhelmed and unmotivated with my schoolwork, so I took a 'small' break which somehow turned into a 3-hour Tomodachi Life session. :/

And also my brother bothering me constantly despite my specific request to leave me alone. -_-


----------



## KittenNoir (Jun 4, 2022)

I want to scream…. I’ve got more tests to do


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 4, 2022)

Not sure why but it always check if acnh is playable before is launches on my primary console. Tired of seeing it everyday


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 4, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> Not sure why but it always check if acnh is playable before is launches on my primary console. Tired of seeing it everyday


Thats why I went out and bought a 2nd copy of the game to fix this annoying issue. Trust me I had to deal with this myself last year.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 4, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Thats why I went out and bought a 2nd copy of the game to fix this annoying issue. Trust me I had to deal with this myself last year.


my sister isn't going to like that when she hears this. She is also having same problem on her own switch


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm feeling better after having orange juice to drink to stay hydrated, I just have a million thoughts storming through my head all at the same time and it makes me feel so stressed and angry, just gonna go do something productive so I can forget about all this crap in my head


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 4, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> my sister isn't going to like that when she hears this. She is also having same problem on her own switch


This wouldn't be so bad have we would've had the feature to have multiple islands on one switch, but its limited to one island per switch. I remember people when the game first came out back in 2020 were so angry when that happened.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2022)

I burned my potstickers   

I forgot to turn the heat down from high to medium so 8 min later I go to look at them and they were smoking. luckily they were still pretty much palatable despite half of them being charred on the bottom. but yeah that was quite disappointing and now I'm not hungry anymore yet strangely unfulfilled


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

My brother poked me in the back and it felt really weird. Like, right on my vertebae (the disc-like bones that make up your spinal cord) or whatever the hell it's called. I hate it when my brother pokes me, it feels very weird.

Also, my brother standing near me and my family walking in and out of the house and walking by the laptop where I am. It's ****ing annoying.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 5, 2022)

Yesterday: Delayed Greyhound Bus. 
Today: Delayed Frontier Flight. And I said that Frontier was the Greyhound with Wings.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2022)

ig I need to send my doctor another message, I got bloodwork done a while ago to check my iron so we could figure out why I'm so tired all the time and everything was normal so we left it at that. but I hate feeling half asleep throughout the entire day, I haven't been able to get really any housework done because I just have no energy or ability to focus/concentrate because I perpetually feel like I've pulled an all-nighter.

also different topic but life would be so much easier if I never had to wear a binder lol >_<


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

can the £ stop being so high damnit lol...

also ugh can't wait for my vacation weeks starting later in june... cba all these meetings and **** they squeezed in before everyone go lol...


----------



## Beanz (Jun 5, 2022)

i want to be done with high school so bad but unfortunately im only about to be a junior


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm being too skeptical about everything right now. Its getting so tiring.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 5, 2022)

ingrown toenail ahhhh


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 5, 2022)

i wish i could stop the constant feeling of stress in my body


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 5, 2022)

I really wish there weren't any school exams, that would take away a lot of stress and end school sooner. I still have two weeks left while my online friends were on summer vacation a while ago.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 5, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I burned my potstickers
> 
> I forgot to turn the heat down from high to medium so 8 min later I go to look at them and they were smoking. luckily they were still pretty much palatable despite half of them being charred on the bottom. but yeah that was quite disappointing and now I'm not hungry anymore yet strangely unfulfilled







I'm sorry lol. That is annoying. It's like when I toast some bread and don't get it out in time. It's still edible, but would be so much better had I got to it sooner.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 5, 2022)

Family member trying to tell me that I can’t travel alone and doesn’t like me traveling alone even though I’m a legal adult. I never talk to him in my ****ing life and he thinks he can insert himself and his stupid opinion in here. Like I want to stick around a bit because of my favorite person but those stupid opinions are making me want to go to prove a point. I’d like to stick around at least until my favorite person finds a new job which will be another year or two. It’s just if I stick here that idiot will think I’ve come to my senses and I’m staying where I’m at, which is _not_ the case. Idk why the hell my grandma is telling me what one random uncle I never talk to is saying I can’t do things. I don’t talk to him for a reason and I’d like to keep him cut off, but I can’t with my grandma relaying messages half the time. And it seems to only happen when I’m on vacation or traveling? Wtf.


----------



## skweegee (Jun 5, 2022)

Why is today dragging on so slowly? It feels like I've already been here at work for close to 4 hours, but then I look at the clock and it's barely been just over 2. I really hope the rest of the day doesn't feel like this...

Of course this break disappears in the blink of an eye though!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 5, 2022)

My dad needed batteries for something, and instead of looking around the house he takes the ones for my Wii Remote. Great, now I can't play on the Wii because those were my only batteries.

I can't stand my family, they're so ****ing annoying it makes me wanna punch them in the face.

And like I said last week, the weekends are too short. I can't believe I'm already going to school tomorrow. I wanna keep playing Wii Sports and watch Poofesure, not go through another two weeks of hell.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2022)

Doing better now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 6, 2022)

I'm a little worried Sora might be deaf. She had her back turned to me and I came up to give her some lettuce, I wasn't being quiet about it while i was shredding it up for her. She turned around and saw me and got so spooked that I was there. She's due for a vet visit soon so we'll see what they say. It's not an uncommon thing to have happen to lop eared bunnies because their ears are unnatural. Her ears are a lot bigger and floppier than Bakugo's little stumpy ones. I really love lop eared bunnies, but they have too many health problems so I don't support breeding them. I wouldn't change anything having them in my life, but I didn't know this before getting them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2022)

I should probably not waste on that mini, but unless it's modern-made in retro style they are almost always like hip size 6-8 which.. doesn't fit me lol. But this one seems rather wide around the hips and it's a mini dress. Argh. I should save but also. ugh.. yolo.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 6, 2022)

just got back from the doctors and it seems like my exhaustion and other little physical health problems are likely being caused by my mental health
Very rude of my mental health to do this to me


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 6, 2022)

have my blood test tomorrow, and i'm dreading it. the last time i had a blood test, i almost passed out on my way through the waiting room afterwards and felt so nauseous/ill i had to sit in the GP toilets for several minutes. my mom said it was because i didn't eat anything beforehand, but this is (and so was that one) supposed to test my iron levels, so i'm not _supposed _to eat for 12 hours beforehand. (not that my doctor ever said that, so. good thing i googled it.) i'm worried i'm going to have the same reaction again, which is largely why i'm taking my sister for support this time instead of my mom, but even so, i have emetophobia so feeling nauseous is really distressing.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 6, 2022)

Well I went by the diabetic doctor and I'm very mixed on it. The Doctor told me that my blood sugar levels were stable, but then she was asking me the question of "How long are you going to be on a low carb diet?" and I got a little bothered by that and she told me to start eating more carbs. Like really? First of all I was trying my best to be healthy all the time and now she is telling me to eat more carbs? Doesn't she realize that eating carbs can raise your blood sugar? 

She gave me a new medication to help control my blood sugar during morning time which is cool since I was concerned about it (I just hope my health insurance covers it). I did a A1C test and a urine sample afterwards which was uncomfortable to say the least so now I have to wait for the results. (sigh) I have no idea how to feel anymore.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 6, 2022)

just had a panic attack, and now i have a raging headache


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> have my blood test tomorrow, and i'm dreading it. the last time i had a blood test, i almost passed out on my way through the waiting room afterwards and felt so nauseous/ill i had to sit in the GP toilets for several minutes. my mom said it was because i didn't eat anything beforehand, but this is (and so was that one) supposed to test my iron levels, so i'm not _supposed _to eat for 12 hours beforehand. (not that my doctor ever said that, so. good thing i googled it.) i'm worried i'm going to have the same reaction again, which is largely why i'm taking my sister for support this time instead of my mom, but even so, i have emetophobia so feeling nauseous is really distressing.


If they haven't explicitly told you that it is a fasted test then it is unlikely needed. When someone is suspected of being iron deficient, scientists often aren't testing your sample directly _for _iron. Iron isn't considered a very good marker to test for because it fluctuates so rapidly. So instead we will use a blood protein called ferritin as a marker because it is a more stable and reliable way of testing for iron deficiency. This is because iron is stored inside of ferritin, so if you have low ferritin then we are able to conclude from that that you also have low iron levels.

It'd be better to eat and drink normally if you've not been explicitly told that you need to fast. I'm iron deficient (along with various other deficiencies) and regularly have blood tested. The only time I was required to fast was for a full blood test.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 6, 2022)

Chris said:


> If they haven't explicitly told you that it is a fasted test then it is unlikely needed. When someone is suspected of being iron deficient, scientists often aren't testing your sample directly _for _iron. Iron isn't considered a very good marker to test for because it fluctuates so rapidly. So instead we will use a blood protein called ferritin as a marker because it is a more stable and reliable way of testing for iron deficiency. This is because iron is stored inside of ferritin, so if you have low ferritin then we are able to conclude from that that you also have low iron levels.
> 
> It'd be better to eat and drink normally if you've not been explicitly told that you need to fast. I'm iron deficient (along with various other deficiencies) and regularly have blood tested. The only time I was required to fast was for a full blood test.


oh really? weird, i wonder why the nhs website recommends fasting lol. at least this means i don't have to stop eating at 10AM; thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> oh really? weird, i wonder why the nhs website recommends fasting lol. at least this means i don't have to stop eating at 10AM; thanks for the heads up!


The NHS website is terrible, honestly. It has wrongly convinced so many people that they have cancer.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2022)

Think I had too many sunflower seeds


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 6, 2022)

Nervous because tomorrow I think I'm finally going to submit my two weeks notice. Not sure how my coworkers will react. I'm still living at home with my parents so I also hope they respect my need for an actual break before I resume job hunting. I had a week off last week and called off today, so I know I have hundreds of emails sitting in that inbox. Not looking forward to tomorrow in the slightest.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 6, 2022)

I disagree of my doctor's treatment where she gave me a medication called* "Rybelsus 3 mg" *which a medication that is used to treat people with type 2 diabetes, but here is the thing. All I asked the doctor was "My blood sugar was high in the morning but it becomes stable in the morning why is that?" Then the Doctor just said "I don't know but this medication can help that" I mean seriously?

To give context the last time I went to see a Diabetic Doctor was back in April 14, 2022 and they did a A1C test which it was 10.6 and told me that I'm diabetic, but when I show the doctor that my blood sugar results were improving and showed no signs of it being high at first they told me they don't "think" I have diabetes and to continue monitoring my blood sugar and to stop taking insulin. Which I did continue monitoring my blood sugar for the past 3 months. 

Today when I went to see the Doctor again this time it was a different one than the one I saw way back in April. Right off the bat she gives me a bad vibe by automatically assuming I'm diabetic based on my past records despite me showing how my blood sugar was improving at the time. I showed my blood sugar results again because they were still improving but she gave became dismissive and said "It doesn't matter if your blood sugar is improving you're still diabetic" which really angered me and then had the nerve to say "How long are you on your low carb diet, you should eat more carbs!" Which annoyed me so much. After that I told them to do a A1C test and now I have to wait for the results.

This Doctor's appointment felt pretty rushed. I never got to chance to voice my concerns, I didn't even got a chance to explain any symptoms since the Doctor didn't to ask me about it, and I never got the chance to explain what type of foods I've been eating to bring my blood sugar stable. The truth is I'm prediabetic but this doctor seems to think I'm automatically diabetic despite my blood sugar results improving over the past 3 months and all because I asked the question of why my blood sugar was always high in the morning. I am not taking that new medication they gave me because I read the reviews and it was pretty concerning.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2022)

this poor kitten has roundworms, I had to take her to the vet earlier to get her meds and I have to watch her constantly when she's awake to help her use the litter box (she's not quite old enough to understand it, she's only like 4-5 weeks old) and watch for nausea. I also have to keep her isolated from the other cats for 24 hrs which means keeping her in her own room. I dont like to leave her alone but im also pretty bored/tired in here (though she is quite entertaining to watch she's stressing me out rn). it's such a struggle. 

she should be better tomorrow afternoon though, then she can return to my room with the dog and other cats.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this poor kitten has roundworms, I had to take her to the vet earlier to get her meds and I have to watch her constantly when she's awake to help her use the litter box (she's not quite old enough to understand it, she's only like 4-5 weeks old) and watch for nausea. I also have to keep her isolated from the other cats for 24 hrs which means keeping her in her own room. I dont like to leave her alone but im also pretty bored/tired in here (though she is quite entertaining to watch she's stressing me out rn). it's such a struggle.
> 
> she should be better tomorrow afternoon though, then she can return to my room with the dog and other cats.


Poor kitty  
fingers crossed she will feel better tomorrow!
maybe she might take a nap and you can have a chance to have some "me time" for a bit?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Poor kitty
> fingers crossed she will feel better tomorrow!
> maybe she might take a nap and you can have a chance to have some "me time" for a bit?


yeah she's napping rn but since I'm still in the other room w her (plus the almighty executive dysfunction ofc) ive been lying on a hardwood floor for like 20 min now. my ribs hurt 

I've been trading off w my mom occasionally since cats don't usually go in her room so that kinda helps.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 6, 2022)

I'm grounded again. Ugh. I wish my parents had a better way to discipline me; Yelling, name-calling, degrading, and punishing is NOT the way to go. Take notes, dad and Mélo.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 6, 2022)

i'm never talking to people again lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm so cold and tired this morning, I don't wanna go to school and deal with my annoying classmates.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2022)

why are my depression symptoms coming back? am I still exhausted from cleaning for a week straight? or did my meds just decide to stop working one day? idk but I think that's why I'm so tired all the time, it's accompanied with a lack of desire to do much of anything and also lack of pleasure from doing things I like doing. I hate feeling this way.

it doesn't help that taking care of this kitten stresses me out, I want to just let her run around but she doesn't quite understand how to use a litter box so she'll just go whenever and wherever she wants to. I'm trying to get her used to using a litter box but that means I have to keep her in a crate like half the time and I just hate doing that  also ofc the roundworm thing, she has meds for it now but idk if that means she can't spread it anymore but keeping her separate from the other cats is really difficult.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2022)

Incompetent support staff at Asendia. Sorry not buying from online stores using them again if they send with DPD.


----------



## hakutaku (Jun 7, 2022)

So disappointed  spent 6 hours at the airport only for my flight to get cancelled with no chance of getting any others. The whole trip has been cancelled now smh


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 7, 2022)

I am so done. I wish school would just end already. Not sure if that would help things, I can't stand my family and I'm gonna otherwise be stuck with them for the next two months.
I hate my classmates so much, they're almost as annoying as my brother. First they're being totally immature when our science teacher told us how farmers artifically impregnate cows (which somehow had to do with our current BioTech topic), then they make me mess up my art project by continuously moving the table when I'm painting something intricate. Not to mention that they're always so loud, both in and out of class. Ugh, I wanna punch all of them in the face.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 7, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I am so done. I wish school would just end already. Not sure if that would help things, I can't stand my family and I'm gonna otherwise be stuck with them for the next two months.
> I hate my classmates so much, they're almost as annoying as my brother. First they're being totally immature when our science teacher told us how farmers artifically impregnate cows (which somehow had to do with our current BioTech topic), then they make me mess up my art project by continuously moving the table when I'm painting something intricate. Not to mention that they're always so loud, both in and out of class. Ugh, I wanna punch all of them in the face.


Man you almost sound like me back in my day when I was going through something like that during high school. I know how it feels because back then, I was a very angry and stern student. I hide my feelings because I had so many issues happening back at home but I could not even say it since I was told to shut up about it by my teachers who was like "We don't want to hear about your problems". I was angry at everyone in the school. All the students were being noisy and the teachers were becoming more boastful and stubborn. I only cared about finishing my schoolwork and trying to get pass all of this nonsense. I did get straight A's but I didn't even care because I wanted to be done with this.

By the time I graduated back in May 2013 I felt nothing, just the feeling of "thank god this is over" and I didn't have to worry about doing this again. Needless to say the school really damaged me mentally and it didn't help that I had problems back at home but nobody seemed to care about me at the time. It was a dark moment for me thats for sure. So yeah I know how it feels.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 7, 2022)

I am so sleepy I want to cry this is so frustrating


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2022)

I have a sinus headache for seemingly no reason :,,,,>

I had a new drawing idea this evening but my computer took 7 years to restart and my head hurts so I'l just have to start it tomorrow ig. I did do a rough sketch so I would remember the idea so that helps.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm glad I've never been one to have my hopes up for anything as then not to be disappointed if I don't expect anything
Never did I realize how complicated it would be to play Minecraft bedrock online with my other close friends that live far away and play Bedrock as well
I thought it could be simple but I don't want to go through the hassle of everything now that I know it's not as easy as it looks
unless my friends end up owning their own Minecraft servers(I highly doubt it but it's still a possibility) then the only option for us would be to play on some public Minecraft server together which would work but then there might be griefers and/or bullies
Why is it always so hard for us to do things together...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 8, 2022)

Can never seem to enjoy life anymore. No matter what I do.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 8, 2022)

i keep procrastinating!!!


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 8, 2022)

.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 8, 2022)

I should really note down my deadlines, idk what’s due when and I’m always afraid I’ve forgotten a deadline ncnsjjfksjd
I should also start studying for finals……… but i just want to sleep……


----------



## Neb (Jun 8, 2022)

I decided to drop my current Japanese class and redo it in the Fall. I hate putting off my college education again, but the family death set me too far back. At least now I can focus on studying what I missed this semester. Once I retake the class I should be prepared.


----------



## Pixori (Jun 8, 2022)

I just feel inadequate all the time as an artist, I sometimes feel like I'll never be good enough;;;


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 8, 2022)

Yesterday I had a really good drawing idea but I forgot to put it in my sketchbook, so now I forgot what it was. :,)
I have so much unfinished schoolwork and not enough time, I'm gonna have to prioritize certain projects now so I don't fail those classes. So that means staying in at lunch to finish my Art project and my English presentation. Ugh.
There was also a weekly anxiety therapy thing that I went to with some other girls in my grade, and yesterday was our last session. The therapist gave me her email so I could still talk with her at least, but I'm upset I won't be able to see her in person. She was really nice.


Spoiler: Me rambling about my grades



I'm probably passing Science with flying colors, I might fail French but the interaction evaluation from last week might've boosted my mark a little, I'll fail English if I don't finish that presentation, I only did one out of three Art projects so far, Phys Ed is easy but I skipped quite a bit of those classes so my mark could've dropped, I might get a decent mark in Math, and I don't even know about Ethics and History. I'm gonna have to ask my teachers about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Hope they can check and reply to my e-mail, this is getting lowket ridiculous. I know they are a small company but if they can't see they should offer a refund by now it's just... ??? Obviously the package is lost in space so?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2022)

on Sunday I made plans w my friend to hang out today, but I'm supposed to take my mom to an appointment around 3pm, so I asked them if we could hang out earlier in the day  around 10-11am, and they were like "lol that's too early sorry" and I said "well if I end up having to take my mom this afternoon I guess I'll see you later then" and they said "okay see ya".

we were supposed to go to the park and it's supposed to start raining around 4-5pm so that won't work. if my mom decides she's able to make the car ride later then I'll have to hang out w my friend another time. 

so anyways yeah that made me cry myself to sleep earlier. I haven't cried like that since I was at my grandpa's funeral last month. idk how to feel abt my exchange w my friend earlier so I'm sure a rollercoaster of emotions is what did it.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 8, 2022)

My mum had her friend car accident


----------



## oddbear (Jun 8, 2022)

the shooting in uvalde is really bothering me... i can't stop thinking "what if there is going to be a shooting at my school?" thank god it's summer right now though
i guess some people like guns more than kids


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2022)

I ate too much jello and now I don't feel well lol :^^^(


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 8, 2022)

feeling like i need a 10 year nap


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 8, 2022)

I quiet regularly have a headache at the moment which stops me from playing the guitar as often as I want and planned.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 8, 2022)

nevermind im better now


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 8, 2022)

School and life in general. I just vented to an online friend about it, so I don't wanna have type it all again...

Edit: Told my dad about some of my problems and got lectured for half an hour instead, I wanna cry now. :,)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 8, 2022)

Throat is starting to hurt again after finishing my steroids. Gonna have to call the doctor so they can do further testing.

It's annoying bc the doctor told me it was just allergies. I'm on two allergy pills and it doesn't seem to be helping :<


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 8, 2022)

Spoiler



My parents and teachers are pressuring me into taking a class for learning how to drive
I'm allowed to get my driver's permit so I can legally begin practicing driving in a few months and I'm allowed to get my driver's license next spring provided I pass the requirements
they want me to take this class because it's really cheap right now because of school so they let me have a discount
I don't know why they think I'm dying for this, I never wanted my license to begin with
I don't want to drive why can't I just pay for public transportation 
I mean getting a license is a personal choice but it's an important skill, do I really need to get one like my life depends on it?
and I don't want to be proud of owning a license if my parents are transphobic and I need to be closested
I don't want a license that says my birth sex on it when I can legally get a license that says I'm non-binary on it
I don't think driving is such a good idea if I have multiple factors that put me at a higher risk for a car accident
unhealthy sleep schedule, stress and anxiety, difficulties focusing etc.
I'm probably just going to get lectured that I'm going to regret taking it while it's cheap or that it's a bad idea because knowing how to drive is extremely important
I just hope I can get those summer science classes to avoid being pressured into taking it...


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 8, 2022)

i need to talk to someone, but there's nobody i can trust, and my girlfriend's asleep.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 8, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> i keep procrastinating!!!


Yeah feel that. I tend to do that sometimes. There's this job that I often don't really want to do and just flake on it and end up doing nothing knowing that it's hanging over my head. And then I'd wish I would had just got it done and over with lol.

@xSuperMario64x
Sorry that you are or were not feeling good, but I couldn't help but to read it as 'I ate too much jello and am not feeling wello.' Also sorry to hear about missing out on your outing with your friends.

I used to have friends I played online with a lot who lived in the west coast. With me on the east coast that was a 3 hour time gap. So it was hard to meet them as I had school/work and couldn't always stay up 2am their time to play. It kind of sucked that I was always the one having to adjust for their time preference and they never wanted to play earlier even once to accommodate for my time difference. It was always play with them and barely get 3 hours of sleep or nothing lol. So I get what you mean.



Alienfish said:


> Hope they can check and reply to my e-mail, this is getting lowket ridiculous. I know they are a small company but if they can't see they should offer a refund by now it's just... ??? Obviously the package is lost in space so?


Better throw Elon Musk out in another convertible then. I've not been having a lot of luck with carrier packages either. One person on Etsy has had my order sent as slip created, carrier awaiting item for about 4 weeks and they keep giving me excuses. It sucks, but I'm probably going to have to put a case in. Hopefully you get your package soon!


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 8, 2022)

it's so hot that i cant focus, im backlogging on my readings, im pretty hungry, and upon planning my schedule for the next 3 weeks I realized i might not be able to go on that roadtrip on saturday.
i shouldve planned things earlier but like. im a dumbass. congrats to me for wasting time i guess


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 8, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i need to talk to someone, but there's nobody i can trust, and my girlfriend's asleep.


My DMs are always open if you ever need to talk to someone, no matter what it’s about. No one should have to feel alone in their thoughts, especially when they don’t want to.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 8, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> My DMs are always open if you ever need to talk to someone, no matter what it’s about. No one should have to feel alone in their thoughts, especially when they don’t want to.


it's okay, i've made my mind up, but i really appreciate that you cared. it means a lot more than you probably realize <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @xSuperMario64x
> Sorry that you are or were not feeling good, but I couldn't help but to read it as 'I ate too much jello and am not feeling wello.' Also sorry to hear about missing out on your outing with your friends.
> 
> I used to have friends I played online with a lot who lived in the west coast. With me on the east coast that was a 3 hour time gap. So it was hard to meet them as I had school/work and couldn't always stay up 2am their time to play. It kind of sucked that I was always the one having to adjust for their time preference and they never wanted to play earlier even once to accommodate for my time difference. It was always play with them and barely get 3 hours of sleep or nothing lol. So I get what you mean.


okay first of all that first thing gave me a good chuckle so ty for that
and as for my friend, I did end up getting to hang out w them today. I didn't ask why they couldn't come out earlier but if I had to guess I'd say it's bc they had to watch their younger brother (cause when I texted saying I could hang out later in the day they said they had to wait til their sister got home). but yeah I'm def more of an early riser, I got up at 6am today lol. most of my friends seem to be night owls 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2022

also cant stop thinking abt when I went to the barber the other day and the lady who cut my hair was super nice and we were talkin about all kinds of LGBT+ stuff, but the other barber lady was like "lmao I don't agree w gay ppl, like my son is gay and even though I hate it I still love him. even if he were a serial killer I would still love him" like **** you did not just ****ing compare being gay to being a serial killer like what the actual ****. I loved that one barber to death but if the other lady is gonna be a complete idiot when it comes to my life and the lives of otherLGBT+ folk then she is abso-****in-lutely not getting my business anymore.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2022)

I was looking up some Lumity fanart and it’s sad that this person is most likely not joking.


Spoiler: contains homophobia


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I was looking up some Lumity fanart and it’s sad that this person is most likely not joking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: contains homophobia
> ...


when I see dumb ****s like this I always say, you know, I don't agree with being straight. girls shouldn't kiss guys and vice versa. that's gross. it prob sounds stupid but that's how dumb they sound when they spit out their idiotic opinions.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 8, 2022)

Worst migraine ever. Probably stress induced :<

I feel like I'm going to vomit and I can't see straight xwx


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 8, 2022)

when I left for work today I noticed a wasp on my windshield. I remember thinking that I didn't want to swat it away because I didn't want it to sting me. I got in my car and immediately forgot about until I got to the entrance to the highway, and it was still there. I'm not sure how it was somehow stuck to my windshield, but I could clearly see that it was still alive. I remember thinking that this wasp was about to have a really bad time. It stayed there the entire time until I parked my car. I think it lived though, because even though I immediately forgot about it due to being preoccupied. It was no longer there when i left that day. now I'm just sitting here half asleep thinking about it and how my carelessness seriously messed up it's day.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 8, 2022)

bruh this lecture. this could've been an email. it's such a mess and im not learning anything useful for the long-term. legit feels like a waste of time. i wish i were doing other requirements.

anyway after this lecture im taking a big nap because this lecture drained me and stressed me out since 3 am.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2022)

oddbear said:


> the shooting in uvalde is really bothering me... i can't stop thinking "what if there is going to be a shooting at my school?" thank god it's summer right now though
> i guess some people like guns more than kids



Yeah, it still massively bothers me too, especially because it happened in my own state.  I wish I could have been in the area to stop it using my 15+ years of martial arts.

---

Just depressed and tired of all the pain in the world.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 9, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I was looking up some Lumity fanart and it’s sad that this person is most likely not joking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: contains homophobia
> ...


I hate people like this, there is no age restriction on LGBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2022)

not my executive dysfunction keeping me from going to bed :,,,,,,,,,,)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 9, 2022)

I think today is the last day of regular school before exams. I don't wanna go 'cause it's one of those "free/social days" where we don't do any work and we just hang out. My dad always makes me go even when I don't wanna. My best (and only) friend has been absent for the past week and probably will be today as well, who am I gonna hang out with? Stuff like this makes me feel so alone at school and is the reason why I don't wanna go. But of course, because I'm such a procrastinator I'm only going to finish my Art project and ask questions about the exams. If I did those things earlier, I wouldn't have to go today.

Also got coffee in my hair and woke up thinking it was 3:15 AM (when it was actually 6:25 AM). How did I misread my clock so badly?!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 9, 2022)

I just watched a YouTube video of someone playing a game I might buy (WarioWare: Smooth Moves), and he screamed through the entire video. People screaming make me go crazy, especially if it’s just because of a stupid game. I liked the game, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Better throw Elon Musk out in another convertible then. I've not been having a lot of luck with carrier packages either. One person on Etsy has had my order sent as slip created, carrier awaiting item for about 4 weeks and they keep giving me excuses. It sucks, but I'm probably going to have to put a case in. Hopefully you get your package soon!


Yeah, thing is they need to have the package fully returned from the courier if they'll be able to give me a refund, 100% it's lost and not turning up in Sweden, so I hope they can with their fulfilment center or stuff. But yeah knocks on wood DPD is really ****ty these days.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 9, 2022)

My crush got a little mad/had a problem with me a few nights ago… and honestly, I’m extremely impressed by how she handled it. She just came to me with what she heard and calmly explained. No swearing, accusations,  or anything. And she’s 19, so this is like highly mature of her to have this good of communication at that age.

I was honestly surprised more than anything because when she’s angry, man she’s ****ing angry. She showed me a video of her beating up someone for insulting her. I’m surprised she remained calm with me. And she still trusts me. It’s like she’s a different person around me? Like more calm and collected. Normally, she’s always stressed or something is bothering her.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 9, 2022)

i feel like I keep embarrassing myself in front of everyone.


----------



## allainah (Jun 9, 2022)

So 2 night ago my moms dog got inside our house and her cat and him got into it... Our cat ran outside right after though and was missing for a whole a day and just came back to us late last night. He was fine at first but this morning he's acting very lethargic and seems scared : '( I don't see any injuries on him so i'm not sure what the problem is and we really cant afford a vet atm. We have some calming spray for cats so i'm gonna use that on him now, I just hope he's okay


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 9, 2022)

Been sick for two days now  got a sore throat, body is burning up, terrible headache, and when I cough it amplifies the pounding sensation in the front of my head. I rarely get sick. It's annoying when it happens...

I'm feeling so sleepy, but can't get comfortable in bed...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 9, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Been sick for two days now  got a sore throat, body is burning up, terrible headache, and when I cough it amplifies the pounding sensation in the front of my head. I rarely get sick. It's annoying when it happens...
> 
> I'm feeling so sleepy, but can't get comfortable in bed...


Did you get a Covid Test because those symptoms you're mentioning is concerning.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 9, 2022)

I've been feeling anxious all week and haven't been able to get myself to turn a game on. I need to... but the other thing is just that I am so tired.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 9, 2022)

My legs have been hurting for about a week now. Sometines when I stand they shake. Idk what my problem is, I haven't done anythin new or super strenuous. Next time I go out shopping I'll get some shoe inserts to see if that helps even thou the problem isn't my feet but? I got no other clue. Can I stop having body pains in my early 20s


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Been sick for two days now  got a sore throat, body is burning up, terrible headache, and when I cough it amplifies the pounding sensation in the front of my head. I rarely get sick. It's annoying when it happens...
> 
> I'm feeling so sleepy, but can't get comfortable in bed...


hope you feel better soon love <33


idk why but I get the feeling that my art skills are regressing again. I'm losing faith in my ability again which sucks because I was doing so well for so long. if I keep feeling this way I may need to talk with my doctor, starting to believe the prozac just said "peace bro" and yeeted away lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 9, 2022)

Literally everything is pissing me off, especially my family. I wanna play Wii Sports Resort, but I know that it'll make me even more mad and I might break my Wii Remote. Guess I'll watch Poofesure as an alternative, I wouldn't want to waste my money on something I broke because I got mad at a game. :/

Edit: I just got prank-called by my own family. I'm so stupid and gullible and humiliated. But they shouldn't joke about bomb threats, and they shouldn't be laughing at me. I feel like absolute **** right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm in a weird state where I want to dedicate the time to making my town in wild world perfect (aka planting enough trees/flowers in each acre), but I also have like zero patience for it right now lol. I kinda want to draw too but I don't even think I have the patience for that.

also I really need to stop gaslighting myself constantly, my inner voice keeps telling me that I'm lazy and that I could've accomplished so much more in my life if I wasn't. I feel really stupid. idk where my life is going, I'm honestly just trying to get by as I struggle w lots of personal issues. people never give me enough credit for the bs I deal with every day. I'm exhausted. I wish I could just relax and play wild world with no worries. I don't want to worry about anything else today.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 9, 2022)

My anxiety is extra present tonight and I am not a fan


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 9, 2022)

I've been waiting literally 5 days for A1C results and this Doctor has yet to call me back about it. I swear if I don't hear from before the end of the week I might have to switch doctors. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Neb (Jun 10, 2022)

I’m ruminating on a time I played a game with a former friend online over voice chat. We had only texted up to that point and they said “you’re less charming on the phone,” under their breath. It’s been quite a while since that’s happened, but it just popped back in my mind. I know I shouldn’t let that comment bother me anymore. They’re long gone from my life now.

It’s frustrating because this rumination wasn’t on purpose. I was just reading a novel and a character laughing reminded me of what happened. I wish there was some magical device to wipe certain memories from your brain.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 10, 2022)

I had surgery on Wednesday and went to work for the last few days, which in hindsight probably wasn't a good idea. I'm so freaking tired and the brain fog has not gone away from the anesthetic


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 10, 2022)

I am in pain, and I’ll need to take my pain medication because the pain is starting to be unbearable. I hate taking the medication, though, it makes me nauseous.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

accidentally woke up at around 4:30am and now I'm really tired but I can't go back to sleep :///

I hate to have my AC fan turned on bc I know it's excess power being used but I think I really need the noise rn.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2022)

I fell asleep on the train and forgot my damn phone charger, and now I need an extra block the plugs into the wall (not the cord).


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 10, 2022)

I am feeling HORRIBLE. I am crying in pain, and I don’t know what to do.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 10, 2022)

can’t school end any sooner? i want out NOW


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2022)

do not want next week ugh. 

also evolution sucks "females need hip/ass fat for kids" like ok im 30 i would probably had one by now if i wanted


----------



## Plume (Jun 10, 2022)

My neighbor has had the same bag of trash sitting in the hallway for over a month. She also has a trash bin sitting there, for some reason...as if the shared indoor hallway is a dumpster??

On top of that, she also leaves her trash bags on the fire escape despite the dumpsters being only a few steps below. Her entire side of the fire escape is filled with trash bags, which animals have been visiting and tearing apart. There's spilled food all over the fire escape, and some of the trash has blown over to my side.

I've been wanting to talk to her about it, but I never see her. I've only seen her in the hall maybe twice, and I'm too shy to knock...I don't want to be a jerk and report her to the condo association, but...why does she put me in this situation??? ; ; I just don't want trash in my face and stinking up my home.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2022)

Plume said:


> I've been wanting to talk to her about it, but I never see her. I've only seen her in the hall maybe twice, and I'm too shy to knock...I don't want to be a jerk and report her to the condo association, but...why does she put me in this situation??? ; ; I just don't want trash in my face and stinking up my home.


I think you should report it, since it seems no one else has if there are more people living there. That is dangerous on so many levels and lowkey surprised no one else has cared or they kicked her.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 10, 2022)

my co worker isn't here today again. there goes my lunch break. Today is going to be a long enough day as it is and I was wide awake at 6am . It's going to be a long day, but she's been a good friend to me so I don't mind helping her when I can.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> also evolution sucks "females need hip/ass fat for kids" like ok im 30 i would probably had one by now if i wanted


feeling this so much 



lots of tiny things are bothering me. I want the window to let some light in but the light coming in is hurting my eyes, and I can't seem to find a good way to have light come in without it right in my face. I need to eat but I also just don't want to for some reason. I need to take a shower but my hands have been bothering me for like over a month and it doesn't show any signs of stopping. I also ran out of jello. I do have some things to be happy about but uguhuduh

also ****in hate when I can't tell if I feel like I do bc my meds aren't working or if it's bc my damn period is sneaking up on me again, like bruh if you're gonna happen just happen already why you gotta leave me hanging for a week -__-


----------



## oak (Jun 10, 2022)

Is my rabbit sick or am I a hypochondriac


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 10, 2022)

Honestly there are a few things bothering me alot today. However they are practically things that cannot be changed. They are either things that are in the past that effect today, or they are simply things no human can control. I am not sure if that is comforting because they are this way I can't do anything about it anyway or just something else to add to the little pile of feeling stuck. :/

On the bright side, it is Friday, which means I will have the weekend to spend with my spouse. Actually tomorrow he has volunteer work to do so I will be tagging along with him the whole day. I just hope my legs don't swell and hurt but I guess the worst "penalty" I could possibly get sitting during volunteer work is dirty looks or just social rejection and that is if someone decides to view it a problem or not.

And unrelated, but it really bothers me that practically water everywhere is contaminated. Like fish barely live in the rivers and brooks in the state I am in and half the time the water smells like poop and the other half of the time the water smells like chemicals. Otters use to live around and about but I don't see how they can be around now. If anyone ever does have a hard time, they can't just whip out a fishing pole, permit crap aside.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 10, 2022)

Stop throwing so many orders at me on Friday. Just stop. This is exactly why I'm leaving. I spent all week working my ass off to catch up from being out and Friday they're trying to kill me before the weekend even starts.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 10, 2022)

Getting a lot of nightmares about school. Fun.

I wanna play Wii Sports Resort and watch Poofesure, but I gotta study for my exams. :,))))


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2022)

Okay so, the store finally got back to me about the lost package and they did confirm it was returned. Though rather than asking if I want it resent OR if I'd like a refund they sent blatantly resent it, it seems. I don't know how far they did it since it's Friday night now but I'd rather had a refund at this rate, hope ti can be arranged still. Sigh.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 10, 2022)

What the _____ is wrong with me


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 10, 2022)

My step-mom woke me up from my nap just to wash the dishes, and of course it's the **** I hate washing; Ice cube trays, pitchers, moldy containers, dog bowls, loaf pans, metal trays, etc.
Also, I hate periods with a burning passion. And it only stops at like, 45. Yay, another 30 years of this crap.


----------



## oak (Jun 10, 2022)

It's so hot out. Bad day to wear my velour corduroy pants but it's too late now


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 10, 2022)

I got a call from the Doctor's office saying that they will give me my A1C results by next week. (sigh)..... this is really testing my patience.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 10, 2022)

People who keep undoing edits on another site, after you told them the first time there was nothing wrong with that paragraph.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 10, 2022)

One of my workmates isn't in a great mental headspace right now and I'm concerned


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 10, 2022)

Spoiler



Almost every day I feel more like taking my long term hiatus a lot sooner then I planned
but I don't know I want to make the best use of my NSO while I can, I guess maybe I could just be less active

I have a lot of things I hate about myself and I'm not sure how to change
I don't know what stunted my mental development and maturity level... maybe trauma? I'm not sure what to do so I just feel like going away and see if anything changes over time


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2022)

No art software having proper filling bucket  I think Krita allows you to adjust it somewhat bu FA is useless, ugh.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> No art software having proper filling bucket  I think Krita allows you to adjust it somewhat bu FA is useless, ugh.


If you're trying to colour things in quickly without having to take up so much time, try using the colourize mask! I watched this *tutorial* a few days ago and it has helped me save a lot of time. Sure, there may be some small rough edges here and there, but it's much better than using the fill bucket tool after a bit of cleanup. I hope it helps!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> If you're trying to colour things in quickly without having to take up so much time, try using the colourize mask! I watched this *tutorial* a few days ago and it has helped me save a lot of time. Sure, there may be some small rough edges here and there, but it's much better than using the fill bucket tool after a bit of cleanup. I hope it helps!


I know about the Krita tricks but I don't really use that for comics but thank still 

(also idk how this didn't give me a notif good thing I go here often...)
-

Also if it's gonna rain today I'm smacking something ugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2022)

my dsi died while I was asleep, hopefully I didn't lose too much progress in wild world. I can't remember if that game has a save and continue option but if not then it's gonna be so difficult for me to remember to save lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2022)

Found some lil creepy crawler in my slipper D: Hope it wasn't a spider...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my dsi died while I was asleep, hopefully I didn't lose too much progress in wild world. I can't remember if that game has a save and continue option but if not then it's gonna be so difficult for me to remember to save lol.


I LOST LIKE 95% OF THE STUFF I DID YALL 

ig that'll teach my dumb*** to save more often lmao


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 11, 2022)

upset for no reason again


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 11, 2022)

Wooooork

Just so many work things


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2022)

Fell asleep without my medicine on accident and broke my streak.


----------



## oak (Jun 11, 2022)

I had to get my rabbit Theodore some medicine called critical care. It's basically hay powder mixed with other stuff to get bunnies guts moving again. Theodore's poops are small with a bit of hair in them so hopefully this will help him. He is a lionhead with long hair and it's molting season so I'm not surprised he ingested too much of his own hair from cleaning.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 11, 2022)

I keep procrastinating instead of preparing for exams. Let's be clear, I am NOT a self-motivator, that's for sure.

Also found out that there are a total of 120 stamps to complete in Wii Sports Resort, and I only did a few. This is gonna be a long game for 100% completion. :,)


----------



## Shawna (Jun 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My step-mom woke me up from my nap just to wash the dishes, and of course it's the **** I hate washing; Ice cube trays, pitchers, moldy containers, dog bowls, loaf pans, metal trays, etc.
> Also, I hate periods with a burning passion. And it only stops at like, 45. Yay, another 30 years of this crap.


Moooood for the second one. .-.



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I keep procrastinating instead of preparing for exams. Let's be clear, I am NOT a self-motivator, that's for sure.
> 
> Also found out that there are a total of 120 stamps to complete in Wii Sports Resort, and I only did a few. This is gonna be a long game for 100% completion. :,)


At least the stamps give you more things to work towards ^^


----------



## oddbear (Jun 11, 2022)

I JUST GOT CLOROX WIPE JUICE IN MY EYE ABGUYGYVGYGVFGYUVFTRDFRTYUI
also constantly thinking about my gender


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 11, 2022)

My brother, he's so ****ing annoying. I'm trying to do work and he decides to annoy and distract me. He's also been hogging the Chromebook, and the one time he doesn't use it, it's because it's out of battery and he doesn't charge it, so I still can't use it. Ugh.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 11, 2022)

Inflation is getting really bothersome in the states


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2022)

GUYS OMG I JUST REALIZED THAT I FORGOT TO DRAW ARCY'S FLUFF ON HIS PAWS/FEET IN MY SIG PIC AND NOW i CAN'T UNSEE IT AND I'M REALLY SAD   

oh well, I still really like this drawing. maybe I can go back later and fix it. for now I have other things I want to work on.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 11, 2022)

One of my favorite voice actors died from colon cancer .


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 11, 2022)

I was reading my old YouTube comments from 2018-2021 and I wanna die, I was so cringe back then. 

Also feeling pretty down 'cause I saw my comments on the videos of one of my Animal Jam online friends, and nostalgia hit harder than a truck. Apparently I hosted an art contest and one of their videos was the entry for it. I can't believe I forgot about them.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 11, 2022)

i feel better now.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 11, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> -snip-





Spoiler



I don't think your being mean if she's damaging your mental health with her extra stress like that
your allowed to be her friend and have personal space
I'm sorry but I think that sounds really toxic of her to say that to you and treat you like your obligated to deal with her and not listen to you when after you gave her advice and asked for personal space and she still comes and vents to you
your mental health is important to you and I think you should take good care of yourself too if she's acting like this and she isn't listening to you when you ask for time alone then I think you should spend more time with someone who treats you better or spend some time doing self care
friends are allowed to ask for help and vent to each other but a real friend is suppose to lift you up not bring you down and it doesn't seem like she's interested in doing that to you
I know she's struggling and I don't mean to sound rude but she sounds kind of toxic
I just don't think you deserve to deal with that
I'm sorry I know I don't understand others lives or the situation their in and I didn't mean for my advice to make you feel even worse I just wanted to take time to tell you to your health is important


----------



## Shawna (Jun 11, 2022)

I don't know if any of you guys are active on DeviantArt, but if you are, you have probably dealt with notifications where it will send you a random picture from a new deviant and tell you to comment on it.  I have been getting these few days, and they are incredibly annoying because I will be wanting a notification that has to do with me in some way, but nope.  It just wants to tell me to comment on something.  No, I don't want to.

Hopefully, we will soon get an option to opt-out of these.  If you can opt out of mentions, why not these?!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 11, 2022)

I hate being reminded of my past mistakes it makes me feel bad about myself and emotional. I try so hard to ignore it, but it becomes so hard......


----------



## Neb (Jun 12, 2022)

I thought dropping that class would reduce my stress level, but it hasn’t. I still feel immense pressure to study Japanese even though I’m taking a break until Monday. Whenever I’m trying to relax with a good book, game, or brisk walk the thought of procrastination still pops in my mind. The only thing that really feels like I’m being productive is receiving texts from my friends. My guess why is because I feel like I’m making progress socially. Otherwise everything else feels like I’m goofing off.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2022)

I really wish pineapple didn't have that sticky and sweet yuck flavour  I just can't eat it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 12, 2022)

I woke up this morning, and the first thing I see is the red flashing light on my 3DS. I think I was playing last night and fell asleep mid-game. I turned the thing off instinctively and realized afterwards that I lost my current Tomodachi Life progress where I used two travel tickets to bring up the relationship levels with couple Miis, including Nick and my look-alike. :,)


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 12, 2022)

Spoiler: minor problem



My grandma thought I got abducted or something and called the cops because I came off the train last, but that’s because I was in the very last car and had a lot of walking. It was kind of embarrassing, honestly. She made a whole scene. Like, I traveled SEVERAL other times by myself, no less, and nothing happened. What an overreaction.





Spoiler: bigger problem



A family owns a pitbull and on several occasions, the pitbull has gotten loose and attacked Keagan, my chocolate lab. The problem is my grandma has been very disrespectful towards the pitbull and has no problem using physical violence to tear them apart (even though Keagan starts the fight more than 50% of the time). I think her anger is misdirected. The owners need to do a better job at securing the dog and not allowing the behavior. Animal abuse is never okay. I get worried because my grandma takes brass knuckles with her and pepper spray every time she walks Keagan. I honestly love pitbulls and it sucks to read my grandma’s texts half the time saying to take weapons or raid spray with me when I walk Keagan. I could never hurt a pitbull or any other dog breed for that matter.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2022)

I can't get comfortable in this chair at all. I'm also afraid to roll it around to get comfy bc the baby is in here and I don't want to hurt her. really wish I could get that indoor hanging swing now so I could sit in it :<


also just a tiny bother but I just realized Frobert's name is prob supposed to rhyme with "robert" and I've been pronouncing it "frow-bert" for like 15 years and I feel so stupidddddd


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 12, 2022)

Everything hurts, and all I did was play Wii Sports Resort and sleep in the slightest wrong way. I think it just goes to show that I'm not very fit.
I procrastinated in the last two days and it'll probably be like that today. I feel so unprepared for the exams.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 12, 2022)

sometimes the buns are nowhere to be found, but when they know that I have blueberries or other snacks they're always around begging. It's extremely hard not to resist and give in to them, but I want them to be healthy and too much sugar isn't good for them. But when they stand up and look up at me I just want to bring them the entire container.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 12, 2022)

i always end up having a nap on a sunday which is annoying because it means i can never get to sleep for ages and then it kinda screws me over for the full week..


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 12, 2022)

I've been having this ear and head pressure on my right side for a while now. I don't have my health insurance right now due to finances, so I'm now having to deal with it. Other bills are building up. Also, having to rework my work to earn money again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2022)

This vintage store put up this fab 60s denim set on their store and I can't afford it. 

Also I wish Neopets would accept PNG images when submitting art in any form, I really hate jpg so much and it basically squeezes you image to nothing, lol.


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2022)

Please do not quote this post.



Spoiler: TW: death / anti-LGBT content.



My grandmother died unexpectedly this morning. I don't know how to react. I cut her off a year and a half ago because she was openly homo/transphobic. She has been making the efforts to try and reach out to me all year, but I've been ignoring her attempts. She sent me a birthday card three weeks ago, the contents of which were extremely disrespectful. I did not like her but I didn't want her to die. And I feel guilty that I'm not more upset about her passing. It also doesn't help knowing that the person I've turned to for comfort and support today is someone she would have berated me for dating had she known about us. And we were together and having an absolutely wonderful time during the same moments my grandmother would have been dying.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2022)

cramps


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2022)

One of the hook fasteners parts fell off and I have a hell time trying to sew it back on, sigh.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 12, 2022)

I kind of regret buying Mario Striker: Battle League. This game is INCREDIBLY anger inducing. I don't even think I'm bad at it either. I think it legitimately just is going to turn most people off from playing it regularly. You rarely get the chance to even shoot the ball before someone is completely up on your ass. It was actually going good until I did the online and galactic mode. It's just been pissing me off ever since. I really hope I can get past the anger phase and enjoy the game. The anger isn't the same as Mario Kart chaos, it's just not a good feeling at all. Can't refund because I bought digitally either.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Can't refund because I bought digitally either.


yeah it's really frustrating that, after all this time, Nintendo's return policy is still incredibly messed up. stuff like this makes me super hesitant to buy digital copies of games (not to mention I simply like to own the physical copy). they could take a few pointers from Steam when it comes to digital return policy.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 12, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> snip





Spoiler: <3



Hey sorry i wasnt able to reply asap!! but thank you so much for seeing things from my point of view, your message actually pushed me to talk with this person again and really clarify my feelings and boundaries with our relationship. As much as she‘s been toxic, I still do really love her and want the best for her, I know she’s been through a lot and I want to support her but I also want her to know that I‘m simply not an emotional sponge to soak up her rants and troubles all the time. Hopefully she understands me well this time around and we can still keep being really good friends; more than anything I don’t want to lose her. 

Thank you so much, truly.  It means a lot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2022)

it's pretty sad when someone finally hears another person use the correct pronouns in-person and has a sense of overwhelming euphoria. like pronouns shouldn't be a thing to be euphoric about, they should be second nature.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 12, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> You rarely get the chance to even shoot the ball before someone is completely up on your ass. It was actually going good until I did the online and galactic mode.


I think you may have gotten a bit too used to the normal CPUs being much more passive when defending. It's kind of unrealistic to expect that other teams (whether it's the hard CPUs or online players) will give you the opportunity to set up for the perfect shot, y'know? It'd be like if we were playing Smash and I just kept standing still and expecting you to let me to charge up my charge shot as Samus then shoot you in the face with it over and over without trying to stop me. You just need to adapt your playstyle and/or change your team/gear to overcome that pressure, since it's definitely doable to beat them. Don't give up! I'm also available to play against if you ever want to face off against somebody you know to try and get better that way.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't get comfortable in this chair at all. I'm also afraid to roll it around to get comfy bc the baby is in here and I don't want to hurt her. really wish I could get that indoor hanging swing now so I could sit in it :<
> 
> 
> also just a tiny bother but I just realized Frobert's name is prob supposed to rhyme with "robert" and I've been pronouncing it "frow-bert" for like 15 years and I feel so stupidddddd


What it is? Oh but I pronounce it "frow-bert" too I knew his name was suppose to be like "frog" and "Robert" but I don't really care I wanna call my boy whatever I want lol


----------



## Beanz (Jun 12, 2022)

i fr can not stand my own voice, it sounds squeaky like i talk out of my nose


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 12, 2022)

Just found out today that the doctor we’re working with for the summer is my boyfriend’s toxic ex-boss.
I don’t know how to feel about it but we’ll see.
I hope she (1) does not know I‘m her ex-employee’s girlfriend, and (2) does not ask why he left the company so suddenly. Also ik it sounds serious but I can’t help but find the coincidence really funny.


----------



## Neb (Jun 12, 2022)

I have to spend several days in my awful old town because I’m visiting one of my moms. Chances are I’ll get recognized in public and get harassed again. Either that or they’ll whip out their phones and record me. There’s no other choice since I haven’t visited her in months…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2022)

bad headache :,,,,,,,)

wanted to relax by playing wild world and listening to music but tbh the headache is just making me really stressed and uncomfortable, plus my old earbuds died so I have to use my actual headphones and they're hard to wear while lying in bed


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 13, 2022)

Had a really screwed-up dream last night, I cannot believe the things my brain can think of sometimes. Times like is I wish I didn't have such an active imagination, why can't I dream about my crushes or falling like normal people?

Spent the whole weekend procrastinating and playing video games instead of studying. I'm lucky I don't have any exams until the afternoon (and it's a French one), but tomorrow I have one for either Math or History. Fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2022)

Okay so they won't give me money back, but instead re-send and cover the costs. I suppose it's one solution but kinda irks me they didn't bother to tell they won't just give people money back, especially if it is their policy on longer time-lost and/or vintage stuff. Yeah not ordering expensive/heavier things from them, for sure.

Also can someone remove that stupid swirly eyes emoji from the O _ o command :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2022)

feeling pretty depressed and pessimistic today. just tired of everything.

also I hate Amazon with a burning passion.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also I hate Amazon with a burning passion.


Ugh yeah they are the worst 

Also -sends virtual hug-


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2022)

Today is turning into a massive headache.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 13, 2022)

I’m supposed to go on vacation to the beach next week, but I just checked the forecast and it’s going to be unbelievably hot there, like it’s consistently going to be between 95 and 110 degrees (fahrenheit) and the heat index gets up to 128 degrees. Should be okay for the most part because there’s a large pool at our hotel and we’re not planning to leave much… except that we made plans and reservations to spend all day on the boardwalk on the hottest day that we’ll be there and i’m worried that it’s going to completely ruin that


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 13, 2022)

I cheated on Animal Crossing.

 It could've been so different ​


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 13, 2022)

.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2022)

it's not even 6pm yet but I'm so tempted to just go to bed. I'm not necessarily hot (though it's been hovering around 90F here and will be for the next few days) but I'm a little warm and I would prob be more comfortable in front of the fan/AC while in my bed. the fan at my desk is good enough but the chair isn't particularly comfy to sit in, especially cause my cat is sleeping on the back of the chair so I can't rock it without accidentally moving/waking her. she's kinda old and fluffy and I figured she could cool off easier in my room but the only place she'll lie is on the back of my chair lol  

idk my thoughts are just racing rn, maybe I should go take a cool shower and try to take my mind off stuff.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 13, 2022)

This week is gonna be absolute hell, I wish we didn't have exams.  I did my French one today, I had to write a 300-word _texte explicatif_ about stress. How ironic, that's how I feel about the exams.

I'm so busy with the studying and preparing of the exams, I don't have time to enjoy myself now. I don't even have the weekend 'cause I gotta do unfinished schoolwork. Why couldn't my Science exam be this Friday instead of next Monday? 

Also, I haven't been able to watch Poofesure for almost a week and I'm going stir-crazy.  Looks like I'm waking up early to watch his latest video tomorrow.


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2022)

I wish I could look at myself in the mirror with glasses on. I hate my appearance with them so much that I take them off before entering the bathroom. This is something I’ve done for close to a decade, so I rarely think about it anymore. It’s sad because my self esteem is much better otherwise.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 14, 2022)

i need a job


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2022)

Spoiler



I've been deeply disturbed ever since I went to my grandparents' funerals and it hasn't gotten any better in a month's time. I just don't even know what to think anymore. I really don't.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 14, 2022)

Spoiler



stressed because again another person is coming over because of something to do with moving, didn’t sleep enough, have to go out shopping after this, can’t stop being bugged about the cliques on discord server  and overthinking about stupid stuff, and of course still in shock over the VA’s recent passing.

Didn’t sleep enough either and mom woke me up when i was in deep sleep. since i couldn’t hear here with my white noise machine going on, it startled me. and she snapped and told me not to be crabby. i can’t process well when i’m waking up from deep sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2022)

my fave pair of jeans broke yesterday, the zipper broke completely, good thing i had my coat with me to work so it didn't show, ugh. probs not gonna buy new pants til i lost some weight though cause i haaate my damn peach butt that came outta nowhere.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2022)

uhhhh hey. whatever is in my mind that's making me think abt my crushes nonstop? can you please stop doing that? I would appreciate it.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 14, 2022)

There is no water/low pressure water in our town .-.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 14, 2022)

Funny how a stupid game like _Wii Sports Resort Swordplay Showdown_ can piss me off, I wanted to break my Wii Remote like five times.
And me yelling at the Miis ("NOBODY LOVES YOU NAOMI", "RACHEL YOU DUMB ****," "ELISA GO AWAY") thinking it's actually gonna make me play better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2022)

Spoiler: hahaaaa



but why is my anxiety so bad right now? I can feel my body trembling and I feel like I might combust. I want to say idk what's wrong but I know exactly what's wrong and I can't say a darn thing about it to anyone 



edit: I'm okay now :>


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2022)

Can I please not wake up every 2 hours in the night

Swear to God I have some sort of sleep disorder, I've had difficulty with sleeping (along with other symptoms) for years


----------



## Merielle (Jun 14, 2022)

Spoiler: arachnophobia



A spider just dropped down right in front of my face while I was at my desk AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

it's outside now but I nearly fell backwards out of my chair trying to get the heck away skfhsdklfjdaaklfc

cannot tell you how much I _hated_ that


----------



## QueenCobra (Jun 14, 2022)

I’m drained after my occupational therapy appointment today, and not sure how to feel about the next one. But I think it will be for the best.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2022)

I cried for a bit and was feeling sad.  I'll be okay though.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 15, 2022)

Work was stressful, today was stressful. I get chronic migraines from stress... So, put two and two together.

Nothing seems to be going right. A customer at work bullied me for my bangs at work today, and pestered me to thank her for it? I cried so much after she left. I've been having such a bad day. It took everything in me not to start screaming at her :") Gotta be professional, so all I did was cry.


----------



## Neb (Jun 15, 2022)

As expected I had multiple former high school classmates record me on their phones. One threatened to do something bad on my birthday. Unlike what their gossip says I’m only here to visit my other mom. I don’t go out of my way to irritate them. In fact I hate this place as much as they hate me. If she and my grandparents didn’t live here I’d never come back. It’d be nice if I could see my relatives without having to relive the trauma of my high school years each day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2022)

my alarm didn't go off this morning so I missed my appointment with my therapist :,,,,,,,,,,,,,) fml


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2022)

What the heck is wrong with drivers these days. I had the green light coming up at an intersection until this person in their huge oversized SUV _literally blasted through a red light to make a left turn_. It happened in front of my eyes and had to step on the brakes. I even honked at them and from what I saw, they simply didn't give a **** of their surroundings. I wasn't in a rush to get back home, so if I got there just a couple of seconds earlier, I would've been t-boned. And this was after dropping off my sister at school. I'm just shaking right now.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 15, 2022)

i havent spoken to anyone in 2 hours, and i dont think i want to, ive been told to do more schoolwork, so why do anything else for a day, get the 2 weeks of online school over with.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 15, 2022)

Spoiler: tw: mentions of vomit



ive been feeling really nauseous lately, like im about to throw up. sometimes i actually FEEL like throwing up but nothing comes out. i think it’s called dry heaving? I think i need more vitamins or something..


on a calmer note, i spoilt myself for a show that im watching. im not bothered by getting spoiled, im bothered about the spoilers themselves. if the spoilers are true… then i already hate it. ill just stick to writing/reading fanfiction of it now lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2022)

So they resent that suit, as I mentioned before I guess it will do but, yeah again not ordering heavier stuff or anything from then again jesus.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 15, 2022)

Spoiler: TW: Emetophobia



I was so nervous about my Math exam this morning, I was shaking and felt like throwing up. Thank god I didn't, but I was so scared that I would because I've only thrown up twice in my life, so I'm not really used to it. Imagine that, the last time I threw up was 10 years ago.



Probably failed that Math exam, but a lot of other people have as well. I literally gave up and handed in my papers despite being nowhere near finished. Math is useful, but I hate it with a burning passion. I've also got another Math exam tomorrow, spare me.

I wanna play Wii Sports Resort Swordplay Showdown so I can finally beat Stage 18, but knowing me I'm just gonna get mad and chuck my Wii Remote at the wall. Nintendo, why did you make the Reverse Stages so ****ing difficult?!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 15, 2022)

The door to my apartment looks like it’s going to fall off and I’m kind of afraid my dad is going to blame me for it? Idk. I’m dreading the moment he realizes, although it’s not that hard to miss. The hinges are fine, just the border? 



Spoiler


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 15, 2022)

I think I broke my Wii Motion Plus... I was playing Wii Sports Resort Swordplay Showdown, and I got mad and hit my Wii Remote on my dresser. I guess that somehow messed up the Wii Motion Plus, 'cause now it's not responding...

Edit: Never mind, it's working again. :] I nearly got a heart attack from that, though... I gotta be more careful and NOT smack my Wii Remote on furniture. -_-


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 15, 2022)

i cant keep doing this, i cant keep lying to myself


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 15, 2022)

It is too hot I'm so tired just let me sleep


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm feeling depressed.


----------



## oak (Jun 16, 2022)

Mention of domestic abuse about my neighbours. 


Spoiler



My new male neighbour is so mean to his wife and he scares me. I heard him scream at her today "look at you, you're disgusting". I started to walk over there and my partner stopped me. He is deeply disturbed.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 16, 2022)

I love how I get angry about why my Wii Remote isn't responding properly knowing damn well that I chucked it at the wall 10 times yesterday during Swordplay Showdown. 

I'm so tired and I've got another Math exam to do this morning. :,) My next (and final) exam isn't till next Monday, but I have unfinished schoolwork so I still can't catch a break. Please, I haven't watched Poofesure in a week and I'm going crazy.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 16, 2022)

I just wish it was the weekend already, I feel like this week has dragged on.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2022)

What a drag this week indeed... Also the fact some delivery guys don't check where they should go so we got like 5 boxes of envelopes not headed to us at all, then we can to cancel the regular delivery cause they never picked up our stuff.. Meh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2022)

Spoiler



have a rescheduled appt with my therapist today and idk I'm just worried about it. last time I went and I told her abt how the funerals I went to have affected me, she just went on and on about how she's a christian and believes in heaven and how "you can convince yourself that something isn't true if you don't want to believe it is." if she tries that again I'm gonna be so mad. I wish she would respect my religious view (or, I should say, lack of religion). a month later and I'm still basically traumatized and scared and I don't know how to deal with it, but her going on and on about religion isn't helping at all. I really hope she doesn't try that again.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 16, 2022)

.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 16, 2022)

Gosh I almost regret extending my 2 weeks notice 4 more days just to be nice. I want out of this place like right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 16, 2022)

It's raining HARD outside. I'm terrified of thunderstorms. ;-;


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 16, 2022)

Comment section on twitter of an ad that shows skinny and fat legs in exercise gear. Why I went to look in the comments is beyond me.


Spoiler: The internet weight Issue



So many many many people scream for people to lose weight and they also scream that fat people shouldn't ever wear exercise clothing. Ok... so what are they suppose to work out in? I mean what is shown is completely reasonable clothing. But these same people criticize a fat person jogging down the street because they are doing a healthy activity and are fat or because they can simply be seen. They get upset to see a fat person on tv doing yoga or leading a workout session. This is as dumb as saying sick people shouldn't go to the doctor. And before this push of fat people being seen in the media, the stereotype was fat people eat gobs and gobs and sit on the couch and never move. Now that fat people are seen, these people get mad because fat people can and do, do things.
I tell you this society is dangerously going down the path of excluding anyone they don't like out of society to where they pass away. Whether through jobs, accessibility, or mentally. Not because they are harming others and they refuse to stop, but simply for being different or simply disliked. This very issue shows up in other topics such as race, religion, lbgt, disability, ect ect and it is driving me nuts.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jun 16, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> My doctor some reason gave me medication called *Atorvastatin 10 MG *to help lower cholesterol levels since they found out that it was a bit high. I taken this mediation and all of a sudden I'm feeling all these muscle pains all over my body, I'm feeling tired most of the time, and my blood sugar readings have spiked a bit. I did a research and found this Article that says that staking this medication increases the risk of insulin resistance. I am going to call my doctor about this because this is becoming more of recurring issue of doctors not doing their research.


This is a study based on people who DO NOT HAVE diabetes. Judging by your posts over the last few months your doctors seem to think you have (or are flirting with) type 2 diabetes.


abdominal malaisediarrhea0-4%fatigueheadache3-17%hepatotoxicityinsomnia5%myalgia0-6%nausea7%

Above is my chart regarding the potential side effects for Lipitor...so as you can see at most 6% of people who take this medication can have muscle pains, and while fatigue can be a side effect it doesn't occur in enough people to have concrete numeric evidence.

Constantly blaming the doctors for being 'wrong' or 'not doing their research' isn't going to help your situation...and honestly, from my perspective (a pharmacist) a statin drug for someone with early onset diabetes is a good call.

FYI: ANY statin drug CAN (not will) create insulin resistance, it comes with the territory with that kind of medication. You're either going to have to deal with taking this kind of medication if your cholesterol is a concern, or fix your diet.

Moving forward I'm just letting you know, if I think anyone is posting medical misinformation I will jump on them, because that can be dangerous. When dealing with medication, the terms 'CAN' and 'WILL' regarding the frequency/severity of side effects are about as different as night and day.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 16, 2022)

My brother is whispering things to me like "you're stupid", "you have no braincells", "you're ugly", "you have no friends", etc. It's so stupid but it's actually bothering me. Ugh, I wanna punch him in the face.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 16, 2022)

is it weird to feel guilty because of a grade you got? today, i got a 96/99 on my final assignment. this is seriously high, but i don't feel like i deserve it. its not like i cheated or anything, but my math teacher helped me w/ it. a lot. so.. i don't feel like i truly deserved it. maybe its cuz i've conditioned myself into thinking i dont deserve good marks in math, due to my dyscalculia.. nonetheless, i'm not completely happy about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2022)

was fast asleep and all cozy and now I'm wide awake cause all the power is out 

we've literally never had power issues before (except during heavy storms or the off chance when someone hit a powerline) but now that there have been powerplants closing across Ohio suddenly we are dealing with power issues. this is so stupid.


edit: power came back on, now I can sleep in peace again 
so much for going to sleep at a decent time though


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 17, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> snip


I definitely get that! And for your case I don't think you should feel guilty at all. Asking for help from other people isn't bad; it's really how we learn as people. I don't think anyone has ever gotten to where they are right now without asking for help from other more experienced people. At the end of the day, what really matters is what you've learned from all of this. If you think your math skills have improved after the tutoring session, I think that's a whole achievement in itself!


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2022)

My self esteem has gotten better over the past few years, but sometimes I still wish I was better looking. Like I mentioned the other day I can’t look at myself in the mirror without my glasses on. People have said I looked better without them on. I’ve always agreed. They tend to make my cheeks look puffier and they obscure my eyes too much. As a result I’ve developed this habit for several years. I’ve also internalized all of those comments from high school classmates and people on the street who said I was ugly. It’s happened so much that I just accepted it. People say I’m ugly therefore I am. My relatives have said otherwise, but I always thought they were just biased. If I was better looking I wouldn’t have to spend time thinking about it, nor would I have to deal with the onslaught of comments I get about it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 17, 2022)

A minor bother really, but I ordered food to be delivered and it's really late  I'm so hungry lol


----------



## Romaki (Jun 17, 2022)

First Kill is such a special series to me, as someone who grew up with Vampire Diaries and Teen Wolf. I love seeing the same type of cheesy production those first seasons had alongside a queer love story as the focus. Shadowhunters was also great with that, but First Kill is just sweeter.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 17, 2022)

Spoiler:  Me sort of complaining about Canada



I feel like Canda's getting worse by the day. First it was the residential schools (by the way, 2000+ Indigenous children found dead), then the whole Bill 96 thing in Québec, and Canada losing its "Peaceful Country" status because of protests/riots and anti-government stuff. Yeah, I don't wanna call myself a proud Canadian anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2022)

Lowkey my pogo friend, they promised some shinies if we ever turned lucky x2 again.. like bruh that aint gonna happen if we havent yet but sure keep em all to yourself -roll eyes-


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2022)

I can't even get my work done because there's been nonstop noise today from people working here.  Can't even get downstairs to eat breakfast, and it's past noon now.  WTF.  Why did they think today was a good day for this?!?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2022)

Nevermind, I've cooled off.  Just sleepy now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2022)

tried to record a video for my youtube channel and I learned the hard way that I'm having one of my off days (aka a day where I don't have much energy or capacity to make funny/interesting commentary) so ig I'll have to wait til later or tomorrow to record a video :/

lowkey feel like taking a nap, I kinda just don't feel that great rn. maybe I'll watch a movie and work on my cross-stitch like I've been wanting to do.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 17, 2022)

summer school in a month


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2022)

Nope, nevermind.  I'm angry again.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 17, 2022)

im trying to sell roblox limiteds


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 17, 2022)

Long rant incoming



Spoiler: Rant



My mom yelled at my sister for somethin my dad told my mom that I told my dad. Lovely.

Today at work I was *this* close to going in the bathroom and crying and punching a paper towel roll. Very first dog of the day tried to bite me,  second dog was a pain in the *** to dry off, then another dog had a seizure and the first ****in person my second boss yelled AT ME EVEN THOU IT WASNT MY FAULT. Everything just kept stacking, one coworker can't even put a dog in a crate or walk a dog up front, my name is always the one to be called on when someone needs somethin, I am so ****in SICK AND TIRED of the one who has to do everythin yet anythin that doesn't get done is somehow my fault. I'm the one that gets singled out for laundry not being done, or the floor being wet, or some other ********. I was on the verge of stress crying multiple times, THEN this one dog apparently still had shampoo in her fur so she had to get re-rinsed and dried and I don't have enough ****in help in the back so I'm stuck drying off multiple dogs. For some reason her skin was ultra sensitive and kept gettin red. THEN second boss says she's SOMEHOW still covered in shampoo even after gettin rinsed so she ****in bathed her and guess who had to dry her off AGAIN FOR THE ****IN SECOND TIME. AND! Her skin was still ultra sensitive! So she's gettin more red! Meanwhile I'm still alone in the back, I should have been done by now, but I have to help the finisher finish two dogs cause she was with a dog that requires alot of time and the dog is difficult. So then I had to do, I still haven't cleaned up any **** and it's like 4'oclock, I began my day at 7. Which, my boss didn't want my to clean my station cause GOD FORBID I'm not right on top of the bather when she's done with a dog, so my station has dirty walls, along with all the other stations that aren't mine but I still have to clean cause no one cleans **** in the back. It felt like almost every single dog today was difficult to dry off.

Not to mention we're short staffed in the back.

I just wanted to go home, but now that I am home I'm still ****ed. I want to punch somethin still.

Also to top it off my mom wants to be a petty *****. My point still stands.



TL;DR Stress from work is piling on me, I have a mouth but don't use it. Nothing will change anyway.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 17, 2022)

Spoiler: Personal Problem 



Why can't I ever just eat like a normal person?
I just hate eating it's such a hassle 
whenever my mom asks what food I wanna order from the store I don't even know what I want my order is "nothing" every single time
I seldom ever feel hungry and nothing ever sounds good
My diet is so difficult, I desperately need more iron in my diet
I have this big yucky bruise on my thigh from smacking it into a table outside while running, it's not going away and it hurts when touched or too much pressure is applied to it
I'm always prone to bruising because my body doesn't have enough iron and I'm so dang clumsy
I don't know what I can have to get more iron when all the foods that are a good source of iron are meat/seafood and I'm a vegetarian for crying out loud 
I'm such a picky eater and I'm sensitive to the textures of food
I want to have more vegetables but I can never have any unless they are in a drink
I know I love lettuce, I tried having carrots again today and my mom told me if I can't finish them then it's okay if I can spit them out because I've always had troubles eating carrots because they are too crunchy and chewy
and I couldn't finished them because they are too hard to chew even if I tried to take smaller bites
then I was offered if I wanted to try this weird salad stuff made of whole grains and vegetables so I tried some and once again I can't eat it
because of the same problem, I almost was gonna try broccoli and tomatoes but I'm taking a break of trying to eat foods I can't for today
ugh why is this so hard why can most people just eat whatever and I can't eat anything


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2022)

idk what tf is going on with the culture of young ppl treating LGBT+ folk like "cute smol beans uwu" but it honestly kinda creeps me out and I'm glad I don't associate with it at all.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk what tf is going on with the culture of young ppl treating LGBT+ folk like "cute smol beans uwu" but it honestly kinda creeps me out and I'm glad I don't associate with it at all.


Oh I almost misread this, do you mean youngsters outside of the LGBT+ community treat people in the LGBT+ Community(anyone in it of all ages) like this?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Oh I almost misread this, do you mean youngsters outside of the LGBT+ community treat people in the LGBT+ Community(anyone in it of all ages) like this?


I think it's mostly younger ppl in and out of the community but yeah it's really weird


----------



## Shawna (Jun 18, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Okay so they won't give me money back, but instead re-send and cover the costs. I suppose it's one solution but kinda irks me they didn't bother to tell they won't just give people money back, especially if it is their policy on longer time-lost and/or vintage stuff. Yeah not ordering expensive/heavier things from them, for sure.
> 
> Also can someone remove that stupid swirly eyes emoji from the O _ o command :/


I feel you on the last part, I hate it when I just want to put a regular emoticon, but it creates an emoji/smiley  (This goes for in general, not just this website).

It would be awesome if there was an easy way to say whether you want an emoticon, an emoji/smiley XDDD


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 18, 2022)

Shawna said:


> I feel you on the last part, I hate it when I just want to put a regular emoticon, but it creates an emoji/smiley  (This goes for in general, not just this website).
> 
> It would be awesome if there was an easy way to say whether you want an emoticon, an emoji/smiley XDDD


Yeah, I like the text smileys not turning into emojis, lol.

Also, it looks like I have to sleep with the air conditioner on again.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 18, 2022)

I feel like nobody cares about me not really.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2022)

Shawna said:


> I feel you on the last part, I hate it when I just want to put a regular emoticon, but it creates an emoji/smiley  (This goes for in general, not just this website).
> 
> It would be awesome if there was an easy way to say whether you want an emoticon, an emoji/smiley XDDD


Yeah, I wish there was an option to turn it off like on Discord and stuff.

also that : o is this  emoji bothers me too like wtf


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 18, 2022)

So after I wrote in this thread the other day that friend has messaged me this morning after two months of silence to tell me how wonderful her life is at the moment and that she missed me etc. I haven't replied back yet because to be honest I'm both angry and heartbroken at how she's treated me as nothing more than an after thought in her life since getting herself a boyfriend. What's even more insane is this situation is so juvenile yet we're both in our thirties. I just wish she had included me in her life a little more in the last two years (since being with her boyfriend) because I know I wouldn't be feeling like this and I would be championing her without question.

Urgh I just wish I had some more genuine friends in my life who didn't treat me like garbage and loved me for who I am and was genuinely excited to talk to me more often whether thats in person or online. Adulthood sucks.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 18, 2022)

There’s a cold breeze out because it’s windy.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 18, 2022)

still depressed and i didn't sleep well. I was late for work this morning because i couldn't find my keys. They were found in the wrong drawer no idea why I did that


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 18, 2022)

.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 18, 2022)

i just absentmindedly ate half a container of my vitamin gummies...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2022)

God my phone is so stupid, can't wait to buy a new one...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2022)

just got home not long ago and im really hyped and I would love to do some stuff (mostly record a yt video) but I'm also exhausted from driving for 2 hours and going swimming for however long 

maybe I'll just get something to eat and go lie down for an hour or so. it's only 5pm so I still have some time before I need to go to bed.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 18, 2022)

I have to go to my grandma's to eat supper there. I love her and all, but I really don't feel like going today. And I have no idea what it's called, but we're eating this flaky pastry thing with chicken and white sauce in it, I've had it before and it's absolutely awful. I wanted to stay home and enjoy a bag of popcorn while watching Poofesure's Wii Party videos, but instead I'm dragged to see my needy grandma and eat one of my least favorite meals. ****ing fantastic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2022)

I haven't really been taking good care of my amaryllis plant lately. last year I repotted it and it was growing a bit but now it's just not doing very well and I'm afraid it might be dead. I just placed it outside and watered it, and if it doesn't start growing again idk what I'll do. I'll be sad bc I've had this plant since December of 2016 and I don't want it to die now. I don't want to have to get a new one. I mean ig I don't really know how long these plants are supposed to last, and ig it's pretty notable that I've kept it alive for this long. I just feel bad, like I haven't taken good enough care of it. I haven't seen it bloom since around 2019. now I don't even know if it'll ever bloom again. this flower is quite special to me and I'm putting a lot of guilt on myself for letting it get this bad. I just haven't thought about taking care of it. it's in a room that I don't go in often bc if it's in my bedroom the cats will get it. I just thought about it a minute ago and I put it outside. really praying that a miracle happens and it comes back and starts growing again. if not I guess I'll have to get a new plant. 

edit: apparently an amaryllis can live for decades so that makes me feel even worse.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 18, 2022)

I don’t mean to group all minors into a specific category, but the one’s at my job are so immature. I don’t mean their work ethic, like some of them work. It’s just that one of them in particular is spreading a rumor that involves me and it’s not true. It’s actually a harmless rumor, but the word gets around. A friend of mine told me about the rumor and I asked if she knew who started it but all she said was it’s going around between the minors. There’s one of them who is a drama queen and he likely started it. It doesn’t help that this person doesn’t seem to like me all that much, but there’s really no proof to the rumor. He thinks he knows more than he does, but he doesn’t.

The rumor? That I have a crush on my favorite person. But… I actually don’t. I love her so much, but it’s not like that. I won’t lie, sometimes we act like a couple but it doesn’t go past physical touch. It’s not like we are kissing or anything. The rumor eventually changed into that I am dating her. That is also not true, and I appreciate the people who are mature enough not to buy into that rumor and ask me if they have any questions. 

I actually may have feelings for someone else. My favorite person knows about my feelings towards that person, and aware of where _we_ stand. She knows of my BPD and is very accepting of that. She knows how to treat me and respond to me in a way where I don’t feel upset or pressured. She never responds negatively to my “splitting.” (It’s a BPD term, for those unfamiliar.) She’s also 1000% okay with it. The splitting doesn’t happen too often, but I’m so thankful for how reassuring and comforting she is and has been. Yes, I do love her. I love her a lot, but it’s not like that. 

I just wish the rumors would STOP. I think people need to educate themselves and stop making assumptions.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 18, 2022)

I went into a store and brought something and at the counter the person asked me if I wanted a receipt and I said "she's alright" (kinda like an alternative to "she'll be right" which is a common saying here) and the person laughed at me  I'm confused it wasn't supposed to be funny lol. Obviously it sounded funny to her.

Also why is my ankle aching under my injury, it's never been sore in that spot before


----------



## Beanz (Jun 18, 2022)

debating on buying a guitar or not. i want to learn so i’d get an acoustic first but they’re so expensive. i’ve been looking online at target and walmart (yes i know those are not the most ideal places to look for a guitar) the most i would spend on one is maybe $60. i mean, i have the money to get something more expensive but i don’t want to spend a whole lot.

i’ve been also debating between buying a guitar or a midi controller. i’ve always wanted to make music on garage band and i know a little bit of piano and with a midi controller i can possibly expand more on that knowledge, but i also kind of want to learn something new.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 18, 2022)

My Internet's gotten kinda bad lately, pages take longer to load and uploading images is a real challenge.

Also, Greg is starting to piss me off in Table Tennis Return Challenge. Like, dude, stop hitting the ping-pong balls so quickly and aggressively. I'll never get the "200-pointer" stamp at this rate. 
AND I COULD'VE GOTTEN MORE THAN 126 POINTS IF MY WII REMOTE WOULD JUST WORK PROPERLY FOR ONCE.


----------



## oak (Jun 18, 2022)

I've been having to force feed my rabbit Theodore this liquid fibre hay purée stuff to help his digestion. I have to give it to him everyday and it's been a week so he's pretty pissed off at me. Luckily he's pooping better though. Still feels bad that he hops away when I go to pick him up cause he knows it's medicine time. Sorry mate.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 19, 2022)

The amount of kids on the internet who make sexual jokes is like. god stop it’s not funny and it’s ruining the convo/mood lmao
ik kids can be immature but still, i can‘t be bothered to tolerate this


----------



## Neb (Jun 19, 2022)

I watched the last episode of School Live and I had a flashback to something that happened a few years ago. I don't want to spoil the show, so I won't get into detail. All I'll say is it was rough. Not once have I ever cried to a piece of entertainment, but I came close there.


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 19, 2022)

I can’t believe that there’s a wrong way to trim your toe nails. They’re supposed to be trimmed in a square shape?

I usually would just follow the curve of my nail bed. Well, because of this, I pulled out an ingrown toe nail today. It was pretty swollen and painful.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 19, 2022)

Nooooooooo 
Centrolene Pipilata(Amazon Giant Glass Frog) has been one of my favorite species of frogs like my whole life and frogs are my favorite animal in the whole world and I didn't know it was listed as critically endangered on the IUCN Red List 






It's threated because humans keep destroying its habitat with dams and more farming crap
why do humans act like we own earth and love demolishing all of the millions of other organisms that live on this planet homes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

Break day for Altador Cup on neopets. Poop.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 19, 2022)

I gotta stop scratching my leg against every little sharp thing. A few days ago I accidentally scratched it against a metallic container of chocolate, and today I scratched it against the edge of my textbook. It really hurts. ; ;


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 19, 2022)

I saw a Pittsburgh Penguins NHL jersey with a missing number, so it was hugely discounted. 75% to be exact. I was thinking of buying it and using a seam ripper to get the rest of the numbers and the name off, so I could sell it as a blank jersey. Huge missed opportunity. I should’ve done that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

Got a pimple just below my lower lip and it's stingy as **** D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2022)

I feel ashamed of myself and I feel like I'm a burden to my family bc I'm not cis :,,,,,,,,) fml


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 19, 2022)

Why should I even bother trying to play Wii Sports Resort? My Wii Remote sucks now (most likely due to the damage it took from me throwing it at the wall) and Swordplay Showdown is infuriating to play. Might have to spend $30+ for a new Wii Remote so I can actually get the stupid stamp.

Edit: I threw my Wii Remote at the ground so hard I actually broke my Wii Motion Plus. The little things that go in the Wii Remote so it can hold legit broke off, so it won't stay in unless I tape it together. ...Whoops.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 19, 2022)

How is it that as soon as the TBT event rolled around my brain forgot how to draw sheep._ 
I've drawn like four sheep already this month alone._


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2022)

Spoiler



feeling pretty down and defeated today. living kinda hurts sometimes. wonder if I should just go to bed.

edit: for context i was reading something earlier abt being trans and feeling guilt/shame and someone said "your parent doesnt love you, they love yhe idealized version of you they've created in their head" and that just really ****ed me up today. its especially hard because it's father's day but I can't be proud of a dad who doesn't respect me. I've never been any level of affectionate with my dad and ever since I came out last year he has been against me. its such a terrible parent dynamic and i have to ****in live with it every single day. I wish I had someone to stick up for me regarding my name/pronouns but a year later my mom is still like "we've known you as ___ for so long so we can't help but slip up" like bro I'm p sure using the wrong pronouns 100% of the time doesnt qualify as "slipping up" but whatever. I'm so tired of it. I feel guilty for being myself and embracing my gender identity bc my dad doesn't have a shred of respect for it. I want to talk to my doctor abt potentially having top surgery done and im sure my dad will throw a fit and say I'm "mutilating" my body. idfk what to do. my dad makes my life so ****ing miserable. I wonder what it's like to have a decent dad who actually acts like he cares abt his kids. happy ****ing fathers day.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 19, 2022)

Not me buying my crush her favorite slushie because she was having a bad day  The fact that I had the guts to do that… And she was so happy. I’m glad she liked it.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 19, 2022)

I swear these people who deliver food to the wrong houses shouldn't even have these jobs
look I know everyone makes mistakes but they are CONSTANTLY delivering everyone's groceries to the wrong houses
They delivered our groceries to (one of) our next door neighbor's house and because my mom is sick me and my siblings all needed to go _unlock _her gate and intrude her property so we can retrieve our groceries from her yard
Like my mom is sick and she couldn't go get them and we had cold stuff that needs to go in the fridge and freezer what if we were in a situation where we couldn't get them because people are blind and can't deliver to the right house
sometimes the neighbors are nice and bring our food back to our house but other times they steal our food just because it accidently went to them


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 19, 2022)

I think Patty wants to move away from Appleton.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2022)

I just got these earbuds like less than a week ago and they're already chewed up  kittens are so stupid lol

luckily I got a cheapo pair so I didn't really lose anything, plus one side still works which is sufficient for now. maybe I should just get wireless earbuds next time.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 20, 2022)

What slightly bothers me is that my job isn't going to pay me my first check until the end of the month because I first started as a permanent employee a week when the pay schedule closed and me and a few other coworkers are in the same boat. While our check at the end of the month will include everything, it still a bummer that I can't really do much of anything until I get paid at the end of the month


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 20, 2022)

I had literally all weekend to wash my hair, and I didn't. Now my hair is really greasy and it's driving me nuts. 

Still kinda bummed that I broke my Wii Motion Plus, and probably even my Wii Remote. It keeps disconnecting or recalibrating, thus making the games unplayable.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2022)

saw these vintage killer moccasin boots on a website and sooo want them but idk if i will use them so i'm.. **** lmao


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 20, 2022)

So I guess the mosquitoes are back


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 20, 2022)

Got locked outside for two hours, and had to pay a good sum of money to get back in.
Lock barely works anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2022)

seems there's more pollen im allergic to, or something inside. not sure.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 21, 2022)

My aunt robbed a bank (across from a police station, no less) a few years ago and went to jail. She’s out of jail now, but just a few days ago she stole $2K from the people she was staying with. She’s in rehab now. I don’t understand people like that. She even came to her daughter’s party. A few of her friends were invited from school… and she had the nerve to start a sentence off “when I was in jail” -

What?? I would be so embarrassed.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 21, 2022)

-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2022)

so I have bunch of pepe emojis that is obviously making fun of him(pepe) across discord and this person I talk to regularly getting fake-offended because they "hate" pepe.

yeha i don't like pepe as a concept meme but these emojis are literally mocking the frog thing so.. lol? also the fact they tell me to chill just bc i hate pogo sometimes and its rng.. pls chill urself


----------



## oak (Jun 21, 2022)

My rabbit Theodore is getting old and frail. We've been together over 8 years now. I just wish he would stay young and chunky forever.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2022)

oak said:


> My rabbit Theodore is getting old and frail. We've been together over 8 years now. I just wish he would stay young and chunky forever.



Oof, I can relate.  My kitty Lulu is looking _really _frail because of her diabetes, and she's old.  I can feel her spine whenever I touch her.  Been trying to feed her meat, but it's never enough.  I'm afraid she doesn't have much time left.


----------



## oak (Jun 21, 2022)

Venti said:


> Oof, I can relate.  My kitty Lulu is looking _really _frail because of her diabetes, and she's old. I can feel her spine whenever I touch her. Been trying to feed her meat, but it's never enough. I'm afraid she doesn't have much time left.


That's terrible to hear friend. I can feel my rabbits spine a bit too from weight loss. I know Lulu will be well loved during the time she has left though ❤


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2022)

oak said:


> That's terrible to hear friend. I can feel my rabbits spine a bit too from weight loss. I know Lulu will be well loved during the time she has left though ❤



Thank you, I appreciate that.  And I'm sure Theodore will too.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 21, 2022)

I wrote a really long essay here but now I'm too lazy to continue it. Basically saw a medical Tiktok and it's all I've been stressing about the past hour.

In summary, if you see any medical information on the internet that scared you, _*please*_ consult a medical professional before jumping to conclusions. I saw a Tiktok today (by someone who is NOT a medical professional) imploring people to stop using steroids because she said they were a 'scam' and a 'money-making machine for doctors', and the people in comments said they were thankful for the information and threw their steroids in the garbage.

People have different side effects to medications, what might work for one may not be beneficial for another, but in majority of cases the decisions on what meds to give are based on years of research and experience. Medical professionals don't just give random meds and leave. If you are really, really iffy with your doctor for whatever reason, please consult another professional. Do NOT go off and just throw away your prescriptions because a Tiktok video told you to do so.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 21, 2022)

I can't stop thinking about my crush and it's driving me nuts.

I've also been listening to Camel by Camel for half an hour and my ears hurt.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 21, 2022)

Ok but heat at night when I'm trying to sleep is actually evil
Down with summer
Worst season


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 22, 2022)

-Deleted-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2022)

Ugh, really want to reach rank 5 in this neopets event but i'm going away tomorrow night and I don't think I have time


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 22, 2022)

It's so humid both inside and outside, I took a shower yesterday but I'm tempted to take another because I feel so sweaty already. I'm typing this in my brother's room because it's the only place in the house that's cool. (And I have to deal with his annoying ***, but it's better than being in _my_ room.)

My crush got grounded and can't go out for two weeks, so I won't be able to see them for a while.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 22, 2022)

I guess I need to start thinking about myself because people just don't actually care or even see and recognize my efforts, so I'd just concentrate it all to myself. I'd probably feel happy and contented that way.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 22, 2022)

I really should have taken a double look at my post before posting on the diversity thread


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 22, 2022)

Bluebellie said:


> I really should have taken a double look at my post before posting on the diversity thread


Relatable. I made a minor mistake on the quilt task for the winter event that I can’t be bothered to search the name of.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 22, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Relatable. I made a minor mistake on the quilt task for the winter event that I can’t be bothered to search the name of.


I searched 
But I didn’t see anything wrong with it!
Thats a good thing though. Maybe we are our own worst critics.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 22, 2022)

One of my online friends reached out to me and asked me if I was okay, but I wasn't so I told them about some of my recent problems. Despite telling them about all my worries regarding my crush, they simply said "omg im so proud of you" because I talked about me confessing to my crush. Even though I specified that I was kind of pressured to do it from my friends..... I know that they're trying to be a good friend by listening, but I feel like they're not doing a good job? It's like they couldn't tell I was being serious. :/


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 22, 2022)

Bluebellie said:


> I really should have taken a double look at my post before posting on the diversity thread


Yeah I feel like I should have waited and tried to find a better way to write context for my entry so it doesn't look like a mountain of text to people
my drawing isn't really creative but I still like how it came out despite my skills


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 22, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Yeah I feel like I should have waited and tried to find a better way to write context for my entry so it doesn't look like a mountain of text to people
> my drawing isn't really creative but I still like how it came out despite my skills


No worries! I dont mind reading long entries. I think they’re great because they have so many details that allow us  to learn more about each member


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 22, 2022)

Great, an entire summer with my family. I guess I didn't learn from previous years regarding how much this is gonna suck. It's only been two or three days since my summer vacation and I want out. I can't stand my family.

Also, I was watching a video of Vinesauce's Tomodachi Life songs, and of course my dad had to walk in during one of the most derogatory songs. :,)


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 22, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Yeah I feel like I should have waited and tried to find a better way to write context for my entry so it doesn't look like a mountain of text to people
> my drawing isn't really creative but I still like how it came out despite my skills


I got a bit carried away writing for my post. I was excited to see this event return. I saw the Celebrating Diversity event from last year. I was sad when I was too late to participate in it. I’m so glad it returned for this year.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 22, 2022)

all my dad’s fish in our outdoor pond were missing the other day and we believe crows ate them. apparently my grandma saw a bunch of them right near the pond and it’s not like we can do anything about it because they’re extremely intelligent and according to some websites they have the ability to hold grudges. we have a rat problem and now a crow problem?!?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 23, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Neb (Jun 23, 2022)

My life feels hollow and unfulfilling. I think my past posts have made my feelings obvious. I feel stuck. My effort is pushing me in the right direction, but I still feel this way. I get no pleasure from my major. I hate every second I study this archaic, unnecessarily complex language. The only thing that keeps me forward is wanting to be fluent. I’ve barely even studied in three weeks. I just tell myself “in one more week I’ll stop feeling burnt out” and the feeling stays. I also try to socialize more, but I feel empty the entire time I talk or text to anyone.

I’m tired of complaining about my life all of the time. I genuinely want to be content, but I just can’t. This isn’t a crisis by any means. I’m not miserable. I just don’t know how to make my life enjoyable beyond the entertainment I consume.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2022)

it's almost 9am and yet I'm so tired and groggy. wish I could just go back to waking up at 6-7am and being wide awake for the day.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 23, 2022)

Stuff that I can't really do anything about that I wish I could because it would just be easier for everyone then.
Also the feeling of being stuck is bothering me, but I don't foresee that going away for a long time..

On a less serious note, deciding an island name since my save data files kinda went out the window yesterday.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 23, 2022)

i hate reddit so bad. i just had a fight with this total weirdo who kept saying my disability isn't real?? i don't even know why i gave him the time of day.. it doesn't even matter anyways, i just blocked him after he sent a large paragraph that i honestly didn't want to read.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 23, 2022)

i know it’s really small, but i passed by this
 sign in the car today and it bothered the crap out of me 




like who thought that looked like an A?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> i know it’s really small, but i passed by this
> sign in the car today and it bothered the crap out of me View attachment 445303
> 
> like who thought that looked like an A?!


they also have quite a bit of nerve to claim they make the "greatest steaks in the unvierse" lmao





applying for disability sounds super tempting right now. I've been trying to find a job since October and I'm not any closer now than I was then. this whole process has been so grueling and stressful it's making me not even be able to function well. I've been stressing abt finding a job for like 2 months now and I haven't had the energy to do literally anything I want to do. I'm trying to draw rn and I can't even get myself to focus on that because I'm so tired and I have a really bad headache. I'm also dealing w intrenalized ableism because my inner voice is like "come on you gotta go wash dishes quit being lazy" even though I technically have a vlid excuse to not be productive right now.

I just don't even know what to do anymore. I hate feeling this way for days on end. I just want to live comfortably.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

Spoiler



I feel so fat and lazy, especially since summer vacation just started for me. You'd think that I'd be going outside and swimming and ****, but nope. I just sit on my *** in front of the TV or laptop, watching Poofesure and eating junk food. I've also been getting more fat around my torso and it's making me self-conscious, but of course I make no effort to fix it.



I have no idea what's the cause of me being so **** in Wii Sports Resort. It could be my TV, Wii, sensor bar, Wii Remote, or my Wii Motion Plus accessory. It could be the emulator I'm using or even just me. There's too many factors, so I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 23, 2022)

deleted.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

The ONE time I actually want to play Wii Sports Resort, my batteries die on me. I can't complain too much though, because they're rechargeable at least. But now I have to do something else while I wait for them to charge. :I


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 23, 2022)

I wish I had the ability to have a tablet to draw digital art. I have no job and never will because I would need to fix one issue and another.


----------



## deana (Jun 24, 2022)

Work has me so exhausted and I'm stressed about an event I need to go to this weekend


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 24, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> i know it’s really small, but i passed by this
> sign in the car today and it bothered the crap out of me View attachment 445303
> 
> like who thought that looked like an A?!


Lol. I wonder if they were inspired by the old Arby's signs.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2022)

so I have a thing im participating in next week and my stress level is ungodly high because of it. it'll basically be the equivalent of me working full time for a week (close to 45 hours) and I'm worried that I'm still gonna be dealing with being tired constantly and needing frequent breaks and other things like snacks and drinks and whatnot. I'm just so scared about the idea and I'm afraid it's gonna cause burnout or even a shutdown, then I won't really be able to function at all.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

Last night I threw my Wii remote while playing Wii Sports Resort. (Shocker, I know.) My dad heard it and asked me if I threw something, I said yes because I can't just tell him that it fell out of my hands. (It does happen sometimes, but it sounds different from me throwing it, and my dad will notice.) "Next time I catch you doing that again, I'm cutting off those stupid Poofesure videos!" He warns before going back downstairs.
Honestly, I'm pretty ticked that my dad thinks a YouTuber is making me chuck my Wii remote, but I've been doing stuff like this since I was little. (Flashbacks to 10-year-old me breaking my iPad screen because my game crashed...) No electronic device is safe from my wrath and anger issues. But I'm not safe from my dad's threats of making sure I can't watch my favorite YouTuber. He's said stuff like that before and hasn't done anything, but I'm still worried...


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 24, 2022)

Who's bright idea was it so schedule two express dogs AT THE SAME TIME?

This wouldn't be a problem except the dogs are old and have seizures, the one esp is in not good condition, so I'm the only person who can dry them off, because they have seizures and are in not good condition. Also I'm not gettin the help I need in the back. Drying crates were full of dogs and it was me and one other person, some of the dogs in the drying crates she can't dry.

Stress of work has been piling on me. I'm the one who always has to do somethin, it's my fault if it doesn't get done, I'm the one who gets singled out for it. Even when its not my fault.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2022)

okay but why is my anxiety so bad that I'm literally shaking??? my hands are trembling and I can't make it stop???


edit: I'm okay now, started messing w N64 MIDIs on my computer to take my mind off my anxiety. I'm still feeling pretty anxious though, and I have taken my meds now so idk what to do hahhahhh


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 24, 2022)

My faith in humanity is forever crumbling down...
Sometimes it will slowly restore; but then comes that one thing that knocks it down again.
......Like just let people live their lives in peace! Why is it so hard for some people to see this?!
Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

Not in a good mood right now, that's for sure. Everything is pissing me off right now. I'm just not having a good day today.


----------



## oak (Jun 24, 2022)

American news stresses me out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2022)

I feel an overwhelming sense of anxiety and tension in my body right now. I really don't like this feeling. kinda feel like I'm on the brink of a panic attack.


----------



## Merielle (Jun 24, 2022)

I just want out of this country so freaking bad.  I feel like there's no hope of a future for me here.  I wish I could get out faster.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 24, 2022)

don't even know where to begin anymore with america


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 24, 2022)

swear i hear another rainbow dash-y voice while home alone, idk if this could be my tulpa speaking rlly wish i could know, kinda bothering me as i really just want her to speak to me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

I swear, if I see one more thing of Camel of Camel with _Ankha Zone_ associated with it, I'm fricking losing it. I mean, I guess it's to make it more recognizable and make more people click on the videos, but come on! I wanna listen to remixes and covers of it without having to worry about the suggestive thumbnails. :I

On a (tad-bit) less serious note, my brother is being a total ***. He literally nags me about _everything_. Ugh, I can't stand him sometimes.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 24, 2022)

Decided to go to sleep one and a half hours earlier last night, thought I would sleep good but I still feel really groggy and it's like 5PM
really wish I could focus right now


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

I don't get it. I used to have a really strong and loving bond with my younger brother, but now I have a burning hatred for him. We always argue and we hardly agree on something. Our conversations have been really dry lately as well.


Spoiler: Example



"Angelo, supper's ready."
"Is it good at least?"
"No, it really isn't."
"Oh my god, it's so over-cooked."
"I don't take constructive critism."
"It's not constructive, it just sucks!"


I dunno, I kinda wish I was younger during the times when we were close and loved each other. Nowadays we both want each other dead basically.


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2022)

-


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2022)

This week on _People Who's Choices Don't Effect Them; _the reasoning we've done this is because it wasn't in a 235 year old piece of paper written by people who owned people as property! Yep, that's the best we got folks! Tune in next week for _When an Object Used to Kill People has More Rights Than You!_


----------



## Franny (Jun 24, 2022)

I haven't been this angry in years. Months and months of temper training is crumbling. I want to leave. SO BAD. I HATE IT HERE. I hate everything about living here. I don't care how I get out I just want to LEAVE. I don't have enough of a voice to change things. I can't do things on my own. I'm so angry and upset. I resent so many people.
I hate this country so much.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 24, 2022)

That SCOTUS decision, man. Fuming


----------



## amemome (Jun 24, 2022)

another U.S. person chiming in to voice shock, fear, and anger about the overturning of roe v wade. I think I spent my entire day stunned and unable to focus on my work. this will be so dangerous for anyone with a uterus.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2022)

so unbelievably sickened by so many things today. I actually feel nauseous. dunno why some people think it's cool to make their fellow people's lives absolutely miserable.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 24, 2022)

I don't normally post here but I just can't even tolerate this country anymore. I want out but that's not even a realistic possibility for me right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

I can't stand my brother, he's so fricking annoying. He wants to use the Chromebook, and I ask him to give me a few more minutes to finish up with something. He just stands there, hovering over me and staring at me and my screen, which makes me very uncomfortable. And he's also constantly telling me to hurry up, impatient much? Let me have my few minutes of peace for once, Angelo.
...Now I feel like I'm complaining about something so minuscule when there's WAYYY bigger problems for other people. I feel guilty now. :[


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 24, 2022)

I wish I wasn't born and raised in this country...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2022)

First the shooting in my own state and then this... this nation is really headed in the wrong direction.  Yikes.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 24, 2022)

Venti said:


> First the shooting in my own state and then this... this nation is really headed in the wrong direction.  Yikes.


What's happened now?!

I wish I've been more successful with money, and had more independence. Others do respect me, but I feel I should just be a bigger person by now.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 24, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> What's happened now?!
> 
> I wish I've been more successful with money, and had more independence. Others do respect me, but I feel I should just be a bigger person by now.


They are trying to make abortions illegal which is really dangerous for anyone who is biologically female


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2022)

I had to look it up to get a better understanding of what's going on and I'll just say, I feel bad for you guys in the U.S.  I really want to give you all a hug if I could.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 24, 2022)

Feeling cold when it's summer. Like I hate feeling cold in winter too but summer shouldnt be a thing.
Can't sleep but at least I did relax some earlier today.
And it's bothersome when people try to make something a bigger deal than it really is or they try to make it something it isn't.
Also, multiple society/global stuff is bothering me but I don't foresee that stuff improving.
And earlier today, it was mentioned by our leader that they are prepping for a second pandemic and it's bothering me that more details wasn't given beyond that. Like, what is on the radar? Covid junk or monkey pox? Something else? And what prepping is being done exactly?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2022)

I think my meds stopped working. I've felt absolutely horrible today, as I have been for almost 2 months now, and it really isn't getting any better. I'm back to resenting my life. I don't want to have to try yet another antidepressant, ive already been through this so many times. wish I could just be normal and depression free.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 25, 2022)

Spoiler: more ranting about SCOTUS



I know I've already complained here today but I'm still so angry. Like I feel anger coursing through my veins. The SCOTUS decision is going to kill so many people. Including those who WANT to have their child, but for whatever medical reason they cannot, and now they won't be able to get the abortion they need to save their own life. Not everyone can afford to feed themselves, let alone a child.. so many children are going to suffer. And there's no universal healthcare, no free daycare, inflation is rampant, college tuition is insane... And not everyone wants to be a mother. You can't force someone to keep their child, you can't force someone to love their child. Not everyone has that in them.

I just don't get how they can do this. It's not right. It's evil, it's corrupt, it's barbaric. The Supreme Court is supposed to be neutral. This is not neutral. At all.

I wish I could be there protesting right now, though I feel like protesting at this point doesn't do what it used to. Everything else seems so trivial compared to this. And now they'll probably go after gay marriage, gay rights, contraception, etc.

Like.. do I even bother renewing my US passport at this point? I'd love to be able to visit my family but I am so enraged by this.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 25, 2022)

All the political news thats been coming out of America in the last 24 hours, the story of the Handmaid Tale's really is coming true right now for women and their right to choose freely and it's down right scary.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 25, 2022)

I’m feeling kind of lonely but I really want to try and sleep for the next two hours before I get up again. I just feel snotty right now.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 25, 2022)

Oh boy, the Roe v. Wade thing.



Spoiler: tw: abortion, death?



I'm not from America, but _hoo boy_ am I from a place where abortion has never been legal in the first place. The US basically overturning this not only spells disaster for the country, but it means that _my _side of the world is going to be even less inclined to allow abortion, because now they can pull out the _"America made abortion illegal, so why should we here it legal here then?"_ card. This decision is so dangerous not only because of its effects on biological women, but other places might follow in their footsteps and make abortion illegal, too. It might snowball into a larger disaster for biological women everywhere.

It breaks my heart to see how much more unsafe things are going to be from now on from people in the US. To echo what I read from a post, banning abortion won't stop women from getting them; it will only put them at even greater risks of complications or even death. It feels suffocating having to live in a place where other people have a right to your own body and choices, things that don't even affect anyone but the woman involved.

Sometimes it's tiring being a woman in this day and age.



Also, a few things I'm annoyed at (unrelated to the above):
- Professor just sent in a requirement earlier at 8 pm. It is due 12 nn the next day. God why would you schedule a deadline and not even give us 24 hours to do it?
- Professor ALSO scheduled a meeting on Sunday ay 5 pm. WHO SCHEDULES MEETINGS ON A SUNDAY PLS FREE ME AND LET ME ENJOY MY WEEKEND
- I'm having acid reflux again, it hurts. I shouldn't have eaten too much today.
- I'm sleepy. I have other papers to do, too. I kinda wanna rest but I can't.


----------



## azurill (Jun 25, 2022)

Venti said:


> First the shooting in my own state and then this... this nation is really headed in the wrong direction.  Yikes.


I’m so sorry for what has happened in your state.  This decision they made is dangerous. 


TalviSyreni said:


> All the political news thats been coming out of America in the last 24 hours, the story of the Handmaid Tale's really is coming true right now for women and their right to choose freely and it's down right scary.


It is terrifying what they are doing. It makes me so worried about what other decisions they will try and overturn.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 25, 2022)

dare i explain


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2022)

I've had a headache nonstop for like 3 days now. 

also tired of being broke all the time, this is why I hate buying things cause times like now we need the money and I just feel an immense amount of guilt for spending any amount of money on myself.

also also need to find out the process for applying for disability but it's such a daunting task and I'm already stressed abt all the work I'm gonna be doing this coming week so I don't even want to think about it


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2022)

Spoiler: roe v wade



i absolutely don’t want to step on anyone’s toes by saying this since i live in canada, but roe v. wade being overturned is one of the ugliest, most horrifying things i’ve heard in a long time. they go feral and start frothing at the mouth at the mere thought of having their guns, a weapon that has killed _billions_, taken away, but they wanna call it pro-life when they dictate what a woman can and can’t do with her own body? i don’t think they realize how truly _dangerous_ it is to force a woman to keep a pregnancy, to become a mom, or what lengths some women will go to to terminate a pregnancy if they can’t rely on their country to allow them to do so safely. backstreet abortions, drugs, self-inflicted injuries in hopes of inducing a miscarriage. they just sentenced so many women to their potential death. it’s sickening. 

i may not live on american land, but i still stand with you. this absolutely will not stand. i’m so sorry.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 25, 2022)

Never thought I'd say this, but I'm glad that I live in Washington State.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2022)

Spoiler: Roe vs Wade



Even though I'm not a woman, the fact that that was overturned, that's messed up. If anyone who is from Texas is reading this, especially if you're female, I feel really bad for you.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 25, 2022)

My brother, god he's so ****ing annoying. I wanna smack him in the face.


----------



## oak (Jun 25, 2022)

I went to my doctors appointment this morning and my car wouldn't start after so I called the roadside assistance place. Then the guy showed up and my car started no problem so I looked kinda stupid. At least my car is worked but idk why it had that hiccup. Poor car is getting old. I have been driving it for over a decade now so that's to be expected I guess.


----------



## Plume (Jun 25, 2022)

I am repulsive and should disappear ; ; also I learned that breweries are just as scary and alienating as I thought


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2022)

Spoiler: tw



just when I think my life couldn't get any worse, I'm seriously on the brink of checking myself into a behavioral hospital. I can't deal with this anymore. I'm so tired of living this life. it clearly wasn't meant for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2022)

I slept without my medicine on accident again... at least it's a Saturday.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 25, 2022)

so my copy of population growing came but guess what… i didn’t know that i also had to buy a memory card which was stupid of me, i couldn’t save any of my data.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 25, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Spoiler: Roe vs Wade
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm not a woman, the fact that that was overturned, that's messed up. If anyone who is from Texas is reading this, especially if you're female, I feel really bad for you.


Thank you.  I’m from Texas and I’m a female ;-;


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2022)

Spoiler: Art rant






Spoiler: Do you actually want to read this



I love how everyone else's entry for the event actually looks good expect for mine. Honestly I'm surprised mine even got accepted. Don't get me wrong, I definitely did put effort into it, and I do like what I drew, it's just that I feel like it's just not enough. And probably never will be. I like to tell my self that I've been improving, but lately i just don't think I have. I could spend 30 minutes on a piece, and it could look pretty good, at least for me, and I'd delete it. Why? Because it just isn't good. Living with low self esteem is really fun


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 25, 2022)

Lack of consistency is really bothering me.
Also,


Spoiler: Taking a break from Twitter rant. Trigger warning USA Affairs



People have officially turned into morons this weekend. For some reason Americans think it is too **** hard to contact thier State House about thier concerns about laws but was fine doing that with the Federal gov years ago. So instead of being yeah, let's call, email, send petitions and crap to the State House they decide to attack those who suggest doing that. They rather *** away in social media.
Or they out right post full disinformation just to rile people up.
They are completely nuts. Who argues and gets upset over posting a link that lists the States, thier laws, and trigger laws? It's a awareness thing so if it is something that bothers you, you can contact your official for your area. This nation is becoming a real ******** and I can't honestly say it is because of one law or another, but simply because people can't think or act unless thier emotions are running thier lives. And that is something I can't deal with. I guess it's one reason I am not a people person. They are often just too **** emotional. I get that right now things are heated in USA over major sensitive stuff, but come on. Brains are helpful.
The rest of the time from here until the next presidential election is going be insane. I mean 2022 didn't have a great start... But there is a ton of stuff piling up on the Federal gov and I don't have the confidence they are going to be able to handle it very well. There is a ton of stuff going on. And it's getting heavier.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 26, 2022)

Where did this migraine come from?


----------



## Neb (Jun 26, 2022)

My allergies are getting _really_ bad. My throat is sore, my nose is plugged up and I’m sneezing constantly. Allergy medication only helps for a few hours too. This is one of many reasons why Summer is my least favorite season. At least the fruit is tasty…


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

I woke up to this...


Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2022)

King koopa said:


> snip


awww I'm so sorry you feel that way. I think your art is absolutely fantastic and it always makes me smile when I look through your art gallery. if you feel like you want to improve I'm sure that any of your fellow artists (including myself) would be willing to help you 




it's only Sunday and I'm stressing about money yet again. our cats are almost out of food. I was supposed to carpool w my dad this week to save on gas but after the **** he pulled yesterday I would rather drive alone, and even though my brother said he would help pay for my gas I feel bad wasting gas when I could've carpooled with my dad. why he has to act like such a complete idiot all the time I don't have a clue. 

but anyways I gotta figure out how to get food for our cats. maybe a friend of ours will give us some to hold them over until our next paycheck.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 26, 2022)

My anxiety is kind of high right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

...Seriously?


Spoiler









Edit: Feeling dicey about what I've been posting recently. I'm almost expecting a warning, or having my posts removed.


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2022)

Spoiler: cw//death



found out this morning that a tiktok creator who i really admire as a person, who is literally sunshine in human form, lost her son on friday. he was killed. his 19th birthday was yesterday. saturday. the day after he was killed. it’s the first thing i saw when i opened tiktok this morning, and i’ve honestly been broken up about it all day since. no parent ever deserves to know this pain, but this tiktok creator especially doesn’t deserve it. i don’t know her or her family personally, but her content is such a ray of light on tiktok, in this _world_. she’s dedicated herself to helping others, to being there for people, to raising awareness about important issues, to loving her family and life, and something this awful happens to her anyways? to her son? her family? i know bad things happen to good people all the time, but this just. is not fair. at all. yesterday was supposed to be about love and laughter and happiness and celebrating his life, and instead it was a day of mourning. it’s not fair. 

i think the thing that ****s me up the most about this is that it’s just another reminder of how _quickly_ things can change. how fast things can go wrong. how your world can flip on its axis at any time, and things will never feel normal or right again. “you’re not promised tomorrow” is a thought i’ve had almost hourly every day since september, and tragedies like this only make it more profound. it’s ****ed.

this woman is such a light, and she will never be the same again. her family will never be the same again. my heart aches for her, and for her family, so badly. there is no reason her son should be gone right now. 

i’m probably not making any sense, but idk, just needed to vent about this. it’s been a heavy day lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2022)

This weekend has been ****.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 26, 2022)

I've been feeling kind of... indecisive, I guess, about my life lately. I have no real long-term goals rn and it's throwing me for a loop. 


Venti said:


> This weekend has been ****.


I hope this coming week is better for you!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

Feeling lazy and unmotivated today. I started a sketch for a cool drawing and gave up after drawing Sakura, so instead I watched Poofesure and Vinesauce for almost three hours.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 26, 2022)

So someone told me “she’s cute tho, for you” and I know what they’re implying. Lol, just say it.  I’m not a 10 by any means but damn lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2022)

my appetite has been even more nonexistent than it previously was since yesterday afternoon. the only things I've eaten in the last 48 hours have been a mcdonalds double cheeseburger, some fries, and a snack cake. and it's not like we really have anything to eat anyways. thanks dad for not bothering making a budget for groceries so we basically have no food until late Friday or early Saturday.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

My step-mom having a meltdown because I left four bits of popcorn on the table. Don't call me down to throw it out when you can just pick it up yourself, jeez.
I have a problem with memory, and of course she uses that against me. "Do you want me to be like you, to forget everything? Do you want me to forget to make supper, or to forget to buy food?" Jesus ****ing Christ. That really pissed me off.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 26, 2022)

I hate phone scammers so much, one just attempted to scam my MOM.
(Electric bill scam)

I want one to call me, I'm going to tear them a new one.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

Yep, another post about my brother... This time he called me a bunch of hurtful names and took the Chromebook even though I was using it. This post is really petty, but I'm still mad about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2022)

I just saw a tiny silverfish come out of my sink drain what the ****


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 26, 2022)

I’m thinking about deleting someone on Snapchat, but I work with them so I don’t want it to be brought up.


----------



## Neb (Jun 27, 2022)

I saw a really shallow personality quiz that was shared around on Discord. Basically it rages users on how attractive and mentally ill they are. If they had a high “looks” scale and a low “crazy” scale the quiz says they’re attractive. The whole thing feels like a way to belittle people who have mental health issues and/or self image problems. As someone who has dealt with both this is just appalling.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 27, 2022)

i feel sick and upset


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2022)

twice in a row this week amazon has tried to take money out for prime even though I canceled it, so now my bank account only has about $2 in it bc they've yet to return my $16 again 

I already don't like Amazon and this is making me even more irritated w them.


----------



## oak (Jun 27, 2022)

Both my rabbits go to the vet tomorrow and my car died so life is testing me. I think my rabbits have mites which they've never gotten before so I feel kinda guilty. Let's hope they just give them medication and it's over with. I hate going to the vet more then the human doctor.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2022)

Went to message an online friend of about ~15 years to see if she's taking part in an event starting in a few days only to learn she passed away. She was only 32. I'm also early 30s, so this terrifies me. Her obituary doesn't reveal the cause of death.

I've been lamenting over how short life is since my grandmother died unexpectedly two weeks ago. And I still wasn't over the loss of my other grandmother and her sister, also unexpected and within the past year. It's really making me question how I spend my time and what I want to achieve with my life.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 27, 2022)

I wish I was better with certain things like math, pronunciation, memory, and explaining things... Instead I'm struggling with basic skills that a lot of other people can do. Almost makes me feel inferior.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 27, 2022)

i should really clean my room but i don’t feel like it. there’s dirt all over the floor from my plants.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 27, 2022)

My 13-year-old brother got a job and I still don't have one. I can't compete with him, he's so much better than me at everything. I feel like crap right now because of it.

Also annoyed that everyone around me is constantly telling me to get a job; My parents, grandma, friends, and of course my brother. I know that they want what's best for me, but shut up. Even my Miis in Tomodachi Life talk about jobs. How stupid is that?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2022)

my anxiety is so bad shsoajshdhejdkd


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2022)

I ended up getting pretty bad heartburn from my lunch, lol.  Thankfully it's gone now.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 27, 2022)

I have to do some role playing tomorrow. Nothing ever prepares me for this. My nerves haven’t been so high in such a long time. I’m contemplating if I should just callout sick tomorrow, because this is making me sick just thinking about it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 27, 2022)

I've healed a lot from my recent breakup and have moved on for the most part. I just still have this empty feeling of really wanting a romantic relationship. It was long distance so I've lived 27 years of my life without a real, physical relationship. It just feels so bad. I really want to have kids of my own someday even though the thought of how much of my time and extra pressure terrifies me. As an introvert, I feel like it's really hard to meet someone who is a good match for me since I don't go out much. I've got to figure out my own life before entering another relationship though as far as another job goes.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 27, 2022)

I wish I didn't get stressed so easily, It's exhausting. That and trying to mask my inner feelings with a smile and chill vibes, but inside I'm a mess. It's also so hot out today, it's been a long afternoon and I haven't had time to eat. I just want to go home and curl up into a ball.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 27, 2022)

We had to get our washing machine replaced, and of course I'm the one who had to wash the floor where our old washing machine was, because my parents didn't want to do it and my brother wasn't home. It was so gross, plus there were bugs and weird tiny worm things in the puddles of water. 

On a less serious note, I hate that my 3DS screen isn't aligned properly. It sucks the most with Tomodachi Life since I can't access certain things just because it's in that misaligned spot. I can't change a Mii's clothes, access the pawn shop, or even create Miis. It doesn't make the game unplayable per se, but it's definitely inconvenient and makes the experience a tad bit less enjoyable.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 27, 2022)

Spoiler: ...



for the past 4 days, i've been feeling sick. my chest is tight, i can't breathe properly... getting very tired.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 27, 2022)

all i want to do is add music to my speed paint and upload it to youtube but imovie won't let me. why imovie.. why..


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 28, 2022)

I desperately need a new phone. Like...it's not a choice at this point. It is literally failing. Lol.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 28, 2022)

.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 28, 2022)

?


----------



## jadetine (Jun 28, 2022)

3:30 AM: can’t sleep or digest or clear my mind  it’s going to be a rough day


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2022)

it's really cold in this rehearsal room and we're at this for another hour, didn't think I would need a coat when it's almost July lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

Spoiler: Me rambling about mornings.



I hate waking up in the morning so much. Why is it so hard? It doesn't seem to matter the day, but it's mostly on school days when I have to wake up early. And I'm forced to shove breakfast down my throat even though I feel sick or nauseous, because my parents don't seem to care. I'd say 'understand', but my dad always tells me about his morning sickness and pays no attention to mine. They think that I wake up late, but that's not the case. I woke up at 7 this morning, but I try to stay here in my room until I feel comfortable to leave, which is usually around noon. I just don't feel like facing my family, especially in the morning when everyone's cranky.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 28, 2022)

What's bothering me is after hearing the 3rd party game announcements for Nintendo Switch, it just ruined my day. Trying to not think about it. No question ask


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 28, 2022)

I like a hat that I came across a lot but it’s sold out, and it’s flat bill. I prefer the curved bill. That flat bill looks weird with my face, in my opinion. I don’t know what anyone else thinks, lol.


----------



## oak (Jun 28, 2022)

I got some medicine for my rabbits and they should be okay. Apparently when I took in my neighbours rabbit he gave my other rabbit a parasite so now I have medicine to treat them both. It's a simple fix but it took me a month to catch on something was wrong so my old rabbit Theodore lost almost a whole pound so he looks frail and skinny. I feel super guilty about the whole situation but he should start to regain weight now. I was covered in sweat at the vet from anxiety.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

Pretty angry that I keep getting chores pawned to me while my brother relaxes and does jack-****. He was supposed to do the dishes, but my parents made me do it instead. Yeah, great day to bring down all your dishes with half-eaten food on 'em for me to wash. Gimme a break, man.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2022)

I am straight up not having a good time.

Tired and done with this day already.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I like a hat that I came across a lot but it’s sold out, and it’s flat bill. I prefer the curved bill. That flat bill looks weird with my face, in my opinion. I don’t know what anyone else thinks, lol.


same here, ive always wanted an N64 logo hat but all the ones I find online are flat bill hats and my face is too small/narrow to wear that kind 



I still have three more days of this music camp, and my mom just told me that my dog has been acting weird bc he's so used to me being home most of the time. honestly feel so bad for him, luckily I'll be done by Friday evening but he will have to wait til Saturday for me to not go anywhere all day


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

My dad was hanging the laundry outside and he dropped some of the clothespins. Since I was there talking to him, he made me go get them. Terrible idea, I could only get a couple 'cause I touched poison ivy. "Oh stop exaggerating, you'll be fine." He says as I show him my arms, parts of my skin turning red and 'bubbling' where I touched the plants. Great going, dad.


----------



## Holla (Jun 28, 2022)

Started feeling sick yesterday at work. Didn’t think much of it until I heard several people were off due to having Covid. I took a rapid antigen test when I got home and it was positive. 

Don’t have some of the extreme symptoms thankfully but I do feel like I’ve been hit by a truck.

On the bright side I do get paid for up to 3 full days of work which will cover the rest of the week (Tuesday - Thursday) as Friday is Canada Day here which is a paid statutory holiday. Since I’m vaccinated I should be able to return to work on Monday provided my symptoms start to go away.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 28, 2022)

Holla said:


> Started feeling sick yesterday at work. Didn’t think much of it until I heard several people were off due to having Covid. I took a rapid antigen test when I got home and it was positive.
> 
> Don’t have some of the extreme symptoms thankfully but I do feel like I’ve been hit by a truck.
> 
> On the bright side I do get paid for up to 3 full days of work which will cover the rest of the week (Tuesday - Thursday) as Friday is Canada Day here which is a paid statutory holiday. Since I’m vaccinated I should be able to return to work on Monday provided my symptoms start to go away.


Feel better soon!! Goes without saying, but make sure you stay hydrated!


----------



## Neb (Jun 28, 2022)

I was wearing shoes where the back heel was pressing against my ankle for several days. That’s because my other pair was dirty Now there’a a deep mark in my ankle that makes it hard to walk on. While my other pair is now clean, my feet are still killing me. I might have to limit walking for several days at least.


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2022)

just took a shower and i feel so bad about myself right now. i’ve gained so much weight in the past 2 years that my towel no longer wraps around me completely.  i feel disgusting lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 28, 2022)

Sometimes I wish my hair was a little longer but I don’t like my natural curly af hair. My hair is so curly that a straightener doesn’t work. But it’s so short that nobody knows that it is naturally curly.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 28, 2022)

My back has started hurting again and no amount of stretching or cracking will lessen it

I don't even know what I did this time, not that I knew what made it hurt last time either


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

Spoiler



Checked Poofesure's Twitter and saw that he's producing + signing Beef Boss hoodies again. I really want one, but I don't know if I can afford it. :,) Even if I could, I would need my dad to buy it online, and I don't think he'd be too thrilled about it. Plus, I want to use my money to buy my brother a birthday gift. Now I'm feeling kind of upset about this. T-T


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2022)

The humidity outside is ridiculous. Even in 75 degree weather it still feels hot. I’m so glad I have air conditioning,


----------



## Beanz (Jun 29, 2022)

my braces hurt so much  at least that means that they’re working


----------



## KittenNoir (Jun 29, 2022)

I have such a migraine nothing is helping it


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 29, 2022)

.

Also I'm tired... But I woke up and it's still dark and I can't fall back asleep.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 29, 2022)

Everyday at work is some ****

For the past week the AC has been broken, pair that with the hot air the blow dryers are constantly putting out and I'm sweating my *** off. They already had people to fix it and it has not been fixed. They were there for atleast 3 hours why did they not fix it.

The people who make the appointments don't look at the damn book up front and now we have way too many big dogs all at once, AND NO AC.

Some dogs should not be express, they would get too stressed out

I don't have enough help in the back (my department) and it doesn't help that people keep quitting.

I'm stress drinking soda cause I need the small energy boost it gives me for like 5 mins and somethin to drink and it makes my stomach hurt. And I'm running out of soda.

I keep having to deal with whatever my boss says to do

Crappy equipment, mostly mine

To top it all off, stuff is somehow my fault when it isn't. It's my fault it doesn't get done, despite everything going on.

If they keep this up I might be the next person to quit. I've been there for almost 2 years now and I've learned people don't change, not for the better anyway. They'll watch themselves for about 2 weeks then go right back to their old ways. This job is a detriment to my health and offers no benefits. The only reason I haven't left sooner is cause all jobs are like this, they all suck. Pay sucks, treatment sucks, there's nothing better out there. The only thing is how much you're willing to put up with for how much pay and benefits.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 29, 2022)

i wish i didn't look so awkward all the time. i saw a video of myself walking and i just looked so weird and janky. ick.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)

I worry that I'm not normal and that people think of me as weird. I just want to disappear sometimes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2022)

^ being normal is terrifying tbh



I still have two more days of this after today and I'm so tired, I wish I could just lie down and take a nap


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 29, 2022)

When you get used to spending most days with someone...you just feel that much more alone when this is no longer happening. This is the hardest feeling I am struggling with right now. It's hard to not feel entirely rejected and unwanted. - Prior to this relationship, I was fairly confident in my self and had no problem with spending every single day alone. Now I just think about how much I wish she was by my side. - A feeling that is made worse by knowing that she literally doesn't want me by hers. - Also made worse that she still messages me daily, and talks to me when she sees me as if nothing has changed. - Does she just not feel any pain at all? It feels like she just moved on a long time ago without telling me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2022)

Niantic being total dip****s. Instead of working towards encouragement with adding friends worldwide and playing together remotely, and maybe add remote trading for best friends, they keep on punish spoofers even more. Guess why people spoof? Most of us don't have friends living close-by that we can trade rares with or such therefore they have to spoof in order to trade/complete goals. And those stupid pushes towards more local plays are even more idiotic.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 29, 2022)

I don't know why I bother. No one cares about me.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 29, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't know why I bother. No one cares about me.



I do.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)

Spoiler: Me rambling about my terrible skills in Wii Sports.



All of a sudden I'm astronomically terrible in Wii Sports tennis. I already restarted 10 times and only won 1 game, and from that I only got 30 experience points. At this rate it's gonna take me forever to reach PRO status, let alone Elisa.

I almost threw my Wii remote, but I had to stop myself. Maybe I should take a break before I actually do throw it, but I don't wanna stop playing either because I feel like I haven't done enough. It doesn't make much sense, but I just don't wanna give up so quickly.

If I were to be a CPU Mii in Wii Sports, I'd have 400s all across the board in terms of skill levels because I'm so crap at the game. 3 out of 5 sports I've played sit around ~400 points, with tennis and bowling having at least a sliver of hope.

Edit: I forgot to mention this earlier, BUT WHY THE **** DID THE GAME PAIR ME WITH SHOUTA, ONE OF THE WORST TENNIS PLAYERS. THAT'S SO STUPID.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 29, 2022)

South Carolina, can you not shake. That was scary...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> snip


I'm sorry but the last part about shouta is so hilarious to me, like everyone is level 600-700 and he's level 4 I can't even 


I'm highkey dreading tomorrow bc each day I have to get up at 6:30am and work 10 hours makes me feel even worse. I can't believe there are people out there who work like this for a living. it's insane. luckily this is only a one week gig, if this was my actual job I would likely become very physically ill due to my degrading mental health.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 29, 2022)

Not really my day...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sorry but the last part about shouta is so hilarious to me, like everyone is level 600-700 and he's level 4 I can't even


Now that you mention it, I guess it is pretty funny. I freaked when I got Ren as my partner (who's at 23 points), and you should've seen my reaction when I got Shouta. XP

I should be happy that I got to PRO level in tennis, but it's just... I don't know. Right now I'm tired and frustrated, so looks like I'll have to face Elisa another day...


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 29, 2022)

Spoiler: why do I care?



If I don’t like you in that way, why do I care? Am I just in denial? My dad always asks me, “why do you care?” Yes. Why do I care? After saying “oh, (her friend) probably has his tongue down her throat.” That friend is close with her, and one I’m not particularly fond of. I don’t know if it’s due to jealousy or other reasons? Am I finding excuses to dislike him so it’s not seen as jealousy? He is a manager at work. He doesn’t do much. He just sits around and doesn’t really help. He says he’s just really close to the girl at work I am referring to. I think they are both close, but she tells me she finds him annoying sometimes. Even so, they still talk. And when they work together, he’s following her around like a puppy dog. But why? He has a girlfriend. He seems to really like his girlfriend. It seems like he’s emotionally cheating. 

What am I thinking here? Do I actually like her in that way? Am I jealous of the close bond and wish I had someone like that? 

A few coworkers including them are going to see a movie as a group. I’m going too, but I’m sitting with a different group in the same movie. She’s likely sitting with two of her close friends. I’m sitting with my group of friends. Don’t get me wrong, I like my friends. But after today, I’m unsure of my actual motives. I said things like “oh, she can sit with y’all and _her_ friends, I’m sitting with MY group.” 

On a different note, I do wish I had close friendships. I think not getting invited to basically anything when I was in school really sucked. I’ve never actually been to any sort of group setting before. I do talk to people, but it’s more, I’ll talk to each person in the group, but when it’s the _group of people,_ things change. The group talks, and I’m just there. I feel confused. 

All this taught me was that I really should buy a journal because it may be beneficial to jot my thought down rather than posting in this thread.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2022)

me: having a fun time running the summer music camp, playing music and actually socializing in person for once
my IBS:


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 30, 2022)

The concept of consumers haggling. It drives me up a wall along with the make me an offer seller approach.
I was just reminded of it today and I just hate it. It's such a waste of everyone's time. It is manipulative.
Just state the price that is wanted, the consumer needs to just pay without complaining or move on to somewhere else. 

When I worked retail, I would have customers try to haggle and then get mad at me. That isn't how corporate America works... The people weren't foreigners who didn't realize or something, they were citizens.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 30, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> The concept of consumers haggling. It drives me up a wall along with the make me an offer seller approach.
> I was just reminded of it today and I just hate it. It's such a waste of everyone's time. It is manipulative.
> Just state the price that is wanted, the consumer needs to just pay without complaining or move on to somewhere else.
> 
> When I worked retail, I would have customers try to haggle and then get mad at me. That isn't how corporate America works... The people weren't foreigners who didn't realize or something, they were citizens.



Yeah...I don't know why anyone would expect to get a better price in a retail chain or a corporate business. I mean...the only time I would ever try this would be if the item was damaged and I still wanted it. Sometimes it doesn't hurt to ask in that case. But, a perfectly new item? Nope. That doesn't make sense. People are crazy. I guess it's the same type of people who eat their entire meal at a restaurant and then complain that it wasn't good and ask for a full refund...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2022)

I just realized that I am no longer comfortable being around my dad. he never apologized for what he said to me last weekend. I truly get the feeling that he hates me even if he or others say otherwise. actions speak louder than words and he has shown me that he hates what I'm doing with my life and how I'm embracing my gender identity and lgbt+ status. he hates me. I can't even be within 15ft of him without shuddering and feeling like something terrible might happen. no child should be so terrified of their parent that the sound of their steps in the hallway triggers major anxiety.

it must be nice to have a dad who actually cares for and respects his kids.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)

I really need a new Wii remote, 'cause I only have one that works and it's a little sucky. I'm thinking a Toad Wii remote with Wii Motion Plus inside. But then again, I wanted to use my money to buy a Beef Boss hoodie... I don't know what to choose. :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2022)

I don't play NH anymore but I really didn't like how they changed uchi to sisterly, bruh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)

Spoiler: Me rambling about Wii Sports again.



I don't understand how I can be a literal _god_ in the training mode for Wii Sports, then be absolute **** in the actual games. Seriously, where is the logic in that? I'm not gonna gain any experience points if I keep restarting. But I guess it's better than the alternative, which is _losing_ experience points for being bad at the game...

Also, my dumb *** not realizing strategy is needed for the game, lmao. Maybe if I didn't wing it all the time, I'd be a lot better.

People are probably sick of my Wii Sports talk already, so I'll have to tone it down a bit for the sake of people in general.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I don't play NH anymore but I really didn't like how they changed uchi to sisterly, bruh.


I still use the uchi term. I don’t like the term _sisterly._


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2022)

just love when dad misgenders me in front of people we don't know :,,,,,,,,,)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)

Spoiler: Food poisoning? Not really sure...



I'm feeling nauseous right now, I think it was from today's supper. My dad was bragging how he managed to make the chicken 'juicy' (greasy in my eyes, but whatever) since people generally over-cook it, but I don't even think the chicken was cooked properly. It was still red and a bit bloody.  Now I'm lying here and clutching my stomach, how fun. This sucks, because I actually love chicken.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 30, 2022)

I hate seeing peoples comments getting downvoted badly on reddit when their comment is right about something. Like plz stop targeting these people and spam them with toxic.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2022



Alienfish said:


> I don't play NH anymore but I really didn't like how they changed uchi to sisterly, bruh.


i don't get it. Why sisterly, never understood what it meant and never heard people using that word for a personality. And yes too lazy to look it up. Uchi is better


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 30, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> I hate seeing peoples comments getting downvoted badly on reddit when their comment is right about something. Like plz stop targeting these people and spam them with toxic.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2022
> 
> ...


They are called sisterly because it refers to their tough but caring personality similar to an older sister
They are also called Uchi because that was before they had an English name and they were referred to by the pronouns these villagers use in Japan
Also I thought they didn't have an official recognized name, I see people calling them Uchi half the time and Sisterly half the other time and to a lesser extent I see people calling them "Big Sister Villagers"
when/where are they canonically referred to as Sisterly villagers as the actual official name?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 1, 2022)

There hasn't been an  available for 2 months.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> There hasn't been an  available for 2 months.


They will typically announce restocks. You can also just purchase an apple by making a thread in the marketplace. I’m sure someone will sell you one.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 1, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> They will typically announce restocks. You can also just purchase an apple by making a thread in the marketplace. I’m sure someone will sell you one.



I will be the buyer of this restock. And if someone has one dated after Jun 19, 2022 I will pay well.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> I will be the buyer of this restock. And if someone has one dated after Jun 19, 2022 I will pay well.


There aren’t currently any with that date. There hasn’t been a restock as of late. They will announce it, but you’ll have to act fast. People usually buy pretty quickly.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I still use the uchi term. I don’t like the term _sisterly._


Same sisterly sounds so stupid and not really what they are, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2022



Mr_Persona said:


> I hate seeing peoples comments getting downvoted badly on reddit when their comment is right about something. Like plz stop targeting these people and spam them with toxic.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2022
> 
> ...


1. I assume it's those sjw/tumblrina people who can't take different views but yes they are annoying.

2. I don't think they are big sisters really so yeah I agree it sounds dumb, uchi as the term/pronoun for self is way better, or just the kanji for inside..idk they are way deeper than just a big sister lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 1, 2022)

I still can't stop thinking about the 'discussion' yesterday I had with a coworker

I know she was just tryin to help, but honestly all I was hearing was how I'm not doing a good enough job and more responsibilities being put on me. Which is the cause of my stress lately. That and a whole lotta other things at work.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)

Spoiler: Morning Woes, Nightmare, Annoying Brother



Ughh, I hate waking up in the morning. Honestly, I wish I didn't need to sleep, that way I could have way more time and not experience such a feeling. I was playing Tomodachi Life last night and one of my Miis said: "Getting up in the morning is my least favorite thing. It seems so cruel!" I couldn't agree more, Beef Boss.

Also had a nightmare last night. It started off pretty normal, I was at my best friend's house with her boyfriend and my crush, eating dinner with her family. But then everyone starting drinking and smoking and I got really nervous and had a panic attack. My friends weren't doing it at least, but they weren't being helpful either. "Oh, stop being dramatic." They said. I got angry and yelled at them, then ran into the bathroom crying. It felt so realistic, I woke up in a cold sweat. It seems like a likely scenario that would happen and I'm not sure how I feel about that.

On a less serious note, my brother was being kind of mean to me last night, like throwing a bunch of insults at me and stating that I "should be put down". I wanted to punch him in the face.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2022)

Still depressed.  Why is life so boring and pointless these days?  Things were better in the past when my mom was still alive.

Not to mention all the stupid **** that's happening in the world right now.  People continue to amaze me with their stupidity every day.

Oh, and someone outside is making a TON of noise doing some sawblading.  Lovely.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm so frustrated with myself. I already had the PRO ranking for bowling, but I decide to play anyways and lose experience points + my PRO status by getting a bad score. I played again to hopefully bring it up, but I played worse and lost even more points. Because of my stupidity, I'm struggling in bowling instead of advancing in the other sports. Because I totally love wasting my time and I have nothing better to do. :I


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 1, 2022)

I brushed my hair this morning and a moth flew out. Not sure if it was in my hair or on my hairbrush.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 1, 2022)

It feels like 97 degrees Fahrenheit in the city I'm visiting right now. 

I am not used to this.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 1, 2022)

I have the whistling balloon sound from acnh stuck in my head. When I started my new file, I started it on March 2020 so I am going through the Bunny Day event right now with all those balloons flying over. Luckily I only have 2 in game days left to listen to it lol.
There are other things that are also bothering me, but I feel like if I put it all in words, it would be more like a book than a comment. I guess one sum up is that I feel anxious and for once I can say I feel this way because of outside sources and circumstances and not just because I just feel that way for no reason.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2022)

it's so hot in here (91 outside so prob about the same inside) and I think im starting to get a headache, but this concert won't be over for a while and I have to help clean up afterward. prob won't be able to leave til around 7. sooooo that's fun :,,,,,,,,)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm actually way too cold right now, lol... this house feels like Antarctica sometimes.  Every time I turn up the temperature, my family turns it back down.  It's not supposed to be this cold during summer.  -_-

(probably doesn't help that I'm tired right now and so it feels colder than it actually is, but my point still stands)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)

Feelin' lazy and unmotivated like usual. It's not like I do much anyways, but I don't even have the energy to draw or play Wii Sports. Guess I'll just relax and watch some Poofesure, like I always do. -,-


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

I’ve played two online matchups in Madden 22 and both times, the person unreasonably rage quit. I understand not wanting to play if the game is out of reach, but that wasn’t the case. The first game, someone went for a two point conversion after their first touchdown and it failed. They quit after not getting it. 

The second time, the person threw an interception in their first possession of the game. They didn’t even give me a chance to start my drive. “The connection to your peer has been lost.”


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 1, 2022)

I need to take a shower I stink (got home from work, I work with dirty stinky wet dogs, combine that with me sweating, I stink).

But my sis has her BF over and I don't like taking showers with company over, but they won't leave! They wanted to go out and I don't want to have to text her 'hey can you two please leave so I can get in the shower' but like, can they please leave so I can take a shower.

I'm so, weird, when it comes to certain things like this.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 1, 2022)

Ready to honestly throw away my Twitter account. So sick of how mean and intolerant people are towards others who have a different opinion than what's the most popular on there. Also seeing a lot more companies take sides in politics rather than remain neutral is very frustrating. Shutting out people who don't agree with you and creating an echo chamber is not healthy. I get there are people who are very disrespectful with their opinions that need shut out, but I'm talking about just general discussion. I see someone who states their opinion plainly and respectfully and people go after them like a rabid dog, it's sickening.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 1, 2022)

Just the neighbor's scattering firework that went rogue and went off in our yard ahaha... ha....

Thankfully no fire or anything but I'm kiiiinda hoping they're done with fireworks for the weekend.
Immediate edit: nah they're still going lol


----------



## Neb (Jul 1, 2022)

I have a raging headache that won’t go away. My glasses are blue-light resistant, so I imagine it’s probably from allergies. The pain and allergy medication can’t kick in sooner…


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

Snapchat isn’t notifying me when someone messaged me. It hasn’t been an issue before — it’s only been happening recently.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 2, 2022)

Feeling absolutely depressed about the housing market. Also the fact that it's impossible to find a rental that'll allow a cat. I'm so angry and sad


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

I don't recall regular Messages app (without iMessage) not delivering to other phones randomly, google says they might be on Do Not Disturb/Focus mode but... guess I'll try later.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2022



DarkDesertFox said:


> Ready to honestly throw away my Twitter account. So sick of how mean and intolerant people are towards others who have a different opinion than what's the most popular on there. Also seeing a lot more companies take sides in politics rather than remain neutral is very frustrating. Shutting out people who don't agree with you and creating an echo chamber is not healthy. I get there are people who are very disrespectful with their opinions that need shut out, but I'm talking about just general discussion. I see someone who states their opinion plainly and respectfully and people go after them like a rabid dog, it's sickening.


Yeah why I avoid Twitter and such sites and media. I mean I do have instagram but I never use it for political stances or discussion, and you can more easily avoid stuff as well.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

Having someone who genuinely cares about you and shows it is… nice. It’s just sad that when you have been betrayed in the past you start to question their motives. Maybe there are just genuinely nice people out there?

It’s even nicer when you do start to push them away because of your own insecurities they don’t go anywhere. It’s nice to have that…


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

I scraped my arm off the broken wall by the front door a few days ago and I have a huge cut on my arm. Miraculously it wasn’t bleeding at all which was weird, but it’s there, and it’s a long cut. It’s like as big as an Airpods case, lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

Merielle said:


> -snip-


People were setting off fireworks in my area 'cause Canada Day. Nothing dangerous happened, but it was loud and I was trying to sleep.
---
Yesterday I was with one of the puppies and set it on the couch where it was sleeping. I look away, and the moment I look back it's in the midst of rolling off the couch. I couldn't even catch it in time 'cause I have a slow reaction time. It dropped onto the floor and started whining frantically, I felt really guilty and picked up the puppy to cuddle it. Obviously my parents weren't happy, as evidently seen with their stern tones and a half-hour lecture... I already feel bad enough, no need to guilt-trip me and make stupid comments like "Shadow's not gonna be happy about this".


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

I should really renew my Discord Nitro but I don't feel like blowing $50/$100 on that right now


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

Since my Wii is kinda broken and can't read discs, I have to use an emulator to play games. Sometimes it doesn't work though, like right now. My usual tactic of un-plugging and re-plugging everything isn't fixing anything, so if this keeps up or I can't find another way to fix it, I won't be able to play Wii Sports Resort basketball like I wanted. :[

Edit: Never mind, I got it working again.  Turns out I plugged the emulator thing into the wrong USB port, haha. Yeah, I'm an idiot sometimes. :v
-----
(Yes another edit, deal with it) My Wii isn't turning on but everything's plugged in... Yeah, I think I'll just go and watch Poofesure for the rest of the day.


----------



## oak (Jul 2, 2022)

I woke up with my hands completely numb, I must have slept weird. Time to flail my arms around.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

This neopets app game, it's so damn buggy I give up. Would have been to play still but seems like they never fixed stuff since the beta testing :/


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 2, 2022)

For some reason my email stopped working with this site and I had to make an entirely new email address to get access to my account again :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

Love when google claims you were part of a ddos attack... Like I'm sure I would have known if it was 2 years ago and yes I'm totally a robot


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

I think my Wii might've bit the dust. In other words, it probably doesn't work anymore. 

It just wasn't turning on, even though everything else was plugged in. I told my dad and he said that we'll have to keep everything un-plugged for a day. (Not sure how that'll fix it, but I'll take his word for it.) If that doesn't work, we'll try a new power bar or outlet or something. And if THAT doesn't work, then... I'll have to get another one for Christmas or something.

There's still a chance that it could still work, but I'm feeling pretty upset about this regardless.

Edit: Never mind, it's working again. Man, I gotta stop over-reacting sometimes... :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2022)

really wish I could just completely stop associating w my dad and cut him out of my life.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2022)

I watched a sad episode of Naruto Shippuden and now I'm crying again because I miss my mom.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2022)

Ugh I really hope that shopping service can get that iPhone case, it would be awesome. It's so pretty damnit lol.

Also apparently **** weather on wednesday, well great


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 3, 2022)

ugh i accidentally spoiled stranger things for myself  i started watching it in all the hype about season 4 which i finally got started on a couple days ago and I’m on episode 6. I’ve been watching a bunch of random st videos like interviews with the cast and stuff on youtube and literally my entire homepage is full of it, so i promised myself that I would stay off of youtube until I finished season 4 so i didn’t spoil anything for myself but of course my dumb *** had to click on the app today and the first thing i see is a video titled, ”The moment Dustin predicts Eddie’s death” i am so mad at myself right now


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 3, 2022)

I wish on days I really don't feel well and don't feel like keeping up with people around me, that I didn't have to socialize. I don't do well and people get confused or get the wrong idea.
Unfortunately life doesn't work that way and I have these kind of days too often. I'm just glad to be home now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 3, 2022)

Me and my brother are grounded because we didn't finish cleaning the kitchen yesterday. Looks like I won't be playing Wii Sports or watching Poofesure today. :v


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 3, 2022)

Been a rough weekend...
and now tomorrow is the Forth of July, my adrenaline is gonna be through the roof tomorrow
I despise fireworks they are two of my least favorite things in one, fire and loud startling noises...


----------



## Soigne (Jul 3, 2022)

Spoiler



someone just tried to murder my best friend.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 3, 2022)

I cannot stand my family. They've been treating me like **** all day. I have to stay in this household for at least another two-and-a-half years (assuming that I'm able to move out as soon as I turn 18), but I WANT OUT.

On a less serious note, everything is pissing me off like usual and supper wasn't good. We had hamburgers, which I don't really like. (Sorry, Beef Boss.) I'm just not a fan of greasy and messy foods. Oh, and the meat was under-cooked AGAIN. I feel so nauseous right now.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 3, 2022)

i wish talking to my dad wasn't so awkward these days!! political differences make it weird


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 3, 2022)

I went downstairs to get a glass of water, and I see that my dog has left . . . A nice "gift" on the floor, for a lack of a better word. And I had to pick it up since I was the one who saw it first, not like I already feeling nauseous or anything. I also touched poison ivy with my leg on my way to the garbage bin outside, when will I learn. 

Yesterday I was watching a video of Poofesure's Tomodachi Life songs, which was the perfect time for my dad to tell me something. (Dripping with sarcasm there.) Mind you that I paused the video when Poof's Mii literally said "he *** smells". My dad made me press play and he saw the rest of the song. Thankfully it was the last one for the video, but yeah it was pretty awkward.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 4, 2022)

@ZeldaCrossing64 You shouldn't touch poison ivy :B

Been away from the forum for a while. It's been kind of a rough month(s) give or take with things happening in life. Kind of just went into auto-mode and stopped doing a lot of things I enjoyed lol. I'm hoping to spend more time here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

Ok yeah really hope I can get this phone wallet case cause most are really expensive for some reason like... bro.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 4, 2022)

My dad was taking the recylcing bin to the front and a garbage bag fell out. He assumed that it was me who put it there, so I had to pick up all the garbage that was left astray on our yard. And I was met with a nice surprise . . . MAGGOTS! I thought I was gonna throw up. I'm just sick of my parents making me do gross chores like this, and my brother didn't do it this time because he's not even home.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Been away from the forum for a while. It's been kind of a rough month(s) give or take with things happening in life. Kind of just went into auto-mode and stopped doing a lot of things I enjoyed lol. I'm hoping to spend more time here.


honestly I can relate to this so much. I never truly stop getting on here bc I love interacting w this community, but starting in early-mid May I was feeling really depressed bc I had to attend two funerals back to back and it just completely drained me mentally and emotionally. I've been much less productive than I was in March-April. I'm finally kinda starting to get back into doing the things I love, including practicing piano (which I haven't done in over a year) and drawing. maybe we can both find our footing again soon


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 4, 2022)

Nothing like spending my day off re-obtaining all my accounts since my phone had to get a factory reset

I lost so much stuff I'm still upset about, like most of my pictures and memo notes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been much less productive than I was in March-April. I'm finally kinda starting to get back into doing the things I love, including practicing piano (which I haven't done in over a year) and drawing. maybe we can both find our footing again soon


We definitely will! It may just take some time! That is really rough with back to back deaths, I'm sorry for your losses. I remember seeing some of your art work and from what I can recall, I liked it a lot. I hope that you can get back to what you enjoy doing (when you feel you are ready)

I really want to start writing and drawing myself soon lol.

I don't want to really get into specifics because I feel uncomfortable sharing too much, but being a care-giver on top of deaths, and other situations that arose at the same time has been very physically and mentally exhausting. But we'll all get through these bumpy roads!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2022)

Okay, something that's actually bothering me, but my Switch won't connect to the internet and has been like this for months.  It's gone on for entirely too long.  I've tried every possible remedy for it, but nothing will work.  For context, it's an Orbi router, so there's no one to even really service it anyway.  What happens is my Switch will connect to it, but then not to the internet.  I don't understand it and it's so dumb.  I've talked about it with my close friend for months and even they don't know what's wrong with it.  I just want to be able to use my NSO, man.  :[


----------



## King koopa (Jul 4, 2022)

Spoiler: Art rant... again 



I know people are probably getting tired of me complaining about my art, and I am too. It's just honestly not fair how everyone else can put so much effort into something and it actually looks good and when i do it, it turns out bad.

Plus I'm thinking about my late cat who died in August 2020


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 4, 2022)

Venti said:


> Okay, something that's actually bothering me, but my Switch won't connect to the internet and has been like this for months.  It's gone on for entirely too long.  I've tried every possible remedy for it, but nothing will work.  For context, it's an Orbi router, so there's no one to even really service it anyway.  What happens is my Switch will connect to it, but then not to the internet.  I don't understand it and it's so dumb.  I've talked about it with my close friend for months and even they don't know what's wrong with it.  I just want to be able to use my NSO, man.  :[


Oh that sucks. Everything I could suggest without actually looking at the stuff in person is probably stuff you already tried. Like my first few thoughts are things like the Switch being in airplane mode, the router is detecting it and blocking it ect. Or like resetting the router.

Or like if the router is in the same room as the Switch connecting it via a wired connection. Wish I could help you out, but I'm kind of limited with tech. I pretty much just figure stuff out by winging it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 4, 2022)

This entire weekend/my days off have really just sucked. I just can't catch a break, none of my days off from work have been restful, not to mention work has been stressing me out alot lately. I'm always drained from work that day and on my days off I'm still drained, I don't feel like I'm ever really relaxing. My room is a ****in mess which has been bothering me but I just don't have the mental energy to start cleaning it up, so I'm stuck in this loop of watching the clutter accumulate and doing nothing about it.

Also my elbows still kinda hurt. Idk if it's still from Saturday when I slipped getting in the shower and hit my right elbow and somehow my left knee, or if it's just carparl tunnel from keeping my elbows bent for so long. I'm honestly amazed my elbow has not bruised, esp since I bruise easily.

I just want a good day to happen. Maybe I need to request some time off of work again and did what I did back in January, actually organize myself a bit. I was actually productive that week without the stress of work weighing me down, even if it was only for a week. Not that my parents would really understand.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2022)

I wanna chat w the people I matched up with today but it's 10pm and I need to go to bed soon and I haven't gotten a reply from them (prob bc 4th of July exists) so ig I'll have to wait til tomorrow :<


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

can i just be 60 years old so i dont have to deal with periods, pills and stuff thanks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2022)

it's funny how my dad conveniently becomes really pessimistic when I want to do something new that he doesn't want me to do 

for context, ive been fascinated with the bass clarinet since I was in high school. I've never played a reed instrument but I've been wanting to play bass clarinet for a while. I was talking w someone at the symphony about it yesterday and she told me I could start out on a regular B flat clarinet to get a feel for it, and I honestly agree.
so when I tell my dad about it, first of all he acts really confused and keeps asking me questions like "since when do you want to play clarinet". then he's like "you don't have a teacher and you don't have any music so if you got one you could only tinker around with it." but the funny thing is, if I wanted to learn to play an instrument that he wants me to play, like if I wanted to take slide guitar lessons again, he would be on top of that buying me a new slide guitar and finding a teacher. but because he couldn't care less he's really pessimistic and doesn't think I could do it at all.

so yeah it's nice having a dad who only cares about me when he wants to care


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

Ok this thing about the 10-year girl in Ohio having to travel to Indiana just to get an abortion cause Ohio no longer allowing it... This world is sick. 6 weeks is nothing and pro-lifers just.. frap off.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

My brother is literally pissing me off. He's doing everything he can to annoy me and he's just being a piece of **** in general. And also the neighbor's kids screaming. Like bro, shut up. ToT


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2022)

Spoiler: alize



i know i’m posting a lot in here still for someone who’s supposed to be on hiatus, but this is kinda the only place i have to turn to rn.

my cat was fine. she was fine just a few weeks ago, and even received a pretty much clean bill of health a couple months ago. her liver apparently seemed a bit wonky, but otherwise she was fine. she was supposed to be spayed next week. she turns one year old on the 24th. 

today we were told that she’s very likely going to die. she’s deteriorated so bad, and so quickly, over the last couple weeks. she has barely any appetite. she’s extremely lethargic to the point that all she does now is sleep. she’s unsteady on her feet and wobbly, and no longer jumps unless she absolutely has to. she has lost 2 pounds, and i can feel her spine when i pet her. her hips are visibly sunken in, and she looks almost hollow because of how much weight she’s lost. her eyes are dull. she has a fever. she can barely lift her ****ing head, for god’s sake. the vet doesn’t know exactly what’s wrong with her, but it appears that her body is trying to fight something off, but it’s not strong enough to do so. he gave her a shot of antibiotics that’ll apparently last for a couple weeks or so; whether or not it’ll actually help, i don’t know. she’s getting an ultrasound done sometime next week that’ll hopefully determine what’s going on, but the vet isn’t optimistic about her surviving whatever this is. 

i... have literally never felt more like a monster, or more guilty, in my life. how many times did i post in here about not being ready for her? about not being entirely sure that i loved her, or that i wanted her? how many days did i avoid her because my grief for my late kitty was so strong that i could barely look at her? did i do this? is this my fault? 

i wasn’t ready for her. i wasn’t. but i do love her. i love her so much, and i was finally ready for her. i was finally ready, and trying to make up for her first few months with us, and now she’s going to die. she’s going to die. and all the parts of me that my late cat didn’t take with her when she died, alize will. i don’t know what’s gonna happen now, or what’ll be left if she goes. of me, of my parents. 

she’s supposed to turn one year old in 19 days. i thought she was gonna make it. i really ****ing thought... 

i’m so tired.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

Trying to write fanfiction and I'm having trouble concentrating. :I
Also, why did I think it was a good idea to write smut?

Edit: This is pretty small, but I'm listening to Wii Sports Rsort OSTs and only a few are over a minute long. Looks like I'm going back to 1-hour loops of the same song.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2022)

xara said:


> snip


oh my god xara I'm so sorry. don't blame yourself for this, sometimes things happen that are out of our control. I'm sure you did the best you could, and from glancing at your posts in the "what are you happy about" thread it seems like you've given her a really good life so far. but I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I'm actually in tears right now just thinking about you and alize. don't put yourself down, just do what you can and I'll be hoping and praying that she pulls through, but if she doesn't then always remember that she probably couldn't have had a better life without you.



[pardon me while I wipe away the waterfalls of tears on my face]


I went to the retro game store yesterday to inquire again about a console repair. my pink 3DSXL has had a busted hinge for a while now and I was hoping to have it fixed. I knew that they didn't do console repairs but I hoped they could refer me to someone who did. I called the person they referred me to, and he informed me that he only does minor repairs on 3DS consoles such as replacing the charging port or touch screen. he referred me to two others in Columbus, one of them I couldn't get a hold of and the other said they only do shell replacements for regular 3DS consoles, not the XL. so it looks like it might be more worth my time (and prob also money) to just buy a new (used ofc) 3DSXL, do a system transfer, and sell the old one for parts. 

what a hassle. I wish I could just get this done now but I have to wait for my check to come next week and I also want to buy a 3DSXL from that retro game store so I know exactly what I'm getting. I get so impatient w stuff like this lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

I have a headache, and my family talking abnormally loud near me isn't helping. Of course it's the one time I'm motivated enough to write fanfiction, too. I wanna push myself to keep writing anyways, but I know it's not good for me. Maybe I'll just go lie down for a bit and plan out what I'm gonna write.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 5, 2022)

I was actually off from work today and I didn’t know that. It was just a misunderstanding because I’m covering for a person while he’s getting his teeth fixed/recovering. I work tomorrow morning and Thursday morning. I don’t know if I’m doing any of his shifts next week. I’m excited to be working in the morning for those days. Yeah, it’s unbelievable. I’m a night owl. Or so I thought. 

It was just awkward to hear that I wasn’t working tonight.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

Spoiler: Fanfiction Woes... Again



Started writing a fic and now I'm unsure how to write the next part. I didn't think that throwing Tommy (one of the characters) into the mix would mess it up for me. Like, I know what I want to write, but I don't know how to execute the idea. I also noticed a drop of quality between the first and second parts, and I can't believe I haven't noticed this until now. I dunno, maybe I should take a break since I've been working on it all day and wrote 1000 words so far, but I also wanna keep writing and get it over with so I can publish it ASAP. I'm just sort of rambling now, but basically I'm having some trouble writing fanfiction now. Doesn't help that I'm trying to write smut, which I can almost never do successfully. :v


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2022)

canker sore


----------



## Plume (Jul 6, 2022)

Why do I have to concentrate entirely on posture, else I descend into a shrimp-like state?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 6, 2022)

Dont know why I don't always get discord notifications on my phone. I miss out on some messages and have to reply late all the time.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 6, 2022)

Anxiety has reemerged big time and it sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2022)

Japan Post even now blaming stuff on Covid-19. Like okay you are handling letters not people and most other countries' services work fine... sigh.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2022



Mr_Persona said:


> Dont know why I don't always get discord notifications on my phone. I miss out on some messages and have to reply late all the time.


If you have OnePlus this is a common bug they like never fix, also make sure to look over your computer setting for Discord so they send push notifications after x amount of minutes rather than never if you use it on a computer as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2022)

Spoiler: tw: death



found one of my cats dead this morning. he was fine when my dad left for work and now he's gone. we're thinking it was probably his heart murmur.


life really is cruel sometimes. I'm gonna go curl up and sob now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2022)

so exhausted, and I fel restless but I can barely keep my eyes open. I guess I'll just go lie down for a while.


----------



## xara (Jul 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> snip


oh, love. i’m so, so sorry... i can’t even imagine... it’s one thing to lose a pet, but to lose them so suddenly? and to be the one to find them? i’m so sorry, friend. my heart goes out to you; sending you so much love and many virtual hugs rn. 

and thank you for taking the time to respond to my post - your kind words mean the world to me. i’m, uh, not very optimistic, but fingers crossed. alize is eating chicken rn (her favourite food), so she at least has an appetite for that still. <3


----------



## azurill (Jul 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: tw: death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs. 



I am feeling so stressed out and worried making my anxiety level high. I’m trying to calm myself and not think of the worst case but nothing seems to be helpful.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 6, 2022)

Apparently microwave popcorn has cancerous chemicals in it. Yikes, I've been eating a bag a day for the past few weeks. It's one of my favorite foods, too. 

Feeling so tired and unmotivated recently. I don't wanna sit on my *** all day re-watching Poofesure's Tomodachi Life series, but then again I don't know what else I could be doing. I don't even wanna play Wii Sports right now. ToT

Also, periods suck. Literally go away.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2022)

today is truly just an awful day. I'm so emotionally numb that I feel like crying but I just can't. I've been sitting in silence for the last few hours and I have no appetite at all and absolutely no desire to do anything but lie here. wish I could just go back to sleep. so tired of life.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 6, 2022)

@xSuperMario64x Damn, I'm really sorry for your loss. Sudden deaths like that are so hard to process. It's happened to me many times and it's always rough. I lost a friend that way from a motorcycle accident last year.

There are a many of us here that you can hit up if you need. This is a nice close-knit community/forum. Feel free to hit me up (as well) with a message if you ever need to talk.



@ZeldaCrossing64 In the land of California, everything causes cancer. A whole bag of popcorn a day, every day, might not be the healthiest thing, but eating it in moderation (or even once a day) won't cause you to get cancer. I remember reading that 'this causes cancer in the state of California' for a Ethernet cable I once had. I am sure I would have to eat a ton of them to cause cancer and I would probably die longer before the cancer kicked in because I would be ingesting plastic and metal.

I would probably still moderate a bag of popcorn to a few times a week, but that's me.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 6, 2022)

i have like 2 more months of summer vacation left and im already worried about school. im worried because i know i will be sitting alone at lunch, i know i moan a lot about not having friends but i honestly don’t know if i want any. i kind of want to be left alone but im worried that people will bully me for sitting alone or think im weird. also what if i can’t find an empty table? some people in my class seem nice but they’re all in their little cliques and i don’t want to interrupt because i know i’ll get weird looks.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2022)

Beanz said:


> -snip-


I understand this. I’m graduated, but I used to find it extremely embarrassing to sit alone. I actually did everything in my power to not have to sit in the cafeteria. I’d voluntarily hang out in lunch detention because I got along with the teacher who did it, and I would sometimes go to the library, as well. I also dreaded the words “get with a partner.” If I knew there were group assignments coming up, I would literally pray and hope that the teacher assigned groups. If not, I’d be sitting there like a doofus without any friends. I thought I was cool with the group of people I was sitting with in English, but I thought wrong. All of them got into their own group and acted like I wasn’t there. I even handed them the piece of paper and they wrote down their group members, but they didn’t write my name. It kind of stung, I won’t lie.

It’s not the end of the world, though. You soon realize all of these friendships are situational anyway. Once everyone graduates, I guarantee about 85% of these friendships that surround you will fade. These people become friends because of school. What happens after that? They drift apart, that’s what. It’s very rare that any friendships last beyond high school. You’ll meet tons of people after you’re out of high school. Very few people are worth your time, but most are not.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 6, 2022)

My back still hurts, like all the time now


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 6, 2022)

Headache. I have to constantly remind my family because they keep making a bunch of noise anyways. And they always make some dumb excuse like "oh I'm sorry, I forgot". Yes, because that makes sense. You'd think that my constant reminders would spark something in your head to _keep the noise down_, but nope.

Tsk, and they think _I'm_ the one with the bad memory.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2022)

xara said:


> snip





xSuperMario64x said:


> snip



Dang, just reading this already made me feel devastated, so I can't imagine how sad the two of you are feeling right now with how things happened unexpectedly. 

xara, I remember back when you posted regularly in the what are you happy about thread, you always mention your cat alize and give her a lot of love daily. To hear that a cat's life will be taken away from you yet again must hurt more in words that can't be described. I'm not entirely sure what's going on in your life right now, but I can tell you that you are _not_ a monster to alize. I know the chances of her surviving are very slim, but I'll pray in hopes that alize will somehow pull through.

Bug, to hear that one of your cats suddenly passed away without warning is just so sad. I'm not sure if you're referring to Meeko (or is it spelled differently? I'm sorry if I didn't get it right...)? If so, it feels like getting stabbed in the heart if anything. I honestly don't know what else to say about it. 

I hope my reply didn't come off as insincere to both of you. It's just that it saddens me greatly since the two of you occasionally mention your pets that bring you happiness only for them to be taken away abruptly. On top of everything else that life is being cruel at the moment, I'm honestly concerned with how you're both feeling mentally. I really wish there was more I can do to comfort you two beyond sending virtual hugs. If you need to talk, I'll be more than happy to do that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Dang, just reading this already made me feel devastated, so I can't imagine how sad the two of you are feeling right now with how things happened unexpectedly.
> 
> xara, I remember back when you posted regularly in the what are you happy about thread, you always mention your cat alize and give her a lot of love daily. To hear that a cat's life will be taken away from you yet again must hurt more in words that can't be described. I'm not entirely sure what's going on in your life right now, but I can tell you that you are _not_ a monster to alize. I know the chances of her surviving are very slim, but I'll pray in hopes that alize will somehow pull through.
> 
> ...


no actually, thankfully Miko is doing very well. the cat who died unexpectedly was Xander, who just turned 5 years old recently. since it happened so abruptly we think it may have had to do with his heart murmur. he was such a funny and sweet boy. we're all devastated and we'll miss him a great deal 

I'm honestly surprised and super grateful that he lived as long as he did. he has almost died multiple times in the past from illnesses, dehydration, etc. he was a strong kitty and he held on as long as he could. I imagine that he's been reunited with my old cat Daisy, who had to be put down in Oct 2018. they were best friends. I'm missing both of them so much right now.


----------



## Neb (Jul 6, 2022)

I’m planning on talking to my therapist about potentially screening me for ADHD or something similar. Some of the symptoms have been around since I was a kid, but they’re debilitating now. I can’t focus on anything for more than twenty minutes or sit still at all. Sitting through lectures is an absolute battle. I can’t even watch more than two episodes of nearly every TV show I watch. Don’t even get me started on reading… My irritability and impatience are worse too. I’m hoping getting screened will help me find out the source of all of these problems and maybe push me into the right direction.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2022)

The gas station was out of my baby sized bottles of water, so I had to get a bigger version. I prefer the little ones.


----------



## juniperemma (Jul 7, 2022)

Just did my first turnip cycle…TT’d forward twice each day (morning and afternoon price changes), ended up with a random pattern and lost like 100,000 bells


----------



## Dinosauuur (Jul 7, 2022)

Last weekend a dresser fell on me while I was trying to move it. I messed up my back pretty badly and it's still really really painful, but slowly getting a little bit better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2022)

Spoiler



every time I think about the fact that Xander is gone when he looked perfectly fine the day before just absolutely leaves me in disbelief. I feel like I'm living in a nightmare and I wish I could wake up and see him alive and well again.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 7, 2022)

Hardly any recent listings for Mathilda on Nookazon. She's a great village, how come people don't think she's worth to sell I'll probably have to get her last because apparently she rare on Nookazon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2022)

Couldn't get that Tackey & Tsubasa phone wallet case. Sucks really cause it was so pretty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2022)

still feeling a great deal of emptiness. I don't know what to think anymore. I thought my life was finally returning to normal and all was well. I can't stop thinking about yesterday morning and it is so disheartening that everything can change literally in the blink of an eye. I'm so tired of grieving.

I think I will go on a hiatus temporarily. I need time to process this on my own.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2022)

^*sends virtual hugs*

also ugh i really wanna go outside and walk but noo **** weather


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 7, 2022)

Spoiler: Ah yes, let me just expose my vulnerability real quick here.



Just ate two McDonald's cheeseburgers and I feel so ****ing fat and disgusting.

My dad was also bragging about the alcohol and weed he bought and I wanted to cry.
(For those who are unaware, which you most likely are, I have trauma associated with alcohol and smoking and all that. Even someone talking about it makes me nervous and upset...)


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m debating going to sleep now or in a half hour. Most likely, I’ll go to sleep within the next hour.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 7, 2022)

Feeling pretty yucky right now. Feeling tired but not sure I'll get to sleep soon. I fell asleep during the day at some point due to not feeling well. That is probably part of the reason I'm not going to fall asleep for a bit. Had some bizarre but not scary dreams during that.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 7, 2022)

I had some weird dream last night. It wasn’t like any dreams I normally have. I’m not sure what enticed me to have that sort of dream. The weird thinking was that I was in a relationship, but not with anyone I currently know. I don’t know who the person was but they shared no similarities to anyone I know in real life. I don’t know what dreams like this mean, but it was quite different from dreams I typically have. It was just a little weird to me, and I woke up feeling a bit weird about it.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 7, 2022)

My eczema is starting up again and its all red and stuff. I guess time for more of those steroids and lotion


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 8, 2022)

Soggy muffins


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

Was supposed to get my phone wallet-case delivered this morning.  I picked another delivery option than before I used these people cause why not and the usual domestic mail is slower. 

Don't you think this one didn't care to deliver and they put some lame excuse on the tracking. Yeah I hope they deliver tomorrow. If they claim they have my gate code and CAN get and put it in my letterbox why do this. Really not using them again, would this get sent back.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 8, 2022)

So, a mosquito attacked me at some point yesterday and now I have itches everywhere x.x behind the knees is the worst.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 8, 2022)

this is weird but now that i have lots of free time bc im out of school i feel anxious to be productive if that makes sense. i’ll be playing new leaf then my brain will be like “no you should be doing something actually useful like drawing”


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2022)

Depressed and not having a good day.  At least this ******* week is over.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

(Pre)teen boys on electric scooters, kindly **** off and watch where you are going


----------



## mocha. (Jul 8, 2022)

Was supposed to be going to a friends wedding this weekend (which has been postponed for almost 3 years now..) and my partner and I both have covid  how have I managed to avoid it for so long until the one weekend we had something planned.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 8, 2022)

The fact that I have to “forget this device” on mr Airpods every single time I want to connect them. I’ve never used to have this problem. If I don’t reconnect them, they are out of range. It gets annoying.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 8, 2022)

Back still hurts. I have chewable asprins (I can't swallow pills) and they do not help at all.


Also tomorrow is going to suck at work, someone is going to be out, and that person does alot around work, so that will now automatically fall on me to do all the catch up. We're going to be short staffed and the people who take the appointments never seem to realize we are short staffed in the back all the ****in time and over schedule the amount of dogs that come in. This whole week has sucked. Everything just kinda sucks lately.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 8, 2022)

Been feelin' kinda sick the past few days, as mostly shown with headaches and fatigue. Maybe it's just symptoms of my period, but I dunno. I've been complaining quite a bit of my laziness, and I think that could be a part of it. Whatever the case may be, I wish I can over-come it so I can be more productive (even though my definition of 'productive' is writing fanfiction and accomplishing a goal in Wii Sports).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2022)

thinking about Xander again, I miss him so much


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2022)

Well, I’m about to sleep now, but I’m wondering if I should ask my friend if she’s okay or if she’s feeling better first.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2022)

This person on neopets..stop ghosting kthxbai.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 9, 2022)

my grandma is trying to start **** with me at 3 am. for some reason she’s mad at me that i went to sleep past my bed time (10 pm) on a friday. she wakes me up by screaming at me in the other room, yelling for water then after she’s like _“you went to sleep at 1 am, stop lying to me” so _i said “no i didn’t i went upstairs by 11:30.” it’s the little things that set me off with her. i don’t know why she’s mad because the main reason why she doesn’t like it when i go to bed late is because apparently i disturb her when i go to the bathroom. well, when i got upstairs she was sound asleep in her bed. we were watching umbrella academy which is a show that she doesn’t like anymore, and because _SHE _doesn’t like it nobody else can watch it. she tried to manipulate me into agreeing with her the other day, she doesn’t do this with my brother.

_oh and apparently im in charge of my 15 year old brother, if he doesn’t make it to bed on time apparently it’s my fault. _i also need to clean his plate after he eats because apparently he can’t open the dishwasher himself either, and i need to fold his clothes for him too, im basically like his mother. the reason why i think he gets away with this is because 1. he’s the youngest, and 2. because he’s a boy. several months ago my grandmother and i were fighting, and i asked her why can’t my brother fold his own clothes. she literally said to me it’s because im a girl, and she’s teaching me how to do housework for my husband one day. she also said it’s gay for men to do house work, i honestly could not believe what i was hearing.

other than that it’s so difficult to live with my grandma sometimes, it’s very obvious that she is extremely mentally ill but refuses to get help. when she was in the hospital a few months ago, it was so peaceful because i had nobody constantly manipulating me. but then of course she has a whole episode at the hospital, screaming at us and asking the nurses if she can go home early and if not she’s going to call the police to pick her up. i’m a little scared to post that and i recognize that not all mentally ill people pull that **** but this woman is extremely difficult to deal with.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i’m a little scared to post that and i recognize that not all mentally ill people pull that **** but this woman is extremely difficult to deal with.


obviously mental illnesses do show up differently on different people and people should honestly not be triggered and assume someone's post is not legit or whatever.

anyhow, i'm very sorry for that stuff you're going thru, family/relatives can be extremely manipulative andi hope your grandma will eventually get the help she needs.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 9, 2022)

Myself


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2022)

I’m contemplating going over to the gas station next door to pick up some spicy chicken tenders. 
Not me almost writing the name of the local gas station because I forgot where I was typing, lol.

Also, I wish there was a different manager working today but the other two managers are either off, _or_ out with COVID (her boyfriend has it and she tested positive, as well).

I am contemplating asking my friend if she’s feeling better, as well. She was upset a few days ago and I’m just wondering if she’s okay. I might ask sometime today. I don’t know what’s stopping me.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 9, 2022)

Bug bites driven me bonkers. I wasn't even outside for that long of a time.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2022)

How on earth can someone that’s 15 years old be so much more mature than most 16+ and even adults at my job and in general? People think I’m anti-minor, but I’m anti-people who goof off and don’t do their job. Don’t get me wrong, it’s absolutely okay to have fun at work so long as the work is getting done. However, the kind of fun they are having is giving temporary tattoos _in_ the dining room while there are customers seated. They’ll be sitting down ignoring guests and talking very, very loudly. This isn’t okay. And their work isn’t getting done by them. We got held up one hour a few nights ago because a girl wouldn’t clean her own section.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2022)

i hate when my emotions fluctuate so rapidly or try to come out at the same time. like when I'm feeling down bc I'm tired and honestly not prepared for the day but I also feel overwhelmingly happy because I'm playing with Miko while lying here. it's so exhausting.

also hate when there's something I want to do and my OCD fixates on it forever. I've been thinking about getting a new 3DSXL for the last few days and I can't stop, even though I know I have to wait for the game store to have one in stock that I want. it's like when I need to go somewhere and I end up getting ready 3 hours early and then I sit around and do nothing for 3 hours waiting to leave.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2022)

team pogo rocket..i really hate these events


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 9, 2022)

Still lonely.
Been reaching out, but I'm getting tired again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2022)

sitting in the car w my dad and my anxiety is so high right now


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)

Yesterday my brother and his friend were talking about LGBTQ+ stuff and was getting a lot of information wrong (like saying that it's 'popular' and that half of the population was a part of it), so I corrected them. "Wait, so only 11% of the population are mistakes and not 50%?" My brother said. I got mad and asked him not to refer to LGBTQ+ people as mistakes, in which he responds with: "I can call them whatever I want, and I say that they're mistakes!"

My brother was also touching my feet and my face when I was trying to sleep last night. His friend was there and he asked what my brother was doing, apparently he was just "trying to wake me up". Yeah, right. It felt really weird and I was uncomfortable with what my brother was doing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2022)

Just a couple of irl stuff that annoyed me. I don't like how I can be happy one day and be so down the next. I hate myself sometimes.

*Please don't reply to this. Thanks.*


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2022)

i wish i mattered more.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2022)

This dude really is a fool, like I get you want to keep the server clean from spam and such but your FAQ about that one thing absolutely sucks and what does it matter if someone ask about it, smh.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 9, 2022)

One of my clients is in the hospital and I'm sitting in the ER with another one right now. Also just exhausted from poor sleep from allergies and I haven't gotten the chance to eat yet.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2022)

Spoiler: vent // tw cat euthanization



this is going to be an absolute mess of a post because i need to vent so bad, but i have so many thoughts and feelings right now that they’re all jumbled together and i don’t know how to untangle them enough so that i can spit them out coherently or healthily, i just. ****. 

my mother has come to the decision that alize (my cat) will be put to sleep on monday. my parents discussed it in the car, and then decided to loop me in after. my mother’s asked me if i’m okay with this, as if the decision hasn’t already been made. as if it actually matters whether i’m okay with this or not. 






this photo was taken 27 days ago. 27 days ago. she was fine. she was literally ****ing fine. i’m numb. i’m so filled with rage and grief and pure ****ing disbelief that i’m numb. i’m not reacting in the way i’m probably supposed to be, and i actually hate myself for it. smoke. browse internet. sleep. i’m not spending time with her. i’m not sitting next to her while she tries to sleep, trying to engrave in my mind what petting her feels like. i’m avoiding her. i’m hiding, like the coward i am. i cannot sit on the floor and bawl over another cat. i can’t do it. i don’t want to. i don’t want to listen to my mother cry or hear my dad complain about how expensive this has all been. i am so indifferent towards them now that it’s not even funny. they haven’t asked me how i am once. my mom doesn’t even look at me anymore. only her. and i’m alone. i am literally going through this alone. my friends are all struggling and i refuse to burden them with my problems, too, but i am so alone. i don’t want to do this alone. i don’t want to be by myself. i just want to be held. i just want to matter. i want my grief to matter. i want my anger to matter. i want to go with her. i don’t want this to be my life. i don’t want to grieve anymore. i just want to be okay. i just wanted her to be okay. i wanted alize to live, to make it to her first birthday. i don’t want her to die.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2022)

idk I just feel agitated and anxious about everything, I feel pathetic.

also messaged a few friends earlier and neither of them replied to me so  that's cool. hate when I try really hard to be friends w someone and I don't hear anything back for forever with no explanation upon their return.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)

I hate my brother. I don't hate him enough to the point where I want him dead, but honestly I just wanna avoid him for the rest of my life. Lately I feel like he's finding ways to intentionally hurt me. He finds out that I'm insecure about my weight, and what does he do? He calls me fat every single day. Today he spiced it up by calling me a fat piece of ****. It really hurt me, which I'm almost convinced is his intention.

It's so stupid. All he has to do to set me off is annoy me or bother me. And it works, because it's small and petty stuff that just gets me lectured when I tell my parents about it. I ****ing hate my brother. Times like this I just wanna teach him a lesson . . . Especially violently, because I feel that it's the only way he'll stop. I wanna smack him in the face right now. I hate him so much.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 9, 2022)

I wish I could stop being stressed about things I can't control for once in my life


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2022)

I kinda wish I wasn’t so obsessive sometimes. #BPD


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 9, 2022)

its getting bad again


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 10, 2022)

accidentally found a book online about my family history from a few hundred years ago... yikes


----------



## Beanz (Jul 10, 2022)

i was taking the laundry down the stairs, i had my 2DS XL in my pocket and it fell down and it hit the chairlift hard. it just got a few scratches but still


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 10, 2022)

I reached out to my online friend and told her about my situation with my brother. She wrote a sort of 'letter' to my brother (she wanted me to show it to him) but made the mistake of putting it in her activity. Now everyone who reads it knows about my abusive brother. :|


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 10, 2022)

I’m just unsure of who I am at this point. I feel that my interests are a bit obscure and it’s hard to meet people with common ground. First, I like sports video games. However, I can’t really be open about it because I’ve gotten messages on XBOX saying that I should go back to the kitchen or freak out over the fact that I’m a girl. I’m truly happy playing those games and being into sports, but I’m not really being myself either? I’m sort of hiding the fact that I’m a girl. 

I’d be lying if I said I hadn’t thought about what it’d be like if I were a guy. If given the choice to switch, I don’t know, I’d probably do it. I’m also into traveling which I’m more open about. I have friends, but I’m unsure if we are actually friends? I know making friends at work is the last thing someone should do, but my life outside of work is kind of lame. What else do I do? I play video games and hide behind the opposite gender. I spend time with my dog. I’m interested in traveling. I feel that if I had different interests or if I was someone else, I’d have much better luck. I am treated like the third wheel mostly.

And another slightly related rant:
I really dislike my one manager. I can’t come to the conclusion why. Is it because he’s ****ing obsessed with my favorite person (BPD issue) and I’m jealous? Is it because I feel like the third wheel when his two other coworker friends are there and I’m just in the ****ing background because we don’t share the same interest? Or is it because he barely ****ing works? He’s either tailing my favorite person and following her around like a puppy dog, or just sitting in the dining room talking to these random customers that are obsessed with him for whatever reason. I’m sick of hearing how great he is and how loved he is by these people. 

Like, should I pretend to be into certain things when I’m really not that type of person just to have closer bonds with people?  I do have a group of friends, but idk, they are conceited and goof off a lot. Their lack of work ethic pisses me off. My group of friends is like the popular group in a high school clique, basically. For some reason, they like me? But it might be because I’m of age. Am I falling for their bull**** and I won’t talk to them after moving permanently? I feel like the only person I actually trust is my favorite person. I’m honestly surprised she isn’t sick of me yet. She’s loyal as hell and I’m unsure I deserve it, but she’s still here. She’s still here.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 10, 2022)

I feel like I'm destined to not have friends, if that makes sense. I can never keep a friendship for more than two years, at most. I feel like the first few months are fanatastic and everything's perfect, but after that we get tired of each other's company (seeing that I spend time with my friends a lot, usually every day), which marks the end of our friendship.

If I'm being honest, I'm not sure I like having friends. Don't get me wrong - I do like my current friends, but I much prefer spending my time alone. (Go figure, I'm introverted and anti-social.) Sometimes I just don't have the energy to talk to my friends, or I just don't feel like it. It's like I don't even do my part to keep the friendship going when I definitely should be doing so.

There's also the fact that my interests are kind of different, so finding people who like the same things I do is kind of difficult. This is not always the case though, since I have friends who don't even like The Legend of Zelda (or know what it is). Sharing the same hobbies is not a requirement when I make friends, but it is preferred - After all, I need to talk about my Wii Sports accomplishment.

Sometimes I wonder why people like me in the first place. I have terrible traits - Cold, introverted, sarcastic, brutally honest, anti-social, and much more that I can't think of at the top of my head. What do my friends see in me that's good? I get told that I'm smart, logical, loyal, and a good listener. I suppose they're right, but I feel my negative traits out-weight my positive ones.

This doesn't even feel like a vent or a rant anymore, I'm just rambling at this point. Erm, well . . . Thank you for coming to my TedTalk.
*TL;DR - I'm an anti-social hermit who prefers video games over social interaction. *


----------



## jiny (Jul 10, 2022)

i can’t stand work anymore, i’m miserable everyday i’m there and it’s solely because of the people i work with in the morning shift. i wanna switch back to the shift i was in during school but i hate getting out of work at basically 12 am, and i’m happy that with this shift i get out at 5 pm and have the rest of the day to myself but the coworkers are just so hard to work with. they boss me around alot, treat me like i have no idea what i am doing when i’ve worked there for 6 or 7 months already, and i swear i’ve heard them talk bad about me when they think i can’t hear. rn i’m on a 2 week break bc i’m supposed to be out of town but my dad got covid so i’m just at home :/ but i’m so tempted to just not come back to work. either i switch to my old 5-11 shift, or i quit  tbh i might just ask for some days 11-5, and some days 5-11.. but my general manager is such a b-word it’s kinda hard to ask her for a schedule change without her giving me attitude


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2022)

I hate feeling like anytime I reach out to my friends that I'm being annoying and clingy 

also really want to tell this person I like him but I don't want him to feel awkward or anything, ive just really enjoyed talking w him and I would love to get to know him better >~<


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 10, 2022)

Covid is beating my ass rn


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2022)

Spoiler



alize is being put to sleep tomorrow, 13 days before what was supposed to be her first birthday and on the 8-month anniversary of us bringing her and her sister home. she’ll be the 3rd cat i’ve lost in the span of only 8 months. i have never felt more anguish, rage and grief before in my life. my insides feel like they’re being weighed down by rocks. i’m physically unwell. the fact that she’ll probably be gone by this time tomorrow makes my stomach churn. so many memories and moments i’ve finally grown to find comfort in now make me double over from sheer agonizing grief. i’m not ready to say goodbye to her. i don’t want to say goodbye to her. i’m so upset.

and i feel so abandoned by everyone in my life. i hate that i do. my friends are all struggling themselves and i’m not saying my pain or my problems are more important than theirs at all, and this isn’t directed at anyone, i’m just. i’m so alone lol. my parents couldn’t care less how i’m dealing with all this, and i just know my mom’s gonna hit me with the “nobody’s going to be affected by this more than me” at some point because everything has to be a competition, even grief. my pain is always less, and i just. i just want a hug lol. i don’t know what’s gonna happen after tomorrow, and i just want to be talked to. i don’t wanna do this alone again. i know i matter less, but i just want _something_. i just wanna be important for a moment, for my grief to be acknowledged and soothed. i’m so tired.

idk. i think i just need to log out of everything for a while. i’m not well.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 10, 2022)

I want to live life normally without the fear of my brother hurting me again.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2022)

xara said:


> snip


Oh no, xara. I'm so sorry to hear that.  It's frustrating to hear your parents not even caring about what you're feeling and even trying to compete during the times of your grief. I don't think words can describe how gutted you are right now. I'll be more than happy to talk to you if you need it, so feel free to pm me. At the same time, if you rather spend time away online to recover, I respect your decision. All I wish for you is to be well again, xara. You deserve to be treated better with all the stuff you're going through. *Gives you a huge hug*


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 10, 2022)

applying for tons of jobs and never hearing back from any of them 
i want to move forward with my life but i feel like i'm just stuck


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2022)

There is a nice difference with actually being open "I work and might be busy so replies might be slow" and sticking to that rather than straight out ghosting buuuut okay.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 11, 2022)

.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2022)

the only time I wake up not tired is when I wake up around 8-9am but every day I wake up at 6am and I still feel really tired and I usually end up going back to sleep. like bruh why can't my body just let me sleep til 9 without waking up in between lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2022)

package being stuck even though i clearly paid customs.. did they hire some unpaid summer sub to work on this or...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2022)

I feel like I've been neglecting my dog the last few weeks bc I've been through a lot and I don't have the energy to give him the attention he needs. I feel like a bad dog mom 

(if you're wondering, no I'm not actually neglecting him. he gets fed and always has adequate water and goes out when he needs to. I just feel like I used to give him more attention and lately I haven't been doing that.)


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2022)

Spoiler: cat death



alize is gone. it took less than a minute. it was not peaceful. she was squirming in the vet’s arms while he was trying to set her on the table, and she wiggled out of his grasp and fell onto the ****ing floor. i didn’t think anything could be worse than my late cat throwing up on herself when she died, but. here we are. i brought her home 8 months ago today. she was supposed to turn one on the 24th. and she’s gone. 

i don’t have the words for how i’m feeling right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2022)

xara said:


> Spoiler: cat death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(if you don't want to be quoted in the future just let me know)

But just wanted to say I'm very very sorry to read this, I read your earlier posts as well and your family should never have made this behind your back. That's a horrible experience and very sad she can't even make it to her 1st birthday.. Ugh *sends you hugs and prayers*.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 11, 2022)

This hot weather. It just makes me anxious, tired and overall grumpy from the constant lack of sleep.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 11, 2022)

I kind of feel bad for my brother. Sure, he's a total A-hole to me and makes me feel miserable, but his life isn't perfect. He's literally getting an operation to have his big toe removed because it has a raging infection on it.
I actually wanna give him a hug and tell him that I love him, but . . . I dunno, it wouldn't feel genuine. Our friendship has been very rocky lately and I don't know how he'll react.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2022)

The painting I had hanging over my bed fell down. Luckily I was not in bed and it fell on the floor instead but idk how it even did fall down ugh.


----------



## Valzed (Jul 11, 2022)

Hubby has had four surgeries since January to repair a broken left ankle. He's been in & out of hospitals and rehabs for months. He's non weight bearing on his left leg and his surgeon wanted him to remain in the rehab until the end of July. His insurance decided he didn't need to be in the rehab and had him released. Now he's home but confined to bed. 

We were just getting into a routine when my mom started having stomach problems on Friday. Our son went to go check on her and she ended up lying in bed for a bit. She said she was feeling better after a bit so my son came home. I spoke with her on Saturday morning and she said she was feeling better. My son went to check on her Saturday afternoon and she was hyperventilating. She was pale and moving slowly. He ended up having to call an ambulance and she was taken to the ER. Her blood pressure was only 50 and she had a fever of 103C. They put lines into her wrists, up through her neck and into her heart to give her BP meds. She was also dehydrated so they gave her fluids. They figured out that she has a blood infection but haven't figured out what caused it. Her BP is better now and her fever is gone. She's still in the hospital and is on antibiotics. We're still waiting for more answers.

We're juggling so much with my husband and now my mom is sick. My brain hurts and my nerves are shot.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 11, 2022)

i dont even know what to talk about with my friends anymore. at least when im online. i just dont know to start conversations and keep them going.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 11, 2022)

Tired of road blocks of steel every time I try to do something it seems like, nope you shall not pass/have access. 
Too bad I don't have a speed bump or pothole issue. Those can still be passable. :/
It's annoying, frustrating, stupid, and depressing.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 11, 2022)

oh of course, octavian decides to put his house right where i was going to build that metal bench pwp


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2022)

Spoiler: probably tw



I was scrolling through videos on fb earlier and I came across a video of a dog convulsing really badly and I immediately had to scroll away bc that's basically what was happening with Daisy when she had to be put to sleep. I don't even want to think about it. the dog in the video ended up being fine but it just reminds me that Daisy could still be here and she isn't.


----------



## Neb (Jul 12, 2022)

I had to skip my daily walk because it got too hot and now I feel really dumpy. This is just a given when I don’t get my daily physical activity in.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 12, 2022)

I’m unsure of how this week is going to go…


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2022)

Again these people never replying... It's okay to be busy or have a bad day but if you can't keep up a conversation about this just ****ing tell me you can't. Yes we have different timezones and we work or just have busy vacation weeks or stuff but seriously, I'm soon hitting the report button for this, if you don't want to trade or not interested, really come on.

(just some neopets people loving to ghost me it seems)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)

I blocked someone (on a different site, not on TBT) and one of their friends sent me a message asking me why I blocked them. :| Honestly, I don't even feel like replying to them.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 12, 2022)

I found something out and everything kinda makes sense now? I feel like a huge weight is lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 12, 2022)

its sort of funny if anything, but today i woke up after having a nightmare and the first message i see when i check my phone is "we are outside your home." i freaked out so bad for a moment but then realized it was just my friend lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2022)

FedEx people creeping me out when they said they were gonna come today and deliver, like bro tracking clearly said tomorrow so lmfao


----------



## Beanz (Jul 12, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)

My 3DS decided to not work for a minute and I nearly had a heart attack. I was playing Tomodachi Life, and when I switched one of the Mii's interiors the screens went blank, but the music and sound effects were still playing? I got a message saying that an error had occurred and it told me to turn off the system then turn it back on. I did that, then I got another message saying that it couldn't detect the SD card. Most of my games are on the SD card (I have one game that's on a cartridge and it's Pikmin 3, a game I admittedly haven't played much), so I thought I lost everything. But I just had to take it out and put it back in again for it to work. I'm glad I still have all my games, but all the progress I made today in Tomodachi Life is gone.


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> (if you don't want to be quoted in the future just let me know)
> 
> But just wanted to say I'm very very sorry to read this, I read your earlier posts as well and your family should never have made this behind your back. That's a horrible experience and very sad she can't even make it to her 1st birthday.. Ugh *sends you hugs and prayers*.


thank you so much. <3 i wouldn’t say that my parents made this decision behind my back per say, but i definitely wish that this had been a _family_ discussion and not just them talking about it amongst themselves and then looping me in _after_ they’ve already made their decision, pretty much leaving me with no say. idk, it’s obviously too late to do anything about it now lol, but still. **** sucks.

i miss my cat more than i know how to express and it’s only been a little over 24 hours, so idk how i’m supposed to live like this really, but thank you very much again for taking the time to reply. grief has really been an isolating experience for me and it really feels like every man for himself right now lol, so i really appreciate the response. 

and i don’t mind being quoted, don’t worry! c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2022)

xara said:


> thank you so much. <3 i wouldn’t say that my parents made this decision behind my back per say, but i definitely wish that this had been a _family_ discussion and not just them talking about it amongst themselves and then looping me in _after_ they’ve already made their decision, pretty much leaving me with no say. idk, it’s obviously too late to do anything about it now lol, but still. **** sucks.
> 
> i miss my cat more than i know how to express and it’s only been a little over 24 hours, so idk how i’m supposed to live like this really, but thank you very much again for taking the time to reply. grief has really been an isolating experience for me and it really feels like every man for himself right now lol, so i really appreciate the response.
> 
> and i don’t mind being quoted, don’t worry! c:


Ah, makes sense how you explained, but yeah I'd wish they would have included you from start still ;_;

No problems, take care


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2022)

so incredibly stressed and frustrated. I just want to live comfortably and be who and what I am without having to jump over roadblocks every step of the way. I feel pretty helpless.
honestly wish people who don't have anything nice to say to me would just leave me tf alone and let me live. so tired of negativity and toxicity.


on a more lighthearted note I'm having a hard time waiting for tomorrow so my new 3DS will get here >__>


----------



## Plume (Jul 12, 2022)

I really hate my inability to recognize faces??? I don't even know why this happens to me but it DOES and I'm constantly offending people because of it

A woman greeted me very warmly and I responded "hi! excuse me..." as I walked by and I noticed she looked disappointed when I didn't engage further, and then I realized when it was too late that she is actually someone I met before who was super nice to me and now she must think I'm a jerk. And I FEEL LIKE A JERK.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 12, 2022)

My phone detected liquid earlier today, and it still won't charge .-.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)

Spoiler: Entomophobia? (fear of bugs)



Love how my family always makes me take care of the garbages and makes me bring the bins out. It doesn't go well with my phobia of bugs when I'm met with flies, wasps, mosquitos, and maggots. Now I'm itchy all over and I keep thinking there's bugs crawling on me and it's seriously freaking me out.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 13, 2022)

-


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-


I don't think your post is stupid. I asked my dad for a Wii U as well and got the same comment. "Why do you want one? You already have a Wii." When I told him that it could play Wii games and Wii U games, he got all excited and said he might buy one. But of course he wants to homebrew it so we can have a bunch of games for free (which I honestly think he shouldn't do, because we did the same for my Wii but only because my Wii can't even read discs), and for it to be a family console and left in the living room. I was sorta thinking it would be my own, but I guess ya can't be picky... I hope you can get that Wii U, though. ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2022)

called my dermatologists office hoping to get an appt within a few weeks bc I need to talk to him about my psoriasis and other skin issues, and... he's scheduling all the way out to March. just great


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2022)

Ugh never using FedEx again like can you please just drive out been home all day? lol


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 13, 2022)

i can't make conversation anymore. not even with my own close friends... i've really went downhill dude


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)

Some small and petty stuff, I guess. I want to watch Poofesure or Vinesauce in the living room, but my parents are playing loud music and my brother is playing some computer game (probably Roblox) with his friend. There's just way too much noise, and I can hear all of it even in my room with my door closed.
Also the fact that I've been trying to get the 'Untouchable' stamp in WSR Swordplay Showdown for who knows how long, and I'm _still_ unable to get it despite my efforts. I've practically mastered blocking, but my Wii Remote likes to not work properly and makes me lose a heart.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I don't think your post is stupid. I asked my dad for a Wii U as well and got the same comment. "Why do you want one? You already have a Wii." When I told him that it could play Wii games and Wii U games, he got all excited and said he might buy one. But of course he wants to homebrew it so we can have a bunch of games for free (which I honestly think he shouldn't do, because we did the same for my Wii but only because my Wii can't even read discs), and for it to be a family console and left in the living room. I was sorta thinking it would be my own, but I guess ya can't be picky... I hope you can get that Wii U, though. ^^


Hey ZeldaCrossing thank you for the reassurance
I did ask my parents today and they did agree to the deal we can get one if me and my favorite sister pay for it
now the only problem now is trying to find an affordable one for $150 USD(maximum amount we are willing to pay) or less
My dad said our neighbor might have one(or at least maybe she has one part of it) so before we buy one we will go see if see has one first
we have to drive there but I'm disappointed my dad gets distracted easily and often forgets he agreed to help me with things like that or does it at the last minute I'm really hoping he will remember today

if not then are a couple more that are 32GB American Wii U with a gamepad and cords for $150 on Ebay still but people are buying them quickly at least now I know I'm allowed to get one but we just need to find one now

It sucks you need to share it with your brother
my mom was like that too about me needing to share with my siblings
I'll share it with my favorite sibling but I don't want the rest of them to use it :/
also after seeing someone mod their Wii U to have a ridiculous amount of storage my dad kind of wants to see if he can mod my Wii U like that too and I don't think that's such a good idea...

anyways sorry for the long tangent I really hope you can get your own Wii U too! ^^


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm ticked off about what one of my online friends told me. Apparently they're mad 'cause I'm always busy and don't have the time to talk to them. They also straight-up told me to give them more attention or else they're quitting the site we use to talk. I wanna give them a piece of my mind about this situation, but I also don't wanna start a fight between us and possibly end/ruin our friendship...


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm ticked off about what one of my online friends told me. Apparently they're mad 'cause I'm always busy and don't have the time to talk to them. They also straight-up told me to give them more attention or else they're quitting the site we use to talk. I wanna give them a piece of my mind about this situation, but I also don't wanna start a fight between us and possibly end/ruin our friendship...


That sounds very manipulative. I think this is a sign you need to end the friendship, but that’s just me. Arguing doesn’t solve anything. I do think it would be in your best interest to not be friends with this person, either way.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> That sounds very manipulative. I think this is a sign you need to end the friendship, but that’s just me. Arguing doesn’t solve anything. I do think it would be in your best interest to not be friends with this person, either way.


Yeah, I was really considering it. They've wronged me I don't know how many times, but I always let them off the hook. I dunno, I just don't think they're a good friend. Like, at all.
I just can't bring myself to end the friendship, though. We've been friends for a while, and I can't imagine losing it all, if that makes sense.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Yeah, I was really considering it. They've wronged me I don't know how many times, but I always let them off the hook. I dunno, I just don't think they're a good friend. Like, at all.
> I just can't bring myself to end the friendship, though. We've been friends for a while, and I can't imagine losing it all, if that makes sense.


The sooner you end it, the less time you would have wasted on a friendship that is clearly causing you stress.


----------



## Parkai (Jul 13, 2022)

Just had a really close, ride-or-die type friendship seemingly crumble in the span of a few days. Really hopin we'll be able to make up, but prepared for the worst. :^(


----------



## allainah (Jul 13, 2022)

Really sick of this heat  puts me in a bad mood


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Neb (Jul 14, 2022)

Looks like my seasonal depression is kicking in. The daily brisk walks help, but this heat is still really dragging me down.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 14, 2022)

The heat we're having right now in the city has changed my sleep schedule so I have to adjust accordingly, which bothers me since I like to have a lot of sleep


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2022)

I’m craving pasta and I don’t have pasta.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2022)

FedEx. Claims to be delayed cause "backlog" when it's obviously just sitting in a hub like~1 hour from here. Bro... please. Lamest excuse. EVER.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 14, 2022)

The thought of Monday & Tuesday's heat spike here in the UK is sending my anxiety through the roof. Where I live temperatures will reach around 35 degrees which fills me with dread considering air conditioning in homes is non existent.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2022)

I've already done so much this morning and I still have more things I need to do but I feel so tired and lethargic, kinda just want to go back to bed. also I feel simultaneously hot and cold and I hate it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Drawdler (Jul 14, 2022)

I don’t even feel like anger anymore and I’m past obsessive self-loathing. Every day I’m just depressed. The ideas of things get my hopes up sometimes but actually doing anything, almost everything is boring. The things that aren’t are fleeting or hobbies I can’t just do 24/7 like ACNH. I’m also bored of people in general. I have a group of friends or like a private server so to speak and I feel like I’ve seen everything there. I bring up stuff people say is cool and they make the same jokes and don’t say much even though they seem genuinely interested in what I say, it’s like they don’t have a response or something of their own to share. Whenever I join new places they very rarely feel like anything new or actually nice (this place is actually nice, bless ye old forum format, I’ve missed that but so far this is a nice place regardless). All of this also affects my partner and we have our own disagreements and issues.


----------



## azurill (Jul 14, 2022)

Ever since the internet went out the other day I can’t get my home camera to connect to my router. It keeps saying connection failed. I really want to be able to keep an eye on my dog while no one is home.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2022)

I had a really strange dream involving me and someone else on this forum.


----------



## PacV (Jul 14, 2022)

I bought a Wii online that supposed arrived today. Still nothing… :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 14, 2022)

My parents are talking _really_ loudly, I can still hear them even with my headphones. I'm not gonna put the volume all the way up to drown them out, I don't think it'll work very well anyways.

I'm also trying to find information online about an unused Tomodachi Life song (the Japanese-exlusive Enka song _amenokuinabashi_), but the sites look . . . Sketchy? I dunno, I don't think it would be a good idea to click on those links.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2022)

I only completed one match today on my football game. It’s either someone rage quits or is kicked for excessive grieving (stalling the game). Wow.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 14, 2022)

I hate writer's block so much!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 14, 2022)

Can't get my Steam Deck to play Steam games with an external drive but can do emulation stuff with it. 
Unfortunately mine is the 64GB so... not enough internal space to just ignore the problem. And I am not sure if it a me problem or a Steam problem.


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2022)

me, finally mustering up the courage to tell my mother that her abandoning me when i was at my lowest hurt me beyond repair and that i think about it often: 
her: don’t think about it. you bringing up my past is not helpful. 

i am so ****ing angry.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 15, 2022)

xara said:


> snip


god I’m really sorry about that xara. ( I’ve been in a very similar position with my own mother and I know how hurtful it feels to be told to stop thinking about it. hugs. 

—

Sometimes I think about that 7/10 I got on a REFLECTION PAPER. It’s a reflection paper? It‘s obviously my thoughts and opinions? And it’s not like I said anything disciminatory. I gave a thorough rundown on my opinions and hit the max pages. I don’t know how I could’ve made myself any more clearer. I honestly would‘ve been fine with a 9 or maybe an 8, but a 7? What the hell. I got even lower on this reflection paper than the case papers I worked on lmao. 🫥


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2022)

PoGo changing so the location of a gift shows in English rather than its original language, poo.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2022)

Sometimes I wish I could delete some of my own threads from many years back, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Sometimes I wish I could delete some of my own threads from many years back, lol.


this or just some posts, lol :/

also, cultural appropriation *rolling eyes to infinity and beyond* like so you can't dance eg. lindy hop without being accused... lol.


----------



## Drawdler (Jul 15, 2022)

Hahaha. Help me. I just saw a news headline saying that Australian homes are colder than the recommended safe temparature.

I’m pretty sure mine falls to 8 degrees celcius indoors, I wouldn’t be surprised if it was even colder this year. I used to check it. It should be around 18 degrees celcius. Ideally. And I’ve NEVER seen it at that temparature in winter when I checked.

The new houses don’t have better insulation.

And I found the name of some condition I’ve had- I thought it was cellulitis. It’s called chillblain (or pernio).

So guess what? Then if I put heating on it dries me up real easily, I can never get enough moisture to handle that. My skin gets flaky to the point it hurt, and once that crusted up around my eyes so even _blinking_ hurt. And if I stay in a heated blanket it’s by far my best option but gets very sweaty very fast. Can’t put gloves on all the time for my pernio because my hands get sweaty as hell.

Living in this country is a miserable experience in a lot of ways; I think this is depressingly prominent in other countries too, but people here are woefully complacent with these issues that could be solved. Insulation is a chicken and egg thing, it’s not common enough to be made more affordable, but nobody is inserting it because it’s not cheap enough.


----------



## azurill (Jul 15, 2022)

xara said:


> me, finally mustering up the courage to tell my mother that her abandoning me when i was at my lowest hurt me beyond repair and that i think about it often:
> her: don’t think about it. you bringing up my past is not helpful.
> 
> i am so ****ing angry.


I’m so sorry your going through so much. I had the same reaction from my dad after he abandoned me and I still tried to have a relationship with him. He wouldn’t talk about all the bad things that had happened between us then it got worse. Now that relationship can’t be repaired. It hurts when your parent won’t help you through things. It’s not about bringing up their past it’s about you trying to heal from yours.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2022)

every time I think abt the fact that I'm autistic makes me kinda sad, and that fact in and of itself is really upsetting to think about. if society makes autistic people feel ashamed for being who they are then society has failed them.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 15, 2022)

There’s some Pokemon I want on Pokemon Sword but I can’t find them


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 15, 2022)

xara said:


> -snip-


I am so sorry xara, the same thing happened between me and my brother. It's so sad when you try to repair a relationship with a family member and they just don't do their part. I guess I can understand a sibling in my case (seeing that we hate each other), but hearing that from your own parent must be awful. Again, I am so sorry.
---
My step-mom keeps getting mad at me because I forget a lot of things, even though she's aware of my memory problem. Then she has the audacity to tell me: "You forget everything, I think you have a problem in your brain. But you don't have a memory problem, you're just ****ing lazy." Honestly, how dare she dismiss an actual problem I have and accuse me of being lazy.

On a less serious note, I'm already having a bad day because everyone and everything is pissing me off, especially my family. Looks like I'm locking myself in my room to avoid them again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My step-mom keeps getting mad at me because I forget a lot of things, even though she's aware of my memory problem. Then she has the audacity to tell me: "You forget everything, I think you have a problem in your brain. But you don't have a memory problem, you're just ****ing lazy." Honestly, how dare she dismiss an actual problem I have and accuse me of being lazy.


that's some seriously ableist bull**** and you don't deserve that kind of treatment at all. that's ridiculous.


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2022)

Getting real sick of my job. They let all the other workers constantly get away with goofing off and calling out everyday while they have me do everything and work myself to the bone. Maybe I’d be okay with it if it was worth the pay… but it isn’t. I requested some time off to take it easy and rest my tired body but I doubt they’ll let me have it. -____-


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 15, 2022)

i missed the call from the place i applied to by like 3 goddamn hours.. of course this had to happen the ONE TIME i decide to not keep my phone on me.. just my luck teehee!


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> god I’m really sorry about that xara. ( I’ve been in a very similar position with my own mother and I know how hurtful it feels to be told to stop thinking about it. hugs.





ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I am so sorry xara, the same thing happened between me and my brother. It's so sad when you try to repair a relationship with a family member and they just don't do their part. I guess I can understand a sibling in my case (seeing that we hate each other), but hearing that from your own parent must be awful. Again, I am so sorry.


thank you both so much, and to everyone else who interacted with my post in any way as well. i honestly don’t even know what to say other than thank you, and that i’m so sorry you’ve been in similar situations with your own family. you guys made me feel valid and seen, and i really can’t thank ya’ll enough. i always feel so crazy and invalid and alone whenever stuff like this happens, and it’s nice to know that i’m actually not. :’) thank you. 

also, i’ve never understood why reflection papers get marked tbh. like, you can’t really give a grade or a rating to something that’s personal lol. sorry you got a 7/10, skar. 

and zelda, i’m sorry your stepmom got mad at you and that you’re having a bad day. it’s not your fault that you forget things — you can’t control something like that. you deserve compassion and understanding, and i’m sorry that your stepmom isn’t giving you that. i hope your day improves. 



azurill said:


> I’m so sorry your going through so much. I had the same reaction from my dad after he abandoned me and I still tried to have a relationship with him. He wouldn’t talk about all the bad things that had happened between us then it got worse. Now that relationship can’t be repaired. It hurts when your parent won’t help you through things. It’s not about bringing up their past it’s about you trying to heal from yours.


“it’s not about bringing up their past it’s about you trying to heal from yours” man, this got me lol. i’m literally just trying to heal. i’ve been hurting on my own for so long now all because i haven’t been given the space to  talk about how certain things have affected me. i’m not trying to pin my mom as a bad parent/person or ask her to fix me or take back everything she’s done/said because she obviously can’t, i just want her to hear me. i just want an apology, for her to tell me that my feelings are valid. deep down i know that they are, but her always immediately shutting me down really makes me doubt lol. ‘her’ past still affects my present. i won’t be able to move on until she lets me talk about it, and she won’t let me. she tells her facebook friends not to bottle up their feelings, but it’s always “i’m sorry i’m such a horrible mother”, “don’t bring up the past” or “i’ll just leave then and make everyone happy” with me. idk, it sucks lol. 

but thank you so much for taking the time to respond and validate me, it really means a lot. and i’m so sorry you went through the same thing with your dad. you didn’t deserve that.


----------



## azurill (Jul 15, 2022)

xara said:


> “it’s not about bringing up their past it’s about you trying to heal from yours” man, this got me lol. i’m literally just trying to heal. i’ve been hurting on my own for so long now all because i haven’t been given the space to talk about how certain things have affected me. i’m not trying to pin my mom as a bad parent/person or ask her to fix me or take back everything she’s done/said because she obviously can’t, i just want her to hear me. i just want an apology, for her to tell me that my feelings are valid. deep down i know that they are, but her always immediately shutting me down really makes me doubt lol. ‘her’ past still affects my present. i won’t be able to move on until she lets me talk about it, and she won’t let me. she tells her facebook friends not to bottle up their feelings, but it’s always “i’m sorry i’m such a horrible mother”, “don’t bring up the past” or “i’ll just leave then and make everyone happy” with me. idk, it sucks lol.
> 
> but thank you so much for taking the time to respond and validate me, it really means a lot. and i’m so sorry you went through the same thing with your dad. you didn’t deserve that.


It’s not easy to heal and doing so by yourself is harder. I do hope you know your feeling are valid . Sometimes you just need to hear it from one person and it hurts when they won’t tell you.

 “i’ll just leave then and make everyone happy”my father used to say this line a lot. Trying to make me feel guilty like everything was my fault . He did eventually leave one night (came back a year later) when I finally found out the reason for his behavior it made me feels worse and still trying to heal from
It all. 
Your welcome , I hope you and your mom can mend your relationship and she lets you explain how you are feeling. Give yourself time to heal .


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 15, 2022)

My brother has pissed me off so many times today. God, I just wanna smack him in the face right now.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 15, 2022)

the place that i applied didn't pick up earlier when i called them and they haven't called back yet :/ i'm hoping that they call back tomorrow but for now, i'm feeling kinda dejected i wont lie


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2022)

My Xbox shut itself off when I was in the middle of a game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2022)

finished my 47 min long recording just to find out that my recording software was messing up and it deleted like the last 14 min of footage :/

edit: more issues. I've been wondering for the last month or so if my anti-depressant stopped working. sometime in May I started feeling depressed again, but I thought I was just having a brief episode (which I'd had since I started taking this dose) and that it would pass. it never did pass and here I am, two months later, right back to where I started. I'm not interested in doing most things anymore, and when I try to do something that I would normally think is fun it just really doesn't click with me. I haven't drawn anything in almost a month and despite having so many ideas I can't seem to work on any of them. I don't want to go outside anymore and take care of the yard or plants, I just want to hide in my room and sleep all day. I dont want to wear normal clothes anymore, i just want to wear pajamas and hide in blankets all day. I feel awful.
the soonest appt my doctor has is Thursday but I may call tomorrow and see if I can go in sooner. I really need to figure out what's up and whether or not I need to try another need medication (which I hate to do bc I've already tried like 4 different ones with no success, and this one was briefly successful but has stopped). I'm just tired of feeling this way, I want the normal me back again.

it kinda sucks bc I have 33 minutes of recorded footage from SimCity and im highkey not really happy w it, some of my commentary is way offbeat and when I heard it come out of my mouth I would say "why would you say something like that" to myself. idk I'll go back and edit it tomorrow and see if it's upload worthy. if I can even find the energy to do it.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 15, 2022)

im such a lurker these days. i rarely come on and post anymore, and i miss the conversations and fun i had with everyone here.


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2022)

azurill said:


> snip


thank you so much again. i do know my feelings are valid, it just really doesn’t feel that way sometimes haha. i’m so sorry you had to hear that from your dad as well, and deal with him actually leaving. i’d be so angry if my mom did that to me. you didn’t deserve that. but it wasn’t your fault at all, and i hope you heal from it one day. thank you again.


----------



## azurill (Jul 15, 2022)

xara said:


> thank you so much again. i do know my feelings are valid, it just really doesn’t feel that way sometimes haha. i’m so sorry you had to hear that from your dad as well, and deal with him actually leaving. i’d be so angry if my mom did that to me. you didn’t deserve that. but it wasn’t your fault at all, and i hope you heal from it one day. thank you again.


Your welcome and thanks. Yea I get how you feel . I was angry and hurt when he left. With time it will heal. Your welcome and thank you.


----------



## vixened (Jul 16, 2022)

man I wish more sites/apps would let you use gifs as pfps


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 16, 2022)

My anxiety has hit levels I've never felt before and it's been both horrible and draining all at once. I'm going to bed earlier as I'm so tired but also I'm waking up ridiculously early because the moment I open my eyes my anxiety goes through the roof.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 16, 2022)

Oh I feel so gross I hate periods


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2022)

called the doctors office to see if I could get in sooner just to remember that today is Saturday and the office is closed, so I basically have to deal w this for 2 more days at least :,,,,,,)

can't wait to deal with all the people who think that "depression is just a stare of mind" and "you'll feel better if you think positively" as if it isn't literally a mental illness, that's like saying positivity can make influenza and bronchitis go away lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 16, 2022)

Spoiler



Honestly, a lot of things is bothering me. Last night I had so much stuff on my mind, I spent half an hour pacing around my room and talking to myself. I felt crazy and stupid for doing so . . . And paranoid, I thought someone was listening to my monologue.

I talked about a lot of stuff, but the main point was about my art-style. I don't think it would be considered bad, but I don't think it's really good either. I just wish I could do more. I get mad at myself for only drawing Beef Boss and Abby all the fricking time, but when I try drawing something new, it looks wonky and I get discouraged. I see fan-art online and I think: "Wow, that's really good, I wish I could draw like that..." But I know that my art-style won't change if I don't improve.

On a less serious note, I found this thing on Reddit of Poof and Beef Boss singing a Friday Night Funkin' song (Ugh) and I can't stop listening to it?? And I thought I was done with FNF, but I guess not.
This might contradict what I just said, but it's too bad there's no option to loop the song either, because it's only a minute-and-a-half long so I have to keep replaying the video manually to listen to it again.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 16, 2022)

Tested negative for COVID-19 and while I should feel relieved, I'm really not because now I'm not sure what's causing my excessive fatigue lately. It feels like no matter how much sleep I get, I'm completely energy deprived. I have a Dr. Appointment on Monday so I hope they can help. I quit my job recently and it figures during another break something like this happens. It's nice to have a break from not working but I really just want to be able to enjoy it too. My energy has been so low, I haven't felt like I've been able to do much at all.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 16, 2022)

good news: i have an job interview soon!
bad news: i truthfully wasn't expecting to get this far and now im freaking out bad because im awkward and i might have a brain fart during it and they'll hate me.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 16, 2022)

I’ve been having lots of okay days. I haven’t had any extremely good days recently, but none extremely bad either. I guess that’s good? I’m just content with life and not overly excited or upset.


----------



## oak (Jul 16, 2022)

Gonna have to sell back my turnips for like 44 bells or else they're gonna rot by tomorrow.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2022)

trying to muster up the courage to tell this guy I like him and he hasn't seen my message yet and I'm just like hhhhhhh ;; anxiety is so real rn lol


OH GOD OH GOD I JUST TOLD THEM KSJDFKJSDKJFSKDJKFSJDK IDK WHAT TO DO SDHFJSHDFJSD

I'm so terrified that they'll reject me


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 16, 2022)

Why is the heater turning on in the summer time when it's 80 degrees in here


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 16, 2022)

I found some of my art online while looking at Beef Boss art. This is actually one of my biggest... Fears? I dunno, I just don't like the fact that I have my art thrown out there for anyone to see.
Edit: I guess to clarify, I have drawn some... Things that I'm... Not proud of... Which is putting it very mildly and I'm definitely scared of anybody seeing _that_.


Spoiler


----------



## Beanz (Jul 16, 2022)

Spoiler: tw: weight 



i should really lose weight but i have zero self control. i crave sweets and chips all the time, i skip breakfast so that probably contributes to it. i mean im not overweight but i don’t eat anything that’s actually good for me half the time, sometimes i just eat because im bored


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2022)

so I basically learned the hard way that my computer absolutely ****s on itself and has a stroke when I'm simply trying to play a video with my editing software lol. luckily my brother is here to rescue me 




also prob worth noting that when I tried to check the RAM and processor on my control panel both said "not available" lmao


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 16, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## deana (Jul 16, 2022)

actually I would rather just delete everything


----------



## Neb (Jul 16, 2022)

I wish I had gotten better speech therapy as a kid. My elementary and middle schools put me in classes for other students on the autism spectrum, but the material wasn't what I needed. I could understand most facial expressions, expressions, and vocal tone just fine (with the exception of telling the difference between a tired face and a frustrated face). What I needed assistance with was establishing boundaries, initiating conversations irl, and maintaining eye contact. I never got help with any of those things, so I ended up trying to pick them through sheer practice. Thanks to that hard work I have become a pretty good texter. I can initiate and maintain online conversations with little thought. Sadly the three aspects I needed help with then are still present now. I have no idea how to set up boundaries with someone. The best eye contact I can give is switching between staring at someone's forehead and looking down to the floor. Unless I'm following a mental script I can't initiate conversations irl either. They're little difficulties that have added up over the years and I don't know where to find answers.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I basically learned the hard way that my computer absolutely ****s on itself and has a stroke when I'm simply trying to play a video with my editing software lol. luckily my brother is here to rescue me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh jeez your computer looks as bad as my crappy laptop
I hope there's a way to fix it assuming your computer isn't 13 years old like mine lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 17, 2022)

Anxiety is kicking my butt big time at the moment.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2022)

Those noobs over at neopets underoffering at one of my pets. Yeah I trained up this BD pets for nice, appropriate UCs offer not stuff I could get with regular converteds. Smh.

Also start working tomorrow after my vacation weeks off. I guess it's good but also wish I could have taken another week now ugh.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 17, 2022)

edit: k that was short lived i feel better now


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 17, 2022)

Had to cancel plans to hang out with my crush today and now I feel really bad.

Edit: I also just found out that my bestest online friend (on a seperate site and not on TBT), who recently returned from their month-long hiatus, is gonna be gone for another two weeks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2022)

I can't edit this video. the software is going ape**** every time I try to move the time marker so I can figure out where I need to trim. the audio also keeps going out of sync with the video, the audio will play without the video, and it makes some ungodly noises when it's trying to load. it's bc my computer's CPU and RAM get almost completely overloaded when i'm running this software. 

I'm so incredibly frustrated with this. I just want to upload another yt video.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 17, 2022)

I’ve been with my favorite person most of the morning today and all I can think about is my crush. It’s pretty eye opening…
(No, they’re not the same person.)


----------



## Romaki (Jul 17, 2022)

I wish my NihonBox didn't come mid-August.

I wish Digimon Survive didn't come out in 12 days.

I wish my birthday wasn't 9 days away.

God, I hate waiting. All the good stuff always happens at the end of summer break.


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2022)

i need to start saving money i’m horrible w money  give me like $20 and i’ll find a way to spend it that same day


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 17, 2022)

My brother decides to barge into my room while I'm playing Mario Kart Wii. He keeps distracting me (while I'm on Rainbow Road, no less). I keep telling him to get out, but he doesn't. Instead he starts telling ME to get out, even though he was in MY room. I don't see why he had to yell at me, though. I got so angry at him I almost smacked him with my Wii Remote.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2022)

my anxiety is really bad rn. I saw a thing on pinterest where someone was saying you don't have to love yourself to love others, and while a few people agreed there were also many people who said that they hated themselves but loved someone else and it just created so much disparity. and I'm worried bc I really like my friend and I hope our friendship/relationship ends up working out, but as it stands he has incredibly low self-esteem, no confidence, and almost nonexistent sense of self-worth. I wish there was something I could do to give him hope and make him see that there are decent people in the world and not everything is doomed to be miserable forever.

my mind is racing about this. I don't want to give up. but I also wonder if I'm just jumping into this because he's the first person who has ever shown any kind of genuine interest in me. I know I can't really change people but I really wish there was something I could do to give him even a shred of hope back. I'm so saddened to hear about what he's been through, he really doesn't deserve any of the treatment he's gotten from family and so-called friends/SOs.

I think my mind is hyper-focusing on this because I just realized I haven't taken my anxiety meds yet today. I do think this is a legitimate concern but I may also be overthinking it bc my anxiety gets crazy when I forget to take my meds. I guess I'll just have to let time do its thing and we'll see how this ends up.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 17, 2022)

i'm so totally freaking out about my interview tomorrow!! this is like, my first ever job interview and i'm really anxious about leaving a terrible impression


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 17, 2022)

So, my yard is flooding pretty bad right now with the down pours that's lasting a long time. Our property is already kinda wet so, not really too happy about it. Of course it flows into our neighbor's yard around their pool which is leaning due to the pool being in the low spot of their yard... I hope it doesn't bust cuz it would hit our house at that point.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2022)

even though I really don't like buying things at walmart I do appreciate being able to get some stuff I need there when I don't have much money to work with. however today I went there to look for polymer clay and tools/wires bc I would like to try making models and figurines, and after deep scanning their entire craft area I could not find a single thing that has to do with clay. nothing. so now I have to go to Hobby Lobby, and I'm sure they'll have what I need but I'm also sure that it's quite a bit more expensive than walmart would've been if they had what I need.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 18, 2022)

i have a job interview in a few hours and im feeling a lil frazzled


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 18, 2022)

I can’t play my switch because of the heatwave


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Plume (Jul 18, 2022)

A few nights ago, I majorly messed up when opening my adderall container which caused almost all of its' contents to fall into the wet sink, instantly dissolving. I put in a request for a refill and I haven't got it yet, even though they're usually quick. They probably think I'm up to something shady now, sigh.


----------



## jiny (Jul 18, 2022)

i got nauseous at 3 am and now i’m lowkey traumatized i hate being emetophobic. also today is my first day back to work after 2 weeks and i don’t even wanna go anymore


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm hoping that today I'll be productive and start some drawings (since I have quite a bit of ideas that I wanna get to), but something tells me that I'm gonna be lazy and watch YouTube all day instead.

I also got a bit violent with my brother last night 'cause he pissed me off so much...


----------



## Dim (Jul 18, 2022)

My back is absolutely killing me after a busy weekend at work oh but of course, I have to do all these house chores everyone else in the house is too lazy to do. Can’t ever catch a break! -___-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2022)

People on neopets being so damn name picky with pets. So I have this really stronk boi with like 3k+ HSD and stuff, I had a person considering it for their really cool UC. Then they were like "omg the name holds me off but i'll let u know" (it got a few numbers and uncapped sure but it's not THAT bad) and ended up trading in some crappy shuffle like... okay bro. don't state you want bd pets then


----------



## oak (Jul 18, 2022)

My rabbit Leo craps wherever he so pleases and ignores the litter box. Ive tried switching boxes and even cut the opening lower on the box so he doesn't even have to hop over the edge to get in. Good thing he's cute cause I'm sweeping up a whole dust pan of bunny turds each day.


----------



## allainah (Jul 18, 2022)

Spoiler: TW mentions of puking



SO I had a stomach bug last night and went to puke but nothing was really coming out? Even though I've eaten quite a bit so my face and eyes had SO MUCH pressure being pushed on them and I woke up with all the blood vessels in my face broken and v swollen eyes  I look horrible lol google says it should go away in a couple days so I'm hoping it does and I don't have to look like this for too long
if ur rlly nosey and want to see what my face looks like click here (p.s I dont really get acne so YES that is all blood vessels )


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 18, 2022)

so about that job interview... i have NO idea whats going on because the person on the phone said they'll call me today and nobody has called. i called but it just went straight to VM.. very confused.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 18, 2022)

my grandma is always yelling at me about something but then afterwards she will always moan about me not loving her/wanting to be around her


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 18, 2022)

Just really peeved watching the whole world act shocked about things like severe flooding, damaging storms, and these extreme heat waves...always pretending like we haven't seen this coming for decades and chose to do the complete opposite of what we should have been doing. Now people are dying...and no one will be held accountable for it. I just really wish there was a future where the people who were responsible for endangering the welfare of billions would see some sort of punishment for willingly and intentionally doing the wrong thing.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 18, 2022)

I really wish I could see where my package is now
my Wii U is suppose to come July 20th Wednesday or maybe tomorrow the last tracking update I got was in the morning of July 15th it says it finished getting scanned and left the post office and I don't know what's happening to it now and I'm worried
I've had an Ebay package get lost from the tracking number before so I saw where it was then it stopped tracking it and it got lost but eventually came a few days late but at least that package did come and it was cheap but I'm concerned about my Wii U since it's one of the most expensive things I've bought and I don't know what's happening to it
Soooo is it at a different post office now or is it flying over seas or what? Idk I'm just nervous I guess I should see what it says tomorrow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2022)

I really want to sit out here in the living room and do stuff but it's uncomfortably warm in here (for context, our central air doesn't work so we have a single window unit out here trying to cool the largest room in the house). it's cooler in my room but I just don't feel like being in there rn.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 18, 2022)

My brother's been on the computer all fricking day and I finally get to go on, but not without the expense of him making a huge deal out of it. I got really angry at him and started yelling at him, and my dad had to swoop in and de-escalte the situation. I mean, for good reason . . . If it were one second too late, I would've already smacked that little ****.

My dad keeps getting mad at me for everything, like for dropping an F-bomb and because "I need to learn to deal with other people". Yeah, I'm sorry, but me and my brother hate each other and that's never gonna change.


----------



## Franny (Jul 18, 2022)

I was supposed to have a package delivered Saturday, and it still hasn't showed up. It went from being "out for delivery" at my local post office, to "transfered" then "out for delivery" at a post office so far away. And it's been out for delivery since Saturday night.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 19, 2022)

My crush was talking about how all of the attractive servers receive better tips and and she feels like the unattractive one in her group…

And my ass said “that’s weird, I always thought you were the beautiful one” 🫢 then the work phone rang and she had to answer it. But I haven’t seen anyone blush so much in my life…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2022)

can't get comfy at all


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 19, 2022)

Not sure how it happened. I hit Nooks Cranny and somehow i ended up in retail forums. Think the browser is responding late so it thinks i hit retail. Hate it when this happens. Just weird


----------



## oak (Jul 19, 2022)

My rabbit broke his tooth and idk how it even happened. The earliest vet appointment I could get was Friday which really sucks. Idk if they can even do dental work on an old rabbit or if he will need to be put down. Sigh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2022)

I didn't bring my headphones to my internship and now I really regret it bc it's dead silent in here and I hate when it's this quiet


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 19, 2022)

Nope still no update on my tracking number :/
it's suppose to come tomorrow but it still says "in transit" 
ughh what if it gets lost or delivered to the wrong house


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 19, 2022)

I have a physics exam tomorrow and I have no idea what I'm doing. If anyone has any tips for Kirchhoffs Law they'd be much appreciated


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2022)

I can't make any community posts on yt because I need at least 500 subs and I only have... 21  

anyways I have to put off uploading my SimCity video because apparently my new ROM cards won't be here for a few weeks. I'll have to resort to uploading videos which can be published without being edited which sucks. at least it's only for a few more weeks. I hate to put off releasing a video though, and it would be nice if I could make a community post on yt but oh well.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't make any community posts on yt because I need at least 500 subs and I only have... 21
> 
> anyways I have to put off uploading my SimCity video because apparently my new ROM cards won't be here for a few weeks. I'll have to resort to uploading videos which can be published without being edited which sucks. at least it's only for a few more weeks. I hate to put off releasing a video though, and it would be nice if I could make a community post on yt but oh well.


For some reason, I had a ton of subs from my Mario Kart videos when I was younger but I deleted all of them. That’s a dumb requirement for making community posts. I’m sure you’ll reach your goal soon. I managed with crappy Mario Kart videos, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> For some reason, I had a ton of subs from my Mario Kart videos when I was younger but I deleted all of them. That’s a dumb requirement for making community posts. I’m sure you’ll reach your goal soon. I managed with crappy Mario Kart videos, lol.


yeah I think if I get in the habit of uploading videos on a schedule I could lure a crowd. but my ADHD likes to keep me from following any self-set schedules lol. I'm sure if I want it bad enough I'll find a way


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I think if I get in the habit of uploading videos on a schedule I could lure a crowd. but my ADHD likes to keep me from following any self-set schedules lol. I'm sure if I want it bad enough I'll find a way


I think scheduled uploads and consistency is very important. One step at a time, though.


----------



## deana (Jul 20, 2022)

rip to my day off.. a victim of "mandatory staff party" 

I was already working 6 days this week, now I also have to do 6 days next week because I'm forced to come in for this work shift "party"


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 20, 2022)

AirNZ customer services can actually go to hell  they're so freaking annoying to deal with because the wait times on the phone are extremely long. They need to hire a **** tonne more staff for their call centre I s2g. I just want an update on my airpods charging case that I left on the plane lol. Never leave anything on a plane, it's such a hassle lol. Not to mention trying to rebook flights when they get cancelled/delayed...so annoying


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2022)

felt nausea again  luckily it was only for a few minutes ! curse these birth control side effects


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 20, 2022)

jiny said:


> felt nausea again  luckily it was only for a few minutes ! curse these birth control side effects


Ugh that sucks. I hope you're feeling better or soon. Having an upset stomach is the worst. I can relate to that part, I've been having a lot of nausea from a fever I have.

Actually I contracted covid somewhere. And it's been pretty rough. It's one of the reasons why I haven't been on here that much lately. Most days I couldn't do much but sleep due to how draining it was.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 20, 2022)

I feel like my memory's getting worse, I have a lot more trouble remembering things now. Yesterday I was trying to remember a song from a specific Mario Kart track, but despite me racking my brain the whole day, I still didn't get it until I actually played the track. (It was Ninja Hideaway, go figure. My brain kept going towards Coconut Mall.)

I also typed something about how bad I was at video games, but it didn't save properly and I lost the whole text.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 20, 2022)

I was warned it would be painful but I never thought recovering from an outpatient procedure could be this difficult. One second at a time I guess.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 20, 2022)

today I learned something so gross that I can't type it out on here, but It's something I never wanted or ever want to hear again. I still have the mental image that my ADHD brain conjured up and now i cant get rid of it.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm not too fond of when someone wants me to take a picture with them.
What part of I'm camera shy, don't you understand.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 20, 2022)

The tumblr app is completely usable now on my phone. For like 2 weeks it kept crashing on me, and now it won't even open, it just keeps crashing. Not only that but it wants to open, but I keep getting the notif that the app is not responding or whatever and it won't close the app no matter how many times I click 'close app'. Then, overnight it drained 40% of my battery cause it kept tryin to open in the backround. This happened before and after I updated it, and the problem still persists. I feel like if I un-stall the re-install I'll come across the same issue of not even being able to open the app. Very recent reviews left on the Play Store also say the app is now unusable (I'm on Samsung 9 or 8 idk).

Ever since I had to factory reset this damn phone it hasn't been acting normal.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 20, 2022)

This is the worst day I've had since May 11th...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 20, 2022)

You'd think that with our harsh Canadian winters, summer wouldn't be so bad. You'd be dead-wrong to think that, I'm sweating like crazy in 25°C/77°F weather. (That's the current temperature and it's the evening, but earlier it was 34°C/93°F.) I miss winter and I want it to come sooner, even if it means I have to shovel the driveway everyday.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't make any community posts on yt because I need at least 500 subs and I only have... 21
> 
> anyways I have to put off uploading my SimCity video because apparently my new ROM cards won't be here for a few weeks. I'll have to resort to uploading videos which can be published without being edited which sucks. at least it's only for a few more weeks. I hate to put off releasing a video though, and it would be nice if I could make a community post on yt but oh well.


MOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!  I hate this requirement!!  Like, what if you need to tell your viewers about something important!?!?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2022



AccfSally said:


> I'm not too fond of when someone wants me to take a picture with them.
> What part of I'm camera shy, don't you understand.


Ugh.  I can relate.  I remember back in 2015, my mom forced me to take a picture with her and called me a brat for not wanting to.  Plus, I was in a stressed mood, so she should have respected my boundaries.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 21, 2022)

I know I say this a lot and it's usually a false alarm, but I think I broke my Wii Remote. I got angry while playing Wii Sports Resort and smacked it on my bed-frame. The batteries went flying and I had to find them and put them back in. The lights on the bottom of the Wii Remote indicate that it's the third player, which is weird 'cause I didn't connect any more remotes and I only have one that works anyways. None of the buttons are responding and the game is stuck on the "Communications with [my name]'s Wii Remote have been interrupted" pop-up. Maybe if I turn off the Wii and turn it back on it'll work again. I hope so, because I don't have any more remotes that work.

Edit: It was another false alarm, I just had to turn off the Wii and boot it up again. But in my defense, my Wii Remote was technically not working and I thought it bit the dust. I mean, look at this - It was still on even though my Wii was unplugged! Honestly, when will I learn?


----------



## Romaki (Jul 21, 2022)

Thought I could get the Squad Goals achievement by winning a round of Squad Mode, but nooooo you need to play with 3 friends in Fall Guys to get it. It's no fun to put these achievements behind unnecessary barriers, the Squad Mode should just unlock it too it's unlogical for it to not too. Like why do I have to befriend strangers to my console if I could just randomly queue up with them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2022)

so this is more a worry than excitement for me so I'll go ahead and post it here

good news: I finally have a job offer to work part-time at a local cat rescue/sanctuary, paying $10/hr. I went in today to kinda see what the job would be like and it seems pretty easy and straightforward and I think I can handle it.

bad news: I'm worried that because I'll be on my feet a lot, and they want me to work 5 hours a day (3 days a week) that I might experience autistic burnout. that's why it's taken this long for me to find a job, because I'm having a difficult time finding a job that isn't gonna lead me to burnout every week. I realize now that working full time for one week leads me to being in burnout (or, as I say, "incapacitated") for about 2-3 weeks, and in that timeframe I can't do much of anything at all. I'm gonna ask if they can lower my work time to 4 hours a day, and hopefully they can give me breaks when I need them.

idk I'm just worried about this, but also excited bc I love working w kitties and I'll actually be making money for once.



also a minor bother but my stupid carpal tunnel is flaring up in my right wrist again, so tired of dealing w this.


----------



## oak (Jul 21, 2022)

Tomorrow my rabbit goes into the vet for a dental issue and he's old af so let's hope this isn't the end for him. We spent the last 8 years together so I've grown fond of the hairy potato.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2022)

I'm still recovering from covid and honestly not feeling that great, but got to go into work tomorrow and this weekend.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 21, 2022)

Okay, so I need to post about this, and I feel slightly like an ass because of it.

There’s this person I work with and he is a manager. He doesn’t work. He’s loud and he always joins in on the shenanigans with the minors. His car is out of inspection and has been for a good while. It was due in July of last year!! I’m seriously going to have his car towed when he’s at work. I have the number to the towing company. I’m not going to brag or anything about doing it so I don’t think anyone will find out it was me. It’s really none of my business, but I’m having strong urges to call the towing company in the next few days. I’m making that anonymous report…

I just _really_ don’t like the guy. My anger is likely misplaced and exaggerated, but his work ethic is non existent and he has done very little for the past few weeks. I guess managers can get away with that? 

Nobody from my work knows about this site either.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 22, 2022)

Spoiler



Was literally gonna come back from my hiatus I was really excited to open back up my villager shop due to getting new cards and wanting to save up for some things for my island (that I'm wanting to work on again) and maybe save up for my last candy
but I can't because I'm dealing with personal toxic family problems and having traumatic flashbacks
I don't know when I can ever get a break or when this will fricking stop
Probably just gonna disappear into the void


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 22, 2022)

literally what is wrong with the supreme court i cant believe americas going back in time i just want rights


----------



## oak (Jul 22, 2022)

Well the vet said all of my rabbits teeth are rotten, so I suggested putting him down and she said absolutely not. He's is only 8 and healthy otherwise so I agreed to dental surgery. She said she couldn't promise me a price until she was in surgery, so she calls and says he needs several teeth pulled. I had no choice but to say yes cause I can't let my bunny suffer. The vet calls me with an update saying they took all his bottom teeth and he will need revisions for the rest of his life. Sounds like a crappy life for my rabbit. They also said his jaw is full of gum disease. Kinda feel like I'm putting my rabbit through all this suffering for nothing. He won't be able to eat hay so he will need to be force fed critical care for the rest of his life. What a mess


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2022)

I was prescribed something for my anxiety but CVS still hasn't filled it yet! I understand they're backed up because of the pandemic but I NEED that script!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 22, 2022)

im so irritated rn


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 22, 2022)

I wish Madden 23 would come out sooner. I’m looking forward to the new franchise features.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 22, 2022)

I just had a mental breakdown in the corner of my room, crying my eyes out because I was so frustrated and overwhelmed. Part of the reason is from a video game, and the other parts is my family and outside noise (I have sensory issues, especially with touch and hearing). I feel so pathetic, because it feels like I'm crying for nothing. I'll spare the super-long text because I just don't have the energy to type it all out, my mind is scrambled and I'm having trouble trying to keep my thoughts together anyway.

I also just got a notification on my tablet about my mom's up-coming birthday, and it felt like a punch in the gut; I know that I won't be there to celebrate it, I haven't seen her since January.

Edit: My Wii Motion Plus is having issues now. It keeps disconnecting and calibrating when I'm in the middle of Swordplay Showdown. (Also not very happy with the fact that the game doesn't automatically pause when this happens, which causes me to lose a heart. By the way, that's something I _don't_ want to happen because I'm trying to get a stamp.) I even got this pop-up:


----------



## Soigne (Jul 22, 2022)

my switch lite is having some battery issues and i've been thinking about getting an oled switch for a while now but i'm not sure if it's worth it to buy one now, if i'd even use it, or if i can afford it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2022)

it's almost 2am, why am I still awake :,,,,,,,,) I honestly wish I never had to sleep lol

also just stressing abt so many things, my mind likes to hyperfixate on every problem/worry I'm dealing with in the moment so that's cool


----------



## Merielle (Jul 23, 2022)

reallyyyyy wish i could stop feeling like my negative emotions are an inconvenience to others because i know that mindset isn't healthyyyyyy


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 23, 2022)

My work had a power outage yesterday because a crow flew onto the power lines outside with a metal can in its mouth.

Not littering isn't difficult.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 23, 2022)

I’m gonna kinda miss home sitting. I like being in a house by myself with a dog and two cats. If only I could get a flat of my own. I feel like I might as well live alone as I have next to nothing to do with my flatmates anyway. Probably if I didn’t get to look after my flatmates dogs I would’ve left lol, they’re the only things that keep me happy in that place.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2022)

regular/linear tv channels blocking like, soccer games behind paywalls when they have like 2-3 other channels that are free they could use instead.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

I found a bunch of crap back when I was in high school and I was getting cyber bullied quite a bit from people I went to school with. I stumbled across a message from this one girl that had me just super depressed and hating myself. It makes me realize how far I’ve come, and that kids were still *******s ten years ago.

If I come face to face with this girl again. Idk, would I feel anger, or nothing? Would she feel bad for bullying me or is she still stuck in her ways? I don’t even think she’d recognize me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I found a bunch of crap back when I was in high school and I was getting cyber bullied quite a bit from people I went to school with. I stumbled across a message from this one girl that had me just super depressed and hating myself. It makes me realize how far I’ve come, and that kids were still *******s ten years ago.
> 
> If I come face to face with this girl again. Idk, would I feel anger, or nothing? Would she feel bad for bullying me or is she still stuck in her ways? I don’t even think she’d recognize me.


Even if they did recognize you they'd 99% pretend nothing has happened unless they're some crazy revenge person and have to drag up everything. Ah well.
-
Also people on a specific chat board on neopets. Yikes.


----------



## Shasaur (Jul 23, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I found a bunch of crap back when I was in high school and I was getting cyber bullied quite a bit from people I went to school with. I stumbled across a message from this one girl that had me just super depressed and hating myself. It makes me realize how far I’ve come, and that kids were still *******s ten years ago.
> 
> If I come face to face with this girl again. Idk, would I feel anger, or nothing? Would she feel bad for bullying me or is she still stuck in her ways? I don’t even think she’d recognize me.


I had this idea that it would be cool to live in a world where everyone has a personal therapist to talk to. There's so much crap and so many insecurities we all take from our childhood experiences, we would probably be so much happier and more productive if we all had someone like that to talk to and guide us through those things.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2022)

Apple. Fix your ****ing App Store. No it's not our banks it's YOU, Apple.

So, I tried to refill my Pokécoins earlier, added my bank deets as usual that goes with my card. They wanted me to identify with this Bank ID thing we use here, sure. Nope, kept declining me twice before I got in and then they blame it on my card issuer/bank. Like.. um lol no I can buy perfectly fine elsewhere and oh sorry I forgot Apple is the best company ever -roll eyes-


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 23, 2022)

I constantly get the feeling that my parents don't care about me, weather it be something minor like not listening to me when I talk about somethin, even somethin good, or rant, or when I was majorly depressed two years ago and they did not give a flying ****.

Like I just told them about my day at work and this one super nice dog, but they didn't say anythin to contribute to the conversation. My mom straight up walked out & my dad kept creepin to the door to go outside, as they ALWAYS do when I get home. Like, y'alls have mostly ALL FRICKIN DAY alone since both my sis & I work full time jobs. When we get home I stay in my room and my sis usually goes out. God forbid they are in the house when we are. They are constantly going outside in the shed cause I used to go out there when they were on the patio to ask them somethin, so now they cram into the shed.

Idk why I keep bothering with them, they clearly don't care about me. But the second I don't ask my dad how his day was, or for him to not get hurt when going to work, suddenly I'm the bad guy and I must clearly hate my parents for me to stop saying that stuff to them.

Like I have no interests in the stuff my dad has, but I make a damn effort to understand and engage in conversation with him, I ask questions to keep the conversation going and to try to learn about it. I never get the same treatment back. I usually get silence, then when I say something about it, they get mad at me saying 'I don't know what you want me to say' like damn idk maybe make a ****in effort like I do? It's really not that hard?

And I'm not the only one, they do the same damn thing to my sis when she talks/rants about her day/work also. I make an effort to listen, not cut her off like my dad is notorious for doing, and wait for her to finish before I ask or say somethin. If my stupid self can think of responses to say or contribute to the conversation, so can they. Ffs.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 23, 2022)

Spoiler: teehee



a girl from my elementary school posted a throwback photo to our graduation party. it had all the girls in it, standing together. i thought it was pretty cool until i realized i was edited out. the photo had all of us in it, and the other girl who was at the end (i was at the right side of the end and the other girl was on the left side) wasn't edited out so.. i kinda think i was just not wanted there. she also posted a photo of the graduation after-party, with the entire batch of kids that graduated with me.. the party that i told about/wasn't invited to.

the more i think about the reason WHY i was excluded and made fun of so much, the more i just can't seem to really figure out what it is. i was never rude to anyone, even if they were kind of jerks to me. i remember when a boy in my class constantly called me racist words to my face and STILL does to this day, but not to my face. (it's absolutely daffy because... we don't go to the same school and we haven't directly spoken to each other in 4 years. i only learnt that he talks about me through word of mouth and screenshots his friends sent to me.. what a weirdo!!). another time, two girls straight up talked about how stupid i was.. WHILE I WAS RIGHT IN FRONT OF THEM! they genuinely thought i was THAT stupid! the teacher heard it but didn't do anything. to be totally honest, the teachers didn't do anything when students got bullied in front of them. i remember a boy saying something and the bullies that were in my class just yelled at him and the teacher didn't do anything at all.

maybe it's just a personal grudge but, i hated that school. those teachers barely helped me or anybody else like me and the students aren't any better. i could write some more very, very large and in-depth paragraphs on how that school failed me and how it will continue to fail other students like me but i'm already sounding too cathartic. no point in dwelling over it now, i guess.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 23, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## Beanz (Jul 23, 2022)

i decided to take my switch on vacation with me and when i decided to pull it out of its bag the left click on the joycon was stuck and doesn’t work like the right one does anymore, there’s also tiny patches of paint that got taken off. unfortunately i don’t think i can send it to nintendo to get it fixed since my brother said that they don’t fix limited time/custom joycons (i have the new horizons switch) but on the bright side, i do think that i can probably fix it myself when i get home since it doesn’t appear broken on the outside so maybe something got displaced on the inside?

also i think my piercing on my left ear closed, i didn’t wear earrings for a few weeks which was stupid but for whatever reason my right piercing didn’t close so now i can only wear one earring


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm not sure how I feel about someone in my life. he is so my type but for some reason I'm not sure I fell for him yet.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 24, 2022)

Spoiler: ramblings



god I'm still annoyed at this player from yesterday.

There were 5 of us in co-op tiering for the event but this player just comes and takes away 3 fillers from our team so they could fill for this person. Honestly it wouldn't have been an issue for me, but the fact that this person took away 3 people _in the middle of a round_ annoys me so much. When the score screen loaded, there were only 2 of us left in the room and the player was like "Hey sorry for splitting the room I kinda need the fillers right now."

Today I saw a new rule being made saying if you need to really optimize your team (esp for top 10 runners), plan your supporters and schedule ahead or join a group where people know how to fill more properly. I'm glad they implemented that rule because stealing fillers on the spot was just so rude.

edit: said player got kicked out of the server for apparently being a cheater and a bad sport. good to hear.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 24, 2022)

I’m actually excited to work today rather than being neutral about it. I like having a competent manager that keeps the nonsense under control and isn’t part of the nonsense.

Also, my favorite person and crush are both leaving for, like, a month. 

And that idiot (the incompetent manager) I was going to call to have his car towed finally got his car inspected. There goes my plan. 

…ALSO. I’m contemplating going to my favorite person’s Christmas party I guess she’s calling it? It’s not until December obviously but idk if I’m really the partying type considering I’ve only ever been to ONE PARTY. I’ll think about it, though. I just don’t want to be a burden, especially if that manager is going to be there I literally *cannot. *


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 24, 2022)

I hat summer I hate when it's too hot to sleep at night  I am absolutely exhausted


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 24, 2022)

my time of the month. please just go away forever.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 24, 2022)

everytime i do something new, i get anxious over whether i'll enjoy it, or whether i'll be around people who'll like or hate me. very stressful thinking cycle :/


----------



## Beanz (Jul 24, 2022)

my grandma is so annoying, she’s in my business all the time, she cares too much about what other people are doing instead of herself. she has a full on melt down if my mother says anything she disagrees with, and refuses to see from other people’s perspective. she’s basically like an adult toddler, and to expand on that we eat the plainest **** ever just because she doesn’t like anything else. if it actually tastes good she’ll have a hissy fit, i wish she realized that she actually has a problem.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2022)

I took my anxiety med and yet my anxiety is still really bad rn. I don't know why. maybe bc I took it later than I normally do. unfortunately anxiety makes me exec dysfunction even worse so now instead of doing the things I want to do I'm just sitting here in silence :,,,,,,)

also feel kinda hungry but I really have no appetite at all rn so idk what to do abt that lol


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 24, 2022)

I don't know if covid causes apathy, but I just don't have the energy or mood to have emotion for anything I do. Like all of my different hobbies and stuff I have been working on, I just don't care about it all. It kinda sucks.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2022)

This HEAT! Like **** OFF, already!!


----------



## Drawdler (Jul 24, 2022)

I feel so damn depressed. It feels like all of my friends are just acquaintance. I feel gender dysphoria. I wish so many things that are important to me just weren’t

A friend who lied to me about who they were is still on my mind, honest to god trauma


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 24, 2022)

Just a tricky night.
I'm so jumbled and sad and I am so tired


----------



## Neb (Jul 24, 2022)

Going to add to the heat discussion because I'm getting sick of it too. As much as I love western Oregon, the weather is disappointing at times. I love the rain, but we have it 8 months a year and the only sunny weather we get is excessively humid. Those sunny days where I don't feel like I'm melting are rare. The heat gets so bad that I have to close all of the blinds and blast the AC all day. It turns my apartment into an cave and I hate it. Now I'm craving comfy rain and mild temperatures. At least that'll come back in early October.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 25, 2022)

I have the sudden urge to get a job in my hometown and just move back home. I’m feeling depressed about the thought that I’m back in my flat again, maybe it’s a sign I should move out. The only thing about applying for new jobs means I would have to ask my boss to be a reference and I don’t really want him to know that im looking elsewhere. Not that I’d think he’d give a **** about me leaving anyway, I don’t feel very valued from him.


----------



## Drawdler (Jul 25, 2022)

I just want to say about the heat discussion- you guys think 105f is hot? Down here in summer it’s 120f on most days- yes it’s unbearable,

but that isn’t to diminish the problem, down here, it’s dangerously cold inside houses. I mentioned it in a post here before. It isn’t horribly cold outside, it is a colder year than usual- the real problem is how poorly houses are made to deal with cold here

… i feel too vindictive lately and hate myself more than usual for it


----------



## Dim (Jul 25, 2022)

Beanz said:


> my grandma is so annoying, she’s in my business all the time, she cares too much about what other people are doing instead of herself. she has a full on melt down if my mother says anything she disagrees with, and refuses to see from other people’s perspective. she’s basically like an adult toddler, and to expand on that we eat the plainest **** ever just because she doesn’t like anything else. if it actually tastes good she’ll have a hissy fit, i wish she realized that she actually has a problem.


Same with mine ngl


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 25, 2022)

-


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 25, 2022)

Today has just been rubbish. The bus was late and then when it showed up the driver ignored me despite my attempts to grab his attention. I then had to fork out £20 for a taxi once again and then once I got to work there just wasn't much to do as we've been quieter than usual thanks to the cost of living constantly on the rise. Also this summer weather is driving me nuts, it feels like Groundhog Day with it always being sunny and warm, give me some cloud and rain please Mother Nature!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2022)

am i the only one who likes heat lol..

also goddamn flies, both small ones you breathe in and also those regular ones flying in the middle of the room like please just **** off lol


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 25, 2022)

I’m thankful for the heat, lol. It’s only bad when it’s humid, but not the oven heat in Arizona, that’s perfect. Any heat is better than snow, though. I can live without that white stuff.

I woke up early today and I’m not even tired, but it’s still early.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2022)

Dry heat I get, but humid heat? Nah, get that **** out of here lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 25, 2022)

ONCE AGAIN FP&L SUCKS! MY NEIHBOURS SUCK!

The power is out again thanks to them not maintaining THEIR trees, and it's not like they can be reported for it, my mom has already tried.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 25, 2022)

searching for jobs that accommodate my needs is.. very difficult, to say the least.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2022)

There's a difference between dry and humid heat. I don't think a lot of people take that into account. Dry heat can be really hot still, but humidity just exacerbates it so much.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 25, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> ONCE AGAIN FP&L SUCKS! MY NEIHBOURS SUCK!
> 
> The power is out again thanks to them not maintaining THEIR trees, and it's not like they can be reported for it, my mom has already tried.



FINALLY after calling the tree trimmers and replacing the part, the thing is fixed & the power is back on, about 4 hours later.

The food is prob rotted thou and I have to redo my laundry. Not to mention I made pizza today with the intention of saving the leftovers for lunch tomorrow, but since the power went out I couldn't save it. Now I STILL have no lunch for tomorrow at work.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2022)

love how I work 4 hours for one day and run a few errands, and it basically destroys my ability to think and function properly. wondering if I should just go to bed early tonight lol.

also feeling hungry but since I had fast food for lunch I feel really guilty abt the idea of eating anything else today :,,,,,,)


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 25, 2022)

remembering the time i got outted to my friends


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2022)

wondering if what I ate earlier is what's making me feel so bleh. I was fine earlier and now I basically have a migraine and I feel sick. I'm usually wide awake at this time but I've actually dozed off without even taking my night meds. hopefully I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Franny (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 25, 2022)

I've been having an eye migraine off and on since this afternoon. No idea why. I took a vitamin just in case since I was feeling pretty bad yesterday but ugh.
I'm also hungry but afraid to eat anything. Tea sounds good, but it's too late for tea and I should sleep.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 26, 2022)

It hurts to see how my siblings and parents don't care for my doll collecting hobby. I don't even have a hoard of them taking up space. I actually get rid of some over time and make room. I can't get some of my dolls fixed because I have to get the hair online and body. Not even that expensive. When will I ever get help to get a job.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 26, 2022)

I have a bit of a “problem,” you could say, and the one person I want to talk to is away for a month. I could always message her. It’s not her fault she’s away, but damn I want to talk to her. I want to confide in her.  And it’s an actual problem, too, it’s not like an excuse to contact her, lol.  She said we could talk when she’s away.♡

ALSO… The washer is broken and I need to wash my clothes. Hopefully they fix it by tomorrow, lmao. I’m sure it will be. The maintenance people here are usually quick about stuff like this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm wide awake at almost 6am and I still feel sick to my stomach wtfffff


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2022)

Spoiler



not to just come back after a break and vent, but this break has honestly been really stressful. i’m tired of dealing with people who don’t really care about me. i’ve gotten a lot better at dealing with it but i wish i could stand my ground better. my s/o is also going through a lot right now and i don’t always know how to best help him. he’s not the best at explaining his emotions so i guess the best i can do is be there for him. i just don’t like to see him upset.

on top of all that, i caught the virus and have been isolated. i feel okay but not seeing anybody and being stuck in a room for multiple days takes a mental toll on me.

sorry i just needed to let that all out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2022)

having that feeling again that I had right before I told my friend I liked him. I know he's dealt w a lot and isn't really able to open up emotionally but I heckin love this boy so much and I wish I could just make him realize that I would never hurt him 

I found this on pinterest and I really want to send it to him out of the blue bc it's h2g true


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2022)

Yeah obviously I mean non-humid heat, but yeah I love it when it's +25 or above C, like anything under 20 and i crawl down in my blanket lol


----------



## oak (Jul 26, 2022)

My man is going to Newfoundland for 10 days in August and it's gonna be weird cause we haven't spent that much time apart in over a decade. Who tf is gonna tuck me into bed


----------



## Franny (Jul 26, 2022)

I pushed myself kinda hard at the start of my workout and now I feel sick so I'm sitting in the bathroom waiting for my parents to finish their workouts and the bathroom is huge but there's a ton of air fresheners in here and they smell like orange and it's giving me a headache and I feel nauseous already I think i will simply disassociate inside of this planet fitness bathroom


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 26, 2022)

I don't know why I said I thought my parents were gonna stop fighting for a little bit, my dad is never fricking happy and always has something to cause a fight about.


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2022)

college stuff is stressing me out, i need to pass this math section of a college readiness test in order for me not to be placed in the lowest math class in college but ive taken that same test atleast 5 times now, and i still havent been able to pass it. also im hoping my dads veteran benefits help me pay for this year because im currently stressing over being able to pay lol 5k before august 22 also sucks that financial aid gave me little to nothing to help pay for college


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 26, 2022)

school is coming soon and it upsets me. it makes me want to put an ice pick in my head tbh.


----------



## deana (Jul 26, 2022)

-snipping some now just this same face-


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 27, 2022)

how do i respond to anything anymore


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 27, 2022)

That dumb washer is still broken and I don’t know if there’s any plans to fix it soon.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 27, 2022)

Woke up feeling anxious again, all in all I feel like I'm stuck in a perpetual cycle of the same crap, different day and it's hard to break out of it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 27, 2022)

Nothing quite like waking up tired with back pain that I've had for the past 3 weeks & pain in both knees, being stressed out at work and crying in the bathroom from it, all before break

I hate myself


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2022)

the stupid light on the PS4 controller is possibly the most aggravating design choice for a game controller I have ever seen. I've always said my least favorite controller was The Duke but I'm pretty sure that the PS4 controller is a very close second.


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2022)

my freaking dress i ordered back in february for some reason wont be here until october now, when i was _supposed _to get it in march but the brand sent the wrong color. so angry.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 27, 2022)

I've lost track of time. How is it almost August already?! I'm gonna have to go to school in about a month and I'm not looking forward to it. I keep getting nightmares about it every night, so I can only imagine what it's gonna be like.

I guess my dad wasn't too bad, even though I was grounded he let me watch TV and cut off my punishment by a day. But... I'm still mad about it. Yeah, I can do without Internet for a bit, I wasn't foaming at the mouth without it. But I just kept staring at my Wii and thinking: "Man, I just wanna play Wii Sports Resort right now." I'm sure I could've done a lot in those 4 days, but instead all I could do was binge-watch Scott the Woz.


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2022)

NOW DOORDASH CANCELLED MY LUNCH ORDER hsdklasajak d im gonna


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 27, 2022)

Someone asked me what grade I was in and I told him I graduated six years ago. Wow.

Also, the washer is still not fixed. Someone outta be complaining soon.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 27, 2022)

Classmates./com, please leave me alone; I'm trying to figure out how I even got you showing up in my inbox...for the years now!


----------



## azurill (Jul 27, 2022)

Work has me so stressed and frustrated with this store remodel. I have lost so much space and product. The case looks like a mess . My back room is a disaster and we have so much product in the back now because of lack of space. It was bad enough when I thought I was loosing 2 doors but to loose 4 is just crazy, 




ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I've lost track of time. How is it almost August already?!


I was wonder this myself. I feel like time is going by so fast.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 27, 2022)

****in ** I gotta deal with at work is so annoying. *** do we have FIVE EXPRESS dogs all at once? ALSO, the groomer didn't walk her dog, which later peed and stepped in it, so I caught it and had to rinse the dog off who was almost dry, but now her feet and tail are wet, AND I later find out she's an express and she wants me to finish drying the dog while I'm blow drying a soaking wet express. Like, if she had walked the dog this wouldn't be an issue! Dogs shouldn't be coming in this late in the day, but we got two, one of them a beagle full of old man anxiety, so that's always fun. Beagles themselves are always fun to deal with

I got sent home early and I know when tomorrow I'm going to go in the back it's going to be untidy. There's prob going to be dirty counters, hair still in places I would have cleaned up, towels hanging from crates that aren't dry, just like this morning even thou someone said not to do that, but oh well. Like if I'm not there to clean it's not clean all the way. Then my boss is going to come in the back to complain about somethin and ofcourse I'm going to have to be the one to do it cause apparently I'm the only compitent one who can do things in the back, not like there's other people who can do that, nooo, it's always me.

Worst of it all, it's only the second day of the work week. I still have 3 more in a row to go. I'm tired, I wake up every morning with some sort of pain now, almost without fail, I'm stressed out and little things are my fault. Everything just piles up and nothing changes. No matter how many times someone brings it up at a meeting, no matter how many bad days we have back there, no one seems to learn not to do that mistake again, and when somethin finally does happen, like me gettin help to clean, it doesn't last. By the next work week it all goes back to how it was. I'm constantly the only one who cleans, they dump more responsibilities on me and get mad when it takes me longer to finish everythin or I forget somethin. Like, idk maybe if I had help, I wouldn't be takin so long. The girls upfront will ***** about needing help and expect me to drop what I'm doing, but when I need help it's crickets.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2022)

my teeth hurt so ****in bad lmao


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 27, 2022)

I have a lot of things on my mind I'd like to vent about but I'm too tired I think I only got three hours of sleep last night
I'm at my physically and mentally weakest again right now
nothing I can do about it so...


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 28, 2022)

Someone is actually trying to wash their clothes in that broken washer?? It’s broken. 

Also, I wish it would get fixed. It normally doesn’t take this long. I don’t know what the holdup is.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2022)

feeling chilly so i hope i dont get sick, would be nice


----------



## oak (Jul 28, 2022)

The vet said to keep my rabbits abscess open for at least 5 days so it could drain. Details in the spoiler.


Spoiler



Well last night me and my partner noticed the opening was clogged with hair so my partner picked it off and we had to flush it with brown alcohol stuff. It was so gross and a big chunk of puss came out of my rabbits face. Luckily he goes back for another check up soon and the skin is still pink and not red hot. Heal my bun son, heal!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 28, 2022)

I am sick of my parents punishing me for the smallest things. I got in trouble because I had to go get a pack of bagels from the freezer and I couldn't find any. I guess I didn't look properly because my dad was able to find some, but he accuses me of "pretending I didn't find any and faked it the whole time". Ugh. So basically a pack of bagels ruined my day.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 28, 2022)

That washer being broken is bothering me I feel like I’m about to scream.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 28, 2022)

I am extremely nervous and stressed thanks to my dad. I tried listening to music to relax a bit, but the song I chose isn't really helping. Ah yes, the Swordplay Showdown theme --- The song that amplifies the stress I felt while playing the game. I need to calm down, my anxiety level is through the roof right now.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 28, 2022)

oak said:


> -snip-


I have my fingers crossed for you Theodore will heal soon! 

-
Oh goodie now my stomach stops feeling like it got stabbed and now my head starts feeling like someone slammed it with a hammer
this will be fun


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 28, 2022)

Some of my coworkers suck at listening and it’s really irritating, like I try to say something and they just completely ignore me or talk over me. It’s kinda rude


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2022)

nothing like sitting around a group of people to remind me that I am in fact autistic and I suck *** at socializing bc my stupid autistic brain only makes words when it wants to


----------



## Soigne (Jul 28, 2022)

trying to find an internship for next summer


----------



## Neb (Jul 28, 2022)

I accidentally cut my thumb and it hurts to use. So much for playing video games today…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2022)

canker sore on my top lip 

also one of my teeth is still kinda aching from yesterday, it was actually the best looking tooth out of the three so idk why it hurts still.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2022)

I was going to sleep but my favorite person wanted to talk and battle, so here I am an hour later. ♡ She’s okay though and her mom’s surgery went well which makes me happy. Now, I’m going to sleep.  I just hope I don’t wake up super late tomorrow.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 29, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I was going to sleep but my favorite person wanted to talk and battle, so here I am an hour later. ♡ She’s okay though and her mom’s surgery went well which makes me happy. Now, I’m going to sleep.  I just hope I don’t wake up super late tomorrow.


You sound like a very good friend though! I hope you can sleep well tonight


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 29, 2022)

What is sleep  I don't know her anymore
I  am soooo tired


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 29, 2022)

I bought "The Subtle Art of Not Giving a ****" on a whim because I heard about it long ago and thought it was good. I'm only one chapter in and it's alright, I can definitely relate to a lot of what the author said (stuff about not trying to force positivity all the time and to not care about the very minor things in life), but I saw a lot of reviews that say it just goes downhill after like the third or fourth chapter. There are also parts that are pretty sexist which make me feel uncomfortable. Now I feel bad because I paid $16 for this and I guess I wish I bought a better book instead with $16.

There's this book on depression by a journalist with a really catchy name (don't wanna say it because the title itself might be against the rules). Desperately wish I bought that instead.

Well, whatever. I'll try to find a more interesting self-help book around the house. Maybe my dad has one stashed away somewhere.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 29, 2022)

Spoiler



Today is my mom's birthday, but I won't be able to celebrate it. I haven't seen her or heard from her since January, and today seems to be indifferent.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 29, 2022)

sometimes, i feel so... unaccomplished. like, compared to my other peers, i feel like i've done nothing cool in my life.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 29, 2022)

Spoiler: Did I Get Scammed?



I preordered a book on March 18th of this year and it was supposed to SHIP in late June of 2022 AT LATEST. Its already July 29th and my mother says she hasnt even gotten a confirmed shipping date or ORDER CONFIRMATION EMAIL YET THEY TOOK THE MONEY OUT OF HER ACCOUNT SO LONG AGO.... It was a book from my favorite YouTuber and I got excited to check the mail and count down the days for MONTHS and it still hasnt arrived... I think I should get a refund. I saved up my money and everything. I still watch her videos every Friday but I wish my book would get here. If it doesnt I will be sad  Have I been scammed?? I saved up 35 dollars and I am just.. AIUDGAUIDG ANGIE ANGIE ANGRYRYYY  The timeline on the website hasnt even been updated... IM NOT THE ONLY ONE COMPLAINING TOO  Everyone responding to her original announcement of the book on her Facebook have been just like me complaining about how long its been!!! She HAS to see these but the only things she has said in one of her videos is just that there has been a little delay like... WHAT GIRL???? (By the way it was a Moriah Elizabeth Yearbook)


----------



## oak (Jul 29, 2022)

I told my landlord days ago that the shower is broken and he still hasn't sent anyone to fix it. Have mercy on me good sir, we are in the middle of a heatwave and my armpits are in dire need of a shower.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm starting to realize I struggle with being consistent either in my part-time job or my side work towards becoming a freelancer and I even fear this might probably affect future relationships. Working on social medias to create something be it either digital art, video game commenting, 3D modeling or singing has been a struggle since I need to be consistent for youtube for example to recommend me and since I'm tackling and learning so many different things it takes long to post and for the algorith is not enough.
I like to switch between different subjects as I get bored if I stick to one for long but the internet and even society isn't build for that at least when you are starting. I have been brainstorming plans to be the most consistent I can be but as I was planning I realize it is going to take a while for the plan to come to fruition as I need to draw a few things before I can come back to youtube again and it frustastes me.
This last year I have been more productive that I was before but I'm near my 30s and still struggle to find a proper path in life and be independant. I realize it is no fault of mine as I am still recovering from trauma that keeps lurking in from time to time but then I compare myself to others and people younger than me and feel ashamed of myself. I compare myself to my younger sister who seems like she has more control over her life and I feel like a failure of a big sister. I feel like a failure to my parents and want to prove myself sooner rather than later. The fact that everything I do takes time frustates me and that even includes days when I need to take a breaks from overworking.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 29, 2022)

Saying my name for a restaurant order suddenly is making me very dysphoric. Think I should start saying the name I want to be called from now on.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2022)

There was a YouTuber that I used to watch frequently. He does a lot of live streams. I took a bit of a break and stumbled across the channel again. I came back to a livestream, and it just doesn’t seem as genuine, I guess? I used to participate in live streams all the time. Now, when I participate, it just seems a bunch of comments get overlooked. I think I was drawn to the channel for the engagement. Now, I’m just not feeling it.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 29, 2022)

Spoiler: ...



Really unhealthy having this mindset all the time
I can never stop stressing about my gender dysphoria, body image, graduating high school, getting a job, being financially secure and being able to move out of this house that feels more like prison 
all the time I stress about this crap I need to stop


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2022)

I’ve been getting a lot of messages lately from people on Ebay that didn’t purchase an item but they’ll pretend to be the person who did right after it sells. I’ve really had to watch because they’d ask me to only send one item in the lot, or just pretending to be the person who bought it. It’s weird because I’m not a new seller, and my account was made in 2011 (it was just a buyer account at _that_ time). I’m just confused why there are so many of these accounts that are clearly trying to scam or screw with people. Those new accounts are usually only a day-week old.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm so fed up of feeling anxious and not sleeping because of this alongside the fact it's still warm, this summer really is giving all it's got and I am so done with it.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 30, 2022)

People asking you for advice and getting mad when you tell them your opinion. Or people who say they are your friend but clearly don’t trust you even though they say they do. They question everything you do… Some people just don’t want to change, I guess, and I was stupid to think they would. My crush is driving me insane.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 30, 2022)

Spoiler: q



You know what, cliques are okay. But what annoys me are cliques that do a good job of alienating you no matter how much you try to talk to them. Like I get it, I’m not part of your group, but would it kill you to at least acknowledge my (or other’s) efforts in trying to spark a conversation for _everyone_ to join in? I love interacting with people I play with, even if it’s different people every time, but I always feel bad for anyone who feels left out because I know how that’s like. And who knows, anyone not part of the ‘clique’ can be someone’s future good friend!

I don’t know. I hate the concept of alienation a lot. And I hate the feeling that no matter how much I try to talk to the same people, they make me feel like an outsider so much.

I don’t know why I care a lot. I know I shouldn’t, but seeing the same people in the same space as me just triggers my emotions.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2022)

^ as an autistic person I know the concept and feeling of alienation all too well 




Spoiler: tw, ptsd/death



ever since our cat Xander died I've been terrified whenever I see one of our cats (or my dog) sleeping and they aren't responsive when I nudge them. my kitten Miko was sleeping by my feet and when I moved I accidentally bumped her with my foot but she didn't get up or move so my immediate instinct was "oh god is she still alive?" she is okay, thank goodness. but the fact that Xander passed so quickly and unexpectedly, and that I was the one who found him like that, has just really messed me up.

it's also made my anxiety so much worse. every day I think to myself "I could literally just die at any moment without explanation". I worry about losing my animals and my mom every single day. it's a never ending torture. 

it's honestly really made me question my mere existence, and made me realize that there's a whole future out there that I'll never get to experience. my time here is so limited. I also feel like my persistent depression is making me waste that limited time.

idk everything is so difficult to comprehend. all I can really do is distract myself from it.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 30, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You care because you have a good heart. Be proud of that...they're hard to find these days.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 30, 2022)

I fell down the stairs (kind of). I was running and missed a step, more like. Thankfully it was only on the last three steps and I only hurt my foot, even though I landed pretty hard on my side. I gotta be more careful, though.


----------



## oak (Jul 30, 2022)

It's too hot to go to Vancouver Pride tomorrow which sucks cause all my friends are going. Plus I haven't gone to the parade since before covid in 2019 but the heat makes me break out in rashes and I get a lil cranky so it's best just to stay home this year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2022)

Spoiler: ;;



been sleeping most of the day. I just don't have the energy to do anything. I feel like I have the flu without actually having the physical symptoms. there was a lgbt+ potluck today at 3pm and I didn't get to go bc I've been sleeping so much today.

lately my off days aren't just off days where I feel a little down and need to relax. they feel like my depression is coming back full throttle and has run me over with a truck. at this point I'm just trying to survive, doing the bare minimum.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 30, 2022)

I got bit by a bunch of mosquitoes all over my legs it's making it so hard to sleep


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 30, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: q
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: upd8



Just wanted to update on this because I feel a lot better. Admin/Owner told these people off for being gatekeep-y as hell because she wanted an inclusive environment for everyone. It’s kind of nice to see someone else share the same perspective as I do, because I was losing my mind whether my emotions were valid or I was overreacting. Admin even said “You guys are acting like middle schoolers,” which was funny because I said a very similar thing about those people when I was ranting to my best friend yesterday. Maybe these people are actual children, idk, but I’m glad they were told off regardless. Personally, my friends and I grew out of ‘cliques’ and share the same feelings of wanting to be as inclusive as possible to anyone who wanted to chime in. Like sure, we have a friend group and all, but all of us love talking to other people.

Anyway, hoping these either take their gatekeep-y selves to private servers or just stop making their clique their personality.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 31, 2022)

The washer is still not fixed. I don’t know why it’s taking so long and I don’t know why there have been towels sitting inside of it for three whole days? It’s broken. Why are people _still_ trying to use it? There is a note on it stating that it is broken. At least it also states that it’s been worked on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm too exhausted to get up and do anything without just wanting to go back to bed, but I have too much energy to take a nap. I could eat smth to help me stay awake but i just ate not long ago and I would feel guilty even if i just had a snack. idk what to do lol


also my stuff is coming in the mail tomorrow and I'm so impatient >__>


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 31, 2022)

My entire body from moving stuff all morning.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 31, 2022)

I’m just tired, but I have some things to do before sleeping.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 31, 2022)

Every time this becomes a problem. My parents say to choose somethin to eat, I make a choice, and it's the wrong choice because 'it's too far' 'it's too busy' 'why would you choose that' like then tell me if something is off limits! Don't get mad when you offer the choice of takeout then get mad when I choose takeout! You said I could! I will always choose takeout over whatever we have lying around!

This has happened the past 3 times they've asked my sis or I to choose a place to eat dinner. I'd rather just not have the choice at all if my choice is always going to be wrong and it's always going to cause a problem. Then one time I brought it up that why give us the choice of they are just going to say no and ofcourse they got mad.

It doesn't help that my dad got mad for no reason and curses at me when one it's not my fault sis isn't cooperating and two he makes assumptions that I expect him to drop what he's doing so he can go pickup the food. I never ****in said ANYTHIN like that, I didn't even say what the place was yet!

I go out there to tell him what choice I made and he starts going off about what pot to use to cook the pasta in like. He's already making assumptions before I can even speak, then makes more assumptions thinking I expect him to drop everything. When have I ever done that? He instantly assumes I'm doing somethin rude.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 31, 2022)

Spoiler: how many times do i have to tell you old woman



Edited the rant out bc I thought things would be better but apparently not.

Summar context: Mom's bad at explaining what she really wants. Last week she asked if I wanted to come with them on a trip, I said I couldn't because I had other plans with my bf (5 year anniv), she said that's okay. Now she's changed her mind and is gaslighting me in so many ways possible for me and my bf to move our plans that were _just_ reserved this morning, and she's telling me I don't love them as a family, oh woe is them, etc. etc. Bf said he'll try to move our reservation instead. Told mom this but she's angry at this point; she said she won't book me a flight anymore and doesn't want me to come. Okay, guess both of the plans I had for those specific days are gone. Time to rot in my room.


----------



## BakaRina (Aug 1, 2022)

I got callus on the side of my feet and it's annoying to feel them bother me once in a while. 

Managed to screw myself by deleting a save state on a game I was playing and now I've got to play the game again to where I was again. At least I can restart and try to get good stats on my characters once more. Yay me..


----------



## Neb (Aug 1, 2022)

I signed up for an activist program last week because I felt pressured not to say no and I regret it. Activist work is amazing, but I have too much on my plate to do it right now. They also send too many update phone calls throughout the day. Today I ended up sleeping through an orientation and I’m worried they’ll make another call about me missing it. I don’t know how to tell them I’ll come in the next time they do one.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 1, 2022)

sorry so many things happened today and an online stranger had to be the cherry on top. at least i was done crying like an hour ago (over something else, not the stranger)



Spoiler: i like introspections



A bit of an introspection, but whenever I meet mean-spirited strangers, I get mad for a little and then think to myself, ”This is the kind of person I don’t want to be as I grow older.” It really helps me find peace in myself and veers my emotions away from these mean people and towards my own self-growth. I owe nothing to these strangers the same way they owe nothing to me, so I’m not going to let what they did or said ruin my day.

Obviously, this only applies to cases where I know I did nothing wrong. I just wanted to word what I was feeling, because I was a little upset over what a total stranger said to me and my friend online. If something harmless peeves me, I’m not about to ruin that person’s day by telling them to just shut up.  It’s literally harmless, so what right do I have to tell them to stop?


----------



## Beanz (Aug 1, 2022)

i hate summer reading  why do schools do this? what am i going to do, forget how to read over our break? i hate the book im reading, it’s so boring and i don’t understand it. i hate books in general.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 1, 2022)

mad @ myself bc I forgot the deadline for finishing art for the secret santa thing was LITERALLY 2 days ago and I'm just now realizing this, I'm such a dummy 
hopefully I can start and finish an art piece today, some days I have that kind of mental focus but bc I worked today it isn't really one of those days. I'll still do as much as I can.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 1, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> mad @ myself bc I forgot the deadline for finishing art for the secret santa thing was LITERALLY 2 days ago and I'm just now realizing this, I'm such a dummy
> hopefully I can start and finish an art piece today, some days I have that kind of mental focus but bc I worked today it isn't really one of those days. I'll still do as much as I can.


Yeah, I had a lot going on during the secret santa thing and I thought I was going to have to opt out, but I managed to set time aside. I would have felt bad, lol.


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2022)

My mate died last night. Fire. He was in a wheelchair. He had no chance.

Third death of someone dear to me in six weeks.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 1, 2022)

I just want to disappear...
I don't want to wait two and a half more years till I'm done with this ****


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 1, 2022)

1. I want to catapult my sinuses in to the sun
2. They're finally constructing the units closest to our window in the lot next to our place. The building looks like it will literally be no more than 25 feet from our window. Goodbye, view. And goodbye ever opening the blinds again, I have the worst anxiety about feeling like I'm being watched. I really miss all the trees and the birds that used to be in that huge lot. Soooooooooo depressing


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 2, 2022)

Chris said:


> My mate died last night. Fire. He was in a wheelchair. He had no chance.
> 
> Third death of someone dear to me in six weeks.


I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Anxiety as always is taking its toll on me alongside the fact more hot weather is on the way next week... yay.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 2, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i hate summer reading  why do schools do this? what am i going to do, forget how to read over our break? i hate the book im reading, it’s so boring and i don’t understand it. i hate books in general.


Isn't Summer reading optional?  If not, I am seriously beginning to question the school system...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2022)

woken up at 3am, don't know what woke me up but omg my tooth hurts so much. it didn't start hurting until I got this filling put in. now I'm terrified that I might have to get a root canal, and i took ibuprofen but it still hurts a lot. so I'm having a hard time going back to sleep.




Shawna said:


> Isn't Summer reading optional?  If not, I am seriously beginning to question the school system...


idk how it works elsewhere but at my old high school summer reading was reserved for the honors classes. I took honors eng my sophomore and junior year so I had to do summer reading both years. I wouldn't doubt that there are regular English classes that make people do summer reading tho, school is stupid.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 2, 2022)

Spoiler: TW



I had a pretty gruesome and notably bloody part in my dream, which I'm not gonna describe for the sake of anyone having to imagine it. But let's just say that it happened right near the end before I woke up, so now I can't stop thinking about it. I don't understand why I dreamed about it in the first place, because it had no correlation to what I was dreaming about before it happened. So yeah, that's a great start to my morning...


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 2, 2022)

nvm im ok now


----------



## Beanz (Aug 2, 2022)

@Shawna (sorry i can’t quote you, i messed it up somehow when trying to)

no it’s not, well i don’t go to public school so that’s probably why they’re forcing us. whenever i’ve had summer reading it’s always been required to do. the only time i didn’t have summer reading was last year, that was probably bc of covid and they were trying to figure out other stuff. plus im in honors english but even my brother, who goes to the same school as me, has to do reading and he’s not in it.


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 2, 2022)

every time i decide to take responsibility for myself and plan something out to a freakin T, something ALWAYS comes up and RUINS IT! am i cursed or something? why do i even bother anymore?


----------



## oddbear (Aug 2, 2022)

my nose will not stop running :,)
also, my dad accidentally called me it yesterday and it made me upset for a while. i know he supports me but it kinda hurts that the first person who said something like that to me was my dad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2022)

why are the people who proudly wear "let's go brandon" hats/shirts also the most repulsive lol

edit: to clarify I'm not trying to be rude or generalize but I've never seen/met a pleasant person who supported this kinda stuff.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 2, 2022)

I spoke with my psychologist yesterday. I really really really need friends irl huh? Online isn’t cutting it so much. But I really really never get opportunity to go out.

Waiting two weeks to see her again. She holds the best conversations with me. I don’t know how I can explain ny intellectual approach to anyone, I don’t feel I have conversations where I share IDEAS with people. What does the art we consume mean to us? What do pieces of that art represent and what did we learn from it? If we made art what would its theme be and what would we do? What are our stories in life and what are we really learning? Bouncing ideas and philosophy off one another. I don’t have it in my life after that one guy cut me out and I thought he got it (which was a farce, and he was awful to me in the end, but it feels like I lost part of myself then). I give but not receive it.

I tried to lead by example with my closer friends but I can’t deal anymore. I don’t feel anyone picked up what I was putting down and I was pretty open about feeling it was missing. Took a break from my main server.

And anyone I “grew up with” they‘re all gone except for one guy I honestly never even hear from anymore. Nobody from even four years ago is still around in my life so I always have to recount and explain and I know people won’t be as invested and we don’t have that mutual bond from time or going through certain hardship together. I have trauma over things nobody was there for, hell, this “friend” I keep missing and mentioning my other friends knew, but none of them realise how it hits me. Nobody knows what to do with me even when they try to give advice, when I just want vindication that some things suck I always get “have you tried this or that” like nobody can even see how hard I’ve tried. That feels awful. I know I made mistakes but I want off this ride, this lack of positive affirmation and finding what I want in life makes me not want to do anything. When I do something “good” it’s just meaningful to other people instead and I feel lonely doing the things I actually care about.

Saying this on a public forum is a lot but I wonder if I should even be in a relationship. But since that “friend” gave me a taste of that intellectual conversation and I used to be attracted and feel passionate toward him (absolutely before he revealed his age/how he really was, now it’s like that person never actually existed, another imaginary friend) I feel unsatisfied knowing I’m missing something so important to me, even though my partner very strongly feels for me. Some people say they get sad when their crush doesn‘t feel the same and things y’know, but for me it’s just been the opposite way in my relationships where they liked me disproportionately more. I never truly developed and understood my feelings before this “friend” and that turned out to be a mess.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 2, 2022)

The director at work is really pushing all of her employees into the ground. Not a single person at work is happy anymore. Three of us are looking for new jobs. I can't take being treated like I'm nothing anymore.


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 2, 2022)

Monkeypox has officially landed in my county. A small rural county with nothing going on.

Be careful everyone.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 3, 2022)

I need to sleep, for real. It’s a little late, but at least I am relaxed.

The washer still isn’t fixed. I don’t know what’s wrong with it or why it’s taking so long to get fixed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2022)

woke up at 4am to a bad toothache yet again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> woke up at 4am to a bad toothache yet again


update on this, so I went back to the dentist today bc I was feeling something stuck in my teeth that would not come out. apparently it's an extra part of the filling, it's one of the teeth I had done about a week ago. I think that's what's been causing my pain.

so now I have to get poked _again_ so they can go in and fix it 

edit: i didn't have to get poked thank goodness, and they fixed it. hopefully the pain stops now.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 3, 2022)

I hate how my brother criticizes me for what and how much I eat. My Docter literally told me that all of my life I have been in the healthy weight so unless I gain an extra 35 pounds some how...... I am a perfectly healthy person. Just let me eat my Marshmallows  
(he always makes me feel so sad and self conscious. I miss how we used to be so close, now all he does it criticize everything about me and I cry all the time because of it. He KNOWS 100% that I feel like im fatter yet everyone in my life and doctor says I am fine but he makes me sad)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2022)

so I'm feeling conflicted abt my friendship w the person I met about a month ago. I really like him and I've already expressed that but now I'm second guessing myself bc he doesn't ever message me first or just message me out of the blue. I get that he's busy but I think abt him a lot and I get the impression that he doesn't think about me much.

idk I definitely want to stay friends but I want to be in a relationship w someone who's gonna put the same amount of effort in. maybe I should talk to him idk. maybe there's something about him I'm not aware of.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I'm feeling conflicted abt my friendship w the person I met about a month ago. I really like him and I've already expressed that but now I'm second guessing myself bc he doesn't ever message me first or just message me out of the blue. I get that he's busy but I think abt him a lot and I get the impression that he doesn't think about me much.
> 
> idk I definitely want to stay friends but I want to be in a relationship w someone who's gonna put the same amount of effort in. maybe I should talk to him idk. maybe there's something about him I'm not aware of.


Communication is very important in any friendship or relationship, and in general. My first impression was that maybe he’s aware that you like him and he doesn’t want to give you the wrong idea. Another scenario is that he is unsure of his feelings for you so he’s pulling back to give him time to think. Those are just my thoughts. It could be anything, but it’s not good to jump to conclusions. I think you should talk to him, but maybe not mention your feelings. It might be a lot all at once.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 3, 2022)

A dog bit me at work right at the end of my day.

This wouldn't have happened if the groomer walked their own damn dog instead of me. She could have atleast warned me that the dog bites. When I told my second boss she just said 'yeah the dogs a *****' like gee thanks! Don't ask if I'm okay or somethin. When someone gets bit I don't say some jerk thing like 'well yeah that's bound to happen', I ask if they're okay and go get the povine to put on the bite if the dog broke skin. Not a single person warned me that the dog bites! Not the bather, groomer or anyone else who had to deal with the dog today. And it's not like they don't know. If the second boss knew then so did others. She didn't bite me when I was drying her off, nor did she bite me the FIRST time I put her in the crate, so I had no reason to think she would clamp down on me.

The groomers have really been ****in me off lately with not walking their dogs or not putting the diaper on one who can't control his bladder and pees whenever. Like yesterday, the groomer, who I already had a problem with her not walking a dog, didn't put the diaper on one old man who's incontinent. When his mom came to pick him up, we saw he was COVERED in pee. ALL over his stomach, all legs and the chuck was soaked. I have never picked up a chuck so soaking wet with so much pee before. And ofcourse, I'M the one who has to rebathe and re-dry him! All while the mom is waiting for him. Then, the damn groomer didn't put his gear (collar and leash) on the crate, so the mom had to ask me for his gear, I look like an idiot asking who even groomed the dog and someone else went in the back to get his stuff off his number. Yet every Saturday meeting we keep having to say somethin about the gear being near the dog, cause for some reason people consistently can't do somethin simple.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2022)

having that problem again where I feel kinda hungry but I really don't want to eat anything. just thinking about eating makes me feel sick for some reason.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 3, 2022)

Edit: Sick

And sick of feeling sick


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2022)

Ofc I’m sick on my vacation. I knew it would happen because just my ****ing luck, huh???


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 3, 2022)

Forgot to alarm. I was supposed to study for the driving test later, but I guess nevermind then. I haven't had breakfast either.

I know this is all necessary for a driver's license, but I can't believe this all costs upwards $160. I wish I registered before they changed the requirements for a DL.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 3, 2022)

Small bother, but...


Spoiler



I am so bad at Wii Sports Baseball, it's not even funny. Decided to play a match and literally everything went wrong, including me getting Mercy Rule'd in the first inning. In other words, I lost the game before it was even over. It'll take me forever to get to Sakura at this rate, let alone beat her.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 3, 2022)

My grandma sent me a picture of me and my mother from when I was around three years old, I believe. She captioned it “back when your mother was still somewhat of a mother.” As true as that is, it makes me think. I’ve been basically with my dad since I started kindergarten.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 4, 2022)

nvm I change my mind


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 4, 2022)

My step-mom woke me up early in the morning to take out the puppies. She actually asked me politely for once, and I was already half-awake by then, so I shouldn't be that mad about it - But I am.
I also left the doors wide open without even realizing it and my dog almost ran outside. I got so scared when I saw her through the window, bolting for the door. I had to stop what I was doing and close the doors before it was too late.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 4, 2022)

Why do some people think you should stop liking fictional characters as you get older? I’ve read so many comments about how they think liking characters from games or animes or cartoons automatically makes someone “immature” especially if they’re older. Just because you age doesn’t mean there’s an age-restriction to what you should like; let people enjoy things as long as they’re not harming anyone. Idk why that’s so hard to stomach.  You’re not the bigger person if you don’t like fiction, lol. Stop gatekeeping older people from consuming different forms of media or entertainment.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Why do some people think you should stop liking fictional characters as you get older? I’ve read so many comments about how they think liking characters from games or animes or cartoons automatically makes someone “immature” especially if they’re older. Just because you age doesn’t mean there’s an age-restriction to what you should like; let people enjoy things as long as they’re not harming anyone. Idk why that’s so hard to stomach.  You’re not the bigger person if you don’t like fiction, lol. Stop gatekeeping older people from consuming different forms of media or entertainment.


 I literally don't get people like this, who honestly cares what someone likes? as long as it's not hurting anyone there's no need to call them out for "being too old". it's honestly really rude when people say stuff like that


----------



## azurill (Aug 4, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Why do some people think you should stop liking fictional characters as you get older? I’ve read so many comments about how they think liking characters from games or animes or cartoons automatically makes someone “immature” especially if they’re older. Just because you age doesn’t mean there’s an age-restriction to what you should like; let people enjoy things as long as they’re not harming anyone. Idk why that’s so hard to stomach.  You’re not the bigger person if you don’t like fiction, lol. Stop gatekeeping older people from consuming different forms of media or entertainment.


This is something I have never understand. If it makes people happy and not hurting anyone leave them alone. I have had this happen many times with some of the books I read and video games. According to one of my aunts once I person gets to a certain age they should stop playing video games since they are for kids.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 4, 2022)

Someone I used to go to school with said that he was too old for Pokémon. He was 10 years old when he made that comment??


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 4, 2022)

Spoiler: bleh



I've wanted to post in here for a few days now, but I've struggled to figure out what I want to say plus what I'd actually let myself say.

I'll just say I'm feeling very alone and insignificant and leave it at that.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 4, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Why do some people think you should stop liking fictional characters as you get older? I’ve read so many comments about how they think liking characters from games or animes or cartoons automatically makes someone “immature” especially if they’re older. Just because you age doesn’t mean there’s an age-restriction to what you should like; let people enjoy things as long as they’re not harming anyone. Idk why that’s so hard to stomach.  You’re not the bigger person if you don’t like fiction, lol. Stop gatekeeping older people from consuming different forms of media or entertainment.


I think it’s sickening that there is people in this world that belief stuff like this. Adults can like the same things children like ;-;


----------



## Dim (Aug 4, 2022)

Spoiler



Had to say goodbye to my beloved dog Bella today. I had her for over 15 years. It hurts. She will always be family and I’ll never forget her!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2022)

sinus headache  

also my SO had to go to work and the place he works at really sucks, wish I could help him get out of there  he deserves nothing less than to be treated with respect and care.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 4, 2022)

azurill said:


> According to one of my aunts once I person gets to a certain age they should stop playing video games since they are for kids.


This is such a toxic mindset  Honestly, don’t pay them any attention. I’m part of a girl gamers group with a lot of women older than me who all share the same love for video games, it’s a really nice community and no one shames anyone for whatever games they play. Some of these women also play games with their kids which is a good form of bonding and past time.

I read a quote the other day that really hit home: “There’s only so much joy in the world, so don’t take it away from others.”


----------



## azurill (Aug 4, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> This is such a toxic mindset  Honestly, don’t pay them any attention. I’m part of a girl gamers group with a lot of women older than me who all share the same love for video games, it’s a really nice community and no one shames anyone for whatever games they play. Some of these women also play games with their kids which is a good form of bonding and past time.
> 
> I read a quote the other day that really hit home: “There’s only so much joy in the world, so don’t take it away from others.”


It did bother me for a bit but decided not to let others take my joy. That quote is right . People find joy in different things. I think it was more because she didn’t understand them so she thought they were a waste of time for adults.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2022)

I specifically avoid things that make me happy because of my dad's negativity towards me. There are a lot of examples, but this is something that just happened today. I finally got my own apartment and I want to fill it with things I like. He asked me about what kind of paintings I want to put up to decorate, and I searched around online for a bit until I found a print set of a series of cats and plants that I liked a lot! I showed it to him and he BLEW UP at me, saying it's too juvenile and vibes "cat lady"??  I tried arguing with him, but it didn't get anywhere. I was so excited when I saw it at first, and now I just feel defeated. There's also another artist I love who sells whimsical prints featuring cats, witches, plants, birds. Like literally exactly my aesthetic, but after this whole interaction I know that will be shut down even harder. I thought getting a new place would allow me to break free of him, but I feel like I'm still constantly judged and I'm just not allowed to be myself? It's so ridiculous because I'm almost 30 years old lol?? There's nothing stopping me from just ordering the dang prints and putting them up myself and not care what anyone will say about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2022)

I feel bad. I've only known my SO for like a day but we have a great deal of love for each other. but I see so many people online saying that love at first sight isn't genuine. I do feel like I want to give this relationship some time, but my SO proves time and time again that he genuinely really likes me and actually messages me out of the blue just to say hi or whatever. idk I know this just started and I feel bad that we're already at this point. is my suspicion correct? or is it okay that we're both infatuated with each other, even if it takes time for true love to develop?

idk I'm feeling so confused abt all of this bc I've never been in a relationship before.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


Maybe you’re just overthinking things? You can’t compare other peoples’ experience to your own. I think since you’ve only known him for a day, you should just take things slow. If things seem to be going well, no need to second guess everything, right?


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I feel bad. I've only known my SO for like a day but we have a great deal of love for each other. but I see so many people online saying that love at first sight isn't genuine. I do feel like I want to give this relationship some time, but my SO proves time and time again that he genuinely really likes me and actually messages me out of the blue just to say hi or whatever. idk I know this just started and I feel bad that we're already at this point. is my suspicion correct? or is it okay that we're both infatuated with each other, even if it takes time for true love to develop?
> 
> idk I'm feeling so confused abt all of this bc I've never been in a relationship before.


I’m not any relationship guru but I have been in previous relationships and am very happy with my current (5-year anniv soon!), so take what you will of my reply, I guess.

Honestly, understanding what love is for you takes a lot of experience. It took me a long time to figure out how to maneuver in a relationship, how to talk to my partner, how to deal with relationship problems, all those stuff. It’s overwhelming at first, but honestly I don’t think you need to worry too much, just play your relationship by ear. You should listen to how you feel first and foremost, and you should be open to consulting your partner regarding what you both feel about the relationship. I think the key to a healthy relationship is good communication and just being open-minded; if you’re unsure of something, or want to know how your partner feels, it’s best to ask them first. My boyfriend and I have been holding each other’s hand throughout our relationship, and I couldn’t be happier being with someone who values my opinion just as much as they value their own opinion.

Also, the first love thing isn’t always true. I have two close friends who are still together with their very first S/O whom they met when they were like 14/15, highschool sweethearts and all that. We’re all 20+ in the group now and those two couples are still going strong.

I hope things are going well with your S/O!


----------



## Neb (Aug 5, 2022)

I just stayed up all night because I couldn’t pry myself from my computer. Plus my sleep schedule was already terrible to begin with. Lovely.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 5, 2022)

Everyday is some new ** I gotta deal with at work

If the dogs nails were already done, maybe tell me that before I go to do them. Also, the dogs nails weren't done short enough cause if *I*, the inexperienced person who tends not clip enough off of a dogs nails, can still clip parts off *and* did a du claw, somethin hard, then clearly they did not clip enough off nor did they do the du claws.

Then my boss made a passive-aggressive comment how one dog that needs to be done by 1 is getting dried off yet the other dog for 11, the dog at my station, isn't getting dry. I'm busy at the moment! You were the one who let a new dog in on a day we were short staffed! I had to help the receptionist up front, dropping what I was doing cause apparently no one up front has god damn legs to go help her.

I'm so sick of this constant hypocrisy that I get, not just for this but multiple situations!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2022)

like, idc about queen b but did someone actually ask a cerebral palsy person if they were offended by that word? lol.


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 5, 2022)

why do i always get so sick constantly for no reason. 

my grandpa is dead.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 5, 2022)

I genuinely feel more defeated by playing Xenoblade 3. I really enjoy parts of it but this is a stark reminder of why I hate RPGs. It’s exhausting to sink 100 hours into one game simply to get through the campaign and I keep thinking about listening to music albums and how much else I could do in 100 hours. Listening to music, no interaction, no movie with it, just thinking and feeling and hearing it gives me so much more than I’ve gotten from playing through any game in this genre (other than playing Pokémon in my childhood, you can’t compare much to THAT level of nostalgia). A one hour album gives me so much more wonder.

It makes me sad because of those bits I enjoy. Under here is probably a string of great concepts I just want in a way more compressed format (… concise is probably the better word?), and I seriously don’t buy that any story needs to be a 100-hour experience, so good for the people who can enjoy it.

I feel like being unhappy is my own fault to some degree, but trying to focus on the parts I like to enjoy it as much as I want would be forcing it. Besides, I’ve been through enough garbage in the last two months. At least I gave an RPG a chance again. I’ll beat the game and pass it onto my partner. My partner will send me SMTV. Hopefully I can enjoy that unequivocally. I swear Superstar Saga feels like the only RPG I like anymore. Actually Persona 4 also exists (I have not played 5).


----------



## Dim (Aug 5, 2022)

Just tested positive for covid. For real, fml


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 5, 2022)

Got some pretty bad scratches on my hand + arm from the puppies. It looks like I got mauled by a cat! As cute as the puppies are, they tend to scratch me a lot and they also have a pretty powerful bite. I gotta be more careful around them.


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 5, 2022)

i just learnt that asthma can come back again when you get older


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2022)

Deleted.  Just needed to cry for a bit.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 6, 2022)

TW: mention of death.



Spoiler



Last year a friend of mine died. He was a great guy. I don’t want to dredge that up here. But I just wanted to say since there have been scares where I thought certain online friends might die. Well right now I think one might have actually passed. I have no mutual friends to know for sure. I feel empty and sad. I don’t even really want to say more. I just wanted to toss this in a void.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 6, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> i just learnt that asthma can come back again when you get older


Yeah I learned that when I turned 19 I was pretty sad when I found that out 

I had a really bad asthma attack in the shops today and left my inhaler at home so I had my sister run to a chemist to buy me one fml


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 6, 2022)

I had my island toured the other day by a Twitch streamer and I was so happy. The work I put into my island was finally recognized. Now I regret it because 3 days later someone stole my idea and claimed it as their own on *this reddit post*. Here is proof of my original house design:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2022)

my poor baby miko has roundworms again so I had to drive to the vet to get her medicine. I got the second dose for two weeks from now as well so hopefully that gets rid of it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 6, 2022)

Tired of most things simply not working out, repeatedly.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 6, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I had my island toured the other day by a Twitch streamer and I was so happy. The work I put into my island was finally recognized. Now I regret it because 3 days later someone stole my idea and claimed it as their own on *this reddit post*. Here is proof of my original house design:


Did they just screenshot your image? Or they recreated it?

Either way, you can call malarkey on it by showing the stream clip and then recording your own game/home. It's really sad how clout has made people so pathetic that a few likes will turn them into garbage people.

It's like that one dude who posted the position of the Ukrainian soldiers hiding in schools for his up-poots and in turn ended up getting people killed because Russians found and bombed them. People suck. I just don't get how a bunch of random people around the world who have no significance to your life can make you do such pathetic things.


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I had my island toured the other day by a Twitch streamer and I was so happy. The work I put into my island was finally recognized. Now I regret it because 3 days later someone stole my idea and claimed it as their own on *this reddit post*. Here is proof of my original house design:


This is exactly why I don’t like sharing my island or my ideas to anyone. At all.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 6, 2022)

What the heck happened to Nookazon? The site sucks so much now. 
Also kinda peeved that this trader is taking forever to get to my island. I have a time limit on my Switch (thanks to Parental Controls *eye roll*) and I don't wanna waste that time waiting for someone. Another reason to not use Nookazon, I guess. :/


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 6, 2022)

Hello yes it is too hot
~feels like 35~ ok just say it is 35 and go. I am suffocating with all this humidity  fall my beloved pls return to me


----------



## Shawna (Aug 6, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> What the heck happened to Nookazon? The site sucks so much now.
> Also kinda peeved that this trader is taking forever to get to my island. I have a time limit on my Switch (thanks to Parental Controls *eye roll*) and I don't wanna waste that time waiting for someone. Another reason to not use Nookazon, I guess. :/


Coincidentally, I just posted earlier today (in another topic) that Nookazon as a bad reputation.


----------



## vixened (Aug 6, 2022)

deleted


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Aug 6, 2022)

The dysphoria is back and worse than ever. I'm at a party in the middle of nowhere. Not only am I forced to use the women's restroom to go, there's also people who keep calling me a girl.

I just wanna go home.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 6, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> -snip-


I'm really sorry this happened to you
that really sucks it's really disgusting how they stole it and now other people on reddit are complimenting the copycat how great "their" design is and now they wanna steal it too 
why do people even do this-


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 6, 2022)

Was excited to call my mom today. My brother picked up, which was fine, but after a minute my dad very aggressively cut in with "F*** Joe Biden!! Let's Go Brandon!!" and he was being very overly confrontational about it; I swear I got freaking whiplash from it. He's not usually that blatant about it. Totally ruined the call for me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2022)

my SO hasn't been online in over 6 hours and I'm starting to worry about him 

edit: he finally texted me and he made it home safe so I'm not worried anymore


----------



## QueenCobra (Aug 6, 2022)

Rejection letters. It stings, but you know you have to deal with them. I’ve received some nice ones, though. My two favorites are one from the New Yorker when I was sixteen, (the editor was very kind and encouraging to young me) and my most recent one. In the last rejection I got, the editor said I created a “lovely atmosphere” with my descriptions. I felt softer and lighter upon reading that.  
I love writing. It’s all I see myself doing. It makes my heart beat faster and my mind more comfortable, more like me. I may not come across that way on here (it’s where I can let loose), but I get caught up in the ecstasy of creation. So much so I forget the quality, but I think I am self-aware enough not to write absolute garbage. Then again, I worry I am delusional, worthy of mockery, and just want to cry. But my passion always devours the sorrow.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 7, 2022)

I’m tired of my neighbour playing music. Bass music blasting for literal hours. It’s loud enough to shake my windows. This has gone on for three years. Nobody who can enforce anything is doing anything. It’s “technically legal”. They ruined this neighbourhood tbh.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 7, 2022)

My "waterproof" uno flip splash cards are damaged from the chlorine in the pool. Just got these on the day we went to the pool party and next day they're all damaged. Couldn't find any help to remove it. The print on my cards are slowly scrapping if you don't try to remove it on purpose. Overall they feel so bad and easy to scrape the print off. These are meant to be played in the pool mainly. 8$ wasted. Probably going to throw these out now.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2022



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> What the heck happened to Nookazon? The site sucks so much now.
> Also kinda peeved that this trader is taking forever to get to my island. I have a time limit on my Switch (thanks to Parental Controls *eye roll*) and I don't wanna waste that time waiting for someone. Another reason to not use Nookazon, I guess. :/


I'm getting lot of errors on the app. Do you know if its happening on the site too? The app was fast and always ran good but I don't know what happened.


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 8, 2022)

Spoiler: catharsis.. again!



the boy who used to bully me a lot in elementary school is STILL ripping on me 3 years later behind my back! see, it used to bother me a lot and it used to make me upset. however.. it just doesn't bother me anymore. it's actually just annoying now. if he wants to spend the rest of his days making fun of my looks, my race, my disabilities and my family then to hell with it! i honestly don't care anymore.



on a less annoyed note, the uneven side of my hair is still making me INSANE! i accidentally cut off half of my hair like 8 months ago while taking out my braids and it still looks so stupid :/, its so noticeable in photos and i HATE IT! it's so ugly.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 8, 2022)

My skin allergies are acting up for some reason. I thought they were insect bites, but by the end of last night it was a cluster of wheals on my arms and legs. They were mostly gone this morning, save for a little bit here and there on my legs. Now they're slowly coming back again.
As I'm typing this, I took an antihistamine tablet on impulse. I forgot I already took another one this morning. Whoops.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2022)

I really like the new butterfly wand but also realizing I will have like 0 time for the fair, ugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2022)

I really hate cultural appropriation

edit: I'll rephrase that, I hate when people are like "ew you shouldn't be wearing a poncho and sombrero that's so racist" but then people who actually wear those things are like "hey you look very nice". same with someone wearing a kimono and some random college student being like "hey that's a Japanese cultural thing you can't wear that" but then actually Japanese people are happy and pleased to see others embracing their culture and wearing their clothes. I get wanting to respect others' culture but I don't think people outside of that culture should be able to deem what it and is not inappropriate.


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 8, 2022)

got treated like trash by my current volunteering job, so i've kind of soft quit. my girlfriend's been trying to help me find something at cat shelters in the area, but no luck. the closest two are run out of people's homes, so they don't exactly want/need people there to care for and entertain the cats. two of the others aren't cat-exclusive, so they'd probably want me caring for dogs et al, and the other two cat-oriented shelters are 'big names' so they don't need volunteers that only care for the cats. rip. back to square one ig.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2022)

hate how every time I sit in my swing and swing in it even a little bit I start to feel nauseous. I just want to enjoy my swing time


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2022)

It is soooo hot and humid today man. Not using the fan for two minutes and I'm already sweating like mad. The humidity is making me extra tired and lazy to do anything.


----------



## skweegee (Aug 8, 2022)

..


----------



## Shawna (Aug 8, 2022)

Google is down


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 8, 2022)

a


----------



## Shawna (Aug 8, 2022)

I’m not trying to talk **** about this person, But one of my friends on Discord keeps tagging me/DMing for random stuff he makes. It’s a oer peeve that I have and they have been told to stop countless times. .-.


----------



## deana (Aug 8, 2022)

Patience with my job (my manager) is wearing thin


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2022)

I’m stressing way more than I should be about Hero’s Crossing. Who knew a forum activity could be so stressful? Writing isn’t my strong suit, but I can’t even think of a basic general idea, even after reading the entries that other people wrote. This is where my head’s at tonight.


----------



## Plume (Aug 9, 2022)

Using the telephone feels like a hostage situation, pls just let me go


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 9, 2022)

I was grounded so I missed part of the TBT Fair and I don't know what's going on 

I also keep getting nightmares about school. It happens every day and has been like that for a while - Maybe when summer vacation started, or even before that. It's usually about one of two things: Me failing my year and having to repeat it OR getting bullied by one of my ex-best friends. It's not fun in the slightest.


----------



## Franny (Aug 9, 2022)

my head hurt


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 9, 2022)

A nearby barn caught fire earlier today because of the heat and severe drought that is currently affecting the UK. Yet there are some people (idiots) who think this is just an exceptionally amazing summer and the rain can wait a few more weeks.

No this is man made climate change that’s affecting the world in so many scary ways right now. Wake up you fools!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 9, 2022)

I almost beat Lucía in WSR Table Tennis with a 4-0 lead, and then I end up losing anyways. I have no idea how it got to that point, but I'm so mad at myself because I could've beaten her and moved on.


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2022)

Spoiler: i’ve bonded with a cat i can’t have



okay i promise i’ll stop posting in here about my cat-related problems soon because i’m annoying myself at this point lol, but i just. i’m so sad lmao.

in 2 days, it’ll be the one-month anniversary of my kitten, alize, passing away, and my family and i started looking into potentially adopting a new furry companion (or two) a couple weeks ago. i miss alize so, so much, and we’re all still incredibly angry and heartbroken over losing her and her sister (we always will be), but we’re all in agreement that we’re ready to try again this time, and my mom hasn’t been rushing things like she did last time. we’re still grieving, but our home feels empty without at least one cat in it, and there’s so many babies out there that need a home.

our journey to find the right fit for us has been, uh. pretty wild tbh, but we found her last week unexpectedly at our city’s animal shelter. she’s a black and white kitty, and she’s one year old. her name is tina, but we plan on renaming her “bonk” because she rams her little head into your hand and legs while you pet her, and will even stand on her back legs so that she can stand up and bonk her head against your hand haha. she is... such an absolute angel, and my parents and i immediately fell in love with her. we can’t take her home until she’s been spayed, and she can only be spayed through the shelter’s vet, so we have to wait to bring her home. for how long, i don’t know, but we’ve decided to visit her at the shelter at least 2-3 times a week until she can leave.






we visited today, and that’s when i met bruce. in the span of 30 minutes, this boy managed to plunk his chonky (and i do mean  chonky. he’s dangerously overweight) self right into my heart. he seems to be a docile, chill fellow, but despite that and his weight, he is extremely playful. he was pretty much rolling around on the floor and playing with the catnip toys for most of our visit today. he’s 5 years old, has some teeth problems, and is the sweetest, chonkiest boy. as soon as i approached him, he paced back and forth in front of me on a table and stared intently at me for me to pet him. he rubbed up against my legs and headbutted my hand. he sheds a lot, but i already adore him.





we cannot adopt them both. bruce hasn’t been there for long, but it’s already clear that he and bonk have solar opposite personalities. bonk is a sweetheart to humans, but lowkey an antagonist to the other cats. bruce and her showed no aggression towards one another while we were there, and one lady who works there said she thinks they could coexist in a house peacefully together, but another person disagreed, and my mom’s taking their word for it. plus, despite how much she liked him as well, i know his age, weight and teeth issues are a dealbreaker for her (and my dad). my dad said if he were the same age as her, their answer would be completely different, which sucks lol.

i would _never_ want to potentially put either of them in a home that they wouldn’t be happy in, and i know financially only having one cat would be best, but idk. i’m angry because my mom said she’d leave the decision up to me, and then took it back an hour later. i’m devastated that she even came up for a nickname for him (“the hulk”, after bruce banner haha), and i won’t get to have this baby in my life beyond my visits to the shelter. i fell in love so fast, and yeah i jumped the gun by getting my hopes up and stupidly starting to imagine having him in my life, but idk. i just needed to vent about this, i guess. i’m honestly so sad about this. and it’s not that i want him over bonk, because i still adore her and so do my parents. and i will continue to adore her once we bring her home, but i just. i wish i could have them both, y’know? and i wish my mom hadn’t told me that i had a say in the decision when i apparently actually didn’t.

idk, i just needed to vent lol.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 9, 2022)

Plume said:


> Using the telephone feels like a hostage situation, pls just let me go


One of the reasons why I hate talking on the phone


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 9, 2022)

My knees hurt again, but that's nothing new

Also, work is going to be a PAIN this next coming month or so. Someone is currently out and will be out for the whole week and some days next week, another person will be out all of September, another person starts college again so she won't be as available anymore. What makes this worse is that my boss normally doesn't compensate for when we are down people in my department. She is lookin to hire more people only cause she is going to loose employees, but the one guy she brought in doesn't speak/understand a WORD of English so I can't communicate with him (also neither can she, she doesn't speak Spanish), he's only been in the country for 5 days, and the part that annoys me this most and reminds me of an old coworker at my old job, I've seen him take selfies with the dogs and one coworker 3 times today. This man is like in his 30s maybe, stopping what he's doing taking pics with the dogs as he's actively on the clock. Grow tf up and do your job Istg.

I keep thinking of getting a new job but it's all gonna be the same, crap treatment, understaffed, stressful situations, bad bosses, ect... What it really comes down to is how much am I willingly to put up with how much I'm getting paid. Also job searching just makes me depressed cause alot of the stuff I feel like I can't do or I'm just blantly not qualified to do. My dad keeps saying to get a city job but I'm not really qualified/have the skills for most. I can't 'fake it till I make it' either cause I'm too stupid to do so. I don't want to work in retail again, my first and previous job gave me major depression along with all the bs I had to deal with it. Also I got CoVid from that job the first time so that was fun. I don't want to deal with the customers anymore, which I really don't do at this job but I can't guarantee it will be like that at other jobs. I don't know that I'm willing to take a risk with a new job but I don't want to keep dealing with the bs that comes with this job. I've tried addressing the issues but nothing changes here. I'm convinced people will not change for the better unless you keep waving a heavy enough incentive in their face constantly.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2022)

I hate looking young. I look like I’m 16.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2022)

I just read something that said "as a spoonie, you'll have a very difficult time getting anything done if you don't replenish your spoons." it still sounds kinda weird for me to say, but as an autistic person I am in fact disabled and I am a spoonie. I realize now that I've perpetually been running low on spoons. I only did a little bit of cleaning today and I started a new drawing, and I honestly really just want to go to bed and watch youtube videos and chat with my SO for the rest of the day, and it's only 6pm. I have no energy or motivation for anything else and I honestly feel useless, but it's because I quite literally have no spoons left to do anything. doesn't help that I have to do like 90% of the cleaning around here and I can't get any help. 

living as an autistic person with dependents sucks so much.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 9, 2022)

I wish I had money


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2022)

I totally forgot mysteries of the monolith ended today so I didn't do it


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 9, 2022)

This is a really dumb bother, but...


Spoiler



I hate Lucía from Wii Sports so much. She's a cheater and the epitome of impossible. I'm getting so discouraged from her kicking my *** so much in Table Tennis. I am so close to giving up at this point.

Oh, and I'm _still_ mad about my near-victory from earlier. I can't believe I still lost even when the odds were in my favor.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2022)

Hero’s Crossing is still bothering me to some extent. Luckily, I still have a good bit of time. 

Also, I don’t know what I prefer: being disliked or being ignored. At least when you’re disliked, people treat you like you exist. Maybe being ignored is better? It’s less drama. /nobody here


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 10, 2022)

I’m trying to remember how to create a signature and change my icon to the right size. Digital editing is hard. Especially on the phone.

Oh well, I’ll figure this out tomorrow morning once I have access to my computer.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2022)

why am I so tired


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 10, 2022)

My anxiety is slowly back on the rise again after a few days of it disappearing. I know what’s triggered it and the thought of what the next few days will bring just fills me dread and despair.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 10, 2022)

why doesn't Melissa love me?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2022)

Can we just double check our grammar on YouTube video titles? Nobody is going to click a title that has grammatical errors in it.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Can we just double check our grammar on YouTube video titles? Nobody is going to click a title that has grammatical errors in it.
> 
> View attachment 452136



LOL yeah, I notice grammatical mistakes everywhere these days online.  Hey, lookie there!  Every team using.  There's a reverse retro jersey over there (That's basically what this title is saying).

It makes sense if English isn't your first language, but if it is or you know it pretty well, I honestly don't see how people mess things up like this, especially on something as important as a video title.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm really thinking of searching for jobs, but I hate job searching. Stuff keeps happening at work that shouldn't be happening, like lack of communication and lack of proper planning (along with a whole bunch of red flag type stuff) but I know it will never change, so my best bet is to leave. One person said after her vacation she may not come back and I don't blame her. Another is planning on leaving the state for school so that could happen anytime from now to next year. I'm so annoyed dealing with this constant BS, but I feel like no where else will be better, it could be worse. My old job was worse than this, but this one now is grinding on my nerves. There have been a few times where I cried at work, a few times I've come home sick cause I had to work 7am-6pm.

I'm just over working there. I might take a risk and apply for a new place, but I also don't want to deal with the holiday stress coming up. I'll be untrained and not able to handle it, meanwhile no one else will have time to train me.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2022)

I was just thinking about things and needed to cry for a bit.  I'll be okay.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 10, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I hate looking young. I look like I’m 16.


I used to hate looking younger then 24, but now I like it.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 10, 2022)

-


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 10, 2022)

Once again havin technology troubles. Multiple apps on my phone keep crashing or won't load, even after an update, and some of these apps I was goin to use as a data backup. My phone gallery is actin weird, emails aren't sending to my other email, I am so ready to throw my phone against the wall and pnce again loose everythin on it, but worse this time. I'm so done dealing with it and I can't figure out how to fix it. Ever since I had to factory reset it, it's just been a pain in my ***.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 10, 2022)

My brother's been hogging the computer all day and was being extremely rude when I asked to use it. I'm not used to my brother being aggressive like this.

Also my family is so fricking loud. I can't stand it. Honestly, I should invest in a pair of ear-plugs rather than a new Wii Remote (even though my old ones are literally on the brink of death, they barely work anymore).


----------



## vixened (Aug 11, 2022)

my popsocket broke and I cant fix it. I'm upset.


----------



## allainah (Aug 11, 2022)

My friend with a discord server was discussing watching movies, and one of her friends was acting pretty rude/whiny about it because they wouldn't be able to join in. I could tell by the messages she was annoyed/upset ._. But she's closer to them then me so I didn't feel like I could say anything. I just feel bad for her and hope she's not in a bad mood now. The dude went from being mad at her for thinking of watching w/o them but then continued to say "im not your boss do what you want" seemed very passive aggressive imo and her friend needs to log off and take a chill pill.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2022)

it's basically 2:30 am and I'm still awake and I have to work at 9am sooo yay me


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 11, 2022)

-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2022)

had to call off today because (kinda unsurprisingly ig) I woke up not feeling well at all. I have that feeling again where it's basically like I have a cold but without any of the congestion (though I have been coughing/sniffling occasionally so idk).

sent my boss a message and hopefully she understands, I'm lowkey scared of her bc she's very conservative and if I know anything abt them it's that they very often don't like when people don't do what they're told at all times. I don't want to generalize but my dad and his family is very conservative and that's how they are. I'm terrified of getting a response from her.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 11, 2022)

My phone alarm didn't go off even thou it's ALWAYS set. It's not like I slept throu it either, cause there was no notifs that it had went off. It was still set when I woke up too. I eneded up waking up late and while I got to work technically on time, it still makes me mad. This phone has not worked properly ever since I had to factory reset it, and it's just going downhill now. I'm getting a new phone but I'm not doing the data transfer, so I'm still loosing hundreds of pics, like personal ones, cause I can't email myself hundreds of pics 1 by 1 nor do I want to deal with my phone any longer. I won't be surprised of one day it just stops working completely on me. Multiple different apps have crashed, don't work, overload my phones CPU or take way longer than they should to load, like my gallery last night.

I've already written down all my passwords, I wrote down all my contacts and sent my sis like 30 pics I wanted to keep. I still have to backup some more things tonight but thanks to this pos not working anymore, I'm forced to get a new one. Lovely.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2022)

so ironically my boss was like "okay I hope you feel better soon" and my supervisor was like "we were already short one person today, we had to let the other new person go because she missed too many days, please don't make it a habit." like dude. I'm autistic and I've missed exactly ONE DAY. one. day. and now I feel guilty as hell and I feel even more like **** than I did.

I don't know what to do with myself. I feel stupid and useless.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

I walked over to McDonald’s today before work because there’s one right across the street, and there was a Karen in there making a scene. She walked in immediately after me. Apparently she had an online order and she glanced at the screen with the orders and says “of course it’s not ready yet.” Then she goes on to say “it’s only 3 ****ing items” and proceeded to yell at the cashier. 

Might I remind you that everything is apparently the cashier’s fault. /sarcasm

This is exactly why I don’t work well with jobs requiring customer interaction. I worked as a cook for McDonald’s for the longest time and I didn’t get the heat from any customer. You know everything goes through the cashier no matter what the issue is.

She also tried getting me involved in her Karen rant by saying “this is taking a while, good luck with your order” and looking right at me. I don’t want any part of it.


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2022)

disregard this.


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 11, 2022)

xara said:


> i know i said i would stop whining about cats in here, and i’m sorry, but i could really use some prayers and/or good vibes rn.
> 
> my mom changed her mind about bruce yesterday. something happened that made her fall in love with him, too, and she promised that she would try to bring him home along with bonk. my dad was also on board. the shelter still isn’t, though, and the reason we’ve been given makes absolutely no sense to me. they say it’s because their energy levels are different, but otherwise they get along fine. they likely wouldn’t ever be best friends, but they can co-exist peacefully. and i’m not even trying to adopt him to be a playmate for bonk, or vice versa.
> 
> ...


i am sending you ALL the good vibes. so long as the cats won't be at harm and can co-exist peacefully, i see no reason they shouldn't be able to share a home. i have cats who flat out hate each other, but even they can still co-exist peacefully most of the time. surely in your case, it's better than him staying at the shelter? especially since older cats are always less likely to be adopted.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 11, 2022)

I had some weird dreams last night.  .----.

I ******* hate my brain sometimes.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 11, 2022)

I need a new job, but it wouldn't make sense to leave where I'm at now with what I'm doing in grad school. I just need to make it through the next few years. :|


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 11, 2022)

I really need to buy a new Wii Remote, I swear it's one mishap away from breaking. It always disconnects when I'm in the middle of a game, and the Wii Motion Plus accessory never calibrates properly. I'm surprised this thing still kinda works, I thought it'd be long gone by now. While the Wii Remote is indeed very old (pretty sure it's the same one my older brother used when he was a kid), it's also my fault for always smacking it on furniture or chucking it at my wall when I get angry.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I really need to buy a new Wii Remote, I swear it's one mishap away from breaking. It always disconnects when I'm in the middle of a game, and the Wii Motion Plus accessory never calibrates properly. I'm surprised this thing still kinda works, I thought it'd be long gone by now. While the Wii Remote is indeed very old (pretty sure it's the same one my older brother used when he was a kid), it's also my fault for always smacking it on furniture or chucking it at my wall when I get angry.


You’re really lucky it still works, considering how old it is and considering what it’s been through


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Just things I can’t put into words.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 11, 2022)

-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2022)

every time I think abt having to pay back my student loans it makes me genuinely terrified, like my life is being threatened. I honestly regret going to college bc I have so much debt now and there's no way on god's green earth I'll be able to pay it back with my disabilities. I feel so stupid for deciding to put myself in 26.6k worth of debt.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

I can put them into words now.

I don’t understand how my dad’s car alarm going off is my fault. Immediately after being told by a coworker that it was going off his first thoughts were that I did it and proceeded to get angry about it. His anger problems make me anxious a lot because I have BPD so my emotions are like 100 times more intense.

I decided to clean the bathrooms just to calm down and to avoid potentially crying in front of people. I don’t feel comfortable breaking down in front of the people that were working today, and luckily there weren’t too many. It’s insane how every time something goes wrong with the car it’s always my fault. And why apologize after I’m clearly upset? Just don’t get angry and jump to illogical conclusions in the first place. 

Note: I was inside and working for a whole hour when the car alarm went off, so how could I possibly have triggered it? Also, I wish my emotions weren’t so intense.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 12, 2022)

It feels like the last year and a half of my personal progress have gone undone


----------



## Plainbluetees (Aug 12, 2022)

I wish I had better neighbors. The people across the street from my house not only take frequent ambulance rides due to extreme alcoholism, but they also like to blast loud music at night. I just woke up to the Crazyfrog song (if you don’t know what that is, it’s some weird techno-y song and music video about a criminal frog who speaks gibberish that went viral in 2005 whatever, it’s pretty weird). At first I thought it was my iPad auto playing something stupid it found on YouTube but no it was my neighbors… I wish they would just be normal


----------



## oak (Aug 12, 2022)

My partner is gone to Newfoundland for 10 days so I have to give our rabbit his shots. I thought I would be okay but when it came time to give him the needle I kept chickening out. I finally gave it to him but my hand was shaking. Sorry little bunny, I did such a poor job. Hopefully it didn't hurt too much.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 12, 2022)

i dont want to have a relationship right now but there is someone i like ig. I want to _be_ in a relationship, i just loathe the ending. ik if i ruin our friendship and turn it into a relationship, if we break up i might never see them again. i dont want that.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2022)

Plainbluetees said:


> I wish I had better neighbors. The people across the street from my house not only take frequent ambulance rides due to extreme alcoholism, but they also like to blast loud music at night. I just woke up to the Crazyfrog song (if you don’t know what that is, it’s some weird techno-y song and music video about a criminal frog who speaks gibberish that went viral in 2005 whatever, it’s pretty weird). At first I thought it was my iPad auto playing something stupid it found on YouTube but no it was my neighbors… I wish they would just be normal



Oddly enough I used to be really into Crazyfrog back when I was a kid, lmao.  Definitely wouldn't be blasting it at night though.  

Anyway, sorry to hear that.  Sounds pretty annoying.


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2022)

Having anxiety over nothing annoys me to no end


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 12, 2022)

My house fell to single-digit temps again and my dad did not put the heater on once

TW: pet passing away


Spoiler



When I was a kid out pet cat passed away from heat stroke. My dad will never learn his lesson, every single thing he expects people to “tough out” and he never really embraces an idea unless it’s his own.

Every day he lets our cat in the yard without supervising her (she’s learned to stay at home, so if she ran away, who knows if she would return or be able to handle a fight). I hope she never gets out and runs away, my dad wouldn’t learn his lesson then either



I hate my dad, these are only minor reasons contributing to it. He‘s a bad person.

The temperature in houses here is unreasonable


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2022)

my time of the month again


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 12, 2022)

this guy who keeps coming around my neighbor's house. he showed up talking to himself, loudly babbling all kinds of nonsense outside her house, then began wandering around the street before going into another neighbor's garden and house (i presume he had consent). then my neighbour returns and essentially encourages his behavior. now he's back outside her house (with her) loudly saying all sorts of nonsense and just generally being a nuisance. he's very obviously drunk, high and/or both, and there are loads of little kids who live here and are often playing outside. his behavior is indecent and inappropriate, even without the constant profanities. i want to complain about them but the council doesn't make it easy, and they even suggest talking to the neighbour first. in what world? i've heard the screaming matches she's had with her ex/boyfriend and kids; i don't want my ear getting yelled off because i tell her to reign her weirdo friend in. she'll probably try throwing back that she lets me go into her garden occasionally to chase our indoor cats back over even though she _consented_.


----------



## allainah (Aug 12, 2022)

xara said:


> i know i said i would stop whining about cats in here, and i’m sorry, but i could really use some prayers and/or good vibes rn.
> 
> my mom changed her mind about bruce yesterday. something happened that made her fall in love with him, too, and she promised that she would try to bring him home along with bonk. my dad was also on board. the shelter still isn’t, though, and the reason we’ve been given makes absolutely no sense to me. they say it’s because their energy levels are different, but otherwise they get along fine. they likely wouldn’t ever be best friends, but they can co-exist peacefully. and i’m not even trying to adopt him to be a playmate for bonk, or vice versa.
> 
> ...


sending you good vibes!!! I really hope you are able to get you kitty ;-; <3 I know the feeling of just falling in love with a cat. It was like that for me when I adopted my Teddy (who is now at rest, RIP) but it was love at first sight too. sometimes you just KNOW it's the one :~) sorry you've been crying but it's okay to let it out <3 Hope all goes well for you Xara!! much love <3


----------



## Poppytea (Aug 12, 2022)

I don't know how to handle the stress from work. Quite sure it's mostly self-induced, but that awareness isn't bringing me anywhere. Why can't there be a button to switch anxiety off?


----------



## xara (Aug 12, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i am sending you ALL the good vibes. so long as the cats won't be at harm and can co-exist peacefully, i see no reason they shouldn't be able to share a home. i have cats who flat out hate each other, but even they can still co-exist peacefully most of the time. surely in your case, it's better than him staying at the shelter? especially since older cats are always less likely to be adopted.





allainah said:


> sending you good vibes!!! I really hope you are able to get you kitty ;-; <3 I know the feeling of just falling in love with a cat. It was like that for me when I adopted my Teddy (who is now at rest, RIP) but it was love at first sight too. sometimes you just KNOW it's the one :~) sorry you've been crying but it's okay to let it out <3 Hope all goes well for you Xara!! much love <3



thank you both, and everyone else who interacted with my post, so so much.  turns out i wasn’t the only one interested in bruce (not surprising at all — he’s amazing), and shortly after i wrote my post, the shelter called and i found out that he’s been adopted and was taken to his forever home yesterday.

i’m definitely heartbroken and disappointed for myself, but i’m over the moon and so, so happy for him. he is the loveliest boy, and i hope he has the most amazing life at his new home; he deserves it. <3

but on the plus side, bonk (the kitty we saw first and would be adopting regardless) will hopefully be coming home on monday!! she was finally spayed yesterday, so if all continues to go well, she’ll be in her forever home (our home) in just a few days! she’s an absolute sweetheart as well, and i can’t wait to bring her home. ^~^

thank you so much again for the support and kind words! 


Spoiler: complimentary pics of bonk


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 12, 2022)

Got into a really heated argument with my brother. Well, I don't know if that was the right word - I was basically screaming at him. He's always finding ways to piss me off and I really snapped at him this time.

I might get in trouble later because I yelled something I shouldn't have at my brother and he's gonna tell my dad to check the cameras to prove it. He's basically ratting me out now. He said I was 'threatening' him, even though I wasn't? I don't understand him.


----------



## Merielle (Aug 12, 2022)

.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2022)

xara said:


> thank you both, and everyone else who interacted with my post, so so much.  turns out i wasn’t the only one interested in bruce (not surprising at all — he’s amazing), and shortly after i wrote my post, the shelter called and i found out that he’s been adopted and was taken to his forever home yesterday.
> 
> i’m definitely heartbroken and disappointed for myself, but i’m over the moon and so, so happy for him. he is the loveliest boy, and i hope he has the most amazing life at his new home; he deserves it. <3
> 
> ...


tell bonk that I absolutely love her and I know she's going to a fantastic loving home. I'm so happy to see you happy again xara 


still feeling really tired and lethargic today. exec dysfunction really isn't helping either, keeps making me forget what I wanted to do.

also feeling pretty intimidated by the story writing thing for the fair lol


----------



## CylieDanny (Aug 12, 2022)

Im over heated, and feel sick. But I have a game tornament that I would feel bad about not doing.

I know I feel gross, and its online. But I wasn't able to play last week, but I wanna try this week. But I know Im gonna do bad because this heat is killing me.

Should I bother? I dont know. It starts tomorrow. Im one of the top people, and weve currently been against higher teams. But Im not sure if I should try.

Maybe if this heat goes away ill be ok. But Im melting. Im conflicted.. When people look up to you, I dont wanna disapoint them. They would understand, but it would be the second weekend in a row.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 12, 2022)

Amazing how my phone can't do a basic function like SET MY ALARM OFF AGAIN for the second day in a row. It said it was snoozed but I know it was most certainly NOT. I never snoozed it. It never went off in the first place. Thank god I ALWAYS wake up before my alarm goes off. It's incredibly annoying but has saved me these past two days. I imagine it won't work tomorrow either, or ever. I don't have a clock that I can use either, and the alarm on my watch isn't loud enough to wake me up, even thou I sleep with the watch on. It never leaves my wrist.

Also I had plans with a work friend today but she had an emergency and had to cancel. I'm not mad at it, but I was looking forward to it. I rarely ever do somethin with people outside of work, and so far 2 outta 3 times plans have been made (one time with old coworkers) they got canceled last minute. I hate getting excited for something and looking forward to it then plans get canceled. Not just with friends but anythin worth getting excited over. I'm always apprehensive about somethin I get excited over not happening, so I don't allow myself to get excited for plans unless we are actively doing them.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 12, 2022)

Very annoyed with my immune system and my sinuses. This is the 8th time I've been sick this year (I've gotten sick one time each month). The high-grade fevers, the body aches, the sinus pressure. It's just way too much. I've been so lethargic and I normally call off but I asked my boss if I could come in a bit later today since I still wanted to work (I'm stuck in the stigma that even if I'm sick, sometimes we have to work when we don't feel good. I've been told this ever since I was young). She asked how high my fever was and once I told her, she just told me to stay home. Which is surprising to me because she's always upset with me when I call off.. I'm just sick of being sick. I have a doctor's appointment Tuesday, they're gonna do bloodwork and a CAT scan of my sinuses, so I hope it's nothing serious.. xwx


----------



## Beanz (Aug 12, 2022)

wearing a romper out was a huge mistake, if i have to use the bathroom that means i have to take the entire thing off plus my shoes, and the last place i want to do that is in a public bathroom.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 12, 2022)

Just one of those days I guess...


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 12, 2022)

I get no time home alone anymore. Didn’t sleep last night.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 12, 2022)

Spoiler: Me rambling about Wii Sports again.



One day I do really good in Wii Sports Boxing, and the next day I don't. Instead of advancing and getting to Matt, I'm stuck fighting Tyrone and Pierre instead, and I can't even win a match against them. It's an endless loop that I can't get out of unless I beat them, which seems to be not working out for me, mostly because my Wii Remote doesn't even work half the time. :/

And it's not even like I was good in the first place - My strategy was to move side to side very quickly until I got a slow-motion opening and hit the Mii. This works well with the non-Pros, but not so much at my level now. Not to mention that I haven't knocked out a single Mii, not even once - Sure, I knocked them _down_ quite a bit, but they always got up before the 10 seconds were up.

I am so done. I don't wanna see Pierre's (or Tyrone's) face anymore. I'd rather play fricking Frisbee Dog or Power Cruising.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2022)

my favorite annual car show is tomorrow but since PMS started a few days ago and is still going on I don't feel well. the high tomorrow is only supposed to get up to 75° so hopefully I can stay long enough to check out some neat cars.

also we're not gonna get the desk put back together til tomorrow bc my dad had to glue one of the drawers back together, but I already took everything out of my old desk and put it on my bed so now I can't lie on my bed. I feel like poo and now I have to move all this stuff so I can actually lie down. I guess I ended up only having the energy to do laundry today, going through my desk drawers was too much for me.


----------



## digimon (Aug 12, 2022)

just feeling kinda restless right now. i should listen to my body, maybe have something to eat and then start winding down for bed time


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 12, 2022)

had a rant but decided to delete


----------



## Neb (Aug 13, 2022)

I’m feeling really dumpy right now and I don’t know why. My medication was taken at the right time and I took my daily brisk walk. I should be feeling at least decent after doing both of those things, but for some reason it hasn’t worked.


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 13, 2022)

Australia Post has been removing the unit number from my address lately and now my parcels keep going to my neighbours uuuugggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 13, 2022)

my skin is really cold and it hurts


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Aug 13, 2022)

We had a bit of an ant problem in the office where I use my computer so I couldn't really doing anything until now to post here or anything besides either my iPad or phone. Hopefully by tomorrow I'll get everything cleaned and vacuumed so that it should take care of the last of these critters


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 13, 2022)

I don't know why I keep tryin with this job, I should have quit when I put in my two weeks notice back in December.

Today at the meeting the second boss got pissy that she, the bather and the receptionist are supposedly the only ones doing laundry. She's such a ***** sometimes. I do the laundry, along with my other two coworkers that she failed to mention. All cause she doesn't see it doesn't mean I or other people are not doing it.

Maybe I would be able to get more loads in if I wasn't always blow drying dogs or cleaning up after them cause the groomers don't walk them! My boss saw a dog had pee & poo in a crate and didn't do a damn thing to clean it up. They KNOW this dog needs to be walked ASAP otherwise he pees all over the place. All the time, without fail. Guess who cleans it up cause they couldn't wait a few minutes to walk him? I've resorted to throwing a peepee pad under him so it makes it easier to clean, cause it ****es me off that I have to keep cleaning unnecessary messes.

I wanted to make it to atleast the end of October before quitting caue we are always shirt staffed and I don't want to work another holiday rush, idk if I have it in me. But of they keep making comments like that, me not doing the work, or leave me another mess to clean, I quit, and I might not be nice enough to give a 2 weeks notice. I've done it once I can do it again.


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 13, 2022)

i have a job interview in the evening.. kinda scared!


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 13, 2022)

big first world problem, but the caravan we're staying in is absolute garbage. the mobile data connection is awful, there's _zero_ plugs in the lounge area for some reason, there are no front windows which is a nightmare in this heat, the advertised king sized bed isn't king sized, the fridge has about two mini fridge's of space so you're either going on a diet or eating out everyday, and they're removing the decking on monday, which they didn't bother telling us until _yesterday_. they better partially refund us because my god.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 13, 2022)

Barely any strong winds these days. I need some wind to fly my kites and has to be extra strong to fly my dragon especially.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2022)

I'm not doing well at all today.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 13, 2022)

Trying to get back to a fic draft I wrote last month but writer's block decided to pay a visit. :/


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 13, 2022)

Even though I’ve acclimatised to the hot weather, the fact that it’s so warm in the evenings is bothering me. I feel like I’m on fire!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 13, 2022)

Gave myself a headache thinking about where to put what colors on my fair signature... and if I should make the lines 2px instead of 1.

Really wish I had an art friend to look at this with me.

Maybe I'll just look at it again tomorrow with fresh eyes.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 13, 2022)

Took too long trying to finish the fic and now everyone's downstairs - With the heavily mature theme of the fic, I don't want anyone in my family seeing it. Maybe I'll just write it on paper and transcribe it onto my online draft when I'm done.
Also not really happy with how little progress I made - Just a few small tweaks and an added sentence or two. I think the fic is pretty good, but very much incomplete. Having tons of trouble putting my thoughts and ideas into words as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2022)

haven't really gotten to talk to my SO at all today and I'm missing him so much rn


----------



## allainah (Aug 13, 2022)

My friends discord. I swear most everyone ignores what I say in there and I just feel so unliked tbh


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2022)

When you need a hug but only want that hug from one person.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 13, 2022)

-


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2022)

Today was garbage and wasted.  This is why I think Fridays and Saturdays are overrated.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 14, 2022)

allainah said:


> My friends discord. I swear most everyone ignores what I say in there and I just feel so unliked tbh


This is why I don’t like Discord and I’m sad at so many forums dying off. I mean it can happen anywhere, but soooo many Discord servers nobody even replies to me. Happens even in small ones too. I also don’t like it when I get a response and I try to reply back and have a conversation and it fizzles out but that’s still something. I don’t understand why there are so many servers where people don’t even respond and it feels like they’re apathetic to even having conversation. All of this stuff has just made me more detached from trying to make friends online. Which sucks because I don’t know anyone around my age down here. My jobs have only been for people way older than me so they weren’t really a viable way to make friends. They had interesting stories and I think they liked the company but those were richer older people so we wouldn’t exactly hang out or anything.

I’d say I know some chill servers- but to be honest they’re really crass and have a lot of swearing and I don’t want to self-advertise anyway. But if you ever want a conversation hit me up really… I know it’s not a replacement though. I have one friend I’ve tried hanging out with often and they just… let me go at my own pace to the point they’re never hitting me up and we’ve dropped plans before and stuff, and they seem to think I’m doing fine no matter what I say. They’ve done cool stuff for me, they gotta care, we just don’t really hold actual conversation. But hey that friend has still been in my contacts and never held things against me even though I’ve gotten into a lot of mess over the years.


----------



## poweradeex (Aug 14, 2022)

Covid being everywhere and no one bothering to wear masks anymore or even isolate while sick. As someone who has chronic lung disease, my life has become even more restricted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2022)

I need to eat this morning (I have to work soon) and I really dont feel like spending more money on fast food but we still haven't gone grocery shopping yet so there's really nothing to eat here


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I need to eat this morning (I have to work soon) and I really dont feel like spending more money on fast food but we still haven't gone grocery shopping yet so there's really nothing to eat here


I was about to suggest supermarket meal deals, but a quick Google suggests that they might be more of a British thing(?)  I wasn't planning on staying in the city this weekend so hadn't bought food to last past Friday. I just bought lunch for £3.50 (approx $4.25). And yesterday I was able to get a chicken pasta, fruit, and water for about the same price.



Spoiler: lunch.










Worth checking if anywhere near you does a more affordable or healthier alternative to fast food.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 14, 2022)

Man I really love putting stuff up for sale on Facebook Marketplace! 
In less than 5 minutes already 3+ people tried to scam me with the same lame text and one actually sent me a picture of a ahem, private part. Very interesting. Sad that Facebook is too braindead to actually do something against those people. Imagine I was underaged and get a picture sent like that, awesome.


----------



## amemome (Aug 14, 2022)

i want to hang out with my friends and go eat out and stuff but it's kinda hard bc we have different food preferences.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2022)

Chris said:


> I was about to suggest supermarket meal deals, but a quick Google suggests that they might be more of a British thing(?)  I wasn't planning on staying in the city this weekend so hadn't bought food to last past Friday. I just bought lunch for £3.50 (approx $4.25). And yesterday I was able to get a chicken pasta, fruit, and water for about the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehhhhh some grocery stores here have things like that but they're usually not much cheaper than fast food. especially gas stations, their food is pretty much always overpriced. I'm able to buy so much more if I actually go and buy groceries, I just haven't had time lately.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2022)

my SO is dealing with PMS really bad but still has to work tonight and that makes me so upset


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2022)

Spoiler: tw, mentions of ED



I think the reason why I have no appetite even if I'm hungry is because I've come to associate feeling hungry with feeling guilt. so I subconsciously started suppressing my desire to eat when I'm hungry. like right now, I know I'm hungry but there's nothing that I feel like I could eat without feeling sick. maybe I really should talk to a doctor about this.



also still feeling nauseous/dizzy when I swing on my swing and it's so annoying. I can't even rock a little bit without feeling like I might pass out.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 14, 2022)

Something went wrong with the laptop when I was using it. Not really sure what the issue is because it's in French.

Edit: Something's really wrong with the laptop. It went from Windows blue error screen to... I don't even know. Like the laptop's menu? It looks like something from the 90's when computers were still in development. Whatever it is, literally none of the keys and buttons are working. My dad is gonna be so mad when he comes back.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 14, 2022)

I honestly find it really disturbing how well Cult of the Lamb is doing sales wise. Even though it's fantasy, the game is really satanic. So many popular games these days, heck even TV shows, have really dark and creepy themes I just really don't think it's good for the brain or soul to be exposed to so much of it. I'm not someone who shys away from mature content, but sometimes I really think they take it too far. I know this will probably be an unpopular opinion here and I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad. I just wanted to rant.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 15, 2022)

I’ll never understand why people don’t lock the doors when they use public bathrooms. I try to clean the restrooms at work, and they’re lucky I knock each time. Customers have walked in on each other before. Are people that oblivious to the fact that locks exist?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 15, 2022)

I went to the dentist today and it went fine for the most part but I might have to get a crown put in.. AND I might have to see a specialist about maybe getting some wisdom teeth removed... aaaaaaæäãåa


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2022)

I got a sunburn on my neck at the car show yesterday and it hurts so much lol


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 15, 2022)

Having a migraine right now and it sucks. There are a lot of things I have to do but my head said nope lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> snip


I agree with you. I don't know how people can stomach those kinds of themes and it sends a shiver down my spine just hearing about it.


----------



## Franny (Aug 15, 2022)

how my apple pencil at 3% when she not been used in like 3 days


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 15, 2022)

poweradeex said:


> Covid being everywhere and no one bothering to wear masks anymore or even isolate while sick. As someone who has chronic lung disease, my life has become even more restricted.


It sucks at this point even people who were responsible about it are just so sick of it or used to it they won’t do that anymore. A couple of months ago we thought my dad had COVID because he had all the symptoms. He didn’t (confirmed with a proper test, PCE test I think it’s called, not the home one) and then he wouldn’t isolate from us at all, was mad at us for being scared, and emotionally repressed us. He said “It’s not like I’m going to kill you”, and said a lot of horrible stuff, and got extra drunk that day. I felt worse about most stuff since then, that was when I stopped working with my dad. It hard working with him already but I really liked the job aside from him, that was the last straw. I’m not going to expect him to do ANYTHING for monkeypox. /: He’s said sorry but it was never a proper apology and acts like nothing changed. I hate him.

By the way! This is coming from me when I was hospitalised as a kid because of asthma. I think my dad would never be sorry unless I was literally hospitalised again and I’m not exaggerating and even then he wouldn’t actually change at all.

Anyway, today has just been a super oppresively lonely depressing day, because I keep thinking about how distant I feel from my partner.

I don’t want to depend on having friends online. It’s not enough. I want real life friends. Never get to go out or make any though. Lonely lonely lonely.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’ll never understand why people don’t lock the doors when they use public bathrooms. I try to clean the restrooms at work, and they’re lucky I knock each time. Customers have walked in on each other before. Are people that oblivious to the fact that locks exist?


Considering what people do in the restrooms too ^this. My cousin told me rather.. gross stories about em while he worked at a burger place so.. yeah yuck.
-

On a more serious nore, I really, really, really hate my hyperfixation-autism/asperger brain. Like, sure it's useful when I want to find, facts and stuff on the internet or help with details at work.

BUT I ****ing hate it when I focus on one thing for a period of time, like a couple of years or so and then it's like my brain tells me to abandon it but I still love it. Like, brain please stop or just ****ing rot. LIKE YES I CAN LIKE POLITICAL FOLK AND JAPANESE BOY BANDS **** YOU BRAIN... like you get the point it's like it doesn't let me like several things at once which is like... **** you brain. Like it forces me to like something until I grow/tired bored of it and not "letting" me do anything at else.. screw it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 15, 2022)

I don't have a single pair of decent shorts, they're either skin-tight or really short. The last thing I wanna do is show off my figure, which I'm pretty sure is the sole purpose of these dreaded shorts. Hell, the one I was just wearing was literally transparent (kind of) and you could legit see my underwear, so I had to switch to a different pair. Thank god I didn't go out in public with those. I can't wait till it gets cold again so I can start wearing hoodies and sweatpants.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2022)

lowkey think im having issues with vertigo and idek where it's coming from


----------



## oak (Aug 15, 2022)

All my debt is paid off yet I still feel like a loser.. hmm suspicious


----------



## Gene. (Aug 15, 2022)

the idea that someone may not know they can collect 61 bells and 2 tickets *here* (reward for the Wishing Well, don't want anyone to miss it!)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm real consistent at sleeping at 3 in the morning and waking up at noon, but even then I'm still tired when I wake up.  I gotta fix my sleep schedule before school starts in about... Two weeks... Bleh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2022)

been having mild drainage in my nose/throat for a few days, and today I woke up with a head cold. so that's fun. I took some Sudafed so hopefully that helps.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## xara (Aug 16, 2022)

i would like my ibs to leave me alone for just one (1) day.  is that too much to ask for


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 16, 2022)

-


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 16, 2022)

Simply amazing that my new phone that finally arrived does not come with the damn cube to charge it normally, like at an electrical socket. My current phones cube won't work either, so I can't really charge it atm. I'm stuck with this pos for another day until I can get the cube which SHOULD have came with the damn phone in the first place. The cube isn't even that expensive. My god, every step to getting this damn thing has been trouble. I don't even want a new phone, but I got one because this one is tanking, and fast. I've already lost my data once, and I'm already losing more with getting a new phone.

Funny how the AT&T guy will constantly try to sell us the damn fiber internet, a tablet and watch, but not a case or cube, ya know, essentials.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 16, 2022)

i want to order a laptop and phone stand but the price of shipping is killing me. it’s $7, i know that’s relatively cheap but i don’t want to pay that much just for shipping


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 16, 2022)

My poor stomach has been in consistent pain over the past couple of days. 

I've been hydrating like never before


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2022)

my stress/anxiety level rn is ridiculously high and I was planning on watching a show with my SO but I told him I couldn't bc I just feel so awful (and watching something I haven't seen before really triggers my anxiety). I honestly feel bad.

also keep getting the feeling that I'm not good enough for him, all I can do is be myself and pray that who I am is enough


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 17, 2022)

Dreaming about leaving home but sad not wanting a career or feeling good about living anywhere. I imagine where I want to go in life and I draw blanks

Figuring these things out isn’t inspiring or fun anymore


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 17, 2022)

Anxious and cannot sleep. The end of the week is packed for me and I am not really looking forward to it. I am hoping thursday will happen bare news in my favor and make things more smooth for me. I am not as anxious as I was a few days ago, but still..


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 17, 2022)

I am about to go to the hardest Veterinaire visit of my life.. most likely my guinea pig of 6 years is going to get put to sleep, forever.. I don't know if I will be able to actually let him do it or wait for my fiancé to come back home and go with my guinea pig to be with her.. I don't want her to stay like that for any longer though.. I just hope she will be happy and able to move her backlegs again when she will cross the bridge.. and of course the weather is heavy rain, it was all sunshine just before.. what a sign..


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 17, 2022)

-


----------



## Beanz (Aug 17, 2022)

my grandma keeps body shaming me. i wish i could tell her to mind her own business but i can’t. then afterwards when we’re in the car driving somewhere she’s like “why are you in a bad mood” well you just body shamed me, of course im not going to be happy with you. she says rude things and is surprised when she gets a negative reaction out of people.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 17, 2022)

I seem to have to switched out my anxiety for a creative block instead. Fun time again.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 17, 2022)

After today, these next few days are going to be hectic. .-.

*Tomorrow*, I have a dentist appointment, and I am always scared ****less of how it will go.  I am always worried I will not "do good enough" and my paternal grandma and dad will tell me off.  Plus, they check my blood pressure which is uncomfortable and due to my anxiety during dentist appointments, it always ends up being higher than it should.  This may seem weird to some of you, but thinking about my favorite fictional character(s) helps me to get through this type of stuff. :,,,,)

Not that it will help matters any, but wish me luck, my people. .-.

*Friday*, we will be packing up for Houston.  I am not really worried about this, but I hope my dad or brother will remember to help me get my suitcase down, as it is really high up in my closet and I cannot reach it.  Hopefully, we can eat fast food (via Door Dash) for dinner.  We usually DO on Fridays, but there are exceptions.

*Saturday*, my dad will be driving us (me, him, and my brother) out to Houston to see my mom and my maternal grandparents.  We are gonna stay there for three nights. (*Saturday, Sunday, and Monday*).  We will be heading back home on *Tuesday*. Do not get me wrong, I am excited, but I am also apprehensive.

1. I am worried my mom will give me a hard time like she did the other two times we went to visit her since the separation of her and my dad.

2. I am worried there will not be an empty room available.  This is something that is very important to me.  While I hope we can have some fun together, there will be a lot of just sitting around, so I want my own space, DARN IT!  I just hope my mom respects this fact....you know how needy she is when it comes to company. .-.  She and my dad both said I should be able to have my own room, so we will see. .-.

3. I get homesick easily, which can make me feel sad.

My dad and I are already looking forward to coming home, and we haven't even left yet XDDDD


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)

Well… even in my 20s my health is starting to get pretty bad at times and I feel it’s harder to heal from injuries or improve it.

I’m pretty sure I’m anemic again, and in taking iron tablets, I’m getting indigestion, like it really really hurt. It didn’t last long, but it sucks.

Don’t eat too much calcium you guys. It impedes iron absorption at some point and that’s why I’m anemic. I love cheese too much.


----------



## Franny (Aug 18, 2022)

I HATE FILING TAXES!!! oh my god this is THE MOST STRESSFUL THING I've done in years and it isn't even FOR ME. I don't care about the cost they just make it SO HARD to do this bullcrap


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 18, 2022)

My husband tested positive for covid Tuesday, I tested positive today. I'm beside myself miserable and I need to take care of my son. Pray he doesn't get it too


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 18, 2022)

i hate my past. a lot.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 18, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> My husband tested positive for covid Tuesday, I tested positive today. I'm beside myself miserable and I need to take care of my son. Pray he doesn't get it too


I'm sorry to hear about that, I had Covid back in April and it wasn't fun. Remember to take it easy and stay safe, hoping for a speedy recovery for you and your husband (also hoping your son doesn't catch it)!
---
My throat hurts, and I have no idea what's wrong or how to fix it. Seems like no matter how much water I drink it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2022)

my parents are genuinely intolerable people. i can’t wait to be away from them lmao.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)

Sometimes I feel like I just sound negative and balancing between that and being honest and also self-confident is hard. This is honestly where most of my anxiety stems from. There were a lot of people who literally said I was just a “whiner” when I really tried to be better than that. (Edit: I’m not talking about anyone on TBT but communities I left largely for that reason. They were never going to welcome me no matter how I changed lol)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 18, 2022)

Pretty stressed out due to this weekend being so busy and my memory being so bad. I'm afraid my memory will get me into trouble. 

That's all I can really say on the matter..


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> My husband tested positive for covid Tuesday, I tested positive today. I'm beside myself miserable and I need to take care of my son. Pray he doesn't get it too


Oh no, Foreverfox. I hope you'll kick covid's rear end swiftly and that your son is still doing fine. Please don't push yourself and I'll be sure to pray for the three of you.


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 18, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Oh no, Foreverfox. I hope you'll kick covid's rear end swiftly and that your son is still doing fine. Please don't push yourself and I'll be sure to pray for the three of you.


Thank you so much my friend, that means alot to me. It's definitely the worst I've ever felt in my life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2022)

still feeling kinda sick, I wish it would go away ://///


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 19, 2022)

Lasership sucks. (The shipping service)


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 19, 2022)

Since I don't have a block to charge my new phone, I need to borrow my parents charger in the kitchen. So these past two nights I brought my phone out to charge it and my mom said 'really? You wore out the battery that fast?' Like, yes, I did, the battery doesn't last that long when I'm on it when I get home. Then last night she said geez as I was going to plug my phone in and said that since she was going to sleep soon she was going to unplug it. Like, oooor, you could just not.

What makes me more mad is that if they were in this situation, not having a way to charge their phone, they would have gotten a block the same day, but because it's me, they want to slack on it. They are such hypocrites. I can't call them out on their behavior either cause they'll just get mad at me then.

I hate leaving my phone out there too, I'm worried they will go throu it again. Yeah, they've went throu my phone, emails and diary before as a kid. Really builds a level of trust when they violate my privacy, more than once.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 19, 2022)

-


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 19, 2022)

my dog Dani, who's 1 year old, has recently been shaking a lot. We've had some remodeling done recently at our house so we think it's the noise from demoing our kitchen and bathrooms, but it really makes me sad to see her so anxious. That's also best case scenario (that it's only anxiety), it could also be something more serious but the only unusual symptom about her is trembling while at home and occasional panting when it's not even hot out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2022)

update on me, I think I may have a sinus infection. I've had a nasty sinus headache all day and I've taken Sudafed and ibuprofen with no luck. I also feel pretty nauseous and tired. I wonder if my job has anything to do with it, I've never had allergy testing done but I think I may have a mild cat allergy. I never ever get sinus infections and me getting a new job is the only thing that's changed recently.

so anyways I guess I'll have to see if I can talk to my doctor tomorrow, until then I just have to be miserable dealing with all this pressure and pain in my sinuses and drainage


----------



## oak (Aug 19, 2022)

I've been spoiling my rabbit with those boxes of organic fancy lettuce but that crap is expensive so I bought the regular heads of non-organic green leaf lettuce and he won't eat it. What a butt. It's like 8 bucks for one box of the good stuff


----------



## Soigne (Aug 19, 2022)

so incredibly anxious all the time. i wonder how difficult it's going to be for me to start a new career after grad school.


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 19, 2022)

I really want to be involved with the forums and tbt fair but I have no motivation. With my grandpa's death and funeral its been hard to make time for tbt and I wish I was more active. I miss it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 19, 2022)

Just feeling incredibly depressed and anxious. I had a nasty run-in with my boss which I can't get off my mind. I just feel like quitting after that, and realizing it's not going to get better


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 19, 2022)

Social anxiety for no real reason


----------



## vixened (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm tried of getting sharky comments and getting "you're being rude!" for basically just existing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2022)

I wish my SO was here so we could just lie here together and talk and feel the love


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2022)

can't sleep


----------



## Shawna (Aug 20, 2022)

I haven't been about to sleep tonight and we are supposed to start loading up for Houston (which we will be hitting the road at 6 this morning). .---.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2022)

doctors office isn't open til Monday so now I really don't know what to do abt my sinuses lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 20, 2022)

Typos, my typos. Ugh! It never fails lol. I can sit there and "fix" my typos, thinking they are gone, and they will still be there mocking me later with a different look. I would blame my phone, as the keyboard is small.. and it has those pre typed word things that insert themselves... but unfortunately I seem to make similar mistakes on the pc as well, just less often. lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2022)

feeling so tired and sickly. I can't set up an appt with my doctor bc his office isn't open again til monday morning, meaning I have to go to work tomorrow and monday feeling like this. I don't even have the energy to edit a video I recorded last night, I keep drifting in and out of focus and not really paying attention to the parts I want to edit out. I know I need to rest but I always feel like I'm just being lazy and useless when I do that. I can't rest without feeling guilty.

also my SO is dealing with a lot of difficult stuff right now and I feel so bad, wish I could just take him away from all the bad vibes


----------



## imorileo (Aug 20, 2022)

I’m too embarrassed to tell my partner that I wish they were a bit sweeter to me lol!! He’s already very sweet but I’m feeling kind of sick atm and I need extra love </3


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 20, 2022)

at my wits' end here!!


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 20, 2022)

i have a raging stress headache T0T


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 20, 2022)

Right now I feel like I got beat up. I am guessing from the driving and stress of yesterday and perhaps weather. It's nothing that I haven't felt before, but it doesn't make sleeping easy.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 20, 2022)

My self esteem is just so low right now, and has been for a few months now. I just don't like who I am. I feel like an outcast compared to everyone I'm surrounded by. I don't have friends, I don't have a partner or kids (nor the desire to have either), I'm not super active, I'm not super sociable and outgoing. I'm just super boring. My anxiety stops me from doing regular things in my job and it probably effects my performance. I keep making mistakes which gets me down. I just wish I was a different person.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2022)

woke up like an hour ago and now I can't go back to sleep


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 21, 2022)

currently 6:50 am and for some reason i cant fall asleep. been trying for the past 2 and half hours to no avail. im really tired but just got on my phone to watch something to hopefully fall asleep faster (i know blue light makes u more awake but watching videos usually makes me doze off). please brain shut down its sleep time


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 21, 2022)

Lost my headphones. Only thing I wanted to do tonight was listen to music. Tonight sucks. dont need this rn.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 21, 2022)

im happy again  (all of my sadness is short lived )


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 21, 2022)

^ how i wish all my sadness was short-lived

i’ve been out of the house for majority of the time since thursday and I’m exhausted as hell 🛏 i want to just lie in bed and sleep but i can’t i have so many things to do aaa


----------



## Neb (Aug 22, 2022)

I hate how whenever a friend doesn’t reply to me for more than a week I think they secretly hate me. The fear of abandonment has been so ingrained into me that I have to fight the urge to ask “are you mad at me?”


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2022)

Every time an event is held on this site and I see there are Mario Kart rounds, I have the strongest urge to play. I haven’t played since the Mario Kart Wii era, and casually with Mario Kart 8 many years ago. It brings back memories of battling, which I wasn’t half bad at. It makes me feel nostalgic about the clan wars I used to participate in as a member of the Battle Masters. That game was basically my childhood, and I can’t help but want to go back some days and play that game. It’s just that I don’t want to at the same time because of the negative memories I have attached to that game. I don’t think any of the people that were in my Mario Kart friend group are in contact with each other. I drifted apart from the one person I was closest to in that group. We were friends since I was 10 years old — he was 9. We met online on YouTube of all places, but we drifted apart as we both got older just because we are two very different people. I guess that’s how friendships work sometimes, especially when they start young. What I don’t regret though is that the memories happened. He was my only friend basically when I was being bullied relentlessly in school.


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 22, 2022)

I’m tired of getting those loud weather alerts for the county next door. Way to rub it in that they get some rain and we don’t.


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 22, 2022)

My social anxiety is at its peak now that schools starting again


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 22, 2022)

Mentally falling down a flight of stairs.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 22, 2022)

Spoiler: tw: mentions of a weapon



i literally just had the most disturbing experience at target. there was this guy who kept racially profiling everyone in the store and kept saying that he was going to shoot the store up. luckily the cops came right after my mom and i left, hopefully they imprison him because he’s exactly the type of person to come back and do what he threatened to do.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm sad.
I know it is pretty much just a side effect of my gut problems that decided to kick up (probably due to the stress I was experiencing Friday over something I had to attend with a vehicle I wasn't use to, and I ate some food I normally don't eat Saturday because we had a fair in town meaning, special occasion. It didn't mix well.) but it's there, and it bothers me.

Also for some reason I am starting to think of the holidays already... (Something I dread every year) Probably because it's another thing that stresses me out and happens to make me get off my routine habits cuz people..

I wish I could be a hermit in the woods and 100% self reliant. Heh


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 22, 2022)

my hands have been so dry lately!! I should really get on a skin care routine or something


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 23, 2022)

Nothing feels real anymore. It feels like I’m just forced to exist and put in a script, and with how I try to fix myself and not break down it feels like even my feelings are artificial and I kid myself to feign some sense of progress. I just eat to stay alive, and I don’t even feel like I ate when I finished a meal. All my senses are dull. It’s all the same. I miss the guy who was lying to me about his indentity. He was the only person I think I ever felt connected to in that way. I don’t feel connected to anything anymore. I have what some people would call “terrible thoughts” (I’m numb to my thoughts like that st this point) but those are the most honest I am to myself. Not sharing them here because pg forum with strangers


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2022)

Bro, why am I so dumb sometimes.  I wasn't paying attention because I was so tired, and I took my morning pill instead of my night one.  LMAO.  Well, the side effects aren't that good, but I waited an hour to take my night medicine so I can finally get some rest.  I'm keeping some water with me as well just to stay safe.

I also bumped my knee on the edge of my bed and it still hurts, lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 23, 2022)

I need to go to the post office but I cannot go until Wednesday.
Also, I wish I didn’t feel emotions so intensely. If someone raises their voice just a little, I’ll think they’re yelling. 
It’s not _that_ bad, but if someone for example says something in a condescending way, I feel it.
Even if they aren’t yelling. I feel the sadness. I feel guilty for feeling as upset as I do sometimes.
I know I shouldn’t apologize for my feelings. Thankfully I don’t feel extreme sadness all that often. 
I was just holding back tears this morning from something dumb. 
The person wasn’t even yelling or being mean. It’s just the way they said it.
It sounded extremely condescending. That’s just the way people are sometimes, though. 
The feeling passed rather quickly, but it was a dumb reason in the first place.

I guess these are my midnight thoughts.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 23, 2022)

car problems, literally a week after i paid it off.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2022)

just not feeling that great this morning  

also worried abt my SO cause he's having really bad sinus issues but he can't get in to see the doctor until Sept 2nd :<


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 23, 2022)

The electricity was mistakenly cut off. They had the wrong address again. I now have to sit in the kitchen because my room is too hot.

Also the appt. for my ingrown nail was cancelled. That podiatrist only visits the clinic once a week, so I now have to wait until next week and hope that they don’t cancel again. It’s either that or look for other podiatrists that accept my type of Medi-Cal in other counties. Nevermind the fact those counties are at least 2 hours away from me.

Gotta love rural USA


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm feeling better now


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 23, 2022)

On the back of my ankle, beside a blister from dress shoes, I have a mosquito bite . It's the worst because I can't rub it or scratch it without hitting that blister.
Also of all places, I also have a mosquito bite on the tip of my elbow lol. That isn't easy to scratch either..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2022)

my depression came back full force this evening. I have no energy or motivation to do anything besides lie here. I called my SO for a bit but he was getting anxious bc I wasn't talking much and he doesn't like silence. I didn't tell him bc I don't want him to be worried abt me, but I kinda feel like I want to cry bc I didn't get to talk to him much. but he was also really tired and falling asleep so I didn't want to stop him. 

now I just feel empty and kinda numb


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 23, 2022)

SCHOOL IS IN TWO WEEKS AUGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2022)

Cramps. Just annoying. Should be gone in the morning.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 24, 2022)

I have a temporary filling in a tooth right now and I'm terrified of it falling out. A tiny piece came out just from flossing. Gotta wait like 12 more days


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 24, 2022)

It feels like yesterday never ended

every day is the same now

my partner is bad at talking, we can‘t communicate, when i most need them they aren’t awake, they’re always sick, this used to be sometimes and has only gotten worse over the months

i deserved better in life


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2022)

all my closest friends have either just been absent or distant from me and i miss them :/


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 24, 2022)

- My baby isn't sleeping like.. at all since 3 days or so and I'm starting to lose my mind
- I recently had to put my guinea pig Bijou to sleep and I still feel awful about it
- After almost 18 years of always having guinea pigs, I am going to give my last one, Trixi, to a new home.. it hurts, but it's better for her like that than leaving her alone to die..
- I don't think I was able to simply rest 5 minutes since 2 weeks or so.. I am so K.O.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 25, 2022)

I got a text saying there's shipment delays with my Splatoon Switch pre-order  bro this was literally the only thing pulling me through this week, being able to pick it up Friday after work, and now it's not going to be there


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 25, 2022)

Feeling a bit depressed lately. I started applying for a few jobs, but haven't made much progress due to my anxiety from job hunting. Also just thinking about how much I really miss having a romantic relationship in my life. Though I can't really work on starting another one until I can acquire a new job. Haven't really been active on here lately while I figure things out. Just needed somewhere to vent today.


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2022)

already stressing so much to the point of tears over college  and its barely the 4th day


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 25, 2022)

back pain and cramps


----------



## Plume (Aug 25, 2022)

My shoulder hurts. 



Spoiler: scary



I feel less safe outside because a neighbor sent me weird messages. I walk everywhere and now I'm always feeling adverse and on the lookout because their car might pass me. I hate that I'm still thinking about it?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 25, 2022)

I’m just overthinking right now. Maybe I should just go to sleep, but I think I’ll stay up a bit longer.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 26, 2022)

Energy prices in the UK are set to rise by another 80% this October and it seems like our current Government (in power) don't care. Yet the public have no say in who can be the next Prime Minister because our current one was forced to quit because he was an imbecile throughout the pandemic. Only the Conservatives get the choice to vote between two candidates who are both as bad as one another and are completely out of touch with reality when it comes to the working class in this country.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 26, 2022)

I'm back in school for my training and it was just too much, man.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 26, 2022)

i've wanted to draw for the past 2 days but i can’t because fire alpaca and my drawing tablet are acting weird. initially i thought my tablet was the problem because the old usb to c adapter stopped working (which was apart of the problem) before i realized that i uninstalled the driver but after i got a new adapter it turned on. but when i went to fire alpaca the tools were acting weird, my cursor was laggy and it kept changing between the eye dropper and the brush i was using. i just wanted to drawww


----------



## deana (Aug 26, 2022)

Just being bothered by other peoples life business that isn't even my problem, I wish I could just stop caring about it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2022)

Spoiler: :(



was in a pretty decent mood but then I accidentally stumbled upon a facebook video that was clips from the movie Mommy Dearest and it just broke my heart because I understand it. I also saw a video about how ADHD people get told so often "you're not trying hard enough/doing your best" when in reality they've been given a bad set of tools to deal with everything and everyone else has it much easier.

I've never been diagnosed with C-PTSD but I'm pretty positive I have it. my dad is verbally/emotionally manipulative and abusive and I have a lot of trauma from that. I also do have untreated ADHD (as well as being autistic) and honestly just existing is torture. everything is so ungodly difficult and it kinda makes me resent my life. and when i tell people this they just say "yeah we all have problems but we learn to get through them and move on" as if i dont have a literal disability that keeps me from being able to function like a normal person. I feel like I'm faking it, like I'm just making excuses and being lazy.

idk i was gonna record a new yt video but I think im just gonna go to sleep. it's getting late anyways.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 26, 2022)

i keep on lacking sleep.
im gonna take a nap rn and pray i wake up to my alarm, because if i don't i'll get in trouble kcjskcdksj


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 27, 2022)

A few days till school starts and my sleep schedule still isn't fixed. At least I've been going to bed at 1 AM or 2 AM instead of the usual 3 AM, but that's still not early enough. Plus, I still wake up at noon, so what's the point in sleeping earlier if I wake up at the same time anyways. :/


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 27, 2022)

I can’t wait for all the kids to go back to school in a weeks time so I can have some peace and quiet on a weekend. All I can hear is some kids kicking a football against a wall and this comes after last night where some idiot left his dog alone to howl non stop in a neighbours garden. Also roll on winter when it’ll be too cold to be outside in the evening.


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 27, 2022)

a couple of weeks back, i told my mom there was a gazebo peg sticking out of the grass in the garden after i almost stepped on it. lo and behold, nobody bothered to remove it, and i just ran right over it trying to get the cat in. now there's a huge bruise on the sole of my foot, and it's throbbing like hell.


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2022)

Spoiler: beauty standards?



i am so sick and tired of hearing that women with body hair are unnatural/ugly. i am so sick of being made to feel self conscious and disgusting because i don’t shave my legs and armpits every time i shower or every time a single follicle of hair grows. i’m italian. i am covered in hair. my legs, my arms, my armpits. if my hair isn’t natural, why does it grow? why does it protect my skin if it’s not supposed to be there? what is so disgusting about it? it is as natural as my nose, and my eyes, and my thighs. it is as natural and real as the rest of me. 

i am not gross for having body hair. it does not mean i smell, or that i’m unclean. i shower. i use deodorant every day. i take care of myself the best i can. why am i expected to shave for the comfort of other people? what about _my_ comfort, what _i_ want? what happened to “i should love my body just the way it is” and “be comfortable in your own skin”? am i not allowed to be comfortable in my own skin if it’s covered in hair? 

if my body hair makes people uncomfortable, i don’t see why that should be my problem. it doesn’t affect anyone. it’s my body. i don’t go flaunting it. but if i want to wear a pair of shorts because it’s hot outside and i haven’t shaved, i’m wearing the damn shorts regardless. i will wear a short-sleeved shirt or a tank top regardless of if my pits are shaved. i refuse to shave my arms for anyone ever again. 

i want to shave when _i_ want to, when _i’ve_ decided i’ve had enough and want to be smooth. i don’t have the energy to shave 99% of the time. i don’t understand why that would make people uncomfortable, or me ugly. if my hair makes you uncomfortable, you have no business being anywhere near my body. i am the same person shaved or unshaved — i am not less pretty or less of a woman if i have body hair, and i am tired of having to tell people that. i am tired of having to defend myself and justify something that _shouldn’t matter_. 

this body is my home. i should be allowed to decorate it as i please.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2022)

I wish my stupid depression wouldn't come back during the fair. I've basically lost interest in participating in anything else. doesn't help that I can't read rules and I have to redo my Behind the Bookcase entry.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 27, 2022)

My Wii Remotes don't work anymore. 
I know I said this like seven times and they were all false alarms, but I'm pretty certain they bit the dust now. One of them doesn't connect and the other doesn't even turn on. I thought it was the batteries so I charged them all, but even then they still don't work. 
So I won't be able to play on my Wii until I get new remotes. 
I mean, considering how old these things were (like over a decade old) and also taking into account how many times I've thrown these at my wall, I'm surprised they still worked up until this point. It was bound to happen eventually, but I'm still pretty upset about it.


----------



## xX-Popplio-Xx (Aug 27, 2022)

Still trying to get the bath set in new leaf after spending  5 hours looking for it… :/


----------



## xX-Popplio-Xx (Aug 27, 2022)

Update: I think I need Paulo’s amiibo card to unlock it… DX


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 27, 2022)

Nothing bad happened today, but I still feel stressed out. Meditation and showering only helped out for about 1 hr.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2022)

This house is like creepy crawly central...always w/ the damn spiders!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2022)

One of our three cats, the one that was closest to me (Lulu) passed away.

Oddly enough, I'm not super broken up about it and didn't cry this time.  Because I know she lived a long, good life and was well loved and taken care of (14 or 15 years).  It's not as devastating, shocking, or saddening to me as when my mom died a couple years ago (because that was more personal and my mom was such an amazing person, and my mom also died young, in her 60's).


----------



## Beanz (Aug 28, 2022)

ughh tomorrow is the first day of school which means i have to wake up at the crack of dawn (6:30 am) and be in a constant state of anxiety everyday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2022)

depression still kickin my *** and I highkey forgot to write my Hero's Crossing story so now I only have like one hour to do it


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 29, 2022)

I gave up writing that Hero’s Crossing story. It sucks I couldn’t even come up with a general idea so I could at least attempt to write a story. I’m not a writer at all. Who knew this task would drive me insane for a day thinking about what to write.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 29, 2022)

It’s a pretty lonely day

Also nobody on the servers I’m on seems to really have the same schedule as me so that feeling of timezone suckage is here tonight
Even the Australian servers have better things to do or people with different nighttime schedules


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 29, 2022)

Spam/Scam messages are so annoying and I especially hate the ones with this bull attached to them.





Like yeah, sure you are.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 29, 2022)

My family. They piss me off so much. Honestly, the only reason I'm excited for school is to get away from my family (my brother included, which is easy enough 'cause he avoids me like the plague even at the fricking bus stop).

Also, still upset that my Wii Remotes are still broken. I wanted to play Wii Sports and then I remembered: "Oh yeah, the remotes are broken, dumb-***!" Hope I can get some new ones soon.


----------



## Franny (Aug 29, 2022)

Spoiler: TW for death



my grandpa passed away just this morning, probably less than an hour ago.
i've never been close to him. he's been awful to me and my siblings. i'm not sure if i'm mourning his death or if i'm mourning the fact that i will never, no matter what, have a loving pair of grandparents like most people do.
i'm not sure what to think. my dad told me and my chest got very warm like it does during panic attacks but it dissipated almost instantly. i don't feel like crying, i don't feel like seeing him or even going to his funeral but im afraid i'm going to regret it.

hmm. being an adult kind of sucks. i can't cry or whine my way out of this. it's time to make a decision.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2022)

whiny middle-age women are the worst, regardless of who they are and come from.

like not necessarily white karen women but just anyone who act entitled and basically bully people for their existence like... no one likes you like that.


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 29, 2022)

I really hate it when the ones that are supposed to love you the most are your worst critic.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 29, 2022)

my first day of school was okay, at least it was a half day. i can already tell that i don’t like chemistry, i don’t like the vibes in that class. 

my school doesn’t have air conditioning, i should be happy because that lets us off early but when it’s hot it’s literally unbearable.


----------



## Franny (Aug 29, 2022)

On top of crappy things happening earlier, our power just went out because of the storms


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 30, 2022)

I was forgotten about in a meeting I shouldve been invited to and my coworker said to me "you don't exist" and I jokingly said "yeah sometimes I don't really want to exist anyway" and he looked concerned  I forgot that other people don't share my dark sense of humor 

I don't really know where my mind is at lately, it's just a total mess regarding anything. I just feel like crying a lot.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 30, 2022)

The person who hurt me is gonna walk away scott-free in that friend group. It’s not that I’m vengeful but I’m sure he wouldn’t take accountability and those people deserve better than that.

I’m at a weird impasse of cutting ties with them over this guy and I’m not going to lie about why, but I don’t know how much I should actually say. At a time like this trying to spread the truth doesn’t really do good. If I just say I know you won’t appreciate it but he’s actually a bad guy and I’m leaving to minimise the drama, that leaves a lot of questions open. I guess I’ll go with that when I put the time aside for it. There are a lot of questions left open regardless. What an awful guy he was.

I woke up thinking about this right away today. Been a while since that happened. I’ll miss that community even if I wasn’t active anyway. Always wanted to return, but I can’t stomach that.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 30, 2022)

It’s hard to believe genuine and non-toxic people do exist nowadays. It’s hard to trust anyone but when you find someone genuine, it’s nice. In the back of your mind you think there’s an ulterior motive but after a while that feeling fades and you realize there are genuine people. 

It’s just a shame you have to question it 99% of the time.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> - snip -



To be honest, I just remind myself that for as many bad and toxic people in the world there are that want to see you fail, there are just as many that are good people and want to see you succeed.  It's weird, but it works for me.

I've been on this site for years and talking to others in real life in many different places for years.  I'm sure if someone thought I had an ulterior motive they would have questioned me already.  I just love being friendly and being able to relate to others, that's all.

Sorry if you didn't want a response, but I felt the need to.


----------



## Franny (Aug 30, 2022)

I still don't have power  don't ever come to Michigan y'all our power companies are literally the worst in the country


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 30, 2022)

I apparently have to get 3 wisdom teeth out and it's gonna cost some real cash. At least I have until June but I bet it's gonna go by super fast

I've never had such a major surgery before. The thing I dread the most is just.. the mess, and probably the inability to eat easily for a while


----------



## amemome (Aug 30, 2022)

Power has been out overnight. This reminds me of what happened to me during Camp TBT. Same-ish time (storm and trees knocking over powerlines seems to happen a lot in late August) too.

Wi-fi AND data were on and off last night, which was annoying.


----------



## Franny (Aug 30, 2022)

amemome said:


> Power has been out overnight. This reminds me of what happened to me during Camp TBT. Same-ish time (storm and trees knocking over powerlines seems to happen a lot in late August) too.
> 
> Wi-fi AND data were on and off last night, which was annoying.


are you in the midwest? i swear we lose power over the tip of a hat here.


----------



## allainah (Aug 30, 2022)

My mom ignored my text and didn't pick me up breakfast .-. i know, kind of pathetic for an adult to be complaining their mom didnt get them food LOL but I swear I do so much for her alllll the time, and babysit for her bff for free so they can hang out with no kids? Like sorry was a $5 sandwich too much to ask for :/ 
I'm just moody cause I didn't sleep at all last night, and we have no food in the house. Like I NEED some food right now for energy or im not going to make it through the day, and I'm going to be super depressed if I end up falling asleep and sleep all day again.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 30, 2022)

Taco Bell didn’t have slushies this morning so I couldn’t get a mango whip. I had to get a Dragon Paradise sparkling tea. I do like it, but sparkling water gives me headaches and I’m pretty sure this tea will eventually do the same. I’ve only had it one other time. Headaches are not fun.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> It’s hard to believe genuine and non-toxic people do exist nowadays. It’s hard to trust anyone but when you find someone genuine, it’s nice. In the back of your mind you think there’s an ulterior motive but after a while that feeling fades and you realize there are genuine people.
> 
> It’s just a shame you have to question it 99% of the time.


honestly I have this same anxiety with everyone. I've even been worrying a bit abt my relationship with my SO because even though we tell each other we'll take care of each other and be there forever, I just worry that somewhere down the line something will come up and I'll lose him. I hope the feeling goes away soon. I think it'll get easier once we meet in person and can talk face to face.


the mall here has been dead for almost a decade and honestly walking around in here just makes me so sad. Im surprised this place is still open. there are only a few stores, though a few have recently opened and I can only hope that they stay and don't have to close down as well. I hate that I have to drive almost an hour to actually go to a decent mall.

also feeling pretty down again today. nothing interests me and I haven't even eaten yet bc I have no appetite at all. I was hoping walking around the mall would help but after seeing yet another new store close down here I just feel kinda sad and empty.


----------



## oak (Aug 30, 2022)

My hair is turning grey at the ripe age of 28 so that's cool. Why you gotta do me like that hair


----------



## Beanz (Aug 30, 2022)

Spoiler: me whining as usual 



i hate icebreakers so much, my history teacher is making me do this thing tomorrow where we’re supposed to tell two truths (things that you have done) and a dream (a thing that you want to do but haven’t) and i have no idea what to put, some of our lives aren’t that interesting lol. 

aside from that i hate my schedule, i have only one class that i don’t hate which is english. the other reason why i hate my schedule is because lunch is at 11:00 which messes up everything else, there used to be 2 classes after that but now there’s 3 which is going to make school feel even longer. 

oh and im actually interested in talking to someone in my class for once but i don’t know how to go about doing that. i’m lonely and i’ve probably solidified myself as being unfriendly anyway.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## vixened (Aug 31, 2022)

_ow mouth pain suckkssss_


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 31, 2022)

Note to self: Don’t drink sparkling water/sparkling tea/sparkling anything.

I have a headache, and it happens whenever I drink those things. Never again.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 31, 2022)

First day of school. I don't know why I'm so nervous about it, I mean it's practically the same protocol as every year. I just hope my best friend is gonna be there. T-T


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 31, 2022)

I finally had the ingrown toe nail removal procedure done. While I'm glad that this mess is almost over with, it hurts like a mother.

Another problem now. Job hunting related.


Spoiler



A colleague of my sister mentioned that they were hiring at a school. The position is for playground supervisor I think. It's 3 hours a day, however the hours are separated. For example 8-9 am, then 12 pm-1pm, and 3 pm-4 pm. I don't like it because what am I going to do between those hours? It's not Iike I can wait outside in my car. It's too hot outside. Driving back and forth will be a pain, especially if the location is a bit far.

Also, they start interviewing this Friday. That's a little bit too close for comfort since I don't know anything about that place. Also, who is going to watch my nephew between those hours? Is my sister going to quit her job or is she going to leave him with our mother? My mom is in her 60s already and gets tired more easily now. I have a lot to think about today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2022)

idk I'm just feeling kinda sad and anxious rn. lots on my mind. I'm waiting for my mom to be done w her appt so we can go home and I can actually relax for a bit.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 31, 2022)

Hormones I hate you


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2022)

Sister of my fiance who has a 1 month old wants to do way too long distance holidays already with her and is refusing to accept that now with a baby life is not as "free" as it was before.. it annoys me, as she insists on getting tips on how we handled it with a (almost) 1 year old.. told her that with 3 months a 4 hour trip with the car was hell.. now imagine putting the stress of a 2+ h long carride + min. 2h flight on a not even 2 months old. I find it honestly careless and it disgusts me..


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 31, 2022)

I am so incredibly sad. I had the most wonderful trip with my girlfriend but now it's over and I'm back home and she's back home and I miss her so much and I hate being so far away.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 31, 2022)

Sick once again. My body just gotten so weak the pass year so its now super easy to get sick.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 1, 2022)

Spoiler: i have very deep-set self-esteem issues that i don't know what to do with



Me: Hey can we do x instead of y?  I don't like y because reasons
Other person: Okay yeah, sure, no prob!
My brain: wow you horrible controlling monster.  you manipulative villain.  wallow in the misery of your hollow victory you pathetic scoundrel


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2022)

I started watching a movie on Netflix before bed, got sleepy, then turned it off halfway through. I'm feeling really rough this morning so told my boss I'll come in for noon instead of 8am. Seeing as I'm already awake I decided to watch the rest of that movie to take my mind off the nausea and, oh look, it was removed from Netflix overnight! I'm annoyed.


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 1, 2022)

I used to get fresh air from walking but there’s always chimney smoke now and it’s too strong, always someone blasting music along the way too. I don’t like this neighbourhood. I just want peace and quiet.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 1, 2022)

1. My friend has set up a "secret" Instagram account (which is set public) and she has been posting on it for a while now but for some reason I am no longer privy to that new public account... but of course her boyfriend is. Oh well it's nice to know how much I mean to her these days despite the fact any conversation we do have always ends with her not replying even when the conversation is in full flow etc.

2. My neighbour's have set up a CCTV camera in their front window (badly disguised by a bird box) and it's pointed directly at our driveway which is shared between us and two other households all because one of their bushes accidentally got destroyed by a delivery driver last week. The DPA (2018) states CCTV should not be pointed at neighbouring properties, shared spaces or public areas which is the exact opposite of what they've done.

3. The bus I catch home from work is no longer allowed to stop at one of the stops I get off so I now have to switch buses (again) which means I get home later than normal. Also that means I will now have to pay out over £100 a month for a monthly ticket as I have no choice but to use the other bus service despite the fact that we're in a Cost of Living Crisis and £100 a month is a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2022)

Obnoxiously positive co-workers... Like okay there's not much we can do about the move which sucks big time but can you stop being so positive about it, our current place is fine and if you think it's "dark and grey" or whatever just go outside and take some water or air...bruh. Like please be somewhat critical ffs.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 1, 2022)

I don't know how I feel right now; it's either annoyed or upset/angry.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 1, 2022)

It’s just another stressful day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 1, 2022)

today lunch at school was a disaster. there was plenty of open tables so i sat down at one in the corner. a girl from my class joined my table and i moved because i thought that maybe she wanted to be alone, i mean she’s usually alone and i think she sat at the table that i chose to sit at today last year so i didn’t want to invade her space. my aunt and brother said that i probably came across as rude, i mean i thought that too but i was like she probably thought it was awkward that some random person was sitting at her table. i think im going to approach her tomorrow at lunch and be like “hi can i sit here? i didn’t know if you wanted to be alone or not yesterday so i moved” would that be weird since i moved away from her yesterday? i also want to talk to her and not just sit there but i don’t know what to say.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 1, 2022)

i don't know why i constantly think about how short life is (and by extent the meaninglessness of the day to day monotony) but it never fails to get me down. especially when i realize i don't have time for, well, anything beyond work & school at this point in my life. it feels like i'm wasting what little time i have (even though i'm in my 20s??????). why am i thinking about this. ugh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 1, 2022)

I told my best friend that she was being immature while I was hanging out with her at school yesterday and she got defensive and snapped at me. "Oh, you think_ I'm_ immature? Did you get a job yet? Did you get your driver's license?" Yikes... I can't even get my driver's license because I'm still 15. Also, time to add her to my list of people telling me to get a job. Ugh. I don't think it's such a good idea when I struggle so much in school, anyways. At least I don't make a ton of sex jokes (which is why I called her immature) and take everything in a sexual way... I guess we have different definitions of 'mature'. Whatever, I shouldn't even be mad about this.


----------



## deana (Sep 1, 2022)

Boss is sick again, I am covering again  don't enjoy 11 hour days


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2022)

I don’t know what to expect working tomorrow. I’m going to a different store for the next three days. I’m happy that it will be overtime. I heard it will be easier since there’s no dining room.


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 1, 2022)

trying to get all my courses into order is making go wild. i'm getting a migraine from thinking so much :///
at least i have gym first semester (semptember until sometime in march) so i dont have to worry about running in the hot summer heat


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 1, 2022)

Stressing about moving back to be closer to campus to start college again. I feel more-so than my previous years, even though this will be like, my 5th time doing it? I moved back with my parents to spend the summer with my family (as I usually do) and got a part-time job while I juggled summer school. Though my work stressed me out because the management was toxic, I made a friends with a few of my co-workers and saying goodbye was emotional... I think I'm feeling more sad about moving away this year because it would have been nice to make plans to hang out with my friends outside of work.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 1, 2022)

I wish my parents wouldn't smoke in the living room where I'm using the laptop. Actually, I wish my parents wouldn't smoke at all.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 1, 2022)

Great, I was so excited for my online interior design course I'm taking and I just literally today found out I'm gonna need all these materials 90% I don't have and they never told me that in the beginning
they want me to do all this stuff like film a roleplay thing of a interior designer working with a client
your suppose to act it out so you understand what it's like working with clients and everything, all this stuff is gonna be so stressful I wish they would have told me that in the beginning I thought I was gonna read and write and do tests and listen to things not do things IRL ugh


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2022)

I thought that “Where is Gnome” event was a task requiring New Horizons because I saw pictures of the game. I wasn’t reading closely enough and just found out an hour ago you literally just have to post captions. I missed out on that event because I wasn’t paying attention to the rules.


----------



## zarf (Sep 2, 2022)

I was supposed to return to uni next week but something went wrong and now idk if I can even take any classes. Feeling helpless. Hope everything sorts itself out somehow...


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 2, 2022)

losing my mind over duty work. i really want to be decked at the operating room but things just keep on preventing me from that and i keep on getting assigned to the wards  is this a sign telling me i'm never meant to be a surgeon...............


----------



## oak (Sep 2, 2022)

I saw a homeless lady with no shoes on and some seriously messed up feet so I offered her my sandals. She tried them on and they were way too big for her feet, like 4 sizes too big so she had to give them back. I had to put them back on after she had her feet in them as to not offend her but I think imma throw them out now lmao.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 2, 2022)

Is it bad that I’m kind of relieved that they didn’t call me in for the interview? Last night I had trouble sleeping because I kept going over possible interview questions.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2022)

bad sinus headache again, I really want to do some stuff tonight (including watching the TBT gaming livestream at 10pm) but more so I just want to go to bed. going to sleep is one of the few things that can for sure get rid of a headache for me. I just hate going to bed so early.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 2, 2022)

I ran into some stories people shared of local governments trying to tell property owners what to do or trying to micromanage them. Some even being outside of city limits (meaning out in the country and the county wanting to ban gardens and animals). These always make me angry. 
It's also insane that some small towns are more strict than the larger cities.

I mean, who cares (beyond law makers wanting to control and line thier pockets I guess) if someone is growing some peppers in their backyard or have a few chickens or ducks if they are healthy and contained or collect rainwater for your tomatoes. Nothing needs to be seized nor bulldozed nor assigned a fee.

Or the double standard of cats and dogs requiring licences and yearly fees but not being enforced unless you have something that gives you the slightest independence from the grocery store. Or cats and dogs roaming around pooping (even attacking) and making noise vs the claim birds are noisy when dog barks are actually louder than chickens and ducks squawks.
It is insane to label rabbits as live stock or as an exotic animal, thus banned, when you got wild rabbits running around everywhere (naturally) with no removal being implemented by local govs. But guinea pigs (cavies) aren't listed when they have always been kept as pets and livestock forever in the Americas.

_Freedom ring and pursue of happiness my *** I'm surprised libraries still exist, as they are the only places where you can exist without the expectation of spending money._


----------



## Plainbluetees (Sep 2, 2022)

Dearest random person on the internet who added American Idiot by Green Day to a Spotify sleep songs playlist, immediately following Mozart’s Piano Concerto No. 21… I hope karma gets you back at 3:04 A.M. sometime soon.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Neb (Sep 3, 2022)

I’m tired of having a messy social life. I’m too quiet to meet people in person, so I exclusively reach out online. The friendships always start out great. We talk at least once a day and the conversations are deep and not superficial. Then I either forget to send messages or they quit reaching out themselves. If the former happens I feel guilty and either send yet another apology, act like nothing happened in my response, or ghost them because I find it too awkward. If it’s the latter then I either desperately reach out to no avail or I hear back after weeks or months (this isn’t their fault of course. Life happens).

For the times where it’s my responsibility I have gotten somewhat better. Thanks to my ADHD medication I find it easier to keep track of everyone I message. That fear of another awkward apology still happens though.

I guess I just wish this cycle would end because it’s so predictable. I wish keeping online friends was easier. If anyone has advice on this I would appreciate it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 3, 2022)

Istg if one of them says some passive-agressive comment about how I'm not doing enough work in my department (again, which I am doing alot) at the meeting today...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2022)

I haven't been here consistently since before I came out as nb/trans and since atm I'm here by myself I feel really uncomfortable lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 3, 2022)

Spoiler: TW: Blood



Woke up this morning with a nosebleed. Then I coughed out blood in the sink. I didn't know if I was gonna throw up or faint. Great start to my morning. :,)


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 3, 2022)

my stupid brain wont shut up


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2022)

my anxiety is god awful rn and I know I haven't taken my meds yet today (and won't be able to til I get home) but like this is a ridiculous level of anxiety lol


----------



## vixened (Sep 3, 2022)

I wish I could take medicine so I could actually socialize with people


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2022)

My anxiety is a bit high right now but I don’t have anything going on, so I should be able to calm down.


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 3, 2022)

Nothing bad happened but trying to socialise can be exhausting


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 3, 2022)

It's September, it shouldn't be 34 C (93 F) here.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Sep 3, 2022)

I wish my dad wasn’t so over dramatic. 

My whole family (7 people) is watching football (american) and we have a tailgating folding table set up. For reference see the spoiler. 

Anyway, this table just randomly decides to collapse. The only open thing on it is my half full iced tea, which gets on the floor. Nobody else except my dad reacts to it; he screams “OH HOLY CRAPPING JESUS!” at the top of his lungs. My aunt (his sister) turns to him and says “Oh my god! His tea spilled!! It sounds like you’re having a heart attack!” Me and my other aunt immediately start mopping it up with paper towels and ten seconds later you can’t tell that it landed there. My whole family is staring at him and all agree that he just overreacted. It’s so annoying.

This isn’t the first time he’s done something like this. I could go on. The last time it happened was eating dinner with him when the sour cream got knocked over. He screamed, and I said that he was overreacting. Then he _stormed out of the house. _It’s really annoying and nobody likes it.



Spoiler: table picture


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 4, 2022)

I have been offered an amazing opportunity in my career but I always stress when it comes to change. 

But I really really should say yes....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2022)

woke up in the middle of the night with a bad pain in the joint of my big toe on my left foot, I can barely move it and it hurts to put any weight on it, I almost can't even put my sandals on cause I have to wiggle my toes to get them on. 

I normally would just be like "yeah I'll just stay off of it for a few days" but uhhhh I have to work tomorrow and Monday at a job that requires me to be on my feet nonstop  so I guess we will see how this day goes lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 4, 2022)

I miss my girlfriend  We still talk all the time I am just a baby and want her Here bdkdhdkd sigh


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2022)

Soigne said:


> i don't know why i constantly think about how short life is (and by extent the meaninglessness of the day to day monotony) but it never fails to get me down. especially when i realize i don't have time for, well, anything beyond work & school at this point in my life. it feels like i'm wasting what little time i have (even though i'm in my 20s??????). why am i thinking about this. ugh.


I think everyone goes through this at some point in their 20s, especially when the daily grind feels like all you have time for. I certainly did, especially in the months leading up to my 30th birthday; and my partner turns 25 in a couple of weeks and it feels like it's every few days that I'll come home to find her stressed and upset about the idea that her life and career are stagnating and that she feels she's already "peaked".

It could be worthwhile thinking about what your long-term goals are and what you can do now to help you get there. For example, you say that you're in school, so then I would imagine you are working towards a qualification that is hopefully going to help you to build a career. So, spin the narrative: instead of thinking of school as something that eats up all your time; remind yourself of what you are going to get out of this at the end. e.g. I only got through the final few months of my postgraduate degree by focusing on the fact it was going to give me an advantage in an extremely competitive job market. When things get tough, focusing on the future and how what you are doing right now is going to shape it can be motivating and give you a better sense of direction and purpose.

And, of course, if you're unhappy with the direction your life is going in then that is a sign that you should take action now to try and change it. Annoyingly, what people thinks is going to be a fun decade (20s) is often spent broke, trying to figure out what you want to do with your life, and working your ass off to make sure you will someday achieve it. Use this time wisely!




BrokenSanity said:


> Great, I was so excited for my online interior design course I'm taking and I just literally today found out I'm gonna need all these materials 90% I don't have and they never told me that in the beginning
> they want me to do all this stuff like film a roleplay thing of a interior designer working with a client
> your suppose to act it out so you understand what it's like working with clients and everything, all this stuff is gonna be so stressful I wish they would have told me that in the beginning I thought I was gonna read and write and do tests and listen to things not do things IRL ugh


All good courses for hands-on professions will include practical elements and teach you about the industry. e.g. I'm a scientist - but I wouldn't be employable if I didn't have laboratory experience. Likewise, an interior designer with no experience is no good to anybody! If that is a route you are interested in pursuing, then the skills they are going to teach you are going to be vital to working in the role.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 4, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> It's September, it shouldn't be 34 C (93 F) here.


September and even October can still range from warm to really hot days. Least where I am from. It's not until Mid-October that the weather starts to settle down to more tolerable to pleasant days. And then it just shifts drastically to very cold. Where I am from we never ease into a pleasant spring or autumn. It's just here's one day...now suffer! lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 4, 2022)

I just worked two out of three days in a row at a different location. This is my third day. It’s different, and it’s giving me major vibes of a job I’d only be at for a few weeks at the most and quit. This is only temporary because I’m a “borrowed employee” for them, but it makes me appreciate where I currently work, and how I can’t go to a different place working the same job position and everything is the same. Because it’s not.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 4, 2022)

I found two old gmail accounts, knew their passwords, but can't login because I have to verify my identity via a mobile number I haven't had in 10 years probably. Please, I just want my Neopets password.


----------



## Neb (Sep 4, 2022)

Whoop, I got unfriended without warning after talking to someone for a day. So much for making a new friend…


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 4, 2022)

Neb said:


> Whoop, I got unfriended without warning after talking to someone for a day. So much for making a new friend…


I was talking to someone on reddit and after she asked where I was from and I responded she just stopped talking to me altogether  like tbh I think it was foolish of me to initiate conversation with her anyway (she posted on a lesbian subreddit but only had a two-day old account; tbh I'm not entirely sure I _was_ talking to a woman) but the abruptness with which she dropped off was pretty funny


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 4, 2022)

I’m so anxious about the week ahead. Got two big projects running at once (I can barely handle one project lmao). My brain keeps assuming the worst, like everything is going to catastrophically fail. There’s so many things to keep an eye on and I’m going to lose sight of everything. My brains a literal mess and I hate it. 

And who do I have for help at work? Literally no one. My boss does not give a **** about teaching, bettering or helping me. And the one manager here who does is going on leave this week. I literally can’t show that I’m stressed because it’ll backfire and my boss will get angry with me rather than help.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2022)

I want some gummy life savers but I really don't feel like spending any more money :<

also tried to take a much needed nap this afternoon and it was a total flop so I'm still really tired and now also groggy


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 4, 2022)

Chris said:


> All good courses for hands-on professions will include practical elements and teach you about the industry. e.g. I'm a scientist - but I wouldn't be employable if I didn't have laboratory experience. Likewise, an interior designer with no experience is no good to anybody! If that is a route you are interested in pursuing, then the skills they are going to teach you are going to be vital to working in the role.


I know, I don't care what it takes for me to get my job that wasn't what I was concerned about, I'm stressed I need to buy all these materials  they didn't give me a list of I needed them before signing up for that course
they should have showed you what you needed for courses before you spend your money taking it and then they tell you "by the way your gonna need all this crap"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2022)

I just feel incredibly useless and hopeless and lazy. I can do everything right except for the things that I absolutely need to do right.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 4, 2022)

my 2DS xl is acting strange. i was in the middle of playing acnl and it cut out and it crashed. when i turned it back on it said something about how it couldn’t detect the SD card and it had a dark spot to the right of the screen. i don’t know what’s wrong with it, i’ve dropped it a few times but it’s always seemed okay after. im worried that it’s broken but im even more worried about my nearly 4 year old acnl save file.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 4, 2022)

I had a long day today feeling tired as a result and I don't want to get into the specifics. I managed to complete a few fair activities today, but it's unfortunate how I'm unable to finish the others at the last minute. If I just had a relaxing day, I might've gotten more things in, but I can't. Oh, and I'm not feeling too good mentally, so there's that.


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 5, 2022)

i feel like i wasted my entire summer away looking for jobs when i could have been doing a summer school course or getting my volunteer hours. i didnt even get a interview. i feel so useless and stupid now .


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 5, 2022)

Spoiler: 1



Tested positive for covid today and i cried about it a lot, mainly because I'm really concerned about the people I came into contact with very recently (before I had symptoms and all). I'm glad I made the right decision to be vigilant and tested myself immediately because I had very mild symptoms (37.5 fever and a sore throat that went away after like 10 mins) and I was really conscious about it. Glad I made the right call not to force myself to go to work today either. I talked to all the concerned parties and apologized to them and they were all nice and said it's okay, it's no one's intention to get sick, and that I hope I get well soon. It really helped calm down my anxiety because I honestly thought they'd be mad or something.

The upside is that I'll get to rest a lot for the week and see my family again. Even if I have to isolate, it feels better being at home with my family than being alone in my apartment.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 5, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> -snip-


I hope you can recover soon, take good care of yourself and stay safe


----------



## S.J. (Sep 5, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> -snip-


So sorry to hear Skar.  I hope you don't feel too unwell, and that you feel better soon!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 5, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I hope you can recover soon, take good care of yourself and stay safe





S.J. said:


> So sorry to hear Skar.  I hope you don't feel too unwell, and that you feel better soon!


 thank you sm for the well wishes, it means a lot!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 5, 2022)

Could the stabbing pain in my previously broken leg please go away  

I don't know when the pain will end...it's just constantly there. Not bad enough to take pain killers, but more of an annoyance. 6 months after a fracture and the pain should be gone...it's been over 6 months now and it's still there lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2022)

I know I'm gonna be hungry when i get to work but I really can't eat anything rn (most often I can't eat within a few hours of waking up), and I don't have anything I can pack that doesn't require a microwave. I guess I'll have to leave some time during the day to get something to eat.


also highkey disappointed that the mcdonalds happy meals right now only come with pokemon cards and not little figurines/toys as well. last time I got a pokemon happy meal was in 2018 (I think) and it came with a popplio card as well as a Pikachu toy that lights up. this time around it's just a card. big missed opportunity to have toys based on Gen 8 pokemon


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 5, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> snip


Oh dear, skarmoury. I hope things don't get worse for you, and I pray for your speedy recovery.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 5, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Oh dear, skarmoury. I hope things don't get worse for you, and I pray for your speedy recovery.


thank you so much  I already have my vaccines + 2 boosters so hopefully it stays mild


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2022)

Stupid co-workers  Like okay you could have told me you were handling the e-mail inbox today, or our superior could have done. Also learn to spot junk e-mails and don't use our common e-mail for private things IF it now wasn't junk but it was 99% that plus you weren't even here on last Friday so.. uh lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2022)

Spoiler: meh



I dunno if there is such a thing as "too much" when it comes to inclusion at workplaces, but sometimes I think my superiors/boss think I'm "normal" still when I've been open with my Asperger and stuff. And yeah I'm happy within my "tin can" life or whatever, they don't need to include me in literally everything if they don't have to. Instead I think they forgot how I function in their aim on doing that. Or I might be overthinking but it's kinda coming to a point where it is a bit too much now. Guess I could bring it up nicely whenever we have those "talks" with our boss n stuff.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 5, 2022)

Spoiler: middle child syndrome but i'm actually the oldest lol



my mom claiming she treats all of us (her three kids) the same when she blatantly doesn't. the other week, she takes my sister shopping when asked; same day, she belittles me when i ask if she can make me soup because i was horribly ill with the usual, "oh, you're 23, you can do it yourself". today, i dare to ask if she can pick me up some drink while she's out shopping (£5's worth) even though i can't afford it at the moment, because i've admittedly done a lot of depression spending lately. she says no, she's not made of money, which, fair enough if she wasn't always buying my brother extra food, free of charge, paying for his phone bill every month, letting him eat all the food he pleases when he stops over, and also letting him use this place as a hangout without ever paying a cent. (he's 19, and unlike me, he's had two paying jobs lately. he screwed up the first one by constantly taking days off whenever he felt like it and quit the latest one just because he didn't feel like doing it.) i don't mention the £172 she currently owes me, or the money she borrowed years ago that i eventually wrote off, but £5's worth of drink is a big no-no. okay.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2022)

anxiety is bad again 

also can't believe I'm two tickets short of getting a bluebird plush I'm so saddd


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> anxiety is bad again
> 
> also can't believe I'm two tickets short of getting a bluebird plush I'm so saddd


oof stay safe :/ *hugs*

wish i could give them tickets to you D:


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler: 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


skar bby i hope you feel better soon.  make sure to take care of yourself and get plenty of rest.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 5, 2022)

My big boy Ekko (cat) who is very easily scared went outside and there is a firework that started and I can't find him anywhere.. I know he's scared to death from the noises, I didn't know about the firework. I hope he will come home fast, it's already late here...


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 5, 2022)

Stupid CVS brand of waterproof adhesive tape won't stick to my skin. You had one job! Meanwhile my right sandal sticks to my foot like glue making it difficult to take off without hurting my toes.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 5, 2022)

xara said:


> skar bby i hope you feel better soon.  make sure to take care of yourself and get plenty of rest.


thank you xaraaa  I'm under great care rn (my family prepared so much for me) and I'll be resting a lot!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2022)

every time I want to do a video recording I procrastinate until it gets too late and I get really tired. I'm telling myself I'll do it tomorrow but I prob won't do it then either. idk why I can't get myself to do anything I want to do.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2022)

It’s getting late, and I’m thinking I should have went to sleep just a bit earlier. I’m going to sleep now, though. Just had a few things to take care of.


----------



## vixened (Sep 6, 2022)

feeling useless. . .

_yayyyyy my favoriteeee_ /sarcasm


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Sep 6, 2022)

My sleep schedule, possible bronchitis, autoimmune diseases that keep me from being being able to get out hardly during covid and and not being to a mall in years.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 6, 2022)

I’m tired and have a headache, but can’t take any medicine due to my antibiotics.


----------



## Neb (Sep 6, 2022)

Despite my better self esteem, I’ve been feeling off tonight. I just feel ugly for no real reason. Sure I’ve been called that a lot in the past, but normally that specific insult stays in the back of my mind. I wish this thought would go away.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2022)

really wanted to sleep in today but I've already woken up like 5 times this morning and I still don't feel rested. might try one more time and then ig I'll have to give up and get out of bed.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2022)

Work stressing me out  

Do not want to move and also getting a work phone.. Like okay it's good where we are now but they don't have a proper policy plus its "updates" are just ugh.


----------



## Franny (Sep 6, 2022)

Spoiler



i feel like my personality is really abrasive and it makes me unlikable, i wish i wasnt such a jerk but idk i feel like if im not then people will be rude to me so i gotta put up barriers before people can hurt me



sad bcz taco bell will never bring back the strawberry frutista freeze ;_;


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 6, 2022)

SCHOOL IS TOMORROW


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm a constant disappointment to myself and I feel like a constant disappointment to my family 


edit: I feel a little better bc I reminded myself that I was gonna be kind to myself today and that I didn't need any self imposed negativity. so I'm spending the evening playing Pokemon 

I still feel like I disappoint people constantly (and I disappoint myself every day ofc) but maybe I can work through this if I'm conscious abt it and try to be positive.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 6, 2022)

One of my favorite Aunts died this morning.  thisss sucks.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm good now.  Just needed to vent a bit.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 6, 2022)

Spoiler: silly lil rant



was reading some random stuff on wikipedia and came across a really cool, unique word that I thought would make for a great brand name if I ever start a business where I sew my lil bags, but when I googled it the name was already taken by some stupid blockchain app metaverse whatever-the-fudge startup company  really hoping they die out soon so I can claim the name for myself maybe


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 7, 2022)

To be honest; what isn’t bothering me at this point 


Spoiler: aaaa



I feel like all I do is let everyone down. I feel like I bother everybody, or annoy them. I just want to hide underground forever :’)


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 7, 2022)

R.I.P Well that confirms it, I can never get a Discord account...
for a long time I thought Discord required a phone number to use but then I thought it just wanted a phone number OR an email address for an account, after a long time of considering getting a Discord account for reasons useful to me despite not really wanting a Discord account I try and make one today with my Email and even though I verified my email address and did Discord's "I'm not a robot" test it still requires me to enter my phone number for security reasons and I don't HAVE a phone number because it takes money for a phone number subscription thing and I don't even have any people I can call anyways, sorry I'm required to have a phone number just because apparently everyone has one? (and no, please don't suggest I use someone else's phone number that is not an option for me)
I'm starting to feel like I'm missing out on a lot with Discord, all my close friends have it and they apparently chat on there together a lot(without me) and it's a faster and easier way of communication for them so communicating to me since I don't have it is slower and I need to wait longer for my friends to get my messages via email or PMs (I'm talking about my friends at school btw)
also I feel like Discord is a valuable tool to own for TBT even if I never planned on using Discord a lot because there is some important things I can miss out on on TBT because I don't have Discord for example I would have never one of the questions on the Out of The Woods quiz right because it's a question only Discord users know the answer to
also I really want to see if that Collectables Discord server is cool or not because I don't know what it's like
*sign* well thanks for stealing my email discord..

on a side note another thing that is bothering me that isn't as long as my discord rant is my stomach is really hurting because of the heat


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 7, 2022)

It is nice to care about myself individually but it is also concerning how few people I really care about. I’ll have many chances to talk with people I suppose. I prefer time to myself so much more. Forums are nice because they aren’t too direct and I can open doors to socialise without feeling pressure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> One of my favorite Aunts died this morning.  thisss sucks.


I hope you can hang in there fox, I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hope you can hang in there fox, I'm so sorry to hear that


Thank you Bug, I really appreciate it. I'd been thinking about her alot lately.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2022)

Sometimes I feel kinda bad for my co-workers cause they're so used to being clanked down on from higher instances to the point where they have like 0 say in stuff. Sure I don't either really but it's lowkey frustrating how my workplace has this hierarchy and how people be like "oh whatever" about it rather than wanting a change.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 7, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> snip


Oh dear... That's so sad to hear about losing a relative, Foreverfox.  I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 7, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Oh dear... That's so sad to hear about losing a relative, Foreverfox.  I hope you're doing okay.


Thank you, shellzilla, I really appreciate it. I'm doing okay - I allowed myself some time to cry last night but today I've just been thinking about having fun times with her.


----------



## Plume (Sep 7, 2022)

I learned that one of my favorite internet cats who I've followed for many years has died. ;_; rip thurston waffles


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 7, 2022)

Plume said:


> I learned that one of my favorite internet cats who I've followed for many years has died. ;_; rip thurston waffles


Nooooo I hadn't heard!!  that's happened too much over the past year.


----------



## Plume (Sep 7, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Nooooo I hadn't heard!!  that's happened too much over the past year.


it sure has. ;_;


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 7, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-


Discord isn’t all what it’s hyped up to be. I really only use it to talk to someone, but that’s only because she doesn’t have a phone number at the moment and that’s how we communicate.

I used to hop in different servers, but I’m more of a lurker to see what it’s about. I’m not in the TBT Discord by choice and just choose not to participate in challenges that require being in that server. 

That collectibles discord is fan-made and isn’t moderated.  Only the actual TBT Discord is moderated, which makes it only _slightly_ more appealing than the collectibles discord. I’m more active on the forum anyway.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 8, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> _- snip -_


Oh I'm really sorry to hear about the phone thing : ( You can try searching online if you can bypass the cellphone number thing? I've seen some articles about it and currently I can remove my phone number from my discord so maybe you can look more into it. Also, I'm not sure how it works where you live, and I understand you don't have a phone number _subscription_, but do you have a phone number? Where I live, you can get a phone number by buying a $1 prepaid SIM card (but if it's way pricier where you live then I suggest just not buying : ( discord not worth all your money tbh). I think they need your phone number for the 2-factor authentication to prevent hacking accounts, since it's so rampant these days.

If it's any consolation, the TBT discord and collectibles discord aren't any busier than TBT itself, so I don't think you're missing out a whole lot on that aspect. The main difference between the two groups is that the TBT discord is moderated by TBT staff and has more people, whereas the collectibles discord is moderated by volunteer members of the TBT community and has relatively fewer (but still a bunch!) of people :] But the convo traffic is the same all throughout, whether on those discord groups or here (and honestly, I'm on the TBT discord only during fair, haha).

Hope this helps!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2022)

hate that I don't start to feel hungry until I've been at work for an hour and a half. I can't eat any earlier bc I'll get sick. yet all the stuff I'm able to pack for lunch is much better hot and I can't keep it hot. I'm just in a pickle here


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2022)

Instagram's stupid update with putting sounds on in stories/reels etc. by default. Yeah guess I won't be watching moving images then lol.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP Queen Elizabeth II - you were one of a kind.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> RIP Queen Elizabeth II - you were one of a kind.


This, may she rest in peace


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 8, 2022)

Yeah, I don’t care about the monarchy or status, but she bought stability. Something will be missing without her. RIP.

If Australia decides to become a republic from here I’m also not looking forward to that. Anyway, her death settles it for me, 2022 sucks. Sorry to be so crude.


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2022)

just woke up from a nap to the news of the queen’s passing. they announced this morning that she was under medical supervision and that people were concerned for her health... but i never expected this. and to think she only celebrated her jubilee a few months ago.  she really did seem invincible, like she’d live forever. hopefully she, her husband, her parents and her animals are together again.

rest in peace, Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2022)

just learned that the queen of England passed away and I am unbelievably saddened by the news. she was a truly amazing person. I'm honestly amazed that she reigned for so long, we were blessed with her presence. may she rest in peace


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just learned that the queen of England passed away and I am unbelievably saddened by the news. she was a truly amazing person. I'm honestly amazed that she reigned for so long, we were blessed with her presence. may she rest in peace


Same, I'm just completely gutted.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 8, 2022)

R.I.P queen elizabeth


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 8, 2022)

R.I.P Queen Elizabeth


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 8, 2022)

the way the queen's death is going to effect the economy because instead of spending money on helping the poor as energy bills rise by 80% and people are forced to choose between eating and not freezing to death, we're going to be spending millions on making a spectacle of burying her instead. a real slap in the face to people, especially those in poverty.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 8, 2022)

Spoiler: skype smiling emoji



me, a dramatic, stumbling upon the most minor inconvenience: wow this is the absolute worst day of my life

Anyway i hate how im sick with COVID. I need to go back to work ASAP because i do not like the feeling of curveballs throwing my entire schedule out of the loop. We have evaluations that require us to be there personally and I literally can't because I'm still in isolation and my heads haven't replied to me so i'm stuck in a state of anxiety over what hoops i need to go through to make up for a sickness i didn't ask for. I'm just so frustrated and I don't want to be exhausted beyond belief.

Also I should mention that I feel fine. Symptomatic, but still fine. I guess I should look on the bright side.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Sep 8, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> One of my favorite Aunts died this morning.  thisss sucks.


I’m so sorry to hear about the passing of your aunt. I hope you are doing well otherwise and I am sending prayers your way .


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 8, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Oh I'm really sorry to hear about the phone thing : ( You can try searching online if you can bypass the cellphone number thing? I've seen some articles about it and currently I can remove my phone number from my discord so maybe you can look more into it. Also, I'm not sure how it works where you live, and I understand you don't have a phone number _subscription_, but do you have a phone number? Where I live, you can get a phone number by buying a $1 prepaid SIM card (but if it's way pricier where you live then I suggest just not buying : ( discord not worth all your money tbh). I think they need your phone number for the 2-factor authentication to prevent hacking accounts, since it's so rampant these days.
> 
> If it's any consolation, the TBT discord and collectibles discord aren't any busier than TBT itself, so I don't think you're missing out a whole lot on that aspect. The main difference between the two groups is that the TBT discord is moderated by TBT staff and has more people, whereas the collectibles discord is moderated by volunteer members of the TBT community and has relatively fewer (but still a bunch!) of people :] But the convo traffic is the same all throughout, whether on those discord groups or here (and honestly, I'm on the TBT discord only during fair, haha).
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you so for trying to help, I appreciate you writing all this out
No, I don't have a phone number to begin with, I don't really even understand phone numbers that much because I'm not a cellphone user and I don't like to talk to other people on my parent's phones(social anxiety)
I only have a really old Android phone that has no service and it can only call 911 in emergencies 
it doesn't have a phone number or service to call people so I can't get a phone number
I can't use one of my parent's phone numbers for privacy reasons(plus I think my mom said she won't let me use her old number because she doesn't have access to it and/or that phone anymore idk)
I will just have to wait till I'm old enough to move out and live my own life so I can get a card for a phone number
I'd rather not even have one while I'm in the living situation I'm in because of privacy concerns with my family and the like

also based on the replies some people have told me, while at least it seems like the TBT collectables discord server isn't as cool as I thought I was missing out on
I just thought I read someone else say the collectables discord server was different from the marketplace and you might be able to find collectables for sale/trade that you can rarely find in the marketplace
I guess it seems like the discord is pretty much exactly the same and I'm not really missing out on anything

-
also reading others above comments, oh... I didn't know Queen Elizabeth passed away
that was really sad because I was just reading about her when it was Princess Diana's 25th anniversary since she passed away 25 years ago on August 31th 1997
and I saw the Queen was still alive but now's she's gone...


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2022)

I guess I used to have a thing with this girl. Things were going well but it went south real fast. I actually work with her brother and he asked me what happened between us, because he really likes me as a person. I don’t know. It’s been eleven months since I’ve last seen the girl. I haven’t seen her since I left. That may have upset her. I don’t know what happened. It’s truly a mystery to me.

It’s just weird that he brought it up. It makes me wonder if she mentioned me recently, but I don’t see how I could’ve been brought up in the first place. Besides, I’ve basically been over the whole situation.


----------



## Neb (Sep 9, 2022)

I already said this before, but I can’t believe I’ve ghosted the most loyal people in my life multiple times. They care for me and I care for them and yet I kept forgetting to reply to their texts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2022)

I hate the fact that whenever I talk abt myself or things I like to my SO in any capacity, I feel like I'm being self centered and selfish. I'm also terrified to talk abt how I actually feel and when I do I kinda have a mini breakdown.

trauma sucks.


edit: another big thing that's bothering me, and it also has to do with past trauma. the death of queen Elizabeth has made me incredibly sad and is also causing me a great deal of anxiety. ever since 2018 happened and I lost 3 people close to me (including my cat Daisy) in some of the worst ways possible, I just feel a great deal of fear and panic when I hear about someone's death. just typing this out is making me tear up.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm going to start a new island because I hate myself and honestly I just enjoy the beginning of the island more than the upkeep. I almost have all achievements and I don't care. I love doing the tutorial etc. And I also like changing the name. But damn is it a lot of work if you time travel. And I won't not time travel. It's just a ****load of work, but I literally dreamt about doing that last night.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 9, 2022)

While I can understand that my fiance is trying to do the best out of the situation of not being at home, it bothers me that he literally keeps forgetting to reply me, because he's too busy being at the bar with his collegue.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 9, 2022)

All the big changes this year globally and what it will mean for millions of people this autumn and winter. I would hope next summer will be sunny but I honestly don't know. When alot of things can happen in a week's time, months can easily be a different reality. And today is much different than jan 1 2022. June of 2023 will be much different than Sept 9 2022. I just hope for bright days and a good reality to come.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 9, 2022)

I keep getting spam calls from the same city every day. It's always a different number, too.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 9, 2022)

EA really needs to fix their servers. I can’t connect on this game but it lets me connect on other games. This has been an ongoing issue throughout the community. This game requires online to function and I want to play.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 10, 2022)

My dad tested positive for covid.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2022)

my SO never said good night to me, he just kinda disappeared. I hope he's okay. I'm really anxious abt it and I can't sleep at all 

edit: it's now 2am and I still can't sleep. I occasionally drift into sleep but something wakes me up. I'm sure he is okay I just worry abt him a lot


----------



## xara (Sep 10, 2022)

Merielle said:


> My dad tested positive for covid.


oh no! i hope he feels better soon and that no one else catches it.  praying for a speedy recovery; i’ll keep you guys in my thoughts.  *virtual hugs*


----------



## Merielle (Sep 10, 2022)

xara said:


> oh no! i hope he feels better soon and that no one else catches it.  praying for a speedy recovery; i’ll keep you guys in my thoughts.  *virtual hugs*


Thank you so much, xara. 

--

My mom suddenly had to go to the hospital just now because she was in a lot of pain.  If everyone would please keep her in their thoughts and wish her well, I would greatly appreciate it.  I'm really scared and worried and I just want her to be okay.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


I know that feeling. I guess the thing to realize here is that it isn’t your fault. In the scenario that you think it’s something you said, that isn’t the case 99% of the time. Another scenario is that he likely just fell asleep or just needed some time to himself. Worrying doesn’t help the situation, so it’s best just to try to sleep and remember that tomorrow is a new day. 

I remember staying up worrying about situations out of my control, and it’s not a very healthy thing to do. You just have to realize that there are lots of things you can’t control. You can’t control the actions of other people. You can’t control how other people feel about you. Eventually, you’ll have to accept that lack of control, which sucks, I know. My apologies if you didn’t want a reply.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2022)

I swear I'm the most unlucky person, So I got the covid-19 booster (4th one) on Monday earlier this week and now I got a cold.. Welp 

I really hope it's just not actual covid-19 and just a late side effect or **** cause I have been feeling a bit shiver/fever side effect past days but yeah sucks when you need to stay home, I'm literally climbing the walls rn.


----------



## skweegee (Sep 10, 2022)

Well, I caught _something. _I have no idea what yet, but I'm hoping it passes quickly.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 10, 2022)

My favorite person was having a crappy day and I wish I could just hug her and tell her it’ll be okay. I’m so glad she trusts me enough to come to me and even more to openly cry in front of me. I like how she doesn’t feel the need to hide it. I just want to make sure she is okay before I sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2022)

Japan claiming I can send stuff various way when they can only do like, FedEx. I really hate FedEx for a reason and I wish they could do like DHL or UPS instead.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I know that feeling. I guess the thing to realize here is that it isn’t your fault. In the scenario that you think it’s something you said, that isn’t the case 99% of the time. Another scenario is that he likely just fell asleep or just needed some time to himself. Worrying doesn’t help the situation, so it’s best just to try to sleep and remember that tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> I remember staying up worrying about situations out of my control, and it’s not a very healthy thing to do. You just have to realize that there are lots of things you can’t control. You can’t control the actions of other people. You can’t control how other people feel about you. Eventually, you’ll have to accept that lack of control, which sucks, I know. My apologies if you didn’t want a reply.


I did eventually think abt the fact that he probably fell asleep, and that ended up being the case. I'm not necessarily trying to control him I just have a lot of anxiety and it worries me when he just suddenly stops replying to me. especially because last night he was getting hit pretty hard by depression and I was afraid something bad happened. but I know he's okay now so it's all good.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 10, 2022)

Merielle said:


> My mom suddenly had to go to the hospital just now because she was in a lot of pain.  If everyone would please keep her in their thoughts and wish her well, I would greatly appreciate it.  I'm really scared and worried and I just want her to be okay.


Update: thank goodness, it was just kidney stones. ;; She got discharged from the hospital earlier this morning and is back home now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2022)

my poor baby miko has something wrong w one of her back feet, I can't tell if she broke it or what but it's swollen and she won't stop touching it. the vet doesn't open for another few minutes but I hope I can get her in today so they can see what's wrong and help her.

also my SO isn't feeling well this morning and he has to go to work soon. my poor babies


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 10, 2022)

I've been feeling super light-headed and dizzy for the past few days, and I'm pretty sure it's because of stress and anxiety (or perhaps my blood pressure is really low again as well). I don't think there has been one positive thing come out of my mouth for over a month now. I always focus so strongly on the negatives. I can't catch a break from myself and my constant train of negative thoughts. I put on a facade at work, because if I show how I truly feel then I feel like my boss will dislike me even more and see me as even more inadequate. I need a break, my holiday is booked for a month away but that feels too far away.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 10, 2022)

Merielle said:


> Update: thank goodness, it was just kidney stones. ;; She got discharged from the hospital earlier this morning and is back home now.


Merielle that is awful, but I'm so glad to hear your mum is ok, and I hope she feels better soon!  I hope your dad recovers soon as well, and you and your mum both stay well!


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 10, 2022)

There’s a Christmas karaoke in November and my mum is bugging me to go to try it out but I really really don’t want to go…


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2022)

Would be nice if people could read your whole post before assuming **** lol...


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 10, 2022)

My life just seems to be falling apart lately. My best friend has ghosted me for just over 2 months now and I just wanna know if they're ok... Also my mom has been getting all these heart tests and other things done this week and I'm just worried about her. And on top of that my social life irl is basically gone so I just feel alone with my thoughts.


----------



## oak (Sep 10, 2022)

The sky is filled with smoke from a forest fire and it's triggering my asthma. I woke up coughing. Dang weak lungs, toughen up


----------



## skweegee (Sep 10, 2022)

.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 10, 2022)

Guess what! I had another laptop scare today 


Spoiler: Rant



I'm aware my laptop is actually 13 years old and it's bond to come to it's end one of these days but I'm really paranoid of it breaking on me with all my personal files on it
and then I would need to get a new one and I'm not sure if I'm allowed to
I've already started to keep a list of all my passwords/emails/account stuff on one paper(I already have that stuff written down but it's on multiple papers
anyways what happened was last night I was just trying to watch a video it wasn't really important what I was doing but then my laptop suddenly shut it self off without warning(and no it didn't die it HAD battery) and when I tried to turn it back on it would start to load and begin to turn on only to not continue and then shut off again
so I decided to wait till tomorrow since it was really hot
by tomorrow when my laptop is cooler it still won't turn on so I go to system recovery mode hoping for the best and it begins to trouble shoot and it just says it didn't restart properly and if I'd like it to force restart and I do that and now it's fixed 
Now I'm almost certain it shut off without warning like that because it was too hot and it shut off in advance to prevent extreme damage 
but it was really creepy because I've never had a device do that before and it was kind of strange since I know the INTERNAL parts were too hot but the room I was in was like 60-70 degrees Fahrenheit with air flow and I've used my laptop when before it's like 80-90+ degrees (with air cooling in the room though) I know I really shouldn't do that though and I've let my computer run for extended periods of time as well but I don't know I guess it really got too hot or something? Also it needed to install an update so that have may as well been part of the reason but none-the-less creepy how it turns off without warning and won't turn back on

I've already had it make me have a heart attack and think it broke twice
now this is the third time I've had a scare I'm really dreading when it ACTUALLY randomly breaks and I can't use it anymore
I wanna clean out the vents again in hopes of trying to prevent overheating because my poor laptop gets so hot

I just woke up a single hour ago and I'm looking at TBT real quick before breakfast so sorry if I said something stupid or if this makes no sense I'm tired lol


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 10, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Guess what! I had another laptop scare today
> 
> I'm aware my laptop is actually 13 years old and it's bond to come to it's end one of these days


I think your laptop is on borrowed time. I'd start making arrangements. I used to have a lap thing that had built-in fans that would run if I plugged it in to the USB port. Have you tried cleaning it and removing unnecessary files, etc?


----------



## azurill (Sep 10, 2022)

I dislike feeling so tired on my days off. I actually have an afternoon where I can read my book or play s game and I keep falling asleep. Lately every time I get an afternoon to myself I end up falling asleep.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 10, 2022)

I need to stop worrying about things out of my control.

And maybe start following my own advice.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 10, 2022)

Honestly I think my anxiety is on the fritz but no idea why...
Well anxiousness doesn't need a reason, but still, it's human nature to want to fix and you can't without the why.
I'm just grateful I'm at home where it is quiet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2022)

Spoiler



sometimes I feel so disgusted in my own body. not bc of my weight or anything, just my anatomy


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 10, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> I think your laptop is on borrowed time. I'd start making arrangements. I used to have a lap thing that had built-in fans that would run if I plugged it in to the USB port. Have you tried cleaning it and removing unnecessary files, etc?


Hello Foreverfox 
I'm not sure perhaps?
Well it's actually a Windows 7 Vista laptop that I got a official Microsoft key software to upgrade it to a Windows 10 home
I don't really like to keep lots of things on my laptop to begin with but it has 238 Gigabytes of storage total and 204 Gigabytes of storage is free so it has more then enough storage though, I've tried changing some settings to no avail 
It maybe not be as old as it says but I'm not sure why it runs so poor I'm not an advanced computer person lol
I just cleaned the outside ventilation fans and the battery storage area(with the battery removed of course so I can clean it safely) with a vacuum nozzle and I'm trying to keep it on the edge of my lap so the vents can have some breathing room hopefully that can help for now
I saw there is laptop cooling pads I can get, hopefully I'm able to get one since they are only like $20
Thank you for the advice


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2022)

I either not get enough sleep or I get too much sleep. Can’t I sleep for a solid 8-9 hours for once lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 10, 2022)

I am so pissed right now (mostly because of my brother, thanks a lot Angelo). I was washing the dishes earlier but had to stop and go to my room for a quick back-and-forth pace, otherwise I would've broken one of the plates.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2022)

this morning was eventful. had to rush Miko to the vet bc she had something wrong with her back left foot. turns out she had an open wound, and she also had wounds on her front right paw, the back of her right leg, and on her nose. she's taking antibiotics and a pain killer now, hopefully she heals up okay.
then after that I was messaging my SO and he was scheduled to work today but he woke up feeling very ill and nauseated. I told him he should call off (if for nothing else, bc he works around food and shouldn't be getting others sick, to which he replied "oh my manager doesn't care") and he said he didn't want to let them down or make them mad, but it's evident at this point that his managers and coworkers literally could not care less about him. after having one of the assistant managers say "oh you're asking your least favorite manager to cover your shift? no, I'm not helping you out anymore", he finally got the OK that he could call off and bring a doctor's note the next day. well then he got a message from another manager saying that he was gonna get written up for missing a day of work bc he was really sick. I was so ****ed about that, I don't get angry easily at all but these people are horrible and my SO deserves so much better than that trash heap of a restaurant. he's already struggling with mental health issues, he doesn't need these people treating him like he's a terrible person who doesn't deserve any respect.


also yet another day goes by and I don't do anything with my videos, I really want to work on them and yet here I am still putting it off 



also also my parents are screaming at each other in the other room and it's really messing with my anxiety and cptsd


----------



## Neb (Sep 11, 2022)

The now yearly forest fires have arrived once again. Every time I step outside it smells like a campfire and I can barely see the hills several roads away. It’s so bad that the air quality number went up by 50 in a day. So much for my brisk walks.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 11, 2022)

Everyone at my job is incompetent (owners included). 

There are maybe three of us who are holding the entire place together, and we get zero credit.


----------



## Dim (Sep 11, 2022)

God, I HATE working ‘Eagles Sunday’. Screw NFL season


----------



## oak (Sep 11, 2022)

It's so smokey outside and it's settled down along the street and houses giving everything a creepy orange haze. The sun was solid red yesterday. Dang smoke plugging my nose and making my face itchy


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 11, 2022)

Dim said:


> God, I HATE working ‘Eagles Sunday’. Screw NFL season



Oh no...I didn't think about this. Oh great. Lol.

Literally headed to work in the next hour, and this sounds like torture.


----------



## Dim (Sep 11, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Oh no...I didn't think about this. Oh great. Lol.
> 
> Literally headed to work in the next hour, and this sounds like torture.


You near Philly? It’s another thing if the team is actually playing since places slow down


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2022)

everything is


----------



## Merielle (Sep 11, 2022)

Testing negative so far but ohh boy do I feel cruddy. orz My dad's been isolating and we've had the windows open and the fans on for ventilation, so I'm really hoping it's just pollen allergies kicking our butts right now.  Ragweed pollen levels are high and I'm not experiencing any loss of taste or smell so


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Everyone at my job is incompetent (owners included).
> 
> There are maybe three of us who are holding the entire place together, and we get zero credit.


Big feels, especially those higher horses in the organization having like 0 idea what we are doing  
-

Also ugh had to call in sick today, boo. Would probably not have cared as much to post here if it wouldn't that being sick when working-system sucks, lol :/


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2022)

Out of nowhere, I’ve had these “I have no friends” videos recommended to me on YouTube. They seem to be pretty popular and typing it into the search bar will bring up hundreds of results. Seeing these videos makes me realize it’s not that uncommon. I don’t know if this is genuine content or if they’re fishing for views, but it’s nice to know there are people willing to open up about things like this.

It’s weird because I’m content with my life right now. I talk to two people consistently, but I’d consider about two other people acquaintances. I’m happy with where I’m at. It’s just that things change when I’m exposed to other friend groups. Take a random group of people hanging out at the store; it makes me wonder how that feels. I think there’s something I’m missing out on. I went through my entire high school years without a single friend, and I’m wondering about everything I missed out on. I guess I appear socially awkward to most people younger than me because I had a different experience growing up. 

I’m not like them. I didn’t hang out at parties. I’m not in group chats with 15+ people gossiping about 15+ other people. I also haven’t been in a serious relationship or one at all that wasn’t long distance, but that’s besides the point. Things like this make me feel like I’m missing out, although in the back of my mind, I know for a fact I wouldn’t have been happy partying. I wouldn’t have been happy involved in gossip. I wouldn’t have been happy doing 99% of the things they were doing. 

It just sucks that nobody really understands that and they just see me as someone who is different from them. Who knew a bunch of 16-20 year olds would have this kind of effect on me? And isn’t it funny how I’m content with my life until seeing other scenarios and thinking about what could’ve been?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 12, 2022)

I really need to find a better way to manage my stress and anxiety. Feeling dizzy and like I'm going to pass out can't be good for me :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 12, 2022)

School picture day. I don't know why, but this time I just don't wanna go. Also, great timing for my acne to flare up once again (sarcasm). This picture's gonna be worse than the last, I swear.


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2022)

i’m so tireddddd.  there’s literally no reason for school to start so early. i wanna go back to bed lmao


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 12, 2022)

I started adding a new skincare product into my routine, and I’ve been breaking out for the last week because of it. 

My instructor took 0.25 points off my assignment for an incredibly petty reason. 

I wish I could just turn my mind off.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 12, 2022)

feeling like an awful writer. been having serious problems with what i presume is stress-induced sickness lately. incredibly nervous about returning to my volunteering job on wednesday. girlfriend is having some health problems. list goes on.


----------



## oak (Sep 12, 2022)

Rabbit ramblings


Spoiler



Pretty sure my old rabbit Theodore will need more teeth pulled and the poor guy already lost all the bottom teeth on one side this summer so he's gonna have barely any teeth left. I suggested to the vet maybe he needs to be put down cause he's almost 9 years old and all his teeth are dying. She said it wasn't an option and he would need to be brought back to the vet every 3 months for the rest of his life to shave down his teeth since he will only have the top row and nothing is grinding against them to keep them healthy. I love Theodore so much but spending over a thousand bucks every 3 months so my rabbit can maintain his dental issues? Maybe I'm just being cold idk. Also being sedated every 3 months for a rabbit worries me. The vet told me she doesn't take age into consideration when putting an animal down and always puts the animal first, which made me feel bad but I was just trying to be reasonable. My own front tooth has a cavity in it and I would like to go to the dentist but our savings are seriously depleted from vet bills. Making decisions for my pets is hard.


----------



## jadetine (Sep 12, 2022)

I’m stressing myself out by looking at the contest poll results over and over… but I keep fluctuating between third and fourth place and I just can’t help it. 
I really just gotta walk away from this site but I can’t help myself…

Also, still suffering from the tension of debating student debt forgiveness with my incredibly Republican (dogmatic) father in law. 



Spoiler: Political triggers



His lack of empathy and extreme privilege is so upsetting. I know it’s important to provide a separate viewpoint for people but omg is it frustrating to see indoctrination and to know that it’s not even a possibility of changing someone’s mind. 

Nobody is going to college thinking “heck yeah, time to rack up a bunch of debt and make others pay for my degree”. Providing aid is not a catalyst for people to be fiscally irresponsible. Debt is a prison. Your grandchildren are not suffering because someone else is getting help to pay for school.
We should be encouraging people… ugh I’m ranting nvm.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2022)

Just needed to vent.  Thank you.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 12, 2022)

My mom and I both have covid now too.  Hopefully we'll all be over this in a few days.  At least my poor dad doesn't have to isolate away from us anymore.


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2022)

Merielle said:


> My mom and I both have covid now too.  Hopefully we'll all be over this in a few days.  At least my poor dad doesn't have to isolate away from us anymore.



man ya’ll really can’t catch a break this week.  i’m sorry friend, i hope you guys recover quickly and that your symptoms aren’t too bad. covid sucks.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 12, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 12, 2022)

This wildfire smoke is getting to me, I have had a migraine all day.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2022)

Doing better now!


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 12, 2022)

Have a job interview this morning… stressing out!!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2022)

Spoiler



not a day goes by that I don't feel like I'm useless and a burden to my family


----------



## Franny (Sep 12, 2022)

Spoiler: tw for doctor stuff



this is the 2nd time I've been in the doctor's office Nd they still haven't been able to draw my blood, it sucks because my anticipation/anxiety of pain makes me feel dizzy and lightheaded before they even draw the blood so  I'm gonna pass out werk


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 12, 2022)

I’m stuck in traffic and I’m trying to got to a interview !!!!!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 12, 2022)

I see more familiar faces on this thread recently and I just feel sad for the struggles you're all going through.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2022)

I wish I could just go to bed early :,,,,,)


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 12, 2022)

I would like to Opt Out of having an anxiety disorder thank u
These physical anxiety symptoms for no reason r the absolute worst


----------



## Gene. (Sep 12, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



i talk absolutely way too much, and I never know when to stop. It doesn’t hit me how annoying it is until people just stop responding to things I say, then it will kinda hit me. I wish I could become more aware of it and stop it before it gets that far


----------



## Pop-tart (Sep 13, 2022)

Spoiler: death



My grandmother was killed in a car accident. It's just not at all how we thought she would go. She'd been having problems with her health so we'd prepared ourselves for her to pass in the hospital or at home to health-related issues but she died by pure accident on the road. She wasn't even the one driving. It just feels very shocking.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 13, 2022)

I know something for a fact and I don’t think I should. It’s throwing me for a loop and I’m unsure how to feel at this point.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2022)

I really hope Dawnpiplup is okay.. haven't been able to speak to her in like half a year, ugh :/

Also yeahhhh stupid fake jab cold or whatever sucks I need to be home cause yeah obviously I can't go outside lol o/

Aaaand amiibos are way damn expensive at least the single pack ones...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 13, 2022)

I feel so bad.. I hope it's "just" a cold, going to make a covid test anyways since I will have to go to a doctor in two days and obviously don't want to spread covid there. Let's hope it's just a cold and will be gone very fast.. 

Also barely any sleep and being sick with a hyperactive baby ain't easy, especially since I don't have any helping hand until friday 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2022



Pop-tart said:


> Spoiler: death
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother was killed in a car accident. It's just not at all how we thought she would go. She'd been having problems with her health so we'd prepared ourselves for her to pass in the hospital or at home to health-related issues but she died by pure accident on the road. She wasn't even the one driving. It just feels very shocking.


Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you and your family are going to be able to heal well. That's not a way that anyone should go.. I'm not great with words, but I just wanted to say that I'm there if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2022)

RIP Jean-Luc Godard


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 13, 2022)

my brother's entire existence, frankly. he doesn't live here, but he keeps using this place as his own personal bachelor pad, knowing full well both his sisters have anxiety. he doesn't ask if he can come around, he doesn't knock, he doesn't tell anyone he's here. he just claims the back-garden with 2+ of his mates while our mom's asleep, talking so loudly that i can hear him through closed windows and over the sound of the video that i'm listening to with _headphones_, and keeps shouting over the way to his girlfriend. jesus christ. i don't care if he's 'family', even my nan knocks and tells us when she's coming over. i do genuinely hate him.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2022)

so my desktop computer's wifi card (which is just a USB) has been acting wonky for the last few months, and today it just stopped working altogether. which means that until I can afford a new wifi card I cannot get online with my desktop at all


----------



## Dim (Sep 13, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I really hope Dawnpiplup is okay.. haven't been able to speak to her in like half a year, ugh :/
> 
> Also yeahhhh stupid fake jab cold or whatever sucks I need to be home cause yeah obviously I can't go outside lol o/
> 
> Aaaand amiibos are way damn expensive at least the single pack ones...


Same. I’d like to think she’s possibly free from her toxic family and is doing well with whatever she’s doing.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 13, 2022)

It is more of a disappointment than a _bother_ but, we ordered some matcha latte powder, it is awful... lol. I didn't look into it much which I guess is on me, but I wasn't ordering it, my hubs did which he read through the reviews and alot of people like it. imo it is just wwaaayyy too sweet. It is like, if you took the marshmallows from Lucky Charms Cereal and made a drink out of it. And, I used half of the powder the instructions called for and 2 oz more milk! I mean, I guess it is fine if you want a sweet drink, but the matcha flavor is missing or hard to detect with all the sweetness in it. I don't think we will be able to return it since the bag isn't resealable, and since it looks like the seller wouldn't send a replacement bag or refund or whatever to people who received thiers busted, which is way more of a justification for a refund than just not liking the product. I wish I could though considering the price of it..
I suppose I should just look into getting straight matcha powder in the future. I was ok with getting a latte powder, because I bought some from an Asian Market before and I liked it just fine. It wasn't too sweet, but had some sweetness to it and plenty of matcha taste. Unfortunately, the Asian Market is over an hour away and I can't justify that kind of a drive for a box (10 packets) of matcha which is pretty much all I would buy beyond a packet of squid jerky. Plus I thought if I could get it in bulk online, it would be cheaper than that box from the Asian Market.
So, I guess I will trying to figure out how to get through this 3 pound bag of mix... Maybe I should use even less, so at least it isn't a sugar rush to drink it. I was surprised it didn't say to mix it with a little bit of hot water first before adding it to milk and ice like the box from the Asian Market did. I wonder if that would effect the taste at all? I mean heat helps with oils to come out of leaves, but this is a fine powder. I think I'll try it that way next time in hopes it changes something..


----------



## CylieDanny (Sep 13, 2022)

My mom, who has four vaccines tested positive for Covid, and since we have similar simptoms.. Plus im home alot with her I probably am too.

I had an interview im hearing about if I got it. But i wouldnt be able to hang out with my friends at a potluck... But I wont endanger then


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2022)

Dim said:


> Same. I’d like to think she’s possibly free from her toxic family and is doing well with whatever she’s doing.


Yeah, same, I really hope so 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2022

Also wow instagram reaching new levels of ****, i never asked to make my account professional or be eligible for "monetization" or whatever. **** it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2022)

my editing software has already crashed like 3 times, luckily I'm not really losing much progress when it happens but it's still really annoying


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 13, 2022)

I've been waiting all day to get home and draw (I drew sketches in my notebook instead of paying attention in class ), only to find that I forgot to charge my tablet and it's out of battery. Great .-.

Also, got yelled at as soon as I entered the door because I got angry at my brother. He was standing in the doorway so I couldn't get inside (plus it was raining too). Whatever.


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 13, 2022)

i've been steadfastly ignoring the signs of joycon drift but it's getting harder and harder to ignore... plus i have a lite, so realistically it's probably less hassle to buy a whole new switch at that point. but they're so expensive, might have to hold out a little longer.. ugh


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 13, 2022)

Spoiler: Vent



Mom finally said the quiet part aloud. It started with an argument over her peeling the carrot first and then washing it. I insisted that was the wrong way to do it, and to not think about feeding my nephew that stalk. This was probably petty on my part, but I didn’t want to take any chances. Also, I saw her chop off the ends of the carrot and then put the knife back in it’s place and not the sink.

She got mad and shouted at me. I then said, “Ok, [crazy aunt’s name].” She exploded and called me worthless parasite. That I only babysit my nephew for a few hours.

Yes Mom, babysitting for 40+ hours a week is nothing to you. Especially when you don’t even help other than the occasional dinner for the kids, and watching my nephew when I need to use the restroom. Even then, that is done begrudgingly.

This is why my sisters and I don't talk to her. I don’t even tell her where I applied to or interviewed anymore.


----------



## Dim (Sep 13, 2022)

I can’t even play a single Splatoon 3 game without freaking disconnections. It’s been very frustrating and disappointing because Splatoon 2 was probably the best switch online experience for me. :/
(I have Ethernet too.)


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 13, 2022)

Why is it so hard to get a PS5 ???? I have called 3 stores and they all tell me just to check the website..... I have been checking all the websites for months and there is never any stockkkkkkk  rofeoifjoiewfnoiwejffwefwefiwej!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 14, 2022)

Nauseous


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 14, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> Why is it so hard to get a PS5 ???? I have called 3 stores and they all tell me just to check the website..... I have been checking all the websites for months and there is never any stockkkkkkk  rofeoifjoiewfnoiwejffwefwefiwej!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I feel you, we’ve been trying periodically to find one but it’s impossible apparently. I bought a purple PS5 controller when they were released assuming it wouldn’t be too long until we found a PS5, that was about 6 months ago so I haven’t even taken it out of the packaging 🫠


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 14, 2022)

Taengoo said:


> I feel you, we’ve been trying periodically to find one but it’s impossible apparently. I bought a purple PS5 controller when they were released assuming it wouldn’t be too long until we found a PS5, that was about 6 months ago so I haven’t even taken it out of the packaging 🫠


Yeah its really annoying me I keep calling stores and they say no can't help ring another store....


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 14, 2022)

My mind jumping to irrational conclusions ****ing sucks.

Edit: The conclusion was wrong, lol. Why am I like this


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 14, 2022)

A junkie set a shopping cart on fire. It must not have been a metal one.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Sep 14, 2022)

Recently I haven't been to work because I've been processing what's been going on with my mom's family. I won't get into any details but for, many, many years, my mom's family have been treating her badly and even with all the help that my mom has given to them, they continued to abuse them. My mom opened her apartment to her sister to help them out and they still treated her badly. I recently went back home for Labor Day and found out more about what happened. This has been building up for many years now and on FB, I finally posted a long thread, calling out my mom's family for everything they did and will block them and disown them. It's been brewing for years now and while I feel happier about letting them go, it still bothers me that they would do so many bad things to my mom


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 14, 2022)

One of my coworkers told me that two of our managers said that I was valuable to the team and one of the few they can trust. I almost cried. With the way I've been feeling lately and stressed about work, it meant a lot. Lately I've been feeling worthless so it was a bit of a shock. I increased my dose of antidepressants (without telling a doctor lol) and I've felt a lot better since. 

One of my favourite managers seems to have lost motivation completely which sucks when trying to organise things. He said "why bother trying to do things when [our boss] changes things?". He's got a point. The whole situation with our management and staff right now is pretty ****ty. There's just so many things that are making it a mess right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2022)

Dim said:


> I can’t even play a single Splatoon 3 game without freaking disconnections. It’s been very frustrating and disappointing because Splatoon 2 was probably the best switch online experience for me. :/
> (I have Ethernet too.)


Yeah mine is doing it like crazy too (like our wi-fi is not the best but i hardly had this on 2)

guess that's we get for 3ds servers..and everyone playing like mad lol.
-

Also, RIP Irene Papas


----------



## Franny (Sep 14, 2022)

i actually might cry over something so stupid to other people but its bothering me so much



Spoiler



ive ordered this dress from a brand whos making it custom for me, and the images of the fabric they sent originally do not match at all what the finished product looks like and i hate it so much.







left is the fabric, right is the dress. the print itself is fine but the color difference is insanely jarring that i dont know what to do with it. the brand said it'd be "more pastel" than the print image they originall sent which got me hyped cause, i love pastels and its so easy to work with. the finished dress is NOT PASTEL AT ALL. i dont even know what to do with it, these arent common colors at all in lolita and i paid so freaking much for this dress. idk what to do with this expensive ass dress now and im so upset by it. i asked this brand SO MANY TIMES to send me images of the print BEFORE MAKING THE GARMENT in case i wanted to change it and they DIDNT. now im stuck with this. im sincerely going to cry about this because it's going to be insanely hard to sell or do anything with. oh my god i hate this so much.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2022)

I dont have my 2 most wanted collectibles still. Why haven't there been any spring sakura and love collectible return.


----------



## Plume (Sep 14, 2022)

I made an appointment at walgreens for the new covid booster, but they canceled my appt saying they ran out of boosters because they gave them away to walk-ins...

so I checked rite aid's website, which said they're accepting walk-ins, so I went to rite aid and was told that I have to make an appointment....aaaa

I think it's dumb that they put these companies in control of the boosters, the people working at rite aid clearly didn't give a crap about distributing the vaccine


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2022)

I've barely even done one load of laundry and I'm already so worn out 

also have no idea what game I'm gonna record after I do LM3, I kinda wanna do Mario no Super Picross but I feel like that kinda video won't get me many views/subs. I just don't really know what else I feel like playing besides my HeartGold randomizer (which I can't record bc idk how to use a capture card on my 3ds lollll).


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2022)

whiny kids sigh, why didn't you just say you wanted an invite instead of raging in my discord dms *facepalm*

also i hope i'm not getting my lower wisdom teeth now, ugh.


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 14, 2022)

I need to take a mental health break from TBT for a while once the fair ends.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2022)

Fever, coughing up a lung, and I woke-up to a violent nose bleed. 

Luckily the presentation I was meant to give today got postponed until next week, but I still have a (remote) job interview this afternoon.


----------



## Neb (Sep 15, 2022)

I need to unfriend someone I used to consider a friend. The friendship was obviously one sided and she never apologized for saying some nasty things about me publicly years ago. I’ve even been ghosted by her for over a year. There is literally no reason for me to hold on, but I just can’t let go. She isn’t even the only person to do this to me. I’ve been ghosted for years by so many people. I tried reaching out and they just never respond. It makes me feel worthless and like the only people who care about me are my immediate family and a few nice people. I’ve ghosted people without realizing it too, but at least I still try to apologize and make up for it. Ugh, I just don’t know what to do.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 15, 2022)

I currently have a power cut and the power won’t be restored until at 10pm tonight. The patch for Dreamlight Valley has also been released but I can’t update it without Wi-Fi. Urgh! today just isn’t my day at all. 

Oh well thank goodness tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 16, 2022)

Ugh, this one project I sort of organised for work probably won’t go ahead for some time. There was a miscommunication between us and the client, and now we’ve got gear on hire that’s going to sit there losing money. I can see it from a mile away that my boss is going to blame me for this, even though it was partially his fault too.

Man, I just want a boss who can mentor me and guide me through these things rather than being chucked in the deep end, failing, then getting berated for it.

EDIT: just tried talking to me parents about stuff that's happened and now I feel even worse since I could hear my dad having a panic attack in the background, which automatically sets off my anxiety.


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 16, 2022)

My mood has completely crashed in the last day because of pain from wisdom teeth. They should have been extracted five years ago and I should have had braces even earlier than that.

Pain makes me angry. Angry makes me feel violent and say stupid things. Those make me honestly hate myself.

I’m tired of the role in my relationship and… I make a much better friend than partner… Not alone but feeling lonely.

Why is it I have a partner I don’t feel like I can ask for opinions on these things without being thrust in the same role which has made me so tired or just thinking about that… Why am I not grateful for my partner when they’re so sincere…


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 16, 2022)

my girlfriend's struggling to get on a train to come and visit me purely because of the amount of idiots going to and from london to join the 5+ mile long queue to see the queen's probably empty casket. jesus, if i wasn't an anti-royalist before-


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 16, 2022)

I am so tired oh my goodness. This week has been a struggle and  i just want to sleep for the rest of September thank you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2022)

****in everything man, wish I could just go to sleep and not wake up.


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2022)

Sick of the sight of blood. My nose is like a faucet. Goddamn fever. 

Upside, it's definitely not COVID-19. Next week is so busy and exciting and I'd have hated to cancel/reschedule.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 16, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> my girlfriend's struggling to get on a train to come and visit me purely because of the amount of idiots going to and from london to join the 5+ mile long queue to see the queen's probably empty casket. jesus, if i wasn't an anti-royalist before-


over five hours later, and she's not been allowed to board several more trains. this is _ridiculous_. genuinely hate this country and the royal family.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm scheduled for another round of interviews. The bad news is that my potential job will be with an age group that I'm unfamiliar with. I wasn't expecting this. Thankfully, an interview date hasn't been set up yet so I still have some time to think about it.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Sep 16, 2022)

So I really like to sing and dance only when I'm home alone, right? Well, I decided not to be paranoid about people coming and mind my business until MY DAD popped up right next to me while I was singing.

I am a mix of dying of embarrassment and fear right now


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 16, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> over five hours later, and she's not been allowed to board several more trains. this is _ridiculous_. genuinely hate this country and the royal family.



That’s insane but I’m not surprised. Over the last decade the UK has become  a horrible place to live and I’m so grateful that I had the opportunity to move abroad. 

———

Ugh, I reinstalled Skyrim because my Oblivion kept crashing, I spent hours setting up my favourite mods and now you release a patch that breaks one of the most important mods. Well done, Bethesda.


----------



## CylieDanny (Sep 16, 2022)

Having Covid sucks


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 16, 2022)

My parents always ask me why I'm in such a bad mood when I come back home from school. They think it's because of something that happened while I was at school, but the truth is that I just don't wanna see them. Obviously I can't tell them that, though.
I should be happy that it's the weekend and I get to draw, play games, watch YouTube, etc. Instead I'm complaining that I have to be near my family.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2022)

had to spend $51 on groceries today (basically half of my weekly check) and now I only have $10 left until next time I get paid like a week from now


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 17, 2022)

I think I have been to 6 stores in the last 2 days looking for a PS5!!! And I didn't even notice that the price of it went up from $749 to $799


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 17, 2022)

I don’t understand the point in lying. Someone I’m friends with told me something a few days ago and they told me they haven’t told anyone else. Yesterday, I found out that two of her other friends knew for the past few days. 

I don’t know why this person is telling me things and having me promise not to tell anyone if the rest of her friend group is already aware. I really don’t mind that they know, but the fact that she lied and said I’m the only one who knows is very off-putting. Like, what’s the point?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2022)

Lack of the good maps in Splatoon 3. Bring back Musselforge Fitness and that towers' stage and ****. No instead we get that stupid Inkblot Art and maps noone wanted, plus the 3 ones are very ehhhhh.

And I forgot how tedious it was to get wins for amiibo gear. Sigh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 17, 2022)

Where the heck are these wasps coming from?? I'm deathly terrified of them and the only reason I'm downstairs is because I saw one flying around in my room. Of course my family is all like "oh just kill it", but I don't even wanna go near these things (the wasps I mean).


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2022)

fedex ****ing sucks


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 17, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t understand the point in lying. Someone I’m friends with told me something a few days ago and they told me they haven’t told anyone else. Yesterday, I found out that two of her other friends knew for the past few days.
> 
> I don’t know why this person is telling me things and having me promise not to tell anyone if the rest of her friend group is already aware. I really don’t mind that they know, but the fact that she lied and said I’m the only one who knows is very off-putting. Like, what’s the point?


Sounds like one of those mindgame tests people do. They already know but they want to see if you fail by spilling the news. Like a trust thing. Maybe not, but I know people that do stupid stuff like that. I don't have time for people like that.

Reminds me That's 70s show where in one episode Ashton Kutcher and Mila Kunis characters are dating or something. I can't remember the full thing, but Mila's character was trying to sabotage Aston's with a fake girl flirting with him or something? Anyway it was a test to see if he would cheat, which he didn't.



Alienfish said:


> fedex ****ing sucks


Dang, I feel like I see you posting about carrier mishaps quite a lot. I hate when stuff like this happens. Especially since it's out of your control and you're at the mercy of the carrier/supplier if it gets to you or if they will refund. It's why I refuse to use FedEx at all now.

Hopefully whatever the issue is resolves itself and you get your package soon!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 17, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> -snip-


Yeah, that’s exactly what it seems like. I’ve had a few other indicators that she didn’t completely trust me. I know this is out of my control, but mind games are just dumb.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Sounds like one of those mindgame tests people do. They already know but they want to see if you fail by spilling the news. Like a trust thing. Maybe not, but I know people that do stupid stuff like that. I don't have time for people like that.


that's like when someone already knows the answer to something and yet they still ask you, to see if you'll lie or not. it's pretty dumb.


I've been bored all day and my SO is busy and my friend isn't looking at the messages I sent her so I'm just gonna be lonely today ig


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Sep 17, 2022)

.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm feeling overwhelmingly sad bc my SO just said that he's gonna go to a cat cafe w his older sister tomorrow, and that was where he wanted us to go for our first date and we haven't been able to do it yet. so I keep imagining him going and me not being there to spend time w him and it honestly just makes me want to cry  
like I'm happy for him to be able to spend time w his sister but idk, I'm just really sad abt it.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


I’d be thankful he’s being honest with you about where he’s going. He could have just not said anything. Communication is very important. A lot of times people keep things to themselves or omit very important details. I’m sure you’ll get your opportunity eventually.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’d be thankful he’s being honest with you about where he’s going. He could have just not said anything. Communication is very important. A lot of times people keep things to themselves or omit very important details. I’m sure you’ll get your opportunity eventually.


i wouldn't expect any less from him, we both respect each other a great deal. I got to talk to him a few min ago and he reassured me that we will get to go sometime soon so that helped a bit.



part of me just wants to give him a big hug in person and I can't do that right now so I'm feeling a bit lonely  
(doesn't help that my friend apparently has her phone turned off or smth so she never came over today, or even saw my messages. I've been alone all day and it kinda sucks.)


----------



## Neb (Sep 17, 2022)

Nothing beats waking up at noon and laying in bed for 3 hours while you're sick.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2022)

was gonna post in the "whatcha happy abt" thread but I'm so unbelievably irritated and ashamed of myself and my life. I'm just gonna go to bed.


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 17, 2022)

i think i have a cold  i've been sneezing non-stop today.. it sucks!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Dang, I feel like I see you posting about carrier mishaps quite a lot. I hate when stuff like this happens. Especially since it's out of your control and you're at the mercy of the carrier/supplier if it gets to you or if they will refund. It's why I refuse to use FedEx at all now.
> 
> Hopefully whatever the issue is resolves itself and you get your package soon!


No troubles, yet, knocks on wood. But I need to send with them most likely from Japan cause Japan Post refuse to send other stuff than letters to Sweden and this is 3 vinyl records I sorta managed to find only from a store there and they're too thick/large for a letter parcel. They also refuse to do DHL or UPS which sucks cause at least they allow you to pick up if you're not at home.

And yeah their policy sucks and they always drive it out at like, noon, and neither of us are 100% at home that time.

(JP Post keep whining about covid-19 and the Ukraine war STILL like.. yeah you can't really do much about it other than just operate and they can't just seem to fly across the Atlantic rather than Russia either, lol).


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 18, 2022)

My Dad broke his ankle, and the last 8~ hours dealing with it have been rough, to say the least. At least he's at home resting now until we can take him in for surgery, but just the past 8 hours and my concerns/worries about the future (immediate and distant) with my parents are weighing heavily on my mind.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 18, 2022)

I love my dad and all, but right now he's being a total pain in the ***.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 18, 2022)

Someone asked for my number while I was at work & I feel really bad haha. It caught me off guard and I wish I'd been nicer about the whole thing, but I was honestly just trying to get out of that situation as quick as I could.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 18, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## xara (Sep 18, 2022)

Spoiler



been really anxious these last couple days. tuesday marks a year since my grandmother passed away, so this week is gonna be rough. i’m not looking forward to that. i’m terrified of it, actually. i’m terrified of how it’s gonna affect my mom and the breakdowns she’s probably gonna have and everything she may or may not do. she’s unstable, and i’m scared. i’m always scared. i’m terrified that it’s this time of year again.

i’m terrified that it’s gonna happen again. i’ve lost 4 loved ones within the last year, and i’m terrified that it’s gonna repeat itself and i’m gonna lose even more. i’m terrified of my cat dying, my friends, my parents. i’m terrified of this upcoming week. i’m terrified of the 6 weeks between when my grandmother died and when my childhood cat, my absolute best friend, safe space and sometimes my only reason to live, died. i’m terrified of oct 28th and 29th because those were her last good days. i’m terrified of halloween because that was the last full day i had with her. i’m terrified of her death anniversary, of the days and weeks and months that follow that. 4 deaths and so much bad news in such a short amount of time (10 months) has literally traumatized me i think, and i hate it. i don’t want to be like this.

i’ve had such a terrible feeling in the pit of my stomach these last couple days and it’s making me paranoid. and i _want_ it to just be paranoia and unease about these upcoming weeks. but i’m terrified that it’s premonitory and that more awful things are going to happen. i know that sounds stupid and silly, but literally every time i wake up in the middle of the night, have a panic attack, have an uneasy feeling etc for seemingly no reason, i get terrified because these things happened the days leading up to/the days of my losses, so now i think they’re signs something bad is going to happen.  i just want to feel peace again lol.

sept 19th 2021 was my last day of normalcy, and i hate that. i hate that i didn’t appreciate it more. i wish that i had known, so that i didn’t spend the whole day doing schoolwork. i would’ve spent it with my cat. i would’ve even spent it with my grandmother.

i just wanna go back. i miss who i was a year ago.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2022)

Spoiler



I feel really bad bc my SO does little space and it really doesn't bother me, except for the baby talk and the fact that he regresses and starts thinking like a two year old. like idk something about that just really doesn't sit right with me. but I feel like **** for feeling that way bc I know he does it to cope with stress and anxiety. so I dont want to tell him to stop but at the same time if we live together and he starts talking like a 2 year old it's gonna make my anxiety/stress really bad (bc not only am i just bothered by any baby talk in general, but I dont like the idea of simultaneously dating someone i truly love and that same person  occasionally, and sometimes randomly, having the mind of a child). maybe im being ignorant or smthing, but it really truly does bother me and it makes me anxious abt our future together. idfk what to do lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really bad bc my SO does little space and it really doesn't bother me, except for the baby talk and the fact that he regresses and starts thinking like a two year old. like idk something about that just really doesn't sit right with me. but I feel like **** for feeling that way bc I know he does it to cope with stress and anxiety. so I dont want to tell him to stop but at the same time if we live together and he starts talking like a 2 year old it's gonna make my anxiety/stress really bad (bc not only am i just bothered by any baby talk in general, but I dont like the idea of simultaneously dating someone i truly love and that same person  occasionally, and sometimes randomly, having the mind of a child). maybe im being ignorant or smthing, but it really truly does bother me and it makes me anxious abt our future together. idfk what to do lol.





Spoiler



That's really a tough one, dang. As someone who gets bad feels when someone uses that for any reason not talking to/being around a baby I feel extremely uncomfortable too. 

I don't know if you could ask/talk to him and say something along the lines of "I understand you use that as a coping method, but could you please not do it around me because I feel uncomfortable". I think it's important to hear both sides and find a solution, especially if it's about your future. I mean we all have things that makes each other uncomfortable and yeah honesty is the most important thing here. If he/you feels it's becoming too much, maybe try seeing a professional/therapist together in some way to make it work for both of you? If money here is the issue as well it might be a problem as well, but yeah I really hope you guys make it work! 


-

For my own bothers, stores just hopping on the bandwagon and inflating everything cause they can even if their wares ain't affected.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 19, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



asking them to simply "not do it around x" isn't necessarily reasonable, because if it's actual age regression, it's not typically a conscious decision and therefore not purposeful. instead, it would be better to either see a therapist, as you suggested, or for the two of them to discuss what to do when they age regress. for example, if they sense that they need to/are about to regress, maybe they could confine themselves to a room (in the case where the two are living together) if they're comfortable with that. i also enter little space sometimes (_nothing _sexual about it, heaven forbid), and i don't typically actively decide i'm going to be little, but i'm well aware that i'm actually 23, and i could easily act my own age if someone was uncomfortable with it. for others, that's definitely not the case, because they regress to actually mentally being x age. i'm not completely clear on the terminology and stuff, even after some research, but age regression is typically used when the person mentally becomes x age, whereas age play is where you act/enjoy being x age but know you aren't really. (which is what i am, but i don't care for the term "age play" because there's nothing playful about it; it's very much a coping mechanism for stress/anxiety for me.)


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 19, 2022)

I’m just bored of everything. How do you make things exciting? I’d like to think I could get my friends involved and have more fun with things that way, but there’s stuff I want to do physically and I can’t with them, and they don’t engage with things the same way I do. I feel like I watch them engage with things in a totally alien way and they don’t care about some of the things I absolutely love because it’s my vibe not theirs (not that they’re being mean, it’s just a disconnect, the same way I’m not that interested in gaming or anime). Honestly, I miss how I felt when I was falling in love. I’m not in love with my partner anymore. I always have to be the one taking lead and control because they don’t know what to do and just wallow in their confidence issues, I’ve been trying to lead them and give tips for months, I’m exhausted. Even my partner doesn’t get that involved with my interests.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2022)

People pulling colonial/blm cards on social media just because they can. You don't have to be a super royalist but honestly let's show Elizabeth II and her family some respect especially today.

She definitely deserves some respect and I also grew up with her even though I'm from Sweden and not the UK/Commonwealth. So yeah unless you're some ghost of future past from 1925 just keep your fingers off the keyboard.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 19, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> People pulling colonial/blm cards on social media just because they can. You don't have to be a super royalist but honestly let's show Elizabeth II and her family some respect especially today.
> 
> She definitely deserves some respect and I also grew up with her even though I'm from Sweden and not the UK/Commonwealth. So yeah unless you're some ghost of future past from 1925 just keep your fingers off the keyboard.


if you want to show her some respect, that's fine and dandy, but i think people from colonized countries have every right to be annoyed and _not _want to show her some respect. i'm from the uk; i've grown up with the royal family. i still remember being excited for kate and william's wedding when i was 12, but then i grew up and realized that family is more rotten than royal. colonialism, diana, andrew, the sheer racism around meghan that was only perpetuated by our tabloids and mouthpieces like piers morgan. it goes on. with all due respect, you said yourself that you're from sweden, not the uk. you don't see the majority of our press, and you're not watching or going to be affected by our economy collapsing further because we shilled out for her drawn out funeral and charles's coronation when a lot of people won't even be able to afford heating this winter because energy prices are being hiked up.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 19, 2022)

Spoiler



My dad and my brother have been treating me like **** recently. Every time I cry about it I feel like such a baby, but then again they're also part of the reason why I dread going home so much... (Of course, this is a general problem that I've been facing for a while, but now I _really_ don't wanna be here in my own house because of them.)

At least my step-mom's being nice with me.


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 19, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> i think i have a cold  i've been sneezing non-stop today.. it sucks!


edit: it got worse


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> asking them to simply "not do it around x" isn't necessarily reasonable, because if it's actual age regression, it's not typically a conscious decision and therefore not purposeful. instead, it would be better to either see a therapist, as you suggested, or for the two of them to discuss what to do when they age regress. for example, if they sense that they need to/are about to regress, maybe they could confine themselves to a room (in the case where the two are living together) if they're comfortable with that. i also enter little space sometimes (_nothing _sexual about it, heaven forbid), and i don't typically actively decide i'm going to be little, but i'm well aware that i'm actually 23, and i could easily act my own age if someone was uncomfortable with it. for others, that's definitely not the case, because they regress to actually mentally being x age. i'm not completely clear on the terminology and stuff, even after some research, but age regression is typically used when the person mentally becomes x age, whereas age play is where you act/enjoy being x age but know you aren't really. (which is what i am, but i don't care for the term "age play" because there's nothing playful about it; it's very much a coping mechanism for stress/anxiety for me.)





Spoiler



i talked to him about it for a bit. I told him that nothing about it bothers me except the actual regression itself. and I still feel like a horrible person for saying that but he has told me in the past that he does not want me to be uncomfortable and he wants me to be honest. he eventually said that he would stop, idk if he genuinely meant it or if it he said it simply to shut me up (prob the latter). I told him that we can still do kid stuff like playing at the park, coloring, watching cartoons, playing with toys/stuffed animals (heck I do that stuff anyways), but I think it's understandable that I would want to be in a relationship with someone who doesn't occasionally become a 4 year old. I don't have anything against people who use little space as a coping mechanism, I just don't really think it's appropriate in an adult relationship. I don't know. I'm having a lot of mixed feelings about it and no matter which angle I approach it from I just can't think abt it without being anxious. I feel like a ****head and almost like I don't deserve him honestly. if he wanted to leave me over something like this I wouldn't blame him.




my anxiety has been god awful all day today. I kinda wish I could just go to sleep now, although sleeping last night didn't help at all so idk if it will help tonight either. I think I'll just binge watch some funny yt videos and keep using my vape, and maybe work on my fox tail some more. hopefully I can actually get myself to relax for once.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



if it's a case of him actually mentally regressing to the age of a toddler, and genuinely thinking he is one while in little space, i could understand not wanting that in your relationship. (but i can also understand the reverse; where, during those occasions, you're not their s/o so much as you're their caregiver.) i can't speak for his experience, but in my case it's that pretending/wanting to be a younger age (more 7/8 than toddler, for me) helps me relax or calm down because it's almost like switching off the responsibilities and stressors that i have as an adult. (especially since i have anxiety, and my autism makes me even more prone to it + stress.). i just like being babied a bit because it makes me feel safe, and i generally don't talk any differently, just a lot less. if it's a totally conscious choice for him like it is me, i would try not to worry about it being inappropriate. he wouldn't mentally be that age, and he would know his actual age. it isn't really any different from pretending you're a cowboy or something in that case, y'know. the baby talk might be a bit much for you, but, again, if he's consciously pretending the whole time, that should be an aspect of his regression that he can tone down or eliminate for your comfort.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 19, 2022)

Why is apple skin so waxy these days


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 19, 2022)

So many things are stressing me out at work  I'm waiting to hear back from two people who are a really critical path to a project and I want to know if it's going to go ahead or not. I hate waiting, it's making me stressed lol. My boss makes me stressed since it's almost like he expects everything to be perfect, and when it isn't he gets pissed off with me. Plus, I'm sick at the moment and don't feel well enough to think straight. Ahhhhhh


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2022)

sept 19th 2021 was my last day of normalcy. i spent the entire day doing schoolwork, so terrified of what was supposed to be my first day of classes the next day. i cuddled with my cat. my dad made lasagna for dinner, which would turn out to be my grandmother’s last meal. i made an ugly self-portrait, and birthday art for a friend. i thought i knew what the next day, the next week, the rest of my life would look like. i didn’t. this time last year, things would go to **** in just 7 hours and i had no idea. i hate it. i was a different person only a year ago. 

tomorrow (the 20th) marks a year since my grandmother died, and i can’t comprehend it. it feels like it’s only been a day, but 20 years, all at the same time. in 6 weeks, it’ll be a year since my best friend died. 10 days after that, the 1st year anniversary of us bringing 2 kittens home who are also no longer here. i miss them all so much. i miss myself. idk if i’ll ever be me again, or if life will ever matter again. grief sucks lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2022)

Just needed to vent, thanks.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 20, 2022)

Gone now


----------



## Neb (Sep 20, 2022)

I ranted on a Discord vent channel, so I’ll just copy paste what I wrote to speed it up:

“For the several months I’ve known one of my college friends we’ve only texted. Every time I ask them if they want to do something or bring up a subject they’re not interested in they ghost me instead of just saying no. A few weeks ago they brought up going to an event together. On top of that they’ve started reaching out on their own more. Despite being pleasantly surprised, I ended up backing out because I had no transportation. Since it felt like they were finally opening up a bit, I figured it wouldn’t hurt to ask if they wanted to add me on Steam and play a game sometime. I got ghosted for four days. Then they made a weird tweet about wanting to scoop their brains out. They only replied because I sent a message about something else.

I genuinely like being friends with this person and they’re one of the only people from college I know. It’s just I feel like I can’t even hold a meaningful conversation with them or make progress in the friendship unless it’s under their terms."


----------



## Viixen (Sep 20, 2022)

Work.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 20, 2022)

Irrational fears, especially the one I have right now is very irrational.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 20, 2022)

I hate being sick because when I'm lying down it feels like I can't breathe


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 20, 2022)

[Deleted]


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 20, 2022)

One of my cats has injured her back leg (possibly the paw) and I just hate seeing her in pain. Fingers crossed her trip to the vets in a bit will clarify that she’s just strained it and not broken it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2022)

I really wish they'd make this greek-style soy-yogurt in a larger size jar/package etc. 400g is kinda small even if you only take a little each time.


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 20, 2022)

I just deleted that post explaining exactly what happened between us but… my partner really upset me this time. It’s crossing a line. I’ve honestly not really been upset (in an angry sense) at them like this until now. Those were more annoyances. I said, outright to them, I’d never been that upset at them.

After our very stupid disagreement (over a very stupid video game) and venting here… I told them how I felt.
They said they weren’t even really upset… they just wanted to not get hung up on it and move to a different topic. But, they literally said, “I can’t even say anything good about my favorite video game”. Not paraphrasing. Which sounds like them beating themselves up. Talking that way over it knowing that I’m tired of picking them up feels insensitive. Could have just said agree to disagree.
I make it a point to say sorry if I think I made a mistake, and I did apologise even over this disagreement.
After I said I’d never been so upset… My partner didn’t even apologise to me. They said nothing. They literally said nothing.

This relationship isn’t fair to me. It really might be over now, and I’d considered the possibility for several weeks now. I’m saying that here before I’m telling my partner, which isn’t a good omen for the relationship.

This kind of thing happens but… it feels like we have totally different languages. If it were going to last it’d last through me sharing those feelings. There have been so many problems. And this is long-distance which has its own problems. I’m so tired.
I feel like I’ve tried picking things up every single time we reach a dip and I’ve said as much. My partner always says they just don’t know what to do and it shows. I know they try but they don’t communicate much of anything or intellectually stimulate me and they never pick me up when I need it. The one relationship where I feel like I get the bare minimum of an honest soul- I can’t take it anymore. I’ve been trying everything I can to give them some “mental training wheels” to become more emotionally mature and learn more and not just to serve me. I care about my partner but it feels like we should be friends instead. There are a lot of ways they haven’t really been able to satisfy me. I can’t make them change. I can’t guide them for every little thing pr I’m going to be back in the guide role unable to let it go and relax with my partner. Again. There’s a clear disconnect in how we unwind. If I can’t mutually share certain things in a relationship I’m not going to be happy there in the end… The one honest relationship I’ve had.

Hell, I’ve even done the very very best I can to make myself happy and it feels like they don’t even share that with me. A few weeks ago, I said something to the effect that I hadn’t been so happy in years, in our little group. They were sad that day and had nothing to say about it to me, even seeing me happy doesn’t seem to help. We don’t even share our feelings really anymore.

October is coming up. I’m going to be telling them just before October, or stomaching it until just after October. And that makes me a little sad… October is the best. I really wanted to make Halloween special. Realistically, this is a chore and I’d rather not have the stress of this hanging over me in my favorite month. So… I’d rather tell them sooner that this relationship has been slowly killing me.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i talked to him about it for a bit. I told him that nothing about it bothers me except the actual regression itself. and I still feel like a horrible person for saying that but he has told me in the past that he does not want me to be uncomfortable and he wants me to be honest. he eventually said that he would stop, idk if he genuinely meant it or if it he said it simply to shut me up (prob the latter). I told him that we can still do kid stuff like playing at the park, coloring, watching cartoons, playing with toys/stuffed animals (heck I do that stuff anyways), but I think it's understandable that I would want to be in a relationship with someone who doesn't occasionally become a 4 year old. I don't have anything against people who use little space as a coping mechanism, I just don't really think it's appropriate in an adult relationship. I don't know. I'm having a lot of mixed feelings about it and no matter which angle I approach it from I just can't think abt it without being anxious. I feel like a ****head and almost like I don't deserve him honestly. if he wanted to leave me over something like this I wouldn't blame him.





Spoiler



I think you have perfectly fine thoughts about it and you're definitely not alone. I also probably do kid/cute things, but yeah if someone would be like that I would have to be honest with them no matter what. Communication is key, and you should feel good for open up about it, I think a lot of partners and friends fail with this cause, yeah anxiety feeling or afraid to hurt, and they'd just explode it on their partner/friend instead.

You should definitely not feel bad about it, you were honest and if he does improve that's great but if not unless offering help would help and he wants it there is nothing much one can do. I can relate to this not wanting to lose an important person in one's life, but I think eventually we have to come down to things even if it's very hard to do. 

I'll end it here to not go on too long rants, but if you want to talk you can hit me on Discord or in PMs here and I'll remember to check. I hope it works out for the best and you both don't feel too bad, it's definitely a vulnerable see-saw here.


----------



## oak (Sep 20, 2022)

My rabbit was suppose to go to the vet tomorrow for surgery for a growth on his mouth and they cancelled the appointment and rescheduled for Monday. Hopefully my rabbit will be okay until then.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 20, 2022)

Brain fog is the worst. It is so frustrating to deal with.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 20, 2022)

@Drawdler I don't know the whole context, but I'm just going to be blunt. If you both are getting so heated over something as small as a video game and not something closely resembling a more relationship issue, I'd say this wasn't meant to be until there is more emotional maturity. It's probably not something you'd like to hear, but it needs to be said.

You can't change people. You should focus on yourself and finding ways to better yourself in your own way so that you can bring about your own happiness. A relationship is a lot of work. It's not something where you enter it and hope that your partner can create happiness. It's where they can help make you happier.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 20, 2022)

Oh i feel so dreadful i hate anxiety 
Physically I feel terrible as well a mentally i just want to cry


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 20, 2022)

I hate when people at work promise they'll do stuff for you then suddenly something changes everything. Don't make a promise in the first place if you can't commit to it


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 20, 2022)

Wish I never worked so hard to pay off my student loan now that it's being forgiven. All those extra jobs that made those years a blur...


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 20, 2022)

@TheDuke55 I agree and thanks for your response. I’ve hardly spoke to people about the problems in this relationship so alas I feel pretty alone on solving it but I guess that’s how it goes.
Yes yes other people shouldn’t solve all my problems for me… it’s just I’ve always felt like I’m fighting for myself because even my parents push their problems on me without giving a damn for what I actually say. This relationship is another reflection of that… My partner is just there, we don’t really conversate or solve things or share ideas as I would like… It’s gone on long enough that I forget what I want for a moment sometimes and I just don’t know what to tell them anymore. I don’t want to act like the high and mighty one but I am more emotionally mature than my partner and this is their first relationship. It’s just truth.

I thought I was pretty emotionally mature when it started and in the last couple of weeks I tried having serious conversations with my partner. I can’t remember how I got to this point in the conversation but that’s irrelevant, I asked if they thought their problems would go away if they had a relationship, and my partner said yes to me. Stuff about how they thought if they had someone, they’d be happy and things would be simpler.
In our group I’d openly shared a lot about myself and my view on relationships… I thought if someone asked me for a relationship they’d have known that. I thought that would be a basic idea. I said over and over relationships aren’t a silver bullet to problems, just sharing thoughta about relationships in early random conversations. Lesson learned. But it sucks because now I feel even more reclusive, untrusting, and doubtful of people, when someone who loves me still looked over _the things I was actually saying_. I know I’m not stupid but it’s felt that way because I didn’t see my partner was like this sooner… I gave them the benefit of the doubt and trusted them because I thought this would be common sense and they’re a good person despite being an ill-fitting partner.

More or less, that isn’t really news to me, but it helps me feel a little less crazy so thanks… This seems one of the worse kind of breakups where neither of us is really in the wrong.
Every other one ended with manipulation or blackmail, this time we’re just different people. At least I could write those guys off for being awful to me. But I want to stay friends with my current partner which is more complicated /:

Edit: if this conversation continues I guess it would be better in PMs, so I’ll leave it at that but, either way this relationship is definitely bothering me so I’ll likely post about it again soon /:

Edit 2: if I can’t be friends with my partner in the future this would also separate me from my only real friend group and I’d be alone grieving over it and the end of it. I’m not good at making friends and unfortunately I also seem to attract people who use me to dump their rants or problems, or people who manipulate me, unless I just stay a recluse. So, I really don’t want to lose that friend group, at least I don’t think they would choose sides between us.


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2022)

the way i actually felt good and okay the past 2-3 weeks and now i’m all brain foggy and sad again LOL. my energy levels are literally depleted, which is Very inconvenient since i have schoolwork and other stuff to do every day.  i just want to be able to function. i’m tired of my mother constantly screaming and yelling and crying. i’m tired of how defeated and apathetic my father is. i’m tired of my cat constantly getting into **** and jumping onto high platforms and dangling off of them/rolling around on them until she falls or my mother manages to get her down. she’s gonna hurt herself one of these days, and i just.  i just want peace. 

idk how to feel better and stay feeling better, i’m so tired of this and i know everyone else is as well lol.


----------



## ethnicbraat (Sep 21, 2022)

Sometimes yk i feel as if my bf prefers to not hang out with me anymore because of me I feel like I put to much pressure on him and I feel so bad


----------



## Neb (Sep 21, 2022)

Nothing like antidepressant withdrawal to remind me how unsatisfying my social life is. At least the next dosage is coming in soon.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2022)

Y’know that feeling when you need a hug but you only want a hug from one specific person? Yeah…


----------



## Neb (Sep 21, 2022)

Sorry for the second post on here today. I just feel like a minor insignificant character in other people’s lives. It’s a feeling I have every day and it never fully goes away.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2022)

One of my fave roll/turtle neck shirts shrunk in the washing machine AND there was a hole in the armpit I didn't see when I bought it (second hand for sure but as long as the armpits are not hole-y it's usually good quality).


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 21, 2022)

pretty sure i'm really sick because of inhaling paint fumes from our newly done bathroom for a few days. not sure it explains the occasional stomach/abdominal pain though. (it's not menstrual, for the record.)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2022)

The fact that you can see if someone ignored posted, it's obvious who it is unless you have like 100's on your list and I'd rather have it be 100% hidden.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t understand the point in lying. Someone I’m friends with told me something a few days ago and they told me they haven’t told anyone else. Yesterday, I found out that two of her other friends knew for the past few days.
> 
> I don’t know why this person is telling me things and having me promise not to tell anyone if the rest of her friend group is already aware. I really don’t mind that they know, but the fact that she lied and said I’m the only one who knows is very off-putting. Like, what’s the point?


I posted this before. I saw this person again, and she gave me the look of disappointment. Afterwards, she messaged me saying that she only told me (which isn’t true clearly) and that she doesn’t feel comfortable exposing to anyone what her plans are. She’s trying to play victim here and it seems like her entire life is just drama. I don’t know if I should cut off this friendship or what.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Sep 21, 2022)

*Not throwing shade*


----------



## teebeans (Sep 21, 2022)

i've been sick and in low spirits since august. every time i get slightly better, i would get sick again. it is super exhausting. i just want to be healthy


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 22, 2022)

Jeez, had 2 days off work and it's been chaotic since I was gone lol. Like 3 service strikes, no staff, now there's a heavy rain warning....hhhhh

Also why are my salmon run teams so useless


----------



## MiraForceOne (Sep 22, 2022)

The failing education system in America. It's great for Mother Russia, terrible for rest of world


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 22, 2022)

One thing that really bothers me is when someone asks a question and expects me to reply back with the answer they want. What's the point of asking then if I'm basically forced to do something?!?! No means no! For the record, this is not directed at anyone on here or else I wouldn't make this post.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 22, 2022)

I really don't feel well. ; ; I took a test and I don't have covid, at least.
Too many things went wrong this week. I just want it to be over already.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2022)

Woke-up dizzy, sweating, and shaking, experiencing heart palpitations and obscured vision. Not just blurry - more than half my vision was completely white. I couldn't even read the time on my phone. My girlfriend is working from home today and immediately jumped up from the desk and came over to my side of the bed to try and figure out what was wrong and how she could help. I ended up spending a good 20 minutes rocking back and forth on the bathroom floor before my vision returned to normal. We figured out it was most likely a hypoglycaemic episode—_my blood sugar levels also crashed a couple of days ago and I'm still healing from what caused that, honestly the two incidents are most likely linked_—but damn I've never had one quite that terrifying. That was four hours ago and I'm still not feeling 100%. Although when my partner went out to run errands on her lunch break she brought me back a veggie Subway sandwich and Pepsi Max. I offered her the money to cover it but she declined. God that woman treats me well.  




Drawdler said:


> <snip>


It seems you're aware that this isn't what a healthy and functional relationship should look like. Happy to DM you if you'd like some advice on this one.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2022)

Someone's alarm/machine/lock or whatever is beeping loud like hell here and they for some reason never turn it off, it's lowkey driving me bonkers but since I dunno who it is :/


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2022)

I think that beeping sound stopped? But boy my ears and head hurt


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 22, 2022)

Spoiler



My counselor is gonna file a report to the Youth Protection about my family problems. I didn't think my situation was that serious until now. Looking at the list of reasons/situations of when children need to be protected on their website, I think I fit under "psychologial ill-treatment" best. I don't want to explain any further, but this has been on my mind since yesterday and I think it's seriously affecting me...


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 22, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> -snip-


Hope everything gets sorted out, wishing the best for you Zelda


----------



## oak (Sep 22, 2022)

I got my covid booster today and now I feel flu-ish which is to be expected but it still sucks


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2022)

I really miss my mom, bro.  It's been almost two years and her birthday would be in three days.  The pain becomes less over time, but it never truly goes away.  : (


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> I really miss my mom, bro.  It's been almost two years and her birthday would be in three days.  The pain becomes less over time, but it never truly goes away.  : (


Sorry for your loss. No matter how much time has passed it can be tough. Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 23, 2022)

these past few days have genuinely been some of the worst I've ever had I think.  I got a new boyfriend who I've been knowing for almost a year and he broke up with me three days ago because the relationship was becoming extremely unhealthy and it was all my fault.  when he'd leave to be alone or spend time with others I'd get upset for an entire day or two and it was just this never-ending cycle that continued to get worse and worse.  he never even did anything wrong,  this time I was the only bad one.  to make matters worse,  we WERE on good terms when he broke up with me, and we were going to stay friends,  but the next day,  I admitted some messed up things about the relationship which upset him so much that he straight up quit using the only platform we used to talk and he wants absolutely nothing to do with me. I've caused irreversible damage and ruined our chance of having a normal friendship and it's too late to fix anything.  I just can't believe it had to turn out this way.  despite the fact it was shorter than my last relationship it's affecting me way more.  I have absolutely no appetite,  I haven't eaten an actual meal in two days. I just can't comprehend the fact this happened and I just really wish things could go back to normal.  To top it all off, I told my mom about it in hopes she'd comfort me and instead I have parental controls on my phone now. I feel so alone and I don't know what to do this is just so hard to accept absolutely everything has been going wrong I don't think I've ever been so continually unhappy before.  everything reminds me of him and it just makes getting over it so painful I miss him so much


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2022)

Seems like I'm lactose intolerant.. I love milk, that hurts.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 23, 2022)

I’m having the absolute worst day…


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2022)

Ok my mom found the source of the beeping noise and reported it so it stopped today actually while I was at work but sure fun working with headache ughhh.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Sep 23, 2022)

I hate that I caught a cold just after returning from London last week. I haven't been able to go to the gym in ages


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 23, 2022)

This. Is stupid, but I hate how my dad resets the Mario Party game whenever a cpu rolls higher than him and gets to a star first, or with a chance shuffle space gifting his stars to other people. Why can’t people play fairly? I’m kind of sick of it. I am close to just playing my football game online.


----------



## zarf (Sep 23, 2022)

I got splatoon 3 to play with a friend but in the end that friend would rather play with his other friends. So now I'm just sitting here feeling abandoned. Blegh....


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2022)

The panic buying hoarders are back in full force .The store is now out of most water except the really expensive water because people went  insane buying so much during the day. Now people who shop late in the day are mad because we only have the experience water left.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 23, 2022)

I'm really mad about what my dad said to me earlier.

"Look, I know that you're upset about your petty little problems, but that doesn't mean the rest of us have to be _abused_ by you because you're in a **** mood."

If only he knew my current situation.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2022)

Can't sleep. 

Edit: oh, I think I found a partial cause. I've a big painful lump/bruise on the side of the body I was trying to sleep on. Joy. No clue how I did that.


----------



## Neb (Sep 24, 2022)

I’m tired of gaining weight. For the first time I’m pushing 200 pounds. I’ve been eating out less and exercising more for months. My legs have gotten pretty toned, but the weight won’t stop going up. The only possible cause is my antipsychotic, which has weight gain as a side effect. It doesn’t even treat the voices in my head. It just regulates my mood and lessens anxiety. I tried to get my psychiatrist to keep prescribing it, but he just cut the dose in half. He’s really insistent on me taking it even though the side effect is so nasty. He tried to counteract the weight gain by prescribing me with a weight loss pill, but that hasn’t helped either. I don’t know what to do anymore and I’m tired of people in public calling me fat.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2022)

Neb said:


> - snip -



Sorry about this, Neb.  I'm in the same boat to be honest.  I've usually always been 200 lbs, which is good for my height (6 feet and 4 inches or 193.04 cm), but now every time I stand on the scale it says 220 lbs.

I was ordering fast food a lot, so I cut that out, but now it's just stagnant.  Working from home doesn't help.  I'm going to have to start exercising more outside of martial arts to get back down to 200 lbs.  Thankfully we just got a Peloton bike, so that should help.

Anyway, don't give up hope, buddy.  There's got to be something you can do as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2022)

slept for too long... and i had too many crisps i think LOL


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 24, 2022)

Too many thoughts


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 24, 2022)

I stayed up late playing Mario Party Superstars online and I wish I would’ve gone to sleep sooner. Oh well. I don’t have to work tomorrow or the day after, so I can catch up on sleep then.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2022)

cramps


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 24, 2022)

seeing friends from my old school: 
seeing friends from my old school, thus being reminded about the type of person i was and the things i experienced at my old school:


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2022)

I am so tired and can't fall asleep.. couldn't sleep the whole night (thank you crying baby and snoring fiancé!!) and now I am so tired that my head hurts..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm at work for at least another hour and I'm so miserable rn lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 25, 2022)

I've had a sudden influx of anxiety recently and have absolutely destroyed my nails/sides of my nails as a result. Now they're swollen and painful.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## JemAC (Sep 25, 2022)

Been suffering from an infection at my peg site in my abdomen and feel completely wiped out - antibiotics seem to be starting to kick in but fed up of not sleeping and constantly feeling too hot or too cold and in pain


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 25, 2022)

I didn’t realise that I’m allergic to nickel or that my Fitbit contained nickel and now I have a rash on my wrist and it stings.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 25, 2022)

I feel so dull and empty and unmotivated - I don't want to do anything productive.

I'm just hoping that this week will be much better and not as depressing as the last...


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 25, 2022)

I hate birthday parties they are always so hectic and a fiasco


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 25, 2022)

Worried about my health a bit. I just got over having COVID for the second time a couple of weeks ago, and I'm still feeling extremely tired and a huge lack of energy.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 25, 2022)

chronic loneliness, apparently.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2022)

it's so nice and cold out this morning, wish I could spend it just curled up in my bed w the dog and cats. but instead I have to go to work 

I mean it's no biggie, I'm making money. I just wish I could get nice cool mornings like this on my days off.


----------



## azurill (Sep 26, 2022)

I am slightly worried about this upcoming storm. Watching people over the last few days buying everything in sight in a panic makes me nervous. ( I work in a grocery store) I know we are a few days out and they still don’t know where it will hit. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## oak (Sep 26, 2022)

I dropped my rabbit off at the vet for some dental work so I'm hoping it goes smoothly. I didn't cry this time leaving him at the vet so we're already off to a good start.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2022)

arrrrrggggghhhh i hate being mentally ill i need THERAPY 
i have spent almost the entirety of my teenage years being MISERABLE because i am so mentally ill and have been in terribly unhealthy relationships nearly the entire time (which are literally all my fault) and I'm running out of time before im an adult  I want to get over everything and be ok with being alone so i can actually enjoy myself !!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2022

I was literally FINE with being alone but I developed an emotional attachment to someone and the cycle started AGAIN and im so scared it's just going to keep happening and keep happening i don't want relationships anymore because i cannot have a healthy one bc I'm young and have severe untreated mental illness and I literally can't get professional help !! i don't want to become emotionally attached to people anymore I want to be okay !!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2022)

Japan's stupid shipping policies. Like yes I get gas prices are high but there is definitely not that much covid-19 around the world so... yeah you should be able to send parcels/packages to more places. Sigh. Unless you are located in that one province in China but I don't live there so...?

Had to take a chance with those records now sending with possibly FedEx, but better get those out of the country and like, not order stuff from Japan for awhile. Just my luck finding them there, lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 26, 2022)

Finally have the motivation to do some drawing, but I have so much homework and assignments to do. I have to prioritize schoolwork so I'm doing my memory aid for math, but man I just wanna draw.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 26, 2022)

azurill said:


> I am slightly worried about this upcoming storm. Watching people over the last few days buying everything in sight in a panic makes me nervous. ( I work in a grocery store) I know we are a few days out and they still don’t know where it will hit. We will just have to wait and see.


At times like this, I like to go back to this clip.






That's not to say you shouldn't get what you need, but don't panic hoard. I watched a lady tackle people over a loaf of bread, carry it like it was a football, and ran to the registers. This was back in 2020 when all the states issued stay at home orders for the pandemic. All that for a loaf of bread.


----------



## azurill (Sep 26, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> At times like this, I like to go back to this clip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea there’s not a need to panic hoard. People were buying 5-7 cases of water or 12-16 gallons of water from what I could see. We went through 5 pallets of water in about an hour. They had to call in extra trucks to get us more water. People go crazy for bread and water. I’m glad I’m off today. We spent today getting the house ready for the storm. We are now under a state of emergency.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2022)

my heart has been skipping and feeling weird alot more than usual and I can't tell if it's from anxiety or lack of eating but it just makes me More anxious

edit: I have found out it is in fact from lack of eating and it also explains why I've been so shaky. the problem is trying to eat more than one meal per day makes me feel really sick and nauseous lol this is the worst


----------



## vixened (Sep 26, 2022)

people are yelling at each other and im so uncomfortable


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2022)

eugh im not used to being so lonely its really weird not having someone who's almost always available for me to talk to


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 27, 2022)

Holy moly I wasn't prepared for such a busy day at work. I also feel sorry for my boss because he was getting slammed with stuff as well. So much crap to do with such short deadlines. 

Boy I hope these sheet pile designers don't come up with something so overkill that the sheet piling company can't actually achieve it. 

I hope everything falls into place nicely before this project starts  also lowkey can't wait to not be dealing with this project lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2022)

worried abt my SO again. he was having another depressive episode last night and he just suddenly stopped talking to me, never said good night or anything. I still haven't heard from him. I hope he's okay


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 27, 2022)

i think someone i've been trying to commission is ghosting me, but my autistic brain can't tell if it's that or they're just busy. the whole story makes it seem like the former, but they were so nice to me the last time i commissioned them, and have been nice since, so i don't want to assume the worst, but i feel like a quick update after two weeks isn't a big ask. if they never want/ed to write for me again, i'd understand, i just wish they'd be more upfront about it if it's the case.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 27, 2022)

Art for fair crystals just isn’t moving on my thread  bumming me out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm sure my SO is still asleep and he will reply soon but the later it gets the more anxious I become, I genuinely am so worried about him.


edit: he finally got in contact w me and he seems to be doing better this morning, I'm so relieved.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 27, 2022)

Don't wanna get up and i have a capstone propsal due tn and dont wanna read articles


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 27, 2022)

A lot more in to FFXIV now; my husband started a guild (er, Free Company is what they're called in FFXIV) a while ago and it's been mostly great but today this new guy joined and he's a real freaking creep and kind of a jerk. We are already this close to kicking him. But the stuff he has said has kinda thrown me off today. Like this is a fun social guild, not your personal ranting space


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 27, 2022)

Spoiler: tw, I don't know what to put here 



I don't usually like bringing stuff like this onto the internet.
I found out that my Aunt is in the hospital and they're saying she might not make it.  I just lost an uncle about 5 months ago.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 27, 2022)

wanting a non stressful day…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2022)

Spoiler: eee



my anxiety is horrible rn. I can feel my whole body trembling. I don't even know why, I took my meds earlier. I also don't know how to make it stop lol.


also still beating myself up for not doing things that I want/need to do. I'm just so tired, i've been sitting on my bed like half asleep for almost two hours now. I feel useless and pathetic, I wish it wasn't that way. I wish I could just sit here in peace without feeling like I'm being lazy and stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2022)

kinda wish i would have done some fair stuff for the wand which i cant afford anyway but also i wont ever get the crescent one so doesn't matter really lol.

also seems i forgot to properly shut down my laptop last night or i pressed restart instead... stupid computer.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 28, 2022)

being scammed by a phone company because they hid in block text the fact that their advertised "1 month SIM" actually lasts multiple months unless you remember to cancel it because, of course, they don't bother to email you a reminder that your "contract" for a _1 month_ SIM is almost over.


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2022)

Didn’t sleep too well last night. Had a crazy ass nightmare >_>


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 28, 2022)

Having a very stressful week.......


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 28, 2022)

Very stressful week as well, so I totally understand what you mean. Just feeling very isolated in real life, feeling like no one is being straight with me or really cares about me at all. Job searching has been stressful as well. I really just want to fully pursue what I want to do for a living, and not have some job I don't care about. Still, gotta make ends meets, so to speak.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2022)

10:45PM - 3:15AM. That is all the sleep I managed. And I was briefly awake around 1AM too. Bloody nerves. I'm giving an important presentation at 10AM in front of experts in my field and I'm terrified. 6 months work led to this. Then after that I'm officially unemployed. 

Complaining over. Back to rehearsing.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 29, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> . -snip-


Ohh I'm sorry you couldn't get one in time I know the fair was really busy 
Well you make a lot of posts on here so maybe it will add up? You nearly have 4.5K TBT and the wand is worth 7K minimum but maybe if you are lucky you can get one for 6.5K?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 29, 2022)

I always thought that as you get older you get more confident and a higher self esteem. But I see some of my workmates who are well into their 60’s and yet still struggle with their self-confidence. It really makes me wonder if I’m ever going to be a confident person.


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2022)

Shouldn't have worked through the night. Triggered a flare-up. My dominant hand through to shoulder are in agony. Can't even rest it comfortably.


----------



## xara (Sep 29, 2022)

i really don’t realize just how much i take breathing for granted until i can’t breathe through my nose. allergies suck.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm a bit better now but I spent most of yesterday evening and this morning just dissociating and zoning out and feeling very anxious and overwhelmed. idk how much longer I can handle this.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Ohh I'm sorry you couldn't get one in time I know the fair was really busy
> Well you make a lot of posts on here so maybe it will add up? You nearly have 4.5K TBT and the wand is worth 7K minimum but maybe if you are lucky you can get one for 6.5K?


yeah i knew i was gonna be out of it cause I work and I wouldn't have time for it all to earn, even less Nh since I don't play.

Maybe and I could try sell stuff but TBT Marketplace been really slow.. thanks though


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 29, 2022)

keep getting nausea and vertigo. being able to hear your eyes look left and right is awful. took an allergy tablet, since antihistamines can allegedly help, but i don't know if it actually has or if it's placebo lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2022)

Thiink I might need to get a new phone wallet, but why are they like, $25-30 each just for a basic one that covers both front and back smh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2022)

today might just be the worst possible ****ing day I've had all year. so tired of this.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 29, 2022)

_love _being treated like garbage.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 29, 2022)

Severe social anxiety + depression is just fantastic.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 29, 2022)

Negative thoughts are lingering in my mind again. Please go away. I don't want you in my head.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 29, 2022)

My best friend's going through some stuff and it's making me worried, but what really bothers me is that because of it she's been giving attitude (for the lack of a better word) to just about everyone she talks to (myself included), and it puts me in a bad mood and sometimes I wanna avoid her. I don't wanna burden her with my own problems, so I just keep quiet. I don't know what to do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2022)

Spoiler



just talked to my doctor earlier abt my meds but I may need to send him a message tomorrow. not gonna say anything but I'm kinda having a really bad time rn and I don't know what to do w myself.


edit: im kinda okay now but still feeling awful. I wish i didnt have to wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 30, 2022)

Nevermind, too personal.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 30, 2022)

i logged into my art account on instagram earlier today and it says im suspended?!? i didn’t even do anything, i disputed the claim and it let me in again like normal. maybe this is a glitch? i checked my account status and it said that i have no violations, i thought that they would’ve emailed me if i was really suspended but idk, just hoping that i’m not actually suspended. i’m probably going to email them later.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm so ****in done I can't with my boss anymore

She has me going 10k miles a minute doing 10k jobs at once and is ALWAYS CALLING MY HELP

Then she wants to try to help which only makes things worse and she stresses everyone out, not just me, doesn't tell me yikes for the dogs so I have no idea when they need to be done by. She wanted to walk one dog that she knows is crazy and even someone else asked to walk the dog for her but noooo she can totally handle the crazy big dog that she needed me to walk cause she said he almost pulled her down. DONT WALK THE DOG THEN!!! MY GOD! At one point I was jot feeling good, kinds like I could throw up, idk, like, I can't go at this pace, I can't be expected to do ten things at once without falter. There's just so much wrong with today and I don't get help.

I'm so tired of being the reliable one, I'm tired of everyone needing me for assistance, I'm sick of it, I want to scream.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i logged into my art account on instagram earlier today and it says im suspended?!? i didn’t even do anything, i disputed the claim and it let me in again like normal. maybe this is a glitch? i checked my account status and it said that i have no violations, i thought that they would’ve emailed me if i was really suspended but idk, just hoping that i’m not actually suspended. i’m probably going to email them later.


meta/insta are a bunch of ****ers. they claimed i wanted to make a professional/monetizing account even though i never ever seen that button  hope you can recover it!


----------



## Beanz (Sep 30, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> meta/insta are a bunch of ****ers. they claimed i wanted to make a professional/monetizing account even though i never ever seen that button  hope you can recover it!


thank you, i think that maybe it’s a glitch since they didn’t put any violation status on my account when i checked settings. i changed my account from a regular public account to a personal account yesterday so maybe that’s why? im not using it for monetizing tho, i just switched over bc i want to grow my account and see what demographic im reaching. when that suspension notice popped up i briefly read it but i don’t remember seeing why they suspended me.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2022)

Beanz said:


> thank you, i think that maybe it’s a glitch since they didn’t put any violation status on my account when i checked settings. i changed my account from a regular public account to a personal account yesterday so maybe that’s why? im not using it for monetizing tho, i just switched over bc i want to grow my account and see what demographic im reaching. when that suspension notice popped up i briefly read it but i don’t remember seeing why they suspended me.


Yeah, I think mine might be too or they just claim random people want it, I dunno at this rate but at least I can use mine normally. 

And yeah, I just mine/claim they seem to be rather random or just jumping to conclusion what people do or want sometimes and they suspend or claim stuff. But yeah I really hope you/they can sort it out, sounds like a mess :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2022)

Spoiler



thinking I may need to break it off with my SO. he's being very unreasonable and toxic, and I really dont need to be in a toxic relationship w all the bull**** I already have to put up with every single day. I love him dearly but I need to put myself first.

so yeah im prob gonna be an emotional wreck all day.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2022)

All the stuff that keeps happening between Daisy and I on Mario Party is making it really difficult for me to like her. Even between a human controlled Daisy. Yet, another star swap on the last turn.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm pretty sure I've spoken about this before but one thing that really irks me is when guys expect that I can't lift something heavy, or even worse, give something heavy to me as a joke and expect that I can't lift it. It's really belittling and condescending to me. If I genuinely can't lift something I'll ask, but if I can do it by myself I'll do it. Just your usual women in construction problems


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 30, 2022)

Spoiler



Again struggling to find the root of my feelings
wondering if I'm being irrational or if I have a valid reason to feel like this
I don't even know anymore


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 30, 2022)

i feel like my brain is turning to mush :/


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 30, 2022)

Pissed off at a bunch of "friends" on Discord so much to the point where I just don't think I'll bother using it anymore. Everything has to revolve around them all the time, they hardly ever ask how I'm doing or what's new with me, I always have to be the one to initiate everything. Only one person on there remotely cares about me. I'm just done with people calling you a friend, and expects you to carry everything in the friendship. I supported all of them so much, but they barely supported me or bothered with me. Just a painful and upsetting realization, I guess. People change I guess.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2022)

Not looking forward to going to an oral surgeon but at this point I think it's inevitable! I haven't been very kind to my mouth and now I'm paying for it! Welp.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2022)

I don’t like random people disconnecting on Mario Party Superstars. You can’t get past five turns online without having somebody leave.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 30, 2022)

So my counselor and I filed our report to the Youth Protection the other day, and they decided that they weren't going to make an intervention - They suggested that my counselor and I have a meeting with my family to discuss the problems, which is going to happen sometime next week.
But now I'm hella nervous about it, I'm scared that my family's gonna be really mad at me and that it'll lead to a huge fight/argument. I dunno, I keep thinking of worst case scenarios and it's making me stressed.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2022)

Spoiler: Petty. Will delete.



My partner woke me ten minutes ago to ask me the time. I tell her. She rolls over and immediately goes back to sleep. Meanwhile I'm now wide awake 2hrs before the alarm.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2022)

Nintendo giving literally every European country that shiny Eternatus event except Sweden. Sure I could ask a friend to possibly grab me one if allowed but the fact Failtendo can't even handle their Pokémon distros in 2022 properly is beyond my brain.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2022)

woke up with horrible acid reflux. I literally feel like someone punched me in ny stomach. it hurts so much


----------



## Dim (Oct 1, 2022)

Wrong thread lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2022)

discord being the most rubbish subscription system ever


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 1, 2022)

just hoping i don't get a sinus infection this summer what with la niña coming back and all


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 1, 2022)

Someone had an inappropriate name online on Mario Party Superstars. I hate when people do that. There may be kids playing and 99% of the time, the names aren’t even funny.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2022)

Spoiler



I feel an overwhelming sense of sadness still. feel like I might cry.


----------



## vixened (Oct 1, 2022)

I can't get gif avatars to work, it keeps erroring


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2022)

im lonely but in terms of "god i wish i had more friends"


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 2, 2022)

I guess since I'm getting over being sick my head feels stuffy. It's like when you fly on an airplane/suddenly go up a skyscrapper and it's kind of annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2022)

Update: They did add Sweden to the list but Nintendo Europe is the most useless Ninty branch ever. Period.

Also I want to get pink nitro again but 100bucks a year no.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 2, 2022)

Never stay at a Great Wolf Lodge hotel. They have multiple locations in the US. Who the heck designed this room? A sink belongs in the bathroom, not outside it. What a good way to wake everyone up. And the bathroom door in our room keeps getting stuck.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 2, 2022)

Very sleepy and irritable. One of our dutymates didn't show up too so it's just me and my friend doing rounds in the graveyard shift.

I want to go home and take a long ass nap 

edit: I'm a little annoyed at my friend rn, I'm so sleepy and she keeps asking me questions that dont necessarily have to be asked  like "Do you think maam is still brushing her teeth, I don't know if I should knock" girl it's been 20 mins and also it's almost 12 am please dont disturb my naps


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2022)

Trying to find better pics of this larger Corgi plush doggo but all I can find is this default stock image and idk if it actually looks like that or is darker etc. Guess I could ask the store for photos maybe.. I mean I do want it but the pictures almost never do them justice unless they take their own pictures.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2022)

My mom, why does she have to comment on everything?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 2, 2022)

I've only been in school for about a month, but I already have a ton of schoolwork that's all due by some time this week. Now I'm feeling super overwhelmed because I have so much to do, shame on me for procrastinating again. :/


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 2, 2022)

Never mind lol, sensitive topic.


----------



## oak (Oct 2, 2022)

My neighbours always keep their 2 cats outside and they are covered in fleas so I put some Advantage flea repellent on them. I didn't even ask my neighbour's permission I just did it lmao. It was 80 bucks for 4 doses (my 2 cats + 2 neighbour cats) so they are secretly welcome.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 2, 2022)

oak said:


> My neighbours always keep their 2 cats outside and they are covered in fleas so I put some Advantage flea repellent on them. I didn't even ask my neighbour's permission I just did it lmao. It was 80 bucks for 4 doses (my 2 cats + 2 neighbour cats) so they are secretly welcome.


i know you mean well, and honestly i do think any owner that lets their pet(s) socialize and can afford flea treatment(s) should administer it, so i'm not trying to scold you or anything, but some cats can have adverse/allergic reactions to advantage flea stuff, either on their skin or by ingesting it, so i'd personally recommend that you tell them you've done it. worst case scenario, they'll be mad at you, but better safe than sorry on behalf of the animals imo.


----------



## oak (Oct 2, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i know you mean well, and honestly i do think any owner that lets their pet(s) socialize and can afford flea treatment(s) should administer it, so i'm not trying to scold you or anything, but some cats can have adverse/allergic reactions to advantage flea stuff, either on their skin or by ingesting it, so i'd personally recommend that you tell them you've done it. worst case scenario, they'll be mad at you, but better safe than sorry on behalf of the animals imo.


I thought the same thing but the one cat is really covered in flea sores so I decided to take the risk. I got this stuff from the vet and not the pet store where they sell low grade stuff that are more likely to cause reactions. I've seen both the cats and they're doing good luckily. Hopefully their skin can heal for a bit now.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 2, 2022)

my grandma pointed out how grades are going down and she said that if i spent as much time studying as i did drawing then i would get good grades like my brother. he doesn’t even study, he spends his whole day coding on his computer. WELL IM SORRY THAT IM NOT AS ACADEMICALLY GIFTED AS HE IS. i have three classes that all use a lot of math, you know that im not good at that.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 2, 2022)

Social anxiety sucks as well as being stuck in your own head.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 2, 2022)

Job trouble, car trouble, school trouble, parents having trouble. Everything is swell right now. :|


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 2, 2022)

oak said:


> I thought the same thing but the one cat is really covered in flea sores so I decided to take the risk. I got this stuff from the vet and not the pet store where they sell low grade stuff that are more likely to cause reactions. I've seen both the cats and they're doing good luckily. Hopefully their skin can heal for a bit now.


ugh, how can someone let it get so bad that their cat has sores? we took our poor late cat to multiple vets when he developed a skin condition, and i spent £600+ of my own money over the course of a few years for his initial checkups and monthly steroid when our current vet figured it out. the occasional flea treatment is much less in comparison, and while i get it can be somewhat expensive (we don't do it as often as we probably should, but we do do it asap for all of our cats as soon as just one of them starts scratching too much), it's better than the alternative of them developing a flea allergy or skin condition because of it. 

is there anything your local cat charity or similar can do? i might be a bit wary of reporting the owner(s), since the risk of the cats getting sent to a kill shelter is arguably worse, but having someone potentially come to see their living conditions might spook them into taking better care of them. idk. it's fortunately not something i've had to contend with. if you can see the cats yourself regularly and keep an eye on them, that's definitely good though !! i love cats, so i really admire you for looking out for them even though they're not yours <3


----------



## oak (Oct 2, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> ugh, how can someone let it get so bad that their cat has sores? we took our poor late cat to multiple vets when he developed a skin condition, and i spent £600+ of my own money over the course of a few years for his initial checkups and monthly steroid when our current vet figured it out. the occasional flea treatment is much less in comparison, and while i get it can be somewhat expensive (we don't do it as often as we probably should, but we do do it asap for all of our cats as soon as just one of them starts scratching too much), it's better than the alternative of them developing a flea allergy or skin condition because of it.
> 
> is there anything your local cat charity or similar can do? i might be a bit wary of reporting the owner(s), since the risk of the cats getting sent to a kill shelter is arguably worse, but having someone potentially come to see their living conditions might spook them into taking better care of them. idk. it's fortunately not something i've had to contend with. if you can see the cats yourself regularly and keep an eye on them, that's definitely good though !! i love cats, so i really admire you for looking out for them even though they're not yours <3


I'm glad your kitty is doing better now. It can be hard to tell they have fleas until it's bad, especially with fluffy kitties. The fleas are bad here where I live. You can see them in the grass jumping around unless it's snow season.

Luckily here in British Columbia all the shelters are no kill so I could call but I've already called about my other 2 neighbours and I'm probably starting to sound like a whiny noisy neighbour lol. Also the dad that lives there is terrifying and has a temper problem so I don't want to talk to them. I'm not even gonna tell them I did it lmao. I'm glad you understand though. They had a 3rd cat that was eaten by a coyote so now I let their cats sleep in my place. I was feeling a little guilty about my decison but with both cats sleeping in my house I had no choice cause it would be a never ending cycle. Imma just keep watching over the cats cause I'm too scared to confront my neighbours lol


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 2, 2022)

oak said:


> I'm glad your kitty is doing better now. It can be hard to tell they have fleas until it's bad, especially with fluffy kitties. The fleas are bad here where I live. You can see them in the grass jumping around unless it's snow season.
> 
> Luckily here in British Columbia all the shelters are no kill so I could call but I've already called about my other 2 neighbours and I'm probably starting to sound like a whiny noisy neighbour lol. Also the dad that lives there is terrifying and has a temper problem so I don't want to talk to them. I'm not even gonna tell them I did it lmao. I'm glad you understand though. They had a 3rd cat that was eaten by a coyote so now I let their cats sleep in my place. I was feeling a little guilty about my decison but with both cats sleeping in my house I had no choice cause it would be a never ending cycle. Imma just keep watching over the cats cause I'm too scared to confront my neighbours lol


oh, god. i already have my junior cat on a tight leash, and she's only allowed a few backyards over from our own. (i wanted her to be strictly indoors, but i still live at home, and my parents were largely uncooperative.) if i lived anywhere with coyotes or similar though, i'd never let her out of my sight, that's horrible!


----------



## vixened (Oct 2, 2022)

still cant get any gifs to work to change my pfp, it just stops loading it and doesn't change it.
_uggggggghhhh_


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 3, 2022)

I've got a training course for the next two days and it's going to put me so behind in work. I did a 12 hr day today and even that's not enough  I'm stressed about every project rn. I'm stressed about my team not having enough work to do. I'm just stressed about everything lmao


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 3, 2022)

The girl that was playing mind games with me blocked me. I don’t know how I feel about it. I don’t know why people lie.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 3, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> -snip-


She's finally done with her weird psychology and she realizes how insecure she's being? I don't know that's really weird, you can just never understand people sometimes.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 3, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> She's finally done with her weird psychology and she realizes how insecure she's being? I don't know that's really weird, you can just never understand people sometimes.


I wasn’t exactly in the right either because I went and spilled something she told me in confidentiality (supposedly) because I found out a few others were aware.

Weirdly enough, when the rumors started spreading she immediately came to the conclusion that _I_ spilled the beans. How about the three+ other people she told?

Still, she lied first and it was all a huge mind game to see if she could trust me.


----------



## Neb (Oct 3, 2022)

I am incredibly confused socially and I don’t know what to do. I can’t get into the details, but it’s bizarre.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 3, 2022)

I’m in a bit of a situation and I need an unbiased opinion. Oh well, I know I should go with my gut. I’m just contemplating on whether or not I should do something.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 3, 2022)

I can't think of the perfect island name that I want to keep forever and never change ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2022)

Kinda just wish they'd send back this extremely delayed package right now, like... It's just some small stuff but it's been stuck for a over a month due to incorrect invoices and stuff and they do like 0 **** on trying to get it out.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 3, 2022)

I finally wrote out my list of all the reasons I want you quit my job (8 phone memo pages long).

Now to see if I actually go throu with it and tell my boss I want to quit. I'm aiming to quit by the end of October, but I'm sure she will say somethin like oh can't you stay until December whatever cause we're going to be short staffed ALL OF NOVEMBER. But I'm tired of waiting for a good opportunity to quit. We're short staffed, we have newbies, someone quits, there's never a good time to quit. I don't want to deal with the holiday stress rush. I'm done with this place. Nothing changes. My boss cannot keep people in the back, we've had so many people quit in the time I've been there. She makes bad decisions, stresses everyone out. I'm tired of being the reliable one. I'm tired of the double standards and hypocrisy. I'm tired of dealing with peoples moods and them taking it out on me. There's so much more and I'm so very tired of it. Not to mention I have back and knee pain everyday. I did not have back pain before this job.


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 3, 2022)

Prices are going up it’s crazy  and I didn’t get a shiny Pokemon today


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 3, 2022)

Changed my mind - work is so blah lately.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 3, 2022)

My job used to be pretty stress-free (it's not a difficult job by any means). But, the past few years have been growing in the drama department and my coworkers are just driving me insane at this point. Honestly, everything after the pandemic...coworkers became insufferable with the drama.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 3, 2022)

Went to the store to buy Nintendo eShop cards but they only had the $50 and $99 ones, I didn't feel like spending $100 for a game that's like $70 so I only bought the $50 one, in hopes that the other store would have the one I need. I should've just bought another on the spot 'cause the other store didn't have any of the cards _at all_.
It's getting pretty late here so I'll have to get one tomorrow (don't know how I'm gonna go through a whole school day when all I'm thinking is _Miitopia_, _Miitopia_, _Miitopia_.)
Also kinda worried that I won't like the game if/when I buy it and end up wasting over half of my money, 'cause that's what happened when I bought Nintendo Switch Sports. ; ; I only played the demo, read a review, and watched a couple videos about it, so I don't know what the game has to offer and if it's worth it.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 3, 2022)

.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 3, 2022)

Spoiler: lmao



checked on an old friend's instagram account and as it turns out.. she's an homophobic, transphobic, Islamophobic, anti-Semitic, xenophobic and a downright crazy bible-thumping fundamentalist christian.

i'm just so angry and upset that i spent time around her and even considered her one of my best friends at some point! all that time spent with a person who probably hated everything about me. it's honestly sick.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2022)

I really need to find a place that does custom birthday cakes.  Like, actual custom flavored cake from scratch. I found some places. Hopefully I can get a banana cake made.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 4, 2022)

My friend is boasting about her holiday on Instagram at the moment and as much as I'm happy for her that she's having a good time, I feel like she needs to be reminded that not everyone has the luxury of being able to go on holiday right now. Especially one that has been paid for by another family member as a present. To me it just comes across as tone deaf considering we're all currently in a "Cost of Living Crisis."


----------



## Neb (Oct 4, 2022)

I feel like I was duped and I can’t do anything about it.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 4, 2022)

EDIT: Pretty sure I fixed it


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 4, 2022)

Long stressful day...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 4, 2022)

I am _so_ not ready for this week. Also it's so cold I'm shaking like crazy. I just wanna dive under my covers and watch YouTube all day in the comfort of my own room. ; ;

I really want Miitopia now ever since I beat the demo, not sure if I'm willing to either spend another $50 on eShop cards for a $70 game, or if I'm willing to wait a few days to a week for a restock of the card I need. 
Of course, I'd much prefer a physical copy of the game (and if you ask me I'd rather have it on my 3DS than on my Switch), but it's a lot more convenient and readily available to just get some cards and buy the game digitally.


----------



## xara (Oct 4, 2022)

being alive is not fun rn


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2022)

Overly positive people at work.


----------



## vixened (Oct 4, 2022)

I got another "please fix your signature" even though I've already made it under 250 pixel last time. I just took out the gif out, not worth the trouble. I'm frustrated with this site


----------



## oak (Oct 4, 2022)

My rabbit decided to stop eating, probably cause he started antibiotics and it gives him a tummy ache. I fed him this mushy stuff called critical care so hopefully those rabbit bowels start moving along soon. Random side note but on his bottle of antibiotics it was like "this rabbit will not longer be edible if u give them this antibiotics" and I thought it was kinda weird. Sorry son, you're no longer edible


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 4, 2022)

oak said:


> My rabbit decided to stop eating, probably cause he started antibiotics and it gives him a tummy ache. I fed him this mushy stuff called critical care so hopefully those rabbit bowels start moving along soon. Random side note but on his bottle of antibiotics it was like "this rabbit will not longer be edible if u give them this antibiotics" and I thought it was kinda weird. Sorry son, you're no longer edible


Sorry to hear that your bun bun is ill. Hoping he gets better soon. Also, yeah, a bit weird of a note to be on the bottle. I mean, I get why, but dang…


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 4, 2022)

Today was far from a good day. Maybe things'll look up once I get Miitopia, I dunno. It's all I was thinking about today so I didn't really concentrate much in school.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2022)

My favorite person has two other friends the three of them have been friends for like three years. They’re not as close as I thought, but they normally hangout together. She invited me to go to this party and the other two friends will most likely be there. I don’t have anything against the other two but I feel like we aren’t friends. We are cordial, and they don’t dislike me. I kinda want to go to this party with her, but I don’t want it to be awkward if the other two will be there. I feel like they won’t want me there if it’s not just the three of them. That’s how it’s been. I feel weird just inserting myself in the friend group, I guess. 

She’s okay hanging just one on one, and I like that. I haven’t been this eager to come out of my comfort zone. She’s bringing me way out of my comfort zone, and I haven’t felt like this before. She told me it’s absolutely okay if I don’t want to go, but she’d love it if I came, and she invited me to sleep over that night, which the other two will likely be there as well. She says she’d never force me onto situations that make me feel uncomfortable, and that if she ever does anything that makes me feel that way to let her know. She takes into consideration my feelings so much that I actually feel comfortable enough to do something like this. I don’t know what I want to do. 

I don’t even know if I have off work to do this. But if I do coincidentally have off, I might consider it a sign I should go. I’m really confused, but I’m leaning towards actually going… I don’t know. Also, she’s aware of all of this. I’d never keep anything from her. It’s just up to me at this point, and I don’t know.


----------



## oak (Oct 4, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Sorry to hear that your bun bun is ill. Hoping he gets better soon. Also, yeah, a bit weird of a note to be on the bottle. I mean, I get why, but dang…


Thanks Fox, I'm sure he will feel better soon. He's a fighter. They were probably obligated to put it on the bottle just for safety reasons haha


----------



## kyle on saturn (Oct 4, 2022)

ive been having insomnia and its hard for me to sleep, and when i do its hard to wake up on a good time so i wake up late


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 4, 2022)

Been sick all day with side effects from the bivalent COVID-19 booster shot.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 4, 2022)

Today wasn't a bad day itself, but I've been stressed despite my best today and now my legs are hurting which will probably keep me up for a while.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 5, 2022)

Just work and some people at work


----------



## Neb (Oct 5, 2022)

One of my friends is going through a breakup and I feel terrible despite it having nothing to do with me. I feel better than I did before, but last night I was so anxious that I couldn’t sit still. Today the critical voices in my head that sound like real people kept saying things like “they find you creepy,” and “you’re a bad friend to them.” I’ve had voices of people in my criticizing me since the bullying in high school, but they’re bothering me more than usual. I have to remind myself things like “if they found you creepy they wouldn’t talk to you,” in order to feel better. At least talking to my family about it lifted some of the weight off my shoulders.

This isn’t the first time this has happened either. In the past my friends would tell me they feel bad and not only would I feel horrendous for them, but I also had those voices saying those same negative beliefs. I wish I knew a solution to prevent this from happening.

Has anyone else here felt this way when a friend shared something sad that happened in their life?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm glad my domestic mail/customs finally decided onto releasing that package now eventually, but also the fact that I had to send in proof at least thrice that I paid the invoice (the correct invoice itself and proof the amount was deducted from my bank account) is so stupid. Like I asked for a correct invoice cause I noticed it was faulty from start. Jesus.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 5, 2022)

Why do I like putting myself throu unnecessary stress?

I FINALLY put in my final notice at work, and I gave them a month's notice so they would have some time to hire a new person, AND IF THAT PERSON ACTUALLY UNDERSTOOD ENGLISH, I could train them a bit before I leave.

But now that I'm back at work, I'm reminded how much I dislike it and kinda wished I did just put in a two weeks like a normal person, instead of a month. My only saving grace is that once my time is up, I won't be looking for a new job until January. I'm not going to put myself throu the holiday stress, untrained, and no one having time to train me because of the holiday rush, which will only stress me more.

Also I say actually understood English cause my boss has hired two people who only speak Spanish, a language she doesn't speak. At all. Call me crazy but I don't think it's very smart to hire someone that you have to rely on others to communicate to. Also, my Spanish SUCKS so I can't train them. Not like they are getting trained by the ones who can speak Spanish anyway.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 5, 2022)

i hate chemistry.. so much. i got another bad grade on a test and i already have a 83 which is a C+

on the test two of the questions didn’t even make sense. my teacher claims that a change in state of matter is a physical change when i put chemical. also that “digesting food” is a chemical change when i had put “solid dry ice turning into gas.” what the hell?! a change in state of matter is a rearrangement of molecules there for IT IS a chemical change, and for the second question either answer could work imo, the dry ice is turning into a new state. i can’t with this class anymore, i hate it. i also don’t know why we need to have a freaking test every week, these teachers jump to the next lesson too fast, i actually need time to absorb the information. i don’t even know how im in an advanced chemistry class in the first place.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 5, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Drawdler (Oct 5, 2022)

I’m stupid and I’d rather not mention my relationship anymore anyway.

What’s really upsetting me is thinking about what I miss and confusion over what’s just killing me versus what’s healthier for me to give up on. Brings to mind a little phrase: _is this it?_ There has to be more than this in life.

I used to have so much hope and wanted to do so much. It’s just meek now. I don’t know what else to run with and I’m stuck being lonely.


----------



## vixened (Oct 5, 2022)

throat hurtssss -_-


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 6, 2022)

Okay this is stupid but kinda bothering me, is it "too friendly" to address your emails with "hi there"?

According to my boss, it is too friendly. But like, isn't that the whole point of building relationships with your clients?? To be friendly with them and form good relations?? I'm confused


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2022)

oak said:


> My rabbit decided to stop eating, probably cause he started antibiotics and it gives him a tummy ache. I fed him this mushy stuff called critical care so hopefully those rabbit bowels start moving along soon. Random side note but on his bottle of antibiotics it was like "this rabbit will not longer be edible if u give them this antibiotics" and I thought it was kinda weird. Sorry son, you're no longer edible


The product is likely also sold in other countries. Rabbit meat is considered as normal as eating chicken  in some areas. e.g. I don't think I've been to a single restaurant in Malta that doesn't have it on the menu.



ali.di.magix said:


> Okay this is stupid but kinda bothering me, is it "too friendly" to address your emails with "hi there"?
> 
> According to my boss, it is too friendly. But like, isn't that the whole point of building relationships with your clients?? To be friendly with them and form good relations?? I'm confused


It is too informal for a professional email. As a general rule, you should begin professional emails with "Dear [name]". It sounds dated and pretentious but it's considered professional email etiquette.

If you or your clients work in academia or certain STEM fields, always use "Dear [title] [surname]", e.g. Dear Dr. Smith. Only ever switch to their first name or a nickname once they've signed their email with it. You might reply, "Hi Debbie" after that - but only in that email chain. Next time you email them about something new you would revert back to "Dear Dr. Smith". If these are colleagues within your immediate team or it is a small company, you'll likely find they're okay with dropping titles - but there are of course some people who will get offended when you do. It's usually easy to figure out from what you are being CC'd into what the unspoken etiquette rules are between coworkers are in your workplace.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Okay this is stupid but kinda bothering me, is it "too friendly" to address your emails with "hi there"?
> 
> According to my boss, it is too friendly. But like, isn't that the whole point of building relationships with your clients?? To be friendly with them and form good relations?? I'm confused


I'd say "hi there" might be too friendly (unless they also do it from start) but I usually write "Hi [ first name]" in mine (I don't really have contact with title-surname people and we're 'kinda' informal as long as you don't go "trolololo hey john" or something lol). I can even use "hello" in some and they don't care.

But yeah if you're a more formal place or yeah writing someone first time "Dear Jenny" or something would be more appropriate, yes. Also unless you actually are a professor or something most titles here are rather dropped.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 6, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 6, 2022)

the digital copy of my 3ds animal crossing game isn't working  i never bothered buying the digital copy and i don't know where to get a new physical copy from either if it comes to that.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 6, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Okay this is stupid but kinda bothering me, is it "too friendly" to address your emails with "hi there"?
> 
> According to my boss, it is too friendly. But like, isn't that the whole point of building relationships with your clients?? To be friendly with them and form good relations?? I'm confused


Depending on what your profession is and how well you know the people you are addressing, it can come off of as unprofessional. I'd go with Dear ___ like Chris said or Hi/Hello. I think I've started an email with one of those, but never as informal as hi/hey there.



Stella-Io said:


> Why do I like putting myself throu unnecessary stress?
> 
> I FINALLY put in my final notice at work, and I gave them a month's notice so they would have some time to hire a new person


Two weeks is the norm and a lot of people aren't even doing that anymore. Take it from someone that has seen it happen enough. You're only wasting your time if this isn't the place you want to work anymore. They're just going to use you for every day of that month and aren't going to use that time effectively to find a replacement.

I've given a few places two weeks and even given them people who showed interest and were very qualified for the job. They just screwed around until the last second and on one instance forgot that it was my final week. It's not worth the headache. Unless this company has management that has their act together or treats you well, it's only going to get worst because they know you're leaving and will try to pile more crap on you. I'd only stay if you don't want to burn bridges, but if this job has nothing to do with your future career, it's not worth the headaches.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 7, 2022)

Spoiler: Politics



good god why did bat**** crazy Danielle Smith have to win the UCP leadership race. There's way too many months between now and the next election for her to finish the job Kenney started and fully destroy Alberta.

e: It's also really ****ed up that 42k people can get the worst possible premier into power for a province with millions of people. I hate this government.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 7, 2022)

A very close friend of mine had a massive heart attack and is now in a coma.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 8, 2022)

Just got upped to a permanent Mon-Thur 12hr shift week with no management feedback whatsoever... Ouch.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> A very close friend of mine had a massive heart attack and is now in a coma.


Wow... ;___; I'm very very sorry and praying they will make it out of it  
-

Also what bothers me is US electronical VAT when you buy like, digital stuff for games. I usually support an MMORPG I play yearly cause you get cool stuff and like playing it. But this digital VAT when using debit card and the fact you don't get it with PayPal irks me, a lot.


----------



## Drawdler (Oct 8, 2022)

Kind of hating myself right now



Spoiler



Wish I could just listen to someone be enthusiastic and ramble about something they love. I feel so lonely, and acquaintances said there’s not much to say really. Do people not want others to listen to them and just to share their love for things they care about, with people they’re friends with? This acquaintance said they’d rather go somewhere else to talk about a specific subject, and it sinks in this is why I never really fit in. I prefer sharing things regardless of what they are with the people I like, because I thought they were my friends and I’d think close friends would simply be happy seeing what their friends like, but it’s apparent now that none of them feel as intensely about it. I used to feel that way. So, I suppose I am just left with acquaintances. This kind of friendship feels more like that, aquaintanceship, than having friends.

What am I supposed to say when I’ve really tried putting myself out there before and tried introducing people to new things and tried asking questions and I just never feel connected to people and I feel so bored. I don’t know what to do anymore. I’ve tried changing myself so many times, but I’m never happy. Over the years I’ve fallen more to this, given up more and I even have a couple of dead conversations which I’m aware are my own fault rn. When I think of picking them up or being enthused again I just remember how all of this has gone on. “Never give up” can pull you out of things sometimes if you take it at face value but on the other hand TRYING takes energy I don’t want to be throwing into a void or at people who don’t care that much, so I guess I’m doomed to feel lonely if when I try people don’t notice, and when I give up it won’t change this.

I feel like I’m just not supposed to exist because at every single turn I’m met with dissatisfaction and disappointment. And it seems like I’m always wrong, I would be open to change, but EVEN AFTER I change and after I’ve tried changing so many times it’s never been enough. THAT makes me hate myself. Maybe I don’t even hate myself. In concept. I think I’m a decent person, I know I try, and I do my best to enjoy things and do things I love. But, I hate that I have to be me and see life with this lens, so lonely. Some people who came to knew me said they admired me or that I had beautoful ideas about life. The problem is nobody really embraces them, so it feels like pity. I feel like I’d be better alone than with people who make me feel lonely and this sucks. But. It’s also sad to enjoy my own company so much more and not feel connected to anyone. Is it morally wrong? No. But it sucks going through it.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 8, 2022)

rail strikes.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 8, 2022)

eh, just really disappointed in myself for not keeping up with the daily drawing October challenge this year. And my sleep schedule is outta whack.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 8, 2022)

Woke up with a strong headache eating at my right temple. Going to hit the water and chill for a bit.


----------



## koalapoofs (Oct 8, 2022)

Emolga59 said:


> My 2ds Charger.


Ugh this. I don't even know where to find a 3ds charger anymore that isn't overpriced.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2022)

There’s a really cool breeze and I’m cold. I wish it was later in the day so it would warm up.


----------



## Drawdler (Oct 8, 2022)

I have a weird unfair/unreasonable feeling that I don’t “deserve” to be bi or maybe even romantically/sexually inclined at all because I’m really thinking and I’m not seriously crushing on anyone from characters to celebrities. I should be excited to see some of them. I also have some dysphoria tonight. Less than before, at least that’s progress.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 8, 2022)

Chris said:


> Snip





Alienfish said:


> Snip





TheDuke55 said:


> Snip


Thanks for your input guys. I have poor social skills so I realize I cross the line sometimes, and my boss is a control freak so I never know if he's being reasonable or not  Or conversely, if I'm being reasonable lol.

It's a bit different in my industry since I'm in construction/contracting, and we're very casual between each other, but I have to remember to be a bit more formal with external clients/suppliers.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 9, 2022)

Not a problem anymore


----------



## Neb (Oct 9, 2022)

I need to quit obsessively checking social media. It’s made me feel like garbage for days. Keeping my phone in another room might help…


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-


Yeah, that’s a tough one. I’m not sure how Pinterest even works, but typically with social media platforms you can search a person’s name and they’ll pop up — granted, it’s not a fake name, weird punctuation or something. It wouldn’t be out of the ordinary to find someone this way, but I think it’s different with Pinterest unless she has a real name attached to it. 

In this situation I would have asked her if she had any social media accounts and just obtained the link that way. I’d hate to come off as creepy, so I wouldn’t just message someone out of the blue on an account that can’t be connected to someone’s real name, unless it was given to me. As like you said, how would you have found it?

Anyway, hope it’s not as awkward for you and it goes well.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 9, 2022)

i wish my friends would stop making fun of my speech impediment


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2022)

Niantic sneakily raising PoGo in-game coins prices for Sweden and a number of other regions and countries. Like.. come on I doubt you are doing that bad and raising prices just because everything else is inflated wtf.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2022



moonbyu said:


> i wish my friends would stop making fun of my speech impediment


Ugh.. this absolutely sucks. I have some articulation problems with some languages/words and people just need to stop


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 9, 2022)

i seem to have a reading issue lately. I can't ever get it right when reading the first time. I keep miss understanding. Guess its what I get for having a disability.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2022)

moonbyu said:


> i wish my friends would stop making fun of my speech impediment


Have you told them this? Some people think that because they're your friends that they can get away with things, not realising that they're actually hurtful. It's always worth addressing if it's making you feel bad. 

My girlfriend's solution to this one is to raise it before the other person can. On our first date she asked me to get her a pint of the Caribbean Rum Cask—_it's the letter R she has difficulty with_—then immediately commented on her pronunciation before I had even clocked it.


----------



## Neb (Oct 9, 2022)

I think someone’s hacking my social media accounts. I opened Tumblr the other day and it said my account didn’t exist. After reinstalling the app twice I got it to work. Then I opened Instagram just a minute ago and it said my friend blocked me. I logged out and then logged in and now it says they’re still following me. What a way to scare someone twice.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 9, 2022)

i go back to my volunteering job tomorrow after being away for at least two months. even though the guy i was friends with is going to meet me at the door and take me to get my vest and boots, i'm still bricking it; it's partly why i've been putting off returning recently. the work was already starting to take its toll when i left, and i'm worried i'm not going to be up to it tomorrow (it's manual labor; a fair bit of lifting) because i feel like my fatigue issues have only worsened recently. (and the work gets a little monotonous, which is a nightmare to me.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 9, 2022)

so I'm gonna be on hiatus indefinitely. if there's a Halloween event I will pop in occasionally to participate, but I've got way too much to deal with rn and socializing really isn't helping. if any of my friends want to chat you can DM me here or message me on Discord :>

also may or may not be breaking off w my SO and it really sucks


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also may or may not be breaking off w my SO and it really sucks


I'm really sorry to hear that. I think you said somewhere that this was your first relationship? If you want to talk about it, I'm happy to listen. I've 16yrs dating experience under my belt (all genders) and 6yrs advising young people on relationships and sexual health.


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> snip


hope things get better for you soon, friend. i’m always here if you need/want to talk.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> - snip -



Sorry to hear you're going through some tough times, friendo.  If you ever need to talk about anything, my VMs and DMs are open.  We will miss you while you're gone.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 9, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> . -snip-


Hi Croc thank you so much for responding and for the warm wishes 
I was originally going to write you a different response but then I just went and checked Pinterest again and she responded, she instantly recognizes me and doesn't seem concerned about how I have her Pinterest account for whatever reason probably like you said it's because she has her real first and surname(and the first letter of her middle name) attached to her account and I can just search up her name and it brings me her account so maybe that's why 
I'm so happy she's not mad I have her account or randomly messaged her and now I can stay in contact with her


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 9, 2022)

Chris said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. I think you said somewhere that this was your first relationship? If you want to talk about it, I'm happy to listen. I've 16yrs dating experience under my belt (all genders) and 6yrs advising young people on relationships and sexual health.


to be honest there are so many parts to this equation and it's pretty complicated (which is a big reason why I'm so overwhelmed), I've talked to my mom and a friend abt it quite a bit so I don't feel like I really need to get anything off my chest. I really appreciate the gesture though


----------



## Beanz (Oct 9, 2022)

not looking forward about going to school tomorrow especially because i must attend my least favorite class, chemistry. i dislike the teacher tbh but i hate the subject in general. im also not looking forward to math, it’s such a boring class and im missing like 5 years worth of the fundamentals so i don’t understand a thing.


----------



## Neb (Oct 9, 2022)

I also keep getting recommendations on YouTube for edgy videos like “I’m too ugly to get a girlfriend.” Why am I getting this garbage? All I watch are videos on languages, video games, books, psychology, and geography. Does anyone else get terrible recommendations on videos that have nothing to do with what you watch?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 9, 2022)

Another crap day at work :// maybe I really do need a new job


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2022)

Neb said:


> I also keep getting recommendations on YouTube for edgy videos like “I’m too ugly to get a girlfriend.” Why am I getting this garbage? All I watch are videos on languages, video games, books, psychology, and geography. Does anyone else get terrible recommendations on videos that have nothing to do with what you watch?


They'll either be targeting what they've assumed your age group and gender to fall under, or it may be linked to your interest in psychology.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 10, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Wow... ;___; I'm very very sorry and praying they will make it out of it



Thank you. Unfortunately, he did pass away.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 10, 2022)

Spoiler: TW EMETOPHOBIA



I feel like I'm going to throw up for no good reason. My stomach is not feeling good.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately, he did pass away.


WHOA omg ;_; I'm even more sorry, that must be so hard


----------



## Beanz (Oct 10, 2022)

i was complaining about this yesterday but i hate how i have three classes that all involve math. i literally do not understand a thing that is going on, i have a tutor but nothing really sticks because i am missing a lot of the fundamentals. i can probably only do up to early 6th grade math, im not even joking, this is because i have never really applied myself to math and because i have zero attention skills. i don’t know where to even begin catching up.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i was complaining about this yesterday but i hate how i have three classes that all involve math. i literally do not understand a thing that is going on, i have a tutor but nothing really sticks because i am missing a lot of the fundamentals. i can probably only do up to early 6th grade math, im not even joking, this is because i have never really applied myself to math and because i have zero attention skills. i don’t know where to even begin catching up.


Ask your teacher to advise you on a specific area or some exercises to start with. Teachers are often happy to help students who are keen to start applying themselves and improve.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 10, 2022)

starting to wonder if i even really cross my girlfriend's mind anymore


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 10, 2022)

my phone broke again and even though my parents are the best people ever i still feel like i failed them 
been having a rough time mentally, and i got a pretty icky cold so i decided to skip school today which is nice but i'm still so stressed and sick. i hate getting sick but it happens to me so often because i have a weaker immune system than most with my long haul covid. 
i just need a hug and a break from life. sleeping it off isn't fixing my problems like it used to.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2022)

Spoiler



Someone I’m not really close with and also gets on my nerves sometimes… his mom is really sick and not doing well. I feel bad for his mom, I really do. Well his apartment burned down and now they’re both staying in a hotel (that’s being paid for). I feel bad that I don’t feel as bad as others do. He lost some of his stuff. And it’s bothering me that I’m not even remotely as concerned as others. Maybe it’s because we aren’t close? Do I wish we were? I don’t know.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 10, 2022)

I’ve damaged my company Ute coming out of my driveway this morning  At least I have a genuine reason to be in a crappy mood other than my own self loathing


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Post


Hope things get better and work out for you. Taking time off to heal is always good. I know that I'm not as well known as most of the others here, but feel free to PM me if you need someone to talk to.



daringred_ said:


> Post


Not that it's my place, but if you feel this way you should try to address it in some way. There's not much of any relation if this is the case. I wouldn't even consider them a friend if you're not even an afterthought to them.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2022)

My knee is in agony. No clue what I've done to it. No swelling, so been lying down for the past ~4hrs hours with a hot water bottle on the affected area while I play the PS5. Sleeping is going to be a challenge tonight.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 10, 2022)

Family already getting whipped up about the holidays  it is still the beginning of October... 
I just... Would rather do other things. 
Is it bad that I'd rather not go visit family? 
I don't have anything to say, and they complain I don't participate in conversing but my interests are boring or pointless to them or I say something that upsets others. especially when they bring up a topic that they themselves don't like. I have to sit there for hours waiting for stuff to end basically because if I bring something to do, it is seen as rude and I get that but... If I don't stay for hours and hours that is also considered a problem yet I don't understand why 2-3 hours isn't enough visiting time. Especially when you are just sitting there. I just... Can't wait till Feb when holidays are done and a chunk of birthday demands are done too.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2022)

That girl that was playing mind games with me came into work today to visit and basically ignored me, although we did make eye contact twice. I guess that means it’s over? Maybe it’s a blessing. She’s not very mature.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2022)

Chris said:


> Sleeping is going to be a challenge tonight.



I was wrong. That was the best sleep I've had in years. I'm usually up at least twice in the night because I'm old tiny bladder.






Downside I hate sleeping this late because I'm most productive before noon.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 11, 2022)

*edit:* was a quick vent, all good.


----------



## Shadow18 (Oct 11, 2022)

What’s bothering me is I accidentally picked up a skirt in animal crossing new leaf and I play as a boy and I already saved so it’s too late without restarting my whole game and selling my entire catalog which I don’t want to do because everything else in my catalog I like. Is there any way to remove or save edit or something individual items so that I don’t have that skirt in my catalog anymore? I don’t have a computer but if it works on MacBook maybe I could borrow a friend’s if there’s a way to manually delete the skirt from my catalog…


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 11, 2022)

i feel violently ill out of nowhere. this keeps happening, and i don't know if it's stress-related or something else, but as someone with emetophobia, it's god awful, and all i end up doing is crying lmao. i just slept for, like, 10 hours (although it was a super restless night), so i'm not tired enough to try and sleep it off, painkillers never seem to work, and neither does eating/drinking. idk what's wrong with me, i was perfectly fine until yesterday evening, and then all of a sudden i was horribly nauseous with a headache, vertigo and stomach pain, and it's carried over into today. (i can't remember if i took my meds yesterday, since i napped right after work, so i thought it might be that, but i did take today's a few hours ago, and i still feel like crap, so idk.) i can't even stand up out of bed without feeling like i'm going to be sick, let alone get to my desk and work on today's prompt. i hate this. how am i supposed to go to work tomorrow-


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i feel violently ill out of nowhere. this keeps happening, and i don't know if it's stress-related or something else, but as someone with emetophobia, it's god awful, and all i end up doing is crying lmao. i just slept for, like, 10 hours (although it was a super restless night), so i'm not tired enough to try and sleep it off, painkillers never seem to work, and neither does eating/drinking. idk what's wrong with me, i was perfectly fine until yesterday evening, and then all of a sudden i was horribly nauseous with a headache, vertigo and stomach pain, and it's carried over into today. (i can't remember if i took my meds yesterday, since i napped right after work, so i thought it might be that, but i did take today's a few hours ago, and i still feel like crap, so idk.) i can't even stand up out of bed without feeling like i'm going to be sick, let alone get to my desk and work on today's prompt. i hate this. how am i supposed to go to work tomorrow-


You might have just been unlucky enough to pick up a 24/48hr bug. One plagued my friendship group after a house party last weekend. Make sure to keep eating and drinking, even if you don't feel like it - hunger and dehydration will make you feel worse. Antacids, ginger tea, and peppermint tea are all great for tackling nausea.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 11, 2022)

yesterday i discovered what i believe to be is a dead pixel on my computer and im a little mad because i have only had it since june and i have tried to keep it pristine. apparently it’s a manufacturing issue but my brother says that dead pixels could spread, i was going to take it to the store so they could look at it but my dad said to cancel the appointment because it’s probably just a tiny defect in the screen. 

also i lost my chemistry homework by accident


----------



## Shadow18 (Oct 11, 2022)

Has anyone else accidentally picked up an item that they have in their catalog and they still kept their game? Like if you’re a boy and you accidentally picked up a skirt, etc.?


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2022)

I have a terrible headache. I'm streaming in an hour and a half, so I think I'm going to lie down for a little bit and hope it passes.  



Shadow18 said:


> Has anyone else accidentally picked up an item that they have in their catalog and they still kept their game? Like if you’re a boy and you accidentally picked up a skirt, etc.?


Most people try to 100% their catalogue, so they buy all items regardless of gender association. Just discard the item if it bothers you. Restarting your entire game over it sounds a bit extreme.


----------



## Shadow18 (Oct 11, 2022)

That does make me feel a bit better. It does make sense since I’m trying to get as much stuff for my catalog as possible. Thanks for responding.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 11, 2022)

Shadow18 said:


> Has anyone else accidentally picked up an item that they have in their catalog and they still kept their game? Like if you’re a boy and you accidentally picked up a skirt, etc.?


I pick up loads of random items in-game that I don't particularly like and still kept my game. I go "Oh, okay." and go about with my day. I don't think I've heard of anyone having a specific item be a deal-breaker in AC. it's not like anyone can see our catalogs anyway, plus even if they did I think people would understand we can get random items from popping balloons, shaking trees, or gifts from villagers.


----------



## Shadow18 (Oct 11, 2022)

Thanks so much for responding! The truth is I have a bit of OCD and I guess it bothered me, but knowing other people keep their catalogs and just go about their day makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 11, 2022)

My household literally JUST got over having Covid brought home and now it’s been brought home again, this time from school, not work. I seriously can’t feel like that again.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2022)

In regards to cataloguing in New Leaf, I litearlly bought everything for the medals and asked everyone and their parents for region-locked items. I disliked most skirts as well so unless I needed for fashion check I threw them away. I only hoarded un-orderables or stuff I liked.
-

Also wish they could hand out mail properly here ugh.


----------



## Shadow18 (Oct 11, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> In regards to cataloguing in New Leaf, I litearlly bought everything for the medals and asked everyone and their parents for region-locked items. I disliked most skirts as well so unless I needed for fashion check I threw them away. I only hoarded un-orderables or stuff I liked.
> -
> 
> Also wish they could hand out mail properly here ugh.



Thanks for responding! Now that I know that other people pick up items all the time that are for the opposite gender or whatever items they don’t like, I feel a lot better. I really appreciate everyone’s insight on this subject!


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> My household literally JUST got over having Covid brought home and now it’s been brought home again, this time from school, not work. I seriously can’t feel like that again.


Oh god, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you're all managing okay - especially your little one with his health issues.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 11, 2022)

Chris said:


> Oh god, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you're all managing okay - especially your little one with his health issues.


Thank you, Chris, that means a lot. I’m already having breathlessness, a sore throat, tiredness, and I feel it in my chest. Little man has been sneezing and coughing and had an elevated temp yesterday.  Just hoping we can skate by with more mild symptoms this time around, since we’re so close to our last infection period.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 11, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> My household literally JUST got over having Covid brought home and now it’s been brought home again, this time from school, not work. I seriously can’t feel like that again.


I hope that you all feel better soon. While scary as this is, I have faith that you will do a wonderful job nursing your family and yourself back to health.


What's making my day horrible today is a surprise medical bill that I got in the mail. I really wish that this information was available back in August when I first booked the appointment.


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 11, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> My household literally JUST got over having Covid brought home and now it’s been brought home again, this time from school, not work. I seriously can’t feel like that again.


sending (covid friendly) hugs over there, hope you guys are recovering okay. this virus is the worst! on the plus side, maybe after this you'll have super antibodies and be immune to everything like a superhero or something


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 11, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> sending (covid friendly) hugs over there, hope you guys are recovering okay. this virus is the worst! on the plus side, maybe after this you'll have super antibodies and be immune to everything like a superhero or something


Thank you! Haha, that would be awesome, I’ll take super antibodies! And yes, this virus is the worst indeed


----------



## smug villager (Oct 11, 2022)

Roaches! German roaches! Our neighbors at the apartment brought them in, now they're everywhere. Waiting for the exterminator atm.


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 11, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Thank you! Haha, that would be awesome, I’ll take super antibodies! And yes, this virus is the worst indeed


supermom, super nice, and super antibodies! you'll basically be a triple threat


----------



## Shadow18 (Oct 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2022)

Why am I still awake at 4am?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 12, 2022)

I really need to stop stressing over the small stuff that I know will work out fine


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm not sure I can bring up a current chess cheating scandal here, as it involves an adult product delivering morse code.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 12, 2022)

i log onto instagram and apparently im suspended AGAIN, last time there was just a pop up that went away but now they want my email and phone number but instagram won’t text/call me to give me my confirmation code. this time i actually read to notice and they don’t give a reason why i was suspended. you could at least tell me why, i was trying to see if i could email instagram the other time this happened and there’s no support email. if you have a platform this big, there is absolutely no excuse to not have customer service. meta is ridiculous.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 12, 2022)

I woke up not wanting to go to work today. No reason really other than I don't like work/I just want my final notice to be up.

A coworker called out yesterday but I have to wonder if she's going to quit. Guess time will tell. Then we'll be even MORE short staffed in my department


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 12, 2022)

guy at work was playing his own music when i arrived, and i had to work right next to him. normally wouldn't be an issue, but he likes genres i can't stand, and i couldn't focus or think because my mind just kept going back to how much i didn't like it. ended up having to leave the warehouse, and one of the bosses ultimately had them turn the radio on instead; now i feel kind of bad because apparently the guy is also autistic like me. i didn't need to have my preferred music on if it bothered him, just his off. unfortunately, i think headphones are a big no-no, and even if they weren't, mine are wired anyway. he basically disappeared after they put the radio on, so now i'm worried he's mad at me.

another work woe. went to have my break, and the room was filled with the teenagers they teach. they're the loud and obnoxious type, which really overloads me and triggers my anxiety. i ended up not eating any of my lunch and just going back to work because it was Too uncomfortable. my co-worker pointed out that they're allowed to be in there, and fine, but as a company that actively takes in a lot of neurodivergent volunteers, separate break rooms or at least making sure break times between completely different groups of people don't clash feels pretty obvious. (also their teacher was in there practically encouraging them to get fake ids and share how to, um-)


----------



## VernalLapin (Oct 12, 2022)

*yoink* rant gone sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2022)

Pikmin Bloom, here's why:

Using like 3+ years old geotag data. 

RNG determining what you get but some are impossible unless you live in the "correct" country. Like fat chance I will ever get weather, we don't exactly get extreme weather here and rain/wind etc. only doesn't count lol.

Mail ones being impossible unless you find a standalone mail hub  since we don't have post offices anymore.

Why did I start it


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2022)

My dad refuses to take me to vote because I want to vote for a different candidate. He says he’s not taking me if we cancel each other out. And for the record, I _want_ to vote for the democratic nominee because the other dude is way too extreme on abortion. I normally vote third party anyway 99% of the time. #petty**** so I may delete later.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 12, 2022)

Seriously, how are people falling for this? ;-;
I did a URL scan of the link in the email on a site and the site provided me this picture, I blocked out the name/ domain because I care too much for the safety of others.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 12, 2022)

Spoiler: Long



So uhh, long story short my home life isn't the greatest. (don't feel comfortable sharing details, if you want to know pm me ig) About a year ago I realized it isn't normal, and my mental state has been in a downward spiral since. (and no I don't have access to help unless my friends count) I poured my heart out to one of my really close friends through email, and one of the things I told this person was they can tell people as long as a) I know the person, b), my parents don't find out, and c) they don't treat me differently because of it. So the person told their parents, no big deal, right? They know me pretty well. Well, turns out I forgot the parents are friends with mine, and when we went to set up something to hang out, the parents didn't respond at all. Maybe I'm overthinking it, but for whatever reason I feel like it's my fault for giving close friend the permission to tell a very small group of people.



Also feel like I'm just a big burden and everything happening in my life going on is my fault.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 12, 2022)

thinking about college makes me want to EXPLODE


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2022)

I wish it didn’t bother me so much when certain people don’t like me. I know I don’t need external validation.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 12, 2022)

Beanz said:


> -snip-


Yeah I don't know anything about Instagram but that sounds like they shouldn't even have their business if they are gonna act that crappy to their users
Reminds me of when Pinterest banned me and shut down my account for only 4 hours because I was allegedly "spamming" 
then emailed me apologizing for the inconvenience and that my account is back up and I can use it again
I'm almost certain it was a trigger happy spam prevention bot that banned me


----------



## Beanz (Oct 12, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 12, 2022)

I feel like I can't enjoy my favorite month this year. I'm trying though.


Spoiler: venting



It also bothers me that people expect or ask me if I'm going to do such and such when they know I don't work anymore because of limitations. If I can't stand for hours at a time without issues that last for a few days afterwards, then I am not going to volunteer to do that. If I can't lift heavy things cuz of bleeding problems then I'm not going to lift heavy things above my head. Or if I can't reach something, then I'm not going to magically reach it just because you want me to. I have to use things like step stools and if that makes things too slow to your liking, or too cluttery then idk what to tell you. If I have to move things one at a time to avoid dropping and damaging stuff and that's too slow, again idk what to tell you. Or if I can't remember simple things, idk why you would think I would be helpful in a team effort thing. More often than not people get frustrated with me, so why put myself in that? I mean I bring 2 dishes of food ready to eat when I do go to events at this place, is that not enough help? 

Why are things just not enough for people in general unless in am dealing with pain and damage?
Just cuz I'm at home doesn't mean I don't keep busy or that I'm lazy. It is impossible to be bored. There is always all kinds of stuff to do, whether those things are considered fun or not. I keep busy at a pace that is healthy for me.
 And even if I was idle or lazy, why would you care? You aren't my parent and I'm not a child and we don't live together  like why in the world would it matter to you at all?? 

I just wish people would just leave me alone on stuff. I shouldn't have to explain things and even if I do, I get brushed off as a lie or over exaggerating. I'm glad we already decided to back off of those event things for the rest of the year cuz of inflation because this is just irritating. Maybe they didn't mean anything by it, or they just don't put two and two together for some reason, but honestly I'm just tired of it repeating in my life and all the experiences I've had attached to those moments.

 I'd be a great hermit honestly..

And I'm dreading the holidays and fam stuff today too which isn't helping. Though my phone has been quiet today, it was blowing up yesterday interfering in stuff I was doing ( like YouTube, listening to the news or music while doing stuff, trying to text other people, trying to sleep) and I can't turn my phone off because a neighbor just had major surgery and may need my help with something, so I'm just stuck with it. It is one of those group messages which I despise and have asked multiple times not to be put in them but you know, they just don't understand how irritating they are because they think it isn't a big deal... Or that stuff in them is helpful or funny and it simply isn't, But I use my phone to help me focus and to reduce anxiety and over stimulation. But even if I turn the notification sounds off, the thing still pauses my videos or music Everytime.

These groups randomly kick back up even a year later and I have no way of removing myself from them from what I can tell. Sometimes more than one group blows up at a time and they have the same people in them . I really wish that feature of removing yourself was present because it drives me insane.

Anywho, answers are being wanted now for something that isn't happening until the end of next month. I mean I am glad planning is early, but why demanding answers now?? Why not just set a date and let people get back to you when it's the end of October? We all know that group message isn't going to be forgotten. So many stupid pointless stuff is talked about in those groups. And no one can manage typing a message without hitting enter after every 5 words or after every emoji face.
Ugh 
There for a while someone was sending a dull joke everyday and everyday you'd have million messages of emoji faces and 'haha' going back and forth and dear reader, if you are still here, don't dare think the haha and emoji faces were one message alone. I'm glad it finally died.. but I still "fear" it will come back to life when Thanksgiving hits and Christmas hits and also new Year's Day.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 12, 2022)

Tried putting in the password for my tablet and the screen froze. I've tried restarting but the thing won't even load, and even after multiple hours the screen's still frozen. I think I might've broken it somehow. ; ;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 13, 2022)

My boss won't let me finish early before our Christmas shutdown. We close on the 23rd of December, and I ideally want to go back home before then so that a. If my flights get cancelled/delayed then I have a few days buffer and b. I can get Christmas shopping done in time because shopping is crap here and I don't want to fill my suitcase with gifts. I don't know if my boss or my boss's boss are sympathetic enough to give me more time off


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2022)

Why is one person’s unnecessary comment ruining my whole night? I don’t even like the person (and he’s not particularly fond of me either), but it’s bothering me for some reason.


----------



## Neb (Oct 13, 2022)

That friend that I mentioned the other day has been treating me very differently ever since they broke up with their partner. They quit reacting to my messages with hearts and they quit liking all of my social media posts. I know it’s just because they’re sad over the breakup, but I’m paranoid they don’t like me anymore…


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2022)

Neb said:


> That friend that I mentioned the other day has been treating me very differently ever since they broke up with their partner. They quit reacting to my messages with hearts and they quit liking all of my social media posts. I know it’s just because they’re sad over the breakup, but I’m paranoid they don’t like me anymore…


People are often more wary of coming across as available or mistakenly giving the impression that they're interested when they're single. It won't mean that they like you any less.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 13, 2022)

faintly worried about my cat. she's 13-ish and in good health, from what i can tell, except for one thing. a few weeks ago, she took a tumble from my desk, and when anyone touched a specific place on either of her hips she would hiss/meow. i gave her some unused pain medicine i had from one of her last vet visits, and it seemed to help. i didn't think she'd broken anything because she was still walking, running, jumping and playing just fine. after a few weeks, it seems to be hurting her again? sometimes when she gets up in a weird way, she meows/hisses like she's in pain, but i have no idea what might be causing it. maybe she has a specific fracture or something that means she's otherwise perfectly mobile unless she twists around in a certain way, i'm not sure. i can't afford to take her to the vet right now though >< if it's still going on when i get paid soon, i definitely will though.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2022)

People at work who handles meetings need to sort out who gets invited and when. Like unless I'm actually supposed to be there stop inviting me for reals, I have better things to do lol and I can always read the notes. Wrong kind of "inclusion", buds.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 13, 2022)

I just remembered I have a solo competition in two weeks that I've barely practiced for, and everyone is expecting me to do really well. And school is just... something that's for sure.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 13, 2022)

Spoiler



There was a guy with a gun in my town who robbed a bank (or tried to, I'm not sure which) and my old elementary school had a lockdown because of it. I don't think anyone got hurt and I wasn't even there when it happened, but it's just scary to think about I guess...


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2022)

The DHL site is down, so I’m unable to authorize no signature delivery. It’s been down for a whole week. I don’t know what to do.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 13, 2022)

Never work as a poll worker if you have bad memory retention like me. I just came back from training, and I’m already stressing about making a mistake on election day.

I wonder if I can really handle this. It would be nice if I could.


----------



## Drawdler (Oct 13, 2022)

Wound up in a complete depression kinda mood nothing has really been helping thinking about it. Cant muster any feelings. Also i badly bruised my leg just because i bumped into my bed (i bruise easily on my legs so im used to/cant feel but its bigger this time)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm really enjoying The Wheel of Time series so far but one problem I've noticed, at least w/ the editions of books I have, is there's the occasional grammar problem. Typos and whatnot. It's not a huge deal cause I can usually work out in my head what's supposed to be there but it is noticeable.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 14, 2022)

These freaking engineering designers man…doing my head in. Next time I’m doing a job and see that there’s a crap tonne of missing information I’m going to flag it up super early so that they don’t change the design on us when we’ve already got 20m of pipe and manholes in the ground


----------



## -Lumi- (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm exhausted I just want to stay home and sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2022)

My mom's plants catching white flies again (and some weird grey bug) so she really needs to throw em away.. :/


----------



## oak (Oct 14, 2022)

I missed a uterus pill at the beginning of the week and now my uterus is aching. My period has been shut off for years and now missing a pill has given it a chance to fight back. Stay down uterus, u wild animal


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 14, 2022)

Robbie Coltrane, the actor who played Rubeus Hagrid in Harry Potter, is dead. Why does 2022 have to take so many good people?


----------



## vinnie (Oct 14, 2022)

Lost my glasses in the ocean. Being blind for the whole week ahead is gonna be great.


----------



## xara (Oct 14, 2022)

feeling very anxious. had an argument with my mother about an hour ago, and i just sent her an email telling her how i feel. i’m never able to get across what i want to say verbally, and she never seems to hear me that way, so figured i’d give writing a try. i wrote a lot of things that i’d never have the courage or ability to say to her face (nothing offensive) so i am... very anxious. i’ve never been this open with her and i’m terrified of her reaction. please wish me luck lol.


----------



## Neb (Oct 14, 2022)

An essay I thought was due on Sunday is actually due today. The rubric doesn't mention how long the essay should be and there's not enough time to ask my professor. He doesn't accept late submissions either. I'm screwed. All I can do is guess it's the same length as the previous assignments and hope my grade turns out okay.. I'm honestly tempted to drop the class because my workload is still too much to handle.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 14, 2022)

Someone nearly t-boned me on the driver's side this morning, so I thought I'd get myself a treat at a coffee place and they didn't make it right.  Honestly shook me up so much I abandoned all my errands for the day and I've just been sitting in a blanket cocoon all afternoon/evening.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2022)

I hate when people don’t like you for no reason at all. You can tell when someone dislikes you and they’re just trying to be cordial because they have to be. I did absolutely nothing to said person so it does bother me. Why do I care so much what another person thinks of me when there are people more worth my time? I think we’d get along but he doesn’t want to give me the time of day, so whatever.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> - snip -



I don't know if this is the case or not because I don't know your situation, but people will generally make assumptions or judgments about you based on how you act, how you speak, or even your public interests without having ever gotten to know you in the first place.  People also sometimes have hidden motives or they're just toxic idiots, so they instantly dislike/avoid you because of it.

I find these people to be incredibly annoying and they are just another problem with society, so I ignore them and focus on the people that actually do care about me.  It's easier said than done, but I've been happier in the long run because of it.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> -snip-


It’s likely that because for the longest time I’ve felt that this person just feels some type of way about me but is only being cordial because he’s at work and is a manager. Good for him for being professional, but I know deep down he’s just tolerating me at most.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 15, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I hate when people don’t like you for no reason at all. You can tell when someone dislikes you and they’re just trying to be cordial because they have to be. I did absolutely nothing to said person so it does bother me. Why do I care so much what another person thinks of me when there are people more worth my time? I think we’d get along but he doesn’t want to give me the time of day, so whatever.





Croconaw said:


> It’s likely that because for the longest time I’ve felt that this person just feels some type of way about me but is only being cordial because he’s at work and is a manager. Good for him for being professional, but I know deep down he’s just tolerating me at most.


That's basically how I feel about me and my boss  I try my best to get to know him and be nice. But as Midoriya said, people make assumptions before they even try to get to know you. In my case, my boss makes extreme assumptions and doesn't change his mind once they're set in place. Same as you though, he's cordial but deep down I know he's just tolerating me.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 15, 2022)

Man, the T-storm came back and there’s a leak in my room


----------



## azurill (Oct 15, 2022)

This week has just been bad.
We found out my mom has cancer. Now fighting with her insurance to get the CT scans. So now it has to be pushed back a week.
Found out last night when I got home from work that my friend passed away. Just in shock he is gone. I talked to him at the beginning of the week. I miss you my friend.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 15, 2022)

Went on a site earlier that converts videos into MP3 files but it seemed pretty shady, I kept getting messages that "my android was in danger" and every time I tapped on something I'd get redirected to pages that say I won a million dollars or something. I managed to do what I wanted to do successfully, but now I'm scared that I have malware on my tablet.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 16, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> -snip-


You should get a virus scanner or some kind of computer security to see if you can look for harmful things on your tablet that might have been put on there against your will, it might even be able to get rid of it _if_ there is something bad, I don't know anything good for mobile devices though, your tablet may have a build in one?
I really hope it didn't do anything bad


----------



## vixened (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm tired of being invalidated when I say Its loud, (I have sensory issues for context) it's always "You were able to handle it when you were younger." or "it's not loud."


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2022)

I have a bruise on my leg the size of my fist (maybe a bit smaller) from falling at work a few days ago, lol. Nobody noticed thankfully and I just got right up and continued working. It’s not strangely colored or anything (just the normal light brown) and I can still walk normally so everything seems to be okay. Just ugly, so thankfully I wear pants year-round. 

Also, my package isn’t coming until Tuesday and I wish it were here already, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2022)

"local only" raids in pogo. yeah local play is like non-existing where i live lol


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 16, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Went on a site earlier that converts videos into MP3 files but it seemed pretty shady, I kept getting messages that "my android was in danger" and every time I tapped on something I'd get redirected to pages that say I won a million dollars or something. I managed to do what I wanted to do successfully, but now I'm scared that I have malware on my tablet.


I always download my favorite miku videos and music but you would not believe HOW SHADY SO MANY OF THOSE WEBSITES ARE. Even my antivirus hates them. I thought one worked but it only worked for like a month before it started opening adult videos in another tab so I realized I just screen record now


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I always download my favorite miku videos and music but you would not believe HOW SHADY SO MANY OF THOSE WEBSITES ARE. Even my antivirus hates them. I thought one worked but it only worked for like a month before it started opening adult videos in another tab so I realized I just screen record now


Yeah loads of them are very shady, especially if you try doing whole playlists or several at once. I suggest try getting a better anti-virus if you can and stick to single files-ones.

Also the fact Shein is allowed as a company in this day and age is beyond my brain.


----------



## Stil (Oct 16, 2022)

Xfinity being a piece of **** and won't stop charging my bank account even though I cancelled my service 3 months ago.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 16, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> You should get a virus scanner or some kind of computer security to see if you can look for harmful things on your tablet that might have been put on there against your will, it might even be able to get rid of it _if_ there is something bad, I don't know anything good for mobile devices though, your tablet may have a build in one?
> I really hope it didn't do anything bad


Thanks. To be honest I'm not sure how malware and anti-virus works on mobile (or in general), but I'll figure something out. At the moment my tablet seems fine and works just as well as the other day, but you never know. I told my brother about it and he said I was fine, and he's pretty smart about that kind of stuff so I'll take his word for it.


Mr_Keroppi said:


> I always download my favorite miku videos and music but you would not believe HOW SHADY SO MANY OF THOSE WEBSITES ARE. Even my antivirus hates them. I thought one worked but it only worked for like a month before it started opening adult videos in another tab so I realized I just screen record now


Adult videos?? Oh no, that's _really_ bad.  Usually I keep away from shady sites like the one I used, but I wanted to download certain video game OSTs which I could not find anywhere else. (I couldn't even find Bubblegum K.K.! Can you believe it?) There's probably more secure sites that do the same job of converting stuff to MP3 files, but I haven't checked yet so I'm not sure. (Although from what you said, by the looks of it a lot of them are probably not very secure.)


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 16, 2022)

i feel like i don't have any ambition tbh.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 16, 2022)

My best friend drove drunk the other night and then lied to me about it. - I called her out on it before she left work, when she spilled a drink all over the place. And she told me "I don't need a lecture from you." Then she needed to stop at our coworkers house to pick up this other girl who needed a ride somewhere else, and I said "Be safe and let me know when you get home." - Long story short, when she got home that night she sent me a video of her crawling around on the floor talking to her cat, saying "Am I home safe? Huh? Am I home safe?" (almost mocking me for caring)...and I was not amused.

Fast forward to the next day at work (last night)...I told her I really wasn't happy about the previous night, and that I was worried about her. All she said was "I'm sorry to make you worry." Then...right at the end of the night, someone said "Hey, what happened to my mailbox last night?" And everyone started laughing. (Apparently she ran over my coworkers mailbox when she went to pick up this girl). I confronted her about it, and she said "I don't need to tell you everything that happens in my life". We had a big argument in the parking lot and she went home. Then I went back inside and yelled at everyone for laughing. I mean...things got really heated. Almost ended up in a brawl. But, the situation was not funny to me. I mean...I was shaking. I still don't know how to deal with what I am feeling. And I might not have a job anymore (I probably do...but I honestly don't want to work with those people now).


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2022)

I realized one of the prongs on my heating pad broke, so I guess I can’t use it anymore. It’s probably a fire hazard now or something. It’s not that important because I use it for cramps during “that time” but it sure sucks it broke.


----------



## vinnie (Oct 16, 2022)

I went home today from the beach, and on the way back, I saw a post on Instagram that someone made of a shark they caught at the beach I was at. At first, I was just like, "oh ok, that's a little alarming," then I saw it was caught two condos away from where I was staying. It makes me sick to think just yesterday my friends, family, and I was swimming right around where it was caught. A little girl came up to us last night and told us she saw a shark and that we needed to get out of the water. Honestly, I was a little skeptical because kids have big imaginations. However, we did pack up and leave anyways since it was getting dark. My brother did say he thought he felt something brush against his leg, but then again, that could've been a fish or something. I'm just happy nothing happened to us.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 16, 2022)

Feeling really tired right now and some sprinkles of self-hatred.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 16, 2022)

I have a million thoughts racing through my head, I just want to calm down and stop crying
All I wanted was to weight-lift today outside(I haven't in so long and I really need to) and I couldn't because my family needs to invade my personal space and disrespect my wishes...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2022)

this last week has been really crazy and stressful for me. I won't go into anything personal, but I basically ended up breaking it off with my SO because I realized that he was being really toxic and he was draining me constantly. I hate that it had to happen this way but I'm trying to save my sanity here. I already have enough to deal with, I don't need his toxicity too. luckily my mom and some of my friends have kept me sane this whole time (most notably @/Shellzilla_515) and I appreciate them helping me get through this week.

so for a week I've been super nervous/anxious, I haven't been sleeping well, I have almost no appetite, and I've been getting guilt-tripped by my SO bc I told him I needed alone time and he said "that's not fair to me" multiple times. I really hope this next week is better. I'm not completely coming out of my hiatus, but I may peek in once or twice a day to check out what my friends are up to here. I've missed yall.


----------



## vixened (Oct 16, 2022)

well I'm hurt, I tried to set a boundary and I got argued with. all I asked was "hey can you stop talking about this topic? I'm uncomfortable with this."


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 17, 2022)

Been pretty stressed so I'm planning to go out to dinner and everywhere is super super expensive


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 17, 2022)

idk why I let the littlest things bother me. I went to the post office to ship something internationally to my mom, and I had to fill out a lil customs form for the package, but it was super hot in there and lots of people so I was kinda rushing. I get up to the desk and she starts inputting the information and then she stops and asks me to clarify the address "is this an S?" and I said "no, it's a 5", and she says "okay" in the most judge-y tone???? It was like she was calling me an idiot for accidentally making my 5 look like an S. At least that's how it felt. Anyway social anxiety is annoying and I still have a whole other box I need to ship to my mom so yay


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 17, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> -snip-


I relate… I filled out a box wrong by accident. I accidentally swapped the return address and the shipping address. I wasn’t used to filling out boxes myself since I almost always print shipping labels, but I had to fill out the box a few times. The lady got smart and said “in the United States this is how we do it” and started explaining in a very condescending tone. It was embarrassing because there were people in line and it just made me feel dumb. Some people just shouldn’t be in customer service.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 17, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I relate… I filled out a box wrong by accident. I accidentally swapped the return address and the shipping address. I wasn’t used to filling out boxes myself since I almost always print shipping labels, but I had to fill out the box a few times. The lady got smart and said “in the United States this is how we do it” and started explaining in a very condescending tone. It was embarrassing because there were people in line and it just made me feel dumb. Some people just shouldn’t be in customer service.


Post office workers in general seem to be a bit uppity  I just try to remind myself that they likely deal with a lot of difficult people so it's probably nothing personal. Definitely gonna look in to filling out forms beforehand, apparently now they have a QR code that they can scan.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 17, 2022)

It seems like everything is complicated all the time but only certain things are allowed to be so.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2022)

love when I wake up half an hour before I'm supposed to be at work lolllllll


----------



## azurill (Oct 17, 2022)

Why is health insurance so frustrating to use. You pay into it then when you finally need to use it they denied the claim. I keep trying to get my mom her ct scan but this is the second time they denied it so maybe we can get it done next week. The place that you get them done only does this scan on Monday’s. I just wish the process was easier especially with things that are time sensitive.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> and I've been getting guilt-tripped by my SO bc I told him I needed alone time and he said "that's not fair to me" multiple times.





Spoiler



The fact that he guilt-tripped you made me even more certain you did the right thing here. Saying "it's not fair" like you took his candy bag and gave to someone else sounds like he couldn't deal with there being two partners in a relationship that need to make some compromises(Not trying to belittle anyone, but just to make an example that is not really a good thing to say...). I really wish the best for your recovery and I'm very sorry you had to deal with that toxicity. Everyone need alone time more or less, and you deserve the best


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 17, 2022)

new guy started in the warehouse near the end of my shift. i don't know if he's a volunteer like me or being paid, but i don't particularly care considering that he casually, and loudly, used the f slur as an insult, and the guy training him said _nothing_. fat L to the people who say homophobia is dead and that nobody uses those words in a derogatory way anymore.


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> new guy started in the warehouse near the end of my shift. i don't know if he's a volunteer like me or being paid, but i don't particularly care considering that he casually, and loudly, used the f slur as an insult, and the guy training him said _nothing_. fat L to the people who say homophobia is dead and that nobody uses those words in a derogatory way anymore.


You should report this behaviour if you haven't already.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 17, 2022)

Chris said:


> You should report this behaviour if you haven't already.


i might, but the guy he said it to is actually a senior-ish staff member, so his lack of a reaction doesn't fill me with confidence rip. if the person i usually get along with isn't back on wednesday though, i might approach sam about it; especially if the guy is in again. i'm still surprised he said it with his whole chest tbh.


----------



## oak (Oct 17, 2022)

Going to appointments complaints


Spoiler



Man I know healthcare workers are overworked but why are they so dang rude everytime I come to a clinic. Every single appointment I've ever had, including before covid, the front desk workers are so mean they make me scared lmao. I was talking to the receptionist about paperwork and she rolled her eyes at me over and over again and I started to panic and she was asking me questions and I couldn't think of answers cause I knew she was annoyed. Then she told me to come back when I have an appointment instead of just questions and I told her my appointment was in a half an hour, I just showed up early to check on some paperwork.. She ended up saying "sorry" real quick at the end when I was going to sit in the waiting room. I think she saw the anxiety in my face.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 17, 2022)

graham norton, a gay man, was bullied off of twitter because jkr can't keep her transphobic mouth shut and effectively sent her hate mob after him simply because he said, "talk to trans people/experts, not me". wish someone would make _her _account disappear.


----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2022)

my allergies are so bad right now.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 17, 2022)

Spoiler



I just want ONE normal day. One day where I'm not told how I'm making my mom depressed (by literally doing nothing wrong) or getting yelled at and lied to by my parents. One day where the people in my classes (along with my brother) actually pull their weight and stop making me do everything for them because I have a hard time saying no. One day where people learn to keep their mouth shut and stop making offensive comments. One day where it can just be good, and I don't have to worry about being perfect or watch everything I say or do. I'm tired of it. At this point, I'm just counting down the days till I graduate high school and I can leave this all behind. 

And liking cartoons is not a bad thing! I wish the room didn't turn dead silent every time I make an Amphibia or TOH reference.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 17, 2022)

starting to get _really_ annoyed with three's awful service. i know it's not necessarily the fault of the people running the online chat, but for god's sake. september 28th, some guy tells me a refund has been issued. i wait two weeks, since that's the maximum their website claims it takes. nothing. i speak to some woman; she tells me to wait 48 hours. still nothing. what is _actually_ the problem?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2022)

had another chat w my SO, I mean my ex, this evening. long story short he's still being ridiculous and acting foolish. he refuses to seek professional help, and I told him if he doesn't then our relationship will never work again. I just can't handle all his problems and emotions, on top of all the bs I put up with anyways. if he wants to get mad bc I'm putting my own sanity first then that's his problem. 

and if he doesn't stop trying to put me on a guilt trip then I dare say I might not even talk to him for a while. the last thing I need in my life rn is more toxicity. he's really getting on my nerves and I'm not gonna take it lightly if he continues.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 17, 2022)

Spoiler



Well, I've officially reached a new low. There isn't enough time in a day to get everything done that I have to do, and I'm having less and less energy to do those things each day. What the **** did I do to deserve this?


----------



## Neb (Oct 17, 2022)

One of my friends called me at 4 a.m. without warning and sent an aggressive message saying “pog, go off” when I declined. I then apologized and told them I needed to sleep. They then replied with “I’m not mad. Go sleep.” I tried rescheduling today only to be told they have a “study date” at the time time I suggested. I asked for an alternative and heard nothing back. This is the same person who ghosted me for days because I asked if they wanted to play a video game with me. Do they only want to hang out when they want to? 

I might have a terrible sleep schedule, but I don’t want to be called at ridiculous times of the day unless it’s urgent.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 18, 2022)

Feeling stressed out at the moment. I have a lot to learn. It feels like I'm back in college.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 18, 2022)

Spoiler: useless ramblings



I bought chicken mushroom today and apparently it had bones... I thought chicken mushrooms were supposed to be boneless : (

Also I hate my duty schedule because it feels unfair. They put me for the weekend shift in the final schedule when I initially wasn't decked there. People who were supposed to be on weekend sched get a free pass at changing their schedule because of non-emergencies, but when I said "My family is coming over to visit me for the weekend,", they went "Oh I hope you can find someone who can switch for you <3" like? I wasn't even the one who was initially decked for the weekend and I have proof, and the people who got removed off the weekend sched didn't have good enough reasons for it as far as I know. If I find them going out on a party/outing on Saturday while I'm stuck covering their shift, I'm going to be so angry. I'm an understanding person and I rarely ask for favors, and the _one time_ I ask for a favor I immediately get shut down. I'm thankful my family is understanding, but I'm still annoyed.


----------



## xara (Oct 18, 2022)

i haven’t even been awake for an hour yet and my day’s already off to a terrible start. i’m going back to bed.


----------



## vinnie (Oct 18, 2022)

Someone very close to me is leaving. I've known him since 8th grade. I'm really going to miss him, and it's very upsetting to me. I really hope he changes his mind.

Edit: He's leaving Thursday.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2022)

Think I'm coming down w/ a cold.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2022)

stupid co-workers, lol


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 18, 2022)

Spoiler: issues.



at this point, i feel that i need to stop having aspirations for the future because it seems that when i do, i come to the extremely harsh realization that it probably wouldn't even work out or that it simply just cant be done because of my disability. and it really hurts.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 18, 2022)

Just a bad day on memory. It isn't that way all the time. Just, often I guess...


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 18, 2022)

Really wish the people in my classes would stop treating me like I'm a human version of google.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 18, 2022)

why is clay sculpting so hard lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 18, 2022)

Got into an argument with my parents earlier that lasted two hours. Even though it happened hours ago I still feel like ****.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2022)

Self-loathing...as usual. :,(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2022)

is it weird that I'm getting tired of reading about anime stuff in my news feed? like I keep seeing articles about MHA and DragonBall and I'm like  I honestly feel bad bc I'm sure they're good, I think it's bc my ex talked abt it constantly and now I associate it with him so I don't like to hear about it.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 19, 2022)

I quit my job of 6 or 7 years, because I couldn't handle all the stuff with the aforementioned friend who drove drunk the other night. Basically told my boss that I needed to remove myself entirely from the situation for my own clarity. I've been too close to her for too long (we have a history of being romantically involved)...there is so much more to it than that, but the short end of the story is that she is spiraling, and I will go right along with her if I'm close to it. - This might sound like I'm abandoning her in her time of need, but she has been pushing me away for a solid month anyway (probably closer to a month and a half). - I told her I quit, and told her why, and she actually said "I wonder if you really did quit or not." (As if to suggest that I was only lying to get a reaction or something). It has been so hard with her. It really pains me deeply.

She really was/is my best friend. We went from doing everything together, to her constantly telling me that she needed space, which I tried to give her. (If she is dating someone, I don't mind...I always tried to communicate clearly with her)...but she is at a point where it feels like I barely matter to her anymore, and I don't understand this at all. But I won't be party to it any longer (even if being out of work is going to be very difficult for me)...I will manage. - It just wasn't working with her ignoring me outside of work and then acting like we were still close when she would see me at work. It left me feeling gaslit and used. And other people were noticing this as well. The entire situation was getting too bizarre to continue.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2022)

The manager I don’t get along with is talking very loudly to one of his coworker friends. He’s _going_ to order Chinese food with his group of friends on Friday. I’m friends with one of his friends and he clearly feels some type of way about me. He blatantly said to his friend that he’d rather her work with him because they’re friends. I’m trying to be cordial with him and even tried to be friends at one point but he doesn’t want to give me the time of day, or at least it seems that way. I can’t “be friends” with him if he doesn’t want to be cordial with me. It bothers me because he seems to want to talk with everyone else, but I’m here to work. I do my job. There’s a reason I’m getting 40+ hours a week ONLY washing dishes. I worked hard to get to this position. When I first started, I was told I couldn’t get full-time as a dish. Now, that same person is giving me 40+ hours. 

I don’t know why he feels this way about me. I don’t know if I’m jumping to conclusions. I just feel that he doesn’t like me as a person, and it sucks when I care about what other people think of me.


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2022)

just fell and twisted my ankle in public.  i hate everything


----------



## Dim (Oct 19, 2022)

I’m so tired of getting sick over and over again.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 19, 2022)

Super tired. Today I studied and tried to organize my closet and wardrobe and I’m still not even done. I envy the people that clean as stress relief.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 19, 2022)

I've spent how-many-hours (I think it was 2 or 3) and I'm still stuck on my math work. I could've done other homework or play video games or literally anything else of importance, but I decided to waste my time on math that I don't even understand, and only to not finish it after all. I'll have to ask my teacher for help tomorrow, because my dumb *** doesn't know how to do parallel and perpendicular lines.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 19, 2022)

It's waaayyyy too hot outside to exercise or lift, I just really want to weight-lift again already
trying to fix my sleep schedule/time management is going great again, woke up at 12 in the afternoon, I intended to go outside for an hour or less but I have zero internal clock so I stayed out too long, it's 6PM by the time I finish my schoolwork...
so much for being such a productive person


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 20, 2022)

sooooo my dad tested positive for covid. again. 
and bc he tends to be really unhygienic and unsanitary I would not be surprised if my mom and I ended up getting it as well. which really sucks bc then I'll prob have to miss work and then I'll be losing money.

it's funny how both times we have had covid here it's been because of my dad and never me or my mom


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 20, 2022)

this government. _just call a general election_, jesus christ.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2022)

Spoiler: Depression getting to me



All these problems keep piling up and one of the biggest ones is the lack of money. Another one is my dad has to go back to the hospital. I hate living like this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 20, 2022)

so I learned the hard way that the power supply and AV cable for a Model 2 Genesis _do not_ in fact work with the Model 1 Genesis. so i was over here all excited for my Model 1 to get here, and it finally gets here and i cant even play it bc I don't have the right cords 

I went ahead and ordered the cords I need but they won't be here for prob 4-5 days. luckily I don't have to buy another controller, that would be ridiculous lol.

also mad that the Model 1 Genesis power supply will work on a SNES, but the SNES power supply will not work on the Model 1 Genesis. that's some bs 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022

also an update on my covid situation, my mom and I are both negative so I'm gonna tell my dad he needs to either stay outside in the garage or he needs to quarantine in his room until he is asymptomatic. I really don't want my mom getting it again, last time she had covid it turned into pneumonia and it permanently messed up her lungs and ability to breathe. if my dad actually genuinely cares about us he will do what I ask.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 20, 2022)

Why don’t uteruses come with an off switch?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 20, 2022)

Spoiler: Major spoilers for Miitopia



So when you beat The Darkest Lord and The Great Sage gives you an option of what to do with The Dark Curse, what you pick actually impacts your game?? I didn't know that, so I picked "break the curse" at random. Had I picked "save him" instead, I could've been able to unlock the Tower of Dread/Despair in the New Lumos area. Now I can't beat the game 100%. :,) I'm seriously considering restarting my save file and going through the whole main story again (even though I spent over 50 hours on the game already), just so I can pick the other option. Ughh.



Gamer woes aside, I had a bad day at school and I was pissed off all day. I'd love to relax but I have so much schoolwork to do 'cause my dumb *** likes to procrastinate.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 20, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> . -snip-





Spoiler



Okay I don't play Miitopia and I'm genuinely not interested in it but seriously, what the hell? It does that? Why would anyone make a game like that especially since younger players play Miitopia too and they are even less likely to understand the consequences of how a simple action in a game that seemly seems random but it changes everything basically.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-





Spoiler



Yeah I agree, it's pretty stupid. I did a bit more research and turns out I don't have to delete my save file after all - I can just fight the Darker Lord again and choose the "save him" option when it appears. But still, not everyone who plays the game will know about this and might end up deleting their own save file. I honestly don't even know why Nintendo did this in the first place, I think you should be able to save The Dark Curse automatically so you don't have to go through all that trouble.


----------



## Plume (Oct 20, 2022)

I can't stop procrastinatinggg and the cold weather isn't helping

also I hate how I stew over social interactions, I wish I didn't second guess myself and could act more natural around strangers


----------



## Beanz (Oct 20, 2022)

instagram deleted my art account after i asked them to review their decision.. they made me upload an picture of myself to verify if i was a real person or not and they deemed it "unsatisfactory." luckily i have all my art saved in a folder on my computer so I didn't lose much but i'm still sad because i had that account for a year. i just wish that there were actual people i could contact about this and i wish Instagram could give me a reason why i was suspended.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 20, 2022)

lot of work stuff getting to me lately


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 20, 2022)

Why is is so hard to find a fabric storage box  with these measurements?! It's either not tall enough to hide anything, too tall, or too long.

Length: 12 "
Width: 9 "
Height: 12 "

I really hate IKEA right now.


----------



## Neb (Oct 21, 2022)

I think I got food poisoning from grocery store deli macaroni salad again. Ugh I feel like garbage…


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2022)

I can hear fireworks. Guy Fawkes is over two weeks away still.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2022)

okay but like why the actual hell is my anxiety so bad. I don't have anything to be anxious about and I took my meds today. and I can't think of anything to do that could take my attention away from my anxiety and potentially make it stop. I just have to be all jittery I guess


----------



## -Lumi- (Oct 21, 2022)

I would like to only work part time but still afford a fun thriving life thank u


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2022)

i need to get away from my dad so badly. his mere presence emanates a toxicity that my tolerance for is wearing thin.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 21, 2022)

massive imposter syndrome


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2022)

The manager at work that I’ve been posting about started to finally treat me like a human being. He’s been cordial because he has to be, but he is actually talking to me now and even gave me some candy to try. I don’t know why he’s all of a sudden coming around, but I’m 1000% skeptical and confused. I know I should trust more people and not everyone has bad intentions. It’s just that this was a sudden shift and it caught me off guard.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 21, 2022)

Thrifting or diy is hard. 



Spoiler



I was thinking of getting my nephew a toy organizer for Christmas. However, I can’t find any that costs below $60 dollars and is painted dark brown.

 Today, I found someone selling their organizer for $30. Not a bad price, however, I would have to purchase additional plastic bins because some are missing, and paint. I checked online and cant find any brown furniture paint for less than $20. Might as well buy a new toy organizer at this point.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2022)

Shawna said:


> Why don’t uteruses come with an off switch?


Yeah or just menopause should come earlier, like it's not really good to have kids at 50 but ookay body


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 22, 2022)

just my family being unsympathetic as usual, mostly my mom. saying i don't deserve sympathy (not that i asked for any) about my sore lower back/upper butt, because i'm the one who scratched it (ignoring the fact that it's partly an unconscious self-harm thing) and then criticizing my attempts to prevent myself from doing that by applying cream and bandaging the area, citing the old wives' tale about how wounds need to be aired out. (they actually heal better with moisture, and having a barrier between the cuts/sores and my nails will lower the risk of infection since i'm less likely to scratch/pick them.)


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 22, 2022)

body image issues are really getting me down :/
i also keep thinking about my future and it scares me ngl


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 22, 2022)

My controls aren't working again anymore in this particular program again. I did the same thing I did yesterday to fix it and it does nothing today. So annoyed honestly (I'll get over it though). Hopefully it is fixed with an update cuz idk what else to do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2022)

must be nice to be able to rely on your family for a good support system. the only person I can rely on here is my mom. my dad doesn't support me, he only did when I was a child and I obeyed him all the time. my support system is family and people scattered all across the state, and even across the country/continent. I can't just go to them for support whenever I want.


----------



## Dim (Oct 22, 2022)

I’m so tired of my lazy coworkers, god I hate them so much!


----------



## Soigne (Oct 22, 2022)

LOL I am homeless as of today


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 22, 2022)

Spoiler: mentions of blood



I witnessed someone fall and hit their head on the cement. It was at a gas station. He opened the door and tripped. I had to hang around and explain to the police what happened because I was the only one who witnessed it. I’m more mortified than anything. There was so much blood on the sidewalk.

I felt bad because he was embarrassed and I didn’t think he wanted all of the bystanders watching so they made them step away. I hung around though based on the fact that I had to tell the police and the ambulance what happened.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 23, 2022)

I have the ronaaaaaa bc of my negligent dad 
so I have to miss a week of work and that's a whole paycheck I won't be getting. such is life ig


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> The manager at work that I’ve been posting about started to finally treat me like a human being. He’s been cordial because he has to be, but he is actually talking to me now and even gave me some candy to try. I don’t know why he’s all of a sudden coming around, but I’m 1000% skeptical and confused. I know I should trust more people and not everyone has bad intentions. It’s just that this was a sudden shift and it caught me off guard.


Yeah, makes a _whole lot of sense_ considering my favorite person told me she talked to him. Honestly, I had a feeling she may have said something but I didn’t want to jump to that conclusion. And for the record, I didn’t ask. She told me she talked to him after I brought up his sudden change of behavior. He was being slightly mean and stand-offish towards me.

Now I feel that how he treats me isn’t genuine. He wouldn’t be acting nice and cordial now if she hadn’t said anything.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have the ronaaaaaa bc of my negligent dad
> so I have to miss a week of work and that's a whole paycheck I won't be getting. such is life ig



That sucks.  I hope your symptoms aren't too bad and that it clears up quickly. Take care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2022)

Removed


----------



## Neb (Oct 24, 2022)

I’m worried my stalkers will tell my crush bad gossip about me. Every time someone has shown platonic or romantic interest in me in the past one of them always tells the person to cut contact. Most of my friends ignored them thankfully, but my ex listened to them. To be fair I did do some awful things in high school that I never apologized for (and didn’t realize were bad until the other day). I just wish they’d stop trying to sabotage every meaningful connection I make out of a desire for revenge.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2022)

You ever like something because it’s something you’re into and you’re enjoying it… but then someone who you don’t really get along with and is a bit rude to you likes that thing and obsessed over it half the time. Now I associate that thing with him and it’s kind of ruining the enjoyment…

It’s just me? Or does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2022)

Removed


----------



## mogyay (Oct 24, 2022)

i think i left new horizons at my parents house when i was last over  so i phoned and asked if they could find it and they couldn't, so now to participate i might have to just buy it again aaaaaaaaa this is why i should only buy digital games..


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 24, 2022)

It's raining, and I'd really like to go for a hike. I mean...I definitely could do this anyway. I would just get soaked. 

Anyway, I do enjoy rainy days....and maybe the universe knows better what I need than I do. 

I guess everything is cool. Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2022)

tfw u find a store that actually sells cardigan corgi plushies but they only ship to us/canada..well ****


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2022)

Nevermind.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2022)

I had to have something express delivered in the mail. I have it on two business days and I’d love for it to be shipped out tomorrow at the latest so I’m not paying for it to sit at a warehouse. That’s the issue with expedited shipping…


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 25, 2022)

Had the worst day…… I just want to scream


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 25, 2022)

2 weeks left to go, and I know these will be stressful


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 25, 2022)

Forgetting to do something means don't do anything anymore..ever

What I mean is, you did it yesterday and simply forgot today.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 25, 2022)

I want to sleep and rest but I have so many things I still need to do god. It’s been a bombardment of things to do for 4 days now and I haven’t had the time to just sit down.
Also, I wish I could rest the sprain on my foot but work has me running everywhere  Catch me hobbling across the hallways bcndkdkd


----------



## Aniko (Oct 25, 2022)

Bought 2 packs of Amiibo cards serie 5, and was super excited...to find just dupes.... Well there was one special card I didn't have, not even one I really wanted.   There are still 5 regular cards I don't have and plenty of special ones...why?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2022

My Japanese cheesecake souffle just collapsed.... Just like my mood.
I tried twice.


----------



## Snek (Oct 25, 2022)

1. I made a difficult decision and quick achieved NH so I can focus only on Pokémon (with a new game right around the corner) It will be another extended hiatus, despite cleaning up my island for Halloween. 

2. Because of the lack of NH, I won't be participating as much in the Halloween event. I really hope Dead Tree Wraiths win it! 

3. I'm having trouble sleeping. My insomnia only seems to be getting worse. Music doesnt calm me as much as it used to...


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 25, 2022)

Snek said:


> -snip-


Hey, I feel you on the first one, I'm in the process of speed completing my NH goals and other personal hobby goals because I need to put attention to difficult things in my life, I'd rather enjoy my hobbies but I suppose I need to make some sacrifices 
hope everything turns out well


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 25, 2022)

I've been thinking about how I'll tell people (classmates, teachers, and... my family...) about my new name - Honestly just terrified about how they'll react. What if my teachers/classmates don't respect it and call me by my dead-name anyways? What if my family gets mad at me for not liking my traditional dead-name and wanting to change it? Almost makes me wanna keep quiet, but I've already done that when I decided to go by a new name since Feb. 2022...



Spoiler: Some other stuff that's bothering me.



I feel like I keep forgetting more things by the day sometimes. Fricking crap memory.

There's about two weeks (haven't counted so I'm not even sure) left till the first term is over and I still have a ton of schoolwork and unfinished assignments to do . . . I'm freaking out.

Also my family meeting with the therapist is next Thursday. I know that it's still quite a bit away, but I'm still stressed about it.



Things have not been going well for me the past few weeks or so. I'm just so done with everything.


----------



## vinnie (Oct 25, 2022)

When something really little and insignificant happens that could cause me to get in the slightest amount of trouble, I can't stop thinking about it. Today, for instance, I was supposed to go to one of my classes, but decided not to and get a note to stay somewhere else. I forgot to get the note because my teacher needed help with something. I'm really scared I'm gonna get in trouble. I mean, obviously, it was stupid on my part to not go to class. My teacher for the class I didn't go to was out today, so she'll probably deal with it once she's back next month. I'm literally terrified of getting in trouble. Although, I finished all the work yesterday we were supposed to do throughout this week. School is stressing me out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2022)

whoever thinks that throwing food at paintings is a good idea, especially the person who decided to throw mashed potatoes at a Monet painting... I ****ing hate yall.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 26, 2022)

Something minor that's been bothering me for a while is that I really hate people calling me by my full name. It just really makes me cringe and wish I had introduced myself with a nickname at work. Ugh it's such an icky feeling but I feel like it's too late to change now


----------



## Beanz (Oct 26, 2022)

i hate how self conscious i am for literally existing at school, it’s debilitating.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> whoever thinks that throwing food at paintings is a good idea, especially the person who decided to throw mashed potatoes at a Monet painting... I ****ing hate yall.


Yeah, they are the hypocrites to be honest. Yeah, I prefer fine arts rather than woke activists doing **** for attention.
-

Also people who act miffed just because you tell them something so they don't do it again, so it doesn't get misunderstood like...bro if you're gonna act like that you(my friend) is a bad actor...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 26, 2022)

I didn't see my brother when I got off the afternoon bus. I'm guessing he fell asleep or something, but whatever the case may be I'm still worried about him. For all I know, he could've gotten kidnapped or something. Now my dad is mad at me 'cause he thinks it's my fault I didn't check if my brother was on the bus. I guess he's right about that, but it's not up to me to take care of my brother - He's old enough to do it himself. I just hope nothing bad has happened to him...


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 26, 2022)

kind of just not wanting to wake up tomorrow tbh


----------



## xara (Oct 26, 2022)

xara said:


> just fell and twisted my ankle in public.  i hate everything


update: turns out i didn’t twist my ankle, i fractured it.  it’s a tiny fracture so it’s nothing severe, but it’s still broken and now i have to wear a boot for idk how long. i’ve figured out how to walk and sleep in it at least, but this still isn’t very slay lmao.


Spoiler: my designer boot


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 26, 2022)

Work has made me tired, I don't want to do anything

Also I'm so fed up with work. I regret staying for a month instead of putting in my two weeks like a normal person. But noooo I wanted to be nice and give them time to hire a new person that I could train before I leave. Not only have they not hired a new person, another who was working there injured an injury she already had and won't be showing up to work for some time cause she has to get surgery again. So now we are even MORE short staffed than we already were, next week is going to be worse cause someone else was already going on a month long vacation and won't be there. So now we'll be down two people, which doesn't even include the other person who doesn't show up some days due to school, making it three people. I have zero patience anymore, especially for the constant ** I deal with there. I'm so sick and tired of being the reliable person only for others to walk all over me and take advantage of my kindness/hardworking-ness. The standards are hypocritical and I'm on the bad end of it. I'm expected to give give give but when I want to take, it's crickets.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 26, 2022)

Everything is going wrong and I’m having the worst day …..


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 26, 2022)

-


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 26, 2022)

My grandma got offended by a comment I made about not wanting to carry a purse, so I’m definitely not introducing her to my favorite person. Especially because we are _a lot_ closer than friends usually are. She wants to meet my grandma, but I don’t need my grandma being rude towards her. My grandma will literally say whatever’s on her mind without regards to anyone’s feelings.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2022)

so earlier I was trying to play New Horizons through OBS Studio since my switch was connected to my computer via the capture card, but I kept getting a really bad input lag and screen tearing. I eventually realized that the lag was caused by the fact that I was using a TV as a monitor and I forgot that televisions (especially newer ones) are notorious for their refresh rates. no matter what I did I could not get the lag to stop.
I brought my old monitor back in here and hooked it up to my computer, and that solved the lag issue (didn't solve the screen tearing issue but I fixed that by altering the v-sync settings in NVIDIA). so I'm glad I got that figured out, but I'm upset that I have to go back to using my old computer monitor. I was using a 32" TV and now I'm back to using a square monitor that's maybe 12". but this will have to do until I can get a bigger monitor that won't have lag issues like the TV did.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 27, 2022)

I said it before and I'll say it again, I hate this county. It's so hard to find anything that isn't staple food. Especially holiday stuff. Also, why did my eldest sibling decide that now would be a good time to buy a costume? And then when the mask is missing because it's thrifted, she bothers me because I'm an amateur sewist. Like seriously....why does this always happen?

Also, my nephew broke the spine of a board book again.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 27, 2022)

xara said:


> update: turns out i didn’t twist my ankle, i fractured it.  it’s a tiny fracture so it’s nothing severe, but it’s still broken and now i have to wear a boot for idk how long. i’ve figured out how to walk and sleep in it at least, but this still isn’t very slay lmao.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my designer boot
> ...


Oh noooo! That sucks  When I fractured my leg I slipped over in front of a CCTV camera at work, so I feel your pain  I hope the recovery goes well and you don’t have to wear a boot for too long! 

———
I’m getting a little annoyed at my parents not listening to me and my problems. My mum (and sometimes my dad) have always been my only people to talk to about how I’m feeling, and nowadays they don’t seem to be willing to listen or offer support. I guess I'm expecting too much of them.

Also I can feel that I'm getting sick again, please don't be COVID


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 27, 2022)

-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2022)

sucks i can't get that cardigan corgi plush since they only ship to us/canada...well i'll just get a buckingham palace corgi instead i guess heh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2022)

xara said:


> update: turns out i didn’t twist my ankle, i fractured it.  it’s a tiny fracture so it’s nothing severe, but it’s still broken and now i have to wear a boot for idk how long. i’ve figured out how to walk and sleep in it at least, but this still isn’t very slay lmao.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my designer boot
> ...


hope you get better soon love   


still sick and I've officially been out of work for a week and I have no clue when I'll be able to go back. it sucks bc I could reeeeally use the money right about now


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 27, 2022)

Spoiler: big relationship rant



been planning to go to a convention tomorrow since july after my girlfriend couldn't make the date. i told her she should aim to arrive here monday at the latest because i didn't want to deal with the stress of booking tickets etc. while at work and attending appointments, since stress gives me a headache and headaches make me sick, which is horrible in general but even more so as a mild emetophobe. monday passes. she doesn't come. tuesday. same thing. wednesday, which should've been the absolute _latest_. same thing. now we're at today, and she's spent all day pulling the same reasons and promises. each day, she said she would come 'later' and never actually did. last night, she said she would get an early train. she never did. two hours ago, she said she was leaving in the next twenty minutes. she's still at home and claiming she can 'still come'. by her account, taxis, buses and trains are _all _conveniently useless up north.

i understand her mother is going through chemotherapy. really, i do, and i sympathize, but she's known about this event for _months_, even before her mother was diagnosed, and she has a brother who's old enough to manage the basics of helping their mom for a few days considering that she's been doing it singlehandedly for weeks and deserves a break. but no, apparently. i feel bad for being angry, but i've given her so much lenience and numerous chances since august because of her mom's diagnosis. (she's stage one, thankfully, which is as good news as you can get if not cancer-free.) i feel like one weekend that she's known about for months shouldn't have been too big an ask, especially when i haven't seen her in two and a half years to begin with. AITA? idek anymore. our whole relationship is screwing with me big time at this point.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 27, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Also I can feel that I'm getting sick again, please don't be COVID


Just tested myself this morning before work and it is COVID  fml


----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2022)

xara said:


> update: turns out i didn’t twist my ankle, i fractured it.  it’s a tiny fracture so it’s nothing severe, but it’s still broken and now i have to wear a boot for idk how long. i’ve figured out how to walk and sleep in it at least, but this still isn’t very slay lmao.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my designer boot
> ...



Oh my gosh, I don't know why I was expecting to see an actual boot and not the cast type!  I can't believe you fractured your ankle! Hope you are feeling ok.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler: big relationship rant
> 
> 
> 
> snip


This seems to be a reoccurring issue in your relationship. It must be stressful. How far apart do you two live? (in terms of travel time)


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 27, 2022)

Chris said:


> This seems to be a reoccurring issue in your relationship. It must be stressful. How far apart do you two live? (in terms of travel time)


it is, unfortunately. she's up near liverpool, i'm down near london, so it's about three hours. i'd go and see her, but since her mom has been undergoing chemo since august, i haven't been able to because she apparently needs to semi-isolate.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> <snip>


I was expecting you to say a much larger distance, to be honest. Three hours isn't so bad, especially given how cheap you can get tickets if you book in advance. I used to date a man in Liverpool: it was 4-5hrs by train and we saw each other every other month. That was all we could afford—_we earned approx £1400 per month between us_—but if we'd had the money it would have been more frequent. Even with the pandemic and her mother's diagnosis (I'm sorry to hear about that), it sounds like she could be putting a lot more effort into your relationship. If you want to be with someone you should be making the effort to make it work - or at least that's what I believe, anyway. 

My girlfriend and I are also at risk of having to do long-distance very soon, as I may need to move to the Highlands for two years. It would be about 3hrs by train. We've already set an agreement that we spend at least one weekend together a month; two if we can manage it (and we've also talked about her potentially moving with me). The thought of only seeing her once a month already terrifies me, given we spend 4-5 nights a week together right now. I couldn't imagine not seeing her for 2+ years. I'd be an insecure wreck if we had to physically be apart for that length of time and I know the feeling is mutual.

Waffled a bit there, sorry, but I genuinely don't know how you cope with it. I know I'd be unhappy if I were in your shoes. It might be a good time to sit down and have a conversation about where the two of you are currently at in this relationship, what both of your individual needs are, and how you can work together to meet those?


----------



## JemAC (Oct 27, 2022)

Have another infection at my peg tube site despite been treated for one less then a month ago, now get to deal with pain and trying to remember to take antibiotics 4 times a day, fml


----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2022)

JemAC said:


> Have another infection at my peg tube site despite been treated for one less then a month ago, now get to deal with pain and trying to remember to take antibiotics 4 times a day, fml


That's awful Jem; I'm so sorry. I hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 27, 2022)

Chris said:


> I was expecting you to say a much larger distance, to be honest. Three hours isn't so bad, especially given how cheap you can get tickets if you book in advance. I used to date a man in Liverpool: it was 4-5hrs by train and we saw each other every other month. That was all we could afford—_we earned approx £1400 per month between us_—but if we'd had the money it would have been more frequent. Even with the pandemic and her mother's diagnosis (I'm sorry to hear about that), it sounds like she could be putting a lot more effort into your relationship. If you want to be with someone you should be making the effort to make it work - or at least that's what I believe, anyway.
> 
> My girlfriend and I are also at risk of having to do long-distance very soon, as I may need to move to the Highlands for two years. It would be about 3hrs by train. We've already set an agreement that we spend at least one weekend together a month; two if we can manage it (and we've also talked about her potentially moving with me). The thought of only seeing her once a month already terrifies me, given we spend 4-5 nights a week together right now. I couldn't imagine not seeing her for 2+ years. I'd be an insecure wreck if we had to physically be apart for that length of time and I know the feeling is mutual.
> 
> Waffled a bit there, sorry, but I genuinely don't know how you cope with it. I know I'd be unhappy if I were in your shoes. It might be a good time to sit down and have a conversation about where the two of you are currently at in this relationship, what both of your individual needs are, and how you can work together to meet those?


pre-pandemic, we were seeing each other for at least 2-3 days a month, but then that hit, and. idk what really happened after that, there have been so many failed attempts this year alone that i've sort of lost track. i think she got promoted at work (or her apprenticeship went full-time? i can't remember) and that obviously took up a lot of time, which i was fine with, but every time she would book time off, there would be something else that used it up. the reasons i can remember were mostly valid, like her gran being hospitalized a few times, and she caught covid at least twice (although there was one occasion where she just. flat out refused to come because she said she was too nervous), but it happened so often that i've reached a point where i struggle to believe what she says and then end up feeling horrible for it. 

i definitely admit that i probably could've done more, but she was earning a lot more than me (1k a month to my 150 a month of benefits post-rent) and i have autism/anxiety/travel sickness, so trains are a bit of a nightmare, and the last time i did visit her near the beginning of our relationship, i got so horribly homesick that i was up all night and had to leave the morning after i arrived rip. 

don't worry about the waffle, haha, i'm definitely guilty of it. frankly, idk how i cope with it either. (i'd probably say i'm not tbh.) we had a conversation about it all recently re: how i struggle to believe anything she says now and feel like i barely cross her mind, but it feels already forgotten after this week tbh, and i hate bringing it up with her because i feel guilty for making her feel bad. like, i'm sure this stuff is probably all happening, but it still feels so horribly convenient that after not having seen her in such a long time, i just don't know what to think. hopefully your LDR will be fine though !! honestly, once a month isn't as bad as it sounds, especially after a little bit of time; it starts to go by quicker than you expect.


----------



## vixened (Oct 27, 2022)

I keep wanting to change my art style but everytime I try, I dont like how it looks


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 27, 2022)

I'm so sick of my brother being so judgmental towards me. He can't accept the fact that I want to be referred with gender-neutral pronouns (they/them) and terms (sibling in this case), he always makes fun of my interests (he says they're too immature and childish), and today I was telling my dad (not even my brother, he was just there) about wanting to go to culinary school. What the heck is wrong with that?? He's always telling me "you should go to Jon Abbott" (or some other English college), but what if I don't want to? I have an interest in cooking and I'm sure the one I want to enroll to is English. I don't know what's up with my brother, but if he has nothing nice to say then he should shut his fricking mouth.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm so sick of my brother being so judgmental towards me. He can't accept the fact that I want to be referred with gender-neutral pronouns (they/them) and terms (sibling in this case), he always makes fun of my interests (he says they're too immature and childish), and today I was telling my dad (not even my brother, he was just there) about wanting to go to culinary school. What the heck is wrong with that?? He's always telling me "you should go to Jon Abbott" (or some other English college), but what if I don't want to? I have an interest in cooking and I'm sure the one I want to enroll to is English. I don't know what's up with my brother, but if he has nothing nice to say then he should shut his fricking mouth.


I haven’t told anyone in person my preferred pronouns. I’m a bit more open about it online. I just don’t want to confuse people in real life. However, pronouns shouldn’t be that complicated. People make a big deal out of something so simple. It’s no wonder most aren’t comfortable in real life.


----------



## vinnie (Oct 27, 2022)

I have to watch a really boring movie over again for a school project. I wish they told us to gather quotes and cite them as we were watching the movie in class for the first time.


----------



## vixened (Oct 27, 2022)

If I have to hear another big fight, I'm gonna scream


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 28, 2022)

I can't believe I got COVID. Especially at the end of the month when work is the busiest  My boss thinks he can handle everything and anything by himself so I guess everything will be fine...?


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 28, 2022)

having the roughest morning of my life. woke up from a nightmare, immediately had a horrible panic attack, managed to doze off, and then woke up again at 5am feeling _incredibly_ nauseous and shaking uncontrollably. some of the worst I've had for a hot minute. it's still here albeit not as bad; now i mostly have a headache and stomach pains instead. bleurgh.


----------



## Neb (Oct 28, 2022)

I keep hearing people saying my crush doesn’t like me. The scary part is I don’t know if they’re real or they’re my usual auditory hallucinations. I don’t actually mind them probably not liking me back. I just fear the idea of strangers on the street knowing about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 28, 2022)

The crackhead next door has been having yelling fits nightly.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2022)

I want to know if my voice sounds as bad as I think it does. I’ve had someone tell me I was a crackhead, and the only thing they went off was my voice. I don’t like my voice as it is. I just didn’t know other people had issues with it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2022)

can i just say those supposedly "climate activists" are really stupid thinking it's "cool and we're showing hypcrites" to glue themselves on fine art... noone likes you, media just gives you attention cause it generates clicks.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 28, 2022)

Holiday anxiety has been creeping up on me today. Trying to fight it off a bit longer.


Spoiler: Mini rant



I just hate how everyone and anyone, including strangers, just expect stuff out of/from you. I hate expectations without reasonability. Other people exist too. I can't do everything and be everywhere at once, not to mention it shouldn't be expected to begin with anyway. It isn't nice to expect things from other people just because you want something. You should just ask knowing an answer can go either way and accept that, not demand cuz your mad I don't read minds or jump into other's business or space and intrude, or that I say no or wait.

Where is contentment in this world?
And why does everything have to be a big ordeal? Why are things drawn out? Why can't things just be?

I honestly just wish the holidays weren't a thing. Like, I love the reason for the holidays, I just hate what people turn them into.
Maybe I'm just an antisocial grouch?
Maybe I'm just a immoral person?
I understand why some people "run away" for the holidays.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2022)

man reddit is so full off ****heads in some topics -_-


----------



## JemAC (Oct 28, 2022)

S.J. said:


> That's awful Jem; I'm so sorry. I hope it clears up quickly.



Thank you S.J., got some painkillers for it and going to work on getting some rest and keeping myself occupied with some Animal Crossing and the Halloween event


----------



## oak (Oct 28, 2022)

I got a new liscense photo taken and I look like a thumb. My double chin doesn't look so bad in the mirror but then someone takes a picture of me and my neck looks thicc as hell. I guess imma have to just rock this big ass neck


----------



## Neb (Oct 28, 2022)

I’ve been really distracted for the past few days. It makes doing my schoolwork much harder. Normally my ADHD medication helps with this, but for some reason it’s not working. Maybe going to the library to study once it reopens might help…


----------



## Dim (Oct 28, 2022)

I bought eshop cards for a long time friend’s birthday but he’s in Canada and I didn’t realize US eshop cards were region locked. 

How do I find a way around this? I just wanna surprise him with eshop money >_>


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 28, 2022)

Spoiler: why i might not thrive in life



today, i had an "interview" (it was a mock interview for class). not only did i forget i was the 5th person to go up (i sat in my seat for a good minute before i realized i was supposed to go up) but i forgot what i was supposed to say for one of the questions and sat there for a good minute with a stupid look on my face. i just realize i FORGOT MY REFERENCE TOO! i'm making it now so i can only hope my teacher will allow me to send it in. nevertheless, im just hoping that i get a good mark on this.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2022)

BPD sucks but I gotta learn not to let it define me as a person…


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 29, 2022)

Spoiler



I have run into a problem
so for many months I have been trying to plan out a dream permanent lineup for myself that actually works with dates and includes all of my favorite collectables in it
after all this time of planning, I have finally found it, I present to you




I checked the dates carefully and this is actually possible to make except it's hella expensive
it includes all of my favorite TBT collectables, it matches pretty good, it's symmetrical, it includes all my favorite colors
and I can alternate spots to include collectables I really love but couldn't fit, the popsicle can be swapped for my ice cream swirl and the moonlight egg can be swapped with my sheep plush, yule log or a mom's plush(which I don't have one of those)
it's my ultimate favorite lineup

what is the problem? The only way I can come at least somewhat close to getting this extremely expensive dream lineup was if I were to sell all my collectables in my inventory save for my food collectables, moonlight egg, sheep plush and angel wing's potion
I've been considering this for a long time but from the less then a year I've been here I've received so many generous deals and collectable gifts but I cannot find a way to make lineups with these
it feels like an extremely disrespectful gesture to anyone who has sold me collectables for great deals and/or gifted me freebies
I mean, all these users are very active, I could just message them all seeing if they are okay with it but would I come off as annoying?
Well I mean I guess all my collectables are my possessions under my ownership and I have a right to sell, trade or give them away but I just can't find the heart to do so

I don't know what to do


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 29, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-


I’d say you’re free to do whatever you’d like with the collectibles. Asking for permission if you were gifted the item is just a respect thing. You might be overthinking it. Plenty of users swap out collectibles for new ones. Just look at that kitty plush, where people are willing to trade older collectibles they were previously looking for.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 29, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’d say you’re free to do whatever you’d like with the collectibles. Asking for permission if you were gifted the item is just a respect thing. You might be overthinking it. Plenty of users swap out collectibles for new ones. Just look at that kitty plush, where people are willing to trade older collectibles they were previously looking for.


I see, so it's not generally frowned upon in the TBT community to sell or trade gifted/former wishlist collectables for new ones they really want?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 29, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I see, so it's not generally frowned upon in the TBT community to sell or trade gifted/former wishlist collectables for new ones they really want?


I’d personally say it’s alright, although I can’t speak for the general community.


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2022)

Dim said:


> I bought eshop cards for a long time friend’s birthday but he’s in Canada and I didn’t realize US eshop cards were region locked.
> 
> How do I find a way around this? I just wanna surprise him with eshop money >_>



Some retailers online let you buy the codes digitally and will send them to you in an email. I bought some just a couple weeks ago from BestBuy.ca - it takes a few hours for them to email them out to you, but it worked perfectly.

I am Canadian though, so I’m unsure if they will accept a U.S. card. Some sites might though just have to try and see. Just make sure you stick to known retailers to be on the safe side.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2022)

oak said:


> I got a new liscense photo taken and I look like a thumb. My double chin doesn't look so bad in the mirror but then someone takes a picture of me and my neck looks thicc as hell. I guess imma have to just rock this big ass neck


oof big mood, i hate license/id photos cause i always look like an GDR prisoner lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2022)

I like how the one time I need blank VHS tapes I don't have any lmaooo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2022)

this person on neopets like.. i don't mind you being ironic or joking around but if you're gonna say you don't like me at least tell me why you didn't and don't just say "lol you ranted about stupid stuff" when you can't even say what it is/was. like no one is forcing you to be there.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 29, 2022)

I hate people squatting in the laundry room. They leave their **** in the dryer for 12 hours and I cannot dry my stuff. They need to get it out.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I hate people squatting in the laundry room. They leave their **** in the dryer for 12 hours and I cannot dry my stuff. They need to get it out.


this or when they don't wash on their booked time, alternatively use their timeslot for too long like.. wtf bro


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 29, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> this or when they don't wash on their booked time, alternatively use their timeslot for too long like.. wtf bro


Yeah and if I put their stuff on top of the dryer, you already know they’re going to come barging in screaming. They’ve been in there since last night.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 29, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I hate people squatting in the laundry room. They leave their **** in the dryer for 12 hours and I cannot dry my stuff. They need to get it out.


This is me but with my flatmates  they leave their washing in the machine well after it's done, or leave it hanging out well after it's dry which leaves me with no space to wash or dry my stuff


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 29, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> This is me but with my flatmates  they leave their washing in the machine well after it's done, or leave it hanging out well after it's dry which leaves me with no space to wash or dry my stuff





Croconaw said:


> I hate people squatting in the laundry room. They leave their **** in the dryer for 12 hours and I cannot dry my stuff. They need to get it out.


Just put their stuff somewhere else. Honestly if they aren't going to respect anyone else, they don't deserve it either. Entitled idiots like that need a taste of their own medicine. I used to deal with it, but now that I'm older, I put people like that in their place more than I want to admit.


Alienfish said:


> can i just say those supposedly "climate activists" are really stupid thinking it's "cool and we're showing hypcrites" to glue themselves on fine art... noone likes you, media just gives you attention cause it generates clicks.


It just feels like a sham to make people hate activists more because of how stupid they are. It's like if I kicked down your door and messed up your stuff. And then asked 'Bro why you mad? You should be mad that the environment is dying!?1!

I can say a lot about them, but the main point is they're just idiots putting their 'energy' in the wrong form and going after the wrong people. Like if they were smart or actually legit they'd focus that energy on big oil. Not an oil painting.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 29, 2022)

Why must I do everything at work?

I had to train the new girl, who doesn't fully understand English or what I'm telling her half of the time. Me, the only person who works in the back who doesn't speak Spanish.
Earlier my boss asked me to take down the Halloween decorations. Like someone else could've have done that on top of all the other stuff I have to do every Saturday. She told me to put it in a bin without saying what bin, and the other person didn't know what bin she meant either. If I didn't get help with cleaning today then I would have been there till like 5pm when I started at 7am.
And I had to take everything out of the mini fridge, clean it out and put it in the tub over the weekend so it can de-thaw. Cause again, I'm the only person capable of doing anything back there. I don't even use the fridge, I've used it like twice in my two years being there.

Next week is going to suck so bad. It's my last week there, I have zero patience left, we're short staffed and my boss wants me to train the other person how to clean even thou he DOESN'T UNDERSTAND ENGLISH. I swear my boss is going to ask me to do a deep clean of the back area because for some reason no one else can clean the back. Everyone else who works back there is incapable of cleaning apparently. I regret staying there for a month instead of putting on my two weeks. I could use the money since I plan on being jobless for 2 months, but my god, this sucks. Life sucks. I'm ready to snap at someone I'm so over this job. Everyone else wants to take take take, I'm expected to give so much yet no one gives back to me.

Funny how NOW people wanna say thanks to me when I help out, now that I'm leaving. NOW they want to acknowledge that I'm constantly helping other people out, without even having to be asked for help, I just automatically do it. But I'm also expected to do it cause god forbid I'm not running around like a chicken with its head cut off all around the shop, hurting myself to help others. I didn't have back problems before working here. These past maybe two months or so my back has been giving me issues. But noooo, I'm young, I need to strain myself so I can help other people.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I can say a lot about them, but the main point is they're just idiots putting their 'energy' in the wrong form and going after the wrong people. Like if they were smart or actually legit they'd focus that energy on big oil. Not an oil painting.


This so much, I mean a lot of paintings do have protection glass but it's obvious they do it "lol i get 15 seconds of fame" in some clip and look like an idiot.

I think those that block roads to prevent ambulances and other rescue personnel/police etc are worse. Is it worth glueing yourself to the road while someone could die because of your "action"?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 30, 2022)

A friend of mine sent me a Halloween gift and I sent her a message of thanks yet once again she didn't bother to reply back and left my message on "seen" and continued to post photos on her Instagram account instead. As always it's nice to see where her priorities lie and and it's another reason why I no longer make the same effort I used to when it comes to our friendship. Funnily enough I actually hate keeping my distance but at the end of the day I have to protect my own self worth and happiness from her selfish actions.


----------



## Dim (Oct 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Plume (Oct 30, 2022)

I hate SSRIs.

Hate.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## CylieDanny (Oct 30, 2022)

Had my heart broken. Part of me wished I never knew, because secrets hurt... Now Im living on my own... Ive never been more sad, and honestly scared before. How can people be so selfish, and cruel... to take advantage of my trust. Or maybe I was just ignorant. I dont know what to do now.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

the £ being so damn high against my currency. like yeah i will probably get those dresses anyway but erghhhh lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 30, 2022)

I may have possibly been exposed to ringworm by a dog at my job. Boss says the dog looked like he had it, and I was in direct contact with the dog too. It can spread from animal to human by skin to skin contact also.

My boss really is desperate for a dollar, plus she already knew the dog had issues before and yet still let the dog come in after it clearly was not treated, infact it got much worse.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 30, 2022)

Although the book tape did help most of the board books keep their shape. It opened up more of the spine of the “Brown Bear Brown Bear…” book.

I’m disappointed. I tried my best to be careful. Now the book is permanently stuck in an open position. My nephew doesn’t want to touch it anymore. I hope that’ll change by tomorrow.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm so tired of not being listened to. My mum spends a lot of time talking to me about problems at home (which I really couldn't care less about as my dysfunctional family is literally unfixable, but I listen regardless), and it doesn't give me much chance to talk about anything going on in my life. I missed my first counseling session because of COVID which sucks. Hell, my parents don't even know that I'm starting counseling again and hopefully getting in with a psychologist soon as I don't even get a chance to tell them. 

Then at work I don't get a say in things. My boss is too much of a control freak to let anyone have any say in most matters. Now I'm stuck at home, and God knows whats happening with my projects I'm running. Guess I'll find out once my isolation period ends.


----------



## Neb (Oct 30, 2022)

I heard screaming for like 20 seconds while I was walking down the road and it was just two people sitting on the grass. One of them pointed their phone at me and took an unsolicited photo. I might just be paranoid, but it reminds me of when some people I went to high school with did the same thing to bait me into looking at them. Then they took the photo and uploaded it online without my consent. I really hope those people I saw on the street didn’t do the same thing…

I keep worrying that those people on the street will take that picture and send it to one of my friends claiming I was staring at them or something. It’s happened in the past.


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2022)

Woke-up at 3:30am feeling not nauseous but not quite right either. 



Stella-Io said:


> I may have possibly been exposed to ringworm by a dog at my job. Boss says the dog looked like he had it, and I was in direct contact with the dog too. It can spread from animal to human by skin to skin contact also.
> 
> My boss really is desperate for a dollar, plus she already knew the dog had issues before and yet still let the dog come in after it clearly was not treated, infact it got much worse.


Reading this makes me angry at your boss on your behalf. Putting your staff and clients at risk is not okay. 

If you don't have any open wounds then you shouldn't become infected. If you do notice rashes manifesting, an anti-fungal cream such as Clotrimazole (sold under various brand names) is effective at clearing up mild ringworm infection and can typically be purchased without a prescription.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 31, 2022)

girl at my volunteer job (who doesn't volunteer/work, i'm not _entirely _sure why she's there) essentially threatened to throw a chair at me, implied i'm a thief, deliberately tried to trigger/antagonize me and repeatedly called me rude + a bunch of other names i can't say all because i said i felt better "now that [her] music's off" after her friend asked how i was when i walked back into the break-room. i almost burst into tears after the first time she left, then did exactly that anyway after recounting the incident to my friend in the warehouse. (he was so sweet about it though, bless him.) he helped me report it to the safeguarding woman, and i ended up coming home early because the whole thing wiped me out. i realize in hindsight that my comment could've come across as mean (thanks, autism!) but i meant it in a grateful/relived way, but even if it had been snarky, i still don't think that justifies her reaction/behavior? after all, _she _was the one playing her music at full volume in the _break _room, and the only reason i didn't ask her to turn it off initially is because i _didn't _want to be mean, and based on her behavior in the past/towards others, i didn't want to risk confrontation if she deliberately turned it up more or called me a killjoy etc.

god, the real world is exhausting. i'm not the first person there to have issues with her (she just returned from a suspension for throwing a chair at someone, so the chance of her actually doing it to me was very real), but fortunately everyone else there is really sweet,


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2022)

Nerves won't settle. I'm reviewing quality control documents in attempt to bore myself into a state of calm. It's not working.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2022)

I love how just because a certain topic gets more talked about and less stigmatized, there's always an (internet) clique who sets the acceptable agenda and if you don't agree with those people you are anti/phobic/stupid etc


----------



## xara (Oct 31, 2022)

i feel invisible


----------



## Merielle (Oct 31, 2022)

just annoyed that I'm all crampy and miserable on my favorite holiday


----------



## Beanz (Oct 31, 2022)

came back to new leaf after a month for the halloween event and marshal moved.. whyyy  he was one of my best friends and he had been in my town since 2019.


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 1, 2022)

I’m having the worse day and it just keeps getting worse and worse


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 1, 2022)

Pretty much all my symptoms of COVID are gone, but I still can't taste anything  or rather, everything tastes very muted


----------



## mogyay (Nov 1, 2022)

of course when i'm off work for a week i feel like crap, it hurts just to breathe my throat is so sore


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2022)

I woke up feeling kinda okay but now I feel sick to my stomach and nauseated


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## vinnie (Nov 1, 2022)

I woke up at 7:24 and my classes start around 7:40. I live about 10 minutes from my school. A few of my things have been going missing as well. A pair of gloves I was using for my Halloween costume disappeared, even though I remember where I put them. My earbuds are gone, and my favorite pencil is gone. I may be going crazy, idk.


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 1, 2022)

November 1st needs to be a holiday 
Sincerely a very exhausted preschool teacher


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2022)

the older I get the more tempted I am to ask my doctor abt me possibly taking an ADHD medication. I can't deal w this executive dysfunction stuff anymore. I've literally been sitting here for 2 hours, wanting to eat and the record game footage, and guess what I've accomplished? nothing. because I can't get myself to get up and my perception of time is really wack so before I know it an hour has passed. I'm just tired of this.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 1, 2022)

I think I’m working too much and I miss having days off. I like the money but I barely get any time to myself. Not that I have any friends that I hang out with, so I’d basically just be chilling in my downtime. I’m working on my days off at my other job. They always ask me if I can work and I always say yes. They praise me and tell me I’m amazing. I was thinking about taking the next week off for myself and only work my first job. My dad told me if I do that, the second job might fire me or not let me come back. It makes me feel bad because I feel like I can’t do as much as he can. I’m only doing 50 hours and that’s okay, but sometimes I just want a weekend off. 
I like working full time at my first job. Sometimes my second job wears me out though and I’d just like a break sometimes.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 1, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I think I’m working too much and I miss having days off. I like the money but I barely get any time to myself. Not that I have any friends that I hang out with, so I’d basically just be chilling in my downtime. I’m working on my days off at my other job. They always ask me if I can work and I always say yes. They praise me and tell me I’m amazing. I was thinking about taking the next week off for myself and only work my first job. My dad told me if I do that, the second job might fire me or not let me come back. It makes me feel bad because I feel like I can’t do as much as he can. I’m only doing 50 hours and that’s okay, but sometimes I just want a weekend off.
> I like working full time at my first job. Sometimes my second job wears me out though and I’d just like a break sometimes.


You're only doing 50 hours? Most people do 40 or less. I wouldn't really say that that's only. I often work 40+ and this week I only have one day off. And it's been happening more and more. I totally get it. It's a pain. It doesn't matter if you just use that time to chill. Sometimes you just need to get your batteries recharged.

Let them know in advance and request off like you would with your other job. That way they can't really say anything about it. They don't even need to know why you need the time off. It's not your main job. Most places will cast you aside in a heartbeat and then cry about loyalty. At the end of the day, take care of yourself and think about what is best for you.



-Lumi- said:


> November 1st needs to be a holiday
> Sincerely a very exhausted preschool teacher


Novemberween. Where nothing is opened and if you really want a cheeseburger you gotta make it yourself.


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 1, 2022)

my body is doing odd things and i dont like it. i think i might have anemia or some other sort of iron deficiency.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2022)

So is this MRI I’m needing to get going to cost an arm, a leg, or both?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2022)

the new youtube design is so irritating lol, it was just fine the way it was


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 1, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the new youtube design is so irritating lol, it was just fine the way it was


I know, I hate all these new buttons
who asked for them? Just search what subject you wanna watch


----------



## Neb (Nov 2, 2022)

I heard a voice that said my crush doesn’t like me and it’s creepy because, once again, I have no idea if it was real or not. I don’t actually mind whether or not they do. If they do that’s great, but I’m not holding my breath either. Maybe my brain is just paranoid?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 2, 2022)

Chris said:


> Woke-up at 3:30am feeling not nauseous but not quite right either.
> 
> 
> Reading this makes me angry at your boss on your behalf. Putting your staff and clients at risk is not okay.
> ...



Yeah this isn't the first time my boss has put her employees a risk (mostly my department too), she's done it a couple of times now, which one of many reasons why I'm leaving.

So far no new rash has happened, but if one does I will definitely look into getting the cream. Thanks for responding!


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 2, 2022)

obsessed with the nhs just not sharing information apparently. waited months to be emailed about an "advanced" therapy only for them to book it as a video call (when i stated several times to my last therapist that video/phone calls aren't an option) and for it to apparently still be cbt ??? when my last therapist said it didn't seem to work for me based on how i think ??? swear to god if i've just waited like 9 months for nothing lmao-

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2022



daringred_ said:


> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo and behold, she faced no consequences. i was told by a friend (not even the safeguarding people lol) that she'd been spoken to yesterday, but i have _no idea_ what was said to her, so it doesn't reassure me in the slightest. i had a nightmare about this on monday night, and it's been giving me serious anxiety since. (including today when she showed up during my break despite me being under the impression that she wouldn't be in, so i ended up leaving early.) apparently her actions don't have consequences because she's "vulnerable" which is such a joke; i'm vulnerable too, but i don't go around screaming swear words at people and threatening them. jesus.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 2, 2022)

I had an interesting dream and I don’t know how to feel about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2022)

I swear every day I have to deal with this depression and anxiety and ADHD problems I'm closer and closer to just giving up, so tired of it all


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2022)

ughh so i've made a summoning circle but i have 0 zero good places to take an acceptable photo of the setup i will use ..welp ****.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 2, 2022)

This one cover manager at my job is driving me insane. I don’t like him and I can tell he doesn’t like me either. Thank god he’s getting borrowed by other stores from now on so he can train to be a real manager. That means he’ll only be here like once or twice a week. I don’t know why he just doesn’t like me for no reason at all. I wish I knew why, although I’m pretty sure it’s a stupid reason. I just do my job and ignore him.


----------



## Plume (Nov 2, 2022)

I had a phone interview for a position which interested me, but when they failed to call me I reached out and was told that their indeed account was taken over and the position had already been filled...? Confusing and disappointing.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 2, 2022)

The lack of communication or direction I get from working at home is just...not ideal. I need some sense of direction, but my boss always seems uninterested or too busy to deal with me  that's probably why I like one of my other coworkers who is also a manager so much, as no matter how busy or stressed he is, he'll always be there to help me out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2022)

it's been a day. there are so many things I want to do but I also really don't want to do anything, and even if I did do it I know I wouldn't enjoy it at all. there's really nothing I can do right now that would bring me any kind of joy. I feel unhappy and I don't know how to get out of it. I just want to feel okay again. feeling like I'm wasting my life away at this point.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 2, 2022)

Feeling disappointed in myself because my French isn't as good as I'd want it to be. I've been trying to learn French for almost nine years and I still feel like I haven't improved much. My dad said that I should look at the opportunity of learning a new language as a privilege rather than a chore, and I suppose he's right but it's kind of hard to see it that way - I'm living in Quebec, Canada's most French province with 85% of the population being francophones, and it feels like I _have_ to learn their language. I mean, not speaking French is technically an option, but not a viable one - Not only will I be publicly ridiculed, I may also have a harder time getting jobs if I can't speak French as well as others. I dunno, sometimes I wonder what life would be like if I lived in Ontario instead where I wouldn't have to stress about learning a new language (as much).


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 2, 2022)

Just anxious. Idk if it's cuz I'm tired, cold, or cuz I ate a couple of bowls of cereal (the only thing with sugar in it I ate today).
Also, I wish today was Friday instead of Wednesday.


----------



## amemome (Nov 2, 2022)

feeling lost. want something concrete and reliable in my life but currently subject to whims beyond my control. i also really need to get my health figured out but it is really hard to schedule stuff since my schedule is... so undefined


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 2, 2022)

i have my life together. i got straight a's last term, i'm working towards applying for scholarships, i'm excelling in my honors art class, i'm a good friend, a well known person at school, an awesome guitarist, and everything should be fine. 

but after all the hard work i put into actually enjoying my life... i'm still unhappy? it hurts so bad to know that nothing i do these days will fill what feels like an unpatchable hole in my heart. i cried so hard last night because i just felt... lonely? upset? i'm so frustrated that all my efforts into life just end up making me feel worse, and i feel selfish for not appreciating my life and the people around me. my social anxiety is starting to take over everything too. i can't have one conversation without overthinking and crying after. i hate myself.

depressive episodes are the worst.

(the good news is... my mom caught me crying and we talked about getting a therapist. i think it could really help.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2022)

I have to go to work in roughly 10 hours and I'm wide awake, hopefully my sleeping med starts working soon


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 2, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> This one cover manager at my job is driving me insane. I don’t like him and I can tell he doesn’t like me either. Thank god he’s getting borrowed by other stores from now on so he can train to be a real manager. That means he’ll only be here like once or twice a week. I don’t know why he just doesn’t like me for no reason at all. I wish I knew why, although I’m pretty sure it’s a stupid reason. I just do my job and ignore him.


I post about him a bit lately, but I think I finally understand why he hasn’t been nice to me. He was talking to someone today and was telling them about an incident between a customer and a gay worker. The customer was using slurs and being hateful towards the worker. The customer ended up being kicked out of the restaurant. But the manager went on to say he “doesn’t give a damn what you are but don’t shove it down his throat.”

Honestly, I’m still using the she/her pronouns in real life and at work but I do present very masculine. I really don’t resonate with those pronouns but that’s just easier right now at my job that I’ve been at for over a year and with my grandma around that’s very set in her ways… but without going off topic, I think the manager feels some type of way about the way I’m presenting myself despite me being afab. He’s very political and I think he’s aware that I feel off being referred to as a woman/female and with feminine pronouns. If that’s the reason, I find that very screwed up.

We used to have a worker that was very openly transgender. They are mtf. She had a deep voice but her name tag had her birth name on it which confused a lot of people. She doesn’t work there anymore but we were cool when she did. The manager didn’t seem to like her very much either. 

Whatever the reason is, I’m very well aware it shouldn’t bother me. I just felt like we could’ve been friends, but I’m not sure I want to be if this _is_ the case. Although, I’m good friends with both of his friends, but they are both cisgender woman. Strange, isn’t it?


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 2, 2022)

Took a nap a few hours ago and I still feel like . Didn’t even eat dinner, just had peanut butter on bread.


----------



## vixened (Nov 3, 2022)

I may not be able to finish my animation this week. I got invited to somewhere today, and I prostrated yesterday. I'm pretty sure I wont be home to finish it this weekend. _sigh. . ._


----------



## Neb (Nov 3, 2022)

Good lord my I got terrible service at Starbucks today.

A barista was picking something up and I asked her about the required passcode to get into the customer restroom (pretty much every Starbucks in my area had one). She not only ignored me, but told her coworker "that person just hit on me. Like, no.” I proceeded to order and she purposefully skipped the drink for my mom and got my drink completely wrong. When it was done she said “it’s done” in the most seething voice I’ve heard in weeks. Her other coworker was nice enough to share the code and made the drink that was missed. 

I almost never leave negative reviews, but this was just ridiculous. I literally just asked how to get into the restroom.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 3, 2022)

I am not a morning person, that's for sure. I have such a hard time waking up in the morning. I set my alarms for 6 AM and 6:30 AM, but I always sleep right through 'em and wake up an hour later.

Almost forgot that my family meeting with my therapist is this afternoon when I come back home from school. I'm dreading it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2022)

UK stores only shipping within UK, boo


----------



## Franny (Nov 3, 2022)

I got a sudden sharp pain in my chest. I was cleared for good heart & blood health less than a week ago so I know it's just a symptom of my anxiety, but it freaked the hell out of me, and now it's hard to relax.

Going to be one of those nights


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 3, 2022)

hate the human need for specifically human companionship, like "oh, you want friends, you want people to interact with" and then every time those friends suck or, as has been the case several times, just turn on me because cliques or w/e or harmless differences in opinion. would like this part of my brain removed asap please ty


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 3, 2022)

Never mind


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 3, 2022)

i got a 68/80 on my mock interview assignment   it was like 30% of my grade too... my midterms are gonna look horrid.


----------



## jiny (Nov 3, 2022)

college


----------



## vixened (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm tired I wanna go home


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 3, 2022)

Hooooly moly I am so unbelievable tired returning back to work. Don’t know if it’s the after effects of COVID, not being at work for like 2 weeks, or both lol. Just 2 more hours and I’ll be in bed as soon as I get home


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 3, 2022)

double post but I have to share my sadness
I'm so sad that Fate: The Winx Saga has been canceled on Netflix  it was genuinely a good series based off one of my all time favourite shows.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 4, 2022)

Didn’t get very much sleep, and now I’m losing my voice. Today’s going to be so fun.


----------



## xara (Nov 4, 2022)

i wish human interaction and leaving my home didn’t make me so ridiculously anxious. how am i supposed to live like this lol. i don’t feel normal. i feel like an outsider that isn’t supposed to exist, and it feels like everyone i meet can sense that, too. it’s why i don’t have many friends. why i’m so easily forgotten, overlooked and ignored. i exist just to take up space, and it’s exhausting. this isn’t a life. i try to be kind. i try to be good. i try to keep to myself. it is never enough. 

i am so tired lol


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 4, 2022)

i wish i was more ambitious about stuff


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2022)

I woke up like 6-7 times between 7am and now, and by the time I actually woke up not feeling tired and drained it's 12:30  I wish I could actually sleep like a normal person lol


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 4, 2022)

ulcer right near the corner of my bottom lip


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 4, 2022)

So apparently I’m sick with who knows what. I hope the sickness doesn’t last long because I have a lot of stuff to do in the coming week.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 4, 2022)

Hate it when my second sibling makes decisions by herself. Next week, my sibling and her SO were going to visit and stay in a hotel. I thought cool, I don't have to deep clean my room. My room acts as a guest room when people come over. Well, it turns out that her SO isn't coming but her friend is. As a result, they're going to stay in our house. I'm already stressed out as it is about Tuesday, now I need to add this. God, I hate next week already.


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2022)

Ravenkitty22 said:


> So apparently I’m sick with who knows what. I hope the sickness doesn’t last long because I have a lot of stuff to do in the coming week.


Congrats on the 20,000th post lol

Oh, sorry if this sounded insensitive btw I do hope you feel better.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 4, 2022)

My family is sick, again…at least it’s not with Covid this time, I suspect it to be RSV. Poor Nicholas is just awful and I’ve taken him to the Dr twice and they said there’s nothing they can do for him because he’s too young for even children’s mucinex.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2022)

public transport is the worst in the evening cause your connections almost never times so you have wait obnoxiously long for your train/bus etc. to arrive and not to mention if you need to change to another one of those at some stop ugh...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 4, 2022)

I feel like I actually have PTSD. Now I'm gonna keep it short, because I feel unwell just thinking about it, but need to get it out.
I had guinea pigs almost all my life. Got my very first one when I was 8 years old. Come 2022.. I had to puy my beloved Bijou to sleep and shortly after gave away Trixi, the one that was left. Didn't want her to stay alone and found a beautiful new home for her. Turns out she died a few days after we gave her to her new home. I guess she was just too depressed that she lost her friend. She stopped eating, eventually died. When I read that the last guinea pig of mine was gone.. it hit me hard. Now it's still somewhat fresh, but yeah.. I have no more guinea pigs. Almost 18 whole years of me having guinea pigs. Not gonna lie, they helped me through a lot of hard times. Bullying, losing all my friends, changing school, abusive boyfriend, changing country, the list goes on. They were a huge part of my life. Now just the thought of guinea pigs make me have almost a panic attack. When I go to shop for my other animals to get food, I have to try and avoid the guinea pig section. I feel like breaking down into tears, heart racing, etc. I have a mug at home that says "I just freaking love guinea pigs, ok?"... I used to drink out of it almost daily. Now I can't without nearly throwing up. Just seeing it makes my heart race. Seeing guinea pigs in a animal shop makes me tear up. Once I was driving home and suddenly had a thought in my mind about a nightmare I had long time ago of my guinea pigs. Cold sweat, vision blurry. That was scary. I am wondering if I should actually go seek therapy.. but I feel like it's such a "stupid" reason. Like what must the therapist think. "She comes because she no longer has guinea pigs, lol". I don't know.. I guess for now I just have to see how it's gonna go. It  just makes me sad. What was once "my whole life" is now something that makes me anxious just to think about..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2022)

gettin real tired of my dad making me feel bad abt things I'm not doing or haven't done.


----------



## Franny (Nov 5, 2022)

Under the weather today  still sick, tired as heck... Slept maybe 12 hours total today between night sleep and a nap. Feel like I've wasted the day already... Need a good cold remedy ASAP


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2022)

I may have to go home sooner than expected, since we’ll be moving soon apparently. Not sure where or when, but very soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2022)

here we go down the collectible hole again lol D:

mom's plush is super cute but also expensive so let's see how this goes...


----------



## Neb (Nov 6, 2022)

My voices keep telling me my crush doesn’t like me and that I’d never meet them. I don’t actually mind if my feelings are not reciprocated (which they probably aren’t). I just wish the voices would quit trying to shame me. 

I swear I have PTSD or something. I’ve had flashbacks every day for several years and I can’t walk into places with people in my age group without wanting to run away. The voices I’ve had since I was around 10 have also gotten worse over time. It’s always the same boy and girl I went to high school with. I also can’t be around people in my age group without thinking they’re gossiping about me. I got so used to being publicly shamed in school that I can’t even go anywhere without thinking every conversation people have is about me. The next time I have therapy I’ll make sure to bring the possibility up. I’m tired of living like this.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 6, 2022)

I really don't want to go to my graveyard shift. I always dread it, and it's even worse now because I'm alone so I'm afraid the higher-ups will all gang up on me and I'd have no one to be with. My schedule's also bad enough because I have to be present tomorrow morning for an orientation since I'm one of the liaisons, so basically I have to muster up some energy from 7PM - 12NN. I should also probably not do my part-time tomorrow after 12NN and reschedule another day, I swear I might faint from exhaustion ;;


----------



## Dim (Nov 6, 2022)

I’m granted an extra hour of sleep… and I wake up an hour early anyways


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2022)

There’s a video I watched. It was about “hating someone that is gay” or “hating someone that is -insert minority group here-.” It basically talks about how it’s okay that you’ve had a bad experience with someone part of a minority group or someone that is a certain thing. But their sexuality, gender, race, whatever isn’t the reason they are an ass, and it’s not okay to hate everyone in a particular group because you had one bad experience with someone of that group.

I guess it was eye opening for me, and maybe everyone should learn to be more accepting. I had a bad experience in the past with someone in a minority group, and I think that situation flipped a switch in my head. That was one of my worst panic attacks. It was 3 years ago, but still…


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 6, 2022)

Tried to create a special Tamagotchi for my baby, used hot glue for it and well.. I burned the hell out of my left thumb and my right hand. I managed to remove the glue fast enough from my thumb so I "only" have a very painful bubble, but on my right hand the glue hardened and literally took my skin off. It hurts like hell. Because getting a cold wasn't enough already for today.. T-T


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> - snip -



Exactly, this is why I'm accepting of everyone, regardless of background.  As someone who was alienated from others when I was younger because of my Aspergers, I don't want to do the same to others.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> There’s a video I watched. It was about “hating someone that is gay” or “hating someone that is -insert minority group here-.” It basically talks about how it’s okay that you’ve had a bad experience with someone part of a minority group or someone that is a certain thing. But their sexuality, gender, race, whatever isn’t the reason they are an ass, and it’s not okay to hate everyone in a particular group because you had one bad experience with someone of that group.
> 
> I guess it was eye opening for me, and maybe everyone should learn to be more accepting. I had a bad experience in the past with someone in a minority group, and I think that situation flipped a switch in my head. That was one of my worst panic attacks. It was 3 years ago, but still…


Well written. There are bad eggs in almost every group/minority/community out there, and I think what one can do is ignore those and be accepting of those that are kind to you as well.

I will also say just because someone is from a group they don't deserve special treatment committee/tip-toeing around them either and use that as an excuse to be rude to others, though (I mean the 'special snowflake and I'm blunt not rude' type, not common courtesy things like asking for pronouns or similar).


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 6, 2022)

Been waiting for like an hour and a half to get a WOF for my work vehicle. Probably should have gotten the workshop mechanics to take it in. Oh well, I won’t tell my boss where I’ve been as he’ll probably growl at me. I also really don’t fancy getting a fine for not having a valid WOF lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 6, 2022)

ahh have to go to school tomorrow 

i also have to attend a stupid meeting for a committee im apart of, idk why we have meetings every month, we don’t even do anything half the time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2022)

my tongue is like covered in sores or something, it's really sensitive and every time it touches my teeth it hurts so much 

not to mention I have canker sores in my mouth so that's funnn


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 6, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> I really don't want to go to my graveyard shift. I always dread it, and it's even worse now because I'm alone so I'm afraid the higher-ups will all gang up on me and I'd have no one to be with. My schedule's also bad enough because I have to be present tomorrow morning for an orientation since I'm one of the liaisons, so basically I have to muster up some energy from 7PM - 12NN. I should also probably not do my part-time tomorrow after 12NN and reschedule another day, I swear I might faint from exhaustion ;;


life update: I fell asleep during the orientation while my camera was on I feel so bad  sorry I unconsciously blanked out for a moment there yikes!!


----------



## Franny (Nov 6, 2022)

My anxiety over crazy heart rate stopped... Good! But now my anxiety over not being able to feel my crazy heart rate has gone mad... Now I'm freaked out that my heart rate is normal?!? Let me catch a break!!!


----------



## vixened (Nov 7, 2022)

damn twitter is a mess with the new algorithm system, my art is gonna be harder to see. man I already have a small account


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Giddy (Nov 7, 2022)

Think I need to vent a lil' about my current job, before I start to snap or something. Don't have a lot of people to talk to about or not there when I need to talk. 

Currently working in a lil' deli shop that had a more focus on Italian foods and snacks, but since the new boss started, it's more greek. She was the manager before taking the place on. 
Been working here about over a year, started in June of 2021, and out of everyone including the boss now, I've been there the longest. Which feels so crazy. 

This is also my first job, but sadly not the sort of job I want to continue working as. I'm more creative, and want to start working in a TV, or film Production. Honestly any would do, as long as I'm creating something, I'm happy. 
But because of the same tedious tasks, dealing with food and washing up all the time I'm feeling extremely low and disheartened. The constant washing up has also really affected my hands terribly, I wear gloves now but they are constantly itchy, red etc and have already tried getting cream from a doctor. 

I just feel not heard, not paid enough (I used to be paid less than minimum wage, and only gotten it up a bit more) for what I now have to do at work. 
I'm only doing part time, but feels like full time with how less time I have in the day to really be me before work starts. I can't focus on my passions beforehand because there doesn't feel like a lot of time, and having a lot more responbilities than I would've liked. 
For instance, I now usually close the shop by myself, and have to do any work that hasn't been done. Which is hard, because some of the work I need to be away from the counter, and can't leave it empty, anyone could come in, steal or worse. This year, a lot of the coworker's have left, and only told my boss the day after that they were leaving, so there's no chance to look for other workers (although my old boss used to say we didn't need anyone else, this was after two coworkers left, and he's really just dulsional). 

My shift and hours also change randomaly. So it's never the same, and then suddenly I'll be asked to come in on my off day. So, again. My free time doesnt feel safe. 
Like, just last week a coworker ditched instantly and so I had to give up my weekend that I hardly ever get anymore. I wanted to meet up with a friend I hardly see face to face but he's busy this weekend. :/ 

I've contantly looked and applied for other postitioned elsewhere, but I either don't get a word from them or been told I didn't get through to the next stage. 
I can't really just leave this job and be jobless for a bit either, cause I need to help my mum with the bills, and the last time I was getting help from the government with money, they tried making me PAY them over a thousand for something that wasn't my fault, and was also their fault. 
And I wouldn't just leave the place like the other's have done, I would give them enough time to find someone, heck even help train them. 

It's probably why trying to do any of my hobbies have been a real push, and the motivation feels long gone and I hate it. 

So far at work it's just me, my boss and her husband working there, but they all work in another job too. She sometimes brings in her toddler, so not am I also looking out for any customers, but making sure her kid doesn;t try running out the store (which she constantly does, an tries to go into the road) or hurt themsevels. 

I stress I feel from the place doesn;t go away, and my mum and friends have noticed how snappy and irritated Ive gotten recently. 

One thing that has recently annoyed me, is when I'm having to close up by myself, no one (there was that one coworker who left) tries to finish off tasks before they have to go, to make it easier for me to close shop, but when it's my boss or her husband closing by themsevels for once, they always make a point to mention to me to try and do this, and that because they're closing by themselves, like in a sad voice or somerhing, like where was that for me? Likefelt really rude to say that to me as if I wouldn't help as much as I could. They have left me with far irriating tasks to do while alone. 
Mainly the orange machine, where we make freshly squeezed orange juice. Where i have to desemble the machine, clean the fron of the machine, wash the parts and put them together; takes about 30/40 mins without being intruppted by a customer. 

Some good news though, I applied to a training scheme and applied to two of the companies, and I really, truly hope I am picked. The deadline was the 6th, so I've been juggling work, the hallween event and this for a while. 

Apologises for the long read, but it def feels like a new fresh air after writing it down.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 7, 2022)

I need one of those phone chargers where you plug a thing into a wall and you place your phone on top it and it starts charging. I don’t know what it’s called.

Edit: I got one. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2022)

So I finally settled on what phone subscriber/data plan I wanted to change to... only to realize I have to wait until this invoice's due date when the money is deducted from my bank account and status is paid... I'm so stupid lol.

Like the good guy I am I always put in my invoices for the bank to deduct on the exact due date so I don't forget to pay them when I get them  

Oh well guess I have to wait til like the 28th or whatever ugh.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 7, 2022)

Spoiler: a lot of things



i'm ill, again, and as an emetophobe, i _really _hate it. it has to be stress at this point, because nobody gets this many random bugs back-to-back. it makes me want to cry, because i just want to play games and stuff, but i can't even manage something that simple because i feel like throwing-up non-stop. i've taken some flu tablets, but they haven't kicked in yet if they even will at all.

train strikes, even though cancelled, and other things continue to keep my girlfriend and i apart. i think the constant disappointment and stress that's currently abound in our relationship is partly behind my feeling ill, but who knows.

i just want to sleep, but i'm not sleepy, only exhausted, and i don't really want to trash my sleeping schedule either. (not that it's great at the moment anyway.)

still can't get a doctor's appointment. it's been months. i want to change my meds. i want to sort out getting an autism diagnosis. i want to hear about the test i did for adhd. i want to get another blood test because this level of fatigue just doesn't feel _right _or related to my diet, and i am so sick of being completely wiped all the time. i don't even care if i need to be on medication for the rest of my life to feel awake,  just want it to stop. i want this stupid eczema to go away, but that's probably been caused by the stress too. the call queue to try and book an appointment is absurd; you never get through. when i go online, there are never face-to-face ones available, let alone for my doctor, who never even seems to be there.

the therapy company or w/e screwed up the fact that i only want face-to-face, so they cancelled the video call appointment and... put me on the wait list for face-to-face? i don't know if they slapped me at the bottom or put me at the top, considering it's _their _fault i wasn't on it to begin with, but if it's the former, i can't be asked to wait another several months over some kind of clerical error when i've already been waiting god knows how long. (even though i think cbt is a total waste of time at this point. how do you plan on changing the thought processes of a brain that doesn't even have thoughts?)


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2022)

I seriously threw out my back at work yesterday. I can hardly move


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 7, 2022)

Spoiler: hm.



the other day, i was talking to some people about what majors we wanted to go into and when i said what major i wanted to go into (early childhood studies), they kinda just.. looked at each other weirdly?? idk how to explain it but, it made me feel a bit stupid.
like yeah, i know i'm going to college instead of university first and i know i might not make a killing like an entrepreneur or a surgeon, but i really don't think that's a bad thing. i just want to live a humble life, really. i don't really care much for having a large mansion, driving around in a fancy car or buying luxury items. i just wanna live my life, is all. i just wanna live in an apartment/small house with a cute girl. is that so much to ask?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 7, 2022)

-


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 7, 2022)

The poll inspectors were supposed to remind us to show up tomorrow. I didn’t receive a call. Now I’m worried that I was either forgotten or removed from the precinct board without notice. I had some questions too. This is so frustrating.

At least I was able to confirm the polling site that I was originally assigned too.


----------



## Neb (Nov 7, 2022)

I was just in the elevator in my apartment building when a person started yelling at me and made false accusations about my political beliefs. There was false gossip about me that was made months ago, but I'm surprised it's still going around. All I did was accidently sit in the lobby during a meeting that didn't allow uninvited guests. There was no sign about it and I thought the lobby was open for all residents 24/7. I even left when they told me to. The person tonight was a complete stranger, so I just ignored them. As I got out of the elevator they yelled "yeah, go into your apartment" and called me a profane name. I thought harassing strangers because you heard false gossip was something people quit doing once they left high school? Talk about immature...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2022)

the domestic mail company here being the most useless thing ever and basically not caring about handing out mail when they should. i mean i know a lot of countries have it bad but this is over 9000 bad man.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 8, 2022)

i don’t feel very good rn bc i got the covid and flu vaccine last night.

also i just had this massive chemistry test, it was like five pages but the first two were based on simple physical and chemical change questions. hopefully that saves me because i was not good at the math part, i already have a C in that class


----------



## xara (Nov 8, 2022)

i’m at my 2nd physiotherapy appointment for my fractured ankle/foot, waiting for my physiotherapist to come see me. feeling pretty anxious tbh. she’s very sweet, i just wish i wasn’t injured and didn’t have to do this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2022)

I've been feeling excessively tired lately and I think it's bc I ran out of my bupropion and I haven't gotten it refilled bc I won't be taking it anymore soon and so there's no use paying $10 for a prescription that I'm only gonna take like 4-5 pills out of and then toss. I don't even think I have any more refills anyways. all I know is for the last 3-4 days I've literally nonstop felt like I haven't slept in 36 hours. it's almost 1pm and I could honestly go back to sleep. and it's not even like a "depression" tired like I usually am, I feel physically tired and I have no energy to do much of anything.


also gettin tired of warm weather in November, I've been getting overheated really easily bc it's november 8th and I keep expecting it to be cold outside (and it actually was pretty cold for a few weeks) but instead the high is like 67F, not to mention a few days ago the high was literally in the mid-70s


----------



## Plume (Nov 8, 2022)

"DON'T TELL ANYBODY!!" as if I want to have the same stupid conversation again with somebody else, once was bad enough


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2022)

I think this is about as much sleep as I'm getting tonight. 





Train strikes today and I have a meeting at 10am. I think the stress of it is keeping me awake.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 8, 2022)

I feel really bad because I told someone about my flatmates' dog without their permission  my flatmate is protective of his dog since she's an American bull dog, which is a highly sought after (and expensive) dog breed, which means shes more likely to get stolen. I didn't really think about that when I told someone else


----------



## vixened (Nov 8, 2022)

I changed my name back to vixenism on other places, I kinda regret changing it here.


----------



## Merielle (Nov 9, 2022)

Spoiler: politics



Cheri Beasley losing the Senate race in NC.  Disappointing but I guess I shouldn't be that surprised, the way things have been going.  Glad we were already planning to move away from here tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2022)

I've seen like one person selling Mom's Plush but I have way too little bells to even make an offer lol rip.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2022)

I left an open drink in my house by accident and now it’s going to waste. What a ****ing waste. I need to pay more attention. Or just not open drinks before I have to go somewhere. 

I have an incompetent manager working today that’s going to talk to everyone in the damn store like a human being and talk to me like a stranger. It’s weird, he likes me for my work ethic but not as a person. Typically it’s the opposite for don’t people.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 9, 2022)

It's a small bother and I'll get over it quickly (as I'm just happy to have my steamdeck working) but, amiibo isn't working  
I'm not gonna mile farm for that. There are too many things to buy with miles that didn't exist in 2020. Random villagers will have to do. 
_Too bad we can't invite villagers from the DLC part of the game to the campsite. If we actually can, Lmk cuz I haven't finished the DLC._


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 9, 2022)

I’m still mentally recovering from the disaster of being a poll worker. So much mismanagement from the Registrar of Voters department. It’s ridiculous.

Don’t ever volunteer to be a poll worker. Especially students. I know that some places have a program for student volunteers. An incompetent department will just leave you and your group hanging high and dry while they just wipe their mistakes on you.


----------



## VernalLapin (Nov 9, 2022)

Cruel and heartless comments online. And my horrible habbit of reading cruel and heartless comments online, to offend myself* on purpose*. I do it all the time and I have a hard time stopping myself from falling down the rabbit hole of toxic comment sections, even though I know I'm gonna be all angry and upset afterwards.


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 9, 2022)

ended up falling into a disgusting and icky rabbit hole on instagram and twitter. i wish i never stumbled upon it because i havent stopped thinking about it.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2022)

1am cannot become my new regular wake-up time. Why do I keep falling asleep so early?


----------



## Neb (Nov 10, 2022)

I thought I heard multiple people say it’s sad I have a crush on someone “because they’re way out of his league.” I know most people consider me ugly, but the whole expression of a “league” in dating is so shallow. It honestly sounds like something incels made up and became a mainstream idea. There are some days I wish I could get plastic surgery so I didn’t have to hear stuff like that. Of course what I heard could have just been about a different person or another auditory hallucination.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 10, 2022)

Spoiler



I came home from school today with an award because my parents’ constant pressure to have perfect grades has given me the highest GPA in the grade. My dad came in the room, pushed it aside, and asked why the house wasn’t clean. I didn’t even want it; I don’t want to be the best of the best anymore. All I’m asking for is some recognition for being the person they want me to be. 

I’m also really sick and tired of being invisible. I just found out we’re going on a nightmare family trip for Thanksgiving. Great. I get to see people I haven’t seen in a year and I’ll just end up playing around on my phone because nobody will acknowledge my existence.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2022)

I want to be able to sleep at night.



Spoiler: I hate my sleep pattern.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 10, 2022)

i've had discoid eczema on the back of my left hand for a few months now. it doesn't bother me generally, but sometimes i look at it and think, like, "wow, what a freak", and "i look diseased". it's the only eczema i have, apart from a patch on my right hip that just flared up this week, and so random. no clue what caused it, but regular cream and eczema specific cream don't seem to improve it or even make it any less red lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2022)

I really wish we could lock our own threads, lol. I know about the marketplace, but I’m talking everywhere.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 10, 2022)

My headache and the itchiness from the mosquito bites won’t go away. It’s been two and a half days now. I wonder if I have an infection.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 11, 2022)

Had my first counseling session (finally) and it was...eye opening. She read me like a book, it's kinda scary lol. Right now there's too much on my mind to actually process things though


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2022)

Chris said:


> I want to be able to sleep at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still awake and experiencing agonising leg pain.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 11, 2022)

A minor thing, but I went through the McDonald's drive through and pretty much had to do 3 point turn because one of the turns is so tight that my ute cannot make the turn. Sometimes I can make it in one shot, other times I misjudge it. But this time these two guys in the store were watching me and laughed at me...so embarrassing lol


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 11, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 11, 2022)

the urge to commission a fic for £50 vs. being normal and responsible..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2022)

Father's Day  

also i want more coffee but zzz


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2022)

All routes out of town are flooded. I'm stranded here. Another night separate from my partner.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 11, 2022)

Kevin Conroy passed away from cancer.

This one hurts.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2022)

I wish people would stop inserting themselves into conversations where they have no place. It’s like, two people talking or a problem is already solved… then the person continues it a day later or joins the drama afterwards. Just mind your own business.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 11, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I wish people would stop inserting themselves into conversations where they have no place. It’s like, two people talking or a problem is already solved… then the person continues it a day later or joins the drama afterwards. Just mind your own business.



One of the reasons I left my job, tbh. - Got a lot worse after the pandemic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2022)

I could really go for an iced coffee but I also know I should be trying to save my money so I guess it'll have to wait


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 11, 2022)

I got attacked by a domestic dog while I was doing a letter drop to notify residents of a water shutdown  I really hope it wasn’t infected with anything…


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2022)

The nerves in my head are really getting to me. It’s not as bad as it used to be, but even just touching my head in certain spots hurts…

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022



ali.di.magix said:


> I got attacked by a domestic dog while I was doing a letter drop to notify residents of a water shutdown  I really hope it wasn’t infected with anything…


Omg! Hope you’re ok!?


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 11, 2022)

i feel like i'm too co-dependent


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 11, 2022)

honeyaura said:


> Omg! Hope you’re ok!?


Yeah I’m fine! Just a few bite marks and scratches behind my leg. I didn’t provoke it at all, just tried to walk away while it was barking at me. Then it started biting into my leg


----------



## xara (Nov 11, 2022)

Spoiler: screams



i can’t wait for this year to be over. between losing both kittens we adopted shortly after my childhood cat died to FIP, my parents becoming increasingly mentally unstable and quite frankly scary, my teeth extractions, what happened on family day (can’t be more specific unless i want to receive a warning), my physical health becoming poorer and poorer, feeling trapped and now my fractured foot/ankle, this year and last has been an absolute nightmare. i’m trying to handle my upset and my frustrations and my stress reasonably, but i’m just so _tired_. i just want things to be okay. i want peace. i don’t want money or fame or an extravagant life, i just want to feel safe and secure and at peace for once. i don’t want to be all alone. i don’t want this to be the only place i can vent. i just want someone in my corner. i am trapped in this apartment with my parents (now literally, because walking is even harder now) and i feel like i am dying every way but literally. i feel like i was born just to suffer, and to burden everyone that i meet. i’m so tired. 

i really need next year to be better. idk what to do if it’s not.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Yeah I’m fine! Just a few bite marks and scratches behind my leg. I didn’t provoke it at all, just tried to walk away while it was barking at me. Then it started biting into my leg


Oy! I’m glad it wasn’t worse. So no signs of infections?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 11, 2022)

honeyaura said:


> Oy! I’m glad it wasn’t worse. So no signs of infections?


Looks all good so far! I went to a&e anyway to get the wound cleaned and covered, and they gave me a tetanus booster shot. Hopefully it won't get infected


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2022)

Head pains coming back a bit. Need MRI soon.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022



ali.di.magix said:


> Looks all good so far! I went to a&e anyway to get the wound cleaned and covered, and they gave me a tetanus booster shot. Hopefully it won't get infected


That’s good! Hoping the same, get well soon!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2022)

Nintendo Europe again. They are just becoming worse and worse. First they messed up the last few ones events for SwSh with shiny/legendaries and now they delayed the Splatoon 3 amiibo release. "This winter" yeah it could be February next year if we re unlucky. Just.. cease to exist honestly at this rate. Or at least rebuild you company branch.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2022)

I have a lot to do in the coming week and I'm really hoping that me coming off of my medications won't negatively affect the energy and motivation I have


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 12, 2022)

I honestly just don't feel like anything I do matters anymore. - I've had depression on and off for my whole life...but this is a different feeling. It's less of a crushing sadness, and more of an absence of feeling. - I look at my possessions and I don't have any pride in any of them. I don't enjoy doing any of the things I used to enjoy. - It's hard for me to engage with people, because I've lost trust that anyone is actually genuine anymore. I feel like all I do is "give" to those around me, and nobody could care any less whether I'm here or not.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

This is really not that serious, but it kinda sucks to see all the different communities I'm part of just being completely inactive/dead. It's a bit disheartening lol. I'm really thankful for this place though! One of the last communities (full of great people) that is still very active.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> This is really not that serious, but it kinda sucks to see all the different communities I'm part of just being completely inactive/dead. It's a bit disheartening lol. I'm really thankful for this place though! One of the last communities (full of great people) that is still very active.


This is really the most active forum at the moment that I’m a user on. I’m on another Animal Crossing forum and we’re working on getting more activity over there, but it’s a work in progress at this point.

I’ve lurked on other online forums, as well, and none are near as active as this one.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 12, 2022)

starting to think i should just end my relationship...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> This is really the most active forum at the moment that I’m a user on. I’m on another Animal Crossing forum and we’re working on getting more activity over there, but it’s a work in progress at this point.
> 
> I’ve lurked on other online forums, as well, and none are near as active as this one.


Yeah this place is really great! It's just a bit sad to see all the different communities that I was part of being desolate and all those cool people that I got to know really well just being gone.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 12, 2022)

It’s hard getting clear communication from both of my siblings. It’s like make up your mind already.


----------



## Pop-tart (Nov 13, 2022)

Spoiler: petty vent



I'm having the week off from work and I've been so excited to finally have time to chill out and do stuff at home that I haven't had time to do but my partner is making plans for us to go hang out with people and I'm really not up for it. Idk what's wrong with me, it's not like I don't like these people it's just that I was so ready to have this time to myself relaxing on my own and with my partner, I'm so not in the mood to be making plans with people and I'm annoyed that he didn't ask me about it before he started telling people we'd be available to hang out. Talking about it makes me feel like I'm being an anti-social jerk but I just want my downtime and also it's the week of my birthday c'mon man


----------



## oak (Nov 13, 2022)

Vet ramble


Spoiler



I gotta make an appointment to put my rabbit down. His jaw is infected again and it's been infected off & on since the beginning of the year. The vet doesn't want him to be put down and instead she wants to send him to a specialist who would removed all his teeth but like, my rabbit is almost 10 years old and honestly he looks terrible. He's skinny and in pain. I have a feeling the vet will reject my request to euthanize him, in which case we will go to a new vet cause he's already had 2 major dental surgeries and he's still not okay. I counted the amount of appointments my rabbits have had this year and it's 7 times. The cost is about go over 3k and I've just had enough. I think my rabbit has had enough. Oh please Creator if you're real take my rabbit, he has suffered enough.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 13, 2022)

All of my teeth have been hurting today and I think it is because it got so cold outside when it was warm a couple of days ago. It's giving me a headache :/
Also I feel bad that there are a lot of people I meet irl who appear to want to be talkative, but I'm just not a social person and really suck at it, and it's worse when I'm not feeling well or I'm tired. I feel bad about it cuz I know that our society is pretty isolating to many people and some people really have the need to have a lot of social interaction. I'm just not that way, so I'm not much of a help or comfort to them. I kinda get a blank mind or my interests arent there's so they get bored or have no idea what I'm talking about. Oddly enough, those I find this way are generally older people.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 13, 2022)

love being pushed out of my own family in favor of my brother's girlfriend and then blamed for my own discomfort/anxiety as if they're not the ones actively prioritizing his need to be glued to her side 24/7 over my mental wellbeing


----------



## Dim (Nov 13, 2022)

Wrong thread again jfc I’m tired XD


----------



## jadetine (Nov 13, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Kevin Conroy passed away from cancer.
> 
> This one hurts.


Omg noooooo Batman!!! 
The voice of my childhood  he had such a good balance of warm and threatening and noble and vengeful. RIP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2022)

was hoping to get some drawing stuff done this afternoon/evening but I've had a really nasty sinus headache since like 2-3pm. it's now 10pm and it's still not totally gone. so I ended up getting very little done. I'm not mad at myself abt it but I know I have drawings I need to work on and I'm putting myself under a lot of pressure to get them done asap


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 13, 2022)

One of my favourite coworkers has resigned and I’m literally so devastated  he’s been the one person who I could always go to for help and the one whose always had my back. I’m so happy for him though because he’s been wanting a change for so long, and needs a change. 

Also today has just been full on at work and I’m not vibing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm so tired


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

My head and scalp sensitivity is coming back. I barely feel human (again). I have to wait for my MRI again.


----------



## oak (Nov 14, 2022)

Rabbit vet talk


Spoiler



My rabbit has an appointment for thursday. Pretty sure it's gonna be his time to pass. He was trying to eat the blended carrot I gave him this morning and his mouth wasn't working for some reason. He gave up trying to eat and now he's just hiding in his box looking sad. I wish I could save him but he doesn't want anymore dental surgeries.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2022)

my friend and her baby are covid positive, hoping they have a speedy recovery with no other issues


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 14, 2022)

Today’s day at work is the complete opposite; it’s so slooow and making it last forever. Gone from one extreme to another.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

I have a choice moving in with someone and starting a new life… but on the fence given both of our situations.  I want to sort out why I’m having pressures all over my scalp and head (which is affecting me getting work, and neurologist suggests I take it easy). And I can’t get an MRI without the money for it, so now I just feel so stuck.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 14, 2022)

i had a very busy day today and i just logged into new leaf to relax but now carmen is moving out. marshal, my best friend and probably the villager who’s been in my town the longest moved out recently and now carmen who was also an old villager is also moving? WHY IS EVERYONE LEAVING?!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Nov 14, 2022)

I know its dumb but I am about to cry about my schoolwork!! Its so much because I LOVE homework but seriously, I dont think its right to be at school ALL DAY and then come home to a 28 page math packet and an 8 page science poster due on Wednesday! FOR MIDDLE SCHOOL EVEN Its too much and sometimes I even spend a little time over the weekend. Its not like so much all the time but I dont think its reasonable personally. Its only ever me and my friends that actually do it since everyone else in class barely does it. The honor classes make everything hard enough for me, I get so tired. Good thing I get the whole next week off or I'll break with all these tests and work! I am proud of myself but GOODNESS BESTIES ALL I WANNA DO WHEN I GET HOME IS PAINT PICTURES, PLAY VIDEO GAMES, PLAY WITH MY PLUSHIES, AND TALK WITH MY FRIENDS ON THE PHONE.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 14, 2022)

oak said:


> Rabbit vet talk
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ugh. Bunnies are really tough. - My friend's bunny had to be put down last year. He was perfectly fine, and then he wasn't. The vet told us that rabbits actually hide how much pain they are in until right before they are about to pass on. - It's something they do because they are prey animals and they don't want to show any signs of weakness. Her rabbit had some sort of cancerous growth on his liver or stomach or something. We just never knew. He was perfectly normal until he just became unable to move one day (and also became uninterested in eating). She booked an emergency visit the next day, and he was put down that same day. It was the most sudden thing I've ever seen.

Truly wishing you the best.


----------



## oak (Nov 14, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Ugh. Bunnies are really tough. - My friend's bunny had to be put down last year. He was perfectly fine, and then he wasn't. The vet told us that rabbits actually hide how much pain they are in until right before they are about to pass on. - It's something they do because they are prey animals and they don't want to show any signs of weakness. Her rabbit had some sort of cancerous growth on his liver or stomach or something. We just never knew. He was perfectly normal until he just became unable to move one day (and also became uninterested in eating). She booked an emergency visit the next day, and he was put down that same day. It was the most sudden thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Truly wishing you the best.


You are definitely right about rabbits, they sure know how to give their owners a run for their money. Hopefully my rabbit can be put down this Thursday before he gets even worse. I'm sure I'll be back with an update for y'all lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 14, 2022)

My leg from the dog bite is literally so sore  since it's on the back of my thigh it keeps on rubbing against things and aggrevating it even more


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2022)

Can’t sleep, and I have a meeting in 5 hours… it’s like nerves being pinched at the crown of my head…

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



oak said:


> You are definitely right about rabbits, they sure know how to give their owners a run for their money. Hopefully my rabbit can be put down this Thursday before he gets even worse. I'm sure I'll be back with an update for y'all lol


So sorry you and your rabbit have to go through this. Whatever happens, wishing the best. Rabbit is blessed to have a caring owner 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



ali.di.magix said:


> My leg from the dog bite is literally so sore  since it's on the back of my thigh it keeps on rubbing against things and aggrevating it even more


Oh no! Please get well soon ;-;


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 15, 2022)

I have a friend and he made some insensitive comments about transgenders. It’s weird because to my knowledge, someone being gay/not straight doesn’t bother him. I’m unsure how I feel about that,


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2022)

why do I feel like I just want to sleep all day today lol


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2022)

Had to book an emergency dentist appointment. I'm terrified of dentists. Have been since I was forced to get braces against my will 18 years ago. I'm not looking forward to tomorrow (I also have a job interview 2hrs before).


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 15, 2022)

A person at work who is rude who does Wednesdays now does Tuesdays as well so I wasn’t happy when I walked in and saw him


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2022)

Stores using untracked letters as method of shipping. Man.


----------



## Kamex (Nov 16, 2022)

So I cried a bit today because I was sad. A few months ago, I sent my Nintendo Switch console for repair because the system wouldn't connect to the TV, no matter how hard I tried. At first, I tried changing the HDMI cable and plugging it in different TVs, though it still wouldn't work and I could only play my Switch in handheld mode. When they sent back my Switch console and I started playing it, I completely lost all of the save data for Pokemon Sword, Brilliant Diamond, and PL: Arceus. I lost all of the shinies that I worked so tirelessly to find and I was close to completing the Pokedex in Legends: Arceus, but now I have to start the games all over again from the beginning. 

I have no words, I'm just heartbroken  Btw, I'd appreciate it if someone can trade with me so I can obtain some of the Pokemon I lost in these games.


----------



## Dim (Nov 16, 2022)

Kamex said:


> So I cried a bit today because I was sad. A few months ago, I sent my Nintendo Switch console for repair because the system wouldn't connect to the TV, no matter how hard I tried. At first, I tried changing the HDMI cable and plugging it in different TVs, though it still wouldn't work and I could only play my Switch in handheld mode. When they sent back my Switch console and I started playing it, I completely lost all of the save data for Pokemon Sword, Brilliant Diamond, and PL: Arceus. I lost all of the shinies that I worked so tirelessly to find and I was close to completing the Pokedex in Legends: Arceus, but now I have to start the games all over again from the beginning.
> 
> I have no words, I'm just heartbroken  Btw, I'd appreciate it if someone can trade with me so I can obtain some of the Pokemon I lost in these games.


Awww that freaking sucks! It doesn’t help  when these games don’t have backup either… which is ridiculous.

I might be able to help out, just let me know what you need.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2022)

Kamex said:


> So I cried a bit today because I was sad. A few months ago, I sent my Nintendo Switch console for repair because the system wouldn't connect to the TV, no matter how hard I tried. At first, I tried changing the HDMI cable and plugging it in different TVs, though it still wouldn't work and I could only play my Switch in handheld mode. When they sent back my Switch console and I started playing it, I completely lost all of the save data for Pokemon Sword, Brilliant Diamond, and PL: Arceus. I lost all of the shinies that I worked so tirelessly to find and I was close to completing the Pokedex in Legends: Arceus, but now I have to start the games all over again from the beginning.
> 
> I have no words, I'm just heartbroken  Btw, I'd appreciate it if someone can trade with me so I can obtain some of the Pokemon I lost in these games.



Let me know if there's anything you're looking for.  I can help in addition to Dim.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2022)

My mom literally told my dad that I have an attitude, and I haven’t spoken to her since January. Like?? How???


----------



## vixened (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm gonna have to get a new phone charger soon, cuz now It wont charge unless I wiggle the cord around until til its like "okay, now that I'm in this particular position. I will charge _slowly_"


----------



## Neb (Nov 16, 2022)

One of my irl friends keeps telling me they have too much going on to hang out with me, but their other friends still post pictures of them together at hangouts. It makes me feel like chopped liver. 

Also I still keep hearing people on the street saying my crush doesn’t like me by name. It makes no sense since I’ve only told my mother what their name is and I only know my crush online. The only conclusion that makes sense is that my voices are gaslighting me again.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 16, 2022)

My choir teacher from last year is coming to the school to do sectionals today, and I wanted to make sure she got a chance to say goodbye to my friend who’s leaving soon. All while trying not to be an emotional wreck because I suck at goodbyes. 



Spoiler: Heavy stuff rant



Also today really isn’t the best day. Exactly a year ago, I let something slip about my home life to a close friend, and his reaction started this whole downward spiral of mental health stuff. I can still see his face when he just stood there, frozen for a good minute, and said, “you know that’s not normal, right?” And ever since then, save for a month or two of self-discovery, everything’s got worse. (This was also the time I was immensely questioning my sexuality, which may or may not have made it more intense) I wish I could be the person I was before, but life doesn’t work like that. It just sucks, knowing it’s been a year and I know I need to get help, but I don’t have access to any. If I have any advice for myself a year ago, it’s to please, keep my mouth shut.


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2022)

what is it with school guidance counsellors and not answering my emails. i emailed her almost a month ago and received no response, so i finally sent her a follow-up email yesterday. the school day has started, but whether or not she’ll actually get back to me this time idk. it’s about a timetable change, which i know is probably annoying to her, but i would still appreciate a response even if the answer is no. i’ve tried to reason with myself that i’m not being ignored and that she’s probably just busy or simply missed my email, but considering it’s been almost a month...  i guess i’ll know for sure if she doesn’t reply to my 2nd email, either lol.

i don’t like being ignored, especially by people who aren’t supposed to ignore me.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2022)

So I was supposed to get me new bank card today...did it come? No. ****ing mail company not even bothering to deliver so now I have to wait until Friday since they only hand out mail every other day since January this year.


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 16, 2022)

i was going to join a school club with my friend today but i got really overwhelmed by all the noise and people. i then left. 
as cringy as i was like 3 years back, i do wish i still had the extroverted part of me.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 16, 2022)

can't believe I'm genuinely crying over my family deliberately making an effort to ostracize me lol. i hate them.


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 16, 2022)

i stumbled upon this really intolerant forum a while ago. i didn't start reading through the stuff they were typing (no more doom-scrolling for me... for now), but the very fact that there's a website like that and it's still up for people to see makes me feel real sick.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2022)

My data is super slow and this site barely loads not in a WiFi zone. I just wish it would work because I have unlimited data and it’s never been this slow ever. Probably crappy signals…


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 16, 2022)

Why are my staff so unreliable lol


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 17, 2022)

Feeling like I’m a burden to my favorite person. Like she doesn’t have to listen to my rambles and my drama but she does. I don’t want to be annoying or a lot to deal with.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2022)

it's basically 2:30am and I have to go into work at 9am :,,,,,)
(no I'm not staying up bc i want to, my mom is having a procedure done tomorrow and I had to help her w prep)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022



Croconaw said:


> Feeling like I’m a burden to my favorite person. Like she doesn’t have to listen to my rambles and my drama but she does. I don’t want to be annoying or a lot to deal with.


me every time I rant to a friend (which is a lot bc I put up w a lot of crap every day)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 17, 2022)

Just needed a place to vent even though I haven't been active on here lately. I'm really struggling with my energy levels lately and can't remember the last time I felt well rested. This has been making my job search incredibly hard to find the mental energy and motivation I need. I highly suspect I have sleep apnea, but due to my crappy insurance I'm using while unemployed I can't make a doctor appointment at my primary care place. Most of the places it supports are urgent care centers. I feel exhausted all the time now and it's just absolutely brutal.  I've been trying to sleep on an incline to reduce my snoring, but it doesn't seem to be helping that much.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2022)

Called mail about why they are so damn (also sent them a complaint by email too), I dunno if they put some poor intern/weekend worker on the line cause she was like, yeah mail will be handed out in your area this and that date, if u miss mail again let us know.... Yeah that was not my point but okay.


----------



## oak (Nov 17, 2022)

My rabbit Theodore passed away today


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2022)

oak said:


> My rabbit Theodore passed away today


omg ;;; i'm so sorry


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 17, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Why are my staff so unreliable lol


this is such a mood. I had another employee give their notice yesterday, which makes a total of 4 staff members I've lost this year and we're having trouble replacing them because I work in a specialized field


----------



## skweegee (Nov 17, 2022)

Received next week's work schedule and saw that I was scheduled to work until 7pm on Thanksgiving despite the store closing at 5. What's a better way to spend the holiday than losing the entirety of it to work?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2022)

I have been absolutely freezing all day today and not even my heated blanket has been able to keep me comfortably warm


----------



## mogyay (Nov 17, 2022)

oak said:


> My rabbit Theodore passed away today


sorry to hear that oak he is now out of pain and had a wonderful life thanks to you


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2022)

oak said:


> My rabbit Theodore passed away today



Sorry to hear, oak.  Bunnies are really cute and I'm sure you gave Theodore the best life.  Losing a pet is always tough.  If you ever need to talk about it I'm here for you.


----------



## xara (Nov 17, 2022)

oak said:


> My rabbit Theodore passed away today


oh oak, i’m so so sorry.  i know how much your rabbits mean to you. you did the absolute best you could for him, though, and gave him the best life possible and all the love in the world. i know that doesn’t make it any easier or hurt any less, but you’re a good rabbit parent. you did good. sending you lots of virtual hugs.


----------



## oak (Nov 17, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> omg ;;; i'm so sorry





mogyay said:


> sorry to hear that oak he is now out of pain and had a wonderful life thanks to you





Midoriya said:


> Sorry to hear, oak.  Bunnies are really cute and I'm sure you gave Theodore the best life.  Losing a pet is always tough.  If you ever need to talk about it I'm here for you.





xara said:


> oh oak, i’m so so sorry.  i know how much your rabbits mean to you. you did the absolute best you could for him, though, and gave him the best life possible and all the love in the world. i know that doesn’t make it any easier or hurt any less, but you’re a good rabbit parent. you did good. sending you lots of virtual hugs.


Thanks everyone, we shall always remember his magnificent beard.


Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 17, 2022)

oak said:


> My rabbit Theodore passed away today


Ohh nooo, Oak…I’m so sorry. My thoughts are with you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2022)

oak said:


> Thanks everyone, we shall always remember his magnificent beard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


awh he's such a cute baby, so sorry for your loss oak


----------



## Beanz (Nov 17, 2022)

i don’t allow myself to be happy like everyone else. i do not have a very happy life and that’s my own fault because i have let social anxiety take complete control over my life. i wish i talked more and i wish i had more friends but despite that i intentionally isolate myself because being lonely is comfortable even though it makes me sad.

i tell myself all the time that it's okay not to have any friends and that i don't need friends to be happy but i know deep inside of myself that's what depresses me the most.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 18, 2022)

I'll probably get my copy of Pokémon Violet tomorrow


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 18, 2022)

game uk. absolute _nightmare_. never pre-ordering from there again, jesus. claimed only upon collection that pre-orders made after the 7th didn't come with the figure despite no mention of that on the website/order page and them _still leaving the product with the figure included up_, which blatantly suggests customers will get it with their game. live chat was completely unhelpful, and the second person i talked to about getting my sister's order was downright condescending and rude. nothing was sorted until i lost my patience and went back into the store and spoke to a different worker (ironically the assistant manager). he managed to locate it within minutes, unlike the online guy who kept spam copy/pasting the same message about data protection even though the order was _under the name we gave him_. total joke. we were there for an entire hour, and most of it was spent on the floor outside waiting for the live chat to even connect us to a real person. should've gone with the £10 cheaper option from a different company and gotten the enamel pin


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2022)

I want so badly to enjoy playing this game but lately I've been dealing with a lot of memory loss issues and cognitive dysfunction, and it's honestly diminishing my quality of life. I can't say anything without forgetting literally mid sentence what I was talking about. I can't even really make any witty or funny observations because I'm so tired and I really want to go to sleep.

it's fair to say my old anti-depressants did help in some ways, but not in others. well now I don't have anything helping me in any way and I'm honestly just miserable. as much as I want to continue playing this game I think I may call it quits for now and go to bed. maybe tomorrow will be better, idek at this point.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 18, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been dealing with a lot of memory loss issues and cognitive dysfunction, and it's honestly diminishing my quality of life. I can't say anything without forgetting literally mid sentence what I was talking about.


I literally relate to this so hard  I can't remember what I've told people, I can't remember to do things unless it's written in front of me at all times, I hyperfocus on some things and can't remember to do important stuff. I don't know wth is wrong with me


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 19, 2022)

I came down with a sore throat today. I really hope I'm not _*sick* _sick. I do not need this rn...


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 19, 2022)

The game that I ordered the other day is stuck in transit. I’m not too bummed out because of the delay. It’ll give me a few more days to finish playing Pokemon Legends. However, I am worried about the “processing exception”. What if they send the item back because there’s something wrong with the label? USPS don’t  work on Saturdays, right? I’ll probably won’t find out until Monday.

Also, the book tape doesn’t seem to hold well to flip board book. I’ll try a combination of book tape and gorilla glue next.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 19, 2022)

People screaming next door and I’m trying to sleep. Thank god I’m off tomorrow.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 19, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> The game that I ordered the other day is stuck in transit. I’m not too bummed out because of the delay. It’ll give me a few more days to finish playing Pokemon Legends. However, I am worried about the “processing exception”. What if they send the item back because there’s something wrong with the label? USPS don’t  work on Saturdays, right? I’ll probably won’t find out until Monday.
> 
> Also, the book tape doesn’t seem to hold well to flip board book. I’ll try a combination of book tape and gorilla glue next.


Ever since the pandemic, all of the carriers have not really been on time or have cut it close. I wouldn't worry about it. It's just the way things are now. Most probably used the unprecedented time as an excuse to not deliver in a timely manner and ran with it to be the norm. Even Amazon doesn't really honor it's Prime 1-2 day delivery. Which is what most people paid that subscription for.


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 19, 2022)

Spoiler: i hate my school



getting tired of the anti-abortion protesters near my school harassing the student body when we leave school, knowing well that most of the student body are impressionable, suspectable and vulnerable kids who don't have their parents around to protect them. very very sick individuals. i especially hate how the school doesn't seem to want to stop them despite the very loud complaints from nearly everyone around.


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2022)

Spoiler: Kinda gross and will delete later.



I got hurt a couple of weeks ago and my wound is irritated and extremely distracting. The scab has half-peeled off and the pain is near constant. It is definitely going to scar. I also feel like I can't complain out loud because my partner's injuries were far worse and it is really impacting her self-esteem. But damn it right now it really hurts.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 19, 2022)

Chris said:


> Spoiler: Kinda gross and will delete later.
> 
> 
> 
> I got hurt a couple of weeks ago and my wound is irritated and extremely distracting. The scab has half-peeled off and the pain is near constant. It is definitely going to scar. I also feel like I can't complain out loud because my partner's injuries were far worse and it is really impacting her self-esteem. But damn it right now it really hurts.





Spoiler: will also delete later



I feel you as the dog bite I've got has been so irritating all week, constantly rubbing on chairs or car seats. It's scabbed over now but still annoying  I hope you and your partner get better soon though!


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 19, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Ever since the pandemic, all of the carriers have not really been on time or have cut it close. I wouldn't worry about it. It's just the way things are now. Most probably used the unprecedented time as an excuse to not deliver in a timely manner and ran with it to be the norm. Even Amazon doesn't really honor it's Prime 1-2 day delivery. Which is what most people paid that subscription for.


Definitely noticed the delays with Amazon. At first I thought that honoring the 2-day delivery would be impossible because I live far away from a distribution center. After the pandemic I read people complaining about it online; and realized that it's an Amazon problem. Heck even Walmart and Target ship a little bit faster than them.

Yeah, I was mostly worried about the "processing exception" notice because I've never seen it before on any delivery that was delayed.

Edit: It's here! Yay, my local USPS is awesome!


----------



## Beanz (Nov 19, 2022)

i really should be drawing rn but i dont feel like it and i want to continue playing new leaf. really dont feel like getting my drawing tablet out


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 19, 2022)

Thinking about tomorrow is kinda triggering my anxiety. Tomorrow is a long social day that starts early in the morning, and I'll be seeing a lot of faces.


----------



## Neb (Nov 19, 2022)

One of my friends keeps telling me she's too busy to hang out, but she still posts stuff online about double dates with her new partner and other friends. Every time I ask whether she's avoiding me she just changes the subject. She used to frequently ask me to hang out several weeks ago, but ever since she broke up with her last partner she's stopped. I would think she wants nothing to do with me anymore, except every time I forget to reply to her texts within a few hours she spams memes. At one point after the breakup she even tried to call me at four in the morning without any warning. I explained I was too tired to answer and she replied "pog, go off," before saying "I'm not mad at you, go to bed." The other day I told her about someone I have feelings for and she started posting memes on social media about being crushed.

She treats me like an ex despite the fact we were only friends. I feel like chopped liver because she'll hang out with other people, but make excuses on why she's won't spend time with me. This along with her other behavior has made me anxious for several weeks. Every time I confront her about it she either changes the subject or says "I'm not mad."

Does anyone know what is happening? It's very tiring having to deal with this and I'm tired of being treated like dirt.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2022)

it's been below freezing in temperature the last few days and my car is startin to do that thing it's done for the last two years where it refuses to start/turn over when it's cold out. had to drive my mom's car to go somewhere this evening and it started just fine. don't know what my car's deal is but it's pretty annoying to have to jump start it constantly when it's cold out.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2022)

As much as snow is pretty I do hate this damn cold and trying to keep walking in a straight line cause every other step makes you almost trip because it's so icy, ugh.  

Also should have known my mom bought the wrong kind of oat milk when she told me yesterday via text she did. 1) She very rarely offers to buy stuff 2) She didn't bother to ask what kind.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2022)

one of my co-workers walked up to be while I was taking a short break and he said "how ya doin?" and I just said I'm tired bc I'm always honest when people ask me questions like that, and his response was "well thats why you shouldn't stay up til 2-3am partying." like lmao bruh I wish getting a good night's sleep was as ****ing easy as going to bed at a decent time.


----------



## zarf (Nov 20, 2022)

Coding is hard and it makes me feel stressed & stupid. Wish I never chose this as my career


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 20, 2022)

Sour stomach go away


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2022)

Neb said:


> One of my friends keeps telling me she's too busy to hang out, but she still posts stuff online about double dates with her new partner and other friends. Every time I ask whether she's avoiding me she just changes the subject. She used to frequently ask me to hang out several weeks ago, but ever since she broke up with her last partner she's stopped. I would think she wants nothing to do with me anymore, except every time I forget to reply to her texts within a few hours she spams memes. At one point after the breakup she even tried to call me at four in the morning without any warning. I explained I was too tired to answer and she replied "pog, go off," before saying "I'm not mad at you, go to bed." The other day I told her about someone I have feelings for and she started posting memes on social media about being crushed.
> 
> She treats me like an ex despite the fact we were only friends. I feel like chopped liver because she'll hang out with other people, but make excuses on why she's won't spend time with me. This along with her other behavior has made me anxious for several weeks. Every time I confront her about it she either changes the subject or says "I'm not mad."
> 
> Does anyone know what is happening? It's very tiring having to deal with this and I'm tired of being treated like dirt.


Honestly sounds like a very unhealthy relationship. From what I’m reading here, seems like you’re put on the back-burner only to be hit up when she’s bored or lonely. Even if she genuinely cared about your relationship, she’s not handling it like an adult (assuming she is one?). Just my two cents, but you don’t deserve that. If you can’t even talk about it when you need to, it’s more weight on your shoulders.

Best of luck 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2022



Chris said:


> Spoiler: Kinda gross and will delete later.
> 
> 
> 
> I got hurt a couple of weeks ago and my wound is irritated and extremely distracting. The scab has half-peeled off and the pain is near constant. It is definitely going to scar. I also feel like I can't complain out loud because my partner's injuries were far worse and it is really impacting her self-esteem. But damn it right now it really hurts.


Hope both you guys get well soon 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2022



ali.di.magix said:


> Spoiler: will also delete later
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you as the dog bite I've got has been so irritating all week, constantly rubbing on chairs or car seats. It's scabbed over now but still annoying  I hope you and your partner get better soon though!


You too ;-; can you wrap it?


----------



## xara (Nov 20, 2022)

my phone’s battery is absolute ass. it was still at 27%, and yet it just died.  

i need a new phone. this one is old and clearly not working as well as it used to. *sigh*


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2022)

Someone rudely discouraged my boyfriend about his music, and since he is a softy his mood got ruined and I want to twist this guy’s arm off.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 20, 2022)

I knew when I first heard about this trip that I’d be invisible to my whole family, but damn. This hurts more than I thought it would.


----------



## Dim (Nov 20, 2022)

.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2022)

wish I could sleep in tomorrow but I have to work again 

ugh my doctors appt can't come quickly enough


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 21, 2022)

I am not ready for work this week, lol. It’s supposed to be really busy. They even have my favorite person on for prep work tomorrow. At least if it gets out of hand, I’ll have some help.


----------



## azurill (Nov 21, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I am not ready for work this week, lol. It’s supposed to be really busy. They even have my favorite person on for prep work tomorrow. At least if it gets out of hand, I’ll have some help.


 I am also not ready for this week of work. We are also going to be crazy busy and I’d rather just skip this week.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 21, 2022)

Pressured to do things I simply feel no calling to do, or any desire to do. It is a reoccurring problem in my life (via different people) and I hate it. 


Spoiler: It's long...



It's like you _have to _do x otherwise you are a terrible person or lazy or lost or stuck up. Or that it is a shame or an unfortunate thing that will ring for eternity.
I usually don't give in and it just continues to be an annoyance or _problem_, but the times I have, I always end up regretting it, or just not happy with it as in not feeling a positivity out of it, or often it just makes this reoccurring problem worse.

It is one of the things that makes me not want to be around people. People want you to do things or be a certain way, but never think about asking what are you good at or what kinds of things you have interest in or like.

And it isn't like there is a need that needs filled, otherwise sure, I would hop in and help with x even though I wouldn't enjoy it. But if its already taken care of, why throw me into it or badger me about it if I don't like it or have any interest in it? _Also, as an afterthought why am I the target and not "Sally" over there? For some reason I attract this behavior. Maybe I just have bad body language people pick up on and attack it idk.._

On a side note, but I guess it is kinda related, I also hate being pressured into doing something simply because of gender. And honestly, if I were by myself I think I would seriously consider altering my appearance some simply because I am tired of other people badgering me all the time over stupid stuff. And honestly I think that is pretty sad, but that's how I feel. Luckily, feelings are usually a temporary thing,.... but still, _it is there today._

On a brighter note, I did run into an interesting anxiety quote that has been a pretty big comfort to me today (basically keeping me from having a melt down I guess), so I'll share it here in a spoiler.


Spoiler: spoiler






> _Anxiety is produced when someone tries to push themselves to do something that does not come naturally to them, is not in their nature, and/or is not meant for them. Most anxiety is created by trying to be something that God did not create you to be or do something that God does not want you to do.
> 
> Anxiety should be a warning sign that something is wrong; when peace leaves, a person should step back and reevaluate the decision they have made._






I should probably see a therapist again, but honestly I don't want to deal with that due to expense. And therapists are generally seen negatively by people near me anyway so...

I'm fine if I can just have my space.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 21, 2022)

Just life in general right now. Not vibing right now


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 22, 2022)

I am sleepy I don't want to go to work


----------



## Beanz (Nov 22, 2022)

my hair is being a nightmare today. i probably wash my hair too much (i do it everyday) but i can’t stop because my scalp gets oily. i have wavy hair and it’s probably behaving bad because i treat it like straight hair by brushing it a lot. i can’t stop, my hair is too thick and tangled


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 22, 2022)

So I was feeling sick yesterday and I thought I had recovered from it, which is definitely not the case 'cause I'm feeling sick again this morning. I didn't sleep well at all 'cause I woke up from a splitting headache at 2 in the morning and couldn't fall back asleep until 4 AM.
Looking at my symptoms (constant headaches, sore throat, sweating, chills, muscle soreness, dehydration, etc.) I probably caught a fever or the flu, but I'm not sure. Either way this is almost as bad as the time I caught covid. ; ;


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## Franny (Nov 22, 2022)

i forgot my lunch at home so i had to order lunch  i get paid tomorrow so it isnt as bad but like... not great


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 22, 2022)

I slipped on the ice and left my watch at home  now my coworker is talking loudly on speaker phone during lunch
I am ready to go hooome


----------



## oak (Nov 22, 2022)

I picked up my rabbits urn today and they ingraved his name Theodore into the side. His urn is black/dark grey stone and his wife Anastasia who passed in January has the matching urn in white stone. My partner and I spent a wild amount of money on vet bills this year so we decided to have a minimal Christmas this year, so I'm just feeling melancholy. We were suppose to get the new pokemon games but it's $90 bucks canadian each so were gonna put off buying them probs till the new year. It's a small complaint but I'm disappointed none the less. It's just been a grey week.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 22, 2022)

i feel like I should prob eat something but I have no appetite at all and I still haven't gone grocery shopping so we don't have much to eat here anyways :,,,,,)


----------



## Franny (Nov 22, 2022)

ive been sick for like a month now :[ curse this weather...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 22, 2022)

Went out for lunch with a few workmates and it was really really nice. I genuinely love some people at my work so much, but there’s just a few bad apples that bring me down so much


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 22, 2022)

The fact that I tried nicotine for the first time today. It will be the last, but the fact that I even tried it. I was tobacco free up to this point. I’m not happy I tried it either.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 23, 2022)

I can't find someone who can take care of my animals while I'm in Germany during christmas.. it stresses me out. 
I am actually considering asking the "neighbours", but I'm scared they might take it bad? If anyone wants to give me advice if it's a good idea or not, continue reading.. 

They are from Ukraine. They ran from the war, so it's pretty certain that they are not going back for christmas there. They are a very friendly family with two dogs themselves and they seem very responsible towards animals. Their little daughter loves to see my cats outside. I am just worried that they might take it wrong that I "ask them since I know they can't go home currently".. am I overthinking? I don't know


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 23, 2022)

Princess Mipha said:


> I can't find someone who can take care of my animals while I'm in Germany during christmas.. it stresses me out.
> I am actually considering asking the "neighbours", but I'm scared they might take it bad? If anyone wants to give me advice if it's a good idea or not, continue reading..
> 
> They are from Ukraine. They ran from the war, so it's pretty certain that they are not going back for christmas there. They are a very friendly family with two dogs themselves and they seem very responsible towards animals. Their little daughter loves to see my cats outside. I am just worried that they might take it wrong that I "ask them since I know they can't go home currently".. am I overthinking? I don't know


I don't think there's any harm in asking.. It might even make them feel more at home to know that their neighbor trusts them enough to let them look after your pets! Maybe offer them money or some baked goods in exchange for looking after your pets?

If not, there's probably a petsitter company you could contact if you can afford that.


----------



## Neb (Nov 23, 2022)

I tried becoming friends with a few people on a Discord server and both of them quit replying at the exact same time. They’ve also both completely offline all day. My paranoid as always brain worries I may have said something that gave the wrong idea. Namely the thought that they believed I might’ve been interested in them when in reality I was talking to them at the same time. 

I was just being friendly. I already have feelings for someone else and I have no intention of being with someone I barely know. It usually takes me at least several weeks to even get a crush on someone. I’m just lonely and like having new people to talk to.

Hopefully my paranoid thoughts aren’t real and there’s no misunderstanding going on. I don’t want to hurt anyone.


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2022)

Princess Mipha said:


> I can't find someone who can take care of my animals while I'm in Germany during christmas.. it stresses me out.
> I am actually considering asking the "neighbours", but I'm scared they might take it bad? If anyone wants to give me advice if it's a good idea or not, continue reading..
> 
> They are from Ukraine. They ran from the war, so it's pretty certain that they are not going back for christmas there. They are a very friendly family with two dogs themselves and they seem very responsible towards animals. Their little daughter loves to see my cats outside. I am just worried that they might take it wrong that I "ask them since I know they can't go home currently".. am I overthinking? I don't know


You could approach it as, "are you going to be staying local over Christmas?" Then when they inevitably say yes you can ask them if they mind watching the animals. 

I used to pet sit for many people locally as a teenager. Great fun playing with other people's cats and dogs.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 23, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I don't think there's any harm in asking.. It might even make them feel more at home to know that their neighbor trusts them enough to let them look after your pets! Maybe offer them money or some baked goods in exchange for looking after your pets?
> 
> If not, there's probably a petsitter company you could contact if you can afford that.


Oh yeah for sure we were going to offer money anyways (and a toy for her daughter). Sadly the petsitter companies are not looking at animals at their home, but put them into cages, like "shelter for the holidays" and ask quite a bit of money. I guess I'll just ask and hope for the best, as I actually do trust them more than a stranger. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2022



Chris said:


> You could approach it as, "are you going to be staying local over Christmas?" Then when they inevitably say yes you can ask them if they mind watching the animals.
> 
> I used to pet sit for many people locally as a teenager. Great fun playing with other people's cats and dogs.


Yeah good idea! I might bake some cookies and bring them over as a conversation starter and then will ask that! 

Indeed, I only got the chance once and I loved it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

Was gonna wash my hair but then my bottle was empty for some reason  Guess mom used some and didn't buy a new nor told me it was empty. Boo. Can't really use the others we had cause one ruins my hair and the other has way too strong smell that makes me allergic.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 23, 2022)

I am sooo sick of being sick. JUST got over RSV a couple days ago and now have parainfluenza?! Which the flu vaccine doesn’t protect against. And we’re supposed to host thanksgiving tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

People starting criticizing everything post-BLM 2020 cause they can and not really because it matters and people only do right-thinking. Where did everyone switch in their brains, lol.

Like put light on actual racist stuff (some do, which is good) and stop doing petty stuff you don't know the story about anyway.


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 23, 2022)

been having a real rough time mentally this week especially. missing my girlfriend and feeling exceptionally more tired than usual, to the point where i keep sleeping for 11 hours and couldn't even go to my volunteer job at all this week. also started therapy, again, but it feels useless because i can't get a doctor's appointment and switch meds to run alongside it, and i don't think it's going to change anything anyway. pretty sure the only way to rewire my brain at this point is _literally _rip. also parents, being unhelpful and uncaring, but what's new there ig. haven't eaten at all today F.


----------



## Dim (Nov 23, 2022)

Sooooo um, anyone here suddenly get anxiety around this time of year when it gets colder and darker earlier? Please tell me I’m not going crazy here lmao


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 23, 2022)

People ask me what I’m thankful for, and seriously the only thing coming to mind is _her._ I’m thankful that she exists in my life. Every time I’m asked, I just stand there and think to myself what else I’m thankful for, but it’s only her. I’ve become more comfortable with myself because of her. I’ve formed friendships with other people because she made me realize not everyone has ****ty motives. The impact she’s had is just too much.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2022)

This week has been ****.


----------



## Dim (Nov 23, 2022)

Dim said:


> Sooooo um, anyone here suddenly get anxiety around this time of year when it gets colder and darker earlier? Please tell me I’m not going crazy here lmao


Okay, I feel better now


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 24, 2022)

It’s the first week of this Excel learning program that I enrolled in and I already feel worn out. I still have 40 min. of videos to watch, but stopping to process and take notes is slowing things down. There’s even quizzes and assignments.

On top of that, I’m busy with family this weekend and I have an interview on Wednesday.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 24, 2022)

I feel like my parents are transphobic. It really hurts because I don’t feel comfortable with my current body.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2022)

I keep getting these stomachaches every time I eat something, no matter what it is. It’s been going on for about a week now.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2022



Foreverfox said:


> I am sooo sick of being sick. JUST got over RSV a couple days ago and now have parainfluenza?! Which the flu vaccine doesn’t protect against. And we’re supposed to host thanksgiving tomorrow.


Any updates?! Hope you’re ok!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2022)

my video editor keeps crashing when I try to export this video. and idek whats causing it exactly bc the first time I tried to export it crashed at 49% so I located the clip that it was having trouble processing and deleted it, and then the second time it crashed at like 22%? like come on my dude what's your problem 

edit: lmao it crashed at 8% this time wtf 

edit again: so it turns out that my screensaver may have been causing the issue, bc once I disabled it I left for work while my video exported and when I returned it was at 100%. only problem now is that I went back to watch the video and part of the editing was messed up so I had to go fix it and export the whole thing again  the exporting process takes abt 55 minutes and if it crashes again (or if there's somehow another editing error) I may just lose my mind lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2022)

"we're a small business so no sale this weekend but i'm also gonna do an exclusive instagram sale which obviously requires an account and paypal"

wtf man...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 24, 2022)

Welp I have a fever (or the flu, to be honest I can't tell the difference). My headaches are immensely less painful than they were a few days ago, but my other symptoms have worsened. Also woke up with a nosebleed this morning. ; ;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2022)

trying to export this video and the software has crashed so many times, gdi I wish this stupid thing would just work so I can upload my video


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 24, 2022)

Mom is sick with a bad cold, which means my brother isn't coming for Thanksgiving...which means it's just me, my dad, and my sick mom. She is still making dinner...but is dividing her time between coughing and napping. It's the quietest and strangest Thanksgiving ever.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2022)

it's so dumb that I have to wait until some ambiguous time in spring to get pokemon I really like in Violet. I just want a shiny Nickit and a Fennekin 
(and possibly hisuian zorua if it'll be available in SV)


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 24, 2022)

Mad I slept in despite going to sleep early. I should have set in alarm. I don’t trust myself with anything.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's so dumb that I have to wait until some ambiguous time in spring to get pokemon I really like in Violet. I just want a shiny Nickit and a Fennekin
> (and possibly hisuian zorua if it'll be available in SV)


Glad I'm not alone because Pokemon Scarlet/Violet has none of my favorite Pokemon except Croagunk/Toxicroak 
extremely disappointed with the dex and needing to wait for my favorites to be added


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 24, 2022)

Also, I get cravings to vape now when I’m at high stress. At least I have enough control that I haven’t done it since that first time I tried, but it might’ve been a mistake in the first place.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 24, 2022)

getting left out in a roleplay server i joined recently. i've been really enjoying it, and i was looking forward to this current storyline because the dm said it was mainly crafted to introduce me to the battle mechanics, but my character ended up largely getting ignored (to the point where you could read only my replies and not know any other characters were even involved) and another character entirely got all the spotlight? and then they all ended it without giving me a chance to put in a post about the 'final'. really sucks...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2022)

ngl it's kinda disappointing to work so hard on making a video only for it to accumulate exactly one view in 10 hours


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2022)

still so tired from yesterday. also kinda want to shop some discounted dresses from this place but their shipping is horrible sometimes + they basically demand stuff gets returned to them twice before refunding...


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 25, 2022)

i keep getting hip pain from sleeping. it's happened occasionally for a few months, but the last few days it's been pretty bad. every time i would wake up in the night, my hip(s) would hurt. sometimes the one i was laying on, sometimes the opposite one. i don't know if it's the pain that was waking me up, but it would always hurt regardless, and feel numb to the touch. idk if it's something to be concerned about though.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)

Mom's in an argument w/ the neighbor. Welp.


----------



## Neb (Nov 25, 2022)

I keep waking up too late. Today I got up at 3 P.M. and I don't feel like doing any schoolwork. Maybe tomorrow I'll force myself up and get some work done.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 25, 2022)

I’m really not looking forward to our 18-hour drive home tomorrow. Why is this country so huge?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2022)

I don’t want to leave.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2022)

Ravenkitty22 said:


> I’m really not looking forward to our 18-hour drive home tomorrow. Why is this country so huge?


me (ohio) going to visit my mom's family (in louisiana/mississippi/alabama) and it's a 14 hour drive 



I have so many loads of laundry that need to be done bc I haven't barely done any laundry in the last few weeks (bc of depression and lack of energy/getting worn out super easily) but there's so much to do now it's kinda overwhelming. especially since I have to fold it all by myself and it takes so much out of me


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2022)

Practically at a fork in the road in life rn, and have no idea what to do next.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2022)

I hate my feet why do they have to differ so much, I had a really hard time picking out some new smart and comfy shoes.. had to get 38 even though it's a wee bit large maybe cause 37 squeezed my left feet a lot and a bit too tight in general on both even though I should probably have picked that... sigh.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2022

And I can't find my other medical sole either :/


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 26, 2022)

it's weird getting older and realizing that some (if not most...) of the family members that you used to adore are actually really, really terrible people.. Like I don't think I have a single aunt or uncle that is actually justifiably a good person (except the one that passed away last year, though i didn't get to know him very well)


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2022)

Spoiler: Don't read if you're squeamish.



I had a wound looked at by a doctor when it first started to show signs of infection, but she said it was fine. An hour and a half ago the scab came off in the shower. So much pus. I have worked with all manner of bodily fluids in a laboratory context, I've cut things out of my own body, drained other people's abscesses, etc and yet I still struggled with it. I thoroughly cleaned it and sprayed it with an antiseptic and Christ it is still stinging an hour later. There is no reason to think it'll refill, but now I'm left with a literal hole in my arm and I can't see another doctor until Thursday.

Two weeks healing time was initially quoted. I'm now at 3.5 weeks and feel like it's just been massively set back. I already heal very slowly due to various chronic health conditions. I could deal with it visually looking awful (it's 100% going to scar) but the pain has been constant. Hopefully now that the pus is out it'll start to properly heal and I'll wake-up with it looking and feeling less angry tomorrow.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2022)

so I'm scheduled to work at 9am but it's currently 1:30am and I really dont want to go to bed at all. I just want to stay up and work on my drawings 

also I've had sores all over my tongue for like 3 days now and it's getting really annoying. I can barely eat without being in pain. it sucks.


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I'm scheduled to work at 9am but it's currently 1:30am and I really dont want to go to bed at all. I just want to stay up and work on my drawings



You'll regret staying up. You'd be better off going to sleep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2022)

Chris said:


> You'll regret staying up. You'd be better off going to sleep.


I know, I'm about to take my nighttime meds and hopefully I can get to sleep soon. 

I think this is one of those instances that's basically like "revenge bedtime procrastination" where you spend nighttime doing stuff bc you're not being bothered by anyone (in my case I get yelled for constantly all day bc my mom is disabled, and now she's asleep so I have time to myself). it also almost seems like my circadian rhythm is delayed so I get up late and sleep late. idk lol. I'll go to bed now


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2022)

Just glad this past week is over with, because it was really bad.  Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2022)

Need to raise some tbt... sigh I guess. Collectible market is slow, too.

I should probably also buy winter boots but I hate doing it, most are bad quality and the shoelaces untie themselves very easily and, heels breaking easy, too.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 27, 2022)

After all I’ve done for you, am I not worth at least trying to conquer your fears for?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm really not looking forward to going home for Christmas. I literally get anxiety thinking about it. When it's good at home, it's great. But when it's not good and my dad is having an anxiety attack and yelling loud enough for the whole neighborhood to hear, it's unbearable. I wish I had somewhere else to stay, or had the money to stay somewhere else. My anxiety goes through the roof being there, and my anxiety has already been really bad over the past few months. And I get unnecessarily angry with my dad. The only way I can deal with it is if I physically get out of the house. Then when I go out of the house I get comments like "yeah, you better get out", "don't come back", "you're just using us anyway" etc. It's really going to get to the point when I'm just never going to go back.

Remind me to talk to my counselor about this in my next appointment lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2022)

I really have zero patience to deal w my coworkers today and their picky ass. just let me work and stay out of my way.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 27, 2022)

My legs are hurting a lot today. I think it's the weather (it's cold and really rainy) but idk if part of it was standing too much yesterday without sitting frequently. I haven't looked at them yet today. Just trying to keep them elevated.


----------



## Drawdler (Nov 27, 2022)

I don’t even know how much I should share about myself online but it’s eating at me too much… working on getting support to leave home & even the process of doing it is so discouraging ): Honestly I have nothing I’m passionate about working on and that sucks…


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2022)

Would be nice if this thing could stop being in stock/out of stock like every hour like... I was kinda thinking of buying it but no :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't deserve to be where I am now and deal with the things I have to deal with. I deserve better than this.


----------



## Dim (Nov 27, 2022)

Why does every Sunday have to be HELL for me?? Hire and schedule more people for crying out loud!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2022)

I think my Discord is lagging big time. She texted me “sweet dreams” at 1:00 PM. It’s lagged before, so it’s nothing new. I understand her struggles with WiFi. 

Also, I wish I wasn’t so competitive. I turn things into a competition that shouldn’t be, like with video games and having more high level Pokémon.


----------



## Dim (Nov 27, 2022)

I’m just so freaking tired


----------



## vixened (Nov 28, 2022)

even on holidays where we go to relatives, I have to babysit the dog. damn why I can't get out of the house, I always have watch him.


----------



## Franny (Nov 28, 2022)

Oh boy okay I'm panicking. Putting this under a spoiler because it's super heavy venting.



Spoiler: Tw disease, ab*se



My boyfriends dad went into the hospital after Thanksgiving and the doctor says he's in end stage renal disease and he isn't a candidate for dialysis anymore due to his extended history of heart diseases so he got a referral to hospice. They gave him 6 months to live but I know that's extremely generous. Hospice gives longer than what's realistic so the family doesn't freak out and stuff. His dad is states away from us and I know that he probably has weeks, at most a month, left to live so we have to plan to go visit him before things go mega bad. He's going to be mentally incoherent and probably unconscious by the time we see him so I'm mentally preparing myself for that. I'm mostly concerned about my partner. His dad was super abusive to him growing up but my partner still loves him due to the fact that he's dad, but he's going through every emotion possible right now (mostly grief) and it's been a handful to take care of him & ALSO still plan things for the holiday. And work is JUST starting to kick up for end of the year tax season. This is going to be a hectic as heck December



Whew. Okay, I'm done. Please don't read if medical stuff is triggering.


----------



## vinnie (Nov 28, 2022)

My bed was really comfy. I wish I didn't have to wake up so early.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2022)

sent one of my supervisors a message yesterday around 1pm saying that I wanted to swap days w someone (bc it's my time of the month ) so I could take today off to rest and take it easy, and she saw my message shortly after but never replied. it's now abt 40 min until I need to be at work and I messaged her about an hour ago asking if there were any updates, and she didn't even see that message. so idk what to do. ig I'll just stay home and if I can't swap days w someone well that's a $40 pay gone.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2022)

This week already starting off bad like the last one... lol.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 28, 2022)

got passive-aggressively dog-piled on even after multiple clarifications that i wasn't insulting someone, i just found the duality of the situation funny. why are people so needlessly mean?


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 28, 2022)

Just stressing about my job interview on Wednesday. I always struggle in the questions for, “Why should we hire you?” That and “Tell me about yourself.” I always struggle to advertise myself.


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2022)

So sick of constantly getting headaches on my days off, or right after I get home. - - I just want to enjoy my meagre free time.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 28, 2022)

I've had a headache for 24hrs now. Don't know why it persists. Had one last night, figured it was probably from playing video games on the TV for too long, maybe eye strain. Idk. It kept me up when I was tryin to sleep (also had some anxiety last night so that didn't help either).

Wake up today. Still there. All day its been here. Go away.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 28, 2022)

My best friend's been talking smack about me, and it's circulated around to the point where my parents heard about it. Now they keep coming up to me and questioning me about the things my best friend said, even though I keep telling them that none of it is true. I don't want to confront my best friend about it 'cause I don't wanna cause any fights or more drama, but I'm still pretty pissed about the situation so I don't know what to do.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 28, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My best friend's been talking smack about me, and it's circulated around to the point where my parents heard about it. Now they keep coming up to me and questioning me about the things my best friend said, even though I keep telling them that none of it is true. I don't want to confront my best friend about it 'cause I don't wanna cause any fights or more drama, but I'm still pretty pissed about the situation so I don't know what to do.


I think you’re better off just ending the friendship. Sounds like petty drama to me. I personally wouldn’t want to associate with someone that’s comfortable talking smack about anyone, including myself, behind my back. That’s a red flag to me in any friendship or relationship.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 28, 2022)

currently 4am. needless to say, i've completely (even if accidentally) destroyed my sleeping pattern


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 28, 2022)

These past two days at work have literally been the worst. Everyone else's problems has sucked the life out of me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2022)

I don't want to go to bed


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2022)

It sucks because even though I’m male-passable, I’m 5’3” so people assume I’m like a 15 year old boy. I hate being so short. Maybe then would people stop assuming I’m a minor.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 29, 2022)

got completely ignored in that same discord server. ouch...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 29, 2022)

damn girl cramps......  also been having unpleasant dreams lately, not fun.....


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2022)

my dad probably probably didn't call the bank about removing our old accounts and i can't get rid of them alone sigh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2022)

I hate it here so much


----------



## oak (Nov 29, 2022)

It's snowing and my neighbour's still won't bring their cat inside so I went out there with a blanket & threw it on Juice the cat to try and bring him into my place and he had a meltdown lmao. I picked him up and carried him to my place but he was making some wild hisses & noises. I ended up leaving him on the porch & made a tent out of blankets so hopefully he stays there

Update: He was shivering so I picked him up and put him in my only bathroom so he's away from my cats. He was mad af & left a serious bite on my arm but at least he wont freeze tonight. But now it's dangerous to pee so I bring a blanket with me to be a barrier between us. He's stretched out asleep on a blanket in there so at least he calmed down. I'll put him back outside first thing in the morning.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2022)

Two days until my mom's two year death anniversary.  Haven't been feeling too great lately.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 30, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Two days until my mom's two year death anniversary.  Haven't been feeling too great lately.


I’m sorry. I hope that you will feel better eventually. 



I did terrible in my interview. It was a panel interview, which I’ve never done before. It brought out my stage fright.


----------



## xara (Nov 30, 2022)

if i see my dead grandmother in my dreams one (1) more time, i’m simply going to stop sleeping. she’s literally haunting me.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 30, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My best friend's been talking smack about me, and it's circulated around to the point where my parents heard about it. Now they keep coming up to me and questioning me about the things my best friend said, even though I keep telling them that none of it is true. I don't want to confront my best friend about it 'cause I don't wanna cause any fights or more drama, but I'm still pretty pissed about the situation so I don't know what to do.


This is your best friend you're talking about. Ideally, your best friend would never talk ill of you behind your back or try to get you into trouble. Whether what they're gossiping about is true or not. Especially because in this case none of it is true.

People change. Sometimes for the worst. Honestly, you're better off without them. I don't know what's going on, how long you have been friends, if this is a new side or you're now just seeing the signs, but your own health is just as important. Take care of yourself. It's not your job to be your friend's crutch. I see so many times where people tell someone bringing this situation up to talk things through with their friend and it's like why? Why should you have to go the extra mile to someone who is being manipulatively toxic. From the little bit of times I come across your posts here, you come across as a fun, kind, and great individual. You deserve better.


I ended a friendship when someone I knew became alarmingly toxic. It was a slow build-up and I stayed longer than I should've. But I am better without them. The times I kept them in my company and or did anything with them I always left with my mood worst. And friends shouldn't be doing that to you mentally or physically.


----------



## vinnie (Nov 30, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My best friend's been talking smack about me, and it's circulated around to the point where my parents heard about it. Now they keep coming up to me and questioning me about the things my best friend said, even though I keep telling them that none of it is true. I don't want to confront my best friend about it 'cause I don't wanna cause any fights or more drama, but I'm still pretty pissed about the situation so I don't know what to do.


Why can't people just enjoy the friends they have instead of causing stupid drama with them? I just don't get some people. This person does not sound like any kind of friend I would want around. I think you should end the friendship for your benefit. You can do way better than a petty person like this.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 30, 2022)

vinnie said:


> Why can't people just enjoy the friends they have instead of causing stupid drama with them? I just don't get some people. This person does not sound like any kind of friend I would want around. I think you should end the friendship for your benefit. You can do way better than a petty person like this.


Exactly. It's the reason I left my one friend. I tried to be supportive of them and all they were going through, but after a while I had to step back, walk away, and focus on myself. Especially because the last year or so they would gaslight, name call/insult, and start wild accusations/one-sided arguments.

It's crazy that people like that can even get friends. I still sucks because I don't really think I had as close as a friendship as I had with them with anyone else, but it wasn't worth sticking around with how it was turning out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2022)

I've heated up this plate of food twice already and it keeps getting cold super fast. I prefer my hot food to be as hot as possible when I eat and this is the exact opposite. :<


----------



## vinnie (Nov 30, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Exactly. It's the reason I left my one friend. I tried to be supportive of them and all they were going through, but after a while I had to step back, walk away, and focus on myself. Especially because the last year or so they would gaslight, name call/insult, and start wild accusations/one-sided arguments.
> 
> It's crazy that people like that can even get friends. I still sucks because I don't really think I had as close as a friendship as I had with them with anyone else, but it wasn't worth sticking around with how it was turning out.


That's what I'm saying. Like, how in the world does someone _actually _want to be surrounded by negative people like that? I'm really sorry about your friendship with them not working out. I know that can be really tough, but sometimes it's just the best thing to do.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 30, 2022)

Edit: I’m feeling a bit better—sorry if anyone read or saw what I wrote. I still am torn about all the things that happened within the last couple of years with my friends—former friends that is & I do want to know if my feelings are valid (at the same time, I’m also a bit afraid to know since I’ve been hurting over some of this for a couple years now), if there is a way for someone with social dysfunction to become a more compatible friend or if it is possible.


----------



## Dim (Nov 30, 2022)

.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 30, 2022)

I wish my parents weren't such helicopter parents i feel like i cant do anything!! My only friends are online and theyre trying to take them away from me i already have parental controls on my phone and my computer is gonna be monitored now i am running out of places to use discord on this is horrible

ALSO once it hits January 27 I'll be 17 and then one more year and I'll be 18 and my mom's acting like she's still gonna be super controlling even when im an adult if im still living here  this situation is so bad idk how im gonna get my own place soon enough with how bad everything is i am terrified and so tired of being controlled

It also doesn't help how dependant i am on my parents and the fact only one of them actually wants me to be independent and the other one keeps insisting that i just live there forever??


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 30, 2022)

I’m just super stressed and I feel like I’m never going to get a break. Also, these stupid red week cramps


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 30, 2022)

Super overwhelmed with all the schoolwork I have to catch up on (doesn't help that I missed a week of school due to being sick), and with mid-terms coming up in two weeks my stress levels are going through the roof.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2022)

Spoiler: tw



came to work this morning to find that one of the cats in the row I worked on passed away. so I'm feeling pretty distraught and also kinda sickly. I can't help but think of Daisy and Xander


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2022)

lmao our mail is so bad, i'm really lucky to have their app for picking up parcels and stuff. so i picked up this corgi plush from the UK, i had the app so i could show a digital pick-up note. only yesterday i got the physical note, almost 2 weeks late.. wtff...


----------



## vinnie (Dec 1, 2022)

the class im in right now smells like bad chicken noodle soup. it's really strong, too. pretty gross.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 1, 2022)

I don’t want to go into details, but living with a borderline hoarder is awful.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 1, 2022)

dropped my 2DS XL yesterday and now it can’t turn on. either the battery got loose or  there’s something wrong with the ribbon cable, i don’t have a screwdriver tiny enough to remove the back plate so i’ll have to wait until saturday or sunday to buy a screwdriver. i could order it online but there ain’t no way im paying for shipping and it’ll probably take a week to get delivered, also im starting to think that i should invest in buying a case because i’ve dropped it so much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> I don’t want to go into details, but living with a borderline hoarder is awful.


basically my dad so I definitely understand. it really is awful.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 1, 2022)

That dentist again, I swear that guy knows everything about my finances, as soon as I get money he finds something in my mouth that urgently needs a reparation and that will cost exactly the amount I just got. I didn't get extra money for years, he even takes my birthday and Christmas money. I couldn't even buy shoes and a new pair of jeans because of him. Today I heard that I will get some extra money and I was happy because I really needed to buy some stuff, but then, mister-the-dentist, said he wanted to do a gum graft that will cost all that money. What gum graft? It was not even a thing a few months ago. I see him like 6 times a years, those teeth should be healthy, why? While that time he keeps posting hipster pics on his facebook with fancy decorations and food. He looks like a model with perfect teeth.  My teeth and wallet  hurt just looking at him.


----------



## tbro13 (Dec 1, 2022)

November 4th I was diagnosed with strep throat, today I was diagnosed with a sinus infection  I’ve been sick on and off since October and I’m so tired of it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 1, 2022)

It upsets me how little faith my boss has in me.

I don’t know what I want to do. Move departments or just move back home.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 1, 2022)

Im losing my mind

I am almost 17 years old and i still don't have my multiplication tables memorized and still barely know how to do division

Im still stuck on the same math book that's for 6th grade math and ive been stuck for over a year and in fact im literally redoing it bc i failed the test for it last year (im homeschooled)

Im just so behind and at this rate im NEVER going to catch up

Doesn't help that im autistic and have adhd so it's just even harder for me ?!? math is my weak point and im hardly even able to concentrate on it and i completely lack motivation for it i hate this


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 2, 2022)

I have finally thought of an Xmas gift I could ask for but it’s sold out and so expensive!!!!!


----------



## Neb (Dec 2, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> Im losing my mind
> 
> I am almost 17 years old and i still don't have my multiplication tables memorized and still barely know how to do division
> 
> ...


I can relate to this. I did alright with math in elementary and middle school, but I could never get anywhere in high school. Any information I got from math classes during that time was quickly forgotten. It’s been four years since I’ve actually had to take a math class and all I remember is arithmetic, very basic algebra, and basic statistics.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 2, 2022)

Neb said:


> I can relate to this. I did alright with math in elementary and middle school, but I could never get anywhere in high school. Any information I got from math classes during that time was quickly forgotten. It’s been four years since I’ve actually had to take a math class and all I remember is arithmetic, very basic algebra, and basic statistics.


im glad to know im not alone in this  ive. been having trouble ever since multiplication was introduced (idk how old u r when u first start learning multiplication) and like when im stuck on a problem i get frustrated and sometimes start to cry so _that really doesn't help _
i honestly don't know what to do about it if j fail my math test again its going to SUCK!!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 2, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> Im losing my mind
> 
> I am almost 17 years old and i still don't have my multiplication tables memorized and still barely know how to do division
> 
> ...



Also feel this. Currently taking high school math and I barely understand any of it. Why are the problems in the textbook so much easier than the ones on the assignment? How are these people getting 100s? I feel like I’m going to fail this next test and with how much emphasis my school puts on test scores it’s going to make me feel like crap in the end. Everything was fine in elementary and middle school, what happened here?

Off topic now but for some reason I feel like something life-changing and horrible is going to happen today and I don’t understand why.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2022)

Speaking about maths for myself.. and being autistic/asperger person. i probably failed so much cause i couldn't see the whole picture of, and equation or whatever it might have been. it was just funny arrows and creatures and numbers for me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2022)

got a flat tire and I'm so close to home yet so far 

edit: almost two hours later I finally made it home, I'm quite cold lol. need to get under my heated blanket for a bit. bless the state trooper who stopped to help me out


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2022)

I’m using sparkling power sandwiches to try to get shiny Klawf, so far I’m up to FIVE shiny Nacli (and who knows how many I’ve driven past, cuz they’re small and I don’t really look at them), and not one shiny Klawf.


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2022)

Zane said:


> I’m using sparkling power sandwiches to try to get shiny Klawf, so far I’m up to FIVE shiny Nacli (and who knows how many I’ve driven past, cuz they’re small and I don’t really look at them), and not one shiny Klawf.



Got frustrated with Klawf and decided to move onto shiny Salazzle/female Salandit…… I’m now up to 9 shiny male Salandit. 

edit:  now at 22 shiny males, starting to think this just wasn’t meant to be


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 2, 2022)

I never realized how much this affects me until now

I have this tendency to be piqued by controversial topics and discourse 
85% of the time it really doesn't matter to me because it's not something that affects me but then sometimes I purposely read negative discourse about something I'm a part of (e.g LGBTQphobia and I'm part of LGBTQ) and then I'm essentially just doomscrolling at this point
and filling my thoughts of negativity 
I can't really control what strikes my curiosity and the reason I purposely read negative discourse about topics that affect me
is because I want to understand why people hate me for seemingly no reason because I'm part of a group of minority they hate
like why do transphobes hate and attack me for no reason I literally did nothing wrong except exist as a transgender person

I want to permanently break this habit of reading things I know will upset me and just be around people who will accept me for who I am
why must I have morbid curiosity


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 2, 2022)

I find it hard to get close to people or like people as a person because if they eventually get mad/yell at me/distance themselves, I get very upset, but my sadness is much stronger for the first two. I’m going to get upset more if someone I thought we were cool or someone I liked as a person yells at me than if a random person or someone I’m not friendly with yells at me. This sadness usually affects me the whole day, but after a day passes, I’m much better. It’s very short lived… but the sadness is very intense and gets better as time passes.

Mentions of slight homophobia:
Also, someone I’m working with started talking about queers and asking me what that means, and goes on to say that she doesn’t understand it. It just randomly got brought up and I’m unsure what the point of bringing it up was when the conversation had nothing to do with LGBTQ.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2022)

just not having a fun time today lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2022)

Felt like I had the energy to actually cook something today, but I also realized we didn't have most ingredients and the stupid garlic started growing soggy sprouts :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2022)

parents who say "my kids are too young to learn abt gay couples" are literally the biggest hypocrites ever and are also the most aggravating kind of people. I'm watching a video abt Strange Worlds and the review bombs it got bc parents were mad that there wasn't a "sexual content" disclaimer. like really?? having straight people in a kids movie is fine but as soon as they include an openly gay character suddenly we need a disclaimer? I seriously have no patience for people like this.

also hate that people constantly sexualize the LGBT+ community when there are literally people like me, asexuals, who don't want anything to do with that. it's just generalizing and I'm frankly tired of it.


I really don't want to discuss this w anyone so please don't quote/reply.


----------



## Dim (Dec 3, 2022)

I’m so ****ing sick of people using me for work and money and treating me like ****


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 3, 2022)

Called back for the third year in a row, embarrassed in public for the third year in a row, put in ensemble for the second year in a row (wasnt even cast the first time). I know my theater teacher likes to play favorites, but this hurts more than she will know. 

I deserve better and I know I'm more talented than she thinks.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 3, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I never realized how much this affects me until now
> 
> I have this tendency to be piqued by controversial topics and discourse
> 85% of the time it really doesn't matter to me because it's not something that affects me but then sometimes I purposely read negative discourse about something I'm a part of (e.g LGBTQphobia and I'm part of LGBTQ) and then I'm essentially just doomscrolling at this point
> ...


this is extremely relatable i feel you
I used to do that all the time when i was on twitter and instagram and it messed up my mental health a lot
the only way i was able to stop was to just straight up quit them


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 3, 2022)

dunno why but i have a huge problem when talking to _anyone _except my two closest friends, that i automatically assume the person I'm talking to doesn't actually want to talk to me and they're just pretending to like me to not upset me, or think im boring ect ect ect i hate it


----------



## Dim (Dec 3, 2022)

It’s December now and I’m still having bugs fly in my eye


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 3, 2022)

I think that I’m going to quit the Excel course that I’m enrolled in. The quizzes are frustrating because the lecture video will seem ok; but then the attached quizzes will sometimes have questions about stuff that wasn’t covered in the class.

For example, the video was about troubleshooting in Excel. It discribed stuff like #NAME? and ######. However, the quiz asked something like, “Which of the following functions would result in an errror?” We did not cover any of those functions.

Also, I barely have time to study. I try to study when my nephew is asleep and after babysitting. However, I’m constantly interrupted by my family.


----------



## Dim (Dec 3, 2022)

I don’t want to go to work tomorrow. I feel so stressed out and emotionally unstable and my body is in so much pain right now. Starting to think of how miserable and alone I am is making me feel worse.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2022)

The charging port on my phone is broken. I have a magnetic phone charger so it’s not an issue, but I wish the port worked. It would be so much easier. I think the port is dirty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2022)

my dad didn't buy anything for me to make for dinner while at the store so once again I'm left scrounging for little scraps around the kitchen that I could possibly make. either that or just eat pepperoni with crackers for dinner


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 3, 2022)

Spoiler: *Insert title here*



For the past couple of months, I have just been very unmotivated to do anythin I actually want to do. I thought it was just my job draining me, but even after quitting (I didn't quit just cause the job was draining, there are SEVERAL MANY other much more worse reasons I quit, one big one being my boss be crazy) I'm still so unmotivated to do ANYTHIN. I want to take up drawing again, I want to play different videogames, I want to do other artsy stuff, I want to learn how to play the kalimba and ocarina I have sitting in my drawers, untouched. I want to be the person I used to and have so many hobbies that I would just flip a coin and do whichever. I want to have energy and motivation to actually do stuff I used to like to do. I also want to redecorate my room and clean it. It's cleaner than it was, but it's still not all the way clean. I've atleast made small progress.

But I remember the days I could dedicate hours to clean my room. I would have the patience to spend an hour on a drawing, only for it to look bad in the end, but I still did it. I used to want to play so many videogames that I didn't know which one to play first. I used to have excitement in my life, but life just feels meh. And I have been doing fun stuff, like going out with friends and buying stuff like crystals, and I do enjoy that stuff. But idk. When I'm at home I don't have anythin that brings me excitement anymore.

ACNH bores me, not only for lack of content, but because I no longer have a clear idea of what I want to do with my island, how to decorate it. I literally need everythin planned out. Skyrim, the game I've been obsessively playing since I got it a year ago, does not run well on the Switch. It froze on me three times within ten minutes of playing. I feel like there will come to a point where I simply can not play the game I love so much.

Idk how to get out of this funk.


----------



## xara (Dec 4, 2022)

there’s this person i know who has made it very clear that they don’t like me, and i literally can’t figure out why lol. it’s completely valid, sometimes you just don’t vibe with a certain person, but i’m pretty sure we’ve never interacted, so... i’m not sure how i’ve given them a reason to dislike me. i’ve tried to be nice to them and break the ice, but they continued to ignore me. it’s not really a big deal, but them acknowledging literally everyone else around us while completely ignoring my existence kinda hurts. i don’t think i deserve that. :/

i wish they would just tell me if i’ve done something to upset them so that i can try and fix it. if i haven’t actually done anything and they just... don’t like me, that’s fine, but the least they could do is acknowledge that i exist? them ignoring me is honestly starting to make me uncomfortable and create a hostile environment, because they’re so _obvious_ about it. like please just communicate with me lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 4, 2022)

xara said:


> -snip-


I felt this on a personal level. I would like everyone to like me, but that’s just not how life works. Sometimes the dislike is justified, but sometimes it just isn’t. You can’t change how someone feels about you. Ignoring hurts more than being openly disliked, because at least when you’re being disliked they’re showing you attention and acknowledging you. Being ignored just seems like you aren’t real… That isn’t a good feeling. It sucks feeling detached from reality. 

I’d try not to show that it bothers you, but I understand how hard it can be to hide it. If they’re being obvious about it, I’m sad to say they are likely looking for a reaction. I’d love for the people that dislike me just remain cordial with me, but I understand people are just going to feel some type of way.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2022)

literally everything is going wrong. I just want to go home and go to bed. I'm done.


----------



## xara (Dec 4, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I felt this on a personal level. I would like everyone to like me, but that’s just not how life works. Sometimes the dislike is justified, but sometimes it just isn’t. You can’t change how someone feels about you. Ignoring hurts more than being openly disliked, because at least when you’re being disliked they’re showing you attention and acknowledging you. Being ignored just seems like you aren’t real… That isn’t a good feeling. It sucks feeling detached from reality.
> 
> I’d try not to show that it bothers you, but I understand how hard it can be to hide it. If they’re being obvious about it, I’m sad to say they are likely looking for a reaction. I’d love for the people that dislike me just remain cordial with me, but I understand people are just going to feel some type of way.


thank you for responding.  i really want everyone to like me, too, though i know it’s unrealistic. but it’s not even the fact they don’t like me that’s messing with me, it’s that i don’t know why. we’ve never interacted, and i don’t think i could’ve done or said anything that upset them, so i’m honestly confused lol. i’m not the type of person to dislike someone for no reason, so i can’t understand them disliking me for seemingly no reason. makes no sense to me. 

i’m doing my best to just go about my business, but being ignored definitely does hurt. my instinct is to be nice and try to be friends with everyone, and this person hasn’t even given me a chance. i wish they would just communicate with me, letting me know if i _did_ do/say something that upset them, or if they just don’t like me. or at the very least, i wish they would be cordial to me. i’m not asking for us to be friends, but some decency and them not pretending i don’t exist would be nice lol. oh well.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 4, 2022)

I really love Christmas, but it feels like this year I’m the only person in my family who’s excited about it. We used to be the family that went all out every year for every holiday, but one wrong thing happened after another, and now everything’s just off. I’m trying my hardest to keep the magic alive but I’m only one person. I don’t know what to do.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 4, 2022)

Snapchat keeps sending messages to people I’m not sending them to.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 4, 2022)

my grandma: *sees that i tried press on nails for the first time* “your nails are ugly!”

me: “well it doesn’t matter what you think.”

my grandma: 
*gets offended*

this is how 95% of our arguments happen, she can insult me whenever she wants for no reason but i can’t defend myself.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 4, 2022)

my budgie has got scaly face mites and it looks painful. I have gotten her medicine but I still feel terrible for not noticing it sooner. I hope she forgives me for forcibly applying it to her skin.


----------



## zarf (Dec 4, 2022)

Email anxiety is killing me


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 5, 2022)

Spoiler: uhhh rant I guess?



Sometimes I truly hate the person I've become.

Years ago, probably 10 years ago, I used to be so different. I used to be organized, motivated, tidy, and willing to learn.

Nowadays it feels like I'm a different person. I'm disorganized, extremely forgetful, untidy and have no real goals in life.

I don't know what's caused the change. Was it me not achieving my goals in the past that's made me not care? Was it because I was under so much stress at the time that it changed me? Was it because I unwillingly changed my mindset?

I've been searching for so long to find out what's wrong with me. Do I have ASD? Do I have a bit of ADHD? Do I have executive dysfunction? Or is my anxiety the root cause of everything. Has my anxiety truly ruined my life? Maybe it has. I'm just lost at this point.


----------



## vixened (Dec 5, 2022)

random tangent, but people who make fun of tone tags weird me out. why is a simple accommodation so funny? 
sorry I have problems with tone? 
been seeing a lot lately. . . super annoying, like just me let exist.


----------



## Neb (Dec 5, 2022)

xara said:


> there’s this person i know who has made it very clear that they don’t like me, and i literally can’t figure out why lol. it’s completely valid, sometimes you just don’t vibe with a certain person, but i’m pretty sure we’ve never interacted, so... i’m not sure how i’ve given them a reason to dislike me. i’ve tried to be nice to them and break the ice, but they continued to ignore me. it’s not really a big deal, but them acknowledging literally everyone else around us while completely ignoring my existence kinda hurts. i don’t think i deserve that. :/
> 
> i wish they would just tell me if i’ve done something to upset them so that i can try and fix it. if i haven’t actually done anything and they just... don’t like me, that’s fine, but the least they could do is acknowledge that i exist? them ignoring me is honestly starting to make me uncomfortable and create a hostile environment, because they’re so _obvious_ about it. like please just communicate with me lol.


I’ve encountered people like that on Discord who are clearly ignoring me and seem to hold a grudge even though I didn’t do anything to them personally. Although in your case maybe they don’t know what to say. That’s entirely possible.

Reaching out to them on the subject might be a good idea if you have the chance.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 5, 2022)

My legs are killing me. I mean they hurt this morning some, but I needed to clear out some stuff and dust today and now they really hurt, and one swelled some on me . I can't wait for winter to end. I know it's still "fall" but it is winter weather now and the trees have been bare for a couple weeks now. They hurt less in warm weather. There's other thoughts about my legs, but no point in going there.


----------



## QueenCobra (Dec 5, 2022)

deleted


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 5, 2022)

I feel a lot more detached from everyone on the forums and a lot of my friends aren't active anymore. It makes me sad to realize I'm not a regular anymore


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 5, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> I feel a lot more detached from everyone on the forums and a lot of my friends aren't active anymore. It makes me sad to realize I'm not a regular anymore


god this is so relatable :[ i used to be alot more active back in 2020 but a lot of stuff went down and i went inactive this year and was less active last year, and now things are just so different and it kinda sucks


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 5, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> god this is so relatable :[ i used to be alot more active back in 2020 but a lot of stuff went down and i went inactive this year and was less active last year, and now things are just so different and it kinda sucks


omg traumatized twins but fr, I really wish the site was as active as it was when I first joined. I also wish I wasn't depressed, that would probably help lol. I used to be so invested in events and I can hardly bring myself to get the patch collectible.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 5, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> omg traumatized twins but fr, I really wish the site was as active as it was when I first joined. I also wish I wasn't depressed, that would probably help lol. I used to be so invested in events and I can hardly bring myself to get the patch collectible.


dam im depressed too i guess we're in the same boat


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 6, 2022)

looks like my phone has finally kicked the bucket. put it on charge last night, woke up today to find that it won't turn on whatsoever. (yes, i've tried all the button combinations.) the green light indicating that it's fully charged is on, even off the charger, but the display itself isn't responding. nothing happens when i connect it to my laptop either. fun! last resort is just to leave it off-charge and see if the green light eventually disappears, then try putting it back on a charger, but i doubt it'll do anything, and god knows how long that would take anyway even with my ballsed battery.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 6, 2022)

Mustard is (typically) not white

It does not go on bread white and soggy

It does NOT taste like someone dipped the mayo knife into tuna and used that to spread the mayo on bread either


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 6, 2022)

My job is seriously making me depressed lol. Between staff being a pain in the butt and the department being in the  financially, it’s just draining.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2022)

I have no faith in this holiday season. it's just gonna suck again, like it has the last couple years I've had to spend it with my dad. he makes everything so awful and miserable. I honestly wish christmas would just come and go, I don't even want to celebrate it. I'm tired of dealing with family, I wish I could just take my mom and my animals and get away from here.


----------



## vinnie (Dec 6, 2022)

While trying to put my contacts in last night, I dropped one on the floor. I spent a good 15 minutes looking for it, but I finally gave up since it was probably dried out by then. About five minutes ago, I'm sitting in bed and I just happen to glance toward the end of my bed. Lo and behold, there's my contact just sitting there on my bed of all places. Makes me so mad. Those were expensive.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 6, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> My job is seriously making me depressed lol. Between staff being a pain in the butt and the department being in the  financially, it’s just draining.


Update: had a meltdown and cried to one of my coworkers. Unfortunately I don’t feel any better. I just want this day to be over


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 6, 2022)

mental health has been pretty low again, not as bad as last year but MAN

Hate depression


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 6, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> My job is seriously making me depressed lol. Between staff being a pain in the butt and the department being in the  financially, it’s just draining.


A lot of jobs just aren't getting with the times. This might not be what you want to hear, but if it gets to be too much for you, you always have the choice to leave and find another place of work. Your health, both physically and mentally are more important than a job that just sees most of us as an expendable number.

You don't owe them anything, especially if they're making you feel downright miserable and expecting so much for so little compensation. So many places are so short-staffed and then they show their appreciation to those that stayed by putting larger work loads on them without compesation and act surprised when it backfires and those employees also leave.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 7, 2022)

Isn't amazing how one person can flip your mood in an instant all because you know how much of a crap friend they've been over the last  year or so and they carry on that theme by writing the most generic message in a Christmas card. Yet even though I want to scream and shout at them for their behaviour I also refuse to lower myself to their standards because I know I'm better than them. Period.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 7, 2022)

I keep getting scouted by scammers or wannabe producers and even though its funny, its also a bit annoying lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2022)

love when people cry in (social) media because they can and people believes it all rather than talking to the person (or equivalent), lol.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 7, 2022)

Spoiler: Vent



-I miss my room and having space.

-While I’m glad that Dad isn’t drinking as heavily as before. It still bothers me that the only reason that he’s changing is to prove my uncle wrong. Uncle basically told him, “I’ll lose weight once you stop drinking.”

What about us? Did our feelings not mean anything to him all these years?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2022)

I feel like I desperately need some help but I have no one to turn to


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 7, 2022)

I _really _wish I would've acted better back in 2020, i had so many unresolved mental issues and I said and did terrible things i feel so bad about

In fact: this applies to 2021 too! Just this year I figured out what's wrong with me and have been trying to fix myself and my mistakes! I've hurt people and i wish i could reverse it, i know it's all over now and dwelling on it is no good but 

I also hurt someone very near and dear to my heart this year, i just hope i can have a fresh start in 2023. I want to change


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I feel like I desperately need some help but I have no one to turn to


7cups
Bliss
The Trevor Project
Find a Therapist
Here are some free/affordable or useful options that may have some people who can help, refer you to help, or even point you in the right direction. If your local healthcare provides it, try calling a mental health hotline. Your doctor would be a great idea too if you can.

If all else fails or you need to be in a better mindset now, here are some other options:
Yoga for Anxiety
I really like yoga and it helps me calm down, theres other people too this is just my favorite lady. She also does mediation if yoga's not your thing.
8 Things You Can Do To Improve Your Mental Health
Everyone loves a good psych2go video, this could be of some help but its not a replacement for professional help or medication.

Check and see if your state/region/country has any other mental health resources that could be of use.

If you're ever in a severe mental health crisis that might involve dark thoughts, call 988 immediately. Your life is worth it.

Hopefully this doesn't seem unsolicited, holidays can be really hard for me because of reasons involving the paragraph above and I genuinely just want to make sure nobody suffers.

Drink some water, allow yourself to smile, and hope things will be okay. You matter here on the forums and everywhere else more than you know.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> 7cups
> Bliss
> The Trevor Project
> Find a Therapist
> ...


I appreciate this so much  it feels nice to know that there are people who care 


Spoiler: info



I actually just talked to my therapist earlier today abt what's been going on. long story short I need to get myself and my mom out of this house. we have barely any money for food and yet my dad makes too much to qualify for food stamps. we're behind on bills yet he somehow has thousand of dollars to spend on useless stuff. not to mention he's very verbally/emotionally abusive to me and my mom. I really feel like I'm just stuck here and there's no help for me or my mom (we're both disabled so we can't work enough to self-sustain). I'm tired of not having any money for important things. I'm also tired of being terrified every day bc the mere presence of my dad in the house makes my anxiety so bad. I feel absolutely hopeless and I'm honestly miserable. I just want to get out of here, to live somewhere where I don't have to deal with someone who is lazy/gross and complains nonstop and makes us feel like failures. idk what to do.


----------



## vinnie (Dec 7, 2022)

I overthink just about everything. I could say a simple hi to someone and start berating myself on how they probably think I'm weird or stupid. It's very annoying, but it's a habit I can't shake. I wish I could just talk to people instead of being too nervous to say anything.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I appreciate this so much  it feels nice to know that there are people who care
> 
> 
> Spoiler: info
> ...


That is such a heartbreaking and difficult situation. I'm sorry you have to go through this keeping you in my prayers and hoping things turn out alright for you and your mom eventually.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I appreciate this so much  it feels nice to know that there are people who care
> 
> 
> Spoiler: info
> ...





Spoiler



I seriously can't believe how similar our dad's are lol. From everything I've read from you, they're so similar in a lot of ways. The thousands of dollars to spend on useless stuff hit hard, because my dad is so like that. Spends hundreds a week on unnecessarily stuff, then flips his lid when there's a small maintenance issue with the house or car. Like bro stop trying to live a lifestyle that you can't afford?? Also the mere presence of my dad puts me on edge bc I never know when he's going to flip his lid again 

It feels good to know that I'm not alone in this. Hang in there


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2022)

I'll join the ****ty acting-dad club if i can, lol....for other reasons than above but yeah he very much sucks most of the time.

and he thinks i want his money when he lit never done anything good for me, lol


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 8, 2022)

Feeling empty and I don’t know why. 

Also, I wish I looked older, but I don’t know why most people think I’m a minor. I don’t know if it’s my face, the way I dress, my height, or whatever. I can’t fix my face. I’m male-passable without facial hair, so I guess their minds go to “child.” I hate looking young because people think I’m lying about my age, even online when I was called out in a comments section of Facebook for saying my age. What do they want? My ID? 

A bunch of *******s on Facebook. I’m glad I deleted that trash platform.


----------



## oak (Dec 8, 2022)

Sigh


Spoiler



Last Christmas both my rabbits were alive and now they're both dead so this holiday feels lame af. Also I got diagnosed with OCD this week and I decided to tell my mom and be honest and I can tell she's disappointed so now I have a stupid guilty feeling for something I can't control. I also gotta start new meds which is the worst.


----------



## Dim (Dec 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 9, 2022)

I got the dentist Monday


----------



## BakaRina (Dec 9, 2022)

I hate when I get to play against rude players. Like, let me play the game in peace and who cares if I’m not as good as you? This is why I don’t like playing online as much.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2022)

What bothers me is that I’ve been about a year and a half post dental surgery. It feels like it’s been longer. I have a full top implant, and to say my life has changed would be an understatement. _*People do in fact treat you differently based on appearance.* _That is the one thing I’ve learned. Not only that, but I’ve become way more social. I’m not covering my mouth or looking down when speaking. I’m maintaining eye contact and using hand gestures. I currently have more friends now than I have in my first twenty years of living. 

When someone compliments my perfect teeth — which they are, ‘cause they’re fake — I just thank them and tell the person they are fake. I’m not trying to hide anything. But I do want to tell the younger ones, just take care of your teeth. I’m 24 years old with implants because I didn’t take care of my real ones.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2022)

When a package is shown as registered, ie. they basically printed the label and slapped it onto the package rather than actually getting it to a post office or sorts.... Like just write, "label printed" instead lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 10, 2022)

so frustrating when you've done something perfectly the first time and then the next time you try to do it, you fail. and you fail again. and again and again and again
hate myself so much right now


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 10, 2022)

My Christmas tree won’t work (it’s pre-lit) and the ones I’ve seen online are ridiculously expensive. So it looks like I won’t be having a tree this year, fun times.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 10, 2022)

It's the month where everything break, the toilet handle stayed in my hand, the refrigerator main shelf with drawers collapsed, the computer won't start,  my slippers broke, the kitchen interuptor broke and the lamp exploded.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 10, 2022)

Loud neighbors.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2022)

when I was at the barber earlier I put my beanie in my coat hood, and when I left I didn't think to grab it so as I was rushing out the door to get where I needed to go I must've dropped it in the barbershop. and he left with his wife early today to go to PA so by the time I was able to get back he was gone. so basically my head is really cold now until I can get a new beanie


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 10, 2022)

Does anyone else feel like they have nothing going on in their life? My life is basically work and doing little to nothing in my free time. My interests aren’t well-rounded either. People are playing like 10 different video games and I’m playing the same one or two. I wish I was into more things instead. When people ask me what I do over my days off I struggle with what to say because it’s nothing special. I tried to get into Splatoon years ago and it just wasn’t fun. I only did so because my friend group at the time had fun with it and I wanted to join in but I wasn’t enjoying it myself. Why mold myself into someone I’m not? 

Must be why I’m not on social media. I have nothing to showcase. And why am I thinking about this when the TBT Christmas event just started?? I should participate, take my mind off stupid things like this.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 10, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Does anyone else feel like they have nothing going on in their life? My life is basically work and doing little to nothing in my free time. My interests aren’t well-rounded either. People are playing like 10 different video games and I’m playing the same one or two. I wish I was into more things instead. When people ask me what I do over my days off I struggle with what to say because it’s nothing special. I tried to get into Splatoon years ago and it just wasn’t fun. I only did so because my friend group at the time had fun with it and I wanted to join in but I wasn’t enjoying it myself. Why mold myself into someone I’m not?
> 
> Must be why I’m not on social media. I have nothing to showcase. And why am I thinking about this when the TBT Christmas event just started?? I should participate, take my mind off stupid things like this.


I feel the exact same  I just work full time and do little to nothing in my spare time or weekends. I hate it when people ask me what I got up to in the weekend. I just play games, mostly with my brother online or by myself, and do housework. I don't have any friends or family where I live so it's not like I can hang out with anyone even if I wanted to. To be fair though, housework takes up to a day out of my weekend lol. I feel the peer pressure from other people to be more active and get out there and do stuff with others, but I'm actually quite happy being on my own? Other people just don't understand that


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 10, 2022)

For the third time this week I woke up to my parents arguing. My dad tells me to say this or that to my mom. Neither of them apologised to me. Every menial disagreement is like this

dad bringing up the fake divorce threats again.

i actually had better sleep than usual. And i get to wake up to this. Nobody understands the _insomnia_

Can’t wait until I actually have support

@Croconaw @ali.di.magix solution is to be proactive wether it’s going right into picking something up or proactive about your rest/energy and getting into that kinda feels like its me saying generic nonsense but thats my experience. Dont be passive with your hobbies if you want to change it, tired of seeing people say theyre bored when they just sit around waiting for things to happen and are never active. if this bothers you then you can gradually change, that isnt the ssme as lying to yourself. It isnt even nessicarily a problem unless the lack of social aspect bothers you but otherwise forcing yourself to do stuff might bother you so you can find a happy mental ground


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 11, 2022)

Didn't realize until 11 at night that I totally messed up last week.. I lost track of a commitment due to some life events and now I can't sleep and feel terrible and wonder if it was just left undone and I have a lot to apologize for or if someone was inconvenienced and I can take up extra shifts. And I'm also wondering why I wasn't contacted about it...
I can apologize tomorrow since it's midnight now, and I'm seeing them then anyway, but.. I mean that doesn't fix it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2022)

so it's okay to racist-bait people now too, lol.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 11, 2022)

I got the dentist tomorrow and I’m really worried that they will have too take a tooth out


----------



## zarf (Dec 11, 2022)

Spoiler



I'm really worried about what's gonna happen to my final year project. I wasn't able to finish it last semester so I have to retake it in this one, and I've already put in the work but haven't been keeping in touch with my supervisor about my progress. The times I did message him, he didn't reply. I don't know if it's because he's busy or because he's angry at me for retaking my fyp. I don't know if he's even willing to supervise my project anymore. My imagination is going wild with awful scenarios and it makes me sick to my stomach. I know I should keep trying to contact him but just the thought of it fills me with dread. Like... just typing an email is enough to make me wanna cry. I think if I try to go to his office and meet him in person I might just end up being paralysed in fear. I want to communicate with him so bad but at the same time I just don't have the courage to do so. I wish I wasn't like this.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2022)

tum hurts, i hope those parts ain't going back to period..i'm eating those bc pills for a reason man...


----------



## Beanz (Dec 11, 2022)

i finally got my screwdriver to open up my broken 2DS xl and i have no idea what’s wrong with it even though i checked everything i needed. everything looks fine. i haven’t played in two weeks, my poor nl villagers 

also my family is setting up the christmas decorations and it’s kind of stressful because the living room is all teared up with furniture everywhere.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 11, 2022)

I wish I had enough tbt to buy a piece of art.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 11, 2022)

Sophie23 said:


> I wish I had enough tbt to buy a piece of art.


how much is it?


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 11, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> how much is it?


450


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 11, 2022)

going on secondhand websites to find cool sanrio stuff: 
the prices:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 11, 2022)

I think I drank expired milk in my morning coffee at work and now I feel sick


----------



## Beanz (Dec 11, 2022)

bro i feel so terrible bc i have to go to school tomorrow. i wish i could be normal and could stop being so anxious about being around people i see basically everyday. nobody understands why, i don’t even know why im like this and it makes me sort of depressed.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 11, 2022)

It really does suck that literally every day I do have off from work or night school that it just always rains. It's so annoying and depressing. I'm getting tired of it lol. Why can't the crappy weather happen when I am at work or school?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 11, 2022)

One of my friends (the one I sorta like) texted me she’s been having stomach issues and the hospital finally figured out what was wrong. She has horseshoe kidney which is basically a fusion of the kidneys. If they break, she’ll need a kidney transplant. I’m glad they were able to figure out what was wrong, but I have a feeling she’ll somehow break the kidney… be it by overworking, (she has two jobs and doesn’t have a day off in the next 3 weeks), reckless driving or some other way. Even though I’m not entirely sure how that works, lol.

Although, she says she’s quitting her second job on the 15th, I’m not sure how truthful this is. 

She’s previously tried coming to work when she wasn’t feeling well and had to be sent home. She also has very high stress levels and paces the store, at least every time I worked with her. Sometimes I just want to give her a hug and tell her to calm down.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 11, 2022)

me when school tomorrow:


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 11, 2022)

-


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 11, 2022)

I swear my management of stress and anxiety is getting worse. I’m doing counseling, I’ve upped my meds, I’ve lost weight (one of my many insecurities)…and yet I still can’t break bad habits that cause my anxiety


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2022)

been so busy the last few days (especially today ugh) and I have to get up early tomorrow again just to work for 4 hours. I'm so exhausted. I wouldn't be surprised if I ended up oversleeping tomorrow morning, though I'll try my best not to.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 11, 2022)

Spoiler: Tw for mention of throwing up and overall gross stuff 



i had a tonsil stone stuck in the back of my throat and trying to get it out was HELL!! i probably threw up half of my food trying to get that thing out and i feel horrible now


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 11, 2022)

i wonder if some people think im weird ..

edit: erm this was supposed to go in random thoughts but i guess it could go here too since it _is _bothering me


----------



## smudge.e (Dec 11, 2022)

The fact that I will probably never be able to own a home. Life is expensive and we are mostly f’d
The fact that I have health insurance but I had to pay 200$ to see a doctor for 10minutes about how I think my pinky toe is broken
The fact that I am not mentally stable enough to be able to even handle having a child and I’m almost 27 -let alone afford having a kid -Let alone even afford giving birth


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 11, 2022)

They took this from us in the unneeded sequel. 



Spoiler



I don't even play the game. I like the lore and such, but since this is a blizzard game, you know the story isn't in the game.


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2022)

I've been trying to reach out to people on Discord and My Anime List to make some more friends this past week and I keep getting no responses. It doesn't really bother me too much since I'm used to being ghosted and ignored online, but it does make me wonder if I'm presenting myself in the wrong way. There are a few exceptions, but I'm afraid of sending them friend requests. My fear of rejection is really deep.

Also my sleep schedule is getting worse. I woke up at 11 A.M., fell back asleep, and woke up at 5 P.M. again. I have a class at 1 P.M. tomorrow, so I have to wake up at a better time. I sure am going to be tired tomorrow...


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2022)

I’m actually satisfied with my interests currently. Sometimes I just have a lack of identity. Like I’m not sure who I am inside so I adopt different interests or adopt certain views even if I’m not entirely sure I want to. I’ve gotten better at being true to myself. It feels nice when I like something and I’m actually into it myself. *looking at you, hockey*


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 12, 2022)

I am very tired of waking up at 4am for no reason!!!!!


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 12, 2022)

Dentist  today Dentist today


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 12, 2022)

Spoiler: Vent



I’m tired of being physically exhausted all day, every day for the past week. It has even gotten to the point where I take a nap when my nephew naps instead of eating  my lunch. I probably won’t be able to complete all of the TBT events. This sucks considering the fact that the events benefit charities.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2022)

autocorrect sometimes.... i was supposed to write "kankuro" as in the naruto character.. spelled it wrong and it gave me urokinase...yes it's a real word apparently lol


----------



## Clock (Dec 12, 2022)

Wish I could stop having to hesitate on things sometimes


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 12, 2022)

Someone has stolen all the fences and cones around our excavations on one of my construction sites??? Bruh who thinks in their right mind that it’s a good idea to steal fences around an open excavation


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 12, 2022)

the fact that my 2015 phone was better than the new 2021 i just got ???? old one had a 64-bit processor, new one has 32-bit. old one could charge wirelessly, new one can't. old one actually _came with a plug_, new one didn't. not to mention the old one was _smaller_. how does that make even a lick of sense-

might get my old one fixed anyway, since it only needs a new battery. otherwise i'll never get to play pocket camp again lol. (seriously, screw nintendo.)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 12, 2022)

I lost my crochet hook and now I need to go buy another one of the same size because I'm making a gift I need to give tommorrow ༎ຶ⁠‿⁠༎ຶ


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 12, 2022)

I need to stop procrastinating on my schoolwork, figured out today that my history timeline assignment was due today and I haven't even started it yet.
I wish I was more motivated and less distracted - I was supposed to write this English essay two hours ago and it's due tomorrow!!
Also very stressed 'cause mid-terms are this week (starting Wednesday) and I've barely studied. I'm gonna fail the Science exam for sure. :,)


----------



## Aniko (Dec 13, 2022)

My aunt who videocalled my (deaf) mom at 11:50 pm and both are yelling on the phone for more than half a hour and woke everybody in the house. It was not even important, they are just gossiping about stuff that happened years ago. Even the cats are annoyed.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 13, 2022)

I can hug my favorite person no problem and be openly affectionate with her, but with my crush I suddenly lose 99% of my brain cells.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2022)

omg why is my whole body so stiff  trying to do stretches over here to loosen up and idek if it's helping lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 13, 2022)

from a month ago but still




this is embarrassing


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2022)

way too cold today   ...and this week.



Spoiler



spotting/bleeding cramps...seems like these gestagen/non-combined don't work that good either :/ guess i should really seek help for it.or maybe quit them i don't really have a boyfriend/sexual relationships with males anyway so can't really get pregnant. i defo need to try something else though this ain't be working as it should.


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 13, 2022)

My absolute favourite show of all time that I obsess over has said it’s only doing 6 episodes in the last season  please no don’t ruin it for me I seriously am so obsessed with the show…..


----------



## Clock (Dec 13, 2022)

My back feels sore today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2022)

every animal in this house has gotten on my last nerve today, I'm so tired of dealing w the stupid **** they pull.

also not even sure if I want to participate in this TBT holiday event besides maybe the advent calendar and daily raffle. I just have no energy or motivation for it. I'm still not fully in the christmas/holiday spirit and I'm honestly not sure if I will be (if not it would be at least the second year in a row I've not been in the spirit).


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 13, 2022)

-


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 13, 2022)

i like the idea of secret santa but i never know what to get for my friends. the last time i did a secret santa/gave gifts, my gift got laughed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm kinda over it now, just tired and annoyed.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 14, 2022)

I have a dentist appointment on Thursday.  Fun.  I HATE getting my blood pressure checked, and I always worry about them finding plaque and whatnot.  Let's just say I have a bit of Atelophobia. ;------;
I am a sensitive person, you see.  When I get scolded by someone from making a mistake and for not doing something good enough, it really gets to me...

Also, during the holidays my brother may have one of his friends over.  My dad and my brother haven't even talked about it with me, I have just been overhearing them talk about it.  My brother and I still both live with our dad, so it could get hectic and screw things over.  I honestly hate having guests over, especially if it is overnight.  It can mess up the sleeping arrangements, you are expected to act/dress a certain way, and it can disturb the peace.  You have no idea how obnoxious it gets in this household during sports games.  NTM, it can also mess up plans on both my family's side, and his family's side.  Me, my dad, and my brother has stuff to do during the holiday break.  NTM, I am actually friends with his sister and I feel like he should be with her for the holidays.  Don't get me wrong, I love the Winter Break period (I am unemployed, but still), and I AM still looking forward to it, but I am kinda looking forward to it being over at the same time. :/
Why can't this be saved for a later date and the three just go to a sporting event together instead?

Another thing I have been concerned about: I have been overhearing my dad and my brother talk about getting a dog.   My brother really wants one for some reason.  Listen, I mean no offense to cat and dog lovers out there, but I have like zero patience with them.  NTM, you have to worry about them chewing your things, peeing/pooping on your floors/furniture.  I really hope my dad decides against this.  He claims it steer away criminals, but we have security for that.  He is also acknowledging the pros of NOT having an animal, but I am keeping my guard up.

Don't get me wrong, I love my dad and my brother, but I am really looking forward to my brother and I getting our own places later on down the road.  That way, we do not have to get mixed in each other's rigmarole.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2022)

it's not even 6am and I woke up not being able to go back to sleep. I think I know what's wrong now; I feel really dehydrated. not only do we already not have much to drink, but I'm in one of my funks where there's not much I can really handle so I'm super picky. I think once my dad leaves for work I'm gonna drive to the store and get some gatorade, hopefully that helps but idk.


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 14, 2022)

This is so petty but I finally got the new Discord font and I think it’s terrible. It feels so aggressive and square. Normally I think people completely exaggerate changes Discord makes, like I can’t even recognise what people are saying for some like the mobile interface being more slow or something, but this is actually awful lol.


----------



## oddbear (Dec 14, 2022)

im currently at school and my head AND stomach have been hurting this entire morning, but there’s nothing i can do because i have to be there for finals


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2022)

^I hate the new discord font too, annoying to read and yep looks aggressive of sorts? Normally I don't care about fonts but Calibri is so much better or whatever they used before.

Also ingrown hair sucks like how does it even do it lol...

And lastly, I don't get the deal with people not telling you directly on the spot what you did/say wrong and instead waits a day? Like it wouldn't have been hard for me to move those boxes yesterday, I merely placed them like I did cause there weren't much space around yesterday. Smh peeps.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 14, 2022)

i swear people think im mute or something..  like y’all know that im perfectly capable of speaking right? just because i prefer to be quiet doesn’t mean that i can’t talk. you pointing it out doesn’t make me want to be talkative all of a sudden so f off. like why do people find it so offensive that i don’t speak much? i will never understand loud people but i don’t go around asking “wHY aRe You So LoUd??!??!”


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 14, 2022)

Spoiler: transphobic maybe



My dad was just joking I think, but he said that when he gets trained as a server, he wants his pronouns to be “they is.” 

I don’t think that’s how it works, lol.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 14, 2022)

I have a nasty cold


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2022)

love how the people who say "I just don't like it when the LGBT community shoves their gender/sexuality down my throat" are the same people who put up giant billboards in the middle of a busy part of town that says "GOD IS THE CREATOR." then they wonder why so many people are turning away from Christianity. they're so damn preachy.


----------



## oak (Dec 14, 2022)

My new meds are making my stomach queasy and my head feels in the clouds. The side affects should go away within a week apparently though so hopefully that's true


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 14, 2022)

we love sapphic shows constantly getting cancelled. can't bury your wlw if you bury the whole damn show ig


----------



## Pixori (Dec 14, 2022)

I wanted to make her birthday good today, I feel like I failed bc of things beyond my control. 

I hate it. I just wanted her to be happy.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 14, 2022)

I am not in the Christmas spirit so I haven’t participated in the event. I was really looking for it, maybe for others. I know lots of us were excited for it.


----------



## vinnie (Dec 14, 2022)

I hit myself in the shin with a music stand today after concert practice. I have a huge bruise that hurts pretty bad. I'm so ready for this Christmas concert.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 15, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> spotting/bleeding cramps...seems like these gestagen/non-combined don't work that good either :/ guess i should really seek help for it.or maybe quit them i don't really have a boyfriend/sexual relationships with males anyway so can't really get pregnant. i defo need to try something else though this ain't be working as it should.





Spoiler



I feel this :/ I've been spotting on and off for about 3-4 months now. I've been on this medication before and never had this problem so idk why it's suddenly happening now?? My hormones are just insane rn lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 15, 2022)

I have heart burn. It's my own fault, but none the less it still bothers me lol. I really shouldn't eat anything past 8 or 7.. I feel old. But truth is, I'm getting old. I'm even starting to get some hair that looks like tinsel.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 15, 2022)

Monkey paw, you are cruel. I have my room again but I hate saying goodbye. Especially when I possibly won't see my relative again until next year. That is if I don't save enough money to visit in the summer.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 15, 2022)

I’ve got Covid


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Dec 15, 2022)

UUUGH!  I just cleared my recycle bin TODAY after neglecting it for a week....and while sending over my work files from tonight I realized I never saved and sent yesterday's work over so it's all gone now. My manager always, ALWAYS texts me when I don't send any work overnight, and he didn't message me today for the first time.  I tried installing disk drill and it didn't work and I have no idea what else I can try to recover my files. I just wanted to be done with my work for the week so I can focus on my commissions and other art things now I'm stuck wasting tomorrow redoing work...u_u Officially no entering the TBT events I guess.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 15, 2022)

My eating habits have been really bad lately. I just skip meals constantly, or wait to eat when I'm absolutely starving. And when I'm starving, I just want something quick and easy to eat, so I either eat out or make something small for myself. I'm under the pump at work so I don't think about eating until I feel like I'm going to pass out lol. 

On the positive side, I've cut down on sugary stuff and a combination of that and not eating as much has made me lose weight.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this :/ I've been spotting on and off for about 3-4 months now. I've been on this medication before and never had this problem so idk why it's suddenly happening now?? My hormones are just insane rn lol





Spoiler



yeah i'm on gestagen-only/noncombined pills at the mo but idk it's not helping cause even when I spot I get cramps which they are supposed to turn down so ?? yeah idk if I should maybe investigate if I have endometriosis or stuff. 

hope you an find some help though! i don't really get why you should have period for this long i mean you're not supposed to have kids past like 35 anyway lol....




	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022

I don't really have time for the event either other than collecting raffle tickets and the calendar.. don't have Nh and defo dont have time for others.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 15, 2022)

I can't sleep because a mozzie is buzzing in my ear and now I'm fully awake at 4am (have been some hours) and I'm creeped out because where I live I hear creepy noises all the time. I'm so annoyed. j just want to sleep.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 15, 2022)

I try not to come here and complain, but I just have to vent this time.

My house is a disaster. I was not prepared to come home the other night and find a thick layer of dust coating every single room in my house. We closed all the doors and opened the window while they were demolitioning the bathroom, but the dust went under the doors or through the vents. I don't know, but literally EVERYTHING I own is a mess now. My doll collection, plushies, figures, laptop, mouse, mousepad, chairs, cushions, bedding, jewelry, even the Christmas gifts I just bought. If it was in the house while they were working, it's covered in dust. 

And yeah, the contractors are cleaning up after themselves as in sweeping and vacuuming the area they're working in, but I'm the one who will have to do a detailed cleaning of every single item in every room when they're done. Everything I touch at home feels dirty and there's no point in cleaning it now, unless it's like hygiene stuff, because more dust gets generated every day. I've put some of the important stuff in plastic bags now, but I can't do that with everything.

Also, I'm really missing my showers. They weren't just how I stayed clean. They were an important part of my mental self-care. Bathing and washing my hair at the kitchen sink just doesn't feel the same.

I'll be so happy when this remodel is over.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 15, 2022)

feeling like charlie brown on christmas rn ngl


----------



## hugs (Dec 15, 2022)

i'm being more clingy around my bf and i don't like it


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 15, 2022)

I got no sleep last night. I had a horrible migraine and fever but I couldn't get up to get any medicine because my body was in so much pain the whole night. By 6 I ended up crying for 2 hours because I just couldn't take it. Took me another hour to get up.

I haven't been this sick since covid. The good news is that I finished all my schoolwork at home and my fever broke a few hours ago. Feeling much better now.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 15, 2022)

Spoiler: spoiling this bc i sound insane ORZ



okay we thought finding out we're plural was cool and all but it's causing problems now!! Lol!! our host (most active member) is so emotionally unstable and the rest of us are literally unable to do anything about it

Since finding out we're plural he decided to contact his (our? a few of us were involved with him too) ex and see if he could be his friend again because long story short he personally didn't do any of the things that upset him!! but he made US talk to him and put needless stress on us!! he seems to still have a problem with being extremely obsessive, just like our original host had. Great

and of course, that didn't work out for many reasons

The rest of us are at a loss for what to do because this entire thing is just RIDICULOUS


If you don't know anything about being plural just ignore this because it makes me sound like a madman if you don't 

Edit: oh okay something EVEN WORSE just happened that i can't explain because it'd make me sound insane either way, GREAT!!! I LOVE IT HERE!!


----------



## vinnie (Dec 15, 2022)

the person i like has the impression that i'm annoying. each time i try talking to him, he just smiles awkwardly and shakes his head like im an annoying pest. help


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2022)

I wish you could lock your own threads, lmao.

Also, why can I not hug my crush(?) and why do I feel like she doesn’t to? Besides she has a boyfriend she’s practically married to so there’s that. I don’t know how things are going between them. I don’t know. I need to figure out my feelings here. I’m not even into the whole dating thing.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 15, 2022)

Honestly just generally feeling anxious. I think it's a combination of things. 
I also wish things were better for everyone. Like, I know people have rough days.. but for some it's literally an everyday thing. I just think things could be better, but some out there don't want other's QOL to improve because they are benefitting off of it and worse, try to pass it off as the norm. There's alot to this thought so, I'll just stop here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Like, I know people have rough days.. but for some it's literally an everyday thing.


yeah I honestly can't remember the last time I had a day where I wasn't constantly stressed and overwhelmed. every day is a rough day, one way or another. I don't want to make this abt myself though, I appreciate that you're thinking abt us.



I've been in that funk again where I don't have an appetite at all and I know I should eat but I don't want to. earlier I tried to eat some yogurt to see if that would help my appetite and it just made me feel worse. I may just end up getting noodles/pasta since that's something I can usually handle.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 15, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> I got no sleep last night. I had a horrible migraine and fever but I couldn't get up to get any medicine because my body was in so much pain the whole night. By 6 I ended up crying for 2 hours because I just couldn't take it. Took me another hour to get up.
> 
> I haven't been this sick since covid. The good news is that I finished all my schoolwork at home and my fever broke a few hours ago. Feeling much better now.


Update: almost lost my voice entirely


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 15, 2022)

Sorry maybe this is kind of petty
My NSO is expiring in 9 days and I feel really sad/disappointed about it, I will very likely never be able to renew it again(the whole ideal is so complicated trust me) I'm really going to miss visiting dream addresses, downloading fun custom designs from the portal, visiting vacation homes in HHP other people made for villagers and being able to play with others who enjoy my favorite game of all time(ACNH)
Really sucks Nintendo can charge us for using internet when I've played other online games that have free online play and a far more reasonable way of charging for things so they can make money but whatever Nintendo...


----------



## Aquatic_Amy (Dec 16, 2022)

Spoiler



-Removed-


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 16, 2022)

I feel like I haven’t gotten sleep without waking up in the middle of it all week. I can’t sleep at night and conk out during the morning. Also, once I realise my dad is home I can never get back to sleep, out of anxiety. _Genuine insomnia. _It sucks so much.

Really starting to get at my mental health, plus I’ve been really snotty and sick from god knows what anyway.

Today an old site that hurt me a lot / where I felt bullied was also on my mind. I hate that it still pops up in my memory.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2022)

not hungry but i should eat dinner sigh



Spoiler



cant wait for menopause man


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 16, 2022)

something is terribly wrong with me i thinks. idk what but it's definitely something.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Sorry maybe this is kind of petty
> My NSO is expiring in 9 days and I feel really sad/disappointed about it, I will very likely never be able to renew it again(the whole ideal is so complicated trust me) I'm really going to miss visiting dream addresses, downloading fun custom designs from the portal, visiting vacation homes in HHP other people made for villagers and being able to play with others who enjoy my favorite game of all time(ACNH)
> Really sucks Nintendo can charge us for using internet when I've played other online games that have free online play and a far more reasonable way of charging for things so they can make money but whatever Nintendo...


can NSO be paid for with an eshop card?



I came here to say I am very cold. I was under my heated blanket and it helped but I'm getting ready to go shopping w my friend so now I'm freezing again


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> can NSO be paid for with an eshop card?
> 
> 
> 
> I came here to say I am very cold. I was under my heated blanket and it helped but I'm getting ready to go shopping w my friend so now I'm freezing again


Yes you can use the yellow E-shop gift cards to pay for it. I obtained my NSO membership from a red NSO family membership gift card I got at target for $35. The whole situation is so complicated because when I tried to use the family membership only for myself*
(*if you are confused why I got a family membership in the first place when I was only using it for myself it was originally meant for my siblings as well as me but we couldn't get them to activate it too because it's so complicated to explain so yeah that's why only I have it)

 on my Nintendo account and it won't let me redeem it because I'm a minor under 18 and apparently only 18+ can use it even though I've used those yellow gift cards you can also get from target to buy games and DLCs but I can't use the red NSO gift card?? It literally makes no sense...
I needed to put the family membership on my mom's account so I can use it even though I'm using the family membership as an individual membership
Since I'm not allowed to use the red NSO gift card to get membership I bet it won't let me purchase NSO with the yellow E-shop gift cards because it only lets adults do it
The only way for me to get NSO again is if I can buy another $35 family membership gift card at target that I can't afford and it's a waste of money anyways because I literally only want NSO to get custom designs, dream addresses and vacation home tours on ACNH


----------



## Clock (Dec 16, 2022)

After being generous to my younger sibling idk if I should stop helping her. She's always being ungrateful and ignorant to me and to the other family members sometimes


----------



## vinnie (Dec 16, 2022)

I lost my 40$ copy of Tomodachi Life. Literally why did I even buy it for that much.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 16, 2022)

My cats are worrying me. They learned how to open a door so they could continue doing something they're not supposed to. This doesn't sound like much but I'm just avoiding full context.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2022)

i love my friend to death but she wants to video call me every evening and I honestly prefer to have most evenings to myself. she fell asleep but I don't want to leave the call bc there's a video playing and if I end the call it'll stop and it might wake her up. idk what to do lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 16, 2022)

I can't tell if I'm losing touch with reality or not and it scares me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2022)

hate when I'm feeling just fine and then a wave of depression hits me and I suddenly don't know what to do abt it. especially when I'm in the middle of doing something and I decide I don't want to do it anymore and I'd rather go curl up in my bed. feel like I'll cry no for reason and it sucks.


edit: I'm a bit better now, just watched some yt videos and worked on my commission. honestly when I feel sad I just look at my heart wand and bluebird plush among others, and remember there are people who care abt me. praying someday I can get over being depressed.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 17, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> sniped


Mooooooood for the spoiler

. . . 

I wish I didn't deal with social anxiety.  Sometimes, it takes me days until I can finally muster up the courage to ask for/about certain stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2022)

PoGo people sometimes...

Especially when they ghost/ignore you when you ask if it's okay to open Best friends-level up gift cause you know they are level 50 already but they might want to wait for other reasons. Like fine keep ignoring Idc anymore.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 17, 2022)

I wish I had my two dreamie collectibles - a celeste plushie and star wand because they’re the only ones I like that look Harry Pottery. And I 100% promise I would never ever sell them if I ever got them. I Cross my heart and etc that I would never ever sell them. I never had dreamie collectibles before


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 17, 2022)

I love waking up in the morning to the fire alarm only in my room going off and going out of my room tryin to find my parents only for my mom and sis to treat me like I'm crazy cause the fire alarms go off 'all the time' and it's been such a problem that they even took down only one of the alarms. Mine never had this problem and if they were such trouble, put up a ****in different alarm! But no they took the one in the hallway down and left all the others even thou it was such a problem that they would go off for no reason.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2022)

really wish my dad would leave me alone. every time my day goes from okay to awful it happens bc he's doing something to irritate me. and I can't stand up for myself and tell him to stop bc he gets all offended and has an attitude. I'm so tired of this.


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2022)

The AquaDom exploded yesterday. 
I've been inside it several times and I can't imagine how that could have happened. There's a restaurant I like to go to on Karl-Lienknecke Straße directly next door to where the AquaDom stood. The staff there are always so kind to us. I hope they're able to reopen.

Also, Sky Q is being a pain and not letting me download the movie I was planning to watch tonight.


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2022)

Me when I see a fly literally a few days before winter:


----------



## oak (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm sitting waiting for my shift at work to start. I've been on leave and haven't been to work since the summer so I'm really nervous. Also idk how I used to do afternoon shift so easily before, I'm already getting sleepy lmao. Also apparently one of our coworkers had a heart attack last week & passed away infront of everyone so I'm glad I wasn't there to witness it.. His poor family though, losing him right before Christmas.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 17, 2022)

me after my friend accidentally outs me to other people: 

it was an honest accident but still.. yikes!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 17, 2022)

Tfw you see flashing lights for 5 seconds and nearly have a panic attack (help)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2022)

horrible sinus headache again yay

also no matter what I do to try and fix it, my video previews are all super slow on Openshot, meaning the audio doesn't play and the video only moves forward one second every like 7 seconds. and I can't edit this video if I can't hear the audio. I even tried updating it and that wont even launch without immediately crashing. idk what the deal is.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2022)

Yeah mom it's one thing trying to get help for stuff and a whole other claiming this *****y side of yours is some "personality" lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 18, 2022)

I ordered from a website a month ago and my item still hasn’t been shipped. I sent three messages over the past week and they aren’t responding. I would just like a refund if the item is not going to be shipped.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 18, 2022)

how do i stop procrastinating


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2022)

How on earth do you react to a sudden text from your Mother that you have barely contact anymore to for your own sanity that pretty much said "Hey, so I almost died and didn't tell you about it but yeah so here now you know. Anyways the guy that is my husband that was ready to punch you in front of me that I didn't even bother saying anything to? He saved my life, he's my hero!!!"

I want to cry, scream and punch something at the same time but it'll wake up my baby and fiancé will be mad if I destroy something. What to do, what to do..


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 18, 2022)

Just tired, demotivated and burnt out from work rn…just one more day after this and then I’m on holiday


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 18, 2022)

I can't believe I honestly got told "stop being so sensitive" how emotionless and cold do I need to be to satisfy people?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I can't believe I honestly got told "stop being so sensitive" how emotionless and cold do I need to be to satisfy people?


I promise you you're fine, the world really doesn't need any more insensitive people. you just keep doing your thing 



I hate that I have to work again tomorrow. I'm getting so exhausted from it, going in and dealing w people gossiping and misgendering me, not to mention cats terrorizing other cats so I get to hear angry screeches constantly. I just want to wake up tomorrow and be able to go back to sleep in my nice cozy bed.

also feeling quite pathetic


----------



## Shawna (Dec 19, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I can't believe I honestly got told "stop being so sensitive" how emotionless and cold do I need to be to satisfy people?


It hate it when people put others down for "being sensitive", yet shame people for not crying/being sensitive to certain things.  Like, what do you want from us?  We are all emotionally wired differently.


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 19, 2022)

The universe decided to hate me with this sequence of events. I got no sleep last night from stress and my sleep schedule was messed up but I had to be up early so I just decided to go sleepless. I really tried my hardest at my appointment and it was going somewhere and means something to me but a laundry pipe broke and started covering the floor in water. And that happened twice. Of course I woke up to my parents fighting over it twice. At least this time something happened and they aren’t arguing over dust or something so menial but I basically got no rest after my session and this has to stop. None of this has anything to do with me but both of my parents still involve me with the “stop you’ll wake [me] up” or “she said/did this [from decades ago, why dont you yell at her”.

it took me until this year to learn how to cry. Maybe someday i can learn to sleep but i think something that simple will be a lifelong fight. I am now running on 1.5h sleep and for the last two weeks have gotten 4 hours on most dayys


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2022)

I've had 4hrs sleep and I have an 8am doctors appointment. I just want to go back to sleep but after being sick for weeks I can't justify not going.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2022)

I woke up just go to to the bathroom about an hour ago, but it turned into me being on my phone for an hour, lol. I should go back to sleep. Luckily, I’ll still end up with a decent amount of sleep with the hour or two I got before, plus the additional 7-8 hours I’ll get once I go back to sleep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2022)

it's 19°F outside rn


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 19, 2022)

In a blue moon I get labeled a singer because someone wants me to sing or they found out I was in choir in middle school (over 15 years ago). I correct them and say not really or I don't sing, or I don't have an interest. And they still insist, I'm a singer . Why?!
I'm just kinda tired of it. It's rare when I sing by myself as it is. I don't have any drive to sing unless it's a community kind of thing... And I have no desire to have a microphone over that what so ever. Singing isn't an interest. I'm not a very expressive person. Idk why I get targeted now and then like that?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2022)

wish people could stop using this in serious conversation cause it's literally the most "**** you man"/friendzone emoji ever lol


----------



## zarf (Dec 19, 2022)

Been sick with covid for the past few days, thought I'd be better by now but I'm still not. Wanting to rest but also have important work to finish before christmas. It's 3am and I can't even sleep cus all I can think about are the deadlines drawing closer and closer. The stress is killing me more than this virus.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2022)

10 hours later and it's still freezing in my room 
i'm sitting here waiting for my video visit w the doctor to start, and I don't want to look really unprofessional but I'm seriously so close to covering up in my heated blanket.


----------



## Plume (Dec 19, 2022)

my attempts to socialize are obscene and pathetic


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 19, 2022)

i want the weekend to come right now


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 19, 2022)

Spoiler



I really ****ing hate how my family says that “being lgbtq+ is a choice.” Like, are you serious? If I had any choice in the matter I wouldn’t choose to be this complicated and have identities that are barely known!


----------



## deana (Dec 19, 2022)

Ready to rage quit my job today or just cry here or maybe both


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 19, 2022)

_Blizzard like conditions are predicted in a couple of days_

Not enthused.


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2022)

In pain and can't sleep. Also been up and down a lot tonight and feeling guilty about that cos the Mrs is up for work at 6:30am.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm ready to chuck my work phone out the window and forget about it (for 2 weeks at least). When I spoke to my counselor a couple weeks ago she said to practice a bit of gratitude with my crews...and I tried at least. Couldn't really do a good send off for my favourite crew as half of them are on leave. Got some stuff for another crew and they were all good. But my least favourite crew...my God are they difficult. I just haven't worked out the best way to deal with the foreman, it's like he's out there to make life difficult for me. He's just a pain in the ass and puts me in such a crap mood everytime I see him or speak to him. I think I just need to get over myself.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 20, 2022)

How does one deal with grief? Also, how does one deal with hope that a relative will be ok? I’m struggling with both at the same time, and I don’t know what to feel. I can’t even cry because of this turmoil.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2022)

Ravenkitty22 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I really ****ing hate how my family says that “being lgbtq+ is a choice.” Like, are you serious? If I had any choice in the matter I wouldn’t choose to be this complicated and have identities that are barely known!





Spoiler



not only that but why would someone choose to identify in a way that makes them a target of hate and bullying? there's literally no logic there, people who say stuff like that are basically just saying "yeah im homophobic and I hate LGBT+ people, so what?"




I have stuff I need to do today, but not only am I really cold again but I was woken up pretty early this morning bc I had to drive to get my dad (his alternator gave out on his way to work). so I'm still exhausted bc I haven't had enough time to rest, and being cold really doesn't help. ig I'll have to suck it up and go do what I need to do so I can get back to being warm


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2022)

My meds are suppressing my appetite. Managed a third of dinner last night. Brunch was two pieces of leftover paneer pakora. Someone offered to treat me to dinner, but I'm not hungry so it consists of six chicken nuggets and a virgin piña colada.


----------



## oak (Dec 20, 2022)

Feeling like I have a cold starting and I bet it's from that guy at work who blew his nose the whole shift & was coughing.

Spoiler for grossness


Spoiler



I woke up coughing and spat into the sink and it was bloody? I swear to god bro why would you come to work sick as a dog, I'm pissed since I've already had covid twice this year


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 20, 2022)

-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2022)

tfw you get up at 5am and go into the bathroom for like 10 seconds and just in that short time frame you start freezing 

if I'm not mistaken today's literally the first day of the winter solstice so I definitely won't be without freezing mornings for a while...


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 21, 2022)

I realized I cannot wear my binder to work on certain days because my shifts are 10 hours long on the days. My two other days are half days where I only work in the morning, so I guess I’ll wear it then and over my days off.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2022)

Spoiler: prob adhd stuff



the more time goes on the less executive functioning I seem to have. like I seriously thing it's getting worse thr older I get. I don't know what to do about it anymore. all I know is I've been struggling a great deal just to fulfill my basic needs, like taking a shower, doing laundry, keeping my room clean, washing dishes, etc. and I honestly feel pretty pathetic and ashamed of myself because of it. I can't even function like a normal person anymore. and nothing ive tried to do seems to make it any better.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 21, 2022)

*Sigh* I can never seem to catch a break that either someone in my family or myself is coughing or facing some sort of illness. I'm doing fine at the moment, but my dad is just coughing badly again after feeling better a few days ago. I hate whatever is circulating in the house as it's been going on for pretty much a month now. I wouldn't be surprised if I got sick a few days later and it'll be tiring facing it once again.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 21, 2022)

A winter storm is coming and not thrilled..
I mean I know it's winter.. but I don't want to freeze and be buried in ice and snow. It is looking like we will have rain that will freeze first then the snow will pile on.

I'm gonna assume I won't see my grandma this year. She has had multiple knee replacements (almost lost her leg and if she falls it will more than likely be removed) and doesn't need to drive/walk in this mess that's coming. And I hope the roads will be cleared enough for us to reach Christmas stuff we are needed at and fam stuff.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 21, 2022)

tw: paranoia inducing, if you struggle with that sort of thing 



Spoiler



i really don't think its normal to assume that there's POISON GAS when you start smelling something bad in the car. that was the first thing my mind jumped to and i almost had a panic attack. WHAT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2022)

love when I get home and the very first thing that happens is my dad yells at me lmao


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 21, 2022)

Just having intrusive memories crawling in. Tbh its nothing serious. Petty internet moments. Still makes me feel lonelier.

I should be better than I am after knowing how much that kind of thing hurts but I still don’t trust people or that things would end up ok for me. It just seems like I’m always the one taking the fall if something goes wrong. I need to stop ending up in that position.

I really am better as a lurker because when I’m not trying to lead or inspire people or something I don’t end up in the line of fire. What a disappointment.


----------



## Clock (Dec 21, 2022)

Why do I always have to be clumsy? Bumping into things and so on...


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 21, 2022)

I hate feeling this helpless. I want to do more to help my family but I can't.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 21, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> I hate feeling this helpless. I want to do more to help my family but I can't.


Just doing what you can still helps. I know it sounds silly, but if everyone did that, then many situations wouldn't be as bad as they are. The fact that you are thinking of this shows how sincere you are.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 21, 2022)

I kinda want to be included. I want to be invited to do things. I’m afraid to take the initiative 99% of the time. I feel like if they wanted to hang out with me, they’d invite me first. I feel like if I asked, they’ll be forced to say yes because they think I might feel left out. I want it to be because they want to and not because I asked.


----------



## Dim (Dec 21, 2022)

When I was first diagnosed with autism…  my mother HAD to tell my brother. Even after I asked her not to. He assured me he wouldn’t treat me any different and he’d do whatever he can to understand my disorder… yet he’s been using autism as an insult this entire time. Nonstop. Every time when I’m around too. I’m starting to regret spending my money on a Christmas present for this *******.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 21, 2022)

i know i complain here a lot but this is the only place i can really rant about stuff..

so i think i broke my 2ds xl and it’s gone for good thus why i don’t seem to be posting here as much as i used to. i tried looking at tutorial videos and other people’s advice for what to do but i honestly don’t know what’s wrong with it, it’s looks fine on the inside. my brother basically took apart the whole thing and we can’t find the issue.

apparently nintendo still repairs my model but the repair form is kind of weird because it asks what “symptom” my device has but it won’t let me write it. also i don’t have the money for a repair either rn, i could just buy a new 2ds from ebay or something when i have the money but some easily go up to $200!! i can use my brother’s 3ds in the meantime but it’s just not the same.. i have sentimental value with the one i broke..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2022)

Dim said:


> When I was first diagnosed with autism…  my mother HAD to tell my brother. Even after I asked her not to. He assured me he wouldn’t treat me any different and he’d do whatever he can to understand my disorder… yet he’s been using autism as an insult this entire time. Nonstop. Every time when I’m around too. I’m starting to regret spending my money on a Christmas present for this *******.


if someone in my life insulted and made fun of me nonstop bc of my autism they would never see anything good from me. if they're not gonna respect something abt me that I literally have no control over then they don't deserve a shred of my respect either. I hate that you have to deal w that bc no autistic/ADHD person should ever be insulted bc of their neurodiversity. it's just cruel.



idk what to do about my cat. idk what her deal is but for like the last 3 weeks she's been pooping on the bathroom floor (both of our bathrooms) and it's never the kind that's easy to pick up either. it's disgusting and makes me feel sick. there's no reason for her to do it bc I literally cleaned my litter box before I went to bed to prevent such a thing from happening. and I have 5 other cats but none of them do that, they all use the litter box like normal cats. all I know is I'm really tired of dealing with it, especially bc my mom can't do anything majority of the time (she's disabled) and my dad just blatantly refuses to do anything, so the pressure is solely on me to pick up after her. I'm tired of it.


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk what to do about my cat. idk what her deal is but for like the last 3 weeks she's been pooping on the bathroom floor (both of our bathrooms) and it's never the kind that's easy to pick up either. it's disgusting and makes me feel sick. there's no reason for her to do it bc I literally cleaned my litter box before I went to bed to prevent such a thing from happening. and I have 5 other cats but none of them do that, they all use the litter box like normal cats. all I know is I'm really tired of dealing with it, especially bc my mom can't do anything majority of the time (she's disabled) and my dad just blatantly refuses to do anything, so the pressure is solely on me to pick up after her. I'm tired of it.


Cats typically do this when they are trying to communicate that there is something wrong with them, e.g. stress, health problem, etc.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2022)

Chris said:


> Cats typically do this when they are trying to communicate that there is something wrong with them, e.g. stress, health problem, etc.


I figured as much but we've already talked to the vet once abt her and since she had roundworm they gave her meds to get rid of it. I think that took care of it, yet here she still is acting out. I guess I'll have to take her in to have her checked out.
(which sucks bc the base price for a vet bill is over $50 and I'm positive the final bill would end up being a lot more, but I just want her to feel better and not do this anymore)


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm really struggling. I'm on Day 4/5 of an antibiotic course and the side effects are worse than the infection they are treating. As someone who has worked in microbiology I thoroughly understand the need to see the course through to the end, but I just feel so physically awful. Just 4 pills left.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Snip


My sister is also struggling with her ADHD in this way, I sympathize, friend. Try to prioritize the important things, like taking care of your body. I know it can be very hard



I just want to to take a deep breath without coughing. 
I'm so tired, it's been like a month now... I can't even eat my Tom Nook cookies (and neither can anyone else because I kept licking the piping bag  while icing them so they're all infected)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I figured as much but we've already talked to the vet once abt her and since she had roundworm they gave her meds to get rid of it. I think that took care of it, yet here she still is acting out. I guess I'll have to take her in to have her checked out.
> (which sucks bc the base price for a vet bill is over $50 and I'm positive the final bill would end up being a lot more, but I just want her to feel better and not do this anymore)


update on this, I called the vet and luckily there was a cancelation today so I'm gonna take her there in about 2 hours. really hoping the vet can help her out bc I'm sure she doesn't feel well at all and I feel bad for her but I'm also tired of picking up after her constantly.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2022



Firesquids said:


> My sister is also struggling with her ADHD in this way, I sympathize, friend. Try to prioritize the important things, like taking care of your body. I know it can be very hard


I didn't expect a response but I really do appreciate it, it's gotten a bit better today but still a struggle for me. I just feel bad when my dad complains abt our living room not being swept, or the litter boxes needing cleaned, or the kitchen being a mess. it makes me feel like I'm somehow not trying hard enough. like I'm really just doing my best, and I'm trying not to drive myself crazy and push myself past my limits. I'm prob gonna get in contact w a local psychiatrist here soon to see if they can do a re-evalustion for me. (since the last one, where they diagnosed me with autism/ADHD/OCD among other things, was when I was 12 years old I think? so 11 years ago.)


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 22, 2022)

i have no drive, nor ambition, nor aspirations... i feel like this is very bad.


----------



## oak (Dec 22, 2022)

My neighbours 2 cats have been at my house since the start of December. She was letting them stay outside all night in the snow which is why I brought them inside my place even though one of the cats Juice is mean af. No one can pet him or go near him or else he hisses & will even chase you to swat you lmao. He stays in the second bedroom. Even if you say his name "hello Mr Juice" he will start to low growl. Good thing I love mean cats. The neighbour said she would come get them this week so let's see if she sticks to her word.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 22, 2022)

Just generally in a bad mood right now and pissed at my family. Also stressed and unmotivated 'cause I have so much schoolwork piled up and I'm gonna have to work on it during my holiday break.


Spoiler: TW for violence, war, gore, death, etc.



We saw a movie about war in history today and it was so hard to watch. War is already a heavy topic to start with, but the movie was also very violent and gory (stuff I'm sensitive to). It was so upsetting my best friend started crying as soon as we left the class.
This is not the first time something like this happened. Last week we saw a documentary about the Triangle Fire in 1911, and that was hard to watch too because we saw images and footage of burnt bodies. Worst of all, the teacher didn't give us any trigger warnings for either films.


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2022)

work tested my patience today and it just made me in a horrible mood  working in customer service is so !!!! some people are just so ???


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 22, 2022)

-


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2022)

nausea prevented me from doing anything today


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 23, 2022)

deleted. problem solved


----------



## Clock (Dec 23, 2022)

Hate it when customers don't separate their stuff from the others


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2022)

I made myself something for lunch earlier and I ended up lying down and eventually falling asleep shortly after, because pretty much every time I eat (enough to feel not hungry anymore) I feel nauseated. this has been going on for quite a while and I don't really know what's causing it.

just out of curiosity I looked up what certain things can cause someone to almost always feel sick after eating, and one of the factors was stress and anxiety. huh, who would've guessed?


----------



## xara (Dec 23, 2022)

i loveeee my parents getting into a fight literally 2 days before christmas.  they fought earlier this week as well, but they seemed to move past it, so i thought we’d be fine, but nope! and of course they want to take their bad moods out on me as well! merry christmas!

i wish they would act their ages for _once. _their argument resolution of “give each other the silent treatment for a few days and then move on like the fight never happened until the next one” is so draining... i want out of this house so bad, they’re killing me lol.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 23, 2022)

xara said:


> i loveeee my parents getting into a fight literally 2 days before christmas.  they fought earlier this week as well, but they seemed to move past it, so i thought we’d be fine, but nope! and of course they want to take their bad moods out on me as well! merry christmas!
> 
> i wish they would act their ages for _once. _their argument resolution of “give each other the silent treatment for a few days and then move on like the fight never happened until the next one” is so draining... i want out of this house so bad, they’re killing me lol.



In my family it's not Christmas if nobody fight lol, one of the reasons I dislike holidays. Just this morning my mom was yelling at me because I moved the Christmas lights a little to watch the storm outside while the rest of the family was singing "It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas" because it's not Christmas without my mom yelling at everybody.  She even started a fight with my cousins on facebook a few days ago and then complained that nobody talks about things like politics and religions at the Christmas party. Are you kidding me? It would be nice if we could just enjoy the holidays without drama.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2022

What is bothering me right now is power outages when I'm working on my TBT projects


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2022)

I believe I already talked about this on here before, but my college friend has treated me like an ex for months even though we were never in a relationship and it bothers me. We started talking around the start of the year when all of a sudden she started asking me to go to events with her. I thought maybe the friendship was finally becoming less superficial, so I said yes, but I had to cancel because of my living situation. This happened several times. Even after saying I couldn't meet up because I was staying in another part of the state she still kept asking for in person meetings. I did have a crush on her at the time, but I just didn't have the option to do anything. I was stuck in my awful old town for several weeks because one of my moms was having surgery and I couldn't do anything about it. One day she says we needed to talk over the phone. I was busy with other things, so I put it off by an hour. Once I said I was ready she said "sorry, I just broke up with my partner." After that she quit liking my posts on social media and stopped asking for meetups. Now that I was home I kept trying to initiate them since I wanted to keep the friendship going. She was always "busy" even though she was still posting stuff with her other friends. If I brought it up she would (and still does) ghost me until I change the subject. If I don't reply for more than a day on the other hand she spams memes until I do. Whenever I mention being interested in someone else she either changes her Discord status to about being upset or posts angsty memes on Instagram. One night last month she called me at 3:45 a.m. without warning. When I didn't answer because I was half asleep she replied "pog, go off." I offered to call in the morning instead, but she wouldn't do it. The one time she did offer to meet up was when I mentioned getting a tattoo and she said "let me know when you're coming back." She seems to have changed her mind because when I brought it up again she ghosted me for a few days. Apparently this whole debacle has gone around campus because I've had other students gossip about it while I walked by. One barista at the campus' Starbucks flat out refused to serve me because of the whole thing. The other baristas would gossip to each other every time I went in saying "I would've blocked him by now." I know I have several stalkers who keep track of my every move online, but this is just ridiculous.

I've had no interest in this friend for months and I'm tired of having this drama. I wish she would communicate directly instead of treating me like an ex and I wish my classmates would quit gossiping about it. I wish she wouldn't ghost me when I try to talk about it. I wish she wouldn't get aggressive when I forget to respond within 48 hours. I wish I didn't have to hide my social life because she freaks out whenever she finds out I'm interested in someone else. There was mutual interest, but it never went anywhere. My living situation got in the way and there was never any sort of confession. People don't magically enter relationships after asking someone out and the other person saying yes. There has to be a mutual agreement that is said between every party. I'm still in this friendship because she can be fun to talk to sometimes. The last time I posted about this drama on here someone said it was obvious I'm in the backburn and only there when she gets lonely. A part of me thinks this is true. I honestly feel like I'm being used and that my feelings are never being considered. Has anyone else had a similar situation to this? I feel really alone about it.


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 23, 2022)

Neb said:


> I believe I already talked about this on here before, but my college friend has treated me like an ex for months even though we were never in a relationship and it bothers me. We started talking around the start of the year when all of a sudden she started asking me to go to events with her. I thought maybe the friendship was finally becoming less superficial, so I said yes, but I had to cancel because of my living situation. This happened several times. Even after saying I couldn't meet up because I was staying in another part of the state she still kept asking for in person meetings. I did have a crush on her at the time, but I just didn't have the option to do anything. I was stuck in my awful old town for several weeks because one of my moms was having surgery and I couldn't do anything about it. One day she says we needed to talk over the phone. I was busy with other things, so I put it off by an hour. Once I said I was ready she said "sorry, I just broke up with my partner." After that she quit liking my posts on social media and stopped asking for meetups. Now that I was home I kept trying to initiate them since I wanted to keep the friendship going. She was always "busy" even though she was still posting stuff with her other friends. If I brought it up she would (and still does) ghost me until I change the subject. If I don't reply for more than a day on the other hand she spams memes until I do. Whenever I mention being interested in someone else she either changes her Discord status to about being upset or posts angsty memes on Instagram. One night last month she called me at 3:45 a.m. without warning. When I didn't answer because I was half asleep she replied "pog, go off." I offered to call in the morning instead, but she wouldn't do it. The one time she did offer to meet up was when I mentioned getting a tattoo and she said "let me know when you're coming back." She seems to have changed her mind because when I brought it up again she ghosted me for a few days. Apparently this whole debacle has gone around campus because I've had other students gossip about it while I walked by. One barista at the campus' Starbucks flat out refused to serve me because of the whole thing. The other baristas would gossip to each other every time I went in saying "I would've blocked him by now." I know I have several stalkers who keep track of my every move online, but this is just ridiculous.
> 
> I've had no interest in this friend for months and I'm tired of having this drama. I wish she would communicate directly instead of treating me like an ex and I wish my classmates would quit gossiping about it. I wish she wouldn't ghost me when I try to talk about it. I wish she wouldn't get aggressive when I forget to respond within 48 hours. I wish I didn't have to hide my social life because she freaks out whenever she finds out I'm interested in someone else. There was mutual interest, but it never went anywhere. My living situation got in the way and there was never any sort of confession. People don't magically enter relationships after asking someone out and the other person saying yes. There has to be a mutual agreement that is said between every party. I'm still in this friendship because she can be fun to talk to sometimes. The last time I posted about this drama on here someone said it was obvious I'm in the backburn and only there when she gets lonely. A part of me thinks this is true. I honestly feel like I'm being used and that my feelings are never being considered. Has anyone else had a similar situation to this? I feel really alone about it.



i havent posted here in a long time but i do check once in a while and i notice your posts about situations like this, i thought id share what i think. About this girl I would say cut ties, as you said someone has mentioned to you before, she only wants you for attention, its not a normal relationship/friendship by any means and it almost seems like she is gaslighting you into interactions, her spreading the information around to people you know adds to the relationship seeming very one sided and malicious as well.

Regarding having "several stalkers online" have you ever considered changing your online identity? Even something as simple as a name change can help to get people away from your social accounts. If you don't want to go that route you could also take a break from socials for a month or two to let things settle, people forget about things after a certain length of time. I think this could be really beneficial for you especially considering you have made numerous posts in this forum about being stalked online. A big step in doing something like this is to limit the amount of personal information you choose to share, this includes stuff like selfies, where you live, family information, things like that. the less you share online the harder it would be for people to pinpoint who you are if they are actively looking for you.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 23, 2022)

The power is out at least until tomorrow night.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 23, 2022)

I have to sleep in the living room because my room is too cold. This is very uncomfortable and less peaceful than my own room. I don't know how I'm going to sleep at all.


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 23, 2022)

I hate christmas. I love my partner but they fell asleep and i asked for a hug in dm and they didnt see it. I hate my mom. That is all.


----------



## Neb (Dec 24, 2022)

Ichiban said:


> i havent posted here in a long time but i do check once in a while and i notice your posts about situations like this, i thought id share what i think. About this girl I would say cut ties, as you said someone has mentioned to you before, she only wants you for attention, its not a normal relationship/friendship by any means and it almost seems like she is gaslighting you into interactions, her spreading the information around to people you know adds to the relationship seeming very one sided and malicious as well.
> 
> Regarding having "several stalkers online" have you ever considered changing your online identity? Even something as simple as a name change can help to get people away from your social accounts. If you don't want to go that route you could also take a break from socials for a month or two to let things settle, people forget about things after a certain length of time. I think this could be really beneficial for you especially considering you have made numerous posts in this forum about being stalked online. A big step in doing something like this is to limit the amount of personal information you choose to share, this includes stuff like selfies, where you live, family information, things like that. the less you share online the harder it would be for people to pinpoint who you are if they are actively looking for you.


So she asked to call me at 4 a.m. again. This time I answered it and I was met with a long vent out of nowhere about her neighbor and her creepy coworker. It was was very aggressive and profane. The few times I tried to add to the conversation I was met with “yeah, no.” She then asked for my “origin story.” Under her breath she said “I don’t care about what this person thinks.” I asked what she said and claimed it was about her neighbor. I proceeded to share every awful thing that happened to me over the past six years. When I started by sharing my staring habit there was visible disgust. I was so anxious hearing the vent that I just unpacked everything. Her friend started texting her partway through and she claimed to be multitasking. She said she had to had to keep it “vague.” She then quietly said to her phone “my ex has been complaining for over an hour.” At the end she said “we’ll definitely have to continue this another time.” When I texted why she called me her ex she said "It was probably being sleepy in the morning."

It was cathartic once I finally got to say something, but the whole thing felt very forced. There was an air of insincerity when she acted supportive about my trauma. Whenever I said I was improving on one of my faults she say “finally, progress.” I was shaking the entire time.

This is the most unstable connection I’ve had with someone in my entire life.

Edit: I blocked her. This has gotten out of hand and I couldn’t handle the toxicity anymore.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 24, 2022)

I had really stomach pains last night and food poisoning and now it’s not so bad but I still have it


----------



## Romaki (Dec 24, 2022)

Why does my boyfriend buy me gifts as if I was a middle aged woman running her own household


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2022)

my mouse keeps double clicking on its own even when I change the double click speed to be as fast as possible. I'm pretty positive it's bc it is dirty and needs cleaned out, but I dont even know how to go about doing that bc there doesn't seem to be a way to take the mouse apart (no visible screws or anything). I just know that trying to edit this video and having my mouse constantly double click for no reason and mess me up is super aggravating.

also getting really tired of constantly making spelling errors when I type on my phone, makes me look like I don't know how to spell.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 24, 2022)

@xSuperMario64x I know this post is old and all, but I know that with cats you should have one litter box per cat. So if you have 5 (I think you mentioned) you should probably have 5. I'm not an expert, but I have heard this statement before. 1 box per cat. I'm not saying you don't have enough litter boxes, but I figured I would mention it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @xSuperMario64x I know this post is old and all, but I know that with cats you should have one litter box per cat. So if you have 5 (I think you mentioned) you should probably have 5. I'm not an expert, but I have heard this statement before. 1 box per cat. I'm not saying you don't have enough litter boxes, but I figured I would mention it.


well what's odd is she hasn't had this issue before. it's a thing that just started recently. so while it may have something to do with litter boxes I think it's bc she's not feeling well. I do need to get more boxes though, it's just a hassle bc instead of putting our boxes downstairs where there is plenty of room my parents like to shove them in our hallway bathroom (which is only a half bath). if they were downstairs we could have plenty of boxes since there is more room. just another way to make my life more difficult since I'm the only one who cleans the boxes 

I really need to go get more litter and baking soda but I'm pretty positive that we are still under like a level 2 snow emergency so there's no going anywhere til it clears up.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well what's odd is she hasn't had this issue before. it's a thing that just started recently. so while it may have something to do with litter boxes I think it's bc she's not feeling well. I do need to get more boxes though, it's just a hassle bc instead of putting our boxes downstairs where there is plenty of room my parents like to shove them in our hallway bathroom (which is only a half bath). if they were downstairs we could have plenty of boxes since there is more room. just another way to make my life more difficult since I'm the only one who cleans the boxes
> 
> I really need to go get more litter and baking soda but I'm pretty positive that we are still under like a level 2 snow emergency so there's no going anywhere til it clears up.


If you have some news paper or just paper in general you can tear them up in thin long strands. Sort of like what they do to make papermache. If you can't get out to the store, it'd probably do until you can. I know my mom would do that for our family cats (when I was a kid) when they had surgeries to keep the areas from getting dusty/dirty.

And my family always had 2 cats and 2 litterboxes. So they never had any issues with going outside of it. It also might be because your cat doesn't like how cramped it might be in the bathroom with 3+ boxes shoved away? If they're going outside of the box, your parents might reconsider so to avoid messes like that.

Best of luck!


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 24, 2022)

I happened to catch a cold between yesterday and today without going anywhere  super happy fun times.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well what's odd is she hasn't had this issue before. it's a thing that just started recently. so while it may have something to do with litter boxes I think it's bc she's not feeling well.


My childhood cat started peeing on the floor when she had breast cancer  Hopefully it's nothing too serious with your cat, though-- one of my friend's cats pees on the floor when she goes away for extended periods of time (her sister watches them while she's away, so they're not alone or uncared for) and he's feeling grumpy at her lmao. In your cat's case I'm more inclined to believe it is associated with the litter box situation, but I hope if it is because she is feeling unwell she feels better soon!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 24, 2022)

it really doesn't feel like christmas ..


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 24, 2022)

I can’t find my Airpods case, even with the “Find my” feature. I’m going to buy a generic pair from the local gas station until I find them. I just hope the rubber stuff stays in my ear because my ears can’t seem to hold them in.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Dec 24, 2022)

My family is talking about how there might be a gay cousin and discussing who's one.
They say they'll "accept" who is but you can't be too sure.
Hearing them talk has me filled with anxiety and trying very hard to contain myself and praying they don't suspect anything.


----------



## Franny (Dec 24, 2022)

My flight has landed after 4 hours of delays. I'm so tired and hungry.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 24, 2022)

I just feel like I'm a ghost to everyone in my life. I always ask myself "Why do I even bother anymore?"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2022)

barely Christmas day and I'm already feeling so stressed and overwhelmed and overstimulated. somehow all my holiday spirit just kinda... disappeared. I wish the holiday season was over so my life could return to normal.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 25, 2022)

It feels so weird for me to actually have someone that genuinely loves and cares for me. 🥹


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 25, 2022)

My mum has a stomach bug, so sadly that’s our Christmas Day cancelled.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 25, 2022)

today was weirdly numb. idk how to feel


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 25, 2022)

Someone keeps lighting illegal fireworks. I’m afraid that they’re going to give Dad flashbacks of the incident. If I could find those people I would yell at them for being selfish and tacky.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 25, 2022)

Spoiler: CW: dementia, death



its just so hard seeing my grandparents get old. They've always been so supportive of me and my family. My grandma is in the early stages of dementia...and it's so devastating to see. I just fear the day that one of them pass away.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm at work and I wish I could go get something to eat bc I didn't have time to eat this morning, but the roads driving over here were already pretty bad (idk for sure but there may still be a level 1 warning here, my car wanted to do some serious drifts and slips on the way here) so I either have to go drive in the nasty weather again or wait til I get home to eat 


edit: I said screw it and just drove to get lunch anyways. snowy roads are no match for a native Ohioan lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm so irritated rn cause I have no idea what to do.

so I switched my cats' litter box (in my room) to wood pellets recently because it's way cheaper than clay litter and it's environmentally safe and biodegradable. however one of my cats absolutely refuses to use it. she just won't and I don't know why. she does fine with clay litter as long as it's cleaned frequently, but I really don't like using clay anymore bc it's not environmentally safe and it's expensive. I've been having to boot her out of my room at night bc if she's in my room with the wood pellet litter she will simply poop on my bathroom floor (and it's extremely difficult to pick up bc atm she's dealing with some health issues which makes her stool really runny and gross). I'm so tired of dealing with it but I would really really prefer to not go back to clay litter. I'm hoping to convert all the litter boxes in the house to wood pellets but i can't do that if one of my cats refuses to use it.

maybe if there's a litter out there that closely resembles clay but it's environmentally safe and biodegradable, as well as affordable (we have six cats so we go through a lot of litter), then I could start using that. but as of right now I just don't know what to do and it's incredibly frustrating. 

only other option would be to re-home the cat and I don't want to have to do that bc she's very close/connected to me and if she was suddenly put in a new home she would probably be terrified/depressed. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Clock (Dec 25, 2022)

Nothings more fun that catching a cold on Christmas day and the outside being very cold


----------



## Seastar (Dec 25, 2022)

This Christmas would've been better if the weather was warmer and not so cold I'm forced to sleep in the living room. I'm not even getting enough sleep. I spent half the day wishing I could just go sleep in my room.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm not even gonna lie the more years that go by the less I actually want to celebrate the holiday season. today was pretty underwhelming considering how much people like to hype up Christmas time. I'm just glad it's almost over. I want everything to go back to normal.

also it's been absolutely freezing the last few days, I was miserable going into work today bc it was only abt 8°F all day and despite being bundled up I was froze basically the entire day. and I have to work again tomorrow, when it'll only be about 9-12°F. I wish I could just stay home and stay warm tomorrow. I've been shivering so much it's making my back hurt.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 26, 2022)

Went to the optometrist today; I gotta go see a neuro-ophthalmologist again  I went to one 5 years ago and he told me that I had to get some scan done but I ended up just... not doing that.
Basically my optic nerves in one eye are puffy; the pressure is off the charts. So I gotta find out why. Luckily I don't have any other symptoms that would point to a brain tumor... but who knows 

Really hoping it's something that can just be cleared up with medication and not surgery or a spinal tap *shivers* spine stuff freaks me out

On the bright side I'm getting new glasses and will be trying out daily contacts so thats cool


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2022)

the worst part abt being apothi-asexual is the occasional horrifying realization that most people are not ace, I don't mean anything bad by that but just thinking abt it makes me really uncomfortable. I know it's a stupid thing though. being apothi-ace sucks.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 26, 2022)

it's getting bad again


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 26, 2022)

Spoiler



I really hate the fact that my parents know that I have some sort of anxiety disorder, but they choose to do absolutely nothing about it. However, the second my brother showed symptoms of ADHD, they dropped everything to get him tested, and then accommodations and medication. To be fair, I’m not saying that he shouldn’t have what he needs, or that anyone who’s neurodivergent should have to deal with not having that, I’m just frustrated at my parents’ attitude towards my brother. This kid could probably get away with murder. If he does something it’s “not his fault, he’s young, and he has ADHD,” but if I do something small, I get a two-hour long lecture complete with yelling and a lot of empty threats. I feel so bad that I’m getting so upset about this, especially since today’s my brother’s birthday, and he’s a sweet kid at heart. I just don’t think this is fair.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 26, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm so irritated rn cause I have no idea what to do.
> 
> so I switched my cats' litter box (in my room) to wood pellets recently because it's way cheaper than clay litter and it's environmentally safe and biodegradable. however one of my cats absolutely refuses to use it. she just won't and I don't know why. she does fine with clay litter as long as it's cleaned frequently, but I really don't like using clay anymore bc it's not environmentally safe and it's expensive. I've been having to boot her out of my room at night bc if she's in my room with the wood pellet litter she will simply poop on my bathroom floor (and it's extremely difficult to pick up bc atm she's dealing with some health issues which makes her stool really runny and gross). I'm so tired of dealing with it but I would really really prefer to not go back to clay litter. I'm hoping to convert all the litter boxes in the house to wood pellets but i can't do that if one of my cats refuses to use it.
> 
> ...








						Mud Bay | Buy Mud Bay Palouse Kitty Wheat Cat Litter, 10-lb for USD 10.99 | MudBay
					

Buy Mud Bay Palouse Kitty Wheat Cat Litter, 10-lb at MudBay.




					shoplocal.mudbay.com
				




This is kind of litter I use for my cats, is has a texture more like clay but it environmentally safe and sustainable. Not too expensive and doesn't smell. Hope this helps.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 26, 2022)

My dad is just an *******...in so many ways that I can't even be bothered listing it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2022)

I just feel so isolated and broken.


----------



## vixened (Dec 27, 2022)

one of my wrists started hurting randomly. at least it's not my drawing hand/wrist. also I been getting bad sleep lately which sucks cuz now I'm tired during the day.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 27, 2022)

I was very stressed out today at work.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 27, 2022)

why is my username in the bad word filter at ea


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 27, 2022)

Honestly, this whole year's bothered me. There's just been a lot of bad **** that's happened, and it's really taken its toll on me. I'd rather not talk about most of it here, though. As far as TBT is concerned, I can't help but think about what I had posted back in May:
"I'm just another user here and if I was to leave tomorrow, nobody would care I was gone."

Those words have been repeated in my head a lot over the past few months. There honestly hasn't been much since then that's convinced me those words aren't true and my perception of reality in this case is false. It's led me to feel more and more like an outcast in this community.

There's a lot of words I had typed up after that paragraph, but I can condense them into 4 simple words: The problem is myself. I self-sabotage myself to make sure I don't fit in anywhere.

At this point I'm going to take yet another extended leave in a few days, my 4th hiatus since 2022 began, to try and reset. Though permanently leaving is now an option on the table.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just feel so isolated and broken.


I feel a bit better now but honest to god sometimes I just hate myself for being ace, I feel so lonely. there's no one beyond this forum I can connect to bc none of them are ace so they don't understand my struggle. all my closest friends (as in one's I talk to every day) are also not ace so it's not like they can really help either. I genuinely feel like there's something wrong w me, and it doesn't help when people say **** like "are you sure it's not a hormone imbalance?" or "how is [being ace] even possible?"

ideally I could live in a world where I never hear abt stuff like that ever again. I could just live my life in peace, the way I want to. yet everywhere I turn I hear abt it and it makes me feel sick. I feel stupid just saying that but I'm not kidding. idk what else to say besides I just feel so so incredibly lonely not being able to really connect w other ace people.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 27, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> . -snip-


I don't know if this makes you feel any better or if you already knew this but I'm Queerplatonic sex-repulsed Aroace actually
it's not your fault this world doesn't accept that sex isn't the coolest thing ever and not everyone wants to be a part of that
people need to stop acting like being ace is a disease or something because it's an attraction preference and everyone has a right to have a preference and it's a personal choice if someone wants to be a virgin 
I really hate people saying **** like "you haven't found the right person" or "you'll change your mind when your older" or "you are too young to understand" like seriously?
you deserve better then this and you don't deserve to be hated for being ace, honestly being ace is better then people being raped all the time because people have this disgusting hypersexuality or something idk


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2022)

our internet ****ing like, i lost count how many time i had to restart my laptop cause trying to look up whats wrong doesnt work like...uh.

guess its time to get a new router?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I don't know if this makes you feel any better or if you already knew this but I'm Queerplatonic sex-repulsed Aroace actually


I think I may have known that, I knew you were aroace but hearing you're also queer-platonic and apothi-ace does make me feel better and a little less lonely. I know I don't really know you personally but I do consider you a great friend and I hope we can be friends for a long time


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> snip


i hope you don’t mind me replying to this. this might not mean much since i know we don’t talk often, but i would care and notice if you were gone. you’re a really nice person, and i admire how much effort and dedication you put into tbt events. you were a natural leader and so helpful during camp bell tree in 2021, and those are traits i honestly wish i had. you’re good, and i enjoy seeing you around. 

i know what it’s like to feel like an outcast, here and in general — i feel that way a lot of the time, too. it sucks, but i promise you’re valued here. i completely respect your decision to go on hiatus, or even leave permanently if that’s what you need or want to do, but know that you do have people in your corner (me included). i really hope next year is a lot better for you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2022)

@~Kilza~ I'll always remember you as the awesome person who managed to snag the golden egg during this year's egg hunt. what a feat that is! I can't speak for everyone but I would certainly miss seeing you around here, as I do with many other active members who leave for one reason or another. just do whatever you think is right for you.


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> "I'm just another user here and if I was to leave tomorrow, nobody would care I was gone."


I think everyone feels this way to some degree. I certainly do and I've been staff here since 2014. I honestly feel I'm hated by the majority of the community here and that my mindset and way of doing things is greatly different from the community as a whole. I debate stepping down every few weeks because of it, honestly. At the end of the day I just remind myself it is an internet forum and being well-known or liked online doesn't really matter or have any impact on the real world at all. 

Uh, I just hopped in here to complain my stomach hurts and I've a long car ride back to civilisation in a few hours.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2022)

ugjdbshsbs I hate pms lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 27, 2022)

Wait I think Amazon has better bedsheets now because I remember hating all the ones they used to have


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> It's about the two year mark since I've had my bed sheet set. They've really seen better days and have begin to tear and shred apart from time
> I need to get new sheets soon and it was already so stressful trying to pick out these sheets I have that are ripping.
> Now I need to stress about hunting down specific bed sheets that meet my requirements specifically they need to be cotton because I hate the other fabrics they make sheets out of and they need to be the proper measurements and need to have corner folds so they will stay on my bed and they need to have a design I like because a lot of bed sheet designs really aren't for me and they need to be affordable because I'm not trying to get luxury bed sheets...
> why does getting sheets need to be so difficult


@Mick and I had a ridiculously long conversation about exactly this a couple of weeks ago. It resulted in us both trawling through Amazon comparing bedsheet finds at stupid o'clock in the morning. I don't think either of us succeeded in finding a set we liked. Finding nice sheets is hard! 


Stomach still hurts. I want to go downstairs and make peppermint tea / watch TV / sleep on couch, but my partner gets upset when I do that. Also this isn't our house and while allowed it might be awkward to explain... so instead I'm lying awake in bed feeling uncomfortable and lamenting over this:


----------



## Mick (Dec 27, 2022)

Chris said:


> @Mick and I had a ridiculously long conversation about exactly this a couple of weeks ago. It resulted in us both trawling through Amazon comparing bedsheet finds at stupid o'clock in the morning. I don't think either of us succeeded in finding a set we liked. Finding nice sheets is hard!
> 
> 
> Stomach still hurts. I want to go downstairs and make peppermint tea / watch TV / sleep on couch, but my partner gets upset when I do that. Also this isn't our house and while allowed it might be awkward to explain... so instead I'm lying awake in bed feeling uncomfortable and lamenting over this:
> ...



Don't even get me started (again) on finding nice bedsheets  I mean who even designs those things? Nearly all of them are absolutely hideous or some very uninspired pattern of blocks and stripes.



Spoiler: I mean seriously, someone thought this would sell









I would happily complain more about this but my alarm goes off in roughly 5 hours so that's fun.


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2022)

Mick said:


> Don't even get me started (again) on finding nice bedsheets  I mean who even designs those things? Nearly all of them are absolutely hideous or some very uninspired pattern of blocks and stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had managed to wipe that abomination from my memory. Thanks for putting it back in there.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 27, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> Honestly, this whole year's bothered me. There's just been a lot of bad **** that's happened, and it's really taken its toll on me. I'd rather not talk about most of it here, though. As far as TBT is concerned, I can't help but think about what I had posted back in May:
> "I'm just another user here and if I was to leave tomorrow, nobody would care I was gone."
> 
> Those words have been repeated in my head a lot over the past few months. There honestly hasn't been much since then that's convinced me those words aren't true and my perception of reality in this case is false. It's led me to feel more and more like an outcast in this community.
> ...





Chris said:


> I think everyone feels this way to some degree. I certainly do and I've been staff here since 2014. I honestly feel I'm hated by the majority of the community here and that my mindset and way of doing things is greatly different from the community as a whole. I debate stepping down every few weeks because of it, honestly. At the end of the day I just remind myself it is an internet forum and being well-known or liked online doesn't really matter or have any impact on the real world at all.
> 
> Uh, I just hopped in here to complain my stomach hurts and I've a long car ride back to civilisation in a few hours.



While I’m sure it doesn’t mean much, I just want you both to know that I value and appreciate you. 

Kilza, I always love being on group teams with you, and I always notice when you’re gone. You have been nothing but kind and helpful to everybody, and I have always considered you to be very well-liked on TBT! I’m sorry 2022 has not been your year, but I truly hope 2023 brings better things for you.

Chris, you have dedicated so much time to moderating and organising TBT events, and I think we all (I certainly do) appreciate how much work you put into TBT. I have always considered you well-loved here also! You’re very active on TBT, and you’ve often brought laughs during events. Not to mention, when I was relatively new here, it was seeing you frequently respond to the introduction threads with kindness and questions that encouraged me to welcome new people to TBT as well! 

Here’s hoping for happiness and success for everyone in 2023.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 27, 2022)

About being Apothisexual, I hate the obsession with sex. I just don’t find the appeal.

Also, I’ve been told in the past (by my mother no less) that I have too nice of a body to not be interested in sex. _She also said a relationship without sex is just a friendship. _She knows I’m not into sex and I’m a virgin, but she keeps finding ways to bring it up. This would explain why I only speak to her once or twice a year… Her commenting about how nice my body looks makes me angry. She knows because she’s seen me shower once a few years ago, and it hasn’t quite changed since. She tried to get me into webcamming because “I have the body for it.”

I hate my mom’s mindset. The sentence I italicized really bothers me. Also, she definitely doesn’t know I’m not cis. I can only imagine.

“Why throw away a body like that?” 
“With a body like that, why would you want to be male?”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2022)

@Croconaw ugh that's awful, you shouldn't have to hear that from anyone much less your own mom. I remember being a kid who was just starting to go through puberty, and when I told my mom I hated my chest/butt she would just say "oh you'll like it someday cause men like that". well here I am 11-12 years later and I still hate it, and honestly the thought of men looking at me and finding me physically attractive in that way makes me sick.

also if a relationship without sex is just a friendship then maybe friendships are what's for me lol. I would be perfectly content to be in a QPR. but im also here to say that that mindset is entirely untrue and people who say stuff like that neglect to remember that couples do a lot more than just bedroom bs. they have dinner together, watch movies, go on walks, buy each other gifts. there's so much more to a relationship and people need to remember that.






Spoiler: maybe tmi



I came here to say I've been stuck on the toilet for like 30 min now bc I don't feel well, pretty positive this is still bc of PMS but I haven't even started yet and I'm soooo over it already lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2022)

i keep finding too many cuddly corgi plushies i want send help


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2022)

ugh I never wake up with a headache but this morning I have a bad sinus headache, I usually get rid of them by going to bed so idk what to do besides maybe taking ibuprofen 


update: headache still isn't gone despite taking something for it, and I also just walked out of my room to get a bottle of water and there was a dead mole outside my bedroom door  gotta love cats sometimes


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 28, 2022)

I wish my online friend would stop sending me invites to their Discord servers. It always consists of their friends who I've never interacted with, so I always feel left out. And it's always about roleplays, a pretty sore subject for me _because_ of that online friend. I can't just be like "hey stop sending me invites, I don't care to join your servers" because that would be rude, but I also don't want this to keep happening.

Also great when I get told "you're always in a bad mood" and "you're never happy" from my parents, along with getting yelled at by them pretty much as soon as I wake up. :/


----------



## vinnie (Dec 28, 2022)

Monday, I decided to take the dark color out of my hair using a method I'd seen online. Plenty of people have said it worked, so I assumed it would be ok to try out. I bought the stuff for it and when I put it on my hair, it began to burn. I took the burning as "it's working," which is pretty dumb. Anyways, an hour later, I washed the stuff out. While it did take the color out of my hair pretty well, it left blisters on my scalp from the burning. They hurt really bad.  I wish I just bought the box stuff instead. It worked, though.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 28, 2022)

I just feel kinda stuck in my life. - I quit my job back in October, and I have been doing a bunch of nothing since then. Yesterday I decided to message my boss about maybe coming back in the future, and he basically said "let me know when you want to come back, and we'll fit you in"...which, is great...you know, I appreciate that. But, yeah...I was hoping I would figure something else out. I feel like I'm just spinning my wheels anymore. I don't have traditional "goals" or "dreams". It has never felt like I'm wasting my life or anything like that. But...I had kinda hoped that I would find a way to make money for myself instead of working a job I hate doing. When I do go back, I'm definitely going to start thinking more about things I can use my money on to better set myself up for doing something I enjoy. Like...maybe buying a quality photo printer to sell some of my photos, or...I don't know, just stuff like that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2022)

at a party for my friend's baby and I really do want to be here, but I've had this sinus headache literally all day and it won't budge, and this is also the second day in a row I've eaten very little bc I have no appetite so I'm feeling a bit loopy. I just really want to be here for her but I also wish I was lying in bed instead. idk what's wrong w me lately.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 28, 2022)

I’m just really ****ing tired. I spent the past four hours taking down Christmas decorations pretty much nonstop, and there’s still more to do soon because my parents expect all of Christmas to be down today and tomorrow, including the outside lights. I can’t handle this, everything is happening too fast


----------



## Rainbowhorn (Dec 28, 2022)

I keep trying to get better and improving in myself to follow my dreams, but every time I try to make those steps I swear something happens that's out of my control and that anchors me even more to my current situation, I feel like I've already wasted so many years in this and the progress is nonexistent to me. I will not get younger and I'm honestly so angry, scared and sad, I'm wondering if there's even any worth in keeping my hopes up...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm so ****ing tired of getting torn up by cats. I don't get angry easily but I am absolutely fuming. I am beyond irritated.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 28, 2022)

Spoiler



I wish I knew if my emotional burnout is from my toxic hyper-empathy or from past trauma that I don't really know how to feel anymore
I want to make it a New Year's revolution I will try and manage my hyper-empathy and I need to work on understanding what are my own emotions and what are others emotions that are affecting me, hyper-empathy is suppose to eventually lead to emotional burnout
I don't know if it's that or it's from my trauma that I don't really know how to feel anymore waking up everyday trying to be positive and have a good day and I don't know when any day is going to be another horrible day with memories I can't erase

I feel so apathic like it's so hard to express emotions when I want to express myself, everyday just feels like nothing it's not negative nor positive it's just I don't know how to feel anymore

last night was the first time I actually experienced true intense happiness even if only briefly, the last time I remember expressing happiness was in October
I really want to be able to experience the happiness I want to feel how happy I am for my Christmas presents, I truly am really happy and grateful for what I got but my body is unable to physically and emotionally express happiness from burnout

anger is probably the only emotion I can experience properly because I ever rarely become angry but I experience happiness and grief too easily now I can't experience them when I want to express myself
I'm not trying to be negative, I can still try and be grateful for the things that make me happy but I can't really express happiness anymore
I don't know how to feel anymore


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 29, 2022)

I’ve pondered whether I should post this, but I thought maybe it would be good to vent a little as I try to be happy and not let people or things get to me. I can always delete it, if I feel even worse after it. I’m going to try and keep this as short as possible, but it probably won’t be once I get started…



Spoiler: Sorry for the length of it, but I could go on and on even more...



First of all, I’m going to say that my Dad and I aren’t angels, we had an odd argument with my Mum, but it was over petty stuff, for example she didn’t want me to get me Covid booster because the first one made me really ill. I said ‘I would rather be ill for a few days than catch Covid’. When we did argue we always said that we loved each other and would never ever hate each other.

Well, some of you may know my Mum passed away in October, I’m not going to lie, it’s been really hard. At the beginning some days were easier, but now they are difficult. I don’t know if it’s because it’s this time of year as she absolutely loved Christmas. I always knew it would happen, but to pass away so young (68) and so suddenly was a real blow. I lived with my Mum, Dad and brother who is 42. My Mum was housebound and had severe mobility issues, I helped her everyday with everything, washing, dressing, etc. She always told me how grateful she was and would never ever forget how I helped her even though I have my own physical health issues which I struggle with. My Dad is basically the same, he has limited mobility after decades of a manual job and he helped as much as he could too with her. I help him as much as I can.

However, my brother who is 42, treated her like dirt. He treats me like dirt too, I’ve been called every name under the sun. He never used to talkback to out Dad, but now he does. I mean, seriously, the only time he ever shows any manners or decency was when money was involved or if he wanted something. He acts like a big kid constantly having temper tantrums. So much to the point that in June, after years of empty threats my Mum and Dad finally agreed it was time for him to move out. Of course, he kicked off after that, played the ‘No-one cares about me’ card, shouting up in his room and banging stuff about. They explained they were doing it for his own good as they wanted him to be settled in a place before they passed on, so they knew he could do everything for himself. He’s never cooked, cleaned, he doesn’t even take a bin out, he doesn’t even do his own washing, leaves the bathroom so filthy you would not believe it, the list goes on and on. He always said to us ‘If you ever need anything, just ask and I’ll do it, no problem’. Several times we asked for his help, and he would throw one of his temper tantrums. It’s not the first time I’ve been putting washing back into his room and seen broken objects lying around. Needless to say, he never did anything we asked.

Even when my Mum died, whenever my Dad and I should have been focusing on arranging the funeral and grieving, my brother made it all about him, as he is extremely obese. He eats an unhealthy amount of junk food and tells us he’s cutting down. His GP has been telling him too, he NEEDS to lose weight. He didn’t have a suit or a shirt, and it was up to my Dad and I to find one for him. My brother found one to begin with but then it came back, and it was a dreadful quality and the trousers were far too baggy. So, he gave up and it was up to us. He always tells us, ‘Don’t worry, I’ve got everything under control’, but when it comes to it, he doesn’t. It’s always us left running about after him.

My brother has worked full-time for nearly 3 years, before that he was only working a few days a week. He always used to say how much he wanted to work full time, but we knew he just said that so he didn’t get pestered as my Mum and Dad always said he could look for a second job. He always complained he didn’t have any money. He hardly ever goes out, even before Covid, which if that makes him happy, then fair enough. He blamed our Mum for keeping him in when he was younger? I don’t remember that, and my Mum and Dad certainly don’t. I mean, how is that possible? He’s 42 now and he’s been allowed to go out wherever he wants! The only time they’ve put the bar up was when Covid was severe, he wanted to go to a concert, but because my Mum and I have low immune systems, they couldn’t take the risk of us catching it.

He stated that he shouldn’t be asked to do anything because he works full time. My parents tried to explain to him that there are lots of people in the same boat as him although they have responsibilities such as: they must run a whole household, with a family, but he seems to not care. He does seem to have a narcissist nature. I studied psychology and all the things he says and does points to that. He seems to have a very negative view on women. I don’t know if that’s because he’s never had a proper romantic relationship with anyone, and feels insecure. He had said between the lines on previous occasions he would like a girlfriend.

On top of all that, he’s lied on many occasions. My Mum always did say that when she passed, he would act the doting son as if he was sweetness and light. I really could go on, maybe I will in another post.



Secondly, my Uncle. He was another one that treated my Mum like utter dirt. He used to shout so loud to her on the phone that I could her him from the other side of the room, and the speaker wasn’t even on. He often fell out with her, but he always apologised within a few days and let’s face it, that’s normal for every brother and sister or in any relationship. It was always him that put the phone down on her.

However, my Uncle sent my brother an email he didn’t like. So, instead of my brother telling my Uncle, he got our Mum to phone him to tell him. My Uncle took it the wrong way, and took it out on my Mum by telling her that it would be best to cut all ties with us. That was on her birthday in 2020, and he never phoned her again. He had already shouted at her down the phone on Christmas Day because she phoned so we could wish him and his partner Merry Christmas at an inconvenient moment. So, he came to the hospital to see my Mum when I called him to tell him that she was seriously ill. Every time I speak to him it seems as if he thinks my Dad and I should be over my Mum’s passing. He sent an email to me and because I didn’t reply that day, next a text message (I replied to that) he sent another one email, then phoned me. I ignored the call, I never usually do that but the last time he was more interested in telling me about his neighbours that I don’t even know. I wanted to talk about my Mum and his memories of his sister. He knows how difficult it is for me to type so if I’m typing something that is longer, I must take breaks and go back to it. Plus, to top it all, he sent a Christmas card, nothing wrong with that, but inside it the message was ‘Hope this is your best Christmas ever’. That really upset my Dad and I. I thought that was really insensitive coming from a relative. I don’t expect the world to stop because of my situation and my Dad and I did celebrate Christmas but on a smaller scale, as it was her favourite time of the year. Also, when I’ve been talking to my Uncle on the phone, he keeps saying ‘Make sure you keep in touch and phone me whenever’ and how much he misses her. I really don’t feel like talking to him, because if he missed her so much why did he not speak to her for nearly 3 years? She tried to phone him a few times, and I think he must just have ignored her as the phone rang out then it was voicemail. If it hadn’t of been for her passing, he probably would still not be in touch.

Our next door neighbour has been absolutely brilliant, she and her daughter have been so kind and they are always lovely to talk to. Sometimes I get from some people I know ‘Oh, you seem quite happy’. I tell them, just because I have problems and my world has been shattered, I don’t see why I should be rude to someone else, when they’ve done nothing wrong. It wasn’t their fault she passed. People on here, on the other side of the world have offered me more support than my own brother or Uncle. For that, I am forever grateful, and will never ever forget your kindness. My Dad has been like a rock to me, and has said lovely things to me with I shall treasure. Maybe this seems selfish but along with thinking about my Mum every day, I keep thinking about having to go through the heartache again when he passes. I’ve always been a Daddy’s girl, but always make sure my Mum knew that I loved her just as much.

Being part of the TBT community has helped a lot and playing ACNH, as it does tend to keep my mind occupied and make me smile as she loved ACNH and even loved to walk around the museum.  Whenever I was trading she would always want me to try and drop the items off as she enjoyed looking at the island as Wilbur flew over.



OK, I’ve never had a rant here before, so I apologise for the length. If you read it, thank you I really appreciate it, but if not, I don’t blame you!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> Snip



Wanted to put my 2 cents in on this too, if you don't mind. I'm constantly telling  my family about the people I've met here, including you. You matter to me, and I'm sure a lot more people than you realize. I think you're very clever, you're amazing at figuring things out and I'm always happy to be on your team! Taking a break is definitely healthy though so go for it if that's what you need. Wish you all the best!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 29, 2022)

Why do some people have to make out that their problems are far worse than everyone else's? My so called best friend just text me to thank me for the gift I sent her (I've not had anything from her though) and then I told her that my Christmas Day didn't happen as my mum wasn't well and that I hoped hers was better than mine. Yet all she said was I hope my mum gets better soon and that her Christmas had been stressful just like the last few months of her life had been. It's always about her and to be honest I'm over it. For once I'd like to have some of the attention I used to give her, but nope it's clear it'll never be that way and I will always be the agony aunt when her life turns to crap or when she has no one else's shoulder to lean on. I'm starting to think 2023 for me will be a year where she is no longer included in my life as she makes me feel inferior to her life all the damn time.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2022)

Being at the end of the delivery route in my area for mail :/

Also I really wanna go into town for this Pokestop and ride the train back and forth for it but weather is ****.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 29, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> Why do some people have to make out that their problems are far worse than everyone else's? My so called best friend just text me to thank me for the gift I sent her (I've not had anything from her though) and then I told her that my Christmas Day didn't happen as my mum wasn't well and that I hoped hers was better than mine. Yet all she said was I hope my mum gets better soon and that her Christmas had been stressful just like the last few months of her life had been. It's always about her and to be honest I'm over it. For once I'd like to have some of the attention I used to give her, but nope it's clear it'll never be that way and I will always be the agony aunt when her life turns to crap or when she has no one else's shoulder to lean on. I'm starting to think 2023 for me will be a year where she is no longer included in my life as she makes me feel inferior to her life all the damn time.


umm.. i hope you don't mind me sharing my thoughts about this this just got me thinking



Spoiler: blah blah stupid ramble



honestly, maybe she just doesn't know that type of thing bothers you? if you haven't already cut her off, maybe you should try talking to her about it? i kind of do the same thing (when people tell me about a problem of theirs, i usually apologize for what's happening to them and tell them i hope it gets better soon, and i try to empathize with them by telling them a similar problem i have, because I'm really, _really _bad at comforting people.) I'm not great at empathy either a lot of the time. i personally don't think she meant it with bad intentions, unless there's more to the story you haven't told? idk this is just what i think from what you've said and my personal experiences


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 29, 2022)

feel like whenever I discuss my problems with others I just get told "Stop making stuff to be a big deal" I just cannot be expressive anymore. It hurts me mentally.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2022)

I ended up missing work today bc I don't feel well. I woke up around 8:30 which is when I would normally get up and get ready, but I just couldn't get myself out of bed at all. I ended up dozing off again and I woke up about 10 min after I was supposed to be at work. so I let my supervisor know and I apologized for such short notice, bc I really did plan on going in today but ig my body had other plans. I've never had PMS symptoms hit me this hard, and I feel like I have a burning sensation in my pelvis. I feel like I can't do much of anything besides lie in bed in pain and it sucks. maybe I'll go get something to eat and get some tea then I'll go lie down for a while.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 29, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> umm.. i hope you don't mind me sharing my thoughts about this this just got me thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I get where you’re coming from but there’s a whole lot more I didn’t divulge. For the better part of the year anytime we’ve had a conversation she just stops replying. This includes anytime I ask about anything that’s going on in her life. It’s like she wants the support but without putting in the effort and realising that friendship is a two way street. You have to give in order to take through both the good and bad times. Not only that she has a habit of forgetting about her old friends the moment someone new comes into her life that gives her attention. This has also included her own family that she’ll happily make out to be the bad guys when things don’t go her way. Then when it all goes wrong she comes running back and attempts to make promises, yet she never follows through with them.

Anyway I could go on and on about it but I’m honestly ready to move on. I don’t want to be callous or cruel but knowing how she reacts when anyone calls her out (it’s always everyone else’s fault) I simply don’t want to deal with that kind of behaviour anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2022)

The idiots here banging off rockets/fireworks and whatnot despite it not being new year's. I do not like it and I bet most dogs and other pets does not either!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 29, 2022)

Spoiler



It's getting bad again. Why can't I go a day without making my parents mad? I don't understand what I'm even doing wrong. If I say too much, it's bad. If I don't say enough, it's bad. If I show too much emotion, I get yelled at, but if I don't show enough, there's something wrong. I feel like I'm trapped where I'm at and I just want out. My friend's words keep repeating in my head: "Your self esteem is garbage, your personality's in shambles, and you're clinging on to a fandom hoping it will save you." I know something's wrong, I know it's not normal, I know it's not entirely my fault, but what am I supposed to do about it? I can't win!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 29, 2022)

Just simply the fact I don't know what being healthy feels like.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> - snip -



Hey, I know I'm late to this, and I've already said it before, but I just wanted to say that your friendship means the world to me.  You are one of the MOST notable members on this site.  You are way better at events than I could ever hope to be.  You're cool, you're funny, you're awesome!  I'll be sad if you leave, but I understand if you do.  Just know that there are a good amount of people here that care about you and will miss you, myself included.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 29, 2022)

I tried playing Mario Kart 8 Deluxe online at a local gas station. The WiFi here works, but it’s pretty bad. I got disconnected three times. I don’t want to lose any more VR, so I’ll just wait until I get back to the house.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 29, 2022)

Spoiler: transphobic



I had to make up a lie to go to Staples so I could return my binder at the returns desk. My dad drove me there. Every time my dad gets a long check at work to make (cooking food), he says it’s longer than Michelle Obama’s wiener. He’s okay with gay people and sexual/romantic orientations and such, but not too sure about the trans community with those comments.


----------



## xara (Dec 29, 2022)

Spoiler: mom rant



i can’t stand the way my mom acts and treats me sometimes. she wants the world to burn and for everyone to be miserable just because she is. she always says the most insane, out-of-pocket things about literal _strangers_, wishing death on people she doesn’t even know just because she thinks they’re annoying or they inconvenienced her in some way. 

she spent over an hour screaming tonight because her computer was trying to back something up, and she just got mad at me and blamed me for her losing a _virtual bingo game on facebook_. ??? i can’t keep living like this!!! every day is hell with her, and i’m literally stuck in my room because of her. i’m so angry, i deserve better than this. and the fact she takes pleasure in hurting me, her child. she literally laughs and finds it funny when she hurts my feelings, and yet she throws full-on tantrums over the smallest of things like accidentally dropping something on the floor?? i’m so tired! i just want peace in my own home.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 30, 2022)

Spoiler: I hate being gaslighted!



This is the thing that bothers me when talking to other people you don't know about your issues. The people who think how to solve your problems by giving you advice that you didn't ask for clearly doesn't know when to ask what the problem is before giving advice. Unsolicited Advice is really bad. You may mean well but you have to understand the problem in order to make sure you're not trying to sound dismissive, which is one of the reasons why asking for help is so difficult these days.

I realized that my own family and some of my ex friends gaslighted me to make me feel like I am going to crazy. They say sentences like "Stop making a big deal out of it" and "you're too sensitive". I cannot even express what I am going through because I know whats going to happen and it gets dismissed right away. I suffer in silence because of this.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 30, 2022)

I don’t know if I’m the problem this time or not. Or if it’s bad management. I have BPD and because of that, I’ve had lots of jobs. I’d leave the minute something upsets me. I feel the only thing that keeps me here are the people — and not just my favorite person, although she keeps me sane here. I kept her up last night until 2 AM with my rambling. I don’t think she minds one bit. She said I can talk to her. I like most of the people I work with. I don’t want to leave based on petty **** with a manager.

Besides, I’m a great worker, but because I’ve left jobs on bad terms I don’t include my job history in resumes/job applications. They won’t know I’m a good worker until after they hire me… I think I’m more cut out for retail anyway. My longest job was a retail. I was cashier at Walmart for 3+ years. I liked that job, but I like this one too. Just talking to (the nice) customers more is fulfilling. I can’t do that washing dishes. But Target said I wasn’t what they were looking for, yet they hire someone with no experience on a register. Absolute bull****. I sabotaged myself.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 30, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> Why do some people have to make out that their problems are far worse than everyone else's? My so called best friend just text me to thank me for the gift I sent her (I've not had anything from her though) and then I told her that my Christmas Day didn't happen as my mum wasn't well and that I hoped hers was better than mine. Yet all she said was I hope my mum gets better soon and that her Christmas had been stressful just like the last few months of her life had been. It's always about her and to be honest I'm over it. For once I'd like to have some of the attention I used to give her, but nope it's clear it'll never be that way and I will always be the agony aunt when her life turns to crap or when she has no one else's shoulder to lean on. I'm starting to think 2023 for me will be a year where she is no longer included in my life as she makes me feel inferior to her life all the damn time.


I'm sorry your Christmas was crummy and pray your mom will get well soon  Hopefully your New Years is better, cheers to 2023 and making changes in your life 

Didn't get much sleep at all. (Flight landed at 11, next one was 7) I feel exhausted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2022)

trying not to drown in negativity today but I do feel pretty meh. not feeling well enough to go anywhere but I can't even leave my room bc I know my dad is out there and I know he'll find some stupid **** to complain about. i guess it's another day of being stuck in my room drawing or whatever. I'll make the best of it.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 30, 2022)

havent started my period in like 2 or 3 months (idk how long i am horrible at keeping track of time) but ummm idk if i should be concerned or 

this happened last year in literally the same timeframe wtf is going on


----------



## Clock (Dec 30, 2022)

Just not in a good mood today


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2022)

Well.. before my brother left for the Navy 2 months ago, I weighed a steady 200 lbs. That's about 90 kg for the metric folk. Within those 2 months, without even trying. I lost 25 lbs. I'm 79 kg now. The only reason I cared is that people kept pointing it out at work, that it looked like I kept losing more and more weight every time they saw me. So I weighed myself once I got home. I hear it at least three times a week when I'm working. I wasn't even trying, so it's mildly concerning that I lost that much in such a short amount of time. My mom has an overactive thyroid, so I told her about it and now it's starting to scare me a bit..


----------



## Beanz (Dec 30, 2022)

my grandma is pissed that i “care about my mom more.” well there’s a reason for that because you’re mean to me and she’s not. she complains about basically everything, and there’s a significant difference between the way she treats my brother and the way she treats me. today is my mom’s birthday and i had to hide one of the gifts i wanted to give to her (it was a painting i made) so she wouldn’t get jealous. she acts like a toddler when she’s mad about something, why did my mom decide to move back with her again 20 years ago after she and my dad lived in minnesota together alone? you should have left when you could.


----------



## vixened (Dec 30, 2022)

there's already fireworks
_ughhhhh_


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2022)

yes stupid fireworks  and they kept shooting em off last night too yay thanks tryna sleep here, new year's is tonight :F


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2022)

woke up bc I had to go into the bathroom but now it's 4am and I'm struggling to go back to sleep


----------



## Neb (Dec 31, 2022)

I accidentally phrased things the wrong way on that LGBTQ+ Discord server _again_ and two more people were nasty to me. I even tried to explain myself, but they wouldn’t have it. Every time I post on there now they cut me off.

In the three years I’ve been on the server the mods have only stepped up twice. Once was when we were all sharing our results on a political compass test and when mine said “democratic socialist,” another user cussed me out (they didn’t think it was left leaning enough even though I am left leaning). The mods deleted the post, but didn’t publicly say anything about it.

The other time was when I was trying to contribute to a conversation and one user actually said “most people on this server don’t like you and it would honestly be better if you left.” A mod deleted the post and that person has barely posted on there since (I think I shared this one).

About 85% of the time I post on there I get ignored. It’s been like this for two years. I know it’s a toxic place and I should leave, but I’m afraid they’ll gossip to each other about me publicly like they did for other people. They say the main server on the server group is toxic, but honestly I think they’re just as bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2022)

Neb said:


> I accidentally phrased things the wrong way on that LGBTQ+ Discord server _again_ and two more people were nasty to me. I even tried to explain myself, but they wouldn’t have it. Every time I post on there now they cut me off.


This is kinda of why I stay away from these kind of communities online, especially if it's close-knit stuff like Discord. Most often they have their own set agenda on what's right or not and if you speak against, they do exactly like that.

Honestly, I'd try to find a better, safer space for that where people are more open, if possibly. That place sounds very toxic and I hope you can find another place and sort it out.


----------



## azurill (Dec 31, 2022)

Why is it so hard to find simple button down shirts that don’t cost over 30 dollars. I don’t need anything fancy they just have to have buttons.


----------



## Clock (Dec 31, 2022)

Said this last year, but to be honest, New Year is one of my least favorite holidays and I'm not really excited for 2023


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2022)

i got off work almost 40 min ago and I can't leave bc I wanted to get my check before I go. I was under the impression that my boss would come downstairs relatively soon so I could get it, yet here I sit wasting time 

edit: yeah they wasted an hour of my precious time. I could've been home cleaning. instead my boss lead me to believe she would be down in a few min and ended up making me wait a ****ing hour before she finally said "can you just pick it up tomorrow" like jfc. I really people would stop ****ing testing my patience cause I'm really starting to lose it. and they're gonna pay for me that hour that they made me waste just sitting there doing absolutely nothing. 

I'm so angry rn I feel lightheaded and sick to my stomach. feel like I'm gonna conbust. I'm just so tired of everything. so ****ing tired of it. I need to calm down or I'm gonna make myself have a damn stroke.


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 31, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> woke up bc I had to go into the bathroom but now it's 4am and I'm struggling to go back to sleep


I hate when that happens. If I even open my eye for one second, I can’t get to sleep for the next 2-3 hours.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 31, 2022)

spending new year's alone, again, because my girlfriend just sucks, ig, and now even with a refund, i'm out £10 for buying her train ticket )


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 31, 2022)

been having issues with feeling detached from reality lately, worse than they've ever been. what is going on?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 31, 2022)

My online friend told me that they have photos of me, and at first I thought they were joking... And then they sent me a screenshot they have of my face when we called on Discord about a year ago. Now I'm super freaked out that _someone I don't even know in person_ has my face in their camera roll. I told them that I found it unsettling, and they said they're gonna delete it - I hope they keep their word.

Also I got mad at my brother about something, and he started yelling at me and throwing insults + profanities at me.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 31, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My online friend told me that they have photos of me, and at first I thought they were joking... And then they sent me a screenshot they have of my face when we called on Discord about a year ago. Now I'm super freaked out that _someone I don't even know in person_ has my face in their camera roll. I told them that I found it unsettling, and they said they're gonna delete it - I hope they keep their word.


Wow. Sounds like something someone would do for blackmail or something. Either way, it’s immature and you shouldn’t take pictures of someone without their consent. It’s a little off-putting to me they had that picture for about a year. I definitely don’t think they had good intentions with the picture.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 31, 2022)

Spoiler



We just lost the house. We have to pack up everything and move a thousand miles away before the house gets auctioned on Tuesday. What a crappy way to end 2022.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 31, 2022)

Mann….this was the first chance Michigan had at being in the National Championship since I was 10 when they won in 1997. And they got a touchdown reversed and lost. Some garbage man.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 31, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> spending new year's alone, again, because my girlfriend just sucks, ig, and now even with a refund, i'm out £10 for buying her train ticket )


It's really none of my business, but every time I see you post about them it's never anything good. You really deserve better.



xSuperMario64x said:


> i got off work almost 40 min ago and I can't leave bc I wanted to get my check before I go. I was under the impression that my boss would come downstairs relatively soon so I could get it, yet here I sit wasting time


I don't get why it's so hard for people in charge to comprehend that people work to get paid. Come on, y'all in charge aren't that stupid. No one is working for free. Sorry you had to deal with that. If you were slacking off on company time, they'd throw a hissy fit. But, hey it's ok to hold your money hostage.



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My online friend told me that they have photos of me, and at first I thought they were joking... And then they sent me a screenshot they have of my face when we called on Discord about a year ago. Now I'm super freaked out that _someone I don't even know in person_ has my face in their camera roll. I told them that I found it unsettling, and they said they're gonna delete it - I hope they keep their word.


That sounds kind of weird. I don't know many people that would openly admit that without it being creepy. Or even saving it for whatever reason. Especially for that long. How well do you know them? That's really just gross.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 31, 2022)

Spoiler: vent hehehejfkesldn (don't reply to this btw)



i just don't know what's wrong with me. i've become this freaky socially inept loser with no redeeming qualities or particularly fun hobbies. i wouldn't consider myself a fairy envious person but, it kills me when i see my friends genuinely enjoying life, making friends, being great at what they do, etc. because i just can't seem to do that. i truly hate everything about myself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't get why it's so hard for people in charge to comprehend that people work to get paid. Come on, y'all in charge aren't that stupid. No one is working for free. Sorry you had to deal with that. If you were slacking off on company time, they'd throw a hissy fit. But, hey it's ok to hold your money hostage.


I let her know that I was irritated about the whole scenario. like I get she was busy but she could've told me wayyyyy sooner, instead of making me wait an hour just to tell me to wait tomorrow. 
I also told my mom (and my friend) that when I go into work tomorrow I'm gonna change my signout time to be an hour later, bc it was ridiculous that I had to wait and since she wasted my time I'd like to be compensated for it.

and haha she actually has thrown a fit abt people "using their phones too much on company time" but she couldn't even come out to tell us herself, she had to have a middleman do it. seems pretty passive aggressive to me but whatever. I haven't stopped using my phone any less bc I wasn't using it that much to begin with.

I tell yall I do like this job, I think it's very rewarding to work with cats at a rescue, but god my supervisors and coworkers just get on my nerves. especially since a lot of them are country folk who wear confederate flags with pride and are hyper-conservative. if I ever find another job that pays better and actually respects me for who I am, you can bet I'll take it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 1, 2023)

sometimes feel like im sooo different from everyone else on here and dont fit in and that im just weird, maybe its bc of the age and the way i type compared to everyone else idk but i just feel weird hh


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 1, 2023)

Somehow the fireworks sound louder tonight and more frequent than they did on Fourth of July.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2023)

I come into work this morning and they still haven't bothered to put my check out so I can grab it. there's a little thing by the door that holds papers n stuff, and there are already stacks of papers in there so putting the paper that holds the check in there would make it more inconspicuous (not to mention theyvr stuck it in there before so there rrally isnt any reason not to do it). if they did that I would never have to ask for a check again. but watch they won't do that and they'll still make me wait for it lmao.


also feeling hungry but ofc I left myself no time to eat this morning bc my time management skills are as useful as a screen door on a submarine. so now I have to wait prob an hour and a half or two hours before I can go eat


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 1, 2023)

TheDuke55 said:


> It's really none of my business, but every time I see you post about them it's never anything good. You really deserve better.


yeah, i know  she said the train didn't open its doors, but also she had all day to go to the station and didn't. she said she was going to catch it today instead, but it's 4PM and i don't think she's even woken up


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 1, 2023)

im so worried about my friend they disappeared yesterday and im just worried something bad might've happened ..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2023)

My ignoring like 99% of what I say and only listen when I call her "names" and then she gets angry... Like yeah if that's the only way you listen I'll just shut it then.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2023)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't get why it's so hard for people in charge to comprehend that people work to get paid.


What are you talking about?? I for one enjoy spending 40+ hours a week at my job only to not be compensated for it.
/s in case it was not obvious

Also holy lag Batman, idk if something's up with my Internet but these words are coming across slower than molasses


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 1, 2023)

I just came out of McDonald’s drive-thru because I had a gift card, and the person working asked if she could keep the card because there were $3 left on it. I can’t believe she even asked. It’s not very polite regardless of the amount left on the card, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2023)

Croconaw said:


> I just came out of McDonald’s drive-thru because I had a gift card, and the person working asked if she could keep the card because there were $3 left on it. I can’t believe she even asked. It’s not very polite regardless of the amount left on the card, at least in my opinion.


Okay what this sounds highly illegal, they should have given you a new one with $3, give it back since you obviously had money left on it, or ask if you wanted to add something else to finish off the card. Jesus christ.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 1, 2023)

Great how both my parents and my cousin decide to smoke in the car. As if my brother and I didn't have to deal with enough second-hand smoke in our life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2023)

Spoiler: ranting



irritated yet again  bc back in September I bought a pair of earbuds for about $30 and they are a terrific pair of earbuds, prob the best I've ever had, but the problem is since the beginning the right earbud hasn't charged properly. it _would_ charge but i had to mess around w it in the case to get it to charge. I was gonna exchange it right away but I somehow misplaced or threw out the receipt so I was basically stuck w this exact one. but it _did_ technically work so I was like okay whatever.

well here I am about 3-4 months later, and the case decided to just completely stop charging my right earbud. I tried cleaning it w 91% rubbing alcohol and it did nothing. tried messing around w it a bunch, did nothing. tried going on the manufacturer's website and they will only honor the warranty if I have a proof of purchase, which I don't bc I threw out the recept somehow. tried sending them a message and they sent me some automated bs about filing a warranty claim which I CANT EVEN DO. 

so basically I have to go back to thr store tomorrow and waste another $30 and get a brand new pair, this time I will be sure I don't throw out the recept bc I'm not dealing with this again.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 1, 2023)

tired of being sick ..


----------



## vinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

The first day of 2023 and I already messed something up. Nice.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 1, 2023)

My phone isn’t working  and I don’t wanna have to spend a lot to get a new one  but I can’t do anything on it…..


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 1, 2023)

things are going wrong and it's only the first day of 2023


----------



## Seastar (Jan 2, 2023)

Spoiler



Hate being so sensitive to the scent of fire. Also the fact my window is broken so it gets in my room... I just wanted to sleep but I feel miserable and won't be able to sleep for hours, maybe even all night...


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 2, 2023)

_So _not ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 2, 2023)

I don't want to go back to work tomorrow after a having a month off.


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 2, 2023)

i just got an infraction point for talking ab NOOKAZON omfg.

grow up resetti


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2023)

Man I don't recall setting up new wi-fi routers being this frappy hard to do lol. Oh well I'll try connect my phone & switch to it and hope it will work better.


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 2, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just not having a fun time today lol


i hope everything gets better for you <3

	Post automatically merged: Jan 2, 2023

nobody cares ab this BUT

there is this guy i really like and he knows i like him  i can’t get over him and i’ve liked him for almost 3 months now. please help


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2023)

worst thing is when you lowkey like someone but you can never have them bc of circumstances 



Spoiler



had to take time off work today bc last night I knew if I went into work the next morning it would very likely actually destroy my wellbeing. I may sound overdramatic but I've been overstimulated for abt the last 2 weeks straight and going to work the last few days has left me feeling irritated and exhausted. today I ended up sleeping til 1:30 in the afternoon and physically I just dont feel well. and I still have that perpetual feeling of anxiety and dread, there's a tension I feel in literally every part of my body and it won't go away. I just wish everything could be normal for me again


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 2, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> worst thing is when you lowkey like someone but you can never have them bc of circumstances
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no!!!!
i hope you feel better soon. praying 4 you!


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 2, 2023)

OUCH i got a warning  havent gotten one of those in so long .. i didn't get an infraction but i had no idea you weren't supposed to tell people about their thread being in the wrong place sbsbsvbn


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 2, 2023)

ecstasy said:


> OUCH i got a warning  havent gotten one of those in so long .. i didn't get an infraction but i had no idea you weren't supposed to tell people about their thread being in the wrong place sbsbsvbn


LMAOO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2023)

ecstasy said:


> OUCH i got a warning  havent gotten one of those in so long .. i didn't get an infraction but i had no idea you weren't supposed to tell people about their thread being in the wrong place sbsbsvbn


telling someone _in their thread_ that the thread is in the wrong place is considered "mini-modding" and can result in a warning or infraction. in the future if you see a thread in the wrong place, just report it and let the staff know what's up :>


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 2, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> telling someone _in their thread_ that the thread is in the wrong place is considered "mini-modding" and can result in a warning or infraction. in the future if you see a thread in the wrong place, just report it and let the staff know what's up :>


yea i didn't know that til i got the warning bc i don't think i ever read that part of the rules whoops


----------



## oak (Jan 2, 2023)

My uterus and my new meds teamed up to make me nauseous. I'll put a spoiler since I mention things about throw up.


Spoiler



Our friends were over for new years night and it was past midnight so I took my meds & my tummy started to really hurt. Then the cramps started and I felt so sick. I ended up puking my brains out while everyone was still over and I sat in the bathroom for over a half an hour crying. Luckily my friends are chill so they didn't judge lol. My guts just hurt so bad. Then I woke up yesterday with a sore throat and my voice gone from vomiting so hard. I didn't consume any alcohol either so it was defs my meds.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 2, 2023)

Back at work already stressed out of my mind


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 2, 2023)

@oak Oof that is really rough! Just be sure to drink plenty of water today. I know it's almost a day later, but it never hurts to stay hydrated.


Seastar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hate being so sensitive to the scent of fire. Also the fact my window is broken so it gets in my room... I just wanted to sleep but I feel miserable and won't be able to sleep for hours, maybe even all night...


Depending what is being burned, it can really smell bad. Like old and or dirty wood burning has a really nasty smell to it. I used to have a bunch of idiot neighbors who used to burn their trash. Hated that so much.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 2, 2023)

Spoiler: deleting social medias hesitantly



Deactivated my twitter account, should be deleted in 30 days. Kinda bitter-sweet. Was really only on there to keep up with my brother but he has his own whole discord channel so I can just go there from now on.

Now on to deleting Reddit and possibly Instagram.. Man this is so hard, really goes to show how addictive endless scrolling is. I'll probably eventually start over on Reddit/Instagram just to post art but likely not for a long while.

Also really want to delete my Facebook account but I feel too guilty about it because that's where all my dad/aunts/uncles/cousins/grandparents/a couple high school teachers are. 

not gonna delete bell tree forum though, this place is nice


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 3, 2023)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Also really want to delete my Facebook account but I feel too guilty about it because that's where all my dad/aunts/uncles/cousins/grandparents/a couple high school teachers are.


Even with a deleted Facebook account, you can still access Messenger. Deleting Facebook two years ago was the best decision I ever made. Way too much negativity.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 3, 2023)

i hate how i try to make new friends and then after a while i start to feel nervous or awkward and then i just ghost them and i always feel so bad aughh idk why i do that im never going to make friends this way


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 3, 2023)

maybe we got lost in translation maybe I ASKED FOR TOO MUCH. but maybe this thing was a masterpiece til you TORE IT ALL UP. RUNNING DCARED. I was there. I remember it. AÑL. TOO. WELL.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023

you who charmed my dad with selfeffacing jokes. sipping coffee like you’re on a late night show, and then he watched  me watch the front door willing YOU to come. he said it’s supposed to be fun, turning TWENTY ONE

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023

AND K WAS NEVER GOOD AT TELLING JOKES, BUT THE PUNCHLINE GOES. ikll get older, but your lovers stay my age.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023

taylor swift is severely bothering me


----------



## vixened (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm trying to my eevee to evolve to a umbreon but it wont evolve for whatever reason. aaaaaaa I just want my favorite pokemon on my team


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2023)

Yep, seems like they discontinued that decoration all together. Guess I can still get the (teddy) bear and some other stuff but way pulling it off the site like you did with the corgi keyring


----------



## themysterybidder (Jan 3, 2023)

Taking down Christmas decorations today. Usually I'm sad to see them go, but this year I'm quite happy to take them down. It's the putting them away part I'm dreading, so many boxes. Apart from this cute little Santa. Maybe he should be my 2023 mascot and keep him out? 





	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023



ecstasy said:


> OUCH i got a warning  havent gotten one of those in so long .. i didn't get an infraction but i had no idea you weren't supposed to tell people about their thread being in the wrong place sbsbsvbn


I got a warning in July for that too. I don't mind the warning, but I wish they would expire after so long especially as it was my first offence. If someone kept breaking rules yes, a more strict punishment. I hate seeing that warning in my profile as I have an unblemished record apart from that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2023)

Really wish this person could reply to my emails and DMs about this thing. I mean I get you might have had a lot to do during holiday season but the fact you seemed to ghost me the first time I replied because I didn't do  it on the spot....why :/

Might be my only shot at the moment to even get this cuddly corgi keyring I really been wanting but lowkey giving up soon unless they actually do reply.
-

Also the fact that I'd need 1k more tbt to even have a shot at mom's plush


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2023)

haha I missed my appt this morning despite setting like 5 alarms to make sure I woke up 



themysterybidder said:


> I got a warning in July for that too. I don't mind the warning, but I wish they would expire after so long especially as it was my first offence. If someone kept breaking rules yes, a more strict punishment. I hate seeing that warning in my profile as I have an unblemished record apart from that.


I have like 13 warnings and infractions from 5 years ago that never go away


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 3, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> haha I missed my appt this morning despite setting like 5 alarms to make sure I woke up
> 
> 
> I have like 13 warnings and infractions from 5 years ago that never go away


i have a bunch for telling someone to shut up 🫢


----------



## themysterybidder (Jan 3, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have like 13 warnings and infractions from 5 years ago that never go away


You complete and utter rebel!  What is the difference between a warning and an infraction? Is a warning like a gentle reminder and does an infraction include a ban? A TBT fine?🫣 Imagine if I got a ban of some sort, you would all miss my posts about the charming Buck! 

Got all of my Christmas decorations put away, then guess what? I realise I've left out a Santa and an icicle. Oh well, they can stay in a drawer for 10 and a half months!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2023)

themysterybidder said:


> You complete and utter rebel!  What is the difference between a warning and an infraction? Is a warning like a gentle reminder and does an infraction include a ban? A TBT fine?🫣 Imagine if I got a ban of some sort, you would all miss my posts about the charming Buck!


a warning is just like "don't do this again" and an infraction is "we told you not to do this so here's your punishment". enough unexpired infractions will lead to a ban (which btw I did get banned exactly one time for 24 hours bc I was an idiot back in the olden days ).

I'm highkey embarrassed abt all the times I got rude w other members here years ago. I was part of the problem and I eventually resolved to be a good kind person bc this forum def needed more nice people. idk what my problem was back then. that was around the time I graduated high school (~2017) so maybe I was ****ed abt school idk. but that version of me is loooong gone so it's all good


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)

I've definitely posted some stupid **** on here. Any warnings/infractions I got was well-deserved lol. I've grown a lot since then though(at least I like to think so).


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2023)

Yeah I have a lot of both kinds too.. I mean I was definitely a messy kid back then..so I guess deserved but I agree they are definitely that itchy pimple on your profile lmao


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 3, 2023)

I surprisingly only have a few but they are strange seeing on my profile.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 3, 2023)

I got a warning back in July 2021 for only posting a video link and nothing else. I wish they would go away after they expired.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2023)

I have all the coloring and line art done on this drawing I'm doing, and I want to do the shading but I also really... don't want to? idk maybe I'll go clean for a bit and come back and hopefully my motivation to shade will be there. it looks great as is but I really think this drawing would look a lot better if it had shading.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 3, 2023)

teachers giving out huge study guides for midterms. i wish they would just give out a paper with all the topics written down and leave it as that instead of giving the study guide a due date bc im more worried about turning it in instead of the actual midterm.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2023)

so much for cleaning to relieve stress. now I'm even more stressed out and I feel like I've undone everything I've done over the last few days to decompress. and I still have like four loads of laundry to do


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2023)

themysterybidder said:


> What is the difference between a warning and an infraction? Is a warning like a gentle reminder and does an infraction include a ban? A TBT fine?



We phased out infractions (and the 10 TBT bell fine!) back in March 2020.

Warnings are simply called "Warnings" and gentle reminders have the word "Reminder" in them.


----------



## vinnie (Jan 3, 2023)

I have a project portfolio to fill out by tomorrow, but I really don't have the motivation for it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2023)

Chris said:


> We phased out infractions (and the 10 TBT bell fine!) back in March 2020.


I actually didn't realize that infractions are no longer a thing lol


sometimes I wonder if I'm bipolar bc my moods can shift so rapidly. a bit ago I was feeling irritated and now suddenly I'm like super hyper and I have a strong positive yet anxious energy. it's so weird. I couldn't tell ya if I've ever had a manic episode though.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 3, 2023)

I just started working my new schedule which I picked. It’s 10 hours a day for 4 days. I used to have 8 hours a day for 5 days. I usually pick the later schedule in our busy season and then switch to the 10x4 during slow season. I honestly don’t know which is worse. I hate them both 

Ideal working hours: 8 hours for 4 days. Or 8 hours for three days. Honestly if they gave me that option I wouldn’t even mind it even if it meant less money.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 3, 2023)

I got an infraction a couple years ago for accidentally bypassing the censorship and its so alarming when I check my profile and see a warning there  I always think it's a new one lol

Leaving home is so bittersweet...at least this time I wasn't full of anxiety and it went pretty well overall. I don't want to go home because I don't want to go back to work lol. Ugh I don't know what to do about work...


----------



## xara (Jan 3, 2023)

i’ve managed to accumulate 12 warnings in the 7 years i’ve been a member here, but most of them are pretty harmless. the majority of them were for post quality and mini-modding (i also didn’t know that telling someone they’d posted in the wrong place wasn’t allowed heh), and i’d say my most serious offence was me creating an alternate account (i wanted to start fresh when i came back from my 2.5-3 year hiatus in 2020. also apparently created an alternate account in 2017 and got in trouble for it then as well, but i honestly don’t remember so idk what i was trying to do ).

it kinda blows, and i wish they would disappear from my profile after expiring, but i understand why they don’t. i’m just glad all of mine have since expired and that i haven’t gotten in trouble in nearly a year. all i, and anyone else whose received a warning/infraction/reminder before, can do is learn from it and try to do better moving forward. we all mess up sometimes, it’s no biggie. :’)


----------



## Neb (Jan 4, 2023)

I’ve been talking to someone who seems to like me and I like her too. Of course my stalkers from high school want to sabotage it. They keep threatening to tell her I’m cheating on her when I’m just texting my online friends and acquaintances. I told her not to believe anything the stalkers say, but it isn’t stopping the threats they keep giving me. She’s the only person I’m interested in and I’m simply just trying to keep in contact with other people in my life. I’m not going to ghost every friend I have just because I might start seeing someone. I did that during my first relationship and it was very isolating.


----------



## VDrizz (Jan 4, 2023)

this is more on a serious note but right now, I am suffering from CPTSD and Agoraphobia. due to my kids disablities, theres a lot of home visits happening. it really makes me uneasy as new people coming into my safe space is really unsettling for me :']


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 4, 2023)

I did really ****ty the last few races on Mario Kart online. The item luck is garbage, or maybe I just suck. I even had a boo not work. He didn’t make me invisible. He just took an item. Probably a glitch, but whatever. 

I’m way better at battles, it seems. Nothing changed from the previous version.

Also, sick of seeing the Waluigi/Wigglers. There’s practically 50% of them in every room I join. It’s one thing if you like the character but don’t use it just for a speed advantage.


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 4, 2023)

Just when I feel like I can finally type another post in the “What Are You Happy About Today?” thread, life decides to give me another dose of whammy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2023)

Spoiler: feeling nauseous



yeah, drank oat "milk" that was expired at work, it doesn't smell as bad so it's not always you notice when you pour it up either at first.. noticed it was old when i took a first sip and it was lumps and stuff so yeah been feeling bad most of today. Managed to eat a banana, and some lunch with coca-cola so it's slightly better and i got some sparkling/mineral water on the way home but bleh.



Also hope DHL will work as intended now, haven't shipped with them in ages, and back then it was from an EU member country and not the UK... so.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2023)

had an automatic payment come out that I don't even know how to cancel so that's fun. also I'm tired of spending money, I wish I could just take my money and stash like 90% of it and leave the other 10% for little things I need. so tired of being broke constantly.


----------



## Clock (Jan 4, 2023)

Not me complaining about cramps for the umpteenth time again


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> had an automatic payment come out that I don't even know how to cancel so that's fun. also I'm tired of spending money, I wish I could just take my money and stash like 90% of it and leave the other 10% for little things I need. so tired of being broke constantly.


Do you know which company it is from? They should have some sort of contact form or such where you should be able to cancel. Or contact your bank, they should be able to tell where it is from.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2023)

Alienfish said:


> Do you know which company it is from? They should have some sort of contact form or such where you should be able to cancel. Or contact your bank, they should be able to tell where it is from.


I contacted them, haven't gotten a reply yet. ideally they could refund me and completely cancel the order but idk.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I contacted them, haven't gotten a reply yet. ideally they could refund me and completely cancel the order but idk.


Ahh okay, really hope they reply, they should help you cancel it if you no longer desire it. best of luck!


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 4, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I contacted them, haven't gotten a reply yet. ideally they could refund me and completely cancel the order but idk.


Most banks can’t cancel automatic payments, especially if the automatic payment wasn’t set up on the bank side and was set up on the merchant side. This is because you’ve given previous authorization for the charge to come through. In many cases, they’ll tell you who it is and tell you to call them, but they won’t cancel it on their end. The other thing to find out is if it’s a debit card automatic payment or and ACH payment. The only way banks can stop automatic payments on their end (that are set up on the merchant’s end) is to cancel your debit card and get a new one. I used to work at a bank, if you can’t tell, heh.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 4, 2023)

Ordered from a Chinese company at the beginning of November. Waited for item to be shipped for, like, three weeks. It didn’t happen. I contacted them three separate times with no response. After a week of no response, I had my credit card take the charge off. They did, and after doing so, the company contacted me giving me a tracking number and asking me to remove the chargeback. I finally received the item yesterday after all that hassle. Something tells me if I hadn’t requested the refund from the credit card company, I’d still be waiting for the item today.

Companies like that bother me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2023)

Foreverfox said:


> Most banks can’t cancel automatic payments, especially if the automatic payment wasn’t set up on the bank side and was set up on the merchant side. This is because you’ve given previous authorization for the charge to come through. In many cases, they’ll tell you who it is and tell you to call them, but they won’t cancel it on their end. The other thing to find out is if it’s a debit card automatic payment or and ACH payment. The only way banks can stop automatic payments on their end (that are set up on the merchant’s end) is to cancel your debit card and get a new one. I used to work at a bank, if you can’t tell, heh.


well it wasn't the bank I contacted,, it was the people who took the money out. I honestly wouldn't care except I don't make much money to begin with so every dollar is important to me.


on a much less light-hearted note I'm struggling really bad rn and I can't get ahold of my therapist's office so idk what to do 


edit: I think I'm okay now, got some stuff sorted out. I hope I'm able to talk to my doctor soon though or nothing is really gonna get better w me.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 4, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well it wasn't the bank I contacted,, it was the people who took the money out. I honestly wouldn't care except I don't make much money to begin with so every dollar is important to me.
> 
> 
> on a much less light-hearted note I'm struggling really bad rn and I can't get ahold of my therapist's office so idk what to do


Ahh okay, yeah, I feel ya. I know how it is to be in that position where every dollar, hell every cent counts. I’m always here if you need someone


----------



## Beanz (Jan 4, 2023)

my photography teacher is making my class do a project where i need to make a google slide and then put the photos i took earlier this year on it along with a description of it. the problem is that i don’t have most of the photos she’s asking for because i asked her if i could delete half of them on google drive a few months ago and she said yes. they’re probably buried deep in my files somewhere but this whole thing is a nightmare.

also i swear the teacher’s main goal this week was the make everything as stressful as possible. like bro chill i do not need your 20 page study packet just tell me what i need to study.


----------



## Drawdler (Jan 4, 2023)

I have PTSD. I lash out in ways I don‘t want to. But aside from the lashing the feeling. The feeling is agonising. I feel trapped by my own mind and the physical reaction is genuine agony

this because i tried to learn art again… the process of learning is miserable at home and with no guidance… any Artists interested in improving and want to talk please message me very desparate for art comlany


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 4, 2023)

-


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 4, 2023)

Sick of my Lemmy not being able to keep up or compete with these Waluigi/Wigglers. But at least I’m using a combination I like.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2023)

Croconaw said:


> Sick of my Lemmy not being able to keep up or compete with these Waluigi/Wigglers. But at least I’m using a combination I like.


those people racing as Waluigi aren't true fans of the WAH smh


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 4, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> those people racing as Waluigi aren't true fans of the WAH smh


They’re not which is sad.  I love Waluigi and seeing him used as an advantage is upsetting.


----------



## Merielle (Jan 5, 2023)

Spoiler: arachnophobia



I got stuck in the bathroom with an absolutely gigantic garden spider  I actually _heard _it skittering around before I even saw the horrible thing aslkjfsflgds

wound up leaning horizontally across my bathroom sink so I could wash my hands without getting near that accursed monstrosity

I wish spiders could understand human speech so I could tell them that a) I do not want to eat them and b) to stay away from me and not make any sudden movements and neither of us will have a problem.  but they cannot understand me and so I must live in the fear that one wrong move will prompt them to suddenly charge me at full sprint

and now I'm jumpy and everything looks and feels like spiders


----------



## Blink. (Jan 5, 2023)

There's a mosquito in my room.
I SAW IT AND NOW I CAN'T FIND IT
I'm itchy cause it got a couple of bites on me

It better pay rent if it wants to stay here


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2023)

Woke-up with severe neck pain and a bad headache. I had hoped it would ease off after a couple of hours but it is refusing to shift.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm so cold


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2023)

Stupid cold and windy snowstorm weather... I actually wanted to go out for a walk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2023)

I need to eat something but I won't be getting off work for another hour or so


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 5, 2023)

Strep…I’m so tired of getting sick. Just praying little man doesn’t catch it. Been wearing a mask in the house all day, and scooting my chair far away from him when we’re eating.


----------



## vixened (Jan 6, 2023)

a The Owl House special just got leaked, and there so many posts without spoiler warnings everywhere. I just want to enjoy something without spoilers, is that too hard to ask


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2023)

I really hope it is as last time special issue that they select comics last or just later for the Neopian Times... I really do not have time to draw another comic but I also hate this "waiting game"...


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 6, 2023)

I wish I had one dreamie collectible of mine


----------



## Dim (Jan 6, 2023)

vixened said:


> a The Owl House special just got leaked, and there so many posts without spoiler warnings everywhere. I just want to enjoy something without spoilers, is that too hard to ask







People are just impatient af


----------



## Clock (Jan 6, 2023)

There's a fire truck outside, but no fire. At the same time, I'm getting paranoid

Also there's nothing to eat but junk food


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2023)

so tired


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2023)

me after work today


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2023)

hope they get this thing back in stock.. i'd defo like to grab one.

also this waiting game.. i mean i am grateful for getting held over and i get they have a truckload of entries and defo comics especially but... just tell me y/n lol


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 6, 2023)

my friends and i went to catch a movie in theatres but they came like 20 minutes late and we missed most of it :/ i couldn't go in without them because one of them had my ticket.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 6, 2023)

Not me turning my birthday off on Snapchat because I want people to wish me happy birthday if they actually care and not because the app tells them it’s my birthday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2023)

bad sinus headache


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 6, 2023)

i am .. hurt. and angry. 

I was in a discord server with some of my friends and today i look and I'm not in it anymore. found out from one of my friends that the server owner banned me and didn't even tell me why. i got my friend to ask them why they did that, and they said they didn't want to say the reason why, but it's not my fault ???? im just so confused! why couldn't they at least tell me what i did or what the reason was instead of leaving me worried and stressed out ?? Im just so confused and upset and i don't understand


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Saturday at 12:37 AM)

I've been super nauseated for over an hour and I can't go to bed without feeling like I gotta run to the bathroom 5 min later. best part is nothing happens once I get in there, yet if I leave I feel worse. so I've been sitting on the bathroom floor for a good 20 minutes now. I just want to go to bed, I'm so tired 

not to mention my excruciating sinus headache still hasn't gone away. literally feel like someone punched me in my forehead. this really just isn't my night.


----------



## jiny (Saturday at 1:23 AM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been super nauseated for over an hour and I can't go to bed without feeling like I gotta run to the bathroom 5 min later. best part is nothing happens once I get in there, yet if I leave I feel worse. so I've been sitting on the bathroom floor for a good 20 minutes now. I just want to go to bed, I'm so tired


this has happened to me so many times  plus my emetophobia makes everything 100x Worse so i start feeling super anxious which makes me even more nauseous and it’s just a whole cycle  i hope you feel better soon though!! istg being nauseous is the worst ever 
-

work is so annoying sometimes  especially this one coworker  i can’t stand her


----------



## Clock (Saturday at 10:23 AM)

RNG hates me today


----------



## Sophie23 (Saturday at 1:03 PM)

Just wish I had one dreamie collectible on here and no I wouldn’t sell it ever.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Saturday at 1:34 PM)

after sleeping off and on for a while I'm finally awake. at 1:30 in the afternoon. I'm grateful that there isn't anyone here at home who judges me for sleeping in so late. my inner critic tries to but I know it's bc I've been dealing with a lot lately and I most certainly need the rest 

the only problem is that doesn't really work out when I have to wake up at 9am to go to work. really hoping I don't sleep through my alarm tomorrow


----------



## xara (Saturday at 3:54 PM)

i’m not having a good day. why does everything in my life have to be so unnecessarily complicated?


----------



## Croconaw (Saturday at 4:40 PM)

xara said:


> i’m not having a good day. why does everything in my life have to be so unnecessarily complicated?


Sorry to hear you’re having a bad day. I hope things get better for you. We don’t really talk but I’m open to listening.


----------



## xara (Saturday at 7:49 PM)

Croconaw said:


> Sorry to hear you’re having a bad day. I hope things get better for you. We don’t really talk but I’m open to listening.


thanks, croc. i really appreciate it.  i’m alright, it’s just been kinda an unpleasant day haha. i’m feeling a little better now, though. c’:


----------



## Foreverfox (Saturday at 11:07 PM)

We have to put my Pomeranian down in the next day or two.


----------



## Alienfish (Sunday at 3:52 AM)

Google and this webp **** when saving images. Like come on almost site supports it and I do think you make enough money -_-

(I know you can show all files and elect your own ending to sometimes make it usable around where you want your image but a lot of times it doesn't work, anyway).

Editing in here why some stores in the UK still only does domestic shipping. Found this Ty Beanie bear I really wanted... sigh.


----------



## Clock (Sunday at 8:28 AM)

Can one of my parents please stop yelling loud and obnoxious? It's seriously repulsive and irritating when they do that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sunday at 9:27 AM)

people who are transphobic seriously need to grow up. it's such a stupid mindset to have. I have no respect for people who are transphobes or homophobes. idiots they are.



Alienfish said:


> Google and this webp **** when saving images. Like come on almost site supports it and I do think you make enough money -_-


yeah I had to download an entire extension on Chrome called "save as PNG" because every time my computer accidentally downloads a WEBP file it can't do **** with it. idek why they exist they're useless and irritating.


----------



## VernalLapin (Sunday at 10:06 AM)

Alienfish said:


> Google and this webp **** when saving images. Like come on almost site supports it and I do think you make enough money -_-
> 
> (I know you can show all files and elect your own ending to sometimes make it usable around where you want your image but a lot of times it doesn't work, anyway).
> 
> Editing in here why some stores in the UK still only does domestic shipping. Found this Ty Beanie bear I really wanted... sigh.


Recently, I’ve been getting these things called .avif files.  As much as I loathe .webp files, .avif files are ten times worse because you can’t open or use them at all. 

Also, idk if anyone else uses google collections but on a related note, it won’t let me save images from a lot of ebay listings “ads”. I like to save folders full of vintage stuff, and a lot of the images are from ebay. Sure I could save it to pinterest but that doesn’t always work either 9_9


----------



## Alienfish (Sunday at 10:51 AM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I had to download an entire extension on Chrome called "save as PNG" because every time my computer accidentally downloads a WEBP file it can't do **** with it. idek why they exist they're useless and irritating.


Ohh, yeah I think Firefox also changed completely, you used to be able to save if you viewed all files in that folder and put . jpg or .png or whatever the OG file was. I'll check to see if FF has a similar app. Thank you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sunday at 11:05 AM)

Alienfish said:


> Ohh, yeah I think Firefox also changed completely, you used to be able to save if you viewed all files in that folder and put . jpg or .png or whatever the OG file was. I'll check to see if FF has a similar app. Thank you


I hope so bc I actually use Firefox more than Chrome (recently learned that Chrome will soon remove all ad blocker extensions from their browser so I started using FF). it's annoying to have to switch to chrome every time I want to download an image and it keeps wanting to save as a WEBP file.


----------



## Alienfish (Sunday at 11:49 AM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hope so bc I actually use Firefox more than Chrome (recently learned that Chrome will soon remove all ad blocker extensions from their browser so I started using FF). it's annoying to have to switch to chrome every time I want to download an image and it keeps wanting to save as a WEBP file.


Wow, dang that's kinda crappy :/

And yeah I found one called
*Save webP as PNG or JPEG (Converter)*​while looking in FF's add-on database so think I will give that a go, those webp ****s is so useless ugh


----------



## Clock (Sunday at 12:02 PM)

I don't think I'll use an nfc charger because my phone got really hot and I almost burnt my hand from the phone ring


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sunday at 2:38 PM)

boop


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sunday at 3:45 PM)

boop


----------



## xara (Sunday at 5:02 PM)

my depression truly has the worst timing. i’ve been trying to fight off a depressive episode for the past week, and i wasn’t successful lol. i go back to school tomorrow, and my brain is foggy, i have no energy, i don’t want to talk to anybody etc. it’s also my time of the month and the hormones are not! helping! 

i’m starting to think my brain does this to me on purpose. like, why couldn’t this have happened 2 weeks ago, when i actually had time to be depressed??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sunday at 5:47 PM)

Foreverfox said:


> We have to put my Pomeranian down in the next day or two.


so sorry to hear this Lori, I know how hard it can be to lose a pet  I know I can't do much to help but I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sunday at 5:58 PM)

Foreverfox said:


> We have to put my Pomeranian down in the next day or two.


I’m so sorry to hear this. Losing a pet is awful. You and your family will definitely be in my thoughts


----------



## Foreverfox (Sunday at 6:08 PM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so sorry to hear this Lori, I know how hard it can be to lose a pet  I know I can't do much to help but I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts


Thank you so much, Bug. She’s 18 and just…literally falling apart. Her appointment is at 2:30 tomorrow to see what the doctor thinks, even though there’s nothing to do. 

	Post automatically merged: Sunday at 6:10 PM



Ravenkitty22 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this. Losing a pet is awful. You and your family will definitely be in my thoughts


Thank you, I appreciate it so much  fortunately for me, it’s been since 2009 that I’ve lost a pet, so I’m on a good streak.


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Sunday at 10:52 PM)

BOY PROBLEMS I AM NOT TAYLOR SWIFT OR LORELAI GILMORE THIS NEEDS TO STOP!!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sunday at 11:04 PM)

why do i always have irrational anxiety that ive posted in the wrong thread its terrible i end up double checking the posts above and title every 2 seconds and worry about it even after clicking off...  so scared im gonna stop quadruple checking eventually and then actually mess up


----------



## Croconaw (Monday at 2:14 AM)

I know I’m friends with some people I met at work, but I don’t really feel included. I’m friends with each of them. They form little hangouts and I’m never included. Just makes me feel like someone they talk to only at work. I’m not making much of an effort either, but it’s a two-way street. 

I wouldn’t be opposed to just… hanging out. People assume I just don’t want to because of my lack of effort, but nobody seems to ask.

Also, I deleted my entire wall of profile posts because I wanted a fresh start. It’s a new year. I wanted to say goodbye to the era of 2013-2018 and even anything prior to this year. I know I have a reputation (not sure if it’s a good one or not lol) on this site but I truly want to start over and forget the past. This is a nice community and I thank the people I was able to become friends with. I’m not the same person I was last year, and _definitely not_ the same person from 2013-2018. I’ve had a chance to learn a lot about myself over the past few months and I’m just… ready for redemption, I guess.


----------



## Seastar (Monday at 2:21 AM)

Sometimes I just hate myself. That's all I wanted to say.


----------



## skarmoury (Monday at 3:40 AM)

Lots of ants on my desk for some reason  i dont even have anything remotely sweet on my desk so why are they HERE


----------



## Alienfish (Monday at 10:38 AM)

Croconaw said:


> Also, I deleted my entire wall of profile posts because I wanted a fresh start. It’s a new year. I wanted to say goodbye to the era of 2013-2018 and even anything prior to this year. I know I have a reputation (not sure if it’s a good one or not lol) on this site but I truly want to start over and forget the past. This is a nice community and I thank the people I was able to become friends with. I’m not the same person I was last year, and _definitely not_ the same person from 2013-2018. I’ve had a chance to learn a lot about myself over the past few months and I’m just… ready for redemption, I guess.


I should really do this, at least some 2016 stuff...


----------



## Beanz (Monday at 11:36 AM)

Spoiler: hair rant lol



i got a haircut the other day and i got a little side bang/short curtain bang thing and tbh i kind of hate it rn. my face is more of the problem rather than the haircut, my face is very square and i practically have no chin making my side profile ugly af. but i mean it could be worse.. the side of my face looked very asymmetrical before i got braces but at least it’s somewhat improving. maybe i just need to style my hair differently.


----------



## Alienfish (Monday at 11:51 AM)

I should really book an appointment with an ob/gyn, I dunno if I actually have endometriosis but I do suspect so... hope whoever they are can help if I find a suitable time.


----------



## Saylor (Monday at 12:00 PM)

I got covid  My coworker tested positive shortly before I did and I'm a bit worried I may have gotten him or any of my other coworkers sick before I knew


----------



## Franny (Monday at 12:53 PM)

i've been sick for 2 weeks now with an awful cold that hasnt improved. it's not covid as i've tested negative, but i'm extremely worried its RSV since all of my coworkers have very, VERY young children.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Monday at 7:00 PM)

somehow one of our kitties got out and I didn't even know til I let my dog out a bit ago and I heard him crying outside  no clue how long he was out there but I'm so relieved he stayed by the house until someone came out for him.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Monday at 7:10 PM)

It's not even two weeks into 2023 yet and my parents have already began fighting AGAIN for the millionth time, probably about some random bull**** too, is this going to be a continuation of 2021 and 2022?


----------



## Foreverfox (Monday at 7:48 PM)

Foreverfox said:


> We have to put my Pomeranian down in the next day or two.


A part of me will never come back


----------



## ali.di.magix (Monday at 10:53 PM)

Foreverfox said:


> A part of me will never come back


I'm so sorry to hear that Fox  My thoughts are with you right now!


----------



## Foreverfox (Monday at 10:55 PM)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Fox  My thoughts are with you right now!


Thank you Ali, that means the world. I’m not sure how I’m supposed to feel better, but I guess life will just take me through it. Just hopefully gently.


----------



## KittenNoir (Tuesday at 2:46 AM)

I’ve had the worse long day at work


----------



## ali.di.magix (Tuesday at 4:26 AM)

Oh boy it's state of emergency time again. Frick you cyclones!


----------



## Drawdler (Tuesday at 6:33 AM)

Even when i ask if my boyfriend is going to sleep he says not soon but then he falls asleep without telling me. I end up being alone at night after i finished work. I am busting my ass here to power through ptsd to draw and i have breakdowns and hes not even there for me. I know he cares very much. But im suffering. Im lonely. All i want after i finish work is to hang out with my boyfriend. Im not getting positive reinforcement or a reward after i work because night ends up being the worst time of day. I cant stay up waiting for him anymore. This schedule isnt working but i cant just sleep during the day. I really cant overstate how bad my ptsd is because it gives me flashes of violence, this isnt working.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Tuesday at 11:33 AM)

lowkey wanna go to taco bell but I also don't bc for some reason lately my taste for that has just kinda gone out the window, especially their beef. it has such a weird taste (and texture??)  but I can get an entire cravings box for $5 so like why wouldn't I?

also luckily I don't actually have to drive my mom to her appt today, but she woke me up at 9am and I have been so tired ever since. would love to take a nap for a bit. and I'm starting to feel pressure in my sinuses again so I really hope it doesn't turn into a headache


----------



## Alienfish (Tuesday at 2:03 PM)

Foreverfox said:


> A part of me will never come back


Wow dang I'm so sorry  
-

Also might need to adjust my sleep schedule, usually I go to sleep 10 pm weekdays but it's not that I sleep until 11 pm even if I wind down sooooo might just go 11 pm instead


----------



## Clock (Tuesday at 2:41 PM)

Nothings more fun than hearing yelling again after having a decent day


----------



## BrokenSanity (Tuesday at 3:40 PM)

I really wanted to clean my "room" today but I really don't feel like _physically _moving all of my stuff around since deep-cleaning is physically exhausting on my weak body trying to move all this heavy stuff around even though I do have the mental energy to clean I don't have the physical energy 
It really sucks one of my favorite hobbies(yes I actually love cleaning) is so difficult for me to do and I can only clean for so long before I feel like I'm going to pass out


----------



## Croconaw (Tuesday at 3:43 PM)

I feel like I’ll never know what it’s like to have a group of friends. I’m friends with some people but we never plan things together… it’s always everyone except me. And lack of effort on my part, sure, but it’s a two way street. I don’t want to be included because I asked and they feel obligated to. I want to be included because they want me there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Tuesday at 4:43 PM)

nothing like telling ppl you struggle bc of autism/ADHD and the best response they can give you is "work harder." 

stuff like this is what makes me so frustrated and unhappy with myself and my life. **** just never ends.

I'm content with who I am and I know my limitations, but it pains me to think that so many people, my own family included, will look at what I do and think "this person just isn't working hard enough." it's sad. I know they have good intentions but it most certainly does not come across that way at all.

	Post automatically merged: Tuesday at 4:48 PM



BrokenSanity said:


> I really wanted to clean my "room" today but I really don't feel like _physically _moving all of my stuff around since deep-cleaning is physically exhausting on my weak body trying to move all this heavy stuff around even though I do have the mental energy to clean I don't have the physical energy
> It really sucks one of my favorite hobbies(yes I actually love cleaning) is so difficult for me to do and I can only clean for so long before I feel like I'm going to pass out


really feeling this too as of late (though in a slightly different way), I like cleaing but I've been so mentally and emotionally exhausted I can only clean a little bit before I completely wear myself out


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Tuesday at 6:58 PM)

my family sucks fr


----------



## Drawdler (Tuesday at 7:17 PM)

Today theres an art group meetup but I’m skipping it this week because I feel so terrible. The next week will be me trying to be presentable enough to go to the next one. I could just go but I know how I look and I’m not in the mood to draw today.

Got in an argument with a friend last night and he was saying how my current friend circle doesnt seem good for me basically, however its the best one I’ve had and idk where else to go, and it feels like he just expected me to try harder. I’m tired of trying to make friends, I hate looking for servers, I hate Discord. Even here is a cool place and idk if I even made any friends or just acquaintances. Really whenever I am in places I tend to just make acquaintances and idk where my friend expects me to find anything else. Ive had all these horrible experiences and even though they said just put my effort where I want I cant help but feel like I only look like im making excuses.

That also reminded me how lonely I am, so that’s great. And really, I really really do hate Discord as a replacement for forums, but forums are so dead.


----------



## Neb (Tuesday at 8:57 PM)

I keep getting threatened about having all of my forum and social media accounts deleted by tomorrow. No matter how many times I change my password I’m told they can break right through it in five minutes. This is my favorite forum, so I figured I’d share. On top of that they claim they’ll delete every digital game I own and that they’ll steal all of my physical ones too.

I keep apologizing for what I did in high school (because what I did was awful), but they say they’ll never stop bothering me. They claim I deserve this for the rest of my life and that they’ll make sure I’ll never get married or have kids.

I want nothing more but for this to end.


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Tuesday at 10:28 PM)

Spoiler: tw: sexual harrassment, SH, etc.



[/SPOILER today has been rough for me. Like super rough. i just got into a huge fight with my mother and she told me to shut the **** up (she was a little tipsy though, she’s had a hard day at work). i was sexually harassed twice by 2 different guys. I had one ask me to put my elbows together, and the other literally asked if we could hook up in a bathroom. my mother said she’s had so many opportunities to take me out of the current school i go to, but she didn’t because she knew I would be so upset about missing my friends. while i’m glad she did, i also kind of wish she didn’t. i struggle with anxiety, depression, and adhd. this school year it has decided to act up, and i’ve done so many crappy things that i regret; such as harming myself, acting ****ty to my friends because of my mood (which caused one of them to go to the AP to get help.), and other things. mentally 2022 was awful to me and i wish to never go back.]



i like going to my current therapist, it’s just the family therapy that messes me up. i feel so uncomfy going. i don’t know why.


----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 10:47 PM)

Neb said:


> - snip -



I read this earlier and I have nothing else really to say than that those people seriously make me angry.  I'm so, so, so, so sorry that you're having to go through this, Benjamin.  I'll never understand why some people hold on to grudges for very long amounts of time.  I really hope you can get this sorted out.  We'll miss you if you leave.  I'll miss you.


----------



## moonbyu (Tuesday at 11:08 PM)

i think i have adhd.. problem is, i don't think i can get tested ever cuz im only a minor and my mom wouldn't allow it :/


----------



## BrokenSanity (Tuesday at 11:12 PM)

Neb said:


> -snip-


I read your posts in here about what's happening and I always wish I could say something to help but I'm unexperienced and unhelpful with advice
I know I can't fix your problems but I want you to know you never deserved to be treated like this ever, I don't know why the universe is the way it is but this isn't meant to be
you are a wonderful, sweet and caring person Neb and you deserved to be treated properly and with love
I want you to know there are people who all care about you(I care about you) and we will miss you if you aren't here anymore, the forum wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Mick (Wednesday at 7:53 AM)

Neb said:


> --



A bit of reassurance/advice from a techy person:



Spoiler



These are incredibly empty threats. There is simply no way that whoever is saying this has the skills to hack your social media accounts: depending on the platforms you use, they would be up against tech giants like facebook, google and twitter who spend ridiculous money on security. I'd honestly be *very* surprised if they even managed to break into smaller sites such as forums.

The only *realistic* way for anyone to actually do something like this would be to gain access to your main email account, request password resets, and then request account deletions/deactivations (which usually aren't even instant).

For this reason, your main email account is the account you want to protect the most. Set a strong password (that you will not forget), and enable two factor authorisation. This way, nobody will be able to gain access to it without having your actual physical phone. Make sure that any potential backup email accounts are protected as well.

You can actually enable two factor authorisation on a lot of platforms these days, even on TBT. I encourage you to look into and do this for all the accounts you are most attached to.

You will absolutely be safe after this is done. Block their messages if you can, or at least stop responding. They do not control you. This too shall pass! <3



I hope this helps. Don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions or want to discuss it more!


----------



## Alienfish (Wednesday at 10:17 AM)

Tried another hair dye cause the one I usually use I couldn't find. Bad **** lol.

Also wish they'd get Neopets back up, this downtime is like..6 hours overtime downtime... Meh.

Also tried booking time at this place who had ob/gyn people, they don't seem to accept new people for some reason so had to book general consultancy about birth control and stuff. I guess I can go and see what they said and maybe they can help me further and stuff but, yeah.


----------



## Beanz (Wednesday at 11:57 AM)

-deleted-


----------



## azurill (Wednesday at 2:38 PM)

I am so over my coworkers not doing anything when I have a day off. Now I have to do yesterday’s work after I finish today’s. I can’t have one day off without coming back to a bunch of things to do that should have been done yesterday. It doesn’t help that the customers are mad about the store changing the aisles. I get it but unfortunately that was a corporate move and not even the store manager had a say in it. All I can do is show them where the product was moved to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Wednesday at 3:16 PM)

wow I was just reading through some of my most recent posts in the old WBY thread and basically every post I made was about how stressed I was in school. sometimes it's really hard to read because it takes me back to those years of misery. I was a very unhappy person in college. don't get me wrong, I learned a lot and definitely grew and matured as a person, but it cause me so much mental and emotional (and even physical) distress I sometimes wonder if it was even worth it. to this day, almost two years after I graduated, I still deal with serious mental health issues that were likely exacerbated from my time in college. I know it had to have done something negative to my physical mind. I'm still trying to recover from those years and it's been a very difficult journey for me.

I only pray that someday I can conquer my mental health and actually start living a semi-normal life again.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Wednesday at 4:35 PM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wow I was just reading through some of my most recent posts in the old WBY thread and basically every post I made was about how stressed I was in school. sometimes it's really hard to read because it takes me back to those years of misery. I was a very unhappy person in college. don't get me wrong, I learned a lot and definitely grew and matured as a person, but it cause me so much mental and emotional (and even physical) distress I sometimes wonder if it was even worth it. to this day, almost two years after I graduated, I still deal with serious mental health issues that were likely exacerbated from my time in college. I know it had to have done something negative to my physical mind. I'm still trying to recover from those years and it's been a very difficult journey for me.
> 
> I only pray that someday I can conquer my mental health and actually start living a semi-normal life again.


Omg same here. I came across old posts in the What Are You Happy About thread about how happy I was when assignments were finished. I remember the relief of getting something submitted, but I’ll never forget the mental stress that college imposed on me. Whenever someone asks me if I’ll do a masters or further study I’m like hell no. The stress of doing a degree was too much. I learned a lot, but also learned a lot about myself. I learned that I get very easily burnt out. I learned that under stress I’m bound to have a meltdown eventually. I learned that I’m horrible at sitting exams. 

Not only that, but bad coping mechanisms and habits have continued since. Like spending bulk hours of doing something until it’s semi finished without breaks to avoid later stress - this has carried over to my career. 

I don’t think a lot of people fully realises how traumatic college can be for some people. Like having nightmares about missing exams, nightmares about missing classes, nightmares about doing something wrong so you can’t graduate years after you know you’ve graduated (in my case at least). And the thought of even being back on campus is terrifying


----------



## ecstasy (Wednesday at 6:12 PM)

im actually so fed up with feeling so bad from my diet im about to just NOT EAT


----------



## ali.di.magix (Wednesday at 6:54 PM)

I’m so tired…this first week back has been the longest week ever


----------



## Bluelady (Wednesday at 8:16 PM)

I wish that my life went back to the way it was before late December. We were happy, we weren’t financially comfortable but at least we weren’t in medical debt.


----------



## ecstasy (Wednesday at 8:49 PM)

I am in so much pain right now


----------



## BrokenSanity (Wednesday at 10:14 PM)

It would be nice if I had an attention span that lasted more then two hours, I used to be able to work on whatever I was doing as long as it takes to finish, not anymore though...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Yesterday at 12:48 AM)

my dad for whatever reason decided that this last time he bought cat food he wanted to buy something different, but you can't just change a cat's food suddenly. so one of my cats has puked up piles of food on my floor at least 4 times in the last two days and I'm getting pretty tired of it now. luckily it's abt time to buy another bag of food so I need to make sure we get the other kind again, even if it's "not as good" as the one my dad got this last time. it's honestly still really decent food so idk what he was thinking.


also I love my cats to death but I often feel like I'm taking care of all 6 of them by myself and I just can't do it. I haven't even scooped my litter box in a few days bc I've been so exhausted, and it requires more than just scooping some litter (also often requires me to change the bag which itself is a tedious process). I just don't know what to do. I don't trust anyone enough to take care of them should they be rehomed, so that's pretty much out of the question. just wish I could actually get more help around here. I can barely take care of myself, much less 6 cats AND a dog.


----------



## ecstasy (Yesterday at 12:50 AM)

i am so paranoid i hate paranoia sososososososo much


----------



## Seastar (Yesterday at 6:05 AM)

The fact I have uncontrollable emotions. Lots of anxiety and then I started crying.


----------



## Alienfish (Yesterday at 10:19 AM)

my coca-cola being too cold when drinking it ugh


----------



## Seastar (Yesterday at 10:33 AM)

I only got about 3 hours of sleep because there just HAS to be a thunderstorm right now. Checking the local weather did NOT reassure me anything was fine either so now I probably won't get to go back to sleep for a couple more hours.


----------



## Dim (Yesterday at 4:05 PM)

Why does every old person have to lose their **** every time they see me yawn? Like, not even when I’m at work, but when I’m shopping or something. Apparently I’m not even allowed to be tired lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Yesterday at 4:40 PM)

hate how I pretty much always feel sick right after I eat. like I have to go lie down for a bit or else I'll start feeling really nauseated


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Yesterday at 5:14 PM)

I've mentioned before that I'm tired of my online friend constantly sending me invites to Discord servers with their other friends, but today they made a group chat via DMs and apparently I'm automatically in it?? Eventually I figured out how to leave the group, but I'm kinda mad about it.

Also screwed up my sleep schedule for . . . Probably the next three months or so, because I decided to sleep and wake up late during the holiday break. I've been sleeping a lot more in class, and my French and Science teachers already talked to me about it. I'm so tired during the day, but by the time it's late evening and I actually have to sleep, I can't.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Yesterday at 6:53 PM)

I am trying _so_ hard to not make a post in this thread, but I can't take it anymore. I've been feeling a little depressed over the past few hours now and it doesn't help since the cloudy weather cannot stop hanging around in my area. I'm getting sick and tired of it going on day after day after day. Just make it stop already.


----------



## moonbyu (Yesterday at 7:22 PM)

i feel like my english teacher enjoys seeing me suffer sometimes


----------



## xara (Yesterday at 8:29 PM)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> snip


hope you don’t mind me replying (i’ll delete this if you do, not a problem <3), just wanted to say that you’re not alone. the cloudy weather’s getting to me, too. i’ve got some other stuff going on that’s impacting my mental health as well, but the constant gloomy weather isn’t helping. i wake up every day hoping it’ll finally be sunny, but alas not. i don’t think it’s been sunny here once so far this year, i miss the sun and blue skies heh. 

i hope the sun comes back for us both soon, mentally and for real.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Yesterday at 11:19 PM)

It's getting bad again, and school isn't making it any better. I'm the bad kind of perfectionist, I don't know how to not be busy, and I'm getting good at hiding my thoughts and emotions so I don't have to worry other people. But I don't think I can hide this anymore. I can feel myself drifting away from my friends, simple things like eating feel hard all of a sudden, and everything is just blurring together. I just want someone to talk to who is going to accept me for who I am, quirks and all, not some grade on a paper or a GPA award. It's also the time of year that everyone just randomly assigns tests and a truckload of work because they can, and I honestly think some of these teachers like watching me suffer. 

Also, the parent who doesn't care about me much at all is coming to town tomorrow for my birthday in a couple of weeks, time to prepare myself for family hell.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Today at 12:44 PM)

the circles under my eyes this morning are extra bad, I'm lowkey embarrassed lol


----------



## Midoriya (Today at 8:33 PM)

Everyone and everything is bugging me right now.  My family and everyone else as well.  I hate this world.  I hate it so much.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Today at 8:41 PM)

My back is bothering me this evening. I think it has to do with being outside in the cold for a bit and toting those buckets of water for my dog yesterday.


----------

